# News Round Up 2019



## rteetz

Hello and welcome to the all new News Round Up Thread for 2019! This is a continuation of the old threads. This thread is for sharing the smaller news stories that happen around WDW, construction updates, rumors, observations, etc. We try to keep discussion to a minimum here on this thread. If a news story generates large discussion that will be moved to a new thread where more in depth discussion can take place. 2019 is sure to be one of the biggest years for theme park news and events in quite some time! This thread wouldn't be what it is without the great DIS posters who contribute to it! Here's to great 2019!



*Previous News Round Up threads...*

Original News Round Up

News Round Up 2016

News Round Up 2017

News Round Up 2018

*Links to other important threads...*

Aerial Images of Disney theme parks NEW AERIALS 5/19

Major WDW projects completion dates (Read Post 1) UPDATED 5/17

Epcot Construction Update Thread - Updated 5/21

Coronado Springs expansion

The Rumor Tracking Thread 

Disney Skyliner (Gondola Transportation System) Read Post 1 Updated 5/3/18

Epcot Space Restaurant News

New Epcot Resort coming soon?

Star Wars resort!

New Monorail Fleet Ordered?

DHS Construction update thread (Read Post 1) Updated 5/9

Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge News

Disneyland Resorts Marvel expansion opens in 2020

Great Movie Ride closes for Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railway

Disneyland Paris expansion!

Guardians to replace UoE and Ratatouille coming to Epcot

Plans have been filed for expansion at Caribbean Beach Resort

Tron coaster coming to MK

New DVC resort announced for Magic Kingdom area!

***Official*** Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge Information Thread

Epcot Entrance - Spine Overhaul Project

Park entrance and security changes

New 350 room hotel near Swan and Dolphin "The Cove"


----------



## rteetz

Kicking off 2019!

New DHS 30th anniversary logo!

https://twitter.com/Ladewig/status/1079963155953008640


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
2019 and 2020 Disney Vacation Club Point Charts


----------



## Willow1213

First! 
Happy New Year @rteetz!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Happy New Year everyone - looking forward to an exciting 2019 of Disney’s rumors and news!


----------



## saskdw

Happy New Year!!!

Live stream from MK was fantastic!!

Looked great in my new home theatre!!


----------



## dina444444

Happy new year from Disneyland.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Watched the Countdown on ABC - noticed the camera for the performers was strategically placed to catch the video advertisements for Dumbo and Captain Marvel


----------



## bbmassey

Happy New Year to everyone!!!  

Thanks for all the great information in the 2018 post.  Looking forward to all the news of 2019.  

Best wishes to all as we start a new year's worth of adventure.


----------



## JETSDAD

Happy New Year!!

Looking forward to what should be an exciting 2019!!


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

I made First Page!!  

Have to say - seeing the livestream of Fantasy in the Sky was very MEH for me.  I’m sure it’s neat live with all the pyro but I’d take HEA or Wishes any day over that!


----------



## Capang

Happy new year to everyone! 


rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> 2019 and 2020 Disney Vacation Club Point Charts


These charts have caused quite a stir to say the least.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

Capang said:


> Happy new year to everyone!
> 
> These charts have caused quite a stir to say the least.


What is the TLDR summary of the issue with the new charts?


----------



## jade1

Happy new year, Epcot seemed manageable tonight. And that weather.


----------



## Capang

SouthFayetteFan said:


> What is the TLDR summary of the issue with the new charts?


There was a reallocation of points in each resort. Pretty much across the board studios went up in points (in some cases way up)as did 1 bedrooms. 2 bedrooms and cabins/bungalows went down in some cases.


----------



## dina444444

SouthFayetteFan said:


> What is the TLDR summary of the issue with the new charts?


More points to stay in studios and 1 br during most seasons.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Happy New Year everyone!!!

I am excited to talk about all of the exciting (and not so exciting) Disney News that will come out this year!


----------



## rteetz

19 things for 2019 at Walt Disney World!

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...eriences-in-2019-at-walt-disney-world-resort/


----------



## loutoo

Happy New Year everyone from Saratoga Springs!


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> 2019 and 2020 Disney Vacation Club Point Charts



This is incredibly infuriating 

And Happy New Year everyone!   Looking forward to a great year of new Disney stuff in 2019


----------



## Gusey

rteetz said:


> 19 things for 2019 at Walt Disney World!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...eriences-in-2019-at-walt-disney-world-resort/



Didn't realise Typhoon Lagoon was 30 too 
Also, is Pixar Place going to be called Place or Avenue as the article says Avenue but the page for the Dance Party says Place? (That is a long dance party if it is until September 30, 2019)
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...es-pixar-place/?CMP=ILC-DPFY19Q1wo1227180006A 
And some more detailsabout Lightning McQueen, i think they are new and it opens Spring:
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...racing-academy/?CMP=ILC-DPFY19Q1wo1227180011A


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

H2O glow nights returning to Typhoon Lagoon - Thurs and Sats starting May 30th

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/h2o-glow-nights-returning-to-typhoon-lagoon-water-park-in-2019/


----------



## Mome Rath

Observation and question from the 19 for 2019 article above.  Observation; no date or season mentioned in the article for the opening of the gondolas.  Question; for the ending for IllumiNations and the beginning of the "interim" show, do we know if there will be a gap of time, or should the temp show open as soon as illuminations goes bye-bye?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mome Rath said:


> Observation and question from the 19 for 2019 article above.  Observation; no date or season mentioned in the article for the opening of the gondolas.  Question; for the ending for IllumiNations and the beginning of the "interim" show, do we know if there will be a gap of time, or should the temp show open as soon as illuminations goes bye-bye?



I believe the expectation is for the new/temp show to start the very next night after last illuminations


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I believe the expectation is for the new/temp show to start the very next night after last illuminations


Yep the interim show is expected to be a right away type thing I believe.


----------



## Teamubr

dina444444 said:


> More points to stay in studios and 1 br during most seasons.





Fantasia79 said:


> This is incredibly infuriating


So, years ago, people bought a certain number of points to stay at their home resort for a week in a 1BR and now they only have enough points to stay less than a week?

Ok, then.

One more thing to add to the list of reasons I won't buy into DVC.

j


----------



## sachilles

Do you think the DVC point change is an effort to to entice bigger groups to come to WDW, or more indicative an imbalance in room types(more 2 bedrooms than needed?)


----------



## BigRed98

Happy New Year to Everyone! Can’t wait to see what 2019 brings us! 



rteetz said:


> 19 things for 2019 at Walt Disney World!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...eriences-in-2019-at-walt-disney-world-resort/



I believe this is the first time Disney stated that the new DHS show will debut on May 1st.


----------



## DizDaD7

*[]-[] /-\ []D []D Y.  ``   /\/ E ]/\[.  ``    Y E /-\ ]2.  !!!!   From Jersey*



That's Happy New year, in case it's hard 2 read.....( lol which it is )


----------



## TheMaxRebo

sachilles said:


> Do you think the DVC point change is an effort to to entice bigger groups to come to WDW, or more indicative an imbalance in room types(more 2 bedrooms than needed?)



I think more the imbalance and just demand for studio/1 BR vs the bigger groups


----------



## YesterDark

I'm not a DVC owner, but I have 3 kids. I've been looking into dvc rentals or whatever the proper term is. I think this only helps me.


----------



## DizDaD7

I just looked at the points as well. And this might be a stupid question but, I thought when they changed points around, that there had to be give and take....Removing some and placing them elsewhere.... The first one I looked @..SSR  every category in every season seems to have gone up & nothing came down.....Am I missing something?


----------



## Capang

YesterDark said:


> I'm not a DVC owner, but I have 3 kids. I've been looking into dvc rentals or whatever the proper term is. I think this only helps me.


Keep in mind with the increase in dues and the increase in points needed for studios and 1 bedrooms rental prices are sure to go up.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Sulley popcorn bucket now at Animal Kingdom!

https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/1080119062439575552?s=21

Hopefully not sold out by the time I get there.


----------



## Capang

DizDaD7 said:


> I just looked at the points as well. And this might be a stupid question but, I thought when they changed points around, that there had to be give and take....Removing some and placing them elsewhere.... The first one I looked @..SSR  every category in every season seems to have gone up & nothing came down.....Am I missing something?


There are a couple threads about this on the DVC section of the boards. Most resorts the 2 bedrooms and cabins/bungalows came down in points. The fine print of the contracts is interesting to say the least.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Sullen popcorn bucket now at Animal Kingdom!
> 
> https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/1080119062439575552?s=21
> 
> Hopefully not sold out by the time I get there.


Is Sullen friends with sadness?


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> Is Sullen friends with sadness?


My new phone needs to learn the Disney lingo!


----------



## DizDaD7

Capang said:


> There are a couple threads about this on the DVC section of the boards. Most resorts the 2 bedrooms and cabins/bungalows came down in points. The fine print of the contracts is interesting to say the least.


WoW...I know I just woke up and all, but I'm not seeing very much that came down...Maybe the bungalows in a couple of the seasons, but not very much more.....This is some way to start out the new year...Geez


----------



## Capang

DizDaD7 said:


> WoW...I know I just woke up and all, but I'm not seeing very much that came down...Maybe the bungalows in a couple of the seasons, but not very much more.....This is some way to start out the new year...Geez


Yeah, if you normally get a 2 bedroom or bigger you are saving a few points. The rest of us not so much.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Disney Character Warehouse Outlet – December Merch!


----------



## MommaBerd

DizDaD7 said:


> I just looked at the points as well. And this might be a stupid question but, I thought when they changed points around, that there had to be give and take....Removing some and placing them elsewhere.... The first one I looked @..SSR  every category in every season seems to have gone up & nothing came down.....Am I missing something?



Therein lies the rub...the interpretation of HOW points can be reallocated/assigned and the reason for increasing 1 BR points when they are, for the most part, the slowest unit  to be filled. It is a very tedious, minutia-filled issue. I personally am thankful for some dedicated, “watch dog”, analytical DVC owners who, at the very least, put DVC on notice that their actions are and will continue to be scrutinized for their decisions.


----------



## MommaBerd

Capang said:


> Yeah, if you normally get a 2 bedroom or bigger you are saving a few points. The rest of us not so much.



Well...Depending on where and when you stay. The week we would stay in a 2BR at BCV increased 5% - not a back-breaker but not insignificant. My point being, it’s not an across-the-board discount for 2 BRs.


----------



## Capang

MommaBerd said:


> Well...Depending on where and when you stay. The week we would stay in a 2BR at BCV increased 5% - not a back-breaker but not insignificant. My point being, it’s not an across-the-board discount for 2 BRs.


True, it is just less of an impact. I think some of the studios stayed the same in some seasons, like the values at AKL (I think). I paid more attention to my home resort since that is where we normally stay.


----------



## Fantasia79

What they did with DVC points was shady and deceptive.  It’s to increase bookings of 2Br units while opening up more studios/1br.

And yes, they told everyone that points had to be taken from one place to be added to another.  But, they had something in fine print where they could just do what they want. Coming on the heels of dues increase and Top of World probably going away, it’s a big let down.

I think they consistently squeeze groups that are loyal (AP’s, etc), it’s DVC’s turn.


----------



## linzbear

Capang said:


> Yeah, if you normally get a 2 bedroom or bigger you are saving a few points. The rest of us not so much.


Not even that.  We stay 2 bed exclusively now, and there was no difference between 2019 and 2020 for what we're staying in in 2020.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

The Top Ten Disney-Related News Stories of 2018


----------



## Capang

linzbear said:


> Not even that.  We stay 2 bed exclusively now, and there was no difference between 2019 and 2020 for what we're staying in in 2020.


Then I guess you can count yourself lucky.


----------



## rteetz

Jordan Fisher is used for everything these days. Opening act for The Rose Parade.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Jordan Fisher is used for everything these days. Opening act for The Rose Parade.


I was thinking the exact same thing...


----------



## JETSDAD

Capang said:


> True, it is just less of an impact. I think some of the studios stayed the same in some seasons, like the values at AKL (I think). I paid more attention to my home resort since that is where we normally stay.



Value studios pretty much stayed the same....Value 1 BR's & 2 BR's went down.


----------



## Capang

For anyone wanting more info on the DVC 2020 point changes this thread https://www.disboards.com/threads/2020-point-charts.3725229/ has had an excellent discussion of the point charts, contracts, and timeshare laws in the state of FL.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Permits filed for Marvel land at DCA

http://permits.anaheim.net/tm_bin/tmw_cmd.pl?tmw_cmd=StatusViewCasebld&shl_caseno=BLD2018-04751


----------



## rteetz

*News*

D23 Significantly Raises Membership Rates for First Time in its History


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> D23 Significantly Raises Membership Rates for First Time in its History


That's a pretty significant jump in membership pricing. I'm not a member, is the $100 price tag worth it if you don't attend events?


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> That's a pretty significant jump in membership pricing. I'm not a member, is the $100 price tag worth it if you don't attend events?


I would say probably not. You get a member gift but otherwise unless you attend events I don't see a reason to have a paid membership.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Capang said:


> That's a pretty significant jump in membership pricing. I'm not a member, is the $100 price tag worth it if you don't attend events?





rteetz said:


> I would say probably not. You get a member gift but otherwise unless you attend events I don't see a reason to have a paid membership.



Wow!  that's a significant increase!  With that increase, D23 needs to do something to expand the capacity of their events. My major complaint with D23 is that it's very difficult to obtain tickets for their events.  I've been shut out of the events I've attempted to buy tickets for.  Often the tickets sell out in seconds.  I'll have to decided if I'm going to renew this year.  One of my family members usually renews my membership as a Christmas gift but that didn't happen this year.


----------



## DizDaD7

crazy4wdw said:


> Wow!  that's a significant increase!  With that increase, D23 needs to do something to expand the capacity of their events. My major complaint with D23 is that it's very difficult to obtain tickets for their events.  I've been shut out of the events I've attempted to buy tickets for.  Often the tickets sell out in seconds.  I'll have to decided if I'm going to renew this year.  *One of my family members usually renews my membership as a Christmas gift but that didn't happen this year.*



LoL, They probably got wind of the increase as well. Prior to this announcement


----------



## ejgonz2

rteetz said:


> Kicking off 2019!
> 
> New DHS 30th anniversary logo!
> 
> https://twitter.com/Ladewig/status/1079963155953008640



It seems they’re not changing the name I suppose?


----------



## rteetz

ejgonz2 said:


> It seems they’re not changing the name I suppose?


Disney announced no name change a while back.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> D23 Significantly Raises Membership Rates for First Time in its History





Capang said:


> That's a pretty significant jump in membership pricing. I'm not a member, is the $100 price tag worth it if you don't attend events?



To us it was very much not worth it.  And we even tried for events but they were either lackluster, or impossible to get a ticket for.  We very much regretted joining.

And usually we have no problem with wasting money for Disney.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Sulley popcorn bucket now at Animal Kingdom!
> 
> https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/1080119062439575552?s=21
> 
> Hopefully not sold out by the time I get there.


So are you thinking this could sell out and be gone in the next week or so?  Any hope of it still being around at the end of January?


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Capang said:


> That's a pretty significant jump in membership pricing. I'm not a member, is the $100 price tag worth it if you don't attend events?



We alternate years, as we use it for the D23 Expo ticket discounts but no, it’s not worth it. We have tried so many times to go to D23 events, never with any luck. The paid events sell out so fast it doesn’t even matter if you’re on the second the tickets go live.


----------



## YesterDark

Capang said:


> Keep in mind with the increase in dues and the increase in points needed for studios and 1 bedrooms rental prices are sure to go up.



Prices always go up, so that's not that different.


----------



## hakepb

DizDaD7 said:


> I just looked at the points as well. And this might be a stupid question but, I thought when they changed points around, that there had to be give and take....Removing some and placing them elsewhere.... The first one I looked @..SSR  every category in every season seems to have gone up & nothing came down.....Am I missing something?


1) SSR has no dedicated studio or 1BR...so only the legally declared 2BR lockoffs, dedicated , THV and GV have the legal points balancing requirement.  In theory, DVC could make studios and 1BR at 29 points/night each while legally balanced 2BR are 30 point/night.  This is the “lockoff premium” and many seem to be very mad about this.
2) With standard and preferred views, they could change some preferred view rooms to  standard view.  Such a change would look like an increase when it mathematically balanced.


----------



## rteetz

SouthFayetteFan said:


> So are you thinking this could sell out and be gone in the next week or so?  Any hope of it still being around at the end of January?


Not sure what the stock is. This is the same bucket that was part of Pixar fest at Disneyland.


----------



## DizDaD7

hakepb said:


> 1) SSR has no dedicated studio or 1BR...so only the legally declared 2BR lockoffs, dedicated , THV and GV have the legal points balancing requirement.  In theory, DVC could make studios and 1BR at 29 points/night each while legally balanced 2BR are 30 point/night.  This is the “lockoff premium” and many seem to be very mad about this.
> 2) With standard and preferred views, they could change some preferred view rooms to  standard view.  Such a change would look like an increase when it mathematically balanced.


OK...A bit confusing, but I trust you...But here's another example...OKW, has all studios that went up in all 5 seasons..2 of the 5 in 1br went up while 3 remained same. 2BR 2 seasons down and 3 went up, and all 5 seasons in a GV went up...So even though some of the ones that went down, they don't add up to ALL The ones that went up???


----------



## ejgonz2

rteetz said:


> Disney announced no name change a while back.



Thx. Must have missed that.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
#HigherFurtherFaster with Captain Marvel at Disney parks this year

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...this-year/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q1wo122718102190013C


----------



## Ambehnke

Happy New Year crew! Looking forward to celebrating the many WDW changes to come this year with all of you! Three weeks til our first (and hopefully not last) trip of 2019!


----------



## hakepb

DizDaD7 said:


> OK...A bit confusing, but I trust you...But here's another example...OKW, has all studios that went up in all 5 seasons..2 of the 5 in 1br went up while 3 remained same. 2BR 2 seasons down and 3 went up, and all 5 seasons in a GV went up...So even though some of the ones that went down, they don't add up to ALL The ones that went up???


It is weird.  
I can’t find the example on this forum, but I see on another forum that calculated all point charts.  When looking at OKW’s 2BR ..and if you multiply the number of days per season (weekend and weekday) by the points needed to book by the number of 2BR units ... OKW 2BR total points actually went down by an insignificant 0.02%


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
January happenings at Walt Disney World

http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/january-2019-walt-disney-world/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Disney California Adventure 1/1/19 (Holiday Crowds, Construction, Sparkly Ears, ETC.)


----------



## amberpi

I hope this year all the rumors I want to come true do...can you make that happen this time @rteetz?


----------



## rteetz

amberpi said:


> I hope this year all the rumors I want to come true do...can you make that happen this time @rteetz?


I’ll use the force.


----------



## DizDaD7

rteetz said:


> I’ll use the force.


Dont think that'll work. At least not until mid-late Nov...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> D23 Significantly Raises Membership Rates for First Time in its History



Coming on the heels of promoting the nice gift this year with the ten pins - makes that seem less “special” and more that they are just charging us for it.

They actually have an even in my area I want to go to this year so wil probably renew, but getting hard to justify it


----------



## ejgonz2

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> #HigherFurtherFaster with Captain Marvel at Disney parks this year
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...this-year/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q1wo122718102190013C



Not WDW? Is she covered under the Avengers umbrella? Was hoping she’d be like Dr Strange


----------



## rteetz

ejgonz2 said:


> Not WDW? Is she covered under the Avengers umbrella? Was hoping she’d be like Dr Strange


She is under the Avengers umbrella.


----------



## RolloTomasi

Yeesh. That D23 increase is rough. I fully admit I pretty much only have a Gold membership for the annual gift, but at $99.99 rather than the usual renewal price I’m seriously reconsidering. Those pins are nice, but that’s quite the jump.


----------



## umichigan10

DizDaD7 said:


> OK...A bit confusing, but I trust you...But here's another example...OKW, has all studios that went up in all 5 seasons..2 of the 5 in 1br went up while 3 remained same. 2BR 2 seasons down and 3 went up, and all 5 seasons in a GV went up...So even though some of the ones that went down, they don't add up to ALL The ones that went up???


Would the ups and downs all add up across all DVC stock? Just curious.


----------



## DizFanFamily

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> PHOTO REPORT: Disney California Adventure 1/1/19 (Holiday Crowds, Construction, Sparkly Ears, ETC.)


We were at DL and DCA for Xmas Eve and Day and were pleasantly suprised by the crowds.  They were not bad at all.  We did buy the max pass for the first time and used it heavily, but we were able to get rides at DCA usually within 20 minutes of our request time (except for RSR - but we did manage to get a couple for that too).  DL was a bit busier, but we focused on rides that don't have FP when we didn't have one - those lines moved pretty well.  One thing I wanted to share - y'all probably already knew this, but I missed it...When you ride the Incredicoster (which I highly recommend doing after dark), when you go through the tunnel with Mr I and the cookie - it smells like fresh baked cookies.  That was a pleasant suprise for all of us.

Happy New Year.


----------



## JETSDAD

umichigan10 said:


> Would the ups and downs all add up across all DVC stock? Just curious.



It has stayed the same at each resort (extremely small change which is within allowable range as year to year will always vary slightly depending on when weekends fall and such). Changes at one resort to not factor in to other resorts.


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

I just wanted to add my Happy New Year to all the regulars on this thread (well...last year’s) for all the info and help. I’m not sure when @rteetz has time for any classes because you keep on top of the news and discussions so well. Thank you for that (& the new thread). I wish everyone a wonderful year!


----------



## rteetz

AGoofykindagirl said:


> I just wanted to add my Happy New Year to all the regulars on this thread (well...last year’s) for all the info and help. I’m not sure when @rteetz has time for any classes because you keep on top of the news and discussions so well. Thank you for that (& the new thread). I wish everyone a wonderful year!


Good thing I’m on break right now


----------



## DizDaD7

umichigan10 said:


> Would the ups and downs all add up across all DVC stock? Just curious.


It doesnt seem to add up...with the totals I'm seeing?


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> 2019 and 2020 Disney Vacation Club Point Charts


They change the point calendars? I thought those were fixed in stone for timeshare. Is it the same number of available points, or can they basically ramp up the number of points needed every year?


----------



## DizDaD7

OSUZorba said:


> They change the point calendars? I thought those were fixed in stone for timeshare. Is it the same number of available points, or can they basically ramp up the number of points needed every year?


reallocated from one spot to another...But what I'm l;ead to believe from reading on the other thread is that there is some fine print that ALLOWS DVC to do such a thing....Others please correct me if I am wrong..


----------



## rteetz

The Disney (Sports) Spirit award recipient Tyler Trent passed away tonight. He was truly one of the incredible sports stories out of 2018.


----------



## soniam

Capang said:


> That's a pretty significant jump in membership pricing. I'm not a member, is the $100 price tag worth it if you don't attend events?



For some things, like D23 Expo and Destination D, I think it can be worth it. If you want the VIP packages for these, you pretty much need a gold membership. The discount for gold members for regular Expo tickets was pretty good. If you don't do these events or the others, then it's probably not worth it.


----------



## Pete M

rteetz said:


> I’ll use the force.








lol!   it's what we were all thinking


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> The Disney (Sports) Spirit award recipient Tyler Trent passed away tonight. He was truly one of the incredible sports stories out of 2018.


Glad he got the trip to their bowl game in time. Very inspiring person.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> The Disney (Sports) Spirit award recipient Tyler Trent passed away tonight. He was truly one of the incredible sports stories out of 2018.



So sad to hear the news. He inspired so many and will continue to do so. #TylerStrong


----------



## Willow1213

rteetz said:


> The Disney (Sports) Spirit award recipient Tyler Trent passed away tonight. He was truly one of the incredible sports stories out of 2018.



So sad to hear this news tonight while watching the Fiesta bowl. His story is truly inspiring and I’m glad the fan/sports community rallied around him.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Walt Disney World Marathon Weekend to Impact Several Roads on Jan. 12-13


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 LEGOLAND Florida Resort's Operating Calendar Expanded in 2019


----------



## unbanshee

Free Dining Plan offer is now available to book

http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/free-disney-dining-plan-offer-2019/


----------



## BorderTenny

unbanshee said:


> Free Dining Plan offer is now available to book
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/free-disney-dining-plan-offer-2019/


Ends September 30? So I guess people are already feverishly speculating that SW:GE is opening Oct 1 or very soon thereafter.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BorderTenny said:


> Ends September 30? So I guess people are already feverishly speculating that SW:GE is opening Oct 1 or very soon thereafter.



I am sure - or Disney already has a lot of bookings set post Oct 1st from people speculating on GE opening and just Halloween, etc .... amazing how Summer isn’t the crowd levels it used to be


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am sure - or Disney already has a lot of bookings set post Oct 1st from people speculating on GE opening and just Halloween, etc .... amazing how Summer isn’t the crowd levels it used to be



It isn't amazing that we are not going this fall.   Staying away for this very reason.   Thinking a late January trip 2020 would be a good investment.  Weather might not be great, but will no doubt be better than upper midwest.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tigger's ally said:


> It isn't amazing that we are not going this fall.   Staying away for this very reason.   Thinking a late January trip 2020 would be a good investment.  Weather might not be great, but will no doubt be better than upper midwest.



We are similar boat weather wise (coming from Northeast) so even if “cold” by Orlando standards it will still feel really nice

Will be interesting to see how crowds are in January 2020 as Galaxy’s edge will be open but past the “gotta be first!” Crowd (most likely) and the holidays


----------



## hertamaniac

unbanshee said:


> Free Dining Plan offer is now available to book
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/free-disney-dining-plan-offer-2019/



This did catch me off-guard.  I wonder if there will be signature dining discounts in that time frame as well.


----------



## Moliphino

unbanshee said:


> Free Dining Plan offer is now available to book
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/free-disney-dining-plan-offer-2019/



A room only discount is out, too.


----------



## JETSDAD

TheMaxRebo said:


> We are similar boat weather wise (coming from Northeast) so even if “cold” by Orlando standards it will still feel really nice
> 
> Will be interesting to see how crowds are in January 2020 as Galaxy’s edge will be open but past the “gotta be first!” Crowd (most likely) and the holidays



We're planning a January 2020 trip to make sure GE is open.  We're also doing an Oct/Nov 2019 for Halloween and would love for previews or something to be going on (not counting on it though which is why the Jan trip is also being booked).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JETSDAD said:


> We're planning a January 2020 trip to make sure GE is open.  We're also doing an Oct/Nov 2019 for Halloween and would love for previews or something to be going on (not counting on it though which is why the Jan trip is also being booked).



that sounds (to me at least) to be a great plan and great way to look at the Oct/Nov trip - if GE is open (in any capacity) than great, if not, oh well ... plus I would suspect that for Oct/Nov you would have Micky & Minnie's Runaway Railway open and the gondolas so at least some new things that you can then not worry about hitting up in January/leave the focus of that trip to GE


----------



## dlavender

It’s going to be a great year to be a Disney fan,except for those using DVC points at studios 

We are going to try a fall trip with extended family again, so I’m trying to get mentally prepared for the elevated crowds already, lol


----------



## Firebird060

The rise in D23 Price although a bit steep isnt to big of a deal,  yes its hard to get into D23 events and when you do get into the Shopping Events there is still a good chance the things you want to buy are already bought out by the resellers,  but  I enjoy my membership and my wife loves the glossy Mag.  If it makes my wife happy, I am happy.


----------



## scrappinginontario

BorderTenny said:


> Ends September 30? So I guess people are already feverishly speculating that SW:GE is opening Oct 1 or very soon thereafter.


  I wouldn't take it this way.  

Free Dining has not been offered in October for the past few years so no October FD dates is as expected.  The dates that are 'missing' are November and December dates that have traditionally been included, even up until 2018.


----------



## scrappinginontario

unbanshee said:


> Free Dining Plan offer is now available to book
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/free-disney-dining-plan-offer-2019/


  WOW!!!  This was a shock to wake up to and sure bolted me out of bed quickly!  Many people scrambling this morning!

Also shocked that not one single rumour of this early FD drop was leaked.  That in itself is another huge surprise!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*REVIEW*

Galaxy's Edge Ale - available now at the brewery!

Concrete Beach Brewery already provides the Kungaloosh Spiced Ale and will do the beer for Galaxy's Edge

https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/review-concrete-beach-brewerys-galaxys-edge-ale-and-kungaloosh-spiced-ale/

Based on other reviews I see on Untapped this is the beer that they previously called "Naranja Herida" and is a Blonde Ale and seems to have not the highest ratings ... but hopefully it is drinakable and refreshing while waiting on the 8 hours lines for the rides


----------



## TheMaxRebo

scrappinginontario said:


> WOW!!!  This was a shock to wake up to and sure bolted me out of bed quickly!  Many people scrambling this morning!
> 
> Also shocked that not one single rumour of this early FD drop was leaked.  That in itself is another huge surprise!!



Yeah, i was just thinking about how in the early part of the year is when you start seeing all the posts about "any rumors of free dining?" or "when is free dining released?", etc .... guess we get to at least avoid all that speculation

But for it to just open up without even a day or two notice of it starting is quite the shock!  I am sure the Dreams Unlimited agents and all the other travel agents are scrambling a bit today to really crank back into mid-season form!


----------



## bookbabe626

scrappinginontario said:


> WOW!!!  This was a shock to wake up to and sure bolted me out of bed quickly!  Many people scrambling this morning!
> 
> Also shocked that not one single rumour of this early FD drop was leaked.  That in itself is another huge surprise!!



A few of us had hoped a discount would be released today, since Facebook screwed up and released the ads into our feeds yesterday.  ;-)  I didn’t post here, but I did start a thread in the discounts sub forum.


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: Disney Character Warehouse Outlet – December Merch!



I got the Monorail set for Christmas. Looks like I need to book a return trip to get the Castle to go with it. $25 is a steal. But what I really want is Spaceship earth


----------



## jknezek

wareagle57 said:


> I got the Monorail set for Christmas. Looks like I need to book a return trip to get the Castle to go with it. $25 is a steal. But what I really want is Spaceship earth


You can get both the older and newer style Spaceship Earth playsets off Ebay pretty easily. I think I've sold a few over the years for around $35 including shipping. I used to pick up decent lots of monorail stuff after the holidays when people didn't want to put it away again and then piece out the doubles on Ebay. Made a lot of money for a few years right after the Poly set had a limited release. Wish they'd re-release Main Street Station or the TTC Switch.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> You can get both the older and newer style Spaceship Earth playsets off Ebay pretty easily. I think I've sold a few over the years for around $35 including shipping. I used to pick up decent lots of monorail stuff after the holidays when people didn't want to put it away again and then piece out the doubles on Ebay. Made a lot of money for a few years right after the Poly set had a limited release. Wish they'd re-release Main Street Station or the TTC Switch.



My son keeps wanting more accessories but most of what we don't have are the ones that are limited so what is available is super expensive ... he really would like the switch but I just can't pay what they are going for on eBay (same for the Poly station).  I did pick up for him last year the California Adventure bridge at least


----------



## jknezek

TheMaxRebo said:


> My son keeps wanting more accessories but most of what we don't have are the ones that are limited so what is available is super expensive ... he really would like the switch but I just can't pay what they are going for on eBay (same for the Poly station).  I did pick up for him last year the California Adventure bridge at least



Yeah. The switch is silly. I have one that the sound doesn't work on and I've taken it apart to try and fix a few times but the board is shot. I had a different one that I sold for an embarrassing amount of money that came in an almost new box. I've repaired more than a few of the Dumbo and Rocket spinners and sold those on. There is a little plastic gear that strips that I got real good at repairing in all the spinners. It was a fun little hobby for a few years but now the stuff is getting too hard to find.

There is a guy that makes switches on Ebay. They aren't the TTC switch replicas, but they work really well if all you want is an actual switch for the track. Not real cheap, but cheaper than what people want for a decent quality real TTC one. JJS634 is the seller name, but he doesn't have any listed right now. He sells a bunch of stuff he makes. Long and short track pieces, graduated pylons so you can cross over and under, ceiling hooks. All good quality stuff and if you message him he'd probably make you whatever you want.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Yup, FD has dropped!  Site just keeps crashing!!


----------



## Mal6586

scrappinginontario said:


> Yup, FD has dropped!  Site just keeps crashing!!


Ugh, I know. I'm trying to look at the June passholder room only discounts, and the website is a hot mess.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

scrappinginontario said:


> Yup, FD has dropped!  Site just keeps crashing!!





Mal6586 said:


> Ugh, I know. I'm trying to look at the June passholder room only discounts, and the website is a hot mess.



Mickey is doing the best he can with the technology he has .... we ask that you be patient and your request will be answered in the order it was received or when we notice it or something, something


----------



## rteetz

BorderTenny said:


> Ends September 30? So I guess people are already feverishly speculating that SW:GE is opening Oct 1 or very soon thereafter.


This is definitely a deal trying to get people to WDW before Star Wars opens. I don’t think this means it will open Oct. 1st though.


----------



## jlundeen

Wonder if this will impact Disney's UP CLOSE with RHINO tour...  I've been trying to get bookings for my Feb trip, and it's totally sold out.

https://www.cnn.com/2019/01/01/us/florida-child-injured-rhino-zoo/index.html


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> This is definitely a deal trying to get people to WDW before Star Wars opens. I don’t think this means it will open Oct. 1st though.


  Which I would love to take advantage of....  but as usual, the site is totally overwhelmed with the release of any special offer.


----------



## rteetz

scrappinginontario said:


> WOW!!!  This was a shock to wake up to and sure bolted me out of bed quickly!  Many people scrambling this morning!
> 
> Also shocked that not one single rumour of this early FD drop was leaked.  That in itself is another huge surprise!!


Travel agents were told ahead of time. I am surprised nobody mentioned it though. 

With this I wouldn’t expect the typical fall free dining because of Star Wars.


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> Wonder if this will impact Disney's UP CLOSE with RHINO tour...  I've been trying to get bookings for my Feb trip, and it's totally sold out.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2019/01/01/us/florida-child-injured-rhino-zoo/index.html


I don’t think it will. There is no enclosure to fall into with the Rhino tour and there are several CMs there watching everything.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> This is definitely a deal trying to get people to WDW before Star Wars opens. I don’t think this means it will open Oct. 1st though.



do you think this means anything for opening dates of things like Mickey & Minnie's Runaway Railway?  Not that it alone would cause many people to book a trip specific for it, but for people that are flexibile with dates I could see it impacting when they would go


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> do you think this means anything for opening dates of things like Mickey & Minnie's Runaway Railway?  Not that it alone would cause many people to book a trip specific for it, but for people that are flexibile with dates I could see it impacting when they would go


Maybe but I don’t think so. That would open right at the end of this offer at the earliest anyways. It’s been rumored for September.


----------



## YesterDark

TheMaxRebo said:


> We are similar boat weather wise (coming from Northeast) so even if “cold” by Orlando standards it will still feel really nice
> 
> Will be interesting to see how crowds are in January 2020 as Galaxy’s edge will be open but past the “gotta be first!” Crowd (most likely) and the holidays



We skipped a trip in 2018 because our daughter (3rd kid) was born in January 2018. After bringing my 8mo old son to Disney a few years ago, I swore never to bring an infant to the parks again. The kid was fine, but the wife who was breast feeding... nope!

In any case, I'm looking forward to a trip sometime this year, and I'll take advantage of Free Dining again. I'll plan my trip around it. The DDP saves me money and time because we do character meals every day regardless of the plan or not. That and we like to eat and relax. (I think we had this conversation already?)

That being said! We're in northern NJ and we're looking at a trip this year during the free dining and again sometime next year and I've blocked out  Sept19 and March/April20 as a no-go period. The parks are going to be crazy I think.


----------



## SG131

jlundeen said:


> Wonder if this will impact Disney's UP CLOSE with RHINO tour...  I've been trying to get bookings for my Feb trip, and it's totally sold out.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2019/01/01/us/florida-child-injured-rhino-zoo/index.html


I read in a different news article about this story that the experience was supposed to be for ages 3 and up and the injured child was 2. Sounds like the zoo needs to monitor their requirements more closely.


----------



## Gusey

rteetz said:


> This is definitely a deal trying to get people to WDW before Star Wars opens. I don’t think this means it will open Oct. 1st though.


Since most of the Mickey's Bday (Incredibles Dance Party, H20 Party, Mike & Sully I think etc.) also end Sep 30, it does look lie they aim to have something open on Oct 1? Runaway Railway or Galaxy Edge?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

YesterDark said:


> We skipped a trip in 2018 because our daughter (3rd kid) was born in January 2018. After bringing my 8mo old son to Disney a few years ago, I swore never to bring an infant to the parks again. The kid was fine, but the wife who was breast feeding... nope!
> 
> In any case, I'm looking forward to a trip sometime this year, and I'll take advantage of Free Dining again. I'll plan my trip around it. The DDP saves me money and time because we do character meals every day regardless of the plan or not. That and we like to eat and relax. (I think we had this conversation already?)
> 
> That being said! We're in northern NJ and we're looking at a trip this year during the free dining and again sometime next year and I've blocked out  Sept19 and March/April20 as a no-go period. The parks are going to be crazy I think.



We've also brought infants and my wife did ok breastfeeding - she found dark rides to be good opportunities to do that   But obviously wouldn't work for everyone

(I think we have had the conversation) - for us the dining plan doesn't make sense so we don't value it very highly and would rather get a room only rate (though we usually stay off site anyway so not really an issue/option usually) but I know for many it works out and if you can get it for free all the better.  Just do hope everyone runs the numbers as sometimes it can be cheaper to get a room only discount and then buy the dining plan (depends on what type of room and how many people, etc.)

We have our trip planned for August (for the DIS event) and thinking it might not be that bad crowd wise.  We went this past August and obviously have to manage the heat (take mid-day breaks, etc.) but crowds were definitely manageable


----------



## rteetz

Gusey said:


> Since most of the Mickey's Bday (Incredibles Dance Party, H20 Party, Mike & Sully I think etc.) also end Sep 30, it does look lie they aim to have something open on Oct 1? Runaway Railway or Galaxy Edge?


I would think they would try to have Runaway Railway as part of the Mickeys birthday stuff but I could be wrong there. I’ve heard August for soft opening and September opening for MMRR.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Gusey said:


> Since most of the Mickey's Bday (Incredibles Dance Party, H20 Party, Mike & Sully I think etc.) also end Sep 30, it does look lie they aim to have something open on Oct 1? Runaway Railway or Galaxy Edge?




I think they just have "Fall" bucketed for a lot of the new stuff (Galaxy's Edge, MMRR, Skyliner, etc.) but until they are more confident about exact openings of them they won't release the dates - and might be they are waiting on one to be set and then a bit of a domino effect as I am sure they want the Skyliner up and running and kinks worked out before any of the new attractions (especially Galaxy's Edge) - things like that


----------



## sachilles

I was a bit surprised by the wife last night. She says she wants to do another food and wine trip without our son. Can hardly believe it. 
Our first ever annual pass expires October 19. 
Does that mean we have access to the park through the date of October 19?
Seems like the first half of October might be the perfect time for our interests. Don't get me wrong, I'd love to see all the cool new stuff that will open shortly after, but I'd rather be there when it's slow.
If we get to see something new, cool. However we are likely to spend most of our time at Epcot.


----------



## Firebird060

Yes you will have access to the park right till date of expiration of your pass.  Its nice to go multiple times a year with the AP if you can swing it. For example I love going to my wife and saying hey we can go for 4 nights to WDW in Feb for only 800 with Airfare in the bubble deluxe.    We arent DVC members but between renting those points and other deals on rooms and not being afraid to resort hop, it makes it pretty nice thing to do on a whim


----------



## rteetz

December Rumor Round Up

Disney Rumor Round Up December 2018


----------



## rteetz

*News*

‘Sun & Fun Room Offer’ Helps You Get the Most Out of a Walt Disney World Vacation This Spring and Summer


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor*

ADH Update: Is Atlantic Dance Hall Closing?


----------



## rteetz

*News*

VIDEO: Lightning Strike Changing Portrait Scene Gets An Upgrade in The Haunted Mansion at the Magic Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Pond Expansion Project Related to TRON Roller Coaster Now Visible Near Space Mountain


----------



## leholcomb

scrappinginontario said:


> WOW!!!  This was a shock to wake up to and sure bolted me out of bed quickly!  Many people scrambling this morning!
> 
> Also shocked that not one single rumour of this early FD drop was leaked.  That in itself is another huge surprise!!


I was informed last night so up at 6AM for bookings.


----------



## rteetz

Looks like "Now More Than Ever" is the slogan for Walt Disney World in 2019.


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> Looks like "_*it *_Now _*costs *_More Than Ever" is the slogan for Walt Disney World in 2019.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> Looks like "Now More Than Ever" is the slogan for Walt Disney World in 2019.



Now more than ever, but really, we mean now, before galaxies edge opens


----------



## tlmadden73

unbanshee said:


> Free Dining Plan offer is now available to book
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/free-disney-dining-plan-offer-2019/


Wow.

For someone who is planning a "final" trip of my AP year sometime in October or early November -- maybe I WILL be able to catch SWGE! This does give me hope it could open in October or November as opposed to early December.

Interesting how the dates start in July now. Wow .. Summer does seem to be the "down" time now! LOL. Maybe, if I can get the room-only discount (which I assume is the same time frames), I will try this and do a mid-September trip instead. (not that I can check now .. site is unsurprisingly down)

Disney definitely seems to be pushing the "please come before SWGE opens" discounts.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Looks like "Now More Than Ever" is the slogan for Walt Disney World in 2019.



until 2020 when it is ever more everer than ever!!!!!


----------



## Brett Wyman

Ah that explains why the MDE webpage is hosed again.


----------



## tlmadden73

Brett Wyman said:


> Ah that explain why the MDE webpage is hosed again.


Probably why they released this on a day after a holiday with no really "rumor" notice .. to hopefully avoid the rush .. but I guess it didn't work.


----------



## OKW Lover

OSUZorba said:


> They change the point calendars? I thought those were fixed in stone for timeshare. Is it the same number of available points, or can they basically ramp up the number of points needed every year?


Yes they are fixed.  However, some members see sinister hands at work.  


Moliphino said:


> A room only discount is out, too.


Combined with the up-thread link about "free dining" I wonder if anybody has compared plans to see just how much free dining costs.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OKW Lover said:


> Combined with the up-thread link about "free dining" I wonder if anybody has compared plans to see just how much free dining costs.



Hopefully people are checking both ways (or having their travel agent check both ways).  Really depends on the room you are looking at and the number of people.  Even 30% of a value room it is probably worth more for 4 people to get the free dining plan, but at a deluxe with only 2 or 3 people, probably makes more sense to get the room only

Also, to get the dining you have to have to get park hoppers, so if you weren't going to get that, that is an extra cost, etc.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I think December 2017 was prob my last free dining.

We didn't go to wdw in 2018 except one mnsshp.

I'm not sure if we'll go in 2019, we are going to universal for another week at hhn.

Then Disney cruise in November, we do have two day tickets to use and maybe we'll see if galaxies edge has opened.

Don't think we're staying long enough for free dining.

Back in the day, free dining worked for us but now I'm not so sure it's worth the cost.


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> VIDEO: Lightning Strike Changing Portrait Scene Gets An Upgrade in The Haunted Mansion at the Magic Kingdom



Oh good, they weren't working at all when I was there last month.


----------



## Keels

tlmadden73 said:


> Interesting how the dates start in July now. Wow .. Summer does seem to be the "down" time now! LOL. Maybe, if I can get the room-only discount (which I assume is the same time frames), I will try this and do a mid-September trip instead. (not that I can check now .. site is unsurprisingly down)



I have a friend who is an asst. GM at Boardwalk and when we met for drinks in early December, she told me that they were looking at some of the softest booking numbers from the end of summer into F&W that the resort has seen in over a decade. 

So, there's obviously multiple reasons seasons are "down" - people changing their travel behavior, cutting Disney trips back/out because of cost, or just waiting until construction is done ...likely a pretty even combination of all three.


----------



## Firebird060

Keels said:


> I have a friend who is an asst. GM at Boardwalk and when we met for drinks in early December, she told me that they were looking at some of the softest booking numbers from the end of summer into F&W that the resort has seen in over a decade.
> 
> So, there's obviously multiple reasons seasons are "down" - people changing their travel behavior, cutting Disney trips back/out because of cost, or just waiting until construction is done ...likely a pretty even combination of all three.



Not supprised, Other then the MNSSHP i attended in october all of the other 3 trips i took this year to WDW , I found the resorts and parks alot less crowded,  I made all my trips plans kinda last minute. Well within the 30 day window and had no problem booking most fast passes or getting the ADRs I wanted,   I found this completely different then years when I would have to do the 120 adrs and the fast passes at required days.   Was kinda nice to be honest


----------



## PolyRob

TheMaxRebo said:


> Hopefully people are checking both ways (or having their travel agent check both ways).  Really depends on the room you are looking at and the number of people.  Even 30% of a value room it is probably worth more for 4 people to get the free dining plan, but at a deluxe with only 2 or 3 people, probably makes more sense to get the room only
> 
> Also, to get the dining you have to have to get park hoppers, so if you weren't going to get that, that is an extra cost, etc.


Sadly, I think some people just see "FREE" and assume its the best deal no matter what and just blindly book so there is no FOMO. Definitely worth crunching the numbers like you mentioned.

Dining/free dining works well for some, but not all.


----------



## SG131

I’m not sure if this is new or not but I see they have AP room discounts out up through anime 30th now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Keels said:


> I have a friend who is an asst. GM at Boardwalk and when we met for drinks in early December, she told me that they were looking at some of the softest booking numbers from the end of summer into F&W that the resort has seen in over a decade.
> 
> So, there's obviously multiple reasons seasons are "down" - people changing their travel behavior, cutting Disney trips back/out because of cost, or just waiting until construction is done ...likely a pretty even combination of all three.



I wonder how big of an impact that tiered pricing is having - and maybe you are including this in "changing their travel behavior".  And it might not be the actual cost that is motivating people to change around when they travel but more subliminal in that "If Disney is pricing this as "peak" then it must be more crowded and I will avoid it"

I'd say that and just waiting for construction to be done ... especially next year there isn't *that* much new until next Fall - so if you only go once every year or every few years, why go in July vs waiting ~6 months and getting all this new stuff?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

PolyRob said:


> Sadly, I think some people just see "FREE" and assume its the best deal no matter what and just blindly book so there is no FOMO. Definitely worth crunching the numbers like you mentioned.
> 
> Dining/free dining works well for some, but not all.



oh yeah, and I am sure with how quickly the free dining rooms availability can go I am sure people want to get it vs waiting to crunch numbers and miss out 

I know for some they really love the dining plan in general and for some see it as a way to save money even when having to pay for it - so then say it is "free" and those people can really be attracted to it.  and for some I know it does save them a ton.   

But for the dining plan in general I always say it isn't one set "yes or no" answer for if one should buy it - and same goes for when it is part of a promotion


----------



## Moliphino

OKW Lover said:


> Combined with the up-thread link about "free dining" I wonder if anybody has compared plans to see just how much free dining costs.



I have in the past and free dining usually worked out to be a little better than room only for us. We're doing the room only this year because we're just tired of the dining plan. It's too much food for us and we want to be able to eat some of the things we've been missing out on for the past few years because of the dining plan (food at lounges, snacks that aren't credit eligible).


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: New Limited Edition Wreck-It Ralph Sundae Comes in a Championship Trophy at the Magic Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Tomorrowland Speedway Now Closed To Accommodate TRON Roller Coaster Construction at the Magic Kingdom


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Moliphino said:


> I have in the past and free dining usually worked out to be a little better than room only for us. We're doing the room only this year because we're just tired of the dining plan. It's too much food for us and we want to be able to eat some of the things we've been missing out on for the past few years because of the dining plan (food at lounges, snacks that aren't credit eligible).



That is one reason the dining plan doesn’t work for us - just more options without it and even at dining plan eligible places some times we just was appetizers or split an entree or whatever.  If you don’t eat how the dining plan is structured it loses value (at least to us)


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

As per usual I'm way behind on seeing newer animated films but I just saw Olaf's Frozen Adventure compliments of the library. I thought it was a cute short, enjoyed the songs and felt it was heartwarming enough but totally think it should have just stayed as a tv special especially given it was a Christmas short in front of a Day of the Dead movie (then again I don't know if that's normal to have that type of set up) but in any case I enjoyed it.

But I really appreciated the 6 remastered shorts included on the DVD. Oh those brought back some childhood memories. Probably my fav was Goofy learning to ski. That was a cute funny one. The Wintertime one was bright and beautiful and very cute with kissing/warming up parts including the photo frame scene at the end and I read up later that it appeared to be influenced by Mary Blair in terms of artistics. The Mickey/Pluto/Chip&Dale short was cute too-evoked a feel of watching those types when I was growing up.

In any case I'm sure way old news for most just new news for me


----------



## Keels

TheMaxRebo said:


> I wonder how big of an impact that tiered pricing is having - and maybe you are including this in "changing their travel behavior".  And it might not be the actual cost that is motivating people to change around when they travel but more subliminal in that "If Disney is pricing this as "peak" then it must be more crowded and I will avoid it"
> 
> I'd say that and just waiting for construction to be done ... especially next year there isn't *that* much new until next Fall - so if you only go once every year or every few years, why go in July vs waiting ~6 months and getting all this new stuff?



Maybe? I mean, everything could be a factor.

I also find it slightly interesting that the exclusions for both this round of free dining and the Spring/Summer Room-Only offer are ... much less than previous offers. For room-only, it's just not valid for 3-bedroom villas, cabins & bungalows. That's it. For free dining, it's the same - plus Little Mermaid rooms at AoA. Usually there are more excluded resorts/villas (BLT, GFLa Villas and Poly Villas usually; Port Orleans has been excluded from offers lately too).


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Maybe? I mean, everything could be a factor.
> 
> I also find it slightly interesting that the exclusions for both this round of free dining and the Spring/Summer Room-Only offer are ... much less than previous offers. For room-only, it's just not valid for 3-bedroom villas, cabins & bungalows. That's it. For free dining, it's the same - plus Little Mermaid rooms at AoA. Usually there are more excluded resorts/villas (BLT, GFLa Villas and Poly Villas usually; Port Orleans has been excluded from offers lately too).


Shows how much availability there is.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: Tomorrowland Speedway Now Closed To Accommodate TRON Roller Coaster Construction at the Magic Kingdom



This is just for Tron work at this point, right?  Not for any updates to the speedway itself (electric cars or giving it more of a “Tron” look, etc)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Keels said:


> Maybe? I mean, everything could be a factor.
> 
> I also find it slightly interesting that the exclusions for both this round of free dining and the Spring/Summer Room-Only offer are ... much less than previous offers. For room-only, it's just not valid for 3-bedroom villas, cabins & bungalows. That's it. For free dining, it's the same - plus Little Mermaid rooms at AoA. Usually there are more excluded resorts/villas (BLT, GFLa Villas and Poly Villas usually; Port Orleans has been excluded from offers lately too).



Yeah I saw a few people comment they were excited to see Port Orleans eligible for the free dining this year

I know construction at Caribbean Beach, etc limited the number of available rooms, especially impacting moderate resorts so maybe with more rooms there this year it reduced demand at PO


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> This is just for Tron work at this point, right?  Not for any updates to the speedway itself (electric cars or giving it more of a “Tron” look, etc)


Correct


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> As per usual I'm way behind on seeing newer animated films but I just saw Olaf's Frozen Adventure compliments of the library. I thought it was a cute short, enjoyed the songs and felt it was heartwarming enough but totally think it should have just stayed as a tv special especially given it was a Christmas short in front of a Day of the Dead movie (then again I don't know if that's normal to have that type of set up) but in any case I enjoyed it.
> 
> But I really appreciated the 6 remastered shorts included on the DVD. Oh those brought back some childhood memories. Probably my fav was Goofy learning to ski. That was a cute funny one. The Wintertime one was bright and beautiful and very cute with kissing/warming up parts including the photo frame scene at the end and I read up later that it appeared to be influenced by Mary Blair in terms of artistics. The Mickey/Pluto/Chip&Dale short was cute too-evoked a feel of watching those types when I was growing up.
> 
> In any case I'm sure way old news for most just new news for me



I thought it was enjoyable but the kittens stole the show.

Also, got to hear Josh Gad sing it live at d23. I was much more into it when he was singing on stage.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I thought it was enjoyable but the kittens stole the show.


Oh the were totally cute that's for sure. Makes me want to get a plush toy of them.



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Also, got to hear Josh Gad sing it live at d23. I was much more into it when he was singing on stage.


I could see that.


----------



## YesterDark

TheMaxRebo said:


> We've also brought infants and my wife did ok breastfeeding - she found dark rides to be good opportunities to do that   But obviously wouldn't work for everyone



It wasn't the ability to do it or where to do it, she was just tired after a full day.

We were thinking of going earlier in the year, but now it seems it may be pushed out to August time frame. We shall see, I'll know more in a few weeks.


----------



## skier_pete

Man - this thread got moving in a hurry. Already 9 pages behind. My first year since 2012 with no trip to WDW planned! Doesn't mean I won't chime in a lot. 



Capang said:


> For anyone wanting more info on the DVC 2020 point changes this thread https://www.disboards.com/threads/2020-point-charts.3725229/ has had an excellent discussion of the point charts, contracts, and timeshare laws in the state of FL.



I'm behind because I've been over on this thread the last week. Oh boy, the things Disney does! (I will leave it at that as this is a better place for the topic.)



YesterDark said:


> I'm not a DVC owner, but I have 3 kids. I've been looking into dvc rentals or whatever the proper term is. I think this only helps me.



Thought I would answer this one - no it doesn't. Higher point values and also higher dues mean that rental prices are going to likely go up pretty significantly (At least $2 per point I would guess.) An offshoot of everything else is probably for Disney to discourage people to choose renting DVC over directly from Disney. 



rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> D23 Significantly Raises Membership Rates for First Time in its History



Boy, I was thinking of staying a member after D23 for the pin set, not so sure I want it at $130+ tax.



BorderTenny said:


> Ends September 30? So I guess people are already feverishly speculating that SW:GE is opening Oct 1 or very soon thereafter.



I don't think the fact they only announced FD for the summer (through Sept 30th) means that SW:GE will be open October 1st. What it means is they are seeing very soft numbers for the summer through September, probably due to SW:GE. Perhaps the numbers aren't as soft after Oct 1st because of food and wine. Just because they announced these now doesn't mean they won't announce a second round for the fall. If Disney thought GE would be open October 1st, you would here them already talking "early Fall" but everything still says "late Fall".


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> but everything still says "late Fall".


Incorrect. Disney is saying Fall not late fall anymore.


----------



## Moliphino

Keels said:


> Maybe? I mean, everything could be a factor.
> 
> I also find it slightly interesting that the exclusions for both this round of free dining and the Spring/Summer Room-Only offer are ... much less than previous offers. For room-only, it's just not valid for 3-bedroom villas, cabins & bungalows. That's it. For free dining, it's the same - plus Little Mermaid rooms at AoA. Usually there are more excluded resorts/villas (BLT, GFLa Villas and Poly Villas usually; Port Orleans has been excluded from offers lately too).



French Quarter still isn't included in free dining. It's not listed in the exclusions, but it's not on the list of eligible moderate resorts. Same for All-Star Movies. They are both included in the room only, but both Port Orleans resorts only get 10% off instead of the 25% at the other mods.


----------



## ErinF

rteetz said:


> Disney is saying Fall not late fall anymore.



Interesting! I didn't realize that.  

Alas, we have no plans to visit the parks this year.  But, we will be staying at Aulani in June, so I think we're ok with that.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> Incorrect. Disney is saying Fall not late fall anymore.




I got a room booked for Thanksgiving. Now I wouldn't mind if it opens while I am there...


----------



## bbmassey

I don't want to litter this thread with package questions, can someone share with me the link to the dining page that has been referenced a few times here?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## MissGina5

Happy New Year Everyone!!
I hope the crowds die down by Friday when my boyfriend and I go!! Think I will have any luck? I actually really like the HS logo for the 30th!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MissGina5 said:


> Happy New Year Everyone!!
> I hope the crowds die down by Friday when my boyfriend and I go!! Think I will have any luck? I actually really like the HS logo for the 30th!



I think they should - I know while a lot of schools went back today a number have today off so I think today was the "last hurrah" for a lot of people.  Now, some don't go back until next week so Friday will likely still be a bit more crowded than next week, but I think it should be better than today (hope that all made sense)


----------



## soniam

wareagle57 said:


> I got the Monorail set for Christmas. Looks like I need to book a return trip to get the Castle to go with it. $25 is a steal. But what I really want is Spaceship earth



I got Spaceship Earth from Amazon a year or two ago. You might look there or Ebay, because I think they quit making it. I haven't seen it shopdisney or the parks app in a while.


----------



## Mal6586

rteetz said:


> Incorrect. Disney is saying Fall not late fall anymore.


I did not realize that! We’re going October 15-22 for my roommate’s birthday, and I was not anticipating that being near opening at all.


----------



## Capang

MissGina5 said:


> Happy New Year Everyone!!
> I hope the crowds die down by Friday when my boyfriend and I go!! Think I will have any luck? I actually really like the HS logo for the 30th!


I dont know, I think the weekend is still a 10 crowd wise. It is BUSY, but doable.


----------



## BahamasBride03

Just wanted to say Happy New Year to everyone and thank you in advance to @rteetz for another year of the best thread.  Looking forward to another year of following Disney World news with you all.  This will definitely be an exciting year!! 

We just got back from our first trip over Christmas week (the 20th-28th). It was crazy busy of course but suprisingly managable.


----------



## Amy11401

BorderTenny said:


> Ends September 30? So I guess people are already feverishly speculating that SW:GE is opening Oct 1 or very soon thereafter.


October was excluded from 2018 free dining so it is not just because of Star Wars.


----------



## annadreamsofdisneyworld

I'm so excited about the free dining! I was surprised to hear it was announced so early in the year. My husband called Disney to modify our reservation (we previously booked with a 25% off discount code) after I made a new mock booking online and realized free dining would save us money. When he called it said the wait was 90 minutes, but shockingly they answered after 4 minutes! They easily modified our reservation to free dining, and we saved $1000!


----------



## writerguyfl

annadreamsofdisneyworld said:


> When he called it said the wait was 90 minutes, but shockingly they answered after 4 minutes!



I used to work at the Disney Reservations Center.  Those sorts of anomalies typically happen if you call during a shift change.  Once the new Cast Members clock in, they're given X minutes (it was 10 when I worked there) to log into the various computer systems before taking their first call.  The hold time estimator only looks at currently logged-in Cast Members, so it doesn't know that a new shift is about to start taking calls.

Or, they could have entered a "phase" situation.  A phase is when the call queue gets above a certain point.  Anyone who is trained to answer calls but is a different role (Payroll, Training, Administration, etc) will stop what they're doing to help get the queue back to a manageable position.


----------



## annadreamsofdisneyworld

writerguyfl said:


> I used to work at the Disney Reservations Center.  Those sorts of anomalies typically happen if you call during a shift change.  Once the new Cast Members clock in, they're given X minutes (it was 10 when I worked there) to log into the various computer systems before taking their first call.  The hold time estimator only looks at currently logged-in Cast Members, so it doesn't know that a new shift is about to start taking calls.
> 
> Or, they could have entered a "phase" situation.  A phase is when the call queue gets above a certain point.  Anyone who is trained to answer calls but is a different role (Payroll, Training, Administration, etc) will stop what they're doing to help get the queue back to a manageable position.


Wow thanks for the info! That's interesting.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Amy11401 said:


> October was excluded from 2018 free dining so it is not just because of Star Wars.


  Out of curiosity I took a look back at FD in October based on Historical info and it looks like most/all of October has been excluded from the FD since at least 2015.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

No Jedi Training Academy times are showing on the schedule beyond 1/12/18.  I'm hoping just a random issue but does anybody here have any insider knowledge on this one?  Could a "cost saving" maneuver be coming here??  Hoping I'm just blowing smoke here and all is well for our trip at the end of the month.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SouthFayetteFan said:


> No Jedi Training Academy times are showing on the schedule beyond 1/12/18.  I'm hoping just a random issue but does anybody here have any insider knowledge on this one?  Could a "cost saving" maneuver be coming here??  Hoping I'm just blowing smoke here and all is well for our trip at the end of the month.



There was a report it was going away but then that was refuted (at least for WDW - I think it was confirmed to be going away at DLR) - so it probably just a scheduling thing not updated but also possible it is going away

Basically I have nothing of value to add


----------



## merry_nbright

Happy New Year!  

Subscribing and AMAZING job, as always, Ryan! Thanks for keeping us in the know, everyone!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Guest Car Parking Re-entry No Longer Free at Disneyland Paris


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Special Discover Disney 3 and 4-Day Ticket Offer Now Available for Florida Residents


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Freeform to Team with Scholarship App Scholly for Student Loan Payoff Program


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Mickey and Friends Dessert Plushes Now Available on shopDisney


----------



## rteetz

*News*

SeaWorld and Aquatica Offer Free Admission For Florida Preschoolers


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“Toy Story 4” LEGO Sets Reportedly Coming This Summer


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Mickey and Friends Dessert Plushes Now Available on shopDisney



Always with the cupcakes


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

New artist rendering of Riviera Resort

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ew-artist-rendering-of-disney-riviera-resort/

I definitely am liking the look of this a bit more (though not sure how well it fits with being next to/connect to Caribbean Beach


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> New artist rendering of Riviera Resort
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ew-artist-rendering-of-disney-riviera-resort/
> 
> I definitely am liking the look of this a bit more (though not sure how well it fits with being next to/connect to Caribbean Beach


Especially considering it’s European themed and not Caribbean.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Especially considering it’s European themed and not Caribbean.



maybe it is on purpose so they are viewed more as separate resorts (and one a moderate and one more Deluxe) even if sharing some facilities, etc.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> maybe it is on purpose so they are viewed more as separate resorts (and one a moderate and one more Deluxe) even if sharing some facilities, etc.


I don’t think they are sharing any facilities. One could walk between the two resorts but each will have their own amenities.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I don’t think they are sharing any facilities. One could walk between the two resorts but each will have their own amenities.



ok, maybe I am not recalling it correctly but I thought like the entrance was going to be shared and things like that (maybe "facilities" wasn't the right word)


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> ok, maybe I am not recalling it correctly but I thought like the entrance was going to be shared and things like that (maybe "facilities" wasn't the right word)


The Caribbean Beach moved which road entrance they use and Riviera will then use the one CBR used to use.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disney breaks 2018 domestic box office with $3,092.3 million - breaking their own record which was $3,000.9 million set in 2016 

They also broke  $7bn worldwide, but falls short of that 2016 total (they are still the first studio to break $7bn worldwide)

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...udios-global-and-domestic-box-office-records/


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disney breaks 2018 domestic box office with $3,092.3 million - breaking their own record which was $3,000.9 million set in 2016
> 
> They also broke  $7bn worldwide, but falls short of that 2016 total (they are still the first studio to break $7bn worldwide)
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...udios-global-and-domestic-box-office-records/


2019 might break all the records.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disney breaks 2018 domestic box office with $3,092.3 million - breaking their own record which was $3,000.9 million set in 2016
> 
> They also broke  $7bn worldwide, but falls short of that 2016 total (they are still the first studio to break $7bn worldwide)
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...udios-global-and-domestic-box-office-records/


I will be very surprised if they don't break their record this year.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Smugglers series at Enzos Hideaway bar

http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/enzo...ers-series-at-enzos-hideaway-bar-for-2019.htm


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disney breaks 2018 domestic box office with $3,092.3 million - breaking their own record which was $3,000.9 million set in 2016
> 
> They also broke  $7bn worldwide, but falls short of that 2016 total (they are still the first studio to break $7bn worldwide)
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...udios-global-and-domestic-box-office-records/


And this year they’ll probably break all of their numbers.

Avengers will probably break 2 billion.
Lion King, Frozen, and Toy Story should all easily break a billion.
Star Wars will likely come close to a billion.
Aladdin could go either way.
Dumbo and Artemis Fowl will likely struggle.

But with it all together it should get them there.

Plus they’ll have all the Fox films to pad their numbers with come the end of the month.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> 2019 might break all the records.





AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I will be very surprised if they don't break their record this year.



I think it will be an epic disappointment if they don't break both records next year - with Avengers and Captain Marvel you have the superhero crowd (plus, while only for a few weeks of the year SW Episode IX) you have a number of remakes (Aladdin, Dumbo, Lion King), and then in animation you have Toy Story 4 and Frozen II and wild card in Artimus Fowl


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Smugglers series at Enzos Hideaway bar
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/enzo...ers-series-at-enzos-hideaway-bar-for-2019.htm



hmm, I have 3 of those goose island bourbon county stout variants  ... I should "play along" at home 

Considering most of those cost >$20/bottle - $50 for the event isn't bad at all


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Pho said:


> And this year they’ll probably break all of their numbers.
> 
> Avengers will probably break 2 billion.
> Lion King, Frozen, and Toy Story should all easily break a billion.
> Star Wars will likely come close to a billion.
> Aladdin could go either way.
> Dumbo and Artemis Fowl will likely struggle.
> 
> But with it all together it should get them there.
> 
> Plus they’ll have all the Fox films to pad their numbers with come the end of the month.



Don't forget Captain Marvel which is likely another billion


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> Don't forget Captain Marvel which is likely another billion


I think that one is a little tougher to project so I’m not sure where it’ll end up.  I’m certain it’ll do quite well, just a billion might be a bit high.  I’ve seen projections ranging from $500 million to over a billion.  
It will have decent enough competition, so I wouldn’t expect another Black Panther.  

https://www.forbes.com/sites/scottm...-marvel-is-being-set-up-to-fail/#2432bd2d4064


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Tails removed from Slinky Dog Dash

http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/break...cles-in-toy-story-land-for-safety-inspection/


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Tails removed from Slinky Dog Dash
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/break...cles-in-toy-story-land-for-safety-inspection/



Poor Slinky has been Eeyored.

Those vehicles (and land in general) really did wear in fast.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Pho said:


> I think that one is a little tougher to project so I’m not sure where it’ll end up.  I’m certain it’ll do quite well, just a billion might be a bit high.  I’ve seen projections ranging from $500 million to over a billion.
> It will have decent enough competition, so I wouldn’t expect another Black Panther.
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/scottm...-marvel-is-being-set-up-to-fail/#2432bd2d4064



will be interesting to see how it does - guess I don't see those movies competing too much with the same audience and I could see Captain Marvel getting a bit of the "Wonder Woman" bump of being female led and you also have people wanting to see it as prep for Endgame

Guess saying it's a definitely $1bn is a lot but I would expect it to be closer to $1bn than $500m, but guess we shall see


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Tails removed from Slinky Dog Dash
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/break...cles-in-toy-story-land-for-safety-inspection/



"Hang on ... Here we NOOOOOOO!!!!"


----------



## jknezek

The Pho said:


> Poor Slinky has been Eeyored.
> 
> Those vehicles (and land in general) really did wear in fast.


Kind of interesting. I wonder if the forces on the spring tail were thought to be damaging the final cart, or if it is the tail itself that is the problem. Kind of a minor thing, but from an engineering perspective I'd be curious to know what they are looking at. The attachment point would probably be a simpler fix with reinforcement, though it would need the tail cars to be pulled off the ride. If it's the tail itself, then they probably need to be re-engineered but it would have no impact on the tail cart. 

It just goes to show the limit of testing and computer modeling versus the real world stress of hundreds of rides per day. Kind of like Test Track tires...


----------



## Firebird060

I cant wait to see the inside of the Riviera,  Im hopping for right between the Yacht Club and GF feel.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> I don’t think they are sharing any facilities. One could walk between the two resorts but each will have their own amenities.



I agree with this - I don't think they are sharing ANY facilities - the only speculation is that maybe DVC members will have access to the CBR pool via hopping. I really don't think that they will allow CBR guests to use the DVC facilities. (Except the restaurants of course.) DVC has shifted more and more towards a luxury model - required considering the price point - and Riviera is going to definitely be the luxury end - they won't want folks staying there to have to wander over to CBR for food or activities.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> New artist rendering of Riviera Resort
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ew-artist-rendering-of-disney-riviera-resort/
> 
> I definitely am liking the look of this a bit more (though not sure how well it fits with being next to/connect to Caribbean Beach



It does look nice, but my perspective is that everything looks better at night.


----------



## mikepizzo

The Pho said:


> And this year they’ll probably break all of their numbers.
> 
> Avengers will probably break 2 billion.
> Lion King, Frozen, and Toy Story should all easily break a billion.
> Star Wars will likely come close to a billion.
> Aladdin could go either way.
> Dumbo and Artemis Fowl will likely struggle.
> 
> But with it all together it should get them there.
> 
> Plus they’ll have all the Fox films to pad their numbers with come the end of the month.





TheMaxRebo said:


> Don't forget Captain Marvel which is likely another billion



Remember when a movie breaking a billion dollars was like...unheard of?

1997 came along and Titanic hit $1b in just 74 days.  The next highest grossing movie in 1997 was The Lost World Jurassic Park with $619m.  

2003 had The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King which made $1.1b with Finding Nemo closest behind it at $899m.

I mean movies have been close since 1993 with Jurassic Park.  But in 2018 we had 4 movies over $1b.  Of the 4, 3 were Disney, with Avengers: Infinity War taking the cake with $2.05b.

Throwing these billions around is, like, the definition of money desensitization.


----------



## JaxDad

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Tails removed from Slinky Dog Dash
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/break...cles-in-toy-story-land-for-safety-inspection/


The article really did not provide much de-tail...


----------



## Tiki Birdland

JaxDad said:


> The article really did not provide much de-tail...


Really takes away from the effect by removing the tail. Hope they fix it soon. Maybe the spring action is having an effect on the car? Looks like they could take a rod and stiffen the "spring" to address this.


----------



## ejgonz2

mikepizzo said:


> Remember when a movie breaking a billion dollars was like...unheard of?
> 
> 1997 came along and Titanic hit $1b in just 74 days.  The next highest grossing movie in 1997 was The Lost World Jurassic Park with $619m.
> 
> 2003 had The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King which made $1.1b with Finding Nemo closest behind it at $899m.
> 
> I mean movies have been close since 1993 with Jurassic Park.  But in 2018 we had 4 movies over $1b.  Of the 4, 3 were Disney, with Avengers: Infinity War taking the cake with $2.05b.
> 
> Throwing these billions around is, like, the definition of money desensitization.



We’re also paying at least twice as much for movies than the late 90s. I care so much more about actual ticket sales than dollars.


----------



## jknezek

ejgonz2 said:


> We’re also paying at least twice as much for movies than the late 90s. I care so much more about actual ticket sales than dollars.


100% this. The revenue numbers have to be adjusted for inflation, and even better adjusted for specific movie ticket inflation, to be useful at all when you are talking about decades. The raw data is fun to throw around, but it doesn't tell you much. Especially now that we have increased IMAX, IMAX 3D, regular 3D, and premium seating theaters. All of which throw the raw data out of the window.


----------



## scrappinginontario

ejgonz2 said:


> We’re also paying at least twice as much for movies than the late 90s. I care so much more about actual ticket sales than dollars.


  Another part of the equation is the theatres.  All of our local theatres (Over 35 screens within a 10 mile radius) have gone to recliner seating.  The same theatre that used to seat 300+ people now seats half of that if not even less.  This also affects revenue and to me makes the numbers a bit more equivalent between the 90's and now.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

This might be an unpopular, incorrect opinion but I'm not so sure Captain marvel will make that much money.

I'm thinking maybe a little bit above ant man numbers.

I think people might just wait for avengers end game to watch in theaters.

Don't get me wrong, I'll watch it in theatres, but I'm not so sure how much money it will bring in.

Disney is looking to have such a big year, but I don't think all their movies can hit, or get closer to,  a billion worldwide


----------



## The Pho

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> This might be an unpopular, incorrect opinion but I'm not so sure Captain marvel will make that much money.
> 
> I'm thinking maybe a little bit above ant man numbers.
> 
> I think people might just wait for avengers end game to watch in theaters.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'll watch it in theatres, but I'm not so sure how much money it will bring in.
> 
> Disney is looking to have such a big year, but I don't think all their movies can hit, or get closer to,  a billion worldwide



Around Antman seems to be the most common projection for Captain Marvel. 
I think Disney will have 4 over a billion (including Avengers which should break 2) then with Star Wars just under a billion.  But Lion King, Frozen, and Toy Story arent a guarantee.  And Frozen may have a controversy going that could help or hurt it depending on what they do with Elsa.  If they don’t get good reception, they’ll underperform greatly (which is what I’m assuming for Aladdin, Dumbo, and Artemis Fowl).  

Avengers hitting Force Awakens numbers will be what gets them their records.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland’s Sleeping Beauty Castle refurbishment scheduled

https://wdwnt.news/19010307


----------



## Iowamomof4

JaxDad said:


> The article really did not provide much de-tail...



Ds12 said, "You know where they're going to go to get the tails replaced? The re-tail store!"


----------



## Iowamomof4

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> This might be an unpopular, incorrect opinion but I'm not so sure Captain marvel will make that much money.
> 
> I'm thinking maybe a little bit above ant man numbers.
> 
> I think people might just wait for avengers end game to watch in theaters.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'll watch it in theatres, but I'm not so sure how much money it will bring in.
> 
> Disney is looking to have such a big year, but I don't think all their movies can hit, or get closer to,  a billion worldwide



I know this is only anecdotal at best, but I think my ds17 is looking forward to Captain Marvel with at least as much anticipation as Endgame. Every time he hears something about it he just gets all giddy and talks about how much he can't wait. It's a combination of him having read some of the Captain Marvel comics and the end credits scene from Infinity War. I could imagine him watching it at least twice in theaters if it's good. He doesn't usually see movies more than once other than Star Wars (since I'll pay for the whole family to see those a couple times at least).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> 100% this. The revenue numbers have to be adjusted for inflation, and even better adjusted for specific movie ticket inflation, to be useful at all when you are talking about decades. The raw data is fun to throw around, but it doesn't tell you much. Especially now that we have increased *IMAX, IMAX 3D, regular 3D, and premium seating theaters.* All of which throw the raw data out of the window.



I think that is a big aspect - I think the regular movie ticket price hasn't gone up *that* much ... I mean, in the 90s I was paying like $8.50 and now it is like $13.50 - yeah, an increase but everything has gone up in 20 years .... but is the 3D and IMAX and specialty seating where now you are paying $18 or whatever a ticket


----------



## OSUZorba

mikepizzo said:


> Remember when a movie breaking a billion dollars was like...unheard of?
> 
> 1997 came along and Titanic hit $1b in just 74 days.  The next highest grossing movie in 1997 was The Lost World Jurassic Park with $619m.
> 
> 2003 had The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King which made $1.1b with Finding Nemo closest behind it at $899m.
> 
> I mean movies have been close since 1993 with Jurassic Park.  But in 2018 we had 4 movies over $1b.  Of the 4, 3 were Disney, with Avengers: Infinity War taking the cake with $2.05b.
> 
> Throwing these billions around is, like, the definition of money desensitization.


Have to remember that the average ticket price has gone up quite a bit since '93 and 97. Also far more IMAX, Dolby, VIP theaters that charge even more for the tickets. The best theaters from 93 are at best dollar show quality nowadays, so it also wasn't as nice of an experience back then. Also kids still went outside back then, I know because I walked 2 miles when I was 9 to see Jurassic Park.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> This might be an unpopular, incorrect opinion but I'm not so sure Captain marvel will make that much money.
> 
> I'm thinking maybe a little bit above ant man numbers.
> 
> I think people might just wait for avengers end game to watch in theaters.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'll watch it in theatres, but I'm not so sure how much money it will bring in.
> 
> Disney is looking to have such a big year, but I don't think all their movies can hit, or get closer to,  a billion worldwide



you very well might be right - maybe it is just anecdotal but I just hear a lot more buzz about Captain Marvel than I did a bout Ant Man.  And maybe I am overplaying the female lead aspect but, for example, my wife had no interest in Ant Man, really no interest even in the Avengers - but she is excited for Captain Marvel

Just think there is an additional audience for it vs other movies

But I do fully agree they can't all be mega hits - some of these are going to underperform


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Iowamomof4 said:


> I know this is only anecdotal at best, but I think my ds17 is looking forward to Captain Marvel with at least as much anticipation as Endgame. Every time he hears something about it he just gets all giddy and talks about how much he can't wait. It's a combination of him having read some of the Captain Marvel comics and the *end credits scene from Infinity War*. I could imagine him watching it at least twice in theaters if it's good. He doesn't usually see movies more than once other than Star Wars (since I'll pay for the whole family to see those a couple times at least).



I think that could play a big role too as people will feel like they *have* to see Captain Marvel before they see End Game


----------



## OSUZorba

scrappinginontario said:


> Another part of the equation is the theatres.  All of our local theatres (Over 35 screens within a 10 mile radius) have gone to recliner seating.  The same theatre that used to seat 300+ people now seats half of that if not even less.  This also affects revenue and to me makes the numbers a bit more equivalent between the 90's and now.


I highly doubt you had any where near 35 screens around you in the 90s, though. Which this is part of it to. More times available and movies stay in their first run longer due to the massive increase in the number of screens.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OSUZorba said:


> I highly doubt you had any where near 35 screens around you in the 90s, though. Which this is part of it to. More times available and movies stay in their first run longer due to the massive increase in the number of screens.



though on the flip side, home theaters have become so much better that it is easier to wait until a movie comes out on streaming or whatever vs the past where seeing something on a "big screen" was a big deal.  In some ways it is harder to get people to actually go to a theater now


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Baseline Taphouse now has a souvenir glass

https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/photos-ba...nir-glass-now-available-at-hollywood-studios/


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disneyland’s Sleeping Beauty Castle refurbishment scheduled
> 
> https://wdwnt.news/19010307



Great.  I’m going there in March....


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Baseline Taphouse now has a souvenir glass
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/photos-ba...nir-glass-now-available-at-hollywood-studios/




Going to have to get one!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Baseline Taphouse now has a souvenir glass
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/photos-ba...nir-glass-now-available-at-hollywood-studios/






SaintsManiac said:


> Going to have to get one!




Bummer it is plastic though - just not sure how much I would use it

I did pick up a nice pint glass (actual glass) from Polite Pig our last trip!


----------



## Killer Fish

TheMaxRebo said:


> though on the flip side, home theaters have become so much better that it is easier to wait until a movie comes out on streaming or whatever vs the past where seeing something on a "big screen" was a big deal.  In some ways it is harder to get people to actually go to a theater now



Completely agree.

This is why inflation should not matter as much and dollars still are comparable.....the multitude of options at home and the technology for home theaters is so much greater than it was before. Not to mention the way shorter window from Theatrical to streaming/Blu Ray release.


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> Bummer it is plastic though - just not sure how much I would use it
> 
> I did pick up a nice pint glass (actual glass) from Polite Pig our last trip!




I don't mind the plastic. It will be a display only item and my cats are jerks who love to knock things over


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Larger view of Frozen II image along with blub about plot of the movie (though seems like from a larger image that includes other new movies in 2017 so not sure how much to take from this)

https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/second-image-from-frozen-2-appears-online-along-with-plot-description/

the translated text reveals that the story will have Elsa, Anna, Olaf and Kristoff “going far in the forest to know the truth about some ancient mystery of their kingdom.”


----------



## rteetz

*News*

ESPN’s College Football Playoff National Championship Megacast to Include New Presentations


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Helps with Expansion of Sandy Hook Promise’s ‘Start with Hello’ Program to Reach More Elementary Students


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> ESPN’s College Football Playoff National Championship Megacast to Include New Presentations



prefer the old Coaches Room and we need less of the MNF crew, not more


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> prefer the old Coaches Room and we need less of the MNF crew, not more


I am glad they finally got rid of the Booger mobile...


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Larger view of Frozen II image along with blub about plot of the movie (though seems like from a larger image that includes other new movies in 2017 so not sure how much to take from this)
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/second-image-from-frozen-2-appears-online-along-with-plot-description/
> 
> the translated text reveals that the story will have Elsa, Anna, Olaf and Kristoff “going far in the forest to know the truth about some ancient mystery of their kingdom.”



Can’t wait to read all the new theories about how this ties Frozen to Tarzan even more.

“See they were forest dwellers all along!”


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Iowamomof4 said:


> I know this is only anecdotal at best, but I think my ds17 is looking forward to Captain Marvel with at least as much anticipation as Endgame. Every time he hears something about it he just gets all giddy and talks about how much he can't wait. It's a combination of him having read some of the Captain Marvel comics and the end credits scene from Infinity War. I could imagine him watching it at least twice in theaters if it's good. He doesn't usually see movies more than once other than Star Wars (since I'll pay for the whole family to see those a couple times at least).





TheMaxRebo said:


> you very well might be right - maybe it is just anecdotal but I just hear a lot more buzz about Captain Marvel than I did a bout Ant Man.  And maybe I am overplaying the female lead aspect but, for example, my wife had no interest in Ant Man, really no interest even in the Avengers - but she is excited for Captain Marvel
> 
> Just think there is an additional audience for it vs other movies
> 
> But I do fully agree they can't all be mega hits - some of these are going to underperform



Oh I have no doubt there are people very excited for it, like I said, I'll see it opening weekend myself.

I just have a feeling it won't do so well. We've already had our first breakthrough female lead superhero movie, and Wonder Woman is much more well known and iconic than Captain Marvel. So it's not like it'll be a first.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Concept Art For Country Bear Jamboree Dark Ride Released


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> I don’t think they are sharing any facilities. One could walk between the two resorts but each will have their own amenities.



Yeah, I would guess that RR will have a Fitness Center. I'd be surprised if the CBR guests were allowed to use it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Pho said:


> Can’t wait to read all the new theories about how this ties Frozen to Tarzan even more.
> 
> “See they were forest dwellers all along!”



but wasn't Tarzan in the jungle 

i actually like all the theories, though don't necessarily want them to become concrete and a big plot point or anything


----------



## saskdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> though on the flip side, home theaters have become so much better that it is easier to wait until a movie comes out on streaming or whatever vs the past where seeing something on a "big screen" was a big deal.  In some ways it is harder to get people to actually go to a theater now



This is very true. As of last July we now have a very nice home theatre set-up. It's only the top must see now blockbusters that get us out to the theatre. Everything else waits for the 4K Bluray to come out. In a lot of cases the movie experience is better at home for us.

An example of this would be something like Mary Poppins Returns. That will wait for home viewing, it's not something we would go to the theatre for.


----------



## saskdw

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Oh I have no doubt there are people very excited for it, like I said, I'll see it opening weekend myself.
> 
> I just have a feeling it won't do so well. We've already had our first breakthrough female lead superhero movie, and Wonder Woman is much more well known and iconic than Captain Marvel. So it's not like it'll be a first.



I think Captain Marvel will put up close to Black Panther type numbers. It will be way more than Ant-Man.


----------



## BLLB

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> New artist rendering of Riviera Resort
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ew-artist-rendering-of-disney-riviera-resort/
> 
> I definitely am liking the look of this a bit more (though not sure how well it fits with being next to/connect to Caribbean Beach



I reminds me of the International Gateway (which I Love!!!).


----------



## rteetz

I think it’s time to tone down the marvel discussion a bit


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BLLB said:


> I reminds me of the International Gateway (which I Love!!!).



hadn't thought of it before - but see what you are saying ... especially the roofline on the portico looks a lot like the skyliner station at the IG


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> I think it’s time to tone down the marvel discussion a bit



I missed a couple days I just got here.


----------



## chicagoshannon

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Concept Art For Country Bear Jamboree Dark Ride Released


This would have been awesome.  Too bad they didn't build it.


----------



## Sweettears

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> New artist rendering of Riviera Resort
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ew-artist-rendering-of-disney-riviera-resort/
> 
> I definitely am liking the look of this a bit more (though not sure how well it fits with being next to/connect to Caribbean Beach


I’m certainly no architect (unlike Art Vandalay) but it has a subtle Spanish look especially the top of the main building. Regardless I think it has a nice look.


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Concept Art For Country Bear Jamboree Dark Ride Released


Got me all excited. I thought this was a future project.


----------



## NJlauren

Sweettears said:


> Got me all excited. I thought this was a future project.



Same


----------



## buteraa

Sweettears said:


> Got me all excited. I thought this was a future project.


Which park?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

buteraa said:


> Which park?



It was a potential for Disneyland where Winnie the Pooh is now


----------



## Sweettears

TheMaxRebo said:


> It was a potential for Disneyland where Winnie the Pooh is now


Obviously apparent after reading the article. But my opinion is that Disney needs more of this type of thinking. Rather than trying to develop new IPs how about reimagining some of the old. As a good example would the crowds get in an uproar if they closed (or repurposed) the Jamboree if they added the dark ride?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Sweettears said:


> Obviously apparent after reading the article. But my opinion is that Disney needs more of this type of thinking. Rather than trying to develop new IPs how about reimagining some of the old. As a good example would the crowds get in an uproar if they closed (or repurposed) the Jamboree if they added the dark ride?



As long as the new thing is better - replacements haven’t had a great track record (see Imagination, Journey into)


----------



## Sweettears

TheMaxRebo said:


> As long as the new thing is better - replacements haven’t had a great track record (see Imagination, Journey into)


I’m totally on board with that Imagination was a revamp in my context although misguided. I’m thinking more of a new attraction reimagined apart from the original.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Pandora: The World of Avatar music/soundtracks have been added to Apple Music.


----------



## Lsdolphin

So I just received an email from TP updating crowd levels for the week of 3/6-3/12 the levels show dramatic increases from levels of 5 and 6 jumping to 9-10!  Anyone know why this might be???? I'm considering canceling our trip as it sounds like holiday level crowds.


----------



## Clockwork

Lsdolphin said:


> So I just received an email from TP updating crowd levels for the week of 3/6-3/12 the levels show dramatic increases from levels of 5 and 6 jumping to 9-10!  Anyone know why this might be???? I'm considering canceling our trip as it sounds like holiday level crowds.


It’s Mardi Gras week and the beginning of spring break.


----------



## OKW Lover

Lsdolphin said:


> So I just received an email from TP updating crowd levels for the week of 3/6-3/12 the levels show dramatic increases from levels of 5 and 6 jumping to 9-10!  Anyone know why this might be???? I'm considering canceling our trip as it sounds like holiday level crowds.


Just to be clear, do you mean the same week forecast has gone up from the previous forecast?  Or up from the week before?


Clockwork said:


> It’s Mardi Gras week and the beginning of spring break.


Well known dates.  Makes you wonder why they weren't already factored in.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Concept Art For Country Bear Jamboree Dark Ride Released



If there's anything the world needs more of, it's the country bears.

Unless it's another country bears movie, definitely don't need that.

I think part of the reason I'm so excited for runaway rail is because it's a dark ride. I'm always up for more dark rides.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Clockwork said:


> It’s Mardi Gras week and the beginning of spring break.


Are you sure it's Mardi Gras week?  I thought that was end of Feb this year because Easter is so late.


----------



## SaintsManiac

chicagoshannon said:


> Are you sure it's Mardi Gras week?  I thought that was end of Feb this year because Easter is so late.




Mardi Gras is March 5th this year.


----------



## bookbabe626

Lsdolphin said:


> So I just received an email from TP updating crowd levels for the week of 3/6-3/12 the levels show dramatic increases from levels of 5 and 6 jumping to 9-10!  Anyone know why this might be???? I'm considering canceling our trip as it sounds like holiday level crowds.



I got a Touring Plans email re: my next few trips (Presidents Day weekend, Easter weekend and the weekend before Memorial Day) which have all increased in crowd levels.  I got a second email dropping crowd levels on my September trip.  I think they made changes across the board, not just for that Mardi Gras week.


----------



## scrappinginontario

This may sound like a silly question but are crowd levels of 9 and 10 during the year similar to Christmas crowds?  I'm helping friends plan a trip which coincides with new levels of 9-10 in March on Touring Plans.  I saw pictures of the crowds last week and if they're like that I would discourage them from going as I just cannot see crowds like those being enjoyable!


----------



## Capang

bookbabe626 said:


> I got a Touring Plans email re: my next few trips (Presidents Day weekend, Easter weekend and the weekend before Memorial Day) which have all increased in crowd levels.  I got a second email dropping crowd levels on my September trip.  I think they made changes across the board, not just for that Mardi Gras week.


I'd agree with this. I got an alert this morning for my spring trip in late March dropping the levels. I think it was just a release of adjustments in general.


----------



## Nikki1013

bookbabe626 said:


> I got a Touring Plans email re: my next few trips (Presidents Day weekend, Easter weekend and the weekend before Memorial Day) which have all increased in crowd levels.  I got a second email dropping crowd levels on my September trip.  I think they made changes across the board, not just for that Mardi Gras week.



I had one this morning for January 28-February 2, and some are quite substantial. Anyone know what’s going on?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New V.I.Passholder perks for January!

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...rks-in-january/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q2wo0103190006A


----------



## dolewhipdreams

Re: TP, they probably updated their algorithm with more data. Usually they'll post a blog article about any major update so you can stay tuned to their blog page to see if that is forthcoming. Last year they did monthly updates but I haven't seen once since Oct so they've probably been working on a major update and this is it.

It's weird though because I also got an email and it's for next weekend, which is the marathon. Previously they had MK at a 5 and they just updated it to a 9. Duh it's going to be a 9 on marathon Saturday!


----------



## rteetz

dolewhipdreams said:


> Re: TP, they probably updated their algorithm with more data. Usually they'll post a blog article about any major update so you can stay tuned to their blog page to see if that is forthcoming. Last year they did monthly updates but I haven't seen once since Oct so they've probably been working on a major update and this is it.
> 
> It's weird though because I also got an email and it's for next weekend, which is the marathon. Previously they had MK at a 5 and they just updated it to a 9. Duh it's going to be a 9 on marathon Saturday!


Yep I believe I saw Len tweet that they had a big update coming. 

1/9 AK went from a 1 to a 9! That’s a bit extreme.


----------



## rteetz

Len says a blog post explaining the jump will be out soon. 

https://twitter.com/lentesta/status/1081163906939346945?s=21


----------



## TheMaxRebo

scrappinginontario said:


> This may sound like a silly question but are crowd levels of 9 and 10 during the year similar to Christmas crowds?  I'm helping friends plan a trip which coincides with new levels of 9-10 in March on Touring Plans.  I saw pictures of the crowds last week and if they're like that I would discourage them from going as I just cannot see crowds like those being enjoyable!



I think the really crazy days, like NYE where they have phased closures are exceptions and on that scale would be like a 12 or something.  So 9 or 10 is probably going to be maybe like what yesterday was, so with some really long waits and lots of crowds, but not like scary crowded


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Yep I believe I saw Len tweet that they had a big update coming.
> 
> 1/9 AK went from a 1 to a 9! That’s a bit extreme.



yeah, that is a bit nuts - seems like either something was wrong before or now, not just a different view of things

I know there was the take last year that in the "slow" periods Disney was understaffing which was artificially increasing wait times, so if now they are factoring that in I can see that increasing things some but a 1 to a 9?

Also, seems like then are there going to be any days that are less than a 5 or a 6?  Almost like they need to adjust the scale


----------



## JaxDad

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think the really crazy days, like NYE where they have phased closures are exceptions and on that scale would be like a 12 or something.  So 9 or 10 is probably going to be maybe like what yesterday was, so with some really long waits and lots of crowds, but not like scary crowded


----------



## sachilles

For as much as we love E-tickets, I feel the MK could use another dark ride similar to that old country bears concept.
One thing I find cool about Disneyland is you have that row of a few dark rides. It's not quite the same in Florida. You do have a couple of them especially if you include the little mermaid. Peter pan is well loved and a good example, but always over crowded. I'd love to see one more classic style dark ride in the back corner of the magic kingdom.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, that is a bit nuts - seems like either something was wrong before or now, not just a different view of things
> 
> I know there was the take last year that in the "slow" periods Disney was understaffing which was artificially increasing wait times, so if now they are factoring that in I can see that increasing things some but a 1 to a 9?
> 
> Also, seems like then are there going to be any days that are less than a 5 or a 6?  Almost like they need to adjust the scale


I believe that is part of the jump. They are taking into account the understaffing. However yes a 1 to a 9 is huge.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JaxDad said:


> View attachment 373309



so why don't they just make a 10 level be for a higher crowd?

..... but our crowd calendars go to 11!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

sachilles said:


> For as much as we love E-tickets, I feel the MK could use another dark ride similar to that old country bears concept.
> One thing I find cool about Disneyland is you have that row of a few dark rides. It's not quite the same in Florida. You do have a couple of them especially if you include the little mermaid. Peter pan is well loved and a good example, but always over crowded. I'd love to see one more classic style dark ride in the back corner of the magic kingdom.



yeah, they used to have more dark rides in MK but took a few out over the years (like Snow White for the Princess M&G) - guess they replaced one with Pooh, so that is another, but definitely not the same as DLR

I think that is one reason I am excited about the idea of a "C-ticket" ride at the UK pavilion ... likely not a dark ride but at least it is just a smaller ride - not everything needs to be an E-Ticket.  Also, I like seeing outdoor rides as it adds kenetic energy and life to the area


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I believe that is part of the jump. They are taking into account the understaffing. However yes a 1 to a 9 is huge.



and just feels like if they are now increasing those previously low level times to reflect that, well, how many days are now going to be below a 5?  And then you are going to see that not all 8s are created equal, etc.

Definitely interested to read what they publish about the change and their thought process, etc.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> and just feels like if they are now increasing those previously low level times to reflect that, well, how many days are now going to be below a 5?  And then you are going to see that not all 8s are created equal, etc.
> 
> Definitely interested to read what they publish about the change and their thought process, etc.


There are still a few days/parks during my stay that are a 5s or a couple lower than that but yes it seems most of the jumps put them at 5+.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

scrappinginontario said:


> This may sound like a silly question but are crowd levels of 9 and 10 during the year similar to Christmas crowds?  I'm helping friends plan a trip which coincides with new levels of 9-10 in March on Touring Plans.  I saw pictures of the crowds last week and if they're like that I would discourage them from going as I just cannot see crowds like those being enjoyable!



I would say a Christmas 10 is better than a random day 10.

At Christmas the parks are firing on all cylinders, most likely no attraction rehabs (unless it's one that is taking a year or more). The parks are staffed fully, all lines are open.

The parks even open very early and are usually somewhat empty at opening.

However, a regular day ten might have shorter hours, less staff, less lines open.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“The Little Mermaid” Signature Collection to Include 4K Release


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New V.I.Passholder perks for January!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...rks-in-january/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q2wo0103190006A



Just since it we buried in here a little bit just thought I would highlight since I know a lot of people are in to collecting them that part of this is new AP Magnet to be released in time for Festival of the Arts

(so if you haven't gotten your Goofy with snowflakes one yet, I'd try to get it soon!)


----------



## mikepizzo

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just since it we buried in here a little bit just thought I would highlight since I know a lot of people are in to collecting them that part of this is new AP Magnet to be released in time for Festival of the Arts
> 
> (so if you haven't gotten your Goofy with snowflakes one yet, I'd try to get it soon!)



I understand that they are supposed to be limited time and all of that, but I wish there was a way AP's can get a magnet without actually having to go to the parks.  It would be really cool if they sent out these special AP magnets to out of state AP holders upon request.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikepizzo said:


> I understand that they are supposed to be limited time and all of that, but I wish there was a way AP's can get a magnet without actually having to go to the parks.  It would be really cool if they sent out these special AP magnets to out of state AP holders upon request.



I agree - I was lucky this time that I got the regular AP  Donald one and the F&W Mickey one in my trip the past August and then someone who was in WDW gave them my AP number and got me a Goofy snow flake one and mailed to to me .... but would be nice if there was a way to get them - even if we had to pay S&H


----------



## Firebird060

I miss the 2am Magic Kingdom days that happened more frequently in the spring


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disneyland’s Sleeping Beauty Castle refurbishment scheduled
> 
> https://wdwnt.news/19010307



How is this going to work with the new nighttime Mickey show? Maybe this won't require it to be behind scrim since I assume it's projection heavy.

Hopefully "Spring" means early spring. Never plan a Disney vacation around a wedding. We are trapped with our dates but I'm really wishing we did something else instead. No Paint the Night, apparently the worst crowd week of the year, and now this. And still no word on World of Color, though SURELY that will be open again by April.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

wareagle57 said:


> How is this going to work with the new nighttime Mickey show? Maybe this won't require it to be behind scrim since I assume it's projection heavy.
> 
> Hopefully "Spring" means early spring. Never plan a Disney vacation around a wedding. We are trapped with our dates but I'm really wishing we did something else instead. No Paint the Night, apparently the worst crowd week of the year, and now this. And still no word on World of Color, though SURELY that will be open again by April.


Fireworks are only scheduled to be in the Mickey Show on weekends. It will be interesting to see what happens because of this refurbishment.

I also think the main part of the show is to take place on Main Street due to concept art.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEW DETAILS*

A new story from Barron's reveals more details for Galaxy's Edge:

summary from WDWNT:
https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/new-star-...y-blue-milk-and-likely-stand-at-ogas-cantina/

Full story in Barrons (need subscription to read):
https://www.barrons.com/articles/he...neylands-new-star-wars-attraction-51546513200

Some highlights:

*Oga’s Cantina from the inside:*

The first public restaurant in Disneyland to serve alcohol, Oga’s is relatively small for aesthetic reasons, and is likely to be popular. To maximize capacity and keep visits from becoming all-afternoon affairs, most guests will stand. There will be a handful of booths with seating around the outer edge of the restaurant; no decision has been made yet on whether or how these can be reserved. An intricate tangle of tubes and vessels behind the bar might make some drinks appear to flow from the ceiling. We heard a mention of a Fuzzy Tauntaun, named for the furry snow lizards ridden in _Empire Strikes Back_, although it’s unclear if that’s a hypothetical drink or a planned one, and the menu is still being decided.


*Blue Milk on Batuu: *

Visitors will be able to order blue milk at Galaxy’s Edge, recalling the secretion of a bantha—a large, hairy animal with spiral horns—drank by Luke Skywalker in the first film (which, due to the later addition of prequels, is now known as _Episode IV: A New Hope_). This will be a nondairy drink. It’s unclear whether it will be sold in Oga’s or in the outdoor marketplace, or both. It’s possible it will be sold by or near a bantha farmer, suggesting the marketplace.

*“Merchant Row”:*

Shops will be supplied from a common stockroom, and restaurants from a common kitchen, to increase efficiency. One shop will feature droids that visitors can customize through an interactive experience. A droid that is made to be, say, afraid of stormtroopers might signal its fear when one comes close. Droids owned by members of the same group might recognize each other when they meet. Prices have not been set. The shop might also sell a full-size R2-D2 for well-heeled fans, perhaps costing thousands.

There will be another shop presided over by Dok-Ondar, a collector who is briefly mentioned in _Solo._ This character, likely animatronic, will be set apart in a booth from the rest of the staff, not unlike the dispatcher Louie De Palma in the old ABC sitcom _Taxi._ Cast members might interact with Dok-Ondar, asking him what he’s willing to let certain items go for. Elsewhere, there will be an outdoor market resembling a bazaar. A pod-racing engine, perhaps at the market, will be used to roast meat.

For Galaxy’s Edge, imagineers have worked with filmmakers, chefs, and merchandise executives to take adherence to storytelling to new levels for a Disney park attraction. One possibility is that _Star Wars_ merchandise in shops will come in unique packaging that downplays the logos. Another is that merchandise based on familiar characters will take on new looks. The imagineers visited the archives at Lucasfilm for early concept art. As a hypothetical example, an artisan figure of a familiar character might look slightly off, with the back story being that residents of Batuu have never seen that character, so they don’t know exactly what the figure should look like.


----------



## amalone1013

TheMaxRebo said:


> I agree - I was lucky this time that I got the regular AP  Donald one and the F&W Mickey one in my trip the past August and then someone who was in WDW gave them my AP number and got me a Goofy snow flake one and mailed to to me .... but would be nice if there was a way to get them - even if we had to pay S&H


Agreed! I'm a sucker. We didn't get a regular Donald one when we got our APs back in September  

Now I'm wondering where were we supposed to be able to get the Goofy ones? I might ask when we're there next weekend. Last December we did a random weekend trip but it was busy and late and it seemed like the Mickey with lights one last year would be gone, so I didn't even ask. But then we went in January and happened to buy a shirt at DHS, and they were like oh did you get your Christmas magnet? No? Here's 4!


----------



## SaintsManiac

mikepizzo said:


> I understand that they are supposed to be limited time and all of that, but I wish there was a way AP's can get a magnet without actually having to go to the parks.  It would be really cool if they sent out these special AP magnets to out of state AP holders upon request.




Agree! I have a friend who picks them up from me from time to time, but I wish they would send them out!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amalone1013 said:


> Agreed! I'm a sucker. We didn't get a regular Donald one when we got our APs back in September
> 
> Now I'm wondering where were we supposed to be able to get the Goofy ones? I might ask when we're there next weekend. Last December we did a random weekend trip but it was busy and late and it seemed like the Mickey with lights one last year would be gone, so I didn't even ask. But then we went in January and happened to buy a shirt at DHS, and they were like oh did you get your Christmas magnet? No? Here's 4!



I believe Mouse Geer is the best place to get them - at least that is where we have gotten them in the past


----------



## Capang

Per the croslwds discussion I've been talking to people that have been here since Christmas. They said apart from Christmas day and more so New Years eve, the crowds have not let up. 

In breaking crowd news, Muppets theater is PACKED. I've never seen the theater this full. The wait times on the app are *surprise* wrong. They are going up faster than the app can track.


----------



## Mal6586

Capang said:


> Per the croslwds discussion I've been talking to people that have been here since Christmas. They said apart from Christmas day and more so New Years eve, the crowds have not let up.
> 
> In breaking crowd news, Muppets theater is PACKED. I've never seen the theater this full. The wait times on the app are *surprise* wrong. They are going up faster than the app can track.


I know that here, schools don't start back until next Tuesday the 8th, which is later than I ever remember being out for Christmas as a kid, so that extended holiday may have pushed some to either extend their vacations longer or to choose this week instead of Christmas week.


----------



## Capang

Mal6586 said:


> I know that here, schools don't start back until next Tuesday the 8th, which is later than I ever remember being out for Christmas as a kid, so that extended holiday may have pushed some to either extend their vacations longer or to choose this week instead of Christmas week.


Which is exactly why we are here now


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mal6586 said:


> I know that here, schools don't start back until next Tuesday the 8th, which is later than I ever remember being out for Christmas as a kid, so that extended holiday may have pushed some to either extend their vacations longer or to choose this week instead of Christmas week.



Wow, that seems late - my kids were back the 2nd ... but yeah, makes sense that if you could, say, Christmas at home and then head to WDW would make sense (and maybe people thought it would be “less” crowded than around Christmas - but seems to be even more this week)


----------



## rteetz

wareagle57 said:


> How is this going to work with the new nighttime Mickey show? Maybe this won't require it to be behind scrim since I assume it's projection heavy.
> 
> Hopefully "Spring" means early spring. Never plan a Disney vacation around a wedding. We are trapped with our dates but I'm really wishing we did something else instead. No Paint the Night, apparently the worst crowd week of the year, and now this. And still no word on World of Color, though SURELY that will be open again by April.


Yeah I would assume they won’t have a giant scrim in front of the castle if they are still doing projections.


----------



## rteetz

Touring plans blog update on crowd level changes

https://blog.touringplans.com/2019/01/04/disney-world-crowd-calendar-update-for-january-2019/


----------



## ejgonz2

dolewhipdreams said:


> Re: TP, they probably updated their algorithm with more data. Usually they'll post a blog article about any major update so you can stay tuned to their blog page to see if that is forthcoming. Last year they did monthly updates but I haven't seen once since Oct so they've probably been working on a major update and this is it.
> 
> It's weird though because I also got an email and it's for next weekend, which is the marathon. Previously they had MK at a 5 and they just updated it to a 9. Duh it's going to be a 9 on marathon Saturday!



Per their message board, Len wrote they’ll be posting a blog post to explain.


----------



## rteetz

ejgonz2 said:


> Per their message board, Len wrote they’ll be posting a blog post to explain.


Posted above. 

I think they found their model was way too low and they are now overshooting. A jump from a 1 to a 9 is huge. I definitely think a 1 was too low so I am expecting more along the lines of a 6-7 type crowds for AK on Jan. 9th than 9.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Major upgrades coming to AMC at Disney Springs

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/01/major-upgrades-coming-soon-to-amcs-dine.html


----------



## Firebird060

At the end of the Day i think right now with the Economy being what it is, and the number of new things Disney is trying to roll out, the Crowd Calender maybe a bit harder to be accurate. For example I went to Disney the first week of March last year and the crowds were no where near the level TP was predicting, and this was pre ToyStory,  when I went back in June, the crowds were low for that time.  I Went in October and Crowds for TSL i though would be worse then they were but honestly a 45 minute weight for Slinky wasnt bad,  All in all crowds will be what they will be,   I think if you want a better Idea of what the crowds will be like,   check the ADRs before your fastpass day,  if you are seeing good Availabilty for alot of the harder to get Resos, then crowds have a better chance of being low.  If you are seeing less or limited Avail for things that are normally easy to get seats for,  think the opposite.     I suggest again doing this right before your fast pass window.   Again that is just my way of gauging things.  TP goes more into depth but they also relies more on rider counts and Historical Data  which can cause issues when things are happening outside of historic norms. 

At the end of the day crowd levels are just a guessing game be it a educated on or not


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Firebird060 said:


> At the end of the Day i think right now with the Economy being what it is, and the number of new things Disney is trying to roll out, the Crowd Calender maybe a bit harder to be accurate. For example I went to Disney the first week of March last year and the crowds were no where near the level TP was predicting, and this was pre ToyStory,  when I went back in June, the crowds were low for that time.  I Went in October and Crowds for TSL i though would be worse then they were but honestly a 45 minute weight for Slinky wasnt bad,  All in all crowds will be what they will be,   I think if you want a better Idea of what the crowds will be like,   check the ADRs before your fastpass day,  if you are seeing good Availabilty for alot of the harder to get Resos, then crowds have a better chance of being low.  If you are seeing less or limited Avail for things that are normally easy to get seats for,  think the opposite.     I suggest again doing this right before your fast pass window.   Again that is just my way of gauging things.  TP goes more into depth but they also relies more on rider counts and Historical Data  which can cause issues when things are happening outside of historic norms.
> 
> At the end of the day crowd levels are just a guessing game be it a educated on or not



Also just seems like summer is lower with the heat and more people willing to take their kids out of school - or just the variety of school calendars creating more opportunities. Also I think going without kids is becoming more common so again, school calendars playing less of a roll

But then the fall festivals and holidays are really attracting people so even this Fall seemed more crowded after a slower summer (we went in August and obviously had to deal with the heat but crowds were not bad at all)


----------



## jade1

The trouble this week IMO is the short hours. We visit a lot so no bigs for us, but feel bad for others.

Ex did tiffans last night, walked to FoP at 845 just to try, forget it. Closed at 9 but wait was 190 and line was out to the waterfall area.  Now they could have roped off internal areas, but it still looked crazy 

Should be 11 or midnight this whole week IMO. All parks.


----------



## Firebird060

I would love if Disney did a Disney After Dark Event that ran till 2 or 4 am that was 18+ only,  I would pay a premium


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Those galaxies edge details sound amazing.

I'm still scared the experience will never be what it was ideally meant to be, because of crowds.

It honestly sounds like the whole experience, the extra items, are tailored to small crowds.

Which might actually make sense, thinking of the small SW hotel. It hasn't been confirmed that they get exclusive access to the park, but I'm sure they will.

So basically it will be... Go to the park with the masses and only get a touch of the experience you could. Or pay the big bucks for the hotel stay and experience it fully.

Sigh. Not being rich sucks.


----------



## Firebird060

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Those galaxies edge details sound amazing.
> 
> I'm still scared the experience will never be what it was ideally meant to be, because of crowds.
> 
> It honestly sounds like the whole experience, the extra items, are tailored to small crowds.
> 
> Which might actually make sense, thinking of the small SW hotel. It hasn't been confirmed that they get exclusive access to the park, but I'm sure they will.
> 
> So basically it will be... Go to the park with the masses and only get a touch of the experience you could. Or pay the big bucks for the hotel stay and experience it fully.
> 
> Sigh. Not being rich sucks.




I have been thinking about how they are going to do the exclusive access to that part of the Park,  I really think its just going to be more like a hotel specific emh. In thinking that I also do not think the EMH will be super Long, more like a hour before the Park opens maybe 2.  Since they will be "transported"  directly to the land It prob wont have much of a impact on the rest of the guests.

Also a fun idea for that Area would be the ability to "Use the Force"  to change areas around the land much like you can do in Adventure Land with the Pirate Treasure Hunts in MK


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Firebird060 said:


> I have been thinking about how they are going to do the exclusive access to that part of the Park,  I really think its just going to be more like a hotel specific emh. In thinking that I also do not think the EMH will be super Long, more like a hour before the Park opens maybe 2.  Since they will be "transported"  directly to the land It prob wont have much of a impact on the rest of the guests.
> 
> Also a fun idea for that Area would be the ability to "Use the Force"  to change areas around the land much like you can do in Adventure Land with the Pirate Treasure Hunts in MK



I wonder if regular EMHs will include access to Galaxy's Edge or if only the Hotel and or paid EMHs will have access.  Will be really interesting as they will have to balance promoting people being willing to pay for hard ticket events without angering people sooooo much about how they can't really enjoy the land with the crowds

I seem to recall some talk of being able to use the Force in the land (though haven't seen as much of late).  The way it was worded sounded a bit like how you can use the wants in the Wizarding World


----------



## Lesley Wake

New SoCal Disneyland ticket offer: https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...a-limited-time/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q2wo0103190007A

3-day, 1-park per day ticket for $179
3-day Park Hopper ticket for $234

Can be used on 3 consecutive days or any day up until May 23 (minus April 14-22)

Interesting how this price actually DECREASED from last years offer (3-day for $199) though last year there was a 2-day option too.


----------



## NJlauren

TheMaxRebo said:


> Also just seems like summer is lower with the heat and more people willing to take their kids out of school - or just the variety of school calendars creating more opportunities. Also I think going without kids is becoming more common so again, school calendars playing less of a roll
> 
> But then the fall festivals and holidays are really attracting people so even this Fall seemed more crowded after a slower summer (we went in August and obviously had to deal with the heat but crowds were not bad at all)


Sorry Unrelated.....did I miss you August trip report??


----------



## TheMaxRebo

NJlauren said:


> Sorry Unrelated.....did I miss you August trip report??



I wound up not doing one - or at least not yet.  Just too much going on.  At one point I was thinking of doing a mini-report or just like a family movie and sharing that.

Would there be interest in seeing something?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Star Wars book about Hondu on Batuu

https://www.starwars.com/news/hondo...es-price-excerpt-exclusive?cmp=smc|2063845027


----------



## NJlauren

TheMaxRebo said:


> I wound up not doing one - or at least not yet.  Just too much going on.  At one point I was thinking of doing a mini-report or just like a family movie and sharing that.
> 
> Would there be interest in seeing something?



Sure!  I love your trip reports they are always helpful in planning my trips and we are doing our first August trip this year.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Firebird060 said:


> I have been thinking about how they are going to do the exclusive access to that part of the Park,  I really think its just going to be more like a hotel specific emh. In thinking that I also do not think the EMH will be super Long, more like a hour before the Park opens maybe 2.  Since they will be "transported"  directly to the land It prob wont have much of a impact on the rest of the guests.
> 
> Also a fun idea for that Area would be the ability to "Use the Force"  to change areas around the land much like you can do in Adventure Land with the Pirate Treasure Hunts in MK



No I don't think the hotel hours will be longer than maybe an hour in the morning and one at night, I just think the value will come in being able to experience the land in the full way it was intended .Which I still don't think is possible if you go with regular crowds during the day


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Star Wars book about Hondu on Batuu
> 
> https://www.starwars.com/news/hondo...es-price-excerpt-exclusive?cmp=smc|2063845027



"She moved through the crowded streets." - well, they got that part right


This is a pretty neat summary of the travels of the Falcon:


----------



## Firebird060

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> No I don't think the hotel hours will be longer than maybe an hour in the morning and one at night, I just think the value will come in being able to experience the land in the full way it was intended .Which I still don't think is possible if you go with regular crowds during the day




Your prob right but as far as Disney is concerned, the more people who come to experience the better for profit.   Honestly the Star Wars IP really could be its own Park and not just a land if Disney really wanted to invest that far into it.


----------



## shoreward

New V.I.Passholder perks for January 2019



> *V.I.PASSHOLDER Perks for the New Year*
> We’re celebrating 2019 with new offerings and events—just for our Annual Passholders! Mark your calendar for the Potion Purple Premiere Pop-Up Event along with January Passholder perks.
> 
> *Potion Purple Premiere Pop-Up Event*
> Start 2019 with the year’s first Passholder pop-up event at Magic Kingdom park on Thursday, January 10 from 5:00 PM to 7:00 PM.
> 
> Be among the first to purchase the new potion purple merchandise, including awesome adult and youth spirit jerseys, a “Vacation Mode” water bottle, a perfectly sized Loungefly mini backpack, a handy Loungefly wallet and a new women’s Mickey fashion tee.
> 
> Share our colorful passion by sipping and savoring the newest purple food and beverage offerings for purchase. Plus, discover more surprises—purple is popping up everywhere!
> 
> *Important Details*
> Registration not required to attend this event. Valid annual pass card and photo ID required at check-in. Activities and offerings are subject to change without notice. Merchandise available while supplies last. The 20% Passholder merchandise discount is applicable for merchandise purchases during this event.
> 
> *Special Food and Beverage Savings*
> Enjoy more Passholder perks! Save 20% on dinner at these Walt Disney World restaurants—with some also offering the discount on lunch—for a limited time from January 6 to 31, 2019.
> 
> Biergarten Restaurant at Epcot
> Coral Reef Restaurant at Epcot
> The Hollywood Brown Derby at Disney’s Hollywood Studios
> Hollywood & Vine at Disney’s Hollywood Studios
> Jungle Navigation Co. LTD Skipper Canteen at Magic Kingdom Park
> Tiffins Restaurant at Disney’s Animal Kingdom Park
> Tony’s Town Square Restaurant at Magic Kingdom Park
> Ale & Compass Restaurant at Disney’s Yacht Club Resort
> Boatwright’s Dining Hall at Disney’s Port Orleans Resort – Riverside (discount on dinner only)
> Cítricos at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa (discount on dinner only)
> Disney’s Spirit of Aloha Dinner Show at Disney’s Polynesian Village Resort
> Flying Fish at Disney’s BoardWalk Resort (discount on dinner only)
> Hoop-Dee-Doo Musical Revue at Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort (8:30 PM show only)
> Jiko – The Cooking Place at Disney’s Animal Kingdom Lodge (discount on dinner only)
> Sebastian’s Bistro at Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort (discount on dinner only)
> The Wave… of American Flavors at Disney’s Contemporary Resort
> Whispering Canyon Café at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge Resort
> Valid for the Passholder and up to three (3) Guests. Not valid for breakfast and special events, and may not be combined with any other discount or offer. Discount applies to the regular price of food and nonalcoholic beverages (excluding applicable tax and gratuity) during available lunch and dinner meal periods.
> 
> *Passholder Specials at Epcot International Festival of the Arts*
> With one little spark of inspiration, we’ll debut an exclusive Passholder magnet just in time for the Epcot International Festival of the Arts, along with special offerings to enhance your experience.


----------



## Hoodie

rteetz said:


> Posted above.
> 
> I think they found their model was way too low and they are now overshooting. A jump from a 1 to a 9 is huge. I definitely think a 1 was too low so I am expecting more along the lines of a 6-7 type crowds for AK on Jan. 9th than 9.


I've tried to use touring plans a couple of times and have found them SO far off, that I won't use them again.  A couple of years ago they had a day in January at a 5.  While we were in the park they upgraded to a 9.  That's a HUGE miss. IASW had a 75 minute wait.  That's not a 5.


----------



## rteetz

Hoodie said:


> I've tried to use touring plans a couple of times and have found them SO far off, that I won't use them again.  A couple of years ago they had a day in January at a 5.  While we were in the park they upgraded to a 9.  That's a HUGE miss. IASW had a 75 minute wait.  That's not a 5.


I don't use them so much for crowd calendars. Crowd calendars are so hard to predict. I use TP for their rides app and room request options.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> "She moved through the crowded streets." - well, they got that part right
> 
> 
> This is a pretty neat summary of the travels of the Falcon:



That's interesting that they have the falcon on batuu after the newest trilogy, at I was told by an imagineer that the storyline took place before force awakens.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Ed Moriarty, Former Walt Disney World Vice President, Dead at 77


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Character Posters Released For “Dumbo”


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Epcot 1/4/19 (New Year’s Eve, Odyssey Remodel and More!)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> That's interesting that they have the falcon on batuu after the newest trilogy, at I was told by an imagineer that the storyline took place before force awakens.



yeah, I noticed that too - and it seems like the stories that are told by Hando took place before A New Hope ... per the chart, not really anything happened to the Falcon between Jedi and Force Awakens


----------



## mikepizzo

SaintsManiac said:


> Agree! I have a friend who picks them up from me from time to time, but I wish they would send them out!



Meaning your friend is also an AP and gives you their magnet?  How does your friend pick one up for you?


----------



## SaintsManiac

mikepizzo said:


> Meaning your friend is also an AP and gives you their magnet?  How does your friend pick one up for you?




Her family of 4 all have APs, so she'll send me an extra every now and then


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> I don't use them so much for crowd calendars. Crowd calendars are so hard to predict. I use TP for their rides app and room request options.


Same! I find those other services to be invaluable. I actually just got my renewal notice today and will be doing it later today. I could not imagine entering HS post SWGE without it. 

I also used TP for my first trip to Universal and it really helped me experience everything I wanted between both parks with a 1 day park-to-park ticket.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Kevin from Disney•Pixar’s “Up!” is Headed to Disney’s Animal Kingdom


----------



## sachilles

Wonder if Kevin is part of the re-scripting of the Up bird show.
I saw the show in the fall, wasn't great, but maybe not quite as bad as I had feared. It could use a tune up.


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> Wonder if Kevin is part of the re-scripting of the Up bird show.
> I saw the show in the fall, wasn't great, but maybe not quite as bad as I had feared. It could use a tune up.


Its already been changed once.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

rteetz said:


> I don't use them so much for crowd calendars. Crowd calendars are so hard to predict. I use TP for their rides app and room request options.


I personally think there's a point where you just graduate past crowd calendars.  When Josh @EasyWDW stopped doing them I stopped caring about them.  From what I understand, the data needed to do them effectively just isn't out there anymore PLUS with Disney using dynamic staffing it's almost impossible to know what they may do any number of days in advance AND FP+ usage is now at an all-time high with the majority of visitors booking in advance. 

Then there's the whole argument over what is a crowd level 1, what is a crowd level 10.  Oh now we need to add a 12...oh now we need to add a 15...

Also...When you're looking at crowd levels do you care about the literal crowd level or the wait times?  Those are two different things...when operating at full staffing capacity, there can be more people at WDW and lower wait times (which I know is what EasyWDW and Touring Plans have been discussing recently).  I think we truly care about wait times.

My favorite current chart if you really want to try to predict crowd levels is this one from this post: https://www.easywdw.com/easy/blog/walt-disney-world-crowds-continue-to-shift-away-from-the-summer/  It shows the average wait across 52 weeks of 2017 and the first 37 weeks of 2018.


----------



## sachilles

rteetz said:


> Its already been changed once.


oh jeez, hope I didn't see the "improved" one in october.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

SouthFayetteFan said:


> Also...When you're looking at crowd levels do you care about the literal crowd level or the wait times?  Those are two different things...when operating at full staffing capacity, there can be more people at WDW and lower wait times (which I know is what EasyWDW and Touring Plans have been discussing recently).  I think we truly care about wait times.


 Yeah I think this is important to note. For me it's both. I don't really take much stock in crowd calendars but when people ask the questions or make note of adjustments is hard to tell what is the bigger issue.

I don't want the parks to be so swamped that I don't feel like I have much breathing room and it becomes hard to navigate or hard to get decent enough spots for things like fireworks. On the other hand I don't want there to be tons and tons of breathing room but wait times way too high thus my enjoyment of actual rides decreases the more I'm waiting and the less I'm able to accomplish. But if hard pressed I'd say the wait times are more important to me.


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> oh jeez, hope I didn't see the "improved" one in october.


You might have. I don't remember when the changed version debuted.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Kevin from Disney•Pixar’s “Up!” is Headed to Disney’s Animal Kingdom



Wonder if that's as a meetable character. Or just for the stage show.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Wonder if that's as a meetable character. Or just for the stage show.


Sounds like it might be meetable.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Wonder if that's as a meetable character. Or just for the stage show.



be kinda fun it if it was sort of like the Rapter encounter at Universal


----------



## Roxyfire

SouthFayetteFan said:


> I personally think there's a point where you just graduate past crowd calendars. When Josh @EasyWDW stopped doing them I stopped caring about them. From what I understand, the data needed to do them effectively just isn't out there anymore PLUS with Disney using dynamic staffing it's almost impossible to know what they may do any number of days in advance AND FP+ usage is now at an all-time high with the majority of visitors booking in advance.
> 
> Then there's the whole argument over what is a crowd level 1, what is a crowd level 10. Oh now we need to add a 12...oh now we need to add a 15...
> Also...When you're looking at crowd levels do you care about the literal crowd level or the wait times? Those are two different things...when operating at full staffing capacity, there can be more people at WDW and lower wait times (which I know is what EasyWDW and Touring Plans have been discussing recently). I think we truly care about wait times.



Yes wholeheartedly agree, I don't take a lot of stock in crowd calendars anymore because of that factor is it pure crowd feel? Wait times? A combination of both? There can be a lot of people out and walking around but there's plenty of FPs available or wait times are moderate because all vehicles are running. Obviously as we've seen the opposite is happening as well. 

Also the seasons when I'm able to travel are more on the fully-staffed and potentially busy times anyway. So why get into the minutia of going on a day that's a 5 or 6 vs a 7 or 8? It's not that helpful to me to decide which parks to go on which days but it does mentally help set our expectations for the general time frame. I still like to use touring plans for their app and customized plans so I do pay it for that.


----------



## Firebird060

TheMaxRebo said:


> I wonder if regular EMHs will include access to Galaxy's Edge or if only the Hotel and or paid EMHs will have access.  Will be really interesting as they will have to balance promoting people being willing to pay for hard ticket events without angering people sooooo much about how they can't really enjoy the land with the crowds
> 
> I seem to recall some talk of being able to use the Force in the land (though haven't seen as much of late).  The way it was worded sounded a bit like how you can use the wants in the Wizarding World




The only Problem with it being like Wizarding world if they do have you being able to use the force to change things, is that the Way universal does it really really impacts foot traffic . Its great all the things you can do with the Merchandise  wands, but its more its own attraction/ moneymaker then a passive hidden experience like say Disneys Pirate.   Also the Wand Tracking at Universal is horrible so many glitches to due with camera angles and such,


----------



## countrymommy

Lesley Wake said:


> New SoCal Disneyland ticket offer: https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...a-limited-time/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q2wo0103190007A



Can you help clarify for me? When I clicked on the link the following was part of the terms. My daughter is moving there next week and I will be visiting her in early May with one of my younger children. If she buys the tickets, will I be able to use one? (I’m in Ohio). Just confused because it says she can buy up to five with proof of residency, so wondering if it’s like the military tickets where only one person needs to be military but can buy five tickets for family or friends. 

_*Valid only for Southern California residents within ZIP codes 90000-93599 and Northern Baja California residents within ZIP codes 21000-22999; proof of eligible residency, including valid government-issued photo ID, is required for purchase and admission. Each day of use constitutes one full day of use. May purchase up to 5 tickets per person per day with valid ID. _


----------



## dina444444

countrymommy said:


> Can you help clarify for me? When I clicked on the link the following was part of the terms. My daughter is moving there next week and I will be visiting her in early May with one of my younger children. If she buys the tickets, will I be able to use one? (I’m in Ohio). Just confused because it says she can buy up to five with proof of residency, so wondering if it’s like the military tickets where only one person needs to be military but can buy five tickets for family or friends.
> 
> _*Valid only for Southern California residents within ZIP codes 90000-93599 and Northern Baja California residents within ZIP codes 21000-22999; proof of eligible residency, including valid government-issued photo ID, is required for purchase and admission. Each day of use constitutes one full day of use. May purchase up to 5 tickets per person per day with valid ID. _


It’s been a mixed bag. They are allowed to check ID on each person though with these tickets.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

dina444444 said:


> It’s been a mixed bag. They are allowed to check ID on each person though with these tickets.


So unless you have a CA DL you don't qualify as being a SoCal resident for the purpose of the discounted ticket?


----------



## dina444444

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> So unless you have a CA DL you don't qualify as being a SoCal resident for the purpose of the discounted ticket?


You need to be able to show proof of residency. Just like with the ap payment plan.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

dina444444 said:


> You need to be able to show proof of residency. Just like with the ap payment plan.


Right but is that proof of residency confined to a CA DL? Would utilities in someone's name, apartment lease in someone's name, etc be considered proof of residency?

The reason I'm asking is my husband is about to start a 6month to 1 year project right near LA. He'll be paying CA income tax due to length of time there. But I'm unsure if for the purposes of the SoCal discount if he qualifies as a SoCal resident because he's not going to be switching his DL to CA.

It's no biggie if he wouldn't qualify but I'm just wondering.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> View attachment 373391 View attachment 373392 View attachment 373393


These pics are cool.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> View attachment 373391 View attachment 373392 View attachment 373393



Well, clearly nothing to be excited about - everyone should just stay home and not bother going .... I’ll bite the bullet though and report back on how bad it really is


----------



## Iowamomof4

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> That's interesting that they have the falcon on batuu after the newest trilogy, at I was told by an imagineer that the storyline took place before force awakens.



It also kind of answers one question about the movie: we now know it will survive episode IX. I never really thought it wouldn't, but there really was no way of knowing until now.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland AP Get Your Ears On shopping event

https://wdwnt.news/19010411


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Barron’s interview with Bob Iger

https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&sou...aw1QtbfoDeCJ6-3qLbmxw0v5&ust=1546732672375966

One interesting note...

It’s not like “I’m going to ride some nondescript coaster somewhere, that maybe is [themed like] India or whatever.” No, you’re going to Arendelle and you’re going to experience _Frozen_ with Anna and Elsa.

(He may have forgot about Expedition Everest... or doesn’t like Everest...)


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Marathon Weekend Merchandise

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...nd-merchandise/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q2wo0103190006G


----------



## OSUZorba

Lsdolphin said:


> So I just received an email from TP updating crowd levels for the week of 3/6-3/12 the levels show dramatic increases from levels of 5 and 6 jumping to 9-10!  Anyone know why this might be???? I'm considering canceling our trip as it sounds like holiday level crowds.


I got the same for the last week of Jan. Crowds shot way up.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New menu items at Backlot Express

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/01/new-menu-offerings-coming-to-backlot.html


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Nighttime road closures 

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/01/westbound-osceola-parkway-closed.html?m=1


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Barron’s interview with Bob Iger
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&source=web&cd=&ved=2ahUKEwiY7aCtqtXfAhXr7IMKHXb7DSkQzPwBegQIARAC&url=https://www.barrons.com/articles/disneys-bob-iger-talks-streaming-park-plans-and-learning-from-kodak-51546599600&psig=AOvVaw1QtbfoDeCJ6-3qLbmxw0v5&ust=1546732672375966
> 
> One interesting note...
> 
> It’s not like “I’m going to ride some nondescript coaster somewhere, that maybe is [themed like] India or whatever.” No, you’re going to Arendelle and you’re going to experience _Frozen_ with Anna and Elsa.
> 
> (He may have forgot about Expedition Everest... or doesn’t like Everest...)



Maybe - but that I wouldn’t call a “nondescript” roller coaster - it is heavily themed and about going on a journey in search of the Yeti and encountering him and he messes up the tracks, etc


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Maybe - but that I wouldn’t call a “nondescript” roller coaster - it is heavily themed and about going on a journey in search of the Yeti and encountering him and he messes up the tracks, etc


Oh I know just kind of funny how that almost fits Everest pretty well.


----------



## Clockwork

chicagoshannon said:


> Are you sure it's Mardi Gras week?  I thought that was end of Feb this year because Easter is so late.


Absolutely positive my home is on the largest parade route in New Orleans area. I get gone for those 2-3 weeks of parade activities every year.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Oh I know just kind of funny how that almost fits Everest pretty well.



Yeah definitely can see that and is obviously counter to what Iger wants going forward with “more Disney” in the parks


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, clearly nothing to be excited about - everyone should just stay home and not bother going .... I’ll bite the bullet though and report back on how bad it really is



And please don't go to Disneyland in Sept. It'll be the worst.


----------



## WiredForFlight

rteetz said:


> Len says a blog post explaining the jump will be out soon.
> 
> https://twitter.com/lentesta/status/1081163906939346945?s=21


I am super unhappy with TouringPlans right now. Use to use them a lot to judge when to go but jumps from 1-9 show that their system is broken. Specifically with how they judge AK. The week we are going had several days jump dramatically. 1-9, 3-8, 2-8 are just examples. HS had days that did 5-9 and 5-10. 10!! Seriously? 

If my data team came to me with numbers off that much there would be some serious explaining to do.


----------



## rteetz

WiredForFlight said:


> I am super unhappy with TouringPlans right now. Use to use them a lot to judge when to go but jumps from 1-9 show that their system is broken. Specifically with how they judge AK. The week we are going had several days jump dramatically. 1-9, 3-8, 2-8 are just examples. HS had days that did 5-9 and 5-10. 10!! Seriously?
> 
> If my data team came to me with numbers off that much there would be some serious explaining to do.


Actually there was a bug in their system that went unnoticed which is why this happened. They figured it out at the end of December and the new model went live today for the entire year of 2019.


----------



## Capang

WiredForFlight said:


> I am super unhappy with TouringPlans right now. Use to use them a lot to judge when to go but jumps from 1-9 show that their system is broken. Specifically with how they judge AK. The week we are going had several days jump dramatically. 1-9, 3-8, 2-8 are just examples. HS had days that did 5-9 and 5-10. 10!! Seriously?
> 
> If my data team came to me with numbers off that much there would be some serious explaining to do.


But did you read the follow up article? Last year Disney cut staffing. Sure, there were less people in the parks, but there were also less CMs and rides running at reduced capacity. So wait times felt much worse than, say, summer.  That seems to be what he is trying to fix. Last year the calendar and projected wait times were way off. He did a nice interview on the DIS last year about it, too.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> Actually there was a bug in their system that went unnoticed which is why this happened. They figured it out at the end of December and the new model went live today for the entire year of 2019.





Capang said:


> But did you read the follow up article? Last year Disney cut staffing. Sure, there were less people in the parks, but there were also less CMs and rides running at reduced capacity. So wait times felt much worse than, say, summer.  That seems to be what he is trying to fix. Last year the calendar and projected wait times were way off. He did a nice interview on the DIS last year about it, too.


Aannddd I'm wrong. Nevermind.


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> Aannddd I'm wrong. Nevermind.


The staffing is part of it. That wasn’t accounted for in the old model either and they updated the model to include that.


----------



## WiredForFlight

rteetz said:


> Posted above.
> 
> I think they found their model was way too low and they are now overshooting. A jump from a 1 to a 9 is huge. I definitely think a 1 was too low so I am expecting more along the lines of a 6-7 type crowds for AK on Jan. 9th than 9.


I sure hope you are right as that is when I will be there lol


----------



## rteetz

WiredForFlight said:


> I sure hope you are right as that is when I will be there lol


It really depends on the staffing I think. TP is betting on the staffing reduction.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Barron’s interview with Bob Iger
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&source=web&cd=&ved=2ahUKEwiY7aCtqtXfAhXr7IMKHXb7DSkQzPwBegQIARAC&url=https://www.barrons.com/articles/disneys-bob-iger-talks-streaming-park-plans-and-learning-from-kodak-51546599600&psig=AOvVaw1QtbfoDeCJ6-3qLbmxw0v5&ust=1546732672375966
> 
> One interesting note...
> 
> It’s not like “I’m going to ride some nondescript coaster somewhere, that maybe is [themed like] India or whatever.” No, you’re going to Arendelle and you’re going to experience _Frozen_ with Anna and Elsa.
> 
> (He may have forgot about Expedition Everest... or doesn’t like Everest...)



So did I miss the official June opening for Galaxy’s Edge at Disneyland?! I thought it was still officially “summer” but apparently it’s confirmed June.


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> Maybe - but that I wouldn’t call a “nondescript” roller coaster - it is heavily themed and about going on a journey in search of the Yeti and encountering him and he messes up the tracks, etc



Yeah, sounds more like a rip on Busch Gardens and other theme parks than on Everest.



rteetz said:


> View attachment 373391 View attachment 373392 View attachment 373393



This post just made me realized how inundated we are going to get with repetitive minor news about GE. Disney is going to bring out the biggest marketing guns we've ever seen. "Look here's all the flavors of blue milk you can get!"


----------



## SaintsManiac

Clockwork said:


> Absolutely positive my home is on the largest parade route in New Orleans area. I get gone for those 2-3 weeks of parade activities every year.




St. Charles???


----------



## skier_pete

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> So did I miss the official June opening for Galaxy’s Edge at Disneyland?! I thought it was still officially “summer” but apparently it’s confirmed June.



That is good news. We are going out for D23 in August and the worst would be if star wars was opening at the same time. I mean, it's still gonna be nuts, but I was really hoping to get two months of opening crowds behind us first.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> So did I miss the official June opening for Galaxy’s Edge at Disneyland?! I thought it was still officially “summer” but apparently it’s confirmed June.



This is the first mention of anything more specific than summer by anyone connected with Disney ... not sure if he just let it slip and thought it would have already been out there by the time the article came out or what - but you didn’t miss anything prior to this announcing it as June


----------



## rteetz

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> So did I miss the official June opening for Galaxy’s Edge at Disneyland?! I thought it was still officially “summer” but apparently it’s confirmed June.


Bob Iger said June in the interview.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Rock the Dots spirit Jersey 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/photos-rock-the-dots-spirit-jersey-spotted-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New details on the Incredibles experiences coming to DHS

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/01/disney-unveils-more-details-about-new.html?m=1


----------



## prmatz

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New menu items at Backlot Express
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/01/new-menu-offerings-coming-to-backlot.html



Don’t take away my dark side chicken and waffles!


----------



## scrappinginontario

What is considered a ‘dark ride’?  Is it rides like Winnie the Pooh, Peter Pan, Haubted Mansion snd small world?  Basically an indoor calmer tide that is not a thrill ride like Space Mountain and Mission Space?


----------



## Cinderumbrella

I’ll jump in on the crowd calendar nonsense: I’m going around President Day (Wednesday before through day after). I got the increase email, which is now more in line with what it should be.

I literally only care about best & worst Park now (and I listen to Kenny the Pirate for that). TP is great for actual touring plans & room locator, but ride waits are too unpredictable now IMO. Kudos to Len & the team for attempting, I guess.


----------



## samsteele

scrappinginontario said:


> What is considered a ‘dark ride’?  Is it rides like Winnie the Pooh, Peter Pan, Haubted Mansion snd small world?  Basically an indoor calmer tide that is not a thrill ride like Space Mountain and Mission Space?


I've always believed a dark ride is any dark inside attraction and never thought to make a distinction between gentle calm rides like Peter Pan and thrill ride like Dinosaur or roller coaster like Space Mountain. However, I generally see it used  mostly to describe the legacy gentle kid-friendly rides like Peter Pan. Don't know it that's a huge help. But honest.


----------



## scrappinginontario

TheMaxRebo said:


> I believe Mouse Geer is the best place to get them - at least that is where we have gotten them in the past


We were at Mouse Gears 3 different days in December and it’s the only place I remember seeing the AP magnets our entire trip.  The location moved in the store each day but was still easily visible.  Made me wish I was an AP.



rteetz said:


> Actually there was a bug in their system that went unnoticed which is why this happened. They figured it out at the end of December and the new model went live today for the entire year of 2019.


I give Len credit for facing the heat and adjusting calendars all at once.  They could easily have done a few updates over a week or so and ‘hidden’ the changes.  Some may not have realized the drastic changes if they went up a bit each time over 3 or 4 updates. 

I’m sure this wasn’t easy for them and they knew they’d be in for a lot of negative feedback when they put their updates in.  Human error is to be expected and in programming it can be extremely difficult to determine where the error is in the code and fix it.


----------



## merry_nbright

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New details on the Incredibles experiences coming to DHS
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/01/disney-unveils-more-details-about-new.html?m=1



This looks really cute! Any word on if it’s permanent or just a “limited time” thing?


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

rteetz said:


> Bob Iger said June in the interview.



Right, that’s where I read it and was surprised. I knew that was kind of the thought, based on AP blackout calendar but interesting that Iger let it skip casually in an interview. Wonder how intentional that was


----------



## afan

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New details on the Incredibles experiences coming to DHS
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/01/disney-unveils-more-details-about-new.html?m=1



My only goals so far for my only goals for the Dis trip in August is to meet Edna Mode and do Dis events official and unofficial.  Hoping it's still there then, guessing it will be.


----------



## only hope

scrappinginontario said:


> What is considered a ‘dark ride’?  Is it rides like Winnie the Pooh, Peter Pan, Haubted Mansion snd small world?  Basically an indoor calmer tide that is not a thrill ride like Space Mountain and Mission Space?



I read a book about Disney’s dark rides last year, which also included a general origin history of dark rides. Basically, a “dark” ride is one in which the lighting is manipulated to attain a certain effect and guests are in some type of vehicle that takes them through various scenes. It may not necessarily be dark inside though, like Pooh.


----------



## rteetz

Iger commented via Twitter on the Everest/nondescript comment.

https://twitter.com/robertiger/status/1081645101418373120?s=21


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New ears at Disney parks

http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/buzz-...ts-ear-headbands-arrive-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## Clockwork

SaintsManiac said:


> St. Charles???


Close but no cigar, but very close though.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

scrappinginontario said:


> What is considered a ‘dark ride’?  Is it rides like Winnie the Pooh, Peter Pan, Haubted Mansion snd small world?  Basically an indoor calmer tide that is not a thrill ride like Space Mountain and Mission Space?



I view the keys to a dark ride are something in door and where there is some sort of ride vehicle that guides you through the path and shows you a series of vignents only when they want you to see them and uses visuals and audio and effects - all to tell a story (which is, I think a key part).

So based on that you have your classic dark rides like Peter Pan and the Haunted Mansion ... but also I would say Dinosaur qualifies as it meets those criteria.  Same way, I wouldn't call It's a Small World a dark ride, it is more a boat ride along the lines of Living with the Land or the Storybook Canal boat ride

And now there are mixed rides - so something like Gringotts and (I believe) the coming Guardians roller coaster is a mix of dark ride elements with sections of thrill ride.  I'd also put Splash Mountain in that category as a mix between a flume ride and a dark ride


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Iger commented via Twitter on the Everest/nondescript comment.
> 
> https://twitter.com/robertiger/status/1081645101418373120?s=21




"It is distinct, not nondescript, as its popularity suggests!"

another dig at other parks that might not be popular?  Or a point about maybe less popular Disney rides that aren't as distinct as something like Everest?

(just think connecting it to popularity is interesting)


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> "It is distinct, not nondescript, as its popularity suggests!"
> 
> another dig at other parks that might not be popular?  Or a point about maybe less popular Disney rides that aren't as distinct as something like Everest?
> 
> (just think connecting it to popularity is interesting)


Yeah definitely weird connecting it to popularity.


----------



## hertamaniac

TheMaxRebo said:


> I view the keys to a dark ride are something in door and where there is some sort of ride vehicle that guides you through the path and shows you a series of vignents only when they want you to see them and uses visuals and audio and effects - all to tell a story (which is, I think a key part).
> 
> So based on that you have your classic dark rides like Peter Pan and the Haunted Mansion ... but also I would say Dinosaur qualifies as it meets those criteria.  Same way, I wouldn't call It's a Small World a dark ride, it is more a boat ride along the lines of Living with the Land or the Storybook Canal boat ride
> 
> And now there are mixed rides - so something like Gringotts and (I believe) the coming Guardians roller coaster is a mix of dark ride elements with sections of thrill ride.  I'd also put Splash Mountain in that category as a mix between a flume ride and a dark ride



Not for the sake of argument, but could/would Navi be considered the same?  It's a stretch in my mind (primarily due to length of time to tell "a" story), but I believe that may have been the intent.  

To me, the best dark ride is SSE.  It exhibits/encompasses all aspects of the story, combined with a unique architecture, that tells an advancement in technology or story.


----------



## The Pho

scrappinginontario said:


> What is considered a ‘dark ride’?  Is it rides like Winnie the Pooh, Peter Pan, Haubted Mansion snd small world?  Basically an indoor calmer tide that is not a thrill ride like Space Mountain and Mission Space?


From Wikipedia:
“A *dark ride* or *ghost train* is an indoor amusement ride on which passengers aboard guided vehicles travel through specially lit scenes that typically contain animation, sound, music and special effects.[1] Appearing as early as the 19th century, exhibits such as tunnels of love, scary themes and interactive stories have been the subject of rides under the original definition”

The page also has a listing of “all” dark rides.  
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_ride

There’s also a few other classifications, such as dark coaster like Space Mountain.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Barron edited their Iger Interview after the questions regarding Everest

https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/bob-iger-...ial-media-quote-then-changed-by-media-outlet/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hertamaniac said:


> Not for the sake of argument, but could/would Navi be considered the same?  It's a stretch in my mind (primarily due to length of time to tell "a" story), but I believe that may have been the intent.
> 
> To me, the best dark ride is SSE.  It exhibits/encompasses all aspects of the story, combined with a unique architecture, that tells an advancement in technology or story.



I would consider Na’vi River a dark ride as (even if it isn’t clear) there is a story and different scenes and and ending to it

Maybe not the best/classic example


----------



## unbanshee

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Barron edited their Iger Interview after the questions regarding Everest
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/bob-iger-...ial-media-quote-then-changed-by-media-outlet/



I love how this article complains about journalistic integrity while offering a clickbait title saying that Iger was talking about Everest. What hypocrites! Expect nothing less from that site at this point. 

I think Bob never meant Everest, but simply forgot about it


----------



## TheMaxRebo

unbanshee said:


> I love how this article complains about journalistic integrity while offering a clickbait title saying that Iger was talking about Everest. What hypocrites! Expect nothing less from that site at this point.
> 
> I think Bob never meant Everest, but simply forgot about it



I agree.  I mean, even if he personally doesn’t like Everest he must know lots of people do and it would just be stupid to bash one of your own properties (especially one that has fans).  And whatever your opinion of Mr Iger, he isn’t stupid


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Barron edited their Iger Interview after the questions regarding Everest
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/bob-iger-...ial-media-quote-then-changed-by-media-outlet/


and then a Disney fan website misspells the name of a former attraction. I think I'm going to complain about that and cause an uproar. 

In regards to Bob Iger...I think him saying that the ride is popular should require him to ride the ride, video himself on the ride, and post it so we can see how much he cringes when the Yeti doesn't work. 

I will ride Expedition Everest all day despite Bob Iger's comments and if the Yeti works or not. It is arguably my favorite ride at Walt Disney World.


----------



## rteetz

unbanshee said:


> I love how this article complains about journalistic integrity while offering a clickbait title saying that Iger was talking about Everest. What hypocrites! Expect nothing less from that site at this point.
> 
> I think Bob never meant Everest, but simply forgot about it


I don’t think Bob meant Everest either but his original comment was weirdly specific.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> and then a Disney fan website misspells the name of a former attraction. I think I'm going to complain about that and cause an uproar.
> 
> In regards to Bob Iger...I think him saying that the ride is popular should require him to ride the ride, video himself on the ride, and post it so we can see how much he cringes when the Yeti doesn't work.
> 
> I will ride Expedition Everest all day despite Bob Iger's comments and if the Yeti works or not. It is arguably my favorite ride at Walt Disney World.


Barron said Bobs name was Jack so yeah.


----------



## skier_pete

scrappinginontario said:


> What is considered a ‘dark ride’?  Is it rides like Winnie the Pooh, Peter Pan, Haubted Mansion snd small world?  Basically an indoor calmer tide that is not a thrill ride like Space Mountain and Mission Space?



Dark ride to me talks about lighting and scenes in a somewhat darkened area. So I would say Dinosaur falls in the dark ride category, but Mission Space does not as it is essentially a simulator. Being indoors does not a dark ride make. Nemo and Imagination are dark rides, but Test Track is not. 

I would agree with @TheMaxRebo that Splashs indoor scenes are dark ride elements, though the ride itself would not truly be a dark ride. Similar to Radiator Springs Racers where it converts to a dark ride for the middle third even though the beginning and end are not. Everest is not a dark ride because the inside parts aren't truly made up of scenes that tell a story. Space mountain is also not a dark ride again because it doesn't have any scenes that tell a story.


----------



## OSUZorba

********** said:


> Yeah, sounds more like a rip on Busch Gardens and other theme parks than on Everest.


Yeah, the company with 7 "nondescript" coasters rated in the top 50 in the world, and one in the top 10. Vs the company with 1 coaster barely in the top 50, (which is Everest ). I agree that Disney is a much different experience than a typical coaster park, but Disney is the one trying to add boring coasters everywhere. I personally wish they would stick to the rides that make them special, like the dark rides, FoP/Soarin', etc and save the coasters for the places that know what they are doing.

Edit: I decided this may have sounded too harsh. I like most of Disney's coasters, but if you moved them to a park like Cedar Point or Kings Island, very few of them would break the top 10 in just those parks. Disney is unwilling to do what it takes to have a top coaster (and I agree with those decisions) but they are more than willing to do what it takes to have top simulators, dark rides, boat rides, etc. If there was a list of the best dark rides in the world, Disney Parks would likely have 40 of the top 50 spots. So, as a coaster enthusiast I personally wish they'd give us more of what they excel at vs what they don't. But of course, GotG and Tron will be improvements over what was there.


----------



## OSUZorba

The Pho said:


> From Wikipedia:
> “A *dark ride* or *ghost train* is an indoor amusement ride on which passengers aboard guided vehicles travel through specially lit scenes that typically contain animation, sound, music and special effects.[1] Appearing as early as the 19th century, exhibits such as tunnels of love, scary themes and interactive stories have been the subject of rides under the original definition”
> 
> The page also has a listing of “all” dark rides.
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_ride
> 
> There’s also a few other classifications, such as dark coaster like Space Mountain.



That is a decent definition. What is interesting ToT has been rated the number 1 dark ride in the world for like 20 years straight, and it isn't on the list of "all" dark rides. ToT is a good example that a dark ride can also be a thrill ride. 

Space mountain is definitely not a dark ride, IMHO, since there is no real story or scenes, it is just about riding a coaster.


----------



## dina444444

*News
*
Big Disneyland Ticket Increase -Prices Jump To Light Speed For 2019


----------



## Iowamomof4

dina444444 said:


> *News
> *
> Big Disneyland Ticket Increase -Prices Jump To Light Speed For 2019


Link isn't working for me.


----------



## dina444444

Iowamomof4 said:


> Link isn't working for me.


I fixed it


----------



## skier_pete

dina444444 said:


> *News
> *
> Big Disneyland Ticket Increase -Prices Jump To Light Speed For 2019



I can't read it because the ads cover the prices. However, we should not be shocked by severe price increases. They do it in years they dont have major openings. Probably will happen twice this year.


----------



## dina444444

********** said:


> I can't read it because the ads cover the prices. However, we should not be shocked by severe price increases. They do it in years they dont have major openings. Probably will happen twice this year.


Signature plus is up to $1399 from $1149. 
Premier is up to $1949 plus tax from $1579 plus tax
One day tickets now max out at $199 for a one day peak park hopper.


----------



## dina444444

As much as I am grumbling about ticket and ap price increases. It’s still such a good value when I figure in how often I go against things like major sporting events and concert tickets.


----------



## BigRed98

dina444444 said:


> *News
> *
> Big Disneyland Ticket Increase -Prices Jump To Light Speed For 2019



These increases are starting to get insane. Some of these tickets are increased by more than 20%. I expected an increase but not that big of a jump for the Signature Plus and Premier Passport. Since my family and I are WDW APs and not Disneyland APs the real killer for us is MaxPass jumping up from $10 to $15. The middle class is slowly getting outpriced.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

BigRed98 said:


> the real killer for us is MaxPass jumping up from $10 to $15. The middle class is slowly getting outpriced.


I'm with you especially because I actually plan on going to DLR this year and I was hoping to get a trip or two in before star wars and then one after it. I'm not telling my husband the increases. We haven't really gone over pricing anyways so comparing old to new won't be there much.

That said I think the maxpass sucks too as I was really thinking about getting it but I'm absolutely floored TBH that it stayed $10 for that long. I don't know what their cap is going to be though. Clearly people pay for EPs at Universal and those are pretty darn high. There is a slight disadvantage with DLR though as they give a 'get ahead of the line' for free it just comes with certain restrictions as opposed to Universal where you only get that if you pay for it or stay at one of their hotels that come with it or I think certain restriction with an AP (haven't looked really far into that one though).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dina444444 said:


> As much as I am grumbling about ticket and ap price increases. It’s still such a good value when I figure in how often I go against things like major sporting events and concert tickets.



For someone that can go quite often they could double the price and people would still get good value out of it though harder to make it “work” if you aren’t local but do like 2 or 3 trips a year

I mean, at $1,500 you need 15 days just to get it to $100/day and 30 days to get it to $50/day

If local and you can pop over for a few hours even but like 50+ days it’s still a really good value (plus the discounts make each day a little cheaper than “regular” guests for food, etc)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BigRed98 said:


> These increases are starting to get insane. Some of these tickets are increased by more than 20%. I expected an increase but not that big of a jump for the Signature Plus and Premier Passport. Since my family and I are WDW APs and not Disneyland APs the real killer for us is MaxPass jumping up from $10 to $15. The middle class is slowly getting outpriced.



Ugh, I now more than ever wished they had individual and family prices (since a family only needs one photopass that benefit is finished after first guest).

One thing to pay $15/day for one person for fastpass and photopass ... another for a family like mine to pay $75/day more


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OSUZorba said:


> Yeah, the company with 7 "nondescript" coasters rated in the top 50 in the world, and one in the top 10. Vs the company with 1 coaster barely in the top 50, (which is Everest ). I agree that Disney is a much different experience than a typical coaster park, but Disney is the one trying to add boring coasters everywhere. I personally wish they would stick to the rides that make them special, like the dark rides, FoP/Soarin', etc and save the coasters for the places that know what they are doing.
> 
> Edit: I decided this may have sounded too harsh. I like most of Disney's coasters, but if you moved them to a park like Cedar Point or Kings Island, very few of them would break the top 10 in just those parks. Disney is unwilling to do what it takes to have a top coaster (and I agree with those decisions) but they are more than willing to do what it takes to have top simulators, dark rides, boat rides, etc. If there was a list of the best dark rides in the world, Disney Parks would likely have 40 of the top 50 spots. So, as a coaster enthusiast I personally wish they'd give us more of what they excel at vs what they don't. But of course, GotG and Tron will be improvements over what was there.



I think it is catering to different crowds.  Disney definitely not going for “coaster enthusiasts” but is sill trying to have “enough” for those that do like some thrills.

And I think I am more in the later category as I love a good coaster - really enjoyed a lot of the ones Busch Gardens Williamsburg has for example.  But I prefer something like Everest or Big Thunder over a lot of coaster that “coaster enthusiasts” would rate much higher 

And I think that is what Iger was trying to get at - that they are trying to provide a more overall immersive (“distinct”) experience vs a “nondescript”, but maybe “better” coaster


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> Ugh, I now more than ever wished they had individual and family prices (since a family only needs one photopass that benefit is finished after first guest).
> 
> One thing to pay $15/day for one person for fastpass and photopass ... another for a family like mine to pay $75/day more


I've thought about that pricing structure before. The only thing is I'm not sure it's an accurate thing to portray. That $15/day for 1 person can have the same financial impact to that 1 person as it can to a family paying $75/day for 5 people. Besides do they count 2 people as a family? or is it just 4 or more people (using sorta the standard to family--2 parents 2 kids)?

On the other hand EP at Universal I believe when you get the hotel room is priced per room rather than per person. But their EP is still priced out per person so for those thinking about getting it it's advised to do that math because it may make more financial sense to just get a hotel room that comes included with it.


----------



## BigRed98

TheMaxRebo said:


> Ugh, I now more than ever wished they had individual and family prices (since a family only needs one photopass that benefit is finished after first guest).
> 
> One thing to pay $15/day for one person for fastpass and photopass ... another for a family like mine to pay $75/day more



When I went to Disneyland for my first time this past July, I received a survey that had a few MaxPass questions. One of the things I wrote was that there should be a MaxPass family plan like you stated. For families of 4 and up, $10 was a lot but now $15 a day per person is a killer especially if ur going for 4 or 5 days.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I've thought about that pricing structure before. The only thing is I'm not sure it's an accurate thing to portray. That $15/day for 1 person can have the same financial impact to that 1 person as it can to a family paying $75/day for 5 people. Besides do they count 2 people as a family? or is it just 4 or more people (using sorta the standard to family--2 parents 2 kids)?
> 
> On the other hand EP at Universal I believe when you get the hotel room is priced per room rather than per person. But their EP is still priced out per person so for those thinking about getting it it's advised to do that math because it may make more financial sense to just get a hotel room that comes included with it.



Yeah, it’s probably not clear ... maybe it should be like $15 for first person $10’for second and $5 for after that or something

Not sure - all I know is the whole thing makes Disneyland less appealing to me wanting to bring my family there and more wanting to go as a solo or just my wife (also found Disneyland was much harder to just get from one area to another with my family and, DCA specifically, had much fewer “everybody” rides and more “kiddie” and “adult” rides - so Maxpass just reinforces my views)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BigRed98 said:


> When I went to Disneyland for my first time this past July, I received a survey that had a few MaxPass questions. One of the things I wrote was that there should be a MaxPass family plan like you stated. For families of 4 and up, $10 was a lot but now $15 a day per person is a killer especially if ur going for 4 or 5 days.



Yeah, I think if we ever do go again we would get Maxpass for just one or 2 days and use those days to hit up as much of the FP rides and get our photos and stuff and use the other days for shows and non-FP rides


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, it’s probably not clear ... *maybe it should be like $15 for first person $10’for second and $5 for after that or something*
> 
> Not sure - all I know is the whole thing makes Disneyland less appealing to me wanting to bring my family there and more wanting to go as a solo or just my wife (also found Disneyland was much harder to just get from one area to another with my family and, DCA specifically, had much fewer “everybody” rides and more “kiddie” and “adult” rides - so Maxpass just reinforces my views)


I could see that as a better compromise over just Individual and Family (unless they define Family as just 2 people or more).

I know for sure what you mean I'm just thinking it would leave the people with 2,with 3 people out in the cold if it was just Individual and Family. For my husband and I $15/day for 3 days adds up. For my step-father-in-law $15/day for 3 days does not add up to him. Just different financial situations, different tolerances for things. That's why I phrased my comment that way. The amount of people don't necessarily matter in that sense. It's how much does the total cost affect you (both actually financially and willingness to want to pay that). I guarantee you step-father-in-law would see $15/day for 5, 6,7 people and be like "*take my money*" because to him that's nothing at all when you compare that it would make things easier for his family to navigate the days and get stuff done. But that's him. Someone else may completely balk at that. I mean he has his tolerances but they are way way higher than my husband and I.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I could see that as a better compromise over just Individual and Family (unless they define Family as just 2 people or more).
> 
> I know for sure what you mean I'm just thinking it would leave the people with 2,with 3 people out in the cold if it was just Individual and Family. For my husband and I $15/day for 3 days adds up. For my step-father-in-law $15/day for 3 days does not add up to him. Just different financial situations, different tolerances for things. That's why I phrased my comment that way. The amount of people don't necessarily matter in that sense. It's how much does the total cost affect you (both actually financially and willingness to want to pay that). I guarantee you step-father-in-law would see $15/day for 5, 6,7 people and be like "*take my money*" because to him that's nothing at all when you compare that it would make things easier for his family to navigate the days and get stuff done. But that's him. Someone else may completely balk at that. I mean he has his tolerances but they are way way higher than my husband and I.



And maybe it comes to the point that you almost have to get Maxpass and when picing our a Disneyland trip you factor that in as part of the cost

I know some people do that with Universal now - that the cost of express pass (either via the hotel room cost or on its own) is just part of the overall cost vs like an “extra” you add in after pricing out your trip (hope this makes sense the way I worded it)


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> And maybe it comes to the point that you almost have to get Maxpass and when picing our a Disneyland trip you factor that in as part of the cost
> 
> I know some people do that with Universal now - that the cost of express pass (either via the hotel room cost or on its own) is just part of the overall cost vs like an “extra” you add in after pricing out your trip (hope this makes sense the way I worded it)


It makes sense.

I don't want to go to the parks without a park hopper or for universal without a park-to-park ticket and while those are presently the only extra I'm totally down for paying it's something that I just consider part of the cost. I'm not that way with everything though as Disney keeps adding extras upon extras lol but I totally get you on that.


----------



## skier_pete

Yeah, think about the maxpass....our family of 3 for 4 days...$180, that's like buying 1/2 an extra 4 day pass. Not sure that's worth it. I had been planning I might try one day with the maxpass and one day without and see whether I think it's worth the price. My family isn't about hitting every ride 3 times so really debating on this one. Also will need to see how the rides at GE are included. I'm guessing they'll be blacked out initially, but need to wait and see. The only good thing is that you can just buy it day-to-day.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New details and logo for DLP’s Hotel New York The Art of Marvel

https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/new-detai...w-york-the-art-of-marvel-at-disneyland-paris/


----------



## Sweettears

TheMaxRebo said:


> I view the keys to a dark ride are something in door and where there is some sort of ride vehicle that guides you through the path and shows you a series of vignents only when they want you to see them and uses visuals and audio and effects - all to tell a story (which is, I think a key part).
> 
> So based on that you have your classic dark rides like Peter Pan and the Haunted Mansion ... but also I would say Dinosaur qualifies as it meets those criteria.  Same way, I wouldn't call It's a Small World a dark ride, it is more a boat ride along the lines of Living with the Land or the Storybook Canal boat ride
> 
> And now there are mixed rides - so something like Gringotts and (I believe) the coming Guardians roller coaster is a mix of dark ride elements with sections of thrill ride.  I'd also put Splash Mountain in that category as a mix between a flume ride and a dark ride


I might throw in Radiator Springs Racers with that as well.


----------



## soniam

dina444444 said:


> *News
> *
> Big Disneyland Ticket Increase -Prices Jump To Light Speed For 2019



As much as people complain about the price of a one-day park-to-park ticket at Universal Orlando, it's looking like a real bargain compared to the Disneyland price. However, getting a single day ticket is never a good deal. Hopefully, the D23 Expo discount for park tickets is a decent deal. I knew they weren't going to release that price until the new price increases kicked in. I still think Maxpass is a good deal at $15/person, but I can see how costs can really add up for people. If you consider the price of staying onsite at DLR and doing early morning hours compared to just getting Maxpass and staying offsite, I think Maxpass still comes out to be a better deal, since the DLR onsite hotels have such a huge price premium.


----------



## WiredForFlight

dina444444 said:


> *News
> *
> Big Disneyland Ticket Increase -Prices Jump To Light Speed For 2019


WOW when you combine the price increase in last year as well the costs have exploded. Wonder if this will be the last year of my AP for WDW, I am sure it will be if they do similar price increases.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Star Wars spirit Jersey

http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/glow-in-the-dark-star-wars-spirit-jersey-stormtrooper/


----------



## osully

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Star Wars spirit Jersey
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/glow-in-the-dark-star-wars-spirit-jersey-stormtrooper/



I really like that. I thought all Spirit Jerseys started at $60 so this is a pretty good price! Sadly I live in Canada so shipping is $25 USD and that's before the dollar conversion... 

The free shipping promos never apply to us either...


----------



## SG131

I just saw the new thread about the additional dvc resale restrictions that are being put in place. After the point reallocation and now this, Disney really seems to be trying to test the breaking point. I know dvc was a long term goal of mine, but it really is starting to no longer seem appealing.


----------



## rteetz

SG131 said:


> I just saw the new thread about the additional dvc resale restrictions that are being put in place. After the point reallocation and now this, Disney really seems to be trying to test the breaking point. I know dvc was a long term goal of mine, but it really is starting to no longer seem appealing.


Disney is trying to limit the resale market and make it look like buying direct is the best option.


----------



## MommaBerd

SG131 said:


> I just saw the new thread about the additional dvc resale restrictions that are being put in place. After the point reallocation and now this, Disney really seems to be trying to test the breaking point. I know dvc was a long term goal of mine, but it really is starting to no longer seem appealing.



Uh oh! Better check this out! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Fantasia79

*DVC Rumor 

Copied from Facebook
*
We heard last night that Disney was going to be making a change being implemented with the new Riviera resort but knowing that nothing was official until they made the release on Monday, we were hesitant to post.  However, since one of our competitors just released the news a day early, it appears Disney is going to be restricting availability to use resale points at the new Riviera resort to people who are existing DVC members or have submitted a contract to Right of First Refusal prior to 1/18/19.  They are also limiting new Riviera owners so that when you need to sell your contract, it can only be used at Riviera and future resorts and none of the current 14 DVC resorts.  This is going to really hurt the resale price for Riviera owners.  We're not sure exactly what Disney is doing but we'll keep everyone informed as any information comes in.


----------



## rteetz

Fantasia79 said:


> *DVC Rumor
> 
> Copied from Facebook
> *
> We heard last night that Disney was going to be making a change being implemented with the new Riviera resort but knowing that nothing was official until they made the release on Monday, we were hesitant to post.  However, since one of our competitors just released the news a day early, it appears Disney is going to be restricting availability to use resale points at the new Riviera resort to people who are existing DVC members or have submitted a contract to Right of First Refusal prior to 1/18/19.  They are also limiting new Riviera owners so that when you need to sell your contract, it can only be used at Riviera and future resorts and none of the current 14 DVC resorts.  This is going to really hurt the resale price for Riviera owners.  We're not sure exactly what Disney is doing but we'll keep everyone informed as any information comes in.


We have a thread on this with several outlets now reporting this.


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> We have a thread on this with several outlets now reporting this.



Oops!  Sorry, didn’t see that.  

Also, hurry up and finish college @rteetz, I hear there’s a job in Green Bay.  

Bear Down


----------



## rteetz

Fantasia79 said:


> Oops!  Sorry, didn’t see that.
> 
> Also, hurry up and finish college @rteetz, I hear there’s a job in Green Bay.
> 
> Bear Down


You have a game to finish up first. Don't get ahead of yourself.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Happy I managed to get my DL tickets for March while MaxPass was still $10 on Disney's page, thanks again @dina444444 

It is crazy though, I was trying to figure out if we should get APs to DL this year because we are going in March and then for a few days around D23. I was looking at the $729 Deluxe pass. According to my calculations it would just barely be not worth it. Then prices jumped the following day anyway. 

So now definitely not worth it.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, it’s probably not clear ... maybe it should be like $15 for first person $10’for second and $5 for after that or something
> 
> Not sure - all I know is the whole thing makes Disneyland less appealing to me wanting to bring my family there and more wanting to go as a solo or just my wife (also found Disneyland was much harder to just get from one area to another with my family and, DCA specifically, had much fewer “everybody” rides and more “kiddie” and “adult” rides - so Maxpass just reinforces my views)



Well haven't you heard? Disney isn't really for families anymore. Just younger people and couples. 

Kind of being sarcastic. But kind of not. 

I was going to write an article arguing how Disney is catering to/wanting more adults to go.

Lots of their advertising on their websites have adults now. All the new restaurants opening are wine bars and craft beer places. They're even taking all the little kid stuff out of DCA.

And yes, I know there is still a lot of stuff for little kids to do. But Disney just hasn't seemed to be all about the family experience lately. These prices are just another part of it. What's affordable to my family (two adults) is not as easily afforded by people with more family members.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Spider-Man into the Spiderverse wins the Golden Globe over Wreck it Ralph.


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Spider-Man into the Spiderverse wins the Golden Globe over Wreck it Ralph.



It deserved it. It was *very* good!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Well haven't you heard? Disney isn't really for families anymore. Just younger people and couples.
> 
> Kind of being sarcastic. But kind of not.
> 
> I was going to write an article arguing how Disney is catering to/wanting more adults to go.
> 
> Lots of their advertising on their websites have adults now. All the new restaurants opening are wine bars and craft beer places. They're even taking all the little kid stuff out of DCA.
> 
> And yes, I know there is still a lot of stuff for little kids to do. But Disney just hasn't seemed to be all about the family experience lately. These prices are just another part of it. What's affordable to my family (two adults) is not as easily afforded by people with more family members.



I think there is a lot of truth to what you are saying.  Obviously still a lot for families but as they keep expanding their reach (and targeting those with disposable income) feels like they are tying to have more for each person but less for everyone to do together


----------



## rteetz

If I am not mistaken Disney is shut out at the Golden Globes.


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> If I am not mistaken Disney is shut out at the Golden Globes.


Correct.

Edit: But this doesn't mean much in the long run. The globes are known for not dictating the rest of awards season.


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> Correct


I am kind of surprised Black Panther didn't win anything. Also surprised at what won best picture.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Journalist: Mr. Iger, your reaction to not winning any Golden Globes?

Bob Iger: well, I am a bit upset ... i’ll Just cry myself to sleep on this $7bn pile of money my movies made


----------



## closetmickey

dina444444 said:


> *News
> *
> Big Disneyland Ticket Increase -Prices Jump To Light Speed For 2019


Trying to look on the bright side. Just made my 11 night DCL cruise this summer seem more reasonably priced!


----------



## closetmickey

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Well haven't you heard? Disney isn't really for families anymore. Just younger people and couples.
> 
> Kind of being sarcastic. But kind of not.
> 
> I was going to write an article arguing how Disney is catering to/wanting more adults to go.
> .


Sadly I have been thinking the same thing. And my girls are getting older so it’s not that I even have little ones to worry about anymore. Seeing the littles at Disney is such a big part of the magic for me.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Well haven't you heard? Disney isn't really for families anymore. Just younger people and couples.
> 
> Kind of being sarcastic. But kind of not.
> 
> I was going to write an article arguing how Disney is catering to/wanting more adults to go.
> 
> Lots of their advertising on their websites have adults now. All the new restaurants opening are wine bars and craft beer places. They're even taking all the little kid stuff out of DCA.
> 
> And yes, I know there is still a lot of stuff for little kids to do. But Disney just hasn't seemed to be all about the family experience lately. These prices are just another part of it. What's affordable to my family (two adults) is not as easily afforded by people with more family members.


I don’t fully agree. 

Disney is catering to wealthier people and families not just adults. They are also going to keep increasing prices until they hit that ceiling and apparently they have yet to do so because attendance is not dropping. 

Other than people on the Dis I don’t know anyone considering adult only trips. I know plenty of families who are planning though. 

You wouldn’t built a family or “kiddie” land like Toy Story if you are looking only at adults. Ratatouille is a family ride. Beauty and the Beast sing a long, new 2020 Epcot show featuring Disney music, etc. 

Disney has certainly added more for adults but that’s a good thing. Many would have said a few years ago that they needed more for adults.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> I don’t fully agree.
> 
> Disney is catering to wealthier people and families not just adults. They are also going to keep increasing prices until they hit that ceiling and apparently they have yet to do so because attendance is not dropping.
> 
> Other than people on the Dis I don’t know anyone considering adult only trips. I know plenty of families who are planning though.
> 
> You wouldn’t built a family or “kiddie” land like Toy Story if you are looking only at adults. Ratatouille is a family ride. Beauty and the Beast sing a long, new 2020 Epcot show featuring Disney music, etc.
> 
> Disney has certainly added more for adults but that’s a good thing. Many would have said a few years ago that they needed more for adults.



I'd argue that beauty and the beast is catered more to adults since that movie came out when we were kids. I always considered Ratatouille to be more adult oriented.

Can't argue toy story land though, that ones for the kids.

I still feel that more adult things are being added than kids things, but I will admit I haven't sat down and done a comparison.


----------



## mikepizzo

TheMaxRebo said:


> Journalist: Mr. Iger, your reaction to not winning any Golden Globes?
> 
> Bob Iger: well, I am a bit upset ... i’ll Just cry myself to sleep on this $7bn pile of money my movies made



He took his money clip out and dabbed his tears with his hundreds.


----------



## JaxDad

mikepizzo said:


> He took his money clip out and dabbed his tears with his hundreds.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'd argue that beauty and the beast is catered more to adults since that movie came out when we were kids. I always considered Ratatouille to be more adult oriented.
> 
> Can't argue toy story land though, that ones for the kids.
> 
> I still feel that more adult things are being added than kids things, but I will admit I haven't sat down and done a comparison.



Though even with Toy Story Land both new rides have height restrictions - albeit it low but still not “everyone” rides


----------



## jknezek

OK. I put 0 stock in this article, since I don't think Iger said what the article thinks he said. But... according to this bit of what I presume is bad journalism, both SW:GE lands will open in June. 

https://www.recode.net/2019/1/7/181...facebook-nyt-zuckerberg-hospital-amazon-alexa

Yes. I'm posting this, not because I think it's true, but because I think it's interesting and to air the laundry with my skepticism before people start getting fired up.


----------



## unbanshee

jknezek said:


> OK. I put 0 stock in this article, since I don't think Iger said what the article thinks he said. But... according to this bit of what I presume is bad journalism, both SW:GE lands will open in June.
> 
> https://www.recode.net/2019/1/7/181...facebook-nyt-zuckerberg-hospital-amazon-alexa
> 
> Yes. I'm posting this, not because I think it's true, but because I think it's interesting and to air the laundry with my skepticism before people start getting fired up.



A lack of knowledge about the source material shines through more when "outside" media sites try to cover Disney more than any other industry, it seems. Every article like this legitimizes those types of sources and adds legitimacy to the blogs that we all follow on a daily basis


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'd argue that beauty and the beast is catered more to adults since that movie came out when we were kids. I always considered Ratatouille to be more adult oriented.
> 
> Can't argue toy story land though, that ones for the kids.
> 
> I still feel that more adult things are being added than kids things, but I will admit I haven't sat down and done a comparison.


I do get what you are saying but I feel maybe they are doing some “catching up” in adding things for adults. 

2 of the last 3 major additions (NFL and TSL) were family or kid additions. Pandora would be the one that’s probably more adult. Star Wars will certainly be more adult but also tons of kids love it too.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> OK. I put 0 stock in this article, since I don't think Iger said what the article thinks he said. But... according to this bit of what I presume is bad journalism, both SW:GE lands will open in June.
> 
> https://www.recode.net/2019/1/7/181...facebook-nyt-zuckerberg-hospital-amazon-alexa
> 
> Yes. I'm posting this, not because I think it's true, but because I think it's interesting and to air the laundry with my skepticism before people start getting fired up.


: "
That's just crazy how they report it as it specifically covers what Iger said, which was around Disneyland: "Disney CEO Bob Iger spilled the beans on a June grand opening for Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge at _*Disneyland*_"

But then is gets into the opening both of them simultaneously based in "Insiders" ..... I can't think of a single "insider" report that even hinted at the two opening simultaneously
"Along with hints about other ride and attraction info, _*Theme Park Insider pegged June 21-23 as the date that the 14-acre Galaxy’s Edge will open simultaneously*_ in Disneyland in Anaheim, Calif. and Hollywood Studios near Orlando, Fla."


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Though even with Toy Story Land both new rides have height restrictions - albeit it low but still not “everyone” rides


It’s hard to build a coaster and not have a height restriction though.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> : "
> That's just crazy how they report it as it specifically covers what Iger said, which was around Disneyland: "Disney CEO Bob Iger spilled the beans on a June grand opening for Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge at _*Disneyland*_"
> 
> But then is gets into the opening both of them simultaneously based in "Insiders" ..... I can't think of a single "insider" report that even hinted at the two opening simultaneously
> "Along with hints about other ride and attraction info, _*Theme Park Insider pegged June 21-23 as the date that the 14-acre Galaxy’s Edge will open simultaneously*_ in Disneyland in Anaheim, Calif. and Hollywood Studios near Orlando, Fla."


Theme Park Insider is not a good source at all.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I do get what you are saying but I feel maybe they are doing some “catching up” in adding things for adults.
> 
> 2 of the last 3 major additions (NFL and TSL) were family or kid additions. Pandora would be the one that’s probably more adult. Star Wars will certainly be more adult but also tons of kids love it too.




I think it is just that a lot of the new things (Star Wars, etc) and then a lot of the evening extra hours or the increase of all the festivals, etc. - combined with the drastic increase in costs makes it seem like they are targeting non-families more.  Now, obviously it's Disney, the number one market for the Brand will be families.  But with the big increase in prices it is that much harder to take a family of 5 than it is a couple to go - so I think if I am a family saying, well, new stuff not aimed at us, crowds are going to be insane, and these price increases?  Is this really where we want to spend our vacation dollars that we will have to make even more sacrifices to afford?


----------



## hertamaniac

When I personally witness the demographic attending each of the WDW parks, I think there are plenty of "older" adults that are thrilled with "younger" adult attractions.  The draw of an attraction to make someone feel younger is a legitimate pull in my opinion.  Certainly there are attractions that are aimed at healthy bodied thrill-seekers, but I believe WDW is creating a good blend across the board.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> It’s hard to build a coaster and not have a height restriction though.



right, but the 2nd attraction could have been something without a height restriction - I don't have an issue with one having a height restriction, just a bit tough to take when both new ones do

(or heck, add a third or a fourth that don't have height restrictions or a play area or something for the youngest/smallest to do ... and not just the youngest: I am sure there are a lot of grandparents or just people that don't do roller coasters or spinny rides that won't do either new attraction)


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

Disneyland Update – Santa Priced Out of Disneyland


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hertamaniac said:


> When I personally witness the demographic attending each of the WDW parks, I think there are plenty of "older" adults that are thrilled with "younger" adult attractions.  The draw of an attraction to make someone feel younger is a legitimate pull in my opinion.  Certainly there are attractions that are aimed at healthy bodied thrill-seekers, but I believe WDW is creating a good blend across the board.



and to @rteetz's point they had some catch up to do ... I mean, always have (I think until the Matterhorn was built there wasn't a ride at Disneyland that had a height restriction), and I think maybe while the big attractions that are coming (Tron, Guardians, both Star Wars) aren't "family attractions" there are other things from Ratatoulie and Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railway* which are both pretty big attractions to even things like the Incredibles Pixar Place addition this year and Maters Race Academy and maybe a new attraction in the UK, etc.

Just the "big" things overshadow a lot

* have we agreed on something shorter to use for "Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railway" yet?  If I put MMRR will people know what it is?


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: “I Lava You” MagicBand Released for Valentine’s Day 2019


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> Disneyland Update – Santa Priced Out of Disneyland



I like that they included the last two years of increases, so you can really see the impact.  If you look at the Disney Signature (which excludes Christmas and New Years and required extra $100 for Maxpass) - that went up $300 in the last two years, and that is $400 if we adding Max Pass, which is becoming pretty important to have

so including Maxpass, that went from $849 to $1,249 in two years - a 47% increase in two years!!!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: New Purple Potion Cupcake Debuts at Disney’s Art of Animation Resort


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I like that they included the last two years of increases, so you can really see the impact.  If you look at the Disney Signature (which excludes Christmas and New Years and required extra $100 for Maxpass) - that went up $300 in the last two years, and that is $400 if we adding Max Pass, which is becoming pretty important to have
> 
> so including Maxpass, that went from $849 to $1,249 in two years - a 47% increase in two years!!!


The AP increases at DL have been huge. They are really trying to get the number of APs down a bit to help with crowds.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Minnie Mouse “The Detail is in the Dots” Open Edition MagicBand released


----------



## rteetz

*News*

‘Celebrate Mickey’ 90th Anniversary Merchandise Kicks Off the Mouse Party at Walt Disney World


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Blockout Dates Lifted for ‘Theme Park Select’ Passholders at Hollywood Studios for June and July


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Treasures from the Disney Vault set to Return with Animal Themed Evening


----------



## sachilles

Certainly Disney believes in pricing things to see what the market will bare. Star Wars is a major investment in that park, and it will do nothing to reduce crowding there. Might as well hike the prices when you know you have a market that is going to overwhelm the property. They can double there money and scare away some crowds for later. It makes perfect business sense, but is unfortunate for many people.


----------



## OSUZorba

TheMaxRebo said:


> right, but the 2nd attraction could have been something without a height restriction - I don't have an issue with one having a height restriction, just a bit tough to take when both new ones do
> 
> (or heck, add a third or a fourth that don't have height restrictions or a play area or something for the youngest/smallest to do ... and not just the youngest: I am sure there are a lot of grandparents or just people that don't do roller coasters or spinny rides that won't do either new attraction)


IIRC, since 2016 they've closed two rides without heights restrictions and openned three with restrictions. They also have two other rides, one with no restriction and one with a low one closed to put in Tron.

I think it is also assumed that both Star Wars rides will have restrictions. I doubt MMRR will, but do we know about Rat yet?

The big reason I was originally attracted to coming to Disney with DD was how many rides she could do even as an infant, but once she hits 42" my personal amusement/theme park money is going to get spread around more. 

Right now there is nothing an infant could ride in DHS, so I think it is fair to say Disney is shifting away from at least young families.


----------



## hertamaniac

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just the "big" things overshadow a lot



For sure.  E-ticketers are the draw for most in my mind.  But, I have seen plenty of seasoned guests tackle fears, capture a youthful moment or succumb to family peer pressure and try an attraction outside their comfort zone; I applaud these guests.



TheMaxRebo said:


> * have we agreed on something shorter to use for "Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railway" yet?  If I put MMRR will people know what it is?



Not to get droid, but M2R2?


----------



## OSUZorba

sachilles said:


> Certainly Disney believes in pricing things to see what the market will bare. Star Wars is a major investment in that park, and it will do nothing to reduce crowding there. Might as well hike the prices when you know you have a market that is going to overwhelm the property. They can double there money and scare away some crowds for later. It makes perfect business sense, but is unfortunate for many people.


The problem from a business point of view is people are slow to adapt. So it is very possible to drive over a cliff and not realize it until you already lost a large amount of your customers. This is especially true if the economy takes a turn. Who will lay down 4k on APs for a family of 4 if they think they may be about to get laid off.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> The AP increases at DL have been huge. They are really trying to get the number of APs down a bit to help with crowds.



Maybe they are still coming but I would have expected more blackout dates around Galaxy's Edge - something like unless you had the signature or higher you were blackout out of GE (if not all of DLR) for 3 months after GE opens


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> ‘Celebrate Mickey’ 90th Anniversary Merchandise Kicks Off the Mouse Party at Walt Disney World



maybe I am just feeling extra cynical today but this reads to me as "In honor of the Mouse that started it all we are kicking of this celebration by ... providing new ways for you to give us more money!!!"


----------



## TheMaxRebo

sachilles said:


> Certainly Disney believes in pricing things to see what the market will bare. Star Wars is a major investment in that park, and it will do nothing to reduce crowding there. Might as well hike the prices when you know you have a market that is going to overwhelm the property. They can double there money and scare away some crowds for later. It makes perfect business sense, but is unfortunate for many people.



I know we (meaning, many people that posted here and elsewhere) kinda scoffed at the idea of requiring a separate admission to Galaxy's Edge, but I am starting to wonder if that would have been a better way to go ... let people go to the rest of the part at flat or only slightly higher prices, but then charge an extra $50 or whatever to get into GE (at least for the first year or so).  People would still pay it to do it some but then should keep crowds down a bit there and don't force people who don't care about SW to have to deal with increased costs as well


----------



## sachilles

OSUZorba said:


> The problem from a business point of view is people are slow to adapt. So it is very possible to drive over a cliff and not realize it until you already lost a large amount of your customers. This is especially true if the economy takes a turn. Who will lay down 4k on APs for a family of 4 if they think they may be about to get laid off.


I don't disagree with you, however I think Disney has already built in their safety net. 
Raise the prices, then discount it deeply later if they think they need it, therefore "lowering" the prices back to the new norm.
People are always expecting "30% off". Who really pays full rack rate? Well, let the people that absolutely positively have to be there first, pay sky high rates. Especially since california doesn't have the disney owned bed base to capitalize on the big crowds, that money has to come in via the gate.

Florida is building the beds now. Tickets will no raise as drastically, but the beds will be required for certain perks and the beds will not get any cheaper.


----------



## sachilles

TheMaxRebo said:


> I know we (meaning, many people that posted here and elsewhere) kinda scoffed at the idea of requiring a separate admission to Galaxy's Edge, but I am starting to wonder if that would have been a better way to go ... let people go to the rest of the part at flat or only slightly higher prices, but then charge an extra $50 or whatever to get into GE (at least for the first year or so).  People would still pay it to do it some but then should keep crowds down a bit there and don't force people who don't care about SW to have to deal with increased costs as well


How they built it, I'm not sure it makes sense, but it concept I agree.
I really think Star Wars shouldn't have been part of Disneyland. Would have rather seen it at DCA, but the geography didn't really support it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OSUZorba said:


> IIRC, since 2016 they've closed two rides without heights restrictions and openned three with restrictions. They also have two other rides, one with no restriction and one with a low one closed to put in Tron.
> 
> I think it is also assumed that both Star Wars rides will have restrictions. I doubt MMRR will, but do we know about Rat yet?
> 
> The big reason I was originally attracted to coming to Disney with DD was how many rides she could do even as an infant, but once she hits 42" my personal amusement/theme park money is going to get spread around more.
> 
> Right now there is nothing an infant could ride in DHS, so I think it is fair to say Disney is shifting away from at least young families.




Their is no height restriction on Rat in Paris, so I assume it will be the same.  Not sure about MMRR, but I figure either none or rather low

yeah, that point about an infant in DHS is totally my point (and will be the same or very similar in DCA now that Bugsland is closed) ... we loved taking our kids as infants to WDW and there was a ton they could ride - I'd hate to lose that (and obviously we aren't there yet, but just *feels* a bit like heading there)


----------



## mikepizzo

TheMaxRebo said:


> maybe I am just feeling extra cynical today but this reads to me as "In honor of the Mouse that started it all we are kicking of this celebration by ... providing new ways for you to give us more money!!!"



Remember when Disneyland gave away a GM car to every 30,000th guest for their 30th Anniversary?  Jack Lindquist was one of a kind.


----------



## HuskieJohn

rteetz said:


> Posted above.
> 
> I think they found their model was way too low and they are now overshooting. A jump from a 1 to a 9 is huge. I definitely think a 1 was too low so I am expecting more along the lines of a 6-7 type crowds for AK on Jan. 9th than 9.




With their answer I think they need to put out 2 different numbers.  Park crowd level and line crowd level.  Lots of people who go frequently on here seem to enjoy the park itself rather than just worrying about the lines.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> The AP increases at DL have been huge. They are really trying to get the number of APs down a bit to help with crowds.



True to a point, but if they really wanted to cut down I think they'd take away installment payments from California residents.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> True to a point, but if they really wanted to cut down I think they'd take away installment payments from California residents.


That was rumored to happen at one point.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Vacation Club Announces Resale Contract Limitations Beginning January 19


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Members to Celebrate with Disney on Broadway Stars Feb. 25


----------



## saskdw

sachilles said:


> I don't disagree with you, however I think Disney has already built in their safety net.
> Raise the prices, then discount it deeply later if they think they need it, therefore "lowering" the prices back to the new norm.
> People are always expecting "30% off". Who really pays full rack rate? Well, let the people that absolutely positively have to be there first, pay sky high rates. Especially since california doesn't have the disney owned bed base to capitalize on the big crowds, that money has to come in via the gate.
> 
> Florida is building the beds now. Tickets will no raise as drastically, but the beds will be required for certain perks and the beds will not get any cheaper.



Yeah, there's very little risk here for Disney. If attendance and occupancy drop too much they will just put on a "real" free dining promo, not the the pretend quick service dining and people will flock back in droves. Also a RO offer of 25%-30% and rooms are filled instantly.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

saskdw said:


> Yeah, there's very little risk here for Disney. If attendance and occupancy drop too much they will just put on a "real" free dining promo, not the the pretend quick service dining and people will flock back in droves. Also a RO offer of 25%-30% and rooms are filled instantly.



plus packages they love to do - like "Fun and Sun" or whatever where they say "now a family of 4 can visit for 4 days for less than $1,000) or whatever (even though that only works when staying on one specific 4day span and you have to stand on one foot when clicking your mouse with the pinky on your left hand)

And maybe more of the ones where they include some hard ticket events .... espcialll if they role out some paid extra hours for Galaxy's Edge and then bury the price of that in with a package


----------



## rteetz

*News*

‘It Was All Started By A Mouse’ Merchandise Line Arrives at Walt Disney World


----------



## TheMaxRebo

New Menu at Backlot Exress - no more Star Wars items

Looks like a new chicken with biscuits entree is replacing the Dark Side Chicken and Waffles ... not so sure about the idea of a spicy strawberry glaze (and then bacon too?)


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Well I expected the Star Wars stuff to move away once the new land opened up but interesting they pulled it so early (at least IMO).


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 2019 Epcot International Festival of the Arts Passport Now Available


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> 2019 Epcot International Festival of the Arts Passport Now Available


I'm getting even more excited for my first visit to Festival of the Arts now, but mostly the Broadway performances!  I can't wait to see Ashley Brown and Josh Strickland (bucket list item for me)!


----------



## linzbear

My 2 cents on the height restriction thing - Saucers has a 32" height requirement, which is essentially a "Can your child stand up next to the measuring stick and walk?" restriction.  This means that infants (who are just as stimulated looking at the land as they are on a ride) aren't able to go on it, which I guess is a little annoying to do a baby swap with an older kid, but then the older kid gets to go twice with both parents, so that's not really a bad thing.  If there isn't an older kid, then it's 2 adults swapping with an infant for a ride clearly made for children.  So realistically, are we upset they added a height restricted ride that infants can't go on, or that 2 new parents can't go on together with their infant?  I'd never consider a 32" ride not family friendly.  To add to that, I've been annoyed in the past that I can't get a child swap for TSM (no height requirement), because bringing an infant on that ride is extremely frustrating for everyone.  I'd be much happier if that had had a 32" requirement, too.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

linzbear said:


> My 2 cents on the height restriction thing - Saucers has a 32" height requirement, which is essentially a "Can your child stand up next to the measuring stick and walk?" restriction.  This means that infants (who are just as stimulated looking at the land as they are on a ride) aren't able to go on it, which I guess is a little annoying to do a baby swap with an older kid, but then the older kid gets to go twice with both parents, so that's not really a bad thing.  If there isn't an older kid, then it's 2 adults swapping with an infant for a ride clearly made for children.  So realistically, are we upset they added a height restricted ride that infants can't go on, or that 2 new parents can't go on together with their infant?  I'd never consider a 32" ride not family friendly.  To add to that, I've been annoyed in the past that I can't get a child swap for TSM (no height requirement), because bringing an infant on that ride is extremely frustrating for everyone.  I'd be much happier if that had had a 32" requirement, too.



maybe just how we have vacationed there but I like when my entire family can ride together and not have to do rider swap.  Even if the infant doesn't get a ton out of the ride I like that my older two can ride with my wife and myself and not only one.  And infants that are less than 32" definitely get very stimulated from things like It's a Small World - more so than a static "land"


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Mickey Mouse 90th Anniversary Monorail Debuts at Disneyland Resort


----------



## HuskieJohn

TheMaxRebo said:


> "She moved through the crowded streets." - well, they got that part right
> 
> 
> This is a pretty neat summary of the travels of the Falcon:



Missing at least one planet.


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: Mickey Mouse 90th Anniversary Monorail Debuts at Disneyland Resort


I like. I’m excited for the whole Mickey celebration and for our new nighttime show.


----------



## Dentam

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> 2019 Epcot International Festival of the Arts Passport Now Available



We arrive next Monday and are looking forward to checking this festival out for the first time!


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


> PHOTOS: Mickey Mouse 90th Anniversary Monorail Debuts at Disneyland Resort


Good thing they didn't do this a WDW; People may mistake the sign with the actual age of the monorail!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tiki Birdland said:


> Good thing they didn't do this a WDW; People may mistake the sign with the actual age of the monorail!



though on the flip side, the wraps might help keep the monorails from falling apart ... like colorful, patterned duct tape


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*REVIEW:*

new menu at Backlot Express:

https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/review-backlot-express-debuts-new-menu-items/

They liked the new chicken fingers with biscuits but said the strawberry glaze was a bit strong so if fruit flavors with chicken is not something you like, ask for it without the glaze


----------



## linzbear

TheMaxRebo said:


> maybe just how we have vacationed there but I like when my entire family can ride together and not have to do rider swap.  Even if the infant doesn't get a ton out of the ride I like that my older two can ride with my wife and myself and not only one.  And infants that are less than 32" definitely get very stimulated from things like It's a Small World - more so than a static "land"


Well, I wasn't talking about Small World, I was talking about Saucers & Mania.  Sure, I want to ride Small World with everyone.  Saucers & Mania though?  You can't put 4 people and an infant in one ride vehicle anyway (and you also can't on Teacups & Dumbo, which are more akin to Saucers).


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: Mickey Mouse 90th Anniversary Monorail Debuts at Disneyland Resort


This might be my favorite monorail skin they have put on the monorails!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

linzbear said:


> Well, I wasn't talking about Small World, I was talking about Saucers & Mania.  Sure, I want to ride Small World with everyone.  Saucers & Mania though?  You can't put 4 people and an infant in one ride vehicle anyway (and you also can't on Teacups & Dumbo, which are more akin to Saucers).



right, so my point was if you are opening a land aimed at kids, then I'd like (and maybe just me) for one of the new rides to be like Small World that an entire family, no matter the make up, can do it together.


----------



## OSUZorba

sachilles said:


> I don't disagree with you, however I think Disney has already built in their safety net.
> Raise the prices, then discount it deeply later if they think they need it, therefore "lowering" the prices back to the new norm.
> People are always expecting "30% off". Who really pays full rack rate? Well, let the people that absolutely positively have to be there first, pay sky high rates. Especially since california doesn't have the disney owned bed base to capitalize on the big crowds, that money has to come in via the gate.
> 
> Florida is building the beds now. Tickets will no raise as drastically, but the beds will be required for certain perks and the beds will not get any cheaper.



Here is an interesting analysis (or opinion piece?) from Montley Fool: 

Is Disneyland Repeating Apple's Mistake?


----------



## OSUZorba

TheMaxRebo said:


> maybe just how we have vacationed there but I like when my entire family can ride together and not have to do rider swap.  Even if the infant doesn't get a ton out of the ride I like that my older two can ride with my wife and myself and not only one.  And infants that are less than 32" definitely get very stimulated from things like It's a Small World - more so than a static "land"


Yeah, my DD would've love A.S.S. when she was 6 months. There is no way we would've baby swapped it though. At 12 mo she was was 32", but it depends on the sticks. At Blizzard Beach she was over one stick, right at another, but the one right before you got on the chairlift was at least an inch over her head (all three for the same ride were different heights). The ride op was also pretty rude about it. So anyways, even though she was tall enough, could walk, look around, etc, she wasn't allowed on after we waited for it (since she was good at the stick at the front). This is a big annoyance with 32". I like the family slide rule "Must be able to sit up."


----------



## sachilles

OSUZorba said:


> Here is an interesting analysis (or opinion piece?) from Montley Fool:
> 
> Is Disneyland Repeating Apple's Mistake?


I think where they miss the mark a little is they don't factor in the season pass is where the big increase is. Disney is simply acknowledging that the break even on a season pass has been a soft point and they are tightening that down prior to a known event that will find people more likely to attend with those products.

I wish everyone could go for free, but it's a business. I think it was probably a pretty smart move for Disney. I don't think it will last for ever, but I think for this bubble it makes sense.
If they need to back track they'll simply offer a ridiculously cheap renewal to reward those that buy in at a high point. They'll feel some short term pain, but they'll recover. 

They invested a ton of money recently in the park. Most look at it as catching up to previous neglect. Truth is you know they need a return on investment, and this a large gain. Disneyland as a unit just doesn't have many ways to get that ROI like Florida does.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

DJ’s Dance ‘n’ Drive Show Retired from Cars Land


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Third Disney Springs parking garage to be called 'Grapefruit Garage'


----------



## TheMaxRebo

New Animal Kingdom map

Interesting they still have, as item #27 " Rafiki's Planet Watch" ... but I guess now it is just at the station or something and you can't go anywhere but there is a Wilderness Explorer location there?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> New Animal Kingdom map
> 
> Interesting they still have, as item #27 " Rafiki's Planet Watch" ... but I guess now it is just at the station or something and you can't go anywhere but there is a Wilderness Explorer location there?
> 
> View attachment 374082


It is supposedly going to reopen at some point this year too.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Foodie Guide to Purple Treats at Disney Parks


----------



## only hope

TheMaxRebo said:


> *REVIEW:*
> 
> new menu at Backlot Express:
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/review-backlot-express-debuts-new-menu-items/



But where will people get their yummy but way overpriced SW cupcakes now?


----------



## momof2pirates

SouthFayetteFan said:


> No Jedi Training Academy times are showing on the schedule beyond 1/12/18.  I'm hoping just a random issue but does anybody here have any insider knowledge on this one?  Could a "cost saving" maneuver be coming here??  Hoping I'm just blowing smoke here and all is well for our trip at the end of the month.



I hope it's not canceled. I have a six-year-old who will be devastated this month if it's not on. He's been waiting to do this for years! . We're a SF family as well!!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Joe Earley to lead marketing and operations for Disney+ 

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/joe-earley-lead-marketing-operations-disney-1174318


----------



## rteetz

Just for all the SWGE planners out there we do now have a subforum on TPAS for SWGE specifically. This is where all the planning threads will go.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> Just for all the SWGE planners out there we do now have a subforum on TPAS for SWGE specifically. This is where all the planning threads will go.


Thank you so much (whoever else was involved too) for doing this. I'm actually pretty excited to have it all, as best as it can be that is, in one area!

*For those, like myself, that like an easy link here it is: https://www.disboards.com/forums/star-wars-galaxies-edge-info-planning.204/ (hope it's ok to post that  )


----------



## ksromack

amalone1013 said:


> Agreed! I'm a sucker. We didn't get a regular Donald one when we got our APs back in September
> 
> Now I'm wondering where were we supposed to be able to get the Goofy ones? I might ask when we're there next weekend. Last December we did a random weekend trip but it was busy and late and it seemed like the Mickey with lights one last year would be gone, so I didn't even ask. But then we went in January and happened to buy a shirt at DHS, and they were like oh did you get your Christmas magnet? No? Here's 4!


Ugh.  We were there in December and didn't realize there were AP magnets 



Roxyfire said:


> Yes wholeheartedly agree, I don't take a lot of stock in crowd calendars anymore because of that factor is it pure crowd feel? Wait times? A combination of both? There can be a lot of people out and walking around but there's plenty of FPs available or wait times are moderate because all vehicles are running. Obviously as we've seen the opposite is happening as well.


I watched the TP Youtube video today....and I learned that the crowd calendars are definitely NOT based on how many people were in the parks, but by wait times for rides.


----------



## osully

Goodbye Dark Side Chicken & Waffles... I didn't have a chance to get them on my 2016 trip and unless they serve them at Oga's Cantina in 2019 it looks like I'll never have them


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Latest Captain Marvel trailer

https://twitter.com/marvel/status/1082479129407172608?s=21


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> True to a point, but if they really wanted to cut down I think they'd take away installment payments from California residents.



Exactly!!!!



rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Third Disney Springs parking garage to be called 'Grapefruit Garage'



It will always be pamplemousse to me @lentesta


----------



## writerguyfl

sachilles said:


> I don't disagree with you, however I think Disney has already built in their safety net.
> Raise the prices, then discount it deeply later if they think they need it, therefore "lowering" the prices back to the new norm.
> People are always expecting "30% off". Who really pays full rack rate? Well, let the people that absolutely positively have to be there first, pay sky high rates. Especially since california doesn't have the disney owned bed base to capitalize on the big crowds, that money has to come in via the gate.



The States of Florida and Georgia are safety nets for Disney World.  There are over 31 million people living in those two states.  If demand falls, all Disney has to do is offer a Florida/Georgia resident offer on tickets and/or rooms.  Since most of those people would drive to Disney, they don't need a ton of advance planning to take advantage of those types of offers.

I wish I had access to all the MyMagic+ data.  It would be fascinating to see if people using those types of discounted tickets (like the current "Discover Disney" offer) spend more or less than Annual Passholders or out-of-state/foreign visitors.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

momof2pirates said:


> I hope it's not canceled. I have a six-year-old who will be devastated this month if it's not on. He's been waiting to do this for years! . We're a SF family as well!!


They have extended Jedi Training to 1/19. It seems they’re just keeping the schedule tight.  

Bethel Park here now. I’m an alumni of SF though and still a huge football fan of the team.


----------



## hakepb

rteetz said:


> If I am not mistaken Disney is shut out at the Golden Globes.


But a few Disney properties were included in what has to be the best commercial of the year. 
(Walmart’s famous cars commercial. I’m stretching to post it here, but it’s so fun!)


----------



## j2thomason

hakepb said:


> But a few Disney properties were included in what has to be the best commercial of the year.
> (Walmart’s famous cars commercial. I’m stretching to post it here, but it’s so fun!)


I sure wish Herbie the Love Bug had been included. His 50th birthday is in March and he's getting no love


----------



## hakepb

j2thomason said:


> I sure wish Herbie the Love Bug had been included. His 50th birthday is in March and he's getting no love


Yes.  My son was bummed there was no Herbie, too.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

First Look: Adventures by Disney’s New River Cruise Vacations for 2020


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Disney Springs Construction 1/8/19 (Jaleo, NBA Experience, ETC.)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“Ant-Man and the Wasp: Nano Battle!” Ride Opens March 31st at Hong Kong Disneyland, New Preview Released


----------



## rteetz




----------



## ksromack

That looks really really cool!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New ESPN 30 for 30 Docs to Debut on ESPN; Library on ESPN+


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Epic Celebration Planned for Marvel’s 80th Anniversary


----------



## rteetz

*News*

ABC Orders Three Additional Episodes of “Grey’s Anatomy” for Current Season


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Panasonic Announces Collaboration with Disney for Mickey & Minnie’s Runaway Railway


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS - New renderings and details for the upcoming Jaleo at Disney Springs


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS - New renderings and details for the upcoming Jaleo at Disney Springs


Is there an official opening date for Jaleo?  It looks like a great place for dinner!


----------



## rteetz

ksromack said:


> Is there an official opening date for Jaleo?  It looks like a great place for dinner!


Early 2019 is all there is.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Star Wars Rival Run Weekend medals

https://www.starwars.com/news/star-...Sgd-mWrc1omK0--cvSEeF-cyJAJWQGqOfdvjvrqOUsxv4


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Star Wars Rival Run Weekend medals
> 
> https://www.starwars.com/news/star-...Sgd-mWrc1omK0--cvSEeF-cyJAJWQGqOfdvjvrqOUsxv4



I like everything about those except the human faces, like Finn and Rey. Bleh.


----------



## rteetz

Iger is a little excited for Captain Marvel 

https://twitter.com/robertiger/status/1082664056350228482?s=21


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I like everything about those except the human faces, like Finn and Rey. Bleh.


I like them. I will get around to doing the star wars races one of these days.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Iger is a little excited for Captain Marvel
> 
> https://twitter.com/robertiger/status/1082664056350228482?s=21



just saw that ... he should kill two birds with one stone and retheme Expedition Everest to Captain Marvel


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Mickey Ice Cream Bars Now Available Outside Disney Parks from Select Grocers


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Mickey Ice Cream Bars Now Available Outside Disney Parks from Select Grocers


OMG!  My kids are going to flip!!


----------



## BorderTenny

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Mickey Ice Cream Bars Now Available Outside Disney Parks from Select Grocers


$7. 49 for 6? I guess that makes them just ridiculously overpriced rather than astronomically overpriced like in the parks.


----------



## scrappinginontario

BorderTenny said:


> $7. 49 for 6? I guess that makes them just ridiculously overpriced rather than astronomically overpriced like in the parks.


  Sadly that price is not out of line with other specialty ice cream treats where I live.  It's often $6 plus for 4.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Sorry if I missed this

*NEWS*

Redhead Audio-Animatronic find home at the Walt Disney Archives:


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Mickey Ice Cream Bars Now Available Outside Disney Parks from Select Grocers



Honestly, this doesn’t excite me. What makes the Mickey bars special is that you can only get them at Disney Parks. I know that I can just not buy them in the store. But if they are readily available whenever, why would I buy them (at an exorbitant price) in the park?


----------



## rteetz

MommaBerd said:


> Honestly, this doesn’t excite me. What makes the Mickey bars special is that you can only get them at Disney Parks. I know that I can just not buy them in the store. But if they are readily available whenever, why would I buy them (at an exorbitant price) in the park?


I agree. It’s like Dole Whips.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New ‘IllumiNations’ Dining Package Coming to Epcot


----------



## jknezek

MommaBerd said:


> Honestly, this doesn’t excite me. What makes the Mickey bars special is that you can only get them at Disney Parks. I know that I can just not buy them in the store. But if they are readily available whenever, why would I buy them (at an exorbitant price) in the park?


As long as it's a limited time thing just for Mickey's 90th, I don't mind. But you are right. The exclusivity of just being able to get them in the Parks is a huge draw.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> New ‘IllumiNations’ Dining Package Coming to Epcot



Hmmm.  I already have a ressie there for our last night on the trip.......IF it were just the wife and I, I might be inclined to book this but I am the big drinker of our group and 5 adults and one kid seems pretty pricey if the others aren't heavy drinkers.   But, I wonder if not getting this will mean I will be seated inside???  Tough decision.


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> New ‘IllumiNations’ Dining Package Coming to Epcot



I'm actually surprised they didn't make the deck at R & C some kind of booking category a longtime ago. It's easy money for them and a lot less stress on the staff with all the people demanding a seat on the deck and then getting angry if they can't get one.


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> Hmmm.  I already have a ressie there for our last night on the trip.......IF it were just the wife and I, I might be inclined to book this but I am the big drinker of our group and 5 adults and one kid seems pretty pricey if the others aren't heavy drinkers.   But, I wonder if not getting this will mean I will be seated inside???  Tough decision.


Probably a safe bet that you are more likely to be seated inside.


----------



## sachilles

I've been looking for just such a thing. Didn't want to do the Frozen one. Thought about renting a boat which like $380. Only 3 people in our party, wife, my son and myself. Son will be 10 at the time of the trip.
Wife will have a drink. I would have a few. I don't think my son will eat enough of what's there.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> Probably a safe bet that you are more likely to be seated inside.



yeah, I have ate there over 20 times and always have been out on the deck.  Probably safe to assume that the last time I go I will be in the smelly corner by bathrroom.   The price fixe menu scares me a little too.  Picky eaters in my clan.  As long as they have the Pub Burger as a fallback, we would be ok even though  I hate to pay $85 for a burger meal....


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Sleeping Beauty Castle Closed for Refurbishment at Disneyland Park


----------



## Lesley Wake

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> New ‘IllumiNations’ Dining Package Coming to Epcot


ARGH! This is sooo annoying! I specifically booked Rose and Crown during Illuminations to be able to see from the seated area. The package doesn't make financial sense at all, since I have TiW. Also, the food I would probably order isn't on the Prix Fixe menu!


----------



## rteetz

Lesley Wake said:


> ARGH! This is sooo annoying! I specifically booked Rose and Crown during Illuminations to be able to see from the seated area. The package doesn't make financial sense at all, since I have TiW. Also, the food I would probably order isn't on the Prix Fixe menu!


Its definitely about capitalizing on the people who want to see Illuminations one last time.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Lesley Wake said:


> ARGH! This is sooo annoying! I specifically booked Rose and Crown during Illuminations to be able to see from the seated area. The package doesn't make financial sense at all, since I have TiW. Also, the food I would probably order isn't on the Prix Fixe menu!


I'm wondering what they will do if the night we had ressies is already mostly full?   Would we get emails cancelling so they could fill up the outside with this offer? I'm right at 100 days out and have had ressies since late last fall ...


----------



## soniam

Tigger's ally said:


> yeah, I have ate there over 20 times and always have been out on the deck.  Probably safe to assume that the last time I go I will be in the smelly corner by bathrroom.   The price fixe menu scares me a little too.  Picky eaters in my clan.  As long as they have the Pub Burger as a fallback, we would be ok even though  I hate to pay $85 for a burger meal....



I would do it, but my picky 12 year old son wouldn't eat anything from the adult or kids menu.



Tigger's ally said:


> I'm wondering what they will do if the night we had ressies is already mostly full?   Would we get emails cancelling so they could fill up the outside with this offer? I'm right at 100 days out and have had ressies since late last fall ...



I don't think they will cancel existing dining reservations, but they probably will seat you inside. I think the only reason they would cancel ADRs is for a closure or unexpected repairs. There is a chance that it could be overbooked and you would have a longer wait to be seated, but there's no guarantee of that.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: Sleeping Beauty Castle Closed for Refurbishment at Disneyland Park


I can understand why the refurb needs to happen but it still sucks for anyone who planned a trip during this time, especially all the once-in-a-lifetime-ers. No magic of seeing the castle for the first time!


----------



## Tigger's ally

soniam said:


> I would do it, but my picky 12 year old son wouldn't eat anything from the adult or kids menu.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think they will cancel existing dining reservations, but they probably will seat you inside. I think the only reason they would cancel ADRs is for a closure or unexpected repairs. There is a chance that it could be overbooked and you would have a longer wait to be seated, but there's no guarantee of that.



Well, I just checked my date and there is no availability and this offer hasn't even come out yet....Wonder if it is basically for closer to fall (and the last showings of Illuminations) but have included any dates that have open seating.... Either that or they just sat aside all available times...


----------



## amalone1013

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> New ‘IllumiNations’ Dining Package Coming to Epcot


Don't tell my husband. 

He'll finally want to eat at R&C...


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: Sleeping Beauty Castle Closed for Refurbishment at Disneyland Park


Yikes...that is so not pretty at all.


----------



## amalone1013

dolewhipdreams said:


> I can understand why the refurb needs to happen but it still sucks for anyone who planned a trip during this time, especially all the once-in-a-lifetime-ers. No magic of seeing the castle for the first time!


My very first Disney trip was to DLR while they were bedazzling the castle for the 60th, so they had the tarps up with the sketch of the castle... I was soooo disappointed! I ended up going to DLP later that year so I feel like that is my magical first castle


----------



## soniam

Tigger's ally said:


> Well, I just checked my date and there is no availability and this offer hasn't even come out yet....Wonder if it is basically for closer to fall (and the last showings of Illuminations) but have included any dates that have open seating.... Either that or they just sat aside all available times...



They may have set aside some spots ahead of time or when they figured out they were doing this. I'm sure you will have a nice dinner anyway. There are lots of good places to view Illuminations.


----------



## Tigger's ally

soniam said:


> They may have set aside some spots ahead of time or when they figured out they were doing this. I'm sure you will have a nice dinner anyway. There are lots of good places to view Illuminations.



Yeah. lots of people have commented that they have a place for those who are eating inside to go out and watch.  Figure this late that is what we will do. I do spend a lot of money on food so it is not out of the realm that I change it once full details come out.  Already hitting Ohanna, Boathouse, Cali Grill, and Yachtsman so $150 more than I had planned for that dinner wouldn't be ruled out.


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Star Wars Rival Run Weekend medals
> 
> https://www.starwars.com/news/star-...Sgd-mWrc1omK0--cvSEeF-cyJAJWQGqOfdvjvrqOUsxv4


Oh my poor knees.  I would be very tempted to do a SW race!  What's the absolute maximum time needed to still qualify?



rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> New ‘IllumiNations’ Dining Package Coming to Epcot


Makes me think there will be no dinner seating availability at R&C anymore without this package.  



sachilles said:


> I've been looking for just such a thing. Didn't want to do the Frozen one. Thought about renting a boat which like $380. Only 3 people in our party, wife, my son and myself. Son will be 10 at the time of the trip.
> Wife will have a drink. I would have a few. I don't think my son will eat enough of what's there.


There is a thread on the boards about sharing Illuminations cruises.  We did this with 7 other people from these boards back in 2012 I think.  Bummer for us it rained and our boat stayed parked under one of the bridges....so we really didnt see Illuminations very well at all


----------



## rteetz

ksromack said:


> Oh my poor knees. I would be very tempted to do a SW race! What's the absolute maximum time needed to still qualify?


No need to qualify. You just need to keep a 16 min/mile pace. The 5K is a lot more lenient than the larger races.


----------



## sachilles

Tigger's ally said:


> Well, I just checked my date and there is no availability and this offer hasn't even come out yet....Wonder if it is basically for closer to fall (and the last showings of Illuminations) but have included any dates that have open seating.... Either that or they just sat aside all available times...


I think they tend to have a buffer in the restaurant reservation system allowing for some walk up traffic. I'd assume in this case, that is probably going out the window. So the walk up guests will basically be shut out I'd guess.


----------



## Lesley Wake

Tigger's ally said:


> Yeah. lots of people have commented that they have a place for those who are eating inside to go out and watch.  Figure this late that is what we will do. I do spend a lot of money on food so it is not out of the realm that I change it once full details come out.  Already hitting Ohanna, Boathouse, Cali Grill, and Yachtsman so $150 more than I had planned for that dinner wouldn't be ruled out.


I normally don't mind paying extra for dining packages, but this one is outrageously overpriced! It's $85 for a 3-course meal. I totaled up what we would probably spend and it was around $65 (no appetizers, yes to desserts) for 2 people (I also have the TiW discount). So, yeah, $105 extra for Illuminations viewing and meals I am not as interested in - hard pass! 

We are doing the Rivers of Light package, but that is at Tiffins, where any dish is included, so if we get the surf & turf it almost is even already! ($67 for package vs $62 for entree, ~$15 for appetizer, ~$10 for dessert, ~$5 drink)


----------



## Tigger's ally

Lesley Wake said:


> I normally don't mind paying extra for dining packages, but this one is outrageously overpriced! It's $85 for a 3-course meal. I totaled up what we would probably spend and it was around $65 (no appetizers, yes to desserts) for 2 people (I also have the TiW discount). So, yeah, $105 extra for Illuminations viewing and meals I am not as interested in - hard pass!
> 
> We are doing the Rivers of Light package, but that is at Tiffins, where any dish is included, so if we get the surf & turf it almost is even already! ($67 for package vs $62 for entree, ~$15 for appetizer, ~$10 for dessert, ~$5 drink)



In their defense, the all you can drink beer and wine would make it beneficial for me (that's why hoopdedoo is a great deal for wifey and I), just not my family.  I usually will drink about 6-8 pints of Harp while I enjoy my meal and the show.  That's easily $50-$75 worth.  Like I said though, the rest of my party would only have a couple glasses of wine or a couple beers.  And the princess that is my Granttinker would be all over the all you can drink milk with her cheesy pasta!


----------



## Lesley Wake

Tigger's ally said:


> In their defense, the all you can drink beer and wine would make it beneficial for me (that's why hoopdedoo is a great deal for wifey and I), just not my family.  I usually will drink about 6-8 pints of Harp while I enjoy my meal and the show.  That's easily $50-$75 worth.  Like I said though, the rest of my party would only have a couple glasses of wine or a couple beers.  And the princess that is my Granttinker would be all over the all you can drink milk with her cheesy pasta!


I missed the alcohol option! Then yes, it could make more financial sense to some people. I drink, but only when I feel like it, and usually am too tired at Disney to bother (though I don't have any small children to wrangle)!


----------



## saskdw

Lesley Wake said:


> ARGH! This is sooo annoying! I specifically booked Rose and Crown during Illuminations to be able to see from the seated area. The package doesn't make financial sense at all, since I have TiW. Also, the food I would probably order isn't on the Prix Fixe menu!



There was no guarantee that you would be seated on the balcony anyway though.


----------



## saskdw

sachilles said:


> I've been looking for just such a thing. Didn't want to do the Frozen one. Thought about renting a boat which like $380. Only 3 people in our party, wife, my son and myself. Son will be 10 at the time of the trip.
> Wife will have a drink. I would have a few. I don't think my son will eat enough of what's there.



Yeah, we will be all over this if it's still in place when we go.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tigger's ally said:


> In their defense, the all you can drink beer and wine would make it beneficial for me (that's why hoopdedoo is a great deal for wifey and I), just not my family.  I usually will drink about 6-8 pints of Harp while I enjoy my meal and the show.  That's easily $50-$75 worth.  Like I said though, the rest of my party would only have a couple glasses of wine or a couple beers.  And the princess that is my Granttinker would be all over the all you can drink milk with her cheesy pasta!



the unlimited drinks is appealing - so I assume no TiW discounts on things like this?


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


> I agree. It’s like Dole Whips.


We can get "Dole Whips" locally too at "Menchies"; Dole Branded too. But, you don't get the park atmosphere. At WDW, you don't have to clean it up when the kids drop it on the ground!


----------



## saskdw

Lesley Wake said:


> I missed the alcohol option! Then yes, it could make more financial sense to some people. I drink, but only when I feel like it, and usually am too tired at Disney to bother (though I don't have any small children to wrangle)!



I think it's a pretty good value for some people. I haven't looked at the menu recently, but figure something like this:

appetizer: $10
entree: $30
Dessert: $10
3 beers: $21

Total: $71

Plus you get a guaranteed seat on the deck and the $85 includes the tip. Priced pretty fair IMO.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Aquatica Becomes the First Water Park in the World to Be a Certified Autism Center


----------



## TheMaxRebo

saskdw said:


> I think it's a pretty good value for some people. I haven't looked at the menu recently, but figure something like this:
> 
> appetizer: $10
> entree: $30
> Dessert: $10
> 3 beers: $21
> 
> Total: $71
> 
> Plus you get a guaranteed seat on the deck and the $85 includes the tip. Priced pretty fair IMO.



given the unlimited adult beverages I think this pricing is much more reasonable than many other things - though, kinda sucks for those that don't drink - or are "Disney Adults" but under 21


----------



## sachilles

The alcohol on the illuminations package is what tips in favor for me. However, I much as I like an adult beverage, I don't drink a ton at Disney. Usually I've had more than my fair share of sun and need to fill up on water. I like the idea of having a couple + drinks there, but I think at tops I'd have two. I'd like to think I'd have more as no rides would be likely as it's end of night at the park, but I think I'm starting to come down with an advance case of A.G.E.


----------



## merry_nbright

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Aquatica Becomes the First Water Park in the World to Be a Certified Autism Center



That’s amazing! I’m a nanny for a child on the spectrum and his twin brother isn’t, so this is a place for BOTH of them to enjoy!


----------



## skier_pete

sachilles said:


> I've been looking for just such a thing. Didn't want to do the Frozen one. Thought about renting a boat which like $380. Only 3 people in our party, wife, my son and myself. Son will be 10 at the time of the trip.
> Wife will have a drink. I would have a few. I don't think my son will eat enough of what's there.



Find likeminded DISers to share a boat. There used to be a thread about this on the boards (Cruise shares). We've shared a boat twice. Divide the boat by 8-10 people it's a pretty good price.


----------



## sachilles

********** said:


> Find likeminded DISers to share a boat. There used to be a thread about this on the boards (Cruise shares). We've shared a boat twice. Divide the boat by 8-10 people it's a pretty good price.


I'm in that thread now, no bites thus far.
I'll probably book our own boat and offer up seats, but this package is worth discussing with the spousal unit before I pull that trigger.

Side problem.....I need my kids hockey team to perform poorly in the playoffs, otherwise our vacation will be shortened. Unfortunately I'm his coach, so I can't really get out of it.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Lesley Wake said:


> I missed the alcohol option! Then yes, it could make more financial sense to some people. I drink, but only when I feel like it, and usually am too tired at Disney to bother (though I don't have any small children to wrangle)!



I drink only when I feel like it too.    I just get that feeling lotsa more oftener than most.


----------



## Tigger's ally

sachilles said:


> Side problem.....I need my kids hockey team to perform poorly in the playoffs, otherwise our vacation will be shortened. Unfortunately I'm his coach, so I can't really get out of it.



Ice Rink could have a heat wave.....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tigger's ally said:


> I drink only when I feel like it too.    I just get that feeling lotsa more oftener than most.



our upcoming trip is Adults Only and one of the few times we are staying onsite and won't have a car ... so the unlimited drinks is more appealing than for other trips


----------



## jlundeen

wonder what the odds are of this becoming the NORM.....  We usually try to book R&C for Illuminations, but they have changed the menu, and now we find it less appealing.  Used to really like the Steak and Fish & Chips - but sadly, it's gone.  There are other restaurants with Illuminations viewing, but I'm not sure it they have as good a vantage point.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jlundeen said:


> wonder what the odds are of this becoming the NORM.....  We usually try to book R&C for Illuminations, but they have changed the menu, and now we find it less appealing.  Used to really like the Steak and Fish & Chips - but sadly, it's gone.  There are other restaurants with Illuminations viewing, but I'm not sure it they have as good a vantage point.



I would think that at least for this they would have announced other restaurants at the same time if they were going to only have packages for illuminations viewing elsewhere

BTW - we've done dining at Spice Road Table and thought it had a plenty fine view of Illuminations, maybe not quite as close, but we liked it quite a lot (if you are looking for other options)


----------



## ksromack

jlundeen said:


> wonder what the odds are of this becoming the NORM.....  We usually try to book R&C for Illuminations, but they have changed the menu, and now we find it less appealing.  Used to really like the Steak and Fish & Chips - but sadly, it's gone.  There are other restaurants with Illuminations viewing, but I'm not sure it they have as good a vantage point.


We had a great view from Spice Road Table last October. I think our ADRs were for 8pm but the host at the check-in table suggested we arrive around 7:45 in order to get one of the lagoon-side tables.  It was actually a great meal for me and my 6 high school gal pals.


----------



## saskdw

sachilles said:


> The alcohol on the illuminations package is what tips in favor for me. However, I much as I like an adult beverage, I don't drink a ton at Disney. Usually I've had more than my fair share of sun and need to fill up on water. I like the idea of having a couple + drinks there, but I think at tops I'd have two. I'd like to think I'd have more as no rides would be likely as it's end of night at the park, but I think I'm starting to come down with an advance case of A.G.E.



We have sat on the deck at R & C for Illuminations a few times. Typically I would have 2 beers during the 2 1/2 hours that we are there. With this pkg I might extend that to 3 or 4 depending on my mood. I doubt there are too many power drinkers that would be trying guzzle their weight in beer....lol. Really good value here IMO and I really like the idea of getting a guaranteed seat on the deck.


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> our upcoming trip is Adults Only and one of the few times we are staying onsite and won't have a car ... so the unlimited drinks is more appealing than for other trips



We drive half the time and fly half the time When we drive to the world, we park our vehicle and never get in it till we leave. Totally utilize the free transportation, especially at the end of the day after cocktails.


----------



## Cinderumbrella

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/epcot/illuminations-dinner-package/

Seating starts at 8 & ends at 9:30.


----------



## Firebird060

If only R&C still sold a Yard of Beer,   oh it would make since then for this package


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Guests Will Soon Discover a Dynamic Design When Jaleo Opens at Disney Springs


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Ant-Man and The Wasp: Nano Battle! Opens March 31 at Hong Kong Disneyland


----------



## saskdw

Cinderumbrella said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/epcot/illuminations-dinner-package/
> 
> Seating starts at 8 & ends at 9:30.



Obviously trying to limit the amount of drinks served. It say's aprox. 90 mins. I'd guess they would seat people earlier. I would also suspect for most people they would still serve one more drink after 9:30pm. Unless they feel like you've had enough. I could be wrong, but we've always had friendly service there.


----------



## goofygal531

With the DHS fireworks show changing to “Wonderful World of Animation”, any rumor the SW fireworks dessert party will change to reflect the new show? My family already asked me to book it!


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Guests Will Soon Discover a Dynamic Design When Jaleo Opens at Disney Springs



So the building is based on an artichoke, but they don't even have my favorite dish from my trip to Spain on the menu - grilled artichokes. I didn't see artichokes at all when I just skimmed the menu.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

sachilles said:


> The alcohol on the illuminations package is what tips in favor for me


Exactly the reason why all of these packages stink for my family. We don't drink. I wish they offered non-alcoholic packages for us.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tiki Birdland said:


> Exactly the reason why all of these packages stink for my family. We don't drink. I wish they offered non-alcoholic packages for us.



or like 2 prices - with and without ... but they know it looks better if they bake it in


----------



## saskdw

Tiki Birdland said:


> Exactly the reason why all of these packages stink for my family. We don't drink. I wish they offered non-alcoholic packages for us.



They do. They're $85.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

saskdw said:


> They do. They're $85


Sorry, not subsidizing the drinks... At least I'm valuable locally as the designated driver and get any non-alcoholic drinks for free.


----------



## rteetz

Reported new look for Disneyland’s castle


----------



## saskdw

Tiki Birdland said:


> Sorry, not subsidizing the drinks... At least I'm valuable locally as the designated driver and get any non-alcoholic drinks for free.



I think this is all about perspective. I would consider this pkg even if I wasn't drinking because it guarantees a seat on the deck.

The main reason we eat at R & C is to sit on the deck for the fireworks. We've done this 4 times. I've always been able to sweet talk us into a deck spot, but it is stressful walking up to the stand to get seated knowing the entire family will be upset if we have to sit inside. I would gladly slide someone a twenty or whatever to get the table we want. So I have know problem paying a little extra for that guaranteed seat. I suspect way more than enough people will agree with me and these will book up fast. I actually have no idea why these seats weren't a specific booking all along.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> Its definitely about capitalizing on the people who want to see Illuminations one last time.




Yep I will probably book this for July.


----------



## jlundeen

Re: the R&C Dining Package

I started thinking about that area on the France side where they have often hosted private parties and is separate from the R&C patio itself...do you think that maybe that could be where they do the Dining Package?  Or maybe let the folks who have dined inside have access to  that area to watch, similar to what Cali Grill does?  

Or how about that little seating area on the Canada side of R&C....that could be roped off for party guests... or inside diners....

Just a thought....


----------



## atricks

Universal News:

  Walls have gone up for serious prep work in Jurassic Park at Islands of Adventure to move kiosks and games out to make room for the rumored Jurassic Park roller coaster today.   You have to love how Universal just up and does things without announcements.  

These particular structures will be gone probably before the end of the week, the raptor encounter will likely move very soon and then the coaster will start going up shortly after.

Some Photos at https://twitter.com/OrlParkNews/status/1082752852613832705


----------



## disneygirlsng

goofygal531 said:


> With the DHS fireworks show changing to “Wonderful World of Animation”, any rumor the SW fireworks dessert party will change to reflect the new show? My family already asked me to book it!


I don't know that it's been officially confirmed if it will be replacing the SW fireworks or Movie Magic yet (or both I guess is a possibility). The SW fireworks could keep going, at least for now.


----------



## Iowamomof4

Moliphino said:


> So the building is based on an artichoke, but they don't even have my favorite dish from my trip to Spain on the menu - grilled artichokes. I didn't see artichokes at all when I just skimmed the menu.


Where did you see a menu?


----------



## rteetz

Iowamomof4 said:


> Where did you see a menu?


The menu has been posted. It’s on BlogMickey for sure probably several other sites.


----------



## Sweettears

MommaBerd said:


> Honestly, this doesn’t excite me. What makes the Mickey bars special is that you can only get them at Disney Parks. I know that I can just not buy them in the store. But if they are readily available whenever, why would I buy them (at an exorbitant price) in the park?


You mean like popcorn, bottled water, beer etc....


----------



## Sweettears

sachilles said:


> I've been looking for just such a thing. Didn't want to do the Frozen one. Thought about renting a boat which like $380. Only 3 people in our party, wife, my son and myself. Son will be 10 at the time of the trip.
> Wife will have a drink. I would have a few. I don't think my son will eat enough of what's there.


There is a thread here somewhere that would allow you to combine with another party to rent the boats. Honestly I would look into it. We rented a boat once and it is one of my more memorable experiences


----------



## Sweettears

ksromack said:


> Oh my poor knees.  I would be very tempted to do a SW race!  What's the absolute maximum time needed to still qualify?
> 
> 
> Makes me think there will be no dinner seating availability at R&C anymore without this package.
> 
> 
> There is a thread on the boards about sharing Illuminations cruises.  We did this with 7 other people from these boards back in 2012 I think.  Bummer for us it rained and our boat stayed parked under one of the bridges....so we really didnt see Illuminations very well at all


When we did the cruise we watched from underneath, or close to, the bridge. I believe that was standard operating procedure.


----------



## MommaBerd

Sweettears said:


> You mean like popcorn, bottled water, beer etc....



Your argument is the opposite of mine - why buy those things in the park when they are readily available elsewhere? It’s not the same. Bottled water and beer aren’t a “Disney” thing; one could maybe argue the popcorn (I never knew it was so good until I tried it!).


----------



## Sweettears

MommaBerd said:


> Your argument is the opposite of mine - why buy those things in the park when they are readily available elsewhere? It’s not the same. Bottled water and beer aren’t a “Disney” thing; one could maybe argue the popcorn (I never knew it was so good until I tried it!).


I get it. I couldn’t find the sarcasm emoji


----------



## BigRed98

atricks said:


> Universal News:
> 
> Walls have gone up for serious prep work in Jurassic Park at Islands of Adventure to move kiosks and games out to make room for the rumored Jurassic Park roller coaster today.   You have to love how Universal just up and does things without announcements.
> 
> These particular structures will be gone probably before the end of the week, the raptor encounter will likely move very soon and then the coaster will start going up shortly after.
> 
> Some Photos at https://twitter.com/OrlParkNews/status/1082752852613832705



Alicia Stella from Theme Park Stop has been talking about this Jurassic Park coaster for quite some time now. She seems to have really good Universal sources and recently she’s been on the money with a lot of rumors. I started following her a few months ago and she’s definitely worth a follow and listen on twitter and YouTube for Universal Rumors.


----------



## mfly

rteetz said:


> Reported new look for Disneyland’s castle
> 
> View attachment 374322


Wow. Maybe it’s just the rendering, but it makes the castle look even smaller than before. 

I had a DL AP for a handfulof years.  The number one comment I got whenever I’d go with someone for their first time was their surprise at how small Sleeping Beauty’s Castle is...


----------



## dlavender

atricks said:


> Universal News:
> 
> Walls have gone up for serious prep work in Jurassic Park at Islands of Adventure to move kiosks and games out to make room for the rumored Jurassic Park roller coaster today.   You have to love how Universal just up and does things without announcements.
> 
> These particular structures will be gone probably before the end of the week, the raptor encounter will likely move very soon and then the coaster will start going up shortly after.
> 
> Some Photos at https://twitter.com/OrlParkNews/status/1082752852613832705



I’m excited for this, even though I have no idea what kind of coaster this will be.  IMO Uni needs these two coasters to really put it back in play for us. (The new HP coaster and this one)


----------



## danikoski

mfly said:


> Wow. Maybe it’s just the rendering, but it makes the castle look even smaller than before.
> 
> I had a DL AP for a handfulof years.  The number one comment I got whenever I’d go with someone for their first time was their surprise at how small Sleeping Beauty’s Castle is...



I remember that about Sleeping Beauty's Castle...it was so much smaller than Cinderella's! I was born and raised on WDW. Used to go every year growing up. As an adult, I had the opportunity to go to DL, and I was shocked by how small it was! I enjoyed it, and some of the rides are better, IMO (cough* Space Mountain* cough), but I was just shocked by the size and how there is no bubble. I want to get back out there, but with SW:GE opening in June, it won't be this year! Plus we are going to WDW, which is going to eat all of my money even with my parents paying for the lodging.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> Reported new look for Disneyland’s castle
> 
> View attachment 374322



That's a joke, right?

But I actually like that.



Sweettears said:


> There is a thread here somewhere that would allow you to combine with another party to rent the boats. Honestly I would look into it. We rented a boat once and it is one of my more memorable experiences



We got a boat for illuminations before. Loved it!

We even lucked out and got the pirate boat.

I think renting boats for illuminations and wishes is one of the only truly unknown/hidden experiences left at the parks.


----------



## Grand Admiral

MommaBerd said:


> Your argument is the opposite of mine - why buy those things in the park when they are readily available elsewhere? It’s not the same. Bottled water and beer aren’t a “Disney” thing; one could maybe argue the popcorn (I never knew it was so good until I tried it!).



If you look at the WDWNT article, the store-bought Mickey Bars have half the fat and 8g less sugar, so I bet they won't taste the same as the real deal.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Grand Admiral said:


> If you look at the WDWNT article, the store-bought Mickey Bars have half the fat and 8g less sugar, so I bet they won't taste the same as the real deal.


  They are also smaller than the ones we get in the parks so everything would be less.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> That's a joke, right?
> 
> But I actually like that.


No


----------



## rteetz

Hello from Orlando!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Disney IT issues hit again! I get to the front of the line to register for DVC Moonlight Magic at the Magic Kingdom this morning, and the page they are redirecting people to register crashes. So, now I'm back at the original screen saying that the line is paused, but keep this page open. I'm also on a 25+ minute hold for DVC Members Services. I'm going to be so mad if this sells out!


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> Hello from Orlando!



Great I just got home to this crap up here, like 5 degrees now so enjoy.


----------



## JaxDad

rteetz said:


> Hello from Orlando!


Welcome back to Florida!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Hello from Orlando!


Good luck in the marathon this week and have fun!


----------



## YesterDark

rteetz said:


> Hello from Orlando!


Have fun and hydrate.


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> Reported new look for Disneyland’s castle
> 
> View attachment 374322



I guess I never realized it, but that's kind of what it already looks like.  For some reason I thought the whole thing was pink, but those 'stones' have always been there.  Orlando is my 'home' anyways, so that's probably why.


----------



## mikeamizzle

Ryan youre going to be blown away by the work on going on near IG in Epcot, would be interested to hear your impressions when you get a chance.


----------



## Mr. Drauer

rteetz said:


> Hello from Orlando!


welcome back!  thanks for bringing tonights cold weather down with you.


----------



## Firebird060

Have fun Ryan we expect go pro footage from the marathon.   We need Reetz cam


----------



## rteetz

Mr. Drauer said:


> welcome back!  thanks for bringing tonights cold weather down with you.


This is summer for me!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New snack themed merchandise 

http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/disney-snacks-merchandise-line-arrives-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Hello from Orlando!



Just boarded a plane to head to Miami - so if you want you can look up at about 1:45 and wave to me


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney buys more land 

https://wdwnt.news/19010903


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney buys more land
> 
> https://wdwnt.news/19010903



I am sure it is just for more water conservation and offset other land they want to use .... but also find it interesting it looks to be near a Sunrail station


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> No



Hmm, thought it was a play on the walls in front of the castle.

Oh well


----------



## MamaMaleficent2016

sachilles said:


> I've been looking for just such a thing. Didn't want to do the Frozen one. Thought about renting a boat which like $380. Only 3 people in our party, wife, my son and myself. Son will be 10 at the time of the trip.
> Wife will have a drink. I would have a few. I don't think my son will eat enough of what's there.



I would think the boat rental will be very popular for this purpose. 
I’m renting the boat for my May trip to bid farewell to Illuminations. We’ll be celebrating my daughter’s college graduation and Illuminations is her favorite night show. She’s grown up with it. I’m sure we’ll both be crying through the whole thing.


----------



## scrappinginontario

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am sure it is just for more water conservation and offset other land they want to use .... but also find it interesting it looks to be near a Sunrail station
> 
> View attachment 374472


  Please help to educate me.  If Disney wants to build additional things within it's existing property, they need to do water conservation elsewhere?  Just trying to understand how all of this works.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## jknezek

scrappinginontario said:


> Please help to educate me.  If Disney wants to build additional things within it's existing property, they need to do water conservation elsewhere?  Just trying to understand how all of this works.  Thanks for your help!


Basically correct though the technicalities get really tricky as do the formulas for how big the offsets need to be. And if they are existing wetlands or reestablishing land as wetlands.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Ticket office and Orange County Sheriffs office coming to Disney Springs

https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/ticket-sa...ving-into-unoccupied-disney-springs-building/


----------



## shoreward

rteetz said:


> Hello from Orlando!


You escaped the cold weather up here; it's 17 degrees right now.

Have fun!


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Party for Mickey Mouse, Lunar New Year Celebration and the Opening of Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge at the Disneyland Resort in 2019


----------



## saskdw

Mr. Drauer said:


> welcome back!  thanks for bringing tonights cold weather down with you.



Cold weather? It's in the 70's!

Windchill was -28 here last night.


----------



## jknezek

AT&T is looking to sell its 10% stake in Hulu as well as some other assets to raise $6-8 billion. Be interesting to see if Disney tries to pick that up as well as the majority they already own.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Star Wars Resistance gets second season 

https://d23.com/just-announced-star...d-season-in-fall-2019/?share_token=330a7513ee


----------



## MommaBerd

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am sure it is just for more water conservation and offset other land they want to use .... but also find it interesting it looks to be near a Sunrail station
> 
> View attachment 374472



Definitely curious about all this...that is a pretty sizable amount of land, including the previous purchase.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
John Lasseter has a new job!

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/john-lasseter-lead-animation-skydance-1174878


----------



## TheFloatingBear

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New snack themed merchandise
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/disney-snacks-merchandise-line-arrives-at-walt-disney-world/



I love a good snack theme - that apron is calling my name! Good luck in the marathon!


----------



## samsteele

Any word on the state of repairs for Maleficent the float? Is she expected to return to MK in the near future?


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


> John Lasseter has a new job!


I happy that he found a new place to express his creativity. Not sure how long his critics can hold on to their anger. I don't even pretend to understand the details. But, he seems sincere in his remorse. I wish him well.


----------



## Tigger's ally

samsteele said:


> Any word on the state of repairs for Maleficent the float? Is she expected to return to MK in the near future?



it does seem to be dragon on..


----------



## Bay Max

Tigger's ally said:


> it does seem to be dragon on..


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> John Lasseter has a new job!
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/john-lasseter-lead-animation-skydance-1174878



This is not a surprise at all. Seeing as this is a new start up - it's hard to say if there's a negative impact to his presence. Reading the article one of their two movies is directed by a women. Hope she doesn't get packed off - then we should be worried about the guy.


----------



## soniam

BigRed98 said:


> Alicia Stella from Theme Park Stop has been talking about this Jurassic Park coaster for quite some time now. She seems to have really good Universal sources and recently she’s been on the money with a lot of rumors. I started following her a few months ago and she’s definitely worth a follow and listen on twitter and YouTube for Universal Rumors.



She started a Disney/Universal rumors podcast late last year called Park Stop Podcast. I think it's monthly. She also shows up on the Unofficial Universal Orlando Podcast sometimes and contributes to their page. I like her approach to the rumors a lot. She seems to do a lot of research too.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Opening date for Ballast Point 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/ballast-p...pen-on-jan-16-in-disneylands-downtown-disney/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Dreamworks changes 

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/a...-depart-1175008#click=https://t.co/a2gg96hlkL


----------



## rteetz




----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> View attachment 374556 View attachment 374557 View attachment 374558 View attachment 374559



Thanks, exciting.


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney buys more land
> 
> https://wdwnt.news/19010903


Does the proximity to the Sun Rail line have anything to do with it?


----------



## Sweettears

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am sure it is just for more water conservation and offset other land they want to use .... but also find it interesting it looks to be near a Sunrail station
> 
> View attachment 374472


Saw that as well.


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New snack themed merchandise
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/disney-snacks-merchandise-line-arrives-at-walt-disney-world/


I really think I need that silicone popsicle mold.  


Good luck with the marathon, Ryan.   My 27 yo son ran his way through college and to this day has only run one race since.  I'm sure the weather there is better than here.  We're supposed to get snow friday night here in mid-America.


----------



## rteetz

Sweettears said:


> Does the proximity to the Sun Rail line have anything to do with it?


Too early to know.


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> John Lasseter has a new job!
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/john-lasseter-lead-animation-skydance-1174878



Clearly Skydance Media has never heard of negligent hiring


----------



## Q-man

scrappinginontario said:


> Please help to educate me.  If Disney wants to build additional things within it's existing property, they need to do water conservation elsewhere?  Just trying to understand how all of this works.  Thanks for your help!


Historically(or should that be as of late with modern conservation?) Disney can develop 25-35% the amount of acreage that they put in a conservation offset. Combined with last month's purchase that is close to 1900 acres which would allow 250-600 acres to be developed on property.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


> Dreamworks changes
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/a...-depart-1175008#click=https://t.co/a2gg96hlkL


Guess it's not just Disney without new ideas. A reboot of Shrek, Puss-N-Boots sequel, How To Train Your Dragon sequel.

Playing it safe may soon cost these studios real money. I'd wait for Netflix on any of the proposals in that article.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## merry_nbright

rteetz said:


> View attachment 374662 View attachment 374663 View attachment 374664



Thanks for the pictures and good luck in the marathon! Have fun!


----------



## rteetz

Actively working in the lagoon this morning


----------



## MommaBerd

PolyRob said:


> Clearly Skydance Media has never heard of negligent hiring



Given that they’ve extensively worked with their legal counsel and conducted their own investigation of the allegations against Lassiter, I would say they have.


----------



## The Pho

*News
*
Director confirms a third Mary Poppins film in the early stages.

https://www.mirror.co.uk/film/mary-poppins-returns-sequel-early-13837488.amp


----------



## OKW Lover

PolyRob said:


> Clearly Skydance Media has never heard of negligent hiring


I've never heard of negligent hiring so I'm certainly not an expert in the subject.  However, I did note in various news sources that there was extensive discussion and review before they decided to hire John.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> *News
> *
> Director confirms a third Mary Poppins film in the early stages.
> 
> https://www.mirror.co.uk/film/mary-poppins-returns-sequel-early-13837488.amp


I’m okay with this.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Cosmic Rays refurbishment 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/photos-so...cation-while-main-dining-room-gets-an-update/


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Cosmic Rays refurbishment
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/photos-so...cation-while-main-dining-room-gets-an-update/



I didn't see any dates for this? Any thoughts on how long until that section reopens? The overall refurb of this area seems to have been going on for years, though I know that it has been several separate projects.


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> I didn't see any dates for this? Any thoughts on how long until that section reopens? The overall refurb of this area seems to have been going on for years, though I know that it has been several separate projects.


Probably no dates because the restaurant isn’t fully closed. No idea on how long.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Cosmic Rays refurbishment
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/photos-so...cation-while-main-dining-room-gets-an-update/


Even though I haven't really ventured in to eat there I do think it's nice that this place is getting quite the overhaul. With the outdoor seating and now the interior getting some lovin' (or a lot depending on how extensive of the work they are doing) sounds like they plan for this to stick around for a good while. I like that for a QS place (and quite a decent sized one too) it's getting this attention.


----------



## SG131

rteetz said:


> Actively working in the lagoon this morning
> 
> View attachment 374670 View attachment 374671


And this picture is in a nutshell why I don’t think rundisney is in my future! I don’t call that morning I call that middle of they night when you couldn’t pay me to be out of bed!!!


----------



## Tiki Birdland

The Pho said:


> Director confirms a third Mary Poppins film in the early stages.
> 
> https://www.mirror.co.uk/film/mary-poppins-returns-sequel-early-13837488.amp


I'd go see a 3rd iteration... if it's at least as good as _Mary Poppins Returns_. I don't see it as a franchise like Harry Potter or SW. I would like see to a revival of the musical genre in general though. Lot's of great classics for studios to mine from.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I do think it's nice that this place is getting quite the overhaul.


Glad to hear of the refurb, as long as Sonny comes back. It's our kids' favorite QS in all of WDW; we never fail to eat there at least once during our stays. For the adults, it's just "meh"; but we all love Sonny's act. So, I'll suffer the burgers and chicken to see him!


----------



## mikepizzo

Tiki Birdland said:


> I'd go see a 3rd iteration... if it's at least as good as _Mary Poppins Returns_. I don't see it as a franchise like Harry Potter or SW. I would like to a revival of the musical genre in general though. Lot's of great classics for studios to mine from.



You're in luck!

Brad Bird is working on a Live-Action musical that will have about 20 minutes of animation


----------



## Tiki Birdland

mikepizzo said:


> Brad Bird is working on a Live-Action musical


Looking to hear more about that. I actually liked Tomorrowland; not wildly. But, it was good to see some originality onscreen. Incredibles 2 was enjoyable, even though it played "too safe". Glad to see the real super heros returning after 14 years.


----------



## rteetz

SG131 said:


> And this picture is in a nutshell why I don’t think rundisney is in my future! I don’t call that morning I call that middle of they night when you couldn’t pay me to be out of bed!!!


It’s definitely early but I enjoy it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SG131 said:


> And this picture is in a nutshell why I don’t think rundisney is in my future! I don’t call that morning I call that middle of they night when you couldn’t pay me to be out of bed!!!



plus, for me, there is the whole "running" thing


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> View attachment 374662 View attachment 374663 View attachment 374664



Didn't picture in my head that the "tunnel" from the loading building to the new building would have such a slope to it, I pictures it more horizontal and then going up once in the new buidling

But this looks cool!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

new pin of the month series: "Kingdom Consoles" launched

I am not a big pin person, but as a retro gaming fan I think these are pretty cool!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New floats for Universals Mardi Gras

https://orlandoinformer.com/universal/mardi-gras/


----------



## MommaBerd

The Pho said:


> *News
> *
> Director confirms a third Mary Poppins film in the early stages.
> 
> https://www.mirror.co.uk/film/mary-poppins-returns-sequel-early-13837488.amp



I liked the movie a lot, but I don’t really want a sequel.



TheMaxRebo said:


> Didn't picture in my head that the "tunnel" from the loading building to the new building would have such a slope to it, I pictures it more horizontal and then going up once in the new buidling
> 
> But this looks cool!



It’s tough to get a sense of scale from pictures, but that lift hill (at least that what it looks like to me) looks impressive!


----------



## mollmoll4

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> new pin of the month series: "Kingdom Consoles" launched
> 
> I am not a big pin person, but as a retro gaming fan I think these are pretty cool!
> 
> View attachment 374695



I'm not usually into pins, but I used to play The Little Mermaid game on NES and this is bringing back some SERIOUS nostalgia. Guess I'll be getting it if I can....


----------



## Ariel484

SG131 said:


> And this picture is in a nutshell why I don’t think rundisney is in my future! *I don’t call that morning I call that middle of they night* when you couldn’t pay me to be out of bed!!!


Races have to be over/mostly over before the parks open and before it gets really hot out...but re: the part of your post I bolded...you're not wrong.


----------



## samsteele

rteetz said:


> Cosmic Rays refurbishment


Love Sonny but his food not so much.
But understand chicken nuggets and burgers are a staple for many kiddos and adults when on vaccay.
Hope Sonny comes back to Earth soon. With a new menu would be out of this world.


----------



## dlavender

MommaBerd said:


> I liked the movie a lot, but I don’t really want a sequel.



Yeah, I liked it probably less than most, so I definitely wouldn't want a sequel.


----------



## dlavender

Has anyone had any first hand experience with the new cameras at the M&G's? Are they rolled out yet?


----------



## rteetz

dlavender said:


> Has anyone had any first hand experience with the new cameras at the M&G's? Are they rolled out yet?


Haven’t rolled out yet as far as I know.


----------



## MommaBerd

Re: Cosmic Rays, I had the Munster Burger at MNSSHP and it was *really* good.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

SG131 said:


> And this picture is in a nutshell why I don’t think rundisney is in my future! I don’t call that morning I call that middle of they night when you couldn’t pay me to be out of bed!!!


When we rD, we run the 5K, 10K and half.  By the half, getting up is much easier... if that helps...


----------



## rteetz

Did Caring for Giants today. Stella recently turned 2 years old. She weighs roughly 1560 pounds and is starting to not drink her mother’s milk. She and the other female elephants were very active today.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> She and the other female elephants were very active today.



You tickling the animals again Teetz?


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> Did Caring for Giants today. Stella recently turned 2 years old. She weighs roughly 1560 pounds and is starting to not drink her mother’s milk. She and the other female elephants were very active today.


Ok which one was better, Rhino or Elephant tour?


----------



## Firebird060

I miss the old Behind the Scenes tour at AK.  The one where you went to the feeding barn where all the leaves and plants were stored as well as other enrichment, then to the vet lab,  they would talk to you awhile bring in some wildlife, and then you would go to the Elephant and Rino house.   It took half a day but it was fun.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> Ok which one was better, Rhino or Elephant tour?


I would say Rhinos because you get to touch them and get really close. I did like the elephants though because of how much time you get to watch them and take pictures. It’s $25 with the AP discount so can’t really go wrong. I walked up day of and signed up.


----------



## rteetz

*News 
*
New attraction phones cases

http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/photo...nd-more-phone-cases-added-to-d-tech-ondemand/


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New attraction phones cases
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/photo...nd-more-phone-cases-added-to-d-tech-ondemand/



Them there going to hit the old pocketbook on next trip.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> I would say Rhinos because you get to touch them and get really close. I did like the elephants though because of how much time you get to watch them and take pictures. It’s $25 with the AP discount so can’t really go wrong. I walked up day of and signed up.


I really liked the elephant one, especially for its price.   Have to try for the Rhino tour again in the next few days.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> I really liked the elephant one, especially for its price.   Have to try for the Rhino tour again in the next few days.


You can’t go wrong with either really for the price especially if you get the discount.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Riviera update 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/photos-disney-riviera-resort-construction-continues/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Disney collection at California Adventure

https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/photos-new-disney-collection-by-neff-at-disney-california-adventure-park/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Donut ears 

http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/donut-minnie-ears-coming-soon-to-disney-parks/


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Disney collection at California Adventure
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/photos-new-disney-collection-by-neff-at-disney-california-adventure-park/


The colors remind me of childhood in the '90s lol (in a good way).


----------



## crazy4wdw

The Vision and Scarlet Witch Series for Disney+ in 
development

https://www.thewrap.com/marvel-taps...e-vision-and-scarlet-witch-series-for-disney/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Get your purple potion on!

https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/photos-pa...e-premiere-pop-up-event-at-the-magic-kingdom/


----------



## buteraa

rteetz said:


> Did Caring for Giants today. Stella recently turned 2 years old. She weighs roughly 1560 pounds and is starting to not drink her mother’s milk. She and the other female elephants were very active today.


Did you like this event or the rhino event better?  *Revised* Never mind, saw your answer.


----------



## hertamaniac

Space restaurant at EPCOT named Space 220 and 350 seats?  I also heard the screens are 250' in length.  Anyone confirm?


----------



## writerguyfl

MommaBerd said:


> Given that they’ve extensively worked with their legal counsel and conducted their own investigation of the allegations against Lassiter, I would say they have.



Indeed.  I'm sure Lassiter's contract has a bullet-proof Morals/Professional Conduct clause in it.  If he does anything remotely shady, he's history.


----------



## Clockwork

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New floats for Universals Mardi Gras
> 
> https://orlandoinformer.com/universal/mardi-gras/


The floats made for this year are really awesome, I got to see a few of them before they did final assembly and they look great, they are hands down better than any of the new floats being built for the New Orleans Mardi Gras parades.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Disney collection at California Adventure
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/photos-new-disney-collection-by-neff-at-disney-california-adventure-park/



Look like they're tailor made for 90s nite. Which I'm attending and getting very excited for!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Toledo Tapas now available to book on top of Gran Destino 

http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/advan...do-tapas-steak-seafood-in-gran-destino-tower/


----------



## samsteele

hertamaniac said:


> Space restaurant at EPCOT named Space 220 and 350 seats?  I also heard the screens are 250' in length.  Anyone confirm?



Patina International Restaurant Group posted restaurant name and some info to recruit staff here:

https://en.internationalservices.fr/international-program-epcot-space-220-restaurant-c133.html

Reported by Disney Food Blog and Waltineers

Suggested they are going for an international space station theme so a cast of international waitstaff. Would mesh perfectly with Epcot's tech, future and multicultural themes.

One could speculate that the menu may reflect a variety of international dishes to tie in with an international space station. No concrete source though for that guess. Must be a hook other than dry astronaut ice cream.


----------



## rteetz

Bob Iger has deleted his Twitter account


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

samsteele said:


> Patina International Restaurant Group posted restaurant name and some info to recruit staff here:
> 
> https://en.internationalservices.fr/international-program-epcot-space-220-restaurant-c133.html
> 
> Reported by Disney Food Blog and Waltineers
> 
> Suggested they are going for an international space station theme so a cast of international waitstaff. Would mesh perfectly with Epcot's tech, future and multicultural themes.
> 
> One could speculate that the menu may reflect a variety of international dishes to tie in with an international space station. No concrete source though for that guess. Must be a hook other than dry astronaut ice cream.


Feels tortured to me (multiculturalism around the universe would obviously look like multiculturalism on earth — ok, sure, why not), but if the menu and atmosphere are solid I’m there. 

Do we have a sense of where it fits in the quality / $$ spectrum yet?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Bob Iger has deleted his Twitter account


Seems to me like maybe a recent tweet was the result of a hack — it seemed quite out of character.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Seems to me like maybe a recent tweet was the result of a hack — it seemed quite out of character.


Yep...


----------



## OKW Lover

rteetz said:


> Bob Iger has deleted his Twitter account


That's curious.  Wonder if it was actually him?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

OKW Lover said:


> That's curious.  Wonder if it was actually him?


It was a verified account but struck me as having been hacked given a recent joke tweet. Not surprised it’s down for now.


----------



## rteetz

OKW Lover said:


> That's curious.  Wonder if it was actually him?


It was a verified account so it was definitely from him or his office. It could have been someone who works for him and operates his account or something?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Bob Iger has deleted his Twitter account



some might say, he now has a nondescript twitter page


----------



## Tiki Birdland

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Seems to me like maybe a recent tweet was the result of a hack — it seemed quite out of character.


Didn't hear anything after the Everest tweak fiasco. Was there something more after the quote change by Barrons?

I never did hear whether the "india" portion of the quote was inserted by the article author or by Iger. I wonder if the they have a recording that can confirm...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

First look at Festival of the Arts AP Magnet


----------



## CJK

Nice magnet! Do you know where we should go to pick up the magnet (Mouse Gears or festival center)?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

CJK said:


> Nice magnet! Do you know where we should go to pick up the magnet (Mouse Gears or festival center)?



I got my F&WF one at Mouse Gear - I would assume that is best bet for it but maybe available elsewhere as well


----------



## wareagle57

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> First look at Festival of the Arts AP Magnet
> 
> View attachment 374854



Wonder if there is any chance they still have them Feb 28. Are you only eligible for one magnet of any kind each year, or can you get as many of these special ones as you want?


----------



## dac7265

rteetz said:


> You can’t go wrong with either really for the price especially if you get the discount.


Are they Otter Box?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wareagle57 said:


> Wonder if there is any chance they still have them Feb 28. Are you only eligible for one magnet of any kind each year, or can you get as many of these special ones as you want?



I think it is supposed to be one per AP - and when you get yours they want to see your AP ... but not sure how well they keep track so theoretically you could likely go back another day and get another


----------



## larry47591

Can anyone hook me up with that magnet?  We go in March so if there is another magnet for flower and garden I can hook you up with that one.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> First look at Festival of the Arts AP Magnet
> 
> View attachment 374854


And merchandise 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...al-of-the-arts/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q2wo0110190006A


----------



## larry47591

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think it is supposed to be one per AP - and when you get yours they want to see your AP ... but not sure how well they keep track so theoretically you could likely go back another day and get another


They have been scanning your pass


----------



## JETSDAD

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think it is supposed to be one per AP - and when you get yours they want to see your AP ... but not sure how well they keep track so theoretically you could likely go back another day and get another



I believe that I recall they checked our name on a tablet and marked something there so it does limit to just one of each magnet per AP.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

larry47591 said:


> They have been scanning your pass





JETSDAD said:


> I believe that I recall they checked our name on a tablet and marked something there so it does limit to just one of each magnet per AP.



I didn't recall when I got mine if they scanned it or just looked at it

I do know a friend got me one of the Goofy ones by telling them what my AP number was - so maybe they can do it just with number, but then note it


----------



## Firebird060

Woot another AP Magnet i can collect next month.  I love the price of Airlines from Columbus


----------



## j2thomason

rteetz said:


> Bob Iger has deleted his Twitter account


I just looked and the account is still there, but says "tweets aren't loading right now"


----------



## BigRed98

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> First look at Festival of the Arts AP Magnet
> 
> View attachment 374854



I’m super jealous I won’t be down there to get this magnet. Best magnet they’ve done so far.


----------



## unbanshee

j2thomason said:


> I just looked and the account is still there, but says "tweets aren't loading right now"



That's how the cache works in the Twitter app. His account is deleted


----------



## rteetz

j2thomason said:


> I just looked and the account is still there, but says "tweets aren't loading right now"


Yes it’s been deactivated.


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> I’m super jealous I won’t be down there to get this magnet. Best magnet they’ve done so far.


And starts 3 days after I leave...


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> And starts 3 days after I leave...



Wow, That has to be super frustrating.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> And merchandise
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...al-of-the-arts/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q2wo0110190006A


and AP discounts for the Broadway Series Dining Package! I think that's what I care about most in this article.  They never give discounts of any kind on dining packages at Walt Disney World. So, I found this news surprising.


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> Wow, That has to be super frustrating.


Yep


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More details on Mickeys Mix Magic 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/more-deta...in-track-now-available-on-spotify-and-itunes/


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More details on Mickeys Mix Magic
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/more-deta...in-track-now-available-on-spotify-and-itunes/


I just listened to the song. Disney is definitely appealing to a certain clientele in this song that I don't like.

The song sounds like it is half rap and half singing. No thank you. I might have enjoyed it more if there was no rap. Maybe this will grow on me, but I do not like rap at all.

The singing portion of the song is very catchy and fun though.


----------



## wareagle57

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I just listened to the song. Disney is definitely appealing to a certain clientele in this song that I don't like.
> 
> The song sounds like it is half rap and half singing. No thank you. I might have enjoyed it more. Maybe this will grow on me, but I do not like rap at all.
> 
> The singing part is very catchy and fun. I just wish the rap wasn't in there.



Man, I was certain that Slaughter Race remix in the credits of WiR2 was specifically made to use in this show. I definitely expected the song to have more of an EDM feel. I'm still hopeful with the lights this will be a cool show.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

wareagle57 said:


> Man, I was certain that Slaughter Race remix in the credits of WiR2 was specifically made to use in this show. I definitely expected the song to have more of an EDM feel. I'm still hopeful with the lights this will be a cool show.


That's what I'm waiting for. The only time that I can really understand "rap" is what is the atmosphere like when it is playing. If I am just listening to it though, I can't stand that style of music.


----------



## Pete M

larry47591 said:


> Can anyone hook me up with that magnet?  We go in March so if there is another magnet for flower and garden I can hook you up with that one.



worst case scenerio, I'd wager they'll be on ebay.


----------



## rteetz

They were actively ripping up speedway track today. No photos I took video instead.


----------



## intertile

larry47591 said:


> Can anyone hook me up with that magnet?  We go in March so if there is another magnet for flower and garden I can hook you up with that one.


I will be there President's day week.  Family has 3 AP's, so I'm happy to swap magnets with you.


----------



## larry47591

intertile said:


> I will be there President's day week.  Family has 3 AP's, so I'm happy to swap magnets with you.


That would be amazing. I’ll pm you


----------



## Firebird060

rteetz said:


> They were actively ripping up speedway track today. No photos I took video instead.



Bonus Video from Rteetz cam.  I dig it


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> They were actively ripping up speedway track today. No photos I took video instead.


Just ran right to Peoplemover to see it. Thanks for that heads up. I have the weirdest priorities.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Firebird060 said:


> Bonus Video from Rteetz cam.  I dig it


  Can you see the video?  It's not showing up for me if it's posted.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Tiki Birdland said:


> Didn't hear anything after the Everest tweak fiasco. Was there something more after the quote change by Barrons?
> 
> I never did hear whether the "india" portion of the quote was inserted by the article author or by Iger. I wonder if the they have a recording that can confirm...


It was weird. With a misspelled hashtag... that’s why I was guessing it was hacked...


----------



## unbanshee

rteetz said:


> They were actively ripping up speedway track today. No photos I took video instead.



Looks like BlogMickey was out there today too! You can see them working on the bridge

http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/tomor...-begins-for-tron-roller-coaster-construction/


----------



## rteetz

unbanshee said:


> Looks like BlogMickey was out there today too! You can see them working on the bridge
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/tomor...-begins-for-tron-roller-coaster-construction/


There was an excavator there when I went on not a jack hammer so I must’ve rode after them.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I just listened to the song. Disney is definitely appealing to a certain clientele in this song that I don't like.
> 
> The song sounds like it is half rap and half singing. No thank you. I might have enjoyed it more if there was no rap. Maybe this will grow on me, but I do not like rap at all.
> 
> The singing portion of the song is very catchy and fun though.



I actually like it and think it will be fun with all the lighting effects, etc

They do seem to be in a phase of having more songs with “talking” style with what Lin Manuel does and now this


----------



## Candlelady

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I just listened to the song. Disney is definitely appealing to a certain clientele in this song that I don't like.
> 
> The song sounds like it is half rap and half singing. No thank you. I might have enjoyed it more if there was no rap. Maybe this will grow on me, but I do not like rap at all.
> 
> The singing portion of the song is very catchy and fun though.



I certainly hope they don't bring any type of rap to DW.  DH has walked out of restaurants, stores, and anywhere else that plays even 30 seconds of rap. He despises it and I end up listening to his diatribe afterwards.  I personally don't like it but will tolerate a bit.


----------



## wareagle57

Candlelady said:


> I certainly hope they don't bring any type of rap to DW.  DH has walked out of restaurants, stores, and anywhere else that plays even 30 seconds of rap. He despises it and I end up listening to his diatribe afterwards.  I personally don't like it but will tolerate a bit.



I would not consider this rap at all. It's more of a radio pop/kid style of R&B if anything, which is why I don't really care for it. It's very bland.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More details on Mickeys Mix Magic
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/more-deta...in-track-now-available-on-spotify-and-itunes/


Ugh. My daughter likes pop. My son hates it. I suspect they’ll BOTH dislike this song.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

wareagle57 said:


> I would not consider this rap at all. It's more of a radio pop/kid style of R&B if anything, which is why I don't really care for it. It's very bland.


Yeah I wouldn't quite honestly say 'rap'. At the very least it's nowhere near the kind of rap I listen to lol--not all rap is my taste though that's for sure.

I'd say it's more pop honestly considering the pop styles these days. Pop seems to have really branched out in terms of what qualifies as it.

I can actually envision little kids dancing to this but the song itself isn't all that good in my mind though it's not the style that determined that lol.


----------



## SureAsLiz

Candlelady said:


> I certainly hope they don't bring any type of rap to DW.  DH has walked out of restaurants, stores, and anywhere else that plays even 30 seconds of rap. He despises it and I end up listening to his diatribe afterwards.  I personally don't like it but will tolerate a bit.



It's a Good Time is the theme song for the new Mousekedance it parade, and the theme for the entire Mickey 90 celebration. So itll be around until at least September


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Merchandise at Disneyland for the Mickey celebration

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...d-resort/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q2wo0110190116190009C


----------



## Candlelady

SureAsLiz said:


> It's a Good Time is the theme song for the new Mousekedance it parade, and the theme for the entire Mickey 90 celebration. So itll be around until at least September



Thanks for the heads up.  I have to keep him away from that music or I'll have to listen to him complain about it all day.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Candlelady said:


> Thanks for the heads up.  I have to keep him away from that music or I'll have to listen to him complain about it all day.


Just a thought... for you and/or for him...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Super Saturday’s to be replaced with pop up shopping experiences for AP holders 

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...-replaced-by-new-pop-up-shopping-experiences/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
White Water Snacks construction update 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/photos-wh...e-at-disneys-grand-californian-hotel-and-spa/


----------



## MaC410

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I just listened to the song. Disney is definitely appealing to a certain clientele in this song that I don't like.
> 
> The song sounds like it is half rap and half singing. No thank you. I might have enjoyed it more if there was no rap. Maybe this will grow on me, but I do not like rap at all.
> 
> The singing portion of the song is very catchy and fun though.



What do you mean by certain clientele?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

MaC410 said:


> What do you mean by certain clientele?


My interpretation: many tweens today.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> My interpretation: many tweens today.


This ^ ...I am rather young, but I appreciate actual singing.

The song does have actual singing, but I don't like the half singing and half not aspect of the song.


----------



## unbanshee

Not sure if it's been posted, but BlogMickey has a look at a cool doom buggy keychain that shines the haunted mansion logo

http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/haunted-mansion-doom-buggy-light-up-keychain/


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

unbanshee said:


> Not sure if it's been posted, but BlogMickey has a look at a cool doom buggy keychain that shines the haunted mansion logo
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/haunted-mansion-doom-buggy-light-up-keychain/


I was going to reply that I NEED this... but I need a better sense of the size than I got from those pics...

ETA: Saw one on eBay (of course) and it says 4" tall. A tad big for me.


----------



## mommajo143

TheMaxRebo said:


> I'd say that and just waiting for construction to be done ... especially next year there isn't *that* much new until next Fall - so if you only go once every year or every few years, why go in July vs waiting ~6 months and getting all this new stuff?



If I only go once every few years, going when crowds are potentially going to be a little down sounds like a winner to me... I can catch some new things that have opened since our last trip  (TSL) and in a year or 2 crowds will hopefully have died down a bit for GE *shrug*


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More details on Mickeys Mix Magic
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/more-deta...in-track-now-available-on-spotify-and-itunes/


  We just listened and my 9yo and I both like it!


----------



## sherlockmiles

unbanshee said:


> Not sure if it's been posted, but BlogMickey has a look at a cool doom buggy keychain that shines the haunted mansion logo
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/haunted-mansion-doom-buggy-light-up-keychain/



That's adorable - I love it!!

I missed out on the doom buggies at halloween.  This would fill the void...


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I just listened to the song. Disney is definitely appealing to a certain clientele in this song that I don't like.
> 
> The song sounds like it is half rap and half singing. No thank you. I might have enjoyed it more if there was no rap. Maybe this will grow on me, but I do not like rap at all.
> 
> The singing portion of the song is very catchy and fun though.


This song was part of the Mickey birthday celebration and is in the new WDW commercial. I wouldn’t consider this rap. It’s more of a Pop song to me. I actually really like the song and added it to my Apple Music already.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

scrappinginontario said:


> We just listened and my 9yo and I both like it!



I just bought it and my kids loved it - had a quick dance party and they all wanted to “get their ears on”


----------



## RAD

So now we know where the price increases are going which isn’t into cast members cleaning washrooms,


> Disney Co. (DIS), providing pay-ratio disclosures required for public companies under Dodd-Frank, said its median worker had fiscal 2018 compensation of $46,127.
> 
> Chief Executive Robert Iger's compensation was about 852 times that of the median employee, excluding a time-vested restricted stock unit award made at the time his employment agreement was extended.
> 
> The pay-ratio comparison figure of $39.3 million includes company contributions to health insurance premiums, which aren't included in the summary compensation table in Disney's proxy filing.
> 
> Mr. Iger's total compensation value in the table was $65.6 million, up from $36.3 million in fiscal 2017. His base salary rose to $2.875 million from $2.5 million.


----------



## TomServo27

Netflix is being sued by the publisher who has the rights to the choose your own adventure books over the black mirror movie bandersnatch. And who has the movie rights to the choose your own adventure books 20th century fox. 

https://io9.gizmodo.com/choose-your-own-adventure-is-suing-netflix-over-banders-1831676760/amp


----------



## mfly

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> First look at Festival of the Arts AP Magnet
> 
> View attachment 374854


Ahhh I need this! I would gladly trade anyone the Goofy Holiday magnet + the Mickey Food/Wine Magnet for one Figment! I’m 100% serious.


----------



## kittlesona

rteetz said:


> This song was part of the Mickey birthday celebration and is in the new WDW commercial. I wouldn’t consider this rap. It’s more of a Pop song to me. I actually really like the song and added it to my Apple Music already.



As a music teacher I would VERY technically call this rap but it definitely feels more “Pop.” I’m not in love with the song but I like it a lot more than Happily Ever After.


----------



## danikoski

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Maybe this will grow on me, but I do not like rap at all.



So no Hamilton 

Back kind of on topic, there are days I miss the "classic" Disney songs, especially in the theme park. I love Carousel of Progress and Haunted Mansion or even Pirates. There's this vibe to them that basically yells Disney. In thinking about it, Soarin is probably the closest "new" ride to come to that feeling (although I like the old Soarin soundtrack better). I wish they'd do more like that... although not sure any of them would make good dance party songs 

I hope GotG coaster dips into some of the classic Disney Park music, especially from some of the long gone rides. It'd be awesome to hear Star Lord talking about his memories of Epcot while in queue, and have "exhibits" of the old attractions with their music.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

danikoski said:


> So no Hamilton
> 
> Back kind of on topic, there are days I miss the "classic" Disney songs, especially in the theme park. I love Carousel of Progress and Haunted Mansion or even Pirates. There's this vibe to them that basically yells Disney. In thinking about it, Soarin is probably the closest "new" ride to come to that feeling (although I like the old Soarin soundtrack better). I wish they'd do more like that... although not sure any of them would make good dance party songs
> 
> I hope GotG coaster dips into some of the classic Disney Park music, especially from some of the long gone rides. It'd be awesome to hear Star Lord talking about his memories of Epcot while in queue, and have "exhibits" of the old attractions with their music.


I am a rare one that doesn't care for Hamilton at all. I did like Lin-Manuel Miranda in Mary Poppins Returns though. 

I'll admit that the song has grown on me throughout the day since I've listened to it a few times. I'll look forward to hearing it inside Disneyland Park and see what they do with it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mfly said:


> Ahhh I need this! I would gladly trade anyone the Goofy Holiday magnet + the Mickey Food/Wine Magnet for one Figment! I’m 100% serious.



I'd gladly pay you Tuesday for a Hamburger today!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I am a rare one that doesn't care for Hamilton at all. I did like Lin-Manuel Miranda in Mary Poppins Returns though.
> 
> I'll admit that the song has grown on me throughout the day since I've listened to it a few times.* I'll look forward to hearing it inside Disneyland Park and see what they do with it*.



I really do think it has the potential to fit really well with a fireworks and lighting effects show - it just has a good energy to it.  In some ways it reminds me of "When will I see you again" that they use with Paint the Night where, yeah, not "classic Disney" but has a fun energy that fits with and elevates the performance it is part of


----------



## TheMaxRebo

danikoski said:


> So no Hamilton
> 
> Back kind of on topic, there are days I miss the "classic" Disney songs, especially in the theme park. I love Carousel of Progress and Haunted Mansion or even Pirates. There's this vibe to them that basically yells Disney. In thinking about it, Soarin is probably the closest "new" ride to come to that feeling (although I like the old Soarin soundtrack better). I wish they'd do more like that... although not sure any of them would make good dance party songs
> 
> I hope GotG coaster dips into some of the classic Disney Park music, especially from some of the long gone rides. It'd be awesome to hear Star Lord talking about his memories of Epcot while in queue, and have "exhibits" of the old attractions with their music.



There is an element of Disney Park songs fitting with the times they are created int.  Classic EPCOT has some of my favorite songs but things like "Listen to the Land" are also a product of their time - and when you have music that is a product of it's time, you get some that eventually become classics, but you will get some misses too

I really hope they play into the whole "Peter Quill visited EPCOT as a kid" storyline and have a lot of references to classic EPCOT in it ... at a minimum I want to hear something from Rocket like "Where the heck is Horizons!!!!"


----------



## bookbabe626

mfly said:


> Ahhh I need this! I would gladly trade anyone the Goofy Holiday magnet + the Mickey Food/Wine Magnet for one Figment! I’m 100% serious.



There’s an AP magnet traders Facebook group...I’ve had a couple of successful trades there.  I think this link should work:   https://m.facebook.com/groups/2162961513939422?ref=share


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Bob Iger made a lot of money in 2018

https://www.thewrap.com/disney-ceo-bob-iger-pay-raises-80-percent-to-65-6-million/


----------



## jade1

TheMaxRebo said:


> I want to hear something from Rocket like "Where the heck is Horizons!!!!"




Only he didn't say heck.

Oh and where's Ellen's Energy Adventure Quill? I need Stupid Judy's eye.


----------



## dina444444

New Alice Funko POP will be released at Disneyland and Walt Disney Wolrd on January 26.



Source


----------



## Spaghetti Cat

danikoski said:


> So no Hamilton
> 
> Back kind of on topic, there are days I miss the "classic" Disney songs, especially in the theme park. I love Carousel of Progress and Haunted Mansion or even Pirates. There's this vibe to them that basically yells Disney. In thinking about it, Soarin is probably the closest "new" ride to come to that feeling (although I like the old Soarin soundtrack better). I wish they'd do more like that... although not sure any of them would make good dance party songs
> 
> I hope GotG coaster dips into some of the classic Disney Park music, especially from some of the long gone rides. It'd be awesome to hear Star Lord talking about his memories of Epcot while in queue, and have "exhibits" of the old attractions with their music.



GotG heavily featured 80s alternative pop on casette. I think it's extremely likely that the coaster will too....


----------



## OKW Lover

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Bob Iger made a lot of money in 2018
> 
> https://www.thewrap.com/disney-ceo-bob-iger-pay-raises-80-percent-to-65-6-million/


He certainly earned it.  Record earnings, stock price went up considerably.


----------



## amalone1013

rteetz said:


> And starts 3 days after I leave...


I feel you. Got concert tickets for this weekend in orlando as a Christmas gift for my husband and figured we could make a weekend out of it with our APs. We were both disappointed or didnt overlap with the arts festival! And I want a magnet


----------



## rteetz

Paige Turner was out with the Citizens of Hollywood today!


----------



## RAD

OKW Lover said:


> He certainly earned it.  Record earnings, stock price went up considerably.


Guess it’s easy to do that by raising prices and cutting service.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jade1 said:


> Only he didn't say heck.
> 
> Oh and where's Ellen's Energy Adventure Quill? I need Stupid Judy's eye.



Or even be more subtle - like having the host of the new ride be and rocket notices she leaves her password out and says “heh, stupid Judy”


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

kittlesona said:


> As a music teacher I would VERY technically call this rap but it definitely feels more “Pop.” I’m not in love with the song but I like it a lot more than Happily Ever After.


As someone who has his music education degree, I thought this was rap when I first heard it with pop music going on in the background. So, I understand what you are saying very much. Also, thank you for being a music teacher!


----------



## Sweettears

Spaghetti Cat said:


> GotG heavily featured 80s alternative pop on casette. I think it's extremely likely that the coaster will too....


Maybe. However Disney seems more apt to avoid having to pay royalties if they don’t have to.


----------



## crazy4wdw

_Man raised money to send Marine families to Disney. He pocketed most of it, feds say_

A charity raised funds to send Marines and their families to Disney theme parks, but its founder John Simpson pocketed most of the money for himself, according to a federal indictment filed this week in South Carolina.

Simpson raised about $481,000 for the charity, but spent only about $90,000 of that actually helping Marines, the feds charge. The other $391,000 went to enriching himself, paying off his mortgage and bills, and for his then-wife’s “adult novelty business, Red Room Toys,” according to court filings.

Sherri Lydon, the U.S. Attorney in Charleston, South Carolina, accuses Simpson of lying about his military career to raise money. The indictment states he “falsely represented himself as a retired career marine with as much as 20 years of service, a retired Master Sergeant, a former Drill Instructor, and a Recon Marine.”


https://www.charlotteobserver.com/news/state/south-carolina/article224284445.html


----------



## Gusey

If the Mickey song is the same one they have been playing at Disneyland Paris as part of the parade since October last year, it does sound better in the park I think and it is a goo song to clap along too. I remember seeing quite a few people bopping to it whilst waiting for the rest of the parade


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Scaffolding up and work done on Rat ride in France


----------



## nkosiek

OKW Lover said:


> , stock price went up considerably.


No it didn't. Opened 2018 at about $110 and closed at $112. Thats less than a 2% increase.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

nkosiek said:


> No it didn't. Opened 2018 at about $110 and closed at $112. Thats less than a 2% increase.



Disney’s Fiscal Year starts on october 1st so of you do year over year on that day it went from $98.5 to $116 - so about a 17% increase 

But i’d Have to check the prospectus to see what metrics they use for determining his pay - probably more than just stock price


----------



## writerguyfl

kittlesona said:


> As a music teacher I would VERY technically call this rap but it definitely feels more “Pop.” I’m not in love with the song but I like it a lot more than Happily Ever After.



Although I only heard a tiny snippet of the song, I'd actually refer to that section as patter, not rap.  Although, I'm not sure I could accurately contrast the differences between patter and rap.  But, patter came first and doesn't have the social implications associated with rap.

Famous Examples of Patter Songs (sorry, just the mention of the titles might get a song stuck in your head):

"Major-General" from Gilbert and Sullivan's _The Pirates of Penzance_
"Ya Got Trouble" from Meredith Wilson's _The Music Man_
"Getting Married Today" from Stephen Sondheim's _Company_
"It's the End of the World as We Know It" by REM
"We Didn't Start the Fire" by Billy Joel
"One Week" by Barenaked Ladies


----------



## TheMaxRebo

writerguyfl said:


> Although I only heard a tiny snippet of the song, I'd actually refer to that section as patter, not rap.  Although, I'm not sure I could accurately contrast the differences between patter and rap.  But, patter came first and doesn't have the social implications associated with rap.
> 
> Famous Examples of Patter Songs (sorry, just the mention of the titles might get a song stuck in your head):
> 
> "Major-General" from Gilbert and Sullivan's _The Pirates of Penzance_
> "Ya Got Trouble" from Meredith Wilson's _The Music Man_
> "Getting Married Today" from Stephen Sondheim's _Company_
> "It's the End of the World as We Know It" by REM
> "We Didn't Start the Fire" by Billy Joel
> "One Week" by Barenaked Ladies



I was thinking about this and what the definition of “rap” and other forms of more “spoken word” ... even like what Dick Van Dyke did in Mary Poppins I think was Patter as well

I would see this more like Pop Patter than what is stereotypically thought of as Rap

Not that everyone has to like it no matter what it is called


----------



## BigRed98

*News *

Photos: New Winnie the Pooh Merchandise in the United Kingdom Pavillion in Epcot


----------



## BigRed98

*News *

Photos: New Haunted Mansion Items


----------



## JaxDad

@rteetz, I hope everything went well this morning!


----------



## BigRed98

*News* 

Photos: New Skyway, Big Thunder and more T-Shirts Arrive at Disney Parks


----------



## BigRed98

*News* 

Photos: Celebration of the Mouse Artwork - Wonderground Gallery at the Disneyland Resort


----------



## BigRed98

*News *

Photo Report: Disney’s Hollywood Studios 1/12/19 (Skyliner, Galaxy Edge, Bus Loop, Etc)


----------



## disnut4ever

I can't wait for Ratatouille. They're definitely going to have to open all of world showcase earlier for it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disnut4ever said:


> I can't wait for Ratatouille. They're definitely going to have to open all of world showcase earlier for it.



Well, if you think of where the main/new rides are they are on either side as you enter WS but not on the back part so they could open up both sides with FW opening and still not have the very back open (so they can do their daily cleanings there last)


----------



## Amy11401

disnut4ever said:


> I can't wait for Ratatouille. They're definitely going to have to open all of world showcase earlier for it.


Isn't the French Bakery open there early now?


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

Amy11401 said:


> Isn't the French Bakery open there early now?


Yummy chocolate filled Eclairs  there !


----------



## disnut4ever

Amy11401 said:


> Isn't the French Bakery open there early now?



Yep, but they have to open the rest of WS or else it would be a long walk to the next thing. If WS is all open at least you would be able to go in a shop or possibly take in a show or movie.


----------



## danikoski

Amy11401 said:


> Isn't the French Bakery open there early now?



Yes, the bakery opens at 9 am. So really not huge to have Rat open too.


----------



## danikoski

BigRed98 said:


> *News *
> 
> Photos: New Winnie the Pooh Merchandise in the United Kingdom Pavillion in Epcot



Not sure if it's a plus side to being on furlough, but I have a legitimate reason not to go online and try to buy all that super cute Winnie the Pooh merchandise.


----------



## BigRed98

*News *

Photos: Little Tokyo Travel Company Coming to Grand Avenue at Hollywood Studios


----------



## BigRed98

*News* 

Photos: Theming Elements Spotted for Incredibles Takeover of Pixar Place


----------



## BigRed98

*News *

Photos: New Construction on Illuminations Replacement Show Now Visible in World Showcase Lagoon


----------



## BigRed98

*News *

Photos: Construction Walls Down at Mickey and Minnie’s Runaway Railway Exit


----------



## BigRed98

*News*

Photos: Relocated Wilderness Explorers Lodge Debuts at Dino Institute


----------



## BigRed98

*News *

Photos: Guardians of the Galaxy  Roller Coaster Track Staged Near Walt Disney World


----------



## rteetz

JaxDad said:


> @rteetz, I hope everything went well this morning!


It did thanks!


----------



## skier_pete

BigRed98 said:


> *News *
> 
> Photos: Guardians of the Galaxy  Roller Coaster Track Staged Near Walt Disney World



Are we still believing this is 2+ years from opening? It's gotta open in 2020, right? There's no way they are already to track install and still have that long to go.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

********** said:


> Are we still believing this is 2+ years from opening? It's gotta open in 2020, right? There's no way they are already to track install and still have that long to go.



I guess that would depend on what has to go up around the tracks. Did we ever figure out what the scenery around the track will be?

If it's mostly screens or something like RNRC then I can see it being done soon. If they're actually putting animatronics or complicated stuff then it could take longer.


----------



## rteetz

I want to thank everyone for their help this week while I am in WDW! 

Completed my third 48.6 Dopey Challenge! Still here until Tuesday though so the continued help is appreciated!


----------



## unbanshee

The new Cinderella Castle cupcake is out

http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/review-cinderella-castle-cupcake-debuts-at-main-street-bakery/


----------



## BigRed98

********** said:


> Are we still believing this is 2+ years from opening? It's gotta open in 2020, right? There's no way they are already to track install and still have that long to go.



Rumored Year is still 2021 but they do seem to be working on this pretty quickly. I’m not sure how much work they got done inside the universe of energy building though. I know they gutted the whole building already but not sure how much work is left to be done inside there.


----------



## BigRed98

*News*

Photos: New Limited Release Mickey Through the Years Dooney & Bourke Tote at Disney Springs


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*REVIEW*

Ballast Points brewery & Kitchen soft opens at Downtown Disney

https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/review-ballast-point-opens-in-downtown-disney/

As a selective beer drinker (a.k.a. a beer snob) I do like Ballast Point and think they are one of the best when it comes to making beer with other "stuff" added (fruit, etc.).  Definitely worth trying if you are in the area


----------



## BigRed98

*News *

Photo: Alex and Ani Disney Snack Charm Bracelets Coming Soon To Disney Springs


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Are we still believing this is 2+ years from opening? It's gotta open in 2020, right? There's no way they are already to track install and still have that long to go.



it's supposed to be a unique ride system so I am sure it will take a lot of testing to get right and there are, i think, supposed to be a number of scenes with mix of screens and physical sets, etc. - plus the very immersive queue with multiple pre-shows (and there were reports the Universe of Energy Building was not in great shape.  But still, I would think at least early 2021 is possible/likely vs "just in time for the 50th on Oct 1, 2021)


----------



## BigRed98

*News*

Worker Suing Disney Over Injury From Collapsed Ditch at Animal Kingdom


----------



## BigRed98

*News *

Photos: New Walt Disney World Colorful Mickey Luggage, Bags Debut at Disney Springs


----------



## BigRed98

*News *

Photo Report: Disney California Adventure 1/13/19 (Marvel Land, World of Color, Jessie’s Carousel, Inside Out Emotional Whirlwind)


----------



## BigRed98

*News *

Photos: New Epcot Spaceship Earth World Showcase Ear Hat


----------



## BigRed98

*News *

Pixar Launches “SparkShorts,” A Series of Short Films from Studio Staff


----------



## BigRed98

*News *

Hong Kong Disneyland to Offer Permanent Contracts to Cast Members Over 60


----------



## mikeamizzle

Disney's stock is such a good buy because it has been underperforming the market for years. It peaked at ~120.00 in August 2015 and has yet to get to back to that point.

This is why it is a great value still, but no, the stock price hasn't risen dramatically if you look longer than than one fiscal year.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikeamizzle said:


> Disney's stock is such a good buy because it has been underperforming the market for years. It peaked at ~120.00 in August 2015 and has yet to get to back to that point.
> 
> This is why it is a great value still, but no, the stock price hasn't risen dramatically if you look longer than than one fiscal year.



it's been pretty steady since early 2015, but if you look longer than that it rose quite a bit from 2011 (when it was in the $30's) to 2015 so it's risen quite a bit under Iger, but not that much in last few years


----------



## BigRed98

*News *

Fredison Costa and Giovanna Martins Win the 26th Annual Walt Disney World Marathon


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

mikeamizzle said:


> Disney's stock is such a good buy because it has been underperforming the market for years. It peaked at ~120.00 in August 2015 and has yet to get to back to that point.
> 
> This is why it is a great value still, but no, the stock price hasn't risen dramatically if you look longer than than one fiscal year.



If I'm setting comp, I'd call this a good fiscal year for Iger from a stock price perspective.




Iger's Tenure, unless I've got something wrong... outperformed the S&P 500 trend...

 

ETA: S&P500 data for quick trend comparison


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> *News *
> 
> Fredison Costa and Giovanna Martins Win the 26th Annual Walt Disney World Marathon


Costa has won several times now. Quite an incredible athlete.


----------



## JaxDad

BigRed98 said:


> *News *
> 
> Fredison Costa and Giovanna Martins Win the 26th Annual Walt Disney World Marathon


So I guess @rteetz was second???


----------



## rteetz

JaxDad said:


> So I guess @rteetz was second???


Far from second... too hot today.


----------



## ksromack

BigRed98 said:


> *News *
> 
> Photos: New Winnie the Pooh Merchandise in the United Kingdom Pavillion in Epcot


I'm going to be in serious trouble.....not just for myself but I can see quite a few things my granddaughter will look so cute in!



TheMaxRebo said:


> *REVIEW*
> 
> Ballast Points brewery & Kitchen soft opens at Downtown Disney
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/review-ballast-point-opens-in-downtown-disney/
> 
> As a selective beer drinker (a.k.a. a beer snob) I do like Ballast Point and think they are one of the best when it comes to making beer with other "stuff" added (fruit, etc.).  Definitely worth trying if you are in the area


I can see us spending some time here!  May have to allot more time at DS


----------



## dina444444

ksromack said:


> I'm going to be in serious trouble.....not just for myself but I can see quite a few things my granddaughter will look so cute in!
> 
> 
> I can see us spending some time here!  May have to allot more time at DS


FYI Ballast Point is at DtD in DLR not DS at WDW.


----------



## BigRed98

ksromack said:


> I can see us spending some time here!  May have to allot more time at DS



Ballast Point is opening at Downtown Disney at Disneyland Resort not WDW. It does look really good and a place I would want to dine at next time I’m at Disneyland.


----------



## ksromack

Ah, then there's no problem here.....


----------



## mikepizzo

BigRed98 said:


> *News *
> 
> Pixar Launches “SparkShorts,” A Series of Short Films from Studio Staff



If this project turns out anything like Borrowed Time then it will absolutely be worth it.


----------



## rteetz

Did a safari first thing this morning and saw baby Augustus who just turned 1 and new baby giraffe Amira. 

The springbok were rambunctious today running all throughout the savanna.


----------



## Ariel484

rteetz said:


> Did a safari first thing this morning and saw baby Augustus who just turned 1 and new baby giraffe Amira.
> 
> The springbok were rambunctious today running all throughout the savanna.


Your Monday morning > my Monday morning  Hope you're having a great trip!


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> Did a safari first thing this morning and saw baby Augustus who just turned 1 and new baby giraffe Amira.
> 
> The springbok were rambunctious today running all throughout the savanna.


These are the kind of things that just make me smile!


----------



## Tigger's ally

Ariel484 said:


> Your Monday morning > my Monday morning  Hope you're having a great trip!



yeah, took me 15 minutes to get my car unstuck from snow drift and old Ryan is rubbing in "too Hot" yesterday and leaping animals on his safari........    ARgggghhhh.  Glad we can live through him a little I guess...


----------



## sachilles

Tigger's ally said:


> yeah, took me 15 minutes to get my car unstuck from snow drift and old Ryan is rubbing in "too Hot" yesterday and leaping animals on his safari........    ARgggghhhh.  Glad we can live through him a little I guess...


Right there with you. Recovering from Pneumonia in sub zero temps. At least I didn't have snow blow today(yet).
I'd love to be complaining about the heat, and sunshine while waiting to ride slinky dog.


----------



## Ariel484

Tigger's ally said:


> yeah, took me 15 minutes to get my car unstuck from snow drift and old Ryan is rubbing in "too Hot" yesterday and leaping animals on his safari........    ARgggghhhh.  Glad we can live through him a little I guess...


Yeah, I'm digging the live updates!...

...except for the too hot weather during the marathon.  That is no joke, I can empathize with that.


----------



## rteetz

Ariel484 said:


> Yeah, I'm digging the live updates!...
> 
> ...except for the too hot weather during the marathon.  That is no joke, I can empathize with that.


Only bright side was not having to sit around frozen like last year waiting for the race to start.


----------



## Ariel484

rteetz said:


> Only bright side was not having to sit around frozen like last year waiting for the race to start.


True! On a related note, why is the weather so weird in January? I was looking back through my pics from last year and I had like 5 layers on, and yesterday you guys had crazy warm weather...

Anyway...back to the news!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tigger's ally said:


> yeah, took me 15 minutes to get my car unstuck from snow drift and old Ryan is rubbing in "too Hot" yesterday and leaping animals on his safari........    ARgggghhhh.  Glad we can live through him a little I guess...





sachilles said:


> Right there with you. Recovering from Pneumonia in sub zero temps. At least I didn't have snow blow today(yet).
> I'd love to be complaining about the heat, and sunshine while waiting to ride slinky dog.



I was thinking similar thoughts - though compared to you all I can't complain too much.  It was 10 degrees here this morning, but no snow and I am not sick


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Ariel484 said:


> True! On a related note, why is the weather so weird in January? I was looking back through my pics from last year and I had like 5 layers on, and yesterday you guys had crazy warm weather...
> 
> Anyway...back to the news!!


Yup... after windchill and frost warnings a few years ago, we decided January races in WDW were not for us.  I still don't remember running that 5K... I was too frozen...


----------



## BigRed98

*News *

New Disney Desk Accesories Featuring Characters from Cinderella, Pocahontas and Mulan


----------



## BigRed98

*News*

Change your Fate with this Brave Cupcake from Disney’s All Star Music Resort


----------



## BigRed98

*News *

Two New Kiosks Now Open in Marketplace at Disney Springs


----------



## BigRed98

*News *

Photos: Latest Look at Epcot Space Restaurant Construction (Kitchen Installation, Projection Walls, and More)


----------



## mollmoll4

*News:*
According to WDW News Today on twitter, one of the safari giraffes is in labor.

https://twitter.com/WDWNT/status/1084858487010742272


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mollmoll4 said:


> *News:*
> According to WDW News Today on twitter, one of the safari giraffes is in labor.
> 
> https://twitter.com/WDWNT/status/1084858487010742272



yeah, it's sort of crazy to see the hoof of the baby sticking out of the mom in those photos!!!


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> Did a safari first thing this morning and saw baby Augustus who just turned 1 and new baby giraffe Amira.
> 
> The springbok were rambunctious today running all throughout the savanna.



DW and I would ride the safari over and over all day if there was no line. Always different and always enjoyable. And every once in a while something extra cool happens.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> I was thinking similar thoughts - though compared to you all I can't complain too much.  It was 10 degrees here this morning, but no snow and I am not sick


We had one of the most beautiful snows here Friday night-Saturday. It's still beautiful with the snow stuck to the trees. 

This is my backyard:


It's not been all sunshine and daisies though considering a few fatalities due to the storm that blew through our region and power outages unfortunately.

*Sorry for the diversion from normal news


----------



## BigRed98

*News *

Photo Report: Disneyland Resort 1/14/19 (Construction, New Haunted Mansion Meechandise, Galaxy Edge Outline, etc)


----------



## BigRed98

*News *

New Oh My Disney Dashing Collection Featuring Disney Princes on shopDisney


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> Did a safari first thing this morning and saw baby Augustus who just turned 1 and new baby giraffe Amira.
> 
> The springbok were rambunctious today running all throughout the savanna.





mollmoll4 said:


> *News:*
> According to WDW News Today on twitter, one of the safari giraffes is in labor.
> 
> https://twitter.com/WDWNT/status/1084858487010742272



No way these two things are not related.  @rteetz you helping with the delivery?


----------



## shoreward

mollmoll4 said:


> *News:*
> According to WDW News Today on twitter, one of the safari giraffes is in labor.
> 
> https://twitter.com/WDWNT/status/1084858487010742272




Video of mama giraffe
https://twitter.com/i/status/1084860098516799488


----------



## rteetz

mikepizzo said:


> No way these two things are not related.  @rteetz you helping with the delivery?


Haha I totally missed this. Must’ve happened right after I got off.


----------



## BigRed98

*News *

Donkey Animal Ambassadors Experience Debuts at Disney’s Animal Kingdom


----------



## BigRed98

*News *

Photos: Even More New Expedition Everest Merchandise Arrives at Disney’s Animal Kingdom


----------



## BigRed98

*News *

Inside Disney Parks 2019 - Behind the Scenes at Move It! Shake It! MousekeDance It! Street Party, The Epcot International Festival of the Arts, The Tropical Hideaway at Disneyland Resort and More!


----------



## MommaBerd

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, it's sort of crazy to see the hoof of the baby sticking out of the mom in those photos!!!



I wasn’t going to look until you said this...then I couldn’t help but look!


----------



## mikeamizzle

MommaBerd said:


> I wasn’t going to look until you said this...then I couldn’t help but look!



LOL! Exact opposite for me.. But equally appreciated the preview


----------



## BigRed98

*News *

Maria and Enzo’s Ristorante at Disney Springs Opens New Retail Space


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> *News *
> 
> Donkey Animal Ambassadors Experience Debuts at Disney’s Animal Kingdom


I noticed them today.


----------



## BigRed98

*News *

Disney Cruise Line Removes Tracy Arm Fjord from Its Alaska Itineraries


----------



## crazy4wdw

I don't remember seeing this posted on this thread - The Walt Disney Company has set its next shareholder meeting for March 7th, 2019 in St. Louis, Missouri


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Looks like the baby Giraffe was born earlier this afternoon:


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Looks like the baby Giraffe was born earlier this afternoon:
> 
> View attachment 375637


Just missed it....


----------



## Lesley Wake

Gusey said:


> If the Mickey song is the same one they have been playing at Disneyland Paris as part of the parade since October last year, it does sound better in the park I think and it is a goo song to clap along too. I remember seeing quite a few people bopping to it whilst waiting for the rest of the parade


(Sorry, I know this is late, but I just got caught up on the thread). It's a totally different song than Stars on Parade. The DLP one is more Jazz and definitely fun! I wasn't expecting it to be as head-boppy as it was! This new one is more Pop.


----------



## Iowamomof4

*News*

*Walt Disney World Resort Hotels to Introduce New Payment Card Policy Beginning Feb. 27*


----------



## Farro

Iowamomof4 said:


> *News*
> 
> *Walt Disney World Resort Hotels to Introduce New Payment Card Policy Beginning Feb. 27*



I asked this on the resort board thread, but maybe someone here can help me understand! 

Someone clear this up for me because I'm reading replies and getting confused.

It's an initial $100 hold, I charge $100, they charge my card and put another $100 hold.

So if I spend $2000 on my card, the actual amount being held from my available balance would be $4000 until the $2000 hold falls off? Or am I reading this wrong?

We normally spend more than $100 a day anyways.


----------



## Dentam

TheMaxRebo said:


> Looks like the baby Giraffe was born earlier this afternoon:
> 
> View attachment 375637


  Awesome! I hope we're able to see it when we're on our Safari tomorrow morning!


----------



## dina444444

Farro said:


> I asked this on the resort board thread, but maybe someone here can help me understand!
> 
> Someone clear this up for me because I'm reading replies and getting confused.
> 
> It's an initial $100 hold, I charge $100, they charge my card and put another $100 hold.
> 
> So if I spend $2000 on my card, the actual amount being held from my available balance would be $4000 until the $2000 hold falls off? Or am I reading this wrong?
> 
> We normally spend more than $100 a day anyways.


That’s the way I read it. Which is less than what other hotels authorize for charging privileges. RPR at universal did a $200/night authorization for length of stay to have room charging privileges.


----------



## Farro

dina444444 said:


> That’s the way I read it. Which is less than what other hotels authorize for charging privileges. RPR at universal did a $200/night authorization for length of stay to have room charging privileges.



Disney is the only hotel/vacation that I charge to my room.


----------



## evlaina

Farro said:


> I asked this on the resort board thread, but maybe someone here can help me understand!
> 
> Someone clear this up for me because I'm reading replies and getting confused.
> 
> It's an initial $100 hold, I charge $100, they charge my card and put another $100 hold.
> 
> So if I spend $2000 on my card, the actual amount being held from my available balance would be $4000 until the $2000 hold falls off? Or am I reading this wrong?
> 
> We normally spend more than $100 a day anyways.


I don’t think that’s correct. And if it is, that’s absurd they would hold so much. The way I interpret it is that there’s just always a $100 authorization on top of your balance. 

I’ve worked at a hotel (non-Disney) for over 10 years. We authorize 20% of your total room cost because so many people walk out on hotel bills, smoke in rooms, or break things. Frankly I’m surprised Disney didn’t hold anything before this.


----------



## Farro

@evlaina  I'm quoting myself from another thread to try to better explain how I came up with my numbers:



Farro said:


> It's dependent on how they do it. I've had some holds where they put the hold, then charge my card for the amount I spend and the original hold falls off later. So hold for $100, I spend it and they charge card for $100, waiting until original hold falls off I would have $200 being held from my available balance.
> 
> If they don't do it that way and hold falls off immediately, then it won't happen.
> 
> But reading this description seems to me they will do multiple holds, a new $100 hold each time you hit your hold -
> _The authorization hold placed on the guest’s credit card on file will be any remainder due on the reservation plus an extra $100 for incidental expenses. In the event that room and/or MagicBand charges exceed the original $100 hold, supplemental holds will be added to the card on file automatically. Authorizations on the guest’s credit card will not exceed the current balance due plus the $100 incremental charges._





Farro said:


> But isn't that assuming the first incremental hold would drop off before they place another one? Most holds stay on for a few days to a week in my experience. Potentially you can have quite a few incremental holds on your account at one time.
> 
> The hold is a hold, the actual charge for the amount you spend will go through and the hold will also still be there until it falls off. That's how I'm coming up with these large amounts.
> 
> I think it's the wording about adding supplemental incremental holds that's throwing me off.





evlaina said:


> I don’t think that’s correct. And if it is, that’s absurd they would hold so much. The way I interpret it is that there’s just always a $100 authorization on top of your balance.
> 
> I’ve worked at a hotel (non-Disney) for over 10 years. We authorize 20% of your total room cost because so many people walk out on hotel bills, smoke in rooms, or break things. Frankly I’m surprised Disney didn’t hold anything before this.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> I asked this on the resort board thread, but maybe someone here can help me understand!
> 
> Someone clear this up for me because I'm reading replies and getting confused.
> 
> It's an initial $100 hold, I charge $100, they charge my card and put another $100 hold.
> 
> So if I spend $2000 on my card, the actual amount being held from my available balance would be $4000 until the $2000 hold falls off? Or am I reading this wrong?
> 
> We normally spend more than $100 a day anyways.



Not sure when you read the article and noticed there is an update.  The boldes part at the end is mine as it addresses your concern

“*UPDATE:* The authorization hold placed on the guest’s credit card on file will be any remainder due on the reservation plus an extra $100 for incidental expenses. In the event that room and/or MagicBand charges exceed the original $100 hold, supplemental holds will be added to the card on file automatically. *Authorizations on the guest’s credit card will not exceed the current balance due plus the $100 incremental charges*.”


----------



## evlaina

Farro said:


> @evlaina  I'm quoting myself from another thread to try to better explain how I came up with my numbers:


 I totally understand where you’re getting the numbers but I have never heard of a hotel charging this way. Last month we charged almost $2000 to our room over our stay at AKL. I paid my balance every night with a gift card because I didn’t want it to get too high and charge my credit card on file. I just can’t imagine them holding $100 every time you hit $100...lol I would be out of luck because I don’t have a credit card with $4000 on it! 

I’d like to read an official Disney statement on it. The sentence “_Authorizations on the guest’s credit card will not exceed the current balance due plus the $100 incremental charges” _changes meaning if you take the “s” off “charges.” Heck that could be a typo and the writer meant to just say incremental charge.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The “incremental charges” with the “s” is a bit confusing and sounds like Disney overcoming motivating things.  Why not just hold like $200/night (or vary it based on hotel level) plus any charges and call it a day?


----------



## Iowamomof4

I wonder if these changes to their policy regarding credit cards/holds/room charges, will allow them to remove all spending limits based on resort level (deluxe, moderate, value). Where before you could only charge up to a certain amount ($1000 or whatever) based on your resort level, now your charging privileges will be based on your credit card spending limit. This would help us a great deal.


----------



## Amy11401

Iowamomof4 said:


> I wonder if these changes to their policy regarding credit cards/holds/room charges, will allow them to remove all spending limits based on resort level (deluxe, moderate, value). Where before you could only charge up to a certain amount ($1000 or whatever) based on your resort level, now your charging privileges will be based on your credit card spending limit. This would help us a great deal.


Whoops I never knew there was a limit based on your resort level.  I guess we never hit that level when we stayed at POFQ.


----------



## Iowamomof4

Amy11401 said:


> Whoops I never knew there was a limit based on your resort level.  I guess we never hit that level when we stayed at POFQ.



Only a limit they would allow you to get to before they sent the charges through to your card.


----------



## Amy11401

Iowamomof4 said:


> Only a limit they would allow you to get to before they sent the charges through to your card.


Oh....well we charge everything to our card anyway and then pay it off each month so we get the points.  When we went to Disney in the fall I used our points to pay for all the charges we incurred while we were there and still had lots of points left over....granted we had already paid for dining plan, tickets and our room ahead of time.


----------



## Mika02

I always just go ahead and pay my room charge with gift cards when I arrive so I'm not carrying a high authorization but I also have a small bank and the chase Disney Visa debit and I hate having all my cash tied up. 

I also gave up credit cards a few years ago so that's the nature of my vacationing.


----------



## ksromack

crazy4wdw said:


> I don't remember seeing this posted on this thread - The Walt Disney Company has set its next shareholder meeting for March 7th, 2019 in St. Louis, Missouri


Hey, that's where I live!



TheMaxRebo said:


> Looks like the baby Giraffe was born earlier this afternoon:
> 
> View attachment 375637


Aw, love it!



Iowamomof4 said:


> *News*
> 
> *Walt Disney World Resort Hotels to Introduce New Payment Card Policy Beginning Feb. 27*



Well now they are in line with every other hotel in the world!


Mika02 said:


> I always just go ahead and pay my room charge with gift cards when I arrive so I'm not carrying a high authorization but I also have a small bank and the chase Disney Visa debit and I hate having all my cash tied up.
> 
> I also gave up credit cards a few years ago so that's the nature of my vacationing.


We do the same.  And we don't charge to our room.  It's way way too easy to overspend for us.  Disney gift cards all the way!


----------



## BigRed98

*Rumor*
***Spoiler Warning***
Full Details on the Star Wars Rise of the Resistance ride coming to Disney Parks 

Lots of new information regarding storyline, queue and physical sets from attractions magazine


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BigRed98 said:


> *Rumor*
> ***Spoiler Warning***
> Full Details on the Star Wars Rise of the Resistance ride coming to Disney Parks
> 
> Lots of new information regarding storyline, queue and physical sets from attractions magazine



Wow - sounds amazing ... thanks for adding “spoiler”


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Wow - sounds amazing ... thanks for adding “spoiler”


It will be quite the ride.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

BigRed98 said:


> *Rumor*
> ***Spoiler Warning***
> Full Details on the Star Wars Rise of the Resistance ride coming to Disney Parks
> 
> Lots of new information regarding storyline, queue and physical sets from attractions magazine


Thanks for the warning! I skip details when I can before we experience a ride for the first time. It’s just so nice to still be surprised after visiting somewhere regularly for 13+ years!


----------



## Iowamomof4

BigRed98 said:


> *Rumor*
> ***Spoiler Warning***
> Full Details on the Star Wars Rise of the Resistance ride coming to Disney Parks
> 
> Lots of new information regarding storyline, queue and physical sets from attractions magazine



I can NOT wait for this to open!!!!!! It sounds amazing!


----------



## Mrs. W

BigRed98 said:


> *Rumor*
> ***Spoiler Warning***
> Full Details on the Star Wars Rise of the Resistance ride coming to Disney Parks
> 
> Lots of new information regarding storyline, queue and physical sets from attractions magazine



Wow! I’m so much more excited now! Thanks for posting!


----------



## The Pho

BigRed98 said:


> *Rumor*
> ***Spoiler Warning***
> Full Details on the Star Wars Rise of the Resistance ride coming to Disney Parks
> 
> Lots of new information regarding storyline, queue and physical sets from attractions magazine


Alright, how spoilery is it? I really want to click on that.


----------



## Iowamomof4

The Pho said:


> Alright, how spoilery is it? I really want to click on that.


Depends on how accurate they were. It pretty much describes the ride from start to finish though. I don't think there were any pictures we haven't already seen though.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Pho said:


> Alright, how spoilery is it? I really want to click on that.





Iowamomof4 said:


> Depends on how accurate they were. It pretty much describes the ride from start to finish though. I don't think there were any pictures we haven't already seen though.



Definitely touches on a lot more details - like when you see what animatronics, when you move different directions, etc


----------



## OSUZorba

Amy11401 said:


> Oh....well we charge everything to our card anyway and then pay it off each month so we get the points.  When we went to Disney in the fall I used our points to pay for all the charges we incurred while we were there and still had lots of points left over....granted we had already paid for dining plan, tickets and our room ahead of time.



FYI, If you have a credit card that gives extra points for travel expenses, like the Chase Sapphire, it pays to charge everything back to your room. At least in my experience, everything charged to the room shows up as a hotel expense, which gets you 3x on Chase Sapphire Reserve. While gift shops and ticket booths only give you 1x.


----------



## Amy11401

OSUZorba said:


> FYI, If you have a credit card that gives extra points for travel expenses, like the Chase Sapphire, it pays to charge everything back to your room. At least in my experience, everything charged to the room shows up as a hotel expense, which gets you 3x on Chase Sapphire Reserve. While gift shops and ticket booths only give you 1x.


Thanks...We did charge it to our room and then put it on our credit card at the end of the trip.  Although our credit card is not travel specific.


----------



## The Pho

Iowamomof4 said:


> Depends on how accurate they were. It pretty much describes the ride from start to finish though. I don't think there were any pictures we haven't already seen though.





TheMaxRebo said:


> Definitely touches on a lot more details - like when you see what animatronics, when you move different directions, etc



Guess I’ll see how long I can hold out then.  That’s the stuff I’d want to be surprised by more and I’ll definitely be there opening day at MGM so not too much longer.


----------



## saskdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> The “incremental charges” with the “s” is a bit confusing and sounds like Disney overcoming motivating things.  Why not just hold like $200/night (or vary it based on hotel level) plus any charges and call it a day?



Yeah, I don't have a problem if they want to hold $1000 on my card for charges. Just make it less confusing.


----------



## OSUZorba

BigRed98 said:


> *Rumor*
> ***Spoiler Warning***
> Full Details on the Star Wars Rise of the Resistance ride coming to Disney Parks
> 
> Lots of new information regarding storyline, queue and physical sets from attractions magazine


This sounds much more interesting to me than the Millennium Falcon ride.


----------



## saskdw

BigRed98 said:


> *Rumor*
> ***Spoiler Warning***
> Full Details on the Star Wars Rise of the Resistance ride coming to Disney Parks
> 
> Lots of new information regarding storyline, queue and physical sets from attractions magazine



This sounds bloody awesome!!!


----------



## Iowamomof4

OSUZorba said:


> This sounds much more interesting to me than the Millennium Falcon ride.



Couldn't agree more! Especially since the Falcon ride has only 2 seats that most people will want to sit in and 4 less desirable seats per ride.


----------



## rafiki

BigRed98 said:


> *Rumor*
> ***Spoiler Warning***
> Full Details on the Star Wars Rise of the Resistance ride coming to Disney Parks
> 
> Lots of new information regarding storyline, queue and physical sets from attractions magazine



I agree with everyone else; it sounds awesome!

As I said in the SWGE thread, it sounds very similar to the Spider-Man ride in IOA, but potentially much improved.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Sorry if I missed this already but look  alike MNSSHP tickets are available - parties from Aug 16 - Nov 1st

I don’t recall them going past actual halloween so guess the Christmas decorations will be at least a day later this year

Prices start at $89 and go up to $135


----------



## MommaBerd

I just cringe when I see August dates for HALLOWEEN!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MommaBerd said:


> I just cringe when I see August dates for HALLOWEEN!!!



We were at WDW the last week of August last year and parties were already going on and the park was decorated for Halloween

My kids don’t go back to school until after Labor Day so really was hard to get in the “Halloween Spirit” when we were heavy in “summer vacation spirit”

But I know others can never wait for Halloween to come so more power to them I guess


----------



## crazy4wdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Sorry if I missed this already but look  alike MNSSHP tickets are available - parties from Aug 16 - Nov 1st
> 
> I don’t recall them going past actual halloween so guess the Christmas decorations will be at least a day later this year
> 
> Prices start at $89 and go up to $135



Wow!  $135 for October 31.  That's almost $150 a ticket when you add tax.


----------



## mom2rtk

Who doesn't plan for Halloween in January, right? Ugh. This is crazy early. Even by Disney standards.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

MommaBerd said:


> I just cringe when I see August dates for HALLOWEEN!!!


Yeah... this is probably going to sound silly, but I’m disappointed because our summer trip begins Aug 16! I’d rather have at least part of a SUMMER trip without HALLOWEEN decorations... Not to mention early MK closures during August... not great. Maybe I’ll see if I can shift earlier.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

mom2rtk said:


> Who doesn't plan for Halloween in January, right? Ugh. This is crazy early. Even by Disney standards.


Last year our trip ended Aug 17 and I believe the first party was that night. Pretty recent that it’s this early though. I wish I had remembered this when I booked for this year. :-/


----------



## mom2rtk

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Last year our trip ended Aug 17 and I believe the first party was that night. Pretty recent that it’s this early though. I wish I had remembered this when I booked for this year. :-/


Honestly I'd go with it. Having those early closing times is the easiest way to pick a lower crowd day in the MK.

And I get that it's crazy early to start the party. But they've done late August before. But this is way earlier than usual to start selling the tickets.


----------



## MommaBerd

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Yeah... this is probably going to sound silly, but I’m disappointed because our summer trip begins Aug 16! I’d rather have at least part of a SUMMER trip without HALLOWEEN decorations... Not to mention early MK closures during August... not great. Maybe I’ll see if I can shift earlier.



That doesn’t sound silly at all! Who wants Halloween decorations in their SUMMER vacation pictures? And I also resent the early park closures for MNSSHP and for MVMCP. But, obviously, the parties are a cash cow for WDW. Sigh.


----------



## evlaina

mom2rtk said:


> Who doesn't plan for Halloween in January, right? Ugh. This is crazy early. Even by Disney standards.



See I'm the opposite. I love that they released Free Dining early, and now Halloween tickets early. I'm going in September and I am glad I don't need to guess on party dates before I do my ADRs and pick which park I want for the day.


----------



## Cinderumbrella

They have done 11/1 parties before. We have done trips where we went to the last MNSSHP & first MVMCP in the same trip.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Sorry if I missed this already but look  alike MNSSHP tickets are available - parties from Aug 16 - Nov 1st
> 
> I don’t recall them going past actual halloween so guess the Christmas decorations will be at least a day later this year
> 
> Prices start at $89 and go up to $135
> 
> View attachment 375689


Nov 1st parties are typical if that day falls on a traditional party day of the week.  The only time we did MNSSHP, We went to an 11/1 party.


----------



## mollmoll4

Spider-Man: Far From Home teaser


----------



## dlavender

The pricing for the party at least didn't see huge increases.  Perhaps they are finally finding the line on that one.  They've shifted some of the pricing, though.  If you want to go in October, there's only one day now that's less than $100.  Last year I believe at least half of the dates were less than $100.  Biggest gain was the 10/3 date.  Last year that same day would have run $89, this year its $105.  The rest were about $5-$10 gains.


----------



## dlavender

BigRed98 said:


> *Rumor*
> ***Spoiler Warning***
> Full Details on the Star Wars Rise of the Resistance ride coming to Disney Parks
> 
> Lots of new information regarding storyline, queue and physical sets from attractions magazine



Thanks for sharing.  This is the ride I'm most excited for. I'm still leery of the falcon.


----------



## NJlauren

mom2rtk said:


> Who doesn't plan for Halloween in January, right? Ugh. This is crazy early. Even by Disney standards.



im actually happy they released them early in organizing a large trip the end of August and this confirms what days I should do MK.  I woulf have hated to have made ADRs to find out it was a party night and then not be able to move said ADR. 



evlaina said:


> See I'm the opposite. I love that they released Free Dining early, and now Halloween tickets early. I'm going in September and I am glad I don't need to guess on party dates before I do my ADRs and pick which park I want for the day.



This is how I feel.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dlavender said:


> Thanks for sharing.  This is the ride I'm most excited for. I'm still leery of the falcon.



It's funny in that, while I am really, really excited for Rise of the Resistance, I feel like I *know* it will be really good - but the Falcon ride I think *could* be amazing and have tons of re-rideability and just sort of be a game changer for the simulation type ride with it being dynamically rendered - but it also could not work well and be a bit of a disappointment


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Cinderumbrella said:


> They have done 11/1 parties before. We have done trips where we went to the last MNSSHP & first MVMCP in the same trip.





SouthFayetteFan said:


> Nov 1st parties are typical if that day falls on a traditional party day of the week.  The only time we did MNSSHP, We went to an 11/1 party.



thanks for this - to be honest parties haven't been on my radar in the past and was typically not a time when we could go to WDW due to school, but now that they are starting in August, they do happen when we typically travel


----------



## TheMaxRebo

evlaina said:


> See I'm the opposite. I love that they released Free Dining early, and now Halloween tickets early. I'm going in September and I am glad I don't need to guess on party dates before I do my ADRs and pick which park I want for the day.



I agree with that - even if from a seasonality standpoint it feels weird to think of Halloween now, I'd rather have the dates known now ... I mean, we are only like a month away from being able to book ADRs when the first parties are scheduled so knowing when and having that impact when you will or wont' be in MK I think helps

And I won't be into the Halloween spirit until October to be honest so whether they announce the dates now or in June it will still be "too early" for me from that standpoint


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Part of Cosmic Rays has reopened 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/bay2complete/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
H2O glow nights now on sale

http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/2019-typhoon-lagoon-h2o-glow-nights-tickets-now-on-sale/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mollmoll4 said:


> Spider-Man: Far From Home teaser



that was a really good trailer - loved the tonal (pun intended) change in the middle of it


----------



## dlavender

TheMaxRebo said:


> It's funny in that, while I am really, really excited for Rise of the Resistance, I feel like I *know* it will be really good - but the Falcon ride I think *could* be amazing and have tons of re-rideability and just sort of be a game changer for the simulation type ride with it being dynamically rendered - but it also could not work well and be a bit of a disappointment



Yeah that one is a wild card.  I’m still a bit “nervous” about the seating arrangement.  Will sitting anywhere but the front be as good?  I don’t want to wait half of a day to be the one that presses the trash dump button....lol


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dlavender said:


> Yeah that one is a wild card.  I’m still a bit “nervous” about the seating arrangement.  Will sitting anywhere but the front be as good?  I don’t want to wait half of a day to be the one that presses the trash dump button....lol



definitely a good point!  And while that also adds to the re-ridability (the having different roles) I too am worried that some of the "jobs" wont be nearly as good ... and also interested (worried?) to see how they handle groups of different sizes - are they going to mix people up with those they don't know?  How will that impact everyone's reputation that they keep track of if someone you don't know messes up?, etc.

Maybe that also adds to why, in some ways, I am more interested in the development and roll out of the Falcon ride due to all the variables ... whereas the Rise of the Resistance I know will be great, but not as many questions about it


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> It's funny in that, while I am really, really excited for Rise of the Resistance, I feel like I *know* it will be really good - but the Falcon ride I think *could* be amazing and have tons of re-rideability and just sort of be a game changer for the simulation type ride with it being dynamically rendered - but it also could not work well and be a bit of a disappointment



I agree. The Falcon simulator will be the biggest trick to pull off. If the riders are really in control and their decisions affect the game - basically like a large video game as opposed to the traditional "Star-Tours" type simulator - how do you make it so it's fun, but not TOO hard to succeed with. I picture this ride as Mission:Space done right. (M:S you pretend you are in control, but you aren't really.) 

The Rise of the Resistance sounds just like a dark ride turned up to 11. I think Spiderman is a good comparison except more like "next level Spiderman"...hopefully.



mollmoll4 said:


> Spider-Man: Far From Home teaser



Liked that a lot - get our first look at Mysterio too. Interesting to think this is likely taking place AFTER Endgame on the timeline, might explain why Nick Fury comes looking for Spiderman.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Thanks to the posters who have posted Star Wars ride information. I'm trying to stay uber spoiler free at the moment so I've decided not to look at this moment (we'll see how long that lasts lol); just wanted to say thanks to the information even if I'm not looking at it


----------



## HuskieJohn

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New floats for Universals Mardi Gras
> 
> https://orlandoinformer.com/universal/mardi-gras/


Thanks for the info...
Didnt know that Universal did parades also that write up was extremely detailed/helpful!


----------



## BigRed98

*News *

Kingdom Hearts Hotel Rooms Coming to Tokyo Disney Resort


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BigRed98 said:


> *News *
> 
> Kingdom Hearts Hotel Rooms Coming to Tokyo Disney Resort




I was seeing in there that they give you a Keyblade to use to open your room and I was thinking it would be cool if Disney sold more accessories that you could put your Magic Band puck in ... so something like they Keyblade could work just if you could put your puck in that ... or imagine a Mary Poppins style umbrella that you put the puck into the head and use that to open your door or an S.E.A. pocket watch or something that you could use

Seems like would be a neat thing and something else Disney could sell to make $ - so win-win!


----------



## hertamaniac

BigRed98 said:


> *Rumor*
> ***Spoiler Warning***
> Full Details on the Star Wars Rise of the Resistance ride coming to Disney Parks
> 
> Lots of new information regarding storyline, queue and physical sets from attractions magazine



I'm thinking maybe my previous post about....



Spoiler



the moving ATAT head and cannons might actually come to fruition.


----------



## BigRed98

TheMaxRebo said:


> I was seeing in there that they give you a Keyblade to use to open your room and I was thinking it would be cool if Disney sold more accessories that you could put your Magic Band puck in ... so something like they Keyblade could work just if you could put your puck in that ... or imagine a Mary Poppins style umbrella that you put the puck into the head and use that to open your door or an S.E.A. pocket watch or something that you could use
> 
> Seems like would be a neat thing and something else Disney could sell to make $ - so win-win!



I would 100% buy a key blade that allowed me to put my magic band puck in it so I can open my door, use to get in parks etc. Funny that you mentioned this because my dad had similar thoughts when he was in the parks looking at the Magic Keepers.


----------



## JaxDad

HuskieJohn said:


> Thanks for the info...
> Didnt know that Universal did parades also that write up was extremely detailed/helpful!


Universal does great parades! On one of our last trips, we were at the end of the route for the main Superstars parade, and it turned into a big street party with lots of interaction with the characters. I got some great pictures of my kids with Patrick Star and Squidward, plus I had an interesting conversation with Shaggy from Scooby Doo.

I was also there for the last two Mardi Gras celebrations and had a blast during those parades. The floats are really cool looking, as are the accompanying performers, plus of course you can get lots of beads! It is also possible to ride on the floats, but I've not pursued that.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New closed attraction apparel

http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/disneystyle-adds-new-closed-attraction-apparel/


----------



## dlavender

dlavender said:


> The pricing for the party at least didn't see huge increases.  Perhaps they are finally finding the line on that one.  They've shifted some of the pricing, though.  If you want to go in October, there's only one day now that's less than $100.  Last year I believe at least half of the dates were less than $100.  Biggest gain was the 10/3 date.  Last year that same day would have run $89, this year its $105.  The rest were about $5-$10 gains.



Also wanted to point out there are 2 more parties this year vs last, for anyone keeping score


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New D-Tech phone cases

http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/new-d...orrowland-dreamer-society-tiki-room-and-more/


----------



## Dentam

Dentam said:


> Awesome! I hope we're able to see it when we're on our Safari tomorrow morning!


 No sign of the baby. He must be backstage now.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New closed attraction apparel
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/disneystyle-adds-new-closed-attraction-apparel/


Wish they would do the Alien....  I have a Yesteryears one but that just has the logo... I'd rather see the Alien....


----------



## atricks

Universal News:

Work walls went up this morning for the new Jurassic park roller coaster at Islands of Adventure (probably for late 2020)

Some photos of the work walls:

https://twitter.com/Midway_Mayhem/status/1085197767893504000

https://twitter.com/insideuniversal/status/1085206804299161603

https://twitter.com/insideuniversal/status/1085205703252500480

It's going where the old triceratops encounter was and extending over the water of the lagoon around the front of the Discovery Center and back. It'll likely be more of a thrill coaster than the new potter one nearly finished. They lost two roller coasters when they got rid of Dragons, which were both thrill (And together at one ride location). The Harry potter one will be more family friendly, and this one will be likely more thrill.


----------



## Q-man

Amy11401 said:


> Isn't the French Bakery open there early now?



Shhh! Don't tell everyone.


----------



## ksromack

BigRed98 said:


> *Rumor*
> ***Spoiler Warning***
> Full Details on the Star Wars Rise of the Resistance ride coming to Disney Parks
> 
> Lots of new information regarding storyline, queue and physical sets from attractions magazine


Um.Wow.



evlaina said:


> See I'm the opposite. I love that they released Free Dining early, and now Halloween tickets early. I'm going in September and I am glad I don't need to guess on party dates before I do my ADRs and pick which park I want for the day.


^^^This



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New D-Tech phone cases
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/new-d...orrowland-dreamer-society-tiki-room-and-more/


Apple.Apple.Apple.  It's always about Apple.
(Said in the voice of Jan from the Brady Bunch)


----------



## Q-man

Iowamomof4 said:


> *News*
> 
> *Walt Disney World Resort Hotels to Introduce New Payment Card Policy Beginning Feb. 27*



Wow. I managed at Hilton 25 years ago and we locked up $50/day for incidentals back then.


----------



## dlavender

atricks said:


> Universal News:
> 
> Work walls went up this morning for the new Jurassic park roller coaster at Islands of Adventure (probably for late 2020)
> 
> Some photos of the work walls:
> 
> https://twitter.com/Midway_Mayhem/status/1085197767893504000
> 
> https://twitter.com/insideuniversal/status/1085206804299161603
> 
> https://twitter.com/insideuniversal/status/1085205703252500480
> 
> It's going where the old triceratops encounter was and extending over the water of the lagoon around the front of the Discovery Center and back. It'll likely be more of a thrill coaster than the new potter one nearly finished. They lost two roller coasters when they got rid of Dragons, which were both thrill (And together at one ride location). The Harry potter one will be more family friendly, and this one will be likely more thrill.



Do we have an opening date for the HP coaster?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

atricks said:


> Universal News:
> 
> Work walls went up this morning for the new Jurassic park roller coaster at Islands of Adventure (probably for late 2020)
> 
> Some photos of the work walls:
> 
> https://twitter.com/Midway_Mayhem/status/1085197767893504000
> 
> https://twitter.com/insideuniversal/status/1085206804299161603
> 
> https://twitter.com/insideuniversal/status/1085205703252500480
> 
> It's going where the old triceratops encounter was and extending over the water of the lagoon around the front of the Discovery Center and back. It'll likely be more of a thrill coaster than the new potter one nearly finished. They lost two roller coasters when they got rid of Dragons, which were both thrill (And together at one ride location). The Harry potter one will be more family friendly, and this one will be likely more thrill.




I am definitely not as up on Universal - is this going to be in addition to the existing river raft ride or is it replacing it?  I know (think?) they are upgrading the river ride at Universal in Hollywood, but wasn't sure about in Orlando


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dlavender said:


> Do we have an opening date for the HP coaster?



I don't think Universal said anything official but a reliable source (as I understand it) has said it will be Memorial Day, May 27th (which fits what others have expected)


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Aulani Pool refurb scheduled 

https://www.wdwinfo.com/aulani/major-aulani-resort-pool-refurbishment-to-take-place-later-this-year/


----------



## amalone1013

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am definitely not as up on Universal - is this going to be in addition to the existing river raft ride or is it replacing it?  I know (think?) they are upgrading the river ride at Universal in Hollywood, but wasn't sure about in Orlando


My understanding is it's in addition to it. The areas mentioned in those are on the opposite side of the walkway from the River Ride. River Ride was down for refurb this past weekend when we were there. 
And I didn't even see @rteetz OR the baby giraffe even though we were also in AK yesterday


----------



## siren0119

mom2rtk said:


> Who doesn't plan for Halloween in January, right? Ugh. This is crazy early. Even by Disney standards.



It's the same week it started last year though - aug 17 was the first day of the party in 2018. In 2017 it started Aug 25. 

You won't hear me complaining, we are Halloween people and start planning our costumes and family party almost as soon as Christmas is over  It IS early to be releasing the tickets, but I'll take it as it makes planning our pre-labor day trip a little easier.


----------



## dlavender

TheMaxRebo said:


> I don't think Universal said anything official but a reliable source (as I understand it) has said it will be Memorial Day, May 27th (which fits what others have expected)




Thanks for the info! That seems awfully quick. Seems like just a few months ago it was still a pile of rubble.


----------



## jade1

atricks said:


> Universal News:
> 
> Work walls went up this morning for the new Jurassic park roller coaster at Islands of Adventure (probably for late 2020)
> 
> Some photos of the work walls:
> 
> https://twitter.com/Midway_Mayhem/status/1085197767893504000
> 
> https://twitter.com/insideuniversal/status/1085206804299161603
> 
> https://twitter.com/insideuniversal/status/1085205703252500480
> 
> It's going where the old triceratops encounter was and extending over the water of the lagoon around the front of the Discovery Center and back. It'll likely be more of a thrill coaster than the new potter one nearly finished. They lost two roller coasters when they got rid of Dragons, which were both thrill (And together at one ride location). The Harry potter one will be more family friendly, and this one will be likely more thrill.



Good to hear. Really miss DD so this is great news. Hope it's somewhat similar thrill wise.

Wish they had all 3 though.


----------



## The Pho

dlavender said:


> Thanks for the info! That seems awfully quick. Seems like just a few months ago it was still a pile of rubble.


You’re just used to Disney speed.  All other parks put up rides in a about year (or less depending on theming Or lack thereof).
The Jurassic Park coaster should open next year and they’re just starting on that now.


----------



## wareagle57

atricks said:


> Universal News:
> 
> Work walls went up this morning for the new Jurassic park roller coaster at Islands of Adventure (probably for late 2020)
> 
> Some photos of the work walls:
> 
> https://twitter.com/Midway_Mayhem/status/1085197767893504000
> 
> https://twitter.com/insideuniversal/status/1085206804299161603
> 
> https://twitter.com/insideuniversal/status/1085205703252500480
> 
> It's going where the old triceratops encounter was and extending over the water of the lagoon around the front of the Discovery Center and back. It'll likely be more of a thrill coaster than the new potter one nearly finished. They lost two roller coasters when they got rid of Dragons, which were both thrill (And together at one ride location). The Harry potter one will be more family friendly, and this one will be likely more thrill.



We are truly living in the golden age of Central Florida theme parks right now. The next few years are going to be fantastic.


----------



## ErinF

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Aulani Pool refurb scheduled
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/aulani/major-aulani-resort-pool-refurbishment-to-take-place-later-this-year/



My heart skipped a few beats when I saw this since we're going to Aulani this summer.  Thankfully we'll be there in June and this does not start until August 19th.  But man oh man do I feel sorry for those that will be there during the refurb.  That pool complex is a huge draw to the resort, I know that's the main reason we're going, my kids love a resort with pools, lazy river, slides, etc. (well, me and DH do too!).  We aren't planning to leave the resort at all for the 3 nights we're there.  We'll be saving our exploring for Kauai and Maui, we're heading there after Aulani.  

I also think a $50 resort credit as compensation during that time is kind of piddly, but I guess it's not like every single part of the pool complex is closed down the entire time.


----------



## Lesley Wake

Dentam said:


> No sign of the baby. He must be backstage now.


Yeah, I think they like to keep the baby giraffes back for a few weeks (maybe a month). Probably just get them used to everything and not be freaked out by the trucks rumbling past all the time!


----------



## Dentam

Lesley Wake said:


> Yeah, I think they like to keep the baby giraffes back for a few weeks (maybe a month). Probably just get them used to everything and not be freaked out by the trucks rumbling past all the time!


Yeah I just figured maybe we'd get lucky since it was born iut there yesterday.


----------



## Lesley Wake

Dentam said:


> Yeah I just figured maybe we'd get lucky since it was born iut there yesterday.


I know! I'll be there in 3 weeks and am hoping he/she will already be out. I got to see the oldest of the babies briefly in December, but even though the middle baby (Amira) was allowed onto the savanna, I didn't get to see her.


----------



## Dentam

Lesley Wake said:


> I know! I'll be there in 3 weeks and am hoping he/she will already be out. I got to see the oldest of the babies briefly in December, but even though the middle baby (Amira) was allowed onto the savanna, I didn't get to see her.


We didn't see any babies other than the elephant our driver said was two yrs old. We have another Safari fp later in our trip so maybe then!


----------



## Dentam

Also, CM at the entrance today said the Christmas tree is coming down tomorrow. All decorations are still up and they're playing Christmas music at the entrance and in Dino Land.


----------



## rteetz

Dentam said:


> Also, CM at the entrance today said the Christmas tree is coming down tomorrow. All decorations are still up and they're playing Christmas music at the entrance and in Dino Land.


MK still has everything up.


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> MK still has everything up.


oof. Glad we still have 11 days until arrival. Christmas is done and dusted for us. While I loved it the last time we went and it was early Dec  a few years ago, I'd be less enthused about seeing decorations halfway through January.


----------



## closetmickey

rteetz said:


> MK still has everything up.


That seems really late!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> MK still has everything up.





jknezek said:


> oof. Glad we still have 11 days until arrival. Christmas is done and dusted for us. While I loved it the last time we went and it was early Dec  a few years ago, I'd be less enthused about seeing decorations halfway through January.



Guess there is no one right answer for how long to keep it up but now does seem pushing it.  I get wanting it up for marathon weekend and technically from a religious standpoint the official Christmas season just ended this past Sunday (with Jesus being baptized) but hard to argue a reason for it still being up


----------



## dclpluto

Netflix is raising prices. 
How is this Disney news you ask
Because Disney said they will be priced below Netflix. So this is good news for Disney. I’m sure Disney loves this news.


----------



## rteetz

closetmickey said:


> That seems really late!


Yeah usually it goes down right after the marathon but it’s still here.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Guess there is no one right answer for how long to keep it up but now does seem pushing it.  I get wanting it up for marathon weekend and technically from a religious standpoint the official Christmas season just ended this past Sunday (with Jesus being baptized) but hard to argue a reason for it still being up


I expect things to go down in the next few days.


----------



## mikeamizzle

As much as that seems to make sense, investors didn't agree today based on what happened on to netflix's and Disney's stock today.

But we'll see how it plays out; I also think disney and comcast are well positioned to take a large chunk of business from Netflix once they launch and that the market is missing the boat but Im not an analyst.

edit: sorry forgot to quote, im responding to the point about Netflix announcing a streaming price increase today.


----------



## siren0119

mikeamizzle said:


> As much as that seems to make sense, investors didn't agree today based on what happened on to netflix's and Disney's stock today.
> 
> But we'll see how it plays out; I also think disney and comcast are well positioned to take a large chunk of business from Netflix once they launch and that the market is missing the boat but Im not an analyst.



I don't know. Don't underestimate the appeal of Netflix original content - they've been sinking a good chunk of change into producing stuff that rivals and surpasses anything Comcast has to offer.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

siren0119 said:


> I don't know. Don't underestimate the appeal of Netflix original content - they've been sinking a good chunk of change into producing stuff that rivals and surpasses anything Comcast has to offer.


That and they obtain content that gets passed from other networks or film distribution.

People are talking about YOU (a tv series) on Netflix..except it originally aired months ago on the Lifetime Channel. Netflix now has the rights to air it and the second season will be on Netflix rather than Lifetime. 

Then you add in shows like Designated Survivor and Lucifer and further back Longmire, etc.

I do think if enough companies pull their content or block their content from going to Netflix that might end up being troublesome but at least right now Netflix, even as much as I am annoyed at another price increase, is doing well enough.


----------



## The Pho

siren0119 said:


> I don't know. Don't underestimate the appeal of Netflix original content - they've been sinking a good chunk of change into producing stuff that rivals and surpasses anything Comcast has to offer.


They have a lot of content, but they also have a reputation for very low quality content, with a few gems spread around.


----------



## soniam

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Sorry if I missed this already but look  alike MNSSHP tickets are available - parties from Aug 16 - Nov 1st
> 
> I don’t recall them going past actual halloween so guess the Christmas decorations will be at least a day later this year
> 
> Prices start at $89 and go up to $135
> 
> View attachment 375689





Cinderumbrella said:


> They have done 11/1 parties before. We have done trips where we went to the last MNSSHP & first MVMCP in the same trip.



Yep. 2017 had MNSSHP on 11/1 and then MVMCP on 11/8 or 11/9.


----------



## tlmadden73

siren0119 said:


> I don't know. Don't underestimate the appeal of Netflix original content - they've been sinking a good chunk of change into producing stuff that rivals and surpasses anything Comcast has to offer.


Netflix sees the writing on the wall. They cant afford to carry every movie and every tv show especially when the content makers (like Disney) are just making their own streaming service. So they make their own content to get you hooked -- and when you cant find your network TV shows or blockbuster movies anymore on Netflix, you keep the Service so you can watch Stranger Things.

Cable will soon be dead, but we will still be paying $50-100/month buying subscriptions to all the different streaming services. Basically instead of channels you just pay for different services. 

The cable companies will probably just bundle up the streaming services and offer you those... Get Netflix, Disney+, ESPN+, Hulu, etc. all for one monthly price bundled into your internet fee.  Just $100/month!

At least that will be better since you can never say nothing is on


----------



## Farro

Cable won't soon be dead.


----------



## tlmadden73

The Pho said:


> You’re just used to Disney speed.  All other parks put up rides in a about year (or less depending on theming Or lack thereof).
> The Jurassic Park coaster should open next year and they’re just starting on that now.


Heh..that is true. Disney Speed. I wonder at what pace Universals new park will go up?


----------



## hertamaniac

tlmadden73 said:


> Cable will soon be dead, but we will still be paying $50-100/month buying subscriptions to all the different streaming services. Basically instead of channels you just pay for different services.
> 
> The cable companies will probably just bundle up the streaming services and offer you those... Get Netflix, Disney+, ESPN+, Hulu, etc. all for one monthly price bundled into your internet fee.  Just $100/month!



I agree and think this is probably the only way cable providers will survive.  Now if they can keep expanding high power antennas at a reasonable price, that might take some market share.


----------



## beer dave

TheMaxRebo said:


> definitely a good point!  And while that also adds to the re-ridability (the having different roles) I too am worried that some of the "jobs" wont be nearly as good ... and also interested (worried?) to see how they handle groups of different sizes - are they going to mix people up with those they don't know?  How will that impact everyone's reputation that they keep track of if someone you don't know messes up?, etc.
> 
> Maybe that also adds to why, in some ways, I am more interested in the development and roll out of the Falcon ride due to all the variables ... whereas the Rise of the Resistance I know will be great, but not as many questions about it



Still think they just need to fill the empty of the six seats from single rider line.  That way, every group of 6 or less who waits in the regular line gets choice of seats... or split your group into three groups of two and single rider line fills what is left.  You get what you want for enduring the regular line, (or FP line) and single rider line moves pretty quickly.


----------



## beer dave

jknezek said:


> oof. Glad we still have 11 days until arrival. Christmas is done and dusted for us. While I loved it the last time we went and it was early Dec  a few years ago, I'd be less enthused about seeing decorations halfway through January.



10 days for us!


----------



## Clockwork

beer dave said:


> 10 days for us!


Same here ready to get gone.


----------



## beer dave

Farro said:


> Cable won't soon be dead.


You must have a lot of stock....


----------



## Farro

beer dave said:


> You must have a lot of stock....



Snort! Cable will survive just like you all said - they will offer it all in one place at one price, which I bet more people would choose instead of paying for it piecemeal. You know, like cable.

But I wish they never started all of this streaming. my god, even NBC is starting streaming, so we can all pay for what, Law and Order?

Too much of a good thing, now it's ruined.


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> I don't think Universal said anything official but a reliable source (as I understand it) has said it will be Memorial Day, May 27th (which fits what others have expected)



Hoping this rumor is true.  Turns out we are going down for memorial day weekend. Would be cool if we got to ride it. Less cool if it causes massive crowds.

BTW- I didn't post it on here since this is technically a DISNEY thread - but they have already posted for staff internally at Universal on this - which would certainly indicate an earlier than later opening/ ( I can't imagine they'd be looking for staff if it was opening in the fall.)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> Snort! Cable will survive just like you all said - they will offer it all in one place at one price, which I bet more people would choose instead of paying for it piecemeal. You know, like cable.
> 
> But I wish they never started all of this streaming. my god, even NBC is starting streaming, so we can all pay for what, Law and Order?
> 
> Too much of a good thing, now it's ruined.



I explored cutting the cord as my cable contract was up and it worked out way cheaper for me to keep cable


----------



## skier_pete

Not surprisingly, the future is that we will all be paying $100 a month for 10 streaming services instead of $100 a month for cable/satellite. 

The other likely outcome is a cable/satellite package that groups in several streaming services as well. They may have to provide an a la cart style package to compete.

However, I think the next step will be that we will see the merger/death of many of the 250 cable channels that exist now. There's lots of channels out there that if people had to pay specifically for that channel, they wouldn't survive.

Myself, I feel "stuck" with cable because of wanting to see my local hockey teams games. I can see OTHER teams game by subscribing on-line, but my own team is blocked out...this is going to have to be address eventually too.


----------



## Moliphino

TheMaxRebo said:


> Guess there is no one right answer for how long to keep it up but now does seem pushing it.  I get wanting it up for marathon weekend and technically from a religious standpoint the official Christmas season just ended this past Sunday (with Jesus being baptized) but hard to argue a reason for it still being up



We still have our tree up.  Mostly due to laziness. It's a real tree, too, so I'm a little surprised it hasn't keeled over by now.


----------



## Sweettears

Moliphino said:


> We still have our tree up.  Mostly due to laziness. It's a real tree, too, so I'm a little surprised it hasn't keeled over by now.


Or worse caught on fire.  Just kidding. We always have a real tree and it can get pretty crispy if it’s up too long.


----------



## Ambehnke

beer dave said:


> 10 days for us!


Us too!


----------



## rteetz

My last WDW update


----------



## writerguyfl

Q-man said:


> Wow. I managed at Hilton 25 years ago and we locked up $50/day for incidentals back then.



I know, right?!?

I spent about 10 years working in hotels.  I did a variety of things, including Front Desk Supervisor, Accounting, Revenue Manager, and Night Manager.  After that, I moved to Orlando to work for Mickey.  Most of my time I was at the Disney Reservations Center.  Over and over, I was stunned at the way Disney operated.  The really basic hospitality stuff wasn't being done.

A couple of times, I tried providing suggestions to various managers.  I was rebuffed and told that wasn't "the Disney Way" of doing things.  It was frustrating.  At one point, I actually asked my manager's manager, "What would have happened if someone told Walt that wasn't how amusement parks were run?"

Anyway, whoever is running the Resorts Division must have come from outside the company.  Many of the changes (like this one authorizing credit) that have happened over the last several years are all copied from "regular" hotels.  Examples: Smart phones as room keys, changes to room service, requiring reservation changes to meet current stay restrictions.


----------



## JaxDad

@rteetz, I thought you would like this...

28,000 Pounds of Discarded Banana Peels Will Be Put to Good Use After Disney Races
https://www.runnersworld.com/news/a25857255/chiquita-recycles-banana-peels-disney-marathon/


----------



## osully

The new baby giraffe reminds me of something my husband and I have been talking about. Imagine Mickey & Minnie had a baby?

Mickey and Minnie have also never been married... Can you imagine if they had a wedding event or something in the Disney Parks?

Imagine the merchandise. I’m thinking Royal Wedding plates etc. But with Mickey and Minnie! 

Maybe for their 100th anniversary!

(PS yes I know this sounds crazy but I figured if any crowd online will understand it’s you guys!)


----------



## osully

********** said:


> Not surprisingly, the future is that we will all be paying $100 a month for 10 streaming services instead of $100 a month for cable/satellite.
> 
> The other likely outcome is a cable/satellite package that groups in several streaming services as well. They may have to provide an a la cart style package to compete.
> 
> However, I think the next step will be that we will see the merger/death of many of the 250 cable channels that exist now. There's lots of channels out there that if people had to pay specifically for that channel, they wouldn't survive.
> 
> Myself, I feel "stuck" with cable because of wanting to see my local hockey teams games. I can see OTHER teams game by subscribing on-line, but my own team is blocked out...this is going to have to be address eventually too.



I’d rather that and get just what I want! We were paying $100 a month + Netflix + Crave TV (we live in Canada).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

osully said:


> The new baby giraffe reminds me of something my husband and I have been talking about. Imagine Mickey & Minnie had a baby?
> 
> Mickey and Minnie have also never been married... Can you imagine if they had a wedding event or something in the Disney Parks?
> 
> Imagine the merchandise. I’m thinking Royal Wedding plates etc. But with Mickey and Minnie!
> 
> Maybe for their 100th anniversary!
> 
> (PS yes I know this sounds crazy but I figured if any crowd online will understand it’s you guys!)



Well, according to Walt, they are married in real life/off screen .... so I suppose that could be a renewal of their vows or something

In the September 30, 1933 issue of Film Pictorial magazine, Walt Disney addressed that very subject. “In private life, Mickey is married to Minnie. A lot of people have written to him asking this question, because sometimes he appears to be married to her in his films and other times still courting her. What it really amounts to is that Minnie is, for screen purposes, his leading lady. If the story calls for a romantic courtship, then Minnie is the girl; but when the story requires a married couple, then they appear as man and wife. In the studio we have decided that they are married already.”


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Not surprisingly, the future is that we will all be paying $100 a month for 10 streaming services instead of $100 a month for cable/satellite.
> 
> The other likely outcome is a cable/satellite package that groups in several streaming services as well. They may have to provide an a la cart style package to compete.
> 
> However, I think the next step will be that we will see the merger/death of many of the 250 cable channels that exist now. There's lots of channels out there that if people had to pay specifically for that channel, they wouldn't survive.
> 
> Myself, I feel "stuck" with cable because of wanting to see my local hockey teams games. I can see OTHER teams game by subscribing on-line, but my own team is blocked out...this is going to have to be address eventually too.



The thing with me is our internet comes from our cable provider and there is a discount to get both - so the additional charge to get TV added is less than what I would have to pay for streaming TV separate

So that linkage is still there making it attractive - if it goes away then maybe different story

I am also a bit limited in that I want/need SNY which only a few streaming services have


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> I explored cutting the cord as my cable contract was up and it worked out way cheaper for me to keep cable




Yep. It's not going anywhere anytime soon. My husband works for our local internet/phone/cable provider. It's going strong.


----------



## middlechild

The race for cable companies and the competition is to own the subscriber. Whatever supplier can get you to log into their service first will win.  Having a connection into the house is a big advantage. Wireless developments via 5G in clustered areas can be competitive. Data pipeline will become an utility like service, but the subscriber ownership will determine who gets paid first. Comcast now offers wireless and cable together, to hold the subscriber. Netflix? Comcast? Disney? Rogers? It is all about content, and owning the subscriber in the future.


----------



## jknezek

EA Games has been something of a disaster for Star Wars. Seriously, I just restarted Knights of the Old Republic again, which I tend to do every 3 or 4 years, rather than play the newer garbage that has come out in the last 15 years. 

https://apptrigger.com/2019/01/15/ea-cancels-star-wars-game/


----------



## BigRed98

*News* 

Foodie Guide to 2019 Epcot International Festival of the Arts


----------



## BigRed98

*News *

Photos: Vertical Construction Begins at Hollywood Studios Main Entrance


----------



## BigRed98

*News *

Photos: Hidden Mickey and Minnie Decorative Elements Added to Disney Skyliner Station at Disney’s Riveria Resort


----------



## jknezek

Interesting. Not sure this is the approach I would take with an existing character. Black Widow has a solid fan following, and putting up an R Rated movie for her seems like it might cut into the following that has grown on the lower rated MCU movies. However, her backstory does certainly lend itself to a more adult rating. But I think I'd probably cut a new character if you are going to follow Deadpool into the adult superhero genre. It's not like Marvel wouldn't have plenty to choose from.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...-Widow-movie-starring-Scarlett-Johansson.html


----------



## BigRed98

*News* 

Don’t Miss the 2019 Pro Bowl Pep Rally at Disney Springs on January 26


----------



## BigRed98

*News *

Reservations Now Available for Disney California Adventure Food & Wine Festival Signature Events


----------



## HuskieJohn

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Donut ears
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/donut-minnie-ears-coming-soon-to-disney-parks/



LOL thought that this was going to be an actual donut that was shaped like a Mickey (regular donut with 2 smaller donuts attached for Mickey ears)


----------



## YesterDark

TheMaxRebo said:


> It's funny in that, while I am really, really excited for Rise of the Resistance, I feel like I *know* it will be really good - but the Falcon ride I think *could* be amazing and have tons of re-rideability and just sort of be a game changer for the simulation type ride with it being dynamically rendered - but it also could not work well and be a bit of a disappointment



I'm catching up on the thread from the last few days of travel, but the Rise of the Resistance looks/sounds amazing and dark rides are hit or miss for me. However if Falcon is not the damned best ride I've ever been on I will be disappointed.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> My last WDW update
> 
> View attachment 375847 View attachment 375848 View attachment 375849 View attachment 375850 View attachment 375851


Interesting. 
As it seems they are tearing up the track for the Speedway, my guess is it will be shorter now? It's length was pretty nice (compared to similar old rides at other parks (most of which have probably all long been demolished). (I know King's Dominion still has Antique Cars).  

Do we have any details of what the new track will look like or if the ride will get any other enhancements while it is down?


----------



## rteetz

tlmadden73 said:


> Interesting.
> As it seems they are tearing up the track for the Speedway, my guess is it will be shorter now? It's length was pretty nice (compared to similar old rides at other parks (most of which have probably all long been demolished). (I know King's Dominion still has Antique Cars).
> 
> Do we have any details of what the new track will look like or if the ride will get any other enhancements while it is down?


Yes the track will be shortened a bit to make room for Tron.


----------



## YesterDark

TheMaxRebo said:


> I explored cutting the cord as my cable contract was up and it worked out way cheaper for me to keep cable


Then you did it wrong! Unless you're Cable/internet bill is super cheap.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

BigRed98 said:


> *News*
> 
> Foodie Guide to 2019 Epcot International Festival of the Arts



Thanks for posting - I will be there opening day! Looking forward to those paintbrush churros!  On the other hand, that lobster bacon macaroni and cheese served in a warm bread cone I'm not so sure about!


----------



## YesterDark

********** said:


> Not surprisingly, the future is that we will all be paying $100 a month for 10 streaming services instead of $100 a month for cable/satellite.
> 
> The other likely outcome is a cable/satellite package that groups in several streaming services as well. They may have to provide an a la cart style package to compete.
> 
> However, I think the next step will be that we will see the merger/death of many of the 250 cable channels that exist now. There's lots of channels out there that if people had to pay specifically for that channel, they wouldn't survive.
> 
> Myself, I feel "stuck" with cable because of wanting to see my local hockey teams games. I can see OTHER teams game by subscribing on-line, but my own team is blocked out...this is going to have to be address eventually too.



Yeah, but you can cancel and open up streaming services with not penalty at any time with a tap of a few buttons on your phone and the content you want will most likely still be there.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Wildlife Wednesday: Augustus the Hippo Celebrates 1st Birthday


----------



## rteetz

*News*

This Virtual Disneyland Paris Vault Has Hidden Clues For You To Find


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Edna Mode Billboard, Bakery Signage, and More Decor Added for “An Incredible Celebration” at Disney’s Hollywood Studios


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Disneyland Resort 1/15/19 (Potion Purple Merchandise, Parking Structure Construction Update, ETC.)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Arrival, Bag Check Structure Erected at Disney’s Hollywood Studios


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Toy Story 4 Topiary Coming to 2019 Epcot International Flower and Garden Festival


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Freeform Developing Comedy “National Parker” From Jenna Fischer and Alexandra Henrikson


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Springs to Host Pro Bowl Pep Rally


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Central Florida Theme Park Injury Reports for 4th Quarter of 2018 Released


----------



## OSUZorba

********** said:


> Not surprisingly, the future is that we will all be paying $100 a month for 10 streaming services instead of $100 a month for cable/satellite.
> 
> The other likely outcome is a cable/satellite package that groups in several streaming services as well. They may have to provide an a la cart style package to compete.
> 
> However, I think the next step will be that we will see the merger/death of many of the 250 cable channels that exist now. There's lots of channels out there that if people had to pay specifically for that channel, they wouldn't survive.
> 
> Myself, I feel "stuck" with cable because of wanting to see my local hockey teams games. I can see OTHER teams game by subscribing on-line, but my own team is blocked out...this is going to have to be address eventually too.


VPN...


----------



## jpeterson

rteetz said:


> Yes the track will be shortened a bit to make room for Tron.


If only it would be shortened to 0...


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Ghirardelli brings an end to free sample handouts at Disney Springs


----------



## rteetz

jpeterson said:


> If only it would be shortened to 0...


I think it should stay but be updated. Its a fun attraction for kids.


----------



## jpeterson

rteetz said:


> I think it should stay but be updated. Its a fun attraction for kids.


I wouldn't mind it if it wasn't for that smell and the overwhelming noise.


----------



## Ariel484

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Ghirardelli brings an end to free sample handouts at Disney Springs


NOOOOO


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Toy Story 4 Topiary Coming to 2019 Epcot International Flower and Garden Festival




Do you think they will be in place 3/5? I'm missing the festival by one day!


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> Do you think they will be in place 3/5? I'm missing the festival by one day!


Usually most of the topiaries are up in the days prior to the festival. Don't expect any of the food to be open yet.


----------



## CJK

rteetz said:


> Ghirardelli brings an end to free sample handouts at Disney Springs


We noticed this over the Christmas holidays, but figured they weren't giving out samples due to the crazy crowds. I guess it's permanent.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Japan restaurant

http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/latest-look-at-new-japan-restaurant-construction/


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> Usually most of the topiaries are up in the days prior to the festival. Don't expect any of the food to be open yet.




Not worried about the food. Just want to see pretty flowers!!


----------



## Firebird060

If they brought in a cleaner car for the Speedway, then im fine with it, shorter track should mean shorter ride times which should help with congestion in the area,  I always felt the speedway and its queue really could use a good make over, it doesnt really fit with the New Fantasyland and there is nothing Futuristic about the way it looks.  Update the cars, give it a good re imagine and redesign the track to take up less space, and then the speedway could stay. Give it a real Disney spin and less like a any amusement park anywhere look and feel.   I understand the nostalgia / photo feelings for parents but nostalgia doesnt and shouldn't stop disney from being able to re-imagine such a basic ride.  Its iconic value is purely based on photos parents take of their kids driving, which honestly could be taken anywhere, but just because its WDW people want it to never change and remain the same. You can still have your kids driving at Disney and the ride being a less obtrusive, less of a foot print and more better themed attraction.  You can have your mickey shaped cake and eat it to.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

YesterDark said:


> Then you did it wrong! Unless you're Cable/internet bill is super cheap.



They upgraded me to gigabyte internet and then the same television I have with DVR service, etc. for a total of $125/month


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Firebird060 said:


> If they brought in a cleaner car for the Speedway, then im fine with it, shorter track should mean shorter ride times which should help with congestion in the area,  I always felt the speedway and its queue really could use a good make over, it doesnt really fit with the New Fantasyland and there is nothing Futuristic about the way it looks.  Update the cars, give it a good re imagine and redesign the track to take up less space, and then the speedway could stay. Give it a real Disney spin and less like a any amusement park anywhere look and feel.   I understand the nostalgia / photo feelings for parents but nostalgia doesnt and shouldn't stop disney from being able to imagine such a basic ride.  Its iconic value is purely based on photos parents take of their kids driving, which honestly could be taken anywhere, but just because its WDW people want it to never change and remain the same. You can still have your kids driving at Disney and the ride being a less obtrusive, less of a foot print and more better themed attraction.  You can have your mickey shaped cake and eat it to.



yeah, my kids still love it but I get why people don't like the noise and the smell, and part of the queue is out in the sun

The one they had at Hong Kong Disneyland was pretty cool as it was electric cars and they had lights and made noises to simulate like a futuristic ride system, etc. .... if they converted it to something like that with the look to fiti in with the Tron building I think that would be the best end result


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Looks like full production has wrapped on Avatar 2 and 3:

http://www.ladbible.com/entertainme...8WfEdJyV0zFoWB7CLchsbO0DBuf6m-DwzCIVQ5ejnDrPE


----------



## dina444444

TheMaxRebo said:


> They upgraded me to gigabyte internet and then the same television I have with DVR service, etc. for a total of $125/month


I've kept TV service through Direct TV because the pricing is so good. I pay about $100/month for the DTV Choice package and 75 mbps internet with AT&T and I don't have any services fees for the DVR or any of the receivers since there was a promo that provided all of that free of charge when I started my service. I would be paying at least $75/month for standalone internet service.


----------



## dina444444

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, my kids still love it but I get why people don't like the noise and the smell, and part of the queue is out in the sun
> 
> The one they had at Hong Kong Disneyland was pretty cool as it was electric cars and they had lights and made noises to simulate like a futuristic ride system, etc. .... if they converted it to something like that with the look to fiti in with the Tron building I think that would be the best end result


I can't stand the smell either and we have Autopia at Disneyland and I can't stand the smell there as well. But between the two I do prefer the Autopia since it has show scenes.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dina444444 said:


> I've kept TV service through Direct TV because the pricing is so good. I pay about $100/month for the DTV Choice package and 75 mbps internet with AT&T and I don't have any services fees for the DVR or any of the receivers since there was a promo that provided all of that free of charge when I started my service. *I would be paying at least $75/month for standalone internet service*.



That's what I figure and there wasn't a streaming service that really had everything we wanted so might need more than one or just not get everything ... and just hassle of changing over it wasn't worth what minimal savings there would be (if any) for me


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dina444444 said:


> I can't stand the smell either and we have Autopia at Disneyland and I can't stand the smell there as well. But between the two I do prefer the Autopia since it has show scenes.



agree with that last point - the one in Hong Kong had some fun show scenes as well (similar to DLR's Autopia but with a bit of a futuristic theme to them)


----------



## dina444444

TheMaxRebo said:


> That's what I figure and there wasn't a streaming service that really had everything we wanted so might need more than one or just not get everything ... and just hassle of changing over it wasn't worth what minimal savings there would be (if any) for me


My big thing is I watch live baseball during the summer and even if you pay for the MLB service it's blocked out for the local market and I really only watch one of my local teams. The other has a lockout deal with TWC.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> Yes the track will be shortened a bit to make room for Tron.



Looks like you will be returning home to an Arctic Blast this Sunday.  Sounds fun.


----------



## YesterDark

dina444444 said:


> I've kept TV service through Direct TV because the pricing is so good. I pay about $100/month for the DTV Choice package and 75 mbps internet with AT&T and I don't have any services fees for the DVR or any of the receivers since there was a promo that provided all of that free of charge when I started my service. I would be paying at least $75/month for standalone internet service.



Good deals for both of you.


----------



## sachilles

I think an electric conversion could be more thrilling and easier to manage for tomorrowland speedway. I think if you look at commercial go karting as an example, you can get a pretty thrilling layout in a smaller foot print. It's all about the frequency of turning relative to acceleration.  Electric karts give you more initial torque etc.
I'm sure it's not in the budget, but I'd love to see a full re-imagination of the tomorrowland speedway real estate (post tron). Make a it full indoor track with elevation changes, so you use the smaller footprint. It could also be co-themed with tron.


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> Looks like you will be returning home to an Arctic Blast this Sunday.  Sounds fun.


I already am home


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Shares New Sneak Peek Flyover Video of Gran Destino Tower at Coronado Springs


----------



## samsteele

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Japan restaurant
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/latest-look-at-new-japan-restaurant-construction/


Construction is in a snakey area. I do mean literally snake as over the past few years, I have watched CMs with snake sticks on at least 3 separate occasions searching through this quiet, shaded garden entrance area in front of the Mitsukoshi store. Maybe the construction will drive the snakes to a new, quiet area away from human foot traffic. Best for both guests and snakes.


----------



## Firebird060

sachilles said:


> I think an electric conversion could be more thrilling and easier to manage for tomorrowland speedway. I think if you look at commercial go karting as an example, you can get a pretty thrilling layout in a smaller foot print. It's all about the frequency of turning relative to acceleration.  Electric karts give you more initial torque etc.
> I'm sure it's not in the budget, but I'd love to see a full re-imagination of the tomorrowland speedway real estate (post tron). Make a it full indoor track with elevation changes, so you use the smaller footprint. It could also be co-themed with tron.



There are so many options Disney has, but your right its prob a budget non starter it has such a low hourly capacity as it is to make it a multi level indoor carting experience.  Things like car conversions and such are prob more easier to get past the bean counters.  Disney could do alot of things with the carting Idea, they could even make it have several different overlays if they wanted to.  I could imagine a Tron, Incredibles, Cars or Wreck it Ralph,  IP options or  even Classic Mickey Minnie and bring back some of the feel of toon town, but chances are they wont not enough Guest Capacity to make it a palatable option.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> I already am home


enjoy the balminess til Sunday....Heard this morning that the Patriots game is forcasted to be New England's coldest ever playoff game....and it will be in Kansas City!


----------



## siren0119

Tigger's ally said:


> enjoy the balminess til Sunday....Heard this morning that the Patriots game is forcasted to be New England's coldest ever playoff game....and it will be in Kansas City!



Ugh don't remind me. Bracing ourselves for the cold and whatever else it blows our way...and then praying the highways aren't too icy early Monday morning when I have to drive to Springfield :/


----------



## The Pho

*News
*
Hunchback remake moving forward with Josh Gad

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/a...ction-hunchback-movie-works-at-disney-1176584


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Tigger's ally said:


> enjoy the balminess til Sunday....Heard this morning that the Patriots game is forcasted to be New England's coldest ever playoff game....and it will be in Kansas City!


As someone from Kansas City, it’s going to be GREAT weather to see Tom Brady lose!  I’m hoping for a good game though.

I won’t even be able to watch the game. I didn’t plan well when buying tickets to drive up to Omaha and see the touring Broadway production of Aladdin. Go Chiefs!!!


----------



## Tigger's ally

siren0119 said:


> Ugh don't remind me. Bracing ourselves for the cold and whatever else it blows our way...and then praying the highways aren't too icy early Monday morning when I have to drive to Springfield :/


oh, I am central Illinois.  I will be chillin like the rest of us flatlanders.


----------



## Moliphino

The Pho said:


> *News
> *
> Hunchback remake moving forward with Josh Gad
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/a...ction-hunchback-movie-works-at-disney-1176584



I love Hunchback, but I don't need this. The animated one was perfect. I am glad that Menken and Schwartz are onboard for the music, though.


----------



## sachilles

Tigger's ally said:


> enjoy the balminess til Sunday....Heard this morning that the Patriots game is forcasted to be New England's coldest ever playoff game....and it will be in Kansas City!


If it were at home, they'd need snowblowers on standby, the forecast is for significant precipitation. Early forecast are for 2ft of snow north of there.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Tigger's ally said:


> enjoy the balminess til Sunday....Heard this morning that the Patriots game is forcasted to be New England's coldest ever playoff game....and it will be in Kansas City!


Heard this morning that the Chiefs game is forcasted to be one of the Chiefs's coldest ever game at Arrowhead....and it will be in Kansas City!

*There fixed it for ya


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Figment Ear Headband Now Available at Epcot


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Animal Kingdom 1/16/19 (New Merchandise, Animal Encounters, and More!)


----------



## The Pho

Moliphino said:


> I love Hunchback, but I don't need this. The animated one was perfect. I am glad that Menken and Schwartz are onboard for the music, though.


I like the animated one, but I think it’s one of the better choices for a remake.  It is a clearly flawed film and a remake could tighten it up.  Add a little more Frollo, downplay the gargoyles/ make it clear they’re just figments.  And it’s not a grand scale film, it can be made with a reasonable budget.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: New Figment Ear Headband Now Available at Epcot




My kid is going to flip.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Ghirardelli brings an end to free sample handouts at Disney Springs


Oh man .. That was a highlight of our trip, but man. . they must have handed out a TON of chocolate over the course of a day.


----------



## Pete M

They aren't quite as interactive as your ideas, but with the advent of 3d printers the number of different puck holders on Etsy has exploded!  I just picked up one of the flexy puck holders that goes on a watch band.  



TheMaxRebo said:


> I was seeing in there that they give you a Keyblade to use to open your room and I was thinking it would be cool if Disney sold more accessories that you could put your Magic Band puck in ... so something like they Keyblade could work just if you could put your puck in that ... or imagine a Mary Poppins style umbrella that you put the puck into the head and use that to open your door or an S.E.A. pocket watch or something that you could use
> 
> Seems like would be a neat thing and something else Disney could sell to make $ - so win-win!


----------



## tlmadden73

The Pho said:


> *News
> *
> Hunchback remake moving forward with Josh Gad
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/a...ction-hunchback-movie-works-at-disney-1176584


So .. it's official. They are just going to remake EVERY 90s Disney movie into a live-action one?

What else is missing? Hercules and Tarzan? And both of those could easily be live-action remakes .. but do they need to be? There are tons of similar movies that tell those tales in live actions.


----------



## Mome Rath

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> PHOTO REPORT: Animal Kingdom 1/16/19 (New Merchandise, Animal Encounters, and More!)



I need me a WoodSprite... how shameful.


----------



## scrappinginontario

tlmadden73 said:


> Interesting.
> As it seems they are tearing up the track for the Speedway, my guess is it will be shorter now? It's length was pretty nice (compared to similar old rides at other parks (most of which have probably all long been demolished). (I know King's Dominion still has Antique Cars).
> 
> Do we have any details of what the new track will look like or if the ride will get any other enhancements while it is down?


  Yes it will be shorter and the bridge is being removed so it will be a flat track now.



Firebird060 said:


> If they brought in a cleaner car for the Speedway, then im fine with it, *shorter track should mean shorter ride times which should help with congestion in the area*,  I always felt the speedway and its queue really could use a good make over, it doesnt really fit with the New Fantasyland and there is nothing Futuristic about the way it looks.  Update the cars, give it a good re imagine and redesign the track to take up less space, and then the speedway could stay. Give it a real Disney spin and less like a any amusement park anywhere look and feel.   I understand the nostalgia / photo feelings for parents but nostalgia doesnt and shouldn't stop disney from being able to re-imagine such a basic ride.  Its iconic value is purely based on photos parents take of their kids driving, which honestly could be taken anywhere, but just because its WDW people want it to never change and remain the same. You can still have your kids driving at Disney and the ride being a less obtrusive, less of a foot print and more better themed attraction.  You can have your mickey shaped cake and eat it to.


  I wonder if they can figure out a way to load/unload guests in a more timely manner?  The wait seems to happen there as it's pretty common for cars that have gone around the course to be lined up waiting to unload.  I can see a shorter course only adding to the congestion at the end of the ride.


----------



## The Pho

scrappinginontario said:


> Yes it will be shorter and the bridge is being removed so it will be a flat track now.
> 
> I wonder if they can figure out a way to load/unload guests in a more timely manner?  The wait seems to happen there as it's pretty common for cars that have gone around the course to be lined up waiting to unload.  I can see a shorter course only adding to the congestion at the end of the ride.


It’s being designed that way so all those future drivers can really experience traffic in it’s full glory!


----------



## scrappinginontario

The Pho said:


> It’s being designed that way so all those future drivers can really experience traffic in it’s full glory!


  My 9yo was able to drive her own car our last trip.  She got off and exclaimed, 'Wow!  Driving is a lot harder than I thought!!'


----------



## dina444444

scrappinginontario said:


> My 9yo was able to drive her own car our last trip.  She got off and exclaimed, 'Wow!  Driving is a lot harder than I thought!!'


I think driving the speedway/autopia  cars is way harder than a regular car lol  my ankle is usually screaming at me after riding because of the resistance pushback the gas pedal gives.


----------



## Tigger's ally

The Pho said:


> It’s being designed that way so all those future drivers can really experience traffic in it’s full glory!



They're moving it to Atlanta?


----------



## scrappinginontario

dina444444 said:


> I think driving the speedway/autopia  cars is way harder than a regular car lol  my ankle is usually screaming at me after riding because of the resistance pushback the gas pedal gives.


  Oh yes! It's still good to keep her on her toes though as she thinks that's how hard I'm working when I drive.


----------



## JaxDad

The Pho said:


> It’s being designed that way so all those future drivers can really experience traffic in it’s full glory!


Only if they are also texting and eating a burger.


----------



## tlmadden73

scrappinginontario said:


> Yes it will be shorter and the bridge is being removed so it will be a flat track now.
> 
> I wonder if they can figure out a way to load/unload guests in a more timely manner?  The wait seems to happen there as it's pretty common for cars that have gone around the course to be lined up waiting to unload.  I can see a shorter course only adding to the congestion at the end of the ride.


I see a shorter track just making it more congested and longer wait times as well.  With less cars on the track at one time, doesn't that reduce its capacity?  Really not sure why they just don't keep it shut down and replace it with something else .. it's not like there isn't precedent for shutting down attractions with no immediate replacement in mind (Stitch, Wonders of Life Pavilion, etc.)


----------



## sachilles

tlmadden73 said:


> I see a shorter track just making it more congested and longer wait times as well.  With less cars on the track at one time, doesn't that reduce its capacity?  Really not sure why they just don't keep it shut down and replace it with something else .. it's not like there isn't precedent for shutting down attractions with no immediate replacement in mind (Stitch, Wonders of Life Pavilion, etc.)


I'm sure "seasonal operation" is just around the corner.


----------



## Katrina Y

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not sure when you read the article and noticed there is an update.  The boldes part at the end is mine as it addresses your concern
> 
> “*UPDATE:* The authorization hold placed on the guest’s credit card on file will be any remainder due on the reservation plus an extra $100 for incidental expenses. In the event that room and/or MagicBand charges exceed the original $100 hold, supplemental holds will be added to the card on file automatically. *Authorizations on the guest’s credit card will not exceed the current balance due plus the $100 incremental charges*.”


Will they reimburse the $100, if there weren’t any accidents?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Katrina Y said:


> Will they reimburse the $100, if there weren’t any accidents?



not sure what you mean by accident, but it should just be a hold, not really a full charge that needs reimbursing.  it's just they have that temporary hold on your credit card of that amount until they determine the final cost and then that amount gets permanently charged to your card.  I don't know the exact timing of a hold being "un held" but I think for credit cards it is pretty quick (longer for debit cards)


----------



## sachilles

The big issue is with a debit card, it is holding your actual cash. On a credit card, it's just your credit line.
A hold will be cleared with a charge using the authorization code.

Long story short, this will cause some teething issues for guests that prefer their Debit card instead of a credit card.
Credit card users won't notice this change.

It only really becomes an issue if someone uses a debit card at check in, but intends to use a different card at check out. The authorization won't clear, then it will hold the funds on the debit card up to 30 days(as of 5 years ago that was the case, i'm out of the biz now) and 60 days for canadian debit cards. It's a complete pain in the keester if you happen to be working in the hotel/resorts accounting department and have to deal with it. Less of problem with small community banks, but a huge pain with big banks like chase etc.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

sachilles said:


> The big issue is with a debit card, it is holding your actual cash. On a credit card, it's just your credit line.
> A hold will be cleared with a charge using the authorization code.
> 
> Long story short, this will cause some teething issues for guests that prefer their Debit card instead of a credit card.
> Credit card users won't notice this change.
> 
> It only really becomes an issue if someone uses a debit card at check in, but intends to use a different card at check out. The authorization won't clear, then it will hold the funds on the debit card up to 30 days(as of 5 years ago that was the case, i'm out of the biz now) and 60 days for canadian debit cards. It's a complete pain in the keester if you happen to be working in the hotel/resorts accounting department and have to deal with it. Less of problem with small community banks, but a huge pain with big banks like chase etc.



Thanks for explaining it better than I!

I suppose it could also be an issue for people that use a CC with a low limit as this could result in them hitting it via the hold that they weren't expecting


----------



## Katrina Y

TheMaxRebo said:


> not sure what you mean by accident, but it should just be a hold, not really a full charge that needs reimbursing.  it's just they have that temporary hold on your credit card of that amount until they determine the final cost and then that amount gets permanently charged to your card.  I don't know the exact timing of a hold being "un held" but I think for credit cards it is pretty quick (longer for debit cards)


Thank you! I was concerned it would be like a fee for incidentals.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

sachilles said:


> The big issue is with a debit card, it is holding your actual cash. On a credit card, it's just your credit line.
> A hold will be cleared with a charge using the authorization code.
> 
> Long story short, this will cause some teething issues for guests that prefer their Debit card instead of a credit card.
> Credit card users won't notice this change.
> 
> It only really becomes an issue if someone uses a debit card at check in, but intends to use a different card at check out. The authorization won't clear, then it will hold the funds on the debit card up to 30 days(as of 5 years ago that was the case, i'm out of the biz now) and 60 days for canadian debit cards. It's a complete pain in the keester if you happen to be working in the hotel/resorts accounting department and have to deal with it. Less of problem with small community banks, but a huge pain with big banks like chase etc.


But I can't see how this is any different than paying with a debit card at the gas station for instance that can put a hold on your card.

IDK, if I only had $100 in my bank account (whichever bank account I was using) I probably wouldn't be the type to do that at WDW.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thanks for explaining it better than I!
> 
> I suppose it could also be an issue for people that use a CC with a low limit as this could result in them hitting it via the hold that they weren't expecting


It's $100 though. When I first got a CC at age 18 (like a month after I turned 18) I had like a $1,500 limit. I would not have used that CC at WDW. In the grand scheme of WDW let alone a vacation $100 isn't an astronomical amount.


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> But I can't see how this is any different than paying with a debit card at the gas station for instance that can put a hold on your card.
> 
> IDK, if I only had $100 in my bank account (whichever bank account I was using) I probably wouldn't be the type to do that at WDW.


This is also pretty common in the hotel industry so Disney is just lining it up with everyone else.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Take Home A Piece Of Real History at Epcot With the Berlin Wall Stein


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“Mickey Through the Years” and “Four Parks” OtterBox Phone Cases Released


----------



## rteetz

*News*

EA Scraps Open-World Star Wars Game for Smaller Project


----------



## sachilles

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> But I can't see how this is any different than paying with a debit card at the gas station for instance that can put a hold on your card.
> 
> IDK, if I only had $100 in my bank account (whichever bank account I was using) I probably wouldn't be the type to do that at WDW.


The difference is how the authorizations clear.
Gas station authorizes $75. you pump $53 in gas, system uses the $75 auth to clear the $53 charge same day.
Hotels, the auth can last several days, because the auth is a check in. The auth clears on check out, usually after midnight on the day of check out.

An authorization is like a reservation for your money. The auth at gas pumps, hotels and few other instances like rental cars, is usually higher than the anticipated charge. That often causes a problem for people who think a debit card is just like a credit card.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

sachilles said:


> The difference is how the authorizations clear.
> Gas station authorizes $75. you pump $53 in gas, system uses the $75 auth to clear the $53 charge same day.
> Hotels, the auth can last several days, because the auth is a check in. The auth clears on check out, usually after midnight on the day of check out.
> 
> An authorization is like a reservation for your money. The auth at gas pumps, hotels and few other instances like rental cars, is usually higher than the anticipated charge. That often causes a problem for people who think a debit card is just like a credit card.


It varies depending on the gas station and their practices and your financial insitution. Because banks can decide in which order things are run you could run into an issue where a hold (even if it was only for a few hours) could cause you to overdraft if things were processed in a certain order and as things nowadays are taken out of your available balance immediately it could happen quicker than it used to be when you could submit a check and have it not clear your bank for a week. I would say they are quicker than they used to be with respects to gasoline.

I agree that it can def. be an issue for those who think a debit card is like a credit card I'm just not sure that's related to Disney and instead related to the person holding the debit card (or credit card for that matter).

I think we're much more likely to have issues with people not knowing what the charge is versus it actually impacting them financially but that's purely my thoughts.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> “Mickey Through the Years” and “Four Parks” OtterBox Phone Cases Released


I really like both of those.

More and more I'm feeling the burn from being an Android person *sigh* I guess I'll just have to look but not touch all these cute phone cases they come out with.


----------



## mikeamizzle

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I really like both of those.
> 
> More and more I'm feeling the burn from being an Android person *sigh* I guess I'll just have to look but not touch all these cute phone cases they come out with.



I can relate (in my case though, I'm an iphone 6 owner), I would definitely buy that "Mickey through the years" phone case if they had one available for it.


----------



## beer dave

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Take Home A Piece Of Real History at Epcot With the Berlin Wall Stein


That's hilarious-- I had a good friend in the military stationed in germany during the time the wall was coming down.... he brought home 2 suitcases of concrete because it was going to be so valuable some day.  I have a piece a little bigger than my fist that has an exterior side that is from the east german side.......   My wife hates it.....


----------



## mikeamizzle

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Take Home A Piece Of Real History at Epcot With the Berlin Wall Stein



Am i missing it, or does this news story on merchandise not list a price or link to buy?.. 

Does anyone know if this is on the shopdisney app or what it might cost?


----------



## The Pho

mikeamizzle said:


> Am i missing it, or does this news story on merchandise not list a price or link to buy?..
> 
> Does anyone know if this is on the shopdisney app or what it might cost?


The article says $124.99 and to purchase in the Stein Haus.

Just checked the shop parks app also, same price and says in store purchase only.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikeamizzle said:


> I can relate (in my case though, I'm an iphone 6 owner), I would definitely buy that "Mickey through the years" phone case if they had one available for it.



Same here (iPhone 6 plus) - though I like the 4 parks one


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Same here (iPhone 6 plus) - though I like the 4 parks one


I think Disney and phone case companies look at numbers of how many people are estimated to own each phone and since the iPhone 6 is likely a lower number its not in their best interest to make that size. I would assume people with a 6 or lower are more likely to upgrade their phone soon rather than not as well.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Sebastian’s Bistro at Caribbean Beach Ending Lunch Service January 27th


----------



## Dentam

Christmas tree is still up at AK tonight. Guess the CM we talked to yesterday was wrong. Lol  Here now for the After Hours event!


----------



## splash327

rteetz said:


> I already am home


Missed you by a couple days.   Land in Orlando Friday.


----------



## Sweettears

SaintsManiac said:


> Not worried about the food. Just want to see pretty flowers!!


It’s one of my favorite times to visit. Love the rose gardens. The topiaries get better and better with each year.


----------



## Sweettears

samsteele said:


> Construction is in a snakey area. I do mean literally snake as over the past few years, I have watched CMs with snake sticks on at least 3 separate occasions searching through this quiet, shaded garden entrance area in front of the Mitsukoshi store. Maybe the construction will drive the snakes to a new, quiet area away from human foot traffic. Best for both guests and snakes.


Maybe they’ll head over to France and feed on the newly introduced rats.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Sebastian’s Bistro at Caribbean Beach Ending Lunch Service January 27th



This could explain why I couldn't get a reservation...bummer wanted to check it out during the day


----------



## Sweettears

Dentam said:


> Christmas tree is still up at AK tonight. Guess the CM we talked to yesterday was wrong. Lol  Here now for the After Hours event!


Should have confirmed this with a bus driver.


----------



## Mr. Mickey

Not sure if anyone posted this yet but WDWNT came out with a list of malfunctions and things wrong in the parks. It’s disappointing to see some of the more simple things that Walt would have had fixed in a matter of hours.

https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/introduci...ffects-damaged-items-and-more-from-the-parks/

Also the yeti bullet point made me laugh


----------



## Mr. Mickey

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: New Figment Ear Headband Now Available at Epcot



I know many people who will love these and have a feeling these are going to sell out very quickly


----------



## Teamubr

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Looks like full production has wrapped on Avatar 2 and 3


So we have 6 or 8 more years before they come out? 

j


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Teamubr said:


> So we have 6 or 8 more years before they come out?
> 
> j



Supposedly Dec 2020 and Dec 2021


----------



## The Pho

Mr. Mickey said:


> Not sure if anyone posted this yet but WDWNT came out with a list of malfunctions and things wrong in the parks. It’s disappointing to see some of the more simple things that Walt would have had fixed in a matter of hours.
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/introduci...ffects-damaged-items-and-more-from-the-parks/
> 
> Also the yeti bullet point made me laugh


The big issue is how much more there is missing from that list.


----------



## Lesley Wake

Mr. Mickey said:


> Not sure if anyone posted this yet but WDWNT came out with a list of malfunctions and things wrong in the parks. It’s disappointing to see some of the more simple things that Walt would have had fixed in a matter of hours.
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/introduci...ffects-damaged-items-and-more-from-the-parks/
> 
> Also the yeti bullet point made me laugh


It's really sad how long this list has gotten! But I appreciate Tom's intro about how, yes the story will appear negative, but he is hoping it could end up reaching someone at Disney that can make a difference and invest money into fixing them!


----------



## Dentam

Sweettears said:


> Should have confirmed this with a bus driver.


----------



## loutoo

Lesley Wake said:


> It's really sad how long this list has gotten! But I appreciate Tom's intro about how, yes the story will appear negative, but he is hoping it could end up reaching someone at Disney that can make a difference and invest money into fixing them!


I find this article a little heavy handed.  He is pointing out 50 very specific issues over the 4 parks.  Many of these rides have hundreds of effects each, and many, if not most of these issues wouldn't be noticed by  the people on the dis let alone the average guest. ( I was at the park over the holidays for my 7th trip in 3 years and missed much of these "problems")

He says that Tokyo doesn't have these problems, but Tokyo is 15 years newer and sees on average 16,000 fewer guests a day. I dont think any american knows the parks well enough to spot if there is a singular missing effect in Tokyo. I sure wouldn't ( nor would the average Japanese tourist notice these issues here)

  We all want the yeti fixed, but none of us want to deal with EE being down for a year(s) to have it done.

Repair and maintenance happens at the parks constantly, and we all would love an unlimited budget to do more, but at this time of nearly unprecedented expansion and construction I think complaints about hippos' ears not wiggling and a few of the hundreds of IASW dolls not moving is a little over the top.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

loutoo said:


> I find this article a little heavy handed.  He is pointing out 50 very specific issues over the 4 parks.  Many of these rides have hundreds of effects each, and many, if not most of these issues wouldn't be noticed by  the people on the dis let alone the average guest. ( I was at the park over the holidays for my 7th trip in 3 years and missed much of these "problems")
> 
> He says that Tokyo doesn't have these problems, but Tokyo is 15 years newer and sees on average 16,000 fewer guests a day. I dont think any american knows the parks well enough to spot if there is a singular missing effect in Tokyo. I sure wouldn't ( nor would the average Japanese tourist notice these issues here)
> 
> We all want the yeti fixed, but none of us want to deal with EE being down for a year(s) to have it done.
> 
> Repair and maintenance happens at the parks constantly, and we all would love an unlimited budget to do more, but at this time of nearly unprecedented expansion and construction I think complaints about hippos' ears not wiggling and a few of the hundreds of IASW dolls not moving is a little over the top.



I get that - but at the same time Disneyland is even older than WDW and it generally is in better shape (not saying perfect but better than similar attractions at WDW) so it can be done

Maintenance is definitely a challenge and the time it takes.  People always complain when rides are closed for maintenance 

I wonder how people would react if they took the rides down more often or did like the first Monday of every month Splash was down or something.  I know some could be done overnight and they could hire more people to do that but I don’t think that can fully deal with it


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

loutoo said:


> I find this article a little heavy handed.  He is pointing out 50 very specific issues over the 4 parks.  Many of these rides have hundreds of effects each, and many, if not most of these issues wouldn't be noticed by  the people on the dis let alone the average guest. ( I was at the park over the holidays for my 7th trip in 3 years and missed much of these "problems")
> 
> He says that Tokyo doesn't have these problems, but Tokyo is 15 years newer and sees on average 16,000 fewer guests a day. I dont think any american knows the parks well enough to spot if there is a singular missing effect in Tokyo. I sure wouldn't ( nor would the average Japanese tourist notice these issues here)
> 
> We all want the yeti fixed, but none of us want to deal with EE being down for a year(s) to have it done.
> 
> Repair and maintenance happens at the parks constantly, and we all would love an unlimited budget to do more, but at this time of nearly unprecedented expansion and construction I think complaints about hippos' ears not wiggling and a few of the hundreds of IASW dolls not moving is a little over the top.


I think more or less the issue you've got with WDW is that they neglected certain rides for far too long as well as some things were not constructed well or well thought out in terms of usage they would have.

Fixing some things like the Yeti would be painful in the sense that no one would want it to be closed I agree on that point at the same time if they had fixed it back then would the public outcry be as bad? I mean not only do you have more and more people visiting nowadays you've also had massive amounts of construction with more still occuring. It could have been fixed a lot earlier on and maybe the issue may not have been as much of an issue. 

Some of these things, frankly shouldn't still be broken given that they have a more routine refurb schedule for certain rides like Splash Mountain. And TSL showed wear and tear really early on. The darn thing opened 6 1/2 months ago and the paint is chipping off tables, trash cans and other props?

I don't think the point was to be nitpicky for eternity. I do think the point of the article was to describe how much stuff needs some lovin'. The parks are never going to be 100% in full working order due to the nature of things-animatronics break unexpectedly, lights stop working unexpectedly. But seeing something time and time and time again not working or that it's stayed in disrepair for an extended time period is an issue to me.


----------



## loutoo

TheMaxRebo said:


> I get that - but at the same time Disneyland is even older than WDW and it generally is in better shape (not saying perfect but better than similar attractions at WDW) so it can be done
> 
> Maintenance is definitely a challenge and the time it takes.  People always complain when rides are closed for maintenance
> 
> I wonder how people would react if they took the rides down more often or did like the first Monday of every month Splash was down or something.  I know some could be done overnight and they could hire more people to do that but I don’t think that can fully deal with it


I agree they can do better, and wish they would.  I just think it is unrealistic to expect all of those effects to be working every day, or even to be repaired quickly when they do fail.  You can take rides down a lot easier in parks that are less crowded.  WDW resort parks average 50k+ guest a day compared to 30k in Tokyo and 27k in cali.  MK is 10% busier than Disneyland and 20% busier than Tokyo disneyland. That might not sound like much, but 20% is 10k people a day You need as much capacity as possible to eat those bodies.


----------



## danikoski

Mr. Mickey said:


> Not sure if anyone posted this yet but WDWNT came out with a list of malfunctions and things wrong in the parks. It’s disappointing to see some of the more simple things that Walt would have had fixed in a matter of hours.
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/introduci...ffects-damaged-items-and-more-from-the-parks/
> 
> Also the yeti bullet point made me laugh



It is really disconcerting how worn TSL already is looking. I can give something like IASW a pass if some of the characters aren't working right. A lot of those characters are pushing 50 and there are a lot of them to maintain. However, TSL isn't even a year old yet and it has a lot of wear and tear. Whether they did or not, the photos I've seen, not just from this article, make the land appear like Disney used the cheapest product and rushed the job.


----------



## osully

Not the Babybel chair! Oh no!


----------



## Sweettears

TheMaxRebo said:


> I get that - but at the same time Disneyland is even older than WDW and it generally is in better shape (not saying perfect but better than similar attractions at WDW) so it can be done
> 
> Maintenance is definitely a challenge and the time it takes.  People always complain when rides are closed for maintenance
> 
> I wonder how people would react if they took the rides down more often or did like the first Monday of every month Splash was down or something.  I know some could be done overnight and they could hire more people to do that but I don’t think that can fully deal with it


Funny that they used to be able to handle this. Crowds might be larger but I can remember trips where they used to repaint details in MK overnight to keep things fresh. Haven’t seen that in a while.


----------



## wareagle57

Mr. Mickey said:


> Not sure if anyone posted this yet but WDWNT came out with a list of malfunctions and things wrong in the parks. It’s disappointing to see some of the more simple things that Walt would have had fixed in a matter of hours.
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/introduci...ffects-damaged-items-and-more-from-the-parks/
> 
> Also the yeti bullet point made me laugh



As a college football fan, I'm really curious what the FSU (I assume this is Florida St University) possum is...


----------



## Sweettears

danikoski said:


> It is really disconcerting how worn TSL already is looking. I can give something like IASW a pass if some of the characters aren't working right. A lot of those characters are pushing 50 and there are a lot of them to maintain. However, TSL isn't even a year old yet and it has a lot of wear and tear. Whether they did or not, the photos I've seen, not just from this article, make the land appear like Disney used the cheapest product and rushed the job.


I think some of the issues in TSL is that they rushed the work in order to get the park opened. Certainly not an excuse. Maybe if they could shorten the time of the main construction (I.e. US) they would have more time to get the details right.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Ballast Point is Now Open in Downtown Disney


----------



## mikeamizzle

The Pho said:


> The article says $124.99 and to purchase in the Stein Haus.
> 
> Just checked the shop parks app also, same price and says in store purchase only.



Thanks a lot, my apologies for missing it in the story.


----------



## mikeamizzle

TheMaxRebo said:


> Same here (iPhone 6 plus) - though I like the 4 parks one



Luckily, (at least as of last May) they were still offering Iphone 6 and below cases at the D-tech locations. Hopefully they don't phase them out too quickly (I know I'm an outlier but I just bought a new Iphone 6 in June since it was 200.00)


----------



## mikeamizzle

That list isn't helping anyone. (don't believe for a second that management or any of the executive team takes Tom Corless seriously.)

I do enjoy his site's content; but he is completely full of himself.


----------



## The Pho

mikeamizzle said:


> Thanks a lot, my apologies for missing it in the story.


We all overlook something now and then.


----------



## MissGina5

tlmadden73 said:


> So .. it's official. They are just going to remake EVERY 90s Disney movie into a live-action one?
> 
> What else is missing? Hercules and Tarzan? And both of those could easily be live-action remakes .. but do they need to be? There are tons of similar movies that tell those tales in live actions.



I will take Hercules if it means getting the dang characters in the park


----------



## tlmadden73

danikoski said:


> It is really disconcerting how worn TSL already is looking. I can give something like IASW a pass if some of the characters aren't working right. A lot of those characters are pushing 50 and there are a lot of them to maintain. However, TSL isn't even a year old yet and it has a lot of wear and tear. Whether they did or not, the photos I've seen, not just from this article, make the land appear like Disney used the cheapest product and rushed the job.


Agree. Things not working on some older attractions is fine -- not having it running is better than it "half working"  .. But wow .. the peeling paint on a land not even a 7 months old? Shocking.  Didn't even realize that Slinky dog was missing his tail either.


----------



## Clockwork

tlmadden73 said:


> Agree. Things not working on some older attractions is fine -- not having it running is better than it "half working"  .. But wow .. the peeling paint on a land not even a 7 months old? Shocking.  Didn't even realize that Slinky dog was missing his tail either.




Slinky’s tail was removed due to structure issues in the tail mount. It was basically vibrating so much it was doing cosmetic damage to the rear carriage. They probably will go with a lighter tail and a vibration dampener to fix the issue.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Mr. Mickey said:


> Not sure if anyone posted this yet but WDWNT came out with a list of malfunctions and things wrong in the parks. It’s disappointing to see some of the more simple things that Walt would have had fixed in a matter of hours.
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/introduci...ffects-damaged-items-and-more-from-the-parks/
> 
> Also the yeti bullet point made me laugh


SHUT IT DOWN!! 



loutoo said:


> I find this article a little heavy handed.


What?!?! Tom?!?!?


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> “Mickey Through the Years” and “Four Parks” OtterBox Phone Cases Released


UGH If there was a XS Max version I would have purchased in a heartbeat


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> I think Disney and phone case companies look at numbers of how many people are estimated to own each phone and since the iPhone 6 is likely a lower number its not in their best interest to make that size. I would assume people with a 6 or lower are more likely to upgrade their phone soon rather than not as well.


What about the iPhone X, though... I didn't see it listed... would seem odd if they don't have a case for that given how recent it is (though I know it didn't sell as well as they'd hoped).


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> What about the iPhone X, though... I didn't see it listed... would seem odd if they don't have a case for that given how recent it is (though I know it didn't sell as well as they'd hoped).


Could be just not out in that style yet? Doesn’t Disney and otterbox do an iPhone X case in other styles or themes? I know D-tech does iPhone X, XS, XS Max. 

I had a D-tech case for my 8+ but haven’t bought one yet for my XS Max.


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> Could be just not out in that style yet? Doesn’t Disney and otterbox do an iPhone X case in other styles or themes? I know D-tech does iPhone X, XS, XS Max.
> 
> I had a D-tech case for my 8+ but haven’t bought one yet for my XS Max.


Otterbox does have a few XS Max models listed on its website (Mickey, Minnie, Retro, Little Mermaid, Incredibles, etc). The designs are so-so IMO. If I see either of these new ones go to the XS MAX, I will probably buy it even though I may turn the phone in 7 months from now.

The only D-tech on demand case I purchased was for my 6s Plus. I wanted to get one for my 7 Plus, but the design I wanted wasn't available. They CMs said something about the cropping with its camera hole. I stopped looking after that


----------



## rteetz

PolyRob said:


> Otterbox does have a few XS Max models listed on its website (Mickey, Minnie, Retro, Little Mermaid, Incredibles, etc). The designs are so-so IMO. If I see either of these new ones go to the XS MAX, I will probably buy it even though I may turn the phone in 7 months from now.
> 
> The only D-tech on demand case I purchased was for my 6s Plus. I wanted to get one for my 7 Plus, but the design I wanted wasn't available. They CMs said something about the cropping with its camera hole. I stopped looking after that


I wasn’t thrilled with my last D-tech case so that’s why I haven’t rushed to get one when I got the XS Max.


----------



## jade1

wareagle57 said:


> As a college football fan, I'm really curious what the FSU (I assume this is Florida St University) possum is...




It was working a few weeks ago.

About half way through he pops down and says it, just b4 the incline.

Some FSU grad put it in during some construction.


----------



## koala1966

mom2rtk said:


> Who doesn't plan for Halloween in January, right? Ugh. This is crazy early. Even by Disney standards.


Well people who really love Halloween start planning Nov 1 the previous year, to be honest. And Universal announced Halloween Horror Nights dates months ago. Seaworld already has their 2019 Halloween countdown posted. Plus Florida kids go back to school in August, so for us it's not summer, it's fall. I realize that doesn't help our northern visitors, but fall festival season definitely starts earlier than October in Florida. We'd never have enough time to fit everything in if it didn't.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

loutoo said:


> I agree they can do better, and wish they would.  I just think it is unrealistic to expect all of those effects to be working every day, or even to be repaired quickly when they do fail.  You can take rides down a lot easier in parks that are less crowded.  WDW resort parks average 50k+ guest a day compared to 30k in Tokyo and 27k in cali.  MK is 10% busier than Disneyland and 20% busier than Tokyo disneyland. That might not sound like much, but 20% is 10k people a day You need as much capacity as possible to eat those bodies.



I get that - and also don’t expect 100% of effects to work 100% of the time and do get how crowded WDW and how people get upset if a ride is down for their “once in a lifetime trip” - but I also think part of it is that the DLR guests seem to demand higher quality whereas WDW guests just sort of take it

Not saying his list is going to fix anything but I think a lot of media outlets are covering the issues with Toy Story Land, for example, so hopefully that is a signal to mgmt that they can do better


----------



## Mome Rath

Mr. Mickey said:


> Not sure if anyone posted this yet but WDWNT came out with a list of malfunctions and things wrong in the parks. It’s disappointing to see some of the more simple things that Walt would have had fixed in a matter of hours.
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/introduci...ffects-damaged-items-and-more-from-the-parks/



Here's my opinion; perhaps we should all email the bigwigs at WDW _when there are things we personally notice when we go_.  Not as in complaining about them, but if people truly believe they don't realize that paying guests that were just there see and notice these things, then perhaps actual action (such as a personal email) and not just lists on the web are in order...


----------



## mikepizzo

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Looks like full production has wrapped on Avatar 2 and 3:
> 
> http://www.ladbible.com/entertainme...8WfEdJyV0zFoWB7CLchsbO0DBuf6m-DwzCIVQ5ejnDrPE



'[Cameron] said: "One day I'll be working on scenes from [_Avatar_] _2_, the next day I'll be working on scenes from _3_, and the actors come in and go, 'Oh, we're working on _3_ today.'"'

Why does this quote bother me so much?  I'm sure this quote is more lighthearted, and I know I'm not familiar with how multiple super high budget hollywood movies are made, but I would think the crew would have...I don't know...a schedule?  I'm sure they did, but again, it's just the perception.  Painting the actors like they don't know what they are doing the day of shooting...doesn't give me the vibe of confidence.  And he said that each movie is going to be self contained, right?



Moliphino said:


> I love Hunchback, but I don't need this. The animated one was perfect. I am glad that Menken and Schwartz are onboard for the music, though.



As big of a fan as I am of the animated film, I don't know if I would say it's perfect.  I like it has perfect moments, but as a whole, probably not.  

Forget about the Black Widow movie...if there's a movie that deserves an R-rating it's a live action Hunchback.  Judge/priest kills a gypsy woman and is about to kill her deformed baby but is guilt-ed by the church to take him in and care for him.  Instead he locks him up in a bell tower and keep him a secret from society.  Quasi musters up the strength to go outside and upon revealing his real face is immediately ridiculed and mocked.  Judge/priest lusts over a gypsy girl but because he can't have her wants to kill her.  During his search he locks a family (with children) in their house for harboring gypsies and then sets the house on fire.  He finds the gypsy girl and goes to burn her at the stake....YOU KNOW...A FAMILY MOVIE!


----------



## Mr. Mickey

wareagle57 said:


> As a college football fan, I'm really curious what the FSU (I assume this is Florida St University) possum is...



It is a gopher/possum that comes down from the ceiling and in a high pitch voice says “FSU” as a reference to the alma mater of one of the imagineers. Here is a video:


----------



## Moliphino

mikepizzo said:


> As big of a fan as I am of the animated film, I don't know if I would say it's perfect.  I like it has perfect moments, but as a whole, probably not.
> 
> Forget about the Black Widow movie...if there's a movie that deserves an R-rating it's a live action Hunchback.  Judge/priest kills a gypsy woman and is about to kill her deformed baby but is guilt-ed by the church to take him in and care for him.  Instead he locks him up in a bell tower and keep him a secret from society.  Quasi musters up the strength to go outside and upon revealing his real face is immediately ridiculed and mocked.  Judge/priest lusts over a gypsy girl but because he can't have her wants to kill her.  During his search he locks a family (with children) in their house for harboring gypsies and then sets the house on fire.  He finds the gypsy girl and goes to burn her at the stake....YOU KNOW...A FAMILY MOVIE!



I like to forget the "A Guy Like You" song exists sometimes.  There is a bit too much of the gargoyles.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

mikepizzo said:


> '[Cameron] said: "One day I'll be working on scenes from [_Avatar_] _2_, the next day I'll be working on scenes from _3_, and the actors come in and go, 'Oh, we're working on _3_ today.'"'
> 
> Why does this quote bother me so much?


Everything about James Cameron bothers me -- always has.  I'm in the "hated Avatar" camp, so I couldn't possibly care less about 2 and 3, though.  The only thing that might be useful is if there are more vistas and creatures that Disney can eventually use to add on to Pandora.  Period.


----------



## MissGina5

Moliphino said:


> I like to forget the "A Guy Like You" song exists sometimes.  There is a bit too much of the gargoyles.


as I kid I loved those toys though, it kept the movie more kid friendly looking back.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikepizzo said:


> '[Cameron] said: "One day I'll be working on scenes from [_Avatar_] _2_, the next day I'll be working on scenes from _3_, and the actors come in and go, 'Oh, we're working on _3_ today.'"'
> 
> Why does this quote bother me so much? I'm sure this quote is more lighthearted, and I know I'm not familiar with how multiple super high budget hollywood movies are made, but I would think the crew would have...I don't know...a schedule? I'm sure they did, but again, it's just the perception. Painting the actors like they don't know what they are doing the day of shooting...doesn't give me the vibe of confidence. And he said that each movie is going to be self contained, right?



I am definitely no film expert either but I would think it matters more in some stages and less in others. If they have the scripts totally done and all the scenes blocked and stuff like that, it probably doesn’t matter as much ... but I do get where you are coming from

Guess we shall see!  I am interested to see how the underwater scenes look in as that is the new technology / techniques he was working on for film 2


----------



## OKW Lover

tlmadden73 said:


> peeling paint on a land not even a 7 months old?


Sounds like improperly prepared surface or applied paint.


----------



## merry_nbright

Mome Rath said:


> Here's my opinion; perhaps we should all email the bigwigs at WDW _when there are things we personally notice when we go_.  Not as in complaining about them, but if people truly believe they don't realize that paying guests that were just there see and notice these things, then perhaps actual action (such as a personal email) and not just lists on the web are in order...



^^^^^^^

Personally, the only thing I notice that drives me nuts is that hoard of hair ties at the top of the Forbidden Mountain.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News
*
Start Your Engines! Lightning McQueen's Racing Academy Sets Opening Date!

This new show will be opening at Disney's Hollywood Studios on March 31, 2019!


----------



## Kaleidodad

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am definitely no film expert either but I would think it matters more in some stages and less in others. If they have the scripts totally done and all the scenes blocked and stuff like that, it probably doesn’t matter as much ... but I do get where you are coming from
> 
> Guess we shall see!  I am interested to see how the underwater scenes look in as that is the new technology / techniques he was working on for film 2


I would think it's just a normal part of the somewhat-rare process of shooting multiple films simultaneously.  The director and his team have to be juggling all sorts of schedules, and part of the point of combining the productions is that sets/scenes are being used in both, so there probably are some mental gymnastics the actors have to go through when they are bouncing back and forth between movies.  But they are professionals and that's part of the job, so I'm not worried about it.  James Cameron has repeatedly proved successful at realizing his creative visions on a grand scale, and I personally can't wait to see any and all Avatar sequels!


----------



## Grand Admiral

mikepizzo said:


> '[Cameron] said: "One day I'll be working on scenes from [_Avatar_] _2_, the next day I'll be working on scenes from _3_, and the actors come in and go, 'Oh, we're working on _3_ today.'"'
> 
> Why does this quote bother me so much?  I'm sure this quote is more lighthearted, and I know I'm not familiar with how multiple super high budget hollywood movies are made, but I would think the crew would have...I don't know...a schedule?  I'm sure they did, but again, it's just the perception.  Painting the actors like they don't know what they are doing the day of shooting...doesn't give me the vibe of confidence.  And he said that each movie is going to be self contained, right?



It helps if you realize that movies aren't necessarily shot in sequential order. Let's say you have a scene in 2 and a scene in 3, but they're both at the same location, like the big glowy tree of life (whatever it was called). You might shoot both scenes for the two different episodes the same week since they both take place at the one location.


----------



## siren0119

Grand Admiral said:


> It helps if you realize that movies aren't necessarily shot in sequential order. Let's say you have a scene in 2 and a scene in 3, but they're both at the same location, like the big glowy tree of life (whatever it was called). You might shoot both scenes for the two different episodes the same week since they both take place at the one location.



This! Movies aren't generally shot in sequence for a number of reasons. Location availability, actor availability, complexity of scenes/shots, availability of special rigging/studios/etc can all affect the order in which things are filmed. And Cameron isn't the one who makes the schedules, so his relative confusion about what is being shot when isn't that unusual or surprising. I feel for the production manager though, juggling two movie shoots simultaneously is a huge undertaking!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OKW Lover said:


> Sounds like improperly prepared surface or applied paint.



That's what it looked like to me when we were there in August - that the paint wasn't "sticking" to the surface properly and was peeling off.  Not a paint expert but it felt like something that would happen if you were rushing all the elements vs letting them properly cure and set.

I will also say it was clear people were reaching over and helping it to peel more, so that wasn't helping - but if it was properly created that wouldn't be such an issue


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> Start Your Engines! Lightning McQueen's Racing Academy Sets Opening Date!
> 
> This new show will be opening at Disney's Hollywood Studios on March 31, 2019!



This is like a permanent addition right?  Not just a temporary thing for the summer?  Guess just want to ensure that it will still be open when I go in August


----------



## HuskieJohn

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Yup... after windchill and frost warnings a few years ago, we decided January races in WDW were not for us.  I still don't remember running that 5K... I was too frozen...



So you are saying you let it go?


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

Disneyland – Get Your Ears On – Food, Fireworks, & Fun


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Disney’s Hollywood Studios 30th Anniversary Decorations Arrive, More Incredibles Props on Pixar Avenue


----------



## rteetz

*News*

CONFIRMED: Valentine’s Month Celebration Coming to Disneyland Park January 22nd, 2019


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS, VIDEO: First Look at Mickey’s Mix Magic, Disneyland’s New Nighttime Spectacular


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Details Announced for Tokyo Disney Resort’s Easter 2019 Celebration


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Shanghai Disney Resort Announces Chinese New Year Celebrations and Offerings


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Spirit Jerseys for your pet!

http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/disney-teases-pet-spirit-jersey-coming-soon/


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS, VIDEO: First Look at Mickey’s Mix Magic, Disneyland’s New Nighttime Spectacular


Any rumors if there is a media preview of the show tonight? Just wondering if we can expect the full show video to be found online tonight or just wait until tomorrow.


----------



## mikepizzo

Grand Admiral said:


> It helps if you realize that movies aren't necessarily shot in sequential order. Let's say you have a scene in 2 and a scene in 3, but they're both at the same location, like the big glowy tree of life (whatever it was called). You might shoot both scenes for the two different episodes the same week since they both take place at the one location.





siren0119 said:


> This! Movies aren't generally shot in sequence for a number of reasons. Location availability, actor availability, complexity of scenes/shots, availability of special rigging/studios/etc can all affect the order in which things are filmed. And Cameron isn't the one who makes the schedules, so his relative confusion about what is being shot when isn't that unusual or surprising. I feel for the production manager though, juggling two movie shoots simultaneously is a huge undertaking!



lol I know movies aren't shot sequentially.  I just helped our IT Education area film a super boring video.  The 'actors' couldn't wrap their heads around the fact that we shot the intro and the outro at the same time (since it was literally going to be the same shot of them standing in the same place).  'You can put stuff in between that?' they asked.  Yikes...

I guess I just feel like if things were planned out properly (story wise) they would know what's happening in what movie.  I tend to forget that the actors are (probably) acting in a completely blue box, thus adding to the confusion.  

I thought 'Avatar' was very bland, but I reserve judgement for the sequels until they are out.  So we shall wait and see.

And I'll cut it with the Cameron chatter


----------



## YesterDark

Every time rteetz changes his avatar there is an adjustment period.


----------



## hertamaniac

TheMaxRebo said:


> Maintenance is definitely a challenge and the time it takes.  People always complain when rides are closed for maintenance



For Rise, I am deeply concerned about this aspect.  Given some of the recent rumors about the vehicle and scene dynamics, I envision there will be a higher-than-normal probability of maintenance.  It does make me think of B-mode (or whatever it is called), like they did for the Shaman in Navi.  Please no non-serviceable aspects built into the structure like.....we know.


----------



## Mome Rath

YesterDark said:


> Every time rteetz changes his avatar there is an adjustment period.



^^^ This.  And, yes, it's news.


----------



## MaC410

Does anyone have any real details about that Lightning McQueen show coming to HS? I feel like I still don't fully understand what kind of attraction is it. It is a show like the Beauty and the Beast show where you sit and watch a performance of some sort on a stage? Or is it something more interactive?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

MaC410 said:


> Does anyone have any real details about that Lightning McQueen show coming to HS? I feel like I still don't fully understand what kind of attraction is it. It is a show like the Beauty and the Beast show where you sit and watch a performance of some sort on a stage? Or is it something more interactive?


Disney really hasn't said much. We do know it will be inside a theater, and it will have a large screen.

If I was to guess, I would think it would be something similar to Turtle Talk With Crush. I can be wrong, but I'm excited to hear more details about this in the coming weeks.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Any rumors if there is a media preview of the show tonight? Just wondering if we can expect the full show video to be found online tonight or just wait until tomorrow.


Have not seen anything yet.


----------



## scrappinginontario

As far as we know the new Lightening McQueen show will be a permanent addition.


----------



## Ambehnke

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> CONFIRMED: Valentine’s Month Celebration Coming to Disneyland Park January 22nd, 2019


Next the Magic Kingdom will be hosting Valentine’s Day parties.


----------



## jknezek

Ambehnke said:


> Next the Magic Kingdom will be hosting Valentine’s Day parties.


Starting Jan 5 and ending right as the new St. Patty's day party begins (get your green ears!). Followed by hard ticket parties to meet the Easter Bunny and a search for hidden Easter Eggs, only to give way to hard ticket nights for Memorial Day, starting in April!

This is exactly how they will turn MK into a 2 ticket a day kind of place over the next decade. And now I'm depressed because, while joking, I could absolutely see this happening.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
NBA Experience update 

http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/first...lled-at-the-nba-experience-in-disney-springs/


----------



## dlavender

jknezek said:


> Starting Jan 5 and ending right as the new St. Patty's day party begins (get your green ears!). Followed by hard ticket parties to meet the Easter Bunny and a search for hidden Easter Eggs, only to give way to hard ticket nights for Memorial Day, starting in April!
> 
> This is exactly how they will turn MK into a 2 ticket a day kind of place over the next decade. And now I'm depressed because, while joking, I could absolutely see this happening.



As long as there is a night parade and treats, it will sell out.....


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News
*
See Disneynature's Penguins in theaters and in IMAX April 17th. For every ticket sold during opening week of Penguins, Disneynature will make a donation to Wildlife Conservation Network to protect penguins around the globe!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
DVC lounge at Reunion Station closing in February

https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/wilderness-lodge-reunion-station-lounge-closing-february/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The baby Masai giraffe born this past week is a boy!

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...animal-kingdom/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q2wo0117190012A


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The baby Masai giraffe born this past week is a boy!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...animal-kingdom/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q2wo0117190012A



Attta Boy!  Love the heart on his neck!


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The baby Masai giraffe born this past week is a boy!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...animal-kingdom/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q2wo0117190012A



I'll really be impressed with Disney's imagineering team if they ever figure out a way to have the baby giraffes born with hidden Mickey's rather than hearts!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

New Lion King Photo Op at Animal Kingdom to celebrate the 25th anniversary  ... I think this has @AMusicLifeForMe's name all over it!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> New Lion King Photo Op at Animal Kingdom to celebrate the 25th anniversary  ... I think this has @AMusicLifeForMe's name all over it!
> 
> View attachment 376009


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney and Galveston enter 10 year agreement 

https://www.cruiseindustrynews.com/...s0AvOPX87ovUNgBV5ouuHupjOb95PqKHOJFvUdBTRnwCc


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney and Galveston enter 10 year agreement
> 
> https://www.cruiseindustrynews.com/...s0AvOPX87ovUNgBV5ouuHupjOb95PqKHOJFvUdBTRnwCc


I find this interesting with Disney recently announcing cruises from New Orleans. I do know that Galveston is super popular for them, and I have sailed on the Wonder twice out of Galveston.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I find this interesting with Disney recently announcing cruises from New Orleans. I do know that Galveston is super popular for them, and I have sailed on the Wonder twice out of Galveston.


With 3 new ships coming online in the next few years I think this is a good option to have.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> With 3 new ships coming online in the next few years I think this is a good option to have.


Very true as well. For some reason, that skipped my mind.


----------



## skier_pete

jade1 said:


> It was working a few weeks ago.
> 
> About half way through he pops down and says it, just b4 the incline.
> 
> Some FSU grad put it in during some construction.



He wasn't working in August. Good to know he's back. I always look for him - I think that's awesome. (Also because it sort of sounds like he's saying "F-U!!"


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> DVC lounge at Reunion Station closing in February
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/wilderness-lodge-reunion-station-lounge-closing-february/



As soon as they tried opening this to ALL DVC members across the entire resort - but didn't lower prices - the concept was pretty much doomed. It's good to see that Disney fans have some limit to their tolerance for ridiculously priced extras. Now if we (as a mass) would only decide that $130 Halloween parties were out of whack too.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

First look at Animatronic coming to Lightening McQueen's Racing Accademy:

https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/first-look-at-lightning-mcqueen-animatronic-in-associated-press-video/


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I dunno about the hard ticket mk parties. They used to have the pirate and princess parties and those actually got cancelled.

So they might not expand beyond Halloween and Christmas.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I dunno about the hard ticket mk parties. They used to have the pirate and princess parties and those actually got cancelled.
> 
> So they might not expand beyond Halloween and Christmas.



well, they also have the extra after hours and early morning hours - and they added those to DHS and I suspect will have more of those 

So not "holiday based" but still a "hard ticket"


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, they also have the extra after hours and early morning hours - and they added those to DHS and I suspect will have more of those
> 
> So not "holiday based" but still a "hard ticket"



Soon they'll have DHS extra hours and DHS galaxies edge extra hours (both a separate ticket).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Soon they'll have DHS extra hours and DHS galaxies edge extra hours (both a separate ticket).



I know people would have flipped out if they went this route - but part of me says they could charge an extra fee just to get into GE all day long - at least for the first 6 months or something


----------



## STLstone

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> First look at Animatronic coming to Lightening McQueen's Racing Accademy:
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/first-look-at-lightning-mcqueen-animatronic-in-associated-press-video/
> 
> View attachment 376024


Is this going to be like a cross between the new Disney Junior Dance Party and the old Disney Junior Puppet show - but the puppet will be a fancy animatronic instead?

That theater reminded me a lot of the Disney Junior theater.


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> I know people would have flipped out if they went this route - but part of me says they could charge an extra fee just to get into GE all day long - at least for the first 6 months or something


They could have ride tickets again at $100/ ride and they’d still have unbearable waits.


----------



## Lesley Wake

jknezek said:


> Starting Jan 5 and ending right as the new St. Patty's day party begins (get your green ears!). Followed by hard ticket parties to meet the Easter Bunny and a search for hidden Easter Eggs, only to give way to hard ticket nights for Memorial Day, starting in April!
> 
> This is exactly how they will turn MK into a 2 ticket a day kind of place over the next decade. And now I'm depressed because, while joking, I could absolutely see this happening.


I was actually thinking about my future with tickets. Right now I have an AP and I'm going to have one next year. After that, maybe some trips where I decide to do a minimal amount of days for the actual park ticket and instead load up on the after-hours and party tickets. Just something to consider...



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I dunno about the hard ticket mk parties. They used to have the pirate and princess parties and those actually got cancelled.
> 
> So they might not expand beyond Halloween and Christmas.


They just started doing Disney After Dark events at Disneyland this past year. All of them have a special theme and include photo ops, exclusive food and character meets, and entertainment (fireworks, dance parties), etc. And almost every ride ends up being a walk-on, because so many people are there for the other entertainment, not necessarily the rides.

First one was a Throwback night, so themed all around the 50s. I saw photos and it looked fun, lots of people in 50s attire dancing (they encourage themed outfits). Then they did Star Wars, which sold out so quickly they later added another night the following week. I did the second one and it was super fun - lots of exclusive characters that have never been in the parks (characters and droids from the Star Wars Rebels show, ewoks, etc), lots of fun food and photo spots. Awesome SW fireworks (I liked it more than the version at DHS), and even Ray Park (Darth Maul) came out and did Jedi Training for everyone, not just kids! I still sucked at it, but it was fun to try!

In the next couple months they are doing Sweetheart night (Valentines day), and 90s night. Both are already sold out. I have a ticket to 90s night and can't wait!

I'd think if MK did some of these things, it could be so much fun and worthwhile! I think it helps that it is a one-time only event, so anyone who wants to go, buys ticket for the same night, rather than spread out over the whole season.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Donut Ear Headband and Snack Merchandise Arrive at Disneyland Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: More “Where’s Jack-Jack?” Game Props Spotted at Pixar Avenue in Disney’s Hollywood Studios


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Registration Open for 2019 Celebrate Girl Scouts Weekends at Disneyland Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disneyland Paris Shares New Details About The Lion King and Jungle Festival


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney on Broadway Announces “Women’s Day on Broadway: Inspiring Changemakers”


----------



## Roxyfire

********** said:


> As soon as they tried opening this to ALL DVC members across the entire resort - but didn't lower prices - the concept was pretty much doomed. It's good to see that Disney fans have some limit to their tolerance for ridiculously priced extras. Now if we (as a mass) would only decide that $130 Halloween parties were out of whack too.



The balance between price and crowd level just isn't there for parties like they were in the past. The rumor that they sold more tickets this past year than before and they increased prices as usual just basically made this apologist just say no to attending this year. 3 years on the same date and we basically saw it go from ok to out of control in a short period. It must really be jarring for those who used to attend many years ago. I'd consider doing an after hours at Magic Kingdom if there was a discount and if I could see that they've kept the crowd level fairly low.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Foodie Guide to Get Your Ears On – A Mickey and Minnie Celebration at Disneyland Resort


----------



## preemiemama

News
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/epcot/illuminations-dinner-package/

Dinner package at Rose and Crown

My question: does that mean no more patio dining for regular patrons?


----------



## rteetz

preemiemama said:


> News
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/epcot/illuminations-dinner-package/
> 
> Dinner package at Rose and Crown
> 
> My question: does that mean no more patio dining for regular patrons?


This was announced a week or so ago. We have really found out yet if that means the patio is only for the package or not but it seems that way.


----------



## Cinderumbrella

preemiemama said:


> News
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/epcot/illuminations-dinner-package/
> 
> Dinner package at Rose and Crown
> 
> My question: does that mean no more patio dining for regular patrons?



We’ll find out after the first one (tomorrow IIRC). But I suspect no

ETA: I see @rteetz beat me to it


----------



## skier_pete

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Soon they'll have DHS extra hours and DHS galaxies edge extra hours (both a separate ticket).



Well, I'd have to say - THAT would be a hard sell - "Sure it's $129 for 2 hours, but hey, you get MOST of the park, just not the rides you REALLY want."


----------



## writerguyfl

mikepizzo said:


> '[Cameron] said: "One day I'll be working on scenes from [Avatar] 2, the next day I'll be working on scenes from 3, and the actors come in and go, 'Oh, we're working on 3 today.'"'
> 
> Why does this quote bother me so much?  I'm sure this quote is more lighthearted, and I know I'm not familiar with how multiple super high budget hollywood movies are made, but I would think the crew would have...I don't know...a schedule?  I'm sure they did, but again, it's just the perception.  Painting the actors like they don't know what they are doing the day of shooting...doesn't give me the vibe of confidence.  And he said that each movie is going to be self contained, right?



While I haven't worked on a big budget movie, I have been on three TV series and a couple of pilots that didn't make it to air.  The way Cameron talks tracks with what I've experienced.  None of it should be cause for concern.

As *Grand Admiral* and you both note, nothing is ever shot in order.  And while I doubt the actors are as clueless as Cameron claims as to what they are shooting on any given day, it really wouldn't matter much.  It takes forever to set up a shot.  That's true even when working with green/blue screens.  A professional actor will have more than enough time to adequately prepare (emotionally, physically, intellectually) for any scene.

It's probably worth noting that different directions work well...differently.  Some tend to focus on the big picture and others will concentrate on the perfecting every little detail.  A successful product will depend upon surrounding the director with the appropriate staff to counter their deficiencies and highlight their strengths.  On a day-to-day basis, that what a Supervising Producer does.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

********** said:


> Well, I'd have to say - THAT would be a hard sell - "Sure it's $129 for 2 hours, but hey, you get MOST of the park, just not the rides you REALLY want."



Well the rest of DHS would have toy story land and the runaway rail attraction. 

I feel like Disney would at least try this once.

I mean... This is the company that set up tents in Tomorrowland and tried to charge people hundreds of dollars to sit in them.


----------



## preemiemama

rteetz said:


> This was announced a week or so ago. We have really found out yet if that means the patio is only for the package or not but it seems that way.


Sorry- just getting caught up!  I figured they would find a way to monetize that patio somehow... Though with the latest round of menu changes I'm betting it's popularity declined a bit.  That was the one meal I was waiting to book for our next trip - just for the patio!


----------



## Gusey

*News*
Tokyo DisneySea announces Soaring opening and its SEA link 
https://www.themeparkinsider.com/flume/201901/6551/ 

So, is this the future easter eggs they were discussing at Tropical Hideaway's opening? C. Falco is a new SEA Member called Camellia Falco


----------



## MommaBerd

Gusey said:


> *News*
> Tokyo DisneySea announces Soaring opening and its SEA link
> https://www.themeparkinsider.com/flume/201901/6551/
> 
> So, is this the future easter eggs they were discussing at Tropical Hideaway's opening? C. Falco is a new SEA Member called Camellia Falco



I have never been to Tokyo Disneyland, but it seems to me they really embrace the Imagineering of old...telling original stories through the rides.


----------



## dlavender

Lesley Wake said:


> I was actually thinking about my future with tickets. Right now I have an AP and I'm going to have one next year. After that, maybe some trips where I decide to do a minimal amount of days for the actual park ticket and instead load up on the after-hours and party tickets. Just something to consider...



This is my thinking as well.  We are likely done with APs for a while, but might consider a short trip with perhaps just a DAH ticket or a party ticket. Even though I rail against these things, we’ve done it all and can’t really justify the AP increases. We’ll see, but it isn’t off the table.


----------



## evlaina

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> New Lion King Photo Op at Animal Kingdom to celebrate the 25th anniversary  ... I think this has @AMusicLifeForMe's name all over it!
> 
> View attachment 376009



Does anyone know how long this will be up? September 30th? Or just a short period?


----------



## OKW Lover

MommaBerd said:


> I have never been to Tokyo Disneyland, but it seems to me they really embrace the Imagineering of old...telling original stories through the rides.


Well, that may be because the Oriental Land Company (the actual owners of TDL) contracted with Disney to essentially build the same park they had in the USA.  That park opened in 1983.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Gusey said:


> *News*
> Tokyo DisneySea announces Soaring opening and its SEA link
> https://www.themeparkinsider.com/flume/201901/6551/
> 
> So, is this the future easter eggs they were discussing at Tropical Hideaway's opening? C. Falco is a new SEA Member called Camellia Falco




I hate to complain with all we are getting in WDW, but why does Tokyo get all the cool stuff?!?!?!  Maybe things like this just jump out at me as I loved the Adventurer's Club and all S.A.E. references


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS *

EPCOT map for Festival of the Arts:

https://www.wdwinfo.com/maps/epcot....ULVzFn0MGVvIsaRrMpg3GpHkSgX1knAs9maX9kWQPpvLM

Cheat sheet of the locations of the Festival Specific stuff:


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*Photo Review*

Mickey and Minnie meeting together in Town Square in their celebration outfits

http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/micke...et-together-in-new-costumes-at-magic-kingdom/

waiting area features new posters highlighting Mickey and Minnie's Celebration Review


----------



## scrappinginontario

Lesley Wake said:


> I was actually thinking about my future with tickets. Right now I have an AP and I'm going to have one next year. After that, maybe some trips where I decide to do a minimal amount of days for the actual park ticket and instead load up on the after-hours and party tickets. Just something to consider...
> 
> 
> They just started doing Disney After Dark events at Disneyland this past year. All of them have a special theme and include photo ops, exclusive food and character meets, and entertainment (fireworks, dance parties), etc. And almost every ride ends up being a walk-on, because so many people are there for the other entertainment, not necessarily the rides.
> 
> First one was a Throwback night, so themed all around the 50s. I saw photos and it looked fun, lots of people in 50s attire dancing (they encourage themed outfits). Then they did Star Wars, which sold out so quickly they later added another night the following week. I did the second one and it was super fun - lots of exclusive characters that have never been in the parks (characters and droids from the Star Wars Rebels show, ewoks, etc), lots of fun food and photo spots. Awesome SW fireworks (I liked it more than the version at DHS), and even Ray Park (Darth Maul) came out and did Jedi Training for everyone, not just kids! I still sucked at it, but it was fun to try!
> 
> In the next couple months they are doing Sweetheart night (Valentines day), and 90s night. Both are already sold out. I have a ticket to 90s night and can't wait!
> 
> *I'd think if MK did some of these things, it could be so much fun and worthwhile! I think it helps that it is a one-time only event, so anyone who wants to go, buys ticket for the same night, rather than spread out over the whole season.*


  I think the challenge with this is that many guests who visit WDW are not local.  Food and Wine Festival brings in many locals but I'm not sure if a 1 night special event would have the same draw at WDW that it does at DL?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Tree of Life Awakenings to honor Lion King's 25th anniversary with new additions - from Memorial Day until September 30th

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...caZIU5ZkUmkI2RzH_azG6EhirHp0sv5t5_mF1_5FY2OL4


not sure how I feel about this.  I mean, I love the Lion King, but not really wanting to see IP in the Tree of Life Awakenings ... guess if only temporary it's not so bad, but hope this doesn't become a regular thing


----------



## TheMaxRebo

evlaina said:


> Does anyone know how long this will be up? September 30th? Or just a short period?



I didn't see about this photo op specifically but I just posted the story about the Lion King additions to the Tree of Life awakenings projections and that said it is until Sept 30th, so I would think the photo op would be the same


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Guardians of the Galaxy's Awesome Mix Live to return to ECPOT this summer: June 24th to August 18th

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...-mix-live-set-to-return-to-epcot-this-summer/

This was gone before our trip last year but will be going on when we are there this August, so might check it out to see what I think after seeing it in person vs just the video


----------



## Iowamomof4

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Tree of Life Awakenings to honor Lion King's 25th anniversary with new additions - from now until September 30th
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...caZIU5ZkUmkI2RzH_azG6EhirHp0sv5t5_mF1_5FY2OL4
> 
> 
> not sure how I feel about this.  I mean, I love the Lion King, but not really wanting to see IP in the Tree of Life Awakenings ... guess if only temporary it's not so bad, but hope this doesn't become a regular thing


Actually, the article states the changes begin Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Tree of Life Awakenings to honor Lion King's 25th anniversary with new additions - from now until September 30th
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...caZIU5ZkUmkI2RzH_azG6EhirHp0sv5t5_mF1_5FY2OL4
> 
> 
> not sure how I feel about this.  I mean, I love the Lion King, but not really wanting to see IP in the Tree of Life Awakenings ... guess if only temporary it's not so bad, but hope this doesn't become a regular thing


WHAT!? You don't want to see more Lion King in the parks? This might actually get me to stay and watch the Tree of Life Awakenings. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Guardians of the Galaxy's Awesome Mix Live to return to ECPOT this summer: June 24th to August 18th
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...-mix-live-set-to-return-to-epcot-this-summer/
> 
> This was gone before our trip last year but will be going on when we are there this August, so might check it out to see what I think after seeing it in person vs just the video


Oh goody...I couldn't stand listening to this thing when I was waiting for many Voices of Liberty performances this past summer. Now I get to "listen" to it again!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> WHAT!? You don't want to see more Lion King in the parks? This might actually get me to stay and watch the Tree of Life Awakenings.



It's not an anit-Lion King sentiment it is more that I like how The Tree of Life and Rivers of Light depict actual nature not Disney IP


----------



## jade1

TheMaxRebo said:


> I didn't see about this photo op specifically but I just posted the story about the Lion King additions to the Tree of Life awakenings projections and that said it is until Sept 30th, so I would think the photo op would be the same



They already do an IP awakenings including Lion King. Took these a couple weeks ago.

It is our favorite actually.


----------



## jade1

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Guardians of the Galaxy's Awesome Mix Live to return to ECPOT this summer: June 24th to August 18th
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...-mix-live-set-to-return-to-epcot-this-summer/
> 
> This was gone before our trip last year but will be going on when we are there this August, so might check it out to see what I think after seeing it in person vs just the video



Good to hear thanks. We actually liked it and will go again.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

jade1 said:


> Took these a couple weeks ago


I think the bottom photo is Brother Bear, no?


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> *Photo Review*
> 
> Mickey and Minnie meeting together in Town Square in their celebration outfits
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/micke...et-together-in-new-costumes-at-magic-kingdom/
> 
> waiting area features new posters highlighting Mickey and Minnie's Celebration Review
> 
> View attachment 376259



My Grandtink will enjoy this is 101 days!


----------



## jade1

Tiki Birdland said:


> I think the bottom photo is Brother Bear, no?



Jungle Book

Here is the IP version


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Iowamomof4 said:


> Actually, the article states the changes begin Memorial Day weekend.



oops, thanks - updated my post


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jade1 said:


> They already do an IP awakenings including Lion King. Took these a couple weeks ago.
> 
> It is our favorite actually.





jade1 said:


> Jungle Book
> 
> Here is the IP version



Guess I never noticed those were specific IP scenes or at least they are very subtle

I've only seen it in person a few times and I never got the sense it was IP shown to me, but maybe it was just the parts I saw


----------



## Tiki Birdland

jade1 said:


> Here is the IP version


Now, I wish we'd stay late at AK. We always go at rope drop and worn out before 5pm!

Wouldn't you have loved to sit and listen to the live recording of this soundtrack. Awesome!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disney Cruise Line raises recommended gratuity for Dining and Stateroom Crew

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ended-gratuity-for-dining-and-stateroom-crew/

“The recommended increase is $0.50 per passenger/per day for the Dining Room Service Team and Stateroom Host/Hostess. The total recommended gratuity is $13.50 per passenger/per day based. Total gratuity is based on the length of the cruise.” ... this is an increase over the previous $12/passenger/day total


----------



## rteetz

jade1 said:


> They already do an IP awakenings including Lion King. Took these a couple weeks ago.
> 
> It is our favorite actually.


Yeah I was gonna say they have some IP influence in it already.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

Disneyland Resort Photo Update: Get Your Beers On


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: 2019 Epcot International Festival of the Arts Merchandise


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> Disneyland Resort Photo Update: Get Your Beers On



noted for future trip.  Still have to get Mrs. Ally out to DL sometime.  Maybe next year.   This place looks like my type of place.  Love the tappers on the wall.  Could probably spend quite a bit of time looking at them.


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> noted for future trip.  Still have to get Mrs. Ally out to DL sometime.  Maybe next year.   This place looks like my type of place.  Love the tappers on the wall.  Could probably spend quite a bit of time looking at them.


I need to get out there too.


----------



## Lesley Wake

Gusey said:


> *News*
> Tokyo DisneySea announces Soaring opening and its SEA link
> https://www.themeparkinsider.com/flume/201901/6551/
> 
> So, is this the future easter eggs they were discussing at Tropical Hideaway's opening? C. Falco is a new SEA Member called Camellia Falco


I’m headed to Tokyo in the fall for the first time. I was originally planning to skip Soaring since we have the rides here, but now I may need to include it on one of my park days!


----------



## tarak

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: 2019 Epcot International Festival of the Arts Merchandise



Oh, man.  I wish I were in WDW for the arts fest.  My 14-year-old loves figment and draws like it's her life.  I hope some of those items go up on the parks app.


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> *Photo Review*
> 
> Mickey and Minnie meeting together in Town Square in their celebration outfits
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/micke...et-together-in-new-costumes-at-magic-kingdom/
> 
> waiting area features new posters highlighting Mickey and Minnie's Celebration Review
> 
> View attachment 376259





!!!!! Bring on March 3!! I need to see them


----------



## rteetz

*News*

photos-the-edna-mode-experience-meet-and-greet-now-open-in-pixar-place-at-hollywood-studios


----------



## Lesley Wake

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> photos-the-edna-mode-experience-meet-and-greet-now-open-in-pixar-place-at-hollywood-studios


That’s actually pretty awesomely themed!


----------



## jade1

TheMaxRebo said:


> Guess I never noticed those were specific IP scenes or at least they are very subtle
> 
> I've only seen it in person a few times and I never got the sense it was IP shown to me, but maybe it was just the parts I saw



Yea and it's just one of the 4, and like @rteetz said its subtle, enough to not feel in your face.

I do not want straight up music and scenes from movies.


----------



## PolyRob

TheMaxRebo said:


> *Photo Review*
> 
> Mickey and Minnie meeting together in Town Square in their celebration outfits
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/micke...et-together-in-new-costumes-at-magic-kingdom/
> 
> waiting area features new posters highlighting Mickey and Minnie's Celebration Review
> 
> View attachment 376259


This is actually really cute! Adding it to my spring itinerary


----------



## jade1

Tiki Birdland said:


> Now, I wish we'd stay late at AK. We always go at rope drop and worn out before 5pm!
> 
> Wouldn't you have loved to sit and listen to the live recording of this soundtrack. Awesome!



We actually do often go just for the evening, esp for Pandora-but usually wait and watch this awakening once.

And yes I do play it on occasion on youtube at work, sounds better down there though of course.


----------



## PolyRob

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Guardians of the Galaxy's Awesome Mix Live to return to ECPOT this summer: June 24th to August 18th
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...-mix-live-set-to-return-to-epcot-this-summer/
> 
> This was gone before our trip last year but will be going on when we are there this August, so might check it out to see what I think after seeing it in person vs just the video


I actually really enjoyed this and was drawn into the theater as I was walking past after lunch in Italy. I wonder what changes (if any) will occur?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Just received this DVC email...






MEMBER MAIL: HOT OFF THE PRESS
_DISNEY'S RIVIERA_ RESORT UPDATE
Dear _Disney Vacation Club_® Member,

Since _Disney’s Riviera_ Resort was first announced in July 2017, our Members have continually asked to be kept informed about the newest Resort. With that in mind, we wanted you to be among the first to hear some exciting updates. Construction is progressing extremely well on our new proposed _Disney Vacation Club_ Resort, and it’s currently on schedule to open in Fall 2019.

When it opens its doors, _Disney’s Riviera_ Resort will offer all the grandeur of Europe combined with the magic of Disney. The new Resort will be conveniently located in the heart of _Walt Disney World_® Resort, and feature unique access to _Epcot_® and _Disney’s Hollywood Studios_®, via the new Disney Skyliner.

Important information for _Disney Vacation Club_ Members:

This Spring, Members can begin booking stays at _Disney’s Riviera_ Resort with Vacation Points, accessing exclusive, protected inventory which is being held just for our Members. Exact timing will be shared once the official opening date is confirmed.
In the interim, _Disney’s Riviera_ Resort will begin taking rental reservations from the general public this month. To learn more about the new Resort, watch the Disney Parks Blog and follow _Disney Vacation Club_ on Facebook and Instagram for updates.

We look forward to welcoming our newest Resort!

_Disney Vacation Club_


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> photos-the-edna-mode-experience-meet-and-greet-now-open-in-pixar-place-at-hollywood-studios


Wow, this looks great! Much better than that makeshift Ralph/Vanellope area. It helps ease the pain of losing Buzz and Woody together haha


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> photos-the-edna-mode-experience-meet-and-greet-now-open-in-pixar-place-at-hollywood-studios


Nifty looking. Glad they are using those areas in Pixar Place. I love the theming.

Still .. with how good Disney does with indoor character M&Gs and the theming (like Launch Bay, the princesses, Pete's Silly Sideshow), I am still shocked and disappointed that Toy Story Land (and seemingly Star Wars land) has no space for a permanent M&G area.  I was in TSL in November on a cool day, I can't imagine how the characters (or the guests) will be on a hot summer day trying to meet Buzz, Woody or Jessie.  Plus the areas they were in just wasn't accommodating for large crowds. The Buzz M&G in Tomorrowland is better.


----------



## tlmadden73

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> Start Your Engines! Lightning McQueen's Racing Academy Sets Opening Date!
> 
> This new show will be opening at Disney's Hollywood Studios on March 31, 2019!


Pretty amazing they are putting a net-new show/attraction at DHS on top of all the other things going on there. It's brilliant. It gets the families with small kids a reason to go down Sunset Boulevard (spreading out the crowds). DHS will soon have more attractions than Epcot, which is amazing to think about considering the size of the park.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> Pretty amazing they are putting a net-new show/attraction at DHS on top of all the other things going on there. It's brilliant. It gets the families with small kids a reason to go down Sunset Boulevard (spreading out the crowds). DHS will soon have more attractions than Epcot, which is amazing to think about considering the size of the park.



also great for families where not everyone is an Uber Star Wars fan - so some can deal with the crowds there while the rest do this new show and Runaway Railway, update Disney Jr show, etc.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*REVIEW*

Neighborhood bakery open for incredible celebration: http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/revie...ble-celebration-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## SaintsManiac

So nice to see my FAVORITE park, HS, getting so much love!


----------



## Firebird060

Just a random thought,  does anyone remember when some of the Merch in WDW was leather jackets.  I still have my Pirates of the Caribbean Jacket from over a decade ago,  Its pretty hefty and great for stopping the wind,  I wish Disney would bring back quality themed  jackets to the parks.


----------



## PolyRob

tlmadden73 said:


> Nifty looking. Glad they are using those areas in Pixar Place. I love the theming.
> 
> Still .. with how good Disney does with indoor character M&Gs and the theming (like Launch Bay, the princesses, Pete's Silly Sideshow), I am still shocked and disappointed that Toy Story Land (and seemingly Star Wars land) has no space for a permanent M&G area.  I was in TSL in November on a cool day, I can't imagine how the characters (or the guests) will be on a hot summer day trying to meet Buzz, Woody or Jessie.  Plus the areas they were in just wasn't accommodating for large crowds. The Buzz M&G in Tomorrowland is better.


I met Woody and Jessie in July. It was very hot! People were contorting themselves to get shaded by the umbrellas lining the queue. I agree that it is bizarre. I am sure Disney would love to say that its for full-immersion into the backyard blah blah, but they could have had an indoor "toy box" or "toy chest" of some kind. Sadly must have come down to time and money.


----------



## MommaBerd

TheMaxRebo said:


> *Photo Review*
> 
> Mickey and Minnie meeting together in Town Square in their celebration outfits
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/micke...et-together-in-new-costumes-at-magic-kingdom/
> 
> waiting area features new posters highlighting Mickey and Minnie's Celebration Review
> 
> View attachment 376259



Those costumes are the worst.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Mickey Sipper Cup at Casey's Corner ... even though I am not a huge fan of the new Mickey style, these are pretty cute  (I assume just a typo in the DIS tweet about them being "Supper cups")


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Pluto’s new meet and greet home

https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/photos-pl...s-silly-sideshow-replacing-minnie-magnifique/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Pluto’s new meet and greet home
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/photos-pl...s-silly-sideshow-replacing-minnie-magnifique/



makes sense as there were the poodles there already for with Minnie .... "Wonder-pup" is not the most creative name but whatever


----------



## dina444444

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Mickey Sipper Cup at Casey's Corner ... even though I am not a huge fan of the new Mickey style, these are pretty cute  (I assume just a typo in the DIS tweet about them being "Supper cups")
> 
> View attachment 376295


This is annoying. They retailed for $24.99 or so at Disneyland on mickeys birthday and they were only suppose to be available then.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Mickey Sipper Cup at Casey's Corner ... even though I am not a huge fan of the new Mickey style, these are pretty cute  (I assume just a typo in the DIS tweet about them being "Supper cups")
> 
> View attachment 376295


I guess it wasn't true when Disney said that these cups would only be released at Disneyland ONLY. Plus, the price was more expensive.


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> also great for families where not everyone is an Uber Star Wars fan - so some can deal with the crowds there while the rest do this new show and Runaway Railway, update Disney Jr show, etc.


I just wonder though if this is a setup to offset closing other attractions soon after SWGE.  As we all have been speculating, we think it is a matter of time before they shut down Launch Bay and/or Star Tours to keep Star Wars inside the immersive, themed area.  Losing either of those hurt the crowd distribution a bit, so maybe this Lightning McQueen thing is a setup for that as well to give something else for the non-Star Wars crowds to do.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Pluto’s new meet and greet home
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/photos-pl...s-silly-sideshow-replacing-minnie-magnifique/


They need to weather-age Pluto's sign a bit. It sticks out compared to the others - heh.


----------



## wareagle57

tlmadden73 said:


> Nifty looking. Glad they are using those areas in Pixar Place. I love the theming.
> 
> Still .. with how good Disney does with indoor character M&Gs and the theming (like Launch Bay, the princesses, Pete's Silly Sideshow), I am still shocked and disappointed that Toy Story Land (and seemingly Star Wars land) has no space for a permanent M&G area.  I was in TSL in November on a cool day, I can't imagine how the characters (or the guests) will be on a hot summer day trying to meet Buzz, Woody or Jessie.  Plus the areas they were in just wasn't accommodating for large crowds. The Buzz M&G in Tomorrowland is better.



We were there in December, so I can't comment on the heat. But I actually like how the M&G are set up. It reminds me of how characters used to actually roam the parks. You can't walk through there without bumping into one of them. I also don't even wait to meet characters, so it's nice to just be able to see them, which is enough for me.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> *Photo Review*
> 
> Mickey and Minnie meeting together in Town Square in their celebration outfits
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/micke...et-together-in-new-costumes-at-magic-kingdom/
> 
> waiting area features new posters highlighting Mickey and Minnie's Celebration Review
> 
> View attachment 376259



Those outfits are sightly hilarious 



TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Mickey Sipper Cup at Casey's Corner ... even though I am not a huge fan of the new Mickey style, these are pretty cute  (I assume just a typo in the DIS tweet about them being "Supper cups")
> 
> View attachment 376295



I think I'm one of the only people who loves the new Mickey cartoons. I would like this cup.

Not only do I enjoy the animation style, but I love all the smaller Disney references in episodes. Mickey had a bird friend named Tuppins (sp?) After the Mary Poppins currency.

Mickey had an uncle Albert and Aunt Victoria in the Christmas episode. One of the episodes was about Mickey and Minnie touring on the nature's wonderland train.

I could go on but I won't. Supposed to be working and I hate typing on my phone keyboard.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> They need to weather-age Pluto's sign a bit. It sticks out compared to the others - heh.



well, based on how well the Toy Story Land decor is holding up, I'd say that new Pluto sign will fit right in in about 6 weeks


----------



## RunningPrince

Gusey said:


> *News*
> Tokyo DisneySea announces Soaring opening and its SEA link
> https://www.themeparkinsider.com/flume/201901/6551/
> 
> So, is this the future easter eggs they were discussing at Tropical Hideaway's opening? C. Falco is a new SEA Member called Camellia Falco



Very cool!  Themeparkinsider.com typo on opening date in their article - off by a month - it's actually opening July 23, 2019 along with the new Song of Mirage show that's opening in the Lost River Delta's Hangar Stage.  http://www.olc.co.jp/en/news/news_olc/20190118_01e/main/0/link/20190118_01e.pdf

Here's the special website (Japanese only) for Soaring: Fantastic Flight.
https://www.tokyodisneyresort.jp/treasure/soaring/

DisneySea is my favorite park!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> I just wonder though if this is a setup to offset closing other attractions soon after SWGE.  As we all have been speculating, we think it is a matter of time before they shut down Launch Bay and/or Star Tours to keep Star Wars inside the immersive, themed area.  Losing either of those hurt the crowd distribution a bit, so maybe this Lightning McQueen thing is a setup for that as well to give something else for the non-Star Wars crowds to do.



I think Star Tours will hang on for a while but I can see Launch Bay closing when Galaxy's Edge opens ... maybe add in some more animation themes exhibits (bring back the drawing class) or expand the Disney Jr stuff


----------



## MissGina5

Do we know what the pricing for Riviera will be for non-DVC? I am really intrigued about staying there. Very curious what prices in general will look like with a whole new resort! My AP expires in October and I want to take a year off so I can kick off my first full time job correctly lol, so I am hoping to see it before then!! If not though, there is always 2021!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Those outfits are sightly hilarious
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm one of the only people who loves the new Mickey cartoons. I would like this cup.
> 
> Not only do I enjoy the animation style, but I love all the smaller Disney references in episodes. Mickey had a bird friend named Tuppins (sp?) After the Mary Poppins currency.
> 
> Mickey had an uncle Albert and Aunt Victoria in the Christmas episode. One of the episodes was about Mickey and Minnie touring on the nature's wonderland train.
> 
> I could go on but I won't. Supposed to be working and I hate typing on my phone keyboard.



I do love those aspects and there are parts to the new show I do like - actually it's really just the drawing style I am not a huge fan of (especially Goofy) - though I am not as against it as I know others are


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

MissGina5 said:


> Do we know what the pricing for Riviera will be for non-DVC?


Nothing yet.


----------



## wnwardii

MommaBerd said:


> Those costumes are the worst.



They aren't that bad in person.


----------



## Tigger's ally

wnwardii said:


> They aren't that bad in person.
> 
> View attachment 376337



is that a temp background?  I mean the two pull downs on the sides look ok but the one behind you with creases and wrinkles kinda sticks out.   If I am not mistaken, these costumes might have been from an episode of Mickey Mouse Playhouse.


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> is that a temp background?  I mean the two pull downs on the sides look ok but the one behind you with creases and wrinkles kinda sticks out.   If I am not mistaken, these costumes might have been from an episode of Mickey Mouse Playhouse.


These costumes are brand new. @wnwardii's image is from Destination D.


----------



## wnwardii

Tigger's ally said:


> is that a temp background?  I mean the two pull downs on the sides look ok but the one behind you with creases and wrinkles kinda sticks out.   If I am not mistaken, these costumes might have been from an episode of Mickey Mouse Playhouse.



The picture was from Destination D last November.  I had the Mouseketeer (aka VIP) ticket.  Towards the end of the Pajama party, the Mouseketeer's met in our Club House and were surprised with Mickey and Minnie in their 90th clothing.  So we were the first group of people to have our pictures taken with them in these outfits.  But yes, the backdrops were temporary since we were in one of the fairly large meeting rooms at the Contemporary Convention Center.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

VIDEO: New “Move It! Shake It! MousekeDance It! Street Party” Debuts at The Magic Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Jurassic Park Bridge Closing for Construction at Islands of Adventure


----------



## Tigger's ally

wnwardii said:


> The picture was from Destination D last November.  I had the Mouseketeer (aka VIP) ticket.  Towards the end of the Pajama party, the Mouseketeer's met in our Club House and were surprised with Mickey and Minnie in their 90th clothing.  So we were the first group of people to have our pictures taken with them in these outfits.  But yes, the backdrops were temporary since we were in one of the fairly large meeting rooms at the Contemporary Convention Center.



i see, for a second I thought you were there and got that pic taken this morning or something.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Multiple After-Hours Events to Take Place at Magic Kingdom on Select Dates Through May


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney’s Blizzard Beach Water Park Closed January 20-21 Due to Cold Weather


----------



## wnwardii

Tigger's ally said:


> i see, for a second I thought you were there and got that pic taken this morning or something.



I wish!!!!! Would have been a lot more fun than the many hours of meetings that I am attending today.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Eats and Treats for Mickey & Minnie’s Surprise Celebration 2019 at Magic Kingdom Park


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Tampa Runner Tackles 48.6-Mile Dopey Challenge While Undergoing Chemo Treatments


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> VIDEO: New “Move It! Shake It! MousekeDance It! Street Party” Debuts at The Magic Kingdom


I'm cringing...Plus, my thoughts of the song coming to the new nighttime show at Disneyland has now been tainted from hopefully improving since they are using it in this.


----------



## Buckeye218

MommaBerd said:


> Those costumes are the worst.



Agree...those outfits are horribly garish...my 5 y/o Grandson was just there on Tuesday for his first ever trip and thank goodness Mickey was in his Sorceror get-up and not these confetti pajamas.

I understand going for a birthday celebration look temporarily, but I'm shocked that this was the best option on the table.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I'm cringing...Plus, my thoughts of the song coming to the new nighttime show at Disneyland has now been tainted from hopefully improving since they are using it in this.


I am not a fan of the street party but I actually really like the song.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Multiple After-Hours Events to Take Place at Magic Kingdom on Select Dates Through May



I'm sure more information is available somewhere around here, but when they say "Varsity Spirit after-hours events", does that mean only certain people are eligible to purchase admission? These events are separate from Disney After Hours?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I'm cringing...Plus, my thoughts of the song coming to the new nighttime show at Disneyland has now been tainted from hopefully improving since they are using it in this.


have you seen the clip from the show?


----------



## dina444444

Iowamomof4 said:


> I'm sure more information is available somewhere around here, but when they say "Varsity Spirit after-hours events", does that mean only certain people are eligible to purchase admission? These events are separate from Disney After Hours?


My guess is that this offering is for those that are there for the cheer competitions.


----------



## NJlauren

I’m surprised food and wine dates haven’t been released.  Considering the Halloween party dates are out and tickets available yet....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I am not a fan of the street party but I actually really like the song.



Feels like it would be a better song for at a dance party or at a show (and maybe it works better for the parts of the parade when they are more stationary vs the "parade" part) - but just looks silly when the song is like "Everybody get your Ears on!" and it just the performers doing things and everyone else is just watching


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> have you seen the clip from the show?


I have, but I am waiting for the first video of the full show, as well as, seeing it in person.


----------



## Lesley Wake

Iowamomof4 said:


> I'm sure more information is available somewhere around here, but when they say "Varsity Spirit after-hours events", does that mean only certain people are eligible to purchase admission? These events are separate from Disney After Hours?


It would be included in the cheer competition package (hotel, tickets, special event). I do appreciate the warning though because the cheer teams will be descending on MK in droves those days (easier for them to be there for the after-hours if they are already there during the day). I would highly recommend avoiding MK in the afternoon/evening then!


----------



## rteetz

Iowamomof4 said:


> I'm sure more information is available somewhere around here, but when they say "Varsity Spirit after-hours events", does that mean only certain people are eligible to purchase admission? These events are separate from Disney After Hours?


Yes I believe this is only for cheer competition people.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I have, but I am waiting for the first video of the full show, as well as, seeing it in person.



yeah, i am sure seeing it in person with the energy that comes with being in a crowd will give it a different feel that just seeing a video


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, i am sure seeing it in person with the energy that comes with being in a crowd will give it a different feel that just seeing a video


I have watched a few "outside of the park" rehearsals of the new Disneyland show. It looks like they aren't cutting back on the pyro which is nice. That is one thing I was worried about since they said they would only have fireworks on select evenings (most likely weekends and holidays).

I have also been against the new dance party at the Magic Kingdom since it was announced. I know people like it, but for me, it is always an inconvenience. Whenever I want to go through the hub, the previous dance party was always in there. Whenever I wanted to go down Main Street in the afternoon, the street party would be going up Main Street. It was one of those things I just could never escape.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I have watched a few "outside of the park" rehearsals of the new Disneyland show. It looks like they aren't cutting back on the pyro which is nice. That is one thing I was worried about since they said they would only have fireworks on select evenings (most likely weekends and holidays).
> 
> I have also been against the new dance party at the Magic Kingdom since it was announced. I know people like it, but for me, it is always an inconvenience. Whenever I want to go through the hub, the previous dance party was always in there. Whenever I wanted to go down Main Street in the afternoon, the street party would be going up Main Street. It was one of those things I just could never escape.


I don't know if its been posted here but pyro will only be Friday-Monday (weather cooperating). Tuesday-Thursday no pyro.


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> I don't know if its been posted here but pyro will only be Friday-Monday (weather cooperating). Tuesday-Thursday no pyro.


I’m assuming only mondays when it’s a holiday Monday. And then will go daily for peak spring break.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I don't know if its been posted here but pyro will only be Friday-Monday (weather cooperating). Tuesday-Thursday no pyro.



I don't recall seeing that officially - just that weekends were speculated, so good that it is still 4 nights a week


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> I don't know if its been posted here but pyro will only be Friday-Monday (weather cooperating). Tuesday-Thursday no pyro.


I have not seen anything official. That would be nice if it was 4 days a week, but I agree with @dina444444. Disneyland during "off-season" would normally do fireworks only Friday-Sunday (weather permitting) with an occasional Monday when there was a holiday. Also, fireworks have usually gone off everyday of Spring Break.


----------



## atricks

Universal News;

Permits for the Jurassic Park/World Roller coaster showing the layout:

from WFTV Channel 9:
https://www.wftv.com/news/local/new...islands-of-adventure-documents-show/906446496

Another article with the image
https://orlandoparkstop.com/news/th...ack-layout-revealed-for-islands-of-adventure/

Between Guardians, Tron, Potter and this, there's a lot of new themed roller coasters coming.  Not including whatever sea world does also.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

atricks said:


> Universal News;
> 
> Permits for the Jurassic Park/World Roller coaster showing the layout:
> 
> from WFTV Channel 9:
> https://www.wftv.com/news/local/new...-islands-of-adventure-documents-show/90644649
> 
> Another article with the image
> https://orlandoparkstop.com/news/th...ack-layout-revealed-for-islands-of-adventure/
> 
> Between Guardians, Tron, Potter and this, there's a lot of new themed roller coasters coming.  Not including whatever sea world does also.


My husband will def. like all these new roller coasters! Me I'll have to see what kind of stuff it does (drops, spinning, etc) to see if I'll want to go on it.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I have not seen anything official. That would be nice if it was 4 days a week, but I agree with @dina444444. Disneyland during "off-season" would normally do fireworks only Friday-Sunday (weather permitting) with an occasional Monday when there was a holiday. Also, fireworks have usually gone off everyday of Spring Break.


Laughing Place had it on a flyer from Disney.


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Tampa Runner Tackles 48.6-Mile Dopey Challenge While Undergoing Chemo Treatments



Wow!


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> I am not a fan of the street party but I actually really like the song.


The old party seemed to have a lot more energy. The song is very catchy and has already been added to my Disney playlist lol


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Lee Unkrich leaving Pixar after 25 years

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/h...or-lee-unkrich-leaving-pixar-25-years-1177411

Big loss for Pixar


----------



## JaxDad

atricks said:


> Universal News;
> 
> Permits for the Jurassic Park/World Roller coaster showing the layout:
> 
> from WFTV Channel 9:
> https://www.wftv.com/news/local/new...-islands-of-adventure-documents-show/90644649
> 
> Another article with the image
> https://orlandoparkstop.com/news/th...ack-layout-revealed-for-islands-of-adventure/
> 
> Between Guardians, Tron, Potter and this, there's a lot of new themed roller coasters coming.  Not including whatever sea world does also.


I’m looking forward to the new coasters at IOA. The rumor is SeaWorld is adding a launch roller coaster in 2020, plus I think Tigris will open this year at Busch Gardens. I probably rode Mako, Manta, and Kraken a combined 100 times or more in 2018. Great times!


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> I need to get out there too.


I’ve been out there 4 or 5 times now.  Hard core WDW for me but it’s a great park with a different vibe.  It’s great to have an expansion of the Disney experience in the US.  I would highly recommend going.  It’s a significantly different experience that keeps me going back.


----------



## Sweettears

Firebird060 said:


> Just a random thought,  does anyone remember when some of the Merch in WDW was leather jackets.  I still have my Pirates of the Caribbean Jacket from over a decade ago,  Its pretty hefty and great for stopping the wind,  I wish Disney would bring back quality themed  jackets to the parks.


And long sleeve buttoned shirts as well.


----------



## soniam

TheMaxRebo said:


> I hate to complain with all we are getting in WDW, but why does Tokyo get all the cool stuff?!?!?!  Maybe things like this just jump out at me as I loved the Adventurer's Club and all S.A.E. references



Because OLC is willing to pay for it



Lesley Wake said:


> I’m headed to Tokyo in the fall for the first time. I was originally planning to skip Soaring since we have the rides here, but now I may need to include it on one of my park days!



I don't know how we are going to find the time to do everything we want to do in Japan when we eventually get out there. I was planning on 3 weeks for various parts of the country, but Disney and Universal are going to take up more than a week. Hope you have a great trip. Be sure to write a trip report.



TheMaxRebo said:


> *REVIEW*
> 
> Neighborhood bakery open for incredible celebration: http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/revie...ble-celebration-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/
> 
> 
> View attachment 376294



Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!! That num num cookie is so amazing. This could actually be really dangerous for us. I had only planned on going to DHS once during our March trip, since we were just there in November. However, I might have to figure out how we can hit it everyday now. I was wondering if they were going to bring this to WDW.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Menu changes at Kona Cafe

https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/photos-lu...disneys-polynesian-village-resorts-kona-cafe/


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Menu changes at Kona Cafe
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/photos-lu...disneys-polynesian-village-resorts-kona-cafe/



Disappointed to see the sticky wings are gone - they were one of our favorites (and I liked them much better than the Ohana ones)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mickey's Mix Magic premiered last night at Disneyland ... below are some videos of it

From Main Street, right side, closer to the Castle:





From further down Main St so more a view of the Main St projections and fireworks in the distance





This one is a view of Small World projections (show starts at 11:22)





my thoughts:


Spoiler



- overall seems like a fun show - lots of projections
- liked the Flash Photography gag
- Coco part is solid
- Techno Frozen, not so sure about .... can still hear all the kids singing along to it


----------



## samsteele

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Menu changes at Kona Cafe
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/photos-lu...disneys-polynesian-village-resorts-kona-cafe/



While some of the steaks look tasty, for those prices, you should at least get a little sauce and a side. Dinged $3 for a tiny cup of sauce? Wow. Guess Kona is looking to cash in on Poly guests who arrive late and can't get into Ohana. Doubt if that menu will survive long without a major overhaul.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*REVIEW*

Rose and Crown Illuminations Dining Pacakage

Officially openings tonight but I guess there was a preview last night

http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2019/...age-at-epcots-rose-crown-pub-and-dining-room/

I know there was question about if non-package dining’s can still eat out on patron and per this report they said if you have the package you are guaranteed a patron spot but that there will still be some spots for regular diners

Also, the all you care to drink menu seems pretty solid and includes a signature drink:


----------



## themommy

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> “Mickey Through the Years” and “Four Parks” OtterBox Phone Cases Released


Am I missing something?  Why in the heck is there a dragon on Hollywood Studios??

Forget it. Fantasmic.


----------



## JaxDad

themommy said:


> Am I missing something?  Why in the heck is there a dragon on Hollywood Studios??


Because they confused it with Universal Studios???


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

themommy said:


> Am I missing something?  Why in the heck is there a dragon on Hollywood Studios??
> 
> Forget it. Fantastic.


It's because there is a show at DHS that is in desperate need to be refurbished, and it might include a dragon.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> It's because there is a show at DHS that is in desperate need to be refurbished, and it might include a dragon.



Or at least some fabric with something resembling a dragon’s head


----------



## Iowamomof4

Is there a dragon in Fanstasmic? I've never seen it.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> Mickey's Mix Magic premiered last night at Disneyland ... below are some videos of it
> 
> From Main Street, right side, closer to the Castle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From further down Main St so more a view of the Main St projections and fireworks in the distance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is a view of Small World projections (show starts at 11:22)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my thoughts:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> - overall seems like a fun show - lots of projections
> - liked the Flash Photography gag
> - Coco part is solid
> - Techno Frozen, not so sure about .... can still hear all the kids singing along to it


Alright...Watched the show all the way through so this is my review without seeing it in person yet.

Fireworks were good, projections looked cool, and people looked to be enjoying it.

I have a slight feeling this might be my least favorite soundtrack Disney has produced though. I was beginning to get a headache just listening to it through my computer. I need to see this show in person still. I might change my mind then. As of right now, this is starting at the bottom of my "favorite Disney Firework Shows" list.

My favorite part of the show was probably the...I can't believe I'm saying this...the "Let It Go" scene.

So, in about a month and a half, I will be able to give my honest review of this show.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> Or at least some fabric with something resembling a dragon’s head


I was trying to be nice and not go that far...LOL 



Iowamomof4 said:


> Is there a dragon in Fanstasmic? I've never seen it.


There is. It's ok that you haven't seen it. Just go see the far SUPERIOR version of the show at Disneyland. Disneyland Fantasmic > Walt Disney World Fantasmic (and it has always been better....even before the Disneyland refurbishment)!


----------



## jlundeen

TheMaxRebo said:


> *REVIEW*
> 
> Rose and Crown Illuminations Dining Pacakage
> 
> Officially openings tonight but I guess there was a preview last night
> 
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2019/...age-at-epcots-rose-crown-pub-and-dining-room/
> 
> I know there was question about if non-package dining’s can still eat out on patron and per this report they said if you have the package you are guaranteed a patron spot but that there will still be some spots for regular diners
> 
> Also, the all you care to drink menu seems pretty solid and includes a signature drink:
> View attachment 376507


Thanks for posting.  

We have always LOVED R&C for dinner and Illuminations, and I work very hard to get a reservation time that has almost always resulted in patio seating (we were only seated once inside and it was very disappointing).

But now, with this change, it's much more of a gamble as to whether or not you will be seated on the patio even with the perfect timing.

So, between that, and the change in menu, (I ALWAYS ordered the Steak and Fish & Chips combo - which sadly no longer exists....  no steak at all, and the short ribs just didn't do it for me), when we go, since my traveling companion really still wants to eat there, we'll do an early dinner and have made FPs for Illuminations.  

 Sad to see these changes to one of our favorite spots. Time to find NEW favorites.


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> *REVIEW*
> 
> Rose and Crown Illuminations Dining Pacakage
> 
> Officially openings tonight but I guess there was a preview last night
> 
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2019/...age-at-epcots-rose-crown-pub-and-dining-room/
> 
> I know there was question about if non-package dining’s can still eat out on patron and per this report they said if you have the package you are guaranteed a patron spot but that there will still be some spots for regular diners
> 
> Also, the all you care to drink menu seems pretty solid and includes a signature drink:
> View attachment 376507




Yeah, full report over on the Restaurant board.  I like the alcohol choices, just not a fan of the limited entree choices.  Won't work for my fam.    ARghhh.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tigger's ally said:


> Yeah, full report over on the Restaurant board.  I like the alcohol choices, just not a fan of the limited entree choices.  Won't work for my fam.    ARghhh.



Definitely seems like a small menu - fortunately there are things we will eat so I think we will give it a try but can see it not working for everyone


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jlundeen said:


> Thanks for posting.
> 
> We have always LOVED R&C for dinner and Illuminations, and I work very hard to get a reservation time that has almost always resulted in patio seating (we were only seated once inside and it was very disappointing).
> 
> But now, with this change, it's much more of a gamble as to whether or not you will be seated on the patio even with the perfect timing.
> 
> So, between that, and the change in menu, (I ALWAYS ordered the Steak and Fish & Chips combo - which sadly no longer exists....  no steak at all, and the short ribs just didn't do it for me), when we go, since my traveling companion really still wants to eat there, we'll do an early dinner and have made FPs for Illuminations.
> 
> Sad to see these changes to one of our favorite spots. Time to find NEW favorites.



Obviously very different menu but we really enjoyed our meal at Spice Road Table and was much easier to get a table with a lagoon view for watching Illuminations.


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> Definitely seems like a small menu - fortunately there are things we will eat so I think we will give it a try but can see it not working for everyone



Don't know why the Pub burger isn't included.  It's cheap and would include so many others as a bail out entree. And the Shep pie for that matter. Two relative inexpensive additions to that entree list.


----------



## disneygirlsng

TheMaxRebo said:


> Mickey's Mix Magic premiered last night at Disneyland ... below are some videos of it
> 
> From Main Street, right side, closer to the Castle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From further down Main St so more a view of the Main St projections and fireworks in the distance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is a view of Small World projections (show starts at 11:22)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my thoughts:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> - overall seems like a fun show - lots of projections
> - liked the Flash Photography gag
> - Coco part is solid
> - Techno Frozen, not so sure about .... can still hear all the kids singing along to it


I love this! As much as I'm attached to the emotion of shows like HEA and Illuminations, I love how upbeat and fun this one is! I'm sad that I likely won't make it out DL anytime soon to see it in person. The music is awesome and I love all the projections too!


----------



## Lsdolphin

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Menu changes at Kona Cafe
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/photos-lu...disneys-polynesian-village-resorts-kona-cafe/




Just looking at dinner entre menu prices....will kona remain a 1-TS credit???


----------



## saskdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> *REVIEW*
> 
> Rose and Crown Illuminations Dining Pacakage
> 
> Officially openings tonight but I guess there was a preview last night
> 
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2019/...age-at-epcots-rose-crown-pub-and-dining-room/
> 
> I know there was question about if non-package dining’s can still eat out on patron and per this report they said if you have the package you are guaranteed a patron spot but that there will still be some spots for regular diners
> 
> Also, the all you care to drink menu seems pretty solid and includes a signature drink:
> View attachment 376507



I'm all over this pkg if it's available at Christmas with the new show.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tigger's ally said:


> Don't know why the Pub burger isn't included.  It's cheap and would include so many others as a bail out entree. And the Shep pie for that matter. Two relative inexpensive additions to that entree list.



Just read some reviews on the restaurant board and others are saying the same - that adding one or both of those would enable them to go but as is people in their group wouldn’t eat any of the entrees

Also noticed nothing vegetarian - but I assume they must have a not listed option


----------



## Emperor Maus

Interesting


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

saskdw said:


> I'm all over this pkg if it's available at Christmas with the new show.


Never mind. Didn’t see your full post.

I hope the new show and the temporary show will be great!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Construction on Space restaurant’s curved projection wall goes vertical 

http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/verti...ns-on-epcot-space-restaurant-projection-wall/


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

disneygirlsng said:


> I love this! As much as I'm attached to the emotion of shows like HEA and Illuminations, I love how upbeat and fun this one is! I'm sad that I likely won't make it out DL anytime soon to see it in person. The music is awesome and I love all the projections too!


This is why this world is awesome. That is because two people can have totally different opinions about the same thing.

You bring up a good point about being emotionally attached to shows like HEA and Illuminations. That aspect is what makes Disney fireworks shows what they are. Hearing “When You Wish Upon A Star” or seeing Tinker Bell Fly. For me, there is none of that “emotional aspect” to this show. It’s a collection of songs put together to some great projections and some fireworks. I really wonder what this show will be like on the days it doesn’t have fireworks. I also wonder if people will wait around for it.

With the rumor of Disneyland getting rid of firework shows all together later this year when SW:GE opens, I really hope this isn’t the last fireworks show that Disneyland has. It’s really missing that emotional aspect with this show, and I want to see Tinker Bell fly in that park one more time.


----------



## tarak

saskdw said:


> I'm all over this pkg if it's available at Christmas with the new show.



I booked it for my June trip.  They had me at Scotch egg.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Character scenes painted throughout World Showcase

http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/disne...hout-world-showcase-for-festival-of-the-arts/


----------



## mfly

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Character scenes painted throughout World Showcase
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/disne...hout-world-showcase-for-festival-of-the-arts/


Will these stay up permanently? I hope so!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tarak said:


> I booked it for my June trip.  They had me at Scotch egg.



I do enjoy a good scotch egg ... but the cheese plate look d pretty good too!


----------



## disneygirlsng

mfly said:


> Will these stay up permanently? I hope so!


That was my thought too, I like them. They seem like they would be hard to cover back up


----------



## Mome Rath

I'm going to bet the little characters are only there for the Festival and are easily removable, instead of being permanently painted.  They are really cute!


----------



## rteetz

The flagpole area at MK will be for more random characters. 

Yesterday - Nick and Judy
Today - Phineas and Ferb


----------



## samsteele

themommy said:


> Am I missing something?  Why in the heck is there a dragon on Hollywood Studios??
> 
> Forget it. Fantastic.


That's old school Maleficent from the Fantasmic show.


----------



## samsteele

Lsdolphin said:


> Just looking at dinner entre menu prices....will kona remain a 1-TS credit???


If plans for Kona to become a Signature dining experience, they have put the cart before the horse. While the food has been good over the years, the atmosphere is pure hotel lobby eatery. Kona would need a huge facelift to rank as a Signature. The Poly could def use a Signature dining experience. But reworking the Kona menu by throwing a few $ steaks/no sides in there is a poor place to start.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> The flagpole area at MK will be for more random characters.
> 
> Yesterday - Nick and Judy
> Today - Phineas and Ferb



That’s cool to see!  Do you know if there will be any notice given or just complete random and found out that day who it is?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

samsteele said:


> If plans for Kona to become a Signature dining experience, they have put the cart before the horse. While the food has been good over the years, the atmosphere is pure hotel lobby eatery. Kona would need a huge facelift to rank as a Signature. The Poly could def use a Signature dining experience. But reworking the Kona menu by throwing a few $ steaks/no sides in there is a poor place to start.



I don’t think it will become a signature - I just think they are slowing working on increasing all the food prices as - A) more $ is more $ and the more they increase the menu prices the better of a “deal” the dining plan seems


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

rteetz said:


> The flagpole area at MK will be for more random characters.
> 
> Yesterday - Nick and Judy
> Today - Phineas and Ferb





TheMaxRebo said:


> That’s cool to see!  Do you know if there will be any notice given or just complete random and found out that day who it is?


Yeah - knowing who and when would be helpful lol.


----------



## Sweettears

TheMaxRebo said:


> I don’t think it will become a signature - I just think they are slowing working on increasing all the food prices as - A) more $ is more $ and the more they increase the menu prices the better of a “deal” the dining plan seems


Until it becomes so popular that they knock down the quality (again)


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> That’s cool to see!  Do you know if there will be any notice given or just complete random and found out that day who it is?


I don’t believe it’s an announced thing.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

rteetz said:


> I don’t believe it’s an announced thing.


Plan your trip 9 months in advance.  Plan your park days 7 months in advance. Plan your dining 6 months in advance.  Plan your rides 2 months in advance. 

Want to meet Nick and Judy - hope you get lucky and are there on the appropriate “surprise” day and time. LOL!

At least they are adding something fun here vs eliminating something due to cost cuts.


----------



## rteetz

SouthFayetteFan said:


> Plan your trip 9 months in advance.  Plan your park days 7 months in advance. Plan your dining 6 months in advance.  Plan your rides 2 months in advance.
> 
> Want to meet Nick and Judy - hope you get lucky and are there on the appropriate “surprise” day and time. LOL!
> 
> At least they are adding something fun here vs eliminating something due to cost cuts.


I think this is part of the extras of the Mickey birthday celebration. You have Mickey and Minnie meeting in Town Square. Surprise meets near the pole. And then the rest of the fab five in Storybook circus.


----------



## JETSDAD

I love that they are doing the surprise M&G's and bringing out more rare characters.  I also hate it though because I can't be there myself to see them.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

JETSDAD said:


> I love that they are doing the surprise M&G's and bringing out more rare characters.  I also hate it though because I can't be there myself to see them.



I just wish it was in a cooler spot. We always avoid the flagpole characters because the lines are long and HOT....that will have to change this year...love that opportunity for different characters though!!!


----------



## ejgonz2

Any word on the dragon returning to FoF?


----------



## koala1966

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Jurassic Park Bridge Closing for Construction at Islands of Adventure


It says the 22nd but that door was closed today.


----------



## MissGina5

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I was trying to be nice and not go that far...LOL
> 
> 
> There is. It's ok that you haven't seen it. Just go see the far SUPERIOR version of the show at Disneyland. Disneyland Fantasmic > Walt Disney World Fantasmic (and it has always been better....even before the Disneyland refurbishment)!


I will not tolerate the Fantasmic disrespect ya'll


----------



## j2thomason

rteetz said:


>


I noticed in this video that Betty Shambles from the Citizens of Hollywood is the emcee for the Super Shindig dance party. I saw another video where Chloe Carnard and Stone Granite were also recast for this show. I sure hope they will continue to be Citizens of Hollywood also. Watching the COH is one of my favorite things to do between attractions at DHS


----------



## nkosiek

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Not only do I enjoy the animation style, but I love all the smaller Disney references in episodes. Mickey had a bird friend named Tuppins (sp?) After the Mary Poppins currency.


Michael gave back 2 pence to his father. Tuppence is the colloquial way to say 2 pence, essentially like us saying 2 pennies. It is based on real money. There was a slightly different value to it before 1971 I believe based on how the Pound sterling was divided.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Spent most of today and last night at Disneyland - the new fireworks are awesome! I’m not as big a fan of the whole show overall, but the pyro was cool.

Also, the new food offerings have all been pretty good so far!


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Character scenes painted throughout World Showcase
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/disne...hout-world-showcase-for-festival-of-the-arts/


 Love these new little additions and hope they’re a permanent addition but guessing they’re just for Festival if the Arts.  Favourite one is Mushu and the look on Crickey’s face!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Has anyone else noticed that DISBoards no longer seems to have the extended shutdown period each night?  There used to be a 60-90 min period early each morning around 5am where the boards were down but I don’t seem to find that happens any more.  It’s nice to have access to the boards when I can’t sleep.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Looks like some gondola testing... short video...

https://twitter.com/ThatFLFeeling/status/1086979212844720129


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Disney themed sunglasses in the parks

http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/new-s...ates-of-the-caribbean-rock-the-dots-and-more/


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Looks like some gondola testing... short video...
> 
> https://twitter.com/ThatFLFeeling/status/1086979212844720129


Looks like the one that was at Pop last week unless they got another yellow cabin delivered.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Disney themed sunglasses in the parks
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/new-s...ates-of-the-caribbean-rock-the-dots-and-more/


I'd love to get these but I've gotten so used to polarized ones for years now I'm not sure I can go back to just regular ones. I still think it's cute they make them though.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Projection dome installation at Rat in EPCOT photos:

http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/projection-domes-installed-at-remys-ratatouille-adventure-in-epcot/


----------



## sherlockmiles

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Character scenes painted throughout World Showcase
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/disne...hout-world-showcase-for-festival-of-the-arts/


These are FANTASTIC!!!!

Please please please let them stick around....


----------



## rteetz

Chicken Little out at MK today.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

chicken-little-meet-and-greet-magic-kingdom-2019


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Hakuna Matata Character Photo-Op Debuts at Animal Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

First Look at Disney+ to Happen at Investor Day this April


----------



## firefly_ris

sherlockmiles said:


> These are FANTASTIC!!!!
> 
> Please please please let them stick around....



I love the Mushu one... and the Aristocats. They look fun but not overbearing.


----------



## Dfan79

rteetz said:


> Chicken Little is out at MK today.



I wonder if there's any wisebottom kids saying "Your movie stinks" to him. ...Poor Chicken Little.


----------



## MommaBerd

scrappinginontario said:


> Has anyone else noticed that DISBoards no longer seems to have the extended shutdown period each night?  There used to be a 60-90 min period early each morning around 5am where the boards were down but I don’t seem to find that happens any more.  It’s nice to have access to the boards when I can’t sleep.



LOL! There has been more than one time that I have awoken around 4:00 (EST), couldn’t go back to sleep, and wanted to read DISBoards but couldn’t because it was down. But, I also understand that maintenance/backups etc. have to be done at some point.


----------



## MommaBerd

Dfan79 said:


> I wonder if there's any wisebottom kids saying "Your movie stinks" to him. ...Poor Chicken Little.



My kids LOVED that movie!


----------



## Dfan79

MommaBerd said:


> My kids LOVED that movie!



Ohhh alright, good. Hopefully others do as well. This way Disney doesn't lock him away in a large cage.


----------



## MommaBerd

Dfan79 said:


> Ohhh alright, good. Hopefully others do as well. This way Disney doesn't lock him away in a large cage.



 You must admit that it IS cool to have such a random, unknown character make an appearance, right?


----------



## Gusey

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> chicken-little-meet-and-greet-magic-kingdom-2019



Apparently, there will be 7 pairs rotating, Zootopia each Friday, Phineas & Ferb each Saturday, Chicken Little each Sunday for those who kind of want some rough estimates for each character pair + the four unannounced characters


----------



## MommaBerd

I *really* hope P&F are still meeting in October...but that’s a LONG time from now.


----------



## BorderTenny

MommaBerd said:


> You must admit that it IS cool to have such a random, *unknown* character make an appearance, right?


I don't think that word means what you think it means. Chicken Little is somewhat recognizable by just about anyone who was alive when the movie came out. Unknown would be having the characters from Home on the Range.


----------



## Dfan79

MommaBerd said:


> You must admit that it IS cool to have such a random, unknown character make an appearance, right?



It is pretty cool, I'd love to see the rock star from "A Goofy Movie" as well. That would make my day.



BorderTenny said:


> I don't think that word means what you think it means. Chicken Little is somewhat recognizable by just about anyone who was alive when the movie came out. Unknown would be having the characters from Home on the Range.



She knows what it means smartbottom. Chicken Little bombed at the box office (by Disney standards), thus it is forgotten by many. Most of the money it did make was in other countries. And worst of all it has been widely panned by critics.


----------



## siren0119

I know they are unannounced ahead of time, but do these special character M&G show up on the character locator on MDE app? Or are they totally incognito and just luck of the draw if you happen to be there when they appear?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MommaBerd said:


> I *really* hope P&F are still meeting in October...but that’s a LONG time from now.



I got a kick out of the fact that when they Mouskadance it parade thing was going on they stopped their meet to watch the parade:


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New phone accessories from D-Tech

https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/photos-new-d-tech-phone-flipper-accessory/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Dfan79 said:


> It is pretty cool, I'd love to see the rock star from "A Goofy Movie" as well. That would make my day.



That would be cool - heck, I'd take it if Max was meeting more!

I'd love to see Wilbur Robinson and Bowler Hat Guy


----------



## MommaBerd

BorderTenny said:


> I don't think that word means what you think it means. Chicken Little is somewhat recognizable by just about anyone who was alive when the movie came out. Unknown would be having the characters from Home on the Range.



OK - poor word choice on my part. How about “little known” or “somewhat forgotten”?



TheMaxRebo said:


> I'd love to see Wilbur Robinson and Bowler Hat Guy



Oh my goodness - I *might* actually make a special trip with my boys just for that!!!


----------



## buteraa

scrappinginontario said:


> Has anyone else noticed that DISBoards no longer seems to have the extended shutdown period each night?  There used to be a 60-90 min period early each morning around 5am where the boards were down but I don’t seem to find that happens any more.  It’s nice to have access to the boards when I can’t sleep.


YES!  For me in central time it was exactly at 3am.  I often have insomnia so I like to read and I also noticed they no longer shut the site down.


----------



## siren0119

TheMaxRebo said:


> That would be cool - heck, I'd take it if Max was meeting more!
> 
> I'd love to see Wilbur Robinson and Bowler Hat Guy



OMG Yes - I would LOVE to see some Meet the Robinsons characters!!!


----------



## SG131

TheMaxRebo said:


> That would be cool - heck, I'd take it if Max was meeting more!
> 
> I'd love to see Wilbur Robinson and Bowler Hat Guy


I would definitely plan my schedule around a meet the robinsons meet!


----------



## Sweettears

TheMaxRebo said:


> That would be cool - heck, I'd take it if Max was meeting more!
> 
> I'd love to see Wilbur Robinson and Bowler Hat Guy


Another reason to go to DLR.  Max is included in the Goofy character breakfast at one of the Disney hotels. I can’t remember which one. The Pier or Hotel My brain is not working right now. Must be a combination of the brutal cold and football


----------



## MissGina5

Loving WDW new offerings this year! It is definitely making me want to go back, and a definite draw before the SWE opening!


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New phone accessories from D-Tech
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/photos-new-d-tech-phone-flipper-accessory/



I was really hoping to see some Disney Parks branded pop sockets but with these showing up I guess that's not gonna happen any time soon.


----------



## Ambehnke

TheMaxRebo said:


> That would be cool - heck, I'd take it if Max was meeting more!
> 
> I'd love to see Wilbur Robinson and Bowler Hat Guy


Max and MOANA too please!!!


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New phone accessories from D-Tech
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/photos-new-d-tech-phone-flipper-accessory/





Roxyfire said:


> I was really hoping to see some Disney Parks branded pop sockets but with these showing up I guess that's not gonna happen any time soon.


Maybe the OtterBox contract limits Disney from doing branded PopSocket?


----------



## MommaBerd

PolyRob said:


> Maybe the OtterBox contract limits Disney from doing branded PopSocket?



Curious why you would say that. Are they competitors?


----------



## writerguyfl

scrappinginontario said:


> Has anyone else noticed that DISBoards no longer seems to have the extended shutdown period each night?  There used to be a 60-90 min period early each morning around 5am where the boards were down but I don’t seem to find that happens any more.  It’s nice to have access to the boards when I can’t sleep.



Thank you for posting this information.  Because of my normal work schedule, I'm almost always awake in the middle of the night.  I never bothered trying to view the site when I knew it was going to be down.  So, if you hadn't posted, I never would have known things have improved.


----------



## Lesley Wake

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New phone accessories from D-Tech
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/photos-new-d-tech-phone-flipper-accessory/





Roxyfire said:


> I was really hoping to see some Disney Parks branded pop sockets but with these showing up I guess that's not gonna happen any time soon.


I saw these yesterday at Disneyland and actually they are super comfy. I tested them and it really feels secure for a phone. I didn’t get one though because it would have covered up my Disneyland Otterbox case design. (Though I ordered a transparent version of them to put on the case)

I’ve heard the flip/rings actually can be better than the pop sockets. It’s flatter and requires less finger effort to hang on to them.


----------



## PolyRob

MommaBerd said:


> Curious why you would say that. Are they competitors?


I remember reading OtterBox is the "official protective case" of WDW and DLR. OtterBox even makes the Disney stand for Google Home Mini. If a PopSocket helps you hold your phone and not drop it, why buy an OtterBox?


----------



## Willow1213

Roxyfire said:


> I was really hoping to see some Disney Parks branded pop sockets but with these showing up I guess that's not gonna happen any time soon.


I have heard that PopSockets does not let you sell branded versions. You can have them to use as giveaways, but cannot profit from your logo on their product.


----------



## dina444444

Willow1213 said:


> I have heard that PopSockets does not let you sell branded versions. You can have them to use as giveaways, but cannot profit from your logo on their product.


I’m pretty sure Disney did/has sold some type of pop socket in the past. @wnwardii didn’t you buy one?


----------



## Roxyfire

PolyRob said:


> Maybe the OtterBox contract limits Disney from doing branded PopSocket?



Very possible, hadn't thought of that but considering they're both in the accessories game that could cause problems.



Lesley Wake said:


> I saw these yesterday at Disneyland and actually they are super comfy. I tested them and it really feels secure for a phone. I didn’t get one though because it would have covered up my Disneyland Otterbox case design. (Though I ordered a transparent version of them to put on the case)
> 
> I’ve heard the flip/rings actually can be better than the pop sockets. It’s flatter and requires less finger effort to hang on to them.



Maybe so, but I like that popsockets can also be used as a stand. Also much to the chagrin of my boyfriend, a fiddle type device while we're watching tv.



Willow1213 said:


> I have heard that PopSockets does not let you sell branded versions. You can have them to use as giveaways, but cannot profit from your logo on their product.



I'm not sure how true that is, they have all sorts of pop culture ones. I've seen pokemon ones and harry potter ones. I think there's a lot with team branded ones as well. I guess on the website they have stitch and a few other disney and of course marvel ones. I just would love a spaceship earth one. Maybe one day.


----------



## rteetz

PolyRob said:


> I remember reading OtterBox is the "official protective case" of WDW and DLR. OtterBox even makes the Disney stand for Google Home Mini. If a PopSocket helps you hold your phone and not drop it, why buy an OtterBox?


A pop socket doesn’t protect your phone if you do drop it tho.


----------



## MommaBerd

Roxyfire said:


> Also much to the chagrin of my boyfriend, a fiddle type device while we're watching tv.



They are definitely an addictive  fidget/fiddle device...and I’m not necessarily a fidgeter.


----------



## Douglas Dubh

TheMaxRebo said:


> That would be cool - heck, I'd take it if Max was meeting more!
> 
> I'd love to see Wilbur Robinson and Bowler Hat Guy


They had Bowler Hat Guy out at the 2017 MK Moonlight Magic event.


----------



## wnwardii

dina444444 said:


> I’m pretty sure Disney did/has sold some type of pop socket in the past. @wnwardii didn’t you buy one?



Yes, I did buy a Pop Socket that has a reverse image of Mickey Mouse on it.  But I believe I bought it at the Employee store at the Walt Disney Studios during the ABD in December.  I didn't see any Pop Socket in the regular store (not that I really looked).  I also didn't see one at Imagineering when were shopping there.  And there was only the single style available at the Employee store.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

Disneyland Update – Rainy Days and New Magic


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Free Samples Return to Ghirardelli Chocolate Shop in Disney Springs


----------



## rteetz

*News*

SHOP: ‘The Emperor’s New Groove’ MagicBand Available on ShopDisney


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Marvel To Release “Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge” Comic Book Series Called “Journey To Batuu” Starting in April


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

@rteetz - random question...were Sulley popcorn buckets still at AK when you were there?


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTO - 30 Years banners debut at Disney's Hollywood Studios


----------



## rteetz

SouthFayetteFan said:


> @rteetz - random question...were Sulley popcorn buckets still at AK when you were there?


Yes I bought one on Monday 1/14.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

 PHOTOS: Work Continues in Future Site of New Flamingo Crossings Hotels


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Robin Hood and Little John are the surprise Town Square meet today (and I am jealous)


----------



## JETSDAD

Something tells me an additional trip is going to be in the works when my daughter sees a couple of these new M&G's.


----------



## Tigger's ally

JETSDAD said:


> Something tells me an additional trip is going to be in the works when my daughter sees a couple of these new M&G's.



All you can do is offer $upport!


----------



## PxyShan

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Robin Hood and Little John are the surprise Town Square meet today (and I am jealous)
> 
> View attachment 377266


Aw, I had so much fun back in the day being very good friends with Robin Hood. I'm so happy they have him and Little John out.

Are the unique meet and greets confirmed by Disney, or is there still a chance this is CP training?


----------



## crazy4wdw

Triton Class Confirmed as the Project Name for Disney Cruise Line’s New Ships


----------



## Earningmywings

How long are they doing the surprise Meet and Greets?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

PxyShan said:


> Aw, I had so much fun back in the day being very good friends with Robin Hood. I'm so happy they have him and Little John out.
> 
> Are the unique meet and greets confirmed by Disney, or is there still a chance this is CP training?



It is a confirmed thing, but you won't know which characters are there until the day of.

So there will be two surprise characters each day at the mk flagpole.  It's yet to be seen if there might be a weekly repeating pattern as this hasn't been happening that long.


----------



## rteetz

Earningmywings said:


> How long are they doing the surprise Meet and Greets?


I believe it is part of the Mickey birthday celebration so through September.


----------



## rteetz

The Festival of the Arts magicbands are reportedly sold out.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> The Festival of the Arts magicbands are reportedly sold out.



well, it is like day 3 of the festival so makes sense 

You'd think at this point they would have a better idea of what people want vs don't want but seems like they still run out of some things super fast and others they have way too much of


----------



## splash327

SouthFayetteFan said:


> @rteetz - random question...were Sulley popcorn buckets still at AK when you were there?



They had tons yesterday when we were there.


----------



## Firebird060

Figment merch is popular merch


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Firebird060 said:


> Figment merch is popular merch



great character ... and glad he is getting more pub of late, but ride really need improvement (or go back to the original)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Stitch Black Metal Alex and Ani Bracelet Released at Disney Parks


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Disney Gift Card Designs ‘Reflect’ on the New Year and Three Years of #ArtfulEpcot


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Disney Wisdom Dumbo Collection

dumbo-disney-wisdom-collection


----------



## firefly_ris

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Disney Wisdom Dumbo Collection
> 
> dumbo-disney-wisdom-collection



Gasp, I love these, especially the mug. But I'm a sucker for Dumbo.


----------



## tarak

firefly_ris said:


> Gasp, I love these, especially the mug. But I'm a sucker for Dumbo.



I think only the shirt and pennant are in stock now. This looks to be the monthly limited run replacement to the Mickeys from last year.  The plushies always sold out right away. My oldest loves Winnie the Pooh, which looks like the plush for April. Guess I’ll be setting an alarm for that morning.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> SHOP: ‘The Emperor’s New Groove’ MagicBand Available on ShopDisney


YES!! HA BOOM BABY!


----------



## ksromack

Sweettears said:


> It’s one of my favorite times to visit. Love the rose gardens. The topiaries get better and better with each year.


We are (meaning I am) very excited to experience the topiaries this May.  It'll be our first trip during this festival.



AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I find this interesting with Disney recently announcing cruises from New Orleans. I do know that Galveston is super popular for them, and I have sailed on the Wonder twice out of Galveston.


I enjoyed cruising from New Orleans......pretty amazing watching a cruise ship rotate 180 degrees in the Mississippi!


----------



## Q-man

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I find this interesting with Disney recently announcing cruises from New Orleans. I do know that Galveston is super popular for them, and I have sailed on the Wonder twice out of Galveston.



There are over 20 million people within a 7-8 hour drive to this port.  8 million are within a 2 hour drive.

My criticism of this port has been, going to the Mexico destinations that Texans have had cheap flights to for decades is boring to me.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

https://www.broadwayworld.com/artic...Create-Disneys-First-Latina-Princess-20190121

This is a weird article.

Says Lin Manuel is working on a Moana follow up but it's going to have a Latina princess?


----------



## dina444444

Riviera room layouts: 

https://disneyvacationclub.disney.g...t/florida/disney-riviera-resort/points-rooms/


----------



## MissGina5

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> https://www.broadwayworld.com/artic...Create-Disneys-First-Latina-Princess-20190121
> 
> This is a weird article.
> 
> Says Lin Manuel is working on a Moana follow up but it's going to have a Latina princess?


ooooooh.....


----------



## koala1966

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> https://www.broadwayworld.com/artic...Create-Disneys-First-Latina-Princess-20190121
> 
> This is a weird article.
> 
> Says Lin Manuel is working on a Moana follow up but it's going to have a Latina princess?


I agree, wierd. Why would that be a Moana sequel? Wouldn't a Moana sequel include, say, Moana?


----------



## JaxDad

Nice marathon weekend article @rteetz!

ETA: Link:
https://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/recapping-walt-disney-world-marathon-weekend-2019/


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

koala1966 said:


> I agree, wierd. Why would that be a Moana sequel? Wouldn't a Moana sequel include, say, Moana?



I wonder if it was just worded weird. Maybe they meant it will be Lin manuel's follow up project with Disney, featuring a Latina princess.

That would make much more sense.

Though maybe Moana is sailing, blown off course and ends up in Latin America? Dunno.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> https://www.broadwayworld.com/artic...Create-Disneys-First-Latina-Princess-20190121
> 
> This is a weird article.
> 
> Says Lin Manuel is working on a Moana follow up but it's going to have a Latina princess?


I'm all for another Disney/Lin-Manuel Miranda collaboration but I'm having a hard time imagining how the sequel to a movie based in Polynesia will star a Latina princess?? Maybe they mean follow-up as in another partnership rather than a straight up sequel.

ETA @OhioStateBuckeye we posted at the same time


----------



## Capang

dina444444 said:


> Riviera room layouts:
> 
> https://disneyvacationclub.disney.g...t/florida/disney-riviera-resort/points-rooms/


I know these are being received with mixed reviews,  but I really like these. Im okay with the lack of in your face theming and I can see the tower studio as perfect for a solo or couples trip. I'm anxious to see the point charts for this resort.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Riviera Skyliner Station concept art

http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/new-c...y-skyliner-station-at-disneys-riviera-resort/


----------



## loutoo

dina444444 said:


> Riviera room layouts:
> 
> https://disneyvacationclub.disney.g...t/florida/disney-riviera-resort/points-rooms/



The tower studio is clearly an artifact of the construction/building shape.  I can see these becoming a problem where people buy (or are sold) enough point for this room type for a week and then they are impossible to book because there is such a limited number.  

Additionally, the 1 bedrooms dont have desks which are pretty standard in dvc, and they only have 1 toilet.  I hope the new Reflections resort has a return to the more spacious and accommodating rooms that we see in some of the middle group of DVC like BLT and AKV.


----------



## dina444444

loutoo said:


> The tower studio is clearly an artifact of the construction/building shape.  I can see these becoming a problem where people buy (or are sold) enough point for this room type for a week and then they are impossible to book because there is such a limited number.
> 
> Additionally, the 1 bedrooms dont have desks which are pretty standard in dvc, and they only have 1 toilet.  I hope the new Reflections resort has a return to the more spacious and accommodating rooms that we see in some of the middle group of DVC like BLT and AKV.


It looks like there will be more of those rooms then the very hard to get value studios at AKL if they have let's say 2 or 4 on each floor times a 10-12 story building.


----------



## The Pho

*News
*
Disney had a good morning for Oscar Nominations

Black Panther for Best Picture and 6 other awards. 

Then Incredibles, Ralph, Solo, Infinity War, Christopher Robin, and Mary Poppins all got nominations.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/movies/os...plete-list/ar-BBSA737?OCID=ansmsnnews11&pfr=1


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Prices for Riviera for one night in December 

https://twitter.com/scottgustin/status/1087721839730876418?s=21


----------



## Lesley Wake

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Prices for Riviera for one night in December
> 
> https://twitter.com/scottgustin/status/1087721839730876418?s=21


Ouch! No way I’d pay that!


----------



## ksromack

dina444444 said:


> Riviera room layouts:
> 
> https://disneyvacationclub.disney.g...t/florida/disney-riviera-resort/points-rooms/


Am I missing a real bed in the Tower Studio?  I see the pullout sofa bed that is close to the balcony.


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Prices for Riviera for one night in December
> 
> https://twitter.com/scottgustin/status/1087721839730876418?s=21


Ah, I see.  Only sleeps two for the Tower Studio.  Ouch.  Seems a little steep for a sofa bed.


----------



## dina444444

ksromack said:


> Am I missing a real bed in the Tower Studio?  I see the pullout sofa bed that is close to the balcony.


The Tower Studio only has the pull down Murphy bed. The Deluxe studio is a standard studio that sleeps 5 with a regular queen bed, a queen pull down Murphy, and a twin Murphy.


----------



## rteetz

ksromack said:


> Am I missing a real bed in the Tower Studio?  I see the pullout sofa bed that is close to the balcony.


Tower Studio sleeps 2 and only has the pull down.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Topolino’s Terrace on top of Riviera with Character breakfast 

http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/topol...eakfast-announced-for-disneys-riviera-resort/


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Topolino’s Terrace on top of Riviera with Character breakfast
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/topol...eakfast-announced-for-disneys-riviera-resort/


I wonder what the price point will be for this character breakfast and which characters?  If the resort is themed to a European getaway then what characters would fit?  Belle? Remy? I see it's modeled as cliffside so that makes me think Italy or Switzerland.   I will be following this one closely.


----------



## SG131

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Prices for Riviera for one night in December
> 
> https://twitter.com/scottgustin/status/1087721839730876418?s=21


That is way more than I'd ever consider paying to stay there.  For the price of that studio I could get two real beds and be within walking distance of both Epcot and HS.


----------



## loutoo

rteetz said:


> Tower Studio sleeps 2 and only has the pull down.



That is right.  Over $600 a night after taxes and it doesn't have a bed.  Or you can stay next door at CBR with 2 queen beds and a pull down for a kid for 1/2 the price.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

ksromack said:


> I wonder what the price point will be for this character breakfast and which characters?  If the resort is themed to a European getaway then what characters would fit?  Belle? Remy? I see it's modeled as cliffside so that makes me think Italy or Switzerland.   I will be following this one closely.



I'm probably Debbie Downer but I'm assuming Fab five type characters.


----------



## Brett Wyman

loutoo said:


> That is right.  Over $600 a night after taxes and it doesn't have a bed.  Or you can stay next door at CBR with 2 queen beds and a pull down for a kid for 1/2 the price.



I simply don't understand why anyone would stay there over villas at Beach or Boardwalk unless you are just the type who has to try the latest and greatest. Personally towers are the last thing I want to see at Disney World. And Beach and Board still win hands down for convenience.  It's like any business class hotel in the world.


----------



## rteetz

SG131 said:


> That is way more than I'd ever consider paying to stay there.  For the price of that studio I could get two real beds and be within walking distance of both Epcot and HS.


That is peak pricing for this resort too.


----------



## rteetz

Brett Wyman said:


> I simply don't understand why anyone would stay there over villas at Beach or Boardwalk unless you are just the type who has to try the latest and greatest. Personally towers are the last thing I want to see at Disney World. And Beach and Board still win hands down for convenience.  *It's like any business class hotel in the world.*


Thats how all of the new Disney hotels are being looked at. Its selling though too. Disney wouldn't build this type of hotel if its not what people wanted.


----------



## Iowamomof4

Brett Wyman said:


> I simply don't understand why anyone would stay there over villas at Beach or Boardwalk unless you are just the type who has to try the latest and greatest. Personally towers are the last thing I want to see at Disney World. And Beach and Board still win hands down for convenience.  It's like any business class hotel in the world.



I think the gondolas will redefine "convenience" though. Yes, Beach Club and Boardwalk are walkable, but it's a LOOOONG walk to dhs and Boardwalk is a decent walk from Epcot, too.


----------



## intertile

Brett Wyman said:


> I simply don't understand why anyone would stay there over villas at Beach or Boardwalk unless you are just the type who has to try the latest and greatest. Personally towers are the last thing I want to see at Disney World. And Beach and Board still win hands down for convenience.  It's like any business class hotel in the world.


Those resorts only hold so many people though(and they are expiring in 23 years can you imagine prices and points when they do).  Disney will use the "convenience" of the skyliner to sell this resort.  A walk from BWV/BCV to DHS takes me(a fast NY walker) around 15-20 minutes.  Skyliner will take roughly the same from Riviera to DHS, and that's only because of the required transfer.  The trip to Epcot from BWV/BCV is about 5-10 minutes walking.  Riviera should be only about 10 minutes as well.  You can see where the marketing will be going with this.


----------



## Brett Wyman

rteetz said:


> Thats how all of the new Disney hotels are being looked at. Its selling though too. Disney wouldn't build this type of hotel if its not what people wanted.



Yeah that's true but I feel like even Reflections has more character than this(based on limited renderings obviously). I still feel like those in the know would book Beach or Board if they want to stay in this area and that Riviera is just a DVC overflow hotel for the GE crowds. But I'm always up for being proven wrong. It could be my favorite this time next year. I'll be sure to check out the property in September.



intertile said:


> Those resorts only hold so many people though(and they are expiring in 23 years can you imagine prices and points when they do).  Disney will use the "convenience" of the skyliner to sell this resort.  A walk from BWV/BCV to DHS takes me(a fast NY walker) around 15-20 minutes.  Skyliner will take roughly the same from Riviera to DHS, and that's only because of the required transfer.  The trip to Epcot from BWV/BCV is about 5-10 minutes walking.  Riviera should be only about 10 minutes as well.  You can see where the marketing will be going with this.



Right but marketing is not predicting how bad the Gondola lines will be : ) It still may be quicker to walk. Time will tell.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Prices for Riviera for one night in December
> 
> https://twitter.com/scottgustin/status/1087721839730876418?s=21




I thought this post in that thread was interesting as it compares prices.  I mean, more power to people that can do it but I can't imagine paying any of these prices

Some more rates. Pretty incredible to see where Riviera ranks. This is for 12/30 in Deluxe Studio Standard: 
- French Quarter: $316/night 
- Riverside: $357/night 
- Wilderness: $614/night 
- Yacht: $666/night
-  Board Walk: $699/night 
- Riviera: $781/night 
- Grand Floridian: $851/night


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm probably Debbie Downer but I'm assuming Fab five type characters.



Well, the name of the restaurant is Mickey in Italian so I would assume he is there - either Fab 5 or something like Garden Grill that is he, Pluto and the 'Munks .... Though if doing Italian would be nice if Pinocchio was there


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I thought this post in that thread was interesting as it compares prices.  I mean, more power to people that can do it but I can't imagine paying any of these prices
> 
> Some more rates. Pretty incredible to see where Riviera ranks. This is for 12/30 in Deluxe Studio Standard:
> - French Quarter: $316/night
> - Riverside: $357/night
> - Wilderness: $614/night
> - Yacht: $666/night
> -  Board Walk: $699/night
> - Riviera: $781/night
> - Grand Floridian: $851/night


Its that Skyliner surge


----------



## saskdw

ksromack said:


> Ah, I see.  Only sleeps two for the Tower Studio.  Ouch.  Seems a little steep for a sofa bed.



You were expecting an actual bed for only $561 per night?


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> I thought this post in that thread was interesting as it compares prices.  I mean, more power to people that can do it but I can't imagine paying any of these prices
> 
> Some more rates. Pretty incredible to see where Riviera ranks. This is for 12/30 in Deluxe Studio Standard:
> - French Quarter: $316/night
> - Riverside: $357/night
> - Wilderness: $614/night
> - Yacht: $666/night
> -  Board Walk: $699/night
> - Riviera: $781/night
> - Grand Floridian: $851/night



Where do you guys usually stay?

The prices are high, and the value/service level keeps dipping. Is it first time/once in a lifetime vacationers who are paying this?

ETA: I mean $300 a night for a motel with doors on the outside is crazy pants imho.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Its that Skyliner surge



just checked the same night (12/30) for POP and cheapest is $218 - the surge is real!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> Where do you guys usually stay?
> 
> The prices are high, and the value/service level keeps dipping. Is it first time/once in a lifetime vacationers who are paying this?



usually off site where I can get a 2 bedroom condo for like $1,000 for the week

We are staying onsite the next trip as is just my wife and myself doing a split stay at Pop and Animal Kingdom Lodge, but using the special DIS rate as going for that event - no way we would do a Deluxe without it (it's like $246/night with the special rate)


----------



## intertile

Right but marketing is not predicting how bad the Gondola lines will be : ) It still may be quicker to walk. Time will tell.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> That's true, and if the skyliner ends up having huge lines, waits, problems, etc it will land squarely in the face of management.  They are figuring it to not have lines, because of the constant loading and using other systems around the world.  As you say, time will tell all.
> 
> There is also the added bonus from the skyliner of going through security at the resort and not at the park.  That should further reduce total TT time, especially at DHS.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Mighty Ducks Cast Members Reunite And Step Back into the 90s


----------



## rteetz

*News*

3 Dates Announced for 2019 Delicious Disney Fine Dining Series


----------



## saskdw

amberpi said:


> Where do you guys usually stay?
> 
> The prices are high, and the value/service level keeps dipping. Is it first time/once in a lifetime vacationers who are paying this?
> 
> ETA: I mean $300 a night for a motel with doors on the outside is crazy pants imho.



We usually stay at Coronado Springs and are booked there this Christmas.

I learned with in the first 1/2 hour of checking in for our first ever WDW trip in 2008 at Caribbean Beach Resort that you pay for what's outside the doors at Disney not the actual room. We had a room in a great location in Martinique. I think it was 2554 if memory serves me correct. The room was very plain and nothing special, but when you opened the door it was paradise. We could see the EPCOT fireworks from right outside our door, the food court was steps away, the pool a few steps farther, and a beach right infront of the building. We never regretted the money for a second.

Having said that the Mod resorts are the sweet spot for us. We go for 12-14 nights. The extra per night for a deluxe really starts to add up when your there for that long. I've just never felt that I would get $4000 more enjoyment from a deluxe.


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Prices for Riviera for one night in December
> 
> https://twitter.com/scottgustin/status/1087721839730876418?s=21




A preferred view studio is $900? 


Geez my BLT dues are $6, it would need to be 150 points per night to break even.

Even if they come out at 30 points per night, will only be $180.


----------



## rteetz

amberpi said:


> Where do you guys usually stay?
> 
> The prices are high, and the value/service level keeps dipping. Is it first time/once in a lifetime vacationers who are paying this?
> 
> ETA: I mean $300 a night for a motel with doors on the outside is crazy pants imho.


You have to consider these prices are for peak week of the year. Crowds are insane that week and Disney has no problem selling rooms and tickets for that week. 

Personally I just got back and stayed at Pop on a group rate which was roughly $108 a night. Yes first timers are part of it but with the decent economy right now people feel they can spend a bit more and will splurge for these things.


----------



## JETSDAD

Here's the difference between the Tower Studio and a Standard View Deluxe Studio for the entire month of December.

Tower:

 

Deluxe Studio:


----------



## mikeamizzle

I expect to see big discounts for AP's (could be wrong perhaps with star wars opening) but they are offering unreal AP discounts through the summer. 

I would never pay rack rate at peak price at any Disney property, luckily, you almost never do with discounts.


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Riviera Skyliner Station concept art
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/new-c...y-skyliner-station-at-disneys-riviera-resort/



Seems to show a covered walkway back to Riviera.


----------



## intertile

jade1 said:


> Seems to show a covered walkway back to Riviera.


But will it have A/C?


----------



## JETSDAD

And just for fun, the Grand Villa:


----------



## Brett Wyman

- French Quarter: $316/night
- Riverside: $357/night 

These are the most jaw dropping!


JETSDAD said:


> And just for fun, the Grand Villa:
> 
> View attachment 377515



For the Grand Villas the old adage "if you have to ask the price, you can't afford it." certainly applies.


----------



## jade1

intertile said:


> But will it have A/C?



It was 39 degrees last night, lets hope it has heat.


----------



## amalone1013

But did anyone notice the Aristocats artwork in the 'photo'? Obviously that's what we're paying for!


----------



## Firebird060

Heres the thing if you do the math for Dec 30 the Riveria Studio which only Sleeps 2 is higher per head count then the Grand Floridan which holds 5 or realistically 4.5  the .5 being a smaller child. If you take out the child and say 2 adults and 2 teens you have 4 people at 4 adult ticket prices.  So the grand floridan per head at Disney would cost you  $212.75 per Adult size occupant and thats with 2 queen beds.   The Tower room  is $280.50 Per head so Disney is pretty much stating that the offerings on December 30th at the Riveria will be $60per person  better then the GF their  Crown Jewel on Property.  I hope its so, but I doubt it.  I feel like this is the bean counters trying to make as much money over new hype DVC. In a few years I wont be surprised if we either see increases across the board for Deluxe rooms and the Riveria staying the same price to actually put it in line of pricing vs amenities. 

GF for example has 3 different Disney Transportation options, Riveria only has 2.  GF has the only Tripple A Five Diamond Awarded Restaurant on Property, plus 3 other restaurants. Riveria doesnt.  The price Disney is placing on the Riveria, is all about new dvc hype and less about the real value of the room.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

This is probably what I would do about the Riviera prices:

I would probably stay at Caribbean Beach. If I want to splurge on a dining experience, I would then use the money that I would have used to book a room at Riviera instead of Caribbean Beach to just eat at the rooftop restaurant. I would also take advantage of the Skyliner Station. 

I recently stayed at Caribbean Beach, and I was surprised how much I liked those rooms.

My Dad also owns DVC. So, I'm sure I will stay Riviera eventually, but I won't go out of my way to stay there. Especially if my money can go a long way by staying at Caribbean Beach than Riviera. You could probably stay 2 or 3 trips at Caribbean Beach for the price of Riviera. However, it's hard to tell how much Caribbean Beach will go up in price once the Skyliner opens up as well.


----------



## dclpluto

amberpi said:


> Where do you guys usually stay?
> 
> The prices are high, and the value/service level keeps dipping. Is it first time/once in a lifetime vacationers who are paying this?
> 
> ETA: I mean $300 a night for a motel with doors on the outside is crazy pants imho.



I’m a dvc member I stay at bwv. Since I have points there. I  also have points at Saratoga springs but don’t stay there unless I have to. I like to try all the dvc resorts if I can at the seven month window. No way will I pay that kind of money for the rooms. I got in when dvc was reasonable now they are way too expensive.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Firebird060 said:


> Heres the thing if you do the math for Dec 30 the Riveria Studio which only Sleeps 2 is higher per head count then the Grand Floridan which holds 5 or realistically 4.5  the .5 being a smaller child. If you take out the child and say 2 adults and 2 teens you have 4 people at 4 adult ticket prices.  So the grand floridan per head at Disney would cost you  $212.75 per Adult size occupant and thats with 2 queen beds.   The Tower room  is $280.50 Per head so Disney is pretty much stating that the offerings on December 30th at the Riveria will be $60per person  better then the GF their  Crown Jewel on Property.  I hope its so, but I doubt it.  I feel like this is the bean counters trying to make as much money over new hype DVC. In a few years I wont be surprised if we either see increases across the board for Deluxe rooms and the Riveria staying the same price to actually put it in line of pricing vs amenities.
> 
> GF for example has 3 different Disney Transportation options, Riveria only has 2.  GF has the only Tripple A Five Diamond Awarded Restaurant on Property, plus 3 other restaurants. Riveria doesnt.  The price Disney is placing on the Riveria, is all about new dvc hype and less about the real value of the room.



probably just an element of very few rooms that only sleep 2 - so yes, your per head figure makes sense but if I am a couple and I want to stay at the GF there aren't any "only for 2" size rooms so I have to pay the same for the room whether there are 2 or 4 people in it

Still nuts and still seems overpriced, but also a bit of "low supply" impacting things


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News
*
Australia DISers! Disney Theatrical's Musical, Frozen, is coming to you in 2020!

The musical will debut in July 2020 at Sydney's Capitol Theatre!

Source: http://www.playbill.com/article/dis...Yr03pzFTQXAu2y_El_tgFgB-034nQidcTpkH9wm8ShTpE


----------



## amberpi

saskdw said:


> We usually stay at Coronado Springs and are booked there this Christmas.
> 
> I learned with in the first 1/2 hour of checking in for our first ever WDW trip in 2008 at Caribbean Beach Resort that you pay for what's outside the doors at Disney not the actual room. We had a room in a great location in Martinique. I think it was 2554 if memory serves me correct. The room was very plain and nothing special, but when you opened the door it was paradise. We could see the EPCOT fireworks from right outside our door, the food court was steps away, the pool a few steps farther, and a beach right infront of the building. We never regretted the money for a second.
> 
> Having said that the Mod resorts are the sweet spot for us. We go for 12-14 nights. The extra per night for a deluxe really starts to add up when your there for that long. I've just never felt that I would get $4000 more enjoyment from a deluxe.



I've had a one night, last minute (like day of) stay at Coronado and then tons of stays at the deluxes. I left on property when they pulled 24 hour room service and switched to the Swolphin, but our last trip was awful there so we now go offsite. We can stay at a true deluxe property for less than a WDW property and can afford a suite at that. The value position is just totally lost for me. I grew up staying at the CR or Epcot area and love the convenience but it's just lost services and increased in price. Sounds like, for you, onsite is still a worthwhile position. There are obviously tons of people who agree with you I'm just baffled at the additional inventory and increased prices while service has gone to poop.

When the SW hotel opens though, all bets are off. Take my money, Disney!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Next AP Pop Up event is Jan. 26th at World of Disney at 9AM.


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> You have to consider these prices are for peak week of the year. Crowds are insane that week and Disney has no problem selling rooms and tickets for that week.
> 
> Personally I just got back and stayed at Pop on a group rate which was roughly $108 a night. Yes first timers are part of it but with the decent economy right now people feel they can spend a bit more and will splurge for these things.



Good point on the time of year. I'm not a budget traveller at all, but I am a value traveler and have been trying to understand WDW pricing under that thought process.


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> probably just an element of very few rooms that only sleep 2 - so yes, your per head figure makes sense but if I am a couple and I want to stay at the GF there aren't any "only for 2" size rooms so I have to pay the same for the room whether there are 2 or 4 people in it
> 
> Still nuts and still seems overpriced, but also a bit of "low supply" impacting things



The other thing I would add is that not everyone wants to sleep 4 people to a single room (shudder), so the headcount thing gets even more problematic.


----------



## tlmadden73

amberpi said:


> Where do you guys usually stay?
> 
> The prices are high, and the value/service level keeps dipping. Is it first time/once in a lifetime vacationers who are paying this?
> 
> ETA: I mean $300 a night for a motel with doors on the outside is crazy pants imho.


Disney is obviously catering (and has been for a while) to the "resort" vacationers (especially with all the new DVC properties) --  not the old-school theme park vacationers. I am vacationing to Florida like my parents -- someone who goes maybe 5-6 nights max (and has 1 day in each park) .. and spends every day - from early morning to after dinner - at the parks (or out and about at Disney Springs or resort hopping) .. the amenities of most Disney hotels don't seem worth the cost for me.  The hotels are a place to lay your head at night and have breakfast (or dinner).  My last trip to All-Star Movies was perfect for that and well worth the cost.

So, when I compare $500+/night deluxe hotels, even though they are CONVENIENTLY close to SOME of the parks, I'd rather stay at All-Stars and be able to stay a few extra days (including park tickets) for even cheaper than just a few days at a Deluxe. and maybe someday I will splurge. But for now, how I vacation there, not worth it. 

But .. I've seen on here ... families who take 10+ day vacations and treat it like you would a trip to the beach or the mountains. Where your hotel is your "home base" and you enjoy the pool, the weather .. and the parks are just something to do on any given day, maybe just for half a day. For that -- the size and amenities would matter.

Don't get me wrong, I'd love to stay at a Deluxe, I'm just a different type of vacationer right now .. but that may change as my kids get older. Trying to do a 6+ day vacation with small children is challenging. 

That being said, I am "splurging" on some Moderates here this year to check them out (while I have an AP) .. but those have been under $200/night thus far. Still "reasonable" in my opinion for what you are getting. (POFQ in March and Caribbean (or AoA) in the fall). 

Also .. if the SW hotel is the immersive "cruise-ship-like" experience they are speculating, I will probably splurge there -- as I want to experience the hotel -- NOT the theme parks every day. 

So -- long story short -- those costs are really just dependent not only on your income, but just on the vacation you want to have.


----------



## saskdw

amberpi said:


> I've had a one night, last minute (like day of) stay at Coronado and then tons of stays at the deluxes. I left on property when they pulled 24 hour room service and switched to the Swolphin, but our last trip was awful there so we now go offsite. We can stay at a true deluxe property for less than a WDW property and can afford a suite at that. The value position is just totally lost for me. I grew up staying at the CR or Epcot area and love the convenience but it's just lost services and increased in price. Sounds like, for you, onsite is still a worthwhile position. There are obviously tons of people who agree with you I'm just baffled at the additional inventory and increased prices while service has gone to poop.
> 
> When the SW hotel opens though, all bets are off. Take my money, Disney!



The onsite experience is a big deal for us. We don't want to rent a car. We honestly haven't experienced the huge drop in service that alot of people complain about. the staff at CSR have always been good to us. We still feel the magic when we are at disney.

I don't in anyway defend their pricing though. Their current rack rates are definitely a stretch to find the value for the dollar. It's one of the reasons we went to Universal instead in 2017 and took 2018 off from Orlando. I don't think a lengthy offsite stay is something we would enjoy. If it comes down to that we will just find somewhere else to spend our money.


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Topolino’s Terrace on top of Riviera with Character breakfast
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/topol...eakfast-announced-for-disneys-riviera-resort/



The article states, _'Indulge in an unforgettable signature dinner experience accompanied by sights of nearby nighttime spectaculars at Epcot or Disney’s Hollywood Studios. Or, rise early and stop by for breakfast done the Disney way, with a prix-fixe Disney Character Dining experience.'_

Is this pretty much a given that the character dining will be 2 credits?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

scrappinginontario said:


> The article states, _'Indulge in an unforgettable signature dinner experience accompanied by sights of nearby nighttime spectaculars at Epcot or Disney’s Hollywood Studios. Or, rise early and stop by for breakfast done the Disney way, with a prix-fixe Disney Character Dining experience.'_
> 
> Is this pretty much a given that the character dining will be 2 credits?



Well, the snow white one is only 1 credit so I would expect a high $ cost out of pocket but only 1 dining credit (in the continued effort to try and show that the dining plan is a "deal")


----------



## rteetz

scrappinginontario said:


> The article states, _'Indulge in an unforgettable signature dinner experience accompanied by sights of nearby nighttime spectaculars at Epcot or Disney’s Hollywood Studios. Or, rise early and stop by for breakfast done the Disney way, with a prix-fixe Disney Character Dining experience.'_
> 
> Is this pretty much a given that the character dining will be 2 credits?


Probably. Although Storybook Dining is still one credit for now.


----------



## amberpi

saskdw said:


> The onsite experience is a big deal for us. We don't want to rent a car. We honestly haven't experienced the huge drop in service that alot of people complain about. the staff at CSR have always been good to us. We still feel the magic when we are at disney.
> 
> I don't in anyway defend their pricing though. Their current rack rates are definitely a stretch to find the value for the dollar. It's one of the reasons we went to Universal instead in 2017 and took 2018 off from Orlando. I don't think a lengthy offsite stay is something we would enjoy. If it comes down to that we will just find somewhere else to spend our money.



We use Uber or the hotel busses when we stay offsite, I'm not making my DH drive on vacation 

The lack of 24 hour room service was a dead stop deal breaker for me/us; so when that service was cut, I was out for onsite. So, my complaint is about a service that was actually discontinued vs. some claim about the lack of service in general. (Although I will say, the staff at the Hyatt Regency Grand Cypress was outstanding and even impressed my typically grumpy husband.) And while, I'm sure that seems incredibly stupid; I'm just NOT staying somewhere for vacation I can't get a cocktail and dessert delivered to my room after a long park day. That's a super small, and inconsequential issue for most. Heck, it probably seems downright silly to most folks. It's part of feeling like I'm truly on vacation for me. We all have our little things and if you (and obviously tons of other people as well) are still feeling the magic, that's awesome! I was just kinda wondering to myself when the breaking point would be on WDW resort pricing, so anytime there is news/rumors on pricing, I have to ask questions.


----------



## Firebird060

I can understand everyone vacations different.  We all have our own vacation wants and needs.   For example me and the wife, we have no kids, we go to the parks 3 to 4 times a year, usally also add a couple days in Clearwater and have a grand old time.  For us we spend alot of times in the park, but not necessarily alot of time riding the rides. We like to stay deluxe but have stayed moderate.  We have pay rack rate before but prefer either renting points or using our AP discounts.  Each vacation for us has different things we want to focus on, that and price determines where we stay on property.  In saying that as a person who is closer to the tower room studios target market, aka its only me and the wife who go to Disney it would be harder with my knowledge of Disney offerings to stay at the tower at the rate it is, unless I was to get a good deal.

  Yes the tower is a Deluxe Disney property, but this is the first Deluxe Disney has done on a Moderate Property, the Coronado Tower is its own built to use class of hotel right now, in saying that as a Deluxe Property sharing proximity with a Moderate Property, the amenities inside the Riveria would have to be pretty amazing for me to want to spend my money on it instead of say staying and the Caribbean and as of Right now I dont see anything that really makes it stand out.   Both will have a skyliner station and or Busses to get you to the parks, and until they announce some special perk for Riveria guests, that are specific to the resort, I think on paper its harder to justify especially if you consider the tower room doesnt have a true queen bed. Granted I dont spend much time in the room, but in my experience Murphy beds dont have the most plush and lux mattresses.  Does this mean I wouldn't stay at the Riveria,  no I prob would but only on a good deal, or a place of last resort. 

  I am very curious as to what points per night Disney assigns this resort for its various rooms. Disney knows DVC members are a captive market, it would be nice to see their thinking on this Full DVC resort, I think it will give some decent insight on how Disney will price its next  DVC project which is supposed to have both DVC and Cash offerings.    We all know Disney is out there to make money, its just how much money and how fast do they think they can make it, which is what I find interesting,  I really would love to pick the mind of the teams that determine pricing on these new projects.  

I also wonder how the performance of the Riveria will determine extras at other Non Disney Resorts,  For example,  extra magic hours at Disney Springs Hotels, Swalphin Hotels, other partner ones. We already have heard the rumour that Atlantic Dance hall will close because Disneys contract with the Swalphin mandating a Night Club is about to end again as far as I know thats the rumour.  As Disney is building more accommodations and allowing partners to build more non Disney hotels on Property, I wont be surprised to  eventually we will see some sort of reduction of non Disney resort Benefits when, how soon, and how much though might really depend on so many factors.


----------



## jade1

Firebird060 said:


> Heres the thing if you do the math for Dec 30 the Riveria Studio which only Sleeps 2 is higher per head count then the Grand Floridan which holds 5 or realistically 4.5  the .5 being a smaller child. If you take out the child and say 2 adults and 2 teens you have 4 people at 4 adult ticket prices.  So the grand floridan per head at Disney would cost you  $212.75 per Adult size occupant and thats with 2 queen beds.   The Tower room  is $280.50 Per head so Disney is pretty much stating that the offerings on December 30th at the Riveria will be $60per person  better then the GF their  Crown Jewel on Property.  I hope its so, but I doubt it.  I feel like this is the bean counters trying to make as much money over new hype DVC. In a few years I wont be surprised if we either see increases across the board for Deluxe rooms and the Riveria staying the same price to actually put it in line of pricing vs amenities.
> 
> GF for example has 3 different Disney Transportation options, Riveria only has 2.  GF has the only Tripple A Five Diamond Awarded Restaurant on Property, plus 3 other restaurants. Riveria doesnt.  The price Disney is placing on the Riveria, is all about new dvc hype and less about the real value of the room.



Yea seems high. But this is really a DVC hotel, so comparing cash stays with GF will make sense for a small percentage, even though accurate.

I think the real comp will be the GF DVC.

As for cash stays at Riviera compared to VGF, *the first week of Dec a couple can stay at Riviera for $378, VGF is $678.
*
It will be much quicker from Riviera to EPCOT than from VGF as well, if that's a preference over MK for some.
*
*


----------



## Tigger's ally

tlmadden73 said:


> That being said, I am "splurging" on some Moderates here this year to check them out (while I have an AP) .. but those have been under $200/night thus far. Still "reasonable" in my opinion for what you are getting. (POFQ in March and Caribbean (or AoA) in the fall).
> 
> .



I recently had two value rooms reserved at Pop for our april trip.  Pre- AP rate was a total of $419 tax included and I was more than willing to pay that if no APrates came out.  When the rates came out, I couldn't jump fast enough at a two bedroom OKW villa for $460 before tax.  The AP rates at times are incredible when you go at non peak times.


----------



## Firebird060

jade1 said:


> Yea seems high. But this is really a DVC hotel, so comparing cash stays with GF will make sense for a small percentage, even though accurate.
> 
> I think the real comp will be the GF DVC.
> 
> As for cash stays at Riviera compared to VGF, *the first week of Dec a couple can stay at Riviera for $378, VGF is $678.
> *
> It will be much quicker from Riviera to EPCOT than from VGF as well, if that's a preference over MK for some.



Your not wrong on location playing a part I am sure.  I am sure part of Disneys Pricing also reflects the plans for SW land opening and the changes at EPCOT and the popularity of its festivals.  For the couple who loves to drink and do food at Epcot the Riveria prob does have extra value due to its Skyliner, in saying that Im not sure after a night of drinking I would want to step onto a suspended car, that could be a disaster in the making, depending on the sway of the vehicle.     I am sure Disney is thinking more meta in its justification of pricing,  as for the pricing for the Rivera for 378 the first week, that makes at least more since,  yet for capacity its still 20 dollars more per adult ,ages 10+, for occupancy then staying at VGF.   I know the head count per room thing is a number subject to want, of each vacationer, not everyone is going to want to cram 4 or 4.5 guests into a room, but as bussiness\hotel you plan for max occupancy.   The prices are close to on par for occupancy of room if you want for the first week of December.  I am sure the people at Disney who came up with the priceing, may see Epcots food offerings being as big a value as the 4 restaurants at VGF. I still think the price is more into it being a new DVC resort and closer to the new Disney Projects then anything else.      Who knows how they weigh things,  like everything else I am sure there is a formula they use.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Topolino’s Terrace on top of Riviera with Character breakfast
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/topol...eakfast-announced-for-disneys-riviera-resort/



Wow the place looks really nice! Hopefully they have unique dining options and execute them well. Would definitely take the skyliner over to Riviera for dinner if reviews are positive.


----------



## dlavender

Firebird060 said:


> I can understand everyone vacations different.  We all have our own vacation wants and needs.   For example me and the wife, we have no kids, we go to the parks 3 to 4 times a year, usally also add a couple days in Clearwater and have a grand old time.  For us we spend alot of times in the park, but not necessarily alot of time riding the rides. We like to stay deluxe but have stayed moderate.  We have pay rack rate before but prefer either renting points or using our AP discounts.  Each vacation for us has different things we want to focus on, that and price determines where we stay on property.  In saying that as a person who is closer to the tower room studios target market, aka its only me and the wife who go to Disney it would be harder with my knowledge of Disney offerings to stay at the tower at the rate it is, unless I was to get a good deal.
> 
> Yes the tower is a Deluxe Disney property, but this is the first Deluxe Disney has done on a Moderate Property, the Coronado Tower is its own built to use class of hotel right now, in saying that as a Deluxe Property sharing proximity with a Moderate Property, the amenities inside the Riveria would have to be pretty amazing for me to want to spend my money on it instead of say staying and the Caribbean and as of Right now I dont see anything that really makes it stand out.   Both will have a skyliner station and or Busses to get you to the parks, and until they announce some special perk for Riveria guests, that are specific to the resort, I think on paper its harder to justify especially if you consider the tower room doesnt have a true queen bed. Granted I dont spend much time in the room, but in my experience Murphy beds dont have the most plush and lux mattresses.  Does this mean I wouldn't stay at the Riveria,  no I prob would but only on a good deal, or a place of last resort.
> 
> I am very curious as to what points per night Disney assigns this resort for its various rooms. Disney knows DVC members are a captive market, it would be nice to see their thinking on this Full DVC resort, I think it will give some decent insight on how Disney will price its next  DVC project which is supposed to have both DVC and Cash offerings.    We all know Disney is out there to make money, its just how much money and how fast do they think they can make it, which is what I find interesting,  I really would love to pick the mind of the teams that determine pricing on these new projects.
> 
> I also wonder how the performance of the Riveria will determine extras at other Non Disney Resorts,  For example,  extra magic hours at Disney Springs Hotels, Swalphin Hotels, other partner ones. We already have heard the rumour that Atlantic Dance hall will close because Disneys contract with the Swalphin mandating a Night Club is about to end again as far as I know thats the rumour.  As Disney is building more accommodations and allowing partners to build more non Disney hotels on Property, I wont be surprised to  eventually we will see some sort of reduction of non Disney resort Benefits when, how soon, and how much though might really depend on so many factors.



Well said.

I don't get it either.  What does Riviera offer that CBR doesn't at this point?

Pools - At best its a scratch, IMO. Both have nice kids play areas, both have slides. I'd say CBR has better themeing......
Rooms - Rivera will have nicer touches, but if you are looking at cheapest v cheapest, CBR offers actual beds......
Views - Riviera will have actual room views, where CBR being the "motel" that it is, does not.  Also, Riviera will I assume have a spot to watch the fireworks and probably are now blocking CBR's one time view of Epcot. 
Restaurants - Riviera will have better ones, however, can't you use them while staying at CBR?
Transportation - both have gondola, right?
Service - I'd expect Riviera to have better, but besides our two free upgrades to CL at BWI and Poly, I'd say I've had the same experience everywhere else (minus the longer waits at All Stars).

So, pay double to 2.5 x's more for fireworks? What am I missing?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Foodie guide for February at Disneyland 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...and-park/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q2wo0117190123190016C


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Frozen the Musical heading to Australia in 2020

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...ia-in-2020/amp/#click=https://t.co/VhNdCPJGSc


----------



## saskdw

dlavender said:


> Also, Riviera will I assume have a spot to watch the fireworks and probably are now blocking CBR's one time view of Epcot.



Is Riveria blocking the view of the fireworks? Last time we stayed at CBR was 2008, but we watched the fireworks from the beach in front of Martinque 25. As far as I can tell from the map you should still be able to view the fireworks from there.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dlavender said:


> Well said.
> 
> I don't get it either.  What does Riviera offer that CBR doesn't at this point?
> 
> Pools - At best its a scratch, IMO. Both have nice kids play areas, both have slides. I'd say CBR has better themeing......
> Rooms - Rivera will have nicer touches, but if you are looking at cheapest v cheapest, CBR offers actual beds......
> Views - Riviera will have actual room views, where CBR being the "motel" that it is, does not.  Also, Riviera will I assume have a spot to watch the fireworks and probably are now blocking CBR's one time view of Epcot.
> Restaurants - Riviera will have better ones, however, can't you use them while staying at CBR?
> Transportation - both have gondola, right?
> Service - I'd expect Riviera to have better, but besides our two free upgrades to CL at BWI and Poly, I'd say I've had the same experience everywhere else (minus the longer waits at All Stars).
> 
> So, pay double to 2.5 x's more for fireworks? What am I missing?



I think the only other things are a) it's completely new and b) it has interior hallways which for many just "feels" more expensive and nicer, etc. (vs. "motel feel")

Not worth 2.5x to me though


----------



## jade1

Firebird060 said:


> Your not wrong on location playing a part I am sure.  I am sure part of Disneys Pricing also reflects the plans for SW land opening and the changes at EPCOT and the popularity of its festivals.  For the couple who loves to drink and do food at Epcot the Riveria prob does have extra value due to its Skyliner, in saying that Im not sure after a night of drinking I would want to step onto a suspended car, that could be a disaster in the making, depending on the sway of the vehicle.     I am sure Disney is thinking more meta in its justification of pricing,  as for the pricing for the Rivera for 378 the first week, that makes at least more since,  yet for capacity its still 20 dollars more per adult ,ages 10+, for occupancy then staying at VGF.   I know the head count per room thing is a number subject to want, of each vacationer, not everyone is going to want to cram 4 or 4.5 guests into a room, but as bussiness\hotel you plan for max occupancy.   The prices are close to on par for occupancy of room if you want for the first week of December.  I am sure the people at Disney who came up with the priceing, may see Epcots food offerings being as big a value as the 4 restaurants at VGF. I still think the price is more into it being a new DVC resort and closer to the new Disney Projects then anything else.      Who knows how they weigh things,  like everything else I am sure there is a formula they use.



It's true, but per head is not relevant to a couple staying on cash. It's about 1/2 price of VGF and much faster to EPCOT. It's just an example like you say of different needs/wants.

Honestly the 2 of us would rather pay $378 for Riviera than $678 for VGF. But we also far prefer EPCOT (and soon will DHS) to MK, and love the BW area.

That extra $300 a night goes a long way toward drinks and dining.


----------



## saskdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think the only other things are a) it's completely new and b) it has interior hallways which for many just "feels" more expensive and nicer, etc. (vs. "motel feel")
> 
> Not worth 2.5x to me though



I think those indoor hallways make people think the walks to the lobby are alot shorter than they actually are as well.


----------



## Andyman33

Gondola is on the line!![GALLERY=][/GALLERY]


----------



## dlavender

saskdw said:


> Is Riveria blocking the view of the fireworks? Last time we stayed at CBR was 2008, but we watched the fireworks from the beach in front of Martinque 25. As far as I can tell from the map you should still be able to view the fireworks from there.



You could be right here...

Riviera will at least have a better view, unless you walk from CBR to Riviera to watch.... But Riviera will have access to the roof top I'm assuming. So it's got that.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

saskdw said:


> Is Riveria blocking the view of the fireworks? Last time we stayed at CBR was 2008, but we watched the fireworks from the beach in front of Martinque 25. As far as I can tell from the map you should still be able to view the fireworks from there.



So based on this artist rendering of where the fireworks are relative to the Riviera I don't think many spots would be blocked ... maybe like building 24 in Martinique?


----------



## saskdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> So based on this artist rendering of where the fireworks are relative to the Riviera I don't think many spots would be blocked ... maybe like building 24 in Martinique?



From what I remember when you are on the beach in front of Martinique 25 you look straight over Aruba to see the fireworks.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/en_CA/resorts/map/#/id=caribbean-beach-resort/

From this map it looks like the view should still be good from there, but may obstruct the view from Martinique 24 depending how far over the tower comes. Someone who has been there recently would probably know.


----------



## firefly_ris

saskdw said:


> Is Riveria blocking the view of the fireworks? Last time we stayed at CBR was 2008, but we watched the fireworks from the beach in front of Martinque 25. As far as I can tell from the map you should still be able to view the fireworks from there.



From the CBR group I'm in on FB, several people have posted fireworks pics in the last 4 months both from in the pool and from the deck area in front of Banana Cabana. And the Riviera building has been up longer than that so at least from that area of the resort it doesn't block them. From the various islands I don't know.


----------



## rteetz

Can we take the Riviera talk to that thread please?


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Celebrate Your #MinnieStyle on National Polka Dot Day at Disney Springs


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disney ranked # 4 on the Fortune Magazine List of the "world's most admired companies" and #1 for the Entertainment industry

I love the comments form people saying they would have been #1 overall if they didn't ruin Star Wars ... people just can't get over The Last Jedi


----------



## Spaceguy55

I'm not sure about all resorts but when the 2019 room rates were released back in June I compared them to the 2018 rates and the increase on the POP rooms along with the AS's and some moderates were only a $1 or so in ever month thru the end of 2019...they can always change them but they are as of now...not charging a surge price based on the Gondolas ..Yet.
The rack room rates for Fall and the last couple weeks for 2019 are about the same as they were in 2018.

here is a link to compare...

https://www.themouseforless.com/walt-disney-world/resort-hotels/faq/pop-century/rates/


----------



## Sweettears

amberpi said:


> I've had a one night, last minute (like day of) stay at Coronado and then tons of stays at the deluxes. I left on property when they pulled 24 hour room service and switched to the Swolphin, but our last trip was awful there so we now go offsite. We can stay at a true deluxe property for less than a WDW property and can afford a suite at that. The value position is just totally lost for me. I grew up staying at the CR or Epcot area and love the convenience but it's just lost services and increased in price. Sounds like, for you, onsite is still a worthwhile position. There are obviously tons of people who agree with you I'm just baffled at the additional inventory and increased prices while service has gone to poop.
> 
> When the SW hotel opens though, all bets are off. Take my money, Disney!


I’m with you on this. We had successive trips to Boardwalk, GF, YC a couple of trips Poly and BC.  Used to get decent discounts which made it manageable.  I love the convenience but the pricing has gotten out of hand. Off sight and Uber has been the latest mode.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

*‘Zootopia’-Themed Expansion Coming to Shanghai Disneyland*


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> *‘Zootopia’-Themed Expansion Coming to Shanghai Disneyland*



Well, with they way they tend to bet porting things from one park to others probably only time before one comes to WDW (I noticed they called this the “first” Zootopia themed land )


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, with they way they tend to bet porting things from one park to others probably only time before one comes to WDW (I noticed they called this the “first” Zootopia themed land )


I just don't want it at AK


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, with they way they tend to bet porting things from one park to others probably only time before one comes to WDW (I noticed they called this the “first” Zootopia themed land )


Let the rumors begin...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, with they way they tend to bet porting things from one park to others probably only time before one comes to WDW (I noticed they called this the “first” Zootopia themed land )





rteetz said:


> I just don't want it at AK




I think it could fit at DHS - another “world” to immerse you in


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think it could fit at DHS - another “world” to immerse you in


That I am completely fine with.


----------



## JETSDAD

Bulldoze Dinoland and give us Zootopia!!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

NEW MENU: White Water Snacks at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel Has Reopened!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

JETSDAD said:


> Bulldoze Dinoland and give us Zootopia!!


If they bulldoze Dinoland, I would rather have them do something with South America or Australia. Theme it to what the park is actually supposed to be. Save the movie stuff for DHS.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> *‘Zootopia’-Themed Expansion Coming to Shanghai Disneyland*



Anyone else notice the giant pawpsicle and the Gazelle ears in the bottom left corner. Both of those items are going to sell!


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think it could fit at DHS - another “world” to immerse you in


Plus then they could bring back the Osborne Christmas Lights on the cityscape.  



JETSDAD said:


> Bulldoze Dinoland and give us Zootopia!!


Or you know just use the massive amounts of unused land instead of getting rid of anything.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> Or you know just use the massive amounts of unused land instead of getting rid of anything.


And build something that fits in AK instead of Zootopia


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> NEW MENU: White Water Snacks at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel Has Reopened!



Whenever I go go to Disneyland with people who are, let’s say, less than Disney fans, I take them to White Water Snacks. The food is good and I’ve never seen it remotely crowded. I’m then looked at with an awed reverence for having taken them to a place at Disney where they don’t have to wait in lines. That, combined with taking them on touring plans that make their day in the parks enjoyable and not stressful, ensures I’m able to convert yet another friend/family member to the love of all things Disney! White Water Snacks is not insignificant in it’s role in my master plan, and so I’m happy to see it back open


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> NEW MENU: White Water Snacks at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel Has Reopened!


I had the salmon poke yesterday. It was pretty good, but the salmon poke they have at surfside lounge I thought was better.


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> *‘Zootopia’-Themed Expansion Coming to Shanghai Disneyland*



I wonder if this won out over Pandora or if Pandora is still under consideration?


----------



## rteetz

MommaBerd said:


> I wonder if this won out over Pandora or if Pandora is still under consideration?


I don't know if Pandora was ever under serious consideration for Shanghai. Zootopia as a film did really well in China as well.


----------



## Lesley Wake

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, with they way they tend to bet porting things from one park to others probably only time before one comes to WDW (I noticed they called this the “first” Zootopia themed land )


And I’d bet it will get copied over to the Walt Disney Studios expansion at Disneyland Paris. There is a large chunk of space there that doesn’t have anything (between Frozen and the existing part of the park). Probably a Phase 2...


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Free Samples Return to Ghirardelli Chocolate Shop in Disney Springs


That didn't last long lol


----------



## Tiki Birdland

JETSDAD said:


> Bulldoze Dinoland and give us Zootopia!!


Nooooo! This is our family's favorite part of DAK. I know, I know, it's cheesy. Make ours with extra Cheddar 

I realize that Pandora and Everest are "more immersive". But, I think we need stuff that pokes fun at other parks, just like Dinoland.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Pepe by Jose Andres opening soon at Disney Springs

https://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/jal...food-truck-to-open-soon-at-disney-springs.htm


----------



## rteetz

Bob Iger is back on Twitter


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

amberpi said:


> Where do you guys usually stay?
> 
> The prices are high, and the value/service level keeps dipping. Is it first time/once in a lifetime vacationers who are paying this?
> 
> ETA: I mean $300 a night for a motel with doors on the outside is crazy pants imho.


Riviera is priced just under BLT, and people keep that thing pretty booked up. 




TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disney ranked # 4 on the Fortune Magazine List of the "world's most admired companies" and #1 for the Entertainment industry
> 
> View attachment 377591


But... but... I thought the company was going downhill based on what I read on boards...?!?


----------



## rteetz

*News*

4 Rivers Smokehouse Opens More Locations at Disney World


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> But... but... I thought the company was going downhill based on what I read on boards...?!?


General perception and Disney fan perception are two different things.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Official Poster Released For This Year’s “Star Wars Celebration Chicago”


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> General perception and Disney fan perception are two different things.


Boy, do I know it!  

And I'd correct that to be "SOME very vocal Disney fans on boards".  Not just "Disney fans".


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Busch Gardens Tampa Bay Announces Family-Friendly Events in Honor of the Park’s 60th Anniversary


----------



## mom2rtk

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Riviera is priced just under BLT, and people keep that thing pretty booked up.


BLT is walking distance to the MK. That's huge. I do think the gondolas will help, as will the newness. But that pricing structure seems optimistic without walking access to at least one park.


----------



## rteetz

mom2rtk said:


> BLT is walking distance to the MK. That's huge. I do think the gondolas will help, as will the newness. But that pricing structure seems optimistic without walking access to at least one park.


Can't walk from the Poly or Grand to MK and those are still priced very high.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


> General perception and Disney fan perception are two different things.


Exactly. If you work for them, you're happy about the the minimum wage increase. If you're one of the actors that got let go because you were getting paid too much (i.e. Citizens of Hollywood) or you're wanting to plan a trip to WDW, not so much.


----------



## mom2rtk

rteetz said:


> Can't walk from the Poly or Grand to MK and those are still priced very high.


Good point. But they all have easy access to the castle park (you know, when the monorail is working). I still don't think the Riviera can sustain a comparable price point over time. Even with gondolas.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


> Can't walk from the Poly or Grand to MK


There's big difference between a Monorail resort and a "Gondola resort", IMO...


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

mom2rtk said:


> BLT is walking distance to the MK. That's huge. I do think the gondolas will help, as will the newness. But that pricing structure seems optimistic without walking access to at least one park.





rteetz said:


> Can't walk from the Poly or Grand to MK and those are still priced very high.


I'm with you personally, @mom2rtk... I think being able to WALK to the most popular theme park in the world should put BLT further ahead of Riviera than the way they've priced the latter.  I've been saying since the beginning that even a loooong walking bridge to IG to get to Epcot would have made Riviera enticing to us.  No matter how convenient the gondolas end up being, it's worse than being able to walk.

Poly and VGF aren't walkable, but they are still just a monorail away from the most popular theme park in the world.

I wonder how much gondola to SW:GE is factoring into this pricing... I could see them figuring that this could close the BLT-Riviera gap to as tight as what they've made it -- at least for rack rooms.

As I said, I've been guessing for some time that Riviera would be priced just under BLT because that is likely what Disney thinks they can get for it -- not because it's personally worth that to me.


----------



## MaC410

I think people are underestimating how convenient the gondola system will be.


----------



## Firebird060

It will be no more convenient then the friendship boats that take you from Epcot to Hollywood studios or the bw or beachclub/yacht or swalphin.   The only Beni for the Gondolas is that it gives a non bus option to a few other non Deluxe resorts.


----------



## Firebird060

Firebird060 said:


> It will be no more convenient then the friendship boats that take you from Epcot to Hollywood studios or the bw or beachclub/yacht or swalphin.   The only Beni for the Gondolas is that it gives a non bus option to a few other non Deluxe resorts.




Purely out of my own opinion, for people who love EPCOT and Hollywood Studios, the best DVC resort for your points is still going to be the BeachClub, its literally  a 5 to 10 minute walk to Epcot and they have the best pool on Property.


----------



## Candlelady

MaC410 said:


> I think people are underestimating how convenient the gondola system will be.



I totally agree.  As much as I don't want the gondola system clogging up the IG, it will be a game changer getting to HS from BCV.  I'd have no incentive to stay at Riviera without this transportation system.  With it, I will give it a try.  I may even try a small resale contract eventually.


----------



## rteetz

mom2rtk said:


> when the monorail is working


Which is the vast majority of the time.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I wonder how much gondola to SW:GE is factoring into this pricing... I could see them figuring that this could close the BLT-Riviera gap to as tight as what they've made it -- at least for rack rooms.


I think it is playing a decent role in the pricing. It has to be to justify it being that high.


----------



## rteetz

Firebird060 said:


> It will be no more convenient then the friendship boats that take you from Epcot to Hollywood studios or the bw or beachclub/yacht or swalphin.   The only Beni for the Gondolas is that it gives a non bus option to a few other non Deluxe resorts.


The Skyliner will be quicker than the boats.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Firebird060 said:


> Purely out of my own opinion, for people who love EPCOT and Hollywood Studios, the best DVC resort for your points is still going to be the BeachClub, its literally  a 5 to 10 minute walk to Epcot and they have the best pool on Property.


But I can hardly ever book that at 7mos and am not an owner there.  That's the issue.  Riviera will add capacity to the area for the 7 month-ers like me.  For that, I welcome it.


----------



## JETSDAD

Firebird060 said:


> Purely out of my own opinion, for people who love EPCOT and Hollywood Studios, the best DVC resort for your points is still going to be the BeachClub, its literally  a 5 to 10 minute walk to Epcot and they have the best pool on Property.



The problem with BC is that it is very hard for a non-owner there to get in at 7 months and resale contracts are quite expensive considering the number of years left.  You can bet that if BC and BW were built today the point requirements would be quite a bit different.


----------



## MissGina5

I am so surprised people are so unenthusiastic to stay at a brand new resort! I can't wait for Riviera and hope the price drops soon so I can afford it. It looks like it is going to be beautiful and as long as the Italian/French theming is on point, I see no reason to not love it!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

MissGina5 said:


> I am so surprised people are so unenthusiastic to stay at a brand new resort! I can't wait for Riviera and hope the price drops soon so I can afford it. It looks like it is going to be beautiful and as long as the Italian/French theming is on point, I see no reason to not love it!


I SO love your positivity on these boards -- thank you for not getting dragged down by the inevitable negativity that crops up anywhere online -- I LOVE IT!


----------



## rteetz

MissGina5 said:


> I am so surprised people are so unenthusiastic to stay at a brand new resort! I can't wait for Riviera and hope the price drops soon so I can afford it. It looks like it is going to be beautiful and as long as the Italian/French theming is on point, I see no reason to not love it!


I would love to stay there one day. It's not my first choice but I wouldn't pass on the opportunity. I don't expect price drops to happen anytime soon though.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Blizzard Beach Water Park Will Be Closed Thursday, Jan. 24 Due to Cold Weather Predictions


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Blizzard Beach Water Park Will Be Closed Thursday, Jan. 24 Due to Cold Weather Predictions


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MissGina5 said:


> I am so surprised people are so unenthusiastic to stay at a brand new resort! I can't wait for Riviera and hope the price drops soon so I can afford it. It looks like it is going to be beautiful and as long as the Italian/French theming is on point, I see no reason to not love it!



I think the pricing point is what is shocking people - and I get that I am cheap (about many things, hotels being one of them) but I couldn't touch staying there without a massive discount so it is almost a non-issue for me

I am excited about the roof top restaurant (assuming everyone can have access to it) - theming isn't my favorite, but I am sure it will be nice


----------



## Bay Max

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think it could fit at DHS - another “world” to immerse you in



I can't imagine DHS getting any new lands anytime soon after SW:GE.


----------



## intertile

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> But I can hardly ever book that at 7mos and am not an owner there.  That's the issue.  Riviera will add capacity to the area for the 7 month-ers like me.  For that, I welcome it.


Not to be a Debbie Downer, but I don't think it will add as much capacity to the system as you may think...for the 7 monthers.  Unless you are traveling off-peak times of the year.  Reason being is that, DVD will only declare a small percentage of the units/points at a time.  As the resort sells, they will declare more until it is eventually sold out.  Obviously when it is sold out, you will be competing with owners.  Before it sells out though, there will be low availability as DVD will be using the undeclared inventory for cash reservations.  Your best bet will probably be to make a reservation as soon as possible after it opens.  It isn't a coincidence that the resort will open in the fall before SWGE...they are banking on a DVC resort to get filled up on cash reservations, and get tons of potential customers with pixie dust in their eyes after seeing SWGE to want to buy into the resort.  It's brilliant actually, most of these people will make decisions without any research into DVC at all.


----------



## intertile

Bay Max said:


> I can't imagine DHS getting any new lands anytime soon after SW:GE.


I guess that depends on your definition of "SOON".  Nothing is imminent, but 3-4 years is very possible.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Bay Max said:


> I can't imagine DHS getting any new lands anytime soon after SW:GE.





intertile said:


> I guess that depends on your definition of "SOON".  Nothing is imminent, but 3-4 years is very possible.



There has been a lot of chatter of an update to the Echo Lake area - possibly involving Indiana Jones ... so I think that would be the area - and definitely nothing that would start now, but yeah, a couple of years after GE opens I think is possible.  I have seen some talk that Disney still thinks DHS would need another new area eventually to be a "complete" park


----------



## ksromack

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I'm with you personally, @mom2rtk... I think being able to WALK to the most popular theme park in the world should put BLT further ahead of Riviera than the way they've priced the latter.  I've been saying since the beginning that even a loooong walking bridge to IG to get to Epcot would have made Riviera enticing to us.  No matter how convenient the gondolas end up being, it's worse than being able to walk.
> 
> Poly and VGF aren't walkable, but they are still just a monorail away from the most popular theme park in the world.


I agree with this and wonder if it is feasible to have a long walkway much like the beautiful walkway from Portofino to Universal Studios? That walk is a mile, I believe.



MissGina5 said:


> I am so surprised people are so unenthusiastic to stay at a brand new resort! I can't wait for Riviera and hope the price drops soon so I can afford it. It looks like it is going to be beautiful and as long as the Italian/French theming is on point, I see no reason to not love it!


It's the cost, I think.  I would certainly stay there if it were discounted but I cannot imagine staying in a room without a real bed.  Us old folks need a good bed, especially after being on our feet all day in the parks!

Another thing.....once SWGE opens and no one can get rooms on the gondola system.....I'm betting Riviera sells! I also expect CBR and Pop/AoA up their prices.


----------



## intertile

TheMaxRebo said:


> There has been a lot of chatter of an update to the Echo Lake area - possibly involving Indiana Jones ... so I think that would be the area - and definitely nothing that would start now, but yeah, a couple of years after GE opens I think is possible.  I have seen some talk that Disney still thinks DHS would need another new area eventually to be a "complete" park


EchoLake and Launch Bay area are in the talks(not necessarily both at the same time).  Nothing concrete or imminent.


----------



## SG131

TheMaxRebo said:


> There has been a lot of chatter of an update to the Echo Lake area - possibly involving Indiana Jones ... so I think that would be the area - and definitely nothing that would start now, but yeah, a couple of years after GE opens I think is possible.  I have seen some talk that Disney still thinks DHS would need another new area eventually to be a "complete" park


I agree that HS could use one more land, but the idea of Indiana Jones really doesn't excite me.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

intertile said:


> Not to be a Debbie Downer, but I don't think it will add as much capacity to the system as you may think...for the 7 monthers.  Unless you are traveling off-peak times of the year.  Reason being is that, DVD will only declare a small percentage of the units/points at a time.  As the resort sells, they will declare more until it is eventually sold out.  Obviously when it is sold out, you will be competing with owners.  Before it sells out though, there will be low availability as DVD will be using the undeclared inventory for cash reservations.  Your best bet will probably be to make a reservation as soon as possible after it opens.  It isn't a coincidence that the resort will open in the fall before SWGE...they are banking on a DVC resort to get filled up on cash reservations, and get tons of potential customers with pixie dust in their eyes after seeing SWGE to want to buy into the resort.  It's brilliant actually, most of these people will make decisions without any research into DVC at all.



I understand all of that.  I'd expect it to be like BLT... it was most definitely easier to get rooms at 7mos earlier on than it was once it was completely sold -- despite them declaring a smaller amount earlier on.  I'm expecting a window where it's more possible to book Riviera at 7mos than BCV or BWV is right now.

And this increases the stock of cash rooms as well.  Sometimes we've done that at BWV when we couldn't get something DVC.

Let me put it this way: it certainly doesn't HURT me as a current DVC owner for Riviera to be coming on line, no matter how I look at it.


----------



## ksromack

SG131 said:


> I agree that HS could use one more land, but the idea of Indiana Jones really doesn't excite me.


I think Indiana Jones has worn out its welcome at least as far as franchises go?


----------



## intertile

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Let me put it this way: it certainly doesn't HURT me as a current DVC owner for Riviera to be coming on line, no matter how I look at it.



Yes, Agreed.


----------



## Firebird060

Heres a random question,  anyone have a updated timeline for the Star Wars hotel,  I haven't seen much news about it lately


----------



## MissGina5

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I SO love your positivity on these boards -- thank you for not getting dragged down by the inevitable negativity that crops up anywhere online -- I LOVE IT!


Oh gosh thank you! Positivity is my favorite haha


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

The "surprise" Town Sq Meet and Greet is now on the app so you can see who is meeting that day ... today it is Remy and Emile


----------



## siren0119

Firebird060 said:


> Heres a random question,  anyone have a updated timeline for the Star Wars hotel,  I haven't seen much news about it lately



They haven't done much more than clear the land for it, so I would imagine that's at least a year or two from when the Land opens. Will be watching those aerials for when the foundation starts to go in!


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Busch Gardens Tampa Bay Announces Family-Friendly Events in Honor of the Park’s 60th Anniversary



I'm shocked to learn this park was around more than 10 years before Disney. I assumed Disney was the first in the Central Florida theme park game.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Firebird060 said:


> It will be no more convenient then the friendship boats that take you from Epcot to Hollywood studios or the bw or beachclub/yacht or swalphin.   The only Beni for the Gondolas is that it gives a non bus option to a few other non Deluxe resorts.


 I think it will be much more convenient than the Friendship boats due to it's continuous load.  More than once I have waited for a Friendship boat only for it to fill to capacity before I could get on.  The next boat was 15-20 mins later.  The capacity of the gondolas compared to the capacity of the Friendship boats is much higher in the same amount of time.



rteetz said:


> The Skyliner will be quicker than the boats.


 I agree!  Higher capacity.  No wait for 'traffic'.  Continuous load.  Skyliner will be quicker for sure!


----------



## amberpi

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I SO love your positivity on these boards -- thank you for not getting dragged down by the inevitable negativity that crops up anywhere online -- I LOVE IT!



+1 to that, even when I don't agree, it's still refreshing.

Maybe the Gondolas will become as cool as the monorail was to me as a child. And maybe I'll even begrudging try it out if onsite is the only way to see GE.


----------



## The Pho

wareagle57 said:


> I'm shocked to learn this park was around more than 10 years before Disney. I assumed Disney was the first in the Central Florida theme park game.


Well when it opened it was a fancy brewery essentially.  Then expanded more into a zoo.  It morphed into a theme park later.


----------



## amberpi

scrappinginontario said:


> I think it will be much more convenient than the Friendship boats due to it's continuous load.  More than once I have waited for a Friendship boat only for it to fill to capacity before I could get on.  The next boat was 15-20 mins later.  The capacity of the gondolas compared to the capacity of the Friendship boats is much higher in the same amount of time.
> 
> I agree!  Higher capacity.  No wait for 'traffic'.  Continuous load.  Skyliner will be quicker for sure!



With the boats though you always have the ability to just walk it before another boat could get there. The Gondolas will not have such flexibility. I'm sure this has been asked, but how will weather affect them? It certainly affects the Friendships.


----------



## Firebird060

Im not saying that the skyliner wont be faster,  as long as Disney can manage the load queue for it well and however long it takes to unload/load Wheelchairs and such, it should in theory be quicker, but quicker doesnt mean more convenient.  If you are the farthest away from the Gondala station at your resort, it could still take you as long to get there and load in as it would for someone to get on a boat at one of the aforementioned resorts and get to the park of there choice.  As for From Epcot to HS  or vice versa it should be quicker, although the path i believe it takes is a tad bit longer.  I have had on occasion when staying at the Poly found it quicker if I caught the boat to MK then say taking the monorail.  In practice the Monorail should be quicker,  but its not always the case.  Though that is for other reasons at time.


----------



## Q-man

mom2rtk said:


> BLT is walking distance to the MK. That's huge. I do think the gondolas will help, as will the newness. But that pricing structure seems optimistic without walking access to at least one park.



The gondola will be able to deliver you to_ two _parks in the amount of time it takes to walk from BLT to MK.

Keep in mind Pandora made AK the second most visited park there is no telling what SWGE will do for DHS.


----------



## rteetz

Just wanted to mention we have threads for the Skyliner, Riviera Resort, as well as all things Star Wars. Links are on the first post of this thread.


----------



## Q-man

amberpi said:


> With the boats though you always have the ability to *just walk it before another boat could get there. The Gondolas will not have such flexibility*. I'm sure this has been asked, but how will weather affect them? It certainly affects the Friendships.



You can walk it in the 8-10 seconds before the next gondola car arrives?

As for weather, they use theses at ski resorts in the mountains.


----------



## MissGina5

amberpi said:


> With the boats though you always have the ability to just walk it before another boat could get there. The Gondolas will not have such flexibility. I'm sure this has been asked, but how will weather affect them? It certainly affects the Friendships.


Even with this being true, its an offering that wasn't there before and is more than just "take the bus", so it can't hurt to have the extra transport and if the weather affects it, you won't be SOL to get to the parks.


----------



## hertamaniac

wareagle57 said:


> I assumed Disney was the first in the Central Florida theme park game.



Not sure if it qualifies as a theme park, but Six Gun territory in Ocala, FL opened in 1963 (and had gondolas).

"Walt Disney himself was in Ocala 10 months after Six Gun opened. On the morning of Nov. 22, 1963, he was aboard an airplane that took off from Ocala, scoping sites for Project Future, an idea that would become Walt Disney World."

Interesting history about what went into Walt's decision to choose Orlando.

https://www.ocala.com/news/20101229/remembering-six-gun-territory


----------



## Q-man

scrappinginontario said:


> I think it will be much more convenient than the Friendship boats due to it's continuous load.  More than once I have waited for a Friendship boat only for it to fill to capacity before I could get on.  The next boat was 15-20 mins later.  The capacity of the gondolas compared to the capacity of the Friendship boats is much higher in the same amount of time.



IIRC there are 10 rows of seats on a friendship boat, so let's give a generous 120 person capacity for all seats(80 people) and standing room being filled. That would be 3 minutes of gondola capacity. In the amount of time between friendship boats the gondolas can move 5 boats worth of max capacity.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Disney Parks D-Lish Collection’s Newest Addition is Snack Socks


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Poster Art of the Disney Parks and Maps of the Disney Parks Coloring Books Arrive at Epcot


----------



## rteetz

*News*

The Weekly Walt Disney World Maintenance Report (1/23/19): Haunted Mansion, Space Mountain, Pandora Added, Pirates Fixed


----------



## Caitlyn Allen

The Pho said:


> Plus then they could bring back the Osborne Christmas Lights on the cityscape.
> 
> 
> Or you know just use the massive amounts of unused land instead of getting rid of anything.





I WOULD DO ANYTHING FOR THEM TO BRING BACK THE OSBOURNE LIGHTS. 

Luckily, I was doing my Disney College Program during the final year and I spent every minute I could just wandering the Streets of America with my hot chocolate!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Concrete pour starting at Tron site in Magic Kingdom:


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: Poster Art of the Disney Parks and Maps of the Disney Parks Coloring Books Arrive at Epcot



I saw that and thought was neat!   I love the attractions posters (our family room has a wall lined with them) so the idea of a color book of them is pretty cool!


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Concrete Pour Begins on TRON Roller Coaster Construction Site, More Tomorrowland Speedway Demolition


----------



## JaxDad

hertamaniac said:


> Not sure if it qualifies as a theme park, but Six Gun territory in Ocala, FL opened in 1963 (and had gondolas).
> 
> "Walt Disney himself was in Ocala 10 months after Six Gun opened. On the morning of Nov. 22, 1963, he was aboard an airplane that took off from Ocala, scoping sites for Project Future, an idea that would become Walt Disney World."
> 
> Interesting history about what went into Walt's decision to choose Orlando.
> 
> https://www.ocala.com/news/20101229/remembering-six-gun-territory


Again, maybe not really a theme park by today's definition, but Cypress Gardens opened in the 30s (current location of LEGOLAND). One of the owners, Dick Pope Jr., was supposedly instrumental in promoting Orlando as the future home of Disney World. He was also awesome at water skiing.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: Poster Art of the Disney Parks and Maps of the Disney Parks Coloring Books Arrive at Epcot


ooooh I want that! (cue Ariana Grande)


----------



## scrappinginontario

I was looking at the 'Zootopia' links and this kinda jumped out at me, 'With a brand-new attraction, entertainment, merchandise, and food and beverage offerings'.

Is it just me or are they kinda stretching things to call something a new 'land' when it's only going to have 1 attraction?  When I think of Winnie-the-Pooh in Fantasyland it has an attraction, character meets, merchandise and food yet it's part of an existing land which makes sense.  

I'm guessing Zootopia will have a lot of themed building that accompanies it but I still think calling something a 'land' with only one attraction is really stretching things.


----------



## Firebird060

I wonder how much concrete is on Disney property,   if anyone wants to do the math and get me the answer that would be great.


----------



## soniam

TheMaxRebo said:


> I saw that and thought was neat!   I love the attractions posters (our family room has a wall lined with them) so the idea of a color book of them is pretty cool!



I like them too. I just bought them both. There's a companion book about the attraction posters too.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

scrappinginontario said:


> I was looking at the 'Zootopia' links and this kinda jumped out at me, 'With a brand-new attraction, entertainment, merchandise, and food and beverage offerings'.
> 
> Is it just me or are they kinda stretching things to call something a new 'land' when it's only going to have 1 attraction?  When I think of Winnie-the-Pooh in Fantasyland it has an attraction, character meets, merchandise and food yet it's part of an existing land which makes sense.
> 
> I'm guessing Zootopia will have a lot of themed building that accompanies it but I still think calling something a 'land' with only one attraction is really stretching things.



I agree - though maybe it is the new thing of an immersive area and just the ride is only one part of it.  Which I get for Galaxy's Edge as there will be so much to do in the land and interact with CMs playing the role of inhabitants, etc. - but for this, one ride does seem not enough for a "Land"


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> PHOTOS: Concrete Pour Begins on TRON Roller Coaster Construction Site, More Tomorrowland Speedway Demolition



Curious, in some of the pics there is a monorail line in them.  Is this the track the monorails travel when not in service?  Can't say I've really noticed this before.

(pic from BlogMickey.com)


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: Poster Art of the Disney Parks and Maps of the Disney Parks Coloring Books Arrive at Epcot



I like it, but it looks pretty small...


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Plans for Improvements at Port Canaveral Ahead of Disney Cruise Line's Expansion Move Forward


----------



## rteetz

MommaBerd said:


> I like it, but it looks pretty small...


Its a postcard size.


----------



## rteetz

scrappinginontario said:


> Curious, in some of the pics there is a monorail line in them.  Is this the track the monorails travel when not in service?  Can't say I've really noticed this before.
> 
> (pic from BlogMickey.com)


That is the line to the monorail barn yes.


----------



## hertamaniac

JaxDad said:


> Again, maybe not really a theme park by today's definition, but Cypress Gardens opened in the 30s (current location of LEGOLAND). One of the owners, Dick Pope Jr., was supposedly instrumental in promoting Orlando as the future home of Disney World. He was also awesome at water skiing.



I vaguely remember Cypress Gardens billboards when driving to WDW many years ago.  I didn't know the owner was an advocate of Orlando being selected for WDW.


----------



## rteetz

scrappinginontario said:


> I was looking at the 'Zootopia' links and this kinda jumped out at me, 'With a brand-new attraction, entertainment, merchandise, and food and beverage offerings'.
> 
> Is it just me or are they kinda stretching things to call something a new 'land' when it's only going to have 1 attraction?  When I think of Winnie-the-Pooh in Fantasyland it has an attraction, character meets, merchandise and food yet it's part of an existing land which makes sense.
> 
> I'm guessing Zootopia will have a lot of themed building that accompanies it but I still think calling something a 'land' with only one attraction is really stretching things.


I think this will be more of a mini-land of sorts not a major Star Wars type land.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

scrappinginontario said:


> Curious, in some of the pics there is a monorail line in them.  Is this the track the monorails travel when not in service?  Can't say I've really noticed this before.
> 
> (pic from BlogMickey.com)



yeah, you can see it here in the map on the other side of the roadway and it goes up into the service building


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I think this will be more of a mini-land of sorts not a major Star Wars type land.



Actually, now that you saey "miniland" it reminds me of the small lands they have at Hong Kong Disneyland:

- Toy Storyland has 3 small rides
- Mystic Point really just has Mystic Manor and a restuarant and then a small walking garden of mystical objects
- Grizzly Gulch really just has the Mine Train ride and then a little water spray area

So probably something along the lines of one of those areas - which are each called a "Land"


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Actually, now that you saey "miniland" it reminds me of the small lands they have at Hong Kong Disneyland:
> 
> - Toy Storyland has 3 small rides
> - Mystic Point really just has Mystic Manor and a restuarant and then a small walking garden of mystical objects
> - Grizzly Gulch really just has the Mine Train ride and then a little water spray area
> 
> So probably something along the lines of one of those areas - which are each called a "Land"


Yep, not every "land" needs to have 3+ attractions to be a land really.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

2019 Disney Cruise Merchandise Now Available Exclusively Onboard Disney Ships


----------



## sherlockmiles

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> The "surprise" Town Sq Meet and Greet is now on the app so you can see who is meeting that day ... today it is Remy and Emile




YEAH - I didn't you could meet Remy!!  Added to our 'really hope to do this' list for Sept trip.


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> 2019 Disney Cruise Merchandise Now Available Exclusively Onboard Disney Ships



I love those designs, especially the mug at the top of the page!


----------



## Disneymom1126

intertile said:


> EchoLake and Launch Bay area are in the talks(not necessarily both at the same time).  Nothing concrete or imminent.



I would think they at least will need to do something in the Launch Bay area soon - it won't be necessary when SW:GE opens!



ksromack said:


> I think Indiana Jones has worn out its welcome at least as far as franchises go?



It's interesting...the Indiana Jones show has to be one of the longest running shows at HS.  I lived in FL and visited soon after MGM opened (it was around the time my family left FL to move to NY...so 1989/1990) and it was running then and basically the exact show it is now...My sister had to convince me to see it because I was scared lol. My daughter (10) has watched it 3-4 times now and it's one of the things she wants to do every time we go. I do think it could use a re-do/revision, but think people still enjoy it.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Late Showing of Disney's Spirit of Aloha Dinner Show Cancelled for Jan. 24 & 25


----------



## rteetz

*News*

SNEAK PEEK: Sleeping Beauty 60th Anniversary Dooney and Bourke Bags Coming Soon


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Epcot’s Space Restaurant Takes Shape, Vertical Construction Continues


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Four Seasons Resort Orlando Display Disney-Inspired Artwork During Festival of the Arts


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Hulu Adjusts Pricing Ahead of Disney Gaining Control


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Reservations now open for Toledo - Tapas, Steak and Seafood at Disney's Coronado Springs Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disneyland Paris Kicks Off 2019 With Two Limited-Time Celebrations


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Reservations now open for Toledo - Tapas, Steak and Seafood at Disney's Coronado Springs Resort



That menu looks really good, and I love tapas as the WDW entrees are just far too much food. I wonder how long until it's dumbed down though? Sanaa seems to keep things on point, so I'll remain hopeful.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

amberpi said:


> That menu looks really good, and I love tapas as the WDW entrees are just far too much food. I wonder how long until it's dumbed down though? Sanaa seems to keep things on point, so I'll remain hopeful.


We haven't really gotten too much into the whole tapas thing but I think it's quite nice in the right environment. 

We went to this one restaurant in southern maryland that was on the marina and with the ambience it was very nice. A rooftop restaurant seems like a nice ambience for one as well.


----------



## amberpi

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> We haven't really gotten too much into the whole tapas thing but I think it's quite nice in the right environment.
> 
> We went to this one restaurant in southern maryland that was on the marina and with the ambience it was very nice. A rooftop restaurant seems like a nice ambience for one as well.



Rooftop and tapas seems perfect to me. It's my favorite way to eat (come to think of it, we had 2 really nice meals this weekend and ate this way even not a tapas place, just eating apps and ordering more if we were still hungry or loved a certain dish), and just graze for a couple of hours. Order more as you need. It's also freaking fantastic with small kids. I'm happy about this addition.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Falcon will have a single riders line

https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/millenniu...vuo4K8Z-oJOKuV-df9LJNNqbssSiXtSJXxTEWY7tVw_V4


----------



## ksromack

hertamaniac said:


> "Walt Disney himself was in Ocala 10 months after Six Gun opened. On the morning of Nov. 22, 1963, he was aboard an airplane that took off from Ocala, scoping sites for Project Future, an idea that would become Walt Disney World."
> 
> Interesting history about what went into Walt's decision to choose Orlando.
> 
> https://www.ocala.com/news/20101229/remembering-six-gun-territory



Oh how my life would have been different if Walt had chosen the St. Louis riverfront as home to Disney World!  I believe problems with Anheuser Busch played into that decision to NOT build here.


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: Poster Art of the Disney Parks and Maps of the Disney Parks Coloring Books Arrive at Epcot


Amazon, here I come!



rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> SNEAK PEEK: Sleeping Beauty 60th Anniversary Dooney and Bourke Bags Coming Soon


I *wish* that came in a wallet.  I'd be all over that one.



rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> PHOTOS: Epcot’s Space Restaurant Takes Shape, Vertical Construction Continues


It would seem, since they are hiring already, that the restaurant would have an opening date in mind.  It looks like it's coming along.



rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Reservations now open for Toledo - Tapas, Steak and Seafood at Disney's Coronado Springs Resort


Yum!  I've pretty much given up sugar but those desserts look very very enticing!


----------



## scrappinginontario

ksromack said:


> It would seem, since they are hiring already, that the restaurant would have an opening date in mind.  It looks like it's coming along.


 Reservatiins can be booked now starting July 9th.


----------



## ksromack

scrappinginontario said:


> Reservatiins can be booked now starting July 9th.


Ah, the rooftop restaurant at Coronado can be booked mid July....but I was refering to the new Space restaurant in Epcot.  I didn't see an opening date for that yet or am I missing it somewhere?


----------



## Tiki Birdland

*Disney Marathon cheaters number at least 300, says Marathon Investigation*


----------



## beer dave

Firebird060 said:


> I wonder how much concrete is on Disney property,   if anyone wants to do the math and get me the answer that would be great.


I've got the monorail beam at about a cubic yard (3800 lbs) every 2 feet, at the thinnest area. (center between uprights) So maybe a little more.  77,616 linear feet, so 38,808 cubic yards,  147,470,400 lbs......in just the beams....


----------



## rteetz

Tiki Birdland said:


> *Disney Marathon cheaters number at least 300, says Marathon Investigation*


This isn’t a runDisney thing. People cheat at marathons and races all over the country and world.


----------



## beer dave

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Falcon will have a single riders line
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/millenniu...vuo4K8Z-oJOKuV-df9LJNNqbssSiXtSJXxTEWY7tVw_V4


Huh-- sounds like how they will handle the undesirable seats...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Anaheim Ducks Day at Disney California Adventure

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...n-feb-11/?CMP=ILC-DPFY19Q2wo0117180123180005E


----------



## SJMajor67

Saw this rendering of Riviera on the DVC Instagram account that's a little more detailed, and with some info about the pool. I know there has been a lot of talk about the pool too, so figured I would share.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Anaheim Ducks Day at Disney California Adventure
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...n-feb-11/?CMP=ILC-DPFY19Q2wo0117180123180005E


Why...oh why...Am I going to be at Walt Disney World instead of Disney California Adventure on this day!?!?!? Go Ducks!!!


----------



## WiredForFlight

rteetz said:


> This isn’t a runDisney thing. People cheat at marathons and races all over the country and world.


Very sad that they do :/


----------



## Q-man

rteetz said:


> This isn’t a runDisney thing. People cheat at marathons and races all over the country and world.



It is way down with RFiD enhanced bib numbers. Your bib never registered at check points XYZ you're disqualified.


----------



## StacyFun

Q-man said:


> It is way down with RFiD enhanced bib numbers. Your bib never registered at check points XYZ you're disqualified.



Wow that's interesting!  Thanks for posting marathon cheat article.


----------



## rteetz

Q-man said:


> It is way down with RFiD enhanced bib numbers. Your bib never registered at check points XYZ you're disqualified.


Well in terms of runDisney (it really depends on the race organization) for a single race if you still cross the finish you are given the medal. Even if you are swept and don't cross the finish line you are given the medal. Now for a challenge (ex: Dopey) if you are swept or are missing timing mats on our data you can/will not get your challenge medal. 

For the WDW Marathon lots of people will cut cones on out and back portions. Any out and back race suffers that possibility. Then you also have people who miss the start and will just jump on the course randomly.


----------



## StacyFun

rteetz said:


> Well in terms of runDisney (it really depends on the race organization) for a single race if you still cross the finish you are given the medal. Even if you are swept and don't cross the finish line you are given the medal. Now for a challenge (ex: Dopey) if you are swept or are missing timing mats on our data you can/will not get your challenge medal.
> 
> For the WDW Marathon lots of people will cut cones on out and back portions. Any out and back race suffers that possibility. Then you also have people who miss the start and will just jump on the course randomly.



What mile do they sweep people off the course?  Also - question about forum since you are a moderator - why do I get a "you can't post for 30 minutes" when I do post?  New to this.


----------



## rteetz

StacyFun said:


> What mile do they sweep people off the course?  Also - question about forum since you are a moderator - why do I get a "you can't post for 30 minutes" when I do post?  New to this.


They sweep at all points on the courses. There is no specific mile point. 

That is a new poster feature to prevent spam. It will go away.


----------



## pooh'smate

[URL="https://wegotthiscovered.com/movies/three-star-wars-episode-ix-teasers-rumored-air-super-bowl/?fbclid=IwAR3J5GsrrcNIaIximUXZpebprGfXNrQxLdQWyxN7-8C64yE-KmNC_sgbCkA"]This came across my FB feed today.[/URL]


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Project Stardust enhances areas of Disneyland 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...leeping-beauty/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q2wo0124190003A


----------



## Firebird060

Honestly Project Stardust should be a ongoing thing in all Parks,  Its great they are thinking about the influx that Star Wars will bring to Disneyland, but honestly, Disney used be be all about the plusing they didnt need a special codename project to keep up with required and preventative maintenance and enhancements.


----------



## rteetz

Firebird060 said:


> Honestly Project Stardust should be a ongoing thing in all Parks,  Its great they are thinking about the influx that Star Wars will bring to Disneyland, but honestly, Disney used be be all about the plusing they didnt need a special codename project to keep up with required and preventative maintenance and enhancements.


To an extent DHS is getting the same. New larger parking lots, new parking lot entrance, new tranportation, new security area, etc.


----------



## rteetz

More on Project Stardust

https://www.micechat.com/215336-disneyland-project-stardust/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“Sofia the First” Themed Rooms Coming to Tokyo Disneyland Hotel


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Adventures by Disney Releases Early Booking Discounts For 2020 River Cruises & Short Escapes


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Project Stardust enhances areas of Disneyland
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...leeping-beauty/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q2wo0124190003A



Interesting they mention more seating than ever, since all the DL locals have been saying they're been taking away seating.


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Project Stardust enhances areas of Disneyland
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...leeping-beauty/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q2wo0124190003A



Well "through spring" makes me think I should give up any hope of this being finished by April.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Buckle up for Lightning McQueen’s Racing Academy!


----------



## Iowamomof4

Anyone else immediately thinking of the Death Star plans when they hear "Project Stardust"? (Rogue One reference)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Iowamomof4 said:


> Anyone else immediately thinking of the Death Star plans when they hear "Project Stardust"? (Rogue One reference)




The article specifically mentions this is in part to get the park ready for when Galaxy's Edge opens, so I wonder if that is not just a coincidence


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> To an extent DHS is getting the same. New larger parking lots, new parking lot entrance, new tranportation, new security area, etc.


True -- but feels like Toy Story Land needs its own "Project Stardust" already .. no shade, a queue (SDD) that is not big enough (as it seems to just permanently go across the bridge and towards the entrance) .. narrow walkways, not enough seating at the QS location and peeling paint already.


----------



## Firebird060

Im liking the addition of  more themed rooms around the world, but I wonder if some of the technology Disney packaged last year for rooms, could be  added to rooms to allow people to choose there own themeing.   "Plus your Disney Room with your Favorite Characters, Rides, or Festivals"    For example you could have,  A Sword in the Stone themed room, with perhaps a scene from the movie on your walls,  Perhaps have it like your in the movie, with the the room slowly changing projected scenes on the wall,  you could have the Madam Mim Dragon animation on at night,  or the Squirrel chase theme on during the day.  Whatever, and then of course guests would pay the premium for it.   I know they patented alot of tech last year that would allow for immersive story telling in the room,  if they used it I could see Disney being able to make alot of decent upcharges allowing for a more customized option to a room, without actually having to worry about inventory.   If I wanted a Princess room, I wouldn't have to stay at the Port Orleans resort,  I could have it at the Contemporary or wherever on property as long as I wanted to pay the extra.  More Choices at more location only allows for increase revenue potential. 

In saying all of that though, I wouldn't be surprised that if the tech patented last year was to be used by Disney,  we would see it first at the Star Wars hotel, we already know that as a total immersion is going to have some tech in the room.


----------



## The Pho

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Interesting they mention more seating than ever, since all the DL locals have been saying they're been taking away seating.


They’ve taken away all those pesky benches that always get in the way so you can conveniently sit on the ground anywhere you please now.


----------



## Iowamomof4

TheMaxRebo said:


> The article specifically mentions this is in part to get the park ready for when Galaxy's Edge opens, so I wonder if that is not just a coincidence



Well, if they made the choice intentionally, then I can't imagine why they would name it after the Death Star project! lol Kind of the opposite of what they're hoping to achieve, I'd think. I mean, I suppose you could argue that Galen Erso named it Stardust so that his daughter could identify the plans and be able to destroy it -- so in a round about way, Stardust was about hope and crushing the evil Empire. Still, an odd choice for a project name for Disney.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Buckle up for Lightning McQueen’s Racing Academy!


Dang .. missing this by 4 days in March. Never been to WDW that close to a new attraction opening.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Iowamomof4 said:


> Well, if they made the choice intentionally, then I can't imagine why they would name it after the Death Star project! lol Kind of the opposite of what they're hoping to achieve, I'd think. I mean, I suppose you could argue that Galen Erso named it Stardust so that his daughter could identify the plans and be able to destroy it -- so in a round about way, Stardust was about hope and crushing the evil Empire. Still, an odd choice for a project name for Disney.



Yeah, I was thinking more about how it was Jyn's nickname

Plus: Star Wars + Pixie Dust = Stardust (seems pretty Disney to me )


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

First Magic of Honor pin released - it features the Tiki Room


----------



## rteetz

*Today in Disney History*

13 years ago today Disney purchased Pixar for over $7 billion.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> 13 years ago today Disney purchased Pixar for over $7 billion.



wonder what that price would be today


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Interesting they mention more seating than ever, since all the DL locals have been saying they're been taking away seating.



They’re including Tropical Hideaway and the new indoor seating by Bengal BBQ in that calculation. 

To be honest, I’m all for taking searing out of walkways and creating more table space. This past weekend I noticeably felt the increase in seating in Adventureland. We were able to easily find a table to eat without being in the way of people walking through the land. And I think the article made a really good point about Disney giving up revenue space and making it just seating. That’s huge, and flies in the face of the argument that Disney will do anything to squeeze another penny out of us.


----------



## Firebird060

I love the medal look to this limited edition series of pins


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Swan and Dolphin offering Football Championship Game Offer

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...and-dolphin-football-championship-game-offer/


----------



## JaxDad

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Swan and Dolphin offering Football Championship Game Offer
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...and-dolphin-football-championship-game-offer/


I am not a professional sports fan, so maybe it is just me, but this seems ridiculous. So, if you happen to live in the state/region where a professional sports team is based and it wins the championship, then you get this discount. Okay, but certainly there are people in those states that hate the respective teams, and there are people in other states who are huge fans of those teams. It just seems silly.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

looks like today's surprise characters at Town Square continue the Robin Hood theme with Friar Tuck and Prince John


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JaxDad said:


> I am not a professional sports fan, so maybe it is just me, but this seems ridiculous. So, if you happen to live in the state/region where a professional sports team is based and it wins the championship, then you get this discount. Okay, but certainly there are people in those states that hate the respective teams, and there are people in other states who are huge fans of those teams. It just seems silly.




I agree - I think it i just a fun small thing to get some attention - does seem not fair if they enforce it though .... if you just happen to live in a specific place you get the discount?  (I could see it more if you could prove you were a legit fan of the team it applying more)


----------



## Firebird060

Why do I feel like the whole surprise characters meet and greets is someone at WDW going through costuming, doing maintenance and suggesting hey why dont we get these out of the dust and see how they stand up in light.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

JaxDad said:


> I am not a professional sports fan, so maybe it is just me, but this seems ridiculous. So, if you happen to live in the state/region where a professional sports team is based and it wins the championship, then you get this discount. Okay, but certainly there are people in those states that hate the respective teams, and there are people in other states who are huge fans of those teams. It just seems silly.


I think they did something similar or the same last year maybe even several years in a row IDK.

I do agree with you. It's their thing to give and it's no skin off my back but it's not exactly across the board fair.

Take KC for example. Had the Chiefs been in they would have to award the entire KC metro which is both KS and MO not just MO. There are a ton of Chiefs fans and ticketholders on both sides of the state line. And had the Rams still been in MO it's split on who are fans and who aren't. If you were living closer to STL you'd be a Rams fan, you live closer to KC you'd be a Chiefs (*Rough estimates here). Then NE is a multi-state region.  

In the end it's not really a huge deal, drums up good enough PR, etc but it's not exactly a fair shot.


----------



## rteetz

Seeing a report on Facebook that the automated cameras have started at Tinkerbell.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Seeing a report on Facebook that the automated cameras have started at Tinkerbell.



very interested to see how this turns out in actuality vs all of our speculation


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> very interested to see how this turns out in actuality vs all of our speculation


They had some sample pictures and they weren't great. It was zoomed in on the people but it appears the people didn't know where to look exactly.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> They had some sample pictures and they weren't great. It was zoomed in on the people but it appears the people didn't know where to look exactly.



That's new or those original test ones that came out (that were not great)?

Well, if it turns out to not work I hope they get rid of it quick - I will be very disappointed if this really reduces the photos from meets going forward, but trying to reserve judgement


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> That's new or those original test ones that came out (that were not great)?
> 
> Well, if it turns out to not work I hope they get rid of it quick - I will be very disappointed if this really reduces the photos from meets going forward, but trying to reserve judgement


These were new images I believe.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

UPDATE: Blizzard Beach Water Park Will Be Closed Jan. 24-26 Due to Cold Weather


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
List of "surprise" meets at Magic Kingdom through the Mickey Celebration

http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/long-...d-minnies-surprise-celebration-magic-kingdom/


----------



## KevM

TheMaxRebo said:


> looks like today's surprise characters at Town Square continue the Robin Hood theme with Friar Tuck and Prince John
> 
> View attachment 377969



Ah, wish I was there today.  Love Robin Hood, escspply Friar Tuck.  I’d want to get a picture of him belly bumping me.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Disneyland Resort 1/24/19 (Merchandise, Monorail Red, Rainy Day)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Cinderella, Rose Gold Minnie Ears Pandora Charms Spotted at Uptown Jewelers


----------



## Lesley Wake

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I think they did something similar or the same last year maybe even several years in a row IDK.
> 
> I do agree with you. It's their thing to give and it's no skin off my back but it's not exactly across the board fair.
> 
> Take KC for example. Had the Chiefs been in they would have to award the entire KC metro which is both KS and MO not just MO. There are a ton of Chiefs fans and ticketholders on both sides of the state line. And had the Rams still been in MO it's split on who are fans and who aren't. If you were living closer to STL you'd be a Rams fan, you live closer to KC you'd be a Chiefs (*Rough estimates here). Then NE is a multi-state region.
> 
> In the end it's not really a huge deal, drums up good enough PR, etc but it's not exactly a fair shot.


I'm a Rams fan based in LA, so it would work for me...if I was going to stay at the Swolphin. But I would probably only end up staying there with a Priceline Express deal, which wouldn't be valid for this offer. 

Though if you consider - California would end up having an advantage, with 4 teams in the state (though of course 2 of them are pretty bad right now while 2 are pretty good).


----------



## dina444444

Lesley Wake said:


> I'm a Rams fan based in LA, so it would work for me...if I was going to stay at the Swolphin. But I would probably only end up staying there with a Priceline Express deal, which wouldn't be valid for this offer.
> 
> Though if you consider - California would end up having an advantage, with 4 teams in the state (though of course 2 of them are pretty bad right now while 2 are pretty good).


And one of those bad teams is leaving lol


----------



## merry_nbright

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> List of "surprise" meets at Magic Kingdom through the Mickey Celebration
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/long-...d-minnies-surprise-celebration-magic-kingdom/



Question, is this just the ones who have already shown up and more to come or the rotation? I’ll be there next Tuesday and would love to check these out!


----------



## rteetz

merry_nbright said:


> Question, is this just the ones who have already shown up and more to come or the rotation? I’ll be there next Tuesday and would love to check these out!


This is believed to be the set list for a while.


----------



## Firebird060

I wish there were Merlin Meet and Greets  or even a live action remake of the Sword and the Stone.


----------



## jknezek

Firebird060 said:


> I wish there were Merlin Meet and Greets  or even a live action remake of the Sword and the Stone.


https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/sword-stone-remake-disney-hires-director-1075997

This was announced just a few days ago...


----------



## The Pho

jknezek said:


> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/sword-stone-remake-disney-hires-director-1075997
> 
> This was announced just a few days ago...


This one has been underway for a while now.   Great to finally see some names attached.   One of the best options for the remake.

Now if only we could get some more news on the Chronicles of Prydain (Black Cauldron) show for Disney+.


----------



## Firebird060

Not sure how I missed that news but thanks for the heads up.   Now the question is who is going to play madam mim lol


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> They had some sample pictures and they weren't great. It was zoomed in on the people but it appears the *people didn't know where to look exactly.*



I’m stunned...


----------



## rteetz

*News 
*
The LA Times on project stardust 

https://www.latimes.com/business/la...FnfyLzbQn-S9jR9TvJpb-nTDoXog9aHpq3YoU7g9bNAoc


----------



## soniam

The Pho said:


> They’ve taken away all those pesky benches that always get in the way so you can conveniently sit on the ground anywhere you please now.



All you need is a park map to sit on the ground. No benches necessary. At least that's how they do it in Tokyo Disneyland


----------



## MommaBerd

Firebird060 said:


> Im liking the addition of more themed rooms around the world,



And yet the WDW rooms seem to be moving towards less theming...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Plastic bags soon going away at WDW 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/park-specific-reusable-bags-coming-to-walt-disney-world-parks-and-resorts/


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Plastic bags soon going away at WDW
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/park-specific-reusable-bags-coming-to-walt-disney-world-parks-and-resorts/


There goes everyone who said "it's no big deal it's not being done at the parks themselves"

*sigh*

I do just love WDWNT optimistic outlook: "The cute designs will surely help dissuade irate guests who otherwise dislike reusable bags, as each of the four park-centric designs will be unique."

Question though. The article says: "If you’re having merchandise delivered to your Disney Resort hotel from the parks, plastic bags will still be used." (which seems silly) but what about perchases sent to the pick up locations inside the parks?


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> There goes everyone who said "it's no big deal it's not being done at the parks themselves"
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> I do just love WDWNT optimistic outlook: "The cute designs will surely help dissuade irate guests who otherwise dislike reusable bags, as each of the four park-centric designs will be unique."
> 
> Question though. The article says: "If you’re having merchandise delivered to your Disney Resort hotel from the parks, plastic bags will still be used." (which seems silly) but what about perchases sent to the pick up locations inside the parks?


That is a good question. 

I don’t have a problem too much with it. If I have a big item I’ll either ship home or to the resort. I usually always have a backpack too so I can just stick items in that if need be. 

Also I would possibly be inclined to buy the reusable bags if they stay $1-2. I’m not going to spend $5+ though.


----------



## BorderTenny

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Plastic bags soon going away at WDW
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/park-specific-reusable-bags-coming-to-walt-disney-world-parks-and-resorts/


This is ridiculous. I have a ton of "reusable" bags that I didn't even pay for sitting in my closet, not getting reused. Meanwhile, plastic "single-use" bags get reused as garbage bags in our house.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Plastic bags soon going away at WDW
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/park-specific-reusable-bags-coming-to-walt-disney-world-parks-and-resorts/




Glad to see they are doing park specific bags, rather than winding up with liek 20 of the same bag

Thought this was interesting though: "If you’re having merchandise delivered to your Disney Resort hotel from the parks, plastic bags will still be used." ... thought they might just add in a reusable bag as that "extra $" is like the cost of the service


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> That is a good question.
> 
> I don’t have a problem too much with it. If I have a big item I’ll either ship home or to the resort. I usually always have a backpack too so I can just stick items in that if need be.
> 
> Also I would possibly be inclined to buy the reusable bags if they stay $1-2. I’m not going to spend $5+ though.



my wife loves reusable bags so this is a positive for us - as that becomes a cheap souvenir (but agree, better stay in the $1-$2 range)


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> Glad to see they are doing park specific bags, rather than winding up with liek 20 of the same bag
> 
> Thought this was interesting though: "If you’re having merchandise delivered to your Disney Resort hotel from the parks, plastic bags will still be used." ... thought they might just add in a reusable bag as that "extra $" is like the cost of the service


That’s basically telling people there’s a delivery fee to the hotel.   I imagine that would hurt sales.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Pho said:


> That’s basically telling people there’s a delivery fee to the hotel.   I imagine that would hurt sales.



yeah, well, that was why I would "hide" it in the cost for the bag ... or let people provide a reusable bag if they don't want to pay the fee

Guess just seems silly to me to get rid of them, but not really


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> That is a good question.
> 
> I don’t have a problem too much with it. If I have a big item I’ll either ship home or to the resort. I usually always have a backpack too so I can just stick items in that if need be.
> 
> Also I would possibly be inclined to buy the reusable bags if they stay $1-2. I’m not going to spend $5+ though.



This was my park bag:


My husband carried one and I carried the other.


It's doubtful I would ship to my home. I did do a few ship to resort purchases but I didn't on a few other things because we had our rental car and we were leaving the parks right then and there. I mean it's cool if Disney doesn't mind me carrying around t-shirts and puzzles in my hands around the theme parks..just don't assume I'm shoplifting  (being serious at the same time).

Wouldn't it just be funny if I shoved an old Disney shopping bag into my park bag and used that (I am reusing a plastic bag..)

Don't forget people do stay offsite so ship to resort is not an option there.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Plastic bags soon going away at WDW
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/park-specific-reusable-bags-coming-to-walt-disney-world-parks-and-resorts/


I've gotten so used to this where I live that this doesn't phase me. Whatever I buy I can toss in my backpack, send to the resort, or ship home. But man oh man are people going to complain.


----------



## scrappinginontario

I wish there was a way to do a pole within a thread.  We have been paying for single-use plastic bags in most grocery stores, Walmart, etc for a few years now where I live.  I don't get asked how many bags I would like to purchase when visiting MI, NY or FL.

Wondering if purchasing bags (plastic for .05/each) is a Canadian thing or if other places do it also?

I like the option to buy a reusable bag but I find I have so many and often forget to take 1 or 2 with me.  Guess I need to work on changing this.


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, well, that was why I would "hide" it in the cost for the bag ... or let people provide a reusable bag if they don't want to pay the fee
> 
> Guess just seems silly to me to get rid of them, but not really



Hidden fees don’t go over too well either.  It’ll be interesting to see how it all plays out.  Like for me, once the Disney Stores started charging for bags, I stopped going in the store.   Easier to just order their stuff online and have it sent to my house for free. At the parks, I tend to already ship everything home that isn’t easily carried anyways so this may not matter as much.


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> This was my park bag:
> View attachment 377981
> 
> My husband carried one and I carried the other.
> 
> 
> It's doubtful I would ship to my home. I did do a few ship to resort purchases but I didn't on a few other things because we had our rental car and we were leaving the parks right then and there. I mean it's cool if Disney doesn't mind me carrying around t-shirts and puzzles in my hands around the theme parks..just don't assume I'm shoplifting  (being serious at the same time).
> 
> Wouldn't it just be funny if I shoved an old Disney shopping bag into my park bag and used that (I am reusing a plastic bag..)
> 
> Don't forget people do stay offsite so ship to resort is not an option there.


At least Disney has options for people. My state hasn’t gone so much away from plastic bags yet but many have so some will already be used to this. I suspect shipping to front of park, resort or home will become more popular.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Plastic bags soon going away at WDW
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/park-specific-reusable-bags-coming-to-walt-disney-world-parks-and-resorts/



So normally if I buy anything in the parks I have it shipped to hotel, so this really wouldn't affect me. But....those bags are so stinkin' cute that I may have to purchase and carry with me in parks just to buy the bags to have for home! 

bags, bags, bags, bags, bags, I love bags, bags, bags...


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> At least Disney has options for people. My state hasn’t gone so much away from plastic bags yet but many have so some will already be used to this. *I suspect shipping to front of park*, resort or home will become more popular.


To the bolded-That's partly why I'm wondering a) If they'll keep that as an option (hard to imagine they would get ride of it completely but never say never) and b) that it will remain a free perk.

I actually liked using it in 2011 at both USO and WDW but we didn't use it in 2017 because we were onsite at Disney and purchased things as we left for the night at Universal but we also had a rental car.

If it gets too popular Disney will either see it as too much of a hassle or could captialize on it by charging for it-at least that's my concerns.


----------



## Candlelady

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Plastic bags soon going away at WDW
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/park-specific-reusable-bags-coming-to-walt-disney-world-parks-and-resorts/



That's too bad.  I don't want or need any more reusable bags.  I'll have no problem requesting a refund when they tell me I need to pay for a bag to carry what I just purchased.  I will not carry around reusable bags "just in case".


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> To the bolded-That's partly why I'm wondering a) If they'll keep that as an option (hard to imagine they would get ride of it completely but never say never) and b) that it will remain a free perk.
> 
> I actually liked using it in 2011 at both USO and WDW but we didn't use it in 2017 because we were onsite at Disney and purchased things as we left for the night at Universal but we also had a rental car.
> 
> If it gets too popular Disney will either see it as too much of a hassle or could captialize on it by charging for it-at least that's my concerns.


I don’t see why it wouldn’t remain or remain free.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> I don’t see why it wouldn’t remain or remain free.


I don't see why not either but I'm more cautiously optimistic on that one.


----------



## wareagle57

My issue with reusable bags isn't even the cost of them. It's the inconvenience of having to have them with me whenever I want to make a purchase. I don't normally plan to do that and I don't want to walk around with an empty bag all the time. Plus as others said, I actually like collecting the plastic bags and I get a lot of use of them at home. My one reusable bag from Disney springs has just been collecting dust. Just keep the plastic bags and charge people .50 a piece for them or something to encourage them to get the reusable ones instead. I don't buy that it's a conservation thing. As opposed to it as I am, I'll end up buying one every time, and I think Disney knows that's what most people will too, especially those that aren't locals/regulars.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Plastic bags soon going away at WDW
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/park-specific-reusable-bags-coming-to-walt-disney-world-parks-and-resorts/


"If you’re having merchandise delivered to your Disney Resort hotel from the parks, plastic bags will still be used."    And I assume they'll have to do the same for front-of-the-park pickup.



rteetz said:


> I don’t have a problem too much with it. *If I have a big item I’ll either ship home* or to the resort. I usually always have a backpack too so I can just stick items in that if need be.


I've been saying *this* for a while -- I'd do the same... and Disney, HOW MUCH MORE MATERIAL IS USED TO SHIP VS. JUST GIVING US RECYCLED BAGS?!  Asinine.



BorderTenny said:


> This is ridiculous. I have a ton of "reusable" bags that I didn't even pay for sitting in my closet, not getting reused. Meanwhile, plastic "single-use" bags get reused as garbage bags in our house.


Same here.

Bottom line for me: We will make fewer impulse purchases, and ship home anything that isn't really small that we desperately must have.  I hope they see a dip in sales.  This is so inconvenient for those who don't walk around the park with backpacks, like to make impulse purchases, and don't want to amass a bag bill and a stack of reusable bags by the end of a vacation that they don't need.


----------



## Farro

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> "If you’re having merchandise delivered to your Disney Resort hotel from the parks, plastic bags will still be used."    And I assume they'll have to do the same for front-of-the-park pickup.
> 
> 
> I've been saying *this* for a while -- I'd do the same... and Disney, HOW MUCH MORE MATERIAL IS USED TO SHIP VS. JUST GIVING US RECYCLED BAGS?!  Asinine.
> 
> 
> Same here.
> 
> Bottom line for me: We will make fewer impulse purchases, and ship home anything that isn't really small that we desperately must have.  I hope they see a dip in sales.  This is so inconvenient for those who don't walk around the park with backpacks and don't want to amass a bag bill and a stack of reusable bags by the end of a vacation that they don't need.



I'm not discounting your feelings, but I'm going to hazard a guess they won't see any dip in sales due to this new policy. Or at least nothing noticeable enough to promote a change in the new policy.

I guarantee most people in the general public won't bat an eye at buying one of those bags for $1.

(cue the disboarders coming to tell me everyone will mind!)


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> my wife loves reusable bags so this is a positive for us - as that becomes a cheap souvenir (but agree, better stay in the $1-$2 range)


Kinda funny...the shopping bags were part of my souvenir to me at least. I actually do that to other places. Still have my Aulani bag, still have a bag from Sandals St. Lucia, still have my bags from all the museum places and so on and so on.

Still have all the bags from 2011 and 2017 from both WDW and USO.

Here's the kicker....they were all free AND all are in working order completely able to be reused


----------



## dina444444

wareagle57 said:


> My issue with reusable bags isn't even the cost of them. It's the inconvenience of having to have them with me whenever I want to make a purchase. I don't normally plan to do that and I don't want to walk around with an empty bag all the time. Plus as others said, I actually like collecting the plastic bags and I get a lot of use of them at home. My one reusable bag from Disney springs has just been collecting dust. Just keep the plastic bags and charge people .50 a piece for them or something to encourage them to get the reusable ones instead. I don't buy that it's a conservation thing. As opposed to it as I am, I'll end up buying one every time, and I think Disney knows that's what most people will too, especially those that aren't locals/regulars.


This doesn’t bother me. I live in California where we no longer get any free bags for grocery stores and places likes target that sell groceries and have to pay for paper or hard reusable plastic at checkout if we don’t bring our own. I keep a selection of canvas and stronger reusable bags in my car at all times.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Farro said:


> I'm not discounting your feelings, but I'm going to hazard a guess they won't see any dip in sales due to this new policy. Or at least nothing noticeable enough to promote a change in the new policy.
> 
> I guarantee most people in the general public won't bat an eye at buying one of those bags for $1.
> 
> (cue the disboarders coming to tell me everyone will mind!)



I suspect that you're right.  But I can hope they regret this and reverse it, given how inconvenient I find it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

scrappinginontario said:


> I wish there was a way to do a pole within a thread.  We have been paying for single-use plastic bags in most grocery stores, Walmart, etc for a few years now where I live.  I don't get asked how many bags I would like to purchase when visiting MI, NY or FL.
> 
> Wondering if purchasing bags (plastic for .05/each) is a Canadian thing or if other places do it also?
> 
> I like the option to buy a reusable bag but I find I have so many and often forget to take 1 or 2 with me.  Guess I need to work on changing this.



it varies by area in the U.S. - where I live there aren't any places that charge for plastic bags.  Our grocery store used to give a credit if you brought reusable bags but they stopped after a few years when they determined it wasn't having an impact (that is, those that are now bringing reusable bags won't stop by removing the credit and no one who doesn't will start)

My wife always has a few reusable bags that fold up super small into their own carrying cases in her purse, so I assume we will just carry a few of those with us at WDW ... well, after we buy some of the WDW reusable bags just to have


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

dina444444 said:


> This doesn’t bother me. I live in California where we no longer get any free bags for grocery stores and places likes target that sell groceries and have to pay for paper or hard reusable plastic at checkout if we don’t bring our own. I keep a selection of canvas and stronger reusable bags in my car at all times.


Since I was a kid I've lived in places that charge for plastic bags.  That doesn't mean it makes sense for a theme park.  You know when you're going grocery shopping.  Not so much when you might spot a cute trinket that you would like to buy in a theme park gift shop.  I'm not going to walk around the parks carrying reusable bags.  Nope.

I can't wait for the surveys after my next trip...


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

wareagle57 said:


> My issue with reusable bags isn't even the cost of them. It's the inconvenience of having to have them with me whenever I want to make a purchase. I don't normally plan to do that and I don't want to walk around with an empty bag all the time. Plus as others said, I actually like collecting the plastic bags and I get a lot of use of them at home. My one reusable bag from Disney springs has just been collecting dust. Just keep the plastic bags and charge people .50 a piece for them or something to encourage them to get the reusable ones instead. I don't buy that it's a conservation thing. As opposed to it as I am, I'll end up buying one every time, and I think Disney knows that's what most people will too, especially those that aren't locals/regulars.


My husband laughs at me sometimes, he's gotten used to it over the years, but I'm sorta a 'gal on principle' type person. I dislike places that charge me $0.25-$.75 for a side of ranch...it's the midwest for pete's sake; it's a teeny tiny charge but it's annoying nonetheless. 

I'm not really the type of person that is just going to pay for these types of bags at a theme park. I'll either buy less, walk around with it in my hand, send it to the pickup locations, etc but it's doubtful I'll pay the fee. My husband, can't control if he'll end up paying it (I know he'll think it's silly but he may end up paying it) but I'll just say no.


----------



## wareagle57

dina444444 said:


> This doesn’t bother me. I live in California where we no longer get any free bags for grocery stores and places likes target that sell groceries and have to pay for paper or hard reusable plastic at checkout if we don’t bring our own. I keep a selection of canvas and stronger reusable bags in my car at all times.



Having grocery bags for when you go the grocery store is pretty different than going to a theme park and making an impulse purchase.


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> List of "surprise" meets at Magic Kingdom through the Mickey Celebration
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/long-...d-minnies-surprise-celebration-magic-kingdom/



We aren't really character meet people, but I'd have a hard time walking past Robin Hood and Little John without a pic!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I don’t see why it wouldn’t remain or remain free.



well, if you tell someone they have to pay extra $ to take it now or not spend that money to have it shipped to the front of the park people might do that just to not have to pay the extra $ and now you need more staff at the front to handle the increased crowds there

Not saying that will happen but could be one reason they would start charging for it - so free back to your resort (since you are giving $ to Disney by staying on site) but costs to send to front of the park ... or maybe just front of the park if you aren't staying on site


----------



## Tigger's ally

The Pho said:


> Hidden fees don’t go over too well either.  It’ll be interesting to see how it all plays out.  Like for me, once the Disney Stores started charging for bags, I stopped going in the store.   Easier to just order their stuff online and have it sent to my house for free. At the parks, I tend to already ship everything home that isn’t easily carried anyways so this may not matter as much.



Ah, so your the reason liner board is so popular these days within the paper business...


----------



## saskdw

wareagle57 said:


> Having grocery bags for when you go the grocery store is pretty different than going to a theme park and making an impulse purchase.



Yep, if I have to go back to my room to get a bag to buy something at the gift shop I'll probably just not buy it.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I'm not really the type of person that is just going to pay for these types of bags at a theme park. .



Not even if they are super cute? And only a dollar? 
I actually think my wife is more like you than your husband on most matters, but I can see her buying several of these bags and then guess what......use them for groceries when we get home!


----------



## Farro

saskdw said:


> Yep, if I have to go back to my room to get a bag to buy something at the gift shop I'll probably just not buy it.



Why punish yourself? Have it sent to your room (assuming on-site).

Man, how much do all you people shop??? 

The most we do is one shopping trip per park, if that. Maybe we hit a couple shops in the same park, but if we buy one bag, we can just add to it.
Or ship to hotel.


----------



## saskdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> my wife loves reusable bags so this is a positive for us - as that becomes a cheap souvenir (but agree, better stay in the $1-$2 range)



Is it a cheap souvenir everyday though?

We go for 2 weeks at a time. By day 4 I'm not paying for anymore bags and I'm not carrying a bag around with me, so it probably means no more purchases.


----------



## The Pho

*News
*
Planet Hollywood closing store in Hollywood Studios
https://www.wdwmagic.com/shopping/p...ore-to-close-at-disneys-hollywood-studios.htm


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

The Pho said:


> *News
> *
> Planet Hollywood closing store in Hollywood Studios
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/shopping/p...ore-to-close-at-disneys-hollywood-studios.htm


I liked going in there to peruse and get some a/c especially if my husband was going on ToT but I never really bought anything there. Wonder if another store will take its place or something different than retail.


----------



## rteetz

I think it’s time to move the reusable bag discussion over to that thread


----------



## The Pho

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I liked going in there to peruse and get some a/c especially if my husband was going on ToT but I never really bought anything there. Wonder if another store will take its place or something different than retail.


It’ll be a Legends of Hollywood store.  So more or less a new name.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Pin trading events back at Magic Kingdom

https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/photos-daily-pin-trading-events-return-to-the-magic-kingdom/


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

dina444444 said:


> This doesn’t bother me. I live in California where we no longer get any free bags for grocery stores and places likes target that sell groceries and have to pay for paper or hard reusable plastic at checkout if we don’t bring our own. I keep a selection of canvas and stronger reusable bags in my car at all times.



Sure, I’m also in California and do the same, but no way am I carrying a bag with me in anticipation of buying something! Shoot, we will often leave phones, wallets, literally everything but our Apple Watchs and magicbands in the room. Thankfully, we rarely buy more than a pin and that can easy fit in DH’s pocket 

ETA: sorry! Saw the “move the discussion” post after posting... will do


----------



## skier_pete

saskdw said:


> Is it a cheap souvenir everyday though?
> 
> We go for 2 weeks at a time. By day 4 I'm not paying for anymore bags and I'm not carrying a bag around with me, so it probably means no more purchases.



So the thought is people are willing to spend $100s of dollars on junk they don't need, but not $1 on a bag to put it in? I'd say most people won't blink. 

However, I would say what's too bad about this is in theory the idea is too reduce waste - where instead this is just going to put a whole bunch more thicker "recyclable" bags out into the garbage of our landfills.


----------



## saskdw

********** said:


> So the thought is people are willing to spend $100s of dollars on junk they don't need, but not $1 on a bag to put it in? I'd say most people won't blink.
> 
> However, I would say what's too bad about this is in theory the idea is too reduce waste - where instead this is just going to put a whole bunch more thicker "recyclable" bags out into the garbage of our landfills.



Most people won't blink the first couple times, but when it's day 5 in the parks and you now have to pay for your 5th bag of the trip they might start to blink. Not because of $5, but the principal of it and the fact they don't need all these bags. If we ended up with 5 of those bags in our room 3 would be in the garbage when we pack for home.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Shanghai has finally launched an Annual Pass option

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/mVPioQt5-hPu2nAwPlpvwg


----------



## Firebird060

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Shanghai has finally launched an Annual Pass option
> 
> https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/mVPioQt5-hPu2nAwPlpvwg


Thats not bad,   less then 500 USD for their most expensive AP


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Another feel good runDisney story

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-tragedy/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q2wo0124190130190003C


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney will have photopass at the Bubble Gum Wall February 1st

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-service/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q2wo0124190130190005C


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Royal Caribbean crew member goes overboard 

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...yal-caribbean-crew-member-who-went-overboard/


----------



## AurumPunzel

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney will have photopass at the Bubble Gum Wall February 1st
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-service/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q2wo0124190130190005C


At last, I'll no longer have to worry about finding someone willing to take my picture!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney will have photopass at the Bubble Gum Wall February 1st
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-service/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q2wo0124190130190005C


Thank goodness. It's a miracle we've survived this long without it...



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Royal Caribbean crew member goes overboard
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...yal-caribbean-crew-member-who-went-overboard/


I read this and I feel like I have to say:"again"?!


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney will have photopass at the Bubble Gum Wall February 1st
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-service/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q2wo0124190130190005C



Sooooo - we can have an actual, live photographer at a WALL, but a stationary camera at a meet and greet?


----------



## BigRed98

*News *

New Friend of Duffy Coming to Shanghai Disneyland


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News
*
She is back!!! Maleficent returns to Disney's Festival of Fantasy Parade at Walt Disney World today!!!


----------



## MaC410

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> She is back!!! Maleficent Returns to Disney's Festival of Fantasy Parade at Walt Disney World!!!



Was the video sped up when she breathed the fire? It seemed like it was a smaller/quicker flame coming out. Or maybe I'm just remembering wrong how it used to be.


----------



## siren0119

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> She is back!!! Maleficent returns to Disney's Festival of Fantasy Parade at Walt Disney World today!!!


YAAAAY - Now we can lock in making time to watch the parade when we go in August!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

MaC410 said:


> Was the video sped up when she breathed the fire? It seemed like it was a smaller/quicker flame coming out. Or maybe I'm just remembering wrong how it used to be.


I'm not sure. It could be the style that the video was produced.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> She is back!!! Maleficent Returns to Disney's Festival of Fantasy Parade at Walt Disney World!!!


I love how Disney put out a video that says she’s back. They comment on some things but not others.


----------



## Iowamomof4

MaC410 said:


> Was the video sped up when she breathed the fire? It seemed like it was a smaller/quicker flame coming out. Or maybe I'm just remembering wrong how it used to be.



We also don't know how they had to change things for safety reasons. Insiders reported she failed her safety tests several times in the last few weeks.


----------



## rteetz

MaC410 said:


> Was the video sped up when she breathed the fire? It seemed like it was a smaller/quicker flame coming out. Or maybe I'm just remembering wrong how it used to be.


Doesn’t look much smaller to me.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> Doesn’t look much smaller to me.





MaC410 said:


> Was the video sped up when she breathed the fire? It seemed like it was a smaller/quicker flame coming out. Or maybe I'm just remembering wrong how it used to be.


Size looks the same.  But the single blast makes it seem shorter.  Didn’t they usually do 2 short bursts?


----------



## scrappinginontario

MaC410 said:


> Was the video sped up when she breathed the fire? It seemed like it was a smaller/quicker flame coming out. Or maybe I'm just remembering wrong how it used to be.


  I went back to an old video and compared.  Possibly slightly shorter but if so, not much.  Even back then it was only about 1 second long.


----------



## MaC410

The Pho said:


> Size looks the same.  But the single blast makes it seem shorter.  Didn’t they usually do 2 short bursts?



Maybe that's it? I just feel like I remember the flame coming out and lasting a little bit longer.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> She is back!!! Maleficent returns to Disney's Festival of Fantasy Parade at Walt Disney World today!!!



Love how the video shows it at night, as if there is a night time parade


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> Love how the video shows it at night, as if there is a night time parade


I wish they would run this parade twice like they do Disneyland parades on occasion. Like once during the day and once at night. It think this parade would be a cool one to witness at night.

I'm sure they filmed this during evening testing.


----------



## MommyinHonduras

MommaBerd said:


> Sooooo - we can have an actual, live photographer at a WALL, but a stationary camera at a meet and greet?


.  My first thought also


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

MommaBerd said:


> Sooooo - we can have an actual, live photographer at a WALL, but a stationary camera at a meet and greet?



Walls sell. Gotta follow the money.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I wish they would run this parade twice like they do Disneyland parades on occasion. Like once during the day and once at night. It think this parade would be a cool one to witness at night.
> 
> I'm sure they filmed this during evening testing.



yeah, even if not all the time, but during crowded times or when there are longer park hours and/or on weekends I think it would be great to run it twice ... sometimes tough to wait for a parade at 3pm in the heat of the summer


----------



## Firebird060

To be honest I would be happy if they just brought back Main Street Electrical Parade, I know not alot of people really liked it, but its better then nothing at night.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Firebird060 said:


> To be honest I would be happy if they just brought back Main Street Electrical Parade, I know not alot of people really liked it, but its better then nothing at night.


My favorite Disney Parade thank you very much...Plus, I would keep MSEP at Disneyland and let Disneyland use it whenever they want to bring it back. Walt Disney World didn't treat that parade really well. It looked so much better when it had its run at Disneyland than it did the last couple years of the WDW run.

Granted, the MSEP "home" is at Disneyland.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

New Duffy Friend coming to Shanghai Disneyland in 2019

(rough translation from the post in Mandarin):  “Quiet spoiler: cute Duffy will be welcoming his new friend. Start your annual pass with this information, and come and welcome TA together.”

i really hope "TA" stands for "Travel Agent" who is always up early trying to get discounts for the rest of them on their upcoming travels


https://tdrexplorer.com/new-duffy-friend-shanghai-disneyland/


----------



## Lesley Wake

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> New Duffy Friend coming to Shanghai Disneyland in 2019
> 
> (rough translation from the post in Mandarin):  “Quiet spoiler: cute Duffy will be welcoming his new friend. Start your annual pass with this information, and come and welcome TA together.”
> 
> i really hope "TA" stands for "Travel Agent" who is always up early trying to get discounts for the rest of them on their upcoming travels
> 
> 
> https://tdrexplorer.com/new-duffy-friend-shanghai-disneyland/


Guess I need to make sure to have extra space in my bag for this one! I'm not Duffy obsessed, but both Cookie and Gelatoni are adorable, so I'm planning to get them when I visit Asia later this year! I will probably also end up with Olu whenever I visit Aulani! Hoping Ta is super cute too!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Young Transplant Recipient Surprised By Minnie Mouse, Trip to Walt Disney World Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

V.I.PASSHOLDER Pop-Up Event Offers First Access to Disney Parks Artist Series Collection at Disney Springs


----------



## rteetz

*News*

How to Celebrate Maleficent’s Return to Disney’s Festival of Fantasy Parade at Walt Disney World Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Character Breakfast Coming To Auberge de Cendrillon in Disneyland Paris


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Disneyland Resort 1/25/19 (Get Your Ears On, Tons of Refurbishment Projects, ETC.)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: “Little Tokyo Travel Co.” Kiosk on Grand Avenue Opens at Disney’s Hollywood Studios


----------



## rteetz

*News*

SHOP: Sleeping Beauty Dooney & Bourke Purses Now Available on shopDisney


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Magic Kingdom 1/23/19 (Sonny Eclipse Returns, Surprise Celebration, Car Barn Open, ETC.)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Attraction-Inspired Tees Arrive at DisneyStyle


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Walt Disney Family Museum Offers Free Admission to Federal Employees


----------



## rteetz

*News*

An Advisory for Guests Flying to and from Theme Park or Cruise Destinations


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> How to Celebrate Maleficent’s Return to Disney’s Festival of Fantasy Parade at Walt Disney World Resort


Only Disney would try to find any possible way to get more money out of something that people have missed.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Princess Diaries 3 anyone?

https://people.com/movies/anne-hath...MCW3iJxPtcf1Hf_L1wUKgolFdRvHlUcGtyTqZk_lW00rA


----------



## intertile

MaC410 said:


> Maybe that's it? I just feel like I remember the flame coming out and lasting a little bit longer.


Maybe because the last time you saw it the flame was quite a big larger, and lasted much longer than anticipated...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Heinlich’s Chew Chew has arrived at Pixar! 

https://twitter.com/leeunkrich/status/1088868164350308352?s=21


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Princess Diaries 3 anyone?
> 
> https://people.com/movies/anne-hath...MCW3iJxPtcf1Hf_L1wUKgolFdRvHlUcGtyTqZk_lW00rA


 Oh please make this happen!!!  This is one we'd go to opening night!


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> New Attraction-Inspired Tees Arrive at DisneyStyle


I want all of these!!!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Firebird060 said:


> To be honest I would be happy if they just brought back Main Street Electrical Parade, I know not alot of people really liked it, but its better then nothing at night.


I miss that crazy music!  I actually found a ringtone with that music and changed the ring when my sister calls to that so I can hear it every now and then!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Foodie Guide to Lunar New Year 2019 at Disney California Adventure Park


----------



## Firebird060

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I miss that crazy music!  I actually found a ringtone with that music and changed the ring when my sister calls to that so I can hear it every now and then!



I agree,  I enjoy the music, yet it was the music that made some people not like the parade. Go Figure,  but honestly any nightime parade would be appreciated at WDW, I miss being able to watch the second night parade at close at like 2 am in the magic kingdom,   some great memories


----------



## ErinF

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Princess Diaries 3 anyone?
> 
> https://people.com/movies/anne-hath...MCW3iJxPtcf1Hf_L1wUKgolFdRvHlUcGtyTqZk_lW00rA



Yes, please!!


----------



## mum22girlz

For you Star Wars fans . . . Mark Willard on The Last Jedi
https://twitter.com/MarkWillard85/status/1088831130114187264


----------



## Tigger's ally

MissGina5 said:


> I want all of these!!!



if my wife gets within 500 feet of that Thunder Mountain tee, I pity the people in her way!


----------



## dolewhipdreams

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Princess Diaries 3 anyone?
> 
> https://people.com/movies/anne-hath...MCW3iJxPtcf1Hf_L1wUKgolFdRvHlUcGtyTqZk_lW00rA





ETA: The author mentions that she wants to see a Princess Diaries MUSICAL. Be still my heart!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mum22girlz said:


> For you Star Wars fans . . . Mark Willard on The Last Jedi
> https://twitter.com/MarkWillard85/status/1088831130114187264



Thanks for sharing - don’t want to stir the pot as I know this got discussed as naseum here before. 

I totally get what the author is saying and actually largely agree with hit m (though I don’t think the story was told as perfectly as it could have - I think a few small changes would have made a big difference). 

I think that challenge is people don’t want Luke to be Obi Wan or Yoda, they want him to be Luke - the person who had hope when no one else did.  Now people change and evolve but lik I said I don’t think the story trying to be told was 100% effective


----------



## saskdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thanks for sharing - don’t want to stir the pot as I know this got discussed as naseum here before.
> 
> I totally get what the author is saying and actually largely agree with hit m (though I don’t think the story was told as perfectly as it could have - I think a few small changes would have made a big difference).
> 
> I think that challenge is people don’t want Luke to be Obi Wan or Yoda, they want him to be Luke - the person who had hope when no one else did.  Now people change and evolve but like I said I don’t think the story trying to be told was 100% effective



I think we largely agree on our opinion of this movie.

One thing I would add to the authors thoughts is that we did sort of get that Luke baddass moment. I was totally pumped when Luke's projection showed up. When he brushed the dust off his shoulder after that onslaught it was one of the greatest moments in Star Wars history IMO. I still get chills at that point in the movie when I watch it. Yes, if I was making the movie it would have been slightly different, but I enjoyed it for what it was. I didn't cry in my soup because I didn't get my own way.


----------



## jade1

mum22girlz said:


> For you Star Wars fans . . . Mark Willard on The Last Jedi
> https://twitter.com/MarkWillard85/status/1088831130114187264



I think his take explains exactly what Rian did with Luke in TLJ. Lost, colossally catastrophic failure, ran away and hid etc.

Definitely humanized him. Died and passed the mantle to the true last Jedi-Rey.

So next we need to see the same from Rey I would presume.

Also this has Luke dead and gone and his story satisfactorily ended, so he won't be in IX much at all-if at all, maybe bit part as a force ghost at most.


----------



## tarak

MissGina5 said:


> I want all of these!!!



I want that Big Thunder Mountain tee!



Firebird060 said:


> I agree,  I enjoy the music, yet it was the music that made some people not like the parade. Go Figure,  but honestly any nightime parade would be appreciated at WDW, I miss being able to watch the second night parade at close at like 2 am in the magic kingdom,   some great memories



I worked at Disneyland in college and after hearing the parade twice a night for an entire summer, I was over the music.  Now that I'm a few decades removed, the music makes me happy.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Magic of Disney store at MCO now open!

https://attractionsmagazine.com/magic-of-disney-store-opens/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Trader Sams dress

https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/photos-new-trader-sams-dress-and-shrunken-zombie-head-purse-coming-soon/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Disney Vacation Club spirit Jersey 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/photos-ne...rsey-at-disneys-grand-californian-resort-spa/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Soundsational is back at Disneyland 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...d-resort/?CMP=ILC-DPFY19Q2wo0124180130190010E


----------



## Lsdolphin

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Royal Caribbean crew member goes overboard
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...yal-caribbean-crew-member-who-went-overboard/




Did they find this person?


----------



## rteetz

Lsdolphin said:


> Did they find this person?


I have not heard.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Soundsational is back at Disneyland
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...d-resort/?CMP=ILC-DPFY19Q2wo0124180130190010E



I like the new (recycled) vintage Mickey Mouse toy float.   Also, hot take, but I like or this parade better than Festival of Fantasy


----------



## OKW Lover

While driving to Epcot over the past week or two I've noticed some ground work being done around the existing solar farm.  Have we heard of any plans to expand this facility?


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Gates to Sunset Showcase Torn Down in Preparation for Lightning McQueen’s Racing Academy at Disney’s Hollywood Studios


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Channel Orders Second Season of “Coop & Cami Ask the World”


----------



## rteetz

*News*

LEGOLAND Florida Announces Opening Date for The LEGO MOVIE WORLD


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New magicbands 

http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...eme-parks-donald-daisy-and-its-a-small-world/


----------



## BLLB

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: Gates to Sunset Showcase Torn Down in Preparation for Lightning McQueen’s Racing Academy at Disney’s Hollywood Studios



I can’t quite figure out where this out.  Where is this located?


----------



## rteetz

BLLB said:


> I can’t quite figure out where this out.  Where is this located?


Right next to Rock n Rollercoaster


----------



## BLLB

The FP line you can see in the picture is the RNR FP line?  I guess I never noticed any of that before!  I was in too much of a hurry to get on the ride.  We always rope drop RNR.

Could you walk past the FP line before?  What was back there?  This is such a surprise


----------



## splash327

Is it just me or did wdwnt turn into a Disneyland site?  90% of the posts lately are a review of some food at Disneyland.


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New magicbands
> 
> http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...eme-parks-donald-daisy-and-its-a-small-world/


Will the IASW band have a special effect? Or is limited release different from limited edition?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Disney's movie release schedule for this year is insane.

March 8:  Captain Marvel (Marvel)
March 29: Dumbo (Disney Live Action)
April 17: Penguins (DisneyNature)
April 26: Avengers End Game (Marvel)
May 24: Aladdin (Disney Live Action)
June 21: Toy Story 4 (Pixar)
July 5: Spiderman Far From Home (Marvel)
July 19: The Lion King (Disney Live Action)
August 9:  Artemis Fowl (Disney Live Action)
November 22:  Frozen 2 (Disney Animation)
December 20:  Star Wars Episode 9 (Lucasfilm)

Is this even a smart idea? Aren't they just cannibalizing their own box office at this point? Haven't they ever heard about holding anything back?

That is all.


----------



## dina444444

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Disney's movie release schedule for this year is insane.
> 
> March 8:  Captain Marvel (Marvel)
> March 29: Dumbo (Disney Live Action)
> April 17: Penguins (DisneyNature)
> April 26: Avengers End Game (Marvel)
> May 24: Aladdin (Disney Live Action)
> June 21: Toy Story 4 (Pixar)
> July 5: Spiderman Far From Home (Marvel)
> July 19: The Lion King (Disney Live Action)
> August 9:  Artemis Fowl (Disney Live Action)
> November 22:  Frozen 2 (Disney Animation)
> December 20:  Star Wars Episode 9 (Lucasfilm)
> 
> Is this even a smart idea? Aren't they just cannibalizing their own box office at this point? Haven't they ever heard about holding anything back?
> 
> That is all.


It’s still less films than any other major studio.


----------



## dina444444

OSUZorba said:


> Will the IASW band have a special effect? Or is limited release different from limited edition?


Limited release means it’s sold for a certain frame of time and not limited to the number of units. Limited edition is limited to the number of units and those are the ones that have special effects.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Disney's movie release schedule for this year is insane.
> 
> March 8:  Captain Marvel (Marvel)
> March 29: Dumbo (Disney Live Action)
> April 17: Penguins (DisneyNature)
> April 26: Avengers End Game (Marvel)
> May 24: Aladdin (Disney Live Action)
> June 21: Toy Story 4 (Pixar)
> July 5: Spiderman Far From Home (Marvel)
> July 19: The Lion King (Disney Live Action)
> August 9:  Artemis Fowl (Disney Live Action)
> November 22:  Frozen 2 (Disney Animation)
> December 20:  Star Wars Episode 9 (Lucasfilm)
> 
> Is this even a smart idea? Aren't they just cannibalizing their own box office at this point? Haven't they ever heard about holding anything back?
> 
> That is all.


I think it would be better if Disney decided to move some movies to September and October since those are the only two months (not counting February) that they aren't releasing any movies for the rest of the year.


----------



## Mr. Mickey

Update: A week or two ago I posted about the article posted by WDWNT listing many problems within Disney world. I am here to announce that it is certainly possible that the list may have reached Disney as after 15 years a certain bear has been reunited with his tail:


----------



## Mr. Mickey

Mr. Mickey said:


> Update: A week or two ago I posted about the article posted by WDWNT listing many problems within Disney world. I am here to announce that it is certainly possible that the list may have reached Disney as after 15 years a certain bear has been reunited with his tail:



WDWNT also claims a large amount of other issues they mentioned in that previous article were fixed by Disney and will be citing them in their weekly Wednesday report of next week. Stay tuned


----------



## splash327

Mr. Mickey said:


> WDWNT also claims a large amount of other issues they mentioned in that previous article were fixed by Disney and will be citing them in their weekly Wednesday report of next week. Stay tuned



 I noticed several items were fixed last weekend when I was there.  One idea that came across our group is that the parks run full steam during the holidays with late hours which would limit the time they could fix things.  Now with the parks closing during the week at 9 and 10 instead of 12 or 1, they can fix more stuff.


----------



## osully

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Disney's movie release schedule for this year is insane.
> 
> March 8:  Captain Marvel (Marvel)
> March 29: Dumbo (Disney Live Action)
> April 17: Penguins (DisneyNature)
> April 26: Avengers End Game (Marvel)
> May 24: Aladdin (Disney Live Action)
> June 21: Toy Story 4 (Pixar)
> July 5: Spiderman Far From Home (Marvel)
> July 19: The Lion King (Disney Live Action)
> August 9:  Artemis Fowl (Disney Live Action)
> November 22:  Frozen 2 (Disney Animation)
> December 20:  Star Wars Episode 9 (Lucasfilm)
> 
> Is this even a smart idea? Aren't they just cannibalizing their own box office at this point? Haven't they ever heard about holding anything back?
> 
> That is all.



No. Looks to me like they will win a lot of weekends at the box office! They have something for everyone and almost every month. (Jan & Feb are the worst movie months of the year.)


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

osully said:


> No. Looks to me like they will win a lot of weekends at the box office! They have something for everyone and almost every month. (Jan & Feb are the worst movie months of the year.)


That's true they have something for everyone but unfortunately if you're the type of person who wants to see a lot of that you may find yourself having to pick and choose not only for a financial reason but also for an availability reason. In that respect I totally get what she's talking about. It is a lot in a short time frame when you consider it all. Not to mention Disney isn't the only company out there so now you've got a person who may want to see movies outside of Disney which could be further limiting.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Disney's movie release schedule for this year is insane.
> 
> March 8:  Captain Marvel (Marvel)
> March 29: Dumbo (Disney Live Action)
> April 17: Penguins (DisneyNature)
> April 26: Avengers End Game (Marvel)
> May 24: Aladdin (Disney Live Action)
> June 21: Toy Story 4 (Pixar)
> July 5: Spiderman Far From Home (Marvel)
> July 19: The Lion King (Disney Live Action)
> August 9:  Artemis Fowl (Disney Live Action)
> November 22:  Frozen 2 (Disney Animation)
> December 20:  Star Wars Episode 9 (Lucasfilm)
> 
> Is this even a smart idea? Aren't they just cannibalizing their own box office at this point? Haven't they ever heard about holding anything back?
> 
> That is all.


And I want to see 2 of these. Maybe 3. Meh.


----------



## Dfan79

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> And I want to see 2 of these. Maybe 3. Meh.



What??? There's at least 7 movies I'd kill someone to see right now.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Dfan79 said:


> What??? There's at least 7 movies I'd kill someone to see right now.


Toy Story 4, Star Wars (mostly because I HAVE to as a lifelong SW fan), and maybe Frozen 2 -- though my kids are at the age where they say they're "too old" for that one. 

The live action versions of animated films??  NOPE.  Particularly with Will Smith as the genie?!  Ugh.  And I could not possibly care less about anything Marvel -- same with DH and the kids. 

To each his/her own!  I'm always glad when anything Disney does well... more $$$ is a good thing.  But I am really not interested in most of what they are doing in film.


----------



## Farro

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> And I want to see 2 of these. Maybe 3. Meh.



Yeah.

I enjoy the live action and I'll happily watch them...but where is the new Tangled or Moana?   No more princess type movies? (Frozen 2 doesn't count, it's a sequel)


----------



## wareagle57

Farro said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I enjoy the live action and I'll happily watch them...but where is the new Tangled or Moana?   No more princess type movies? (Frozen 2 doesn't count, it's a sequel)



In 80ish years, there have only been about 15 "princess" movies or so. But I agree. Even though I'll see all but 2 or 3 of these most likely, I really want an original Pixar or Disney film.


----------



## mom2rtk

Farro said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I enjoy the live action and I'll happily watch them...but where is the new Tangled or Moana?   No more princess type movies? (Frozen 2 doesn't count, it's a sequel)


Disney is embarrassed by their princess past. The mere fact that some actresses with Disney ties recently made disparaging comments about some of the older movies confirmed that for me.


----------



## rteetz

mom2rtk said:


> Disney is embarrassed by their princess past. The mere fact that some actresses with Disney ties recently made disparaging comments about some of the older movies confirmed that for me.


What?


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I enjoy the live action and I'll happily watch them...but where is the new Tangled or Moana?   No more princess type movies? (Frozen 2 doesn't count, it's a sequel)


I believe a new princess film is slated for 2020 or 2021. We also have the Mulan live action in 2020.


----------



## scrappinginontario

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Disney's movie release schedule for this year is insane.
> 
> March 8:  Captain Marvel (Marvel)
> March 29: Dumbo (Disney Live Action)
> April 17: Penguins (DisneyNature)
> April 26: Avengers End Game (Marvel)
> May 24: Aladdin (Disney Live Action)
> June 21: Toy Story 4 (Pixar)
> July 5: Spiderman Far From Home (Marvel)
> July 19: The Lion King (Disney Live Action)
> August 9:  Artemis Fowl (Disney Live Action)
> November 22:  Frozen 2 (Disney Animation)
> December 20:  Star Wars Episode 9 (Lucasfilm)
> 
> Is this even a smart idea? Aren't they just cannibalizing their own box office at this point? Haven't they ever heard about holding anything back?
> 
> That is all.


  I like the lineup as our family will want to see about half of them.

We’re already looking forward to Mulan in 2020 so are glad that they’re not delaying any of these.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> And I want to see 2 of these. Maybe 3. Meh.



I am similar - or at least only I few I am willing to jump through the hoops and cost it takes to see a film in the theater - others I might see on Blu-ray 

We do already have our tickets for Captain Marvel though as my wife is psyched for that one.  I also suspect I will see Avengers and Episode IX and probably take the kids to Frozen 2

I don’t care about any of the live action remakes


----------



## TheMaxRebo

scrappinginontario said:


> I like the lineup as our family will want to see about half of them.
> 
> We’re already looking forward to Milan in 2020 so are glad that they’re not delaying any of these.



That’s exciting you are going to Italy next year! 


 (He said jokingly as someone who also has had “Mulan” autocorrected to “Milan”)


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am similar - or at least only I few I am willing to jump through the hoops and cost it takes to see a film in the theater - others I might see on Blu-ray
> 
> We do already have our tickets for Captain Marvel though as my wife is psyched for that one.  I also suspect I will see Avengers and Episode IX and probably take the kids to Frozen 2
> 
> I don’t care about any of the live action remakes


I’m the opposite. I’ll probably see most if not all. Artemis Fowl is a big question mark for me. I’m very excited to see Dumbo. Lion King I will still see because I love that film but I’m not thrilled with so much of it being the same.


----------



## fatmanatee

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Disney's movie release schedule for this year is insane.
> 
> March 8:  Captain Marvel (Marvel)
> March 29: Dumbo (Disney Live Action)
> April 17: Penguins (DisneyNature)
> April 26: Avengers End Game (Marvel)
> May 24: Aladdin (Disney Live Action)
> June 21: Toy Story 4 (Pixar)
> July 5: Spiderman Far From Home (Marvel)
> July 19: The Lion King (Disney Live Action)
> August 9:  Artemis Fowl (Disney Live Action)
> November 22:  Frozen 2 (Disney Animation)
> December 20:  Star Wars Episode 9 (Lucasfilm)
> 
> Is this even a smart idea? Aren't they just cannibalizing their own box office at this point? Haven't they ever heard about holding anything back?
> 
> That is all.



That’s a good question, and I want to say no? I feel like nothing is squeezed next to each other, at least where they have the same demographics, ie not putting Captain Marvel right next to the Avengers. One Q is whether the Dumbo/Aladdin/LK crowd decides to pass on other movies bc it’s too much.

And as far as those movies go, i’m curious if there will be any burnout with the live remakes.


----------



## SG131

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> And I want to see 2 of these. Maybe 3. Meh.


I’m with you there are 3 I want to see, I will probably see the 4th cause Avengers comes out a week before my Disney Cruise so if it’s on the ship for free I will go. None of the live actions really excite me.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Reusable bags now available at DHS

https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/photos-park-specific-reusable-bags-available-at-hollywood-studios/


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Reusable bags now available at DHS
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/photos-park-specific-reusable-bags-available-at-hollywood-studios/


I like how _this_ has been added... as compared to their last post on this topic... . 

_"Otherwise, plastic bags are still being offered to all guests, for now at least."_​


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Reusable bags now available at DHS
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/photos-park-specific-reusable-bags-available-at-hollywood-studios/


I'm so not trying to start the next installment of the reusable bag debate but I did want to highlight this aspect of the article: "Otherwise, plastic bags are still being offered to all guests, for now at least." Which is good to know considering the way the previous article was worded and of course we can infer the future they may not be given out at all but at least it's not a hard removal of plastic bags at the moment.

**Ok back on topic  **


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I like how _this_ has been added... as compared to their last post on this topic... .
> 
> _"Otherwise, plastic bags are still being offered to all guests, for now at least."_​


We were thinking about that part at the same time lol


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Reusable bags now available at DHS
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/photos-park-specific-reusable-bags-available-at-hollywood-studios/



oh my god. Those bags are fantastic! Look at the Epcot ones!

Can't wait to bring those home to shop with. We don't go until 2020!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Farro said:


> oh my god. Those bags are fantastic! Look at the Epcot ones!
> 
> Can't wait to bring those home to shop with. We don't go until 2020!


https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/park-specific-reusable-bags-now-available-at-epcot/


----------



## Farro

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/park-specific-reusable-bags-now-available-at-epcot/



I love them!!!

I'll buy something small like ears and buy the biggest bag for grocery purposes.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Resort reusable bags 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/photos-pa...vailable-at-resorts-across-walt-disney-world/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Animal Kingdom reusable bags 

https://wdwnt.news/19012706


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Animal Kingdom reusable bags
> 
> https://wdwnt.news/19012706



Gah!!! You're killing me!


----------



## jade1

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Disney's movie release schedule for this year is insane.
> 
> March 8:  Captain Marvel (Marvel)
> March 29: Dumbo (Disney Live Action)
> April 17: Penguins (DisneyNature)
> April 26: Avengers End Game (Marvel)
> May 24: Aladdin (Disney Live Action)
> June 21: Toy Story 4 (Pixar)
> July 5: Spiderman Far From Home (Marvel)
> July 19: The Lion King (Disney Live Action)
> August 9:  Artemis Fowl (Disney Live Action)
> November 22:  Frozen 2 (Disney Animation)
> December 20:  Star Wars Episode 9 (Lucasfilm)
> 
> Is this even a smart idea? Aren't they just cannibalizing their own box office at this point? Haven't they ever heard about holding anything back?
> 
> That is all.



Yea there is a lot this year. UNI and WB have a big list. Not a lot I'm planning yet though. Will see.

NBC/UNI
*Everybody Knows* Focus Features *2/8/19*
*Happy Death Day 2U* Universal *2/13/19*
*How to Train Your Dragon: The Hidden World* Universal *2/22/19*
*Greta* Focus Features *3/1/19*
*Captive State* Focus Features *3/15/19*
*The Mustang* Focus Features *3/15/19*
*Us* Universal *3/22/19*
*Little* Universal *4/12/19*
*A Dog's Journey* Universal *5/17/19*
*Untitled Blumhouse Productions Project IV* Universal *5/31/19*
*The Secret Life of Pets 2* Universal *6/7/19*
*Untitled Danny Boyle/Richard Curtis Comedy* Universal *6/28/19*
*Fast & Furious Presents: Hobbs & Shaw* Universal *8/2/19*
*Good Boys* Universal *8/16/19*
*Downton Abbey* Focus Features *9/20/19*
*Abominable* Universal *9/27/19*
*The Hunt (2019)* Universal *9/27/19*
*Untitled Blumhouse Productions Project I (2019)* Universal *10/18/19*
*Will Packer Comedy I (2019)* Universal *11/8/19*
*Last Christmas* Universal *11/15/19*
*Queen & Slim* Universal *11/27/19*
*Untitled Blumhouse Productions Project II (2019)* Universal *12/13/19*
*Cats* Universal *12/20/19*
*1917* Universal *12/25/19*

WB
*The LEGO Movie 2: The Second Part* Warner Bros. *2/8/19*
*Isn't It Romantic* Warner Bros. (New Line) *2/13/19*
*Shazam!* Warner Bros. *4/5/19*
*The Curse of La Llorona* Warner Bros. (New Line) *4/19/19*
*Detective Pikachu* Warner Bros. *5/10/19*
*The Sun Is Also a Star* Warner Bros. *5/17/19*
*Minecraft* Warner Bros. *5/24/19*
*Godzilla: King of the Monsters* Warner Bros. *5/31/19*
*Shaft (2019)* Warner Bros. *6/14/19*
*Untitled Conjuring Universe Film (2019)* Warner Bros. (New Line) *7/3/19*
*Untitled WB Event Film I (2019)* Warner Bros. *8/2/19*
*It: Chapter 2* Warner Bros. (New Line) *9/6/19*
*The Kitchen (2019)* Warner Bros. (New Line) *9/20/19*
*Joker (2019)* Warner Bros. *10/4/19*
*The Goldfinch* Warner Bros. *10/11/19*
*The Good Liar* Warner Bros. *11/15/19*
*Margie Claus* Warner Bros. *11/15/19*
*Superintelligence* Warner Bros. (New Line) *12/25/19*


----------



## SaintsManiac

Yep buying all of the bags. My grocery ones are getting worn out. How convenient! Lol

I hate the plastic bags.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Reusable bags now available at DHS
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/photos-park-specific-reusable-bags-available-at-hollywood-studios/



That’s kinda cool they have the reusable bags in different sizes - hope they stick in that $1-$2 range


----------



## AurumPunzel

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I like how _this_ has been added... as compared to their last post on this topic... .
> 
> _"Otherwise, plastic bags are still being offered to all guests, for now at least."_​


That's what I've been saying, citing merchandise CMs that have commented on the article that had the misleading title online. However, I'm disappointed to see that there won't be any Pandora-specific ones, which is rather interesting because Pandora uses different plastic bags to the rest of WDW, unless they're now using the standard Disney Parks Castle bags because of the Disney/Fox takeover that'll probably end the sui generis situation that Pandora currently has.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Disneyland Resort 1/27/19 (Valentine’s Month, Sleeping Beauty Castle Refurbishment, Pixar Pier, ETC.)


----------



## Jetku

AurumPunzel said:


> That's what I've been saying, citing merchandise CMs that have commented on the article that had the misleading title online. However, I'm disappointed to see that there won't be any Pandora-specific ones, which is rather interesting because Pandora uses different plastic bags to the rest of WDW, unless they're now using the standard Disney Parks Castle bags because of the Disney/Fox takeover that'll probably end the sui generis situation that Pandora currently has.



I think they’ll eventually have more options, even so far as one per resort. People (my wife) are more inclined to buy a bunch if they offer different varieties. The park ones look very well designed so far.


----------



## AurumPunzel

Jetku said:


> I think they’ll eventually have more options, even so far as one per resort. People (my wife) are more inclined to buy a bunch if they offer different varieties. The park ones look very well designed so far.


I was hoping for AoA ones because I would love to have a high-quality reusable bag with Ariel on it, since the only bags I have that feature Ariel on them is that one cheap laminated NWPP bag I got from a pound shop and those plastic bags the Disney Stores had, which I got in NYC last year and the year before.


----------



## dina444444

Got my kingdom hearts 3 pre order from target in the mail yesterday. Starting game play now. Official release is Tuesday.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dina444444 said:


> Got my kingdom hearts 3 pre order from target in the mail yesterday. Starting game play now. Official release is Tuesday.



Mine is ordered - told my wife to get that for me for my birthday which is next month.  Honestly first video game I have bought in 2+ years - so it better be good!


----------



## BigRed98

dina444444 said:


> Got my kingdom hearts 3 pre order from target in the mail yesterday. Starting game play now. Official release is Tuesday.



Please report back and let us know what you think. Gonna wait till after my semester is over to purchase.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New delicious drinks pin packs

http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/delic...ack-debuts-at-disney-parks-plus-pin-giveaway/


----------



## dina444444

BigRed98 said:


> Please report back and let us know what you think. Gonna wait till after my semester is over to purchase.


So far the graphics look great. Only drawback and this is of the series is how long it takes to get to actual game play.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

This is what I'm thinking with the Disney movie release schedule.

Yes, Universal is releasing a lot, but most of those movies won't be considered failures unless they exceed 100+ million at the box office (yes, some will, but not most).

Besides Penguins, any of those Disney movies are a failure unless they at least hit 100 million domestically.  I should have said that in my first post. Disney isn't releasing a bunch of low budget movies. Most of the movies on that list will be considered box office failures if they don't reach a large number. And I'm just not sure that is realistic.

It is a bit hard to say these numbers for sure, since Box office mojo hasn't released production budgets that far ahead and I don't really feel like researching farther.  But I think we can say that most of these movies were not cheap to make and Disney expects a great deal out of a lot of them, whether those expectations are because of name recognition (Frozen/Dumbo/Star Wars) or what have you. I just don't know if the average movie goer has enough money in any given year/summer to see this many movies. 

Going out on a limb, I'd say...

Expectations below 100 million:
Penguins

Need to hit at least 100 million to be a success:
Artemis Fowl

Need to hit at least 150 million to be a success:
Dumbo

Disney is not accustomed to Marvel movies making below 200 million. Only 4 so far have (not adjusted for inflation): Captain America, Ant Man, Thor and Incredible Hulk. 

Need to hit at least 200 million to be a success: 
Captain Marvel
Aladdin
Toy Story 4
Spiderman
Star Wars

The sky is the limit:
End Game
Lion King
Frozen 2

I just don't think it's wise to release this many high expectation movies in one year. I don't know if the box office can sustain that many.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> This is what I'm thinking with the Disney movie release schedule.
> 
> Yes, Universal is releasing a lot, but most of those movies won't be considered failures unless they exceed 100+ million at the box office (yes, some will, but not most).
> 
> Besides Penguins, any of those Disney movies are a failure unless they at least hit 100 million domestically.  I should have said that in my first post. Disney isn't releasing a bunch of low budget movies. Most of the movies on that list will be considered box office failures if they don't reach a large number. And I'm just not sure that is realistic.
> 
> It is a bit hard to say these numbers for sure, since Box office mojo hasn't released production budgets that far ahead and I don't really feel like researching farther.  But I think we can say that most of these movies were not cheap to make and Disney expects a great deal out of a lot of them, whether those expectations are because of name recognition (Frozen/Dumbo/Star Wars) or what have you. I just don't know if the average movie goer has enough money in any given year/summer to see this many movies.
> 
> Going out on a limb, I'd say...
> 
> Expectations below 100 million:
> Penguins
> 
> Need to hit at least 100 million to be a success:
> Artemis Fowl
> 
> Need to hit at least 150 million to be a success:
> Dumbo
> 
> Disney is not accustomed to Marvel movies making below 200 million. Only 4 so far have (not adjusted for inflation): Captain America, Ant Man, Thor and Incredible Hulk.
> 
> Need to hit at least 200 million to be a success:
> Captain Marvel
> Aladdin
> Toy Story 4
> Spiderman
> Star Wars
> 
> The sky is the limit:
> End Game
> Lion King
> Frozen 2
> 
> I just don't think it's wise to release this many high expectation movies in one year. I don't know if the box office can sustain that many.


I am sure Disney wants episode 9 to do much more than 200 million... Toy Story 4 will probably be a big one as well.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Any sign of MK reusable bags?


----------



## rteetz

scrappinginontario said:


> Any sign of MK reusable bags?


Its got a castle silhouette on it. Says Walt Disney World I believe.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> This is what I'm thinking with the Disney movie release schedule.
> 
> Yes, Universal is releasing a lot, but most of those movies won't be considered failures unless they exceed 100+ million at the box office (yes, some will, but not most).
> 
> Besides Penguins, any of those Disney movies are a failure unless they at least hit 100 million domestically.  I should have said that in my first post. Disney isn't releasing a bunch of low budget movies. Most of the movies on that list will be considered box office failures if they don't reach a large number. And I'm just not sure that is realistic.
> 
> It is a bit hard to say these numbers for sure, since Box office mojo hasn't released production budgets that far ahead and I don't really feel like researching farther.  But I think we can say that most of these movies were not cheap to make and Disney expects a great deal out of a lot of them, whether those expectations are because of name recognition (Frozen/Dumbo/Star Wars) or what have you. I just don't know if the average movie goer has enough money in any given year/summer to see this many movies.
> 
> Going out on a limb, I'd say...
> 
> Expectations below 100 million:
> Penguins
> 
> Need to hit at least 100 million to be a success:
> Artemis Fowl
> 
> Need to hit at least 150 million to be a success:
> Dumbo
> 
> Disney is not accustomed to Marvel movies making below 200 million. Only 4 so far have (not adjusted for inflation): Captain America, Ant Man, Thor and Incredible Hulk.
> 
> Need to hit at least 200 million to be a success:
> Captain Marvel
> Aladdin
> Toy Story 4
> Spiderman
> Star Wars
> 
> The sky is the limit:
> End Game
> Lion King
> Frozen 2
> 
> I just don't think it's wise to release this many high expectation movies in one year. I don't know if the box office can sustain that many.



I think the big issue, which you have mentioned, isn't the number of movies, but the fact Disney basically needs all of them to clear $100m just to break even (and then after marketing maybe not even then).  While other studios might have more films, they will have at least a handful that had like $40-60m budgets.   Just no way all those films do that well - thinking Aladdin, Dumbo, and Artemis Fowl are the most likely to look like "busts" but at least partly due to budgets


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think the big issue, which you have mentioned, isn't the number of movies, but the fact Disney basically needs all of them to clear $100m just to break even (and then after marketing maybe not even then).  While other studios might have more films, they will have at least a handful that had like $40-60m budgets.   Just no way all those films do that well - thinking Aladdin, Dumbo, and Artemis Fowl are the most likely to look like "busts" but at least partly due to budgets



Yep, pretty much what I was trying to say but you said it better. 

Most of these movies are expected to make a lot. And I just don't think they can, especially crowding them all into the year.


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think the big issue, which you have mentioned, isn't the number of movies, but the fact Disney basically needs all of them to clear $100m just to break even (and then after marketing maybe not even then).  While other studios might have more films, they will have at least a handful that had like $40-60m budgets.   Just no way all those films do that well - thinking Aladdin, Dumbo, and Artemis Fowl are the most likely to look like "busts" but at least partly due to budgets



I hope Dumbo isn't a bust. I'm really, really looking forward to it.

The others I can pass on. To be honest, after Beauty and The Beast, I didn't like any of the animated movies that came out of Disney (besides Pixar) until The Princess and the Frog! And I'm including Aladdin and The Lion King in that list (blasphemy, I know!) so I'm not excited for their live action remakes at all.

Oh, and shout out to my mom, today is her 80th birthday!!!


----------



## Mome Rath

AurumPunzel said:


> That's what I've been saying, citing merchandise CMs that have commented on the article that had the misleading title online. However, I'm disappointed to see that there won't be any Pandora-specific ones, which is rather interesting because Pandora uses different plastic bags to the rest of WDW, unless they're now using the standard Disney Parks Castle bags because of the Disney/Fox takeover that'll probably end the sui generis situation that Pandora currently has.



Pandora had reusables before everyone else, I got one about a year ago or so.  They still had them in December. (The CM's had a friendly contest going to see who could sell the most of them lol)

ETA; They have one side of daylight art work and one of night, I'd forgotten; Pandoran Bag


----------



## PolyRob

I love all of the reusable bags! 5 new designs, 3 sizes, totaling $22.50, minus AP discount, + tax = $19.17? I know what I am buying my next trip


----------



## mfly

PolyRob said:


> I love all of the reusable bags! 5 new designs, 3 sizes, totaling $22.50, minus AP discount, + tax = $19.17? I know what I am buying my next trip


The signs say “Discounts do not apply,” unfortunately. https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/park-specific-reusable-bags-now-available-at-epcot-2/


----------



## WiredForFlight

Even with out the discount they are affordable and can be added to the purchase and used as a gift bag. Least expensive souvenir at WDW.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Black Panther won the SAG award for best performance by a cast in a motion picture!


----------



## Dentam

Mome Rath said:


> Pandora had reusables before everyone else, I got one about a year ago or so.  They still had them in December. (The CM's had a friendly contest going to see who could sell the most of them lol)
> 
> ETA; They have one side of daylight art work and one of night, I'd forgotten; Pandoran Bag



Yep, my mom bought one when we were there last week!

Can't believe they released these new ones three days after we left.  Oh well!


----------



## PolyRob

mfly said:


> The signs say “Discounts do not apply,” unfortunately. https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/park-specific-reusable-bags-now-available-at-epcot-2/


$24 then... maybe I do not need ALL the sizes lol

I thought it worked at World of Disney the last time I went. I must have just not noticed 20 cents.


----------



## Killer Fish

dina444444 said:


> Got my kingdom hearts 3 pre order from target in the mail yesterday. Starting game play now. Official release is Tuesday.



Jealous!!!!!!

I am picking my copy up tomorrow and just crossing my fingers that Gamestop does not CXL my PS4 Pro Limited Editition KH Console....not sure if you saw the news but apparently they sold too many. I have not got a CXL email but I am waiting til I get it before being excited.

Can't believe after 13 years this game is finally coming out tomorrow!


----------



## Brocktoon

dina444444 said:


> Got my kingdom hearts 3 pre order from target in the mail yesterday. Starting game play now. Official release is Tuesday.



Had my Kingdom Hearts Limited Edition PS4 Pro CANCELLED on me a few days ago from GameStop!  GameStop is the only place in the US to get the limited system and apparently they oversold their pre-orders.  All I got was a lousy $25 online gift certificate.  I hate dealing with GameStop and this is another example of why ... pretty darn ticked as I pre-ordered within hours of the deal going live back in December.  They said they will not be getting anymore in stock so I'm out of luck along with a ton of other angry folks



> I am picking my copy up tomorrow and just crossing my fingers that Gamestop does not CXL my PS4 Pro Limited Editition KH Console



Luck did not favor me on this one.  If you didn't get a notice yet, you should be OK


----------



## dolewhipdreams

mom2rtk said:


> Disney is embarrassed by their princess past. The mere fact that some actresses with Disney ties recently made disparaging comments about some of the older movies confirmed that for me.





rteetz said:


> What?


^^what he said


----------



## YesterDark

jade1 said:


> I think his take explains exactly what Rian did with Luke in TLJ. Lost, colossally catastrophic failure, ran away and hid etc.
> 
> Definitely humanized him. Died and passed the mantle to the true last Jedi-Rey.
> 
> So next we need to see the same from Rey I would presume.
> 
> Also this has Luke dead and gone and his story satisfactorily ended, so he won't be in IX much at all-if at all, maybe bit part as a force ghost at most.



I know I'm replying to a post a few days old, but I loved that thread. And I think one main issue with the story is that we didn't get to see Luke's failure so the audience didn't go through Luke's failure with him, it was just a back story. I'm not sure how you get around that without hamfisted flashbacks. Unless you make TFA a full blown movie about the search for Luke and not an introduction to new characters and new arcs (Resistance vs. New Order).


----------



## mom2rtk

rteetz said:


> What?





dolewhipdreams said:


> ^^what he said



The emphasis has been on all things non-princess for some time at Disney. Marvel, Star Wars, Avatar, Toy Story.

Add to that these comments from some high profile Disney actresses. I can't imagine they would come out with these comments, pretty close in time, without approval from Disney.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/life...ut-snow-white-consent/?utm_term=.ea7dae01c5f2


----------



## YesterDark

From that list of movies, I'll probably end up seeing a few in the movies with the family (Star Wars, Frozen, maybe Lion King). The rest will be watched at home with the kiddos. I'm excited for all of them though.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

mom2rtk said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/life...ut-snow-white-consent/?utm_term=.ea7dae01c5f2


Sorry. Kazue Muta is over the top in that article. Obviously, the prince knew Snow White and was kissing her goodbye due to her death. Giving consent in death. GIVE ME A BREAK. It does NOT promote sexual violence!

There are real issues to deal with in the Me Too Movement. Stuff like this only cheapens real problems we're having.


----------



## PolyRob

Brocktoon said:


> Had my Kingdom Hearts Limited Edition PS4 Pro CANCELLED on me a few days ago from GameStop!  GameStop is the only place in the US to get the limited system and apparently they oversold their pre-orders.  All I got was a lousy $25 online gift certificate.  I hate dealing with GameStop and this is another example of why ... pretty darn ticked as I pre-ordered within hours of the deal going live back in December.  They said they will not be getting anymore in stock so I'm out of luck along with a ton of other angry folks
> 
> 
> 
> Luck did not favor me on this one.  If you didn't get a notice yet, you should be OK


I'm really regretting not picking up a PS4 on Thanksgiving/Black Friday for this game. Live and learn!


----------



## Moliphino

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Disney's movie release schedule for this year is insane.
> 
> March 8:  Captain Marvel (Marvel)
> March 29: Dumbo (Disney Live Action)
> April 17: Penguins (DisneyNature)
> April 26: Avengers End Game (Marvel)
> May 24: Aladdin (Disney Live Action)
> June 21: Toy Story 4 (Pixar)
> July 5: Spiderman Far From Home (Marvel)
> July 19: The Lion King (Disney Live Action)
> August 9:  Artemis Fowl (Disney Live Action)
> November 22:  Frozen 2 (Disney Animation)
> December 20:  Star Wars Episode 9 (Lucasfilm)
> 
> Is this even a smart idea? Aren't they just cannibalizing their own box office at this point? Haven't they ever heard about holding anything back?
> 
> That is all.



I'll definitely see Captain Marvel and Endgame in theaters. Possibly also Spiderman and Toy Story. That's an awful lot of live action remakes for one year and I'm not particularly interested in seeing any of them (in the theater or at home).


----------



## Killer Fish

Brocktoon said:


> Had my Kingdom Hearts Limited Edition PS4 Pro CANCELLED on me a few days ago from GameStop!  GameStop is the only place in the US to get the limited system and apparently they oversold their pre-orders.  All I got was a lousy $25 online gift certificate.  I hate dealing with GameStop and this is another example of why ... pretty darn ticked as I pre-ordered within hours of the deal going live back in December.  They said they will not be getting anymore in stock so I'm out of luck along with a ton of other angry folks



That is brutal sorry to hear that....I freaked out last week because when they tried to charge the card Chase marked it as fraud....quickly emailed them and got it fixed but the charge has disappeared and I still don't have tracking info.

Pretty ridiculous how bad Gamestop botched this.


----------



## Firebird060

So does anyone have a Idea when the Trader Sams  Dress and or Purse will be released,   I know my wife will be geeked, and Im hoping it will be up next week when we are there


----------



## mikepizzo

mom2rtk said:


> The emphasis has been on all things non-princess for some time at Disney. Marvel, Star Wars, Avatar, Toy Story.
> 
> Add to that these comments from some high profile Disney actresses. I can't imagine they would come out with these comments, pretty close in time, without approval from Disney.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/life...ut-snow-white-consent/?utm_term=.ea7dae01c5f2



Just my opinon, but it's best to follow the money.  Look at the top 20 all time worldwide Box Office numbers for Disney.  Only 2 Princess movies (Frozen in 7th, Beauty and the Beast remake in 8th place).  The emphasis has been on non-Princess things because that's what has been bringing home the bacon.  They still have Princess stuff in the works (Frozen 2, Mulan remake, and isn't there an untitled Princess movie in the works?).

Also, call me naive, but I don't think Disney acts as some cartel that comes and breaks your knee-caps if you badmouth them.  They can't control what someone says or does, even high profile stars.  Back in 2014 Meryl Streep bashed Walt Disney (the person) at the National Board of Review dinner.  Didn't stop her from appearing in Mary Poppins returns.  Money talks.


----------



## rteetz

mom2rtk said:


> The emphasis has been on all things non-princess for some time at Disney. Marvel, Star Wars, Avatar, Toy Story.
> 
> Add to that these comments from some high profile Disney actresses. I can't imagine they would come out with these comments, pretty close in time, without approval from Disney.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/life...ut-snow-white-consent/?utm_term=.ea7dae01c5f2


Disney is not embarrassed by their princess past. If they were they wouldn't be pushed in the parks still and they are still a HUGE money maker for merchandise. 

I think the Kristen Bell comments were a bit ridiculous myself. I can't think Disney was thrilled with her comments. I also don't think they would be remaking all of the princess movies (especially the little mermaid as thats one thats been called out) if they were worried.


----------



## rteetz

mikepizzo said:


> Just my opinon, but it's best to follow the money.  Look at the top 20 all time worldwide Box Office numbers for Disney.  Only 2 Princess movies (Frozen in 7th, Beauty and the Beast remake in 8th place).  The emphasis has been on non-Princess things because that's what has been bringing home the bacon.  They still have Princess stuff in the works (Frozen 2, Mulan remake, and isn't there an untitled Princess movie in the works?).
> 
> Also, call me naive, but I don't think Disney acts as some cartel that comes and breaks your knee-caps if you badmouth them.  They can't control what someone says or does, even high profile stars.  Back in 2014 Meryl Streep bashed Walt Disney (the person) at the National Board of Review dinner.  Didn't stop her from appearing in Mary Poppins returns.  Money talks.
> 
> View attachment 378693


Agree with everything here. Moana while did fine wasn't a break out craze like Frozen so they didn't rush to make another princess film right away. I believe one is  on the docket. 

Meryl was also in Disney's Into the Woods. Like you said money talks and she has been critical of Walt in the past.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

It’s Lunar New Year at the Disneyland Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Alex and Ani Lady and the Tramp Bangle Now Available at Disney Springs and Online


----------



## rteetz

*News*

SHOP: Alice at the Mad Tea Party Disney Parks Funko POP! Figure Now Available on shopDisney


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney PhotoPass Has New Website; Guests Should Complete Purchases by Tonight


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Super-Charged Disney PhotoPass Opportunities at Disney’s Hollywood Studios


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Backlot Express at Disney's Hollywood Studios Introduces New Menu


----------



## Firebird060

There really is only a few things in Disney that they dont promote.  The Biggest one is Song of the South,  sure you have splash mountain,  but a majority of people only first hear the song Zipadeedoodah on Splash Mountain,  or watching some of the old TV Show/Specials Disney used to have on TV.   Other than that, the Princess debate if it can really be called anything other then a debate is all perception.  Some people perceive things differently and thats ok but in saying that I feel Disney sees the Golden Age as just that a Golden Age, whatever people might see now isnt part of the Story Disney was trying to tell when they told them, or to be honest, retold them from other classic fairy tales.  I value everyone opions on all issues but in this case dont look for ill intent when there wasn't any on Disneys part


----------



## merry_nbright

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> SHOP: Alice at the Mad Tea Party Disney Parks Funko POP! Figure Now Available on shopDisney



Do we know if this is sold out in the parks yet or not?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Kayla an Orca at SeaWorld Orlando has passed away...

https://www.clickorlando.com/news/kayla-30-year-old-orca-dies-at-seaworld-orlando

_This is not the place for a debate on whether or not Orca's should be in captivity. _


----------



## rteetz

merry_nbright said:


> Do we know if this is sold out in the parks yet or not?


I have not heard.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

mom2rtk said:


> The emphasis has been on all things non-princess for some time at Disney. Marvel, Star Wars, Avatar, Toy Story.
> 
> Add to that these comments from some high profile Disney actresses. I can't imagine they would come out with these comments, pretty close in time, without approval from Disney.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/life...ut-snow-white-consent/?utm_term=.ea7dae01c5f2


Ohh gotcha. I wasn't aware of Kristen Bell's statements. I knew Kiera Knightly had said those things. I could write an essay on princess culture and why it isn't the terrible thing that many make it out to be, but as far as the movie discussion I definitely agree that it's probably more because of the money. Thanks for sharing the article, though!


----------



## OKW Lover

mikepizzo said:


>


Very interesting chart.  Wondering about the source of this info and if the numbers are inflation adjusted.


----------



## j2thomason

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney PhotoPass Has New Website; Guests Should Complete Purchases by Tonight


Did the prepurchase discount of $169 go away? I only saw $199 on the new website.


----------



## rteetz

OKW Lover said:


> Very interesting chart.  Wondering about the source of this info and if the numbers are inflation adjusted.


Not adjusted for inflation.


----------



## rteetz

j2thomason said:


> Did the prepurchase discount of $169 go away? I only saw $199 on the new website.


Not that I am aware of.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Feels like all we heard for years what that Disney had nothing for boys and everything was princesses ... and now, just like that, Disney is Anti-princess just because Star Wars and Marvel movies make money?

Everything is cyclical - they went years without a princess movie and then had the renaissance with Littler Mermaid, etc.   They just had Frozen not that long ago and then Moana, Frozen 2 coming out, and I think a future unnamed princess movie too

I think more they are just evolving what a princess is and the role they play in the movies - but that is like everything.  Moving from "someday my prince will come" to "I am Moana!!!!" - just like moving from "See what a little wishing can do?" to "Reach out and find your happily ever after"

Obviously I would never tell anyone how to raise their kids, but rather than just banning things, why not make it a teaching moment and explain how times have changed and, with Snow White, it wasn't anything sexual to it but why you can't translate that to other settings, etc.


----------



## mikepizzo

OKW Lover said:


> Very interesting chart.  Wondering about the source of this info and if the numbers are inflation adjusted.



As @rteetz stated the numbers are not adjusted for inflation.  I've never been an executive, but I would argue that executives care about today dollars, not historical dollars.  

Also, the screenshot was grabbed from All Time Worldwide Box Office for Walt Disney Movies.  BoxOfficeMojo is typically my go to for this kind of stuff but I was having trouble finding a worldwide box office list by studio on their site.  Probably just me not looking carefully enough.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Epcot inspired Mickey sipper

http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/epcot-inspired-mickey-sipper-arrives-at-disney-parks/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikepizzo said:


> As @rteetz stated the numbers are not adjusted for inflation.  I've never been an executive, but I would argue that executives care about today dollars, not historical dollars.
> 
> Also, the screenshot was grabbed from All Time Worldwide Box Office for Walt Disney Movies.  BoxOfficeMojo is typically my go to for this kind of stuff but I was having trouble finding a worldwide box office list by studio on their site.  Probably just me not looking carefully enough.



Box office definitely is one part ... but having just recently went to see Disney on Ice presents Frozen and seeing the building packed and full of girls in their princess dresses all buying glowing wands, etc. and singing "Let it Go" at the top of their lungs, definitely other revenue sources to the Princess line for Disney


----------



## YesterDark

rteetz said:


> Not that I am aware of.



@j2thomason I just purchased photopass when I booked for later this year. The cost was $160 something bucks.


----------



## YesterDark

TheMaxRebo said:


> Box office definitely is one part ... but having just recently went to see Disney on Ice presents Frozen and seeing the building packed and full of girls in their princess dresses all buying glowing wands, etc. and singing "Let it Go" at the top of their lungs, definitely other revenue sources to the Princess line for Disney



As you may already know having a young one yourself (my daughter is about to turn 6), my whole house is filled with princess dresses and princess branded toys. I have a flip open Princess computer for gods sake with Aurora on the top of it.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Epcot inspired Mickey sipper
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/epcot-inspired-mickey-sipper-arrives-at-disney-parks/


A Lion King sipper?!?!?!  

I hope it's still around in a week (if it is at WDW)!


----------



## amalone1013

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Epcot inspired Mickey sipper
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/epcot-inspired-mickey-sipper-arrives-at-disney-parks/


I finally want a sipper.

Why is it in DCA first again? Lol.


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney PhotoPass Has New Website; Guests Should Complete Purchases by Tonight



Can I just say THANK GOODNESS it now sorts newest to oldest!  When you had a year's worth of pictures getting down to the newest took forever.  Hopefully the download process has improved, too.


----------



## scrappinginontario

FrankieWinthrop said:


> Can I just say THANK GOODNESS it now sorts newest to oldest!  When you have a year's worth of pictures getting down the newest took forever.  Hopefully the download process has improved, too.


  I like the new look too!  At first glance, easier to quickly see pictures.


----------



## j2thomason

scrappinginontario said:


> I like the new look too!  At first glance, easier to quickly see pictures.


It's much easier to see your most recent pictures instead of having to scroll to the bottom. Now you can filter oldest to newest. That is a great improvement!


----------



## saskdw

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> And I want to see 2 of these. Maybe 3. Meh.



The 3 Marvel movies and Star Wars are the theater movies for us. The others are wait until we can watch them at home movies.


----------



## MommaBerd

mom2rtk said:


> The emphasis has been on all things non-princess for some time at Disney. Marvel, Star Wars, Avatar, Toy Story.
> 
> Add to that these comments from some high profile Disney actresses. I can't imagine they would come out with these comments, pretty close in time, without approval from Disney.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/life...ut-snow-white-consent/?utm_term=.ea7dae01c5f2



Thanks for sharing this article, though it makes me sad that people extrapolate sexual violence from an innocent kiss - “true love’s kiss.” I can’t imagine a single one of my boys, or any of their friends, watching Snow White or Sleeping Beauty and thinking, “Hey! If a prince can kiss a sleeping girl, then I can do whatever I want to a sleeping girl.” Just ugh!


----------



## saskdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think the big issue, which you have mentioned, isn't the number of movies, but the fact Disney basically needs all of them to clear $100m just to break even (and then after marketing maybe not even then).  While other studios might have more films, they will have at least a handful that had like $40-60m budgets.   Just no way all those films do that well - thinking Aladdin, Dumbo, and Artemis Fowl are the most likely to look like "busts" but at least partly due to budgets



I'm no expert on this, but I wonder with a movie like Dumbo if they judge it on the long term success?

It might not be a huge success at the box office, but when you factor in, digital copies, Blurays, tv rights etc over the next 10 years would it be profitable?

This is a movie that won't get us out to the theater, but I might buy a Bluray or certainly watch on tv in the future.


----------



## PolyRob

FrankieWinthrop said:


> Can I just say THANK GOODNESS it now sorts newest to oldest!  When you had a year's worth of pictures getting down to the newest took forever.  Hopefully the download process has improved, too.





scrappinginontario said:


> I like the new look too!  At first glance, easier to quickly see pictures.





j2thomason said:


> It's much easier to see your most recent pictures instead of having to scroll to the bottom. Now you can filter oldest to newest. That is a great improvement!



I'm hoping there is a server enhancement or storage capacity upgrade combined with the website redesign. I'm in the practice of contacting PhotoPass support before a new trip to purge my account of old photos. I was told I had "too many photos" back in 2017 and it was causing my account to crash. With the AP I stop at any/all PhotoPass opportunities if time permits!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *I think the Kristen Bell comments were a bit ridiculous myself.* I can't think Disney was thrilled with her comments. I also don't think they would be remaking all of the princess movies (especially the little mermaid as thats one thats been called out) if they were worried.


*Her comments are ludicrous.  *That's pretty consistent for her, though.  I agree that it's extremely unlikely that her mouthing off was in any way sanctioned by Disney.  One need only look around the parks to see that a good deal of their bread and butter is still in the princess arena. 

That said, I think that @mom2rtk is onto something with Disney jumping on the bandwagon with a concerted effort to portray girls and women differently.  Sometimes they hit, sometimes they miss on that one, IMO.  I think a lot of it feels contrived and ignores that there actually are some differences in very many kids' interests along gender lines.  *GASP*



MommaBerd said:


> Thanks for sharing this article, though it makes me sad that people extrapolate sexual violence from an innocent kiss - “true love’s kiss.” I can’t imagine a single one of my boys, or any of their friends, watching Snow White or Sleeping Beauty and thinking, “Hey! If a prince can kiss a sleeping girl, then I can do whatever I want to a sleeping girl.” Just ugh!


If it's any consolation, my kids come home at least once a week hearing something lunatic like this uttered by a teacher or other adult in their sphere, and from what they say, the KIDS all think it's completely insane.  My hope is that tweens/teens these days will be smarter than the adults of today as this pendulum inevitably swings back some... not all the way, but some. 




rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney PhotoPass Has New Website; Guests Should Complete Purchases by Tonight


PLEASE let this be an actual improvement in what has been a HORRIBLE website...


----------



## wareagle57

merry_nbright said:


> Do we know if this is sold out in the parks yet or not?



I saw a post in the Disneyland forums of a huge stack of them yesterday. I'm hoping the huge pricetag leaves them scrambling to get ride of them and possibly lower the price.


----------



## OKW Lover

mikepizzo said:


> As @rteetz stated the numbers are not adjusted for inflation. I've never been an executive, but I would argue that executives care about today dollars, not historical dollars.


Certainly true in the moment.  But when comparing movies released many years apart its harder to tell what is really the "big thing"


----------



## mollmoll4

wareagle57 said:


> I saw a post in the Disneyland forums of a huge stack of them yesterday. I'm hoping the huge pricetag leaves them scrambling to get ride of them and possibly lower the price.



They are available at ShopDisney as of this morning

https://www.shopdisney.com/alice-at-the-mad-tea-party-pop-vinyl-figure-by-funko-1502644

I can't believe they are charging $50 for this. I know it's slightly larger than a normal POP! but they average $8-15 retail most of the time. The splash one actually ended up as part of the "twice upon a year sale" and is currently $30 from $40. That's larger than the Alice one.


----------



## Roxyfire

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> *Her comments are ludicrous.  *That's pretty consistent for her, though.  I agree that it's extremely unlikely that her mouthing off was in any way sanctioned by Disney.  One need only look around the parks to see that a good deal of their bread and butter is still in the princess arena.
> 
> That said, I think that @mom2rtk is onto something with Disney jumping on the bandwagon with a concerted effort to portray girls and women differently.  Sometimes they hit, sometimes they miss on that one, IMO.  I think a lot of it feels contrived and ignores that there actually are some differences in very many kids' interests along gender lines.  *GASP*
> 
> 
> If it's any consolation, my kids come home at least once a week hearing something lunatic like this uttered by a teacher or other adult in their sphere, and from what they say, the KIDS all think it's completely insane.  My hope is that tweens/teens these days will be smarter than the adults of today as this pendulum inevitably swings back some... not all the way, but some.



It's probably a good idea to question the ideas and things we see in media. Just because Bell worked on a Disney movie doesn't mean she has to agree with everything ever produced by the company. It's probably a good idea to not accept random food things from strangers or kiss people when they're asleep and remember a story is just that: a story. I don't see what's ludicrous about it at all. But that's the beauty of free speech and expression: we all have our own thoughts and ideas.


----------



## mikepizzo

TheMaxRebo said:


> Box office definitely is one part ... but having just recently went to see Disney on Ice presents Frozen and seeing the building packed and full of girls in their princess dresses all buying glowing wands, etc. and singing "Let it Go" at the top of their lungs, definitely other revenue sources to the Princess line for Disney



Oh I definitely agree.  I was speaking about the movie pipeline specifically.  I am in 'the Princesses are alive and well' camp.



OKW Lover said:


> Certainly true in the moment.  But when comparing movies released many years apart its harder to tell what is really the "big thing"



Oh sure.  I think it's important to recognize that Marvel fatigue has yet to set in.  It will be interesting to see what happens after the next Avenger's movie though.  Do they stay with the current schedule?  Do they take a break for a few years to rebuild everything?  I think as long as they keep making well made entertaining movies the Marvel train is going to keep on trucking.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Roxyfire said:


> It's probably a good idea to not accept random food things from strangers or kiss people when they're asleep and remember a story is just that: a story. I don't see what's ludicrous about it at all.


So as not to take the thread off track, I'll just say this one last thing by way of explanation. What is ludicrous to me is the idea that anyone ever actually got the impression from watching Snow White that they should go around kissing girls or women while they are asleep. My kids laughed when we discussed that article -- ludicrous to them that anyone could actually get that message.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

VIDEO: “Bo Peep” Is Back For “Toy Story 4”; Character Poster and Video Preview Released


----------



## rteetz

*News*

SHOP: Personalized Disney Parks Vacation Gear Available Now Online at shopDisney


----------



## Roxyfire

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> So as not to take the thread off track, I'll just say this one last thing by way of explanation. What is ludicrous to me is the idea that anyone ever actually got the impression from watching Snow White that they should go around kissing girls or women while they are asleep. My kids laughed when we discussed that article -- ludicrous to them that anyone could actually get that message.



Yeah I don't want to take it off track further either but that's how media can be interpreted though. Lots of pervasive ideas and sneaky things that we don't really notice until we think about them a bit more. Just because you yourself never got that impression doesn't mean that no one ever did before in the history of time. That gesture (the waking up with a kiss) was always seen as romantic to me when I was a girl but in reality it's kinda troubling. And to be honest if someone got that close to my face when I was asleep and woke me up they may end up with a black eye. But yeah it's a really interesting topic and lots of room for interpretation.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Adorable New “it’s a small world” Blanket, Pins, and Ornaments Sail Into Disney Parks


----------



## rteetz

Roxyfire said:


> Yeah I don't want to take it off track further either but that's how media can be interpreted though. Lots of pervasive ideas and sneaky things that we don't really notice until we think about them a bit more. Just because you yourself never got that impression doesn't mean that no one ever did before in the history of time. That gesture (the waking up with a kiss) was always seen as romantic to me when I was a girl but in reality it's kinda troubling. And to be honest if someone got that close to my face when I was asleep and woke me up they may end up with a black eye. But yeah it's a really interesting topic and lots of room for interpretation.


I think a lot of people forget the time period in which these films or books are made. Snow White is from the 1930s. Thats a LOT different period than 2019. Same goes for books that are being banned from schools. Don't ban teach that this is a different time period and show how things have changed.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS - Frontera Cocina unveils limited-time 'Taste of Mexico City'


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> VIDEO: “Bo Peep” Is Back For “Toy Story 4”; Character Poster and Video Preview Released



Why is that Bo Peep character poster giving me Star Wars vibes?  Probably the blue being so similar to Rey's lightsaber...or is that Luke's?  I'm not a Star Wars fan so I have no idea.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> VIDEO: “Bo Peep” Is Back For “Toy Story 4”; Character Poster and Video Preview Released


I had assumed Forky was just for that promo, it’ll be interesting to see him in the movie.


----------



## samsteele

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS - Frontera Cocina unveils limited-time 'Taste of Mexico City'


This looks good. Frontera Cocina always seems to be half empty and not as popular as others in Dis Springs. That's too bad as the menu looks great for fans of Mexican food. Wonder if they are reworking the menu because traffic is so slow.


----------



## rteetz

samsteele said:


> This looks good. Frontera Cocina always seems to be half empty and not as popular as others in Dis Springs. That's too bad as the menu looks great for fans of Mexican food. Wonder if they are reworking the menu because traffic is so slow.


I really need to try it one of these days.


----------



## sachilles

I thought they did seasonal menus to highlight certain regions cuisine, so don't think  this is a menu shake up.


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> I think a lot of people forget the time period in which these films or books are made. Snow White is from the 1930s. Thats a LOT different period than 2019. Same goes for books that are being banned from schools. Don't ban teach that this is a different time period and show how things have changed.



Yep thats another factor too. I think the topics are relevant and shouldn't be banned but also maybe don't bring that stuff up with children that are too young either. These movies are still really great even if they aren't a perfect representation of our modern era.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Inside Out at DCA

http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/lates...ut-attraction-at-disney-california-adventure/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I think a lot of people forget the time period in which these films or books are made. Snow White is from the 1930s. Thats a LOT different period than 2019. Same goes for books that are being banned from schools. Don't ban teach that this is a different time period and show how things have changed.



and not just the time period factor - but also that in fairytales there is a lot of symbolism.  Snow White pines for a better life, away from her even stepmother, and she is rewarded with that by being a good and kind person.  Ariel is fascinated by the human world - and was so before she saw Eric, he just became the embodiment of that - and she was willing to make a sacrifice to go after what she wanted.

Can they be looked at in a negative light?  Sure, but I think discussion about them does a lot more good than banning them ... and to be honest, if you take this as a reason to behave a certain way, you were probably going to do that anyway, his didn't completely give your views a 360


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikepizzo said:


> Why is that Bo Peep character poster giving me Star Wars vibes?  Probably the blue being so similar to Rey's lightsaber...or is that Luke's?  I'm not a Star Wars fan so I have no idea.



Well, it was Anikins that then Luke had and then Ray found (and then Luke threw away) - though Luke had constructed another lightsaber for Return of the Jedi

But it does give of a vibe of Ray, with her stance (and having similar silhouetted pants vs the puffy dress) and holding the cane similar to how Rey held her staff


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS - Frontera Cocina unveils limited-time 'Taste of Mexico City'





rteetz said:


> I really need to try it one of these days.





samsteele said:


> This looks good. Frontera Cocina always seems to be half empty and not as popular as others in Dis Springs. That's too bad as the menu looks great for fans of Mexican food. Wonder if they are reworking the menu because traffic is so slow.



I recently tried Frontera Cocina for my first time this New Year day and it was absolutely delicious! All the ingredients are fresh and there's lots to choose from. I also love how they keep doing these limited menus. When I was there, the place was crowded but it was also New Years.


----------



## SaintsManiac

New Photo Pass site gets a million thumbs up from me! I hated the old way.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

themed-reusable-plastic-bags-now-available-at-disneyland-resort


----------



## mikepizzo

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, it was Anikins that then Luke had and then Ray found (and then Luke threw away) - though Luke had constructed another lightsaber for Return of the Jedi
> 
> But it does give of a vibe of Ray, with her stance (and having similar silhouetted pants vs the puffy dress) and holding the cane similar to how Rey held her staff



I'm happy someone else at least see's it.  



SaintsManiac said:


> New Photo Pass site gets a million thumbs up from me! I hated the old way.



Me too.  I wish the 'download all' option wasn't semi-hidden though.


----------



## Moliphino

mikepizzo said:


> Why is that Bo Peep character poster giving me Star Wars vibes?  Probably the blue being so similar to Rey's lightsaber...or is that Luke's?  I'm not a Star Wars fan so I have no idea.



It's almost exactly the same stance as Rey (here, for example, which is actually a Rey toy).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS* 

New AP popcorn bucket at Disneyland for Mickey’s 90th is a Steamboats willie inspired balloon shape - available starting Feb 1st

https://disneyland.disney.go.com/ne...Vfk2SvSRC5MdJ13Bvf5ALsJQ0XvlTmEmhFWCYDSFq2DI8


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> New AP popcorn bucket at Disneyland for Mickey’s 90th is a Steamboats willie inspired balloon shape - available starting Feb 1st
> 
> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/ne...Vfk2SvSRC5MdJ13Bvf5ALsJQ0XvlTmEmhFWCYDSFq2DI8
> View attachment 378752


Incredibly jealous of this one.


----------



## rteetz

*News 
*
Bob Iger tweets Black Panther is coming back to participating AMC theaters from Feb. 1-7. Tickets are said to be free and they will donate $1.5 million to UNCF.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

*Initial Testing Underway for Disney Skyliner Gondolas – More Details Revealed!*


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> *Initial Testing Underway for Disney Skyliner Gondolas – More Details Revealed!*



the one they show in the video with Micky and Minnie is just too good to be true.  Love that pic.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Hepatitis A Case Reported at Hoop-Dee-Doo Musical Revue


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Special V.I.PASSHOLDER Pop-up Event Planned at Disney’s Hollywood Studios for Walt Disney World Passholders


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> Incredibly jealous of this one.


Maybe it will eventually come to WDW like the Sulley popcorn bucket and the Mickey cup at a discount lol


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Princess dining experience at Napa Rose

https://disneyland.disney.go.com/di...n-hotel/disney-princess-breakfast-adventures/

$125 for adults and kids....


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Princess dining experience at Napa Rose
> 
> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/di...n-hotel/disney-princess-breakfast-adventures/
> 
> $125 for adults and kids....


Even though I would never do this, who would spend $125 per person on breakfast?


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Princess dining experience at Napa Rose
> 
> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/di...n-hotel/disney-princess-breakfast-adventures/
> 
> $125 for adults and kids....


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Princess dining experience at Napa Rose
> 
> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/di...n-hotel/disney-princess-breakfast-adventures/
> 
> $125 for adults and kids....


OMG! That is equivalent to a 1-day value ticket with MaxPass. Crazy!!

Oh... I see it includes "5 hours of complimentary parking with validation at Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel & Spa" Totally worth it now?


----------



## Gusey

*News*
Keanu Reeves joining "Toy Story 4" cast PLUS new plot details revealed:
https://insidethemagic.net/2019/01/keanu-reeves-toy-story-4/
He is going to be playing Duke Kaboom who will help Bo Peep find her sheep


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Even though I would never do this, who would spend $125 per person on breakfast?



The princess tea on Disney Cruiseline is $220/kid (granted that comes with a dress, but still) and those are popular

I think we often underestimate the number of people for whom this is like pocket change and/or just spend whatever on vacation and to give their kids personal interaction with a princess this is totally worth it/won't even blink


----------



## osully

mikepizzo said:


> Why is that Bo Peep character poster giving me Star Wars vibes?  Probably the blue being so similar to Rey's lightsaber...or is that Luke's?  I'm not a Star Wars fan so I have no idea.


She totally looks like Rey with the staff & cape look


----------



## abs1978

Oh my goodness that breakfast is ridiculous.  I mean at least at CRT you are in the castle.  Also if you look at the menu how exactly is that breakfast food?  Hard pass on this one.


----------



## JaxDad

abs1978 said:


> Oh my goodness that breakfast is ridiculous.  I mean at least at CRT you are in the castle.  Also if you look at the menu how exactly is that breakfast food?  Hard pass on this one.


Good point on the menu. Unless the "fun takeaway bag" contains at least $75 cash, I would pass too.


----------



## amalone1013

rteetz said:


> Incredibly jealous of this one.


Don't tell my husband or we'll be at DLR this weekend.

Wait... maybe tell my husband...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New additions to Flower and Garden this year 

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...o-epcot-international-flower-garden-festival/


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Princess dining experience at Napa Rose
> 
> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/di...n-hotel/disney-princess-breakfast-adventures/
> 
> $125 for adults and kids....



Disney done lost it's **** mind.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Disney done lost it's **** mind.



After they put cabanas in Tomorrowland for like $400 I refuse to put anything past them

Honestly, I bet this does well ... people will pay for their kids to get personal time with the characters


----------



## mom2rtk

TheMaxRebo said:


> The princess tea on Disney Cruiseline is $220/kid (granted that comes with a dress, but still) and those are popular
> 
> I think we often underestimate the number of people for whom this is like pocket change and/or just spend whatever on vacation and to give their kids personal interaction with a princess this is totally worth it/won't even blink


But WDW has other traditional princess meals more "reasonably"  priced. DLR lost their only princess meal about a year ago when Ariel's Grotto closed. I think that's why people are so upset about this. As an add on? Do it or don't. But there are a lot of people waiting for a princess meal to return to DLR and THIS is what they get.

And we did the GF Princess event. There was live entertainment and a doll. There could be more to come on this, but so far doesn't seem like it would stack up.

I think there are a fair number of people who will try this once, but don't see how they'll keep this booked over time. This is a resort with a lot more repeat guests than WDW.


----------



## mom2rtk

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Disney done lost it's **** mind.


Why, yes they have.


----------



## The Pho

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Disney done lost it's **** mind.


They’ve gone Turbo!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mom2rtk said:


> But WDW has other traditional princess meals more "reasonably"  priced. DLR lost their only princess meal about a year ago when Ariel's Grotto closed. I think that's why people are so upset about this. As an add on? Do it or don't. But there are a lot of people waiting for a princess meal to return to DLR and THIS is what they get.
> 
> And we did the GF Princess event. There was live entertainment and a doll. There could be more to come on this, but so far doesn't seem like it would stack up.
> 
> I think there are a fair number of people who will try this once, but don't see how they'll keep this booked over time. This is a resort with a lot more repeat guests than WDW.



That’s a very good point - I was thinking of this as an add on or like a special “VIP experience” .... but if you look at it as the replacement for the princess meal at Ariel’s grotto (which we did our trip there and really liked) then it definitely is an expensive replacement and can understand being upset by it


----------



## rteetz

Disney Rumor Round Up January 2019


----------



## dolewhipdreams

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Princess dining experience at Napa Rose
> 
> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/di...n-hotel/disney-princess-breakfast-adventures/
> 
> $125 for adults and kids....





abs1978 said:


> Oh my goodness that breakfast is ridiculous.  I mean at least at CRT you are in the castle.  Also if you look at the menu how exactly is that breakfast food?  Hard pass on this one.



In what universe is shepherd's pie a breakfast food? And mac and cheese for the kids? You want parents to pay $125 for mac and cheese for breakfast? Good mouse almighty.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I do think I'd be ok with this Napa Rose princess meal if Disneyland offered another, more reasonable princess meal.

But does Disney have anything reasonably priced anymore?

Or do I even know what a reasonable price is?

I think Disney is pricing me out


----------



## mom2rtk

TheMaxRebo said:


> That’s a very good point - I was thinking of this as an add on or like a special “VIP experience” .... but if you look at it as the replacement for the princess meal at Ariel’s grotto (which we did our trip there and really liked) then it definitely is an expensive replacement and can understand being upset by it


That's really what the problem is.


----------



## mom2rtk

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I do think I'd be ok with this Napa Rose princess meal if Disneyland offered another, more reasonable princess meal.
> 
> But does Disney have anything reasonably priced anymore?
> 
> Or do I even know what a reasonable price is?
> 
> I think Disney is pricing me out


Who knew I'd ever think of CRT as "reasonably priced"! But compared to this, I suppose it is. The point is, at WDW there are less crazily priced options for princess fans. DLR has none.


----------



## jade1

mikepizzo said:


> Why is that Bo Peep character poster giving me Star Wars vibes?  Probably the blue being so similar to Rey's lightsaber...or is that Luke's?  I'm not a Star Wars fan so I have no idea.



As long as it Darth's style I'm happy.


----------



## sabrecmc

What in the world kind of breakfast offerings are those?  I'm supposed to eat braised short ribs and pork belly at 8am?  Brunch, maybe, okay, if they really went all out with a great Palo-like brunch, but that just sounds really weird to me.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

National Labor Relations Board Rules Against Minnie Van Drivers’ Plan to Join Teamsters Union


----------



## rteetz

*News*

ABC Announces the Network Premiere of “Star Wars: The Force Awakens”


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“GMA Day” Changes Name to “Strahan & Sara”


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New VIP World of Dreams tour

http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/intro...turing-cinderella-castle-suite-tour-and-more/

$12,000............


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New VIP World of Dreams tour
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/intro...turing-cinderella-castle-suite-tour-and-more/
> 
> $12,000............



Well if that is the cost for the entire group and will work at Galaxy’s Edge I can see a bunch of big time fans splitting the cost


----------



## MaC410

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New VIP World of Dreams tour
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/intro...turing-cinderella-castle-suite-tour-and-more/
> 
> $12,000............



For that amount you should be able to stay in the castle suite...


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well if that is the cost for the entire group and will work at Galaxy’s Edge I can see a bunch of big time fans splitting the cost


And it can include other tours in it. It says you can basically do whatever you want. It doesn't list a max number of people though.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New VIP World of Dreams tour
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/intro...turing-cinderella-castle-suite-tour-and-more/
> 
> $12,000............


Uhhh....


----------



## Capang

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well if that is the cost for the entire group and will work at Galaxy’s Edge I can see a bunch of big time fans splitting the cost


That's a good point. I could see a group of 10-20 hardcore fans splitting that cost for something like Star Wars.


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> That's a good point. I could see a group of 10-20 hardcore fans splitting that cost for something like Star Wars.


Its for up to 6 guests

https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/new-world...fers-cinderella-castle-suite-access-and-more/


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New VIP World of Dreams tour
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/intro...turing-cinderella-castle-suite-tour-and-more/
> 
> $12,000............



Hmm, it says this one will take you pretty much anywhere.  What is off limits?  Because the normal VIP tours keep telling me no to the place I actually want to go to.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> Hmm, it says this one will take you pretty much anywhere.  What is off limits?  Because the normal VIP tours keep telling me no to the place I actually want to go to.


What place is that?


----------



## siren0119

rteetz said:


> Its for up to 6 guests
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/new-world...fers-cinderella-castle-suite-access-and-more/



Oh what a bargain - for $2000 per person LOL. Definitely still keeps that kind of tour out of reach for the average guest. Which I suppose is the point


----------



## SG131

The Pho said:


> Hmm, it says this one will take you pretty much anywhere.  What is off limits?  Because the normal VIP tours keep telling me no to the place I actually want to go to.


I dont know about you but I'd want to fly out of the castle like tinker bell for that price!


----------



## rteetz

siren0119 said:


> Oh what a bargain - for $2000 per person LOL. Definitely still keeps that kind of tour out of reach for the average guest. Which I suppose is the point


I definitely see people buying this for star wars.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> What place is that?


River Country was the big one.  
Then the suite is one of them, Discovery Island, then some more reasonable things like Walt’s Plane.  There’s a lot of weird odds and ends I want.   But I don’t want it that much to spend $12,000.  But curious if it’s really just the same rules but with the suite tour and different lengths.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New VIP World of Dreams tour
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/intro...turing-cinderella-castle-suite-tour-and-more/
> 
> $12,000............


$167 per person per hour (6 people max), as compared to the "regular" VIP tour at a max (depending on time of year that you do it) $62 per person per hour (10 people max).  So 2.7 times as expensive... but you can include other tours within it which would change the "value"... and you get some fancier treatment and front-of-line instead of just FP.

At $2K per person, I don't see this being something many SW fans will just spring for.  

I never have a problem with a high-end offering, whether I'd do it or not (and this is a "not" ).


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> ABC Announces the Network Premiere of “Star Wars: The Force Awakens”



They still show movies on Network TV?


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> River Country was the big one.
> Then the suite is one of them, Discovery Island, then some more reasonable things like Walt’s Plane.  There’s a lot of weird odds and ends I want.   But I don’t want it that much to spend $12,000.  But curious if it’s really just the same rules but with the suite tour and different lengths.


They probably wouldn't allow River Country anymore since it will be a construction site. They likely don't want to admit Discovery Island either. 

Walt's Plane is something that is feasible though. Its on property and accessible by car.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

SG131 said:


> I dont know about you but I'd want to fly out of the castle like tinker bell for that price!


No.  For that you'd have to pay me.  And more than $12K.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> They still show movies on Network TV?


Once in a while. They have done Frozen around the holidays and stuff.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> $167 per person per hour (6 people max), as compared to the "regular" VIP tour at a max (depending on time of year that you do it) $62 per person per hour (10 people max).  So 2.7 times as expensive... but you can include other tours within it which would change the "value"... and you get some fancier treatment and front-of-line instead of just FP.
> 
> At $2K per person, I don't see this being something many SW fans will just spring for.
> 
> *I never have a problem with a high-end offering, whether I'd do it or not (and this is a "not" ).*


Neither do I so long as it's not taking away from the average guest and making it a paid experience. VIP tours are totally fine in my book; they aren't in your face about it either. They aren't meant to be cheap otherwise you probably wouldn't feel very VIP-ie (making up a word here).

Seeing the castle suite IMO is quite special.

I wouldn't pay it but I know there's types people who would.

With Star Wars in the mix my only real concern is that an average guest wouldn't be able to have much access unless they forked over $$$ for it but we shall see on that one.


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> With Star Wars in the mix my only real concern is that an average guest wouldn't be able to have much access unless they forked over $$$ for it but we shall see on that one.


I have a feeling this is only the beginning of VIP type things for SWGE.


----------



## Lesley Wake

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New VIP World of Dreams tour
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/intro...turing-cinderella-castle-suite-tour-and-more/
> 
> $12,000............


Now, could you then skip the preshow in FoP? That could be worth it!


----------



## rteetz

Lesley Wake said:


> Now, could you then skip the preshow in FoP? That could be worth it!


That's probably something they could arrange.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> I definitely see people buying this for star wars.



I suppose you are right - but even there it isn't any sort of bargain...unless we really,really have to worry about the price of that Star Wars Hotel. I just don't see that even happening. This is "more money than they know what to do with" level pricing. 

I mean $12,000 - we spent 28 days in Orlando this past year (between 2 and 4 people) and I didn't spend that much money. Heck, if you have that kind of money - join Club 33 and you get annual passes and like 10 VIP days a year.

Of course it's why I don't get the "late night/early morning" magic events for $120-$170. People say "oh I can get so much done!", but I always think "You can add another day for $15 and get way more done in a day than in those 2-3 hours." 

So in the end - things like these VIP tours don't bother me a bit. I am bothered by extras when they take away MY opportunities for park time - like 4 Halloween parties a week.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> I have a feeling this is only the beginning of VIP type things for SWGE.


With how in demand the hotel is going to be, if people can't afford that I wouldn't be surprised if they spent their money on experiences like this


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Seeing the castle suite IMO is quite special.


We got a chance to walk through it years ago as part of a DVC thing... we just happened to be there during a relatively limited time that they were doing it, and I signed up as soon as I heard about it.  It was pretty cool to see.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> I suppose you are right - but even there it isn't any sort of bargain...unless we really,really have to worry about the price of that Star Wars Hotel. I just don't see that even happening. This is "more money than they know what to do with" level pricing.
> 
> I mean $12,000 - we spent 28 days in Orlando this past year (between 2 and 4 people) and I didn't spend that much money. Heck, if you have that kind of money - join Club 33 and you get annual passes and like 10 VIP days a year.
> 
> Of course it's why I don't get the "late night/early morning" magic events for $120-$170. People say "oh I can get so much done!", but I always think "You can add another day for $15 and get way more done in a day than in those 2-3 hours."
> 
> So in the end - things like these VIP tours don't bother me a bit. I am bothered by extras when they take away MY opportunities for park time - like 4 Halloween parties a week.


I am with you but they seem to be marketing this as the do whatever you want/can imagine type tour.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> They probably wouldn't allow River Country anymore since it will be a construction site. They likely don't want to admit Discovery Island either.
> 
> Walt's Plane is something that is feasible though. Its on property and accessible by car.


They also definitely think I’m joking every time I ask for River Country and Discovery Island.
Really though this new one doesn’t seem all that different than the other VIP tours.  
Seems like 12 grand to see the suite.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

The Pho said:


> Seems like 12 grand to see the suite.


Pay almost 3 times a regular VIP tour to see the suite for a few minutes?  Doubt that would be the motivation for very many.  It's not like you stay overnight in it.  Then I could see that as more or a draw on its own.  

Some offerings like this I picture a buyer who has a ton of money to spend on leisure and tells their TA "book me everything WDW top of the line" -- they end up doing this tour.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> They also definitely think I’m joking every time I ask for River Country and Discovery Island.
> Really though this new one doesn’t seem all that different than the other VIP tours.
> Seems like 12 grand to see the suite.


Do the regular VIP tours include 3 meals with alcohol at any restaurant you want? Obviously still not worth $12000. This also includes other tours if you want like you could do the animal tours at AK. That would take time away from the overall tour though.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Do the regular VIP tours include 3 meals with alcohol at any restaurant you want?


Nope.  You pay for your own meals.

ETA: Wait... can I do V&A's QVR for 6 people with wine pairing??  We're getting closer to $12K...


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> We got a chance to walk through it years ago as part of a DVC thing... we just happened to be there during a relatively limited time that they were doing it, and I signed up as soon as I heard about it.  It was pretty cool to see.


That's so awesome. I'm jealous for sure


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> Do the regular VIP tours include 3 meals with alcohol at any restaurant you want? Obviously still not worth $12000. This also includes other tours if you want like you could do the animal tours at AK. That would take time away from the overall tour though.


Ya I saw those differences but that’s not a benefit to me that much.  Of course though if they pay for Shulas, that could be a bargain.  I’ve seen bills above that there before. 
For that much more money, it should be offering something well beyond the other choice.  Including meals and some other cheaper tours just doesn’t seem like enough to me.  Those animal tours cost nothing, meals aren’t much.  The suite is the only big difference I’m seeing.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

The Pho said:


> Y The suite is the only big difference I’m seeing.


If that's the case, I'd guess that people would be pretty disappointed.  ~$7K more than a regular VIP tour to walk around a very-cute-but-very-TINY castle suite.  Maybe for that price you get to hang out for a bit inside.  I've been inside and its lovely -- but $7K for that??

It's got to be more about the rest of the treatment you receive... the front of the line stuff, maybe incorporating another tour, eating at a high-end spot, etc.  

I think it's mostly that customer who just says "book me the best thing".  But what do I know?!


----------



## goingthedistance

I do not think the VIP tour will have much of an impact relative to the general Star Wars crowds.  With 6 people max for an unknown number of booked mega-VIP tours per day, there will be a negligible addition to the overall wait time.  We won't even notice.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Rumors were that Disney would air a Star Wars Episode 9 teaser during the Super Bowl. However it seems Disney is using that spot for something else now instead. Its possible the teaser won't be released until Celebration 2019 now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> And it can include other tours in it. It says you can basically do whatever you want. It doesn't list a max number of people though.



Yeah, one of my friends posted on Facebook- get a group and do opening Day galaxy’s Edge then dinner at Vitoria & Alberts, private viewing of a nighttime show, etc - can get some good bang for you (albeit high) buck


----------



## The Pho

goingthedistance said:


> I do not think the VIP tour will have much of an impact relative to the general Star Wars crowds.  With 6 people max for an unknown number of booked mega-VIP tours per day, there will be a negligible addition to the overall wait time.  We won't even notice.


It won’t be non existent.   They can do a few hundred tours a day.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

UPDATE: Early Morning Magic Breakfast at Disney’s Hollywood Studios Moved to Backlot Express


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

The Pho said:


> It won’t be non existent.   They can do a few hundred tours a day.


At this price? Even if they did 300 a day with 6 people that’s 1800. How many people will go through SWGE in a day?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Rumors were that Disney would air a Star Wars Episode 9 teaser during the Super Bowl. However it seems Disney is using that spot for something else now instead. Its possible the teaser won't be released until Celebration 2019 now.



Wonder what they'll air . Super bowl slots aren't cheap. They'll have to sell like...4 of those ultra VIP tours to fund it.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Wonder what they'll air . Super bowl slots aren't cheap. They'll have to sell like...4 of those ultra VIP tours to fund it.


Rumors are a marvel trailer or one of the live action films to fill its spot.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, one of my friends posted on Facebook- get a group and do opening Day galaxy’s Edge then dinner at Vitoria & Alberts, private viewing of a nighttime show, etc - can get some good bang for you (albeit high) buck


I semi-joked above about V&A QVR for 6 with wine pairing... I wonder if V&A would actually be included in the options, though... and that’s a meal that actually takes up a chunk of your day!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> Rumors are a marvel trailer or one of the live action films to fill its spot.



I'd love to see a longer end game trailer. Though I do wonder if they'll hold those until after Captain marvel.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I semi-joked above about V&A QVR for 6 with wine pairing... I wonder if V&A would actually be included in the options, though... and that’s a meal that actually takes up a chunk of your day!



Yeah, the time it takes would be a negative - would need to customize it a bit.  Other expensive meal options though too

Just saying $2,000/person with any and all food and wine and alcohol included plus front of the line/no waits at Galaxy’s Edge, access to the Castle suite and a unique way to view a night time show seems much more rational than the “$12,000 for a tour!!!!!” Headline comes off as

(Still a lot of $ obviously)


----------



## The Pho

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> At this price? Even if they did 300 a day with 6 people that’s 1800. How many people will go through SWGE in a day?


Not the new tour, I don’t know numbers for that yet.   But normal VIP tours are very popular.   With those numbers, that’s the hourly capacity of each ride roughly.   So that takes an hour of time away from non VIPs.  And assuming on opening day, almost all tours are planning on both rides, that’s actually a sizeable impact on the average guest.  And if they all ride multiple times, that’s even more.  It won’t be the normal, but initially it will have an effect.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

The Pho said:


> Not the new tour, I don’t know numbers for that yet.   But normal VIP tours are very popular.   With those numbers, that’s the hourly capacity of each ride roughly.   So that takes an hour of time away from non VIPs.  And assuming on opening day, almost all tours are planning on both rides, that’s actually a sizeable impact on the average guest.  And if they all ride multiple times, that’s even more.  It won’t be the normal, but initially it will have an effect.


That makes sense to me. It will be interesting to see how this all shakes out in those first few months after opening...


----------



## scrappinginontario

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Disney done lost it's **** mind.


  LOL!  I read this after seeing the new $12,000 tour and thought to myself, 'Oh boy!  Wait til they see the new tour announced today!!'


----------



## Firebird060

With up to 2 tour guides it sounds like you might be able to split the party to.  So that might be nice for those willing to shill out the bucks.  Mom and Dad can have Dinner at V&As  while the kids ride seven dwarf mine train enough times in a row to break the world record. Win Win I am sure


----------



## fatmanatee

rteetz said:


> Rumors are a marvel trailer or one of the live action films to fill its spot.


Aladdin makes a lot of sense here.


----------



## aymiewilson

TheMaxRebo said:


> Obviously very different menu but we really enjoyed our meal at Spice Road Table and was much easier to get a table with a lagoon view for watching Illuminations.



We're hoping to do the same this Sunday when we are there. Illuminations is at 9, and our reservation is for 8:30. Is it hard to get a lagoon view table? Do we need to head over there early and let the CM know that we want a table outside with a lagoon view?


----------



## danikoski

aymiewilson said:


> We're hoping to do the same this Sunday when we are there. Illuminations is at 9, and our reservation is for 8:30. Is it hard to get a lagoon view table? Do we need to head over there early and let the CM know that we want a table outside with a lagoon view?



My mom and I did this in February 2017. I believe our reservation was at like 8:15. We stopped on our way to do some quick shopping in Japan and asked if possible if we could have a lagoon view seat, at about 7:30. We explained we were just going to buy a couple of things in Japan. They said it shouldn't be a problem. We arrived back around 8, we were seated one table row off the lagoon. We had a decent view. If I remember correctly, most of the front tables were four tops, next row were two tops. We were at a two top. Overall, I thought it was very nice. Food was delicious, and service was outstanding.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New castle ears coming to the parks 

http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/castl...sney-parks/amp/#click=https://t.co/OJ2Ftb5hto


----------



## Bay Max

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New VIP World of Dreams tour
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/intro...turing-cinderella-castle-suite-tour-and-more/
> 
> $12,000............



That $125 breakfast is looking more and more reasonable.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

aymiewilson said:


> We're hoping to do the same this Sunday when we are there. Illuminations is at 9, and our reservation is for 8:30. Is it hard to get a lagoon view table? Do we need to head over there early and let the CM know that we want a table outside with a lagoon view?



When we went it wasn’t hard at all to get an outside table.  Maybe go a little early to be sure


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Sued Over Scooter Incident at Epcot


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney Sued Over Scooter Incident at Epcot


Scooters strollers are such a hot button issue at the parks. I don't think Disney is liable for accidents between guests, but something has to be done about the people using them as weapons. I saw it so many times on our trip right after New Years. Someone needs to be held accountable when they cause injuries to other guests. There's no real easy way to address it but it seems to be a bigger issue with more and more people using scooters and even the big keenz strollers.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Capang said:


> Scooters strollers are such a hot button issue at the parks. I don't think Disney is liable for accidents between guests, but something has to be done about the people using them as weapons. I saw it so many times on our trip right after New Years. Someone needs to be held accountable when they cause injuries to other guests. There's no real easy way to address it but it seems to be a bigger issue with more and more people using scooters and even the big keenz strollers.


Agree 100%.  But I don't believe for a moment that this should be Disney's liability. The individual controlling the scooter needs to be held accountable if they were in fact negligent.  And I've seen plenty of negligent behavior in that vein in the parks.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Behind the Scenes of Mickey Mix Magic

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...enes-on-mickeys-mix-magic-at-disneyland-park/

Steve Davison looks like he lost some weight. Way thinner than I remember him. Hope it’s a good weight loss and not anything health related.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Behind the Scenes of Mickey Mix Magic
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...enes-on-mickeys-mix-magic-at-disneyland-park/
> 
> Steve Davison looks like he lost some weight. Way thinner than I remember him. Hope it’s a good weight loss and not anything health related.


Definitely an interesting look behind the show.

You are right about Steve. I hope everything is alright as well.


----------



## Sweettears

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Pay almost 3 times a regular VIP tour to see the suite for a few minutes?  Doubt that would be the motivation for very many.  It's not like you stay overnight in it.  Then I could see that as more or a draw on its own.
> 
> Some offerings like this I picture a buyer who has a ton of money to spend on leisure and tells their TA "book me everything WDW top of the line" -- they end up doing this tour.


How about spend an hour or two with some cold brews


----------



## rteetz

*News*

ABC’s “American Idol” Judges Continue Search for Next Singing Sensation at Aulani Resort!


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New additions to Flower and Garden this year
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...o-epcot-international-flower-garden-festival/


So excited for our first Flower & Garden festival.  I think I will definitely be bringing my dSLR for that May trip!



aymiewilson said:


> We're hoping to do the same this Sunday when we are there. Illuminations is at 9, and our reservation is for 8:30. Is it hard to get a lagoon view table? Do we need to head over there early and let the CM know that we want a table outside with a lagoon view?


Our reservation wasn't until 8pm but at 7 or so I asked and was told that we should probably show up closer to 7:30.  There were 7 of us and they scooted 3 tables together so that the row of tables was perpendicular to the lagoon.  I would check in earlier and ask!


----------



## Keels

I was trying to justify the $12,000 tour and if you're a foodie, you can find some value to that $2k price point per person if they TRULY mean all restaurants at WDW. If so, I'm doing Cali Grill brunch as soon as they open and then the Chef's Table at Vic & Al's with wine pairing for dinner. Maybe CRT for lunch - not for the food, but just for the value and the experience. That gets you to roughly $600 in food/booze value.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> I was trying to justify the $12,000 tour and if you're a foodie, you can find some value to that $2k price point per person if they TRULY mean all restaurants at WDW. If so, I'm doing Cali Grill brunch as soon as they open and then the Chef's Table at Vic & Al's with wine pairing for dinner. Maybe CRT for lunch - not for the food, but just for the value and the experience. That gets you to roughly $600 in food/booze value.


So you’re taking me on this tour with you right?


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> So you’re taking me on this tour with you right?



#JAMBALAYA!!!!


----------



## MommaBerd

Out of pure curiosity, I wonder if you can add additional people and how much it would cost. In a fantasy world where our family did this, it would ONLY be our family since we are 6 people. What if we wanted to bring a grandparent or two?


----------



## The Pho

MommaBerd said:


> Out of pure curiosity, I wonder if you can add additional people and how much it would cost. In a fantasy world where our family did this, it would ONLY be our family since we are 6 people. What if we wanted to bring a grandparent or two?


If it’s like the other VIP tour then you’ll be charged for a second tour if you need room for anybody else.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More vague details on the new Universal Park, including that it will be one of the largest parks they’ve ever built 

https://twitter.com/orlandoparkstop/status/1089995093799550979?s=21


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More vague details on the new Universal Park, including that it will be one of the largest parks they’ve ever built
> 
> https://twitter.com/orlandoparkstop/status/1089995093799550979?s=21



but will it have A/C?


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Hollywood studios 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/photo-rep...n-updates-and-a-farewell-to-planet-hollywood/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New small world merchandise 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/photos-ev...ll-world-merchandise-arrives-at-disney-parks/


----------



## rteetz

*News

New LEGO Star Wars sets 

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/news/2019/01/29/lego-announces-new-20th-anniversary-star-wars-sets/*


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Hollywood studios
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/photo-rep...n-updates-and-a-farewell-to-planet-hollywood/


  I'm liking the progress at DHS! 

Probably the biggest question I have and am guessing DHS will be first to provide the answer is, 'Where will security be?'  Still unsure if security will be before boarding the gondolas, similar to how it's now done at the TTC or, will it be at each park.  Personally I'd like to see security at each boarding location, so that when we arrive at DHS or Epcot we can go directly to the park but understand it may not be that way.  Has anyone heard anything definitive?


----------



## rteetz

scrappinginontario said:


> I'm liking the progress at DHS!
> 
> Probably the biggest question I have and am guessing DHS will be first to provide the answer is, 'Where will security be?'  Still unsure if security will be before boarding the gondolas, similar to how it's now done at the TTC or, will it be at each park.  Personally I'd like to see security at each boarding location, so that when we arrive at DHS or Epcot we can go directly to the park but understand it may not be that way.  Has anyone heard anything definitive?


Nothing definitive but it’s looking more likely that the Skyliner will not be inside the security bubble. Obviously that can still change.


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New small world merchandise
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/photos-ev...ll-world-merchandise-arrives-at-disney-parks/



I do NOT need more mugs. I do NOT need more mugs... It's not working, I want it.


----------



## SJMajor67

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New VIP World of Dreams tour
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/intro...turing-cinderella-castle-suite-tour-and-more/
> 
> $12,000............



The "and more" at the bottom of the article has to be referring to a cupcake right?


----------



## SG131

Moliphino said:


> I do NOT need more mugs. I do NOT need more mugs... It's not working, I want it.


I have the same problem.....my cabinet is at capacity but I can’t seem to restrain myself......


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Crush’s Coaster to reopen February 8th at Disneyland Paris 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/crushs-coaster-set-to-reopen-return-to-extra-magic-time/


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More vague details on the new Universal Park, including that it will be one of the largest parks they’ve ever built
> 
> https://twitter.com/orlandoparkstop/status/1089995093799550979?s=21



So Imagined Worlds come to life at DHS, and Fantastic Worlds come to life at US.


----------



## Firebird060

Im really interested to see how indepth the themeing goes at Universal with Fantasic Worlds,  If it goes into HP /Disney level themeing I can see it being a big draw, but if they cut it back to only being the new HP being hyper themed and the rest of the "Worlds" with Universals standard themeing to save money, I would be a bit disappointed. In Saying that I am totally expecting Universal to do just that,  Super Indepth themeing for whatever Harry Potter element they put in the third gate and then less indepth for the rest of the park.  It will save time and construction cost, time being a bigger factor I am sure.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Firebird060 said:


> Im really interested to see how indepth the themeing goes at Universal with Fantasic Worlds,  If it goes into HP /Disney level themeing I can see it being a big draw, but if they cut it back to only being the new HP being hyper themed and the rest of the "Worlds" with Universals standard themeing to save money, I would be a bit disappointed. In Saying that I am totally expecting Universal to do just that,  Super Indepth themeing for whatever Harry Potter element they put in the third gate and then less indepth for the rest of the park.  It will save time and construction cost, time being a bigger factor I am sure.



I think they will also have pretty high levels of theming for the Nintendo stuff, that seems to be a property they are really pushing and expecting be huge for them ... but other areas of the park I could definitely see less so


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Nothing definitive but it’s looking more likely that the Skyliner will not be inside the security bubble. Obviously that can still change.


What they need to avoid IMO is double security -- like when you take the monorail from a monorail resort to Epcot -- you go through twice.  They are generally fairly efficient, but it's still ridiculous.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More vague details on the new Universal Park, including that it will be one of the largest parks they’ve ever built
> 
> https://twitter.com/orlandoparkstop/status/1089995093799550979?s=21


My only interest here is in Universal providing ongoing competition for Disney -- capitalism!


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> What they need to avoid IMO is double security -- like when you take the monorail from a monorail resort to Epcot -- you go through twice.  They are generally fairly efficient, but it's still ridiculous.


They are working on fixing that I believe.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> Nothing definitive but it’s looking more likely that the Skyliner will not be inside the security bubble. Obviously that can still change.



Why in the world would they not want the gondolas to be in the security bubble? 

In today's world that just seems... Not good.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Why in the world would they not want the gondolas to be in the security bubble?
> 
> In today's world that just seems... Not good.


I don’t disagree but it’s just a guess based on the way they are building the security at DHS and then how things are at IG. Obviously still can change.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Weekly Maintenance report

https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/wdwmaintenance12319-2/


----------



## thorp8

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Why in the world would they not want the gondolas to be in the security bubble?
> 
> In today's world that just seems... Not good.



Though I agree in general, it would make sense to have them inside security checks, it just means that they then have to have security checks at each of the resort stops.  
Also might have to move some boat docks at Epcot and HS - not the end of the world, but doesn't seem like is happening.


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor
*
According to Disney and More Disneyland Paris is getting Mickey and Minnie’s Runaway Railway in 2022ish near Its a Small World.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> What they need to avoid IMO is double security -- like when you take the monorail from a monorail resort to Epcot -- you go through twice.  They are generally fairly efficient, but it's still ridiculous.



Also annoying when you have to go through security but not going to a park ... I now I was trying to get from POP to Geyser Point and thought to take the bus to MK and then the boat to Wilderness Lodge but you have to go through security once you get off the bus, even if just going right to the boat launches

I know it is impossible to not avoid these all together, but it is pretty annoying at the time


----------



## TheMaxRebo

thorp8 said:


> Though I agree in general, it would make sense to have them inside security checks, it just means that they then have to have security checks at each of the resort stops.
> Also might have to move some boat docks at Epcot and HS - not the end of the world, but doesn't seem like is happening.



Though, since everyone (unless you are just going from Riviera to EPCOT) has to go through the Caribbean Beach Hub you could just do security there.  So if you go from POP to DHS (for example) you board the gondola prior to going through security and then when you get off at Caribbean Beach you would go through security before getting on the DHS line.  So would only need it there plus a small one at Riviera for those going right to EPCOT


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> According to Disney and More Disneyland Paris is getting Mickey and Minnie’s Runaway Railway in 2022ish near Its a Small World.



Was it confirmed that Disneyland, California is getting it or is that still just a rumor.... more I hear about them replicating it more it gives me confidence it will be a great attraction with high throughput, etc.


----------



## PolyRob

TheMaxRebo said:


> Also annoying when you have to go through security but not going to a park ... I now I was trying to get from POP to Geyser Point and thought to take the bus to MK and then the boat to Wilderness Lodge but you have to go through security once you get off the bus, even if just going right to the boat launches
> 
> I know it is impossible to not avoid these all together, but it is pretty annoying at the time


I hear you! Its a minor inconvenience when you're staying at a monorail resort and want to visit another monorail resort. Last year I was staying at Poly and had dinner at Cali Grill. A custom birthday cake was ordered and leftovers had to be taken through CR monorail security on the way back. The CMs were really cool about it and even joked asking for plates, but it was a little awkward.

I will say I will gladly take the extra resort security checks when not going to a park over the old MK security any day. Besides Christmas at the GF, the new process has been much easier on all my MK resort stays.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Was it confirmed that Disneyland, California is getting it or is that still just a rumor.... more I hear about them replicating it more it gives me confidence it will be a great attraction with high throughput, etc.


Not confirmed yet but also still very likely. Tokyo is also rumored to be looking to add it possibly. Sounds like the next Disney attraction to make its way around the world.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Disney springs photo update 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/photo-rep...truction-updates-missing-princesses-and-more/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Blizzard Beach to be closed Jan 30th and 31st due to expected cold weather 

https://twitter.com/TheDIS/status/1090674505184411648


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Blizzard Beach to be closed Jan 30th and 31st due to expected cold weather
> 
> https://twitter.com/TheDIS/status/1090674505184411648


Volcano Bay as well


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Springs parking garage upgrades 

http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/photos-disney-springs-garage-parking-space-sensor-upgrade/


----------



## Firebird060

Try going through Security in a Kilt with metal buckles and some older Disney pins on a custom made patched denim jacket,  I set the metal detector off in so many ways. In saying that, its normally still a breeze to get through security.  Take the Denim jacket off when I take off the sun glasses, most of Disneys security are aware that some items of clothing like kilts might have metal hardware.  The just take the wand, over my hips and let me go.  They dont force me to go through the metal detector multiple times, to be honest Disney's security is pretty nice compared to someplaces.  Only once have I ever had a issue with someone at Disney security and they really were just being extra cautious and earning there ears so it wasnt really a big deal, would rather have it then not. Although I wouldnt mind a AP security line or some sort of pre-check option like you have at the TSA for going resort hopping on the monorail. I normally just take the boats when I am hitting up Trader Sams from the Grand Floridan.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Firebird060 said:


> Try going through Security in a Kilt with metal buckles and some older Disney pins on a custom made patched denim jacket,  I set the metal detector off in so many ways. In saying that, its normally still a breeze to get through security.  Take the Denim jacket off when I take off the sun glasses, most of Disneys security are aware that some items of clothing like kilts might have metal hardware.  The just take the wand, over my hips and let me go.  They dont force me to go through the metal detector multiple times, to be honest Disney's security is pretty nice compared to someplaces.  Only once have I ever had a issue with someone at Disney security and they really were just being extra cautious and earning there ears so it wasnt really a big deal, would rather have it then not. Although I wouldnt mind a AP security line or some sort of pre-check option like you have at the TSA for going resort hopping on the monorail. I normally just take the boats when I am hitting up Trader Sams from the Grand Floridan.



I agree that for the most part they are very nice and try to make it as positive experience it can be.  I think it might be better at this point to just put all bags through an xray machine vs having people have to really dig through them like they are doing

Only one negative experience we had once was they wanted both my wife and I to go through the metal detectors and told us to just leave all of our kids at the bag check to do so and we were like "um, no, we are not leaving our young kids alone" and made them have us go one at a time through the metal detector while the other stayed with the kids (they were a bit nasty about it too and like couldn't understand why we refused to leave our kids)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Volcano Bay as well




and looks like the 5:15 and 8:15 Aloha Dinner Shows tonight:

https://twitter.com/TheDIS/status/1090679034776903680


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

rteetz said:


> Volcano Bay as well


Such a shame that Universal has to close one of their “3 Theme Parks” due to something like weather...   

Disney never shuts down theme parks due to weather, just their “water parks”


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

SouthFayetteFan said:


> Disney never shuts down theme parks due to weather, just their “water parks”


Disney has closed for hurricanes...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney attraction “businesses” shirts

https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/photos-disney-parks-attractions-as-businesses-tees-now-at-disney-springs/


----------



## MissGina5

ok I officially feel crazy, did I imagine that the UK pavilion got a new Winnie the Pooh tervis??


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New I’m going to Walt Disney World merchandise 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/photos-ne...se-appears-at-disneys-all-star-sports-resort/


----------



## jade1

Firebird060 said:


> Try going through Security in a Kilt



Um that would be a no, sorry.


----------



## closetmickey

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> According to Disney and More Disneyland Paris is getting Mickey and Minnie’s Runaway Railway in 2022ish near Its a Small World.


What happened to the CA rumors?

Disregard- saw this was already addressed. Sorry!


----------



## Firebird060

jade1 said:


> Um that would be a no, sorry.




To each their own


----------



## Lesley Wake

MissGina5 said:


> ok I officially feel crazy, did I imagine that the UK pavilion got a new Winnie the Pooh tervis??


No you didn’t imagine it:
https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/photos-new-winnie-the-pooh-merchandise-at-epcot/


----------



## JaxDad

Firebird060 said:


> Try going through Security in a Kilt


I'm surprised they didn't just let you skirt security.

(I'm sorry. I couldn't resist. )


----------



## jade1

Firebird060 said:


> To each their own





I do hate we need security measures though.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney attraction “businesses” shirts
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/photos-disney-parks-attractions-as-businesses-tees-now-at-disney-springs/



Didn't you post this same linky a few days ago or am I dreaming.  I showed the wife when I got home the thunder mountain one.

Edit- on Page 91

Oh I see, they are now at a different place I guess.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


> Disney attraction “businesses” shirts
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/photos-disney-parks-attractions-as-businesses-tees-now-at-disney-springs/


Some of these would be good guy shirts. Why don't they make them for men?


----------



## Lesley Wake

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New I’m going to Walt Disney World merchandise
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/photos-ne...se-appears-at-disneys-all-star-sports-resort/


I saw a stand of these at Disneyland last weekend. Probably trying to capitalize on the inevitable Super Bowl commercial. Though I think most will probably show up in the outlets sooner rather than later!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New small world magicband 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/photos-ne...rld-magicband-cruises-into-walt-disney-world/


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New small world magicband
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/photos-ne...rld-magicband-cruises-into-walt-disney-world/


  One of the only times I've been tempted to but a limited release MB.....


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Valentines menu at The Edison

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...-offer-special-menu-items-for-valentines-day/


----------



## mollmoll4

Has The Rock been linked to Frozen 2 before this?

https://www.instagram.com/p/BtRPTTEhcn0/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=hadqsgzyxu4q

(ETA: he is tagged in the group photo as Sven...)


----------



## MissGina5

Lesley Wake said:


> No you didn’t imagine it:
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/photos-new-winnie-the-pooh-merchandise-at-epcot/


ahh see! but ok where is that cute tervis pic? the one with the book drawings and the british flag? I give up lol but I know its out there!


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Fantasmic returns to Disneyland March 8th

http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/fantasmic-returns-to-disneyland-on-march-8th/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Disneyland update 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/photo-rep...fic-wharf-and-parking-structure-construction/


----------



## Dentam

TheMaxRebo said:


> Also annoying when you have to go through security but not going to a park ... I now I was trying to get from POP to Geyser Point and thought to take the bus to MK and then the boat to Wilderness Lodge but you have to go through security once you get off the bus, even if just going right to the boat launches
> 
> I know it is impossible to not avoid these all together, but it is pretty annoying at the time



Definitely annoying.  We had a split stay last week and were moving from the Poly to WL.  Tried to avoid security going through our bag of dirty laundry that we planned to wash once we got to the WL, but couldn't find a convenient (i.e. monorail or boat) route to avoid it.  It was kind of funny actually since we told the security guards our plight and they just felt the bag carefully from the outside.  lol


----------



## Sweettears

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Why in the world would they not want the gondolas to be in the security bubble?
> 
> In today's world that just seems... Not good.


Haven’t studied it but it seems like a pretty large undertaking to include the gondolas in the bubble


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney attraction “businesses” shirts
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/photos-disney-parks-attractions-as-businesses-tees-now-at-disney-springs/


Got excited for a minute and thought that they might actually produce a shirt with buttons.


----------



## Farro

Security - we were at Polynesian and had to experience the multiple security stops a few times. Honestly the lines at the resort were never long (and this was an October trip) so it never really made much of a difference.

I think Epcot was the worst? If I recall correctly, if you walked to TTC, you went through security there and then again at Epcot?

My memories of last trip are getting very fuzzy...better book another one...


----------



## hakepb

Farro said:


> Security - we were at Polynesian and had to experience the multiple security stops a few times. Honestly the lines at the resort were never long (and this was an October trip) so it never really made much of a difference.
> 
> I think Epcot was the worst? If I recall correctly, if you walked to TTC, you went through security there and then again at Epcot?
> 
> My memories of last trip are getting very fuzzy...better book another one...


Yes, it’s a frequent complaint that’s the Epcot monorail exit is not in the secure zone, so you need to go through security 2x if arriving at Epcot via monorail.

(But since the Epcot monorail entrance is in the secure zone, you can go from Epcot into MK without another security check)


----------



## Bay Max

hakepb said:


> Yes, it’s a frequent complaint that’s the Epcot monorail exit is not in the secure zone, so you need to go through security 2x if arriving at Epcot via monorail.
> 
> (But since the Epcot monorail entrance is in the secure zone, you can go from Epcot into MK without another security check)



It wouldn't be so bad if the monorail bag check at Epcot wasn't so painfully slow.  It took 25 minutes to get through the last time I was there.  And that was after going through security at the TTC.


----------



## rteetz

Reportedly someone fell out of their seat at Space Mountain at Disneyland and the ride has been shut down for over a day now. Not quite sure what the story is but it’s starting to make the rounds on Twitter.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Buckle up for Lightning McQueen’s Racing Academy!


Where in HS is this going to be located?


----------



## rteetz

Jimmy Mouse said:


> Where in HS is this going to be located?


Next to Rock n Rollercoaster in the flex theater.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> Reportedly someone fell out of their seat at Space Mountain at Disneyland and the ride has been shut down for over a day now. Not quite sure what the story is but it’s starting to make the rounds on Twitter.


wait fell out how?!


----------



## rteetz

MissGina5 said:


> wait fell out how?!


That’s a good question. It’s just reports on Twitter. Apparently someone saw guests yelling upon return of their ride vehicle saying their friend had fallen out and then the ride shut down and hasn’t been open since. So take it for what you will. Obviously not much info at the moment.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

rteetz said:


> Next to Rock n Rollercoaster in the flex theater.



Is that the doorway to the right of where the FP tapstile is for RnR?


----------



## JETSDAD

rteetz said:


> That’s a good question. It’s just reports on Twitter. Apparently someone saw guests yelling upon return of their ride vehicle saying their friend had fallen out and then the ride shut down and hasn’t been open since. So take it for what you will. Obviously not much info at the moment.



https://www.disboards.com/threads/space-mountain-temporarily-closed.3732106/#post-60205947


----------



## rteetz

Jimmy Mouse said:


> Is that the doorway to the right of where the FP tapstile is for RnR?


Yes.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

rteetz said:


> Yes.


In December we seen people going through it and wondered what it was. I'm guessing the door in the wall was just for access and the wall will probably come down.


----------



## rteetz

Jimmy Mouse said:


> In December we seen people going through it and wondered what it was. I'm guessing the door in the wall was just for access and the wall will probably come down.


There is a gate there that opens for full access. They have used this space for other events like Club Disney and Club Villain.


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> That’s a good question. It’s just reports on Twitter. Apparently someone saw guests yelling upon return of their ride vehicle saying their friend had fallen out and then the ride shut down and hasn’t been open since. So take it for what you will. Obviously not much info at the moment.


The only way would be if the lap restraint wasn't down, right? I've never been to DL, but I've seen the SM DL/DW comparisons.

And "fell out" meaning lifted a little, or like completely thrown from the car and missing?!


----------



## rteetz

PolyRob said:


> The only way would be if the lap restraint wasn't down, right? I've never been to DL, but I've seen the SM DL/DW comparisons.
> 
> And "fell out" meaning lifted a little, or like completely thrown from the car and missing?!


Unknown... it could’ve been something the guest did, a ride malfunction, or a false report. We just don’t know.


----------



## unbanshee

rteetz said:


> Unknown... it could’ve been something the guest did, a ride malfunction, or a false report. We just don’t know.



It's a hoax/prank by the riders


----------



## unbanshee

Rock'n Roller Coaster closing in September at Walt Disney Studios Park

http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/rock-...s-roller-coaster-in-walt-disney-studios-park/


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> Reportedly someone fell out of their seat at Space Mountain at Disneyland and the ride has been shut down for over a day now. Not quite sure what the story is but it’s starting to make the rounds on Twitter.


I’m not even sure how one could “fall” out of that Space Mountain even with no bar there is no point where you would raise from your seat.

Edit: alright from what I just looked up, supposedly it was a special needs group that claimed their friend fell out.  If that is true than perhaps the special needs person tried to get out while riding and fell at that point.   That is actually one of the most common reasons people have fallen from a coaster.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
DVC members save on Braves Spring Training tickets 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...kets-to-atlanta-braves-spring-training-games/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Rock n Rollercoaster FP entrance moving to accommodate entrance to Lightning McQueens racing academy

https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/photos-ro...ntrance-to-lightning-mcqueens-racing-academy/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Mickey Mouse collection Kipling collection

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...-90-years-of-mickey-mouse-capsule-collection/


----------



## YesterDark

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New I’m going to Walt Disney World merchandise
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/photos-ne...se-appears-at-disneys-all-star-sports-resort/



I just can't get over the pricing on these TShirts. Hard no for me dog.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

YesterDark said:


> I just can't get over the pricing on these TShirts. Hard no for me dog.


IIRC that was pretty much the pricing back in Sep 2017.

We bought t-shirts during a promo of specific ones being 2 for $40 (making each one about $20).


----------



## YesterDark

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> IIRC that was pretty much the pricing back in Sep 2017.
> 
> We bought t-shirts during a promo of specific ones being 2 for $40 (making each one about $20).



$20 would be my ceiling on a Tshirt, and it better be an awesome one.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

YesterDark said:


> $20 would be my ceiling on a Tshirt, and it better be an awesome one.


I hear ya. Normally that would be me (I try to stay in the $15-$20 range even less if I can make it work) but I made an exception for Disney lol. Plus I was using gift cards some of which were gifts some of which were converted target and wal-mart gift cards from our wedding that weren't being used. I did that so I could buy souvenirs and not feel too guilty about it


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Black spire star wars book coming out.

No link, it was on Facebook.

NEW BOOK ANNOUNCEMENT!

Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge Black Spire

Coming this September, we visit Galaxy's Edge to learn the story behind Batuu, and the upcoming Disney Parks experience.

Written by Phasma author Delilah S. Dawson, in Black Spire, General Leia Organa dispatches her top spy to Batuu in a desperate search for Resistance allies.

On-sale this September in hardcover, ebook and audio book. It will be up for pre-order next week.


----------



## unbanshee

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Black spire star wars book coming out.
> 
> No link, it was on Facebook.
> 
> NEW BOOK ANNOUNCEMENT!
> 
> Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge Black Spire
> 
> Coming this September, we visit Galaxy's Edge to learn the story behind Batuu, and the upcoming Disney Parks experience.
> 
> Written by Phasma author Delilah S. Dawson, in Black Spire, General Leia Organa dispatches her top spy to Batuu in a desperate search for Resistance allies.
> 
> On-sale this September in hardcover, ebook and audio book. It will be up for pre-order next week.



One of six books that will be released, including an official cookbook!

More from BlogMickey: http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/star-...omics-centered-around-star-wars-galaxys-edge/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Panasonic’s involvement in Mickey and Minnie’s Runaway Railway 

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...ent-in-mickey-and-minnies-runaway-railway.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Lion King cupcake at Animal Kingdom 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/review-a-lion-king-cupcake-from-pizzafari/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Marvel and Star Wars day at sea return in 2020

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-at-sea-return-in-2020-to-disney-cruise-line/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New teaser for Toy Story 4 coming after the Super Bowl on Sunday 

https://twitter.com/disneystudios/status/1091003175748943872?s=21


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Rock n Rollercoaster FP entrance moving to accommodate entrance to Lightning McQueens racing academy
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/photos-ro...ntrance-to-lightning-mcqueens-racing-academy/


I think this will be a positive change (back). The current flow of the area and FP+ line are weird to me.


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New teaser for Toy Story 4 coming after the Super Bowl on Sunday
> 
> https://twitter.com/disneystudios/status/1091003175748943872?s=21



Also rumored that a new trailer for Avengers: Endgame will premier during the Super Bowl:

https://screenrant.com/super-bowl-2019-movie-trailers-avengers-endgame-toy-story-4/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Permit filed for TRON track installation:

http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/permit-filed-for-tron-roller-coaster-track-installation/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More on the Disneyland Space Mountain incident 

http://www.ocregister.com/disneylan...losed-after-visitor-climbs-off-ride-in-motion


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New teaser for Toy Story 4 coming after the Super Bowl on Sunday
> 
> https://twitter.com/disneystudios/status/1091003175748943872?s=21





It will be online, too, right? I'm boycotting the Super Bowl


----------



## scrappinginontario

unbanshee said:


> It's a hoax/prank by the riders


  Nope.  Not a hoax or prank.  See the article above posted by @rteetz.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SaintsManiac said:


> It will be online, too, right? I'm boycotting the Super Bowl



and judging by your user name, I can guess why


----------



## rteetz

scrappinginontario said:


> Nope.  Not a hoax or prank.  See the article above posted by @rteetz.


It does appear the guest did it on his own though.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Live Stream to be held for Super Bowl winning team parade

*#DisneyParksLIVE to Stream the Super Bowl Player of the Game Celebration Parade Monday, Feb. 4*


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More on the Disneyland Space Mountain incident
> 
> http://www.ocregister.com/disneylan...losed-after-visitor-climbs-off-ride-in-motion


I hate the register and the paywall


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> I hate the register and the paywall


Is that a CA thing? I can read the full article.


----------



## The Pho

dina444444 said:


> I hate the register and the paywall





rteetz said:


> Is that a CA thing? I can read the full article.



There’s a limit to how many you can read from them in a month.  Just use a privacy tab/browser to get around it.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Lion King cupcake at Animal Kingdom
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/review-a-lion-king-cupcake-from-pizzafari/


I saw a YouTuber review this the other day. I might have immediately thought I had to get this when I saw it.


----------



## danikoski

TheMaxRebo said:


> Also annoying when you have to go through security but not going to a park ... I now I was trying to get from POP to Geyser Point and thought to take the bus to MK and then the boat to Wilderness Lodge but you have to go through security once you get off the bus, even if just going right to the boat launches
> 
> I know it is impossible to not avoid these all together, but it is pretty annoying at the time



There is a bus from MK to WL...you wouldn't have to go through security twice then.


----------



## unbanshee

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Lion King cupcake at Animal Kingdom
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/review-a-lion-king-cupcake-from-pizzafari/



new cupcake...debuted in 2014


----------



## rteetz

unbanshee said:


> new cupcake...debuted in 2014


I thought it was new too so...


----------



## Firebird060

Hmm I will watch the parade in person at the Magic Kingdom on Monday if the Pats win,   I wonder how different the Parade is.  Do they just tag on another float at the front of the normal day time Parade?


----------



## sachilles

Space mountain article is behind a pay wall/ad blocker wall.  Interesting take on the website access. You have to turn off your ad blocker or subscribe. Haven't seen that yet.


----------



## fatmanatee

I turned off ad blocker for the site and it was fine. Anyway, here's the gist:

“He didn’t fall out,” Wyatt said. “He had to maneuver himself around the safety mechanism.”

The man, who has cognitive disabilities, climbed out of the moving train in the dark during a slower portion of the ride as the coaster was making its initial climb, Wyatt said. Disneyland attraction operators stopped the coaster once they realized the man was not on the ride and located him, Wyatt said.

Anaheim police did not have the man’s name or age because there was no injury and no police report was filed, Wyatt said.​


----------



## rteetz

Firebird060 said:


> Hmm I will watch the parade in person at the Magic Kingdom on Monday if the Pats win,   I wonder how different the Parade is.  Do they just tag on another float at the front of the normal day time Parade?


Its not really a parade. They put the MVP on a float and just cart him through MK.


----------



## Dfan79

SaintsManiac said:


> It will be online, too, right? I'm boycotting the Super Bowl





TheMaxRebo said:


> and judging by your user name, I can guess why



Yeah I know, the Saints got robbed. However I think a better way to get back at the Rams is to support my Patriots.

Go Pats


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Dfan79 said:


> Yeah I know, the Saints got robbed. However I think a better way to get back at the Rams is to support my Patriots.
> 
> Go Pats



Pats should be fine ... not like they are playing at team from the NFC East


----------



## Farro

Any news/rumors about which hotels are undergoing a refurbishment next? Be it a soft goods only or a full refurb?

We are going to book Boardwalk with a water view for 2020 and my luck those will be taken out for a refurb.


----------



## Dfan79

TheMaxRebo said:


> Pats should be fine ... not like they are playing at team from the NFC East



That's true, I'd be really scared if the Giants were there. Like the Dolphins, even when they stink they play us well.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Any news/rumors about which hotels are undergoing a refurbishment next? Be it a soft goods only or a full refurb?
> 
> We are going to book Boardwalk with a water view for 2020 and my luck those will be taken out for a refurb.


I don't think Boardwalk is on the list as of right now. Those rooms aren't that old.


----------



## Farro

Thanks!


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Live Stream to be held for Super Bowl winning team parade
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...e-monday-feb-4/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q2wo0131190007A



@rteetz - the link goes to Stitch eating the page!  Did it give any hint to time of day?  We're going to be in WDW, but planning to be in EPCOT that day.  Probably wouldn't make a special trip over unless Todd Gurley makes MVP!  I don't care what team he plays for now, he'll always be a Georgia Bulldog!


----------



## mikeamizzle

rteetz said:


> I don't think Boardwalk is on the list as of right now. Those rooms aren't that old.



They do look very old in comparison to the more recently (~2016?) refurbished boardwalk villas rooms. Sort of like the situation that had taken place at the beach club resort but in reverse (there, i believe the standard rooms were refurbed ahead of the villas, leaving a pretty big difference between room quality).

The hotel that I really feel needs it though is the Polynesian. While it is my favorite resort, it is evident to me that the rooms there are in the worst shape of any of the deluxe resorts on property. For such a historic and treasured resort (not to mention near the top in terms of expense), this is both frustrating and unacceptable. I won't be staying there until the rooms get a refurb ( yes, I am aware that they replaced the tvs in all the rooms last year, and took off the bed accents, and downgraded the rooms by removing the ceiling fan) this is all they did then which is pathetic. Compare the rooms and their condition to any other deluxe on property (including animal kingdom lodge) and they are much worse. It is a shame.


----------



## Farro

mikeamizzle said:


> *They do look very old in comparison to the more recently (~2016?) refurbished boardwalk villas rooms. Sort of like the situation that had taken place at the beach club resort but in reverse (there, i believe the standard rooms were refurbed ahead of the villas, leaving a pretty big difference between room quality).*



I'm okay with this!!! 

I'm booking for the view and I don't have a plan B.


----------



## rteetz

FrankieWinthrop said:


> @rteetz - the link goes to Stitch eating the page!  Did it give any hint to time of day?  We're going to be in WDW, but planning to be in EPCOT that day.  Probably wouldn't make a special trip over unless Todd Gurley makes MVP!  I don't care what team he plays for now, he'll always be a Georgia Bulldog!


Yeah they took the link down for some reason.


----------



## rteetz

*News 
*
AP V.I.Passholder events back


----------



## rteetz

*News*

The Lion King & Jungle Festival Starts June 30 at Disneyland Paris


----------



## CJK

Are these VIPassholder events able to be booked yet? I don't receive the emails, so I don't have a link...


----------



## mikeamizzle

I just got the email ~t-minus 2 minutes is says till signups open. I think I'll register for the Magic Kingdom one. Nice surprise!

Edit: Signed up.


----------



## unbanshee

Link in post: http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/v-i-passholder-nights-return-in-2019-to-magic-kingdom-and-epcot/


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> AP V.I.Passholder events back
> 
> View attachment 379513


Figures I miss one of those by 3 days.


----------



## Mal6586

Gonna miss the Epcot one by a week! Dang!  Fingers crossed for something during my June or October dates.


----------



## OSUZorba

MissGina5 said:


> wait fell out how?!


Generally when someone falls out of a coaster they were standing up.


----------



## Capang

OSUZorba said:


> Generally when someone falls out of a coaster they were standing up.


Or intentionally kept the restraints from locking all the way.
Or were a pooh sized or "guest if larger size" and they didn't fit the restraints properly.
Or they possessed the strength and flexibility to intentionally wriggle out.

Most of the times someone unintentionally falls out of a coaster there is either a restraint that didnt latch properly or a person who put so much pressure on the restraint it gave way.

ETA this guy didn't fall out. He somehow got out by either not latching the restraint all the way or using brute strength to get out.


----------



## sachilles

Got signed up for the 2/26 passholder thing. It's our arrival day. Didn't think we'd get in LOL. Now it's thrown my arrival day plan all out of wack.  How does it work? Get a wristband like a party, and the wristband gets you on the rides?


----------



## mtrib

Still contemplating upgrading my ticket to AP. Can a Passholder take family members to a VIP event or does everyone have to be Passholders?


----------



## jpeterson

mtrib said:


> Still contemplating upgrading my ticket to AP. Can a Passholder take family members to a VIP event or does everyone have to be Passholders?


The email I got was clear that it was passholders only.


----------



## jpeterson

sachilles said:


> Get a wristband like a party, and the wristband gets you on the rides?


Should be. That's how it was last time we went to one.


----------



## OSUZorba

Capang said:


> Or intentionally kept the restraints from locking all the way.
> Or were a pooh sized or "guest if larger size" and they didn't fit the restraints properly.
> Or they possessed the strength and flexibility to intentionally wriggle out.
> 
> Most of the times someone unintentionally falls out of a coaster there is either a restraint that didnt latch properly or a person who put so much pressure on the restraint it gave way.
> 
> ETA this guy didn't fall out. He somehow got out by either not latching the restraint all the way or using brute strength to get out.


I have never heard of a case of a restraint failing, any details? I know of rides malfunctioning causing people to be ejected from a working restraint.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

OSUZorba said:


> I have never heard of a case of a restraint failing, any details? I know of rides malfunctioning causing people to be ejected from a working restraint.


https://www.disboards.com/threads/news-round-up-2019.3726636/page-109#post-60208467


----------



## Capang

OSUZorba said:


> I have never heard of a case of a restraint failing, any details? I know of rides malfunctioning causing people to be ejected from a working restraint.


6 flags a few years ago pops into mind. A larger guest caused too much pressure on the restrain and it popped open, causing her death. There have been several cases like that, and I know of several other reports not publicized where a restraint popped open but was caught by a secondary restraint, therefore not causing injury or death so it didnt need to be reported. That happened on MaxAir at Cedar Point, the restraint, for no reason, came open, but was caught by a seatbelt that was a secondary safety restraint. That particular seat was closed for weeks, but not the ride itself. It happens.


----------



## The Pho

OSUZorba said:


> I have never heard of a case of a restraint failing, any details? I know of rides malfunctioning causing people to be ejected from a working restraint.


There are at least 3 incidents of a ride restraint failing causing the rider to be ejected and killed.  It’s incredibly rare.  
Where there are at least 11 incidents of a rider escaping their functioning harness and falling.   However most coaster incidents are related to preexisting conditions, generally cardiac related.

I do know of at least one incident at the original Space Mountain, where a harness never latched and the person held on for dear life.


----------



## mtrib

jpeterson said:


> The email I got was clear that it was passholders only.



Thanks! Had all kinds of plans in my head about canceling DAH and going to VIP event night before EMM. Enough of that crazy talk.


----------



## bananasplitkids

Has anyone seen this mentioned about Lion King promotional material? Saw this on a beyonce fan site.
https://twitter.com/BeyLegion/status/1091038603864616960


----------



## OSUZorba

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> https://www.disboards.com/threads/news-round-up-2019.3726636/page-109#post-60208467


Failed restraint not found. He got out of it, not the same as a lock failing.


----------



## OSUZorba

Capang said:


> 6 flags a few years ago pops into mind. A larger guest caused too much pressure on the restrain and it popped open, causing her death. There have been several cases like that, and I know of several other reports not publicized where a restraint popped open but was caught by a secondary restraint, therefore not causing injury or death so it didnt need to be reported. That happened on MaxAir at Cedar Point, the restraint, for no reason, came open, but was caught by a seatbelt that was a secondary safety restraint. That particular seat was closed for weeks, but not the ride itself. It happens.


Yeah, that is why there are secondary restraints. I'll have to try to look up the six flags case. The reason back up systems are required is because primary systems fail every now and then.


----------



## rteetz

Cool article on the imagineer behind Tomorrowland in Shanghai and is now in charge of the Marvel portfolio 

http://fortune.com/shanghai-disney-tomorrowland-china/


----------



## Capang

OSUZorba said:


> Yeah, that is why there are secondary restraints. I'll have to try to look up the six flags case. The reason back up systems are required is because primary systems fail every now and then.


A quick Google search will turn up quite a few articles about it. It happened in Texas.


----------



## Lesley Wake

FrankieWinthrop said:


> @rteetz - the link goes to Stitch eating the page!  Did it give any hint to time of day?  We're going to be in WDW, but planning to be in EPCOT that day.  Probably wouldn't make a special trip over unless Todd Gurley makes MVP!  I don't care what team he plays for now, he'll always be a Georgia Bulldog!


If the Rams win they will have the parade at Disneyland (makes sense for an LA team). I’m actually pretty psyched because I leave for WDW on Tuesday and was worried I would miss the Disney parade with the Rams. But if we win, I will just go to Disneyland on Monday! 

Now, anyone know how to explain to my boss: “I know I’m taking a 2-week vacation to Orlando starting Tuesday, but I’m also going to ditch work on Monday to go to Disneyland...”! Maybe I’ll just bring my laptop to the park and stake out a spot along the route while getting some work done!


----------



## rteetz




----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

OSUZorba said:


> Failed restraint not found. He got out of it, not the same as a lock failing.


Yes.  I linked to the post about the article to point that out.


----------



## SG131

sachilles said:


> Got signed up for the 2/26 passholder thing. It's our arrival day. Didn't think we'd get in LOL. Now it's thrown my arrival day plan all out of wack.  How does it work? Get a wristband like a party, and the wristband gets you on the rides?


I may have just changed an entire trip to do the event. I had said I’d do a third short trip while I had my pass. I found some good prices in June but I didn’t love the timing, not long after my cruise and I do have to fit work in somewhere! This plus seeing a $48 SW was the push I needed to change to February.


----------



## shoreward

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> AP V.I.Passholder events back
> 
> View attachment 379513


So, even before receiving an email on this, it appears that EPCOT event is sold out.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney+ Gives Straight-to-Series Order for “Diary of a Female President”


----------



## beer dave

OSUZorba said:


> Yeah, that is why there are secondary restraints. I'll have to try to look up the six flags case. The reason back up systems are required is because primary systems fail every now and then.


A few years ago, riding one of the older coasters at Busch gardens, (one with like 9 inversions) while sitting in the front seat, hanging down the first hill before cresting, my shoulder harness released, and I rode the ride counting on the seat belt type secondary lock, and my ability to hold down the shoulder harness by the handles.


----------



## soniam

shoreward said:


> So, even before receiving an email on this, it appears that EPCOT event is sold out.



I couldn’t register either for March. Feb is still available. Did anyone get March? Maybe a glitch?


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Guest Experience Teams Will Now Be Available Through Late Spring at The Magic Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Castle project at Disneyland

sleeping-beauty-castle-renovation-project-at-disneyland-january-2019


----------



## shoreward

soniam said:


> I couldn’t register either for March. Feb is still available. Did anyone get March? Maybe a glitch?


Now MK event also sold out and no email received yet for the event.  Why can’t they fix this continued AP email problem (rhetorical question)?


----------



## rteetz

shoreward said:


> Now MK event also sold out and no email received yet for the event.  Why can’t they fix this continued AP email problem (rhetorical question)?


I wonder what they could do to fix it. Most major email servers do have some sort of issue usually where not everyone gets every email. I’d like to know something like a major store or something that does emails and how many actually receive emails compared to Disney. 

I’ll be honest since I’ve been AP I’ve never noticed a missing email.


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> I wonder what they could do to fix it. Most major email servers do have some sort of issue usually where not everyone gets every email. I’d like to know something like a major store or something that does emails and how many actually receive emails compared to Disney.
> 
> I’ll be honest since I’ve been AP I’ve never noticed a missing email.


I've always received them and today is the first I have not received. I can't do the dates anyway, but I will always keep my eye on this thread for updates!


----------



## bookbabe626

rteetz said:


> I’ll be honest since I’ve been AP I’ve never noticed a missing email.



But then there’s those of us that have never received any AP emails at all...ever...  :-(


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I wonder what they could do to fix it. Most major email servers do have some sort of issue usually where not everyone gets every email. I’d like to know something like a major store or something that does emails and how many actually receive emails compared to Disney.
> 
> I’ll be honest since I’ve been AP I’ve never noticed a missing email.



Couldn’t they announce this and send out the e-mails a week or two before the links go long be?  This way would be more time for people to see it and see if they can make their plans fit, etc


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> I’ll be honest since I’ve been AP I’ve never noticed a missing email.


That’s the thing with missing emails, you don’t know they’re missing.
I don’t think I’ve ever actually received an AP email for anything...


----------



## rteetz

bookbabe626 said:


> But then there’s those of us that have never received any AP emails at all...ever...  :-(


Have you contacted Disney about it? I am just wondering what Disney can do to fix it. I am not familiar with mass email servers.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Couldn’t they announce this and send out the e-mails a week or two before the links go long be?  This way would be more time for people to see it and see if they can make their plans fit, etc


That is a good point. I believe in the past they have given at least a little more notice.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> That’s the thing with missing emails, you don’t know they’re missing.
> I don’t think I’ve ever actually received an AP email for anything...


Well I have only been an AP for 2 years and to my knowledge I have gotten every "important" email. I do read the Disney news every day so I think I would notice what I have missed.


----------



## bookbabe626

rteetz said:


> Have you contacted Disney about it? I am just wondering what Disney can do to fix it. I am not familiar with mass email servers.



Repeatedly.  They keep saying to go in and check the communications preferences, which we have and we’ve set them (repeatedly) to receive all possible emails from all the Disney companies.  Nada.  If it wasn’t for the DIS I’d be completely out of the loop.


----------



## shoreward

rteetz said:


> I wonder what they could do to fix it. Most major email servers do have some sort of issue usually where not everyone gets every email. I’d like to know something like a major store or something that does emails and how many actually receive emails compared to Disney.
> 
> I’ll be honest since I’ve been AP I’ve never noticed a missing email.


When I spoke to Disney IT last year, because I had not received any AP special event emails, they told me they were escalating the problem.  When that didn’t help, I called back and they asked my permission to take temporary control of my account.  They did something that allowed me to receive messages...for a short while.  That was the last AP email I received.


----------



## eXo

Capang said:


> A quick Google search will turn up quite a few articles about it. It happened in Texas.



You may be referring to this incident:

https://www.star-telegram.com/news/business/article4115574.html


----------



## rteetz

bookbabe626 said:


> Repeatedly.  They keep saying to go in and check the communications preferences, which we have and we’ve set them (repeatedly) to receive all possible emails from all the Disney companies.  Nada.  If it wasn’t for the DIS I’d be completely out of the loop.


Ok interesting.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Old attraction T-Shirts now online 

http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/shop-closed-attraction-tees-now-available-online/


----------



## KevM

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Old attraction T-Shirts now online
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/shop-closed-attraction-tees-now-available-online/



Do I need the skyway shirt?  Am I going to get it anyway?  Hell yeah!


----------



## shoreward

Disney apparently did a refresh the beginning of the year, which affected some guest accounts; that included deleting communication preferences.

For those who are not receiving AP email, take another look at your communication preferences.

End of discussion on AP communications and back to the news!


----------



## OSUZorba

eXo said:


> You may be referring to this incident:
> 
> https://www.star-telegram.com/news/business/article4115574.html


I remember that case, but as the story says, no mechanical failures were found. Likely an improper load.

This is why parks should teach their employees to pull up on bars (like Disney) not just to crush the guest by pushing them in. Pushing in does nothing to ensure the locks are holding, yet that seems to be the going SOP at nearly every park. I rode a coaster with a co-worker down in Houston about 20 times one night, she got bruises on her legs from the guy smashing the bar into her with all his weight and he never once pulled up on it.


----------



## shoreward

rteetz said:


> That is a good point. I believe in the past they have given at least a little more notice.


These apparently were very short notice.  Even the CMs did not know until a few days before they were publicly announced.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Mickey balloon popcorn bucket!

http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/first-look-mickey-balloon-popcorn-bucket-debuts-at-walt-disney-world/

The good stuff always happens when I’m not there


----------



## wareagle57

bookbabe626 said:


> But then there’s those of us that have never received any AP emails at all...ever...  :-(



Throw me in the camp that's never gotten an AP e-mail. But this is also only my 2nd time having one.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Electroland at DLP themes revealed 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/theme-revealed-for-2019-electroland-music-festival-at-disneyland-paris/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland Paris February pin releases

https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/february-pin-releases-for-disneyland-paris/


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Mickey balloon popcorn bucket!
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/first-look-mickey-balloon-popcorn-bucket-debuts-at-walt-disney-world/
> 
> The good stuff always happens when I’m not there



I'm hoping the Steamboat Willie version eventually makes it's way here.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Mickey balloon popcorn bucket!
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/first-look-mickey-balloon-popcorn-bucket-debuts-at-walt-disney-world/
> 
> The good stuff always happens when I’m not there


Those are awesome!! Do they come with the strap??


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Some new minor details on Galaxy’s Edge

https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/more-details-on-the-planet-batuu-revealed-in-star-wars-galaxys-edge-novel/


----------



## rteetz

dolewhipdreams said:


> Those are awesome!! Do they come with the strap??


Yes


----------



## rteetz

wareagle57 said:


> I'm hoping the Steamboat Willie version eventually makes it's way here.


That one I really want. Not sure it will since it’s a Disneyland AP bucket.


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Electroland at DLP themes revealed
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/theme-revealed-for-2019-electroland-music-festival-at-disneyland-paris/



When we eventually make our way over there, I really want to try and plan it at the same time as this. For now, I'll just keep on dreaming.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Mickey balloon popcorn bucket!
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/first-look-mickey-balloon-popcorn-bucket-debuts-at-walt-disney-world/
> 
> The good stuff always happens when I’m not there



Ughh, so much stuff I want! I hope they are all still around on Spring break next month. LOVE this.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Robo-Newz removed from Tomorrowland

@rteetz - any word if this is permanent or just maintenance?  (did seem out of place for a while now that in the future paper newspapers would still be a thing)


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Robo-Newz removed from Tomorrowland
> 
> @rteetz - any word if this is permanent or just maintenance?  (did seem out of place for a while now that in the future paper newspapers would still be a thing)
> 
> View attachment 379627


I hope it’s just maintenance.


----------



## mikepizzo

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Robo-Newz removed from Tomorrowland
> 
> @rteetz - any word if this is permanent or just maintenance?  (did seem out of place for a while now that in the future paper newspapers would still be a thing)
> 
> View attachment 379627





rteetz said:


> I hope it’s just maintenance.



Would be nice if this is going to be another win from the WDWNT maintenance report article.


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> I hope it’s just maintenance.



The plastic was so foggy/dirty that you couldn't even see what was on the paper last time I was there without really straining. Hopefully that's all it is. But it does seem like the lines have gotten worse in recent years. I wonder if they are going to make a larger more permanent queue.


----------



## rteetz

mikepizzo said:


> Would be nice if this is going to be another win from the WDWNT maintenance report article.


Agreed. I’m not a huge fan of WDWNT but if this maintenance can get changes done much like Al Lutz at MiceChat.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney has received multiple bids on the fox regional sports networks

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...bids-fox-sports-regional-networks-mlb-others/


----------



## goingthedistance

News:

runDisney 2019 Virtual Run Series will be MARVEL 80th anniversary.

https://www.marvel.com/articles/culture-lifestyle/rundisney-virtual-5k-celebrates-80-years-of-marvel


----------



## Firebird060

I hope the new bucket is still there on Monday,  It seems these things run out within 3 to 4 days everytime for me.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

More info on how the automated photopass at the Tinker Bell Meet and Greet will function:

http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/autom...t-tinkerbell-meet-and-greet-in-magic-kingdom/


Gives a lot more detail about how the technology will work and I have to say if (and it's a big if) it works out as they envision it might not be so bad - though still have trouble picture it getting all the different angles that human photographers were getting


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> More info on how the automated photopass at the Tinker Bell Meet and Greet will function:
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/autom...t-tinkerbell-meet-and-greet-in-magic-kingdom/
> 
> Gives a lot more detail about how the technology will work and I have to say if (and it's a big if) it works out as they envision it might not be so bad - though still have trouble picture it getting all the different angles that human photographers were getting



Yes - it still seems to me that there could be issues with angles. Great shots often require the photographer to move for the right angle. The example of Tinkerbell hugging your child you could end up getting the back of their head instead of their face - though maybe the character will be trained for the best way to face. 

Honestly, some (not all) photopass CM are not very good at framing pictures - so even with a CM the quality can be hit or miss.


----------



## Cinderumbrella

I generally get all the AP emails, but never got this one (doesn’t work for my dates anyway). I’m blaming the polar vortex


----------



## AurumPunzel

TheMaxRebo said:


> More info on how the automated photopass at the Tinker Bell Meet and Greet will function:
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/autom...t-tinkerbell-meet-and-greet-in-magic-kingdom/
> 
> 
> Gives a lot more detail about how the technology will work and I have to say if (and it's a big if) it works out as they envision it might not be so bad - though still have trouble picture it getting all the different angles that human photographers were getting


I still remain sceptical. How on earth is a fixed box going to be able to capture the same sort of angles a human photographer can?


----------



## rteetz

AurumPunzel said:


> I still remain sceptical. How on earth is a fixed box going to be able to capture the same sort of angles a human photographer can?


Nothing is perfect. Even human photographers aren't always the best at Disney.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> Nothing is perfect. Even human photographers aren't always the best at Disney.





So much truth in this statement.


----------



## Amy11401

TheMaxRebo said:


> More info on how the automated photopass at the Tinker Bell Meet and Greet will function:
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/autom...t-tinkerbell-meet-and-greet-in-magic-kingdom/
> 
> 
> Gives a lot more detail about how the technology will work and I have to say if (and it's a big if) it works out as they envision it might not be so bad - though still have trouble picture it getting all the different angles that human photographers were getting


I couple of days ago I read a post on here that had people who had actually used the new Tinkerbell photo box and the feedback was not good.  I wonder if they are still working to improve it


----------



## AurumPunzel

rteetz said:


> Nothing is perfect. Even human photographers aren't always the best at Disney.


I was under the impression that they'd be absolute professionals and not just someone who always shoots in full-auto mode 99% of the time. I guess even the best do make mistakes at times, since after all, they're as human as we are.


----------



## rteetz

AurumPunzel said:


> I was under the impression that they'd be absolute professionals and not just someone who always shoots in full-auto mode 99% of the time. I guess even the best do make mistakes at times, since after all, they're as human as we are.


There are times where Disney photos turn out to have lighting issues or white balance is off. Certainly some photographers are better than others. They do go through training but I wouldn't consider all of them professional photographers.


----------



## rteetz

*RUMOR*

Starting 2/4 according to reports on Twitter, if you cancel your hotel reservation it will automatically cancel your fastpasses as well so people who book throwaway rooms would be in trouble.


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor
*
Beaches and Cream to close Aug. 5th for a major refurb to December.


----------



## JETSDAD

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Beaches and Cream to close Aug. 5th for a major refurb to December.


NOOOOO.  We just booked a stay at Beach Club for the first week of September and that was near the top of the must do list.  Oh well,  just a good excuse to stay there again another time.


----------



## Candlelady

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Beaches and Cream to close Aug. 5th for a major refurb to December.



Hopefully they can make it larger.  We stopped going once they changed to ADR's.  Used to be able to decide to get ice cream and walk over, now you need a reservation.


----------



## NJlauren

rteetz said:


> *RUMOR*
> 
> Starting 2/4 according to reports on Twitter, if you cancel your hotel reservation it will automatically cancel your fastpasses as well so people who book throwaway rooms would be in trouble.



Not going to lie this doesn’t upset me


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Beaches and Cream to close Aug. 5th for a major refurb to December.


And expansion.  Sounds like the arcade is going away.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AurumPunzel said:


> I still remain sceptical. How on earth is a fixed box going to be able to capture the same sort of angles a human photographer can?



definitely no way it can be the same ... if they pull it off as described I think it could be ok to good - not the same, but maybe different but good.  We shall see - I am skeptical too


----------



## rteetz

Candlelady said:


> Hopefully they can make it larger.  We stopped going once they changed to ADR's.  Used to be able to decide to get ice cream and walk over, now you need a reservation.


Sounds like it will be expanding using the arcade space.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> And expansion.  Sounds like the arcade is going away.


Yep.


----------



## rteetz

NJlauren said:


> Not going to lie this doesn’t upset me


I am interested to see how this works with an AP or other factors.


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> *RUMOR*
> 
> Starting 2/4 according to reports on Twitter, if you cancel your hotel reservation it will automatically cancel your fastpasses as well so people who book throwaway rooms would be in trouble.


Sometimes I change my resort, view, or even get a new discount by making a new online reservation, and then cancelling the original. It can be easier this way when MDE is glitchy and won't let me modify. I wonder if it would cancel my FP+?!


----------



## rteetz

PolyRob said:


> Sometimes I change my resort, view, or even get a new discount by making a new online reservation, and then cancelling the original. It can be easier this way when MDE is glitchy and won't let me modify. I wonder if it would cancel my FP+?!


That's a good question. Maybe that will have to be done over the phone now to prevent that?


----------



## NJlauren

rteetz said:


> I am interested to see how this works with an AP or other factors.



Fair and good point.  It will be interesting to see how it works out.


----------



## siren0119

rteetz said:


> *RUMOR*
> 
> Starting 2/4 according to reports on Twitter, if you cancel your hotel reservation it will automatically cancel your fastpasses as well so people who book throwaway rooms would be in trouble.



I could see this happening if your FP+ reservations are made between the 60 and 30 day windows. If you book a room solely to be able to get FP early, yeah you should lose that benefit if you then cancel your room. But inside the 30 day window? that would be weird and unnecessary.


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> That's a good question. Maybe that will have to be done over the phone now to prevent that?


That's what I am thinking. Safer to call and modify. No more night owl modification of plans. lol

I should be set for my next trip, but will keep this in mind for the future. Passholder rates can pop up very last minute so I've done this a lot.


----------



## The Pho

siren0119 said:


> I could see this happening if your FP+ reservations are made between the 60 and 30 day windows. If you book a room solely to be able to get FP early, yeah you should lose that benefit if you then cancel your room. But inside the 30 day window? that would be weird and unnecessary.


If it doesn’t cancel them completely then this policy does little.  People would just wait until they’re within the not fastpass canceling window but within the free hotel cancelling window.


----------



## rteetz

siren0119 said:


> I could see this happening if your FP+ reservations are made between the 60 and 30 day windows. If you book a room solely to be able to get FP early, yeah you should lose that benefit if you then cancel your room. But inside the 30 day window? that would be weird and unnecessary.


Yeah it will be interesting to see how this works.


----------



## crazy4wdw

PolyRob said:


> Sometimes I change my resort, view, or even get a new discount by making a new online reservation, and then cancelling the original. It can be easier this way when MDE is glitchy and won't let me modify. I wonder if it would cancel my FP+?!


That's a good point!  I typically change resorts several times before a trip, based on discounts, change in work schedule, etc.


----------



## PolyRob

The Pho said:


> And expansion.  Sounds like the arcade is going away.





rteetz said:


> Sounds like it will be expanding using the arcade space.



While I am sad it will be closed for my October (and possible December) trip, it definitely needs the extra space. I look forward to it being bigger and better!!


----------



## dakotix

rteetz said:


> There are times where Disney photos turn out to have lighting issues or white balance is off. Certainly some photographers are better than others. They do go through training but I wouldn't consider all of them professional photographers.


We tend to do multiple photos at the same spot with different photographers that way we have a bunch of photos to choose from in the end.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

UPDATE: Disneyland's Space Mountain Has Reopened After an Inspection by State Officials


----------



## siren0119

The Pho said:


> If it doesn’t cancel them completely then this policy does little.  People would just wait until they’re within the not fastpass canceling window but within the free hotel cancelling window.



True. But within 30 days the hotel has a much better chance of getting that room filled, than closer to the actual stay date. I suppose the only other way to prevent this is to push the cancellation deadline up to 30 days before arrival.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Vampirina Joins Disney Junior Dance Party! at Disney California Adventure Park


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Disneyland Update

216121-disneyland-resort-update-orbits-altered


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Beaches & Cream Soda Shop at Disney’s Beach Club Closing for Three Month Refurbishment Beginning in August


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> I’m not a huge fan of WDWNT


I just listened to my first and last podcast of theirs -- or whatever that recording was from last night.  Or more accurately, I started it.  Time I'll never get back.  I don't get it.

Though I do like some of their photo reports.


----------



## Firebird060

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Beaches & Cream Soda Shop at Disney’s Beach Club Closing for Three Month Refurbishment Beginning in August



Well at least its still not that far of a journey to get Ice Cream with it closed.  Yes i know not everyone loves the ironically named Ice Cream Shop over at the Boardwalk but hey its still a Ice Cream Parlor


----------



## rteetz

Firebird060 said:


> Well at least its still not that far of a journey to get Ice Cream with it closed.  Yes i know not everyone loves the ironically named Ice Cream Shop over at the Boardwalk but hey its still a Ice Cream Parlor


Ample Hills is ironically named?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Amy11401 said:


> I couple of days ago I read a post on here that had people who had actually used the new Tinkerbell photo box and the feedback was not good.  I wonder if they are still working to improve it


Yes, the article states the boxes are still a work in progress.  They are being tweaked and Disney Photographers are still with Tinkerbell sometimes while they work to improve this.


----------



## Tigger's ally

dakotix said:


> We tend to do multiple photos at the same spot with different photographers that way we have a bunch of photos to choose from in the end.



Shhhh.  Don't tell my wonderful wifey!    If she get's us to stop two times a day she is popping champaign at the Hotel in observance of a miracle.


----------



## Firebird060

rteetz said:


> Ample Hills is ironically named?



For quite a few reasons yes.  Some PC others not,  one example being how many Hills are there in Orlando? is there enough to call it ample? Most of the stores are in Big Cities that arent known for hills either..


----------



## rteetz

Firebird060 said:


> For quite a few reasons yes.  Some PC others not,  one example being how many Hills are there in Orlando? is there enough to call it ample?


Ample Hills is a chain though...

https://www.amplehills.com


----------



## Firebird060

rteetz said:


> Ample Hills is a chain though...
> 
> https://www.amplehills.com




Yep but the locations most of them Being NYC are again not in very hilly locations.   LA is prob the only one with the location to Hills that it can be called ample


----------



## rteetz

Firebird060 said:


> Yep but the locations most of them Being NYC are again not in very hilly locations.   LA is prob the only one with the location to Hills that it can be called ample


I guess. Never really thought about it like that. I think of it as a chain of good ice cream that happens to be at Disney.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *RUMOR*
> 
> Starting 2/4 according to reports on Twitter, if you cancel your hotel reservation it will automatically cancel your fastpasses as well so people who book throwaway rooms would be in trouble.



sort of seems like a reasonable take - I am sure there are some scenarios that are legit and feel bad for people in that situation but I suspect that is a minority vs people with throwaway rooms, and hopefully they can work with people who just want to change dates or something

not surprised they are looking to close this loophole prior to Galaxy's Edge opening


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Overnight Closures Scheduled for Osceola Parkway/Victory Way Intersection


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Pandora Jewelry Event Will Let You Design a Custom Bracelet at Disney’s Hollywood Studios


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Disney Parks Metal Earth Models Feature Elsa’s Castle, Disneyland Park’s Main Street Station


----------



## evlaina

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Beaches and Cream to close Aug. 5th for a major refurb to December.


Oh man. We're staying at BC for the first time this September and I was looking forward to going to Beaches & Cream for our last lunch before our flight home!

Ha, and my kids will be bummed about it taking the arcade's space. I told them no one goes to WDW to go to an arcade, but my 5 year old was really excited for it!


----------



## SG131

As a serial trip changer I definitely see how the fastpass thing could cause problems. Out of 4 trips in 2 years every single one has been modified by at least a day her and there. One has just been changed entirely from June to Feb which is why I’m really bummed about beaches. I was hoping August would finally be a chance for me to get there. I had reservation in June but it’s so last min I’m SOL to try to get one for Feb instead.


----------



## NJlauren

SG131 said:


> As a serial trip changer I definitely see how the fastpass thing could cause problems. Out of 4 trips in 2 years every single one has been modified by at least a day her and there. One has just been changed entirely from June to Feb which is why I’m really bummed about beaches. I was hoping August would finally be a chance for me to get there. I had reservation in June but it’s so last min I’m SOL to try to get one for Feb instead.



You can get one for Feb!  We got one not to long ago week of just keep checking or use the reservation finder!!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Odyssey of the Seas is Royal Caribbean’s next ship

https://t.co/WElrt249yE?amp=1


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Permits filed to demolish bar inside ESPN zone at Downtown Disney 

http://permits.anaheim.net/tm_bin/tmw_cmd.pl?tmw_cmd=StatusViewCasebld&shl_caseno=BLD2019-00358


----------



## Lesley Wake

rteetz said:


> *RUMOR*
> 
> Starting 2/4 according to reports on Twitter, if you cancel your hotel reservation it will automatically cancel your fastpasses as well so people who book throwaway rooms would be in trouble.


I honestly see this causing so many headaches - it's not like Disney IT works well even in the best of times! Everytime they try to do an overhaul, they seem to break something - last fall it was basically down for days when they tried to set up the system for the dated tickets!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Amorette's Patisserie Introduces Mickey Premium Ice Cream Bar Cake Design


----------



## skier_pete

evlaina said:


> Oh man. We're staying at BC for the first time this September and I was looking forward to going to Beaches & Cream for our last lunch before our flight home!
> 
> Ha, and my kids will be bummed about it taking the arcade's space. I told them no one goes to WDW to go to an arcade, but my 5 year old was really excited for it!



Oh darn - you'll just have to enjoy the pool instead. Beaches and Cream is fun - but honestly beyond that they serve giagantic sundeas its nothing that can't be had cheaper and better elsewhere.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Oh darn - you'll just have to enjoy the pool instead. Beaches and Cream is fun - but honestly beyond that they serve giagantic sundeas its nothing that can't be had cheaper and better elsewhere.


Yes and no. It’s the only place at Disney I can get a no way Jose. Ample Hills is a very good alternative though.


----------



## mikeamizzle

I'm a big fan of beaches and cream (admittedly a lot of that is nostalgia as we would always eat here on trips when I was little), but it definitely needs the extra space. I was there in November and it is really a lot more difficult to get a reservation than it should be.

I just hope the leave in the Wurlitzer 1015 jukebox that they keep on free play in there; I love picking some tunes while eating a meal.

edit: I say this a WDW arcade fan also; it really bothered me last fall when they gutted the arcade at the contemporary for the "pixar kid's club" (I get that parents may want a minute away from kids, but I'll never be a fan of these things at a place like WDW where 99% of property is either kid friendly or kid prioritized).


----------



## OKW Lover

We've been down on B&C for a long time.  We found Dolphin Fountain to be better all around.


----------



## Lesley Wake

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Amorette's Patisserie Introduces Mickey Premium Ice Cream Bar Cake Design


When I did the Yuletide Fantasy tour in December the baker at Amorettes was the girl who designed this cake! There's a version that is supposed to really taste like an ice cream bar, and she was so proud of it! She wasn't sure yet if it would make it into the case for sale, but I hope I can get one next week!


----------



## rteetz

Lesley Wake said:


> When I did the Yuletide Fantasy tour in December the baker at Amorettes was the girl who designed this cake! There's a version that is supposed to really taste like an ice cream bar, and she was so proud of it! She wasn't sure yet if it would make it into the case for sale, but I hope I can get one next week!


That sounds cool! I love the regular red mickey cake. I would definitely try this one.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

*Mobile Order Experience Introduces New and Enhanced Look for Guests at Disneyland Resort and Walt Disney World Resort*


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Krakatoa Punch mug at Trader Sams 

http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/first...-punch-mug-debuts-at-trader-sams-grog-grotto/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Space restaurant update 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/photos-construction-continues-on-epcots-space-restaurant-2/


----------



## evlaina

********** said:


> Oh darn - you'll just have to enjoy the pool instead. Beaches and Cream is fun - but honestly beyond that they serve giagantic sundeas its nothing that can't be had cheaper and better elsewhere.


I was looking forward to it because it seems fun, just like you said. My in-laws are vacationing with us and grew up in the 50s and I thought they’d get a kick out of it. But the pool does look awesome and I’m looking forward to that as well, thank you!


----------



## BorderTenny

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> *Mobile Order Experience Introduces New and Enhanced Look for Guests at Disneyland Resort and Walt Disney World Resort*


Who cares about the look? The only enhancement most of us want is being able to pay with gift cards and/or room charge.


----------



## rteetz

BorderTenny said:


> Who cares about the look? The only enhancement most of us want is being able to pay with gift cards and/or room charge.


I care. I think this is an improvement.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

BorderTenny said:


> Who cares about the look? The only enhancement most of us want is being able to pay with gift cards and/or room charge.


Yeah!  No gift cards or room charge makes this unusable to me (based on the way we pay for our trips and save a lot of money doing it).


----------



## rteetz

SouthFayetteFan said:


> Yeah!  No gift cards or room charge makes this unusable to me (based on the way we pay for our trips and save a lot of money doing it).


I’m sure it will come eventually at least gift card capability.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

rteetz said:


> I’m sure it will come eventually at least gift card capability.


I sure hope so!  The line at Columbia Harbor House was crazy today for lunch and I was so jealous of my mobile order counterparts walking up beside me.  (But not jealous enough to pay 15-20% more without my gift card savings lol)


----------



## scrappinginontario

SouthFayetteFan said:


> Yeah!  No gift cards or room charge makes this unusable to me (based on the way we pay for our trips and save a lot of money doing it).


 Do you stay on Disney property?  If so you can put Disney gift cards against your room charges at your resort and use Mobile Ordering with your MagicBand.  Unfortunately this doesn’t work for non-resort guests.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

scrappinginontario said:


> Do you stay on Disney property?  If so you can put Disney gift cards against your room charges at your resort and use Mobile Ordering with your MagicBand.  Unfortunately this doesn’t work for non-resort guests.


I thought mobile order only worked with a credit card and couldn’t do room charge. Is this a change that I missed at some point?  That would work for us!

EDIT: I know it can handle dining plan but I don’t see anything that says room charges.  (We used it earlier this week with the dining plan during 1st part of split stay and that was great!)


----------



## rteetz

SouthFayetteFan said:


> I thought mobile order only worked with a credit card and couldn’t do room charge. Is this a change that I missed at some point?  That would work for us!


Yeah pretty sure that you can’t do that.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More Zootopia films in the works

http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/two-more-zootopia-films-are-in-the-works-at-disney/


----------



## scrappinginontario

SouthFayetteFan said:


> I thought mobile order only worked with a credit card and couldn’t do room charge. Is this a change that I missed at some point?  That would work for us!
> 
> EDIT: I know it can handle dining plan but I don’t see anything that says room charges.  (We used it earlier this week with the dining plan during 1st part of split stay and that was great!)


 I’ll be honest and say I guess I don’t know for sure.

My experience is that I link a cc to my resort room and can charge things using my MB.  My cc is not charged each time I make a purchase, only a couple of times during our stay.  (I believe the new policy is Disney will charge my cc the outstanding balance on day 5 of our trip and every 5 days and then the outstanding balance upon checkout.)

I make all the charges I want (food, souvenirs, tips, etc) but, before day 5 of my vacation I take my stack of gift cards to Guest Services and they apply this amount against the current balance of my room charges.  So, even though I may have charged $200 to my MagicBand, as long as I take $200 of gift cards to gues Services before day 5, nothing gets charged to my credit card and I am using the gift cards against my room charges.

Would that be something that would work for you?  Since Disney changed their gift card policy a couple of years ago and now allow gift cards purchased in Canada to be used in the US, I’ve done this often and saved a lot of money.  I use grocery store points to buy Disney gift cards for free so using them in the above way has saved me hundreds and hundreds of dollars!!

I don’t know how mobile ordering works with the cc that is linked to it as I’ve only used it with the DDP.


----------



## Lesley Wake

scrappinginontario said:


> I’ll be honest and say I guess I don’t know for sure.
> 
> My experience is that I link a cc to my resort room and can charge things using my MB.  My cc is not charged each time I make a purchase, only a couple of times during our stay.  (I believe the new policy is Disney will charge my cc the outstanding balance on day 5 of our trip and every 5 days and then the outstanding balance upon checkout.)
> 
> I make all the charges I want (food, souvenirs, tips, etc) but, before day 5 of my vacation I take my stack of gift cards to Guest Services and they apply this amount against the current balance of my room charges.  So, even though I may have charged $200 to my MagicBand, as long as I take $200 of gift cards to gues Services before day 5, nothing gets charged to my credit card and I am using the gift cards against my room charges.
> 
> Would that be something that would work for you?  Since Disney changed their gift card policy a couple of years ago and now allow gift cards purchased in Canada to be used in the US, I’ve done this often and saved a lot of money.  I use grocery store points to buy Disney gift cards for free so using them in the above way has saved me hundreds and hundreds of dollars!!


It works if you are buying in person (i.e. waiting in line). But Mobile Ordering doesn't charge via Magicband, just CC


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

BorderTenny said:


> Who cares about the look? The only enhancement most of us want is being able to pay with gift cards and/or room charge.


Yeah... this “enhancement” sounds about as empty as the PhotoPass one SO FAR (can’t modify pics on computer, no calendar product option, just as slow-loading for me). Hopefully they focus on functionality more than the look over time. I’ll still never understand Disney IT.


----------



## j2thomason

rteetz said:


> I’m sure it will come eventually at least gift card capability.


You would hope at some point you would be able to load gift cards into MDE to pay for any and all purchases, rooms, food, retail,etc. They already have the Disneygiftcard.com website. They should merge that into MDE.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Menu changes at Mister Kamals 

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/01/mister-kamals-menu-to-receive-minor.html?m=1


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

scrappinginontario said:


> I’ll be honest and say I guess I don’t know for sure.
> 
> My experience is that I link a cc to my resort room and can charge things using my MB.  My cc is not charged each time I make a purchase, only a couple of times during our stay.  (I believe the new policy is Disney will charge my cc the outstanding balance on day 5 of our trip and every 5 days and then the outstanding balance upon checkout.)
> 
> I make all the charges I want (food, souvenirs, tips, etc) but, before day 5 of my vacation I take my stack of gift cards to Guest Services and they apply this amount against the current balance of my room charges.  So, even though I may have charged $200 to my MagicBand, as long as I take $200 of gift cards to gues Services before day 5, nothing gets charged to my credit card and I am using the gift cards against my room charges.
> 
> Would that be something that would work for you?  Since Disney changed their gift card policy a couple of years ago and now allow gift cards purchased in Canada to be used in the US, I’ve done this often and saved a lot of money.  I use grocery store points to buy Disney gift cards for free so using them in the above way has saved me hundreds and hundreds of dollars!!
> 
> I don’t know how mobile ordering works with the cc that is linked to it as I’ve only used it with the DDP.


Yeah - we have no issue using gift cards. The specific issue is you can’t use them at all with mobile ordering - as @rteetz said, hopefully that comes along soon!


----------



## only hope

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Yeah... this “enhancement” sounds about as empty as the PhotoPass one SO FAR (can’t modify pics on computer, no calendar product option, just as slow-loading for me). Hopefully they focus on functionality more than the look over time. I’ll still never understand Disney IT.



The new website works fine for me, unlike the old one. But the loss of the borders/stickers decreases the value of the service and therefore the value of my gold pass. I got gold instead of silver pretty much just for the photopass, _with _the option of adding cute borders and stickers. I've sent Disney a polite email.


----------



## rteetz

only hope said:


> The new website works fine for me, unlike the old one. But the loss of the borders/stickers decreases the value of the service and therefore the value of my gold pass. I got gold instead of silver pretty much just for the photopass, _with _the option of adding cute borders and stickers. I've sent Disney a polite email.


Either they are still working on the site or they found that not many people use the borders? I’ll be honest I don’t really ever use them.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> Either they are still working on the site or they found that not many people use the borders? I’ll be honest I don’t really ever use them.


I didn't pay for memory maker but I did think the borders were cute when I was perusing my photos.

I could see the guest who doesn't go often wanting the borders because it adds that little extra touch. Someone who has enough photos to choose from throughout the various trips or knows they'll get many more pictures in the future may be less likely to see it as an added bonus.

That said frequent visitors may also like the borders for things like trip reports or to frame a special photo after printing it out, etc.


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I didn't pay for memory maker but I did think the borders were cute when I was perusing my photos.
> 
> I could see the guest who doesn't go often wanting the borders because it adds that little extra touch. Someone who has enough photos to choose from throughout the various trips or knows they'll get many more pictures in the future may be less likely to see it as an added bonus.
> 
> That said frequent visitors may also like the borders for things like trip reports or to frame a special photo after printing it out, etc.


Yeah as a frequent visitor I don’t need the borders. I definitely see what you’re saying.


----------



## Sweettears

PolyRob said:


> Sometimes I change my resort, view, or even get a new discount by making a new online reservation, and then cancelling the original. It can be easier this way when MDE is glitchy and won't let me modify. I wonder if it would cancel my FP+?!


This how I do it as well. I get it that some people game the system but this is a legitimate way of reworking your trip. I would hate to think that it would cause you to lose your FP+


----------



## PolyRob

Sweettears said:


> This how I do it as well. I get it that some people game the system but this is a legitimate way of reworking your trip. I would hate to think that it would cause you to lose your FP+


I'm hoping that since there would be a different resort stay in its place that it would be fine. MDE could be coded to do a check every night like it does for FP+ without tickets and then warn you via e-mail like hey, link your reservation or your 60+ day FP+ will be gone. This is all speculative and probably wishful thinking. I don't really want to test it out with my SDD or FoP FP+ lol


----------



## Sweettears

Yea we can hope but who knows.  I had a glitch prior to my last trip. My room reservation dropped off for no reason. Spent a couple of hours on the phone with IT.  Stood to lose 7DMT, FOP, FEA and others. Managed to save them by booking another room and connecting it to MDE


----------



## TheMaxRebo

PolyRob said:


> I'm hoping that since there would be a different resort stay in its place that it would be fine. MDE could be coded to do a check every night like it does for FP+ without tickets and then warn you via e-mail like hey, link your reservation or your 60+ day FP+ will be gone. This is all speculative and probably wishful thinking. I don't really want to test it out with my SDD or FoP FP+ lol



I would hope that if you just change reservations or modify an existing one you could keep it - so as late by as their is no “break” in having a stay then you keep your FP

Just if you go from having something to nothing it would be canceled


----------



## Sweettears

TheMaxRebo said:


> I would hope that if you just change reservations or modify an existing one you could keep it - so as late by as their is no “break” in having a stay then you keep your FP
> 
> Just if you go from having something to nothing it would be canceled


I would agree in concept. But then again you are betting your FP+ against Disney IT being able to pull it off.


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> Yes and no. It’s the only place at Disney I can get a no way Jose. Ample Hills is a very good alternative though.



No kidding, my fave as well.

Hey have you had the All American MK Plaza?

Nice single serve alternative.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Sweettears said:


> I would agree in concept. But then again you are betting your FP+ against Disney IT being able to pull it off.



Never tell me the odds!


----------



## PolyRob

Sweettears said:


> I would agree in concept. But then again you are betting your FP+ against Disney IT being able to pull it off.


Especially if you went from say room only to adding tickets or a dining plan.

I haven't done a package with tickets or dining in a few years so I am not sure if it has changed, but it typically required a cancellation and new confirmation number. Room only was booked through the "Central Reservations Office" and packages through the "Walt Disney Travel Company."


----------



## rteetz

jade1 said:


> No kidding, my fave as well.
> 
> Hey have you had the All American MK Plaza?
> 
> Nice single serve alternative.


I haven’t I’ll have to try it.


----------



## AcusTwinhammer

rteetz said:


> Either they are still working on the site or they found that not many people use the borders? I’ll be honest I don’t really ever use them.



I assumed this had to do with the fact that they've been automatically adding borders to many of the ride photos. The additional borders made less sense once they started doing that, as it just made a double-overlay mess.

I'm guessing that'll be a feature added to the auto-photos of Tinkerbell once they get that running as well.


----------



## soniam

PolyRob said:


> I'm hoping that since there would be a different resort stay in its place that it would be fine. MDE could be coded to do a check every night like it does for FP+ without tickets and then warn you via e-mail like hey, link your reservation or your 60+ day FP+ will be gone. This is all speculative and probably wishful thinking. I don't really want to test it out with my SDD or FoP FP+ lol



I often do the same thing. I always book the second first and then cancel, so hopefully (fingers crossed hard), it would still know about the second reservation.


----------



## ksromack

I'm 9 pages behind so I figured I better respond while it's fresh in my mind....darn work really keeps me from the DIS!


Moliphino said:


> I do NOT need more mugs. I do NOT need more mugs... It's not working, I want it.


Me either....but IASW!  I need the blanket and possibly the mug.



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Crush’s Coaster to reopen February 8th at Disneyland Paris
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/crushs-coaster-set-to-reopen-return-to-extra-magic-time/


Woot, we're skipping WDW in 2020 for a Rick Steves tour in France...and we'll tack on Disneyland Paris while we are there.



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New small world magicband
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/photos-ne...rld-magicband-cruises-into-walt-disney-world/


So, this is a Limited Edition.  I always get it confused with Limited Release.  Will this MB do tricks when scanned?



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Valentines menu at The Edison
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...-offer-special-menu-items-for-valentines-day/


We really enjoyed drinks at The Edison last December.  It really looks like a fun place.


----------



## dina444444

ksromack said:


> So, this is a Limited Edition.  I always get it confused with Limited Release.  Will this MB do tricks when scanned?


The new small world band is limited release meaning it’s sold for a specified period of time and not limited by quantity. Limited edition is by quantity and they also come in a box.


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> *Mobile Order Experience Introduces New and Enhanced Look for Guests at Disneyland Resort and Walt Disney World Resort*





rteetz said:


> I’m sure it will come eventually at least gift card capability.


Another gift card user.  We have, at times, just sucked it up and did mobile ordering just to get our food without having to wait in a 30 minute line.  I guess you have to weigh your time vs. saving an extra buck or two.


----------



## OSUZorba

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Robo-Newz removed from Tomorrowland
> 
> @rteetz - any word if this is permanent or just maintenance?  (did seem out of place for a while now that in the future paper newspapers would still be a thing)
> 
> View attachment 379627


Wow, it was there on Monday. I was right there tonight and the area looked odd, but I didn't really think about why. I guess because robo news was gone.


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> Agreed. I’m not a huge fan of WDWNT but if this maintenance can get changes done much like Al Lutz at MiceChat.


It makes you wonder, if Disney just didn't know about these items or didn't care until a clickbait article came out.

It wouldn't surprise me if the maintenance people or park ops people knew and didn't do anything to save costs. But the marketing people were unaware until they saw this article and dropped the hammer on them.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OSUZorba said:


> It makes you wonder, if Disney just didn't know about these items or didn't care until a clickbait article came out.
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if the maintenance people or park ops people knew and didn't do anything to save costs. But the marketing people were unaware until they saw this article and dropped the hammer on them.



Definitely possible - also possible that maintenance has always been going on but now people are more focused on it and matching up things that are getting worked on (that would have happened anyway) the that article and putting 2 and 2 together 

Not saying Disney isn’t behind on maintenance and should step it up (and hope they do) just saying it isn’t like they did zero maintenance before


----------



## YesterDark

Can't you buy a preloaded visa card with your giftcards and just use that as a CC for mobile ordering?


----------



## Fantasia79

We should all collectively “gasp” that Disney has made a tech improvement for the better.  

Hopefully signs of things to come???  Lookin at you streaming service.


----------



## Fantasia79

I apologize this isn’t news related, just want opinions of my favorite people on this page.

Heading to Disney On Ice for the first time tomorrow.  Very excited as I hear the show is fantastic.  

Any advice from fellow Dis Boards members who have been?  We’ll be at the United Center in Chicago.  Home in time for Super Bowl.


----------



## BorderTenny

YesterDark said:


> Can't you buy a preloaded visa card with your giftcards and just use that as a CC for mobile ordering?







Can you even buy a preloaded visa anywhere that accepts Disney gift cards as payment? Not to mention that as far as I know you usually can't use any store's gift cards to buy other gift cards, including the visa one.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Fantasia79 said:


> I apologize this isn’t news related, just want opinions of my favorite people on this page.
> 
> Heading to Disney On Ice for the first time tomorrow.  Very excited as I hear the show is fantastic.
> 
> Any advice from fellow Dis Boards members who have been?  We’ll be at the United Center in Chicago.  Home in time for Super Bowl.



is it the Frozen show or the World of Enchantment one?   We just saw the Frozen one a few weeks ago and enjoyed it - just be prepared for thousands of little girls in princess dresses screaming "Let it Go!!!"

We've gone the last few years and every year my kids want these snow cone cups - so we get that.  They definitely push those sorts of things and the light up toys


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Yeah as a frequent visitor I don’t need the borders. I definitely see what you’re saying.


As a frequent visitor I use the borders -- or more accurately the "stickers" all the time.  They had cute ones with dates, so I drop those into the corner of pics.  Great way to quickly peruse photos from year to year. Makes for a cute little montage / display of pics over the years.


----------



## Capang

Fantasia79 said:


> I apologize this isn’t news related, just want opinions of my favorite people on this page.
> 
> Heading to Disney On Ice for the first time tomorrow.  Very excited as I hear the show is fantastic.
> 
> Any advice from fellow Dis Boards members who have been?  We’ll be at the United Center in Chicago.  Home in time for Super Bowl.


If you are looking for souvenirs set aside a lot more than you think. I found prices at there worse than the park, ie $20for a snow cone on a plastic cup, $30 for a cheap light up wand, $30 for plush. The cheapest was a bag of cotton candy for $12 that came with a plastic crown. These were prices in Cleveland 2 years ago.

That said, the shows are wonderful. High quality and energetic. Have fun!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Peter Pan has reopened!

http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/peter-pans-flight-reopens-after-refurbishment-full-ride-through/


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

BorderTenny said:


> Can you even buy a preloaded visa anywhere that accepts Disney gift cards as payment? Not to mention that as far as I know you usually can't use any store's gift cards to buy other gift cards, including the visa one.


Target stopped allowing gift cards to be used to buy Entertainment cards (entertainment would be Disney and the like). I *think* it still works at Walmart to convert their gift cards to Disney gift cards but I haven't kept up and up on that.

To my knowledge you couldn't at either place use their gift card to purchase a prepaid gift card (backed by Visa, Mastercard, etc) as those were not categorized as Entertainment gift cards. Those run through a POS system like a credit/debit card even though they have a finite balance. But in all honesty I haven't attempted to use a Visa prepaid gift card to purchase a gift card so I don't know if that works or not.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

FIRST LOOK: New Four Parks Popcorn Bucket Debuts at Walt Disney World


----------



## siren0119

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I didn't pay for memory maker but I did think the borders were cute when I was perusing my photos.
> 
> I could see the guest who doesn't go often wanting the borders because it adds that little extra touch. Someone who has enough photos to choose from throughout the various trips or knows they'll get many more pictures in the future may be less likely to see it as an added bonus.
> 
> That said frequent visitors may also like the borders for things like trip reports or to frame a special photo after printing it out, etc.



We aren't FREQUENT visitors but I used the frames for ride photos, because it was a lot easier (and fun for the kids) to have a sticker or frame that said which ride it was. We don't go often enough that we can ID ride photos quickly by sight. I also used the stickers for character photos where the character signature was available. 



YesterDark said:


> Can't you buy a preloaded visa card with your giftcards and just use that as a CC for mobile ordering?



I don't think you are allowed to use gift cards to purchase prepaid credit cards - it has to do with the way the cards are categorized.  IIRC anything that bears one of the major CC logos (AMEX, Visa, MC) is subject to a different set of regulations than a gift card for a particular store, and that includes how you are allowed to pay for it.


----------



## OSUZorba

*NEWS:*

Peter Pan's Flight reopened today. I am pretty sure that was earlier than planned.

The news is actually that it opened on time  and I was late posting it.


----------



## rteetz

OSUZorba said:


> *NEWS:*
> 
> Peter Pan's Flight reopened today. I am pretty sure that was earlier than planned.


No it was scheduled for today.


----------



## OSUZorba

TheMaxRebo said:


> Definitely possible - also possible that maintenance has always been going on but now people are more focused on it and matching up things that are getting worked on (that would have happened anyway) the that article and putting 2 and 2 together
> 
> Not saying Disney isn’t behind on maintenance and should step it up (and hope they do) just saying it isn’t like they did zero maintenance before


That is probably true for some of the stuff. But I don't believe things that have been broken for years randomly got fixed the week later that article as planned.


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> No it was scheduled for today.


Well nevermind then, I thought it was going to be after my trip ended.


----------



## wareagle57

YesterDark said:


> Can't you buy a preloaded visa card with your giftcards and just use that as a CC for mobile ordering?



Not sure, but I don't think that solves the issue. This issue is people like to pay for their entire trip with the giftcards because they are often bought at a 5-20% discount through various methods. So you're not paying as much for your mobile order if you use a gift card vs cash or card. Of course if you know you're coming back, I don't feel like it's THAT big a deal. But still, every penny counts.


----------



## Dfan79

Now if only I could fly like Peter to Florida. ...on second thought it's too damn cold for that. I'll take JetBlue.


----------



## Fantasia79

*News/rumor
*
Sounds like a crack down on walking back reservations!


*https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/wdw-fastpass-to-be-revoked-with-canceled-resort-reservations/*


----------



## Fantasia79

TheMaxRebo said:


> is it the Frozen show or the World of Enchantment one?   We just saw the Frozen one a few weeks ago and enjoyed it - just be prepared for thousands of little girls in princess dresses screaming "Let it Go!!!"
> 
> We've gone the last few years and every year my kids want these snow cone cups - so we get that.  They definitely push those sorts of things and the light up toys



It’s Mickey’s Search Party.  Write up in the Trib today looked good.


----------



## rteetz

Fantasia79 said:


> *News/rumor
> *
> Sounds like a crack down on walking back reservations!
> 
> 
> *https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/wdw-fastpass-to-be-revoked-with-canceled-resort-reservations/*


Reported this yesterday and we have a thread on it for further discussion.


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> Reported this yesterday and we have a thread on it for further discussion.



Sorry @rteetz shouldv have known better!


----------



## rteetz

Fantasia79 said:


> Sorry @rteetz shouldv have known better!


No worries. This is the first major site reporting it.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

Anything here reporting the unfortunate incident at MCO today?  I don’t know much but sounds like some flight delays this afternoon. We fly back at 6:55 tonight.


----------



## rteetz

SouthFayetteFan said:


> Anything here reporting the unfortunate incident at MCO today?  I don’t know much but sounds like some flight delays this afternoon. We fly back at 6:55 tonight.


A TSA agent committed suicide at the airport.


----------



## rteetz

More on the incident at Orlando International 

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...al-airport-after-suicide-inside-the-terminal/


----------



## mum22girlz

SouthFayetteFan said:


> Anything here reporting the unfortunate incident at MCO today?  I don’t know much but sounds like some flight delays this afternoon. We fly back at 6:55 tonight.





rteetz said:


> A TSA agent committed suicide at the airport.



My SIL is there right now. The event caused a chain of reaction where some people got through without being screened by security. They pulled everyone back to go through security. Things are moving VERY slow.


----------



## The Pho

BorderTenny said:


> Can you even buy a preloaded visa anywhere that accepts Disney gift cards as payment? Not to mention that as far as I know you usually can't use any store's gift cards to buy other gift cards, including the visa one.


There are a lot of places that accept random store gift cards for payment.  Especially online stores.


----------



## splash327

SouthFayetteFan said:


> Anything here reporting the unfortunate incident at MCO today?  I don’t know much but sounds like some flight delays this afternoon. We fly back at 6:55 tonight.


My wife should have been at MCO this morning but we canceled her ticket last night when my son's (new cp) car broke down in Fayetteville, NC.   Instead we drove the van down here and picked up the rental at MCO at 11:30.  Just unbelievable.


----------



## BLLB

rteetz said:


> More on the incident at Orlando International
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...al-airport-after-suicide-inside-the-terminal/



I cannot fathom the trauma of those who witnessed.  What a tragedy.


----------



## AurumPunzel

rteetz said:


> A TSA agent committed suicide at the airport.


Terribly sad.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland closing early due to rain

https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/disneyland-park-closing-early-february-2nd-due-to-rain/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Animal Kingdom merchandise 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/photos-ne...dom-passport-collection-merchandise-released/


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disneyland closing early due to rain
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/disneyland-park-closing-early-february-2nd-due-to-rain/


Well the rain has stopped and the sun is now out where I am but it was heavy rain for about 7-8 hours straight before that.


----------



## OSUZorba

SouthFayetteFan said:


> Anything here reporting the unfortunate incident at MCO today?  I don’t know much but sounds like some flight delays this afternoon. We fly back at 6:55 tonight.


I was supposed to leave at 6:55 too. Got an email that my flight has been cancelled and they let me rebook an earlier flight. We ran to the car from MK then half way to the airport it was cancelled too. So we started driving to Tampa. Luckily we got out.

It appears Southwest cancelled over 100 fights, while Delta just took long delays for a few hours. Talked to a pilot on our flight out of TPA and he confirmed that Southwest just pulled MCO from the routings to prevent rub off delays across the system. This is what they thought they needed to do for the system, however they coded the cancels as weather or otherwise out of their control, meaning you were completely on your own, no compensation no hotels, etc. I personally think this is an abuse of the no-fault coding and I'm sure it'll be challenged.

In other news, don't travel to MCO with me. This is my third trip in a row to MCO to have a flight cancelled, over 18 months.

Edit: BTW, I'm very sorry for his family and anyone that saw it. I talked to a family that saw it, and it sounded pretty bad. Since the guy obviously planned/wanted to cause disruption, I'm very glad he didn't try to take anyone else with him. I'll take flight issues any day in exchange for him not hurting anyone else.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More Disney snack merchandise 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/disney-parks-food-play-set-and-towels-debut-at-world-of-disney/


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disneyland closing early due to rain
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/disneyland-park-closing-early-february-2nd-due-to-rain/



This seems odd. I got a notification this morning when I logged in to check. Lines have been very low. I’ve never heard of reducing hours unless there was a weather threat. Was this just due to the predicted low crowds?


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

Made it home just 40 min later than scheduled.  We are super blessed!  Will hug the family tight tonight - very sorry for what happened today at MCO.


----------



## rteetz

SouthFayetteFan said:


> Made it home just 40 min later than scheduled.  We are super blessed!  Will hug the family tight tonight - very sorry for what happened today.


That’s good I saw some flights were even cancelled.


----------



## Dentam

OSUZorba said:


> This is what they thought they needed to do for the system, however they coded the cancels as weather or otherwise out of their control, meaning you were completely on your own, no compensation no hotels, etc. I personally think this is an abuse of the no-fault coding and I'm sure it'll be challenged.



Well, it definitely wasn't in their control so...

Really horrible and I feel so badly for everyone involved - both the family of the victim and the witnesses.


----------



## OSUZorba

Dentam said:


> Well, it definitely wasn't in their control so...



Cancelling flights 10 hours after the incident (actually some that are 21 hours after have been cancelled because their inbounds were cancelled) out of a fear of ruboff delays was a business/operational decision, completely within their control. Using the weather coding is supposed to be for flights that physically can't be flown, not a "well this will cause downstream delays if we decide to fly it." The airport was back to normal operations hours before the scheduled departure of at least half of the cancelled flights.

I am sure there will be a lot of complaints from people that were told they could get on a flight on Tuesday or Wednesday and told they could go buy a ticket from a different airline that was actually operating out of MCO today (i.e. every airline except Southwest).

FYI, I worked in airline flight ops engineering for years, so I have a pretty good understanding of what goes into these decisions. Flights were cancelled out of a fear of impact on the rest of the system, not because they couldn't physically happen.

Edit: I'm not trying to dump on Southwest, they're my favorite airline by far, I just feel they had a knee jerk reaction here and are leaving their customers holding the bag.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Exclusive Golden Oak Magicband 

https://twitter.com/dismagicbands/status/1091858266290823169?s=21


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Exclusive Golden Oak Magicband
> 
> https://twitter.com/dismagicbands/status/1091858266290823169?s=21


I’m obviously not in the market for this one, but I really like the side — pretty. The giant lettering, not so much... takes down the classiness level IMO. Not that it matters...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I’m obviously not in the market for this one, but I really like the side — pretty. The giant lettering, not so much... takes down the classiness level IMO. Not that it matters...



Pretty sure if I lived there I would want everyone to know it - so the bigger the letters the better!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> Pretty sure if I lived there I would want everyone to know it - so the bigger the letters the better!


I’m the opposite, but I take your point... I’m sure it appeals to some...!


----------



## skier_pete

OSUZorba said:


> Cancelling flights 10 hours after the incident (actually some that are 21 hours after have been cancelled because their inbounds were cancelled) out of a fear of ruboff delays was a business/operational decision, completely within their control. Using the weather coding is supposed to be for flights that physically can't be flown, not a "well this will cause downstream delays if we decide to fly it." The airport was back to normal operations hours before the scheduled departure of at least half of the cancelled flights.
> 
> I am sure there will be a lot of complaints from people that were told they could get on a flight on Tuesday or Wednesday and told they could go buy a ticket from a different airline that was actually operating out of MCO today (i.e. every airline except Southwest).
> 
> FYI, I worked in airline flight ops engineering for years, so I have a pretty good understanding of what goes into these decisions. Flights were cancelled out of a fear of impact on the rest of the system, not because they couldn't physically happen.
> 
> Edit: I'm not trying to dump on Southwest, they're my favorite airline by far, I just feel they had a knee jerk reaction here and are leaving their customers holding the bag.



I gotta imagine that Southwest will do something for passengers affected. We flew out of MCO in October and were delayed 2 hours so we didn't get home until 2 AM. We didn't complain, but we DID go early and try to get out on a different flight the next day - but were unable to do so. We didn't actually even act upset or anything - just told them we didn't want to get in at 2 AM, and would prefer to delay to the next day.  When we got home - SWA had given us each a $100 voucher for future flights. I would imagine they will offer something to those affected in this case. 



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Exclusive Golden Oak Magicband
> 
> https://twitter.com/dismagicbands/status/1091858266290823169?s=21



The "i'm better than all y'all" band.

And I admit it, if I could afford to live in Golden Oak - I would totally wear an "I'm better than all y'all" band.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Dumbo live action merchandise 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/shop-live-action-dumbo-merchandise-flies-into-shopdisney/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Dumbo Live Action Preview Coming to Disney Parks

http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/dumbo-live-action-film-sneak-peek-coming-to-disney-parks/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Special 2319 cupcake at cosmoc ray’s today only (to the confusion of everyone from Europe)

@WDWToday: "2319! We have a 2319!" Scare up a monster-ific cupcake from #MagicKingdom at Cosmic Ray's Starlight Café. Today only—2/3/19! https://twitter.com/WDWToday/status/1092090348044763136/photo/1


----------



## Tink1987

No more updates on the new Cirque Du Soleil yet is there. Was really hoping for it to open this year. 

Still a lot of time to our December trip I suppose!


----------



## OKW Lover

TheMaxRebo said:


> Pretty sure if I lived there I would want everyone to know it - so the bigger the letters the better!


I understand from a friend that knows a lot of residents there that they are very much laid-back real people who could care less about telling folks where they live.


----------



## rteetz

Tink1987 said:


> No more updates on the new Cirque Du Soleil yet is there. Was really hoping for it to open this year.
> 
> Still a lot of time to our December trip I suppose!


Opens March 2020.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

OKW Lover said:


> I understand from a friend that knows a lot of residents there that they are very much laid-back real people who could care less about telling folks where they live.


I'd believe that.  Then it's an odd MB design choice, though...


----------



## Tink1987

rteetz said:


> Opens March 2020.



Thank you!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Monsters, Inc. 2319 Cupcake at Cosmic Ray’s Starlight Cafe in the Magic Kingdom


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OKW Lover said:


> I understand from a friend that knows a lot of residents there that they are very much laid-back real people who could care less about telling folks where they live.



Maybe just being where I live and a lot of people with money like to show you they have money (and even those that don’t try to show off like they do)


----------



## Candlelady

TheMaxRebo said:


> Maybe just being where I live and a lot of people with money like to show you they have money (and even those that don’t try to show off like they do)



I always found that old money rarely shows off, but new money wants everyone to notice.  There's a lot of new money in the last 20 years.


----------



## bbmassey

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Exclusive Golden Oak Magicband
> 
> https://twitter.com/dismagicbands/status/1091858266290823169?s=21



And just when you thought the tour department had reached the ultimate height of excess, the Magic Band folks come along and say, "Hold my beer." That is at least a 2.5 million dollar band.  Only Disney would have the fortitude to still charge for the band after taking that much from someone's wallet.  All that said, I'm jealous and hope to win that lottery one day.  Ain't capitalism great!


----------



## rteetz

bbmassey said:


> And just when you thought the tour department had reached the ultimate height of excess, the Magic Band folks come along and say, "Hold my beer." That is at least a 2.5 million dollar band.  Only Disney would have the fortitude to still charge for the band after taking that much from someone's wallet.  All that said, I'm jealous and hope to win that lottery one day.  Ain't capitalism great!


I have a feeling that those in golden oak don't care too much about paying $25-30 for a magicband. They already get a good amount of Disney perks for just living there.


----------



## OSUZorba

********** said:


> I gotta imagine that Southwest will do something for passengers affected. We flew out of MCO in October and were delayed 2 hours so we didn't get home until 2 AM. We didn't complain, but we DID go early and try to get out on a different flight the next day - but were unable to do so. We didn't actually even act upset or anything - just told them we didn't want to get in at 2 AM, and would prefer to delay to the next day.  When we got home - SWA had given us each a $100 voucher for future flights. I would imagine they will offer something to those affected in this case.
> 
> 
> 
> The "i'm better than all y'all" band.
> 
> And I admit it, if I could afford to live in Golden Oak - I would totally wear an "I'm better than all y'all" band.


I hope they will, they weren't offering any assistance last night, not even distressed passenger hotel vouchers/coupons.

I will say this for them though. I started driving to TPA before I  actually talked to anyone (one hour phone wait which is very unusual for them) because I knew they would switch me without any hassle, where I don't have that trust in other airlines. It took the agent a while to switch us over, but they did it without any push back.


----------



## Dentam

I need to look up this Golden Oak place since I have no clue what it is.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Dentam said:


> I need to look up this Golden Oak place since I have no clue what it is.


https://www.disneygoldenoak.com

Currently available homes: https://www.disneygoldenoak.com/home-availability/list/


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> https://www.disneygoldenoak.com
> 
> Currently available homes: https://www.disneygoldenoak.com/home-availability/list/


And through Four Seasons. There is a Four Seasons neighborhood in there that are considered Four Seasons Homes at Golden Oak.


----------



## bbmassey

rteetz said:


> I have a feeling that those in golden oak don't care too much about paying $25-30 for a magicband. They already get a good amount of Disney perks for just living there.



I agree 100%!  That is why I wanted to win the lottery.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> Maybe just being where I live and a lot of people with money like to show you they have money (and even those that don’t try to show off like they do)


I do know what you mean. A lot of that where I live as well. I just always find it silly. And some of the wealthiest people I know are the most unassuming -- no showing off at all.


----------



## Teamubr

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I do know what you mean. A lot of that where I live as well. I just always find it silly. And some of the wealthiest people I know are the most unassuming -- no showing off at all.





Candlelady said:


> I always found that old money rarely shows off, but new money wants everyone to notice.  There's a lot of new money in the last 20 years.


 *This!*

I live in a town with a lot of "old money". Some of the nicest, unassuming, down-to-earth people you run into, including some regional "celebrities". There are a few exceptions, but most don't flaunt it.

There has also been some wealthier people move in since this is an affluent town. Most are recent 1%'ers. These are the ones with the Bentleys and Ferraris and the kids in school with huge entitlement problems. Again, exceptions, but this is a smallish town and living here for 30+ years, you know who is who.

But back to Disney problems. I think the Golden Oaks MBs are ok. I bet less than 1 in 10,000 "regular" Disney visitors know what Golden Oaks is.

j


----------



## Candlelady

Teamubr said:


> *This!*
> 
> I live in a town with a lot of "old money". Some of the nicest, unassuming, down-to-earth people you run into, including some regional "celebrities". There are a few exceptions, but most don't flaunt it.
> 
> There has also been some wealthier people move in since this is an affluent town. Most are recent 1%'ers. These are the ones with the Bentleys and Ferraris and the kids in school with huge entitlement problems. Again, exceptions, but this is a smallish town and living here for 30+ years, you know who is who.
> 
> But back to Disney problems. I think the Golden Oaks MBs are ok. I bet less than 1 in 10,000 "regular" Disney visitors know what Golden Oaks is.
> 
> j



This exactly.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Dumbo Live Action Preview Coming to Disney Parks
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/dumbo-live-action-film-sneak-peek-coming-to-disney-parks/


Very glad we got to see _Walt Disney: One Man’s Dream_ when were there this week!  It had been awhile since we had seen it.  I'm probably not alone, but it saddens me that they will replace a video of the man who made the place we love a reality with a short preview film for a movie...


----------



## rteetz

SouthFayetteFan said:


> Very glad we got to see _Walt Disney: One Man’s Dream_ when were there this week!  It had been awhile since we had seen it.  I'm probably not alone, but it saddens me that they will replace a video of the man who made the place we love a reality with a short preview film for a movie...


They should use the now seasonal Path of the Jedi space for these previews instead.


----------



## Iowamomof4

SouthFayetteFan said:


> Very glad we got to see _Walt Disney: One Man’s Dream_ when were there this week!  It had been awhile since we had seen it.  I'm probably not alone, but it saddens me that they will replace a video of the man who made the place we love a reality with a short preview film for a movie...



I've never seen it.


----------



## OKW Lover

Teamubr said:


> I bet less than 1 in 10,000 "regular" Disney visitors know what Golden Oaks is.


Or know that its singular.


----------



## Dentam

rteetz said:


> And through Four Seasons. There is a Four Seasons neighborhood in there that are considered Four Seasons Homes at Golden Oak.



Wow!   I remember visiting Celebration when I was an intern at Epcot and thinking it was kinda creepy - reminded me of the movie The Truman Show.  Wonder if this neighborhood has a similar vibe.


----------



## rteetz

Endgame preview coming during the super bowl


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

New End Game footage just aired!

I wouldn't call it a trailer, but it was like ten seconds of new footage.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> New End Game footage just aired!
> 
> I wouldn't call it a trailer, but it was like ten seconds of new footage.


https://twitter.com/marvelstudios/status/1092203843071270912?s=21


----------



## rteetz

Captain Marvel

https://twitter.com/disney/status/1092211007160643584?s=21


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

In Disneyland Paris...

*Disney announces first-ever official LGBT pride event*

Noticed this was already posted elsewhere, but I think this qualifies as news, too. 

https://thehill.com/blogs/blog-brie...nnounces-first-ever-official-lgbt-pride-event


----------



## Teamubr

OKW Lover said:


> Or know that its singular.


It is? 

Touche!

j


----------



## osully

I see the Endgame post on Instagram but we haven’t actually seen it on the tv...?!


----------



## Iowamomof4

osully said:


> I see the Endgame post on Instagram but we haven’t actually seen it on the tv...?!


It aired early on.


----------



## crazy4wdw

osully said:


> I see the Endgame post on Instagram but we haven’t actually seen it on the tv...?!


----------



## TomServo27

Adnan Virk fired from ESPN for leaking company information. 

https://nypost.com/2019/02/03/risin...fired-escorted-out-in-leak-investigation/amp/


----------



## MommaBerd

osully said:


> I see the Endgame post on Instagram but we haven’t actually seen it on the tv...?!



We didn’t see it either...and I find it hard to believe we missed it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SouthFayetteFan said:


> Very glad we got to see _Walt Disney: One Man’s Dream_ when were there this week!  It had been awhile since we had seen it.  I'm probably not alone, but it saddens me that they will replace a video of the man who made the place we love a reality with a short preview film for a movie...



I wish they at least would alternate so people who want to see either or both can


----------



## TheMaxRebo

osully said:


> I see the Endgame post on Instagram but we haven’t actually seen it on the tv...?!





MommaBerd said:


> We didn’t see it either...and I find it hard to believe we missed it.



I saw it when it aired but was very brief and almost couldn’t tell until halfway through what it was so if not looking for it, easy to miss it


----------



## ksromack

MommaBerd said:


> We didn’t see it either...and I find it hard to believe we missed it.


I think it was the first commercial of the game?


----------



## MommaBerd

ksromack said:


> I think it was the first commercial of the game?



Well then it’s possible we did. Good thing we have this whole internet thing to catch up on missed commercials.


----------



## OSUZorba

TomServo27 said:


> Adnan Virk fired from ESPN for leaking company information.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2019/02/03/risin...fired-escorted-out-in-leak-investigation/amp/


I wonder what he leaked.


----------



## Sweettears

Iowamomof4 said:


> I've never seen it.


You can get a copy of the extended film on Amazon. Unfortunately you can’t get a video of the exhibits


----------



## BigRed98

*News *

Toy Story 4 Sneak Peek


----------



## rteetz




----------



## OSUZorba

BigRed98 said:


> *News *
> 
> Toy Story 4 Sneak Peek


DW and I both LOL'ed when that aired. I was indifferent about another Toy Story, but I think that peaked my interest.


----------



## rteetz

Super Bowl parade will be at roughly 2:40PM today

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...n-coming-to-walt-disney-world-later-today.htm


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Disneyland update 

https://www.micechat.com/216121-disneyland-resort-update-orbits-altered/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Small World merchandise now online

https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/shop-its-...n-now-available-on-shopdisney-including-ears/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BigRed98 said:


> *News *
> 
> Toy Story 4 Sneak Peek



Am I the only one that feels the trailers and bits they are showing seem goofy and too jokey and not fitting at all with the emotional storyline that is supposed to take place in it?  Maybe just strategy in what works well to highlight in short advertisements but these bits aren't making me more excited for the film


----------



## Firebird060

Ok I’m here again at MCO 4th trip of the year but this time me and the wife are meeting some friends who are doing universal.   Anyway I have a question about a city walk food spot. Toothsome at Universal that was reported for having roaches back in Aug,   Does anyone have any updates or has eaten at toothsome since the incident that caused it to be closed.
https://www.orlandosentinel.com/bus...health-inspection-roaches-20180822-story.html

My friends want to go and we just want to know the new scuttlebut.   Thanks again


----------



## dolewhipdreams

Firebird060 said:


> Ok I’m here again at MCO 4th trip of the year but this time me and the wife are meeting some friends who are doing universal.   Anyway I have a question about a city walk food spot. Toothsome at Universal that was reported for having roaches back in Aug,   Does anyone have any updates or has eaten at toothsome since the incident that caused it to be closed.
> https://www.orlandosentinel.com/bus...health-inspection-roaches-20180822-story.html
> 
> My friends want to go and we just want to know the new scuttlebut.   Thanks again


Can't comment on the roach issue but we ate there in January and had a great time. Food was good and dessert was amazing.


----------



## Firebird060

dolewhipdreams said:


> Can't comment on the roach issue but we ate there in January and had a great time. Food was good and dessert was amazing.


Thank you


----------



## JaxDad

Firebird060 said:


> Ok I’m here again at MCO 4th trip of the year but this time me and the wife are meeting some friends who are doing universal.   Anyway I have a question about a city walk food spot. Toothsome at Universal that was reported for having roaches back in Aug,   Does anyone have any updates or has eaten at toothsome since the incident that caused it to be closed.
> https://www.orlandosentinel.com/bus...health-inspection-roaches-20180822-story.html
> 
> My friends want to go and we just want to know the new scuttlebut.   Thanks again


Dang! I thought those were almonds!

We ate there a month or two before the date of the report. We did not have any issues with stomach problems or anything at that time. The food was good and the experience fun. My kids had some pretty awesome milkshakes, and I enjoyed a couple chocolate stouts.


----------



## BigRed98

TheMaxRebo said:


> Am I the only one that feels the trailers and bits they are showing seem goofy and too jokey and not fitting at all with the emotional storyline that is supposed to take place in it?  Maybe just strategy in what works well to highlight in short advertisements but these bits aren't making me more excited for the film



I understand where your coming from but I think Pixar/Disney wants to showcase the new characters and setting in these short teaser clips before releasing the full trailer that will highlight the plot and hopefully add some emotion. I felt this trailer last night was to showcase the new Bo Peep and more of the roadside carnival setting. I'm expecting lots of emotion based on what Tim Allen and Tom Hanks have been saying about the ending but I am still a little nervous because Toy Story 3 ended perfectly.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Am I the only one that feels the trailers and bits they are showing seem goofy and too jokey and not fitting at all with the emotional storyline that is supposed to take place in it?  Maybe just strategy in what works well to highlight in short advertisements but these bits aren't making me more excited for the film


Yeah lots of little teasers so far. So maybe the full trailer will give us that more emotional tie in. I’m still excited though. I grew up with Toy Story.


----------



## SG131

Firebird060 said:


> Ok I’m here again at MCO 4th trip of the year but this time me and the wife are meeting some friends who are doing universal.   Anyway I have a question about a city walk food spot. Toothsome at Universal that was reported for having roaches back in Aug,   Does anyone have any updates or has eaten at toothsome since the incident that caused it to be closed.
> https://www.orlandosentinel.com/bus...health-inspection-roaches-20180822-story.html
> 
> My friends want to go and we just want to know the new scuttlebut.   Thanks again


It was closed for less than a day and the issue was re-mediated.  They haven't had any issues since and they are probably being checked a bit more closely right now.  Ate there in Dec and had a great time.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Magic Kingdom Park Specific Reusable Bags Now Available

This is the only one I don't remember seeing posted here so thought I'd add it.  Hope this isn't a duplicate post.


----------



## Tigger's ally

scrappinginontario said:


> Magic Kingdom Park Specific Reusable Bags Now Available
> 
> This is the only one I don't remember seeing posted here so thought I'd add it.  Hope this isn't a duplicate post.



Personally, we love them.  Wife is already talking about having a suitcase full of these when we come home.


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Krakatoa Punch mug at Trader Sams
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/first...-punch-mug-debuts-at-trader-sams-grog-grotto/



Are they going to stock enough of these so people can actually buy them? They didn't for the new zombie and Nautilus that came out last fall.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> Am I the only one that feels the trailers and bits they are showing seem goofy and too jokey and not fitting at all with the emotional storyline that is supposed to take place in it?  Maybe just strategy in what works well to highlight in short advertisements but these bits aren't making me more excited for the film



I haven't really liked the trailers. The one with the stuffed animals making fun of toy story? They cant remember what the phrase to infinity and beyond is so they make jokes about it. Weird.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Magic Kingdom 2/4/19 (Tron Construction, Cold Weather, ETC.)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Disney Vacation Club Spirit Jersey Arrives at Disney Parks


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Yeah lots of little teasers so far. So maybe the full trailer will give us that more emotional tie in. I’m still excited though. I grew up with Toy Story.



I'm still excited - though i think the ending of Toy Story 3 already gave me that gut punch moment (the growing up, having to leave behind your childhood, etc.) ... maybe just already being excited, but for the emotional angle, these trailers are making me worried it won't live up to my expectations


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Annual Passholder and Captain Marvel Alex and Ani Bangles Arrive at Walt Disney World


----------



## AurumPunzel

scrappinginontario said:


> Magic Kingdom Park Specific Reusable Bags Now Available
> 
> This is the only one I don't remember seeing posted here so thought I'd add it.  Hope this isn't a duplicate post.


It's interesting that they've been late in introducing them to MK. Must have been a late shipment or something.


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> Am I the only one that feels the trailers and bits they are showing seem goofy and too jokey and not fitting at all with the emotional storyline that is supposed to take place in it?  Maybe just strategy in what works well to highlight in short advertisements but these bits aren't making me more excited for the film



Well, in the end aren't these movies really directed towards kids. Sure they've always had a bit of a heavy message - but about 90% of them are lighthearted romps (OK TS3 maybe 75%). 

I'm not of the camp that TS4 is "must see" but It's hard to believe this won't do big box office unless it's downright terrible.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

New patent application details Disney stunt robots:

https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/new-paten...n-disneys-plans-for-robotic-stunt-performers/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Revised 2020 Disney Vacation Club Points Charts


----------



## sachilles

Not Disney related, but the animated movie advertised during the superbowl last night looked like a neat idea. Certainly an IP that if disney had developed, would have had some fruits in the parks.


----------



## rteetz

Pixar is 33 years old today!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

So, I guess the way to get around the age restrictions of Jedi Training is to win the Super Bowl


----------



## rteetz

*News*

VIDEO: New Pixar Short “Purl” Released as Promotion for Disney+ Streaming Service


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> So, I guess the way to get around the age restrictions of Jedi Training is to win the Super Bowl
> 
> View attachment 380479


Edelman put a video of them riding Slinky as well.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: Chicken Dumplings Added To Mr. Kamal’s Menu at Disney’s Animal Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Osceola Parkway/Victory Way Intersection Closing Overnight Beginning Feb. 10


----------



## Iowamomof4

TheMaxRebo said:


> So, I guess the way to get around the age restrictions of Jedi Training is to win the Super Bowl
> 
> View attachment 380479



That $12,000 VIP experience might do it, too.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Julian Edelman and Tom Brady Get Sneak Peek of Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge


----------



## JaxDad

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Julian Edelman and Tom Brady Get Sneak Peek of Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge


Edelman: "These aren't the 'roids you're looking for."


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

rteetz said:


> Edelman put a video of them riding Slinky as well.


Pretty bold of him to have reserved a FP 65 days ago for that ride with the confidence they'd win the SB...


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Small World Tsum Tsum Set

https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/photos-its-a-small-world-tsum-tsum-set-released/


----------



## mollmoll4

New short "Purl" released as a promotion for Disney+


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Fun Orange Bird wallpaper

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...llpaper/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q2wo01311902060190023C


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mollmoll4 said:


> New short "Purl" released as a promotion for Disney+



interesting - seems not the most family friendly to be one of the first promotions for the new service (e.g., the prick joke)


----------



## mollmoll4

TheMaxRebo said:


> interesting - seems not the most family friendly to be one of the first promotions for the new service (e.g., the prick joke)


Yah, I was kind of surprised there wasn’t at least a little warning that this is not as kid-friendly as most Disney/Pixar content. I wonder if it’s an attempt to set the streaming service apart a little?


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> interesting - seems not the most family friendly to be one of the first promotions for the new service (e.g., the prick joke)


Right -- who is that geared towards? I mean animation doesn't have to be for kids -- but you see the snapshot of the cute, pink ball of yarn and you think -- how cute. 

But, this is the first Pixar short i just didn't like (with Bao a close second)

Adult content (and language) .. it wasn't particularly funny (or sentimental) and was just a 8 minute animated political statement about women breaking into the male-dominated workforce. 

It doesn't really do much to sell the Disney+ service.

(So Pixar is getting in on this political train now? I am not enthused about seeing politically charged shorts -- I get that enough already in my Star Wars. ).


----------



## Brett Wyman

TheMaxRebo said:


> interesting - seems not the most family friendly to be one of the first promotions for the new service (e.g., the prick joke)



https://www.pixar.com/sparkshorts/

Sparkshorts itself is supposed to be an "experimental" project within Pixar. So it makes sense that work it produces aren't quite what you'd expect from regular Pixar output. What's weird is that this was used as a promotion for Disney+. I mean there will be plenty of more mature offerings on Disney+ I assume, but leading with Purl is indeed an odd marketing decision.


----------



## nkmorgan87

TheMaxRebo said:


> So, I guess the way to get around the age restrictions of Jedi Training is to win the Super Bowl
> 
> View attachment 380479


Brady and Edleman don't need Jedi Training


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Brett Wyman said:


> https://www.pixar.com/sparkshorts/
> 
> Sparkshorts itself is supposed to be an "experimental" project within Pixar. So it makes sense that work it produces aren't quite what you'd expect from regular Pixar output. What's weird is that this was used as a promotion for Disney+. I mean there will be plenty of more mature offerings on Disney+ I assume, but leading with Purl is indeed an odd marketing decision.


Thanks for linking that.

I watched the short and I do agree it's a bit odd. Maybe because it's such an in your face type thing with certain aspects of the short catching people off guard.

I looked over the other shorts from that link and I am intrigued about them.

I can't say that it's necessarily political in nature (though it def. could be) but I would say is it's taking current as well as a more classic theme in at least one short. I've put this next part in a spoiler just in case people don't want to know what some of their other shorts are which can be found in the link:



Spoiler: Other Spark Shorts listed on the website



you've got autism in one short, a pitbull (on a chain too) in another interacting with a stray cat, a child with differences (in this case floating) and the parental and public reactions to that difference, a grandmother and grandson in another maybe hinting on family bonds (which is one I could see is a classic theme). The robot one I'm not quite certain from the description what it may be touching on.



All just my thoughts and I could for sure be wrong on some of the things related to future spark shorts listed in the spoiler.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Brett Wyman said:


> https://www.pixar.com/sparkshorts/
> 
> Sparkshorts itself is supposed to be an "experimental" project within Pixar. So it makes sense that work it produces aren't quite what you'd expect from regular Pixar output. What's weird is that this was used as a promotion for Disney+. I mean there will be plenty of more mature offerings on Disney+ I assume, but leading with Purl is indeed an odd marketing decision.



yeah, I don't have an issue with Pixar doing this sort of thing, but with Disney+ it seemed like an odd choice to sort of lead with.  Didn't Disney come out and say they won't have any R rated material on Disney+?  Not saying this short was R Rated or anything, but clearly Disney is trying to position Disney+ as more family friendly than other streaming services, so you'd think they would focus on examples of that


----------



## TheMaxRebo

nkmorgan87 said:


> Brady and Edleman don't need Jedi Training



well, maybe a refresher couldn't hurt, considering Edelman already had a turn to the dark side of PED use


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, I don't have an issue with Pixar doing this sort of thing, but with Disney+ it seemed like an odd choice to sort of lead with.  Didn't Disney come out and say they won't have any R rated material on Disney+?  Not saying this short was R Rated or anything, but clearly Disney is trying to position Disney+ as more family friendly than other streaming services, so you'd think they would focus on examples of that


Iger flat out stated that Disney+ will be family friendly and Hulu will be for mature content.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Pho said:


> Iger flat out stated that Disney+ will be family friendly and Hulu will be for mature content.



right, so seems odd to have one of the first things out there that they state will be available on Disney+ to be very much not Family Friendly


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> right, so seems odd to have one of the first things out there that they state will be available on Disney+ to be very much not Family Friendly


I find it subjective. Obviously that's not a short for toddlers (not everything Disney makes needs to be) but I do think the vast majority will be family friendly for all. Disney is developing marvel content which I imagine won't be rated G either. There will be a wide variety of content for this service.


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> right, so seems odd to have one of the first things out there that they state will be available on Disney+ to be very much not Family Friendly


I don’t really see this as being any less friendly than the Star Wars or Marvel content they’ve released so far, and we know more of that is coming to Disney+.  I’ll assume that the line is PG-13 content being okay, but beyond that being Hulu stuff.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I find it subjective. Obviously that's not a short for toddlers (not everything Disney makes needs to be) but I do think the vast majority will be family friendly for all. Disney is developing marvel content which I imagine won't be rated G either. There will be a wide variety of content for this service.



well, I might be more on the prudish side but I would let any of my kids watch this (oldest will be 10 this month)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Pho said:


> I don’t really see this as being any less friendly than the Star Wars or Marvel content they’ve released so far, and we know more of that is coming to Disney+.  I’ll assume that the line is PG-13 content being okay, but beyond that being Hulu stuff.



Obviously everyone is different but I let me kids watch Star Wars but I wouldn't let them watch this - with the use of the A-word and the prick joke


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Obviously everyone is different but I let me kids watch Star Wars but I wouldn't let them watch this - with the use of the A-word and the prick joke


That's why I said its subjective. I can't remember everything I watched when I was 10 but I probably did see some things once in a while that had some things other people wouldn't let 10 year olds watch. 

Like I said though there will be a wide variety of content and this is just one short in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> Obviously everyone is different but I let me kids watch Star Wars but I wouldn't let them watch this - with the use of the A-word and the prick joke


Difference in judgement I guess.  But I also don’t have kids and grew up watching things like Goodfellas, Godfather, and Rambo younger than your kids are now.  You probably have a better gauge on that than I.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Never Grow Up with the Newest Disney PhotoPass Magic Shot


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New England Patriots Celebrate Super Bowl Victory at Walt Disney World Resort


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Small World merchandise now online
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/shop-its-...n-now-available-on-shopdisney-including-ears/


I do NOT need these ears.  I do NOT need that mug.  I do NOT need that throw.....



Firebird060 said:


> Ok I’m here again at MCO 4th trip of the year but this time me and the wife are meeting some friends who are doing universal.   Anyway I have a question about a city walk food spot. Toothsome at Universal that was reported for having roaches back in Aug,   Does anyone have any updates or has eaten at toothsome since the incident that caused it to be closed.
> https://www.orlandosentinel.com/bus...health-inspection-roaches-20180822-story.html
> 
> My friends want to go and we just want to know the new scuttlebut.   Thanks again


We ate there in December and it was WONDERFUL.  The beer was yummy.  The desserts were yummy.  The food was yummy.


----------



## rteetz

Rumors we will get a Star Wars: Episode 9 title very soon...


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> Rumors we will get a Star Wars: Episode 9 title very soon...


Mark Hamill told us last night
https://twitter.com/HamillHimself/status/1092278478752210944?s=20


----------



## hertamaniac

rteetz said:


> Rumors we will get a Star Wars: Episode 9 title very soon...



Guesses on the title and the teaser date?

Star Wars: Order Restored (weak, but a guess)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disney Spring exclusive reusable bags now available 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/photos-disney-springs-exclusive-reusable-bags-now-available/


----------



## DIS-OH

rteetz said:


> Rumors we will get a Star Wars: Episode 9 title very soon...




Good thing I finally watched Episode VII this past weekend! (Yeah, I’m a little late to the party...)


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> Rumors we will get a Star Wars: Episode 9 title very soon...


It's odd they haven't had even a title or teaser yet. They seem to be treading carefully and not wanting to step on the toes of Captain Marvel or Avengers (not that they even need to advertise for that movie)


----------



## rteetz

tlmadden73 said:


> It's odd they haven't had even a title or teaser yet. They seem to be treading carefully and not wanting to step on the toes of Captain Marvel or Avengers (not that they even need to advertise for that movie)


The Last Jedi Teaser wasn't released until Celebration 2017 so I suspect that is what they will do with Episode 9.


----------



## Brett Wyman

rteetz said:


> That's why I said its subjective. I can't remember everything I watched when I was 10 but I probably did see some things once in a while that had some things other people wouldn't let 10 year olds watch.
> 
> Like I said though there will be a wide variety of content and this is just one short in the grand scheme of things.



How about the “To infinity and your mom” joke from the TS4 teaser trailer. I still feel likes that’s crossing a line for the character of the Toy Story franchise. And I LOVE Key and Peele and all their raunchyness.  But that joke seem out of place for TS.


----------



## captshinnster

Brett Wyman said:


> How about the “To infinity and your mom” joke from the TS4 teaser trailer. I still feel likes that’s crossing a line for the character of the Toy Story franchise. And I LOVE Key and Peele and all their raunchyness.  But that joke seem out of place for TS.


I would agree that it is a little out of place but in TS1 Bo asks Andy if he wants someone to watch her sheep so they can have some alone time. There are a lot of innuendo's in all Disney and Pixar movies that typically go over kids' heads.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Eh, I hear kids use the "your mom" in less offensive ways, it's become a silly response for some kids.
Who was at the door "your mom"
Who made this mess "your mom"
Is it polite, no, but as a mom it doesn't offend me. And no, my mom didn't make the mess, so clean it up...


----------



## Brocktoon

hertamaniac said:


> Guesses on the title and the teaser date?
> 
> Star Wars: Order Restored (weak, but a guess)



With 'Revenge of the Sith' and 'Return of the Jedi' ... I'm figuring the overall picture still focuses on the Balance of light and dark in The Force.  My guess is that the title will be something along the lines 'Balance of/to the Force'


----------



## hertamaniac

Brocktoon said:


> With 'Revenge of the Sith' and 'Return of the Jedi' ... I'm figuring the overall picture still focuses on the Balance of light and dark in The Force.  My guess is that the title will be something along the lines 'Balance of/to the Force'



That makes perfect sense.  My 'Order Restored' angle wasn't that the First Order is in control, but is back to neutral/zero/balance.


----------



## mikepizzo

Brett Wyman said:


> How about the “To infinity and your mom” joke from the TS4 teaser trailer. I still feel likes that’s crossing a line for the character of the Toy Story franchise. And I LOVE Key and Peele and all their raunchyness.  But that joke seem out of place for TS.



I don't disagree, I think it's out of place in a Toy Story movie as well.  But knowing that these character are Carnival prizes, it does make sense in the Toy Story universe that they would have more bite to them.  Think about what those prizes have seen and heard traveling around with those carnies.  To us as an audience it's a tad off-putting, but thinking about the world of Toy Story, it makes sense.  I reserve full judgement until I watch the movie.

EDIT:  I just watched that teaser trailer again.  And the thing that bothers me the most is that they are self-referential.  They are talking about making another Toy Story movie.  Self-referential movies are fine, but to start breaking the 4th wall in the 4th movie of a franchise doesn't jive with me.


----------



## hertamaniac

Not sure if this was posted anywhere else on the boards, but apparently a "new" Dumbo trailer is coming to DHS at Walt Disney Presents next month.

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/tra...ood-studios-dumbo-preview-20190204-story.html


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Brocktoon said:


> With 'Revenge of the Sith' and 'Return of the Jedi' ... I'm figuring the overall picture still focuses on the Balance of light and dark in The Force.  My guess is that the title will be something along the lines 'Balance of/to the Force'





hertamaniac said:


> That makes perfect sense.  My 'Order Restored' angle wasn't that the First Order is in control, but is back to neutral/zero/balance.



I recall some chatter that the titles of the three new movies would sort of flow together into a phrase or concept.  Idea that "the force awakens" "the last Jedi" ... so then something "Balance restored" would fit .... so all together "The Force awakens the Last Jedi, balance restored"


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikepizzo said:


> I don't disagree, I think it's out of place in a Toy Story movie as well.  But knowing that these character are Carnival prizes, it does make sense in the Toy Story universe that they would have more bite to them.  Think about what those prizes have seen and heard traveling around with those carnies.  To us as an audience it's a tad off-putting, but thinking about the world of Toy Story, it makes sense.  I reserve full judgement until I watch the movie.
> 
> EDIT:  I just watched that teaser trailer again.  And the thing that bothers me the most is that they are self-referential.  They are talking about making another Toy Story movie.  Self-referential movies are fine, but to start breaking the 4th wall in the 4th movie of a franchise doesn't jive with me.



I am thinking (hoping) that these bits that are in the trailers (this one and the other one with Key and Peel's characters) are only in the trailers and not in the actual movie


----------



## mikepizzo

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am thinking (hoping) that these bits that are in the trailers (this one and the other one with Key and Peel's characters) are only in the trailers and not in the actual movie



I'd assume it's just marketing as well, but to me it's still a bit off-putting.  The trailer that aired during the Super Bowl didn't give me a lot of confidence either.  I mean, the toys being alive in what seems like broad daylight with people around...don't get me wrong, I remember the cone scene, but that, man, it wasn't like they were trying to hide the fact that they alive.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> Obviously everyone is different but I let me kids watch Star Wars but I wouldn't let them watch this - with the use of the A-word and the prick joke





rteetz said:


> That's why I said its subjective. I can't remember everything I watched when I was 10 but I probably did see some things once in a while that had some things other people wouldn't let 10 year olds watch.
> 
> Like I said though there will be a wide variety of content and this is just one short in the grand scheme of things.


Subjective to be sure... and different things work for different people! 

Funny, though... as a child of the 80's, MANY things were rated PG (not even with the "13") back then that most people wouldn't let their younger kids watch these days!  My sense is that these days, a lot of kids have heard "worse" at school well before their parents would think to allow them to watch movies/TV with that same content at home.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikepizzo said:


> I'd assume it's just marketing as well, but to me it's still a bit off-putting.  The trailer that aired during the Super Bowl didn't give me a lot of confidence either.  I mean, the toys being alive in what seems like broad daylight with people around...don't get me wrong, I remember the cone scene, but that, man, it wasn't like they were trying to hide the fact that they alive.



yeah, I fully agree (and even made similar mention before - that this is not giving me that emotional hit that they actors promise is coming from the movie .... but hope it is just for these teasers and the actual movie won't have this feel overall )


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Subjective to be sure... and different things work for different people!
> 
> Funny, though... as a child of the 80's, MANY things were rated PG (not even with the "13") back then that most people wouldn't let their younger kids watch these days!  My sense is that a lot of kids have heard "worse" at school well before their parents would think to allow them to watch movies/TV with that same content.



maybe - my kids still tattle though when one of them uses the "S-word" ... which is when one of them says "stupid" (not even the real "s-word".   So the the word that starts with A that is in this clip is definitely not something they would be comfortable hearing and I wouldn't be comfortable with them hearing.


----------



## wareagle57

ksromack said:


> I do NOT need these ears.  I do NOT need that mug.  I do NOT need that throw.....
> 
> 
> We ate there in December and it was WONDERFUL.  The beer was yummy.  The desserts were yummy.  The food was yummy.



If that hippo ornament had the messed up eye, I would be all over it.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> maybe - my kids still tattle though when one of them uses the "S-word" ... which is when one of them says "stupid" (not even the real "s-word".   So the the word that starts with A that is in this clip is definitely not something they would be comfortable hearing and I wouldn't be comfortable with them hearing.


Fair enough.  There are enough entertainment options out there making it easy to avoid the ones we're not comfortable with... until we are comfortable with them.


----------



## Moliphino

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Subjective to be sure... and different things work for different people!
> 
> Funny, though... as a child of the 80's, MANY things were rated PG (not even with the "13") back then that most people wouldn't let their younger kids watch these days!  My sense is that these days, a lot of kids have heard "worse" at school well before their parents would think to allow them to watch movies/TV with that same content at home.



I loved Drop Dead Fred when I was 4 or 5, when I saw parts of it again as an adult I realized that most of the movie went way above my head. That one was PG-13, at least.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Fair enough.  There are enough entertainment options out there making it easy to avoid the ones we're not comfortable with... until we are comfortable with them.



and really, i have no issue with it existing or even being on the Disney+ service, I just found it odd that this seems to be one of the first things out there that they are saying will be on the service is all


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Phantom Manor at Disneyland Paris Possibly Reopening in May


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Planet Hollywood Signage Removed, Legends of Hollywood Signs Go Up at Disney’s Hollywood Studios


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Planters Paths, and Speeder Bike Photo-Op Being Altered to Accommodate Star Wars – Galaxy’s Edge Crowds at Disney’s Hollywood Studios


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Construction Begins Near Fantasia Gardens for New Swan and Dolphin “The Cove” Hotel


----------



## sachilles

For some reason I had it in my head that the mini golf was going away with the construction for the Cove. Am I mistaken?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

sachilles said:


> For some reason I had it in my head that the mini golf was going away with the construction for the Cove. Am I mistaken?



no, the actual course will still be there but the event building they had there will go away.  Article I saw mentioned the parking lot for the minigolf will be cut in about half


----------



## rteetz

*News*

FX’s Marvel Series “Legion” to End After Third Season


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Monkeys Found in Van Parked at Walt Disney World’s Grand Floridian Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Freeform Picks Up “Party of Five” Reboot to Series


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The Wonderful World of Wine coming to Yachtsman Steakhouse

the-wonderful-world-of-wine-coming-to-yachtsman-steakhouse


----------



## rteetz

*News*

#DisneyKids: Enter to For a Chance to Win a Magical Vacation to Walt Disney World Resort For Your Little Ones!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Capture Works of Art with Disney PhotoPass during the Epcot International Festival of the Arts


----------



## bpadair32

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Subjective to be sure... and different things work for different people!
> 
> Funny, though... as a child of the 80's, MANY things were rated PG (not even with the "13") back then that most people wouldn't let their younger kids watch these days!  My sense is that these days, a lot of kids have heard "worse" at school well before their parents would think to allow them to watch movies/TV with that same content at home.



I think it depends a lot on the kid too. I am sure that there are parents who would be shocked, shocked I say, to see some of the things my 9 year old watches and has watched for years now. However, he is mature enough to handle it and enjoys it and knows that he can talk to his mother or I about anything that concerns or confuses him.

I am also very against the puritanical stand that many people seem to take about swearing. I curse like a sailor and have no problem admitting that. They are just words, they are only "bad" if we decide to make them bad. My kids know not to repeat those words because society would consider it improper for a child, but they hear them pretty frequently. There is no shock value to it for them anymore.


----------



## rteetz

Reminder today is the Q1 Earnings Call for The Walt Disney Company.


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Monkeys Found in Van Parked at Walt Disney World’s Grand Floridian Resort


And people didn’t like the dog policy? Could you imagine sneaking monkeys into your room at night? SMH


----------



## MissGina5

mikepizzo said:


> I don't disagree, I think it's out of place in a Toy Story movie as well.  But knowing that these character are Carnival prizes, it does make sense in the Toy Story universe that they would have more bite to them.  Think about what those prizes have seen and heard traveling around with those carnies.  To us as an audience it's a tad off-putting, but thinking about the world of Toy Story, it makes sense.  I reserve full judgement until I watch the movie.
> 
> EDIT:  I just watched that teaser trailer again.  And the thing that bothers me the most is that they are self-referential.  They are talking about making another Toy Story movie.  Self-referential movies are fine, but to start breaking the 4th wall in the 4th movie of a franchise doesn't jive with me.



was thinking about this, I think they are referencing as they have in the past Buzz's source material, aka his show and his tv commercials etc. where he says all of these things


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Smart Speakers Currently Being Tested in Disney’s Yacht and Beach Club Resort Rooms


Interesting! I’m guilty of wanting to ask Alexa or Google Home something simple like weather when I’m away. If I’m offered this at BC, I will definitely opt-in to see it in action!

I’m curious if Disney will choose Google Home and the adorable Mickey stand, or if there will be a special made Disney device that you say “Ok Disney” to or something.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

bpadair32 said:


> I think it depends a lot on the kid too. I am sure that there are parents who would be shocked, shocked I say, to see some of the things my 9 year old watches and has watched for years now. However, he is mature enough to handle it and enjoys it and knows that he can talk to his mother or I about anything that concerns or confuses him.
> 
> I am also very against the puritanical stand that many people seem to take about swearing. I curse like a sailor and have no problem admitting that. They are just words, they are only "bad" if we decide to make them bad. My kids know not to repeat those words because society would consider it improper for a child, but they hear them pretty frequently. There is no shock value to it for them anymore.



to me it's the language thing - everyone is different but to me the more you use swear words the less impact and meaning they have.  If I curse 5 times in a year it is a lot but I think when I do it carries more weight.  So I don't need my kids to hear those words and don't want them to and if I hear people swearing around them I ask them to please stop it. To me they aren't just words ... so the fact it used the A-word and had the prick joke this is a non-starter for me

But then I am sure there are other things they watch from a topic perspective that others wouldn't let their kids watch - so everyone is different.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Smart Speakers Currently Being Tested in Disney’s Yacht and Beach Club Resort Rooms



I despise this idea (these always-listening devices), and you can be sure I'll unplug it for the length of my stay if they add these.  Nope.


----------



## rteetz

We likely will get some big news later today with the earnings call. Iger has been known to drop things during these lately. We have gotten opening dates, film news and more. Some speculation is a SWGE for DL date, and/or Episode 9 title.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> We likely will get some big news later today with the earnings call. Iger has been known to drop things during these lately. We have gotten opening dates, film news and more. Some speculation is a SWGE for DL date, and/or Episode 9 title.


I'd love a SWGE DL date... looks like we might be on the west coast over the summer, and I'll have to sneak down to Anaheim if it's open...


----------



## skier_pete

bpadair32 said:


> I think it depends a lot on the kid too. I am sure that there are parents who would be shocked, shocked I say, to see some of the things my 9 year old watches and has watched for years now. However, he is mature enough to handle it and enjoys it and knows that he can talk to his mother or I about anything that concerns or confuses him.
> 
> I am also very against the puritanical stand that many people seem to take about swearing. I curse like a sailor and have no problem admitting that. They are just words, they are only "bad" if we decide to make them bad. My kids know not to repeat those words because society would consider it improper for a child, but they hear them pretty frequently. There is no shock value to it for them anymore.



Every family is different. We have friends that show their kids R rated movies at 10 years old. Another wouldn't let their kid watch PG-13 movies until they were 13, regardless of content. In our town - the middle schoolers are bussed with the high-schoolers - so they start hearing bad language in sixth grade.


----------



## rteetz

Created a Smart speaker thread to further the discussion if you would like.


----------



## hertamaniac

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I despise this idea (these always-listening devices), and you can be sure I'll unplug it for the length of my stay if they add these.  Nope.



MSC launches it's first ship with these devices in the staterooms next month.  There is a switch in the stateroom that states it will deactivate the device.  Maybe Disney will have that option as well.


----------



## Iowamomof4

Link to the smart speaker thread: https://www.disboards.com/threads/smart-speakers-being-tested-in-disney-rooms.3733079/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Walt Disney World Spirit Jersey Hoodie Now Available at DisneyStyle in Disney Springs


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New “it’s a small world” Phone Case, Adult Apparel Sails Into DisneyStyle at Disney Springs


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Disney Parks Jewelry Collection Snack Necklaces at World of Disney in Disney Springs


----------



## SG131

PolyRob said:


> Interesting! I’m guilty of wanting to ask Alexa or Google Home something simple like weather when I’m away. If I’m offered this at BC, I will definitely opt-in to see it in action!
> 
> I’m curious if Disney will choose Google Home and the adorable Mickey stand, or if there will be a special made Disney device that you say “Ok Disney” to or something.


I may have brought my echo dot so I could ask it about the weather and such this past December.....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> We likely will get some big news later today with the earnings call. Iger has been known to drop things during these lately. We have gotten opening dates, film news and more. Some speculation is a SWGE for DL date, and/or Episode 9 title.



I assume format is if anything big comes out you will mention it here but any chatter about details we should go to a dedicated thread?


----------



## The Pho

First article I’ve seen about the “lost foot on E.T.” story from the other day.  

https://themeparkuniversity.com/uni...e-e-t-adventure-at-universal-studios-florida/


----------



## piper28

********** said:


> In our town - the middle schoolers are bussed with the high-schoolers - so they start hearing bad language in sixth grade.



Heh, i think you're optimistic there.  My wife teaches preschool, some of the stories I get from her about her kids and what they'll say or do can still amaze me.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I assume format is if anything big comes out you will mention it here but any chatter about details we should go to a dedicated thread?


Already have a dedicated thread


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> First article I’ve seen about the “lost foot on E.T.” story from the other day.
> 
> https://themeparkuniversity.com/uni...e-e-t-adventure-at-universal-studios-florida/


I saw mention of this as well however I feel like this would’ve been bigger news. Might have to wait for the injury report to know for sure.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Disneyland update 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/photo-rep...orn-crowd-castle-construction-characters-etc/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

D23 to host 10-year "Fan-niversary" on March 10th at Walt Disney Studios

https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/d23-to-ho...on-with-park-luminaris-archive-displays-more/

On March 10th, D23, the official Disney fan club, will host Gold and Gold Family members for an elegant reception to mark their 10th anniversary. The big night, held at the Walt Disney Studio, will include the opportunity to meet Disney luminaries, take in a bowl of Walt’s famous chili and take photos with Disney characters.

The Walt Disney Archives will also showcase some fan-favorite items and guests can also take in the curated window exhibits celebrating the 50th anniversary of the_ Haunted Mansion_ at Disneyland and Mickey’s 90th birthday. Guests will also leave with a D23 party exclusive gift as well as a commemorative “D23 10-Year FAN-iversary Celebration” event credential.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> I saw mention of this as well however I feel like this would’ve been bigger news. Might have to wait for the injury report to know for sure.



I didn’t post anything about it earlier because I don’t exactly believe the original source.   But that article seemed to sum it up fairly well with the more likely outcome if it did happen.


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> I saw mention of this as well however I feel like this would’ve been bigger news. Might have to wait for the injury report to know for sure.



We still don't really know what happened to the guest at the water park on that one ride (Miss Adventure Falls, was it? I don't do the water parks so I'm not very well versed in the various rides available there). So yeah, we may never know.


----------



## rteetz

Iowamomof4 said:


> We still don't really know what happened to the guest at the water park on that one ride (Miss Adventure Falls, was it? I don't do the water parks so I'm not very well versed in the various rides available there). So yeah, we may never know.


Well Orlando theme parks are required to report injuries which do come out quarterly I believe. 

Adventure Falls did seem to be pretty certain with the ride shut down and a few sources on it.


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> Well Orlando theme parks are required to report injuries which do come out quarterly I believe.
> 
> Adventure Falls did seem to be pretty certain with the ride shut down and a few sources on it.



Right, but I saw reports that the guest lost his arm completely and other reports that it was just severely injured. I'm just saying we don't really know for sure other than that a guest was injured and they had to shut the ride down for inspections. Is it back open now?


----------



## rteetz

Iowamomof4 said:


> Right, but I saw reports that the guest lost his arm completely and other reports that it was just severely injured. I'm just saying we don't really know for sure other than that a guest was injured and they had to shut the ride down for inspections. Is it back open now?


I believe it is back open now.


----------



## crazy4wdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> D23 to host 10-year "Fan-niversary" on March 10th at Walt Disney Studios
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/d23-to-ho...on-with-park-luminaris-archive-displays-more/
> 
> On March 10th, D23, the official Disney fan club, will host Gold and Gold Family members for an elegant reception to mark their 10th anniversary. The big night, held at the Walt Disney Studio, will include the opportunity to meet Disney luminaries, take in a bowl of Walt’s famous chili and take photos with Disney characters.



This is one of the issues that drives me crazy with D23!   How likely is it that someone who does not live on the west coast could attend this event with only a month's notice?  I'd really like to attend this but taking time off work, scheduling air travel and a hotel room one month in advance, it's just not going to happen for me.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Modern Family will end after its 11th season

http://www.mouseinfo.com/new/2019/02/abc-announces-spring-2019-renewals-first-looks/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

crazy4wdw said:


> This is one of the issues that drives me crazy with D23!   How likely is it that someone who does not live on the west coast could attend this event with only a month's notice?  I'd really like to attend this but taking time off work, scheduling air travel and a hotel room one month in advance, it's just not going to happen for me.



yup fully agree ... give more notice or even have a few of them around the country


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Bob Iger likes Purl

https://twitter.com/robertiger/status/1092863832005926912?s=21


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New ABC boss looks to keep Oscars to 3 hours 

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/l...-oscars-will-be-shorter-more-fun-host-1182904


----------



## DarthGallifrey

The Pho said:


> Mark Hamill told us last night
> https://twitter.com/HamillHimself/status/1092278478752210944?s=20



Anthony Daniels did as well: https://mobile.twitter.com/ADaniels3PO/status/1092555522765713408

From what I am hearing it will be announced via starwars.com sometime before Iger's call at 4:30.  Take that with a grain of salt though


----------



## DarthGallifrey

hertamaniac said:


> Guesses on the title and the teaser date?
> 
> Star Wars: Order Restored (weak, but a guess)



Balance of the Force.  Trailer during Star Wars Celebration.  Maybe a teaser with title reveal today


----------



## rteetz

DarthGallifrey said:


> Anthony Daniels did as well: https://mobile.twitter.com/ADaniels3PO/status/1092555522765713408
> 
> From what I am hearing it will be announced via starwars.com sometime before Iger's call at 4:30.  Take that with a grain of salt though


Probably with the Star Wars show.


----------



## rteetz

DarthGallifrey said:


> Balance of the Force.  Trailer during Star Wars Celebration.  Maybe a teaser with title reveal today


I doubt we get a teaser today.


----------



## DarthGallifrey

tlmadden73 said:


> It's odd they haven't had even a title or teaser yet. They seem to be treading carefully and not wanting to step on the toes of Captain Marvel or Avengers (not that they even need to advertise for that movie)



They are also still filming with main cast.  All the past Star Wars movies under the Disney banner never got a title reveal until shooting officially wrapped.  The movie also comes out in Dec and it is only Feb.  And, being in marketing, I am sure they don't want to drown out the releases coming out in the immediate future.  This is a huge year for them.  Both ending the last decade of MCU films and the Skywalker saga


----------



## DarthGallifrey

rteetz said:


> Probably with the Star Wars show.



Star Wars show is on Wednesdays though.  Though they could do a "Breaking News' segment which I believe has happened before


----------



## DarthGallifrey

rteetz said:


> I doubt we get a teaser today.



Oh I do as well.  I don't expect to see anything until April at celebration then they can attach the trailer to A4: Endgame later in the month.  That's what makes the most sense to me, at least


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DarthGallifrey said:


> They are also still filming with main cast.  All the past Star Wars movies under the Disney banner never got a title reveal until shooting officially wrapped.  The movie also comes out in Dec and it is only Feb.  And, being in marketing, I am sure they don't want to drown out the releases coming out in the immediate future.  This is a huge year for them.  Both ending the last decade of MCU films and the Skywalker saga



yeah, we've even discussed here how many movies (and like 90% of them "big" movies) Disney has out this year and if/how they can all be hits or if some will disappoint from a box office $ perspective

Not advertising everything all at once is one way to help (don't remind people of what is coming later, make them focus on the next thing)


----------



## DarthGallifrey

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, we've even discussed here how many movies (and like 90% of them "big" movies) Disney has out this year and if/how they can all be hits or if some will disappoint from a box office $ perspective
> 
> Not advertising everything all at once is one way to help (don't remind people of what is coming later, make them focus on the next thing)



I have 0 faith in any of the 'live action' remakes other than Lion King.  I have a feeling that Aladdin will be a disaster.  Which, it already kind of is haha


----------



## MissGina5

DarthGallifrey said:


> I have 0 faith in any of the 'live action' remakes other than Lion King.  I have a feeling that Aladdin will be a disaster.  Which, it already kind of is haha



Ugh I really resent everyone's conviction that Aladdin is going to bomb. I don't know what people expected it to look like or why we can't handle Will Smith as the genie when he makes perfect sense to me. I don't get it.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Apparently Spectaculab closed in January inside Innoventions


----------



## PolyRob

MissGina5 said:


> Ugh I really resent everyone's conviction that Aladdin is going to bomb. I don't know what people expected it to look like or why we can't handle Will Smith as the genie when he makes perfect sense to me. I don't get it.


I'm excited for it (for whatever that is worth). The Disney movies I have to see in theater this year include Aladdin, Lion King, Toy Story, and Frozen. Anything else is a bonus.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Apparently Spectaculab closed in January inside Innoventions


"apparently"


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MissGina5 said:


> Ugh I really resent everyone's conviction that Aladdin is going to bomb. I don't know what people expected it to look like or why we can't handle Will Smith as the genie when he makes perfect sense to me. I don't get it.



I am not a big fan of the remakes in general, but of the ones coming out this year I think I am most intrigued by Aladdin as I think it could be a bit of a different take on it - I mean, it might be a disaster but also might be unique and very good!


----------



## DarthGallifrey

MissGina5 said:


> Ugh I really resent everyone's conviction that Aladdin is going to bomb. I don't know what people expected it to look like or why we can't handle Will Smith as the genie when he makes perfect sense to me. I don't get it.



Will Smith is one of the few things (probably the only thing) I don't hate about this version from what I have seen.  IMO Guy Ritchie hasn't made a good movie in years so I don't think he was a good choice for this.  I don't like what I have seen from the costumes so far.  I thought they looked like costumes from a parody version of Aladdin.  I don't like that they made Jafar young and attractive and a lot more.

I don't mind be proven wrong.  I welcome it.  But so far I think this looks terrible.


----------



## bpadair32

MissGina5 said:


> Ugh I really resent everyone's conviction that Aladdin is going to bomb. I don't know what people expected it to look like or why we can't handle Will Smith as the genie when he makes perfect sense to me. I don't get it.



I don't get it either, I am really looking forward to it and I think Will Smith will make a great Genie!


----------



## The Pho

MissGina5 said:


> Ugh I really resent everyone's conviction that Aladdin is going to bomb. I don't know what people expected it to look like or why we can't handle Will Smith as the genie when he makes perfect sense to me. I don't get it.


Will Smith is just a vastly different choice than Robin Williams, which is what they had to do, but Aladdin succeeded because of Genie.  Change Genie too much and you have a different film.   I think it’s the better direction to go personally, but Will Smith also hasn’t been exactly reliable at the box office for a while.  I think Aladdin and Dumbo (and probably Artemis Fowl) are going to be fighting an uphill battle.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Universals Beijing resort begins construction 

https://orlandoinformer.com/blog/universal-beijing-resort-starts-construction/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Pho said:


> Will Smith is just a vastly different choice than Robin Williams, which is what they had to do, but Aladdin succeeded because of Genie.  Change Genie too much and you have a different film.   I think it’s the better direction to go personally, but Will Smith also hasn’t been exactly reliable at the box office for a while.  I think Aladdin and Dumbo (and probably Artemis Fowl) are going to be fighting an uphill battle.



I know as well know but also James Monroe Iglehart did an amazing job as Genie in the Broadway show - so you have two previous amazing examples that he has to match up against

I still have hopes - but it also could go very wrong


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Apparently Spectaculab closed in January inside Innoventions


I can confirm.  Tried to do this on Monday last week and was told it closed approx 2 weeks prior with no announcement.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Coronado tower

https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/photo-upd...2-3-19-gran-destino-tower-villa-del-lago-etc/


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Coronado tower
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/photo-upd...2-3-19-gran-destino-tower-villa-del-lago-etc/


So those decorative pieces on the outside are there rooms right there too?

I noticed the pieces actually intersect on the windows:


I like the decorative pieces just wouldn't personally want a room with that blocking part of the view if those are rooms right there.


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Apparently Spectaculab closed in January inside Innoventions



I peaked in Innoventions the other day when we were down there. Literally no one in the place despite the epic downpour and cold temps. If you close an item no one uses, does anyone care? They've been gutting Innoventions for years. It's just more wasted space at the moment. Which describes a significant portion of EPCOT...


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> So those decorative pieces on the outside are there rooms right there too?
> 
> I noticed the pieces actually intersect on the windows:
> View attachment 380707
> 
> I like the decorative pieces just wouldn't personally want a room with that blocking part of the view if those are rooms right there.


Yes those should be rooms.


----------



## rteetz

Earnings call updates happening in that thread now.


----------



## Dean Marino

.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

MissGina5 said:


> Ugh I really resent everyone's conviction that Aladdin is going to bomb. I don't know what people expected it to look like or why we can't handle Will Smith as the genie when he makes perfect sense to me. I don't get it.


Don't know about others... my reasons are 1) nobody can replace Robin Williams -- not too bright to try, 2) I think Will Smith is a horrible choice for Genie -- I understand they couldn't just mimic Williams, but this seems a particularly poor match, 3) I dislike the live action remakes in general, 4) when was the last good Guy Ritchie movie?


----------



## adam.adbe

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> when was the last good Guy Ritchie movie?



That's mean.  He's had success since Lock Stock and Two Smoking Barrels.  Snatch was OK.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Don't know about others... my reasons are 1) *nobody can replace Robin Williams -- not too bright to try*, 2) I think Will Smith is a horrible choice for Genie -- I understand they couldn't just mimic Williams, but this seems a particularly poor match, 3) I dislike the live action remakes in general, 4) when was the last good Guy Ritchie movie?



*cough* james monroe iglehart *cough*


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *cough* james monroe iglehart *cough*


He would've been great.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New drinks and mugs at Trader Sam's!

new-drinks-and-mugs-arrive-at-trader-sams-enchanted-tiki-bar-in-disneyland


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New drinks and mugs at Trader Sam's!
> 
> new-drinks-and-mugs-arrive-at-trader-sams-enchanted-tiki-bar-in-disneyland



was just coming here to post about this  ... that Sea Monster's Embrace mug/bowl is amazing!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

adam.adbe said:


> That's mean.  He's had success since Lock Stock and Two Smoking Barrels.  Snatch was OK.


I'm honestly not sure if you're joking or not... those were in 1998 and 2000...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New drinks and mugs at Trader Sam's!
> 
> new-drinks-and-mugs-arrive-at-trader-sams-enchanted-tiki-bar-in-disneyland



WDWNT has reviews of the new drinks and also pictures of the new 4th edition Krakatoah Punch and Shrunken Zombie Head mugs

They said if it wasn't Disney they would have titled the Sea Monster's Embrace drink as “College and Bad Decisions”

https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/photos-re...der-sams-enchanted-tiki-bar-disneyland-hotel/


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> *cough* james monroe iglehart *cough*


I saw him in Hamilton and he was FANTASTIC!!

I still maintain that no one can replace the genius of Robin Williams, but I would have MUCH preferred to see James Monroe Iglehart in that movie!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I saw him in Hamilton and he was FANTASTIC!!
> 
> I still maintain that no one can replace the genius of Robin Williams, but I would have MUCH preferred to see James Monroe Iglehart in that movie!



and the fact Will Smith has to follow not one but two great performances (even if you don't think he was up to Robin Williams he was still rather great) I think the odds are stacked against him - I hope he has a completely different take as that is the only shot at making it work I think


----------



## adam.adbe

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I'm honestly not sure if you're joking or not... those were in 1998 and 2000...



Yeah I was being sarcastic.  LS&2SB was his first feature film, and Snatch was his second.  He really has been pretty off his game ever since then though.  To be fair, I thought Sherlock was OK, but then I saw that movie five hours into a transatlantic flight when I'd completely run out of other stuff to watch, so maybe I'm being overgenerous.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> WDWNT has reviews of the new drinks and also pictures of the new 4th edition Krakatoah Punch and Shrunken Zombie Head mugs
> 
> They said if it wasn't Disney they would have titled the Sea Monster's Embrace drink as “College and Bad Decisions”
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/photos-re...der-sams-enchanted-tiki-bar-disneyland-hotel/


I believe BlogMickey and WDWNT reviewed them together because the reviews were the same.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Pre-order SWGE cookbook

https://amzn.to/2BjHYlM


----------



## Spaceguy55

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Pre-order SWGE cookbook
> 
> https://amzn.to/2BjHYlM


Now that's interesting...as far as that date.


----------



## afan

TheMaxRebo said:


> I know as well know but also James Monroe Iglehart did an amazing job as Genie in the Broadway show - so you have two previous amazing examples that he has to match up against
> 
> I still have hopes - but it also could go very wrong



This was what I was going to say and I didn't even see it with him.  We saw the touring show last year and it was fantastic.  It was a live stage show and I didn't expect him to be the cartoon version of the genie because he shouldn't have been.  I wouldn't expect the same from a live action movie and it's the only live action I actually want to see.  I haven't seen any of the others because I don't think they'd be better than the cartoon or really aren't that much different from one.  I know CGI is different but really it's just a fancier way of doing a cartoon.  But I feel the same with the Lion King and Nemo shows, I don't like the puppets because I can still see the people.  I've never seen and never will see the Lion King on broadway for that reason too, it's just not my cup of tea.


----------



## rteetz

Spaceguy55 said:


> Now that's interesting...as far as that date.


Well DL will be open so I’m not reading too much into that. I do expect a November opening at WDW tho.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Tangaroa Terrace Tropical Bar and Grill at the Disneyland Hotel Has Reopened


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> WDWNT has reviews of the new drinks and also pictures of the new 4th edition Krakatoah Punch and Shrunken Zombie Head mugs
> 
> They said if it wasn't Disney they would have titled the Sea Monster's Embrace drink as “College and Bad Decisions”
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/photos-re...der-sams-enchanted-tiki-bar-disneyland-hotel/


Are these made of plastic or ceremic? I can't remember.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Are these made of plastic or ceremic? I can't remember.



Pretty much all are ceramic (their Pearl is plastic though)


----------



## Firebird060

Wish the traders Sam new drinks was at WDW would love to try it this week


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> Pretty much all are ceramic (their Pearl is plastic though)


I thought so with the pricing..but ya know you never know lol

That Sea Monster's Embrace looks really neat.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> Well DL will be open so I’m not reading too much into that. I do expect a November opening at WDW tho.




I don’t know how to feel about that. I kind of want it and I kind of don’t. Going for Thanksgiving regardless!


----------



## Cowgirl_Jessie

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I saw him in Hamilton and he was FANTASTIC!!
> 
> I still maintain that no one can replace the genius of Robin Williams, but I would have MUCH preferred to see James Monroe Iglehart in that movie!



Fun story...  When I worked at the great movie ride, Robin Williams came to park.  He was dining at the Brown Derby, jumped up, grabbed a tray and began run around to tables and back to the kitchen pretending to wait tables.  Essentially a 10 minute improv that was entertaining and funny to cast members and guests both!

He was an inspired genius.  With such a high bar set in Aladdin, it would make sense to pivot in direction.  Finger crossed, I’ve never thought Will Smith completely hilarious or brilliant but hoping it so for the movie!


----------



## Iowamomof4

*NEWS*

Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order (video game from EA) will release in Fall 2019.
https://variety.com/2019/gaming/news/star-wars-jedi-fallen-order-titanfall-fall-release-1203129479/


----------



## crazy4wdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> yup fully agree ... give more notice or even have a few of them around the country


D23 sends out a survey every year and I always indicate that my primary suggestion is to release event dates far in advance.  Guess they're not listening!


----------



## Lsdolphin

TheMaxRebo said:


> was just coming here to post about this  ... that Sea Monster's Embrace mug/bowl is amazing!




I love love love this...is it possible to just buy the bowl???


----------



## crazy4wdw

Disney Will Still Make R-Rated Deadpool Movies - But Probably Not In MCU


----------



## rteetz

crazy4wdw said:


> Disney Will Still Make R-Rated Deadpool Movies - But Probably Not In MCU


I think we will eventually see an MCU R-rated movie. They have floated the test balloon on the Black Widow possibly being R Rated.


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> I doubt we get a teaser today.


Fans and bloggers have been speculating since December when the initial trailer will be released.  There was numerous rumors over the weekend that the initial trailer would be out during the super bowl and as we all know, didn't happen.

The rumored title "Balance of the Force" is very interesting.  Supposedly this was one of the titles that Lucas considered for Episode I, but he decided to go with "The Phantom Menace".


----------



## rteetz

crazy4wdw said:


> Fans and bloggers have been speculating since December when the initial trailer will be released.  There was numerous rumors over the weekend that the initial trailer would be out during the super bowl and as we all know, didn't happen.
> 
> The rumored title "Balance of the Force" is very interesting.  Supposedly this was one of the titles that Lucas considered for Episode I, but he decided to go with "The Phantom Menace".


Disney bought a bunch of air time during the Super Bowl as we know so it wouldve made sense but I think they are saving it for Celebration now.


----------



## OSUZorba

piper28 said:


> Heh, i think you're optimistic there.  My wife teaches preschool, some of the stories I get from her about her kids and what they'll say or do can still amaze me.


My two year old started saying D*** it this summer, in the right context and everything. DW blamed me, I told her it couldn't have have been me because I only say the worse version of it.

The next school day we talked to her daycare teacher about it and asked her to get her in terrible for using it and the teacher "oh yeah, they all learned that from Max." Got me off the hook with the wifey.


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

We’re at the World now and they have been filming promos for The Disney Channel every day since Sunday.  We’ve seen the kids from Sydney to the Max at MK and DHS.  I saw on another board where they were at AK yesterday.  We’ve seen them highlight the street party at MK and both Galaxy's Edge and Star Wars fireworks tonight.

My daughter danced with them in Move it! Shake it!


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Apparently Spectaculab closed in January inside Innoventions


And nobody noticed...


----------



## OSUZorba

FrankieWinthrop said:


> We’re at the World now and they have been filming promos for The Disney Channel every day since Sunday.  We’ve seen the kids from Sydney to the Max at MK and DHS.  I saw on another board where they were at AK yesterday.  We’ve seen them highlight the street party at MK and both Galaxy's Edge and Star Wars fireworks tonight.
> 
> My daughter danced with them in Move it! Shake it!


They were recording the Incredibles dance party last Thursday. They kept specifically focusing in on my daughter. I figured they were filming for some type of promo. I didn't really love them filming my daughter without knowing what they were going to use it for, though.


----------



## rteetz

OSUZorba said:


> They were recording the Incredibles dance party last Thursday. They kept specifically focusing in on my daughter. I figured they were filming for some type of promo. I didn't really love them filming my daughter without knowing what they were going to use it for, though.


The Incredibles dance party in “Municiberg” is “filmed” every day I believe and shown on the screen in the little area live.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Portion of World Drive Near Magic Kingdom Closing Overnight Feb. 5-8


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Tasty Treats Debut at Select Disney Springs Kiosks


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Cold-Stressed Manatee Arrives at SeaWorld Orlando’s Critical Care Animal Hospital


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> The Incredibles dance party in “Municiberg” is “filmed” every day I believe and shown on the screen in the little area live.


They showed a little bit of it on the screen live, but for large parts of it there was nothing on the screens.


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

OSUZorba said:


> They showed a little bit of it on the screen live, but for large parts of it there was nothing on the screens.



It’s definitely part of the bit.  They’re a tv crew and reporter.  I doubt any of it is actually recorded.  My daughter was “interviewed” about the nom nom cookies on the big screen.  The camera man keeps recording because he’s in character even when not showing on the big screen.  There’s another live feed camera like that in the Disney Jr dance party.

The production crews we’ve seen are multi camera, lots of people crews in roped off areas.


----------



## writerguyfl

OSUZorba said:


> They were recording the Incredibles dance party last Thursday. They kept specifically focusing in on my daughter. I figured they were filming for some type of promo. I didn't really love them filming my daughter without knowing what they were going to use it for, though.



There's zero chance that Disney would use that type of footage in any sort of advertisement.  I get casting notices for Disney's TV commercials and other advertising materials.  Everyone appearing in any Disney advertisement is compensated in some manner.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New 30th anniversary message at DHS

http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/video-hollywood-studios-30th-anniversary-morning-welcome-message/


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Chinese New Year at Shanghai Disneyland

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...enjoy-once-a-year-chinese-new-year-tradition/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Tower of Terror exterior to be complete at DLP in late Spring

https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/disneylan...exterior-work-to-be-completed-by-summer-2019/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Disney loves Jazz packages at DLP

https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/disney-loves-jazz-packages-now-available/


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


>


I guess I’m not a “savvy shopper” when in theme parks... Meh!


----------



## jknezek

Iowamomof4 said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order (video game from EA) will release in Fall 2019.
> https://variety.com/2019/gaming/news/star-wars-jedi-fallen-order-titanfall-fall-release-1203129479/



Given EA's record with Star Wars game I'm not holding my breath this actually gets released, let alone is any good... Total fail from that company for years.


----------



## rteetz

Joe Rohde has had some great instagrams posts about themed environments recently. His Instagram is one of my favorites.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I guess I’m not a “savvy shopper” when in theme parks... Meh!


 You and me both. *sigh* Oh well. 

Who is marketing genius thought "hey let's insult the viewers" lol.


----------



## Brocktoon

jknezek said:


> Given EA's record with Star Wars game I'm not holding my breath this actually gets released, let alone is any good... Total fail from that company for years.



Yep ... basically every gaming outlet is in agreement on the dumpster fire EA/Disney gaming output.  We're in a golden age of gaming with incredible stuff like God of War, Spider-man, Red Dead 2, Kingdom Hearts III etc ... and EA can't put out a decent Star Wars game that's not a loot box simulator.  It does seem like Fallen Order may just be a rushed and incomplete title based on the lack of info and push for release for holidays 2019


----------



## DarthGallifrey

The Pho said:


> Will Smith is just a vastly different choice than Robin Williams, which is what they had to do, but Aladdin succeeded because of Genie.  Change Genie too much and you have a different film.   I think it’s the better direction to go personally, but Will Smith also hasn’t been exactly reliable at the box office for a while.  I think Aladdin and Dumbo (and probably Artemis Fowl) are going to be fighting an uphill battle.



Part of me wants to be excited for Artemis Fowl but the sensible side of me reminds how they absolutely butchered Wrinkle in Time soooooo


----------



## DarthGallifrey

adam.adbe said:


> That's mean.  He's had success since Lock Stock and Two Smoking Barrels.  Snatch was OK.



I agree that Lock Stock is probably his best but I still personally love Snatch the best.  I will say that I did enjoy The Man From UNCLE but I was familiar with the original so that helped.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


>



It's extremely likely we are coming home from our next two Disney trip (DLR then WDW) with a bag full of bags. My DW hoards bags.


----------



## DarthGallifrey

crazy4wdw said:


> Fans and bloggers have been speculating since December when the initial trailer will be released.  There was numerous rumors over the weekend that the initial trailer would be out during the super bowl and as we all know, didn't happen.
> 
> The rumored title "Balance of the Force" is very interesting.  Supposedly this was one of the titles that Lucas considered for Episode I, but he decided to go with "The Phantom Menace".



Yeah, Balance of the Force has been around in the idea pool for a lllllllong time.  Ancient Fear was another one


----------



## DarthGallifrey

rteetz said:


> Joe Rohde has had some great instagrams posts about themed environments recently. His Instagram is one of my favorites.



That's because Joe Rhode is AMAZZZZZZING


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Joe Rohde has had some great instagrams posts about themed environments recently. His Instagram is one of my favorites.



wish he would post elsewhere for those of us that don't do instagram ... oh well


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> wish he would post elsewhere for those of us that don't do instagram ... oh well


He will post links to his Instagram posts on Twitter.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
DHS getting its own stardust type work

http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/star-...-and-more-behind-walls-for-galaxys-edge-prep/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Magic Kingdom Update 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/photo-rep...nd-construction-merchandise-updates-and-more/


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> DHS getting its own stardust type work
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/star-...-and-more-behind-walls-for-galaxys-edge-prep/


I hate the idea of losing trees and nature-y stuff but understand the need to continually think about traffic flow. None of us want to be in a bottleneck.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New drinks and mugs at Trader Sam's!
> 
> new-drinks-and-mugs-arrive-at-trader-sams-enchanted-tiki-bar-in-disneyland



I know this is yesterday's news but I would really like to embrace a Sea Monster - Do we think this will migrate to WDW? It doesn't say, but they seem to carry similar mugs?


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Cold-Stressed Manatee Arrives at SeaWorld Orlando’s Critical Care Animal Hospital



If that polar vortex ever comes back, think I can have someone ship me down there because I'm cold stressed?    And yes, I am an animal!   ARghhh!


----------



## skier_pete

DarthGallifrey said:


> I agree that Lock Stock is probably his best but I still personally love Snatch the best.  I will say that I did enjoy The Man From UNCLE but I was familiar with the original so that helped.



Those early movies were great fun - but I also really liked both the Sherlock Holmes movies for what they were (not very Sherlock-ian). And Man from U.N.C.L.E. didn't do all that well, but I really enjoyed it. My much more like his use of speed ramp (slow-mo to fast-mo) than Zach Snyder. I certainly wouldn't call him a great director - but these Disney movies rarely require great directing.


----------



## rteetz

TheFloatingBear said:


> I know this is yesterday's news but I would really like to embrace a Sea Monster - Do we think this will migrate to WDW? It doesn't say, but they seem to carry similar mugs?


Maybe eventually not sure.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

new Star Wars Valentine's Day phone cases at Star Wars Launch Bay in DHS
http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/valen...at-star-wars-launch-bay-in-hollywood-studios/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New The Little Mermaid apparel

https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/photos-new-womens-little-mermaid-apparel-comes-to-hollywood-studios/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

TheFloatingBear said:


> I know this is yesterday's news but I would really like to embrace a Sea Monster - Do we think this will migrate to WDW? It doesn't say, but they seem to carry similar mugs?



They have similar mugs but not all the same ... my guess is this will sell well and they will want to bring it to WDW to make addition $ - but I could also see what comes being a slightly different version (so same concept but different look)  For example, the Uh-Oa mugs are different at each place


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Carnevale returns to Maria and Enzos 

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/carnevale-returns-to-maria-enzos-ristorante-beginning-feb-22/


----------



## Farro

Woohoo!!!

Officially on the books for May 2020! Boardwalk Inn, water/boardwalk view!!!

Excited to be there for our first Flower/Garden festival and ....we can walk to Galaxy's Edge!!!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
First look at this years Mardi Gras at Universal

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/tra...versal-mardi-gras-preview-20190206-story.html


----------



## TheFloatingBear

TheMaxRebo said:


> They have similar mugs but not all the same ... my guess is this will sell well and they will want to bring it to WDW to make addition $ - but I could also see what comes being a slightly different version (so same concept but different look)  For example, the *Uh-Oa mugs are different at each place*



Yes, now that you say that, I have the WDW Uh-Oa and I've noticed that it's a little different. And I think DL had that cool Piranha Pool mug that I don't _think_ came to WDW. I am hoping that Sea Monster one does - I covet it!


----------



## DarthGallifrey

********** said:


> Those early movies were great fun - but I also really liked both the Sherlock Holmes movies for what they were (not very Sherlock-ian). And Man from U.N.C.L.E. didn't do all that well, but I really enjoyed it. My much more like his use of speed ramp (slow-mo to fast-mo) than Zach Snyder. I certainly wouldn't call him a great director - but these Disney movies rarely require great directing.



I was really excited for UNCLE because I watched the original series with my mom but it definitely slipped under most people's radars.  Sherlock wasn't terrible but I felt like Ritchie didn't capture the right dynamic and made it way too action centric.


----------



## Phicinfan

MissGina5 said:


> Ugh I really resent everyone's conviction that Aladdin is going to bomb. I don't know what people expected it to look like or why we can't handle Will Smith as the genie when he makes perfect sense to me. I don't get it.


To me it is revolving around Genie.  Robin Williams MADE Genie, he was incredible.  And while I like some of Will Smith's comedies, he is not as improv as Robin Williams.  Not to say this movie will be bad, but I just can't see Will Smith being that creative with Genie.  That is my only concern.


----------



## Phicinfan

********** said:


> Those early movies were great fun - but I also really liked both the Sherlock Holmes movies for what they were (not very Sherlock-ian). And Man from U.N.C.L.E. didn't do all that well, but I really enjoyed it. My much more like his use of speed ramp (slow-mo to fast-mo) than Zach Snyder. I certainly wouldn't call him a great director - but these Disney movies rarely require great directing.


Count me in on loving the two Sherlock Holmes movies, can't wait for the third one coming!  As for Man from U.N.C.L.E. I was okay with it, I too had seen the original show, so knew the back history.


----------



## The Pho

DarthGallifrey said:


> Part of me wants to be excited for Artemis Fowl but the sensible side of me reminds how they absolutely butchered Wrinkle in Time soooooo


I think it’s an easy adaptation.   There’s nothing out there as far as structure goes.   If it’s faithful to the book I see it earning money.  If they changed too many aspects, it’ll just blend into nothingness.   
I personally have strangely high hopes due to my Jaws obsession and Robert Shaw’s grandson playing Artemis.  But that also makes no real sense as far as potential quality goes.


----------



## Farro

Phicinfan said:


> Count me in on loving the two Sherlock Holmes movies, can't wait for the third one coming!  As for Man from U.N.C.L.E. I was okay with it, I too had seen the original show, so knew the back history.



The Sherlock Holmes movies were gold! The chemistry between Robert Downey Jr and Jude Law was fantastic. 
It was intelligently funny and quick witted. Very excited for the third installment.


----------



## DarthGallifrey

The Pho said:


> I think it’s an easy adaptation.   There’s nothing out there as far as structure goes.   If it’s faithful to the book I see it earning money.  If they changed too many aspects, it’ll just blend into nothingness.
> I personally have strangely high hopes due to my Jaws obsession and Robert Shaw’s grandson playing Artemis.  But that also makes no real sense as far as potential quality goes.



Jaws is one of my all time favorite movies but I did not realize that was Shaw's grandson!


----------



## awilliams4

Farro said:


> Woohoo!!!
> 
> Officially on the books for May 2020! Boardwalk Inn, water/boardwalk view!!!
> 
> Excited to be there for our first Flower/Garden festival and ....we can walk to Galaxy's Edge!!!


Wow, surprised you may book that far out.


----------



## Moliphino

TheFloatingBear said:


> Yes, now that you say that, I have the WDW Uh-Oa and I've noticed that it's a little different. And I think DL had that cool Piranha Pool mug that I don't _think_ came to WDW. I am hoping that Sea Monster one does - I covet it!



For a while, DL and WDW had the same Uh-Oa (maybe different color/wash, but the same shape), but DL changed theirs completely last year sometime. No Piranha pool or Shipwreck barrel at WDW and no Nautilus at DL. I think maybe the rum flight shot glasses are WDW exclusive, too?

/crazy mug collector


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Moliphino said:


> For a while, DL and WDW had the same Uh-Oa (maybe different color/wash, but the same shape), but DL changed theirs completely last year sometime. No Piranha pool or Shipwreck barrel at WDW and no Nautilus at DL. I think maybe the rum flight shot glasses are WDW exclusive, too?
> 
> /crazy mug collector



yeah, the rum flight is unique to WDW - still haven't gotten that one yet, i think partly because it doesn't come with the try it is just the three glasses.  If it had the serving try I think I would have gotten it


----------



## DarthGallifrey

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, the rum flight is unique to WDW - still haven't gotten that one yet, i think partly because it doesn't come with the try it is just the three glasses.  If it had the serving try I think I would have gotten it



I finally got the rum flight during my December trip.  I love the little glasses.  The only thing I am missing is the Nautilus and they were out last time


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New sorcerer Mickey bubble wand

http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/sorcerers-apprentice-bubble-wand-debuts-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Riviera update 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/photos-di...-skyliner-station-2-1-19-construction-update/


----------



## TheFloatingBear

Moliphino said:


> For a while, DL and WDW had the same Uh-Oa (maybe different color/wash, but the same shape), but DL changed theirs completely last year sometime. No Piranha pool or Shipwreck barrel at WDW and no Nautilus at DL. I think maybe the rum flight shot glasses are WDW exclusive, too?
> 
> /crazy mug collector



Interesting. I didn't realize the Nautilus was only at WDW (or the rum flight - don't have that one yet!). I had planned on getting the Nautilus a couple of weeks ago when I went to WDW for my birthday, but my family mutinied in a series of unfortunate events and we didn't get there! I'm still working on my grief issues regarding THAT! Maybe I could suggest to them that they could make it up to me with a trip to DL for the Sea Monster!


----------



## Farro

awilliams4 said:


> Wow, surprised you may book that far out.



It's room only over the phone. Price will increase once 2020 prices come out. Normally we don't book so early, but since we knew exactly where we wanted and what view, we decided to book now. Galaxy's Edge is such a wildcard, who knows if Epcot Area resorts may book up early because they have the benefit of walking to DHS!


----------



## Moliphino

DarthGallifrey said:


> I finally got the rum flight during my December trip.  I love the little glasses.  The only thing I am missing is the Nautilus and they were out last time



I have two Nautilus and would have bought the third edition in December if they had any in stock. I always leave room in my suitcase for mugs (tiki and coffee).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DarthGallifrey said:


> I finally got the rum flight during my December trip.  I love the little glasses.  The only thing I am missing is the Nautilus and they were out last time



I picked up the nautilus last time so I have most but not all of them and a few from Disneyland as well (still missing a black pearl though)


----------



## DarthGallifrey

TheMaxRebo said:


> I picked up the nautilus last time so I have most but not all of them and a few from Disneyland as well (still missing a black pearl though)



That's awesome!  My living room is very much an Adventureland/Trader Sam's themed so I don't see my collecting habits dying down anytime soon haha


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New RnRc FP entrance installed

https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/photos-ne...ing-soon-current-fastpass-touch-point-closed/


----------



## TheFloatingBear

Moliphino said:


> I have two Nautilus and would have bought the third edition in December if they had any in stock. I always leave room in my suitcase for mugs (tiki and coffee).



I will try to contain my mug envy over the two Nautilus mugs. It's likely that they may have been out of it in January when I was there, from what's I've heard! But I too always allot for both tiki and coffee mugs on every trip. So many mugs - it's my weakness! I already have too many coffee mugs yet I keep finding myself thinking about the new IASW mug that was posted a few days back (I think it would make a nice companion to my Mary Blair Contemporary Resort one that I got in January!). 

Ok, I promise I will stop talking about mugs now.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More details added to Monsters Inc Meet and Greet

http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/mike-...-updated-screens-in-queue-and-physical-props/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Pinocchio plush at the parks

https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/photos-new-limited-release-pinocchio-plush-arrives-at-epcot/


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Pinocchio plush at the parks
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/photos-new-limited-release-pinocchio-plush-arrives-at-epcot/



oh my god. 

how do I this get from home???


----------



## Tigger's ally

Farro said:


> oh my god.
> 
> how do I this get from home???



I love how the unbridled enthusiasm boils over to the grammar...probably already on the phone when they typed....


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Celebrate ‘The Lion King’ This Summer at Disney California Adventure Park


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Enter to win a book from Disney 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-resort/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q2wo01311902060190034C


----------



## Farro

Tigger's ally said:


> I love how the unbridled enthusiasm boils over to the grammar...probably already on the phone when they typed....



 ooops!


----------



## Tigger's ally

Farro said:


> ooops!



one of those cases where it worked out just fine!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Party with Pixar Pals at DHS

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...isneys-hollywood-studios-celebrates-30-years/


----------



## merry_nbright

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> New Tasty Treats Debut at Select Disney Springs Kiosks



LOVE the Aristocats one! Just wish there wasn’t banana in it so I could try it!


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Enter to win a book from Disney
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-resort/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q2wo01311902060190034C


My librarian butt jumped to action lol


----------



## rteetz

*News*

The Weekly Walt Disney World Maintenance Report (2/6/18): Way More Added Than Repaired, American Adventure Out of Sync


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Even More New Winnie the Pooh Merchandise in the United Kingdom Pavilion in Epcot


----------



## rteetz

*News*

SHOP: Disney Parks Food Icons Collection Now Available on shopDisney


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Bag Check work update at DHS

photos-latest-look-at-new-hollywood-studios-bag-check-construction


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Fox Renews “The Simpsons” for Two More Seasons Ahead of Disney Deal


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“The Sopranos” Star Edie Falco Joins James Cameron’s “Avatar” Sequels


----------



## rteetz

*News*

ABC to Broadcast First Look at “Videos After Dark” After “Bachelor” Season Finale


----------



## rteetz

*News*

David Gleeson to Reportedly Pen Adaptation of “The Grimm Legacy” for Disney+


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Peter Mayhew, More Celebrity Guests Heading to Star Wars Celebration in Chicago


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Ambrosia, War, Peabo Bryson and More Added To Garden Rocks Concert Series


----------



## rteetz

*News*

HHN 2019 Calendar and Flex Ticket Plus 1 Night Free Deal Released


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> HHN 2019 Calendar and Flex Ticket Plus 1 Night Free Deal Released


One of those dates is a day I've alloted for our trip to the dark side in September.  I think dh would love it but I'm super super scared of stuff so I don't know if my heart could take HHN!


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor
*
Avengers: Endgame to have an intermission? 

https://twitter.com/alancernycs/status/1092950468878323712?s=21


----------



## hertamaniac

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Avengers: Endgame to have an intermission?
> 
> https://twitter.com/alancernycs/status/1092950468878323712?s=21



I can't remember the last time a movie had an intermission in a theater.  I vaguely remember Monty Python and the Holy Grail had one, but was barely 3 minutes.

I think this does add to the epic nature of a blockbuster-style movie.  Also, I can see concession stand sales skyrocketing.


----------



## rteetz

hertamaniac said:


> I can't remember the last time a movie had an intermission in a theater.  I vaguely remember Monty Python and the Holy Grail had one, but was barely 3 minutes.
> 
> I think this does add to the epic nature of a blockbuster-style movie.  Also, I can see concession stand sales skyrocketing.


Good for the bladder too.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> Good for the bladder too.


Not for women-our lines tend to be longer


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

hertamaniac said:


> I can't remember the last time a movie had an intermission in a theater.  I vaguely remember Monty Python and the Holy Grail had one, but was barely 3 minutes.
> 
> I think this does add to the epic nature of a blockbuster-style movie.  Also, I can see concession stand sales skyrocketing.


IDK about concessions. Most I would see is a free refill of a large drink or popcorn--aka no money.

It's possible people suddenly crave something but I think generally speaking people arm themselves for the movie before it starts getting up moreso for refills.


----------



## Lsdolphin

hertamaniac said:


> I can't remember the last time a movie had an intermission in a theater.  I vaguely remember Monty Python and the Holy Grail had one, but was barely 3 minutes.
> 
> I think this does add to the epic nature of a blockbuster-style movie.  Also, I can see concession stand sales skyrocketing.




Gone With the Wind had an intermission I think i was in 6th grade....


----------



## rteetz

Lsdolphin said:


> Gone With the Wind had an intermission I think i was in 6th grade....


2001 had one as well according to what I’ve seen.


----------



## hertamaniac

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> IDK about concessions. Most I would see is a free refill of a large drink or popcorn--aka no money.
> 
> It's possible people suddenly crave something but I think generally speaking people arm themselves for the movie before it starts getting up moreso for refills.



Fair point.  Perhaps a theater might negate the free refills on intermission movies (or $1'ish refills to help offset losses).  Our local theaters we attend stopped with unlimited refills, but we're also not going to Megaplexes paying those ticket prices.


----------



## The Pho

hertamaniac said:


> I can't remember the last time a movie had an intermission in a theater.  I vaguely remember Monty Python and the Holy Grail had one, but was barely 3 minutes.
> 
> I think this does add to the epic nature of a blockbuster-style movie.  Also, I can see concession stand sales skyrocketing.


Last major film would be Hateful Eight in 2015 I believe.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

hertamaniac said:


> Fair point.  Perhaps a theater might negate the free refills on intermission movies (or $1'ish refills to help offset losses).  Our local theaters we attend stopped with unlimited refills, but we're also not going to Megaplexes paying those ticket prices.


The AMCs I go to it's only been 1 refill allowed. They may have stopped either the drink or the popcorn on the free part can't remember; I know one of those is still free just can't remember which or if they still have both. The only ones that still get unlimited refills is when you order the popcorn inside Fork & Screen or Cinema Suites.

I'm not sure how they would prohibt based on movie type unless they made you show your ticket stub (which often ours are just the QR code on our phone) and the person behind the counter knows that movie has an intermission. Mom and Pop style places for sure I could see being more restrictive.

It's a good thought though for sure. Makes me wonder just how long of an intermission they are thinking. A 5min wouldn't be long enough to do much, 10 mins probably not either if everyone just swamped the bathrooms and concession stands, 15 maybe but then you're looking at the time commitment people have when you count in the previews..ah heck we're probably looking at 4 hours anyways  (halfway joking).

Who knows the way the whole vibe of the movie is I just may need that intermission to get a quick breather from all the deep stuff going on in the movie.


----------



## Lsdolphin

rteetz said:


> 2001 had one as well according to what I’ve seen.




Well I figured there had to be something since Gone with the Wind!


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> The AMCs I go to it's only been 1 refill allowed. They may have stopped either the drink or the popcorn on the free part can't remember; I know one of those is still free just can't remember which or if they still have both. The only ones that still get unlimited refills is when you order the popcorn inside Fork & Screen or Cinema Suites.
> 
> I'm not sure how they would prohibt based on movie type unless they made you show your ticket stub (which often ours are just the QR code on our phone) and the person behind the counter knows that movie has an intermission. Mom and Pop style places for sure I could see being more restrictive.
> 
> It's a good thought though for sure. Makes me wonder just how long of an intermission they are thinking. A 5min wouldn't be long enough to do much, 10 mins probably not either if everyone just swamped the bathrooms and concession stands, 15 maybe but then you're looking at the time commitment people have when you count in the previews..ah heck we're probably looking at 4 hours anyways  (halfway joking).
> 
> Who knows the way the whole vibe of the movie is I just may need that intermission to get a quick breather from all the deep stuff going on in the movie.


Our theaters do free drink refills (well not really sure but I have never seen anyone policing the fountains) and one free popcorn refill only on large popcorns.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> Our theaters do free drink refills (well not really sure but I have never seen anyone policing the fountains) and one free popcorn refill only on large popcorns.


Yeah it's always been the large size (exception is the Dine-In theaters) I just vaguely remember hearing something about either the drink or the popcorn free part discontinued but I could be mis-thinking about it.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

Lsdolphin said:


> Well I figured there had to be something since Gone with the Wind!



Lawrence of Arabia!


----------



## TheFloatingBear

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: Even More New Winnie the Pooh Merchandise in the United Kingdom Pavilion in Epcot



Cute! I feel like there was someone looking for that tervis a few pages back...hmmm....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Avengers: Endgame to have an intermission?
> 
> https://twitter.com/alancernycs/status/1092950468878323712?s=21



As long as it comes at a good point/clean break I am all for this - easier to time bio breaks and just stretch your legs a bit


----------



## skier_pete

There were a lot in the sixties. Ben hur, Lawrence of Arabia, west side story, around the world in 80 days, sound of music, my fair lady.  A quick search says Godfather Part ii had one. It's pretty rare now because they want to cram as many showings in a day. I think it would be awesome if they did it. Would need to make it a good 8-10 minutes for the Pee break.


----------



## MissGina5

TheFloatingBear said:


> Cute! I feel like there was someone looking for that tervis a few pages back...hmmm....


It was me and I appreciate you remembering!! Ill be using the coupon I got for the Disney Store to buy it online next week lol


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Ambrosia, War, Peabo Bryson and More Added To Garden Rocks Concert Series



My Disney trip is going to be amazing!

*May 12-13:* Peabo Bryson (NEW for 2019) - _If Ever You're in My Arms Again_
*May 14-15:* Richard Marx (NEW to Garden Rocks for 2019) _Right Here Waiting_
*May 16-19:* STARSHIP starring Mickey Thomas - _We Built This City_
*May 20-21:* Colin Hay of Men at Work (NEW for 2019) _Who Can It Be Now?_


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Pinocchio plush at the parks
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/photos-new-limited-release-pinocchio-plush-arrives-at-epcot/





Farro said:


> oh my god.
> 
> how do I this get from home???



But for real though, is there a way I can buy this? Can I call the store and order it?

You have no idea, I just watched Pinocchio again tonight because of this! 

It's already on Ebay for $50.  I hate people.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

MissGina5 said:


> It was me and I appreciate you remembering!! Ill be using the coupon I got for the Disney Store to buy it online next week lol



Oh good! I _thought_ it was you, but I was heading to bed so I figured I'd look this morning! All that stuff is so cute!


----------



## merry_nbright

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Peter Mayhew, More Celebrity Guests Heading to Star Wars Celebration in Chicago



My best friend’s husband is a Star Wars collector/vintage dealer and goes to this every year. He’s extra excited this year. Looks like an awesome line up!


----------



## mikepizzo

crazy4wdw said:


> Disney Will Still Make R-Rated Deadpool Movies - But Probably Not In MCU



I don't understand why people thought this wouldn't be the case.  Disney isn't new to R-Rated movies.  Disney owned Miramax Films from 1993 - 2010.  Miramax owned Dimension Films as well.  So any R-Rated movie released by Miramax or Dimension during that time was essentially released by Disney.  I don't think we will ever see the Disney logo before an R-Rated movie, but that doesn't mean they would turn down the opportunity to make money.  

It wouldn't be hard to bring Deadpool into the MCU if they wanted to.  His standalone movies would remain rated R and under the Fox name.  If they wanted to bring him into an MCU film, it would be PG-13 and they could have a ton of fun with it.  Have Deapool keep getting cut off when he is about to swear, he keeps getting frustrated that he can't curse, break the 4th wall regarding the lack of blood/gore, etc.  It can actually be fun.  And that's pretty much what they do when Deadpool crosses over into other characters comics.

I had heard that there was a Deadpool script out there that was PG-13.  The story was that Deadpool woke up one day and all of his curse words were bleeped, nudity was blurred, etc.  Being aware of this his mission was to hunt down the writers of the film and kill them.  The whole movie culminating to using their sole F-word allowed at the end.  That sounds like some good ol' meta fun to me.


----------



## wareagle57

Farro said:


> But for real though, *is there a way I can buy this?* Can I call the store and order it?
> 
> You have no idea, I just watched Pinocchio again tonight because of this!
> 
> *It's already on Ebay for $50.*  I hate people.



It gives you a chance to buy park exclusive things you otherwise would have no chance to buy if you didn't have a trip coming up. I'm not really a fan of things being limited edition or park exclusive. I don't understand the appeal of it being rare, nor do I get upset because more are released making the thing I own less special. Why do I care if someone else has something else I have? I just want it myself. I've never bought anything from a reseller, but if there was something I REALLY wanted in the parks, I would be thankful for them.

It IS annoying that people who actually want them aren't able to get them in the parks because resellers wipe them out. But Disney could fix that in a number of ways. Increase supply. Increase price. Make them available online. Limit customers to 1-2 of each item. But if they don't implement any of these things to increase supply, lower demand, or increase availability, resellers are your only shot. I don't really blame them.


----------



## mikepizzo

Farro said:


> But for real though, is there a way I can buy this? Can I call the store and order it?
> 
> You have no idea, I just watched Pinocchio again tonight because of this!
> 
> It's already on Ebay for $50.  I hate people.



There used to be a phone number you could call.  Sadly that is no more.  There was a certain pair of Minnie Mouse sunglasses that my wife would pick up after trip.  One trip she forgot to pick them up.  We called the number and worked with the cast member to find the correct pair.  Ordered them over the phone and they shipped it right over.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikepizzo said:


> I don't understand why people thought this wouldn't be the case.  Disney isn't new to R-Rated movies.  Disney owned Miramax Films from 1993 - 2010.  Miramax owned Dimension Films as well.  So any R-Rated movie released by Miramax or Dimension during that time was essentially released by Disney.  I don't think we will ever see the Disney logo before an R-Rated movie, but that doesn't mean they would turn down the opportunity to make money.
> 
> It wouldn't be hard to bring Deadpool into the MCU if they wanted to.  His standalone movies would remain rated R and under the Fox name.  If they wanted to bring him into an MCU film, it would be PG-13 and they could have a ton of fun with it.  Have Deapool keep getting cut off when he is about to swear, he keeps getting frustrated that he can't curse, break the 4th wall regarding the lack of blood/gore, etc.  It can actually be fun.  And that's pretty much what they do when Deadpool crosses over into other characters comics.
> 
> I had heard that there was a Deadpool script out there that was PG-13.  The story was that Deadpool woke up one day and all of his curse words were bleeped, nudity was blurred, etc.  Being aware of this his mission was to hunt down the writers of the film and kill them.  The whole movie culminating to using their sole F-word allowed at the end.  That sounds like some good ol' meta fun to me.




I guess that is the question more - will they do R-rated movies under the Disney Logo, as the Marvel MCU movies currently are under that logo  ... or would they have a separate brand and not have Disney mentioned anywhere


----------



## mikepizzo

TheMaxRebo said:


> I guess that is the question more - will they do R-rated movies under the Disney Logo, as the Marvel MCU movies currently are under that logo  ... or would they have a separate brand and not have Disney mentioned anywhere



Why would they have their Disney logo attached to an R-rated movie?  It goes against what the entire brand has stood for since it's inception.  I don't think you are going to see Disney's logo at the start of an R-rated movie...ever.  They are just going to keep the Fox name for any R-rated movies that have existed as a Fox property.  The Disney logo being before a Marvel movie doesn't mean it is or isn't in the MCU.  Was the Disney logo before Spider-man: Homecoming?  He's a part of the MCU.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney has revised the name of the theme parks division a bit. "Parks, Experiences, and Consumer Products" is now "Disney Parks, Experiences, and Products"


----------



## Farro

wareagle57 said:


> It gives you a chance to buy park exclusive things you otherwise would have no chance to buy if you didn't have a trip coming up. I'm not really a fan of things being limited edition or park exclusive. I don't understand the appeal of it being rare, nor do I get upset because more are released making the thing I own less special. Why do I care if someone else has something else I have? I just want it myself. I've never bought anything from a reseller, but if there was something I REALLY wanted in the parks, I would be thankful for them.
> 
> It IS annoying that people who actually want them aren't able to get them in the parks because resellers wipe them out. But Disney could fix that in a number of ways. Increase supply. Increase price. Make them available online. Limit customers to 1-2 of each item. But if they don't implement any of these things to increase supply, lower demand, or increase availability, resellers are your only shot. I don't really blame them.



No, it's over a $20 mark up, plus shipping. I don't need it that bad.


----------



## Farro

mikepizzo said:


> There used to be a phone number you could call.  Sadly that is no more.  There was a certain pair of Minnie Mouse sunglasses that my wife would pick up after trip.  One trip she forgot to pick them up.  We called the number and worked with the cast member to find the correct pair.  Ordered them over the phone and they shipped it right over.



Ugh, that would have been perfect. thanks!


----------



## Phicinfan

mikepizzo said:


> I don't understand why people thought this wouldn't be the case.  Disney isn't new to R-Rated movies.  Disney owned Miramax Films from 1993 - 2010.  Miramax owned Dimension Films as well.  So any R-Rated movie released by Miramax or Dimension during that time was essentially released by Disney.  I don't think we will ever see the Disney logo before an R-Rated movie, but that doesn't mean they would turn down the opportunity to make money.
> 
> It wouldn't be hard to bring Deadpool into the MCU if they wanted to.  His standalone movies would remain rated R and under the Fox name.  If they wanted to bring him into an MCU film, it would be PG-13 and they could have a ton of fun with it.  Have Deapool keep getting cut off when he is about to swear, he keeps getting frustrated that he can't curse, break the 4th wall regarding the lack of blood/gore, etc.  It can actually be fun.  And that's pretty much what they do when Deadpool crosses over into other characters comics.
> 
> I had heard that there was a Deadpool script out there that was PG-13.  The story was that Deadpool woke up one day and all of his curse words were bleeped, nudity was blurred, etc.  Being aware of this his mission was to hunt down the writers of the film and kill them.  The whole movie culminating to using their sole F-word allowed at the end.  That sounds like some good ol' meta fun to me.


No, I don't think there is any way they get Deadpool at PG-13 again.  They just re-released Deadpool 2 for the holidays at PG-13 - so it does have a market as it did well, but I am pretty sure director and Main star said they would NOT do a PG-13 version and if you don't have Ryan Reynolds you don't have Deadpool.

I also don't believe you won't see R rated in MCU.  Per many reports one version of script for Black Widow movie is rated R.  Now that being said, they may market an adult type Marvel area to cover for this


----------



## TheFloatingBear

Farro said:


> Ugh, that would have been perfect. thanks!



Maybe you can keep your eye on it on the app - sometimes things seem to become available later. On time when we went for F&G, there were some glasses (for a gift) and a mug (of course) that I wanted but decided not to buy. When I went home, I changed my mind but they were "In Store Only," but eventually they were available.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
SeaWorld picks new CEO

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/os-bz-seaworld-new-ceo-gustavo-antorcha-20190205-story.html


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update*

PHOTO REPORT: Animal Kingdom 2/7/19 (Otter Exhibit Construction, Kali River Rapids, Merchandise, ETC.)


----------



## scrappinginontario

Iowamomof4 said:


> Right, but I saw reports that the guest lost his arm completely and other reports that it was just severely injured. I'm just saying we don't really know for sure other than that a guest was injured and they had to shut the ride down for inspections. Is it back open now?



We were there the day it happened and saw the helicopter waiting to take the patient away as we arrived at TL.  As expected, CMs were just saying that the ride was closed at the moment.  Still not 100% sure what happened although the injury report did seem to indicate it was not an amputation.



rteetz said:


> I believe it is back open now.


  The ride has not reopened since the accident happened on Dec 8, 2018.  Typhoon Lagoon is currently closed for it's annual refurbishment.  It's anticipated that Miss Adventure Falls will reopen after the refurbishment but we won't really know for sure until then.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update*

PHOTO REPORT: Hollywood Studios 2/7/19 (Pixar Place Additions, Bag Check Construction, and More!)


----------



## rteetz

scrappinginontario said:


> The ride has not reopened since the accident happened on Dec 8, 2018. Typhoon Lagoon is currently closed for it's annual refurbishment. It's anticipated that Miss Adventure Falls will reopen after the refurbishment but we won't really know for sure until then.


Yes I forgot about that. I am sure it will reopen after the refurb.


----------



## mikepizzo

Phicinfan said:


> No, I don't think there is any way they get Deadpool at PG-13 again.  They just re-released Deadpool 2 for the holidays at PG-13 - so it does have a market as it did well, but I am pretty sure director and Main star said they would NOT do a PG-13 version and if you don't have Ryan Reynolds you don't have Deadpool.
> 
> I also don't believe you won't see R rated in MCU.  Per many reports one version of script for Black Widow movie is rated R.  Now that being said, they may market an adult type Marvel area to cover for this



I was just stating that I had heard a PG-13 script for Deadpool existed, and to me it sounded quite entertaining.  Not that Ryan Reynolds would be down to do it.  I'm also not saying that any Deadpool standalone movie would hit theaters as PG-13.  I'm talking about crossovers, if they wanted to and everyone agree'd. 

I expanded my thoughts in another post.  Disney doesn't need to release a movie in order for it to be in the MCU.  Spider-man: Homecoming is prime example.  So they can release R-rated MCU movies, I just don't think you'll ever see the Disney logo appear before an R-rated movie.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

The Art Corner Now Open for a Limited Time at Disney Springs


----------



## amalone1013

ksromack said:


> One of those dates is a day I've alloted for our trip to the dark side in September.  I think dh would love it but I'm super super scared of stuff so I don't know if my heart could take HHN!


I am also a super scaredy cat but made it through 3 nights last year, if that helps  It was a really fun event, more fun than I anticipated!


----------



## Farro

I don't know where to ask this as it's just guesses at this point but I thought you all would be better guessers than others...

I have never booked a trip before packages/prices were out. I'm booked room only for 2020 at the highest rate for my category for 2019 (think that's how it works). When the rates come out for 2020, my cost adjusts itself for room only.

I've never paid attention to increases before and I'm planning for a 15% increase due to not knowing how Galaxy's Edge will affect room rates. Do you think that's too low?

I know just guesses, but it helps me budget.


----------



## skier_pete

Farro said:


> I don't know where to ask this as it's just guesses at this point but I thought you all would be better guessers than others...
> 
> I have never booked a trip before packages/prices were out. I'm booked room only for 2020 at the highest rate for my category for 2019 (think that's how it works). When the rates come out for 2020, my cost adjusts itself for room only.
> 
> I've never paid attention to increases before and I'm planning for a 15% increase due to not knowing how Galaxy's Edge will affect room rates. Do you think that's too low?
> 
> I know just guesses, but it helps me budget.



I don't think you will see a 15% increase. I don't think they will raise prices significantly at the Epcot resorts. I expect if anywhere it would be Pop/AoA/CBR that sees a large boost. While Boardwalk is a reasonable walk to DHS - I don't think that its marketed that way and I doubt folks will be jumping on it. 

I would also watch for discounts - I would be surprised if you really have to pay rack rate on those resorts even post SW:GE opening.


----------



## Farro

********** said:


> I don't think you will see a 15% increase. I don't think they will raise prices significantly at the Epcot resorts. I expect if anywhere it would be Pop/AoA/CBR that sees a large boost. While Boardwalk is a reasonable walk to DHS - I don't think that its marketed that way and I doubt folks will be jumping on it.
> 
> I would also watch for discounts - I would be surprised if you really have to pay rack rate on those resorts even post SW:GE opening.



That would be great if I actually found a discount! I'm planning for worst case scenarios, but I appreciate your post as it's a more positive outlook.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Vertical construction for new Japan restaurant

photos-new-japan-restaurant-goes-vertical-at-epcot


----------



## NJlauren

Firebird060 said:


> Yep but the locations most of them Being NYC are again not in very hilly locations.   LA is prob the only one with the location to Hills that it can be called ample





rteetz said:


> I guess. Never really thought about it like that. I think of it as a chain of good ice cream that happens to be at Disney.



And apparently working with Disney? 
Wondering if they are available in Disney? I got mine at the Mickey exhibit in NYC.


----------



## OKW Lover

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Vertical construction for new Japan restaurant
> 
> photos-new-japan-restaurant-goes-vertical-at-epcot


Funny, I was just there yesterday (2/6) and spent probably 20 minutes on the grounds of the Japan pavilion.  Not once did I have any indication that there was construction going on.


----------



## Ambehnke

Farro said:


> No, it's over a $20 mark up, plus shipping. I don't need it that bad.


The only in parks thing is SUPER annoying. It’s like 80% of the shop parks app. I was there last week and wanted a spirit jersey but hemmed and hawed on it and then when I got home regretted not getting one— can’t order. Boo.


----------



## rteetz

NJlauren said:


> And apparently working with Disney? View attachment 381030
> Wondering if they are available in Disney? I got mine at the Mickey exhibit in NYC.


I believe they were selling these at Ample Hills at the boardwalk too.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disney announces Voyageurs Lounge coming to Riviera

The Voyageurs’ Lounge is reported to be an “artful gathering place” where folks can relax and share the details of their day. The new lounge will be located next to Le Petit Café and will feature décor that was inspired by a collection of book titles that Walt Disney gathered, including Walt’s 1935 European “Grand Tour.” The lounge will showcase some of the unique Disney connections to Europe.

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/disney-announces-voyageurs-lounge-coming-to-riviera-resort/


----------



## rteetz

OKW Lover said:


> Funny, I was just there yesterday (2/6) and spent probably 20 minutes on the grounds of the Japan pavilion.  Not once did I have any indication that there was construction going on.


It is kind of hidden.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney and Mondo partner for collectibles 

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/a...ki-mugs-1183519#click=https://t.co/ADEukh56s2


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney and Mondo partner for collectibles
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/a...ki-mugs-1183519#click=https://t.co/ADEukh56s2



Good thing we just built a cabinet for our tiki mugs


----------



## Moliphino

soniam said:


> Good thing we just built a cabinet for our tiki mugs



I'm going to need one if I can ever find a house I like enough to buy.


----------



## Brocktoon

soniam said:


> Good thing we just built a cabinet for our tiki mugs



Really excited about this as the Mondo Tikis are very well done.  I've already got Mondo's Alien and Iron Giant mugs next to my Trader Sam's collection.  With this announcement it's obvious I'll be adding some more to to the shelves


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Ratatouille update 

http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/lates...enture-and-france-pavilion-expansion-project/


----------



## soniam

Brocktoon said:


> Really excited about this as the Mondo Tikis are very well done.  I've already got Mondo's Alien and Iron Giant mugs next to my Trader Sam's collection.  With this announcement it's obvious I'll be adding some more to to the shelves



We have the Alien one too, and a Gremlin one. We missed the Iron Giant one somehow.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> *Photo update
> *
> Ratatouille update
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/lates...enture-and-france-pavilion-expansion-project/



What usually takes the longest? The building of the facade and interior walls? Or the ride details, installations, electrical, etc.  I feel like the structure would be the easy part, but the ride itself would be harder.

I could be completely wrong.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> What usually takes the longest? The building of the facade and interior walls? Or the ride details, installations, electrical, etc.  I feel like the structure would be the easy part, but the ride itself would be harder.
> 
> I could be completely wrong.



I think you are right - though the outside can take a while too if they are doing a lot of details and rock work and the like

My hope is that since this isn't a new ride (e.g., just a port of the ride already in Paris) that the actual ride installation will be easier/quicker than something brand new, like the new Guardians ride


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> What usually takes the longest? The building of the facade and interior walls? Or the ride details, installations, electrical, etc.  I feel like the structure would be the easy part, but the ride itself would be harder.
> 
> I could be completely wrong.


It depends


----------



## PolyRob

Ambehnke said:


> The only in parks thing is SUPER annoying. It’s like 80% of the shop parks app. I was there last week and wanted a spirit jersey but hemmed and hawed on it and then when I got home regretted not getting one— can’t order. Boo.


UGH! The Shop Parks app used to be so much better. There were a few times some of my items were cancelled because they could not be fulfilled, but I definitely preferred it! There were also tons of promotions like tiered discounts, free shipping no minimum, and even sale items. I have an AP, but getting 25% off or the AP 20% with free shipping is better than always having to spend $75 (I refuse to pay shipping). I also find I can barely find anything eligible for resort pickup. I used to order a few things to have waiting for me upon arrival and I haven't done for the past few trips.


----------



## Firebird060

I want the Scrooge mcduck one


----------



## rteetz

*News*

#DisneyFamilia: Mariachi Cobre_Presenta_ the Story of ‘Coco’ at Epcot This Spring


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Tron Update

http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/eleva...ZYJ5nDz4mAK8XUJPzUU8vg6Kb23VmzSV5c1BqwHomSQpc


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> #DisneyFamilia: Mariachi Cobre_Presenta_ the Story of ‘Coco’ at Epcot This Spring



looks like it will be like what they had/have at Disneyland with the puppets - so that is cool


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> #DisneyFamilia: Mariachi Cobre_Presenta_ the Story of ‘Coco’ at Epcot This Spring



I'll miss this by one day.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

James Cameron Confirms Rumored Avatar Sequel Titles


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Hip Hop Live Experience Brining the Ultimate Party to Walt Disney Studios Park


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Get Your First Look at the New Mickey’s Sail-a-Wave Party


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Actor John Stamos and Wife Caitlin Celebrate First Anniversary at Disneyland Park


----------



## ksromack

scrappinginontario said:


> We were there the day it happened and saw the helicopter waiting to take the patient away as we arrived at TL.  As expected, CMs were just saying that the ride was closed at the moment.  Still not 100% sure what happened although the injury report did seem to indicate it was not an amputation.
> 
> The ride has not reopened since the accident happened on Dec 8, 2018.  Typhoon Lagoon is currently closed for it's annual refurbishment.  It's anticipated that Miss Adventure Falls will reopen after the refurbishment but we won't really know for sure until then.





amalone1013 said:


> I am also a super scaredy cat but made it through 3 nights last year, if that helps  It was a really fun event, more fun than I anticipated!


It appears we have to choose between a Wednesday HHN OR free nighttime event at Typhoon Lagoon.  Which would you choose?  Obviously FREE is appealing but I've heard so much about HHN (NOT free).


----------



## soniam

ksromack said:


> It appears we have to choose between a Wednesday HHN OR free nighttime event at Typhoon Lagoon.  Which would you choose?  Obviously FREE is appealing but I've heard so much about HHN (NOT free).



I've never been to Typhoon Lagoon. Been to Volcano Bay a few times though. HHN is awesome! Did it for the first time last year, and I'm going again this year. I can easily see it becoming a yearly ritual for me, even though I live in Texas. If you like horror at all, you will love it. I don't even get scared, but it's just unlike anything you can normally experience. Many other people were getting scared though.


----------



## samsteele

Any word on new mugs and drinks for WDW Trader Sams' Grog Grotto? I know DL has incredible new offerings. Maybe this summer or fall in time for the influx of guests for Galaxy Edge? I was there last Fall and there were 2 new mug colours/editions for existing drinks. But seems WDW is left in the dust as an afterthought. More likely, an uncomplaining cash cow. Maybe a more vocal online presence is needed for Grog Grotto. Just saying.


----------



## Katrina Y

Farro said:


> That would be great if I actually found a discount! I'm planning for worst case scenarios, but I appreciate your post as it's a more positive outlook.


Start watching at the turn of the new year for discounts in May.


----------



## ksromack

I had an email today from Universal Parks wanting us to take a small survey about our 2018 Annual pass.   At the very end of the survey they asked us to rate what sort of Harry Potter fan we were.....then the next question asked the same regarding what level of Star Wars fan we were. The final question asked if we were more of a HP fan or a SW fan.  Do you suppose they are trying to get a feel for how the addition of SWGE is going to affect their park attendance?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ksromack said:


> I had an email today from Universal Parks wanting us to take a small survey about our 2018 Annual pass.   At the very end of the survey they asked us to rate what sort of Harry Potter fan we were.....then the next question asked the same regarding what level of Star Wars fan we were. The final question asked if we were more of a HP fan or a SW fan.  Do you suppose they are trying to get a feel for how the addition of SWGE is going to affect their park attendance?



That’s interesting and I guess just gathering intel and trying to see that they have some idea how the Potter fandom comes at what level to park guests and seeing if overlaps with Star Wars fandom too

Maybe seeing how to play up/market once Galaxy’s Edge opens?  Like do they market Universal (with Potter) as alternative or something you should do in addition to coming to see Galaxy’s Edge


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The Muppets are coming to Disney+ from Josh Gad and Once Upon a Time Creators

https://www.slashfilm.com/new-muppets-series-on-disney/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

New Minnie Mouse Popcorn bucket released at Disneyland

@TheDIS: New Minnie Mouse Popcorn Bucket was released tonight! @DisneylandToday https://twitter.com/TheDIS/status/1093741532400635904/photo/1


----------



## TheFloatingBear

TheMaxRebo said:


> That’s interesting and I guess just gathering I tell and trying to see that they have some idea how the Potter fandom comes NeverAds to park guests and seeing if overlapnwith Star Wars fandom too
> 
> Maybe seeing how to play up/market once Galaxy’s Edge opens?  Like do they market Universal (with Potter) as alternative or something you should do in addition to coming to see Galaxy’s Edge



It is interesting. Count us as fans that overlap! We did a WDW/Universal combo for the first time last year (we had been waiting for the kids to be a little older). We loved Universal, but did feel the time crunch on the WDW side. We usually travel in April and I've already been thinking about what we'll do for our next trip. Do we skip Universal because of the time and/or money it might take to do SWGE, or do we do a couple of days at the end at Universal for a more relaxing, low-key (less planned, less crowded) end to things? Or will it not be relaxing at all because Universal will be crazy with overflow, lol! Things to ponder...


----------



## JaxDad

TheFloatingBear said:


> It is interesting. Count us as fans that overlap! We did a WDW/Universal combo for the first time last year (we had been waiting for the kids to be a little older). We loved Universal, but did feel the time crunch on the WDW side. We usually travel in April and I've already been thinking about what we'll do for our next trip. Do we skip Universal because of the time and/or money it might take to do SWGE, or do we do a couple of days at the end at Universal for a more relaxing, low-key (less planned, less crowded) end to things? Or will it not be relaxing at all because Universal will be crazy with overflow, lol! Things to ponder...


It's funny to think of adding Universal days to relax after a Disney vacation, but you're certainly not the first person to express that on these boards.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

TheFloatingBear said:


> It is interesting. Count us as fans that overlap! We did a WDW/Universal combo for the first time last year (we had been waiting for the kids to be a little older). We loved Universal, but did feel the time crunch on the WDW side. We usually travel in April and I've already been thinking about what we'll do for our next trip. Do we skip Universal because of the time and/or money it might take to do SWGE, or do we do a couple of days at the end at Universal for a more relaxing, low-key (less planned, less crowded) end to things? Or will it not be relaxing at all because Universal will be crazy with overflow, lol! Things to ponder...



Our last trip was mostly disney but for the first time my wife took my oldest daughter over for one day to universal for the Harry Potter stuff (I just couldn’t justify the cost for the rest of us when my youngest two are too short to ride most things there)

But next year we might change tactic and do Universal and then see if they have a hard ticket event for Galaxy’s Edge and just do that at Disney


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JaxDad said:


> It's funny to think of adding Universal days to relax after a Disney vacation, but you're certainly not the first person to express that on these boards.



My wife took my daughter to Universal to see the Harry Potter stuff and found it the opposite - that it was just ride, ride, ride and now “down” or “slow” attractions and that by like 3pm they were burnt out

But guess how you do each


----------



## JaxDad

TheMaxRebo said:


> My wife took my daughter to Universal to see the Harry Potter stuff and found it the opposite - that it was just ride, ride, ride and now “down” or “slow” attractions and that by like 3pm they were burnt out
> 
> But guess how you do each


You said they took one day to go over to Universal. If someone took one day to go over to Magic Kingdom from their Universal resort, I'm pretty sure they would also be burnt out. I think the PP (and definitely I) was talking about leaving Disney altogether and spending a night or two at Universal at the end of a trip.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> My wife took my daughter to Universal to see the Harry Potter stuff and found it the opposite - that it was just ride, ride, ride and now “down” or “slow” attractions and that by like 3pm they were burnt out
> 
> But guess how you do each



To be fair your family was only there for a day, so yeah it probably was rush rush.

It's usually not like that if you stay for more than a day.


----------



## hertamaniac

TheMaxRebo said:


> That’s interesting and I guess just gathering intel and trying to see that they have some idea how the Potter fandom comes at what level to park guests and seeing if overlaps with Star Wars fandom too
> 
> Maybe seeing how to play up/market once Galaxy’s Edge opens?  Like do they market Universal (with Potter) as alternative or something you should do in addition to coming to see Galaxy’s Edge



I was thinking that maybe they are gauging if a space based fiction movie series might warrant a Star Trek based land.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> To be fair your family was only there for a day, so yeah it probably was rush rush.
> 
> It's usually not like that if you stay for more than a day.


Usually we go for at least two days and we're kinda board by about halfway through the 2nd day


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

ksromack said:


> The final question asked if we were more of a HP fan or a SW fan.  *Do you suppose they are trying to get a feel for how the addition of SWGE is going to affect their park attendance?*


*Of course!!
*
My kids liked HP books and found the HP section of Universal Hollywood cute. But they have no interest in cutting a single WDW day to go to universal for HP or anything else. Even though we’ve been to WDW so many times. We’re ALL OVER Star Wars stuff, though. 

I’m sure there’s some fandom overlap, though, and wouldn’t be at all surprised if Universal sees a small uptick of people coming for SWGE and taking a day or two to visit HP.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

JaxDad said:


> It's funny to think of adding Universal days to relax after a Disney vacation, but you're certainly not the first person to express that on these boards.



Ha! Yes, maybe the beach instead? But you know what I mean - if you stay onsite, more compact so you can take breaks more easily, Express Pass is no fuss and clear cut if you choose to do it - makes things easy.  I could just wander around drinking butterbeer and casting spells and be happy! 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Our last trip was mostly disney but for the first time my wife took my oldest daughter over for one day to universal for the Harry Potter stuff (I just couldn’t justify the cost for the rest of us when my youngest two are too short to ride most things there)
> 
> *But next year we might change tactic and do Universal and then see if they have a hard ticket event for Galaxy’s Edge and just do that at Disne*y





TheMaxRebo said:


> My wife took my daughter to Universal to see the Harry Potter stuff and found it the opposite - that it was just ride, ride, ride and now “down” or “slow” attractions and that by like 3pm they were burnt out
> 
> But guess how you do each



I hadn't thought of that strategy, I'll have to keep that in mind! Yes, doing one day at Universal can be pricey. We did a split stay with WDW so we could take advantage of both Express Pass and just the general compact nature of things there - it was great but it did increase the cost of our trip overall. Like I said, we waited a bit since one of our kids was a "late bloomer" with respect to roller coasters - I figured if his love for HP would still be there, but if he couldn't handle Expedition Everest, he wouldn't be able to handle a lot of the rides at Universal! Definitely a lot of rides, but we just loved wandering around the HP areas, so if I think about it, maybe that was our "down" time. My kids are tweens/teens, so my DH and I could sit on a bench in Diagon Alley them we got tired and watch them walk around casting spells, so that was quite relaxing!


----------



## TheFloatingBear

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> *Of course!!
> *
> My kids liked HP books and found the HP section of Universal Hollywood cute. But they have no interest in cutting a single WDW day to go to universal for HP or anything else. Even though we’ve been to WDW so many times. We’re ALL OVER Star Wars stuff, though.
> 
> I’m sure there’s some fandom overlap, though, and wouldn’t be at all surprised if Universal sees a small uptick of people coming for SWGE and taking a day or two to visit HP.



Both my kids loved Universal and especially the HP section, however it did not overtake WDW for them overall. Always collecting data for our next trip, I asked them after that trip if that's what they would want to do next time - split time between WDW and Universal. Both said no, they enjoyed it but it took too much time away from the WDW part and that they definitely want to go back, but not the next trip, but maybe the trip after that! And that was before they were aware of the new SWGE stuff!


----------



## andyw715

hertamaniac said:


> I can't remember the last time a movie had an intermission in a theater.  I vaguely remember Monty Python and the Holy Grail had one, but was barely 3 minutes.
> 
> I think this does add to the epic nature of a blockbuster-style movie.  Also, I can see concession stand sales skyrocketing.




2001. I saw it this fall at IMAX.  It was a afternoon screening and it was just me and 6 or 7 other people. I guess it was all of our first time seeing a movie with an intermission because we all looked at each other after a few minutes wondering how long it would be.

I think it was about 10 min.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JaxDad said:


> You said they took one day to go over to Universal. If someone took one day to go over to Magic Kingdom from their Universal resort, I'm pretty sure they would also be burnt out. I think the PP (and definitely I) was talking about leaving Disney altogether and spending a night or two at Universal at the end of a trip.





OhioStateBuckeye said:


> To be fair your family was only there for a day, so yeah it probably was rush rush.
> 
> It's usually not like that if you stay for more than a day.



Oh, I am sure that is part of it ... but my wife also said it wasn't just trying to do everything, but that everything was like and exciting ride - and they had express pass so she said it was just ride, then ride, then ride and all of them "fast' ... there weren't any attractions that you could just rest on and calm down a bit - no omnimovers or similar - and outside of the HP land not much just catch your breath and take in some of the details.  So it wasn't just that they were trying to do as much as they could it was as what there was to do that made it more tiring to them


----------



## TheFloatingBear

TheMaxRebo said:


> Oh, I am sure that is part of it ... but my wife also said it wasn't just trying to do everything, but that everything was like and exciting ride - and they had express pass so she said it was just ride, then ride, then ride and all of them "fast' ... there weren't any attractions that *you could just rest on and calm down a bit *- no omnimovers or similar - and outside of the HP land not much just catch your breath and take in some of the details.  So it wasn't just that they were trying to do as much as they could it was as what there was to do that made it more tiring to them



I can understand that! For me, the rest ride was the Dr. Suess train! I could have ridden around on that thing for hours, but I am a big Peoplemover fan!


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> Oh, I am sure that is part of it ... but my wife also said it wasn't just trying to do everything, but that everything was like and exciting ride - and they had express pass so she said it was just ride, then ride, then ride and all of them "fast' ... there weren't any attractions that you could just rest on and calm down a bit - no omnimovers or similar - and outside of the HP land not much just catch your breath and take in some of the details.  So it wasn't just that they were trying to do as much as they could it was as what there was to do that made it more tiring to them



My opinion too. But I would express it as Universal rides get tireSOME not tiring. I just have enough of it after a few rides.  We're ending up going back for memorial day weekend - DD wanted to go for her 16th birthday - we'll have 4 days there - I'm guessing by day 4 we will be wishing we were at Disney.


----------



## JaxDad

dolewhipdreams said:


> Usually we go for at least two days and we're kinda board by about halfway through the 2nd day


We usually stay at one of the resorts for two nights, sometimes three, and find plenty to do. That is pretty much how we do Disney too. I couldn't imagine doing a week or more theme park vacation, but maybe that's because I live relatively close, and can go for several weekends during the year rather than a week or more at a time. I save my long trips for non-theme park locations.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Casey Jr. Splash 'N' Soak area closed for refurbishment (and it looks like it could use it - at least a paint refresh)

The refurbishment is scheduled for *February 11, 2019 to March 24, 2019*.

http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/casey-jr-splash-n-soak-station-closing-for-refurbishment/


----------



## unbanshee

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Casey Jr. Splash 'N' Soak area closed for refurbishment (and it looks like it could use it - at least a paint refresh)
> 
> The refurbishment is scheduled for *February 11, 2019 to March 24, 2019*.
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/casey-jr-splash-n-soak-station-closing-for-refurbishment/



Finally!


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> 2001 had one as well according to what I’ve seen.


And Patton had one, which I think was in 1972.


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheFloatingBear said:


> It is interesting. Count us as fans that overlap! We did a WDW/Universal combo for the first time last year (we had been waiting for the kids to be a little older). We loved Universal, but did feel the time crunch on the WDW side. We usually travel in April and I've already been thinking about what we'll do for our next trip. Do we skip Universal because of the time and/or money it might take to do SWGE, or do we do a couple of days at the end at Universal for a more relaxing, low-key (less planned, less crowded) end to things? Or will it not be relaxing at all because Universal will be crazy with overflow, lol! Things to ponder...




So we are in this situation if GE is open Thanksgiving week. My first love for theme parks is Disney. I am a Potter fanatic. I love Star Wars. 

Right now we have 2 days at Universal booked to start our trip. We move to WDW for 6 days after. I thought about switching that around, but I really don't want to, as I don't know when we will be back to WDW after that trip.

It's tough when you don't know what will actually be open!!!


----------



## Phicinfan

andyw715 said:


> 2001. I saw it this fall at IMAX.  It was a afternoon screening and it was just me and 6 or 7 other people. I guess it was all of our first time seeing a movie with an intermission because we all looked at each other after a few minutes wondering how long it would be.
> 
> I think it was about 10 min.


I believe Gettysburg also had an intermission, but drawing a blank when it came out.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Casey Jr. Splash zone closing for refurb

http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/casey-jr-splash-n-soak-station-closing-for-refurbishment/

Boy does this need it!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Early Morning Magic dates added through August

http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/magic-kingdom-early-morning-magic-dates-added-through-august-2019/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Magic Kingdom update 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/photo-rep...e-wand-shamrock-crispy-treat-cosmic-rays-etc/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Latest look at Guardians of the Galaxy's construction progress:

http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/lates...launch-tunnel-wall-opened-roof-work-and-more/

I thought this one photo, with the workers on the roof of the launch tunnel, really highlights how massive this structure is:


----------



## dolewhipdreams

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Latest look at Guardians of the Galaxy's construction progress:
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/lates...launch-tunnel-wall-opened-roof-work-and-more/
> 
> I thought this one photo, with the workers on the roof of the launch tunnel, really highlights how massive this structure is:


Is that a school bus at the bottom?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dolewhipdreams said:


> Is that a school bus at the bottom?



looks like a small one - maybe they use that for transporting workers to and from the site?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

dolewhipdreams said:


> Is that a school bus at the bottom?


Local school field trip to the site... to see what all the complaining on boards is about...


----------



## sachilles

Nah, it's a local trade school. They are in charge of the launch section. What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## scrappinginontario

ksromack said:


> It appears we have to choose between a Wednesday HHN OR free nighttime event at Typhoon Lagoon.  Which would you choose?  Obviously FREE is appealing but I've heard so much about HHN (NOT free).


 For us that would be an easy decision as we're not into scary.  We'd be heading to TL but honestly we're not really looking at it as apples to apples.  We went to MNSSHP last year and avoided everything even remotely scary - parade, fireworks, etc.  We were only at WDW doing a water parks trip so I added MNSSHP as an opportunity to ride rides with short lines and trick or treat.  Worked perfectly for us!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Beauty and the Beast Live on Stage closing for refurbishment on Feb 24th through March 9th (so not too long)

https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/beauty-an...-on-february-24-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

dolewhipdreams said:


> Usually we go for at least two days and we're kinda board by about halfway through the 2nd day


We've been doing 3 days. But to be fair we haven't toured with EP as of yet and both 2011 and 2017 tickets were bought with a buy 2 days get 1 day free option so cost wise it was the parking (and of course food) for that 3rd day.

I've enjoyed having that more leisurely pace in terms of it but EP would lessen the amount of waits..though with Irma the waits were pretty dang low to begin with. 



JaxDad said:


> It's funny to think of adding Universal days to relax after a Disney vacation, but you're certainly not the first person to express that on these boards.


For my case Universal is never an add on it's part of the vacation  . The amount of days is different spent at each though. I had liked alternating the days to give us a rest from WDW especially because my husband loves larger roller coasters but that won't be likely feasible the next trip with the ticket restrictions both WDW and USO have put in place in terms of how many days you have to use them after your first use.

-------------------------



TheMaxRebo said:


> My wife took my daughter to Universal to see the Harry Potter stuff and found it the opposite - that it was just ride, ride, ride and now “down” or “slow” attractions and that by like 3pm they were burnt out
> 
> But guess how you do each





TheMaxRebo said:


> Oh, I am sure that is part of it ... but my wife also said it wasn't just trying to do everything, but that everything was like and exciting ride - and they had express pass so she said it was just ride, then ride, then ride and all of them "fast' ... there weren't any attractions that you could just rest on and calm down a bit - no omnimovers or similar - and outside of the HP land not much just catch your breath and take in some of the details.  So it wasn't just that they were trying to do as much as they could it was as what there was to do that made it more tiring to them



I see your point though. In terms of those slow rides Universal wasn't built with that in mind. Disney def. was. To that point though my husband gets so bored on those rides. He rides them for me lol but he would prefer more action. CoP and PeopleMover are def. acceptable slow rides to my husband though. The High in the Sky Seuss ride is a good one- you can get great views and pictures (both in day and night), Cat in the Hat is a slow ride, you can also sit and watch street acts if you will like Blues Brothers. I don't know if construction around it impacted it when they went but we dried off (after riding the 3 water rides in a row) just outside the splash zone for Jurassic Park River Adventure. That was so fun to relax and people watch not only the ones coming down on the ride but also those getting wet because of it. There's a QS burger/chicken sandwich style place inside the Discovery place too. In terms of HP we sat on the benches for a while just resting. One time we did have a beer though. The music and the ambience was nice to rest. We did more of that in Hogsmeade because seating was less prevalent in Diagon Alley.

But really a day is just not enough because no matter the lack of slow rides in comparison to Disney you still feel the crunch of just doing stuff to get your money's worth (maybe even moreso with having EP). On the other hand age, height and interest level in attractions available def. impacts this as well.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Latest look at Guardians of the Galaxy's construction progress:
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/lates...launch-tunnel-wall-opened-roof-work-and-more/
> 
> I thought this one photo, with the workers on the roof of the launch tunnel, really highlights how massive this structure is:


Yeah it sure does. Seen mostly aerial photos thus far in terms of being this up close to it (at least from my memory) but this is from ground level close up.

If my husband saw this pic he'd probably say "I hope they are tied off" lol...his engineer brain at work.


----------



## sachilles

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Beauty and the Beast Live on Stage closing for refurbishment on Feb 24th through March 9th (so not too long)
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/beauty-an...-on-february-24-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


Wife won't be happy with that one. We've yet to see it, and we were making a point to see it this trip. Can you guess when the trips starts? Feb 26 of course.


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Yeah it sure does. Seen mostly aerial photos thus far in terms of being this up close to it (at least from my memory) but this is from ground level close up.
> 
> If my husband saw this pic he'd probably say "I hope they are tied off" lol...his engineer brain at work.


It’s definitely huge when running next to it. 

I hope it’s good for as big as it is.


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> Wife won't be happy with that one. We've yet to see it, and we were making a point to see it this trip. Can you guess when the trips starts? Feb 26 of course.


I mean it’s nice but there are better shows on property in my opinion.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.la...r-disneyland-after-dark-sweethearts-nite/amp/

It's official. Disneyland does better after dark extra ticketed events than Disney world does, especially if you're into charters.

Milo and Kids and Meg and Hercules??? So jealous. Hope 90s nite is just as good.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

sachilles said:


> Wife won't be happy with that one. We've yet to see it, and we were making a point to see it this trip. Can you guess when the trips starts? Feb 26 of course.



I am bummed for you that you will miss something you were specifically targeting - though I will say, having seen it, it's not great.  Definitely not up to the production quality of other shows on property (why I was hoping for a longer reno time to really give it a full redo)


----------



## sachilles

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am bummed for you that you will miss something you were specifically targeting - though I will say, having seen it, it's not great.  Definitely not up to the production quality of other shows on property (why I was hoping for a longer reno time to really give it a full redo)


Yeah, part of the reason we haven't seen it yet in our many trips is I've been luke warm on it.
She really wanted to go.....so I really wanted to go for her. So I'm disappointed for her, I'll be happy to spend the new found time at the baseline tap house.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.la...r-disneyland-after-dark-sweethearts-nite/amp/
> 
> It's official. Disneyland does better after dark extra ticketed events than Disney world does, especially if you're into charters.
> 
> Milo and Kids and Meg and Hercules??? So jealous. Hope 90s nite is just as good.


We get meg and Hercules once in a while at WDW. 

Otherwise yeah.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> We get meg and Hercules once in a while at WDW.
> 
> Otherwise yeah.



Never seen Hercules at wdw. Saw Meg at one of the 24 hour events.

Maybe he's been out for one of the dvc events? Don't have dvc and can't justify that price just to meet rare characters.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Never seen Hercules at wdw. Saw Meg at one of the 24 hour events.
> 
> Maybe he's been out for one of the dvc events? Don't have dvc and can't justify that price just to meet rare characters.


I’ve seen (not me but bloggers and such) Hercules out randomly in the parks sometimes and he’s done runDisney events.


----------



## saskdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> Our last trip was mostly disney but for the first time my wife took my oldest daughter over for one day to universal for the Harry Potter stuff (I just couldn’t justify the cost for the rest of us when my youngest two are too short to ride most things there)
> 
> But next year we might change tactic and do Universal and then see if they have a hard ticket event for Galaxy’s Edge and just do that at Disney



We just do one place or the other. With the tickets front loaded it doesn't make sense to do a split vacation. We did a split stay back in 2010, but since then we have stayed at Universal in 2012, 2015, and 2017. With the other years at Disney.


----------



## MommaBerd

I’m catching up...



wareagle57 said:


> I'll miss this [Coco mariachi performance] by one day.



I would love it if this could become a long term thing. DS12 loves Coco and especially the music of Coco!



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The Muppets are coming to Disney+ from Josh Gad and Once Upon a Time Creators
> 
> https://www.slashfilm.com/new-muppets-series-on-disney/



So excited about this and crossing my fingers that it is good!


----------



## saskdw

dolewhipdreams said:


> Usually we go for at least two days and we're kinda board by about halfway through the 2nd day



We usually stay onsite at Universal for about 12 nights and love every minute.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

saskdw said:


> We just do one place or the other. With the tickets front loaded it doesn't make sense to do a split vacation. We did a split stay back in 2010, but since then we have stayed at Universal in 2012, 2015, and 2017. With the other years at Disney.



yeah, I don't know if we would do a true split stay - but why I wanted to see what hard ticket events they do for Galaxy's Edge - so if we could do just that without buying any regular Disney park tickets and then do Universal the rest of the time, I think that could be one way to do it


----------



## TheMaxRebo

saskdw said:


> We usually stay onsite at Universal for about 12 nights and love every minute.



I don't think I ever stayed anywhere for 12 nights besides my house


----------



## saskdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, I don't know if we would do a true split stay - but why I wanted to see what hard ticket events they do for Galaxy's Edge - so if we could do just that without buying any regular Disney park tickets and then do Universal the rest of the time, I think that could be one way to do it



Yes I would do a hard ticket event. We considered doing a MVMCP one time, but decided just to stay at UO.


----------



## saskdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> I don't think I ever stayed anywhere for 12 nights besides my house



Our Disney stay in Dec. 2014 was 16 nights. 

It just doesn't make sense for us to pay the cost of flights from western Canada and travel that far unless its for at least 10 nights.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

saskdw said:


> Our Disney stay in Dec. 2014 was 16 nights.
> 
> It just doesn't make sense for us to pay the cost of flights from western Canada and travel that far unless its for at least 10 nights.



Yeah get that - same as like when people come over from the UK

I just can’t recall the last time I took much more than a week off from work.  Well, last year we did Italy and I think, including travel it was like 10 days


----------



## saskdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah get that - same as like when people come over from the UK
> 
> I just can’t recall the last time I took much more than a week off from work.  Well, last year we did Italy and I think, including travel it was like 10 days



I'm entitled to 4 weeks vacation every year, but I rarely use it all. I've only used about 5 sick days in 17 years with this company and December is a slower month for us. They know my December trips to Orlando are my thing and they don't even blink when I say I'm taking 2 weeks off for that. I have staff working for me that have used more sick days this week than I have used in 10 years...lol.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

saskdw said:


> I'm entitled to 4 weeks vacation every year, but I rarely use it all. I've only used about 5 sick days in 17 years with this company and December is a slower month for us. They know my December trips to Orlando are my thing and they don't even blink when I say I'm taking 2 weeks off for that. I have staff working for me that have used more sick days this week than I have used in 10 years...lol.



oh yeah, i know it is totally me ... with personal days I have over 5 weeks vacation a year I just never use it all.  Lots of people here take 2-3 weeks at a time without blinking, but I just can't bring myself to do it ... plus, even when on vacation i usually do a few hours of work a day lol


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> oh yeah, i know it is totally me ... with personal days I have over 5 weeks vacation a year I just never use it all.  Lots of people here take 2-3 weeks at a time without blinking, but I just can't bring myself to do it ... plus, even when on vacation i usually do a few hours of work a day lol


My husband can bank up to twice his yearly vacation time. He gets 5 weeks at this point (he's a few years away from 6 weeks) but he often has 10 weeks (or close to that) stored up. Once you reach the max you can bank you just stop accruing vacation time until you drop below that.

Every now and then I'll ask if he's close and suggest a day off or two. When they move from office to on site at a powerplant you don't really use vacation time (it's pretty rare) unless it's been pre-approved prior to you going to the site. That will easily create the issue of accruing the vacation. It's not entirely uncommon for those people once they get off a project and before they start a new one to take a month or so off. To date though he hasn't done that though.

When we go on vacation it's often using the weekends flanking the full week to make the most of it. Longest though I think we were gone was like 10/11 days. It's expenses at that point rather than time off but it's also our cat we have to keep in mind lol.

My husband is like you though in terms of work. He's salaried and with that means there are times he's having to take a business call or check business e-mails even in day to day life at home. If I remember correctly he took his work laptop with him when we went to Disney knowing we were going to be holed up due to Irma so he could get some work in.


----------



## ksromack

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> To be fair your family was only there for a day, so yeah it probably was rush rush.
> 
> It's usually not like that if you stay for more than a day.


Last October we took one day out if our WDW vacation to do the Universal portion of HP since it was new to us. Then in December we actually spent 2 nights at Portofino and took 2 - 1/2 days to spend in US and IoA.  It was extremely relaxing because we didnt feel the need to do too much.  The pool at Portofino is wonderful! I would say those parks dont take as long to do everything like WDW does.....of course we stayed on property and we had front of the line tickets for everything


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Walt Disney World Resort Sweet Treats: February 2019


----------



## rteetz

*News*

'Canvas Painting on the Board' Offering Available at Disney's BoardWalk Inn


----------



## dolewhipdreams

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> If my husband saw this pic he'd probably say "I hope they are tied off" lol...his engineer brain at work.


I had this exact same thought!


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

California Adventure is an adult today, it turns 18 years old!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Food and Wine Classic at the Swan and Dolphin 

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...world-swan-and-dolphin-food-and-wine-classic/


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> California Adventure is an adult today, it turns 18 years old!


That makes me feel a little old. I remember going to an AP preview before it opened.


----------



## tarak

dina444444 said:


> That makes me feel a little old. I remember going to an AP preview before it opened.



I grew up in Southern California and worked at Disneyland in college, long before there was a second park. I moved in 1994, so I still think of California Adventure as the “new” park.  I guess I was feeling sentimental the last time I went to DL, because I kept my single day ticket, which cost all of $22.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

DCA might be 18 but they're still not old enough to drink. What a drag.


----------



## Sweettears

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Latest look at Guardians of the Galaxy's construction progress:
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/lates...launch-tunnel-wall-opened-roof-work-and-more/
> 
> I thought this one photo, with the workers on the roof of the launch tunnel, really highlights how massive this structure is:


I was thinking the same thing as I was looking at the Bioreconstruct photos of MK. I don’t think that I have ever seen those views and never realized how big most of the buildings are.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

SaintsManiac said:


> So we are in this situation if GE is open Thanksgiving week. My first love for theme parks is Disney. I am a Potter fanatic. I love Star Wars.
> 
> Right now we have 2 days at Universal booked to start our trip. We move to WDW for 6 days after. I thought about switching that around, but I really don't want to, as I don't know when we will be back to WDW after that trip.
> 
> It's tough when you don't know what will actually be open!!!



That does add to the planning challenge! My AP expires in January, so I was toying with doing a Thanksgiving trip since we've never gone that time of year, but with the uncertainty of the SWGE opening, I feel like that would be beyond my planning ability level (that's Graduate Level WDW Planning, for sure)! I may just sneak in another short trip earlier in the early fall then stick with my April 2020 plan when there's a little more info to work with! If your heart belongs to Disney, I don't think I'd switch it - Good luck!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Apparently you can no longer modify reservations on the MDE app

https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/dining-reservation-modification-removed-from-mydisneyexperience-app/


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Apparently you can no longer modify reservations on the MDE app
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/dining-reservation-modification-removed-from-mydisneyexperience-app/



At first I thought it meant a hotel reservation. It is odd that they removed it for dining reservations. Maybe the feature is being worked on and will come back later?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Apparently you can no longer modify reservations on the MDE app
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/dining-reservation-modification-removed-from-mydisneyexperience-app/



I know some people try to get around paying the no show fee by modifying their reservation to push it back a few days and then cancelling it .... so wonder if they think this will make that harder if you can’t do it while out and about in the parks, etc via your phone


----------



## BigRed98

MommaBerd said:


> At first I thought it meant a hotel reservation. It is odd that they removed it for dining reservations. Maybe the feature is being worked on and will come back later?



That's what I'm thinking, that there was a bug in the system which made Disney temporarily remove it or at least that's what I'm hoping. This does seem odd though.


----------



## only hope

TheMaxRebo said:


> I know some people try to get around paying the no show fee by modifying their reservation to push it back a few days and then cancelling it .... so wonder if they think this will make that harder if you can’t do it while out and about in the parks, etc via your phone



The solution for this would be to prohibit any changes to day of reservations, in app or online, except for modifying the time to a different time for that day if anything is available, perhaps only at the same restaurant depending on how strict WDW wants to be. No more cheating the system but still some flexibilty, if any times are open. Of course, coding that to work properly may be a bit beyond WDW can handle based on the current state of affairs technology-wise.


----------



## firefly_ris

TheMaxRebo said:


> I know some people try to get around paying the no show fee by modifying their reservation to push it back a few days and then cancelling it .... so wonder if they think this will make that harder if you can’t do it while out and about in the parks, etc via your phone



I just did that on Monday, had a Via Napoli res that there was no way the kids were going to make it to unfortunately... it was I think 3 hours ahead and I modified it to Tuesday then cancelled it.

The next day I tried to see if I could modify Yak and Yeti to a slightly later time and it wouldn't let me (we did make it there fortunately). I think it was only about 30min ahead of time though .


----------



## lovethesun12

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Apparently you can no longer modify reservations on the MDE app
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/dining-reservation-modification-removed-from-mydisneyexperience-app/


I wouldn't be surprised at all if this is due to a glitch. On our last trip I was using both MDE and the website to modify reservations on my account (just depending on what device I was using at the time) trying to separate a dining reservation as much as possible from my FP+ time. 

After cancelling the ADR showing on the app well in advance (weeks prior), I was charged the cancellation fee during our time at Disney. When I called, she said she could see that I cancelled one but actually still had two reservations for the same restaurant remaining. All three reservations were only 5 - 10 minutes apart but weren't showing for me on either the app or website. 

We discussed how that was "impossible" because when booking you have to cancel a reservation within the hour time frame to book another.


----------



## Cinderumbrella

I do not have the most recent version of the iPhone app, but the can’t mofify message pops up immediately when I launch the app. However, if I click a reservation, the modify button is there & it will let me search new times. Our trip is next week (and I doubt I’ll need to change anything.)


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Villains jewelry collection 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/photos-disney-parks-collection-villains-jewelry-now-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## disneygirlsng

TheMaxRebo said:


> I know some people try to get around paying the no show fee by modifying their reservation to push it back a few days and then cancelling it .... so wonder if they think this will make that harder if you can’t do it while out and about in the parks, etc via your phone


For me it's pretty much just as easy to go on the site in my browser and adjust things as it is to use the app. Which it doesn't seem like this would limit. I use the browser to add/change FPs almost as often as I use the app when I'm there, so that wouldn't be a big deal to me.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
World of Color returning February 22nd. Dining package available starting today.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Apparently you can no longer modify reservations on the MDE app
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/dining-reservation-modification-removed-from-mydisneyexperience-app/





BigRed98 said:


> That's what I'm thinking, that there was a bug in the system which made Disney temporarily remove it or at least that's what I'm hoping. This does seem odd though.



I'd guess this is a temporary problem, just because removing that functionality for dining seems so ridiculously inconvenient.  Even if some are using it to avoid a no-show charge, it seriously limits the usefulness of the app to take this feature away -- so much so that I have to doubt this is permanent.


----------



## Bay Max

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> World of Color returning February 22nd. Dining package available starting today.



I wonder if this is going to be the same show or an updated version.


----------



## j2thomason

SouthFayetteFan said:


> I can confirm.  Tried to do this on Monday last week and was told it closed approx 2 weeks prior with no announcement.


That's so sad. My daughter loved this show. I really don't think it was promoted much.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> World of Color returning February 22nd. Dining package available starting today.


I have started making a lot of Dining Packages. Since I am missing Fantasmic by a couple days, I'm happy I'm going to be able to see something besides Mickey's Mix Magic every night.


----------



## rteetz

Bay Max said:


> I wonder if this is going to be the same show or an updated version.


Well they basically had to rebuild most of it. They might just start with the original show.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Ron W. Miller - former CEO of Disney and Walt’s son in law passes away at age 85

https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/ron-w-miller-former-disney-president-and-ceo-dead-at-85/


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Ron W. Miller - former CEO of Disney and Walt’s son in law passes away at age 85
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/ron-w-miller-former-disney-president-and-ceo-dead-at-85/


Very sad. At least now he gets to be with Diane.


----------



## OKW Lover

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Ron W. Miller - former CEO of Disney and Walt’s son in law passes away at age 85
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/ron-w-miller-former-disney-president-and-ceo-dead-at-85/


Sad news indeed.  In addition to the work he did at The Walt Disney Company, he and Diane also owned a very nice winery - Silverado Vineyards.  Read a bit more about him at https://www.waltdisney.org


----------



## danikoski

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> #DisneyFamilia: Mariachi Cobre_Presenta_ the Story of ‘Coco’ at Epcot This Spring



I'm really hoping this stays around through the first week of June. My dad loved Coco, and he would really enjoy watching this.


----------



## rteetz

Statement from The Walt Disney Company


----------



## danikoski

TheFloatingBear said:


> It is interesting. Count us as fans that overlap! We did a WDW/Universal combo for the first time last year (we had been waiting for the kids to be a little older). We loved Universal, but did feel the time crunch on the WDW side. We usually travel in April and I've already been thinking about what we'll do for our next trip. Do we skip Universal because of the time and/or money it might take to do SWGE, or do we do a couple of days at the end at Universal for a more relaxing, low-key (less planned, less crowded) end to things? Or will it not be relaxing at all because Universal will be crazy with overflow, lol! Things to ponder...



We are going to WDW this year before SWGE to miss the madness. It's intentional because I'm planning with 3 newbies in mind, along with my dad who hasn't been in over 20 years. So going to be a lot of ground to cover without the chaos that will be crowds for SWGE. Next year, or in 2021, we are going to do WDW specifically for SWGE. I'm planning right now to do a couple days at Uni and HP then. Might do fall and MNSSHP. We will see, but definitely planning to merge our family's geekdom of SW and HP into one trip


----------



## rteetz




----------



## osully

Just wanted to report that my local Disney Store here in Canada actually had the Star Wars spirit jerseys in stock. TONS.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Contemporary resort to celebrate Villainstine's Day with special offerings on Wednesday, Feb 13th:

https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/photos-di...-day-with-specialty-offerings-this-wednesday/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Aladdin trailer

https://twitter.com/lightscamerapod/status/1094777452935684096?s=21

Um... not sure on this one...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Aladdin trailer
> 
> https://twitter.com/lightscamerapod/status/1094777452935684096?s=21
> 
> Um... not sure on this one...



I feel like it has the most variance - like it could be the worst or the best of the live action remakes


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

TheMaxRebo said:


> I feel like it has the most variance - like it could be the worst or the best of the live action remakes


It definitely could be ONE of those 2 things...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SouthFayetteFan said:


> It definitely could be ONE of those 2 things...



Yeah, I guess to me the ones that are more or less just abstraight remake are boring - I like the ones that have a bit of a different take on the film and feel like this could have that.  

I mean, it might not work and might be a disaster but I am more interested in this one than Lion King which I am sure will be good but more known quantity


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, I guess to me the ones that are more or less just abstraight remake are boring - I like the ones that have a bit of a different take on the film and feel like this could have that.
> 
> I mean, it might not work and might be a disaster but I am more interested in this one than Lion King which I am sure will be good but more known quantity


This doesn't look much different from the original so far and blue Will Smith just throws me off. 

Now something like the new Dumbo I am excited for. It looks a bit different and has appeal to me. I will probably still see Aladdin but my expectations have been lowered.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Aladdin trailer
> 
> https://twitter.com/lightscamerapod/status/1094777452935684096?s=21
> 
> Um... not sure on this one...



I'm still going to go see Aladdin regardless but I'm not liking what they've been showing us so far. Way more excited for Dumbo and Lion King.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Aladdin trailer
> 
> https://twitter.com/lightscamerapod/status/1094777452935684096?s=21
> 
> Um... not sure on this one...


This will be interesting.

I wonder if they only included Will Smith as a blue genie in this because of the backlash from the photos.


----------



## MissGina5

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> This will be interesting.
> 
> I wonder if they only included Will Smith as a blue genie in this because of the backlash from the photos.


I'm into it. but I have said my positivity piece about this


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: New Mermaid Tail Cupcake Makes a Splash at Disney’s Art of Animation Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Toy Story Jewelry Arrives at Beverly Sunset Boutique in Disney’s Hollywood Studios


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Magic Kingdom 2/10/19 (Scented Snack Pillows, Tomorrowland Construction, No More Water at Casey Jr., ETC.)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Jurors Award $24K to Woman After Walt Disney World Cast Member Ran Over Her Foot With a Food Cart


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Looks like the two removed Tomorrowland props will not return

https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/photos-ro...-return-to-tomorrowland-at-the-magic-kingdom/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
90s Captain Marvel pop up event coming to Disneyland Paris

https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/captain-marvel-central-park-90s-pop-up-event-coming-to-paris/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Kevin from Up has been spotted on Discovery Island

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...animal-kingdom/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q2wo0207190014A


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Ralph and Vanellope move to Imagination pavilion this week

http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/ralph...reet-moves-to-imagination-pavilion-this-week/


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Kevin from Up has been spotted on Discobery Island
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...animal-kingdom/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q2wo0207190014A



Definitely thought they meant the other Discovery Island and got excited for a minute and now I’m not.   Solid addition there though.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Aladdin trailer
> 
> https://twitter.com/lightscamerapod/status/1094777452935684096?s=21
> 
> Um... not sure on this one...


You know I've hated the idea from day one... this certainly fits right in with my expectations...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Ok, well I can add this bit - looks like princes will be joining their princesses for meet and greets on Thursday Feb 14th (for Valentine's day) in EPCOT

https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/epcot-meet-greet-changes-to-occur-wreck-it-ralph-disney-princes/

Prince Phillip joining Aurora in the France Pavilion, Aladdin uniting with Jasmine in Morocco, and Snow White’s Prince arriving in Germany.


----------



## YesterDark

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Tron Update
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/eleva...ZYJ5nDz4mAK8XUJPzUU8vg6Kb23VmzSV5c1BqwHomSQpc



I'm really eager to see what Tomorrowland is going to look like once this is finally built. I can't imagine they wouldn't do some other facelifting in that land too.


----------



## Mika02

rteetz said:


> This doesn't look much different from the original so far and blue Will Smith just throws me off.
> 
> Now something like the new Dumbo I am excited for. It looks a bit different and has appeal to me. I will probably still see Aladdin but my expectations have been lowered.



It's quite the opposite for me I have no interest in the new Dumbo because it does look different and I'm excited to see the Aladdin remake.


----------



## skier_pete

It's funny how Disney started on this remake train with Cinderella and BatB doing EXACT remakes of the originals (or at least 90% identical). Now Aladdin is doing it, and everyone seems against it. Wonder why?


----------



## Phicinfan

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Kevin from Up has been spotted on Discovery Island
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...animal-kingdom/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q2wo0207190014A


Don't you mean discovered on Discovery Island ??


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I'll still watch Aladdin. I'm in the don't knock it till you try it camp.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

YesterDark said:


> I'm really eager to see what Tomorrowland is going to look like once this is finally built. I can't imagine they wouldn't do some other facelifting in that land too.



The concept art definitely gave the feel of a "Tron miniland" or facelift to at least that part with the plaza out front and the Tron building sort of fitting with Space Mountain.  Big variable is the speedway as if they don't update it, it will stand out like a sore thumb but if they do update it to have similar look it could really tie the whole area together


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Phicinfan said:


> Don't you mean discovered on Discovery Island ??


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> It's funny how Disney started on this remake train with Cinderella and BatB doing EXACT remakes of the originals (or at least 90% identical). Now Aladdin is doing it, and everyone seems against it. Wonder why?


I liked both of those remakes. They had a bit of a different feel. It’s not that I’m against Aladdin because it’s the same it’s because it doesn’t feel very disney to me.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Minnie Van transportation to airport changes hours and pricing 

https://www.wdwmagic.com/transporta...vice-airport-transportation-expands-hours.htm


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> It's funny how Disney started on this remake train with Cinderella and BatB doing EXACT remakes of the originals (or at least 90% identical). Now Aladdin is doing it, and everyone seems against it. Wonder why?



of the remakes so far Cinderella has been my favorite, partly because it had just enough changes/wrinkles to make it interesting without totally altering the plot

Hopefully Aladdin goes that route


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Kevin out and about at AK

http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/photo...-roaming-character-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Security improvements coming to Contemporary pathway 

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...ic-kingdom-to-contemporary-resort-walkway.htm


----------



## Moliphino

********** said:


> It's funny how Disney started on this remake train with Cinderella and BatB doing EXACT remakes of the originals (or at least 90% identical). Now Aladdin is doing it, and everyone seems against it. Wonder why?



I wasn't really a fan of either one. Cinderella made a little more sense since the original came out 65 years before the remake, and a slightly more modern take can make it more relate-able. Still, if I want to watch a Cinderella movie it'll be Ever After.
Remaking a 20ish year old movie doesn't make nearly as much sense to me. Especially when they butcher the songs with autotune.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Security improvements coming to Contemporary pathway
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...ic-kingdom-to-contemporary-resort-walkway.htm


Having a checkpoint there works quite well, and it makes sense to build a more permanent structure -- will look more "official" than what's there now, too.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Having a checkpoint there works quite well, and it makes sense to build a more permanent structure -- will look more "official" than what's there now, too.


Eventually all the parks should get some more permanent type security improvements.


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Ralph and Vanellope move to Imagination pavilion this week
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/ralph...reet-moves-to-imagination-pavilion-this-week/


I really don't understand why they took out stuff people could actually do to move them there, just to free up more empty space in Innoventions.


----------



## rteetz

OSUZorba said:


> I really don't understand why they took out stuff people could actually do to move them there, just to free up more empty space in Innoventions.


Innoventions likely won’t be Innoventions much longer.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Casey Jr’s splash n soak now closed

https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/photos-ca...losed-for-refurbishment-at-the-magic-kingdom/


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> Innoventions likely won’t be Innoventions much longer.


Well hopefully that's true.


----------



## rteetz

OSUZorba said:


> Well hopefully that's true.


We should know for sure later this year.


----------



## hertamaniac

The new Dumbo sneak peek looks fantastic.  This is a must see opening weekend movie for me.


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Minnie Van transportation to airport changes hours and pricing
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/transporta...vice-airport-transportation-expands-hours.htm



Over double what our driver charges.


----------



## sachilles

saskdw said:


> Over double what our driver charges.


Agreed. Seems like it is almost the "we don't really want to do it" price.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

saskdw said:


> Over double what our driver charges.



and like 3-4 times what Uber would be ... if you are choosing a Minnie Van it's definitely not because you are looking for cheapest option


----------



## SaharanTea

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Kevin from Up has been spotted on Discovery Island
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...animal-kingdom/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q2wo0207190014A



My daughter is going to be all over that plush.


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> Agreed. Seems like it is almost the "we don't really want to do it" price.


It’s supposedly popular. Why else would you increase the price and expand hours?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Moliphino said:


> I wasn't really a fan of either one. Cinderella made a little more sense since the original came out 65 years before the remake, and a slightly more modern take can make it more relate-able. Still, if I want to watch a Cinderella movie it'll be Ever After.
> Remaking a 20ish year old movie doesn't make nearly as much sense to me. Especially when they butcher the songs with autotune.



Ever After!!

That's all I had to say.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Reported new art for Hagrids coaster

https://orlandoparkstop.com/news/th...for-hagrids-magical-creatures-roller-coaster/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

Disneyland Update: Drenched Gumballs and Scrim Covered Castle


----------



## sachilles

rteetz said:


> It’s supposedly popular. Why else would you increase the price and expand hours?


I think you misunderstood my comment.
"We don't really want to do it price" is something you'd rather not be involved in, but you just can't say no to the silly amount of money someone is willing to pay for it. If they are going to pay you twice the going rate, you just have to do it, you'd be foolish not to.


----------



## Moliphino

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Ever After!!
> 
> That's all I had to say.



It's one of my all time favorite movies, I must've seen it a hundred times by now.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Moliphino said:


> I wasn't really a fan of either one. *Cinderella made a little more sense since the original came out 65 years before the remake*, and a slightly more modern take can make it more relate-able. Still, if I want to watch a Cinderella movie it'll be Ever After.
> Remaking a 20ish year old movie doesn't make nearly as much sense to me. Especially when they butcher the songs with autotune.


Disney did do Cinderella with Brandy and Whoopi. That version however was more based on the musical. That came out in 1997 and was through in part Walt Disney Television and distributed by Buena Vista.

But agreed on Ever After


----------



## rteetz

*News*

SHOP: The Lost Bros DTV Release Features That’s So Raven, High School Musical, and Kim Possible Tees


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Reported new art for Hagrids coaster
> 
> https://orlandoparkstop.com/news/th...for-hagrids-magical-creatures-roller-coaster/



Attraction I'm most excited for!


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Reported new art for Hagrids coaster
> 
> https://orlandoparkstop.com/news/th...for-hagrids-magical-creatures-roller-coaster/




I am so excited!!! We'll be there in November.


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Reported new art for Hagrids coaster
> 
> https://orlandoparkstop.com/news/th...for-hagrids-magical-creatures-roller-coaster/


The only reason we plan to spend a day "over there" during our September trip


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Aladdin trailer
> 
> https://twitter.com/lightscamerapod/status/1094777452935684096?s=21
> 
> Um... not sure on this one...


This one makes me more interested than I had been, but I still have a hard time getting excited about it. Looks like it'll basically be the same story with live action. I do think Will Smith will likely be just fine, though. 

Dumbo, on the other hand, is a must see for me. It looks like a completely different take on the story.


----------



## rteetz

OSUZorba said:


> Dumbo, on the other hand, is a must see for me. It looks like a completely different take on the story.


Agreed and I cannot wait.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

sachilles said:


> I think you misunderstood my comment.
> "We don't really want to do it price" is something you'd rather not be involved in, but you just can't say no to the silly amount of money someone is willing to pay for it. If they are going to pay you twice the going rate, you just have to do it, you'd be foolish not to.



I saw it more that disney saw others making money off something that they weren’t getting a piece of so they created this knowing people are willing to pay a premium to have Disney doing it.

So not that they don’t want to do it but rather just getting their share and targeting the portion of that pool willing to pay a premium


----------



## ejgonz2

Any rumors on Jedi training? No dates are showing past March 2 and of course our HS day is March 3 with SDD FPs and two ADRs


----------



## saskdw

sachilles said:


> I think you misunderstood my comment.
> "We don't really want to do it price" is something you'd rather not be involved in, but you just can't say no to the silly amount of money someone is willing to pay for it. If they are going to pay you twice the going rate, you just have to do it, you'd be foolish not to.



We have a regular driver in Orlando that we met years ago that we use every trip. He drives a nice big comfortable Suburban and charges $60 for airport pickup or drop off from WDW. This isn't a taxi or Uber this is premium transportation. 

At $155 which is 2 1/2 times the amount you really have to be a "fat cat" to use this service. Most "rich" people I know are smarter with there money.


----------



## DarthGallifrey

Moliphino said:


> I wasn't really a fan of either one. Cinderella made a little more sense since the original came out 65 years before the remake, and a slightly more modern take can make it more relate-able. Still, if I want to watch a Cinderella movie it'll be Ever After.
> Remaking a 20ish year old movie doesn't make nearly as much sense to me. Especially when they butcher the songs with autotune.



I agree with this 100%.  The heart of the original Cinderella, imo, were the mice.  You take the focus off of them and it just doesn't work.


----------



## rteetz

ejgonz2 said:


> Any rumors on Jedi training? No dates are showing past March 2 and of course our HS day is March 3 with SDD FPs and two ADRs


Nothing as of now. I believe this happened a few months back where dates weren’t showing up. I wouldn’t expect it to go anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

VIDEO: New Pixar Short “Smash and Grab” Released, Available Now on YouTube


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Marvel and Hulu Announce Deal for Howard the Duck Animated Series and More


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Channel Announces “Zombies 2,” Production to Begin This Spring


----------



## gberg

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Aladdin trailer
> 
> https://twitter.com/lightscamerapod/status/1094777452935684096?s=21
> 
> Um... not sure on this one...


Maybe it's just me but after that short Genie segment did anyone else think "The Fresh Genie of Bel-Air"?


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney Channel Announces “Zombies 2,” Production to Begin This Spring


 
I think I missed Zombies 1.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Marvel and Hulu Announce Deal for Howard the Duck Animated Series and More



Needs to be r rated. And it won't be. So not sure I'm interested.


----------



## Firebird060

I wonder where the Monorail replacement project is. I know its been stalled but I swear they need to get these replaced sooner then later, if Disney cant get the Manufacturer to retrofit to make the old style monorails there track uses, then maybe Disney needs to look at the cost of  replacing the track with the newer standard, with possibilities to expand the line at a later date.     I know it would be big Money but I think after 50 years it might be time to reinvest


----------



## merry_nbright

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Casey Jr’s splash n soak now closed
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/photos-ca...losed-for-refurbishment-at-the-magic-kingdom/



Oh, man, did this ever need it. I was there a week ago and it wasn’t working at all. It was a hot mess.


----------



## rteetz

Firebird060 said:


> I wonder where the Monorail replacement project is. I know its been stalled but I swear they need to get these replaced sooner then later, if Disney cant get the Manufacturer to retrofit to make the old style monorails there track uses, then maybe Disney needs to look at the cost of  replacing the track with the newer standard, with possibilities to expand the line at a later date.     I know it would be big Money but I think after 50 years it might be time to reinvest


If replacement is on track we should see them late 2020- early 2021 and it will be a progression. One at a time replaced. 

I don't think Disney will ever expand the monorail further than it already is.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Magic Kingdom Park Hours Extended in March and April


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

ejgonz2 said:


> Any rumors on Jedi training? No dates are showing past March 2 and of course our HS day is March 3 with SDD FPs and two ADRs





rteetz said:


> Nothing as of now. I believe this happened a few months back where dates weren’t showing up. I wouldn’t expect it to go anywhere anytime soon.


They are just releasing these dates on a tighter timeline now.  I asked this question myself back in January on the thread and all was fine.  It's a little frustrating but I would fully expect them to have the full list of shows available for your date on March 3rd showing within a week


----------



## ejgonz2

rteetz said:


> Nothing as of now. I believe this happened a few months back where dates weren’t showing up. I wouldn’t expect it to go anywhere anytime soon.



Thanks. It’s strange 3 weeks out to not have it on the calendar.


----------



## Firebird060

rteetz said:


> If replacement is on track we should see them late 2020- early 2021 and it will be a progression. One at a time replaced.
> 
> I don't think Disney will ever expand the monorail further than it already is.



Im still curious about the work being done to the right of the Monorail to EPCOT from the Transportation center,  last week when I visited, I noticed they had what looks like a 5 lane road all paved and back in the trees on the other side of the drainage. Also noticed that where they are clearing by the far buss parking lot that they have 2 drop in Bridges to allow for easier access.  These areas are not currently being graded for water management but look more flat like you would need for construction.  Not sure what they are going to put back there, but its intriguing.


----------



## Brocktoon

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Needs to be r rated. And it won't be. So not sure I'm interested.



I don't know ... I'm pretty excited.  Seems this might be like Disney's version of 'Adult Swim' which has plenty of classics sometimes riding right up to that 'R' mark.  Looks like Dave Willis (Aqua Teen creator) will be working with Kevin Smith on Howard the Duck.  And Patton Oswalt doing MODOK!!

I'm expecting quirky Aqua Teen, Harvey Birdman, Sealab, Venture Bros. etc type stuff


----------



## TheMaxRebo

gberg said:


> Maybe it's just me but after that short Genie segment did anyone else think "The Fresh Genie of Bel-Air"?



I had already posted this in the dedicated thread when the first image came out, but I thought that even before he was blue:

♪ ♫ ♪

Innnnnn West Agrabah, born and raised, in the market place is where I spent most of my days
Sweatin out, maxin', and relaxin' all hot, and all stealing some bread from baker's booth spot.
When a couple of guards, saw I was up to no good ... started makin' trouble in my neighborhood.
I got in one little fight and Abu got scared ... so a wizard had me get a lamp, my life it was spared!

I whistled for a ride and when he came near, I saw it was a flying carpet - there was nothing to fear
If anything I could say that this ride was rare, But I thought, come'on Abu let's take to the air!
I pulled up to a palace 'bout nine or ten, And I yelled to the princess "Yo, please let me in!"
Looked at her kingdom I was finally free, To sit on my throne as Prince Ali, fabulous he

♪ ♫ ♪


----------



## UncleMike101

saskdw said:


> Over double what our driver charges.


Yes but to ride in a red polka dotted vehicle piloted by a genuine WDW cast member is easily worth double the price of the other mundane transportation modes.
Besides they probably bring canisters of Disney air to pre acclimate the suckers, er, I mean guests, to the Magic.


----------



## rteetz

Firebird060 said:


> Im still curious about the work being done to the right of the Monorail to EPCOT from the Transportation center,  last week when I visited, I noticed they had what looks like a 5 lane road all paved and back in the trees on the other side of the drainage. Also noticed that where they are clearing by the far buss parking lot that they have 2 drop in Bridges to allow for easier access.  These areas are not currently being graded for water management but look more flat like you would need for construction.  Not sure what they are going to put back there, but its intriguing.


Well they are working on new retention ponds in such in that area. I’d need some
More context on where exactly you are talking about to know for sure.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Brocktoon said:


> I don't know ... I'm pretty excited.  Seems this might be like Disney's version of 'Adult Swim' which has plenty of classics sometimes riding right up to that 'R' mark.  Looks like Dave Willis (Aqua Teen creator) will be working with Kevin Smith on Howard the Duck.  And Patton Oswalt doing MODOK!!
> 
> I'm expecting quirky Aqua Teen, Harvey Birdman, Sealab, Venture Bros. etc type stuff



Ok I could see that. Bit surprised Disney would take it that far. I know it's the marvel brand and not Disney, but close enough.


----------



## saskdw

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Needs to be r rated. And it won't be. So not sure I'm interested.



Fingers crossed that some of the Hulu content will be a little edgier.


----------



## Firebird060

rteetz said:


> Well they are working on new retention ponds in such in that area. I’d need some
> More context on where exactly you are talking about to know for sure.



If you can find me a good to size map I can show you exactly where I mean, I have tried to go through the Areials but the recent ones for epcot really only focus on Guardian and Rat Ride,  No one likes to take pictures of a parking lot i guess. lol


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Upcoming pool refurbs 

http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/multi...ntemporary-coronado-springs-and-port-orleans/


----------



## Firebird060

Ok ignore the Arrows, this is the best Areial I could steal from someones page.   I was wrong about the placement of the 5 lane road, its on the other side of the epcot rail. Not sure of thats a new entrance or not but the area I am talking about is just in the far upper left of the picture behind the ball.  There is a second Bridge there that is hidden and that land is still flat,  you can see the drainage work near the monorail and even the first temp bridge,  but near the second it is all flat and much larger then a staging area


----------



## rteetz

Firebird060 said:


> Ok ignore the Arrows, this is the best Areial I could steal from someones page.   I was wrong about the placement of the 5 lane road, its on the other side of the epcot rail. Not sure of thats a new entrance or not but the area I am talking about is just in the far upper left of the picture behind the ball.  There is a second Bridge there that is hidden and that land is still flat,  you can see the drainage work near the monorail and even the first temp bridge,  but near the second it is all flat and much larger then a staging area


The roadway is probably just for equipment and such. The dirt on the upper left is retention ponds.


----------



## YesterDark

TheMaxRebo said:


> The concept art definitely gave the feel of a "Tron miniland" or facelift to at least that part with the plaza out front and the Tron building sort of fitting with Space Mountain.  Big variable is the speedway as if they don't update it, it will stand out like a sore thumb but if they do update it to have similar look it could really tie the whole area together



That plaza is what prompted me to post. I agree completely.


----------



## Firebird060

The dirt is not part of the retention pond what I am talking about starts more left then what the pictures shows, almost like it backs up to one of the land pavilions, like I said this has been flattened out into a pad, there isnt any staging equipment there either.  the road is 5 lane and has had lines painted on it, the picture up there doesnt show it, but it looks like a literal 5 lane highway I have never seen a construction project where you would actually paint lines for traffic management if it was just for Utility vehicles. I could be wrong, and this picture doesnt really give you a good point of view, would need a good areial photo of the area to show more detail,  but as everyone has written this area off as Retention pond, i dont think we will see much in better detailed photos


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Reported new art for Hagrids coaster
> 
> https://orlandoparkstop.com/news/th...for-hagrids-magical-creatures-roller-coaster/



Part of me thinks this will never be open for Memorial Day. (When we are there.)

Part of me is VERY excited for it to be open for Memorial Day.

Part of me hopes it DOESN'T open for Memorial Day. (Drawing huge crowds.)


----------



## MommaBerd

saskdw said:


> At $155 which is 2 1/2 times the amount you really have to be a "fat cat" to use this service. Most "rich" people I know are smarter with there money.



I’m going to offer an alternative theory as to who would use these: foreigners who speak little English or who want the Disney “peace of mind.” Having traveled to China and being in a city where most people did NOT speak English, I was more than happy to pony up $$ for a driver and tour guide/translator. Not quite apples to apples, but the point is, I was willing to pay money for peace of mind. Now, why they wouldn’t use ME instead is beyond me!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More apartments coming to Flamingo Crossings development 

http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/permi...amily-apartments-near-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MommaBerd said:


> I’m going to offer an alternative theory as to who would use these: foreigners who speak little English or who want the Disney “peace of mind.” Having traveled to China and being in a city where most people did NOT speak English, I was more than happy to pony up $$ for a driver and tour guide/translator. Not quite apples to apples, but the point is, I was willing to pay money for peace of mind. Now, why they wouldn’t use ME instead is beyond me!



even non-foreigners I know a lot of people that just feel safer with Disney involved and want that holistic Disney vacation and this fits in with it.  Obviously they need to have the disposable income to do this aren't those trying to save every last $ they can ... but I think it is those that just want 100% Disney when they go to Disney and if it costs an extra $100 so be it


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New D-Lish boxed tees

https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/photos-new-disney-d-lish-boxed-tees-spotted-at-disneyland-resort/


----------



## saskdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> even non-foreigners I know a lot of people that just feel safer with Disney involved and want that holistic Disney vacation and this fits in with it.  Obviously they need to have the disposable income to do this aren't those trying to save every last $ they can ... but I think it is those that just want 100% Disney when they go to Disney and if it costs an extra $100 so be it



You are probably right and obviously the service is being used. I just think the price difference goes beyond paying a little more for Disney peace of mind. We don't have a defined budget when we go on vacation and we don't mind paying for quality, comfort, or convenience. But if $60 is the going rate than $100 would be the top out on the value there for me. Even my employer who is worth in the $100-$125 million area would not pay $155 for that knowing my driver would pick him up for $60. He's way to cheap for that...lol.


----------



## OKW Lover

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More apartments coming to Flamingo Crossings development
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/permi...amily-apartments-near-disneys-animal-kingdom/


Eventually Western Way is going to become very, very busy.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New commercial development next to Disneyland Paris called Happy Factory

https://twitter.com/ed92live/status/1095039554078281729?s=21


----------



## rteetz

UK Dumbo trailer


----------



## OKW Lover

Has anybody heard if the Leave a Legacy stones are scheduled to be moved soon?  I know its been rumored/discussed before but its been a while since I've heard more.


----------



## rteetz

OKW Lover said:


> Has anybody heard if the Leave a Legacy stones are scheduled to be moved soon?  I know its been rumored/discussed before but its been a while since I've heard more.


Yes they would be removed.


----------



## writerguyfl

TheMaxRebo said:


> even non-foreigners I know a lot of people that just feel safer with Disney involved and want that holistic Disney vacation and this fits in with it.  Obviously they need to have the disposable income to do this aren't those trying to save every last $ they can ... but I think it is those that just want 100% Disney when they go to Disney and if it costs an extra $100 so be it



All true.  Plus, don't underestimate how the total cost of a package can make these add-ons seem reasonable.

Example:
A 8-day stay at Disney's Polynesian Village Resort with a Pool View, 6-day Hopper Tickets, and Dining Plan for 2 adults and 2 kids is $8,915.92 for random dates in May.  Anyone paying that isn't likely to freak out over an additional $310 for a private ride from/to the airport.


----------



## OSUZorba

writerguyfl said:


> All true.  Plus, don't underestimate how the total cost of a package can make these add-ons seem reasonable.
> 
> Example:
> A 8-day stay at Disney's Polynesian Village Resort with a Pool View, 6-day Hopper Tickets, and Dining Plan for 2 adults and 2 kids is $8,915.92 for random dates in May.  Anyone paying that isn't likely to freak out over an additional $310 for a private ride from/to the airport.


People are nuts.. I'm doing 8 nights in a 2-bedroom at Bonnet Creek in Sept and doing a 7 night cruise in an Owner's Suite on Liberty of the Seas and won't spend $9K combined all in.

I just had a friend drop 10k on a week trip staying at All Stars, I literally have no idea how.


----------



## hakepb

gberg said:


> Maybe it's just me but after that short Genie segment did anyone else think "The Fresh Genie of Bel-Air"?


Since no one can replicate Robin Williams, any actor attempting the role needed to be allowed to put their own spin on Genie.

But, unlike Fresh Prince, Will won’t contrast with a boring Phil or Carlton.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

hakepb said:


> Since no one can replicate Robin Williams, any actor attempting the role needed to be allowed to put their own spin on Genie.
> 
> But, unlike Fresh Prince, Will won’t contrast with a boring Phil or Carlton.



Maybe Aladdin will be the boring one?


----------



## hertamaniac

OKW Lover said:


> Has anybody heard if the Leave a Legacy stones are scheduled to be moved soon?  I know its been rumored/discussed before but its been a while since I've heard more.



My question is where they may be relocated to???


----------



## jknezek

hertamaniac said:


> My question is where they may be relocated to???


Despite having one, I really hope they are relocated to a location where they can be used as fill for a new ride foundation after a period of suitable crushing. My second choice is somewhere over by the new solar farm. Barring that, I hope they are used as parking lot stops. A truly hideous money grab. I know, I know, they still have time to run. Sadly...


----------



## skier_pete

OSUZorba said:


> I just had a friend drop 10k on a week trip staying at All Stars, I literally have no idea how.



Wow - we took 4 trips last year staying Deluxe (DVC admittedly) and spent in that ballpark combined - something like 26 Days on our AP. Though I suppose if that was 10 people I could see it.


----------



## OSUZorba

********** said:


> Wow - we took 4 trips last year staying Deluxe (DVC admittedly) and spent in that ballpark combined - something like 26 Days on our AP. Though I suppose if that was 10 people I could see it.


It was just 3 of them. I hope he was exaggerating some. I know he did a decent amount of character dining and his wife and daughter probably got some expensive souvenirs, but my last three 9-night trips combined were just a little over that.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Skyliner makes its first run

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...bbean-beach-resort-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## DarthGallifrey

Brocktoon said:


> I don't know ... I'm pretty excited.  Seems this might be like Disney's version of 'Adult Swim' which has plenty of classics sometimes riding right up to that 'R' mark.  Looks like Dave Willis (Aqua Teen creator) will be working with Kevin Smith on Howard the Duck.  And Patton Oswalt doing MODOK!!
> 
> I'm expecting quirky Aqua Teen, Harvey Birdman, Sealab, Venture Bros. etc type stuff



If its anything like Venture Bros it will be amazing


----------



## intertile

rteetz said:


> Innoventions likely won’t be Innoventions much longer.


Actually innoventions hasn't been innoventions for quite some time.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

********** said:


> Wow - we took 4 trips last year staying Deluxe (DVC admittedly) and spent in that ballpark combined - something like 26 Days on our AP. Though I suppose if that was 10 people I could see it.


Wait... less that $400/day?  Are you including your DVC dues or point rental if you went that route?  You're including the AP cost?  That just seems low to me, but more power to you if that's right!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Tower crane spotted at TRON site and track footers installed:  http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/tower...er-construction-site-track-footers-installed/


----------



## dolewhipdreams

rteetz said:


> If replacement is on track


Monorail pun?


----------



## OKW Lover

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Tower crane spotted at TRON site and track footers installed:  http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/tower...er-construction-site-track-footers-installed/
> 
> View attachment 381988


That's going to be hard to hide


----------



## jerseygal

ksromack said:


> The only reason we plan to spend a day "over there" during our September trip


This will be coming THIS SEPTEMBER?WOW! EXCITING!Just read another thread that someone else was hoping it was opening for Memorial Day. Was just at Universal this past December and quite frankly, haven't heard about this. This is great!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Not sure how new this is, but track work being done for the railroad - this is by Main St Station heading to Adventureland (so answers the question "why can't they just run the train back and forth between Main St and Fantasyland)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OKW Lover said:


> That's going to be hard to hide



yeah, looks like Ichabod has a new friend that will be around for a while and make it into the background of photos 

trying to think of another "Crane" name from Disney and only one I can come up with is "Cap'n Crane" from the Disney Jr show PB&J


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Not sure how new this is, but track work being done for the railroad - this is by Main St Station heading to Adventureland (so answers the question "why can't they just run the train back and forth between Main St and Fantasyland)
> 
> View attachment 381990


Not new. I believe they tore up that track right after it went down.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

SHOP: Walt Disney World Colorful Mickey Bags Now Available on shopDisney


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Cinderella’s Carriage Returning for Valentine’s Day Photos at the Magic Kingdom February 13 to 15


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Dole Whip D-Tech iPhone Case Arrives at Disneyland Resort


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Epcot 2/12/2019 (New Canada Character Merchandise, World Showcase Lagoon Construction, ETC.)


----------



## sachilles

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Not sure how new this is, but track work being done for the railroad - this is by Main St Station heading to Adventureland (so answers the question "why can't they just run the train back and forth between Main St and Fantasyland)
> 
> View attachment 381990


I'm calling it now. The new florida high speed rail is going straight to main st.
Yes it is sarcasm.
On a serious note, that's a little curious. Wonder if any other minor re-routing will happen. I wouldn't have thought that was a budgetary priority, but I suppose now is the time if it was needed.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Park Hours for Disney’s Animal Kingdom Extended in March and April


----------



## TheMaxRebo

sachilles said:


> I'm calling it now. The new florida high speed rail is going straight to main st.
> Yes it is sarcasm.
> On a serious note, that's a little curious. Wonder if any other minor re-routing will happen. I wouldn't have thought that was a budgetary priority, but I suppose now is the time if it was needed.



I think they are just doing repairs/replacing track as needed - just taking advantage of this time when it is down anyway to do it ... I don't expect any rerouting


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney's Blizzard Beach Water Park Will be Closed February 13


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Apologies if this was posted already:

Disney switches from Dixie to Solo cups in blatant tie in to under-performing Solo movie

j/k - they did switch but it is because the solo cups are sturdier, specifically when there is no lid on, as quick service locations have largely stop having plastic lids

https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/photos-di...idless-spills-at-counter-service-restaurants/


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> Apologies if this was posted already:
> 
> Disney switches from Dixie to Solo cups in blatant tie in to under-performing Solo movie
> 
> j/k - they did switch but it is because the solo cups are *sturdier*, specifically when there is no lid on, as quick service locations have largely stop having plastic lids
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/photos-di...idless-spills-at-counter-service-restaurants/


Wait... does “*sturdier*” mean “thicker plastic”... and they want credit for getting rid of lids...? If true:


----------



## skier_pete

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Wait... less that $400/day?  Are you including your DVC dues or point rental if you went that route?  You're including the AP cost?  That just seems low to me, but more power to you if that's right!!



Sorry for the OT post - just respnding to a question

Yep - I just looked at the numbers, and it was slightly higher than I thought - was really closer to $11K total for all 4 trips including all expenses. When you spread an AP across 26 days it becomes pretty cheap per day - and we got the AP when they did the "DVC members buy a Platinum Plus AP for the price of a gold AP". I AM including DVC dues in that - still you often run <$200 a night most night. (For instance one trip with DVC - AK Value rooms were only paying ~$80 a night for the hotel.) 

Specifically I'm including : Nov 2017, 2 people - 4 nights, Feb 2018, 3 people - 9 nights (2 at UOR with previously bought AP), Aug 2018, 4 people -9 nights, and Oct 2018, 2 people - 4 nights. 

I will admit a bit of a cheat in that we used a LOT of SWA flight credits - so of the 11 round trip flights, 7 were free. So that's probably around $2000 we didn't spend on airfare which definitely would affect the cost. We also don't do a lot of expensive TS meals anymore, and don't spend very much on souvenirs - maybe $200 per trip.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Wait... does “*sturdier*” mean “thicker plastic”... and they want credit for getting rid of lids...? If true:



well, I think it is sturdier cardboard/paper cups ... so no plastic in the cups themselves


----------



## skier_pete

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Wait... does “*sturdier*” mean “thicker plastic”... and they want credit for getting rid of lids...? If true:



This is what occurred to me - so we are putting more material into the cups so that we can get rid of the lids. Not sure if this is a true zero sum game. 

I've often thought if Disney was REALLY interested in this - would it make more sense to sell refillable mugs and then charge say $1.49 per refill. You could even build self serve machines where you scan your band to charge for the soda and it gives you a fill on your mug.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Wait... does “*sturdier*” mean “thicker plastic”... and they want credit for getting rid of lids...? If true:


The article says the cups are thin.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> This is what occurred to me - so we are putting more material into the cups so that we can get rid of the lids. Not sure if this is a true zero sum game.
> 
> I've often thought if Disney was REALLY interested in this - would it make more sense to sell refillable mugs and then charge say $1.49 per refill. You could even build self serve machines where you scan your band to charge for the soda and it gives you a fill on your mug.



Of include refilling your refillable mug in the parks - even if you increase the cost for them it would increase value to people and reduce total waste.  Added bonus, it makes the dining package "look" even more appealing then since it includes a mug


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> The article says the cups are thin.


That’s fine. You don’t get “sturdier” by using LESS material than you were, though, obviously... 

So we’re MINUS one plastic lid and straw,  PLUS more paper/cardboard. Depending on relative manufacturing process, recyclability, etc., I wonder how it actually nets out. And this ignores convenience... as we’re obviously supposed to these days.


----------



## Firebird060

********** said:


> Sorry for the OT post - just respnding to a question
> 
> Yep - I just looked at the numbers, and it was slightly higher than I thought - was really closer to $11K total for all 4 trips including all expenses. When you spread an AP across 26 days it becomes pretty cheap per day - and we got the AP when they did the "DVC members buy a Platinum Plus AP for the price of a gold AP". I AM including DVC dues in that - still you often run <$200 a night most night. (For instance one trip with DVC - AK Value rooms were only paying ~$80 a night for the hotel.)
> 
> Specifically I'm including : Nov 2017, 2 people - 4 nights, Feb 2018, 3 people - 9 nights (2 at UOR with previously bought AP), Aug 2018, 4 people -9 nights, and Oct 2018, 2 people - 4 nights.
> 
> I will admit a bit of a cheat in that we used a LOT of SWA flight credits - so of the 11 round trip flights, 7 were free. So that's probably around $2000 we didn't spend on airfare which definitely would affect the cost. We also don't do a lot of expensive TS meals anymore, and don't spend very much on souvenirs - maybe $200 per trip.




Your numbers seem about right,  Me and the wife did over 20 days this year in Park plus a week in Clearwater in 4 different trips, with APs and we were doing no more than 250 a night at deluxe or Swalphin reservations.  If you take out the week in Clearwater even with flights most of them only cost us about 200 round trip for 2 people  we only spent  a little over 8.5k for Disney.   I find renting DVC using AP Discounts and not being afraid to stay at the Swalphin a good way to make Disney more affordable.  We still bought souvenirs,  my wife loves her dresses from Cherry Tree Lane, and did quite a few 100 dollar nights at Trader Sams,  and we do alot of sitdown dinners, even did a MNSSHP night.  Over all i think if you know what you are looking for, you can take what some familys spend on a Once and a Life time week trip and turn it into multiple stays.  Its all about perspective and knowing where to look for deals. 

In saying that about 2 years ago for a 7 night trip staying at the yacht club without APs but using the Deluxe Dinning plan, we did Disney for about 6k,  we didnt really know about ways to save back then and liked the idea of only having to worry about tipping and souvenirs.  Thats alot higher cost per night then what we paid for this year.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> That’s fine. You don’t get “sturdier” by using LESS material than you were, though, obviously...
> 
> So we’re MINUS one plastic lid and straw,  PLUS more paper/cardboard. Depending on relative manufacturing process, recyclability, etc., I wonder how it actually nets out. And this ignores convenience... as we’re obviously supposed to these days.



Right, but paper nowadays comes from much more renewable resources than plastic and will decompose whereas plastic won’t 

So as a trade off it is better - but yeah, definitely more of one to offset less of the other (and while perhaps less of an impact still a non-zero impact)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

From WDWNT:




 *WDW News Today*‏ @*WDWNT*

Permits have been filed to fix the boiler that creates the steam for the trains at Expedition Everest #*WDWNTfix*


----------



## AurumPunzel

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> That’s fine. You don’t get “sturdier” by using LESS material than you were, though, obviously...
> 
> So we’re MINUS one plastic lid and straw,  PLUS more paper/cardboard. Depending on relative manufacturing process, recyclability, etc., I wonder how it actually nets out. And this ignores convenience... as we’re obviously supposed to these days.


Because the greenies want everyone to become hairshirt environmentalists. And yet we're still yearning for the day we can use our refillable mugs in all the WDW parks.


----------



## David Gardner

hakepb said:


> But, unlike Fresh Prince, Will won’t contrast with a boring Phil or Carlton.



Agreed. It reminds me of Eddie Murphy doing Golden Child. In his previous work he was the outrageous character who contrasted with the stuffy characters. In Golden Child you had magicians, wizards, dragons, and he was struggling to stand out.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Wreck it Ralph/Vanellope Magicband

http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...eWQwtGfWuffXrkFpgg3O7ZMJnzE-y2f8xehm0G5T8Q2AQ


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Free Samples No Longer Being Offered at Ghirardelli Soda Fountain and Chocolate Shop in Disney California Adventure Park


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Mickey Mouse Romper Spotted at DisneyStyle in Disney Springs


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Violet Lemonade Epcot Flower and Garden Festival Ear Headband Coming Soon


----------



## rteetz

*News*

vertical-construction-begins-on-new-disney-college-program-housing-at-flamingo-crossings


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Forever Disney Collection Adds Adorable Pixar-Themed Merchandise


----------



## rteetz

*News*

ABC Reportedly Developing Second “Black-ish” Spinoff Focused on Rainbow


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Ian McDiarmid to Lead More Star Wars Celebrities to Star Wars Celebration in Chicago


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Paige O'Hara, voice of Belle, signing artwork this week at Epcot's Festival of the Arts


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Celebrating ‘The Lion King’ at Disney’s Animal Kingdom


----------



## skier_pete

David Gardner said:


> Agreed. It reminds me of Eddie Murphy doing Golden Child. In his previous work he was the outrageous character who contrasted with the stuffy characters. In Golden Child you had magicians, wizards, dragons, and he was struggling to stand out.



Nah - Golden Child was just bad.


----------



## HuskieJohn

saskdw said:


> I think I missed Zombies 1.



Its not bad and the music is decent for kids pop...along the same line as Descendants.


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Free Samples No Longer Being Offered at Ghirardelli Soda Fountain and Chocolate Shop in Disney California Adventure Park



Didn't Ghirardelli learn at WDW? Lets start the countdown until its back


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Forever Disney Collection Adds Adorable Pixar-Themed Merchandise


I think I may need to grab the Pixar pens when the Friends & Family sale starts later this week!


----------



## Mika02

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: New Violet Lemonade Epcot Flower and Garden Festival Ear Headband Coming Soon



Exciting more purple for my collection!!


----------



## soniam

jerseygal said:


> This will be coming THIS SEPTEMBER?WOW! EXCITING!Just read another thread that someone else was hoping it was opening for Memorial Day. Was just at Universal this past December and quite frankly, haven't heard about this. This is great!



Rumor, from a source that has been fairly accurate, is Memorial Day weekend. Nothing announced at all by Universal, not even September. They haven't even said the name.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Hampton Inn & Suites Coming to Walt Disney World’s Flamingo Crossings, According to Permits


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTO REPORT: Magic Kingdom 2/12/19 (Mystery Structure, Tomorrowland Construction, Even More Snacks, ETC.)


----------



## jennamfeo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Forever Disney Collection Adds Adorable Pixar-Themed Merchandise


That Pizza Planet Pizza Peel!


----------



## only hope

PolyRob said:


> Didn't Ghirardelli learn at WDW? Lets start the countdown until its back



I think you’re right, though on the other hand DLR has a much higher percentage of locals than WDW...perhaps they’re tired of giving the same people the same free chocolate every week?


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Join Super Heroes During Disneyland After Dark: Heroes Assemble


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

soniam said:


> Rumor, from a source that has been fairly accurate, is Memorial Day weekend. Nothing announced at all by Universal, not even September. They haven't even said the name.



Good, then we can go on it in October  

Soooo excited.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Join Super Heroes During Disneyland After Dark: Heroes Assemble



This one looks fun, but I think I got the best one, the 90s nite.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Hampton Inn & Suites Coming to Walt Disney World’s Flamingo Crossings, According to Permits



I wonder if there’s any chance these will get the same “on-site” privileges as the Disney Springs hotels? If so, I do think these are Disney’s “answer” to value hotels without having to foot the bill for building and operating them.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MommaBerd said:


> I wonder if there’s any chance these will get the same “on-site” privileges as the Disney Springs hotels? If so, I do think these are Disney’s “answer” to value hotels without having to foot the bill for building and operating them.



Interesting thought - i’ve already viewed Disney giving those privileges to the Disney Springs hotels as how they are creating more “value” resorts while they focus on building Deluxe and DVC .... this could be an extension of that.  Not sure at what point they water down the benefit so much that 60 days for FP isn’t what it used to be.


----------



## Lsdolphin

TheMaxRebo said:


> Interesting thought - i’ve already viewed Disney giving those privileges to the Disney Springs hotels as how they are creating more “value” resorts while they focus on building Deluxe and DVC .... this could be an extension of that.  Not sure at what point they water down the benefit so much that 60 days for FP isn’t what it used to be.





I don't know...for some of us it's already at that point...


----------



## The Pho

MommaBerd said:


> I wonder if there’s any chance these will get the same “on-site” privileges as the Disney Springs hotels? If so, I do think these are Disney’s “answer” to value hotels without having to foot the bill for building and operating them.


The other Flamingo Crossing hotels are considered Good Neighbor hotels as well, so it’s not unlikely.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Lsdolphin said:


> I don't know...for some of us it's already at that point...


Hence the reason we have another thread about FPs being canceled.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Frozen II Trailer!

https://twitter.com/disneystudios/status/1095684018123755522?s=21






Looks to have a very dark tone.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Brazil Still Yet to Approve Disney/Fox Deal After Iger Visit


----------



## Irish_Mike

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Frozen II Trailer!
> 
> https://twitter.com/disneystudios/status/1095684018123755522?s=21
> 
> Looks to have a very dark tone.



Well color me surprised, this just became something I'm looking forward to.


----------



## rteetz

Irish_Mike said:


> Well color me surprised, this just became something I'm looking forward to.


I know. It looks very interesting.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Wreck it Ralph meet opens in Imagination pavilion

http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/photo...TvCHGZTLptDV4Rcvhgvu8bWarQBPSqmla1mnUVOzZt0zM


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Frozen II Trailer!
> 
> https://twitter.com/disneystudios/status/1095684018123755522?s=21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks to have a very dark tone.



whatever anyone's thoughts are on Frozen in general, that looks beautiful - the animation on the waves was incredible!


----------



## MissGina5

TheMaxRebo said:


> whatever anyone's thoughts are on Frozen in general, that looks beautiful - the animation on the waves was incredible!


I honestly thought the waves were live action and elsa was the only cartoon thing, I was VERY confused! I can't wait for this


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MissGina5 said:


> I honestly thought the waves were live action and elsa was the only cartoon thing, I was VERY confused! I can't wait for this



certain things being animated I tend to focus on as either adding to or distracting from the realism and water is a one of them.  I thought they did a great job in Moana and this seems to even surrpass that

I have 3 young kids who are still into Disney princesses (we just went and saw Frozen on Ice) so we would be there opening weekend anyway, but this looks to have an interesting tone to it and not just be a rehash of the original/cheap money grab


----------



## jerseygal

MommaBerd said:


> I wonder if there’s any chance these will get the same “on-site” privileges as the Disney Springs hotels? If so, I do think these are Disney’s “answer” to value hotels without having to foot the bill for building and operating them.


Hampton Inns usually do a good job. This will be a good option for those staying off site!


----------



## hertamaniac

TheMaxRebo said:


> whatever anyone's thoughts are on Frozen in general, that looks beautiful - the animation on the waves was incredible!



Agreed, but the last scene with the sword.....I didn't see that coming!


----------



## Mal6586

hertamaniac said:


> Agreed, but the last scene with the sword.....I didn't see that coming!


I know right? Anna looks ready to cut a !


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hertamaniac said:


> Agreed, but the last scene with the sword.....I didn't see that coming!



yeah, that was pretty cool ... and I saw someone else said in an earlier scene Kristoff is going all Chris Pratt and gathering his own Sven Rapter army


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Frozen II Trailer!
> 
> https://twitter.com/disneystudios/status/1095684018123755522?s=21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks to have a very dark tone.



Wonder if it's a bit darker because they know they have the younger kids and maybe they want older kids as an audience as well.


----------



## hertamaniac

jerseygal said:


> Hampton Inns usually do a good job. This will be a good option for those staying off site!



Yes and that area is/was an easy way to enter WDW property.  I think, as others have said, this area is going to be much busier with the apartments/hotels/dining.  Oh well, it was good while it lasted.


----------



## NJlauren

The trailer looks great!  I really liked frozen and I’m excited for this one.  If Elsa is a ‘superhero’ I think that’s a great way to take the story. 

My daughter loves super hero’s and princess so I have a feeling this will be a hit!


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Frozen II Trailer!
> 
> https://twitter.com/disneystudios/status/1095684018123755522?s=21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks to have a very dark tone.



The animation is stunning and I like the new look for the characters. Definitely has a darker tone which has me more excited! Can't wait until they release some of the soundtrack!



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Wreck it Ralph meet opens in Imagination pavilion
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/photo...TvCHGZTLptDV4Rcvhgvu8bWarQBPSqmla1mnUVOzZt0zM



I'm not a fan of this meet and greet taking place inside the Imagination Pavilion but that entrance portal is pretty awesome.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Wonder if it's a bit darker because they know they have the younger kids and maybe they want older kids as an audience as well.



also the kids that were young when the first movie came out are now older kids so want to keep a hold of them


----------



## TheMaxRebo

NJlauren said:


> The trailer looks great!  I really liked frozen and I’m excited for this one.  If Elsa is a ‘superhero’ I think that’s a great way to take the story.
> 
> My daughter loves super hero’s and princess so I have a feeling this will be a hit!



yeah, not sure if this is totally fair but also had a bit of Harry Potter to it (discovering your powers, testing them out, going out as a group of friends on a mission, etc.) which I know my daughter is now into much more than when the first movie came out, so maybe trying to connect with those people a bit as well


----------



## MissGina5

My sister's theory is that the Frozen 2 plot will have a climate change element to it. Thoughts?


----------



## OKW Lover

MommaBerd said:


> I wonder if there’s any chance these will get the same “on-site” privileges as the Disney Springs hotels? If so, I do think these are Disney’s “answer” to value hotels without having to foot the bill for building and operating them.


I'm sure that if the hotel wants to pay for that privilege Disney will accept the $$$.  

ETA<<deleted possibly incorrect info>>>


----------



## MommaBerd

The Pho said:


> The other Flamingo Crossing hotels are considered Good Neighbor hotels as well, so it’s not unlikely.



I guess I didn’t realize this. When it was first announced, I was a little annoyed with the fact that these off-site hotels were getting FP privileges. But really, it is no different than if Disney built more resorts themselves. And, I’m happier for larger families (like mine was) to have more affordable options.


----------



## NJlauren

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, not sure if this is totally fair but also had a bit of Harry Potter to it (discovering your powers, testing them out, going out as a group of friends on a mission, etc.) which I know my daughter is now into much more than when the first movie came out, so maybe trying to connect with those people a bit as well



Agreed!  I am hoping it is as good as this trailer seems!  Not going to lie, and I love classic disney movies, I have been loving some of the new stuff! 



MissGina5 said:


> My sister's theory is that the Frozen 2 plot will have a climate change element to it. Thoughts?


Oh I like that


----------



## OKW Lover

The Pho said:


> The other Flamingo Crossing hotels are considered Good Neighbor hotels as well, so it’s not unlikely.


Hmmm.  looks like my previous post might not be accurate.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MissGina5 said:


> My sister's theory is that the Frozen 2 plot will have a climate change element to it. Thoughts?



Possible - would make Joe Rohde happy 

Would be interesting if it is that Elsa using her powers was causing the climate change (e.g., making it winter/not winter where it shouldn't be) and she grapples with that aspect - how to celebrate what she is and not hiding or fearing it but also knowing her powers impact more and more broadly than she realizes


----------



## MissGina5

TheMaxRebo said:


> Possible - would make Joe Rohde happy
> 
> Would be interesting if it is that Elsa using her powers was causing the climate change (e.g., making it winter/not winter where it shouldn't be) and she grapples with that aspect - how to celebrate what she is and not hiding or fearing it but also knowing her powers impact more and more broadly than she realizes


see I think my sister was thinking that her powers weren't working the way they should because of global warming. Like thats why the ocean wouldn't stay frozen etc.


----------



## jerseygal

TheMaxRebo said:


> certain things being animated I tend to focus on as either adding to or distracting from the realism and water is a one of them.  I thought they did a great job in Moana and this seems to even surrpass that
> 
> I have 3 young kids who are still into Disney princesses (we just went and saw Frozen on Ice) so we would be there opening weekend anyway, but this looks to have an interesting tone to it and not just be a rehash of the original/cheap money grab


Mid December we saw Frozen on Broadway, all adults. It was FABULOUS! We went to a Wed matinee, mid month, very surprised at how many parents pull kids out of school for a Broadway show, a lot of kids. Most were very well behaved, but there was a family right in back of me that brought a 3 year old, didn't behave, was annoying. Really, what were they thinking, it is a long time to sit through a show. When I am paying $$ to see a Broadway show, I didn't want to be disturbed by a child who is not old enough to sit or appreciate the show. Nonetheless, had an awesome time! Really highly recommend.


----------



## MommaBerd

OKW Lover said:


> Hmmm.  looks like my previous post might not be accurate.



Well, at one time I think that was the theory right? That the hotels had paid for the privilege to do this? But maybe that’s not the case.

Re: Frozen II, I’m not on board that it will have to do with climate change. But obviously “fall” is some sort of theme. Maybe related to Anna and a discovery of her power? But, I can’t theorize what that could possibly be... Also mysterious is why Elsa is trying to overcome the waves. Disney has definitely accomplished its goal of “teasing” with this trailer.


----------



## hertamaniac

MommaBerd said:


> I guess I didn’t realize this. When it was first announced, I was a little annoyed with the fact that these off-site hotels were getting FP privileges. But really, it is no different than if Disney built more resorts themselves. And, I’m happier for larger families (like mine was) to have more affordable options.



Not sure if they get FP privileges at the two FC Marriott properties. 

*Walt Disney World Good Neighbor® Hotel*
Our Walt Disney World Good Neighbor Hotel is the closest Marriott hotel to Disney and offers value and comfort for every traveler when vacationing in Central Florida. As a partner, you can expect the following:


AAA-Approved and meets Disney quality and service standards
An on-site Disney Planning Center where actual Disney cast members will assist in your Disney vacation planning and ticket purchases
Access to Walt Disney World Resort information prior to arriving in the Disney Theme Parks
Shuttle service to the Disney Theme Parks
Ability to purchase your Disney Theme Park tickets before leaving the hotel
Disney Theme Park vacation packages including tickets and room
Comfortable, convenient and close – that is why we are called a “Good Neighbor."


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

MommaBerd said:


> I wonder if there’s any chance these will get the same “on-site” privileges as the Disney Springs hotels? If so, I do think these are Disney’s “answer” to value hotels without having to foot the bill for building and operating them.


It will be interesting to see if they keep expanding those benefits or if they go away after time.

It is something, though to your comment about Disney not paying for it, that can be revoked at any time and I'm sure that aspect looks attractive to Disney. Plus the pushback would be less I'm sure as people understand those types of benefits aren't a guarenteed thing.

I had already been looking at the Disney Springs Hilton-branded hotels for the next trip just to keep it in mind knowing that the next time we go they probably won't have those benefits but it's nice to have another option available. Hamptons are kinda our go-to because they are nice and the cost tends to be good.

Hilton-branded hotels are a preferred one for my husband's work (there are others for sure though) so he racks up HH pts that way too (he just got nearly 13400 for his stay last week in LA) and I was thinking if we did a split stay next time we could use quite a lot of points saved up for the hotel stay plus the rooms are more to my husband's liking for sure (in space and decor). That said a parking fee would be likely which we hate to pay.

All in all though good options for people who would like to be close but for one reason or another actual on-site Disney-branded hotels aren't in the cards.

I do though understand the concern with giving the benefits to those hotels.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MommaBerd said:


> Well, at one time I think that was the theory right? That the hotels had paid for the privilege to do this? But maybe that’s not the case.
> 
> Re: Frozen II, I’m not on board that it will have to do with climate change. But obviously “fall” is some sort of theme. Maybe related to Anna and a discovery of her power? But, I can’t theorize what that could possibly be... Also mysterious is why Elsa is trying to overcome the waves. Disney has definitely accomplished its goal of “teasing” with this trailer.



Two options for Elsa with the waves I see are:
- Simply Elsa testing her powers and having a "workout"
- Trying to get out to where her parent's shipwreck happened for some reason (maybe something that was on board that went down with the ship)


----------



## The Pho

MommaBerd said:


> Also mysterious is why Elsa is trying to overcome the waves. Disney has definitely accomplished its goal of “teasing” with this trailer.



She’s trying to find her long lost brother, Tarzan.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Two options for Elsa with the waves I see are:
> - Simply Elsa testing her powers and having a "workout"
> - Trying to get out to where her parent's shipwreck happened for some reason (maybe something that was on board that went down with the ship)


My immediate thought with the ocean scene was trying to find the ship wreck.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MissGina5 said:


> see I think my sister was thinking that her powers weren't working the way they should because of global warming. Like thats why the ocean wouldn't stay frozen etc.



That is probably more likely given that a big theme of Frozen was accepting who you are and different is good and celebrating those differences (and it was a big rallying point for many people) they wouldn't want to then turn that difference into something negative

Just hope they don't get too heavyhanded with whatever is causing the climate change then


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Has anyone been watching the new Pixar shorts?   I think there might be two right: Purl and Smash and Grab.

I'm not sure if they're available anywhere else but I saw them on YouTube. They're surprisingly adult, they even swear.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Has anyone been watching the new Pixar shorts?   I think their might be two right: Purl and Smash and Grab.
> 
> I'm not sure if they're available anywhere else but I saw them on YouTube. They're surprisingly adult, they even swear.


Well these are considered Sparkshorts (at least Purl is haven’t watched the other yet). Sparkshorts are supposed to be for animators to test things out whether it’s story lines, technology, edgier content. I really enjoyed Purl.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Has anyone been watching the new Pixar shorts?   I think their might be two right: Purl and Smash and Grab.
> 
> I'm not sure if they're available anywhere else but I saw them on YouTube. They're surprisingly adult, they even swear.



yeah, there was some chatter on here after Purl came out.  I liked it but wish they hadn't use the sear word or made the prick joke as you could have easily avoided that and then I would have been able to show it to my kids.  As it stands, I cannot

The Smash and Grab one I liked and didn't see anything non family-friendly in it - was some beautiful animation too


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Well these are considered Sparkshorts (at least Purl is haven’t watched the other yet). Sparkshorts are supposed to be for animators to test things out whether it’s story lines, technology, edgier content. I really enjoyed Purl.



Smash and Grab is also a Sparkshort - I think those are the only two available so far


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, there was some chatter on here after Purl came out.  I liked it but wish they hadn't use the sear word or made the prick joke as you could have easily avoided that and then I would have been able to show it to my kids.  As it stands, I cannot
> 
> The Smash and Grab one I liked and didn't see anything non family-friendly in it - was some beautiful animation too



Smash and Grab had me a bit emotional. I guess I like robots?

So are they at least Pixar animators?


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Smash and Grab had me a bit emotional. I guess I like robots?
> 
> So are they at least Pixar animators?


Yes I believe they are up and coming animators showcasing what they can do.


----------



## Firebird060

I wonder if the low cost apartments at Flamingo Crossings is a idea to try and give affordable housing to those who may have started in the college program but then want to come back after the program is over.  Its a good way to make moving to work for Disney more affordable for the temporary work force to become more perm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New villains merchandise for Villaintines Day 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...rks-merchandise-perfect-for-villaintines-day/


----------



## Mr. lncredible

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Has anyone been watching the new Pixar shorts?   I think there might be two right: Purl and Smash and Grab.
> 
> I'm not sure if they're available anywhere else but I saw them on YouTube. They're surprisingly adult, they even swear.


There was a sufficient amount of pearl clutching about this last week.


----------



## tlmadden73

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Has anyone been watching the new Pixar shorts?   I think there might be two right: Purl and Smash and Grab.
> 
> I'm not sure if they're available anywhere else but I saw them on YouTube. They're surprisingly adult, they even swear.


I didn't like Purl - It seemed like just a political statement and wasn't particularly funny or emotional. Plus it wasn't kid-friendly (not that it has to be, there just is really no warnning). 
I watched Smash and Grab and loved it. This could easily be a "before a movie" short and reminds me a LOT of Wall-E. Heck this short would have been a LOT more appropriate to put in front of Incredibles 2 instead of Bao. Bao feels like it is more in line of these Spark Shorts. An artist with a very personal story to share via animation. 

Smash and Grab was just plain entertaining!


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> Two options for Elsa with the waves I see are:
> - Simply Elsa testing her powers and having a "workout"
> - Trying to get out to where her parent's shipwreck happened for some reason (maybe something that was on board that went down with the ship)


I got the impression from the trailer that they are stranded on some other island/land (far from home).  I agree with what others have speculated - searching for their parents? 

I do like how this completes the "season" of Frozen movies:

Frozen - Summer
Frozen Fever - Spring
Olaf's Frozen Adventure - Winter
Frozen II - Fall.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Mr. lncredible said:


> There was a sufficient amount of pearl clutching about this last week.



Sorry I missed that  work has been awful.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: Four Wild Desserts Stampede Into The Mara at Disney’s Animal Kingdom Lodge


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Hip-Hop Parade and Graffiti Covered Hollywood Tower Hotel Coming to Disneyland Paris This Summer


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Unaired Categories on ABC’s Oscar Telecast Will Not Affect Any Nominated Disney Movies


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney’s Animal Kingdom Becomes Classroom for Local Students


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney and CJ 4DPLEX Partner to Release “Captain Marvel” in ScreenX Format


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Villain inspired Coctails available at the Outer Rim today only:

https://twitter.com/WDWNT/status/1095726843041378305


----------



## rteetz

The Frozen trailer with the avengers theme 

https://twitter.com/jeeveswilliams/status/1095695690150350853?s=21


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> The Frozen trailer with the avengers theme
> 
> https://twitter.com/jeeveswilliams/status/1095695690150350853?s=21



wow, some of those music queues line up perfectly with the action on the screen


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Why are they pushing villains on Valentine's day?

They don't even push them this hard on Halloween.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Why are they pushing villains on Valentine's day?
> 
> They don't even push them this hard on Halloween.


It’s Villaintines day not Valentine’s Day


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> It’s Villaintines day not Valentine’s Day



Oh Disney.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Oh Disney.



yeah, seems like they are trying like a "May the 4th be with you" "Revenge of the 5th" type thing just to sell some more cocktails and cupcakes

But I'll take what I can get when it comes to some Villain love in the parks


----------



## jknezek

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, seems like they are trying like a "May the 4th be with you" "Revenge of the 5th" type thing just to sell some more cocktails and cupcakes
> 
> But I'll take what I can get when it comes to some Villain love in the parks


To be fair, May the 4th be With You predates Disney. While it popped up as early as 1979, it really got rolling in 2008. So that's 4 years before Disney bought Lucasfilm.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> To be fair, May the 4th be With You predates Disney. While it popped up as early as 1979, it really got rolling in 2008. So that's 4 years before Disney bought Lucasfilm.



Didin't mean they made up the others - just that they are trying to capitalize on make up a day related to another day just to have special things to sell you


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Frozen II Trailer!
> 
> https://twitter.com/disneystudios/status/1095684018123755522?s=21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks to have a very dark tone.



Well, tells you almost nothing (which is typical of a teaser) except that it very much appears to be a road movie / "men on a mission" movie. I can't tell if the only characters we see are Anna and Elsa or if there is another woman in there  - I think it's all Anna - but not 100%.

First time I ever thought ELSA = FROZEN, because in this trailer she basically uses her powers like Frozone would. 

And now I'm thinking someone really needs to make a mash-up trailer for the movie "FROZONE". (Couldn't find one in a quick search - but I can't be the first to think of it.)  



TheMaxRebo said:


> Two options for Elsa with the waves I see are:
> - Simply Elsa testing her powers and having a "workout"
> - Trying to get out to where her parent's shipwreck happened for some reason (maybe something that was on board that went down with the ship)



Third option was that Anna is trapped on an island in the ocean and Elsa is trying to get to her/save her.  (There is a shot of Anna on a rock island elsewhere in the clip.)  

We don't get any idea of a villain in this clip but it's pretty likely there's a villain.  

Not sure I agree about the darker tone. The first movie is already pretty dark IMO - I don't think just because we see some dark scenes means the tone is dark. 

I also wouldn't be surprised if there is some commentary on climate change, but I think it'll be more subtle than "Elsa's powers won't work because the planet is warming up." Disney's pretty good about not hitting you over the head with messages like this.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

10th Anniversary of ‘Celebrate Gospel’ Commemorates Black History Month at Disneyland Resort


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Unaired Categories on ABC’s Oscar Telecast Will Not Affect Any Nominated Disney Movies



BTW - Booo on Disney/ABC for not airing all the categories. This completely sucks!  I'm not usually the protesting type, but I'm not going to watch because of this.


----------



## Brocktoon

********** said:


> BTW - Booo on Disney/ABC for not airing all the categories. This completely sucks!  I'm not usually the protesting type, but I'm not going to watch because of this.



From Guillermo del Toro's Twitter:

https://twitter.com/RealGDT/status/1095482783856644096

*I would not presume to suggest what categories should occur during commercials on Oscars night,  but, please: Cinematography & Editing are at the very heart of our craft. They are not inherited from a theatrical or literary tradition: they are cinema itself.*


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> BTW - Booo on Disney/ABC for not airing all the categories. This completely sucks!  I'm not usually the protesting type, but I'm not going to watch because of this.


ABC/The Academy has been very much about keeping the broadcast to 3 hours this year.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Outdoor kitchen menus for Flower and Garden

http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/2019-...er-and-garden-outdoor-kitchen-menus-released/


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> ABC/The Academy has been very much about keeping the broadcast to 3 hours this year.



You'd think taking the host out would cut time.

I'm sure they could cut a couple of their funny/but really it's not funny segments so we could see the actual awards.


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Frozen II Trailer!
> 
> https://twitter.com/disneystudios/status/1095684018123755522?s=21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks to have a very dark tone.


Is it bad the only reason I think fall it incorporated is to push new merchandise? New Anna and Elsa designs force consumers to purchase more dolls, toys, plush, costumes, etc.

I am sure there will be plot reasons, but I say merchandise is a BIG reason.


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Wreck it Ralph meet opens in Imagination pavilion
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/photo...TvCHGZTLptDV4Rcvhgvu8bWarQBPSqmla1mnUVOzZt0zM


Looks much nicer than the Innoventions temporary meet!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Brocktoon said:


> From Guillermo del Toro's Twitter:
> 
> https://twitter.com/RealGDT/status/1095482783856644096
> 
> *I would not presume to suggest what categories should occur during commercials on Oscars night,  but, please: Cinematography & Editing are at the very heart of our craft. They are not inherited from a theatrical or literary tradition: they are cinema itself.*



I also think (and Ryno tweeted out similar thoughts, I know I am not original in my thinking) is that seeing examples of good cinematrography & editing is more valuable to a film goer to help them appreciate those aspects than seeing clips of actors acting.  like, I  already know Meryl Streep is a good actress I don't need a 20 second clip to convince me


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> I can't tell if the only characters we see are Anna and Elsa or if there is another woman in there - I think it's all Anna - but not 100%.



Pretty sure it is all Anna - she has a bit of a new look/hairstyle in this film so I think it is just her in different looks


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Pretty sure it is all Anna - she has a bit of a new look/hairstyle in this film so I think it is just her in different looks



This appears to be a new character.


----------



## hertamaniac

MommaBerd said:


> I guess I didn’t realize this. When it was first announced, I was a little annoyed with the fact that these off-site hotels were getting FP privileges.



Just a quick update as I wanted edification for myself.

I spoke to the hotel (SpringHill) at Flamingo's Crossing and there are no FP's attached to a reservation at this establishment; I presume it applies to TownePlace as well.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Outdoor kitchen menus for Flower and Garden
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/2019-...er-and-garden-outdoor-kitchen-menus-released/



Oh my goodness .  Beer flights out the Wazoo! 

Mrs. Tigger is not gonna like this 

Arghhhh

on the bright side, lots of slushy's and wines so her, my daughter, my son's girlfriend and my little grandtinker are covered as well!  But, me and my boy will be tasting alot of different beers I have a feeling.


----------



## Tigger's ally

hertamaniac said:


> Just a quick update as I wanted edification for myself.
> 
> I spoke to the hotel (SpringHill) at Flamingo's Crossing and there are no FP's attached to a reservation at this establishment; I presume it applies to TownePlace as well.



yeah we stayed in the Townplace one trip about a year and a half ago.  Worked out great because we drove in at about 9 p.m. and got a great nights sleep.  So easy to get too off of 429 and then two miles to the back door of Disney. Didn't have any fastpass or early morning things then either but we didn't need them.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tigger's ally said:


> Oh my goodness .  Beer flights out the Wazoo!
> 
> Mrs. Tigger is not gonna like this
> 
> Arghhhh
> 
> on the bright side, lots of slushy's and wines so her, my daughter, my son's girlfriend and my little grandtinker are covered as well!  But, me and my boy will be tasting alot of different beers I have a feeling.



I know Craig from the DIS is not a fan of Unibroue so if he is reading this he will disagree - but I would be all over that beer flight at the Northern Bloom stand


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> I know Craig from the DIS is not a fan of Unibroue so if he is reading this he will disagree - but I would be all over that beer flight at the Northern Bloom stand



I am, and had it circled and sent it to my boy already.  Will be his first time trying the Uni's.


----------



## Disneymom1126

rteetz said:


> View attachment 382177
> 
> This appears to be a new character.



I think it's a new character too - Anna's hair isn't curly like that. Though, I do feel like the face looks similar to Anna and Elsa so maybe a relative (or maybe it's just the animation style is similar).


----------



## Bay Max

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Wonder if it's a bit darker because they know they have the younger kids and maybe they want older kids as an audience as well.



Especially since the young kids that saw the original Frozen in theaters are now a lot older.


----------



## Moliphino

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> You'd think taking the host out would cut time.
> 
> I'm sure they could cut a couple of their funny/but really it's not funny segments so we could see the actual awards.



Cut the stuff like when they brought in random people from a tour bus or went and interrupted a movie theater. That stuff dragged.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Disneymom1126 said:


> I think it's a new character too - Anna's hair isn't curly like that. Though, I do feel like the face looks similar to Anna and Elsa so maybe a relative (or maybe it's just the animation style is similar).



yeah, just re watched it and that character does look different than Anna in the other scenes - and the guy that comes flying out of the leaves might be someone new too.  Could be a relative or even a flashback, like Anna a few years ago - looks a little younger?


----------



## Bay Max

Mr. lncredible said:


> There was a sufficient amount of pearl clutching about this last week.



Did you mean "Purl clutching"?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, just re watched it and that character does look different than Anna in the other scenes - and the guy that comes flying out of the leaves might be someone new too.  Could be a relative or even a flashback, like Anna a few years ago - looks a little younger?


I have a feeling we are going to see other relatives in this film.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I have a feeling we are going to see other relatives in this film.



would make sense - they learn about the value of Family in the first film so if the discover long lost family members who need help I could see that being what gets them to leave Arrondale


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Alumni Association magicband 

http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...ney-alumni-association-released-at-company-d/


----------



## NJlauren

PolyRob said:


> Is it bad the only reason I think fall it incorporated is to push new merchandise? New Anna and Elsa designs force consumers to purchase more dolls, toys, plush, costumes, etc.
> 
> I am sure there will be plot reasons, but I say merchandise is a BIG reason.



Sign me up, I know my daughter will be asking, so I might as well start saving/buying and putting away for the holidays now.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

22nd and Final Season of Spring Training Baseball at Walt Disney World Resort Starts on Friday


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTO REPORT: Disney’s Hollywood Studios 2/13/19 (Bus Loop Construction, Muppet Shop Rearranged, and More!)


----------



## adam.adbe

rteetz said:


> I have a feeling we are going to see other relatives in this film.



Tarzan!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Family of Wines event package coming to the Contemporary from May 17-19. Includes 2 night stay, workshops, luncheons, and dinners.


----------



## OSUZorba

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> You'd think taking the host out would cut time.
> 
> I'm sure they could cut a couple of their funny/but really it's not funny segments so we could see the actual awards.


It'll be just like NBC's coverage of the Olympics. Cut sports to show more stories and people talking. No one care about anything other than the US performance, right?


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: SeaWorld Orlando Rescues Juvenile Manatee


----------



## rteetz

OSUZorba said:


> It'll be just like NBC's coverage of the Olympics. Cut sports to show more stories and people talking. No one care about anything other than the US performance, right?


Well in defense of that they have like 5 channels showing the olympics. The main NBC channel will do that but the other channels are non-stop coverage usually.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Third Edition Shrunken Zombie Head debuts at Trader Sams at WDW

http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/photo...N-TbD-_gGMme093G8UmNcgzyBWt69_mbdyH97Ecl016N0


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> I also think (and Ryno tweeted out similar thoughts, I know I am not original in my thinking) is that seeing examples of good cinematrography & editing is more valuable to a film goer to help them appreciate those aspects than seeing clips of actors acting.  like, I  already know Meryl Streep is a good actress I don't need a 20 second clip to convince me



I assume it's a ratings thing -- these awards shows have done horribly in recent years.  They seem interminable and I gave up on them years ago.  I agree wrt good vs. bad cinematography and editing.  But regardless of what might be educational to an audience, I think most couldn't care less about the "strangers" getting up on stage and accepting their awards -- they want to see the actors and maybe directors.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I assume it's a ratings thing -- these awards shows have done horribly in recent years.  They seem interminable and I gave up on them years ago.  I agree wrt good vs. bad cinematography and editing.  But regardless of what might be educational to an audience, I think most couldn't care less about the "strangers" getting up on stage and accepting their awards -- they want to see the actors and maybe directors.



I know I am not typical but I really don’t care about celebrities especially when there is all the pop and celebration and self congratulation of award shows.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> I know I am not typical but I really don’t care about celebrities especially when there is all the pop and celebration and self congratulation of award shows.


I'm with you!!  But I suspect we're in the minority...


----------



## writerguyfl

Firebird060 said:


> I wonder if the low cost apartments at Flamingo Crossings is a idea to try and give affordable housing to those who may have started in the college program but then want to come back after the program is over.  Its a good way to make moving to work for Disney more affordable for the temporary work force to become more perm



I hadn't thought about those apartments in that context.  What I think would be a total homerun would be if Disney allowed apartment residents to use the buses that take the college program participants to/from their work areas.  (Or, maybe let them pay a nominal monthly fee for that service.)

Seems like a win-win, to me.  Disney would have fewer late Cast Members (stuck in traffic, car won't start, regular buses are running behind) and those Cast Members could actually live there without having to own a car.  They could use real taxis, unlicensed taxis (Uber, Lyft), or even something like Zip Car for stuff like groceries.  Or, just have a single car in a multiple roommates situation.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

rteetz said:


> The Frozen trailer with the avengers theme
> 
> https://twitter.com/jeeveswilliams/status/1095695690150350853?s=21


And here’s the Avengers trailer with Let It Go...

https://twitter.com/jeeveswilliams/status/1095796360006287360?s=20


----------



## UncleMike101

TheMaxRebo said:


> I know I am not typical but I really don’t care about celebrities especially when there is all the pop and celebration and self congratulation of award shows.





MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I'm with you!!  But I suspect we're in the minority...


Add me to the group......
Any more I see them as self centered court jesters who have a vastly overrated opinion of their importance in the World.


----------



## Firebird060

writerguyfl said:


> I hadn't thought about those apartments in that context.  What I think would be a total homerun would be if Disney allowed apartment residents to use the buses that take the college program participants to/from their work areas.  (Or, maybe let them pay a nominal monthly fee for that service.)
> 
> Seems like a win-win, to me.  Disney would have fewer late Cast Members (stuck in traffic, car won't start, regular buses are running behind) and those Cast Members could actually live there without having to own a car.  They could use real taxis, unlicensed taxis (Uber, Lyft), or even something like Zip Car for stuff like groceries.  Or, just have a single car in a multiple roommates situation.



Makes since to me, I mean since they are building more college program housing already over there, you transition from College program to regular cast member, rent a apartment there, you would already know the area and business that are being built in that Area so there is no learning curve on how to get to work,  and honestly it would be a decent perk for those employees if they were able to just catch a ride on the college program buses. It gives Disney a more reliable workforce and a starts to extend the "bubble" for employees.  If they put in a decent Grocery store in Flamingo, other than for doctors and other stuff in Orlando you could theoretically have a low cost affordable living for part of your work force that might not leave the bubble for months on end.


----------



## The Pho

*News
*
Tower of Terror to run at lower capacity through spring and summer for refurbishment.

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...-at-reduced-capacity-due-to-refurbishment.htm

Thankfully it’s staying open throughout, being able to refurb one side at a time let’s us experience the ride still and allows it to get the attention it needs.
It also says that Fastpasses will be greatly reduced for it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Firebird060 said:


> Makes since to me, I mean since they are building more college program housing already over there, you transition from College program to regular cast member, rent a apartment there, you would already know the area and business that are being built in that Area so there is no learning curve on how to get to work,  and honestly it would be a decent perk for those employees if they were able to just catch a ride on the college program buses. It gives Disney a more reliable workforce and a starts to extend the "bubble" for employees.  If they put in a decent Grocery store in Flamingo, other than for doctors and other stuff in Orlando you could theoretically have a low cost affordable living for part of your work force that might not leave the bubble for months on end.



No idea if they would/could do this but wonder if they could offer ability to move to one of these only if your rating while on the college program is high enough or let those with the best reviews get first pick or something

Just another way to have it as a carrot for people to perform well while on the program (though I suspect those that are interested in staying beyond their program are probably not the ones just doing the program to have a fun summer, but are taking it more serious)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Pho said:


> *News
> *
> Tower of Terror to run at lower capacity through spring and summer for refurbishment.
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...-at-reduced-capacity-due-to-refurbishment.htm
> 
> Thankfully it’s staying open throughout, being able to refurb one side at a time let’s us experience the ride still and allows it to get the attention it needs.
> It also says that Fastpasses will be greatly reduced for it.



Glad to see it is for this and not just they are reducing staffing to save $ or something .... and it good they don't need to fully take it down - and makes sense they would want it running at peak performance once Galaxy's Edge opens

Definitely moves it up the priority list for FP for me for our August trip


----------



## DarthGallifrey

rteetz said:


> I know. It looks very interesting.



Didn't really care for the first one but I saw potential with the characters and world.  This looks promising


----------



## DarthGallifrey

rteetz said:


> My immediate thought with the ocean scene was trying to find the ship wreck.



Maybe Ariel will show up and help her


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New member discounts for DVC on DCL and ABD

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ures-by-disney-announce-new-member-discounts/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DarthGallifrey said:


> Maybe Ariel will show up and help her



not saying that will happen but would be interesting if they reference more explicitly any of those linkage stories between the films.  Supposedly when their parents were shipwrecked they were traveling to attend Rapunzel and Flynn's wedding which is why they in turn show up in Arendelle for the coronation ceremony


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Paige O’hara Surprises the Beast

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ige-ohara-surprises-beast-for-valentines-day/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Sleeping Beauty Alex and Ani

https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/photos-ne...uble-sided-design-waltzes-into-magic-kingdom/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Tower of Terror refurb this summer

https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/twilight-...s-spring-summer-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Tsum Tsum game coming to Nintendo Switch

https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/disney-tsum-tsum-festival-announced-for-nintendo-switch/


----------



## TheFloatingBear

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Paige O’hara Surprises the Beast
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ige-ohara-surprises-beast-for-valentines-day/



Love this! How fun would it be to purchase one of her signed pieces!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New items at The Polite Pig

http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/revie...eatballs-smoked-turkey-sandwich-and-desserts/


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Tower of Terror refurb this summer
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/twilight-...s-spring-summer-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


Any idea of the actual dates?


----------



## Phicinfan

TheMaxRebo said:


> not saying that will happen but would be interesting if they reference more explicitly any of those linkage stories between the films. * Supposedly when their parents were shipwrecked* they were traveling to attend Rapunzel and Flynn's wedding which is why they in turn show up in Arendelle for the coronation ceremony


Thus all the Tarzan jokes, as I believe the picture in Tarzan of his parents look exactly like Frozen parents - and were shipwrecked.  Its all a reach, and sometimes I feel this is just the animators having fun...but it is interesting.


----------



## rteetz

OSUZorba said:


> Any idea of the actual dates?


Not sure. It’s not closing so it will just be reduced capacity like Toy Story Mania a while back.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

DarthGallifrey said:


> Maybe Ariel will show up and help her



You know honestly if Disney were smart that's what they'd do. Look at all the internet ruckus over the princesses being in wreck it Ralph together.

Just start doing crossover movies and watch the money roll in.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Phicinfan said:


> Thus all the Tarzan jokes, as I believe the picture in Tarzan of his parents look exactly like Frozen parents - and were shipwrecked.  Its all a reach, and sometimes I feel this is just the animators having fun...but it is interesting.



oh, definitely - though that does look a lot like Rapunzel (after her hair was cut) in Frozen - but do agree that most likely just the animators having fun and putting in little Easter Eggs that don't man much in the big picture


----------



## SaharanTea

The Pho said:


> *News
> *
> Tower of Terror to run at lower capacity through spring and summer for refurbishment.
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...-at-reduced-capacity-due-to-refurbishment.htm
> 
> Thankfully it’s staying open throughout, being able to refurb one side at a time let’s us experience the ride still and allows it to get the attention it needs.
> It also says that Fastpasses will be greatly reduced for it.



I get the need, and I am thankful it isn't closing entirely.

But the selfish part of me wants it at full capacity when I'm there so I can ride it several times.


----------



## mfly

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> You know honestly if Disney were smart that's what they'd do. Look at all the internet ruckus over the princesses being in wreck it Ralph together.
> 
> Just start doing crossover movies and watch the money roll in.


They’ll start the crossover movies *after* the current live-action trend stops becoming a cash cow...


----------



## siren0119

Phicinfan said:


> Thus all the Tarzan jokes, as I believe the picture in Tarzan of his parents look exactly like Frozen parents - and were shipwrecked.  Its all a reach, and sometimes I feel this is just the animators having fun...but it is interesting.



LOL that theory ALWAYS drives me crazy (that Tarzan is the child of Anna/Elsa's parents).  It's not even a reach, the treehouse has a photo of tarzan as a baby in the arms of his parents - unless the journey from Arundell was 18 months long, and his parents just *happened* to have a camera, photo paper and developing equipment on the boat with them (that somehow survived the sinking of the ship), there's no way Anna/Elsa's parents could depart Arundell and arrive in Africa with a child AND photographic evidence of them as a family LOL.  Nevermind that the time periods fall about 40-50 years apart. 

I am such fun at parties.


----------



## DarthGallifrey

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> You know honestly if Disney were smart that's what they'd do. Look at all the internet ruckus over the princesses being in wreck it Ralph together.
> 
> Just start doing crossover movies and watch the money roll in.



I would love it haha.  

Also, great username.  I am an OSU graduate and grew up in Columbus


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

DarthGallifrey said:


> I would love it haha.
> 
> Also, great username.  I am an OSU graduate and grew up in Columbus





Nice!  I went to Ohio State and then lived in Clintonville for several years.

Used this as my name when I was in my first year of law school and going insane so decided I was going to drag my boyfriend on his first ever Disney trip.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Animal Kingdom update 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/photo-rep...-19-kevin-from-up-maintenance-in-pandora-etc/


----------



## rteetz

Maintenance report from WDWNT 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/weekly-wa...nance-report-2-13-19-addition-by-subtraction/


----------



## OKW Lover

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Outdoor kitchen menus for Flower and Garden
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/2019-...er-and-garden-outdoor-kitchen-menus-released/


Unless I missed something, they may need to


rteetz said:


> Maintenance report from WDWNT
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/weekly-wa...nance-report-2-13-19-addition-by-subtraction/


OMG!!!   My day is ruined!!!!   
*Needs Repair*
*Walt Disney World Resort*

The “t” in Walt on the road entrance sign (536/Epcot Center Drive) is burnt out. (2/10/19)


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

OKW Lover said:


> OMG!!!   My day is ruined!!!!
> *Needs Repair*
> *Walt Disney World Resort*
> 
> The “t” in Walt on the road entrance sign (536/Epcot Center Drive) is burnt out. (2/10/19)


SHUT IT DOWN.


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Sorry I missed that  work has been awful.



I wouldn't say I've been missing it Bob It was the usual "Think of the children" and "Bao was terrible" brouhaha. As I look lovingly at my precious Bao plush sitting peacefully on my desk at work


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
ADR modifications back on MDE

https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/dining-reservation-modifications-returns-to-my-disney-experience-app/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Frozen 2 trailer breaks views records

https://twitter.com/disneystudios/status/1096140093973098496?s=21


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Some Florida lawmakers want to change Reedy Creek some rules regarding firefighters and the fact Disney is allowed to build a Nuclear Power Plant

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/tourism/os-bz-disney-nuclear-20190214-story.html


----------



## Killer Fish

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> You know honestly if Disney were smart that's what they'd do. Look at all the internet ruckus over the princesses being in wreck it Ralph together.
> 
> Just start doing crossover movies and watch the money roll in.



Funny thing is that all of the hype for the Princess inclusion in Wreck it Ralph 2 really did not do much for overall box office. I thought for sure the princess boost was going to send it soaring but finishing less than 10 Million above the originals domestic and up 23 Million worldwide had to have been much lower than they were expecting.


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Frozen 2 trailer breaks views records
> 
> https://twitter.com/disneystudios/status/1096140093973098496?s=21


  I'm sure this is just the first of many records that Frozen II is going to break!!


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
DCA update 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/photo-rep...ment-minnie-mouse-balloon-popcorn-bucket-etc/


----------



## dlavender

scrappinginontario said:


> I'm sure this is just the first of many records that Frozen II is going to break!!



Showed DD4 the trailer last night.

She asked me this morning if it was November.......


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Killer Fish said:


> Funny thing is that all of the hype for the Princess inclusion in Wreck it Ralph 2 really did not do much for overall box office. I thought for sure the princess boost was going to send it soaring but finishing less than 10 Million above the originals domestic and up 23 Million worldwide had to have been much lower than they were expecting.



Though that scene was very popular on youtube and stuff, so guess hard to isolate the impact that had ... like, if that wasn't part of the movie would it have done worse?  So even if totals were lower than expected would they have been way lower without that scene?

They also had some merchandising with the new comfy costumes.  And obviously video games where the different characters interact are popular

I don't think they would want to do many movies like that (if you do it all the time the novelty wears off) but if they did one film with cross overs that are sort of outside the regular universe (so like an "elseworlds") it could be fun


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Caribbean Beach and Riviera update 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/photos-ca...ruction-update-2-12-19-skyliner-stations-etc/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Give Kids the World Willage unveils new fully accessible attraction

https://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney...32V2H02w8SW7Mxg07RZlkOXy1a3r2nwWbPxyPERxLQ0Gs


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Some Florida lawmakers want to change Reedy Creek some rules regarding firefighters and the fact Disney is allowed to build a Nuclear Power Plant
> 
> https://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/tourism/os-bz-disney-nuclear-20190214-story.html


Interesting. The power plants that my husband's company designs and builds are pretty much all natural gas nowadays. They've done equipment replacement contracts for nuclear power plants but not building a brand new one. I did some looking though and I hadn't realized but I guess nuclear power plants are starting to get an increase in interest. I asked my husband and he originally said no new ones were being built, at least his company, except for in Asia.

So originally my thoughts were doubtful Disney would even dabble in nuclear (as the optics are not good these days on it) but I looked up and saw that Georgia has an expansion in construction phases so it may not be completely out of the realm that in FL new ones could be built (I'm not counting the Turkey Point expansion in FL because it's been pushed back as far as I can tell on actual construction). Built by Disney? Not sure though because again optics. I'm guessing they would probably distance themselves in terms of name connection if they ever were to build one especially given their recent endeavors for being greener in various things; the image of nuclear is not really a positive one in terms of the public these days (with at least some being very valid reasons).


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Frozen 2 trailer breaks views records
> 
> https://twitter.com/disneystudios/status/1096140093973098496?s=21



Not even close to the Avengers.


----------



## danikoski

jerseygal said:


> Hampton Inns usually do a good job. This will be a good option for those staying off site!



I would love more Hilton properties near WDW. I stay at Embassy/Homewood Suites often for work, so I end up raking in the points. The DoubleTree at Disney Springs I've eyed as off site for our SWGE trip in a year or two. But I like Hampton Inns too.


----------



## jerseygal

danikoski said:


> I would love more Hilton properties near WDW. I stay at Embassy/Homewood Suites often for work, so I end up raking in the points. The DoubleTree at Disney Springs I've eyed as off site for our SWGE trip in a year or two. But I like Hampton Inns too.


 Find Hampton to be a good value and clean accommodations and decent breakfast.


----------



## tarak

soniam said:


> I wouldn't say I've been missing it Bob It was the usual "Think of the children" and "Bao was terrible" brouhaha. As I look lovingly at my precious Bao plush sitting peacefully on my desk at work



Wait - there was a Bao plush?


----------



## OSUZorba

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Interesting. The power plants that my husband's company designs and builds are pretty much all natural gas nowadays. They've done equipment replacement contracts for nuclear power plants but not building a brand new one. I did some looking though and I hadn't realized but I guess nuclear power plants are starting to get an increase in interest. I asked my husband and he originally said no new ones were being built, at least his company, except for in Asia.
> 
> So originally my thoughts were doubtful Disney would even dabble in nuclear (as the optics are not good these days on it) but I looked up and saw that Georgia has an expansion in construction phases so it may not be completely out of the realm that in FL new ones could be built (I'm not counting the Turkey Point expansion in FL because it's been pushed back as far as I can tell on actual construction). Built by Disney? Not sure though because again optics. I'm guessing they would probably distance themselves in terms of name connection if they ever were to build one especially given their recent endeavors for being greener in various things; the image of nuclear is not really a positive one in terms of the public these days (with at least some being very valid reasons).


The one in Georgia is way over budget and way behind. It was supposed to be the proof one could still be built economical and it has failed at that. Unless a drastically new type of reactor becomes commercially viable I think there is less than a zero percent chance Disney wants to build one.


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Interesting. The power plants that my husband's company designs and builds are pretty much all natural gas nowadays. They've done equipment replacement contracts for nuclear power plants but not building a brand new one. I did some looking though and I hadn't realized but I guess nuclear power plants are starting to get an increase in interest. I asked my husband and he originally said no new ones were being built, at least his company, except for in Asia.
> 
> So originally my thoughts were doubtful Disney would even dabble in nuclear (as the optics are not good these days on it) but I looked up and saw that Georgia has an expansion in construction phases so it may not be completely out of the realm that in FL new ones could be built (I'm not counting the Turkey Point expansion in FL because it's been pushed back as far as I can tell on actual construction). Built by Disney? Not sure though because again optics. I'm guessing they would probably distance themselves in terms of name connection if they ever were to build one especially given their recent endeavors for being greener in various things; the image of nuclear is not really a positive one in terms of the public these days (with at least some being very valid reasons).


Disney has been full speed ahead on solar lately so I don’t see Disney building a nuclear plant anytime soon. It’s probably just one of those things they threw in the deal in order to help persuade Walt to pick Orlando. At that time Disney was also planning to built the original Epcot.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney’s Pirates of the Caribbean reboot hits snag as writers drop out...

https://www.comingsoon.net/movies/n...riters-exit/amp#click=https://t.co/zhIBY26JIy


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> Disney has been full speed ahead on solar lately so I don’t see Disney building a nuclear plant anytime soon. It’s probably just one of those things they threw in the deal in order to help persuade Walt to pick Orlando. At that time Disney was also planning to built the original Epcot.


The thing with Nuclear is that is lends itself perfectly to a giant hidden Mickey.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Captain Marvel appears on the cover of the Spring 2019 issue of D23 magazine:

By D23 Team

This March, Marvel Studios’ epic new adventure _Captain Marvel_ flies into theaters, and_ Disney twenty-three_was on set during production. This groundbreaking new movie explores the origin story of Carol Danvers, and stars Brie Larson and Samuel L. Jackson give us the behind-the-scenes details about making the film, plus the charming story of how they have become good friends. Can’t get enough of Captain Marvel? Every copy of _Disney twenty-three, _which is delivered to Gold Members of D23: The Official Disney Fan Club, will include an exclusive poster highlighting 10 amazing characters moviegoers will meet when the film opens in March.

he Marvel sneak peeks don’t stop there! Fans have been waiting with bated breath for any details on _Avengers: Endgame_, and D23 has the scoop from directors Anthony and Joe Russo themselves on what fans can expect in the follow-up to last year’s smash hit, _Avengers: Infinity War._ Marvel Studios’ executive vice president of production, Victoria Alonso, opens the doors to her impressive office. Author Lorraine Cink gives a preview of some of the 65 powerful women celebrated in her colorful and very funny new book, _Marvel Powers of a Girl_. And fans will shrink down to explore the new attraction _Ant-Man and The Wasp: Nano Battle!,_ a pulse-quickening adventure that will have the titular heroes—and guests at Hong Kong Disneyland—facing off against the powers of the wicked agents of Hydra.

Also this March, Tim Burton reimagines _Dumbo_ with a dazzling, live-action tale that opens up the magical world of the animated classic in thrilling ways. In exclusive interviews, Burton and stars Colin Farrell and Danny DeVito reveal what it took to bring this enchanting tale to life—and we finally find out what happens after the title character’s famous first flight.

And in celebration of D23’s 10th anniversary, the back cover of the publication features a “10 FAN-tastic Years” patch, exclusively for D23 Gold Members.

Also included in the Spring issue of_ Disney twenty-three_:


We get the sitch from the stars of Disney Channel’s _Kim Possible_ live-action movie on accomplishing their Vancouver “bucket list” and celebrating the original animated series
A fond look back at Walt Disney World Resort’s _Dumbo’s Circus Parade_
Disneynature’s icebreaking new feature, _Penguins_, which follows a first-time father’s hilarious and heartfelt adventures
Raven-Symoné reflects on the totally stellar 20th anniversary of _Zenon: Girl of the 21st Century_
An exploration of Walt Disney’s revolutionary Alice Comedies, which blended animation and live-action in innovative new ways
Every big Disney Parks announcement from D23’s _Destination D_ event—from _Star Wars_: Galaxy’s Edge news to a first look at the Disney Skyliner
Regular features including By the Numbers, Character Analysis, D Society, and Ask Dave


----------



## JaxDad

The Pho said:


> The thing with Nuclear is that is lends itself perfectly to a giant hidden Mickey.


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> Disney has been full speed ahead on solar lately so I don’t see Disney building a nuclear plant anytime soon. It’s probably just one of those things they threw in the deal in order to help persuade Walt to pick Orlando. At that time Disney was also planning to built the original Epcot.


In 1968 nuclear was the way of the future and everyone was wanting to build them. It would've fit in with the real EPCOT at the time.


----------



## MissGina5

Killer Fish said:


> Funny thing is that all of the hype for the Princess inclusion in Wreck it Ralph 2 really did not do much for overall box office. I thought for sure the princess boost was going to send it soaring but finishing less than 10 Million above the originals domestic and up 23 Million worldwide had to have been much lower than they were expecting.



Personally, I thought that maybe they showed me too much of the princess stuff and that there wouldnt be much else of the princesses other than what had been released already


----------



## OKW Lover

JaxDad said:


> View attachment 382443


Amused that it took 50+ years for this to be an "issue".  Slow news day?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Toledo in Gran Destino menu revealed 

http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/first...s-steak-seafood-coming-to-gran-destino-tower/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Good Morning America shared new look at Toy Story 4
https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...he89qZMm7KL87CcY79Ua8gnXY_tZOMxqxVdG__e_T9tfk

not much of a clip but looks to me more from the actual film than the other trailers that have been out there

Interesting that you see Bo Peep in her original outfit not the new one that has been teased - so I guess she gets the new one as a plot point in the movie vs just having it

Like how it seems more like classic toy story with the toys working together, etc.


----------



## firefly_ris

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Good Morning America shared new look at Toy Story 4
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...he89qZMm7KL87CcY79Ua8gnXY_tZOMxqxVdG__e_T9tfk
> 
> not much of a clip but looks to me more from the actual film than the other trailers that have been out there
> 
> Interesting that you see Bo Peep in her original outfit not the new one that has been teased - so I guess she gets the new one as a plot point in the movie vs just having it
> 
> Like how it seems more like classic toy story with the toys working together, etc.



I love the ceramic Enesco Growing Up girl figures! I had a flashback seeing those.


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

For those who get the Decades channel, “Through the Decades” has a segment on “Cinderella “ which debuted in Boston on Feb 15, 1950. It included short snippets of interviews with Ollie Johnston, Frank Thomas, and Ward Kimball. The show airs again at 8pm ET tonight and will be on their website in a day or so. There are some not-kid-friendly segments as well ((Jeffrey Dahmer) so be warned, you may not want to watch everything with little ones.


----------



## Gusey

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Good Morning America shared new look at Toy Story 4
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...he89qZMm7KL87CcY79Ua8gnXY_tZOMxqxVdG__e_T9tfk
> 
> not much of a clip but looks to me more from the actual film than the other trailers that have been out there
> 
> Interesting that you see Bo Peep in her original outfit not the new one that has been teased - so I guess she gets the new one as a plot point in the movie vs just having it
> 
> Like how it seems more like classic toy story with the toys working together, etc.



Looks like a flashback as the bedroom wall says Molly, who is Andy's younger sister in Toy Story 1-3


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Gusey said:


> Looks like a flashback as the bedroom wall says Molly, who is Andy's younger sister in Toy Story 1-3



oooh, good catch, didn't even think of that.  Could make sense - especially if some of the new toys don't know Bo Peep and this is a story to introduce her to them or something


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Annual Passholder 40% at Maria and Enzos deal extended through March

http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/maria-and-enzos-40-annual-passholder-discount-extended-through-march/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Fairytails pin trading event coming to Epcot 

http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/2019-disney-fairytails-epcot-pin-trading-event-dates-announced/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney will launch Star Wars Episode 9 and Frozen 2 merchandise on the same day

https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/disney-an...for-star-wars-and-frozen-2-inspired-products/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Grapefruit garage delayed

https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/breaking-grapefruit-garage-opening-at-disney-springs-delayed-once-again/


----------



## skier_pete

Gusey said:


> Looks like a flashback as the bedroom wall says Molly, who is Andy's younger sister in Toy Story 1-3




Good catch. I was thinking this might be the case anyways - perhaps we are looking back to how they "lost" Bo Peep between TS2 and 3. 

Ha,ha for a bunch of adults, we spend way too much time analyzing a clip from a Toy Story movie.


----------



## Phicinfan

********** said:


> Good catch. I was thinking this might be the case anyways - perhaps we are looking back to how they "lost" Bo Peep between TS2 and 3.
> 
> Ha,ha for a bunch of adults, we spend way too much time analyzing a clip from a Toy Story movie.


Okay I am working off past memory, so bear with me.

but also this scene shown is from a 2nd floor, I am pretty sure the new child(don't know name sorry) that Andy left toys with was in a one story house as well.  So if true, this has to be some type of flashback moment.


----------



## amalone1013

firefly_ris said:


> I love the ceramic Enesco Growing Up girl figures! I had a flashback seeing those.


Oh wow, I had those through 8-10 and hated having to display them in my room as a kid  finally my mom let me put them out at a garage sale, and so did my younger sister. I had completely forgotten about them!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Good catch. I was thinking this might be the case anyways - perhaps we are looking back to how they "lost" Bo Peep between TS2 and 3.
> 
> Ha,ha for a bunch of adults, we spend way too much time analyzing a clip from a Toy Story movie.



well, not sure if they really are kid movies - at least part 3 hit me in the *feels* as an adult who has had to "put away childish things and get to adulting"




Phicinfan said:


> Okay I am working off past memory, so bear with me.
> 
> but also this scene shown is from a 2nd floor, I am pretty sure the new child(don't know name sorry) that Andy left toys with was in a one story house as well.  So if true, this has to be some type of flashback moment.



the girls that has them now is named Bonnie


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*RUMOR: NEWS:*

Disney Springs to add Mac n Cheese food truck and Ron John Surf Shop:

https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/ron-jon-surf-shop-mac-and-cheese-food-truck-coming-soon-to-disney-springs/

Edit: Now Confirmed by Ron John
https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/confirmed-ron-jon-surf-shop-to-open-new-location-at-disney-springs/


----------



## evlaina

amalone1013 said:


> Oh wow, I had those through 8-10 and hated having to display them in my room as a kid  finally my mom let me put them out at a garage sale, and so did my younger sister. I had completely forgotten about them!


I LOVED them as a little girl and my parents actually let me play with them. I stopped displaying them around 10 years old but my mom bought them for me through graduation. They must be in their attic somewhere.


----------



## evlaina

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney will launch Star Wars Episode 9 and Frozen 2 merchandise on the same day
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/disney-an...for-star-wars-and-frozen-2-inspired-products/


Relative newbie here - will this affect stores in the parks? Our last day at WDW is October 4th so I may have to do some shopping that day before we leave!


----------



## TheFloatingBear

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, *not sure if they really are kid movies* - at least part 3 hit me in the *feels* as an adult who has had to "put away childish things and get to adulting"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the girls that has them now is named Bonnie



Just watched the other night and Bonnie's house does look like a one story. 

It hits me that way too and it brings up feelings of transitioning to adulthood, but as both I, and my kids, grow older, I find myself identifying more and more with Andy's mom! Once it hits that scene of them saying goodbye in his packed up room, I'm a mess. Not single tear rolling down my cheek crying, but messy sobbing! And sobbing until the end! My sister's kids are about Andy's "age" and she's the same way!  I don't know if I'm emotionally prepared for Toy Story 4!

ETA: I get weepy just typing this!


----------



## jlundeen

TheFloatingBear said:


> Just watched the other night and Bonnie's house does look like a one story.
> 
> It hits me that way too and it brings up feelings of transitioning to adulthood, but as both I, and my kids, grow older, I find myself identifying more and more with Andy's mom! Once it hits that scene of them saying goodbye in his packed up room, I'm a mess. Not single tear rolling down my cheek crying, but messy sobbing! And sobbing until the end! My sister's kids are about Andy's "age" and she's the same way!  I don't know if I'm emotionally prepared for Toy Story 4!
> 
> ETA: I get weepy just typing this!


I was a mess in that movie too... walked out of the theater still sniffing...


----------



## TheFloatingBear

jlundeen said:


> I was a mess in that movie too... walked out of the theater still sniffing...



We'll need to pack our tissues for Toy Story 4!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Cinderella Castle Otterbox

https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/photo-new...-place-on-earth-otterbox-phone-case-released/


----------



## rteetz

evlaina said:


> Relative newbie here - will this affect stores in the parks? Our last day at WDW is October 4th so I may have to do some shopping that day before we leave!


It might but I would say it will too much. It depends on the items released.


----------



## danikoski

soniam said:


> I wouldn't say I've been missing it Bob It was the usual "Think of the children" and "Bao was terrible" brouhaha. As I look lovingly at my precious Bao plush sitting peacefully on my desk at work





I just watched Bao last month during the furlough (I caught up on some Disney movies I'd missed). It completely hit me in the gut. I am an only child, and I know my mom felt like the mom in Bao many days. Now I have my own son and stepson and I can relate more to how my mom felt. I thought Bao was beautiful.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Updated My Disney Experience shows new Mobile Order Interface

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...erience-app-shows-new-mobile-order-interface/

"Guests with allergies and dietary restrictions now have better and easier access to options that will suit their needs." - nice to see that part


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney will launch Star Wars Episode 9 and Frozen 2 merchandise on the same day
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/disney-an...for-star-wars-and-frozen-2-inspired-products/


Interesting - Star Wars merchandise has definitely suffered since the Last Jedi. (or they just made TOO much stuff - you still see toys filling the shelves at Target (and Toys R Us before it disappeared)) -- odds are Frozen products could outsell it, but Frozen doesn't draw the "collectors" that will snatch up all the Star Wars figures on Day 1. Heh.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New D-Tech on demand designs 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/photos-ne...-and-attractions-phone-case-designs-released/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
C3PO leaving star tours queue for refurbishment 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/star-tour...orarily-removed-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## nkosiek

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New D-Tech on demand designs
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/photos-ne...-and-attractions-phone-case-designs-released/


And now I need a new phone case with that Philharmagic one being released.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


> C3PO leaving star tours queue for refurbishment


I agree with the article's author. The queue is at least as good as the ride itself!


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Pop-Up Disney! A Mickey Celebration Coming Soon to the Disneyland Resort


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Pop-Up Disney! A Mickey Celebration Coming Soon to the Disneyland Resort


So thats what they are doing with ESPN for now.


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> So thats what they are doing with ESPN for now.


Yup. My guess is after the exhibit is done the space will probably be converted to another restaurant.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Paddlefish at Disney Springs to host roof top Mardi Gras dining event:
https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ings-to-host-mardi-gras-rooftop-dining-event/


----------



## wareagle57

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Paddlefish at Disney Springs to host roof top Mardi Gras dining event:
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ings-to-host-mardi-gras-rooftop-dining-event/



Is the rooftop usually available for people to just hang out/have a drink? Or do you need reservations?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> C3PO leaving star tours queue for refurbishment
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/star-tour...orarily-removed-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/



He does like his oil baths.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wareagle57 said:


> Is the rooftop usually available for people to just hang out/have a drink? Or do you need reservations?



I've never eaten there so I am not sure - I believe you can just have a drink there though.... I know there are definitely areas you can just go an have a drink and don't need ADRs and I know at least some of them are outside but it is multi level so not sure which levels that applies to


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Filming on Episode 9 is a wrap!

https://twitter.com/jjabrams/status/1096496364576493568?s=21


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Filming on Episode 9 is a wrap!
> 
> https://twitter.com/jjabrams/status/1096496364576493568?s=21


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Cast for High School Musical: The Musical

https://d23.com/meet-cast-high-school-musical-musical-series/


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Cast for High School Musical: The Musical
> 
> https://d23.com/meet-cast-high-school-musical-musical-series/


  Excited for this one!  Looks like we'll be subscribing to Disney+ as long as it's reasonable and, available in Canada.


----------



## rteetz

scrappinginontario said:


> Excited for this one!  Looks like we'll be subscribing to Disney+ as long as it's reasonable and, available in Canada.


I think they could’ve been a little more creative on the name...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Cast for High School Musical: The Musical
> 
> https://d23.com/meet-cast-high-school-musical-musical-series/



eh, I'll just wait for the musical version


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> eh, I'll just wait for the musical version


High School Musical: The Musical: Musical II


----------



## soniam

tarak said:


> Wait - there was a Bao plush?



Yes! I saw it on the Disney Store online site one day and grabbed it.

https://www.shopdisney.com/bao-plush-4-12-1479843



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Grapefruit garage delayed
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/breaking-grapefruit-garage-opening-at-disney-springs-delayed-once-again/



Not pamplemousse!



TheMaxRebo said:


> *RUMOR: NEWS:*
> 
> Disney Springs to add Mac n Cheese food truck and Ron John Surf Shop:
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/ron-jon-surf-shop-mac-and-cheese-food-truck-coming-soon-to-disney-springs/
> 
> Edit: Now Confirmed by Ron John
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/confirmed-ron-jon-surf-shop-to-open-new-location-at-disney-springs/



Mmmm, mac n cheese


danikoski said:


> I just watched Bao last month during the furlough (I caught up on some Disney movies I'd missed). It completely hit me in the gut. I am an only child, and I know my mom felt like the mom in Bao many days. Now I have my own son and stepson and I can relate more to how my mom felt. I thought Bao was beautiful.



I tear up every time I see it. I find it to be beautiful too and incredibly symbolic. I was so glad it was included in the Incredibles 2 DVD.


----------



## Dean Marino

.


----------



## ksromack

jennamfeo said:


> That Pizza Planet Pizza Peel!


I've been meaning to buy a pizza peel for hubby to use on his smoker, looks like this one is a winner.



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Outdoor kitchen menus for Flower and Garden
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/2019-...er-and-garden-outdoor-kitchen-menus-released/


YES, please!  Taking our dd and her boyfriend in May and I have a feeling we'll be spending lots of time at Epcot!



rteetz said:


> View attachment 382177
> 
> This appears to be a new character.


At first I thought it was a younger Anna as well....but Anna has always been shown with her hair in braids or very small pigtails (when she was very young). I vote for a new character, a family member.



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney Family of Wines event package coming to the Contemporary from May 17-19. Includes 2 night stay, workshops, luncheons, and dinners.


When and how is this bookable?  



TheMaxRebo said:


> well, not sure if they really are kid movies - at least part 3 hit me in the *feels* as an adult who has had to "put away childish things and get to adulting"





TheFloatingBear said:


> Just watched the other night and Bonnie's house does look like a one story.
> 
> It hits me that way too and it brings up feelings of transitioning to adulthood, but as both I, and my kids, grow older, I find myself identifying more and more with Andy's mom! Once it hits that scene of them saying goodbye in his packed up room, I'm a mess. Not single tear rolling down my cheek crying, but messy sobbing! And sobbing until the end! My sister's kids are about Andy's "age" and she's the same way!  I don't know if I'm emotionally prepared for Toy Story 4!
> 
> ETA: I get weepy just typing this!


Oh, yes.  This movie came out in summer of 2010, just as my youngest was heading off to college.  What a sobfest that was!


----------



## rteetz

ksromack said:


> When and how is this bookable?


Through travel agents for sure. Probably on the phone with Disney as well.


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> Through travel agents for sure. Probably on the phone with Disney as well.


I just found this and the price point excludes my group of 4!

_"Space is very limited for this event and packages must be booked by May 3rd (though I’d expect it to sell out earlier than that). The price is $2,950 per person based on adult double occupancy (two adults per room), so bring a friend! The package is only available for adults 21 and over. Theme park admission is not required nor is it included."_


----------



## MissGina5

guys the pooh tervis is sold out  this is what I get for waiting until my coupon code was redeemable


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney archivist Dave Smith has passed at 78


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney archivist Dave Smith has passed at 78
> 
> 
> View attachment 382687


That’s too bad, he was a pretty great guy.  Tons of great stories came from him.  Wasn’t he the last person hired by Walt personally also?


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> That’s too bad, he was a pretty great guy.  Tons of great stories came from him.  Wasn’t he the last person hired by Walt personally also?


He was hired by Roy.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> He was hired by Roy.


Alright I’m thinking of somebody else then.  At least for that fact, Dave was awesome.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney archivist Dave Smith has passed at 78
> 
> 
> View attachment 382687



Just saw this - huge loss


----------



## rteetz

Just saw on twitter but it’s true. We are losing more and more important people from Disney. Ron Miller and now Dave Smith. If you have the chance go see or listen to these important Disney people before it’s too late. 

Someone protect Bob Gurr please.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Apparently now pins will be locked items at merchandise locations 

https://twitter.com/thedclblog/status/1096597568396644352?s=21


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Just saw on twitter but it’s true. We are losing more and more important people from Disney. Ron Miller and now Dave Smith. If you have the chance go see or listen to these important Disney people before it’s too late.
> 
> Someone protect Bob Gurr please.



Important people and also fewer and fewer that worked with Walt first hand - important to listen to them and record what they say, in their voice


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Fuel rods now available at Universal but swaps cost $3

http://ow.ly/iGLw50lx5Ke


----------



## UncleMike101

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Apparently now pins will be locked items at merchandise locations
> 
> https://twitter.com/thedclblog/status/1096597568396644352?s=21


I wonder if the number of pin sales that they lose, due to the inconvenience of having to get a cast member to unlock the desired pin, will be more than the number of pins shoplifted before the pins were locked?


----------



## hertamaniac

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Fuel rods now available at Universal but swaps cost $3
> 
> http://ow.ly/iGLw50lx5Ke



With the higher energy density they are claiming typically comes at a higher risk of safety.  I fully believe they have done sufficient testing to roll this out the general public.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

UncleMike101 said:


> I wonder if the number of pin sales that they lose, due to the inconvenience of having to get a cast member to unlock the desired pin, will be more than the number of pins shoplifted before the pins were locked?


My thought exactly. Seems like a tad much.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

UncleMike101 said:


> I wonder if the number of pin sales that they lose, due to the inconvenience of having to get a cast member to unlock the desired pin, will be more than the number of pins shoplifted before the pins were locked?


I'm not really sure _that_ many people will have that big of an issue with it. It's something you see from time to time out and about in everyday life. I can't really see the diehard fans suddenly up and deciding "nope not going to get anymore".

Loss prevention-wise though it's not solving all of the issues but probably provides some sort of a deterrent and I'm guessing that's more of what they are going for. Perhaps they will be watching those for a while more closely too.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> My thought exactly. Seems like a tad much.


They must be having enough issues for them to try something. Not sure what else they could do to try and help prevent it other than fully locking them up behind an enclosure which I doubt they would want to do.

Blame the people who steal.


----------



## hertamaniac

rteetz said:


> Just saw on twitter but it’s true. We are losing more and more important people from Disney. Ron Miller and now Dave Smith. If you have the chance go see or listen to these important Disney people before it’s too late.
> 
> Someone protect Bob Gurr please.



There should be a complete download of all his ideas/concept, now, while we believe he is fully coherent.  Gurr probably has not only his Imagineering ideas, but perhaps others in the lineage.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I'm not really sure _that_ many people will have that big of an issue with it. It's something you see from time to time out and about in everyday life. I can't really see the diehard fans suddenly up and deciding "nope not going to get anymore".
> 
> Loss prevention-wise though it's not solving all of the issues but probably provides some sort of a deterrent and I'm guessing that's more of what they are going for. Perhaps they will be watching those for a while more closely too.


Strikes me as hugely inconvenient.  We often grab a couple as impulse purchases on our way to pay. We’ll definitely buy less this way. Particularly when it’s crowded. Can you imagine how long it will take to get someone there to unlock all of these for everyone all day long??


Feels like it might cost them more in man hours! Lol!

I suspect they’ll undo.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Strikes me as hugely inconvenient.  We often grab a couple as impulse purchases on our way to pay. We’ll defined buy less this way. Particularly when it’s crowded. Can you imagine how long it will take to get someone there to unlock all of these for everyone all day long??
> View attachment 382709
> 
> Feels like it might cost them more in man hours! Lol!
> 
> I suspect they’ll undo.


That's not the case I'm even trying to make. Life has all sorts of inconveniences due to other people's poor decisions. Like I said it must be bad enough for them to do something like this. If they find it isn't working out they will switch to something else. I see this as no different than ink tags or sensor tags. It's inconvenient to make sure they get removed (and we all know sometimes they don't get removed and then we have to go back to the store, etc) but they were on there for a reason. It's a pretty overt loss-prevention technique I'm going to assume they've thought of other things first and determined for now to try this out. It's not the end of the world to say the least to ask a CM to get it out for you  and most people I'm sure have run up against something like this elsewhere.


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I'm not really sure _that_ many people will have that big of an issue with it. It's something you see from time to time out and about in everyday life. I can't really see the diehard fans suddenly up and deciding "nope not going to get anymore".
> 
> Loss prevention-wise though it's not solving all of the issues but probably provides some sort of a deterrent and I'm guessing that's more of what they are going for. Perhaps they will be watching those for a while more closely too.


This seems like a hassle for the CMs more than anything.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> This seems like a hassle for the CMs more than anything.


Absolutely. I can imagine what this will look like in practice. I could be wrong, but I’m picturing a real mess at peak times. And at least some lost sales from people who won’t bother to wait. 

Though there obviously must be a loss issue if they’re trying this, this is one I’d be willing to bet will be undone.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> This seems like a hassle for the CMs more than anything.


No doubt. But again not the point I'm trying to make. Many things I did as a cashier back in the day were quite the hassle. That wasn't a reason for me to not do preventative and active loss-prevention. In this case Disney has decided, for now, to try this out; if it doesn't work out it doesn't work out and something else will be looked at. Honestly I think pricing of some of the pins is probably more of a deterrent in buying them (half-way joking).


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> No doubt. But again not the point I'm trying to make. Many things I did as a cashier back in the day were quite the hassle. That wasn't a reason for me to not do preventative and active loss-prevention. In this case Disney has decided, for now, to try this out; if it doesn't work out it doesn't work out and something else will be looked at. Honestly I think pricing of some of the pins is probably more of a deterrent in buying them (half-way joking).


Oh I know. Just pointing out that I think this will be an issue for them as more tedious than anything. They should just Station a CM at the pins at all times.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> Oh I know. Just pointing out that I think this will be an issue for them as more tedious than anything. They should just Station a CM at the pins at all times.


I'm thinking they probably don't want to pay a CM to do that lol but I totally get what you're saying. Putting a CM within reach to unlock it quickly or doing away with the lock entirely and just have a CM keep a closer eye on the pins is certaintly another way(s).


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> Oh I know. Just pointing out that I think this will be an issue for them as more tedious than anything. They should just Station a CM at the pins at all times.


Yeah, this seems like it will be a pain. I wonder if it will be all merchandise locations throughout WDW or just like the Emporium, Mouse Gear, etc where there is really high traffic and lots of people cutting through with multiple entrances and exits. I wouldn’t think Boutiki for example would be as bad.

Also, aren’t the cards behind the pins made of paper? Couldn’t someone just rip the card off the peg/hook?!?


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Apparently now pins will be locked items at merchandise locations
> 
> https://twitter.com/thedclblog/status/1096597568396644352?s=21





PolyRob said:


> Yeah, this seems like it will be a pain. I wonder if it will be all merchandise locations throughout WDW or just like the Emporium, Mouse Gear, etc where there is really high traffic and lots of people cutting through with multiple entrances and exits. I wouldn’t think Boutiki for example would be as bad.
> 
> Also, aren’t the cards behind the pins made of paper? Couldn’t someone just rip the card off the peg/hook?!?


And what's preventing somebody from just removing the back...sliding the pin off and leaving the paper hanging?  People that want to steal will steal, this will simply cause a nuisance to the honest and seems to serve as no deterrent whatsoever.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Today was Lee Unkrich’s last day

https://twitter.com/leeunkrich/status/1096578498968211459?s=21


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Apparently now pins will be locked items at merchandise locations
> 
> https://twitter.com/thedclblog/status/1096597568396644352?s=21


At least now the pins will stay neatly organized on the proper rack and not be put back in random wrong places. I'm just a little OCD. Or maybe a lot. Either way, that always bothered me.


----------



## sherlockmiles

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Strikes me as hugely inconvenient.  We often grab a couple as impulse purchases on our way to pay. We’ll definitely buy less this way. Particularly when it’s crowded. Can you imagine how long it will take to get someone there to unlock all of these for everyone all day long??
> 
> Feels like it might cost them more in man hours! Lol!
> 
> I suspect they’ll undo.




Mabe they'll hire more people.......


----------



## TheMaxRebo

sherlockmiles said:


> Mabe they'll hire more people.......



They just spent all that money on locks and now you want them to spend even more on more people?


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


>



Thanks for the share!


----------



## Lsdolphin

Too bad they can’t do a “pin display” similar to the stores that display balloons with numbers on each balloon then you just ask CM for the pin you want by its number.


----------



## OKW Lover

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Apparently now pins will be locked items at merchandise locations
> 
> https://twitter.com/thedclblog/status/1096597568396644352?s=21


I wonder if they would ever create a pin vending machine?  Integrate it with a MB/RFID/CC Chip reader and you could easily make pin buys without a CM involved.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OKW Lover said:


> I wonder if they would ever create a pin vending machine?  Integrate it with a MB/RFID/CC Chip reader and you could easily make pin buys without a CM involved.



That would be cool - then they could have them just out at disney Springs or even at the airport for last minute souvenirs


----------



## Lsdolphin

OKW Lover said:


> I wonder if they would ever create a pin vending machine?  Integrate it with a MB/RFID/CC Chip reader and you could easily make pin buys without a CM involved.




That’s a great idea!


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


>



This was a great little tribute!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

OKW Lover said:


> I wonder if they would ever create a pin vending machine?  Integrate it with a MB/RFID/CC Chip reader and you could easily make pin buys without a CM involved.


Interesting idea, but I don't think this would work well with all the pins that have moveable features.  Our kids have collected over the years, and they want to be able to hold it and check out what it does (something open, spins, what have you).

As @SouthFayetteFan mentioned, those who want to steal will just pull the pin off the backing.  This is just irritating to honest people.  They must be testing this, and I'd bet it's unsuccessful and is reversed.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

shopDisney’s February Disney Wisdom Featuring Mushu Now Available In-Store & Online


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS, VIDEO: Panchito’s Gifts and Sundries Renovation Fully Complete at Disney’s Coronado Springs Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Descendants 3 Trailer Debuts


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Marvel Studios Taps “Rick and Morty” Writer for Loki Series


----------



## soniam

Capang said:


> At least now the pins will stay neatly organized on the proper rack and not be put back in random wrong places. I'm just a little OCD. Or maybe a lot. Either way, that always bothered me.



So you go and fix them too, while your family leaves you behind Do you also reorganize the grocery carts in the return in the parking lot so that they fit right and aren't half way into the aisle? I can't tell you how many times someone thought I worked there while doing that. It must be the German in me that needs the orderliness


----------



## firefly_ris

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS, VIDEO: Panchito’s Gifts and Sundries Renovation Fully Complete at Disney’s Coronado Springs Resort



Looks nice but just looks like everything else they're renovating lately. Meh.

Not related but I was just there last week and so much of the same merch everywhere over and over again. Got very boring to browse around I felt.


----------



## tarak

firefly_ris said:


> Looks nice but just looks like everything else they're renovating lately. Meh.
> 
> Not related but I was just there last week and so much of the same merch everywhere over and over again. Got very boring to browse around I felt.



Agreed.  I stayed at CSR in November 2017 and I loved the gift shop as it was.  Coco had just been released and I loved the theming and different feel of the store. I don’t like how bland this looks now.


----------



## saskdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> Important people and also fewer and fewer that worked with Walt first hand - important to listen to them and record what they say, in their voice



That's the sad part for me. It feels like we are close to running out of people who actually worked with or were friends with Walt.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FYI - reposts going around about an active shooter at MCO but the Orlando Police have stated they are untrue.  There was an incident but no gun was involved


----------



## rteetz

After hours for DHS is sold out tonight


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> After hours for DHS is sold out tonight


  

Is this the first After Hours event to sell out in any park?


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Is this the first After Hours event to sell out in any park?


I don’t believe so. I think MK ones have sold out.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> After hours for DHS is sold out tonight



do we know how many people that is?  Will be interesting to see any reports of how crowded that feels.  To me the main benefit of these is the low crowds so if they don't feel "empty" and there are even 20 min waits for rides I reduces the value a bit I think


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> do we know how many people that is?  Will be interesting to see any reports of how crowded that feels.  To me the main benefit of these is the low crowds so if they don't feel "empty" and there are even 20 min waits for rides I reduces the value a bit I think


No specific numbers have ever been given out.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Disneyland update 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/photo-rep...wars-galaxys-edge-sleeping-beauty-castle-etc/


----------



## nkosiek

tarak said:


> Agreed.  I stayed at CSR in November 2017 and I loved the gift shop as it was.  Coco had just been released and I loved the theming and different feel of the store. I don’t like how bland this looks now.


We stayed last summer and agree with your thoughts. Where is the color?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

nkosiek said:


> We stayed last summer and agree with your thoughts. *Where is the color?*



That seems to be the trend now - to make the store and shelves, etc. as neutral (usualy start white) as possible and use the merchandise itself as the color and the design

I think they have done a good job with it at the updated Disney Store at Disney Springs, using the merchandise in almost sculpture forms as the decoration and color ... but is as successful elsewhere


----------



## ksromack

soniam said:


> So you go and fix them too, while your family leaves you behind *Do you also reorganize the grocery carts in the return in the parking lot so that they fit right and aren't half way into the aisle?* I can't tell you how many times someone thought I worked there while doing that. It must be the German in me that needs the orderliness


Guilty!


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Enter to win a book from Disney
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-resort/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q2wo01311902060190034C



GUYS I WON A COPY!!! I had no idea it just showed up today! I wonder how many people won


----------



## OSUZorba

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Strikes me as hugely inconvenient.  We often grab a couple as impulse purchases on our way to pay. We’ll definitely buy less this way. Particularly when it’s crowded. Can you imagine how long it will take to get someone there to unlock all of these for everyone all day long??
> View attachment 382709
> 
> Feels like it might cost them more in man hours! Lol!
> 
> I suspect they’ll undo.


And you could still steal the pins with almost no extra effort.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Norway Vikings last day is March 30th


----------



## MommaBerd

MissGina5 said:


> GUYS I WON A COPY!!! I had no idea it just showed up today! I wonder how many people won



That is so cool! Excited for you!!!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Mickey and Minnie ice cream cups

https://twitter.com/blog_mickey/status/1097146919946805248?s=21


----------



## jpeterson

I just saw that the Mickey statue outside Chef Mickey's has been removed. How long has that been gone? Anyone know if it is expected to be returned?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

To add to the Tron Crane, you can now see at Crane at Rat Ride in France




*bioreconstruct*‏ @bioreconstruct


Construction crane behind Epcot France. At site of Remy's Ratatouille Adventure.


----------



## intertile

At epcot for a few hours today...pins at village traders are still unprotected.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

intertile said:


> At epcot for a few hours today...pins at village traders are still unprotected.


The Twitter pic where it showed the pins locked up was from Jackson Square Gifts & Desires at POR so I don't know if they were actually announced it was at the parks at that point or just being tested at POR for the time being.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Hei Hei come coming to Aloha Isle 

http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/new-hei-hei-cone-dole-whip-coming-to-aloha-isle-in-magic-kingdom/


----------



## sachilles

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Hei Hei come coming to Aloha Isle
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/new-hei-hei-cone-dole-whip-coming-to-aloha-isle-in-magic-kingdom/


That'll be nice for the million visits there while my son plays sorcerers of the magic kingdom.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Hurricane Hannah’s operating hours extended starting March 17th

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/02/operating-hours-of-hurricane-hannas-to.html?m=1


----------



## Iowamomof4

Firebird060 said:


> Im still curious about the work being done to the right of the Monorail to EPCOT from the Transportation center,  last week when I visited, I noticed they had what looks like a 5 lane road all paved and back in the trees on the other side of the drainage. Also noticed that where they are clearing by the far buss parking lot that they have 2 drop in Bridges to allow for easier access.  These areas are not currently being graded for water management but look more flat like you would need for construction.  Not sure what they are going to put back there, but its intriguing.



Look what Bioreconstruct just posted on Twitter!

https://twitter.com/bioreconstruct/status/1097262280683782145

Edit: Oh wait. Maybe this isn't the road you were talking about.


----------



## rteetz

Iowamomof4 said:


> Look what Bioreconstruct just posted on Twitter!
> 
> https://twitter.com/bioreconstruct/status/1097262280683782145
> 
> Edit: Oh wait. Maybe this isn't the road you were talking about.


Looks like it’s something for buses to bypass the toll plaza.


----------



## unbanshee

rteetz said:


> Looks like it’s something for buses to bypass the toll plaza.



And ride share


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
No more embroidery are DHS

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/02/embroidery-no-longer-offered-at.html?m=1


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> No more embroidery are DHS
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/02/embroidery-no-longer-offered-at.html?m=1



I always have to chuckle a bit when I find out something is going away that I never knew existed in the first place!


----------



## Firebird060

Iowamomof4 said:


> Look what Bioreconstruct just posted on Twitter!
> 
> https://twitter.com/bioreconstruct/status/1097262280683782145
> 
> Edit: Oh wait. Maybe this isn't the road you were talking about.



See that is one of the things I was talking about, it does make since it being for busses though  it’s interesting it widens the narrows in such a small area.  The other place I was talking about is more to the left of the buss parking lot but hey I enjoy getting some good photos of one of the things I mentioned


----------



## nkosiek

TheMaxRebo said:


> That seems to be the trend now - to make the store and shelves, etc. as neutral (usualy start white) as possible and use the merchandise itself as the color and the design
> 
> I think they have done a good job with it at the updated Disney Store at Disney Springs, using the merchandise in almost sculpture forms as the decoration and color ... but is as successful elsewhere


If the DS store is like the one in DTD out in CA, I will say "meh". Honestly, we stayed at CSR last summer for first time, and my wife who has lived in the SW previously really enjoyed it for the colors, etc. That store looks blah.


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> No more embroidery are DHS
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/02/embroidery-no-longer-offered-at.html?m=1


That's so sad! I had my TSL bag embroidered here when it opened.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Mickey and Minnie ice cream cups
> 
> https://twitter.com/blog_mickey/status/1097146919946805248?s=21



See, and you guys complain about all the things Disney gets rid of. But look, New cups!!!


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

********** said:


> See, and you guys complain about all the things Disney gets rid of. But look, New cups!!!


Perhaps pathetic, but I am legit excited for this...we love getting ice cream and this will make it even more fun LOL


----------



## Iowamomof4

********** said:


> See, and you guys complain about all the things Disney gets rid of. But look, New cups!!!





SouthFayetteFan said:


> Perhaps pathetic, but I am legit excited for this...we love getting ice cream and this will make it even more fun LOL



I'm interested to see what this new treat looks like. Blue raspberry combined with Dole whip sounds intriguing.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

Iowamomof4 said:


> I'm interested to see what this new treat looks like. Blue raspberry combined with Dole whip sounds intriguing.


Lol I wasn’t actually talking about that.  I was talking about Mickey and Minnie Ice cream cups LOL!


----------



## Iowamomof4

SouthFayetteFan said:


> Lol I wasn’t actually talking about that.  I was talking about Mickey and Minnie Ice cream cups LOL!


I know, but he discovered the new cups when he went looking for the new treat (can't recall the name), so in my mind they were connected.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Iowamomof4 said:


> I know, but he discovered the new cups when he went looking for the new treat (can't recall the name), so in my mind they were connected.



I think these cups are at the ice cream parlor and the new Hei Hei treat is at the dole whip place - I think that one is served in a blue cone and does sound interesting


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Norway Vikings last day is March 30th



Behind on thread, any word on what’s coming in?  Hopefully not frozen 2 stuff (probabaly is)


----------



## Moliphino

Dean Marino said:


> This worry's me...
> 
> "Manhattan Filet – $36".  Using a good Filet as a basic quality thermometer?  Not seeing a real Sig Restaurant... .  Great steak too cheap .



It's not a signature restaurant at all. 1 credit on the DDP.


----------



## rteetz

Fantasia79 said:


> Behind on thread, any word on what’s coming in?  Hopefully not frozen 2 stuff (probabaly is)


Nothing as of yet. Straight cut for now.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Looks like 2018 was a good year for Hong Kong Disneyland. They released their fiscal 2018 numbers. They also released ride photos from the all new Ant-Man attraction as well as merchandise. 

http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/ant-m...rnational-attendance-at-hong-kong-disneyland/


----------



## mum22girlz

rteetz said:


> Nothing as of yet. Straight cut for now.



This makes me sad. These guys are so much fun to interact with.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Looks like 2018 was a good year for Hong Kong Disneyland. They released their fiscal 2018 numbers. They also released ride photos from the all new Ant-Man attraction as well as merchandise.
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/ant-m...rnational-attendance-at-hong-kong-disneyland/



Glad to see - it’s a nice little park and I am interested to see how the expansion turns out (though still not sure about the whole Castle remodel)


----------



## sachilles

The whole epcot bypass is a little curious. I can see it being needed for construction vehicles staging to go into the area, and allowing the buses to pass while waiting. I suppose minnie vans as well could stage there.
However on the construction side, what do they really have going on that would need that many vehicles staged at that location? All the major earth moving is done for the front of the park projects.


----------



## Iowamomof4

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think these cups are at the ice cream parlor and the new Hei Hei treat is at the dole whip place - I think that one is served in a blue cone and does sound interesting



Based on MickeyBlog's post (I don't remember which site rteetz posted the info from), it made it sound like the ice cream cups are at Aloha Isle. They might also have them at the parlor, I really don't know. It doesn't actually matter all that much either way.

EDIT: BlogMickey, not MickeyBlog. COFFEE, coffee, coffee... I'll be fully awake momentarily.


----------



## rteetz

Iowamomof4 said:


> Based on MickeyBlog's post (I don't remember which site rteetz posted the info from), it made it sound like the ice cream cups are at Aloha Isle. They might also have them at the parlor, I really don't know. It doesn't actually matter all that much either way.


Yes they have the cups at the Dole Whip locations. Not sure if they have them at the parlor.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Small World Alex and Ani

https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/shop-new-...and-ani-bracelet-now-available-on-shopdisney/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Tron update 

http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/tron-roller-coaster-construction-update-2-17-2019/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Coronado Springs update 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/photos-co...uction-update-2-13-19-gran-destino-tower-etc/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Disneyland update 

https://www.micechat.com/217422-disneyland-update-rainy-days-and-mondays/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Disney LEGO sets coming

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/art...e-disney-lego-sets-revealed-at-toy-fair-2019/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Toy Story 4 toys coming soon

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...ar-reveal-toy-story-4-toys-new-york-toy-fair/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Tomorrow’s AK After Hours sold out

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/02/animal-kingdoms-disney-after-hours.html


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Disney LEGO sets coming
> 
> https://www.laughingplace.com/w/art...e-disney-lego-sets-revealed-at-toy-fair-2019/


I need a "Lego room" in my house.


----------



## Firebird060

ksromack said:


> I need a "Lego room" in my house.



if they started doing massive Ride Legos I would be all for it.  Like a Haunted Mansion Lego set that looks like the outside of Mansion,   or even a Splash Mountain one.


----------



## cranbiz

sachilles said:


> The whole epcot bypass is a little curious. I can see it being needed for construction vehicles staging to go into the area, and allowing the buses to pass while waiting. I suppose minnie vans as well could stage there.
> However on the construction side, what do they really have going on that would need that many vehicles staged at that location? All the major earth moving is done for the front of the park projects.



My guess is that they will stage buses there during park close. There was almost always a backup at this time and many times, we would either hold at the toll plaza or in the back of the charter lot. It would make more sense to stage on this new road


----------



## LoganBrown1990

Firebird060 said:


> if they started doing massive Ride Legos I would be all for it.  Like a Haunted Mansion Lego set that looks like the outside of Mansion,   or even a Splash Mountain one.


When I clicked on the link, I was crossing my fingers for a HM set!


----------



## Firebird060

cranbiz said:


> My guess is that they will stage buses there during park close. There was almost always a backup at this time and many times, we would either hold at the toll plaza or in the back of the charter lot. It would make more sense to stage on this new road



Makes since although to be honest I have never closed Epcot and not been staying at resort that was accessible from the international gateway so I didnt know that close there was such a problem for busses and staging.  Maybe this is all part of the grand plan to redesign epcot and this is just part of the first wave. We know the traffic management and road upgrades they have been doing in relation to MK,  I wonder how much growth Disney really is forecasting over the next decade


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Kuato Studios Launches Interactive Disney Story Realms App


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Toy Fair 2019: Hasbro “Star Wars” Reveals


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Toy Fair 2019: Hasbro “Star Wars” Reveals


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New “it’s a small world” Tee Spotted at DisneyStyle in Disney Springs


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Netflix cancels Punisher and Jessica Jones (3rd season of later to still air)

https://deadline.com/2019/02/the-pu...35835/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


----------



## rteetz




----------



## saskdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Netflix cancels Punisher and Jessica Jones (3rd season of later to still air)
> 
> https://deadline.com/2019/02/the-pu...35835/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook



I really hope they are brining back theses characters on a different platform.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Floral Ears Coming to Disneyland and Walt Disney World Resort This Spring


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


>


Gah that one was hard to watch if you're an animal lover


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

Many of you are probably aware that I am big into the Credit Card rewards game - We have a big thread all about that.  This is "*OLD NEWS"* but Chase removed the option to use their Ultimate Rewards travel points for Disney resorts when they switched to Expedia from Connexions.  This was a major blow to those of us with thousands of Chase points.

If our News Thread group here would be so kind, we're trying to raise awareness through a little twitter campaign to see if we can get that option back:

I know a lot of us have twitter - *let's start tweeting Chase and Disney and try to see if we can drum up some attention...*

https://twitter.com/SouthFayetteFan/status/1097589793675010048 (please feel free to like/retweet/plagiarize/etc.)

I just tweeted the following (in 2 tweets)

@Chase @ChaseSupport @DisneyParks @WaltDisneyWorld @Expedia #UltimateRewards #NotUltimateRewards #ChaseHatesDisney Why no Disney resorts on your Chase Travel Portal? I thought these were "ULTIMATE" rewards... #UltimateRewards #NotUltimateRewards #ChaseHatesDisney 1 of 2
To me Disney World is my Ultimate Travel goal - I wish I was told you were going to remove all 25 of the Walt Disney World resort hotels before I earned all of these points. #FreeDisneyResorts #ChaseHatesDisney #FixUltimateRewardsPlease I just want to take my girls to Disney!
If you'd be so kind - let's re-tweet this, do your own new tweets, use some of the hashtags, create your own. It may not achieve anything, but I'm trying to at least make an effort to let Chase and Disney know that something is missing here!!

@rteetz - if you don't want this here just let me know and I'll edit this ASAP...


----------



## ksromack

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Netflix cancels Punisher and Jessica Jones (3rd season of later to still air)
> 
> https://deadline.com/2019/02/the-pu...35835/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


I hope this isn't the END of The Punisher.  Dh and I have enjoyed this series.



rteetz said:


>


Oh, gosh......that tugs at the old heartstrings!



rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> New Floral Ears Coming to Disneyland and Walt Disney World Resort This Spring


I think dd and I will make our own for Flower and Garden Festival.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## MommaBerd

@SouthFayetteFan - Thanks for this info! I had no idea. We drained our points for a big trip about a year ago, and I haven’t been on there in a very long time. Do these changes include Disneyland? I don’t have a big social media presence, so I’m not sure how effective my Tweet would be...


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

MommaBerd said:


> @SouthFayetteFan - Thanks for this info! I had no idea. We drained our points for a big trip about a year ago, and I haven’t been on there in a very long time. Do these changes include Disneyland? I don’t have a big social media presence, so I’m not sure how effective my Tweet would be...


I think it affect onsite Disneyland hotels.  It wouldn’t affect the numerous off-site options there.  It was a super unfortunate change for Disney World and Disney Cruises though.  You used to be able to cover an entire Disney cruise with Chase Points but not anymore


----------



## intertile

sachilles said:


> The whole epcot bypass is a little curious. I can see it being needed for construction vehicles staging to go into the area, and allowing the buses to pass while waiting. I suppose minnie vans as well could stage there.
> However on the construction side, what do they really have going on that would need that many vehicles staged at that location? All the major earth moving is done for the front of the park projects.


Spine project will begin towards beginning of next year, ..maybe sooner.  That will require a lot of debris removal.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

SouthFayetteFan said:


> Many of you are probably aware that I am big into the Credit Card rewards game - We have a big thread all about that.  This is "*OLD NEWS"* but Chase removed the option to use their Ultimate Rewards travel points for Disney resorts when they switched to Expedia from Connexions.  This was a major blow to those of us with thousands of Chase points.
> 
> If our News Thread group here would be so kind, we're trying to raise awareness through a little twitter campaign to see if we can get that option back:
> 
> I know a lot of us have twitter - *let's start tweeting Chase and Disney and try to see if we can drum up some attention...*
> 
> https://twitter.com/SouthFayetteFan/status/1097589793675010048 (please feel free to like/retweet/plagiarize/etc.)
> 
> I just tweeted the following (in 2 tweets)
> 
> @Chase @ChaseSupport @DisneyParks @WaltDisneyWorld @Expedia #UltimateRewards #NotUltimateRewards #ChaseHatesDisney Why no Disney resorts on your Chase Travel Portal? I thought these were "ULTIMATE" rewards... #UltimateRewards #NotUltimateRewards #ChaseHatesDisney 1 of 2
> To me Disney World is my Ultimate Travel goal - I wish I was told you were going to remove all 25 of the Walt Disney World resort hotels before I earned all of these points. #FreeDisneyResorts #ChaseHatesDisney #FixUltimateRewardsPlease I just want to take my girls to Disney!
> If you'd be so kind - let's re-tweet this, do your own new tweets, use some of the hashtags, create your own. It may not achieve anything, but I'm trying to at least make an effort to let Chase and Disney know that something is missing here!!
> 
> @rteetz - if you don't want this here just let me know and I'll edit this ASAP...


Thanks to a few of you who I think I recognize that retweeted.  I won't spam our news thread here with updates so this is my last update (if you want to follow our saga, we'll continue discussing this on the I Love Credit Cards thread on the budget board...Here's my most recent comment there:

*OK - next round: Let's reply to the @ChaseSupport comments:

https://twitter.com/ChaseSupport/status/1097646909966217216 *_Hello, a business decision was made for this change. We'll document your concerns to improve our future offerings on Ultimate Rewards. ^AN_
*
https://twitter.com/ChaseSupport/status/1097606203532824578* _Our apologies, point redemptions towards Disney within the Ultimate Rewards Travel site are not an option. While we don't have more information, you are welcome to check back periodically to see what options are available. We have shared your feedback regarding this as well. ^EL_

I think the best thing would be to REPLY to these tweets voicing concern over this change. Since they are "documenting concerns" and "sharing feedback" probably best if they get that feedback from 100+ people!!


----------



## gberg

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney archivist Dave Smith has passed at 78
> 
> 
> View attachment 382687





The Pho said:


> Alright I’m thinking of somebody else then.  At least for that fact, Dave was awesome.


A bit late with this but I couldn't agree more!  I met him once while on an ABD BSM tour.  He happened to be at the Disney Archives when we got there and on very short notice he agreed to talk to our group.  He even showed us Ticket No 1 for both Disneyland and Shanghai Disneyland.  A real nice man.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Disney Springs 2/18/19 (The Art Corner, Construction Updates, Even More Snack Pillows, ETC.)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Star Wars Loungefly Backpacks and Yoda Mickey Ear Hat Land at The Star Trader in Disneyland Park


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Steamboat Willie LEGO Set Selected as Winning Design for LEGO Ideas Contest


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Steamboat Willie LEGO Set Selected as Winning Design for LEGO Ideas Contest


  Such a great set!  Glad they chose it!  I remember when it was first presented as an idea and we signed up so that we could vote for it.  Kinda neat to see it go from submission to an approved design!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Entrance Awning Structure Installed for New Japan Restaurant at Epcot


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Reimagined Menu Debuts at Banana Cabana Poolside Bar in Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update*

PHOTO REPORT: Epcot 2/14/19 (Valentine’s Day Fun at Epcot)


----------



## shoreward

Disney World AP sliders are back in stock


----------



## jade1

Firebird060 said:


> I have never closed Epcot and not been staying at resort that was accessible from the international gateway so I didnt know that close there was such a problem for busses and staging.



Been years for us as well.

Probably will be part of the Riviera draw to.

I honestly won't be surprised if leaving IG will be faster to Riviera (depending on time of day etc), than even walking to most (maybe all) BC rooms, much less BCV rooms.

We will still prefer BCV and BWV though.


----------



## sachilles

If we close out at Epcot, we always go to the IG and one of the resort and uber/taxi back to our resort instead of fighting the masses out front.


----------



## nkosiek

jade1 said:


> Been years for us as well.
> 
> Probably will be part of the Riviera draw to.
> 
> I honestly won't be surprised if leaving IG will be faster to Riviera (depending on time of day etc), than even walking to most (maybe all) BC rooms, much less BCV rooms.
> 
> We will still prefer BCV and BWV though.


No way. Those people will still have to ride to the Riviera stop, disembark, then go their rooms in the Riviera. No way it's closer than BC/BCV.


----------



## jade1

nkosiek said:


> No way. Those people will still have to ride to the Riviera stop, disembark, then go their rooms in the Riviera. No way it's closer than BC/BCV.



"Those people" gave me a chuckle. 

We will know day one with all the coverage. I think it will be depend on the room location at Riviera and at BCV as well. 

Either way, are you thinking like "a lot" longer, or pretty close, or at least faster than BWV rooms?


----------



## jade1

jade1 said:


> "Those people" gave me a chuckle.
> 
> We will know day one with all the coverage. I think it will be depend on the room location at Riviera and at BCV as well.
> 
> Either way, are you thinking like "a lot" longer, or pretty close, or at least faster than BWV rooms?



Either way, the bigger point was compared to the ought front bus issues.

Yea it does appear to be 6 minutes then walk to the room. Can walk a long way in 6 minutes.

eta: although a lot of folks won't want that extra walk when the can ride the skyliner

The estimated travel times for guests who will be boarding the Skyliner at Disney’s Riviera Resort are as follows:


Epcot: 6 minutes 2 seconds
Hollywood Studios: 11 minutes
Caribbean Beach Resort: 2 minutes 11 seconds
Art of Animation/Pop Century Resorts: 10 minutes 27 seconds


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Pandora repainting continues 

https://twitter.com/blog_mickey/status/1097900634806857729?s=21


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> *Photo update
> *
> Pandora repainting continues
> 
> https://twitter.com/blog_mickey/status/1097900634806857729?s=21



Ah that's what that was. I thought that folks were slipping on that wet area from the spray plant, so they closed it at night.


----------



## awilliams4

jade1 said:


> Ah that's what that was. I thought that folks were slipping on that wet area from the spray plant, so they closed it at night.



'Glow fill seen in the cracks of the walkway'

Anyone know whatever happened to the Glow being turned off.  Has it been turned back on at night in Pandora?


----------



## Firebird060

I think if I ended up closing out Epcot and its been one of those around the world nights, even if the Riveria was faster  i doubt you would tempt me to get up into a basket that can sway with the wind. Im sure the Riveria will have its good points for many people, but I will still stick with my Fave 4 within walking Distance for those nights but to be honest Im just a big sucker for the Yacht Club/Beach pool.   It makes the Yacht Club resort my Favorite for Epcot heavy stays.   Though the Discounts on rooms you can get at the Swalphin arent bad for those last minute trips.


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Reimagined Menu Debuts at Banana Cabana Poolside Bar in Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort



Quite the upgrade! It used to be a counter with 3 stools...LOL.


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> *Photo update
> *
> Pandora repainting continues
> 
> https://twitter.com/blog_mickey/status/1097900634806857729?s=21



Is this an add-on or maintenance?


----------



## jade1

Firebird060 said:


> I think if I ended up closing out Epcot and its been one of those around the world nights, even if the Riveria was faster  i doubt you would tempt me to get up into a basket that can sway with the wind. Im sure the Riveria will have its good points for many people, but I will still stick with my Fave 4 within walking Distance for those nights but to be honest Im just a big sucker for the Yacht Club/Beach pool.   It makes the Yacht Club resort my Favorite for Epcot heavy stays.   Though the Discounts on rooms you can get at the Swalphin arent bad for those last minute trips.



Same.

But I can see it (skyliner to Riviera) being a big draw for many, compared to buses out front anyway.


----------



## Tigger's ally

jade1 said:


> Same.
> 
> But I can see it (skyliner to Riviera) being a big draw for many, compared to buses out front anyway.



everybody that exits at IG means one less person going out the front gate to stand in line for the busses/monorail


----------



## rteetz

saskdw said:


> Is this an add-on or maintenance?


Repainting due to fading and wear.


----------



## sherlockmiles

jade1 said:


> Ah that's what that was. I thought that folks were slipping on that wet area from the spray plant, so they closed it at night.




It does get pretty slick.


----------



## skier_pete

jade1 said:


> "Those people" gave me a chuckle.
> 
> We will know day one with all the coverage. I think it will be depend on the room location at Riviera and at BCV as well.
> 
> Either way, are you thinking like "a lot" longer, or pretty close, or at least faster than BWV rooms?



Riviera will be popular, but will likely not takeover BC/YC in popularity, or even BWV. However, you don't have to just consider Epcot. Riviera may be able to beat either BWV or BCV for closeness to Hollywood Studios - and Star Wars fans may really like the ability to get to both.


----------



## Firebird060

********** said:


> Riviera will be popular, but will likely not takeover BC/YC in popularity, or even BWV. However, you don't have to just consider Epcot. Riviera may be able to beat either BWV or BCV for closeness to Hollywood Studios - and Star Wars fans may really like the ability to get to both.



Depending on where you are at the Boardwalk, you may or may not be closer to HollyWood Studios, some of the DVC rooms on the Kanal side exit almost directly to the walking path.  Regardless though, once the finally start with the Star Wars Hotel, then the closest hotel for Hollywood Studios access would be that one.  

With all the Crowds we are expecting at Hollywood Studios due to Star Wars, makes me really wonder how many days DisneyLand will be reaching Capacity once Star Wars Land opens up in that park.  Its happend a couple of times without Star Wars Land, if the hype is that massive, I can see why Disney has taken such drastic measures, to increase APs over their and reduce crowds.


----------



## jade1

Tigger's ally said:


> everybody that exits at IG means one less person going out the front gate to stand in line for the busses/monorail



That is true. But it's still a 6 min skyride vs up to a 20 min wait for a bus, and then the ride.


----------



## jade1

Firebird060 said:


> Depending on where you are at the Boardwalk, you may or may not be closer to HollyWood Studios, some of the DVC rooms on the Kanal side exit almost directly to the walking path.



Riviera to DHS is an 11 minute "ride". Tough to compare that to a BWV to DHS minimum half mile "walk", but it could be a close one time wise.


----------



## siren0119

Firebird060 said:


> Depending on where you are at the Boardwalk, you may or may not be closer to HollyWood Studios, some of the DVC rooms on the Kanal side exit almost directly to the walking path. * Regardless though, once the finally start with the Star Wars Hotel, then the closest hotel for Hollywood Studios access would be that one.  *
> 
> With all the Crowds we are expecting at Hollywood Studios due to Star Wars, makes me really wonder how many days DisneyLand will be reaching Capacity once Star Wars Land opens up in that park.  Its happend a couple of times without Star Wars Land, if the hype is that massive, I can see why Disney has taken such drastic measures, to increase APs over their and reduce crowds.



Based on what has been tossed around regarding the SW Hotel, once it's built it doesn't sound like it's a hotel that would be chosen for stays due to proximity to the park - because the speculation is that it will operate more like a cruise ship (fixed length of stay) and going in and out of the park would break the immersive nature of it. Estimates also suggest the SW hotel will have less than or close to 100 rooms. IF that's truly the case, then a hotel like Riviera would end up being favored for longer stays due to proximity, with an "excursion" at the hotel for the immersive storyline. 

I really think what we are going to see at SWGE is unprecedented - all eyes are on DL to see how crowd management is handled. Raising AP prices might solve a small portion of capacity issues for Disney fans who happen to enjoy star wars or enjoy being there for firsts, but these lands are going to attract all of the SW fans who wouldn't normally go anywhere near Disney.  I would be surprised if they don't have plans to do a lot more in terms of limiting access beyond pricing (because intense SW fans won't be deterred by a high price tag).


----------



## Firebird060

siren0119 said:


> Based on what has been tossed around regarding the SW Hotel, once it's built it doesn't sound like it's a hotel that would be chosen for stays due to proximity to the park - because the speculation is that it will operate more like a cruise ship (fixed length of stay) and going in and out of the park would break the immersive nature of it. Estimates also suggest the SW hotel will have less than or close to 100 rooms. IF that's truly the case, then a hotel like Riviera would end up being favored for longer stays due to proximity, with an "excursion" at the hotel for the immersive storyline.
> 
> I really think what we are going to see at SWGE is unprecedented - all eyes are on DL to see how crowd management is handled. Raising AP prices might solve a small portion of capacity issues for Disney fans who happen to enjoy star wars or enjoy being there for firsts, but these lands are going to attract all of the SW fans who wouldn't normally go anywhere near Disney.  I would be surprised if they don't have plans to do a lot more in terms of limiting access beyond pricing (because intense SW fans won't be deterred by a high price tag).



The issue isnt pricing I agree,  the difference between WDW though and Disneyland is that Star Wars Land is being attached to the Disneyland Park,  which is already the most popular park of the two on the West Coast.   Star Wars in Orlando, is being attached to a secondary park aka Hollywood studios,  the average crowd at each of the parks is vastly difference,  In Orlando, even if the land is full its not hard to imagine Hollywood Studios being able to absorb the crowd. In Disneyland we already see a crowded park getting a IP that will make it even more crowded,  there is less absorbtion to be had.


----------



## MissGina5

https://www.buzzfeednews.com/articl...quit-film-luck?bftw=&utm_term=4ldqpfp#4ldqpfp

if anyone cares


----------



## siren0119

Firebird060 said:


> The issue isnt pricing I agree,  the difference between WDW though and Disneyland is that Star Wars Land is being attached to the Disneyland Park,  which is already the most popular park of the two on the West Coast.   Star Wars in Orlando, is being attached to a secondary park aka Hollywood studios,  the average crowd at each of the parks is vastly difference,  In Orlando, even if the land is full its not hard to imagine Hollywood Studios being able to absorb the crowd. In Disneyland we already see a crowded park getting a IP that will make it even more crowded,  there is less absorbtion to be had.



I think you're underestimating the crushing wave that will be SW fans wanting to get into the land LOL. I'd love to see the numbers of hotels that are already booked/nearly at capacity for this December in WDW and surrounding areas, compared with the numbers from last year - that would be a pretty good indicator of the scope of humanity that is going to descend on the parks once SWGE opens!


----------



## Iowamomof4

Firebird060 said:


> The issue isnt pricing I agree,  the difference between WDW though and Disneyland is that Star Wars Land is being attached to the Disneyland Park,  which is already the most popular park of the two on the West Coast.   Star Wars in Orlando, is being attached to a secondary park aka Hollywood studios,  the average crowd at each of the parks is vastly difference,  In Orlando, even if the land is full its not hard to imagine Hollywood Studios being able to absorb the crowd. In Disneyland we already see a crowded park getting a IP that will make it even more crowded,  there is less absorbtion to be had.



There is no way Hollywood Studios is equipped to absorb the crowds that will want to visit GE.


----------



## Firebird060

Again im not saying that Hollywood Studios wont be crowded once GE opens,  what I am saying is that Disneyland is already a more crowded park than Hollywood Studios is currently,   they both are having GE,  Hollywood Studios since it is already a less crowded park before GE can absorb the crowd numbers, they both have roughly the same capacity, Yes Disneyland has more rides to take more people and put them in Queues but for sheer volume of people Disneyland already sees on average 8 million more people a year then Disney Hollywood Studio as of 2017  since 2018 numbers are not available.  Now since they both roughly have the same estimated Capacity *since Disney doesnt release Capacity numbers*  its fair to say that there is less crowd absorption available at Disneyland for a new Area/Attraction  then at HollyWood Studios if all things are considered equal. 

The whole idea isnt that one park wont be busy and the other will, because no they both will be,  but Disneyland has a greater chance to reach capacity before Hollywood studios purely because of existing crowd level differences.  It takes less bodies to fill the space if there is already more bodies there.


----------



## tlmadden73

Iowamomof4 said:


> There is no way Hollywood Studios is equipped to absorb the crowds that will want to visit GE.


I could see that Disney will require you to pick your day. They already took the first step in picking the days your tickerts are valid. They already encourage you to pick your park day by doing reservations and fast passes many days in advance.   How hard would it be when making your fast passes you just lock in your DHS day. 

Why not just limit how many people can go to DHS on any given day -- if that day is full .. pick another day.


----------



## Iowamomof4

There's an entire sub-forum dedicated to discussing SW:GE opening: https://www.disboards.com/forums/star-wars-galaxys-edge-info-planning.204/

We can discuss it all over there.


----------



## siren0119

tlmadden73 said:


> I could see that Disney will require you to pick your day. They already took the first step in picking the days your tickerts are valid. They already encourage you to pick your park day by doing reservations and fast passes many days in advance.   How hard would it be when making your fast passes you just lock in your DHS day.
> 
> Why not just limit how many people can go to DHS on any given day -- if that day is full .. pick another day.



That's definitely a possiblity, though that then complicates things with the parkhoppers.

Honestly I can see the first few weeks/months/?? of SWGE being strictly hard-ticket access, or restricted access to the land via timed fastpass-style reservations.  They are going to have to control capacity with something beyond just closing off the land when it's full, because then you'd just end up with a clog of people camping out in a line on the off chance they'd get in sometime that day.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Run Your Happily Ever After with 2019 Disney Princess Half Marathon Weekend Merchandise


----------



## rteetz

*News*

SHOP: Tie-Dye Line of Shirts and More for Walt Disney World and Disneyland


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update *

photos-coronado-springs-construction-update-gran-destino-tower-three-bridges-bar-and-grill-panchitos-gift-shop


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney D-Lish Pop-Up Event at Disney Springs Taking Place February 21-24th


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Work Commences on Club 33 at Disney’s Animal Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Additional Construction On Roof of Former Universe of Energy at Epcot, Guardians of the Galaxy Coaster Updates


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Disney Parks Collection Bracelets Featuring Peter Pan and Dumbo Debuts at Magic Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

SHOP: New Disney X Coach Spring 19 Collection Features Dumbo, Bambi, Dalmatians, and More!


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Magic Kingdom 2/19/19 (Cinderella’s Carriage, Casey Jr. Maintenance, Tron Cranes, ETC.)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

SeaWorld’s Discovery Cove Named A Certified Autism Center


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Video Shows Off Lucasfilm and ILMxLAB’s Star Wars: Project Porg


----------



## rteetz

*News*

ABC Television 2019 Writing Program Selects 8 Writers


----------



## amberpi

tlmadden73 said:


> I could see that Disney will require you to pick your day. They already took the first step in picking the days your tickerts are valid. They already encourage you to pick your park day by doing reservations and fast passes many days in advance.   How hard would it be when making your fast passes you just lock in your DHS day.
> 
> Why not just limit how many people can go to DHS on any given day -- if that day is full .. pick another day.



@rteetz - is this really rumored? That you will have to pick park days in advance? How will they deal with hoppers and day of guests? Sorry, I have a lot of questions, but I wanted to know if that was an actual rumor or just PP's speculation, although, obviously, I think it could be correct. Yikes. I would absolutely hate that. Like go from "here's my money WDW" to "that's enough."


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Gwyneth Paltrow Reportedly “Retiring” Pepper Potts from the Marvel Cinematic Universe


----------



## rteetz

amberpi said:


> @rteetz - is this really rumored? That you will have to pick park days in advance? How will they deal with hoppers and day of guests? Sorry, I have a lot of questions, but I wanted to know if that was an actual rumor or just PP's speculation, although, obviously, I think it could be correct. Yikes. I would absolutely hate that. Like go from "here's my money WDW" to "that's enough."


Not really sure what you mean. Disney does already require you to buy tickets for specific dates but they do not make you choose specific parts and they are not said to be doing that anytime soon.


----------



## dclpluto

I didn’t see it posted probably somewhere on here but if not frozen 2 set the world record for a animated trailer most watch in 24.hours. 116.4 million times.
Previous record holder was Incredibles 2


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> Not really sure what you mean. Disney does already require you to buy tickets for specific dates but they do not make you choose specific parts and they are not said to be doing that anytime soon.



You got it. Sorry I was unclear. Yeah, of course, you know you're going days x through y, but you don't have to pick a park per se until you get there unless you want to lock into fast passes. Thanks.


----------



## Iowamomof4

dclpluto said:


> I didn’t see it posted probably somewhere on here but if not frozen 2 set the world record for a trailer most watch in 24.hours. 116.4 million times.
> Previous record holder was Incredibles 2


*Animated trailer


----------



## dclpluto

Iowamomof4 said:


> *Animated trailer



Thanks just fixed it


----------



## ErinF

@DLthings is reporting on Twitter that Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge costume reveal will take place next Tuesday, February 26 during a cast-only after hours party in Tomorrowland at Disneyland.  Public unveiling to follow.

This may be old news, but I also saw that the Disneyland AP Twitter account responded to someone asking about whether or not alcohol sold in GE would be allowed to be taken out into the rest of the park.  They stated "guests will be required to stay in Oga's Cantina while enjoying alcoholic beverages."


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> New Video Shows Off Lucasfilm and ILMxLAB’s Star Wars: Project Porg



and there you go. Did anyone watch this? 'and possibly even take it to a theme park' not subtle at all.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ErinF said:


> @DLthings is reporting on Twitter that Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge costume reveal will take place next Tuesday, February 26 during a cast-only after hours party in Tomorrowland at Disneyland.  Public unveiling to follow.
> 
> This may be old news, but I also saw that the Disneyland AP Twitter account responded to someone asking about whether or not alcohol sold in GE would be allowed to be taken out into the rest of the park.  They stated "guests will be required to stay in Oga's Cantina while enjoying alcoholic beverages."



Hadn’t seen that last part (so at least news to me) but is what I expected - similar to table service meals in MK at WDW and can only be consumed there.  I assume will be limit to how many they will let you consume as well

To the first part, I am excited to see them!


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update *
> 
> photos-coronado-springs-construction-update-gran-destino-tower-three-bridges-bar-and-grill-panchitos-gift-shop



I wonder if the entire top floor is Toledo's restaurant?

Any idea what the domes are for?


----------



## rteetz

saskdw said:


> I wonder if the entire top floor is Toledo's restaurant?
> 
> Any idea what the domes are for?


Decorative I believe. 

I don’t believe it will be the entire top floor.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Run Your Happily Ever After with 2019 Disney Princess Half Marathon Weekend Merchandise


Those finisher shirts are way less obnoxious than the Wine & Dine ones.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Fox deal expected to close in March

https://variety.com/2019/film/asia/new-fox-wayne-borg-los-angeles-studio-role-1203142431/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Ron Logan is speaking tonight at an event for Give Kids the World and sai he is trying to work with Disney to have a live orchestra  for the last performance of Illuminations


@Blog_Mickey: Ron Logan says that he's trying to work with Disney for a live orchestra performance for the last showing of Illuminations: Reflections of Earth 
@GKTWVillage


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> Ron Logan is speaking tonight at an event for Give Kids the World and sai he is trying to work with Disney to have a live orchestra  for the last performance of Illuminations
> 
> 
> @Blog_Mickey: Ron Logan says that he's trying to work with Disney for a live orchestra performance for the last showing of Illuminations: Reflections of Earth
> @GKTWVillage


If this happens...I MUST be there!!!


----------



## Sweettears

TheMaxRebo said:


> Ron Logan is speaking tonight at an event for Give Kids the World and sai he is trying to work with Disney to have a live orchestra  for the last performance of Illuminations
> 
> 
> @Blog_Mickey: Ron Logan says that he's trying to work with Disney for a live orchestra performance for the last showing of Illuminations: Reflections of Earth
> @GKTWVillage


Pretty cool if it happens. Unfortunately I will have to view it on YouTube after the fact.


----------



## Mr. lncredible

TheMaxRebo said:


> Ron Logan is speaking tonight at an event for Give Kids the World and sai he is trying to work with Disney to have a live orchestra  for the last performance of Illuminations
> 
> 
> @Blog_Mickey: Ron Logan says that he's trying to work with Disney for a live orchestra performance for the last showing of Illuminations: Reflections of Earth
> @GKTWVillage


Has there been any official last day announced yet, or are they still being vague with end of summer?


----------



## rteetz

Mr. lncredible said:


> Has there been any official last day announced yet, or are they still being vague with end of summer?


Noting official but rumors point to Sept. 30th being the last day.


----------



## OSUZorba

dclpluto said:


> I didn’t see it posted probably somewhere on here but if not frozen 2 set the world record for a animated trailer most watch in 24.hours. 116.4 million times.
> Previous record holder was Incredibles 2


Serious question for anybody. When was the last time Disney Animation had a decent squeal? Pixar pulls it off all the time, but I can't think of one from Disney itself.


----------



## crvetter

OSUZorba said:


> Serious question for anybody. When was the last time Disney Animation had a decent squeal? Pixar pulls it off all the time, but I can't think of one from Disney itself.


Walt Disney Animation Studios hasn’t really released any sequels. For example I can only think of The Rescuers Down Under and Ralph Breaks the Internet. Many of the sequels in the 90s and 2000s were direct to VHS and not produced by Walt Disney Animation Studios but by Walt Disney Video Premiere and Walt Disney Television Animation. So quality of work probably was very different.


----------



## OSUZorba

crvetter said:


> Walt Disney Animation Studios hasn’t really released any sequels. For example I can only think of The Rescuers Down Under and Ralph Breaks the Internet. Many of the sequels in the 90s and 2000s were direct to VHS and not produced by Walt Disney Animation Studios but by Walt Disney Video Premiere and Walt Disney Television Animation. So quality of work probably was very different.


That's true, I was lumping them in with Disney Animation, which probably isn't fair. I was thinking Ralph was Pixar, I thought Breaks the Internet was good.


----------



## rteetz

Some interesting stuff from Ron Logan

https://twitter.com/attractions/status/1098029154757472256?s=21


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> SHOP: Tie-Dye Line of Shirts and More for Walt Disney World and Disneyland



I know this is a minor blip of news... But, I think we’ll stick to making our own tie-dye shirts. Much more fun and less expensive. I also don’t think these are altogether that attractive. 

I know they are trying to “compete” with the homemade/Etsy shirts, but part of the fun is the making and/or customizing them.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OSUZorba said:


> That's true, I was lumping them in with Disney Animation, which probably isn't fair. I was thinking Ralph was Pixar, I thought Breaks the Internet was good.



Well, if you include Pixar then the Toy Story sequels are quite good.  But even then there aren’t *that* many sequels to choose from and Disney never did many ... as Walt said “you can’t top pigs with pigs”


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MommaBerd said:


> I know this is a minor blip of news... But, I think we’ll stick to making our own tie-dye shirts. Much more fun and less expensive. I also don’t think these are altogether that attractive.
> 
> I know they are trying to “compete” with the homemade/Etsy shirts, but part of the fun is the making and/or customizing them.



Fully agree - Disney seems to be in the “people are making / selling their own and we need to get a piece of it” mode even more than usually lately


----------



## dac7265

Sorry to ask, I'm sure everyone knows. When is Star Wars land in Florida opening?


----------



## rteetz

dac7265 said:


> Sorry to ask, I'm sure everyone knows. When is Star Wars land in Florida opening?


No official date. Fall 2019.


----------



## siren0119

dac7265 said:


> Sorry to ask, I'm sure everyone knows. When is Star Wars land in Florida opening?


 LOL nobody knows yet. It will probably be announced sometime in the June/July timeframe (MAYBE may but we'll see)


----------



## dac7265

Do you think it will be in October. Planning a trip in October.


----------



## sherlockmiles

dac7265 said:


> Do you think it will be in October. Planning a trip in October.



doubt it


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Eh I think 'good' is a subjective term when it comes to sequels. I don't think Pixar hits it out of the park with all theirs.

Once again, it's subjective, but to me monsters University was a one and done, cars 2 was one of the worst movies I've seen in a theater. Cars 3 was ok, but still only ever watched it once.

I actually had a good many problems with Incredibles 2 and most likely won't watch it again anytime soon. If that movie gets an Oscar it will purely be because the academy doesn't take the animation Oscar seriously and just checks off the Disney/Pixar box.

Besides the Toy Storys I wish Pixar world leave sequels alone.


----------



## Iowamomof4

dac7265 said:


> Do you think it will be in October. Planning a trip in October.


Most people are speculating early November, but as others have said, there has not been anything official from Disney yet other than Fall 2019.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

not sure if this was posted already but the 3rd of the PIXAR Sparksshorts was released, Kitbul ... might be my favorite of them yet.  Nice story, and very nice animation (love the emotion they got into the kitten).   If you haven't watched it yet, just have your tissues ready - especially if you are an animal lover


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> not sure if this was posted already but the 3rd of the PIXAR Sparksshorts was released, Kitbul ... might be my favorite of them yet.  Nice story, and very nice animation (love the emotion they got into the kitten).   If you haven't watched it yet, just have your tissues ready - especially if you are an animal lover


Yeah posted it on Monday. Definitely a really good one. Also uses 2D animation!


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

dac7265 said:


> Do you think it will be in October. Planning a trip in October.


If you’re trying to avoid it I’d go in early October to be safer (but no guarantees).  If you’re trying to see it I’d push into November if you can (still no guarantees).  But truly nobody can tell you anything with FACT right now.  Anybody (here or elsewhere) that tells you when they think it’s opening is purely guessing.  I’ll go out on a limb and say it will open sometime between Sept 1 and Jan 31


----------



## sachilles

Not that it affects me much, but I missed the opening or even the locations of the Club 33 locations at DHS and Epcot.  I sort of remember the DHS being at the upstairs of a bar.

Wondering if the permit for the Animal Kingdom one is what prompted the rumors for the Lion King Ride, they are in the same area, correct?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

sachilles said:


> Not that it affects me much, but I missed the opening or even the locations of the Club 33 locations at DHS and Epcot.  I sort of remember the DHS being at the upstairs of a bar.
> 
> *Wondering if the permit for the Animal Kingdom one is what prompted the rumors for the Lion King Ride, they are in the same area, correct?*


*Yes*.


----------



## Iowamomof4

sachilles said:


> Not that it affects me much, but I missed the opening or even the locations of the Club 33 locations at DHS and Epcot.  I sort of remember the DHS being at the upstairs of a bar.
> 
> Wondering if the permit for the Animal Kingdom one is what prompted the rumors for the Lion King Ride, they are in the same area, correct?



Yes, the Animal Kingdom permit is believed to actually be for Club 33.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

sachilles said:


> Not that it affects me much, but I missed the opening or even the locations of the Club 33 locations at DHS and Epcot.  I sort of remember the DHS being at the upstairs of a bar.
> 
> Wondering if the permit for the Animal Kingdom one is what prompted the rumors for the Lion King Ride, they are in the same area, correct?





MickeyMinnieMom said:


> *Yes*.





Iowamomof4 said:


> Yes, the Animal Kingdom permit is believed to actually be for Club 33.



Just to add, there were rumors in the past of a LK ride (and seems like they might still be out there) - but seems like here they added those rumors to to the permits and linking them together, but is a case of 2 + 2 =/= 4


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> Not that it affects me much, but I missed the opening or even the locations of the Club 33 locations at DHS and Epcot.  I sort of remember the DHS being at the upstairs of a bar.
> 
> Wondering if the permit for the Animal Kingdom one is what prompted the rumors for the Lion King Ride, they are in the same area, correct?


Epcot was the first to open and is at the American adventure. DHS is up stairs at the Brown Derby. 

Yes the permit did seem to prompt the rumors.


----------



## sachilles

Understandable, but it would have been nice to add another dark ride to AK.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> Epcot was the first to open and is at the American adventure. DHS is up stairs at the Brown Derby.
> 
> Yes the permit did seem to prompt the rumors.



Epcot opened second, a few weeks after Studio’s.


----------



## Firebird060

TheMaxRebo said:


> Fully agree - Disney seems to be in the “people are making / selling their own and we need to get a piece of it” mode even more than usually lately



Indeed,  its the reason why the patches are becoming a thing at Disney,  people started making there own and now we have patches all over the place,  Disney even started selling Jean Jackets again in Disney Springs, so you can put the patches on them in your room if you want.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> Epcot opened second, a few weeks after Studio’s.


Yeah you’re right. They opened very close together.


----------



## Firebird060

Ahh Club 33 I wonder if they are going to do something similar in WDW as they did this week in DL with the Club Cup


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Port Canaveral expects Disney’s first new ship to arrive late summer or early fall 2021

https://twitter.com/thedclblog/status/1098232525133099008?s=21


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

UP and Tangled themed Ice Cream Cones coming to the Magic Kingdom:

http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/up-and-tangled-themed-ice-cream-cones-coming-to-magic-kingdom/

First up is the _*Adventure Is Out There Cone*_ guests will be able to find this cone at Auntie Gravity’s Galactic Goodies in Tomorrowland. The _Adventure Is Out There Cone_ will cost $5.29.

Next, we’ll head over to Storybook Treats to find *The Lost Princess Cone*._ The Lost Princess Cone_ will cost $5.29 as well.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Illuminations construction update 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/photos-co...howcase-lagoon-for-epcots-new-nighttime-show/


----------



## sachilles

Leaving for a 7 day trip to wdw on Tuesday. Any rumorites want photos of anything in particular construction related?


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> Leaving for a 7 day trip to wdw on Tuesday. Any rumorites want photos of anything in particular construction related?


Anything you find interesting or different is good. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> Noting official but rumors point to Sept. 30th being the last day.



We leave on the 29th.  I'll be out of vacation time at that point, so I'll be trying to think of ways to squeeze two more nights in over the next few months.


----------



## captshinnster

We will be there 9/28-10/6. There are so many things ending on the 30th that we are torn on what to go to. Our son LOVES the lion king so I think the 30th will be spent at AK for the last day of anniversary celebrations. It will be so cool to see all of the progress on everything and we are  excited to ride the gondolas.


----------



## jlundeen

A few months ago, these were being discussed on this thread. At that time, there were questions about whether the adhesive would hold.

When I was at Disney World in early February, I bought one.  As you can see, basically, the answer to whether or not the adhesive will hold, is that no it will not.

Here are my results.  It is installed on an OtterBox, hard plastic smooth case.


.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Some seasonal changes at Starbucks on property 

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/02/seasonal-starbucks-beverage-menu.html


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Space restaurant 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/photos-ep...ands-outward-vertical-construction-continues/


----------



## Iowamomof4

sachilles said:


> Leaving for a 7 day trip to wdw on Tuesday. Any rumorites want photos of anything in particular construction related?



I want you up overnight, watching gondolas move from station to station. K, thanks! (j/k-- enjoy your trip!)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

sachilles said:


> Leaving for a 7 day trip to wdw on Tuesday. Any rumorites want photos of anything in particular construction related?



have a great trip!  Anything Tron or Skyliner related for me, thanks!


----------



## sachilles

Iowamomof4 said:


> I want you up overnight, watching gondolas move from station to station. K, thanks! (j/k-- enjoy your trip!)


Honestly that doesn't sound unpleasant. Just need an adult beverage to keep me company, and maybe a camp chair.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Kingdom Hearts III is too video game sold in January 

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/kingdom-hearts-3-tops-january-video-game-sales-1188312


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Kingdom Hearts III is too video game sold in January
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/kingdom-hearts-3-tops-january-video-game-sales-1188312



I just wish I could take this post and shove it in Iger's face. His comments about video games during that last earnings call made me want to puke! I am absolutely flummoxed by his seeming lack of interest in building up their video game segment. What a wasted opportunity!


----------



## tlmadden73

amberpi said:


> @rteetz - is this really rumored? That you will have to pick park days in advance? How will they deal with hoppers and day of guests? Sorry, I have a lot of questions, but I wanted to know if that was an actual rumor or just PP's speculation, although, obviously, I think it could be correct. Yikes. I would absolutely hate that. Like go from "here's my money WDW" to "that's enough."


Sorry .. didn't mean to panic. 
This is purely speculation. 
I was speculating that maybe they force you to pick your park -- aka "reserve" your spot to go to DHS on a given day (just like you do with Fast Passes). Rather than just close the park with little notice if it reaches capacity, to just force you to pick your day so they can limit how many people will go in on any given day. 

Some of us are speculating how Disney may control the estimated massive crowds that will want to see SWGE. DHS isn't a big park (space-wise). And having long lines snaking through the park makes moving worse and ruins the "immersion" they are trying to create with this land. 

Some think they may limit entry to the park or the land (stand in a queue just to go through the tunnel). 
Some think they may have the Grand Avenue be the entrance and Toy Story Land be the exit. 
Some think they may have limited ticketed events to entice people to pay for those early morning/late night events to skip the crowds. 
Some think that they may do Fast Passes ONLY for the attractions there (and thus only let you in the land if you have a fast pass for one of the attractions).


----------



## rteetz

Iowamomof4 said:


> I just wish I could take this post and shove it in Iger's face. His comments about video games during that last earnings call made me want to puke! I am absolutely flummoxed by his seeming lack of interest in building up their video game segment. What a wasted opportunity!


I get that but I also see it from the business side. Disney has never been a major game producer and I think Disney doesn't see a large market for games they would produce which is likely why they don't do it. Disney would rather license the characters than produce the games themselves.


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> I get that but I also see it from the business side. Disney has never been a major game producer and I think Disney doesn't see a large market for games they would produce which is likely why they don't do it. Disney would rather license the characters than produce the games themselves.



I don't mind that they license the characters, but they need to be sure the companies they license them to are PRODUCING the quantity and quality of games the IP's deserve. They are NOT doing that right now, imo. I can drop it now. Thanks.


----------



## mollmoll4

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Some seasonal changes at Starbucks on property
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/02/seasonal-starbucks-beverage-menu.html



OT - but this reminds me that when DH and I went in 2014 they were testing a flavor in the parks called "golden maple". We never saw it at a SB outside of the parks and DH was OBSESSED with it. He had one every day of our trip and was very disappointed when it did not appear elsewhere


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Iowamomof4 said:


> I just wish I could take this post and shove it in Iger's face. His comments about video games during that last earnings call made me want to puke! I am absolutely flummoxed by his seeming lack of interest in building up their video game segment. What a wasted opportunity!


Meh.  I think it's ok for there to be one sector of the universe that they don't seek to rule...   Licensing seems like a good business option to me on this one -- but I do know there are issues with things like EA...


----------



## amberpi

tlmadden73 said:


> Sorry .. didn't mean to panic.
> This is purely speculation.
> I was speculating that maybe they force you to pick your park -- aka "reserve" your spot to go to DHS on a given day (just like you do with Fast Passes). Rather than just close the park with little notice if it reaches capacity, to just force you to pick your day so they can limit how many people will go in on any given day.
> 
> Some of us are speculating how Disney may control the estimated massive crowds that will want to see SWGE.



Oh, it's worth speculating about certainly as it IS going to be a problem for sure. The idea of having to pick your park in advance could be a deal breaker for our family. We do use fps and often get them in advance, but when DH and I go we really don't want that, or want the ability to NOT. I'm constantly in fear of the other shoe dropping and WDW getting rid of hoppers, which is when I'm done. I don't want to be done, but going and not being able to just come and go would ruin it for me. I've already been driven off property, but I'll make an exception for a SW hotel stay

I have no idea what they'll do as I don't think the powers that be really understand what's going to happen. We're considering taking the kids to CA this summer to see it but I'm worried about getting in and that's a long flight with little kids to just end up disappointing them. Wish I could predict how CA is going to handle it. I'm hoping they come out with a hard ticket event pretty soon...like any time. I wonder if they might do an admission within an admission to keep APs down? Not suggesting they should, but wondering.


----------



## BigRed98

*News*

Star Wars Galaxy Edge promotional posters via WDWNT on twitter:


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BigRed98 said:


> *News*
> 
> Star Wars Galaxy Edge promotional posters via WDWNT on twitter:



I saw they were mentioned as being backstage, which is interesting.  I really like the style and hope we can buy posters or have it on a phone case or something


----------



## skier_pete

Firebird060 said:


> Again im not saying that Hollywood Studios wont be crowded once GE opens,  what I am saying is that Disneyland is already a more crowded park than Hollywood Studios is currently,   they both are having GE,  Hollywood Studios since it is already a less crowded park before GE can absorb the crowd numbers, they both have roughly the same capacity, Yes Disneyland has more rides to take more people and put them in Queues but for sheer volume of people Disneyland already sees on average 8 million more people a year then Disney Hollywood Studio as of 2017  since 2018 numbers are not available.  Now since they both roughly have the same estimated Capacity *since Disney doesnt release Capacity numbers*  its fair to say that there is less crowd absorption available at Disneyland for a new Area/Attraction  then at HollyWood Studios if all things are considered equal.
> 
> The whole idea isnt that one park wont be busy and the other will, because no they both will be,  but Disneyland has a greater chance to reach capacity before Hollywood studios purely because of existing crowd level differences.  It takes less bodies to fill the space if there is already more bodies there.



Catching up from a few pages back, but I just wanted to say that the capacity of DHS and Disneyland Park are not really comparable. Disneyland has 53 attractions - about 35 of which are rides. DHS has 17 attractions -currently a mere SIX of which are rides.  Disneylands capacity is speculated to be between 80,000 and 85,000 guests. I had a harder time finding DHS numbers - but it seems it was listed at around 60,000 back when LMA, GMR, and Backlot were open, but no Toy Story land.  Since we should be able to assume that both Star Wars lands will increase park capacities by equal measure, DHS will likely be able to handle about 20,000 less people than DLR once both lands  are open. 

I think the exact effect each park will have is hard to predict, but I actually think it could be worse at DHS - or at least worse for much longer. (DLR will be awful at first, but because the majority are repeat visitors I could see the crowds subsiding faster.)  The situation is that MORE people visit WDW each day than visit DLR, probably 3 to 4 times more. You could easily have 100,000 people in Florida just wanting to see GE each day, where the land itself is likely to be able to handle less than 50,000 per day, assuming they limit people to 2-3 hours.


----------



## danikoski

MommaBerd said:


> I know this is a minor blip of news... But, I think we’ll stick to making our own tie-dye shirts. Much more fun and less expensive. I also don’t think these are altogether that attractive.
> 
> I know they are trying to “compete” with the homemade/Etsy shirts, but part of the fun is the making and/or customizing them.



We are planning to do the tie dyed shirts at the resort on one of our afternoons. I'd much rather spend the money to make it at WDW and have a souvenir then buy it from the Disney store.


----------



## Bay Max

sachilles said:


> Leaving for a 7 day trip to wdw on Tuesday. Any rumorites want photos of anything in particular construction related?



"Rumorites" - excellent neologism!


----------



## Firebird060

danikoski said:


> We are planning to do the tie dyed shirts at the resort on one of our afternoons. I'd much rather spend the money to make it at WDW and have a souvenir then buy it from the Disney store.




I have found capacity numbers of about 75k for HWS  and Disneyland at about 80k,  You are right in the fact that there are alot more rides at DL to absorb the crowded feeling, and yes because of lack of rides you will Defiantly feel the crowds more at DHS, but I do agree we should move this topic to the other thread,  as comparing these parks is hard enough since they each have unique management requirements.


----------



## scrappinginontario

tlmadden73 said:


> I could see that Disney will require you to pick your day. They already took the first step in picking the days your tickerts are valid. They already encourage you to pick your park day by doing reservations and fast passes many days in advance.   How hard would it be when making your fast passes you just lock in your DHS day.
> 
> Why not just limit how many people can go to DHS on any given day -- if that day is full .. pick another day.





amberpi said:


> @rteetz - is this really rumored? That you will have to pick park days in advance? How will they deal with hoppers and day of guests? Sorry, I have a lot of questions, but I wanted to know if that was an actual rumor or just PP's speculation, although, obviously, I think it could be correct. Yikes. I would absolutely hate that. Like go from "here's my money WDW" to "that's enough."





rteetz said:


> Not really sure what you mean. Disney does already require you to buy tickets for specific dates but they do not make you choose specific parts and they are not said to be doing that anytime soon.


As @rteetz said, I can't see them making us choose a specific park in advance for a day but I am anticipating a time period where DHS will reach maximum crowds and close (at least temporarily) due to park capacity.  We are used to hearing about this in the MK on Christmas Day and New Years Eve Day but I have a feeling this will become a common scenario at DHS for a while when SWGE first opens.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

BigRed98 said:


> *News*
> Star Wars Galaxy Edge promotional posters via WDWNT on twitter:


Feels a tad like old fashioned political propaganda... ... 




TheMaxRebo said:


> I saw they were mentioned as being backstage, which is interesting.  I really like the style and hope we can buy posters or have it on a phone case or something


Backstage?  Like they were taken in a place that Disney doesn't want pics taken? If so, I'm not a fan.


----------



## scrappinginontario

danikoski said:


> We are planning to do the tie dyed shirts at the resort on one of our afternoons. I'd much rather spend the money to make it at WDW and have a souvenir then buy it from the Disney store.


  From personal experience, if you haven't chosen a specific location to make your shirts, I would recommend going to Pop.  Last summer my daughter made 1 at Pop where they used squeeze bottles of die which made it easy to penetrate the layers of t-shirt and also keep the colours somewhat distinct from one another.  She made one a couple of days later at an All Star resort for her Papa where they used spray bottles of dye.  Our experience was that once the shirts were washed (after being wrapped in plastic for 5 days) that the colours of the Pop shirt were much more vibrant and had less bleeding between the areas as it was easier to direct where the colour went with a squeeze bottle as opposed to a spray bottle.


----------



## afan

jlundeen said:


> A few months ago, these were being discussed on this thread. At that time, there were questions about whether the adhesive would hold.
> 
> When I was at Disney World in early February, I bought one.  As you can see, basically, the answer to whether or not the adhesive will hold, is that no it will not.
> 
> Here are my results.  It is installed on an OtterBox, hard plastic smooth case.
> 
> View attachment 383620
> . View attachment 383619



Disappointed in this but thanks for saving me money on my Aug trip.  I like thr idea of these much more than the pop sockets.


----------



## unbanshee

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Backstage?  Like they were taken in a place that Disney doesn't want pics taken? If so, I'm not a fan.



Correct


----------



## MissGina5

https://twitter.com/WDWNT/status/1098309319265841153

Look this probably doesn't mean they are getting rid of Fantasmic and it is just being refurbished from weather but honest to God I will be VERY upset.


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

sachilles said:


> Leaving for a 7 day trip to wdw on Tuesday. Any rumorites want photos of anything in particular construction related?



Take some pictures of the Pooh ride's interactive que if you go in it!  Please forward them to WDW News Today for his maintenance report!  I didn't think about getting pictures when we were there a few weeks ago, but it was sad how worn/not working somethings were.  Several folks mentioned it in the comments, but he won't add it until there are pictures.  There is one place that doesn't even have anything in it right now.  Just a hole of where something used to be.  Several of the carrots didn't pop up or were missing the green stalk on top.  The ball popper thing had all the balls stuck on one side so that only 10 or 15 popped in the whole thing.  We normally do FP+ for Pooh so it'd been a while since we had seen it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Feels a tad like old fashioned political propaganda... ...
> 
> 
> 
> Backstage?  Like they were taken in a place that Disney doesn't want pics taken? If so, I'm not a fan.



That is what the tweet from WDWNT sai - “backstage at Disneyland”

@WDWNT: Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge promotional posters from backstage at Disneyland (sent in by a reader) https://twitter.com/WDWNT/status/1098238256074969089/photo/1


----------



## scrappinginontario

MissGina5 said:


> https://twitter.com/WDWNT/status/1098309319265841153
> 
> Look this probably doesn't mean they are getting rid of Fantasmic and it is just being refurbished from weather but honest to God I will be VERY upset.


Link does not work


----------



## MissGina5

scrappinginontario said:


> Link does not work


the fantasmic sign is either gone or turned off not sure if its a screen or what


----------



## unbanshee

MissGina5 said:


> the fantasmic sign is either gone or turned off not sure if its a screen or what



The screen is turned off. It's been off for a few days. Fantasmic is fine


----------



## rteetz

MissGina5 said:


> the fantasmic sign is either gone or turned off not sure if its a screen or what


Looks like they deleted the tweet.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Commemorative Merchandise for 2019 Disney California Adventure Food & Wine Festival


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Donald Duck’s Seaside Brunch Coming to Disney’s Paradise Pier Hotel on March 29


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Mickey Mouse Club Pandora Charm at Ever After Jewelry Co. in Disney Springs


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Magic Kingdom 2/20/19 (President’s Day Crowds, New Phone Cases, Park Views, ETC.)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Captain Marvel Receiving Negative Audience Reviews on Rotten Tomatoes Ahead of Release


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“Mary Poppins Returns” Coming to Home Release This March


----------



## skier_pete

Firebird060 said:


> I have found capacity numbers of about 75k for HWS  and Disneyland at about 80k,  You are right in the fact that there are alot more rides at DL to absorb the crowded feeling, and yes because of lack of rides you will Defiantly feel the crowds more at DHS, but I do agree we should move this topic to the other thread,  as comparing these parks is hard enough since they each have unique management requirements.



There's no way I buy 75K as DHS capacity - unless all we are talking about is how many people could be crammed into the volume of the park. 

Total daily rider capacity (Including ALL shows and this includes Fantasmic!) in a 13 hour day (9 AM to 10 PM) at DHS is only 142,000 riders/viewers at DHS. That would mean 75,000 people would on average get to do TWO attractions in a 13 hour day.

Total daily rider capacity in a 14 hour day (9 AM to 11 PM)  at MK is 346,000 riders - almost triple.
Disneyland is somewhere near 500,000 riders per day.

So if you want to argue the parks can HOLD the same number of people - I guess so - as long as all those people don't mind just standing around in a crowd doing nothing. Physical capacity is different from what a park is capable of handling. 

And let's also consider how many people are actually there. Using 2017 numbers, the average daily attendance was 29,400 people - and again realizing that all those people are likely not in the park at the same time. MK was 56,000 people each day.  (DL was 50,000)  The question is what do we see happen at DHS. Does the attendance DOUBLE? That seems unlikely as it would have to surge higher than MK - but I could see a 50% surge as being possible - let's say 45,000.  That's still less than CURRENT DL numbers.  But can the park HANDLE that? Even with the extra capacity from the 3 new rides (say 60,000 riders per day) that means it's only 4 attractions per 13 hour day is possible. This means likely 3-4 hour rides ALL ACROSS DHS. 

DL currently sees 50,000 - and assume a similar surge of around 15,000 people to 65,000 - that's in a park with 500,000 riders per day. That means you can still ride 10 rides per day. So while you will see massive lines for the Star Wars rides, there's a good chance the other rides will only see 10-15 minute increases. 

In other words, DL is MUCH more able to handle the influx of visitors from a ride capacity standpoint than DHS.


----------



## Firebird060

Its not about Handling the guests and giving the same experience,  Its about how many people would it take before the gates are closed.  Thats the point I was making, if you are heading to a park to visit, and you get their the doors are closed because they reached capacity, DL is only 30k off a day reaching capacity, by your own numbers,  which is much less then DHS,  my point has nothing to do with crowds or something feeling crowded,  I agree DHS will by nature feel more crowded then DL purely because DL has a ton more rides in park to absorb guests.  My point was it takes less people to close DL then Disney Hollywood Studio.  The fact that Disney decided that GE was better suited for DL than California Adventure  was surprising, because DL already experiences closures due to capacity, something that they have never come close to doing at DHS.    In saying that lets take this off this thread.  Reetz if you would please move this thread to the Galaxy Edge thread I would appreciate it.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Major New 270-Acre Solar Facility Now Online, Providing Clean Energy to Walt Disney World Resort


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> That is what the tweet from WDWNT sai - “backstage at Disneyland”
> 
> @WDWNT: Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge promotional posters *from backstage at Disneyland (sent in by a reader) *


*Thumbs down*.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> *Thumbs down*.


In defense of this I don't see a major issue here as it isn't showing any restricted areas just a wall. That wall could be anywhere really. If this was showing inside the land or something then yes it would be an issue.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> In defense of this I don't see a major issue here as it isn't showing any restricted areas just a wall. That wall could be anywhere really. If this was showing inside the land or something then yes it would be an issue.


I get that.  There's just a lot of this stuff out there these days, and I don't like the idea of it being encouraged.  For people who send pics to people like Tom et al, this encourages more.  That's all.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Goldolas being tested at full speed

https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/video-disney-skyliner-gondolas-now-testing-at-full-speed/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Captain Marvel Receiving Negative Audience Reviews on Rotten Tomatoes Ahead of Release





According to the THR article, it’s not the quality of the story or the actual movie that’s inciting the negativity, some fans seem to take issue with the existence of the film or, rather, its star.


Well, at least  This being judged on its own merits as a film *sigh*


----------



## rteetz

*News*

BoxLunch Celebrates 10 Years of “The Princess and the Frog”


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney's Grand Californian Hotel Earns Forbes Travel Guide Star Award


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Captain Marvel Comes to Marvel Games and Apps


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Visit Florida reports record 126.1 million visitors to state in 2018


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Royal Caribbean orders sixth Oasis-class ship


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
V&A's continues its 5 diamond status

AAA: Florida a fine dining mecca of Four and Five Diamond restaurants


----------



## soniam

sherlockmiles said:


> It does get pretty slick.



I thought it would be slick, but we did the 5K and half marathon through there in the dark in 2017. It wasn't slick I think it just looks damp, unless it's worn more lately.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Goldolas being tested at full speed
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/video-disney-skyliner-gondolas-now-testing-at-full-speed/



Those look to be moving at a good rate of speed!  what did they say 14-16mph?  Looks like they are getting close to an opening date.


----------



## rteetz

Jimmy Mouse said:


> Those look to be moving at a good rate of speed!  what did they say 14-16mph?  Looks like they are getting close to an opening date.


16 is about max speed of these systems. Operational speed will be between 11-12 MPH


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

rteetz said:


> 16 is about max speed of these systems. Operational speed will be between 11-12 MPH



Let me calculate that figure ..   {7x32/7^} *{#$<37=52.5} / 17? [23-72/0} Q-Z=R+99  ......  Yes sir, you are correct.


----------



## OSUZorba

FrankieWinthrop said:


> Take some pictures of the Pooh ride's interactive que if you go in it!  Please forward them to WDW News Today for his maintenance report!  I didn't think about getting pictures when we were there a few weeks ago, but it was sad how worn/not working somethings were.  Several folks mentioned it in the comments, but he won't add it until there are pictures.  There is one place that doesn't even have anything in it right now.  Just a hole of where something used to be.  Several of the carrots didn't pop up or were missing the green stalk on top.  The ball popper thing had all the balls stuck on one side so that only 10 or 15 popped in the whole thing.  We normally do FP+ for Pooh so it'd been a while since we had seen it.


The ball popper has been that way since at least Sept.


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> According to the THR article, it’s not the quality of the story or the actual movie that’s inciting the negativity, some fans seem to take issue with the existence of the film or, rather, its star.
> 
> Well, at least  This being judged on its own merits as a film *sigh*



Our society is so pathetic , this is like the backlassh against last jedi because it had strong female characters. Sorry but .... these people. I've actually heard some very good reviews already.


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Captain Marvel Receiving Negative Audience Reviews on Rotten Tomatoes Ahead of Release



Fantastic new fad. Going to review sites and giving low scores and bad reviews on a movie you haven't even seen.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Our society is so pathetic , this is like the backlassh against last jedi because it had strong female characters. Sorry but .... these people. I've actually heard some very good reviews already.



At least some of the negativity around TLJ was based on the actual film - this seems a bit much to trash a movie because of how the Star wants to run her promotional sessions for it?


----------



## awilliams4

TheMaxRebo said:


> At least some of the negativity around TLJ was based on the actual film - this seems a bit much to trash a movie because of how the Star wants to run her promotional sessions for it?


Identity Politics becoming a financial liability, while maybe not reasonable, may very well be a value add to a lot of our problems today.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

Jimmy Mouse said:


> Let me calculate that figure ..   {7x32/7^} *{#$<37=52.5} / 17? [23-72/0} Q-Z=R+99  ......  Yes sir, you are correct.


You forgot to take the relative velocity of the wind into account


----------



## MGMmjl

MissGina5 said:


> GUYS I WON A COPY!!! I had no idea it just showed up today! I wonder how many people won



I won a copy as well!  It just showed up in the mail yesterday.  I think I read on the official rules that they were giving away 30 copies.  Looking forward to reading it!


----------



## Pete M

unbanshee said:


> The screen is turned off. It's been off for a few days. Fantasmic is fine



a week ago I saw the sign "on", but only half was working and another quarter of it was blinking the image.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> At least some of the negativity around TLJ was based on the actual film - this seems a bit much to trash a movie because of how the Star wants to run her promotional sessions for it?



Yeah, I had problems with last Jedi but it had nothing to do with any of that junk.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Disney D-Lish Pop-Up Event Offers New Tees, Photo-Ops, Free Mickey Ice Cream Bars at Disney Springs


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Magic Kingdom 2/21/19 (Presidents’ Day, Merchandise Restock, Tomorrowland Changes, ETC.)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

photos-lobby-fountain-refurbishment-at-port-orleans-french-quarter


----------



## rteetz

*News*

*First-of-its-Kind Play Pavilion, New Park Entrance Part of Epcot’s Historic Transformation*


----------



## Mome Rath

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> *First-of-its-Kind Play Pavilion, New Park Entrance Part of Epcot’s Historic Transformation*



Amazing! Love the updated entrance and will wait and see on the Pavilion, but sounds like a good change.


----------



## larry47591

New Hagrid coaster opens June 13th according to Universals Website


----------



## TheMaxRebo

larry47591 said:


> New Hagrid coaster opens June 13th according to Universals Website



yup - and the name is officially Hagrid's Magical Creatures Motorbike Adventure


----------



## larry47591

TheMaxRebo said:


> yup - and the name is officially Hagrid's Magical Creatures Motorbike Adventure



Unfortunately we are there the week before and not renewing our passes this year.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> yup - and the name is officially Hagrid's Magical Creatures Motorbike Adventure


A little later than Memorial Day but still right in the Summer time frame. Disney and Universal battling news today.


----------



## Amy11401

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> *First-of-its-Kind Play Pavilion, New Park Entrance Part of Epcot’s Historic Transformation*


Wow that play area seems like it could be really neat.  It sounds like it would be open for our next trip since we are not going until 2022-2023....excited about all the new things that will be open.  We are planning to make this trip a bit longer too than our last 7 day trip.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> *First-of-its-Kind Play Pavilion, New Park Entrance Part of Epcot’s Historic Transformation*



wow, that is a pretty big announcement - something happening to the Wonders of Life building (which I guess means new location for the Festival Center in the future), will be an "City" (guess sort of playing homage to Walt's original goal of EPCOT) and will feature Disney Characters  ... seems to fit the whole "More Family, more Disney" goals with the redo of EPCOT

"The ongoing evolution of Epcot includes plans for a play pavilion that’ll be unlike anything you’ve ever seen at the park. This new space will be devoted to playful fun and feature an innovative city that’ll come to life under the dome of the un-named pavilion previously known as Wonders of Life. The pavilion’s city will be bursting with interactive experiences, your favorite Disney characters, hands-on activities and engaging entertainment when it opens just in time for the 50th anniversary of Walt Disney World Resort!"


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> wow, that is a pretty big announcement - something happening to the Wonders of Life building (which I guess means new location for the Festival Center in the future), will be an "City" (guess sort of playing homage to Walt's original goal of EPCOT) and will feature Disney Characters  ... seems to fit the whole "More Family, more Disney" goals with the redo of EPCOT
> 
> "The ongoing evolution of Epcot includes plans for a play pavilion that’ll be unlike anything you’ve ever seen at the park. This new space will be devoted to playful fun and feature an innovative city that’ll come to life under the dome of the un-named pavilion previously known as Wonders of Life. The pavilion’s city will be bursting with interactive experiences, your favorite Disney characters, hands-on activities and engaging entertainment when it opens just in time for the 50th anniversary of Walt Disney World Resort!"


Finally some big Epcot news we have been waiting for. The redo of the entrance looks really good in concept IMO.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> *First-of-its-Kind Play Pavilion, New Park Entrance Part of Epcot’s Historic Transformation*


That looks promising, really doubling down on the Future World aesthetic.


----------



## SaharanTea

It's fascinating to see how open it is under Spaceship Earth.  It looks like there will be some pretty significant changes to the first part of that ride (and end).  I know concept art can be pretty different from reality, but that's striking.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> That looks promising, really doubling down on the Future World aesthetic.


Agreed. The entrance concept looks really good. Pays homage to the original but giving it much needed updates.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Finally some big Epcot news we have been waiting for. The redo of the entrance looks really good in concept IMO.



Obviously just concept art but looks like a lot more trees/greenery beyond Spaceship Earth - over by Imagination, etc.


----------



## Phicinfan

TheMaxRebo said:


> yup - and the name is officially Hagrid's Magical Creatures Motorbike Adventure


Okay is this a direct reaction to Tron coming to MK?  I have to admit I am not into the Universal vs. Disney talks, but this seems really coincidental


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I'm calling it hagrid's coaster


----------



## dina444444

Phicinfan said:


> Okay is this a direct reaction to Tron coming to MK?  I have to admit I am not into the Universal vs. Disney talks, but this seems really coincidental


I don’t think so. They closed the old roller coaster right after Labor Day 2017 to build this, but this coaster is much more family friendly compared to what was there.


----------



## Phicinfan

dina444444 said:


> I don’t think so. They closed the old roller coaster right after Labor Day 2017 to build this, but this coaster is much more family friendly compared to what was there.


True, I don't remember the date the Tron move to MK came out, but wonder now who may be reacting to whom....

Two "motorbike" Roller coasters just seems way to coincidental to me


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> *First-of-its-Kind Play Pavilion, New Park Entrance Part of Epcot’s Historic Transformation*


I don't know WHAT to think of this! I am excited to see new stuff coming though and that new entrance looks phenomenal


EDIT: what @TheMaxRebo said about connecting it to the original vision of EPCOT is great so now I like it. I wonder what IPs they are thinking? Zootopia? Meet the Robinsons?


----------



## dina444444

Phicinfan said:


> True, I don't remember the date the Tron move to MK came out, but wonder now who may be reacting to whom....
> 
> Two "motorbike" Roller coasters just seems way to coincidental to me


Tron announcement came that summer, but universal had announced a number of months before that the dragon coasters would be closing for a family friendly coaster.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> *First-of-its-Kind Play Pavilion, New Park Entrance Part of Epcot’s Historic Transformation*



This looks very exciting.

I always think of Epcot as a concrete jungle, so more greenery in future world would be amazing.


----------



## Gusey

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> *First-of-its-Kind Play Pavilion, New Park Entrance Part of Epcot’s Historic Transformation*


So happy something is finally happening at Wonders of Life, reminds me a bit of the Oh My Disney scene from Ralph Breaks the Internet with the city where you can meet characters. I do wonder if the Character Spot might move over there? Does sound like Odyssey is becoming official festival center too. Also loving the new entrance look, more potential for Flower and Garden maybe? Can't wait


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> *First-of-its-Kind Play Pavilion, New Park Entrance Part of Epcot’s Historic Transformation*


Wow.. finally a use for the Wonders of Life pavilion. 
Doesnt sound like it will have a ride/show attraction, but sounds like it will be a fun place for the kids to play (I mean Epcot always had a lot of those with the play areas in the pavilions).  But I like how they are finally striving to improve this and all their parks.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Phicinfan said:


> Okay is this a direct reaction to Tron coming to MK?  I have to admit I am not into the Universal vs. Disney talks, but this seems really coincidental





dina444444 said:


> I don’t think so. They closed the old roller coaster right after Labor Day 2017 to build this, but this coaster is much more family friendly compared to what was there.



I think it is more just a coincidence - they are very different styles of coasters - this is more family friendly and the design they came up with - with the one rider on a bike and the other in the side car is partly to get each rider at slightly different elevations so both can see all of the set pieces (which will mostly be on the side of the side car).  If anything I think this will be more like the guardians coaster in that it is telling a story with set pieces and animatronics while being a rollercoaster


----------



## atricks

Phicinfan said:


> Okay is this a direct reaction to Tron coming to MK?  I have to admit I am not into the Universal vs. Disney talks, but this seems really coincidental



Not really, this Potter coaster is more like Seven Dwarves mine train, except longer, and more elaborate.  A forested track with animatronic creatures all over and a bunch of surprise track elements.  Tron is a short, more thrilling type of thing that already exists in China.


----------



## Mr. lncredible

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> *First-of-its-Kind Play Pavilion, New Park Entrance Part of Epcot’s Historic Transformation*


Haven't heard anything about the spaceship earth refurb in awhile, wonder if it would be part of this project.


----------



## rteetz

Gusey said:


> So happy something is finally happening at Wonders of Life, reminds me a bit of the Oh My Disney scene from Ralph Breaks the Internet with the city where you can meet characters. I do wonder if the Character Spot might move over there? Does sound like Odyssey is becoming official festival center too. Also loving the new entrance look, more potential for Flower and Garden maybe? Can't wait


Yes I believe WoL will become a major new spot for characters. Innoventions will go the way of the Dodo.


----------



## rteetz

Mr. lncredible said:


> Haven't heard anything about the spaceship earth refurb in awhile, wonder if it would be part of this project.


Eventually.


----------



## rteetz

Anyone notice that Innoventions West is not in the concept art...


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> *First-of-its-Kind Play Pavilion, New Park Entrance Part of Epcot’s Historic Transformation*



The entrance is absolutely beautiful with all the greenery and I love that there bringing back the original fountain! Also the Topiary rumor seems to be true as there's character topiaries in the concept art and I also noticed that there is no queue in front of spaceship earth. I know a lot of people are cautious of the direction Disney is going with Epcot but I think even Epcot purists should be satisfied with the news and concept art today.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> Anyone notice that Innoventions West is not in the concept art...


Yep.  Martin has mentioned it wasn’t long for this Earth.


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> Anyone notice that Innoventions West is not in the concept art...



Maybe I missed it, but is there a higher resolution picture of the concept art for the front of EPCOT.  Would like something bigger than the picture within the Disney Parks Blog post.


----------



## rteetz

mikepizzo said:


> Maybe I missed it, but is there a higher resolution picture of the concept art for the front of EPCOT.  Would like something bigger than the picture within the Disney Parks Blog post.


That's all we have right now.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> Agreed. The entrance concept looks really good. Pays homage to the original but giving it much needed updates.


The question is .. will the old Kodak photo shop (on the right side as you go in) still be there? Where will my dad get his film?


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

SaharanTea said:


> It's fascinating to see how open it is under Spaceship Earth.  It looks like there will be some pretty significant changes to the first part of that ride (and end).  I know concept art can be pretty different from reality, but that's striking.


I'm hoping it's changes for the good. Spaceship Earth refurb rumors have def. made me nervous for what they could do. That said the ride can become quite the bottle neck because it's the first attraction people see so you know gotta ride it first lol


----------



## rteetz

Obviously removal of the leave a legacy stones. Addition of more greenery and it appears topiaries but that could be just during festival times. New look for the fountain that pay homage to the original. Innoventions West appears to be gone. New flags as decor. Stones will move to new area outside the entrance.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

We do have the answer though to where the Legacy stones should be going..at least at this moment..:

"Leave A Legacy photos will be moving into a beautiful setting just outside the park’s gateway."

I thought the concept for those was quite neat but it added quite the obstacle in the entrance of the park plus I always felt like it was just blasting radiant heat lol.

If the greenery in the concept art is what they do it won't be quite as bad of an obstacle and leaves for a better traffic flow IMO


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> Obviously removal of the leave a legacy stones. Addition of more greenery and it appears topiaries but that could be just during festival times. New look for the fountain that pay homage to the original. Innoventions West appears to be gone. New flags as decor. Stones will move to new area outside the entrance.
> 
> View attachment 383875


lol posted at the same time about the legacy stones.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> Obviously removal of the leave a legacy stones. Addition of more greenery and it appears topiaries but that could be just during festival times. New look for the fountain that pay homage to the original. Innoventions West appears to be gone. New flags as decor. Stones will move to new area outside the entrance.
> 
> View attachment 383875



What's that Tan building on right of concept art between Spaceship Earth and Imagination Pavilion?


----------



## SG131

BigRed98 said:


> What's that Tan building on right of concept art between Spaceship Earth and Imagination Pavilion?


Maybe a Taco Bell


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> What's that Tan building on right of concept art between Spaceship Earth and Imagination Pavilion?


Maybe the Pixar Shorts theater? Obviously bigger than that should be. Doesn't look like Canada and it it further back than Imagination so its closer to World Showcase.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> Maybe the Pixar Shorts theater? Obviously bigger than that should be. Doesn't look like Canada and it it further back than Imagination so its closer to World Showcase.
> 
> View attachment 383877


Martin is being very coy about it.  So sounds like it’s not an existing building.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> Martin is being very coy about it.  So sounds like it’s not an existing building.


Ok makes sense.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> Maybe the Pixar Shorts theater? Obviously bigger than that should be. Doesn't look like Canada and it it further back than Imagination so its closer to World Showcase.
> 
> View attachment 383877





The Pho said:


> Martin is being very coy about it.  So sounds like it’s not an existing building.



Now I'm intrigued, very excited! Thanks!


----------



## BorderTenny

The Pho said:


> Martin is being very coy about it.  So sounds like it’s not an existing building.


Maybe stadium seating for Illuminations replacement?


----------



## Firebird060

If they  take out Innovations West, what happens to Starbucks and club kool.  Where else can we get Beverley


----------



## rteetz

BorderTenny said:


> Maybe stadium seating for Illuminations replacement?


No


----------



## rteetz

Firebird060 said:


> If they  take out Innovations West, what happens to Starbucks and club kool.  Where else can we get Beverley


Coke store at Disney Springs. Both will go away. I am sure Starbucks will find a new home though.


----------



## rteetz

Epcot Entrance - Spine Overhaul Project

Please note: this is only the beginning.


----------



## MommaBerd

I am super-excited at the Play Pavillion possibilities. Maybe it will harken back to the days of Innoventions exhibits and even the Imagination pavillion - But modernized, of course.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> Epcot Entrance - Spine Overhaul Project
> 
> Please note: this is only the beginning.



Very exciting! But does make my slightly nervous about our May 2020 trip. Please oh please have the Flower/Garden festival next year!!!


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Very exciting! But does make my slightly nervous about our May 2020 trip. Please oh please have the Flower/Garden festival next year!!!


The festivals will be needed to keep people attending Epcot.


----------



## disneygirlsng

larry47591 said:


> New Hagrid coaster opens June 13th according to Universals Website


The day after my birthday! Maybe I can try and swing a birthday weekend trip down there. I cannot wait for this!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Anyone notice that Innoventions West is not in the concept art...


that was part of what I was referencing when mentioned it looked like a lot more greenery in that area - but wasn't sure if it was just artistic license of the concept art or part of the reality


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MommaBerd said:


> I am super-excited at the Play Pavillion possibilities. Maybe it will harken back to the days of Innoventions exhibits and even the Imagination pavillion - But modernized, of course.



also made me think of Disney Quest a bit 

... maybe a combination of the Character Spot meet & greet, classic Innovention and Imagination play areas, and Disney Quest - all with a look of the Oh My Disney part of WiR2


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> We do have the answer though to where the Legacy stones should be going..at least at this moment..:
> 
> "Leave A Legacy photos will be moving into a beautiful setting just outside the park’s gateway."



Yeah it's called the parking lot


----------



## closetmickey

TheMaxRebo said:


> wow, that is a pretty big announcement - something happening to the Wonders of Life building (which I guess means new location for the Festival Center in the future), will be an "City" (guess sort of playing homage to Walt's original goal of EPCOT) and will feature Disney Characters  ... seems to fit the whole "More Family, more Disney" goals with the redo of EPCOT
> 
> "The ongoing evolution of Epcot includes plans for a play pavilion that’ll be unlike anything you’ve ever seen at the park. This new space will be devoted to playful fun and feature an innovative city that’ll come to life under the dome of the un-named pavilion previously known as Wonders of Life. The pavilion’s city will be bursting with interactive experiences, your favorite Disney characters, hands-on activities and engaging entertainment when it opens just in time for the 50th anniversary of Walt Disney World Resort!"


My kids would have spent hours in a place like this! Well done, Disney.


----------



## closetmickey

SaharanTea said:


> It's fascinating to see how open it is under Spaceship Earth.  It looks like there will be some pretty significant changes to the first part of that ride (and end).  I know concept art can be pretty different from reality, but that's striking.


I hadn’t caught that! Where is the ride access?


----------



## Jetku

It really feels like this Epcot news completes the puzzle of a modern Disney world. 

Magic Kingdom was re-energized with New Fantasyland and has some improvements on the way (i.e. Tron), Animal Kingdom fleshed out with Pandora (my favorite land of any park), Hollywood Studios finally will feel like a complete park once Star Wars opens, and Epcot has several new attractions and this modernization TLC on the way. 

I’m very excited for this Epcot change above all else - can’t wait!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> According to the THR article, it’s not the quality of the story or the actual movie that’s inciting the negativity, some fans seem to take issue with the existence of the film or, rather, its star.
> Well, at least  This being judged on its own merits as a film *sigh*


The way a lead actor conducts themselves offscreen has always been an issue for any movie or studio.  That's not new.  What does feel new is more contrived attempts at creating "strong female characters" -- it feels forced a lot, and as though we're all supposed to like the movie BECAUSE they're showcasing a supposed "strong female lead".  I can see some rebelling against that. 

To me, this movie just doesn't look interesting -- no plans to see it.

ETA: It's funny, but my 12yo daughter and her friends joke about movies like this... they say things like "oh, I guess this is a superhero movie for ME", or "I guess I'm supposed to like this...". They seem to pick movies to see based on whether the characters seem INTERESTING to them. Kids these days seem to be beyond this stuff more so than the generation making these movies.




********** said:


> Our society is so pathetic , this is like the backlassh against last jedi *because it had strong female characters*. Sorry but .... these people. I've actually heard some very good reviews already.


*Interesting interpretation -- not one I agree with*.  I thought one of the female leads played a ridiculous, uninteresting and annoying character who had zero chemistry with her "love interest".  "Strong" wasn't the problem.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> *First-of-its-Kind Play Pavilion, New Park Entrance Part of Epcot’s Historic Transformation*





rteetz said:


> Finally some big Epcot news we have been waiting for. The redo of the entrance looks really good in concept IMO.


I agree- it looks stunning. Very fresh and colorful with the choice of plants.



MissGina5 said:


> Meet the Robinsons?


Oh yes please!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> The way a lead actor conducts themselves offscreen has always been an issue for any movie or studio. That's not new. What does feel new is more contrived attempts at creating "strong female characters" -- it feels forced a lot, and as though we're all supposed to like the movie BECAUSE they're showcasing a supposed "strong female lead". I can see some rebelling against that.
> 
> To me, this movie just doesn't look interesting -- no plans to see it.



I think you need a variety of super heroes and this is another element to that - and gives it an interesting twist.  So not sure how forced it is - you just do need some female super heroes to round out things. 

My wife isn't into most super hero movies but wants to see this one and we have tickets for opening weekend.  She enjoyed Wonder Woman - but that worked because it was a good movie that had a strong female lead .... it wasn't good simply because it had a strong female lead and this will be the same.  if it is a good movie that bring a new personality and angle to the storyline, then great - if the movie is no good then it doesn't matter

I just don't agree with giving a movie a poor review before you even saw it just because of this.  If it makes you not want to see it, that makes sense, but how can anyone properly rate the movie before they see it?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think you need a variety of super heroes and this is another element to that - and *gives it an interesting twist*.


*Not to me, or to my 12yo daughter and her friends*.  They were joking about it the other day: "Oh, I guess I'm SUPPOSED to like this because there's a girl in it...".  I edited my above post to add that I think a lot of kids these days are beyond this stuff (more so than the generation making the films) -- they seek out films with characters who actually look INTERESTING to them.  

Box office seems to come along when the characters are INTERESTING in and of themselves -- no matter what group they belong to.  I'm not sure they achieved that here.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> *Not to me, or to my 12yo daughter and her friends*.  They were joking about it the other day: "Oh, I guess I'm SUPPOSED to like this because there's a girl in it...".  I edited my above post to add that I think a lot of kids these days are beyond this stuff (more so than the generation making the films) -- they seek out films with characters who actually look INTERESTING to them.
> 
> Box office seems to come along when the characters are INTERESTING in and of themselves -- no matter what group they belong to.  I'm not sure they achieved that here.


Everyone is different. I’m certainly not as excited for Captain Marvel a sport other films but I’ll see it and am interested in it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> *Not to me, or to my 12yo daughter and her friends*.  They were joking about it the other day: "Oh, I guess I'm SUPPOSED to like this because there's a girl in it...".  I edited my above post to add that I think a lot of kids these days are beyond this stuff (more so than the generation making the films) -- they seek out films with characters who actually look INTERESTING to them.
> 
> Box office seems to come along when the characters are INTERESTING in and of themselves -- no matter what group they belong to.  I'm not sure they achieved that here.



i agree with all of that - I just think Captain Marvel is interesting ... not just because she's a female, that is part of it and how that fits in with the, largely Male dominated Avengers, but much more than that ... her back story, her powers, etc. 

Like I said, if the movie is no good it is no good and if she winds up being uninteresting then she is uninteresting - just as of now I am interested in it 

and I guess I see "interesting" and "like" to be very different.  I think it does make it more "interesting" because she is female - but that doesn't mean I will "like" it or girls should "like" it simply because she is female


----------



## Phicinfan

TheMaxRebo said:


> i agree with all of that - I just think Captain Marvel is interesting ... not just because she's a female, that is part of it and how that fits in with the, largely Male dominated Avengers, but much more than that ... her back story, her powers, etc.
> 
> Like I said, if the movie is no good it is no good and if she winds up being uninteresting then she is uninteresting - just as of now I am interested in it
> 
> and I guess I see "interesting" and "like" to be very different.  I think it does make it more "interesting" because she is female - but that doesn't mean I will "like" it or girls should "like" it simply because she is female


My only issue with Capt. Marvel is they skipped the cannon version.  Capt. Marvel was originally a man, then went to Ms Marvel/female Capt. Marvel.  Is this a huge deal, no, but you lose a whole lot of the history of the character by not including that.  Now that said, there are some hints in one of the previews that may address this.....still.

As for the negative reviews.....that will change.  Look at what Black Panther has done for having a strong viable minority hero.  Assuming similar quality - I can't see this as a negative to women, any more than WW was.  I am actually very interested in this to see how she gets tied into the whole Infinity war model.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> and I guess I see "interesting" and "like" to be very different.  I think it does make it more "interesting" because she is female - but that doesn't mean I will "like" it or girls should "like" it simply because she is female


I know we're getting to the side of the Disney topic so I'll just add this one last thought: I get what you're saying -- and we can totally just see this differently!    To me, a character is not one whit more interesting nor more likable because she is female -- certainly not in a superhero movie where she's far, far, far from a first. I'm glad that my daughter doesn't see a strong female as so unusual or noteworthy that she has to like her for being female.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> i agree with all of that - I just think Captain Marvel is interesting ... not just because she's a female, that is part of it and how that fits in with the, largely Male dominated Avengers, but much more than that ... her back story, her powers, etc.
> 
> Like I said, if the movie is no good it is no good and if she winds up being uninteresting then she is uninteresting - just as of now I am interested in it
> 
> and I guess I see "interesting" and "like" to be very different.  I think it does make it more "interesting" because she is female - but that doesn't mean I will "like" it or girls should "like" it simply because she is female


I agree with this. I’m also interested because of the whole Avengers storyline. She obviously has a place in that and I’m interested to see how she fits.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I know we're getting to the side of the Disney topic so I'll just add this one last thought: I get what you're saying -- and we can totally just see this differently!    To me, a character is not one whit more interesting nor more likable because she is female -- certainly not in a superhero movie where she's far, far, far from a first. I'm glad that my daughter doesn't see a strong female as so unusual or noteworthy that she has to like her for being female.



I agree with that - I wouldn't want my daughters to think they have to like Captain Marvel simply because she is a female - but if it is a good movie and is presenting her in a positive light and my daughters can draw inspiration from that, then great - but not simply because she is female

I just think different characters in general make things more interesting.  For example, the fact Black Panther is a person of color and from Africa makes him a bit more interesting ... not the only reason, far from it, but it does add to it

and if my views are antiquated then it is probably just reason 157 or so that I am antiquated


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> and if my views are antiquated then it is probably just reason 157 or so that I am antiquated


 My reason 157 was not wanting an Alexa-like device in my hotel room...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> My reason 157 was not wanting an Alexa-like device in my hotel room...



no THAT we fully and 100% agree on!


----------



## Farro

I'm so excited! Just bought an annual pass for our 10 day trip in May 2020! We will then buy one regular length of stay hopper. 

We always eat table service at night, buy memory maker and buy nice souvenirs. Plus possibility of resort discount, it made sense. And figured why not buy today, so I did!!!!

This is news, right?


----------



## mikeamizzle

TheMaxRebo said:


> also made me think of Disney Quest a bit
> 
> ... maybe a combination of the Character Spot meet & greet, classic Innovention and Imagination play areas, and Disney Quest - *all with a look of the Oh My Disney part of WiR2*



This is what I am seeing, looks just like "the internet" as it was portrayed in WiR2.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
10th anniversary of the Walt Disney Family Museum 

https://www.waltdisney.org/blog/ten-years-magic-looking-back-museums-origins


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> I'm so excited! Just bought an annual pass for our 10 day trip in May 2020! We will then buy one regular length of stay hopper.
> 
> We always eat table service at night, buy memory maker and buy nice souvenirs. Plus possibility of resort discount, it made sense. And figured why not buy today, so I did!!!!
> 
> This is news, right?



That's what we do - get one AP for the discounts (also you can get a Tables in Wonderland card if you have an AP so that is more dining discounts) and then regular tickets for the rest of the family

Actually got 2 APs right before the last price increase, one in my name and one in my wife's.  Currently have mine active and then in the future we will activate hers


----------



## MissGina5

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I know we're getting to the side of the Disney topic so I'll just add this one last thought: I get what you're saying -- and we can totally just see this differently!    To me, a character is not one whit more interesting nor more likable because she is female -- certainly not in a superhero movie where she's far, far, far from a first. I'm glad that my daughter doesn't see a strong female as so unusual or noteworthy that she has to like her for being female.



what's also important here is NOT that girls see themselves on screen though that is important, but girls and minorities are much more able to relate to characters who are different than themselves than white males. Or rather this has previously been the case. It is much easier to get a minority child to read about a character that doesn't look like them than a white boy (I say this as a librarian and not to start something, this has been my observation and reports from other librarians and teachers support this). By making a diverse Marvel universe, we are all forced to relate to characters even if they don't look like us.


EDIT: Also, as someone who went to an all girls high school, I felt much like the daughter who said "oh I have to like this cuz I am female" often. We once had speakers come in to tell us how exciting it was we could go into science and we were like obviously??? It's hard to understand that it was exciting for the presenter because at the time they started their career it wasn't easy. Just another teachable moment to say you don't have to like her because she's female but you should appreciate that you can see a female superhero, it wasn't always that way.


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> That's what we do - get one AP for the discounts (also you can get a Tables in Wonderland card if you have an AP so that is more dining discounts) and then regular tickets for the rest of the family
> 
> Actually got 2 APs right before the last price increase, one in my name and one in my wife's.  Currently have mine active and then in the future we will activate hers



Besides all the great stuff you listed, any other things I should be on lookout for? Special t-shirts or anything?   outside of resort, souvenir discounts.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> A little later than Memorial Day but still right in the Summer time frame. Disney and Universal battling news today.



So we are there for Memorial Day and I didn't know if I would be upset or relieved if I missed it. Good news is the emotion is relieved. While it looks like a lot of fun, in the end I'm glad to not have to deal with the crowds that arrive with a new HP ride. 

As far as the Epcot announcements - I love all of it. Fixing up wonders of life is huge to me. I loved that pavillion, and anything that involves new attractions in there is a great idea. The spine redesign looks great too. The only thing is that it feels like the entrance to that park is going to be a hot mess for the next two years. 



MissGina5 said:


> what's also important here is NOT that girls see themselves on screen though that is important, but girls and minorities are much more able to relate to characters who are different than themselves than white males. Or rather this has previously been the case. It is much easier to get a minority child to read about a character that doesn't look like them than a white boy (I say this as a librarian and not to start something, this has been my observation and reports from other librarians and teachers support this). By making a diverse Marvel universe, we are all forced to relate to characters even if they don't look like us.



If you want to look at an example of how bad female superheroes were treated not at all long ago - watch the poop-show that is "Catwoman". If ever there was a female driven superhero movie that was led completely by men - it was that one. Wonder Woman has its flaws - but as others have said it is a strong movie that is led by a strong female character.  

My point is - slagging on a movie just because it has a strong female character is pathetic and counter-productive to everywhere we need to be. Talk to some minorities about how important Black Panther is to them - but at the heart what's important is that it's a great movie, and that it then gives minority audiences characters to look up to - and let's not discount that -s, characterS - is fantastic. So I hope first and foremost Captain Marvel is a great movie and then if it also has strong female roles - that's wonderful too.


----------



## DISnewjersey

Sorry if already posted but I’m on mobile and haven’t been able to read every comment. 

I find it a bit amusing that Universal did a ‘bike rollercoaster’ ahead of Disney’s TRON coaster. No one else in Orlando has one yet, right?


----------



## jknezek

The only real interesting I have in Captain Marvel is how they handle her powers. Honestly, in the comics she is cosmic level. She can pretty much do anything at times. That, to me, has always made for crappy story lines. I expect she'll be more limited than she is at the extremes in the comics, and how they define that will interest me. One of the things I like about MCU is that they haven't given god like powers yet. Superpowers, yes, but still beatable (except maybe Hulk, who's limiting factor is his intelligence). 

Anyway, I'm thinking this is likely to be a small screen movie for me. My kids can't wait for How to Train Your Dragon III, they have loved those movies and shows, so I'm guessing the movie budget is going that way in the near future. Kind of refreshing not to hand it to Disney.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*PHOTOS*

Of the new character inspired treats - all set to debut by Feb 24th

http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/photo...nzel-cone-princess-and-the-frog-pie-and-more/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> Besides all the great stuff you listed, any other things I should be on lookout for? Special t-shirts or anything?   outside of resort, souvenir discounts.



You can get your free AP magnet (Mouse Gear is usually reliable to have them).  If are staying offsite and drive you get free parking (that is usually our situation and is >$100 savings right there for us).

There is usually some special AP only merchandise (we were there during Food and Wine and they had a bunch)


----------



## j2thomason

Is there any news about an upcoming annual pass price increase? I saw something mentioned about it somewhere on Twitter, but I had not heard anything here.


----------



## OKW Lover

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> 10th anniversary of the Walt Disney Family Museum
> 
> https://www.waltdisney.org/blog/ten-years-magic-looking-back-museums-origins


I've been fortunate to have visited the Museum several times.  Highly recommended for anybody with an interest in Walt and his creations.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

*Disney Parks Best Bites: February 2019*


----------



## rteetz

*News*

*Magic Kingdom Park Foodie Update: February 2019*


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Character Inspired Mickey Ear Hat Foam Keychains Found At Disney’s Animal Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: New Celebration Cake at Plaza Inn – Get Your Ears On Celebration at Disneyland Park


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Disney Renaissance Apparel Featuring Pocahontas, Hercules Muses, and More Now at Tren-D in Disney Springs


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Disney Current Mood Mystery Collection Pins Arrive in Disneyland Park


----------



## rteetz

*News*

European-Inspired Amenities Coming for Disney’s Riviera Resort


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: New Mickey Mouse Club Pandora Charm at Ever After Jewelry Co. in Disney Springs


Oh boy....I just decided I needed a Pandora charm bracelet.  Cha-ching......


rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Major New 270-Acre Solar Facility Now Online, Providing Clean Energy to Walt Disney World Resort


See, no need for a nuclear power plant after all.....



TheMaxRebo said:


> yup - and the name is officially Hagrid's Magical Creatures Motorbike Adventure





The Pho said:


> Yep.  Martin has mentioned it wasn’t long for this Earth.


I cannot WAIT to ride this.  September trip!


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

dolewhipdreams said:


> You forgot to take the relative velocity of the wind into account


crap.


----------



## sara_s

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: New Character Inspired Mickey Ear Hat Foam Keychains Found At Disney’s Animal Kingdom


I absolutely need Baymax, Wall-E, and Eve!


----------



## osully

I check this news thread every day in hopes that Smash Mouth is playing Food & Wine during our vacation this November. LOL


----------



## SaharanTea

closetmickey said:


> I hadn’t caught that! Where is the ride access?



There's a cylinder coming out the bottom in the picture, but it seems very...vertical.  Again though, concept art is not the final construction plan.


----------



## closetmickey

SaharanTea said:


> There's a cylinder coming out the bottom in the picture, but it seems very...vertical.  Again though, concept art is not the final construction plan.


I had noticed that but just couldn’t picture an elevator system efficient enough to get all the riders up AND down.


----------



## DavidHobart

rteetz said:


> Yes I believe WoL will become a major new spot for characters. Innoventions will go the way of the Dodo.



An insult to Dodos.


----------



## Ambehnke

closetmickey said:


> I had noticed that but just couldn’t picture an elevator system efficient enough to get all the riders up AND down.


My thought would be something like an escalator like people mover maybe coming from the inside side of the park.


----------



## BahamasBride03

Could the Spacedhip earth ride access and queue possibly be moving back to where the exit is now? In project tomorrow?

I may be over analyzing the Epcot picture but does the entrance fountain look like it has a homage to the original fountain that had the lucite-looking “spires”?? (Totally the wrong word to describe them but it’s early and the coffee is still kicking in)

I tend to be an Epcot purist just due to fond nostalgia from childhood trips and I love the concept art! It’s very exciting!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disney ranked #4 _on Fast Company_’s list of “The World’s 50 Most Innovative Companies” for 2019

https://www.thewaltdisneycompany.co...mong-fast-companys-most-innovative-companies/


"The Walt Disney Company has taken the No. 4 spot on _Fast Company_’s list of “The World’s 50 Most Innovative Companies” for 2019, which spotlights the businesses that are making the most profound impact on both industry and culture and thriving in a rapidly changing world. _Fast Company_, one of the world’s leading business media brands, singled out Disney’s new and upcoming streaming services, and the Company’s commitment to deliver its unparalleled portfolio directly to consumers."


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BahamasBride03 said:


> Could the Spacedhip earth ride access and queue possibly be moving back to where the exit is now? In project tomorrow?
> 
> I may be over analyzing the Epcot picture but does the entrance fountain look like it has a homage to the original fountain that had the lucite-looking “spires”?? (Totally the wrong word to describe them but it’s early and the coffee is still kicking in)
> 
> I tend to be an Epcot purist just due to fond nostalgia from childhood trips and I love the concept art! It’s very exciting!!



I think that is very possible and would fit - more space back there and is a better fit now that the line can sometimes back up for it (and I am sure will only increase after a major redo) so that mass of people takes away from the clean look of the entrance way, so makes sense to move it to the back


----------



## Iowamomof4

*NEWS*

Update about FP+ cancellation situation when cancelling a resort stay. Includes an additional restriction I hadn't heard mentioned before.

https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/myma...-to-fastpass-reduce-misuse-of-the-service.htm


----------



## Iowamomof4

Iowamomof4 said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Update about FP+ cancellation situation when cancelling a resort stay. Includes an additional restriction I hadn't heard mentioned before.
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/myma...-to-fastpass-reduce-misuse-of-the-service.htm



The additional restriction is that if you have 10-day tickets but only a 4-night reservation, you will only be able to book fastpasses in your 60-day window for the part where you are on property (basically 5 days worth in this scenario). Then, you'll have to wait until your 30-day window opens to book the rest.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Iowamomof4 said:


> The additional restriction is that if you have 10-day tickets but only a 4-night reservation, you will only be able to book fastpasses in your 60-day window for the part where you are on property (basically 5 days worth in this scenario). Then, you'll have to wait until your 30-day window opens to book the rest.



makes sense - this seems to get at also preventing the true "throwaway room" where you reserve a cheap room for one night and keep it, pay for it, but don't use it but then had the 60 day booking window for the length of your ticket

Definitely think this is related to Galaxy's Edge as I could see people buying longer tickets and paying for one night at All Stars or whatever and try to book FP for the Galaxy's Edge attraction 70 days out ... now to do that they would have to book the room for 10 days as well


Wonder what happens if you book the room for 10 days, make your FP and then don't cancel but reduce your stay to only 1 night


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Epcot entrance work to begin this spring 

http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/more-...a-legacy-and-epcot-entrance-project-timeline/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Animal Kingdom Lodge room refurbishments 

http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/more-...r-this-year-to-disneys-animal-kingdom-villas/


----------



## crvetter

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Animal Kingdom Lodge room refurbishments
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/more-...r-this-year-to-disneys-animal-kingdom-villas/


I consider this a rumor since DVC hasn’t released this as true and owners have been asking DVC for answers why they were being removed. Many owners are getting different stories on this. I myself have gotten 3 different reasons for the missing rooms. Owners have been asking since beginning of January.


----------



## rteetz

crvetter said:


> I consider this a rumor since DVC hasn’t released this as true and owners have been asking DVC for answers why they were being removed. Many owners are getting different stories on this. I myself have gotten 3 different reasons for the missing rooms. Owners have been asking since beginning of January.


I believe at the last DVC meeting Disney did announce AKL as an upcoming refurb.


----------



## crvetter

rteetz said:


> I believe at the last DVC meeting Disney did announce AKL as an upcoming refurb.


No they did not. The new renovations are Saratoga Springs in 2019 only. The following have been scheduled.


2020 – Aulani (Refresh)
2021 – Hilton Head (Full refurb)
2021 – Grand Floridian (Refresh)
2021 – Boulder Ridge (Full refurb)
2022 – Polynesian (Refresh)
Animal Kingdom was last refreshed in 2016 including these rooms.


----------



## rteetz

crvetter said:


> No they did not. The new renovations are Saratoga Springs in 2019 only. The following have been scheduled.
> 
> 
> 2020 – Aulani (Refresh)
> 2021 – Hilton Head (Full refurb)
> 2021 – Grand Floridian (Refresh)
> 2021 – Boulder Ridge (Full refurb)
> 2022 – Polynesian (Refresh)
> Animal Kingdom was last refreshed in 2016 including these rooms.


You’re right I just went back and looked. Not sure why I thought AKL wasn’t on the list.


----------



## crvetter

rteetz said:


> You’re right I just went back and looked. Not sure why I thought AKL wasn’t on the list.


Disney is offering and has been offering these rooms for cash too during this time window. The DVC forums has a few threads to trying to figure out what is going on with these rooms. Though I understand the cash side can offer rooms it never intends to have because they can upgrade but it does frustrate DVC owners to remove them (be told different stories) and then rent them out.


----------



## MommaBerd

Iowamomof4 said:


> The additional restriction is that if you have 10-day tickets but only a 4-night reservation, you will only be able to book fastpasses in your 60-day window for the part where you are on property (basically 5 days worth in this scenario). Then, you'll have to wait until your 30-day window opens to book the rest.



I *get* why they are doing this, but it is a bummer for those who may do a true on-site/off-site stay. A couple of years ago we stayed 3 or 4 nights on-site and then 4 or 5 off-site - so, not just a one-night “throw-away.” 

I’m with @TheMaxRebo - I wonder what will happen if you reduce the number of days on your reservation, especially within the 30-day window.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MommaBerd said:


> I *get* why they are doing this, but it is a bummer for those who may do a true on-site/off-site stay. A couple of years ago we stayed 3 or 4 nights on-site and then 4 or 5 off-site - so, not just a one-night “throw-away.”
> 
> I’m with @TheMaxRebo - I wonder what will happen if you reduce the number of days on your reservation, especially within the 30-day window.



I get that, though the flip side is shouldn't someone who is doing all their nights on property have an advantage over those that split on- and off-site?   At lest in your situation you would get the 64 days to book FP that should get you access to most attractions


----------



## Iowamomof4

MommaBerd said:


> I *get* why they are doing this, but it is a bummer for those who may do a true on-site/off-site stay. A couple of years ago we stayed 3 or 4 nights on-site and then 4 or 5 off-site - so, not just a one-night “throw-away.”
> 
> I’m with @TheMaxRebo - I wonder what will happen if you reduce the number of days on your reservation, especially within the 30-day window.



I can understand why people who have been able to take advantage of this in the past would be disappointed, but the 60-day window is a perk for staying on site. Why should that perk extend THROUGH the off-site stay? I'm not picking on you, just seeing it from Disney's side and the side of the people who stay on-site for their entire trip.


----------



## MommaBerd

TheMaxRebo said:


> I get that, though the flip side is shouldn't someone who is doing all their nights on property have an advantage over those that split on- and off-site?   At lest in your situation you would get the 64 days to book FP that should get you access to most attractions



Yeah - I understand...just don’t like it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MommaBerd said:


> Yeah - I understand...just don’t like it.



haha, ok fair enough


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

Disneyland Resort Update – Mickey, Food, and Color


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Dates Added for Tables in Wonderland Member-Exclusive Dining Events at Disney’s Contemporary Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTO REPORT: Magic Kingdom 2/22/19 (Presidents Day Crowds, New Ice Cream Bowls, ETC.)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Pirates of the Caribbean, Alice in Wonderland, Peter Pan, and More New Graphic Tees Arrive at the Magic Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“Brighten a Barrel” Activity Station Returns to the 2019 Epcot Flower & Garden Festival


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Billy Dee Williams, Alan Tudyk Confirmed to Appear at Star Wars Celebration Chicago


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Alan Horn Talks Mary Poppins, Disney+, and Fox Deal with THR


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Scentsy Stitch Collection Available for a Limited Time


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Alan Horn Talks Mary Poppins, Disney+, and Fox Deal with THR


Original article:
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/n...er-streaming-pixar-post-john-lasseter-1187054


----------



## tlmadden73

Iowamomof4 said:


> The additional restriction is that if you have 10-day tickets but only a 4-night reservation, you will only be able to book fastpasses in your 60-day window for the part where you are on property (basically 5 days worth in this scenario). Then, you'll have to wait until your 30-day window opens to book the rest.


So this stops the "rolling 60-day window" that you used to get for using a throwaway room?
I did a throwaway room (a true one -- I kept and paid for one night at the campsites) - and I was able to make Fast Passes at 60 days for my check-in date and 61 days for my check-out date. I could then make FPs for later days in my trip every day after that .. I just had to wait until 60 days before that day.

I'm okay with closing that (it didn't make sense to me) - my guess is they just allowed this "flexibility" but now (with the supposed increased guests) they are trying to help the FP+ system not become overloaded.


----------



## BuzzyBelle

TheMaxRebo said:


> I get that, though the flip side is shouldn't someone who is doing all their nights on property have an advantage over those that split on- and off-site?   At lest in your situation you would get the 64 days to book FP that should get you access to most attractions



I’m concerned with how this will affect split stays all on-site. Split stays are already at a disadvantage for booking ADRs. With a 10 day stay I can look for FOP for a later time like day 7 now, but will a split stay be treated as two 5 day stays now?  I wonder if I’ll have to wake up early twice to make my FP now, too


----------



## Iowamomof4

BuzzyBelle said:


> I’m concerned with how this will affect split stays all on-site. Split stays are already at a disadvantage for booking ADRs. With a 10 day stay I can look for FOP for a later time like day 7 now, but will a split stay be treated as two 5 day stays now?  I wonder if I’ll have to wake up early twice to make my FP now, too



I'm in a similar boat, but I just have a 1-night stay tacked onto the beginning of a 9-night stay. Our park tickets were purchased separately though, so they aren't part of a package. I'm hoping we'll be able to do the whole thing beginning on day 1, but if I have to wake up two mornings in a row to get it all done, so be it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BuzzyBelle said:


> I’m concerned with how this will affect split stays all on-site. Split stays are already at a disadvantage for booking ADRs. With a 10 day stay I can look for FOP for a later time like day 7 now, but will a split stay be treated as two 5 day stays now?  I wonder if I’ll have to wake up early twice to make my FP now, too



That's what it appears is happening - but hopefully that is either not the case in reality (just a glitch today) or they change it


----------



## Iowamomof4

TheMaxRebo said:


> That's what it appears is happening - but hopefully that is either not the case in reality (just a glitch today) or they change it



There are reports from today?


----------



## soniam

Phicinfan said:


> Okay is this a direct reaction to Tron coming to MK?  I have to admit I am not into the Universal vs. Disney talks, but this seems really coincidental



No, they really needed to get rid of Dragon Challenge. It didn’t dual anymore due to flying debris injuries. Also, it was a poorly re-themed ride from the previous land before the Wizarding World was built.



atricks said:


> Not really, this Potter coaster is more like Seven Dwarves mine train, except longer, and more elaborate.  A forested track with animatronic creatures all over and a bunch of surprise track elements.  Tron is a short, more thrilling type of thing that already exists in China.



I have heard rumors from a reliable source the it will have the most number of launches in Orlando, including a backwards one, I think. It’s definitely less thrilling than Dragon Challenge, but I don’t think the comparison to Tron will be that clear cut. I think Universal over-stated when they said “family friendly”.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Iowamomof4 said:


> There are reports from today?



it's in the dedicated thread in this forum - but that thread is moving fast so losing track exactly where is is


----------



## TheMaxRebo

soniam said:


> I have heard rumors from a reliable source the it will have the most number of launches in Orlando, including a backwards one, I think. It’s definitely less thrilling than Dragon Challenge, but I don’t think the comparison to Tron will be that clear cut. I think Universal over-stated when they said “family friendly”.



I think "family friendly" at Universal is a bit more thrilling that "family friendly" at Disney


----------



## Iowamomof4

TheMaxRebo said:


> it's in the dedicated thread in this forum - but that thread is moving fast so losing track exactly where is is


I found it. Yeah, that's going to really suck for people who either can't afford to stay deluxe for their entire trip or just like to split their time between a couple different resorts. Makes me wonder if Disney wants the practice to end though? I mean, when they move your bags for you from one resort to another, there's obviously a cost involved there. Maybe they would really rather have people pick one resort for their entire trip and not do all the moving around. <shrug> I have no idea really if that's what they want, but I'm guessing that'll be the effect.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Iowamomof4 said:


> I found it. Yeah, that's going to really suck for people who either can't afford to stay deluxe for their entire trip or just like to split their time between a couple different resorts. Makes me wonder if Disney wants the practice to end though? I mean, when they move your bags for you from one resort to another, there's obviously a cost involved there. Maybe they would really rather have people pick one resort for their entire trip and not do all the moving around. <shrug> I have no idea really if that's what they want, but I'm guessing that'll be the effect.



Ideally Disney would want you in Deluxe all the time, but with the split stay you do get 2 sets of magic bands and the moving of the luggage and the additional administrative burden, etc.  

Where this could be a negative is the people who were adding in a few days at a deluxe with the rest of their trip and moderates or values who would then just do the entire stay at a moderate or value - so Disney would lose out on a bit of extra $ ... BUT I think they think demand is going to be so high for on site stays that there will be people to fill that Deluxe room so they aren't worried about that


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Weekly Walt Disney World Maintenance Report (2/22/19) – Big Repairs at the Jungle Cruise, Dirty Pooh, and More!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Happiest Place On Earth Collection Arrives at Disneyland Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS, VIDEO: Disney Skyliner Gondolas Running at Full Capacity, Designs Visible Beneath Tarps


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Haunted Mansion Salt and Pepper Shakers Materialize at Memento Mori in the Magic Kingdom


----------



## Mome Rath

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Weekly Walt Disney World Maintenance Report (2/22/19) – Big Repairs at the Jungle Cruise, Dirty Pooh, and More!



One of the things on the list always catches my eye; the croc in Living with the Land that doesn't rise up.  Isn't that one of the things they turned off after the little boy, Lane Graves, was killed by an alligator at GF?  It seems I remember that (but could be wrong), perhaps they just never turned it on again...


----------



## rteetz

Mome Rath said:


> One of the things on the list always catches my eye; the croc in Living with the Land that doesn't rise up.  Isn't that one of the things they turned off after the little boy, Lane Graves, was killed by an alligator at GF?  It seems I remember that (but could be wrong), perhaps they just never turned it on again...


Not sure if that’s the case or not.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> New Dates Added for Tables in Wonderland Member-Exclusive Dining Events at Disney’s Contemporary Resort



$259 for the privilege of making my own meal... ... ok... 

I'm sure some will love this, but I'd rather sit and wait for the food.


----------



## saskdw

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> $259 for the privilege of making my own meal... ... ok...
> 
> I'm sure some will love this, but I'd rather sit and wait for the food.



It's kind of like paying $500 per night at the new Rivera resort to sleep on the couch.


----------



## ejgonz2

saskdw said:


> It's kind of like paying $500 per night at the new Rivera resort to sleep on the couch.



HAHAHAHAHAHA....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I know post a little while ago about negative trends for Captain Marvel but presales seem to be doing pretty well

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/h...sses-up-aquaman-wonder-woman-presales-1188788


----------



## rteetz

Incredicoaster does close during World of Color.


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> Incredicoaster does close during World of Color.


That’s going to suck once the clocks change with trying to ride at night.


----------



## crvetter

rteetz said:


> Incredicoaster does close during World of Color.


Confirmed from tonight’s first show?


----------



## rteetz

crvetter said:


> Confirmed from tonight’s first show?


Yep


----------



## closetmickey

rteetz said:


> Yep


Any other WOC or CA details to note? Taking my oldest on Monday


----------



## closetmickey

rteetz said:


> Incredicoaster does close during World of Color.


In the past, I believe only TSMM on the pier stayed open during WOC.


----------



## crvetter

closetmickey said:


> In the past, I believe only TSMM on the pier stayed open during WOC.


I think he was saying the rumor is incorrect that some thought with the enhancements the coaster could stay open.


----------



## saskdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> I know post a little while ago about negative trends for Captain Marvel but presales seem to be doing pretty well
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/h...sses-up-aquaman-wonder-woman-presales-1188788



I've had my opening night tickets for over a month already.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

saskdw said:


> I've had my opening night tickets for over a month already.



Yeah, we have ours for opening weekend as well - going to our local Alamo and got the Captain Marvel glass pint glass add on as well!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Jaleo opening in March

http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/jaleo-opening-date-set-for-march-at-disney-springs/


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Jaleo opening in March
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/jaleo-opening-date-set-for-march-at-disney-springs/



Yes!!! Bring on the tapas and the mezcal cocktails!!!


----------



## Mrs Geek

Here's a hopeful, speculative take on what that new "play pavilion" coming to Epcot might entail:

https://www.themeparkinsider.com/flume/201902/6625/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Magic Carpet Ears at Disneyland coming soon to WDW 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/photo-magic-carpet-ears-come-to-disneyland-coming-soon-to-disney-world/


----------



## Ambehnke

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Magic Carpet Ears at Disneyland coming soon to WDW
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/photo-magic-carpet-ears-come-to-disneyland-coming-soon-to-disney-world/


Those are my new faves! I want!


----------



## jade1

soniam said:


> No, they really needed to get rid of Dragon Challenge. It didn’t dual anymore due to flying debris injuries”.



Disagree. Dueling was better, but they lost the best thrill "g" coaster(s) in Orlando IMO. Hulk doesn't  "duel" so coasters are fine by themselves. 

The new family coaster will be fun, and needed- but still comes at a a big expense.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jade1 said:


> Disagree. Dueling was better, but they lost the best thrill "g" coaster(s) in Orlando IMO. Hulk doesn't  "duel" so coasters are fine by themselves.
> 
> The new family coaster will be fun, and needed- but still comes at a a big expense.



I believe the new Jurassic Park coaster is supposed to be very thrilling - so I think that one will more take the place of that element of Duelling Dragons (not that it will duel, just more extreme coaster)


----------



## skier_pete

Mrs Geek said:


> Here's a hopeful, speculative take on what that new "play pavilion" coming to Epcot might entail:
> 
> https://www.themeparkinsider.com/flume/201902/6625/



That is one serious stretch of an article. I would agree there could definitely be an interactive element to the place. I can't really imagine they aren't going to at least re-purpose the "Body Wars" area - which currently is behind walls. I know they supposed raided all the simulators for parts for Star Tours, but there's still an area back there with 6 simulators bays. Wonder if we'll get more at D23. I am picturing that Disney just released this glimpse to steal a little thunder from the Hagrid Coaster...the timing is too spot on to not be purposeful.


----------



## rteetz

*News 
*
Missouri woman wins Princess Half

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...hall-wins-2019-disney-princess-half-marathon/


----------



## jade1

TheMaxRebo said:


> I believe the new Jurassic Park coaster is supposed to be very thrilling - so I think that one will more take the place of that element of Duelling Dragons (not that it will duel, just more extreme coaster)



Good to hear.

But is that still losing the original J Park ride for that one? The old eatery area?

I just wish they were able to add rides, not take away so I'm hopeful on that one. Or at least take away crummy ones.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jade1 said:


> Good to hear.
> 
> But is that still losing the original J Park ride for that one? The old eatery area?
> 
> I just wish they were able to add rides, not take away so I'm hopeful on that one. Or at least take away crummy ones.



It is largely going by where the old triceratops meet was and I think will require moving the Rapter encounter .... I don't think anything major is being replaced so this is more of a net addition

Location:


----------



## rteetz

jade1 said:


> Good to hear.
> 
> But is that still losing the original J Park ride for that one? The old eatery area?
> 
> I just wish they were able to add rides, not take away so I'm hopeful on that one. Or at least take away crummy ones.


The new Jurassic park ride is supposed to be along the water front. Thats where they are clearing land for it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Paper straws debut at Disneyland:

http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/paper-straws-debut-at-disneyland-as-part-of-environmental-initiative/


----------



## disneygirlsng

jade1 said:


> Good to hear.
> 
> But is that still losing the original J Park ride for that one? The old eatery area?
> 
> I just wish they were able to add rides, not take away so I'm hopeful on that one. Or at least take away crummy ones.


The coaster would be in addition to the river adventure, not replacing it. The rumored plans I've seen for it show it on the other side of the walkway from the eatery/ride.


----------



## jade1

TheMaxRebo said:


> It is largely going by where the old triceratops meet was and I think will require moving the Rapter encounter .... I don't think anything major is being replaced so this is more of a net addition
> 
> Location:



That is great news, been way behind esp at US/IOA. 

Would have still preferred...well that's been hammered home.


----------



## rteetz

*News



rteetz said:



			When looking to book a Disney resort hotel the Skyliner now shows up as a filter option like the monorail. However the Epcot area resorts are not included. Only Pop/AoA, CBR, and Riviera.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> *



I assume that is just for filtering when looking for what resort to pick ... do you know if that will also be an option for preference when checking in?  Like when you do online checking at POP will you be able to request “near Skyliner station”?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I assume that is just for filtering when looking for what resort to pick ... do you know if that will also be an option for preference when checking in?  Like when you do online checking at POP will you be able to request “near Skyliner station”?


Not sure. Obviously not open yet so likely not in the system for that yet.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> I assume that is just for filtering when looking for what resort to pick ... do you know if that will also be an option for preference when checking in?  Like when you do online checking at POP will you be able to request “near Skyliner station”?


I almost wish they wouldn't. The more categories you add in to request the higher the chance for people to be disappointed when they don't get it. Someone's trip ruined because they wanted that skyliner view and they didn't get it (I can see the posts now lol). I could see Disney doing it just know that a lot of people (here at least on the Boards) do get upset when they don't get their requested room characteristics.


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Paper straws debut at Disneyland:
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/paper-straws-debut-at-disneyland-as-part-of-environmental-initiative/


So paper bags are bad -- and we had to go to plastic .. now all bags are bad, but paper STRAWS are okay? I can't keep up what I'm "supposed" to do for the environment anymore.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> The new Jurassic park ride is supposed to be along the water front. Thats where they are clearing land for it.


And it will probably be finished in what? A year? It is shocking to me how fast Universal constructs its new rides (compared to Disney). I mean, what? About 1 and 3/4 year from when Dueling Dragons shut down until the new Hagrid ride will be open?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> And it will probably be finished in what? A year? It is shocking to me how fast Universal constructs its new rides (compared to Disney). I mean, what? About 1 and 3/4 year from when Dueling Dragons shut down until the new Hagrid ride will be open?



Yeah, just about that (it closed sept 4, 2017)

I get why some of the larger projects at Disney take a while with all the details - plus they tend to announce things earlier so I think it feels longer than it actually takes from the movement shovels start - but some of the smaller things are crazy how much longer it takes them


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I almost wish they wouldn't. The more categories you add in to request the higher the chance for people to be disappointed when they don't get it. Someone's trip ruined because they wanted that skyliner view and they didn't get it (I can see the posts now lol). I could see Disney doing it just know that a lot of people (here at least on the Boards) do get upset when they don't get their requested room characteristics.



Well, it’s a request not a guarantee so why get upset?

I just think it is easier to request “near gondola” than having to know that means requesting “60’s section lakeside” or whatever


----------



## Iowamomof4

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, it’s a request not a guarantee so why get upset?
> 
> I just think it is easier to request “near gondola” than having to know that means requesting “60’s section lakeside” or whatever



I'm guessing there will be a complete reshuffling of categories at Pop (and CBR, for that matter) when the skyliner opens, but I suppose that's for another thread.


----------



## rteetz

tlmadden73 said:


> And it will probably be finished in what? A year? It is shocking to me how fast Universal constructs its new rides (compared to Disney). I mean, what? About 1 and 3/4 year from when Dueling Dragons shut down until the new Hagrid ride will be open?


Universal doesn’t announce anything right away either tho whereas Disney announces projects before construction even begins.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, it’s a request not a guarantee so why get upset?
> 
> I just think it is easier to request “near gondola” than having to know that means requesting “60’s section lakeside” or whatever


lol you know how folks are


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> Universal doesn’t announce anything right away either tho whereas Disney announces projects before construction even begins.


True point but it still makes me think in my mind how quickly Universal gets it up and running even the reason it seems that way is because they wait to announce. Disney sometimes makes me invested for years sometimes before I get something lol.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> lol you know how folks are



I guess ... and I continue to not be able to relate/understand .... now if they don’t delget ver one something promised or that you paid extra for then I get being upset


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> I guess ... and I continue to not be able to relate/understand .... now if they don’t delget ver one something promised or that you paid extra for then I get being upset


I know I don't necessarily get it either but I see posts about it often enough.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Mystery Apparatus Added to DINOSAUR Vehicle at Disney’s Animal Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Even More New Merchandise Arrives at Disney’s Art of Animation Resort


----------



## chicagoshannon

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: Mystery Apparatus Added to DINOSAUR Vehicle at Disney’s Animal Kingdom


probably filming something.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: Mystery Apparatus Added to DINOSAUR Vehicle at Disney’s Animal Kingdom


They wanted to compensate for taking the tails off of Slinky?


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Ruth Carter won the Oscar for best costume design for Black Panther.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Black Panther wins the Oscar for set design


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Black Panther just won for best production design.


----------



## soniam

jade1 said:


> Disagree. Dueling was better, but they lost the best thrill "g" coaster(s) in Orlando IMO. Hulk doesn't  "duel" so coasters are fine by themselves.
> 
> The new family coaster will be fun, and needed- but still comes at a a big expense.



I agree that it's not an equivalent replacement. However, I think the lawyers were getting antsy about the liability of the ride with the past injuries.  There were also rumors that the manufacturer wasn't pleased with how Universal had been running it not dueling. Also, to fit it into the Wizarding World, they did a poor hack job. Also, Forbidden Journey is not a ride that everyone can do due to motion sickness issues. I think more people can do a coaster. I know people that can't do FJ but loved Dragon Challenge. I think it was just overall destined to be gone even before Hogsmeade had been completed. I think the new Jurassic coaster will be a really fitting replacement. It sounds pretty exciting.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Animated Feature Film Oscar goes to Spider-Man into the Spiderverse!

That has to be a gut punch for Disney.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Animated Feature Film Oscar goes to Spider-Man into the Spiderverse!
> 
> That has to be a gut punch for Disney.


The Academy doesn't like sequels. In my opinion, it was almost a given Disney wasn't going to get it for that reason.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> The Academy doesn't like sequels. In my opinion, it was almost a given Disney wasn't going to get it for that reason.


Toy Story 3 won though.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Pixar's Bao won best animated short!

I really liked that short.


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> Toy Story 3 won though.


True, but in terms of actual animation spider verse was in my opinion the best of the ones nominated that I saw.


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> True, but in terms of actual animation spider verse was in my opinion the best of the ones nominated that I saw.


Not doubting that. I haven't seen it yet. Disney is just such a a force in that category they can't be pleased with not winning it.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*NEWS
*
New Lion King T.V. spot debuts during the Oscars.






Not a lot of new footage, but some new dialogue.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Yay BAO!!!!


----------



## PolyRob

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *NEWS
> *
> New Lion King T.V. spot debuts during the Oscars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a lot of new footage, but some new dialogue.


I have to admit, this one of of my favorite parts thus far lol


----------



## rteetz

Disney had 3 films up for Visual Effects and none of them won. First Man won the Oscar.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Disney had 3 films up for Visual Effects and none of them won. First Man won the Oscar.


I think not winning this award is rough...60% chance.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Animated Feature Film Oscar goes to Spider-Man into the Spiderverse!
> 
> That has to be a gut punch for Disney.



Do people really care abut it awards though?  Honestly has no impact on my take on a film and/or my desire to see it or not

For the people that worked on it sure but otherwise who cares


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Black Panther wins Oscar for Original Score!


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Do people really care abut it awards though?  Honestly has no impact on my take on a film and/or my desire to see it or not
> 
> For the people that worked on it sure but otherwise who cares


General public probably not but I am sure the studios and those who worked on them do. I am sure Iger likes winning Oscars...


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> General public probably not but I am sure the studios and those who worked on them do. I am sure Iger likes winning Oscars...


or does he care more about continuing to break Studio Box Office records?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> General public probably not but I am sure the studios and those who worked on them do. I am sure Iger likes winning Oscars...





AMusicLifeForMe said:


> or does he care more about continuing to break Studio Box Office records?



I am sure he can cry himself to sleep on a big pile of money


----------



## OSUZorba

TheMaxRebo said:


> Do people really care abut it awards though?  Honestly has no impact on my take on a film and/or my desire to see it or not
> 
> For the people that worked on it sure but otherwise who cares


I bet it gives them a bump in sales/streams from people thinking "hmm, maybe I should watch that."


----------



## osully

I care when movies I already like win awards but I wouldn’t see a movie just because it won awards. I’m super happy for Black Panther and Bao!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

dina444444 said:


> True, but in terms of actual animation spider verse was in my opinion the best of the ones nominated that I saw.


I wasn't really going to see that but there was an extended clip of it after Venom (which we just watched) and that combined with hearing how good it was made me go put a hold on it at the library. I'm actually excited now to see it lol


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> Do people really care abut it awards though?  Honestly has no impact on my take on a film and/or my desire to see it or not
> 
> For the people that worked on it sure but otherwise who cares


I will say that some places put 'collections' out under award winners. I know I've seen it before on the Starz or HBO Go app. I can't say that makes people care about it but it could make you take notice of a film you hadn't thought of before.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I will say that some places put 'collections' out under award winners. I know I've seen it before on the Starz or HBO Go app. I can't say that makes people care about it but it could make you take notice of a film you hadn't thought of before.



I guess - I just see award season full of politics and marketing and actually winning an award pretty meaningless because of that

But my heart is three sizes too small so perhaps just me


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> or does he care more about continuing to break Studio Box Office records?


That helps too


----------



## YesterDark

I watched spiderverse this weekend. It's absolutely amazing from an animation standstand (amazing story too). Well deserving of the award.

Also sad the 5th gate thread got locked. It was pretty fun to read through and discuss.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> Do people really care abut it awards though?  Honestly has no impact on my take on a film and/or my desire to see it or not
> 
> For the people that worked on it sure but otherwise who cares


This. I don’t think the Oscars gives the boost to films that it used to. So many people have tuned this out over the years. 



AMusicLifeForMe said:


> or does he care more about continuing to break Studio Box Office records?


And this! As he should. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> I guess - I just see award season full of politics and marketing and actually winning an award pretty meaningless because of that
> 
> But my heart is three sizes too small so perhaps just me


You’re not alone!


----------



## skier_pete

YesterDark said:


> I watched spiderverse this weekend. It's absolutely amazing from an animation standstand (amazing story too). Well deserving of the award.
> 
> Also sad the 5th gate thread got locked. It was pretty fun to read through and discuss.



I would agree the animation was fantastic and while it deserved the win, I wasn't as enamored with the movie as most. It was fun but all the "greatest superhero movie ever" talk was a bit much. I can see the argument for beating "Incredibles 2" which was a gorgeous movie but I don't feel went anywhere particularly new.  But as far as superhero movies, I liked Black Panther better.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Orange Bird apparel

https://wdwnt.news/19022501


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Dumbo Magicband 

https://t.co/HM9QN9GQJP?amp=1


----------



## TheMaxRebo

YesterDark said:


> I watched spiderverse this weekend. It's absolutely amazing from an animation standstand (amazing story too). Well deserving of the award.
> 
> Also sad the 5th gate thread got locked. It was pretty fun to read through and discuss.



I do want to see Into the Spiderverse at some point because it does look cool and just so many people who i know are coming at it from different angles have all said such positive things about it ... winning an award has no impact on that though

I am glad for the creators that they got recognized for their work - especially since obviously took some chances with it


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Cars themed DHS 30th anniversary logos

https://twitter.com/blog_mickey/status/1100035938560999432?s=21


----------



## j2thomason

TheMaxRebo said:


> I assume that is just for filtering when looking for what resort to pick ... do you know if that will also be an option for preference when checking in?  Like when you do online checking at POP will you be able to request “near Skyliner station”?


I just changed my reservation to Pop for December just so we can experience the Skyliner. I have wonderful childhood memories of the sky buckets from MK. I can't wait to experience these again!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Pixar Business pens

https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/shop-new-pixar-business-pens-spotted-on-shopdisney/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Skyliner at Pop/AoA

https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/photos-co...entury-and-art-of-animation-skyliner-station/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Spring Rolls Coming to Adventureland

https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/1100047190473482241?s=21


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Cars themed DHS 30th anniversary logos
> 
> https://twitter.com/blog_mickey/status/1100035938560999432?s=21



I can't be the only one who thinks all the Disney Hollywood Studios 30th Anniversary logos are lazy, right?

Here are Magic Kingdom's 45th anniversary logos for a comparison.


----------



## BorderTenny

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Pixar Business pens
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/shop-new-pixar-business-pens-spotted-on-shopdisney/


4 out of 8 of those are from the Toy Story Franchise. They should have come up with more so they could have a Toy Story set and a "Rest of Pixar" set.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BorderTenny said:


> 4 out of 8 of those are from the Toy Story Franchise. They should have come up with more so they could have a Toy Story set and a "Rest of Pixar" set.



or even just split them ... 4 pens in a set would be enough I'd think.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Animal Kingdom Entrance Overhaul Outlined in Permit:



http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/breaking-animal-kingdom-entrance-overhaul-outlined-in-permit/


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Animal Kingdom Entrance Overhaul Outlined in Permit:
> View attachment 384769
> 
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/breaking-animal-kingdom-entrance-overhaul-outlined-in-permit/


Each park will get upgrades and changes.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update *

Disneyland Update – Everything Old is New Again


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New “Hudson’s Bay”-Inspired Mickey Mouse Shirts at Epcot’s Canada Pavilion


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*PHOTOS*

New photos of DHS's Galaxy's Edge:

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...R43nO8gykh-Bhu0u8J2pXM-1UazFnZt1ReUJKos2pwdwA


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disneyland Paris Presents Pride Rock Royalty Add-On for The Lion King & Jungle Festival


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> *Photo update
> *
> Skyliner at Pop/AoA
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/photos-co...entury-and-art-of-animation-skyliner-station/


I think this station is going to look really good and fit the resorts well.


----------



## afan

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I think not winning this award is rough...60% chance.



Have you seen first man?  It was really good and deserving.  It may disappoint disney but it's not like they won't be nominated again and they can't and won't win everything.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

afan said:


> Have you seen first man?  It was really good and deserving.  It may disappoint disney but it's not like they won't be nominated again and they can't and won't win everything.



and failing that, they will just buy up the studios that won the award and claim it is now theirs


----------



## dolewhipdreams

TheMaxRebo said:


> *PHOTOS*
> 
> New photos of DHS's Galaxy's Edge:
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...R43nO8gykh-Bhu0u8J2pXM-1UazFnZt1ReUJKos2pwdwA


I get that the perspective from the ground will make them look right, but the random mountain tops on the top of the ride buildings look really funny sticking out all on their own.


----------



## intertile

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *NEWS
> *
> New Lion King T.V. spot debuts during the Oscars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a lot of new footage, but some new dialogue.


Was on the Savor the Savanah tour at Kilamanjaro Safaris this past Monday.  Our guide told us that the film used the lions, and some of the other animals from Animal Kingdom to map the cgi for the characters in the film.


----------



## afan

TheMaxRebo said:


> and failing that, they will just buy up the studios that won the award and claim it is now theirs



I do wonder how important the awards are after you've won one.  To mee it's different than sports and it seems like it when you see first time winners vs repeat winners in their speeches and excitement.  Yet winning the superbowl more than once they are always equally excited or whatever other major event.  I'd say golf is the exception but that's cause you aren't supposed to get that excited when you win.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

afan said:


> I do wonder how important the awards are after you've won one.  To mee it's different than sports and it seems like it when you see first time winners vs repeat winners in their speeches and excitement.  Yet winning the superbowl more than once they are always equally excited or whatever other major event.  I'd say golf is the exception but that's cause you aren't supposed to get that excited when you win.



I guess after a while you start comparing yourself to the greatest of all time a bit - so would be the same for Disney.  Each individual award they get doesn't mean as much, but as they rack them up over the years they can compare themselves as a studio to the other studios


----------



## soniam

afan said:


> Have you seen first man?  It was really good and deserving.  It may disappoint disney but it's not like they won't be nominated again and they can't and won't win everything.



It was amazing! The story was new and unknown both to my husband and me. He’s a huge space fan and started out as an Aerospace Engineering major, wanting to work for NASA. Have you seen the ads for the Apollo 11 documentary coming out this summer? It’s all real footage and looks mind-blowing!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
First declaration of DVC rooms for sale at Riviera Resort

https://dvcnews.com/index.php/resor...ciation?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*REVIEW*

New Taste of the Magic Kingdom tour: https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/review-new-taste-of-the-magic-kingdom-vip-tour-is-mostly-stale/


----------



## PolyRob

TheMaxRebo said:


> *REVIEW*
> 
> New Taste of the Magic Kingdom tour: https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/review-new-taste-of-the-magic-kingdom-vip-tour-is-mostly-stale/


The best part _"How this took 5 years to develop is beyond me. With some likely easily instituted changes, it could be something cool, but as of right now, don’t bother." _


----------



## chicagoshannon

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> First declaration of DVC rooms for sale at Riviera Resort
> 
> https://dvcnews.com/index.php/resor...ciation?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


Those tower studios are EXPENSIVE!  I can get a standard BWV studio that sleeps 5 for as little as 10 points.  15 for a 2 person room is crazy town!


----------



## Firebird060

chicagoshannon said:


> Those tower studios are EXPENSIVE!  I can get a standard BWV studio that sleeps 5 for as little as 10 points.  15 for a 2 person room is crazy town!



Welcome to hype of being the only DVC on the Gondola route.  Your not paying to have a great room to fill with a family, your paying to have a murphy bed with a view and to be on the Gondola system.   Im sure the resort will look amazing, but  I think Disney is really leaning heavily on the appeal of it being on the Gondola system.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> *REVIEW*
> 
> New Taste of the Magic Kingdom tour: https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/review-new-taste-of-the-magic-kingdom-vip-tour-is-mostly-stale/


He's so pleasant... as always...


----------



## Iowamomof4

What I find really funny about Riviera, is that when the rumor of a DVC resort at CBR was first hinted at, it was supposed to be some sort of "moderate" dvc resort. They certainly ended up going in the opposite direction, I'd say!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Iowamomof4 said:


> What I find really funny about Riviera, is that when the rumor of a DVC resort at CBR was first hinted at, it was supposed to be some sort of "moderate" dvc resort. They certainly ended up going in the opposite direction, I'd say!


"Supposed to be" -- only according to posters on boards like this!  I'm sure most people never expected that -- I certainly didn't.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Iowamomof4 said:


> What I find really funny about Riviera, is that when the rumor of a DVC resort at CBR was first hinted at, it was supposed to be some sort of "moderate" dvc resort. They certainly ended up going in the opposite direction, I'd say!





MickeyMinnieMom said:


> "Supposed to be" -- only according to posters on boards like this!  I'm sure most people never expected that -- I certainly didn't.



"supposed to be" i think is a bit strong for even what was discussed here ... I think more "pondering" if this would be a more moderate DVC and trigger the start of that segment - or would it be more building up to be a Deluxe ... and clearly it is the later that happened


----------



## rteetz

Iowamomof4 said:


> What I find really funny about Riviera, is that when the rumor of a DVC resort at CBR was first hinted at, it was supposed to be some sort of "moderate" dvc resort. They certainly ended up going in the opposite direction, I'd say!


I think thats when most thought it would be part of CBR. Riviera is a completely separate resort and being positioned as a higher profile resort.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> He's so pleasant... as always...




Another take - also felt it fell flat (though perhaps a bit less snippy): http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2019/...WvUWpzwfC9SGnONDMTdt8K4NzrtRgqaaVt2EFy5btPaZI


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*DIS Review* of the Taste of Magic Kingdom VIP Tour

Figure I should include the DIS take as well 

https://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney...om-park-vip-tour-a-disney-dining-show-review/

Every review so far said it needs work - but seems to have potential so hopefully they tweak it a bit


----------



## afan

soniam said:


> It was amazing! The story was new and unknown both to my husband and me. He’s a huge space fan and started out as an Aerospace Engineering major, wanting to work for NASA. Have you seen the ads for the Apollo 11 documentary coming out this summer? It’s all real footage and looks mind-blowing!



I've seen the name but didn't realize it was a documentary.  I'll have to look for more info.


----------



## SG131

Firebird060 said:


> Welcome to hype of being the only DVC on the Gondola route.  Your not paying to have a great room to fill with a family, your paying to have a murphy bed with a view and to be on the Gondola system.   Im sure the resort will look amazing, but  I think Disney is really leaning heavily on the appeal of it being on the Gondola system.


I like the idea of the gondola as a way to get to parks faster for resorts that currently have only busses, however, I would still rather be closer to the parks like the other dvc, certainly wouldn’t pay MORE to stay further.


----------



## BorderTenny

TheMaxRebo said:


> *DIS Review* of the Taste of Magic Kingdom VIP Tour
> 
> Figure I should include the DIS take as well
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney...om-park-vip-tour-a-disney-dining-show-review/
> 
> Every review so far said it needs work - but seems to have potential so hopefully they tweak it a bit


Anyone else notice that this review says stops are too short, but DFB said stops are too long?


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Magic Kingdom 2/25/19 (Spring Break Merchandise, Tomorrowland Construction Walls, Casey Jr. Maintenance, ETC.)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Keystone Clothiers and Legends of Hollywood at Disney’s Hollywood Studios Temporarily Closing for Refurbishment on March 1


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Even More Food Photos Revealed for 2019 Epcot International Flower & Garden Festival


----------



## rteetz

Parks Blog on Dave Smith

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2019/02/remembering-and-thanking-disney-legend-dave-smith/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BorderTenny said:


> Anyone else notice that this review says stops are too short, but DFB said stops are too long?



Well, I took DFBs more that there some lulls where there wasn’t enough info so it dragged.  I think the DIS felt similarly that they would have preferred more info and getting into more detail - but at fewer stops


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Parks Blog on Dave Smith
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2019/02/remembering-and-thanking-disney-legend-dave-smith/



If anyone is interested in more info on Dave and some fun stories, this last episode of Connecting with Walt covered his life with guest Jim Korkis


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New 3rd Edition Uh-Oa! Bowl at Trader Sam’s Grog Grotto in Disney’s Polynesian Village Resort


----------



## Lsdolphin

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Pixar Business pens
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/shop-new-pixar-business-pens-spotted-on-shopdisney/




Are any of the business pen sets available in the parks or resorts now?


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

Animal Kingdom Update: New Structure Taking Shape on Discovery Island (PART 1)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Updated Park Map to Be Available at Epcot Starting February 26


----------



## linzbear

chicagoshannon said:


> Those tower studios are EXPENSIVE!  I can get a standard BWV studio that sleeps 5 for as little as 10 points.  15 for a 2 person room is crazy town!


BWV standard over a Christmas weekend is 29 points though - so we can't really tell how expensive the tower studios are off of that.

If they're on par with the low end studios, I might try to grab one for a weekend trip with my husband to try it out.  I don't see anyone staying in it for a long trip, though.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> He's so pleasant... as always...


I'd love to have Tom lead this tour. Sounds like he's got a lot of the insights the tour guides should have had... and a lot of trivia that I don't know!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Tiki Birdland said:


> I'd love to have Tom lead this tour. Sounds like he's got a lot of the insights the tour guides should have had... and a lot of trivia that I don't know!


Seriously? I couldn't stomach it, but to each his/her own!


----------



## atricks

Universal News:
NBC/Universal is opening the Today Cafe in Universal Studios in May (Old Beverly Hills Bourgeoisie location)

https://blog.universalorlando.com/whats-new/today-cafe-at-universal-orlando/


----------



## rteetz

atricks said:


> Universal News:
> NBC/Universal is opening the Today Cafe in Universal Studios in May (Old Beverly Hills Bourgeoisie location)
> 
> https://blog.universalorlando.com/whats-new/today-cafe-at-universal-orlando/


Looks like Jim Hill got that one right.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Seriously? I couldn't stomach it, but to each his/her own!


Indeed. I saw his review as thoughtful and honest. Kind of refreshing for bloggers that are being handed comps to do reviews.


----------



## rteetz

Tiki Birdland said:


> Indeed. I saw his review as thoughtful and honest. Kind of refreshing for bloggers that are being handed comps to do reviews.


I don’t believe he was comped for this review. He’s never really comped for anything. Not sure if the Dis was comped for this one either. It wasn’t a full media tour there were regular guests on it.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Emma Thompson on why she decided to stop working at Skydance with Lasseter

https://www.latimes.com/entertainme...on-john-lasseter-skydance-20190226-story.html


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


> I don’t believe he was comped for this review.


I think this is something that bloggers should disclose at the start of any review. Others were comped -- even with guests. Example were the cruises that the Trackers and the DIS did last month (to be clear, those videos DID disclose during the videos).

Regardless, I saw Tom's review as being an honest assessment of the tour.


----------



## rteetz

Tiki Birdland said:


> I think this is something that bloggers should disclose at the start of any review. Others were comped -- even with guests. Example were the cruises that the Trackers and the DIS did last month.


The DIS always discloses when Disney pays for what they are doing and because of that they normally don’t do a full review of the event just an overview. Other sites don’t always disclose that.


----------



## awilliams4

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Emma Thompson on why she decided to stop working at Skydance with Lasseter
> 
> https://www.latimes.com/entertainme...on-john-lasseter-skydance-20190226-story.html


 Might as well be honest:

Emma Thompson on why she can decide who to work with and for:

https://www.celebritynetworth.com/richest-celebrities/actors/emma-thompson-net-worth/


----------



## rteetz

awilliams4 said:


> Might as well be honest:
> 
> Emma Thompson on why she can decide who to work with and for:
> 
> https://www.celebritynetworth.com/richest-celebrities/actors/emma-thompson-net-worth/


Thompson is a big name actress these days and yes worth a lot and could’ve been worth even more had she done this movie and it was a success.

I was honestly surprised Lasseter got a job so quickly. I thought he would lay low a bit to maybe try and make people forget or whatever. John is a creative genius but outside of that there are a lot of questions still and as noted by Thompson people are uneasy to work with him as they should be.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I don’t believe he was comped for this review. He’s never really comped for anything. Not sure if the Dis was comped for this one either. It wasn’t a full media tour there were regular guests on it.



pretty sure the fact the DIS put out a review means they weren't comped or even got a discount or anything as it is their policy to not do full reviews if they don't pay open market pricing

I think it was just this was the first day the tour was fully available (I believe the prior day was open to Golden Oaks and Club 33 only) so that is why a number of bloggers were on the tour - 'cause if you ain't first then you last!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Muppets Topiary at Epcot

https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/1100411641391247361?s=21


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Thompson is a big name actress these days and yes worth a lot and *could’ve* *been* *worth* *even* *more* had she done this movie and it was a success.


I don’t know about *that* at this point in her career. And to some people, principles are more important that an extra few bucks. Quaint idea these days, but I like it.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I don’t know about *that* at this point in her career. And to some people, principles are more important that an extra few bucks. Quaint idea these days, but I like it.


I agree.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Lion King Signature Experience To Be Offered at Disneyland Paris


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Animal Kingdom 2/26/19 (Otter Exhibit Construction, New Pins, Pandora Floor Painting, ETC.)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

SHOP: ‘Toy Story’ Themed Nike LeBron Soldier XII FlyEase Sneakers Now Available Online


----------



## hertamaniac

TheMaxRebo said:


> pretty sure the fact the DIS put out a review means they weren't comped or even got a discount or anything as it is their policy to not do full reviews if they don't pay open market pricing



And this is why I put more credibility into the teams continual transparency.  They freely admit if they were indeed comped, they will only report on the attraction/events, but steer clear of making it a full-blown review which jeopardizes objectivity.  To me, that must be incredibly difficult as you can be thoroughly enjoying the experience, but have to temper your feelings for the viewers.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


> SHOP: ‘Toy Story’ Themed Nike LeBron Soldier XII FlyEase Sneakers Now Available Online


Do these include the new removable soles?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Private events at Disney Springs through March 15th

http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/list-of-private-events-coming-to-disney-springs-through-march-15th/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tiki Birdland said:


> Do these include the new removable soles?



yes, but that is actually being marketing as an extra cost upgrade as it provides ventilation for those hot Florida days!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Multi-Year Agreement Makes ESPN, ESPN+ U.S. Media Home for Professional Fighters League


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

More Permits filed for River Country Hotel/DVC:

http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/more-permits-filed-for-river-country-dvc-hotel-construction/

Seems to be more about a permit for construction access roads near the STOLport


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Seems to be more about a permit for construction access roads near the STOLport


Thats exactly what it is.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*PHOTOS*

more Tron construction photos ... in many you can see the steel rebarb, etc. sticking out of the concrete pad - so making progress!

https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/photos-tron-coaster-construction-update-at-magic-kingdom-2-25-19/


----------



## Roxyfire

linzbear said:


> BWV standard over a Christmas weekend is 29 points though - so we can't really tell how expensive the tower studios are off of that.
> 
> If they're on par with the low end studios, I might try to grab one for a weekend trip with my husband to try it out.  I don't see anyone staying in it for a long trip, though.


Plus if BWV were opened in the last few years, it would be on par with GFV and Polynesian villas considering location and those fold down bunks. It's not great to compare a DVC resort that is much older with one opening under a different revenue style.


----------



## jade1

chicagoshannon said:


> Those tower studios are EXPENSIVE!  I can get a standard BWV studio that sleeps 5 for as little as 10 points.  15 for a 2 person room is crazy town!



I thought it would be more actually.

I think they wanted a "couples" (and there are thousand staying at WDW) entry point under POLY/VGF and the same as WLV/BLT/BCV etc.

6 minutes to IG is enticing IMO..


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Rotten Tomatoes to No Longer Allow Fan Comments or Reviews Prior to a Movie’s Release


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Coral Reef tanks closed for refurbishment at The Seas

https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/1100424439542542337?s=21


----------



## rteetz

*News*

It’s Time to Celebrate Mardi Gras and Carnevale at Disney Springs!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Something Silver and Sublime to permanently close at Disney Springs


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Woody and Bo Peep topiaries 

https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/1100434547773243398?s=21


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Ed Helms will narrate DisneyNature’s Penguins 

https://twitter.com/disneystudios/status/1100440357366521856?s=21


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Rotten Tomatoes to No Longer Allow Fan Comments or Reviews Prior to a Movie’s Release


I did always think that was strange you could do that.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: New Chocolate Chip Cookie Seasonal Shake at Dockside Diner, Disney’s Hollywood Studios


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Woody and Bo Peep topiaries
> 
> https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/1100434547773243398?s=21


she's in her dress!!!


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Muppets Topiary at Epcot
> 
> https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/1100411641391247361?s=21



Yay! More Muppet love!


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Rotten Tomatoes to No Longer Allow Fan Comments or Reviews Prior to a Movie’s Release


This seems like an obvious thing.


----------



## sherlockmiles

jade1 said:


> I thought it would be more actually.
> 
> I think they wanted a "couples" (and there are thousand staying at WDW) entry point under POLY/VGF and the same as WLV/BLT/BCV etc.
> 
> 6 minutes to IG is enticing IMO..


And that's why we never joined DVC. There's only two of us and we don't spend a lot of time in the room.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MissGina5 said:


> she's in her dress!!!



Still has her shepherd's hook though, PETA will not be happy


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Sugarboo & Co coming to Downtown Disney 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...d-resort/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q2wo0221190227190045C


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
D23 Sip and Stroll event at DCA for Food and Wine

https://d23.com/d23-event/d23s-sip-and-stroll-at-disney-california-adventure/


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Emma Thompson on why she decided to stop working at Skydance with Lasseter
> 
> https://www.latimes.com/entertainme...on-john-lasseter-skydance-20190226-story.html



Impressive!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New shade structure erected at Harbor Boulevard entrance at Disneyland 

https://t.co/qlRw2HY6Cf?amp=1


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Captain Marvel will soon meet guests outside Stage 12 at DCA 

https://twitter.com/dlthings/status/1100481097387765760?s=21


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Sugarboo & Co coming to Downtown Disney
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...d-resort/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q2wo0221190227190045C



This store doesn't interest me but anything new coming to the West side of Downtown Disney is a huge plus.


----------



## mikepizzo

OSUZorba said:


> This seems like an obvious thing.



I don't think they should allow critics to post reviews or comments prior to a movie's release either.  

Red Letter Media's Half in the Bag Episode 130 (specifically 9:00 - 12:10) points out an interesting occurrence.  I also noticed this when it happened and thought it was a clever tactic (if WB actually did it).

Just a heads up that Red Letter Media's language/content is not kid friendly.


----------



## David Gardner

siren0119 said:


> LOL that theory ALWAYS drives me crazy (that Tarzan is the child of Anna/Elsa's parents).  It's not even a reach, the treehouse has a photo of tarzan as a baby in the arms of his parents .



For more fun of this ilk, read up on Philip Jose Farmer's writings about the Wold Newton family, which specifically includes Tarzan.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New shade structure erected at Harbor Boulevard entrance at Disneyland
> 
> https://t.co/qlRw2HY6Cf?amp=1


Ohh right on time for my trip


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> View attachment 385059



Can you please explain what I'm looking at? I think it's an AP thing, but I'd like to know more.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Iowamomof4 said:


> Can you please explain what I'm looking at? I think it's an AP thing, but I'd like to know more.


Pins for Flower & Garden Festival. Only 2 are AP pins.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Pins for Flower & Garden Festival. Only 2 are AP pins.



and both Figment ... and the AP magnet for Festival of the Arts was Figment 

Must be some statistics showing AP holders love Figment (and I would agree with that sentiment)


----------



## Iowamomof4

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Pins for Flower & Garden Festival. Only 2 are AP pins.



So this isn't like the AP cutting board thing that people got for going 4 times during... was it Food & Wine?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Iowamomof4 said:


> So this isn't like the AP cutting board thing that people got for going 4 times during... was it Food & Wine?



yes, that was Food & Wine

This just appears to be the listing of pins that are coming out for the Flower and Garden - only the two in the lower right would be limited to passholers buying


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

New BBB location to open this summer - this one at the Grand Floridian:

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...cowBvk4khN92rjlSidLpd-8dL_sJEnSEMQRlNNrLjenEw


----------



## rteetz

Iowamomof4 said:


> So this isn't like the AP cutting board thing that people got for going 4 times during... was it Food & Wine?


These are for purchase pins for the festival.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> New BBB location to open this summer - this one at the Grand Floridian:
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...cowBvk4khN92rjlSidLpd-8dL_sJEnSEMQRlNNrLjenEw


And the MK location is expanding.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> And the MK location is expanding.



I have to say, I didn't really "get" the whole BBB and saw it as a waste of money ... then we did it for my daughters on when we were on a Disney Cruise to try it out and now I totally get why people are into it

Still one of those "special occasion, not every trip" things to me, but I do get why people like it so much - so the idea of adding a "magic mirror" and other special things to the experience I think is cool


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Topiaries Installed for the 2019 Epcot International Flower and Garden Festival


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Shanghai Disney Resort Announces Colorful Spring Celebration


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Foodie Guide to 2019 Disney California Adventure Food & Wine Festival


----------



## skier_pete

chicagoshannon said:


> Those tower studios are EXPENSIVE!  I can get a standard BWV studio that sleeps 5 for as little as 10 points.  15 for a 2 person room is crazy town!



Well, understand that is the maximum allocation (average) for those tower studios. That number is probably higher than the actual average of the those studios. The current average night for a standard studio at BWV is 14, and the maximum reallocation is 15 for BWV studios standard. So you are probably looking at similar numbers to Boardwalk studios - maybe a point lower per night.  This may seem ridiculous but remember the new standard of most recent resorts is higher. I would expect lowest nights might be 8 or 9 for those rooms. They are more of a sales picture than anything, as there will probably be about 20 of them, and they will sell out instantly to owners at 11 months.


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: New Topiaries Installed for the 2019 Epcot International Flower and Garden Festival



Are these topiaries added to existing flower beds or do they add new flower beds with topiaries just for Flower & Garden?


----------



## rteetz

Iowamomof4 said:


> Are these topiaries added to existing flower beds or do they add new flower beds with topiaries just for Flower & Garden?


These beds are spruced up a bit for flower and garden with the topiaries.


----------



## rteetz

Walls are now up at International Gateway to expand security and touch points.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

mikepizzo said:


> I don't think they should allow critics to post reviews or comments prior to a movie's release either.
> 
> Red Letter Media's Half in the Bag Episode 130 (specifically 9:00 - 12:10) points out an interesting occurrence.  I also noticed this when it happened and thought it was a clever tactic (if WB actually did it).
> 
> Just a heads up that Red Letter Media's language/content is not kid friendly.



Love those guys.


----------



## MommaBerd

TheMaxRebo said:


> I have to say, I didn't really "get" the whole BBB and saw it as a waste of money ... then we did it for my daughters on when we were on a Disney Cruise to try it out and now I totally get why people are into it
> 
> Still one of those "special occasion, not every trip" things to me, but I do get why people like it so much - so the idea of adding a "magic mirror" and other special things to the experience I think is cool



I *hope* I have granddaughters!!! (And that they love to dress up!)


----------



## jade1

sherlockmiles said:


> And that's why we never joined DVC. There's only two of us and we don't spend a lot of time in the room.



I would have still joined, and still would actually. But yep that's part of the attraction of low points on the TS IMO..

I'm looking at $95 a night in dues there.


----------



## jade1

********** said:


> I would expect lowest nights might be 8 or 9 for those rooms. They are more of a sales picture than anything, as there will probably be about 20 of them, and they will sell out instantly to owners at 11 months.



Are you kidding me? $50 a night dues and no tax-crazy.


----------



## Roxyfire

jade1 said:


> Are you kidding me? $50 a night dues and no tax-crazy.



I'd have a hard time saying no to that, especially for a solo trip.


----------



## jade1

Roxyfire said:


> I'd have a hard time saying no to that, especially for a solo trip.



Never have done solo but that would be kinda cool once, and yea TS would suffice nicely.


----------



## TomServo27

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Rotten Tomatoes to No Longer Allow Fan Comments or Reviews Prior to a Movie’s Release


Interesting  I was just reading an article about how the episode 9 page was being bombarded with negative comments.


----------



## MissGina5

TomServo27 said:


> Interesting  I was just reading an article about how the episode 9 page was being bombarded with negative comments.


of course it is. and another great example of why they need to enact this rule!


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> SHOP: ‘Toy Story’ Themed Nike LeBron Soldier XII FlyEase Sneakers Now Available Online


These seem like they will be more comfortable than the Toy Story Vans when walking the park!


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> Walls are now up at International Gateway to expand security and touch points.


The IG entrance is still fully operational, right?


----------



## rafiki

Yes, we walked it tonight on our way back to Swolphin!


----------



## rteetz

PolyRob said:


> The IG entrance is still fully operational, right?


Yep.


----------



## PolyRob

rafiki said:


> Yes, we walked it tonight on our way back to Swolphin!





rteetz said:


> Yep.



Thanks!!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Supposedly the Rise of the Resistance CM costume

https://twitter.com/micechat/status/1100628911270985728?s=21


----------



## rteetz

Cast members will have accessories for their SWGE costumes. Several different combinations with the costumes. 

The name tags will have the name in Aurebesh and English.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

Video

https://twitter.com/DisneylandDrive/status/1100649842274009089


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

Smugglers Run costumes


----------



## rteetz

Rise of the Resistance costumes


----------



## rteetz

Full look here

http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/breaking-star-wars-galaxys-edge-cast-member-costumes-revealed/


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

Video

https://twitter.com/DisneylandDrive/status/1100652878987853824


----------



## writerguyfl

rteetz said:


> The DIS always discloses when Disney pays for what they are doing and because of that they normally don’t do a full review of the event just an overview. Other sites don’t always disclose that.



As I understand it, anyone that doesn't disclose is probably breaking the law.  Although, these are laws at are very, very unlikely to ever be enforced.

https://www.ftc.gov/tips-advice/bus...tcs-endorsement-guides-what-people-are-asking


----------



## TheFloatingBear

Love the SWGE costumes! The detail is amazing and I love the mix and match thing - very Garanimals!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Thanks for posting all the pics and videos @rteetz 

I have to say, they look pretty good and most seem more likely me regular clothes and a bit more “cool”/“hip” than a lot of other costumes

Well, other than the hat that reminds me of Raiden from Mortal Kombat


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Cast members will have accessories for their SWGE costumes. Several different combinations with the costumes.
> 
> The name tags will have the name in Aurebesh and English.



Also notice the tags, while the traditional shape, don’t say “Disneyland” or anything on them.  Guess best they could do to make it seem authentic to the area but still let people know who CMs are


----------



## OKW Lover

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Rotten Tomatoes to No Longer Allow Fan Comments or Reviews Prior to a Movie’s Release


I sometimes wonder if the DIS should have a similar policy for new attractions/restaurants/resorts/and, of course, the Skyliner. 

Might save a lot of "it will never work" comments.


----------



## BorderTenny

rteetz said:


> The name tags will have the name in Aurebesh and English.


There may be an Aurebesh language (I honestly have no idea), but it appears they're just using the alphabet. The alphabet the English language uses is Latin. (Thank the Phoenicians.)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BorderTenny said:


> There may be an Aurebesh language (I honestly have no idea), but it appears they're just using the alphabet. The alphabet the English language uses is Latin. (Thank the Phoenicians.)



"If you can read this name tag ... thank the Aurebeshians"


Actually, probably makes sense that they would be in some universal alphabet/language if the Black Spire Outpost is supposed to be where people from all over the galaxy come to get away form the watchful eye of the First Order


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> Full look here
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/breaking-star-wars-galaxys-edge-cast-member-costumes-revealed/


ok this is making me officially excited!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MissGina5 said:


> ok this is making me officially excited!



I agree - I am surprised to see some negative takes (mostly on Facebook groups ... which, I guess the answer to as why is "it's Facebook")


----------



## jknezek

I think the hat looks ridiculous, but other than that, they look really good. A big well done on those.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> I think the hat looks ridiculous, but other than that, they look really good. A big well done on those.



in one pick it looked like that CM (with the hat) had an apron on so I am thinking might be working the quick service locaiton ... and maybe the Hat is designed to protect the head/body from something related to the cooking system or something


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> Full look here
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/breaking-star-wars-galaxys-edge-cast-member-costumes-revealed/


Looks real fun! can't wait to see them in person!


----------



## jknezek

TheMaxRebo said:


> in one pick it looked like that CM (with the hat) had an apron on so I am thinking might be working the quick service locaiton ... and maybe the Hat is designed to protect the head/body from something related to the cooking system or something


Could be. I would be more willing to think they are outside cast members and the hat is just that. For summer shade. It's supposed to be kind of a dusty, Tattoine like desert outpost, so hats would make sense. Just not a fan of that one. But it's such a minor quibble over uniforms that look really, really good.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

jknezek said:


> Could be. I would be more willing to think they are outside cast members and the hat is just that. For summer shade. It's supposed to be kind of a dusty, Tattoine like desert outpost, so hats would make sense. Just not a fan of that one. But it's such a minor quibble over uniforms that look really, really good.



It kind of sticks out "on the runway" but maybe it will look more "normal" in the village?

I just took another look...maybe, maybe not...it did say that CMs get to choose their accessories!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Slinky Dog Dash tails are back 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/photos-ta...-in-toy-story-land-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## skier_pete

I hope these are all indoor costumes. The rides must be clearly set in the cold vacuum of space. Do they normally make outdoor CMs wear three layers of clothing?


----------



## Tigger's ally

jknezek said:


> I think the hat looks ridiculous, but other than that, they look really good. A big well done on those.



Seems like alot of them have vests and coats/jackets which seems odd to me though


----------



## wnwardii

********** said:


> I hope these are all indoor costumes. The rides must be clearly set in the cold vacuum of space. Do they normally make outdoor CMs wear three layers of clothing?



That was my thought as well.  While California does get really hot at times, the heat and humidity in Orlando is oppressive much longer.  I don't see how the CMs could wear that many layers of clothing outside in the Florida weather .


----------



## rteetz

wnwardii said:


> That was my thought as well.  While California does get really hot at times, the heat and humidity in Orlando is oppressive much longer.  I don't see how the CMs could wear that many layers of clothing outside in the Florida weather .


They are apparently breathable materials and CMs are able to customize them as there are 20 or different combinations. CMs are also able to accessorize.


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> I have to say, I didn't really "get" the whole BBB and saw it as a waste of money ... then we did it for my daughters on when we were on a Disney Cruise to try it out and now I totally get why people are into it
> 
> Still one of those "special occasion, not every trip" things to me, but I do get why people like it so much - so the idea of adding a "magic mirror" and other special things to the experience I think is cool




I'm so glad my daughter has zero interest in it!


----------



## Brocktoon

BorderTenny said:


> There may be an Aurebesh language (I honestly have no idea), but it appears they're just using the alphabet. The alphabet the English language uses is Latin. (Thank the Phoenicians.)



I think it was back in the 90's that an official canon version of the Aurebesh language was put together.  While I think it has a one-to-one character match for Aurebesh to Latin characters, I'm pretty sure Aurebesh also has extra characters as well.  I'm guessing the name-tags may just all do a one-to-one match


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> Supposedly the RotR costume
> 
> https://twitter.com/micechat/status/1100628911270985728?s=21





********** said:


> I hope these are all indoor costumes. The rides must be clearly set in the cold vacuum of space. Do they normally make outdoor CMs wear three layers of clothing?





wnwardii said:


> That was my thought as well.  While California does get really hot at times, the heat and humidity in Orlando is oppressive much longer.  I don't see how the CMs could wear that many layers of clothing outside in the Florida weather .


Yes, the heat factor is what got me.  But if this is all inside locations it probably wouldn't be too bad at all.  I love that were getting peaks because that means it's getting closer!


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


> Full look here
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/breaking-star-wars-galaxys-edge-cast-member-costumes-revealed/



Love it but woof!  Heavy fabrics for Florida's high humidity & heat, wonder if there will be a summer version.


----------



## rteetz

FoxC63 said:


> Love it but woof!  Heavy fabrics for Florida's high humidity & heat, wonder if there will be a summer version.


They are supposed to be breathable materials.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Paper Straws Now Being Distributed at Joffrey’s Coffee Locations in Walt Disney World


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Toy Story Loungefly Backpacks Unboxed at Disney Parks


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Boardwalk Pool overhauls menu

http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/boardwalk-resort-pool-bar-overhauls-menu/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Springs Food Trucks Now Following a New Operating Schedule


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: Paper Straws Now Being Distributed at Joffrey’s Coffee Locations in Walt Disney World


When a PP posted about the paper straws at DLR I believe, that's where they were implemented, my husband's comment (and I shared that sentiment too) "well at least they have straws". I'm unfamiliar though on the type of paper straws. There's ones that get really soggy quickly so I'm hoping that the ones Disney is using aren't like that. Anyone have any experience with the ones Disney is using yet?


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Legends of Hollywood to close for refurbishment


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Perhaps I totally missed this but I guess the tails are back on the Slinky Dog Dash

https://twitter.com/WDWNT/status/1100779036488466434


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Slinky Dog Dash tails are back
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/photos-ta...-in-toy-story-land-disneys-hollywood-studios/





TheMaxRebo said:


> Perhaps I totally missed this but I guess the tails are back on the Slinky Dog Dash
> 
> https://twitter.com/WDWNT/status/1100779036488466434


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


>



Like I said “I totally missed this but ....”




(Missed it amongst / distracted by all the Galaxy Edge costumes I think)


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> They are supposed to be breathable materials.


I used to go digging for Dinosaurs in South Dakota midsummer each year and these clothes remind me A LOT of that. Breathable and durable!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney/Fox clear regulatory hurdle in Brazil

laughingplace.com/w/news/2019/02…


----------



## mollmoll4

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> When a PP posted about the paper straws at DLR I believe, that's where they were implemented, my husband's comment (and I shared that sentiment too) "well at least they have straws". I'm unfamiliar though on the type of paper straws. There's ones that get really soggy quickly so I'm hoping that the ones Disney is using aren't like that. Anyone have any experience with the ones Disney is using yet?



I haven't used these particular ones yet.. but I can say from experience that the ones in AK have gotten much better in the last year or two. They used to turn to mush quickly, but have a longer-lasting strength now. I'm hopeful they are using the same version throughout now.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

mollmoll4 said:


> I haven't used these particular ones yet.. but I can say from experience that the ones in AK have gotten much better in the last year or two. They used to turn to mush quickly, but have a longer-lasting strength now. I'm hopeful they are using the same version throughout now.


Thank you, that's good to know


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

MissGina5 said:


> I used to go digging for Dinosaurs in South Dakota midsummer each year and these clothes remind me A LOT of that. Breathable and durable!


Didn't have anything to add to the discussion of the materials of the outfits but thought I would say that's so cool that you got to dig for dinosaurs!


----------



## Tigger's ally

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> but thought I would say that's so cool that you got to dig for dinosaurs!



We go to Animal Kingdom to do that!


----------



## shoreward

Sneak peek at Gondola "livery"


----------



## Iowamomof4

shoreward said:


> Sneak peek at Gondola "livery"



Is that what you meant to link? It just took me back to wdwnt's twitter page.


----------



## jlundeen

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> When a PP posted about the paper straws at DLR I believe, that's where they were implemented, my husband's comment (and I shared that sentiment too) "well at least they have straws". I'm unfamiliar though on the type of paper straws. There's ones that get really soggy quickly so I'm hoping that the ones Disney is using aren't like that. Anyone have any experience with the ones Disney is using yet?


Yes...while there in early Feb this year, I had several cold drinks with paper straws...  they were THICK so they did not get soggy.  Of course, I didn't leave it for a long time, but finished my beverage within 15 minutes or so....


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Passholder magnets for Flower and Garden is Pluto and Daisy!

https://twitter.com/attractions/status/1100805948489326593?s=21


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Tigger's ally said:


> We go to Animal Kingdom to do that!


Touché


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

jlundeen said:


> Yes...while there in early Feb this year, I had several cold drinks with paper straws...  they were THICK so they did not get soggy.  Of course, I didn't leave it for a long time, but finished my beverage within 15 minutes or so....


That's good to know. Thank you


----------



## shoreward

Iowamomof4 said:


> Is that what you meant to link? It just took me back to wdwnt's twitter page.


Yes and no.  WDWT is posting pics of the different gondola artwork on Twitter, such as


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Passholder magnets for Flower and Garden is Pluto and Daisy!
> 
> https://twitter.com/attractions/status/1100805948489326593?s=21


I gotta see these!


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Boardwalk Pool overhauls menu
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/boardwalk-resort-pool-bar-overhauls-menu/



Oh wow thanks for posting that.

Just yesterday I finished a BWV stay survey and ripped the "no food at all" at the pool a couple weeks ago.

Feel kinda a bad if it was just "between" the changes. 

Or I literally forced them to have food from my survey......yea prob not.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Signage up at new DHS bus stops

https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/photos-signage-goes-up-as-new-hollywood-studios-bus-loops-prepare-to-open/


----------



## FoxC63

DHS Bus Stop

"The loop closest to the park entrance (and right next to the new restrooms) is the least finished so far."

You'd think this would be more of a priority.


----------



## rteetz

FoxC63 said:


> DHS Bus Stop
> 
> "The loop closest to the park entrance (and right next to the new restrooms) is the least finished so far."
> 
> You'd think this would be more of a priority. View attachment 385252


That’s also the smallest of them. They are coming along. Shouldn’t be too much longer.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Captain Marvel on Her Way to Disney California Adventure Park, Shanghai Disneyland and Disneyland Paris Next Month


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: New Frosted Mickey Donut Cookies at the Magic Kingdom


----------



## SaharanTea

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> REVIEW: New Frosted Mickey Donut Cookies at the Magic Kingdom



Those are begging for a glass of milk.


----------



## rteetz

Some Flower and Garden Festival preview images

Food

https://twitter.com/TheDIS/status/1100828414070702086

Minnie Mouse Plush 

https://twitter.com/TheDIS/status/1100828246143320075

Spirit Jerseys

https://twitter.com/TheDIS/status/1100828115868311564

AP Mug

https://twitter.com/TheDIS/status/1100827933680324608

Mickey merchandise

https://twitter.com/TheDIS/status/1100827815694483458

Spike merchandise

https://twitter.com/TheDIS/status/1100827717774262276

Magicbands

https://twitter.com/TheDIS/status/1100827599218139137


----------



## rteetz

Disney Rumor Round Up February 2019


----------



## Mome Rath

So neat to see the Spike merch, love it.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Inside Look: Exclusive Merchandise for Marvel Day at Sea


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Villains TV series coming to Disney+

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/l...ries-works-upcoming-streaming-service-1191174


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Didn't know who Spike was until I saw the picture, love that guy!


----------



## MissGina5

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Didn't know who Spike was until I saw the picture, love that guy!


ok but who is spike I have never seen the little guy before!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
These tweets about the costumes and their details are cool

https://twitter.com/tyrannyofstyle/status/1100855362490531840?s=21


----------



## Iowamomof4

How do I score a mug? I'm new to the AP thing.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

MissGina5 said:


> ok but who is spike I have never seen the little guy before!



He's in a couple of the old Mickey cartoons and one of the newer ones.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> He's in a couple of the old Mickey cartoons and one of the newer ones.



Ah, so not the guy from Buffy the Vampire Slayer


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Iowamomof4 said:


> How do I score a mug? I'm new to the AP thing.



My guess is those are just for sale and will be in one section of Mouse Gear and you have have o show your AP to buy them

Reminds me of the glasses they had for Food and Wine - with those two were out at the beginning and two came out part way through the festival


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> Ah, so not the guy from Buffy the Vampire Slayer


A for effort in knowing that character from Buffy


----------



## Roxyfire

TheMaxRebo said:


> Ah, so not the guy from Buffy the Vampire Slayer



If only...


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Disneyland Resort Spirit Jersey Hoodie Now Available at The Emporium at Disneyland Park


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: Candy Brownie from Jolly Holiday Bakery Cafe at Disneyland Park


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Class of 2019 Alex and Ani Bangle Now Available at The Magic Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Resort-Specific Dooney & Bourke Tote Available at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort and Spa


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Dreams Within Reach: Disneyland Resort Cast Member Makes Master’s Dreams a Reality with Disney Aspire


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Wildlife Wednesday: Introducing Caring for Disney Animals: Baby Giraffe Edition


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Dreams Within Reach: Disneyland Resort Cast Member Makes Master’s Dreams a Reality with Disney Aspire



That's great to see .... but I totally read the headline wrong as I thought they were referring to another person who was the "Master" (like a master artist or something) and the Cast Member was making that person's dream come true, not that it was her dream of a Master's Degree" that was coming true

#TooMuchBeautyAndTheBeast


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> That's great to see .... but I totally read the headline wrong as I thought they were referring to another person who was the "Master" (like a master artist or something) and the Cast Member was making that person's dream come true, not that it was her dream of a Master's Degree" that was coming true
> 
> #TooMuchBeautyAndTheBeast



Wasn't you, it's a confusing headline.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

OMG the orange bird sipper I need that.


----------



## jpeterson

Iowamomof4 said:


> How do I score a mug? I'm new to the AP thing.


You just buy them. Last year all the merchandise was in little side shops between future world and the world showcase


----------



## rteetz

*News*



Ruth B said:


> Hi all
> I have been trying to book this for Aug and was told tonight by Disney signature service that it is not running during the time we are staying.
> They suggested a new event;
> 
> “We will have a new and exciting experience for your children to enjoy while they are with us called *Captain Hook's Pirate Crew.  *Each night from 5-8:30 p.m., kids ages 4–12 are welcome aboard, participating in an escape room-style activity and treasure hunt throughout the resort. The pirate recruits will embark on a short boat ride across Crescent Lake in search for the treasure, and later return to Seaside Retreat to feast together after their excursion.  Captain Hook comes to check on his recruits, teaching them the secret pirate hand shake, and making sure they found where “X” marks the spot.”
> 
> When i called to clarify she said that there were no dates for Pizar past end of March and this new experience started mid April, “make of that what you will!!”
> 
> The new experience is $55 plus tax.
> 
> We have booked for Aug but am disappointed in not having a later evening option!


----------



## rteetz

*News* 

     Bob Iger Backs Peter Rice & Dana Walden After Fox Execs Slammed In ‘Bones’ Arbitration Award


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Looks like we could be getting some news very soon 

https://twitter.com/scottgustin/status/1100890518731587584?s=21


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Looks like we could be getting some news very soon
> 
> https://twitter.com/scottgustin/status/1100890518731587584?s=21



The HYPE is starting to get real for Galaxy Edge! Between the awesome new aerials, Cast costumes and now this, it’s hard to believe this ground breaking land is opening in about 3 1/2 months! Can’t wait even though Im not experiencing it right away!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Looks like we could be getting some news very soon
> 
> https://twitter.com/scottgustin/status/1100890518731587584?s=21



Themed cupcakes confirmed, finally!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BigRed98 said:


> The HYPE is starting to get real for Galaxy Edge! Between the awesome new aerials, Cast costumes and now this, it’s hard to believe this ground breaking land is opening in about 3 1/2 months! Can’t wait even though Im not experiencing it right away!



I must say that I have been so focused on the Florida version I often forget how close we are to the Disneyland one!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Looks like we could be getting some news very soon
> 
> https://twitter.com/scottgustin/status/1100890518731587584?s=21


Please...oh please...Let it be an opening date!!!



TheMaxRebo said:


> Themed cupcakes confirmed, finally!!!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Improvements Coming to Epcot Park Entrance Including Covered Bag Check and More Metal Detectors


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Please...oh please...Let it be an opening date!!!


Sounds like its just a sneak peak not a date.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Sounds like its just a sneak peak not a date.


----------



## The Pho

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Please...oh please...Let it be an opening date!!!



I really want a date.  I need to know how insane it’ll be when I booked.  

Then I need a date for World so I can seek out the insanity.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Improvements Coming to Epcot Park Entrance Including Covered Bag Check and More Metal Detectors


EPCOT NEEDS the improvements to security BIG time


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Special guests announced for D23 10th anniversary event

https://d23.com/d23-event/d23s-10th-anniversary-celebration/


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I feel like I haven't been displaying the proper Star Wars fervor on here.  I am very over worked at the moment...so let me just correct my reputation and say.....

STAR WARS STAR WARS OMG STAR WARS. 

I'm so excited.


----------



## Iowamomof4

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I feel like I haven't been displaying the proper Star Wars fervor on here.  I am very over worked at the moment...so let me just correct my reputation and say.....
> 
> STAR WARS STAR WARS OMG STAR WARS.
> 
> I'm so excited.



HA HA HA! I love it! I feel the same way!


----------



## Amy11401

Sorry this might be the wrong place for this but is anyone else having issues with redirects on this sight tonight.  I would say it is my phone but it is only happening when I am on this site.


----------



## rteetz

Its happening!

https://twitter.com/slashfilm/status/1100946941930659840


----------



## rteetz

Looks like it should be around 9PM Pacific.


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> Looks like it should be around 9PM Pacific.



And we think "it" will be... an opening date for Disneyland's SW:GE?


----------



## dina444444

Iowamomof4 said:


> And we think "it" will be... an opening date for Disneyland's SW:GE?


I sure hope it is. I’m getting so antsy waiting for the opening date to lock down a hotel reservation.


----------



## OSUZorba

I don't love the costumes, but they will probably be fine in real life. As someone that wears high quality breathable clothing all the time when hiking (and at WDW), I don't care how breathable they are, they are going to be hot.


----------



## rteetz

Here we go...

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/h...e=twitter&utm_source=t.co&utm_medium=referral


----------



## rteetz

https://www.pastemagazine.com/articles/2019/02/star-wars-galaxys-edge-visit.html


----------



## rteetz

https://ew.com/movies/2019/02/28/tour-star-wars-galaxys-edge-disney-theme-parks/


----------



## rteetz

https://www.ocregister.com/2019/02/...m_campaign=socialflow&utm_content=tw-ocdisney


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

Tons of stuff in this article

https://d23.com/galaxys-edge-announcements/


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Tons of stuff in this article
> 
> https://d23.com/galaxys-edge-announcements/


So...Much...Info... 

I...can't...process...it...all...due...to...EXCITEMENT!!!  

However, I WANT AN OPENING DATE ALREADY!!!


----------



## Mrs. W

rteetz said:


> Tons of stuff in this article
> 
> https://d23.com/galaxys-edge-announcements/



Wow! Thanks for sharing all of the articles. I enjoyed them all, but this one was my favorite. I really enjoyed, more than I thought I would, reading about the food and drink offerings. Stating that I’m excited for this land to open would be a vast understatement.


----------



## rteetz

Mrs. W said:


> Wow! Thanks for sharing all of the articles. I enjoyed them all, but this one was my favorite. I really enjoyed, more than I thought I would, reading about the food and drink offerings. Stating that I’m excited for this land to open would be a vast understatement.


You're surely not the only one


----------



## pooh'smate

So excited!!!! Thank you for sharing @rteetz


----------



## BigRed98

Wow I am in awe right now and speechless!!! Thanks for sharing all of those articles with us so quickly!!! @rteetz


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> Wow I am in awe right now and speechless!!! Thanks for sharing all of those articles with us so quickly!!! @rteetz


My pleasure, now to update 30 threads


----------



## rteetz

Tons of info thrown at us tonight. The SWGE sub forum is in the process of being updated. In the mean time visit the SWGE news thread linked to the first post of this thread for all the info released.


----------



## rteetz

There will be no table service restaurant in SWGE. It was apparently cut. Instead we get two quick services in the Cantina and Dock 7 as well as food stands in the land.


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> There will be no table service restaurant in SWGE. It was apparently cut. Instead we get two quick services in the Cantina and Dock 7 as well as food stands in the land.


What about the adult beverage option without the TS?


----------



## disneygirlsng

rteetz said:


> There will be no table service restaurant in SWGE. It was apparently cut. Instead we get two quick services in the Cantina and Dock 7 as well as food stands in the land.


Oh man, Dock 7 is a QS? The menu options listed sounded like TS dishes to me. That might be a new favorite QS for me then. Ronto Roaster's sounds like it could be good, too.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Sweettears said:


> What about the adult beverage option without the TS?



Sounds like they are just in the Cantina and you have to finish them there

And from the Hollywood Reporter article, this line concerns me:

“Oga’s — likely the most popular spot because, come on, it is a Star Wars cantina — may be a tight fit when guests pour in (no pun intended). ”


If that is the only place to get the drinks and you have to finish them there, people will not want to leave quickly .... feels like they will have to have a FP or ADR or some sort of system for getting into the Cantina


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> There will be no table service restaurant in SWGE. It was apparently cut. Instead we get two quick services in the Cantina and Dock 7 as well as food stands in the land.



Bit of a bummer but probably makes sense - enough to do without it to start and will make for a good add on in a few years .... or maybe they move it to the Star Wars Hotel


----------



## mollmoll4

Didn’t see this here, but this is a neat video of a really beautiful AA (Hondo Ohnaka) for Galaxy’s Edge

https://twitter.com/ed92live/status/1101089572669349888?s=21


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mollmoll4 said:


> Didn’t see this here, but this is a neat video of a really beautiful AA (Hondo Ohnaka) for Galaxy’s Edge
> 
> https://twitter.com/ed92live/status/1101089572669349888?s=21



Wow, thanks for posting.  I saw mention in some of the articles about it and how advanced it’s is but no actual footage


----------



## Mome Rath

The QS food reminds me a lot of Satu'li Canteen, hope that's the case! Wouldn't miss a TS if the quality is that high.


----------



## neitzelt

MissGina5 said:


> EPCOT NEEDS the improvements to security BIG time


I agree.  And it especially needs to eliminate the "double bag check" if you are riding the monorail in.  It drives me nuts that I have to go through security at the TTC and then go through it again when arriving at Epcot.  Looking forward to something new!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Amy11401 said:


> Sorry this might be the wrong place for this but is anyone else having issues with redirects on this sight tonight.  I would say it is my phone but it is only happening when I am on this site.



Yeah over the past few days I get constantly redirected to the Walmart prize page when visiting disboards on my phone, not just you.

Also don't think it's our phones, no other page has been doing that.



rteetz said:


>



Definitely getting a Rex.



rteetz said:


> There will be no table service restaurant in SWGE. It was apparently cut. Instead we get two quick services in the Cantina and Dock 7 as well as food stands in the land.



Oh yeah, that makes sense. No demand for a table service SW restaurant. Sometimes Disney's choices baffle me.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Oh yeah, that makes sense. No demand for a table service SW restaurant. Sometimes Disney's choices baffle me.



Hopefully one comes eventually - if there never is one then I will agree with you

But just for opening of the land if anything had to get cut I think this is something that makes the most sense to cut


----------



## rteetz

disneygirlsng said:


> Oh man, Dock 7 is a QS? The menu options listed sounded like TS dishes to me. That might be a new favorite QS for me then. Ronto Roaster's sounds like it could be good, too.



Dock 7 is QS.



TheMaxRebo said:


> Hopefully one comes eventually - if there never is one then I will agree with you
> 
> But just for opening of the land if anything had to get cut I think this is something that makes the most sense to cut



The space which the TS was supposed to go is still empty so they could theoretically still add it later.


----------



## Brocktoon

TheMaxRebo said:


> Hopefully one comes eventually - if there never is one then I will agree with you
> 
> But just for opening of the land if anything had to get cut I think this is something that makes the most sense to cut



I agree.  I think as the parks eventually open Disney is looking to utilize every square inch of the area for maximum profits and also keep guests moving as much as possible.  Initially a TS area may not work the best as guests would probably fight just to get a look at the place ... think Be Our Guest x100.  Why bother if Disney can probably charge close to TS prices at the QS locations.

BUT, I would be shocked if a TS location isn't added (or a QS converted) within a few years after some of the craziness dies down


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Dock 7 is QS.
> 
> 
> 
> The space which the TS was supposed to go is still empty so they could theoretically still add it later.



Thanks for clarifying that - I was wondering what happened to that space since it seemed like the additional QS location was not in the same spot the TS was to be - so wasn’t sure if it was being used for something else or just empty.  If empty definitely seems like something that will be added later


----------



## Firebird060

Im Glad that Disney is holding off on the TS,  the articles say Disney has some ideas on how to deal with crowds but, has no specifics,  at least by eliminating the TS option for the time being, you are giving people less reasons to stay in the land.  Not saying people will leave quicker because there isnt a TS option but it at least gives one reason less. This is also why its a good thing that Disney hasnt really moved substantially forward with there Star Wars Boutique hotel, gives them time to work out all the kinks that you may have with the crowd and the play disney app before you add that extra level of immersion.

    I do imagine though at WDW once its open,  TOT will have some pretty low wait times for awhile, since it is on the complete opposite end of the park.


----------



## The Pho

Firebird060 said:


> I do imagine though at WDW once its open, TOT will have some pretty low wait times for awhile, since it is on the complete opposite end of the park.


I think there’s going to just be so many people in the park that every ride will be overflowing.  MGM had a rough capacity of 75,000.  Assuming DHS returns to that with Star Wars, and we all expect capacity issues at least initially with some reports of possibly for over a year; the rides in the land have an hourly capacity of roughly 3,000 combined; If the park is at capacity and everybody wants to do one of the rides in Galaxy’s Edge, it will take 25 hours.  There isn’t enough capacity for everybody to spend all day there.


----------



## BorderTenny

I wouldn't be surprised if the empty TS space is used for dessert parties and EMM breakfast service.


----------



## rteetz

BorderTenny said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if the empty TS space is used for dessert parties and EMM breakfast service.


There is no empty building just empty land. 

Dessert parties don’t really fit the theme of SWGE.


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Villains TV series coming to Disney+
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/l...ries-works-upcoming-streaming-service-1191174



I think I'd rather see them in person at the parks especially during MNSSHP.  Just saying.


----------



## FoxC63

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I feel like I haven't been displaying the proper Star Wars fervor on here.  I am very over worked at the moment...so let me just correct my reputation and say.....
> 
> STAR WARS STAR WARS OMG STAR WARS.
> 
> I'm so excited.



What, no exclamation?!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> My pleasure, now to update 30 threads


We so appreciate it. It was past my bedtime lol when the news was being released. It was like Christmas morning all over again waking up and having all this exciting news to see!



rteetz said:


> There will be no table service restaurant in SWGE. It was apparently cut. Instead we get two quick services in the Cantina and Dock 7 as well as food stands in the land.


Honestly? I think it's the best choice for opening of the land. A TS is def. wanted but not at opening. The truth is there's too much demand for it IMO for it to be considered a good guest experience right at opening. If so few people can actually realistically get an ADR for it and they have no idea on how to deal with the mass of crowds at this time why add in something that would prolong people's time spent inside the area thus keeping other people out. BUT then you have @TheMaxRebo 's comment regarding alcholic beverages. You do NOT want to encourage people guzzling alcoholic beverages in order to get the flow of people in and out. I'm def. interested in how they will be handling that aspect.

Question--is no table service for both DLR and DHS? Just making sure.



TheMaxRebo said:


> Sounds like they are just in the Cantina and you have to finish them there
> 
> And from the Hollywood Reporter article, this line concerns me:
> 
> “Oga’s — likely the most popular spot because, come on, it is a Star Wars cantina — may be a tight fit when guests pour in (no pun intended). ”
> 
> 
> If that is the only place to get the drinks and you have to finish them there, people will not want to leave quickly .... feels like they will have to have a FP or ADR or some sort of system for getting into the Cantina


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Question--is no table service for both DLR and DHS? Just making sure


Yes both.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> We so appreciate it. It was past my bedtime lol when the news was being released. It was like Christmas morning all over again waking up and having all this exciting news to see!
> 
> Honestly? I think it's the best choice for opening of the land. A TS is def. wanted but not at opening. The truth is there's too much demand for it IMO for it to be considered a good guest experience right at opening. If so few people can actually realistically get an ADR for it and they have no idea on how to deal with the mass of crowds at this time why add in something that would prolong people's time spent inside the area thus keeping other people out. BUT then you have @TheMaxRebo 's comment regarding alcholic beverages. You do NOT want to encourage people guzzling alcoholic beverages in order to get the flow of people in and out. I'm def. interested in how they will be handling that aspect.
> 
> Question--is no table service for both DLR and DHS? Just making sure.



I believe that is the case - not TS on either coast for now

One difference though that might help a bit in DHS is the alcohol policy is different so they may let you leave with drinks from the Cantina or even have a "to go" counter


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> Yes both.


Thank you I thought so but wanted to be totally sure.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> I believe that is the case - not TS on either coast for now
> 
> One difference though that might help a bit in DHS is the alcohol policy is different so they may let you leave with drinks from the Cantina or even have a "to go" counter


Yeah that is a good point about DHS.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Yeah that is a good point about DHS.



I hope they have plans for moving people through the Cantina - on both coasts

I think for many Star Wars fans, getting to pilot the Falcon is wish #1 and getting to visit the Cantina is wish #2 and if it is crazy just to get near/in it there will be a lot cranky 30 and 40 years olds (myself being one of them)


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> I hope they have plans for moving people through the Cantina - on both coasts
> 
> I think for many Star Wars fans, getting to pilot the Falcon is wish #1 and getting to visit the Cantina is wish #2 and if it is crazy just to get near/in it there will be a lot cranky 30 and 40 years olds (myself being one of them)


Well with #2 at least this isn’t the cantina everybody wants to visit, so hopefully that’ll lower the desire just a little bit.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> I hope they have plans for moving people through the Cantina - on both coasts
> 
> I think for many Star Wars fans, getting to pilot the Falcon is wish #1 and getting to visit the Cantina is wish #2 and if it is crazy just to get near/in it there will be a lot cranky 30 and 40 years olds (myself being one of them)


Agreed. And I mean I don't _need_ to drink but it was very nice to enjoy a nice beer over in Harry Potter with the music and the ambience and I would expect it to be the same in SWGE. And that doesn't even count the people trying to eat (and drink at the same time).

One thing I will note about no TS is neither HP land has a TS place. Both are considered QS/CS. Slight differences of course because at Leaky Cauldron you go through a line, order and then are seated and your food is brought out to you and over at 3 Broomsticks they typically do that process of line, order, then seated when it's busy (which of course SWGE will be for a long time) but don't necessarily follow that when it's not (we had the line,order, seated in 2011 but did not have that in 2017). I know at 3 Broomsticks the bar is on the opposite side from the food too. Wonder if something like that would be done for the Cantina or not.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Pho said:


> Well with #2 at least this isn’t the cantina everybody wants to visit, so hopefully that’ll lower the desire just a little bit.



yeah, that's true ... but I think people will still want to visit it as the closest thing

Does make me wonder if we will get complaints from people that it isn't the Cantina they were looking for (I mean, it's 2019, of course people will complain about everything, but hopefully vast majority will enjoy it for what it is and complain about what it isn't)


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, that's true ... but I think people will still want to visit it as the closest thing
> 
> Does make me wonder if we will get complaints from people that it isn't the Cantina they were looking for (I mean, it's 2019, of course people will complain about everything, but hopefully vast majority will enjoy it for what it is and complain about what it isn't)


The complainers will be pleased by a simple hand wave and a “this isn’t the cantina you’re looking for.”


----------



## Gusey

*News*
Disney Cruise Line Announces its Summer 2020 Season
https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/disney-cruise-line-announces-its-summer-2020-season/

Looks like the Magic will be staying an extra week in Europe as it usually goes back after the British Isles cruise and there is a new itinerary from Dover with 2 Paris stops? Just the major new thing I noticed.
Also, British Isles cruise has a stop in Plymouth England, probably to do with the Mayflower 400 Commemorations happening there?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

FoxC63 said:


> What, no exclamation?!



Didn't want to go overboard.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*In non-Star Wars News*:

Dark Arts at Hogwarts Castle to begin on April 13th

https://twitter.com/thrillgeek/status/1101152765630402560

The “Dark Arts at Hogwarts Castle” will illuminate Hogwarts castle and “The Wizarding World of Harry Potter” nightly from April 13 – 28 at Universal Studios Hollywood then return from May 25 – 27.

Universal Orlando Resort’s experience will debut later this year with dates to be announced at a later time.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *In non-Star Wars News*:
> 
> Dark Arts at Hogwarts Castle to begin on April 13th
> 
> https://twitter.com/thrillgeek/status/1101152765630402560
> 
> The “Dark Arts at Hogwarts Castle” will illuminate Hogwarts castle and “The Wizarding World of Harry Potter” nightly from April 13 – 28 at Universal Studios Hollywood then return from May 25 – 27.
> 
> Universal Orlando Resort’s experience will debut later this year with dates to be announced at a later time.


Universal had to try and counter Disney 

Only countering I think may work is announcing their third gate.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Universal had to try and counter Disney
> 
> Only countering I think may work is announcing their third gate.



or Nintendo land or something ... a night time show is not going to cut it today 

Actually, probably just going to get lost, might have been better off just waiting a day or two


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> or Nintendo land or something ... a night time show is not going to cut it today
> 
> Actually, probably just going to get lost, might have been better off just waiting a day or two


Yep, kind of an odd move.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I don't discriminate, I'm excited by all the announcements. 

I'll be happy watching the new Halloween Castle show at universal and I'll also be happy throwing elbows to try to make a purchase at galaxies' edge.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Remy’s Ratatouille Adventure at Epcot – 2/28/19 Construction Update


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Artists and Artwork Revealed for Star Wars Celebration Chicago


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Missing Mouseketeer Dennis Day Hasn’t Been Seen In Months


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Special Offers at Downtown Disney for Orange County Restaurant Week


----------



## nkosiek

FoxC63 said:


> DHS Bus Stop
> 
> "The loop closest to the park entrance (and right next to the new restrooms) is the least finished so far."
> 
> You'd think this would be more of a priority. View attachment 385252


I saw this up close on Saturday after the 10k, it doesn't look like it'll be done before April. That said, it is the smallest and may just be easiest to finish if work on the others is complete.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Just Announced: New Ways to Enhance Disney Cruise Line Vacations with Adventures by Disney in 2020


----------



## nkosiek

TheMaxRebo said:


> Sounds like they are just in the Cantina and you have to finish them there
> 
> And from the Hollywood Reporter article, this line concerns me:
> 
> “Oga’s — likely the most popular spot because, come on, it is a Star Wars cantina — may be a tight fit when guests pour in (no pun intended). ”
> 
> 
> If that is the only place to get the drinks and you have to finish them there, people will not want to leave quickly .... feels like they will have to have a FP or ADR or some sort of system for getting into the Cantina


They will probably find a way to do this like Trader Sam's @ the Poly, where it's 2 drinks. At least that's the posted sign in there. I only had 2 and didn't think to ask for a third, but I'm a rule follower.


----------



## Moliphino

nkosiek said:


> They will probably find a way to do this like Trader Sam's @ the Poly, where it's 2 drinks. At least that's the posted sign in there. I only had 2 and didn't think to ask for a third, but I'm a rule follower.



That's two drinks any person with ID can _order at one time_. That sign is posted everywhere alcohol is served at WDW. You can totally sit in Trader Sam's for hours and have more than two drinks.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Moliphino said:


> That's two drinks any person with ID can _order at one time_. That sign is posted everywhere alcohol is served at WDW. You can totally sit in Trader Sam's for hours and have more than two drinks.


Shew, I had to look over my shoulder with huge long feelings of guilt.


----------



## Moliphino

Tigger's ally said:


> Shew, I had to look over my shoulder with huge long feelings of guilt.



I think there's only been one time I've had two drinks or less there, and that was only because we didn't make the first group in then had to leave to get to a dinner reservation so we only had time for the one.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Moliphino said:


> I think there's only been one time I've had two drinks or less there, and that was only because we didn't make the first group in then had to leave to get to a dinner reservation so we only had time for the one.


Once I made it right before closing and only had one but most of the time I drain my bank account there.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Missing Mouseketeer Dennis Day Hasn’t Been Seen In Months


how am I just hearing about this?! this is so weird! I hope they find him.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Disney in Active Talks With AT&T to Acquire WarnerMedia’s 10% Hulu Stake (EXCLUSIVE)


----------



## nkosiek

Moliphino said:


> That's two drinks any person with ID can _order at one time_. That sign is posted everywhere alcohol is served at WDW. You can totally sit in Trader Sam's for hours and have more than two drinks.


DAMN!T! I could have kept on going after the Shrunken Zombie Head and the Krakatoa Punch. My wife for whatever reason, read it the same way I did.


----------



## Tigger's ally

nkosiek said:


> DAMN!T! I could have kept on going after the Shrunken Zombie Head and the Krakatoa Punch. My wife for whatever reason, read it the same way I did.



Well, with all due respect, I would take it as a sign that I should quit if I started reading signs the way my wife did.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New giant cotton Candy at the China Pavilion 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/review-ne...use-of-good-fortune-in-epcots-china-pavilion/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
DVC member cruise returns to Alaska

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-returns-by-popular-demand-to-alaska-in-2020/


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New giant cotton Candy at the China Pavilion
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/review-ne...use-of-good-fortune-in-epcots-china-pavilion/



How FUN!!!


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New giant cotton Candy at the China Pavilion
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/review-ne...use-of-good-fortune-in-epcots-china-pavilion/



I am seriously excited about this one!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Pluto and Daisy AP magnets!

https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/first-loo...festival-2019-free-annual-passholder-magnets/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Passholder exclusive flower and garden merchandise 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...international-flower-garden-festival/#photo-3


----------



## TheFloatingBear

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Passholder exclusive flower and garden merchandise
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...international-flower-garden-festival/#photo-3



I've gone to F&G every year for the past couple years and every time I see new F&G news I get so excited and then I remember I'm not going...I think I'm in denial...


----------



## rteetz

TheFloatingBear said:


> I've gone to F&G every year for the past couple years and every time I see new F&G news I get so excited and then I remember I'm not going...I think I'm in denial...


Yeah I’m not going this year either and Fomo is real.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

rteetz said:


> Yeah I’m not going this year either and Fomo is real.



I know! And that Figment stuff is really cute!


----------



## Mika02

TheFloatingBear said:


> I've gone to F&G every year for the past couple years and every time I see new F&G news I get so excited and then I remember I'm not going...I think I'm in denial...





rteetz said:


> Yeah I’m not going this year either and Fomo is real.



So excited to be going for my 1st one for a Birthday Trip and I'm loving everything I'm hearing so far..


----------



## Mome Rath

I'm going at the tail end of it... everything will probably sold out (doing my best Eeyore impression)...  I hope to at least get a magnet.


----------



## sachilles

It may be old news by now, but slinky dogs tail is back on the coaster.


----------



## rteetz

*Building Batuu: Cast Members Suit Up for Work in Black Spire Outpost*

*Building Batuu: Docking Bay 7 Food and Cargo*


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I feel like I haven't been displaying the proper Star Wars fervor on here.  I am very over worked at the moment...so let me just correct my reputation and say.....
> 
> STAR WARS STAR WARS OMG STAR WARS.
> 
> I'm so excited.



Patient my young Padawan, just a little over 6 months away



TheMaxRebo said:


> *In non-Star Wars News*:
> 
> Dark Arts at Hogwarts Castle to begin on April 13th
> 
> https://twitter.com/thrillgeek/status/1101152765630402560
> 
> The “Dark Arts at Hogwarts Castle” will illuminate Hogwarts castle and “The Wizarding World of Harry Potter” nightly from April 13 – 28 at Universal Studios Hollywood then return from May 25 – 27.
> 
> Universal Orlando Resort’s experience will debut later this year with dates to be announced at a later time.



Finally, evil people like to be entertained tooAnd finally somewhere to wear my Slytherin gear proudly.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

Mika02 said:


> So excited to be going for my 1st one for a Birthday Trip and I'm loving everything I'm hearing so far..



Oh, so fun! Epcot looks so beautiful and lots of fun food and drinks - and the Garden Rocks Concerts are great - have a wonderful birthday trip!


----------



## SaintsManiac

I miss the F&G festival by one day and I just want a Pluto magnet


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Floral Ears, Magic Carpet Ears, and Sequin Ears Available Now at Disneyland Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: 2019 Disney California Adventure Food & Wine Festival Sip and Savor Pass


----------



## Mika02

TheFloatingBear said:


> Oh, so fun! Epcot looks so beautiful and lots of fun food and drinks - and the Garden Rocks Concerts are great - have a wonderful birthday trip!



Thanks so much I will I did F&W in 2017, Festival of the Arts 2018 and this year F&G can't wait!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Creates High-Tech Charms, Adds Drones to VR, and Harvests Phone Batteries in This Week's Patents


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“it’s a small world” Dooney & Bourke Handbags Coming to Disney Springs Tomorrow


----------



## rteetz

Farewell Illuminations merchandise will start to roll out in March it seems with two pins being the first items.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Farewell Illuminations merchandise will start to roll out in March it seems with two pins being the first items.



And will be a significant cause of the lightening of my wallet


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> And will be a significant cause of the lightening of my wallet



Mine too.  Last of April trip so I hope they have it all out by then so I can get one o' each!


----------



## Iowamomof4

Mikey's Philharmagic might be going down for a refurb in May. I'm in that group of people with the early rolling fastpass window (look for the thread on TPAS if you don't know what I'm talking about), and when I went to book fastpasses for May 14, Philharmagic was unavailable along with Tomorrowland Speedway (which we already know is closed).


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> Farewell Illuminations merchandise will start to roll out in March it seems with two pins being the first items.



 I'll probably be buying all of it.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
A look at the Ant-man and the Wasp ride vehicle and blaster

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/a-closer-...the-wasp-nano-battle-at-hong-kong-disneyland/


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Passholder exclusive flower and garden merchandise
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...international-flower-garden-festival/#photo-3


To paraphrase When Harry Met Sally, it's so awful, there are no words to explain what's so awful about this merch.  Ugh. JMO, but it all looks SO gaudy to me... "too loud", as my mother would have said.



rteetz said:


> Farewell Illuminations merchandise will start to roll out in March it seems with two pins being the first items.


Gotta' admire Disney's ability to make money off of cancelling or closing something! 
I might bite if it said "Good Riddance Illuminations"...


----------



## tlmadden73

Iowamomof4 said:


> Mikey's Philharmagic might be going down for a refurb in May. I'm in that group of people with the early rolling fastpass window (look for the thread on TPAS if you don't know what I'm talking about), and when I went to book fastpasses for May 14, Philharmagic was unavailable along with Tomorrowland Speedway (which we already know is closed).


Hasn't there been rumors out there of the show being updated (with an entirely new film)?


----------



## Iowamomof4

tlmadden73 said:


> Hasn't there been rumors out there of the show being updated (with an entirely new film)?


Yep, though I don't think we had much of an idea as to when it might happen.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Gotta' admire Disney's ability to make money off of cancelling or closing something!
> I might bite if it said "Good Riddance Illuminations"...



Um, where’s the “unlike” button


----------



## Firebird060

Mikey's Philharmagic does need a bit of work, the seats just aint what they used to be and some of the effects dont work like intended because the seats need the work.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Possible leaked image of Star Wars ship

http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/leake...w-ship-in-star-wars-galaxys-edge-tie-echelon/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More offsite hotels to offer extended FP window and EMH

http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/wal...ours-and-extended-fastpass-booking-window.htm


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

International Gateway Construction

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/photos-new-construction-walls-appear-at-international-gateway-in-epcot/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Bollywood experience coming to AK

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/bollywood...oming-to-disneys-animal-kingdom-on-march-3rd/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Special food and events for International Women’s day at Walt Disney World

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/special-e...nternational-womens-day-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More offsite hotels to offer extended FP window and EMH
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/wal...ours-and-extended-fastpass-booking-window.htm


Between stuff like this, the CL FP purchase, the rumor of more FP purchases in the future... I think I'd be a tad cranky if I was a local or staying offsite and had to work with the 30-day FP window...


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Special food and events for International Women’s day at Walt Disney World
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/special-e...nternational-womens-day-at-walt-disney-world/


Seems weird to me.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Between stuff like this, the CL FP purchase, the rumor of more FP purchases in the future... I think I'd be a tad cranky if I was a local or staying offsite and had to work with the 30-day FP window...


Though if I was staying offsite I’d look at hotels that have these perks instead.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## dolewhipdreams

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Bollywood experience coming to AK
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/bollywood...oming-to-disneys-animal-kingdom-on-march-3rd/


How long has that stage been there? I saw it on my trip in January and I thought "hmmm I don't know if I've ever noticed that before."


----------



## rteetz

dolewhipdreams said:


> How long has that stage been there? I saw it on my trip in January and I thought "hmmm I don't know if I've ever noticed that before."


It is newer.


----------



## jknezek

Iowamomof4 said:


> Mikey's Philharmagic might be going down for a refurb in May. I'm in that group of people with the early rolling fastpass window (look for the thread on TPAS if you don't know what I'm talking about), and when I went to book fastpasses for May 14, Philharmagic was unavailable along with Tomorrowland Speedway (which we already know is closed).


Considering we got stuck in there when the doors wouldn't work first to let us in, and then to let us out, at the end of January, this is probably needed.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Cove construction update 

http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/photo...lition-begins-for-new-swan-and-dolphin-hotel/


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More offsite hotels to offer extended FP window and EMH
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/wal...ours-and-extended-fastpass-booking-window.htm


Interesting. 
Between these Disney Springs hotels (which I suspect may stop offering these perks in 2020) and the new Disney hotels .. exactly how much capacity does the FP system have before becoming overloaded? 

Granted there are a lot of net-new attractions (or will be) .. so that frees up more Fast Passes .. but will there be so many 60-day perks that nothing will be available at 30 days except things like Dumbo or Small World or Living with the Land?

With these many rooms available to get 60-day fast passes .. even the 60-day window may be hard to get times you really want (or like we've seen with high demand attractions like SDD, FOP) .. IMPOSSIBLE to get unless you have a long (5+ days) stay on-site.


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Between stuff like this, the CL FP purchase, the rumor of more FP purchases in the future... I think I'd be a tad cranky if I was a local or staying offsite and had to work with the 30-day FP window...



Hello.  My name is Tad.  Tad Cranky!  We are out of state AP holders that can only afford to come to Disney more than once or twice per year by staying off property.  We can get a nice condo with laundry and kitchen for 1/3 of the price of two beds and a bathroom at an All Star. (Don't get me on the "should we stay at Poly or Beach Club when we're used to the Grand Floridian?" soapbox...I don't know who in the world would pay that kind of money for two beds and a bathroom.  They're definitely in a higher standard of living than us lowly folks from north Georgia).  We did a throw away room last September and didn't even get any of the newer things (FOP, SLINKY, 7DMT) with that, so I haven't wasted that money since then.  It's like a slap in the face for those of us who pay to come more than a once-in-a-lifetime trip (and thus buy more merch, food, etc.) but we can't ride the latest and greatest without waiting hours. Just because I have an AP doesn't mean I can waste hours of my trip in a line for a 2 minute ride. I can't book a fastpass when I find one on a random day and just show up at Disney b/c it's 8 hours away.  We went for a week in February and never stepped foot in Pandora and I had to keep explaining to a 5 year old why we didn't want to wait an hour and a half for 7DMT.  I think she was somewhat appeased by riding Everest 5x in a row at closing in AK, though.  Ah well, I guess we rope drop with the masses and keep refreshing for FP.  I do think the "value" of on property is totally irrelevant now unless you're flying in and don't want to rent a car.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Though if I was staying offsite I’d look at hotels that have these perks instead.



or I'd use the savings form staying off site to pay for hard ticket events for key/ "must do" / hard to get FP for attractions .... outside of a handful you can usually get decent FPs even at 30 days out


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> or I'd use the savings form staying off site to pay for hard ticket events for key/ "must do" / hard to get FP for attractions .... outside of a handful you can usually get decent FPs even at 30 days out


That’s another good point. Especially if an AP holder some of those events have a discount.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FrankieWinthrop said:


> Hello.  My name is Tad.  Tad Cranky!  We are out of state AP holders that can only afford to come to Disney more than once or twice per year by staying off property.  We can get a nice condo with laundry and kitchen for 1/3 of the price of two beds and a bathroom at an All Star. (Don't get me on the "should we stay at Poly or Beach Club when we're used to the Grand Floridian?" soapbox...I don't know who in the world would pay that kind of money for two beds and a bathroom.  They're definitely in a higher standard of living than us lowly folks from north Georgia).  We did a throw away room last September and didn't even get any of the newer things (FOP, SLINKY, 7DMT) with that, so I haven't wasted that money since then.  It's like a slap in the face for those of us who pay to come more than a once-in-a-lifetime trip (and thus buy more merch, food, etc.) but we can't ride the latest and greatest without waiting hours. Just because I have an AP doesn't mean I can waste hours of my trip in a line for a 2 minute ride. I can't book a fastpass when I find one on a random day and just show up at Disney b/c it's 8 hours away.  We went for a week in February and never stepped foot in Pandora and I had to keep explaining to a 5 year old why we didn't want to wait an hour and a half for 7DMT.  I think she was somewhat appeased by riding Everest 5x in a row at closing in AK, though.  Ah well, I guess we rope drop with the masses and keep refreshing for FP.  I do think the "value" of on property is totally irrelevant now unless you're flying in and don't want to rent a car.



I think the more they extend these benefits and the harder it becomes to get certain FP the more value in hard ticket events

We usually stay off site as well (for similar reasons - more space for less $) and figure if we do one hard ticket event we are still saving a lot of money vs similar accommodations onsite


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Seems weird to me.



Well, sort of trendy to recognize this and an excuse to create some buzz and sell some specialty cupcakes #YesIAmCynical


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

More people will get emh?

I really do think they're trying to push people to the paid extra hours.


----------



## Iowamomof4

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> More people will get emh?
> 
> I really do think they're trying to push people to the paid extra hours.


One would think they would follow this up by ADDING DATES for DAH!!!! Sorry, I'm a bit salty about how slow they've been to extend that into the summer (if they're planning to).


----------



## Cinderumbrella

Iowamomof4 said:


> One would think they would follow this up by ADDING DATES for DAH!!!! Sorry, I'm a bit salty about how slow they've been to extend that into the summer (if they're planning to).



I never thought I’d see the day that I’d wish Disney would add something that costs me more. But here we are (I’m waiting for June DAH)


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think the more they extend these benefits and the harder it becomes to get certain FP the more value in hard ticket events
> 
> We usually stay off site as well (for similar reasons - more space for less $) and figure if we do one hard ticket event we are still saving a lot of money vs similar accommodations onsite


It is a slimy situation if you think about it. Disney can easily make the supply of FPs go down (I mean they control how many FPs are available per day) .. which increases demand .. which increases demand for some sort of PAID Fast passes (events, etc.). Then they offer these new paid services "due to guest demand".


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> More people will get emh?
> 
> I really do think they're trying to push people to the paid extra hours.



Most definitely. I think "free" emh will become a thing of the past in the not-too-distant future.  The paid stuff kills me, though.  Like why would I want to pay $100 per person to ride 3 rides for two hours?  I mean, 7DMT is a cute ride, but it ain't worth $300 for it and a pastry.  My son turns 3 next month, so that bumps it up to $400 real quick.  The night time stuff is more bang for your buck, but not when little kids can't make it to midnight.  Not everyone is frugal like me, though, and as long as they keep throwing money and Disney, Disney's gonna take it any way they can get it.  Can't imagine what it's going to be like when they open these paid things for SWGE.  I know I'm the only person in the world who could care less about Star Wars, though.  I'd take the cool REAL Disney stuff they're getting overseas (cough Beauty and the Beast ride cough) before the Star Wars stuff.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> It is a slimy situation if you think about it. Disney can easily make the supply of FPs go down (I mean they control how many FPs are available per day) .. which increases demand .. which increases demand for some sort of PAID Fast passes (events, etc.). Then they offer these new paid services "due to guest demand".



always a balancing act - because they don't want to diminish the 60 day access too much as they need that to drive increase desire to stay onsite 

And at least you still get some FP for free - alternative would be a paid express pass like Universal, which I know some people love, but an extra $500/day for a family is a lot ... and if they went that route I suspect so many people would get it it would either reduce the value or they would have to charge 2-3 times what Universal does


----------



## Iowamomof4

FrankieWinthrop said:


> Most definitely. I think "free" emh will become a thing of the past in the not-too-distant future.  The paid stuff kills me, though.  Like why would I want to pay $100 per person to ride 3 rides for two hours?  I mean, 7DMT is a cute ride, but it ain't worth $300 for it and a pastry.  My son turns 3 next month, so that bumps it up to $400 real quick.  The night time stuff is more bang for your buck, but not when little kids can't make it to midnight.  Not everyone is frugal like me, though, and as long as they keep throwing money and Disney, Disney's gonna take it any way they can get it.  Can't imagine what it's going to be like when they open these paid things for SWGE.  I know I'm the only person in the world who could care less about Star Wars, though.  I'd take the cool REAL Disney stuff they're getting overseas (cough Beauty and the Beast ride cough) before the Star Wars stuff.



As to your last point, I do think MMRR in DHS will be a fun ride, from what little they've revealed about it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FrankieWinthrop said:


> Most definitely. I think "free" emh will become a thing of the past in the not-too-distant future.  The paid stuff kills me, though.  Like why would I want to pay $100 per person to ride 3 rides for two hours?  I mean, 7DMT is a cute ride, but it ain't worth $300 for it and a pastry.  My son turns 3 next month, so that bumps it up to $400 real quick.  The night time stuff is more bang for your buck, but not when little kids can't make it to midnight.  Not everyone is frugal like me, though, and as long as they keep throwing money and Disney, Disney's gonna take it any way they can get it.  Can't imagine what it's going to be like when they open these paid things for SWGE.  I know I'm the only person in the world who could care less about Star Wars, though.  I'd take the cool REAL Disney stuff they're getting overseas (cough Beauty and the Beast ride cough) before the Star Wars stuff.



I think you have to balance cost vs what you want to accomplish for it to be what you consider a positive experience.  And I think more and more, to me, it is pushing it to pay for some of these extra but then shorten our trip, stay off site to save $ ... heck, once the new values open it might be stay at the Universal values and just go to the hard ticket events at Disney


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

tlmadden73 said:


> It is a slimy situation if you think about it. Disney can easily make the supply of FPs go down (I mean they control how many FPs are available per day) .. which increases demand .. which increases demand for some sort of PAID Fast passes (events, etc.). Then they offer these new paid services "due to guest demand".


One person's "slimy" is another person's "business genius".


----------



## tlmadden73

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> More people will get emh?
> 
> I really do think they're trying to push people to the paid extra hours.


With the already reduced times they have  Some  of the parks only offer EMH ONCE a week? You could go a whole 5-6 day trip and not have a DHS or AK EMH available to use). Not much of a perk anymore. 

For our next trip .. (since I have make my ADRs (and essentially pick my park days) 180 days in advance .. I didn't know the EMH hours before I determine my park days. None of the park days line up with EMH despite being there for 4 days.  I could have just ditched those ADRs and changed my plans around EMH, but not worth it.

I would not be shocked .. if in the next year or two .. EMH just goes away all together and replaced with more of the paid "early/late" hour events. Maybe they can replace that perk with free resort parking now that they charge for it. . heh.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

tlmadden73 said:


> With the already reduced times they have  Some  of the parks only offer EMH ONCE a week? You could go a whole 5-6 day trip and not have a DHS or AK EMH available to use). Not much of a perk anymore.


I hear people say this, but haven't experienced it yet.  So far for our Aug trip, it looks like the same number of AM and PM EMH's as our Aug trip last year.  Same thing with this past Nov and the Nov before.  They've gone down from YEARS ago, but I haven't seen a big decrease in the past few years -- despite the addition of more paid evening and morning events.


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> A look at the Ant-man and the Wasp ride vehicle and blaster
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/a-closer-...the-wasp-nano-battle-at-hong-kong-disneyland/



I know the article says the 2 blasters will be stationed in the vehicle, but I can't tell if they are attached to the vehicle like Buzz Lightyear's Space Ranger Spin or if they are removable like Buzz Lightyear's Astro Blasters in Disneyland.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Illuminations update 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/photos-ne...struction-continues-in-world-showcase-lagoon/


----------



## Roxyfire

FrankieWinthrop said:


> Most definitely. I think "free" emh will become a thing of the past in the not-too-distant future.  The paid stuff kills me, though.  Like why would I want to pay $100 per person to ride 3 rides for two hours?  I mean, 7DMT is a cute ride, but it ain't worth $300 for it and a pastry.  My son turns 3 next month, so that bumps it up to $400 real quick.  The night time stuff is more bang for your buck, but not when little kids can't make it to midnight.  Not everyone is frugal like me, though, and as long as they keep throwing money and Disney, Disney's gonna take it any way they can get it.  Can't imagine what it's going to be like when they open these paid things for SWGE.  I know I'm the only person in the world who could care less about Star Wars, though.  I'd take the cool REAL Disney stuff they're getting overseas (cough Beauty and the Beast ride cough) before the Star Wars stuff.



I know you're exaggerating for effect but it does look like a lot more than a pastry. If someone were already considering doing a breakfast buffet, for example, it's probably not that far of a stretch for them to consider this event. That being said, people rationalize the need to do this in order to ride the rides they want. I'm the first to admit I'm not entirely frugal: I spend money to make things more convenient. But every person has their limit.


----------



## MommaBerd

Iowamomof4 said:


> Mikey's Philharmagic might be going down for a refurb in May. I'm in that group of people with the early rolling fastpass window (look for the thread on TPAS if you don't know what I'm talking about), and when I went to book fastpasses for May 14, Philharmagic was unavailable along with Tomorrowland Speedway (which we already know is closed).



As sad as I would be to possibly miss out on this (depending on refurb length of it happens), I will be happy to see it get some badly needed updates. I just hope they don’t change it TOO much.


----------



## Douglas Dubh

mikepizzo said:


> I know the article says the 2 blasters will be stationed in the vehicle, but I can't tell if they are attached to the vehicle like Buzz Lightyear's Space Ranger Spin or if they are removable like Buzz Lightyear's Astro Blasters in Disneyland.


Pretty sure they are removable like DL's astroblasters.  The Buzz ride in HK was like DL's.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MommaBerd said:


> As sad as I would be to possibly miss out on this (depending on refurb length of it happens), I will be happy to see it get some badly needed updates. I just hope they don’t change it TOO much.



I don’t expect them to do this but would be need if they created a bunch more scenes and then randomized which scenes you saw like they do with Star Tours


----------



## YesterDark

I can't see going to Disney and not being on property. But if Universal adds some really good experiences (or my kids get into Potter) we might have to try one year to do MK/HS for two days and then stay the rest at the other park.


----------



## tlmadden73

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> One person's "slimy" is another person's "business genius".


Can't deny that.  It is genius when you think about it .. and you begin to see why they invested so much money into the FP+ system.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

YesterDark said:


> I can't see going to Disney and not being on property. But if Universal adds some really good experiences (or my kids get into Potter) we might have to try one year to do MK/HS for two days and then stay the rest at the other park.



definitely part of what Disney angles with is people who feel they have to stay on property.  Personally 90% of our trips we stay off property so works for us - so the idea hard ticket events probably appeal to us as the way to see GE more than those used to staying on property and having 60 day access


----------



## tlmadden73

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I hear people say this, but haven't experienced it yet.  So far for our Aug trip, it looks like the same number of AM and PM EMH's as our Aug trip last year.  Same thing with this past Nov and the Nov before.  They've gone down from YEARS ago, but I haven't seen a big decrease in the past few years -- despite the addition of more paid evening and morning events.



I don't think they have decreased recently, they basically offer only ONE EMH per day at ONE of the four parks. Just not a very great "perk" anymore due to having to line up your schedule perfectly to match theirs (which  you don't know when you are making your plan). If I was going on a flexible trip (like just my wife and I) . .I could probably plan around EMH. When going on a big trip with multiple families -- not so much. 

Here is my upcoming trip for 3/24 - 3/28 - 3/28 is our departure day, so we aren't going to a park that day. 

MK - only one EMH to choose from: 3/27 - (night)
     - There are THREE extra hour events I can buy (3/24 (morning), 3/26 (Morning), 3/28 (night))

Epcot - 3/26 (night) and 3/28 (morning)

DHS - 3/24 (morning)
        - there are two EMM events (3/25 and 3/27)

AK - 3/25 (morning)
    - there is one night time after hours event (3/27)

So ..* in 5 days that I am there, there are more hard-ticket "extra hour" events than EMH offerings.* And Epcot doesn't even have an extra hour event (YET) -- I am sure it will once Guardians or Ratatouille opens.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Jessie’s Critter Carousel to Open in April at Pixar Pier in Disney California Adventure Park


----------



## rteetz




----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Plaza extends breakfast indefinitely 

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...-park-extends-breakfast-service-indefinitely/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Spring Time at Shanghai Disneyland 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...r-spring/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q2wo0228190306190013C


----------



## Cinderumbrella

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Plaza extends breakfast indefinitely
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...-park-extends-breakfast-service-indefinitely/



We ate here a couple weeks ago. I’m surprised how much we liked it. I’m glad it’s sticking around. We are far beyond the character buffet days.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Junior Star Fancy Nancy coming to DL and WDW!

https://t.co/VELADktrhD?amp=1


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New refillable popcorn bucket at Magic Kingdom

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/photos-ne...rn-bucket-now-available-at-the-magic-kingdom/


----------



## Jetku

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney Junior Star Fancy Nancy coming to DL and WDW!
> 
> https://t.co/VELADktrhD?amp=1



My 3yo daughter will be so happy!

As much as I dislike Hollywood and Vine, I booked a reservation for August few weeks ago tentatively in anticipation that Nancy might be there by our trip!


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney Junior Star Fancy Nancy coming to DL and WDW!
> 
> https://t.co/VELADktrhD?amp=1


My daughter will be excited to see "Fancy Dancy" (as she calls her) at our planned fall trip.
(just add it to the list of things we'll miss this March and see in the fall.) .. exciting times!


----------



## evlaina

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney Junior Star Fancy Nancy coming to DL and WDW!
> 
> https://t.co/VELADktrhD?amp=1


Poor Sofia...the article doesn't mention her. I'm wondering if her time at HS may be up soon.


----------



## crvetter

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More offsite hotels to offer extended FP window and EMH
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/wal...ours-and-extended-fastpass-booking-window.htm


I don’t believe they are being given the 60 day fastpass window just the extra magic hours. All the links below (one of which is a press release from Hilton’s Bonnet Reek today) only reference getting EMH not the 60 day Fastpasses. In fact Waldorf Astoria says it’s 30 days still while referencing the EMH. Also Bonnet Creek lists it still as 30 days while changing their site for EMH access.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/resorts/more/waldorf-astoria-orlando/
https://www.hiltonbonnetcreek.com/activities/disney
https://www.waldorfastoriaorlando.com/experiences/disney/
https://mobile.twitter.com/i/web/status/1101527975231672320
https://mobile.twitter.com/i/web/status/1101465645865230337


----------



## rteetz

crvetter said:


> I don’t believe they are being given the 60 day fastpass window just the extra magic hours. All the links below (one of which is a press release from Hilton’s Bonnet Reek today) only reference getting EMH not the 60 day Fastpasses. In fact Waldorf Astoria says it’s 30 days still while referencing the EMH. Also Bonnet Creek lists it still as 30 days while changing their site for EMH access.
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/resorts/more/waldorf-astoria-orlando/
> https://www.hiltonbonnetcreek.com/activities/disney
> https://www.waldorfastoriaorlando.com/experiences/disney/
> https://mobile.twitter.com/i/web/status/1101527975231672320
> https://mobile.twitter.com/i/web/status/1101465645865230337


Over the next two months these hotels will get the 60 day window

https://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/wa...ours-and-extended-fastpass-booking-window.htm


----------



## crvetter

rteetz said:


> Over the next two months these hotels will get the 60 day window
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/wa...ours-and-extended-fastpass-booking-window.htm


Just seems (seemed like a rumor still) odd not to announce that reservations made for after X date will be given access to the 60 day window; though officially announce the EMH. They did pre-announce the 60 day window at the Disney Spring Resorts.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Happily Ever After offers at Disney Springs March 3rd

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-springs/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q2wo0228190306190017C


----------



## AurumPunzel

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney Junior Star Fancy Nancy coming to DL and WDW!
> 
> https://t.co/VELADktrhD?amp=1


Yas!

I absolutely adore Fancy Nancy! Alas, she won't be there when I'm there next week.


----------



## SaharanTea

With these added EMH hotels, will Disney fully staff the rides?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney recognizes Conservation Fund heroes 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...n-heroes/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q2wo0228190306190019C


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Coral Reef tanks closed for refurbishment at The Seas
> 
> https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/1100424439542542337?s=21


  Sorry, have lots of catching up to do on this thread.  Does anyone know if the tanks in the restaurant are covered to?  The picture is not from inside the restaurant.

I have friends booked there on March 10th and am wondering if we should start to consider a Plan B if the tanks are covered.  The food is good but truly for us, seeing the aquarium is a big part of eating here.


----------



## rteetz

scrappinginontario said:


> Sorry, have lots of catching up to do on this thread.  Does anyone know if the tanks in the restaurant are covered to?  The picture is not from inside the restaurant.
> 
> I have friends booked there on March 10th and am wondering if we should start to consider a Plan B if the tanks are covered.  The food is good but truly for us, seeing the aquarium is a big part of eating here.


This was only supposed to be a short refurb so I’m guessing they’ll be fine.


----------



## MommaBerd

TheMaxRebo said:


> definitely part of what Disney angles with is people who feel they have to stay on property.  Personally 90% of our trips we stay off property so works for us - so the idea hard ticket events probably appeal to us as the way to see GE more than those used to staying on property and having 60 day access



I definitely think you have the right idea in terms of making things work for your family!


----------



## Amy11401

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More offsite hotels to offer extended FP window and EMH
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/wal...ours-and-extended-fastpass-booking-window.htm


Disney used to make these things be benefits for staying on property.  I don't get why they keep extending them to off property hotels.  It makes even less perks for staying on property.  Even staying on property we were not able to get a FOP fastpasses in October.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

tlmadden73 said:


> I don't think they have decreased recently, they basically offer only ONE EMH per day at ONE of the four parks. Just not a very great "perk" anymore due to having to line up your schedule perfectly to match theirs (which  you don't know when you are making your plan). If I was going on a flexible trip (like just my wife and I) . .I could probably plan around EMH. When going on a big trip with multiple families -- not so much.
> 
> Here is my upcoming trip for 3/24 - 3/28 - 3/28 is our departure day, so we aren't going to a park that day.
> 
> MK - only one EMH to choose from: 3/27 - (night)
> - There are THREE extra hour events I can buy (3/24 (morning), 3/26 (Morning), 3/28 (night))
> 
> Epcot - 3/26 (night) and 3/28 (morning)
> 
> DHS - 3/24 (morning)
> - there are two EMM events (3/25 and 3/27)
> 
> AK - 3/25 (morning)
> - there is one night time after hours event (3/27)
> 
> So ..* in 5 days that I am there, there are more hard-ticket "extra hour" events than EMH offerings.* And Epcot doesn't even have an extra hour event (YET) -- I am sure it will once Guardians or Ratatouille opens.


I get that. But that level of EMH is basically what they’ve had for *years* now — with the exception of adding AK for Pandora opening and DHS for TSL opening. 

The paid events are added on top of what they’ve had in place for years — they’re not taking *more* away to add them. 

So that’s a net plus, unless you compare to many years ago when there were more EMH. At least you have the option if it’s something in your budget.


----------



## rteetz

Amy11401 said:


> Disney used to make these things be benefits for staying on property.  I don't get why they keep extending them to off property hotels.  It makes even less perks for staying on property.  Even staying on property we were not able to get a FOP fastpasses in October.


I think there are several reasons for this addition.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I get that. But that level of EMH is basically what they’ve had for *years* now — with the exception of adding AK for Pandora opening and DHS for TSL opening.
> 
> The paid events are added on top of what they’ve had in place for years — they’re not taking *more* away to add them.
> 
> So that’s a net plus, unless you compare to many years ago when there were more EMH. At least you have the option if it’s something in your budget.


Hours have been decreased in more recent years though. Instead of maybe 2-3 extra hours at might it’s only 1-2. Parks themselves are also closing earlier than before it seems. MK and Epcot average a 9PM close whereas in years past it was 10PM.


----------



## rteetz

Win a Walt Disney World vacation!

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...a-chance-to-win-a-walt-disney-world-vacation/


----------



## Mome Rath

rteetz said:


> I think there are several reasons for this addition.



Care to share your guesses?  The only thing I could come up with is that they are trying to keep/increase the number of people staying in the Disney area proper, instead of migrating to the "enemy."


----------



## rteetz

Mome Rath said:


> Care to share your guesses?  The only thing I could come up with is that they are trying to keep/increase the number of people staying in the Disney area proper, instead of migrating to the "enemy."


I think that is one of them. I also think this is a way to expand their “value” resorts without actually building more value resorts. Though I think your biggest reasons are to keep people in the Disney bubble and going to the Disney Parks by offering perks


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> Hours have been decreased in more recent years though. Instead of maybe 2-3 extra hours at might it’s only 1-2. Parks themselves are also closing earlier than before it seems. MK and Epcot average a 9PM close whereas in years past it was 10PM.


We also lost evening emh at DHS not so long ago.


----------



## rteetz

*News 
*
Busch Gardens Tampa announces new record breaking coaster for 2020

https://twitter.com/buschgardens/status/1101623095108882432?s=21


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Katherine Helmond who voided Lizzy in the Cars franchise has died

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/katherine-helmond-dead-whos-the-boss-star-89-877766


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Busch Gardens Tampa announces new record breaking coaster for 2020
> 
> https://twitter.com/buschgardens/status/1101623095108882432?s=21


This one has been in the works for a while.  I think it’s a great decision.  Gwazi had a great skeleton, this should really up it.


----------



## closetmickey

Iowamomof4 said:


> One would think they would follow this up by ADDING DATES for DAH!!!! Sorry, I'm a bit salty about how slow they've been to extend that into the summer (if they're planning to).



Be careful what you wish for. Having to leave MK on a Saturday night at 10 PM at the height of last summer was fairly infuriating. Especially when you consider they also allowed those ticket holders fast passes beginning at 7 PM,
all but elimating extra fastpasses after 7.


----------



## closetmickey

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I get that. But that level of EMH is basically what they’ve had for *years* now — with the exception of adding AK for Pandora opening and DHS for TSL opening.
> 
> The paid events are added on top of what they’ve had in place for years — they’re not taking *more* away to add them.
> 
> So that’s a net plus, unless you compare to many years ago when there were more EMH. At least you have the option if it’s something in your budget.


But many if them do reduce the hours- ie 10 pm MK close on Saturday night in July.


----------



## tarak

closetmickey said:


> But many if them do reduce the hours- ie 10 pm MK close on Saturday night in July.



The add ons are annoying for sure. We have a trip planned for August 16-23. The Halloween parties start on the 16th, so MK closes at 6. That’s absurd for summer.


----------



## soniam

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, sort of trendy to recognize this and an excuse to create some buzz and sell some specialty cupcakes #YesIAmCynical



I just keep of Deadpool every time someone mentions International Women's Day



rteetz said:


> Hours have been decreased in more recent years though. Instead of maybe 2-3 extra hours at might it’s only 1-2. Parks themselves are also closing earlier than before it seems. MK and Epcot average a 9PM close whereas in years past it was 10PM.



Epcot closing at 9pm is pretty standard. I believe that's when it closed in it's first years of opening (I'm old now, so I could be wrong about that). That has been the hours since we started going routinely in 2012, except for PM EMH. Other than party nights, I can't remember the last time I saw MK close at 9pm. Granted, we do go at busy times, Thanksgiving, Spring Break. However, I thought the park was open until at least 10pm most nights when we went in summer 2017. On the other side of the coin, MK will be opening at 8am with a 7am EMH during out trip in 2 weeks. 



Iowamomof4 said:


> We also lost evening emh at DHS not so long ago.



They will come back in spades toward the end of this year


----------



## MommaBerd

tarak said:


> The add ons are annoying for sure. We have a trip planned for August 16-23. The Halloween parties start on the 16th, so MK closes at 6. That’s absurd for summer.



Agreed - the early closing for parties is highly irritating.


----------



## rteetz

soniam said:


> Other than party nights, I can't remember the last time I saw MK close at 9pm. Granted, we do go at busy times, Thanksgiving, Spring Break. However, I thought the park was open until at least 10pm most nights when we went in summer 2017. On the other side of the coin, MK will be opening at 8am with a 7am EMH during out trip in 2 weeks.


In January MK will even close as early as 8PM.


----------



## Sweettears

Amy11401 said:


> Disney used to make these things be benefits for staying on property.  I don't get why they keep extending them to off property hotels.  It makes even less perks for staying on property.  Even staying on property we were not able to get a FOP fastpasses in October.


By granting these benefits they are looking to boost activity and commerce in Disney Springs. Downtown Disney was not a success. Disney has invested a lot in DS and I’m sure that they will do whatever they need to do to help it succeed


----------



## sachilles

I have a few pictures of Tron from yesterday. Tried to upload but they are too big. Can't figure out the max size the disboards will allow while posting from my phone.
Train track are back in on the adventure land side of the park allowing the train to park in station.
Busiest day I've encountered at Magic Kingdom in a while, but still not crazy.
Did the Rhino tour 2days ago. Loved it. They say they are sold out through June now.


----------



## jlundeen

sachilles said:


> I have a few pictures of Tron from yesterday. Tried to upload but they are too big. Can't figure out the max size the disboards will allow while posting from my phone.
> Train track are back in on the adventure land side of the park allowing the train to park in station.
> Busiest day I've encountered at Magic Kingdom in a while, but still not crazy.
> Did the Rhino tour 2days ago. Loved it. They say they are sold out through June now.


Can you give me a little more information about the rhino tour? On my last visit, we did the Savor the Savanna tour, and the platform that we could walk out on overlooks the rhinos. Is that where you go for the tour? Or do you actually go to the backstage barn area?


----------



## bookbabe626

jlundeen said:


> Can you give me a little more information about the rhino tour? On my last visit, we did the Savor the Savanna tour, and the platform that we could walk out on overlooks the rhinos. Is that where you go for the tour? Or do you actually go to the backstage barn area?



You go to the backstage barn area, not out on the safari.  Lots of discussion and reviews here:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/up-close-with-rhinos-new-experience-at-ak.3707216/


----------



## jlundeen

bookbabe626 said:


> You go to the backstage barn area, not out on the safari.  Lots of discussion and reviews here:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/up-close-with-rhinos-new-experience-at-ak.3707216/


Thank you... we had wanted to do the Rhino tour during our last trip but could not find the opening - we could get one but not two, and sadly had to cancel...  Then while on the Savor the Savanna, we were so close to them, that I thought maybe that's where they did this tour....  glad it's more than that, and I will try really hard to get a booking for our trip this fall!


----------



## bookbabe626

jlundeen said:


> Thank you... we had wanted to do the Rhino tour during our last trip but could not find the opening - we could get one but not two, and sadly had to cancel...  Then while on the Savor the Savanna, we were so close to them, that I thought maybe that's where they did this tour....  glad it's more than that, and I will try really hard to get a booking for our trip this fall!



Call and book it right at the 180 day mark.


----------



## Cinderumbrella

closetmickey said:


> Be careful what you wish for. Having to leave MK on a Saturday night at 10 PM at the height of last summer was fairly infuriating. Especially when you consider they also allowed those ticket holders fast passes beginning at 7 PM,
> all but elimating extra fastpasses after 7.



I was there mid July last year. There were no DAH or parties. MK still closed at 10pm on Saturday July 14. We had 11pm on 16-18 (with 1am EMH closing on 7/18). 
So even without the events, the parks aren’t consistently open late in the summer as they once were.


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> Thank you... we had wanted to do the Rhino tour during our last trip but could not find the opening - we could get one but not two, and sadly had to cancel...  Then while on the Savor the Savanna, we were so close to them, that I thought maybe that's where they did this tour....  glad it's more than that, and I will try really hard to get a booking for our trip this fall!


I did a review of the rhino tour as well.


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> I have a few pictures of Tron from yesterday. Tried to upload but they are too big. Can't figure out the max size the disboards will allow while posting from my phone.
> Train track are back in on the adventure land side of the park allowing the train to park in station.
> Busiest day I've encountered at Magic Kingdom in a while, but still not crazy.
> Did the Rhino tour 2days ago. Loved it. They say they are sold out through June now.


Best option is to try and crop the images as best you can to make them smaller.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

So I was reading one of those 'facts we learned about galaxies edge' articles. It said that the project code name was ''frontierland expansion project'. Which is pretty cool because I remember rumors on here a while ago about a potential frontierland expansion, I guess we were just hearing about galaxies edge all along.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Hours have been decreased in more recent years though. Instead of maybe 2-3 extra hours at might it’s only 1-2. Parks themselves are also closing earlier than before it seems. MK and Epcot average a 9PM close whereas in years past it was 10PM.





closetmickey said:


> But many if them do reduce the hours- ie 10 pm MK close on Saturday night in July.





Cinderumbrella said:


> I was there mid July last year. There were no DAH or parties. MK still closed at 10pm on Saturday July 14. We had 11pm on 16-18 (with 1am EMH closing on 7/18).
> So even without the events, the parks aren’t consistently open late in the summer as they once were.



Agreed. Regular hours (mostly in MK and Epcot) have shortened from what they were years ago.  But in the PAST FEW YEARS they have been relatively steady, with a major mess-up summer of 2017 (insanely early MK closures).  With this as a base -- not years ago as a base since we ALREADY LOST those hours -- all of these paid additions are in fact ADDITIONS; they're not removing MORE hours this year to add them in.  The exception is adding more MNSSHP and MVMCP dates than they used to, but even that has been happening for a couple of years now.

My point is that the added EMM and DAH events this year are not removing MORE hours from the "new normal" base hours they started setting a few years back.  

It's all a matter of time horizon you look at: if you look at 10yrs ago as compared to now, it's a net decrease of FREE hours being replaced by PAID hours for sure.  But over the past few years these are net adds.  The genius of Disney taking away for a while before they added something back...   Hope that's clearer than my earlier posts on this.


----------



## closetmickey

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Agreed. Regular hours (mostly in MK and Epcot) have shortened from what they were years ago.  But in the PAST FEW YEARS they have been relatively steady, with a major mess-up summer of 2017 (insanely early MK closures).  With this as a base -- not years ago as a base since we ALREADY LOST those hours -- all of these paid additions are in fact ADDITIONS; they're not removing MORE hours this year to add them in.  The exception is adding more MNSSHP and MVMCP dates than they used to, but even that has been happening for a couple of years now.
> 
> My point is that the added EMM and DAH events this year are not removing MORE hours from the "new normal" base hours they started setting a few years back.
> 
> It's all a matter of time horizon you look at: if you look at 10yrs ago as compared to now, it's a net decrease of FREE hours being replaced by PAID hours for sure.  But over the past few years these are net adds.  The genius of Disney taking away for a while before they added something back...   Hope that's clearer than my earlier posts on this.


This makes sense except until the notion of “Disney taking away before adding back.” In that case, YES, the hours were reduced to add in the paid events.  Just with a gap of time between...


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

closetmickey said:


> This makes sense except until the notion of “Disney taking away before adding back.” In that case, YES, the hours were reduced to add in the paid events.  Just with a gap of time between...


That's precisely what I said. 



MickeyMinnieMom said:


> It's all a matter of time horizon you look at: if you look at 10yrs ago as compared to now, it's a net decrease of FREE hours being replaced by PAID hours for sure.  But over the past few years these are net adds.


----------



## eliseisawkward

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Agreed. Regular hours (mostly in MK and Epcot) have shortened from what they were years ago.  But in the PAST FEW YEARS they have been relatively steady, with a major mess-up summer of 2017 (insanely early MK closures).  With this as a base -- not years ago as a base since we ALREADY LOST those hours -- all of these paid additions are in fact ADDITIONS; they're not removing MORE hours this year to add them in.  The exception is adding more MNSSHP and MVMCP dates than they used to, but even that has been happening for a couple of years now.
> 
> My point is that the added EMM and DAH events this year are not removing MORE hours from the "new normal" base hours they started setting a few years back.
> 
> It's all a matter of time horizon you look at: if you look at 10yrs ago as compared to now, it's a net decrease of FREE hours being replaced by PAID hours for sure.  But over the past few years these are net adds.  The genius of Disney taking away for a while before they added something back...   Hope that's clearer than my earlier posts on this.


I’m cracking up at the use of the phrase “free hours” as if they aren’t paid for with a ticket. Disney has us all duped!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Haunted Mansion Madame Leota, Genie, Timon and Pumbaa Medium Figures Arrive at Disney Parks


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: Mickey Confetti Pretzel Returns to Tortuga Tavern at Magic Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

March 2019 Pin Releases for Disneyland Paris


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: New Minnie Sundae and Main Street Split at The Plaza Ice Cream Parlor in the Magic Kingdom


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More offsite hotels to offer extended FP window and EMH
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/wal...ours-and-extended-fastpass-booking-window.htm



Going through the above link also takes me to another one posted on Dec. 20, 2017 which includes seven offsite hotels with benefits.  These were available from January 1 – December 31 2018 obviously Disney negotiated new contracts for 2019 where can I find that information?


----------



## FoxC63

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Seems weird to me.



What's weird to me is Sweetest Day, why does it exist?  Doesn't Valentine's Day cover it, we had to add another day for cards of affections, flowers and candy?


----------



## rteetz

FoxC63 said:


> Going through the above link also takes me to another one posted on Dec. 20, 2017 which includes seven offsite hotels with benefits.  These were available from January 1 – December 31 2018 obviously Disney negotiated new contracts for 2019 where can I find that information?


What do you mean? Those 7 were just extended through 2019.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

eliseisawkward said:


> I’m cracking up at the use of the phrase “free hours” as if they aren’t paid for with a ticket. Disney has us all duped!


I think you know what I mean. Included with ticket price. And nobody is being “duped”.


----------



## eliseisawkward

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I think you know what I mean. Included with ticket price. And nobody is being “duped”.


Of course I knew what you meant. But the hours are by no means free. The duped comment was meant in jest, as in they are duping is into forgetting that we paid for tickets and are starting to refer to them as “free” hours.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

eliseisawkward said:


> Of course I knew what you meant. But the hours are by no means free. The duped comment was meant in jest, as in they are duping is into forgetting that we paid for tickets and are starting to refer to them as “free” hours.


I don’t think anyone forgets spending that kind of money...!


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


> What do you mean? Those 7 were just extended through 2019.



Exactly.  Where can I find that info?  Do you have a link?  That's what I'm asking for.


----------



## firefly_ris

FoxC63 said:


> Exactly.  Where can I find that info?  Do you have a link?  That's what I'm asking for.



http://disneyspringshotels.com/our-...RoQFkNxOSm-MN_FEf87dXGZHO-cJbPjhoCl9IQAvD_BwE


----------



## FoxC63

firefly_ris said:


> http://disneyspringshotels.com/our-...RoQFkNxOSm-MN_FEf87dXGZHO-cJbPjhoCl9IQAvD_BwE



Thank you!


----------



## rteetz

FoxC63 said:


> Exactly.  Where can I find that info?  Do you have a link?  That's what I'm asking for.


There was a direct link in the WDWmagic that lists the 7 but I see someone helped you out.


----------



## firefly_ris

FoxC63 said:


> Thank you!



No prob. Hoping to come back in 2022 - if they are still doing this by then, that's the direction I'm headed. We are a family of 5 and just stayed at CBR which was fine, but my next trip I want a suite... I was browsing DVC and Deluxe and had to pick my jaw up off the floor with the prices. Double tree seems like a good deal for what we need. Of course, who knows what anything will be like in 3 years.


----------



## FoxC63

firefly_ris said:


> http://disneyspringshotels.com/our-...RoQFkNxOSm-MN_FEf87dXGZHO-cJbPjhoCl9IQAvD_BwE



Just wondering, will the Hilton Orlando Bonnet Creek and Waldorf Astoria hotels be added to this or will they have their own site? 

We've been staying at Wilderness Lodge for years, our son has ADHD/Autism and the pathways were very effective means to reduce hyper sensitivities.  Now that he is older (16 years) and more in control we're thinking of staying off property.


----------



## rteetz

FoxC63 said:


> Just wondering, will the Hilton Orlando Bonnet Creek and Waldorf Astoria hotels be added to this or will they have their own site?
> 
> We've been staying at Wilderness Lodge for years, our son has ADHD/Autism and the pathways were very effective means to reduce hyper sensitivities.  Now that he is older (16 years) and more in control we're thinking of staying off property.


Those aren't considered Disney Springs hotels so they wouldn't be added to that site. They each have their own websites.


----------



## FoxC63

We recently stayed at a Hilton in Cadillac MI during our ski trip.  Upon checking into our room we found a used bath towel and a man's dirty underwear on the floor in the bathroom.  Though we haven't received the voucher yet, we were told it would be good for a free night at any Hilton.


----------



## gberg

Just an interesting observation.  I was on the Disney site looking at adding an extra night at the end of my Dis 20th trip at the beginning of August and for both AoA and Pop they show Skyliner as a transportation option.  One can only hope!


----------



## rteetz

gberg said:


> Just an interesting observation.  I was on the Disney site looking at adding an extra night at the end of my Dis 20th trip at the beginning of August and for both AoA and Pop they show Skyliner as a transportation option.  One can only hope!


Yep though they mention it as an option if you book today too.


----------



## gberg

rteetz said:


> Yep though they mention it as an option if you book today too.


So much for that hope!


----------



## MommaBerd

FoxC63 said:


> We recently stayed at a Hilton in Cadillac MI during our ski trip.  Upon checking into our room we found a used bath towel and a man's dirty underwear on the floor in the bathroom.  Though we haven't received the voucher yet, we were told it would be good for a free night at any Hilton.
> 
> View attachment 385904



Ewwww...


----------



## UncleMike101

Oops
Forgot the quotes.


----------



## UncleMike101

FoxC63 said:


> We recently stayed at a Hilton in Cadillac MI during our ski trip.  Upon checking into our room we found a used bath towel and a man's dirty underwear on the floor in the bathroom.  Though we haven't received the voucher yet, we were told it would be good for a free night at any Hilton.
> 
> View attachment 385904





MommaBerd said:


> Ewwww...


At least they got a room voucher.
The Disney Resorts would have upcharged them to a Preferred room price for the "complimentary" underwear.


----------



## FoxC63

UncleMike101 said:


> At least they got a room voucher.
> The Disney Resorts would have upcharged them to a Preferred room price for the "complimentary" underwear.



 Sacrilege!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Walls are down at Jaleo

https://twitter.com/bioreconstruct/status/1102216925684350976?s=21


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Dumbo Merchandise 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/photos-new-dumbo-merchandise-soars-into-magic-kingdom/


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Dumbo Merchandise
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/photos-new-dumbo-merchandise-soars-into-magic-kingdom/


Since Dumbo is my favorite (after Mickey, of course) I like the "original" artwork on the merch, but the "new" artwork just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Captain Marvel Loungefly Backpack Soars into Disney Parks


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: “Dumbo” Sneak Peek Opens at Disneyland


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS, VIDEO: Bollywood Beats Dance Experience Premieres at Disney’s Animal Kingdom


----------



## CJK

PHOTOS, VIDEO: Bollywood Beats Dance Experience Premieres at Disney’s Animal Kingdom


rteetz said:


> PHOTOS, VIDEO: Bollywood Beats Dance Experience Premieres at Disney’s Animal Kingdom


For the life of me I can't figure out where the Anandapur Theater is located in Asia? I thought it was the UP! Bird theater, but it's not. Anyone??


----------



## rteetz

CJK said:


> PHOTOS, VIDEO: Bollywood Beats Dance Experience Premieres at Disney’s Animal Kingdom
> 
> For the life of me I can't figure out where the Anandapur Theater is located in Asia? I thought it was the UP! Bird theater, but it's not. Anyone??


This stage is brand new and across from the Up theater.


----------



## CJK

rteetz said:


> This stage is brand new and across from the Up theater.


Thank you!!


----------



## leholcomb

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: New Captain Marvel Loungefly Backpack Soars into Disney Parks


I've had this backpack since September... everyone compliments me on my "Wonder Woman" bag...


----------



## jknezek

No link on this since it is coming out of my BBG compliments of an SEC filing. Iger won't even miss it... 

Disney Cuts Iger Compensation by $13.5m on Fox Deal Close Miss
By Nick Lichtenberg

(Bloomberg) -- 
On March 4, The Walt Disney Company and Robert Iger amended his employment agreement to reduce by $13.5 million the annual total compensation opportunities that it would have made available to him upon the closing of the transaction with Twenty-First Century Fox.


Eliminates annual base salary increase of $500,000 on closing date, maintains annual base salary at current level of $3 million
Eliminates annualized $8 million increase in annual target bonus opportunity following closing date, maintains annual target bonus opportunity at current level of $12 million
Decreases by $5 million annual target long-term incentive award opportunity that would have been made available for periods following closing date to $20 million


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Magic Kingdom update 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/photo-report-magic-kingdom-2-25-19/


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> No link on this since it is coming out of my BBG compliments of an SEC filing. Iger won't even miss it...
> 
> Disney Cuts Iger Compensation by $13.5m on Fox Deal Close Miss
> By Nick Lichtenberg
> 
> (Bloomberg) --
> On March 4, The Walt Disney Company and Robert Iger amended his employment agreement to reduce by $13.5 million the annual total compensation opportunities that it would have made available to him upon the closing of the transaction with Twenty-First Century Fox.
> 
> 
> Eliminates annual base salary increase of $500,000 on closing date, maintains annual base salary at current level of $3 million
> Eliminates annualized $8 million increase in annual target bonus opportunity following closing date, maintains annual target bonus opportunity at current level of $12 million
> Decreases by $5 million annual target long-term incentive award opportunity that would have been made available for periods following closing date to $20 million


What was the reason for this change?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New show details for Marvel Summer of Superheroes 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/new-show-...l-summer-of-super-heroes-at-disneyland-paris/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Cinderella Castle ears now available 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/photos-ne...-headband-shines-bright-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Disneyland update 

https://www.micechat.com/218942-disneyland-news-update-beyond-galaxys-edge/


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> What was the reason for this change?


I believe they missed the targeted Transaction Closing Date.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Morimoto Sakura festival returning 

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...estival-returns-morimoto-asia-disney-springs/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> No link on this since it is coming out of my BBG compliments of an SEC filing. Iger won't even miss it...
> 
> Disney Cuts Iger Compensation by $13.5m on Fox Deal Close Miss
> By Nick Lichtenberg
> 
> (Bloomberg) --
> On March 4, The Walt Disney Company and Robert Iger amended his employment agreement to reduce by $13.5 million the annual total compensation opportunities that it would have made available to him upon the closing of the transaction with Twenty-First Century Fox.
> 
> 
> Eliminates annual base salary increase of $500,000 on closing date, maintains annual base salary at current level of $3 million
> Eliminates annualized $8 million increase in annual target bonus opportunity following closing date, maintains annual target bonus opportunity at current level of $12 million
> Decreases by $5 million annual target long-term incentive award opportunity that would have been made available for periods following closing date to $20 million



Do you have the link to the GoFundMe page where we can help poor little Bobby out?


----------



## jknezek

Can't say I'm surprised about this one either. Looks like they are using Gunn's script for GotG3: 

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/03/01/mar...r-director-james-gunns-role-in-guardians.html


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> I believe they missed the targeted Transaction Closing Date.


Are they considering January the target missed? I know the hold up has been Brazil and Mexico mainly.


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> Are they considering January the target missed? I know the hold up has been Brazil and Mexico mainly.


I think originally it was Jan 1 and it has slipped several times.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Yacht/Beach Club Stormalong Bay Cabanas are opening soon. There are four of them. 

 

(Photo from wdwtraveler on WDWmagic)


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Yacht/Beach Club Stormalong Bay Cabanas are opening soon. There are four of them.
> 
> View attachment 386369
> 
> (Photo from wdwtraveler on WDWmagic)


Had to do something with the leftover failed Tommowland Cabana experiment...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Are they considering January the target missed? I know the hold up has been Brazil and Mexico mainly.





jknezek said:


> I think originally it was Jan 1 and it has slipped several times.



I was trying to find the specifics of the target close date but couldn’t find it - did see that his base did go up at Jan 1 and said it would go up by another $500,000 when the Fox deal closes so definitely something connected to Jan 1 but didn’t see explicitly


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Yacht/Beach Club Stormalong Bay Cabanas are opening soon. There are four of them.
> 
> View attachment 386369
> 
> (Photo from wdwtraveler on WDWmagic)



I honestly don’t get things like that - feels like you are putting your family on display like at the zoo or something to be out in the open like that with a rope and kind the area


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I was trying to find the specifics of the target close date but couldn’t find it - did see that his base did go up at Jan 1 and said it would go up by another $500,000 when the Fox deal closes so definitely something connected to Jan 1 but didn’t see explicitly


Yeah that’s why I was wondering. It is expected to close as of right now sometime this month.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I honestly don’t get things like that - feels like you are putting your family on display like at the zoo or something to be out in the open like that with a rope and kind the area


I think people who rent these don’t really care about that. This is about amenities and comfort. Not really different than cabanas at a water park. It also offers a place to keep your stuff without having to worry about it.


----------



## Iowamomof4

TheMaxRebo said:


> I honestly don’t get things like that - feels like you are putting your family on display like at the zoo or something to be out in the open like that with a rope and kind the area



I mean, I assume the rope is there primarily to keep people out since they aren't open yet. Will it stay there even after people can rent them?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I think people who rent these don’t really care about that. This is about amenities and comfort. Not really different than cabanas at a water park. It also offers a place to keep your stuff without having to worry about it.



I guess - I get the ones at like Castaway Cay and stuff which are in their own area and extra services and stuff ... just don’t get ones like this that are just plopped in the regular area.  But like you said those that will tend them probably think differently than I do


----------



## rteetz

Iowamomof4 said:


> I mean, I assume the rope is there primarily to keep people out since they aren't open yet. Will it stay there even after people can rent them?


Yeah I agree with that. I don’t think the rope  will be there all the time.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Yeah that’s why I was wondering. It is expected to close as of right now sometime this month.



Seems like this is just part of what he could have gotten up to - I know the main extra bonus was $100m of equity if the stock outperformed 65% of the S&P or something so maybe there are multiple dates and he loses a bit after each date is missed


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Iowamomof4 said:


> I mean, I assume the rope is there primarily to keep people out since they aren't open yet. Will it stay there even after people can rent them?



I figure has to be something up to prevent others from walking through/getting too close - don’t other cabanas have some sort of barrier?  (Even in won’t be that actual rope)


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I figure has to be something up to prevent others from walking through/getting too close - don’t other cabanas have some sort of barrier?  (Even in won’t be that actual rope)


Maybe a sign? 

I’m trying to think of the Cabana Bay ones. I don’t think those are really blocked off much.


----------



## Firebird060

I can see Cabanas being quite a popular add on for the Club level guests.


----------



## UncleMike101

TheMaxRebo said:


> Do you have the link to the GoFundMe page where we can help poor little Bobby out?


They're likely whipping up one of those commercials like they have for "Save the tiger".
_*"For as little as a dollar a day you can save poor Bobby Iger from a bleak future of living like an average American."
"With your donation you'll receive a picture of Bobby and a certificate of Symbolic Adoption suitable for framing."
"Won't you donate before it's too late to save Bobby?"*_


----------



## rteetz

Link on the Iger compensation

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/n...-yearly-pay-as-fox-deal-closing-nears-1192007


----------



## saskdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> I guess - I get the ones at like Castaway Cay and stuff which are in their own area and extra services and stuff ... just don’t get ones like this that are just plopped in the regular area.  But like you said those that will tend them probably think differently than I do



I think it's mostly about having a guaranteed seating area when the pool is crazy full.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

March Burger of the Month at The Edison


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney After Hours at Disney's Animal Kingdom sold out for tomorrow


----------



## DizFanFamily

saskdw said:


> I think it's mostly about having a guaranteed seating area when the pool is crazy full.


They have the cabanas at the pool at the Disneyland hotel, and that is exactly their purpose - guaranteed seating.  It is very hard to find a lounge chair there during prime hours, and the cabanas are always in use.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Land prep around Caribbean Beach regarding Skyliner

http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/disney-skyliner-evacuation-points-at-caribbean-beach-resort/


----------



## Firebird060

Now if the Cabanas had there own Hot Tub then I would pay the Premium,  I swear all the hotubs at the Beach Yacht tend to be full of kids until Dinner time.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

saskdw said:


> I think it's mostly about having a guaranteed seating area when the pool is crazy full.



That does make sense - and maybe in reality they won’t stand out that much in real life - just it that photo it just feel like those in there would be on display for others around the pool area (but maybe lose the ropes and make the whole area crowded and it won’t have that feel)


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> That does make sense - and maybe in reality they won’t stand out that much in real life - just it that photo it just feel like those in there would be on display for others around the pool area (but maybe lose the ropes and make the whole area crowded and it won’t have that feel)


Stormalong Bay is the largest pool complex at WDW and this is 4 cabanas in one corner of the complex. So while it may stick out some I don’t think they will be out there for everyone to see and go into.


----------



## merry_nbright

Still no After Hours released for May? Are they going to do away with them for the summer?


----------



## soniam

merry_nbright said:


> Still no After Hours released for May? Are they going to do away with them for the summer?



They are probably waiting to see how these go, what crowds will be like, and how their schedule will really be, even though they have technically released the schedule. They are notorious about adding things like this late, especially since the AK and DHS ones are a trial. You could worry, but would it help? They will release them or not whenever they want.


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Yacht/Beach Club Stormalong Bay Cabanas are opening soon. There are four of them.
> 
> View attachment 386369
> 
> (Photo from wdwtraveler on WDWmagic)


To me that seems insanely tacky at a hotel that charges $450/nt for a standard hotel room. The fact the it is right against the water makes it even worse.


----------



## rteetz

OSUZorba said:


> To me that seems insanely tacky at a hotel that charges $450/nt for a standard hotel room. The fact the it is right against the water makes it even worse.


To each their own. I know people who would book this. They aren’t all right against the water and there is only 4. I’m pretty sure hotels like Four Seasons also do cabanas.


----------



## RadekBonk

OSUZorba said:


> To me that seems insanely tacky at a hotel that charges $450/nt for a standard hotel room. The fact the it is right against the water makes it even worse.


Not that it will change that opinion, but I believe the Grand Floridian and the Contemporary offer the same cabanas.


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> To each their own. I know people who would book this. They aren’t all right against the water and there is only 4. I’m pretty sure hotels like Four Seasons also do cabanas.



All 3 of the Universal Deluxe resorts have Cabanas for rent.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Save 20% on Select Disney Cruise Line Sailings to Alaska and More


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New “PatcheD” Collection Featuring The Lion King, Aladdin and Disney Villains Arrive at Disney Parks


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: “The Most Magical Place on Earth” Alex and Ani Bangle Now at Walt Disney World


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTO REPORT: Disneyland Hotel Pool Refurbishment Update at Disneyland Resort


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Epcot 3/4/19 (Flower & Garden Preparations, Construction Updates, Purple Martins, and More!)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Adventureland Apparel Featuring The Enchanted Tiki Room, Jungle Cruise, Makes Its Way to Disney Parks


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: “The Happiest Place on Earth” Alex and Ani Bangle Now at Disneyland Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Liberty Square to Fantasyland walkway to be widened behind Cinderella Castle


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: New Adventureland Apparel Featuring The Enchanted Tiki Room, Jungle Cruise, Makes Its Way to Disney Parks


Cute stuff! I haven't bought a Disney t in ages... might need one...



rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Liberty Square to Fantasyland walkway to be widened behind Cinderella Castle


Makes sense - about time, I think.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

National Geographic Greenlights Documentary on Thai Cave Rescue


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney “Dumbo” Clip Features “Baby Mine” Performed by Arcade Fire


----------



## rteetz

*News*

ESPN to Launch Daily Sports Betting News and Information Show, “Daily Wager”


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Ravi Ahuja named President of Business Operations and CFO for Disney TV

https://deadline.com/2019/03/ravi-a...ert-langer-transitions-to-new-job-1202568987/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Liberty Square to Fantasyland walkway to be widened behind Cinderella Castle



Makes sense - though I think the bigger issue is the walkway that goes form Fantasyland to Liberty Square by Small world/Peter Pan ... always seems to be a bottleneck there.  

Maybe this will help move some traffic away from there


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney “Dumbo” Clip Features “Baby Mine” Performed by Arcade Fire



maybe I need to hear more of the song, but didn't really work for me - the original pulls on the heartstrings so much


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Makes sense - though I think the bigger issue is the walkway that goes form Fantasyland to Liberty Square by Small world/Peter Pan ... always seems to be a bottleneck there.
> 
> Maybe this will help move some traffic away from there


Not much you can do about that one since there are attractions on each side.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> maybe I need to hear more of the song, but didn't really work for me - the original pulls on the heartstrings so much


The original is probably better but I’m waiting for judgement. I think of the upcoming remakes this one I’m really excited for.


----------



## Firebird060

rteetz said:


> Not much you can do about that one since there are attractions on each side.



That and the stroller parking issue that is that area


----------



## hakepb

rteetz said:


> Not much you can do about that one since there are attractions on each side.


If only there was a Skyway above that allowed guests to pass above above that congested area

I’d rather have a plan that allowed continuous use of the path through the castle and at least 1 of the castle ramps, even during stage performances...  but since the glorious through the castle path is closed too much, they do need to widen another pathway.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Every Role a Starring Role – Project Manager, Costuming at Disneyland Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Parks Best Bites: March 2019


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Disneyland Resort 3/4/19 (Parking Structure Updates, Downtown Disney, Disney California Adventure Refurbishments, ETC.)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Class of 2019 Graduation Merchandise Arrives at the Disneyland Resort


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> PHOTO REPORT: Disneyland Resort 3/4/19 (Parking Structure Updates, Downtown Disney, Disney California Adventure Refurbishments, ETC.)


Structure pics are likely a week old already. As of Saturday the tile work was complete and the bars that are going to hold the planter boxes stretch half way across the entire side of the structure and the posts that stick out are further along. The second stairwell is also completely up, just missing the center handrail down the middle for each flight of stairs. Also the suppers for the roof for the escalator plaza looked to be completely in place.


----------



## Wood Nymph

TheMaxRebo said:


> That does make sense - and maybe in reality they won’t stand out that much in real life - just it that photo it just feel like those in there would be on display for others around the pool area (but maybe lose the ropes and make the whole area crowded and it won’t have that feel)


We just got back from the Beach Club on Friday and that cabana in the front is very close to the end of the kids pool and where lots of parents like to hang out. You wouldn’t have any privacy in the front cabana. The other three cabanas sit farther back and would offer a little more privacy.


----------



## rteetz

Rumor is Disneyland's SWGE date will get announced at the upcoming Shareholders meeting in St. Louis.


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> Rumor is Disneyland's SWGE date will get announced at the upcoming Shareholders meeting in St. Louis.



I was going to ask but went to Google instead. It's being held on March 7 in case anyone else is wondering.


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> To each their own. I know people who would book this. They aren’t all right against the water and there is only 4. I’m pretty sure hotels like Four Seasons also do cabanas.



Just because people will pay for it, doesn't make it less tacky. When you pay what Disney charges you should be able to get a decent seat around the pool and not have them coming around with their hand out asking for more money for a guaranteed seat. It also takes away seats from others that also paid to be there. 

I know a lot of places do them, I just find them all annoying. Especially when the pool deck is full and the cabanas are empty. 



RadekBonk said:


> Not that it will change that opinion, but I believe the Grand Floridian and the Contemporary offer the same cabanas.



That is even worse. The ones at the WDW water parks don't bother me because they are mostly out of the way and I've never had a problem getting seat out there. Also, you don't pay insane amounts of money to get into the water parks, while you do for the deluxe resorts. 

I know I'm on the losing side of this, most people are plenty happy to just keep shoveling money into companies for slightly improved "service" while the degrade the product for everyone else. I'll be the first to admit I'm a tightwad though, I used to be able to upgrade to first class on flights for $10 and a lot of times I wouldn't pay for it.


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Liberty Square to Fantasyland walkway to be widened behind Cinderella Castle


I got really excited thinking this was the walkway by IASW, but this one is needed too.


----------



## rteetz

OSUZorba said:


> I know I'm on the losing side of this, most people are plenty happy to just keep shoveling money into companies for slightly improved "service" while the degrade the product for everyone else. I'll be the first to admit I'm a tightwad though, I used to be able to upgrade to first class on flights for $10 and a lot of times I wouldn't pay for it.


To me I don't see this as taking away anything from me. I don't have to pay for it. With or without it seats are at a premium at YC/BC. Its arguably the best pool at WDW so that makes sense.


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> To me I don't see this as taking away anything from me. I don't have to pay for it. With or without it seats are at a premium at YC/BC. Its arguably the best pool at WDW so that makes sense.


Did they remove seats to put them in? Did they take away an area people like to hang out/sit? Or did they fill space that could've been filled with extra needed chairs? If so, they took something away from people who don't pay for them.


----------



## rteetz

OSUZorba said:


> Did they remove seats to put them in? Did they take away an area people like to hang out/sit? Or did they fill space that could've been filled with extra needed chairs? If so, they took something away from people who don't pay for them.


Probably, I know this was more in a secluded corner that was expanded a bit for this. I don’t know I don’t think it’s that big of a deal. They have these everywhere at pools.


----------



## Firebird060

I will be honest, I have stayed at the Beach and Yacht on multiple occasions,  yes the chairs closer to the resort are always full, but Very rarely is the whole pool packed,  very few people post up ontop Hurricane Hannas, where the pool table is or all the way near where the slide comes out.  To be honest, because Yacht Club has become even more popular with Conference guests, i find that it seems lately it has been easier to get seats than in the past


----------



## jade1

Firebird060 said:


> I will be honest, I have stayed at the Beach and Yacht on multiple occasions,  yes the chairs closer to the resort are always full, but Very rarely is the whole pool packed,  very few people post up ontop Hurricane Hannas, where the pool table is or all the way near where the slide comes out.  To be honest, because Yacht Club has become even more popular with Conference guests, i find that it seems lately it has been easier to get seats than in the past


Agreed, also love the pool table spot, and sometimes the beach as well. Always room there.


----------



## jade1

Flowers and topes looking great at EPCOT,  no food yet though. Knocked out FoP standby today. Crummy out for once, still the same 8am strategy worked well. Off at 9:04.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

SHOP: New Cinderella Castle and Sleeping Beauty Castle Minnie Ears, Apparel, MagicBand, and More Available Now on shopDisney


----------



## rteetz

*News*

SHOP: New Open Edition Zootopia MagicBand Now Available on shopDisney


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Signage up at new DHS bus stops
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/photos-signage-goes-up-as-new-hollywood-studios-bus-loops-prepare-to-open/


 Who is with me guessing stop 40 will be for Pop Century?   Oh well, it won't be for long as we'll soon be sailing away over the bus stops on the Skyliner!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

scrappinginontario said:


> Who is with me guessing stop 40 will be for Pop Century?   Oh well, it won't be for long as we'll soon be sailing away over the bus stops on the Skyliner!



is interesting and makes me think, will these be up and running before the gondolas?  Because if we are correct that the gondolas will impact the bus service between DHS and EPCOT and these resorts, would that impact their set up of the bus stops

And maybe it is just that they set them up as the furthest most ones for now knowing they are going away - and probably need to have spots for them as backup anyway if the gondolas are ever down


----------



## jknezek

For the temporary loops, Fort Wilderness was the very last one out. It was a heck of a trek, even well past the Charter buses for some stupid reason. It was like Disney was punishing their own guests.


----------



## bearybubba

I'm really excited for the Skyliner. Really, really, really hoping that it may be working next month for Star Wars Rival Run, although I'm sure that's unlikely....a girl can dream!!!!


----------



## rteetz

September/October for DHS seems a bit ambitious and considering Disney said it would open in fiscal 2020 I don't really buy it. 

Opening Date for Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge To Be Announced Thursday, Florida Date Moves Up


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> September/October for DHS seems a bit ambitious and considering Disney said it would open in fiscal 2020 I don't really buy it.
> 
> Opening Date for Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge To Be Announced Thursday, Florida Date Moves Up



"If sources are to be believed, Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge will open in Florida in September/October, with preview events set to start in late July."

Well, I guess I could see October - which is the later part of their thinking .... I would be beyond shocked if there are previews in July though

(though just this even being in the realm of thinking gets my mind churning for our August trip!)


----------



## sara_s

rteetz said:


> September/October for DHS seems a bit ambitious and considering Disney said it would open in fiscal 2020 I don't really buy it.
> 
> Opening Date for Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge To Be Announced Thursday, Florida Date Moves Up


I'm thinking November earliest...maybe even late November?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> "If sources are to be believed, Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge will open in Florida in September/October, with preview events set to start in late July."
> 
> Well, I guess I could see October - which is the later part of their thinking .... I would be beyond shocked if there are previews in July though
> 
> (though just this even being in the realm of thinking gets my mind churning for our August trip!)


Yeah no way they have previews in July. They would really have to get moving on things.


----------



## rteetz

sara_s said:


> I'm thinking November earliest...maybe even late November?


I am thinking mid-November but could be earlier. September opening doesn't seem likely to me.


----------



## JETSDAD

We have a few trips to hopefully ensure getting to see SWGE early on.  Our end of October trip I had thought that maybe, if we were lucky, could be previews but am not even counting on that.  If it were to open earlier than expected that would be awesome but I'm not holding my breath.  To be honest I would prefer they take their time and not be rushed in the same way that it seemed TSL was at its opening.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Yeah no way they have previews in July. They would really have to get moving on things.



unless by "preview" they meant like the "hart had tour/"preview"" that they just did with some media out in CA, something like that for Orlando based media and blogers and stuff - even that might be pushing it for July though


----------



## Mal6586

That ambitious opening date just makes me feel like I need to hurry up and lock down my mid October room reservation, because we are going whether SWGE is open or not, and I don't wanna take a chance on a date announcement Thursday and us getting shut out on rooms.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> unless by "preview" they meant like the "hart had tour/"preview"" that they just did with some media out in CA, something like that for Orlando based media and blogers and stuff - even that might be pushing it for July though


Yeah maybe a hard hat tour but no major guest previews.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mal6586 said:


> That ambitious opening date just makes me feel like I need to hurry up and lock down my mid October room reservation, because we are going whether SWGE is open or not, and I don't wanna take a chance on a date announcement Thursday and us getting shut out on rooms.



If you are going either way definitely makes sense to lock it in as even if this is completely wrong, as word gets out that this is even possible I could see more people looking to book


----------



## Mal6586

TheMaxRebo said:


> If you are going either way definitely makes sense to lock it in as even if this is completely wrong, as word gets out that this is even possible I could see more people looking to book


I'm thinking so, especially since I definitely wanted us at AoA or Pop because I would be shocked if the Skyliner wasn't open by then.


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> September/October for DHS seems a bit ambitious and considering Disney said it would open in fiscal 2020 I don't really buy it.
> 
> Opening Date for Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge To Be Announced Thursday, Florida Date Moves Up



Please, please, please do NOT open in October!!! I planned our October trip with my brother and his family - all my nephews’ first time - to get it in just before the craziness begins. I don’t even want to imagine how this would complicate planning.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Cabanas Opening at the Stormalong Bay Pool at Disney's Yacht & Beach Club Resorts


----------



## scrappinginontario

tarak said:


> The add ons are annoying for sure. We have a trip planned for August 16-23. The Halloween parties start on the 16th, so MK closes at 6. That’s absurd for summer.





MommaBerd said:


> Agreed - the early closing for parties is highly irritating.



While it's unfortunate that the parks close early, I will say those are often the days we choose to go to the MK as the shorter hours deter many from going and the crowds are lower.  We get a lot more done on a party day then we do the very same week if we go on a non-party day with longer hours.  I'll take shorter hours with shorter waits for the win!


----------



## sherlockmiles

TheMaxRebo said:


> unless by "preview" they meant like the "hart had tour/"preview"" that they just did with some media out in CA, something like that for Orlando based media and blogers and stuff - even that might be pushing it for July though



This was more what it made me think of.  
Or very targetted (location/experience/view) for small group.


----------



## Jetku

Going late August, I would love to be part of any sort of DVC or AP preview...!

I won a contest submission for an early view into New Fantasyland in 2012 on my honeymoon. Got to eat lunch at Be Our Guest and ride the little mermaid ride. It was amazing - a forever Disney highlight.


----------



## Firebird060

Thursday will tell one way or another.  If for some reason, Disney does announce that Star Wars Land will be open earlier. then expect long holds for the rest of the week.  People will be moving vacations like crazy and booking new ones.   In saying that, I dont think we will get a Star Wars land announcement for WDW without them announcing the Skyliner being open right around the sametime  or before. They have been pacing its building to match the land opening since the very beginning.


----------



## MommaBerd

scrappinginontario said:


> While it's unfortunate that the parks close early, I will say those are often the days we choose to go to the MK as the shorter hours deter many from going and the crowds are lower.  We get a lot more done on a party day then we do the very same week if we go on a non-party day with longer hours.  I'll take shorter hours with shorter waits for the win!



I agree that party days do enjoy lighter crowds. The flip side is the craziness on non-party nights for HEA. For our October trip, it’s either pay for the dessert party or don’t go to the park because no one in our traveling party has the patience (or fortitude) to stake out a spot for fireworks/castle projection viewing.


----------



## neitzelt

jknezek said:


> For the temporary loops, Fort Wilderness was the very last one out. It was a heck of a trek, even well past the Charter buses for some stupid reason. It was like Disney was punishing their own guests.


That's funny, we were thinking the same thing when we were there in late January - we were at the Poly stop and it was almost to the end.  It killed us to walk past the NUMEROUS charter bus stops!


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> September/October for DHS seems a bit ambitious and considering Disney said it would open in fiscal 2020 I don't really buy it.
> 
> Opening Date for Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge To Be Announced Thursday, Florida Date Moves Up



I agree this is unlikely and early November seems more likely. But for me personally the earlier the better. We're going over Christmas and New Years no matter what and it will be much easier to plan the trip the more we know about SWGE and how things are operating.


----------



## Moliphino

MommaBerd said:


> Please, please, please do NOT open in October!!! I planned our October trip with my brother and his family - all my nephews’ first time - to get it in just before the craziness begins. I don’t even want to imagine how this would complicate planning.



Same, except I booked the last week of September and it's my sister's family with just the one nephew.


----------



## rteetz

An insider on WDWMagic has said testing is going well so far so dates have moved up a bit but July previews is unlikely.


----------



## NJlauren

Blah, we are booked August and October, really hoping that previews aren’t till after our August trip and opening after our October trip.... but honestly really hoping at a minimum to avoid it on the August trip...

Currently booked at a Disney springs hotel (for October), debating if I should move it to onsite if we end up overlapping with opening dates.


----------



## intertile

rteetz said:


> I am thinking mid-November but could be earlier. September opening doesn't seem likely to me.


When I was there during President's day week I had drinks with a "friend".  July was never a mention for SWGE.  They are hoping for previews at around the end of October, but that is such a tentative date at this point.  They still have a complete Hurricane season to get though and a million things that could delay it, that being said if things move along well it could move up.  End of July/Early August was tentative for Skyliner if everything goes at or close to schedule with testing and training.  (Its construction folks, this can change...so don't make plans based on this post please)


----------



## The Pho

intertile said:


> When I was there during President's day week I had drinks with a "friend".  July was never a mention for SWGE.  They are hoping for previews at around the end of October, but that is such a tentative date at this point.  They still have a complete Hurricane season to get though and a million things that could delay it.  End of July/Early August was tentative for Skyliner if everything goes at or close to schedule with testing and training.  (Its construction folks, this can change...so don't make plans based on this post please)


That’s basically what I’ve been hearing.  October being the target, even if only for select preview dates.  Earlier than that would be great, but just doesn’t seem likely.


----------



## Jetku

NJlauren said:


> Blah, we are booked August and October, really hoping that previews aren’t till after our August trip and opening after our October trip.... but honestly really hoping at a minimum to avoid it on the August trip...
> 
> Currently booked at a Disney springs hotel (for October), debating if I should move it to onsite if we end up overlapping with opening dates.



I’d book the room and then cancel later if need be. It’s a one night deposit for room-only.


----------



## NJlauren

Jetku said:


> I’d book the room and then cancel later if need be. It’s a one night deposit for room-only.



I was thinking this, but I check the hotels and I am like free vs 1900 to stay at Beach/Yatch.... ugh!

I also check POP but if I’m going to stay there is disney springs that much further?  But then there is the skyliner.... I just can’t decide


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> That’s basically what I’ve been hearing.  October being the target, even if only for select preview dates.  Earlier than that would be great, but just doesn’t seem likely.


Yep.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Cruise Line reusable bags 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/photos-di...le-shopping-bags-onboard-and-at-castaway-cay/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New signature Rapunzel experience on Disney Cruise Line

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ey-ships/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q2wo0228190306190032C


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New signature Rapunzel experience on Disney Cruise Line
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ey-ships/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q2wo0228190306190032C



Smart move by disney.  With all these reports of people going overboard on cruise ships, Rapunzel's hair could come in very handy!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tigger's ally said:


> Smart move by disney.  With all these reports of people going overboard on cruise ships, Rapunzel's hair could come in very handy!



Plus people tend to go overboard in what they are willing to spend on their kids when Disney is involved   (myself included)


----------



## Iowamomof4

@rteetz Do you have any idea what time on Thursday they'll be making any announcements?

EDIT: I should have googled again! Looks like 10 AM central: https://www.thewaltdisneycompany.com/the-walt-disney-companys-2019-annual-meeting-of-shareholders/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Instagram Walls Covered for Captain Marvel Meet and Greet at Disney California Adventure


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Dumbo Apparel and Mug Soars into World of Disney in Downtown Disney District


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Tehmina Jaffer, Former Nexflix Executive, Joins Disney+


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New environmentally friendly starbucks lids at Walt Disney World

http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/photo...on-new-starbucks-drinks-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disneyland Resort Announces $5 Million Grant to Support Housing Plans in Anaheim


----------



## UncleMike101

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New environmentally friendly starbucks lids at Walt Disney World
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/photo...on-new-starbucks-drinks-at-walt-disney-world/


That lid won't be worth a rat's posterior for drinking an iced coffee with whipped cream.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

UncleMike101 said:


> That lid won't be worth a rat's posterior for drinking an iced coffee with whipped cream.



I don’t think I’ve ever seen whip cream on iced coffee 

And guess it would work well if you want a face full of said cream


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Mighty St. Patrick's Festival Returns to Raglan Road in Disney Springs


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

UncleMike101 said:


> That lid won't be worth a rat's posterior for drinking an iced coffee with whipped cream.


At least frappuccinos won't have the new lid so if you're getting that with whipped cream have no fear.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New environmentally friendly starbucks lids at Walt Disney World
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/photo...on-new-starbucks-drinks-at-walt-disney-world/



I really like these lids, but they aren't new. Been around since at least last summer. At least at my Starbucks. Maybe new to Disney though.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> I really like these lids, but they aren't new. Been around since at least last summer. At least at my Starbucks. Maybe new to Disney though.


Yes they are new to Disney not Starbucks.


----------



## sachilles

Just back home after a week(tues to tuesday) at WDW.
News and rumors worthy observations:
-No significant amount of cabins on the other 2 lines of the skyliner, unlike the the line from trinidad to DHS. Trinidad to DHS looked like a full compliment of cabins. When running they looked very smooth. The outer turn had 2 cabins in it. Looked like 3 could fit, buy I think only 2 could be loaded easily.
-The DHS bus depot had paving equipment behind the walls/fence on the 4th. I didn't see it there a few days prior. I suspect they are ready to use it in the bus depot, the painting looked about 90% on the depot yesterday.
-Slinky's tail had returned, looks like a new ring around the base. I'll need to confirm with old photos.
-Spaceship earth broke down several times over several days. It's one of my favorites, and I was trying to ride it. It then broke down when I was on it, for about 15 minutes or so. Wondering if the ride system is generating the refurb rumors on top of the spine project.
-Rhino tour was very cool, and there were some new cheetah's getting use to the Florida heat. I mentioned early the tour is sold out to June.
-I don't know if water taxi driver rumors are any better than bus drivers, but we went to Wilderness. That pilot reported that they had installed a time lapse camera for the build of Reflections. Lots of construction fence there, and light earth moving going on.
-Train is parked at main street station at MK, I assume that means the portion of track between that station and frontier land is replaced.
-Tron is well underway, but nothing really new.
-Painting in pandora is on going.
-Last year at this time I noticed many rides at reduced capacity, like space and pirates only loading one side etc. Certainly didn't seem like reduced ride capacity this year, and the parks were managable, but felt busier than last year at this time.
-Lightning McQueens attraction near RNR could be seen partially from the RNR queue. You could see a frame surround designed for Cruz Rameriez, but Cruz not in place yet.
-Star wars looks good from ground level.
-Didn't notice any walls around or near the monorail station at epcot. I thought I read there were some walls there that might be in prep of security changes.
-edit...the solo cups I think were being used....seemed stronger to use without lids.

I think that's all I have.
Stayed at Jambo house at AKL for the first time. Really love the facility, but the location killed it for me, the bus service just was too long to get everywhere other than AK. Rented DVC points, and I know there is reduced housekeeping in that scenario....but we got zero which is odd, but they did come in and grab trash (no towel service)which I assume is part of the security checks. We were also foolish enough to go on a DVC tour, this is going to cost me.


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> Train is parked at main street station at MK, I assume that means the portion of track between that station and frontier land is replaced.


Yep the train has been parked there since it went down. They have ripped up the track between Main Street and Frontierland. 



sachilles said:


> Didn't notice any walls around or near the monorail station at epcot. I thought I read there were some walls there that might be in prep of security changes.



Those walls came down recently and it appears it was only some underground work. Permits were filed yesterday for entrance work to begin. 



sachilles said:


> Stayed at Jambo house at AKL for the first time. Really love the facility, but the location killed it for me, the bus service just was too long to get everywhere other than AK. Rented DVC points, and I know there is reduced housekeeping in that scenario....but we got zero which is odd, but they did come in and grab trash (no towel service)which I assume is part of the security checks. We were also foolish enough to go on a DVC tour, this is going to cost me.



DVC room cleaning is supposed to be every 4th day.


----------



## MommaBerd

Thanks for the detailed report @sachilles. I’m curious to know what “compensation” you received for the tour; it’s always being asked about. And if you decide to buy resale, it’ll cost you...a lot less.


----------



## sachilles

MommaBerd said:


> Thanks for the detailed report @sachilles. I’m curious to know what “compensation” you received for the tour; it’s always being asked about. And if you decide to buy resale, it’ll cost you...a lot less.


$150 gift card and 3 anytime fastpasses for each person in my family.
Already dipped into the DVC forums. This will be about as much fun as buying a new/used car. ugg. We'd want studios, and copper creek seems light on that inventory, and that isn't a great fit.


----------



## sachilles

rteetz said:


> Yep the train has been parked there since it went down. They have ripped up the track between Main Street and Frontierland.
> 
> 
> 
> Those walls came down recently and it appears it was only some underground work. Permits were filed yesterday for entrance work to begin.
> 
> 
> 
> DVC room cleaning is supposed to be every 4th day.


Yeah, we received zero attention other than trash for the entire stay. Was unsure what the interval was. Not terribly bothered by it, but seemed odd as housekeeping seemed to be on our hall 24/7. Didn't care enough to ask....until we ran out of TP.


----------



## UncleMike101

TheMaxRebo said:


> I don’t think I’ve ever seen whip cream on iced coffee
> 
> And guess it would work well if you want a face full of said cream


It looks like this....
Iced Coffee Mocha ........
My favorite on a hot Florida afternoon.


----------



## soniam

sachilles said:


> $150 gift card and 3 anytime fastpasses for each person in my family.
> Already dipped into the DVC forums. This will be about as much fun as buying a new/used car. ugg. We'd want studios, and copper creek seems light on that inventory, and that isn't a great fit.



I think CCV is currently the only DVC that you can purchase new from Disney at WDW. I have heard that it's near impossible to purchase at an already sold out DVC from Disney. Plus, it's cheaper to do resale. Then there's all the pro/cons of Disney vs resale. We are staying at CCV for the first time in about 2 weeks and the first time renting points. We are not DVC owners. It's just the 3 of us, so a studio is fine. We don't always stay at deluxes, so I really wonder how much value there is in DVC for us. Depending upon what I compare it to, it would take 9-11 years to pay off, excluding maintenance, buying about the minimum. I am thinking we will just rent points from others.


----------



## rteetz

soniam said:


> I think CCV is currently the only DVC that you can purchase new from Disney at WDW. I have heard that it's near impossible to purchase at an already sold out DVC from Disney. Plus, it's cheaper to do resale. Then there's all the pro/cons of Disney vs resale. We are staying at CCV for the first time in about 2 weeks and the first time renting points. We are not DVC owners. It's just the 3 of us, so a studio is fine. We don't always stay at deluxes, so I really wonder how much value there is in DVC for us. Depending upon what I compare it to, it would take 9-11 years to pay off, excluding maintenance, buying about the minimum. I am thinking we will just rent points from others.


And Aulani. Those two you can buy direct currently.


----------



## crvetter

rteetz said:


> And Aulani. Those two you can buy direct currently.





soniam said:


> I think CCV is currently the only DVC that you can purchase new from Disney at WDW. I have heard that it's near impossible to purchase at an already sold out DVC from Disney. Plus, it's cheaper to do resale. Then there's all the pro/cons of Disney vs resale. We are staying at CCV for the first time in about 2 weeks and the first time renting points. We are not DVC owners. It's just the 3 of us, so a studio is fine. We don't always stay at deluxes, so I really wonder how much value there is in DVC for us. Depending upon what I compare it to, it would take 9-11 years to pay off, excluding maintenance, buying about the minimum. I am thinking we will just rent points from others.


Actually any resort can be bought direct just isn’t necessarily instant because of waitlists and the process of Disney to get points back. The only three resorts that are nearly impossible to buy direct are Grand Floridian, Grand Californian, and Beach Club (DVC claims the waitlists are too long to add anyone to these three). But Disney gets many points back through ROFR and foreclosure sales.

Though Disney does typically price these much higher than buying resale would cost.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

UncleMike101 said:


> It looks like this....
> Iced Coffee Mocha ........
> My favorite on a hot Florida afternoon.
> View attachment 386724



Guess a first for everything - only ever seen them with the flat lids so not sure how it would fit

But yeah, guess that wouldn’t work too well with these new lids


----------



## TheMaxRebo

soniam said:


> I think CCV is currently the only DVC that you can purchase new from Disney at WDW. I have heard that it's near impossible to purchase at an already sold out DVC from Disney. Plus, it's cheaper to do resale. Then there's all the pro/cons of Disney vs resale. We are staying at CCV for the first time in about 2 weeks and the first time renting points. We are not DVC owners. It's just the 3 of us, so a studio is fine. We don't always stay at deluxes, so I really wonder how much value there is in DVC for us. Depending upon what I compare it to, it would take 9-11 years to pay off, excluding maintenance, buying about the minimum. I am thinking we will just rent points from others.



Well, cheap plug but if you haven’t seen them the DIS Unplugged just started doing shows on DVC - first episode was a 101 overview and 2nd episode was about buying resale


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> And Aulani. Those two you can buy direct currently.



I specified at WDW. Aulani is unfortunately not in Orlando



TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, cheap plug but if you haven’t seen them the DIS Unplugged just started doing shows on DVC - first episode was a 101 overview and 2nd episode was about buying resale



I have


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I know the topic of “how crowded will the after hours hard ticket events get” comes up a bit so thought I would post this here

The AK one last night was sold out and per BlogMickey:

@Blog_Mickey: Flight of Passage was posted at 20 minutes, and we were into the first pre-show room in 16 minutes. Total experience time of less than 30 minutes on a sold out Disney After Hours event https://twitter.com/Blog_Mickey/status/1103147327370522624/photo/1

Also, in separate tweet said that’s River Journey was a walk on

So seems they are keeping max number of tickets relatively low


----------



## linzbear

sachilles said:


> I think that's all I have.
> Stayed at Jambo house at AKL for the first time. Really love the facility, but the location killed it for me, the bus service just was too long to get everywhere other than AK. Rented DVC points, and I know there is reduced housekeeping in that scenario....but we got zero which is odd, but they did come in and grab trash (no towel service)which I assume is part of the security checks. We were also foolish enough to go on a DVC tour, this is going to cost me.



If you're staying less than 8 nights, you get Towel service on day 4 (unless you hang up your towels - they only take floor towels).  If you stay more than 8 nights you get full cleaning on day 3, trash & towel on day 7, and then it repeats.

Security checks are trash service every day I believe.

We usually make note of the day and throw our towels into the tub if we want them refreshed.

And I love AKL but we also only travel with a car.  It is farther away but I think the theming makes up for it.  We also only go there every few years.

I realize none of this is news.  I've been half hoping that SWGE is only open for previews when we go in Nov, and that we manage to get in.  We managed day 1 Pandora DVC previews and it was amazing! It's going to be dicey though because we're offsite this year.


----------



## merry_nbright

TheMaxRebo said:


> I know the topic of “how crowded will the after hours hard ticket events get” comes up a bit so thought I would post this here
> 
> The AK one last night was sold out and per BlogMickey:
> 
> @Blog_Mickey: Flight of Passage was posted at 20 minutes, and we were into the first pre-show room in 16 minutes. Total experience time of less than 30 minutes on a sold out Disney After Hours event https://twitter.com/Blog_Mickey/status/1103147327370522624/photo/1
> 
> Also, in separate tweet said that’s River Journey was a walk on
> 
> So seems they are keeping max number of tickets relatively low



It’s all well and good, as long as no one gets sick. I was there on a non sold our night and someone got sick. Ended up waited close to an hour because of it, which was a killer at the end of the day.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Disregard!


----------



## gwynne

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Who knows where this will all land, but this came to mind also... I don't believe this transcript was corrected after the fact:
> 
> _"This past week, however, during the fiscal first-quarter earnings call we received a subtle hint. As per the call transcript provided by Motley Fool, Christine McCarthy, Disney CFO, answered a question on operating and marketing expenses. McCarthy’s response referenced the expansion opening *“later in the fiscal year”*.
> 
> Well folks, *Disney’s fiscal year ends at the end of September*! So does that mean Galaxy’s Edge could be up and running by the end of September?"_​
> _https://mickeyblog.com/2019/02/10/more-details-on-galaxys-edge-opening-date/_​


I am very interested to hear what they announce tomorrow.  I guess one of the longer term  unknowns is if and how much the upcoming hurricane season affects the date.


----------



## Cinderumbrella

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Who knows where this will all land, but this came to mind also... I don't believe this transcript was corrected after the fact:
> 
> _"This past week, however, during the fiscal first-quarter earnings call we received a subtle hint. As per the call transcript provided by Motley Fool, Christine McCarthy, Disney CFO, answered a question on operating and marketing expenses. McCarthy’s response referenced the expansion opening *“later in the fiscal year”*.
> 
> Well folks, *Disney’s fiscal year ends at the end of September*! So does that mean Galaxy’s Edge could be up and running by the end of September?"_​
> _https://mickeyblog.com/2019/02/10/more-details-on-galaxys-edge-opening-date/_​



But are they referring to DL or WDW?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Cinderumbrella said:


> But are they referring to DL or WDW?



_"*Christine McCarthy* -- Senior Executive Vice President and Chief Financial Officer

So, Doug, on the *opening of the two Star Wars Lands*, Galaxy's Edge in both the Disneyland Park initially in Anaheim *followed later in the fiscal year at Walt Disney World* -- we have not given any guidance or outlook on operating expenses that will incur in addition to the normal operating expenses as they ramp up."_​
_https://www.fool.com/earnings/call-...y-co-dis-q1-2019-earnings-conference-cal.aspx_
​*Missed this... thx @rteetz!  


rteetz said:



			Bob Iger corrected her during the call and said it would be fiscal 2020.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Who knows where this will all land, but this came to mind also... I don't believe this transcript was corrected after the fact:
> 
> _"This past week, however, during the fiscal first-quarter earnings call we received a subtle hint. As per the call transcript provided by Motley Fool, Christine McCarthy, Disney CFO, answered a question on operating and marketing expenses. McCarthy’s response referenced the expansion opening *“later in the fiscal year”*.
> 
> Well folks, *Disney’s fiscal year ends at the end of September*! So does that mean Galaxy’s Edge could be up and running by the end of September?"_​
> _https://mickeyblog.com/2019/02/10/more-details-on-galaxys-edge-opening-date/_
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:
> _"*Christine McCarthy* -- Senior Executive Vice President and Chief Financial Officer
> 
> So, Doug, on the *opening of the two Star Wars Lands*, Galaxy's Edge in both the Disneyland Park initially in Anaheim *followed later in the fiscal year at Walt Disney World* -- we have not given any guidance or outlook on operating expenses that will incur in addition to the normal operating expenses as they ramp up."
> 
> https://www.fool.com/earnings/call-...y-co-dis-q1-2019-earnings-conference-cal.aspx_​


Bob Iger corrected her during the call and said it would be fiscal 2020.


----------



## rteetz

gwynne said:


> I am very interested to hear what they announce tomorrow.  I guess one of the longer term  unknowns is if and how much the upcoming hurricane season affects the date.


DL date will be announced tomorrow.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Bob Iger corrected her during the call and said it would be fiscal 2020.


Totally missed that -- thanks!  Will add this comment to my posts.


----------



## Spaceguy55

When will they start to hire more CM's? That will give a good idea when they expect to open.
I'm sure they will need more than a few hundred for not only SWGE but property wide with the expected crowds coming.


----------



## rteetz

Spaceguy55 said:


> When will they start to more more CM's? That will give a good idea when they expect to open.
> I'm sure they will need more than a few hundred for not only SWGE but property wide with the expected crowds coming.


Disney has already put out things to existing CMs to possibly move to SWGE, the Skyliner, and new hotels.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Totally missed that -- thanks!  Will add this comment to my posts.


I will add that things might have changed from that earnings call but many did miss the quiet correction from Iger during the call.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I will add that things might have changed from that earnings call but many did miss the quiet correct from Iger during the call.



which of course could be that the initial comment was an honest mistake and Iger corrected it ... or that the initial comment was correct by Iger didn't want it out yet/at that time

We shall see if tomorrow brings to light any more details about the DHS one or only DL


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> which of course could be that the initial comment was an honest mistake and Iger corrected it ... or that the initial comment was correct by Iger didn't want it out yet/at that time
> 
> We shall see if tomorrow brings to light any more details about the DHS one or only DL


Tomorrow should be DL only.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Maleficent: Mistress of Evil will be released October 18th, 2019

https://twitter.com/disney/status/1103294225888632832?s=21


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Tomorrow should be DL only.


My guess for ages was that we’d get a DL date during an earnings call and a WDW date at D23... not sure why I assumed that, but there it is! 

Until that “rumor” that maybe we’d hear both tomorrow... which I’d love but don’t expect just based on the rumor. But I’d love to be surprised!!


----------



## evlaina

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Maleficent: Mistress of Evil will be released October 18th, 2019
> 
> https://twitter.com/disney/status/1103294225888632832?s=21


Cool! We'll be there in early October...I wonder if they'll have anything special to promote it, like food or maybe Maleficent will be out in the parks more?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> My guess for ages was that we’d get a DL date during an earnings call and a WDW date at D23... not sure why I assumed that, but there it is!
> 
> Until that “rumor” that maybe we’d hear both tomorrow... which I’d love but don’t expect just based on the rumor. But I’d love to be surprised!!



I could see maybe a narrowing of timeframe for DHS (so like "October" or something) but would be shocked if we got a specific date


----------



## BorderTenny

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Maleficent: Mistress of Evil will be released October 18th, 2019
> 
> https://twitter.com/disney/status/1103294225888632832?s=21


I nominate this one for "Most Likely to be a Box Office Bomb." People either loved or hated the first one, and there's so many other Disney movies fighting for box office dollars this year it's probably low on most people's priority list.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Maleficent: Mistress of Evil will be released October 18th, 2019
> 
> https://twitter.com/disney/status/1103294225888632832?s=21


Goodness. How many live-action remakes (or re-imagine in this case) are they cramming into 2019 and why?  
Cripes .. I'm a fan of all things Disney .. but talk about Disney fatique. 
Seems way too many considering Avengers/Star Wars/Frozen 2 coming out as well. 

Is this just so they have a lot of new "theatrical" releases to release exclusively on Disney+?

I just feel that a lot of these non-blockbuster movies won't do well at all at the box office - families only have so much money to see movies in theater and they will go see the tentpoles and just wait until these others are released to rent/stream.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BorderTenny said:


> I nominate this one for "Most Likely to be a Box Office Bomb." People either loved or hated the first one, and there's so many other Disney movies fighting for box office dollars this year it's probably low on most people's priority list.





tlmadden73 said:


> Goodness. How many live-action remakes (or re-imagine in this case) are they cramming into 2019 and why?
> Cripes .. I'm a fan of all things Disney .. but talk about Disney fatique.
> Seems way too many considering Avengers/Star Wars/Frozen 2 coming out as well.
> 
> Is this just so they have a lot of new "theatrical" releases to release exclusively on Disney+?
> 
> I just feel that a lot of these non-blockbuster movies won't do well at all at the box office - families only have so much money to see movies in theater and they will go see the tentpoles and just wait until these others are released to rent/stream.



Does feel like a lot of movies this year, though guess if there was an opening, this was the time frame.  Unless I am missing something they have Artimus Fowl Aug 9th and then nothing until Frozen 2 on November 22th ... so this gives it like a month before Frozen 2

October also seems light, as of now, for other films - only thing I see that will be opening same weekend as this is a Blumhouse Horror film


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I could see maybe a narrowing of timeframe for DHS (so like "October" or something) but would be shocked if we got a specific date


Yeah a bit too early yet for a specific date.


----------



## rteetz

tlmadden73 said:


> Goodness. How many live-action remakes (or re-imagine in this case) are they cramming into 2019 and why?
> Cripes .. I'm a fan of all things Disney .. but talk about Disney fatique.
> Seems way too many considering Avengers/Star Wars/Frozen 2 coming out as well.
> 
> Is this just so they have a lot of new "theatrical" releases to release exclusively on Disney+?
> 
> I just feel that a lot of these non-blockbuster movies won't do well at all at the box office - families only have so much money to see movies in theater and they will go see the tentpoles and just wait until these others are released to rent/stream.


I honestly had no idea this was scheduled for this year unless it wasn’t and got pushed up.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Yeah a bit too early yet for a specific date.



yeah, i could see Disney wanting to narrow things though to get more bookings in - especially if they are running a bit a head and feel safer giving at least a range where even if there are some delays they could still hit it (like, if they think as of now they could do early October, but if they say "October" that gives them to the end of the month if there are small delays, but then at least people can book November with more confidence)


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Flower and Garden Dooney and Bourke 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/shop-epco...oney-bourke-bags-now-available-on-shopdisney/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Flower and Garden merchandise 

http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/photos-2019-flower-and-garden-merchandise-blooms-at-epcot/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Zest in your Fest merchandise 

http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/put-a-little-zest-in-your-fest-2019-flower-and-garden-merchandise/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Turnip the Fun merchandise 

http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/turni...buts-for-the-2019-flower-and-garden-festival/


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> I will add that things might have changed from that earnings call but many did miss the quiet correction from Iger during the call.


I just listened to it again out of curiosity -- it was VERY quiet, so I can see how some transcripts missed it!  Around 32:30 here for anyone curious: https://www.thewaltdisneycompany.com/disneys-q1-fy19-earnings-results-webcast/

Per Disney's transcript, correction was made by Lowell Singer – Senior Vice President, Investor Relations, The Walt Disney Company.  Of course, Disney's transcript is correct (top of p. 18)...  https://www.thewaltdisneycompany.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/02/q1-fy19-earnings-transcript.pdf


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Sesame Street at SeaWorld opens March 27th

https://twitter.com/thrillgeek/status/1103300439137796097?s=21


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I just listened to it again out of curiosity -- it was VERY quiet, so I can see how some transcripts missed it!  Around 32:30 here for anyone curious: https://www.thewaltdisneycompany.com/disneys-q1-fy19-earnings-results-webcast/
> 
> Per Disney's transcript, correction was made by Lowell Singer – Senior Vice President, Investor Relations, The Walt Disney Company.  Of course, Disney's transcript is correct (top of p. 18)...  https://www.thewaltdisneycompany.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/02/q1-fy19-earnings-transcript.pdf


Yeah it wasn’t something really noticeable. When sites started running with that I made sure to correct that info.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Captain Hook and his crew are docking for a new kids club experience, fittingly named Captain Hook’s Pirate Crew, at Disney’s Beach Club Resort starting April 28th.

Guests ages 4-12 will enjoy a treasure hunt as they sail around Crescent Lake. They’ll also meet Captain Hook himself as they learn a “secret pirate handshake.” They’ll also enjoy a dinner fit for a buccaneer on their adventure.

The package costs $55.00 per child, and lasts from 5:00-8:00 PM. This is an event for children only; adults (and Peter Pan) not allowed. Guests can call (407) 824-5437 to book their place on this nautical voyage!

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/captain-h...port-at-disneys-beach-club-resort-april-28th/


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Captain Hook and his crew are docking for a new kids club experience, fittingly named Captain Hook’s Pirate Crew, at Disney’s Beach Club Resort starting April 28th.
> 
> Guests ages 4-12 will enjoy a treasure hunt as they sail around Crescent Lake. They’ll also meet Captain Hook himself as they learn a “secret pirate handshake.” They’ll also enjoy a dinner fit for a buccaneer on their adventure.
> 
> The package costs $55.00 per child, and lasts from 5:00-8:00 PM. This is an event for children only; adults (and Peter Pan) not allowed. Guests can call (407) 824-5437 to book their place on this nautical voyage!
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/captain-h...port-at-disneys-beach-club-resort-april-28th/


This takes over the Pixar Play Experience. A guest first reported it here a week or so ago.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> This takes over the Pixar Play Experience. A guest first reported it here a week or so ago.



yeah, i saw the guest report, this was the first "official" report I saw though so thought I would mention it

Glad they do have things like this for kids to do and give parents a few hours off / alone


----------



## Brocktoon

*NEWS*

Tough keeping up with the thread, but I don't think I've seen this posted ???

Looks like an original princess/superhero hybrid show is coming to Disney+

https://thedisinsider.com/2019/03/0...ciety-of-second-born-royals-coming-to-disney/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Annual Passholder Flower and Garden merchandise 

http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/2019-...lder-exclusive-merchandise-featuring-figment/


----------



## YesterDark

Why would anyone be concerned about too many Disney owned movies coming out every year? They own everything soo..


----------



## rteetz

YesterDark said:


> Why would anyone be concerned about too many Disney owned movies coming out every year? They own everything soo..


Well they don’t own everything but one would be conceded because people only have so much money. They are saturating their own market in a way. Sure not everyone who sees Avengers will see Maleficent but at some point people make a choice to not see these films.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

YesterDark said:


> Why would anyone be concerned about too many Disney owned movies coming out every year? They own everything soo..



not necessarily concerned - but more thinking not all the movies can be hit and wondering is Disney cannibalizing themselves .... which, I think it is a bigger issue for Disney than other studios as seems like all of their movies have huge budgets.  If some of the secondary movies were made for more like $60m I think it would be less of a concern, but not every movie can make $400m or whatever


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> not necessarily concerned - but more thinking not all the movies can be hit and wondering is Disney cannibalizing themselves .... which, I think it is a bigger issue for Disney than other studios as seems like all of their movies have huge budgets.  If some of the secondary movies were made for more like $60m I think it would be less of a concern, but not every movie can make $400m or whatever


Yep. I just don’t see anyway that Maleficent 2 is a box office success. Angelina Jolie ain’t cheap.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> Yep. I just don’t see anyway that Maleficent 2 is a box office success. Angelina Jolie ain’t cheap.


Could just be dumping it out knowing that.  They know it’ll be a big year, don’t let it drag down next year.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

The Pho said:


> Could just be dumping it out knowing that.  They know it’ll be a big year, don’t let it drag down next year.


Then why make it at all if they expect this?


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> Could just be dumping it out knowing that.  They know it’ll be a big year, don’t let it drag down next year.


That is a good point. Cover this one up in between a successful (most likely) summer and a hopefully successful winter season.


----------



## saskdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> I know the topic of “how crowded will the after hours hard ticket events get” comes up a bit so thought I would post this here
> 
> The AK one last night was sold out and per BlogMickey:
> 
> @Blog_Mickey: Flight of Passage was posted at 20 minutes, and we were into the first pre-show room in 16 minutes. Total experience time of less than 30 minutes on a sold out Disney After Hours event https://twitter.com/Blog_Mickey/status/1103147327370522624/photo/1
> 
> Also, in separate tweet said that’s River Journey was a walk on
> 
> So seems they are keeping max number of tickets relatively low



Awesome! If they stick to this these events will be hugely successful for a long time.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Then why make it at all if they expect this?



they may have had Angelina Jolie under contract and needed to use her within a certain period of time ... and I think the first one did ok 

and like someone else mentioned I am sure they want as much content as they can get for the streaming service


----------



## The Pho

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Then why make it at all if they expect this?


The film may not have come together as they had hoped.  The first was profitable, this one had production issues.  If the end product isn’t what they wanted, they can either pour more money into it hoping to repair it or just release it as is and minimize loses.   It’s not uncommon in the film industry.  

Or it could just be ready ahead of schedule and they don’t see a need to hold it back, but that seems a bit optimistic.


----------



## siren0119

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Captain Hook and his crew are docking for a new kids club experience, fittingly named Captain Hook’s Pirate Crew, at Disney’s Beach Club Resort starting April 28th.
> 
> Guests ages 4-12 will enjoy a treasure hunt as they sail around Crescent Lake. They’ll also meet Captain Hook himself as they learn a “secret pirate handshake.” They’ll also enjoy a dinner fit for a buccaneer on their adventure.
> 
> The package costs $55.00 per child, and lasts from 5:00-8:00 PM. This is an event for children only; adults (and Peter Pan) not allowed. Guests can call (407) 824-5437 to book their place on this nautical voyage!
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/captain-h...port-at-disneys-beach-club-resort-april-28th/



I had heard about this when trying to book an activity for our kids on check out day, we will be doing it on 9/3! With dinner included it's really an amazing deal. We're going to grab a dinner reservation at one of the Boardwalk restaurants while they're pirating!


----------



## danikoski

They may expect Maleficent 2 not to do so well, but the 1st quarter of FY 2020 will also have Frozen 2 and SW IX. So those two movies should offer some room for a loss on Maleficent 2.

As for SWGE...I could see them targeting the non-party week at the beginning of November (at least historically it's been a dead week for parties), with previews in October. That'd put them in FY 2020. It'd also give them time to work out kinks before the mad holiday rush.

Edit to add: I see others had the same thought on Maleficent 2.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Apparently the Orange Bird sippers have a limit of 10

https://twitter.com/mousesteps/status/1103325362182938626?s=21

With the reported number of 45K for the festival and limit of 10 these will be gone in no time. They really should limit these to like 2-3.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Apparently the Orange Bird sippers have a limit of 10
> 
> https://twitter.com/mousesteps/status/1103325362182938626?s=21
> 
> With the reported number of 45K for the festival and limit of 10 these will be gone in no time. They really should limit these to like 2-3.


So they're aiming to just have slightly FEWER show up on eBay... ...


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Apparently the Orange Bird sippers have a limit of 10
> 
> https://twitter.com/mousesteps/status/1103325362182938626?s=21
> 
> With the reported number of 45K for the festival and limit of 10 these will be gone in no time. They really should limit these to like 2-3.


And this is the line...

https://twitter.com/thedis/status/1103326542053208065?s=21


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Apparently the Orange Bird sippers have a limit of 10
> 
> https://twitter.com/mousesteps/status/1103325362182938626?s=21
> 
> With the reported number of 45K for the festival and limit of 10 these will be gone in no time. They really should limit these to like 2-3.


With a limit of 10, why even bother?  That’s like saying we want to control it but we don’t feel like it right now.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> With a limit of 10, why even bother?


Already listed on eBay for $40+


----------



## rteetz




----------



## leaf44

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Apparently the Orange Bird sippers have a limit of 10
> 
> https://twitter.com/mousesteps/status/1103325362182938626?s=21
> 
> With the reported number of 45K for the festival and limit of 10 these will be gone in no time. They really should limit these to like 2-3.



Well, I was hoping to get one in May, but I guess that won't be happening! I wish people wouldn't ruin these things, but I'm glad I know now.


----------



## adam.adbe

tlmadden73 said:


> Is this just so they have a lot of new "theatrical" releases to release exclusively on Disney+?
> 
> I just feel that a lot of these non-blockbuster movies won't do well at all at the box office - families only have so much money to see movies in theater and they will go see the tentpoles and just wait until these others are released to rent/stream.



As you say, D+ changes the calculus on what a movie needs to make at the box office somewhat.  Also, international markets are something that are easily forgotten here.  Things that may be 'tentpoles' in the US, may be less so in Asia/Europe, so movies that would be buried here can get air supply elsewhere.  Finally, every dollar spent on a Disney movie (even ones that on paper look like a miss) takes dollars away from rival studios.  21CF sold to Disney precisely because it's becoming too hard for all but the biggest of the big to survive in the theater-movie business.  Disney can use this clout to reduce the competitive playing field, and to extract deep concessions from theater chains.

tl;dr: I don't think there's any one answer: rather this looks like a war of attrition, with Disney currently having the most well-stocked store room.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Apparently the Orange Bird sippers have a limit of 10
> 
> https://twitter.com/mousesteps/status/1103325362182938626?s=21
> 
> With the reported number of 45K for the festival and limit of 10 these will be gone in no time. They really should limit these to like 2-3.



I agree - allowing 10 shows you don’t mind if they wind up on eBay for secondary sales.  I get you need more than 1 or even 2 for people buying for kids, friends, etc but 10?


----------



## rteetz

Another possibility for tomorrow being less talked about it a name for one of the new DCL ships. When the Dream and Fantasy names were revealed it was at the shareholders meeting.


----------



## sherlockmiles

rteetz said:


> Another possibility for tomorrow being less talked about it a name for one of the new DCL ships. When the Dream and Fantasy names were revealed it was at the shareholders meeting.



Do people really care what they name their ships?


----------



## rteetz

sherlockmiles said:


> Do people really care what they name their ships?


Well if they’ve done it before during this meeting I would say yes.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Another Treasures from the Disney Vault airs March 25th


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> And this is the line...
> 
> https://twitter.com/thedis/status/1103326542053208065?s=21


10 seems really high. I'm not sure I would expect personal usage for that amount; I expect some selling afterwards. Either they have a lot of them or they aren't so concerned about the folks not being able to get them. I totally get the legit "I need multiple for family members" type thing but 10? That's high even for that IMO.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Dumbo wrapped Spirit Airlines jet

https://twitter.com/mco/status/1103354455762890754?s=21


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> And this is the line...
> 
> https://twitter.com/thedis/status/1103326542053208065?s=21


  Zoinks!!



rteetz said:


> Another possibility for tomorrow being less talked about it a name for one of the new DCL ships. When the Dream and Fantasy names were revealed it was at the shareholders meeting.





sherlockmiles said:


> Do people really care what they name their ships?


  I think there are many who are excited for the names of the new ships.  I'm hoping one will be the Disney Wish!


----------



## danikoski

rteetz said:


> View attachment 386787



Food on a stick... I just go to the Iowa State Fair for this


----------



## rteetz

*News*

VIDEO - Mariachi Cobre Present the Story of 'Coco'


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Analysts Project Disney+ Could Top Netflix in Worldwide Subscriptions


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Analysts Project Disney+ Could Top Netflix in Worldwide Subscriptions



Wouldn’t be surprised.  If they keep the cost low and deliver on the content promises, they’ll be a great service.  A couple big shows is really all they’d need to fuel the major growth, and no Vault locking nonsense.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Pluto AP magnet

https://twitter.com/TheDIS/status/1103327383011188737

Not doing Flower and Garden this year. This is my favorite festival so everyone going have fun!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Pluto AP Cookie

http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/photo...kie-at-2019-epcot-flower-and-garden-festival/


----------



## FoxC63

Sorry if this has been posted already

*Danny Devito 'fine' after nasty fall on stage while promoting new movie 'Dumbo'*
*
*
Link with video:  https://www.foxnews.com/entertainme...fall-on-stage-while-promoting-new-movie-dumbo


----------



## crazy4wdw

The Walt Disney Company Shareholders Meeting will be webcast tomorrow at 11:00 am EST at this link:
https://www.thewaltdisneycompany.com/the-walt-disney-companys-2019-annual-meeting-of-shareholders/

Hope I'll have time to listen to at least a portion of the meeting given all of the rumored announcements!


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Gran Destino update 

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/03/coronado-springs-update-gran-destino_6.html?m=1


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Captain Marvel magicband coming soon

http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...d-edition-2000-magicband-releasing-march-8th/


----------



## UncleMike101

FoxC63 said:


> Sorry if this has been posted already
> 
> *Danny Devito 'fine' after nasty fall on stage while promoting new movie 'Dumbo'
> View attachment 386814
> *
> Link with video:  https://www.foxnews.com/entertainme...fall-on-stage-while-promoting-new-movie-dumbo


Fortunately it wasn't very far to fall for him to reach the floor.


----------



## crazy4wdw

sherlockmiles said:


> Do people really care what they name their ships?


I'd say yes as there's a fairly long thread that's been running on the DCL forum regarding what may be the names of the new ships.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Captain Marvel magicband coming soon
> 
> http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...d-edition-2000-magicband-releasing-march-8th/



That one is pretty cool - and I can imagine it making some cool special effects

the box is rather cool too


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Gran Destino update
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/03/coronado-springs-update-gran-destino_6.html?m=1



This is now one of the premier resorts on property. Can't wait for our December stay there!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Special dining occasions 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2019/03/disney-parks-appetizing-occasions-march-2019/


----------



## siren0119

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Special dining occasions
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2019/03/disney-parks-appetizing-occasions-march-2019/



What's up with the pork chop on paper? LOL


----------



## osully

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Analysts Project Disney+ Could Top Netflix in Worldwide Subscriptions


Of course it will, it’s Disney!


----------



## mcd2745

siren0119 said:


> What's up with the pork chop on paper? LOL



That's how many BBQ joints serve their food.


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Apparently the Orange Bird sippers have a limit of 10
> 
> https://twitter.com/mousesteps/status/1103325362182938626?s=21
> 
> With the reported number of 45K for the festival and limit of 10 these will be gone in no time. They really should limit these to like 2-3.



Man, I figured I wouldn't have a problem getting one the week after next. I guess @OhioStateBuckeye might be out of luck I thought the sea monster mug that she's picking up DL for me would be impossible to get. Maybe not. I don't want to jinx it though. Limit of 10


----------



## curse reversed

Not Disney related but went to see Hamilton last night and in the Playbill one of the actors included in his acknowledgements a thank you to Universal for adding Express Pass for the Harry Potter rides.


----------



## hertamaniac

FoxC63 said:


> Sorry if this has been posted already
> 
> *Danny Devito 'fine' after nasty fall on stage while promoting new movie 'Dumbo'*



There was a commercial for Dumbo tonight on American Idol and I finally heard Michael Buffer doing the announcing.  He's a perfect pick, but do miss him doing championship boxing.


----------



## curse reversed

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Dumbo wrapped Spirit Airlines jet
> 
> https://twitter.com/mco/status/1103354455762890754?s=21


Spirit becomes the second U.S. Airline and fifth airline overall to have a Disney-themed special livery, counting All Nippon's Star Wars plane but not counting the former Southwest Coco plane since it is back in its regular markings.

If you would like to track Dumbo to see when he might be at your home airport you can do that at this link:
https://flightaware.com/live/flight/N662NK
Updated daily with the schedule through the end of the next day, which is subject to change due to weather, playful spooks causing mechanical problems or operational issues.  Also here's a video showing the markings being applied to the aircraft.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BurMyzdBqt4/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=1eehvu8trryko


----------



## pooh'smate

danikoski said:


> Food on a stick... I just go to the Iowa State Fair for this



Haha that is what my dh said when he saw that


----------



## osully

Well hopefully a big news day today!


----------



## merry_nbright

osully said:


> Well hopefully a big news day today!



Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

osully said:


> Well hopefully a big news day today!



well, might just be coincidence but did notice something specific to the graphic used on the DIS Investor Relations Page


----------



## unbanshee

BlogMickey has some new aerial photos showing the 6 ships in Galaxy's Edge: http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/lates...how-multiple-ships-have-landed-in-disneyland/


----------



## Moliphino

siren0119 said:


> What's up with the pork chop on paper? LOL



There was a whole thread on those trays on the resorts board a while back. Some people would be horrified to see that in a TS restaurant!


----------



## Firebird060

unbanshee said:


> BlogMickey has some new aerial photos showing the 6 ships in Galaxy's Edge: http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/lates...how-multiple-ships-have-landed-in-disneyland/



Those photos show how close they really are to having that area done,   sure they have to do some paveing, but there isnt much need for planting with the theme, so it seems they really are on the to the final touches,   and area plusing side of the exteriors,  I am sure the interiors and ride systems are still being finished,  install/tested and approved,  but its nice to see the exterior of DL looking so much cleaner then last year at this time


----------



## fatmanatee

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Analysts Project Disney+ Could Top Netflix in Worldwide Subscriptions


I would be thrilled with this but that's a huge undertaking, streaming is becoming a crowded space and Netflix is way ahead (unless you count Amazon Prime). We'll see what happens.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Disneyland Update

https://www.micechat.com/219248-the-force-fueled-anticipation/


----------



## DarthGallifrey

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Pluto AP magnet
> 
> https://twitter.com/TheDIS/status/1103327383011188737
> 
> Not doing Flower and Garden this year. This is my favorite festival so everyone going have fun!



This will be my first year going.  I'm really excited!


----------



## larry47591

Saw this on facebook


----------



## rteetz

larry47591 said:


> Saw this on facebook


Not that I need more mugs but I like those.


----------



## larry47591

rteetz said:


> Not that I need more mugs but I like those.


I have a whole cabinet full, but I don't have this one...


----------



## JaxDad

mcd2745 said:


> That's how many BBQ joints serve their food.


There's a BBQ place here that serves meats on paper like that, but it's usually a sandwich or pulled pork or sliced brisket or something else you can generally eat with just a fork; not a pork chop you have to cut into with a steak knife.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Satin Polka Dot Minnie Ear Headband Spotted at Mouse Gear in Epcot


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Paul Bettany, More Guests, Animation Panels Announced for Star Wars Celebration Chicago


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Aunt Polly’s on Tom Sawyer Island to Open for Lunch 3/9-3/16


----------



## sherlockmiles

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Aunt Polly’s on Tom Sawyer Island to Open for Lunch 3/9-3/16



Menu sounds yummy


----------



## scrappinginontario

crazy4wdw said:


> The Walt Disney Company Shareholders Meeting will be webcast tomorrow at 11:00 am EST at this link:
> https://www.thewaltdisneycompany.com/the-walt-disney-companys-2019-annual-meeting-of-shareholders/
> 
> Hope I'll have time to listen to at least a portion of the meeting given all of the rumored announcements!


  Hope you're able to listen!

I won't be able to so I'll be staying tuned here as I'm sure @rteetz will be sharing the latest and greatest as news breaks!!


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: New Satin Polka Dot Minnie Ear Headband Spotted at Mouse Gear in Epcot


Who would have thought all those years ago that this simple Mickey Mouse hat would mushroom into such a variety of "ears"


----------



## BorderTenny

larry47591 said:


> Saw this on facebook


Interesting how it says "Disney Parks" and the only park iconography I can make out is Space Mountain. Could it mean impending refillable mug program in the parks on both coasts?


----------



## Tigger's ally

jlundeen said:


> Who would have thought all those years ago that this simple Mickey Mouse hat would mushroom into such a variety of "ears"



That's the one the "kid" had to take off on Soarin!


----------



## rteetz

BorderTenny said:


> Interesting how it says "Disney Parks" and the only park iconography I can make out is Space Mountain. Could it mean impending refillable mug program in the parks on both coasts?


No I don't see them expanding the refillable mug program.


----------



## rteetz

Music has started before the webcast.

https://www.thewaltdisneycompany.com/the-walt-disney-companys-2019-annual-meeting-of-shareholders/


----------



## dolewhipdreams

Is this the best thread to watch for info coming from the shareholders meeting about SWGE?


----------



## rteetz

dolewhipdreams said:


> Is this the best thread to watch for info coming from the shareholders meeting about SWGE?


Yes, updates will be posted here. Any other big news will get its own thread. Star Wars specific info will go to the SWGE subforum on the Theme Parks Attractions and Strategies page.


----------



## scrappinginontario

dolewhipdreams said:


> Is this the best thread to watch for info coming from the shareholders meeting about SWGE?


Yes!!


----------



## fatmanatee

dolewhipdreams said:


> Is this the best thread to watch for info coming from the shareholders meeting about SWGE?


Think so. It's wherever @rteetz is hanging out.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dolewhipdreams said:


> Is this the best thread to watch for info coming from the shareholders meeting about SWGE?



anything big will definitely get posted here ... not sure if @rteetz will start a separate thread for more details but anything big you will definitely see here


----------



## bearybubba

@rteetz, Do you ever go to class???


----------



## Bay Max

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Aunt Polly’s on Tom Sawyer Island to Open for Lunch 3/9-3/16





rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Aunt Polly’s on Tom Sawyer Island to Open for Lunch 3/9-3/16



No cold fried chicken?!  I miss sitting on a rocking chair eating Aunt Polly’s fried chicken.


----------



## rteetz

bearybubba said:


> @rteetz, Do you ever go to class???


I do! Afternoon class today helps.


----------



## rteetz

Here we go!


----------



## dolewhipdreams

Wait is this meeting in Kansas City???


----------



## rteetz

Looks like news won't come right away.


----------



## dina444444

dolewhipdreams said:


> Wait is this meeting in Kansas City???


It's in St. Louis


----------



## JETSDAD

rteetz said:


> Here we go!



So much for getting work done.  Can't wait to hear the announcements!


----------



## rteetz

Iger talking about Film Studio successes.


----------



## rteetz

Iger highlighting their investment in hiring veterans and working with military/veteran businesses.


----------



## rteetz

Now highlighting numbers from their year end earnings report as well as new Disney Aspire program with the commitment of $150 million +25 million each year after.


----------



## rteetz

Discussing new environmental initiatives. Working on recycling programs in the future too. New solar farms can power up to two of the four theme parks.


----------



## rteetz

3 TWDC board members are retiring this year.


----------



## rteetz

Roy P. Disney is in attendance.


----------



## rteetz

Business portion now underway with Alan Braverman.


----------



## rteetz

First election item is voting for board members.


----------



## Mome Rath

5 business items, they are on the first.

ETA, at least they are moving faster through the business portion than I thought they would...


----------



## rteetz

Woman presenting on her concerns about lack of disclosure on lobbying, and other aspects regarding Disney's interests.


----------



## Firebird060

I can understand why she wants more oversight or insight into Disneys Lobbying, but I doubt she will get it


----------



## Mome Rath

rteetz said:


> Woman presenting on her concerns about lack of disclosure on lobbying, and other aspects regarding Disney's interests.



She's making a lot of editorial comments...

ETA; There's lotsa Nuns in the house! lol


----------



## rteetz

Board recommends a no vote on the first proposal.


----------



## rteetz

Board recommends no vote on proposal 2.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

That was a weak round of applause for the cyber security speech


----------



## rteetz

Votes go as expected.


----------



## rteetz

Here we go to the fun!


----------



## SG131

Ooo business part over hopefully on to the good stuff!


----------



## Firebird060

No Surprise that both Shareholder proposals were rejected.


----------



## Mome Rath

Intermission... c'mon


----------



## SG131

I need live chat for this!


----------



## rteetz

Iger back on!


----------



## rteetz

Iger talking ESPN+


----------



## rteetz

Disney+ launches later this year with exciting new content and includes National Geographic once the Fox deal is finished. April 11th will showcase the new service.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

HERE IT COMES


----------



## SG131

Omg Disneyland may 31 world August 29!!!


----------



## larry47591

wow


----------



## rteetz

SWGE will open May 31st! WDW AUGUST 29th!


----------



## Firebird060

WOW thats quick


----------



## Iowamomof4

AUGUST 29?!?!?!?!


----------



## saskdw

August 29th!!!!!!!!!! WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leholcomb

Holy moly


----------



## mollmoll4

But... they aren't opening both E-tickets right away? This is a little confusing.


----------



## JETSDAD

Wow, that's awesome!!  Aug 29 is much earlier than I expected.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

Any chance we get to see that video?


----------



## amalone1013

I guess Aug 29th is Late Fall if Halloween parties start at the beginning of the month?


----------



## sherlockmiles

SG131 said:


> Omg Disneyland may 31 world August 29!!!



_NOOOO!!!!!_


----------



## larry47591

sounds like half the land is open august 29th the rest at a later date?


----------



## NatureBoyChris

I think it's a mistake if they aren't opening the land with both attractions ready. Can you imagine the wait if only one is open?


----------



## dolewhipdreams

mollmoll4 said:


> But... they aren't opening both E-tickets right away? This is a little confusing.


Wait I missed that part- what did he say about that?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> SWGE will open May 31st! WDW AUGUST 29th!



wait Iger said June for Disneyland ... he lied - kick him out!!!! 

wonder what this means for soft openings at WDW and our trips in mid-August?


----------



## dina444444

only smugglers is opening on that date, resistance will come later with phase 2


----------



## Firebird060

a 2 tiered opening based off of E ticket ride completion.  AKA Disney wants your Money as Soon as Possible,   I wont be surprised if at D23  Rise of the Ristance previews are part of the Parks Panel


----------



## NJlauren

NatureBoyChris said:


> I think it's a mistake if they aren't opening the land with both attractions ready. Can you imagine the wait if only one is open?



Or it’s genius, people may wait till both are open staggering the crowds


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> SWGE will open May 31st! WDW AUGUST 29th!


 Oh no!!!!!!!!!!!!  We're scheduled to arrive Sep 7th!!!!!!  May need to totally rethink our trip!!!  No interest in being at WDW the second week after SWGE opens!


----------



## Capang

OMG. My husband is not going to hate being dragged to the W&D races now. OMG OMG.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Is the not opening for Rise of the Resistence for BOTH Disneyland and Disney World or just Disney World?


----------



## JETSDAD

We have a Sept 1st reservation that we had assumed wouldn't have any sort of shot at SWGE but now I know where a lot of time will hopefully be spent.


----------



## han22735

Thank goodness we leave WDW the 28th!!  Maybe we ill get a DVC preview.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Firebird060 said:


> a 2 tiered opening based off of E ticket ride completion.  AKA Disney wants your Money as Soon as Possible,   I wont be surprised if at D23  Rise of the Ristance previews are part of the Parks Panel



definitely seems odd - as they were pushing experiencing the land, and only getting part of it seems like only half the experience ... but you are likely right - get some money now in this fiscal year and then more in the next fiscal year

Also, and wonder if this is part of it - lot of chatter about non-Disney fans now wanting to come down to see GE ... this makes them potentially make at least 2 trips instead of only needing 1


----------



## TheMaxRebo

han22735 said:


> Thank goodness we leave WDW the 28th!!  Maybe we ill get a DVC preview.



We are there Aug 6-13th - hoping for AP previews then!!!


----------



## SG131

TheMaxRebo said:


> wait Iger said June for Disneyland ... he lied - kick him out!!!!
> 
> wonder what this means for soft openings at WDW and our trips in mid-August?


I’m really hoping for passholder preview. I wasn’t planning on another trip for a bit after August. If no previews I may have to reconsider.....


----------



## merry_nbright

rteetz said:


> SWGE will open May 31st! WDW AUGUST 29th!



I AM SO EXCITED MY MOM AND I WILL BE THERE! AHHH I CRY WITH JOY.


----------



## NJlauren

TheMaxRebo said:


> definitely seems odd - as they were pushing experiencing the land, and only getting part of it seems like only half the experience ... but you are likely right - get some money now in this fiscal year and then more in the next fiscal year
> 
> Also, and wonder if this is part of it - lot of chatter about non-Disney fans now wanting to come down to see GE ... this makes them potentially make at least 2 trips instead of only needing 1



Or they are hoping it will help spread out the crowds a bit.  Some people will wait for it all to be open others will rush down.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Is the not opening for Rise of the Resistence for BOTH Disneyland and Disney World or just Disney World?



WDWNT is reporting it as definitely the case for DisneyLAND but unclear for WDW


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Crap!! Had hoped/planned on being at Disneyland’s opening day but will be out of the country until June 7


----------



## amalone1013

JETSDAD said:


> We have a Sept 1st reservation that we had assumed wouldn't have any sort of shot at SWGE but now I know where a lot of time will hopefully be spent.


I have an Aug 29th reservation because I was trying to miss it lol.


----------



## sherlockmiles

We're there 9/14-21.  Specifically to AVOID the SWGE crowd, group, mania!!!


----------



## SG131

I’m thinking the skyliner will be open by then as well, wondering about the new Mickey ride.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> definitely seems odd - as they were pushing experiencing the land, and only getting part of it seems like only half the experience ... but you are likely right - get some money now in this fiscal year and then more in the next fiscal year
> 
> Also, and wonder if this is part of it - lot of chatter about non-Disney fans now wanting to come down to see GE ... this makes them potentially make at least 2 trips instead of only needing 1


I won't make 2 trips..no way. I'd wait until it was all open unless my trip was already planned at this point and SWGE was not part of it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

NJlauren said:


> Or they are hoping it will help spread out the crowds a bit.  Some people will wait for it all to be open others will rush down.



possible too ... I tend to follow the $ but that could be an angle too - get people that have to be there for any of it right away but the people that can only do 1 trip will wait a bit


----------



## saskdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> We are there Aug 6-13th - hoping for AP previews then!!!



Good luck!! That would be awesome!!


----------



## NJlauren

TheMaxRebo said:


> possible too ... I tend to follow the $ but that could be an angle too - get people that have to be there for any of it right away but the people that can only do 1 trip will wait a bit



Spreads the money too!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SG131 said:


> I’m thinking the skyliner will be open by then as well, wondering about the new Mickey ride.



Gotta think the Skyliner will be open before that - time for all the kinks to work out.

And I was under the impression part of the reason they were doing MMRR was to help with GE crowds so I think good shot that is open by Aug 29th as well


----------



## dolewhipdreams

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I won't make 2 trips..no way. I'd wait until it was all open unless my trip was already planned at this point and SWGE was not part of it.


I think that concept is more focused to die-hard Star Wars fans who aren't necessarily Disney fans. Hypothetically they may want to be there ASAP to see what they can, then won't mind coming back to catch what wasn't open.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

Wow this is a long video break.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I won't make 2 trips..no way. I'd wait until it was all open unless my trip was already planned at this point and SWGE was not part of it.



well, I was thinking of the Star Wars non-Disney fans who have waited 40 years to fly the Falcon who will come as soon as they can to do that, and then book a 2nd trip that they weren't necessarily planning to do for when the rest of the land opens


----------



## fatmanatee

Think the two tier opening is going to confuse a lot of people. Got first announcement for openings on Twitter, without any info on this.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> WDWNT is reporting it as definitely the case for DisneyLAND but unclear for WDW


Well how silly. It just makes me think they aren't ready yet which is not a good thing to me.

I know my husband will be out there in LA through October. I was hoping to get SWGE in at Disneyland with fall decor. I really dislike this decision. We likely will only have 1 other time to go to DLR between the other stuff we want to do and finances and the day or two my husband _may_ be able to take off while he's down there. It would be extremely disappointing to not be able to experience the whole experience of SWGE for years because we don't plan on going to WDW anytime soon now.


----------



## JaxDad

Did they give a general timeframe for when the second phase would open? Or a reason for the phasing?


----------



## mollmoll4

Parks blog post details the 2-phase opening a bit more. Seems like it IS for both parks.

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-studios/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q2wo0307190313190002C


----------



## rteetz

JaxDad said:


> Did they give a general timeframe for when the second phase would open? Or a reason for the phasing?


Nope.


----------



## Anthony Vito

I think it would have been very interesting if they initially just opened the land - the spread the crowds idea.  You'd get a lot of people just wanting to check out the land and not worry about the rides.  So you could just wander the land.  You'd also potentially avoid the massive lines for the rides snaking through the land getting in the way of those exploring the land like you had in Pandora.


----------



## rteetz

Iger also mentioned the 3 new ships and new Caribbean island they are working on.


----------



## mollmoll4

mollmoll4 said:


> Parks blog post details the 2-phase opening a bit more. Seems like it IS for both parks.
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-studios/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q2wo0307190313190002C




*Of note: You need to reserve a visit (free) at Disneyland between May 31 and June 23*


----------



## dolewhipdreams

Interesting bit from that article: "Guests planning to visit_ Star Wars:_ Galaxy’s Edge at Disneyland park between May 31 and June 23, 2019 will need valid theme park admission and will be required to make a no-cost reservation, subject to availability, to access the land."

ETA: also this- "Now, if you’re as excited as we are about experiencing _Star Wars:_ Galaxy’s Edge, we have important information you should know before you go and begin your own _Star Wars_ adventure in a galaxy far, far away.  *Please check this post later today for details*."


----------



## Anthony Vito

Of course, opening only one ride with the land opening would seem to make the waits and crowd issue worse - you're not even spreading the crowd to two rides, just the one.


----------



## MaC410

My wife and I have a trip planned in late August for Disneyland. Can't believe we now have to worry about whether or not both rides will be open by then.


----------



## Firebird060

All in all for those who booked there trip to miss the GE stuff,  you can think of it in 2 ways.  1 yes DHS will be packed and if you love DHS it might impact your park experience.In saying that think about the crowd levels at the other parks durring that time.  I would expect you will see a less busy Magic Kingdom because of the drain for DHS,  except for Party nights, this time between the Galaxy Edge Duel openings have the potential to pull down attendance at MK, people who want to go ASAP will go but the ones who want the full Experience will hold off,  and your more likely to have less 1 day local guests at MK as soon as it opens.


----------



## sherlockmiles

dolewhipdreams said:


> Interesting bit from that article: "Guests planning to visit_ Star Wars:_ Galaxy’s Edge at Disneyland park between May 31 and June 23, 2019 will need valid theme park admission and will be required to make a no-cost reservation, subject to availability, to access the land."



hummm....I think I kinda like that.  Hopefully it'll manage crowds a little.

Any announcement on same type of deal for WDW?


----------



## DarthGallifrey

rteetz said:


> SWGE will open May 31st! WDW AUGUST 29th!



I'm a crazy person and booked my first trip ever for Disneyland in late Sept but now Im cautiously optimistic with WDW opening sooner than thought it might alleviate a mad rush to Disneyland.  Either way, it is going to be a blast


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mollmoll4 said:


> Parks blog post details the 2-phase opening a bit more. Seems like it IS for both parks.
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-studios/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q2wo0307190313190002C



ah, so that's it ... it's "due to guest demand" ... not at all about making more $, silly me


----------



## JaxDad

rteetz said:


> Nope.


Gracias! I notice the link @mollmoll4 provided says "later this year."


----------



## rteetz

DLR resort hotel guests get guaranteed access to SWGE from May 31st through June 23rd.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

sherlockmiles said:


> Any announcement on same type of deal for WDW?



The article says no reservation will be needed for WDW, just valid theme park admission.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dolewhipdreams said:


> Interesting bit from that article: "Guests planning to visit_ Star Wars:_ Galaxy’s Edge at Disneyland park between May 31 and June 23, 2019 will need valid theme park admission and will be required to make a no-cost reservation, subject to availability, to access the land."
> 
> ETA: also this- "Now, if you’re as excited as we are about experiencing _Star Wars:_ Galaxy’s Edge, we have important information you should know before you go and begin your own _Star Wars_ adventure in a galaxy far, far away.  *Please check this post later today for details*."



I like that aspect - hopefully will reduce crowding inside the land ... will be interesting to see how you do that and also if there is a limit per day (I assume there must be) how upset people get if they can't get into the land


----------



## fatmanatee

dolewhipdreams said:


> Interesting bit from that article: "Guests planning to visit_ Star Wars:_ Galaxy’s Edge at Disneyland park between May 31 and June 23, 2019 will need valid theme park admission and will be required to make a no-cost reservation, subject to availability, to access the land."
> 
> ETA: also this- "Now, if you’re as excited as we are about experiencing _Star Wars:_ Galaxy’s Edge, we have important information you should know before you go and begin your own _Star Wars_ adventure in a galaxy far, far away.  *Please check this post later today for details*."


Smart move and the right move but again, think you'll end up with a lot of unhappy people who aren't paying attention to this (obviously not us).


----------



## mcd2745

rteetz said:


> Iger also mentioned the 3 new ships and new Caribbean island they are working on.




There was speculation the name of the first new ship may be revealed. I'm guessing that didn't happen?


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> DLR resort hotel guests get guaranteed access to SWGE from May 31st through June 23rd.



The room rate prices for those 3 resorts are going to be super high!


----------



## dolewhipdreams

Can we all just say a prayer/send good vibes to the Disney TAs out there who are probably stressed to the max and might not sleep for a few days


----------



## JaxDad

dolewhipdreams said:


> The article says no reservation will be needed for WDW, just valid theme park admission.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

dolewhipdreams said:


> I think that concept is more focused to die-hard Star Wars fans who aren't necessarily Disney fans. Hypothetically they may want to be there ASAP to see what they can, then won't mind coming back to catch what wasn't open.





TheMaxRebo said:


> well, I was thinking of the Star Wars non-Disney fans who have waited 40 years to fly the Falcon who will come as soon as they can to do that, and then book a 2nd trip that they weren't necessarily planning to do for when the rest of the land opens



No I totally agree for Star Wars fans. I'm just thinking of a) cost to get down there b) vacation time available to people c) realistically what anyone is going to be able to get done with ONE ride open which includes both Star Wars fans and people down there for a Disney vacation. Admittedly this is more the case IMO with WDW because of its size. Having just visited DLR 3 days was actually too much time for us because we just found ourselves doing rides we'd already done 4 times before lol.

The reservation aspect begrudingly makes sense for DLR because of it's size, landlocked nature, and extreme AP base. Opening up 1 ride still makes it silly in my mind though lol.


----------



## rteetz

dolewhipdreams said:


> Can we all just say a prayer/send good vibes to the Disney TAs out there who are probably stressed to the max and might not sleep for a few days


There is already a wait online to book.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> DLR resort hotel guests get guaranteed access to SWGE from May 31st through June 23rd.


Damn I have a room a couple weeks later.  At least I have guaranteed opening day access at World.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

How often do we get to see the videos that they share at the meetings?


----------



## rteetz

dolewhipdreams said:


> How often do we get to see the videos that they share at the meetings?


You don't


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Mrs. W

dolewhipdreams said:


> Interesting bit from that article: "Guests planning to visit_ Star Wars:_ Galaxy’s Edge at Disneyland park between May 31 and June 23, 2019 will need valid theme park admission and will be required to make a no-cost reservation, subject to availability, to access the land."
> 
> ETA: also this- "Now, if you’re as excited as we are about experiencing _Star Wars:_ Galaxy’s Edge, we have important information you should know before you go and begin your own _Star Wars_ adventure in a galaxy far, far away.  *Please check this post later today for details*."



I like this idea - interested to read more about it. We're going to Land in late July. I almost feel like I'd prefer if they kept the reservation system in place, unless they are that confident that the crowds will be manageable 2 months later.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

rteetz said:


> You don't


Bummer! That's what I figured.


----------



## Spaceguy55

I don't think AP previews will be happening like Pandora which was both rides.
Maybe they will offer them after opening like they did for TSL.


----------



## Anal Annie

Wait - what?!  Am working and don't have time to sort through every post.  Only 1 attraction opens Aug 29th?  What about the other one?


----------



## SG131

Spaceguy55 said:


> I don't think AP previews will be happening like Pandora which was both rides.
> Maybe they will offer them after opening like they did for TSL.


With pretty much all of sept being sold out now I hope not or that would mean an off-site stay for this out of state passholder.


----------



## Mome Rath

Anal Annie said:


> Wait - what?!  Am working and don't have time to sort through every post.  Only 1 attraction opens Aug 29th?  What about the other one?



For WDW, it opens later, we don't know when. (Rise of the Resistance opens later)

ETA; apparently DL is opening in phases as well


----------



## Spaceguy55

Still plenty of rooms right now thru September,even at a discount..sun and fun.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

Spaceguy55 said:


> Still plenty of rooms right now thru September,even at a discount..sun and fun.


For the next hour or so, maybe


----------



## Firebird060

So this is exciting, but I want in about 5 years for them to offer a Holloween type part for Star Wars Galaxy edge, where you can dress up in costume.


----------



## SG131

I’m hoping once this rush is done ap discounts for summer will be released.


----------



## fatmanatee

Mome Rath said:


> For WDW, it opens later, we don't know when. (Rise of the Resistance opens later)


Sounds like it's an issue for both parks, according to this link. We def need some clarity, kinda wish they announced the Phase 2 date but I get why they didn't.


----------



## SG131

dolewhipdreams said:


> For the next hour or so, maybe


I’m seeing almost no fun and sun offers at least in the value and moderates. Pop seems totally sold out weekend after Labor Day.


----------



## Gusey

Those people who booked to arrive after August 29 during the free dining offer must be feeling very lucky, right? Free dining + Star Wars opening = a good deal?


----------



## Mome Rath

Surely to goodness they aren't having problems with the tech for Rise?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Gusey said:


> Those people who booked to arrive after August 29 during the free dining offer must be feeling very lucky, right? Free dining + Star Wars opening = a good deal?



well, except for the people who specifically booked a trip them wanting to avoid the opening figuring now way it would happen while free dining is going on


----------



## dolewhipdreams

Oh interesting- any movies traditionally kept in the Disney Vault will eventually be available on Disney+


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mome Rath said:


> Surely to goodness they aren't having problems with the tech for Rise?



might not be tech problems per see, more just taking longer than the rest of the land to finish and as it is so new and so involved I am sure they want to get it right

Seems like these dates are earlier than anyone thought they would be so Rise might still be on track(less) for the original time frame, just the rest could be open early


----------



## scrappinginontario

Firebird060 said:


> All in all for those who booked there trip to miss the GE stuff,  you can think of it in 2 ways.  1 yes DHS will be packed and if you love DHS it might impact your park experience.In saying that think about the crowd levels at the other parks durring that time.  I would expect you will see a less busy Magic Kingdom because of the drain for DHS,  except for Party nights, this time between the Galaxy Edge Duel openings have the potential to pull down attendance at MK, people who want to go ASAP will go but the ones who want the full Experience will hold off,  and your more likely to have less 1 day local guests at MK as soon as it opens.


  That's one way to look at it but I'm looking at it as, those who will now book to go to SWGE will not just book 1 or 2 days and then head home.  They'll book a full trip and will need to go somewhere else the days that they're not at SWGE.  

UGH!  Think I'm going to start a poll somewhere to ask those now booking to go to SWGE, now many days are they booking for their trip.  I need to make some quick decisions about our early September trip here.\


----------



## The Pho

dolewhipdreams said:


> Oh interesting- any movies traditionally kept in the Disney Vault will eventually be available on Disney+


Hmm he said “entire Disney library” so Song of the South?


----------



## mollmoll4

Disney+ Will have *ALL movies from the vault* available!

Sign me up.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

height requirements: Rise of the Resistance: 40" ... Falcon: 38"

NO FASTPASSES FOR FALCON RIDE AT DISNEYLAND (at least initially)

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/height-re...no-fastpass-offered-on-smugglers-run-at-open/


----------



## SG131

The Pho said:


> Hmm he said “entire Disney library” so Song of the South?


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## SG131

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> height requirements: Rise of the Resistance: 40" ... Falcon: 38"
> 
> NO FASTPASSES FOR FALCON RIDE AT DISNEYLAND (at least initially)
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/height-re...no-fastpass-offered-on-smugglers-run-at-open/


It also says no fastpass plus at WDW! I hope they have port a potties in line....


----------



## rteetz

*Park Admission: *Regular theme park admission is required to enter *Disneyland* Park and *Disney’s Hollywood Studios*. There will not be a separate ticket for _Star Wars_: Galaxy’s Edge.  To visit _Star Wars_: Galaxy’s Edge at *Disneyland* Park between May 31 and June 23, 2019, guests *will need valid theme park admission and will be required to make a no-cost reservation, subject to availability, to access the land*.  We’ll share information on how to make a reservation at a later date. 

*Land Entry: *Because we anticipate galactic excitement during the opening months this year, we are planning ahead to deliver the best possible experiences for our guests.  _Star Wars:_ Galaxy's Edge will be open during normal park operating hours. It will not be included in Extra Magic Hour or Magic Morning at *Disneyland* Park. It will be open during Extra Magic Hours at *Disney’s Hollywood Studios*.

*Attractions: Disney FASTPASS* service, including access via *Disney MaxPass*, (at *Disneyland* Park) and *Disney FastPass+*service (at *Disney’s Hollywood Studios*) will not initially be offered at _Millennium Falcon_: Smugglers Run. We will continually evaluate our operations and services in order to help provide a great guest experience.

*Planning:*  You should also note that vacation packages, park tickets and Disney Resort hotel stays do not guarantee access to _Star Wars_: Galaxy’s Edge.  The land —including participation in its experiences—will be subject to capacity restraints and other restrictions.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

SG131 said:


> It also says no fastpass plus at WDW! I hope they have port a potties in line....


And snacks!


----------



## sherlockmiles

scrappinginontario said:


> That's one way to look at it but I'm looking at it as, those who will now book to go to SWGE will not just book 1 or 2 days and then head home.  They'll book a full trip and will need to go somewhere else the days that they're not at SWGE.
> 
> UGH!  Think I'm going to start a poll somewhere to ask those now booking to go to SWGE, now many days are they booking for their trip.  I need to make some quick decisions about our early September trip here.\




We're locked in.......had hoped to spend quite a bit of time at DHS - new toyland, haven't seen the 2 night shows (movies, star wars), 2 restaurants we've never been able to get in to...ugghh


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SG131 said:


> It also says no fastpass plus at WDW! I hope they have port a potties in line....



thanks - sorry, misread it the first time 

yeah, over 6 hours my bladder will need an escape pod


----------



## fatmanatee

Thinking ahead but I hope they build the GE reservations into the ticket buying process and make it seamless. You really have to make it clear in advance about whether or not people be able to make it in so you don't end up with too many people at the gates yelling about this. As for people who have already reserved tickets for dates when this is open, I guess send some emails out and hope everyone is paying attention?

(sorry it's my job to think about these things)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

honestly I am glad they are not having FP to start with.  Just make everyone wait - otherwise the standby line would be ridiculous if they followed the typical percentages of how many FP riders vs standby riders

for what was described, experiencing the queue is almost part of the story of the ride too


----------



## tarak

TheMaxRebo said:


> We are there Aug 6-13th - hoping for AP previews then!!!


We’re there from the 6th-23rd. Only two have APs, though.  I secured the trip hoping to about the madness after opening, but previews would definitely be cool.


----------



## rowrbazzle

TheMaxRebo said:


> thanks - sorry, misread it the first time
> 
> yeah, over 6 hours my bladder will need an escape pod



With no fast passes that should at least help reduce wait times some.


----------



## saskdw

I'm not understanding how no FP is improving guest experience?

If there is no FP by Christmas when we go it means no guest experience for us as we will not wait in those lines.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tarak said:


> We’re there from the 6th-23rd. Only two have APs, though.  I secured the trip hoping to about the madness after opening, but previews would definitely be cool.



Currently only I have an active AP, but we have another we haven't activated yet, but if there are preview's then we will activate my wife's as well so we can both go (assuming everyone has to have an AP vs being able to bring a +1)


----------



## crazy4wdw

mcd2745 said:


> There was speculation the name of the first new ship may be revealed. I'm guessing that didn't happen?


Wondering the same, has any detailed info on one of the new ships been announced???


----------



## DISnewjersey

tarak said:


> We’re there from the 6th-23rd. Only two have APs, though.  I secured the trip hoping to about the madness after opening, but previews would definitely be cool.



Similar. We go home on the 25th. Our trip will hopefully be the calm before the storm....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

saskdw said:


> I'm not understanding how no FP is improving guest experience?
> 
> If there is no FP by Christmas when we go it means no guest experience for us as we will not wait in those lines.



well, it makes it better for those that can't get a FP as I think typically it is you let 90% FP riders for every 10% standby  (or sometihng like that - it's pretty extreme) so now instead of everyone who couldn't get FP having to wait 8 hours everyone will have to wait 1 hour (or something like that)


----------



## DISnewjersey

saskdw said:


> I'm not understanding how no FP is improving guest experience?
> 
> If there is no FP by Christmas when we go it means no guest experience for us as we will not wait in those lines.



FP slows down the standby line. Best to have one line moving than it be at a standstill.


----------



## lugnut33

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, it makes it better for those that can't get a FP as I think typically it is you let 90% FP riders for every 10% standby  (or sometihng like that - it's pretty extreme) so now instead of everyone who couldn't get FP having to wait 8 hours everyone will have to wait 1 hour (or something like that)



Plus you get the additional experience of seeing the queue.


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> SWGE will open May 31st! WDW AUGUST 29th!


I'm really sad about this. I am going to be there that week and have a non-refundable stay booked at Bonnet Creek. I want nothing to do with the madness.


----------



## pkrieger2287

rteetz said:


> SWGE will open May 31st! WDW AUGUST 29th!



My wife and I just took a big deep relaxing breath... Glad we will avoid the initial craziness.


----------



## Jfsag123

My guess is no fastpasses because fast passes in their current form are free and they plan to sell expedited access to these attractions.


----------



## saskdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, it makes it better for those that can't get a FP as I think typically it is you let 90% FP riders for every 10% standby  (or sometihng like that - it's pretty extreme) so now instead of everyone who couldn't get FP having to wait 8 hours everyone will have to wait 1 hour (or something like that)



I doubt it will only be 1 hour wait.

I just told my wife they are opening without FP and her response was "let's just go to Universal, this is ridiculous"


----------



## lugnut33

OSUZorba said:


> I'm really sad about this. I am going to be there that week and have a non-refundable stay booked at Bonnet Creek. I want nothing to do with the madness.


Give Bob Iger a call, maybe he'll postpone the opening?


----------



## larry47591

I think it will be a great time to visit WDW this summer at least before August 29th.  I expect to see a very light summer crowd.  The World Showcase will be a ghost town


----------



## fatmanatee

saskdw said:


> I'm not understanding how no FP is improving guest experience?
> 
> If there is no FP by Christmas when we go it means no guest experience for us as we will not wait in those lines.


I think the issue is the logistics of having FP for an experience that most visitors will use FP on. I'm sure they have data on this and my guess is that they estimate that people who would use FP on this won't be happy with the wait even if they have FP so it's not worth having it at all. Keep it simple, let people know up front what the wait will be for everyone, and if some decide it's too long... sorry. That should change down the line, as diehards get their fix, but I have no idea when that would be.

How did they do this for Pandora and Frozen? I never really paid attention to what was happening there but I'm guessing that guided Disney in figuring out what to do here.


----------



## saskdw

DISnewjersey said:


> FP slows down the standby line. Best to have one line moving than it be at a standstill.



I don't care about the standby line because I'll never be in it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Jfsag123 said:


> My guess is no fastpasses because fast passes in their current form are free and they plan to sell expedited access to these attractions.



and/or promote hard ticket events for people that won't wait in even a hour line or whatever that it will get


----------



## lugnut33

saskdw said:


> I doubt it will only be 1 hour wait.
> 
> I just told my wife they are opening without FP and her response was "let's just go to Universal, this is ridiculous"



Unless you plan on a long enough stay to take advantage of the full +10 day booking window, I doubt you'd even get a fastpass.


----------



## sachilles

We were planning a columbus day trip at the swan using marriott points. Hadn't pulled the trigger yet, I expect those rooms will disappear soon. Wanted to go BEFORE it opened. 
Well I guess they were true it being a big announcement.


----------



## Firebird060

Glad I will be in Scotland in June,  might hit DLP while over there


----------



## Moliphino

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, except for the people who specifically booked a trip them wanting to avoid the opening figuring now way it would happen while free dining is going on



Yeah, that. I wanted low crowds.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

saskdw said:


> I don't care about the standby line because I'll never be in it.



well, they said they will re-evaluate later ... but guess if they don't change you just won't ride

obviously can never make everyone happy but as someone who very often stays off site and for locals, etc. this is great news


----------



## Jfsag123

TheMaxRebo said:


> and/or promote hard ticket events for people that won't wait in even a hour line or whatever that it will get



That’s part of what I meant they’d be selling. And even though I hate myself a little for it, I’ll probably buy in, which is what they’re (likely rightly) counting on.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Jfsag123 said:


> That’s part of what I meant they’d be selling. And even though I hate myself a little for it, I’ll probably buy in, which is what they’re (likely rightly) counting on.



I have never paid for a hard ticket even yet ... but I definitely would for here as I want to experience the land itself as much as the rides so I will pay to get to do that without shoulder to shoulder people


----------



## saskdw

lugnut33 said:


> Unless you plan on a long enough stay to take advantage of the full +10 day booking window, I doubt you'd even get a fastpass.



We have 14 nights booked. We always go for 2 weeks.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

crazy4wdw said:


> Wondering the same, has any detailed info on one of the new ships been announced???


None of the ship names were announced. Bob Iger only mentioned the 3 ships in the "exciting things to come" portion of the meeting.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Forbidden Journey didn't have it included on Express Pass for 7 years and Escape from Gringotts didn't have Express Pass for 3 years. Of course demand will be likely much higher than HP but still.

It *should* help with wait times but I'll be honest not having both attractions open when the land first opens up may interact with that.


----------



## rowrbazzle

saskdw said:


> I don't care about the standby line because I'll never be in it.



And with that the wait just got shorter. 

For me, it will depend on how long standby waits are. I heard estimates of 4 hours, but that was assuming fast pass. If this gets it down to half that, then we might do it. I have small kids, though, so we probably couldn't do much more than that.



Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> It *should* help with wait times but I'll be honest not having both attractions open when the land first opens up may interact with that.



That's a good point. I guess that's probably part of the reason. With only one ride and large percentages going to fast pass, the standby waits would be insane.


----------



## OSUZorba

fatmanatee said:


> Sounds like it's an issue for both parks, according to this link. We def need some clarity, kinda wish they announced the Phase 2 date but I get why they didn't.


I guessing they are doing this because they are having some issues with the ride. Considering it is a pretty ambitious ride that doesn't really surprise me.


----------



## saskdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> I have never paid for a hard ticket even yet ... but I definitely would for here as I want to experience the land itself as much as the rides so I will pay to get to do that without shoulder to shoulder people



As we've agreed upon in other threads I'd jump all over a low crowd DAH event for SWGE as well. My concern is they've never had these over Christmas when we'll be there.


----------



## Moliphino

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, they said they will re-evaluate later ... but guess if they don't change you just won't ride



Pretty much, yeah. If I could get a fastpass I would brave the masses to see the land, without any guarantee of riding without an extreme wait I'll just stay away.


----------



## lugnut33

Jfsag123 said:


> That’s part of what I meant they’d be selling. And even though I hate myself a little for it, I’ll probably buy in, which is what they’re (likely rightly) counting on.


If they did it for Toy Story Land you know they will really be pushing the Early Morning Magic at Galaxy's Edge. The Toy Story Land EMM was $79 per adult, $69 for kids, so you can bet it's going to be a bit more than that. Just a complete and total guess is it will cost $99 for adult.


----------



## saskdw

OSUZorba said:


> I guessing they are doing this because they are having some issues with the ride. Considering it is a pretty ambitious ride that doesn't really surprise me.



There's no problem with the ride. It wasn't expected to be open until November. The whole land is ahead of schedule. Rise of the Resistance just isn't 3 months ahead of schedule like everything else.


----------



## OSUZorba

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> height requirements: Rise of the Resistance: 40" ... Falcon: 38"
> 
> NO FASTPASSES FOR FALCON RIDE AT DISNEYLAND (at least initially)
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/height-re...no-fastpass-offered-on-smugglers-run-at-open/


Wasn't it you that suggested no FPs? Looks like they listened.  I really think that is a good idea.


----------



## Farro

Wow!!! This is so exciting!!! 

Even though we aren't going until May 2020, I'm excited about the early opening. More time for us to make plans based on what happens from August on.

So glad we booked already!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

saskdw said:


> There's no problem with the ride. It wasn't expected to be open until November. The whole land is ahead of schedule. Rise of the Resistance just isn't 3 months ahead of schedule like everything else.


DLR was expected to be open in June. No way would I have expected only 1 ride ready to be open. Was there ever an indication for DLR that there would be something not open then? 

That signals to me that they aren't done with construction. Given that it's both parks having the same ride not open it either means construction is taking longer or there's an issue with it that they want to work out the kinks with.

Now I will concede that it could have been their master plan all along I just don't remember hearing about only 1 ride being open at opening.


----------



## JETSDAD

Not happy about no FP's...gonna have to venture into the standby line....if I can even find where it ends.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

OSUZorba said:


> Wasn't it you that suggested no FPs? Looks like they listened.  I really think that is a good idea.


Hey I mentioned it too lol....and hoped that they wouldn't...


----------



## saskdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, they said they will re-evaluate later ... but guess if they don't change you just won't ride
> 
> obviously can never make everyone happy but as someone who very often stays off site and for locals, etc. this is great news



You would think they want to cater more to the onsite guests.


----------



## rteetz

JETSDAD said:


> Not happy about no FP's...gonna have to venture into the standby line....if I can even find where it ends.


Its a temporary thing and a good thing to help with crowds initially.


----------



## JETSDAD

rteetz said:


> Its a temporary thing and a good thing to help with crowds initially.


Yeah, but I will be there initially and would rather get a FP lol


----------



## rteetz

JETSDAD said:


> Yeah, but I will be there initially and would rather get a FP lol


Initially you’ll only have one ride anyways


----------



## OSUZorba

saskdw said:


> There's no problem with the ride. It wasn't expected to be open until November. The whole land is ahead of schedule. Rise of the Resistance just isn't 3 months ahead of schedule like everything else.


And the issue could just be fallen behind schedule. But it will be late at DLR.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

saskdw said:


> You would think they want to cater more to the onsite guests.



and to the increase $ that onsite guests bring.  That is probably the main reason I am surprised by this.  With the 60+10 incentive to stay on site - and to stay for longer periods of time to get hard to get FP, I thought having FP for these rides would be a great way to get people to say for a week or more on site (and of course they would jack up the price of the rooms as well)

Now there isn't the incentive to stay on site.  Well, at Disneyland there is for the opening month as you get guaranteed access to the land via the registration system.  Doesn't appear to be much incentive right now to staying on site at WDW - other than EMHs I guess (which there is definitely some value there - leveraged those the first week Pandora opened)


----------



## JETSDAD

rteetz said:


> Initially you’ll only have one ride anyways



One ride to try to get multiple FP's for day of....I'm up for that challenge!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Initially you’ll only have one ride anyways



good point - at least when both are up and running you split the FP (assuming they put them both as Tier 1, can't imagine that would not be the case) - with this everyone would go for the exact same FP so unless you can book at like 67 days you would have no shot


----------



## fatmanatee

OSUZorba said:


> I guessing they are doing this because they are having some issues with the ride. Considering it is a pretty ambitious ride that doesn't really surprise me.


I'm not sure of this. It IS insanely ambitious but the reason for this could easily be that everyone at the top wants the park open ASAP, because they know a lot of people are waiting until this opens to flood the park (hi, I'm included in this group). If it takes six months or more after opening to get Rise up and running, then I would def say there were issues with it. If it ends up opening a month or two later? I'd guess that this is all happening as a result of a push to get the park open as early as possible. 

Of course, right now, we have no idea when Phase 2 opens, and for all we know they'll wait until the last minute to make that announcement.


----------



## merry_nbright

If there’s no FastPass+, are they still going to do DAS? My mom can’t stand in line, it would kill her.


----------



## saskdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> good point - at least when both are up and running you split the FP (assuming they put them both as Tier 1, can't imagine that would not be the case) - with this everyone would go for the exact same FP so unless you can book at like 67 days you would have no shot



Yeah, maybe and hopefully this is because there is only one ride opening which would make it almost impossible for most people to get a FP. When the second ride opens they can add FP as usual. Most likely this will have all played out before we go.

All the unknowns make this a hard trip to plan for. We make ADR's in June, which means we need to pick park days. Really tough to do without knowing all the SWGE details.


----------



## Gusey

fatmanatee said:


> How did they do this for Pandora and Frozen? I never really paid attention to what was happening there but I'm guessing that guided Disney in figuring out what to do here.



With Pandora, the land reached capacity but people with  a fastpass for the attraction were still allowed in during their time slot if they were not already in the land. got quite messy as fastpasses for the attraction doubled up as a fastpass to the land. By having no fastpasses for Star Wars, it means that they can stick to capacity and not have a loophole of a fastpass to go over the land's capacity, hopefully to reduce crowding


----------



## chicagoshannon

So glad there won't be FP for the first while (hopefully 2 years or so).  Gives everyone an equal chance to ride.


----------



## Firebird060

merry_nbright said:


> If there’s no FastPass+, are they still going to do DAS? My mom can’t stand in line, it would kill her.


Bob Mentioned they are planning to do special accommodations for Disabilities, but he didnt mention what yet


----------



## fatmanatee

Gusey said:


> With Pandora, the land reached capacity but people with  a fastpass for the attraction were still allowed in during their time slot if they were not already in the land. got quite messy as fastpasses for the attraction doubled up as a fastpass to the land. By having no fastpasses for Star Wars, it means that they can stick to capacity and not have a loophole of a fastpass to go over the land's capacity, hopefully to reduce crowding


That would explain things! So they learned from that experience. I don't think there's a solution that will make everyone happy but the best way forward, at least early on, is to keep the logistics as simple as possible.


----------



## Spaceguy55

Not sure I understand how they could open the land a good 2-3 months earlier than most thought and think the Rise of the Resista is behind or having problems...


----------



## JETSDAD

People complain about the frenzy around Rope Drop...with no FP's in play I can see that being an even bigger nightmare (one that I'll still be excited to be a part of, but a nightmare none the less).


----------



## saskdw

chicagoshannon said:


> So glad there won't be FP for the first while (hopefully 2 years or so).  Gives everyone an equal chance to ride.



It will be for a month or so, not 2 years.


----------



## Spaceguy55

lining up for rope drop will start the night before


----------



## abs1978

So exciting!!  We go in July....I never thought our trip would be so close to the opening!!  I am happy to wait on Star Wars for a few years but I'm really hoping that the Mickey and Minnie ride will be open and running by then!  I'm guessing not since it wasn't mentioned today but I'm going to hope anyways.

Fun day to be a Disney fan!


----------



## NJlauren

Spaceguy55 said:


> lining up for rope drop will start the night before



I’m thinking it may be a midnight opening. I’m not even kidding, remember they did 24 hours at MK a few times.

I wouldn’t be surprised.... I have emm booked on the 28th, I’ll just sleep there


----------



## SG131

JETSDAD said:


> People complain about the frenzy around Rope Drop...with no FP's in play I can see that being an even bigger nightmare (one that I'll still be excited to be a part of, but a nightmare none the less).


I am viewing this rope drop as a challenge!

Side note I’m so glad for these boards. No one in my real life quite understands the excitement behind today’s announcement!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Spaceguy55 said:


> Not sure I understand how they could open the land a good 2-3 months earlier than most thought and think the Rise of the Resista is behind or having problems...


As it's been mentioned at least for DLR it's opening right on time..well it was said to open in June and it's opening May 31st. If you have some information that says that only 1 ride was planning on opening at that time please let me know because for DLR it is _not_ opening 2-3 months earlier than most thought.


----------



## Frank4202

UncleMike101 said:


> Fortunately it wasn't very far to fall for him to reach the floor.



Matilda did it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

merry_nbright said:


> If there’s no FastPass+, are they still going to do DAS? My mom can’t stand in line, it would kill her.



I would think there would have to be - my guess is they give you a return time based on the length of the standby line and have you go through the exit or something

Or maybe there is still a FP entrance that they just won't be using normally but DAS can


----------



## NJlauren

SG131 said:


> I am viewing this rope drop as a challenge!
> 
> Side note I’m so glad for these boards. No one in my real life quite understands the excitement behind today’s announcement!



Same same


----------



## wareagle57

merry_nbright said:


> If there’s no FastPass+, are they still going to do DAS? My mom can’t stand in line, it would kill her.



I thought they did DAS for rides that don't have FP. Do they not?


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

JETSDAD said:


> People complain about the frenzy around Rope Drop...with no FP's in play I can see that being an even bigger nightmare (one that I'll still be excited to be a part of, but a nightmare none the less).


It sure will be interesting. Thinking out loud I'm almost wondering if they open the gates early-ish and bring people in to line up to the land maybe in large groups in waves so there can be better control. OR if they only have certain tapstiles open to force a more orderly line and then let people in waves, etc. The land will reach capacity that's for sure. Letting people decide for themselves just how they will get to the land would be a really bad decision on Disney's part. At least for Star Wars they know they need more CMs on duty but I have a feeling those CMs will be just so overwhelmed it may not even make any difference having more.


----------



## OSUZorba

JETSDAD said:


> People complain about the frenzy around Rope Drop...with no FP's in play I can see that being an even bigger nightmare (one that I'll still be excited to be a part of, but a nightmare none the less).


TSL RD will be much easier.


----------



## rteetz

Spaceguy55 said:


> Not sure I understand how they could open the land a good 2-3 months earlier than most thought and think the Rise of the Resista is behind or having problems...


They want to get ahead of crowds. It may only be a couple weeks of Falcon only.


----------



## rteetz

wareagle57 said:


> I thought they did DAS for rides that don't have FP. Do they not?


They do


----------



## fatmanatee

Well on Twitter there's a lot of speculation about what's happening with Rise and that won't end until they announce an opening date. If there are indeed issues, I'm curious about what's happening, there's been talk about how ambitious it is but I don't recall any rumors about problems over there and the previews made it seem like they're making really good progress.


----------



## foodiddiedoo

I know I'm probably the only person interested about this, but I was really excited for Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railway opening potentially in time for my September 7-14th trip.  Was there any indication of opening date for that today, or just SWGE?  It seemed to me that it was going to be open ahead of SWGE from everything we've been told, so wondering if it's still going to happen.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

fatmanatee said:


> Well on Twitter there's a lot of speculation about what's happening with Rise and that won't end until they announce an opening date. If there are indeed issues, I'm curious about what's happening, there's been talk about how ambitious it is but I don't recall any rumors about problems over there and the previews made it seem like they're making really good progress.



I may be making too many assumptions but I haven't heard anything at all about any issues/delays and only that testing was going well, so my assumption is that it isn't really delayed or anything, just will be the last thing done and they knew they could get the rest of the land done earlier so pull a few people off of that to ensure the land is open early and then you get the added benefit of 2 opening days 

So at Disneyland, rather than scramble to ensure it is all ready by the end of June, you don't need to push as much there, have the rest of the land open May 31st and then open that in August or whatever (or maybe later if you need a 2nd bump)


----------



## Mome Rath

foodiddiedoo said:


> I know I'm probably the only person interested about this, but I was really excited for Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railway opening potentially in time for my September 7-14th trip.  Was there any indication of opening date for that today, or just SWGE?  It seemed to me that it was going to be open ahead of SWGE from everything we've been told, so wondering if it's still going to happen.



No MMRR news from the meeting.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

foodiddiedoo said:


> I know I'm probably the only person interested about this, but I was really excited for Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railway opening potentially in time for my September 7-14th trip.  Was there any indication of opening date for that today, or just SWGE?  It seemed to me that it was going to be open ahead of SWGE from everything we've been told, so wondering if it's still going to happen.



no mention of it, but if anything I think that means MMRR could be open early August or so as I can't imagine doing the grand opening for that on like Oct 1st when still in the craziness of opening month of GE


----------



## Firebird060

I dont think there are issues per say, other than that it is the longest attraction Disney has ever done, and its trackless, with multiple floors,  I suspect just getting everything in sync and the on site programing is taking time.  Yes they pre program these rides based off of specs for the ride before its built, but once a ride is built there are always things that may have been installed a bit different then the preprogram so there are issues that need to be worked out.  I dont think its anything large other than the ride is just a bit different then any other trackless system they have installed before


----------



## Spaceguy55

Here's some news...MDE has not crashed today !


----------



## merry_nbright

wareagle57 said:


> I thought they did DAS for rides that don't have FP. Do they not?



They do! But most rides just send us through the Fastpass line when it’s our time. 

Thanks for all the answers! We will be there opening weekend and if it’s not announced, I’ll let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## foodiddiedoo

TheMaxRebo said:


> no mention of it, but if anything I think that means MMRR could be open early August or so as I can't imagine doing the grand opening for that on like Oct 1st when still in the craziness of opening month of GE


Yeah I was thinking of basically losing the "grand opening" feel of the ride if it somehow came post SWGE.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> They want to get ahead of crowds. It may only be a couple weeks of Falcon only.


That would be nice. Phrasing "later in the year" doesn't make me think weeks though. Maybe it's just how they phrase it. But if it was weeks later why wouldn't you just open it up all at once. I understand crowds but weeks ain't going to be all that much different. For both DLR and WDW if it was weeks later they would still be within the timeframe they already mentioned so why even open at that time rather than wait the several weeks is my thought.


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> That would be nice. Phrasing "later in the year" doesn't make me think weeks though. Maybe it's just how they phrase it. But if it was weeks later why wouldn't you just open it up all at once. I understand crowds but weeks ain't going to be all that much different. For both DLR and WDW if it was weeks later they would still be within the timeframe they already mentioned so why even open at that time rather than wait the several weeks is my thought.


It’s all about working the crowds. Disney knows how big this will be. Resorts are already selling out.


----------



## sachilles

My guess is rise is on time, but not early. I'd guess they'll keep pushing, but don't want to announce a firm date they aren't confident in hitting.
I think opening early is a huge success considering recent disney projects, even if partially open.

Though a certain part of me thinks of Scotty on Star Trek....I'm giving her all she's got captain(when he knows he has more reserve). This could have been the date if everything goes to plan, and giving the cushion of the later date as a safety measure. I think Rivers of Light might have taught them that lesson.

The side benefit is I think it will firm up early fall and late summer reservations. It might spread the crowds a bit as some won't come unless the whole land is early. While others will have to be there the second phase 1 opens.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> It sure will be interesting. Thinking out loud I'm almost wondering if they open the gates early-ish and bring people in to line up to the land maybe in large groups in waves so there can be better control. OR if they only have certain tapstiles open to force a more orderly line and then let people in waves, etc. The land will reach capacity that's for sure. Letting people decide for themselves just how they will get to the land would be a really bad decision on Disney's part. At least for Star Wars they know they need more CMs on duty but I have a feeling those CMs will be just so overwhelmed it may not even make any difference having more.



definitely will need to do something with directing the crowd in towards Galaxy's Edge vs just opening the gates/dropping the rope and people make a mad dash

Could definitely see them letting people in early and have them line up (maybe open up Baseline Taphouse to sell them some early morning liquid courage) outside of the gates to GE

I do think they want that opening moment when people first get to go in as a group to be impactful


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> That would be nice. Phrasing "later in the year" doesn't make me think weeks though. Maybe it's just how they phrase it. But if it was weeks later why wouldn't you just open it up all at once. I understand crowds but weeks ain't going to be all that much different. For both DLR and WDW if it was weeks later they would still be within the timeframe they already mentioned so why even open at that time rather than wait the several weeks is my thought.



I wonder if they will hold off Rise at Disneyland until after the land opening at WDW - this way both have the land before either gets the 2nd ride vs like 2 "grand openings" at Disneyland before WDW has any


----------



## rteetz

I’m going to ask we move discussion of SWGE to the SWGE subforum. I know this is really the only topic today but we’ve gotta reign it in at some point. 

Thanks


----------



## Spaceguy55

Any word on if the entire land will be open and just "ROTR" will be the only part not accessible?


----------



## rteetz

Spaceguy55 said:


> Any word on if the entire land will be open and just "ROTR" will be the only part not accessible?


That seems to be the case.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> It’s all about working the crowds. Disney knows how big this will be. Resorts are already selling out.


But what I'm saying is if you're telling me it could be weeks..weeks aren't going to be different for crowds. I def. understand crowds..believe me I do..but that makes less sense if it's _that_ close to be opening for them to be doing it explictly due to crowds. Months later yes I understand that, weeks later just doesn't make as much sense in my mind if it's due to crowds. Unless you're expecting some significant adjustment in crowds in several weeks time.

*Didn't see the 'move to the other thread' til after. Feel free to respond to me on the other thread if you'll like to.


----------



## NJlauren

Two things I’m waiting on now, food and wine dates and Mickey and Minnie’s railway dates...

Thinking they may push Food and Wine back till after Labor Day?

Railway I’m thinking early August.

Thoughts?


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> But what I'm saying is if you're telling me it could be weeks..weeks aren't going to be different for crowds. I def. understand crowds..believe me I do..but that makes less sense if it's _that_ close to be opening for them to be doing it explictly due to crowds. Months later yes I understand that, weeks later just doesn't make as much sense in my mind if it's due to crowds. Unless you're expecting some significant adjustment in crowds in several weeks time.
> 
> *Didn't see the 'move to the other thread' til after. Feel free to respond to me on the other thread if you'll like to.


I understand what you’re saying. I think they know RotR won’t be ready for that date but everything else will so instead of waiting they are going to open and then have RotR open when it’s ready.


----------



## SG131

rteetz said:


> I’m going to ask we move discussion of SWGE to the SWGE subforum. I know this is really the only topic today but we’ve gotta reign it in at some point.
> 
> Thanks


I’ve got to say you let us go on longer than I expected!


----------



## rteetz

NJlauren said:


> Two things I’m waiting on now, food and wine dates and Mickey and Minnie’s railway dates...
> 
> Thinking they may push Food and Wine back till after Labor Day?
> 
> Railway I’m thinking early August.
> 
> Thoughts?


What do you mean moving food and wine?


----------



## NJlauren

rteetz said:


> What do you mean moving food and wine?



The last few years (2?) food and wine started in August.  I just doubt they will start it the same weekend Galaxy edge opens, so I’m thinking after Labor Day this year.


----------



## Firebird060

They wont push food and Wine back,  its also happens during the time of year where Disney also seems to have alot more conference business guest group reservations.  Food and Wine will happen when it currently does, After all the second half of the skyliner connects to Epcot.


----------



## rteetz

NJlauren said:


> The last few years (2?) food and wine started in August.  I just doubt they will start it the same weekend Galaxy edge opens, so I’m thinking after Labor Day this year.


I don’t think that will matter much. Maybe they’ll change it but they also want to even out crowds across all the parks so it’s possible they do have it that weekend. They need to absorb the people.


----------



## NJlauren

Firebird060 said:


> They wont push food and Wine back,  its also happens during the time of year where Disney also seems to have alot more conference business guest group reservations.  Food and Wine will happen when it currently does, After all the second half of the skyliner connects to Epcot.





rteetz said:


> I don’t think that will matter much. Maybe they’ll change it but they also want to even out crowds across all the parks so it’s possible they do have it that weekend. They need to absorb the people.



Also true... Im just waiting for the dates now....


----------



## SG131

I agree food and wine won’t start later. They want to get that money in from the Labor Day crowd (and now galaxys edge crowd). I’m thinking skyliner will have to open a few weeks before the 29th.  I can’t imagine they want to work out the kinks on opening day.


----------



## MissGina5

Firebird060 said:


> I dont think there are issues per say, other than that it is the longest attraction Disney has ever done, and its trackless, with multiple floors,  I suspect just getting everything in sync and the on site programing is taking time.  Yes they pre program these rides based off of specs for the ride before its built, but once a ride is built there are always things that may have been installed a bit different then the preprogram so there are issues that need to be worked out.  I dont think its anything large other than the ride is just a bit different then any other trackless system they have installed before



I think they are just staggering crowds they wont announce a second day until people have booked for this opening day before they announce the opening of the full land.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Description of Episode 9 preview from today 

https://www.slashfilm.com/star-wars-episode-9-footage-screened/


----------



## Moliphino

NJlauren said:


> The last few years (2?) food and wine started in August.  I just doubt they will start it the same weekend Galaxy edge opens, so I’m thinking after Labor Day this year.



Epcot starts having 10pm closures on Friday August 30 and Saturday August 31, isn't that something they usually do during F&W? I can't see past that week, but prior weeks have 9pm closes.


----------



## YesterDark

Interesting timing on SWGE. I wonder if there would be any additional effects of that opening date for the rest of August?

Less crowds?
Additional discounts on hotel rooms?

I wouldn't mind adding an extra day or two with a split stay if there is a deal to be had.


----------



## scrappinginontario

JETSDAD said:


> Not happy about no FP's...gonna have to venture into the standby line....if I can even find where it ends.


I believe the end of the line with be somewhere in Georgia!


----------



## SJMajor67

Another big questions is, since these dates were announced today, what is Universal going to announce to counter this? Their third gate? You have to think something is coming, and fairly soon.


----------



## Firebird060

I wonder how long before Disney announces plans for Star Wars land to be In DLP with there addition to there Studios  and how long it takes to make it over to the Asian Market


----------



## rteetz

Firebird060 said:


> I wonder how long before Disney announces plans for Star Wars land to be In DLP with there addition to there Studios  and how long it takes to make it over to the Asian Market


Star Wars was already announced as part of their Studios expansion.


----------



## intertile

TheMaxRebo said:


> honestly I am glad they are not having FP to start with.  Just make everyone wait - otherwise the standby line would be ridiculous if they followed the typical percentages of how many FP riders vs standby riders
> 
> for what was described, experiencing the queue is almost part of the story of the ride too


If there is no FP, then wait times will be better.  Specifically since they will only let the land fill to capacity.  Problem will be that you will probably wait 3 hours to enter the land and then 2-3 hours on line.


----------



## Firebird060

rteetz said:


> Star Wars was already announced as part of their Studios expansion.




Well  I guess i missed that, lol  not surprising though, I know Star Wars isnt as big In Asia but i still expect one of the three parks to try and get it purely for the ride factor if not the themeing


----------



## Tigger's ally

scrappinginontario said:


> I believe the end of the line with be somewhere in Georgia!



Wonder if the Peach Pass I ordered for our drive through Atlanta will let us bypass up some folks in that line/?


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

intertile said:


> If there is no FP, then wait times will be better.  Specifically since they will only let the land fill to capacity.  Problem will be that you will probably wait 3 hours to enter the land and then 2-3 hours on line.


Better that IMO than having people get around that with the very very very few people who will have the stars align and FPs made for it. And it would have been the same thing if there had been a TS place and ADRs got you into the land.

I wonder if they will do what they did for HP and have a return ticket time for later on in the day when Hogsmeade for instance reached capacity. That way you could still do other stuff and just come back to enter after X time. I don't know if they did that all the time but I know they did that for at least some of the time.


----------



## intertile

rteetz said:


> They want to get ahead of crowds. It may only be a couple weeks of Falcon only.


I'm thinking may be about 5-6 weeks, as insiders were saying end of october early november for the opening before this announcement.


----------



## rteetz

intertile said:


> I'm thinking may be about 5-6 weeks, as insiders were saying end of october early november for the opening before this announcement.


It definitely sounds like it will be over a month.


----------



## fatmanatee

SJMajor67 said:


> Another big questions is, since these dates were announced today, what is Universal going to announce to counter this? Their third gate? You have to think something is coming, and fairly soon.


An update on Super Nintendo Land would be nice.


----------



## rteetz

fatmanatee said:


> An update on Super Nintendo Land would be nice.


Which has been recently rumored to be part of the third gate rather than an already existing park.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Some burried news, Disney+ will eventually include the entire vault

https://io9.gizmodo.com/disneys-streaming-service-will-eventually-include-all-o-1833129596


----------



## Gusey

Firebird060 said:


> Well  I guess i missed that, lol  not surprising though, I know Star Wars isnt as big In Asia but i still expect one of the three parks to try and get it purely for the ride factor if not the themeing


It is runoured to be a smaller version of Galaxy's Edge, with just the Millennium Falcon attraction I believe, with today's news making that rumour a bit more believable.


----------



## Gusey

All the details from the shareholder meeting in one place for anyone who wants a breakdown of info 
https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...g-dates-and-more-in-twdc-shareholder-meeting/

Seems to suggest a Tomorrowland renovation will be the next main focus after the Epcot update


----------



## rteetz

Gusey said:


> All the details from the shareholder meeting in one place for anyone who wants a breakdown of info
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...g-dates-and-more-in-twdc-shareholder-meeting/
> 
> Seems to suggest a Tomorrowland renovation will be the next main focus after the Epcot update


A question was asked during the meeting and Bob said Tomorrowland is being looked at but nothing to announce as of yet.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Some burried news, Disney+ will eventually include the entire vault
> 
> https://io9.gizmodo.com/disneys-streaming-service-will-eventually-include-all-o-1833129596



Still very curious about the definition of “entire” vault.   I really want Wonderful World of Color and all of the shorts.  I also just don’t see Song of the South going up.  And will they still rotate them?


----------



## Farro

I feel like they should release 2020 resort packages/pricing earlier than normal due to the news today.

They won't, but it would be nice!


----------



## Firebird060

Who knows, with how early the released Discounts this year for Dinning,  maybe Disney is trying to give people even more time to plan,  with SWGE we already know were are going to see more packages being booked.   They might release there rack rate increase and packing earlier then we expect this year for next year


----------



## scrappinginontario

Farro said:


> I feel like they should release 2020 resort packages/pricing earlier than normal due to the news today.
> 
> They won't, but it would be nice!


 My understanding is they open 499 days in advance so it's a rolling window with 1 new day opening each day.  I believe you need to call to get those dates though.  So far online it's just until Dec 31, 2019.


----------



## Farro

scrappinginontario said:


> My understanding is they open 499 days in advance so it's a rolling window with 1 new day opening each day.  I believe you need to call to get those dates though.  So far online it's just until Dec 31, 2019.



Yeah, I'm already booked for May 2020, but at this year's highest rack rate. We won't know the actual price until they release packages in June/July.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## closetmickey

Jfsag123 said:


> My guess is no fastpasses because fast passes in their current form are free and they plan to sell expedited access to these attractions.


Oh that would stink!!!!


----------



## closetmickey

To be even worse without FP, I’d hate to be the CM managing the rope drop crowd!!

Edited: sorry- just read ropedrop was already mentioned


----------



## MissGina5

The Pho said:


> Still very curious about the definition of “entire” vault.   I really want Wonderful World of Color and all of the shorts.  I also just don’t see Song of the South going up.  And will they still rotate them?


can we get some disney sing a long songs goin? And just classic mickey and friends cartoons they used to have those compilation VHS tapes and I would DIE to be able to watch them online.


----------



## FoxC63

closetmickey said:


> To be even worse without FP, I’d hate to be the CM managing the rope drop crowd!!



Combined with the heat and humidity.  No thanks!  Definitely exciting news.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More SWGE concept art

http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/photo...ice-and-milk-stand-in-star-wars-galaxys-edge/


----------



## Spaceguy55

Spaceguy55 said:


> Here's some news...MDE has not crashed today !


Just to add to this..I would have to say as someone playing around with MDE today across 3 browsers...*IT* has really done a good job. Normally it would impossible to get anything done on a day like today..I've been making multiple changes and MDE has never been this easy


----------



## skier_pete

Holy Cow - I have been unable to get to this thread for a few days and you guys go get the news of the year! (Well, until D23.) 

I personally like these dates. We will be in DLR for D23 late-August, which means 2.5 months of SW:GE being open, which hopefully means MOST of the crowds will have died down and it's also should be after SoCal schools are back in session. We are planning Feb 2020 for WDW, which gives it nearly 6 months for that, which again means hopefully the crazy crowds have receded and certainly by then both rides are open even if they are not at DLR. I have never been one of the "I must be the first one to see it!" so I'm good. My worst fear was a delay to late summer at DLR and December at WDW. 

(To those saying "maybe the crowds won't be bad at the other parks" - I think that's a pretty sizable "maybe". The draw of SW:GE will be partially from locals, which won't affect other parks, but will also be general die hard fans / vacationers / week-long stays. If there is truly a surge in the second category, the result is that though DHS entries could be massive, the overall attendance will also likely spike in those first few weeks after people spend an entire day waiting for one ride. I think there's a good chance that long term (after 1-2 months) the affect is more a "DHS only" surge, but the first month or so could see a rise across the entire resort.)


----------



## soniam

SJMajor67 said:


> Another big questions is, since these dates were announced today, what is Universal going to announce to counter this? Their third gate? You have to think something is coming, and fairly soon.



Not likely. You won't hear boo out of Universal until at most a year from opening. The 3rd gate is more than a year from opening.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Citizens Watch sponsors Captain Marvel

http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/citiz...d-unveils-official-captain-marvel-timepieces/


----------



## The Pho

soniam said:


> Not likely. You won't hear boo out of Universal until at most a year from opening. The 3rd gate is more than a year from opening.


I think they know they can’t top Star Wars.  They’ll announce the 3rd park to counter something like the 50th.  Waiting until only a year wouldn’t help them much.  It would have to be well underway at that point and known to those that pay some attention.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> I think they know they can’t top Star Wars.  They’ll announce the 3rd park to counter something like the 50th.  Waiting until only a year wouldn’t help them much.  It would have to be well underway at that point and known to those that pay some attention.


Yeah I think they are going with the Potter Coaster in WDW and Jurassic World ride in Hollywood for this year and then maybe in 2020 officially announce the 3rd gate.


----------



## soniam

The Pho said:


> I think they know they can’t top Star Wars.  They’ll announce the 3rd park to counter something like the 50th.  Waiting until only a year wouldn’t help them much.  It would have to be well underway at that point and known to those that pay some attention.



I didn't mean a year from now. I meant a year before opening.



rteetz said:


> Yeah I think they are going with the Potter Coaster in WDW and Jurassic World ride in Hollywood for this year and then maybe in 2020 officially announce the 3rd gate.



2021 or 2022 are the rumored opening years, so 2020 might be likely. However, they have the Jurassic coaster here that's probably 2020.


----------



## The Pho

soniam said:


> I didn't mean a year from now. I meant a year before opening.



I know. I think that’s too late for an announcement.  They’d be far along with construction by then.  It’s one thing to wait that long for a ride, or even a land kind of, but a park is different.


----------



## rteetz

soniam said:


> I didn't mean a year from now. I meant a year before opening.
> 
> 
> 
> 2021 or 2022 are the rumored opening years, so 2020 might be likely. However, they have the Jurassic coaster here that's probably 2020.


I think 2021 is pushing it for them to have the park open. A theme park is a little different from a land or water park.


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Citizens Watch sponsors Captain Marvel
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/citiz...d-unveils-official-captain-marvel-timepieces/



That's a nice watch. Y'all remember the Swatch Watch from the 80's 


I no longer wear time pieces.


----------



## soniam

The Pho said:


> I know. I think that’s too late for an announcement.  They’d be far along with construction by then.  It’s one thing to wait that long for a ride, or even a land kind of, but a park is different.



They got bitten with the first Wizarding World, so they tend to be slow about announcing things. I don't think it will be this year. If they announce it next year, it would be late in the year. Universal doesn't really care if they are far along with construction. They don't feel they have to announce just because there are cranes.



rteetz said:


> I think 2021 is pushing it for them to have the park open. A theme park is a little different from a land or water park.



I agree. I am more inclined to even think 2023, but I am also used to WDW-time There are some though who think they could pull it off by the end of 2021. I wish I had whatever they are drinking.


----------



## Dentam

Just saw the SWGE news.  There goes my thought that I might have one more nice, empty Labor Day week trip as a possibility!  Well played, Disney, well played.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
First look at Play Disney Parks app SWGE features

http://www.mouseinfo.com/new/2019/0...laxys-edge/amp/#click=https://t.co/FZVTPngSV2


----------



## YesterDark

SJMajor67 said:


> Another big questions is, since these dates were announced today, what is Universal going to announce to counter this? Their third gate? You have to think something is coming, and fairly soon.



Nothing. You can't beat the buzz and the PR behind A) a major Star Wars announcement B) A major announcement of a land opening from Disney and C) the combination of both. If you're Universal you let them have their day and carry on. You ain't beating this.


----------



## MommaBerd

MissGina5 said:


> can we get some disney sing a long songs goin? And just classic mickey and friends cartoons they used to have those compilation VHS tapes and I would DIE to be able to watch them online.



I can’t “like” this post enough!!!


----------



## skier_pete

I think kind of like with Disney - where Harry Potter inspired all the growth we've seen in the last 4 years, but at the time Disney knew it couldn't compete so it didn't.  I think this is partly why they haven't attempted to get the 3rd gate open sooner - they probably felt that competition with Star Wars was too tough for the first 1-2 years. They let Disney go for a year or so, and then say "Hey, the Star Wars stuff was neat, but look at THIS!"


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

I'm in the camp that just because one company announces something doesn't mean the other company has to or is going to announce something to try and one up. And just because a company announces something just after the other was did doesn't mean it's always to one up the other (speaking towards the potter coaster comments some people had when it was announced). They are competitors but it doesn't mean they have to compete news for news 24/7.

Immediate one upmanship works for some things but it's not needed for everything. Ticket increases are about the only thing I expect for one to announce and another to follow.

I for one appreciate what each company has to offer and am content to soak up whatever information each company announces


----------



## JaxDad

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I'm in the camp that just because one company announces something doesn't mean the other company has to or is going to announce something to try and one up. And just because a company announces something just after the other was did doesn't mean it's always to one up the other (speaking towards the potter coaster comments some people had when it was announced). They are competitors but it doesn't mean they have to compete news for news 24/7.
> 
> Immediate one upmanship works for some things but it's not needed for everything. Ticket increases are about the only thing I expect for one to announce and another to follow.
> 
> I for one appreciate what each company has to offer and am content to soak up whatever information each company announces


Yeah. I never understood people who seem to think of the two companies like a couple idiot professional athletes having a Twitter war before the big game.


----------



## osully

I’m with everyone still wondering when  MMRR will open! That is very important for me on our November trip since honestly Mickey’s first ride is a big deal!


----------



## rteetz

osully said:


> I’m with everyone still wondering when  MMRR will open! That is very important for me on our November trip since honestly Mickey’s first ride is a big deal!


I think it will be right around the SWGE opening.


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Walls are down at Jaleo
> 
> https://twitter.com/bioreconstruct/status/1102216925684350976?s=21


Is there an opening date for Jaleo?  I think dh would like this place and it'll be a great way to escape the SWGE madness when we sneak in our opening week trip.


----------



## rteetz

ksromack said:


> Is there an opening date for Jaleo?  I think dh would like this place and it'll be a great way to escape the SWGE madness when we sneak in our opening week trip.


It is supposed to open this month.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Dine with Royalty During Disney Princess Breakfast Adventures at Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel & Spa


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> It is supposed to open this month.


Hm.  Nothing available for ADR yet.  Probably won't need one necessarily but I like having them for planning purposes.


----------



## rteetz

ksromack said:


> Hm.  Nothing available for ADR yet.  Probably won't need one necessarily but I like having them for planning purposes.


Once the date is announced I am sure they will become available.


----------



## Farro

Soooo, any rumors of any other big refurbs coming, outside of Spaceship Earth? I wonder if now that Galaxy's Edge will be open, if they feel that will be a good time to close Everest for an extended refurb. 

god I hope not.


----------



## soniam

JaxDad said:


> Yeah. I never understood people who seem to think of the two companies like a couple idiot professional athletes having a Twitter war before the big game.



At the beginning of Universal Orlando, there was a big rivalry due to the bad blood with Eisner "stealing" Universal's ideas. There may be some stuff that has still lingered, but I think it's mostly dissipated, especially with the creative talent going back and forth between the two. When Walt was looking to build Disneyland, he even talked with the heads of Universal at the time.


----------



## ksromack

Just something interesting to me......just saw a Universal commercial, prime time on NBC.  I wonder how many more of these commercials we will be seeing in the future?


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

ksromack said:


> Just something interesting to me......just saw a Universal commercial, prime time on NBC.  I wonder how many more of these commercials we will be seeing in the future?


You mean the Universal commercials I've _already_ been seeing over and over again for many many months? Same for Disney World.

I see both companies's commercials all the time.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

soniam said:


> At the beginning of Universal Orlando, there was a big rivalry due to the bad blood with Eisner "stealing" Universal's ideas. There may be some stuff that has still lingered, but I think it's mostly dissipated, especially with the creative talent going back and forth between the two. When Walt was looking to build Disneyland, he even talked with the heads of Universal at the time.


Ohhh that's interesting tidbits of information. I don't think I knew that before.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Soooo, any rumors of any other big refurbs coming, outside of Spaceship Earth? I wonder if now that Galaxy's Edge will be open, if they feel that will be a good time to close Everest for an extended refurb.
> 
> god I hope not.


Could see some more in MK prior to the 50th. Nothing too major but there will be refurbs.


----------



## rteetz

soniam said:


> At the beginning of Universal Orlando, there was a big rivalry due to the bad blood with Eisner "stealing" Universal's ideas. There may be some stuff that has still lingered, but I think it's mostly dissipated, especially with the creative talent going back and forth between the two. When Walt was looking to build Disneyland, he even talked with the heads of Universal at the time.


Yep, Eisner with Paramount prior to Disney knew about Universal's plans to build a studio park in Orlando and when he got the CEO job at Disney fast tracked DHS. Currently Brian Roberts and Bob Iger have gone toe to toe so to speak and there is a rivalry still of sorts. Universal knows what Disney has in terms of market share and they want more of it.


----------



## Amy11401

NJlauren said:


> The last few years (2?) food and wine started in August.  I just doubt they will start it the same weekend Galaxy edge opens, so I’m thinking after Labor Day this year.


I wonder if it possible that they will actually move up Food and Wine by a week or so?


----------



## danikoski

Wow...we almost booked the week before Labor Day. Instead, decided to do early June for our WDW trip. The whole point of this trip is to go before SWGE craziness. Thank goodness we picked June!

In fall 2020 we might go... interested to see what the hard ticket events will be.

I also thought they'd announce an opening date for MMRR.  And I definitely think the Skyliner will probably open end of July/beginning of August. Although I thought SWGE would open the first week of November, so what do I know


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New footage from inside SWGE at Disneyland 

https://twitter.com/abc7robmcmillan/status/1103820258924589056?s=21


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Refillable Mugs Featuring “Mickey Through The Years” Debuting Across Walt Disney World Resorts


----------



## Clockwork

scrappinginontario said:


> My understanding is they open 499 days in advance so it's a rolling window with 1 new day opening each day.  I believe you need to call to get those dates though.  So far online it's just until Dec 31, 2019.


You can book resort/rooms 499 days in advance but they are only letting you book packages till 12/31 as of right now. I tried to book a January package this morning and was told the packages for 2020 probably won’t be released til April. I wish I could have booked the whole package but at this point I’m glad I’ve got a room.


----------



## Clockwork

********** said:


> Holy Cow - I have been unable to get to this thread for a few days and you guys go get the news of the year! (Well, until D23.)
> 
> I personally like these dates. We will be in DLR for D23 late-August, which means 2.5 months of SW:GE being open, which hopefully means MOST of the crowds will have died down and it's also should be after SoCal schools are back in session. We are planning Feb 2020 for WDW, which gives it nearly 6 months for that, which again means hopefully the crazy crowds have receded and certainly by then both rides are open even if they are not at DLR. I have never been one of the "I must be the first one to see it!" so I'm good. My worst fear was a delay to late summer at DLR and December at WDW.
> 
> (To those saying "maybe the crowds won't be bad at the other parks" - I think that's a pretty sizable "maybe". The draw of SW:GE will be partially from locals, which won't affect other parks, but will also be general die hard fans / vacationers / week-long stays. If there is truly a surge in the second category, the result is that though DHS entries could be massive, the overall attendance will also likely spike in those first few weeks after people spend an entire day waiting for one ride. I think there's a good chance that long term (after 1-2 months) the affect is more a "DHS only" surge, but the first month or so could see a rise across the entire resort.)




Absolutely, it will be a madhouse at all the parks for the next year.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

In Captain Marvel news ...

Review bombers have driven the rotten tomato score down to the lowest in the MCU (18 points below Hulk)

Critics reviews overall very positive

Latest projection is $120m opening 

https://comicbook.com/marvel/2019/02/23/captain-marvel-rotten-tomatoes-review-bombing/


I am seeing it tomorrow night and rather excited


----------



## osully

TheMaxRebo said:


> In Captain Marvel news ...
> 
> Review bombers have driven the rotten tomato score down to the lowest in the MCU (18 points below Hulk)
> 
> Critics reviews overall very positive
> 
> Latest projection is $120m opening
> 
> https://comicbook.com/marvel/2019/02/23/captain-marvel-rotten-tomatoes-review-bombing/
> 
> 
> I am seeing it tomorrow night and rather excited


I saw it last night at the “sneak preview” and thought it was OK. Will probably never re-watch. Similar to the Thor movies (before Ragnarok of course which was amazing) or Doctor Strange.


----------



## OSUZorba

TheMaxRebo said:


> In Captain Marvel news ...
> 
> Review bombers have driven the rotten tomato score down to the lowest in the MCU (18 points below Hulk)
> 
> Critics reviews overall very positive
> 
> Latest projection is $120m opening
> 
> https://comicbook.com/marvel/2019/02/23/captain-marvel-rotten-tomatoes-review-bombing/
> 
> 
> I am seeing it tomorrow night and rather excited


This is why I always read the reviews and don't go off the percentages.

Is there a reason why people are review bombing it? Is it just that it has a woman lead or is there more to it than that?


----------



## jade1

osully said:


> I saw it last night at the “sneak preview” and thought it was OK. Will probably never re-watch. Similar to the Thor movies (before Ragnarok of course which was amazing) or Doctor Strange.



Yea same here. Filled some holes etc, worth going to as a fan of it all.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OSUZorba said:


> This is why I always read the reviews and don't go off the percentages.
> 
> Is there a reason why people are review bombing it? Is it just that it has a woman lead or is there more to it than that?



some people are viewing Brie Larson as a "Social Justice Warrior" and are more boycotting her and the fact Disney picked someone to lead the movie who is so outwardly political, etc. (she was mandating that the pres at her press junction was diverse, things like that) vs just sticking to focusing on the movie


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Speaking of Captain America, the limited edition magic band is now available at shopdisney.com

https://www.shopdisney.com/captain-...68|&CMP=AFL-AffLSGen&att=LSGenAffl&EFC=224510


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Briar Rose Gold Minnie Ear Headbands Coming to Disney Parks This April


----------



## rteetz

*News*

SHOP: New Spring Floral Tinker Bell Dooney & Bourke Collection Now Available on shopDisney


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Next v.i.PASSHOLDER Exclusive After-Hours Event Announced for March 21


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disneyland Paris, Mars Media Co-Hosting Dota 2 Major Esports Competition


----------



## Moliphino

TheMaxRebo said:


> In Captain Marvel news ...
> 
> Review bombers have driven the rotten tomato score down to the lowest in the MCU (18 points below Hulk)
> 
> Critics reviews overall very positive
> 
> Latest projection is $120m opening
> 
> https://comicbook.com/marvel/2019/02/23/captain-marvel-rotten-tomatoes-review-bombing/
> 
> 
> I am seeing it tomorrow night and rather excited



I saw it with my sister last night and we both enjoyed it. Seeing it again (in 3D this time) tonight.


----------



## The Pho

OSUZorba said:


> Is there a reason why people are review bombing it? Is it just that it has a woman lead or is there more to it than that?



I copied the quote that started it below.  Basically some people are interpreting her comments as saying this movie isn’t for them and they shouldn’t see it or review it.  

“I don’t need a 40-year-old white dude to tell me what didn’t work about A Wrinkle in Time. It wasn’t made for him! I want to know what it meant to women of color, biracial women, to teen women of color.

Am I saying I hate white dudes? No, I am not. What I am saying is if you make a movie that is a love letter to women of color, there is an insanely low chance a woman of color will have a chance to see your movie, and review your movie.”


----------



## OSUZorba

The Pho said:


> I copied the quote that started it below.  Basically some people are interpreting her comments as saying this movie isn’t for them and they shouldn’t see it or review it.
> 
> “I don’t need a 40-year-old white dude to tell me what didn’t work about A Wrinkle in Time. It wasn’t made for him! I want to know what it meant to women of color, biracial women, to teen women of color.
> 
> Am I saying I hate white dudes? No, I am not. What I am saying is if you make a movie that is a love letter to women of color, there is an insanely low chance a woman of color will have a chance to see your movie, and review your movie.”


I see. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Mal6586

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Next v.i.PASSHOLDER Exclusive After-Hours Event Announced for March 21


Dang! Missing it by a week!


----------



## MommaBerd

The Pho said:


> I copied the quote that started it below.  Basically some people are interpreting her comments as saying this movie isn’t for them and they shouldn’t see it or review it.
> 
> “I don’t need a 40-year-old white dude to tell me what didn’t work about A Wrinkle in Time. It wasn’t made for him! I want to know what it meant to women of color, biracial women, to teen women of color.
> 
> Am I saying I hate white dudes? No, I am not. What I am saying is if you make a movie that is a love letter to women of color, there is an insanely low chance a woman of color will have a chance to see your movie, and review your movie.”



Was this quote from Brie Larson?


----------



## The Pho

MommaBerd said:


> Was this quote from Brie Larson?


Yes


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MommaBerd said:


> Was this quote from Brie Larson?



yeah, which is why she wanted more diversity in who was covering her press conferences and press junket stops, etc. 

which, as literally a 40-year old white dude I totally get ... but at the same time, sometimes movies are just not great (I actually thought Wrinkle in Time was better than a lot of the really negative reviews, but not an overall great movie)

I think like anything, critics can only show you so much - and if you find a few who seem to have similar takes as you do to other movies, then that is great.  Otherwise, just go see what you want


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News
*
Spotlight: Celebrate the Sounds of Pandora - The World of Avatar on Apple Music!

The land's official album is now available on Apple Music and in the Play Disney Parks App. The soundtrack features 12 songs from the land, including the score to the guest-favorite Avatar Flight of Passage and Na'vi River Journey attractions!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> Spotlight: Celebrate the Sounds of Pandora - The World of Avatar on Apple Music!
> 
> The land's official album is now available on Apple Music and in the Play Disney Parks App. The soundtrack features 12 songs from the land, including the score to the guest-favorite Avatar Flight of Passage and Na'vi River Journey attractions!




This give's me hope they will do the same for the score for Galaxy's Edge


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> Spotlight: Celebrate the Sounds of Pandora - The World of Avatar on Apple Music!
> 
> The land's official album is now available on Apple Music and in the Play Disney Parks App. The soundtrack features 12 songs from the land, including the score to the guest-favorite Avatar Flight of Passage and Na'vi River Journey attractions!


Not sure why they just announced this now as it’s been on Apple Music for at least a month now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

3D Renderings of the inside of Lightning McQueen's Racing Academy

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/photos-in...-racing-academy-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/

Definitely still reminds me of the set up they used for Terminator 3D at Universal, guess mixed with a bit of Turtle Talk with Crush as Lightning will interact with the audience


----------



## Brocktoon

jade1 said:


> Yea same here. Filled some holes etc, worth going to as a fan of it all.



Yep, saw it last night as well and felt it was OK but would not write home about ... pretty much bottom tier for the Marvel movies but still watchable.  Which is a shame because Carol Danvers has been such a great character in recent years of the comics.  It almost seemed like this movie was rushed to fit into the current MCU (Marvel movies) as a fast response to Wonder Woman.  I don't want to get into the all the diversity/politics talk, but as a huge comics fan the movie did make some pretty strange gender swap changes to Captain Marvel's origin.  While I don't want to get into the specifics (no spoilers!) in my opinion the origin changes did nothing to enrich the story, and for people familiar with the comics it was pretty odd ... ie like what Iron Man 3 did to the Mandarin odd


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> 3D Renderings of the inside of Lightning McQueen's Racing Academy
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/photos-in...-racing-academy-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/
> 
> Definitely still reminds me of the set up they used for Terminator 3D at Universal, guess mixed with a bit of Turtle Talk with Crush as Lightning will interact with the audience


These are from the Inside Disney Parks video I posted yesterday.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS* (maybe?)

Looks like some construction equipment and workers seen at Wonders of Life Pavilion

http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/photo...construction-zone-for-upcoming-play-pavilion/


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS* (maybe?)
> 
> Looks like some construction equipment and workers seen at Wonders of Life Pavilion
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/photo...construction-zone-for-upcoming-play-pavilion/


I just saw this but it looks like they are just power washing it or something.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I just saw this but it looks like they are just power washing it or something.



so you mean, stating that "The former Wonders of Life pavilion is now a construction zone" is perhaps exaggerating a bit?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> so you mean, stating that "The former Wonders of Life pavilion is now a construction zone" is perhaps exaggerating a bit?


That’s Disney news for ya


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> Yeah I think they are going with the Potter Coaster in WDW and Jurassic World ride in Hollywood for this year and then maybe in 2020 officially announce the 3rd gate.



You mean 4th gate


----------



## Mr. Mickey

Is there an official Disney+ thread that i just can’t find? I’d love to talk about the big news of there being no more Disney vault and every Disney film being announced for the service


----------



## saskdw

Went to the opening of Captain Marvel last night. Excellent movie!

I really good origin story and Brie Larson plays the character well. It's not as good as Wonder Woman which is one of my favourite movies ever, but it was well done.

The first post credit scene is a jaw dropper! Don't leave early!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

saskdw said:


> Went to the opening of Captain Marvel last night. Excellent movie!
> 
> I really good origin story and Brie Larson plays the character well. It's not as good as Wonder Woman which is one of my favourite movies ever, but it was well done.
> 
> The first post credit scene is a jaw dropper! Don't leave early!



I am going tomorrow night - happy to hear your report and note about the post-credit scene

Seems like it is off to a good start - from Thursday's take and reaction to people that have actually seen the movie:
https://deadline.com/2019/03/captain-marvel-opening-weekend-box-office-breaks-records-1202571905/


----------



## saskdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am going tomorrow night - happy to hear your report and note about the post-credit scene
> 
> Seems like it is off to a good start - from Thursday's take and reaction to people that have actually seen the movie:
> https://deadline.com/2019/03/captain-marvel-opening-weekend-box-office-breaks-records-1202571905/



My wife has already asked if we can see it again, which is usually the sign of a good movie. She enjoys superhero movies, but isn't obsessed like my son and I. So when she wants to see it again it's a sign that the average person will enjoy it.

I'm so pumped for Endgame right now I can't sit still!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

saskdw said:


> My wife has already asked if we can see it again, which is usually the sign of a good movie. She enjoys superhero movies, but isn't obsessed like my son and I. So when she wants to see it again it's a sign that the average person will enjoy it.
> 
> I'm so pumped for Endgame right now I can't sit still!!



My wife normally isn't into them - though she often likes the ones she sees - just doesn't know all the background and stuff like that ... but she is excited for this one and also is wanting to get ready for End Game


----------



## SG131

saskdw said:


> My wife has already asked if we can see it again, which is usually the sign of a good movie. She enjoys superhero movies, but isn't obsessed like my son and I. So when she wants to see it again it's a sign that the average person will enjoy it.
> 
> I'm so pumped for Endgame right now I can't sit still!!


Is it important to have seen the latest Avengers movie before seeing this?  I had been a bit marveled out lately so I missed the latest avengers and a few of the other recent movies, but definitely want to see this.


----------



## saskdw

SG131 said:


> Is it important to have seen the latest Avengers movie before seeing this?  I had been a bit marveled out lately so I missed the latest avengers and a few of the other recent movies, but definitely want to see this.



No, the movie stands on its own. It's not necessary to have seen other movies to follow the story.

On a separate note though, Avengers Infinity War is the greatest movie ever made!!!! Seen it now!!!! LOL!!


----------



## SG131

saskdw said:


> No, the movie stands on its own. It's not necessary to have seen other movies to follow the story.
> 
> On a separate note though, Avengers Infinity War is the greatest movie ever made!!!! Seen it now!!!! LOL!!


Ha, its on the list. Endgame comes out a week before my first disney cruise so I will have to see Infinity War since I'm thinking they will probably show Endgame on the cruise.


----------



## saskdw

SG131 said:


> Ha, its on the list. Endgame comes out a week before my first disney cruise so I will have to see Infinity War since I'm thinking they will probably show Endgame on the cruise.



That would be amazing to watch the opening of a Disney movie while on a Disney cruise!

We saw the opening of Star Wars Rogue One at Disney Springs and that was a lot of fun!


----------



## soniam

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Ohhh that's interesting tidbits of information. I don't think I knew that before.



Read, or listen, to Sam Gennawey's The Disneyland Story and Universal vs Disney book. They are both excellent. The second is really good and has lots of info about early Disneyland and California too.



rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Next v.i.PASSHOLDER Exclusive After-Hours Event Announced for March 21



We will actually be there then! It doesn't look like you have to register though and many things are open. Hitting MK for 7am EMH the next day though, so we might not stay too late.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Dole Whip Float Beach Towel Swirls Into World of Disney at Disney Springs


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: Seasonal Earl Grey Honey Cupcake Buzzes Into Sunshine Seasons at Epcot


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Disney Parks Luggage Charm by Pandora Rolls Into Ever After Jewelry Co. at Disney Springs


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

soniam said:


> Read, or listen, to Sam Gennawey's The Disneyland Story and Universal vs Disney book. They are both excellent. The second is really good and has lots of info about early Disneyland and California too.


Thanks for the information


----------



## rteetz

*News*

ESPN Launches “Laughter Permitted with Julie Foudy” Podcast


----------



## rteetz

*News*

*Book New Pirate & Mermaid Experiences at Walt Disney World Resort Hotels*


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Performing Arts Conservatory Returns to Disneyland Resort This Summer


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Celebrates Cast Members Around the World on International Women’s Day


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> REVIEW: Seasonal Earl Grey Honey Cupcake Buzzes Into Sunshine Seasons at Epcot



This looks amazing! I love all of these ingredients. Can't wait!


----------



## MissGina5

TheMaxRebo said:


> In Captain Marvel news ...
> 
> Review bombers have driven the rotten tomato score down to the lowest in the MCU (18 points below Hulk)
> 
> Critics reviews overall very positive
> 
> Latest projection is $120m opening
> 
> https://comicbook.com/marvel/2019/02/23/captain-marvel-rotten-tomatoes-review-bombing/
> 
> 
> I am seeing it tomorrow night and rather excited



Saw Captain Marvel and LOVED it!!!! Great job Disney!


----------



## mollmoll4

While the websites seem to be doing OK, the Disney travel phone service is having technical difficulties. Just tried to call and could only hear jumbled bits of the usual ads/music. An automated voice did announce at one point they were having technical issues and asked travel agents or other professionals with IATA certification to "press 1".


----------



## rteetz

*News

Disney to Provide Direct Transportation Between Resorts and Water Parks*

This is a good change IMO, it always seemed such a hassle to get to water parks.


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am going tomorrow night - happy to hear your report and note about the post-credit scene
> 
> Seems like it is off to a good start - from Thursday's take and reaction to people that have actually seen the movie:
> https://deadline.com/2019/03/captain-marvel-opening-weekend-box-office-breaks-records-1202571905/



Disney is due for a hit.  While Ant Man and the Wasp did decent business, every other film since Incredibles 2 has been an underperformer or outright flop.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Former Wonders of Life Pavilion Becomes Construction Zone at Epcot


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*RUMOR*

no idea how repudible this account is, but here ya go:


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *RUMOR*
> 
> no idea how repudible this account is, but here ya go:
> 
> View attachment 387192


They seem to be a catch all for any SWGE news or rumor. I think its a bit early to know what will be announced at D23.


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> *RUMOR*
> 
> no idea how repudible this account is, but here ya go:
> 
> View attachment 387192





rteetz said:


> They seem to be a catch all for any SWGE news or rumor. I think its a bit early to know what will be announced at D23.



He has an interesting track record for accuracy.  Nailing some big stuff and being way off on well known details.  A specific date would be awesome, but the building isn’t vertical yet right?  I could see a specific timeframe, maybe a month or two window, but not a date.  But he definitely has some good info, so who knows.


----------



## BLLB

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Disney to Provide Direct Transportation Between Resorts and Water Parks*
> 
> This is a good change IMO, it always seemed such a hassle to get to water parks.



Great news!!  I despised transferring at Disney Springs, it drove me nuts!  We resorted to Uber/taxi.


----------



## scrappinginontario

mollmoll4 said:


> While the websites seem to be doing OK, the Disney travel phone service is having technical difficulties. Just tried to call and could only hear jumbled bits of the usual ads/music. An automated voice did announce at one point they were having technical issues and asked travel agents or other professionals with IATA certification to "press 1".


  I was successfully able to call in last night.  During my call I noticed they had added some new announcements into their IVR.

One was about no guarantee to enter SWGE even with valid admission to DHS.  Can't remember the second one.  I noticed that much of the music was also Star Wars themed which I don't remember in the past.  I called the 'Future Stay' number as I'm considering options of moving our early September trip which was booked as a FD BB in August of 2019.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> He has an interesting track record for accuracy.  Nailing some big stuff and being way off on well known details.  A specific date would be awesome, but the building isn’t vertical yet right?  I could see a specific timeframe, maybe a month or two window, but not a date.  But he definitely has some good info, so who knows.


No foundations even poured yet.


----------



## amalone1013

Mr. Mickey said:


> Is there an official Disney+ thread that i just can’t find? I’d love to talk about the big news of there being no more Disney vault and every Disney film being announced for the service


I'm wondering this too, I mean I saw that everything from the vault would eventually be on Disney+ but don't see anything on the vault going away? Just articles that quote Iger saying it will carry films from the vault.


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Disney to Provide Direct Transportation Between Resorts and Water Parks*
> 
> This is a good change IMO, it always seemed such a hassle to get to water parks.



I agree it's good but it's a weirdly worded article.  It talks about going to the water parks from the resorts but then only describes how each resort will have a dedicated bus stop when leaving the water parks.

It will be interesting to see how some resorts implement this.  We stay at Pop and I'm guessing they'll have to use 1 stop for multiple buses (DS, BB, TL) as I can't think of where they can add any more bus stops.  I know in the past 1 bus would service both AK and BB while another bus serviced DS and TL.  Not sure if they'll go back to a structure like this or something different.  Guess we'll know in a little more than a week.


----------



## rteetz

scrappinginontario said:


> I agree it's good but it's a weirdly worded article.  It talks about going to the water parks from the resorts but then only describes how each resort will have a dedicated bus stop when leaving the water parks.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how some resorts implement this.  We stay at Pop and I'm guessing they'll have to use 1 stop for multiple buses (DS, BB, TL) as I can't think of where they can add any more bus stops.  I know in the past 1 bus would service both AK and BB while another bus serviced DS and TL.  Not sure if they'll go back to a structure like this or something different.  Guess we'll know in a little more than a week.


This is going back to the way it was before. So yes Disney Springs and Typhoon will share a bus stop at say Pop but then on the way back Pop will have a specific bus pick up number like at the parks.


----------



## intertile

rteetz said:


> They seem to be a catch all for any SWGE news or rumor. I think its a bit early to know what will be announced at D23.


Very true.  I heard rumblings of AK expansion being announced as well, but it is so far away they could cancel it, start planning it, cancel it, and green light it between now and D23.


----------



## Jetku

intertile said:


> Very true.  I heard rumblings of AK expansion being announced as well, but it is so far away they could cancel it, start planning it, cancel it, and green light it between now and D23.



This would make me so excited. As a new AKV DVC owner I hope that they expand the skyliner from AKL to the parks. An expansion would give them this excuse!


----------



## intertile

Jetku said:


> This would make me so excited. As a new AKV DVC owner I hope that they expand the skyliner from AKL to the parks. An expansion would give them this excuse!


I think a lot will depend on the economy the next few quarters. Also, how fast universal moves to open their next gate


----------



## rteetz

intertile said:


> Very true.  I heard rumblings of AK expansion being announced as well, but it is so far away they could cancel it, start planning it, cancel it, and green light it between now and D23.


Yeah things are fluid even days before the presentation.


----------



## Dentam

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> Spotlight: Celebrate the Sounds of Pandora - The World of Avatar on Apple Music!
> 
> The land's official album is now available on Apple Music and in the Play Disney Parks App. The soundtrack features 12 songs from the land, including the score to the guest-favorite Avatar Flight of Passage and Na'vi River Journey attractions!



Thanks for sharing this!  We were just commenting during our last trip that we wished we could buy the soundtrack for that area.  We have cd's from the AK we got years ago and love them.

ETA: I hope they have CD's of this soundtrack available at the parks soon!


----------



## ksromack

Jetku said:


> This would make me so excited. As a new AKV DVC owner I hope that they expand the skyliner from AKL to the parks. An expansion would give them this excuse!


Yes!  And transportation to/from AKL to parks other than AK seem to be the bulk of the complaints about staying at AKL.  I never had any trouble when we stayed for 2 nights last December but I'm thinking I must have hit the bus stops at the most opportune times.


----------



## rteetz

Jetku said:


> This would make me so excited. As a new AKV DVC owner I hope that they expand the skyliner from AKL to the parks. An expansion would give them this excuse!


There was talk about a possible additional transportation system at AK but not the Skyliner.


----------



## intertile

rteetz said:


> Yeah things are fluid even days before the presentation.


Things seem to be fluid all the time with them lately, no one saw this last announcement coming


----------



## jade1

saskdw said:


> The first post credit scene is a jaw dropper! Don't leave early!



I literally laughed out loud when I saw that (in a good way). What a difference some directors make.


----------



## Amy11401

jade1 said:


> I literally laughed out loud when I saw that (in a good way). What a difference some directors make.


Is there more than one post credit scene?


----------



## jade1

Amy11401 said:


> Is there more than one post credit scene?



Yes, but the 2nd one isn't as important.


----------



## SaharanTea

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> REVIEW: Seasonal Earl Grey Honey Cupcake Buzzes Into Sunshine Seasons at Epcot



I'm guessing seasonal means it won't be there in four months?


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Disney to Provide Direct Transportation Between Resorts and Water Parks*
> 
> This is a good change IMO, it always seemed such a hassle to get to water parks.



The transferring between buses definitely deterred many away from attending the water parks, so this was a smart and much needed change.


----------



## rafiki

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Former Wonders of Life Pavilion Becomes Construction Zone at Epcot



I’m confused by this.  It says the pavilion is going to become a “play” area (my shorthand), but I thought it was going to be the queue and loading area for GOtG.  Can you clarify @rteetz?  Thanks.


----------



## rteetz

rafiki said:


> I’m confused by this.  It says the pavilion is going to become a “play” area (my shorthand), but I thought it was going to be the queue and loading area for GOtG.  Can you clarify @rteetz?  Thanks.


It was never going to be queue and loading for Guardians. That’s what Universe of Energy is.


----------



## rafiki

Of course, duh.  Sorry, just confused the two buildings. Thanks.


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Disney to Provide Direct Transportation Between Resorts and Water Parks*
> 
> This is a good change IMO, it always seemed such a hassle to get to water parks.


This is a very good change. Getting to the water parks is so annoying. Do you know if they are getting rid of the AK to BB bus? Will the buses be shared amount several resorts, or will it be treated like the theme parks?  

This will likely offset all the bus reductions they were going to get from the Skyliner.


----------



## rteetz

OSUZorba said:


> This is a very good change. Getting to the water parks is so annoying. Do you know if they are getting rid of the AK to BB bus? Will the buses be shared amount several resorts, or will it be treated like the theme parks?
> 
> This will likely offset all the bus reductions they were going to get from the Skyliner.


It doesn't specify but I am assuming they will be treated like regular parks now.


----------



## saskdw

Amy11401 said:


> Is there more than one post credit scene?



There's two.


----------



## jade1

saskdw said:


> There's two.



Yep second one isn't as important but still worth the wait.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Disney to Provide Direct Transportation Between Resorts and Water Parks*
> 
> This is a good change IMO, it always seemed such a hassle to get to water parks.



Yeah, guest demand, as in they probably saw that attendance was down at the water parks because they made it such a pain to get to them. We also used lyft last time we did water parks, but it certainly didn't make us want to go more often.


----------



## scrappinginontario

OSUZorba said:


> This is a very good change. Getting to the water parks is so annoying. Do you know if they are getting rid of the AK to BB bus? Will the buses be shared amount several resorts, or will it be treated like the theme parks?
> 
> This will likely offset all the bus reductions they were going to get from the Skyliner.


In the past, Pop buses have worked like this:  AK bus shares with BB and stops at BB on the way to AK.  Similarly, DS buses share with TL so DS buses stopped at TL on their way to DS.  I’m guessing they’re going back to a similar format.


----------



## skier_pete

scrappinginontario said:


> In the past, Pop buses have worked like this:  AK bus shares with BB and stops at BB on the way to AK.  Similarly, DS buses share with TL so DS buses stopped at TL on their way to DS.  I’m guessing they’re going back to a similar format.



Yeah, pretty likely this is what happens - they won't add special buses for the water parks.They got rid of them because guests complained about the extra stop. As I said earlier, they made the change likely due to "guest feedback" but then the new change they also got negative "guest feedback" but they might have also seen an impact on actual attendance - people just spending the day at the pool instead. Likely to go back to the old system. Not like they took out the bus stations or anything.


----------



## amalone1013

********** said:


> Yeah, guest demand, as in they probably saw that attendance was down at the water parks because they made it such a pain to get to them. We also used lyft last time we did water parks, but it certainly didn't make us want to go more often.


Same here, we did uber/lyft to the waterpark but then bused back after drying a bit/throwing on shirts/shorts, I did't want to take a whole extra set of dry clothing because it just gets all wet from my long hair lol.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Springs updates 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/photo-rep...-most-magical-place-on-earth-merchandise-etc/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Michael Eisner is at Walt Disney World

https://twitter.com/michael_eisner/status/1104414827726938112?s=21


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney Springs updates
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/photo-rep...-most-magical-place-on-earth-merchandise-etc/



NBA experience doesn't look like it will be open in 4 months. Thankfully it should be open by Christmas when we go.


----------



## rteetz

saskdw said:


> NBA experience doesn't look like it will be open in 4 months. Thankfully it should be open by Christmas when we go.


They are still saying Summer.


----------



## Mika02

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> REVIEW: Seasonal Earl Grey Honey Cupcake Buzzes Into Sunshine Seasons at Epcot





SaharanTea said:


> I'm guessing seasonal means it won't be there in four months?



I hope it's there at least next month when I come for Flower and garden festival it sounds awesome!!


----------



## OSUZorba

scrappinginontario said:


> In the past, Pop buses have worked like this:  AK bus shares with BB and stops at BB on the way to AK.  Similarly, DS buses share with TL so DS buses stopped at TL on their way to DS.  I’m guessing they’re going back to a similar format.


Yeah, I was wondering if it would be going back to that format. But when it was like that, lots of people complained about the extra time to AK and DS. It would make sense if they just went back to that though.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> There was talk about a possible additional transportation system at AK but not the Skyliner.


Take the train they aren't using for Planetwatch .. and extend it and run it between the lodge and AK .. near the animals.


----------



## soniam

SaharanTea said:


> I'm guessing seasonal means it won't be there in four months?





Mika02 said:


> I hope it's there at least next month when I come for Flower and garden festival it sounds awesome!!



My impression was that it was added for Flower & Garden. I don't know if it will be there the entire time, May?, or not. I am hoping to get it week after next.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney sells YES network for $3.5 billion

https://nypost.com/2019/03/08/disney-accepts-3-5b-offer-for-yes-network/


----------



## counselormom

saskdw said:


> NBA experience doesn't look like it will be open in 4 months. Thankfully it should be open by Christmas when we go.


LOL


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Grizzly River Run merchandise 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/photos-ne...ndise-arrives-at-disney-california-adventure/


----------



## Lsdolphin

rteetz said:


> SWGE will open May 31st! WDW AUGUST 29th!




So did you post first or make your reservation?!!!


----------



## rteetz

Lsdolphin said:


> So did you post first or make your reservation?!!!


I am not going to the opening but I did book a trip in November soon after the announcement.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I am not going to the opening but I did book a trip in November soon after the announcement.



If you need a letter of recommendation, i’ll Write one on your behalf to be part of the DIS coverage of opening day (if they cover your costs)


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> If you need a letter of recommendation, i’ll Write one on your behalf to be part of the DIS coverage of opening day (if they cover your costs)


I would gladly participate


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
This weeks maintenance report from WDWNT 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/weekly-wa...sing-toy-box-world-of-disney-effects-off-etc/


----------



## Eric777

rteetz said:


> Kicking off 2019!
> 
> New DHS 30th anniversary logo!
> 
> 
> When  does this logo come out? What about merchandise? Yes, I love the logo also.


----------



## samsteele

TheMaxRebo said:


> If you need a letter of recommendation, i’ll Write one on your behalf to be part of the DIS coverage of opening day (if they cover your costs)


Great idea. Would be hugely popular with DIS'rs. Would also catch the attention of young youtubers who share the same demographic but also require a detailed, informed POV.


----------



## samsteele

With the bombshell last week that WDW GE is opening late August, I remembered my post here from last November:

_I've been trying to catch up on some of the news on youtube this afternoon and puzzled by suggestions that Galaxys Edge may not open until Dec Holidays. This was suggested on Mickey Views today as well. 

Unless WDW is dealing with horrifying construction overruns that cannot be overcome, one must believe they are pushing, shoving and screaming to get that land at least partially opened by early July. Otherwise, another dead summer with low occupancy rates and a perfect storm brewing for busy December holiday season. And more, if some fav classic attractions start to close or are closed for updates in Spring/Summer 2019, more crowds and attendance jams at remaining headliners park wide. Heads would roll and some management would need to brush off their resumes. _

At that time, consensus not only here but in the WDW community at large was that late Fall or December was the target date. I was off by a month although sure that Disney would have loved to have opened WDW GE in July if at all possible.

Like most, when FD dropped suddenly in January, I was sure that construction overruns had made late Fall or December an absolute reality. Guess just another example of how one department or fiefdom in WDW doesn't play well with others because they surely wouldn't have released FD for August & Sept if they knew GE was a lock to open in the same window.

I booked FD for late Sept/early Oct and now am deciding whether to keep it. I'm not a big Star Wars fan and thought I would sneak in one last big trip before the craziness and crowds of GE. Pros and cons. Lucky to be locked into lower resort rates with free dining and get to enjoy GE on a relative budget compared to anticipated price hikes. But am worried about crowds bleeding into the other parks and bus transpo traffic. Perhaps I should just be zen and be happy to be spoiled for choice knowing that I can either go or cancel and get my deposit back. My little AS Music room would now be snapped up by diehard Star Wars fans.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Not really news, but thought I would mention that I saw Captain Marvel last night and really enjoyed it.  Fun movie and like most MCU films gets the right level of humor in it

Also great soundtrack (especially for someone who was a teenage in the 90s) and had what might be my favorite Stan Lee cameo


----------



## crazy4wdw

Disney Celebrates Cast Members Around the World on International Women’s Day


----------



## Fantasia79

saskdw said:


> Went to the opening of Captain Marvel last night. Excellent movie!
> 
> I really good origin story and Brie Larson plays the character well. It's not as good as Wonder Woman which is one of my favourite movies ever, but it was well done.
> 
> The first post credit scene is a jaw dropper! Don't leave early!



Taking my HS band kids to see it while in Disneyland!  At the El Capitan Theatre.  At least I’m excited!  Thanks for review


----------



## hertamaniac

crazy4wdw said:


> Also this March, Tim Burton reimagines _Dumbo_ with a dazzling, live-action tale that opens up the magical world of the animated classic in thrilling ways.



Playing Imagineer, I would really like to see this movie do well so that another attraction can be built in MK.  I think a Peter Pan style suspended vehicle riding on Dumbo's back, as a dark ride, would fit perfectly near Pete's Silly Sideshow.  You can even have Dumbo's ears flap during takeoff and "lean" for the turns.


----------



## Amy11401

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not really news, but thought I would mention that I saw Captain Marvel last night and really enjoyed it.  Fun movie and like most MCU films gets the right level of humor in it
> 
> Also great soundtrack (especially for someone who was a teenage in the 90s) and had what might be my favorite Stan Lee cameo


I saw it yesterday afternoon and I agree with everything you said.  I was not sure how much I would like the movie but I was really pleasantly surprised once the movie was over with how much I liked the movie.  I too was a teenager of the 90s and loved all the 90s nods.  I also loved all the Easter Eggs.  Also the theatre I saw it in was pretty nearly all full.


----------



## bookbabe626

samsteele said:


> I booked FD for late Sept/early Oct and now am deciding whether to keep it. I'm not a big Star Wars fan and thought I would sneak in one last big trip before the craziness and crowds of GE. Pros and cons. Lucky to be locked into lower resort rates with free dining and get to enjoy GE on a relative budget compared to anticipated price hikes. But am worried about crowds bleeding into the other parks and bus transpo traffic. Perhaps I should just be zen and be happy to be spoiled for choice knowing that I can either go or cancel and get my deposit back. My little AS Music room would now be snapped up by diehard Star Wars fans.



I feel your pain.  I’m a teacher who’s about to retire and we planned my first-ever “go at a slow time” trip, after years of only being able to go at peak times like school holidays.  We arrive September 1st.  So much for that idea.

We are both SW fans, but we are not fans of lines or crowds.  We’d figured on going next year, when it was marginally quieter.   I’m not sure how I feel about all of this.  I’d like to be excited, but I’d have been happier if the SWGE opening date was a month later.


----------



## Q-man

rteetz said:


> SWGE will open May 31st! WDW AUGUST 29th!



Well, that is one heck of a way to get people to WDW in Sept.


----------



## Q-man

Spaceguy55 said:


> lining up for rope drop will start the night before



I was already thinking, 'What is it going to be like to show up for RP at 5:30am and find 2K people already in line?'


----------



## Q-man

Firebird060 said:


> Glad I will be in Scotland in June, ...



I don't think the SWGE line will be quite that long.


----------



## Fantasia79

It’s an interesting strategy to do no fastpasses.  I think a lot of people who went to Pandora early MIGHT wait longer for Star Wars.  

My wife was an instant, “I’m not going to wait in a line that long.”  It might spread out how quickly people go.  People who did rope drop at pandora know that you’re there with thousands of people, and won’t plan on success with that strategy.  

Personally, I’ll be watching how wait times look seasonally for a bit!  

One thing is for sure, these lines are going to be like nothing anyone has ever seen!


----------



## Fantasia79

Saw this image of the non-ride footprint relative to other new parks.  Looks like they’re planning on a lot of traffic.  If you’re nearly doubling Pandora....


----------



## jtwibih

Anyone see what Martin is hinting at on WDWMAGIC about the pay for FastPass situation that looks like it might be rolling out this year?


----------



## Iowamomof4

jtwibih said:


> Anyone see what Martin is hinting at on WDWMAGIC about the pay for FastPass situation that looks like it might be rolling out this year?


Yeah, I've been watching that thread.


----------



## jtwibih

Iowamomof4 said:


> Yeah, I've been watching that thread.



Am I interpreting correctly that he thinks they will offer less free FPs and the rest is pay to play?


----------



## Iowamomof4

jtwibih said:


> Am I interpreting correctly that he thinks they will offer less free FPs and the rest is pay to play?



That's what I gather. Something like 1 select experience for free with the option to pay for additional FPs.


----------



## rteetz

Iowamomof4 said:


> That's what I gather. Something like 1 select experience for free with the option to pay for additional FPs.


And people will pay.


----------



## jtwibih

I have no doubt about that.


----------



## JETSDAD

I have to admit that I'm nervous about the yet to be announced changes to FP.  If it's just less prebooked, chance to buy more if you want, but still allows for adding more day of, I'd be ok with that.  If it's less prebooked and then all others are paid, that's not gonna be much fun.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Fantasia79 said:


> Saw this image of the non-ride footprint relative to other new parks.  Looks like they’re planning on a lot of traffic.  If you’re nearly doubling Pandora....



One thing I was pleased to hear in the reports from media member that got the tour of Galaxy’s Edge was that they were surprised and taken by how open the areas felt and that wasn’t a bunch of tiny streets, etc


----------



## Cinderumbrella

JETSDAD said:


> I have to admit that I'm nervous about the yet to be announced changes to FP.  If it's just less prebooked, chance to buy more if you want, but still allows for adding more day of, I'd be ok with that.  If it's less prebooked and then all others are paid, that's not gonna be much fun.



I’m really hoping it’s your scenario in an effort to appear “fair.” I’m assuming they get a ton of complaints about no FP for the headliners coupled with 2-3 hour standby waits.


----------



## saskdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not really news, but thought I would mention that I saw Captain Marvel last night and really enjoyed it.  Fun movie and like most MCU films gets the right level of humor in it
> 
> Also great soundtrack (especially for someone who was a teenage in the 90s) and had what might be my favorite Stan Lee cameo



There was a round of applause in our Theater when "Thank you Stan" flashed on the screen at the start and after his cameo.


----------



## rteetz

Started a thread of the FP News/rumor


----------



## TheMaxRebo

saskdw said:


> There was a round of applause in our Theater when "Thank you Stan" flashed on the screen at the start and after his cameo.



Same here ... and also a collective “awwww” when his cameo came on


----------



## tarak

ksromack said:


> Yes!  And transportation to/from AKL to parks other than AK seem to be the bulk of the complaints about staying at AKL.  I never had any trouble when we stayed for 2 nights last December but I'm thinking I must have hit the bus stops at the most opportune times.


 I think we’re in the minority in that we’ve stayed at AKL multiple times and never had issues with the busses. However, we’ve traditionally gone in the lower crowd times. Also - kidani village gets picked up first for the parks, so we prefer to stay there. But I agree gondola access to the tesort would be fantastic.


----------



## NatureBoyChris

*News

Captain Marvel' Delivers a Massive $153M Domestic Opening and $455M Worldwide*
Strong opening this weekend. Saw it with the kids on Friday night. I really enjoyed it. Not sure if it cracks my personal top 10 MCU movies, but still a solid movie.


----------



## JaxDad

rteetz said:


> And people will pay.


This is really what it all boils down to. If I had a business and could essentially keep charging my customers more and more, with only positive effects to my bottom line, I would become one greedy SOB! People seem happy to just throw their money at them. “Ooh. Orange Bird cups! I’ll take 10 please!”

In their defense, they have finally added real value recently with the new lands and attractions, but they seem in a big hurry to recoup that investment and then some! As others have said, only an economic downturn would likely return things to a more “affordable “ level. Of course, never underestimate the willingness of fans to keep spending money they don’t have.


----------



## rteetz

JaxDad said:


> This is really what it all boils down to. If I had a business and could essentially keep charging my customers more and more, with only positive effects to my bottom line, I would become one greedy SOB! People seem happy to just throw their money at them. “Ooh. Orange Bird cups! I’ll take 10 please!”
> 
> In their defense, they have finally added real value recently with the new lands and attractions, but they seem in a big hurry to recoup that investment and then some! As others have said, only an economic downturn would likely return things to a more “affordable “ level. Of course, never underestimate the willingness of fans to keep spending money they don’t have.


They will keep going until a recession hits and people stop.


----------



## JaxDad

rteetz said:


> They will keep going until a recession hits and people stop.


Yes.

As a customer, I’m enraged. As a stockholder, I’m thrilled.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

NatureBoyChris said:


> *News
> 
> Captain Marvel' Delivers a Massive $153M Domestic Opening and $455M Worldwide*
> Strong opening this weekend. Saw it with the kids on Friday night. I really enjoyed it. Not sure if it cracks my personal top 10 MCU movies, but still a solid movie.



wow - way more than expectations I saw (which was like $100-120m domestic and ~$350m worldwide)

I felt similar to you, I'd have to go through and really rank them to know for sure.  Definitely not in the tippy-top of the MCU movies but not the bottom either.  Most of the MCU movies I find good so even being in like the top 10-12 means you are a good movie


----------



## Carol Jackson

Q-man said:


> I was already thinking, 'What is it going to be like to show up for RP at 5:30am and find 2K people already in line?'


I arrived for rope drop at Toy Story Land at 4:00 am on opening day and there were a few hundred people there. At 6:00 am there were thousands. GE will be MUCH worse.


----------



## Farro

JaxDad said:


> Yes.
> 
> As a customer, I’m enraged. As a stockholder, I’m thrilled.



There is a point where it becomes embarrassing at how much these trips cost. My eye was already twitching at how much we were spending on this upcoming trip in 2020, and now my cost analysis is probably way off.

It's not that we can't afford, but now it's coming down to is this really how I want to spend my money? This fast pass issue is really turning into a tipping point for me. The difference between being excited to go to feeling guilty and honestly stupid for spending this kind of money.


----------



## JaxDad

Farro said:


> There is a point where it becomes embarrassing at how much these trips cost. My eye was already twitching at how much we were spending on this upcoming trip in 2020, and now my cost analysis is probably way off.
> 
> It's not that we can't afford, but now it's coming down to is this really how I want to spend my money? This fast pass issue is really turning into a tipping point for me. The difference between being excited to go to feeling guilty and honestly stupid for spending this kind of money.


We’re going to Alaska this year. I feel real good about the value of those vacation dollars.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> There is a point where it becomes embarrassing at how much these trips cost. My eye was already twitching at how much we were spending on this upcoming trip in 2020, and now my cost analysis is probably way off.
> 
> It's not that we can't afford, but now it's coming down to is this really how I want to spend my money? This fast pass issue is really turning into a tipping point for me. The difference between being excited to go to feeling guilty and honestly stupid for spending this kind of money.



and that is sad .... these trips (and the planning of them) to Disney should feel positive and not like something you feel you *have* to do or are grudgingly doing.

I still think there are ways to do it on a budget and the value of the amount of entertainment per $ spent can be high ... but may have to think about it differently- spend less (stay off site, etc.) or go less often.   As much as I love Disney there are other vacation destinations out there


----------



## DizDaD7

Fantasia79 said:


> It’s an interesting strategy to do no fastpasses.  I think a lot of people who went to Pandora early MIGHT wait longer for Star Wars.
> 
> My wife was an instant, “I’m not going to wait in a line that long.”  It might spread out how quickly people go.  People who did rope drop at pandora know that you’re there with thousands of people, and won’t plan on success with that strategy.
> 
> Personally, I’ll be watching how wait times look seasonally for a bit!
> 
> One thing is for sure, these lines are going to be like nothing anyone has ever seen!


I predict the lines will be seen-----------------------*FROM A  GALAXY------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------FAR, FAR AWAY*


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> and that is sad .... these trips (and the planning of them) to Disney should feel positive and not like something you feel you *have* to do or are grudgingly doing.
> 
> I still think there are ways to do it on a budget and the value of the amount of entertainment per $ spent can be high ... but may have to think about it differently- spend less (stay off site, etc.) or go less often.   As much as I love Disney there are other vacation destinations out there




For the first time in several trips I just sat down with paper, pen and calculator to check my spending and see what I can cut for our next trip. 

I hope they know what they're doing.


----------



## samsteele

Fantasia79 said:


> People who did rope drop at pandora know that you’re there with thousands of people, and won’t plan on success with that strategy.


I did rope drop for  FOP Pandora w/o a FP and as long as you arrive at the gate at least 1 hr before opening, then you will get on FOP within 45 mins. With GE opening late August, may be much faster in early Sept. Bottom line: if no FP for FOP, wake up at least 1 hr earlier than normal and get to the gate 1 hr before opening and you will enjoy the ride.


----------



## soniam

saskdw said:


> There was a round of applause in our Theater when "Thank you Stan" flashed on the screen at the start and after his cameo.



Ours too; however, I may have started the clapping Loved the new Marvel logo with images of Stan in the letters.


----------



## Mika02

tarak said:


> I think we’re in the minority in that we’ve stayed at AKL multiple times and never had issues with the busses. However, we’ve traditionally gone in the lower crowd times. Also - kidani village gets picked up first for the parks, so we prefer to stay there. But I agree gondola access to the tesort would be fantastic.



I've never had an issue with the bus service at AKL either. I've found it to be one of the most efficient ones. I'm not sure gondolas would be ok there with all the trees and I would be worried about messing up the environment for the animals.


----------



## SaharanTea

JaxDad said:


> Yes.
> 
> As a customer, I’m enraged. As a stockholder, I’m thrilled.



If you're a Disney regular, I can't imagine you own enough stock to make these price hikes feel good for your personal financial situation.

If you do own that much stock, can I come on your next vacation?


----------



## rteetz

Another new mug design

(From disboards on Facebook)


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Monsters Inc show/film/special coming to Disney+?

I noticed this in an article I was reading about our long time baseball radio broadcaster Bob Uecker that said he recorded a scene for an upcoming Monsters Inc. film. Obviously there is no major film coming out but is there something coming to the streaming service?

https://amp.jsonline.com/amp/3108760002


----------



## amberpi

Carol Jackson said:


> I arrived for rope drop at Toy Story Land at 4:00 am on opening day and there were a few hundred people there. At 6:00 am there were thousands. GE will be MUCH worse.



Because of sci fi conventions those guys know what to do. They'll be lining up the night before. I can't believe you waited for TSL. The worst. I've still only kinda seen the movie. The kids don't give a poop about it. Now if they'd build a Vamperina land like the HM, the kids would love it. Me too, except for the song constantly playing in my ears.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
D23 is 10 years old! Tonight was the big D23 anniversary party

https://d23.com/10-fan-tastic-memories-from-10-d23-team-members/


----------



## JaxDad

SaharanTea said:


> If you're a Disney regular, I can't imagine you own enough stock to make these price hikes feel good for your personal financial situation.
> 
> If you do own that much stock, can I come on your next vacation?


I’m just getting close enough to retirement that every penny matters...


----------



## Q-man

rteetz said:


> They will keep going until a recession hits and people stop.



Or if the numbers come back showing FP revenue gained is lower than F&B and merchandise revenue lost from people standing in line instead of buying.


----------



## YesterDark

TheMaxRebo said:


> and that is sad .... these trips (and the planning of them) to Disney should feel positive and not like something you feel you *have* to do or are grudgingly doing.
> 
> I still think there are ways to do it on a budget and the value of the amount of entertainment per $ spent can be high ... but may have to think about it differently- spend less (stay off site, etc.) or go less often.   As much as I love Disney there are other vacation destinations out there



Walt Disney World trips are fast becoming status symbols rather than a normal family vacation. Our vacation is book in the god awful heat of August and I took advantage of free dining. It's over $5,000. To make it more "affordable" is to stay offsite, so I'm spending roughly $150 a night instead of $250 a night. The meal plan is a wash because on vacation we'd be spending the same amount of money on food every day anyway because we like to eat out. The park tickets are just nuts.

Family of 5 for tickets is $2000-$2500. You only start getting a deal on them on your 5th ticket. When you think about it, it's ridiculous. As someone who travels a lot for business and I stay at a lot of hotels. $130-$180 is the average cost throughout the country for a decent hotel. I don't mind spending the $250 a night at a moderate. I actually feel that it's a good deal considering the location! 

Family of 5 Disney Dining Plan is Roughly around $270 a day which again, is a wash if you enjoy a nice dining experience. Could I do it cheaper? Could I buy groceries? Sure. But I don't want too. Even staying off site or on another vacation I would be eating out every night anyway. Or cooking at home but the "savings" is probably going to a few bottles of wine where I'm not really drinking alcohol at Disney. I had a two bedroom suite at OKW a few years ago with my sister and her family. Five adults and 4 kids. We did the whole grocery thing and outside breakfasts and a few dinners, we still spent a TON of cash on food. 

Typical Disney Vacation per day:
Hotel: $150, $250, $350 a night (V/M/D)
Tickets: $100 a day (at 5 days: $80, at 6 days $70)
Food: $35-$76 (from a few QS meals to DDP)

That's your breakdown. Forget travel costs or any other shopping costs you do. At WDW you're spending nearly $300-$450 a person per day. That's from cheap to moderately expensive. 

I think the first you'll see if there is a substantial dive in attendance (economy or any other reason) is the reduction in ticket prices. 

Rant over, not sure why I typed all this, but I feel better.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Michael Eisner enjoying his time at WDW 

https://twitter.com/michael_eisner/status/1104797140235239424?s=21


----------



## andyw715

YesterDark said:


> Walt Disney World trips are fast becoming status symbols rather than a normal family vacation. Our vacation is book in the god awful heat of August and I took advantage of free dining. It's over $5,000. To make it more "affordable" is to stay offsite, so I'm spending roughly $150 a night instead of $250 a night. The meal plan is a wash because on vacation we'd be spending the same amount of money on food every day anyway because we like to eat out. The park tickets are just nuts.
> 
> Family of 5 for tickets is $2000-$2500. You only start getting a deal on them on your 5th ticket. When you think about it, it's ridiculous. As someone who travels a lot for business and I stay at a lot of hotels. $130-$180 is the average cost throughout the country for a decent hotel. I don't mind spending the $250 a night at a moderate. I actually feel that it's a good deal considering the location!
> 
> Family of 5 Disney Dining Plan is Roughly around $270 a day which again, is a wash if you enjoy a nice dining experience. Could I do it cheaper? Could I buy groceries? Sure. But I don't want too. Even staying off site or on another vacation I would be eating out every night anyway. Or cooking at home but the "savings" is probably going to a few bottles of wine where I'm not really drinking alcohol at Disney. I had a two bedroom suite at OKW a few years ago with my sister and her family. Five adults and 4 kids. We did the whole grocery thing and outside breakfasts and a few dinners, we still spent a TON of cash on food.
> 
> Typical Disney Vacation per day:
> Hotel: $150, $250, $350 a night (V/M/D)
> Tickets: $100 a day (at 5 days: $80, at 6 days $70)
> Food: $35-$76 (from a few QS meals to DDP)
> 
> That's your breakdown. Forget travel costs or any other shopping costs you do. At WDW you're spending nearly $300-$450 a person per day. That's from cheap to moderately expensive.
> 
> I think the first you'll see if there is a substantial dive in attendance (economy or any other reason) is the reduction in ticket prices.
> 
> Rant over, not sure why I typed all this, but I feel better.



I agree, it interesting to see the increase over the past four years. Our last trip in 2015 (2ad/2kids, Pop, 7 day park hopper, free dining - upgraded to Disney Dining, memory maker, breakfast at akershus, and all travel expenses/cash/) was $125/person/day (8 days total)

That same trip now would easily be 25-30+% more


----------



## YesterDark

andyw715 said:


> I agree, it interesting to see the increase over the past four years. Our last trip in 2015 (2ad/2kids, Pop, 7 day park hopper, free dining - upgraded to Disney Dining, memory maker, breakfast at akershus, and all travel expenses/cash/) was $125/person/day (8 days total)
> 
> That same trip now would easily be 25-30+% more



I don't remember my costs from 2015. My sister (DVC member) took care of everything and we just paid her cash.  Park tickets have gone up a bit, but not much. Even today a 7 day ticket package gets you into a park at $62 a day. It was probably somewhere in the mid 50s 4 years ago.

The real cost is food. Disney Dining Plan is up like $15 over the last 4 years or so. That's your 25% increase right there.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

SaintsManiac said:


> I hope they know what they're doing.


If it becomes clear at some point that they've dialed this wrong, they'll tweak or reverse.  The beauty of flexibility.

And if there's one thing that's abundantly clear after YEARS on these boards, it's that for ever customer who says "I've had it!" because of any one change, more come to take his/her place... or they stomp their feet and still go back.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

YesterDark said:


> Walt Disney World trips are fast becoming status symbols rather than a normal family vacation. Our vacation is book in the god awful heat of August and I took advantage of free dining. It's over $5,000. To make it more "affordable" is to stay offsite, so I'm spending roughly $150 a night instead of $250 a night. The meal plan is a wash because on vacation we'd be spending the same amount of money on food every day anyway because we like to eat out. The park tickets are just nuts.
> 
> Family of 5 for tickets is $2000-$2500. You only start getting a deal on them on your 5th ticket. When you think about it, it's ridiculous. As someone who travels a lot for business and I stay at a lot of hotels. $130-$180 is the average cost throughout the country for a decent hotel. I don't mind spending the $250 a night at a moderate. I actually feel that it's a good deal considering the location!
> 
> Family of 5 Disney Dining Plan is Roughly around $270 a day which again, is a wash if you enjoy a nice dining experience. Could I do it cheaper? Could I buy groceries? Sure. But I don't want too. Even staying off site or on another vacation I would be eating out every night anyway. Or cooking at home but the "savings" is probably going to a few bottles of wine where I'm not really drinking alcohol at Disney. I had a two bedroom suite at OKW a few years ago with my sister and her family. Five adults and 4 kids. We did the whole grocery thing and outside breakfasts and a few dinners, we still spent a TON of cash on food.
> 
> Typical Disney Vacation per day:
> Hotel: $150, $250, $350 a night (V/M/D)
> Tickets: $100 a day (at 5 days: $80, at 6 days $70)
> Food: $35-$76 (from a few QS meals to DDP)
> 
> That's your breakdown. Forget travel costs or any other shopping costs you do. At WDW you're spending nearly $300-$450 a person per day. That's from cheap to moderately expensive.
> 
> I think the first you'll see if there is a substantial dive in attendance (economy or any other reason) is the reduction in ticket prices.
> 
> Rant over, not sure why I typed all this, but I feel better.



Definitely get where you are coming from.  There are ways to save (stay off site, bring snacks, etc - we crunch numbers and usually works out well for one of us to get an AP and the TiW for the discounts and free parking and including memory maker, etc) - but at some point if you are doing all this cutting corners, are you still enjoying this as a vacation?

I do try to remember that “fan” is short for “fanatic” which means not all decisions made are always the most logical.

I can’t imagine any one thing stopping us from going but all these small things and rising prices changes how we go and how often


----------



## SaharanTea

JaxDad said:


> I’m just getting close enough to retirement that every penny matters...



But those pennies are just going back to Disney and then some.


----------



## sachilles

Regarding the comments on Bus service from AKL, we made our first stay there a couple weeks ago at Jambo house.
I thought pick up times were fine and similar to other resorts. Allowing Kidani on first was a challenge sometimes, but understandable.
Where it seemed to fail, or be below standard was the drive time(excluding to and from AK). Traffic has increased in WDW in general, and the bus system pays the price for it. I found they took routes with less traffic but were longer in order to execute their route. Currently looking at taking the DVC plunge, and while we loved the AKL resort, the transport situation has eliminated it as one of our targets for home resort selection. I was amazed at the trip length too and from Disney springs and the MK.
The mention of the train from Rafiki's being repurposed to AKL, that could be done for minimal investment as you have the train already. However I don't know that it solves any real issue, as I think the bus service will still serve quicker to AK in that scenario.


----------



## dlavender

TheMaxRebo said:


> and that is sad .... these trips (and the planning of them) to Disney should feel positive and not like something you feel you *have* to do or are grudgingly doing.
> 
> I still think there are ways to do it on a budget and the value of the amount of entertainment per $ spent can be high ... but may have to think about it differently- spend less (stay off site, etc.) or go less often.   As much as I love Disney there are other vacation destinations out there



I think about it as you do, think about spending differently.

We are taking a large family trip again this year.  Last year we had 3 rooms at POR for 4 days.  This year, we are staying offsite (at a 1/3 of the cost) and doing 3 days in the park. We did get talked into doing EMM, but with the money saved elsewhere we are still coming in  below last year's cost. Since some really wanted to do EMM, I said the only way was to offset that cost somehow. Only meaningful way was to move off site. So we did it. One up-sell actually "saved" us money.

In our scenario, the price increases worked against them (but probably not since someone else probably is taking our place at the resort, and we are still going).. lol


----------



## SaharanTea

TheMaxRebo said:


> and that is sad .... these trips (and the planning of them) to Disney should feel positive and not like something you feel you *have* to do or are grudgingly doing.
> 
> I still think there are ways to do it on a budget and the value of the amount of entertainment per $ spent can be high ... but may have to think about it differently- spend less (stay off site, etc.) or go less often.   As much as I love Disney there are other vacation destinations out there



My wife talked me into going this summer with the dining promotion and her fear of Star Wars crowds in the next couple of years.  This talk of charging for fast passes has me very spooked.  I was thinking that it would happen after out trip (if true), but more people seem to be indicating it could be much sooner.

It makes me very sad as it would likely dry up the last bit of value I see in going to Disney World.  I just hope it's not as bad as people are speculating.


----------



## PolyRob

dlavender said:


> (but probably not since someone else probably is taking our place at the resort, and we are still going).. lol


It’s sad, but true!


----------



## adam.adbe

JaxDad said:


> We’re going to Alaska this year. I feel real good about the value of those vacation dollars.



Eleven nights in Japan this June for my family of three, plus two nights layover in LA, including bullet train between Tokyo and Kyoto, Ghibli museum, *and* three days in Disney Tokyo, worked out cheaper than a six day WDW trip.  Compared to, say, a cruise, WDW is competitive, but it's getting to be hard to justify as a headline family vacation, as there's too much of the world to see, and I probably get to keep some change at the end.


----------



## adam.adbe

The FP thing is rumored to be for all guests right?  Cos I'm really struggling to see an advantage for WDW resorts, or Good Neighbors if there's only one FP to be had.  Since WDW have just gone to the effort of adding new Good Neighbor resorts, the timing seems _unlikely_?


----------



## rteetz

adam.adbe said:


> The FP thing is rumored to be for all guests right?  Cos I'm really struggling to see an advantage for WDW resorts, or Good Neighbors if there's only one FP to be had.  Since WDW have just gone to the effort of adding new Good Neighbor resorts, the timing seems _unlikely_?


Details are not yet available but it seems some changes are coming.


----------



## adam.adbe

dlavender said:


> In our scenario, the price increases worked against them (but probably not since someone else probably is taking our place at the resort, and we are still going).. lol



I gotta think there's some visitor-reduction / average-revenue-per-guest-increase inflection point they're aiming for.  Less guests means less cast members, and other savings, but probably only really makes sense if those guests also spend considerably more.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

adam.adbe said:


> Eleven nights in Japan this June for my family of three, plus two nights layover in LA, including bullet train between Tokyo and Kyoto, Ghibli museum, *and* three days in Disney Tokyo, worked out cheaper than a six day WDW trip.  Compared to, say, a cruise, WDW is competitive, but it's getting to be hard to justify as a headline family vacation, as there's too much of the world to see, and I probably get to keep some change at the end.


Lots of places are cheaper than WDW. But I'm one to compare like for like vacations. I don't compare theme park vacations with beach vacations or history vacations. 

But for us the airfare getting to Japan would be the hurdle (as to some other places). Cost-wise other things may not be as much. I shudder to think of how much the plane ticket was when my husband when to Japan in 2014 for business AND he stopped over in Hawaii for a long enough layover to be cheaper and his company still had to increase the credit limit on the CC so he could book a ticket. *That said disclaimer haven't checked out Japan prices lately.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Orange Bird Sipper is now reportedly 1 per guest 

https://twitter.com/thedclblog/status/1105125748661207041?s=21


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

Disneyland Update – Clues From Black Spire Outpost


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Hollywood Studios 3/10/19 (Shops Closed for Refurbishment, Bus Loop Construction, Cruz Ramirez Progress, ETC.)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Pirates of the Caribbean Redd Socks and Ornament at Disneyland Park


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Disneyland Resort 3/10/19 (Parking Structure, Food & Wine, Jessie’s Critter Carousel Updates, ETC.)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Introducing the Weekly Disneyland Resort Maintenance Report (3/10/19) – A Lot of Dead Lights, Immobile Mater, and More


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Hollywood Studios 3/10/19 (International Women’s Day, Security Checkpoint Construction, New Merchandise, ETC.)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Miss Piggy & Kermit Mural and More Zany Thematic Elements Removed from MuppetVision 3-D at Disney’s Hollywood Studios


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney’s All-Star Movies Resort Adds Upgraded Wi-Fi, New Network Name in Public Areas


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: Beaches & Cream Soda Shop’s New Spring Shake is a Dreamsicle Come True


----------



## rteetz

*News*

new-pixar-four-parks-resort-refillable-mug-debuts-at-walt-disney-world


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Magic Kingdom Cast Members to Sign Steel Support of New TRON Attraction


----------



## Firebird060

Rteetz  did you mention the new Captain Marvel Dress at the Dress Shop on Cherry Tree Lane yet ?


----------



## tlmadden73

Farro said:


> There is a point where it becomes embarrassing at how much these trips cost. My eye was already twitching at how much we were spending on this upcoming trip in 2020, and now my cost analysis is probably way off.
> 
> It's not that we can't afford, but now it's coming down to is this really how I want to spend my money? This fast pass issue is really turning into a tipping point for me. The difference between being excited to go to feeling guilty and honestly stupid for spending this kind of money.


My in-laws cancelled a trip in January because of the cost (granted they thought staying on the monorail loop would be nice -- until they saw the cost per night). They went on a ski trip in the mountains and probably spent a fraction of the cost. They also instead go to Great Wolf Lodge frequently. 

My sisters family (in two weeks) will be there but they are only staying 3 nights (at a moderate) due to cost. 

I value a Disney vacation more than they (and thus go a lot) but I work hard to try and find value by doing things like the Annual Pass, using Disney Gift Cards (purchased at Target) and staying at values or offsite with multiple families, etc. Or simply only going for 3-4 days (I find going for several short stay more enjoyable than one GIANT stay). 

so .. I have an AP this year and plan on making 3 trips (#2 coming up in two weeks to join my sis), especially since we have gone so much, it is kind of embarrassing. 

I am almost ashamed to admit to friends and family that we are going again here in March despite just being there in November and definitely dont want to say I am going again in the fall. They know how much it costs and even though my family can afford i, my wife and I are starting to feel guilty. We even wanted to hide our Magic Band countdown chain (that just shows how many times we have gone in the past four years) when a friend was visiting for the weekend. 

After October, my daughter turns 3 .. and our costs will now SKYROCKET by having to get her another ticket if we choose to go again even though I still have 4 days left on my own(and wife) non-expiration ticket (and 8 days left for my son).

The rising costs was one of the reasons i decided to get an AP. I had family going this year and we wanted to join them. Plus I thought we would get it out of our systems while the kids are young - and return MAYBE after all this other new stuff is done, despite my excitement for it. 

Disney is a luxury vacation - for sure. The big cost (compared to other vacations) is the tickets and they have jumped so much in the past decade it is insane. Add on paid fast passes, and Disney may just not be worth the cost anymore no matter how magical it is.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: Miss Piggy & Kermit Mural and More Zany Thematic Elements Removed from MuppetVision 3-D at Disney’s Hollywood Studios


This will just add to the speculation that Muppets will be going away in DHS.  But it does seem like it is being done to help the immersion from within SWGE -- right?


----------



## Firebird060

tlmadden73 said:


> My in-laws cancelled a trip in January because of the cost (granted they thought staying on the monorail loop would be nice -- until they saw the cost per night). They went on a ski trip in the mountains and probably spent a fraction of the cost. They also instead go to Great Wolf Lodge frequently.
> 
> My sisters family (in two weeks) will be there but they are only staying 3 nights (at a moderate) due to cost.
> 
> I value a Disney vacation more than they (and thus go a lot) but I work hard to try and find value by doing things like the Annual Pass, using Disney Gift Cards (purchased at Target) and staying at values or offsite with multiple families, etc. Or simply only going for 3-4 days (I find going for several short stay more enjoyable than one GIANT stay).
> 
> so .. I have an AP this year and plan on making 3 trips (#2 coming up in two weeks to join my sis), especially since we have gone so much, it is kind of embarrassing.
> 
> I am almost ashamed to admit to friends and family that we are going again here in March despite just being there in November and definitely dont want to say I am going again in the fall. They know how much it costs and even though my family can afford i, my wife and I are starting to feel guilty. We even wanted to hide our Magic Band countdown chain (that just shows how many times we have gone in the past four years) when a friend was visiting for the weekend.
> 
> After October, my daughter turns 3 .. and our costs will now SKYROCKET by having to get her another ticket if we choose to go again even though I still have 4 days left on my own(and wife) non-expiration ticket (and 8 days left for my son).
> 
> The rising costs was one of the reasons i decided to get an AP. I had family going this year and we wanted to join them. Plus I thought we would get it out of our systems while the kids are young - and return MAYBE after all this other new stuff is done, despite my excitement for it.
> 
> Disney is a luxury vacation - for sure. The big cost (compared to other vacations) is the tickets and they have jumped so much in the past decade it is insane. Add on paid fast passes, and Disney may just not be worth the cost anymore no matter how magical it is.




I suspect Disney if they do add on paid fast passes,  or change allocation for offsite vs onsite, Disney might add fastpasses as a perk to the APs like the did Photopass /Memory Maker,   AP might get the benefit of a free fast pass every day per AP or something,  but who knows, they will only add it if the paid fast pass doesnt sell as well as they hope. 

 Nothing is really free at Disney but if they think of it as a Added Value to Platinum AP holders, i wouldn't be surprised.    In the same breath I can see that also being added to the DVC sell,  for new SALES,  buy Directly from Disney get 1 free fast pass per guest per day.  The idea of them using this to plus sales is completely within Disneys history of doing so.


----------



## JaxDad

Firebird060 said:


> I suspect Disney if they do add on paid fast passes,  or change allocation for offsite vs onsite, Disney might add fastpasses as a perk to the APs like the did Photopass /Memory Maker,   AP might get the benefit of a free fast pass every day per AP or something,  but who knows, they will only add it if the paid fast pass doesnt sell as well as they hope.
> 
> Nothing is really free at Disney but if they think of it as a Added Value to Platinum AP holders, i wouldn't be surprised.    In the same breath I can see that also being added to the DVC sell,  for new SALES,  buy Directly from Disney get 1 free fast pass per guest per day.  The idea of them using this to plus sales is completely within Disneys history of doing so.


Kind of like how Universal adds a limited Express Pass perk to their Premier AP...


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: Miss Piggy & Kermit Mural and More Zany Thematic Elements Removed from MuppetVision 3-D at Disney’s Hollywood Studios


This does not bode well for my Muppets. Any other rumors regarding their future?


----------



## BLLB

Is there an aerial view of the Hollywood Studios entrance area?  Bus stops, new security, tram loop, etc.?  I am having a hard time figuring out the new layout.


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> This does not bode well for my Muppets. Any other rumors regarding their future?


They aren't going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## rteetz

BLLB said:


> Is there an aerial view of the Hollywood Studios entrance area?  Bus stops, new security, tram loop, etc.?  I am having a hard time figuring out the new layout.


Yes in the aerial thread.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge Panel to be Held at Star Wars Celebration Chicago


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: New Himalayan Explorer Margarita at Warung Outpost, Animal Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Cruise Line Finalizes Purchase of Bahamas Lighthouse Point Property


----------



## SaintsManiac

tlmadden73 said:


> My in-laws cancelled a trip in January because of the cost (granted they thought staying on the monorail loop would be nice -- until they saw the cost per night). They went on a ski trip in the mountains and probably spent a fraction of the cost. They also instead go to Great Wolf Lodge frequently.
> 
> My sisters family (in two weeks) will be there but they are only staying 3 nights (at a moderate) due to cost.
> 
> I value a Disney vacation more than they (and thus go a lot) but I work hard to try and find value by doing things like the Annual Pass, using Disney Gift Cards (purchased at Target) and staying at values or offsite with multiple families, etc. Or simply only going for 3-4 days (I find going for several short stay more enjoyable than one GIANT stay).
> 
> so .. I have an AP this year and plan on making 3 trips (#2 coming up in two weeks to join my sis), especially since we have gone so much, it is kind of embarrassing.
> 
> I am almost ashamed to admit to friends and family that we are going again here in March despite just being there in November and definitely dont want to say I am going again in the fall. They know how much it costs and even though my family can afford i, my wife and I are starting to feel guilty. We even wanted to hide our Magic Band countdown chain (that just shows how many times we have gone in the past four years) when a friend was visiting for the weekend.
> 
> After October, my daughter turns 3 .. and our costs will now SKYROCKET by having to get her another ticket if we choose to go again even though I still have 4 days left on my own(and wife) non-expiration ticket (and 8 days left for my son).
> 
> The rising costs was one of the reasons i decided to get an AP. I had family going this year and we wanted to join them. Plus I thought we would get it out of our systems while the kids are young - and return MAYBE after all this other new stuff is done, despite my excitement for it.
> 
> Disney is a luxury vacation - for sure. The big cost (compared to other vacations) is the tickets and they have jumped so much in the past decade it is insane. Add on paid fast passes, and Disney may just not be worth the cost anymore no matter how magical it is.





I certainly feel where you're coming from, but until someone comes to my job and earns my check for me and pays my bills, their opinions mean squat to my life.


----------



## ejgonz2

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney’s All-Star Movies Resort Adds Upgraded Wi-Fi, New Network Name in Public Areas



OMG was this needed. I had work to do multiple nights last week when we were there and spent more time fighting with WiFi than doing work or more importantly sleeping.


----------



## Moliphino

ejgonz2 said:


> OMG was this needed. I had work to do multiple nights last week when we were there and spent more time fighting with WiFi than doing work or more importantly sleeping.



Now if they could just finish the room renos.


----------



## Tigger's ally

ejgonz2 said:


> OMG was this needed. I had work to do multiple nights last week when we were there and spent more time fighting with WiFi than doing work or more importantly sleeping.



I would have taken that as a sign.


----------



## samsteele

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> REVIEW: New Himalayan Explorer Margarita at Warung Outpost, Animal Kingdom


I luv me a margarita but that ain't any margarita known to man. Scary. Psychedelic food colour overload.


----------



## ejgonz2

Moliphino said:


> Now if they could just finish the room renos.



We fortunately had connecting renovating rooms. Loved them.


----------



## ejgonz2

Tigger's ally said:


> I would have taken that as a sign.



But my credit card statement was a conflicting sign that I need to be in good standing at work


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Looks like a Slinky Dog lost an eye

@fayardj: @easywdw @grimgringuys What a life https://twitter.com/fayardj/status/1105089154738728960/photo/1


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Looks like a Slinky Dog lost an eye
> 
> @fayardj: @easywdw @grimgringuys What a life https://twitter.com/fayardj/status/1105089154738728960/photo/1


Giant eye patch coming.


----------



## BorderTenny

TheMaxRebo said:


> Looks like a Slinky Dog lost an eye
> 
> @fayardj: @easywdw @grimgringuys What a life https://twitter.com/fayardj/status/1105089154738728960/photo/1


Is there a Red Ryder carbine action, 200-shot, range model air rifle with a compass in the stock in Andy's backyard?


----------



## PolyRob

TheMaxRebo said:


> Looks like a Slinky Dog lost an eye
> 
> @fayardj: @easywdw @grimgringuys What a life https://twitter.com/fayardj/status/1105089154738728960/photo/1


Thats kinda frightening


----------



## DizDaD7

rteetz said:


> Giant eye patch coming.


Will this mean another refurbishment and a slight move to POTC......ARRRGGGH


----------



## DizDaD7

BorderTenny said:


> Is there a Red Ryder carbine action, 200-shot, range model air rifle with a compass in the stock in Andy's backyard?


Hmmmm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The first full length trailer for Aladdin debuts tomorrow on GMA


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DizDaD7 said:


> Will this mean another refurbishment and a slight move to POTC......ARRRGGGH



Cross-over marketing ... he will be impersonating Nick Fury


----------



## lovethesun12

rteetz said:


> Started a thread of the FP News/rumor


You always know exactly what we need


----------



## rteetz

*News*

SHOP: New Lion King Spirit Jersey Available On ShopDisney


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTO REPORT: Disneyland Resort 3/11/19 (Resort Enhancements, Captain Marvel Merchandise, Jessie’s Critter Carousel Update, ETC.)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTO REPORT: Magic Kingdom 3/11/19 (Mickey Confetti Pretzel, Magic Carpet Ears, Refurbishments, ETC.)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: NEW Classic Disney Animated Animals Collection Released at the Magic Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: More “The Happiest Place On Earth” Merchandise Released at Disneyland Resort


----------



## lovethesun12

tarak said:


> I think we’re in the minority in that we’ve stayed at AKL multiple times and never had issues with the busses. However, we’ve traditionally gone in the lower crowd times. Also - kidani village gets picked up first for the parks, so we prefer to stay there. But I agree gondola access to the tesort would be fantastic.





Mika02 said:


> I've never had an issue with the bus service at AKL either. I've found it to be one of the most efficient ones. I'm not sure gondolas would be ok there with all the trees and I would be worried about messing up the environment for the animals.


 Maybe it's just me then? Admittedly we went during Easter but we also went other years during Easter. POFQ was a dream compared to AKL. We had a 9 night trip with 7 park days and there were maybe 2 times I didn't have to stand with my two year old in my arms (so she wouldn't be trampled) on the way back to the resort. Once someone offered me a seat which was nice, but most times no one even really could because we were so tight together I was surrounded by people that were standing not sitting. It was extra rough because she was heavy and the ride was not short! The trips to the park weren't as bad it was just the way back.

I'm no expert here, but I feel if you have a deluxe resort that people are paying such a high price for, wouldn't you toss in an extra few busses during busy times to alleviate the crowds?

On the other hand, we're paying for a more expensive resort this time to stay closer to parks so I guess their plan worked perfectly...


----------



## soniam

tlmadden73 said:


> so .. I have an AP this year and plan on making 3 trips (#2 coming up in two weeks to join my sis), especially since we have gone so much, it is kind of embarrassing.
> 
> I am almost ashamed to admit to friends and family that we are going again here in March despite just being there in November and definitely dont want to say I am going again in the fall. They know how much it costs and even though my family can afford i, my wife and I are starting to feel guilty. We even wanted to hide our Magic Band countdown chain (that just shows how many times we have gone in the past four years) when a friend was visiting for the weekend.



I know what you mean. My co-workers don't even ask where I'm going on vacation anymore, because they know I will say Walt Disney World or Disneyland. My MIL asked us over Christmas who liked Disney so much that we keep going. Luckily, all of 3 of us said I do We will be taking a break though after March. We were there in November too We won't be back as a family until Summer 2020. It's crushing me, but I have to let our APs expire. There's no point in keeping them. I will be going to the D23 Expo in August in Anaheim. It was supposed to be a family vacation, but our son starts school before it starts. I also have a Universal trip planned in October, so I guess it's really not all that bad. Plus, we are going to Spain and finally trying to get my husband's family and all of the grandkids to Chile, where my FIL is from. So, they are good worthwhile vacations too, that I have been wanting to do for a while. The airfare on all of these is going to break the bank though It's just so outrageous anymore, at least during school holidays.


----------



## danikoski

samsteele said:


> I did rope drop for  FOP Pandora w/o a FP and as long as you arrive at the gate at least 1 hr before opening, then you will get on FOP within 45 mins. With GE opening late August, may be much faster in early Sept. Bottom line: if no FP for FOP, wake up at least 1 hr earlier than normal and get to the gate 1 hr before opening and you will enjoy the ride.



Was that a normal opening or EMH morning? Just curious.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“Avengers: Endgame” Coca-Cola Cans Revealed Ahead of Upcoming Theatrical Release


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Dumbo premiere was tonight. Many saying it’s one of the best Tim Burton live action films. Many also noting it’s not completely like the original using many new aspects to give a fresh take. 

Also the full Baby Mine song is now available for download. 

I am very excited to see this film.


----------



## wnwardii

rteetz said:


> Many also noting it’s not completely like the original using many new aspects to give a fresh take.



I saw the extended 7 minute preview at Disneyland.  After seeing this, I am definitely more interested in seeing this.  Like Cinderella and Maleficient (to an extent) previously, Dumbo looks to have a different storyline.  Hopefully Aladdin and The Lion King will not be beat for beat recreations, sort of like Beauty and the Beast.


----------



## samsteele

danikoski said:


> Was that a normal opening or EMH morning? Just curious.


I think it was a normal opening but hard to remember as 6 months ago. I do know that I was at security at least 1 full hour before the park was scheduled to open and that hour made a huge difference. I tried the same thing later in my trip but was at least 20 mins later getting to the park. I then waited in line over the bridge in Africa and, while I did eventually get on FOP, it really slowed me down.


----------



## Brocktoon

*News*

Frank Oz candid on the Muppets Remake from SXSW

https://www.syfy.com/syfywire/frank-oz-muppets-remake-sxsw

Favorite quote:

_"In general, I start to vomit when things get too smarmy. When it gets overly sentimental and sweet, I just start to vomit. It's all because Disney doesn't understand purity ... And I'm gonna get in so much trouble now" _

I love the Muppets, but it's a shame that Disney doesn't understand what to do with them


----------



## firefly_ris

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Dumbo premiere was tonight. Many saying it’s one of the best Tim Burton live action films. Many also noting it’s not completely like the original using many new aspects to give a fresh take.
> 
> Also the full Baby Mine song is now available for download.
> 
> I am very excited to see this film.




Glad to hear that. Dumbo is a top 5 (possibly top 2) Disney animated movie for me. I sing Baby Mine to my kids before bed since they were newborns. I've also been a Burton fan since I was a kid, but his last film that I really loved was Big Fish back in 2003 so was hoping for an upswing. So I have been looking forward to this interpretation.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

Brocktoon said:


> Frank Oz candid on the Muppets Remake from SXSW


Thanks for the link. Really enjoyed his take on Disney's handling of the Muppets. They're my favorite set of characters and it is sad how they've been treated. The sitcom on ABC was embarrassing, frankly. I think Jason Segal and Amy Adams did a great job in respecting the Muppets and what they stand for. They did such a great job that the follow-up fell flat due to how well they did (High bar to reach). Maybe they can reach out to Jason Segal and Frank Oz and find the ethos they so need.


----------



## mollmoll4

New Aladdin Trailer:






Was on the fence... but this looks great!


----------



## Mal6586

I'll admit, that Aladdin trailer got me a lot more excited than the teaser did!


----------



## MissGina5

mollmoll4 said:


> New Aladdin Trailer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was on the fence... but this looks great!



I am excited!! I think this looks great


----------



## BigRed98

*News*

New Details Revealed For Hagrid's Magical Creatures Motorbike Adventure


----------



## Iowamomof4

*News

https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/magi...cket-price-increases-go-into-effect-today.htm*


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Dumbo premiere was tonight. Many saying it’s one of the best Tim Burton live action films. Many also noting it’s not completely like the original using many new aspects to give a fresh take.
> 
> Also the full Baby Mine song is now available for download.
> 
> I am very excited to see this film.



I'm so excited for Dumbo, everything from the trailer, the poster, the music I'm loving so far. I really hope this turns out to be a great movie and doesn't bomb at the box office.



mollmoll4 said:


> New Aladdin Trailer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was on the fence... but this looks great!



This is the best look we got at Aladdin so far but I'm still nervous about it.


----------



## rteetz

Iowamomof4 said:


> *News
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/magi...cket-price-increases-go-into-effect-today.htm*


Not drastic increases. APs didn’t change at all.


----------



## Cinderumbrella

Iowamomof4 said:


> *News
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/magi...cket-price-increases-go-into-effect-today.htm*



Right on cue! I checked mine for 8/30 start and they went up $4.50 for a 5 day park hopper.


----------



## SaintsManiac

BigRed98 said:


> *News*
> 
> New Details Revealed For Hagrid's Magical Creatures Motorbike Adventure





!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brocktoon

Tiki Birdland said:


> Thanks for the link. Really enjoyed his take on Disney's handling of the Muppets. They're my favorite set of characters and it is sad how they've been treated. The sitcom on ABC was embarrassing, frankly. I think Jason Segal and Amy Adams did a great job in respecting the Muppets and what they stand for. They did such a great job that the follow-up fell flat due to how well they did (High bar to reach). Maybe they can reach out to Jason Segal and Frank Oz and find the ethos they so need.



Yep ... I really enjoyed the 2011 movie.  Muppets: Most Wanted was decent and had the right feel, but didn't click with me like the previous movie.  And of course after that ABC proceeded to run them into the ground.  With the success of shows like 'America's Got Talent' and prime-time game shows, I'm amazed that Disney hasn't tried to bring back a Muppets variety show format like the original.  Think something like the Graham Norton show meets original Muppets and none of workplace comedy that ABC did.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mollmoll4 said:


> New Aladdin Trailer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was on the fence... but this looks great!



definitely a much better trailer ... makes it look almost like a cross of Aladdin and Prince of Persia with all that jumping on rooftops and acrobatics


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Iowamomof4 said:


> *News
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/magi...cket-price-increases-go-into-effect-today.htm*



with the whole date based pricing thing I can see a lot more of this - periodic tweaks and updates to certain dates that happen more often than the major price changes that happened once or twice a year in the past


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Brocktoon said:


> Yep ... I really enjoyed the 2011 movie.  Muppets: Most Wanted was decent and had the right feel, but didn't click with me like the previous movie.  And of course after that ABC proceeded to run them into the ground.  With the success of shows like 'America's Got Talent' and prime-time game shows, I'm amazed that Disney hasn't tried to bring back a Muppets variety show format like the original.  Think something like the Graham Norton show meets original Muppets and none of workplace comedy that ABC did.



yeah, what worked about the original Muppet Show is that the Muppets themselves were so earnest about the show they were putting on ... they tried too hard with the remake to make it seem Meta or like breaking the 4th wall


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> with the whole date based pricing thing I can see a lot more of this - periodic tweaks and updates to certain dates that happen more often than the major price changes that happened once or twice a year in the past


That’s my thought as well.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> That’s my thought as well.



and then like a lobster put in a cold pot of water slowing coming to a boil, we don't notice as much that the cost of a day went up $50 over the course of 2 years if it is like $5 here, $7 there. etc


----------



## tlmadden73

mollmoll4 said:


> New Aladdin Trailer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was on the fence... but this looks great!


Looks exciting, but definitely looks like it will be like Beauty and the Beast - pretty much identical beat-by-beat story as the animated version with perhaps some new or slightly different scenes/songs. 

*shrug* 

Like I have said before .. with only so much time to see movies nowadays, I will opt to see NEW things rather than remakes of movies I have seen a ton of times (and some very recently -- thanks to the kids ).


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> with the whole date based pricing thing I can see a lot more of this - periodic tweaks and updates to certain dates that happen more often than the major price changes that happened once or twice a year in the past


Right .. plus these tweaks like this probably get a LOT less press. Thus it will not be noticed by the general public like the old once a year ticket price increases.


----------



## YesterDark

I really liked the new Aladdin Trailer. I'll be taking my kids to all of these remakes. 

Ticket pricing: It's just going to get worse and end up forcing people off site to balance out the costs. The only caveat is that you basically need to plan a vacation that's at least 7 days because the tickets become sensible at 5 or 6 tickets ESPECIALLY since tickets are only valid in certain windows.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

The Aladdin trailer looks better than the other previews we have been seeing. I feel better about seeing this movie now.

Since the internet blew up about this after the last teaser trailer, I would just like to point out that Will Smith isn't blue the entire movie.  I personally like it that way though.

In regards to ticket price increases, I'm still looking into everything, but it looks like they didn't go up that much. However, of course it happens while I started looking into buying tickets for a friend last night but decided to wait a few more days.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I know @rteetz posted about CMs signing the Tron structure - but just saw a photo of it, so thought I would share
 

h/t to Thrillgeek's facebook page where I saw this


----------



## mikepizzo

mollmoll4 said:


> New Aladdin Trailer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was on the fence... but this looks great!



I can't put my finger on it, but the CGI just looks so cheap to me.

As soon as 'A Whole New World' started during the trailer and the cuts became quick, it didn't look so bad.  Which isn't exactly what one is looking for.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> The Aladdin trailer looks better than the other previews we have been seeing. I feel better about seeing this movie now.
> 
> Since the internet blew up about this after the last teaser trailer, I would just like to point out that Will Smith isn't blue the entire movie.  I personally like it that way though.
> 
> In regards to ticket price increases, I'm still looking into everything, but it looks like they didn't go up that much. However, of course it happens while I started looking into buying tickets for a friend last night but decided to wait a few more days.



though, when the first image came out and he wasn't blue people complained that he wasn't blue ... then when he was blue people complained that he was blue (or the wrong blue) 

I think for some people they just don't want to see anyone that isn't Robin Williams in the role


----------



## mollmoll4

mikepizzo said:


> I can't put my finger on it, but the CGI just looks so cheap to me.
> 
> As soon as 'A Whole New World' started during the trailer and the cuts became quick, it didn't look so bad.  Which isn't exactly what one is looking for.



It's still not finished at this point so I wouldn't expect CGI to be completely rendered for theatrical release. However, I have no clue how much more they WILL do. I never quite got past the fact that Beast's horns disappeared into a pillow in the live action BAtB movie.


----------



## unbanshee

TheMaxRebo said:


> I know @rteetz posted about CMs signing the Tron structure - but just saw a photo of it, so thought I would share
> View attachment 387810
> 
> h/t to Thrillgeek's facebook page where I saw this



Looks like blog mickey has more photos too. Nice perk for CMs!

http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/photo...-tron-roller-coaster-coming-to-magic-kingdom/


----------



## Gusey

I think/hope Disney have learnt from Aladdin and Frozen 2 about what makes a good teaser and what does not  The new trailer looks better, but I am still unsure about it


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Automated Photographer box comes to Star Wars Launch Bay (though not in use yet)

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/photos-au...xkrosKgP3t1T_r-839Nrxyg2B_P3FEvjHAo2KnF1vMuWs


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Disney Sets March 20 Closing Date For 21st Century Fox Acquisition


----------



## BigRed98

*News*

Per WDWNT on twitter, Marquee is up for Lightning McQueen’s Racing Academy


----------



## Sarah1024

mollmoll4 said:


> It's still not finished at this point so I wouldn't expect CGI to be completely rendered for theatrical release. However, I have no clue how much more they WILL do. I never quite got past the fact that Beast's horns disappeared into a pillow in the live action BAtB movie.


They do?!  I never noticed that!!


----------



## Sarah1024

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Automated Photographer box comes to Star Wars Launch Bay (though not in use yet)
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/photos-au...xkrosKgP3t1T_r-839Nrxyg2B_P3FEvjHAo2KnF1vMuWs


Where's the dislike button??


----------



## samsteele

Sarah1024 said:


> Where's the dislike button??


Yup. People first. CMs shouldn't and really can't be replaced by machines.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More on the tron beam signing

http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/photo...-tron-roller-coaster-coming-to-magic-kingdom/


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney’s All-Star Movies Resort Adds Upgraded Wi-Fi, New Network Name in Public Areas


  While happy for ASM guests, I wish Disney would put effort into upgrading their in-park Wi-Fi!!  It is beyond frustrating to use and for International guests who do not have data plans in the US, we are at the mercy of using the WDW Wi-Fi.  I cannot count the number of times (over 100 some days??) that I lose connection and have to find it again.  Disney has made us rely on Wi-Fi due to all that MDE offers but their Wi-Fi cannot keep up.  DHS has always had the poorest Wi-Fi so unless they've made HUGE improvements I cannot begin to imagine what will happen come Aug 29th!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

scrappinginontario said:


> While happy for ASM guests, I wish Disney would put effort into upgrading their in-park Wi-Fi!!  It is beyond frustrating to use and for International guests who do not have data plans in the US, we are at the mercy of using the WDW Wi-Fi.  I cannot count the number of times (over 100 some days??) that I lose connection and have to find it again.  Disney has made us rely on Wi-Fi due to all that MDE offers but their Wi-Fi cannot keep up.  DHS has always had the poorest Wi-Fi so unless they've made HUGE improvements I cannot begin to imagine what will happen come Aug 29th!



especially if the Play App is going to be so integral to Galaxy's Edge they really need that wifi working 100% and top notch and no issues


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

scrappinginontario said:


> While happy for ASM guests, I wish Disney would put effort into upgrading their in-park Wi-Fi!!  It is beyond frustrating to use and for International guests who do not have data plans in the US, we are at the mercy of using the WDW Wi-Fi.  I cannot count the number of times (over 100 some days??) that I lose connection and have to find it again.  Disney has made us rely on Wi-Fi due to all that MDE offers but their Wi-Fi cannot keep up.  DHS has always had the poorest Wi-Fi so unless they've made HUGE improvements I cannot begin to imagine what will happen come Aug 29th!


I have always wondered for international guests on the data issue. So your Canadian cell phone companies don't have add on plans for the U.S.? Or is it that your particular cell phone company doesn't have coverage at all even as an add on for the U.S.?

*Admittedly I don't know much at all about cell phone companies international much less Canada lol


----------



## JETSDAD

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I have always wondered for international guests on the data issue. So your Canadian cell phone companies don't have add on plans for the U.S.? Or is it that your particular cell phone company doesn't have coverage at all even as an add on for the U.S.?
> 
> *Admittedly I don't know much at all about cell phone companies international much less Canada lol



Different Canadian carriers have different options...most have some sort of addon available. Personally, I have a plan that just let's  me use my phone in the US the same as I would in Canada with no additional fees, including my data (I may or may not have switched to that plan as a direct result of our Disney vacations).


----------



## Brocktoon

*News*

Looks like an animated Marvel 'What-If' anthology is coming to Disney+

https://www.slashfilm.com/what-if-tv-series-coming-to-disney-plus/


----------



## SaharanTea

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Automated Photographer box comes to Star Wars Launch Bay (though not in use yet)
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/photos-au...xkrosKgP3t1T_r-839Nrxyg2B_P3FEvjHAo2KnF1vMuWs



When they first talked about this, didn't they say something about new technology being integrated?  If they could do 3-D shots or some other cool thing, I could see it being pretty neat.

So far, all we've seen is sterile looking shots at best and terribly timed and awkward looking shots at worst (based on posts in the Tink test thread).


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Pixar Luxo Ball Plush Pillow for Sale at Disney Parks


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SaharanTea said:


> When they first talked about this, didn't they say something about new technology being integrated?  If they could do 3-D shots or some other cool thing, I could see it being pretty neat.
> 
> So far, all we've seen is sterile looking shots at best and terribly timed and awkward looking shots at worst (based on posts in the Tink test thread).



I would actually very much welcome this if it was additive - did things like 3D shots or small videos, etc. ... but that in addition to a human photographer.  Then I think it would really increase the value of Memory Maker and could justify charging more for it

But yeah, so far just seems like sterile photos


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

FOX acquisition set to close March 20th

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/disneys-acquisition-of-21st-century-fox-set-to-close-march-20/


----------



## Moliphino

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I have always wondered for international guests on the data issue. So your Canadian cell phone companies don't have add on plans for the U.S.? Or is it that your particular cell phone company doesn't have coverage at all even as an add on for the U.S.?
> 
> *Admittedly I don't know much at all about cell phone companies international much less Canada lol



My US plan has an add on option for international, but it's usually $10/day for talk, text, and data. I'm not sure if that's per person or not, I've only used it when traveling for work not with family. My plan doesn't even include all of the US, either, which I found out when I went to Guam for work.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Celebrate the 20th Anniversary of Disney’s Winter Summerland Miniature Golf With Our Latest Digital Wallpaper


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Carnivale of Stars Springtime Celebration is Back at Hong Kong Disneyland

Nothing screams Disney like bouncy castle


----------



## rteetz

*News*

First Look at This Year’s Disney Youth Programs Girl Scout Patches In Honor of National Girl Scout Day


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: New Kevin from UP Cupcake at Disney’s Animal Kingdom


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> Not drastic increases. APs didn’t change at all.



Our FL Res 4 day pass that we've been contemplating rose 7.6 %.  Waiting to purchase cost us almost $100 for 5 tickets. Stings.....

ETA: Was this the quietest price change yet?


----------



## rteetz

dlavender said:


> Our FL Res 4 day pass that we've been contemplating rose 7.6 %.  Waiting to purchase cost us almost $100 for 5 tickets. Stings.....
> 
> ETA: Was this the quietest price change yet?


I believe so. Its easier for them to be quieter now with date based ticketing. Everything can just be done overnight.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Moliphino said:


> My US plan has an add on option for international, but it's usually $10/day for talk, text, and data. I'm not sure if that's per person or not, I've only used it when traveling for work not with family. My plan doesn't even include all of the US, either, which I found out when I went to Guam for work.


Yeah I know about U.S. plans just didn't know about people who are from outside the U.S. and how their cell phone plan work out here. *Wouldn't have considered Guam though that's for sure lol

My husband and I still have separate cell phone plans. I have Sprint and he has Verizon. We've kept it separate because Sprint has maintained unlimited and for several years Verizon got rid of theirs. When we went to Jamaica we added the international plan to mine because Sprint was only $5/day for data (I forget information the calling aspect) but Verizon was $10 and Sprint had a good deal on a week plan whereas Verizon did not. It cost us $35 total for data for 9 days worth. Sprint had worked out a deal with Digicel which is the main provider down in Jamaica. For Verizon it would have cost $70 or $75 for that same time period.

Now when we went to St. Lucia back in 2013 none of the cell phone companies really had good reliable signal so we used the resort's wifi. Funny thing we actually used a magic jack type service to call home using the computer because we still had stuff to deal with after our wedding.

I don't think I used wifi at all when in WDW other than on the computer but I can def. sympathize with having to rely on it for your cell phone especially when it's been known it's spoty so it's a good thing they are actively working on that.


----------



## PolyRob

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Automated Photographer box comes to Star Wars Launch Bay (though not in use yet)
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/photos-au...xkrosKgP3t1T_r-839Nrxyg2B_P3FEvjHAo2KnF1vMuWs



I guess I am confused why Disney would start this with the opening date for SWGE announced? I understand testing, but why not in something more permanent? Not that I WANT it or AGREE with it, I am just confused why the Launch Bay? Easier to scrap if it fails?!


----------



## PolyRob

BigRed98 said:


> *News*
> 
> Per WDWNT on twitter, Marquee is up for Lightning McQueen’s Racing Academy



I am actually really excited to see this after Watching Cars 3 and enjoying it 1000x more than Cars 2! It opens during my visit so I will be following news about it closely.


----------



## PolyRob

scrappinginontario said:


> While happy for ASM guests, I wish Disney would put effort into upgrading their in-park Wi-Fi!!  It is beyond frustrating to use and for International guests who do not have data plans in the US, we are at the mercy of using the WDW Wi-Fi.  I cannot count the number of times (over 100 some days??) that I lose connection and have to find it again.  Disney has made us rely on Wi-Fi due to all that MDE offers but their Wi-Fi cannot keep up.  DHS has always had the poorest Wi-Fi so unless they've made HUGE improvements I cannot begin to imagine what will happen come Aug 29th!


I agree 100%! I am not international, but I can only imagine the struggle. I get annoyed by the 7DMT cave and FoP tunnels when LTE and Disney Wi-Fi cut out. Not to bring paid FP+ into this (I know, separate thread), but if Disney starts charging an additional premium, it better have the network infrastructure in place to support MDE in the parks. The Kiosks won't cut it for me.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I have always wondered for international guests on the data issue. So your Canadian cell phone companies don't have add on plans for the U.S.? Or is it that your particular cell phone company doesn't have coverage at all even as an add on for the U.S.?
> 
> *Admittedly I don't know much at all about cell phone companies international much less Canada lol


 As I expected, I just called my provider and because of the type of plan I have (which works wonderfully for me at home), my charges to add a roaming plan are a RIDICULOUS price!!  To add 350MB of data would cost me $60!!!  I'll stick with fighting WDW Wi-Fi rather than have to mortgage my house for a roaming plan!!


----------



## OSUZorba

This isn't really news, but I just got a survey asking about the effectiveness of the summer resort discounts.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

scrappinginontario said:


> As I expected, I just called my provider and because of the type of plan I have (which works wonderfully for me at home), my charges to add a roaming plan are a RIDICULOUS price!!  To add 350MB of data would cost me $60!!!  I'll stick with fighting WDW Wi-Fi rather than have to mortgage my house for a roaming plan!!


I don't blame you there! Makes sense to just use the wifi but hopefully they keep improving those. They've gone to an app for so many things you kinda need to have good service for that lol


----------



## Firebird060

Once ESIMs become more popular in Phone tech,  traveling abroad and getting data wont be such a hassle.  For example I am going to scotland in june,  it will only cost me about 10 pounds for a month of phone and text service and 6gb of data,  cant complain about that.


----------



## wnwardii

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I have always wondered for international guests on the data issue. So your Canadian cell phone companies don't have add on plans for the U.S.? Or is it that your particular cell phone company doesn't have coverage at all even as an add on for the U.S.?



During this past week, while I was at Disneyland, I was with a group of people and one of them was from the UK.  I asked him about this since he was on his phone a lot.  As long as he was using the WiFi signal, he was ok.  He goes to Disneyland Paris about 2x a month.  But since France is part of the EU, they don't incur roaming or data charges in EU countries.  At least I think this is what he stated.  Several years ago, I tried to do the opposite when I went to Sweden.  As long as I stayed on WiFi, everything was fine for me.


----------



## Moliphino

scrappinginontario said:


> As I expected, I just called my provider and because of the type of plan I have (which works wonderfully for me at home), my charges to add a roaming plan are a RIDICULOUS price!!  To add 350MB of data would cost me $60!!!  I'll stick with fighting WDW Wi-Fi rather than have to mortgage my house for a roaming plan!!



We're renting a wi-fi hotspot when we go to Italy later this month to avoid the roaming charges. It'll be about $60 total for unlimited data for 10 days for four people, much cheaper than our provider's plans. 
In a place like Disney, though, that's supposed to have free wifi everywhere it would really annoy me to pay any extra.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Moliphino said:


> We're renting a wi-fi hotspot when we go to Italy later this month to avoid the roaming charges. It'll be about $60 total for unlimited data for 10 days for four people, much cheaper than our provider's plans.
> In a place like Disney, though, that's supposed to have free wifi everywhere it would really annoy me to pay any extra.


My husband rented a hotspot when he went to Japan. I don't remember how much it was but it didn't seem terrible in price.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Price per point goes up at Copper Creek

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...er-point-price-at-copper-creek-villas-cabins/


----------



## crvetter

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Price per point goes up at Copper Creek
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...er-point-price-at-copper-creek-villas-cabins/


Though I would add to the story that this is the sold-out price for the resort; this will take effect once it is officially sold-out and will apply to anyone wanting to buy the resort from the points Disney gets back through foreclosure and ROFR. This is a common behavior of DVC to increase the price once sold out to keep interest on the new resort that is being actively marketed.

As discussed on the DVC Forums
https://www.disboards.com/threads/ccv-projected-to-increase-from-188-to-210-on-6-1-19.3739225/
https://www.disboards.com/threads/copper-creek-to-210-per-point-on-june-1st.3739224/


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Price per point goes up at Copper Creek
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...er-point-price-at-copper-creek-villas-cabins/



I guess the new ones will be a "steal" at $200 pp.....

For those that buy new for studio bookings, it would take about 30 years to break even on this using quick napkin math.....


----------



## Jetku

crvetter said:


> Though I would add to the story that this is the sold-out price for the resort; this will take effect once it is officially sold-out and will apply to anyone wanting to buy the resort from the points Disney gets back through foreclosure and ROFR. This is a common behavior of DVC to increase the price once sold out to keep interest on the new resort that is being actively marketed.
> 
> As discussed on the DVC Forums
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/ccv-projected-to-increase-from-188-to-210-on-6-1-19.3739225/
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/copper-creek-to-210-per-point-on-june-1st.3739224/



I wonder if there has ever been (or ever will be) a time when there is no WDW resort under active sale? With how much they advertise DVC at WDW, I can’t imagine they’d ever want to turn someone away looking to buy in. 




dlavender said:


> I guess the new ones will be a "steal" at $200 pp.....
> 
> For those that buy new for studio bookings, it would take about 30 years to break even on this using quick napkin math.....



Not sure I understand your math... 100-105 points gets 6 nights in August (when I travel).  

But based on my DVC research lately, I wouldn’t recommend anyone buy into CC for studios.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Menu at Whispering Canyon

Lunch Skillet - 

maple-chipotle BBQ slow-smoked pork ribs, barbecued pulled pork, and citrus-herb chicken

Dinner Skillet - 

Traditional Dinner Skillet with oak-smoked mustard BBQ beef brisket, maple-chipotle BBQ pork ribs, slow-smoked pulled pork, and citrus-herb chicken. The “Pig” Dinner Skillet with braised pork belly, maple-chipotle BBQ pork ribs, slow-smoked pulled pork, and mustard BBQ “piggy wings.” Both of these particular skillets come with western-style sausage as well. 

Land and Sea Dinner Skillet comes with house-smoked salmon, citrus herb chicken, vegan sausage, and charred portabellas. 

Vegan Dinner Skillet – filled with maple-chipotle BBQ jackfruit, spicy vegan sausage, mustard-glazed beefless tips, and herb-brushed trick’n chick’n.

The all-you-care-to-enjoy skillets comes with a different assortment of sides that may include coleslaw, sautéed green beans, buttered corn, oven-roasted carrots, charred peppers, BBQ cauliflower, Yukon mashed potatoes, or roasted potatoes. Plus, freshly-baked cornbread served with delicious honey butter with every dinner skillet.  

For dessert, Apple Pie. This mouth-watering slice of pie comes dusted with powdered sugar and is served with a big ol’ scoop of vanilla ice cream.

Newly-themed cocktails such as the Bourbon Cowboy, which comes garnished with apple slices and pairs great with any lunch and dinner skillet. Selections of wines and draft beers are also available. 

In addition, starting on March 26, you will also be able to feast on an array of breakfast skillets. Rise and shine to a delicious chuck wagon breakfast with the Heritage Skillet or the Carnivore Skillet. The Heritage Skillet comes with country potatoes, hickory-smoked bacon, and pork sausage links. For the meat-lovers, the Carnivore Skillet comes loaded with house-smoked ham, hickory-smoked bacon, pork sausage links, and oak-smoked beef brisket. Both of these skillets come with house-made buttermilk-cheddar biscuits, scrambled eggs, and Mickey Waffles. 

For those looking for a lighter start to their morning, the Lighter Side Breakfast Skillet is a great option. It comes with Bircher Muesli (Swiss oatmeal), egg white spinach frittata, turkey bacon and turkey sausage, country potatoes, fresh fruit, yogurt, and of course, more Mickey waffles!


----------



## dlavender

Jetku said:


> Not sure I understand your math... 100-105 points gets 6 nights in August (when I travel).
> 
> But based on my DVC research lately, I wouldn’t recommend anyone buy into CC for studio



I just picked a 4 night stay mid week in July, which takes 68 points. Multiplied that by 210 ($14k). Then divided that by 50 (285) to break down that cost to give an annual basis. Then took 68 x 7 (476) to give maint dues per week. Gives a total of $760 for that stay in a studio. You can rent that studio for about $1150, saving roughly $400.  You would have to do this about 30 times to break even on your initial investment.

Like I said, very quick math and there are many scenarios to run through. Also more complicated math you probably should do if looking into it.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New talking robot at Planet Hollywood

photos-video-plex-the-talking-robot-debuts-at-planet-hollywood-observatory-in-disney-springs


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Disney Snack Dress Debuts at World of Disney at Disney Springs


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Danielle Nicole Cinderella Castle Purse DisneyStyle, Disney Springs


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Toy Story Alien “Chosen One” Mickey Ears Arrive at Disneyland


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Shop the New A+ by Anthropologie Collection at Disney Springs


----------



## crvetter

dlavender said:


> I just picked a 4 night stay mid week in July, which takes 68 points. Multiplied that by 210 ($14k). Then divided that by 50 (285) to break down that cost to give an annual basis. Then took 68 x 7 (476) to give maint dues per week. Gives a total of $760 for that stay in a studio. You can rent that studio for about $1150, saving roughly $400.  You would have to do this about 30 times to break even on your initial investment.
> 
> Like I said, very quick math and there are many scenarios to run through. Also more complicated math you probably should do if looking into it.


While you aren't entirely wrong a few things to additionally consider 1) 210 is the sold-out price for Copper Creek so Riviera isn't likely to be priced that high for a number of reasons and 2) Renting assumes there is an available owner if DVC owners stopped renting that part of the equation goes up quickly (I personally used 15-30% off of rack rates when I made my decision to buy. When using Rack Rates you'll get something a lot shorter). I considered a studio vs standard room at Deluxe hotel; depending on the resort your payoff really changes due to the rack rates at the resort such as PVB or VGF where rack rates are very high.

In theory each DVC ownership interest that is sold is set at a price on Disney's books so that they have a gross profit (the net being closer to zero) on the sale over the life of the contract. Essentially selling DVC is cheaper than bonds and allows them to build out their resorts bigger. But the reason it is savings to the buyer is because most individuals would never have the return on investment that a large corporation is reporting on their balance sheet to determine its profit on the DVC sales and they have some ability to assume that a guest will replace the guest that would no longer be booking a cash room.

Personally my payoff is about 7-15 years depending on the numbers I ran (even considering the time value of money) . But the DVC forum is great for discussing these things if you wanted to check it out and offer your advice to potential owners as you aren't wrong that DVC might not be for everyone, but for some it is.


----------



## osully

Canadian here wanting to peep in - I never found the wifi bad during my WDW trip in 2016. But the only person I was really having to message was my husband whenever we split up and did our own thing in the parks. I don’t plan to get a phone plan just for one week. I’m taking a vacation from work so I’m not worried about reliable internet for that


----------



## samsteele

I've always been good with the free wifi for emails, texts and skype. Problem is with mobile ordering, finding new FP reservations and surely will be with the new Galaxy's Edge interactive goodies. WDW's free wifi is not up to the task. Really hoping they fix/pump it up to be ready for the demand come August.


----------



## Farro

mollmoll4 said:


> New Aladdin Trailer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was on the fence... but this looks great!



oh wow! I had no desire to see this before and now I can't wait to watch it! Looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Toledo full menu released

http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/toledo-tapas-steak-seafood-dinner-menu-officially-released/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Alan Tudyk to Voice Iago in Disney’s Live-Action “Aladdin”


----------



## rteetz

*News*

‘Star Wars Episode 9’ is Definitely the End of the Skywalker Saga, Says Oscar Isaac


----------



## The Pho

*News*

Industrial Accident near France Pavillion

https://www.wesh.com/article/industrial-accident-reported-near-epcot/26803845


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor
*
Reportedly the Orange Bird Sipper is sold out at Epcot


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> I believe so. Its easier for them to be quieter now with date based ticketing. Everything can just be done overnight.


And more difficult to compare.


----------



## BoatyMcBoatface

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Reportedly the Orange Bird Sipper is sold out at Epcot



Tried to get one tonight. Was told they did not have them available “right now.” Took that to mean that they’re gone.


----------



## shoreward

The Pho said:


> *News*
> 
> Industrial Accident near France Pavillion
> 
> https://www.wesh.com/article/industrial-accident-reported-near-epcot/26803845


Man was killed.
https://www.wftv.com/news/local/deputies-respond-to-industrial-accident-at-epcot/929942201


----------



## Sweettears

BoatyMcBoatface said:


> Tried to get one tonight. Was told they did not have them available “right now.” Took that to mean that they’re gone.


Check ebay


----------



## Mika02

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> The Aladdin trailer looks better than the other previews we have been seeing. I feel better about seeing this movie now.
> 
> *Since the internet blew up about this after the last teaser trailer, I would just like to point out that Will Smith isn't blue the entire movie.  I personally like it that way though.*
> 
> In regards to ticket price increases, I'm still looking into everything, but it looks like they didn't go up that much. However, of course it happens while I started looking into buying tickets for a friend last night but decided to wait a few more days.



I'm even more excited for this movie and this is the best part of it for me


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

We saw Captain Marvel tonight. I thought it was a good addition to the line up. It was a bit strange in the beginning for my mind beause we were going back in time and it was so far into MCU (meaning all the movies having been made) but after a while I got used to it. I did think that while Brie's humor was there it felt a bit stiff but I still thought she did a good job. I'm looking forward to more of her


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> We saw Captain Marvel tonight. I thought it was a good addition to the line up. It was a bit strange in the beginning for my mind beause we were going back in time and it was so far into MCU (meaning all the movies having been made) but after a while I got used to it. I did think that while Brie's humor was there it felt a bit stiff but I still thought she did a good job. I'm looking forward to more of her



agree with all of this ... I think her humor came through and especially enjoyed the scenes with her and Fury together - but didn't show enough emotional range in the other scenes to really feel like a well rounded and fully developed character

I think she will work great in an ensemble like End Game though


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> agree with all of this ... I think her humor came through and especially enjoyed the scenes with her and Fury together - but didn't show enough emotional range in the other scenes to really feel like a well rounded and fully developed character
> 
> I think she will work great in an ensemble like End Game though


 agreed also with all of it --good way of describing it


----------



## ksromack

firefly_ris said:


> Glad to hear that. Dumbo is a top 5 (possibly top 2) Disney animated movie for me. I sing Baby Mine to my kids before bed since they were newborns. I've also been a Burton fan since I was a kid, but his last film that I really loved was Big Fish back in 2003 so was hoping for an upswing. So I have been looking forward to this interpretation.


I just sang this song to my 6 month old granddaughter yesterday......as I did with my own two children.  Gosh, I get choked up just thinking of that song!



BigRed98 said:


> *News*
> 
> New Details Revealed For Hagrid's Magical Creatures Motorbike Adventure


This looks to be amazing!




rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Price per point goes up at Copper Creek
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...er-point-price-at-copper-creek-villas-cabins/


I'm guessing we won't be seeing any good resale deals for a while.



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Toledo full menu released
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/toledo-tapas-steak-seafood-dinner-menu-officially-released/


Looks great, but I don't see us making a special trip to eat there.  Still, if you are staying at CSR then it would be great.



rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Reportedly the Orange Bird Sipper is sold out at Epcot


Well, pooh!  I hope they get more in for May


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Reportedly the Orange Bird Sipper is sold out at Epcot



On Attractions Magazine twitter they said that Cast Members have told them that more are on order. Hopefully the CMs are right.


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Toledo full menu released
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/toledo-tapas-steak-seafood-dinner-menu-officially-released/



We're thinking of spending NYE at Toledo's. Should be a great view of fireworks from all over WDW and Orlando from up there.


----------



## osully

Farro said:


> oh wow! I had no desire to see this before and now I can't wait to watch it! Looks like a lot of fun!


LOL for me it’s the opposite. This trailer made the movie look much worse to me.


----------



## Sarah1024

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Toledo full menu released
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/toledo-tapas-steak-seafood-dinner-menu-officially-released/


Finally!  I've been waiting for this.  I am kind of disappointed with the menu though.  I haven't booked it for our CSR stay in September yet, and this doesn't push me to make one.  I guess I'll wait on some reviews.  I want to love it though, we love tapas!


----------



## BuzzyBelle

osully said:


> LOL for me it’s the opposite. This trailer made the movie look much worse to me.


Same. Jafar is falling pretty flat for me so far and every time Will Smith comes on screen I cringe. 

My husband wants to know why they keep “messing with perfection” with these remakes and I have to agree. It’s just a cash grab. Cinderella was okay to me because it “felt” different enough; plus there are already so many different Cinderella stories out there it didn’t seem forced. 

These word for word, scene for scene remakes are just weird to me.


----------



## mikepizzo

BuzzyBelle said:


> Same. Jafar is falling pretty flat for me so far and every time Will Smith comes on screen I cringe.
> 
> My husband wants to know why they keep “messing with perfection” with these remakes and I have to agree. It’s just a cash grab. Cinderella was okay to me because it “felt” different enough; plus there are already so many different Cinderella stories out there it didn’t seem forced.
> 
> These word for word, scene for scene remakes are just weird to me.



I am not a fan of Smith at all...but I think the biggest problem is that they kept his Will Smith face when he is in 'Blue Genie' form.  It would have been much better if he looked more cartoon-y as the 'Blue Genie'.  Also from what I've seen Genie has aura around him when he is the 'Blue Genie' (see picture below).  The aura gives the perception that he can morph and change into anything at anytime.  It also gives the effect that he is other-worldly...it's more magical.  Without it, he just looks like a blue floating person.  It's pretty off-putting.  I don't think any performance Smith can give can change my thoughts on his miscasting.  Ideally it would have been nice to see James Monroe Iglehart on the big screen. 

EDIT: And maybe they have plans to continue to tweak the visuals until the movie is released, but will they?  Who knows.


----------



## Sarah1024

mikepizzo said:


> I am not a fan of Smith at all...but I think the biggest problem is that they kept his Will Smith face when he is in 'Blue Genie' form.  It would have been much better if he looked more cartoon-y as the 'Blue Genie'.  Also from what I've seen Genie has aura around him when he is the 'Blue Genie' (see picture below).  The aura gives the perception that he can morph and change into anything at anytime.  It also gives the effect that he is other-worldly...it's more magical.  Without it, he just looks like a blue floating person.  It's pretty off-putting.  I don't think any performance Smith can give can change my thoughts on his miscasting.  Ideally it would have been nice to see James Monroe Iglehart on the big screen.
> 
> EDIT: And maybe they have plans to continue to tweak the visuals until the movie is released, but will they?  Who knows.


The thing is, you're never going to perfectly recapitulate the genie in the cartoon.  If they try too hard to duplicate it exactly, they know they're going to fail for sure.  You have to differentiate a little bit.  I'm holding off judgement until I see the movie.  The trailer looks way better than the teaser.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disney Hollywood Studios to remove "studio" themed names from parkinglot areas, replacing them with character based names

http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/holly...-section-names-opting-for-characters-instead/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Castle most drained for path widening project

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/photos-ci...alkway-widening-project-at-the-magic-kingdom/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Disney swimwear collection

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/shop-oh-my-disney-swim-collection-arrives-just-in-time-for-spring/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Tri Circle D Ranch offerings being impacted by hotel construction 

http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/headl...rings-impacted-by-river-country-construction/


----------



## jtwibih

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Castle most drained for path widening project
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/photos-ci...alkway-widening-project-at-the-magic-kingdom/



Did they say how long this work will take?


----------



## Sarah1024

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Disney swimwear collection
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/shop-oh-my-disney-swim-collection-arrives-just-in-time-for-spring/


Love the Aladdin sunglasses!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
SeaWorld releases 7 Manatees after rehabilitation

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/03/seaworld-releases-seven-manatees.html


----------



## rteetz

jtwibih said:


> Did they say how long this work will take?


I don’t have dates but I can’t see this taking too long. Not as big of a project as say the Hub was. Couple months maybe?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Walls now up at Play Pavilion

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...gin-construction-of-the-new-play-pavilion.htm


----------



## scrappinginontario

osully said:


> Canadian here wanting to peep in - I never found the wifi bad during my WDW trip in 2016. But the only person I was really having to message was my husband whenever we split up and did our own thing in the parks. I don’t plan to get a phone plan just for one week. I’m taking a vacation from work so I’m not worried about reliable internet for that


  You will find a lot has changed even in the 3 years since you were there.  The My Disney Experience app is your go to for FP reservations, dining, online ordering, bus wait times, Play Disney and more.

If your needs are just messaging you will be just fine but to use the services Disney has led us to online, that is where the challenges are.  We love all the MDE and Play Disney apps offer....when we can get a Wi-Fi connection!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New DHS bus loops open March 19th

https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/1105843625391517696?s=21


----------



## Sarah1024

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New DHS bus loops open March 19th
> 
> https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/1105843625391517696?s=21


This is great....but what about the gondolas?!?!


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New DHS bus loops open March 19th
> 
> https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/1105843625391517696?s=21



Should have all the kinks worked out by our trip in April.  Moving on up!


----------



## sherlockmiles

Sarah1024 said:


> The thing is, you're never going to perfectly recapitulate the genie in the cartoon.  If they try too hard to duplicate it exactly, they know they're going to fail for sure.  You have to differentiate a little bit.  I'm holding off judgement until I see the movie.  The trailer looks way better than the teaser.



The guy who played the Genie on Broadway (I believe he just left the cast) did an amazing job of honoring the original but still making it his own.  And I have to say I was pretty skeptical going into the performance.........was not very happy with Jasmine however.


----------



## goofygal531

sherlockmiles said:


> The guy who played the Genie on Broadway (I believe he just left the cast) did an amazing job of honoring the original but still making it his own.  And I have to say I was pretty skeptical going into the performance.........was not very happy with Jasmine however.



James Monroe Iglehart, he won a Tony for playing the Genie on Broadway. He was incredible!  He’s now in Hamilton. Also loved him on Kimmy Schmidt!

I can’t see Will Smith as the Genie.


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disney Hollywood Studios to remove "studio" themed names from parkinglot areas, replacing them with character based names
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/holly...-section-names-opting-for-characters-instead/



Well of course.  Who would ever park their car in a lot unless it was IP inspired?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Pho said:


> Well of course.  Who would ever park their car in a lot unless it was IP inspired?



Seriously - this is Disney - they are not going to have some nondescript parking lot themed to like “Asia” or something


----------



## SG131

TheMaxRebo said:


> Seriously - this is Disney - they are not going to have some nondescript parking lot themed to like “Asia” or something


I don't ever drive, what are the names now?  I live by a cedar point and I have a lot more luck remembering where I parked when I charlie brown character to remember than when i have a letter (I may have misplaced my car in a theme park parking lot once......)


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New pressed pennies now inside Pandora

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/03/new-coin-press-machine-now-available.html?m=1


----------



## Tigger's ally

SG131 said:


> I don't ever drive, what are the names now?  I live by a cedar point and I have a lot more luck remembering where I parked when I charlie brown character to remember than when i have a letter (I may have misplaced my car in a theme park parking lot once......)



The names are cute and my grandtinker loves them, but in order to not get lost, all I do is take a pic of the row on my cell phone.


----------



## DizFanFamily

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New pressed pennies now inside Pandora
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/03/new-coin-press-machine-now-available.html?m=1


 not sure if it is really a "pressed penny" machine when it costs $1


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SG131 said:


> I don't ever drive, what are the names now?  I live by a cedar point and I have a lot more luck remembering where I parked when I charlie brown character to remember than when i have a letter (I may have misplaced my car in a theme park parking lot once......)



Currently the lots are named after types of media/performance - so like “Stage” and “Film” .... so definitely more fitting when it was supposed to be like a working studio/behind the scenes


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DizFanFamily said:


> not sure if it is really a "pressed penny" machine when it costs $1



Disney - where even our pennies cost $1!!!!


----------



## saskdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> Disney - where even our pennies cost $1!!!!



$1.35 if you're Canadian


----------



## Mr. lncredible

TheMaxRebo said:


> Disney - where even our pennies cost $1!!!!


Still the cheapest souvenir on property!!


----------



## Mome Rath

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New pressed pennies now inside Pandora
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/03/new-coin-press-machine-now-available.html?m=1



Take my $5 now... 

I'm a sucker, sure, but at least I'm a "collect 'em all!" kinda sucker...


----------



## sachilles

My son and wife collect pressed pennies. We noticed a bunch of new machines on property during our visit 2 weeks ago. More quarter based machines too.
Still haven't managed to land the mission in France to earn the pressed penny with Agent P.


----------



## jpeterson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New DHS bus loops open March 19th
> 
> https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/1105843625391517696?s=21


My wife hated how far the temporary bus loops were from the entrance.  I was joking that they would open the new ones just after our trip next week.  Luck would have it, March 19th is the day before our scheduled DHS day...


----------



## Disneymom1126

goofygal531 said:


> James Monroe Iglehart, he won a Tony for playing the Genie on Broadway. He was incredible!  He’s now in Hamilton. Also loved him on Kimmy Schmidt!
> 
> *I can’t see Will Smith as the Genie*.



Same! Maybe it's a generational thing, but being a kid when Fresh Prince of Bel Air was airing and also when Aladdin originally came out makes me appreciate that he was cast as the Genie. Obviously it will be difficult for anyone to replicate Robin Williams, but I feel like he will put a new spin on it and be fun.


----------



## scrappinginontario

sachilles said:


> My son and wife collect pressed pennies. We noticed a bunch of new machines on property during our visit 2 weeks ago. More quarter based machines too.
> Still haven't managed to land the mission in France to earn the pressed penny with Agent P.


  Just curious, were the new machines you noticed $0.51 for pennies and $1.25 for quarters or the newer ones that are more expensive?  My DD has collected pressed pennies since she was a toddler but the rumour a couple of years ago that they were doing away with the machines as we knew then was disappointing.  Just wondering what the new ones were like?

Also, we did the Agent P in France in December.  When we were at the pressed penny portion of the mission we went to the place it indicated and a CM gave us an already pressed penny, we did not get to press our own.  Not sure if this is the norm or not.


----------



## sachilles

Some were all quarters, some were pennies. Some actually had credit card readers. When I saw the card readers.....I honestly didn't take a closer look, figuring if it took a credit card it was going to cost more than I felt it was worth. 

I want to say a new one was in Merchant of Venus in tomorrowland and one in by the bathrooms near splash mountain.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Tron update 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/photos-tron-coaster-construction-continues-at-magic-kingdom/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Critters installed and testing in progress (e.g., it's turning) at Jessie's Critter Carousel at DCA

https://twitter.com/****/status/1106003916116889606


----------



## Rivergirl2005

sherlockmiles said:


> The guy who played the Genie on Broadway (I believe he just left the cast) did an amazing job of honoring the original but still making it his own.  And I have to say I was pretty skeptical going into the performance.........was not very happy with Jasmine however.





goofygal531 said:


> James Monroe Iglehart, he won a Tony for playing the Genie on Broadway. He was incredible!  He’s now in Hamilton. Also loved him on Kimmy Schmidt!
> 
> I can’t see Will Smith as the Genie.



I kind of wanted him to play the genie in the movie...I think he’d do a better job than will smith but we will see.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney guest experience team now permanent and coming to other parks

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/magic-kin...o-epcot-hollywood-studios-and-animal-kingdom/


----------



## Ambehnke

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney guest experience team now permanent and coming to other parks
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/magic-kin...o-epcot-hollywood-studios-and-animal-kingdom/


So they are cutting photopass and adding these? I just don’t get what the point is. When we were there in Jan I saw them doing a whole bunch of standing around.


----------



## JK World

Ambehnke said:


> So they are cutting photopass and adding these? I just don’t get what the point is. When we were there in Jan I saw them doing a whole bunch of standing around.


Wonder if there is any connection to the paid FP+ rumor...


----------



## merry_nbright

*NEW AVENGERS: ENDGAME TRAILER
*
UHMMMM LOOK AT THIS, GUYS!


----------



## mollmoll4

merry_nbright said:


> UHMMMM LOOK AT THIS, GUYS!



I like this one.


----------



## Iowamomof4

merry_nbright said:


> *NEW AVENGERS: ENDGAME TRAILER
> *
> UHMMMM LOOK AT THIS, GUYS!



Wow. I'm not a huge Marvel fan, but that brought tears to my eyes!


----------



## mikepizzo

merry_nbright said:


> *NEW AVENGERS: ENDGAME TRAILER
> *
> UHMMMM LOOK AT THIS, GUYS!



Any idea who that blond/white haired lady is at 2:20?  I haven't seen all the MCU movies so I apologize if it's obvious.


----------



## Iowamomof4

mikepizzo said:


> Any idea who that blond/white haired lady is at 2:20?  I haven't seen all the MCU movies so I apologize if it's obvious.


The one Thor says, "I like this one" about? That's Captain Marvel/Carol Danvers.


----------



## mikepizzo

Iowamomof4 said:


> The one Thor says, "I like this one" about? That's Captain Marvel/Carol Danvers.



Sorry, I guess the timestamp is more like 2:20:05 lol.  The blond/white haired lady next to Captain Marvel and Thor.


----------



## Iowamomof4

mikepizzo said:


> Sorry, I guess the timestamp is more like 2:20:05 lol.  The blond/white haired lady next to Captain Marvel and Thor.


I thought that looked like the back/side of Scarlett Johansson's head.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

merry_nbright said:


> *NEW AVENGERS: ENDGAME TRAILER
> *
> UHMMMM LOOK AT THIS, GUYS!



I think mark 1:29 is my favorite bit


----------



## mikepizzo

Iowamomof4 said:


> I thought that looked like that back of Scarlett Johansson's head.



Ah she does have blond hair in the clip of her firing the gun during target practice.  She just has red hair throughout the rest of the trailer, so I wasn't sure.  And this persons hair looks a little lighter, but maybe a wig.  Oh well.  I'm just not really into a lot of the Marvel stuff so I wasn't sure if there was some new character that's supposed to be teased or anything.  It's probably just Black Widow.  Side note great little edit having the muzzle flash and shots line up to the beats of the music.


----------



## Iowamomof4

mikepizzo said:


> Ah she does have blond hair in the clip of her firing the gun during target practice.  *She just has red hair t*hroughout the rest of the trailer, so I wasn't sure.  And this persons hair looks a little lighter, but maybe a wig.  Oh well.  I'm just not really into a lot of the Marvel stuff so I wasn't sure if there was some new character that's supposed to be teased or anything.  It's probably just Black Widow.  Side note great little edit having the muzzle flash and shots line up to the beats of the music.



Ah, good point. Okay, I'm not sure then.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

John Ratzenbgerger to be featured in Lightning McQueen's Racing Academy 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/video-joh...ens-racing-academy-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland Paris AP prices increasing 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/disneyland-paris-annual-pass-prices-to-increase-starting-april-2nd/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Meet Jabari the new baby Giraffe at Animal Kingdom!

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...alf-joins-the-herd-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Meet Jabari the new baby Giraffe at Animal Kingdom!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...alf-joins-the-herd-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/



Snuck in a little Black Panther nod with the name, I like it.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Star Wars Episode 9 panel announced for celebration 

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...ars-celebration-more-celebrities-announced-2/

This is when we should be getting a trailer. I plan on being there Saturday which is the day of the SWGE panel.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
ABC picks up Press Your Luck and Card Sharks for game show reboot

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...our-luck-card-sharks-modern-game-show-reboot/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> ABC picks up Press Your Luck and Card Sharks for game show reboot
> 
> https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...our-luck-card-sharks-modern-game-show-reboot/



Both of those were definitely key components of any day I was home sick from school


----------



## ksromack

merry_nbright said:


> *NEW AVENGERS: ENDGAME TRAILER
> *
> UHMMMM LOOK AT THIS, GUYS!


Goosebumps!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

merry_nbright said:


> *NEW AVENGERS: ENDGAME TRAILER
> *
> UHMMMM LOOK AT THIS, GUYS!



I remember a discussion on here a while ago where people tried to argue that the avengers theme is not recognizable. Really?!?

I prefer black widow as a redhead. I like to have representation.

Finally, a glimpse of rocket. I've been wondering how he'll be, being the only guardian left.

New outfits, get working cosplayers.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I remember a discussion on here a while ago where people tried to argue that the avengers theme is not recognizable. Really?!?
> 
> I prefer black widow as a redhead. I like to have representation.
> 
> Finally, a glimpse of rocket. I've been wondering how he'll be, being the only guardian left.
> 
> New outfits, get working cosplayers.



Must have missed that discussion, but the Avengers theme is totally recognizable!!!

Actually recently saw a video on Youtube based around how the Avengers theme works with everything, and it took clips from like Jurassic Park and the Transformer cartoon show, etc. but replaced the actual music with the Avengers theme, and yeah, pretty much goes with everything


----------



## mollmoll4

Iowamomof4 said:


> Ah, good point. Okay, I'm not sure then.



It's black widow - her hair matches that light blonde bob in the Captain Marvel post-credit scene. The clips in here are obviously some throwbacks and some throw-offs. Cap's hair and beard change throughout too. (I mean other people could have differing looks, too but I tend to focus on Cap... not sure why )



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I remember a discussion on here a while ago where people tried to argue that the avengers theme is not recognizable. Really?!?
> 
> I prefer black widow as a redhead. I like to have representation.
> 
> Finally, a glimpse of rocket. I've been wondering how he'll be, being the only guardian left.
> 
> New outfits, get working cosplayers.



I'm slightly bias about how recognizable the Avengers theme is because I've had it as my ringtone since the first movie came out.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> Must have missed that discussion, but the Avengers theme is totally recognizable!!!
> 
> Actually recently saw a video on Youtube based around how the Avengers theme works with everything, and it took clips from like Jurassic Park and the Transformer cartoon show, etc. but replaced the actual music with the Avengers theme, and yeah, pretty much goes with everything



Someone posted a YouTube video where the guy ragged on it and was asking random people to hum a few bars of it and nobody could.

But I think it's a great theme.


----------



## hertamaniac

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> ABC picks up Press Your Luck and Card Sharks for game show reboot
> 
> https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...our-luck-card-sharks-modern-game-show-reboot/



Hopefully, they've figured out how to truly randomize the Whammie so the board memorizing patterns episode (Michael Larson) doesn't happen again.


----------



## mikepizzo

mollmoll4 said:


> It's black widow - her hair matches that light blonde bob in the Captain Marvel post-credit scene. The clips in here are obviously some throwbacks and some throw-offs. Cap's hair and beard change throughout too. (I mean other people could have differing looks, too but I tend to focus on Cap... not sure why )
> 
> 
> 
> I'm slightly bias about how recognizable the Avengers theme is because I've had it as my ringtone since the first movie came out.



Ah, thank you, I didn't see Captain Marvel so I haven't seen the post credit scene.  Ignore my other post...nothing to see here


----------



## hertamaniac

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Star Wars Episode 9 panel announced for celebration
> 
> https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...ars-celebration-more-celebrities-announced-2/
> 
> This is when we should be getting a trailer. I plan on being there Saturday which is the day of the SWGE panel.



I heard the name for Episode 9 will be shown at the end of the trailer on April 12.


----------



## merry_nbright

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think mark 1:29 is my favorite bit



Yes! I love him! My fav will always be Steve. He’s lost so much, I’m ready to see how he deals with it.


----------



## SaharanTea

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> ABC picks up Press Your Luck and Card Sharks for game show reboot
> 
> https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...our-luck-card-sharks-modern-game-show-reboot/





TheMaxRebo said:


> Both of those were definitely key components of any day I was home sick from school



Same.  I loved these growing up.  Card Sharks was pretty easy to play at home with a deck of cards, too.


----------



## SaharanTea

JK World said:


> Wonder if there is any connection to the paid FP+ rumor...



I had the same cynical thought.  They need the team well-trained and experienced for when they monetize FPs.


----------



## only hope

hertamaniac said:


> Hopefully, they've figured out how to truly randomize the Whammie so the board memorizing patterns episode (Michael Larson) doesn't happen again.



With digital technology that shouldn’t be hard.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I remember a discussion on here a while ago where people tried to argue that the avengers theme is not recognizable. Really?!?
> 
> I prefer black widow as a redhead. I like to have representation.
> 
> Finally, a glimpse of rocket. I've been wondering how he'll be, being the only guardian left.
> 
> New outfits, get working cosplayers.


Did you notice Kate Bishop?


----------



## Moliphino

mollmoll4 said:


> It's black widow - her hair matches that light blonde bob in the Captain Marvel post-credit scene. The clips in here are obviously some throwbacks and some throw-offs. Cap's hair and beard change throughout too. (I mean other people could have differing looks, too but I tend to focus on Cap... not sure why )



She was blonde in Infinity War, too.


I'm at work and have to wait until lunch to watch the trailer. It's killing me!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> Did you notice Kate Bishop?



Ooh she was the one practicing with Hawkeye?  I could see a young avengers on the new streaming service.


----------



## merry_nbright

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Ooh she was the one practicing with Hawkeye?  I could see a young avengers on the new streaming service.



That makes sense! I thought it was one of Clint’s daughters, so like he was thinking about a memory and maybe she didn’t survive the snap? Also, I’m loving the Nat/Clint snippet. Something I never knew I needed.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

TheMaxRebo said:


> ohn Ratzenbgerger to be featured in Lightning McQueen's Racing Academy


I LOVE John Ratzenberger! I think his best role was in the Toy Story series. Said to Don Rickles as Mr. Potato Head, "Way to go Idaho!"


----------



## mcd2745

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> ABC picks up Press Your Luck and Card Sharks for game show reboot
> 
> https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...our-luck-card-sharks-modern-game-show-reboot/




 Two of my all-time favorite game shows. There were so many great ones back in the 80s. The previous reboot of Press Your Luck on Game Show Network wasn't very good. I hope this one is better and more like the original.


----------



## SaharanTea

mollmoll4 said:


> It's black widow - her hair matches that light blonde bob in the Captain Marvel post-credit scene. The clips in here are obviously some throwbacks and some throw-offs. Cap's hair and beard change throughout too. (I mean other people could have differing looks, too but I tend to focus on Cap... not sure why )
> 
> I'm slightly bias about how recognizable the Avengers theme is because I've had it as my ringtone since the first movie came out.



To be fair to those confused, Black Widow's hair changes six times during this one trailer.

And Thor could be saying, "I like this one" about Stormbreaker (small, unimportant point).


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Ooh she was the one practicing with Hawkeye?  I could see a young avengers on the new streaming service.


Yep that’s her!


----------



## DarthGallifrey

rteetz said:


> Yep that’s her!



Out of all the exciting things to unpack, seeing Kate Bishop is when I reallllly got excited haha


----------



## ejgonz2

Iowamomof4 said:


> Ah, good point. Okay, I'm not sure then.



There’s likely a time jump. Movie will begin just after the snap (blonde hair) and pick up sometime in the future (red long hair). Also see Cap’s beard for time clues.


----------



## jade1

merry_nbright said:


> *NEW AVENGERS: ENDGAME TRAILER
> *
> UHMMMM LOOK AT THIS, GUYS!



Amazing how much more I care about these characters than the remaining Star Wars characters.

And even those in just 2 movies (like Star Wars) GOTG, Ant-Man, B Panther, Spiderman, C Marvel etc. 

Not even close.


----------



## amalone1013

Gonna have to stop reading the news thread for Avengers spoilers, lalalallalala can't hear see you!

Ah well, known risk. We're just working our way through the Marvel movies, I think we've done 13 of the 18 before Infinity War. And not in order at all.


----------



## sherlockmiles

amalone1013 said:


> Gonna have to stop reading the news thread for Avengers spoilers, lalalallalala can't hear see you!
> 
> Ah well, known risk. We're just working our way through the Marvel movies, I think we've done 13 of the 18 before Infinity War. And not in order at all.



There's an order??


----------



## amalone1013

sherlockmiles said:


> There's an order??


I was really just going off the Marvel Cinematic Universe wiki page, the order they came out in. But really we've just been watching them as we want/hitting up the Netflix ones while they're there so we don't have to pay to rent them. Idk what the true timeline order would be.


----------



## nkosiek

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> ABC picks up Press Your Luck and Card Sharks for game show reboot
> 
> https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...our-luck-card-sharks-modern-game-show-reboot/


No Whammy, No Whammy, No Whammy!!! This has made my day.


----------



## SaharanTea

jade1 said:


> Amazing how much more I care about these characters than the remaining Star Wars characters.
> 
> And even those in just 2 movies (like Star Wars) GOTG, Ant-Man, B Panther, Spiderman, C Marvel etc.
> 
> Not even close.



TLJ really did a number on me.  I've been a fan of both Marvel and Star Wars since I was a kid, but I look so much more forward to Endgame than Ep. 9.

They've done a fantastic job with the Marvel Cinematic Universe.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

merry_nbright said:


> That makes sense! I thought it was one of Clint’s daughters, so like he was thinking about a memory and maybe she didn’t survive the snap? Also, I’m loving the Nat/Clint snippet. Something I never knew I needed.



Isn't she his daughter?

@rteetz help!

Comics are like a confusing soap opera. I'm really into star wars comics and only have had a passing interest in marvel (the comics, anyway)


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Isn't she his daughter?
> 
> @rteetz help!
> 
> Comics are like a confusing soap opera. I'm really into star wars comics and only have had a passing interest in marvel (the comics, anyway)


Yeah it’s definitely like a soap opera lol


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> Yeah it’s definitely like a soap opera lol


that doesnt answer the question lol!


----------



## rteetz

MissGina5 said:


> that doesnt answer the question lol!


I not 100% positive but I think yes it’s his daughter.


----------



## skier_pete

Not to get back into it, but the argument was about modern movie soundtracks and their lack of unique themes. The Avengers theme was pointed out as the exception to this - but to me it still highlights the lack of memorable theme music in modern movies that of all the Marvel scores (20+ movies) only that one snippet of music is memorable. And the whole meme of it being used in all sorts of other movies highlights how sort of generic even the Avengers theme really is.


----------



## SaharanTea

rteetz said:


> I not 100% positive but I think yes it’s his daughter.



Kate Bishop is not Clint Barton's daughter in the comics.  They don't even have the same last name.  That said, the MCU has changed such things before.

I don't even know how you guys knew that was Kate Bishop.  Mentioned somewhere?  Snoop on the casting?


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> I not 100% positive but I think yes it’s his daughter.



The implication of the trailer is that it's his daughter. Marvel trailers are not known for being honest. (Remember the hulk running with the Avengers in Wakanda and the lack of Infinity Stones on Thanos' gauntlet? Changes that were made to hide plot points.)

Edit: It is also quite possible that it could be Kate Bishop (Hawkeye's eventual replacement) but that is not how it's being sold to us.


----------



## rteetz

SaharanTea said:


> Kate Bishop is not Clint Barton's daughter in the comics.  They don't even have the same last name.  That said, the MCU has changed such things before.
> 
> I don't even know how you guys knew that was Kate Bishop.  Mentioned somewhere?  Snoop on the casting?


It’s all over Twitter.


----------



## SaharanTea

rteetz said:


> It’s all over Twitter.



Thanks.

I just went and looked around myself.  All I'm seeing is speculation that it's Kate Bishop but no confirmation.  I mean, it makes sense.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Isn't she his daughter?
> 
> @rteetz help!
> 
> Comics are like a confusing soap opera. I'm really into star wars comics and only have had a passing interest in marvel (the comics, anyway)



not in the comics she isn't - they could change it up for the movies though

In the comics she trains herself after being attacked in in a park in NY and then enlists Clint as a mentor later on

Clint's daughter is named Lila who did appear briefly in Age of Ultron, so it could be her (though unclear on exact timeline of that vs these scenes if that would be the right age0


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Magic Feather Brownie 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/review-dumbos-magic-feather-brownie-lands-at-magic-kingdom/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Magic Kingdom update 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/photo-rep...ens-day-dance-party-and-construction-updates/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
DHS update 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/photo-rep...construction-updates-and-spring-break-crowds/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Tron update 

http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/found...-coaster-canopy-tomorrowland-pathway-project/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Castle most draining 

http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/photos-preparations-underway-to-drain-cinderella-castle-moat/


----------



## rteetz

*News 
*
New parking lot signs at DHS 

http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/photo...king-lot-rename-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## merry_nbright

SaharanTea said:


> Kate Bishop is not Clint Barton's daughter in the comics.  They don't even have the same last name.  That said, the MCU has changed such things before.
> 
> I don't even know how you guys knew that was Kate Bishop.  Mentioned somewhere?  Snoop on the casting?



You beat me to answering it! 

People are speculating. My first thought was his daughter. But who knows! This movie is going to be insane.


----------



## MommaBerd

So, who’s voice is the narrator?


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> *Photo update
> *
> Castle most draining
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/photos-preparations-underway-to-drain-cinderella-castle-moat/



Oh man! Is this another huge project like 2014 when everything was drained and ugly for the HUB project?


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Oh man! Is this another huge project like 2014 when everything was drained and ugly for the HUB project?


No just the path between fantasyland and liberty square. Shouldn’t take very long. They are using this time to refurb the moat as well.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MommaBerd said:


> So, who’s voice is the narrator?



at the beginning it is obviously Tony, then after that, during the Captain America parts I am pretty sure it is Peggy


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Jaleo to open March 17th

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/jaleo-by-chef-jose-andres-opening-at-disney-springs-on-march-17/


----------



## Moliphino

TheMaxRebo said:


> at the beginning it is obviously Tony, then after that, during the Captain America parts I am pretty sure it is Peggy



Yup, Peggy's dialog from Winter Soldier.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Moliphino said:


> Yup, Peggy's dialog from Winter Soldier.



yeah, was just looking more into it, and interestingly/ironically the very next line of her dialogue from that which they didn't use was "we can't go back" - so cutting that out only feeds into the theory of time travel


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Starting in June Adventure's by Disney offers behind the scenes access to Rivers of Light

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/adventure...s-access-to-rivers-of-light-starting-in-june/

This exclusive daytime visit takes guests backstage to visit a hidden marina where the animal and lotus barges are prepared for the evening performance. These Backstage Magic guests will be among the first to see the inner workings — and learn the mechanical and technological secrets — behind this incredible nighttime show.

Guests will also enjoy a new private lunch at *Tiffins Restaurant*, featuring a special menu and fascinating insider stories about the creation of the park, starting in June. If you’re a fan of Animal Kingdom, then this is officially a “must-do” for you!


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *Photo update
> *
> Castle most draining
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/photos-preparations-underway-to-drain-cinderella-castle-moat/



Wonder how long this will take?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Starting in June Adventure's by Disney offers behind the scenes access to Rivers of Light
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/adventure...s-access-to-rivers-of-light-starting-in-june/
> 
> This exclusive daytime visit takes guests backstage to visit a hidden marina where the animal and lotus barges are prepared for the evening performance. These Backstage Magic guests will be among the first to see the inner workings — and learn the mechanical and technological secrets — behind this incredible nighttime show.
> 
> Guests will also enjoy a new private lunch at *Tiffins Restaurant*, featuring a special menu and fascinating insider stories about the creation of the park, starting in June. If you’re a fan of Animal Kingdom, then this is officially a “must-do” for you!


This sounds cool. I may have to try this!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> This sounds cool. I may have to try this!



yeah, I know Rivers of Light isn't exactly everyone's favorite night time show, but to see the behind the scenes of how the floats work and stuff would be really cool


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Disneyland artist series shirts 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/photos-new-abstract-art-mickey-mouse-t-shirts-at-disneyland-resort/


----------



## dina444444

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Starting in June Adventure's by Disney offers behind the scenes access to Rivers of Light
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/adventure...s-access-to-rivers-of-light-starting-in-june/
> 
> This exclusive daytime visit takes guests backstage to visit a hidden marina where the animal and lotus barges are prepared for the evening performance. These Backstage Magic guests will be among the first to see the inner workings — and learn the mechanical and technological secrets — behind this incredible nighttime show.
> 
> Guests will also enjoy a new private lunch at *Tiffins Restaurant*, featuring a special menu and fascinating insider stories about the creation of the park, starting in June. If you’re a fan of Animal Kingdom, then this is officially a “must-do” for you!


I’m thinking about this for one of my 2020 trips.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> at the beginning it is obviously Tony, then after that, during the Captain America parts I am pretty sure it is Peggy



It probably won't happen but with all the time travel I really want to see Peggy.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> It probably won't happen but with all the time travel I really want to see Peggy.



you never know - seems a lot of speculation about time travel and maybe even plucking the right time period version of each character and I don't know, all sorts of stuff

But would be a touching ending for Cap, instead of dying, is "returned in time" and end his story in the arms of Peggy

... and i am sure we are like 3 posts away from Rteetz telling us to take the Avengers talk out of the News thread


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> you never know - seems a lot of speculation about time travel and maybe even plucking the right time period version of each character and I don't know, all sorts of stuff
> 
> But would be a touching ending for Cap, instead of dying, is "returned in time" and end his story in the arms of Peggy
> 
> ... and i am sure we are like 3 posts away from Rteetz telling us to take the Avengers talk out of the News thread


3? Maybe like 1


----------



## Sarah1024

I haven't seen a Marvel movie in a WHILE - the last was probably Age of Ultron?  But I love Tony Stark - does he die?  Or do you not know yet?


rteetz said:


> This sounds cool. I may have to try this!


Agree, I wonder what the price point is?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> you never know - seems a lot of speculation about time travel and maybe even plucking the right time period version of each character and I don't know, all sorts of stuff
> 
> But would be a touching ending for Cap, instead of dying, is "returned in time" and end his story in the arms of Peggy
> 
> ... and i am sure we are like 3 posts away from Rteetz telling us to take the Avengers talk out of the News thread



Then I'll use one of those by saying yes!

That's how I thought his story might end too. Just quietly stepping into the past and being with Peggy as she starts shield.

There had to be a reason that they introduced Peggy's young relative as a new love interest then completely dropped her.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Sarah1024 said:


> I haven't seen a Marvel movie in a WHILE - the last was probably Age of Ultron?  But I love Tony Stark - does he die?  Or do you not know yet?





Spoiler: Ironman



not dead yet, but most think he will be


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Starting in June Adventure's by Disney offers behind the scenes access to Rivers of Light
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/adventure...s-access-to-rivers-of-light-starting-in-june/
> 
> This exclusive daytime visit takes guests backstage to visit a hidden marina where the animal and lotus barges are prepared for the evening performance. These Backstage Magic guests will be among the first to see the inner workings — and learn the mechanical and technological secrets — behind this incredible nighttime show.
> 
> Guests will also enjoy a new private lunch at *Tiffins Restaurant*, featuring a special menu and fascinating insider stories about the creation of the park, starting in June. If you’re a fan of Animal Kingdom, then this is officially a “must-do” for you!



I booked this several weeks ago and they told me at the time that this part of the tour had changed. This replaced the textiles services tour and lunch at Whispering Canyon Cafe.  Particularly the lunch at Tiffins struck me as a definite improvement, so I'm excited about it!


----------



## MissGina5

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, was just looking more into it, and interestingly/ironically the very next line of her dialogue from that which they didn't use was "we can't go back" - so cutting that out only feeds into the theory of time travel


I thought she did say that?


----------



## Dis_Fan

rteetz said:


> 3? Maybe like 1



Some people will move on and take it out of the news thread.

Not us.

Not us.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Dis_Fan said:


> Some people will move on and take it out of the news thread.
> 
> Not us.
> 
> Not us.



Well, not quite time travel, but we can consider this thread I just started to continue the discussion the equivalent of the quantum realm

https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...ntain-spoilers-once-the-movie-is-out.3739820/


----------



## soniam

dlavender said:


> I guess the new ones will be a "steal" at $200 pp.....
> 
> For those that buy new for studio bookings, it would take about 30 years to break even on this using quick napkin math.....



For me, depending upon if I compare to deluxe, deluxe through rented DVC points, or moderate, at $188 and buying 6 nights, which is the minimum, it was closer to a 9-11 year break even, excluding maintenance.



rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: New Toy Story Alien “Chosen One” Mickey Ears Arrive at Disneyland



DH would love those. He normally doesn't like ears, but he loves the little green men and the Claw.



rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Reportedly the Orange Bird Sipper is sold out at Epcot



Darn it! Hopefully, the rumor of restocking is true.



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New pressed pennies now inside Pandora
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/03/new-coin-press-machine-now-available.html?m=1



Glad to see new designs, but I dislike the pre-pressed machines or the ones that don't have the crank.



sachilles said:


> Still haven't managed to land the mission in France to earn the pressed penny with Agent P.



We have gotten 2 of these. We got fed up and finally started just skipping through the missions until we got the France penny one. We actually got it legitimately, but a couple was using the machine and it got confused and wouldn't give us the penny. The CM said there wasn't anything they could do.



scrappinginontario said:


> Also, we did the Agent P in France in December.  When we were at the pressed penny portion of the mission we went to the place it indicated and a CM gave us an already pressed penny, we did not get to press our own.  Not sure if this is the norm or not.



I think both of ours that worked required us to put a penny in the machine. I know we didn't/couldn't get one from the CM. See my previous comment.



TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Jaleo to open March 17th
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/jaleo-by-chef-jose-andres-opening-at-disney-springs-on-march-17/



Wanted to eat here, and we will be there. However, I don't want to go opening week. Actually, we would be there on 18th if we did.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Yellow Spirit Jerseys 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/new-dapper-yellow-spirit-jersey-coming-soon-to-disney-parks/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Aladdin themed makeup

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/mac-cosme...aladdin-inspired-makeup-collection-on-may-16/


----------



## SaharanTea

MissGina5 said:


> I thought she did say that?



She does say "None of us can go back" in this trailer.

Max might have been referring to the next line in her dialog before this trailer cuts to a different voice over.


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> 3? Maybe like 1



1 each?


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: Ale & Compass at Disney’s Yacht Club Resort Continues To Impress With New Peanut Butter and Jelly Dessert


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New gender reveal cupcake at AK

review-photos-gender-reveal-baby-giraffe-cupcake-celebrates-the-arrival-of-jabari-at-disneys-animal-kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Brie Larson as Captain Marvel Wax Figure Arrives at Madame Tussauds New York


----------



## rteetz

*News*

SeaWorld Orlando Announces Inaugural Furry Friends Fun Run at Sesame Street


----------



## samsteele

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> SeaWorld Orlando Announces Inaugural Furry Friends Fun Run at Sesame Street


Oh no. That just doesn't sound right. Or good. Or family friendly. Somebody in marketing should do a head shake.


----------



## OSUZorba

I just finally got to watch the Aladdin Trailer and I personally think Will Smith looks like the only good casting in this movie. Jasmine might be fine, but Aladdin and Jafer seem like terrible choices.


----------



## unbanshee

*Permit Points to Large Projection Dome Installation Inside Guardians of the Galaxy Roller Coaster*

http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/permi...nside-guardians-of-the-galaxy-roller-coaster/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Magic Kingdom update 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/photo-report-magic-kingdom-3-15-19/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Moat draining has begun at MK

http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/photos-cinderella-castle-moat-draining-begins-at-magic-kingdom/


----------



## unbanshee

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Castle most drained for path widening project
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/photos-ci...alkway-widening-project-at-the-magic-kingdom/





rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Moat draining has begun at MK
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/photos-cinderella-castle-moat-draining-begins-at-magic-kingdom/



One of these has to be a lie, lol


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Hollywood Studios

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/photo-rep...eens-racing-academy-sign-new-merchandise-etc/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Indy Stunt Show to be updated for WDW’s 50th

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/indiana-j...-walt-disney-worlds-50th-anniversary-in-2021/


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Indy Stunt Show to be updated for WDW’s 50th
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/indiana-j...-walt-disney-worlds-50th-anniversary-in-2021/


Interesting.  That’ll have to be a major overhaul to remove the studio theming.  Be interesting to see how they manage major scene changes without that film set benefit.  I imagine it’ll be less of a stunt show after, which is why I like it so much.


----------



## mikepizzo

The Pho said:


> Interesting.  That’ll have to be a major overhaul to remove the studio theming.  Be interesting to see how they manage major scene changes without that film set benefit.  I imagine it’ll be less of a stunt show after, which is why I like it so much.



You like the stunts part of a stunt show?  What are you a crazy person or something?


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Indy Stunt Show to be updated for WDW’s 50th
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/indiana-j...-walt-disney-worlds-50th-anniversary-in-2021/



This is plain old awesome. I know lots of people wanted this show to close - but it is a favorite of ours, but I am all for the update. Though I would love for it to stay open until Feb 2020 so DD could finally participate as volunteer. (She'll be 16.) I'm assuming the new staging would eliminate the volunteer aspect, though would love if they kept it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Pho said:


> Interesting.  That’ll have to be a major overhaul to remove the studio theming.  Be interesting to see how they manage major scene changes without that film set benefit.  I imagine it’ll be less of a stunt show after, which is why I like it so much.





********** said:


> This is plain old awesome. I know lots of people wanted this show to close - but it is a favorite of ours, but I am all for the update. Though I would love for it to stay open until Feb 2020 so DD could finally participate as volunteer. (She'll be 16.) I'm assuming the new staging would eliminate the volunteer aspect, though would love if they kept it.



Based on the article (and what fits with the shift of theme to the park) that removing the structure of a production set and having a director and things like that will be removed

BUT if the new theme is "immersing you in the world of these IPs) maybe they can keep the element of audience participation (as I do think that is a cool and unique element to the show)

Thinking sort of like the Jedi Training where the kids are put in the role of a padawan in the Star Wars Universe, not that they are an actor in a Star Wars movie scene 

(hope that makes sense)


----------



## SaharanTea

The Pho said:


> Interesting.  That’ll have to be a major overhaul to remove the studio theming.  Be interesting to see how they manage major scene changes without that film set benefit.  I imagine it’ll be less of a stunt show after, which is why I like it so much.



I know they are only speculating in the article given the direction of the park at large, but I wonder what direction they are actually going to take.  Comedy sing-a-ling like Frozen?

The chorus will swing from vines of the newly placed forest while the lead baritone gets sucked down into a giant ant hill while belting out the last note of his climactic number?

What exactly do you turn a stunt show into?  Random scenes from the movies?  More fireworks, more projections?


----------



## Mika02

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> ABC picks up Press Your Luck and Card Sharks for game show reboot
> 
> https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...our-luck-card-sharks-modern-game-show-reboot/



Love both of these shows still waiting for whoever picked up Supermarket Sweep though..


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SaharanTea said:


> I know they are only speculating in the article given the direction of the park at large, but I wonder what direction they are actually going to take.  Comedy sing-a-ling like Frozen?
> 
> The chorus will swing from vines of the newly placed forest while the lead baritone gets sucked down into a giant ant hill while belting out the last note of his climactic number?
> 
> What exactly do you turn a stunt show into?  Random scenes from the movies?  More fireworks, more projections?



could it be more like a retelling of Indy's adventures?  Thinking more like the Festival of the Lion King than the Frozen Singalong


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mika02 said:


> Love both of these shows still waiting for whoever picked up Supermarket Sweep though..



Supermarket Sweep was awesome - love when they grab like 10 giant hams


----------



## mikepizzo

Mika02 said:


> Love both of these shows still waiting for whoever picked up Supermarket Sweep though..





TheMaxRebo said:


> Supermarket Sweep was awesome - love when they grab like 10 giant hams



Shop 'Till You Drop and Supermarket Sweep was always a good one-two combo.  Seem's like Shop 'Till You Drop and Supermarket Sweep were last aired by PAX which is now Ion (owned by Ion Media).


----------



## SaharanTea

TheMaxRebo said:


> could it be more like a retelling of Indy's adventures?  Thinking more like the Festival of the Lion King than the Frozen Singalong



Well, the Frozen thing was obviously a joke, but FotLK?  That's also a song and dance show, but I guess that's what I'm asking.  They'll just do the stunt show segments without the explanatory bits?  I'm having trouble picturing a coherent, cohesive show I guess.

I guess they could always borrow the cast of another Pixar movie to tie the segments together.  Maybe Mike and Sully can do the in-betweens.   

Oooh, no, the Muppets!  Man, I might actually like if they had the Muppets in there trying to do some of the scenes.  And commentary by Statler and Waldorf.  I think I'm on to something here.  "That big guy just caught his plane, and he wasn't even trying.  I bet he did _Nazi_ it coming either.  OHHohohohohoh."


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SaharanTea said:


> Well, the Frozen thing was obviously a joke, but FotLK?  That's also a song and dance show, but I guess that's what I'm asking.  They'll just do the stunt show segments without the explanatory bits?  I'm having trouble picturing a coherent, cohesive show I guess.
> 
> I guess they could always borrow the cast of another Pixar movie to tie the segments together.  Maybe Mike and Sully can do the in-betweens.
> 
> Oooh, no, the Muppets!  Man, I might actually like if they had the Muppets in there trying to do some of the scenes.  And commentary by Statler and Waldorf.  I think I'm on to something here.  "That big guy just caught his plane, and he wasn't even trying.  I bet he did _Nazi_ it coming either.  OHHohohohohoh."



I didn't mean the song and dance elements of FotLK - but just how that is a telling of the story in a fun and showy way ... so could do the same: tell an "Indy story" using effects and stunt elements


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New gender reveal cupcake at AK
> 
> review-photos-gender-reveal-baby-giraffe-cupcake-celebrates-the-arrival-of-jabari-at-disneys-animal-kingdom


Must admit that I despise ALL of the various "gender reveal" things.  My "favorite" was the one that started a brush fire that caused millions in damages.  I guess I'm old, but we used to just tell people.  

But this is just an excuse for another Disney cupcake.  I get it.


----------



## Sarah1024

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Must admit that I despise ALL of the various "gender reveal" things.  My "favorite" was the one that started a brush fire that caused millions in damages.  I guess I'm old, but we used to just tell people.
> 
> But this is just an excuse for another Disney cupcake.  I get it.


This is so cute though!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Sarah1024 said:


> This is so cute though!


Meh. 

Maybe I'm just grumpy today... not enough coffee...


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Indy Stunt Show to be updated for WDW’s 50th
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/indiana-j...-walt-disney-worlds-50th-anniversary-in-2021/



I like the show as is.

But this is a long way off. I predict they'll either shelve the changes and keep it running as is, it it'll go dark and just never come back.


----------



## jlundeen

I searched but since most of the conversations about this are on this thread, I'll ask about it here..

What is the thinking about what Tier Mickey&Minnie RR attraction will be when it opens?  Since SW will likely be Tier 1 (once FPs start up anyway), and TSL is all Tier 1, with there be a reshuffling of the tiers, do you think?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

jlundeen said:


> I searched but since most of the conversations about this are on this thread, I'll ask about it here..
> 
> What is the thinking about what Tier Mickey&Minnie RR attraction will be when it opens?  Since SW will likely be Tier 1 (once FPs start up anyway), and TSL is all Tier 1, with there be a reshuffling of the tiers, do you think?



I am wondering if tiering will go away soon.

Especially if they start charging for fp, as the rumor goes.


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> I searched but since most of the conversations about this are on this thread, I'll ask about it here..
> 
> What is the thinking about what Tier Mickey&Minnie RR attraction will be when it opens?  Since SW will likely be Tier 1 (once FPs start up anyway), and TSL is all Tier 1, with there be a reshuffling of the tiers, do you think?


Since it will be a while until SWGE gets FP I expect MMRR to be a tier 1. 

We also have the strong rumors of a paid FP system coming so SWGE may never even impact the DHS tiers.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jlundeen said:


> I searched but since most of the conversations about this are on this thread, I'll ask about it here..
> 
> What is the thinking about what Tier Mickey&Minnie RR attraction will be when it opens?  Since SW will likely be Tier 1 (once FPs start up anyway), and TSL is all Tier 1, with there be a reshuffling of the tiers, do you think?



I think when it first opens they will just add it as another Tier 1.

Long term, (ignoring anything else that might happen with FP and paid options or whatever) I think the SW:GE and MMRR are all Tier 1 and maybe Slinky Dog if it is still super popular and then rest of park is Tier 2


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

James Gunn reinstated as Director of Guardians of the Galaxy 3

https://deadline.com/2019/03/james-...ndefensible-social-media-messages-1202576444/


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> James Gunn reinstated as Director of Guardians of the Galaxy 3
> 
> https://deadline.com/2019/03/james-...ndefensible-social-media-messages-1202576444/


Well that is a surprise.  Can’t wait to see the public reaction to this.


----------



## MissGina5

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> James Gunn reinstated as Director of Guardians of the Galaxy 3
> 
> https://deadline.com/2019/03/james-...ndefensible-social-media-messages-1202576444/



I cant believe it but I gotta say I am thrilled and on top it heartened to see Disney correct their mistakes in such a huge way. Gives me hope for the company in general


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> James Gunn reinstated as Director of Guardians of the Galaxy 3
> 
> https://deadline.com/2019/03/james-...ndefensible-social-media-messages-1202576444/


Wow


----------



## Sarah1024

jlundeen said:


> I searched but since most of the conversations about this are on this thread, I'll ask about it here..
> 
> What is the thinking about what Tier Mickey&Minnie RR attraction will be when it opens?  Since SW will likely be Tier 1 (once FPs start up anyway), and TSL is all Tier 1, with there be a reshuffling of the tiers, do you think?


I think there will be a reshuffling of sorts.  AlienSS will probably move down.  Depending how popular SDD is, it may stay 1 or 2.  MMRR will probably be 1.  And then both SWGE rides.  But then, that's a lot of tier 1's in one park.  Maybe they'll go tier-less??  Unclear at this time.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MissGina5 said:


> I cant believe it but I gotta say I am thrilled and on top it heartened to see Disney correct their mistakes in such a huge way. Gives me hope for the company in general



yeah, part of me thinks this shows Disney over reacted to start with and should have waited before acting ... but I also do remember at the time people were all over Disney for not acting faster/more concretely with Lasseter and other companies that did act swiftly were being praised for it, etc.

Hopefully this does send a message that if you own up to mistakes and try to demonstrate that you have learned from it that you can overcome it


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> James Gunn reinstated as Director of Guardians of the Galaxy 3
> 
> https://deadline.com/2019/03/james-...ndefensible-social-media-messages-1202576444/


I'm a fan of "well, they're a business..." arguments in general, and this certainly bolsters that!  Guess their $$$ WITH vs. $$$ WITHOUT calculation now balances differently.  So they made a change.  Again. 

All's fair in love and profits, as long as companies stay away from moralizing to all of us -- only when it suits them.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I'm a fan of "well, they're a business..." arguments in general, and this certainly bolsters that!  Guess their $$$ WITH vs. $$$ WITHOUT calculation now balances differently.  So they made a change.  Again.
> 
> All's fair in love and profits, as long as companies stay away from moralizing to all of us -- only when it suits them.



I think it is all a balance too .... the fact that what he did (as far as what I saw confirmed) was just words (vile, vile words - but still not the same as the action some of these others did) and he has proven to add value to something that adds a lot of value to Disney

Like in sports - the star players can get away with more than the bench players can, but there are also lines that even the star player can't cross (Like Matt Lauer added a lot of value, but what he did was just something no one could overcome)


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I'm a fan of "well, they're a business..." arguments in general, and this certainly bolsters that!  Guess their $$$ WITH vs. $$$ WITHOUT calculation now balances differently.  So they made a change.  Again.
> 
> All's fair in love and profits, as long as companies stay away from moralizing to all of us -- only when it suits them.


I think fan reaction to Gunn leaving was a bit in favor of Gunn more than against him. I also think they saw the third film couldn't really go on without his direction or at least be done to the caliber of the first two. They fired him, then the film was on hold, then started up again, then they decided to still use his script, and now we have this news.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think it is all a balance too .... the fact that what he did (as far as what I saw confirmed) was just words (vile, vile words - but still not the same as the action some of these others did) and he has proven to add value to something that adds a lot of value to Disney
> 
> Like in sports - the star players can get away with more than the bench players can, but there are also lines that even the star player can't cross (Like Matt Lauer added a lot of value, but what he did was just something no one could overcome)


Sure.  Why not.  Companies just draw the line wherever it suits them financially.  Disney is no different - I'm not even saying they should be - just acknowledging reality.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> I think fan reaction to Gunn leaving was a bit in favor of Gunn more than against him. I also think they saw the third film couldn't really go on without his direction or at least be done to the caliber of the first two. They fired him, then the film was on hold, then started up again, then they decided to still use his script, and now we have this news.


Yes.  Their *profit* calculus adjusted over time.  I get it.  Not even arguing against it.    They should just steer clear of moralizing -- all companies should.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
PHOTO REPORT: Disney Springs 3/15/19 (Jaleo Nears Opening Day, Limited Edition Pins, Lego Display Upgrades, ETC.)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

SHOP: Disney Wisdom Series Debuts The Jungle Book Collection for March This Saturday


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: The Shamrock Cupcake at Sprinkles in Disney Springs Should Be Left at the End of the Rainbow


----------



## rteetz

*News*

SHOP: Stitch Tie-Dye Rainbow Spirit Jersey Now Available on shopDisney


----------



## saskdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> James Gunn reinstated as Director of Guardians of the Galaxy 3
> 
> https://deadline.com/2019/03/james-...ndefensible-social-media-messages-1202576444/



Very exciting news!!!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> SHOP: Disney Wisdom Series Debuts The Jungle Book Collection for March This Saturday


The pins for these are really cute... my daughter is collecting them.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Bobby Moynihan Leads More Celebrity Guests to Star Wars Celebration


----------



## Firebird060

In this case, I agree with Disney.  Reinstating Gunn was the right decision.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Universal is Working On Self-Driving Ride Vehicles That Pick You Up, Take You to Your Attraction


----------



## rteetz

We have a thread started for the James Gunn news.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Additional Dates Announced for 2019 Delicious Disney Fine Dining Series


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Universal is Working On Self-Driving Ride Vehicles That Pick You Up, Take You to Your Attraction



sooooo how many years til we get to what Wall-E predicted?


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Universal is Working On Self-Driving Ride Vehicles That Pick You Up, Take You to Your Attraction


Well that’s... odd.  Who is this for?  ECV people?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Pho said:


> Well that’s... odd.  Who is this for?  ECV people?



not sure ... I wonder if it could relate to their coming 3rd gate - knowing it won't be right next door to the other two parks, could they use these to get people from one park to another?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> not sure ... I wonder if it could relate to their coming 3rd gate - knowing it won't be right next door to the other two parks, could they use these to get people from one park to another?


That seems a bit far of a use for this. The third park isn't exactly next door.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> That seems a bit far of a use for this. The third park isn't exactly next door.



yeah, just thinking they will have to have something (ideally not just buses) to get to the 3rd gate so wondering if technology like this could be used

otherwise seems a bit excessive to have these cars driving people form one land to another and how will they cut through the crowds and stuff?


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> not sure ... I wonder if it could relate to their coming 3rd gate - knowing it won't be right next door to the other two parks, could they use these to get people from one park to another?


That would be even stranger.   And probably not too efficient.  I see that as a bus only option without major restructuring for that area.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, just thinking they will have to have something (ideally not just buses) to get to the 3rd gate so wondering if technology like this could be used
> 
> otherwise seems a bit excessive to have these cars driving people form one land to another and how will they cut through the crowds and stuff?


I think Universal is looking at other large scale modes of transport for that such as buses and things like the gondolas or even self driving transport.


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> James Gunn reinstated as Director of Guardians of the Galaxy 3
> 
> https://deadline.com/2019/03/james-...ndefensible-social-media-messages-1202576444/



Good. Not that the things he said were OK. But they were (a) all known to exist before he even was hired for the first GotG movie and (b) apologized for a long time ago. I am all for people getting repricussions for their actions - but when it's stuff from 10+ years ago - I mean this doesn't even compare to like the Harvey Weinstein and John Lassiter stuff.

What I think is interesting is that there is strong rumors out there that several directors were approached about this movie and they all basically said "No - only James Gunn should direct this movie."  Perhaps Disney realized they could not get any reliable named director to do it - and so found it in their heart to "reconsider" rather than have an unknown director take over it and risk a disaster.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I think Universal is looking at other large scale modes of transport for that such as buses and things like the gondolas or even self driving transport.



ok, well, then I got nothin'


----------



## Firebird060

You could implement this within the parks, only if the cars have access to a backstage type area. much like Utilidoors,  a "Road" for driver less vehicles.  Sure they could pick you up and drop you off in public areas,  but they would then have to find the closest entrance to this backdoor route.    This would help take crowd levels out of the equation as the "cars" are  only navigating On Stage areas for a short time to pickup and drop off


----------



## Brocktoon

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> James Gunn reinstated as Director of Guardians of the Galaxy 3
> 
> https://deadline.com/2019/03/james-...ndefensible-social-media-messages-1202576444/



I can't like this enough !!!


----------



## amalone1013

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Starting in June Adventure's by Disney offers behind the scenes access to Rivers of Light
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/adventure...s-access-to-rivers-of-light-starting-in-june/
> 
> This exclusive daytime visit takes guests backstage to visit a hidden marina where the animal and lotus barges are prepared for the evening performance. These Backstage Magic guests will be among the first to see the inner workings — and learn the mechanical and technological secrets — behind this incredible nighttime show.
> 
> Guests will also enjoy a new private lunch at *Tiffins Restaurant*, featuring a special menu and fascinating insider stories about the creation of the park, starting in June. If you’re a fan of Animal Kingdom, then this is officially a “must-do” for you!


Is there pricing somewhere and I'm missing it?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Universal is Working On Self-Driving Ride Vehicles That Pick You Up, Take You to Your Attraction



Yes please.

I don't know how many last days of vacation I've had where I've done 20k steps everyday.

At that point I'm really wishing there was a people mover to move you around the park.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

amalone1013 said:


> Is there pricing somewhere and I'm missing it?


It's part of this tour: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/backstage-magic/

$275pp listed. Check for DVC, AP and Disney VISA discounts if they apply to your party... I know we got one of those but can't recall which!!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Yes please.
> 
> I don't know how many last days of vacation I've had where I've done 20k steps everyday.
> 
> At that point I'm really wishing there was a people mover to move you around the park.


Ugh yup that's where I'm thinking.

3 days at DLR early this month was 27,383+23,230+23,834 for a total of 74,447 steps. We were in a real foot ache bind even by the 2nd day of going back and forth between the two parks and they are set up real similar to Universal Orlando in that respects. I'm pretty sure we made a joke about wishing a PeopleMover was there at DLR.


----------



## writerguyfl

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Sure.  Why not.  Companies just draw the line wherever it suits them financially.  Disney is no different - I'm not even saying they should be - just acknowledging reality.



I'd argue that Disney is a bit different from "normal" companies in this regard.  Example: The live-action movie of Beauty and the Beast.

If Disney was solely interested in making money, they would have quietly snipped out the "gay" scenes when Malaysia called for that censorship.  Disney refused, instead opting to not release the film in that country.  That decision certainly resulted in a loss in revenue.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Parking lot changes at Epcot

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/photos-ep...ot-adjustments-ahead-of-entrance-area-revamp/


----------



## samsteele

SeaWorld Orlando Announces Inaugural Furry Friends Fun Run at Sesame Street



samsteele said:


> Oh no. That just doesn't sound right. Or good. Or family friendly. Somebody in marketing should do a head shake.


I have to apologize for my comment. I googled this and turns out it's an international charity event in the US and Canada that raises money in large and small communities in both nations to support homeless dogs and pets. I just read the title and thought it was a badly phrased kids' event. I've learned a lesson and hopefully being forthright about my mistake may spread the word about what looks like a very good charity for a good cause.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Yes please.
> 
> I don't know how many last days of vacation I've had where I've done 20k steps everyday.
> 
> At that point I'm really wishing there was a people mover to move you around the park.



I could see something that takes people from one end to the other or something.  Like the old Skyway or the boats I side EPCOT... just seems a bit much to have all these cars taking people from specific spot to specific spot

Granted all the walking done is one of the things I like about WDW and helps to offset all the foods I eat


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Yes please.
> 
> I don't know how many last days of vacation I've had where I've done 20k steps everyday.
> 
> At that point I'm really wishing there was a people mover to move you around the park.



Especially during HHN


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> I could see something that takes people from one end to the other or something.  Like the old Skyway or the boats I side EPCOT... just seems a bit much to have all these cars taking people from specific spot to specific spot
> 
> Granted all the walking done is one of the things I like about WDW and helps to offset all the foods I eat



No way would it work to have these cars taking people from ride to ride! That can't be what they mean??? That would be one of the worst ideas ever. The traffic jams....and my mood when they keep getting in my way!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> No way would it work to have these cars taking people from ride to ride! That can't be what they mean??? That would be one of the worst ideas ever. The traffic jams....and my mood when they keep getting in my way!



Seriously - be like all those strollers and ECVs cutting in front of people but on steroids!


----------



## TomServo27

Adnan Virk not suing ESPN anymore. ESPN gets off easy on this one Virks firing was a tremendous over reaction. They fired him for leaking but what he did was leaked by someone in ESPN and what he leaked was so minor anyway. 

https://deadspin.com/adnan-virk-agrees-not-to-sue-espn-after-he-gets-new-job-1833321716/amp


----------



## rteetz

TomServo27 said:


> Adnan Virk not suing ESPN anymore. ESPN gets off easy on this one Virks firing was a tremendous over reaction. They fired him for leaking but what he did was leaked by someone in ESPN and what he leaked was so minor anyway.
> 
> https://deadspin.com/adnan-virk-agrees-not-to-sue-espn-after-he-gets-new-job-1833321716/amp


Minor or not it’s likely in his contract to not do that.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TomServo27 said:


> Adnan Virk not suing ESPN anymore. ESPN gets off easy on this one Virks firing was a tremendous over reaction. They fired him for leaking but what he did was leaked by someone in ESPN and what he leaked was so minor anyway.
> 
> https://deadspin.com/adnan-virk-agrees-not-to-sue-espn-after-he-gets-new-job-1833321716/amp


I don't think it matters if it is minor or not. Once you lose the trust of any company, it's almost guaranteed that you will lose your job over whatever it was that you did to break their trust.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Universal is Working On Self-Driving Ride Vehicles That Pick You Up, Take You to Your Attraction


At first blush, this sounds like a nightmare.  Upon further contemplation, it still sounds like a nightmare.

More things to dodge and run away from... (strollers and ECVs and SDRVs, oh my!!)... I don't get it...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> At first blush, this sounds like a nightmare.  Upon further contemplation, it still sounds like a nightmare.
> 
> More things to dodge and run away from... I don't get it...



Yeah, I could see something in a separate track that goes along the edge or even back stage and goes around the perimeter of the park ... sort of like a people mover with a few spots

But this just seems bad


----------



## TomServo27

rteetz said:


> Minor or not it’s likely in his contract to not do that.


Yes but it’s the way ESPN has handled this same thing with others in a completely different way with just suspensions. ESPN has not been consistent with how they discipline their employees. Also someone leaked the story of what he did. I encourage anyone who like more info on this to listen to the podcast Richard Deitsch has with James Miller. I won’t link it since Miller curses which I’ve never heard him do but he was pretty passionate about this. Nobody knows what goes on at ESPN better than Miller.


----------



## amalone1013

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> It's part of this tour: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/backstage-magic/
> 
> $275pp listed. Check for DVC, AP and Disney VISA discounts if they apply to your party... I know we got one of those but can't recall which!!


Thanks! Yup I wanna go now  We have APs and Visa currently, will have to check it out...


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Epcot 3/16/19 (Spaceship Earth Tips, Flower & Garden Butterfly House, Construction Updates, and More!)


----------



## jade1

TheMaxRebo said:


> Granted all the walking done is one of the things I like about WDW and helps to offset all the foods I eat



Exact (well and drinks). We always loose weight on WDW trips. 

Have yet to hit 30,000 though-new goal.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Piglet, Meeko, and Lumiere To Be Featured in Disney Wisdom Collection from shopDisney


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Another new DHS 30th logo

https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/1106950301158903809?s=21


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Another new DHS 30th logo
> 
> https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/1106950301158903809?s=21



Yay for Kermit getting a spot!


----------



## wareagle57

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, I could see something in a separate track that goes along the edge or even back stage and goes around the perimeter of the park ... sort of like a people mover with a few spots
> 
> But this just seems bad



I would almost think they'd have to have a railed off section of the walkways for this where guests can't walk. Of course that doesn't solve the problem of intersections, which Universal has a lot of.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Watch #DisneyParksLIVE Stream of ‘Mickey’s Mix Magic’ from Disneyland Park, March 19 at 9:25 p.m. PT


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Another new DHS 30th logo
> 
> https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/1106950301158903809?s=21


I really like this version, but the film strip shocked me with how DHS is moving away from the studio theme. I guess its a throwback lol


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Exclusive Donald Duck Loungefly Backpack Coming to Disney Cruise Line This April


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Blizzard Beach Water Park Will Be Closed March 17 & 18 Due to Cold Weather Predictions


----------



## tarak

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: Piglet, Meeko, and Lumiere To Be Featured in Disney Wisdom Collection from shopDisney



I think that's a Pooh quote, so Piglet seems an odd choice.  Also, why is he wearing a sandwich board?


----------



## skier_pete

tarak said:


> I think that's a Pooh quote, so Piglet seems an odd choice.  Also, why is he wearing a sandwich board?



Maybe it's written on his scarf and they just have it spread out so you can read it. But I guffawed when you said sandwich board...


----------



## tarak

********** said:


> Maybe it's written on his scarf and they just have it spread out so you can read it. But I guffawed when you said sandwich board...


I think you're right - it must be the scarf.  It honestly never occurred to me that was a scarf.  I think the mug is super cute.  I might have to pick that up.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Typhoon Lagoon opens for its 30th year tomorrow 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...n-lagoon/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q2wo0314190320190012C


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Blizzard Beach Water Park Will Be Closed March 17 & 18 Due to Cold Weather Predictions



But Typhoon Lagoon will be open? 

I guess they don’t want the rubber duckies and green piña coladas to go to waste.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

rteetz said:


> And people will pay.


Yes we will or at least I will.


----------



## ejgonz2

Just saw this.

https://mobile.twitter.com/sw_edge/status/1107154676066254849


----------



## Spaceguy55

_*Here's the queue path to board the Falcon. Enter at top (Port Docking ring) follow the yellow arrow to "Holding area" - Main room with chess table. You'll be assigned your "job" and hang out. (for about 3 minutes) - then move on!
*_
this seems to suggest a queue thru the falcon...I'm not so sure


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Spaceguy55 said:


> _*Here's the queue path to board the Falcon. Enter at top (Port Docking ring) follow the yellow arrow to "Holding area" - Main room with chess table. You'll be assigned your "job" and hang out. (for about 3 minutes) - then move on!
> *_
> this seems to suggest a queue thru the falcon...I'm not so sure



Some of the interviews with media that got the tour described this - the area with the chess board is the holding area where people will enter and have time to hang out and take pictures before their crew number is called and they enter the cockpit

This is all done inside the show building not in the actual Falcon which is out in the hopes which no one ever actually goes I. (Supposedly it’s just empty inside)


----------



## Spaceguy55

TheMaxRebo said:


> Some of the interviews with media that got the tour described this - the area with the chess board is the holding area where people will enter and have time to hang out and take pictures before their crew number is called and they enter the cockpit
> 
> This is all done inside the show building not in the actual Falcon which is out in the hopes which no one ever actually goes I. (Supposedly it’s just empty inside)


I agree..but maybe the queue will let you see the falcon outside and then give you the impression that you will feel like your getting on it....that would be cool.


----------



## Fantasia79

I’m pretty sure this is going to be 100% like it looks in the movie.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Spaceguy55 said:


> I agree..but maybe the queue will let you see the falcon outside and then give you the impression that you will feel like your getting on it....that would be cool.



In case people don’t want to know



Spoiler



That is exactly how the queue will go, and the path has different elevations to it so you will get to see the outside of the Falcon from different angles


----------



## rteetz

ejgonz2 said:


> Just saw this.
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/sw_edge/status/1107154676066254849
> 
> View attachment 388747


It was just some leaked photos from the queue.


----------



## rteetz

Spaceguy55 said:


> _*Here's the queue path to board the Falcon. Enter at top (Port Docking ring) follow the yellow arrow to "Holding area" - Main room with chess table. You'll be assigned your "job" and hang out. (for about 3 minutes) - then move on!
> *_
> this seems to suggest a queue thru the falcon...I'm not so sure


Their diagram is off a bit. 

You won’t go through the actual Falcon either. You will be able to view the Falcon from the queue. The queue presents a storyline in which you see the Falcon from windows and then move along and appear to board the Falcon down below but you never board the physical Falcon it just seems like you do. The Falcon outside is purely prop.


----------



## ejgonz2

rteetz said:


> It was just some leaked photos from the queue.



That’s a bummer


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Box Office: 'Captain Marvel' Stays No. 1 With $69M, Soars to $760M Globally


----------



## Fantasia79

*Rumor*/*News*

https://www.themainstreetmouse.com/2019/03/17/potty-pass-in-pandora/

Looks like a bathroom pass for Flight of Avatar.  Article speculates that it might be used for Star Wars GE long lines as well


----------



## Mome Rath

If this is accurate I can see it being a test run before SW:GE opens, specifically for the new rides on the only ride that really come close to having those long lines at all hours of the day.


----------



## pooh'smate

Fantasia79 said:


> *Rumor*/*News*
> 
> https://www.themainstreetmouse.com/2019/03/17/potty-pass-in-pandora/
> 
> Looks like a bathroom pass for Flight of Avatar.  Article speculates that it might be used for Star Wars GE long lines as well



I saw one of those in September. I didn't know it wasn't a thing I would have posted about it.  We didn't really wait very long only about 30 min at rope drop but the family in front of us asked where the nearest bathroom was and the cm gave the mother one of these when she took her child to the bathroom.


----------



## rteetz

Fantasia79 said:


> *Rumor*/*News*
> 
> https://www.themainstreetmouse.com/2019/03/17/potty-pass-in-pandora/
> 
> Looks like a bathroom pass for Flight of Avatar.  Article speculates that it might be used for Star Wars GE long lines as well


Not sure this is new. I believe this has been around but maybe this is the first more permanent pass.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Fantasia79 said:


> *Rumor*/*News*
> 
> https://www.themainstreetmouse.com/2019/03/17/potty-pass-in-pandora/
> 
> Looks like a bathroom pass for Flight of Avatar.  Article speculates that it might be used for Star Wars GE long lines as well





rteetz said:


> Not sure this is new. I believe this has been around but maybe this is the first more permanent pass.



Pretty sure they have had something for like 1.5 years or so but like you saknow d maybe this is a more permanent thing.  

They are definitely going to need something  for the GE rides (unless they have themed ones 1/2 way through the queue or something


----------



## Fantasia79

Figured it wasn’t a brand new thing (because Facebook said it was new).  

BUT, it’ll be very needed with the new attractions drawing comical lines.  Saw FoP had another huge line this morning.


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Box Office: 'Captain Marvel' Stays No. 1 With $69M, Soars to $760M Globally


We saw Captain Marvel last night and I must say, we really enjoyed it.  It seems everyone in the theater knew about the 2 scenes after the credits rolled, too....because everyone stayed in their comfy recliners until the screen went blank!



Fantasia79 said:


> *Rumor*/*News*
> 
> https://www.themainstreetmouse.com/2019/03/17/potty-pass-in-pandora/
> 
> Looks like a bathroom pass for Flight of Avatar.  Article speculates that it might be used for Star Wars GE long lines as well


Well, I'm happy to see this....smart move to have it in place even if it was something that's been around for a while. This is my first exposure to it but I'll admit to only being in the standby line for FoP only once and it was at rope drop so the line wasn't over 2 hours.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Crepe place coming to France Pavilion 

http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/authe...-upcoming-france-pavilion-expansion-at-epcot/


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Crepe place coming to France Pavilion
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/authe...-upcoming-france-pavilion-expansion-at-epcot/


I wonder if this will take the place of Monsieur Paul or in addition to?  I think it would be awesome for France to have 3 ts restaurants!


----------



## SG131

Fantasia79 said:


> *Rumor*/*News*
> 
> https://www.themainstreetmouse.com/2019/03/17/potty-pass-in-pandora/
> 
> Looks like a bathroom pass for Flight of Avatar.  Article speculates that it might be used for Star Wars GE long lines as well


This is a great start, however this doesn’t address how they would handle a single rider. That is definitely something they need to take into consideration.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ksromack said:


> I wonder if this will take the place of Monsieur Paul or in addition to?  I think it would be awesome for France to have 3 ts restaurants!



Here is link to DIS article that says it will be in a new location near the new Rat attraction (so I guess around back of current pavilion in the new “square” area being built as entrance to ride)

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/authentic-french-creperie-coming-to-france-pavilion-at-epcot/


----------



## ksromack

TheMaxRebo said:


> Here is link to DIS article that says it will be in a new location near the new Rat attraction (so I guess around back of current pavilion in the new “square” area being built as entrance to ride)
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/authentic-french-creperie-coming-to-france-pavilion-at-epcot/


So it seems there will be 3 TS restaurants in France then.  I understood the location of the new TS being behind, where the Ratatouille ride will be...I love french food so the more the better, I say.  Seems that France may become a very popular area once it's all done.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ksromack said:


> So it seems there will be 3 TS restaurants in France then.  I understood the location of the new TS being behind, where the Ratatouille ride will be...I love french food so the more the better, I say.  Seems that France may become a very popular area once it's all done.



Yeah, my wife is very excited about this. She’s had food at all the current locations in the Pavilion (I haven’t had Miseur Paul) and loves them all.  Also the quick service and the ice cream place is great too (ice cream martini for the win!)

Also the Japan Pavilion is getting a third TS location so guess at least for dining in EPCOT they are going with additions not replacements


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

ksromack said:


> I wonder if this will take the place of Monsieur Paul or in addition to?  I think it would be awesome for France to have 3 ts restaurants!



From the link in the post: "*scheduled to be built in an all-new location* near the previously announced Remy’s Ratatouille Adventure attraction".

And Monsieur Paul's is an excellent restaurant that I assume does quite well... including with multiple F&W events.  Can't imagine why they would have replaced it.

Can't wait to see if it comes close to the amazing crêperies I grew up with in Montreal... ... (the poutines don't... sorry...  )


----------



## rteetz

ksromack said:


> I wonder if this will take the place of Monsieur Paul or in addition to?  I think it would be awesome for France to have 3 ts restaurants!


It’s an addition in the expansion.


----------



## ksromack

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, my wife is very excited about this. She’s had food at all the current locations in the Pavilion (I haven’t had Miseur Paul) and loves them all.  Also the quick service and the ice cream place is great too (ice cream martini for the win!)
> 
> Also the Japan Pavilion is getting a third TS location so guess at least for dining in EPCOT they are going with additions not replacements


We're actually doing Tepan Edo in September...haven't done that one for about 23 years!



MickeyMinnieMom said:


> From the link in the post: "*scheduled to be built in an all-new location* near the previously announced Remy’s Ratatouille Adventure attraction".
> 
> And Monsieur Paul's is an excellent restaurant that I assume does quite well... including with multiple F&W events.  Can't imagine why they would have replaced it.
> 
> Can't wait to see if it comes close to the amazing crêperies I grew up with in Montreal... ... (the poutines don't... sorry...  )


We really enjoyed the F&W lunch that took place at Monsieur Paul's last fall and we've had crepes on the Rue Cler in Paris......both savory and dessert types.  I'd be happy with just a QS crepe!  When did you say they will be ready for patrons?


----------



## Fantasia79

TheMaxRebo said:


> Pretty sure they have had something for like 1.5 years or so but like you saknow d maybe this is a more permanent thing.
> 
> They are definitely going to need something  for the GE rides (unless they have themed ones 1/2 way through the queue or something



Midqueue themed bathroom is a great idea.  For Disney or a band name.  Either one.


----------



## mfly

DLP has a table service Ratatouille-themed restaurant called Bistrot Chef Remy immediately next to the Ratatouille ride. I wonder if the new restaurant in EPCOT France would be similar?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

I don't think it has been mentioned...

*Happy 20th Anniversary to Test Track at EPCOT!!!  *


----------



## rteetz

mfly said:


> DLP has a table service Ratatouille-themed restaurant called Bistrot Chef Remy immediately next to the Ratatouille ride. I wonder if the new restaurant in EPCOT France would be similar?


No, this new dining location is more a quick service small shop type venue. There will be no major restaurant attached to Ratatouille here.


----------



## crvetter

rteetz said:


> No, this new dining location is more a quick service small shop type venue. There will be no major restaurant attached to Ratatouille here.


While agree it wouldn’t be like the on in DLP but the Disney blog (https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...pcoming-france-pavilion-enrichments-at-epcot/) states

“With a menu inspired by the Brittany region of France, the new location will offer table service dining as well as a quick-service stop for guests craving savory crepes called galettes and sweet crepes.”

So I’m guessing a table service (by Disney’s standard) part will be there and not solely quick service. But I agree it won’t be large either nor the attraction level restaurant that DLP has.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I don't think it has been mentioned...
> 
> *Happy 20th Anniversary to Test Track at EPCOT!!!  *



So that makes it, what, the 22nd anniversary of when it was supposed to open?


----------



## rteetz

crvetter said:


> While agree it wouldn’t be like the on in DLP but the Disney blog (https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...pcoming-france-pavilion-enrichments-at-epcot/) states
> 
> “With a menu inspired by the Brittany region of France, the new location will offer table service dining as well as a quick-service stop for guests craving savory crepes called galettes and sweet crepes.”
> 
> So I’m guessing a table service (by Disney’s standard) part will be there and not solely quick service. But I agree it won’t be large either nor the attraction level restaurant that DLP has.


I guess I skipped over that part 

That said I don’t think it will be like Chez Remy in France like you said.


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Crepe place coming to France Pavilion
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/authe...-upcoming-france-pavilion-expansion-at-epcot/



Finalement!


----------



## OSUZorba

pooh'smate said:


> I saw one of those in September. I didn't know it wasn't a thing I would have posted about it.  We didn't really wait very long only about 30 min at rope drop but the family in front of us asked where the nearest bathroom was and the cm gave the mother one of these when she took her child to the bathroom.


Isn't there a bathroom in the queue? I know there is a water fountain, but thought there was a bathroom too.


----------



## Capang

OSUZorba said:


> Isn't there a bathroom in the queue? I know there is a water fountain, but thought there was a bathroom too.


Nope.


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Another new DHS 30th logo
> 
> https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/1106950301158903809?s=21



I accept full responsibility for this new logo.  Someone must have saw my post about how boring they all were and decided, "Time to make Mike happy".  At least this one has some style and substance to it.


----------



## MissGina5

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/breaking-...in-2019-along-with-3-different-ride-overlays/


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

MissGina5 said:


> https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/breaking-...in-2019-along-with-3-different-ride-overlays/


Uh oh... the Halloween fireworks have been some of our favorites... hope it is at least as good...

I really liked that it was just a focus on BIG and cool FIREWORKS — not a balance with projections.

With Star Wars, the addition of projections came with a decrease in big fireworks...

I hope they keep the massive perimeter fireworks that make it seem like daylight for a moment!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Uh oh... the Halloween fireworks have been some of our favorites... hope it is at least as good...
> 
> I really liked that it was just a focus on BIG and cool FIREWORKS — not a balance with projections.
> 
> With Star Wars, the addition of projections came with a decrease in big fireworks...
> 
> I hope they keep the massive perimeter fireworks that make it seem like daylight for a moment!



I assume this will involve a lot of projection mapping - seems to be the way they are going and makes for an overall bigger and “better” show

Do hope they keep the wide perimeter fireworks.... never been to a party but we loved watching Hallowishes from the Poly Beach where you can really see how widespread the fireworks are

Hopefully they take the best parts of Hallowishes and the best parts of Happily Ever After to make an epic show


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MissGina5 said:


> https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/breaking-...in-2019-along-with-3-different-ride-overlays/



Obviously will come down to execution but a Halloween overlay to Big Thunder Mt. could be really cool!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> Do hope they keep the wide perimeter fireworks.... never been to a party but we loved watching Hallowishes from the Poly Beach where you can really see how widespread the fireworks are


These are just AWESOME when you're right there!  I think it would be a mistake to get rid of them... hope they keep them.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New fireworks and ride overlays coming to MK Halloween party!

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/breaking-...in-2019-along-with-3-different-ride-overlays/

This was a rumor that is now confirmed.


----------



## Sarah1024

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Crepe place coming to France Pavilion
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/authe...-upcoming-france-pavilion-expansion-at-epcot/


SUPER excited about this!


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Disneyland update

https://www.micechat.com/220012-disneyland-update-castle-metamorphosis-and-star-wars-outcroppings/


----------



## The Pho

MissGina5 said:


> https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/breaking-...in-2019-along-with-3-different-ride-overlays/



Space received mostly negative reviews?  I was really hoping it would return.  I actually booked an extra party solely to spend the entire thing on Space.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> Space received mostly negative reviews?  I was really hoping it would return.  I actually booked an extra party solely to spend the entire thing on Space.


I didn’t ride it but it didn’t seem that great. I’d much rather they refurb space and put speakers on the vehicles like Disneyland and put some different projections inside.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Steamboat Willie LEGO set

http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/lego-...ie-set-to-celebrate-mickeys-90th-anniversary/


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> I didn’t ride it but it didn’t seem that great. I’d much rather they refurb space and put speakers on the vehicles like Disneyland and put some different projections inside.


I’ll strongly disagree on the projections.   Brightness inside ruins the ride, which is why I enjoyed the pitch black so much (my biggest issue with Land’s Space is that you can see far too much, especially on their overlays).  Speakers either on the vehicles or more spread around the track would be much better.  The blasting of rock was certainly poorly implemented though, I was hoping for them stepping it up a notch for this year.


----------



## siren0119

The Pho said:


> Space received mostly negative reviews?  I was really hoping it would return.  I actually booked an extra party solely to spend the entire thing on Space.



I'll admit I wasn't a fan of the Space "in the dark" riding for MNSSHP. It was still lit a little with work lamps, and just didn't have the same impact on me as when it was running normally.


----------



## wareagle57

MissGina5 said:


> https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/breaking-...in-2019-along-with-3-different-ride-overlays/



Does this mean last year's overlays won't be back? I've never been but plan to this year. The teacup on seemed really cool and was hoping to ride it. People Mover is intriguing. It could almost be like a haunted train ride with some sort of ghost story narration. I can't imagine what much more they could do than audio though. Unless all they are going to do is hang a few decorations from the beams.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Animal Kingdom After Hours for March 20th now sold out 

https://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-world/after-hours.htm#ak


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Animal Kingdom After Hours for March 20th now sold out
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-world/after-hours.htm#ak


In my opinion, the more of these that sell out the closer we are to the removal of EMH (or more reductions in it). Once Epcot has more/better attractions, I would gather they will start doing these there as well. 
As it stands now, for my upcoming trip next week (24th-28th), there are more options for EMM or DAH events than there are EMHs. 

Or .. the closer we are just to these morphing into several months of "Spring Fling" parties -- where they have several times a week like they do with the Halloween and Christmas parties.  

I just wonder how many tickets is a "sell out" for these things? Always curious how limited they are (and I know they would never tell us0.


----------



## Iowamomof4

tlmadden73 said:


> In my opinion, the more of these that sell out the closer we are to the removal of EMH (or more reductions in it). Once Epcot has more/better attractions, I would gather they will start doing these there as well.
> As it stands now, for my upcoming trip next week (24th-28th), there are more options for EMM or DAH events than there are EMHs.
> 
> Or .. the closer we are just to these morphing into several months of "Spring Fling" parties -- where they have several times a week like they do with the Halloween and Christmas parties.
> 
> I just wonder how many tickets is a "sell out" for these things? Always curious how limited they are (and I know they would never tell us0.



Well, I'm 54 days away from my trip now and they still haven't released any new dates for DAH past mid-April, so who knows at this point if they'll even continue to offer them?


----------



## sachilles

tlmadden73 said:


> In my opinion, the more of these that sell out the closer we are to the removal of EMH (or more reductions in it). Once Epcot has more/better attractions, I would gather they will start doing these there as well.
> As it stands now, for my upcoming trip next week (24th-28th), there are more options for EMM or DAH events than there are EMHs.
> 
> Or .. the closer we are just to these morphing into several months of "Spring Fling" parties -- where they have several times a week like they do with the Halloween and Christmas parties.
> 
> I just wonder how many tickets is a "sell out" for these things? Always curious how limited they are (and I know they would never tell us0.


I could also see them packaging a "free voucher" for after hours, you then have to reserve and choose which one during your stay to select. Sell the remaining slots to the general public.


----------



## mollmoll4

RunDisney News:

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...rs-of-disney-wine-dine-half-marathon-weekend/

I did the fall 5k last year and wasn't a huge fan of the course. Said I wouldn't do it again... but the move to EPCOT has piqued my interest.


----------



## bearybubba

I'm so glad they moved it to EPCOT for this year at least! I'm supposed to do the Star Wars 5K in a couple of weeks but I tore my MCL and I'm not sure that I'm going to be able to do it. Now I can look forward to the Wine & Dine 5K in EPCOT!!!!


----------



## unbanshee

Not sure if this is news or not, but blog mickey has a photo of the Star Wars screen for the play parks app:

http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/first...-star-wars-galaxys-edge-westworld-connection/

Also, there is a WestWorld connection!


----------



## rteetz

Iowamomof4 said:


> *News*
> 
> 
> Well, I'm 54 days away from my trip now and they still haven't released any new dates for DAH past mid-April, so who knows at this point if they'll even continue to offer them?


They didn’t offer them in May/June last year right? So they may not do it again.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> They didn’t offer them in May/June last year right? So they may not do it again.


That would be a bummer.  I've read "somewhere" that they are not doing the Early Morning Magic at DHS either after SW:GE opens...  dang it...  

I wish they could get their entire schedule in place once they get their hours set....this is making it devilishly hard to try to plan AROUND crowds in September....


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Changes for the Wine and Dine half marathon weekend 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...rs-of-disney-wine-dine-half-marathon-weekend/

Not thrilled with the change of the 5K


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> They didn’t offer them in May/June last year right? So they may not do it again.



Well, I'm pretty sure none of us expected them to offer DAH Sept-Dec last year yet they did just that. I guess it was that move that caused me to be hopeful about May and early June. I've just been watching and waiting to see what will happen. In the meantime, I booked EMM just in case they don't offer DAH.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Iowamomof4 said:


> *News*
> 
> 
> Well, I'm 54 days away from my trip now and they still haven't released any new dates for DAH past mid-April, so who knows at this point if they'll even continue to offer them?



I'm 39 days and have been checking religiously every single morning.  NO new ones posted since long ago.  Bout ready to give up.  My whole trip is paid for except for food and drinks.  Might have to drink more, eat more if No DAH's while we are there since I have that sitting in my Disney account too.


----------



## tlmadden73

jlundeen said:


> That would be a bummer.  I've read "somewhere" that they are not doing the Early Morning Magic at DHS either after SW:GE opens...  dang it...
> 
> I wish they could get their entire schedule in place once they get their hours set....this is making it devilishly hard to try to plan AROUND crowds in September....


That seems odd. You'd think they would continue to offer the Toy Story Land one after SWGE opens due to the high demand of people wanting to go to that park.  I am sure there are plenty of people that would get this just to get those attractions out of the way so they can spend the day at SWGE. 

Though, now that I think about it -- maybe it is a crowd control thing. You wonder how many people would buy EMM for Toy Story Land and just skip it to just be first one in line over at Grand Avenue (or wherever they would start the line for entrance into the land).


----------



## Iowamomof4

tlmadden73 said:


> That seems odd. You'd think they would continue to offer the Toy Story Land one after SWGE opens due to the high demand of people wanting to go to that park.  I am sure there are plenty of people that would get this just to get those attractions out of the way so they can spend the day at SWGE.
> 
> Though, now that I think about it -- maybe it is a crowd control thing. You wonder how many people would buy EMM for Toy Story Land and just skip it to just be first one in line over at Grand Avenue (or wherever they would start the line for entrance into the land).



I'm thinking it's because they'll have the park opening at 8 AM for at least the first few weeks, thus making it impossible to offer EMM at TSL.


----------



## Tigger's ally

tlmadden73 said:


> That seems odd. You'd think they would continue to offer the Toy Story Land one after SWGE opens due to the high demand of people wanting to go to that park.  I am sure there are plenty of people that would get this just to get those attractions out of the way so they can spend the day at SWGE.



Unless they are going to offer a SWGE one in it's place.


----------



## jade1

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> With Star Wars, the addition of projections *came with a decrease in big fireworks.*..



Remember those? Just incredible and every night. Prob unsustainable but man those were fun.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

MissGina5 said:


> https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/breaking-...in-2019-along-with-3-different-ride-overlays/



Halloween overlay on Peoplemover? Count me in!


----------



## NJlauren

TheFloatingBear said:


> Halloween overlay on Peoplemover? Count me in!



This alone has me wanting to go to the party!


----------



## jade1

TheMaxRebo said:


> IDo hope they keep the wide perimeter fireworks.... never been to a party but we loved watching Hallowishes *from the Poly Beach where you can really see how widespread the fireworks are*
> 
> Hopefully they take the best parts of Hallowishes and the best parts of Happily Ever After to make an epic show



Yea that angle is impressive. More so than "inside" MK for us. You simply can't see them all anyway so its kinda wasted.

We have determined that NYE MK are now off our list, even the 30th preview. They do the show 4 times over 2 days, and in our opinion HEA is better anyway.

However, we do watch the 30th from POLY, its very impressive.

Hallowishes though I hope they indeed keep/improve fireworks further, along with the show/projections.


----------



## disneygirlsng

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Changes for the Wine and Dine half marathon weekend
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...rs-of-disney-wine-dine-half-marathon-weekend/
> 
> Not thrilled with the change of the 5K


Yea, I'm pretty bummed about that. AK is by far my favorite park and the thought of running through it at dark is one of the only reasons I signed up for it. Was looking forward to something different from Marathon weekend. Oh well, at least we get a tech shirt for it!


----------



## TheFloatingBear

NJlauren said:


> This alone has me wanting to go to the party!



Me too! It could be really great! We have a short trip planned in September and I wasn't thinking we would do a party, but I may have to find room in the budget...


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Nice, I wrote an article for the DIS last Halloween on attraction overlays I wanted to see for MNSSHP. I had big thunder on my list. Will be interesting to see how closely my vision aligned with what they come up with (before anyone says it, no, I don't think Disney read my article and took my idea, I just want to see how closely my imagination aligns with the professionals).


----------



## Ariel484

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Changes for the Wine and Dine half marathon weekend
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...rs-of-disney-wine-dine-half-marathon-weekend/
> 
> Not thrilled with the change of the 5K


Yeah...

tech shirt for 5K: upgrade
earlier entrance into the after-party :upgrade
change to Epcot: big ol' downgrade...is every 5K course the same now?


----------



## Sarah1024

jlundeen said:


> That would be a bummer.  I've read "somewhere" that they are not doing the Early Morning Magic at DHS either after SW:GE opens...  dang it...
> 
> I wish they could get their entire schedule in place once they get their hours set....this is making it devilishly hard to try to plan AROUND crowds in September....


Really??  I can't imagine them not doing a paid access event, especially since people want that since there are no FPs!  (Myself included.)  


rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Changes for the Wine and Dine half marathon weekend
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...rs-of-disney-wine-dine-half-marathon-weekend/
> 
> Not thrilled with the change of the 5K


Have the Food and Wine dates been announced yet?  I didn't think so?  But they already announced the Marathon?  Is that normal?


----------



## crvetter

Sarah1024 said:


> Have the Food and Wine dates been announced yet? I didn't think so? But they already announced the Marathon? Is that normal?


It's been announced, in fact registration is open now for those that qualify for Early Registration, and tomorrow for the general public.

"2019 10th Anniversary Disney Wine & Dine Half Marathon Weekend
Event Dates: October 31 – November 3, 2019
Location: Walt Disney World Resort in Florida
Registration: Early registration is now open; general registration opens Tuesday, March 19, 2019
Visit _run_Disney for race details"

https://disneyvacationclub.disney.g...-offers/special/early-registration-rundisney/
-weekend/


----------



## Sarah1024

crvetter said:


> It's been announced, in fact registration is open now for those that qualify for Early Registration, and tomorrow for the general public.
> 
> "2019 10th Anniversary Disney Wine & Dine Half Marathon Weekend
> Event Dates: October 31 – November 3, 2019
> Location: Walt Disney World Resort in Florida
> Registration: Early registration is now open; general registration opens Tuesday, March 19, 2019
> Visit _run_Disney for race details"
> 
> https://disneyvacationclub.disney.g...-offers/special/early-registration-rundisney/


No, I meant the Festival itself, not the Marathon.  Sorry!


----------



## crvetter

Sarah1024 said:


> No, I meant the Festival itself, not the Marathon.  Sorry!


Sorry I misread your question and was going back to correct myself but you caught me, lol. No dates for the actual festival yet.


----------



## Ariel484

Sarah1024 said:


> Have the Food and Wine dates been announced yet?  I didn't think so?  But they already announced the Marathon?  Is that normal?


The half marathon is basically the same weekend every year (Veteran's Day weekend), I think they normally will announce the next year's dates during the current year (if that makes sense).


----------



## PolyRob

tlmadden73 said:


> In my opinion, the more of these that sell out the closer we are to the removal of EMH (or more reductions in it). Once Epcot has more/better attractions, I would gather they will start doing these there as well.
> As it stands now, for my upcoming trip next week (24th-28th), there are more options for EMM or DAH events than there are EMHs.
> 
> Or .. the closer we are just to these morphing into several months of "Spring Fling" parties -- where they have several times a week like they do with the Halloween and Christmas parties.
> 
> I just wonder how many tickets is a "sell out" for these things? Always curious how limited they are (and I know they would never tell us0.


I wonder what Disney sells in food and merchandise during PM EMH? I would imagine non-resort guests linger and take in the sights eating and buying merchandise. I myself as a resort guest use the time to do this. Knock out all my FP+ before, ride whatever smaller attractions have lower waits, then do other things that don’t “waste” my precious AM park time. I could see Disney keeping EMH to claim it’s a great added value to stay onsite especially if it’s making money off of it.


----------



## rteetz

Ariel484 said:


> Yeah...
> 
> tech shirt for 5K: upgrade
> earlier entrance into the after-party :upgrade
> change to Epcot: big ol' downgrade...is every 5K course the same now?


Yeah I loved that AK course.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

DCA to host an event very much not aimed at me (that was the alternate title): Disney Channel Fan Fest on April 27th!

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...-to-host-disney-channel-fan-fest-on-april-27/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney to remove bricks around MK

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/walk-arou...s-near-magic-kingdom-to-be-removed-in-phases/


----------



## Mome Rath

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney to remove bricks around MK
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/walk-arou...s-near-magic-kingdom-to-be-removed-in-phases/



I knew this was inevitable, but still sad.  Glad we have a lot of "feet shots" with the family brick. lol


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Main Street USA magicband 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/photos-ne...magicband-now-available-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney to remove bricks around MK
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/walk-arou...s-near-magic-kingdom-to-be-removed-in-phases/



i saw that - definitely a bummer for people that participated 

We don't have one there but do have one at the stadium the NY Mets play at and always fun to find our brick and the kids enjoy seeing it, etc.


----------



## BigRed98

*News *

New Artist Renderings for Topolino's Terrace Coming to Disney's Riviera Resort


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> i saw that - definitely a bummer for people that participated
> 
> We don't have one there but do have one at the stadium the NY Mets play at and always fun to find our brick and the kids enjoy seeing it, etc.


You can buy your own starting later this year for those who don’t have one.


----------



## BigRed98

*News *

Photos: Entrance Sign Installed at Jessie's Critter Carousel for Pixar Pier at Disney California Adventure


----------



## sachilles

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney to remove bricks around MK
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/walk-arou...s-near-magic-kingdom-to-be-removed-in-phases/


That implies more changes there, wonder how they'll reconfigure bag check, it's seems pretty well back towards the bus stop as is. I'm sure they'll come up with something though.
I was surprised how long bag check was backed up at MK this last time we were there. I suppose if they really wanted to, I think they could expand into the lagoon, moving the boat access back in the process.
I know it hasn't even be rumored, but I feel like if the Gondolas are successful, I have to believe a connection to MK somehow has to be in the cards. I would have to think you could run a line from ft wilderness to reflections, wilderness lodge, ttc and MK and hit the critical mass you would need for ridership.


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> That implies more changes there, wonder how they'll reconfigure bag check, it's seems pretty well back towards the bus stop as is. I'm sure they'll come up with something though.
> I was surprised how long bag check was backed up at MK this last time we were there. I suppose if they really wanted to, I think they could expand into the lagoon, moving the boat access back in the process.
> I know it hasn't even be rumored, but I feel like if the Gondolas are successful, I have to believe a connection to MK somehow has to be in the cards. I would have to think you could run a line from ft wilderness to reflections, wilderness lodge, ttc and MK and hit the critical mass you would need for ridership.


They’ll be building more permanent bag checks. Permits have already been filed for the walkway to the contemporary.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney to remove bricks around MK
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/walk-arou...s-near-magic-kingdom-to-be-removed-in-phases/


I wonder if this is JUST the "Walk around the World" bricks?  We have one at the Ticket and Transportation Center.....


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney to remove bricks around MK
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/walk-arou...s-near-magic-kingdom-to-be-removed-in-phases/


That’s too bad, I like these a lot.  Seems like an odd thing to do overall. Not like it’s in the way like the tombstones.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> You can buy your own starting later this year for those who don’t have one.



looks like it just opened:

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/walt-disn...open-at-disney-springs-and-the-magic-kingdom/


----------



## Killer Fish

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney to remove bricks around MK
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/walk-arou...s-near-magic-kingdom-to-be-removed-in-phases/



BOOOOOOOOO.....My families is right out front. I don't like this development.


----------



## sachilles

The Pho said:


> That’s too bad, I like these a lot.  Seems like an odd thing to do overall. Not like it’s in the way like the tombstones.


I've found several of them to be loose. I can see stamped concrete being the easy option to replace anything that has to be torn up for the bag check change.


----------



## intertile

I'm curious about DAH.  If the park closes at 9pm, and the event is from 9pm to midnight...how do they handle the queue's on the lines?  I mean normally if you get in line at 8:59 you were guaranteed to get on the ride.  If people are doing that at SWGE, and the line is already 4 hours long....people going to the party for 3 hours may only get to ride 1 of the attractions? I know if I paid hundreds of $ to experience SWGE in a party id be pissed if I couldn't get into both attractions and see the rest of the land in those 3 hours.


----------



## Iowamomof4

intertile said:


> I'm curious about DAH.  If the park closes at 9pm, and the event is from 9pm to midnight...how do they handle the queue's on the lines?  I mean normally if you get in line at 8:59 you were guaranteed to get on the ride.  If people are doing that at SWGE, and the line is already 4 hours long....people going to the party for 3 hours may only get to ride 1 of the attractions? I know if I paid hundreds of $ to experience SWGE in a party id be pissed if I couldn't get into both attractions and see the rest of the land in those 3 hours.



My only guess would be that IF they offer some sort of after hours paid event, they'll have to cut off the standby line early OR leave a gap between park close time and event start time (which they do already at AK and DHS - 30 minutes between the official close of the park and the start of the after hours event).


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney to remove bricks around MK
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/walk-arou...s-near-magic-kingdom-to-be-removed-in-phases/


Boo!   Hiss!  

I bought mine in 1994 as they were first offered to annual passholders before the general public.  Mine is near the left turnstiles, it was in the first group of bricks that were installed.  My next trip is not until this December so I'm sure it will be long gone by then.  I also have one a brick near the monorail station at the TTC.  It was one of the last group of bricks to be sold and has the millennium logo etched on it.  Looks like all of the bricks will eventually be "retired". 

Kind of cool that I can purchase a reproduction.


----------



## The Pho

intertile said:


> I'm curious about DAH.  If the park closes at 9pm, and the event is from 9pm to midnight...how do they handle the queue's on the lines?  I mean normally if you get in line at 8:59 you were guaranteed to get on the ride.  If people are doing that at SWGE, and the line is already 4 hours long....people going to the party for 3 hours may only get to ride 1 of the attractions? I know if I paid hundreds of $ to experience SWGE in a party id be pissed if I couldn't get into both attractions and see the rest of the land in those 3 hours.



Usually they get the benefit from emptying the lines with no more fastpass people coming in, but since everybody will be in the standby line, that won’t work very well.  They’d either have to have a gap between park close and event start or cut off the line earlier.


----------



## mikepizzo

crazy4wdw said:


> Boo!   Hiss!
> 
> I bought mine in 1994 as they were first offered to annual passholders before the general public.  Mine is near the left turnstiles, it was in the first group of bricks that were installed.  My next trip is not until this December so I'm sure it will be long gone by then.  I also have one a brick near the monorail station at the TTC.  It was one of the last group of bricks to be sold and has the millennium logo etched on it.  Looks like all of the bricks will eventually be "retired".
> 
> Kind of cool that I can purchase a reproduction.



Not sure if I just didn't read correctly, but will the reproduction actually have the same information as the brick that you purchased?

If regular guests that didn't have a brick installed can purchase a reproduction brick as well, do they just get a generic one?  I know I quoted you and you probably don't have the answer, but just figured I'd ask lol


----------



## mickeyfanachey1999

Mome Rath said:


> I knew this was inevitable, but still sad.  Glad we have a lot of "feet shots" with the family brick. lol



We have only 1 picture of our brick...that's kinda sad to say out loud.


----------



## The Pho

mickeyfanachey1999 said:


> We have only 1 picture of our brick...that's kinda sad to say out loud.


Better than my parents.  None of us have ever even been able to find that one.  Plenty of pictures of my own though.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikepizzo said:


> Not sure if I just didn't read correctly, but will the reproduction actually have the same information as the brick that you purchased?
> 
> If regular guests that didn't have a brick installed can purchase a reproduction brick as well, do they just get a generic one?  I know I quoted you and you probably don't have the answer, but just figured I'd ask lol



I read it that if you show you had a brick you get a coupon to purchase a brick for only $10 - so I assume you can get whatever the machine can do, just at a reduced price


----------



## crazy4wdw

mikepizzo said:


> Not sure if I just didn't read correctly, but will the reproduction actually have the same information as the brick that you purchased?


Good question, don't know for sure.  WDWNT article says "commemorative version" and "souvenir version".   I've already sent an e-mail to Disney guest services, I'll post info when I receive a response.  I have a photo of mine and the serial number, hope that helps them locate the one I have at the Magic Kingdom entrance. 

I would guess that some people who purchased the bricks will not be aware of their removal until it's too late to purchase a "commemorative" version.  If they're not plugged into a Disney fan site, they're not going to know until a future trip.  I'm guessing Disney will not send out any info on this development to people who purchased the bricks.


----------



## mickeyfanachey1999

The Pho said:


> Better than my parents.  None of us have ever even been able to find that one.  Plenty of pictures of my own though.



and that picture was taken nearly 23 years ago.  I'm starting to feel old again.


----------



## Tigger's ally

mickeyfanachey1999 said:


> and that picture was taken nearly 23 years ago.  I'm starting to feel old again.



I don't need a pic for me to feel old, I usually do that when I roll out of bed!


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> looks like it just opened:
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/walt-disn...open-at-disney-springs-and-the-magic-kingdom/



My wife and I never got one of these, but heading down in a few weeks and might actually get one to commemorate our Honeymoon being spent at the Contemporary in 85.  Have the perfect place on my back porch under the big Flat Screen and Black Hawk Neon sign.  That way I can look at it every night while cooking, drinking, and watching sports, etc.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Now your pets can get into the Disney Spirit (Jersey) too!

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/photos-pet-spirit-jerseys-arrive-at-epcots-mouse-gear/


----------



## Firebird060

Disney keeps getting more and more into the Pets merch, I wonder how long until we get some sort of extra paid for event like a Disney Early Morning Magic Hour, where you can bring your dog to the park and take pictures of them meeting characters or walking down Mainstreet or something.  I know its prob a insurance issue and all of that  but Disney has been slowly becoming more and more Dog/ Pet Friendly


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Firebird060 said:


> Disney keeps getting more and more into the Pets merch, I wonder how long until we get some sort of extra paid for event like a Disney Early Morning Magic Hour, where you can bring your dog to the park and take pictures of them meeting characters or walking down Mainstreet or something.  I know its prob a insurance issue and all of that  but Disney has been slowly becoming more and more Dog/ Pet Friendly



And include breakfast at Tony’s


----------



## The Pho

Firebird060 said:


> Disney keeps getting more and more into the Pets merch, I wonder how long until we get some sort of extra paid for event like a Disney Early Morning Magic Hour, where you can bring your dog to the park and take pictures of them meeting characters or walking down Mainstreet or something.  I know its prob a insurance issue and all of that  but Disney has been slowly becoming more and more Dog/ Pet Friendly


They’ve had a dog day before.  Lined Main Street with “grass” and some other stuff.  But it was a very limited engagement (101 dogs of course).


----------



## hertamaniac

Firebird060 said:


> Disney keeps getting more and more into the Pets merch, I wonder how long until we get some sort of extra paid for event like a Disney Early Morning Magic Hour, where you can bring your dog to the park and take pictures of them meeting characters or walking down Mainstreet or something.  I know its prob a insurance issue and all of that  but Disney has been slowly becoming more and more Dog/ Pet Friendly



Don't know if they still do it, but we used to get a certificate for our Rottweiler being "well behaved" in the WDW kennel(s).  That was when the kennel was in front of the TTC.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Firebird060 said:


> Disney has been slowly becoming more and more Dog/ Pet Friendly


Because people spends oodles of money on their pets. It's a lucrative industry .


----------



## afan

Ariel484 said:


> The half marathon is basically the same weekend every year (Veteran's Day weekend), I think they normally will announce the next year's dates during the current year (if that makes sense).



This year and the past few years the half was the first weekend in Nov, so before Veteran's day but the same week.  F&W has concluded the following weekend, which would be veteran's day weekend or the 2nd weekend of Nov.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> looks like it just opened:
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/walt-disn...open-at-disney-springs-and-the-magic-kingdom/


You will also be able to buy them online soon.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> You can buy your own starting later this year for those who don’t have one.


So that I understand, what is said below from that ink is for a souvenir version... just a decorative thing to have at home... correct?  Seems a tad odd if you never had one to begin with, but why turn down the extra $$$ if I'm Disney?!  

_"Also available to any Guests, not just those who originally sponsored a brick in “Disney’s Walk Around the World,” will be a 6” brick ($29.99 plus tax – available now), 8” brick ($49.99 plus tax – available now) and ornament ($24.99 plus tax – on sale soon), all with customization included. These are at Tomorrowland Light & Power Co. (at Magic Kingdom Park) or the Marketplace Co-Op (at Disney Springs), or on shopDisney.com starting this spring."_​


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Tommy Bahama Enchanted Tiki Room Shirt Arrives at Disney Parks


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> So that I understand, what is said below from that ink is for a souvenir version... just a decorative thing to have at home... correct? Seems a tad odd if you never had one to begin with, but why turn down the extra $$$ if I'm Disney?!
> 
> _"Also available to any Guests, not just those who originally sponsored a brick in “Disney’s Walk Around the World,” will be a 6” brick ($29.99 plus tax – available now), 8” brick ($49.99 plus tax – available now) and ornament ($24.99 plus tax – on sale soon), all with customization included. These are at Tomorrowland Light & Power Co. (at Magic Kingdom Park) or the Marketplace Co-Op (at Disney Springs), or on shopDisney.com starting this spring."_


Correct.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney’s Animal Kingdom Hours Extended on Select Dates in April and May


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Moana “The Ocean Connects Us” Alex and Ani Bangle Now Available at Disney Parks and shopDisney


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Storybook Circus closing early March 24th and 28th

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/03/storybook-circus-closing-earlier-than.html


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney and Volcano Bay water parks closed tomorrow March 19th

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/03/volcano-bay-and-disneys-water-parks-to.html


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Magic Kingdom hours extended for April

magic-kingdom-park-hours-extended-for-select-dates-in-april-2019


----------



## rteetz

*News*

ESPN+ Named Exclusive Distributor of UFC PPV Events


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Dick Dale, Guitarist on the 1996 Soundtrack for Disneyland's Space Mountain, Dies at 81


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Artist Renderings Revealed for Topolino's Terrace Coming to Disney's Riviera Resort


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Dick Dale, Guitarist on the 1996 Soundtrack for Disneyland's Space Mountain, Dies at 81



Did not know he did that he did anything related to the parks.  He was awesome.  Sad to see him go, he put on a great concert.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

The Pho said:


> Did not know he did that he did anything related to the parks.  He was awesome.  Sad to see him go, he put on a great concert.



I was about to say the same thing!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: New Tommy Bahama Enchanted Tiki Room Shirt Arrives at Disney Parks



I really like that shirt, but $150 for a shirt?   I mean, the rest of my clothes would be jealous as I think I spent the same on all of them collectively


----------



## saskdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> I really like that shirt, but $150 for a shirt?   I mean, the rest of my clothes would be jealous as I think I spent the same on all of them collectively



Yeah, but it says Tommy Bahama on it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

saskdw said:


> Yeah, but it says Tommy Bahama on it.



ah, so that explains it .... I'll stick with my Star Wars Hawaiian shirt I got at Kohl's for like $17


----------



## rteetz

saskdw said:


> Yeah, but it says Tommy Bahama on it.


Yeah I always wait for discounted Tommy Bahama items or at the outlets.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

All new full length trailer for Toy Story 4 to premier on Good Morning America Tomorrow!!!


----------



## ksromack

MissGina5 said:


> https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/breaking-...in-2019-along-with-3-different-ride-overlays/


Cannot wait for these!  We never rode Space when it was pitch black for last year's party....dh needs to be able to see where we're going on that ride so he can lean appropriately....."iffy" back/neck.



unbanshee said:


> Not sure if this is news or not, but blog mickey has a photo of the Star Wars screen for the play parks app:
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/first...-star-wars-galaxys-edge-westworld-connection/
> 
> Also, there is a WestWorld connection!


Should be exciting.  I'll have to brush up on my game skills.



tlmadden73 said:


> That seems odd. You'd think they would continue to offer the Toy Story Land one after SWGE opens due to the high demand of people wanting to go to that park.  I am sure there are plenty of people that would get this just to get those attractions out of the way so they can spend the day at SWGE.
> 
> Though, now that I think about it -- maybe it is a crowd control thing. *You wonder how many people would buy EMM for Toy Story Land and just skip it to just be first one in line over at Grand Avenue (or wherever they would start the line for entrance into the land)*.


Hopefully the path to get to SWGE would be completely blocked off to EMM.  Isn't it rumored that the entrance (at least in the beginning) to SWGE will be at Grand Avenue?  So only allow EMM people get to Toy Story Land via THAT path. 



sachilles said:


> I was surprised how long bag check was backed up at MK this last time we were there. I suppose if they really wanted to, I think they could expand into the lagoon, moving the boat access back in the process.


I kid you not, I waited an hour to get into MK at park opening one of our days last fall.  Dh just walked right in since he didn't have a bag to check.  I passed the time by talking to people waiting in line with me.....it's all fun. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Now your pets can get into the Disney Spirit (Jersey) too!
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/photos-pet-spirit-jerseys-arrive-at-epcots-mouse-gear/


Not sure I would pay $35 for these for our pups.  We'd have to buy each of them one so no sibling rivalry would occur.  I can definitely see our daughter buying them for her big dogs!



TheMaxRebo said:


> ah, so that explains it .... I'll stick with my Star Wars Hawaiian shirt I got at Kohl's for like $17


Yeah, $150 is a lot of money.


----------



## PolyRob

TheMaxRebo said:


> looks like it just opened:
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/walt-disn...open-at-disney-springs-and-the-magic-kingdom/





rteetz said:


> You will also be able to buy them online soon.



So if you don't already have one, buying one right now in person is just to have one for your own personal use/to bring home? They're not actually on sale in the parks to have in front of MK right now?

If I can order one on my next trip to actually have in Florida, that would be so cool! If not, I guess I will be stalking ShopDisney.


----------



## Tigger's ally

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> So that I understand, what is said below from that ink is for a souvenir version... just a decorative thing to have at home... correct?  Seems a tad odd if you never had one to begin with, but why turn down the extra $$$ if I'm Disney?!
> 
> _"Also available to any Guests, not just those who originally sponsored a brick in “Disney’s Walk Around the World,” will be a 6” brick ($29.99 plus tax – available now), 8” brick ($49.99 plus tax – available now) and ornament ($24.99 plus tax – on sale soon), all with customization included. These are at Tomorrowland Light & Power Co. (at Magic Kingdom Park) or the Marketplace Co-Op (at Disney Springs), or on shopDisney.com starting this spring."_​



Somehow I think you just called me odd.    You haven't been talking to Mrs. Tigger have you?


----------



## Bay Max

TheMaxRebo said:


> i saw that - definitely a bummer for people that participated
> 
> We don't have one there but do have one at the stadium the NY Mets play at and always fun to find our brick and the kids enjoy seeing it, etc.



Nice to see a fellow Mets fan on the boards!  We've got a brick and Citifield as well.  And one near the Polynesian.  The later brick has not been legible for years.


----------



## mollmoll4

Toy Story 4 Trailer


----------



## Iowamomof4

Looks like a remake of Toy Story 3.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mollmoll4 said:


> Toy Story 4 Trailer



Ya think you know what your purpose in life is, and you are all good with that ... and then BAM a girl starts giving you ideas that there is more out there and you start questioning everything!


----------



## Sarah1024

mollmoll4 said:


> Toy Story 4 Trailer


So excited!!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Meh toy story 4.

Granted the toy storys were never my favorites, but haven't we done this before? Woody gets lost, other toys have to find him, his beliefs are challenged, he comes back home.

I'll probably see it, but not excited.


----------



## rteetz

mollmoll4 said:


> Toy Story 4 Trailer


Ok I’m ready, bring on June 21st!


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Meh toy story 4.
> 
> Granted the toy storys were never my favorites, but haven't we done this before? Woody gets lost, other toys have to find him, his beliefs are challenged, he comes back home.
> 
> I'll probably see it, but not excited.


I’m sort of the opposite in that I love the Toy story films. Yes there are some similarities in Woody getting lost but it is different enough. Bo while still “nice” to Woody almost seems to play sort of the villain side as she doesn’t want Woody to leave.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Meh toy story 4.
> 
> Granted the toy storys were never my favorites, but haven't we done this before? Woody gets lost, other toys have to find him, his beliefs are challenged, he comes back home.
> 
> I'll probably see it, but not excited.





rteetz said:


> I’m sort of the opposite in that I love the Toy story films. Yes there are some similarities in Woody getting lost but it is different enough. Bo while still “nice” to Woody almost seems to play sort of the villain side as she doesn’t want Woody to leave.



I am a sucker for these as it brings me more back to my youth and identified with Andy when he had to "grow up" and put away childish things, etc.

So I am very into this and see where it goes ... the actors keep talking about how emotional this is so I wonder if it is this time Woody knows it is time for him to move on and he doesn't go back


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News
*
Disney Theatrical’s Broadway Musical, Frozen, is coming to the West End (London) in 2020!


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am a sucker for these as it brings me more back to my youth and identified with Andy when he had to "grow up" and put away childish things, etc.
> 
> So I am very into this and see where it goes ... the actors keep talking about how emotional this is so I wonder if it is this time Woody knows it is time for him to move on and he doesn't go back


Yeah that’s my question. Maybe Woody doesn’t go back.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> Yeah that’s my question. Maybe Woody doesn’t go back.


no way Woody knows his life's purpose! Im wondering though if it ends with like a montage where we see the cycle of life for woody as he goes through more kids? idk.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

MissGina5 said:


> no way Woody knows his life's purpose! Im wondering though if it ends with like a montage where we see the cycle of life for woody as he goes through more kids? idk.



But then the door would be shut on future films, and I think they like to milk the franchise.

And it must be working too, as my 5 year old niece wanted all the toys for her birthday, so they got another generation.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> But then the door would be shut on future films, and I think they like to milk the franchise.
> 
> And it must be working too, as my 5 year old niece wanted all the toys for her birthday, so they got another generation.


That is true but you can’t make Toy Story films forever. The first is over 23 years old now.


----------



## Sarah1024

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> But then the door would be shut on future films, and I think they like to milk the franchise.
> 
> And it must be working too, as my 5 year old niece wanted all the toys for her birthday, so they got another generation.


I think it's a matter of Tom Hanks and Tim Allen being done?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Sarah1024 said:


> I think it's a matter of Tom Hanks and Tim Allen being done?



They are?


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> That is true but you can’t make Toy Story films forever. The first is over 23 years old now.



lol, you can make any film forever.  James Bond has 24 films.  All it would take to continue to Toy Story series is the story shifting focus from the main protagonists we know to new ones.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> That is true but you can’t make Toy Story films forever. The first is over 23 years old now.



or at the very least you need to move on to focusing on different main toys - it can't be Woody and Buzz forever


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> or at the very least you need to move on to focusing on different main toys - it can't be Woody and Buzz forever


Now I could see them doing that. We could be approaching that point.


----------



## rteetz

mikepizzo said:


> lol, you can make any film forever.  James Bond has 24 films.  All it would take to continue to Toy Story series is the story shifting focus from the main protagonists we know to new ones.


To me Bond is a little different than an animated film.


----------



## Sarah1024

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> They are?


I mean they both posted a bunch on Twitter about it being the last story and such.


----------



## firefly_ris

I dunno about Woody not going back.... I mean I guess they could go that way, but it wouldn't really fit with the values of the character -- he is pretty steadfast in his ways and beliefs about a toy's purpose, and so on. He's been almost swayed to that in the past (Toy Story 2) but always resolves in the end.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS, VIDEO: New Expanded Bus Loops Open at Disney’s Hollywood Studios


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Disney Character Parking Lot Signage Debuts at Disney’s Hollywood Studios


----------



## rteetz

*News*

BREAKING: Fox Confirms That Disney’s Acquisition Of Fox is Complete; Deal Effective Tomorrow


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS, VIDEO: New Expanded Bus Loops Open at Disney’s Hollywood Studios


Do we know which row connects to the walkway to the Boardwalk, EPCOT, etc?


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Do we know which row connects to the walkway to the Boardwalk, EPCOT, etc?


Walkway returned to normal a while ago. Its pretty much the same as it used to be right along the water.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Sarah1024 said:


> I mean they both posted a bunch on Twitter about it being the last story and such.



Oh ok, I haven't been keeping up with any of that news.  Didn't know.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: New Disney Character Parking Lot Signage Debuts at Disney’s Hollywood Studios





rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> BREAKING: Fox Confirms That Disney’s Acquisition Of Fox is Complete; Deal Effective Tomorrow




Looks like they aren't waiting to add in the FOX characters:


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Hilton Orlando Bonnet Creek and Waldorf Astoria Orlando Guests Can Now Utilize 60-Day FP+


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS, VIDEO: New Expanded Bus Loops Open at Disney’s Hollywood Studios



I also found it interesting that they ARE still testing the gondolas between CBR and DHS even though we also know they have begun testing on the CBR/Pop/AoA line as well. I thought there was a chance they would cease testing on the first line when they started working more on the second, and they still could do that, but at least as of today they have not.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> Yeah that’s my question. Maybe Woody doesn’t go back.


That was my impression from the trailer. And if that is the case, I dont know if my emotions can take it. It was already bad enough when they had to leave Andy .. but Bonnie too???? (and she hasnt aged at all yet!).  

I am a sucker for these emotional stories about Toys. Just seeing how distraught Bonnie was when she couldnt find woody choked me up. Having children makes me remember just how attached to toys kids CAN get - some are just as real as pets to them.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News
*
With my post earlier about Disney Theatrical’s Musical, Frozen, going to the West End in Fall of 2020.

Frozen is also going to Sydney, Australia (July, 2020) and Hamburg, Germany (2021)!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Awesome planet film coming to the LAND Pavilion

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/breaking-awesome-planet-film-coming-to-the-land-pavilion-at-epcot/


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> or at the very least you need to move on to focusing on different main toys - it can't be Woody and Buzz forever


I always wondered that too. But will all the Toy Story Lands built in all the parks with Woody/Buzz/Jessie prominently displayed, it may be tough to move on to new toys and still be as popular.

We have seen Star Wars struggle on what to promote. The new trilogy that they are trying to push in the parks (for good reason) just doesnt seem to be as popular as the old classic stuff (because those older fans are nostalgic for the old stuff.  The classic trilogy that is nostalgic or the parents? The prequel trilogy that is nostalgic for the millenials? or the new trilogy that is what todays kids know.  They definitely are pushing the new trilogy stuff in the parks (you cant meet Darth Vader or Boba Fett) aand with things like SWGE.. but at the same time they have stage show and Star Tours that prominently has all the old characters. 

It is a tough line to walk when you have such established characters like Buzz and Woody. Would a Toy Story 5 be as popular without Buzz and Woody? probably not.


----------



## sachilles

Iowamomof4 said:


> I also found it interesting that they ARE still testing the gondolas between CBR and DHS even though we also know they have begun testing on the CBR/Pop/AoA line as well. I thought there was a chance they would cease testing on the first line when they started working more on the second, and they still could do that, but at least as of today they have not.


If nothing else, they have to run at the same time in normal operation. You wouldn't expect one line to affect another, but weird things happen.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> That is true but you can’t make Toy Story films forever. The first is over 23 years old now.



Last I checked they made another Mary Poppins film and that was 50+ years old. 

They're still making James Bond films almost 60 years into the franchise.

Star Wars is at 44.

I am not saying they should keep making Toy Story movies that long, but presuming that they might not keep making films...I think this one is a massive hit (likely) that we could still see a Toy Story 5.


----------



## MommaBerd

TheMaxRebo said:


> Looks like they aren't waiting to add in the FOX characters:
> 
> View attachment 389264



This *is* a joke, right?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> I always wondered that too. But will all the Toy Story Lands built in all the parks with Woody/Buzz/Jessie prominently displayed, it may be tough to move on to new toys and still be as popular.
> 
> We have seen Star Wars struggle on what to promote. The new trilogy that they are trying to push in the parks (for good reason) just doesnt seem to be as popular as the old classic stuff (because those older fans are nostalgic for the old stuff.  The classic trilogy that is nostalgic or the parents? The prequel trilogy that is nostalgic for the millenials? or the new trilogy that is what todays kids know.  They definitely are pushing the new trilogy stuff in the parks (you cant meet Darth Vader or Boba Fett) aand with things like SWGE.. but at the same time they have stage show and Star Tours that prominently has all the old characters.
> 
> It is a tough line to walk when you have such established characters like Buzz and Woody. Would a Toy Story 5 be as popular without Buzz and Woody? probably not.



I agree - maybe they could do some specials or shorts at first to build up some new characters and if they connect with people then you could try a feature length.  but I agree that unless it is some amazing story/film, hard to just roll out Toy Story 5 in 3 years without Woody or Buzz


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MommaBerd said:


> This *is* a joke, right?



yeah - sorry, probably should have included a "" just to be safe


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Awesome planet film coming to the LAND Pavilion
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/breaking-awesome-planet-film-coming-to-the-land-pavilion-at-epcot/



Wait did they just replace an IP film with a Non IP film?  Is Chapek feeling alright?


----------



## MommaBerd

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Awesome planet film coming to the LAND Pavilion
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/breaking-awesome-planet-film-coming-to-the-land-pavilion-at-epcot/



I am excited for this...but can we please get an update for that last section of terribly outdated pictures hung over an empty stage in Living with the Land???


----------



## MommaBerd

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah - sorry, probably should have included a "" just to be safe



Is it sad that I thought that this was even a possibility?


----------



## Iowamomof4

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Awesome planet film coming to the LAND Pavilion
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/breaking-awesome-planet-film-coming-to-the-land-pavilion-at-epcot/



I wonder when this will debut?


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Last I checked they made another Mary Poppins film and that was 50+ years old.
> 
> They're still making James Bond films almost 60 years into the franchise.
> 
> Star Wars is at 44.
> 
> I am not saying they should keep making Toy Story movies that long, but presuming that they might not keep making films...I think this one is a massive hit (likely) that we could still see a Toy Story 5.


I don't think the Poppins situation is comparable and those other two are very different franchises.


----------



## rteetz

Iowamomof4 said:


> I wonder when this will debut?


Probably sometime this year with the rest.


----------



## MommaBerd

Also re: the Awesome Planet movie - if it really well-made and entertaining, it’s an added “people-eater.” Not huge numbers, I’m sure, but still...


----------



## Iowamomof4

MommaBerd said:


> Also re: the Awesome Planet movie - if it really well-made and entertaining, it’s an added “people-eater.” Not huge numbers, I’m sure, but still...



We never went to the Circle of Life or whatever it was called, but this new one would be a must-visit for our family!


----------



## MommaBerd

Iowamomof4 said:


> We never went to the Circle of Life or whatever it was called, but this new one would be a must-visit for our family!



Exactly the same for us.


----------



## Firebird060

You could still do Woody without Tom Hanks,  since his brother does most of the Woody Voiceing for Video Games and other Merch.  But Yes buzz is Harder to revoice


----------



## scrappinginontario

tlmadden73 said:


> That seems odd. You'd think they would continue to offer the Toy Story Land one after SWGE opens due to the high demand of people wanting to go to that park.  I am sure there are plenty of people that would get this just to get those attractions out of the way so they can spend the day at SWGE.
> 
> Though, now that I think about it -- maybe it is a crowd control thing. You wonder how many people would buy EMM for Toy Story Land and just skip it to just be first one in line over at Grand Avenue (or wherever they would start the line for entrance into the land).


 I'm wondering what will happen with park hours once SWGE opens.  Wondering if they might have extended hours in the entire park for a while?  Time will tell.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

mikepizzo said:


> lol, you can make any film forever.  James Bond has 24 films.  All it would take to continue to Toy Story series is the story shifting focus from the main protagonists we know to new ones.


James Bond is entirely different though.

The franchise is built upon the premise that Bond does NOT have to be played by the same actor. It's firmly entrenched that an actor will play the role and eventually someone will take over their place.

Toy Story Tom Hanks and Tim Allen ARE Buzz and Woody respectively. The franchise would not do well IMO if they switched out the actors with other people. Now I do agree that they could shift the focus to other characters but TBH I would personally want them to name subsequent movies something else other than Toy Story. There's no issue with creating spin offs just make it actually be spin offs IMO. "_____________: A Toy Story Story" (mimicking Star Wars anthology movies) doesn't have quite the same ring to it lol.


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: New Disney Character Parking Lot Signage Debuts at Disney’s Hollywood Studios



Those signs were in desperate need of updating so those new ones look great. It'll be more memorable to have those characters there too vs tv or movies.


----------



## Roxyfire

MommaBerd said:


> Also re: the Awesome Planet movie - if it really well-made and entertaining, it’s an added “people-eater.” Not huge numbers, I’m sure, but still...



I know I would see it once, anything to beat the heat when necessary.



scrappinginontario said:


> I'm wondering what will happen with park hours once SWGE opens.  Wondering if they might have extended hours in the entire park for a while?  Time will tell.



I bet they will, at least adding another hour or two at the end of the night or one in the morning. Remember AK used to close at 5pm or something and now it's open a lot later in the summer due to Pandora. I don't think it's a huge stretch that they'd keep things open a bit later. But then again that's some opportunity for monetization. Time will only tell I suppose.


----------



## Frank4202

Did this thread just get pinned? Its super difficult for me to click on a specific page from the Rumours and News page. Hard to see because of the color.


----------



## rteetz

Frank4202 said:


> Did this thread just get pinned? Its super difficult for me to click on a specific page from the Rumours and News page. Hard to see because of the color.


No this thread was always pinned. There was a change with color coding pinned threads.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> No this thread was always pinned. There was a change with color coding pinned threads.




And I rejoiced!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Rafiki’s Planet Watch Reopens this Summer at Disney’s Animal Kingdom


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Rafiki’s Planet Watch Reopens this Summer at Disney’s Animal Kingdom



Did they budget cut the spaces between a bunch of those words?

But that’s great news.  I’ll assume the Lion King stuff will be about as minimal as the previous IP stuff was.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

‘Disney’s Walk Around the World’ Bricks to be Retired as Transformation of Arrival Experience Continues at Magic Kingdom Park


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> No this thread was always pinned. There was a change with color coding pinned threads.



Yeah, I like the change except for like the PP they also need to change the page numbers under the topics in the pinned sections as they are hard for one eyed pirates to see!


----------



## Sarah1024

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Rafiki’s Planet Watch Reopens this Summer at Disney’s Animal Kingdom


Love this!  My son loves the animal encounters.


----------



## Iowamomof4

Tigger's ally said:


> Yeah, I like the change except for like the PP they also need to change the page numbers under the topics in the pinned sections as they are hard for one eyed pirates to see!



I was like, "What page numbers?!" And then I looked harder. Wow.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

https://amp.businessinsider.com/mar...ovies-after-2019-details-release-dates-2019-3

An article about upcoming Marvel movies, including their first movie starring an Asian super hero.


----------



## Brocktoon

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> ‘Disney’s Walk Around the World’ Bricks to be Retired as Transformation of Arrival Experience Continues at Magic Kingdom Park



My family's brick was along the walk from the MK to the Contemp ... I'm planning on contacting Disney and getting a souvenir brick ASAP via ShopDisney as the article mentions 'while supplies last' !


----------



## BLLB

TheMaxRebo said:


> looks like it just opened:
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/walt-disn...open-at-disney-springs-and-the-magic-kingdom/



Did I miss the price on this?

Disregard.  Found the info.


----------



## DizFanFamily

BLLB said:


> Did I miss the price on this?
> 
> Disregard.  Found the info.


So, if I go to tomorrow land, and purchase a brick, then am I carrying a brick with me all day?  And then packing it to fly it home?  The concept is awesome, it just sounds a bit heavy.


----------



## Tigger's ally

DizFanFamily said:


> So, if I go to tomorrow land, and purchase a brick, then am I carrying a brick with me all day?  .



That's why I had kids!  Big kids!


----------



## crazy4wdw

DizFanFamily said:


> So, if I go to tomorrow land, and purchase a brick, then am I carrying a brick with me all day?  And then packing it to fly it home?  The concept is awesome, it just sounds a bit heavy.


If you're staying at a Disney Resort, you can have your brick sent there.   Or you can have Disney ship it to your home address.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


> PHOTOS: New Tommy Bahama Enchanted Tiki Room Shirt Arrives at Disney Parks


Love that shirt. But, HOLY COW! $150!


----------



## crazy4wdw

Game of Thrones Creators' Star Wars Trilogy Reportedly Set In Old Republic


----------



## The Pho

crazy4wdw said:


> Game of Thrones Creators' Star Wars Trilogy Reportedly Set In Old Republic


I hope so.  They really need to get away from all the current stuff.   It’s all too tied together.


----------



## Mome Rath

crazy4wdw said:


> Game of Thrones Creators' Star Wars Trilogy Reportedly Set In Old Republic



Better do it right; one of my favorite periods, esp from the Knights of the Old Republic games.


----------



## Cinderumbrella

I’m not emotionally ready for another Toy Story Movie. I cried like a baby at the end of the last one.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

SHOP: Classic Disney Animated Animals Collection Now Available on shopDisney


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Disneyland Resort 3/19/19 (Spring Break Crowds, Sleeping Beauty Castle Updates, Luxo Ball Pillow, ETC.)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

DINOSAUR at Disney’s Animal Kingdom to Close An Hour Before Park Closing Beginning March 31


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> DINOSAUR at Disney’s Animal Kingdom to Close An Hour Before Park Closing Beginning March 31



Guess I won’t be staying until close at Animal Kingdom anymore.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Vader Immortal: A Star Wars VR Series Panel and Preview Coming to Star Wars Celebration


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disneynature Projection Show Returning to Disneyland Paris


----------



## TheMaxRebo

crazy4wdw said:


> Game of Thrones Creators' Star Wars Trilogy Reportedly Set In Old Republic



totally now picturing a throne made our of lightsabers


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> totally now picturing a throne made our of lightsabers


----------



## ksromack

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Awesome planet film coming to the LAND Pavilion
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/breaking-awesome-planet-film-coming-to-the-land-pavilion-at-epcot/





Iowamomof4 said:


> We never went to the Circle of Life or whatever it was called, but this new one would be a must-visit for our family!


We enjoyed the first movie but it was a one and done for us......I look forward to this new movie.  It's a great way to get out of the heat and rest a bit!



crazy4wdw said:


> Game of Thrones Creators' Star Wars Trilogy Reportedly Set In Old Republic


Um, yes, please!



rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> DINOSAUR at Disney’s Animal Kingdom to Close An Hour Before Park Closing Beginning March 31


Why is this?  I read the story and didn't see an explanation.


----------



## eliseisawkward

crazy4wdw said:


> Game of Thrones Creators' Star Wars Trilogy Reportedly Set In Old Republic


Just read more into this and it’s still just a rumor... was hoping this was a true confirmation/announcement.


----------



## tarak

Iowamomof4 said:


> We never went to the Circle of Life or whatever it was called, but this new one would be a must-visit for our family!



You didn’t miss anything. It was pretty awful.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> DINOSAUR at Disney’s Animal Kingdom to Close An Hour Before Park Closing Beginning March 31


So weird that you almost need a separate calendar now to know if a ride is open late or closing early.  But I guess no different than any other attractions. 

I gather all of Dinoland USA is pretty empty as the park closes (as (except for this ride) that area is more for kids and most families with small kids have left for the day .. or are at Rivers of Light).


----------



## Iowamomof4

tarak said:


> You didn’t miss anything. It was pretty awful.



I talked to dh about it at lunch and it turns out he DID take our two younger kids there one time. He doesn't remember very much though.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Rafiki’s Planet Watch Reopens this Summer at Disney’s Animal Kingdom


I wonder what the enhancements are? My guess is that they redid that entire building as they didn't mention "Conservation Station" in the little blurb. I'm a huge fan of zoos, but I always found that building pretty boring and stale. They could do a lot to make it more exciting. It definitely isn't as exciting or memorable as the Seas pavilion, but feels like it could be. 

I wonder if they will just ditch the vet exam room.  They should just put an animal exhibit in there rather than a vet room that you have to be pretty lucky to see any action in.


----------



## tarak

Iowamomof4 said:


> I talked to dh about it at lunch and it turns out he DID take our two younger kids there one time. He doesn't remember very much though.



I don’t remember much except that it was hopelessly out of date. I’m vaguely remembering a long shot of a barefoot child walking down a dirt road and choking on car fumes?  I’d be totally up for an environmental movie that’s relevant and not over the top. Decent production value would be nice, too. My kids just thought it was silly. I feel like looking it up on YouTube to see if it’s as bad as I remember.


----------



## rteetz

tlmadden73 said:


> I wonder what the enhancements are? My guess is that they redid that entire building as they didn't mention "Conservation Station" in the little blurb. I'm a huge fan of zoos, but I always found that building pretty boring and stale. They could do a lot to make it more exciting. It definitely isn't as exciting or memorable as the Seas pavilion, but feels like it could be.
> 
> I wonder if they will just ditch the vet exam room.  They should just put an animal exhibit in there rather than a vet room that you have to be pretty lucky to see any action in.


The building hasn’t changed too much. It was still in use while it was closed. 

The animal hospital portion can’t go anywhere unless they relocate it as it’s a necessity for the park.


----------



## SaharanTea

rteetz said:


> The building hasn’t changed too much. It was still in use while it was closed.
> 
> The animal hospital portion can’t go anywhere unless they relocate it as it’s a necessity for the park.



I bet you get tired of saying that second part.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> The building hasn’t changed too much. It was still in use while it was closed.
> 
> The animal hospital portion can’t go anywhere unless they relocate it as it’s a necessity for the park.


Ahh . yes . I guess that building is pretty much "back stage" anyway. Armchair theme park director here thinks the space could be better utilized for a better guest experience. 

I'm excited to see what they do with the area. I've enjoyed the train ride and the quietness of the area and the petting zoo for the kids, but it has always felt like one of those areas that was lacking .. or just another area of the park that just was underdeveloped (due to budget cuts) like Dinoland, USA.  I can see a lot of guests never going there (when they find out "it's just a petting zoon") or being severely disappointed after a train ride and long walk. 

Was something else planned originally for this area of the park? just seems like an odd use of space to have a train that goes pretty much nowhere (except a long path to petting zoo/conservation station) so far away from everything else in the park.


----------



## rteetz

tlmadden73 said:


> Ahh . yes . I guess that building is pretty much "back stage" anyway. Armchair theme park director here thinks the space could be better utilized for a better guest experience.
> 
> I'm excited to see what they do with the area. I've enjoyed the train ride and the quietness of the area and the petting zoo for the kids, but it has always felt like one of those areas that was lacking .. or just another area of the park that just was underdeveloped (due to budget cuts) like Dinoland, USA.  I can see a lot of guests never going there (when they find out "it's just a petting zoon") or being severely disappointed after a train ride and long walk.
> 
> Was something else planned originally for this area of the park? just seems like an odd use of space to have a train that goes pretty much nowhere (except a long path to petting zoo/conservation station) so far away from everything else in the park.


This area specifically wasn’t supposed to be much different originally. The land in front of it though which is still currently empty and an expansion pad was supposed to be part of Tiger River Run a much longer more involved rapids ride but we got Kali instead.


----------



## rteetz

The Fox/Disney deal has officially been completed!


----------



## rteetz




----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> View attachment 389397


Wow, Disney did not waste a second!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New menu at Sunshine Seasons

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/03/updated-menu-coming-soon-to-sunshine.html


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Suroit returning to Epcot

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/03/suroit-returning-to-epcot-next-month.html


----------



## BLLB

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New menu at Sunshine Seasons
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/03/updated-menu-coming-soon-to-sunshine.html



Oh man, 2 of my favorites are gone . Looks like I will have to try something new


----------



## Mac30188

BLLB said:


> Oh man, 2 of my favorites are gone . Looks like I will have to try something new



Ouch.  Not a fan of this either.  A couple of my favorites on this list.  Disheartening.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New menu at Sunshine Seasons
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/03/updated-menu-coming-soon-to-sunshine.html



Wow, seems like a lot more removed than added

Glad to see the Mongolian beef is still there.  I love a good Poke bowl so hopefully this is a good one


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> To me Bond is a little different than an animated film.



How so?  A story is a story and a movie is a movie.  The Land Before Time franchise has 14 films.  I'm not talking about the quality of prolonging the Toy Story franchise, I'm just talking about the possibility.



Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> James Bond is entirely different though.
> 
> The franchise is built upon the premise that Bond does NOT have to be played by the same actor. It's firmly entrenched that an actor will play the role and eventually someone will take over their place.
> 
> Toy Story Tom Hanks and Tim Allen ARE Buzz and Woody respectively. The franchise would not do well IMO if they switched out the actors with other people. Now I do agree that they could shift the focus to other characters but TBH I would personally want them to name subsequent movies something else other than Toy Story. There's no issue with creating spin offs just make it actually be spin offs IMO. "_____________: A Toy Story Story" (mimicking Star Wars anthology movies) doesn't have quite the same ring to it lol.



I agree that James Bond as a character is completely different and also agree to your point that Bond will inevitably be played by different actors.  I wouldn't want to see Woody or Buzz played by anyone else either.  It would be a huge misstep.  I wasn't talking about re-casting Woody or Buzz or any other toy.  Just the fact that there is nothing stopping Disney/Pixar from shifting focus to a new group of toys and keeping the franchise going.  If this were to happen I would personally rather see titles of the movies set up like 'Toy Story: [Subtitle]'.


----------



## The Pho

mikepizzo said:


> How so? A story is a story and a movie is a movie. The Land Before Time franchise has 14 films. I'm not talking about the quality of prolonging the Toy Story franchise, I'm just talking about the possibility.



They could certainly keep pumping them out, but Land Before Time is an interesting example.  13 of them are straight to video, low budget sequels.   And none of which were highly profitable, nor were any of the games or tv show.  That’s a very different world than theatrical films.

Really what I wanted from Toy Story was a continuance of those shorts they were making, which very much could keep the franchise going without major releases.  That seemed like the best option over numbered sequels, I really hope Toy Story 4 doesn’t break the streak of quality.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Briar Rose Gold collection to debut .... Traditional Rose Gold to be discontinued

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/briar-ros...nal-rose-gold-minnie-ears-to-be-discontinued/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
APs at Disneyland Paris can celebrate the closing of Aemageddon

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/disneylan...der-event-to-celebrate-closing-of-armageddon/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Hollywood Studios update 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/photo-rep...bo-costumes-security-checkpoint-progress-etc/


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Tigger's ally said:


> Somehow I think you just called me odd.    You haven't been talking to Mrs. Tigger have you?


LOL!  Not at all!  The more I thought about it, the more I kinda' like the idea and might get one!  

When I told my kids they were removing these, they were SO disappointed!!  We've stayed at Bay Lake Tower and Contemporary for years, and we always look at these when we walk to MK from there.  Thinking about getting one just as a memento of all of those walks since they were toddlers (now 12 and 14).


----------



## Tigger's ally

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> LOL!  Not at all!  The more I thought about it, the more I kinda' like the idea and might get one!
> 
> When I told my kids they were removing these, they were SO disappointed!!  We've stayed at Bay Lake Tower and Contemporary for years, and we always look at these when we walk to MK from there.  Thinking about getting one just as a memento of all of those walks since they were toddlers (now 12 and 14).



Yeah, Like I said ealier, one with our honeymoon dates at the CR would look real good on my back porch.  We head down in 5 weeks, driving and I think one will be coming home with us.

Oh, and I am a bit odd.  All of us 54 year old men who are Dis fans have to have an odd streak in us somewhere!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

LEGO releases new Disney character minifig collection .... some cool ones in this series!

http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/lego-releases-new-disney-character-minifigure-series/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> APs at Disneyland Paris can celebrate the closing of Aemageddon
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/disneylan...der-event-to-celebrate-closing-of-armageddon/




I like how it isn't worded as "can say goodbye to a beloved attraction" or anything ... it's just "cheer as this thing is _finally _closed!!!'


----------



## amalone1013

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Briar Rose Gold collection to debut .... Traditional Rose Gold to be discontinued
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/briar-ros...nal-rose-gold-minnie-ears-to-be-discontinued/


Soooo... what is the difference between Rose Gold and Briar Rose Gold? One is IP?


----------



## SG131

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Briar Rose Gold collection to debut .... Traditional Rose Gold to be discontinued
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/briar-ros...nal-rose-gold-minnie-ears-to-be-discontinued/


Ok, is it just me or do those look exactly the same?


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

The Pho said:


> They could certainly keep pumping them out, but Land Before Time is an interesting example.  13 of them are straight to video, low budget sequels.   And none of which were highly profitable, nor were any of the games or tv show.  That’s a very different world than theatrical films.
> 
> Really what I wanted from Toy Story was a continuance of those shorts they were making, which very much could keep the franchise going without major releases.  That seemed like the best option over numbered sequels, I really hope Toy Story 4 doesn’t break the streak of quality.


Oh my Land Before Time! You just jogged my memory.

I know I have at least several of them but I don't know quite how many I have. I didn't realize (or remember) that there were 13 of them!


----------



## rteetz

*News 
*
Art in the Riviera Resort

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...a-resort/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q2wo0314190320190043C


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amalone1013 said:


> Soooo... what is the difference between Rose Gold and Briar Rose Gold? One is IP?





SG131 said:


> Ok, is it just me or do those look exactly the same?



Look, this is Disney, they aren't going to do some non-descript color like "Rose Gold" ok? ... that would be like theming a roller coaster to "Asia"


----------



## The Pho

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Oh my Land Before Time! You just jogged my memory.
> 
> I know I have at least several of them but I don't know quite how many I have. I didn't realize (or remember) that there were 13 of them!


There are 13 _sequels_.  So 14 movies, then 14 games and a tv show.  For some reason I’ve seen and own all the films.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

The Pho said:


> There are 13 _sequels_.  So 14 movies, then 14 games and a tv show.  For some reason I’ve seen and own all the films.




Wow had no idea there was that much. They milked that one for sure.


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> LEGO releases new Disney character minifig collection .... some cool ones in this series!
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/lego-releases-new-disney-character-minifigure-series/



As my little grandtinker says,  'woooie, doooie and woooie sure is cute"


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney-Fox Deal Officially Closes, Bob Iger Sends Email to Colleagues


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Attractions in Pandora evacuated due to burning smell

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...rld-of-avatar-evacuated-due-to-burning-smell/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Remy’s Ratatouille Adventure at Epcot – Construction Update 3/20/19


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Attractions in Pandora evacuated due to burning smell
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...rld-of-avatar-evacuated-due-to-burning-smell/



Well, my first thought is that isn't good.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tigger's ally said:


> Well, my first thought is that isn't good.



well, no, typically "a burning smell" is not good .... unless of course it is from a candle from the Magic Candle company!!!!    Try the DIS choice for the Magic Candle Company Scent of the Month – Mouse Waffle! Use the code DISNEYINFO to save 15% on your order!


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Attractions in Pandora evacuated due to burning smell
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...rld-of-avatar-evacuated-due-to-burning-smell/


Not the first time both have been evacuated. The ride system tends to overheat too which is likely what this is.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Aunt Pollys to remain open through April 28th

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/03/aunt-pollys-now-to-be-available-to.html


----------



## Sarah1024

amalone1013 said:


> Soooo... what is the difference between Rose Gold and Briar Rose Gold? One is IP?


Briar Rose Gold is more of a dusty pink and Rose Gold is more of a gold pink


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Not the first time both have been evacuated. The ride system tends to overheat too which is likely what this is.



yeah, and both rides share a show building/the show buildings are connected, right - so if one has an issue they have to evacuate both I believe


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, and both rides share a show building/the show buildings are connected, right - so if one has an issue they have to evacuate both I believe


Yep which is problematic.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

The briar rose pink needs to color change to blue in the sun.


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> Yep which is problematic.



So problematic they decided to do it again at Galaxy's Edge! Ugh. Or am I wrong? I think the two rides there also share a building, right? Or are they just next to each other?


----------



## rteetz

Iowamomof4 said:


> So problematic they decided to do it again at Galaxy's Edge! Ugh. Or am I wrong? I think the two rides there also share a building, right? Or are they just next to each other?


No they are two separate buildings in SWGE.


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> No they are two separate buildings in SWGE.



Oh good!


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Aunt Pollys to remain open through April 28th
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/03/aunt-pollys-now-to-be-available-to.html


Yay .. can't wait to finally take the boy over to Tom Sawyer's island and have an afternoon snack while there!


----------



## MommaBerd

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> LEGO releases new Disney character minifig collection .... some cool ones in this series!
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/lego-releases-new-disney-character-minifigure-series/



I kinda want all of these...except I have nowhere to put them.



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> The briar rose pink needs to color change to blue in the sun.



Or make them iridescent so that it looks pink or blue OR do the sequins in the trend of those pillows and such that when you brush them one way, they’re pink, and if you brush them the other way, they’re blue.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Aunt Pollys to remain open through April 28th
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/03/aunt-pollys-now-to-be-available-to.html


I can't wait to finally try this now next month!!!


----------



## WebmasterJackie

amalone1013 said:


> Soooo... what is the difference between Rose Gold and Briar Rose Gold? One is IP?





SG131 said:


> Ok, is it just me or do those look exactly the same?





Sarah1024 said:


> Briar Rose Gold is more of a dusty pink and Rose Gold is more of a gold pink



I'm just going to share how long I sat here trying to figure out the difference myself! LOL - pink is my favorite color too! And I'm gonna need to buy these new ones because, well, I need them.


----------



## SG131

WebmasterJackie said:


> I'm just going to share how long I sat here trying to figure out the difference myself! LOL - pink is my favorite color too! And I'm gonna need to buy these new ones because, well, I need them.


I’m more of a sucker for purses and magic bands. Now if they did change between pink and blue as another poster mentioned then I’d probably have to get them cause that sounds fun!


----------



## Gusey

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Art in the Riviera Resort
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...a-resort/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q2wo0314190320190043C



Am I the only one confused about The Princess and the Frog art since that film has no connection to Europe? The others are nice and stick to the theme of the hotel


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Gusey said:


> Am I the only one confused about The Princess and the Frog art since that film has no connection to Europe? The others are nice and stick to the theme of the hotel



also mentions Moana and some others, so guess they are being a bit loosey-goosey with the theme


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> also mentions Moana and some others, so guess they are being a bit loosey-goosey with the theme


Or just no theme connection at all.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: New Dole Whip Froscato and Mimosa Available for a Limited Time from The Basket at Disney Springs


----------



## MissGina5

TheMaxRebo said:


> also mentions Moana and some others, so guess they are being a bit loosey-goosey with the theme


it's because of the French tie in to PatF 
now Moana.... that might just be a tie in to the water? That one confuses me


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MissGina5 said:


> it's because of the French tie in to PatF
> now Moana.... that might just be a tie in to the water? That one confuses me



yeah, I figured the French connection (language, French quarter, history, etc.) that even though I thought Riviera was supposed be themed to the French Riviera, not anything remotely French - you could stretch to make that fit .... but Moana I was having a harder time connecting


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Mizners Lounge at Grand Floridian to close in April for refurbishment and expansion

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/mizners-l...ing-for-refurbishment-and-expansion-in-april/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Epcot 3/20/19 (Disneynature Penguins, Long Lines for Chinese Cotton Candy, Construction Updates, and More!)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Find Out What’s New with “Disney at Sea with D23”


----------



## samsteele

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Attractions in Pandora evacuated due to burning smell
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...rld-of-avatar-evacuated-due-to-burning-smell/


Library of Alexandria must be burning again. Thank the Phoenicians.
Wait, is there a candle for that?


----------



## sachilles

FOP and Navi River Journey show as being open, so I'm guessing they didn't burn anything down.


----------



## amalone1013

I feel like if I make it down April 24th or 25th like I hope to for a long weekend, I'm gonna have to go to Aunt Polly's just to go.



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> The briar rose pink needs to color change to blue in the sun.


Then I would have to buy stuff..


----------



## scrappinginontario

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> LEGO releases new Disney character minifig collection .... some cool ones in this series!
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/lego-releases-new-disney-character-minifigure-series/


  Will these be blind bags?


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Mizners Lounge at Grand Floridian to close in April for refurbishment and expansion
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/mizners-l...ing-for-refurbishment-and-expansion-in-april/



Aw Phooey!  That means double time at Territory Lounge on our Late April Moorail boat crawl extravaganza!   While my wifey is not a fan of Mizners, having played the baritone, valve Trombone and some trumpet in my early years, I could sit and listen to the band for Hours!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

scrappinginontario said:


> Will these be blind bags?



I assume so - I know the last series was


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tigger's ally said:


> Aw Phooey!  That means double time at Territory Lounge on our Late April Moorail boat crawl extravaganza!   While my wifey is not a fan of Mizners, having played the baritone, valve Trombone and some trumpet in my early years, I could sit and listen to the band for Hours!



The band will still be playing but on the main floor near where they will have temp lounge


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> The band will still be playing but on the main floor near where they will have temp lounge



Cool, but still not the same.  Probably will check it out though.


----------



## MommaBerd

samsteele said:


> Library of Alexandria must be burning again. Thank the Phoenicians.
> Wait, is there a candle for that?



Why yes there is!

https://magiccandlecompany.com/products/romeburning

(I think we may own it.)


----------



## Brocktoon

MommaBerd said:


> Why yes there is!
> 
> https://magiccandlecompany.com/products/romeburning
> 
> (I think we may own it.)



The scary thing is I actually currently own that candle ... and yes it does smell exactly like the SE scene ... (do I get a cut of the DIS promo $$ now? )


----------



## DBDiz

scrappinginontario said:


> Will these be blind bags?



Yes, all LEGO collectible minifigure series are blind. Fortunately, if you know what to look for (there are usually unique identifying touch/feel characteristics for one or more pieces in the packet) you can usually find the ones you want. It's an exercise in patience, but can be worth it in the end. Although I believe I saw some of the Unikitty and Harry Potter/Fantastic Beast sets being double bagged, which makes it a bit more complicated to move the pieces around.


----------



## scrappinginontario

DBDiz said:


> Yes, all LEGO collectible minifigure series are blind. Fortunately, if you know what to look for (there are usually unique identifying touch/feel characteristics for one or more pieces in the packet) you can usually find the ones you want. It's an exercise in patience, but can be worth it in the end. Although I believe I saw some of the Unikitty and Harry Potter/Fantastic Beast sets being double bagged, which makes it a bit more complicated to move the pieces around.


  Thanks!

Funny story.  When the first set came out we were at a local toy store and a man was painstakingly feeling every, single bag trying desperately to find Peter Pan.  He passed 2 boxes of ones he'd checked to my daughter so that she could choose what she wanted.  We laughed when we got out to the car and she got Peter Pan!


----------



## TheFloatingBear

scrappinginontario said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Funny story.  When the first set came out we were at a local toy store and a man was painstakingly feeling every, single bag trying desperately to find Peter Pan.  He passed 2 boxes of ones he'd checked to my daughter so that she could choose what she wanted.  We laughed when we got out to the car and she got Peter Pan!



Ha - it's definitely not a foolproof method! One year I was trying to get Stitch (a fave) for my son for his Christmas stocking using the "feel" method. On Christmas morning it turned out to be Ariel, who lives among the rest of the gang in his room, but is relegated to being a bit of a back ground player.  So every few days, I will place Ariel into whatever landscape is happening on the Lego table, usually a standoff between storm troopers and rebels and the like. And then the next time I look, she's back on the windowsill.  This has been going on back and forth for a couple of years now.  We never speak of it but it always makes me chuckle...There's quite a few in this batch he would like!


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor
*
Circle of Flavors event coming to AK?

http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/rumor-circle-of-flavors-harambe-at-night-event-coming-to-disneys-animal-kingdom/ …


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*Happy 5 year Anniversary to Disney Theatrical's Broadway Musical, Aladdin!*


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
1400 CMs in SWGE at Disneyland 

https://www.ocregister.com/2019/03/...laxys-edge/amp/#click=https://t.co/LbQnkIzoeI


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> 1400 CMs in SWGE at Disneyland
> 
> https://www.ocregister.com/2019/03/...laxys-edge/amp/#click=https://t.co/LbQnkIzoeI



oh good - I was fearful it was just the 5 they showed in that video and felt that it would be drastically understaffed!!!


----------



## MissGina5

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, I figured the French connection (language, French quarter, history, etc.) that even though I thought Riviera was supposed be themed to the French Riviera, not anything remotely French - you could stretch to make that fit .... but Moana I was having a harder time connecting


I mean obviously the country of.... Maldonia....is on the riviera. Obviously.


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Circle of Flavors event coming to AK?
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/rumor-circle-of-flavors-harambe-at-night-event-coming-to-disneys-animal-kingdom/ …


That is a lovely outdoor setting.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Liberty Square Ticket Office now opening at 11AM

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/03/liberty-square-ticket-office-now.html


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disneyland’s Indiana Jones Adventure Offering Guided Queue Tours During Refurbishment March 20th and 21st


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS/RUMOR*

Per the Hollywood Reporter, only Deadpool to be brought over from FOX as is -  X-Men and Fantastic Four to be rebooted


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS/RUMOR*
> 
> Per the Hollywood Reporter, only Deadpool to be brought over from FOX as is -  X-Men and Fantastic Four to be rebooted
> View attachment 389574


Not surprising in the least.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Reportedly Reviving Lucasfilm Games in Wake of EA Cancellation


----------



## Jetku

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney Reportedly Reviving Lucasfilm Games in Wake of EA Cancellation



I’m a games enthusiast, so if I had to guess, Disney isn’t looking to produce Star Wars games here. I’d say they are reviving the brand as the Star Wars game IP management and 3rd party relations arm. They already have this in place for Marvel games and it’s resulted in high quality output across consoles (Spider-Man PS4) and mobile.


----------



## Moliphino

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS/RUMOR*
> 
> Per the Hollywood Reporter, only Deadpool to be brought over from FOX as is -  X-Men and Fantastic Four to be rebooted
> View attachment 389574



Good. All of the Fantastic Four movies have been pretty bad. X-Men were better, but I'm forever mad at what they did with Rogue.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Two Separate Lawsuits Filed Over PeopleMover Collision Injuries at The Magic Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor*

RUMOR: “Frozen 2” VR Attraction Coming This Fall to Walt Disney World and Disneyland Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Tokyo Disneyland gets $1.3B line of catastrophic credit

http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/tokyo...-kGKkBqDXHr8f8Jn8cDh4yVMuXltgADrh4nrvbwRZ82_A


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Two Separate Lawsuits Filed Over PeopleMover Collision Injuries at The Magic Kingdom


Seriously??  PeopleMover COLLISION injuries??


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Two Separate Lawsuits Filed Over PeopleMover Collision Injuries at The Magic Kingdom


1) Lights usually come on in Space Mountain if the PeopleMover stops.
2) There is always a CM that goes on the intercom saying that ride vehicle bumping might occur.

I don't see these getting far. Maybe Disney settling just to get them out of the way, but I doubt an actual court case will happen.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Opening Date Announced for Universal Orlando's Surfside Inn and Suites hotel


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Magic Kingdom 3/20/19 (Casey Jr. Splash ‘n’ Soak Animals, Disney Snack Dress, Crowd Control, and More!)


----------



## SaharanTea

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> PHOTO REPORT: Magic Kingdom 3/20/19 (Casey Jr. Splash ‘n’ Soak Animals, Disney Snack Dress, Crowd Control, and More!)



I'm not much of a souvenir person (unlike some members of my family), but I really dig that Splash Mountain mug.  Dangit.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney contest for Dumbo for Florida residents 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ty-sweepstakes/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q2wo0321190004A


----------



## amalone1013

> “After the cart containing the Tregidgo Family came to a stop, it was struck from behind by a trailing cart,” the lawsuit said, which called the PeopleMover “dangerous” and “a concealed trap.”








I couldn't help it...


----------



## jade1

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Seriously??  PeopleMover COLLISION injuries??


----------



## dina444444

*News* 

New Recruits to ‘Suit Up’ Alongside Spider-Man with Cutting-Edge Tech from the New Worldwide Engineering Brigade at Disneyland Resort and Disneyland Paris


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> New Recruits to ‘Suit Up’ Alongside Spider-Man with Cutting-Edge Tech from the New Worldwide Engineering Brigade at Disneyland Resort and Disneyland Paris


Not a ton of details there. Interactive attraction, and new Spider-Man suit.


----------



## Firebird060

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney Reportedly Reviving Lucasfilm Games in Wake of EA Cancellation



Honestly this give me hope as In Disney does need to take Star Wars away from EA but even if they arent takeing the reigns themselves I hope they do shop it out after 2023 to a less rush job studio


----------



## The Pho

Firebird060 said:


> Honestly this give me hope as In Disney does need to take Star Wars away from EA but even if they arent takeing the reigns themselves I hope they do shop it out after 2023 to a less rush job studio


It would be nice if they just licensed it to any studio that wants it and maintained a level of quality.  Like LucasArts did before.  The exclusive license was just a dumb idea.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Lightning McQueen Pit Crew coming to DHS

lightning-mcqueens-pit-crew-coming-to-disneys-hollywood-studios


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Star Wars Hotel

http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/infra...l6EwE2gO3mEC6i1uBsg5TsXSk2wqoey6ybpFQY7QzJXY0


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Star Wars Hotel
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/infra...l6EwE2gO3mEC6i1uBsg5TsXSk2wqoey6ybpFQY7QzJXY0


For some reason, it just occurred to me just how stalker-like Disney fans are... ... "look... *gets out the binoculars*... I think they've started plumbing prep..."  

Given that this JUST occurred to me -- something obvious, I'm sure, to the average person -- says something about me, I guess...


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Riviera Update

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/photos-disney-riviera-resort-construction-update-3-21-19/


----------



## scrappinginontario

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> For some reason, it just occurred to me just how stalker-like Disney fans are... ... "look... *gets out the binoculars*... I think they've started plumbing prep..."
> 
> Given that this JUST occurred to me -- something obvious, I'm sure, to the average person -- says something about me, I guess...


  LOL - yup!  Me too! 

I'm guessing many of us on this thread in particular fit that description perfectly!


----------



## wnwardii

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> For some reason, it just occurred to me just how stalker-like Disney fans are... ... "look... *gets out the binoculars*... I think they've started plumbing prep..."



I look at it a little differently (not that you aren't pretty correct in your statement though).  I am at the point I like peeking behind the curtain and see the backstage aspect of things.  I am not worried about the "magic" being tarnished.  It is really cool being able to track things from the beginning and see how things progress and are finally realized.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“The Mandalorian” Panel Discussion Announced for Star Wars Celebration


----------



## skier_pete

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> For some reason, it just occurred to me just how stalker-like Disney fans are... ... "look... *gets out the binoculars*... I think they've started plumbing prep..."
> 
> Given that this JUST occurred to me -- something obvious, I'm sure, to the average person -- says something about me, I guess...



I know this is said with humor - but stalking a construction site isn't exactly the same thing as stalking a person. But we are pretty crazy when you look at the real world. A friend of mine sent me texts this week that basically said: "The gondolas are on the line at DHS" and then later that night "They've taken them all off the line again." Who but us bunch of nuts would care about such things. 

OH - and by the way, they are loading and unloading the DHS gondola line every night. I always assumed they would leave the cars on overnight, but perhaps this will not be the case.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTO: New Piston Cup Novelty Sipper Now Available at Flo’s V8 Café and Cozy Cone Motel in Disney California Adventure


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Open Edition Wall-E MagicBand 2 Spotted at Big Top Souvenirs in the Magic Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

SHOP: New Disney Villains Collection Makeup Sets by ColourPop Available on shopDisney


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Pop-Up Disney! A Mickey Celebration Opens April 26th at Downtown Disney District, Tickets Available Online Now


----------



## mcd2745

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Star Wars Hotel
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/infra...l6EwE2gO3mEC6i1uBsg5TsXSk2wqoey6ybpFQY7QzJXY0




Look...a giant mound of dirt!


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Lightning McQueen Pit Crew coming to DHS
> 
> lightning-mcqueens-pit-crew-coming-to-disneys-hollywood-studios


Ah, until the SWGE buzz, I thought Carsland in DCA was the best themed land in any park I'd ever been in........



rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Star Wars Hotel
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/infra...l6EwE2gO3mEC6i1uBsg5TsXSk2wqoey6ybpFQY7QzJXY0


Cool!


----------



## crazy4wdw

crazy4wdw said:


> Good question, don't know for sure.  WDWNT article says "commemorative version" and "souvenir version".   I've already sent an e-mail to Disney guest services, I'll post info when I receive a response.  I have a photo of mine and the serial number, hope that helps them locate the one I have at the Magic Kingdom entrance.
> 
> I would guess that some people who purchased the bricks will not be aware of their removal until it's too late to purchase a "commemorative" version.  If they're not plugged into a Disney fan site, they're not going to know until a future trip.  I'm guessing Disney will not send out any info on this development to people who purchased the bricks.



Here's the e-mail I received from WDW Guest Relations, the info doesn't say if the commemorative version is a duplicate of the brick you initially paid for.  Appears that the commemorative brick can't be ordered until the end of April.

_Thank you for being a valued Guest and a sponsor of “Disney’s Walk Around the World” brick program.

Here at the Walt Disney World Resort, we are committed to enhancing the overall Guest experience at all of our Theme Parks. As part of these ongoing updates, the personalized hexagonal bricks from the “Disney’s Walk Around the World” program will be retired as we literally pave the way for the future. Work will begin in front of Magic Kingdom Park and the Transportation and Ticket Center first and the remaining bricks will be retiring in future phases. While the “Disney’s Walk Around the World” program was only initially planned to be on display until 2011, we hope our Guests and sponsors enjoyed the time they have had to display their bricks.

Since these bricks were not designed to be removed individually, they will not be available to take home. Instead, Guests who sponsored a brick may purchase a commemorative version to have. This promotion code allows the original sponsor to purchase the commemorative version at a special price of $10 plus tax and shipping:

Your promotion code*: 

This one-time use promotion code can ONLY be used for orders placed on shopDisney, once it is released on shopDisney at the end of April. Please note, this code will only be valid for shopDisney and may not be redeemed in person at our Theme Parks, Disney Springs, or any other Disney retail location.

Thank you again for your sponsorship and we look forward to sharing more updates regarding the ongoing enhancements in the future.

Best Regards,

Guest Experience Services
Walt Disney World Resort

*Promotion code expires August 31, 2019. Cannot be used in combination with any other offers or discounts on the commemorative brick. Code has no cash value and may not be sold or transferred. Not valid on previous purchases. We reserve the right to reject any personalization request for any reason in our sole discretion. Once personalized, your commemorative brick order is non-cancellable, non-refundable, and non-returnable. Offer subject to change without notice. While supplies last._


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

wnwardii said:


> I look at it a little differently (not that you aren't pretty correct in your statement though).  I am at the point I like peeking behind the curtain and see the backstage aspect of things.  I am not worried about the "magic" being tarnished.  It is really cool being able to track things from the beginning and see how things progress and are finally realized.


Yes -- I've always been into behind the scenes stuff -- how they MAKE the magic has always been cool to me.  (we're still weird as compared to the avg. person  )



********** said:


> I know this is said with humor - but stalking a construction site isn't exactly the same thing as stalking a person. But we are pretty crazy when you look at the real world. A friend of mine sent me texts this week that basically said: "The gondolas are on the line at DHS" and then later that night "They've taken them all off the line again." Who but us bunch of nuts would care about such things.
> 
> OH - and by the way, they are loading and unloading the DHS gondola line every night. I always assumed they would leave the cars on overnight, but perhaps this will not be the case.


Yes - said with humor. And yes, we are pretty crazy.


----------



## samsteele

Just watched 3/4s of Avengers Infinity Wars on Netflix and quit. Really? I'm a vet of Star Wars, Star Trek including Wrath of Khan, Superman of the 80s with all its sequels and goodness knows however many scifi spinoffs and prequels. What a dark, nasty, disappointment. Truly hoping nothing in WDW or DL spun off from this film. Yikes and SOS.


----------



## Iowamomof4

samsteele said:


> Just watched 3/4s of Avengers Infinity Wars on Netflix and quit. Really? I'm a vet of Star Wars, Star Trek including Wrath of Khan, Superman of the 80s with all its sequels and goodness knows however many scifi spinoffs and prequels. What a dark, nasty, disappointment. Truly hoping nothing in WDW or DL spun off from this film. Yikes and SOS.



I hear ya, but remember that it's basically part 1 of a 2-part movie. Endgame will pretty much redeem everything, imo.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

samsteele said:


> Just watched 3/4s of Avengers Infinity Wars on Netflix and quit. Really? I'm a vet of Star Wars, Star Trek including Wrath of Khan, Superman of the 80s with all its sequels and goodness knows however many scifi spinoffs and prequels. What a dark, nasty, disappointment. Truly hoping nothing in WDW or DL spun off from this film. Yikes and SOS.



I rather enjoyed it, though far from perfect

Have you liked other MCU movies?


----------



## rteetz

samsteele said:


> Just watched 3/4s of Avengers Infinity Wars on Netflix and quit. Really? I'm a vet of Star Wars, Star Trek including Wrath of Khan, Superman of the 80s with all its sequels and goodness knows however many scifi spinoffs and prequels. What a dark, nasty, disappointment. Truly hoping nothing in WDW or DL spun off from this film. Yikes and SOS.


Wow thats a rather unpopular take. I loved it. Not my favorite marvel film but still quite good. I can't wait for Endgame.


----------



## saskdw

samsteele said:


> Just watched 3/4s of Avengers Infinity Wars on Netflix and quit. Really? I'm a vet of Star Wars, Star Trek including Wrath of Khan, Superman of the 80s with all its sequels and goodness knows however many scifi spinoffs and prequels. What a dark, nasty, disappointment. Truly hoping nothing in WDW or DL spun off from this film. Yikes and SOS.



That's too bad you didn't enjoy it.

Myself and pretty much everyone I know feel it's the greatest movie ever made. Absolutely amazing cinematic accomplishment. Watched it again on the weekend for about the 10th time.


----------



## ljandbucket

crazy4wdw said:


> Here's the e-mail I received from WDW Guest Relations, the info doesn't say if the commemorative version is a duplicate of the brick you initially paid for.  Appears that the commemorative brick can't be ordered until the end of April.
> 
> _Thank you for being a valued Guest and a sponsor of “Disney’s Walk Around the World” brick program.
> 
> Here at the Walt Disney World Resort, we are committed to enhancing the overall Guest experience at all of our Theme Parks. As part of these ongoing updates, the personalized hexagonal bricks from the “Disney’s Walk Around the World” program will be retired as we literally pave the way for the future. Work will begin in front of Magic Kingdom Park and the Transportation and Ticket Center first and the remaining bricks will be retiring in future phases. While the “Disney’s Walk Around the World” program was only initially planned to be on display until 2011, we hope our Guests and sponsors enjoyed the time they have had to display their bricks.
> 
> Since these bricks were not designed to be removed individually, they will not be available to take home. Instead, Guests who sponsored a brick may purchase a commemorative version to have. This promotion code allows the original sponsor to purchase the commemorative version at a special price of $10 plus tax and shipping:
> 
> Your promotion code*:
> 
> This one-time use promotion code can ONLY be used for orders placed on shopDisney, once it is released on shopDisney at the end of April. Please note, this code will only be valid for shopDisney and may not be redeemed in person at our Theme Parks, Disney Springs, or any other Disney retail location.
> 
> Thank you again for your sponsorship and we look forward to sharing more updates regarding the ongoing enhancements in the future.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Guest Experience Services
> Walt Disney World Resort
> 
> *Promotion code expires August 31, 2019. Cannot be used in combination with any other offers or discounts on the commemorative brick. Code has no cash value and may not be sold or transferred. Not valid on previous purchases. We reserve the right to reject any personalization request for any reason in our sole discretion. Once personalized, your commemorative brick order is non-cancellable, non-refundable, and non-returnable. Offer subject to change without notice. While supplies last._


 Curious, how long did it take guest services to respond back to you with the code?


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Reportedly Retiring Fox 2000 Film Label


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Fox Reportedly Hit with Layoffs After Completion of Disney Deal


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Fox Reportedly Hit with Layoffs After Completion of Disney Deal


  This part always makes me sad.


----------



## UncleMike101

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney Reportedly Retiring Fox 2000 Film Label


Looks like Iger is populating his new tenements with loyal Igerites.
Hope he doesn't throw out the baby with the bathwater.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

UncleMike101 said:


> Looks like Iger is populating his new tenements with loyal Igerites.
> Hope he doesn't throw out the baby with the bathwater.


Did you read the article? That’s not what it suggests at all. Suggests this is a good move. 

And regardless, some element of removing the old and replacing with your own new is pretty standard.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

samsteele said:


> Just watched 3/4s of Avengers Infinity Wars on Netflix and quit. Really? I'm a vet of Star Wars, Star Trek including Wrath of Khan, Superman of the 80s with all its sequels and goodness knows however many scifi spinoffs and prequels. What a dark, nasty, disappointment. Truly hoping nothing in WDW or DL spun off from this film. Yikes and SOS.


I don’t think you’re allowed to say that here... ...


----------



## crazy4wdw

ljandbucket said:


> Curious, how long did it take guest services to respond back to you with the code?


3 days, quicker than I expected


----------



## CampbellzSoup

samsteele said:


> Just watched 3/4s of Avengers Infinity Wars on Netflix and quit. Really? I'm a vet of Star Wars, Star Trek including Wrath of Khan, Superman of the 80s with all its sequels and goodness knows however many scifi spinoffs and prequels. What a dark, nasty, disappointment. Truly hoping nothing in WDW or DL spun off from this film. Yikes and SOS.



I couldn’t wait for the film to be over, sane with captain marvel.


----------



## SJMajor67

samsteele said:


> Just watched 3/4s of Avengers Infinity Wars on Netflix and quit. Really? I'm a vet of Star Wars, Star Trek including Wrath of Khan, Superman of the 80s with all its sequels and goodness knows however many scifi spinoffs and prequels. What a dark, nasty, disappointment. Truly hoping nothing in WDW or DL spun off from this film. Yikes and SOS.



To the pit of misery! Dilly dilly!


----------



## samsteele

TheMaxRebo said:


> Have you liked other MCU movies?


Does Thor Ragnarok count?
If so, I really enjoyed. Loved the cameos in the Asgard play. Appreciated and enjoyed the tongue in cheek, don't take it too seriously looseness of the film. Smart and fun. A gem.


----------



## hertamaniac

samsteele said:


> Just watched 3/4s of Avengers Infinity Wars on Netflix and quit. Really? I'm a vet of Star Wars, Star Trek including Wrath of Khan, Superman of the 80s with all its sequels and goodness knows however many scifi spinoffs and prequels. What a dark, nasty, disappointment. Truly hoping nothing in WDW or DL spun off from this film. Yikes and SOS.



I lean in this direction too.  I basically get tared and feathered whenever I say Star Trek Insurrection is among the best science fiction movies.

I'll watch Endgame just to see how they complete IW.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

samsteele said:


> Does Thor Ragnarok count?
> If so, I really enjoyed. Loved the cameos in the Asgard play. Appreciated and enjoyed the tongue in cheek, don't take it too seriously looseness of the film. Smart and fun. A gem.



Definitely counts - that one definitely has a different tone to it (even just the music chosen is a themactic choice that obviously doesn’t intuitively fit the setting).  Also higher on the humor scale than other MCU films

If you haven’t seen it you might like Guardians of the Galaxy then too - definitely more fun and funny than other films in the series

Infinity War, to me, is more of the culmination (or part 1 of the culmination) of like 21 movies that came before it and almost can’t be viewed as a stand-alone entry - more the emotional crescendo for those that have connected with the MCU as a whole


----------



## firefly_ris

samsteele said:


> Does Thor Ragnarok count?
> If so, I really enjoyed. Loved the cameos in the Asgard play. Appreciated and enjoyed the tongue in cheek, don't take it too seriously looseness of the film. Smart and fun. A gem.



That one is also my favorite (and Guardians) by far.


----------



## samsteele

TheMaxRebo said:


> Guardians of the Galaxy then too


I have seen these and enjoyed.



TheMaxRebo said:


> more the emotional crescendo for those that have connected with the MCU as a whole


This helps put the film in context for me. Perhaps a gift for devoted, faithful fans rather than a true stand-alone movie? I had trouble finding a true plot arc in it. And not only dark in tone but the actual pigment and colour seemed dark and washed out so I had some trouble visually seeing who was who in all the action sequences.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

samsteele said:


> I have seen these and enjoyed.
> 
> 
> This helps put the film in context for me. Perhaps a gift for devoted, faithful fans rather than a true stand-alone movie? I had trouble finding a true plot arc in it. And not only dark in tone but the actual pigment and colour seemed dark and washed out so I had some trouble visually seeing who was who in all the action sequences.




I know quite a few people who prefer more of the MCU movies that are able to stand on their own - first Ironman, first Captain American, Guardians, etc.  because of that - so definitely makes sense and you are definitely not alone

I think they went for a darker color palette due to the tone of the movie - this is our darkest hour ... i assume the next one will start with similar, or even darker, but then brighter by the end

The other aspect that I think makes or breaks Infinity War is how your see Thanos, if you see him as more complex and in some ways right in his thinking (or at least understandable, that you can sort of understand where he is coming from) I think that makes the movie function better.  If he is just a stock bad guy then it is a little flat.  One reason I think Black Panther worked so well is the layers to Killmonger


----------



## samsteele

TheMaxRebo said:


> how your see Thanos


Likely part of it. I saw him as a flat villain. A shame because I really enjoy Josh Brolin's work. Remember him from the Goonies. That's a fun little film to see. A bit like Stranger Things lite.

I'd better let this go now. Ryan has enough to do without having to shepherd us back from tangents.


----------



## sherlockmiles

samsteele said:


> I have seen these and enjoyed.



We didn't like Guardians 2 too much.  Really thought the music selections were horrible.  Seemed like a millenial picked the songs they thought would be 80s and really got them wrong.  The music selection was one of the things we were looking forward to the most.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

TheMaxRebo said:


> I know quite a few people who prefer more of the MCU movies that are able to stand on their own - first Ironman, first Captain American, Guardians, etc. because of that - so definitely makes sense and you are definitely not alone


Right. For me, at least, the sequels kinda run together and really make each of them less special. When there's 20-something of 'em to catch up on in order to in on the story, it seems a bit much.

Reminds me a lot of the Transformers series. As I told my oldest (who has seen EVERY one of these and the Transformers), MCU: The universe where Physics and Logic have been suspended.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland Paris posts profit for first time in more than a decade 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/disneyland-paris-posts-a-profit-for-the-first-time-in-more-than-a-decade/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Hollywood Studios 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/photo-rep...e-park-construction-updates-and-pricey-merch/


----------



## andyw715

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Star Wars Hotel
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/infra...l6EwE2gO3mEC6i1uBsg5TsXSk2wqoey6ybpFQY7QzJXY0






mcd2745 said:


> Look...a giant mound of dirt!





ksromack said:


> Cool!





********** said:


> I know this is said with humor - but stalking a construction site isn't exactly the same thing as stalking a person. But we are pretty crazy when you look at the real world. A friend of mine sent me texts this week that basically said: "The gondolas are on the line at DHS" and then later that night "They've taken them all off the line again." Who but us bunch of nuts would care about such things.



LOL


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New 30th anniversary signs at Hollywood Studios

photos-30th-anniversary-signs-installed-at-disneys-hollywood-studios


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Friend To Join ‘Olu, Duffy, and Shellie May at Aulani, A Disney Resort & Spa


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
DJ has arrived at DHS

photos-dj-has-arrived-at-lightning-mcqueens-racing-academy-and-more


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Splash pack coming to Disney Water parks

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/03/splash-pack-bundle-to-be-available-at.html


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Enter the shopDisney Now More Summer Fun Than Ever Sweepstakes


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Splash pack coming to Disney Water parks
> 
> https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/03/splash-pack-bundle-to-be-available-at.html



"...a conveniently bundled price." Funny how it doesn't actually say what that price is.


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Splash pack coming to Disney Water parks
> 
> https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/03/splash-pack-bundle-to-be-available-at.html


 For '1 convenient price' but no price is given.  I have a number in mind.  Wondering how close I am?  Know whatever it is, I won't be paying for this.


----------



## Iowamomof4

scrappinginontario said:


> For '1 convenient price' but no price is given.  I have a number in mind.  Wondering how close I am?  Know whatever it is, I won't be paying for this.


I was thinking $50-ish. How about you?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Iowamomof4 said:


> I was thinking $50-ish. How about you?


  You're less than me.  LOL - I was up at $70!

$15 for QS meal
$5 for dessert
$20 for refillable mug
$15 for towel
$15 for the 'convenience' 

Hoping you're closer....but I still would not pay for it as we travel during FD so have the dining plan and find drinking water much better for us in the water parks than drinking soda.


----------



## Iowamomof4

scrappinginontario said:


> You're less than me.  LOL - I was up at $70!
> 
> $15 for QS meal
> $5 for dessert
> $20 for refillable mug
> $15 for towel
> $15 for the 'convenience'
> 
> Hoping you're closer....but I still would not pay for it as we travel during FD so have the dining plan and find drinking water much better for us in the water parks than drinking soda.



I wasn't sure how long the mug would be good for, so I only figured $10 for its value (one day's worth).

$20 for the food
$10 for the mug
$20 for the towel


----------



## MommaBerd

LOL - I was just typing up a breakdown, but I see @scrappinginontario and @Iowamomof4 beat me to i!


----------



## MommaBerd

Refillable mugs are $12 at the water parks!


----------



## Iowamomof4

MommaBerd said:


> Refillable mugs are $12 at the water parks!



How long are they good for?


----------



## rteetz

Iowamomof4 said:


> How long are they good for?


I believe just the day. I don't think many people spend multiple days at the water parks.


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> I believe just the day. I don't think many people spend multiple days at the water parks.



Right, that's what I was assuming. Still, $12 for one day vs. the mugs at the resorts for around $20 for 14 days... just seems pretty bad. I guess it all depends on how many refills you plan to get during that one day.


----------



## JETSDAD

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Enter the shopDisney Now More Summer Fun Than Ever Sweepstakes



And it's even open to (most) Canadian residents!!  Woohoo!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Iowamomof4 said:


> Right, that's what I was assuming. Still, $12 for one day vs. the mugs at the resorts for around $20 for 14 days... just seems pretty bad. I guess it all depends on how many refills you plan to get during that one day.



though the resort mugs aren't good at the parks which is where most people spend the majority of their day ... I can see some people refilling that mug 6 or 7 times during the day at a water park.  So For some, $12 is a pretty good deal

Like everything at Disney it's never a "this is good deal for everyone" or "this is bad deal for everyone"


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Iowamomof4 said:


> Right, that's what I was assuming. Still, $12 for one day vs. the mugs at the resorts for around $20 for 14 days... just seems pretty bad. I guess it all depends on how many refills you plan to get during that one day.



Well one soda is like 4 bucks now...


----------



## Iowamomof4

TheMaxRebo said:


> though the resort mugs aren't good at the parks which is where most people spend the majority of their day ... I can see some people refilling that mug 6 or 7 times during the day at a water park.  So For some, $12 is a pretty good deal
> 
> Like everything at Disney it's never a "this is good deal for everyone" or "this is bad deal for everyone"



Sure. I was just explaining how I got to my obviously WRONG guess of $10. I figured one day vs. 14, surely it'd be about 1/2 price. But you're right, (and Cambellzsoup), at $4+ per drink, even $12 is a pretty good value IF you'll actually use it. I have never been to a water park at Disney and never knew they even had refillable mugs there! And yes, I know that the resort mugs aren't good in the parks.


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> though the resort mugs aren't good at the parks which is where most people spend the majority of their day ... I can see some people refilling that mug 6 or 7 times during the day at a water park.  So For some, $12 is a pretty good deal
> 
> Like everything at Disney it's never a "this is good deal for everyone" or "this is bad deal for everyone"



Don't drink soda, but if it would work in the Beer line I'm game!


----------



## fatmanatee

Apologies if this was posted before but... what's the story with this Spider-Man attraction? Not a lot of info.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tigger's ally said:


> Don't drink soda, but if it would work in the Beer line I'm game!



oh yeah, if they ever had a "refillable adult beverage" mug (especially if offered at EPCOT) I would be all lover that

though they'd probably have to charge like $200/day for it to make economic sense from their standpoint


----------



## rteetz

fatmanatee said:


> Apologies if this was posted before but... what's the story with this Spider-Man attraction? Not a lot of info.


Yeah it was posted yesterday. Just vague storyline stuff, nothing major.


----------



## mcd2745

Iowamomof4 said:


> I was thinking $50-ish. How about you?





scrappinginontario said:


> You're less than me.  LOL - I was up at $70!
> 
> $15 for QS meal
> $5 for dessert
> $20 for refillable mug
> $15 for towel
> $15 for the 'convenience'
> 
> Hoping you're closer....but I still would not pay for it as we travel during FD so have the dining plan and find drinking water much better for us in the water parks than drinking soda.



My initial thought was right in the middle of you - $59.99


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> though the resort mugs aren't good at the parks which is where most people spend the majority of their day ... I can see some people refilling that mug 6 or 7 times during the day at a water park.  So For some, $12 is a pretty good deal
> 
> Like everything at Disney it's never a "this is good deal for everyone" or "this is bad deal for everyone"



We just  buy 1 water park mug and pour our drinks into our resort mugs and refill the water park mugs, hydrating the whole family with a single water park mug. My wife and I will often share a resort mug as well.  Yes, I realize we are awful, awful human beings.



TheMaxRebo said:


> oh yeah, if they ever had a "refillable adult beverage" mug (especially if offered at EPCOT) I would be all lover that
> 
> though they'd probably have to charge like $200/day for it to make economic sense from their standpoint



I think Disney would be somewhat irresponsible to have a refillable adult beverage mug. But you are right their main reason for not doing it is probably the price point.


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> oh yeah, if they ever had a "refillable adult beverage" mug (especially if offered at EPCOT) I would be all lover that



Always appreciate a good typo that fits even after you see it!


----------



## unbanshee

Looks like the actual cameras have been installed for the automatic camera option at Star Wars meet and greets

http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/photo...ed-at-chewbacca-and-kylo-ren-meet-and-greets/


----------



## SaharanTea

hertamaniac said:


> I lean in this direction too.  I basically get tared and feathered whenever I say Star Trek Insurrection is among the best science fiction movies.
> 
> I'll watch Endgame just to see how they complete IW.



Of all the Star Treks in all the universes, and you pick the hill of Insurrection on which to die?  Fascinating.

Nah, kidding, to each their own, but that is an interesting pick.  I always felt like Nemesis got too much hate.  It's not among the best, but it's not at the bottom either.

I loved Infinity War, but I've been an Avengers, Captain America, and Thanos fan since I was a kid.  Yes, Thanos was my favorite villain dating back to the early 90s.  Infinity War was like manna from heaven!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*Happy 1 Year Anniversary to Disney Theatrical's Broadway Musical, Frozen!!! *


----------



## UncleMike101

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Did you read the article? That’s not what it suggests at all. Suggests this is a good move.
> 
> And regardless, some element of removing the old and replacing with your own new is pretty standard.


Of course I read the article.
In fact rather than rely on a potentially biased synopsis from a Disney fan web site I went to Variety and read the original article.
The writer at Variety stated: *"*Disney will stop making films under the Fox 2000 label,* a move that could mean that its head Elizabeth Gabler will not be making the move to the Magic Kingdom,"*
That was the basis for my "Hope he doesn't throw out the baby with the bathwater." comment.
Often the top management changes at newly acquired organizations result in talented people being displaced.


----------



## MommaBerd

********** said:


> We just  buy 1 water park mug and pour our drinks into our resort mugs and refill the water park mugs, hydrating the whole family with a single water park mug. My wife and I will often share a resort mug as well.  Yes, I realize we are awful, awful human beings.



I have to believe Disney isn’t naive to this. I mean even the paper cups can be refilled up to 3 times in an hour. (Who really drinks that much soda in an hour?) So, no - no judging here!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

UncleMike101 said:


> Of course I read the article.
> In fact rather than rely on a potentially biased synopsis from a Disney fan web site I went to Variety and read the original article.
> The writer at Variety stated: *"*Disney will stop making films under the Fox 2000 label,* a move that could mean that its head Elizabeth Gabler will not be making the move to the Magic Kingdom,"*
> That was the basis for my "Hope he doesn't throw out the baby with the bathwater." comment.
> Often the top management changes at newly acquired organizations result in talented people being displaced.


I read *that* as well, thanks.  And like I said, that's not at all unusual in M&A... not obviously the sign of a problem.


----------



## MGMmjl

I saw this on the WDW website with regards to the price of the water parks splash pack:



> Save with a special bundle that includes food, beverages and more!
> 
> With the purchase of a Splash Pack, you’ll receive:
> 
> 
> Select food and beverages at the park
> A refillable water park mug
> A Disney-themed towel to keep
> *Pricing*
> Each Splash Pack is $44 per person, plus tax.
> 
> *How to Purchase*
> This convenient add-on is available for purchase from March 26, 2019 to May 4, 2019.
> 
> Splash Packs can be purchased at select locations inside the water park. They can only be purchased on the day of use—and are valid for same-day use only.


----------



## Iowamomof4

MGMmjl said:


> I saw this on the WDW website with regards to the price of the water parks splash pack:


Well how about that?! We all overshot the price!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MGMmjl said:


> I saw this on the WDW website with regards to the price of the water parks splash pack:



For people that would be interested in those items (food, refillable mug) that’s not a crazy price

Sort of like getting the towel for free


----------



## YesterDark

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS/RUMOR*
> 
> Per the Hollywood Reporter, only Deadpool to be brought over from FOX as is -  X-Men and Fantastic Four to be rebooted
> View attachment 389574




Fantastic Four reboot? When did they ever release the first one?


----------



## YesterDark

@rteetz when is your birthday? I think we should hire a developer to just make a bot that autoposts naked links from blogmickey, wdwnt and other sites for you so they just dump in this thread. It'll save you hours of labor. Imagine it.


----------



## saskdw

samsteele said:


> Likely part of it. I saw him as a flat villain. A shame because I really enjoy Josh Brolin's work. Remember him from the Goonies. That's a fun little film to see. A bit like Stranger Things lite.
> 
> I'd better let this go now. Ryan has enough to do without having to shepherd us back from tangents.



Reading your comments you're just not the target audience for Infinity War. To fully appreciate the movie to the max you have to be a fan of the entire MCU collection. Having said that even my wife who is a casual fan thought Infinity War is in her top 5 movies ever.

I like my superhero movies dark and serious. The fate of the universe is at stake, it's not supposed to be a laugh a minute. They put just the right amount of comedy in the movie. Thanos was an amazing villian. Josh Brolin did an amazing job.

Going back to my comic collecting days as a child Thor has always been my favorite character. He supposed to be a serious character. I absolutely hated Thor Ragnarok. It's easily my least favorite MCU movie (well maybe Iron Man 3....lol), they completely ruined the Thor character IMO. Leave the wisecracks to Spider-Man, Thor is the God of Thunder! I was so excited for the movie. We went opening weekend with high expectations and absolutely hated it. I hated it to the point of anger that they turned Thor into a wise cracking idiot. Watched it one more time at home when the bluray came out and hated it even more the 2nd time.


----------



## rteetz

YesterDark said:


> @rteetz when is your birthday? I think we should hire a developer to just make a bot that autoposts naked links from blogmickey, wdwnt and other sites for you so they just dump in this thread. It'll save you hours of labor. Imagine it.


What fun is that


----------



## UncleMike101

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I read *that* as well, thanks.  And like I said, that's not at all unusual in M&A... not obviously the sign of a problem.


Whatever.....................


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Lego Bugatti on display at Disney Springs 

https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/1109139774848278528?s=21


----------



## Farro

saskdw said:


> Reading your comments you're just not the target audience for Infinity War. To fully appreciate the movie to the max you have to be a fan of the entire MCU collection. Having said that even my wife who is a casual fan thought Infinity War is in her top 5 movies ever.
> 
> I like my superhero movies dark and serious. The fate of the universe is at stake, it's not supposed to be a laugh a minute. They put just the right amount of comedy in the movie. Thanos was an amazing villian. Josh Brolin did an amazing job.
> 
> Going back to my comic collecting days as a child Thor has always been my favorite character. He supposed to be a serious character. I absolutely hated Thor Ragnarok. It's easily my least favorite MCU movie (well maybe Iron Man 3....lol), they completely ruined the Thor character IMO. Leave the wisecracks to Spider-Man, Thor is the God of Thunder! I was so excited for the movie. We went opening weekend with high expectations and absolutely hated it. I hated it to the point of anger that they turned Thor into a wise cracking idiot. Watched it one more time at home when the bluray came out and hated it even more the 2nd time.



ha! See I'm not a big superhero movie fan, but live with someone who is and I have watched all of them.
GoTG and Thor Ragnarok are my favorites _because_ of the humor! I laugh out loud with those movies and that's rare. I would say those are some of my favorite all-time fun movies, up there with Raiders of The Lost Ark.

In fact, my favorite scenes in Infinity War were those with Thor and the GoTG gang.


----------



## afan

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Lego Bugatti on display at Disney Springs
> 
> https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/1109139774848278528?s=21



That's awesome!  Sure most people can't afford thr lego version either.  Not that you'd get anywhere fast in it.


----------



## saskdw

Farro said:


> ha! See I'm not a big superhero movie fan, but live with someone who is and I have watched all of them.
> GoTG and Thor Ragnarok are my favorites _because_ of the humor! I laugh out loud with those movies and that's rare. I would say those are some of my favorite all-time fun movies, up there with Raiders of The Lost Ark.
> 
> In fact, my favorite scenes in Infinity War were those with Thor and the GoTG gang.



I really enjoy the GoTG movies as well. For whatever reason the humor fits and the movies are fun.

I think it's because I'm a fan of the Thor character from all the way back to the 70's. I feel they ruined the character that I love. But I can see how a casual fan would enjoy the movie. I wasn't previously invested in any of the GoTG characters so that probably the difference. And the GoTG is very will written and produced. All the actors do an amazing job with there characters. I did enjoy the humorous parts of IW. There was just the right amount and well done. The Russo's did a great job of bring the seriousness back to the Thor character without killing the comedic side that others enjoyed. Thor's interaction with Rocket was very enjoyable. I feel like if the Russo's would have done Ragnarok I would have enjoyed it more.


----------



## MissGina5

saskdw said:


> I really enjoy the GoTG movies as well. For whatever reason the humor fits and the movies are fun.
> 
> I think it's because I'm a fan of the Thor character from all the way back to the 70's. I feel they ruined the character that I love. But I can see how a casual fan would enjoy the movie. I wasn't previously invested in any of the GoTG characters so that probably the difference. And the GoTG is very will written and produced. All the actors do an amazing job with there characters. I did enjoy the humorous parts of IW. There was just the right amount and well done. The Russo's did a great job of bring the seriousness back to the Thor character without killing the comedic side that others enjoyed. Thor's interaction with Rocket was very enjoyable. I feel like if the Russo's would have done Ragnarok I would have enjoyed it more.




The funniest to me is Ant Man movies! he's my favorite


----------



## ejgonz2

samsteele said:


> Just watched 3/4s of Avengers Infinity Wars on Netflix and quit. Really? I'm a vet of Star Wars, Star Trek including Wrath of Khan, Superman of the 80s with all its sequels and goodness knows however many scifi spinoffs and prequels. What a dark, nasty, disappointment. Truly hoping nothing in WDW or DL spun off from this film. Yikes and SOS.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Open Edition Pirates of the Caribbean Pins Available at Disney’s Pin Traders in Disney Springs


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Universal Studios Hollywood Reveals Details on New Jurassic World Attraction


----------



## rteetz

*News*

ABC Sitcom “The Conners” Picked Up for Second Season


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Galaxy's Edge cover art revealed 

galaxys-edge-black-spire-cover-art-revealed


----------



## scrappinginontario

unbanshee said:


> Looks like the actual cameras have been installed for the automatic camera option at Star Wars meet and greets
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/photo...ed-at-chewbacca-and-kylo-ren-meet-and-greets/


  Have they started using the Tinkerbell cameras yet?  If so, are there samples of pictures available?  I just can't see these being as good as real photographers.



Iowamomof4 said:


> Well how about that?! We all overshot the price!


  Yes, but you win the prize  for being closest!


----------



## firefly_ris

scrappinginontario said:


> Have they started using the Tinkerbell cameras yet?  If so, are there samples of pictures available?  I just can't see these being as good as real photographers.



Yes, and no, they are not good. I posted mine in the Photo Box thread in this forum, a few pages from the end.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Sorry if this is a repeat but I don't remember seeing it.

This post shows the *Commemorative Brick Kiosk* at Disney Springs.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Even More “I’m Here For…” Tees Debut at DisneyStyle in Disney Springs


----------



## rteetz

Is Michael Eisner going to get his brick?

https://twitter.com/bioreconstruct/status/1109223630750314502?s=21


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> Is Michael Eisner going to get his brick?
> 
> https://twitter.com/bioreconstruct/status/1109223630750314502?s=21


Something tells me HE might get his actual brick vs. a commemorative one.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Iowamomof4 said:


> Something tells me HE might get his actual brick vs. a commemorative one.



And something tells me he doesn’t want his one from EuroDisneyland


----------



## pooh'smate

Sorry if this has been posted before. The WDC will do a live webcast of Investor Day

http://whatsondisneyplus.com/disney...3L3ztd-Uejt4sou6sz5IPiRGisKJHEMWjh_uKooKoa0UU


----------



## Iowamomof4

pooh'smate said:


> Sorry if this has been posted before. The WDC will do a live webcast of Investor Day
> 
> http://whatsondisneyplus.com/disney...3L3ztd-Uejt4sou6sz5IPiRGisKJHEMWjh_uKooKoa0UU


I think that's also the first day of Star Wars Celebration in Chicago (April 11). Though I don't think the major panels start until Friday.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Casey Jr Splash-n-Soak station re-opens after refurb

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/photos-ca...intensive-refurbishment-at-the-magic-kingdom/


----------



## UncleMike101

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Casey Jr Splash-n-Soak station re-opens after refurb
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/photos-ca...intensive-refurbishment-at-the-magic-kingdom/


Thank God.......
My Granddaughter was worried that it wouldn't be open for our June visit...........
She'll be   when she hears that.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disneyland's Tiki Juice Bar to Test Mobile-Only Ordering of Dole Whips


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disneyland's Tiki Juice Bar to Test Mobile-Only Ordering of Dole Whips


Hmm I'm not sure the answer is to flood Tropical Hydeaway with orders for people who don't know about Mobile Ordering, can't do Mobile Ordering or who don't want to do Mobile Ordering. Then you're just going to disrupte the vibe inside Tropical Hydeaway.

But they obviously have an issue with space and demand at Tiki Juice Bar.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New maps debut at DHS on March 31st

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/03/updated-hollywood-studios-guidemap-to.html


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Reportedly an incident at Disneyland Paris which led to areas in Disney Village being evacuated. Lots of confusion reports of possible shooter but nothing confirmed. Other reports call it a false alarm.


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Reportedly an incident at Disneyland Paris which led to areas in Disney Village being evacuated. Lots of confusion reports of possible shooter but nothing confirmed. Other reports call it a false alarm.


Things reportedly getting back to normal and it was a false alarm.


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> Things reportedly getting back to normal and it was a false alarm.


I imagine whatever happened will give them a good opportunity to review their procedures and figure out what they did well and what they need to change so that they are that much more prepared if a real attack or disaster were to happen.


----------



## rteetz

Iowamomof4 said:


> I imagine whatever happened will give them a good opportunity to review their procedures and figure out what they did well and what they need to change so that they are that much more prepared if a real attack or disaster were to happen.


I think part of this was guests making things worse. Some reports say it was a firework or something that alarmed guests. So I am sure then someone yelled or panicked which then spiraled. Not much you can do to prevent that.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Reportedly an incident at Disneyland Paris which led to areas in Disney Village being evacuated. Lots of confusion reports of possible shooter but nothing confirmed. Other reports call it a false alarm.





rteetz said:


> Things reportedly getting back to normal and it was a false alarm.



Was coming here to see if there were any other reports/details as hard to tell just from what I saw on twitter what was really going on

One source said they thought it might be connected to someone with a rifle at nearby Marne la Vallee station  (from the Daily Star - no idea what sources are legit over there)

https://twitter.com/Daily_Star/status/1109557767583531008


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> I think part of this was guests making things worse. Some reports say it was a firework or something that alarmed guests. So I am sure then someone yelled or panicked which then spiraled. Not much you can do to prevent that.



Right, but I'd think that anytime something like this happens it gives them an opportunity to review security procedures and crowd control measures they have in place. I'm just looking for a silver lining I guess.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Even More Disney’s Hollywood Studios 30th Anniversary Banners Arrive, Featuring Muppets, Mickey, Minnie, and More!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Kali River Rapids in Disney’s Animal Kingdom Opens Just In Time For Spring Break After Annual Refurbishment


----------



## BigRed98

*News*

Not Disney but Sesame Street land opened to Annual Passholders at Sea World Orlando today. I’m really impressed, tons of interactive elements, tons of characters and the parade is neat for the kids. Ovarell great addition for the kids.


----------



## MommaBerd

I only watched about half of the video, but very, very cute!  If I had been able to visit there when I was a little, I would have LOVED it!


----------



## Jetku

BigRed98 said:


> *News*
> 
> Not Disney but Sesame Street land opened to Annual Passholders at Sea World Orlando today. I’m really impressed, tons of interactive elements, tons of characters and the parade is neat for the kids. Ovarell great addition for the kids.



Looks great! We are relatively local to sesame place and have passes for this upcoming year (3yo and 4mo). We love it, but this seems so much more polished, inventive, and modern. Sesame Place has none of this tech or interaction (other than rides and characters). They are actually redoing Sesame Street at sesame place for this upcoming season, so hopefully they are taking ideas from Sea World!


----------



## Brocktoon

Jetku said:


> Looks great! We are relatively local to sesame place and have passes for this upcoming year (3yo and 4mo). We love it, but this seems so much more polished, inventive, and modern. Sesame Place has none of this tech or interaction (other than rides and characters). They are actually redoing Sesame Street at sesame place for this upcoming season, so hopefully they are taking ideas from Sea World!



I'm almost walking distance from Sesame Place ... gotta love seeing the fireworks from my backyard, but I hate dealing with the traffic.  Last I heard was the Sesame Street updates were going to be focused on new character interactions, but I wouldn't be surprised if they brought a lot of the Sea World upgrades to Sesame Place.


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disneyland's Tiki Juice Bar to Test Mobile-Only Ordering of Dole Whips



Are Tiki Juice Bar and Tropical Hideaway basically the same place? One just being inside the queue for the Tiki Room and the other on the outside? 

Or is Tropical Hideaway the new restaurant in Adventureland, and Tiki Juice Bar is the same name on both sides of the Tiki Room queue?


----------



## dina444444

wareagle57 said:


> Are Tiki Juice Bar and Tropical Hideaway basically the same place? One just being inside the queue for the Tiki Room and the other on the outside?
> 
> Or is Tropical Hideaway the new restaurant in Adventureland, and Tiki Juice Bar is the same name on both sides of the Tiki Room queue?


Second one. Tropical hideaway is the new place in Adventureland.


----------



## hertamaniac

BigRed98 said:


> *News*
> 
> Not Disney but Sesame Street land opened to Annual Passholders at Sea World Orlando today. I’m really impressed, tons of interactive elements, tons of characters and the parade is neat for the kids. Ovarell great addition for the kids.



And a few years ago, some thought SeaWorld Orlando was dead.  They keep soldiering on.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New hours at Trader Sams per Tikiman



> A note from one of the Skippers.
> 
> "Aloha ahoy and aha! This is your friendly neighborhood Skipper Nick with an important update about Trader Sam's Grog Grotto. Effective immediately, 3-24-19. We will have new hours of operations!!!! The grotto will be open from 3pm-12am EVERYDAY and the terrace will be open from 3pm-11pm EVERYDAY.  Dont ask why this is happening, I don't make them rules I just follow them and let you know so you don't get upset. Mahalo kids and we will see you in line at 230 "


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New hours at Trader Sams per Tikiman



Is that an increase or decrease?


----------



## rteetz

Iowamomof4 said:


> Is that an increase or decrease?


Previously opened at 4PM and closed at 12:30AM.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Danny Elfman Answers Questions at "Dumbo" Press Conference


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

hertamaniac said:


> And a few years ago, some thought SeaWorld Orlando was dead.  They keep soldiering on.


I hope SeaWorld can continue to soldier on.  We did a long weekend trip there in November and it was awesome!  We spent 2 full days at the parks and enjoyed every minute of it!  They mix the animals and rides together very well IMO   This new Sesame Street area looks great, I'm just sad that around the time we go back, my girls will probably be 8 and 12 and may not be that interested in Sesame Street.


----------



## mikepizzo

The sprawling nature of the park really makes it look like all that space circled in is a good spot for a new land.  I know that's all backstage buildings and such, but boy does it trick the eye.


----------



## merry_nbright

mikepizzo said:


> The sprawling nature of the park really makes it look like all that space circled in is a good spot for a new land.  I know that's all backstage buildings and such, but boy does it trick the eye.
> 
> View attachment 390635



Addition to Toy Story land, perhaps?


----------



## rteetz

mikepizzo said:


> The sprawling nature of the park really makes it look like all that space circled in is a good spot for a new land.  I know that's all backstage buildings and such, but boy does it trick the eye.
> 
> View attachment 390635





merry_nbright said:


> Addition to Toy Story land, perhaps?



It would take a lot of work to move and change that area. Right next to TSL you have a cast parking garage. Then around that you have all the old studio buildings now used for various other things. While yes they could move all of that I don’t see it happening anytime soon.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> It would take a lot of work to move and change that area. Right next to TSL you have a cast parking garage. Then around that you have all the old studio buildings now used for various other things. While yes they could move all of that I don’t see it happening anytime soon.


In the future I could see them relocating some of the service areas across world drive and creating some sort of bridge to connect it to the park. Of course this is just a blue sky dream, and I have no idea the logistics that would need to go into that


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Beauty and the Beast themed bar to replace Mizner's Lounge at Grand Floridian

http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/beaut...to-replace-mizners-lounge-at-grand-floridian/

The plans call for three rooms when the retheme is completed:

- The current Mizner’s Lounge area will be themed to the library from Beast’s Castle and will have tables and sofas as a seating area.

- Commander Porter’s mens clothing shop will transform into the ballroom and feature the main bar, which is said to be a u-shaped bar.

- Finally, the hallway outside of the patio will be themed to “the woods”.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Hollywood Studios update 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/photo-rep...reak-construction-and-assorted-minor-changes/


----------



## buteraa

Any news on when we might be able to book table service at restaurants in Star Wars?


----------



## Mome Rath

buteraa said:


> Any news on when we might be able to book table service at restaurants in Star Wars?



There are no TS restaurants at this time, and none have been announced.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

buteraa said:


> Any news on when we might be able to book table service at restaurants in Star Wars?



There are no table service restaurants in Galaxy's Edge, quick service only (this is a change from initial plans)


----------



## buteraa

Thanks.  Of course I found the dining thread AFTER I posted the question.  But thanks for responding.


----------



## BorderTenny

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Beauty and the Beast themed *bar* to replace Mizner's Lounge at Grand Floridian


I guess that's one explanation for inanimate objects being "alive".


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Disneyland update 

https://www.micechat.com/220521-disneyland-update-spiderman-ride-details-revealed/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BorderTenny said:


> I guess that's one explanation for inanimate objects being "alive".



Ok, now I am totally thinking about which characters would be which type of drunk - whose the angry drunk vs the lovey-dovy drunk, etc.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
March 27th Disney After Hours at AK now sold out

https://www.wdwmagic.com/events/dis...-hours-sold-out-at-disneys-animal-kingdom.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Showtimes for DJs Dance Party

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/03/new-djs-ready-set-party-time-dance.html


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Sulley headband

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/photos-fuzzy-sulley-horn-headband-scares-its-way-to-walt-disney-world/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Spider-Man Far From Home posters

https://twitter.com/rottentomatoes/status/1110189260483649536?s=21


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> March 27th Disney After Hours at AK now sold out
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/events/dis...-hours-sold-out-at-disneys-animal-kingdom.htm



Sold out as of 3/21 actually, per the DAH at AK thread here on the Dis.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Iowamomof4 said:


> Sold out as of 3/21 actually, per the DAH at AK thread here on the Dis.




We're always ahead of the game on TPAS!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Showtimes for Lightning McQueens Racing Academy
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/03/new-djs-ready-set-party-time-dance.html




Just to be sure I am reading this right - these are the show times for DJs dance party that is out in the courtyard, right?  Not the actual academy show, correct?


----------



## Moliphino

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Beauty and the Beast themed bar to replace Mizner's Lounge at Grand Floridian
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/beaut...to-replace-mizners-lounge-at-grand-floridian/
> 
> The plans call for three rooms when the retheme is completed:
> 
> - The current Mizner’s Lounge area will be themed to the library from Beast’s Castle and will have tables and sofas as a seating area.
> 
> - Commander Porter’s mens clothing shop will transform into the ballroom and feature the main bar, which is said to be a u-shaped bar.
> 
> - Finally, the hallway outside of the patio will be themed to “the woods”.



Don't get me wrong, I'll be all over it. But it seems kind of weird to make another ballroom (BOG) and library (Enchanted Tales). Also not a fan of it being based on the live action film rather than the animated one.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just to be sure I am reading this right - these are the show times for DJs dance party that is out in the courtyard, right?  Not the actual academy show, correct?


You’re right I misread that.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
The Cove construction update 

http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/fanta...etely-leveled-for-new-swan-and-dolphin-hotel/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Moliphino said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'll be all over it. But it seems kind of weird to make another ballroom (BOG) and library (Enchanted Tales). Also not a fan of it being based on the live action film rather than the animated one.



I definitely get that ... in a vacuum I really like the concept and I think it fits really well and is sort of a "grown up take" on the tale (as old as time).  But does seem a bit duplicate to BOG.

Though I guess with alcohol still not freely flowing in MK this is sort of like if there was a bar/lounge connected to BOG - just it's not right next to it


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I definitely get that ... in a vacuum I really like the concept and I think it fits really well and is sort of a "grown up take" on the tale (as old as time).  But does seem a bit duplicate to BOG.
> 
> Though I guess with alcohol still not freely flowing in MK this is sort of like if there was a bar/lounge connected to BOG - just it's not right next to it


I actually don’t see how this version of BatB fits well. I’d rather see a Mary Poppins themed aesthetic.


----------



## Firebird060

rteetz said:


> I actually don’t see how this version of BatB fits well. I’d rather see a Mary Poppins themed aesthetic.



Just what we need a bar full of cast members speaking in Bad Cockney accents lol..  JK


----------



## Moliphino

Give me a Haunted Mansion themed bar with special effects. That would get me to drop Trader Sam's levels of money.


----------



## sachilles

The debate on the location (for BOG#2) not withstanding, I think it makes some sense. It's popular enough in the parks, that it's quite difficult to get in. This is somewhat redundant, but allows additional capacity. I think if it's going to be in a resort, it needs to be a MK area resort. Poly doesn't work for it. I suppose it could fit at contemporary.....but not really. Not a fit for Wilderness. I suppose it could have been made to fit in Reflections. I think the Floridian is the least objectionable spot of the MK resorts.


----------



## SG131

rteetz said:


> I actually don’t see how this version of BatB fits well. I’d rather see a Mary Poppins themed aesthetic.


Agreed.  I also don't think BatB makes the most sense with BOG in existence.  I think there are a lot of other choices of underrepresented IP they could use.


----------



## Firebird060

In saying all that about Mary Poppins,  since I am assuming everyone on here saw Saving Mr Banks,  I am not sure a Mary Poppins themed Bar would be something in line with the history of what inspired the Poppins Series


----------



## siren0119

Moliphino said:


> Give me a Haunted Mansion themed bar with special effects. That would get me to drop Trader Sam's levels of money.



Hubby and I have been saying for a long time that they should do a HM themed table service restaurant. I know they did a one-off HM dining experience, but I would drop big bucks to eat in the HM ballroom!!!


----------



## jade1

Firebird060 said:


> I am not sure a Mary Poppins themed Bar would be something in line with the history of what inspired the Poppins Series



Correct, a regular bar would do that.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Lotso Bear Hat Spotted at Toy Story Land in Disney’s Hollywood Studios


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Beauty and the Beast themed bar to replace Mizner's Lounge at Grand Floridian
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/beaut...to-replace-mizners-lounge-at-grand-floridian/
> 
> The plans call for three rooms when the retheme is completed:
> 
> - The current Mizner’s Lounge area will be themed to the library from Beast’s Castle and will have tables and sofas as a seating area.
> 
> - Commander Porter’s mens clothing shop will transform into the ballroom and feature the main bar, which is said to be a u-shaped bar.
> 
> - Finally, the hallway outside of the patio will be themed to “the woods”.



Wow, that is a tremendous amount of space for a bar.  Great to see.  Should be great if done right which being in the Grand I would think it will.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I actually don’t see how this version of BatB fits well. I’d rather see a Mary Poppins themed aesthetic.



That's fair - with regards to the Grand Floridian as the location ... I guess I meant a BatB in general fits the theme of a lounge (with the Library, etc.).  Actually, if the Riviera is supposed to be set in the French Riviera, it probably would make more sense there


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Wine Bar George to add brunch March 30th

http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/wine-...rving-brunch-march-30th-full-menu-and-prices/


----------



## Pete M

rteetz said:


> It would take a lot of work to move and change that area. Right next to TSL you have a cast parking garage. Then around that you have all the old studio buildings now used for various other things. While yes they could move all of that I don’t see it happening anytime soon.



have no doubt, if they got permission to use the Avengers tomorrow, I'd wager there would be bulldozers firing up that afternoon!   

(all kidding aside, that's still what I would put my money on for future use, it just might take a while before it happens)


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> I actually don’t see how this version of BatB fits well. I’d rather see a Mary Poppins themed aesthetic.



well, wasn't there a bar scene in BatB ?  Don't recall one in Mary Poppins but I admit I am not a movie buff.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Wine Bar George to add brunch March 30th
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/wine-...rving-brunch-march-30th-full-menu-and-prices/



There's that dole whip mimosa again....


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Speaking of themed bars, I'm still sad the Neverland tunnels never happened.


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> well, wasn't there a bar scene in BatB ?  Don't recall one in Mary Poppins but I admit I am not a movie buff.


I am thinking more about the theme of movie and the resort not that there is a bar in the film.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Endgame runtime is 3 hours 2 minutes

https://comicbook.com/2019/03/25/avengers-endgame-runtime-reportedly-revealed-three-hours/


----------



## Mome Rath

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: New Lotso Bear Hat Spotted at Toy Story Land in Disney’s Hollywood Studios



After all the bar talk my brain read this as; "New Lotso Beer Hat Spotted at Toy Story Land..."  

Well, that would be one way to go, but something else entirely...


----------



## sachilles

On the DVC side, Riviera info is out, and we have at least one board poster indicating they have bought already....though they are not suppose to be on sale for 2 more days.

It'll be an interesting project/sales task. I know people have griped about the new restrictions, but I think it will still sell well.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Points Chart, Pricing Revealed for Disney's Riviera Resort


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Endgame runtime is 3 hours 2 minutes
> 
> https://comicbook.com/2019/03/25/avengers-endgame-runtime-reportedly-revealed-three-hours/



I'm beyond excited!!! Can't believe tickets aren't onsale yet.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

#DisneyParksLIVE to Stream ‘IllumiNations: Reflections of Earth’ Live from Epcot March 28 at 8:55 p.m. ET


----------



## mollmoll4

Apple TV+ is Apple's new original content service. I guess naming conventions for these services has come to "Why not take our name, and add a "+".


----------



## rteetz

mollmoll4 said:


> Apple TV+ is Apple's new original content service. I guess naming conventions for these services has come to "Why not take our name, and add a "+".


Everyone gets a +!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

saskdw said:


> I'm beyond excited!!! Can't believe tickets aren't onsale yet.


I was thinking the same thing! I just went onto AMC's website to have them send me an alert when they go on sale but I'm going to be here on the DIS is going to alert me first


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Points Chart, Pricing Revealed for Disney's Riviera Resort



Probably not as big a deal to folks on these threads - but a quick review of the points charts shows that the comparable is probably best looked at at Bay Lake Tower - with the Standard/Preferred at Riviera points-wise comparable to Lake view/Theme Park view at BLT.  A lot of folks thought they were going to target Grand Floridian points rates, but they didn't go that high. 

Truthfully, even at BLT rates those point values are a tad on the high side, but you could figure they were going to sell Riviera as "adjacent to two parks via Skyliner", as a big-time selling point. If you consider it an equivalent location to a BLT then it's probably a fair point number.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> #DisneyParksLIVE to Stream ‘IllumiNations: Reflections of Earth’ Live from Epcot March 28 at 8:55 p.m. ET


Do you think we might get some information about the new shows before the show begins?


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Do you think we might get some information about the new shows before the show begins?


Probably not much. They don’t use these for announcements really.


----------



## rteetz

Let’s not discuss what ages are right for strollers and such here please.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Disney Vera Bradley 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/vera-brad...ection-launches-at-disney-springs-march-28th/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Pin releases for April at Disneyland and Walt Disney World

https://disneypinsblog.com/disney-parks-april-2019-pin-preview/


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> I am thinking more about the theme of movie and the resort not that there is a bar in the film.



Yeah, my wife tells me that there aren't many people that think like me.   Consider yourself in the majority Captain!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Empowering Women, Sharing Their Stories: International Women’s Day Around the World


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney VoluntEARS Play Big for City of Hope’s ToyFest


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: “All The Birds Sing Words” Enchanted Tiki Room Baseball Cap Swoops Into Walt Disney World


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“Thor” Star Idris Elba Reportedly in Talks to Star in Fox’s “Mouse Guard”


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Warner Bros. TV Mainstay I. Marlene King Joins 20th Century Fox Television


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: “All The Birds Sing Words” Enchanted Tiki Room Baseball Cap Swoops Into Walt Disney World



Noted for next trip.  I keep fearing one day that place won't be there for me to sit and enjoy.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

BREAKING: NBA Experience to Open August 12th at Disney Springs


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> BREAKING: NBA Experience to Open August 12th at Disney Springs



I think I'm hearing crickets...


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I think I'm hearing crickets...


This isn't for the Disney fan. This is for the NBA fan. I think it will do fine.


----------



## BigRed98

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I think I'm hearing crickets...



As a huge sports fan I'm actually pretty excited for it. Depending on price and experience, I'm not sure if this will be a one and done or something I would do often but it's something to do for NBA fans. Though I would have preferred a NHL, MLB, NFL or NCAA basketball experience over NBA.


----------



## captshinnster

Do we know if the NBA experience will be included with the park hopper plus tickets?


----------



## rteetz

captshinnster said:


> Do we know if the NBA experience will be included with the park hopper plus tickets?


Unknown right now.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Starting mid-April Fox property Family Guy will begin airing on Freeform at night.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> This isn't for the Disney fan. This is for the NBA fan. I think it will do fine.



I can see it being a big hit for birthday parties and stuff like that

Just not sure if there will be enough interest/repeat customers to support a place that big in Disney Springs - I mean, rent can’t be cheap there


----------



## scrappinginontario

captshinnster said:


> Do we know if the NBA experience will be included with the park hopper plus tickets?


  If it is I can see this being something we'll try for sure.  If it's an additional cost we'll probably pass.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I can see it being a big hit for birthday parties and stuff like that
> 
> Just not sure if there will be enough interest/repeat customers to support a place that big in Disney Springs - I mean, rent can’t be cheap there


The NBA and Disney have such a money heavy relationship. The NBA can certainly afford the rent and this is a one of a kind venue. Also remember Wide World of Sports which holds basketball tournaments. I imagine many people in town for that may want to stop and see this.


----------



## WiredForFlight

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Beauty and the Beast themed bar to replace Mizner's Lounge at Grand Floridian
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/beaut...to-replace-mizners-lounge-at-grand-floridian/



Making Mizner’s Lounge B&tB themed literally is the dumbest idea I have ever heard Disney do to a bar/restaurant/resort. Definitely will end my going to Mizner’s if it is true. 

Does not fit the Grand at all theme wise, I as an adult do not want to drink at what I feel is a kids theme, I just want to relax and listen to the band. Also Mizner’s is V&A’s lounge (needed for the AAA Five Diamond Award) so not sure a B&tB theme will fly for AAA.


----------



## rteetz

WiredForFlight said:


> Making Mizner’s Lounge B&tB themed literally is the dumbest idea I have ever heard Disney do to a bar/restaurant/resort. Definitely will end my going to Mizner’s if it is true.
> 
> Does not fit the Grand at all theme wise, I as an adult do not want to drink at what I feel is a kids theme, I just want to relax and listen to the band. Also Mizner’s is V&A’s lounge (needed for the AAA Five Diamond Award) so not sure a B&tB theme will fly for AAA.


If this were to hurt the 5 diamond award I would think Disney wouldn’t be doing it then. Having that 5 diamond award is a big deal for Disney.


----------



## WiredForFlight

rteetz said:


> If this were to hurt the 5 diamond award I would think Disney wouldn’t be doing it then. Having that 5 diamond award is a big deal for Disney.



Agree, that’s why I can’t figure out if it’s true or not. Will ask the Mizner’s bar tenders this week when I am there (for last time?)

Definitely not going back if it is B&tB themed. Sad, always felt the Grand was my home resort, YC is pulling me more lately and killing off Mizner’s... I fear for the Grand.


----------



## writerguyfl

rteetz said:


> It would take a lot of work to move and change that area. Right next to TSL you have a cast parking garage. Then around that you have all the old studio buildings now used for various other things. While yes they could move all of that I don’t see it happening anytime soon.



The energy plant is back there, too.  I'm not an engineer, but I'd guess that moving something like that would be stupid expensive.





Source/Link to Bing Maps: https://binged.it/2OrEqTZ


----------



## rteetz

writerguyfl said:


> The energy plant is back there, too.  I'm not an engineer, but I'd guess that moving something like that would be stupid expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source/Link to Bing Maps: https://binged.it/2OrEqTZ


They probably wouldn’t move that. It’s needed for power. They would likely build around it.


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Starting mid-April Fox property Family Guy will begin airing on Freeform at night.


It definitely works for the new "becomers"/14-34 demographic of Freeform, but its just hard for me to associate Family Guy with what was previously ABC Family 2 years ago.


----------



## disneygirlsng

WiredForFlight said:


> Making Mizner’s Lounge B&tB themed literally is the dumbest idea I have ever heard Disney do to a bar/restaurant/resort. Definitely will end my going to Mizner’s if it is true.
> 
> Does not fit the Grand at all theme wise, I as an adult do not want to drink at what I feel is a kids theme, I just want to relax and listen to the band. Also Mizner’s is V&A’s lounge (needed for the AAA Five Diamond Award) so not sure a B&tB theme will fly for AAA.


To each their own I guess. A B&tB theme would significantly increase my desire to go. I go to Disney for Disney. I can go to a more adult themed/oriented bar anywhere. Though I really don't feel this would make me feel like it's a kid's theme by any means.


----------



## mikepizzo

writerguyfl said:


> The energy plant is back there, too.  I'm not an engineer, but I'd guess that moving something like that would be stupid expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source/Link to Bing Maps: https://binged.it/2OrEqTZ



Oh I'm sure.  I know they put trees on the map on purpose , of course.  Just the way the park is laid out with lands on essentially either side of the backstage area gives the illusion that plopping a land between them is a no-brainer.


----------



## siren0119

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> “Thor” Star Idris Elba Reportedly in Talks to Star in Fox’s “Mouse Guard”



I won't lie, I'm a bit giddy about this one. We have known Dave Peterson (the Mouseguard graphic novel author) for years, the comic is beautiful and the story is interesting. We've played the RPG game based on the comic too, it's tons of fun. I don't know that Dave would sell his rights to the story fully to Disney, but MG would make an AMAZING land within the parks.


----------



## OKW Lover

writerguyfl said:


> The energy plant is back there, too.  I'm not an engineer, but I'd guess that moving something like that would be stupid expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source/Link to Bing Maps: https://binged.it/2OrEqTZ





rteetz said:


> They probably wouldn’t move that. It’s needed for power. They would likely build around it.


I'm not sure that is actually an "Energy Plant" as in a generation facility.  It might be a centralized hot/chilled water plant though.  Either way its not a trivial thing to move.


----------



## hertamaniac

OKW Lover said:


> I'm not sure that is actually an "Energy Plant" as in a generation facility.  It might be a centralized hot/chilled water plant though.  Either way its not a trivial thing to move.



Yep, cooling towers/fans and runs.  If we zoom in, it's labeled as a chiller energy plant.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Existing DVC members can purchase ownership interest in Riviera starting March 27th.  Pricing is $188/point and maintenance fees are $8.31 per point

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...at-disneys-riviera-resort-beginning-march-27/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

WiredForFlight said:


> Making Mizner’s Lounge B&tB themed literally is the dumbest idea I have ever heard Disney do to a bar/restaurant/resort. Definitely will end my going to Mizner’s if it is true.
> 
> Does not fit the Grand at all theme wise, I as an adult do not want to drink at what I feel is a kids theme, I just want to relax and listen to the band. Also Mizner’s is V&A’s lounge (needed for the AAA Five Diamond Award) so not sure a B&tB theme will fly for AAA.



I think there is absolutely a way to do this with an adult theme ... I mean it is all libraries and wood and big bulky pieces.  I think the references will be subtle

now, if they have an animatronic Lumiere serving the drinks, i take this all back


----------



## Tigger's ally

WiredForFlight said:


> Agree, that’s why I can’t figure out if it’s true or not. Will ask the Mizner’s bar tenders this week when I am there (for last time?)
> 
> Definitely not going back if it is B&tB themed. Sad, always felt the Grand was my home resort, YC is pulling me more lately and killing off Mizner’s... I fear for the Grand.



I always tend to give things at least one try before ever saying never.  While I liked Mizner's it was mainly for the band as the room, the bar and the atmosphere was always a little too stuffy for me.  The room itself was actually elegant but very plain at the same time.  IMO, it basically had zero theme.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

What’s New at Disney Water Parks This Spring


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Animal Kingdom 3/26/19 (Otter Grotto Update, New Tiger Cupcake, Pandora Water Creatures, Kali’s Back, and More!)


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> What’s New at Disney Water Parks This Spring



Hey - I noticed they actually showed the Splash Pack pricing. $44 + tax. Still not sure I would call it a great value, but less than some were speculating. If you didn't bring you towel it might be worth the purchase.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tigger's ally said:


> I always tend to give things at least one try before ever saying never.  While I liked Mizner's it was mainly for the band as the room, the bar and the atmosphere was always a little too stuffy for me.  The room itself was actually elegant but very plain at the same time.  IMO, it basically had zero theme.



I am interested to see what happens to the bad.  I know they said during construction they will be relocated to the main floor near where they will have a temporary bar - but if it was mentioned in the article about the new bar about where the band will be, I missed it


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Hey - I noticed they actually showed the Splash Pack pricing. $44 + tax. Still not sure I would call it a great value, but less than some were speculating. If you didn't bring you towel it might be worth the purchase.



yeah, noticed the same thing ... if you were going to buy the other things anyway probably works out to getting the towel for free


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am interested to see what happens to the bad.  I know they said during construction they will be relocated to the main floor near where they will have a temporary bar - but if it was mentioned in the article about the new bar about where the band will be, I missed it



I don't think it was mentioned. Since it is outside of the footprints that were mentioned, I was hoping they were still going to be where they were.


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think there is absolutely a way to do this with an adult theme ... I mean it is all libraries and wood and big bulky pieces.  I think the references will be subtle
> 
> now, if they have an animatronic Lumiere serving the drinks, i take this all back



Yeah, I love a library themed bar. Have been to a quite a few.


----------



## scrappinginontario

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, noticed the same thing ... if you were going to buy the other things anyway probably works out to getting the towel for free


 You're quite right.  Just a reminder though that people who are guests at Disney resorts may request free towels to use at the water parks.


----------



## pooh'smate

scrappinginontario said:


> You're quite right.  Just a reminder though that people who are guests at Disney resorts may request free towels to use at the water parks.



When we were at the water parks in September they had free towels for everyone too.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

scrappinginontario said:


> You're quite right.  Just a reminder though that people who are guests at Disney resorts may request free towels to use at the water parks.





pooh'smate said:


> When we were at the water parks in September they had free towels for everyone too.



Right, good point - and didn't mean it like "free so you have one to use at the parks" - more "free souvenir" 

But like pretty much any package at Disney it comes down to how you value the components/if you would get them anyway.  If the package includes a bunch of stuff you don't really want/wouldn't get normally even if the math says it is a good value, it isn't necessarily a good value "to you"


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Cinderella Castle Moat Update 3/26/19 – Waterways Cleaned for Pathway Widening Project


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Testing Begins at Art of Animation Skyliner Station (Resort Station Construction Update 3/26/19)


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Fastpass coming to Tokyo Disneyland App this Summer

fastpass-coming-to-tokyo-disneyland-mobile-app-this-summer


----------



## ksromack

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Existing DVC members can purchase ownership interest in Riviera starting March 27th.  Pricing is $188/point and maintenance fees are $8.31 per point
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...at-disneys-riviera-resort-beginning-march-27/


I never understood why the newer DVC resorts had higher maintenance fees than the older DVC resorts.  I mean, how much maintenance can a new resort require compared to an old one? Am I looking at that wrong?


----------



## sachilles

ksromack said:


> I never understood why the newer DVC resorts had higher maintenance fees than the older DVC resorts.  I mean, how much maintenance can a new resort require compared to an old one? Am I looking at that wrong?


I think it's the initial tax burden, as the taxes are estimated initially until it is finally assessed. Then it will correct.


----------



## crvetter

ksromack said:


> I never understood why the newer DVC resorts had higher maintenance fees than the older DVC resorts.  I mean, how much maintenance can a new resort require compared to an old one? Am I looking at that wrong?


There are many reasons for why. Some issues are the older DVCs got better tax breaks from the Tax Assessor which is less likely to happen today, the taxes are a conservative estimate until the construction is complete, Riviera doesn't have a cash resort to share costs with (it must burden the full costs and likely will need to have dedicated buses at most times as those staying deluxe won't like sharing with CBR). Though one of the likeliest reasons for it being higher than the others is the average hourly wage that Riviera will experience for 2019 is higher than the other 14 resorts experienced for 2019. This is simply because Riviera is projected to open on December 16, 2019 so they estimated the budget for those 15 days only, maybe they even used the 2020 budget for 2019 since it is only 15 days too. The average minimum hourly wage for the 14 resorts is $12.16 in 2019 and $13.25 for 2020. For Riviera it is $13 in 2019 and $13.25 in 2020. So that means Riviera in 2019 has about a 7% increase in the minimum hourly wage rate compared to the resorts. If they went with the 2020 budget being used for 15 days, which seems likely since its only 15 days, then it's 9% higher. For comparison the L14 saw about a 21.6% increase in the hourly minimum wage between 2018 and 2019 and will see about a 9% increase between 2019 and 2020. With this being the biggest driver for the due increases last year I suppose it is fair to estimate we see a little less than half of the increase that was seen for 2019 next year .

The reasons for the averages being different is that there are pay raises scheduled to occur in 2019. See this article for the pay increases and when scheduled: http://money.com/money/5378529/walt-disney-world-minimum-wage-contract/

My predictions are that Riviera stays roughly were it is now in 2020 dues and the other resorts see increases bringing many of them very close to $8 a point and a few crossing. DVC has enough tools to make the budget stay relatively stable for Riviera for the first year and is the right thing to do IMO since its only projected to be open 15 days this year, no reason to shock new owners with a higher amount 15 days later.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
All of the Avengers Endgame movie posters

https://twitter.com/marvelchick/status/1110588833752596480?s=21


----------



## MissGina5

Tigger's ally said:


> I always tend to give things at least one try before ever saying never.  While I liked Mizner's it was mainly for the band as the room, the bar and the atmosphere was always a little too stuffy for me.  The room itself was actually elegant but very plain at the same time.  IMO, it basically had zero theme.



Ok but there has to be some middle ground somewhere
its just specifically BatB not making sense there not that there would be an IP theme, at least to me. I love a good themed bar and would want to visit one that was based on an IP especially at somewhere like the GF. However, BatB is a confusing choice for that location. Off the top of my head.... an alice in wonderland themed bar there would make at least a LITTLE sense aesthetically


----------



## Tigger's ally

MissGina5 said:


> Ok but there has to be some middle ground somewhere
> its just specifically BatB not making sense there not that there would be an IP theme, at least to me. I love a good themed bar and would want to visit one that was based on an IP especially at somewhere like the GF. However, BatB is a confusing choice for that location. Off the top of my head.... an alice in wonderland themed bar there would make at least a LITTLE sense aesthetically



And after it is built,and I have visited, I might agree.  I just don't cross it off my list because it might not fit even before it is done.  For all we know it might be a wonderful place to unwind.  The Adventurer's Club didn't exactly fit on an island surrounded by a moving dancefloor bar and a comedy club but once inside it was great.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Merchandise for Star Wars Celebration 2019

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...-star-wars-celebration-exclusive-merchandise/


----------



## BLLB

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> BREAKING: NBA Experience to Open August 12th at Disney Springs



This family is super-excited!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Merchandise for Star Wars Celebration 2019
> 
> https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...-star-wars-celebration-exclusive-merchandise/



that rancor tiki mug with mini Luke is pretty cool


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

DVC Galactic Gathering at EPCOT on Wednesday, April 10 from 6 p.m. to 8:30 p.m.

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...B5P4P1m54RHHbTPDI0EeGdwBtd8cfpJ4KsL_ne4FktPY4


Disney Vacation Club has just announced a special one-night-only event that will take place next month. *Star Wars: Galactic Gathering* is going to transform the World ShowPlace pavilion at Epcot into an exclusive Star Wars experience for Disney Vacation Club Members and their guests on Wednesday, April 10 from 6 p.m. to 8:30 p.m.

As part of this Membership Magic event, Disney Vacation Club Members and guests can take part in enjoying _Star Wars_-themed foods and beverages, meeting some of their favorite _Star Wars_ characters, posing for photos with _Star Wars_ set pieces and props, and more.

The menu for this event includes hors d’oeuvres, specialty beverages, and an all-you-care-to-enjoy buffet featuring a salad cone station (with Endor Cous Cous), a small-bites station (featuring a Tatooine Cheeseburger Spring Roll), a bowl action station (with Alderaan Bean Wat with Basmati Scented Rice and Cilantro among the options) and a carving station. Sweet options will include selections such as a Blue Milk Panna Cotta, Darth Vader Cupcakes, and BB-8 Mousse Domes.

A live DJ will also be on-hand providing a “stellar soundtrack to transport you to your favorite planet.”

The cost per person is $225 for adults (ages 10 and up) and $210 for children (ages 3-9) including tax and gratuity, and separate theme park admission is required. Eligible DVC Members can book this experience for themselves plus as many as 5 guests per membership. Reservations can be made online or by calling DVC Member Services.


----------



## JETSDAD

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> DVC Galactic Gathering at EPCOT on Wednesday, April 10 from 6 p.m. to 8:30 p.m.
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...B5P4P1m54RHHbTPDI0EeGdwBtd8cfpJ4KsL_ne4FktPY4
> 
> 
> Disney Vacation Club has just announced a special one-night-only event that will take place next month. *Star Wars: Galactic Gathering* is going to transform the World ShowPlace pavilion at Epcot into an exclusive Star Wars experience for Disney Vacation Club Members and their guests on Wednesday, April 10 from 6 p.m. to 8:30 p.m.
> 
> As part of this Membership Magic event, Disney Vacation Club Members and guests can take part in enjoying _Star Wars_-themed foods and beverages, meeting some of their favorite _Star Wars_ characters, posing for photos with _Star Wars_ set pieces and props, and more.
> 
> The menu for this event includes hors d’oeuvres, specialty beverages, and an all-you-care-to-enjoy buffet featuring a salad cone station (with Endor Cous Cous), a small-bites station (featuring a Tatooine Cheeseburger Spring Roll), a bowl action station (with Alderaan Bean Wat with Basmati Scented Rice and Cilantro among the options) and a carving station. Sweet options will include selections such as a Blue Milk Panna Cotta, Darth Vader Cupcakes, and BB-8 Mousse Domes.
> 
> A live DJ will also be on-hand providing a “stellar soundtrack to transport you to your favorite planet.”
> 
> The cost per person is $225 for adults (ages 10 and up) and $210 for children (ages 3-9) including tax and gratuity, and separate theme park admission is required. Eligible DVC Members can book this experience for themselves plus as many as 5 guests per membership. Reservations can be made online or by calling DVC Member Services.


https://www.disboards.com/threads/membership-magic-star-wars-galactic-gathering-seriously.3741030/


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> DVC Galactic Gathering at EPCOT on Wednesday, April 10 from 6 p.m. to 8:30 p.m.
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...B5P4P1m54RHHbTPDI0EeGdwBtd8cfpJ4KsL_ne4FktPY4
> 
> 
> Disney Vacation Club has just announced a special one-night-only event that will take place next month. *Star Wars: Galactic Gathering* is going to transform the World ShowPlace pavilion at Epcot into an exclusive Star Wars experience for Disney Vacation Club Members and their guests on Wednesday, April 10 from 6 p.m. to 8:30 p.m.
> 
> As part of this Membership Magic event, Disney Vacation Club Members and guests can take part in enjoying _Star Wars_-themed foods and beverages, meeting some of their favorite _Star Wars_ characters, posing for photos with _Star Wars_ set pieces and props, and more.
> 
> The menu for this event includes hors d’oeuvres, specialty beverages, and an all-you-care-to-enjoy buffet featuring a salad cone station (with Endor Cous Cous), a small-bites station (featuring a Tatooine Cheeseburger Spring Roll), a bowl action station (with Alderaan Bean Wat with Basmati Scented Rice and Cilantro among the options) and a carving station. Sweet options will include selections such as a Blue Milk Panna Cotta, Darth Vader Cupcakes, and BB-8 Mousse Domes.
> 
> A live DJ will also be on-hand providing a “stellar soundtrack to transport you to your favorite planet.”
> 
> The cost per person is $225 for adults (ages 10 and up) and $210 for children (ages 3-9) including tax and gratuity, and separate theme park admission is required. Eligible DVC Members can book this experience for themselves plus as many as 5 guests per membership. Reservations can be made online or by calling DVC Member Services.


Weird holding this is in Epcot.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New “Mountain Man” Baseball Cap Highlights Top Attraction Mountains at Walt Disney World


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Disney Parks Exclusive Pandora Padlock Heart Bracelet Now At Uptown Jewelers in the Magic Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: Mickey Birthday Cake Churro – Get Your Ears On Celebration at Disneyland Park


----------



## JETSDAD

rteetz said:


> Weird holding this is in Epcot.



Yeah, very strange.  The cost is also crazy.  Host it inside of SWGE before the land opens and this sells out instantly.  At Epcot?? No idea what they were thinking.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Jean-Francois Camilleri Announces His Exit from The Walt Disney Company


----------



## rteetz

JETSDAD said:


> Yeah, very strange.  The cost is also crazy.  Host it inside of SWGE before the land opens and this sells out instantly.  At Epcot?? No idea what they were thinking.


No way they would hold it in the land yet but they could've done Launch Bay or something.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Universal Studios Hollywood Announces Return of California Neighbor Pass


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Weird holding this is in Epcot.



and even weirder that it is in World Showcase, vs the part of the park that is, you know, supposed to look futuristic


----------



## merry_nbright

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> All of the Avengers Endgame movie posters
> 
> https://twitter.com/marvelchick/status/1110588833752596480?s=21



A part of me breaks every time I remember that Bucky is “dead.”


----------



## BLLB

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> DVC Galactic Gathering at EPCOT on Wednesday, April 10 from 6 p.m. to 8:30 p.m.
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...B5P4P1m54RHHbTPDI0EeGdwBtd8cfpJ4KsL_ne4FktPY4
> 
> 
> Disney Vacation Club has just announced a special one-night-only event that will take place next month. *Star Wars: Galactic Gathering* is going to transform the World ShowPlace pavilion at Epcot into an exclusive Star Wars experience for Disney Vacation Club Members and their guests on Wednesday, April 10 from 6 p.m. to 8:30 p.m.
> 
> As part of this Membership Magic event, Disney Vacation Club Members and guests can take part in enjoying _Star Wars_-themed foods and beverages, meeting some of their favorite _Star Wars_ characters, posing for photos with _Star Wars_ set pieces and props, and more.
> 
> The menu for this event includes hors d’oeuvres, specialty beverages, and an all-you-care-to-enjoy buffet featuring a salad cone station (with Endor Cous Cous), a small-bites station (featuring a Tatooine Cheeseburger Spring Roll), a bowl action station (with Alderaan Bean Wat with Basmati Scented Rice and Cilantro among the options) and a carving station. Sweet options will include selections such as a Blue Milk Panna Cotta, Darth Vader Cupcakes, and BB-8 Mousse Domes.
> 
> A live DJ will also be on-hand providing a “stellar soundtrack to transport you to your favorite planet.”
> 
> The cost per person is $225 for adults (ages 10 and up) and $210 for children (ages 3-9) including tax and gratuity, and separate theme park admission is required. Eligible DVC Members can book this experience for themselves plus as many as 5 guests per membership. Reservations can be made online or by calling DVC Member Services.



Every.  Single.  Time.  Seriously, we miss every Member Magic by a day or two . Urgh.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Social Media Video Captures Dumbo Flying Over The Disney Studios


----------



## saskdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> and even weirder that it is in World Showcase, vs the part of the park that is, you know, supposed to look futuristic



It's where they keep the Skywalker Lager!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Eggstravaganza returns to Disneyland 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-21-2019/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q2wo0321190327190011E


----------



## ejgonz2

rteetz said:


> The NBA and Disney have such a money heavy relationship. The NBA can certainly afford the rent and this is a one of a kind venue. Also remember Wide World of Sports which holds basketball tournaments. I imagine many people in town for that may want to stop and see this.



It seems like a lot of Disney people on these boards don’t appreciate how popular the NBA is. Depending on what you use to rank, it’s #2/3 in the country.


----------



## koala1966

Iowamomof4 said:


> Well how about that?! We all overshot the price!


So then we know who to blame when they raise it lol


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Starting mid-April Fox property Family Guy will begin airing on Freeform at night.



I don't feel so bad about letting my son watch Family Guy now However, I hope they don't dumb it down. I hope they don't dumb down any of the Fox stuff. Can't we like Winnie the Pooh and Deadpool at the same time


----------



## koala1966

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> PHOTO REPORT: Epcot 3/20/19 (Disneynature Penguins, Long Lines for Chinese Cotton Candy, Construction Updates, and More!)


We waited 50 minutes for that cotton Candy in early March. And yes, for that wait we did choose to get the biggest one (5 layers). It was fascinating to watch them make and they give you a good photo op when they hand it to you. It tasted good (not flavored though) and was light and fluffy.

The answer is no I don't regret a 50 minute wait for cotton candy, it was a work of art plus hello, it's cotton candy. But if you don't love cotton candy then I'd say stay away and stop making the line longer lol.


----------



## osully

Dumbo reviews... eek. 

https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/dumbo_2019


----------



## OKW Lover

osully said:


> Dumbo reviews... eek.
> 
> https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/dumbo_2019


Odd.  I've read more than one review that was pretty positive.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

OKW Lover said:


> Odd.  I've read more than one review that was pretty positive.


Well there are 83 critics on Rotten Tomatoes that reviewed it. Some positive reviews too there, unfortunately not enough to bump it up higher at the moment.


----------



## Sarah1024

rteetz said:


> If this were to hurt the 5 diamond award I would think Disney wouldn’t be doing it then. Having that 5 diamond award is a big deal for Disney.


I am probably in the minority here, but I love BatB and think this is a great idea.  The live-action movie lends itself more towards an upscale bar than the cartoon movie.  The live-action did really well, no?


----------



## rteetz

Sarah1024 said:


> I am probably in the minority here, but I love BatB and think this is a great idea.  The live-action movie lends itself more towards an upscale bar than the cartoon movie.  The live-action did really well, no?


It did and I liked the movie as well but in terms of theming I just don’t think it fits with the grand.


----------



## Sarah1024

I heard rumors of Spaceship Earth refurbing....but I recently heard it was going to be closed for two years?!  Is that true?  Did I just miss that thread on here??  That seems.....extra.


----------



## rteetz

Sarah1024 said:


> I heard rumors of Spaceship Earth refurbing....but I recently heard it was going to be closed for two years?!  Is that true?  Did I just miss that thread on here??  That seems.....extra.


Yeah there is a thread on it. Just a rumor at the moment but it is expected to get a major return during the overhaul.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New poster for Aladdin 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/new-international-poster-for-aladdin-recreates-a-classic-moment/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Two Halloween party nights at DLP

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/two-halloween-party-nights-are-confirmed-for-disneyland-paris-this-year/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Hollywood Studios update 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/photo-rep...-27-19-new-hats-tram-loop-work-continues-etc/


----------



## Firebird060

Talking about DLP  in peoples opinion what is the bare minimum number of days to feel like you have hit all the milestones?   Curious about peoples experiences on that.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New international Toy Story 4 trailer

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/video-thi...ry-4-contains-lots-of-new-footage-new-poster/


----------



## iamfathom

Firebird060 said:


> Talking about DLP  in peoples opinion what is the bare minimum number of days to feel like you have hit all the milestones?   Curious about peoples experiences on that.



I'd recommend at least 2 days, 1 and a half days for DLP and half a day at Studios. 

We're going for 4 nights in 2 weeks time but thats because we got a night free with an offer.


----------



## HuskieJohn

rteetz said:


> Weird holding this is in Epcot.


Just an excuse for projecting the Death Star on the Spaceship Earth.


----------



## mikepizzo

Didn't they do some other Star Wars thing in EPCOT a few years back?  Truth be told I'm not a Star Wars fan so I didn't pay much attention.  I think it was built up to be a big announcement but was eventually a let down.  @rteetz do you remember what I'm talking about?


----------



## crvetter

mikepizzo said:


> Didn't they do some other Star Wars thing in EPCOT a few years back?  Truth be told I'm not a Star Wars fan so I didn't pay much attention.  I think it was built up to be a big announcement but was eventually a let down.  @rteetz do you remember what I'm talking about?


You referring to this

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-death-star-during-special-after-hours-event/


----------



## rteetz

mikepizzo said:


> Didn't they do some other Star Wars thing in EPCOT a few years back?  Truth be told I'm not a Star Wars fan so I didn't pay much attention.  I think it was built up to be a big announcement but was eventually a let down.  @rteetz do you remember what I'm talking about?


Yeah the big Death Star projection on SSE.


----------



## middlechild

Firebird060 said:


> Talking about DLP  in peoples opinion what is the bare minimum number of days to feel like you have hit all the milestones?   Curious about peoples experiences on that.



Due to repeat work excursions that allowed for several different day trips to DLP this is a difficult question to answer. For the MK, Pirates was worth multiple visits alone. The HM attraction was worth several visits. Ratatouille, in the Studios was memorable. I had a park hopper, so I could do both parks not knowing when I would be able to return. Personal high in step count, nearly 19000 for the day. The shows, like Cinemagic and parades were enjoyable. Crush's Coaster. 

One thing to point out, is that one or more were down for maintenance on any given visit. By going more than once, I was able to do most things at least once.  DLP is very spread out, so some good shoes to do it in one day is definitely required.

tl;dr: DLP milestones, meaning Rat, Crush, HM, Indiana Jones, Big Thunder,  and Pirates can be done in a day. But don't. Because the Rat is worth several rides, BTMRR is too, and HM and Pirates too.


----------



## sachilles

I suppose by having the event at Epcot, instead of DHS, you remove the speculation that you "might" get early access into the new star wars land.

Another part of me also thinks this event has to be planned in advance....and maybe they hoped to give a dvc preview to these folks, but with earlier opening that altered things.

Though I wouldn't be surprised if there is some sort of star wars land related announcement at the event, as you have to assume a huge part of your target audience will be attendance.

......just announced for DVC members, get your exclusive access and early reservation to the new star wars resort. Only $2599/night double occupancy, includes darth vader cupcake.

In all seriousness, you'd have a valuable group of people together to gauge certain ideas.


----------



## mikepizzo

crvetter said:


> You referring to this
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-death-star-during-special-after-hours-event/



Yes, that's it.  Thank you.


----------



## sachilles

Now that I think about it.....just the value to Disney as a test kitchen on this event makes sense. Plenty of food booths to take advantage of capacity. Test what food items are a hit and what doesn't sell.


----------



## Mr. Drauer

rteetz said:


> Weird holding this is in Epcot.


Still, it is being held in the World Showplace Pavilion, that big building behind the UK, and they will just have to move the Star War sets like Jabba and Solo in carbonite from the EPCOT parking lot from Rival Run weekend.  Maybe they can get more people in there than say Launch Bay or something at DHS.


----------



## Iowamomof4

*News*

Final Disney After Hours event at Animal Kingdom has sold out: https://www.wdwmagic.com/events/dis...rs-at-disneys-animal-kingdom-now-sold-out.htm

Technically, I can still put tickets in my cart, but I'm guessing I'd get an error if I tried to go all they way to complete the purchase.


----------



## Sarah1024

Iowamomof4 said:


> *News*
> 
> Final Disney After Hours event at Animal Kingdom has sold out: https://www.wdwmagic.com/events/dis...rs-at-disneys-animal-kingdom-now-sold-out.htm
> 
> Technically, I can still put tickets in my cart, but I'm guessing I'd get an error if I tried to go all they way to complete the purchase.


When are they releasing the next wave of dates??


----------



## Iowamomof4

Sarah1024 said:


> When are they releasing the next wave of dates??



That's the million-dollar question!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

SHOP: shopDisney and Merchandise Partners Release Disney Easter and Spring Collection


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Disney’s Hollywood Studios 30th Anniversary Banners Arrive at Park’s Entrance


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTO: First Promotional Poster For “Star Wars: Episode IX” Surfaces Online


----------



## hertamaniac

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTO: First Promotional Poster For “Star Wars: Episode IX” Surfaces Online




Talk about a busy poster.  But, 3PO with the crossbow is awesome!


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTO: First Promotional Poster For “Star Wars: Episode IX” Surfaces Online


Just coming over here to post this news.  Has this been confirmed as an "official" poster from Lucas Film?   Could be just a fan produced poster.


----------



## SJMajor67

*News 
*
Heading down to WDW tonight! It's only for a day, but still counts!


----------



## rteetz

crazy4wdw said:


> Just coming over here to post this news.  Has this been confirmed as an "official" poster from Lucas Film?   Could be just a fan produced poster.


Not confirmed.


----------



## rteetz

hertamaniac said:


> Talk about a busy poster.  But, 3PO with the crossbow is awesome!


Most Star Wars movie posters are similar in style to this one.


----------



## Moliphino

Firebird060 said:


> Talking about DLP  in peoples opinion what is the bare minimum number of days to feel like you have hit all the milestones?   Curious about peoples experiences on that.



Probably 2. We did 4 days (because of the way the package was setup, buy 2 nights get 2 nights free) and it was more than enough. We actually had a fifth day on our tickets that we didn't even use. Their Studios park doesn't have very much to do, Disneyland Park is lovely.


----------



## hertamaniac

rteetz said:


> Most Star Wars movie posters are similar in style to this one.



You're right, but Star Wars A New Hope style A theatrical poster was much more sparse.  It was actually released about 2 months after the movie was released domestically; I should have kept it .


----------



## Iowamomof4

crazy4wdw said:


> Just coming over here to post this news.  Has this been confirmed as an "official" poster from Lucas Film?   Could be just a fan produced poster.



The mods in the Star Wars fan group I belong to are calling it a fake and have a pretty good description of where each photo comes from to prove it's just fan-made.


----------



## rteetz

Iowamomof4 said:


> The mods in the Star Wars fan group I belong to are calling it a fake and have a pretty good description of where each photo comes from to prove it's just fan-made.


We shall find out soon enough. I am sure a poster/trailer/name will be announced at Celebration.


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> We shall find out soon enough. I am sure a poster/trailer/name will be announced at Celebration.



Absolutely.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> It did and I liked the movie as well but in terms of theming I just don’t think it fits with the grand.


Agreed. I think its a great idea just not for the GF but it would be cool to have a bar extending from BoG


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Stranger Things returning at Horror Nights 2019

http://universal.wdwinfo.com/stranger-things-is-returning-for-2019-halloween-horror-nights/


----------



## Moliphino

MissGina5 said:


> Agreed. I think its a great idea just not for the GF but it would be cool to have a bar extending from BoG



Just make Gaston's Tavern into an actual bar.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Moliphino said:


> Just make Gaston's Tavern into an actual bar.



And bring back the MEAT!!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Disney wishable plush line 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/all-new-c...line-coming-to-walt-disney-world-on-april-10/


----------



## afan

Firebird060 said:


> Talking about DLP  in peoples opinion what is the bare minimum number of days to feel like you have hit all the milestones?   Curious about peoples experiences on that.



I agree with the other's but it'll depend on when you are going, both month and year.  If it's busy, and I've seen the pics it gets busy, you'll need more time.  Then if you are going before stuff starts opening in studios it will take less time.  It also depends if it's just adults or kids because that'll change the rides, we only walked through their toy story, wdw rides are better.

We went the week before memorial day ladt year and it was quiet, though wed and Thurs were a bit more busy.  We did 4 nights/ 5 days because we got 2 nights free so we splurged for club which was great.  Check out my trip report in my sig if you want an idea of how our days were.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I will be shocked if that's a real episode 9 poster.


----------



## rteetz

*News 
*
Sleeping beauty castle update 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/photos-sleeping-beauty-castle-refurbishment-updates-3-26-19/


----------



## Tigger's ally

sherlockmiles said:


> And bring back the MEAT!!



Yeah, where the shank did it go?  

How can we ever expect to get our pudding?


----------



## mikepizzo

sherlockmiles said:


> And bring back the MEAT!!



I don't _swoon_ over practically any Disney snacks...but good lord that Pork Shank was something special...


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Sleeping beauty castle update
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/photos-sleeping-beauty-castle-refurbishment-updates-3-26-19/



I'm not expecting it, but still hoping for a miracle that it could finish up by our last day on 4/21.


----------



## Tigger's ally

wareagle57 said:


> I'm not expecting it, but still hoping for a miracle that it could finish up by our last day on 4/21.



Here's hoping it does.  Both for your sake and the little fact that we arrive on the 27th!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Rinse Bath & Body Co. Coming Soon to Downtown Disney District at Disneyland Resort


----------



## Clockwork

crazy4wdw said:


> Just coming over here to post this news.  Has this been confirmed as an "official" poster from Lucas Film?   Could be just a fan produced poster.


Not fan produced it’s a give away poster for Star Wars Celebration, there also was a character  reveal piece that leaked today. It’s not the final poster for the film but it’s a promotional one.


----------



## ksromack

osully said:


> Dumbo reviews... eek.
> 
> https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/dumbo_2019


Dd and I are seeing it Sunday.  I expect great things!



Firebird060 said:


> Talking about DLP  in peoples opinion what is the bare minimum number of days to feel like you have hit all the milestones?   Curious about peoples experiences on that.


Following this.  We were planning on 2 days next year.


sachilles said:


> I suppose by having the event at Epcot, instead of DHS, you remove the speculation that you "might" get early access into the new star wars land.
> 
> Another part of me also thinks this event has to be planned in advance....and maybe they hoped to give a dvc preview to these folks, but with earlier opening that altered things.
> 
> Though I wouldn't be surprised if there is some sort of star wars land related announcement at the event, as you have to assume a huge part of your target audience will be attendance.
> 
> ......just announced for DVC members, get your exclusive access and early reservation to the new star wars resort. Only $2599/night double occupancy, includes darth vader cupcake.
> 
> In all seriousness, you'd have a valuable group of people together to gauge certain ideas.


Well dh texted me this morning at work to see if I could get off work for this......it's already sold out!  Incidently, I couldn't take off work anyway.



hertamaniac said:


> Talk about a busy poster.  But, 3PO with the crossbow is awesome!






rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Stranger Things returning at Horror Nights 2019
> 
> http://universal.wdwinfo.com/stranger-things-is-returning-for-2019-halloween-horror-nights/


Well pooh.  When our trio was scheduled for mid Sept we could have gone to this....now that we moved our trip up a couple weeks it doesn't work.



sherlockmiles said:


> And bring back the MEAT!!


Yes!  That pork knuckle! Where's the meat?


----------



## FoxC63

osully said:


> Dumbo reviews... eek.
> 
> https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/dumbo_2019



We'll be seeing it tomorrow Thursday at 9pm.  Cannot wait!


----------



## Clockwork

Here’s the character reveal that also leaked.


----------



## Staarr11

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Disney wishable plush line
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/all-new-c...line-coming-to-walt-disney-world-on-april-10/


These look scary


----------



## Rivergirl2005

Has there been any news on the new fireworks show at HS? Is that happening this year?


----------



## rteetz

Rivergirl2005 said:


> Has there been any news on the new fireworks show at HS? Is that happening this year?


There is no new fireworks show at DHS. There is a new Disney animation projection show starting May 1st at DHS though.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Peter Rice Downplays Layoff Threat to Disney TV Staffers


----------



## crazy4wdw

Angelina Jolie in Talks to Make Marvel Debut With 'The Eternals'


----------



## rteetz

*News*

VIDEO: Marvel’s Iron Man VR Announced Exclusively for PlayStation VR


----------



## rteetz

*News*

SHOP: New Dumbo and Mrs. Jumbo Pandora Jewelry Charms Now Available Online


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Downtown Disney District 3/27/19 (Parking Structure Updates, Sugarboo & Co., New Merchandise, and More!)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Production Duo Jake Kasdan, Melvin Mar Sign Multi-Year Deal with Fox Television


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Meg Donnelly Named Radio Disney’s Next Big Thing


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Freeform Developing Animated Series; “Betches” & “Woman World”


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Freeform Announces Return Dates for “Grown-ish,” “Good Trouble,” and “Siren”


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Anger from Inside Out now has his own Open Edition MagicBand


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Seize Your Moment Open Edition Coco band featuring Miguel and Hector now out


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Special event impacting DHS May 1st

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/03/hollywood-studios-offerings-to-be.html


----------



## writerguyfl

sachilles said:


> I suppose by having the event at Epcot, instead of DHS, you remove the speculation that you "might" get early access into the new star wars land.





sachilles said:


> Now that I think about it.....just the value to Disney as a test kitchen on this event makes sense. Plenty of food booths to take advantage of capacity. Test what food items are a hit and what doesn't sell.



Given that Epcot hosts many private corporate events in the World Showcase area throughout the year, the Special Events staff almost certainly have a time-tested action plan for this type of things.  Plus, the hourly Cast Members stationed in World Showcase routinely transition from their "normal" jobs to crowd control every night.

I'd guess there will be zero need to train anyone at Epcot in order to make this event happen.  The same statement (probably) can't be said for an event at Disney's Hollywood Studios.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

       Bob Iger and James Cameron: Can the King of Hollywood Manage the King of the World?


----------



## Iowamomof4

*News
*
New dates for all 3 Disney After Hours have been released! Through May at MK and through June at AK and DHS.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

rteetz said:


> There is no new fireworks show at DHS. There is a new Disney animation projection show starting May 1st at DHS though.



Thank you!


----------



## unbanshee

*BREAKING: Disney bans smoking at all of their theme parks, water parks, and ESPN Wide World of Sports*

http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/break...heme-parks-banning-smoking-beginning-may-1st/


----------



## Lynne G

Smoking Ban.  I am not a smoker, and hate smelling the smoke, but that will certainly annoy a segment of the population.


----------



## Jetku

unbanshee said:


> *BREAKING: Disney bans smoking at all of their theme parks, water parks, and ESPN Wide World of Sports*
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/break...heme-parks-banning-smoking-beginning-may-1st/



Wow!!!  I’m legit surprised by this news. I see it as incredibly positive but I know this will be incredibly divisive to the point where I can see them walking it back a bit.


----------



## dina444444

Jetku said:


> Wow!!!  I’m legit surprised by this news. I see it as incredibly positive but I know this will be incredibly divisive to the point where I can see them walking it back a bit.


I’m not surprised at all. It’s been speculated for years now that the parks were going to become smoke free. They already don’t allow smoking at MHP and other hard ticket events and at Disneyland they’ve officially run out of places to but the smoking area once SWGE opens.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Jetku said:


> Wow!!!  I’m legit surprised by this news. I see it as incredibly positive but I know this will be incredibly divisive to the point where I can see them walking it back a bit.


It’s hard to tell as we have extremely tough smoking rules where I live and people have adapted.  I can see Disney sticking with this.

The 3 scenarios here that first popped into mind because we’ve had no smoking in public buildings for almost 20 years are:
- airports.  People must exit the building to smoke so entering again requires going through security.
- hospitals.  It always shocks me to see the number of people in wheelchairs, with IVs, etc, outside in freezing cold temps
- stadiums.  Going to a local NBA or MLB game means pushing them self as long as possible as once a person leaves the stadium for a smoke they cannot re-enter.

Disney has in and out privileges which will help guests who smoke but I think many are used to needing to go the distance when needed.


----------



## han22735

Here's the official Disney parks blog regarding smoking, strollers and loose ice...

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ext-park-visit/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q2wo0328190001A


----------



## TheMaxRebo

unbanshee said:


> *BREAKING: Disney bans smoking at all of their theme parks, water parks, and ESPN Wide World of Sports*
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/break...heme-parks-banning-smoking-beginning-may-1st/



Just saw this and am very surprised ... especially considering the number of international guests Disney gets given how in some countries smoking is much less restrictive - I can see this being issues for some of them

Part of me is happy though as hopefully this will help cut down on the number of people I always see smoking while not in the smoking areas 

Plus I will hopefully get less dirty looks when we pass someone smoking and one of my kids goes “Dad, doesn’t that person know smoking is bad for them?”


----------



## SaintsManiac

han22735 said:


> Here's the official Disney parks blog regarding smoking, strollers and loose ice...
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ext-park-visit/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q2wo0328190001A




This makes me so happy.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

In addition to smoking ban - Looks like May 1st is also date new stroller rules go into effect - and t is smaller than current guidelines - only 31” wise now .... also no loose or dry ice permitted (didn’t realize this was an issue)


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Special event impacting DHS May 1st
> 
> https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/03/hollywood-studios-offerings-to-be.html



And that just happens to be the day we are at HS.  Wonder what the special event will consist of.


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> In addition to smoking ban - Looks like May 1st is also date new stroller rules go into effect - and t is smaller than current guidelines - only 31” wise now .... also no loose or dry ice permitted (didn’t realize this was an issue)
> 
> View attachment 391159




I imagine people were dumping the ice places and causing a mess. I can totally see it happening.


----------



## MommaBerd

TheMaxRebo said:


> In addition to smoking ban - Looks like May 1st is also date new stroller rules go into effect - and t is smaller than current guidelines - only 31” wise now .... also no loose or dry ice permitted (didn’t realize this was an issue)
> 
> View attachment 391159



Yes - I didn’t realize loose ice has been an issue either. The weird part is that in the “tip” under the Ice section, it states, “‘You can visit any Quick-Service location for complimentary cups of ice for your cooler (you can also request complimentary cups of ice water to stay hydrated!),” recommends Disney Parks Moms Panelist Linda.”

So, I’m wondering if this is a security thing? Can people hide stuff underneath ice?


----------



## Tigger's ally

unbanshee said:


> *BREAKING: Disney bans smoking at all of their theme parks, water parks, and ESPN Wide World of Sports*
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/break...heme-parks-banning-smoking-beginning-may-1st/



One more thing happening when we are there.  While none of us smoke and welcome this in all it's glory, I can't help to remember back when I was 6 years old and had a day ruined at Disneyland when the hippies tried to take over.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SaintsManiac said:


> I imagine people were dumping the ice places and causing a mess. I can totally see it happening.



The loose ice I can see that aspect being an issue ... guess more I was surprised about the “dry ice” as didn’t realize people were Ben bringing that into the parks


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> The loose ice I can see that aspect being an issue ... guess more I was surprised about the “dry ice” as didn’t realize people were Ben bringing that into the parks




I really can't understand someone going through that trouble. I guess they do, though!


----------



## Sarah1024

TheMaxRebo said:


> The loose ice I can see that aspect being an issue ... guess more I was surprised about the “dry ice” as didn’t realize people were Ben bringing that into the parks


Who brings dry ice into the park???  It's expensive and you can't dispose of it anywhere safely!  

I imagine people were trying to hide alcohol under loose ice, and that is part of the reason why it is prohibited.  

Super excited about NO MORE stroller wagons (bye bye Keenz!!) and no more smoking in the parks!


----------



## Sarah1024

Iowamomof4 said:


> *News
> *
> New dates for all 3 Disney After Hours have been released! Through May at MK and through June at AK and DHS.


It's only once a week?  I thought it was more often than that for some reason.


----------



## themommy

Staarr11 said:


> These look scary


Those not only look scary, they are down right ugly in my opinion. Holy moly I wouldn’t want one in my house!


----------



## Iowamomof4

Sarah1024 said:


> It's only once a week?  I thought it was more often than that for some reason.


There were a few times at AK where they had it twice in the same week, but otherwise they've been once/week.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

unbanshee said:


> *BREAKING: Disney bans smoking at all of their theme parks, water parks, and ESPN Wide World of Sports*
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/break...heme-parks-banning-smoking-beginning-may-1st/


This is probably the best news story I have ever seen!!!


----------



## Sarah1024

Iowamomof4 said:


> There were a few times at AK where they had it twice in the same week, but otherwise they've been once/week.


Maybe I just read so many posts complaining about having to pay for nightly EMH access that used to be free that I assumed it was more often


----------



## Bay Max

Iowamomof4 said:


> *News
> *
> New dates for all 3 Disney After Hours have been released! Through May at MK and through June at AK and DHS.



Where did you see the June dates?  I can't find them.


----------



## Ensusieasm

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> This is probably the best news story I have ever seen!!!


I agree! Yay!


----------



## Ensusieasm

Tigger's ally said:


> One more thing happening when we are there.  While none of us smoke and welcome this in all it's glory, I can't help to remember back when I was 6 years old and had a day ruined at Disneyland when the hippies tried to take over.


? This happened?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Ensusieasm said:


> ? This happened?


Yes. They took over Tom Sawyers Island.


----------



## NJlauren

TheMaxRebo said:


> In addition to smoking ban - Looks like May 1st is also date new stroller rules go into effect - and t is smaller than current guidelines - only 31” wise now .... also no loose or dry ice permitted (didn’t realize this was an issue)
> 
> View attachment 391159



I’m really happy about the wagon/stroller change!  As a person with kids who are still in strollers, I find these massive ones a pain and the wagons are the worst!  I really hope they crack down...

Now to go measure my double stroller.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Ensusieasm said:


> ? This happened?


August 6, 1970.  I remember we had to leave in a hurry.  

http://nightflight.com/august-6-1970-the-day-the-yippies-invaded-disneyland/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Some more info on operational things for SWGE in Disneyland 

http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/disne...offered-no-standby-allowed-to-enter-the-land/


----------



## Ensusieasm

Tigger's ally said:


> August 6, 1970.  I remember we had to leave in a hurry.
> 
> http://nightflight.com/august-6-1970-the-day-the-yippies-invaded-disneyland/


Thanks for the info. I will have to read up on this!


----------



## sachilles

I'm happy with the smoking ban, but honestly didn't ever notice it much anyway.
Considering they aren't really having an issue filling the parks, they can afford to discourage the few the ban will alienate.

Certainly won't help some of the already cranky parents, if they are going through withdrawal for a week.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Some more info on operational things for SWGE in Disneyland
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/disne...offered-no-standby-allowed-to-enter-the-land/



It will be really interesting to see how they handle the part about wanting people to only be in GE for a "window of time" with both a start and end time ... how will that be enforced?  have like color coded bracelets that are good for a certain amount of time and then kick people out?


----------



## Iowamomof4

Bay Max said:


> Where did you see the June dates?  I can't find them.



For which park? MK only extended dates through May, but DHS and AK have dates through June.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

sachilles said:


> I'm happy with the smoking ban, but honestly didn't ever notice it much anyway.
> Considering they aren't really having an issue filling the parks, they can afford to discourage the few the ban will alienate.
> 
> Certainly won't help some of the already cranky parents, if they are going through withdrawal for a week.



consider yourself lucky ... feels like we always encounter smokers - and generally they are no where near the smoking section.  hate having my kids and cloud of smoke comes up and trying to avoid it, etc.


----------



## Sarah1024

TheMaxRebo said:


> It will be really interesting to see how they handle the part about wanting people to only be in GE for a "window of time" with both a start and end time ... how will that be enforced?  have like color coded bracelets that are good for a certain amount of time and then kick people out?


I imagine it would have to be something super visible like that.


----------



## SG131

Now if only they’d move the smoking section at pop. Literally half the resort has to walk past it to get to the food court. Ruins my appetite quick!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

han22735 said:


> Here's the official Disney parks blog regarding smoking, strollers and loose ice...
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ext-park-visit/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q2wo0328190001A


looks like they did reduce the size on the stroller so it wasn't a typo. But the good news is there should still be plenty of ones that are within that size limitation


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

The ice thing is interesting-not the dry ice part but about the loose ice. I'm guessing CM will be opening coolers to make sure? Never brought a cooler in but did they used to ask to look inside before?


----------



## siren0119

TheMaxRebo said:


> It will be really interesting to see how they handle the part about wanting people to only be in GE for a "window of time" with both a start and end time ... how will that be enforced?  have like color coded bracelets that are good for a certain amount of time and then kick people out?



That would make sense - it's kind of what they already do for MNSSHP (just in reverse - party goers get wristbands and everyone without one is ushered out of the park at party time).  SWGE is a smaller acreage than MK so they could use a similar "sweep the park" strategy at certain intervals through the day.



Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> The ice thing is interesting-not the dry ice part but about the loose ice. I'm guessing CM will be opening coolers to make sure? Never brought a cooler in but did they used to ask to look inside before?



Yep the last few times we went they absolutely looked in our cooler.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> looks like they did reduce the size on the stroller so it wasn't a typo. But the good news is there should still be plenty of ones that are within that size limitation



yeah, i think most of the standard/common ones will be fine - including ones that most of the stroller rental companies use.  even the double wide ones like the Citi Mini Double which is a common one to rent is 29.75″ wide

I think it is the ones with the big wheels, like the jogging strollers, that will be most impacted ... and wagons of course - but as far as regular strollers, definitely are still plenty of options


----------



## rteetz

*News*

ABC Commissary Counter Service Now Taking Dining Reservations at Disney’s Hollywood Studios


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More Disneyland info, new garage is Pixar Pals Parking, costume guidelines to stay the same

https://www.micechat.com/220704-breaking-news-disneyland-star-wars-land-details/


----------



## Bay Max

Iowamomof4 said:


> For which park? MK only extended dates through May, but DHS and AK have dates through June.



Ahhhh..  I was looking for MK.

Thanks.


----------



## SG131

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> ABC Commissary Counter Service Now Taking Dining Reservations at Disney’s Hollywood Studios


WOW. I have a hard enough time planning all my TS in advance.  I'm not looking forward to having to make reservations for my CS too.  That's way to planned for me.


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> ABC Commissary Counter Service Now Taking Dining Reservations at Disney’s Hollywood Studios


  There is no mention of a change so guessing this will remain as a Quick Service credit for those using the Disney Dining Plan?  This is how breakfast and lunch work at BoG.


----------



## rteetz

scrappinginontario said:


> There is no mention of a change so guessing this will remain as a Quick Service credit for those using the Disney Dining Plan?  This is how breakfast and lunch work at BoG.


This is probably SWGE related. Giving people an option for a reservation during the crowds.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disneyland to use a virtual queue for Galaxy's Edge after the June 23rd expiration of the mandatory reservation window.  No word on what WDW will do but I would imagine if this works well they could do something similar

http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/disne...visit-star-wars-galaxys-edge-after-june-23rd/


----------



## Capang

sachilles said:


> I'm happy with the smoking ban, but honestly didn't ever notice it much anyway.
> Considering they aren't really having an issue filling the parks, they can afford to discourage the few the ban will alienate.
> 
> Certainly won't help some of the already cranky parents, if they are going through withdrawal for a week.


Especially if those cranky parents don't have a ginormous wagon to cart around all their stuff. Extra cranky parents.

This trip I have encountered zero smokers BUT I have seen parents blatantly run over people's feet without apologizing, park giant double wide strollers in the path of narrow women's bathrooms then yell at every person trying to step over it, parents that completely clog every walkway with giant wagons while they decide which way to go, and parents yelling at bus drivers who told them to move their strollers off the top of the wheelchair/scooter seats on the buses.

This stroller thing makes me so happy. So, so, so very happy.


----------



## ksromack

Iowamomof4 said:


> *News
> *
> New dates for all 3 Disney After Hours have been released! Through May at MK and through June at AK and DHS.


I wonder if SWGE will be included in DAH?  Has that been addressed yet? 



unbanshee said:


> *BREAKING: Disney bans smoking at all of their theme parks, water parks, and ESPN Wide World of Sports*
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/break...heme-parks-banning-smoking-beginning-may-1st/


My hubby is an e-cig user and I just prepared him for this.  There isn't tar in these and emmision from them hasn't been shown to be harmful to others....obviously it's still probably harmful for him but I'll take this as opposed to real cigs.  In any case, I guess they've included e-cigs because it's difficult to tell the difference from a distance.  



han22735 said:


> Here's the official Disney parks blog regarding smoking, strollers and loose ice...
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ext-park-visit/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q2wo0328190001A


We will have to pay attention to this as I'm sure we'll need a stroller in December with our granddaughter.  This will be totally new to me as we've never had toddler age children with us at Disney!  Actually I do remember one time in December when my kids were 4 and 5.  I did have a double stroller that I must have rented.  I have no recollection of this but I have a photo to prove it!  Do you stroller users believe it's easier to bring your own or rent one while at WDW?  I know my granddaughter has a cadillac of a stroller so I hope it meets specs if we do decide to bring it.  I would think it would be helpful in the airports as well?


----------



## sachilles

Ultimately I think the stroller things serves a few different purposes. I do think there is a financial benefit to disney. I think they'll get more stroller rental income as folks that don't have small enough strollers will have to rent one. Since folks won't have 50000 cubic feet of storage in their cart/stroller, they'll now have to make more in park supply purchases rather than carrying it in. I think this might help make the bag check lines move a little better in the mornings as well. I think you also must consider gondola transportation as well, enforcing the standard will make it easier to load and unload the gondolas(also buses and boats)


----------



## iamfathom

unbanshee said:


> *BREAKING: Disney bans smoking at all of their theme parks, water parks, and ESPN Wide World of Sports*
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/break...heme-parks-banning-smoking-beginning-may-1st/



Now they need to do this at DLP, or at least enforce the existing in-park ban.

Last time I was there I saw a group of about 4 in Discovery Land all smoking with a cast member close by who said nothing.


----------



## NJlauren

I’m really interested to see if they enforce the new stroller rules....

I hope they do, but honestly I’m doubtful, I will be watching for this one!


----------



## gwynne

NJlauren said:


> I’m really interested to see if they inforce the new stroller rules....
> 
> I hope they do, but honestly I’m doubtful, I will be watching for this one!


I think they really mean it about the wagon-strollers.  But, I agree, we'll see.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ksromack said:


> I wonder if SWGE will be included in DAH? Has that been addressed yet?



They have said that at WDW Galaxy's edge will be part of the regular extra magic hours (so the morning/evening ones that come with staying on property) but they haven't mention anything about access to it during separate paid events like DAH


----------



## Iowamomof4

ksromack said:


> I wonder if SWGE will be included in DAH?  Has that been addressed yet?



No word on that and the new slate of dates doesn't include August/September yet.


----------



## NJlauren

gwynne said:


> I think they really mean it about the wagon-strollers.  But, I agree, we'll see.



I hope so!  They wagons are really horrible!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

gwynne said:


> I think they really mean it about the wagon-strollers.  But, I agree, we'll see.



That is one thing this really does is make it much more clear that NO WAGONS are allowed - seems before the Keenz was a gray area since you could push it (the old rule was just things that are pulled are not allowed) so this seems to make that a much more clear rule

As to the strollers, will see how they enforce it - are they going to have tape measure to measure anything that might be close to the 31"?   Have a list of stroller brands and models that are allowed vs not allowed?


----------



## yesdnil

ksromack said:


> My hubby is an e-cig user and I just prepared him for this.  There isn't tar in these and emmision from them hasn't been shown to be harmful to others....obviously it's still probably harmful for him but I'll take this as opposed to real cigs.  In any case, I guess they've included e-cigs because it's difficult to tell the difference from a distance.



That's great for your hubby, but some people (like me) are actually highly allergic to the liquid used in e-cigs and vapes. It's been really hard to avoid exposure to them in the parks for me in previous years, especially since people don't think they have to follow the smoking guidelines with them. Hopefully, with this rule change, CMs will enforce this better.


----------



## siren0119

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disneyland to use a virtual queue for Galaxy's Edge after the June 23rd expiration of the mandatory reservation window.  No word on what WDW will do but I would imagine if this works well they could do something similar
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/disne...visit-star-wars-galaxys-edge-after-june-23rd/



It's pretty smart and would encourage folks to explore the rest of the park during their "wait" time. If they do this at HS that could mean LOTS of traffic in the rest of the park. Good for Dis, not awesome for the rest of us LOL


----------



## themommy

unbanshee said:


> *BREAKING: Disney bans smoking at all of their theme parks, water parks, and ESPN Wide World of Sports*
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/break...heme-parks-banning-smoking-beginning-may-1st/


 I realize this makes most of you very happy but, it does not make all of us happy. I also do not appreciate being lied to by Disney. A year and a half ago the cast member doing our keys to the kingdom tour told us that within four years, smoking would be banned. In November  2018 I wrote Disney and asked about it. I did however keep my email and just replied back to them again with my disappointment. I tried to upload a picture of the email here but it is telling me it is too large. But here is the quote from Disney that really ticks me off “Please know that there is no intention to phase out smoking sections entirely.”  They flat out lied.  And before anyone says that Victoria Bonny from Guest Experience Services might not have known, she represents the company and should have known.   I won’t be talking any further about this in here because apparently you are allowed to put down smoking but not the other way around. I just wanted to get my voice heard about getting lied to.


----------



## yesdnil

themommy said:


> I realize this makes most of you very happy but, it does not make all of us happy. I also do not appreciate being lied to by Disney. A year and a half ago the cast member doing our keys to the kingdom tour told us that within four years, smoking would be banned. In November  2018 I wrote Disney and asked about it. I did however keep my email and just replied back to them again with my disappointment. I tried to upload a picture of the email here but it is telling me it is too large. But here is the quote from Disney that really ticks me off “Please know that there is no intention to phase out smoking sections entirely.”  They flat out lied.  And before anyone says that Victoria Bonny from Guest Experience Services might not have known, she represents the company and should have known.   I won’t be talking any further about this in here because apparently you are allowed to put down smoking but not the other way around. I just wanted to get my voice heard about getting lied to.


They didn't lie. There are still smoking areas at the resorts and at Disney Springs, as well as outside each park. They're only getting rid of the smoking sections _in_ the parks.


----------



## rteetz

I just want to point out we have a thread for stroller talk and a thread for smoking.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

siren0119 said:


> It's pretty smart and would encourage folks to explore the rest of the park during their "wait" time. If they do this at HS that could mean LOTS of traffic in the rest of the park. Good for Dis, not awesome for the rest of us LOL



I think they had to do something at Disneyland as there just isn't room for long queues of people waiting to get in

Hope for something similar at DHS as I would rather be able to even just hang out at baseline taphouse or something waiting for my time to queue - but do agree that I could picture all these people there just for Star Wars wandering around wondering what all this other junk was


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

rteetz said:


> I just want to point out we have a thread for stroller talk and a thread for smoking.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Additional Disney After Hours 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...y-world-resort/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q2wo0328190006A


----------



## hertamaniac

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Dumbo premiere was tonight. Many saying it’s one of the best Tim Burton live action films. Many also noting it’s not completely like the original using many new aspects to give a fresh take.
> 
> Also the full Baby Mine song is now available for download.
> 
> I am very excited to see this film.



Well, tonight/tomorrow is D-Day (Dumbo Day)!  Tonight's showings at our local theaters are very limited (Imax 2D).


----------



## danikoski

TheMaxRebo said:


> The loose ice I can see that aspect being an issue ... guess more I was surprised about the “dry ice” as didn’t realize people were Ben bringing that into the parks



And a cooler full of dry ice can get dangerous if dumped in an enclosed area.


----------



## Sarah1024

TheMaxRebo said:


> That is one thing this really does is make it much more clear that NO WAGONS are allowed - seems before the Keenz was a gray area since you could push it (the old rule was just things that are pulled are not allowed) so this seems to make that a much more clear rule
> 
> As to the strollers, will see how they enforce it - are they going to have tape measure to measure anything that might be close to the 31"?   Have a list of stroller brands and models that are allowed vs not allowed?


They have a painted box with the dimensions allowed.  I am happy about the Keenz (and am bringing two small children in September and December).  And it's kind of hilarious to watch everyone breaking down over it on Facebook groups right now.  It's just a stroller.  Get over it.  There's a change.org petition.  So extra.


----------



## randumb0

Is there no news on Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railway? This was supposed to open before SWGE


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hertamaniac said:


> Well, tonight/tomorrow is D-Day (Dumbo Day)!  Tonight's showings at our local theaters are very limited (Imax 2D).




Seems very divisive ... reviews I have seen are basically that is is great or the worst movie ever made


----------



## JaxDad

rteetz said:


> I just want to point out we have a thread for stroller talk and a thread for smoking.


So, you're banning smoking discussions from this thread? I bet some people still sneak in some smoking discussions, thinking nobody is really paying attention...


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disneyland to use a virtual queue for Galaxy's Edge after the June 23rd expiration of the mandatory reservation window.  No word on what WDW will do but I would imagine if this works well they could do something similar
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/disne...visit-star-wars-galaxys-edge-after-june-23rd/


I did wonder a few weeks back if they would do something like they did for HP with a return ticket time. This is basically a modern way of doing it. Seems to make sense too. I'm happy about it but still have questions about how it will work (of course lol).


1) People who don't have smart phones or phones that are new enough to support the DLR app what will happen for them? Will there be a kiosk they go to to get a return ticket? This is me assuming you'll be able to reserve via your phone as well.
2) Will it operate the way legacy FP does with the time slots or are guests actually be able to pick what time works for them?
3) Does this mean once the spots are gone they are gone? Meaning will people be completely out of luck if they didn't get there early enough in the park to reserve a time
4) Will this lead to the parks being really clogged up in the morning since people want to get into the gates so they can actually reserve their time for that day

*Note I know eventually my questions will be answered just thinking out loud here lol.


----------



## siren0119

JaxDad said:


> So, you're banning smoking discussions from this thread? I bet some people still sneak in some smoking discussions, thinking nobody is really paying attention...



LOL no, it's just easier to consolidate the discussions that generate a LOT of response into their own threads.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I did wonder a few weeks back if they would do something like they did for HP with a return ticket time. This is basically a modern way of doing it. Seems to make sense too. I'm happy about it but still have questions about how it will work (of course lol).
> 
> 
> 1) People who don't have smart phones or phones that are new enough to support the DLR app what will happen for them? Will there be a kiosk they go to to get a return ticket? This is me assuming you'll be able to reserve via your phone as well.
> 2) Will it operate the way legacy FP does with the time slots or are guests actually be able to pick what time works for them?
> 3) Does this mean once the spots are gone they are gone? Meaning will people be completely out of luck if they didn't get there early enough in the park to reserve a time
> 4) Will this lead to the parks being really clogged up in the morning since people want to get into the gates so they can actually reserve their time for that day
> 
> *Note I know eventually my questions will be answered just thinking out loud here lol.



I do think #3 is interesting ... how will they handle it if someone says they planned their trip just to go to GE and at 10am all the slots are gone?  I mean, maybe it wont' be that bad, but I can see some angry people if that situation comes up


----------



## Mika02

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Freeform Announces Return Dates for “Grown-ish,” “Good Trouble,” and “Siren”



So the only show I still watch on Freeform is Grownish. But I absolutely abhor these split seasons. I wish they would stop doing them.



AMusicLifeForMe said:


> This is probably the best news story I have ever seen!!!



Me too as an asthmatic it can be so difficult to get through the people in the park smoking. I only wish it was April 1 instead of May 1 so I could enjoy my trip fully.


----------



## siren0119

TheMaxRebo said:


> I do think #3 is interesting ... how will they handle it if someone says they planned their trip just to go to GE and at 10am all the slots are gone?  I mean, maybe it wont' be that bad, but I can see some angry people if that situation comes up



I'm sure it will be the same group who didn't plan ahead when Jedi training first started and you HAD to do RD to get a time slot, yes this is on a larger scale being a whole land, but the principle is the same. We are getting plenty of advanced notice on things and if folks fail to pre-plan, it's going to be because they didn't pay attention. I'm sure those "treasured guests" will be in the minority.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

siren0119 said:


> I'm sure it will be the same group who didn't plan ahead when Jedi training first started and you HAD to do RD to get a time slot, yes this is on a larger scale being a whole land, but the principle is the same. We are getting plenty of advanced notice on things and if folks fail to pre-plan, it's going to be because they didn't pay attention. I'm sure those "treasured guests" will be in the minority.



Maybe I am making it worse in my head but just picturing a lot of people that are not Disney fans and normally wouldn't come so aren't up to speed on everything but are Star Wars fans and want to see the area 

that was always one reason I hated the old Fastpass System as they would run out for the day, sometimes very early in the day, but you wouldn't know until you got there on any specific day


----------



## Sarah1024

TheMaxRebo said:


> I do think #3 is interesting ... how will they handle it if someone says they planned their trip just to go to GE and at 10am all the slots are gone?  I mean, maybe it wont' be that bad, but I can see some angry people if that situation comes up


I mean if you show up at 10am thinking you'll get a same day pass, kind of shame on you.


----------



## Firebird060

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I did wonder a few weeks back if they would do something like they did for HP with a return ticket time. This is basically a modern way of doing it. Seems to make sense too. I'm happy about it but still have questions about how it will work (of course lol).
> 
> 
> 1) People who don't have smart phones or phones that are new enough to support the DLR app what will happen for them? Will there be a kiosk they go to to get a return ticket? This is me assuming you'll be able to reserve via your phone as well.
> 2) Will it operate the way legacy FP does with the time slots or are guests actually be able to pick what time works for them?
> 3) Does this mean once the spots are gone they are gone? Meaning will people be completely out of luck if they didn't get there early enough in the park to reserve a time
> 4) Will this lead to the parks being really clogged up in the morning since people want to get into the gates so they can actually reserve their time for that day
> 
> *Note I know eventually my questions will be answered just thinking out loud here lol.



So from a technical stand point I will make some assumptions.  For number 1  I suspect there will be a kiosk or several.  For number 2  I will assume that yes there will be slots available but I suspect they will fill up pretty quickly. I also assume that because the article they mention a small wait they are going to have to stagger the availability for there being less available towards later in the day because i feel people will stay longer than expected so it will be more full towards the end. As for number 3 I am quite sure once they are gone they will be gone, because it will be hard to move people out, just because someone misses there entrance time doesn't mean a slot will open up for another guest as for number 4. Yes parks will be clogged, especially since you need your ticket to be activated before you can book your GE timeslot and since we know there will a limited number of return times that will mean the earlier you get in the park the better chance you have to get into GE


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Sarah1024 said:


> I mean if you show up at 10am thinking you'll get a same day pass, kind of shame on you.



see, to me that is crazy to not be able to get in to a place if you show up that early

I hated that about the old fast pass system that they would run out of FP that early at times


----------



## samsteele

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> ABC Commissary Counter Service Now Taking Dining Reservations at Disney’s Hollywood Studios


Nobody wants to eat at ABC Commissary. Everyone and their granny wants to eat GE Docking Bay 7. But if reserved time slot enforced at GE, then some will have to eat at ABC and wherever they can find a seat while they wait for their chance to get into GE. 

This is where HS QS really shows itself as a hot mess. QS has been poor here for years. You'd think they would do a menu revamp of Rizzo's or another large venue to deal with this. ADRs for ABC is not even a decent bandaid solution.


----------



## siren0119

TheMaxRebo said:


> Maybe I am making it worse in my head but just picturing a lot of people that are not Disney fans and normally wouldn't come so aren't up to speed on everything but are Star Wars fans and want to see the area
> 
> that was always one reason I hated the old Fastpass System as they would run out for the day, sometimes very early in the day, but you wouldn't know until you got there on any specific day



Maybe, although those SW fans are also VERY used to strategizing and planning for early access to get coveted time slots at conventions. They aren't the typical "treasured guest" who expects Disney to throw the world at their feet because they paid their admission lol


----------



## Sarah1024

TheMaxRebo said:


> see, to me that is crazy to not be able to get in to a place if you show up that early
> 
> I hated that about the old fast pass system that they would run out of FP that early at times


I imagine that it won't be like that forever.  But in the first month or two?  Probably.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Sarah1024 said:


> I imagine that it won't be like that forever.  But in the first month or two?  Probably.



yeah, like I said, I might be blowing it up in my mind.  I definitely think for the few few months people should plan accordingly and expect craziness ... I was thinking more long term if a year from now someone shows up at 10 and is shut out that would seem a bit much


----------



## fatmanatee

TheMaxRebo said:


> I do think #3 is interesting ... how will they handle it if someone says they planned their trip just to go to GE and at 10am all the slots are gone?  I mean, maybe it wont' be that bad, but I can see some angry people if that situation comes up




We're certainly going to find out soon but they're definitely trying to find a balance with these visiting windows in order to give everyone an opportunity and I'm very curious about the details.


----------



## gwynne

siren0119 said:


> Maybe, although those SW fans are also VERY used to strategizing and planning for early access to get coveted time slots at conventions. They aren't the typical "treasured guest" who expects Disney to throw the world at their feet because they paid their admission lol


I'm certain the big SW fans will pass the word via multiple social media platforms.


----------



## mollmoll4

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> ABC Commissary Counter Service Now Taking Dining Reservations at Disney’s Hollywood Studios



Tad early for April fools, isn't it?


----------



## samsteele

TheMaxRebo said:


> for the few few months people should plan accordingly and expect craziness


But GE entrance slots really complicate guests ability to plan both FP+ for other HS attractions and also ADRs. If this actually happens, maybe the best we can do is rope drop (or arrive much earlier) hope to visit GE in the morning, book FP+ mid afternoon onward and not bother with any ADRs until dinner.

GE entrance slots would impact HS park wide. Impacting lunch ADRs (who would want to make one and lose precious GE time) and ride times Toy Story plus traditional favs like TT. Mindblowing.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> I do think #3 is interesting ... how will they handle it if someone says they planned their trip just to go to GE and at 10am all the slots are gone?  I mean, maybe it wont' be that bad, but I can see some angry people if that situation comes up


Yeah it's going to be hard to balance I'm sure because of the demand.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Sarah1024 said:


> I mean if you show up at 10am thinking you'll get a same day pass, *kind of shame on you*.


 I wouldn't use that wording personally.

There's a difference in not being able to get a FP for something under the Legacy system because you showed up at 10 and now you're left with Standby (or if using MP hoping someone cancelled and you can pick up that FP) and being completely left out. I raised this question when Jimmy Fallon was announced to be virtual queue as well. No one can predict just when the passes will run out. You going to say "Shame on you" if the passes for instance run out at 9am? Or 8:30am? Not saying they would run out at that time but still the logic holds. That's why I posed the question with crowds. Imagine standing in line waiting to get in early in the morning, you didn't show up at 10am, you showed up early, only you're now waiting in line to get in. Now imagine the people in front of you getting in and booking all those slots before you could. 

This just is a situation that for those going in the very early days won't be able to predict.



Sarah1024 said:


> I imagine that it won't be like that forever.  But in the first month or two?  Probably.


I'm not sure it will be that short, could be, but I think this is something Disney will have in place for an undetermined time period meaning no end time considered at this point. It may only be truly needed for a short time or they could find themselves needing it for longer.

Possibly adding to the time needed is when Rise of the Resistence opens. Depending on when it's supposed to open I could see Disney keeping it on for longer--might seem strange to have time slots for a time, remove the time slots only to add them back on all within a relatively short time period.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

samsteele said:


> But GE entrance slots really complicate guests ability to plan both FP+ for other HS attractions and also ADRs. If this actually happens, maybe the best we can do is rope drop (or arrive much earlier) hope to visit GE in the morning, book FP+ mid afternoon onward and not bother with any ADRs until dinner.
> 
> GE entrance slots would impact HS park wide. Impacting lunch ADRs (who would want to make one and lose precious GE time) and ride times Toy Story plus traditional favs like TT. Mindblowing.



yeah, good point - why I hated the old FP system as you never knew if you would get a FP ticket and if you did what time it would be fore ... and this is like blending this with a ton of other pre-planned things.  What if you return time is right in the middle of a previously planned ADR or FP+?  What about after Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railway opens and you get a covered FP+ for it and it conflicts with the GE entrance time you get?


Guess almost need to plan one day at DHS for just GE and then plan around that with whatever you can and for other "must do" things in the park plan for another day or something


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, good point - why I hated the old FP system as you never knew if you would get a FP ticket and if you did what time it would be fore ... and this is like blending this with a ton of other pre-planned things.  What if you return time is right in the middle of a previously planned ADR or FP+?  What about after Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railway opens and you get a covered FP+ for it and it conflicts with the GE entrance time you get?
> 
> 
> Guess almost need to plan one day at DHS for just GE and then plan around that with whatever you can and for other "must do" things in the park plan for another day or something


Granted my husband and I place ADRs very low on our list but we did miss the ability to modify our FPs and pick for later times like you can in WDW's system when we went to DLR earlier this month. It was very nice to be able to pick up cancelled FPs and get more FPs using MP but the time slot was the time slot. You can obviously not take the FP for the time period but I'd imagine that a time slot to enter SWGE as in the land itself will make it harder to do any sort of rough planning. It will be worse for WDW because you can pre-book FPs but it will still be an issue for both DLR and WDW in terms of a plan even if you take out ADRs (though 1 ADR we'll be wanting to get is for the Space restaurant lol).


----------



## samsteele

TheMaxRebo said:


> Guess almost need to plan one day at DHS for just GE and then plan around that with whatever you can and for other "must do" things in the park plan for another day or something


Would have liked to hit HS one evening for Slinky and RnR - maybe even take gondola from Epcot - but if park closes early for capacity with GE crowds, that strategy is a no go. Interesting times.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

samsteele said:


> Would have liked to hit HS one evening for Slinky and RnR - maybe even take gondola from Epcot - but if park closes early for capacity with GE crowds, that strategy is a no go. Interesting times.



Capacity for the park will be interesting too - especially for people that want in to do the Non-GE things.


----------



## SG131

TheMaxRebo said:


> Capacity for the park will be interesting too - especially for people that want in to do the Non-GE things.


They'd be better off snaking the line for GE out of the park so it doesn't totally screw up capacity.


----------



## jlundeen

We're only planning to visit DHS on our next trip IF there is the Early Morning Magic offered, which from what I have read, doesn't seem to be being extended beyond SW:GE opening...  have I said lately how disappointed we are that our next trip, (which we purposely planned for, made resort/flight reservations for, got tickets for,  well before the best guesses of opening), will be heavily impacted by SW:GE, and NOT in a good way.  It's the gift that just keeps on giving.


----------



## Sarah1024

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I wouldn't use that wording personally.
> 
> There's a difference in not being able to get a FP for something under the Legacy system because you showed up at 10 and now you're left with Standby (or if using MP hoping someone cancelled and you can pick up that FP) and being completely left out. I raised this question when Jimmy Fallon was announced to be virtual queue as well. No one can predict just when the passes will run out. You going to say "Shame on you" if the passes for instance run out at 9am? Or 8:30am? Not saying they would run out at that time but still the logic holds. That's why I posed the question with crowds. Imagine standing in line waiting to get in early in the morning, you didn't show up at 10am, you showed up early, only you're now waiting in line to get in. Now imagine the people in front of you getting in and booking all those slots before you could.
> 
> This just is a situation that for those going in the very early days won't be able to predict.
> 
> I'm not sure it will be that short, could be, but I think this is something Disney will have in place for an undetermined time period meaning no end time considered at this point. It may only be truly needed for a short time or they could find themselves needing it for longer.
> 
> Possibly adding to the time needed is when Rise of the Resistence opens. Depending on when it's supposed to open I could see Disney keeping it on for longer--might seem strange to have time slots for a time, remove the time slots only to add them back on all within a relatively short time period.


I think in the beginning month or two (or however long they do this virtual queue) you have to plan ahead.  Look at Pandora and TSL and the crowds in the morning.  If you want to be guaranteed access into the land, you have to get there early.  You cannot just show up halfway through the day on September 5th and be mad when you can't get into the land.  There are lots of things you have to plan ahead for, and if you don't, you don't get access.  ADR's are at 180 days.  FP's are at 60 days.  And you have to rope drop Jedi Training and show up an hour beforehand to get a good seat at parades and fireworks.  Just as I wouldn't expect any of those opportunities if I was late to them, I wouldn't expect access to the land if I were late either.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Sarah1024 said:


> I think in the beginning month or two (or however long they do this virtual queue) you have to plan ahead.  Look at Pandora and TSL and the crowds in the morning.  If you want to be guaranteed access into the land, you have to get there early.  You cannot just show up halfway through the day on September 5th and be mad when you can't get into the land.  There are lots of things you have to plan ahead for, and if you don't, you don't get access.  ADR's are at 180 days.  FP's are at 60 days.  And you have to rope drop Jedi Training and show up an hour beforehand to get a good seat at parades and fireworks.  Just as I wouldn't expect any of those opportunities if I was late to them, I wouldn't expect access to the land if I were late either.


I'm thinking you didn't read my whole comment



Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> No one can predict just when the passes will run out. You going to say "Shame on you" if the passes for instance run out at 9am? Or 8:30am? Not saying they would run out at that time but still the logic holds. That's why I posed the question with crowds. Imagine standing in line waiting to get in early in the morning, you didn't show up at 10am, you showed up early, only you're now waiting in line to get in. Now imagine the people in front of you getting in and booking all those slots before you could.





And we don't need to go into all the planning that *can* be involved with a trip to Disney



You keep saying "late to them" like you assume people are showing up late..


----------



## MGMmjl

A bit more information about the enhancements at the ABC Commissary:

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-abc-commissary-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


> Over the next few months, the restaurant will be undergoing some exciting enhancements as part of the ongoing transformation of Disney’s Hollywood Studios. Some of these enhancements include self-serve beverage stations, new Art-Deco-inspired elements and furnishings, and a savory new Pot Roast served over mashed potatoes and root vegetables with beef gravy and onion straws.


----------



## Sarah1024

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I'm thinking you didn't read my whole comment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we don't need to go into all the planning that *can* be involved with a trip to Disney
> 
> 
> 
> You keep saying "late to them" like you assume people are showing up late..


10 am would be considered "late" to me when a park opens at 8am, which was the original post.  Really even showing up an hour after park opening would be late, to me, if you really want to be guaranteed access.  WDW could skip all of this by having reservation access just like DL.  I'm hoping for that, to avoid disappointment and crowds the first month or so.  I think they're waiting to see what happens in Cali before committing to anything.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Sarah1024 said:


> 10 am would be considered "late" to me when a park opens at 8am, which was the original post.  Really even showing up an hour after park opening would be late, to me, if you really want to be guaranteed access.  WDW could skip all of this by having reservation access just like DL.  I'm hoping for that, to avoid disappointment and crowds the first month or so.  I think they're waiting to see what happens in Cali before committing to anything.


Again I feel compelled to say you didn't read my whole comment:


Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> You going to say "Shame on you" if the *passes for instance run out at 9am? Or 8:30am?* Not saying they would run out at that time but still the logic holds. That's why I posed the question with crowds. Imagine standing in line waiting to get in early in the morning, *you didn't show up at 10am, you showed up early,* only you're now waiting in line to get in. Now imagine the people in front of you getting in and booking all those slots before you could.



You said blanketed statement of 10am irrespective of opening time in your prior comments. Then you switched to talking about halfway through the day.

And FTR I was talking about DLR. DLR is the one to have the reservations in place after all......WDW is not yet announced.

In any case agree to disagree and move on.


----------



## hertamaniac

TheMaxRebo said:


> Seems very divisive ... reviews I have seen are basically that is is great or the worst movie ever made



That's OK.  I also thought Lady in the Water was a great movie too so criticism doesn't phase me.  

Still, just the soundtrack and the previews I've seen so far shouldn't set me up for disappointment.  I just want to watch it in Imax 2D for the 1st time to get a better flavor.


----------



## Mr. lncredible

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Again I feel compelled to say you didn't read my whole comment:
> 
> 
> You said blanketed statement of 10am irrespective of opening time in your prior comments. Then you switched to talking about halfway through the day.
> 
> And FTR I was talking about DLR. DLR is the one to have the reservations in place after all......WDW is not yet announced.
> 
> In any case agree to disagree and move on.


Can we let this go already?


----------



## Sarah1024

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Again I feel compelled to say you didn't read my whole comment:
> 
> 
> You said blanketed statement of 10am irrespective of opening time in your prior comments. Then you switched to talking about halfway through the day.
> 
> And FTR I was talking about DLR. DLR is the one to have the reservations in place after all......WDW is not yet announced.
> 
> In any case agree to disagree and move on.


I would say "Sorry, show up earlier tomorrow"  It's going to be crowded.  The people who show up early are going to get the advantage.  I don't know how you would get around that unless you have a virtual sign-up online beforehand.  I guess we don't agree on the being in the park early part, and we can move on.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Mr. lncredible said:


> Can we let this go already?


Um..yes. which is why I said agree to disagree and move on lol


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Sarah1024 said:


> I guess we don't agree on the being in the park early part, and we can move on.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

looks like Jessie's Critter Carousel is in soft opening or media testing or something:


----------



## hertamaniac

JaxDad said:


> So, you're banning smoking discussions from this thread? I bet some people still sneak in some smoking discussions, thinking nobody is really paying attention...



This reminded of an employee.  He was on a "smoke break" near the end of our day.  I deliberately left a few minutes early that day, in full eyesight of him, to test a theory.  I came back to my office and he was still outside on his "smoke break".  I said, "Pete, are you still on the same smoke break from 1/2 hour ago?".  He said, "No sir, this is a different smoke break".  I said, "Pete, do you honestly realize what you're telling me?".  It was a deer in the headlights moment.

A few weeks later, I let him go (full disclaimer, it was a multitude of concerns not just extended smoke breaks).


----------



## Gusey

So, the new Pixar Pals parking structure opens at Disneyland opens in July? Did they fall behind w/ construction or did Galaxy's Edge open a lot earlier than expected? Thought the plan was to get it open before Star Wars? Should make parking interesting at Disneyland between May and July


----------



## scrappinginontario

It's interesting how we all think differently.  As soon as they announced that DL SWGE would require a reservation, I 'assumed' that these reservations would need to be made prior to the actual date.  I never considered that they could be able to be made the actual day of.  It will be interesting to see how this all works out.

Also, since the day that they announced the opening dates, both the Disney website and Disney phone lines have included disclaimers that 'Access to the land and its experiences may be unavailable based on Guest demand and other factors.'  I will say when opening dates were first announced this information was front and centre and it's now buried more into the website.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

scrappinginontario said:


> It's interesting how we all think differently.  As soon as they announced that DL SWGE would require a reservation, I 'assumed' that these reservations would need to be made prior to the actual date.  I never considered that they could be able to be made the actual day of.  It will be interesting to see how this all works out.
> 
> Also, since the day that they announced the opening dates, both the Disney website and Disney phone lines have included disclaimers that 'Access to the land and its experiences may be unavailable based on Guest demand and other factors.'  I will say when opening dates were first announced this information was front and centre and it's now buried more into the website.



I definitely think for that initial period you will need to make your reservation in advance ... it's for after June 23rd when instead of a reservation they are issuing return times/virtual queue that I think it is less clear - though reads to me like it would be day of, that you would go to get in and they will issue a return time based on those ahead of you on the list


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FYI - wasn't a media event or soft opening, Disney was doing filming for Jessie's Critter Carousel and needed guests to ride for the filming and some members of the DIS happened to be there and got to ride


----------



## skier_pete

Sarah1024 said:


> I mean if you show up at 10am thinking you'll get a same day pass, kind of shame on you.



Ugh, this just made me think our there will be a black market for these passes. People will be lining up early to grab passes and then selling them in the parking lot. 



mollmoll4 said:


> Tad early for April fools, isn't it?



Speaking of which - can we please BAN people posting April Fool's posts on this thread?  I used to like April Fools until the internet came along, then something posted on 4/1 resurfaces 4 months later as a rumor and everybody loses their minds.


----------



## siren0119

********** said:


> Ugh, this just made me think our there will be a black market for these passes. People will be lining up early to grab passes and then selling them in the parking lot.



No paper passes, just digital reservations or a virtual queue.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


> a thread for smoking


good to hear that disboards has a smoking section


----------



## Tigger's ally

********** said:


> Speaking of which - can we please BAN people posting April Fool's posts on this thread?  I used to like April Fools until the internet came along, then something posted on 4/1 resurfaces 4 months later as a rumor and everybody loses their minds.



Everyone loses their mind anyway


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

Tigger's ally said:


> Everyone loses their mind anyway


Yeah - just look at page 305 of this thread......


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

*News *

Mickey’s PhilharMagic Coming to Disney California Adventure Park Next Month

http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/micke...-disney-california-adventure-park-next-month/

EDIT - And the official Disney Link:
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...in-april-at-disney-california-adventure-park/


 It only took 16 years to head across the country...


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Mickey’s PhilharMagic Premiering in April at Disney California Adventure Park


----------



## MommaBerd

SouthFayetteFan said:


> *News *
> 
> Mickey’s PhilharMagic Coming to Disney California Adventure Park Next Month
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/micke...-disney-california-adventure-park-next-month/
> 
> It only took 16 years to head across the country...



That’s exciting! It gives me hope that MK’s will get an update. Where exactly will this be?


----------



## dina444444

MommaBerd said:


> That’s exciting! It gives me hope that MK’s will get an update. Where exactly will this be?


Where Muppet Vision 3d and then the Frozen singalong used to be in Hollywood Land at DCA. Most recently it's been used for movie previews.


----------



## scrappinginontario

MommaBerd said:


> That’s exciting! It gives me hope that MK’s will get an update. Where exactly will this be?


 The description sounds just like the one at WDW.  Is it an updated version?  I didn’t read that in the article.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

MommaBerd said:


> That’s exciting! It gives me hope that MK’s will get an update. Where exactly will this be?


Unfortunately I wouldn’t hold your breath for updates...

That said, I’ve always felt like they should add some random scenes to this.  With a little bit of work it could be an awesome attraction featuring so much of Disney’s great music.  And they could proclaim it as a re-imagining and everybody would be excited to watch again.  (EDIT: Not that it isn’t already an awesome attraction that I visit every time I’m at WDW - I’d just love to see something new)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Pixar Pals Parking Structure and More Enhancements Underway at Disneyland Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Ant-Man and The Wasp: Nano Battle! Opens This Weekend at Hong Kong Disneyland


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Friends Sarah Michelle Gellar and Selma Blair Celebrate Decades of Friendship at Disneyland Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS, VIDEO: Jessie’s Critter Carousel Opens Up to First Guests for Promotional Filming at Disney California Adventure


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Toy Story Spirit Jersey Coming to shopDisney and Disney Store on April 15th


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Mac & Cheese Truck Coming to Food Truck Park at Disney Springs Opens Tomorrow, March 29th


----------



## soniam

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disneyland to use a virtual queue for Galaxy's Edge after the June 23rd expiration of the mandatory reservation window.  No word on what WDW will do but I would imagine if this works well they could do something similar
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/disne...visit-star-wars-galaxys-edge-after-june-23rd/



This sounds similar to how the virtual queues work for the Jimmy Fallon and Fast & Furious rides at Universal Orlando. Once in the park, you can reserve a slot on the app. When Jimmy Fallon first came on line, there was no standby queue. If the slots were gone, they were gone. It's also a more modern and more efficient version of how Diagon Alley operated at first. This would be a good system for a while.



SouthFayetteFan said:


> *News *
> 
> Mickey’s PhilharMagic Coming to Disney California Adventure Park Next Month
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/micke...-disney-california-adventure-park-next-month/
> 
> EDIT - And the official Disney Link:
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...in-april-at-disney-california-adventure-park/
> 
> 
> It only took 16 years to head across the country...



Why are they bothering with this?


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Tropical Hideaway Souvenir Hippopotamus Spork Now On Sale at Disneyland


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Tron Coaster Construction Update at the Magic Kingdom 3/28/19


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disneynature’s “Penguins” Coming to El Capitan for Special Five-Day Engagement


----------



## rteetz

*News*

UPDATE: The #DisneyParksLIVE stream of IllumiNations: Reflections of Earth Has Been Postponed


----------



## MommaBerd

scrappinginontario said:


> The description sounds just like the one at WDW.  Is it an updated version?  I didn’t read that in the article.





SouthFayetteFan said:


> Unfortunately I wouldn’t hold your breath for updates...
> 
> That said, I’ve always felt like they should add some random scenes to this.  With a little bit of work it could be an awesome attraction featuring so much of Disney’s great music.  And they could proclaim it as a re-imagining and everybody would be excited to watch again.  (EDIT: Not that it isn’t already an awesome attraction that I visit every time I’m at WDW - I’d just love to see something new)



I guess I was thinking not such a big update - more like a “sprucing up”. (And versus the possibility of it possibly going away) I find it hard to believe that the film quality would be the same in these new parks as in MK, right? And, though unrelated to other parks getting PhilharMagic, MK’s could use some new glasses...and refurb the effects.


----------



## only hope

A lot of the smell sprayers no longer work, and whats Philharmagic without the scent of apple pie?! Philharmagic is overdue for a renovation and glasses replacement.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

MommaBerd said:


> I guess I was thinking not such a big update - more like a “sprucing up”. (And versus the possibility of it possibly going away) I find it hard to believe that the film quality would be the same in these new parks as in MK, right? And, though unrelated to other parks getting PhilharMagic, MK’s could use some new glasses...and refurb the effects.





only hope said:


> A lot of the smell sprayers no longer work, and whats Philharmagic without the scent of apple pie?! Philharmagic is overdue for a renovation and glasses replacement.



Agreed. I don't want it to be like T2 was at the end. Yikes it was terrible with the glasses. Seemed like the movie and glasses hadn't been tweaked in a long long time. And I don't want PhilharMagic to sit there not getting the love it deserves personally


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Summer happenings at WDW 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...s-inspire-guests-to-visit-now-more-than-ever/


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News
*
D23 event at DHS for the 30th anniversary. Tickets go on sale tomorrow. 

https://d23.com/d23-event/30-years-...Qkyhh5dOUd-pDau_7a5gDGcPK7RVj6YkMzr1DM4RsLcKM


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


>



This looks a little underwhelming. I wish there was at least one ant man and wasp AA.


----------



## jpeterson

only hope said:


> A lot of the smell sprayers no longer work, and whats Philharmagic without the scent of apple pie?! Philharmagic is overdue for a renovation and glasses replacement.


I like the attraction just fine, but the glasses are in sorry shape.  Hard to see anything at all.


----------



## themommy

rteetz said:


> I just want to point out we have a thread for stroller talk and a thread for smoking.


Point


----------



## themommy

yesdnil said:


> They didn't lie. There are still smoking areas at the resorts and at Disney Springs, as well as outside each park. They're only getting rid of the smoking sections _in_ the parks.


I’m sorry but, you and all of the people that liked your post are making an invalid assumption here. Jumping to conclusions without all of the facts. The correspondence was _IN PARK _specific.  Just thought I’d let you know since you jumped on me and told me what they didn’t do.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

themommy said:


> I’m sorry but, you and all of the people that liked your post are making an invalid assumption here. Jumping to conclusions without all of the facts. The correspondence was _IN PARK _specific.  Just thought I’d let you know since you jumped on me and told me what they didn’t do.


I think this is where you want to head:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/smoking-ban.3742228/

We’ve moved on from this topic and nobody jumped on you. I think you’re reading that comment with a “tone” in your mind that the other person responding did not intend.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Leonard Maltin’s take on Dumbo and really all the remakes being made

https://twitter.com/leonardmaltin/status/1111321192957276161?s=21


----------



## Gusey

scrappinginontario said:


> The description sounds just like the one at WDW.  Is it an updated version?  I didn’t read that in the article.



The version that opened in DLP last year was the same video as WDW but a better quality. Also, the floor/seats moved at one point, making it more 4D. Can't remember if that happens at WDW or if the seats at DCA  could do this but it was a cool thing nonethless


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Leonard Maltin’s take on Dumbo and really all the remakes being made
> 
> https://twitter.com/leonardmaltin/status/1111321192957276161?s=21



I think saying what a lot of us are - to do a remeake just as a remake seems silly and just a $ grab... if you come at it with a new take, that is one thing but otherwise no way you can leave be up to a classic 

I think this topic is really amplified win how many remakes they have coming out this year.  If it was only one a year it might be easier to take - but when you think back to when these movies came out, they were only coming out one animated movie every 2-3 years, now we have 4 remakes in one year


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Gusey said:


> The version that opened in DLP last year was the same video as WDW but a better quality. Also, the floor/seats moved at one point, making it more 4D. Can't remember if that happens at WDW or if the seats at DCA  could do this but it was a cool thing nonethless



Floor at WDW definitely doesn’t move.  They have some 4d effects with like wind and bubbles but no movement of seats


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Leonard Maltin’s take on Dumbo and really all the remakes being made
> 
> https://twitter.com/leonardmaltin/status/1111321192957276161?s=21



What I've always understood from a business standpoint, but never understood from a creative standpoint, was taking a good movie and making it 'again'.  Doesn't it make more sense/is less risky from a creative standpoint to take a bad movie and re-make it well?  Better yet, why go from animated to live-action?  Why not the other way around?  While I haven't see a lot of Disney's older live-action movies, The Black Hole comes to mind.  The vision for a movie like that was probably well beyond the technology they had at the time.  Well it's 2019 now, the technology exists.  They can re-make it with great special effects, or even make an animated version.  

I know it falls on deaf ears because the name recognition seems to trump all (unfortunately) but I just keep thinking of the potential opportunities they have in their library.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think saying what a lot of us are - to do a remeake just as a remake seems silly and just a $ grab... if you come at it with a new take, that is one thing but otherwise no way you can leave be up to a classic
> 
> I think this topic is really amplified win how many remakes they have coming out this year.  If it was only one a year it might be easier to take - but when you think back to when these movies came out, they were only coming out one animated movie every 2-3 years, now we have 4 remakes in one year





mikepizzo said:


> What I've always understood from a business standpoint, but never understood from a creative standpoint, was taking a good movie and making it 'again'.  Doesn't it make more sense/is less risky from a creative standpoint to take a bad movie and re-make it well?  Better yet, why go from animated to live-action?  Why not the other way around?  While I haven't see a lot of Disney's older live-action movies, The Black Hole comes to mind.  The vision for a movie like that was probably well beyond the technology they had at the time.  Well it's 2019 now, the technology exists.  They can re-make it with great special effects, or even make an animated version.
> 
> I know it falls on deaf ears because the name recognition seems to trump all (unfortunately) but I just keep thinking of the potential opportunities they have in their library.



I agree with much of what you two said. 

I did see a point on twitter that one reason they do keep making these live action version of old films is for international consumers. China for instance has never seen these old Disney films and doing these live actions familiarizes them with these stories.


----------



## larry47591

rteetz said:


> I agree with much of what you two said.
> 
> I did see a point on twitter that one reason they do keep making these live action version of old films is for international consumers. China for instance has never seen these old Disney films and doing these live actions familiarizes them with these stories.


I think the other issue is when they do something new it flops. Look at bfg, nutcracker, and wrinkle in time.  I feel like artemis fowl is destined to fail as well, but I hope not.


----------



## rteetz

larry47591 said:


> I think the other issue is when they do something new it flops. Look at bfg, nutcracker, and wrinkle in time.  I feel like artemis fowl is destined to fail as well, but I hope not.


All of those mentioned though are based on books though. 

Disney is in an interesting situation. The live actions for the most part have done well where they have been at least profitable. They also want to grow their consumer base internationally. Outside of that the big Disney fan like many of us is torn because we feel these films are just unnecessary. Like Lion King even if just good not great it will probably be their highest grossing live action remake yet.


----------



## larry47591

I feel like anything completely new would come out on one of the Fox labels at this point.  My only fear is disney has pretty much abandoned touchstone.  Will they do the same with fox eventually?  I just don’t see Disney doing anything that’s not a known commodity at this point and if their movies are making money why would they.


----------



## Mr. lncredible

larry47591 said:


> I think the other issue is when they do something new it flops. Look at bfg, nutcracker, and wrinkle in time.  I feel like artemis fowl is destined to fail as well, but I hope not.


I think you're right about Artemis Foul.  No matter how much of a following a book series has, in order for the film adaptation to be successful you have to pull in 3-4 times as many people from outside that fan base.

I think the reason the Harry Potter movies did so well was a perfect storm of the timing the books were made and the ability for film technology to really make the wizarding world come to life.
Similar situation with the Lord of the Rings movies. There have been LOR movies in the past, but the scale and visual effects that Peter Jackson was able to use was new and exciting and really brought middle Earth off the pages and made it seem like a real place. 

A lot of the effects I've seen for the Artemis Fowl trailer don't feel unique or spectacular enough to draw outside of the fan base.


----------



## rteetz

larry47591 said:


> I feel like anything completely new would come out on one of the Fox labels at this point.  My only fear is disney has pretty much abandoned touchstone.  Will they do the same with fox eventually?  I just don’t see Disney doing anything that’s not a known commodity at this point and if their movies are making money why would they.


They have done new animation just not as much. Zootopia was original, Frozen, Coco. Then you have Onward a new original Pixar story coming. There is supposedly a new princess film coming in 2020/21. 

Touchstone is an interesting question. I don’t see them disolving the major studios at Fox though. They did already dissolve Fox 2000.


----------



## larry47591

rteetz said:


> They have done new animation just not as much. Zootopia was original, Frozen, Coco. Then you have Onward a new original Pixar story coming. There is supposedly a new princess film coming in 2020/21.
> 
> Touchstone is an interesting question. I don’t see them disolving the major studios at Fox though. They did already dissolve Fox 2000.


I agree on animation.  I just mean live action films.  I mean is disney really going to spend a bunch more money to make double the amount of films.  Realistically how many films will they release under the fox labels a year?  2 or 3?  I don’t see much more than that.  We won’t know the true impact for a couple years as I’m sure a lot of things are already in production, but realistically I don’t see them releasing many more movies a year then they release now. Although this year is a bad example.


----------



## rteetz

larry47591 said:


> I agree on animation.  I just mean live action films.  I mean is disney really going to spend a bunch more money to make double the amount of films.  Realistically how many films will they release under the fox labels a year?  2 or 3?  I don’t see much more than that.  We won’t know the true impact for a couple years as I’m sure a lot of things are already in production, but realistically I don’t see them releasing many more movies a year then they release now. Although this year is a bad example.


I think it will depend. I don’t see them doing much right now with anything under production. They may change some things that are being considered. So it might not be until 2020-2021 until we see the impact Disney has on Fox.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New limited edition Dumbo magicband 

http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/shop-limited-edition-dumbo-live-action-movie-magicband/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I agree with much of what you two said.
> 
> I did see a point on twitter that one reason they do keep making these live action version of old films is for international consumers. China for instance has never seen these old Disney films and doing these live actions familiarizes them with these stories.



That is a good point and something I (and I am sure others) don't consider

good example of that is ow in Asia it seems like they know Pirates of the Caribbean as a movie first, not a movie based on a ride, and know the live action Alice in Wonderland more than the animated version


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikepizzo said:


> What I've always understood from a business standpoint, but never understood from a creative standpoint, was taking a good movie and making it 'again'.  Doesn't it make more sense/is less risky from a creative standpoint to take a bad movie and re-make it well?  Better yet, why go from animated to live-action?  Why not the other way around?  While I haven't see a lot of Disney's older live-action movies, The Black Hole comes to mind.  The vision for a movie like that was probably well beyond the technology they had at the time.  Well it's 2019 now, the technology exists.  They can re-make it with great special effects, or even make an animated version.
> 
> I know it falls on deaf ears because the name recognition seems to trump all (unfortunately) but I just keep thinking of the potential opportunities they have in their library.




I think (hope) things like that could be a good fit for the streaming service.  Even more than a new movie, a series based on the Black Hole could be kinda cool


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New limited edition Dumbo magicband
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/shop-limited-edition-dumbo-live-action-movie-magicband/



Oh you didn't....this close to our trip.....  Well, that changes things.......


----------



## TheMaxRebo

larry47591 said:


> I feel like anything completely new would come out on one of the Fox labels at this point.  My only fear is disney has pretty much abandoned touchstone.  Will they do the same with fox eventually?  I just don’t see Disney doing anything that’s not a known commodity at this point and if their movies are making money why would they.



What I would love to see - be it under a separate label or not - is them taking chances but give them lower budgets

Something like Tomorrowland - that had a budget of $190m so when it only grosses $209m worldwide it is a flop .... but if they could do movies like that for $60m or something, then it doesn't have to make a billion $ to be successful


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

First look at Lightning McQueen Racing Academy


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> First look at Lightning McQueen Racing Academy



I think my little grandtinker will enjoy this..


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> First look at Lightning McQueen Racing Academy


This show has a 10 minute run time for those wondering too.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tigger's ally said:


> I think my little grandtinker will enjoy this..





rteetz said:


> This show has a 10 minute run time for those wondering too.



it looks pretty cool and the animatronic looks great .... hope there is a bit of interactivity to it as from this clip just look like watching the animatronic and then a screen - if it is just that, I mean, fine, something to do, but not sure how popular it will be / how often need to redo it


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


> PHOTOS, VIDEO: Jessie’s Critter Carousel Opens Up to First Guests for Promotional Filming at Disney California Adventure


Wish they'd install the old King Triton’s Carousel somewhere else. We're suckers for fish and underwater stuff. Would have been great to see it in person.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

soniam said:


> Why are they bothering with this?


Mickey’s PhilharMagic is one of our "must-dos" at MK. Wish they'd maintain it better. But, it's a lot of fun.


----------



## rteetz

Rumor Round Up March 2019

https://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/disney-rumor-round-up-march-2019/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Registration for runDisney summer virtual series now open 

http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/registration-now-open-for-new-rundisney-marvel-virtual-races/


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


> Leonard Maltin’s take on Dumbo and really all the remakes being made


My sentiments, exactly. Have to say I enjoyed BatB much more than I thought I would though. And the rehashing of the MCU series seems to be bringing in big bucks. So, from a business perspective, they'll keep churning this stuff out until people stop going. And, I know I'm in the minority when it comes to that


----------



## Sarah1024

TheMaxRebo said:


> it looks pretty cool and the animatronic looks great .... hope there is a bit of interactivity to it as from this clip just look like watching the animatronic and then a screen - if it is just that, I mean, fine, something to do, but not sure how popular it will be / how often need to redo it


Is that the real Lightning animatronic?  It looked almost fake, like it was animated and not really in the building.


----------



## rteetz

Tiki Birdland said:


> My sentiments, exactly. Have to say I enjoyed BatB much more than I thought I would though. And the rehashing of the MCU series seems to be bringing in big bucks. So, from a business perspective, they'll keep churning this stuff out until people stop going. And, I know I'm in the minority when it comes to that


What do you mean by rehashing of MCU. Yes there were movies before this major burst in the MCU but I feel they have expanded the films so much. I never really had an interest in marvel before this and now I love it.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


> What do you mean by rehashing of MCU


Count me "Noseblind". But, I enjoyed Ironman, Antman and Captain America. Even the first Guardians movie was enjoyable. When they started doing different combinations of these characters, it started blurring together such that I really can't distinguish one from another. I do realize I'm not a super-fan like my oldest son. But, the last one  I went to (don't remember the title, but they all turned to ashes) made me think, "good, we're done with those characters". From what he told me, I was wrong! . They'll keep cranking them out until they they go upside-down on profits.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Sarah1024 said:


> Is that the real Lightning animatronic?  It looked almost fake, like it was animated and not really in the building.



I wasn't there so don't want to swear on it, but I am 99.9% sure that is the animatronic (looks like they are doing the eyes and mouth as projections)


----------



## larry47591

rteetz said:


> What do you mean by rehashing of MCU. Yes there were movies before this major burst in the MCU but I feel they have expanded the films so much. I never really had an interest in marvel before this and now I love it.


I agree I was always a dc fan but disney changed that.


----------



## rteetz

Tiki Birdland said:


> Count me "Noseblind". But, I enjoyed Ironman, Antman and Captain America. Even the first Guardians movie was enjoyable. When they started doing different combinations of these characters, it started blurring together such that I really can't distinguish one from another. I do realize I'm not a super-fan like my oldest son. But, the last one  I went to (don't remember the title, but they all turned to ashes) made me think, "good, we're done with those characters". From what he told me, I was wrong! . They'll keep cranking them out until they they go upside-down on profits.


I see what you’re saying but the comics do have some of these combinations as well. While the movies aren’t exactly like the comics there are a lot of things taken from them.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I wasn't there so don't want to swear on it, but I am 99.9% sure that is the animatronic (looks like they are doing the eyes and mouth as projections)


Yes it is an AA.


----------



## only hope

jpeterson said:


> I like the attraction just fine, but the glasses are in sorry shape.  Hard to see anything at all.



Oh, I like it too as is as far as the story goes. It’s great to enjoy the older stories. I feel like the new ones (anything after the 90’s) are taking over everything (castle show, fireworks, parade, fantasmic, OUAT...) Philhar just needs brought to 4K video quality with 100% working effects and glasses, and a few seats need repaired too.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Spaceship Earth dress

http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/new-spaceship-earth-dress-debuts-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> D23 event at DHS for the 30th anniversary. Tickets go on sale tomorrow.
> 
> https://d23.com/d23-event/30-years-...Qkyhh5dOUd-pDau_7a5gDGcPK7RVj6YkMzr1DM4RsLcKM


Another D23 event I would tried to attend if there had been more than 4 weeks notice.


----------



## rteetz

crazy4wdw said:


> Another D23 event I would tried to attend if there had been more than 4 weeks notice.


I think these types of events are more for locals or those going to be there anyways. Nobody really plans a trip around a 1 day celebration for the DHS 30th. It’s not like the WDW 50th or anything.


----------



## rteetz

There was a My Disney Experience update for iOS which gave the app a brand new look.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


> New Spaceship Earth dress


Very tasteful. Doesn't scream, "DISNEY". But, anyone that knew SSE would recognize it.


----------



## HuskieJohn

only hope said:


> Oh, I like it too as is as far as the story goes. It’s great to enjoy the older stories. I feel like the new ones (anything after the 90’s) are taking over everything (castle show, fireworks, parade, fantasmic, OUAT...) Philhar just needs brought to 4K video quality with 100% working effects and glasses, and a few seats need repaired too.



Totally agree, the actual content of the video is good as is but it was really dark (as 3D movies typically are), the glasses were cloudy/worn and the theater itself needed are refresh...and that was 4 years ago!


----------



## MommaBerd

Tiki Birdland said:


> Very tasteful. Doesn't scream, "DISNEY". But, anyone that knew SSE would recognize it.



Yeah - I think that’s the first dress that I would *actually* wear, outside of Disney.


----------



## Firebird060

So just showed the dress to my wife who made her own Spaceship Earth Dress and to be honest we are both impressed with the 50s Silhouette and the print which gives it a almost historical inspiration as well as Disney, since the 50s was when the Geodesic design had its real beginnings in the US.   According to my wife its nice to see that Disney is peppering there dress line with classic style lines and fabrics that always dont scream Disney except to the casual well Disafied observer.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Spaceship Earth dress
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/new-spaceship-earth-dress-debuts-at-walt-disney-world/




Also an UP themed dress:

http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/new-up-dress-debuts-at-the-dress-shop/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Firebird060 said:


> So just showed the dress to my wife who made her own Spaceship Earth Dress and to be honest we are both impressed with the 50s Silhouette and the print which gives it a almost historical inspiration as well as Disney, since the 50s was when the Geodesic design had its real beginnings in the US.   According to my wife its nice to see that Disney is peppering there dress line with classic style lines and fabrics that always dont scream Disney except to the casual well Disafied observer.



I got my wife the Trader Sam's one and she really likes how it fits, etc. ... and similar thing in that if you didn't really know it was Trader Sam's it would just look like a Tiki themed dress


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

MommaBerd said:


> Yeah - I think that’s the first dress that I would *actually* wear, outside of Disney.


I'd be price shy myself but I've also thought most of those dresses I'm not sure would even work for my body type. This dress is very very cute though!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

menu and pricing for the new mac & cheese food truck at Disney Springs

http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/photos-mac-and-cheese-food-truck-full-menu-and-pricing/


----------



## Firebird060

I think in the past year I bought my wife 5 of the dresses from the dress shop, Trader Sams and Tiki being some of my wifes favorites for the Park but she also sews and makes dresses as a hobby and loves the classic style lines, both those dresses fit our join love of Traders Sams and the tiki craze that was the 50s,  We even have a tiki room room in our house.  Regardless though the construction quality of the dresses at least make it a bit more worth it than say other dresses my wife might like to buy.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ok, gotta admit, the Dumbo sipper and Casey Jr popcorn bucket are pretty darn cute


----------



## saskdw

Tiki Birdland said:


> Count me "Noseblind". But, I enjoyed Ironman, Antman and Captain America. Even the first Guardians movie was enjoyable. When they started doing different combinations of these characters, it started blurring together such that I really can't distinguish one from another. I do realize I'm not a super-fan like my oldest son. But, the last one  I went to (don't remember the title, but they all turned to ashes) made me think, "good, we're done with those characters". From what he told me, I was wrong! . They'll keep cranking them out until they they go upside-down on profits.



They keep cranking them out because people love them! Excellent movies!

You are obviously not the target audience for these movies.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> ok, gotta admit, the Dumbo sipper and Casey Jr popcorn bucket are pretty darn cute
> 
> View attachment 391425


Ok this is awesome


----------



## scrappinginontario

TheMaxRebo said:


> ok, gotta admit, the Dumbo sipper and Casey Jr popcorn bucket are pretty darn cute
> 
> View attachment 391425


  Hope they bring these to WDW!!


----------



## goingthedistance

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Spaceship Earth dress
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/new-spaceship-earth-dress-debuts-at-walt-disney-world/



Not going to lie.  I kinda need this to become available online.  I bought my wife the MK (Walt Disney World Dress) last January.  Hope this one either goes online or is still available next January during Marathon Weekend.


----------



## firefly_ris

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> First look at Lightning McQueen Racing Academy



Looks like he's wearing lipstick.


----------



## PixieT78

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Spaceship Earth dress
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/new-spaceship-earth-dress-debuts-at-walt-disney-world/



Sigh...here's my wallet Disney.


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

Tiki Birdland said:


> My sentiments, exactly. Have to say I enjoyed BatB much more than I thought I would though. And the rehashing of the MCU series seems to be bringing in big bucks. So, from a business perspective, they'll keep churning this stuff out until people stop going. And, I know I'm in the minority when it comes to that



Outside of Marvel and Incredibles 2, every film they released last year was a money loser.

Dumbo has a 170 million dollar production budget plus over 100 million in marketing costs.  Judging by the anemic 2.6 million it made in previews last night it looks like they have YET ANOTHER big money-loser here.

If it wasn't for Marvel, Disney's film division would be drowning.


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> I think these types of events are more for locals or those going to be there anyways. Nobody really plans a trip around a 1 day celebration for the DHS 30th. It’s not like the WDW 50th or anything.


The tickets were gone in about 2 minutes!  I attempted to purchase one just out of curiosity.


----------



## Sarah1024

OnSpaceshipEarth said:


> Outside of Marvel and Incredibles 2, every film they released last year was a money loser.
> 
> Dumbo has a 170 million dollar production budget plus over 100 million in marketing costs.  Judging by the anemic 2.6 million it made in previews last night it looks like they have YET ANOTHER big money-loser here.
> 
> If it wasn't for Marvel, Disney's film division would be drowning.


Is Thursday night generally a good bar for how a film will do?


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

Sarah1024 said:


> Is Thursday night generally a good bar for how a film will do?



It's a good indicator using other family film's Thursday preview numbers.  Beauty and the Beast made almost 17 million on it's Thursday preview.

It looks like Dumbo will be flying in below 50 million for the weekend which is not good for a film as expensive as this.

Add in that the hotly anticipated Shazam! opens next weekend and I think this is yet another big money-loser for Disney.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Anthony Daniels Announced for Star Wars Celebration Chicago


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“Bob’s Burgers” EP, Nora Smith, Signs Multi-Year Deal with Fox Television


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*REVIEW*

Disney Princess Breakfast Adventure at Napa Rose

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/review-di...-rose-at-disneys-grand-californian-hotel-spa/

I still think this is quite expensive, but does seem like something very special and unique - given the number of princesses and activities and gifts, etc. seems like you are getting something for your $


----------



## wareagle57

TheMaxRebo said:


> ok, gotta admit, the Dumbo sipper and Casey Jr popcorn bucket are pretty darn cute
> 
> View attachment 391425



This looks awesome. Going to be hard to resist if it's still there in a couple of weeks. But I'm wondering how you carry that popcorn bucket around with the extra car hanging off like that. Or is the 2nd car attached to the dumbo sipper?


----------



## mikepizzo

OnSpaceshipEarth said:


> Outside of Marvel and Incredibles 2, every film they released last year was a money loser.
> 
> Dumbo has a 170 million dollar production budget plus over 100 million in marketing costs.  Judging by the anemic 2.6 million it made in previews last night it looks like they have YET ANOTHER big money-loser here.
> 
> *If it wasn't for Marvel, Disney's film division would be drowning.*



I definitely don't disagree with you, but I think that's an interesting statement.  Let's pretend they didn't have Marvel.  Do we think Disney would be pursuing different options in regards to their film division?  What would they be doing differently?  More live action films tied to specific park rides?  Would these live-action remakes of their animated classics be so frequent?  Most importantly, what kind of silly hat would Johnny Depp be wearing?


----------



## bearybubba

TheMaxRebo said:


> ok, gotta admit, the Dumbo sipper and Casey Jr popcorn bucket are pretty darn cute
> 
> View attachment 391425



I might have to reach out to my contact at the place that makes these!!!! That is really cute!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wareagle57 said:


> This looks awesome. Going to be hard to resist if it's still there in a couple of weeks. But I'm wondering how you carry that popcorn bucket around with the extra car hanging off like that. Or is the 2nd car attached to the dumbo sipper?



it looks like the engine is one thing and then the 2nd car is part of the Dumbo sipper:


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> ok, gotta admit, the Dumbo sipper and Casey Jr popcorn bucket are pretty darn cute
> 
> View attachment 391425



Hope they both make it to WDW by our trip in four weeks.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Registration is open of the latest RunDisney virtual series and medals have been released ... it's Marvel themed!

https://www.wdwinfo.com/recreation/disney-world-marathons.htm#virtual


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> it looks like the engine is one thing and then the 2nd car is part of the Dumbo sipper:
> 
> View attachment 391478



No coincidence at all....they match! have to have both!  And can't have them both without the Dumbo Magic band....


----------



## soniam

Tiki Birdland said:


> Mickey’s PhilharMagic is one of our "must-dos" at MK. Wish they'd maintain it better. But, it's a lot of fun.



I don't think they will bother maintaining it at either park. That's why I wonder why they are doing it. It's not a bad attraction though.


----------



## WebmasterJackie

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Registration is open of the latest RunDisney virtual series and medals have been released ... it's Marvel themed!
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/recreation/disney-world-marathons.htm#virtual


Marvel shared images of the medals too so I've added those to the page at the link above as well!


----------



## MommaBerd

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I'd be price shy myself but I've also thought most of those dresses I'm not sure would even work for my body type. This dress is very very cute though!



I didn’t even see the price!


----------



## Kaleidodad

OnSpaceshipEarth said:


> Outside of Marvel and Incredibles 2, every film they released last year was a money loser.
> 
> Dumbo has a 170 million dollar production budget plus over 100 million in marketing costs.  Judging by the anemic 2.6 million it made in previews last night it looks like they have YET ANOTHER big money-loser here.
> 
> If it wasn't for Marvel, Disney's film division would be drowning.


Ralph Breaks the Internet?  Mary Poppins Returns?  Christopher Robin?  Those are 3 more 2018 Disney releases that are in the black.


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

mikepizzo said:


> I definitely don't disagree with you, but I think that's an interesting statement.  Let's pretend they didn't have Marvel.  Do we think Disney would be pursuing different options in regards to their film division?  What would they be doing differently?  More live action films tied to specific park rides?  Would these live-action remakes of their animated classics be so frequent?  Most importantly, what kind of silly hat would Johnny Depp be wearing?


HaHa...love it!

I don't know what they'd be doing if not for Marvel.  It's hard to believe that Alan Horn still has a job after one expensive misfire after another.


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

Kaleidodad said:


> Ralph Breaks the Internet?  Mary Poppins Returns?  Christopher Robin?  Those are 3 more 2018 Disney releases that are in the black.



Nope, nope and nope.

Most analysts said the breakeven point for Captain Marvel was 600 million on a 150 million dollar production budget plus 150 million marketing spend.  Total cost of the film was 300 million and the studio gets roughly 50% of the gross so 600 million was the magic number..

Ralph Breaks the Internet cost 25 million more than that with a production budget of 175 million. The marketing costs  for all of these films is at LEAST 100 million so it's total cost is also around 300 million. It's total worldwide gross is 525 million.

Mary Poppins had a 130 million budget plus marketing equals 230 million cost and a worldwide gross of just 350 million.  It's breakeven point is around 460 million.

Christopher Robin had a 75 million budget and grossed 200 million worldwide so it's doubtful it's truly in the black but is in better shape than most of their non-Marvel releases.


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Leonard Maltin’s take on Dumbo and really all the remakes being made
> 
> https://twitter.com/leonardmaltin/status/1111321192957276161?s=21



We saw Dumbo last night and I have to agree, it wasn't bad but it wasn't great either.  Out of five stars we'd give it three.  Without giving anything away for those who plan to see it, I will say after the movie ends you can leave.  There is nothing else to watch after the credits.


----------



## mollmoll4

Orange bird sippers are back at EPCOT

https://twitter.com/disneyfoodblog/status/1111715569143812101?s=21

They are still there on Tuesday.


----------



## OSUZorba

Mr. lncredible said:


> I think you're right about Artemis Foul.  No matter how much of a following a book series has, in order for the film adaptation to be successful you have to pull in 3-4 times as many people from outside that fan base.
> 
> I think the reason the Harry Potter movies did so well was a perfect storm of the timing the books were made and the ability for film technology to really make the wizarding world come to life.
> Similar situation with the Lord of the Rings movies. There have been LOR movies in the past, but the scale and visual effects that Peter Jackson was able to use was new and exciting and really brought middle Earth off the pages and made it seem like a real place.
> 
> A lot of the effects I've seen for the Artemis Fowl trailer don't feel unique or spectacular enough to draw outside of the fan base.


The hunger games did pretty well based on a book.


----------



## soniam

mollmoll4 said:


> Orange bird sippers are back at EPCOT
> 
> https://twitter.com/disneyfoodblog/status/1111715569143812101?s=21
> 
> They are still there on Tuesday.



Of course the week after we leave I tried them 3 times last week with no luck and different stories from the CMs every time. However, they may not have been fully informed. It wasn't even for me; it was for a friend I think they need to have these at Sunshine Terrace all of the time. They would probably sell well.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

soniam said:


> Of course the week after we leave I tried them 3 times last week with no luck and different stories from the CMs every time. However, they may not have been fully informed. It wasn't even for me; it was for a friend I think they need to have these at Sunshine Terrace all of the time. They would probably sell well.



Still orange bird less. All the light has gone out of my life.

But I appreciate you trying


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Dumbo is probably the one Disney movie of the year I'll def skip.  Decided to watch Beach Bum on Thursday instead. Delightfully irreverent, if you enjoy watching Matthew McConaughey stumble around Key West and Miami.


----------



## happypaws

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Beauty and the Beast themed bar to replace Mizner's Lounge at Grand Floridian
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/beauty-and-the-beast-bar-planned-to-replace-mizners-lounge-at-grand-floridian



Definitely sad to hear about this.  Mizner’s lounge was always a good place to enjoy a well made drink and listen to the band.  It served as an escape from the gimmicky overpriced souvenir cups, light up iced cubes, sugary drinks and the hubbub that comes along with all that.  Dont get me wrong, I enjoy those things too, like at Trader Sams. Just nice to have a low key alternative.  Though I think I’m in the minority in my opinion.
Also on a side note, Mizner’s was always my dad’s favorite place to visit for a drink, so maybe a little sentimental.


----------



## OSUZorba

TheMaxRebo said:


> it looks like the engine is one thing and then the 2nd car is part of the Dumbo sipper:
> 
> View attachment 391478


I was thinking it didn't look like that would hold much popcorn.


----------



## scrappinginontario

OSUZorba said:


> I was thinking it didn't look like that would hold much popcorn.


I agree although the one post I saw showed it holding one of the red boxes of popcorn.  Seems to be built more for this than as an actual popcorn holder.


----------



## scrappinginontario

No exact details yet but just read first rumour that a refurbishment to Cinderella’s Castle may begin as early as next month in preparation for MKs 50th Anniversary.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

scrappinginontario said:


> No exact details yet but just read first rumour that a refurbishment to Cinderella’s Castle may begin as early as next month in preparation for MKs 50th Anniversary.



I saw someone mention that on Facebook thatba CM told them but couldn’t find any explicit source .... that would be quite the refurb if starting already


----------



## scrappinginontario

TheMaxRebo said:


> I saw someone mention that on Facebook thatba CM told them but couldn’t find any explicit source .... that would be quite the refurb if starting already


  Yes, I read it on FB from someone who used to be THE contact here on DISBoards with accurate information about FD offers when he was on the boards.  I shared because I trust his information due to his excellent track record.


----------



## Iowamomof4

scrappinginontario said:


> Yes, I read it on FB from someone who used to be THE contact here on DISBoards with accurate information about FD offers when he was on the boards.  I shared because I trust his information due to his excellent track record.


Did you know he turned the page over to someone else?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Iowamomof4 said:


> Did you know he turned the page over to someone else?


Sorry, I don’t quite understand what this means.  He isn’t the one posting on FB?


----------



## Iowamomof4

scrappinginontario said:


> Sorry, I don’t quite understand what this means.  He isn’t the one posting on FB?


Nope. There was a post about it a few weeks ago on that page. I think it's run by a female travel agent now, but that's just based on my memory of the fb post.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Iowamomof4 said:


> Nope. There was a post about it a few weeks ago on that page. I think it's run by a female travel agent now, but that's just based on my memory of the fb post.


 Thanks for letting me know.  I will take those rumours with a grain of salt now as previously he had gained my trust as being someone who only posted information that he had good information to substantiate.


----------



## Iowamomof4

scrappinginontario said:


> Thanks for letting me know.  I will take those rumours with a grain of salt now as previously he had gained my trust as being someone who only posted information that he had good information to substantiate.


I found the post again, from Feb 25, so it's still there if you want to read it. 

Now back to our regular programming...


----------



## pooh'smate

scrappinginontario said:


> Thanks for letting me know.  I will take those rumours with a grain of salt now as previously he had gained my trust as being someone who only posted information that he had good information to substantiate.



On Feb 25 this was posted on the fb page. There is more to the post but if you want to read it it is dated Feb 25 of this year. 

Hello Everyone, 
As you might have noticed, this page has been pretty quiet for several months. The previous owner of this page decided to move on and I wish him all of the luck in the world in his new endeavors.

Being the kind person that he is, he offered to allow me to take over his page so that you could all continue to enjoy Orlando related news, tips, and the wonderful community that you have all come to enjoy. I will be posting fun stuff on a regular basis so stay tuned!


----------



## Ambehnke

pooh'smate said:


> On Feb 25 this was posted on the fb page. There is more to the post but if you want to read it it is dated Feb 25 of this year.
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> As you might have noticed, this page has been pretty quiet for several months. The previous owner of this page decided to move on and I wish him all of the luck in the world in his new endeavors.
> 
> Being the kind person that he is, he offered to allow me to take over his page so that you could all continue to enjoy Orlando related news, tips, and the wonderful community that you have all come to enjoy. I will be posting fun stuff on a regular basis so stay tuned!


Can we just come out and say who’s page this is? I’d like to make sure it isn’t one of the pages I follow without having to scroll to Feb 25 on all of them.


----------



## danikoski

happypaws said:


> Definitely sad to hear about this.  Mizner’s lounge was always a good place to enjoy a well made drink and listen to the band.  It served as an escape from the gimmicky overpriced souvenir cups, light up iced cubes, sugary drinks and the hubbub that comes along with all that.  Dont get me wrong, I enjoy those things too, like at Trader Sams. Just nice to have a low key alternative.  Though I think I’m in the minority in my opinion.
> Also on a side note, Mizner’s was always my dad’s favorite place to visit for a drink, so maybe a little sentimental.



If you need a new low key relaxed lounge, Territory Lounge at WL is pretty mellow and laid back...or at least it was. Haven't been since character dining opened at Artist Point. I hear Geyser Point is nice too... looking forward to trying it in June.


----------



## samsteele

danikoski said:


> Territory Lounge at WL is pretty mellow and laid back


Second this. Also haven't been since Storybook opened. Smallish space so few tables. Maybe go early or late to miss the traditional cocktail before dinner crowd. Known for good small dishes since (old) Artist Point kitchen sourced.


----------



## danikoski

samsteele said:


> Second this. Also haven't been since Storybook opened. Smallish space so few tables. Maybe go early or late to miss the traditional cocktail before dinner crowd. Known for good small dishes since (old) Artist Point kitchen sourced.



Yeah, we would go mid afternoon or at like 8:30 or later. It was pretty busy on weekends, but during the week it was nice.


----------



## Iowamomof4

Ambehnke said:


> Can we just come out and say who’s page this is? I’d like to make sure it isn’t one of the pages I follow without having to scroll to Feb 25 on all of them.


Whisperer's Guide to Orlando or something like that.


----------



## Farro

scrappinginontario said:


> No exact details yet but just read first rumour that a refurbishment to Cinderella’s Castle may begin as early as next month in preparation for MKs 50th Anniversary.



Refurbing what? Changing the outside? The inside?


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

scrappinginontario said:


> No exact details yet but just read first rumour that a refurbishment to Cinderella’s Castle may begin as early as next month in preparation for MKs 50th Anniversary.


I takes a long time to turn the castle into a giant birthday cake.......


----------



## Mome Rath

SouthFayetteFan said:


> I takes a long time to turn the castle into a giant birthday cake.......



Please don't even joke about that... 

Pepto-Castle.  Saw it in person, never want to see it again.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

Ambehnke said:


> Can we just come out and say who’s page this is? I’d like to make sure it isn’t one of the pages I follow without having to scroll to Feb 25 on all of them.





Iowamomof4 said:


> Whisperer's Guide to Orlando or something like that.


If I remember correctly this was Joe Black’s facepage @black562 here on the DIS.  He used to predict every release of Disney discounts (free dining, stay play dine, etc - he always was spot on). He was a great resource, hasn’t posted on the DIS for a year though.


----------



## mom2rtk

Farro said:


> Refurbing what? Changing the outside? The inside?


Maybe they'll put a big painted scrim around it like the one in DL!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Night blossom Banshee now available 

http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/photo...of-avatar-with-all-new-merchandise-discounts/


----------



## Carol Jackson

Not to bother anyone, but is there a thread on this site discussing places to live around Disneyworld? Looking to relocate from NY in  few years and work for the Mouse. Please include link if so.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News
*
Casey Jr. Popcorn Bucket and Dumbo Sipper Cup Available at Disney Springs!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Carol Jackson said:


> Not to bother anyone, but is there a thread on this site discussing places to live around Disneyworld? Looking to relocate from NY in  few years and work for the Mouse. Please include link if so.


There is not, but there is a Facebook group based around the Moving to the Magic Podcast that the DIS Unplugged does. I recommend watching one of those podcasts to get info about where to find the group.


----------



## ksromack

TheMaxRebo said:


> ok, gotta admit, the Dumbo sipper and Casey Jr popcorn bucket are pretty darn cute
> 
> View attachment 391425





Tigger's ally said:


> No coincidence at all....they match! have to have both!  And can't have them both without the Dumbo Magic band....





Tigger's ally said:


> Hope they both make it to WDW by our trip in four weeks.


Um, yeah......both would be needed but I'm trying to figure out if I really need this item.  Hm.....I think I do.



TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Registration is open of the latest RunDisney virtual series and medals have been released ... it's Marvel themed!
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/recreation/disney-world-marathons.htm#virtual


I already signed up for the first two.....



FoxC63 said:


> We saw Dumbo last night and I have to agree, it wasn't bad but it wasn't great either.  Out of five stars we'd give it three.  Without giving anything away for those who plan to see it, I will say after the movie ends you can leave.  There is nothing else to watch after the credits.


I'm seeing it on sunday with my dd.  Already bought our tickets and chosen our seats!



mollmoll4 said:


> Orange bird sippers are back at EPCOT
> 
> https://twitter.com/disneyfoodblog/status/1111715569143812101?s=21
> 
> They are still there on Tuesday.


I definitely need one of these.  I hope they hang around a bit longer (like 45 days longer).



TheMaxRebo said:


> I saw someone mention that on Facebook thatba CM told them but couldn’t find any explicit source .... that would be quite the refurb if starting already


Well, I imagine it'll take some time to make it into a birthday cake.  I wish I could find my pictures from the last time.  We were there in person.


----------



## BigRed98

*News *

Expedition Everest Unexpectedly Closed for Today at Animal Kingdom


----------



## MommyinHonduras

Carol Jackson said:


> Not to bother anyone, but is there a thread on this site discussing places to live around Disneyworld? Looking to relocate from NY in  few years and work for the Mouse. Please include link if so.





AMusicLifeForMe said:


> There is not, but there is a Facebook group based around the Moving to the Magic Podcast that the DIS Unplugged does. I recommend watching one of those podcasts to get info about where to find the group.



https://www.facebook.com/groups/Movingtothemagic/


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

BigRed98 said:


> *News *
> 
> Expedition Everest Unexpectedly Closed for Today at Animal Kingdom


Are they finally fixing the Yeti!?!?!


----------



## firefly_ris

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Are they finally fixing the Yeti!?!?!



Yep... they waited all this time so they could do it in the middle of spring break; that'll teach people to complain about it!


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> Casey Jr. Popcorn Bucket and Dumbo Sipper Cup Available at Disney Springs!


I need this


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More track installed at Guardians

http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/photo...rdians-of-the-galaxy-roller-coaster-in-epcot/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney to use archived audio from Don Rickles for Toy Story 4

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/archival-...rickles-will-be-used-to-voice-mr-potato-head/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Adults only hideaway returns to Typhoon Lagoon

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/adults-on...disneys-typhoon-lagoon-water-park-this-april/


----------



## writerguyfl

Carol Jackson said:


> Not to bother anyone, but is there a thread on this site discussing places to live around Disneyworld? Looking to relocate from NY in  few years and work for the Mouse. Please include link if so.



It's not the most obvious place, but we do see threads on that topic occasionally in the Orlando Hotels and Attractions forum.  Here's are a few older threads that might give you some ideas.  (Two of those are really old, but a lot of the information is still relevant.  For example, the stuff about costs like insurance, air-conditioning, and climate don't really change.)

https://www.disboards.com/threads/considering-a-move-to-orlando-area.3438574/
https://www.disboards.com/threads/who-lives-in-orlando.1844120/
https://www.disboards.com/threads/relocation-to-florida.1877571/


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney to use archived audio from Don Rickles for Toy Story 4
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/archival-...rickles-will-be-used-to-voice-mr-potato-head/



That is seriously wonderful news.  I was very concerned about Potato Head’s portrayal or lack of.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Avengers themed magicbands 

http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/shop-...anos-captain-america-captain-marvel-iron-man/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Lightning McQueen’s Racing Academy now open

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...emy-now-open-at-disneys-hollywood-studios.htm


----------



## rteetz




----------



## crazy4wdw

Appears that Dumbo has "flopped" at the box office, weekend estimates are $45 to $50 million. 

https://www.boxofficemojo.com/news/?id=4498&p=.htm


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Lightning McQueen’s Racing Academy now open
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...emy-now-open-at-disneys-hollywood-studios.htm





rteetz said:


>



This looks like a great addition to DHS! Show looks fun and the Lightning McQueen AA is pretty awesome! The only thing I would have preferred is actual seats instead of bench seating.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

crazy4wdw said:


> Appears that Dumbo has "flopped" at the box office, weekend estimates are $45 to $50 million.
> 
> https://www.boxofficemojo.com/news/?id=4498&p=.htm



I know critics seemed to pan it but I everyone I know who saw it (all big Disney fans) loved t and raves about it


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> I know critics seemed to pan it but I everyone I know who saw it (all big Disney fans) loved t and raves about it



Disclaimer - have not seen movie.

Critics tend to pile on Tim Burton (and Disney if they can) movies, sometimes justly, sometimes unjustly.

At this point I just don't put much stock in critics anymore, even for restaurant reviews. Everyone has some sort of agenda these days, for whatever reason and I feel like a lot of reviews are now biased.

Hey, they didn't like Maleficent and I didn't watch. Finally did and I really liked it!


----------



## Fantasia79

Saw Captain Marvel, it was exceptional.  It’s gunna hit $1B World Wide next week.


----------



## jlundeen

I tend to agree with the Maltin perspective - if you can't make it better, why make it at all... the original (in this case Dumbo, which is my all time FAV disney movie) has a very large (enormous) fan base - they are going to be very critical.

 I felt that many of the remakes I've seen are only OK - Mary Poppins being the most recent.  Perhaps that's because I loved the original so much, but even Beauty & The Beast for me was good, but not great. 

There really shouldn't be a comparison, but there is.  Some of these just can't stand on their own and people go because of the name.  Maybe if there hadn't been an original they would do better, but they will always be compared.

EDITED:  BTW, I really liked Maleficent too - AND Tomorrowland...  so that shows how weird I am....LOL


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> Disclaimer - have not seen movie.
> 
> Critics tend to pile on Tim Burton (and Disney if they can) movies, sometimes justly, sometimes unjustly.
> 
> At this point I just don't put much stock in critics anymore, even for restaurant reviews. Everyone has some sort of agenda these days, for whatever reason and I feel like a lot of reviews are now biased.
> 
> Hey, they didn't like Maleficent and I didn't watch. Finally did and I really liked it!



Many of the reviews I read also seemed to be reviewing it at least partially in the context of the slew of remakes Disney has coming out this year, vs on it’s own in a vacuum


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

crazy4wdw said:


> Appears that Dumbo has "flopped" at the box office, weekend estimates are $45 to $50 million.
> 
> https://www.boxofficemojo.com/news/?id=4498&p=.htm


Hey...we saw a movie on opening weekend!  (We literally never do that...we also rarely see movies in theaters period, lol)

I didn't realize Dumbo just came out.  We won 4 tickets through some atom tickets promotion on Friday and used them yesterday.  

To bring this back (slightly) on topic.  Our family enjoyed the movie.  I wish they had done more with the songs from the original though (they were in there, but not featured as prominently as I'd have maybe liked).


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


>



This is cute, but I can’t imagine it has a lot of re-watch-ability. I guess it’s more for the younger set, which is definitely needed at DHS.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Mural to be unveiled at Star Wars Celebration in Chicago:

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/check-out...be-unveiled-at-star-wars-celebration-chicago/

Link contains image of section devoted to original trilogy, sections for the prequesl and new movies will be unveiled at the Celebration


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Avengers themed magicbands
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/shop-...anos-captain-america-captain-marvel-iron-man/



No Thor??


----------



## saskdw

crazy4wdw said:


> Appears that Dumbo has "flopped" at the box office, weekend estimates are $45 to $50 million.
> 
> https://www.boxofficemojo.com/news/?id=4498&p=.htm



Not sure how anyone would have expected it to do more than this. Doesn't mean it's a bad movie, I just would never see it doing much more than $50 million opening weekend.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


>



Hey, I won't pretend this is something that's directed at me. For a park that doesn't have enough to do and will be seeing a massive surge of people, its actually a perfect little show for kids (Mostly boys) in the under-8 set. Being only 10 minutes long they can probably push a lot of bodies through it doing 4 shows an hour.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

********** said:


> Hey, I won't pretend this is something that's directed at me. For a park that doesn't have enough to do and will be seeing a massive surge of people, its actually a perfect little show for kids (Mostly boys) in the under-8 set. Being only 10 minutes long they can probably push a lot of bodies through it doing 4 shows an hour.


Bonus for all it's 10mins out of the heat, humidity, rain, etc


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Several Disney Springs dining venues involved in credit card breach 

http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/earl-...nvolved-in-extensive-credit-card-data-breach/


----------



## tarak

MommaBerd said:


> This is cute, but I can’t imagine it has a lot of re-watch-ability. I guess it’s more for the younger set, which is definitely needed at DHS.



I agree. We watched it with my 7-year-old, who was pretty bored.  Maybe it's more interesting in person?


----------



## ksromack

crazy4wdw said:


> Appears that Dumbo has "flopped" at the box office, weekend estimates are $45 to $50 million.
> 
> https://www.boxofficemojo.com/news/?id=4498&p=.htm





TheMaxRebo said:


> I know critics seemed to pan it but I everyone I know who saw it (all big Disney fans) loved t and raves about it



My dd and i went to see it today.  We both thought it was very cute and required a tissue or two...or three.  Actually the more I think about it the fonder I become.


----------



## BLLB

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Lightning McQueen’s Racing Academy now open
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...emy-now-open-at-disneys-hollywood-studios.htm



We got to see it today!  Pretty cool.


----------



## mollmoll4

Looks like the Dumbo sipper and Casey Jr popcorn bucket are in Magic Kingdom now too.

https://twitter.com/WDWNT/status/1112451812311748608


----------



## Killer Fish

saskdw said:


> Not sure how anyone would have expected it to do more than this. Doesn't mean it's a bad movie, I just would never see it doing much more than $50 million opening weekend.



Disney did not spend $170+ on it with expectations for it to gross $50 on opening weekend....that being said if having it in the Disney+ launch lineup gets one more person to sign up it is probably worth it.


----------



## OSUZorba

Killer Fish said:


> Disney did not spend $170+ on it with expectations for it to gross $50 on opening weekend....that being said if having it in the Disney+ launch lineup gets one more person to sign up it is probably worth it.


I was wondering last night if all the remakes this year were really a money grab at the box office play, or a get people excited about Disney+ and maybe Blue ray sales play.


----------



## scrappinginontario

I think the thing deterring some from going to see Dumbo is the 'darker' side to it. Normally our family and extended family add the remakes to our movie going weekends.  This one is a pass for all of us as it's been done in a format that is not overly family friendly.  I'm guessing we're not the only ones avoiding it because of this.


----------



## Jetku

scrappinginontario said:


> I think the thing deterring some from going to see Dumbo is the 'darker' side to it. Normally our family and extended family add the remakes to our movie going weekends.  This one is a pass for all of us as it's been done in a format that is not overly family friendly.  I'm guessing we're not the only ones avoiding it because of this.




I think Dumbo also doesn’t have the same nostalgia as something like Cinderella, Beauty and the Beast, Aladdin, or Lion King. 3 of those 4 are playing hard on the 90s nostalgia. 90s kids like myself now have families and want to both reminisce and share our favorites with our kids. Myself, my wife, and my daughter loved BatB and can’t wait for Aladdin. Cinderella is also a staple princess and strongly present in the public conscious. 

I’m a lifelong Disney fan (animation and parks) but I hold no interest or nostalgia for Dumbo. Didn’t like the original, and not interested to see Tim Burton’s take on it. My interest is so low that this isn’t even something I’d see on a streaming service.


----------



## Farro

Jetku said:


> I think Dumbo also doesn’t have the same nostalgia as something like Cinderella, Beauty and the Beast, Aladdin, or Lion King. 3 of those 4 are playing hard on the 90s nostalgia. 90s kids like myself now have families and want to both reminisce and share our favorites with our kids. Myself, my wife, and my daughter loved BatB and can’t wait for Aladdin. Cinderella is also a staple princess and strongly present in the public conscious.
> 
> I’m a lifelong Disney fan (animation and parks) but I hold no interest or nostalgia for Dumbo. Didn’t like the original, and not interested to see Tim Burton’s take on it. My interest is so low that this isn’t even something I’d see on a streaming service.



Well luckily there are a few of us elderly folks who have nostalgia for the classics like Dumbo, Lady and The Tramp, Bambi. 

In all seriousness,  I HATE they are doing Lady and The Tramp live action, but am soooooo excited for Pinocchio if it happens.


----------



## Phicinfan

saskdw said:


> Not sure how anyone would have expected it to do more than this. Doesn't mean it's a bad movie, I just would never see it doing much more than $50 million opening weekend.


No hammer room, or make that the bigger Axe now..


----------



## sachilles

Being April fools day, just thought I'd remind folks to take any rumors found on the internet with a huge grain of salt today.


----------



## tarak

Jetku said:


> I think Dumbo also doesn’t have the same nostalgia as something like Cinderella, Beauty and the Beast, Aladdin, or Lion King. 3 of those 4 are playing hard on the 90s nostalgia. 90s kids like myself now have families and want to both reminisce and share our favorites with our kids. Myself, my wife, and my daughter loved BatB and can’t wait for Aladdin. Cinderella is also a staple princess and strongly present in the public conscious.
> 
> I’m a lifelong Disney fan (animation and parks) but I hold no interest or nostalgia for Dumbo. Didn’t like the original, and not interested to see Tim Burton’s take on it. My interest is so low that this isn’t even something I’d see on a streaming service.



I don’t have any nostalgia for Dumbo, either. I always found the original very depressing. My kids are all big Disney geeks, even the teenagers, and they haven’t expressed any interest in seeing it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

sachilles said:


> Being April fools day, just thought I'd remind folks to take any rumors found on the internet with a huge grain of salt today.



Including things from the official Disney pages - such as the video for the "get your Snears on" campaign


----------



## mikepizzo

TheMaxRebo said:


> Including things from the official Disney pages - such as the video for the "get your Snears on" campaign



Just wait...one day this will be a real thing...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

With the moat partially drained they are taking opportunity to repaint Cosmic Ray's backside


----------



## mollmoll4

TheMaxRebo said:


> Including things from the official Disney pages - such as the video for the "get your Snears on" campaign



This is mostly cute and silly. I just... can't get past the slime/grease left in the "snears" when the turkey legs are removed.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News*

To coincide with the 30th Anniversary of the Little Mermaid, you can experience an immersive Live-To-Film Concert Experience at the Hollywood Bowl for two special evenings on May 17th and May 18th.

Cast includes:

Lea Michele as Ariel
Harvey Fierstein as Ursula
Cheech Marin as Chef Louis
Ken Page as Sebastian
Peter Gallagher as King Triton
Leo Gallo as Prince Eric

Alan Menken will be making a special appearance.

For tickets, you can visit the Hollywood Bowl website: https://www.hollywoodbowl.com/event...an-immersive-live-to-film-concert-experience/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Briar Rose Gold collection now available 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photos-ne...lable-at-walt-disney-world-and-on-shopdisney/


----------



## loutoo

Killer Fish said:


> Disney did not spend $170+ on it with expectations for it to gross $50 on opening weekend



The actual gross was $116 million on opening weekend.  The $45-$50 mil everyone keeps referencing is domestic.  I think thisbosbroght in line with expectations from Disney.  

Additionally, the unusually late Easter this year and resulting wide spread of spring breaks will create a stranger than normal box office pattern


----------



## Sarah1024

crazy4wdw said:


> Appears that Dumbo has "flopped" at the box office, weekend estimates are $45 to $50 million.
> 
> https://www.boxofficemojo.com/news/?id=4498&p=.htm


$50 million is a flop?!


----------



## rteetz

Sarah1024 said:


> $50 million is a flop?!


These days more likely than not it is. I don’t know all the numbers on this one to know what makes it a success or not.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Sarah1024 said:


> $50 million is a flop?!





rteetz said:


> These days more likely than not it is. I don’t know all the numbers on this one to know what makes it a success or not.



I am not a huge expert but I see figures of what the production company keeps at around 50%-55% of the box office take, plus you have to add in marketing.

So if production was $170m and you figure $50m for marketing (which might be conservative, I see the average movie in the US costs $65m and average distribution and marketing costs are $35m) - but that would put it at a $230m break event point.  If they get 55% of the gross sales (I'll assume Disney is at the upper end), that means it needs to gross ~420m to break even.

From the actual vs projection, I see it made $45m domestically and was projected to make $50-65m and international it took $71m off projections of $80-90m - so below on both

I think with the later Easter there could be some legs to this - I know word of mouth I have seen was pretty positive ... but there is Shazam! coming out this weekend so see what impact that has on family film goers

Definitely not a good sign though


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

Killer Fish said:


> Disney did not spend $170+ on it with expectations for it to gross $50 on opening weekend....that being said if having it in the Disney+ launch lineup gets one more person to sign up it is probably worth it.



170 million is about the norm for the budget for Disney films.  The problem is that most of them flop or underperform(outside of Marvel).

As I've said many times before, without Marvel their situation would be dire.


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am not a huge expert but I see figures of what the production company keeps at around 50%-55% of the box office take, plus you have to add in marketing.
> 
> So if production was $170m and you figure $50m for marketing (which might be conservative, I see the average movie in the US costs $65m and average distribution and marketing costs are $35m) - but that would put it at a $230m break event point.  If they get 55% of the gross sales (I'll assume Disney is at the upper end), that means it needs to gross ~420m to break even.
> 
> From the actual vs projection, I see it made $45m domestically and was projected to make $50-65m and international it took $71m off projections of $80-90m - so below on both
> 
> I think with the later Easter there could be some legs to this - I know word of mouth I have seen was pretty positive ... but there is Shazam! coming out this weekend so see what impact that has on family film goers
> 
> Definitely not a good sign though



The P&A costs for expensive blockbusters like this is well over 100 million worldwide which would push the breakeven point closer to 600 million.  Also, the foreign take for the studios averages about 40% and as low as 25% in China.

Long story short:  this is certain to lose a LOT of money.

It's basically going to wipe out most of the profits that Captain Marvel made and this is coming off an awful holiday slate where all three offerings Nutcracker/Ralph/Mary Poppins lost money.


----------



## Kaleidodad

OnSpaceshipEarth said:


> 170 million is about the norm for the budget for Disney films.  The problem is that most of them flop or underperform(outside of Marvel).
> 
> As I've said many times before, without Marvel their situation would be dire.


Pixar and Star Wars have also done pretty well for Disney, notwithstanding a Solo here and there.  Besides, box office takes are not really the end-all for Disney films, especially since most recent ones are building on existing properties.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Disneyland Starbucks mug

https://twitter.com/westcot667/status/1112731822113222656?s=21


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Magic Kingdom Starbucks mug

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photos-al...ucks-mugs-now-available-at-the-magic-kingdom/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Circle of Flavors confirmed for Animal Kingdom

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...perience-coming-to-disneys-animal-kingdom.htm


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

Kaleidodad said:


> Pixar and Star Wars have also done pretty well for Disney, notwithstanding a Solo here and there.  Besides, box office takes are not really the end-all for Disney films, especially since most recent ones are building on existing properties.



We'll see how Star Wars Ep. 9 does this Christmas but the trajectory has not been good.  Pixar is also another question mark.  The production cost on their films is usually hovering around 200 million before marketing and distribution costs meaning they have to hit it out of the park at the box office every time to be profitable.

Animation is now a very crowded marketplace and Universal's Illumination keeps cranking out monster hits at half the production costs of Disney/Pixars's.  Now Universal also owns DreamWorks Animation.

Factor in that Lasseter is gone and we just don't know how Disney's Animation Studios will perform without him.


----------



## OSUZorba

Jetku said:


> I think Dumbo also doesn’t have the same nostalgia as something like Cinderella, Beauty and the Beast, Aladdin, or Lion King. 3 of those 4 are playing hard on the 90s nostalgia. 90s kids like myself now have families and want to both reminisce and share our favorites with our kids. Myself, my wife, and my daughter loved BatB and can’t wait for Aladdin. Cinderella is also a staple princess and strongly present in the public conscious.
> 
> I’m a lifelong Disney fan (animation and parks) but I hold no interest or nostalgia for Dumbo. Didn’t like the original, and not interested to see Tim Burton’s take on it. My interest is so low that this isn’t even something I’d see on a streaming service.


I'm a kid off the 90s, and Dumbo was always my favorite. I rented it an ungodly number of times until it came out of the valute when I was in College.


----------



## The Pho

OnSpaceshipEarth said:


> Also, the foreign take for the studios averages about 40% and as low as 25% in China.



That’s usually the part most people don’t realize.   The box office may be larger overseas, but they get a much smaller cut.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Circle of Flavors confirmed for Animal Kingdom
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...perience-coming-to-disneys-animal-kingdom.htm



Think this could be really something the wife and I would be interested in.  With just the two of us (and we do drink) it might be price wise a decent deal and that is not including the info included.


----------



## dclpluto

Imo Danny DeVito was a bad choice. I was looking forward to dumbo until I seen Danny was in it. I still might watch it, at the box office. Or maybe I will wait and watch it on the ship.


----------



## rteetz

dclpluto said:


> Imo Danny DeVito was a bad choice. I was looking forward to dumbo until I seen Danny was in it. I still might watch it, at the box office. Or maybe I will wait and watch it on the ship.


I don't think that was an issue with this film. At least I haven't seen anyone else mention that.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Sing on Tour coming to Universal Japan April 18th

http://www.insideuniversal.net/2019...rsal-studios-japan-officially-opens-april-18/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: All-New “Been There” Series Starbucks Mugs Spotted at Disney’s Hollywood Studios


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: All-New “Been There” Series Starbucks Mugs Pay Tribute to Retro Epcot


----------



## saskdw

Killer Fish said:


> Disney did not spend $170+ on it with expectations for it to gross $50 on opening weekend....that being said if having it in the Disney+ launch lineup gets one more person to sign up it is probably worth it.



I really don't see how they would have projected it to do much more than what it did.

This movie will most likely make money in the year's to come though, through streaming service, bluray's and tv.


----------



## saskdw

OSUZorba said:


> I was wondering last night if all the remakes this year were really a money grab at the box office play, or a get people excited about Disney+ and maybe Blue ray sales play.



I think Lion King will do slightly better than Dumbo, but none of them are going to light up the box office.


----------



## Sarah1024

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Circle of Flavors confirmed for Animal Kingdom
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...perience-coming-to-disneys-animal-kingdom.htm


This looks cool!  I wonder what the timing is?


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: All-New “Been There” Series Starbucks Mugs Spotted at Disney’s Hollywood Studios





rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: All-New “Been There” Series Starbucks Mugs Pay Tribute to Retro Epcot



Are all these "Been There" mugs in addition to the You Are Here collection or are they replacing the You Are Here collection?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: All-New “Been There” Series Starbucks Mugs Pay Tribute to Retro Epcot



If that one is still out come this August, it will be coming home with me


----------



## mcd2745

I don't like these new $tarbucks mugs. I always regretted not getting the original ones. These, however, I do not find appealing at all.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> If that one is still out come this August, it will be coming home with me


Same


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Are all these "Been There" mugs in addition to the You Are Here collection or are they replacing the You Are Here collection?


I believe You are here was replaced by this.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> I believe You are here was replaced by this.


Gotcha. Glad I got my mugs then before this changed includind DCA and DL.

My husband and I prefer the graphics style of You Are Here. Would have been unfortunate to not be able to get those to make the collection cohesive. The only mug that is out of place in terms of the graphics design in our rapidly growing collection is our Jamaica You Are Here mug.

That said if we felt like spending the money we could always start a new Been There Parks collection


----------



## JaxDad

rteetz said:


> I believe You are here was replaced by this.


It would have just been too existentially confusing to sell the "You are here" and "Been there" stuff at the same time.


----------



## saskdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am not a huge expert but I see figures of what the production company keeps at around 50%-55% of the box office take, plus you have to add in marketing.
> 
> So if production was $170m and you figure $50m for marketing (which might be conservative, I see the average movie in the US costs $65m and average distribution and marketing costs are $35m) - but that would put it at a $230m break event point.  If they get 55% of the gross sales (I'll assume Disney is at the upper end), that means it needs to gross ~420m to break even.
> 
> From the actual vs projection, I see it made $45m domestically and was projected to make $50-65m and international it took $71m off projections of $80-90m - so below on both
> 
> I think with the later Easter there could be some legs to this - I know word of mouth I have seen was pretty positive ... but there is Shazam! coming out this weekend so see what impact that has on family film goers
> 
> Definitely not a good sign though



I'm not an expert either, but I feel a movie like this gets judged on it's longterm profits. Not opening weekend. 

Over the next 10 years how will all the royalty's add up from Streaming, bluray, and tv?

This movie was never going to set the box office on fire. But it might pay for itself over the next 5-10 years.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

JaxDad said:


> It would have just been too existentially confusing to sell the "You are here" and "Been there" stuff at the same time.


lol good point


----------



## TheMaxRebo

saskdw said:


> I'm not an expert either, but I feel a movie like this gets judged on it's longterm profits. Not opening weekend.
> 
> Over the next 10 years how will all the royalty's add up from Streaming, bluray, and tv?
> 
> This movie was never going to set the box office on fire. But it might pay for itself over the next 5-10 years.



I don't know how much more it will make long term though.  Will it just be added to the Disney+ streaming service?  Will it ever make it to regular TV?  How much are the TV rights anyway?  And from what I can find, movies don't make the $ on DVD/Blu-ray they used to 

Obviously there are harder to quantify benefits too of just the property being more in the public consciousness and new sales of toys and plushes and collectibles.  Plus as has been mentioned in this thread before, for some foreign markets, especially in Asia, they never really saw the original moves so this is introducing these properties to those markets

So I do think if a movie is at all close to being even with box office gross, there is potential for more $ to be made down the road.  I mean, something like Mary Poppins Returns made $350m off a budget of $130m.  Once all the long term benefits are factored in I have trouble thinking of that as a big $ loser.


----------



## saskdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> I don't know how much more it will make long term though.  Will it just be added to the Disney+ streaming service?  Will it ever make it to regular TV?  How much are the TV rights anyway?  And from what I can find, movies don't make the $ on DVD/Blu-ray they used to
> 
> Obviously there are harder to quantify benefits too of just the property being more in the public consciousness and new sales of toys and plushes and collectibles.  Plus as has been mentioned in this thread before, for some foreign markets, especially in Asia, they never really saw the original moves so this is introducing these properties to those markets
> 
> So I do think if a movie is at all close to being even with box office gross, there is potential for more $ to be made down the road.  I mean, something like Mary Poppins Returns made $350m off a budget of $130m.  Once all the long term benefits are factored in I have trouble thinking of that as a big $ loser.



I'm assuming it will make it to tv eventually. I don't know what the rights go for. I'm assuming they get a certain amount each time the movie plays.

I still buy blurays. We have a home theatre room with a big 4K OLED TV and a pretty good good sound system. Including high powered subs and ceiling speakers for Dolby Atmos. At the current time the picture and sound quality in a good 4K bluray with Dolby Atmos blows away any streaming service. The average person with a mediocre tv with a sound bar might go with a streaming service, but people with expensive set-ups are still buying blurays.

No idea how the numbers playout on that though.


----------



## Sarah1024

TheMaxRebo said:


> I don't know how much more it will make long term though.  Will it just be added to the Disney+ streaming service?  Will it ever make it to regular TV?  How much are the TV rights anyway?  And from what I can find, movies don't make the $ on DVD/Blu-ray they used to
> 
> Obviously there are harder to quantify benefits too of just the property being more in the public consciousness and new sales of toys and plushes and collectibles.  Plus as has been mentioned in this thread before, for some foreign markets, especially in Asia, they never really saw the original moves so this is introducing these properties to those markets
> 
> So I do think if a movie is at all close to being even with box office gross, there is potential for more $ to be made down the road.  I mean, something like Mary Poppins Returns made $350m off a budget of $130m.  Once all the long term benefits are factored in I have trouble thinking of that as a big $ loser.


Yeah I thought I saw someone mentioned Mary Poppins was a loser for them, but I was under the impression it did quite well??  I had no idea what Shazam was until it was mentioned in this thread.  Either I don't watch enough TV to have seen the ads, or I'm oblivious.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Sarah1024 said:


> Yeah I thought I saw someone mentioned Mary Poppins was a loser for them, but I was under the impression it did quite well??  I had no idea what Shazam was until it was mentioned in this thread.  Either I don't watch enough TV to have seen the ads, or I'm oblivious.



as for Mary Poppins, I think depends how you look at it.  It made $172m domestic and $177m international.  If we apply 50% take on Domestic and 35% international that means Disney made ~$150m on a budget of $130m.  Now, there are still distribution and marketing costs ... but also doesn't take in what they make of licensing, and Blu-ray sales, etc. and all the other stuff.  So if you give little credence to that and think their D&A was high, then yes, it might lose money but also could make money in the end.  I would position that it did fine, probably not a big loser, but not a big money maker either

I think the real issues are the true bombs like the recent Nutcracker movie or Wrinkle in Time


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Animal Kingdom Starbucks mug

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photos-al...rbucks-mugs-trek-into-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## dclpluto

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Animal Kingdom Starbucks mug
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photos-al...rbucks-mugs-trek-into-disneys-animal-kingdom/



This looks pretty good. I only been in a Starbucks one time in my life. That was in Spain to use the restroom. Might have to go inside one at animal kingdom to get this one. I have nothing against Starbucks just don’t drink coffee.


----------



## sachilles

DVC picked the perfect day to mail me something. Wife just sent me a photo of an envelope from them. I assume is has to do with paperwork or something from our recent purchase.
I think I have her convinced that I just bought 50 points at Riviera. This could be fun.

In Disney news, I'm very surprised at how many people have reported on the Dis, a recent purchase at the Riviera. There was a lot of negative energy surrounding it and the new restrictions. I feel like that all went out the window the second the points went on sale. Is it always like that when a new DVC comes on line to sell.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Jaleo is now open for Lunch

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/jaleo-by-jose-andres-now-open-for-lunch-at-disney-springs/


----------



## Killer Fish

saskdw said:


> I'm assuming it will make it to tv eventually. I don't know what the rights go for. I'm assuming they get a certain amount each time the movie plays.
> 
> I still buy blurays. We have a home theatre room with a big 4K OLED TV and a pretty good good sound system. Including high powered subs and ceiling speakers for Dolby Atmos. At the current time the picture and sound quality in a good 4K bluray with Dolby Atmos blows away any streaming service. The average person with a mediocre tv with a sound bar might go with a streaming service, but people with expensive set-ups are still buying blurays.
> 
> No idea how the numbers playout on that though.



You appreciate quality audio and video (me too). The problem is the general public probably can't tell the difference and they are just happy with the quality of streaming. I think the 4K/Blu market is eventually going to mostly be left to the people that appreciate that and have high end displays. People laugh when I say I still have the Netflix mail option for Blu-Rays (wish they did 4K)....but I think streaming is trash.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Merchandise revealed for Star Wars Rival Run

http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/photo...erchandise-spirit-jerseys-pins-tees-and-more/


----------



## saskdw

Killer Fish said:


> You appreciate quality audio and video (me too). The problem is the general public probably can't tell the difference and they are just happy with the quality of streaming. I think the 4K/Blu market is eventually going to mostly be left to the people that appreciate that and have high end displays. People laugh when I say I still have the Netflix mail option for Blu-Rays (wish they did 4K)....but I think streaming is trash.



Actually Netfilx IMO has the best quality of the streaming services. Many of there shows I get in Dolby Vision with Dolby Atmos. The sound isn't quite as good as 4k Bluray, but better than anything else I've heard.


----------



## Roxyfire

sachilles said:


> DVC picked the perfect day to mail me something. Wife just sent me a photo of an envelope from them. I assume is has to do with paperwork or something from our recent purchase.
> I think I have her convinced that I just bought 50 points at Riviera. This could be fun.
> 
> In Disney news, I'm very surprised at how many people have reported on the Dis, a recent purchase at the Riviera. There was a lot of negative energy surrounding it and the new restrictions. I feel like that all went out the window the second the points went on sale. Is it always like that when a new DVC comes on line to sell.



I agree. I'm not really in the position to add on this year but if I was I might consider it if not for the resale restriction. Even then, small point contracts often get gobbled up on the resale market regardless.


----------



## Alice121078

wareagle57 said:


> This looks awesome. Going to be hard to resist if it's still there in a couple of weeks. But I'm wondering how you carry that popcorn bucket around with the extra car hanging off like that. Or is the 2nd car attached to the dumbo sipper?


Yes, how on earth do you carry that train bucket?? It’s cute, but still! Do they still have the balloon buckets?


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Meet Disney Artists in WonderGround Gallery at Disney Springs in April


----------



## Killer Fish

saskdw said:


> Actually Netfilx IMO has the best quality of the streaming services. Many of there shows I get in Dolby Vision with Dolby Atmos. The sound isn't quite as good as 4k Bluray, but better than anything else I've heard.



Only their original programming though for the most part is in Dolby Vision/Atmos I am pretty sure.


----------



## saskdw

Killer Fish said:


> Only their original programming though for the most part is in Dolby Vision/Atmos I am pretty sure.



That is correct. That's why I still buy blurays for the movie collection.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

JaxDad said:


> It would have just been too existentially confusing to sell the "You are here" and "Been there" stuff at the same time.



I have been collecting the "You are Here" mugs for a while, so I'm definitely in existential crisis. So, in the interest of practicing mindfulness and trying to live in the here and now, I'm heading to the shopping app to see what mugs I can buy before they disappear!


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

Disneyland News Update: Jessie Spins, Dumbo Soars and the Heat Begins...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
This year's Easter Egg display at the Grand Floridian. 

photos-new-easter-eggs-for-2019-easter-egg-display-at-disneys-grand-floridian-resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Agents of SHIELD Returns May 10


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Red Car Trolley at Disney California Adventure Park Under Refurbishment Until 2020


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheFloatingBear said:


> I have been collecting the "You are Here" mugs for a while, so I'm definitely in existential crisis. So, in the interest of practicing mindfulness and trying to live in the here and now, I'm heading to the shopping app to see what mugs I can buy before they disappear!


Check Amazon too if shopDisney doesn't have them. Amazon will be approximately twice the price IME but still.


----------



## writerguyfl

sachilles said:


> In Disney news, I'm very surprised at how many people have reported on the Dis, a recent purchase at the Riviera. There was a lot of negative energy surrounding it and the new restrictions. I feel like that all went out the window the second the points went on sale. Is it always like that when a new DVC comes on line to sell.



When it comes to social media, don't assume the loudest voices (almost always negative) are the voice of the majority of people.


----------



## writerguyfl

rteetz said:


> Circle of Flavors confirmed for Animal Kingdom
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...perience-coming-to-disneys-animal-kingdom.htm





Tigger's ally said:


> Think this could be really something the wife and I would be interested in.  With just the two of us (and we do drink) it might be price wise a decent deal and that is not including the info included.



I went to the Lion King Anniversary "Concert" special event at Disney's Animal Kingdom park about six years ago.  The "concert" part was pretty bad, in that it wasn't actually a concert.  They literally just played clips from the movie with a live orchestra and singers.  It sounded identical to the movie.  While technically impressive, it wasn't what I'd define to be a concert.

Anyway, the evening included food in two different venues inside the park along with some street entertainment.  Add in the train ride and it sounds very similar to this Circle of Flavors event.  The food was awesome.  The small portion sizes let you try things you (probably) wouldn't dare to order in a restaurant.  And the outdoor street party atmosphere was wonderful.  The Special Events Cast Members at Disney really do a great job on these types of events.

I actually contacted Guest Services about my disappointment with the "concert" portion of the event.  They offered some compensation, which I declined because I felt like the experience of the food and the street party more than made up for the lackluster main event.  I guess that means I'd recommend the similar experience this new event promises.  That's my 2 cents.


----------



## TomServo27

Rian Johnson to direct first Benioff & Weiss Old Republic movie. April fools joke maybe. 

https://screenrant.com/star-wars-rian-johnson-direct-old-republic-trilogy/amp/


----------



## saskdw

writerguyfl said:


> When it comes to social media, don't assume the loudest voices (almost always negative) are the voice of the majority of people.



Like X 1000!!


----------



## The Pho

TomServo27 said:


> Rian Johnson to direct first Benioff & Weiss Old Republic movie.
> 
> https://screenrant.com/star-wars-rian-johnson-direct-old-republic-trilogy/amp/



Hmmm Rian Johnson Star Wars news on April Fools day...


----------



## ksromack

TheMaxRebo said:


> Including things from the official Disney pages - such as the video for the "get your Snears on" campaign


Dh showed this to me this afternoon.....funny!



AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News*
> 
> To coincide with the 30th Anniversary of the Little Mermaid, you can experience an immersive Live-To-Film Concert Experience at the Hollywood Bowl for two special evenings on May 17th and May 18th.
> 
> Cast includes:
> 
> Lea Michele as Ariel
> Harvey Fierstein as Ursula
> Cheech Marin as Chef Louis
> Ken Page as Sebastian
> Peter Gallagher as King Triton
> Leo Gallo as Prince Eric
> 
> Alan Menken will be making a special appearance.
> 
> For tickets, you can visit the Hollywood Bowl website: https://www.hollywoodbowl.com/event...an-immersive-live-to-film-concert-experience/


"Live to film" so this means they will film this and make it available at a later date to those of us who don't have the opportunity to visit the Hollywood Bowl?




rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Magic Kingdom Starbucks mug
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photos-al...ucks-mugs-now-available-at-the-magic-kingdom/


I might need this.



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> This year's Easter Egg display at the Grand Floridian.
> 
> photos-new-easter-eggs-for-2019-easter-egg-display-at-disneys-grand-floridian-resort


These are fabulous!


----------



## Mattimation

ksromack said:


> "Live to film" so this means they will film this and make it available at a later date to those of us who don't have the opportunity to visit the Hollywood Bowl?



No, I believe it just means the singers perform live while the film is playing. It would be great if they recorded it and released it on Disney+, but I think they keep these kind of events fairly exclusive. This is the second time they’ve done The Little Mermaid though


----------



## soniam

Killer Fish said:


> You appreciate quality audio and video (me too). The problem is the general public probably can't tell the difference and they are just happy with the quality of streaming. I think the 4K/Blu market is eventually going to mostly be left to the people that appreciate that and have high end displays. People laugh when I say I still have the Netflix mail option for Blu-Rays (wish they did 4K)....but I think streaming is trash.



We still have Netflix DVD, not even the blu-ray option We do buy blu-rays for some things and have been buying 4K lately.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

dclpluto said:


> Imo Danny DeVito was a bad choice. I was looking forward to dumbo until I seen Danny was in it. I still might watch it, at the box office. Or maybe I will wait and watch it on the ship.


For what it’s worth I actually think Danny played that role perfectly. For me he evoked memories of the original (which is great because he was the only cast member that could achieve that given the storyline they went with).


----------



## pooh'smate

We went to see Dumbo today because my dd asked if I could take her. I really didn't want to go but my dd rarely ever asks to go to the movies so we went and I was pleasantly surprised. It wasn't as dark as I thought it would be and I enjoyed it a lot more than I thought I would.


----------



## ej119

Saw Dumbo today. One of my animated favorites but I had low expectations for the live action version, and I would say the movie exceeded my expectations. I thought Danny DeVito was the acting highlight of the film, but for some reason, I didn't really like the lead girl.


----------



## saskdw

Avengers Endgame tickets on sale in Canada!!!!

Sneaky secret release at 12 eastern. Have to search to find them, can't see them yet the normal way.

Tickets for the opening show Thursday and again Saturday night!!!


----------



## crazy4wdw

Sarah1024 said:


> $50 million is a flop?!


Yes, it today's market, $50 million is a poor take for the initial weekend opening of a movie.  The production budget was around $170 million then add another $100 million for advertisement.  The studio receives roughly 50% of the box office so Disney earned around $25 million on opening weekend for an investment of $270 million. In comparison, the Beauty and the Beast remake pulled in $162 million on it's opening weekend.  Disney can still recoup it's investment as there will be revenue from DVD/BluRay sales/rentals and revenue when the film makes it over to streaming and television. 

It will be very interesting to see how the other remakes do this year.  Seems to me that they have too many of them coming out this year:  Aladdin, Lion King, and Maleficent 2.


----------



## skier_pete

Well - I'll say this - every movie that is not a blockbuster doesn't make it a flop.  Mary Poppins returns didn't make a fortune, but it made a good enough bank that it will turn a profit.  (An amusing point on this - MPR took in $349 million worldwide on a $130 million budget and people say it flopped. Into the Spiderverse made $372 million on a $90 million budget and everyone calls it a hit - so what doea all that mean.)

Anyways - to Dumbo: It's at $119 million worldwide in the first week. This is not a smash nor a flop. It really depends where it goes from here and opens in other areas. Admittedly it is definitely at risk of being a flop - I would say anything under $400 million worldwide would be a "flop" on the $170 million budget, more than $400 million would be in the "break even" range, and would take around $500 million to be a "hit".

Edit: Another point is even if a movie flops in the US it can still be a hit. Alita: Battle Angel only did $85 million in US which is terrible, but over $400 million total means international BO saved it's butt.


----------



## PixieT78

saskdw said:


> Avengers Endgame tickets on sale in Canada!!!!
> 
> Sneaky secret release at 12 eastern. Have to search to find them, can't see them yet the normal way.
> 
> Tickets for the opening show Thursday and again Saturday night!!!



Thanks for this - tickets purchased for Saturday afternoon!


----------



## mikepizzo

********** said:


> Well - I'll say this - every movie that is not a blockbuster doesn't make it a flop.  Mary Poppins returns didn't make a fortune, but it made a good enough bank that it will turn a profit.  (An amusing point on this - MPR took in $349 million worldwide on a $130 million budget and people say it flopped. Into the Spiderverse made $372 million on a $90 million budget and everyone calls it a hit - so what doea all that mean.)
> 
> Anyways - to Dumbo: It's at $119 million worldwide in the first week. This is not a smash nor a flop. It really depends where it goes from here and opens in other areas. Admittedly it is definitely at risk of being a flop - I would say anything under $400 million worldwide would be a "flop" on the $170 million budget, more than $400 million would be in the "break even" range, and would take around $500 million to be a "hit".
> 
> Edit: Another point is even if a movie flops in the US it can still be a hit. Alita: Battle Angel only did $85 million in US which is terrible, but over $400 million total means international BO saved it's butt.



Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix illustrates just how flexible numbers are.

I've always used the rule of thumb that if a movie makes twice it's production then it's in the black...but that doesn't mean it's a hit.

In your example, if we double Mary Poppins Returns budget we are at $260m.  Let's also assume that the studio gets 100% of the box office take both domestic and worldwide (which we know isn't true).  Best case scenario, Mary Poppins Returns made $89m.  That wouldn't even be enough to fund another sequel with the same budget.

Double Spiderverses budget (we get $180m) and assume everything else as the above example.  Now we are at $192m studio take.  

Looks a little better, no?


----------



## sachilles

While an April fools day gag, I could totally see people buying 'snears'. The perfect accessory for food and wine festival.


----------



## skier_pete

mikepizzo said:


> Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix illustrates just how flexible numbers are.
> 
> I've always used the rule of thumb that if a movie makes twice it's production then it's in the black...but that doesn't mean it's a hit.
> 
> In your example, if we double Mary Poppins Returns budget we are at $260m.  Let's also assume that the studio gets 100% of the box office take both domestic and worldwide (which we know isn't true).  Best case scenario, Mary Poppins Returns made $89m.  That wouldn't even be enough to fund another sequel with the same budget.
> 
> Double Spiderverses budget (we get $180m) and assume everything else as the above example.  Now we are at $192m studio take.
> 
> Looks a little better, no?



Not saying that one didn't do better on it's budget - but to call one a "hit" and one a "flop" is a big stretch. I would call MPR a "Break even" and Spiderverse a "minor hit" as it probably made about $100 million for the studio. A break-even at the BO is maybe not what studios want -but it means in the long term it'll make money because you still have the home market for revenue. I honestly think Disney would be happy to see Dumbo break even.


----------



## scrappinginontario

saskdw said:


> Avengers Endgame tickets on sale in Canada!!!!
> 
> Sneaky secret release at 12 eastern. Have to search to find them, can't see them yet the normal way.
> 
> Tickets for the opening show Thursday and again Saturday night!!!


  Just received an email about this from our local (Canadian) theatre.

Couldn't help but notice they're also running (in both Canada and the US) a *Marvel Studios 22 movie marathon* before the opening!!  Runtime: 47 hours and 52 minutes!  Now that's what I call serious Marvel fans!!!


----------



## umichigan10

*News
*
On ride photo coming to the Haunted Mansion

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...de-photopass-comes-to-the-haunted-mansion.htm

Kinda weird, but I guess this is the new trend now


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Woody’s Roundup BBQ coming to the Contemporary July 4th weekend

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/woodys-ro...ys-contemporary-resort-this-july-4th-weekend/


----------



## The Pho

umichigan10 said:


> *News
> *
> On ride photo coming to the Haunted Mansion
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...de-photopass-comes-to-the-haunted-mansion.htm
> 
> Kinda weird, but I guess this is the new trend now



What happened to no flash pictures please?
Didn’t they think of all those spirits being frightfully sensitive to bright lights?

Seriously though, I do hope it’s a flashless picture or blended in with the lightning.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> I do hope it’s a flashless picture or blended in with the lightning.


I think lightening is exactly how they will blend it in.


----------



## wnwardii

scrappinginontario said:


> Couldn't help but notice they're also running (in both Canada and the US) a *Marvel Studios 22 movie marathon* before the opening!! Runtime: 47 hours and 52 minutes! Now that's what I call serious Marvel fans!!!



I am doing this on my own in preparation for End Game.  I just finished Age of Ultron last night.  But I did watch both Guardian's movie already (so maybe a little out of order).  I think I have about 9 movies left to watch (not including Captain Marvel since it is not on home video yet).  It is interesting watching these movies again and picking up on things that are setting things in motion for later movies.  But yes, this is a time commitment to watch them all over again.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

I think AMC's website is broken right now lol. When I checked last night after a few Canadians said it was on sale for them I noticed it was not on sale here yet. But this morning is appears you can..except at the moment I can't lol.

They do have movie times loaded up...but the site is basically crashed for me. I guess I'll have to look at it a little later.

I did also see where AMC has a fan showing at like 5:00pm on Thursday where you get a drink and a collectible coin.


----------



## rteetz

Got my tickets for opening night!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More AP VIP Passholder nights added 

Magic Kingdom 4/28 11PM-1AM

Typhoon Lagoon 5/18 5PM-8PM
Typhoon Lagoon 6/3 5PM-8PM


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Partnering with littleBits on “Snap the Gap” STEM Initiative for Girls


----------



## Mal6586

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More AP VIP Passholder nights added
> 
> Magic Kingdom 4/28 11PM-1AM
> 
> Typhoon Lagoon 5/18 5PM-8PM
> Typhoon Lagoon 6/3 5PM-8PM


 Of course there's an event on 6/3 when we fly in on 6/4. I went ahead and registered in the hopes I could get our flights changed, but Southwest isn't feeling my vibe at all. The choices for any earlier in the week are just crap.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disney Villains After Hours event coming to Magic Kingdom this summer: From June 6 – August 8, Disney Villains will take over the upcharge event at Magic Kingdom.

http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/disney-villains-after-hours-event-coming-to-magic-kingdom-this-summer/


One important note I see:

"*One Notorious Item to Note*: Ever driven to stand out in their unpredictable and audacious fashion, while the Villains will be entertaining guests in the new stage show, _*they will not be participating in character greetings during the event*_."


----------



## The Pho

*News
*
Villains themed after hours, including special versions of Pirates and Space. 

https://www.wdwmagic.com/events/dis...s-coming-to-the-magic-kingdom-this-summer.htm


----------



## Jetku

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disney Villains After Hours event coming to Magic Kingdom this summer: From June 6 – August 8, Disney Villains will take over the upcharge event at Magic Kingdom.
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/disney-villains-after-hours-event-coming-to-magic-kingdom-this-summer/
> 
> 
> One important note I see:
> 
> "*One Notorious Item to Note*: Ever driven to stand out in their unpredictable and audacious fashion, while the Villains will be entertaining guests in the new stage show, _*they will not be participating in character greetings during the event*_."



No meet and greet for that price. Wha??


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disney Villains After Hours event coming to Magic Kingdom this summer: From June 6 – August 8, Disney Villains will take over the upcharge event at Magic Kingdom.
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/disney-villains-after-hours-event-coming-to-magic-kingdom-this-summer/
> 
> 
> One important note I see:
> 
> "*One Notorious Item to Note*: Ever driven to stand out in their unpredictable and audacious fashion, while the Villains will be entertaining guests in the new stage show, _*they will not be participating in character greetings during the event*_."



Looks like you win this time.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Pho said:


> Looks like you win this time.



I don't get many, so I will savor this one


----------



## dlavender

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disney Villains After Hours event coming to Magic Kingdom this summer: From June 6 – August 8, Disney Villains will take over the upcharge event at Magic Kingdom.
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/disney-villains-after-hours-event-coming-to-magic-kingdom-this-summer/
> 
> 
> One important note I see:
> 
> "*One Notorious Item to Note*: Ever driven to stand out in their unpredictable and audacious fashion, while the Villains will be entertaining guests in the new stage show, _*they will not be participating in character greetings during the event*_."



That's a surprising move, not having them meet. From what I've witnessed on these boards, people would flock to that..

So this is a little bit of a hybrid "party" for summer....

Now let's see what Spring 2020 has in store....


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disney Villains After Hours event coming to Magic Kingdom this summer: From June 6 – August 8, Disney Villains will take over the upcharge event at Magic Kingdom.
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/disney-villains-after-hours-event-coming-to-magic-kingdom-this-summer/
> 
> 
> One important note I see:
> 
> "*One Notorious Item to Note*: Ever driven to stand out in their unpredictable and audacious fashion, while the Villains will be entertaining guests in the new stage show, _*they will not be participating in character greetings during the event*_."


A Disney Villain Event that starts in June and basically goes up to the Halloween season. The villains are going to have a wild 5 months at Walt Disney World!


----------



## DizFanFamily

OnSpaceshipEarth said:


> The P&A costs for expensive blockbusters like this is well over 100 million worldwide which would push the breakeven point closer to 600 million.  Also, the foreign take for the studios averages about 40% and as low as 25% in China.
> 
> Long story short:  this is certain to lose a LOT of money.
> 
> It's basically going to wipe out most of the profits that Captain Marvel made and this is coming off an awful holiday slate where all three offerings Nutcracker/Ralph/Mary Poppins lost money.



But don’t forget the merchandising. That is a huge part too. I know my family saw Capt Marvel in the theater, but no one raced out to buy action figures etc.  We have not yet seen Dumbo, but have already bought multiple items.  I think Dumbo has greater merchandising potential, and that my be part of Disney’s strategy as well.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Well I'm not sure if the end game ticket presales are at Star wars levels, but I was shut out of the Alamo Drafthouse (my theater of choice) for opening night due to the site and app crashing.

Gotta go to the b&b instead.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

dlavender said:


> That's a surprising move, not having them meet. From what I've witnessed on these boards, people would flock to that..
> 
> So this is a little bit of a hybrid "party" for summer....
> 
> Now let's see what Spring 2020 has in store....



Yeah Disney is pretty dumb when it comes to characters. Or cheap. Either one.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Well I'm not sure if the end game ticket presales are at Star wars levels, but I was shut out of the Alamo Drafthouse (my theater of choice) for opening night due to the site and app crashing.
> 
> Gotta go to the b&b instead.


Well I'm glad I guess, though unfortunate for the both of us, that AMC's website is also crashing.

Unfortunately with Aaron gone we only have the 26th or 27th to see the movie unless we wait until May 10th or 11th and I really don't want to wait that long


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dlavender said:


> That's a surprising move, not having them meet. From what I've witnessed on these boards, people would flock to that..
> 
> So this is a little bit of a hybrid "party" for summer....
> 
> Now let's see what Spring 2020 has in store....



It's an interesting idea as I know the meets are super popular but also can take up a lot of time for many people so this is sort of more about enjoying the other aspects of the party .... which in some ways is more appealing to me.  I am not super into characters but would want to meet some rare ones if they were out so if we were to attend would be nice to not have to worry about that and debating how long to spend on line, etc.

Interested in the details of what they do to Space Mountain


----------



## Mal6586

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disney Villains After Hours event coming to Magic Kingdom this summer: From June 6 – August 8, Disney Villains will take over the upcharge event at Magic Kingdom.
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/disney-villains-after-hours-event-coming-to-magic-kingdom-this-summer/
> 
> 
> One important note I see:
> 
> "*One Notorious Item to Note*: Ever driven to stand out in their unpredictable and audacious fashion, while the Villains will be entertaining guests in the new stage show, _*they will not be participating in character greetings during the event*_."


Hahaha! This morning is just getting better! Too bad you're missing the free event by one day, but NEVER FEAR! Here's a special event 3 days later for ONLY $109 plus tax!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DizFanFamily said:


> But don’t forget the merchandising. That is a huge part too. I know my family saw Capt Marvel in the theater, but no one raced out to buy action figures etc.  We have not yet seen Dumbo, but have already bought multiple items.  I think Dumbo has greater merchandising potential, and that my be part of Disney’s strategy as well.



Definitely different people want different things

I've already gotten a Captain Marvel Magic Band and a Captain Marvel pint glass .... thinking of picking up some of the new lego sets that have Lego Captain Marvel

I have no interest in any merchandise for Dumbo


----------



## foodiddiedoo

TheMaxRebo said:


> It's an interesting idea as I know the meets are super popular but also can take up a lot of time for many people so this is sort of more about enjoying the other aspects of the party .... which in some ways is more appealing to me.  I am not super into characters but would want to meet some rare ones if they were out so if we were to attend would be nice to not have to worry about that and debating how long to spend on line, etc.
> 
> Interested in the details of what they do to Space Mountain


Hopefully it's not just "turn off the lights" like they did for MNSSHP last year, but if it's something that only happens certain nights, it's got to be simple like projection changes or soundtrack changes.  Depending on how antiquated their setup is, that might even been difficult for them.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Well I'm glad I guess, though unfortunate for the both of us, that AMC's website is also crashing.
> 
> Unfortunately with Aaron gone we only have the 26th or 27th to see the movie unless we wait until May 10th or 11th and I really don't want to wait that long



AMC is too far for us . If you have any b&b close they're really not that bad.



foodiddiedoo said:


> Hopefully it's not just "turn off the lights" like they did for MNSSHP last year, but if it's something that only happens certain nights, it's got to be simple like projection changes or soundtrack changes.  Depending on how antiquated their setup is, that might even been difficult for them.



I was just going to say turn out the lights. That's spooky. Ooooh <ghost noise>


----------



## The Pho

foodiddiedoo said:


> Hopefully it's not just "turn off the lights" like they did for MNSSHP last year, but if it's something that only happens certain nights, it's got to be simple like projection changes or soundtrack changes.  Depending on how antiquated their setup is, that might even been difficult for them.


I absolutely loved that.  I was quite disappointed that they aren’t doing it again this year.  I wound up doing 3 Halloween parties because of it, one of which was solely for Space.  If it’s just that with a villainous soundtrack I’d be very happy.


----------



## foodiddiedoo

The Pho said:


> I absolutely loved that.  I was quite disappointed that they aren’t doing it again this year.  I wound up doing 3 Halloween parties because of it, one of which was solely for Space.  If it’s just that with a villainous soundtrack I’d be very happy.


It wasn't bad (I enjoyed it too when I went), it's just that I hope they actually do something different if they're claiming it's Villians related.


----------



## rteetz

Ant-Man and The Wasp in Hong Kong doesn't appear to be much of a success so far. Wait times are rather non-existent for a brand new attraction.


----------



## The Pho

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Well I'm not sure if the end game ticket presales are at Star wars levels, but I was shut out of the Alamo Drafthouse (my theater of choice) for opening night due to the site and app crashing.
> 
> Gotta go to the b&b instead.



I’ve seen numbers in the $800 million to over a $1 billion range for opening weekend worldwide.  So pretty far up there.  And so far it’s already set the first hour presale ticket record.  Breaking all the Force Awakens and Infinity War numbers is certainly possible if not likely for many.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

foodiddiedoo said:


> Hopefully it's not just "turn off the lights" like they did for MNSSHP last year, but if it's something that only happens certain nights, it's got to be simple like projection changes or soundtrack changes.  Depending on how antiquated their setup is, that might even been difficult for them.



I had the same thought - seems like feedback on the "turn off the lights" wasn't so positive so hopefully they do more ... I loved Ghost Galaxy at Disneyland so hoping for something like that, but maybe Disney Villain IP based


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Pho said:


> I’ve seen numbers in the $800 million to over a $1 billion range for opening weekend worldwide.  So pretty far up there.  And so far it’s already set the first hour presale ticket record.  Breaking all the Force Awakens and Infinity War numbers is certainly possible if not likely for many.



From what I saw, they upped it to the $800m+ range after it was announced that it would open in China the same weekend as everywhere else.  And if you took Infinity Wars first weekend total including first week in China (which wasn't the same weekend as elsewhere) you got to a bit over $800m ... so I think that is definitely in the cards, and $1bn is not off the table


----------



## The Pho

foodiddiedoo said:


> It wasn't bad (I enjoyed it too when I went), it's just that I hope they actually do something different if they're claiming it's Villians related.


Understandable.   It was pretty minimalistic so hard to claim a theme beyond that Deep Space one they said.  Villians almost would require characters somewhere.  Maybe we could get a soundtrack along with some live characters inside the control room before launch.   Not much they can do on the actual track beyond projections which wouldn’t be seen much unless they make it way too bright in there.  Perhaps they’ll be borrowing a bit of concept from Stitch’s Space Mountain.  

Really I just don’t want them turning the inside of the ride into the bright ride Disneyland has.


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disney Villains After Hours event coming to Magic Kingdom this summer: From June 6 – August 8, Disney Villains will take over the upcharge event at Magic Kingdom.
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/disney-villains-after-hours-event-coming-to-magic-kingdom-this-summer/
> 
> 
> One important note I see:
> 
> "*One Notorious Item to Note*: Ever driven to stand out in their unpredictable and audacious fashion, while the Villains will be entertaining guests in the new stage show, _*they will not be participating in character greetings during the event*_."



SO - Halloween party during the summer but with no candy or parade or fireworks, but they're going to charge more. Sounds great, I'm sure it'll be a big hit. How much longer until we can't even enter MK at night without paying extra. (Can you tell I hate these hard ticket events?)



dlavender said:


> That's a surprising move, not having them meet. From what I've witnessed on these boards, people would flock to that..
> 
> So this is a little bit of a hybrid "party" for summer....
> 
> Now let's see what Spring 2020 has in store....



Edit: Agree with this. Disney could literally have a "Villian meet only" event and charge $89 a ticket and people would line up. I don't get it myself, but I know it would work.


----------



## sherlockmiles

********** said:


> How much longer until we can't even enter MK at night without paying extra. (Can you tell I hate these hard ticket events?)




I've been wondering the same thing!!


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> SO - Halloween party during the summer but with no candy or parade or fireworks, but they're going to charge more. Sounds great, I'm sure it'll be a big hit. How much longer until we can't even enter MK at night without paying extra. (Can you tell I hate these hard ticket events?)


Well you can enter at 7PM and see HEA, and they are going to have the Maleficent float out and about so sort of a parade and fireworks right there


----------



## The Pho

********** said:


> SO - Halloween party during the summer but with no candy or parade or fireworks, but they're going to charge more. Sounds great, I'm sure it'll be a big hit. How much longer until we can't even enter MK at night without paying extra. (Can you tell I hate these hard ticket events?)
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Agree with this. Disney could literally have a "Villian meet only" event and charge $89 a ticket and people would line up. I don't get it myself, but I know it would work.



Really Disney is moving towards 3 admissions per day for Magic Kingdom.  You’ll pay separately for Morning, Mid-day, and Night.  And then they’ll have full day packages for only $600 per person.


----------



## intertile

sachilles said:


> DVC picked the perfect day to mail me something. Wife just sent me a photo of an envelope from them. I assume is has to do with paperwork or something from our recent purchase.
> I think I have her convinced that I just bought 50 points at Riviera. This could be fun.
> 
> In Disney news, I'm very surprised at how many people have reported on the Dis, a recent purchase at the Riviera. There was a lot of negative energy surrounding it and the new restrictions. I feel like that all went out the window the second the points went on sale. Is it always like that when a new DVC comes on line to sell.


It really depends on the resort, but with the exception of Auluani I would say generally yes.  This resort being on the gondola route has brought that additional interest.
Personally I've learned my lesson with DVC.  I will go on a tour of the resort in December, see how the gondola access to epcot and DHS compare to BWV walking, and then make the decision to add on.


----------



## saskdw

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I think AMC's website is broken right now lol. When I checked last night after a few Canadians said it was on sale for them I noticed it was not on sale here yet. But this morning is appears you can..except at the moment I can't lol.
> 
> They do have movie times loaded up...but the site is basically crashed for me. I guess I'll have to look at it a little later.
> 
> I did also see where AMC has a fan showing at like 5:00pm on Thursday where you get a drink and a collectible coin.



On the Cineplex site in Canada last night it wasn't showing up the regular way yet. I had to search the movie title and then it came up. This morning it's showing the normal way, but the website is crashing.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> SO - Halloween party during the summer but with no candy or parade or fireworks, but they're going to charge more. Sounds great, I'm sure it'll be a big hit. How much longer until we can't even enter MK at night without paying extra. (Can you tell I hate these hard ticket events?)



I think this is more of an "After Hours Event plused with Villains elements"

So compared the the Halloween parties which people have cited as getting over crowded, the main draw to this is the low crowds and little to no wait times for rides, but with some extra Halloween elements


----------



## SG131

dlavender said:


> That's a surprising move, not having them meet. From what I've witnessed on these boards, people would flock to that..
> 
> So this is a little bit of a hybrid "party" for summer....
> 
> Now let's see what Spring 2020 has in store....


I’m really surprised about the meets too. I will probably try it once either way, but I think the popularity would increase dramatically if they added meets.


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think this is more of an "After Hours Event plused with Villains elements"
> 
> So compared the the Halloween parties which people have cited as getting over crowded, the main draw to this is the low crowds and little to no wait times for rides, but with some extra Halloween elements



The post doesn't mention anything about "limited attendance", are you just assuming that based on the price?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS *

Seattle's la Creperie Voila to operate new crepe restaurant at France pavilion 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/a-closer-...ions-upcoming-creperie-window-and-restaurant/


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> The post doesn't mention anything about "limited attendance", are you just assuming that based on the price?


From DPB

"In case you aren’t familiar, *Disney After Hours is a special event that’s open to a limited number of guests* and offers low wait times at more than 20 attractions and experiences after the park closes to day guests, from classics like the Haunted Mansion, Jungle Cruise, Pirates of the Caribbean, and Space Mountain, to newer favorites like Seven Dwarfs Mine Train, plus many more. Event tickets also allow entry as early as 7 p.m., which gives you time to enjoy fireworks before heading off to the attractions. Ice cream novelties, popcorn and select bottled beverages are also included in the cost of admission."


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> The post doesn't mention anything about "limited attendance", are you just assuming that based on the price?



Well, the DIS article is wording it as an addition to the After Hours Events and cites the limited attendance:

"One of the things that makes this event so special is that it’s only open to a limited number of park guests each night. Much lower wait times are typically encountered"

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...magic-kingdom-park-select-nights-this-summer/


Now, if they don't limit the crowds and these feel as crowded as the regular parties then I don't think it is great and I wouldn't do it


----------



## siren0119

********** said:


> The post doesn't mention anything about "limited attendance", are you just assuming that based on the price?



Probably - considering it's right in the middle price-point wise between party tickets and DAH tickets, and DAH is usually pretty limited attendance.


----------



## Iowamomof4

siren0119 said:


> Probably - considering it's right in the middle price-point wise between party tickets and DAH tickets, and DAH is usually pretty limited attendance.


Um, I'm pretty sure this event is priced higher than both the Halloween parties and other DAH. I guess I didn't pay much attention to the MNSSHP ticket prices for this year. Did they go up significantly?


----------



## crvetter

********** said:


> The post doesn't mention anything about "limited attendance", are you just assuming that based on the price?


Here is the link to the actual DPB post referenced above.

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...er-hours-nights-events-at-magic-kingdom-park/


----------



## Sarah1024

rteetz said:


> From DPB
> 
> "In case you aren’t familiar, *Disney After Hours is a special event that’s open to a limited number of guests* and offers low wait times at more than 20 attractions and experiences after the park closes to day guests, from classics like the Haunted Mansion, Jungle Cruise, Pirates of the Caribbean, and Space Mountain, to newer favorites like Seven Dwarfs Mine Train, plus many more. Event tickets also allow entry as early as 7 p.m., which gives you time to enjoy fireworks before heading off to the attractions. Ice cream novelties, popcorn and select bottled beverages are also included in the cost of admission."


What do you think the attendance difference is between DAH and MNSSHP or MVMCP?


----------



## siren0119

Iowamomof4 said:


> Um, I'm pretty sure this event is priced higher than both the Halloween parties and other DAH. I guess I didn't pay much attention to the MNSSHP ticket prices for this year. Did they go up significantly?



Higher than MNSSHP but the DAH events are $125. If this villains one is $109 that plants it right in the middle.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> Ant-Man and The Wasp in Hong Kong doesn't appear to be much of a success so far. Wait times are rather non-existent for a brand new attraction.


I saw part of a ride through of it on YouTube and it really seemed kinda lame. It’s a more high tech version of the current buzz set up, which I guess was the goal, but it’s not groundbreaking by any means.

Honesty, buzz lightyear/toy story is a stronger property than ant man/wasp who are secondary marvel characters. I don’t think they thought it fully through


----------



## umichigan10

********** said:


> SO - Halloween party during the summer but with no candy or parade or fireworks, but they're going to charge more. Sounds great, I'm sure it'll be a big hit. How much longer until we can't even enter MK at night without paying extra. (Can you tell I hate these hard ticket events?)
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Agree with this. Disney could literally have a "Villian meet only" event and charge $89 a ticket and people would line up. I don't get it myself, but I know it would work.


I’m with you 100%. It’s not my business how people spend their money generally, but if it’s going to negatively impact how far mine gets me, then people getting sucked into these things and encouraging them to slash hours in favor of these things really grinds my gears


----------



## rteetz

Sarah1024 said:


> What do you think the attendance difference is between DAH and MNSSHP or MVMCP?


DAH is much smaller than the holiday parties.


----------



## Mal6586

siren0119 said:


> Higher than MNSSHP but the DAH events are $125. If this villains one is $109 that plants it right in the middle.


That's my bad. I said $109 above because that's with the $30 AP discount. It's actually $139 regularly.


----------



## rteetz

siren0119 said:


> Higher than MNSSHP but the DAH events are $125. If this villains one is $109 that plants it right in the middle.


Villains one is $109 if you are AP or DVC.


----------



## siren0119

Mal6586 said:


> That's my bad. I said $109 above because that's with the $30 AP discount. It's actually $139 regularly.



AHHHH gotcha - that makes it all the more likely that it'll be a much smaller crowd in the parks. That's an ouchie price per person for an event with no meet and greets.


----------



## Iowamomof4

Yeah, the price point is pretty hefty when you compare it to the offerings at MNSSHP. Hopefully the crowds stay low at DAH, even with these additions.


----------



## umichigan10

Iowamomof4 said:


> Yeah, the price point is pretty hefty when you compare it to the offerings at MNSSHP. Hopefully the crowds stay low at DAH, even with these additions.


I’ll be curious to see if they keep offering these things whether or not they begin to slowly increase the number of tickets being sold like was done with the holiday parties.


----------



## wehrengrizz

@rteetz am I missing dates for DAH + Villains? I know June-Aug but I feel like I saw "thursdays" somewhere....


----------



## rteetz

umichigan10 said:


> I’ll be curious to see if they keep offering these things whether or not they begin to slowly increase the number of tickets being sold like was done with the holiday parties.


If they do I think they will lose their advantage. So many people love it right now because of the low crowds. If the crowds increase a lot then a lot of people will be upset as Disney bills this as a lower crowd event.


----------



## rteetz

wehrengrizz said:


> @rteetz am I missing dates for DAH + Villains? I know June-Aug but I feel like I saw "thursdays" somewhere....


DPB just says June 6-August 8.


----------



## Iowamomof4

wehrengrizz said:


> @rteetz am I missing dates for DAH + Villains? I know June-Aug but I feel like I saw "thursdays" somewhere....


From the website:
*Dates & Times*
Disney Villains After Hours will take place on the following nights this summer:


Thursday, June 6, 2019
Thursday, June 13, 2019
Thursday, June 20, 2019
Thursday, June 27, 2019
Monday, July 1, 2019
Thursday, July 11, 2019
Thursday, July 18, 2019
Thursday, July 25, 2019
Thursday, August 1, 2019
Thursday, August 8, 2019
The mayhem runs from 10 PM to 1 AM—but you can check in as early as 7:00 PM to get a jump on the fun!


----------



## wehrengrizz

Iowamomof4 said:


> From the website:
> *Dates & Times*
> Disney Villains After Hours will take place on the following nights this summer:
> 
> 
> Thursday, June 6, 2019
> Thursday, June 13, 2019
> Thursday, June 20, 2019
> Thursday, June 27, 2019
> Monday, July 1, 2019
> Thursday, July 11, 2019
> Thursday, July 18, 2019
> Thursday, July 25, 2019
> Thursday, August 1, 2019
> Thursday, August 8, 2019
> The mayhem runs from 10 PM to 1 AM—but you can check in as early as 7:00 PM to get a jump on the fun!


thanks I tried to find this, and failed miserably. much appreciated


----------



## sherlockmiles

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think this is more of an "After Hours Event plused with Villains elements"
> 
> So compared the the Halloween parties which people have cited as getting over crowded, the main draw to this is the low crowds and little to no wait times for rides, but with some extra Halloween elements



I'm excited for the new stage show.  Will be looking for youtube posts after first one.


----------



## wehrengrizz

rteetz said:


> If they do I think they will lose their advantage. So many people love it right now because of the low crowds. If the crowds increase a lot then a lot of people will be upset as Disney bills this as a lower crowd event.


100% 
was just discussing this with DH, the parties have pretty much seen massive increase (IMO and experience) in the past 2-3 years. 2017 was busy but awesome at MNSSHP but 2018 even in pouring rain was insanity trying to do much of anything. One thing DAH has going for it is an actual (apparent) cap that they're sticking to or varying slightly. Almost makes it more worth it to plan on parks at night if you're going in the summer for example. Or would make me want to do water parks more if I could do a park night still. 
However, regardless of all of that, give me a regular park day with Express Transportation (RIP) every time. Take my money, Disney, that was THE BEST thing ever.


----------



## rteetz

wehrengrizz said:


> However, regardless of all of that, give me a regular park day with Express Transportation (RIP) every time. Take my money, Disney, that was THE BEST thing ever.


Agreed, I loved that.


----------



## SaharanTea

Iowamomof4 said:


> From the website:
> *Dates & Times*
> Disney Villains After Hours will take place on the following nights this summer:
> 
> 
> Thursday, June 6, 2019
> Thursday, June 13, 2019
> Thursday, June 20, 2019
> Thursday, June 27, 2019
> Monday, July 1, 2019
> Thursday, July 11, 2019
> Thursday, July 18, 2019
> Thursday, July 25, 2019
> Thursday, August 1, 2019
> Thursday, August 8, 2019
> The mayhem runs from 10 PM to 1 AM—but you can check in as early as 7:00 PM to get a jump on the fun!



So much for expecting Disney to extend regular park hours this summer.  With all the ticketed events, it's a guarantee it won't happen on those nights.  <Insert Lando ESB quote>


----------



## skier_pete

crvetter said:


> Here is the link to the actual DPB post referenced above.
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...er-hours-nights-events-at-magic-kingdom-park/



OK - the original article link did not specifically mention limited crowds. 

So essentially this is DAH with some bonus stuff. (Basically a stage show, the Maleficent float, and two rides with "extras.") That makes a little more sense. I still don't really like these because Disney has taken away the ability to stay in the park late during normal hours, and replaced them with these fairly expensive DAH events.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Animators Palate merchandise 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ise-line/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q2wo0321190326190048C


----------



## dlavender

********** said:


> OK - the original article link did not specifically mention limited crowds.
> 
> So essentially this is DAH with some bonus stuff. (Basically a stage show, the Maleficent float, and two rides with "extras.") That makes a little more sense. I still don't really like these because Disney has taken away the ability to stay in the park late during normal hours, and replaced them with these fairly expensive DAH events.



That's my issue.  

It's guaranteed now that hours won't be extended past 11, as it is impossible to do now on these dates.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Hollywood Studios update 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photo-rep...4-2-new-minnie-ears-construction-updates-etc/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Cuban hot dog at Casey’s 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/review-new-cuban-hot-diggity-dog-at-caseys-corner-in-magic-kingdom/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Disneyland update 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photo-rep...aster-treats-frontierland-refurbishments-etc/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Guardians update 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photos-guardians-of-the-galaxy-coaster-construction-update-4-2-19/


----------



## afan

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS *
> 
> Seattle's la Creperie Voila to operate new crepe restaurant at France pavilion
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/a-closer-...ions-upcoming-creperie-window-and-restaurant/



Never knew this place existed, though I don't generally go to the area it's in.  I'll have to check it out sometime, sounds like a good place.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Mickey and globe removed from crossroads at DHS 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photos-mi...ds-of-the-world-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Mickey and globe removed from crossroads at DHS
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photos-mi...ds-of-the-world-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/



hopefully just a refurbishment / enhancement for the 30th or something


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Mickey and globe removed from crossroads at DHS
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photos-mi...ds-of-the-world-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/



That's the last straw!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Offers for runners at Disney Springs during Rival Run weekend 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...fers-for-rundisney-athletes-all-weekend-long/


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Mickey and globe removed from crossroads at DHS
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photos-mi...ds-of-the-world-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/



I guess Mickey isn’t Disney enough for Chapek anymore either.  They’ll probably be replacing it with a BB-8.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Pho said:


> I guess Mickey isn’t Disney enough for Chapek anymore either.  They’ll probably be replacing it with a BB-8.



Iger:  Look, we aren't going to theme the statue to something non-descript like a mouse, ok?


----------



## ksromack

pooh'smate said:


> We went to see Dumbo today because my dd asked if I could take her. I really didn't want to go but my dd rarely ever asks to go to the movies so we went and I was pleasantly surprised. It wasn't as dark as I thought it would be and I enjoyed it a lot more than I thought I would.





ej119 said:


> Saw Dumbo today. One of my animated favorites but I had low expectations for the live action version, and I would say the movie exceeded my expectations. I thought Danny DeVito was the acting highlight of the film, but for some reason, I didn't really like the lead girl.


I agree....actually I thought Danny DeVito was a perfect choice for this role....and the more I think about this movie the more I liked it.  Color me very surprised.



scrappinginontario said:


> Just received an email about this from our local (Canadian) theatre.
> 
> Couldn't help but notice they're also running (in both Canada and the US) a *Marvel Studios 22 movie marathon* before the opening!!  Runtime: 47 hours and 52 minutes!  Now that's what I call serious Marvel fans!!!


Oh, I wish we could do this!  I tend to buy Blu-Ray 4K for anything of this nature but I don't think we own all of these movies.  WE are, however doing our own Star Wars marathon.....and we've already gimped through the first 3 (in time order).

As an aside, we couldn't go opening night.    We work Friday so our only option would have been the 7pm Thursday night show and it's sold out on our theater of choice.  And nothing available friday night either.......dh can't sit in the first row and crank his neck.  So, we're relished to the Saturday matinee....and our tickets are purchased.  Thank goodness for AMC stubs rewards....this movie was free!



umichigan10 said:


> *News
> *
> On ride photo coming to the Haunted Mansion
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...de-photopass-comes-to-the-haunted-mansion.htm
> 
> Kinda weird, but I guess this is the new trend now


Fun!  I've tried taking this picture with my cell phone and they never seem to come out right.



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More AP VIP Passholder nights added
> 
> Magic Kingdom 4/28 11PM-1AM
> 
> Typhoon Lagoon 5/18 5PM-8PM
> Typhoon Lagoon 6/3 5PM-8PM


Rats.....our only choice was 5/18 and we already have 'Ohana ADRs at 19:35....not changing that.  Sad, because we've never been to Typhoon Lagoon.


----------



## ksromack

Iowamomof4 said:


> Um, I'm pretty sure this event is priced higher than both the Halloween parties and other DAH. I guess I didn't pay much attention to the MNSSHP ticket prices for this year. Did they go up significantly?


My MNSSHP tickets were $78.81 without tax......(AP discount).


----------



## bookbabe626

ksromack said:


> Rats.....our only choice was 5/18 and we already have 'Ohana ADRs at 19:35....not changing that.  Sad, because we've never been to Typhoon Lagoon.



It’s full anyway.  It was completely booked by the time I tried at noon today.


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS *
> 
> Seattle's la Creperie Voila to operate new crepe restaurant at France pavilion
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/a-closer-...ions-upcoming-creperie-window-and-restaurant/



Soooo, I can get a savory crepe (thinking ham with goat cheese or gruyere instead of swiss) and then a lemon, sugar and butter crepe for dessert?

I'm actually sitting here rubbing my hands in excitement at the moment.


----------



## Staarr11

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney Partnering with littleBits on “Snap the Gap” STEM Initiative for Girls


Great, more crap centered around little girls.


----------



## Farro

Staarr11 said:


> Great, more crap centered around little girls.



A program to help mentor young girls in science, technology, engineering and math. How horrible!


----------



## Staarr11

Farro said:


> A program to help mentor young girls in science, technology, engineering and math. How horrible!


Yes, when everything is for girls and nothing for little boys it is horrible. Everything is dream big princess what about little princes?  Why doesn’t Disney partner up with Boy Scouts?  Or how about a Boys and Girls club and be fair?


----------



## Farro

Staarr11 said:


> Yes, when everything is for girls and nothing for little boys it is horrible. Everything is dream big princess what about little princes?  Why doesn’t Disney partner up with Boy Scouts?  Or how about a Boys and Girls club and be fair?



If this is going to be a real conversation, then sure. There has been a concerted effort the past few years to get younger girls interested in the tech fields that have been historically dominated by men. Tons of great female role models out there showing girls there is a whole world open to them that they might not have known about or may have found intimidating.

This program is doing nothing but good for young girls and I see nothing wrong with it and good for Disney! (I don't say that much lately). This program in particular - snap the gap - can lead to a bigger conversation about the disparity between the genders, but I'm pretty sure it's not Disney fodder.


----------



## Staarr11

Farro said:


> If this is going to be a real conversation, then sure. There has been a concerted effort the past few years to get younger girls interested in the tech fields that have been historically dominated by men. Tons of great female role models out there showing girls there is a whole world open to them that they might not have known about or may have found intimidating.
> 
> This program is doing nothing but good for young girls and I see nothing wrong with it and good for Disney! (I don't say that much lately).



You’re talking about little kids here...so it’s not like the boys are getting paid more than the girls to earn A’s in Science or Math. There is no dominated male space during circle time or snack time.  But ok, I’ll bite...so what if you feel that some fields are dominated by men, there are some fields domeinated by women. Big deal. If you want to do it, go for it.  You don’t need these ridiculous campaigns to suppress little boys and masculinity.


----------



## Farro

Staarr11 said:


> You’re talking about little kids here...so it’s not like the boys are getting paid more than the girls to earn A’s in Science or Math. There is no dominated male space during circle time or snack time.  But ok, I’ll bite...so what if you feel that some fields are dominated by men, there are some fields domeinated by women. Big deal. If you want to do it, go for it.  You don’t need these ridiculous campaigns to suppress little boys and masculinity.



Respectfully, I don't think we are going to understand each other, so let's just move on.


----------



## Staarr11

Farro said:


> Respectfully, I don't think we are going to understand each other, so let's just move on.


It’s all good. I just feel like since we are talking about little children. Disney should be encouraging both, not segregating them. Dream big children.


----------



## Mr. lncredible

Staarr11 said:


> Yes, when everything is for girls and nothing for little boys it is horrible. Everything is dream big princess what about little princes?  Why doesn’t Disney partner up with Boy Scouts?  Or how about a Boys and Girls club and be fair?


I thought you're first post was a joke, but after reading this I'm not even sure where to start. How can a program that encourages young girls to get more involved with learning and developing interest in STEM fields be considered anything but fantastic? As a father to an 8 year old daughter I cannot applaud this more.
I happen to work for a large fruit company that dabbles in technology, and the wonderful women I work with almost all share a common trait. Their interest in STEM started young and grew from there. 
Historically young boys were pushed towards robots and cars and spacemen, while young girls were guided to more artistic and fantastical activities like painting playing house and playing with dolls.
Kids will avoid what they find scary or intimidating. Programs like this that can show girls how cool computers are or how machines work to make everyday life better can help open them up to whole new possibilities. I see it as a much needed leveling of the playing field as there is a drastic gender gap in  the industry and it doesn't need to exist.


----------



## Staarr11

Mr. lncredible said:


> I thought you're first post was a joke, but after reading this I'm not even sure where to start. How can a program that encourages young girls to get more involved with learning and developing interest in STEM fields be considered anything but fantastic? As a father to an 8 year old daughter I cannot applaud this more.
> I happen to work for a large fruit company that dabbles in technology, and the wonderful women I work with almost all share a common trait. Their interest in STEM started young and grew from there.
> Historically young boys were pushed towards robots and cars and spacemen, while young girls were guided to more artistic and fantastical activities like painting playing house and playing with dolls.
> Kids will avoid what they find scary or intimidating. Programs like this that can show girls how cool computers are or how machines work to make everyday life better can help open them up to whole new possibilities. I see it as a much needed leveling of the playing field as there is a drastic gender gap in  the industry and it doesn't need to exist.



You just said it yourself”...it doesn’t need to exist.”  So stop perpetuating it. Stop segregating the girls from the boys. Stop saying dream big girls, but you boys stay complacent because you’ve had it good for too long. C’mon. Both boys and girls are our future so stop with these programs only focused on girls. No one is preventing young girls from being interested in STEAM programs. (science, technology, engineering, art, math).


----------



## rteetz

Let’s move on please


----------



## Carol Jackson

Staarr11 said:


> You’re talking about little kids here...so it’s not like the boys are getting paid more than the girls to earn A’s in Science or Math. There is no dominated male space during circle time or snack time.  But ok, I’ll bite...so what if you feel that some fields are dominated by men, there are some fields domeinated by women. Big deal. If you want to do it, go for it.  You don’t need these ridiculous campaigns to suppress little boys and masculinity.



Having taught Computer Science in a high school for the past 25 years, there is, and has always been, a deficiency in girls taking programming courses. With almost a million job openings in the computer sciences, this is just another attempt to attract girls to the profession. Maybe it helps, maybe it doesn’t. But I think it’s worth trying and I actually applaud Disney for trying. And this will in no way discourage boys. My computer geeks (as I call them) are mostly home-grown and oblivious to any girls in their classes. They eat, live and breath computers. It’s almost as if it’s in their dna. And FYI...I am a female Comp Sci teacher.


----------



## amalone1013

bookbabe626 said:


> It’s full anyway.  It was completely booked by the time I tried at noon today.


The 5/18? I couldn't even see that one at around 9am mst. I feltlike, is there an event I'm forgetting that it booked so fast? Lol


----------



## bookbabe626

amalone1013 said:


> The 5/18? I couldn't even see that one at around 9am mst. I feltlike, is there an event I'm forgetting that it booked so fast? Lol



Yeah...that’s about the same time I was trying since I’m in EST.  No idea what time they opened booking, but there can’t have been too many spots.  I did talk to a CM on the passholder phone line, she said that was the first to fill up, likely since it was a Saturday night.  I really wish they’d limit it even further, and have an early booking window or something for APs who haven’t been to an event before.  Seems like some people are lucky (or see the info faster?) and get to book spots for each release, and some of us miss out every time.


----------



## amalone1013

bookbabe626 said:


> Yeah...that’s about the same time I was trying since I’m in EST.  No idea what time they opened booking, but there can’t have been too many spots.  I did talk to a CM on the passholder phone line, she said that was the first to fill up, likely since it was a Saturday night.  I really wish they’d limit it even further, and have an early booking window or something for APs who haven’t been to an event before.  Seems like some people are lucky (or see the info faster?) and get to book spots for each release, and some of us miss out every time.


This was the first time I got an email, usually I read it here. My DH typically gets them. I had the days confused in my head so I didnt realize that was a Saturday (I thought the MK one was a Tues originally, and we were leaving that Sunday...  then realized it was Sunday so we are leaving Monday now). I wish they'd give a little notice though so you could plan a bit. Yes people would still be booking them up ASAP but I was waiting to hear from Dh about changing the trip, and I thought it would book before I knew. But I didnt want to book before knowing because I'm the type of person who would feel bad about taking spots if it hadn't worked out


----------



## SG131

amalone1013 said:


> This was the first time I got an email, usually I read it here.


And last time I got the passholder email, this time not so much.....


----------



## rteetz

The new circle of flavors at AK is only being offered on Wednesdays and from 6PM-9PM.


----------



## BLLB

Here now. Gondolas running at HS. A blue one was un-wrapped. They move pretty fast when you are standing still watching them.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney parks playlists now available on android devices 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/disney-pa...y-parks-app-now-available-on-android-devices/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Avengers Endgame breaks records

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/first-day...gers-endgame-breaks-records-and-the-internet/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New concept art for Kat Sakas in SWGE

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photos-ne...r-kat-sakas-kettle-at-star-wars-galaxys-edge/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Park impacts from Star Wars Rival Run Weekend 

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/04/epcot-and-disneys-hollywood-studios-to.html?m=1


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Singapore to invest in two new areas for Universal Singapore

https://www.channelnewsasia.com/new...-expansion-resorts-world-sentosa-mbs-11409002


----------



## Sarah1024

BLLB said:


> Here now. Gondolas running at HS. A blue one was un-wrapped. They move pretty fast when you are standing still watching them.


But when are these opening for reals?!?!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Sarah1024 said:


> But when are these opening for reals?!?!


  It could just be me but I'm anticipating that Disney won't announce the official opening and all of a sudden they'll be open one day or, the announcement will be a very short window between announcement date and actual opening date.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Fireworks Dessert Party add-on can now be booked for Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party - $84 plus tax for guests ages 10 and older and $50 plus tax for guests ages 3 to 9.

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/halloween...ble-for-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

scrappinginontario said:


> It could just be me but I'm anticipating that Disney won't announce the official opening and all of a sudden they'll be open one day or, the announcement will be a very short window between announcement date and actual opening date.



I could definitely see them just starting operations in a "soft opening" type situation ... and then announcing a Grand Opening for a bit later that would have fanfare, etc.


----------



## rteetz

scrappinginontario said:


> It could just be me but I'm anticipating that Disney won't announce the official opening and all of a sudden they'll be open one day or, the announcement will be a very short window between announcement date and actual opening date.


I can’t see them not announcing an official opening. I do think it’s possible they give short notice tho.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Soaring Fantastic Flight update in Tokyo

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photos-soaring-fantastic-flight-construction-update-at-tokyo-disneysea/


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney parks playlists now available on android devices
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/disney-pa...y-parks-app-now-available-on-android-devices/



how about MDE next?


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> how about MDE next?


I don’t think that will happen. I think this is a Play Disney Parks thing. Also if you have Apple Music all of this can be found on there. A lot of it can be found on Spotify too.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> I don’t think that will happen. I think this is a Play Disney Parks thing. Also if you have Apple Music all of this can be found on there. A lot of it can be found on Spotify too.



and here you go again spoiling my hopes Teetz!


----------



## Mr. lncredible

IMO the music in the app is lacking in selection. It would be a whole lot better if it included the background music for each land. I could listen to the Epcot entrance and future world music all day.


----------



## SaharanTea

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Fireworks Dessert Party add-on can now be booked for Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party - $84 plus tax for guests ages 10 and older and $50 plus tax for guests ages 3 to 9.
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/halloween...ble-for-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/



Yo, Dawg.  I heard you like add-ons...


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Mr. lncredible said:


> IMO the music in the app is lacking in selection. It would be a whole lot better if it included the background music for each land. I could listen to the Epcot entrance and future world music all day.


Only place I seem to get my fix on that is YouTube sadly.


----------



## Phicinfan

TheMaxRebo said:


> I could definitely see them just starting operations in a "soft opening" type situation ... and then announcing a Grand Opening for a bit later that would have fanfare, etc.


Well, due to wifey taking a business trip to Orlando, we are now heading to see the House of Mouse in early June.  I am hoping beyond hope they are up and running by then, would love to share some shots from the gondolas!


----------



## rteetz

Mr. lncredible said:


> IMO the music in the app is lacking in selection. It would be a whole lot better if it included the background music for each land. I could listen to the Epcot entrance and future world music all day.


While I agree I don't think the general public is asking for that. Thankfully most of it is available on youtube.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Hollywood Studios 4/3/19 (Production Crews, Brown Derby Lunch, and New Pins!)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Marvel’s Avengers: Endgame MagicBands Available Now at Walt Disney World and shopDisney


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mr. lncredible said:


> IMO the music in the app is lacking in selection. It would be a whole lot better if it included the background music for each land. I could listen to the Epcot entrance and future world music all day.




Sorcerer Radio is what you need.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Villains X FILA Collection Launches Exclusively on Urban Outfitters


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Her Universe Fashion Show Returning to San Diego Comic-Con


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

DizFanFamily said:


> But don’t forget the merchandising. That is a huge part too. I know my family saw Capt Marvel in the theater, but no one raced out to buy action figures etc.  We have not yet seen Dumbo, but have already bought multiple items.  I think Dumbo has greater merchandising potential, and that my be part of Disney’s strategy as well.



Could be.

I do have to say that merchandise for flop films doesn't usually sell well.  Dumbo could possibly be an exception.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

2019 EPCOT Food and Wine Festival Dates announced: August 29-November 23 (87 days, longest in history)

http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/2019-...and-wine-festival-dates-and-details-released/


----------



## scrappinginontario

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> 2019 EPCOT Food and Wine Festival Dates announced: *August 29*-November 23 (87 days, longest in history)
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/2019-...and-wine-festival-dates-and-details-released/


  I can see Disney is hoping to not only split the crowd on Aug 29th but also maximizing events for those planning a special trip just for SWGE. 

Well played Disney, well played!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

scrappinginontario said:


> I can see Disney is hoping to not only split the crowd on Aug 29th but also maximizing events for those planning a special trip just for SWGE.
> 
> Well played Disney, well played!



Might be the lowest crowd opening day of Food and Wine Fest ever ... and I am sure the blogging sites (including the DIS) is going to have to figure out how to split their resources


----------



## wnwardii

TheMaxRebo said:


> and I am sure the blogging sites (including the DIS) is going to have to figure out how to split their resources



Here is an idea, let Kevin be at SWGE. That frees the rest of the team for the more critical Food and Wine coverage.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wnwardii said:


> Here is an idea, let Kevin be at SWGE. That frees the rest of the team for the more critical Food and Wine coverage.





Kevin: "So now, this one, how do you pronounce it?"

CM: "Um, Jed-eye"

Kevin: "Ah, thank you"


[meanwhile at EPCOT]

Charles: "So this item from the Italy booth tastes just like all the others ... like bitterness and sadness"


----------



## SG131

TheMaxRebo said:


> Might be the lowest crowd opening day of Food and Wine Fest ever ... and I am sure the blogging sites (including the DIS) is going to have to figure out how to split their resources


Hey if they want to pay me to be there I'd gladly take one for the team! I've been looking for a reason to justify to my work why I would need to be off again after being off for 8 days at the beginning of the month!!!


----------



## Gusey

*News*
2019 International Festival of the Holidays Dates Announced, November 29-December 30
https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...nal-festival-of-the-holidays-dates-announced/

A grand total of 5 days in November without any festivals  (Nov 24-29)


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Gusey said:


> *News*
> 2019 International Festival of the Holidays Dates Announced, November 29-December 30
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...nal-festival-of-the-holidays-dates-announced/
> 
> A grand total of 5 days in November without any festivals  (Nov 24-29)


I was about to say that this is a late start for Festival of Holidays. Then I looked when Thanksgiving was and that is the 28th compared to last year when it was on the 22nd. So, basically a week shorter for Festival of the Holidays this year.


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor
*
Lamplight Lounge to offer brunch?

http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/lampl...arting-in-may-at-disney-california-adventure/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Tropical Hideaway Souvenir Tiki Drummer Spork Now On Sale at Disneyland Park


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Magic Kingdom Moat Update 4/3/19 – Cosmic Ray’s Gets A Fresh Coat of Paint


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I was about to say that this is a late start for Festival of Holidays. Then I looked when Thanksgiving was and that is the 28th compared to last year when it was on the 22nd. So, basically a week shorter for Festival of the Holidays this year.



They did say in the announcement for the Food and Wine that the concert series are ending a week before the end of the rest of the festival to start prepping for Candlelight Procession, so maybe that is starting earlier than the rest of the Festival of the Holidays


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
List of private events at Disney Springs in April and May 2019

http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/list-of-private-events-coming-to-disney-springs-in-april-and-may/


----------



## sherlockmiles

Just checking - no Food and Wine thread started yet, right?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

sherlockmiles said:


> Just checking - no Food and Wine thread started yet, right?



didn't seem one - usually one in the Restaurants board but only see the one from 2018 where someone commented they had the dates wrong before realizing it was still the 2018 thread, not the 2019 one.  Don't see one for 2019 yet


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> They did say in the announcement for the Food and Wine that the concert series are ending a week before the end of the rest of the festival to start prepping for Candlelight Procession, so maybe that is starting earlier than the rest of the Festival of the Holidays


I hope so. I love the Candlelight Processional so much! I also hope the Voices of Liberty will start their Dickens Caroler sets early.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Haunted Mansion Master Gracey Limited Edition Plush Set Released at Disneyland and Walt Disney World


----------



## SaintsManiac

Gusey said:


> *News*
> 2019 International Festival of the Holidays Dates Announced, November 29-December 30
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...nal-festival-of-the-holidays-dates-announced/
> 
> A grand total of 5 days in November without any festivals  (Nov 24-29)




The 5 days I will be there lol.


----------



## jhoannam

scrappinginontario said:


> It could just be me but I'm anticipating that Disney won't announce the official opening and all of a sudden they'll be open one day or, the announcement will be a very short window between announcement date and actual opening date.



But doesn't the Rivera Station need a lot of work? And aren't they expanding the IG entrance to accommodate the gondola capacity?


----------



## rteetz

jhoannam said:


> But doesn't the Rivera Station need a lot of work? And aren't they expanding the IG entrance to accommodate the gondola capacity?


Its about the same as the rest of the stations.


----------



## Cinderumbrella

sherlockmiles said:


> Just checking - no Food and Wine thread started yet, right?



https://www.disboards.com/threads/2019-epcot-food-and-wine-festival-dates.3738016/

Try this for now


----------



## scrappinginontario

jhoannam said:


> But doesn't the Rivera Station need a lot of work? And aren't they expanding the IG entrance to accommodate the gondola capacity?


Sorry, I wasn't saying that I anticipate it being soon (even though I wish it were as we arrive in 3 1/2 weeks) just that I can see them opening it with either a short window after announcing opening date or even just, 'SURPRISE!' gondolas are running with people in them!

Guessing they will test with CMs first so we'll see 'people' but not guests.

So many questions....can you tell I'm excited for these?  They're my SWGE!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Captain Marvel hits the $1 Billion mark at the Box Office

https://variety.com/2019/film/news/captain-marvel-1-billion-box-office-1203175093/


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Not that anyone cares really just wanted to report back we were able to get Avengers: Endgame tickets for the AMC theater we wanted once the site was back to working 

We're opting to go on Saturday rather than Friday because the movie times for normal showing were like 5pm or like 9pm lol and the people we are going with can't get off work early enough to make it to the 5ish time slot.

In any case I think I'll have to ignore this thread that Friday night into Saturday night to avoid all the comments and potential spoilers


----------



## SG131

scrappinginontario said:


> Sorry, I wasn't saying that I anticipate it being soon (even though I wish it were as we arrive in 3 1/2 weeks) just that I can see them opening it with either a short window after announcing opening date or even just, 'SURPRISE!' gondolas are running with people in them!
> 
> Guessing they will test with CMs first so we'll see 'people' but not guests.
> 
> So many questions....can you tell I'm excited for these?  They're my SWGE!


I wonder how much testing with people they will need to do.  They will test with the weights which will be the max capacity, more than what you'd get in them by putting CMs in.  I also feel like Disney wouldn't want to pay too many people to sit and ride around in them for hours and its probably not ideal to make CMs the test dummies.  Other than making sure some of the loading and unloading procedures (esp with ECV) are covered with those running the Gondolas they may not need to do much more once they get the all clear from the tests with weights.


----------



## scrappinginontario

SG131 said:


> I wonder how much testing with people they will need to do.  They will test with the weights which will be the max capacity, more than what you'd get in them by putting CMs in.  I also feel like Disney wouldn't want to pay too many people to sit and ride around in them for hours and its probably not ideal to make CMs the test dummies.  Other than making sure some of the loading and unloading procedures (esp with ECV) are covered with those running the Gondolas they may not need to do much more once they get the all clear from the tests with weights.


  Yes, it's the loading and unloading I was thinking of.  ECVs, strollers, people taking their time, those who 'miss' getting out in time, etc.  Even if more for the CMs who will be working at the stations.  I'm sure they'll test a ton of different scenarios and the day it goes live to real guests, new things they never thought of will happen!  Such is the life of testing!


----------



## crazy4wdw

sherlockmiles said:


> Just checking - no Food and Wine thread started yet, right?


I'll have one started on the restaurant board later today.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Disney Accused Of Gender Pay Gap In Class-Action Lawsuit


----------



## Jetku

For those in the northeast region, “first to play” Annual Passes for Legoland Resort New York are on presale today and general sale tomorrow. 

$95 with TBD blackout dates (per Instagram, not all summer) and no free parking.

Got my family’s passes and can’t wait for it to open!  I’ll likely upgrade one of our passes to take advantage of perks that become available.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Jetku said:


> For those in the northeast region, “first to play” Annual Passes for Legoland Resort New York are on presale today and general sale tomorrow.
> 
> $95 with TBD blackout dates (per Instagram, not all summer) and no free parking.
> 
> Got my family’s passes and can’t wait for it to open!  I’ll likely upgrade one of our passes to take advantage of perks that become available.




Thanks for posting this - I'll have to look into these.  it is only about 1 hour from my house


----------



## jhoannam

scrappinginontario said:


> Sorry, I wasn't saying that I anticipate it being soon (even though I wish it were as we arrive in 3 1/2 weeks) just that I can see them opening it with either a short window after announcing opening date or even just, 'SURPRISE!' gondolas are running with people in them!
> 
> Guessing they will test with CMs first so we'll see 'people' but not guests.
> 
> So many questions....can you tell I'm excited for these?  They're my SWGE!


oh okay... I hope it's true and I hope it's soon. I'm excited too. We are staying at Pop Century this August!


----------



## crazy4wdw

sherlockmiles said:


> Just checking - no Food and Wine thread started yet, right?





TheMaxRebo said:


> didn't seem one - usually one in the Restaurants board but only see the one from 2018 where someone commented they had the dates wrong before realizing it was still the 2018 thread, not the 2019 one.  Don't see one for 2019 yet



Planning thread for the 2019 Food and Wine Festival is up and running on the restaurant board:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/2...-festival-august-29-november-23-2019.3743358/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney now classifies upscale things as the Crown Collection 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-under-the-new-crown-collection-by-disney.htm


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS/RUMOR*

Attractions magazine reporting new Harry Potter show will utilize drones ... you can see preview in twitter post:
https://mobile.twitter.com/Attractions/status/1113265996217892864?s=09


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney now classifies upscale things as the Crown Collection
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-under-the-new-crown-collection-by-disney.htm


The name for whatever reason seems like an odd choice here. I get where they were going with it though.

I think it's also interesting they chose to include the Deluxe resorts in there. Their rates may be upscale lol but I know a common comment is Deluxe at Disney does not equate to Deluxe elsewhere.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney now classifies upscale things as the Crown Collection
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-under-the-new-crown-collection-by-disney.htm



The only crown I will ever get will be in a glass!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> The name for whatever reason seems like an odd choice here. I get where they were going with it though.
> 
> I think it's also interesting they chose to include the Deluxe resorts in there. Their rates may be upscale lol but I know a common comment is Deluxe at Disney does not equate to Deluxe elsewhere.



Definitely different amenities are standard at high end hotels you don’t get at Disney Deluxe hotels ... obviously other things you get by staying with Disney


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tigger's ally said:


> The only crown I will ever get will be in a glass!



Definitely first thing I thought of as well!


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Avengers Endgame breaks records
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/first-day...gers-endgame-breaks-records-and-the-internet/


This is awesome and not much of a surprise!



TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Fireworks Dessert Party add-on can now be booked for Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party - $84 plus tax for guests ages 10 and older and $50 plus tax for guests ages 3 to 9.
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/halloween...ble-for-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/


So, here we go again! The story states parade viewing is available and then you will be escorted to Tomorrowland Terrace for dessert party and fireworks viewing......but on the official disney site where you can book, nothing is mentioned about the parade viewing!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ksromack said:


> This is awesome and not much of a surprise!
> 
> 
> So, here we go again! The story states parade viewing is available and then you will be escorted to Tomorrowland Terrace for dessert party and fireworks viewing......but on the official disney site where you can book, nothing is mentioned about the parade viewing!



I might be totally misremembering (or maybe I am mixing it up with the similar thing they had at the Christmas party) but wasn’t the parade viewing last year for the 2nd parade?  I seem to remember that coming up last year as people were saying that wasn’t much of a benefit as the 2nd parade is generally less crowded


----------



## YesterDark

I just added 2 days on to my free dining vacation in my signature and found out a few things about a split stay process.
1) I can add on tickets to my original package
2) Those tickets are good for 9 days from the start date, so I can use them on my second stay. 
3) It took me 3 CMs and an hour on the phone to get that information.
4) All the discounts are gone from the internets for August. Still got a good deal on the CBR.
5) This is probably the wrong thread, but :shrug:


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Spaceship Earth dress
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/new-spaceship-earth-dress-debuts-at-walt-disney-world/


Catching up but I gotta say, my body already looks like spaceship earth so I think I will be passing on the dress!


----------



## leholcomb

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Not that anyone cares really just wanted to report back we were able to get Avengers: Endgame tickets for the AMC theater we wanted once the site was back to working
> 
> We're opting to go on Saturday rather than Friday because the movie times for normal showing were like 5pm or like 9pm lol and the people we are going with can't get off work early enough to make it to the 5ish time slot.
> 
> In any case I think I'll have to ignore this thread that Friday night into Saturday night to avoid all the comments and potential spoilers



We're going to the first showing (6PM) on Thursday so you might want to add that to list of days to avoid.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

leholcomb said:


> We're going to the first showing (6PM) on Thursday so you might want to add that to list of days to avoid.


*sigh* well ok then

There better not be any important news I'm missing now 

**I am playing around...well sorta **


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney now classifies upscale things as the Crown Collection
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-under-the-new-crown-collection-by-disney.htm



Ugh I waited too long to get married if the weddings are in this category. Pretty sure about 5 years ago Disney weddings were pretty affordable (comparatively speaking, and no, of course the price is not comparable if you get married in your backyard or at your local church for free).


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Ugh I waited too long to get married if the weddings are in this category. Pretty sure about 5 years ago Disney weddings were pretty affordable (comparatively speaking, and no, of course the price is not comparable if you get married in your backyard or at your local church for free).


I think the base packages are still pretty reasonable.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> I think the base packages are still pretty reasonable.



That's good to hear. I just wanted a base package anyway, who really needs to see the ceremony besides parents and siblings anyway? It's boring. I want to get married in AK.

Then I'll just throw a giant after party and rent out something. Like a private Illuminations party or something to that effect.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> That's good to hear. I just wanted a base package anyway, who really needs to see the ceremony besides parents and siblings anyway? It's boring. I want to get married in AK.
> 
> Then I'll just throw a giant after party and rent out something. Like a private Illuminations party or something to that effect.


I’d love to get married at AK too.


----------



## SHM9882

.


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Well I'm not sure if the end game ticket presales are at Star wars levels, but I was shut out of the Alamo Drafthouse (my theater of choice) for opening night due to the site and app crashing.
> 
> Gotta go to the b&b instead.



We ended up doing Alamo through Fandango. Alamo even offered a voucher to purchase a glass if you went through Fandango. Normally, you can only get the glasses when you purchase the tickets directly through them.



Staarr11 said:


> Yes, when everything is for girls and nothing for little boys it is horrible. Everything is dream big princess what about little princes?  Why doesn’t Disney partner up with Boy Scouts?  Or how about a Boys and Girls club and be fair?



I can't tell you how much I want to dislike this. Being a female engineer, I could tell you stories about how women are "encouraged" in tech fields in college and in industry that would make your hair curl.



rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: Haunted Mansion Master Gracey Limited Edition Plush Set Released at Disneyland and Walt Disney World



And, they're gone... I'm just bitter about the Orange Bird sippers


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> I’d love to get married at AK too.



I wanted to rent out the area near Everest and do it there. My boyfriend wants to eventually do the Mt. Everest base camp hike, so I thought we could do that for the honeymoon and call it 'everest to everest'.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney to focus on renewable energy for Earth month

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...e-energy/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q2wo0328190403190004E


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> That's good to hear. I just wanted a base package anyway, who really needs to see the ceremony besides parents and siblings anyway? It's boring. I want to get married in AK.
> 
> Then I'll just throw a giant after party and rent out something. Like a private Illuminations party or something to that effect.


We're getting an invite to the after party right?  Like I think I could convince Aaron for another WDW trip if say it was for a good cause


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“Stranger Things” Star David Harbour, Rachel Weisz Reportedly Join “Black Widow” Cast


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Magic Kingdom 4/3/19 (Main Street Train Station, New Pandora Jewelry, Tomorrowland Updates, ETC.)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New “it’s a small world” Coin Purses Sail into Stores at Disney Parks and shopDisney


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> DPB just says June 6-August 8.


so villains until we give you holiday villains.


----------



## MissGina5

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Only place I seem to get my fix on that is YouTube sadly.


try sorcerer radio!! I particularly like their Atmospheres channel


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

MissGina5 said:


> try sorcerer radio!! I particularly like their Atmospheres channel


Good to know


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: New “it’s a small world” Coin Purses Sail into Stores at Disney Parks and shopDisney


I want the Beefeater and the Passport one but only if my passport would fit.  I'll have to have some affirmation on that one.


----------



## MissGina5

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I wanted to rent out the area near Everest and do it there. My boyfriend wants to eventually do the Mt. Everest base camp hike, so I thought we could do that for the honeymoon and call it 'everest to everest'.


my boyfriend and I have discussed disney a bit. def a disney proposal at least!!! also I loved the one photo disney weddings posted from Tower of Terror where the couple is holding hands in front of the elevator soooo that would be something I would want lol


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> We're getting an invite to the after party right?  Like I think I could convince Aaron for another WDW trip if say it was for a good cause



Uh yeah, def. Need to invite people who will actually appreciate it to balance out the friends and family who aren't big into Disney.



MissGina5 said:


> my boyfriend and I have discussed disney a bit. def a disney proposal at least!!! also I loved the one photo disney weddings posted from Tower of Terror where the couple is holding hands in front of the elevator soooo that would be something I would want lol



I know wedding photo shoots in MK are veeeery expensive. Not sure about other parks. I also know you can rent out the Tower of Terror terrace for a private party. So you could do a rehearsal dinner there or something.


----------



## saskdw

leholcomb said:


> We're going to the first showing (6PM) on Thursday so you might want to add that to list of days to avoid.





Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> *sigh* well ok then
> 
> There better not be any important news I'm missing now
> 
> **I am playing around...well sorta **



I think we have a rule here to not post spoilers in the news thread, so there should only be general comments about enjoying the movie.

The official Engame thread that TheMaxRebo started is the one to avoid. We'll be going crazy in that thread Thursday night!!


----------



## dolewhipdreams

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I wanted to rent out the area near Everest and do it there. My boyfriend wants to eventually do the Mt. Everest base camp hike, so I thought we could do that for the honeymoon and call it 'everest to everest'.



Oh man I'm so down for this. It has to happen, it just has to.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

WonderGround Gallery in Downtown Disney Announces Featured Artists for April


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Not that anyone cares really just wanted to report back we were able to get Avengers: Endgame tickets for the AMC theater we wanted once the site was back to working
> 
> We're opting to go on Saturday rather than Friday because the movie times for normal showing were like 5pm or like 9pm lol and the people we are going with can't get off work early enough to make it to the 5ish time slot.
> 
> In any case I think I'll have to ignore this thread that Friday night into Saturday night to avoid all the comments and potential spoilers



We do have a dedicated thread for the movie where spoilers can be discussed

So I do hope everyone will keep this main thread spoiler free!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SHM9882 said:


> Hi, I'm new here. I'll probably spend most of my time in this thread, so I figured I would say hello here first.



  good peoples here


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I’d love to get married at AK too.



Can we all come and lurk on the edges and hold up signs that say “Like” when they pronounce you married?


----------



## MissGina5

did we learn anything exciting from CinemaCon?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Can we all come and lurk on the edges and hold up signs that say “Like” when they pronounce you married?


Soon we may have more options than just “like”  

It should be a disboards themed wedding! Though I’m not sure how fond my significant other would be of that....


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> Soon we may have more options than just “like”
> 
> It should be a disboards themed wedding! Though I’m not sure how fond my significant other would be of that....



Just so long as no one holds up a 'meh' sign at my wedding.


----------



## SaharanTea

saskdw said:


> I think we have a rule here to not post spoilers in the news thread, so there should only be general comments about enjoying the movie.
> 
> The official Engame thread that TheMaxRebo started is the one to avoid. We'll be going crazy in that thread Thursday night!!



Note to self: don't open that thread until after Friday.

Got it.


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney to focus on renewable energy for Earth month
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...e-energy/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q2wo0328190403190004E



This is amazing!  Didn’t know busses were on renewable fuel.


----------



## emonade8

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I wanted to rent out the area near Everest and do it there. My boyfriend wants to eventually do the Mt. Everest base camp hike, so I thought we could do that for the honeymoon and call it 'everest to everest'.



"Happily Everest After"


----------



## SHM9882

.


----------



## crazy4wdw

MissGina5 said:


> did we learn anything exciting from CinemaCon?



Disney Confirms Entire 2019 Slate - Including New Mutants Movie

Aladdin CinemaCon Footage Description: Will Smith's Genie Sings (And Raps)

Lion King CinemaCon Footage Description: Life Lessons With Mufasa


----------



## crazy4wdw

Disney & Fox Promise More Alien & Planet of the Apes Movies


----------



## Mrs Geek

Will Smith Doesn't Exactly Sing in Aladdin

I've got to admit, I'm a little nervous about hip hop Genie, although I was impressed by the latest trailer


----------



## BLLB

This may be old news to all of you. While waiting for our KTTK tour, a cast member (who was leading the group around) was talking to a group of men with name tags about technology in the parks. The CM said they are testing WiFi in the buses.

Edit to add:  after re-reading, I may not have been clear.   The CM talking was not the KTTK tour guide.  It was a completely different group of people who just happened to walk into the waiting area.


----------



## Iowamomof4

BLLB said:


> This may be old news to all of you. While waiting for our KTTK tour, a cast member (who was leading the group around) was talking to a group of men with name tags about technology in the parks. The CM said they are testing WiFi in the buses.


That would be fantastic!


----------



## mikepizzo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Ugh I waited too long to get married if the weddings are in this category. Pretty sure about 5 years ago Disney weddings were pretty affordable (comparatively speaking, and no, of course the price is not comparable if you get married in your backyard or at your local church for free).



I'd have to confirm with my wife but when we got married in 2017 I think they had just updated a bunch of minimums for wedding stuff.  From what I remember the least expensive package was called 'Memories' (or something similar).  I want to say it was $2,500 and you were only allowed 4 guests total.

Disclaimer, wife's the expert so I could be off base there.


----------



## scrappinginontario

BLLB said:


> This may be old news to all of you. While waiting for our KTTK tour, a cast member (who was leading the group around) was talking to a group of men with name tags about technology in the parks. The CM said they are testing WiFi in the buses.


  As an International guest who relies on Disney wi-fi, that would be GREAT!!!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More new SWGE concept art

http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/first...upply-shops-coming-to-star-wars-galaxys-edge/


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More new SWGE concept art
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/first...upply-shops-coming-to-star-wars-galaxys-edge/



The more and more concept art that gets released, the more I get excited! Both of these shops look awesome, especially the first order shop!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikepizzo said:


> I'd have to confirm with my wife but when we got married in 2017 I think they had just updated a bunch of minimums for wedding stuff.  From what I remember the least expensive package was called 'Memories' (or something similar).  I want to say it was $2,500 and you were only allowed 4 guests total.
> 
> Disclaimer, wife's the expert so I could be off base there.



I believe they still have a level like that ... if you keep the # of guests really small (like 4 people like in your example) and you keep it simple, you can have a nice wedding for not crazy (though, like you said, not comparable to just getting married in your backyard - but coming from the NYC area where anything under like $100/person is cheap, Disney doesn't seem too outlandish for the basic options)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More new SWGE concept art
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/first...upply-shops-coming-to-star-wars-galaxys-edge/



The Resistance Supply looks cool - and nice to see some more concept art for that part of the land

The First Order one looks a little silly with the Storm Trooper like guarding the toy stormtroopers


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Easter Sunday religious services at The Contemporary

http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/easte...vice-details-for-disneys-contemporary-resort/


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor
*
Mickey and Minnie's Runaway pushed to 2020?

http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/rumor-mickey-and-minnies-runaway-railway-opening-date-pushed-to-2020/


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor*

RUMOR: DuckTales World Showcase Adventure to Replace Agent P Attraction at Epcot


----------



## sherlockmiles

rteetz said:


> *Rumor*
> 
> RUMOR: DuckTales World Showcase Adventure to Replace Agent P Attraction at Epcot


They'd already switched to Agent P before we had a chance to try this.  Only did 1 mission (took more time than we thought) but we really enjoyed it.  Looking forward to new adventures.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Mickey and Minnie's Runaway pushed to 2020?
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/rumor-mickey-and-minnies-runaway-railway-opening-date-pushed-to-2020/




NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Jetku said:


> For those in the northeast region, “first to play” Annual Passes for Legoland Resort New York are on presale today and general sale tomorrow.
> 
> $95 with TBD blackout dates (per Instagram, not all summer) and no free parking.
> 
> Got my family’s passes and can’t wait for it to open!  I’ll likely upgrade one of our passes to take advantage of perks that become available.



Decided to go for it and got the tickets for my family.  If this is priced anywhere near what the Orlando park is priced at then it pays for itself in one visit

Will have to see how extensive the blackout dates are and then decide if we will upgrade or not ... hopefully at least some summer weekdays are not blackout and my wife can take the kids there when they are off of school/not in camp


----------



## siren0119

rteetz said:


> *Rumor*
> 
> RUMOR: DuckTales World Showcase Adventure to Replace Agent P Attraction at Epcot



I totally get that they need to update the activity to reflect current programs...but this will disappoint my P&F fanchildren


----------



## jhoannam

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Mickey and Minnie's Runaway pushed to 2020?
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/rumor-mickey-and-minnies-runaway-railway-opening-date-pushed-to-2020/


I was soooo looking forward to this ride! I guess we'll just have to wait until our 6/2020 trip


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Mickey and Minnie's Runaway pushed to 2020?
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/rumor-mickey-and-minnies-runaway-railway-opening-date-pushed-to-2020/



Definitely a bummer, and won't help with Galaxy's Edge crowds .... but do want them to get this one right vs rush it and have technology issues


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> *Rumor*
> 
> RUMOR: DuckTales World Showcase Adventure to Replace Agent P Attraction at Epcot


  My daughter will love this!  She enjoys the current adventures but has never really watched P and F.    She watched DuckTales each morning so will be super excited if this happens!  

Note to self:  if this happens by September, book additional time in WS.


----------



## unbanshee

rteetz said:


> *Rumor*
> 
> RUMOR: DuckTales World Showcase Adventure to Replace Agent P Attraction at Epcot



I guess wdwnt figured the rumor was old enough to regurgitate that people wouldn't think that they stole it?

http://www.wdwthemeparks.com/rumors...-to-replace-agent-ps-world-showcase-adventure


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Maleficent: mistress of evil is the name of the movie?!? Didn't they just establish in the first movie that she isn't evil at all? I'm confused.

I'm not happy if runaway railway has been pushed back


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Mickey and Minnie's Runaway pushed to 2020?
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/rumor-mickey-and-minnies-runaway-railway-opening-date-pushed-to-2020/



I know thats been rumored for a little bit now, and suggested from Martin on Monday.  I’m really looking forward to opening for Star Wars now, I wanted chaos, and with that ride not up it’ll be a whole lot of fun there.


----------



## Phicinfan

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Mickey and Minnie's Runaway pushed to 2020?
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/rumor-mickey-and-minnies-runaway-railway-opening-date-pushed-to-2020/


Bet they are kicking themselves now for taking out GMR for this, as they will need a ride with that kind of capacity and now potentially have none for SWGE opening.


----------



## scrappinginontario

This is me just asking a question out loud.  

Is there a possibility that they are not rushing to open MMRR as they can use the area in and around the Chinese Theatre for lines for SWGE?  Considering it was one of the main queuing areas during the opening of Toy Story, and really is a somewhat central location between the 2 lands, could it be they're anticipating this real estate could be better used as a queue if the ride is not open?  Just wondering....


----------



## The Pho

scrappinginontario said:


> This is me just asking a question out loud.
> 
> Is there a possibility that they are not rushing to open MMRR as they can use the area in and around the Chinese Theatre for lines for SWGE?  Considering it was one of the main queuing areas during the opening of Toy Story, and really is a somewhat central location between the 2 lands, could it be they're anticipating this real estate could be better used as a queue if the ride is not open?  Just wondering....



I think we should be expecting more in the way of virtual queues rather than giant snaking line.  But honestly it wouldn’t be surprising to me if they thought queue space was more important than a ride being open.


----------



## kittlesona

Has the weekly maintenance report ceased already? I don’t remember seeing it posted recently and the archives on WDWNT seem to be a month old or so.


----------



## rteetz

kittlesona said:


> Has the weekly maintenance report ceased already? I don’t remember seeing it posted recently and the archives on WDWNT seem to be a month old or so.


Looks like the last one was 3/16


----------



## rteetz

scrappinginontario said:


> This is me just asking a question out loud.
> 
> Is there a possibility that they are not rushing to open MMRR as they can use the area in and around the Chinese Theatre for lines for SWGE?  Considering it was one of the main queuing areas during the opening of Toy Story, and really is a somewhat central location between the 2 lands, could it be they're anticipating this real estate could be better used as a queue if the ride is not open?  Just wondering....


I don't know about that. Disney is seriously worried about capacity on both coasts. Things like Racing Academy at DHS and then Philharmagic at DCA are specifically to just eat people. Not having MMRR is not great in overall capacity when people won't be able to just get into SWGE when they want. Like @The Pho said there will be virtual queues in place and stuff like that.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Disney’s Animal Kingdom 4/4/19 (New Starbucks Mug, Earth Day Penguin, Night Blossom Banshee, ETC.)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Bo Peep Meet and Greet Coming to Disney Parks This Summer


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Bo Peep Meet and Greet Coming to Disney Parks This Summer


Based on the picture, it looks like it will be her new outfit. I feel like I would prefer her old outfit for the meet & greet.


----------



## Phicinfan

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Based on the picture, it looks like it will be her new outfit. I feel like I would prefer her old outfit for the meet & greet.


Its the new outfit, as this will be the Ninja answer to SW jedi training to help with crowd control


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Merchandise events at Epcot in April

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/04/merchandise-events-scheduled-to-take.html


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Bo Peep Meet and Greet Coming to Disney Parks This Summer



I'm sorry but the way I'm picturing her as a meetable character.... She looks terrifying.

I hope my image is wrong.


----------



## mikepizzo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm sorry but the way I'm picturing her as a meetable character.... She looks terrifying.
> 
> I hope my image is wrong.



As terrifying as Jessie?


----------



## rteetz

*News*

UPDATE: Disney Vacation Club Cancels Galactic Gathering at Epcot


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> UPDATE: Disney Vacation Club Cancels Galactic Gathering at Epcot



did we actually hit a price point that even Disney fans won't pay?

A.k.a. This is the Tomorrowland Cabanas of hard ticket events


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> did we actually hit a price point that even Disney fans won't pay?


Just seemed like an odd event overall.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

mikepizzo said:


> As terrifying as Jessie?



Yeah just about thst level of creepy, maybe more.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Extra Magic Hours and 60-Day FastPass+ benefit to continue into 2020 for Disney Springs area hotels and Four Seasons


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Extra Magic Hours and 60-Day FastPass+ benefit to continue into 2020 for Disney Springs area hotels and Four Seasons


  Which to me just makes me wonder more about the Paid FP rumour that is rampant right now.  Why are they adding this if they're planning a major change to FPs?

(Going back to put my ostrich head underground again re: paid FP's.  Stopped following that thread until if/when something official is announced.)


----------



## Jetku

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> UPDATE: Disney Vacation Club Cancels Galactic Gathering at Epcot



Glad to hear it was cancelled. As a new DVC member I’d like to see free or reasonably priced exclusive events. Exorbitant exclusive events are not for me....


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Extra Magic Hours and 60-Day FastPass+ benefit to continue into 2020 for Disney Springs area hotels and Four Seasons


Makes a person wonder if this is to make FPs harder to get, so buying them will make more sense...


----------



## jade1

Back of Rat.






DHS Obv


----------



## Gusey

Please let it be better than this


----------



## Sarah1024

TheMaxRebo said:


> did we actually hit a price point that even Disney fans won't pay?
> 
> A.k.a. This is the Tomorrowland Cabanas of hard ticket events


What was the price point?


----------



## Sarah1024

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Mickey and Minnie's Runaway pushed to 2020?
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/rumor-mickey-and-minnies-runaway-railway-opening-date-pushed-to-2020/


Noooooooooooooooooo - say it isn't so!!!!  We're going this September and December


----------



## rteetz

Sarah1024 said:


> What was the price point?


$225 for the star wars event


----------



## Iowamomof4

Is it strange to anyone else that Mickey's Philharmagic is likely going down for a refurb from May 6-June 28 and Disney still doesn't have it listed on their schedule? I guess we're still over a month away from the beginning of that timeframe, but I thought they usually announced these refurbs earlier than 30 days. I'd just like confirmation that we won't be able to see it so I can give up.

I'm basing my refurb hunch on the lack of FP availability for the attraction during those dates. 

Pic from The Dibb:


----------



## FoxC63

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Uh yeah, def. Need to invite people who will actually appreciate it to balance out the friends and family who aren't big into Disney.
> 
> I know wedding photo shoots in MK are veeeery expensive. Not sure about other parks. I also know you can rent out the Tower of Terror terrace for a private party. So you could do a rehearsal dinner there or something.



All this talk about getting married, is it official do you have a date set?


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Mickey and Minnie's Runaway pushed to 2020?
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/rumor-mickey-and-minnies-runaway-railway-opening-date-pushed-to-2020/



Noooooooo!



rteetz said:


> *Rumor*
> 
> RUMOR: DuckTales World Showcase Adventure to Replace Agent P Attraction at Epcot



Even more emphatic: *Noooooooooooo*!

(Huge fans of P&F here!)


----------



## FoxC63

Gusey said:


> Please let it be better than this



Ha! I posted this exact image awhile back as being creepy, glad I'm not the only one who feels this way.  These type of characters are horrifying!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Jet skis to be used in Epcot Forever this has been said from when rumors began about this show

http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/jet-skis-to-be-used-for-epcot-forever-illuminations-replacement-show/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Luxo ball mug at Disneyland

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photos-new-pixar-luxo-ball-mug-available-at-disneyland-resort/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Mouseketeer cupcake at Main Street Bakery

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/review-ne...e-at-main-street-bakery-in-the-magic-kingdom/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More details on Disney After Dark Marvel event

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/more-deta...r-hours-event-at-disney-california-adventure/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Some interesting notes about upcoming shows here. Wonderful World of Animation will be 12 minutes.

https://blooloop.com/features/walt-disney-world-nighttime-entertainment/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FoxC63 said:


> Ha! I posted this exact image awhile back as being creepy, glad I'm not the only one who feels this way.  These type of characters are horrifying!



the Fairy Godmother at Tokyo Disneyland is pretty disturbing:


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Some interesting notes about upcoming shows here. Disney Movie Magic will be 12 minutes.
> 
> https://blooloop.com/features/walt-disney-world-nighttime-entertainment/



You mean the Wonderful World of Animation


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> You mean the Wonderful World of Animation


Yeah what you said


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> did we actually hit a price point that even Disney fans won't pay?
> 
> A.k.a. This is the Tomorrowland Cabanas of hard ticket events



I would HOPE that was at least a part of the failure. I could see getting this price for exclusive event in SWGE, but just in a convention space in Epcot it seemed like a weird fit, and overly high price, very short notice...etc. 

DVC members seem to be more slightly more intolerant to Disney rip-offs. The Reunion Station thing at Wilderness Lodge flopped too. And my personal intolerance is clearly lower than many Disney visitors as many of these extra events I consider to be beyond anything I would ever consider.


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Mouseketeer cupcake at Main Street Bakery
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/review-ne...e-at-main-street-bakery-in-the-magic-kingdom/



As a mom - that cupcake would be completely off-limits for ANY of my kids. Black icing nightmare.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> I would HOPE that was at least a part of the failure. I could see getting this price for exclusive event in SWGE, but just in a convention space in Epcot it seemed like a weird fit, and overly high price, very short notice...etc.
> 
> DVC members seem to be more slightly more intolerant to Disney rip-offs. The Reunion Station thing at Wilderness Lodge flopped too. And my personal intolerance is clearly lower than many Disney visitors as many of these extra events I consider to be beyond anything I would ever consider.



I saw a number of comments from DVC folks that were thinking something like this for free for members would be nice - but to have people that have already invested this much directly to Disney and then charge this level of price was seen as a bit greedy and outlandish


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Some interesting notes about upcoming shows here. Wonderful World of Animation will be 12 minutes.
> 
> https://blooloop.com/features/walt-disney-world-nighttime-entertainment/



I was happy to read that it will NOT replace SW Galactic Spectacular!


----------



## FoxC63

TheMaxRebo said:


> the Fairy Godmother at Tokyo Disneyland is pretty disturbing:



THIS ^^^ She was the other I had mentioned.  When we were at TDR my son then 10 years old refused to have anything to do with her.


----------



## FoxC63

TheMaxRebo said:


> I saw a number of comments from DVC folks that were thinking something like this for free for members would be nice - but to have people that have already invested this much directly to Disney and then charge this level of price was seen as a bit greedy and outlandish



I'm not a DVC member but I totally agree with this.  Memberships should have it's privileges same as staying onsite at deluxe resorts.  Some of which look worn down like the Wilderness Lodge.  To me the word deluxe should mean deluxe not worn down carpet and poor quality food etc.


----------



## rteetz

FoxC63 said:


> I'm not a DVC member but I totally agree with this.  Memberships should have it's privileges same as staying onsite at deluxe resorts.  Some of which look worn down like the Wilderness Lodge.  To me the word deluxe should mean deluxe not worn down carpet etc.


I believe the WL DVC rooms are fairly fresh at least Copper Creek. Not sure when Boulder Ridge was last updated.


----------



## crvetter

FoxC63 said:


> I'm not a DVC member but I totally agree with this.  Memberships should have it's privileges same as staying onsite at deluxe resorts.  Some of which look worn down like the Wilderness Lodge.  To me the word deluxe should mean deluxe not worn down carpet and poor quality food etc.





rteetz said:


> I believe the WL DVC rooms are fairly fresh at least Copper Creek. Not sure when Boulder Ridge was last updated.


Yeah Copper Creek is new as of 2017 and Boulder Ridge is set to be refreshed in 2021, last updated 2014, I believe, but many DVC members think it and Old Key West were done cheaply. DVC has adopted a new refresh schedule of every 7 years the soft goods (sofa, flooring, mattress, etc) and every 14 years a full refurbishment. Old Key West was the first resort to get the new full refurbishment (correcting the cheap rehab that was previously done), next Saratoga, then Boulder Ridge, with Poly and Grand Floridian getting soft in that time frame. Plus they are moving to a Murphy Bed design instead of the sofa bed with the full refurbishments.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Briar Rose Gold Cake Pop at Disneyland 

https://t.co/qHcfnDLMzg?amp=1


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
May 7th Disney After Hours at AK cancelled

http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/disn...event-at-disneys-animal-kingdom-cancelled.htm


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> May 7th Disney After Hours at AK cancelled
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/disn...event-at-disneys-animal-kingdom-cancelled.htm




What the heck? I wonder why?


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> What the heck? I wonder why?


Could be a private event scheduled or something else that the park is needed for.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> Could be a private event scheduled or something else that the park is needed for.



Or poor sales for the date...this may be wishful thinking on my part that more of these dates get cancelled.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Or poor sales for the date...this may be wishful thinking on my part that more of these dates get cancelled.



possible but other recent dates have been selling out, so I would be surprised if that is the reason


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> I saw a number of comments from DVC folks that were thinking something like this for free for members would be nice - but to have people that have already invested this much directly to Disney and then charge this level of price was seen as a bit greedy and outlandish



They DO have pay events for members as well. Most of those are at a reasonable price point but not always. This was extremely high, but really not that different in price from like "Party for the Senses", which is maybe what they were modeling after. Just clearly not the demand.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

FoxC63 said:


> All this talk about getting married, is it official do you have a date set?



Hah nope nothing official but we have been dating for about 15 years so it might be time. Don't want to rush into these things.



TheMaxRebo said:


> the Fairy Godmother at Tokyo Disneyland is pretty disturbing:



I liked your post, but I want to be very clear I was liking the fact that you called it creepy. 

I in no way like, or even condone, that character.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Or poor sales for the date...this may be wishful thinking on my part that more of these dates get cancelled.


Yeah but I’m not so sure about that. The AK ones have been selling well.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Elastigirl magicband 

http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/mrs-incredible-elastigirl-magicband-open-edition-now-out/


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> Yeah but I’m not so sure about that. The AK ones have been selling well.


Not to mention the fact that it was only on sale for less than a week before they took it off the schedule.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Feel good Disney story of the day 

https://insidethemagic.net/2019/04/mom-meets-girl-with-sons-heart-at-wdw/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Dooney and Bourne magicband 

http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...limited-magicband-being-released-any-day-now/


----------



## Cinderumbrella

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Dooney and Bourne magicband
> 
> http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...limited-magicband-being-released-any-day-now/



Must have!!!!


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Magic Kingdom update 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photo-rep...orrowland-speedway-and-assorted-construction/


----------



## BuzzyBelle

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Based on the picture, it looks like it will be her new outfit. I feel like I would prefer her old outfit for the meet & greet.


I know a picture of her has already been posted, but a lot of the reason Bo wasn’t around in the parks was staffing. The large plastic skirt was obviously cumbersome, but also very difficult to fit. 

They used her in the Toy Story parade in the late 90s at MGM, but the only “friend” I knew that could fit in her was also “friends” with Yzma. I think you can get an idea of the body type that would take


----------



## sherlockmiles

MommaBerd said:


> I was happy to read that it will NOT replace SW Galactic Spectacular!


We havent seen that yet.  Hoping to catch in sept


----------



## Spaceguy55

Mystery area in front of MK..maybe a Minnie van drop off spot?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

BuzzyBelle said:


> I know a picture of her has already been posted, but a lot of the reason Bo wasn’t around in the parks was staffing. The large plastic skirt was obviously cumbersome, but also very difficult to fit.
> 
> They used her in the Toy Story parade in the late 90s at MGM, but the only “friend” I knew that could fit in her was also “friends” with Yzma. I think you can get an idea of the body type that would take


She has been in the Christmas Parade at the Magic Kingdom for the past couple years. So, she has been in the parks. Only temporary.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Virgin train could possibly stop at Disney

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/new...anson-talks-virgin-trains-20190404-story.html


----------



## FoxC63

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Hah nope nothing official but we have been dating for about 15 years so it might be time. Don't want to rush into these things.



Well hopefully you'll let us (PM Group) know when you do set a date, I would be over the moon happy to attend!


----------



## Katrina Y

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Makes a person wonder if this is to make FPs harder to get, so buying them will make more sense...


This is what I think.


----------



## Farro

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Hah nope nothing official but we have been dating for about 15 years so it might be time. Don't want to rush into these things.



We (us in my avatar) have been together 23 years, not married. I'm just not sure if he's the one... 

Didn't stop us from taking the Happily Ever After photo though. We posted this and everyone was asking if we eloped! (this was our ninth day of the trip, we look exhausted)


----------



## rteetz

Spaceguy55 said:


> Mystery area in front of MK..maybe a Minnie van drop off spot?


No expansion is retention pond. They are building a retaining wall.


----------



## rteetz

Disney/Fox movie slate for 2019


----------



## GrandAdmiralStrife

rteetz said:


> $225 for the star wars event



Keep in mind that was also ON TOP OF park admission, so that's another $100.

I'd like to know why they even thought putting a paid Star Wars specific event in EPCOT the NIGHT BEFORE  STAR WARS CELEBRATION in Chicago was a brilliant idea. I mean, SWCC was only on the schedule for the last 8 months....


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

GrandAdmiralStrife said:


> Keep in mind that was also ON TOP OF park admission, so that's another $100.
> 
> I'd like to know why they even thought putting a paid Star Wars specific event in EPCOT the NIGHT BEFORE  STAR WARS CELEBRATION in Chicago was a brilliant idea. I mean, SWCC was only on the schedule for the last 8 months....


I completely agree about the price.

I'm confused with why you are comparing an event that was going to be in EPCOT to a fan celebration happening in Chicago? That's like saying nobody is going to be at Walt Disney World when the D23 Expo is going on across the street from Disneyland in Anaheim, CA. I'm sure there will be plenty of DVC members who are Star Wars fans staying at Walt Disney World on April 10th of this year that could have filled this event. We also don't know the reason behind cancellation. If it was ticket sales, then the price was too high and people didn't want to pay for a special Star Wars event in a park that has nothing Star Wars in it. Anyways, I don't think Star Wars Celebration had anything to do with Disney adding this event and canceling it.

I'm sure it was going to be in EPCOT due to the event space that they have between Canada and England (not sure if they were going to hold this event in that space or not). I don't recall a large event space in DHS.


----------



## SHM9882

.


----------



## Ambehnke

Farro said:


> We (us in my avatar) have been together 23 years, not married. I'm just not sure if he's the one...
> 
> Didn't stop us from taking the Happily Ever After photo though. We posted this and everyone was asking if we eloped! (this was our ninth day of the trip, we look exhausted)
> 
> View attachment 392737


My parents have been together for 34 years... not married... sometimes I think its better that way!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Chewie and Han visit Batuu: the cover of Star Wars:Galaxy’s Edge comic book #1

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/han-and-c...n-the-cover-for-marvel-comics-galaxys-edge-1/


----------



## SJMajor67

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Feel good Disney story of the day
> 
> https://insidethemagic.net/2019/04/mom-meets-girl-with-sons-heart-at-wdw/



I don't know who was chopping onions while I read this, but man that last paragraph got me. As a father to a six-month old — soon to be seven-month old — I could not imagine going through what she did, nor do I want too.


----------



## tlmadden73

scrappinginontario said:


> Which to me just makes me wonder more about the Paid FP rumour that is rampant right now.  Why are they adding this if they're planning a major change to FPs?
> 
> (Going back to put my ostrich head underground again re: paid FP's.  Stopped following that thread until if/when something official is announced.)


The more people you get "hooked" .. the more people you have to buy the third fast pass (when they reduce the "free" ones to two). 
DIsappointing news though.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Special one day only experiences for Haunted Mansion

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/one-day-o...ounced-for-the-haunted-mansion-on-april-13th/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Celebrate National Caramel Day at Epcot 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...l-caramel-day-at-the-karamell-kuche-at-epcot/


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Mickey and Minnie's Runaway pushed to 2020?
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/rumor-mickey-and-minnies-runaway-railway-opening-date-pushed-to-2020/


Wow. Bummer

DHS needs another top tier attraction (besides the Lightning McQueen attraction which will probably have a limited audience) when SWGE opens - especially since only ONE of the rides are opening. 

Weird that they would "rush" SWGE and open early, while pushing this back. But I guess if it isn't done yet. 

I was planning a fall trip where I could maybe just walk around SWGE .. but not the ride (2yo and 7yo + no Fast Pass = not a fun time for anyone) so I was hoping to be able to experience the new things there like The railroad and Lightning McQueen.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Celebrate National Caramel Day at Epcot
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...l-caramel-day-at-the-karamell-kuche-at-epcot/



Will have to wait a couple weeks, but I will celebrate it anyway!


----------



## Tigger's ally

tlmadden73 said:


> I was planning a fall trip where I could maybe just walk around SWGE .. but not the ride



Is that even going to be possible???????????????


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


> Special one day only experiences for Haunted Mansion


Interesting that they feature the hatbox ghost considering MK doesn't have one...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Special one day only experiences for Haunted Mansion
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/one-day-o...ounced-for-the-haunted-mansion-on-april-13th/



Pretty cool and nice just that it is some “extras” that don’t cost extra - and even a sale on the one photo


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney has added a new Main Street Citizen. Main Street City Council Chairman. They didn’t want to “replace” mayor weaver who passed last year.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Epcot update 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photo-rep...mpty-world-showcase-and-construction-updates/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney has added a new Main Street Citizen. Main Street City Council Chairman. They didn’t want to “replace” mayor weaver who passed last year.



Disney missed an opportunity for his first declaration as City Council Chairman to be the banning of smoking, wagons, and loose ice


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney upgrades Wilderness Lodge WiFi 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/disneys-w...raded-wi-fi-new-network-name-in-public-areas/


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Special one day only experiences for Haunted Mansion
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/one-day-o...ounced-for-the-haunted-mansion-on-april-13th/



Shucks; day after we leave.


----------



## Phicinfan

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney upgrades Wilderness Lodge WiFi
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/disneys-w...raded-wi-fi-new-network-name-in-public-areas/


Woohoo!  we will be there in June!


----------



## Firebird060

Interesting that they are adding the shots from the Halloween party to the one day thing in April.


----------



## tlmadden73

Tigger's ally said:


> Is that even going to be possible???????????????


Do you mean - you think it will be so crowded that you won't be allowed into the land unless you are in the queue for the ride? 
OR
Do you mean - how could I possibly go there and NOT try out the new ride?

Trust me .. it may all depend on wait times and how nice my wife is feeling. I doubt they will have rider swap (since they don't have a FP line) .. so I would have to be willing to let my wife wait 2+ hours at DHS with my daughter AND not be able to go on the ride herself.  That's a tough sell. Plus .. not sure how patient my 7yo will be waiting in a long line. 

I think the longest we've ever waited for a ride at WDW is Jungle Cruise (about 60 minutes) and Swirling Saucrers (40 minutes).. and he still talks about it. (It was one of those times .. standby time was listed at 30 minutes .. then a huge surge of FP riders came through (people coming to the Christmas Party - wanting to experience the Jingle Cruise) .. just poor timing on my part.  He was fine waiting (all things considered) .. just remembers it with agony .


----------



## rteetz

Firebird060 said:


> Interesting that they are adding the shots from the Halloween party to the one day thing in April.


Its to celebrate them adding on ride photos to the attraction and it is the 50th anniversary of Haunted Mansion this year (Disneyland version of course).


----------



## rteetz

*News*

ESPN+ adds rights to the Lamar Hunt U.S. Open Cup


----------



## rteetz

*News*

SHOP: New Mickey Through The Years Cardigan Dress Available Now on shopDisney


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: New Treats at Kringla Bakeri Og Kafe at the Norway Pavilion in Epcot


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Walt Disney World Resorts Now Charging Handling Fees For Front Desk and In-Room Grocery Deliveries


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Walt Disney World Resorts Now Charging Handling Fees For Front Desk and In-Room Grocery Deliveries



I guess I just won't tip the bellman for bringing the order to my room. He can collect the tip from his employer.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> ESPN+ adds rights to the Lamar Hunt U.S. Open Cup


Go Sporting Kansas City!!!


----------



## rteetz

saskdw said:


> I guess I just won't tip the bellman for bringing the order to my room. He can collect the tip from his employer.


Its not his fault though. Who knows if the "handler" even ever sees that $6. I bet not.


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> Its not his fault though. Who knows if the "handler" even ever sees that $6. I bet not.



I know. It was a joke.

However I do wonder how long the service charge would last if every bellman was angrily complaining every time they delivered the order to a room if people stopped tipping.


----------



## siren0119

saskdw said:


> I guess I just won't tip the bellman for bringing the order to my room. He can collect the tip from his employer.


Right, because punishing the lowest man on the totem pole is how you solve a corporate level problem

ETA: I see that YOU were joking...unfortunately I have seen this response seriously stated on other threads. It's really unfortunate that there are folks who truly feel that way.

Don't like the fee? Pick up your groceries from the front desk yourself - problem solved


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

saskdw said:


> I know. It was a joke.
> 
> However I do wonder how long the service charge would last if every bellman was angrily complaining every time they delivered the order to a room if people stopped tipping.


Theoretically I can see this issue because there are some people who order food delivered to their home (which is in my mind equivalent to a hotel room for these purposes) and consider the delivery fee enough. 

Sometimes it's not understanding that the delivery fee is not encompassing of a tip and sometimes it's purposefully not tipping due to the delivery fee.


----------



## rteetz

siren0119 said:


> Don't like the fee? Pick up your groceries from the front desk yourself - problem solved


I believe you still have to pay the fee even if the front desk holds them. At least thats how I interpreted the article.


----------



## Farro

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Theoretically I can see this issue because there are some people who order food delivered to their home (which is in my mind equivalent to a hotel room for these purposes) and consider the delivery fee enough.
> 
> Sometimes it's not understanding that the delivery fee is not encompassing of a tip and sometimes it's purposefully not tipping due to the delivery fee.



I understand your post, but these people who say this...when their stuff is delivered to their home, do they then have another person deliver it from their front porch to their kitchen? Because if they do, they should tip them. And in essence, that's what Bell Services is doing. 

Tip Bell Services for delivering your groceries people. After all, you did save money by having groceries delivered in the first place. 

Can I play conspiracy theory? Maybe this is a way to discourage grocery delivery and encourage buying all your food at Disney.


----------



## jknezek

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Go Sporting Kansas City!!!




Well... they are the last MLS team standing in the CONCACAF Champions League, or whatever it's called this year, but the 5-0 hole they dug themselves last night pretty much puts paid to another year without an MLS champion. The Open Cup is the domestic tournament. And go Red Bulls!


----------



## siren0119

rteetz said:


> I believe you still have to pay the fee even if the front desk holds them. At least thats how I interpreted the article.



The communication from Dizzy Dolphin seemed to suggest that it only applied to their deliveries if Bell Services brought it to the room - so I wonder if deliveries received at the front desk from grocery stores (or takeout food) are treated differently than mail/fedex/ups deliveries?

I mean, honestly even if it were $6 for them to accept a grocery order for me, I still save FAR more than that by ordering groceries so I'll happily pay it. I can accept paying for the additional time it takes to receive groceries, make sure that refrigerated items are stored properly, the space needed to manage grocery orders that aren't picked up/delivered immediately, and the organization to coordinate bell services resources to make the deliveries.


----------



## rteetz

siren0119 said:


> The communication from Dizzy Dolphin seemed to suggest that it only applied to their deliveries if Bell Services brought it to the room - so I wonder if deliveries received at the front desk from grocery stores (or takeout food) are treated differently than mail/fedex/ups deliveries?


According to WDWNT if the front desk holds onto the package you are still paying the fee. If you meet the deliverer in person there is of course no extra fee.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Farro said:


> I understand your post, but these people who say this...when their stuff is delivered to their home, do they then have another person deliver it from their front porch to their kitchen? Because if they do, they should tip them. And in essence, that's what Bell Services is doing.
> 
> Tip Bell Services for delivering your groceries people. After all, you did save money by having groceries delivered in the first place.


I kinda thought my post was a bit clearer on what I'm talking about.

I'm not speaking to what you should and shouldn't do. I'm explaining how I can see the thoughtprocess based on other food deliveries. Whether the person takes your groceries into your room in the hotel or into your kitchen in your home is irrelevant to my comment. I'm not advocating to not tip.  I'm explaining reasons why some people wouldn't because of the presence of a delivery fee to have your groceries delievered.

For example I had a friend that worked for GrubHub for a while. She stopped because of people not tipping expecting the delivery fee to cover it as well as people who lived in apartments/condos/townhomes not listing their unit number if they had one.


----------



## Tigger's ally

tlmadden73 said:


> Do you mean - you think it will be so crowded that you won't be allowed into the land unless you are in the queue for the ride?
> OR
> Do you mean - how could I possibly go there and NOT try out the new ride?
> 
> Trust me .. it may all depend on wait times and how nice my wife is feeling. I doubt they will have rider swap (since they don't have a FP line) .. so I would have to be willing to let my wife wait 2+ hours at DHS with my daughter AND not be able to go on the ride herself.  That's a tough sell. Plus .. not sure how patient my 7yo will be waiting in a long line.
> 
> I think the longest we've ever waited for a ride at WDW is Jungle Cruise (about 60 minutes) and Swirling Saucrers (40 minutes).. and he still talks about it. (It was one of those times .. standby time was listed at 30 minutes .. then a huge surge of FP riders came through (people coming to the Christmas Party - wanting to experience the Jingle Cruise) .. just poor timing on my part.  He was fine waiting (all things considered) .. just remembers it with agony .



The first one....


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

jknezek said:


> Well... they are the last MLS team standing in the CONCACAF Champions League, or whatever it's called this year, but the 5-0 hole they dug themselves last night pretty much puts paid to another year without an MLS champion. The Open Cup is the domestic tournament. And go Red Bulls!


Last night was not fun, but it was a tough hill to climb with trying to beat a team with a $95 million salary. SKC is less than $10 million maybe. I don’t know exactly. Time to focus on MLS!

Sorry we beat you in the U.S. Open Cup Final a couple years ago. I was at that game. 

SKC likes this tournament since Lamar Hunt was the original owner of SKC (KC Wizards) and he also founded the KC Chiefs. Lamar Hunt had a huge impact on KC sports.


----------



## SG131

rteetz said:


> Its not his fault though. Who knows if the "handler" even ever sees that $6. I bet not.


I read somewhere (don't remember where) that they will get $1 out of this new fee.  And obviously some people will tip less because they think that's what their $6 is for.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> According to WDWNT if the front desk holds onto the package you are still paying the fee. If you meet the deliverer in person there is of course no extra fee.



So they are charging a fee just for holding. I see. 

Still means you should tip bell services for the actual delivery.


----------



## saskdw

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Theoretically I can see this issue because there are some people who order food delivered to their home (which is in my mind equivalent to a hotel room for these purposes) and consider the delivery fee enough.
> 
> Sometimes it's not understanding that the delivery fee is not encompassing of a tip and sometimes it's purposefully not tipping due to the delivery fee.



We always order from Garden Grocer for our WDW stays. I always add a tip onto our order.

So now there is a delivery charge from GG, service charge from Disney, and two tips. So $100 order turns into $140 in a hurry. There will be some people that either stop tipping one of the two or dial back the amounts.


----------



## Tigger's ally

saskdw said:


> I guess I just won't tip the bellman for bringing the order to my room. He can collect the tip from his employer.



Toe each his own I guess, but I always wondered abut my Garden Grocer order that was kept cold all day because my flight was late.  I mean Disney sells the same things I bought in the lobby store but I took the cheap way.  It only makes sense to me that they charge a fee to hold them and keep them cold.  I won't blame the person that delivers it to my door though.


----------



## jknezek

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Last night was not fun, but it was a tough hill to climb with trying to beat a team with a $95 million salary. SKC is less than $10 million maybe. I don’t know exactly. Time to focus on MLS!
> 
> Sorry we beat you in the U.S. Open Cup Final a couple years ago. I was at that game.
> 
> SKC likes this tournament since Lamar Hunt was the original owner of SKC (KC Wizards) and he also founded the KC Chiefs. Lamar Hunt had a huge impact on KC sports.



Lamar Hunt is pretty much the only reason MLS survived the early 2000s. Soccer in the U.S. owes his legacy even more than this tournament name. SKC, because of Hunt, is one of my favorites so long as the Red Bulls aren't on the field. And yes, as a Red Bulls fan, I'm well acquainted with losing the big game. Every big game. Supporters Shields are nice, but big game to win a trophy? Almost a 25 year history of consistent failure by my boys under any name. Still my team though!


----------



## saskdw

Tigger's ally said:


> Toe each his own I guess, but I always wondered abut my Garden Grocer order that was kept cold all day because my flight was late.  I mean Disney sells the same things I bought in the lobby store but I took the cheap way.  It only makes sense to me that they charge a fee to hold them and keep them cold.  I won't blame the person that delivers it to my door though.



You read the part where it was a joke before you wrote this right?


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Last night was not fun, but it was a tough hill to climb with trying to beat a team with a $95 million salary. SKC is less than $10 million maybe. I don’t know exactly. Time to focus on MLS!
> 
> Sorry we beat you in the U.S. Open Cup Final a couple years ago. I was at that game.
> 
> SKC likes this tournament since Lamar Hunt was the original owner of SKC (KC Wizards) and he also founded the KC Chiefs. Lamar Hunt had a huge impact on KC sports.


It took me quite a while to get used to saying Sporting Kansas City instead of the Wizards 

In terms of salary I think KC is just one of those areas where salaries for sports are not very high in comparison to other professional teams. Though Mahomes is way different for sure.


----------



## Tigger's ally

saskdw said:


> You read the part where it was a joke before you wrote this right?



nope.   But I wouldn't change my post.   I am glad you were joking, but too many people do just exactly what you were joking about.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> It took me quite a while to get used to saying Sporting Kansas City instead of the Wizards
> 
> In terms of salary I think KC is just one of those areas where salaries for sports are not very high in comparison to other professional teams. Though Mahomes is way different for sure.


I'm going to get off the soccer talk after this post...

MLS has a salary cap. As long as Major League Soccer has a salary cap, they aren't going to compete with any of the major soccer/football leagues around the world. 

We all know the money the Chiefs are going to put into Mahomes after this season, and it is going to be A LOT!


----------



## gberg

rteetz said:


> Its to celebrate them adding on ride photos to the attraction and it is the 50th anniversary of Haunted Mansion this year (Disneyland version of course).


Wait...you mean it's not to celebrate my birthday?  <cancels special birthday trip>


----------



## eliseisawkward

tlmadden73 said:


> Do you mean - you think it will be so crowded that you won't be allowed into the land unless you are in the queue for the ride?
> OR
> Do you mean - how could I possibly go there and NOT try out the new ride?
> 
> Trust me .. it may all depend on wait times and how nice my wife is feeling. I doubt they will have rider swap (since they don't have a FP line) .. so I would have to be willing to let my wife wait 2+ hours at DHS with my daughter AND not be able to go on the ride herself.  That's a tough sell. Plus .. not sure how patient my 7yo will be waiting in a long line.
> 
> I think the longest we've ever waited for a ride at WDW is Jungle Cruise (about 60 minutes) and Swirling Saucrers (40 minutes).. and he still talks about it. (It was one of those times .. standby time was listed at 30 minutes .. then a huge surge of FP riders came through (people coming to the Christmas Party - wanting to experience the Jingle Cruise) .. just poor timing on my part.  He was fine waiting (all things considered) .. just remembers it with agony .



There will likely be rider swap even if there are no FP+. The FP+ queue  exists, so they will probably use that for swap and assorted other special circumstances.


----------



## Bay Max

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Walt Disney World Resorts Now Charging Handling Fees For Front Desk and In-Room Grocery Deliveries



Ugh.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

‘Avengers: Endgame’ Stars and Disney Team of Heroes Unite to Support $5 Million Donation to Benefit Children’s Hospitals


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Get your wall themed cake now!

http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/revie...nstagram-wall-cake-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Mike Wazowski Sipper now at WDW

http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/photos-mike-wazowski-sipper-debuts-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update*

PHOTOS: Coronado Springs Resort Construction Update 4/5/19 (Gran Destino Tower, Villa del Lago, Resort Bridges, ETC.)


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update*

PHOTO REPORT: Disney California Adventure 4/5/19 (Grizzly River Run Trail, New Smoking Sections, Emotional Whirlwind, ETC.)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Limited Edition Haunted Mansion Eggstravaganza Eggs Materialize at Disney Parks

I like these


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Star Wars Hotel is now vertical

http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/photos-star-wars-hotel-goes-vertical-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
The Cove update

http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/wal...at-the-walt-disney-world-swan-and-dolphin.htm


----------



## tlmadden73

eliseisawkward said:


> There will likely be rider swap even if there are no FP+. The FP+ queue  exists, so they will probably use that for swap and assorted other special circumstances.


My thought would be that they may just not do rider swap simply due to the potential for it being abused. 
(For example: I go to Rider swap with my family .. they say who is going second. I choose me. They ask who is going to ride second time with me? I say my son. 
Since I am going standby -- and the line is 120 minutes long, they tell me that I am able to get into the FP queue in two hours.  

Then .. my wife and son simply don't stand in the standby line -- we all just explore the land, go on other rides and 2 hours later my son and I walk into the FP line with my "rider swap" pass.  

WAY too many people will abuse it like that and basically giving families with toddlers a free FP to a ride that no one else is allowed to use.

My guess is they will allow it for a family with a person with a disability in their group, but not for families with kids who aren't tall enough to ride.


----------



## preemiemama

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Mike Wazowski Sipper now at WDW
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/photos-mike-wazowski-sipper-debuts-at-walt-disney-world/



Any idea if the Sulley popcorn container is still available? Would love to have a Monsters set when we go in July- especially since our dog is named Sulley...


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Just so long as no one holds up a 'meh' sign at my wedding.



Bwahaha How about Mehvalous then We could throw hair bands at you instead of bubbles or flowers.



rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Mickey and Minnie's Runaway pushed to 2020?
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/rumor-mickey-and-minnies-runaway-railway-opening-date-pushed-to-2020/



That's no bueno



rteetz said:


> *Rumor*
> 
> RUMOR: DuckTales World Showcase Adventure to Replace Agent P Attraction at Epcot



We really like Agent P, both the character and the game; however, something new could be good. It's getting a little stale for us.



TheMaxRebo said:


> the Fairy Godmother at Tokyo Disneyland is pretty disturbing:







rteetz said:


> I believe the WL DVC rooms are fairly fresh at least Copper Creek. Not sure when Boulder Ridge was last updated.





crvetter said:


> Yeah Copper Creek is new as of 2017 and Boulder Ridge is set to be refreshed in 2021, last updated 2014, I believe, but many DVC members think it and Old Key West were done cheaply. DVC has adopted a new refresh schedule of every 7 years the soft goods (sofa, flooring, mattress, etc) and every 14 years a full refurbishment. Old Key West was the first resort to get the new full refurbishment (correcting the cheap rehab that was previously done), next Saratoga, then Boulder Ridge, with Poly and Grand Floridian getting soft in that time frame. Plus they are moving to a Murphy Bed design instead of the sofa bed with the full refurbishments.



I would agree that CCV seems cheap. We just stayed DVC for the first time, rented points, and it was at CCV. It was a good rate, so I can't complain. However, the furniture, installation of hard goods, and general upkeep was lacking compared to other deluxe rooms. Haven't stayed at WL before though, so I couldn't compare to their rooms.



rteetz said:


> Disney/Fox movie slate for 2019
> 
> View attachment 392744



Tolkien and Ford & Ferrari look interesting.



Ambehnke said:


> My parents have been together for 34 years... not married... sometimes I think its better that way!



Especially when it comes to taxes



rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: Limited Edition Haunted Mansion Eggstravaganza Eggs Materialize at Disney Parks
> 
> I like these



Darn! I collect eggs for some stupid reason. Now, two of the things I collect come together and I can't get one, unless I succumb to the Ebay pirates. 



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Star Wars Hotel is now vertical
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/photos-star-wars-hotel-goes-vertical-at-walt-disney-world/



Finally!


----------



## crvetter

soniam said:


> I would agree that CCV seems cheap. We just stayed DVC for the first time, rented points, and it was at CCV. It was a good rate, so I can't complain. However, the furniture, installation of hard goods, and general upkeep was lacking compared to other deluxe rooms. Haven't stayed at WL before though, so I couldn't compare to their rooms.


Did you mean Boulder Ridge, the DVC units outside the main lodge? Those were the ones DVC members felt were done cheaply, which I was referring to. I would say Copper Creek, the new ones in the main lodge, are actually very nice, though a lot of DVC members don't like the theme.


----------



## rteetz

preemiemama said:


> Any idea if the Sulley popcorn container is still available? Would love to have a Monsters set when we go in July- especially since our dog is named Sulley...


Not sure. I haven’t heard of it being sold out.


----------



## soniam

crvetter said:


> Did you mean Boulder Ridge, the DVC units outside the main lodge? Those were the ones DVC members felt were done cheaply, which I was referring to. I would say Copper Creek, the new ones in the main lodge, are actually very nice, though a lot of DVC members don't like the theme.



No, it was Copper Creek. The hallway connected to the main building without going outside. I can see how brand new, they looked nice. However, after some use, they aren't holding up well. The faucets are very wobbily at the sinks. The towel rods were all coming apart from the brackets on the wall. Things just generally didn't seem to be kept up well. Also, the dresser and trunk looked and felt a little cheap. Some of the finishes were nice though, like the tile in the shower and the cabinetry in the bathroom and kitchenette. It was a studio, so maybe that makes a difference.


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Special one day only experiences for Haunted Mansion
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/one-day-o...ounced-for-the-haunted-mansion-on-april-13th/



April?  They should offer this during the Villains Event and MNSSHP!  Better yet, offer it all the time!


----------



## rteetz

FoxC63 said:


> April?  They should offer this during the Villains Event and MNSSHP!  Better yet, offer it all the time!


It’s to celebrate the addition of the on ride photo.


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


> It’s to celebrate the addition of the on ride photo.



Yes, I get that.  Seeing how this is a discussion thread, well I'm discussing in a wishful manner.


----------



## only hope

tlmadden73 said:


> My thought would be that they may just not do rider swap simply due to the potential for it being abused.
> (For example: I go to Rider swap with my family .. they say who is going second. I choose me. They ask who is going to ride second time with me? I say my son.
> Since I am going standby -- and the line is 120 minutes long, they tell me that I am able to get into the FP queue in two hours.
> 
> Then .. my wife and son simply don't stand in the standby line -- we all just explore the land, go on other rides and 2 hours later my son and I walk into the FP line with my "rider swap" pass.
> 
> WAY too many people will abuse it like that and basically giving families with toddlers a free FP to a ride that no one else is allowed to use.
> 
> My guess is they will allow it for a family with a person with a disability in their group, but not for families with kids who aren't tall enough to ride.



They could eliminate that workaround. Have a rider swap lanyard or laminated paper etc that you give to the group as they enter the line. When they reach the end, they switch that one for a differently designed paper that will let the second group bypass the line.


----------



## The Pho

*News*

Orlando has lowest wages of any big city in America ... again
http://bit.ly/2FViyMG


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney files trademarks for Star Wars alcohol

http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/disney-files-trademarks-for-star-wars-alcohol/


----------



## sherlockmiles

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney files trademarks for Star Wars alcohol
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/disney-files-trademarks-for-star-wars-alcohol/



Yes Please!


----------



## linzbear

only hope said:


> They could eliminate that workaround. Have a rider swap lanyard or laminated paper etc that you give to the group as they enter the line. When they reach the end, they switch that one for a differently designed paper that will let the second group bypass the line.


They do this already.  You don't get the actual rider swap ticket until FP & Standby merge for a number of rides (at least on 7DMT for sure).


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Iger showing some Avengers SWGE 

https://twitter.com/robertiger/status/1114358007758872576?s=21


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
April treats at Disney Parks

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2019/04/disney-parks-sweet-treats-april-2019/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> My thought would be that they may just not do rider swap simply due to the potential for it being abused.
> (For example: I go to Rider swap with my family .. they say who is going second. I choose me. They ask who is going to ride second time with me? I say my son.
> Since I am going standby -- and the line is 120 minutes long, they tell me that I am able to get into the FP queue in two hours.
> 
> Then .. my wife and son simply don't stand in the standby line -- we all just explore the land, go on other rides and 2 hours later my son and I walk into the FP line with my "rider swap" pass.
> 
> WAY too many people will abuse it like that and basically giving families with toddlers a free FP to a ride that no one else is allowed to use.
> 
> My guess is they will allow it for a family with a person with a disability in their group, but not for families with kids who aren't tall enough to ride.



They can just make the rider swap two steps - tell the CM at front you want to do rider swap and they give you a pass that you give to the CM at the front of the line - after you wait the 120 mins - who takes that pass and gives you the actual rider swap

Edit: what @only hope said


----------



## mom2rtk

tlmadden73 said:


> My thought would be that they may just not do rider swap simply due to the potential for it being abused.
> (For example: I go to Rider swap with my family .. they say who is going second. I choose me. They ask who is going to ride second time with me? I say my son.
> Since I am going standby -- and the line is 120 minutes long, they tell me that I am able to get into the FP queue in two hours.
> 
> Then .. my wife and son simply don't stand in the standby line -- we all just explore the land, go on other rides and 2 hours later my son and I walk into the FP line with my "rider swap" pass.
> 
> WAY too many people will abuse it like that and basically giving families with toddlers a free FP to a ride that no one else is allowed to use.
> 
> My guess is they will allow it for a family with a person with a disability in their group, but not for families with kids who aren't tall enough to ride.


I guess that works if you have a member of your party ready to spend 2 hours in the land but not actually ride (in this case your wife). I really don't care about Star Wars but I still wouldn't want to do that.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Iger showing some Avengers SWGE
> 
> https://twitter.com/robertiger/status/1114358007758872576?s=21



The best part about the tweet is that Iger tagged a random account named Paul Rudd and a random Galaxy Edge account.


----------



## loutoo

A comment on the delivery handling charge.  I think this is perfectly reasonable.  I cant imagine how many deliveries Amazon Prime and especially Prime now have resulted in.  I know in January between my initial grocery order and things I missed it just decided  to add I had 6 separate deliveries.  It is kind if addictive when you can order almost anything and grab it at bell on you way back from the park a few hours later.  Maybe a$6 charge will make me not do this.  In any case, I'm sure this has resulted in requiring more staff to handle.


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> The best part about the tweet is that Iger tagged a random account named Paul Rudd and a random Galaxy Edge account.


That’s Iger Twitter for ya!


----------



## DisLiss

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> REVIEW: New Treats at Kringla Bakeri Og Kafe at the Norway Pavilion in Epcot



I could really get behind simpler treats at Disney like the no sugar added cupcake.  Now, the no-sugar-added part doesn't work for me, personally, because that tends to be the verbiage used when something is made with artificial sweeteners, which I cannot have.  (BUT I am very happy for the people who this works really well for!    )    But while the article's author is bummed by the fact that it's not an over-the-top cupcake, I would love the addition of a basic cupcake, made _with_ sugar, with whipped cream and fruit on top instead of highly colored, glittered, gelatin filled icings and decorations.  To me this new cupcake looks wonderful.    But, like almost every WDW dessert, I still probably can't eat it.


----------



## DisLiss

Are Duck tales back out on TV or a streaming service these days?  Do kids even know about Duck Tales?  I'm just curious.  If the show is not being shown currently, then I would find that theme to be a curious choice to replace Agent P.


----------



## rteetz

DisLiss said:


> Are Duck tales back out on TV or a streaming service these days?  Do kids even know about Duck Tales?  I'm just curious.  If the show is not being shown currently, then I would find that theme to be a curious choice to replace Agent P.


DuckTales is on Disney Channel currently in season 2 I believe. This is a new series from the original.


----------



## crvetter

DisLiss said:


> Are Duck tales back out on TV or a streaming service these days?  Do kids even know about Duck Tales?  I'm just curious.  If the show is not being shown currently, then I would find that theme to be a curious choice to replace Agent P.


They rebooted Duck Tales.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/DuckTales_(2017_TV_series)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BigRed98 said:


> The best part about the tweet is that Iger tagged a random account named Paul Rudd and a random Galaxy Edge account.



Iger: there is no way I would tag a non-descript account themed to Paul Rudd or Galaxy’s Edge ... oh, wait


----------



## DisLiss

Thanks!  We don't have cable TV, so I was unaware of the Duck Tales reboot.    I'll have to see about getting it on DVD.


----------



## Mr. lncredible

DisLiss said:


> Thanks!  We don't have cable TV, so I was unaware of the Duck Tales reboot.    I'll have to see about getting it on DVD.


I'm sure it'll be available on Disney+ later this year. For less than the price of a DVD per month you'll have streaming access to tons of Disney content.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DisLiss said:


> Thanks!  We don't have cable TV, so I was unaware of the Duck Tales reboot.    I'll have to see about getting it on DVD.



Not sure if still there but I know they had them on the Disney website and app.  My kids just watch it via the roku on the Disney Junior app


----------



## DisLiss

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not sure if still there but I know they had them on the Disney website and app.  My kids just watch it via the roku on the Disney Junior app



Sweet..we'll check that out.  Thanks.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Guest experience team begins April 14th at DHS

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/guest-experience-team-added-to-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
DHS update 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photo-rep...rted-construction-updates-and-avengers-merch/


----------



## jlundeen

The article mentions a movie cameraman statue....  I don't recall ever seeing this... or maybe just have glossed over it in my mind....  anyone have a photo?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Spitting camel removed from Magic Carpets of Aladdin

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photos-sp...agic-carpets-of-aladdin-in-the-magic-kingdom/


----------



## MommaBerd

DisLiss said:


> I could really get behind simpler treats at Disney like the no sugar added cupcake.  Now, the no-sugar-added part doesn't work for me, personally, because that tends to be the verbiage used when something is made with artificial sweeteners, which I cannot have.  (BUT I am very happy for the people who this works really well for!    )    But while the article's author is bummed by the fact that it's not an over-the-top cupcake, I would love the addition of a basic cupcake, made _with_ sugar, with whipped cream and fruit on top instead of highly colored, glittered, gelatin filled icings and decorations.  To me this new cupcake looks wonderful.    But, like almost every WDW dessert, I still probably can't eat it.



Another thought on the review is that when you are eating sugar, anything sugar-free (or reduced sugar) will not taste good. Your taste buds are accustomed to having sugar (and copious amounts, even if just sampling all the Disney cupcakes). To get a more accurate review, they should have someone who eats sugar-free or basically sugar-free, try the cupcake and review it. I think that would be a whole new niche for a vlogger/blogger - reviewing all the special diet items (GF and low sugar/sugar-free in particular).


----------



## MommaBerd

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Spitting camel removed from Magic Carpets of Aladdin
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photos-sp...agic-carpets-of-aladdin-in-the-magic-kingdom/



Hopefully just a refurb. It’s entertaining people watching!


----------



## firefly_ris

jlundeen said:


> The article mentions a movie cameraman statue....  I don't recall ever seeing this... or maybe just have glossed over it in my mind....  anyone have a photo?



http://allears.net/2012/10/29/studio-statues/


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Spitting camel removed from Magic Carpets of Aladdin
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photos-sp...agic-carpets-of-aladdin-in-the-magic-kingdom/




They better bring it back! Nothing is more hilarious than my kid screaming about getting spit on.


----------



## jlundeen

firefly_ris said:


> http://allears.net/2012/10/29/studio-statues/


Thank you for posting this...  I will definitely look for it next trip!  Don't know HOW I could have missed it all these years....


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Spitting camel removed from Magic Carpets of Aladdin
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photos-sp...agic-carpets-of-aladdin-in-the-magic-kingdom/



Good. This camel and I are not friends. Even though I knew to stay away, one time I forgot and he got me directly in the eye. I know that sounds funny and probably was, but it hurt a lot. Took a few hours for my eye to feel ok again. 

We are not friends.


----------



## Mr. lncredible

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Spitting camel removed from Magic Carpets of Aladdin
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photos-sp...agic-carpets-of-aladdin-in-the-magic-kingdom/


Perhaps they are planning a temporary return of the Aladdin float for the parade to celebrate the opening of the movie next month?


----------



## tarak

SaintsManiac said:


> They better bring it back! Nothing is more hilarious than my kid screaming about getting spit on.



I agree. I love that silly camel.


----------



## danikoski

Phicinfan said:


> Woohoo!  we will be there in June!



We will too!


----------



## jhoannam

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Iger showing some Avengers SWGE
> 
> https://twitter.com/robertiger/status/1114358007758872576?s=21


It’s deleted... what was it?


----------



## firefly_ris

WDWNT- 
Handprints Replaced, Curtains Drawn on Displays at Chinese Theatre in Disney’s Hollywood Studios

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photos-ha...chinese-theatre-in-disneys-hollywood-studios/


Is this possibly what that handprints thread that got closed the other day was about? They are different names though. But regardless just a refurb on the prints...


----------



## OSUZorba

tlmadden73 said:


> My thought would be that they may just not do rider swap simply due to the potential for it being abused.
> (For example: I go to Rider swap with my family .. they say who is going second. I choose me. They ask who is going to ride second time with me? I say my son.
> Since I am going standby -- and the line is 120 minutes long, they tell me that I am able to get into the FP queue in two hours.
> 
> Then .. my wife and son simply don't stand in the standby line -- we all just explore the land, go on other rides and 2 hours later my son and I walk into the FP line with my "rider swap" pass.
> 
> WAY too many people will abuse it like that and basically giving families with toddlers a free FP to a ride that no one else is allowed to use.
> 
> My guess is they will allow it for a family with a person with a disability in their group, but not for families with kids who aren't tall enough to ride.


That one of the problems with the new rider swap system, it brought back this loophole.


----------



## OSUZorba

linzbear said:


> They do this already.  You don't get the actual rider swap ticket until FP & Standby merge for a number of rides (at least on 7DMT for sure).


This hasn't been true for nearly a year now. When they went digital they reopened this scam.


----------



## rteetz

jhoannam said:


> It’s deleted... what was it?


It was just a photo of Iger showing Paul Rudd and Brie Larson SWGE.


----------



## OSUZorba

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Spitting camel removed from Magic Carpets of Aladdin
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photos-sp...agic-carpets-of-aladdin-in-the-magic-kingdom/


That is disappointing. Hopefully just for a rehab.


----------



## Douglas Dubh

OSUZorba said:


> That is disappointing. Hopefully just for a rehab.


It is. It stopped turning its head a while ago.  Getting a new coat of paint too.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OSUZorba said:


> That is disappointing. Hopefully just for a rehab.



I hope so too - though the fact they landscaped the area makes me wonder if it is my .... or at least that it won’t be a quick refurb


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Temporary Mizner’s Lounge now open at GF

http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/photo...e-now-open-at-disneys-grand-floridian-resort/


----------



## WiredForFlight

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Temporary Mizner’s Lounge now open at GF
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/photo...e-now-open-at-disneys-grand-floridian-resort/




Sad to see, even the move to paper menus and removal of some of the Mizner drinks is sad to see.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *Rumor*
> 
> RUMOR: DuckTales World Showcase Adventure to Replace Agent P Attraction at Epcot


We've enjoyed every incarnation so far (Kim Possible then P&F), and will definitely try this one out if they do it!



TheMaxRebo said:


> did we actually hit a price point that even Disney fans won't pay?
> 
> A.k.a. This is the Tomorrowland Cabanas of hard ticket events


Doubt it.  Maybe DVC members.  Still doubt it.  It sounded like such an odd even to have in Epcot... just not enough Star-Wars-ness and in a weird setting.  An ACTUAL SW event would easily fetch $225pp.  But I wouldn't limit it to DVC.  



rteetz said:


> Just seemed like an odd event overall.


This. 



Phicinfan said:


> Woohoo!  we will be there in June!


I wouldn't get too excited... the "upgraded" wi-fi in some of the other hotels doesn't feel so "upgraded" to me...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Doubt it. Maybe DVC members. Still doubt it. It sounded like such an odd even to have in Epcot... just not enough Star-Wars-ness and in a weird setting. An ACTUAL SW event would easily fetch $225pp. But I wouldn't limit it to DVC.



Guess I was thinking more the idea of just throwing out something and people would pay whatever for anything ... so guess not just price point but more perceived value not there


----------



## tlmadden73

OSUZorba said:


> That is disappointing. Hopefully just for a rehab.


rehabs seem to take a long time for decorations.

How long has the sword in the stone been gone?


----------



## firefly_ris

tlmadden73 said:


> rehabs seem to take a long time for decorations.
> 
> How long has the sword in the stone been gone?



It was there in February. They just keep it covered unless they are using it for the little show they do with it. Not sure why they made that decision... maybe it was getting too much wear and tear when uncovered the whole day.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

SHOP: Eight New Mickey Mouse 90th Anniversary Timepieces Released by Citizen Watch


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Walt Disney World Vintage Apparel Arrives at World of Disney in Disney Springs


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Vintage-Inspired Disneyland Apparel Arrives at Disneyland Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Geeki Tiki Mugs Revealed for Star Wars Celebration 2019


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: Dole Whip Lime Margarita Arrives at Barefoot Pool Bar in Disney’s Polynesian Village Resort


----------



## WiredForFlight

PHOTOS: Mizner’s Lounge and Commander Porter's Prepare for Expansion (emptied)

Really sad to see these two go.


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> *Photo update
> *
> Epcot update
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photo-rep...mpty-world-showcase-and-construction-updates/



HOPE they theme the back of Rat like French pavilion and not just a box


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: New Geeki Tiki Mugs Revealed for Star Wars Celebration 2019



I need all of these


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Ticket Center at Disney Springs opening soon

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/04/new-disney-ticket-center-coming-to.html


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Tomorrowland buildings getting new paint 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photos-tomorrowland-gets-a-new-coat-of-paint/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Mickeys Very Merry Christmas Party tickets now on sale

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/dates-rel...-for-2019-mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party/


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Mickeys Very Merry Christmas Party tickets now on sale
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/dates-rel...-for-2019-mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party/




The pattern of dates is different this year. I might actually be able to go. What to do, what to do?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Mickeys Very Merry Christmas Party tickets now on sale
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/dates-rel...-for-2019-mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party/


It’s beginning to look a lot like Christmas...WHAT!? 

Not really a surprise though with how early MNSSHP tickets went on sale.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Spaceship Earth wristlet

http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/photo...-wristlet-now-available-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS/RUMORS*

Details (rumored?) of Project Gamma for EPCOT --- Replacing Pin Central and the Fountain of Nations will be an Epcot Garden area, accompanied by a permanent Beer Garden. Speaking of permanent, a new custom-built structure will be home to the Epcot Festival Center, a place for various events that are part of the now four annual events hosted at the park. With the popularity of the festivals, a dedicated bridge over this side of Future World will extend from near Spaceship Earth to the main entrance of this new Festival Center.

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/permanent...e-and-more-coming-to-epcot-for-project-gamma/


----------



## Gusey

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS/RUMORS*
> 
> Details (rumored?) of Project Gamma for EPCOT --- Replacing Pin Central and the Fountain of Nations will be an Epcot Garden area, accompanied by a permanent Beer Garden. Speaking of permanent, a new custom-built structure will be home to the Epcot Festival Center, a place for various events that are part of the now four annual events hosted at the park. With the popularity of the festivals, a dedicated bridge over this side of Future World will extend from near Spaceship Earth to the main entrance of this new Festival Center.
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/permanent...e-and-more-coming-to-epcot-for-project-gamma/



Interesting since The Odyssey was announced as being the new festival center when they announced the Play Pavillion


----------



## Phicinfan

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS/RUMORS*
> 
> Details (rumored?) of Project Gamma for EPCOT --- Replacing Pin Central and the Fountain of Nations will be an Epcot Garden area, accompanied by a permanent Beer Garden. Speaking of permanent, a new custom-built structure will be home to the Epcot Festival Center, a place for various events that are part of the now four annual events hosted at the park. With the popularity of the festivals, a dedicated bridge over this side of Future World will extend from near Spaceship Earth to the main entrance of this new Festival Center.
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/permanent...e-and-more-coming-to-epcot-for-project-gamma/


So Future world becomes Festival world??  I mean I like some of what I see, but this basically makes central FW a party center....


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS/RUMORS*
> 
> Details (rumored?) of Project Gamma for EPCOT --- Replacing Pin Central and the Fountain of Nations will be an Epcot Garden area, accompanied by a permanent Beer Garden. Speaking of permanent, a new custom-built structure will be home to the Epcot Festival Center, a place for various events that are part of the now four annual events hosted at the park. With the popularity of the festivals, a dedicated bridge over this side of Future World will extend from near Spaceship Earth to the main entrance of this new Festival Center.
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/permanent...e-and-more-coming-to-epcot-for-project-gamma/



Another bridge would be much welcomed. Trying to get from future world to the American pavilion if the boat isn't running or is on the other side.... Is tiresome.


----------



## Cinderumbrella

I don’t like that rumor one bit. Getting rid of the fountain?????? A beer garden in FW?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Cinderumbrella said:


> I don’t like that rumor one bit. Getting rid of the fountain?????? A beer garden in FW?



I am definitely not a fan of the fountain going away ... and trust me, I love a good beer garden but not sure it needs to be so centrally located


----------



## Cinderumbrella

TheMaxRebo said:


> and trust me, I love a good beer garden but not sure it needs to be so centrally located



ITA.

Any chance that this is what KtP alluded to?


----------



## Farro

Cinderumbrella said:


> I don’t like that rumor one bit. Getting rid of the fountain?????? A beer garden in FW?



Completely agree.

Gross. No beer garden in Future World. Gross.

Why not just make it a beautiful seating area? It can be scenic, contemplative...nah, let's just have a beer garden.


----------



## rteetz

Gusey said:


> Interesting since The Odyssey was announced as being the new festival center when they announced the Play Pavillion


Actually the Odyssey was announced as the Experience Center not the festival center.


----------



## rteetz

Cinderumbrella said:


> ITA.
> 
> Any chance that this is what KtP alluded to?


I don’t think so.


----------



## Cinderumbrella

Farro said:


> Completely agree.
> 
> Gross. No beer garden in Future World. Gross.
> 
> Why not just make it a beautiful seating area? It can be scenic, contemplative...nah, let's jsut have a beer garden.



@rteetz 

Is the location of the current beer garden near Epcot a place for future country pavilions? It’s the only way I see this making any sense.


----------



## lugnut33

You can hate on me all you want, but I'm really disappointed to see the Fountain of Nations get bulldozed for a beer garden. I love beer, but I loved even more the ideas that inspired EPCOT Center and the Fountain of Nations was a throw back to those ideas.  I would take time to sit off to the side and enjoy the music and water show.


----------



## rteetz

Cinderumbrella said:


> @rteetz
> 
> Is the location of the current beer garden near Epcot a place for future country pavilions? It’s the only way I see this making any sense.


What do you mean by current beer garden?


----------



## SaintsManiac

I love that fountain


----------



## rteetz

I want to stress this is a rumor. Yes major changes are coming to future world but things have been very fluid since they showed that concept art at D23 2017.


----------



## Cinderumbrella

rteetz said:


> What do you mean by current beer garden?



The one between Germany & China during festival season


----------



## Cinderumbrella

rteetz said:


> I want to stress this is a rumor. Yes major changes are coming to future world but things have been very fluid since they showed that concept art at D23 2017.



Go see Martin’s comments on Magic right now


----------



## firefly_ris

Farro said:


> Completely agree.
> 
> Gross. No beer garden in Future World. Gross.
> 
> Why not just make it a beautiful seating area? It can be scenic, contemplative...nah, let's just have a beer garden.



Wish I could like your post twice. I'm not against alcohol in the parks, but this is not the correct place and just feels like they are trying to shoehorn it in everywhere they can because it's easy money.  I still feel a sort of scenic peacefulness when first entering Epcot... but I guess scenic doesn't make money. Future World -- Forget tech and innovation and optimism, the future is beer and merch sales! Am I really this cynical? I'm not... I just get annoyed at these promises of grandeur but instead it's a beer garden, like the ones that can be found at my local village fair every year... and on top of it, let's plow down a very nice fountain while we're at it. Hope this particular aspect stays a rumor.... wish they would re-focus on something innovative, futuristic and educational for children.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Cinderumbrella said:


> The one between Germany & China during festival season



I don't know, but the Illuminations work right behind here might preclude that from being another land?


----------



## rteetz

Cinderumbrella said:


> The one between Germany & China during festival season


There is a beer garden there? The African Outpost is between the two. That’s a plot they could use for a county. Though not sure they will now with infrastructure for the new fireworks shows being placed back there.


----------



## rteetz

Cinderumbrella said:


> Go see Martin’s comments on Magic right now


I just did. He says most of the things are correct but placement or shapes of buildings are off a bit.


----------



## dlavender

lugnut33 said:


> You can hate on me all you want, but I'm really disappointed to see the Fountain of Nations get bulldozed for a beer garden. I love beer, but I loved even more the ideas that inspired EPCOT Center and the Fountain of Nations was a throw back to those ideas.  I would take time to sit off to the side and enjoy the music and water show.



I'm with you on this. In no way is a beer garden a good substitute.


----------



## Tigger's ally

While I liked the fountain and have watched it many times, to me the spot that it was in was more of a roadblock than anything.  It stopped traffic going down the spine.  Wondering if a similar fountain might be included into the walk to Nemo which would get it out of the way of the main traffic route?


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> While I liked the fountain and have watched it many times, to me the spot that it was in was more of a roadblock than anything.  It stopped traffic going down the spine.  Wondering if a similar fountain might be included into the walk to Nemo which would get it out of the way of the main traffic route?


Not sure how replacing it with a beer garden makes traffic flow better?


----------



## Cinderumbrella

rteetz said:


> There is a beer garden there? The African Outpost is between the two. That’s a plot they could use for a county. Though not sure they will now with infrastructure for the new fireworks shows being placed back there.



A small one. It’s where the Germany booth & a beer booth are.


----------



## lugnut33

rteetz said:


> Not sure how replacing it with a beer garden makes traffic flow better?


Traffic flow right into the beer tent!!


----------



## Iowamomof4

I don't like the idea of this Epcot plan one bit!  I was so encouraged by their first announcements, and now this? I'm so glad we have a trip planned for next month so we can see it all one last time before it changes.


----------



## Firebird060

I am glad Epcot is getting some of the much needed love,  but I do not know if increasing the beverage consumption options in  Epcot is a good thing except for Disneys bottom line.  On the weekends it can be pretty hard to already not get hit by the drinking around the world, bachelor and bachelorette parties that happen, not to mention food and wine guests in the fall.   Adding yet another stop in a already large number of stopping locations, might not be the smartest idea.  I mean I have done the drinking around the world quite a few times, and I understand it is fun but the large crowds I have been seeing lately doing it is much different then a small group of 4 or 5 people.  I swear last year there must have run into a couple of groups that was a dozen  or more individuals in matching shirts that were barely limping along in various states of inebriation. Which means it can be difficult to navigate through them.


----------



## rteetz

Cinderumbrella said:


> A small one. It’s where the Germany booth & a beer booth are.


Yeah I don’t think the two are related. That plot isn’t going to be used for any new country anytime soon with it being used for new shows right now.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Easter themed gifts from Disney Floral and gifts 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-new-easter-baskets-from-disney-floral-gifts/


----------



## Mome Rath

Count me as another "No!" on this one.  We need more alcohol spots in EPCOT like we need a hole in the head. And while we are at it let's destroy the fountain of nations right now.   Out with Nations gathering together, in with beer... I just really wonder about where their heads are with this.  I never thought I'd say this, but AK just may overtake EPCOT as my favorite park...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Sofia The First leaves DHS April 14th

https://www.kennythepirate.com/2019...-character-leaving-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> Not sure how replacing it with a beer garden makes traffic flow better?



Well, you said yourself the buildings/overlay might be off.  If the "beer Garden isn't as wide, causing traffic to go out and around.  Like I said, I liked the fountain but we have been hung up at the X's in the shot from below when coming back down the spine, often people would gather around the fountain to view it.  I don't think traffic will be stopped to look at a beer garden and it could be a small one that takes a smaller footprint than the fountain,  To me, the fountain was always in a bad place as far as traffic was concerned.


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> Well, you said yourself the buildings/overlay might be off.  If the "beer Garden isn't as wide, causing traffic to go out and around.  Like I said, I liked the fountain but we have been hung up at the X's in the shot from below when coming back down the spine, often people would gather around the fountain to view it.  I don't think traffic will be stopped to look at a beer garden and it could be a small one that takes a smaller footprint than the fountain,  To me, the fountain was always in a bad place as far as traffic was concerned.
> 
> View attachment 393364


I’ll agree to disagree with that. I’ve never had a problem with traffic flow near the fountain. At least nothing more than I find in any other park. Certainly not as bad as the area near Peter Pan to the Tangled toilets.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> I’ll agree to disagree with that. I’ve never had a problem with traffic flow near the fountain. At least nothing more than I find in any other park. Certainly not as bad as the area near Peter Pan to the Tangled toilets.


Yeah, the old FL is terrible, but I ain't a lying about being held up there.  Had a fussy grandtink on the last trip and couldn't get through there.  It was what it was.  Will have to wait and see what the final plans are but I think straight line traffic through the spine would actually be a good idea.  I think that might mean whatever "beer garden" they have there will be off to the side or something. Really, once InWest is demolished it will give them room to move things to that side.


----------



## BorderTenny

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Sofia The First leaves DHS April 14th
> 
> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2019...-character-leaving-disneys-hollywood-studios/


Maybe this was what the vague tweet was alluding to?


----------



## rteetz

BorderTenny said:


> Maybe this was what the vague tweet was alluding to?


I don’t think Kenny would make a big deal about Sofia... unless he was being sarcastic.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney to light up Pixar Pal a Round in green for Earth day 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...neyland-resort/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q3wo0404190019A


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New It’s A Small World and AP necklaces

http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/new-a...-world-necklaces-arrive-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

VIP tours will NOT have access to Galaxy's Edge during initial open period at Disneyland - basically the May 31-June 23rd period where you have to have a reservation to enter the land.  So you can't "Pay to get in"

http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/vip-t...-edge-for-the-first-few-months-at-disneyland/


----------



## Cinderumbrella

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> VIP tours will NOT have access to Galaxy's Edge during initial open period at Disneyland - basically the May 31-June 23rd period where you have to have a reservation to enter the land.  So you can't "Pay to get in"
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/vip-t...-edge-for-the-first-few-months-at-disneyland/



Hmmm. Any guesses on whether this carries over to WDW? (Doesn’t affect me but I’m curious)


----------



## eliseisawkward

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: New Geeki Tiki Mugs Revealed for Star Wars Celebration 2019



I mean, I don’t need these...... but maybe I need these.....


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> VIP tours will NOT have access to Galaxy's Edge during initial open period at Disneyland - basically the May 31-June 23rd period where you have to have a reservation to enter the land.  So you can't "Pay to get in"
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/vip-t...-edge-for-the-first-few-months-at-disneyland/



@soniam ends before d23.


----------



## lugnut33

Cinderumbrella said:


> Hmmm. Any guesses on whether this carries over to WDW? (Doesn’t affect me but I’m curious)


I think they would encourage it in Florida. Just my opinion.


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> VIP tours will NOT have access to Galaxy's Edge during initial open period at Disneyland - basically the May 31-June 23rd period where you have to have a reservation to enter the land.  So you can't "Pay to get in"
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/vip-t...-edge-for-the-first-few-months-at-disneyland/



Interesting but what about people that have a reservation and a VIP tour?  I understand not being able to buy a reservation essentially, obviously they need to have full control over the crowds in there but I cant see them offering no VIP experiences in any manner.  




Cinderumbrella said:


> Hmmm. Any guesses on whether this carries over to WDW? (Doesn’t affect me but I’m curious)



I’ve been told they will be allowed at World.


----------



## Phicinfan

rteetz said:


> I want to stress this is a rumor. Yes major changes are coming to future world but things have been very fluid since they showed that concept art at D23 2017.


that being said, two very trusted insiders have confirmed this for the most part, granted that can still change......


----------



## SG131

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> VIP tours will NOT have access to Galaxy's Edge during initial open period at Disneyland - basically the May 31-June 23rd period where you have to have a reservation to enter the land.  So you can't "Pay to get in"
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/vip-t...-edge-for-the-first-few-months-at-disneyland/


I mean unless you buy a hotel reservation at one of their hotels, then you can pay to get in, but not directly!


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> @soniam ends before d23.



Thank goodness we aren't going that first month. Still waiting to hear how much plasma my family will have to donate so that I can do a VIP tour of SWGE without them


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Pho said:


> Interesting but what about people that have a reservation and a VIP tour? I understand not being able to buy a reservation essentially, obviously they need to have full control over the crowds in there but I cant see them offering no VIP experiences in any manner.



not sure - they might not allow it anyway as would they still expect their guides to get them to the front of the line for the ride or into the Cantina even if a long line, etc.?


----------



## jpeterson

BorderTenny said:


> Maybe this was what the vague tweet was alluding to?


I wouldn't think so. The Disney Jr characters have a limited shelf life by nature.


----------



## Firebird060

Just use the Jedi mind trick to get to the front of the line in SWGE, I am sure it will work


----------



## tlmadden73

firefly_ris said:


> It was there in February. They just keep it covered unless they are using it for the little show they do with it. Not sure why they made that decision... maybe it was getting too much wear and tear when uncovered the whole day.


The stone was there in March -- the SWORD was not.


----------



## Mome Rath

tlmadden73 said:


> The stone was there in March -- the SWORD was not.



  The king has returned!


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Mickeys Very Merry Christmas Party tickets now on sale
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/dates-rel...-for-2019-mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party/


How special are these special events when they happen more often than not (4 out of 7 nights)?

Though .. maybe it is a blessing for those with small kids that wont stay late anyway --- based on my experience from last year: Going to MK on a party day is pretty nice -- just dont try and go on the Jingle Cruise at 4-5 PM .. thats when all the party goers show up with fast passes to see the special overlay.  That line (we were in standby) ballooned in minutes and we waited over an hour for a posted wait time of 30 minutes.


----------



## Spaceguy55

tlmadden73 said:


> The stone was there in March -- the SWORD was not.


I saw a live stream yesterday and the sword was there and uncovered with people waiting to get photos with it.


----------



## firefly_ris

tlmadden73 said:


> The stone was there in March -- the SWORD was not.



Interesting... we watched the show (with the sword) in Feb... so they took it away again after that? Confusing (but, it's Disney, so...).


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Wishing for New Pocket-Sized Friends this Spring? Introducing Disney Parks Wishables


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Sneak Peek of Disney’s ‘Aladdin’ Coming Soon to Disney Parks and Disney Cruise Line


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: First Look at the New Wishables Plush Series Features Finding Nemo, Pirates of the Caribbean, and Disney Treats


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Joel McHale to Host ABC Reboot of “Card Sharks”


----------



## sachilles

Many times there is a little bit of truth and a bit more out of context on rumors. I wouldn't be surprised at all to find the fountain is the focal point of the beer garden. It makes plenty of sense for them to coexist together, if the traffic pattern works. Can you imagine a beer garden, with a small stage and the fountains as a backdrop?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Sneak Peek of Disney’s ‘Aladdin’ Coming Soon to Disney Parks and Disney Cruise Line


Ugh...

No One Man’s Dream video for even longer!!!

Why doesn’t Disney use the Path of the Jedi theater at DHS? They rarely even run that movie anyways.


----------



## OSUZorba

If the Epcot rumors are true they should really just change the branding to the world's largest bar with the world's highest cover.

I personally hate beer gardens in what are supposed to be family friendly areas, and it doesn't even make sense at Epcot since you can already walk around with drinks. Plus I really like the fountain.


----------



## ejgonz2

Cinderumbrella said:


> ITA.
> 
> Any chance that this is what KtP alluded to?



I was assuming that was FP related. Something seems to be brewing there.


----------



## Sarah1024

rteetz said:


> I don’t think Kenny would make a big deal about Sofia... unless he was being sarcastic.


What is this tweet everyone is talking about??


----------



## Cinderumbrella

ejgonz2 said:


> I was assuming that was FP related. Something seems to be brewing there.



I’m just trying to be positive and hope it’s something else. 
But if it is FP, he’s way behind in the rumor mill.


----------



## Cinderumbrella

Sarah1024 said:


> What is this tweet everyone is talking about??



https://www.disboards.com/threads/this-doesn’t-sound-good.3743801/

Here’s the thread discussing it


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> What do you mean by current beer garden?


  That was my question too.  I'm not a beer drinker but couldn't place where there is currently a beer garden.


----------



## Mal6586

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Ugh...
> 
> No One Man’s Dream video for even longer!!!
> 
> Why doesn’t Disney use the Path of the Jedi theater at DHS? They rarely even run that movie anyways.


Preach! I miss One Man's Dream so much!


----------



## sachilles

I think the term beer garden is what is getting most people nerved up. I think that suggests a certain image to folks. I'm thinking it will be something akin to the baseline tap house, but a bit bigger, with the ability to support some sort of entertainment. Light food and adult beverages, with a view of the action. The festival centers always seem to have a bar of some type, so I'm guessing this makes it so that they can be moved permanently outside of the festival center, which will be near by.


----------



## JK World

Any word on when the BatB sing-along at Epcot is supposed to start?  Trying to make my plans for our November trip now that most of the event dates are out, not sure if we should plan on checking it out.


----------



## etherealcaitiff

I've got an idea, keep the fountain but fill it with beer.  Everyone gets a little of what they want.


----------



## sachilles

I vote for etherealcaitiff to replace Iger.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

etherealcaitiff said:


> I've got an idea, keep the fountain but fill it with beer.  Everyone gets a little of what they want.



Well, with the FOX acquisition they could just call it Duff Gardens


----------



## Firebird060

Not sure but since Universal has the Simpsons land I am sure there are similar things in place at the theme parks in relation to the Fox Licenses Universal has for theme parks


----------



## rteetz

JK World said:


> Any word on when the BatB sing-along at Epcot is supposed to start?  Trying to make my plans for our November trip now that most of the event dates are out, not sure if we should plan on checking it out.


Nope, they’ve said this year but that’s it.


----------



## loutoo

I for one am happy to see today's information regarding Epcot.  I know there seems to be a lot of negative feeling about the potential loss of the fountain, and just as much frustration about the potential addition of a location that serves beer, but in all that the central idea of what is rumored is being lost.  The rumor basically states that the area behind Spaceship Earth is going to become the festival/exposition hub, a main and central gathering place for the variety of festivals and expos hosted at Epcot.  There will be food, drink, entertainment, exposition space, green space and shopping all here conveniently located at the center of the park in what is currently largely wasted space. 

This change will help cement Epcot's identity as a permanent, but ever changing exposition center, much like the permanent world's fair once envisioned when the park was designed (Roy and the imagineers' original vision for the park, not Walt's for the city.)  It helps separate Epcot and pin down its unique place in the ever growing Landscape of Orlando theme parks. 

The fountain was pretty, but certainly not unique or iconic to Epcot.  I understand the idea of a beer garden might be frightening, but I am pretty sure what we will find is more of an exposition/entertainment space with a few conveniently located beer taps. 

I think we should give imagineering the benefit of the doubt and assume they probably know what they are doing.  I would be willing to wager they have a vision beyond what the rumor mongers leaked, and when we see a little concept art and perhaps a few sentence explaining the ideas, we all might be able to get behind what they have planned.


----------



## Mome Rath

loutoo said:


> This change will help cement Epcot's identity as a permanent, but ever changing exposition center, much like the *permanent world's fair* once envisioned when the park was designed...



Now that's an idea I could support if they would take it out to it's logical conclusion and have updated attractions or showcases constantly in the works...


----------



## loutoo

Mome Rath said:


> Now that's an idea I could support if they would take it out to it's logical conclusion and have updated attractions or showcases constantly in the works...



I dont think they will ever execute on the scale that we might like, but I think these changes and others like the "play place" are about creating flexible space that can be changed and updated. Easily to fill needs in changing expositions 

We will never see always updated attractions because of the cost associated with creating a ride on the level expected of Disney, but I think we will see revolving options in food, drink, show, entertainment, infotainment, and exposition.  Or at least I hope.  When these changed where originally hinted at it was said to be in order to facilitate a return to Epcots root.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Animal Kingdom tasting sampler returns 

http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/tasti...isneys-animal-kingdom-april-12th-on-sale-now/


----------



## MommaBerd

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> VIP tours will NOT have access to Galaxy's Edge during initial open period at Disneyland - basically the May 31-June 23rd period where you have to have a reservation to enter the land.  So you can't "Pay to get in"
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/vip-t...-edge-for-the-first-few-months-at-disneyland/



I am really surprised at this...Disney is leaving money on the table. To me, it seems they want to keep the “playing field” as level as possible to begin with.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New tiki room diorama

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photos-ne...i-room-diorama-now-available-at-disney-parks/


----------



## chiisai

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Animal Kingdom tasting sampler returns
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/tasti...isneys-animal-kingdom-april-12th-on-sale-now/



How does the main $50 card work?  Do you get to try one of each snack/drink/food at all the kiosks? Or, just up to $50?  How does it keep track?


----------



## rteetz

chiisai said:


> How does the main $50 card work?  Do you get to try one of each snack/drink/food at all the kiosks? Or, just up to $50?  How does it keep track?


It sounds similar to a gift card.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MommaBerd said:


> I am really surprised at this...Disney is leaving money on the table. To me, it seems they want to keep the “playing field” as level as possible to begin with.



I think they are trying for that initial period to be as like "utopia" as possible - reservations to get in to limit crowd sizes, no VIP tours so not like "oh look what the 1% can do", etc. because they know there will be a ton of media coverage there and they want to give off a positive image


----------



## MommaBerd

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think they are trying for that initial period to be as like "utopia" as possible - reservations to get in to limit crowd sizes, no VIP tours so not like "oh look what the 1% can do", etc. because they know there will be a ton of media coverage there and they want to give off a positive image



Could be. Also, they may be hoping to gain favor with this potential new population of park-goers, the Star Wars fans.


----------



## bluecastle

loutoo said:


> The fountain was pretty, but certainly not unique or iconic to Epcot.  I understand the idea of a beer garden might be frightening, but I am pretty sure what we will find is more of an exposition/entertainment space with a few conveniently located beer taps.
> 
> .



I have to disagree about the fountain. It is more than just pretty. It is truly unique and iconic. At its opening ceremony, containers of water from 25 different bodies of water from around the world were poured into it. 29 countries were represented. As time passes, less and less people know about historical information like this. I agree that Epcot needs some major changes to keep current, but I will truly miss the Fountain of Nations. I'm glad I have access to the wonderful soundtrack.


----------



## scrappinginontario

bluecastle said:


> I have to disagree about the fountain. It is more than just pretty. It is truly unique and iconic. At its opening ceremony, containers of water from 25 different bodies of water from around the world were poured into it. 29 countries were represented. As time passes, less and less people know about historical information like this. I agree that Epcot needs some major changes to keep current, but I will truly miss the Fountain of Nations. I'm glad I have access to the wonderful soundtrack.


  I agree!  Regardless of how many times we’ve been to Epcot we find ourselves stopping each day that we’re there to enjoy the music and water at least once.  We will miss it for sure!


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> REVIEW: New Treats at Kringla Bakeri Og Kafe at the Norway Pavilion in Epcot


This will be my first trip to Disney after going on a Keto diet and I dont know how I will be able to pass up all the sugary delights. Even though that cupcake is no sugar added, it doesn't mean it's low in carbs so this will be a challenge...or I could just forget the diet and try to minimize the carb I take. 



jlundeen said:


> The article mentions a movie cameraman statue....  I don't recall ever seeing this... or maybe just have glossed over it in my mind....  anyone have a photo?


I have a picture of it so.ewhere in my massive files of photos  ETA, I see you found it!


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Mickeys Very Merry Christmas Party tickets now on sale
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/dates-rel...-for-2019-mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party/


Yikes...doesn't leave many opportunities for us to share HEA with our granddaughter that second week of Dec.  Since she's so you g (will be 15 months when we go, the party will be much too late for her).  



TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> VIP tours will NOT have access to Galaxy's Edge during initial open period at Disneyland - basically the May 31-June 23rd period where you have to have a reservation to enter the land.  So you can't "Pay to get in"
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/vip-t...-edge-for-the-first-few-months-at-disneyland/


I'll be curious to see 9f this is the case at WDW because I'm pretty sure Pete at the Dis has already purchased a VIP tour for our opening (not sure which tour he set up, though).



rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Sneak Peek of Disney’s ‘Aladdin’ Coming Soon to Disney Parks and Disney Cruise Line


Totally unrelated but we really enjoyed the Alladin production they used to have at Disney's California Adventure.....



OSUZorba said:


> If the Epcot rumors are true they should really just change the branding to the world's largest bar with the world's highest cover.
> 
> I personally hate beer gardens in what are supposed to be family friendly areas, and it doesn't even make sense at Epcot since you can already walk around with drinks. Plus I really like the fountain.


In Germany the beer gardens are actually family events!  They dont get sloppy drunk at them as it's more about getting together with friends and family.  Of course, this beer garden wont be located in Germany.



bluecastle said:


> I have to disagree about the fountain. It is more than just pretty. It is truly unique and iconic. At its opening ceremony, containers of water from 25 different bodies of water from around the world were poured into it. 29 countries were represented. As time passes, less and less people know about historical information like this. I agree that Epcot needs some major changes to keep current, but I will truly miss the Fountain of Nations. I'm glad I have access to the wonderful soundtrack.


I did recently learn of this while listening to YouTube today.  It would be a shame to lose this global representation of all Nations coming together.


----------



## danikoski

I wonder if they could move (reconstruct) the fountain to the front of Spaceship Earth or right behind it (there was talk they were removing the building behind SE). If I remember correctly, there was also a new fountain proposed for the area in front of SE. Maybe they will pay homage in some fashion to the Fountain of Nations.


----------



## chiisai

rteetz said:


> It sounds similar to a gift card.



Ok, thanks.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ksromack said:


> I'll be curious to see 9f this is the case at WDW because I'm pretty sure Pete at the Dis has already purchased a VIP tour for our opening (not sure which tour he set up, though).



If I recall correctly I think Pete booked the VIP tour for Disneyland but not knowing for sure if it would be able to be used in galaxy’s Edge or not ... I think he said if not he would cancel it 

My guess is they will be allowed at WDW (though who knows at this point) as so far the tours are only not allowed during house first few weeks when they have that reservation system which WDW is not doing (at least as of now)


----------



## DisLiss

scrappinginontario said:


> I agree!  Regardless of how many times we’ve been to Epcot we find ourselves stopping each day that we’re there to enjoy the music and water at least once.  We will miss it for sure!



I absolutely agree!  The fountain is one of our absolute favorite things about EPCOT.  We stop at the fountain coming and going into EPCOT every time.  In fact one of the reasons we hop is to be able to go see the beauty of Future World at night each night...and a big part of that is the Fountain of Nations.   I was pleased with their chose to move the Leave a Legacy stones, but if they are really considering axing the Fountain of Nations...man, that would be a change in EPCOT that would really, really disappoint us.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Lion King celebration to run from June 7th to September 2nd at Disneyland 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/the-lion-...september-2nd-at-disney-california-adventure/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Magic Kingdom update 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photo-rep...ed-mansion-on-ride-photo-wildlife-crowds-etc/


----------



## Phicinfan

OSUZorba said:


> If the Epcot rumors are true they should really just change the branding to the world's largest bar with the world's highest cover.
> 
> I personally hate beer gardens in what are supposed to be family friendly areas, and it doesn't even make sense at Epcot since you can already walk around with drinks. Plus I really like the fountain.


Welcome to Festcot!  The Tipsiest place on earth!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*PHOTOS*

Latest aerial photos (over 40!) of DHS's Galaxy's Edge ... good tour of the land matched up with concept art, and then an updated pieced together 3D model of the land as of Apirl 6th

http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/lates...sneys-hollywood-studios-interactive-3d-model/


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News*

Easter Happenings at the Walt Disney World Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Meet Mr. & Mrs. Easter Bunny at Bunny Lane Garden in the Magic Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update*

PHOTOS: Cinderella Castle Moat Draining and Pathway Update 4/9/19 – Preparations for Expanded Walkway Foundation


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Storybook Land Canal Boat Taking On Water Leads to Evacuation Monday Morning


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“Zootopia” Director, Rich Moore Leaving Disney for Sony Pictures Animation


----------



## firefly_ris

rteetz said:


>



So I know they're really saying "We're on our way" but all I can hear is "We're Norway! We're Norrwaaaayyy."


----------



## saskdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am definitely not a fan of the fountain going away ... and trust me, I love a good beer garden but not sure it needs to be so centrally located



Like WTH???

There's enough places to get a beer at EPCOT. DW loves that fountain. She won't be happy about this at all. It's one of our quirky family traditions to stop and watch that fountain.

I guess I'll have to stop in for a beer every time now to honor the fountain!!


----------



## firefly_ris

saskdw said:


> Like WTH???
> 
> There's enough places to get a beer at EPCOT. DW loves that fountain. She won't be happy about this at all. It's one of our quirky family traditions to stop and watch that fountain.
> 
> I guess I'll have to stop in for a beer every time now to honor the fountain!!



They'll sell commemorative fountain t-shirts at the beer garden too.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

RUMOR: ABC Commissary at Disney’s Hollywood Studios Closing for Brief Refurbishment on May 4th


----------



## rteetz

*News*

SHOP: New Dumbo, Aladdin, and Stitch-Inspired Bags by Danielle Nicole Now Available on shopDisney


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Monsters At Work on Disney+

http://www.mouseinfo.com/new/2019/0...2020-on-disney-with-original-mi-voice-talent/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Have A Roaring Good Time at Party for the Planet at Disney’s Animal Kingdom!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Mickey topiary is being moved at DHS entrance

http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/photo...r-mickey-entrance-topiary-relocation-project/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Have A Roaring Good Time at Party for the Planet at Disney’s Animal Kingdom!





Just in case people don't read this as thinking just a fun little thing at AK for Earth Day - mentioned in the article is a special dining event with Joe Rohde!

_Looking for a unique experience during Party for the Planet? Take a journey through tales of adventure and cuisine during Tiffins Talks, a special dining experience April 20-22 from 1-3 p.m., featuring the beloved creative force behind the concept, design and buildout of Disney’s Animal Kingdom, Walt Disney Imagineer and Portfolio Executive Joe Rohde. Join Joe for a unique conversation as he regales you with stories from his travels through a delectable 4-course lunch featuring global dishes, desserts and specialty beverages. Space is limited. Pricing for this dining package is $199 plus tax and gratuity and requires separate park admission._


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just in case people don't read this as thinking just a fun little thing at AK for Earth Day - mentioned in the article is a special dining event with Joe Rohde!
> 
> _Looking for a unique experience during Party for the Planet? Take a journey through tales of adventure and cuisine during Tiffins Talks, a special dining experience April 20-22 from 1-3 p.m., featuring the beloved creative force behind the concept, design and buildout of Disney’s Animal Kingdom, Walt Disney Imagineer and Portfolio Executive Joe Rohde. Join Joe for a unique conversation as he regales you with stories from his travels through a delectable 4-course lunch featuring global dishes, desserts and specialty beverages. Space is limited. Pricing for this dining package is $199 plus tax and gratuity and requires separate park admission._


He will also be on hand to sign prints. I really wish i could attend.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Rainbow Unicorn Hat arrives at WDW

http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/photos-rainbow-unicorn-hat-arrives-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Rainbow Unicorn Hat arrives at WDW
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/photos-rainbow-unicorn-hat-arrives-at-walt-disney-world/


And this isn’t April Fool’s day so... ... ??


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Grapefruit parking garage at Disney Springs to open April 16th

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...arage-set-to-open-at-disney-springs-april-16/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Bigfire coming to Universal Citywalk this summer

https://blog.universalorlando.com/w...citywalk/?__source=aa.TWITTER&linkId=65889842

This summer, we’ve got you covered for a relaxing night out with delicious open-fire cooking. *Bigfire* – the newest, highly-themed restaurant to come to Universal CityWalk – will leave you feeling as though you’ve stepped into a grand lakeside lodge.


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Rainbow Unicorn Hat arrives at WDW
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/photos-rainbow-unicorn-hat-arrives-at-walt-disney-world/




My kid will go nuts.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Maxpass adds Fantasmic and World of Color

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...entertainment-offerings-at-disneyland-resort/


----------



## crvetter

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Maxpass adds Fantasmic and World of Color
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...entertainment-offerings-at-disneyland-resort/


I wonder if they will be treated like the paper options were, where they don't get factored into the time you can select your next FastPass. Or will they treat it like all other FastPass option where I have to wait a minimum of 30 mins or a maximum of 90 mins or up to the start time of my FastPass before I can chose the next. I'm hoping the continue to treat it like the former.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Bigfire coming to Universal Citywalk this summer
> 
> https://blog.universalorlando.com/w...citywalk/?__source=aa.TWITTER&linkId=65889842
> 
> This summer, we’ve got you covered for a relaxing night out with delicious open-fire cooking. *Bigfire* – the newest, highly-themed restaurant to come to Universal CityWalk – will leave you feeling as though you’ve stepped into a grand lakeside lodge.



This looks really good.


----------



## OSUZorba

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Grapefruit parking garage at Disney Springs to open April 16th
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...arage-set-to-open-at-disney-springs-april-16/


Isn't this like the tenth opening date?


----------



## rteetz

OSUZorba said:


> Isn't this like the tenth opening date?


Never a specific date but they have moved the general date around a lot.


----------



## Spaceguy55

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just in case people don't read this as thinking just a fun little thing at AK for Earth Day - mentioned in the article is a special dining event with Joe Rohde!
> 
> _Looking for a unique experience during Party for the Planet? Take a journey through tales of adventure and cuisine during Tiffins Talks, a special dining experience April 20-22 from 1-3 p.m., featuring the beloved creative force behind the concept, design and buildout of Disney’s Animal Kingdom, Walt Disney Imagineer and Portfolio Executive Joe Rohde. Join Joe for a unique conversation as he regales you with stories from his travels through a delectable 4-course lunch featuring global dishes, desserts and specialty beverages. Space is limited. Pricing for this dining package is $199 plus tax and gratuity and requires separate park admission._


I did this last year and it was well worth it. I was able to ask him some questions took some photo's together and a good meal...plus a lot of info on how AK came to be.
He did give me a weird look when I said I had never rode EE ..but I have since then


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Permits filed to widen DL Adventureland entrance

http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/disne...en-pathway-for-star-wars-galaxys-edge-crowds/


----------



## crazy4wdw

Disney is bringing 'Monsters, Inc.' TV series to streaming service


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Permits filed to widen Adventureland entrance
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/disne...en-pathway-for-star-wars-galaxys-edge-crowds/



Oh the other Adventureland.  Was going to say they just finished construction there just to start back up. Disneyland’s definitely needs it, it’s already quite tight without the Star Wars crowds moving through it.


----------



## FoxC63

@rteetz

I thought Disney was cracking down on how many items are being sold?  I don't get how this is still happening.


How did someone buy 44 or 40 or 8 of the same item?


----------



## rteetz

FoxC63 said:


> @rteetz
> 
> I thought Disney was cracking down on how many items are being sold?  I don't get how this is still happening.
> View attachment 393646
> 
> How did someone buy 44 or 40 or 8 of the same item?


Some items have limits others do not.


----------



## crvetter

FoxC63 said:


> @rteetz
> 
> I thought Disney was cracking down on how many items are being sold?  I don't get how this is still happening.
> View attachment 393646
> 
> How did someone buy 44 or 40 or 8 of the same item?


I thought they were only cracking down on people reselling AP exclusive items from DLR. I hadn't seen any reports except on those items. Otherwise if no limit count exists you could buy what you want and if a limit count exists I hadn't heard of them stopping you from reselling (again aside from AP exclusives at DLR).


----------



## afan

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> And this isn’t April Fool’s day so... ... ??



So you're not a fan of Fairy Dream Adventure Part 7?


----------



## wareagle57

crvetter said:


> I wonder if they will be treated like the paper options were, where they don't get factored into the time you can select your next FastPass. Or will they treat it like all other FastPass option where I have to wait a minimum of 30 mins or a maximum of 90 mins or up to the start time of my FastPass before I can chose the next. I'm hoping the continue to treat it like the former.



It's been confirmed from first hand experience of a poster that it works the same way it did previously. They are completely unconnected to the rest of the system. It will be interesting to see how fast the FP run out.


----------



## Tigger's ally

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> This looks really good.



It sounds good, but might seem a bit out of place with cozy blankets and firepits in the wonderful Orlando Summer season.  Me thinks the chef's might need headbands....


----------



## crvetter

wareagle57 said:


> It's been confirmed from first hand experience of a poster that it works the same way it did previously. They are completely unconnected to the rest of the system. It will be interesting to see how fast the FP run out.


Thanks for the follow-up. I was on the Disneyland forums here and was going to post this also as confirmed to work as you stated.

They always gone right away before in the morning. So I do wonder if you can get them during EMH or only once the park opens like before. If during EMH, then those without that entitlement will be severely limited in grabbing one now but a nice bonus for those on-site and staying longer.


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


> Some items have limits others do not.





crvetter said:


> I thought they were only cracking down on people reselling AP exclusive items from DLR. I hadn't seen any reports except on those items. Otherwise if no limit count exists you could buy what you want and if a limit count exists I hadn't heard of them stopping you from reselling (again aside from AP exclusives at DLR).



That's really too bad.  I know people have to make a living but this is ridiculous not to mention frustrating!


----------



## FoxC63

Tigger's ally said:


> It sounds good, but might seem a bit out of place with cozy blankets and firepits in the wonderful Orlando Summer season.  Me thinks the chef's might need headbands....


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Illuminations ends September  30th


----------



## CJK

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Illuminations ends August 30th


Isn't it Sept 30th?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Illuminations ends August 30th





CJK said:


> Isn't it Sept 30th?



Yes - last day of Illuminations is Sept 30th and EPCOT Forever starts Oct 1st

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...e-set-for-sept-30-epcot-forever-begins-oct-1/


----------



## SG131

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yes - last day of Illuminations is Sept 30th and EPCOT Forever starts Oct 1st
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...e-set-for-sept-30-epcot-forever-begins-oct-1/


Maybe this is the Kenny the pirate news that date changed?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SG131 said:


> Maybe this is the Kenny the pirate news that date changed?



I don’t think the date changed - I had heard this as a rumored date for it for a while now ... they hadn’t given a date before


----------



## AcusTwinhammer

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> RUMOR: ABC Commissary at Disney’s Hollywood Studios Closing for Brief Refurbishment on May 4th



Hmmm, not the worst thing in the world to be closed for refurb when I'm there, I suppose, but still, fewer places to eat at HS isn't great. I'd be happy for a "seasonal" PizzaRizzo opening while ABC is down just to have options.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yes - last day of Illuminations is Sept 30th and EPCOT Forever starts Oct 1st
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...e-set-for-sept-30-epcot-forever-begins-oct-1/


Yes my bad


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Yes my bad



No worries a lot to keep straight 


BTW - WDWNT has some more images and video preview of the new show ... looks pretty cool!

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photos-ex...aled-for-epcot-forever-nighttime-spectacular/


----------



## sherlockmiles

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yes - last day of Illuminations is Sept 30th and EPCOT Forever starts Oct 1st
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...e-set-for-sept-30-epcot-forever-begins-oct-1/



Well buggers!!  Was counting on Epcot Forever for our Sept trip....... Oh well......

Time for new plans


----------



## BigRed98

TheMaxRebo said:


> No worries a lot to keep straight
> 
> 
> BTW - WDWNT has some more images and video preview of the new show ... looks pretty cool!
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photos-ex...aled-for-epcot-forever-nighttime-spectacular/



The music in EPCOT Forever is going to be amazing along with the visuals of the kites. I just wish this show wasn’t temporary. I’m still very nervous about the IP in the permanent show.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Well I’m feeling grateful that I get to see Illuminations AND Epcot Forever this year!


----------



## scrappinginontario

TheMaxRebo said:


> No worries a lot to keep straight
> 
> 
> BTW - WDWNT has some more images and video preview of the new show ... looks pretty cool!
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photos-ex...aled-for-epcot-forever-nighttime-spectacular/


 Trying not to be selfish as I’m thankful for any time we have at Disney but, sure wishing we’d be there during the short run of this show! Guess it will be watching online for us.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Illuminations ends September  30th


I still don’t want to see Illuminations leave!!!


----------



## ej119

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Illuminations ends September  30th



Wow, we get to see the last night of Illuminations and opening night of Epcot Forever! We adjusted our dining reservations tonight. Hopefully it won't be out of control either night.


----------



## BuzzyBelle

BigRed98 said:


> The music in EPCOT Forever is going to be amazing along with the visuals of the kites. I just wish this show wasn’t temporary. I’m still very nervous about the IP in the permanent show.



Exactly. This sounds like a show Epcot needs permanently. We don’t need another version of HEA there. I was really excited reading the info about this, but then a little crestfallen when I remembered it was only for a limited time.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

scrappinginontario said:


> Trying not to be selfish as I’m thankful for any time we have at Disney but, sure wishing we’d be there during the short run of this show! Guess it will be watching online for us.



Well, then I am selfish right along with you as I feel the same way.  We are there in August - so very glad we get to say “goodbye” to illunimations but likely will be a while after that before we get back so I expect to miss this show.  Thank goodness for the Internet and YouTube and being able to watch on our TV


----------



## Brocktoon

*News*

https://twitter.com/starwars/status/1115632678349430785

Looks like we'll finally get some info on the upcoming Star Wars Jedi Fallen Order video game this weekend ... not holding out much hope since it's EA, but Respawn is a great studio and one of the project leads is known for the original God of War series ... so sliver of hope for a great 3rd person action lightsaber game ??


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News
*
Disney has released the official trailer for the Lion King!!! 

I might have tears...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> Disney has released the official trailer for the Lion King!!!
> 
> I might have tears...





Still don't get it  no interest what so ever ... I'll just watch the original while you'all are at the theaters


----------



## SaintsManiac

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> Disney has released the official trailer for the Lion King!!!
> 
> I might have tears...




I'm so excited for this!!!!


----------



## Killer Fish

Looks great....only thing is that no Irons as Scar bothers me.


----------



## wnwardii

TheMaxRebo said:


> Still don't get it  no interest what so ever ... I'll just watch the original while you'all are at the theaters



Right there with you.  For the most part this still looks like a beat for beat recreation.  Yes, it is visually stunning.  But we have already seen this exact story before.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Still don't get it  no interest what so ever ... I'll just watch the original while you'all are at the theaters


This trailers makes the CGI look rather stunning and very life like. The gazelles jumping for example.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> This trailers makes the CGI look rather stunning and very life like. The gazelles jumping for example.



I get that - and definitely isn't a negative tot he people who made the film, et.c - techinically it looks great .... but if I want to see real animals I'll just watch a nature film 

and then to have them singing?  Just seems too "Beverly Hills Chihuahua" to me


----------



## firefly_ris

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> Disney has released the official trailer for the Lion King!!!
> 
> I might have tears...




Did Hans Zimmer return to re-score this?


----------



## scrappinginontario

RUMOUR:  Magic Kingdom to Eliminate Evening Extra Magic Hours

https://www.kennythepirate.com/2019/04/10/magic-kingdom-will-eliminate-evening-extra-magic-hours/

Guessing this is the big one Kenny was eluding to!!


----------



## dlavender

scrappinginontario said:


> RUMOUR:  Magic Kingdom to Eliminate Evening Extra Magic Hours
> 
> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2019/04/10/magic-kingdom-will-eliminate-evening-extra-magic-hours/
> 
> Guessing this is the big one Kenny was eluding to!!



I don't think many people would be surprised if this came true.....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

scrappinginontario said:


> RUMOUR:  Magic Kingdom to Eliminate Evening Extra Magic Hours
> 
> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2019/04/10/magic-kingdom-will-eliminate-evening-extra-magic-hours/
> 
> Guessing this is the big one Kenny was eluding to!!



yup ... and the benefits of staying on site continue to go down

but if they can charge for it, why give it away


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> yup ... and the benefits of staying on site continue to go down
> 
> but if they can charge for it, why give it away


That’s just it. The add on events keep selling really well so why should disney give “free” EMH.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

scrappinginontario said:


> RUMOUR:  Magic Kingdom to Eliminate Evening Extra Magic Hours
> 
> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2019/04/10/magic-kingdom-will-eliminate-evening-extra-magic-hours/
> 
> Guessing this is the big one Kenny was eluding to!!


Just read this elsewhere... this would make me EXTREMELY CRANKY, especially during our Aug trips.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> That’s just it. The add on events keep selling really well so why should disney give “free” EMH.



Since it doesn't start until October I wonder if this is just for while the holiday parties are going on (which seem to be more and more nights) and it will return in january, or if they are gone for good


----------



## crvetter

rteetz said:


> That’s just it. The add on events keep selling really well so why should disney give “free” EMH.


If they are selling well, which seems to be the case, I would expect them to offer DAH on more nights a week now. I wonder what they will do about holiday weeks, when they haven't offered DAH (at least I never saw one during Thanksgiving time, plenty of EMM never DAH) but still had evening EMH.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Just read this elsewhere... this would make me EXTREMELY CRANKY, especially during our Aug trips.



seems like not starting until October - so you should be good for August .... wonder if related to the holiday parties taking up so many nights now, add in a few paid evenings, a not much left

will be interesting to see if return in January, or just gone for good


----------



## crvetter

TheMaxRebo said:


> Since it doesn't start until October I wonder if this is just for while the holiday parties are going on (which seem to be more and more nights) and it will return in january, or if they are gone for good


It does seem to be much more nights this year. Though if they keep selling the capacity of the park so high under the parties the value of those parties are diminished, the EMH were always better. They can't even manage to filter non-party guests out of the park effectively. I'm still curious about Thanksgiving week were traditionally Monday to Saturday have no ticked events (except EMM, which technically isn't a ticketed event but dinning). Though this year the weekend before Thanksgiving was loaded with Christmas Parties I don't recall that happening years prior.


----------



## Katrina Y

TheMaxRebo said:


> Since it doesn't start until October I wonder if this is just for while the holiday parties are going on (which seem to be more and more nights) and it will return in january, or if they are gone for good


If Disney takes something away, very seldom do they give it back.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Is anyone surprised anymore when Disney takes away a guest benefit and charges for it? Nope.

I'm a little disappointed, but not surprised.

Once they take away the hotel emh, they can start slowly raising capacity for the evening parties. It's ok though, it'll be due to guest demand to be able to see the mk at night.


----------



## wareagle57

Ridiculous. I don't mind if Disney wants to cut hours and bombard us with way too many upsell events. (I don't LIKE it, but I don't mind.) But what I do mind is all the hours getting cut from the evening instead of spreading them around. Not having the MK open late for regular park guests at least a few times a week is shameful. Even if I was made of money and could afford it, I still would only pay for one of these during a trip.


----------



## nkosiek

rteetz said:


> That’s just it. The add on events keep selling really well so why should disney give “free” EMH.


Because when you tell people when they book out that those things are available, they believe you. And at some point, you need to take care of those people who stay on site, instead of keep taking away. I'd love to see what the breakdown is on people who do the paid add-ons for those on-site vs. off.

I honestly think that Disney is getting dangerously close to the skinning the sheep, not just shearing.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

All these decisions are pushing me to stay at universal and just do a day trip to Disney.

Cabana Bay is a much higher quality hotel than any disney value. No benefits to staying on site? Then I won't. 

My last few trips the free buses to the parks were all hit or miss anyway. Free is nicen but when you wait 50 minutes for a mk bus in the glaring sun in my mnsshp costume... No thanks. That free isn't worth it.

 I'll just let the Uber drop me off.


----------



## erider

EMH nights is still one of the main reasons we stay at WDW resorts. We are not early birds, so we won't do early EMH. And no way I'm paying for the after hours events. It will be interesting to see if taking away EMH will lead to more people staying offsite.


----------



## sachilles

I could see them doing something along the lines of a fastpass for one after hours party during your stay. Basically your package includes one access to after hours, and you pay for any others you want access to. That would reduce numbers in theory, and allow them to charge or extra access. Ultimately most would get the same access as always.


----------



## NJlauren

All the cuts are pushing me to offsite, I love onsite, it’s so nice to not have to drive and deal with car seats etc etc.  but honestly I can get a better hotel for less money and use the savings for extras.

We have onsite booked in August not positive we will do onsite for future trips... there is even a small chance we move offsite for August...


----------



## SaintsManiac

So many changes and transition right now that it's making my head spin. It's exciting in a way, but it's also stressful. I actually think I'll be ready for a break after our APs expire. When things settle down it might make me feel better about booking in the future.


----------



## Iowamomof4

They JUST extended emh and fp+ benefits to DS hotels through 2020. Some speculated that meant emh weren't going anywhere for awhile. Guess not.


----------



## ned911

Used to love evening EMH at MK until our trip in Feb.  The line at each attraction to get your MB scanned to prove you were onsite was ridiculous.  Not worth it IMO.


----------



## scrappinginontario

I’m hoping they will still have later park hours on some evenings even if they’re not labeled as EMH.

The challenge we faced last December’s trip and will face again this September is that there are so many evening events that it’s difficult to plan to watch Happily Ever After.  During our 8 days in Sep, 4 nights the park is already closing at 6:00 for MNSSHP.  IF they decide to add more paid events in the future it will further decrease the capacity for day guests to enjoy the parks in the evening including HEA.

I’m not completely surprised by what we heard today and do believe it’s going to happen, I’m just curious to see how it effects park hours to those unwilling/unable to pay for upcharge evening events.


----------



## rteetz

nkosiek said:


> Because when you tell people when they book out that those things are available, they believe you. And at some point, you need to take care of those people who stay on site, instead of keep taking away. I'd love to see what the breakdown is on people who do the paid add-ons for those on-site vs. off.
> 
> I honestly think that Disney is getting dangerously close to the skinning the sheep, not just shearing.


Oh I agree. I also think though that Disney feels if people keep paying extra for things why should they offer “free” things.


----------



## JETSDAD

I may have misunderstood but according to KtP weren't the EMH just moved from PM to AM?  So EMH is not being taken away, just changed?


----------



## Cinderumbrella

JETSDAD said:


> I may have misunderstood but according to KtP weren't the EMH just moved from PM to AM?  So EMH is not being taken away, just changed?



Not a fair trade IMO. You lost an hour


----------



## Iowamomof4

JETSDAD said:


> I may have misunderstood but according to KtP weren't the EMH just moved from PM to AM?  So EMH is not being taken away, just changed?


Yes. Although if they keep morning emh at 1 hour, you're going from 3 hours down to 2 per week of emh at MK.


----------



## mikebb

rteetz said:


> Oh I agree. I also think though that Disney feels if people keep paying extra for things why should they offer “free” things.



Of course, but the "free" isn't just goodwill on Disney's part, but a well-known incentive to stay onsite - take away the incentive and some percentage of people will look to stay elsewhere. Now, if anyone has the predictive analytics on how this could drive hotel traffic, it would be Disney.


----------



## Cinderumbrella

scrappinginontario said:


> I’m hoping they will still have later park hours on some evenings even if they’re not labeled as EMH.
> 
> The challenge we faced last December’s trip and will face again this September is that there are so many evening events that it’s difficult to plan to watch Happily Ever After.  During our 8 days in Sep, 4 nights the park is already closing at 6:00 for MNSSHP.  IF they decide to add more paid events in the future it will further decrease the capacity for day guests to enjoy the parks in the evening including HEA.
> 
> I’m not completely surprised by what we heard today and do believe it’s going to happen, I’m just curious to see how it effects park hours to those unwilling/unable to pay for upcharge evening events.



I would hope they continue to stay open “late” on Saturdays, if for no other reason than goodwill gesture to locals (specifically local AP holders).


----------



## jlundeen

It was only once per week now...  but the first hour was always more crowded than the 2nd, so now that 1 hour in the AM will be even a bigger madhouse with everyone trying to get to 7D right away....

ETA:  The Saturday night that we will be there during our trip was open until midnight last year, but so far this year, it's only open until 9.


----------



## rteetz

mikebb said:


> Of course, but the "free" isn't just goodwill on Disney's part, but a well-known incentive to stay onsite - take away the incentive and some percentage of people will look to stay elsewhere. Now, if anyone has the predictive analytics on how this could drive hotel traffic, it would be Disney.


Yes and Disney if getting rid of EMH must feel it won’t impact resort occupancy much.


----------



## Cinderumbrella

rteetz said:


> Yes and Disney if getting rid of EMH must feel it won’t impact resort occupancy much.



Makes me wonder if SW:GE access will be tied to resort occupancy somehow. They need something good to continue to get on site bookings.


----------



## JETSDAD

We normally skip EMH anyways as we get more done during regular park hours than EMH...if the changes stopped there I'd be fine. I'm just waiting for the FP announcement to drop, if there is one (which I think there is).


----------



## rteetz

Cinderumbrella said:


> Makes me wonder if SW:GE access will be tied to resort occupancy somehow. They need something good to continue to get on site bookings.


I don’t think so. WDW has so many more resorts than DL. I think they will stick with the virtual queue option.


----------



## scrappinginontario

dlavender said:


> I don't think many people would be surprised if this came true.....


 I will say we found the same thing in December.  There was only one night of EMH and we attempted to go.  Even as many were waiting for HEA to start the lines were unbearable!!  small world was almost an hour, the carousel line wound round and round :; and we couldn’t find the end of People Mover.  After shuffling through the park for 45 mins we called it a night and left without riding anything.  

Sadly I don’t think our experience was unusual at times when EMH are reduced to only 1 evening a week.  When I look at the big picture, this change is 2 hours in our entire week and if they move them to the mornings then it is a wash for us time wise.  I will say we’ve changed our touring style in the past few trips and find getting up early makes s huge difference as we get a lot done when we arrive in time for RD.


----------



## Cinderumbrella

rteetz said:


> I don’t think so. WDW has so many more resorts than DL. I think they will stick with the virtual queue option.



With first dibs to on site


----------



## SG131

nkosiek said:


> Because when you tell people when they book out that those things are available, they believe you. And at some point, you need to take care of those people who stay on site, instead of keep taking away. I'd love to see what the breakdown is on people who do the paid add-ons for those on-site vs. off.
> 
> I honestly think that Disney is getting dangerously close to the skinning the sheep, not just shearing.



I have been trying to keep my blinders on and stay positive because Disney really is my happy place, but we are really getting to the point where they've destroyed the magic by becoming so money hungry.  I get the economics of it, the parks are so packed, rules of supply and demand mean increase prices to balance out crowds.  The paid after hours events I was a little more leery of, but said at least they don't appear to be overselling those events (yet).  But at this point, they just keep eating away at what made Disney special, and I'm afraid they keep pushing it so far they are going to hit the point of no return with a lot of die hard fans.  They are getting very close to my enough is enough point.  If the erode the benefits of on-site too much, I won't switch to offsite, I will just severely cut down my frequency of trips and start traveling elsewhere.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I dunno guys Lion King might be huge.

I've seen a lot of trailer postings on my Facebook feed today. From people who have never posted a thing about Disney before.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I dunno guys Lion King might be huge.
> 
> I've seen a lot of trailer postings on my Facebook feed today. From people who have never posted a thing about Disney before.


Same here. I think this movie will do quite well just based on its name.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I don’t think so. WDW has so many more resorts than DL. I think they will stick with the virtual queue option.



It would be nice (and I am saying this as someone who generally stays off site) if there is some preferential treatment to those that stay onsite for getting a slot in that virtual queue

especially with them not having FP for the attractions (at least to start), then what is the benefit to staying on site with regards to Galaxy's Edge?

maybe do morning EMHs every day and at least let people that stay on site sign up for a virtual queue slot during that EMH?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I dunno guys Lion King might be huge.
> 
> I've seen a lot of trailer postings on my Facebook feed today. From people who have never posted a thing about Disney before.



Oh, my statement of my interest in the movie I fully think is the exception - I expect the movie to make a lot of $


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> Oh, my statement of my interest in the movie I fully think is the exception - I expect the movie to make a lot of $



You had a valid concern. Why remake something if you're not really adding anything to it.

But the force is strong with this brand name.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> It would be nice (and I am saying this as someone who generally stays off site) if there is some preferential treatment to those that stay onsite for getting a slot in that virtual queue
> 
> especially with them not having FP for the attractions (at least to start), then what is the benefit to staying on site with regards to Galaxy's Edge?
> 
> maybe do morning EMHs every day and at least let people that stay on site sign up for a virtual queue slot during that EMH?


If DL is any indication I don’t think they will be doing EMH for SWGE at least initially. They are being very restrictive with this land there. I think some of what WDW does will be based on how well things go at DL.


----------



## DisneyQueen1320

I wish Disney would keep the Evening Extra Magic Hours.  I have teenagers and late nights work best for us. However we will adjust, but I would think the Morning Extra Magic Hours would be very crowded with the extra people.  I guess Disney doesn’t want to spread out the crowds.


----------



## evlaina

JETSDAD said:


> We normally skip EMH anyways as we get more done during regular park hours than EMH...if the changes stopped there I'd be fine. I'm just waiting for the FP announcement to drop, if there is one (which I think there is).


Exactly FP changes are my worry. We avoid parks with EMH (morning or night) because they're busier.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
DHS update 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photo-rep...ins-drawn-handprints-replaced-photos-ops-etc/


----------



## Capang

This is probably an unpopular opinion, but I love the night time parties and events. Smaller crowds, cooler temps, walk on rides, rare characters. I only wish they had some type of parties only AP. 
We have always avoided EMH and the few times I did the nighttime ones at MK it was so crowded it was awful. I think lots of folks avoided these for the same reason so I cant see Disney losing business over this.


----------



## dlavender

scrappinginontario said:


> I will say we found the same thing in December.  There was only one night of EMH and we attempted to go.  Even as many were waiting for HEA to start the lines were unbearable!!  small world was almost an hour, the carousel line wound round and round :; and we couldn’t find the end of People Mover.  After shuffling through the park for 45 mins we called it a night and left without riding anything.
> 
> Sadly I don’t think our experience was unusual at times when EMH are reduced to only 1 evening a week.  When I look at the big picture, this change is 2 hours in our entire week and if they move them to the mornings then it is a wash for us time wise.  I will say we’ve changed our touring style in the past few trips and find getting up early makes s huge difference as we get a lot done when we arrive in time for RD.



I mean EMH was great when it was in the evenings 3 hours at a time. I believe circa 2013-2014 they were offered about 30 hours a month vs 10-12 now.



SG131 said:


> I have been trying to keep my blinders on and stay positive because Disney really is my happy place, but we are really getting to the point where they've destroyed the magic by becoming so money hungry.  I get the economics of it, the parks are so packed, rules of supply and demand mean increase prices to balance out crowds.  The paid after hours events I was a little more leery of, but said at least they don't appear to be overselling those events (yet).  But at this point, they just keep eating away at what made Disney special, and I'm afraid they keep pushing it so far they are going to hit the point of no return with a lot of die hard fans.  They are getting very close to my enough is enough point.  If the erode the benefits of on-site too much, I won't switch to offsite, I will just severely cut down my frequency of trips and start traveling elsewhere.



This is my issue: they are vastly manipulating the supply and the demand. They reduce supply while demand is increasing. It's not like they are sitting back after throwing all they had at the problem and just having to conjure up a solution. They are in part causing the problems and conveniently offering the solutions. That's the part that rubs me the wrong way. If 30 hours a month of EMH was so packed even coupled with regular midnight closings, then I could accept them adding more paid hours somewhere. But when those 30 are cut to 10 and the midnight closings have become extinct, I begrudge them.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Spitting Camel to return later this Spring 

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/04/adventureland-camel-under-refurbishment.html?m=1


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Spitting Camel to return later this Spring
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/04/adventureland-camel-under-refurbishment.html?m=1


Hope he's back by mid-May!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Kenny Ortega signs exclusive deal with Netflix

He directed and choreographed "High School Musical", the “Descendants” trilogy, “Newsies,” and “Hocus Pocus" ....so knowing Disney+ is coming this seems like a potentially pretty big blow

https://variety.com/2019/film/news/...UzSvEkw-b4zVsYDGGR_yHCIBuqHHgO04qfE-LNoFLH0-M


----------



## splash327

If I remember right EMH was added as a benefit after 9/11 to get people to stay on site because there were more hotel rooms in Orlando than there were people going to the parks.  Remember that was when Disney stopped building Pop Century and closed Dixie Landings (Now Port Orleans).    Now the reverse is true, there are more people than rooms, so Disney can charge a premium for what was once a perk.  They don't need benefits to get people in rooms, that's why there is less free dining, less EMH, and less discounts.  It's supply and demand.   

I honestly will never forget our first extra magic hour experience.  It was back when it was 3 hrs at night and MK was open till 2 am.   We sat on a park bench at 2 am eating Mickey Ice Cream and watching the good night kiss.


----------



## jade1

Capang said:


> I only wish they had some type of parties only AP.



US offers an AP with "one H Horror Nights" pass, Express Pass after 4PM, prime or valet parking and early entry. $165 extra for the year.


----------



## Elizakapeka

It looks like you have to buy the print, any idea how much it costs?


rteetz said:


> He will also be on hand to sign prints. I really wish i could attend.


  this sounds amazing and its the day we are there!


----------



## firefly_ris

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> All these decisions are pushing me to stay at universal and just do a day trip to Disney.
> 
> Cabana Bay is a much higher quality hotel than any disney value. No benefits to staying on site? Then I won't.
> 
> My last few trips the free buses to the parks were all hit or miss anyway. Free is nicen but when you wait 50 minutes for a mk bus in the glaring sun in my mnsshp costume... No thanks. That free isn't worth it.
> 
> I'll just let the Uber drop me off.



Cabana Bay also has suites, which are really attractive to me as a family of 5.... and they look like they run more than $100 cheaper than AoA suites per night (and I can't get past the look of the AoA suites on top of it....Cabana Bay looks fun and bright while not being insane). And my oldest is big into Harry Potter. I won't be back to Orlando until 2022 regardless, so I'm just kind of sitting back and observing what happens over the next several years and how all this stuff plays out... but a Cabana Bay/Universal Studios trip with maybe just 1 or 2 WDW days tacked on at the end looks fairly enticing at the moment. And this is from someone who really loves WDW, but I think it's more like... someone who really loves pre-2016 WDW at this point...


----------



## SaintsManiac

firefly_ris said:


> Cabana Bay also has suites, which are really attractive to me as a family of 5.... and they look like they run more than $100 cheaper than AoA suites per night (and I can't get past the look of the AoA suites on top of it....Cabana Bay looks fun and bright while not being insane). And my oldest is big into Harry Potter. I won't be back to Orlando until 2022 regardless, so I'm just kind of sitting back and observing what happens over the next several years and how all this stuff plays out... but a Cabana Bay/Universal Studios trip with maybe just 1 or 2 WDW days tacked on at the end looks fairly enticing at the moment. And this is from someone who really loves WDW, but I think it's more like... someone who really loves pre-2016 WDW at this point...




We received a killer deal on a Cabana Bay suite in 2017. I had a regular room booked and they emailed me with a deal to upgrade. I took it in a second!

I was actually missing that suite after we had moved over to Beach Club for the WDW part of our trip!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

firefly_ris said:


> Cabana Bay also has suites, which are really attractive to me as a family of 5.... and they look like they run more than $100 cheaper than AoA suites per night (and I can't get past the look of the AoA suites on top of it....Cabana Bay looks fun and bright while not being insane). And my oldest is big into Harry Potter. I won't be back to Orlando until 2022 regardless, so I'm just kind of sitting back and observing what happens over the next several years and how all this stuff plays out... but a Cabana Bay/Universal Studios trip with maybe just 1 or 2 WDW days tacked on at the end looks fairly enticing at the moment. And this is from someone who really loves WDW, but I think it's more like... someone who really loves pre-2016 WDW at this point...



Cabana Bay is also the cleanest hotel I've ever been to. Just walking around the lobby at random times you'd see several people wiping down surfaces or cleaning.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Disney Parks Wishables Plush Arrive at Disney Parks and shopDisney


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“High Fidelity” Series Moving from Disney+ to Hulu


----------



## skier_pete

ej119 said:


> Wow, we get to see the last night of Illuminations and opening night of Epcot Forever! We adjusted our dining reservations tonight. Hopefully it won't be out of control either night.



Oh - it will be completely out of control. Expect near capacity crowds in Epcot both nights. 



AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> Disney has released the official trailer for the Lion King!!!
> 
> I might have tears...





OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I dunno guys Lion King might be huge.
> 
> I've seen a lot of trailer postings on my Facebook feed today. From people who have never posted a thing about Disney before.



I admit to generally not caring about the remakes - but everything we've seen on this is totally stunning. And I generally loath talking animal movies. My DD15 who was raised on Lion King cannot WAIT for this movie. I totally expect this movie to be the 2nd biggest Disney movie of the year and I'm including Frozen 2 and Star Wars IX. 

One thing to point out, much like Jungle Book, our minds grasp the animals as CGI but remember literally EVERYTHING is CGI. The backgrounds are amazing. 



scrappinginontario said:


> RUMOUR:  Magic Kingdom to Eliminate Evening Extra Magic Hours
> 
> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2019/04/10/magic-kingdom-will-eliminate-evening-extra-magic-hours/
> 
> Guessing this is the big one Kenny was eluding to!!



Torn on this one. We generally avoid Evening EMH because they're generally way too crowded and the drop to 2 hours have made them hardly worth it, BUT, it's the continued trend of reducing the ability to be in MK at night without an extra pay ticket. I say it many times but I feel it's only a matter of time until they make all evening time in MK a paid event.  This is 100% the fault of the consumer for continuing to pay for these hard ticket events that just get more crowded, more expensive, and less special every year. It's my biggest disappointment about what Disney has done with these events. I have no issue with them having premium ticket events like the dessert parties and such, but when they reduce the ability to spend time in the park for the favor of extra cash events - it's just a true shame and I really, really wish the consumer would stand up against it, but I have no hope that they do.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

firefly_ris said:


> Cabana Bay also has suites, which are really attractive to me as a family of 5.... and they look like they run more than $100 cheaper than AoA suites per night (and I can't get past the look of the AoA suites on top of it....Cabana Bay looks fun and bright while not being insane). And my oldest is big into Harry Potter. I won't be back to Orlando until 2022 regardless, so I'm just kind of sitting back and observing what happens over the next several years and how all this stuff plays out... but a Cabana Bay/Universal Studios trip with maybe just 1 or 2 WDW days tacked on at the end looks fairly enticing at the moment. And this is from someone who really loves WDW, but I think it's more like... someone who really loves pre-2016 WDW at this point...




The new Endless Summer resort will also have a lot of family suites - those I think will be really attractive, cost wise, to families with more than 4 people


----------



## dlavender

firefly_ris said:


> Cabana Bay also has suites, which are really attractive to me as a family of 5.... and they look like they run more than $100 cheaper than AoA suites per night (and I can't get past the look of the AoA suites on top of it....Cabana Bay looks fun and bright while not being insane). And my oldest is big into Harry Potter. I won't be back to Orlando until 2022 regardless, so I'm just kind of sitting back and observing what happens over the next several years and how all this stuff plays out... but a Cabana Bay/Universal Studios trip with maybe just 1 or 2 WDW days tacked on at the end looks fairly enticing at the moment. And this is from someone who really loves WDW, but I think it's more like... someone who really loves pre-2016 WDW at this point...



+1 for Cabana Bay. For our family of 5 those family suites are perfect. And Cabana is 2x's the resort AoA is......For less $$.....


----------



## Roxyfire

DisneyQueen1320 said:


> I wish Disney would keep the Evening Extra Magic Hours.  I have teenagers and late nights work best for us. However we will adjust, but I would think the Morning Extra Magic Hours would be very crowded with the extra people.  I guess Disney doesn’t want to spread out the crowds.



Maybe this was an outlier experience but the one time we tried to do the evening EMH at magic kingdom it was totally overrun compared to the evening before. (Wednesday vs Tuesday). We were basically trying to non ride stuff like Sorcerer's and even that had some long lines. So we just kinda gave up and chilled at the resort.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> “High Fidelity” Series Moving from Disney+ to Hulu



"We love that we are moving from Disney + to Hulu" seems like a hard sell to believe. More like "We moved to Hulu because Disney wouldn't let us keep our show for adults otherwise."  I am very excited for Disney+ but I do wish they were allowed to have some shows that would be more adult focused. And I don't mean by that "R" rated, but that are focused on an more adult form of storytelling. (Though often nowadays these things seem to have to go hand in hand.)


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


> “High Fidelity” Series Moving from Disney+ to Hulu


I got Hulu with my Spotify account. Tried it out last night. 1 30 minute show had 8 commercials. Do they have a tier that doesn't? Very disappointed, frankly.


----------



## jknezek

Tiki Birdland said:


> I got Hulu with my Spotify account. Tried it out last night. 1 30 minute show had 8 commercials. Do they have a tier that doesn't? Very disappointed, frankly.


Yes. You can pay extra for commercial free service.


----------



## DisneyQueen1320

Roxyfire said:


> Maybe this was an outlier experience but the one time we tried to do the evening EMH at magic kingdom it was totally overrun compared to the evening before. (Wednesday vs Tuesday). We were basically trying to non ride stuff like Sorcerer's and even that had some long lines. So we just kinda gave up and chilled at the resort.



We go every vacation and there are hardly any waits except Mine Train.  I just hope they rethink this.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Tiki Birdland said:


> I got Hulu with my Spotify account. Tried it out last night. 1 30 minute show had 8 commercials. Do they have a tier that doesn't? Very disappointed, frankly.


Hulu has a commercial free tier but not included with your Spotify subscription. You'd have to upgrade to that.


----------



## Firebird060

yes they have a tier that doesnt have commericals,  also were you watching it on a mobile device?  Hulu tends to have more commercials via mobile devices


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

We really enjoyed EMH not just for the rides but the ability to be in the parks longer. It made us feel like we got more out of our park ticket.

I have mentioned before the only things that would entice me to consider staying on site are FP+ @ 60days and EMH. Knowing my husband though he'd be perfectly fine staying at a Hilton-branded hotel even though we wouldn't have the opportunity to utilize EMH.

I'd actually love to be able to do a split stay with Universal (which I really am digging their hotel options and pricing) and Hilton-branded hotels.


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> This trailers makes the CGI look rather stunning and very life like. The gazelles jumping for example.



The visuals do look like they will be stunning on my 4K OLED TV.

I'm not sure there was anything in that trailer that would brings tears though?


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> Oh I agree. I also think though that Disney feels if people keep paying extra for things why should they offer “free” things.



I'll admit that the DAH events are something that appeals to me. I've haven't been to one yet as they didn't have them last time we went to Disney in 2016.

What interests me is the low crowds being reported at these events and having the run of the park for 3 hours. Walk on rides and no crowds to navigate in between those rides.

That is what I'm willing to pay extra for. Hopefully Disney knows this.

My concern is that over time they will slowly increase the number of tickets they sell for these DAH events and the crowds will grow and the appeal will go away. Although Disney won't admit it, it's no secret that they sell way more tickets for MVMCP now then they did years ago. The heavy crowds they have at these events now really kills the appeal for me.


----------



## samsteele

DisneyQueen1320 said:


> I would think the Morning Extra Magic Hours would be very crowded with the extra people. I guess Disney doesn’t want to spread out the crowds.


I use morning EMH and get a lot done. But I'm a single adult, a morning person and think nothing of waking up at 5am or earlier on vacation. I doubt other adults, and esp families with young children and teens, can force themselves out of the room that early and really crank out the rides. My experience has been that the first hour of EMH is golden but after that guests start to stream in and any utility is lost. By noon, the crowds aren't worth it and I usually park hop or hide in the less popular shows. I haven't done evening EMH for a while now as it felt like more onsite guests were using those and it was crowded. Even with evening EMH disappearing, I doubt that very first hour at morning EMH will be crowded. I'm going to stick with my rope drop at morning EMH to get it done. My concern is if WDW starts to reduce the headliner rides they open for morning EMH. If no FOP, 7DMT or Soarin' during morning EMH, and only available for pay EMH, then we'll know morning EMH are on the chopping block.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New concept art for Endless Summer Resort 

https://twitter.com/thrillgeek/status/1116016718667767809?s=21


----------



## samsteele

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New concept art for Endless Summer Resort
> 
> https://twitter.com/thrillgeek/status/1116016718667767809?s=21


Looks poor on theming and completely on the bland, generic 'hotel' lite bandwagon. However, just a few concept art pics so hopefully more fun and thoughtful details will actually be used. It's sister resort Cabana Bay has a fun, retro vibe and really incredible, inspired theming. Hopefully, this new resort will have its own rich theming.


----------



## rteetz

samsteele said:


> Looks poor on theming and completely on the bland, generic 'hotel' lite bandwagon. However, just a few concept art pics so hopefully more fun and thoughtful details will actually be used. It's sister resort Cabana Bay has a fun, retro vibe and really incredible, inspired theming. Hopefully, this new resort will have its own rich theming.


It is a value resort and cheaper than the All-Stars so a good option for families.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> It is a value resort and cheaper than the All-Stars so a good option for families.


Does Value resort have to equate to the overall design though? I know plenty of people upset with the refurbs of Disney resorts and those sure aren't restricted to Values.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Disney+ Strikes Overall Deal With ‘Chef’s Table’ Producer Supper Club As It Reveals Non-Fiction Programming Slate


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Does Value resort have to equate to the overall design though? I know plenty of people upset with the refurbs of Disney resorts and those sure aren't restricted to Values.


It’s called Endless Summer so it’s supposed to have a beach vibe. Not really sure what theming was expected.


----------



## tlmadden73

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney+ Strikes Overall Deal With ‘Chef’s Table’ Producer Supper Club As It Reveals Non-Fiction Programming Slate


I really wish we'd hear some news on:
When this is arriving
Pricing
Platforms . .

Etc.  

At this point .. we get it .. there will be lots of programming on Disney+ besides just (what a lot of us want) old shows and movies. But WHEN? HOW MUCH?  When can we sign up (and maybe get some bonuses for "pre-ordering").


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> It’s called Endless Summer so it’s supposed to have a beach vibe. Not really sure what theming was expected.


IDK. I think the trend, even well outside of Disney and Universal, is to be a lot more 'clean', more 'simplistic', more subtle, even more 'modern' etc. Truly I'm on the fence from that point of view because Modern isn't really my fav decor theme.

I just think it's not _because_ it's a Value. Those Deluxe resort refurbs at Disney aren't making everyone happy, people upset that the more overt Disney details are being removed in favor of more toned down theme even if staying within the overall theme of the given resort. 

Aventura is the same way in the overall design (though the building's shape is unique) and it's in the same category as Cabana Bay. Cabana Bay opened up 5 years ago. Aventura 8 months ago.


----------



## rteetz

I just want to let everyone know we have a thread to further discuss the EMH rumor. Thanks!


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> IDK. I think the trend, even well outside of Disney and Universal, is to be a lot more 'clean', more 'simplistic', more subtle, even more 'modern' etc. Truly I'm on the fence from that point of view because Modern isn't really my fav decor theme.
> 
> I just think it's not _because_ it's a Value. Those Deluxe resort refurbs at Disney aren't making everyone happy, people upset that the more overt Disney details are being removed in favor of more toned down theme even if staying within the overall theme of the given resort.
> 
> Aventura is the same way in the overall design (though the building's shape is unique) and it's in the same category as Cabana Bay. Cabana Bay opened up 5 years ago. Aventura 8 months ago.


I agree to a point. I am just not really sure what one would have expected from this resort in terms of theming. They obviously wouldn't go overblown giant surfboards and beach balls everywhere. I think many hotels are going to the "modern" look because it is easier to clean and update when needed.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

samsteele said:


> Looks poor on theming and completely on the bland, generic 'hotel' lite bandwagon. However, just a few concept art pics so hopefully more fun and thoughtful details will actually be used. It's sister resort Cabana Bay has a fun, retro vibe and really incredible, inspired theming. Hopefully, this new resort will have its own rich theming.



It's definitely a bit straight forward and a bit of that "urban hotel"/clean lines look to it ... but does have hints of the theme (the surfboards in the lightes at the food area, etc.) and I think the wood elements help a lot (have a bit of a washed out look to them, like driftwood).

Definitely not as highly themed as Cabana Bay or anytihng but for a "clean" look I sort of like it.  At least appears to have a bit more color to it than some of the Disney redos that have white walls, etc.


----------



## rteetz

tlmadden73 said:


> I really wish we'd hear some news on:
> When this is arriving
> Pricing
> Platforms . .
> 
> Etc.
> 
> At this point .. we get it .. there will be lots of programming on Disney+ besides just (what a lot of us want) old shows and movies. But WHEN? HOW MUCH?  When can we sign up (and maybe get some bonuses for "pre-ordering").


I believe the Disney investor day on this is tomorrow. We may get more news then. It is supposed to debut later this year and pricing I believe has been said to be under $10 to start.


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> I believe the Disney investor day on this is tomorrow. We may get more news then. It is supposed to debut later this year and pricing I believe has been said to be under $10 to start.


Yes, they are demo’ing it for investors tomorrow.


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney+ Strikes Overall Deal With ‘Chef’s Table’ Producer Supper Club As It Reveals Non-Fiction Programming Slate


We finally get the long awaited WDI Imagineering documentary. Even better it will be a series.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Universal Hollywood finally announces Secret Life of Pets attraction 

https://www.latimes.com/business/la...versal-studios-attraction-20190410-story.html


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> I agree to a point. I am just not really sure what one would have expected from this resort in terms of theming. They obviously wouldn't go overblown giant surfboards and beach balls everywhere. I think many hotels are going to the "modern" look because it is easier to clean and update when needed.


IDK you'd have to ask the other poster what they were expecting. They compared it to Cabana Bay's theming. That's why I mentioned how long ago Cabana Bay opened. 5 years is a long time in terms of the hotel industry and trends. Right now the trend isn't to do theming just like Cabana Bay, which is why I mentioned when Aventura opened up. 2 hotels in the same pricing category and 2 different types of theming going on one a lot more overt the other in line with the current trend.

Like I said on the fence about the newer style of trend but I can see if one enjoyed the prior style then this one could seem bland. It's the same critique given to Disney's hotels that have undergone the refurb too.


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> IDK you'd have to ask the other poster what they were expecting. They compared it to Cabana Bay's theming. That's why I mentioned how long ago Cabana Bay opened. 5 years is a long time in terms of the hotel industry and trends. Right now the trend isn't to do theming just like Cabana Bay, which is why I mentioned when Aventura opened up. 2 hotels in the same pricing category and 2 different types of theming going on one a lot more overt the other in line with the current trend.
> 
> Like I said on the fence about the newer style of trend but I can see if one enjoyed the prior style then this one could seem bland. It's the same critique given to Disney's hotels that have undergone the refurb too.


I think Cabana Bay is a more specific theme. Its a retro style resort. Endless Summer is very generic. That could mean anything really. Summer means, swimming, beaches and sun I guess?


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> I think Cabana Bay is a more specific theme. Its a retro style resort. Endless Summer is very generic. That could mean anything really. Summer means, swimming, beaches and sun I guess?


Personally I don't think it's the theme that is holding Universal back.

It's a bit hard to describe but I could honestly see how you could make a summer theme and do it just like Cabana Bay. I think we all have seen very in your face summer decor and we've all seen more subtle. Bright colors over neutral tones, more animated larger decor, shaped pool floaties over your run of the mill floaties, etc all are Summer style just on a more overt way. Margaritaville and Cheeseburger in Paradise restaurants is an example I can think of an overt summer style theme.


----------



## firefly_ris

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Universal Hollywood finally announces Secret Life of Pets attraction
> 
> https://www.latimes.com/business/la...versal-studios-attraction-20190410-story.html



+1 that they are utilizing a space that currently has nothing in it instead of bulldozing something and building. 

-1 that it's Secret Life of Pets... I just can't get excited about Illumination's stuff. My kids never ask for a repeat watching of any of their properties either. Gotta work with what you own though.


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Personally I don't think it's the theme that is holding Universal back.
> 
> It's a bit hard to describe but I could honestly see how you could make a summer theme and do it just like Cabana Bay. I think we all have seen very in your face summer decor and we've all seen more subtle. Bright colors over neutral tones, more animated larger decor, shaped pool floaties over your run of the mill floaties, etc all are Summer style just on a more overt way. Margaritaville and Cheeseburger in Paradise restaurants is an example I can think of an overt summer style theme.


I get that but if you make it like Cabana Bay then other than the retro aspects how different are the two? I personally don't have a problem this resort theming but do think they could have gone a little more specific than just summer.


----------



## rteetz

firefly_ris said:


> -1 that it's Secret Life of Pets... I just can't get excited about Illumination's stuff. My kids never ask for a repeat watching of any of their properties either. Gotta work with what you own though.


I liked Pets. Was it amazing? No but good for what it is. Interested to see how the sequel does. I will say I do really enjoy Despicable Me and that is Illumination.


----------



## firefly_ris

rteetz said:


> I liked Pets. Was it amazing? No but good for what it is. Interested to see how the sequel does. I will say I do really enjoy Despicable Me and that is Illumination.



I actually love the character of Gru and the first movie was good, but then it was just too much. I think it's something about the overall aesthetic choice Illumination uses, and I dunno. I can't quite place exactly what it is that prevents me from liking them a lot, heh.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> I get that but if you make it like Cabana Bay then other than the retro aspects how different are the two? I personally don't have a problem this resort theming but do think they could have gone a little more specific than just summer.


Well they'd be different because they have different theme . I'm not into retro feel so on a theming aspect Cabana Bay isn't my cup of tea. Summer however would be. So while they could have the same overt style of theming one would be appealing to me one would not.

In any case I get that it can be a con if one is used to very specific theming. All this talk just makes me wish it was already done so I see what the end result was lol.


----------



## firefly_ris

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Well they'd be different because they have different theme . I'm not into retro feel so on a theming aspect Cabana Bay isn't my cup of tea. Summer however would be. So while they could have the same overt style of theming one would be appealing to me one would not.
> 
> In any case I get that it can be a con if one is used to very specific theming. All this talk just makes me wish it was already done so I see what the end result was lol.



This is from last year, so I'm not sure if anything has changed since then, but here were the previews of the rooms/suites: 






I haven't seen anything else from around the rest of the resort though.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

new Plant Based Food Guide available at Magic Kingdom:

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photos-new-plant-based-food-guide-now-available-at-the-magic-kingdom/


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

firefly_ris said:


> This is from last year, so I'm not sure if anything has changed since then, but here were the previews of the rooms/suites:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen anything else from around the rest of the resort though.


Thanks for that  I actually remember watching that now . I guess I watched it then forgot about it lol.


----------



## eliseisawkward

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> new Plant Based Food Guide available at Magic Kingdom:
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photos-new-plant-based-food-guide-now-available-at-the-magic-kingdom/


Oh this would make planning so so so much easier for me!! Fingers crossed they make this for the other parks and DS too!!!


----------



## samsteele

rteetz said:


> It’s called Endless Summer so it’s supposed to have a beach vibe. Not really sure what theming was expected.


Many would think surfers, sunshine, palm trees, flip flops, sandcastles and that. I also think Beach Boys but that's really retro. And copyrighted


----------



## rteetz

samsteele said:


> Many would think surfers, sunshine, palm trees, flip flops, sandcastles and that. I also think Beach Boys but that's really retro. And copyrighted


Some of those things are being painted onto the sides of this resort. Palm trees are a given and common in Florida. The rest I’m sure they’ll have somewhere. The pool is shaped like a surfboard.


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Universal Hollywood finally announces Secret Life of Pets attraction
> 
> https://www.latimes.com/business/la...versal-studios-attraction-20190410-story.html


Finally. They started construction on this months ago.


----------



## samsteele

firefly_ris said:


> here were the previews of the rooms/suites



That room looks great. A good mix of clean, modern and some theming. Hopefully the general vibe follows into the smaller standard rooms. I forgot all about that review. Thanks for posting!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Some of those things are being painted onto the sides of this resort. Palm trees are a given and common in Florida. The rest I’m sure they’ll have somewhere. The pool is shaped like a surfboard.




There are what look like surfboards in the water on the big light fixture above the line at the food counter


----------



## samsteele

TheMaxRebo said:


> There are what look like surfboards in the water


Jaws POV. Good but scary.  You want that hamburger how raw?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OnSpaceshipEarth said:


> Universal's Illuminattion makes their films for less than half the budget of Walt Disney Animation Studios and Pixar.
> 
> I don't like their stuff either, but we seem to be in the minority here.  Illumination routinely beats Disney at the box office and are easily the most profitable animation studio on the planet right now.
> 
> Secret Life of Pets 2 is going to be a monster and I bet it outgrosses Toy Story 4 this summer.



Not sure if I agree with regularly beating Disney at the box office (unless you aren't including Pixar) - I do agree that the budget Disney has for all their movies is too high and I think they would benefit from making some of their movies on lower budgets

But just from a Gross take standpoint, the top 10 highest worldwide grossing animated movies, per Wikipedia, are:
- Frozen (2013): $1.3bn
- Incredibles 2 (2018): 1.24bn
- Minions (205): $1.16bn
- Toy Story 3 (2010): $1.07bn
- Despicable Me 3 (3017): $1.035bn
- Finding Dory (2016): $1.028bn
- Zootopia (2016): $1.023bn
- Despicable Me 2 (2013): $971m
- Lion King (1994): $968m
- Finding Nemo (2003): $940m

So 7 of the top 10 are Disney/Pixar


----------



## TheMaxRebo

samsteele said:


> Jaws POV. Good but scary.  You want that hamburger how raw?



make mine bloody


----------



## MissGina5

dina444444 said:


> Finally. They started construction on this months ago.


...it sounds like another screen with a track


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

MissGina5 said:


> ...it sounds like another screen with a track



It's the way of the future for theme parks.

I mean, that's all Pandora is anyway.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> It's the way of the future for theme parks.
> 
> I mean, that's all Pandora is anyway.



well, Flight of Passage, yes... River Journey has some screens but a lot of physical sets including the Animatronic  Shamen

And for Galaxy's Edge, the Rise of the Resistance ride will feature a ton of physical sets and AAs (and screens, too)

And for Universal, at least the new Potter coaster should have a lot of physical sets too


----------



## MissGina5

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> It's the way of the future for theme parks.
> 
> I mean, that's all Pandora is anyway.


see but River Journey still had sets! Like I love the little light thingies bobbing up and down. Give me SOMETHING like that. Universal is so lazy about this. Its old sound stages with nothing but screens and a track that jerks me around while I wear some old 3D glasses.


----------



## DisLiss

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Is anyone surprised anymore when Disney takes away a guest benefit and charges for it? Nope.
> 
> I'm a little disappointed, but not surprised.
> 
> Once they take away the hotel emh, they can start slowly raising capacity for the evening parties. It's ok though, it'll be due to guest demand to be able to see the mk at night.



I'm not surprised at all, but I think it's a bad idea for them to keep raising capacity since lower crowds are why people are willing to pay for those hours in the first place.   I just figured that once they discontinued the free hours they would start having more and more paid events.


----------



## OSUZorba

To go along with the cutting of EMHs, I got an update from TP today to let me know that they drastically cut the water park hours for my trip in August .


----------



## firefly_ris

OSUZorba said:


> To go along with the cutting of EMHs, I got an update from TP today to let me know that they drastically cut the water park hours for my trip in August .



That seems crazy, isn't it like 10 billion degrees in August? Seems like the perfect time for longer water parks hours.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disney+ to create a Hawkeye series

https://tvline.com/2019/04/10/hawkeye-tv-series-jeremy-renner-disney-streaming-service/


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

OSUZorba said:


> To go along with the cutting of EMHs, I got an update from TP today to let me know that they drastically cut the water park hours for my trip in August .



It makes me wonder if they are phasing out the water parks?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

DisLiss said:


> I'm not surprised at all, but I think it's a bad idea for them to keep raising capacity since lower crowds are why people are willing to pay for those hours in the first place.   I just figured that once they discontinued the free hours they would start having more and more paid events.



They haven't raised capacity for the event yet, I just assume they will.


----------



## eliseisawkward

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> They haven't raised capacity for the event yet, I just assume they will.


Some people suspect they have increased the number of tickets sold for MK DAH, based on the lack of sold out events this set of dates despite similar (maybe bigger?) crowds at the event.


----------



## Capang

OnSpaceshipEarth said:


> It makes me wonder if they are phasing out the water parks?


I kind of doubt it. But they may have cut hours mid- to later in August because that's when locals head back to school. 
*This is just a guess. I'm being lazy and not actually looking up hours changes or school calendars.


----------



## writerguyfl

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I have mentioned before the only things that would entice me to consider staying on site are FP+ @ 60days and EMH. Knowing my husband though he'd be perfectly fine staying at a Hilton-branded hotel even though we wouldn't have the opportunity to utilize EMH.



For what it's worth, both you and your husband can get what you want.  There are currently five Hilton-branded hotels that include both 60-day FastPass+ and Extra Magic Hours.

DoubleTree Suites: https://doubletree3.hilton.com/en/hotels/Florida/MCOFHDT/index.html
Hilton Lake Buena Vista: https://www3.hilton.com/en/hotels/Florida/ORLDWHH/index.html
Hilton Buena Vista Palace: https://www3.hilton.com/en/hotels/f...palace-disney-springs-area-MCOBUHH/index.html
Hilton Bonnet Creek: https://www3.hilton.com/en/hotels/florida/hilton-orlando-bonnet-creek-ORLHHHH/index.html
Waldorf Astoria Orlando: https://waldorfastoria3.hilton.com/en/hotels/florida/ORLBCWA/index.html


----------



## OSUZorba

Capang said:


> I kind of doubt it. But they may have cut hours mid- to later in August because that's when locals head back to school.
> *This is just a guess. I'm being lazy and not actually looking up hours changes or school calendars.


What's weird is they added hours a couple of months ago, at the same time they added them for the rest of the parks. Now they took almost all of the extra ones back. I am pretty sure in the past it had always been labor day when they reduced hours.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

writerguyfl said:


> For what it's worth, both you and your husband can get what you want.  There are currently five Hilton-branded hotels that include both 60-day FastPass+ and Extra Magic Hours.
> 
> DoubleTree Suites: https://doubletree3.hilton.com/en/hotels/Florida/MCOFHDT/index.html
> Hilton Lake Buena Vista: https://www3.hilton.com/en/hotels/Florida/ORLDWHH/index.html
> Hilton Buena Vista Palace: https://www3.hilton.com/en/hotels/f...palace-disney-springs-area-MCOBUHH/index.html
> Hilton Bonnet Creek: https://www3.hilton.com/en/hotels/florida/hilton-orlando-bonnet-creek-ORLHHHH/index.html
> Waldorf Astoria Orlando: https://waldorfastoria3.hilton.com/en/hotels/florida/ORLBCWA/index.html


Oh I know. Was heavily considering DS hotels because of that benefit  Just have to include the resort fees and parking fees into it in terms of worth it not worth it because outside of that there are plenty that don't have that.

But we don't have a trip planned anytime soon (like years from now will be the next one) and I'm just expecting that extended perk to go away before we make it there. I tell myself that so I don't get disappointed if/when it happens lol

Thanks for thinking of me


----------



## samsteele

TheMaxRebo said:


> make mine bloody


Let's go with a Canadian (original, really) Bloody Mary cocktail 
I have a great recipe. Let me know if you want me to post. Summer (not Winter) is coming. Finally.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

ABC Announces Summer Premiere Dates, Summer Fun & Games Lineup


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“The Handmaid’s Tale” Actor O-T Fagbenle Reportedly Joins Marvel’s “Black Widow” Cast


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Disney Springs 4/10/19 (Sprinkles Easter Cupcakes, NBA Construction, Frontera Cocina, ETC.)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

RUMOR: Opening Dates Finally Revealed for Phantom Manor at Disneyland Paris


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: 2019 Easter Egg Display at Disney’s Yacht and Beach Club Resorts


----------



## Capang

OSUZorba said:


> What's weird is they added hours a couple of months ago, at the same time they added them for the rest of the parks. Now they took almost all of the extra ones back. I am pretty sure in the past it had always been labor day when they reduced hours.


Weird. Are they doing those H2O glow nights or something? That is strange.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Wall Street Journal is reporting that Disney+ will debut in November. We should get more news tomorrow at Disney's Investor day.


----------



## Dis_Fan

News

Star Wars Celebration will have a ride vehicle from the Rise of the Resistance ride on display and available for photo ops.


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Wall Street Journal is reporting that Disney+ will debut in November. We should get more news tomorrow at Disney's Investor day.



Is this debuting in the US only or will it be available in Canada?


----------



## rteetz

saskdw said:


> Is this debuting in the US only or will it be available in Canada?


Not sure. We may find out tomorrow.


----------



## MissGina5

Do we know of an AP events in May? I cant remember!


----------



## rteetz

MissGina5 said:


> Do we know of an AP events in May? I cant remember!


Yes there is one but it’s at Typhoon lagoon.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Yes there is one but it’s at Typhoon lagoon.


That is sold out.

I was able to get it for June about 3 hours after booking.

I believe the MK one is in May as well. I can be wrong.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Dis_Fan said:


> News
> 
> Star Wars Celebration will have a ride vehicle from the Rise of the Resistance ride on display and available for photo ops.



From Screenrant:  The marketing for _Star Wars 9_ is due to begin at this week's Star Wars Celebration in a dedicated panel on Friday, April 12 at 9.00 am-10.00 am PT (12.00 pm-1.00 pm ET, 5.00 pm-6.00 pm GMT). It's here we're expected to get the title and first trailer for _Episode IX_, likely at the end of the hour if the approach taken with _Star Wars: The Last Jedi_ is anything to go by.

The _Star Wars 9_ Celebration panel, as with all major Star Wars events over the weekend, will be live-streamed on the official Star Wars YouTube channel and also on the Star Wars website


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

https://insidethemagic.net/2019/04/...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer

Chris Hemsworth stuffed his daughter's shoes with candy bars so she'd be tall enough for guardians at Disneyland.

Hope they threw out the shoes (and candy) afterwards.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Ooh, I also just watched Dumbo. Hadn't planned to, but we were late for Shazam so saw Dumbo instead.

Boyfriend and I actually really liked it. So... Yeah.

Dumbo was adorable.


----------



## MommaBerd

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> https://insidethemagic.net/2019/04/...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer
> 
> Chris Hemsworth stuffed his daughter's shoes with candy bars so she'd be tall enough for guardians at Disneyland.
> 
> Hope they threw out the shoes (and candy) afterwards.



I’m glad he got some flack for this. I am not at all for circumventing height requirements. 

However, upon thinking about this, I am a little curious as to why there is a height requirement on this ride, given that it only has a lap belt. My guess is that it is easier than having a minimum weight requirement, and height often correlates with weight? But I guess that is the case with several lap bar rides...


----------



## DavidHobart

Capang said:


> I kind of doubt it. But they may have cut hours mid- to later in August because that's when locals head back to school.
> *This is just a guess. I'm being lazy and not actually looking up hours changes or school calendars.


I track 2.3 million schoolkids in the 21 biggest FL school districts.  65% are back in school on 8/12, and 85% by 8/14.


----------



## Moliphino

MommaBerd said:


> I’m glad he got some flack for this. I am not at all for circumventing height requirements.
> 
> However, upon thinking about this, I am a little curious as to why there is a height requirement on this ride, given that it only has a lap belt. My guess is that it is easier than having a minimum weight requirement, and height often correlates with weight? But I guess that is the case with several lap bar rides...



If she was close enough that a candy bar pushed her over I don't think it's that big a deal. The Disney measuring sticks aren't even consistent.


----------



## Dis_Fan

crazy4wdw said:


> From Screenrant:  The marketing for _Star Wars 9_ is due to begin at this week's Star Wars Celebration in a dedicated panel on Friday, April 12 at 9.00 am-10.00 am PT (12.00 pm-1.00 pm ET, 5.00 pm-6.00 pm GMT). It's here we're expected to get the title and first trailer for _Episode IX_, likely at the end of the hour if the approach taken with _Star Wars: The Last Jedi_ is anything to go by.
> 
> The _Star Wars 9_ Celebration panel, as with all major Star Wars events over the weekend, will be live-streamed on the official Star Wars YouTube channel and also on the Star Wars website



Oh I know. I will be in Wintrust Arena for the Episode IX panel. And the Mandalorian panel.

And maybe Galaxy's Edge. I think the lottery system glitched on me so need to check with guest services.


----------



## rteetz

Dis_Fan said:


> Oh I know. I will be in Wintrust Arena for the Episode IX panel. And the Mandalorian panel.
> 
> And maybe Galaxy's Edge. I think the lottery system glitched on me so need to check with guest services.


I only entered for the SWGE panel and didn’t get in.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“Funtime with Toy Story 4” Coming to Tokyo Disney Resort June 14th – September 1st


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Magic Kingdom 4/11/19 (New Tomorrowland Paint, Pathway Widening Mini Update, Country Bears Queue, ETC.)


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The next round of Flower and Garden merchandise has arrived

http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/photo...nd-garden-festival-merchandise-arrives-today/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

ESPN and Big 12 Conference Enhance Agreement with Events Headed to ESPN+


----------



## Dis_Fan

rteetz said:


> I only entered for the SWGE panel and didn’t get in.



I feel for you. A lot of dissapointed people this weekend.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Disney’s Riviera Resort 4/11/19 Construction Update (Skyliner Station, Pool Progress, and Topolino’s Terrace)


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

My friend got into the Galaxy's edge panel. She only entered the lottery system for two panels.

Sigh, wish I was going.


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> My friend got into the Galaxy's edge panel. She only entered the lottery system for two panels.
> 
> Sigh, wish I was going.



If this lottery system works, I hope they adopt it for D23 Expo in 2021. It sounds better to know ahead of time instead of waiting for hours, sleeping on hard concrete, to find out that you won't be getting in.


----------



## rteetz

soniam said:


> If this lottery system works, I hope they adopt it for D23 Expo in 2021. It sounds better to know ahead of time instead of waiting for hours, sleeping on hard concrete, to find out that you won't be getting in.


From the sounds of it and my experience it wasn't the greatest.


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> From the sounds of it and my experience it wasn't the greatest.



I have heard of many people getting in line for panels at 2am at Star Wars Celebration and then not getting in. I think I would just rather gamble up front then gamble my whole night away on a concrete floor. Also, at D23 Expo, they seem to sometimes screw up the lines and let late comers in before the people that camped out overnight in the basement, causing the campers to not get int.

Besides not getting into the SWGE panel, which was not a guarantee at all, even if you had waited in line, what has not worked with the lottery system? Sorry you missed the panel.


----------



## rteetz

soniam said:


> I have heard of many people getting in line for panels at 2am at Star Wars Celebration and then not getting in. I think I would just rather gamble up front then gamble my whole night away on a concrete floor. Also, at D23 Expo, they seem to sometimes screw up the lines and let late comers in before the people that camped out overnight in the basement, causing the campers to not get int.
> 
> Besides not getting into the SWGE panel, which was not a guarantee at all, even if you had waited in line, what has not worked with the lottery system? Sorry you missed the panel.


I get that but there seemed to be some glitches as well but I guess that can be expected with this first time using this system. Nothing is perfect that is for sure.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update
*
Skyliner update

http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/photo...ner-evacuations-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

soniam said:


> If this lottery system works, I hope they adopt it for D23 Expo in 2021. It sounds better to know ahead of time instead of waiting for hours, sleeping on hard concrete, to find out that you won't be getting in.



I can see the good and the bad.

With the lottery you'll know ahead of time.

At least with waiting in line, if I really want to see it I can (of course there are caveats, like last D23's animation panel).

I don't think a lottery will eliminate the over night lines, though. People will still want a good seat.


----------



## Farro

If you feel a disturbance in the Force, it's just 70,000 Star Wars fans descending on Chicago

https://www.chicagotribune.com/entertainment/movies/ct-ent-star-wars-celebrations-beefs-preview-0410-story.html#nt=screamer

 (this was breaking news! )


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> If you feel a disturbance in the Force, it's just 70,000 Star Wars fans descending on Chicago
> 
> https://www.chicagotribune.com/entertainment/movies/ct-ent-star-wars-celebrations-beefs-preview-0410-story.html#nt=screamer




Well, 69,999 Star Wars fans ... and Kevin from the DIS Unplugged shows


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Joffrey's Location Coming to ESPN Wide World of Sports


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Galaxy's Edge Panel at Star Wars Celebration to be live streamed:

http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/disne...nel-from-star-wars-celebration-this-saturday/


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Galaxy's Edge Panel at Star Wars Celebration to be live streamed:
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/disne...nel-from-star-wars-celebration-this-saturday/


https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...april-13/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q3wo0411190417190002C

Also will be live streamed through StarWars.com on YouTube.


----------



## MissGina5

Ugh when you live in Chicago and are not going and therefore missing meeting the Dreams Unlimited team


----------



## rteetz

MissGina5 said:


> Ugh when you live in Chicago and are not going and therefore missing meeting the Dreams Unlimited team


I’ll be there!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Rise of the Resistance ride vehicle from Dreams agent Tracey Heinrichs!

https://twitter.com/traceyheinrichs/status/1116375114050752513?s=21


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Disneyland update 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photo-rep...-a-updates-astro-orbitor-reopening-delay-etc/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

This is kind of an interesting story ... a magicband was stolen in a home burglary and then a person wearing that stolen MB showed up in a ride photo taken on the Buzz Light Year Space Ranger Spin (not known if this is the burgler or got the band later)

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...graphed-on-buzz-lightyears-space-ranger-spin/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Permits filed for demo inside Wonders of Life

http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/permit-filed-for-gutting-of-wonders-of-life-pavilion-at-epcot/


----------



## DBDiz

Anything on Disney+ yet?


----------



## rteetz

DBDiz said:


> Anything on Disney+ yet?


Doesn’t start until around 5PM EST I believe.


----------



## DBDiz

rteetz said:


> Doesn’t start until around 5PM EST I believe.



Ah, just saw that after I posted. Oops! Thanks for the update though.


----------



## jlundeen

TheMaxRebo said:


> This is kind of an interesting story ... a magicband was stolen in a home burglary and then a person wearing that stolen MB showed up in a ride photo taken on the Buzz Light Year Space Ranger Spin (not known if this is the burgler or got the band later)
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...graphed-on-buzz-lightyears-space-ranger-spin/


Well, I have lots of photo pass Buzz photos showing folks I don't know....  I think that ride is pretty glitchy for photos


----------



## BigRed98

DBDiz said:


> Anything on Disney+ yet?





rteetz said:


> Doesn’t start until around 5PM EST I believe.



Here's the Link to Listen Live: https://www.thewaltdisneycompany.com/investor-relations/


----------



## scrappinginontario

TheMaxRebo said:


> This is kind of an interesting story ... a magicband was stolen in a home burglary and then a person wearing that stolen MB showed up in a ride photo taken on the Buzz Light Year Space Ranger Spin (not known if this is the burgler or got the band later)
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...graphed-on-buzz-lightyears-space-ranger-spin/


  I'm curious as to how someone got into the park with another person's band, unless they switched it after entering the park?


----------



## BigRed98

Is there a dedicated Star Wars celebration thread or will the information and pictures be posted here and on the official SWGE threads? There's lots of pictures on the first order and resistance merchandise on twitter.


----------



## hakepb

jlundeen said:


> Well, I have lots of photo pass Buzz photos showing folks I don't know....  I think that ride is pretty glitchy for photos


True, but if he matches other ride photos, Buzz is probably the ride photo that shows the most face detail.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> I’ll be there!


well sure rub it in!


----------



## Mrs Geek

Alan Menken and Lin Manuel Miranda have started working on the music for live action Little Mermaid, it seems:

https://www.reddit.com/r/disney/com...have/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share


----------



## crvetter

hakepb said:


> True, but if he matches other ride photos, Buzz is probably the ride photo that shows the most face detail.


Let's just hope it isn't a case of a mistake on the ride adding it to their account. Else this guy has been publicly shamed for no reason. I would think someone that stole a magic band did so knowing what it was, else why would you ever take it and wear it to the park. Also assuming this person knew what it was what would be the reason? To use for ticket entitlements, it would provide 0 other benefits? Whenever I've gotten my fingerprint reset they always took a photo of me at the gate and specifically asked for ID to match the name on the ticket. Do they not do this still? Unless this is an extremely lucky thief 1) stole a MagicBand with a ticket on it and 2) Found a Turnstile that wasn't using fingerprints.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> This is kind of an interesting story ... a magicband was stolen in a home burglary and then a person wearing that stolen MB showed up in a ride photo taken on the Buzz Light Year Space Ranger Spin (not known if this is the burgler or got the band later)
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...graphed-on-buzz-lightyears-space-ranger-spin/


Question: the people who the band belongs to shouldn't they have deactivated the band once it was noted stolen? Wouldn't that have prevented it being used for anything?

I don't usually push for that sort of thing because it's not necessarily well-known but if they knew the band was stolen (which would ordinarily be a small detail), seems like they would want to report that to Disney or discuss with Disney what to do. I know you can in your MDE account deactivate a band.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Question: the people who the band belongs to shouldn't they have deactivated the band once it was noted stolen? Wouldn't that have prevented it being used for anything?
> 
> I don't usually push for that sort of thing because it's not necessarily well-known but if they knew the band was stolen (which would ordinarily be a small detail), seems like they would want to report that to Disney or discuss with Disney what to do. I know you can in your MDE account deactivate a band.



If they thought of it ... honestly not sure what else was stolen but if my home was burgled not sure if deactivating my MB would be the first thing on my mind

Also, not sure if deactivating the band would stop it from capturing ride photos - honestly not sure.  I know you can't reasign a band so not sure what deactivating it really does


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

BigRed98 said:


> Is there a dedicated Star Wars celebration thread or will the information and pictures be posted here and on the official SWGE threads? There's lots of pictures on the first order and resistance merchandise on twitter.



I was also wondering this.

The rise ride vehicle reminds me of a smaller great movie ride vehicle.


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> Is there a dedicated Star Wars celebration thread or will the information and pictures be posted here and on the official SWGE threads? There's lots of pictures on the first order and resistance merchandise on twitter.


I suppose I could start a thread here later today. I will have SWGE specific stuff on the SWGE threads. May be tougher for me being at the actual event for once though.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BigRed98 said:


> Is there a dedicated Star Wars celebration thread or will the information and pictures be posted here and on the official SWGE threads? There's lots of pictures on the first order and resistance merchandise on twitter.





OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I was also wondering this.
> 
> The rise ride vehicle reminds me of a smaller great movie ride vehicle.





rteetz said:


> I suppose I could start a thread here later today. I will have SWGE specific stuff on the SWGE threads. May be tougher for me being at the actual event for once though.




I started a thread and will try to keep it updates as much as I can ... I see it more for us to just chatter about stuff going on and that big news would still be posted to this thread and Galaxy's Edge relevant information would still be posted in the SWGE subforum

https://www.disboards.com/threads/star-wars-celebration-chicago-april-11-15-2019.3744651/


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> This is kind of an interesting story ... a magicband was stolen in a home burglary and then a person wearing that stolen MB showed up in a ride photo taken on the Buzz Light Year Space Ranger Spin (not known if this is the burgler or got the band later)
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...graphed-on-buzz-lightyears-space-ranger-spin/


Update on this 

https://twitter.com/winterparkpd/status/1116426707861409792?s=21


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Update on this
> 
> https://twitter.com/winterparkpd/status/1116426707861409792?s=21



ugh, kinda sucks to get that guys photo out there then - I know it said they didn't know if he was the one who committed the crime and stuff, but still seemed to imply he was associated with it somehow

Mostly posted it as I thought it was interesting connection to the MB technology - but sort of feel bad now


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> If they thought of it ... honestly not sure what else was stolen but if my home was burgled not sure if deactivating my MB would be the first thing on my mind
> 
> Also, not sure if deactivating the band would stop it from capturing ride photos - honestly not sure.  I know you can't reasign a band so not sure what deactivating it really does


I wasn't saying anything against the people. Obviously. 

I had a response all typed out but nevermind as I don't want to go back and forth


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I wasn't saying anything against the people. Obviously.
> 
> I had a response all typed out but nevermind as I don't want to go back and forth



I didn't take it that way - if I came off that I did, then my apologies

Might be one of those conversations where tone is not coming through properly in written form


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> I didn't take it that way - if I came off that I did, then my apologies
> 
> Might be one of those conversations where tone is not coming through properly in written form


Oh no worries at all


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Lauren Abrahams Set In Executive Veep Post At Disney Live Action Film Group

‘Love, Simon’ TV Series Based On Movie In Works At Disney+ With ‘This Is Us’ EPs


----------



## dina444444

The Investor Day webcast has begun which is to include Disney+ details.


----------



## dina444444

Disney+ will be the ad free subscription model like Netflix.

There is potential for Hulu, ESPN+, and Disney+ to be available at a bundled rate.


----------



## fatmanatee

rteetz said:


> Update on this
> 
> https://twitter.com/winterparkpd/status/1116426707861409792?s=21


My first thought upon seeing this was that the thief sold the wristband and whoever bought it had no idea about the story behind it but... it sounds like it was a random glitch? Is that possible? But yeah it made more sense to me that a burglar would dump it and wash their hands of the whole thing instead of showing up and going on rides with it.

(note that I've never used these wristbands so I have no idea about their capabilities beyond the basics)


----------



## OKW Lover

scrappinginontario said:


> I'm curious as to how someone got into the park with another person's band, unless they switched it after entering the park?


I don't think they used it to get in the park.  Only that they were carrying it with them.


----------



## AurumPunzel

TheMaxRebo said:


> This is kind of an interesting story ... a magicband was stolen in a home burglary and then a person wearing that stolen MB showed up in a ride photo taken on the Buzz Light Year Space Ranger Spin (not known if this is the burgler or got the band later)
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...graphed-on-buzz-lightyears-space-ranger-spin/


This is making me think that this is the first crime to involve the MagicBand ever since they were first introduced years ago.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Disney Investor Day: Bob Iger Declares “Strength & Optimism” Fuels Fox-Owning Mouse House & New Streaming Services


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

dina444444 said:


> Disney+ will be the ad free subscription model like Netflix.
> 
> There is potential for Hulu, ESPN+, and Disney+ to be available at a bundled rate.


I don't know that we would get Disney+ but I'm glad that they aren't deciding (at least right now) to do different tiers with one being commercial free and one not.


----------



## rteetz

Disney Plus news should be coming soon.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

‘The Sandlot’ Series In Development At Disney+

Hulu CEO Randy Freer Offers Updated Strategic View To Disney Investors


----------



## rteetz

Disney says they have more than 1 billion true fans. People who do more than just casually like something.


----------



## rteetz

Marvel films have averaged roughly 1 billion per film over the last 18 films.


----------



## jlundeen

AurumPunzel said:


> This is making me think that this is the first crime to involve the MagicBand ever since they were first introduced years ago.


I'm not convinced that the photo was of the thief.  As I said in my first post a few pages back,  I have many photos of people I don't know in my photo pass trip pictures from Buzz....almost from every trip in the last few years.  They were not wearing one of our bands.  The photo pass ride system, particularly on this ride where the photo is automatic, often messes up.

What possible use could someone use an unknown person's band for without having access to their MDE?


----------



## rteetz

Cumulative Box office is 37+ billion since 2006.


----------



## dina444444

Disney+ content will be available for offline download watching.


----------



## dina444444

They are starting to show the app interface/layout.


----------



## rteetz

Disney+ will be available on Smart TV, smart phones, tablets, and computers.


----------



## rteetz

Disney - Pixar - Marvel - Star Wars - Nat Geo

All available on the main screen.


----------



## rteetz

Disney is showcasing the original SW trilogies on this service.


----------



## rteetz

Fans of Lizzie McGuire will be able to see it on Disney+


----------



## rteetz

Disney+ will have a short series called Forky asks a question from the new character in Toy Story 4.


----------



## dina444444

I'm getting excited for this service. I will be a day one subscriber.


----------



## rteetz

Captain Marvel will be available at launch on Disney+


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> I'm getting excited for this service. I will be a day one subscriber.


Same!


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> Fans of Lizzie McGuire will be able to see it on Disney+


I like that they are putting the back catalog on the service. I hope the old DCOM movies are included.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> Disney is showcasing the original SW trilogies on this service.



The original original trilogies or the special editions??


----------



## rteetz

New Nat Geo original "The World According to Jeff Goldblum"


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> The original original trilogies or the special editions??


They didn't specify.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> They didn't specify.



Bleh.


----------



## rteetz

Mandalorian and Lady and the Tramp will be available at launch!


----------



## rteetz

You can have multiple profiles like Netflix and there are parental controls.


----------



## dina444444

Downloading will be unlimited so long as you are a subscriber.


----------



## rteetz

Disney+ available on game consoles and more such as Playstation and Roku TV.


----------



## dina444444

Roku and PS4 will have the App at launch. They are confident that they will have a full array of devices available at launch.


----------



## dina444444

Most 3rd party deals expire in the next 4 years for international rights.


----------



## dina444444

Disney+ is on a 2 year launch model for international markets.


----------



## rteetz

Disney+ will launch in the US in Q1 Fiscal 2020 so sometime after October 1st, 2019.


----------



## rteetz

They believe they will get 95% of their target audience


----------



## rteetz

Disney is working with Disney Parks, Visa Card members, and DVC to promote this service. They believe they will get into 100 million households.


----------



## rteetz

Jennifer Lee on stage now


----------



## rteetz

13 film signature animated film collection will be available on day 1!


----------



## crazy4wdw

dina444444 said:


> I'm getting excited for this service. I will be a day one subscriber.





rteetz said:


> Same!



Add me to the list!!!


----------



## rteetz

Frozen 2 will be on Disney+ in Summer 2020.


----------



## rteetz

Audience getting a peak at Frozen 2


----------



## rteetz

Pete Doctor on stage now


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> 13 film signature animated film collection will be available on day 1!


Which collection of movies is this? I had to shut the broadcast off for a moment.


----------



## rteetz

Pixar theatrical shorts will be available on Disney+ at launch.


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> Which collection of movies is this?


Old classics such as Snow White or 101 Dalmatians.


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> Old classics such as Snow White or 101 Dalmatians.


Ah, I take it from licensing deals it's going to take time for the whole catalog to make it on the platform.


----------



## rteetz

Avengers Endgame will be in Disney+ in its first year.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

‘The Act’ Crime Anthology Sets New Subscribers-To-Series Record For Hulu


----------



## rteetz

Kathleen Kennedy on stage now. Must fly out quickly after this for Celebration!


----------



## dina444444

At launch the first 2 Star Wars trilogies, Force Awakens, and Rouge One at launch. Rest of films to be added in the first year.


----------



## rteetz

All 6 of the first two trilogies of Star Wars films will be available at launch and TFA and TLJ. The rest will come later.


----------



## rteetz

Jon Favreau on stage!


----------



## Eeyore daily

I heard it’s supposed to be $6.99/month?


----------



## rteetz

Eeyore daily said:


> I heard it’s supposed to be $6.99/month?


Nothing announced yet.


----------



## rteetz

Audience getting a peak at The Mandalorian.


----------



## rteetz

Lion King will be on Disney+ in its first year.


----------



## rteetz

Here is an image of what Disney+ looks like. 

https://twitter.com/RobertIger/status/1116468755180036096


----------



## rteetz

New Disney+ original called Noelle. It is a Christmas themed film.


----------



## rteetz

Timmy Failure coming to Disney+ based on the books.


----------



## rteetz

Stargirl coming to Disney+ based on the novel.


----------



## rteetz

Togo another original film based on a sled dog story on Disney+


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> Stargirl coming to Disney+ based on the novel.


I'm surprised it took this long for that YA novel to get developed into something.


----------



## hakepb

rteetz said:


> Avengers Endgame will be in Disney+ in its first year.


Good!
(As a reference, Infinity War was released on Netflix on Christmas Day, so I wouldn’t expect Disney+ to take longer)


----------



## rteetz

President of National Geographic now on stage.


----------



## hakepb

rteetz said:


> Here is an image of what Disney+ looks like.
> 
> https://twitter.com/RobertIger/status/1116468755180036096


Nice!
And I love this reply
https://twitter.com/xodameron/status/1116473539656286208?s=21


----------



## rteetz

National Geographic is showcasing animal rescues and much more through Epcot and Animal Kingdom!


----------



## Irish_Mike

Love Simon sequel series coming to Disney+. Very excited for this

https://tvline.com/2019/04/11/love-simon-tv-series-disney-streaming-service/


----------



## rteetz

Over 5000+ hours of Disney Channel content and over 100+ original Disney channel movies!


----------



## rteetz

New Phineas and Ferb movie based around Candice being abducted!


----------



## rteetz

High School Musical: The Musical is a series based on a high school performing High School Musical. Lol


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> High School Musical: The Musical is a series based on a high school performing High School Musical. Lol




I see it is officially called "High School Musical: The Musical: The Series" 

eh, I'll wait for the book ... or the movie based on the book


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> Over 5000+ hours of Disney Channel content and over 100+ original Disney channel movies!


Yay for DCOM. I hope my favorites like Smart House and Zenon are included.


----------



## rteetz

Disney really has gone all in on Disney+. An incredible library of content and much more coming. 

I do wonder how this will impact subscriptions to other services. I am definitely considering giving up Netflix for this.


----------



## afan

dina444444 said:


> Zenon are included.



This was my first thought too!  I'd also like the 90's MMC to be on, that would be awesome.


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> Yay for DCOM. I hope my favorites like Smart House and Zenon are included.


Yes I miss those movies!


----------



## rteetz

Several Fox films will be on Disney+ such as Sound of Music and Rookie of the Year.


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> Disney really has gone all in on Disney+. An incredible library of content and much more coming.
> 
> I do wonder how this will impact subscriptions to other services. I am definitely considering giving up Netflix for this.


I won't give up Netflix. I like the originals too much on there and the 3rd party content they license, like Criminal Minds and Weeds. Speaking of Criminal Minds, it will be interesting to see where it ends up after this year since it's co-owned by Disney and CBS.

I'm willing to pay for Netflix, Disney+, and Hulu in addition to Amazon.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Disney really has gone all in on Disney+. An incredible library of content and much more coming.
> 
> I do wonder how this will impact subscriptions to other services. I am definitely considering giving up Netflix for this.



especially depending on the rates of the bundles with Hulu.  Do that and get rid of Netflix.  We'll have to see but I am definitely going to get this


----------



## rteetz

Simpsons coming to Disney+! All 30 seasons.


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> Simpsons coming to Disney+!


That's a big deal.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Alan Tudyk To Reprise K-2SO Role In ‘Star Wars: Rogue One’ Disney+ Series With Diego Luna; ‘The Mandalorian’ Gets Launch Date


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Simpsons coming to Disney+! All 30 seasons.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> especially depending on the rates of the bundles with Hulu.  Do that and get rid of Netflix.  We'll have to see but I am definitely going to get this


For sure. I think I would spend more time watching these things than Netflix shows at this point. Other than Stranger Things I don't currently watch any Netflix originals.


----------



## rteetz

Disney+ will be $6.99 per month or $69.99 annually.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Disney+ will be $6.99 per month or $69.99 annually.



wow, that's really cheap compared to Netflix


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> Disney+ will be $6.99 per month or $69.99 annually.


That’s a great price.  Any word on the classic shorts or Wonderful World of Color?


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> That’s a great price.  Any word on the classic shorts or Wonderful World of Color?


No mention of them.


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> Disney+ will be $6.99 per month or $69.99 annually.


I like that they are doing the annual price, it's basically pay for 10 months get 2 free. Would be nice if Netflix, Hulu, and CBS All Access had that kind of offer.


----------



## dina444444

Launches November 12


----------



## rteetz

Disney CFO on stage now.


----------



## SaintsManiac

I will definitely be getting Disney+! I would pay for it for the year for sure.


----------



## rteetz

They believe there will be 60-90 million subscribers by Fiscal Year 2024.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Disney Announces Launch Date And Pricing For Disney+ Streaming Service


----------



## TheMaxRebo

You can go to https://preview.disneyplus.com/ to sign up for updates


----------



## rteetz

ESPN+ will be profitable in Fiscal 2023.


----------



## rteetz

Hulu to become profitable in Fiscal 2023 or 2024.


----------



## afan

rteetz said:


> Disney+ will be $6.99 per month or $69.99 annually.



My question is will I be able to use a Disney gift card for it because i can save more doing that.

As for netflix, I wait until the show I want is up, like the crown, then I do a free month either from an email offer of them trying to get me back or signing up again.  Sometimes I end up paying for a 2nd month but there's not enough on it that I want to watch.


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> Hulu to become profitable in Fiscal 2023 or 2024.


Hulu had to climb back from a big pit from how it started off to be able to make a profit.


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> Hulu had to climb back from a big pit from how it started off to be able to make a profit.


Yep currently operating at a loss.


----------



## BigRed98

I'm all in! November 12th is going to be stressful, what do I watch first.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> For sure. I think I would spend more time watching these things than Netflix shows at this point. Other than Stranger Things I don't currently watch any Netflix originals.


Netflix these days for me is some parts original and other parts random stuff. There's a whole lot of random things (lots of docuseries stuff) Netflix gets. And I find myself easily binge watching those random things. I fully admit those random things are likely very niche markets whereas the content on Disney+ aimed for a much wider audience.


----------



## rteetz

Bob Iger does expect to retire in 2021.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> wow, that's really cheap compared to Netflix


Remember though Netflix _used _to be cheaper than it was. It wasn't all that long ago it was $8.99 or so a month.

I'm wondering how long it will be before Disney raises the price. It could be several years though. It's not a bad price at all at the moment though


----------



## BigRed98

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Remember though Netflix _used _to be cheaper than it was. It wasn't all that long ago it was $8.99 or so a month.
> 
> I'm wondering how long it will be before Disney raises the price. It could be several years though. It's not a bad price at all at the moment though



The low price is just to get people to subscribe at first. Once they have there audience they will slowly raise the price and it will eventually reach to what Netflix is currently priced at.


----------



## dina444444

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Remember though Netflix _used _to be cheaper than it was. It wasn't all that long ago it was $8.99 or so a month.
> 
> I'm wondering how long it will be before Disney raises the price. It could be several years though. It's not a bad price at all at the moment though


Yeah, Netflix streaming was originally $7.99/month back when I first signed up eons ago.


----------



## rteetz

No intentions of including video games or such to Disney+


----------



## SinCityMMAFan

Love the price tag on Disney's new streaming service...but I think we all know that price tag won't last very long.  

I am for sure signing up for the year long package once it's available.  Worth ever penny IMO.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Remember though Netflix _used _to be cheaper than it was. It wasn't all that long ago it was $8.99 or so a month.
> 
> I'm wondering how long it will be before Disney raises the price. It could be several years though. It's not a bad price at all at the moment though



oh, i am sure it will go up - but even compared to Netflix starting price it is cheap, and even cheap at the annual rate

Even if it doubles it will still only be at where Netlfix is at now


----------



## hakepb

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Remember though Netflix _used _to be cheaper than it was. It wasn't all that long ago it was $8.99 or so a month.
> 
> I'm wondering how long it will be before Disney raises the price. It could be several years though. It's not a bad price at all at the moment though


Netflix still is $8.99 .. if you subscribe to the basic, 1 device, 480p streaming

Did they say the # of devices or video quality on Disney +?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> No intentions of including video games or such to Disney+



Any word on any discounts for Annual Pass holders or anything?  I seem to recall at one point in the past mention of trying to tie together the fans of the parks with fans of the movies, etc. more


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

dina444444 said:


> Yeah, Netflix streaming was originally $7.99/month back when I first signed up eons ago.


When I very first time did it it was $4.99 a month but I believe you were limited to 2 hours per month of streaming back then. Whew Netflix has come a long way since then lol.


----------



## rteetz

That is all folks!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

hakepb said:


> Netflix still is $8.99 .. if you subscribe to the basic, 1 device, 480p streaming
> 
> Did they say the # of devices or video quality on Disney +?


Oh I know. I would assume most people don't have that. They likely have at least HD 2 profiles which is the mid-tier. SD wouldn't be very good on a 55inch tv lol.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Any word on any discounts for Annual Pass holders or anything?  I seem to recall at one point in the past mention of trying to tie together the fans of the parks with fans of the movies, etc. more


They did mention a tie in with Parks and Resorts, DVC, Disney Visa Card members and what not but no specifics.


----------



## rteetz

hakepb said:


> Did they say the # of devices or video quality on Disney +?


No.


----------



## SG131

I think Netflix has run its course for me. They are making TOO much original content, so when I do find a show you like they cancel it after two seasons. There’s not enough quality there in the stuff I like to watch. I will be canceling in May when the price goes up. I can rely on Amazon Prime and sling tv until November.


----------



## larry47591

Well they did say when showing the app that captain marvel would be in 4k hdr


----------



## dina444444

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> When I very first time did it it was $4.99 a month but I believe you were limited to 2 hours per month of streaming back then. Whew Netflix has come a long way since then lol.


Yeah, $7.99 was the unlimited price for what is now their mid tier plan at like $11.99/month.


----------



## dina444444

larry47591 said:


> Well they did say when showing the app that captain marvel would be in 4k hdr


I think it's going to be highest resolution available depending on the offering since they did mention that. Old DCOM etc. are going to be maybe 720p max unless they get remastered for the service.


----------



## rteetz

We now have a Disney+ thread to keep that info there. 

Disney+ Launches November 12th


----------



## ksromack

crazy4wdw said:


> The _Star Wars 9_ Celebration panel, as with all major Star Wars events over the weekend, will be live-streamed on the official Star Wars YouTube channel and also on the Star Wars website


I wonder if this YouTube channel and starwars.com will be broadcasting the same content?



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Ooh, I also just watched Dumbo. Hadn't planned to, but we were late for Shazam so saw Dumbo instead.
> 
> Boyfriend and I actually really liked it. So... Yeah.
> 
> Dumbo was adorable.


His little eyes!  I really enjoyed Dumbo.



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The next round of Flower and Garden merchandise has arrived
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/photo...nd-garden-festival-merchandise-arrives-today/


I can never remember the difference between Limited Edition MBs and the Limited Release MBs.....and which ones do tricks when scanning at FP and front gate scanners?  



BigRed98 said:


> Here's the Link to Listen Live: https://www.thewaltdisneycompany.com/investor-relations/


That was so interesting.  We will definitely itely be getting this.



rteetz said:


> Old classics such as Snow White or 101 Dalmatians.


Song of the South?


----------



## rteetz

ksromack said:


> Song of the South?


That's likely a big fat no... Disney really doesn't like to talk about that film.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Appears that the man who was accused of stealing the Magic Band was identified in error.  

http://www.fox13news.com/news/flori...ets-photo-taken-on-theme-park-ride-police-say


----------



## rteetz

crazy4wdw said:


> Appears that the man who was accused of stealing the Magic Band was identified in error.
> 
> http://www.fox13news.com/news/flori...ets-photo-taken-on-theme-park-ride-police-say


Yep reported that but kind of got lost in the Disney+ news


----------



## SaharanTea

dina444444 said:


> At launch the first 2 Star Wars trilogies, Force Awakens, and Rouge One at launch. Rest of films to be added in the first year.



Your ability to _makeup_ titles has me seeing red.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> Fans of Lizzie McGuire will be able to see it on Disney+


I AM SCREAMING!!!!


----------



## soniam

The Pho said:


> That’s a great price.  Any word on the classic shorts or Wonderful World of Color?



I am so waiting for these, and the People and Places shows.



BigRed98 said:


> The low price is just to get people to subscribe at first. Once they have there audience they will slowly raise the price and it will eventually reach to what Netflix is currently priced at.



Netflix has to charge more, because they have to pay other studios for the rights to show the content that's not theirs. Disney owns all of this, so technically, they don't have as much base cost. However, I am sure they will get greedy.



crazy4wdw said:


> Appears that the man who was accused of stealing the Magic Band was identified in error.
> 
> http://www.fox13news.com/news/flori...ets-photo-taken-on-theme-park-ride-police-say



None of our Buzz Lightyear photos from our March trip and some from November got picked up right. It might have been the car in front or behind. I wonder if this is what happened.


----------



## Katrina Y

rteetz said:


> For sure. I think I would spend more time watching these things than Netflix shows at this point. Other than Stranger Things I don't currently watch any Netflix originals.


The Dragon Prince is a pretty good Netflix series.


----------



## splash327

soniam said:


> None of our Buzz Lightyear photos from our March trip and some from November got picked up right. It might have been the car in front or behind. I wonder if this is what happened.



But what if the code to link the band and photo is so bad that it could find the wrong band or account.   Think about it, instead of reading the wrong band (car ahead or behind) it's really getting some other account and putting the photo there.   As a software engineer I can see the possibility that they put photos randomly in accounts.


----------



## soniam

splash327 said:


> But what if the code to link the band and photo is so bad that it could find the wrong band or account.   Think about it, instead of reading the wrong band (car ahead or behind) it's really getting some other account and putting the photo there.   As a software engineer I can see the possibility that they put photos randomly in accounts.



That's possible too. However, it was only happening on Buzz Lightyear, which makes me think it was a hardware problem at that attraction. I would think if it was software it wouldn't matter which attraction it was. All of our other photos were fine or nonexistent (1 on SDD).


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Disney+ Full List Of Programming: Streaming Service’s Series, Movies, Specials & More


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS - Disney Ticket Center now open at Disney Springs


----------



## Mika02

Can't explain to you how excited I am that this will be affordable my kids have been telling me we have to have it and I really couldn't disagree with them. 

They were super upset that all the Disney content was moved off of Netflix. 

I'll gladly pay that 1st years price. Netflix I think needs to come down in its pricing with its current model.


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> Simpsons coming to Disney+! All 30 seasons.



Ok sold.


----------



## bluecastle

It might have been mentioned in a link, or maybe I just missed it, but is the 6.99 a month commercial-free? I can't stand the commercials on the Disney channel and I love my commercial-free Hulu (it's not cheap, but to me it's worth it). I am hoping for Disney Plus to be an add-on or bundled with Hulu, but I will only get it if there are no interruptions or annoying graphics on the screen.


----------



## rteetz

bluecastle said:


> It might have been mentioned in a link, or maybe I just missed it, but is the 6.99 a month commercial-free? I can't stand the commercials on the Disney channel and I love my commercial-free Hulu (it's not cheap, but to me it's worth it). I am hoping for Disney Plus to be an add-on or bundled with Hulu, but I will only get it if there are no interruptions or annoying graphics on the screen.


Yes ad free.


----------



## writerguyfl

SG131 said:


> I think Netflix has run its course for me. They are making TOO much original content, so when I do find a show you like they cancel it after two seasons. There's not enough quality there in the stuff I like to watch. I will be canceling in May when the price goes up. I can rely on Amazon Prime and sling tv until November.



Netflix also has really draconian clauses for their original series.  When Netflix (inevitably?) cancels a show after only 2 or 3 seasons, they ban other streaming services from picking up the show for X years.  (The number of years varies based on the specific contract.)

That's the position that the reimagined version of One Day at a Time is facing.  Netflix canceled the show and the creators/producers reportedly found them a new home elsewhere.  Because of the clause in the contract, that's not allowed.  So, the show is basically dead.

I'm hopefully that the "Hollywood" power players will exert their power to force Netflix to abandon this sort of clause.  I have no problem with non-compete if it's to protect active shows from getting stolen by rivals.  But, if Netflix is the one that cancels a show, they shouldn't be able to stop it from appearing elsewhere.

Full Disclosure: A friend of a friend worked on One Day at a Time.  She lost her job because Netflix refused to let the show move to a different streaming service.


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> We now have a Disney+ thread to keep that info there.
> 
> Disney+ Launches November 12th


Hey Ryan:  This link is not working.


----------



## rteetz

crazy4wdw said:


> Hey Ryan:  This link is not working.


https://www.disboards.com/threads/disney-launches-november-12th.3744694/unread


----------



## SJMajor67

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney+ Full List Of Programming: Streaming Service’s Series, Movies, Specials & More



This is going to be similar to being on the cruise, where there are dedicated channels to live action movies, classic movies and animated movies, except all in one place, with much more content!


----------



## hertamaniac

crazy4wdw said:


> Hey Ryan:  This link is not working.



I got it....well played.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

this may have gotten overshadowed by the other news, but Iger did mention to Bloomberg yesterday that they will be taking a "hiatus" for Star Wars movies after Episode IX comes out

https://www.ign.com/articles/2019/0...-go-on-a-bit-of-a-hiatus-following-episode-ix


----------



## Bay Max

I wonder how good of a job Disney will do in developing apps for all of the major brands of smart TVs.  I have an LG and there are some streaming services that I can't use because they haven't developed an app for LG.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> this may have gotten overshadowed by the other news, but Iger did mention to Bloomberg yesterday that they will be taking a "hiatus" for Star Wars movies after Episode IX comes out
> 
> https://www.ign.com/articles/2019/0...-go-on-a-bit-of-a-hiatus-following-episode-ix


Still Star Wars content coming though with Disney+. Several Star Wars series will be on there.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Still Star Wars content coming though with Disney+. Several Star Wars series will be on there.



oh absolutely - just hadn't seen that mention specifically about new movies elsewhere


----------



## Iowamomof4

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> this may have gotten overshadowed by the other news, but Iger did mention to Bloomberg yesterday that they will be taking a "hiatus" for Star Wars movies after Episode IX comes out
> 
> https://www.ign.com/articles/2019/0...-go-on-a-bit-of-a-hiatus-following-episode-ix



I've been expecting this, but I don't like it. I'm happy about the new content coming to Disney+, but nothing beats seeing a SW movie on the big screen.


----------



## hakepb

Bay Max said:


> I wonder how good of a job Disney will do in developing apps for all of the major brands of smart TVs.  I have an LG and there are some streaming services that I can't use because they haven't developed an app for LG.


That was an interesting part of the Apple TV Plus announcement last month, that Apple would be making apps for LG , Sony, Visio and Samsung TV’s.

I wouldn’t be that confident about Disney Plus since there’s not an ESPN app on my LG.

BTW, I currently use a Fire TV stick to watch ESPN streaming on my TV.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


>



Totally not jealous of the people that are going to the Celebration ... nope, not one bit 

[he kept telling himself]


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Iowamomof4 said:


> I've been expecting this, but I don't like it. I'm happy about the new content coming to Disney+, but nothing beats seeing a SW movie on the big screen.



I think it depends how long of a hiatus  ... I think they feel they got burned by having Solo come out 6 months after Last Jedi and so they know that a little bit of absence makes the heart grow fonder ...

... and obviously also want to push eyeballs (and $) to the streaming service.   So if it is like a 3 or 4 year break I think ok, but hopefully not like 20


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Totally not jealous of the people that are going to the Celebration ... nope, not one bit
> 
> [he kept telling himself]


Can’t wait to see this tomorrow!


----------



## nkosiek

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think it depends how long of a hiatus  ... I think they feel they got burned by having Solo come out 6 months after Last Jedi and so they know that a little bit of absence makes the heart grow fonder ...
> 
> ... and obviously also want to push eyeballs (and $) to the streaming service.   So if it is like a 3 or 4 year break I think ok, but hopefully not like 20


I'm thinking 2 to 2.5 years. They've got their directors lined up, they are just working on other projects. I could see something in end f 2021 or summer of 22.


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> Disney is showcasing the original SW trilogies on this service.


The real originals, or the fake originals?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

nkosiek said:


> I'm thinking 2 to 2.5 years. They've got their directors lined up, they are just working on other projects. I could see something in end f 2021 or summer of 22.



If it's that, that's almost not much of a break at all - but I would be fine with it if the movies are compelling


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OSUZorba said:


> The real originals, or the fake originals?



"Now see the awful, awful CGI added on your giant 4k screen in your own home, where no one can see you cry!!!"


----------



## nkosiek

TheMaxRebo said:


> If it's that, that's almost not much of a break at all - but I would be fine with it if the movies are compelling


It's still a break after we've had 5 in the last 3.5 years. 

It's interesting to me, in that most people don't get MCU'ed out but they do get Star Wars'ed out.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Disney Stock Explodes As Wall Street Marvels At Company’s Streaming Plans


----------



## dina444444

*News*

How Disney+ Could Raise the Stakes in the Streaming Wars


----------



## TheMaxRebo

nkosiek said:


> It's still a break after we've had 5 in the last 3.5 years.
> 
> It's interesting to me, in that most people don't get MCU'ed out but they do get Star Wars'ed out.



yeah agreed

and that topic has come up before - why are people ok with 3-4 Marvel movies a year but one a year for Star Wars is too much

I think a lot has to do with the fact the Marvel films focus on different characters and have different tones to them

Also, I think people built up the "new" Star Wars movies in their heads while the MCU was built more organically and people are just able to go along for the ride more


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

nkosiek said:


> It's still a break after we've had 5 in the last 3.5 years.
> 
> It's interesting to me, in that most people don't get MCU'ed out but they do get Star Wars'ed out.



Marvel does a good job diversifying their movies.

Look at guardians and ant man.

Guardians is an epic space Western type.

Ant Man is more of a comedy heist movie.

Superheroes in each, but very different tones.


----------



## hakepb

nkosiek said:


> It's still a break after we've had 5 in the last 3.5 years.
> 
> It's interesting to me, in that most people don't get MCU'ed out but they do get Star Wars'ed out.


Kevin Feige is a huge reason.  
From what I’ve read, Kevin grew up a huge Marvel comic book fan, and would spend days after school discussing all aspects of Marvel comics with friends. In other words, Kevin knows why the Marvel comics make a great story and isn’t the typical Hollywood-type neutering a story.


----------



## jknezek

Iowamomof4 said:


> I've been expecting this, but I don't like it. I'm happy about the new content coming to Disney+, but nothing beats seeing a SW movie on the big screen.


Yeah... but that only applies if they make good ones...


nkosiek said:


> It's still a break after we've had 5 in the last 3.5 years.
> 
> *It's interesting to me, in that most people don't get MCU'ed out but they do get Star Wars'ed out.*




Something of a different animal. I think people do get MCU'd out, but the storylines have enough variation that you don't have to go to all of them to understand what is happening. Star Wars is different. If you skip a movie in a trilogy, it is hard to understand what is going on. Although, I think that pattern is going to be mostly broken with Episode IX. I think Abrams is going to do a darn good job of pulling the story back the way he envisioned it, and Episode VIII is going to be an awkward outlier with little relevance other than one major character death. 

There was absolutely nothing that Episode VIII added that can't be worked around. Rey's parents? Ren lied. No help? It arrived too late. Leia alive? Well... oops. Luke dead... sticking point. The Jedi gone? Eh, lots of them could be floating around in the Unknown Regions. Snoke dead and irrelevant with no backstory? Can be fixed. They brought back Maul. Phasma dead? Maybe not. We just saw her fall. The Resistance down to its last 20 people? Probably not. It's a galaxy of hundreds of trillions. 

If Abrams chooses, he can make Rian Johnson's movie completely irrelevant to the arc. 

But to your point, if you skip Ant Man, no harm no foul really. Same with Hulk, or Ragnarok. There are some seminal MCU movies that would be hard to miss, but there are plenty you could choose not to see. And they appeal differently. Star Wars is more of the same. Ragnarok and First Avenger are completely different types of movies. That is something MCU has done well. Even the Star Wars stories didn't really create "new". I like them both, yes I've seen Solo 3 times and I think it is quite good, but they are still the same universe, same ideas, same tech, same filmography, etc. MCU doesn't work that way. I love Ragnarok. I love the first GotG. I didn't bother to see Ant Man or Ant Man and Wasp in the theaters. In fact, I don't think I've seen the first one at all. I skipped The Incredible Hulk. Didn't see the first Thor until about 3 years later. Still haven't seen the whole Dark World movie. Totally skipped Iron Man 2. And that's ok. I get MCU fatigue and there are plenty of chances to miss them.


----------



## firefly_ris

Bay Max said:


> I wonder how good of a job Disney will do in developing apps for all of the major brands of smart TVs.  I have an LG and there are some streaming services that I can't use because they haven't developed an app for LG.



Yeah, I gave up on my "smart" TV (Also an LG) a few months after I bought it. Slow and poor app support. Fire Stick or Roku stick.


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah agreed
> 
> and that topic has come up before - why are people ok with 3-4 Marvel movies a year but one a year for Star Wars is too much
> 
> I think a lot has to do with the fact the Marvel films focus on different characters and have different tones to them
> 
> Also, I think people built up the "new" Star Wars movies in their heads while the MCU was built more organically and people are just able to go along for the ride more



Honestly I don’t think fatigue is the issue at all.  We’ve been saturated with Star Wars in pop culture for decades.  It’s everywhere and has been for my entire life.  People aren’t tired of Star Wars.  Solo failed for other reasons, partially being unnecessary, partially the recasting, partially people being angry about 8 still.   People are still incredibly excited for Galaxy’s Edge and Star Wars in general.  The direction is the issue, not fatigue in my mind.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Minnie Mouse popcorn bucket now available at MK

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photos-ne...-popcorn-bucket-arrives-at-the-magic-kingdom/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
DHS update 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photo-rep...rk-rearranged-shops-and-construction-updates/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Pho said:


> Honestly I don’t think fatigue is the issue at all.  We’ve been saturated with Star Wars in pop culture for decades.  It’s everywhere and has been for my entire life.  People aren’t tired of Star Wars.  Solo failed for other reasons, partially being unnecessary, partially the recasting, partially people being angry about 8 still.   People are still incredibly excited for Galaxy’s Edge and Star Wars in general.  The direction is the issue, not fatigue in my mind.



I think that is fair and definitely at least part of it ... I will say I am trying to answer I question I don't really identify with as I was not tired of them and saw Solo opening weekend, etc.

I do think the timing of Solo wasn't ideal - partly because it came out not too long after Last Jedi but also because it came out close to other big tentpole movies and people only have so many $ to spend on movies and that combined with some negative backlash from Last Jedi and people not feeling Solo was truly necessary sort of set it up to fail (at least by Star Wars standards)


----------



## David Gardner

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Permits filed for demo inside Wonders of Life
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/permit-filed-for-gutting-of-wonders-of-life-pavilion-at-epcot/



Curious about this. At one point it says that it "isn't a demolition of the interior," but later that the building "will be  a shell when work is done". Am I missing something, or is that contradictory?


----------



## saskdw

Couple of questions, not sure if they were answered.

Is the Disney streaming service being launched in Canada as well or only the US?

Will it stream in Dolby Vision and Dolby Atmos like Netflix? Or is it crappy regular quality picture and sound?

Edit: I didn't see the dedicated thread, move my post if you want.


----------



## rteetz

David Gardner said:


> Curious about this. At one point it says that it "isn't a demolition of the interior," but later that the building "will be  a shell when work is done". Am I missing something, or is that contradictory?


The building itself isn’t going anywhere. The inside is being completely redone.


----------



## rteetz

saskdw said:


> Couple of questions, not sure if they were answered.
> 
> Is the Disney streaming service being launched in Canada as well or only the US?
> 
> Will it stream in Dolby Vision and Dolby Atmos like Netflix? Or is it crappy regular quality picture and sound?


US is first everyone else will come later. 

Unknown on the second part.


----------



## tlmadden73

The Pho said:


> Honestly I don’t think fatigue is the issue at all.  We’ve been saturated with Star Wars in pop culture for decades.  It’s everywhere and has been for my entire life.  People aren’t tired of Star Wars.  Solo failed for other reasons, partially being unnecessary, partially the recasting, partially people being angry about 8 still.   People are still incredibly excited for Galaxy’s Edge and Star Wars in general.  The direction is the issue, not fatigue in my mind.


Agree . .it is not Star Wars fatigue. It was purely episode 8. 

Episode 8 made it painfully obvious that they didn't have a story arc planned for the next trilogy. It took everything that was built up in VII and tossed it out the window except the characters. Then they just handed over the reins to Rian and said "take it from there" ... starting the story from scratch.  Throw in Rian trying to turn Star Wars on its side (by making it "hip" and "unpredictable" and "unconventional") .. it was just a hot mess. There are articles all over about how Rian just took VIII in a different direction from what JJ started in Force Awakens -- that is not how you make a trilogy. You don't just "make it up as you go". You don't need a director who wants to "make it his own" when making a film about an established film franchise and trilogy. I literally felt that the director of VIII was trying to thumb his nose at the fans (starting with the lightsaber toss over the cliff) with some of the writing/plot choices in the movie.

Solo wasn't a bad movie - it was what I expected out of a Star Wars movie - but it came way too soon after the Last Jedi and it thus was doomed for failure among general audiences. If it came out in December .. it probably would have done MUCH better. 

As a Star Wars fan .. i am still very excited about Galaxy's Edge and Star Wars TV shows .. etc. Star Wars is more than just the 'base' movies. It's about the universe that was created in those movies .. and the stuff that spawns from that (books, TV shows, theme park attractions, etc.)


----------



## rteetz




----------



## adam.adbe

tlmadden73 said:


> Agree . .it is not Star Wars fatigue. It was purely episode 8.
> 
> Episode 8 made it painfully obvious that they didn't have a story arc planned for the next trilogy. It took everything that was built up in VII and tossed it out the window except the characters. Then they just handed over the reins to Rian and said "take it from there" ... starting the story from scratch.  Throw in Rian trying to turn Star Wars on its side (by making it "hip" and "unpredictable" and "unconventional") .. it was just a hot mess. There are articles all over about how Rian just took VIII in a different direction from what JJ started in Force Awakens -- that is not how you make a trilogy. You don't just "make it up as you go". You don't need a director who wants to "make it his own" when making a film about an established film franchise and trilogy. I literally felt that the director of VIII was trying to thumb his nose at the fans (starting with the lightsaber toss over the cliff) with some of the writing/plot choices in the movie.



I wish Johnson had been given Solo, and Howard had been given Ep 8.  Both movies would likely have been much better.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Minnie Mouse popcorn bucket now available at MK
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photos-ne...-popcorn-bucket-arrives-at-the-magic-kingdom/



Wonder how many my wife, daughter and Grandtinker think they fit in the Rogue on the way home?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


>




Thanks - now if it wouldn't throw an error on my every 30 secs that would be great, k, thanks


----------



## Iowamomof4

Four minutes late! What are they waiting for?! lol


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


>


Thanks! Great way to spend my lunch!


----------



## SaharanTea

adam.adbe said:


> I wish Johnson had been given Solo, and Howard had been given Ep 8.  Both movies would likely have been much better.



That actually sounds like it would have been a good idea.  Where were you three years ago?


----------



## SaharanTea

tlmadden73 said:


> Agree . .it is not Star Wars fatigue. It was purely episode 8.



Right.  As I've seen others say, it wasn't a quantity problem.  It was a quality problem.  Personally, I agree with that take.

MCU does a tremendous job of balancing things that appeal to the core fans and also offering things in a way that appeals to mass audiences.  I don't get tired of MCU movies because even the worst ones are still pretty decent, and the best ones are just fantastic (to me at least).

I'm a lifelong Star Wars fan, but my enthusiasm has been gutted.  I'm not that excited for Galaxy's Edge, partly because of Episode 8 and partly because I'm uneasy about what it's introduction is going to do to the rest of WDW.  I haven't even watched Solo yet.  I'm hoping Episode 9 wins me back.  I don't think it would take much, but I'm also surprised at how much damage Episode 8 did to my fandom.  We'll see.


----------



## skier_pete

It still amazes me the dislike of Last Jedi. Of all my real world friends - all but one of them LOVED Last Jedi.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> It still amazes me the dislike of Last Jedi. Of all my real world friends - all but one of them LOVED Last Jedi.



I think it is a very vocal minority (though not like a 0.0001% minority, but still a minority) - even in the threads and tweets I saw about the Star Wars Celebration the movie I see getting a ton of love is Last Jedi with people saying it is their favorite, etc.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

New Bar and Lounge Will Evoke ‘Beauty and the Beast’ at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa


----------



## SaharanTea

********** said:


> It still amazes me the dislike of Last Jedi. Of all my real world friends - all but one of them LOVED Last Jedi.





TheMaxRebo said:


> I think it is a very vocal minority (though not like a 0.0001% minority, but still a minority) - even in the threads and tweets I saw about the Star Wars Celebration the movie I see getting a ton of love is Last Jedi with people saying it is their favorite, etc.



I know plenty of people that liked it, but I know more that don't.  My 11-year-old son liked it.  Most of the older fans I know did not.  There's no wrong answer, just opinions.

I will say I don't get the impression it's a vocal minority.  Rotten Tomatoes has it at a 44% audience score.  That's pretty abysmal.  I'd be willing to go 50-50, but that's the best I can do.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Aulani, A Disney Resort and Spa, Welcomes StellaLou, a Dancing Bunny Friend of Duffy


----------



## rteetz




----------



## dina444444

*News*

Critic's Notebook: Disney+ Price Point Just Made the Streaming Wars Really Hurt


----------



## birostick

Star Wars - the Rise of Skywalker


----------



## JaxDad

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Aulani, A Disney Resort and Spa, Welcomes StellaLou, a Dancing Bunny Friend of Duffy


StellaLou is pretty daring, going around topless. They could have at least given her a little coconut bikini top...


----------



## rteetz

birostick said:


> Star Wars - the Rise of Skywalker


The Emperor is back!


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> The Emperor is back!



What happened to letting the past die?


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> What happened to letting the past die?


The past doesn’t ever go away lol


----------



## adam.adbe

The Pho said:


> What happened to letting the past die?



Kylo is pretty clueless?


----------



## SaharanTea

rteetz said:


>



Here I am just talking about my disappointment about the direction of Star Wars, and one little teaser trailer later, and I'm thinking I might have been a bit premature.

(To be fair, I did say they could easily win me back.  We'll see.)


----------



## jade1

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think it is a very vocal minority (though not like a 0.0001% minority, but still a minority) - even in the threads and tweets I saw about the Star Wars Celebration the movie I see getting a ton of love is Last Jedi with people saying it is their favorite, etc.



Did they boo Rian at this when JJ talked about him and 8? Sure seemed like it, but I kinda had it on in the background.


----------



## tlmadden73

SaharanTea said:


> Here I am just talking about my disappointment about the direction of Star Wars, and one little teaser trailer later, and I'm thinking I might have been a bit premature.
> 
> (To be fair, I did say they could easily win me back.  We'll see.)


Ditto. The directions Rian Johnson took with the Last Jedi looks to be corrected. 
1) You may get a real backstory of Rey's parents
2) Kylo gets his helmet back making him a menacing villain again.
3) The new characters adventure together on many different planets.. and not just a silly "space chase" for 3/4 of the movie. 
4) The Emperor (or Snoke) is back? Or at least some backround into one or both of them. 

The Last Jedi tried WAAAAAY too hard to "kill off" the past and the ties to the old movies to be "different" and set it apart. Apparently, Rian's own arrogance to put his own "stamp" on the movie.


----------



## firefly_ris

Um, yup, I'll see that one. 


"No one's ever really gone."


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> Disney really has gone all in on Disney+. An incredible library of content and much more coming.
> 
> I do wonder how this will impact subscriptions to other services. I am definitely considering giving up Netflix for this.


  I wonder if they'll lower their monthly fee?  That would help keep me subscribing there too. 

Do we know if the older Disney movies will be on Disney+?  Would love to watch The Apple Dumpling Gang with my daughter!  (LOL - now I'm dating myself!!)

Also, a question about Buzz Lightyear.  Have they changed how pictures are taken?  In the past I thought you had to scan your band after the ride to capture your picture?  Is it now captured automatically like SDMT?


----------



## saskdw

********** said:


> It still amazes me the dislike of Last Jedi. Of all my real world friends - all but one of them LOVED Last Jedi.



Same here. I've watched it about 10 times.


----------



## rteetz

scrappinginontario said:


> Also, a question about Buzz Lightyear. Have they changed how pictures are taken? In the past I thought you had to scan your band after the ride to capture your picture? Is it now captured automatically like SDMT?


If you have a magicband you don't always have to scan it even if they have the scan option.


----------



## The Pho

SaharanTea said:


> Here I am just talking about my disappointment about the direction of Star Wars, and one little teaser trailer later, and I'm thinking I might have been a bit premature.
> 
> (To be fair, I did say they could easily win me back.  We'll see.)


Ya I was pretty disappointed with 7 and 8.  Mostly because I found them to be boring compared to the Lucas films.  But I was also going to see 9 no matter what, because I have to see the “conclusion” to the trilogy.  But the teaser certainly did exactly what it needed to.  Palpatine has me very excited now.  I think winning back Star Wars fans is easy, we all just want to like all of it.  So now with 9, Galaxy’s Edge, Clone Wars season 7, Mandalorian, and Fallen Order it’s looking to be a great year for the franchise.  I’ll continue to laugh at the fatigue nonsense.


----------



## firefly_ris

tlmadden73 said:


> The Last Jedi tried WAAAAAY too hard to "kill off" the past and the ties to the old movies to be "different" and set it apart. Apparently, Rian's own arrogance to put his own "stamp" on the movie.



Yeah this is what I didn't get. I have seen every Star Wars movie but I guess I'm also more of a "casual fan"... and I really don't mind them just following the characters that we have known since the originals, I really don't need them going off in some other direction, I'd just watch some other space action movie instead.  So the direction of the last movie... while I didn't really mind it too much, it was just... I dunno. I didn't get why he went the way he did. I get sick of directors that seem to do things to spite their audience in order to get a 'shock' out of it. OK you're edgy, we get it, good for you.


----------



## firefly_ris

scrappinginontario said:


> I wonder if they'll lower their monthly fee?  That would help keep me subscribing there too.
> 
> Do we know if the older Disney movies will be on Disney+?  Would love to watch The Apple Dumpling Gang with my daughter!  (LOL - now I'm dating myself!!)
> 
> Also, a question about Buzz Lightyear.  Have they changed how pictures are taken?  In the past I thought you had to scan your band after the ride to capture your picture?  Is it now captured automatically like SDMT?



I'm almost positive that I didn't scan my band at all after any rides and they still all appeared on my account. The only place I scanned was at Photopass/character meets. Or maybe I'm crazy and remembering wrong.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> If you have a magicband you don't always have to scan it even if they have the scan option.


I thought the same thing, but my sister's family didn't scan their magic bands last trip for Buzz and we never saw their ride photos. But . they system could have just been broken then *shrug*. Ever trip we go on, we ride Buzz (except this last one) -- I can't recall if we scan or not .. We probably do since we are looking at the photos as we come out, but I assumed that Buzz works the same way as Space Mountain or SDMT -- where you don't need to scan.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## firefly_ris

*First Look at ‘Beauty and the Beast’ Themed Lounge Coming to Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort*

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...sSX_I7QFLRDWSEC3Zkccsz8zRMm31aZ1vLQJ3QePSmmsM


(sorry if this was posted and I just didn't see it @rteetz)


----------



## OSUZorba

TheMaxRebo said:


> "Now see the awful, awful CGI added on your giant 4k screen in your own home, where no one can see you cry!!!"


My biggest hope when Disney bought Fox was that we'd see the real original remastered trilogy re-released. I think Fox would've done it in a second if they had bought LucasFilm, I don't have as much faith in Disney.

Hopefully they will put Star Wars back under the Fox label, it just feels wrong to not have the fox theme at the beginning of Star Wars.


----------



## Irish_Mike

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney+ Full List Of Programming: Streaming Service’s Series, Movies, Specials & More



I don't think they mentioned it, but I'd be curious to see when/if Disney tries getting some of their ABC shows on the service. Some of them (Greys Anatomy in particular) remain incredibly popular thanks to Netflix.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SaharanTea said:


> I know plenty of people that liked it, but I know more that don't.  My 11-year-old son liked it.  Most of the older fans I know did not.  There's no wrong answer, just opinions.
> 
> I will say I don't get the impression it's a vocal minority.  Rotten Tomatoes has it at a 44% audience score.  That's pretty abysmal.  I'd be willing to go 50-50, but that's the best I can do.




Well, they changed how Rotten Tomatoes is done based on who was giving the ratings and stuff, so I don't put too much stock in their ratings any more

Guess it depends what circles you are in but everyone I know in real life - including some older, really hard core Star Wars fans - loves the Last Jedi


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Pho said:


> What happened to letting the past die?



Kylo wanted to do that - but knows he can't .... same with Disney - they wanted to move beyond just the old movies and push the new cast, but know they can't fully do that and just need to tie everything up


----------



## The Pho

OSUZorba said:


> My biggest hope when Disney bought Fox was that we'd see the real original remastered trilogy re-released. I think Fox would've done it in a second if they had bought LucasFilm, I don't have as much faith in Disney.
> 
> Hopefully they will put Star Wars back under the Fox label, it just feels wrong to not have the fox theme at the beginning of Star Wars.



I’m not sure how true it is, but I did hear that one of George Lucas’s conditions for selling Star Wars to Disney was never releasing the unaltered versions.    And he is still one of their biggest shareholders.


----------



## Iowamomof4

The Pho said:


> I’m not sure how true it is, but I did hear that one of George Lucas’s conditions for selling Star Wars to Disney was never releasing the unaltered versions.    And he is still one of their biggest shareholders.



I've heard the same. The way he kept tinkering with those movies just made me so irritated. And now, we will likely never get to purchase (legally) the unadulterated versions again.


----------



## dina444444

Irish_Mike said:


> I don't think they mentioned it, but I'd be curious to see when/if Disney tries getting some of their ABC shows on the service. Some of them (Greys Anatomy in particular) remain incredibly popular thanks to Netflix.


I mentioned up thread that I was curious about that as well with shows like criminal minds (co production between abc and cbs), season 1-12 are currently on Netflix but are projected to be removed this year, season 13 isn’t available to stream, and 14 is on all access at the moment.


----------



## saskdw

********** said:


> It still amazes me the dislike of Last Jedi. Of all my real world friends - all but one of them LOVED Last Jedi.





TheMaxRebo said:


> I think it is a very vocal minority (though not like a 0.0001% minority, but still a minority) - even in the threads and tweets I saw about the Star Wars Celebration the movie I see getting a ton of love is Last Jedi with people saying it is their favorite, etc.





SaharanTea said:


> I know plenty of people that liked it, but I know more that don't.  My 11-year-old son liked it.  Most of the older fans I know did not.  There's no wrong answer, just opinions.
> 
> I will say I don't get the impression it's a vocal minority.  Rotten Tomatoes has it at a 44% audience score.  That's pretty abysmal.  I'd be willing to go 50-50, but that's the best I can do.





TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, they changed how Rotten Tomatoes is done based on who was giving the ratings and stuff, so I don't put too much stock in their ratings any more
> 
> Guess it depends what circles you are in but everyone I know in real life - including some older, really hard core Star Wars fans - loves the Last Jedi



The only people I know who dislike TLJ are online. I'm in the same boat where every single real world person I know thought the movie was fantastic.

You can't rely on Rotten tomatoes or IMDB ratings anymore. The new fad is online groups rating movies they haven't even seen with low ratings to drive some kind of agenda. Captain Marvel was a victim of this recently.

I too believe the camp that loved TLJ is the majority. There's no denying that the group that hated it is MUCH MUCH MORE vocal.


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> Guess it depends what circles you are in but everyone I know in real life - including some older, really hard core Star Wars fans - loves the Last Jedi



It’s tough to gauge general consensus off a small sample of people you know.  Most I know are indifferent towards it. And most I see online seem to despise it more than the devil himself.  




TheMaxRebo said:


> Kylo wanted to do that - but knows he can't .... same with Disney - they wanted to move beyond just the old movies and push the new cast, but know they can't fully do that and just need to tie everything up



Well I was only joking there but really I think it’s Disney completely backtracking due to Solo’s failure and merchandise sales, out of fear for a continued backlash like 8 got.  Too much is riding on 9 for them to risk it going onward, when merchandise sales tank, they react quick.  Star Wars had gotten a lot of bad press for 6 months, they had to do something.


----------



## Killer Fish

saskdw said:


> Couple of questions, not sure if they were answered.
> 
> Is the Disney streaming service being launched in Canada as well or only the US?
> 
> Will it stream in Dolby Vision and Dolby Atmos like Netflix? Or is it crappy regular quality picture and sound?
> 
> Edit: I didn't see the dedicated thread, move my post if you want.



They referenced 4K HDR for Captain Marvel....would assume 4K for things they release in 4K.


----------



## SaharanTea

saskdw said:


> The only people I know who dislike TLJ are online. I'm in the same boat where every single real world person I know thought the movie was fantastic.
> 
> You can't rely on Rotten tomatoes or IMDB ratings anymore. The new fad is online groups rating movies they haven't even seen with low ratings to drive some kind of agenda. Captain Marvel was a victim of this recently.
> 
> I too believe the camp that loved TLJ is the majority. There's no denying that the group that hated it is MUCH MUCH MORE vocal.



I agree.  Online polling has very little scientific value.  It was just a data point.  I see plenty of people online that love it and plenty others that don't.  _*shrug*_

I think we can all agree we hope Episode 9 is one we _all_ love.


----------



## saskdw

Killer Fish said:


> They referenced 4K HDR for Captain Marvel....would assume 4K for things they release in 4K.



Hoping for Dolby Atmos sound as well.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Pho said:


> Well I was only joking there but really I think it’s Disney completely backtracking due to Solo’s failure and merchandise sales, out of fear for a continued backlash like 8 got.  Too much is riding on 9 for them to risk it going onward, when merchandise sales tank, they react quick.  Star Wars had gotten a lot of bad press for 6 months, they had to do something.



I agree - I think they thought they were safe to try and move it to a new direction and get the new fans to really latch on to the new characters and figured the old fans would always be there ... but I think they underestimated the impact that had and more that the need to the old fans to bring the new fans along and share in the love of the franchise 

So I think Episode 7 was almost too much of a retelling of episode 4 and was to remind the old fans (and everyone) why they love Star Wars movies ... then Episode 8 turned out to be too much of a departure ... and I think (hope) that Episode 9 will be positioned a bit in the middle


----------



## OSUZorba

Iowamomof4 said:


> I've heard the same. The way he kept tinkering with those movies just made me so irritated. And now, we will likely never get to purchase (legally) the unadulterated versions again.


Huge reason to support copyright expiration. One guy locks millions of people out of seeing a significant piece of our culture.


----------



## OSUZorba

Personally I thought TFA was terrible, by far worse than The Phantom Menace. I wasn't sure I'd ever watch another Disney SW movie after that. Luckily I went to Rogue One and really enjoyed it, so I have TLJ a chance.

TLJ has its issues, but I think it's way better than TFA, and personally, I liked jaded Luke.


----------



## rteetz

I’d like to remind everyone we have a thread for all ongoing topics. 

Star Wars Celebration 

Star Wars Episode 9 Trailer

Disney+ 

Discussion on those things here will be moved or removed. Thanks!


----------



## DizFanFamily

TheMaxRebo said:


> View attachment 394001


Does this mean that all 30 seasons will no longer be available on demand through FXX


----------



## rteetz

DizFanFamily said:


> Does this mean that all 30 seasons will no longer be available on demand through FXX


I would assume so as they said this would be the exclusive home of the Simpsons.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Phantom Manor reopening May 3rd:


----------



## FoxC63

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Aulani, A Disney Resort and Spa, Welcomes StellaLou, a Dancing Bunny Friend of Duffy



This is what I'm getting with your link


----------



## dina444444

FoxC63 said:


> This is what I'm getting with your link
> View attachment 394172


Looks like Disney pulled the article.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
A look at the new Lion King production for Disneyland Paris

https://twitter.com/parcorama/status/1116801594690023426?s=21


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Frozen Experience at Disneyland Paris Walt Disney Studios Park

https://twitter.com/parcorama/status/1116806264703606784?s=21


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Pride merchandise coming to Disneyland Paris

https://twitter.com/ed92live/status/1116787027540938752?s=21


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland Paris is getting a new app

https://twitter.com/ed92live/status/1116782435600089092?s=21


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Barber shop at Disneyland Paris is moving to a new location 

https://twitter.com/ed92live/status/1116780164560637957?s=21


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Emporium at Disneyland Paris to get extensive refurb creating a new shopping experience 

https://twitter.com/ed92live/status/1116779987133173760?s=21


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Random drops coming to Tower of Terror at Walt Disney Studios

https://twitter.com/ed92live/status/1116779525126459392?s=21


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Autopia at Disneyland Paris reopens in September 

https://twitter.com/ed92live/status/1116779267633840128?s=21


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Mark twain at Disneyland Paris will be fully rebuilt 

https://twitter.com/ed92live/status/1116778900145758208?s=21


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland Paris to get new turnstiles 

https://twitter.com/ed92live/status/1116778387064926208?s=21


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New toll booths and security at Disneyland Paris parking areas and entrances 

https://twitter.com/ed92live/status/1116777939461464066?s=21


----------



## MommaBerd

Wow! That’s a lot of DLP news!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Updates to the storyline of the stretching room of Phantom Manor at Disneyland Paris

https://twitter.com/ed92live/status/1116808114471305221?s=21


----------



## Spaceguy55

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Random drops coming to Tower of Terror at Walt Disney Studios
> 
> https://twitter.com/ed92live/status/1116779525126459392?s=21


Did you mean Paris Disneyland?


----------



## rteetz

Spaceguy55 said:


> Did you mean Paris Disneyland?


Tower of Terror in Paris is in Walt Disney Studios Park.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Backstory to Marvel land in Paris

https://twitter.com/ed92live/status/1116812008438030339?s=21


----------



## rteetz

*News*

The Disney Ticket Center is Now Open at Disney Springs!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Parks Best Bites: April 2019


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Vacation Club Wins 2019 ARDA Employer of Choice


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Former Sony Executive Lauren Abrahams Joins Walt Disney Studios


----------



## rteetz

*News*

LEGO Tantive IV Rebel Blockade Runner Revealed at Star Wars Celebration Chicago


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Cast of “The Rise of Skywalker,” “The Mandalorian” and More to Appear on “GMA” April 15-19


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney on Broadway Celebrates 25th Anniversary with Magical Medley on Good Morning America


----------



## rteetz

*News*

First Look: Stepping Into ILMxLAB’s “Vader Immortal” Virtual Reality Series at Star Wars Celebration Chicago


----------



## rteetz

*News*

First Look at Packaging for 'Star Wars: Episode IX - The Rise of Skywalker' Merchandise


----------



## rteetz

Something is coming tomorrow

https://twitter.com/disneyparks/status/1116778135348027392?s=21


----------



## FoxC63

Hmm, maybe a droid?


----------



## rteetz

FoxC63 said:


> Hmm, maybe a droid?
> View attachment 394188


Yes that is Dio.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Never-Before-Seen _Star Wars_: Galaxy’s Edge Merchandise Unveiled at _Star Wars_ Celebration Chicago


----------



## soniam

SaharanTea said:


> I know plenty of people that liked it, but I know more that don't.  My 11-year-old son liked it.  Most of the older fans I know did not.  There's no wrong answer, just opinions.
> 
> I will say I don't get the impression it's a vocal minority.  Rotten Tomatoes has it at a 44% audience score.  That's pretty abysmal.  I'd be willing to go 50-50, but that's the best I can do.



Vocal is the key word here. You generally read a lot more complaining on the internet than positive reviews. I believe the same can go for movies. It's mostly the people who are passionate about a movie that will review it, even if that passion is actually hatred.



tlmadden73 said:


> I thought the same thing, but my sister's family didn't scan their magic bands last trip for Buzz and we never saw their ride photos. But . they system could have just been broken then *shrug*. Ever trip we go on, we ride Buzz (except this last one) -- I can't recall if we scan or not .. We probably do since we are looking at the photos as we come out, but I assumed that Buzz works the same way as Space Mountain or SDMT -- where you don't need to scan.





dina444444 said:


> Looks like Disney pulled the article.



Buzz Lightyear was acting up last month. My son scanned, he always does, and it still didn't pick up our pictures on any ride. It was hit or miss back at Thanksgiving too. All of the other rides, excetpt SDD, were fine in March, whether we scanned or not.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Room renovation coming to the Contemporary Resort?

http://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/downloads/20190212461.pdf?parent=DOC2609S7126


----------



## only hope

soniam said:


> it still didn't pick up our pictures on any ride. It was hit or miss back at Thanksgiving too. All of the other rides, excetpt SDD, were fine in March, whether we scanned or not.



Yeah, Buzz and SDD are the only two where I’ve had other people’s photos show up on my account.


----------



## rteetz

crazy4wdw said:


> Room renovation coming to the Contemporary Resort?
> 
> http://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/downloads/20190212461.pdf?parent=DOC2609S7126


That’s the expectation yes.


----------



## PolyRob

crazy4wdw said:


> Room renovation coming to the Contemporary Resort?
> 
> http://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/downloads/20190212461.pdf?parent=DOC2609S7126


Nice! I think some other deluxe resorts are in worse shape, but those CR sinks are awful and need to be replaced. lol


----------



## closetmickey

scrappinginontario said:


> RUMOUR:  Magic Kingdom to Eliminate Evening Extra Magic Hours
> 
> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2019/04/10/magic-kingdom-will-eliminate-evening-extra-magic-hours/
> 
> Guessing this is the big one Kenny was eluding to!!


That really may be our “straw”. We come from the west coast- have never made a morning EMH but almost always plan our days around the evening EMH. Not surprised but what an absolute disappointment.


----------



## closetmickey

rteetz said:


> That’s just it. The add on events keep selling really well so why should disney give “free” EMH.


Exactly. So stop buying, people!!


----------



## closetmickey

Cinderumbrella said:


> I would hope they continue to stay open “late” on Saturdays, if for no other reason than goodwill gesture to locals (specifically local AP holders).


Most of the Saturdays in the middle of last summer were already taken with paid events at MK.


----------



## Cinderumbrella

closetmickey said:


> Most of the Saturdays in the middle of last summer were already taken with paid events at MK.



Obviously they are only out for June so far but they are only on Thursdays. Hopefully that pattern holds!


----------



## closetmickey

Cinderumbrella said:


> Obviously they are only out for June so far but they are only on Thursdays. Hopefully that pattern holds!


I hope so!!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Bob Iger does expect to retire in 2021.



Obviously huge if he follows through this time. While some whine or scream about every change he makes, I think he’s been phenomenal for this company is myriad ways. This transition is most definitely concerning to me...

Hilarious to me that in various comments online some are cheering this, awaiting a drop in prices and parks now becoming “affordable for all again”. They were never affordable for all. And I’ll eat my hat if a new CEO lowers prices. Or even doesn’t raise them as much as the market will bear. Delusional.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Obviously huge if he follows through this time. While some whine or scream about every change he makes, I think he’s been phenomenal for this company is myriad ways. This transition is most definitely concerning to me...


I think he does want to retire. It’s the board that doesn’t. I don’t see any stand out successors right now either but we still have a bit.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> I think he does want to retire. It’s the board that doesn’t. I don’t see any stand out successors right now either but we still have a bit.


Yeah. I felt the same last time though wrt successors... they NOW think they’ll identify someone “in time”... all still concerning. Transitions are always a gamble, obviously.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Construction begins on new Mizner’s Lounge

http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/photo...and-lounge-at-disneys-grand-floridian-resort/


----------



## rteetz

Link for SWGE Panel live stream 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...april-13/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q3wo0411190417190002C


----------



## SaintsManiac

Cinderumbrella said:


> Obviously they are only out for June so far but they are only on Thursdays. Hopefully that pattern holds!




After Hours in MK dates are through July and there are 2 in August. Not sure if they'll extend it or not past that.


----------



## Cinderumbrella

SaintsManiac said:


> After Hours in MK dates are through July and there are 2 in August. Not sure if they'll extend it or not past that.



My apologies. I forgot that the villains dates were announced for all summer (I’m going in June so admittedly the later months don’t affect me).


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Haunted Mansion on ride photo op

http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/video-haunted-mansion-on-ride-photo-portrait-effect/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
SWGE panel begins at 11AM CT 

I am at the panel. Look for tweets, and updates in other threads. I don’t plan on updating here.


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Haunted Mansion on ride photo op
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/video-haunted-mansion-on-ride-photo-portrait-effect/


They have incorporated it very well and the pictures are good quality. Really like that they’re B&W.  Now, if my dd ever chooses to ride we’ll give it a try!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> SWGE panel begins at 11AM CT
> 
> I am at the panel. Look for tweets, and updates in other threads. I don’t plan on updating here.





For who those want to chat while watching we'll be doing so in the Star Wars Celebration thread:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/star-wars-celebration-chicago-april-11-15-2019.3744651/


----------



## writerguyfl

scrappinginontario said:


> Also, a question about Buzz Lightyear.  Have they changed how pictures are taken?  In the past I thought you had to scan your band after the ride to capture your picture?  Is it now captured automatically like SDMT?





rteetz said:


> If you have a magicband you don't always have to scan it even if they have the scan option.





firefly_ris said:


> I'm almost positive that I didn't scan my band at all after any rides and they still all appeared on my account. The only place I scanned was at Photopass/character meets. Or maybe I'm crazy and remembering wrong.





tlmadden73 said:


> I thought the same thing, but my sister's family didn't scan their magic bands last trip for Buzz and we never saw their ride photos. But . they system could have just been broken then *shrug*. Ever trip we go on, we ride Buzz (except this last one) -- I can't recall if we scan or not .. We probably do since we are looking at the photos as we come out, but I assumed that Buzz works the same way as Space Mountain or SDMT -- where you don't need to scan.



All of you might already know this, but in case you (or other people) don't know:

Magic Bands work via Radio Frequency (RF) technology.  Disney uses two types of RF technology in their theme parks.  The first type is short-range touch points.  Examples of these include anything with the Mickey head readers like at the park entries or under an individual on-ride photo screen.  Short-range touch points work with both RF cards and Magic Bands.  The RF card does not have the internal power source nor an antenna that is found on the Magic Band.

The second type RF technology used is a long-range reader.  You don't need physically touch the reader for it to "see" you.  Instead, it searches for signals sent out by the antenna in the Magic Band.  I don't know enough about the technology to know why, but it's obviously not 100%.  Sometimes it works and you'll get a customized ride experience and/or have your ride photos correctly "tagged" to your account.  But, sometimes it doesn't.

A little more information can be found on the Disney website: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/faq/my-disney-experience/frequency-technology/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Free dining offer for 2020 for UK guests announced (no idea how details compares to past years but seems to still be pretty substantial)

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...er-for-2020-arrivals-coming-for-uk-residents/


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Free dining offer for 2020 for UK guests announced (no idea how details compares to past years but seems to still be pretty substantial)
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...er-for-2020-arrivals-coming-for-uk-residents/



Maybe this is can be sort of a hopeful sign that they won't do away with all resort discounts next year? Like the AP one? Hopeful?


----------



## crazy4wdw

PolyRob said:


> those CR sinks are awful and need to be replaced. lol


Agree, I hope the flat sinks in the bathrooms are replaced!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

crazy4wdw said:


> Agree, I hope the flat sinks in the bathrooms are replaced!



Although we stayed there when my youngest was an infant and it worked well for bathing her


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Tokyo Disneyland’s Cinderella Castle Undergoing 6 Month Refurbishment Starting Later This Year


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Downtown Disney District 4/13/19 (Parking Structure Updates, Orange Bird Alex and Ani Bangle, Black Tap Updates, ETC.)


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Disney California Adventure 4/13/19 (New Rainbow Unicorn Merchandise, Rita’s Baja Blenders Refurbishment, etc.)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“Donald’s Hot Jungle Summer” and “Disney Pirates Summer” Coming July 9th – September 1st to Tokyo Disney Resort


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Remy’s Ratatouille Adventure at Epcot – Construction Update 4/14/19


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: 2019 Easter Egg Display at Disney’s Contemporary Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Weekly Walt Disney World Maintenance Report (4/14/19) – “Okay, It’s Worse…”


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Lucasfilm Releases New Images From Disney+ Series, “The Mandalorian”, Series Debuts November 12th


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Weekly Walt Disney World Maintenance Report (4/14/19) – “Okay, It’s Worse…”



This list, I mean...I suppose if I went to any theme park as often as some do, I would be able to make a list of everything that is broken or dirty. 

How do we even know if half of these are true? Maybe the elephant didn't spray when that person went by, but did when another person went by? 

I'm sure there are some maintenance issues that WDW could be working on, but I would never even notice most of that list.

I just can't imagine going on vacation and looking for things to be disappointed about, and some of those items had to be *looked* for.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> This list, I mean...I suppose if I went to any theme park as often as some do, I would be able to make a list of everything that is broken or dirty.
> 
> How do we even know if half of these are true? Maybe the elephant didn't spray when that person went by, but did when another person went by?
> 
> I'm sure there are some maintenance issues that WDW could be working on, but I would never even notice most of that list.
> 
> I just can't imagine going on vacation and looking for things to be disappointed about, and some of those items had to be *looked* for.


Some aspects are certainly worse than others and usually these aren't just single reports. They usually compile multiple visits/reports to show it is truly broken/needs repair. 

I think the point of this list is that maintenance at WDW has fallen a bit over the years. I am not a big fan of the Walt argument but when he was around with Disneyland if something wasn't properly working they would shut the attraction down until it was fixed. 

There are certainly things around WDW that have been broken for years now.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> Some aspects are certainly worse than others and usually these aren't just single reports. They usually compile multiple visits/reports to show it is truly broken/needs repair.
> 
> I think the point of this list is that maintenance at WDW has fallen a bit over the years. I am not a big fan of the Walt argument but when he was around with Disneyland if something wasn't properly working they would shut the attraction down until it was fixed.
> 
> There are certainly things around WDW that have been broken for years now.


I didn't notice the bathrooms being dirty. They didn't seem to be that way to me. Nor the trash cans. But I know other people have noticed that.

I've mentioned it before that because I go infrequently I don't notice some of these small details or even larger details that someone who goes time and time again.

I'm thinking they are just trying to call attention to it could put it on Disney's radar better as it's quite easy to imagine some of these things just sit like that as being so low on the priority list. I know though sometimes when I read them I do chuckle a bit at some of them. I understand the main purpose though.

Not the same thing but in the midst of my metro's immense crazy probably never before seen pot hole issue after a harsh winter I thought to myself earlier this month that I was getting tired of the huge potholes coming up and down the main street into my neighborhood. I decided to report them to my city. Those potholes were fixed within a week, well fixed as best they can, which is quite impressive given the thousands of other potholes just the city has to deal with. Had I never contacted the city they would have sat there for who knows how long (they had been there for over 3 months already and were just getting worse and worse).


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I didn't notice the bathrooms being dirty. They didn't seem to be that way to me. Nor the trash cans. But I know other people have noticed that.
> 
> I've mentioned it before that because I go infrequently I don't notice some of these small details or even larger details that someone who goes time and time again.
> 
> I'm thinking they are just trying to call attention to it could put it on Disney's radar better as it's quite easy to imagine some of these things just sit like that as being so low on the priority list. I know though sometimes when I read them I do chuckle a bit at some of them. I understand the main purpose though.
> 
> Not the same thing but in the midst of my metro's immense crazy probably never before seen pot hole issue after a harsh winter I thought to myself earlier this month that I was getting tired of the huge potholes coming up and down my street. I decided to report them to my city. Those potholes were fixed within a week, well fixed as best they can, which is quite impressive given the thousands of other potholes just the city has to deal with. Had I never contacted the city they would have sat there for who knows how long (they had been there for over 3 months already and were just getting worse and worse).


Yeah I have seen a mix with bathrooms and trashcans. When Pandora first opened and I am sure it was due to crowds I noticed overflowing trashcans. More recently they have been fine. 

Like you said I think this is trying to get Disney to notice some of these things that have been neglected.


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Weekly Walt Disney World Maintenance Report (4/14/19) – “Okay, It’s Worse…”



In regards to the author’s opening paragraph, Shanghai Disneyland IS pretty bad, even when we went a year ago. But, many of the places we went to in Shanghai were like that - they looked nice - even opulent - at first glance or from a distance, but on closer inspection there was lots of wear-and-tear or things in need of repair. It shouldn’t be this way in any Disney Park, but it seemed par for the course in Shanghai.


----------



## rteetz

MommaBerd said:


> In regards to the author’s opening paragraph, Shanghai Disneyland IS pretty bad, even when we went a year ago. But, many of the places we went to in Shanghai were like that - they looked nice - even opulent - at first glance or from a distance, but on closer inspection there was lots of wear-and-tear or things in need of repair. It shouldn’t be this way in any Disney Park, but it seemed par for the course in Shanghai.


Yeah I think that’s just a cultural thing. And with Disney not having full ownership I’m not sure what they can do to improve that.


----------



## afan

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Not the same thing but in the midst of my metro's immense crazy probably never before seen pot hole issue after a harsh winter I thought to myself earlier this month that I was getting tired of the huge potholes coming up and down the main street into my neighborhood. I decided to report them to my city. Those potholes were fixed within a week, well fixed as best they can, which is quite impressive given the thousands of other potholes just the city has to deal with. Had I never contacted the city they would have sat there for who knows how long (they had been there for over 3 months already and were just getting worse and worse).



Most cities want you to report stuff like potholes etc, it's the only way they find out about it generally.  My current city posted on fb to report them after our snow because they don't have enough workers to just find them.  I've gotten quick work having graffiti painted over at a park, a street sign fixed after a car knocked it over and a stop light fixed that wasn't recognizing anyone was in the lane to change the light.  The light drove me nuts because I was always at it late at night after class and knew if I ran it on red I'd end up caught by a cop that just happened to be there so I'd wait and wait until another car came along.  

In that regard, what they're doing with the list is similar but it shouldn't be necessary with Disney.  While I understand how big it is, there's also plenty of employee's walking around the area's they work in and should be reporting when things aren't working etc.  It shouldn't take it being made public for things to get done.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

afan said:


> Most cities want you to report stuff like potholes etc, it's the only way they find out about it generally.  My current city posted on fb to report them after our snow because they don't have enough workers to just find them.  I've gotten quick work having graffiti painted over at a park, a street sign fixed after a car knocked it over and a stop light fixed that wasn't recognizing anyone was in the lane to change the light.  The light drove me nuts because I was always at it late at night after class and knew if I ran it on red I'd end up caught by a cop that just happened to be there so I'd wait and wait until another car came along.
> 
> In that regard, what they're doing with the list is similar but it shouldn't be necessary with Disney.  While I understand how big it is, there's also plenty of employee's walking around the area's they work in and should be reporting when things aren't working etc.  It shouldn't take it being made public for things to get done.


Oh I know most cities want you to report it even mundane things like smaller street lights. I think most people either don't want to worry about the hassle of it, don't think it's a big deal or figure someone else has done it already. I did see a lot of people were reporting pot holes to the city that actually needed to be reported to the state's DOT but the city kindly did the leg work for them..at least they advised that's what they would be doing.

TBH this winter was just so bad the cities know there's a lot of pot holes lol they just don't know each and every street they are on. 

I feel ya on the Disney part too.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> Yeah I have seen a mix with bathrooms and trashcans. When Pandora first opened and I am sure it was due to crowds I noticed overflowing trashcans. More recently they have been fine.
> 
> *Like you said I think this is trying to get Disney to notice some of these things that have been neglected*.



Well then I guess it's nice someone is doing it, but I'll stay blissfully unaware.

So thanks to those keeping an eye out!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

afan said:


> Most cities want you to report stuff like potholes etc, it's the only way they find out about it generally.  My current city posted on fb to report them after our snow because they don't have enough workers to just find them.  I've gotten quick work having graffiti painted over at a park, a street sign fixed after a car knocked it over and a stop light fixed that wasn't recognizing anyone was in the lane to change the light.  The light drove me nuts because I was always at it late at night after class and knew if I ran it on red I'd end up caught by a cop that just happened to be there so I'd wait and wait until another car came along.
> 
> In that regard, what they're doing with the list is similar but it shouldn't be necessary with Disney.  While I understand how big it is, there's also plenty of employee's walking around the area's they work in and should be reporting when things aren't working etc.  It shouldn't take it being made public for things to get done.



In my town they would just laugh at you ... But all services here are completely corrupt


----------



## scrappinginontario

I like the list if it means Disney will fix some things that have been broken for a while.  

We visited Disney in January and December of 2018.  During both of our trips, the screens in the Test Trak ride that show how your car is doing against the others were broken as were the ones in the car.  My 10yo puts a lot into building her car (as do other kids...and adults) and it’s disappointing when something this major in a ride is broken for an extended period of time.  It’s still listed now so this big  ride feature has been broken for at least 15 months.


----------



## OSUZorba

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I didn't notice the bathrooms being dirty. They didn't seem to be that way to me. Nor the trash cans. But I know other people have noticed that.
> 
> I've mentioned it before that because I go infrequently I don't notice some of these small details or even larger details that someone who goes time and time again.
> 
> I'm thinking they are just trying to call attention to it could put it on Disney's radar better as it's quite easy to imagine some of these things just sit like that as being so low on the priority list. I know though sometimes when I read them I do chuckle a bit at some of them. I understand the main purpose though.
> 
> Not the same thing but in the midst of my metro's immense crazy probably never before seen pot hole issue after a harsh winter I thought to myself earlier this month that I was getting tired of the huge potholes coming up and down the main street into my neighborhood. I decided to report them to my city. Those potholes were fixed within a week, well fixed as best they can, which is quite impressive given the thousands of other potholes just the city has to deal with. Had I never contacted the city they would have sat there for who knows how long (they had been there for over 3 months already and were just getting worse and worse).


Are you in KC? My SIL lives up there and had said that the roads are nothing but pot holes right now.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

OSUZorba said:


> Are you in KC? My SIL lives up there and had said that the roads are nothing but pot holes right now.


lol yeah 

I'm in the suburbs of the KC metro on the KS side. Your SIL is totally right though!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> lol yeah
> 
> I'm in the suburbs of the KC metro on the KS side. Your SIL is totally right though!


I'm happy I've gotten out of the City of Potholes. I mean the City of Fountains. (I miss KC though)


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I'm happy I've gotten out of the City of Potholes. I mean the City of Fountains. (I miss KC though)




Hey at least your weather in your new home is better than ours here is 

We miss you too though!

*Bonus you get to be a local now so we expect Disney news and updates from you as you're in the parks


----------



## OSUZorba

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> lol yeah
> 
> I'm in the suburbs of the KC metro on the KS side. Your SIL is totally right though!


She lives in KCMO Proper near the Plaza. I've seen some pictures of Ward Parkway that looks like its in a war zone.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

OSUZorba said:


> She lives in KCMO Proper near the Plaza. I've seen some pictures of Ward Parkway that looks like its in a war zone.


Ah yeah I know where she lives  

MO side of the metro did get the worst of it IMO but KS side has some really rough parts too. There's no escaping it . I believe KCMO said they'd be fixing pot holes into June (because of the huge amount of reports they've gotten). I don't know what other parts of the metro has said though. Of course it doesn't help the pot hole situation when you have 70s even low 80s (above average) followed by freeze warnings for several days after that. 

*Sorry for the off topic tangents in the thread


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Farro said:


> This list, I mean...I suppose if I went to any theme park as often as some do, I would be able to make a list of everything that is broken or dirty.
> 
> How do we even know if half of these are true? Maybe the elephant didn't spray when that person went by, but did when another person went by?
> 
> I'm sure there are some maintenance issues that WDW could be working on, but I would never even notice most of that list.
> 
> I just can't imagine going on vacation and looking for things to be disappointed about, and some of those items had to be *looked* for.


100% agree!!

And Disney doesn’t need a fan list for these things to know they need to be fixed. This is far more about griping than any kind of public service!!

And if I had a nickel for every time someone posted things like “TRASH CANS ARE OVERFLOWING IT’S A MESS!!”, while I was there and saw no such thing,... well, you know the rest.


----------



## OSUZorba

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> 100% agree!!
> 
> And Disney doesn’t need a fan list for these things to know they need to be fixed. This is far more about griping than any kind of public service!!
> 
> And if I had a nickel for every time someone posted things like “TRASH CANS ARE OVERFLOWING IT’S A MESS!!”, while I was there and saw no such thing,... well, you know the rest.


It is obviously an attempt to shame them into fixing things.

I agree that I don't like them including the dirty bathrooms, etc and they should focus on things that are actually broken.

There are probably some things that Disney didn't really know about too, like the blown speakers in the jungle cruise queue.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

OSUZorba said:


> It is obviously an attempt to shame them into fixing things.


I have a bridge in Brooklyn to sell to anyone who thinks this is how Disney sets its rehab schedule.


----------



## OSUZorba

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I have a bridge in Brooklyn to sell to anyone who thinks this is how Disney sets its rehab schedule.


Most of this stuff could be fixed over night, and some stuff that has been broken a long time has been fixed since the list started being published.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I have a bridge in Brooklyn to sell to anyone who thinks this is how Disney sets its rehab schedule.


They got this idea sort of from MiceChat. MiceChat used to do something similar a long time ago and Disneyland actually did start fixing and updating a lot of things because of it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Grapefruit garage now open at Disney Springs

http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/photos-video-grapefruit-garage-now-open-at-disney-springs/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Toy Story merchandise now on ShopDisney

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/shop-new-...-jersey-and-more-available-now-on-shopdisney/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Animal Kingdom update 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photo-rep...ntenace-in-pandora-plastic-trash-penguin-etc/


----------



## Gusey

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Free dining offer for 2020 for UK guests announced (no idea how details compares to past years but seems to still be pretty substantial)
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...er-for-2020-arrivals-coming-for-uk-residents/



That is what they have had in the UK for a quite a few years and the 14 day ticket thing is always offered from as long as I can remember (I find I tend to stay for 2 weeks because of distance from UK so it makes it worth it than but 14 day ticket). Wondering if this hints 2019 not the last year for free dining for you guys in the US like it is believed because of Star Wars opening?


----------



## Farro

Gusey said:


> That is what they have had in the UK for a quite a few years and the 14 day ticket thing is always offered from as long as I can remember (I find I tend to stay for 2 weeks because of distance from UK so it makes it worth it than but 14 day ticket). Wondering if this hints 2019 not the last year for free dining for you guys in the US like it is believed because of Star Wars opening?



I'd rather they get rid of free dining and give resort and AP discounts still, but hopefully this is a good omen.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Gusey said:


> That is what they have had in the UK for a quite a few years and the 14 day ticket thing is always offered from as long as I can remember (I find I tend to stay for 2 weeks because of distance from UK so it makes it worth it than but 14 day ticket). Wondering if this hints 2019 not the last year for free dining for you guys in the US like it is believed because of Star Wars opening?



Thanks for sharing - Obviously these deals never applied to me so I didn't recall the details but at first glace it seemed like not a big change from previous years 

So I think that is interesting for people who look at other deals/offerings for those of us from this side of the Atlantic.  I think how they handle international guests is always a little different but I would think that they would have at least lessened the deal for those come form the UK if they were going to really slash other offerings next year as well - so I would take this as at least a positive sign


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*VIDEO*

Clip of Fluffy animatronic in action for the Hagrid’s Magical Creatures Motorbike Adventure (or, HMCMA ... or, what are we calling it?  Just Hagrids Bike Ride or something?)

https://twitter.com/thrillgeek/status/1117808933270425602


----------



## rteetz




----------



## adam.adbe

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thanks for sharing - Obviously these deals never applied to me so I didn't recall the details but at first glace it seemed like not a big change from previous years
> 
> So I think that is interesting for people who look at other deals/offerings for those of us from this side of the Atlantic.  I think how they handle international guests is always a little different but I would think that they would have at least lessened the deal for those come form the UK if they were going to really slash other offerings next year as well - so I would take this as at least a positive sign



The math is completely different.  If you take domestic visitors and divide them into two groups: those that are close enough to feasibly drive, and those who fly, then factor in the typical length of stay for US visitors, Disney food prices while not cheap, are both easily avoided, and not the lion's share of the cost of the trip.

International travelers are likely to visit for much longer windows, if nothing else to offset the significant upfront for international airfare.  When the tickets get cheaper every day, hotel and food costs quickly start to become the headline cost of the vacation.  Throwing in the dining plan isn't hugely expensive to Disney when factored against long staying guests who are likely to be spending a decent amount of money on drinks, merchandise, and add-on activities.

As long as the ARPG continues to make sense for this deal, it'll stay, even if free dining no longer makes sense for US based visitors.

Aside: a few years back Disney were offering this deal AND heavily cut room rates.  The UK site was offering a five night package that worked out about $1300 cheaper than the main US site for a family of three.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

adam.adbe said:


> The math is completely different.  If you take domestic visitors and divide them into two groups: those that are close enough to feasibly drive, and those who fly, then factor in the typical length of stay for US visitors, Disney food prices while not cheap, are both easily avoided, and not the lion's share of the cost of the trip.
> 
> International travelers are likely to visit for much longer windows, if nothing else to offset the significant upfront for international airfare.  When the tickets get cheaper every day, hotel and food costs quickly start to become the headline cost of the vacation.  Throwing in the dining plan isn't hugely expensive to Disney when factored against long staying guests who are likely to be spending a decent amount of money on drinks, merchandise, and add-on activities.
> 
> As long as the ARPG continues to make sense for this deal, it'll stay, even if free dining no longer makes sense for US based visitors.
> 
> Aside: a few years back Disney were offering this deal AND heavily cut room rates.  The UK site was offering a five night package that worked out about $1300 cheaper than the main US site for a family of three.



Thanks, and maybe they don't relate at all ... I was just thinking that if they felt less of a need for deals at all that, even if still appearing much more significant to US guests that what was offered to UK visitors in 2020 would be less than the offer in 2018/19 - but since it appears the same then I thought you could relate that to everyone that they wont' be cutting back deals - at least not to the extent many were fearing


----------



## OSUZorba

adam.adbe said:


> The math is completely different.  If you take domestic visitors and divide them into two groups: those that are close enough to feasibly drive, and those who fly, then factor in the typical length of stay for US visitors, Disney food prices while not cheap, are both easily avoided, and not the lion's share of the cost of the trip.
> 
> International travelers are likely to visit for much longer windows, if nothing else to offset the significant upfront for international airfare.  When the tickets get cheaper every day, hotel and food costs quickly start to become the headline cost of the vacation.  Throwing in the dining plan isn't hugely expensive to Disney when factored against long staying guests who are likely to be spending a decent amount of money on drinks, merchandise, and add-on activities.
> 
> As long as the ARPG continues to make sense for this deal, it'll stay, even if free dining no longer makes sense for US based visitors.
> 
> Aside: a few years back Disney were offering this deal AND heavily cut room rates.  The UK site was offering a five night package that worked out about $1300 cheaper than the main US site for a family of three.


Any idea if a US person book this these packages if you book through the UK? Or do you have to prove you are from the UK?


----------



## saskdw

adam.adbe said:


> The math is completely different.  If you take domestic visitors and divide them into two groups: those that are close enough to feasibly drive, and those who fly, then factor in the typical length of stay for US visitors, Disney food prices while not cheap, are both easily avoided, and not the lion's share of the cost of the trip.
> 
> International travelers are likely to visit for much longer windows, if nothing else to offset the significant upfront for international airfare.  When the tickets get cheaper every day, hotel and food costs quickly start to become the headline cost of the vacation.  Throwing in the dining plan isn't hugely expensive to Disney when factored against long staying guests who are likely to be spending a decent amount of money on drinks, merchandise, and add-on activities.
> 
> As long as the ARPG continues to make sense for this deal, it'll stay, even if free dining no longer makes sense for US based visitors.
> 
> Aside: a few years back Disney were offering this deal AND heavily cut room rates.  The UK site was offering a five night package that worked out about $1300 cheaper than the main US site for a family of three.



Also this isn't "real" free dining it's quick service free dining. Real free dining is when they give the full dining plan at the Mod resorts. Giving out chicken fingers and fries cost Disney nothing.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Temporary park entrance set up at EPCOT's International Gateway

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photos-temporary-park-entrance-set-up-at-epcots-international-gateway/


----------



## adam.adbe

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thanks, and maybe they don't relate at all ... I was just thinking that if they felt less of a need for deals at all that, even if still appearing much more significant to US guests that what was offered to UK visitors in 2020 would be less than the offer in 2018/19 - but since it appears the same then I thought you could relate that to everyone that they wont' be cutting back deals - at least not to the extent many were fearing



Yeah, I can't imagine there'll be no deals to be had.  There'll always be soft periods where Disney would like to goose demand.  With SWGE, we may see Disney move to a more nimble approach to demand driving.  I've been wondering how much SWGE will change the demographics of park visitors (especially at WDW).  If that land attracts an audience that was (for example) previously drawn more to Uni, the current peaks and troughs of attendance may shift somewhat.  Many a time I've wished I could see Disney's spreadsheets for these kinds of things.


----------



## adam.adbe

OSUZorba said:


> Any idea if a US person book this these packages if you book through the UK? Or do you have to prove you are from the UK?



The person making the booking needs a UK postal address.  It's possible to travel with UK visitors and have them book your package and rooms when booking their own.  I'm not sure what further games could be played though.

[edit to improve clarity]


----------



## TheMaxRebo

adam.adbe said:


> Yeah, I can't imagine there'll be no deals to be had.  There'll always be soft periods where Disney would like to goose demand.  With SWGE, we may see Disney move to a more nimble approach to demand driving.  I've been wondering how much SWGE will change the demographics of park visitors (especially at WDW).  If that land attracts an audience that was (for example) previously drawn more to Uni, the current peaks and troughs of attendance may shift somewhat.  *Many a time I've wished I could see Disney's spreadsheets for these kinds of things.*



I am right there with you on that point!   

And an interesting point about demographics ... and also if it becomes more guests that aren't there *just* for Disney but are there for Galaxy's Edge and maybe check out the Guardians ride when it opens, etc. - and then also spend a few days checking out Harry Potter at Universal, etc.   So sort of catering more to those guests that are maybe staying more like 2-4 days at Disney, but willing to spend more per day to get done what they want (so have packages that include a hard ticketed event at Galaxy's Edge or things like that)


----------



## adam.adbe

saskdw said:


> Also this isn't "real" free dining it's quick service free dining. Real free dining is when they give the full dining plan at the Mod resorts. Giving out chicken fingers and fries cost Disney nothing.



When I was last in a position to benefit from the UK plan, we stayed in FQ and received the standard moderate level dining plan - I.E. free breakfasts, resort mug, snack credits, and one standard restaurant credit per day.  I admit to having no clue what the current package offers.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Tomorrowland Speedway Refurb Update 4/15/19 (Newly Painted Facade, Railings, and Walls; Metal Grids Removed)


----------



## rteetz

I know not Disney news but there is a Disney connection. The spire from the Notre Dame cathedral inspired a spire on the Disneyland castle. Now that cathedral is basically gone from a devastating fire.


----------



## wnwardii

rteetz said:


> I know not Disney news but there is a Disney connection. The spire from the Notre Dame cathedral inspired a spire on the Disneyland castle. Now that cathedral is basically gone from a devastating fire.



Don't forget the other Disney connection - the Hunchback of Notre Dame animated film.


----------



## rteetz

wnwardii said:


> Don't forget the other Disney connection - the Hunchback of Notre Dame animated film.


Of course how could I forget that!


----------



## wnwardii

rteetz said:


> Of course how could I forget that!



Were you even alive when it was released?!?!? *this is purely rhetorical, no response is needed*.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

rteetz said:


> I know not Disney news but there is a Disney connection. The spire from the Notre Dame cathedral inspired a spire on the Disneyland castle. Now that cathedral is basically gone from a devastating fire.


 I'm watching a live stream of the blaze and it's horrible. Such a tragedy for Paris.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Easter Egg displays at All Star resorts

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photos-all-star-resorts-cast-member-decorated-easter-eggs/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wnwardii said:


> Don't forget the other Disney connection - the Hunchback of Notre Dame animated film.









Just another reminder to take the trip, see the site, experience what you can today ... it might not be there tomorrow


----------



## Tigger's ally

dolewhipdreams said:


> I'm watching a live stream of the blaze and it's horrible. Such a tragedy for Paris.


Can't help to notice the massive scaffolding around it as it burned.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

Tigger's ally said:


> Can't help to notice the massive scaffolding around it as it burned.


It was under heavy renovation due to cracking which might have led to structural issues. There isn't an official cause yet but it's already being unofficially blamed on construction. All I know is I wouldn't want to work for the company that caused Notre Dame to burn down.

I'm just sad I missed visiting it. We'll be there in September and it was one of my top 3 things I was looking forward to.


----------



## Moliphino

We went to Paris two years ago for my 30th birthday. I'm so glad we got to see the whole thing and go up the towers, this is so depressing.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The Mandalorian will be weekly not all at once

https://www.slashfilm.com/the-mandalorian-episodes-weekly-disney/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Magic Kingdom update 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photo-rep...ather-spring-crowds-and-construction-updates/


----------



## Firebird060

So to be honest for someone booking airfare right now to Europe, More specifically to the UK, I have actually paid more for airfare to go to California from NYC then I am paying from NYC to Manchester,  Price for flights are alot more competive then they used to be


----------



## sachilles

Firebird060 said:


> So to be honest for someone booking airfare right now to Europe, More specifically to the UK, I have actually paid more for airfare to go to California from NYC then I am paying from NYC to Manchester,  Price for flights are alot more competive then they used to be


Weird, I've been noticing an upward trend with round trips to Manchester. London has been stable. Manchester seems to have a seasonality to it.


----------



## rteetz

Celebration 2020 is in Anaheim!


----------



## MissGina5

OSUZorba said:


> It is obviously an attempt to shame them into fixing things.
> 
> I agree that I don't like them including the dirty bathrooms, etc and they should focus on things that are actually broken.
> 
> There are probably some things that Disney didn't really know about too, like the blown speakers in the jungle cruise queue.


or the ones in Mouse Gears that make the music sound literally flat???


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Save if you buy into Riviera before May 31st

https://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/di...-general-sales-for-disneys-riviera-resort.htm


----------



## MissGina5

dolewhipdreams said:


> It was under heavy renovation due to cracking which might have led to structural issues. There isn't an official cause yet but it's already being unofficially blamed on construction. All I know is I wouldn't want to work for the company that caused Notre Dame to burn down.
> 
> I'm just sad I missed visiting it. We'll be there in September and it was one of my top 3 things I was looking forward to.


ok the company thing was my immediate response (before I knew how serious it was)


----------



## MissGina5

*News-ish*
I mean some of you might not know by now that I am a librarian, but I was VERY excited to see this new promotion from ALA (American Library Association) today! Toy Story was like my first favorite movie (that and Hercules), so this feels like it was made for me!
http://www.ala.org/news/press-relea...-card-sign-month-2019-special-toy-story-4-tie
^ Click link for picture!


----------



## tarak

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just another reminder to take the trip, see the site, experience what you can today ... it might not be there tomorrow



Very good point. I’ve not been to Paris, so I can only imagine how beautiful it was. The loss of that history is devastating. It sounds as if they saved the towers and some of the artwork was saved or not there due to the renovations. 


On a lighter note, my youngest daughter (7) loves that movie. Her older brother, who loves being horrible to her, told her Notre Dame was burning. She refused to believe Quasimodo was fictional, so I finally told her he was safely evacuated and staying in a hotel for the time being.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

OSUZorba said:


> Most of this stuff could be fixed over night, and some stuff that has been broken a long time has been fixed since the list started being published.





rteetz said:


> They got this idea sort of from MiceChat. MiceChat used to do something similar a long time ago and Disneyland actually did start fixing and updating a lot of things because of it.



This isn’t a hill I’m willing to die on or anything (!!), but I’d be really surprised if anyone has any sort of proof that a fan site maintaining such a list dictates Disney’s repair schedule one iota. Could be wrong.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

dolewhipdreams said:


> I'm watching a live stream of the blaze and it's horrible. Such a tragedy for Paris.


I was doing the same — so sad. I’m not one to be dramatic, but I’d say this is a tragedy for human history. I think the loss of this 800+ year old structure and the history it contained is really a loss for all, not just for Paris. Sad that my kids never got to see it — we’d planned to go next year. 

It sounds like portions are still standing and some archives were saved.

I hope we see much more of this... people pledging big money to rebuild, even though we can’t truly replace what was lost: https://www.google.com/amp/amp.time...16/notre-dame-cathedral-fire-donation-rebuild


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> This isn’t a hill I’m willing to die on or anything (!!), but I’d be really surprised if anyone has any sort of proof that a fan site maintaining such a list dictates Disney’s repair schedule one iota. Could be wrong.


I’m not saying that what WDWNT is doing is creating change however what MiceChat did certainly influenced Disney. That was during some dark years of Disneyland. Disney does have people who watch these sites and see what is posted and then peoples responses. Most of the time yes nothing comes from it but sometimes things to change.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*RUMOR*

Table service at Oga's cantina delayed (will open when Rise of the Resistence opens) and guests will be limited to 1 hour in the cantina

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/rumor-oga...e-limits-upon-open-at-star-wars-galaxys-edge/

(I am not entirely sure what this relates to as it talks about "drinks only to start" but I didn't realise there was to be food ever in Oga's)


----------



## BigRed98

TheMaxRebo said:


> *RUMOR*
> 
> Table service at Oga's cantina delayed (will open when Rise of the Resistence opens) and guests will be limited to 1 hour in the cantina
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/rumor-oga...e-limits-upon-open-at-star-wars-galaxys-edge/
> 
> (I am not entirely sure what this relates to as it talks about "drinks only to start" but I didn't realise there was to be food ever in Oga's)



We already know all of this from Martin and I thought the TSR was seperate from the cantina. Also the article states that the Cantina will hold only 30 people and Carlye Wisel whose been in the cantina, commented on the tweet that WDWNT is getting there information from and said that number is off and will hold more.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BigRed98 said:


> We already know all of this from Martin and I thought the TSR was seperate from the cantina. Also the article states that the Cantina will hold only 30 people and Carlye Wisel whose been in the cantina, commented on the tweet that WDWNT is getting there information from and said that number is off and will hold more.



yeah, seems like a lot off with this and I responded to them / their tweet questioning it


----------



## skier_pete

BigRed98 said:


> We already know all of this from Martin and I thought the TSR was seperate from the cantina. Also the article states that the Cantina will hold only 30 people and Carlye Wisel whose been in the cantina, commented on the tweet that WDWNT is getting there information from and said that number is off and will hold more.



I have an extremely hard time believing they will build anything in SWGE that only holds 30 people. It's not like they have JK Rowling telling them how they have to do things.


----------



## Brocktoon

TheMaxRebo said:


> *RUMOR*
> 
> Table service at Oga's cantina delayed (will open when Rise of the Resistence opens) and guests will be limited to 1 hour in the cantina
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/rumor-oga...e-limits-upon-open-at-star-wars-galaxys-edge/
> 
> (I am not entirely sure what this relates to as it talks about "drinks only to start" but I didn't realise there was to be food ever in Oga's)



I kinda envision Oga's as a super 'plussed' Star Wars version of La Cava del Tequila, which had the bar area, sit down area and a limited food menu.  I question the max occupancy of 30, but that would put it around La Cava size?  If we remember how crazy the lines were when La Cava opened I can easily see them enforcing a time limit for your visit as Oga's wait will be insane


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

TheMaxRebo said:


> *RUMOR*
> 
> Table service at Oga's cantina delayed (will open when Rise of the Resistence opens) and guests will be limited to 1 hour in the cantina
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/rumor-oga...e-limits-upon-open-at-star-wars-galaxys-edge/
> 
> (I am not entirely sure what this relates to as it talks about "drinks only to start" but I didn't realise there was to be food ever in Oga's)



Interesting.  Is the max occupancy really just 30 people?  I’m assuming this will be the place to get the tiki mugs?  On one hand, like that they will take steps to help more experience it.  But 30??  Have they learned nothing from La Cava?  And I’m surprised to hear budget cuts mentioned.  They are going to be printing money...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> I have an extremely hard time believing they will build anything in SWGE that only holds 30 people. It's not like they have JK Rowling telling them how they have to do things.





Brocktoon said:


> I kinda envision Oga's as a super 'plussed' Star Wars version of La Cava del Tequila, which had the bar area, sit down area and a limited food menu.  I question the max occupancy of 30, but that would put it around La Cava size?  If we remember how crazy the lines were when La Cava opened I can easily see them enforcing a time limit for your visit as Oga's wait will be insane





2xcited2sleep said:


> Interesting.  Is the max occupancy really just 30 people?  I’m assuming this will be the place to get the tiki mugs?  On one hand, like that they will take steps to help more experience it.  But 30??  Have they learned nothing from La Cava?  And I’m surprised to hear budget cuts mentioned.  They are going to be printing money...



It is small, but I think it is more than 30 ... maybe they mean initially?  Or only 30 seats?
My understanding is there are 9 alcoves around the end but one is for the DJ - so there are 8 with booths for guests.  If those hold 4 people each that would be 24 and then I think there are a handful of seats directly at the bar, but not sure if that is 6 or 8 or 12 ... so if the booths can hold 6 and if the bar has 12, that would be 48 max seats ... but I've also seen it worded that "majority of guests will stand" ... so I think there are at least 30 seats and then room for at least that many to stand


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> It is small, but I think it is more than 30 ... maybe they mean initially?  Or only 30 seats?
> My understanding is there are 9 alcoves around the end but one is for the DJ - so there are 8 with booths for guests.  If those hold 4 people each that would be 24 and then I think there are a handful of seats directly at the bar, but not sure if that is 6 or 8 or 12 ... so if the booths can hold 6 and if the bar has 12, that would be 48 max seats ... but I've also seen it worded that "majority of guests will stand" ... so I think there are at least 30 seats and then room for at least that many to stand


I believe it has been said that seating in the Cantina is limited.


----------



## Firebird060

Hmm interesting they are going to go with a 1 Hour Max time,  and not a "2" drink max like at Trader Sams


----------



## Moliphino

Firebird060 said:


> Hmm interesting they are going to go with a 1 Hour Max time,  and not a "2" drink max like at Trader Sams



There is no max drink amount at Trader Sam's. Or at least, never when I've been there.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Firebird060 said:


> Hmm interesting they are going to go with a 1 Hour Max time,  and not a "2" drink max like at Trader Sams



I think they might have that 2 drink max on top of the 1 hour limit (as I know in MK they do a 2 drink max and I believe they said they will do the same for GE in DLR ... not sure about the DHS one) ... I think the 1 hour limit is to prevent people from just hanging out.  I mean, even two drinks and just hanging out and having fun and people watching, I could stay for hours


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS/PHOTOS*

River Country just a pile of dirt at this point in preparation for Reflections

http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/photo...ter-park-completely-demolished-for-new-hotel/


Definitely a bit sad to see as River Country is one of the memories I have from my most early visits to WDW


----------



## scrappinginontario

Farro said:


> I'd rather they get rid of free dining and give resort and AP discounts still, but hopefully this is a good omen.


 Why wish that they would take away something that works for so many?  Free Dining may not be a savings to you but there are 1000's of families who are able to visit Disney because of it.  I don't begrudge you wanting AP and resort discounts but not at the expense of removing something else.


----------



## OSUZorba

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> This isn’t a hill I’m willing to die on or anything (!!), but I’d be really surprised if anyone has any sort of proof that a fan site maintaining such a list dictates Disney’s repair schedule one iota. Could be wrong.


I will say I used to work at a major airline, I personally got involved in fixing things that had been posted on social media. Usually temporary repairs that were full safe, but didn't look right to the flying public. 

But basically what you are saying is you don't believe Disney cares what their customers think and don't care about providing the appearance of a well taken care of park.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Disneyland Update

https://www.micechat.com/222474-disneyland-refurbishments-april-2019/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“Toy Story Play Days” Coming to Disneyland Paris This Summer


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Epcot 4/16/19 (Restaurant Construction, Pizza Al Taglio, New Merchandise, ETC.)


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Cinderella Castle Pathway Expansion – Construction Update 4/16/19


----------



## Firebird060

So yes Trader Sams officially has a 2 Drink Max, but I have never been stopped from ordering more either, I think its more so to encourage people to feel obligated to move along  and let others in, but it is not really enforced unless someone I assume is dangerously Inebriated.


----------



## Firebird060

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> “Toy Story Play Days” Coming to Disneyland Paris This Summer



Well I guess I know what Ill be checking out in DLP while I am there


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS/PHOTOS*
> 
> River Country just a pile of dirt at this point in preparation for Reflections
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/photo...ter-park-completely-demolished-for-new-hotel/
> 
> 
> Definitely a bit sad to see as River Country is one of the memories I have from my most early visits to WDW



It’s a shame it was closed and abandoned.  Best we can hope for now is some sort of homage in the retirement village’s pool.  

I guess it’s impossible for anybody to truly see all Disney Parks now.


----------



## Moliphino

Firebird060 said:


> So yes Trader Sams officially has a 2 Drink Max, but I have never been stopped from ordering more either, I think its more so to encourage people to feel obligated to move along  and let others in, but it is not really enforced unless someone I assume is dangerously Inebriated.



They really don't, though. You're literally the only person I've ever seen say that.


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS/PHOTOS*
> 
> River Country just a pile of dirt at this point in preparation for Reflections
> 
> Definitely a bit sad to see as River Country is one of the memories I have from my most early visits to WDW



But better to be something new than to just rot away!   I too remember the intertube ride with the last fall giving you a little boost into the lake.  Was neat place back in the day.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Construction work on the Epcot tram and security areas to begin this week


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Epcot's United Kingdom Pavilion hosting Easter activities this weekend


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Azalea Trail Maids will join the Magic Kingdom's Easter pre-parade


----------



## scrappinginontario

OSUZorba said:


> Any idea if a US person book this these packages if you book through the UK? Or do you have to prove you are from the UK?


  I'm not sure how it works for UK deals but I know for Canadian deals we need to produce a passport for each adult when picking up Canadian tickets.



saskdw said:


> Also this isn't "real" free dining it's quick service free dining. Real free dining is when they give the full dining plan at the Mod resorts. Giving out chicken fingers and fries cost Disney nothing.


 It is still 'real' free dining.  Just because they changed what was offered for moderate resorts, in no way changes that they are feeding people 2 meals and 2 snacks a day.

I'm sure if you were to walk into your local fast food restaurant and order 2 meals, 2 drinks and 2 desserts and when you went to pay they told you to put away your credit card as the meals were on them, you'd be pretty excited that they were 'free'!!  Same thing here!


----------



## mollmoll4

*Rumor:*
Endgame ending leaked

*Link *does not* contain spoilers*

Be careful what you click on if you want to avoid spoilers. If true, I find this very surprising given how well Marvel usually keeps these locked down.


----------



## Moliphino

mollmoll4 said:


> *Rumor:*
> Endgame ending leaked
> 
> *Link *does not* contain spoilers*
> 
> Be careful what you click on if you want to avoid spoilers. If true, I find this very surprising given how well Marvel usually keeps these locked down.



At this point I'm not clicking on _anything_ Avengers related. I haven't even watched the last couple promos, I'm already too hyped up for the real thing.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update
*
Skyliner update

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photos-di...animation-resort-construction-update-4-16-19/


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> *Photo update
> *
> Skyliner update
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photos-di...animation-resort-construction-update-4-16-19/


  Glad to see the addition of restrooms not far from the station.  I'll be honest and say that hadn't even crossed my mind but makes a lot of sense!  Cannot wait to ride these!!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

If endgame ending has been leaked I have no hope.

I feel like someone on social media or a stupid article headline will spoil it.


----------



## gberg

MissGina5 said:


> *News-ish*
> I mean some of you might not know by now that I am a librarian, but I was VERY excited to see this new promotion from ALA (American Library Association) today! Toy Story was like my first favorite movie (that and Hercules), so this feels like it was made for me!
> http://www.ala.org/news/press-relea...-card-sign-month-2019-special-toy-story-4-tie
> ^ Click link for picture!


I'm also a Librarian!  I run a small company library (so no fiction materials!) but I think some Toy Story graphics may be appearing soon! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## mikeamizzle

posted this in the Star Wars Celebration thread as well, and I'm not sure if this was discussed this past weekend, but I figured I would point out that the "special" star wars coke bottles aren't that unique.

(just thought this was interesting/not sure if anyone picked up on it)


----------



## Firebird060

Moliphino said:


> They really don't, though. You're literally the only person I've ever seen say that.


I could be wrong I am a human after all and I do tend to leave a bit drunk myself,  but for whatever reason in my mind I remember seeing it on a sign in the front where you check in ,  but hey who knows I could be mis remembering.  If I am I apologize either way I will check the next time I am at the Grotto and see if I can find what I think i remember.


----------



## rteetz

mikeamizzle said:


> posted this in the Star Wars Celebration thread as well, and I'm not sure if this was discussed this past weekend, but I figured I would point out that the "special" star wars coke bottles aren't that unique.
> 
> (just thought this was interesting/not sure if anyone picked up on it)
> 
> View attachment 394969


Yeah this was discussed a bit there. The shape isn’t new but the theming/cap is.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Central Florida Theme Park Injury Report for Q1

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ury-reports-for-1st-quarter-of-2019-released/


----------



## Tigger's ally

Firebird060 said:


> I could be wrong I am a human after all and I do tend to leave a bit drunk myself,  but for whatever reason in my mind I remember seeing it on a sign in the front where you check in ,  but hey who knows I could be mis remembering.  If I am I apologize either way I will check the next time I am at the Grotto and see if I can find what I think i remember.



Sounds to me like you just concocted a reason to go back!  Right away!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
First International Food and Drink Fest at Shanghai Disney Resort 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-drink-fest-spices-up-shanghai-disney-resort/


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Central Florida Theme Park Injury Report for Q1
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ury-reports-for-1st-quarter-of-2019-released/



I like the description of Guest felt foot pain for that ET incident.   Quite the contrast to those initial reports of child’s foot ripped off.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> I like the description of Guest felt foot pain for that ET incident.   Quite the contrast to those initial reports of child’s foot ripped off.


That’s for sure...


----------



## Firebird060

Tigger's ally said:


> Sounds to me like you just concocted a reason to go back!  Right away!



Lol oh I always find a reason lol, my favorite reason though to ever visit was to spend the Disney Giftcard I got to tour DVC last year in June,  It was nice drinking at Trader Sams on Disneys dime, my wife even got her Black Pearl that night,  and I got to see some of the PodCast Crew who were there with some friends.   That was some nice Disney magic that night.    Now if only DLP had there own Version for my trip in June lol


----------



## dolewhipdreams

Firebird060 said:


> I could be wrong I am a human after all and I do tend to leave a bit drunk myself,  but for whatever reason in my mind I remember seeing it on a sign in the front where you check in ,  but hey who knows I could be mis remembering.  If I am I apologize either way I will check the next time I am at the Grotto and see if I can find what I think i remember.


I think the general rule at Disney bars is that for each order you're only allowed two drinks per ID? So maybe you're both right- you can only get two drinks at a time but there might not be anything keeping you from going back up and ordering again?


----------



## Moliphino

dolewhipdreams said:


> I think the general rule at Disney bars is that for each order you're only allowed two drinks per ID? So maybe you're both right- you can only get two drinks at a time but there might not be anything keeping you from going back up and ordering again?



Yeah, all bars at Disney have the sign saying 2 drinks per person with a valid ID. That's what you can order *at one time*. Trader Sam's does not have a policy that that is all you can have in a visit there. You can always drink those and order another two, same as anywhere else.


----------



## nkosiek

Firebird060 said:


> I could be wrong I am a human after all and I do tend to leave a bit drunk myself,  but for whatever reason in my mind I remember seeing it on a sign in the front where you check in ,  but hey who knows I could be mis remembering.  If I am I apologize either way I will check the next time I am at the Grotto and see if I can find what I think i remember.


I know the sign you speak of. My wife and I read it the same way you did this past February, but what I have been told by others here is that it's meant to be read that you can only order 2 drinks at a time.


----------



## MissGina5

gberg said:


> I'm also a Librarian!  I run a small company library (so no fiction materials!) but I think some Toy Story graphics may be appearing soon! Thanks for the heads up!


Oh we are best friends now!


----------



## OSUZorba

Firebird060 said:


> I could be wrong I am a human after all and I do tend to leave a bit drunk myself,  but for whatever reason in my mind I remember seeing it on a sign in the front where you check in ,  but hey who knows I could be mis remembering.  If I am I apologize either way I will check the next time I am at the Grotto and see if I can find what I think i remember.


This was discussed before. I think it was decided that the 2 drink max was that you could only order 2 at once per person.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

all this talk of drinks is making me thirst ... it's 5pm somwhere right?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Skyliner update from Orlando Sentinel

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/os-bz-gondolas-disney-sneak-preview-20190416-story.html


----------



## Kbosch

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Skyliner update from Orlando Sentinel
> 
> https://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/os-bz-gondolas-disney-sneak-preview-20190416-story.html



"By August, Disney employees could be among the first passengers during the testing process that will run for months around-the-clock."  

Months???


----------



## rteetz

Kbosch said:


> "By August, Disney employees could be among the first passengers during the testing process that will run for months around-the-clock."
> 
> Months???


Yeah I’m a bit unsure what to make of that. Workers have already been seen inside these cabins on the DHS line. Testing has also already been going for months. These systems aren’t new and this one is taking longer than others like it.


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> all this talk of drinks is making me thirst ... it's 5pm somwhere right?



who put the 5 p.m. rule on you?  It was always 10:00 a.m. rule around my house and we did recognize other time zones as well.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Kbosch said:


> "By August, Disney employees could be among the first passengers during the testing process that will run for months around-the-clock."
> 
> Months???


  I read that too.  Still holding out hope they will be open for our September trip but realizing now they may not be.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
JJ Abrams says there is more the Rey’s parents story

https://www.slashfilm.com/j-j-abrams-on-reys-parents/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Yeah I’m a bit unsure what to make of that. Workers have already been seen inside these cabins on the DHS line. Testing has also already been going for months. These systems aren’t new and this one is taking longer than others like it.



Also, at what point are they 60 feet in the air?  that is 6 stories high


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Construction work on the Epcot tram and security areas to begin this week


About time!!!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> JJ Abrams says there is more the Rey’s parents story
> 
> https://www.slashfilm.com/j-j-abrams-on-reys-parents/


There had better be. :-/


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Also, at what point are they 60 feet in the air?  that is 6 stories high


Over CBR? They need to go over rooms.


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> Also, at what point are they 60 feet in the air?  that is 6 stories high



Right after the corkscrew and right before the double loop to loop.


----------



## Moliphino

OSUZorba said:


> This was discussed before. I think it was decided that the 2 drink max was that you could only order 2 at once per person.



Yes. It's posted everywhere alcohol is sold at Disney (even at the bottom of every festival menu board). So if you have a party of 8 people, one person can't just go order drinks for the whole group, they would need at least four people with valid IDs present.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> JJ Abrams says there is more the Rey’s parents story
> 
> https://www.slashfilm.com/j-j-abrams-on-reys-parents/


JJ has a lot of mess to clean up and tie up after Rian made a mess of the story he started. 
I just don't know why they decided 3 separate directors was the way to go with this last trilogy rather than taking one director all the way through. 

Or at least they should had some sort of creative directory that had a vision for all 3 films instead of just making it up on the fly like they seem to be doing. 

The problem is that JJ is good at making awesome MacGuffins .. but pretty bad at tying things up. Looking forward to some answers.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> Yeah I’m a bit unsure what to make of that. Workers have already been seen inside these cabins on the DHS line. Testing has also already been going for months. These systems aren’t new and this one is taking longer than others like it.


I wonder if they are just afraid to roll this thing out to the public in the HOT, HUMID and thunderstormy months of July/August/September. 
Despite how they MAY actually feel inside -- the pre-conceived perception may be that people won't want to be trapped in a box when it is hot and humid and could be shut down by lightning strikes. 

Maybe they just weren't planning on SWGE opening early and thus was just set to open in November like SWGE was supposed to.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> JJ has a lot of mess to clean up and tie up after Rian made a mess of the story he started.
> I just don't know why they decided 3 separate directors was the way to go with this last trilogy rather than taking one director all the way through.
> 
> Or at least they should had some sort of creative directory that had a vision for all 3 films instead of just making it up on the fly like they seem to be doing.
> 
> The problem is that JJ is good at making awesome MacGuffins .. but pretty bad at tying things up. Looking forward to some answers.



Well, I get the different directors to let each have their won tone and feel ... I mean, they did that with the original trilogy and one reason Empire is so goo

But I do agree there should have been one single vision and that was to be JJ's then he should have been more in control of the story of Last Jedi even if he wasn't directing ... and this coming from someone who liked The Last Jedi


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> I wonder if they are just afraid to roll this thing out to the public in the HOT, HUMID and thunderstormy months of July/August/September.
> Despite how they MAY actually feel inside -- the pre-conceived perception may be that people won't want to be trapped in a box when it is hot and humid and could be shut down by lightning strikes.
> 
> Maybe they just weren't planning on SWGE opening early and thus was just set to open in November like SWGE was supposed to.



That is certainly possible - but also this system shouldn't take that much longer to get up and running considering how quickly they can get them up at ski resorts in one off season (yes, I know this one is much bigger, but it also isn't up the side of a mountain) ... AND I think a big reason they are building it is to have it open to more efficiently get people to DHS for GE - so I really can't see how they would have chanced it that it wouldn't be up and running way before the original date of when GE was opening so that it shouldn't be an issue to get it up and running by Aug 29th

Your thinking may very well be correct ... but I am leaning more towards this article has some wrong info in it


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

tlmadden73 said:


> I wonder if they are just afraid to roll this thing out to the public in the HOT, HUMID and thunderstormy months of July/August/September.
> Despite how they MAY actually feel inside -- the pre-conceived perception may be that people won't want to be trapped in a box when it is hot and humid and could be shut down by lightning strikes.
> 
> Maybe they just weren't planning on SWGE opening early and thus was just set to open in November like SWGE was supposed to.


I’m more focused on how often they’ll shut it down for lightning in the area... that’s the test I’m interested in.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I believe it has been said that seating in the Cantina is limited.




Ok, I know I posted the story to that rumor about the Cantina being behind due to budget cuts, so figure I should be the one to point out this response from Micechate which states that rumor is false:

Contained in this Disneyland update:
https://www.micechat.com/222474-disneyland-refurbishments-april-2019/

I saw some erroneous “news” online about Oga’s Cantina in Galaxy’s Edge that I wanted to clear up. The fake news claimed that Oga’s was behind schedule due to budget cuts and that it only had a capacity of 30 people. Both of those things are false. 

There isn’t a sit-down restaurant included in the cantina. As we first wrote in August of last year, Oga’s is a beverage establishment. The entire Cantina will be ready on May 31.


Additionally, the capacity of the location is not 30; it will be able to accommodate at least 5 times that! Again, this isn’t new information, we wrote about that last year as well.  

However, a time limit will likely be necessary in the early days of the land which may take the form of a drink limit to cap time in the establishment to around an hour. 

If you see folks spreading the fake news, please help correct the record.  



so in summary, the entire Cantina will be ready on May 31st (Disneyland one), it will hold at least 150 people, and you should correct people if they are spreading the fake news (so allow myself to correct, myself)


----------



## rteetz

tlmadden73 said:


> JJ has a lot of mess to clean up and tie up after Rian made a mess of the story he started.
> I just don't know why they decided 3 separate directors was the way to go with this last trilogy rather than taking one director all the way through.
> 
> Or at least they should had some sort of creative directory that had a vision for all 3 films instead of just making it up on the fly like they seem to be doing.
> 
> The problem is that JJ is good at making awesome MacGuffins .. but pretty bad at tying things up. Looking forward to some answers.


JJ was executive producer of 8 so he definitely knew what was going on and was involved in the process of making that film. I liked 8.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> so in summary, the entire Cantina will be ready on May 31st (Disneyland one), it will hold at least 150 people, and you should correct people if they are spreading the fake news (so allow myself to correct, myself)


Yep that's more like it.


----------



## rteetz

tlmadden73 said:


> I wonder if they are just afraid to roll this thing out to the public in the HOT, HUMID and thunderstormy months of July/August/September.
> Despite how they MAY actually feel inside -- the pre-conceived perception may be that people won't want to be trapped in a box when it is hot and humid and could be shut down by lightning strikes.
> 
> Maybe they just weren't planning on SWGE opening early and thus was just set to open in November like SWGE was supposed to.


I don't think they are worried about that at all.


----------



## UncleMike101

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Skyliner update from Orlando Sentinel
> 
> https://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/os-bz-gondolas-disney-sneak-preview-20190416-story.html


They'll only let me read it if I subscribe to their rag.
I live over 1200 miles from Orlando.
Maybe I should tell them what they can do with their subscription?


----------



## Anthony Vito

Not to turn this into the Skyliner thread, but another consideration for them getting it open by August is the start of Food & Wine.  With F&W and SWGE opening the same day - that's all Skyliner territory right there.  It would make sense to want the Skyliner to ease some of the burden to those two parks by then.  (I'm also saying in a willing-this-to-come-true way since we're going Aug. 10-19, and we're staying at Yacht Club after transferring from Pop Century after the first night - the Skyliner running would be a big help.)


----------



## OKW Lover

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I’m more focused on how often they’ll shut it down for lightning in the area... that’s the test I’m interested in.


Suggest you check out the extensive thread about the Skyliner.  https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...n-system-read-post-1-updated-4-11-19.3578988/

There is lots of information about the system there.  If they do decide to shut the gondola system down for lightning, it would only take ~10 minutes to clear the line.  There is some question as to the need to shut them down during the typical afternoon thunderstorm as these are designed to operate in sever weather all around the world.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

OKW Lover said:


> Suggest you check out the extensive thread about the Skyliner.  https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...n-system-read-post-1-updated-4-11-19.3578988/
> 
> There is lots of information about the system there.  If they do decide to shut the gondola system down for lightning, it would only take ~10 minutes to clear the line.  There is some question as to the need to shut them down during the typical afternoon thunderstorm as these are designed to operate in sever weather all around the world.


I’ve read all of that and informative threads on another board, as well as articles on these systems.

I’m not suggesting that they will legitimately NEED to shut them down often for lighting.

The question is how they will CHOOSE to handle this in practice. An insider I trust on another board said the CURRENT plan is for gondolas to be stopped under the same standards that they shut down some attractions for lighting.

IF that’s the case, this is not a reliable enough mode of transportation for me as someone who goes in Aug and hops during the near-daily lightning storms.

That’s why I’m interested to see what they do in practice.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
PizzeRizzo reopens May 4th

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/breaking-pizzerizzo-to-reopen-at-disneys-hollywood-studios-on-may-4th/


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom




----------



## unbanshee

*NEWS
*
BlogMickey is reporting the Disney Skyliner travel times between the stations

http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/disney-skyliner-travel-times-between-resorts-and-theme-parks-revealed/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

unbanshee said:


> *NEWS
> *
> BlogMickey is reporting the Disney Skyliner travel times between the stations
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/disney-skyliner-travel-times-between-resorts-and-theme-parks-revealed/



Seems in line with what we have been saying / have calculated.  And they are probably on the conservative time a bit


----------



## unbanshee

TheMaxRebo said:


> Seems in line with what we have been saying / have calculated.  And they are probably on the conservative time a bit



I was going to say, these _seem_ to be slower than I thought, but perhaps it's a "worse case scenario"


----------



## TheMaxRebo

unbanshee said:


> I was going to say, these _seem_ to be slower than I thought, but perhaps it's a "worse case scenario"



Yeah, that is how I see it and also might include load/unload times


----------



## LoganBrown1990

MissGina5 said:


> *News-ish*
> I mean some of you might not know by now that I am a librarian, but I was VERY excited to see this new promotion from ALA (American Library Association) today! Toy Story was like my first favorite movie (that and Hercules), so this feels like it was made for me!
> http://www.ala.org/news/press-relea...-card-sign-month-2019-special-toy-story-4-tie
> ^ Click link for picture!



I totally missed this!  I'm going to have to make sure we order new posters this year! It also gives me an excuse to rework my Buzz bulletin board from last year's summer reading.


----------



## MissGina5

LoganBrown1990 said:


> I totally missed this!  I'm going to have to make sure we order new posters this year! It also gives me an excuse to rework my Buzz bulletin board from last year's summer reading.


ok but now I need to see your summer reading board?!?!?!


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> PizzeRizzo reopens May 4th
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/breaking-pizzerizzo-to-reopen-at-disneys-hollywood-studios-on-may-4th/




Well it's about time!


----------



## BigRed98

*News
*
New Details I learned during My Trip to Walt Disney Imagineering

This is a really great article giving us insight on Disney’s upcoming projects.


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> *News
> *
> New Details I learned during My Trip to Walt Disney Imagineering
> 
> This is a really great article giving us insight on Disney’s upcoming projects.


Didn’t tell us too much.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> Didn’t tell us too much.



No not really but it’s nice to hear they are working on a rock n roller coaster replacement even though we knew it was eventually coming. I thought Hong Kong Frozen ride was going to be identical to ours so that was new to me but your right nothing really new, more of a summary of future projects.


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> No not really but it’s nice to hear they are working on a rock n roller coaster replacement even though we knew it was eventually coming. I thought Hong Kong Frozen ride was going to be identical to ours so that was new to me but your right nothing really new, more of a summary of future projects.


I’m surprised Tokyo would want the same thing from Epcot.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> I’m surprised Tokyo would want the same thing from Epcot.



Me too, I guess the majority of there budget is going towards the Peter Pan section.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Magic Kingdom Park Hours Extended Through June for Select Dates


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Hasbro Releasing Monopoly: The Lion King Edition in Honor of Film’s 25th Anniversary


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“Dark Arts at Hogwarts Castle” Projection Show Premieres at Universal Studios Hollywood’s Wizarding World of Harry Potter


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“Toy Story,” “Aladdin”, and Tasty Treats Join Forever Disney Collection


----------



## rteetz

*News*

The Russo Brothers (and Thanos) Ask for Your Silence Regarding “Avengers: Endgame”


----------



## rteetz

*News*

National Geographic to Premiere Documentary “The Last Animals” on Earth Day


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Channel Picks Up Third Season of “Big Hero 6 The Series;” Announces Season 2 Guest Stars


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Universal Orlando Gives First Look at Cornish Pixies on Hagrid’s Magical Creatures Motorbike Adventure


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Springs Highlights Easter Offerings


----------



## hertamaniac

BigRed98 said:


> *News
> *
> New Details I learned during My Trip to Walt Disney Imagineering
> 
> This is a really great article giving us insight on Disney’s upcoming projects.



I like the embedded video in this article on The Dish.  It reminds me of a CAD model, but stepped up with a POV headset.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> “Toy Story,” “Aladdin”, and Tasty Treats Join Forever Disney Collection



I was confused as I thought "Forever Collection" meant like a level of video release (like "Diamond Edition" or something) and for the life of me I could remember a movie or short called "Tasty Treats" .... Then I clicked the link and realized it is a clothing collection


----------



## OKW Lover

hertamaniac said:


> I like the embedded video in this article on The Dish.  It reminds me of a CAD model, but stepped up with a POV headset.


The Dish is really quite an experience.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

So I am very glad that they are going to rebuild Notre Dame, and good to see Disney step up:


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> PizzeRizzo reopens May 4th
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/breaking-pizzerizzo-to-reopen-at-disneys-hollywood-studios-on-may-4th/



lol why?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikepizzo said:


> lol why?



they just need the capacity with ABC Commisary going down for refurb and then they will (think) they need both when GE opens


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Hasbro Releasing Monopoly: The Lion King Edition in Honor of Film’s 25th Anniversary


I don't think there is a version of Monopoly that I will ever buy faster than this!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> So I am very glad that they are going to rebuild Notre Dame, but when it said they will invite architects from around the world to submit designs, the first thing I thought of was:
> 
> Bob Iger: "We aren't going to do some non-descript design like French Gothic Cathedral"
> 
> Bob Chapek: "we are going to make it _more_ timeless, relevant, _more family_, and _more Disney_"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 395059


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


>




Well, now I feel bad thinking that after seeing this come out:


----------



## nkosiek

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, now I feel bad thinking that after seeing this come out:
> 
> View attachment 395068


The cynic in me wonders if they get to write this off in both countries or just one.


----------



## eliseisawkward

TheMaxRebo said:


> So I am very glad that they are going to rebuild Notre Dame, and good to see Disney step up:
> 
> View attachment 395067



Honestly, the Catholic Church does not need monetary donations to restore Notre Dame. They have plenty of money. That’s all I’m going to say about that.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disney has announced details for the 30th Anniversary celebration planned for Disney’s Hollywood Studios on May 1st.

http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/disne...dios-30th-anniversary-celebration-on-may-1st/

In summary:
- special calvacade
- special guide map and button
- special merch


----------



## BuzzyBelle

eliseisawkward said:


> Honestly, the Catholic Church does not need monetary donations to restore Notre Dame. They have plenty of money. That’s all I’m going to say about that.


The Catholic Church doesn’t own Notre Dame though. It’s owned and maintained by the state. They have a charitable organization to raise money for maintenance costs I believe.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

eliseisawkward said:


> Honestly, the Catholic Church does not need monetary donations to restore Notre Dame. They have plenty of money. That’s all I’m going to say about that.



as a member of the Catholic church, I agree with this ... though also think it is good when the broader world can come together to support historic sites that are relevant to everyone - and just show how we can come together and "we are one" and all that


----------



## firefly_ris

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, now I feel bad thinking that after seeing this come out:



It was still funny though. But good on them for the donation!


----------



## rteetz

I think we should refrain from comments regarding Notre Dame further.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I think we should refrain from comments regarding Notre Dame further.



I started it - my appologies


----------



## Phicinfan

TheMaxRebo said:


> I started it - my appologies


reconciliation...


----------



## SG131

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Universal Orlando Gives First Look at Cornish Pixies on Hagrid’s Magical Creatures Motorbike Adventure


I have to say, this ride is starting to look more appealing than I thought it was.  After a trip to Universal in Dec, I was skeptical that this will be just another screen ride, but it looks like I might need to squeeze a day into an upcoming trip to go over and see this.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disney has announced details for the 30th Anniversary celebration planned for Disney’s Hollywood Studios on May 1st.
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/disne...dios-30th-anniversary-celebration-on-may-1st/
> 
> In summary:
> - special calvacade
> - special guide map and button
> - special merch


I may or may not see a magicband in my future.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Guest Experience Team Now at DHS

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photos-gu...ssisting-guests-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SG131 said:


> I have to say, this ride is starting to look more appealing than I thought it was.  After a trip to Universal in Dec, I was skeptical that this will be just another screen ride, but it looks like I might need to squeeze a day into an upcoming trip to go over and see this.



yeah, I agree - this seems to be a really good addition/complement to the existing HP rides - and nice that it will be more of a "family" coaster (though more thrilling than what Disney considers a "family coaster")

I haven't been to Universal since they build any of the HP stuff but my wife took my oldest daughter for a day last year to see the HP stuff and they both really liked the area but my wife felt like she couldn't do the HP rides too many times due to the screens (and the motion of the Forbidden Journey ride) so nice to have another ride I think everyone can ride and ride more often


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland will have Cast previews of SWGE


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I may or may not see a magicband in my future.



That does look like a pretty neat MB

2 question though, it notes that : "Merchandise can be found starting at 8 a.m. in Grand Park, while supplies last. _(Please note: Merchandise will go on sale at 8 a.m., Disney’s Hollywood Studios opens at 9 a.m.)"_

first, where is Grand Park? and 2nd how does it work that you can shop before the park opens?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> That does look like a pretty neat MB
> 
> 2 question though, it notes that : "Merchandise can be found starting at 8 a.m. in Grand Park, while supplies last. _(Please note: Merchandise will go on sale at 8 a.m., Disney’s Hollywood Studios opens at 9 a.m.)"_
> 
> first, where is Grand Park? and 2nd how does it work that you can shop before the park opens?


There is an AP band too! I’m guessing the park gates will open early much like they do with MK but the park won’t be open. 

Grand Park I believe is part of the Muppets area/Grand Avenue.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

not surprising but CM Block Out dates at Disneyland extended to cover entire summer:

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/disneylan...tended-through-most-of-summer-begin-may-16th/


----------



## mikepizzo

TheMaxRebo said:


> they just need the capacity with ABC Commisary going down for refurb and then they will (think) they need both when GE opens



Yeah, that was more rhetorical on my part.  I think the place would fare if they just let us guest bring our own ingredients and make our own pizza...


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disney has announced details for the 30th Anniversary celebration planned for Disney’s Hollywood Studios on May 1st.
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/disne...dios-30th-anniversary-celebration-on-may-1st/
> 
> In summary:
> - special calvacade
> - special guide map and button
> - special merch



Nighttime party too, right? Or did i misread that?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> There is an AP band too! I’m guessing the park gates will open early much like they do with MK but the park won’t be open.
> 
> Grand Park I believe is part of the Muppets area/Grand Avenue.



Figured it was near Grand Ave just didn't recall that specific name


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikepizzo said:


> Yeah, that was more rhetorical on my part.  I think the place would fare if they just let us guest bring our own ingredients and make our own pizza...



It is sort of shocking how much Disney struggles to make decent pizza ... I'm not asking for the worlds best but lots of other places can turn out tons of decent pizza


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Nighttime party too, right? Or did i misread that?



I don't think special party at night - but they do have the debut of the new nighttime projection show that night - which takes place before the Star Wars fireworks

Also will be special food/ treats available


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> I don't think special party at night - but they do have the debut of the new nighttime projection show that night - which takes place before the Star Wars fireworks
> 
> Also will be special food/ treats available



https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...d-studios-30th-anniversary-celebration-may-1/

Special nighttime emh, with characters and low wait times for attractions.

We were reading different sources, that was the issue.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

SG131 said:


> I have to say, this ride is starting to look more appealing than I thought it was.  After a trip to Universal in Dec, I was skeptical that this will be just another screen ride, but it looks like I might need to squeeze a day into an upcoming trip to go over and see this.


I was like you in that initially when it was announced I was concerned on the screens part and I was reading an article on the ride and even the article touched on that saying it appeared this ride might give screen reprieve lol.

I know my husband will want to go on it, me I've got to wait for more details and probably a ride video. I'm excited though for a coaster like this to be an addition. Now I'm looking towards the Jurassic Park/World coaster.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...d-studios-30th-anniversary-celebration-may-1/
> 
> Special nighttime emh, with characters and low wait times for attractions.
> 
> We were reading different sources, that was the issue.



ah, ok, thanks for this ... so this is an extra thing that wasn't in the other article - apologies!


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...d-studios-30th-anniversary-celebration-may-1/
> 
> Special nighttime emh, with characters and low wait times for attractions.
> 
> We were reading different sources, that was the issue.


It’s a Disney After Hours event not EMH so added cost.


----------



## mikepizzo

TheMaxRebo said:


> It is sort of shocking how much Disney struggles to make decent pizza ... I'm not asking for the worlds best but lots of other places can turn out tons of decent pizza



You mean you're not a fan of cardboard crust?  What are you, one of those food snobs or something?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikepizzo said:


> You mean you're not a fan of cardboard crust?  What are you, one of those food snobs or something?



I am in the NY Metro area so, yes, I am a pizza snob and really an Italian food snob of all sorts - generally try to avoid it at all costs when I am at Disney


----------



## Iowamomof4

PizzeRizzo had just opened the last time we went and (unpopular opinion...) I'm really happy it'll be open again for this trip! I loved the atmosphere there and thought the food wasn't that bad. My son and I ate out on the balcony area overlooking the courtyard and found it to be a nice, peaceful break from the crowds. I hope it works out for us to eat there again this time.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Oogie Boogie Bash coming to DCA

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ning-next-week/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q3wo0411190037A


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Oogie Boogie Bash coming to DCA
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ning-next-week/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q3wo0411190037A





dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> New Oogie Boogie Bash – A Disney Halloween Party Coming to Disney California Adventure Park, Tickets on Sale Beginning Next Week




I am intrigued by the idea of this new version of World of Color that aims to tell a bit more of a story, one focused on the villains

*“Villainous!” *– The new “World of Color” show weaves a Halloween tale about a young girl named Shelley Marie. This twisted tale carries Shelley on an unforgettable journey, exploring the villainous side of Disney characters through fountains, lights, lasers, projections and special effects. “Villainous!” shows that, deep down, there’s a little villain in all of us.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> It’s a Disney After Hours event not EMH so added cost.



I can't keep up with the acronyms.


I actually somewhat enjoyed the pizza at Pizza planet (which I awesome is the same as pizza Rizzo).

I even spent a summer in NYC with access to their pizza.

I don't think my taste buds are all that refined, though.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> a stupid article headline will spoil it.


Han Shot first!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

So kind of news. For those of you who like parks music, the entire Pandora soundtrack came out on Amazon music. The parks music, not the movie soundtrack 



Tiki Birdland said:


> Han Shot first!



Fact. It is known.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> So kind of news. For those of you who like parks music, the entire Pandora soundtrack came out on Amazon music. The parks music, not the movie soundtrack
> 
> 
> 
> Fact. It is known.


What does Amazon have in terms of Disney music? The Pandora soundtrack has been on Apple Music for a while now. Apple also has all the music from the Play Disney Parks app.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> What does Amazon have in terms of Disney music? The Pandora soundtrack has been on Apple Music for a while now. Apple also has all the music from the Play Disney Parks app.



I have the Disneyland and Disney world best of compilations. The wishes music is on there. Now Pandora.

Not parks related but I have best of Pixar movie scores that I'm obsessed with 

I don't know what's available on the Disney play app, never listened to it so not sure what it has that Amazon doesn't.

Amazon also has all the Disney movie soundtracks.


----------



## fatmanatee

Teaser for the new Jurassic Park ride at Universal. They've got screens.

https://twitter.com/JurassicOutpost/status/1118548495772917760


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I have the Disneyland and Disney world best of compilations. The wishes music is on there. Now Pandora.
> 
> Not parks related but I have best of Pixar movie scores that I'm obsessed with
> 
> I don't know what's available on the Disney play app, never listened to it so not sure what it has that Amazon doesn't.
> 
> Amazon also has all the Disney movie soundtracks.


The Play app/Apple have a lot of the ride music. Things like Happily Ever After, Tiki room, Pirates, Haunted Mansion, Guardians in DCA, stuff like that.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Work has begun at the TTC for security and entrance improvements 

http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/photo...ion-and-ticket-center-refurbishment-underway/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> The Play app/Apple have a lot of the ride music. Things like Happily Ever After, Tiki room, Pirates, Haunted Mansion, Guardians in DCA, stuff like that.



It's definitely integrated well with Apple music ... which I don't have and have no interest in having, so sort of sucks for me, but dems da breaks


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

fatmanatee said:


> Teaser for the new Jurassic Park ride at Universal. They've got screens.
> 
> https://twitter.com/JurassicOutpost/status/1118548495772917760


I expected this because I'm pretty certain they said that. It's just Jurassic Park River Adventure rethemed with adjustments (the screens and a few other things). But that ride isn't the same one as the roller coaster in Orlando. I'm hoping the roller coaster in Orlando follows more of Hagrid's route.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> It's definitely integrated well with Apple music ... which I don't have and have no interest in having, so sort of sucks for me, but dems da breaks


I was hesitant at first but I have grown to really love Apple Music. Helps they give a student discount too.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I was hesitant at first but I have grown to really love Apple Music. Helps they give a student discount too.



part if my issue (and I know it is a "me" thing) is I am still not used to having to pay for a music subscription like that - so I don't pay for any 

I was in college during the height of Napster - so used to just having whatever music I want, not paying a monthly fee for it


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> part if my issue (and I know it is a "me" thing) is I am still not used to having to pay for a music subscription like that - so I don't pay for any
> 
> I was in college during the height of Napster - so used to just having whatever music I want, not paying a monthly fee for it


I get that but it does help save money compared to buying each song on iTunes or buying physical albums.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I get that but it does help save money compared to buying each song on iTunes or buying physical albums.



yup - like I said, it's a me thing.  I also grew up without cable so the idea of "paying for TV" for foreign to me, but I adapted


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> part if my issue (and I know it is a "me" thing) is I am still not used to having to pay for a music subscription like that - so I don't pay for any
> 
> I was in college during the height of Napster - so used to just having whatever music I want, not paying a monthly fee for it


I don't like to pay either. I just use Pandora with the skipping limitations and the ads and then use Amazon Prime music and then YouTube. That said my husband signed up for a trial for Spotify a while back and then just never cancelled. I guess we sorta decided to keep that one and it does get heavily used. I will say that has come in handy a ton when traveling especially on an airplane when you need to be in airplane mode.


----------



## SG131

TheMaxRebo said:


> part if my issue (and I know it is a "me" thing) is I am still not used to having to pay for a music subscription like that - so I don't pay for any
> 
> I was in college during the height of Napster - so used to just having whatever music I want, not paying a monthly fee for it


I have finally given in and gotten a subscription, however, it's to Amazon Music.  I have Alexa all over my house and Alexa doesn't play well with Apple Music.  So even though I have an iphone, I'll be sticking to Amazon's music service.  I wish there was more disney stuff on it though.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Testing happening on Hagrid’s

https://twitter.com/orlandoexperie1/status/1118275576840773632?s=21


----------



## samsteele

Iowamomof4 said:


> My son and I ate out on the balcony area overlooking the courtyard and found it to be a nice, peaceful break from the crowds.


I like the theming but would have loved more in your face Muppets detail. I had big hopes for it when it opened but it fell short. However, that balcony area is gorgeous and a real treat. I've toured through the restaurant 2 or 3 x now but haven't eaten. I agree with others that WDW knows how to make good food but didn't try here. Seems like the Pizza Planet pillow pizzas had always been a steady seller esp for families with tired kids who craved bland comfort food. WDW went for safe and predictable and made that the main ticket but it just didn't transfer over to Rizzo. Sweetums could literally fire a cannon through the joint it was so empty when it was actually open. I doubt that they want to invest much more time or $ into Rizzos at this point.


----------



## Tigger's ally

samsteele said:


> . Sweetums could literally fire a cannon through the joint it was so empty when it was actually open. I doubt that they want to invest much more time or $ into Rizzos at this point.



Sweetums has a cannon?  Cool!    ARGHHHHHHH!


----------



## mollmoll4

rteetz said:


> What does Amazon have in terms of Disney music? The Pandora soundtrack has been on Apple Music for a while now. Apple also has all the music from the Play Disney Parks app.



Having had both Apple and Amazon music subscriptions (free trials  ) If you are looking for PARKS music, it's in the Apple services. I was unable to find much in Amazon's library, but as noted previously, they do have lots of movie soundtracks.


----------



## samsteele

Tigger's ally said:


> Sweetums has a cannon?  Cool!    ARGHHHHHHH!


Sweetums got it all


----------



## Kaleidodad

mollmoll4 said:


> Having had both Apple and Amazon music subscriptions (free trials  ) If you are looking for PARKS music, it's in the Apple services. I was unable to find much in Amazon's library, but as noted previously, they do have lots of movie soundtracks.


Amazon Music is certainly more album-oriented, but as one example they do have a bunch of parks music on the "Walt Disney World Official Album":

https://www.amazon.com/Walt-Disney-World-Official-Album/dp/B00EDN1LLW


----------



## unbanshee

*NEWS
*
7-month overhaul of TTC has started

http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/photo...ion-and-ticket-center-refurbishment-underway/


----------



## Moliphino

TheMaxRebo said:


> part if my issue (and I know it is a "me" thing) is I am still not used to having to pay for a music subscription like that - so I don't pay for any
> 
> I was in college during the height of Napster - so used to just having whatever music I want, not paying a monthly fee for it



I still have a huge Disney song collection from the Napster/Limewire/etc. days. I just go to YouTube if I want to listen to park area music.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Kaleidodad said:


> Amazon Music is certainly more album-oriented, but as one example they do have a bunch of parks music on the "Walt Disney World Official Album":
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Walt-Disney-World-Official-Album/dp/B00EDN1LLW


Looks like you have to have an Amazon Music Unlimited subscription to get that album. It's not included in Prime Membership.

Some of those songs I have on my Spotify playlist but of course that is also a monthly subscription.


----------



## hertamaniac

TheMaxRebo said:


> I was in college during the height of Napster - so used to just having whatever music I want, not paying a monthly fee for it



Me too, but MAYBE, I had to purchase larger hard drives to accommodate a larger database.  

It would have been interesting to have a parallel universe to see how many artists would have been catapulted to "famedom", without a full-blown corporate labeled PR campaign, if copyright laws weren't "enforced".  Capitalism.


----------



## Kaleidodad

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Looks like you have to have an Amazon Music Unlimited subscription to get that album. It's not included in Prime Membership.
> 
> Some of those songs I have on my Spotify playlist but of course that is also a monthly subscription.


That is correct, but Prime Music does also have this Disney Classics compilation album which has a lot of the same parks music:

https://www.amazon.com/Disney-Classics-Various-artists/dp/B00G9Y6U3W/

Edit: sorry, maybe that one is on Amazon Music too, can't tell which since I'm signed in... but I am a fan of their Unlimited service which does include some good Disney World content.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Kaleidodad said:


> That is correct, but Prime Music does also have this Disney Classics compilation album which has a lot of the same parks music:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Disney-Classics-Various-artists/dp/B00G9Y6U3W/


Yuppers you're right on that, that's a main one I used for my Disney playlist for Amazon. Hadn't remembered exactly where I got some of those songs so it's a good reminder


----------



## Farro

We have Spotify, but I have a favorites list on Youtube with a whole lot of Disney Parks music. I always listen to the Tree of Life loop in the morning, so peaceful....


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Two new Limited Edition MagicBands coming for Hollywood Studios 30th Anniversary


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Hard Rock International Renews Universal CityWalk Lease Until 2039


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Two new Limited Edition MagicBands coming for Hollywood Studios 30th Anniversary



passholder one is nice too ... and 1,000 seems like a pretty low number


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> passholder one is nice too ... and 1,000 seems like a pretty low number


I know. They have done 1000 before I believe though.


----------



## SG131

TheMaxRebo said:


> passholder one is nice too ... and 1,000 seems like a pretty low number


At that quantity I can forget trying to get one a couple days later when I'm down.


----------



## mum22girlz

TheMaxRebo said:


> yup - like I said, it's a me thing.  I also grew up without cable so the idea of "paying for TV" for foreign to me, but I adapted



I have Spotify on my phone, the free version. They have a couple of Disney Parks playlists.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Team of Heroes Debuts Innovative Experiences at Texas Children’s Hospital


----------



## mollmoll4

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Two new Limited Edition MagicBands coming for Hollywood Studios 30th Anniversary



I like these, but I wish they had used a sorcerer Mickey in the logo. Would have gone well with the blue tones - especially since he's frequently used as an icon in that park.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> I may or may not see a magicband in my future.


I am in desperate need of that Tervis!


----------



## LoganBrown1990

MissGina5 said:


> ok but now I need to see your summer reading board?!?!?!


----------



## LoganBrown1990

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Oogie Boogie Bash coming to DCA
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ning-next-week/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q3wo0411190037A



Villainous sounds amazing! I've always been kind of jealous of DLR's Cadaver Dans show on the river, but this looks even better!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

unbanshee said:


> *NEWS
> *
> 7-month overhaul of TTC has started
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/photo...ion-and-ticket-center-refurbishment-underway/



Wondering if this will impact race start area for Wine & Dine... any idea, @rteetz?


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Wondering if this will impact race start area for Wine & Dine... any idea, @rteetz?


I don’t think so. This is more just the TTC and not the parking lot. This is for security and entrance improvements.


----------



## ksromack

This tugs at my heartstrings:

https://www.cnn.com/2019/04/17/media/disney-notre-dame-donation/index.html

Well, that didnt work.....in a nutshell:
"
Disney (DIS) is joining the efforts to help restore Notre Dame.

Disney is donating $5 million in aid to help rebuild the 850-year-old cathedral after a fire severely damaged it this week, the company announced Wednesday.
"Notre-Dame is a beacon of hope and beauty that has defined the heart of Paris and the soul of France for centuries, inspiring awe and reverence for its art and architecture and for its enduring place in human history," Disney CEO Bob Iger said in a statement.
Iger added that the company "stands with our friends and neighbors in the community." He offered the donation and Disney's "heartfelt support" for the restoration of what he called an "irreplaceable masterpiece.""


----------



## MissGina5

mum22girlz said:


> I have Spotify on my phone, the free version. They have a couple of Disney Parks playlists.


I LOVE the port orleans one that I found. I like to read and listen to it and feel like I am at disney lol


----------



## MissGina5

I LOVE IT!!!!!!! This is all of my favorite things lol


----------



## Katrina Y

MissGina5 said:


> I LOVE the port orleans one that I found. I like to read and listen to it and feel like I am at disney lol


Where did you find the Port Orleans music?


----------



## Farro

Katrina Y said:


> Where did you find the Port Orleans music?



You-tube has TONS of resort loops, park loops, bus loops, you name it! It' a tradition, every time we book a trip, I start listening to the parks music again on you-tube. They even have the old Living Seas loop (before it was Nemo), the old Tapestry of Nations parade, everything!


----------



## MissGina5

Katrina Y said:


> Where did you find the Port Orleans music?


On Spotify, search for Port Orleans
its a playlist called Port Orleans French Quarter and Riverside by Connor Peterson

if you have ever stayed at riverside, Please Baby by Rev. Gary Davis is a must listen lol


----------



## Sweettears

Farro said:


> You-tube has TONS of resort loops, park loops, bus loops, you name it! It' a tradition, every time we book a trip, I start listening to the parks music again on you-tube. They even have the old Living Seas loop (before it was Nemo), the old Tapestry of Nations parade, everything!


You can also make mp3 files from the clips to make them portable


----------



## rteetz

I think we’ve gone through the parks music as much as we should


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> I think we’ve gone through the parks music as much as we should



Can I talk about it more if I make it Marvel or Star Wars themed?


----------



## Katrina Y

Farro said:


> You-tube has TONS of resort loops, park loops, bus loops, you name it! It' a tradition, every time we book a trip, I start listening to the parks music again on you-tube. They even have the old Living Seas loop (before it was Nemo), the old Tapestry of Nations parade, everything!


Thanks


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Showcases 2019 Parks and Resorts Easter Treats


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Magic Kingdom 4/17/19 (Marching Bands, New Merch, Construction Updates, ETC.)


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Memory Orb Wall Installed for Inside Out Emotional Whirlwind Attraction on Pixar Pier at Disney California Adventure


----------



## Mr. Mickey

Quick Question...

Is the Biergarten at Epcot the same price for both lunch and dinner?

 Trying to save money on my family vacation on the expensive restaurants of Disney world


----------



## rteetz

Mr. Mickey said:


> Quick Question...
> 
> Is the Biergarten at Epcot the same price for both lunch and dinner?
> 
> Trying to save money on my family vacation on the expensive restaurants of Disney world


It is the same price.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Hello Captain Minnie Mouse!

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...pire-next-generation-of-female-ship-captains/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New menu at Caravan Road kiosk at AK

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/04/new-menu-debuts-at-caravan-road-kiosk.html


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New menu at Trilo Bites kiosk at AK

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/04/new-menu-debuts-at-trilo-bites-kiosk-at.html


----------



## ecclescake

https://www.virginholidays.co.uk/the-ultimate-star-wars-experience Virgin holiday are offering a Star Wars special for Feb 2020 (I’m in the UK). I thought it was an interesting and very time specific offer. ‘Be one of the first to ride’ type wording hopefully doesn’t suggest second ride only just opening as late as that?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ecclescake said:


> https://www.virginholidays.co.uk/the-ultimate-star-wars-experience Virgin holiday are offering a Star Wars special for Feb 2020 (I’m in the UK). I thought it was an interesting and very time specific offer. ‘Be one of the first to ride’ type wording hopefully doesn’t suggest second ride only just opening as late as that?



The way it is worded it seems more like you will have an hour in the land before it opens to the public and then at the end of that hour you get to go into a queue for one of the rides so you get to be one of the first guest that day to ride the ride

"Be among the first in the queue for one of the exciting rides in this new land at _Disney’s Hollywood Studios_. Also take part in a private 1-hour event where you are free to explore the land (without rides), encountering roaming _Star Wars_™ Characters along the way."


----------



## ecclescake

TheMaxRebo said:


> The way it is worded it seems more like you will have an hour in the land before it opens to the public and then at the end of that hour you get to go into a queue for one of the rides so you get to be one of the first guest that day to ride the ride
> 
> "Be among the first in the queue for one of the exciting rides in this new land at _Disney’s Hollywood Studios_. Also take part in a private 1-hour event where you are free to explore the land (without rides), encountering roaming _Star Wars_™ Characters along the way."


Hopefully so - I’m reading on my phone and had a panic as we return home on the 15th Feb! 1 week is a short offer for UK guests though.


----------



## evlaina

ecclescake said:


> https://www.virginholidays.co.uk/the-ultimate-star-wars-experience Virgin holiday are offering a Star Wars special for Feb 2020 (I’m in the UK). I thought it was an interesting and very time specific offer. ‘Be one of the first to ride’ type wording hopefully doesn’t suggest second ride only just opening as late as that?


As an American, I am jealous! Special early access! A special meal on February 19th! I hope this is a sign they'll have offers in the US for special stuff like this. 

I am confused why they would have a Star Wars themed dessert party at Epcot, though?


----------



## sachilles

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New menu at Trilo Bites kiosk at AK
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/04/new-menu-debuts-at-trilo-bites-kiosk-at.html


Wonder what is different. I definitely remember 90% of that. I like all things buffalo-ized. Those chips...not the best.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

evlaina said:


> As an American, I am jealous! Special early access! A special meal on February 19th! I hope this is a sign they'll have offers in the US for special stuff like this.
> 
> I am confused why they would have a Star Wars themed dessert party at Epcot, though?



I think EPCOT is just most set up already to accommodate private groups for night show viewings- and then this group is themeing it to Star Wars for their group


----------



## Mzpalmtree

I second the “jealous” sentiment on the UK SWGE offer! 
Hopefully they will offer some cool offers for Americans as we get closer.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Hollywood Studios 4/18/19 (Disney Junior Meet and Greets, Keystone Clothiers, Merchandise, ETC.)


----------



## skier_pete

T


ecclescake said:


> https://www.virginholidays.co.uk/the-ultimate-star-wars-experience Virgin holiday are offering a Star Wars special for Feb 2020 (I’m in the UK). I thought it was an interesting and very time specific offer. ‘Be one of the first to ride’ type wording hopefully doesn’t suggest second ride only just opening as late as that?



hmm...I'm already going to be there that week. How do I sign up? I already have the room.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS - José's Way - The best way to do Jaleo at Disney Springs


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Special Easter 2019 dining offerings at Disney Springs


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS, VIDEO: Otter Grotto Finally Reopens at Disney’s Animal Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Menu Changes Coming to San Angel Inn Restaurante in Epcot’s Mexico Pavilion


----------



## theallens

Are there any threads for possible free dining for November 2019?


----------



## rteetz

theallens said:


> Are there any threads for possible free dining for November 2019?


Free dining was already released for 2019. I doubt we see more of it at this point. Maybe a room discount.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The next creature from Hagrid's coaster was revealed

https://blog.universalorlando.com/whats-new/first-ever-look-at-creatures/


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Menu Changes Coming to San Angel Inn Restaurante in Epcot’s Mexico Pavilion



C'mon Man.  What did the poor old mule do to get the heave ho?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS/INFO/Behind the scenes video*

Disney celebrates Earth Day with new solar facility capable of powering 2 Theme Parks

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b..._oQBAjdqga7F9ZH7xmapv3PVEjOwu7b_sHUSF_JhC1Azg


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS/INFO/Behind the scenes video*
> 
> Disney celebrates Earth Day with new solar facility capable of powering 2 Theme Parks
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b..._oQBAjdqga7F9ZH7xmapv3PVEjOwu7b_sHUSF_JhC1Azg



I'd way rather see Disney invest in this than putting money into rebuilding Notre Dame.


----------



## jknezek

********** said:


> I'd way rather see Disney invest in this than putting money into rebuilding Notre Dame.


With the location of Euro Disney, and the connection to the animated movie, donating something to rebuilding Notre Dame is a wise move. 5 million is essentially peanuts to Disney.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> I'd way rather see Disney invest in this than putting money into rebuilding Notre Dame.


They are investing in both. I do see your point but Disney is investing in renewable/clean energy.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> I'd way rather see Disney invest in this than putting money into rebuilding Notre Dame.



I saw other sentiments about Notre Dame and saying there are other things that money could go to ... I just feel, why is everyone always "this OR that" can't we look at things independently and decide on their own merits.  I think there are certain things that have a connection to the world and what make us a people, so wanting to rebuild those things I can understand ... but that shouldn't prevent investment elsewhere.  Whether Disney donates $5m to ND has no impact on if they build solar fields or not or if they were to donate to any other causes or not


----------



## soniam

TheMaxRebo said:


> I saw other sentiments about Notre Dame and saying there are other things that money could go to ... I just feel, why is everyone always "this OR that" can't we look at things independently and decide on their own merits.  I think there are certain things that have a connection to the world and what make us a people, so wanting to rebuild those things I can understand ... but that shouldn't prevent investment elsewhere.  Whether Disney donates $5m to ND has no impact on if they build solar fields or not or if they were to donate to any other causes or not



You are right. The world would probably be better off if the money we spent on Disney vacations went to charity or to doing volunteer work. However, I don't really feel like giving up my vacations, and I still give to charity/do volunteer work. I just don't do either as much as I could just do one.


----------



## Firebird060

I wonder if they really are going to need close to a billion to renovate Notre Dame.  Similar structures that have been exposed to flames have been restored for a fraction of the cost that Notre Dame already has raised.  If there is anything left over I would like to know what it will be invested in, or if it will be put in a fund for future Notre Dame repairs.

       On a side note if Disney was planning on doing a live action remake of the Hunchback I wonder what the thought would be now


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Firebird060 said:


> I wonder if they really are going to need close to a billion to renovate Notre Dame.  Similar structures that have been exposed to flames have been restored for a fraction of the cost that Notre Dame already has raised.  If there is anything left over I would like to know what it will be invested in, or if it will be put in a fund for future Notre Dame repairs.
> 
> On a side note if Disney was planning on doing a live action remake of the Hunchback I wonder what the thought would be now




Estimate I saw is that it could cost more than $8bn to rebuild: https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...bear-notre-dame-rebuilding-cost-idUSKCN1RS1LO


One idea I saw that I liked was have Disney re-release Hunchback to theaters and then take the profits from that and donate it


----------



## mikeamizzle

TheMaxRebo said:


> Estimate I saw is that it could cost more than $8bn to rebuild: https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...bear-notre-dame-rebuilding-cost-idUSKCN1RS1LO
> 
> 
> *One idea I saw that I liked was have Disney re-release Hunchback to theaters and then take the profits from that and donate it*



This makes mores sense to me then just a straight cash outlay, they're still a public corporation, not a charity. Sorry if that sounds callous but this is a bit different from natural disaster relief and they shouldn't be considered similar imo.

(one shareholder's pov*)


----------



## The Pho

Firebird060 said:


> On a side note if Disney was planning on doing a live action remake of the Hunchback I wonder what the thought would be now



It’s currently in production with Josh Gad cast as Quasimodo.  They haven’t stated any changes.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

New Toy Story 4 teaser and poster released:

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/brand-new-toy-story-4-teaser-and-movie-poster-released/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Aladdin Collection from Pandora

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photos-ne...by-pandora-jewelry-soars-into-disney-springs/


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Menu Changes Coming to San Angel Inn Restaurante in Epcot’s Mexico Pavilion


Still see nothing appealing to me


----------



## Tigger's ally

OSUZorba said:


> Still see nothing appealing to me



Yeah, where's the Beef!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS - José's Way - The best way to do Jaleo at Disney Springs



I jumped to conclusions before finishing the sentence and thought this was about Jose from the tiki room.

No interest in the real subject.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

********** said:


> I'd way rather see Disney invest in this than putting money into rebuilding Notre Dame.


Pretty sure they can do both.  Not sure why some have a problem with a company that made money off a retelling of a story centered around an image of this world treasure contributing a relatively small amount to rebuilding it.  Around the time it's planning on making more money off the same story.  Goes to a good cause and garners more goodwill for the company -- which also has a park in that country, lest we forget.

Feels like looking for something to be cranky about.  I don't get it.


----------



## skier_pete

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Pretty sure they can do both.  Not sure why some have a problem with a company that made money off a retelling of a story centered around an image of this world treasure contributing a relatively small amount to rebuilding it.  Around the time it's planning on making more money off the same story.  Goes to a good cause and garners more goodwill for the company -- which also has a park in that country, lest we forget.
> 
> Feels like looking for something to be cranky about.  I don't get it.



Not a huge issue, and I didn't really think about DLP and the positive marketing this gives them there - but honestly not sure I am all that keen on them reducing CM services or shortening park hours, or raising bottled water 50 cents to make up the difference. 

In other words - we the customers are the ones that will pay for it one way or another, as they won't take a hit on earnings over it - and Disney's $5 million won't make the difference between whether it's rebuilt or not -I do agree it should be rebuilt.


----------



## Firebird060

Its stuff like this https://www.bbc.com/news/business-47967766  that makes me worried about the Monorail replacement at WDW once and if it gets on the way.


----------



## rteetz

Firebird060 said:


> Its stuff like this https://www.bbc.com/news/business-47967766  that makes me worried about the Monorail replacement at WDW once and if it gets on the way.


I’d be less worried about Disney because it’s Disney a private enterprise/company rather than a public government type system. I feel public transportation gets delayed way more than any sort of private transportation.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

********** said:


> Not a huge issue, and I didn't really think about DLP and the positive marketing this gives them there - but honestly not sure I am all that keen on them reducing CM services or shortening park hours, or raising bottled water 50 cents to make up the difference.
> 
> In other words - we the customers are the ones that will pay for it one way or another, as they won't take a hit on earnings over it - and Disney's $5 million won't make the difference between whether it's rebuilt or not -I do agree it should be rebuilt.


Do you feel this way every time they make a donation??

This might upset you... https://www.thewaltdisneycompany.com/charitable-giving/


----------



## dclpluto

TheMaxRebo said:


> It is sort of shocking how much Disney struggles to make decent pizza ... I'm not asking for the worlds best but lots of other places can turn out tons of decent pizza



They probably can make good pizza but choose not to. On DCL they use to have good pizza. Now all the pizza is terrible on all four ships because they choose not to make good pizza.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dclpluto said:


> They probably can make good pizza but choose not to. On DCL they use to have good pizza. Now all the pizza is terrible on all four ships because they choose not to make good pizza.



Well, whoever made that choice - they chose poorly


----------



## mikeamizzle

********** said:


> Not a huge issue, and I didn't really think about DLP and the positive marketing this gives them there - but honestly not sure I am all that keen on them reducing CM services or shortening park hours, or raising bottled water 50 cents to make up the difference.
> 
> In other words - we the customers are the ones that will pay for it one way or another, as they won't take a hit on earnings over it - and Disney's $5 million won't make the difference between whether it's rebuilt or not -I do agree it should be rebuilt.



Well said, thank you for making my point a bit more coherently.

All corporations make charitable contributions, but this is largely a PR play, there are more needy organization's in Disney's headquarter's backyard's in both Anaheim and Orlando.

Regarding the "why not both or all" argument, it is in a fact a zero sum game in this case where a donation to this cause by Disney, will directly impact their decision to not donate to another cause, because they have budgets for these things. There is not an unlimited donation pool that they have to dip into.

I also don't like this when they are cutting cast member hours  and benefits packages at every chance they get. 

/rant over (im done I promise).


----------



## skier_pete

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Do you feel this way every time they make a donation??
> 
> This might upset you... https://www.thewaltdisneycompany.com/charitable-giving/



No I don't have an issue with them donating to charities. It just to me that I don't think this should be paid for by corporate gifts. Private, French Government and the church, sure - but I don' think this is something that corporations should be getting involved with. Though as I said, I am not like angry about it or anything - just stating an opinion. My original point was that the announcement about the solar system is something that likely costs the company money - at least in the short term, but really shows good forethought and benefitting the environment as well as being a PR move. Donating to Notre Dame is purely a PR move. 



mikeamizzle said:


> Regarding the "why not both or all" argument, it is in a fact a zero sum game in this case where *a donation to this cause by Disney, will directly impact their decision to not donate to another cause*, because they have budgets for these things. There is not an unlimited donation pool that they have to dip into.
> 
> I also don't like this when they are cutting cast member hours  and benefits packages at every chance they get.



Exactly my point as well. I am not slagging on the idea that rebuilding Notre Dame is a good idea, it's a wonderful idea, I just don't think this is where corporate dollars should be going.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney's Hollywood Studios 30th Anniversary Limited-Time Treats and Snacks


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“Villains Unite the Night” Show and More Details Released for Disney Villains After Hours at the Magic Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Sorcerer’s Hat Cake, Banana Split Cocktail, Incredibles Macarons Coming to Disney’s Hollywood Studios 30th Anniversary


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTO REPORT: Disney Springs 4/18/19 (Amorette’s Easter Egg Display, Sprinkles Cupcakes, New Socks, and More!)


----------



## ksromack

TheMaxRebo said:


> Estimate I saw is that it could cost more than $8bn to rebuild: https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...bear-notre-dame-rebuilding-cost-idUSKCN1RS1LO
> 
> 
> _One idea I saw that I liked was have Disney re-release Hunchback to theaters and then take the profits from that and donate it_


My kids loved the Hunchback of Notre Dame stage show that was at MGM Studios (at the time).  It had to have been around 1997.  Notre Dame is the heart of many of the french people and the cathedral was awe inspiring.  I'm happy to have seen it up close and recorded the bells ringing when we were there in 2015.  I'm only sad we didn't have time to climb the bell tower.


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney's Hollywood Studios 30th Anniversary Limited-Time Treats and Snacks


Do we know if these items will be sold beyond May 1?


----------



## rteetz

Iowamomof4 said:


> Do we know if these items will be sold beyond May 1?


I’m guessing the treats will be pretty limited but merchandise will likely stay until it’s sold out.


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney's Hollywood Studios 30th Anniversary Limited-Time Treats and Snacks





rteetz said:


> *News*
> Sorcerer’s Hat Cake, Banana Split Cocktail, Incredibles Macarons Coming to Disney’s Hollywood Studios 30th Anniversary


I may have to start training my pancreas before our May trip.  Since I've been eating Keto, sugar has not seen this body.  Surely it's forgotten how to metabolize glucose!  I don't know how I can pass these up. 



rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTO REPORT: Disney Springs 4/18/19 (Amorette’s Easter Egg Display, Sprinkles Cupcakes, New Socks, and More!)


I know what my co-workers are getting as Christmas presents this year!  Disney socks!  And those Easter Eggs!  I would totally buy them if they were in sculpture form as a decoration on my Easter buffet!  As an aside, we're doing the cake decorating at Amorette's in early September and we're (I'm) really looking forward to that. Those cakes always look to good to eat but since I'm training my pancreas, I might as well give it a go.


----------



## larry47591

ksromack said:


> I may have to start training my pancreas before our May trip.  Since I've been eating Keto, sugar has not seen this body.  Surely it's forgotten how to metabolize glucose!  I don't know how I can pass these up.
> .



We have been keto for a 1 1/2 years, except at Disney.  We went 5 times in the last year.  The first day is usually the worst but the body adjusts well.  4 out of the 5 trips I felt like breaking keto actually jump started my weight loss when we got home. If that is why you are doing it.   Although the first few days home are rough breaking the sugar cycle.  I have lost 100 lbs and I don’t think I would have stuck with it without having Disney to look forward too.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Epcot entrance project begins 

http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/photos-massive-epcot-entrance-overhaul-project-begins/


----------



## Farro

larry47591 said:


> We have been keto for a 1 1/2 years, except at Disney.  We went 5 times in the last year.  The first day is usually the worst but the body adjusts well.  4 out of the 5 trips I felt like breaking keto actually jump started my weight loss when we got home. If that is why you are doing it.   Although the first few days home are rough breaking the sugar cycle.  I have lost 100 lbs and I don’t think I would have stuck with it without having Disney to look forward too.



We don't eat keto, but we are healthy eaters and I don't have a large appetite.

About a week before we go to Disney, I swear I start eating chips and fast food, to get my stomach ready! This way I avoid the tummy troubles when I get to Disney from all the (good) bad food!


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Epcot entrance project begins
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/photos-massive-epcot-entrance-overhaul-project-begins/



Luckily next year we are staying at Boardwalk, so we most likely won't see the entrance construction.

Last trip we stayed at Polynesian and it was so weird walking in the main entrance! We always stay in the Epcot area and use IG.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

********** said:


> No I don't have an issue with them donating to charities. It just to me that I don't think this should be paid for by corporate gifts. Private, French Government and the church, sure - but *I don' think this is something that corporations should be getting involved with*. Though as I said, I am not like angry about it or anything - just stating an opinion. My original point was that the announcement about the solar system is something that likely costs the company money - at least in the short term, but really shows good forethought and benefitting the environment as well as being a PR move. Donating to Notre Dame is purely a PR move.


ALL corporate donations are part doing something good, part PR move. This is no different. 

You compared apples and oranges -- an investment to a donation.  Makes no sense.

I'm glad that most people I've seen disagree with you on *this*.  I'll leave it at that.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Epcot entrance project begins
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/photos-massive-epcot-entrance-overhaul-project-begins/


This was a pain yesterday. I hate parking in the far parking lots of Epcot. Fun enough...It was still faster to walk to the gates than take the tram.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

And now Animal Kingdom entrance to be overhauled as well:

http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/breaking-animal-kingdom-entrance-overhaul-outlined-in-permit/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Not sure if anyone still watches American Idol but they released the full song listing for Disney night (April 21st).

Mostly typical songs you would expect, but points to Uché for picking “I2I” from _A Goofy Movie

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...eased-for-disney-night-on-abcs-american-idol/_


----------



## jpeterson

larry47591 said:


> We have been keto for a 1 1/2 years, except at Disney.  We went 5 times in the last year.  The first day is usually the worst but the body adjusts well.  4 out of the 5 trips I felt like breaking keto actually jump started my weight loss when we got home. If that is why you are doing it.   Although the first few days home are rough breaking the sugar cycle.  I have lost 100 lbs and I don’t think I would have stuck with it without having Disney to look forward too.


We are similar.  Keto at home, but there are no carbs at Disney  .  It does help to have that break to look forward to.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> And now Animal Kingdom entrance to be overhauled as well:
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/02/breaking-animal-kingdom-entrance-overhaul-outlined-in-permit/


This was from February.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> This was from February.



my bad - BlogMickey just tweeted it out


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Sort of expected at this point but no roaming droids in SWGE at opening 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/roaming-i...not-appear-when-star-wars-galaxys-edge-opens/


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

With all the costumes for SWGE in the merch teaser video, I wonder how DHS is going to handle costumed adults?  They're building that immersive hotel, where (I assume) all guests will be allowed to be costumed and then have direct access to Galaxy's Edge.  I'm just curious how that might work.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Sort of expected at this point but no roaming droids in SWGE at opening
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/roaming-i...not-appear-when-star-wars-galaxys-edge-opens/


I'm interested in how long they will hold back. I'm expecting at least several years worth of steady large crowds but it would be a shame if it had to be halted for that long. I certainly undestand though holding back.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Sort of expected at this point but no roaming droids in SWGE at opening
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/roaming-i...not-appear-when-star-wars-galaxys-edge-opens/



Definitely not surprising, and probably for the best ... hope that it really is just a "for now" thing and not a "never gonna happen" thing


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FrankieWinthrop said:


> With all the costumes for SWGE in the merch teaser video, I wonder how DHS is going to handle costumed adults?  They're building that immersive hotel, where (I assume) all guests will be allowed to be costumed and then have direct access to Galaxy's Edge.  I'm just curious how that might work.



I was wondering that myself - would think it would be hard to sell all these robes and costume looking things but then tell people thy can't wear them

I think for those staying at the hotel it will be a little different as I expect them to have some exclusive time/access to Galaxy's Edge and think they will be able to wear costumes then that tie into the roles they are playing during their stay (so will be costumes provided to them by Disney as part of their stay)


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Today’s Hagrid's coaster creature revealed

https://blog.universalorlando.com/whats-new/first-ever-look-at-creatures/


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

I watched their promo video on Universal's website (though seriously Tom Felton..I can't get over his hair lol). Anyways I don't know if that's been posted on this thread before but it's easy to find on their website. It really makes you get in the excitement mood for the coaster. The way the ride vehicle is too it's going to make you want to ride it at least twice switching places. I like seeing all these creatures revealed too.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Sort of expected at this point but no roaming droids in SWGE at opening
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/roaming-i...not-appear-when-star-wars-galaxys-edge-opens/



From what I’ve heard, roaming characters might be exclusive to “events” and not available to day guests for the initial run, so maybe not cut out entirely yet.  So this would make sense, and with the crowds I just don’t see how they could have them around anyways.  It didn’t take them long to add a few in Pandora after the crowds leveled out either, so I’m still hopeful on this front.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> From what I’ve heard, roaming characters might be exclusive to “events” and not available to day guests for the initial run, so maybe not cut out entirely yet.  So this would make sense, and with the crowds I just don’t see how they could have them around anyways.  It didn’t take them long to add a few in Pandora after the crowds leveled out either, so I’m still hopeful on this front.


Agreed. Like you said with Pandora they added things later on so I hope this is the same.


----------



## Firebird060

There will be hundreds of droids around anyway, just being carried in backpacks.  So yes right now no roamers,  but its not like SWGE will be totally droidless you will be hit left and right by them from people who dont realize they have something swinging from there back in a tightly packed area


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Looks like we may finally get the news of Mickey and Minnie’s Runaway Railway in Disneyland 

https://twitter.com/disneyd23/status/1119271846820474880?s=21


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Yellow banshees now at character warehouse for $29.99

https://twitter.com/scarlettashley1/status/1119264709612584963?s=21


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Jaleo at Disney Springs to Hold Gin & Tonic Festival Through April 28


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Tree of Life Garden Trail Reopens After Refurbishment at Disney’s Animal Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Fences Installed as Work Continues on Club 33 at Disney’s Animal Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Edible Cookie Dough now at Blizzard Beach

review-edible-cookie-dough-debuts-at-blizzard-beach


----------



## OSUZorba

mikeamizzle said:


> Well said, thank you for making my point a bit more coherently.
> 
> All corporations make charitable contributions, but this is largely a PR play, there are more needy organization's in Disney's headquarter's backyard's in both Anaheim and Orlando.
> 
> Regarding the "why not both or all" argument, it is in a fact a zero sum game in this case where a donation to this cause by Disney, will directly impact their decision to not donate to another cause, because they have budgets for these things. There is not an unlimited donation pool that they have to dip into.
> 
> I also don't like this when they are cutting cast member hours  and benefits packages at every chance they get.
> 
> /rant over (im done I promise).


I don't want to get into the debate about worthiness, but almost all corporate donations are done for PR, lobbying, or influence. The possible exception to this is when done as an employee benefit where they match employee's donations to random charities. But even then they use it as PR with "Us and our Employees donated $10.5M to local charities in 2018."


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Mickey & Minnie’s Runaway Railway to Roll into Disneyland Park


----------



## dina444444

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Mickey & Minnie’s Runaway Railway to Roll into Disneyland Park


*Mickey & Minnie’s Runaway Railway is also planned to open at Disney’s Hollywood Studios in Walt Disney World Resort in spring 2020.*


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> *Mickey & Minnie’s Runaway Railway is also planned to open at Disney’s Hollywood Studios in Walt Disney World Resort in spring 2020.*


Wow that is quite the delay....


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Mickey & Minnie’s Runaway Railway to Roll into Disneyland Park


One thing of note...2022 seems like a long time for an attraction that has been in development.

Another note...Spring 2020 for Walt Disney World. I guess this is the first official announcement from Disney about it being delayed at DHS.


----------



## MissGina5

jpeterson said:


> We are similar.  Keto at home, but there are no carbs at Disney  .  It does help to have that break to look forward to.


my sister and I are playing a game where we make the ideal disney trip with the best keto food at each park. Lots of fun lol


----------



## BigRed98

dina444444 said:


> *Mickey & Minnie’s Runaway Railway is also planned to open at Disney’s Hollywood Studios in Walt Disney World Resort in spring 2020.*





rteetz said:


> Wow that is quite the delay....



I was shocked when I read that last line. I wonder if ratatouille will get pushed back to spread out the openings.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Very disappointed about Runaway Railway.


----------



## Farro

dina444444 said:


> *Mickey & Minnie’s Runaway Railway is also planned to open at Disney’s Hollywood Studios in Walt Disney World Resort in spring 2020.*



Oh come on! So now it might not even be open in a year??? I'll be annoyed if we go in May 2020 at it's not open. 

Sorry, Disney takes a RIDICULOUS amount of time to get new rides going.


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> I was shocked when I read that last line. I wonder if ratatouille will get pushed back to spread out the openings.


I don't know. That seems to be moving along fine without any delays currently.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

BigRed98 said:


> I was shocked when I read that last line. I wonder if ratatouille will get pushed back to spread out the openings.


I don't think Disney cares anymore since they are opening the most anticipated land ever built in any Theme Park and they are also starting their most popular EPCOT Festival on the same day. I don't think opening attractions really close to each other is going to make a difference.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I don't think Disney cares anymore since they are opening the most anticipated land ever built in any Theme Park and they are also starting their most popular EPCOT Festival on the same day. I don't think opening attractions to close to each other is going to make a difference.


Disney should want to get MMRR open at DHS though to eat up crowds that will be there. That's what really confuses me about this.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Disney should want to get MMRR open at DHS though to eat up crowds that will be there. That's what really confuses me about this.


Same. It doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Yellow banshees now at character warehouse for $29.99
> 
> https://twitter.com/scarlettashley1/status/1119264709612584963?s=21


Wow, a year ago they couldn't keep them in stock and now they are at the warehouse.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

My only response (well for the moment) to Disney is


----------



## soniam

larry47591 said:


> We have been keto for a 1 1/2 years, except at Disney.  We went 5 times in the last year.  The first day is usually the worst but the body adjusts well.  4 out of the 5 trips I felt like breaking keto actually jump started my weight loss when we got home. If that is why you are doing it.   Although the first few days home are rough breaking the sugar cycle.  I have lost 100 lbs and I don’t think I would have stuck with it without having Disney to look forward too.



There is actually some theories that cheat days can help stimulate weight loss. I think the body just gets accustomed to its current diet and you actually end up going out of ketosis. Eat bad, lose weight


----------



## Farro

I'm so bummed about this. We go first two weeks of May 2020 so a high probability it won't be open.

If you hear a loud crunching, that's me grinding my teeth in anger.


----------



## captshinnster

dina444444 said:


> *Mickey & Minnie’s Runaway Railway is also planned to open at Disney’s Hollywood Studios in Walt Disney World Resort in spring 2020.*



This is so disappointing. My son LOVES trains and we were really looking forward to this for our trip in October since the WDRR is down for Tron construction.


----------



## rteetz

OSUZorba said:


> Wow, a year ago they couldn't keep them in stock and now they are at the warehouse.


Only one color.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Only one color.


If anything, it's the color I actually wanted to get if I bought one lol. Might be tempted now.


----------



## Firebird060

Seems like another trackless ride delay.   I know Disney is used to doing this, they have done it so many times already.   Well we shall see what comes of RAT ride.


----------



## rteetz

Firebird060 said:


> Seems like another trackless ride delay.   I know Disney is used to doing this, they have done it so many times already.   Well we shall see what comes of RAT ride.


This one isn’t about the tech really it’s more about making sure SWGE is done on time.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> This one isn’t about the tech really it’s more about making sure SWGE is done on time.



Rides delayed, prices going up, possibly losing discounts, possibly monetizing fast passes...this Galaxy's Edge better the best thing that has ever happened to ANYONE at this point!!!


----------



## Kbosch

captshinnster said:


> This is so disappointing. My son LOVES trains and we were really looking forward to this for our trip in October since the WDRR is down for Tron construction.



My son too!  Luckily he's never been to Disney before so he won't know what he's missing, but I'm bummed anyway.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Disney should want to get MMRR open at DHS though to eat up crowds that will be there. That's what really confuses me about this.



might be putting 2 and 2 together and getting 5, but any chance this relates to Rise of the Resistance and need to spread out imagineers to get that running and then maybe tie the opening of both of these together?  So MMRR not there for land initial opening but ready for the full opening?


----------



## The Pho

OSUZorba said:


> I don't want to get into the debate about worthiness, but almost all corporate donations are done for PR, lobbying, or influence. The possible exception to this is when done as an employee benefit where they match employee's donations to random charities. But even then they use it as PR with "Us and our Employees donated $10.5M to local charities in 2018."



Don’t forget one of the main reasons, tax breaks.  




dina444444 said:


> *Mickey & Minnie’s Runaway Railway is also planned to open at Disney’s Hollywood Studios in Walt Disney World Resort in spring 2020.*



Studios is going to be such a mess.


----------



## Tigger's ally

The Pho said:


> Studios is going to be such a mess.



Why use future tense? It has been for quite some time.  Last time we went, it was barely half a park.  Like I said in another post the only reason we are going there on our trip next week is to see TSL before SWGE opens.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> might be putting 2 and 2 together and getting 5, but any chance this relates to Rise of the Resistance and need to spread out imagineers to get that running and then maybe tie the opening of both of these together?  So MMRR not there for land initial opening but ready for the full opening?


Yes that’s part of it. MMRR now opening in Spring 2020 would be after Rise tho.


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> Why use future tense? It has been for quite some time.  Last time we went, it was barely half a park.  Like I said in another post the only reason we are going there on our trip next week is to see TSL before SWGE opens.


It’s a different type of mess with SWGE being open.


----------



## The Pho

Tigger's ally said:


> Why use future tense? It has been for quite some time.  Last time we went, it was barely half a park.  Like I said in another post the only reason we are going there on our trip next week is to see TSL before SWGE opens.



Because right now it has tolerable crowds, whether you want to spend a full day or not doesn’t matter.   Come the end of August, the entire place will be saturated and it doesn’t have nearly enough to handle the demand.  Future tense because it’s going to get much worse.

It’s a shame what’s become of my favorite park.


----------



## SaintsManiac

I’ve bumped HS down to one day for our November trip thanks to this news. Even now we spend multiple days there. I’m worried it’s going to be chaos.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Madame Leota OtterBox Phone Case With Integrated PopSocket Materializes at Disneyland Park


----------



## DisLiss

larry47591 said:


> We have been keto for a 1 1/2 years, except at Disney.  We went 5 times in the last year.  The first day is usually the worst but the body adjusts well.





Farro said:


> We don't eat keto, but we are healthy eaters and I don't have a large appetite.
> About a week before we go to Disney, I swear I start eating chips and fast food, to get my stomach ready! This way I avoid the tummy troubles when I get to Disney from all the (good) bad food!



Nothing I do will allow me to eat the "fun" WDW foods and not be miserable enough to actually have to miss going to the park, so I am just glad that these days one can eat pretty healthy at the parks if you are willing to put on blinders to all of the fancy desserts.  (I often say I wish WDW would switch to all natural sweeteners and colors and such, but the fact that they don't keeps me eating much healthier at their parks since I cannot eat hardly any of their dessert items at all.)


----------



## MickeyWaffles

dina444444 said:


> *Mickey & Minnie’s Runaway Railway is also planned to open at Disney’s Hollywood Studios in Walt Disney World Resort in spring 2020.*



What a bummer. We were looking forward to this for our Feb. 2020 trip.

I guess the bright side is that I was expecting to have to choose between this and SDD for advance FP booking and this makes the decision for me. 

Mostly I’m sad because I was really looking forward to having another ride at DHS without a height requirement. Right now there is just ONE ride at DHS (TSM) that everyone in our group can ride.


----------



## Tigger's ally

The Pho said:


> Because right now it has tolerable crowds, whether you want to spend a full day or not doesn’t matter.   Come the end of August, the entire place will be saturated and it doesn’t have nearly enough to handle the demand.  Future tense because it’s going to get much worse.
> 
> It’s a shame what’s become of my favorite park.



I guess to me the reason it has tolerable crowds right now is exactly because it is a mess and has been for awhile.  I agree it is a shame.  Like I said, TSL is the only thing getting us over there this trip.  And, I will let the SWGE crescendo die down before I attempt to go see it.  Heck, MMRR will probably be done before I elect to go there.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Mickey Americana 2019 Limited Release band now available for USA holidays


----------



## rteetz

*News*

A new Pirates of the Caribbean Open Edition MagicBand is now out


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Adventureland Marquee Removed, Temporary New Signage Now In Place at Disneyland Park


----------



## rteetz

*News*

National Weather Service Issues Ground Stop at Orlando International Airport (MCO)


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> National Weather Service Issues Ground Stop at Orlando International Airport (MCO)


It is pretty bad out there...Not surprised.


----------



## jade1

Farro said:


> Rides delayed, prices going up, possibly losing discounts, possibly monetizing fast passes..



Speaking to Disney.








Farro said:


> this Galaxy's Edge better the best thing that has ever happened to ANYONE at this point!!!


----------



## mom2rtk

So SWGE is opening in a park with a lot less attraction capacity than the park had before they started tearing it up (with both GMR and Lights Motors gone). That's not going to be pretty. But alas, this all seems par for the course lately.


----------



## OKW Lover

The Pho said:


> Don’t forget one of the main reasons, tax breaks.


Right, the exec's sit around and decide it makes sense to donate $10 million in profit to save $2 million on taxes.


----------



## jade1

mom2rtk said:


> So SWGE is opening in a park with a lot less attraction than the park had before they started tearing it up (with both GMR and Lights Motors gone). That's not going to be pretty. But alas, this all seems par for the course lately.



I prefer that over waiting to open SWGE next spring just so it has MRRR available as well, plus I think they opened TSL to help.


----------



## MissGina5

The Pho said:


> Because right now it has tolerable crowds, whether you want to spend a full day or not doesn’t matter.   Come the end of August, the entire place will be saturated and it doesn’t have nearly enough to handle the demand.  Future tense because it’s going to get much worse.
> 
> It’s a shame what’s become of my favorite park.



It's my favorite too (I recently decided this lol) and I just want to like hang out in it without tons of crowds


----------



## Mr. Mickey

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Mickey & Minnie’s Runaway Railway to Roll into Disneyland Park



Personally, this being confirmed makes the loss of TGMR a lot worse


----------



## loutoo

mom2rtk said:


> So SWGE is opening in a park with a lot less attraction capacity than the park had before they started tearing it up (with both GMR and Lights Motors gone). That's not going to be pretty. But alas, this all seems par for the course lately.


Yes but they have added SDD A2S and LMRA show. It is probably going to be crazy and ridiculous, but you cant talk about what has closed without noting what has opened


----------



## OSUZorba

The Pho said:


> Don’t forget one of the main reasons, tax breaks.


Tax breaks are nice, but the cash is worth more. The tax breaks just give a nice discount on their donations.


----------



## soniam

dina444444 said:


> *Mickey & Minnie’s Runaway Railway is also planned to open at Disney’s Hollywood Studios in Walt Disney World Resort in spring 2020.*



I wonder if my son's MMRR t-shirt that says "All Aboard 2019" is worth anything now I got it at Destination D from Mickey's of Glendale.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

OSUZorba said:


> Tax breaks are nice, but the cash is worth more. The tax breaks just give a nice discount on their donations.


Yeah...I’m all about handing people a $20 and having them hand me back a $10... /s

Nobody donates (at least not intelligently) for the “tax break” - that math will never add up.


----------



## Douglas Dubh

TheMaxRebo said:


> might be putting 2 and 2 together and getting 5, but any chance this relates to Rise of the Resistance and need to spread out imagineers to get that running and then maybe tie the opening of both of these together?  So MMRR not there for land initial opening but ready for the full opening?


They also need to hire and train enough cast members to staff all the new attractions, stores, and food places.  Plus additional staff for gondolas and added security and custodial.


----------



## JK World

Douglas Dubh said:


> They also need to hire and train enough cast members to staff all the new attractions, stores, and food places.  Plus additional staff for gondolas and added security and custodial.


I would expect Disney to have been aware of all of this when they made the decision to build these things. Planning ahead for the operational requirements is their job. So that's not a viable excuse to me. 

Unexpected construction delays, yes. 

Forgot about having to staff the various attractions and shops that they've been working on for years... no.


----------



## hertamaniac

JK World said:


> I would expect Disney to have been aware of all of this when they made the decision to build these things. Planning ahead for the operational requirements is their job. So that's not a viable excuse to me.
> 
> Unexpected construction delays, yes.
> 
> Forgot about having to staff the various attractions and shops that they've been working on for years... no.



I agree with your first part and third part, 100%.

I think that they, once again, did a poor job of project scheduling/execution.  A solid master schedule builds in unexpected delays, gets complete stakeholder agreement, and then releases that schedule (especially when the public eye is keenly watching).  In my mind, they are 0-2 in hitting their release dates on major attractions (Rise and now MMRR).  So I guess if this is an unexpected construction delay that push out the release/open date is not acceptable to me.  A master scheduler division has to perform an adequate job of querying the resources, frequently, and enough experience to add sufficient schedule buffer to hit their marks.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Screens starting to be installed at NBA Experience 

https://twitter.com/bioreconstruct/status/1119607210873585664?s=21


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

New gelato bike cart at Disney Springs

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ike-cart-added-at-disney-springs-marketplace/


----------



## umichigan10

The Pho said:


> Because right now it has tolerable crowds, whether you want to spend a full day or not doesn’t matter.   Come the end of August, the entire place will be saturated and it doesn’t have nearly enough to handle the demand.  Future tense because it’s going to get much worse.
> 
> It’s a shame what’s become of my favorite park.


My pipedream hope is that the crowds and lack of offerings is at such odds that they fastrack more expansions for DHS. Though I highly doubt that’s the mindset for a variety of reasons


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
DHS entrance update 

http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/photos-latest-progress-on-new-hollywood-studios-parking-lot-tram-area/


----------



## ksromack

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> New gelato bike cart at Disney Springs
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ike-cart-added-at-disney-springs-marketplace/


I will always remember the advice given to us when we were in Italy regarding gelato.  Never buy the ones that are super vivid colors.  That means they've added dye to make it look more appealing!  Food for thought (pun intended).


----------



## Douglas Dubh

JK World said:


> Forgot about having to staff the various attractions and shops that they've been working on for years... no.


I didn’t say they forgot about it. But it is possible they underestimated how tight the labor market is right now. I heard they did not get enough applicants for Star Wars land and reopened the application process with lower standards.


----------



## ksromack

Douglas Dubh said:


> I didn’t say they forgot about it. But it is possible they underestimated how tight the labor market is right now. I heard they did not get enough applicants for Star Wars land and reopened the application process with lower standards.


Dang, I knew I should have applied.  I have mad Jedi skills.


----------



## rteetz

Some Disneyland updates from @dina444444 

Adventureland entrance sign removed

 

Pixar Pals garage


----------



## Horizons—1

So many projects going on at the resort. I’m excited for all that’s coming to the parks and resorts.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Enchanted Tiki Room OtterBox Phone Case Available at Disneyland Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Paper Straws Now Being Distributed at Dining Locations in Disneyland Paris


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update *

PHOTOS: Former River Country Location Demolished Ahead of Reflections – A Disney Lakeside Resort Construction


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Various special Epcot cupcakes

REVIEW: Easter Carrot Bundt Cake at Good’s Food To Go in Disney’s Old Key West Resort
REVIEW: New Easter Egg Cupcake Hatches at Creature Comforts in Disney’s Animal Kingdom
REVIEW: Spring Garden Cake from The Mara at Disney’s Animal Kingdom Lodge
REVIEW: Marshmallow and Peach Easter Bunny Cupcake at Disney’s All-Star Resorts
REVIEW: Easter Cupcake at Disney’s Yacht and Beach Club Resort
REVIEW: Spring Meadow Cupcake at the Boardwalk Bakery in Disney’s Boardwalk Resort
REVIEW: Easter Egg Cupcake at Disney’s Port Orleans French Quarter and Riverside Resorts
REVIEW: Specialty Easter Bunny Petit Cake and Bunny Macaron at Amorette’s Patisserie in Disney Springs
REVIEW: Easter Bunny Lemon Cream Cupcake from Capt. Cook’s at Disney’s Polynesian Village Resort
REVIEW: Mimosa-Flavored Spring Cupcake at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa
REVIEW: Easter Peeps Donut at Roaring Fork in Disney’s Wilderness Lodge
REVIEW: Chocolate Funfetti and Caramel Humphrey the Bear Cupcake at Roaring Fork in Disney’s Wilderness Lodge
REVIEW: Easter Carrot Cake Cupcake Springs Into Roaring Fork at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge
REVIEW: Bunny Macaron Cupcake Hops into the Contempo Cafe at Disney’s Contemporary Resort


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update *

PHOTO REPORT: Epcot 4/20/19 (World Showcase Construction Updates and Beautiful Spring Weather!)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ksromack said:


> I will always remember the advice given to us when we were in Italy regarding gelato.  Never buy the ones that are super vivid colors.  That means they've added dye to make it look more appealing!  Food for thought (pun intended).



Also, if they are super puffy and like overflowing the container they are in then they are full of air and lower quality as wrll


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> Some Disneyland updates from @dina444444
> Pixar Pals garage
> 
> View attachment 395666 View attachment 395667 View attachment 395668 View attachment 395669 View attachment 395670



Nice garage. I wonder if it will have the sensors like Disney Springs to detect empty spots. Or better ones than Disney Springs. In March, the sensors and number of empty spot signs weren't working well. They had previously been really good.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ksromack said:


> Dang, I knew I should have applied.  I have mad Jedi skills.



Sounds like they will take you even with mediocre Jedi skills

"The Force is meh with this one"

"Good enough!"


----------



## soniam

TheMaxRebo said:


> Also, if they are super puffy and like overflowing the container they are in then they are full of air and lower quality as wrll



If it melts into foam and water, like Blue Bell ice cream here in Texas, then it's a low quality ice cream, with low butterfat content and a ton of air. However, gelato should naturally have a lower butterfat content than regular ice cream. I knew that ice cream store job in high school would pay off one day


----------



## soniam

TheMaxRebo said:


> Sounds like they will take you even with mediocre Jedi skills
> 
> "The Force is meh with this one"



I so need that on a shirt


----------



## dina444444

soniam said:


> Nice garage. I wonder if it will have the sensors like Disney Springs to detect empty spots. Or better ones than Disney Springs. In March, the sensors and number of empty spot signs weren't working well. They had previously been really good.


Both Disneyland garages will have sensors. They have installed them in the M&F structure but aren’t operational yet, Pixar pals will have them when it opens also.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The Mickey globe atop crossroads is back and spinning!

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photos-vi...ning-once-again-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## hertamaniac

Horizons—1 said:


> So many projects going on at the resort. I’m excited for all that’s coming to the parks and resorts.



Me too!  Although delays are never welcomed, the end products/projects are sure to be worth the wait.  

Now, to give conjecture to 2023 and beyond.


----------



## AurumPunzel

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Paper Straws Now Being Distributed at Dining Locations in Disneyland Paris


Ugh. Just as I thought it would be the 'last straw' for those rubbish paper straws...


----------



## Horizons—1

hertamaniac said:


> Me too!  Although delays are never welcomed, the end products/projects are sure to be worth the wait.
> 
> Now, to give conjecture to 2023 and beyond.



I totally agree!


----------



## BLLB

rteetz said:


> *Photo update
> *
> DHS entrance update
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/photos-latest-progress-on-new-hollywood-studios-parking-lot-tram-area/



Any idea how the Epcot resort walkway will be routed to the bag check?  Just curious.


----------



## splash327

BLLB said:


> Any idea how the Epcot resort walkway will be routed to the bag check?  Just curious.



Seeing it today, just like it was before.   The path merged with the path from the buses and the skyliner.   Then the new bag check will be an L in front of the current bag check.


----------



## BLLB

splash327 said:


> Seeing it today, just like it was before.   The path merged with the path from the buses and the skyliner.   Then the new bag check will be an L in front of the current bag check.



It just seems like a giant gap on the short end of the L.


----------



## OSUZorba

I finally got around to seeing Dumbo. I thought it was good and liked that it was a completely new spin on the story. It seems most of the critics and a lot of people just want a play by play remake of the original, which I don't get.

Looks like it is going to be a big loser at the Box Office, though. Not sure why Disney thinks they have to sink $150M+ plus into every movie, did anyone really expect Dumbo to clear the $400M+ it would've needed to to break even?

Although it does seem to be doing much better internationally than in the States.


----------



## rteetz

OSUZorba said:


> I finally got around to seeing Dumbo. I thought it was good and liked that it was a completely new spin on the story. It seems most of the critics and a lot of people just want a play by play remake of the original, which I don't get.
> 
> Looks like it is going to be a big loser at the Box Office, though. Not sure why Disney thinks they have to sink $150M+ plus into every movie, did anyone really expect Dumbo to clear the $400M+ it would've needed to to break even?
> 
> Although it does seem to be doing much better internationally than in the States.


I think there was more potential in Dumbo to make money than some others.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OSUZorba said:


> I finally got around to seeing Dumbo. I thought it was good and liked that it was a completely new spin on the story. It seems most of the critics and a lot of people just want a play by play remake of the original, which I don't get.
> 
> Looks like it is going to be a big loser at the Box Office, though. Not sure why Disney thinks they have to sink $150M+ plus into every movie, did anyone really expect Dumbo to clear the $400M+ it would've needed to to break even?
> 
> Although it does seem to be doing much better internationally than in the States.



I also think some critics are using it as the symbol of being anti the volume of these remakes Disney is doing

I definitely agree with your point about the budget though - seems like every movie Disney makes now costs at least $120m and I think many of them would be better off being made for like $60-70m ... then they wouldn't all have to be huge blockbusters just to break even


----------



## unbanshee

*NEWS
*
Paper straws have arrived

http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/breaking-plastic-straw-ban-now-in-effect-for-walt-disney-world/


----------



## rteetz

Happy Easter!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Art of Animation egg display

http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/photos-2019-easter-egg-display-at-disneys-art-of-animation-resort/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Magic Kingdom update 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photo-rep...f-a-recent-favorite-construction-updates-etc/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
DHS Update 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photo-rep...new-window-displays-merchandise-stickers-etc/


----------



## hertamaniac

The first Disney/Fox movie release since the merger.

Went to see it today and was a gulper and heard many folks sob.

https://www.thewrap.com/breakthrough-box-office-disney-fox/

"The film is also a historic one for the film industry, as it will be the first film released by 20th Century Fox under ownership of Disney, which completed its acquisition of the 83-year-old studio last month. It will be one of the final films released through Fox 2000, which Disney is shutting down after it completes the release of its remaining films."


----------



## splash327

BLLB said:


> It just seems like a giant gap on the short end of the L.



I believe it will extend all the way across when they are done.


----------



## splash327

unbanshee said:


> *NEWS
> *
> Paper straws have arrived
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/breaking-plastic-straw-ban-now-in-effect-for-walt-disney-world/



They were paper all week.


----------



## DisLiss

ksromack said:


> I will always remember the advice given to us when we were in Italy regarding gelato.  Never buy the ones that are super vivid colors.  That means they've added dye to make it look more appealing!  Food for thought (pun intended).



That does not seem to be a major concern for most people at WDW...the place is absolutely teeming with food and beverages filled with food dyes.


----------



## ksromack

hertamaniac said:


> The first Disney/Fox movie release since the merger.
> 
> Went to see it today and was a gulper and heard many folks sob.
> 
> https://www.thewrap.com/breakthrough-box-office-disney-fox/
> 
> "The film is also a historic one for the film industry, as it will be the first film released by 20th Century Fox under ownership of Disney, which completed its acquisition of the 83-year-old studio last month. It will be one of the final films released through Fox 2000, which Disney is shutting down after it completes the release of its remaining films."


Yep!  True story and happened here, about 20 miles from my house.  I bawled through the previews, not sure I could sit through the entire movie without hyperventilating.


----------



## rteetz

Interesting article from Abigail Disney and wages and Iger's compensation 

https://www.fastcompany.com/90333082/disney-ceo-bob-igers-compensation-is-insane-says-abigail-disney


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> Interesting article from Abigail Disney and wages and Iger's compensation
> 
> https://www.fastcompany.com/90333082/disney-ceo-bob-igers-compensation-is-insane-says-abigail-disney



She has some decent points, but on the other hand I don't really care about rich people calling out other rich people.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> She has some decent points, but on the other hand I don't really care about rich people calling out other rich people.


I find it interesting considering the Disney family basically has no say in what happens with the company anymore. I'd love to hear more from others of the Disney name. I know Diane and Ron never spoke or really got involved after Ron was let go from the company.


----------



## OSUZorba

TheMaxRebo said:


> I also think some critics are using it as the symbol of being anti the volume of these remakes Disney is doing
> 
> I definitely agree with your point about the budget though - seems like every movie Disney makes now costs at least $120m and I think many of them would be better off being made for like $60-70m ... then they wouldn't all have to be huge blockbusters just to break even


I agree, there can only be so many $400-500M box office movies a year, and if your studio *has *to clear that on every release it seems like you are setting yourself up for failure. Especially when many of those movies are in the same segment. I wonder how they got the budget so high on Dumbo, I doubt any of those actors were that expensive.

I hadn't read any critic reviews until after I watched it. I couldn't believe many of the reviews on Rotten Tomatoes. A lot of whining that it wasn't the original and some critics complaining about it being "woke." I also noticed that it has 44% positive of critics, but nearly every highlighted review was a negative. 

On a different note, did anyone else think that the Vandevere guy was based on an evil Walt Disney?


----------



## rteetz

Happy 21st anniversary to Animal Kingdom!


----------



## unbanshee

*NEWS*

“Rivers of Light: We Are One” to Debut at Animal Kingdom This Summer Featuring Disney Animation Characters

http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/rivers-of-light-we-are-one-to-debut-at-animal-kingdom-this-summer/


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> Interesting article from Abigail Disney and wages and Iger's compensation
> 
> https://www.fastcompany.com/90333082/disney-ceo-bob-igers-compensation-is-insane-says-abigail-disney



I realize you posted this because it is Disney related and that you find it interesting because with the Disney family, there is a company that was founded by a family member, whose name is forever attached to the brand, and yet, the family members have absolutely no say in the company and how it is run (which is somewhat interesting). However...

I don’t necessarily understand why CEOs in major corporations get so much flack about their salaries when actors, actresses, professional athletes, etc. are rarely, if ever, put on the hot seat about how much money they earn. CEOs have the enormous pressure and responsibility of making decisions that impact people’s employment and livelihoods, stockholder’s investments (including mutual funds held by a 401(k)), and potentially the health of the economy. Their skills and talents are as unique as an elite athlete’s and arguably benefit society even more. I don’t know many people who would be willing to have that kind of pressure on their lives or work the hours that they do. So, is Iger’s bonus outrageous for completing one of the biggest media mergers of our time? No more so than someone who gets paid $300M to play baseball, IMO.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

unbanshee said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> “Rivers of Light: We Are One” to Debut at Animal Kingdom This Summer Featuring Disney Animation Characters
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/rivers-of-light-we-are-one-to-debut-at-animal-kingdom-this-summer/



Hopefully they don't overdo it with the animation characters - I see the article mentions featuring animals form Disney Nature as well

I really like the music in Rivers of Light and think it is a beautiful show - but also feel that some "plussing" isn't the worst idea in the world.  As long as they keep the tone I think it could be good


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Happy 21st anniversary to Animal Kingdom!


I’m here, and I’m so excited for today!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MommaBerd said:


> I realize you posted this because it is Disney related and that you find it interesting because with the Disney family, there is a company that was founded by a family member, whose name is forever attached to the brand, and yet, the family members have absolutely no say in the company and how it is run (which is somewhat interesting). However...
> 
> I don’t necessarily understand why CEOs in major corporations get so much flack about their salaries when actors, actresses, professional athletes, etc. are rarely, if ever, put on the hot seat about how much money they earn. CEOs have the enormous pressure and responsibility of making decisions that impact people’s employment and livelihoods, stockholder’s investments (including mutual funds held by a 401(k)), and potentially the health of the economy. Their skills and talents are as unique as an elite athlete’s and arguably benefit society even more. I don’t know many people who would be willing to have that kind of pressure on their lives or work the hours that they do. So, is Iger’s bonus outrageous for completing one of the biggest media mergers of our time? No more so than someone who gets paid $300M to play baseball, IMO.



Currently one gets paid for what they add to the economy - top level athletes and actors get people to pay money to see them - and top level CEOs drive they economy and the market, etc.

At least with Iger there were a lot of conditions for him to get the full amount (and he missed one deadline for the FOX merger and thus lost some of the bonus) - it does drive me a bit nuts when companies perform poorly and the CEO still gets a larger bonus, etc. - but then that is up to shareholders to say that is wrong and not support the stock, etc.  And we've seen activists shareholders push Disney to make the targets for Disney executives harder, etc.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Happy 21st anniversary to Animal Kingdom!




Happy 21st to Animal Kingdom ... Kungaloosh!!!


----------



## MommaBerd

TheMaxRebo said:


> Currently one gets paid for what they add to the economy - top level athletes and actors get people to pay money to see them - and top level CEOs drive they economy and the market, etc.
> 
> At least with Iger there were a lot of conditions for him to get the full amount (and he missed one deadline for the FOX merger and thus lost some of the bonus) - *it does drive me a bit nuts when companies perform poorly and the CEO still gets a larger bonus, etc.* - but then that is up to shareholders to say that is wrong and not support the stock, etc.  And we've seen activists shareholders push Disney to make the targets for Disney executives harder, etc.



Agreed with the bolded. In fact, I started typing something to that effect, and then changed my mind. I was going to say that there does need to be more accountability for CEOs! But, for that to happen, I think there has to be accountability across all levels of an organization; it has to be part of the culture. And all too often it is not.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Interesting article from Abigail Disney and wages and Iger's compensation
> 
> https://www.fastcompany.com/90333082/disney-ceo-bob-igers-compensation-is-insane-says-abigail-disney




Just saw she commented on the article on Twitter and added quite a bit to her thoughts and argued back against what Disney said in response about moving to $15/hour minimum and the education program they set up, etc.

https://twitter.com/abigaildisney/status/1119985336308912128

and I should add, she does reiterate that she like Bob Iger and things he has done good things with the company, etc and isn't saying he shouldn't get paid well, just that it has gotten too extreme (though I think she plays with the numbers a bit too much like he is getting $65m in cash for the year which isn't the case)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MommaBerd said:


> Agreed with the bolded. In fact, I started typing something to that effect, and then changed my mind. I was going to say that there does need to be more accountability for CEOs! But, for that to happen, I think there has to be accountability across all levels of an organization; it has to be part of the culture. And all too often it is not.



definitely - I do think there is some merit in what she is saying, but I think companies should look into paying their lower level employees more because they want to attract - and keep - the best people they can.  And if those at the top take 5-10% less it really won't change their lives but that amount, $-wise, could impact many other lives.  But again, as a corporation, it should be to viewed as making the company stronger.  I think sometimes it can be positioned as it being wrong to make $, and it shoudn't be, but also get that sometimes the extremes can get a bit too extreme and might not be best for the corporation long term


----------



## firefly_ris

unbanshee said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> “Rivers of Light: We Are One” to Debut at Animal Kingdom This Summer Featuring Disney Animation Characters
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/rivers-of-light-we-are-one-to-debut-at-animal-kingdom-this-summer/



Now I have "We Are One" from Simba's Pride stuck in my head... 

Saw the show for the first time recently -- I enjoyed it, but I can also see why they are going this direction with it.


----------



## Horizons—1

Happy 21st Anniversary Disney’s Animal Kingdom!


----------



## rteetz

unbanshee said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> “Rivers of Light: We Are One” to Debut at Animal Kingdom This Summer Featuring Disney Animation Characters
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/rivers-of-light-we-are-one-to-debut-at-animal-kingdom-this-summer/


Really not sure how I feel about this. Hopefully it doesn’t feel like the IP is just shoved in the show. I’m okay with it if it’s done well.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> Really not sure how I feel about this. Hopefully it doesn’t feel like the IP is just shoved in the show. I’m okay with it if it’s done well.


I'm with you, Ryan.  I worry that what the initial ROL vision of "water and light," highlighting the beauty of culture and music, seems to be fading further and further away.  I think the dancers on the boats added a lot to the story, but it was still good after they were removed, (although I miss the costuming, dance and shadows they brought to the show).  

We already have "Festival of the Lion King" for a lighthearted (and beautiful) homage to the movie, how about keeping this one true to the initial vision.  If they turn it into yet another IP show, that will really be a sad day.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Really not sure how I feel about this. Hopefully it doesn’t feel like the IP is just shoved in the show. I’m okay with it if it’s done well.



I agree - and also how I feel about IP in the new show at EPCOT ... if it makes sense, and is done well, and isn't "forced" - but rather more a natural complement to make it "more Disney" in the right way, I am ok with is and really supportive of it ...

... but also feel like it is easy for this to go wrong - but we shall see


----------



## Iowamomof4

When Disney World first did away with lids there were reports that you could ask for a lid and they would put one on. Does anyone know if that's still the case? I'd be concerned about bugs and things getting into my drink at outdoor locations (Flame Tree really comes to mind), not to mention having the beverage slosh out a bit while trying to find a table. Anyway, I was just wondering if that's still an option.


----------



## rteetz

Iowamomof4 said:


> When Disney World first did away with lids there were reports that you could ask for a lid and they would put one on. Does anyone know if that's still the case? I'd be concerned about bugs and things getting into my drink at outdoor locations (Flame Tree really comes to mind), not to mention having the beverage slosh out a bit while trying to find a table. Anyway, I was just wondering if that's still an option.


They don’t give lids for fountain beverages anymore.


----------



## Iowamomof4

*UPDATE*

http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/evening-extra-magic-hours-set-to-return-to-magic-kingdom-in-november/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Evening Extra Magic Hours at Magic Kingdom to return in November ... so guess October was driven by all the Halloween parties

http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/evening-extra-magic-hours-set-to-return-to-magic-kingdom-in-november/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Lion King merchandise takes over Mombasa Marketplace 

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/04/the-lion-king-merchandise-takes-over.html?m=1


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Dapper Day Pop Up Shop coming to Marketplace Co-op

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/04/dapper-day-pop-up-shop-coming-to.html?m=1


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Jiminy Cricket is out meeting at AK today for Party for the Planet

https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/1120337368781852672?s=21


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Amazing Photos Pop Up shop takes over Something Silver 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-something-silver-space-at-disney-springs.htm


----------



## Moliphino

Iowamomof4 said:


> When Disney World first did away with lids there were reports that you could ask for a lid and they would put one on. Does anyone know if that's still the case? I'd be concerned about bugs and things getting into my drink at outdoor locations (Flame Tree really comes to mind), not to mention having the beverage slosh out a bit while trying to find a table. Anyway, I was just wondering if that's still an option.



There were no lids at AK even before the current changes.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Some more details on how the booking of a time slot for access to GE at Disneyland during those first weeks released

basically if you have a reservation at a Disney hotel you will get an e-mail today informing you of how to register for a timeslot as you are guaranteed one.  For those staying off property, details will come shortly

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ss-star-wars-galaxys-edge-at-disneyland-park/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Resort guests will get four hours inside SWGE at Disneyland 

http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/disne...ll-have-four-hours-in-star-wars-galaxys-edge/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Resort guests will get four hours inside SWGE at Disneyland
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/disne...ll-have-four-hours-in-star-wars-galaxys-edge/



seems like a fair amount of time .... still will be interesting to see how they get people to leave while providing a positive experience

And will there be requirements for when you get on line for the ride?  Like if the line is 2 hours long can you wait until the end of your time window or do you have to be on and off the ride in that time?


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Resort guests will get four hours inside SWGE at Disneyland
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/disne...ll-have-four-hours-in-star-wars-galaxys-edge/



Four hours seems like a generous amount of time IF you don’t have to spend all four hours in line for the Falcon ride.


----------



## j2thomason

rteetz said:


> Really not sure how I feel about this. Hopefully it doesn’t feel like the IP is just shoved in the show. I’m okay with it if it’s done well.


I might actually like this new version. I have tried to like to current Rivers of Light, but it just doesn't appeal to me. I know that I may be in the minority, but when I am at Disney, I want to see Disney themed shows with recognizable Disney music and Disney characters.


----------



## evlaina

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Some more details on how the booking of a time slot for access to GE at Disneyland during those first weeks released
> 
> basically if you have a reservation at a Disney hotel you will get an e-mail today informing you of how to register for a timeslot as you are guaranteed one.  For those staying off property, details will come shortly
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ss-star-wars-galaxys-edge-at-disneyland-park/



I wish they would/could do something like this for WDW...I know there's obviously MANY more on-site guests, but I wish they would make an announcement on exactly what they're doing with crowd control there. 

I know it's 3 months later than DL but it's driving me nuts not knowing more for our September trip!


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> seems like a fair amount of time .... still will be interesting to see how they get people to leave while providing a positive experience
> 
> And will there be requirements for when you get on line for the ride?  Like if the line is 2 hours long can you wait until the end of your time window or do you have to be on and off the ride in that time?


It seems there are some issues already. Several people are getting reservation times for SWGE before they actually check into the resort they are staying at.


----------



## andyw715

So what do they do, issue different colored wristbands or something, for the 4 hours?


----------



## Mal6586

j2thomason said:


> I might actually like this new version. I have tried to like to current Rivers of Light, but it just doesn't appeal to me. I know that I may be in the minority, but when I am at Disney, I want to see Disney themed shows with recognizable Disney music and Disney characters.


Same, but also I just found Rivers of Light to be plain boring. It was a one and done for me unlike many of the other nighttime shows. I'm sure the change has been sparked by lack of attendance. What use is it to have that big amphitheater if there aren't butts in the seats?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> It seems there are some issues already. Several people are getting reservation times for SWGE before they actually check into the resort they are staying at.



eh, minor detail

so guess it is that you are just assigned a time, vs log in and pick from available times?

Also will be interesting to see if people with longer stays try to break their stay up into multiple stays so they get more than one access time


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> eh, minor detail
> 
> so guess it is that you are just assigned a time, vs log in and pick from available times?
> 
> Also will be interesting to see if people with longer stays try to break their stay up into multiple stays so they get more than one access time


Yep you are just assigned a time.


----------



## umichigan10

When it comes to RoL, my biggest gripe with it was that there didn’t seem to be a driving storyline throughout. If this rectifies that, then great, but I also don’t need to be spoon fed Disney IPs around every nook and crany


----------



## SaintsManiac

I love IP. Give me all of the IP all the time!


----------



## rteetz

Lots of issues with the reservations for SWGE at Disneyland. Not sure I have seen anyone who has a successful reservation as of right now.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> Lots of issues with the reservations for SWGE at Disneyland. Not sure I have seen anyone who has a successful reservation as of right now.




Shocking


----------



## rteetz

*News*

BREAKING: Walt Disney World Will Not Present a New Nighttime Parade for 50th Anniversary


----------



## unbanshee

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> _*No*_ Night Time Parade for WDW's 50th:
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/breaking-...-a-new-nighttime-parade-for-50th-anniversary/



This is pure clickbait, unless Disney announced a parade coming for the 50th. If Disney hasn't announced a nighttime parade, the story was written to make Tom more money


----------



## rteetz

unbanshee said:


> This is pure clickbait, unless Disney announced a parade coming for the 50th. If Disney hasn't announced a nighttime parade, the story was written to make Tom more money


I get you don't like Tom and you don't have to but let's not get into this being clickbait and their site making more money because of this.


----------



## SG131

unbanshee said:


> This is pure clickbait, unless Disney announced a parade coming for the 50th. If Disney hasn't announced a nighttime parade, the story was written to make Tom more money


I wouldn't say purely click bait.  There were some pretty active rumors that there would be a nighttime parade for the anniversary.  So this shoots down those rumors, which is disappointing.  I was really hoping for a new one.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

SG131 said:


> I wouldn't say purely click bait.  There were some pretty active rumors that there would be a nighttime parade for the anniversary.  So this shoots down those rumors, which is disappointing.  I was really hoping for a new one.


I think people also probably thought "surely they'll bring a parade back for the 50th, right!?" especially with all these things being done to prepare for the 50th.

Ugh disappointing for sure.


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I think people also probably thought "surely they'll bring a parade back for the 50th, right!?" especially with all these things being done to prepare for the 50th.
> 
> Ugh disappointing for sure.


Hopefully at least a new daytime parade. Does sound like new fireworks is still in the mix.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Hopefully at least a new daytime parade. Does sound like new fireworks is still in the mix.



I enjoy night time parades but that area in MK is already so crowded for the fireworks just isn't needed there - untill they did it later or with more of a break or something or alternated nights or something


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> BREAKING: Walt Disney World Will Not Present a New Nighttime Parade for 50th Anniversary


So .. I would gather that they may NEVER have a nighttime parade at MK ever again.  I mean they can probably list a ton of reasons to not have it:
1) It is already crowded enough at night with just the castle shows
2) "Safety" concerns of people trying to exit the park .. in the dark while a parade is going on
3) "More green" (no "evil" electric lights) 

I wonder if they will just eventually get rid of the daytime parade too (since we've seen the others fade away from the other parks). I mean .. while we all enjoy it .. does the park NEED it from a crowd control/capacity standpoint?


----------



## Firebird060

Im all for them doing a early nightime Parade, in the Summer months and then a late night parade at the end of EMH if they do keep it going,  like it used to be and have a hour between first parade and fireworks.      In saying that I wouldn't be surprised if Disney restricts night parades for Paid Parties and paid after hour events.  Disneys way of using a parade as part of the perks of buying a hard ticketed event.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

tlmadden73 said:


> So .. I would gather that they may NEVER have a nighttime parade at MK ever again.  I mean they can probably list a ton of reasons to not have it:
> 1) It is already crowded enough at night with just the castle shows
> 2) "Safety" concerns of people trying to exit the park .. in the dark while a parade is going on
> 3) "More green" (no "evil" electric lights)
> 
> I wonder if they will just eventually get rid of the daytime parade too (since we've seen the others fade away from the other parks). I mean .. while we all enjoy it .. does the park NEED it from a crowd control/capacity standpoint?


I'm not a parade person (though I like nighttime parades) it is something everyone can enjoy, meaning it's not an attraction with a height restriction or something that a person with limited mobility could have issues with. 

Crowd-wise unfortunately it's really just the path that presents the problem since it cuts off pathways temporarily. Would be a shame for everyone though IMO if parades were removed entirely.


----------



## rteetz

*Reservations to Visit Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge at Disneyland Park Available May 2 or Book a Stay at a Disneyland Resort Hotel Now*


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I'm not a parade person (though I like nighttime parades) it is something everyone can enjoy, meaning it's not an attraction with a height restriction or something that a person with limited mobility could have issues with.
> 
> Crowd-wise unfortunately it's really just the path that presents the problem since it cuts off pathways temporarily. Would be a shame for everyone though IMO if parades were removed entirely.



I think parades are also great as crowd-sucks as it can draw a lot of people freeing up queue space in other attractions ... but just hard to make the timing work and if everyone is already lined up for HAE, what is the benefit of an extra reason to draw those people there?


----------



## MommaBerd

TheMaxRebo said:


> eh, minor detail
> 
> so guess it is that you are just assigned a time, vs log in and pick from available times?
> 
> Also will be interesting to see if people with longer stays try to break their stay up into multiple stays so they get more than one access time



I heard one podcaster say he had booked two rooms - which at least he’s paying for the access twice (as opposed to breaking up one long stay).


----------



## mollmoll4

rteetz said:


> Lots of issues with the reservations for SWGE at Disneyland. Not sure I have seen anyone who has a successful reservation as of right now.



Curious to know what issues you see reported? Just that people don't have an assigned time yet? I mean, it's not like they NEED to know now. Perhaps it's a slow roll-out of reserved times?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mollmoll4 said:


> Curious to know what issues you see reported? Just that people don't have an assigned time yet? I mean, it's not like they NEED to know now. Perhaps it's a slow roll-out of reserved times?



I've seen a few reports of people being assigned times for days before they check into the resort and it showing an incorrect check-in date


----------



## siren0119

mollmoll4 said:


> Curious to know what issues you see reported? Just that people don't have an assigned time yet? I mean, it's not like they NEED to know now. Perhaps it's a slow roll-out of reserved times?



There are lots of people reporting they are getting assigned on their check in or check out day (which can be extremely problematic if you are arriving late or leaving early) or have been assigned a date that is the day BEFORE their actual check-in.


----------



## rteetz

mollmoll4 said:


> Curious to know what issues you see reported? Just that people don't have an assigned time yet? I mean, it's not like they NEED to know now. Perhaps it's a slow roll-out of reserved times?


No the wrong dates were given out. Numerous people got times before they actually check in. There is a thread about it on the Disneyland board.


----------



## mollmoll4

rteetz said:


> No the wrong dates were given out. Numerous people got times before they actually check in. There is a thread about it on the Disneyland board.



Ah - that makes sense! I read the valid reservation comment as more of not getting one yet.

It will be interesting to see how that pans out! The arrival or departure date timing issue will be tough to parse out I'm sure.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *Reservations to Visit Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge at Disneyland Park Available May 2 or Book a Stay at a Disneyland Resort Hotel Now*



Edit: I misread the articles, 8 am PT for details, 10 am PT is when the booking opens.

Just wanted to inform everyone that this article states specific details on how to make reservations will be available on May 2nd at 8am PT but the D23 article states May 2nd at 10 am PT. For those of you who don't have a Disneyland resort reservation, keep an eye out for which time is right. I don't want anyone missing out on a SWGE reservation because of this.


----------



## dina444444

BigRed98 said:


> Just wanted to inform everyone that this article states specific details on how to make reservations will be available on May 2nd at 8am PT but the D23 article states May 2nd at 10 am PT. For those of you who don't have a Disneyland resort reservation, keep an eye out for which time is right. I don't want anyone missing out on a SWGE reservation because of this.


8am for details, 10am is when booking will open.


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> Just wanted to inform everyone that this article states specific details on how to make reservations will be available on May 2nd at 8am PT but the D23 article states May 2nd at 10 am PT. For those of you who don't have a Disneyland resort reservation, keep an eye out for which time is right. I don't want anyone missing out on a SWGE reservation because of this.


I believe the info is released at 8AM and then the reservations go live for booking at 10AM.


----------



## BigRed98

dina444444 said:


> 8am for details, 10am is when booking will open.



I misread the articles, Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> I believe the info is released at 8AM and then the reservations go live for booking at 10AM.



I didn't read that carefully. I'll edit my post so I don't confuse anyone.


----------



## tlmadden73

Firebird060 said:


> Im all for them doing a early nightime Parade, in the Summer months and then a late night parade at the end of EMH if they do keep it going,  like it used to be and have a hour between first parade and fireworks.      In saying that I wouldn't be surprised if Disney restricts night parades for Paid Parties and paid after hour events.  Disneys way of using a parade as part of the perks of buying a hard ticketed event.


That's a good point . .that is definitely the "hidden" reason that I doubt they will ever have a nighttime parade again. 

It makes the hard ticket night events "more special" for sure. 

I would say we will see a spring "party" at MK (with new parade) before we'll see a free nighttime parade. 

MK already closes early about 4 times a week from September through December .. why not  have some "Spring Fling" party with a night parade for March, April and May?  LOL. 

Parades are probably REALLY REALLY expensive (think of all the paid actors/dancers and design/upkeep of the floats) .. as well as all the cast members you are paying to crowd control.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Animal Kingdom update 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photo-rep...19-otters-new-merchandise-easter-cupcake-etc/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Logo Merchandise Arrives at Panchito’s Gifts and Sundries in Disney’s Coronado Springs Resort


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update
*
Disneyland update

https://www.micechat.com/222671-disneyland-update-sign-of-the-times/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Song of the South and Crow scene from Dumbo will not be on Disney+

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/song-south-dumbos-jim-crow-scene-will-not-be-disney-1203624

The crow scene is really strange to not have. Thats like when Dumbo learns to fly....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Song of the South and Crow scene from Dumbo will not be on Disney+
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/song-south-dumbos-jim-crow-scene-will-not-be-disney-1203624
> 
> The crow scene is really strange to not have. Thats like when Dumbo learns to fly....



Is this confirmed?  They are just referencing that one Boardwalk Times article that indicated it but I haven't seen anyone else reporting on it

I think when you start editing movies like the crow scene in Dumbo it opens you up to having to change other scenes.  Wasn't there a story not to long ago about some celebrities that don't let their kids watch Snow White or Sleeping Beauty because there are scenes of physical contact without direct consent?  should we cut those scenes too?

I am not saying I don't think how the crows were depicted in Dumbo is wrong - under today's lens and we now know it was wrong at the time - but you can't just wipe away history.  Why not have an introductory scene with Leonard Maltin explaining about the scene and why we know now the issues of what is depicted or something like that rather than pretending it didn't exist?


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Song of the South and Crow scene from Dumbo will not be on Disney+
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/song-south-dumbos-jim-crow-scene-will-not-be-disney-1203624
> 
> The crow scene is really strange to not have. Thats like when Dumbo learns to fly....


Dumbo is my favorite Disney animated movie and Song of the South is one of my all-time favorite live-action / animated movies.  I saw them when I was probably five or six years old for the first time. 

Yes, looking back through the lens of today's acceptable behaviors, there are things on that would not be put in a movie today. It's sad from many perspectives.  

I still love both movies as a whole however, and accept that those scenes are in them, and our not the way the should have been portrayed.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Is this confirmed?  They are just referencing that one Boardwalk Times article that indicated it but I haven't seen anyone else reporting on it
> 
> I think when you start editing movies like the crow scene in Dumbo it opens you up to having to change other scenes.  Wasn't there a story not to long ago about some celebrities that don't let their kids watch Snow White or Sleeping Beauty because there are scenes of physical contact without direct consent?  should we cut those scenes too?
> 
> I am not saying I don't think how the crows were depicted in Dumbo is wrong - under today's lens and we now know it was wrong at the time - but you can't just wipe away history.  Why not have an introductory scene with Leonard Maltin explaining about the scene and why we know now the issues of what is depicted or something like that rather than pretending it didn't exist?


I figure if the Reporter is saying it they have more than boardwalk times backing it up. I could be wrong tho.

I completely agree otherwise. Have a Leonard Maltin or a celeb day these things don’t represent today or something. Explanation is better than completely removing.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> I figure if the Reporter is saying it they have more than boardwalk times backing it up. I could be wrong tho.
> 
> I completely agree otherwise. Have a Leonard Maltin or a celeb day these things don’t represent today or something. Explanation is better than completely removing.



Whoopi Goldberg already volunteered to do one for Song of the South if Disney would release it.


----------



## hertamaniac

Superglue yourself to the Universal Globe?  This should be an interesting rescue. 

http://www.fox35orlando.com/fast-fi...glue-themselves-to-globe-at-universal-studios


----------



## eliseisawkward

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Whoopi Goldberg already volunteered to do one for Song of the South if Disney would release it.


Honestly, I love the idea of having a contextual, educational spin.... but not for kids. I can’t see small children paying attention, or the majority of parents following up with conversation. And it would need follow up conversation.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Whoopi Goldberg already volunteered to do one for Song of the South if Disney would release it.


I do understand them not releasing Song of the South but Dumbo is just weird to me because that film is readily available as it is.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Natalie Portman to Narrate Disneynature 'Dolphin Reef' for Disney+


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland's Black Tap Craft Burgers and Shakes opening soon!

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ew5Nqvd8Hn0pjox2Vx4-LwY5WdxRJZ-Pl1-y24LJZSVaw


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

MommaBerd said:


> I realize you posted this because it is Disney related and that you find it interesting because with the Disney family, there is a company that was founded by a family member, whose name is forever attached to the brand, and yet, the family members have absolutely no say in the company and how it is run (which is somewhat interesting). However...
> 
> I don’t necessarily understand why CEOs in major corporations get so much flack about their salaries when actors, actresses, professional athletes, etc. are rarely, if ever, put on the hot seat about how much money they earn. CEOs have the enormous pressure and responsibility of making decisions that impact people’s employment and livelihoods, stockholder’s investments (including mutual funds held by a 401(k)), and potentially the health of the economy. Their skills and talents are as unique as an elite athlete’s and arguably benefit society even more. I don’t know many people who would be willing to have that kind of pressure on their lives or work the hours that they do. So, is Iger’s bonus outrageous for completing one of the biggest media mergers of our time? No more so than someone who gets paid $300M to play baseball, IMO.






unbanshee said:


> This is pure clickbait, unless Disney announced a parade coming for the 50th. If Disney hasn't announced a nighttime parade, the story was written to make Tom more money


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> Hopefully at least a new daytime parade. Does sound like new fireworks is still in the mix.


IDK if I am sadder that there won't be a night parade or at the possibility that Festival of Fantasy could go away


----------



## writerguyfl

rteetz said:


> I do understand them not releasing Song of the South but Dumbo is just weird to me because that film is readily available as it is.



Maybe it's the medium.  Disney isn't responsible for what parent/guardians do with a DVD.  If kids grab the DVD from the shelf, watch it, and get the wrong message from a particular scene, that's on the parents.

In contrast, it's reasonable to think that kids might watch that scene via the on-demand streaming service without any form of parental involvement.  I could easily see parents getting upset that their kids have access to something that is only appropriate in a historical setting.

I haven't paid much attention to Disney+.  I'm assuming there aren't any parental controls involved.  To me, that would be the only way to handle this sort of scenario.


----------



## rteetz

writerguyfl said:


> Maybe it's the medium.  Disney isn't responsible for what parent/guardians do with a DVD.  If kids grab the DVD from the shelf, watch it, and get the wrong message from a particular scene, that's on the parents.
> 
> In contrast, it's reasonable to think that kids might watch that scene via the on-demand streaming service without any form of parental involvement.  I could easily see parents getting upset that their kids have access to something that is only appropriate in a historical setting.
> 
> I haven't paid much attention to Disney+.  I'm assuming there aren't any parental controls involved.  To me, that would be the only way to handle this sort of scenario.


There are supposed to be parental controls on Disney+.


----------



## The Pho

writerguyfl said:


> I haven't paid much attention to Disney+. I'm assuming there aren't any parental controls involved. To me, that would be the only way to handle this sort of scenario.



It would be odd if there weren’t any parental controls since Hulu and Netflix both have them.  Also since Disney tries to be family friendly all over.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> BREAKING: Walt Disney World Will Not Present a New Nighttime Parade for 50th Anniversary



Why have a free parade when you can just charge people to see one?  Don't be surprised when fireworks go away to only special event nights. This is what we've wrought folks by succumbing to all these hard ticket events. (And I hate to be "that guy", but trust me it's only going to get worse as they try to wring more dollars from everyone's pockets.)


----------



## firefly_ris

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Song of the South and Crow scene from Dumbo will not be on Disney+
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/song-south-dumbos-jim-crow-scene-will-not-be-disney-1203624
> 
> The crow scene is really strange to not have. Thats like when Dumbo learns to fly....



Bummer. I was really hoping that had been false. It won't affect my family since we already own Dumbo but I don't believe in scrubbing films. And the crows are who give Timothy the idea of the concept of the 'magic feather' to get Dumbo to fly. So I have no idea where they'll go with that without it. Plus they also re-appear at the end of the movie for the When I See an Elephant Fly reprise and they say goodbye to Dumbo as Casey Jr. leaves, so.... yeah. Just a bizarre choice to me.


----------



## MommaBerd

I may be *completely* off base with this, and if I somehow maybe offend someone, it is completely without intent. But, I really wonder how many of today’s kids would associate the crows and their voices/dialect/expressions as being stereotypical of anything other than Southern? Even as a child I thought they were just silly characters. The crow scene and song is really one of my favorites, BUT it has been a long time since I watched it. I wonder if Disney actually gets complaints about it?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

********** said:


> (And I hate to be "that guy", but trust me it's only going to get worse as they try to wring more dollars from everyone's pockets.)


You have plenty of company on here.


----------



## chicagoshannon

MommaBerd said:


> I may be *completely* off base with this, and if I somehow maybe offend someone, it is completely without intent. But, I really wonder how many of today’s kids would associate the crows and their voices/dialect/expressions as being stereotypical of anything other than Southern? Even as a child I thought they were just silly characters. The crow scene and song is really one of my favorites, BUT it has been a long time since I watched it. I wonder if Disney actually gets complaints about it?


You're right.  Kids wouldn't know.  It just offends adults.  Most things only offend adults.


----------



## firefly_ris

MommaBerd said:


> I may be *completely* off base with this, and if I somehow maybe offend someone, it is completely without intent. But, I really wonder how many of today’s kids would associate the crows and their voices/dialect/expressions as being stereotypical of anything other than Southern? Even as a child I thought they were just silly characters. The crow scene and song is really one of my favorites, BUT it has been a long time since I watched it. I wonder if Disney actually gets complaints about it?



Same here. I watched Dumbo a lot as a kid -- it was (and still is) one of my favorite Disney films. It never crossed my mind to think, "Oh, they're supposed to be caricatures of black people", like ever, at all... I just thought they were fun, and they helped Dumbo out. And that they had a catchy song.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

MommaBerd said:


> I may be *completely* off base with this, and if I somehow maybe offend someone, it is completely without intent. But, I really wonder how many of today’s kids would associate the crows and their voices/dialect/expressions as being stereotypical of anything other than Southern? Even as a child I thought they were just silly characters. The crow scene and song is really one of my favorites, BUT it has been a long time since I watched it. I wonder if Disney actually gets complaints about it?


Yeah - they’re the ones that are nice to Dumbo and very cool.  I remember wanting to be a crow when I watched the movie...


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Anyone else see the new Disney Nature movie? Penguins? It stars Ed Helm (Office and the Hangover) as the narrator. I enjoyed it a lot. 

It has a great soundtrack and it's also nice and family friendly.


----------



## dina444444

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Anyone else see the new Disney Nature movie? Penguins? It stars Ed Helm (Office and the Hangover) as the narrator. I enjoyed it a lot.
> 
> It has a great soundtrack and it's also nice and family friendly.


I’m going Wednesday evening to see it.


----------



## only hope

MommaBerd said:


> I may be *completely* off base with this, and if I somehow maybe offend someone, it is completely without intent. But, I really wonder how many of today’s kids would associate the crows and their voices/dialect/expressions as being stereotypical of anything other than Southern? Even as a child I thought they were just silly characters. The crow scene and song is really one of my favorites, BUT it has been a long time since I watched it. I wonder if Disney actually gets complaints about it?





firefly_ris said:


> Same here. I watched Dumbo a lot as a kid -- it was (and still is) one of my favorite Disney films. It never crossed my mind to think, "Oh, they're supposed to be caricatures of black people", like ever, at all... I just thought they were fun, and they helped Dumbo out. And that they had a catchy song.



Same here. I didn’t see it as being stereotypical of anything. I just thought they were nice
birds with a funny way of talking. I wouldn’t have even been able to identify the birds as southern, not til I was nearly a teen. Stuff like that goes over most elementary age kids heads. Kids tend to enjoy stories at the most basic level (a cute flying elephant who gets to go back to his mom!) and don’t look for hidden meanings. Heck, if they’re gonna cut stuff, I’d think the whole getting-drunk and the ensuing Pink Elephants would go too! I figured out Dumbo and Timothy were drunk long before I realized there was any issue with the crows.


----------



## dlavender

********** said:


> Why have a free parade when you can just charge people to see one?  Don't be surprised when fireworks go away to only special event nights. This is what we've wrought folks by succumbing to all these hard ticket events. (And I hate to be "that guy", but trust me it's only going to get worse as they try to wring more dollars from everyone's pockets.)



Did you change your avatar to a Viking?


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> I do understand them not releasing Song of the South but Dumbo is just weird to me because that film is readily available as it is.


I personally don't see what is so bad about the crow scene. Yes, they are trying to sound stereotypically black and the obviously bad Jim Crow reference. But they are good guys in the film, I don't recall them having any negative features. 

There are many other movies that stereotype cultures, including from Disney. The most recent obvious to me is in the new BatB with the very stereotypical gay character, which many people thought was great and claimed it was the first openly gay character even though there only way he was open about it was via stereotypes. 

I really don't think the crow scene crosses the line into unseeable.


----------



## Gusey

MommaBerd said:


> I may be *completely* off base with this, and if I somehow maybe offend someone, it is completely without intent. But, I really wonder how many of today’s kids would associate the crows and their voices/dialect/expressions as being stereotypical of anything other than Southern? Even as a child I thought they were just silly characters. The crow scene and song is really one of my favorites, BUT it has been a long time since I watched it. I wonder if Disney actually gets complaints about it?


According to Steve Hulett's book Mouse in Transition, Dinsey have been receiving complaints about the crows since the 1970s. They have been gradually trying to phase out the crows, removing their song from Disney CDs and removing the characters from the remake. This is just the final nail in the coffin for them


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MommaBerd said:


> I may be *completely* off base with this, and if I somehow maybe offend someone, it is completely without intent. But, I really wonder how many of today’s kids would associate the crows and their voices/dialect/expressions as being stereotypical of anything other than Southern? Even as a child I thought they were just silly characters. The crow scene and song is really one of my favorites, BUT it has been a long time since I watched it. I wonder if Disney actually gets complaints about it?



I guess it depends what age you are thinking of - but young kids, say 7 and under - I fully agree.  I think once you learn about the history of slavery in the United States, Jim Crow laws are a key part of that so once they learn that I think that at least some would connect them.  (though it seems like the teaching of slavery in the US school systems is rather inconsistent so hard to know exactly what age kids learn about this - some might not until high school)

and I guess there is a follow-up question in that, is it ok to let kids (or anyone) just view them at "silly characters"?  Personally, I think if it didn't have one named Jim Crow is might be easier to just let it go at that, but that name makes the connection much more specific

Maybe Disney could put up 2 versions, one with it edited out and one with a disclaimer/intro explaining things and let individuals/parents decide which one to view?


----------



## firefly_ris

TheMaxRebo said:


> )   Personally, I think if it didn't have one named Jim Crow is might be easier to just let it go at that, but that name makes the connection much more specific



His name is never spoken in the movie. I was not aware of what his name was supposed to be until I was an adult, when I read it somewhere, so I didn't personally make the connection.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

firefly_ris said:


> His name is never spoken in the movie. I was not aware of what his name was supposed to be until I was an adult, when I read it somewhere, so I didn't personally make the connection.



fair - guess since I do know it, it does taint my view though


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

MommaBerd said:


> I may be *completely* off base with this, and if I somehow maybe offend someone, it is completely without intent. But, I really wonder how many of today’s kids would associate the crows and their voices/dialect/expressions as being stereotypical of anything other than Southern? Even as a child I thought they were just silly characters. The crow scene and song is really one of my favorites, BUT it has been a long time since I watched it. I wonder if Disney actually gets complaints about it?





chicagoshannon said:


> You're right.  Kids wouldn't know.  It just offends adults.  Most things only offend adults.


Same. There are entire professions built around making sure that people become offended about nearly everything now. And they’re working on younger and younger audiences all the time.


----------



## andyw715

Many, (most?) people watch movies and take it for what it is. 
Then there is a vocal minority that watch/consume any and all media for the purpose of jumping on every politically un-correct interpretation they have and ensure everyone knows about it.

That's just the way it is.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

andyw715 said:


> Many, (most?) people watch movies and take it for what it is.
> Then there is a vocal minority that watch/consume any and all media for the purpose of jumping on every politically un-correct interpretation they have and ensure everyone knows about it.
> 
> That's just the way it is.


That’s just the way it is NOW. I hope that pendulum eventually swings partially back to something more reasonable.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Rivers of Light will debut May 24th

http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/river...-debut-on-may-24th-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Tomorrowland Speedway

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photos-ne...lar-yet-shortened-track-at-the-magic-kingdom/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Evacuation training for the Skyliner

http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/photo...rocedure-testing-begins-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Everyone working on their bladders for Endgame? That's a 3 hour movie people. This is no joke.


----------



## jknezek

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Everyone working on their bladders for Endgame? That's a 3 hour movie people. This is no joke.




Supposed to have an intermission though. Your bladder will probably be saved so long as you don't drink all your giant soda before the 90 minutes of previews ends!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

jknezek said:


> Supposed to have an intermission though. Your bladder will probably be saved so long as you don't drink all your giant soda before the 90 minutes of previews ends!



Are you sure?

Last I heard RDJ tweeted their wasn't one.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> Supposed to have an intermission though. Your bladder will probably be saved so long as you don't drink all your giant soda before the 90 minutes of previews ends!



I don't think they wound up doing an intermission

The Russo Brothers said there wasn't a good break point


----------



## Anthony Vito

I have not seen Dumbo since I was a kid, and actually would rather my kids see the cartoon before seeing the live action version.  I honestly don't remember the crows very well (but they are included on a more recent Disney music CD collection that's available on Amazon Music), but I have been told for years by friends about how them being pretty racist.

I do think this is a difficult area for Disney.  On the one hand, just because something was accepted at the time does not mean we should just readily accept it today and write it off as such.  On the other hand, erasing such things and ignoring the past is not necessarily the answer either.  Furthermore, while I generally dislike "slippery slope" arguments (they're usually a cop-out for actually addressing issues on a case-by-case basis), I do see the point of where will this go.  I don't see it so much necessarily out of a fear that everything will be affected, but I can see the issue with questioning of why take action with one movie, but not another.  For example, Peter Pan was just re-released on blu-ray last year with the Signature Collection.  It's treatment of American Indians is just cringeworthy.  I found myself physically cringing at those scenes while the kids were watching it.  Even worse (to me, but I'm not well-versed in this area) seems to be that "injun" was used several times, particularly in the "Following the Leader" song.  I can definitely see a valid argument that this just continues the mistreatment/ignoring of Native American issues.

I do think those who bring up the point about having an introduction or something before the end credits explaining why this was wrong both yesterday and today is a good suggestion, I do worry how it can be seen as a cop-out and excuse to get away with anything (I certainly do not think it should be Leonard Maltin - it should absolutely be someone who is in the minority affected and who has a suitable level of gravitas therein - and if there is any difficulty finding someone or repercussions for such person in his or her relative community, I think that alone would tell us a lot).


----------



## jknezek

TheMaxRebo said:


> I don't think they wound up doing an intermission
> 
> The Russo Brothers said there wasn't a good break point





OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> Last I heard RDJ tweeted their wasn't one.




Huh. I'm probably wrong then. I saw the articles saying there was one, but hadn't seen the follow ups. You guys probably follow it closer than me.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Everyone working on their bladders for Endgame? That's a 3 hour movie people. This is no joke.


We're at the top of the theater where a bathroom is located much closer than having to go down the stairs out the theater walk a bit and then turn a corner. I may have to go over some people's legs but at least it should be quicker..in the event I have to go..I'm really hoping I don't have to go though


----------



## Firebird060

Are you telling me Disney should be selling Avengers themed Adult Diapers in the lobby of the movie theater?


----------



## Bing Showei

Firebird060 said:


> Are you telling me Disney should be selling Avengers themed Adult Diapers in the lobby of the movie theater?


See, that's where I win. I always sneak in my own.


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Rivers of Light will debut May 24th
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/river...-debut-on-may-24th-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/



_"Not only will the imagery be updated, but so will the musical score."_

Interesting. I really liked _Act 2: Parade of the Animal Spirit Guide_. I bet that music is completely changed. Glad I already had a FP+ for June.


----------



## saskdw

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Everyone working on their bladders for Endgame? That's a 3 hour movie people. This is no joke.



I'm going Thursday and Saturday so I will just make sure to pee at a different spot in the movie.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Firebird060 said:


> Are you telling me Disney should be selling Avengers themed Adult Diapers in the lobby of the movie theater?



Well I'm not telling you that they're not.


----------



## saskdw

jknezek said:


> Supposed to have an intermission though. Your bladder will probably be saved so long as you don't drink all your giant soda before the 90 minutes of previews ends!



There is no intermission. There never was. They said it was a joke.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Reusable bags now at Disneyland Paris 

https://twitter.com/ed92live/status/1120722373299326977?s=21


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *Photo update
> *
> Evacuation training for the Skyliner
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/photo...rocedure-testing-begins-at-walt-disney-world/



This ought to be good for the dedicated Skyliner threads out there... ...


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Gran Destino update 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photos-co...-23-19-gran-destino-tower-villa-del-lago-etc/


----------



## SJMajor67

*News 
*
'Avengers: Endgame' preps for record $850-$900 million global opening

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/h...ice-preps-record-850m-900m-global-bow-1203880

Couple quick hitters from the article:
1. Opening in 4,600 theaters (most ever)
2. Projected $270-$300 million in North America opening weekend. (best ever)
3. Analysts believe _Endgame_ could take in $250 million in China (opens there Wednesday)
4. _Endgame _could cross $1 billion in first weekend worldwide


----------



## STLstone

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Everyone working on their bladders for Endgame? That's a 3 hour movie people. This is no joke.


I might need 2 trips..


----------



## thorp8

SJMajor67 said:


> *News
> *
> 'Avengers: Endgame' preps for record $850-$900 million global opening
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/h...ice-preps-record-850m-900m-global-bow-1203880
> 
> Couple quick hitters from the article:
> 1. Opening in 4,600 theaters (most ever)
> 2. Projected $270-$300 million in North America opening weekend. (best ever)
> 3. Analysts believe _Endgame_ could take in $250 million in China (opens there Wednesday)
> 4. _Endgame _could cross $1 billion in first weekend worldwide




I saw an article that not all, but a lot of AMC theaters are open basically 24 hours a day this weekend to show Endgame


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

STLstone said:


> I might need 2 trips..



In all seriousness, there is a great app called RunPee that tells you when the best time(s) to go to the bathroom during a movie is!  It may not work for those going to the very first showing, but any time after that is fair game!  I've had to use this several times in the MoviePass + Pregnancy days (RIP MoviePass).  It tells you what you miss while you're gone!


----------



## rteetz

SJMajor67 said:


> *News
> *
> 'Avengers: Endgame' preps for record $850-$900 million global opening
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/h...ice-preps-record-850m-900m-global-bow-1203880
> 
> Couple quick hitters from the article:
> 1. Opening in 4,600 theaters (most ever)
> 2. Projected $270-$300 million in North America opening weekend. (best ever)
> 3. Analysts believe _Endgame_ could take in $250 million in China (opens there Wednesday)
> 4. _Endgame _could cross $1 billion in first weekend worldwide


17 AMC theaters around the country are open 96 hours straight.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland Paris cancels Hip Hop Experience 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/disneyland-paris-cancels-hip-hop-live-experience/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Bo Peep Loungefly 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photos-ne...ackpack-spotted-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Disneyland update 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photo-rep...t-updates-farewell-to-the-adventureland-sign/


----------



## crazy4wdw

Firebird060 said:


> Are you telling me Disney should be selling Avengers themed Adult Diapers in the lobby of the movie theater?


I'll probably need one!   Hope they have a pair with The Hulk's image that I can purchase!


----------



## SJMajor67

crazy4wdw said:


> I'll probably need one!   Hope they have a pair with The Hulk's image that I can purchase!



_Avengers: Endgame_, sponsored by Depends.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Tomorrowland paint updates continue 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...nues-around-the-mickeys-star-traders-area.htm


----------



## mollmoll4

*Rumor
*
Fall discounts tomorrow? "could be wrong" (guess that's the definition of a rumor though...)


----------



## scrappinginontario

mollmoll4 said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Fall discounts tomorrow? "could be wrong" (guess that's the definition of a rumor though...)


Wonder what dates ‘fall’ will include this time?


----------



## rteetz

mollmoll4 said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Fall discounts tomorrow? "could be wrong" (guess that's the definition of a rumor though...)


It’s true....


----------



## SG131

rteetz said:


> It’s true....


Did you hear any more details about specific time frame (or possible AP rate releases)?


----------



## rteetz

SG131 said:


> Did you hear any more details about specific time frame (or possible AP rate releases)?


Can’t comment yet.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Pop Up Disney opens April 26th

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...d-resort/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q3wo0418190424190006C


----------



## ksromack

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Everyone working on their bladders for Endgame? That's a 3 hour movie people. This is no joke.


RE-watching Infinity Wars as I type!


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
DHS update 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photo-report-hollywood-studios-4-23-19/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

crazy4wdw said:


> I'll probably need one!   Hope they have a pair with The Hulk's image that I can purchase!



"Hulk smash ... your need to leave and use the rest room"


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Everyone working on their bladders for Endgame? That's a 3 hour movie people. This is no joke.





crazy4wdw said:


> I'll probably need one!   Hope they have a pair with The Hulk's image that I can purchase!



Underoos!!!!



thorp8 said:


> I saw an article that not all, but a lot of AMC theaters are open basically 24 hours a day this weekend to show Endgame



Our local Alamo Drafthouses have added more screenings. I don't remember ever seeing that or at least them announcing it.



FrankieWinthrop said:


> In all seriousness, there is a great app called RunPee that tells you when the best time(s) to go to the bathroom during a movie is!  It may not work for those going to the very first showing, but any time after that is fair game!  I've had to use this several times in the MoviePass + Pregnancy days (RIP MoviePass).  It tells you what you miss while you're gone!



I love pee apps I know, childish. I have an app for airport bathrooms sponsored by Charmin called Sit or Squat.


----------



## MissGina5

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Anyone else see the new Disney Nature movie? Penguins? It stars Ed Helm (Office and the Hangover) as the narrator. I enjoyed it a lot.
> 
> It has a great soundtrack and it's also nice and family friendly.


Saw it last night and loved it! I love seeing the DisneyNature films on a big screen! This one was so cute.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

soniam said:


> Our local Alamo Drafthouses have added more screenings. I don't remember ever seeing that or at least them announcing it.



I just checked my local Alamo Drafthouse and same thin - they added a ton more shows and while not quite 24 hours being opened they are starting at 8am and then a last showing at 1:15am .... Figure that last one with get out at like 4:30am so not a lot of time until the next days 8am showing 

Never seen the Alamo do anything like this


----------



## Mal6586

Welp, no fall discounts today, but summer discounts are up. Several offers through August 28.


----------



## scrappinginontario

There is a dining offer that is saving some money.  Just ran 1 scenario for someone I was helping yesterday and they would save a couple hundred which is better than nothing.  The good thing is this dining offer does not appear to be tied in to purchasing a park hopper.

Haven’t looked too closely yet but it appears to be the offer includes 1 free QS meal per night of stay.  Guessing this might be what the new ‘free dining’ offers look like in the future.


----------



## merry_nbright

Mal6586 said:


> Welp, no fall discounts today, but summer discounts are up. Several offers through August 28.



You beat me to it! Haha! 

I called to try and get discounts for November and, nope. Nada.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Is this new??  I just clicked on Deluxe Villas to check some room rates and got this... really? Almost a 3min wait time to open a link on the website?


----------



## evlaina

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Is this new??  I just clicked on Deluxe Villas to check some room rates and got this... really? Almost a 3min wait time to open a link on the website?
> 
> View attachment 396547


They day Free Dining for 2019 was released (January 2nd I think?) I booked and kept getting that for HOURS. Checked back mid-day and was able to book just fine.


----------



## Mome Rath

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Is this new??  I just clicked on Deluxe Villas to check some room rates and got this... really? Almost a 3min wait time to open a link on the website?
> 
> View attachment 396547



Not new, it was happening around the Star Wars announcement as well.  Some summer discounts are out today so they probably have a bunch of people checking prices.


----------



## Mr. lncredible

scrappinginontario said:


> Haven’t looked too closely yet but it appears to be the offer includes 1 free QS meal per night of stay.  Guessing this might be what the new ‘free dining’ offers look like in the future.



They've run a similar promotion in past years for summer dates (also for late winter). I wouldn't use this offer as a barrometer for future dining promos.


----------



## firefly_ris

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Is this new??  I just clicked on Deluxe Villas to check some room rates and got this... really? Almost a 3min wait time to open a link on the website?
> 
> View attachment 396547



It's an attempt to control traffic to certain pages so the site doesn't choke.


----------



## mom2rtk

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Is this new??  I just clicked on Deluxe Villas to check some room rates and got this... really? Almost a 3min wait time to open a link on the website?
> 
> View attachment 396547


You're in the standby line. You should have gotten a fastpass. 

On the up side, the page matches your avatar. Isn't that cute?


----------



## mom2rtk

firefly_ris said:


> It's an attempt to control traffic to certain pages so the site doesn't choke.


I get that on Amazon all the time. 

Oh wait. No, I don't.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Mal6586 said:


> Welp, no fall discounts today, but summer discounts are up. Several offers through August 28.


Thx for posting this!  I managed to just knock a pretty penny off a Kidani stay for early June!!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

evlaina said:


> They day Free Dining for 2019 was released (January 2nd I think?) I booked and kept getting that for HOURS. Checked back mid-day and was able to book just fine.





Mome Rath said:


> Not new, it was happening around the Star Wars announcement as well.  Some summer discounts are out today so they probably have a bunch of people checking prices.


I could understand for things like SWGE -- I just didn't realize that some summer discounts just showed up -- makes sense -- thanks all!


----------



## Farro

Well, no fall discounts. That doesn't bode well for the future.

We booked next May at highest rack rate for 2019 (room only 499 days out) and I calculated 10% above that to try and guess the increase for next year. We are prepared to pay that. But boy, an AP discount would have been nice for next year. 

I find it hard to believe rooms are actually booked solid due to Galaxy's Edge. This has to be an anticipatory move.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Farro said:


> I find it hard to believe rooms are actually booked solid due to Galaxy's Edge. This has to be an anticipatory move.


I would think them waiting on Fall discounts would make perfect business sense due to SWGE.


----------



## Farro

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I would think them waiting on Fall discounts would make perfect business sense due to SWGE.



I don't think I disputed that.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Farro said:


> I don't think I disputed that.


OK... ... sorry for sharing a thought?


----------



## SaintsManiac

I'm still getting a better deal renting points at AKL in July! I guess it really is the way to go.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Here are the different discounts 

http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/new-s...l-free-gift-card-and-annual-passholder-rates/


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> Well, no fall discounts. That doesn't bode well for the future.
> 
> We booked next May at highest rack rate for 2019 (room only 499 days out) and I calculated 10% above that to try and guess the increase for next year. We are prepared to pay that. But boy, an AP discount would have been nice for next year.
> 
> I find it hard to believe rooms are actually booked solid due to Galaxy's Edge. This has to be an anticipatory move.




You could look into renting points. I'm getting a great deal this July.


----------



## merry_nbright

Question, if you book a villa through Disney and not through DVC, does it include housekeeping?


----------



## crvetter

merry_nbright said:


> Question, if you book a villa through Disney and not through DVC, does it include housekeeping?


Yes through Disney does include it. Treated like a cash room so housekeeping is included and you have to pay for parking.


----------



## mollmoll4

Farro said:


> Well, no fall discounts. That doesn't bode well for the future.
> 
> We booked next May at highest rack rate for 2019 (room only 499 days out) and I calculated 10% above that to try and guess the increase for next year. We are prepared to pay that. But boy, an AP discount would have been nice for next year.
> 
> I find it hard to believe rooms are actually booked solid due to Galaxy's Edge. This has to be an anticipatory move.



Not to drag on the discussion of discounts here - but aren't fall discounts usually released later in the year anyway? It seems to be the pattern that a new round of discounts is released as the current round comes to a close (most "spring" offers expire next week). It stands to reason that they might still release some fall discounts in August as has been the general pattern.


----------



## rteetz

mollmoll4 said:


> Not to drag on the discussion of discounts here - but aren't fall discounts usually released later in the year anyway? It seems to be the pattern that a new round of discounts is released as the current round comes to a close (most "spring" offers expire next week). It stands to reason that they might still release some fall discounts in August as has been the general pattern.


I think it all depends how things fill up the closer they get. The fact these deals are ending right as SWGE opens is sort of telling at the moment. The last round of deals before this had dates well into the SWGE opening.


----------



## WinnieAndMinnie17

Does anyone actually think they will release fall discounts? I got a really good deal at Coronado Springs that I wouldn't cancel most likely even if they release discounts but everywhere I look and all the Disney experts I listen to say to forget about seeing a fall discount this year. I think they released these now because they are having trouble selling rooms before SWGE opens, just my opinion!


----------



## SaintsManiac

WinnieAndMinnie17 said:


> Does anyone actually think they will release fall discounts? I got a really good deal at Coronado Springs that I wouldn't cancel most likely even if they release discounts but everywhere I look and all the Disney experts I listen to say to forget about seeing a fall discount this year.




I am not expecting much if they do put them out. I know we won't get one as we are going Thanksgiving week.


----------



## jlundeen

WinnieAndMinnie17 said:


> Does anyone actually think they will release fall discounts? I got a really good deal at Coronado Springs that I wouldn't cancel most likely even if they release discounts but everywhere I look and all the Disney experts I listen to say to forget about seeing a fall discount this year.


Well, they MAY release fall discounts, but it's been my experience many times that it's often only a special offer for marketing purposes only.... with no availablily.


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> Is this confirmed?  They are just referencing that one Boardwalk Times article that indicated it but I haven't seen anyone else reporting on it
> 
> I think when you start editing movies like the crow scene in Dumbo it opens you up to having to change other scenes.  Wasn't there a story not to long ago about some celebrities that don't let their kids watch Snow White or Sleeping Beauty because there are scenes of physical contact without direct consent?  should we cut those scenes too?
> 
> I am not saying I don't think how the crows were depicted in Dumbo is wrong - under today's lens and we now know it was wrong at the time - but you can't just wipe away history.  Why not have an introductory scene with Leonard Maltin explaining about the scene and why we know now the issues of what is depicted or something like that rather than pretending it didn't exist?


What gets me is that the crow scene, unless you KNOW about OLD stereotypes, won't most kids and younger adults just gloss over it and think it is just animated crows talking with animated voices? They don't associate it with any sort of "racism" or "racial stereotypes", but by banning that scene you are re-emphasizing that negativity. 

You can't erase history, but you negative stereotypes can be forgotten and no longer used. 

Should we erase the "Injun" scene in Peter Pan? 
I know there are "stereotypical" depictions of Asians in older movies too. 
Should we rename "Tom Sawyer's Island" because of the negative stereotypes in that classic book? 

Movies and books from a certain time period simply reflect the views of that time period (right or wrong) .. they shouldn't have any relevance in modern times.


----------



## SaintsManiac

tlmadden73 said:


> What gets me is that the crow scene, unless you KNOW about OLD stereotypes, won't most kids and younger adults just gloss over it and think it is just animated crows talking with animated voices? They don't associate it with any sort of "racism" or "racial stereotypes", but by banning that scene you are re-emphasizing that negativity.
> 
> You can't erase history, but you negative stereotypes can be forgotten and no longer used.
> 
> Should we erase the "Injun" scene in Peter Pan?
> I know there are "stereotypical" depictions of Asians in older movies too.
> Should we rename "Tom Sawyer's Island" because of the negative stereotypes in that classic book?
> 
> Movies and books from a certain time period simply reflect the views of that time period (right or wrong) .. they shouldn't have any relevance in modern times.




I think you need to put yourself into the shoes of someone who WOULD find that it is offensive to THEM specifically. 

It's easy,as a white person, to blow that stuff off. How would you feel if you were a black man when that scene comes on?

Look, I am not for or against. I just try to think about how it affects someone other than ME.


----------



## siren0119

Question on the promo rates - I tried searching but wasn't finding what I needed. If your stay straddles a promo (so specifically, I am there 8/26-8/30 but the promo rates end 8/28) do they only apply the promo rate up to the last day of the promotion? Would they require me to book the last 2 nights as a separate reservation if I booked the promo for the dates up to 8/28?


----------



## SaintsManiac

siren0119 said:


> Question on the promo rates - I tried searching but wasn't finding what I needed. If your stay straddles a promo (so specifically, I am there 8/26-8/30 but the promo rates end 8/28) do they only apply the promo rate up to the last day of the promotion? Would they require me to book the last 2 nights as a separate reservation if I booked the promo for the dates up to 8/28?




You might want to ask on the Resorts forum. They are the experts. I'm sure wait times are atrocious if you call right now.


----------



## tlmadden73

WinnieAndMinnie17 said:


> Does anyone actually think they will release fall discounts? I got a really good deal at Coronado Springs that I wouldn't cancel most likely even if they release discounts but everywhere I look and all the Disney experts I listen to say to forget about seeing a fall discount this year. I think they released these now because they are having trouble selling rooms before SWGE opens, just my opinion!



I guess it just depends on the draw of SWGE -- the only reason they offer discounts is to draw people there. If people are already coming without discounts, no sense offering them. I don't see them needing to. 

As people have noticed (like on the podcast), summer seems to no longer be the "peak" time like it used to be. People are more willing to go out of summer to avoid the heat, the supposed crowds and are willing to pull kids out of school to go in the fall or winter to enjoy the nicer weather and special events. So they are pushing discounts to get people to come in the summer before SWGE opens. 

I have two reservations for this "fall" (mid-September and mid-October) (I only plan on keeping one of them). The September one I got a 4 night one with the "Summer fun" discount at Carribbean Beach and I am waiting to see if Annual Pass discounts or just reguluar discounts come out for those time frames to get a better rate (even if I have to change resorts). But if no discounts show up, I am okay with the rates I have booked. 

I made these well before they announced SWGE opening, so now I just wait and see, but I am not holding out any hope.


----------



## scrappinginontario

siren0119 said:


> Question on the promo rates - I tried searching but wasn't finding what I needed. If your stay straddles a promo (so specifically, I am there 8/26-8/30 but the promo rates end 8/28) do they only apply the promo rate up to the last day of the promotion? Would they require me to book the last 2 nights as a separate reservation if I booked the promo for the dates up to 8/28?


  In the past, room discounts only applied to the nights specified in the offer so in your case you could get it for 8/26 - 8/28 but then would pay full price for the remainder of the nights.  You do not need 2 different reservations, you just would not get a discounted price for the last 2 nights of your booking.

With the Quick Service discount, in the past as long as you arrived by the last night of the offer then it would apply to your entire stay.


----------



## scrappinginontario

mollmoll4 said:


> Not to drag on the discussion of discounts here - but aren't fall discounts usually released later in the year anyway? It seems to be the pattern that a new round of discounts is released as the current round comes to a close (most "spring" offers expire next week). It stands to reason that they might still release some fall discounts in August as has been the general pattern.


  In the past fall discounts were offered starting the end of April so right around now.  FD in years past was announced the end of April and included dates into December.  Not this year.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
More Epcot entrance work begins 

http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/photo...ot-parking-lot-for-entrance-overhaul-project/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Magic Kingdom update 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photo-rep...pathway-widening-project-new-merchandise-etc/


----------



## merry_nbright

rteetz said:


> *Photo update
> *
> More Epcot entrance work begins
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/photo...ot-parking-lot-for-entrance-overhaul-project/



Hollywood Studios entrance 2.0 
It’ll be worth it in the end.


----------



## tlmadden73

scrappinginontario said:


> In the past fall discounts were offered starting the end of April so right around now.  FD in years past was announced the end of April and included dates into December.  Not this year.


Right .. it is already 180 days before reservations starting at the end of October. (just made my dining reservations) I am sure they want to encourage guests to be booking for the fall NOW, so if they can make their dining reservations sooner than later.  The "book for fall" encouragement is their huge expansion that is opening early. 

So I guess they decided instead of opening SWGE in "late fall" and offering discounts to get people to come "early fall" .. they are just opening SWGE early. So instead of a discount, you get a new land opening early (but only half of it). 




rteetz said:


> *Photo update
> *
> More Epcot entrance work begins
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/photo...ot-parking-lot-for-entrance-overhaul-project/


Epcot will be an ugly mess for years to come .. at least in DHS . most of the mess was in the back of the park. But ya .. it will be better for it.


----------



## Farro

tlmadden73 said:


> Right .. it is already 180 days before reservations starting at the end of October. (just made my dining reservations) I am sure they want to encourage guests to be booking for the fall NOW, so if they can make their dining reservations sooner than later.  The "book for fall" encouragement is their huge expansion that is opening early.
> 
> So I guess they decided instead of opening SWGE in "late fall" and offering discounts to get people to come "early fall" .. they are just opening SWGE early. So instead of a discount, you get a new land opening early (but only half of it).
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot will be an ugly mess for years to come .. at least in DHS . most of the mess was in the back of the park. But ya .. it will be better for it.



Well, the entrance and parts of Future World will be a world of walls. World Showcase will be nice! We enter through IG, so will miss the front gate mess.


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> *Photo update
> *
> More Epcot entrance work begins
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/photo...ot-parking-lot-for-entrance-overhaul-project/



It's difficult for me to tell from the photos, but at this point there aren't really any changes for guests arriving by resort bus, right?


----------



## rteetz

Iowamomof4 said:


> It's difficult for me to tell from the photos, but at this point there aren't really any changes for guests arriving by resort bus, right?


No changes for the bus areas as of yet.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Endgame could be the first $1 billion opening 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/avengers-...otten-tomatoes-and-metacritic-scores-are-out/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Farley the Fiddler in Disneyland will be retiring Memorial Day

https://twitter.com/disneydragon/status/1121055734245089280?s=21


----------



## OSUZorba

SaintsManiac said:


> I think you need to put yourself into the shoes of someone who WOULD find that it is offensive to THEM specifically.
> 
> It's easy,as a white person, to blow that stuff off. How would you feel if you were a black man when that scene comes on?
> 
> Look, I am not for or against. I just try to think about how it affects someone other than ME.


How about Peter Pan? That isn't even innduendo like in Dumbo, but straight up in your face racism. They have kids singing racial slurs and the characters aren't animals that talk a certain way, they are actual Native Americans with very stereotypical features and actions.


----------



## SaintsManiac

OSUZorba said:


> How about Peter Pan? That isn't even innduendo like in Dumbo, but straight up in your face racism. They have kids singing racial slurs and the characters aren't animals that talk a certain way, they are actual Native Americans with very stereotypical features and actions.




I never said there wasn't a problem with Peter Pan. I was narrowing my comments to the Dumbo talk.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Trophy Room at Disney Springs to close at the end of May


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Might the examination of old Disney films through a current lens warrant a separate thread? So easy for this to go off the rails the longer it goes on.


----------



## SJMajor67

*News
*
_Avengers: Endgame _opens to record $107.2 million on opening day

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/avengers-endgame-track-100m-china-opening-day-1204309


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor*

RUMOR: Possible Resort Name, Starship Name with Kylo Ren Connection Revealed for Upcoming Star Wars Hotel at Disney’s Hollywood Studios


----------



## Brocktoon

rteetz said:


> *Rumor*
> 
> RUMOR: Possible Resort Name, Starship Name with Kylo Ren Connection Revealed for Upcoming Star Wars Hotel at Disney’s Hollywood Studios



Story elements sound good, but *Galactic Journeys: A Star Wars Adventure *as a possible name gets a big thumbs down from me.  Right up there with Reflections: A Disney Lakeside Resort ...


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Trophy Room at Disney Springs to close at the end of May




This doesn't surprise me.  I went in there on last trip and there wasn't hardly anything in there.....C'mon Man...This was inspired by your dad's trophy room?  It had to be full!


----------



## gberg

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Farley the Fiddler in Disneyland will be retiring Memorial Day
> 
> https://twitter.com/disneydragon/status/1121055734245089280?s=21


I only got to see him once, last year, but he was very entertaining!  He even has groupies! (I met 2 of them)  I also "earned" one of his stickers!


----------



## Brocktoon

*News*

A little more info on the 'WandaVision' Mavel series coming to Disney+:

https://www.syfy.com/syfywire/wandavision-fall-elizabeth-olsen-paul-bettany-disney-plus

It sounds like they may be pulling from Tom King's 'Vision' mini-series from a few years back which was tragic and really heartbreaking, but probably the best Vision story ever told.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Latest look at International Gateway 

http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/photo...ional-gateway-arrival-experience-adjustments/


----------



## merry_nbright

Brocktoon said:


> *News*
> 
> A little more info on the 'WandaVision' Mavel series coming to Disney+:
> 
> https://www.syfy.com/syfywire/wandavision-fall-elizabeth-olsen-paul-bettany-disney-plus
> 
> It sounds like they may be pulling from Tom King's 'Vision' mini-series from a few years back which was tragic and really heartbreaking, but probably the best Vision story ever told.



Cute. NOW BRING ME INFO ON FALCON AND THE WINTER SOLDIER! Let’s be real, that’s what I’m mostly interested in.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Lion King Apparel and Loungefly Backpack Stampede Into Disneyland Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Channel Announces Final Season of “Andi Mack” to Premiere June 21


----------



## AurumPunzel

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Reusable bags now at Disneyland Paris
> 
> https://twitter.com/ed92live/status/1120722373299326977?s=21


Ugh. And to make matters worse, they seem to be forcing them, unlike the US Parks. This isn't going to end well...


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney Channel Announces Final Season of “Andi Mack” to Premiere June 21


  These are the things I don't understand Disney doing when the article says, 'Year to-date, _Andi Mack_ is Disney Channel’s most-watched series overall and its highest-rated among kids 6-14.'

My daughter is disappointed to hear this as I'm sure many other tweens will be also.  Hoping Disney+ offers good programming for this age group.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
DCA update 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photo-rep...tion-silly-symphony-swings-refurbishment-etc/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Mickeys Mix Magic ends June 6th Disneyland Forever returns June 7th

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ime-to-get-your-ears-on-at-disneyland-resort/


----------



## Dean Marino

.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Mickeys Mix Magic ends June 6th Disneyland Forever returns June 7th
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ime-to-get-your-ears-on-at-disneyland-resort/



That is fantastic news!!


----------



## patneistat

MommaBerd said:


> I realize you posted this because it is Disney related and that you find it interesting because with the Disney family, there is a company that was founded by a family member, whose name is forever attached to the brand, and yet, the family members have absolutely no say in the company and how it is run (which is somewhat interesting). However...
> 
> I don’t necessarily understand why CEOs in major corporations get so much flack about their salaries when actors, actresses, professional athletes, etc. are rarely, if ever, put on the hot seat about how much money they earn. CEOs have the enormous pressure and responsibility of making decisions that impact people’s employment and livelihoods, stockholder’s investments (including mutual funds held by a 401(k)), and potentially the health of the economy. Their skills and talents are as unique as an elite athlete’s and arguably benefit society even more. I don’t know many people who would be willing to have that kind of pressure on their lives or work the hours that they do. So, is Iger’s bonus outrageous for completing one of the biggest media mergers of our time? No more so than someone who gets paid $300M to play baseball, IMO.



What is interesting if Iger was to make zero dollars and Disney split his $65 million up between 201,000 Disney employees. It would be an extra $324 yearly not including withholdings. Broken down into weekly it would an $6.23 a week per paycheck not including withholdings. People don't take the time to do math. Its a non story..... It's a political issue that is meant to drive a wedge in between folks.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

patneistat said:


> What is interesting if Iger was to make zero dollars and Disney split his $65 million up between 201,000 Disney employees. It would be an extra $324 yearly not including withholdings. Broken down into weekly it would an $6.23 a week per paycheck not including withholdings. *People don't take the time to do math. Its a non story*..... It's a political issue that is meant to drive a wedge in between folks.


----------



## closetmickey

rteetz said:


> Some Disneyland updates from @dina444444
> 
> Adventureland entrance sign removed
> 
> View attachment 395665
> 
> Pixar Pals garage
> 
> View attachment 395666 View attachment 395667 View attachment 395668 View attachment 395669 View attachment 395670


RIP the original Adventureland sign

Edited: just read it’s coming back. That’s what happens when you are days behind around here!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Mickeys Mix Magic ends June 6th Disneyland Forever returns June 7th
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ime-to-get-your-ears-on-at-disneyland-resort/


Disneyland Forever is a much better show in my opinion. I’m really happy about this news.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News
*
Disney Theatrical first Broadway-stage production, Beauty and the Beast, will be getting a Broadway Revival!

Dates and a theater haven’t been set, but Thomas Schumacher (President of Disney Theatrical Productions) says it will happen.

https://www.theatermania.com/broadw...book&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=24apr2019


----------



## Sweettears

Mal6586 said:


> Same, but also I just found Rivers of Light to be plain boring. It was a one and done for me unlike many of the other nighttime shows. I'm sure the change has been sparked by lack of attendance. What use is it to have that big amphitheater if there aren't butts in the seats?


My guess is that they had time to reimagine the show after they botched the initial rollout.  If I recall the show as it currently stands only somewhat resembles the plans as originally proposed.


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> I do understand them not releasing Song of the South but Dumbo is just weird to me because that film is readily available as it is.


Plus I believe the song exists on many versions of Disney music available on CD.


----------



## PolyRob

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> Disney Theatrical first Broadway-stage production, Beauty and the Beast, will be getting a Broadway Revival!
> 
> Dates and a theater haven’t been set, but Thomas Schumacher (President of Disney Theatrical Productions) says it will happen.
> 
> https://www.theatermania.com/broadw...book&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=24apr2019


So exciting! I am seeing Aladdin again this weekend. It would be nice to experience another show


----------



## SJMajor67

_Avengers: Endgame _at 97% fresh on Rotten Tomatoes with 201 reviews counted as of 9 p.m. Wednesday night.


----------



## kittlesona

I know this is from pages ago (I got a couple days behind), but I just have to mention that I am absolutely devastated that the current room is no new nighttime parade. I ADORED both the MSEP and Spectromagic. My evenings aren’t the same anymore.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

patneistat said:


> What is interesting if Iger was to make zero dollars and Disney split his $65 million up between 201,000 Disney employees. It would be an extra $324 yearly not including withholdings. Broken down into weekly it would an $6.23 a week per paycheck not including withholdings. People don't take the time to do math. Its a non story..... It's a political issue that is meant to drive a wedge in between folks.



Plus that would assume all of what Iger got was in cash, which isn't the case and also he already lost some of his bonus for the Fox acquisition not closing as early and they wanted


----------



## JaxDad

MommaBerd said:


> I realize you posted this because it is Disney related and that you find it interesting because with the Disney family, there is a company that was founded by a family member, whose name is forever attached to the brand, and yet, the family members have absolutely no say in the company and how it is run (which is somewhat interesting). However...
> 
> I don’t necessarily understand why CEOs in major corporations get so much flack about their salaries when actors, actresses, professional athletes, etc. are rarely, if ever, put on the hot seat about how much money they earn. CEOs have the enormous pressure and responsibility of making decisions that impact people’s employment and livelihoods, stockholder’s investments (including mutual funds held by a 401(k)), and potentially the health of the economy. Their skills and talents are as unique as an elite athlete’s and arguably benefit society even more. I don’t know many people who would be willing to have that kind of pressure on their lives or work the hours that they do. So, is Iger’s bonus outrageous for completing one of the biggest media mergers of our time? No more so than someone who gets paid $300M to play baseball, IMO.


I agree. It's all about markets. I think the sports and entertainment markets are crazy, but they are literally driven by fanatics, so of course they're crazy! Even though I think it's ridiculous for someone to get paid millions of dollars to play a game, I certainly understand why. The games (and movies and TV shows) bring in LOTS of money from the fanatics, so the players get paid, as do the owners, coaches, etc. It's no different with CEOs. If someone has a reputation as a good CEO, he or she will get paid, and they will be expected to bring in money. You can love him or hate him, and you can certainly disagree that it has been his efforts that make the difference, but Iger has definitely brought the money to Disney.


----------



## patneistat

TheMaxRebo said:


> Plus that would assume all of what Iger got was in cash, which isn't the case and also he already lost some of his bonus for the Fox acquisition not closing as early and they wanted


No doubt.....


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Sleeping Beauty Castle Walkthrough reopens May 28th

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/sleeping-beauty-castle-walkthrough-reopens-on-may-28th-at-disneyland-park/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New images from The Lion King

https://ew.com/movies/2019/04/25/th...paign=entertainmentweekly_entertainmentweekly


----------



## rteetz

*News*

The Polite Pig at Disney Springs Offers 10% Discount to 'Avengers: Endgame' Movie-Goers


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: TRON Coaster Construction Update at the Magic Kingdom – 4/25/19 (Foundation Outlined, Supports Underway, ETC.)


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Tomorrowland Paint Scheme Continues To Change at the Magic Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Special Offers Now Available on Select Adventures by Disney Vacations in 2019


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Disney Theatrical first Broadway-stage production, Beauty and the Beast, will be getting a Broadway Revival!



I just hope they go all-out with the Broadway casting.  I saw it near the end of it's run when they decided to just throw Disney Channel stars into the roll of Belle.  Christy Carlson Romano (aka Ren Stevens of Even Stevens) was awful as Belle.  The touring company was better than the one on Broadway.  I felt they should've used this awesome content for the live action movie instead of making new stuff.  I mean, "Home" - hire someone that could've sung that song without auto tune and the awards would've fallen in their laps.  I love Hermione, but she'll never be Belle.


----------



## jknezek

Disney in talks to buy Comcast's 30% stake in Hulu, CNBC

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/04/25/com...hulu-to-disney.html?__source&#61;twitter|main


----------



## dina444444

jknezek said:


> Disney in talks to buy Comcast's 30% stake in Hulu, CNBC
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/04/25/comcast-is-pondering-a-sale-of-its-minority-stake-in-hulu-to-disney.html?__source&#61;twitter|main



That would essentially make Disney the sole owner since Hulu brought back Time Warner's 10% ownership.


----------



## Firebird060

Hmm if they do end up fully owning Hulu the question is what does that change in the Disney + plans,  will they keep running them as different companies and organizations, or will they merge under a umbrella both subscription wise and management wise?


----------



## dina444444

Firebird060 said:


> Hmm if they do end up fully owning Hulu the question is what does that change in the Disney + plans,  will they keep running them as different companies and organizations, or will they merge under a umbrella both subscription wise and management wise?


I think they will stay two separate services since Hulu has adult content and they don’t seem to be looking to diverge from that since Disney already moved one Disney + show from there to Hulu to not have to cut back on the content.


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> I think they will stay two separate services since Hulu has adult content and they don’t seem to be looking to diverge from that since Disney already moved one Disney + show from there to Hulu to not have to cut back on the content.


Yep, and they have said they are looking to give people the bundle option for Disney+, Hulu, and ESPN+.


----------



## Firebird060

Im more interested in the Management wise,  if you have two streaming services owned by Disney and a idea to pitch to them,  if they keep both running separately it would mean you would technically if you were a script writer if both services wanted to buy the rights to your idea, you could leverage one side of Disney against another. I am sure Disney will want to try and bundle the content from a price point aka more revenue streams,  I am just  more interested in the back end management.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Haunted Mansion Socks and Madame Leota Statue Materialize at Memento Mori in the Magic Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Special offer for the Void on May 4th

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...ay-the-4th/amp/#click=https://t.co/jrtB0zie1r


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New book from Bob Iger comes out in September 

https://thedisneyblog.com/2019/04/2...w-book-details-the-vision-behind-his-success/


----------



## UncleMike101

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New book from Bob Iger comes out in September
> 
> https://thedisneyblog.com/2019/04/2...w-book-details-the-vision-behind-his-success/


Good.......
I can always use more TP...................................


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Yep, and they have said they are looking to give people the bundle option for Disney+, Hulu, and ESPN+.



I think it would be perfect for Disney to take their more adult content (that htye have from Touchstone and from the FOX merger and have that on Hulu (and maybe make new series, etc.) and keep it separate but then offer that bundle for people who want it all, but for those that just want "Disney" to be able to just get Disney+


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“Marc Davis in His Own Words: Imagineering the Disney Theme Parks” to Release September 3rd, 2019


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Signage and Posters Installed for Mickey’s PhilharMagic at Disney California Adventure, Opens Tomorrow


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Swim Over to Disney’s Art of Animation Resort For the Mermaid Cupcake


----------



## rteetz

*News*

ORANGE BIRD CUPCAKE (!!!) at The Artist’s Palette in Disney’s Saratoga Springs Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Update to the Play Disney Parks shows SWGE 

https://t.co/95bcxwZMs8?amp=1


----------



## OKW Lover

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> “Marc Davis in His Own Words: Imagineering the Disney Theme Parks” to Release September 3rd, 2019


That should be a very interesting read!  Always enjoyed Marc's contributions to the parks.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Saw Endgame - don’t want to say anything at all about it yet, as most everyone else hasn’t had the chance and I believe in a pure viewing experience!

However, I did want to post about theater etiquette. We were heavily distracted by a couple things: 
1) Someone was filming the first several minutes. Their phone was bright and a major distraction. No one appeared to have said anything at the time. I noted who they were and after the movie, upon exiting to the parking lot, I caught up and tried to, as politely as possible, remind them that not only is it incredibly rude and distracting, but also illegal and just plain wrong. They denied being the person (I’m positive it was them). Not really sure I handled it appropriately and just wondered if anyone else had suggestions?
2) HOW do people still not put their phones/watches on silent for these movies?!? HOW?!
3) The man next to my husband was obviously suffering from major congestion and his excessive sniffles were constant throughout the entire movie, audible even during louder scenes. 

Add the general wrapper-crinkling, drink-slurping, ice-shaking noises in and it was one of my most miserable movie-going experiences ever... a real shame given the magnitude of the movie. If anyone has small theater options (like an iPic), I might suggest trying to see it that way. It’ll cost more but the runtime and better chance of a quality viewing experience might make it worth it.


----------



## Bay Max

OKW Lover said:


> That should be a very interesting read!  Always enjoyed Marc's contributions to the parks.



Have you guys seen the price of that book?!?!  $150!! $110 if you pre-order!


----------



## MommaBerd

@PaintsWithAllTheColors - I am really, truly sorry you had such a terrible movie-going experience.  

As for the person filming - you were very daring to confront that person in the parking lot. If it were me, I would likely have done one of two things. I would have said something to the person in the theater - loudly. (I am sure you were not the only movie-goer who was highly annoyed.) Or, I would have gotten a theater manager. But probably, I would have done Option 1. I am not a confrontational person, but knowing that I would have most likely had “the crowd” on my side would have emboldened me.


----------



## David Gardner

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Saw Endgame - don’t want to say anything at all about it yet, as most everyone else hasn’t had the chance and I believe in a pure viewing experience!
> 
> However, I did want to post about theater etiquette. We were heavily distracted by a couple things:



If you have one near you, I suggest an Alamo Theater. They're made for people who love movies, and only once out of the several dozen films I've seen there has there been an experience like this. They will remove people who are being problematic, without fail. 

I haven't seen a film in a regular theater since I had two Mexican gang bangers drinking, popping pills, peeing in the corner beside the screen and taking drug orders over the phone near Detroit.


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New book from Bob Iger comes out in September
> 
> https://thedisneyblog.com/2019/04/2...w-book-details-the-vision-behind-his-success/



Buy everything...short book...



PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Saw Endgame - don’t want to say anything at all about it yet, as most everyone else hasn’t had the chance and I believe in a pure viewing experience!
> 
> However, I did want to post about theater etiquette. We were heavily distracted by a couple things:
> 1) Someone was filming the first several minutes. Their phone was bright and a major distraction. No one appeared to have said anything at the time. I noted who they were and after the movie, upon exiting to the parking lot, I caught up and tried to, as politely as possible, remind them that not only is it incredibly rude and distracting, but also illegal and just plain wrong. They denied being the person (I’m positive it was them). Not really sure I handled it appropriately and just wondered if anyone else had suggestions?
> 2) HOW do people still not put their phones/watches on silent for these movies?!? HOW?!
> 3) The man next to my husband was obviously suffering from major congestion and his excessive sniffles were constant throughout the entire movie, audible even during louder scenes.
> 
> Add the general wrapper-crinkling, drink-slurping, ice-shaking noises in and it was one of my most miserable movie-going experiences ever... a real shame given the magnitude of the movie. If anyone has small theater options (like an iPic), I might suggest trying to see it that way. It’ll cost more but the runtime and better chance of a quality viewing experience might make it worth it.



Perhaps an unpopular opinion but I've said this before and I'll say it again...it's time for the theaters to die. 

How much money a year does one spend at the theater?  Tickets, snacks, soda, etc?  One can buy a 65" TV for $600 and a Home Theater Sound Base for $250.  Give me an option to pay $50 to stream the movie right to my house.  Can have more people over to split the cost.  Let me enjoy the movie in my home, in the dark, with no one talking, and no one crinkling things in my ear and coughing in my face.

*EDIT:* I originally had "Sound Bar" but I changed it to "Sound Base" since what I looked up is considered a Sound Base.


----------



## The Pho

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Saw Endgame - don’t want to say anything at all about it yet, as most everyone else hasn’t had the chance and I believe in a pure viewing experience!
> 
> However, I did want to post about theater etiquette. We were heavily distracted by a couple things:
> 1) Someone was filming the first several minutes. Their phone was bright and a major distraction. No one appeared to have said anything at the time. I noted who they were and after the movie, upon exiting to the parking lot, I caught up and tried to, as politely as possible, remind them that not only is it incredibly rude and distracting, but also illegal and just plain wrong. They denied being the person (I’m positive it was them). Not really sure I handled it appropriately and just wondered if anyone else had suggestions?
> 2) HOW do people still not put their phones/watches on silent for these movies?!? HOW?!
> 3) The man next to my husband was obviously suffering from major congestion and his excessive sniffles were constant throughout the entire movie, audible even during louder scenes.
> 
> Add the general wrapper-crinkling, drink-slurping, ice-shaking noises in and it was one of my most miserable movie-going experiences ever... a real shame given the magnitude of the movie. If anyone has small theater options (like an iPic), I might suggest trying to see it that way. It’ll cost more but the runtime and better chance of a quality viewing experience might make it worth it.



This is precisely why I stopped going to most theaters.   I’ll only go to the theater that costs $30 per ticket now because I’ve found that behavior to be mostly nonexistent there, plus all seating is paired into groups of 2 so even numbered groups don’t really have anybody sitting too close to them.   And since it’s a theater with a waitstaff, the employees actually handle most of the issues without having to say anything. Unfortunately though, it also means I’ll just see fewer films in the theater.  So I’d suggest trying a dine in theater with an active staff.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Taste Track to close later this year?

https://t.co/SG9tZ0P2dB?amp=1


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Fox films cancelled since Disney merger

https://insidethemagic.net/2019/04/disney-cuts-multiple-fox-films-ba1/


----------



## Pawpsicle

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Taste Track to close later this year?
> 
> https://t.co/SG9tZ0P2dB?amp=1



Oof definitely read that too quickly and had a small panic attack. TEST track is safe haha!


----------



## Lsdolphin

Just booked ADR for lunch at BOG and there is message on confirmation that says Disney 2019 Quick Service Dining Plan Refillable Mug-QSR Plan Not Accepted
Anyone know what this means...we are planning to us counter service credits for this meal...


----------



## jknezek

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Saw Endgame - don’t want to say anything at all about it yet, as most everyone else hasn’t had the chance and I believe in a pure viewing experience!
> 
> However, I did want to post about theater etiquette. We were heavily distracted by a couple things:
> 1) Someone was filming the first several minutes. Their phone was bright and a major distraction. No one appeared to have said anything at the time. I noted who they were and after the movie, upon exiting to the parking lot, I caught up and tried to, as politely as possible, remind them that not only is it incredibly rude and distracting, but also illegal and just plain wrong. They denied being the person (I’m positive it was them). Not really sure I handled it appropriately and just wondered if anyone else had suggestions?
> 2) HOW do people still not put their phones/watches on silent for these movies?!? HOW?!
> 3) The man next to my husband was obviously suffering from major congestion and his excessive sniffles were constant throughout the entire movie, audible even during louder scenes.
> 
> Add the general wrapper-crinkling, drink-slurping, ice-shaking noises in and it was one of my most miserable movie-going experiences ever... a real shame given the magnitude of the movie. If anyone has small theater options (like an iPic), I might suggest trying to see it that way. It’ll cost more but the runtime and better chance of a quality viewing experience might make it worth it.




I won't go for at least 2 weeks. Refuse to sit in a jammed theater. I read Spielberg's rationale for why he believes Netflix films shouldn't be Oscar eligible because people need to experience films together. I disagree. Wholeheartedly. Theaters are cesspools of germs and inconsiderate people monitored and cleaned by minimum wage high school students. I will occasionally go to an assigned seat theater where I can get bad food and watered down drinks just for the novelty, but mostly I just wait a few weeks, choose a random matinee, and enjoy date day with my wife and almost no one sneezing, coughing, using their phone, keeping a baby out way too late, or whatever else people think is appropriate these days in a communal setting.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Fox films cancelled since Disney merger
> 
> https://insidethemagic.net/2019/04/disney-cuts-multiple-fox-films-ba1/



Wow they cut a Tom Hanks movie? Bold move.


----------



## tlmadden73

Lsdolphin said:


> Just booked ADR for lunch at BOG and there is message on confirmation that says Disney 2019 Quick Service Dining Plan Refillable Mug-QSR Plan Not Accepted
> Anyone know what this means...we are planning to us counter service credits for this meal...View attachment 397033


That would be big news if they aren't accepting the Quick Service Dining Plan at Be Our Guest anymore? Does that mean they don't consider it Quick Service? Unless they change the designation of the restaurant .. this just seems odd? 

Or is that just a "blanket" message they put on there so people know you can't use the QS dining plan for dinner (even though your reservation is for lunch)?


----------



## wareagle57

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Saw Endgame - don’t want to say anything at all about it yet, as most everyone else hasn’t had the chance and I believe in a pure viewing experience!
> 
> However, I did want to post about theater etiquette. We were heavily distracted by a couple things:
> 1) Someone was filming the first several minutes. Their phone was bright and a major distraction. No one appeared to have said anything at the time. I noted who they were and after the movie, upon exiting to the parking lot, I caught up and tried to, as politely as possible, remind them that not only is it incredibly rude and distracting, but also illegal and just plain wrong. They denied being the person (I’m positive it was them). Not really sure I handled it appropriately and just wondered if anyone else had suggestions?
> 2) HOW do people still not put their phones/watches on silent for these movies?!? HOW?!
> 3) The man next to my husband was obviously suffering from major congestion and his excessive sniffles were constant throughout the entire movie, audible even during louder scenes.
> 
> Add the general wrapper-crinkling, drink-slurping, ice-shaking noises in and it was one of my most miserable movie-going experiences ever... a real shame given the magnitude of the movie. If anyone has small theater options (like an iPic), I might suggest trying to see it that way. It’ll cost more but the runtime and better chance of a quality viewing experience might make it worth it.




I used to think I was just unlucky. Now after my recent trip to Disneyland I think I've decided that there are just SO many ***holes out there that they are inescapable. I like to thing it's ignorance and they just don't realize how much of a negative effect it has on some. I assume talking in movies and on rides/during shows doesn't bother some people, or bothers them very little. So they don't see a big deal in doing it themselves. So I try to polite remind them that it is ruining the experience for myself and countless others who won't say anything, hoping they'll realize the ere of their ways. They never care.

After about 1/3 of the way through Pirates (which is like 20 minutes long at DL) it became clear these girls behind us were not going to stop talking the entire ride and didn't take the hint from me turning around a few times so I finally asked them if they stop talking and when they gave me lip I told them it's rude and inconsiderate and ruins the immersion for others. They just rolled their eyes at me but they did keep it down for the most part after that. But after the ride was over they informed me that "that's just what people do on rides at Disneyland." I don't doubt that they are right that locals chat on rides with no regard for how it bothers guests and first timers or simply people who didn't choose to spend their day by listening to strangers conversations. But the idea that everyone does something so it makes it ok really made me mad. I wanted to tell them Walt would be disappointed in them, but even in my head I knew that sounded super lame and nerdy.


----------



## Lsdolphin

tlmadden73 said:


> That would be big news if they aren't accepting the Quick Service Dining Plan at Be Our Guest anymore? Does that mean they don't consider it Quick Service? Unless they change the designation of the restaurant .. this just seems odd?
> 
> Or is that just a "blanket" message they put on there so people know you can't use the QS dining plan for dinner (even though your reservation is for lunch)?




I have no idea I have never seen that message on a breakfast or lunch Confirmation before. Just wondering if anyone else has noticed this...


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Wow they cut a Tom Hanks movie? Bold move.


It was picked up elsewhere tho.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
US Navy Blue Angels fly over Epcot May 2nd

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...fly-over-epcot-at-walt-disney-world-on-may-2/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Epcot update 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photo-report-epcot-4-26-19-butterflies-bunnies-and-construction-updates/


----------



## sachilles

Had a quick work trip to Florida this week. Convinced the wife to fly down so we could have quick Disney parents only trip. We opted for annual passes this year. I knew people said we'd find a way to use them more. Arrived in area around 9pm on Tuesday and was out Thursday at 2:30pm, so not a lot of time.
Things I noticed
-They were out of the key lime ice cream at Storybook treats. That was a bit of a let down. Hei Hei cone has returned for now(I think that was reported).
-New picture on Haunted Mansion was pretty good, though not at a "surprise" spot like ride drop or anything.
-Still painting the ground in Pandora.
-They still have daisy AP magnets as well as the new pluto ones.
-Just missed flower and garden on our last visit. Certainly becoming more food and wine like in a good way on this visit.

Weird visit for us. First one off property(springhill at marriott village). We Lyft'd around, which worked pretty well. Took our rental and parked at Animal kingdom so we could escape direct to the airport. Lyft certainly does have some advantages over the bus, but I think I enjoy being on property more.

So one thing that I noticed on this trip and our end of February, that I can't really quantitatively measure is pixie dust. I feel like I witness more attempts by cast members to plus peoples vacations with little things. I know my son benefited from a free frozen lemonade, and an ice cream cone among other things. I saw on this quick trip similar things happening to others. It certainly seems like it's happening a bit more.
I'm sure it has more to do with smoking and stroller threads as of late, but I swear I saw more of those rolling beds this trip, and more people sneaking in smokes/vapes in places they knew were not permitted.


----------



## JaxDad

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> US Navy Blue Angels fly over Epcot May 2nd
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...fly-over-epcot-at-walt-disney-world-on-may-2/


I love the Blue Angels, but as a retired Air Force officer, I still prefer the Thunderbirds...


----------



## sherlockmiles

JaxDad said:


> I love the Blue Angels, but as a retired Air Force officer, I still prefer the Thunderbirds...
> View attachment 397042



What an AMAZING PICTURE!!!  Thank you for sharing.  I would LOVE to have seen that.


----------



## UncleMike101

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Wow they cut a Tom Hanks movie? Bold move.


Maybe they didn't like his portrayal of Walt.......


----------



## MommaBerd

Lsdolphin said:


> Just booked ADR for lunch at BOG and there is message on confirmation that says Disney 2019 Quick Service Dining Plan Refillable Mug-QSR Plan Not Accepted
> Anyone know what this means...we are planning to us counter service credits for this meal...View attachment 397033



I am *really* intrigued specifically by the language about the refillable mug! Could it be that they are going to introduce a “World-wide” refillable mug?? I mean, if they are so dedicated  to the environment as to remove lids and plastic straws from the parks, why wouldn’t they allow reusable mugs in the parks? And then to follow along that train of thought, maybe they will only allow refillable mugs at self-serve locations...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Avengers breaking records already 

http://collider.com/avengers-endgame-thursday-box-office-record/


----------



## jlundeen

Lsdolphin said:


> Just booked ADR for lunch at BOG and there is message on confirmation that says Disney 2019 Quick Service Dining Plan Refillable Mug-QSR Plan Not Accepted
> Anyone know what this means...we are planning to us counter service credits for this meal...View attachment 397033



I have both a breakfast and lunch booked for different days during our September trip, and don't see any of this wording on my confirmations.....  

*Disney Dining Plans Accepted *

When you book a Disney vacation, you may opt to purchase a Magic Your Way Vacation Package that includes one of our Disney dining plans. Each dining plan provides a set of entitlements you can redeem at select Walt Disney World dining locations.
To learn more, call (407) 939-5277 or visit Disney Dining Plans.

Refer to your specific Disney dining plan for the number of entitlements required per person for this location.


*2019 Disney Dining Plans*

*Entitlements Required*

Lunch

Quick Service

1

Dining

1

Deluxe Dining

1


----------



## scrappinginontario

Lsdolphin said:


> Just booked ADR for lunch at BOG and there is message on confirmation that says Disney 2019 Quick Service Dining Plan Refillable Mug-QSR Plan Not Accepted
> Anyone know what this means...we are planning to us counter service credits for this meal...View attachment 397033





tlmadden73 said:


> That would be big news if they aren't accepting the Quick Service Dining Plan at Be Our Guest anymore? Does that mean they don't consider it Quick Service? Unless they change the designation of the restaurant .. this just seems odd?
> 
> Or is that just a "blanket" message they put on there so people know you can't use the QS dining plan for dinner (even though your reservation is for lunch)?



We are going this Sunday for breakfast  so I wanted to check it out.  This is what I saw when I clicked the 'Some Dining Plans accepted' link on my reservation:


It doesn't directly match the wording you saw so not sure what it's referring to?  Could it be because Quick Service plans are not eligible to be used for Dinner?  Not too sure!


----------



## SG131

scrappinginontario said:


> We are going this Sunday for breakfast  so I wanted to check it out.  This is what I saw when I clicked the 'Some Dining Plans accepted' link on my reservation:
> View attachment 397056
> 
> It doesn't directly match the wording you saw so not sure what it's referring to?  Could it be because Quick Service plans are not eligible to be used for Dinner?  Not too sure!


Another possibility, maybe they are saying it's not valid for this new one meal free dining package that disney is currently offering for the summer.  That would make sense since it is a $30 quick service breakfast.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New 30th anniversary pandora for DHS 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photos-new-pandora-hollywood-studios-30th-anniversary-charm/


----------



## scrappinginontario

SG131 said:


> Another possibility, maybe they are saying it's not valid for this new one meal free dining package that disney is currently offering for the summer.  That would make sense since it is a $30 quick service breakfast.


  I would be surprised if they started doing that as normally FD does not depend on the price of what someone is ordering.  It could happen but would make things much more difficult when planning where to eat as some QS dining plans would be accepted and others not.  Guess we'll find out as time goes by.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New fireworks finally announced for MNSSHP

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...how-for-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New fireworks finally announced for MNSSHP
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...how-for-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/




Feels like this will make the Hub a nightmare. Those parties inside of parties are going to be a big deal now.


----------



## writerguyfl

mikepizzo said:


> How much money a year does one spend at the theater?  Tickets, snacks, soda, etc?  One can buy a 65" TV for $600 and a Home Theater Sound Bar for $250.  Give me an option to pay $50 to stream the movie right to my house.  Can have more people over to split the cost.  Let me enjoy the movie in my home, in the dark, with no one talking, and no one crinkling things in my ear and coughing in my face.



I don't even go to movies, so I have no dog in this hunt.  That said, it seems silly to think that the experience of watching something on a big screen TV (which is measured in inches) is anything like watching something on a movie screen (which is measured in feet).

A direct comparison in both measurements (rounded for simplicity):

TV 57x35 inches vs Movie 360x960 inches
TV 3x5 feet vs Movie 30x80 feet


----------



## jknezek

writerguyfl said:


> I don't even go to movies, so I have no dog in this hunt.  That said, it seems silly to think that the experience of watching something on a big screen TV (which is measured in inches) is anything like watching something on a movie screen (which is measured in feet).
> 
> A direct comparison in both measurements (rounded for simplicity):
> 
> TV 57x35 inches vs Movie 360x960 inches
> TV 3x5 feet vs Movie 30x80 feet




Yeah. Size matters, but so does perspective. I can't sit in the first 10 rows, I don't like sitting in the last 10. My couch is better than either of those options. Decent tv, decent sound, better popcorn. Not having people sitting on top of me driving me nuts. It's a tradeoff, but one I'm increasingly happy to make. Really the only movies I see in theaters anymore are the big special effects ones. Nothing else is worthwhile.


----------



## MommaBerd

So funny story - one of our local high school principals sent out a letter to parents telling them to tell their students to not spoil Endgame! 

https://comicbook.com/marvel/amp/20...rs-warning-letter-georgia-lanier-high-school/


----------



## siren0119

SaintsManiac said:


> Feels like this will make the Hub a nightmare. Those parties inside of parties are going to be a big deal now.



It sounds like it's another castle projection show, so it wouldn't be much different than any other MNSSHP night - maybe a slight increase in people wanting to see the "new shiny", but we've gone the last few years and never missed the fireworks even though the show was exactly the same.


----------



## piper28

I'm with those that far prefer the home viewing experience over the theater.  I went to the theater a lot more last year (probably more trips that year than I've done in the previous 10 combined) because we picked up a moviepass subscription before it crumbled away to useless.  And everything about the trips reminded me of why I just prefer to watch at home.  I'll probably wait for Endgame too (I'm far more the casual Marvel fan than being a serious fan).  I've got a good quality tv, 5.1.2 sound system, and no annoying idiots around me.  My only real complaint these days is that half the 4k movie releases aren't really 4k releases, but based on a 2k transfer.

And of course I can buy the movie for about what it costs just for the tickets at the theater, and quite honestly, we have pretty reasonable prices around here compared to what I've seen for some people.


----------



## samsteele

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New fireworks finally announced for MNSSHP
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...how-for-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/


Bittersweet about this as I loved Hallowishes. But new things happen. May be wonderful. Will be interesting to see the DIS' coverage when it debuts in August.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I love going to the theater. Maybe it was because I worked in them during high school and college and I got addicted.

Have to agree with previous posters, if you have an Alamo Drafthouse in your area go there. They will throw people out. That's actually their claim to fame.

I also still have movie pass, and I pay ... Is it $15 a month I think? So far we've seen about 6 movies this month so it's worth it. The cost isn't that high for us to see movies.

In my area, I know the theaters around here. The AMC seems to get the most disrespectful people so I don't go there.

Luckily we have a B&B in the country where I haven't had many problems. So I go there.

My funniest 'people are rude in the theater story's is from force awakens. Saw it at the el cap in Hollywood. People behind me had been talking the whole time, finally I turned around and told them to shut it. Right after I did the huge guy next to me turned around and was like yeah.

Seriously, huge guy?? You're huge and I'm little but I had to say something first? Thanks.


----------



## saskdw

writerguyfl said:


> I don't even go to movies, so I have no dog in this hunt.  That said, it seems silly to think that the experience of watching something on a big screen TV (which is measured in inches) is anything like watching something on a movie screen (which is measured in feet).
> 
> A direct comparison in both measurements (rounded for simplicity):
> 
> TV 57x35 inches vs Movie 360x960 inches
> TV 3x5 feet vs Movie 30x80 feet



This is true, however the picture quality and definition on my TV provides a better picture and my sound system sounds better the most theater's. Not better than the Dolby of special AVX/ETX ones, but better than the regular theater's.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Avengers breaking records already
> 
> http://collider.com/avengers-endgame-thursday-box-office-record/


So apparently half my Jr high class went to late showings last night. They have either been sound asleep at their desks or threatening those of us that haven't seen it with spoilers. I've threatened a zero on final exams if I hear even one spoiler....

I am interested to see what the box office totals will be after the weekend.


----------



## saskdw

We have a VIP theater here. It's has 3 theaters on a separate floor with a separate entrance. It's attached to a very nice lounge and is a dine in set-up.. You have to have a movie ticket and be of drinking age to get in. The tickets are $10 more than a regular theater. It tends to keep the riff raff out. Not many people are willing to spend $100-$150 for 2 people to go to a movie and ruin the experience. The staff would most likely handle any of that. I've only witnessed bad behavior in these theater's once.

We had a great crowd last night.


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Avengers breaking records already
> 
> http://collider.com/avengers-endgame-thursday-box-office-record/



Marvel saving Disney's bacon again.

With John Lasseter gone it appears Kevin Feige is DEFINITELY Disney's MVP when it comes to their film division.


----------



## rteetz

OnSpaceshipEarth said:


> Marvel saving Disney's bacon again.
> 
> With John Lasseter gone it appears Kevin Feige is DEFINITELY Disney's MVP when it comes to their film division.


Marvel has been huge for Disney for the last 10 years. Every year it just gets bigger. Disney has potential to break their own box office record this year. Captain Marvel made $1 billion worldwide already this year. This will make probably $2+ when all is said and done. Aladdin is next, then Toy Story 4, Lion King, Spider-Man, Frozen 2, and then of course Star Wars.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New fireworks finally announced for MNSSHP
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...how-for-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/


I'll really miss Hallowishes -- especially those around-the-park fireworks if they cut them.  

I'm generally happy when they change up and refresh shows... but I liked that at least this one was truly fireworks-focused -- not projection-focused.  

We'll be there probably in Aug and on Oct 31 -- hope it's great!


----------



## OSUZorba

writerguyfl said:


> I don't even go to movies, so I have no dog in this hunt.  That said, it seems silly to think that the experience of watching something on a big screen TV (which is measured in inches) is anything like watching something on a movie screen (which is measured in feet).
> 
> A direct comparison in both measurements (rounded for simplicity):
> 
> TV 57x35 inches vs Movie 360x960 inches
> TV 3x5 feet vs Movie 30x80 feet


I stopped reading when I saw "sound bar." I've got a nice home theater audio system, and it still doesn't hold a candle to a normal theater, much less one of the new "Dolby" theaters at AMC or an IMAX.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Limited Edition Avengers Infinity Gauntlet Souvenir Sipper Now Available at B.B. Wolf’s in Disney Springs


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Limited Edition “Avengers: Endgame” MagicBand Now Available at Disney Springs


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Even More Merchandise Arrives for Disney’s Riviera Resort


----------



## nkosiek

MommaBerd said:


> So funny story - one of our local high school principals sent out a letter to parents telling them to tell their students to not spoil Endgame!
> 
> https://comicbook.com/marvel/amp/20...rs-warning-letter-georgia-lanier-high-school/


I work in a school and made our afternoon announcements and put one in at the end about not being "that guy, don't ruin Endgame for people."


----------



## andyw715

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think it would be perfect for Disney to take their more adult content (that htye have from Touchstone and from the FOX merger and have that on Hulu (and maybe make new series, etc.) and keep it separate but then offer that bundle for people who want it all, but for those that just want "Disney" to be able to just get Disney+



As long as there is universal search between them


----------



## The Pho

andyw715 said:


> As long as there is universal search between them


There are already websites/ apps that will search all the streaming sites for you already if they don’t attach them that way.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MommaBerd said:


> So funny story - one of our local high school principals sent out a letter to parents telling them to tell their students to not spoil Endgame!
> 
> https://comicbook.com/marvel/amp/20...rs-warning-letter-georgia-lanier-high-school/





I saw LeSean McCoy who is a player in the NFL that a lot of people on twitter follow has been tweeting out spoilers - and if you know that he will be doing that and click on his profile to "unfollow" him you get spoiled anyway as he updated his profile to include the spoiler right in it

just seems like a jerk move and not funny


----------



## TheMaxRebo

andyw715 said:


> As long as there is universal search between them



even if not directly, should be able to do that through the Roku search or something like that


----------



## dolewhipdreams

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> You're huge and I'm little but I had to say something first?


----------



## STLstone

writerguyfl said:


> I don't even go to movies, so I have no dog in this hunt.  That said, it seems silly to think that the experience of watching something on a big screen TV (which is measured in inches) is anything like watching something on a movie screen (which is measured in feet).
> 
> A direct comparison in both measurements (rounded for simplicity):
> 
> TV 57x35 inches vs Movie 360x960 inches
> TV 3x5 feet vs Movie 30x80 feet


Without accounting for the viewer's distance from the screen, comparing those dimensions is meaningless.


----------



## Kbosch

TheMaxRebo said:


> I saw LeSean McCoy who is a player in the NFL that a lot of people on twitter follow has been tweeting out spoilers - and if you know that he will be doing that and click on his profile to "unfollow" him you get spoiled anyway as he updated his profile to include the spoiler right in it
> 
> just seems like a jerk move and not funny



I don't even watch any of these movies but this makes me so mad!  What a jerk.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Endgame could hit $300+ million this weekend

https://variety.com/2019/film/news/avengers-endgame-box-office-opening-weekend-1203198950/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

‘Mickey’s PhilharMagic’ Now Open at Disney California Adventure Park


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Thor, Loki, Hawkeye, and Black Widow are Back at Disney California Adventure


----------



## BorderTenny

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Thor, Loki, Hawkeye, and Black Widow are Back at Disney California Adventure


That Hawkeye definitely missed the mark.


----------



## jknezek

STLstone said:


> Without accounting for the viewer's distance from the screen, comparing those dimensions is meaningless.



This is true, but based on the comparison he gave, the distance works out to something like 750 feet to make the movie screen the same size as the tv screen at 5 feet.


----------



## jade1

jknezek said:


> Yeah. Size matters, but so does perspective. I can't sit in the first 10 rows, I don't like sitting in the last 10. My couch is better than either of those options. Decent tv, decent sound, better popcorn. Not having people sitting on top of me driving me nuts. It's a tradeoff, but one I'm increasingly happy to make. Really the only movies I see in theaters anymore are the big special effects ones. Nothing else is worthwhile.



Were set for tomorrow can't wait.

Really the only theater we go to is an XDX 4K with 50,000 watts of Dolby.

They just replaced all of these seats below with climate controlled ones, but gives an idea of how much more room you get. 

They also leave room to walk down the isles even fully reclined.


----------



## skier_pete

No spoilers here - I haven't seen it yet - but boy Marvel did such a brilliant job with building to this - to bring this many people to want to go to the opening of a movie to avoid finding out what happens and just the culmination of 10 years with Infinity War only building the hype to this one. So many places where this could've gone wrong for them and it's all fallen into place. Just amazing. My biggest worry is that they are going to chase after something like this again, but sooner. Try to build too fast.  Oh well, enjoy what it is today.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> No spoilers here - I haven't seen it yet - but boy Marvel did such a brilliant job with building to this - to bring this many people to want to go to the opening of a movie to avoid finding out what happens and just the culmination of 10 years with Infinity War only building the hype to this one. So many places where this could've gone wrong for them and it's all fallen into place. Just amazing. My biggest worry is that they are going to chase after something like this again, but sooner. Try to build too fast.  Oh well, enjoy what it is today.


I don’t know about your last part. I think Feige and his team knows what a risk this was and what it took to get to this point. I think we are now in a reset period. Everyone gets a breath after 10 years. You’ll have less in terms of character introductions and development over the next year but some more development of more less impactful avengers such as Hawkeye, Falcon, and Bucky.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
September Early Morning Magic events cancelled 

http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/disne...rly-morning-magic-reservations-for-september/


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> September Early Morning Magic events cancelled
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/disne...rly-morning-magic-reservations-for-september/


Wonder if it's due to Star Wars or not selling well enough for September


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

rteetz said:


> Marvel has been huge for Disney for the last 10 years. Every year it just gets bigger. Disney has potential to break their own box office record this year. Captain Marvel made $1 billion worldwide already this year. This will make probably $2+ when all is said and done. Aladdin is next, then Toy Story 4, Lion King, Spider-Man, Frozen 2, and then of course Star Wars.



I don't know if it's as sure-fire a slate as many think it is, with all due respect.

Aladdin could be another money-loser like Dumbo.  Toy Story 4 I have a feeling will fall far below Toy Story 3's grosses and Universal's Secret Life of Pets 2 is really gonna hurt it.  Spider-Man is Sony Pictures, actually.  Star Wars is now a BIG question mark.


----------



## rteetz

OnSpaceshipEarth said:


> I don't know if it's as sure-fire a slate as many think it is, with all due respect.
> 
> Aladdin could be another money-loser like Dumbo.  Toy Story 4 I have a feeling will fall far below Toy Story 3 and Universal's Secret Life of Pets 2 is really gonna hurt it.  Spider-Man is Sony Pictures, actually.  Star Wars is now a BIG question mark.


I disagree. 

Aladdin seems to be tracking much better than Dumbo. 

Toy Story 4 has huge anticipation. I don’t think Secret Life of Pets 2 will impact it at all. Maybe a little bit not much to make a dent. The first did fine but wasn’t a blockbuster. Why would this next one be that way? 

Yes Spider-Man is Sony but Marvel isn’t exempt from it. They get something. 

Star Wars I think will be just fine. The trailer was a huge hit and the buzz was incredible at Star Wars Celebration. Yes that’s the die hard group of fans but that group is the group Disney really needs to keep intact.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Pony Lilly born at Disney

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/walt-disney-world-introduces-lilly-the-newest-cinderella-pony/


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

rteetz said:


> I disagree.
> 
> Aladdin seems to be tracking much better than Dumbo.
> 
> Toy Story 4 has huge anticipation. I don’t think Secret Life of Pets 2 will impact it at all. Maybe a little bit not much to make a dent. The first did fine but wasn’t a blockbuster. Why would this next one be that way?
> 
> Yes Spider-Man is Sony but Marvel isn’t exempt from it. They get something.
> 
> Star Wars I think will be just fine. The trailer was a huge hit and the buzz was incredible at Star Wars Celebration. Yes that’s the die hard group of fans but that group is the group Disney really needs to keep intact.



I hope you are right, but I have to take issue with Secret Life of Pets not being a "blockbuster".  It made over 360 million domestically and almost 900 million worldwide....all on a 70 million budget.


----------



## rteetz

OnSpaceshipEarth said:


> I hope you are right, but I have to take issue with Secret Life of Pets not being a "blockbuster".  It made over 360 million domestically and almost 900 million worldwide....all on a 70 million budget.


I suppose but it wasn’t a major movie to me like say Despicable Me. I know Despicable Me did only slightly better depending on which film you look at but there seemed to be a lot more buzz around those than Secret Life of Pets.


----------



## skier_pete

OnSpaceshipEarth said:


> I hope you are right, but I have to take issue with Secret Life of Pets not being a "blockbuster".  It made over 360 million domestically and almost 900 million worldwide....all on a 70 million budget.



The Secret Life of Pets did great - but boy a very, very bland movie. I'm sure the sequel will do well. Animated movies in the summer almost always do well. I don't think Disney has to worry about Toy Story 4 being hurt.


----------



## momandmousefan

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Fox films cancelled since Disney merger
> 
> https://insidethemagic.net/2019/04/disney-cuts-multiple-fox-films-ba1/


Wait a minute, something in there about movies they are still making caught my eye. I didn’t make the connection before. Does this mean Disney now also owns The Kingsman stories/franchise? 

I’m not sure if I’m thrilled or worried about that.


----------



## dina444444

momandmousefan said:


> Wait a minute, something in there about movies they are still making caught my eye. I didn’t make the connection before. Does this mean Disney now also owns The Kingsman stories/franchise?
> 
> I’m not sure if I’m thrilled or worried about that.


They own the distribution rights. I’m not sure if it’s like avatar where James Cameron still owns the IP.


----------



## bookbabe626

OnSpaceshipEarth said:


> Aladdin could be another money-loser like Dumbo.



Aladdin might surprise people.  I had limited interest in seeing it, since I’m really not a fan of the animation to live action remake concept at all.  Then I watched the extended preview at DHS over Easter weekend.  It was good.  Surprisingly good.  I might actually go see it.  I was shocked how much I liked the preview, having gone in expecting the worst.


----------



## mikeamizzle

momandmousefan said:


> Wait a minute, something in there about movies they are still making caught my eye. I didn’t make the connection before. Does this mean Disney now also owns The Kingsman stories/franchise?
> 
> I’m not sure if I’m thrilled or worried about that.



I think they do. They are really fun movies.


----------



## Anthony Vito

Spider-Man was listed above, but I believe that does not count for Disney.  Sony owns the rights to that one.  I think I read the deal with bringing Spider-Man into the MCU was that Marvel Studios (Disney) would provide their talent/producing/writing to help Sony make the movies in exchange for Sony allowing them to bring Spider-Man into the MCU and use him in the Avengers movies.  I think the deal was that they’d help Sony make 3 movies.  Someone can correct me or add to this if I’m off on it.


----------



## Dentam

********** said:


> The Secret Life of Pets did great - but boy a very, very bland movie.



Wow, really?  I thought it was so hilarious and was so excited to see an ad for a new one coming out!  I'll probably go see it in the theater!  Maybe it's because I'm an animal and pet lover though.


----------



## soniam

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Saw Endgame - don’t want to say anything at all about it yet, as most everyone else hasn’t had the chance and I believe in a pure viewing experience!
> 
> However, I did want to post about theater etiquette. We were heavily distracted by a couple things:
> 1) Someone was filming the first several minutes. Their phone was bright and a major distraction. No one appeared to have said anything at the time. I noted who they were and after the movie, upon exiting to the parking lot, I caught up and tried to, as politely as possible, remind them that not only is it incredibly rude and distracting, but also illegal and just plain wrong. They denied being the person (I’m positive it was them). Not really sure I handled it appropriately and just wondered if anyone else had suggestions?
> 2) HOW do people still not put their phones/watches on silent for these movies?!? HOW?!
> 3) The man next to my husband was obviously suffering from major congestion and his excessive sniffles were constant throughout the entire movie, audible even during louder scenes.
> 
> Add the general wrapper-crinkling, drink-slurping, ice-shaking noises in and it was one of my most miserable movie-going experiences ever... a real shame given the magnitude of the movie. If anyone has small theater options (like an iPic), I might suggest trying to see it that way. It’ll cost more but the runtime and better chance of a quality viewing experience might make it worth it.



You really must find an Alamo near you. If we can't see something in 3D at Alamo, we will still go there and watch it in 2D. We tried too many times to watch 3D at other theaters, when it wasn't available at our Alamo. It was just always a disappointing experience.

We were at another theater, waiting to the end and watching the credits. Us and another couple, that was older than us, were the only people left in the theater. They started recording at some point during the end credits. I figured out pretty quickly that they knew someone who worked on the movie and were recording the name on the screen. The employees walked in to start cleaning. They yelled at them to stop recording the movie and that they were going to confiscate the phone. The couple was trying to explain that they were just recording someone's name in the credits, a family member or something. The employees were really acting stupid and went to get the manager. The people had been recording at all during the rest of the movie. The couple ran out before anyone could come back. What movie pirater is going to record the credits, especially with the lights on and the theater empty


----------



## Kevin Roth

Pawpsicle said:


> Oof definitely read that too quickly and had a small panic attack. TEST track is safe haha!


I did the same thing!


----------



## MissGina5

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Wow they cut a Tom Hanks movie? Bold move.


cutting the Angie Thomas movie is also a mistake


----------



## MissGina5

EDIT: DOUBLE POSTED IM SORRY! 
also End Game was amazing. And I am excited about the new MNSSHP show even if I love Hallowishes. Ok thats all.


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

********** said:


> The Secret Life of Pets did great - but boy a very, very bland movie. I'm sure the sequel will do well. Animated movies in the summer almost always do well. I don't think Disney has to worry about Toy Story 4 being hurt.



Oh...I agree.  I don't care for Universal/Illumination at all.  I never was impressed with the Despicable Me movies, either.

I'm in the minority, though.  Their films are inexplicably popular worldwide.  Give me WDAS and Pixar every time instead!


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

bookbabe626 said:


> Aladdin might surprise people.  I had limited interest in seeing it, since I’m really not a fan of the animation to live action remake concept at all.  Then I watched the extended preview at DHS over Easter weekend.  It was good.  Surprisingly good.  I might actually go see it.  I was shocked how much I liked the preview, having gone in expecting the worst.



Oh...that sounds very promising!

Thanks!


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

Anthony Vito said:


> Spider-Man was listed above, but I believe that does not count for Disney.  Sony owns the rights to that one.  I think I read the deal with bringing Spider-Man into the MCU was that Marvel Studios (Disney) would provide their talent/producing/writing to help Sony make the movies in exchange for Sony allowing them to bring Spider-Man into the MCU and use him in the Avengers movies.  I think the deal was that they’d help Sony make 3 movies.  Someone can correct me or add to this if I’m off on it.


You are absolutely correct.


----------



## Lsdolphin

SG131 said:


> Another possibility, maybe they are saying it's not valid for this new one meal free dining package that disney is currently offering for the summer.  That would make sense since it is a $30 quick service breakfast.



I called and the CM I spoke with had no idea what the message I see on my confirmation means and assured me the BOG breakfast and lunch are absolutely QS credits


----------



## Scoobie

Lsdolphin said:


> I called and the CM I spoke with had no idea what the message I see on my confirmation means and assured me the BOG breakfast and lunch are absolutely QS credits


Please keep us posted! I'm interested to see if they plan on changing this in the future, we always eat there for lunch and get our "holiday" pics by the tree! If this chnges, we'll seriously have to look at menus and see if it's something worth it to us in the future.


----------



## momandmousefan

mikeamizzle said:


> I think they do. They are really fun movies.


Agreed! They’re pretty crazy, but the original Kingsman is one of my favorite movies. (Or I have a cougar crush on Taron Egerton....nah, they’re hilariously brilliant movies, over graphic nature and all)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Disney World Maps Featuring Park Rule Changes Coming May 1st


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: New Aladdin Cupcake Fulfills A Wish Or Two Or Three At Disney’s Saratoga Springs Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Flower & Garden Festival 2019 Souvenir Medallions Available at Epcot


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Paint your own mask at Epcot

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/04/new-paint-your-own-mask-experience-now.html


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“National Geographic: Explore VR” Coming to Oculus Quest this Spring


----------



## RescueRanger

Lsdolphin said:


> I called and the CM I spoke with had no idea what the message I see on my confirmation means and assured me the BOG breakfast and lunch are absolutely QS credits


I think y’all are reading that wrong. I think they are saying the refillable mugs are not accepted. Maybe people were bringing their resort mugs and trying to get drinks at BOG.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Foundation Concrete Poured on Cinderella Castle Pathway Expansion


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Illegal Drone Caught Flying Over Disneyland Paris


----------



## rteetz

*News*

156 million on Friday alone for Endgame

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/h...box-office-rockets-record-156m-friday-1205348


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> 156 million on Friday alone for Endgame
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/h...box-office-rockets-record-156m-friday-1205348



Not an expert but appears a lot of people are going to see this movie

And I am just sitting in the corner with my fingers in my ears trying to avoid spoilers as we aren't seeing it until next weekend


----------



## BigRed98

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not an expert but appears a lot of people are going to see this movie
> 
> And I am just sitting in the corner with my fingers in my ears trying to avoid spoilers as we aren't seeing it until next weekend



I'm in your camp, I'm not seeing it until I come home from college on May 11th. I had to unfollow and block a few people on twitter as some people just can't resist posting spoilers.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not an expert but appears a lot of people are going to see this movie
> 
> And I am just sitting in the corner with my fingers in my ears trying to avoid spoilers as we aren't seeing it until next weekend


I am planning to see it for the second time tomorrow


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I am planning to see it for the second time tomorrow



We just had a lot going on the weekend and couldn't get a baby sitter for the times we could do.  The inlaws will be in town next week so we can go then (maybe we can go twice  )


----------



## Amy11401

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not an expert but appears a lot of people are going to see this movie
> 
> And I am just sitting in the corner with my fingers in my ears trying to avoid spoilers as we aren't seeing it until next weekend


Yeah we are not going until next weekend at the earliest because we can't get anyone to watch DS until then but it is tough to wait.


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> I am planning to see it for the second time tomorrow



Round 2 tonight for me!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Donald Butt Headbands arrive in Animal Kingdom 

(Please don't become a thing)

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photos-new-donald-duck-butt-headbands-arrive-at-animal-kingdom/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
A Goofy Movie now available on Blu-Ray

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/a-goofy-movie-is-now-available-on-blu-ray-for-the-very-first-time/


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not an expert but appears a lot of people are going to see this movie
> 
> And I am just sitting in the corner with my fingers in my ears trying to avoid spoilers as we aren't seeing it until next weekend



Ha! I read all the spoilers because I'm not a big Avengers Fan (just GoTG. I will say I am beyond excited for The Joker - Joaquin Phoenix blew me away in trailer). 
Micky is waiting to see it when he visits his dad in a few weeks, so every-time he annoys me, I threaten to spill it! We're getting a lot of stuff done this weekend.


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Donald Butt Headbands arrive in Animal Kingdom
> 
> (Please don't become a thing)
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photos-new-donald-duck-butt-headbands-arrive-at-animal-kingdom/



Uh oh. I kind of love those.


----------



## wdwrule

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Donald Butt Headbands arrive in Animal Kingdom
> 
> (Please don't become a thing)
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photos-new-donald-duck-butt-headbands-arrive-at-animal-kingdom/


Now maybe, hopefully, they’ll bring back the “animal poop” candy at AK!


----------



## firefly_ris

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> A Goofy Movie now available on Blu-Ray
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/a-goofy-movie-is-now-available-on-blu-ray-for-the-very-first-time/



Flipping finally -- I assume it will finally have a widescreen release...


----------



## icesk8abc

TheMaxRebo said:


> We just had a lot going on the weekend and couldn't get a baby sitter for the times we could do.  The inlaws will be in town next week so we can go then (maybe we can go twice  )



Same!  We could get tickets for during the week, but no one wants to babysit for a 3 hour movie on a week night.  I'm just trying to hide from everyone/everything until next Saturday.


----------



## kungaloosh22

I'm a day late and a dollar short to weigh in on this (as usual, which is the main reason I don't post much). But I wanted to weigh in on this one, as we had a similar experience. 



wareagle57 said:


> After about 1/3 of the way through Pirates (which is like 20 minutes long at DL) it became clear these girls behind us were not going to stop talking the entire ride and didn't take the hint from me turning around a few times so I finally asked them if they stop talking and when they gave me lip I told them it's rude and inconsiderate and ruins the immersion for others. They just rolled their eyes at me but they did keep it down for the most part after that. But after the ride was over they informed me that "*that's just what people do on rides at Disneyland*." I don't doubt that they are right that locals chat on rides with no regard for how it bothers guests and first timers or simply people who didn't choose to spend their day by listening to strangers conversations. But the idea that everyone does something so it makes it ok really made me mad. I wanted to tell them Walt would be disappointed in them, but even in my head I knew that sounded super lame and nerdy.



In our case, the couple behind us in Pirates would not stop talking, loudly, about anything and everything (except pirates). We heard all about their issues with a family member, their plotting to get out of a dinner with an aunt, their car in the auto shop, what they wanted to do next weekend, and on and on it went, completely taking us out of the ride mood. One member of our party finally turned and quietly put a finger to his lips. In response, for the 2nd half of the ride, we got to hear about how the couple _really, really_ felt like beating someone up (describing us as they discussed it). Talk about not enjoying that ride! 

Even though we live in California, my husband has very little interest in going to Disneyland any longer. He thinks it's too overrun with people who are just hanging out at the park with zero actual interest in the attractions or shows, or any care whatsoever about people who are trying to enjoy the park experience (this was not our only such experience, though it was probably the worst). Fortunately for me, he does still love Disney World in Florida. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> And I am just sitting in the corner with my fingers in my ears trying to avoid spoilers as we aren't seeing it until next weekend



I'll join you, as we aren't seeing it until next weekend either. I figure it will be a miracle if we last that long without spoilers.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> Uh oh. I kind of love those.



But doesn't wearing them sort of make you a "butt head"?


----------



## larry47591

firefly_ris said:


> Flipping finally -- I assume it will finally have a widescreen release...


I doubt it gets a wide release. Not many exclusive to DMC do


----------



## skier_pete

RescueRanger said:


> I think y’all are reading that wrong. I think they are saying the refillable mugs are not accepted. Maybe people were bringing their resort mugs and trying to get drinks at BOG.



I agree that's what it is trying to say. It's a but confusing but basically it's saying can't use your resort mugs.


----------



## UncleMike101

TheMaxRebo said:


> But doesn't wearing them sort of make you a "butt head"?


A ducks butt head no less..............


----------



## firefly_ris

larry47591 said:


> I doubt it gets a wide release. Not many exclusive to DMC do



Boo, I didn't know that. I wonder if they would possibly start doing it since it will be included on Disney+...? I'll just cross my fingers.


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> But doesn't wearing them sort of make you a "butt head"?



  That's the best part!

Or can I can run around yelling "Donald!!! Get out of my head!!!"


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> I am planning to see it for the second time tomorrow


We saw it this afternoon and loved it.  However, I definately need to see it again.  The gal sitting next to me was so loud eating her popcorn I had to cover my right ear and therefore I feel I missed a lot of dialogue in parts of the movie.  Honestly, I've never heard anyone eating popcorn as loudly as this gal.  My husband was sitting on the other side of me and agreed it was unbelievably annoying.  It's definitely a movie you could see multiple times so there's that.


----------



## SG131

ksromack said:


> We saw it this afternoon and loved it.  However, I definately need to see it again.  The gal sitting next to me was so loud eating her popcorn I had to cover my right ear and therefore I feel I missed a lot of dialogue in parts of the movie.  Honestly, I've never heard anyone eating popcorn as loudly as this gal.  My husband was sitting on the other side of me and agreed it was unbelievably annoying.  It's definitely a movie you could see multiple times so there's that.


I saw it at the drive in to avoid that exact situation! The only one close enough to annoy me was my sleeping dog! 

I agree, the movie was phenomenal. Really did the franchise and everyone involved justice.


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> PHOTOS: Tomorrowland Paint Scheme Continues To Change at the Magic Kingdom



Wow.  That’s ugly.


----------



## rteetz

Fantasia79 said:


> Wow.  That’s ugly.


To each their own but I think it looks much better than before.


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> To each their own but I think it looks much better than before.



It is better than before.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Fantasia79 said:


> Wow.  That’s ugly.



I think I will have to see it all done - and possible only in person - to get a full feel for it.  On its own I definitely agree with you and don't see how it fits with Tomorrowland theme (looks more Florida Keys or something) - but maybe when everything is done it will make sense


----------



## Fantasia79

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think I will have to see it all done - and possible only in person - to get a full feel for it.  On its own I definitely agree with you and don't see how it fits with Tomorrowland theme (looks more Florida Keys or something) - but maybe when everything is done it will make sense



According to my wife, those are the “official” colors of summer 2019 fashions.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think I will have to see it all done - and possible only in person - to get a full feel for it.  On its own I definitely agree with you and don't see how it fits with Tomorrowland theme (looks more Florida Keys or something) - but maybe when everything is done it will make sense


To me it looks like they are taking the CoP color scheme and changing the whole land with that.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Fantasia79 said:


> According to my wife, those are the “official” colors of summer 2019 fashions.



Cool, so in 12 months the land of the future will be "so last year"


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> To me it looks like they are taking the CoP color scheme and changing the whole land with that.



Just seems so different from the silvers and stuff that Tron will have (unless they are changing the colors to that as well)


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just seems so different from the silvers and stuff that Tron will have (unless they are changing the colors to that as well)


Tron isn’t that much silver. More white and blue. Either way I’m glad Tomorrowland is getting some freshening up as it definitely needs it.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Fancy Nancy now at DHS

https://twitter.com/wdwmickeyhunter/status/1122497138649436163?s=21


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Tron isn’t that much silver. More white and blue. Either way I’m glad Tomorrowland is getting some freshening up as it definitely needs it.



I definitely agree that I am glad Tomorrowland, as a whole, is getting attention - and also definitely holding out final take until it is done


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Up themed pin trading event coming to Disneyland Paris

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/up-themed-pin-trading-event-set-for-disneyland-paris-this-june/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Avengers Endgame is going to be brought to some deployment locations for service men and women!

https://twitter.com/robertiger/status/1122242454034403328?s=21


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS/UPDATE*

Avengers: End Game still doing not too shabby

‘Avengers: Endgame’ Rips Up All The Records: $111M+ Saturday; Awesome $358M+ Opening; Overall Weekend Biz At $400M+ – Sunday Update

https://deadline.com/2019/04/avengers-endgame-opening-weekend-box-office-record-1202602445/


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS/UPDATE*
> 
> Avengers: End Game still doing not too shabby
> 
> ‘Avengers: Endgame’ Rips Up All The Records: $111M+ Saturday; Awesome $358M+ Opening; Overall Weekend Biz At $400M+ – Sunday Update
> 
> https://deadline.com/2019/04/avengers-endgame-opening-weekend-box-office-record-1202602445/


These may hold for a bit unless Lion King or Star Wars come out firing. I don’t see anything else coming close this year or even next year really.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> These may hold for a bit unless Lion King or Star Wars come out firing. I don’t see anything else coming close this year or even next year really.



I may be proven wrong but I don't see Lion King coming close to this - for as many people that are excited for it I know people that just aren't into the remakes/won't make seeing it a priority

If there was more positivity around Star Wars (and i think it is better now than it was a year ago, but still not at it's peak) then I think the caper to that series, which Episode IX is to be could do huge, but I think in the end it will fall short


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I may be proven wrong but I don't see Lion King coming close to this - for as many people that are excited for it I know people that just aren't into the remakes/won't make seeing it a priority
> 
> If there was more positivity around Star Wars (and i think it is better now than it was a year ago, but still not at it's peak) then I think the caper to that series, which Episode IX is to be could do huge, but I think in the end it will fall short


That’s why I said I think this may hold for a while. 

While yes some are that way with Lion King some are also against super hero films/Marvel. I think the remake of Lion King will do just as good if not better than the animated original and that was nothing short of a blockbuster. 

I think for The Rise of Skywalker some are still bitter but things have softened and the return of the Emperor (so it seems), the title, and trailer has given a new hype. The issue Star Wars has is international appeal. China is not nearly into SW like they are Marvel.


----------



## rteetz

Blog post from Floyd Norman on his thoughts about not including the crow scene in Dumbo on Disney+.

http://floydnormancom.squarespace.com/blog/2019/4/27/black-crows-and-other-pc-nonsense


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Blog post from Floyd Norman on his thoughts about not including the crow scene in Dumbo on Disney+.
> 
> http://floydnormancom.squarespace.com/blog/2019/4/27/black-crows-and-other-pc-nonsense



Thanks for sharing, I think his statement of "The world has changed and the culture has changed. There’s nothing wrong with acknowledging that. However, it is totally wrong to revise history simply because it makes you uncomfortable" sums up my feeling pretty well


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

rteetz said:


> Blog post from Floyd Norman on his thoughts about not including the crow scene in Dumbo on Disney+.
> 
> http://floydnormancom.squarespace.com/blog/2019/4/27/black-crows-and-other-pc-nonsense


WOW - that basically sums up exactly how I feel.  (And probably how the vast majority of people feel regardless of their race).  A VERY well written blog post!

EDIT: my favorite line - _My good friend, Disney Legend, Ward Kimball animated these jazzy crows back in the forties. If you find Walt Disney’s “Dumbo,” racist, that’s your problem._


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> Blog post from Floyd Norman on his thoughts about not including the crow scene in Dumbo on Disney+.
> 
> http://floydnormancom.squarespace.com/blog/2019/4/27/black-crows-and-other-pc-nonsense


I couldn't agree more with this.  A voice of reason in a world of crazy.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Endgame $1.2B in 5 days!

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/04/28/ave...ecords-with-1point2-billion-global-debut.html


----------



## SJMajor67

rteetz said:


> Blog post from Floyd Norman on his thoughts about not including the crow scene in Dumbo on Disney+.
> 
> http://floydnormancom.squarespace.com/blog/2019/4/27/black-crows-and-other-pc-nonsense



As my dad has always said, "You can't look at history through today's lens."


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Guardians of the Galaxy – Mission: Breakout! Apparel Drops In at Disney California Adventure


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Even More Retro-Inspired Disneyland Apparel Arrives at Disneyland Resort


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Animal Kingdom 4/28/19 (Tree of Life Path, Beautiful Animals, and New Plush)


----------



## jlundeen

SJMajor67 said:


> As my dad has always said, "You can't look at history through today's lens."


I agree, but would add that if you do look at history for any time or event, you need to look at the entirety of it, not just select bits and pieces that fit a preferred narrative.


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> That’s why I said I think this may hold for a while.
> 
> While yes some are that way with Lion King some are also against super hero films/Marvel. I think the remake of Lion King will do just as good if not better than the animated original and that was nothing short of a blockbuster.
> 
> I think for The Rise of Skywalker some are still bitter but things have softened and the return of the Emperor (so it seems), the title, and trailer has given a new hype. The issue Star Wars has is international appeal. China is not nearly into SW like they are Marvel.



I think Lion King will do better than the other remakes like Dumbo and Alladin, but it can't compete on this level. It's a different playing field.

The Rise of Skywalker will put up a very big number, but will not touch these numbers. These records will stand for a few years.


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

saskdw said:


> I think Lion King will do better than the other remakes likes Dumbo and Alladin, but it can't compete on his level. It's a different playing field.
> 
> The Rise of Skywalker will put up a very big number, but will not touch these numbers. These records will stand for a few years.


I agree.  People are overestimating The Lion King and that could be bad for Disney as whatever numbers it_ does_ pull in will be bound to look disappointing.

As far as The Rise of Skywalker?  That will be lucky to even get near The Last Jedi's opening numbers.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> some are also against super hero films/Marvel.




I’m happy this is doing well for Disney though.


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> I think for The Rise of Skywalker some are still bitter but things have softened and the return of the Emperor (so it seems), the title, and trailer has given a new hype. The issue Star Wars has is international appeal. China is not nearly into SW like they are Marvel.



Yea these numbers are jaw dropping. And well deserved-good for them.

Agree they seem to be doing a 180 on "forget the past" and just move the new SW characters forward.

It now seems to be *"bring as much of the past back as possible what the heck were we thinking"* type stuff.

Glue the helmet, Palpatine, Lando, Death Star remains, Luke saying no one is ever really gone, "there's more to Rey", the title.

Heck I've even heard Han and Vader.

It's become beyond obvious what they are attempting, almost hilarious.


----------



## rteetz

OnSpaceshipEarth said:


> As far as The Rise of Skywalker? That will be lucky to even get near The Last Jedi's opening numbers.


Not that I disagree with. I don't think it does Force Awakens numbers but I think it could certainly get TLJ numbers.


----------



## Farro

Why do we have to compare Disney animation type movies (even the live action ones based on the animation) to Marvel? They shouldn't be up against each other.

I'm glad these movie are there for those who like them, but oh my god, if Marvel really starts to become a huge influence in the parks, that will suck, massively.
Crap, Marvel had nothing to do with Disney for years.
Even Star Wars...Galaxy's Edge may be fun to visit, but I'm starting to really hate this new direction Disney is taking in their films. Disney's last original (not sequel) animated movie was what, Moana? In 2016? Where is Pixar? Oh yeah, we're getting another Toy Story sequel.

Mary Poppins - the music scenes were exactly the same!!! Instead of a fair jumping through a sidewalk, they visit a music hall through a crack in the vase. Instead of the Uncle who laughs all the way to the ceiling, they have an aunt who's house turns upside down. Instead of chimney sweeps, lamp lighters. Instead of flying a kite, we fly with balloons.

It's like Disney gave up on what brought most of us to love them in the first place.

I sound angry, but I'm not.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Why do we have to compare Disney animation type movies (even the live action ones based on the animation) to Marvel? They shouldn't be up against each other.
> 
> I'm glad these movie are there for those who like them, but oh my god, if Marvel really starts to become a huge influence in the parks, that will suck, massively.
> Crap, Marvel had nothing to do with Disney for years.
> Even Star Wars...Galaxy's Edge may be fun to visit, but I'm starting to really hate this new direction Disney is taking in their films. Disney's last original (not sequel) animated movie was what, Moana? In 2016? Where is Pixar? Oh yeah, we're getting another Toy Story sequel.
> 
> Mary Poppins - the music scenes were exactly the same!!! Instead of a fair jumping through a sidewalk, they visit a music hall through a crack in the vase. Instead of the Uncle who laughs all the way to the ceiling, they have an aunt who's house turns upside down. Instead of chimney sweeps, lamp lighters. Instead of flying a kite, we fly with balloons.
> 
> It's like Disney gave up on what brought most of us to love them in the first place.
> 
> I sound angry, but I'm not.


We are more comparing major blockbusters. Disney animation typically is a major blockbuster. Obviously Marvel as well. 

Marvel will certainly be in the parks. DCA is getting an entire land. Epcot getting the guardians coaster. 

New Pixar original in 2020. I believe we are getting an animated original in 2020 or 2021 unless something changed.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Wishables Buzz Lightyear Space Ranger Spin Attraction Series Plush Arrive Early at Disney’s Hollywood Studios


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> We are more comparing major blockbusters. Disney animation typically is a major blockbuster. Obviously Marvel as well.
> 
> *Marvel will certainly be in the parks. DCA is getting an entire land. Epcot getting the guardians coaster. *
> 
> New Pixar original in 2020. I believe we are getting an animated original in 2020 or 2021 unless something changed.



That's fine. I don't find it to be a draw for us. A themed coaster is one thing, but if Marvel really starts taking over, we would visit less and less. That's all. 

I'm sure it's my age. I'm 45 and never equated Disney with Star Wars, Marvel, etc.  The parks were more about imagination and rides like Horizons, Spaceship Earth, World of Motion, heck Eastern Airlines if you had wings. Haunted Mansion, Pirates, Space Mountain, none of those were based on movies, just imagination. That's what I equate with Disney World.
It's just different now, especially in these last few years and change is good, just not always to my tastes.

Oh well, we still enjoy ourselves for now.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> That's fine. I don't find it to be a draw for us. A themed coaster is one thing, but if Marvel really starts taking over, we would visit less and less. That's all.
> 
> I'm sure it's my age. I'm 45 and never equated Disney with Star Wars, Marvel, etc.  The parks were more about imagination and rides like Horizons, Spaceship Earth, World of Motion, heck Eastern Airlines if you had wings. Haunted Mansion, Pirates, Space Mountain, none of those were based on movies, just imagination. That's what I equate with Disney World.
> It's just different now, especially in these last few years and change is good, just not always to my tastes.
> 
> Oh well, we still enjoy ourselves for now.


I don't disagree. Disney for the vast majority of its existence was without Star Wars, Marvel, and Pixar. That's of course now not today's Disney. 

I also wish we could have more attractions like you mentioned but those days are long over at least under current management's belief.


----------



## jade1

Farro said:


> That's fine. I don't find it to be a draw for us. A themed coaster is one thing, but if Marvel really starts taking over, we would visit less and less. That's all.
> 
> I'm sure it's my age. I'm 45 and never equated Disney with Star Wars, Marvel, etc.  The parks were more about imagination and rides like Horizons, Spaceship Earth, World of Motion, heck Eastern Airlines if you had wings. Haunted Mansion, Pirates, Space Mountain, none of those were based on movies, just imagination. That's what I equate with Disney World.
> It's just different now, especially in these last few years and change is good, just not always to my tastes.
> 
> Oh well, we still enjoy ourselves for now.





Farro said:


> but I'm starting to really hate this new direction Disney is taking in their films. Disney's last original (not sequel) animated movie was what, Moana? In 2016? Where is Pixar? Oh yeah, we're getting another Toy Story sequel.
> 
> Mary Poppins - the music scenes were exactly the same!!! Instead of a fair jumping through a sidewalk, they visit a music hall through a crack in the vase. Instead of the Uncle who laughs all the way to the ceiling, they have an aunt who's house turns upside down. Instead of chimney sweeps, lamp lighters. Instead of flying a kite, we fly with balloons.
> 
> It's like Disney gave up on what brought most of us to love them in the first place.



I do agree with this, that's why always went to WDW as well.

Just seems likes even past beloved films can't stir up enough guest interest generations later, so I think they are trying to invest/expand in more current interest.

Like Mary Poppins above, a re release in theatres of the original would tank IMO. Trying a current star and live action tech still tanked (as did Pooh).

I wouldn't doubt that result may have scrapped a M Poppins attraction going in to EPCOT. If it had crushed it, maybe a green light. 

Therefore it appears they are expanding with more popular/safer current entertainment/interest out there.

I'm ok with the expansion choices currently, super excited actually. The old stuff we care about is still there.


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> I don't disagree. Disney for the vast majority of its existence was without Star Wars, Marvel, and Pixar. That's of course now not today's Disney.
> 
> I also wish we could have more attractions like you mentioned but those days are long over at least under current management's belief.



And actually at least IMO, with the decline of the ESPN cash cow (hoping streaming saves the day), those 3 IP's probably saved Disney.


----------



## rteetz

jade1 said:


> And actually at least IMO, with the decline of the ESPN cash cow (hoping streaming saves the day), those 3 IP's probably saved Disney.


Yes and no. ESPN is still doing okay and ESPN+ seems to be doing well. I think the cable cutter movement has slowed a bit.


----------



## danikoski

Amy11401 said:


> Yeah we are not going until next weekend at the earliest because we can't get anyone to watch DS until then but it is tough to wait.



We can't go until Wednesday this week because of our toddler, and we didn't have my stepson. My stepson has an early out on Wednesday, so my DH and I are going to take half the day off work to go while the toddler is at daycare.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> That's fine. I don't find it to be a draw for us. A themed coaster is one thing, but if Marvel really starts taking over, we would visit less and less. That's all.
> 
> I'm sure it's my age. I'm 45 and never equated Disney with Star Wars, Marvel, etc.  The parks were more about imagination and rides like Horizons, Spaceship Earth, World of Motion, heck Eastern Airlines if you had wings. Haunted Mansion, Pirates, Space Mountain, none of those were based on movies, just imagination. That's what I equate with Disney World.
> It's just different now, especially in these last few years and change is good, just not always to my tastes.
> 
> Oh well, we still enjoy ourselves for now.



Maybe morewhat you are into than your age.  I am 41 and loved the original EPCOT - Dreamfinder and Figment, Horizons, etc.  - people mover and CoP are must dos for us, etc.  But I also am super excited for all the new stuff coming including Star Wars and Marvel

Now, I don't want it to full take over the classics or anything but at least to date we really haven't lost anything major to any of these properties


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> Yes and no. ESPN is still doing okay and ESPN+ seems to be doing well. I think the cable cutter movement has slowed a bit.



Yea I wasn't sure how bad it got or not, but pretty sure those 3 IP's really helped Disney, maybe not saved.


----------



## saskdw

Farro said:


> That's fine. I don't find it to be a draw for us. A themed coaster is one thing, but if Marvel really starts taking over, we would visit less and less. That's all.
> 
> I'm sure it's my age. I'm 45 and never equated Disney with Star Wars, Marvel, etc.  The parks were more about imagination and rides like Horizons, Spaceship Earth, World of Motion, heck Eastern Airlines if you had wings. Haunted Mansion, Pirates, Space Mountain, none of those were based on movies, just imagination. That's what I equate with Disney World.
> It's just different now, especially in these last few years and change is good, just not always to my tastes.
> 
> Oh well, we still enjoy ourselves for now.



I enjoy everything that you do about Disney, but also love Marvel and Star Wars. For reference, I'm 50. 

All the stuff you reference is fantastic and I love it. However I grew up with Marvel comics. At age 50 they've been a huge part of my life. From Disneys stand point if they don't build the Marvel/Star Wars attractions someone else will.

In today's world those new attractions are probably a bigger draw than the old stuff.

I hope they continue to develop all kinds of attractions and have enough for everyone to enjoy.


----------



## ksromack

saskdw said:


> I enjoy everything that you do about Disney, but also love Marvel and Star Wars. For reference, I'm 50.
> 
> All the stuff you reference is fantastic and I love it. However I grew up with Marvel comics. At age 50 they've been a huge part of my life. From Disneys stand point if they don't build the Marvel/Star Wars attractions someone else will.
> 
> In today's world those new attractions are probably a bigger draw than the old stuff.
> 
> I hope they continue to develop all kinds of attractions and have enough for everyone to enjoy.


I agree.  I'm going to be 58 next month and I love the Avengers and Star Wars.  I love the old stuff as well but Disney has to keep up with the times.  If you aren't growing, you are dying.


----------



## scrappinginontario

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Donald Butt Headbands arrive in Animal Kingdom
> 
> (Please don't become a thing)
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photos-new-donald-duck-butt-headbands-arrive-at-animal-kingdom/


  I didn’t realize these were new.  I saw someone trying them on today in the store as you exit Mickey’s PhilharMagic.


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

Farro said:


> Why do we have to compare Disney animation type movies (even the live action ones based on the animation) to Marvel? They shouldn't be up against each other.
> 
> I'm glad these movie are there for those who like them, but oh my god, if Marvel really starts to become a huge influence in the parks, that will suck, massively.
> Crap, Marvel had nothing to do with Disney for years.
> Even Star Wars...Galaxy's Edge may be fun to visit, but I'm starting to really hate this new direction Disney is taking in their films. Disney's last original (not sequel) animated movie was what, Moana? In 2016? Where is Pixar? Oh yeah, we're getting another Toy Story sequel.
> 
> Mary Poppins - the music scenes were exactly the same!!! Instead of a fair jumping through a sidewalk, they visit a music hall through a crack in the vase. Instead of the Uncle who laughs all the way to the ceiling, they have an aunt who's house turns upside down. Instead of chimney sweeps, lamp lighters. Instead of flying a kite, we fly with balloons.
> 
> It's like Disney gave up on what brought most of us to love them in the first place.
> 
> I sound angry, but I'm not.



Well...the only Disney films the moviegoing public is consistently choosing to go to in large numbers are their Marvel films.

To quote Dickens...It  was the worst of times, it was the best of times.

With Marvel, Disney is releasing some of the biggest films in box office history.  At the same time, I have NEVER seen one studio release so many super-expensive box office BOMBS in such a short space of time like Disney has just in the last couple of years.


----------



## rteetz

OnSpaceshipEarth said:


> Well...the only Disney films the moviegoing public is consistently choosing to go to in large numbers are their Marvel films.
> 
> To quote Dickens...It  was the worst of times, it was the best of times.
> 
> With Marvel, Disney is releasing some of the biggest films in box office history.  At the same time, I have NEVER seen one studio release so many super-expensive box office BOMBS in such a short space of time like Disney has just in the last couple of years.


I think that's the nature of Disney right now. You have Marvel, Lucasfilm, Pixar, Disney Studios, Animation, and now Fox all under one roof. Something is going to suffer a bit. It seems that something is Studios however you still have some decent films. Nutcracker was a major bomb, Dumbo wasn't great but wasn't awful. Aladdin should do better, Lion King as well. I think too a lot of companies would love to have Disney's problem. They basically own the box office right now.


----------



## only hope

Farro said:


> Mary Poppins - the music scenes were exactly the same!!! Instead of a fair jumping through a sidewalk, they visit a music hall through a crack in the vase. Instead of the Uncle who laughs all the way to the ceiling, they have an aunt who's house turns upside down. Instead of chimney sweeps, lamp lighters. Instead of flying a kite, we fly with balloons.



Some of the stuff that felt repetitive were actually inspired from the books. The vase scene was from the original stories. I was excited to see that- until they started singing for ten minutes in a very modern style that didn’t fit the time period at all. There is also a topsy turvey chapter though the movie changed it quite a bit. I dunno if the chalk scene is too as I haven’t finished reading them yet. But yeah, I found the movie to be pretty boring too.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The Art of Animation lobby floor is being replaced

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/20...6OLgdF-M38NlSoAjvculXxaOC2R8pPrVxb2gBj9_V6vzA


----------



## jade1

OnSpaceshipEarth said:


> Well...the only Disney films the moviegoing public is consistently choosing to go to in large numbers are their Marvel films.



Yea just noticed on that link C Marvel was 2nd after 8 weeks, and passed W Woman. Little extra coattail but still impressive.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

only hope said:


> Some of the stuff that felt repetitive were actually inspired from the books. The vase scene was from the original stories. I was excited to see that- until they started singing for ten minutes in a very modern style that didn’t fit the time period at all. There is also a topsy turvey chapter though the movie changed it quite a bit. Idunno if the chalk scene is too as I haven’t finished reading them yet. There is also a character But yeah, I found the movie to be pretty boring too.



I just rewatched MPR for the first time since it was in the theater and I still really enjoyed it and just find it fun

That said, the plot is silly - before she comes the kids are fine and even Micheal was fun until money issues came up and he had to stop painting.

The issue is solved when Dick Van Dyke tells them his tuppence has grown into a tiddy sum - which MP had nothing to do with.

But ignoring that I still enjoyed it


----------



## mikepizzo

writerguyfl said:


> I don't even go to movies, so I have no dog in this hunt.  That said, it seems silly to think that the experience of watching something on a big screen TV (which is measured in inches) is anything like watching something on a movie screen (which is measured in feet).
> 
> A direct comparison in both measurements (rounded for simplicity):
> 
> TV 57x35 inches vs Movie 360x960 inches
> TV 3x5 feet vs Movie 30x80 feet



It's all about perspective.  The screen is bigger because it has to be.  You're much further away in a theater.  There's a rule of thumb for figuring out what size screen fits a room.  Measure the distance from where the screen is going to be to where you are going to be sitting to watch.  Take that measurement in inches and divide by 3.  That's the size screen that is 'appropriate' for the size of the room.  So of course the screen is going to be bigger if you have a room that fits 100+ people.  Gotta make sure the people in the back can see it.

Also take into account that some projections just don't care about their job.  I'd rather watch a movie on a 55" TV that's in focus, in the dark, in silence, with a sound system that can shake my walls, on the comfort of my couch, without a phone screen in the corner of my eye, vs. a movie on an IMAX screen that isn't in focus, with tinny sound, in a cold theater, with people crunching food in my ears, coughing right behind me, and talking.

But I'm just a simple man with simple pleasures 

EDIT:


OSUZorba said:


> I stopped reading when I saw "sound bar." I've got a nice home theater audio system, and it still doesn't hold a candle to a normal theater, much less one of the new "Dolby" theaters at AMC or an IMAX.



Shame you stopped reading.  My Fluance AB40's Virtual 3D Surround Sound does a great job.  I think it sounds better than the theaters around me.  And I can adjust it how I see fit.  Maybe the theaters around you are better than mine?  Or ran by people who actually care *shrug*.

EDIT EDIT:  Just realized what I have is technically a Soundbase, not a Soundbar.  I'll go back and edit the original post.


----------



## SJMajor67

*News 
*
_Avengers: Endgame _$350.1 million domestic open and $1.2 billion worldwide open

https://apnews.com/798efe76562549c687eceb78820838e9


----------



## Moliphino

mikepizzo said:


> Buy everything...short book...
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps an unpopular opinion but I've said this before and I'll say it again...it's time for the theaters to die.
> 
> How much money a year does one spend at the theater?  Tickets, snacks, soda, etc?  One can buy a 65" TV for $600 and a Home Theater Sound Base for $250.  Give me an option to pay $50 to stream the movie right to my house.  Can have more people over to split the cost.  Let me enjoy the movie in my home, in the dark, with no one talking, and no one crinkling things in my ear and coughing in my face.
> 
> *EDIT:* I originally had "Sound Bar" but I changed it to "Sound Base" since what I looked up is considered a Sound Base.



Sometimes the crowd reactions are part of the fun, like in Infinity War when the theater was completely silent at the end. We had some hilarious kids sitting around us when we saw Endgame the second time and I was cracking up listening to their reactions.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Toy Story Spirit Jerseys 

http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/shop-new-buzz-lightyear-and-sheriff-woody-spirit-jerseys/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

I know a poster here was talking about it as they got the offer but now BlogMickey is reporting about the offer that enables guests to book advance FPs across up to 3 different parks on the same day

http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/speci...e-fastpass-across-multiple-parks-in-same-day/


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> I know a poster here was talking about it as they got the offer but now BlogMickey is reporting about the offer that enables guests to book advance FPs across up to 3 different parks on the same day
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/speci...e-fastpass-across-multiple-parks-in-same-day/




Would be nice for them to offer it to APs who have trips booked in that date range. Very frustrating.


----------



## wareagle57

TheMaxRebo said:


> Maybe morewhat you are into than your age.  I am 41 and loved the original EPCOT - Dreamfinder and Figment, Horizons, etc.  - people mover and CoP are must dos for us, etc.  But I also am super excited for all the new stuff coming including Star Wars and Marvel
> 
> Now, I don't want it to full take over the classics or anything but at least to date we really haven't lost anything major to any of these properties



I'm in this camp. I really don't mind getting new exciting things like GE or Marvel in DCA. (Guardians surprised me by being my favorite ride ever, after much protest of losing ToT which was always in the mix for my favorite as well.) 

BUT I hate the fact that it means we are losing things like nighttime parades and potentially eventually fireworks. And I hate that the successful formula of IP based rides means we will likely never get truly original rides which could be amazing. I wish we could have at least one park or two partial parks that stuck with the classical Disney feel of emotional fireworks shows, Disney animation IP, Fireworks, and original concept rides. Obviously MK and Epcot fit these best. But that also shoehorns all IP based things into DHS as it's a bit more difficult to find a fit in AK. As a result we are just getting a jumbled mess. I'm glad IPs are giving Disney the cash to bring in new and exciting things, but I just wish they wouldn't lose site of what actually makes Disney great in the first place.


----------



## Mzpalmtree

SaintsManiac said:


> Would be nice for them to offer it to APs who have trips booked in that date range. Very frustrating.



Yep...especially since everytime I have to call about anything for our spring/summer trips I am constantly reminded by CM about the AP 7 day FP limit...


----------



## mikepizzo

Moliphino said:


> Sometimes the crowd reactions are part of the fun, like in Infinity War when the theater was completely silent at the end. We had some hilarious kids sitting around us when we saw Endgame the second time and I was cracking up listening to their reactions.



Depending on the movie, sure.  If I'm going to a midnight showing of The Room I want people screaming at the screen and throwing plastic spoons.  If I'm going to see a movie for a first time, I would prefer there were no distractions.  But that's just me.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mzpalmtree said:


> Yep...especially since everytime I have to call about anything for our spring/summer trips I am constantly reminded by CM about the AP 7 day FP limit...




It's bad and I doubt I will get an AP in the future.


----------



## wareagle57

Mzpalmtree said:


> Yep...especially since everytime I have to call about anything for our spring/summer trips I am constantly reminded by CM about the AP 7 day FP limit...



What is the rule? I'm an AP but never been more than 7 days I don't think. It is 7 days active in a 30 day window or 7 PERIOD? I don't mind the limit, but clearly it should be lifted if you have a resort stay.

What I find ridiculous is that local APs who obviously are not going to book a stay have no shot at the newest rides (without constant refreshing). I wish Disney would give APs a limited number of FPs that they can book 70 days in advance. Maybe 3-5 per year.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wareagle57 said:


> I'm in this camp. I really don't mind getting new exciting things like GE or Marvel in DCA. (Guardians surprised me by being my favorite ride ever, after much protest of losing ToT which was always in the mix for my favorite as well.)
> 
> BUT I hate the fact that it means we are losing things like nighttime parades and potentially eventually fireworks. And I hate that the successful formula of IP based rides means we will likely never get truly original rides which could be amazing. I wish we could have at least one park or two partial parks that stuck with the classical Disney feel of emotional fireworks shows, Disney animation IP, Fireworks, and original concept rides. Obviously MK and Epcot fit these best. But that also shoehorns all IP based things into DHS as it's a bit more difficult to find a fit in AK. As a result we are just getting a jumbled mess. I'm glad IPs are giving Disney the cash to bring in new and exciting things, but I just wish they wouldn't lose site of what actually makes Disney great in the first place.




I probably have a different take on fireworks - though I do hope they don't get too reliant on projections.  I think there is a lot of emotional impact of HAE for example (and Wishes had Jiminy Cricket and other Disney songs so obviously still had IP in that) ... I do worry about plans for IP to be added to the new EPCOT nighttime show - I think it can be done well, but don't want it to go too far

At the end of the day I think great attractions are great attractions with or without IPs - but the absolute best attractions have a good storyline and characters to it, so IP can help.  Splash Mountain would likely be a great attraction either way, but having some fun characters from an IP only adds to it.  But something like Expedition Everest I think doesn't suffer from lack of known IP - but they created their own storyline with the Yeti and traveling to base camp and all the details, etc. in the queue.  If it was simply a "nondescript roller coaster themed to Asia" then I think it would be a lesser attraction.


----------



## skier_pete

I don't know why anyone is bothering to compare anything else to Endgame. It's a freak of nature that has two things going for it. 1) The culmination of both a 10-year movie series AND specifically the conclusion of a very big and popular movie last year.
and
2) The apex of response to our "spoiler culture". The fact that social media has reached so far, and that a vast majority does not want to live without it, but also does not want it to ruin their moviegoing experience. The response is the "need" to see the movie as soon as it comes out to prevent strangers from "ruining" it for them on-line or even in real life. I ran into some friends with their kids at the theater yesterday and they were talking about they felt like they had to go this weekend or else other kids would have spoiled it at school.

As another comment - around someone's mention of "Marvel doesn't give me what Disney used to". Sitting in that theater with my 15 year old daughter - I realized that THIS is her "Return of the Jedi" or "Jurassic Park" or whatever movie you want to compare it to from your youth. A movie that just simply left her agape from the sheer entertainment.

This is no spoilers here - but the way that Marvel set up these characters that you care about across multiple movies and was able to put it all together into a story where there were half a dozen characters that really got completed arcs was really wonderful. 

I don't mind at all for Marvel to come into the parks. I am also approaching 50 and I was not a big comic geek as a kid (was a movie geek) but I can appreciate how "right" Marvel is getting it, and if this leads to the future of my entertainment in the theme parks, then so be it. I am not sure how long Marvel can keep up this wonderful story-telling (I give all the credit in the world to Kevin Feige for this) but I really am looking forward to where they go from here.

Edit: And to the argument for IP free attractions - I am afraid that we will not see that very often anymore - but it doesn't mean it can't work. And I also often argued that many of those original attractions that we don't associate with IP were in fact part of the "Disney brand" IP. Adventureland was based on several Disney Movies and "True Life Adventures", Frontierland on the Disneyland stories of Davy Crockett and many others. Just because we've forgotten the IP doesn't mean that it wasn't originally there.


----------



## PolyRob

wareagle57 said:


> What is the rule? I'm an AP but never been more than 7 days I don't think. It is 7 days active in a 30 day window or 7 PERIOD? I don't mind the limit, but clearly it should be lifted if you have a resort stay.
> 
> What I find ridiculous is that local APs who obviously are not going to book a stay have no shot at the newest rides (without constant refreshing). I wish Disney would give APs a limited number of FPs that they can book 70 days in advance. Maybe 3-5 per year.


Its 7 days if you do not have an on-site reservation. If you have 20 days on-site, you can book 20 days of FP+ on your AP.


----------



## Mzpalmtree

wareagle57 said:


> What is the rule? I'm an AP but never been more than 7 days I don't think. It is 7 days active in a 30 day window or 7 PERIOD? I don't mind the limit, but clearly it should be lifted if you have a resort stay.
> 
> What I find ridiculous is that local APs who obviously are not going to book a stay have no shot at the newest rides (without constant refreshing). I wish Disney would give APs a limited number of FPs that they can book 70 days in advance. Maybe 3-5 per year.


Apparently the rule is that you are entitled to 14 days of fastpasses during a 60 day period if staying onsite  with a continuous stay. Otherwise it’s capped at 7 days regardless if the stay is onsite or off. We have 3 onsite stays between June and August and I’d like to hold 12 days of FP between them but I’m told by CM (even when I haven’t asked but when they are helping me with something and just see the trips on MDE) that I can’t. Others on this board say I will be able to but after having 7 plus CM from the reg line, DSS, and the PH line telling me I can’t I’m totally stressed over it...Sorry!! I know off topic


----------



## Mzpalmtree

PolyRob said:


> Its 7 days if you do not have an on-site reservation. If you have 20 days on-site, you can book 20 days of FP+ on your AP.


I was just told as recently as last week by a CM from the AP line as well as a CM from George Kalogridis' office that the limit applies to non continuous onsite stays. Yes, I know in practice they could be wrong but it’s still stressful


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS/PHOTOS*

Art of Animation lobby floor refurbishment has started (will be done in sections)

http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/photos-art-of-animation-lobby-refurbishment-now-underway/


----------



## OSUZorba

********** said:


> Edit: And to the argument for IP free attractions - I am afraid that we will not see that very often anymore - but it doesn't mean it can't work. And I also often argued that many of those original attractions that we don't associate with IP were in fact part of the "Disney brand" IP. Adventureland was based on several Disney Movies and "True Life Adventures", Frontierland on the Disneyland stories of Davy Crockett and many others. Just because we've forgotten the IP doesn't mean that it wasn't originally there.



Wasn't a lot of that IP created to support the parks, not the other way around? I.e. they released those stories to increase hype for Disneyland before it opened.


----------



## ksromack

wareagle57 said:


> What is the rule? I'm an AP but never been more than 7 days I don't think. It is 7 days active in a 30 day window or 7 PERIOD? I don't mind the limit, but clearly it should be lifted if you have a resort stay.
> 
> What I find ridiculous is that local APs who obviously are not going to book a stay have no shot at the newest rides (without constant refreshing). I wish Disney would give APs a limited number of FPs that they can book 70 days in advance. Maybe 3-5 per year.


I guess I had no idea about this.  We just became AP holders last fall and had a week long trip last December using them.  We have a week this May, a split stay in Aug/Sept consisting of 9 days, and a week in December.  Now I'm guessing when our FP time comes up in August I'm going to have trouble.  So even if you have resort stay you can only book 7 days worth of FPs?


----------



## Mzpalmtree

ksromack said:


> I guess I had no idea about this.  We just became AP holders last fall and had a week long trip last December using them.  We have a week this May, a split stay in Aug/Sept consisting of 9 days, and a week in December.  Now I'm guessing when our FP time comes up in August I'm going to have trouble.  So even if you have resort stay you can only book 7 days worth of FPs?


Your trips are probably far enough apart so that it doesn’t hurt you. My trips are less than 60 days apart each. Again, I have no idea if I will be limited in practice because people on the boards say the CM are frequently wrong about things and as long as my stays are onsite (which they are) I should be fine but I find it a bit of a concern that every time I call for absolutely anything when the CM see my trips on MDE they remind me about the 7 day FP limit and I became so angry about it because I saw NOTHING about it before I upgraded that I wrote an email about that to George K’s office which is why I spoke with a CM from there that just supported the elleged rule while admitting that it isn’t fair and that they get lots of complaints about it. I told them then and I mean it that this is one and done for us. We love Disney and enjoy our trips immensely but we will not be passholders again.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OSUZorba said:


> Wasn't a lot of that IP created to support the parks, not the other way around? I.e. they released those stories to increase hype for Disneyland before it opened.



Well, they had a lot of the fairy tale based movies for Fantasyland but not as much for other lands - though they did leverage what they had like Man on the Moon for Tomorrowland and the True Life Adventures for Adventureland, Davey Crocket for Frontierland, etc.

The most explicit case though is that they changed the name of the castle to be Sleeping Beauty Castle to promote the upcoming movie (believe it was originally going to be Cinderella Castle)

But anyone who things IP in the park is new is mistaken ... just now it seems that everything new is IP based

From what I have read/heard from various imagineers and insiders is that theoretically you can still get something non-IP in the parks if you propose it but it is just that much harder to get management to approve it as they need to see how cross-marketing and merchandising, etc. will work.  Much easier if you have an existing IP as part of it to support that.  

I think something like Expedition Everest could still be done as you have the storyline and the character to market with shirts and stuffed animals, etc. - just there would probably be plans to also create a movie or Disney+ series or something that went along with development of the ride


----------



## rteetz

I suggest we move on from this IP/Marvel discussion here. We have a thread for endgame and there are certainly other places to discuss IP in the parks further.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More 30th anniversary banners added ahead of DHS 30th

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photos-ev...e-featuring-muppets-mickey-minnie-and-more-2/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Magic Kingdom update 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/photo-rep...rowland-speedway-fresh-paint-merchandise-etc/


----------



## mickeyfanachey1999

MommaBerd said:


> So funny story - one of our local high school principals sent out a letter to parents telling them to tell their students to not spoil Endgame!
> 
> https://comicbook.com/marvel/amp/20...rs-warning-letter-georgia-lanier-high-school/




I heard that on the radio on the way in to work this morning.  That's funny stuff.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New in-room celebrations at Walt Disney World 

https://t.co/zmlEMvDh6d?amp=1


----------



## TheGayGeek

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New in-room celebrations at Walt Disney World
> 
> https://t.co/zmlEMvDh6d?amp=1



One of my 'magic moments' involves these in-room celebration items: picture husband and husband coming back from a very long day at the parks to our room at Saratoga Springs and suddenly we open the door to our room to find balloons and treats and a big Mickey bag and card on the bed. We open the card, surprised, and find the items aren't for us.

Worried that someone's going to miss out on their treat, we ring the front desk and they say they'll sort before ringing back shortly to say we can keep all the items and they'll send another package to the real 'birthday girl'!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Endgame on pace to beat Avatar as highest grossing film ever

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/04/29/ave...ethrone-avatar-with-3-billion-box-office.html


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Endgame on pace to beat Avatar as highest grossing film ever
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/04/29/ave...ethrone-avatar-with-3-billion-box-office.html


Disney dethroning Fox... err... itself. Guess it can't be mad


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney running a charity campaign with Make a Wish and Aladdin 

https://twitter.com/disney/status/1122882686761099266?s=21


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

wareagle57 said:


> What I find ridiculous is that local APs who obviously are not going to book a stay have no shot at the newest rides (without constant refreshing). I wish Disney would give APs a limited number of FPs that they can book 70 days in advance. Maybe 3-5 per year.



And we're not all local - we live 8 hours away, so I can't just keep trying for a Mine Train FP and hop over after work some random afternoon.  We haven't ridden Mine Train since September and have done two trips since.  I've learned some tricks to get some hard-to-gets, but I agree that APs should get like 1 FP for each of the hard-to-gets with the purchase of their AP.  Pandora, Toy Story Land, and 7DMT.  You might only get to ride it once in the year, but at least you'd get to ride it.  My 5 year old reminds me daily that we haven't gotten to do 7DMT in a long time.  Granted, the kid rode Everest 7 times in one day - five of those back-to-back, but we haven't ridden Mine Train in "FOREVER!"  

And don't get me started about how all the parties are against APs!  "You want to come to the Christmas Party?  Pay us $400 on top your thousand+ for 5 extra hours in the park with more tickets sold than ever before!"


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FrankieWinthrop said:


> And don't get me started about how all the parties are against APs! "You want to come to the Christmas Party? Pay us $400 on top your thousand+ for 5 extra hours in the park with more tickets sold than ever before!"



wait, how are the parties against APs?   people with day tickets have to pay extra as well - and for some parties there are AP discounts.

Maybe they could have a super AP that includes access to all the parties, but what you looking for - to be able to go to all of the hard ticket events for no extra charge b/c you have an AP?

(and I say this as someone who has an AP)


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Aladdin tickets are now on sale.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Classic Monsters are coming to Halloween Horror Nights 

https://twitter.com/thrillgeek/status/1122894873928118272

Test bed for Classic Monsters in the new park?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Permits filed for removal of walk around the world bricks

http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/permi...VmBYjSLinxsr-urSMVOZElJ3aKtiMNIspxv1uCscNMoxU


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, they had a lot of the fairy tale based movies for Fantasyland but not as much for other lands - though they did leverage what they had like Man on the Moon for Tomorrowland and the True Life Adventures for Adventureland, Davey Crocket for Frontierland, etc.
> 
> The most explicit case though is that they changed the name of the castle to be Sleeping Beauty Castle to promote the upcoming movie (believe it was originally going to be Cinderella Castle)
> 
> But anyone who things IP in the park is new is mistaken ... just now it seems that everything new is IP based
> 
> From what I have read/heard from various imagineers and insiders is that theoretically you can still get something non-IP in the parks if you propose it but it is just that much harder to get management to approve it as they need to see how cross-marketing and merchandising, etc. will work.  Much easier if you have an existing IP as part of it to support that.



This is very true, but much harder than before.

Even looking back to the Matterhorn, the first steel roller coaster in the world - built because Walt made a movie called "Third Man on the Mountain". IP based, but not really sold as such at the time.

But you hit the nail right on the head. "How do we sell an attraction?" They build a "Space Battle fully immersive attraction" that's exactly the same as the Rise of the Resistance without Star Wars - does it sell like Star Wars? Unlikely.

It's really a matter of feeding the beast - I think what we have to root for is good quality rides regardless of the IP. I always detest when people would say "I don't like Avatar" or "I don't like Star Wars".  A good ride, a successful ride, survives without the IP. Flights of Passage is a wonderful ride experience - whether you know a damn thing about Avatar or not.  I always go back to Splash Mountain - it got built because of the Song of the South IP, but today there's two generations now that have never seen Song of the South. Still immensely popular ride and great fun and not going anywhere.


----------



## splash327

Mzpalmtree said:


> I was just told as recently as last week by a CM from the AP line as well as a CM from George Kalogridis' office that the limit applies to non continuous onsite stays. Yes, I know in practice they could be wrong but it’s still stressful




This must be new, because the past three years I've been able to book fastpasses for my October stay and our stay over Thanksgiving.


----------



## Mzpalmtree

splash327 said:


> This must be new, because the past three years I've been able to book fastpasses for my October stay and our stay over Thanksgiving.


That’s why I say in practice this rule may not apply because others on the boards have said the same. The CM say it’s always been the case and have been telling me this even unsolicited. We won’t know what actually happens in practice for us until our next two FP windows open. Until then I guess I’ll just worry and get angry every time I call Disney. I don’t even bring it up anymore but on my last phone call to the AP line for something unrelated last week when the CM said “Oh you have a lot of trips booked...you know about the AP FP limit...” I was just like don’t even get me started...


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

Disneyland Update – Wow, Wow, Wow Weekend For Disneyland


----------



## chicagoshannon

splash327 said:


> This must be new, because the past three years I've been able to book fastpasses for my October stay and our stay over Thanksgiving.





Mzpalmtree said:


> That’s why I say in practice this rule may not apply because others on the boards have said the same. The CM say it’s always been the case and have been telling me this even unsolicited. We won’t know what actually happens in practice for us until our next two FP windows open. Until then I guess I’ll just worry and get angry every time I call Disney.



Yes it is new.  It started back in February when they started cancelling FP for people that cancelled resort stays.  Something they did with the software made it impossible to book more than 7 days even if you had a resort reservation for each trip.

I've hated the original rule since the beginning because we're out of state AP holders and when we come we stay about 2 weeks and not always on property.  It's a bummer for sure.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Dapper Day Style Stop Opens at Gardener's Terrace in Epcot at Walt Disney World


----------



## rteetz

Disney Rumor Round Up April 2019


----------



## Mzpalmtree

chicagoshannon said:


> Yes it is new.  It started back in February when they started cancelling FP for people that cancelled resort stays.  Something they did with the software made it impossible to book more than 7 days even if you had a resort reservation for each trip.
> 
> I've hated the original rule since the beginning because we're out of state AP holders and when we come we stay about 2 weeks and not always on property.  It's a bummer for sure.


Yes, that’s us too. We are not out of state but may as well be as we live about 7 hours away. We planned to take frequent onsite short trips while my daughter is out of school because it’s hard for us to plan one long trip. We do love Disney but are feeling like with the possibility of not having FP for all the days our upcoming trips it’s a bit less “magical.”


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

FrankieWinthrop said:


> And we're not all local - we live 8 hours away, so I can't just keep trying for a Mine Train FP and hop over after work some random afternoon.  We haven't ridden Mine Train since September and have done two trips since.  I've learned some tricks to get some hard-to-gets, but I agree that APs should get like 1 FP for each of the hard-to-gets with the purchase of their AP.  Pandora, Toy Story Land, and 7DMT.  You might only get to ride it once in the year, but at least you'd get to ride it.  My 5 year old reminds me daily that we haven't gotten to do 7DMT in a long time.  Granted, the kid rode Everest 7 times in one day - five of those back-to-back, but we haven't ridden Mine Train in "FOREVER!"
> 
> And don't get me started about how all the parties are against APs!  "You want to come to the Christmas Party?  Pay us $400 on top your thousand+ for 5 extra hours in the park with more tickets sold than ever before!"


 What's your limit on standby?


----------



## bookbabe626

chicagoshannon said:


> Yes it is new.  It started back in February when they started cancelling FP for people that cancelled resort stays.  Something they did with the software made it impossible to book more than 7 days even if you had a resort reservation for each trip.
> 
> I've hated the original rule since the beginning because we're out of state AP holders and when we come we stay about 2 weeks and not always on property.  It's a bummer for sure.



It's fixed if you have two or more non-continuous ONSITE stays within a 60 day period (or if you have split stays onsite).  We have confirmation from multiple people on the thread about the issue that they were able to book FPs for second stays as of the Easter weekend or thereabouts.

The 7 day rule for APs does still kick in if you have any offsite stays or even Disney Springs hotels stays.


----------



## Mzpalmtree

bookbabe626 said:


> It's fixed if you have two or more non-continuous ONSITE stays within a 60 day period.  We have confirmation from multiple people on the thread about the issue that they were able to book FPs for second stays as of the Easter weekend or thereabouts.
> 
> The 7 day rule for APs does still kick in if you have any offsite stays or even Disney Springs hotels stays.


Yes, I followed all those threads about it being fixed, however I am saying that AFTER it was reported as being fixed I spoke with a CM from George K’s office (4/23)  AND the AP line (4/25) who told me the 7 day limit for FP applies to non continuous stays even if onsite. I’ve said numerous times that I am not sure how it is working in practice but Disney is still touting this as the rule even at the highest level with APs


----------



## chicagoshannon

bookbabe626 said:


> It's fixed if you have two or more non-continuous ONSITE stays within a 60 day period (or if you have split stays onsite).  We have confirmation from multiple people on the thread about the issue that they were able to book FPs for second stays as of the Easter weekend or thereabouts.
> 
> The 7 day rule for APs does still kick in if you have any offsite stays or even Disney Springs hotels stays.



I'm glad it's fixed.  I guess I hadn't peeked at that thread in a couple of weeks.


----------



## SG131

chicagoshannon said:


> I'm glad it's fixed.  I guess I hadn't peeked at that thread in a couple of weeks.


The thread has actually been locked now since it was reported fixed by some people. I’m not sure if anyone had had issues since that time.


----------



## bookbabe626

Mzpalmtree said:


> Yes, I followed all those threads about it being fixed, however I am saying that AFTER it was reported as being fixed I spoke with a CM from George K’s office (4/23)  AND the AP line (4/25) who told me the 7 day limit for FP applies to non continuous stays even if onsite. I’ve said numerous times that I am not sure how it is working in practice but Disney is still touting this as the rule even at the highest level with APs



Sadly, I trust our compatriots here on the DIS and their real-life experiences far more than I do a phone CM, even if that CM is working in George K's office.

Yes, I could call the AP support line for answers, and Disney advertises that "perk" extensively, but I find the info here on the DIS to be far more accurate.


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> Disneyland Update – Wow, Wow, Wow Weekend For Disneyland



I think I gained 3 lbs just looking at the picture of that first milkshake.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney will live stream DHS 30th anniversary moment

https://bit.ly/2J3Pt55


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Phil Lord and Chris Miller developing Marvel TV universe with Sony 

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/l...arvel-tv-series-nine-figure-sony-deal-1205614


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

3 day passes for d23 sold out.

Wow, that was quick.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Foodie guide to Villains After Hours

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...rs-at-magic-kingdom-park-tickets-now-on-sale/


----------



## rteetz




----------



## dina444444

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> 3 day passes for d23 sold out.
> 
> Wow, that was quick.


They sold out around this time two years ago if I remember correctly.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Could the Russo’s join Lucasfilm for a Star Wars film?

https://screenrant.com/star-wars-future-movie-directors-joe-anthony-russo/


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Could the Russo’s join Lucasfilm for a Star Wars film?
> 
> https://screenrant.com/star-wars-future-movie-directors-joe-anthony-russo/



I'd approve of this. They obviously know action and how to do character growth moments and can throw comedy in there very nicely.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

dina444444 said:


> They sold out around this time two years ago if I remember correctly.



Very well could be. I was thinking it was later, but I remember I got my tickets early on so I probably wasn't paying much attention.


----------



## jade1

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'd approve of this. They obviously know action and how to do character growth moments and can throw comedy in there very nicely.



Same. With their success heck yea.


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

TheMaxRebo said:


> wait, how are the parties against APs?   people with day tickets have to pay extra as well - and for some parties there are AP discounts.
> Maybe they could have a super AP that includes access to all the parties, but what you looking for - to be able to go to all of the hard ticket events for no extra charge b/c you have an AP?
> (and I say this as someone who has an AP)



What I mean is, for people without APs, they can buy a party ticket for about the same amount as another day in the park.  With that, they get in at 4 for regular hours, then get the extra stuff from 7-midnight. That is reasonable. For APs, who've already paid up front for their year's admission, it means another $406 for my family of 4 for the exclusive 7-midnight party time that we wouldn't have access to as APs.  The discount on the Christmas party this year is only $5.  In pricing a trip for December, our go-to off site condo is $460 for five nights.  I can't justify $406 for 5 hours when I could use almost that same amount and do a whole other off-site trip!  Especially since more and more people are saying the parties are way more crowded than they have been in the past. I felt that way about last year's Halloween Party.  I think we'll be saving parties or other ticketed events (if we do them) for years when we don't have APs.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

https://chipandco.com/three-day-tickets-d23-expo-2017-sold-274315/

Ok I stopped being lazy and looked up d23 3 day tickets in 2017. This article says they sold out July 5, but that one day Saturday had sold out before.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FrankieWinthrop said:


> What I mean is, for people without APs, they can buy a party ticket for about the same amount as another day in the park.  With that, they get in at 4 for regular hours, then get the extra stuff from 7-midnight. That is reasonable. For APs, who've already paid up front for their year's admission, it means another $406 for my family of 4 for the exclusive 7-midnight party time that we wouldn't have access to as APs.  The discount on the Christmas party this year is only $5.  In pricing a trip for December, our go-to off site condo is $460 for five nights.  I can't justify $406 for 5 hours when I could use almost that same amount and do a whole other off-site trip!  Especially since more and more people are saying the parties are way more crowded than they have been in the past. I felt that way about last year's Halloween Party.  I think we'll be saving parties or other ticketed events (if we do them) for years when we don't have APs.



ok, then not really the party that is the issue, more the extra time you get in early that you don't need a park day ticket for if you only have the hard ticket event.  Which, obviously is not something extra to those already with APs ... that I could see and maybe they should offer bigger discounts to those with APs then


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS/VIDEO*

Creating ‘Wonderful World of Animation’ for Disney’s Hollywood Studios


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Classic Monsters are coming to Halloween Horror Nights
> 
> https://twitter.com/thrillgeek/status/1122894873928118272
> 
> Test bed for Classic Monsters in the new park?


VERY into this


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> I know a poster here was talking about it as they got the offer but now BlogMickey is reporting about the offer that enables guests to book advance FPs across up to 3 different parks on the same day
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/speci...e-fastpass-across-multiple-parks-in-same-day/


I received an email with a code, but when I clicked the ink and entered the info it said the info didn't match what they had.


----------



## only hope

FrankieWinthrop said:


> What I mean is, for people without APs, they can buy a party ticket for about the same amount as another day in the park.  With that, they get in at 4 for regular hours, then get the extra stuff from 7-midnight. That is reasonable. For APs, who've already paid up front for their year's admission, it means another $406 for my family of 4 for the exclusive 7-midnight party time that we wouldn't have access to as APs.  The discount on the Christmas party this year is only $5.  In pricing a trip for December, our go-to off site condo is $460 for five nights.  I can't justify $406 for 5 hours when I could use almost that same amount and do a whole other off-site trip!  Especially since more and more people are saying the parties are way more crowded than they have been in the past. I felt that way about last year's Halloween Party.  I think we'll be saving parties or other ticketed events (if we do them) for years when we don't have APs.



The discount they give for passholders is ridiculously small, especially taking into consideration we don’t get an extra three hours. The AP discount should be close to what the military discount tickets are. I’d even be ok with them limiting it to one heavily discounted ticket per passholder per party season. Then they could please (more) passholders, give us a real benefit, but not have too high a percentage of tickets sold at such a “low” price.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

only hope said:


> The discount they give for passholders is ridiculously small, especially taking into consideration we don’t get an extra three hours. The AP discount should be close to what the military discount tickets are. I’d even be ok with them limiting it to one heavily discounted ticket per passholder per party season. Then they could please (more) passholders, give us a real benefit, but not have too high a percentage of tickets sold at such a “low” price.



I agree - there are small things they could do to really benefit passholder without totally crushing the system

I think you idea of getting into one party per season at like 50% off or something (maybe have it not valid on Halloween, etc) is reasonable ... also think they should do something for FP like give you 1 anytime/any ride FP per month or like 5 per year or something - just to make getting on new rides more doable (maybe have it not valid first month a ride is open or something)

Things like that I think k would go a long way and not totally destroy their system


----------



## wareagle57

TheMaxRebo said:


> I agree - there are small things they could do to really benefit passholder without totally crushing the system
> 
> I think you idea of getting into one party per season at like 50% off or something (maybe have it not valid on Halloween, etc) is reasonable ... also think they should do something for FP like give you 1 anytime/any ride FP per month or like 5 per year or something - just to make getting on new rides more doable (maybe have it not valid first month a ride is open or something)
> 
> Things like that I think k would go a long way and not totally destroy their system



I've always pushed the idea of a small number of early bookings or anytime FP per year, but I also really like the idea someone else mentioned earlier of getting 1 FP per year for the newest rides. Would spread it out and keep someone from using them all on FoP or the Star Wars rides when it opens. X number of anytimes would be easiest, but don't those always exclude the in demand rides?


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

only hope said:


> I’d even be ok with them limiting it to one heavily discounted ticket per passholder per party season. Then they could please (more) passholders, give us a real benefit, but not have too high a percentage of tickets sold at such a “low” price.



This!  That would keep folks from getting just one AP per family for discounts and allowing those of us who actually pay for APs for our whole family the ability to buy a deep discounted ticket for each of us to attend.  With DS about to hit the 3yo paid mark, extra things x 4 are getting further out of reach.  Disney doesn't care about this, though.  They've got our money as APs and they don't NEED us to come to extra events because other people are already buying them out.


----------



## jlundeen

Well, if they could make a FAMILY AP I think that would be a good direction.

The way it is now, if you buy one AP you get extras like memory maker and parking, (I think - I always use the DME so I'm not sure).  But if you buy one for each member of the family, does each member really need memory maker and parking?

Why not have a discount for multiples like families and give 1 set of the extra benefits, .... then also offer better discounts on the tours, parties, etc.  And a few anytime FPs would really sweeten the deal!


----------



## jknezek

You guys have great suggestions, but all would require extensive IT work to make it happen. Given the state of Disney's IT, it's basically held together with duct tape, glue, and hope, especially the FP+ system which was grafted on top of all kinds of legacy programming, I think Disney is seriously constrained in HOW they would do these things. In other words, even if they wanted to, it would be prohibitively expensive because they have cheeped out on IT architecture for decades.


----------



## Firebird060

jlundeen said:


> Well, if they could make a FAMILY AP I think that would be a good direction.
> 
> The way it is now, if you buy one AP you get extras like memory maker and parking, (I think - I always use the DME so I'm not sure).  But if you buy one for each member of the family, does each member really need memory maker and parking?
> 
> Why not have a discount for multiples like families and give 1 set of the extra benefits, .... then also offer better discounts on the tours, parties, etc.  And a few anytime FPs would really sweeten the deal!



Although I like this idea,  the question for Disney is  why should they do a family AP?  For one they would have to change how tickets are applied to accounts on the backend, so there is big cost in association with them doing that, and second if people are already buying  APs as they are for each member in the family and paying the premium why would Disney want to offer a family service in which I assume most people would argue they would want to pay less for because they are getting only one photo pass and one free parking.  So if Disney charges less for this then the argument would be that more people would opt for the Disney Family AP,  which means yes they could do more trips in a year but AP holders tend on average to spend less while there if they know they can just come back in a couple of months or weeks.  People who buy APs yes love Disney but they also tend to buy them and take advantage of the discounts on rooms, merch and dinning. This is a potential reduction of revenue for Disney,  Disney APs and I would say even DVC members tend to "reduce" the amount of money per person that Disney theoretically could make.  This is why I think you have seen Disney slowly roll back the Perks of DVC members as well as substantially increase the Price of DVC ownership and maintenance,  the amount of time it takes to "break even" on a DVC is much longer then when DVC first started, and Disney has been increasing the Price of APs on a regular basis.

This is why I think that Disney will never offer a Family AP, if anything I think we are more likely to see a reduction of perks on current APs and even larger increases in Prices the closer we get to the big WDW 50th celebration


----------



## rteetz

I suggest we take the AP discussion elsewhere. 

As for that special pin code offer we do have a separate thread to further discuss that.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jlundeen said:


> Well, if they could make a FAMILY AP I think that would be a good direction.
> 
> The way it is now, if you buy one AP you get extras like memory maker and parking, (I think - I always use the DME so I'm not sure).  But if you buy one for each member of the family, does each member really need memory maker and parking?
> 
> Why not have a discount for multiples like families and give 1 set of the extra benefits, .... then also offer better discounts on the tours, parties, etc.  And a few anytime FPs would really sweeten the deal!



yup - that is why we just get one AP for our family ... but if they had a family AP we might look into it

I'd also like to see a family MaxPass out at Disneyland since not everyone in my family needs the photopass benefit that comes with MaxPass and paying an extra $50/day for my family to use it is a lot extra

Edit: just saww Rteetz request to stop this chatter ... sorry - consider it now stopped


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Celebrate the 30th Anniversary of Disney’s Hollywood Studios with 30 Photos from Disney PhotoPass Service


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Celebrate the 30th Anniversary of Disney’s Hollywood Studios with 30 Photos from Disney PhotoPass Service


I wish they would continue some of these things at least through the month of May.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Hollywood Studios 4/30/19 (Small Tram Loop Changes, New Anniversary Banners, Fancy Nancy, ETC.)


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Tomorrowland Update

http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/photo...eme-arrives-in-tomorrowland-at-magic-kingdom/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More permit images on how the MK entrance will look

http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/new-permits-reveal-modified-magic-kingdom-entrance-experience/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

The Story of 'Olu - A New Friend at the Aulani Resort


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More permit images on how the MK entrance will look
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/new-permits-reveal-modified-magic-kingdom-entrance-experience/



Wonder if that change to the walkway but the monorail has to do with the smoking section


----------



## rteetz

Started a thread with some news on upcoming road changes to the MK area

Magic Kingdom World Drive pond and future road changes


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS - New tram stops and security screening area nearing completion at Disney's Hollywood Studios


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Media presentation going on about Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railway at DHS

This will be the sign for it on the Chinese Theater:


and this short is the inspiration for the attraction:


----------



## rteetz

*NEWS
*
New Table Service Dining coming to Toy Story Land!

https://twitter.com/thedis/status/1123254850014339073?s=21


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> *NEWS
> *
> New Table Service Dining coming to Toy Story Land!
> 
> https://twitter.com/thedis/status/1123254850014339073?s=21



I wonder where they have room for it?


----------



## rteetz

Iowamomof4 said:


> I wonder where they have room for it?


That's my question. I am guessing near the entrance to the land.


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


> *NEWS
> *
> New Table Service Dining coming to Toy Story Land!
> 
> https://twitter.com/thedis/status/1123254850014339073?s=21


Name is Roundup Rodeo BBQ. Will be an expansion to current land near entrance sign.


----------



## SG131

rteetz said:


> Name is Roundup Rodeo BBQ. Will be an expansion to current land near entrance sign.


I think the theming in Toy Story Land is really cute despite the wear and tear, I'm excited to see an expansion here!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *NEWS
> *
> New Table Service Dining coming to Toy Story Land!
> 
> https://twitter.com/thedis/status/1123254850014339073?s=21


Does anyone sense this being a character meal where this will be the only chance to meet our favorite Toy Story characters?


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Does anyone sense this being a character meal where this will be the only chance to meet our favorite Toy Story characters?


I feel if that was the case they would have said that in the announcement. I could be wrong though.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Disney’s Riviera Resort 4/30/19 Construction Update (Scaffolding Removed, Roof Work, and Pool Details)


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
A look at DHS 30 merchandise 

https://twitter.com/thedis/status/1123265732035469317?s=21


----------



## rteetz

Pins for the 30th

https://twitter.com/thedis/status/1123266161221799937?s=21


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

Media just got a sneak peak at SWGE


----------



## tlmadden73

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Does anyone sense this being a character meal where this will be the only chance to meet our favorite Toy Story characters?


My hope would be that Or that they would make a restaurant big enough where those poor characters could have an indoor home. Maybe it will be an expansion to the land (with M&G, an actual store and the restaurant).


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Media presentation going on about Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railway at DHS
> 
> This will be the sign for it on the Chinese Theater:
> View attachment 398095
> 
> and this short is the inspiration for the attraction:



Guess it was too much to hope that they would have based it on the potatoland episode.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *NEWS
> *
> New Table Service Dining coming to Toy Story Land!
> 
> https://twitter.com/thedis/status/1123254850014339073?s=21



wow, that was unexpected - pretty cool!   Well, for those of you that wanted more shade in the land ... here ya go!  Just, it will cost you $44.95/person


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Media just got a sneak peak at SWGE



Big Fat Panda just did an "immediate reaction" video and said in his mind they topped Pandora as far as immersion.  Didn't make him cry or anything but did add that they didn't get to see the Millennium Falcon


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> My hope would be that Or that they would make a restaurant big enough where those poor characters could have an indoor home. Maybe it will be an expansion to the land (with M&G, an actual store and the restaurant).



I was thinking a meet and greet associated with it - sort of like Beast at BOG - moreso that standard Character Meal


----------



## BigRed98

Iowamomof4 said:


> I wonder where they have room for it?





rteetz said:


> That's my question. I am guessing near the entrance to the land.



It’s going in the space on the right next to woody at the entrance. There’s some backstage space right there, that’s covered by foliage right now. I’m curious if they will bring the woodys roundup theming that was supposed to come before they cut it from the initial project.


----------



## dina444444

*News
*
Feel the Force at Disneyland Resort with Special May the 4th Celebrations


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BigRed98 said:


> It’s going in the space on the right next to woody at the entrance. There’s some backstage space right there, that’s covered by foliage right now. I’m curious if they will bring the woodys roundup theming that was supposed to come before they cut it from the initial project.



No sure what those buildings are in that area but maybe using them?


----------



## wareagle57

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Does anyone sense this being a character meal where this will be the only chance to meet our favorite Toy Story characters?



I kind of hope not. One of the things I love about TSL is how you can't walk through there without running into Woody, Jessie, Buzz and the Army Men. It's one of the few places in WDW where it feels like they have roaming characters like in Disneyland. I'd imagine if they had character dining, they'd cut down on the roaming characters.

Of course this is coming from someone who doesn't really like to actually meet the characters. I just like to see them. But the Buzz line has almost always seemed very manageable. Not so much for Woody and Jessie. While it probably is a bug, not a feature, I like that they don't have a dedicated queue area like they used to and you can just see them. It adds to the immersiveness of the land.


----------



## BigRed98

TheMaxRebo said:


> No sure what those buildings are in that area but maybe using them?
> 
> View attachment 398168



I’m not 100% sure what the purpose of those buildings are but that’s where the TSR is going.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> No sure what those buildings are in that area but maybe using them?
> 
> View attachment 398168


Yes that’s where it is going. Those buildings are old bungalows from the studio days.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New treats at Magic Kingdom

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2019/04/magic-kingdom-park-foodie-news-april-2019/


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

Disney Parks blog on the new restaurant 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-toy-story-land-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## DISnewjersey

rteetz said:


> Disney Parks blog on the new restaurant
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-toy-story-land-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/



I’m guessing an opening sometime in 2020 ?


----------



## Gusey

I know there is a lot of WDW news, but Phantom Manor soft opened today after a 16 month refurb. Here are a few updates to the ride which look great:
Foyer Effects: https://twitter.com/ED92live/status/1123255394086924288
Stretching Room Update: https://twitter.com/ED92live/status/1123259480173576192
Loading Area Update: https://twitter.com/ED92live/status/1123259842007900161
Corridor Portraits: https://twitter.com/ED92live/status/1123261254980685825
Melanie in the doom buggy: https://twitter.com/ED92live/status/1123285005520785408


----------



## firefly_ris

Gusey said:


> I know there is a lot of WDW news, but Phantom Manor soft opened today after a 16 month refurb. Here are a few updates to the ride which look great:
> Foyer Effects: https://twitter.com/ED92live/status/1123255394086924288
> Stretching Room Update: https://twitter.com/ED92live/status/1123259480173576192
> Loading Area Update: https://twitter.com/ED92live/status/1123259842007900161
> Corridor Portraits: https://twitter.com/ED92live/status/1123261254980685825
> Melanie in the doom buggy: https://twitter.com/ED92live/status/1123285005520785408




I've never been to DLP and don't know much about this ride, but is that Vincent Prices voice? If so, that's awesome.


----------



## rteetz

firefly_ris said:


> I've never been to DLP and don't know much about this ride, but is that Vincent Prices voice? If so, that's awesome.


It is his voice. They brought his voice back as part of this refurb.


----------



## Firebird060

Excited to be riding Phantom Manor in June.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Vader Immortal launches May 21st!

https://twitter.com/ilmxlab/status/1123290951839932416?s=21


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor
*
New black box attraction in the works for DHS?

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/rumorblac...in-development-for-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## JETSDAD

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> New black box attraction in the works for DHS?
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/rumorblac...in-development-for-disneys-hollywood-studios/



I'm not a huge fan of screen rides but kind of like the idea of being update/change the ride to keep it fresh.


----------



## SG131

JETSDAD said:


> I'm not a huge fan of screen rides but kind of like the idea of being update/change the ride to keep it fresh.


Same here, I definitely don't want disney to go too screen heavy like Universal.  But this has some interesting potential.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JETSDAD said:


> I'm not a huge fan of screen rides but kind of like the idea of being update/change the ride to keep it fresh.





SG131 said:


> Same here, I definitely don't want disney to go too screen heavy like Universal.  But this has some interesting potential.



agreed - this seems like a really good use of that technology - change it up or even have some "randomized" elements to it


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> New black box attraction in the works for DHS?
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/rumorblac...in-development-for-disneys-hollywood-studios/



This seems like something they could update, but probably won't.

Wasn't TSMM supposed to have updates to it's screen as well?


----------



## SaintsManiac

I am all for as many new attractions as HS can hold. Nice to see my favorite getting lots of love.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Wasn't TSMM supposed to have updates to it's screen as well?


Yep they touted the ability to have holiday versions and what not.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> This seems like something they could update, but probably won't.
> 
> Wasn't TSMM supposed to have updates to it's screen as well?




That would be cool if it had a number of games and then it would be randomized as to which ones you get


----------



## rteetz

Article on today's SWGE preview

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/tra...tars-wars-land-first-look-20190430-story.html


----------



## rteetz

One more announcement is coming tomorrow.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

VIDEO: Phantom Manor at Disneyland Paris Reopens After 16 Months of Refurbishment


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Pandora Utility Suit Figure Arrives at Windtraders in Disney’s Animal Kingdom


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> New black box attraction in the works for DHS?
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/rumorblac...in-development-for-disneys-hollywood-studios/


No thanks.

EDIT: I do agree anything new in HS is a plus but that said they are already using Sunset Showcase this way at this point so I don't really want another space like that. That said, I am waiting to hear a Star Tours replacement and idk there is a lot of other things that the park could use, especially when EPCOT is also supposed to get a big black box space essentially with what Play Pavilion sounds like.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
This new phone case looks pretty awesome

http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/photos-new-walt-disney-world-iconic-road-sign-phone-case/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

review-photos-flamingo-cupcake-debuts-at-disneys-animal-kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

#DisneyParksLIVE: Watch a Special Disney Junior Live Stream this Friday, May 3 at 10:20 a.m. PT from Disney California Adventure Park


----------



## rteetz

Iger showing a photo from inside SWGE 

https://twitter.com/robertiger/status/1123412228932161536?s=21


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News
*
Wonderful World of Animation makes its debut at Disney's Hollywood Studios this evening!


----------



## OSUZorba

JETSDAD said:


> I'm not a huge fan of screen rides but kind of like the idea of being update/change the ride to keep it fresh.


This has been the the promise behind screen rides since the 1980s, so far I don't think any have really followed through, with the exception of Star Tours.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> Wonderful World of Animation makes its debut at Disney's Hollywood Studios this evening!


Not really a fan of this one.  Odd transitions, strange music choices and arrangements.  I feel like they could’ve put together something much better here. 

Part of my problem might be that I compare everything to Celebrate the Magic which I thought was awesome and always brought a little tear to my eye.


----------



## Iowamomof4

SouthFayetteFan said:


> Not really a fan of this one.  Odd transitions, strange music choices and arrangements.  I feel like they could’ve put together something much better here.
> 
> Part of my problem might be that I compare everything to Celebrate the Magic which I thought was awesome and always brought a little tear to my eye.


I got bored and quit watching after about 4:30.


----------



## rteetz

SouthFayetteFan said:


> Not really a fan of this one.  Odd transitions, strange music choices and arrangements.  I feel like they could’ve put together something much better here.
> 
> Part of my problem might be that I compare everything to Celebrate the Magic which I thought was awesome and always brought a little tear to my eye.


Well I think maybe another issue for people is expectations. This is a Pre-Show not a nighttime spectacular. It’s before Star Wars and is mainly projections. I do like that they added a bit of pyro and fire which movie magic didn’t have. Also the lasers and lights have an added effect. On top of that they go through 90 years of animation. Steamboat Willie through Toy Story 4. For what it is I think it looks pretty good but will reserve major judgement until I see it in person.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SouthFayetteFan said:


> Not really a fan of this one.  Odd transitions, strange music choices and arrangements.  I feel like they could’ve put together something much better here.
> 
> Part of my problem might be that I compare everything to Celebrate the Magic which I thought was awesome and always brought a little tear to my eye.



I thought it was ok - started out good but then got a bit random.  Wish there was more older stuff and went more chronologically and featured things from the Silly Symphonies and things like that

As a preshow o thought it was fun though - did like the fireworks and lazers at the end


----------



## rteetz

Happy 30th anniversary to Hollywood Studios!


----------



## firefly_ris

I do like that Emporers New Groove finally got some attention in there, and I think I saw a 4 second clip from poor old Oliver and Company, ha.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Full line of DHS 30th merchandise 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/photos-fu...ary-merchandise-makes-its-big-premiere-today/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Reminder - new rules go into effect today: no smoking in parks, limit to stroller size, no loose ice, etc.

hopefully no issues - but extra positive vibes to CMs who may have some extra challenges today!

Looks like they are handing out pamphlets with the new information:


----------



## SG131

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Full line of DHS 30th merchandise
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/photos-fu...ary-merchandise-makes-its-big-premiere-today/


I'm wondering if there is any hope of seeing some of this merch still in stock on Friday.  I love the hat.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

For those interested, live stream for MGM/Hollywood Studios 30th Anniversary Celebration (stream starts at 9:55am EST)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

watching the cavalcade makes me wish DHS had a regular parade every day .... I know it isn't everyone's favorite park but when MGM/DHS is at its best I think it is an amazing park


----------



## Tiki Birdland

TheMaxRebo said:


> live stream for MGM/Hollywood Studios 30th Anniversary Celebration


Glad to see this online. Will be playing this back later at home!


----------



## mollmoll4

TheMaxRebo said:


> watching the cavalcade makes me wish DHS had a regular parade every day .... I know it isn't everyone's favorite park but when MGM/DHS is at its best I think it is an amazing park



It would be great if they would make something like this more regular... as long as they had the pacing down better. This parade is painfully slow! I can't believe they are bringing the characters down essentially one at a time.


----------



## Iowamomof4

A new logo?? THAT was the "big announcement"??


----------



## mollmoll4

New logo for Hollywood Studios...

https://twitter.com/WDWNT/status/1123593670475825152

....Oof.


----------



## rteetz

Iowamomof4 said:


> A new logo?? THAT was the "big announcement"??


Yep...

Rather bland too if you ask me.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mollmoll4 said:


> New logo for Hollywood Studios...
> 
> https://twitter.com/WDWNT/status/1123593670475825152
> 
> ....Oof.




well, matches the theming of the park now: heavy on the Hollywood ... light on the Studios

but yeah, Disney is the king of making small things seem like a huge deal


----------



## JaxDad

Iowamomof4 said:


> A new logo?? THAT was the "big announcement"??


It's big to them, because they probably grossly overpaid for it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mollmoll4 said:


> It would be great if they would make something like this more regular... as long as they had the pacing down better. This parade is painfully slow! I can't believe they are bringing the characters down essentially one at a time.




Seemed like it was set up for the live stream so they could cover each one - but even that was slow for that as they covered the "stunt show" element twice as a direct repeat

I think they were just stretching it out to be as long, timewise, as possible


----------



## mollmoll4

rteetz said:


> Yep...
> 
> Rather bland too if you ask me.



Strikingly bland. Ironic that they added characters but took all the character out of the logo itself.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mollmoll4 said:


> Strikingly bland. Ironic that they added characters but took all the character out of the logo itself.



I actually like the logo they have been using on the merch for the 30th ... feels like they could have just used like the logo on the ornament on the right as the regular logo for the park and it would better


----------



## Cinderumbrella

TheMaxRebo said:


> I actually like the logo they have been using on the merch for the 30th ... feels like they could have just used like the logo on the ornament on the right as the regular logo for the park and it would better



I agree. The new logo is awful


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> Yep...
> 
> Rather bland too if you ask me.


It's "clean" like the style is now (like say at World of Disney).. rather than the "garish" style of the 80s and 90s. *shrug*

And like someone else mentioned above .. it emphasizes Hollywood and de-emphasizes Studios .. which the park is really NOTHING about anymore. (Well except that outdated Indiana Jones Stunt show)


----------



## Phicinfan

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> New black box attraction in the works for DHS?
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/rumorblac...in-development-for-disneys-hollywood-studios/


Cool, so this will be the Marvel attraction start with Dr. Strange and then add Marvel characters as they force Uni to give up those rights........





Yes all this is a Joke...Please don't pass this around as a rumor.....


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Buzz Lightyear Wishables

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ches-at-disneyland-walt-disney-world-resorts/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
How the new logo will look on the archway 

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/05/disney-unveils-all-new-disneys.html?m=1


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Poster given to guests upon existing DHS today

I am down on the logo but have to give them credit here, I really like this poster


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Poster given to guests upon existing DHS today
> 
> I am down on the logo but have to give them credit here, I really like this poster
> 
> View attachment 398341


Agreed I like that poster.


----------



## hakepb

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> How the new logo will look on the archway
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/05/disney-unveils-all-new-disneys.html?m=1


The poster looks cool.  
The Hollywood logo with characters popping out makes me think of the Animaniacs theme song.


----------



## rteetz

A look at the SWGE costumes as part of the celebration today

https://twitter.com/thedis/status/1123599779097870337?s=21


----------



## firefly_ris

Not a fan of the logo. The font should have been more like the 30th anniversary, stuck with the Old Hollywood aesthetic which still matches the front portion of the park. It's just bland.


----------



## The Pho

tlmadden73 said:


> And like someone else mentioned above .. it emphasizes Hollywood and de-emphasizes Studios .. which the park is really NOTHING about anymore. (Well except that outdated Indiana Jones Stunt show)



Well Star Tours and Muppet Vision are both still studio themed, Indy doesn’t stand alone yet.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Pho said:


> Well Star Tours and Muppet Vision are both still studio themed, Indy doesn’t stand alone yet.



I don't really see Star Tours as being showing you a working studio the way Indy does so not sure I would include that.  Muppet Vision sort of does, but just looks like the old Muppet Show to me more than bringing you behind the scenes of how the Muppets are filmed or something

If anything, I'd say the Launch Bay is more like old Studios with showing your props used in movies and stuff like that


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I don't really see Star Tours as being showing you a working studio the way Indy does so not sure I would include that.  Muppet Vision sort of does, but just looks like the old Muppet Show to me more than bringing you behind the scenes of how the Muppets are filmed or something
> 
> If anything, I'd say the Launch Bay is more like old Studios with showing your props used in movies and stuff like that


The outside of Star Tours is studio themed. The ride itself not so much.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I don't like the new logo.

It's too busy.

Should be simple and clean.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I don't like the new logo.
> 
> It's too busy.
> 
> Should be simple and clean.


Busy? That I don’t understand. It is rather simple and boring to me.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> Busy? That I don’t understand. It is rather simple and boring to me.



I think the 3 characters make it busy.

To me, a logo should be something simple. Think of McDonald's M and Coca Cola.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I think the 3 characters make it busy.
> 
> To me, a logo should be something simple. Think of McDonald's M and Coca Cola.


For a Disney logo this is pretty simple. By that none of the park logos have ever been simple and not busy. I’m sure they’ll have different versions of it too with different characters or no characters at all.


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> I don't really see Star Tours as being showing you a working studio the way Indy does so not sure I would include that.  Muppet Vision sort of does, but just looks like the old Muppet Show to me more than bringing you behind the scenes of how the Muppets are filmed or something
> 
> If anything, I'd say the Launch Bay is more like old Studios with showing your props used in movies and stuff like that





rteetz said:


> The outside of Star Tours is studio themed. The ride itself not so much.



Precisely.  The entrance of the ride presents itself as a film set, so it’s a film set you’re walking into and experiencing.  So studio themed.   Muppets are shooting a movie the same as Indy.  Indy has a heavier and more direct leaning into the theme but they all still have the elements of it.  

Launch Bay is different.  It’s not themed as a studio, but it’s still movie themed in the same way Great Movie Ride’s queue was and that One Mans Dream is.  Showcasing stuff from film production, but not the production itself.


----------



## Brocktoon

*NEWS*

https://ew.com/tv/2019/05/01/hulu-ghost-rider-helstrom-series/

Hulu's working on some of the 'darker' Marvel IPs with upcoming *Ghost Rider* (using ABC's SHIELD version) and *Helstrom *(Based on Marvel's Daimon and Satana Hellstrom characters)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Permit filing suggests 11 acre expansion to the Magic Kingdom parking lot


----------



## OSUZorba

TheMaxRebo said:


> watching the cavalcade makes me wish DHS had a regular parade every day .... I know it isn't everyone's favorite park but when MGM/DHS is at its best I think it is an amazing park


They already have a parade like every 45 minutes. just because it is short and repetitive doesn't mean they don't have one .


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> How the new logo will look on the archway
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/05/disney-unveils-all-new-disneys.html?m=1


I don't care for the logo by itself, but on the Poster and Arch I think it looks good.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> The outside of Star Tours is studio themed. The ride itself not so much.



fair point - I'll give you the queue with being able to see the back side of the AT-AT, etc.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OSUZorba said:


> They already have a parade like every 45 minutes. just because it is short and repetitive doesn't mean they don't have one .



yeah, by "regular" I mean a real, more traditional parade - not the stormtrooper march


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> For a Disney logo this is pretty simple. By that none of the park logos have ever been simple and not busy. I’m sure they’ll have different versions of it too with different characters or no characters at all.



at the end of the little commercial they show it without any characters.  Also seen one with just colored circles


----------



## TheGayGeek

I think the first O in Hollywood should be the silhouette of the Millennium Falcon from above (I know it wouldn't be a perfect circle).


----------



## sherlockmiles

Cinderumbrella said:


> I agree. The new logo is awful



I like the new logo......but I'm still partial to the Mickey water Tower and the sorcerer's hat....


----------



## Mattimation

The new logo is fine - very minimalist, which is clearly the direction Disney wants to be going in right now. The characters look very copy-and-pasted, but I can see them rotating those characters out with others regularly so maybe that's why. What I'm confused about is them keeping the name - didn't they make a big deal a year or two ago about how it would be Hollywood Studios through the end of 2018, and then have a new name by 2020? Something like "Disney's Cinemagic Land" or something like that?


----------



## Mr. Mickey

mollmoll4 said:


> New logo for Hollywood Studios...
> 
> https://twitter.com/WDWNT/status/1123593670475825152
> 
> ....Oof.



Wow it’s bad


----------



## gberg

rteetz said:


> It is his voice. They brought his voice back as part of this refurb.


Cake meet icing!  Going to DLP for the first time in Sept. and it's not a question of "if" but "how many times" I visit Phantom Manor!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

MAY Burger of the Month at The Edison at Disney Springs


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Mother's Day 2019 at Walt Disney World


----------



## tlmadden73

The Pho said:


> Well Star Tours and Muppet Vision are both still studio themed, Indy doesn’t stand alone yet.


Neither of them is about "making of movies" besides the look of the entrance of Star Tours looking like a movie set prop .. (which is now lost .. because the park isn't about the making of movies anymore, so now it just seems like Disney just went cheap on the creation of that facade.  (even though us veterans know the reason it is like that).

Basically DHS has turned into Islands of Adventure (they even use the "let your _adventure_ begin" tag line now) ... without the islands.
Which is fine .. they should have done something like this with this park like 10 years ago. The "making of movies" theme had short legs anyway -- it was cool one time through, but after you learned about the "magic" of movie making -- it just wasn't exciting to repeat - unless they kept filming shows/movies/cartoons there (which they didn't for very long).


----------



## rteetz

*News*

*First Look: Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge Lands on the New Disney twenty-three*


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Tron supports starting to go up

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/first...ins-for-tron-roller-coaster-at-magic-kingdom/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Tron supports starting to go up
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/first...ins-for-tron-roller-coaster-at-magic-kingdom/




will be fun to see an attraction go up that isn't entirely inside a show building - also, I think, potential for it to see some rapid progress once they really get going


----------



## rteetz

*News*

new-tiki-room-and-d-lish-rain-essentials-coming-soon-to-walt-disney-world-and-disneyland


----------



## chicagoshannon

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> new-tiki-room-and-d-lish-rain-essentials-coming-soon-to-walt-disney-world-and-disneyland


I need that tiki umbrella!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Alan Bergman and Alan Horn Add New Roles at The Walt Disney Company


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Hires Former Goldman Sachs Executive Michael Cerda as Disney+ VP of Product


----------



## rteetz

*News*

20th Century Fox Television Offers New Deal to Amy Holden Jones


----------



## OKW Lover

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Alan Bergman and Alan Horn Add New Roles at The Walt Disney Company


Interesting that they finally named a person to John Lassiter's old job.


----------



## rteetz

OKW Lover said:


> Interesting that they finally named a person to John Lassiter's old job.


Kind of surprised Horn took that position unless its just temporary as there has been talk of him retiring.


----------



## crazy4wdw

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I don't like the new logo.



Me either.  Mickey Mouse should be in the first "O", remember Disney, it all started with a mouse, not a droid!


----------



## ksromack

TheMaxRebo said:


> watching the cavalcade makes me wish DHS had a regular parade every day .... I know it isn't everyone's favorite park but when MGM/DHS is at its best I think it is an amazing park


@Max Rebo I was just going to say this!  I loved the parade at DHS and  the old one at AK too.  I feel a parade would be a decent people suck at DHS too.....draw some folks away from SWGE.


----------



## ksromack

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Poster given to guests upon existing DHS today
> 
> I am down on the logo but have to give them credit here, I really like this poster
> 
> View attachment 398341


This poster gives me an idea for an awesome scrapbook page that will be in my 2019 Disney scrapbook!



rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> new-tiki-room-and-d-lish-rain-essentials-coming-soon-to-walt-disney-world-and-disneyland


Gosh, I love the Tiki Room!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

review-genie-wish-granted-donut-at-magic-kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update*

photos-smoking-ban-and-stroller-restrictions-now-in-place-at-walt-disney-world


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Ron Howard in talks to make Willow sequel for Disney+

https://variety.com/2019/tv/news/ron-howard-willow-disney-series-1203202706/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Toy Story Mania! Merchandise Pop-Up Shop Coming to Disney's Hollywood Studios


----------



## Kbosch

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Ron Howard in talks to make Willow sequel for Disney+
> 
> https://variety.com/2019/tv/news/ron-howard-willow-disney-series-1203202706/



This is my favorite news ever!! Love that movie so much.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

rteetz said:


> *Photo update*
> 
> photos-smoking-ban-and-stroller-restrictions-now-in-place-at-walt-disney-world



Personally I think this area at HS is a horrible idea. The ones that used to be inside the park were easy to avoid. This is exactly where the line backs up to and past while waiting in line for the Friendship Boats at park close. We used the boats a lot when we stayed at Beach Club and will use them again this year. Can you imagine families with small children or people sensitive to smoke standing right there for 20 minutes?  I can't see this area staying very long.


----------



## rteetz

Jimmy Mouse said:


> Personally I think this area at HS is a horrible idea. The ones that used to be inside the park were easy to avoid. This is exactly where the line backs up to and past while waiting in line for the Friendship Boats at park close. We used the boats a lot when we stayed at Beach Club and will use them again this year. Can you imagine families with small children or people sensitive to smoke standing right there for 20 minutes?  I can't see this area staying very long.
> 
> View attachment 398444


Yeah I was surprised and not thrilled when I saw this as the location for DHS.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

Jimmy Mouse said:


> Personally I think this area at HS is a horrible idea. The ones that used to be inside the park were easy to avoid. This is exactly where the line backs up to and past while waiting in line for the Friendship Boats at park close. We used the boats a lot when we stayed at Beach Club and will use them again this year. Can you imagine families with small children or people sensitive to smoke standing right there for 20 minutes?  I can't see this area staying very long.
> 
> View attachment 398444


Could they have possibly picked a worse spot for this??  Welcome to DHS to all our friends paying lots of money to stay at BC/YC/BW - here’s a nice cloud of smoke...


----------



## splash327

SouthFayetteFan said:


> Could they have possibly picked a worse spot for this??  Welcome to DHS to all our friends paying lots of money to stay at BC/YC/BW - here’s a nice cloud of smoke...



There were people smoking in that spot two weeks ago when I was there and waiting for the boat.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

splash327 said:


> There were people smoking in that spot two weeks ago when I was there and waiting for the boat.


The difference now is that this is the ONLY smoking spot at the entire park.  A few people vs every person at DHS who wants to smoke may bring an unfortunately different result.


----------



## soniam

Jimmy Mouse said:


> Personally I think this area at HS is a horrible idea. The ones that used to be inside the park were easy to avoid. This is exactly where the line backs up to and past while waiting in line for the Friendship Boats at park close. We used the boats a lot when we stayed at Beach Club and will use them again this year. Can you imagine families with small children or people sensitive to smoke standing right there for 20 minutes?  I can't see this area staying very long.
> 
> View attachment 398444



I saw that and let out a groan. I am unfortunately one of those people that is sensitive to cigarette smoke We are planning on staying at BWI on our next trip. I might just walk instead of waiting for the boat.


----------



## SG131

Jimmy Mouse said:


> Personally I think this area at HS is a horrible idea. The ones that used to be inside the park were easy to avoid. This is exactly where the line backs up to and past while waiting in line for the Friendship Boats at park close. We used the boats a lot when we stayed at Beach Club and will use them again this year. Can you imagine families with small children or people sensitive to smoke standing right there for 20 minutes?  I can't see this area staying very long.


I can’t figure out what they were thinking with this. Even if the friendship boat line isn’t backed up. Every SINGLE person riding the boats will have to pass through what will be a pretty big smoking area since it’s the only one! It’s like at pop where half the resort has to walk past it to get to the food court!!


----------



## rteetz

Cast preview info for SWGE


----------



## soniam

SG131 said:


> I can’t figure out what they were thinking with this. Even if the friendship boat line isn’t backed up. Every SINGLE person riding the boats will have to pass through what will be a pretty big smoking area since it’s the only one! It’s like at pop where half the resort has to walk past it to get to the food court!!



Plus, the smell is going to be in everyone's hair and on their clothes. They will take it with them onto the boat. Those boats are already kind of stuffy, since they are enclosed


----------



## Scoobie

Mattimation said:


> The new logo is fine - very minimalist, which is clearly the direction Disney wants to be going in right now. The characters look very copy-and-pasted, but I can see them rotating those characters out with others regularly so maybe that's why. What I'm confused about is them keeping the name - didn't they make a big deal a year or two ago about how it would be Hollywood Studios through the end of 2018, and then have a new name by 2020? Something like "Disney's Cinemagic Land" or something like that?


Please.... No..... I'm glad they didn't change the name. All their possibilities (that we know of) were sooooo bad. Although, I still call it MGM by accident on occasion. I can't handle another name change!


----------



## SaraJR

I am excited about the smoking ban but agree the HS studio spot is awful


----------



## ksromack

Jimmy Mouse said:


> Personally I think this area at HS is a horrible idea. The ones that used to be inside the park were easy to avoid. This is exactly where the line backs up to and past while waiting in line for the Friendship Boats at park close. We used the boats a lot when we stayed at Beach Club and will use them again this year. Can you imagine families with small children or people sensitive to smoke standing right there for 20 minutes?  I can't see this area staying very long.
> 
> View attachment 398444





SouthFayetteFan said:


> The difference now is that this is the ONLY smoking spot at the entire park.  A few people vs every person at DHS who wants to smoke may bring an unfortunately different result.


That has always been the smoking area but you are right....now it's the ONLY smoking area.


----------



## evlaina

Not sure if this counts as News, but I saw this on Facebook this morning, a Signature Celebration Package at CRT:

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/cinderella-royal-table-package/


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

That tiki room umbrella is amazing. Hope it's still there in the fall.


----------



## SaintsManiac

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> That tiki room umbrella is amazing. Hope it's still there in the fall.




I'm not getting my hopes up. Every single time they release something I want it's gone by the time I get there.


----------



## gwynne

soniam said:


> Plus, the smell is going to be in everyone's hair and on their clothes. They will take it with them onto the boat. Those boats are already kind of stuffy, since they are enclosed


Exactly.  So gross.
It's almost like they are trying to discourage folks from using the friendship boats. 
On busy days, there will be a line of folks waiting for the boat that runs right through the the only DHS smoker's area. That's going to be a mess.


----------



## tlmadden73

evlaina said:


> Not sure if this counts as News, but I saw this on Facebook this morning, a Signature Celebration Package at CRT:
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/cinderella-royal-table-package/


I dont keep up on the pricing .. but this seems like this is just a reservation for CRT plus a Fireworks dessert party --- bundled together at a cost greater than if you got each one individually?

Am I missing some detail this package gives you? I would love to do something special for my daughters 3rd birthday, but that cost is pretty darn high.


----------



## Mzpalmtree

tlmadden73 said:


> I dont keep up on the pricing .. but this seems like this is just a reservation for CRT plus a Fireworks dessert party --- bundled together at a cost greater than if you got each one individually?
> 
> Am I missing some detail this package gives you? I would love to do something special for my daughters 3rd birthday, but that cost is pretty darn high.


That’s exactly what I thought as my DD has requested CRT for her bday meal as well. It looks like the standard CRT meal plus an alcoholic or specialty beverage, a dessert box of Cinderella themed treats, reserved HEA viewing...it also promises some “surprises” but I can’t see what would justify the upcharge. It is available (at least on our dates) for premium dinner dining times that were not available to us when we booked bright and early at 180+ so maybe they see value in that but I guess I’ll just stick with our crummy lunch time, lol.


----------



## tlmadden73

Mzpalmtree said:


> That’s exactly what I thought as my DD has requested CRT for her bday meal as well. It looks like the standard CRT meal plus an alcoholic or specialty beverage, a dessert box of Cinderella themed treats, reserved HEA viewing...it also promises some “surprises” but I can’t see what would justify the upcharge. It is available (at least on our dates) for premium dinner dining times that were not available to us when we booked bright and early at 180+ so maybe they see value in that but I guess I’ll just stick with our crummy lunch time, lol.


That is they only benefit I see, Reservations are available for this package for my dates in October, where JUST the dinner is not.  Still .. not worth it I guess.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> I dont keep up on the pricing .. but this seems like this is just a reservation for CRT plus a Fireworks dessert party --- bundled together at a cost greater than if you got each one individually?
> 
> Am I missing some detail this package gives you? I would love to do something special for my daughters 3rd birthday, but that cost is pretty darn high.



Well, it mentions meeting Prince Charming as well and the other small things mentioned (the box of treats, etc.) and other surprises.   

it reminds me a bit of that Princess Experience they started at Napa Rose that was even more expensive than this, but from the reviews made it seem like you got some really great personal character interaction and a number of decent surprises.  Not trying to say that totally justifies the $ or not, but at least with that one it seemed like they tried to provide some unique elements to it - so if that is present here, along with dinner in the Castle and the fireworks viewing, then I can see justifying the cost

My first question is what does this mean for regular booking of the fireworks dessert party?  Are these people just added in to that crowd?  Are their separate sections?  Will the regular dessert party not be offered the nights this package is offered?

My second question is, how much extra up charge is it if they include one of those Cinderella Ponies they now have at WDW?


----------



## Moliphino

Jimmy Mouse said:


> Personally I think this area at HS is a horrible idea. The ones that used to be inside the park were easy to avoid. This is exactly where the line backs up to and past while waiting in line for the Friendship Boats at park close. We used the boats a lot when we stayed at Beach Club and will use them again this year. Can you imagine families with small children or people sensitive to smoke standing right there for 20 minutes?  I can't see this area staying very long.
> 
> View attachment 398444



The MK one is not much better, right in the path to most of the bus stops.


----------



## firefly_ris

tlmadden73 said:


> I dont keep up on the pricing .. but this seems like this is just a reservation for CRT plus a Fireworks dessert party --- bundled together at a cost greater than if you got each one individually?
> 
> Am I missing some detail this package gives you? I would love to do something special for my daughters 3rd birthday, but that cost is pretty darn high.



Souvenir glasses and menus?

This would cost my family $907.... !!

[eta] It seems like a lot of food to me as well, you get an app before dinner, the full dinner, then a box of treats, then after that you're expected to take part in the spread at the dessert party -- I feel like by then I'd be too full to eat any or more than 1 choice at the dessert party... maybe not though, I guess it depends on how close together all of this occurs.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Baby Grace is the newest addition at Animal Kingdom ... a healthy baby western lowland gorilla

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2019/05/theres-a-new-baby-gorilla-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## sherlockmiles

SaintsManiac said:


> I'm not getting my hopes up. Every single time they release something I want it's gone by the time I get there.



I know.  I also immediately liked the umbrella....I think it'll be a hot item....but maybe by the Fall they will have restocked.....


----------



## mikepizzo

I know I'm a day late on the logo news but my thoughts anyways (that no one asked for or care about)



mollmoll4 said:


> New logo for Hollywood Studios...
> 
> https://twitter.com/WDWNT/status/1123593670475825152
> 
> ....Oof.



I've determined why I personally dislike this one.  It doesn't have to do with the fact that there are characters in the logo...it has to do with the fact that all the characters are their own style.  Live action BB-8, Cartoon Mickey, CGI Woody...it's all over the place.  The font/logo itself is quite boring and a bit lazy, but the differences in the characters style really make it seem even lazier.  They couldn't even be bothered to think of a way to bring those three different mediums together.  It was...'What pictures do we have...ok...photoshop those into the O's and call it a day.'



TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Poster given to guests upon existing DHS today
> 
> I am down on the logo but have to give them credit here, I really like this poster
> 
> View attachment 398341



That post works for the same reason the above logo doesn't.  Because all the different characters from the different IPs are represented in the same style, which brings cohesion to the design.



TheMaxRebo said:


> at the end of the little commercial they show it without any characters.  Also seen one with just colored circles
> 
> View attachment 398360



This logo is boring, but fine.  Much less "offensive" (for lack of a better word) than the one with the characters in the O's.

*EDIT:
*
With my virtually zero graphic design skills I took a stab at it myself.  I'm not saying this is not lazy, but at least it's somewhat cohesive.



*EDIT EDIT:
*
Changed my design a bit because I forgot to invert BB-8 correctly lol


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, it mentions meeting Prince Charming as well and the other small things mentioned (the box of treats, etc.) and other surprises.
> 
> it reminds me a bit of that Princess Experience they started at Napa Rose that was even more expensive than this, but from the reviews made it seem like you got some really great personal character interaction and a number of decent surprises.  Not trying to say that totally justifies the $ or not, but at least with that one it seemed like they tried to provide some unique elements to it - so if that is present here, along with dinner in the Castle and the fireworks viewing, then I can see justifying the cost
> 
> My first question is what does this mean for regular booking of the fireworks dessert party?  Are these people just added in to that crowd?  Are their separate sections?  Will the regular dessert party not be offered the nights this package is offered?
> 
> My second question is, how much extra up charge is it if they include one of those Cinderella Ponies they now have at WDW?



Speaking of up charges, I'd pay quite a bit for pictures with baby Lily in front of the castle like that.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Celebrate Star Wars Day (a.k.a.: May the 4th be with you) with deals on star wars games, merchandise, and more

Also a few special things:
- Commemorative pin (Not a huge pin person but this one is pretty cool)
- Special t-shirts available for the entire family
- Guests who also make a purchase at a local Disney store on May 4 will receive a free _Star Wars: The Phantom Menace _poster.

https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/celebrate...eals-on-star-wars-games-merchandise-and-more/



Also, I assume anyone who is interested already knows about the new Lego Set release of the Tantive IV coming out and the bonus set of the micro scene of the battle on Hoth free with any $75 star wars lego purchase.  Plus double lego VIP points


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Speedway work continues 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/photos-to...ets-fresh-paint-in-preparation-for-reopening/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Costumes allowed in Disneyland Paris for May 4th

https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/guests-wi...sneyland-paris-in-costume-this-star-wars-day/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New 2020 itineraries for Adventures by Disney

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...folio-for-2020/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q3wo0425190009A


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

mikepizzo said:


> I know I'm a day late on the logo news but my thoughts anyways (that no one asked for or care about)
> 
> 
> 
> I've determined why I personally dislike this one.  It doesn't have to do with the fact that there are characters in the logo...it has to do with the fact that all the characters are their own style.  Live action BB-8, Cartoon Mickey, CGI Woody...it's all over the place.  The font/logo itself is quite boring and a bit lazy, but the differences in the characters style really make it seem even lazier.  They couldn't even be bothered to think of a way to bring those three different mediums together.  It was...'What pictures do we have...ok...photoshop those into the O's and call it a day.'
> 
> 
> 
> That post works for the same reason the above logo doesn't.  Because all the different characters from the different IPs are represented in the same style, which brings cohesion to the design.
> 
> 
> 
> This logo is boring, but fine.  Much less "offensive" (for lack of a better word) than the one with the characters in the O's.
> 
> *EDIT:
> *
> With my virtually zero graphic design skills I took a stab at it myself.  I'm not saying this is not lazy, but at least it's somewhat cohesive.
> 
> View attachment 398493


I actually love your logo.  LOL!


----------



## tarak

soniam said:


> I saw that and let out a groan. I am unfortunately one of those people that is sensitive to cigarette smoke We are planning on staying at BWI on our next trip. I might just walk instead of waiting for the boat.



That’s my thought as well. My dad was a three pack a day smoker and now that I’m no longer around it, I have no tolerance at all.  My kids can’t stand it when we go to NYC and walk through someone’s cloud of smoke.


----------



## MommaBerd

RE: The CRT/HEA/Dessert Party package, the viewing area for these guests will be in the other hub garden, in front of Casey’s. So that area will now no longer be accessible to “regular” guests.


----------



## wareagle57

MommaBerd said:


> RE: The CRT/HEA/Dessert Party package, the viewing area for these guests will be in the other hub garden, in front of Casey’s. So that area will now no longer be accessible to “regular” guests.



I knew it was too good to last. I wish I had taken advantage of this spot more than I did.


----------



## mikepizzo

MommaBerd said:


> RE: The CRT/HEA/Dessert Party package, the viewing area for these guests will be in the other hub garden, in front of Casey’s. So that area will now no longer be accessible to “regular” guests.



We caught the fireworks there in April (burned our hands pretty bad)...jk.

The spot we grabbed in that little area was terrible.  I tried to tell my aunt, sister, and cousin that it would be much better to grab a spot at the train station but my cousin wanted to be in the hub.  Not only was there a bush that seemed almost strategically placed to block the entire castle and fireworks, but then a man who was easily 6'3" had his child on his shoulders and stood right at the front of everyone sitting down.  I legit didn't think the man was going to make it out of the park alive.


----------



## j2thomason

tarak said:


> That’s my thought as well. My dad was a three pack a day smoker and now that I’m no longer around it, I have no tolerance at all.  My kids can’t stand it when we go to NYC and walk through someone’s cloud of smoke.


I agree! Walking through smoke as a non-smoker is not magical at all! I think they should move the smoking area next to the bathrooms by the bus loop at every park (coke machines at AK). That way all of the smokers know where it is located at each park.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

For those interested in Disneyland’s Galaxy’s Edge, here are the instructions for the reservations that open at 10am PST this morning:

https://twitter.com/disneyparks/status/1123965774274748427?s=21


----------



## TheMaxRebo

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> For those interested in Disneyland’s Galaxy’s Edge, here are the instructions for the reservations that open at 10am PST this morning:
> 
> https://twitter.com/disneyparks/status/1123965774274748427?s=21




I thought this line in the article is interesting: "During the reservation period, access to the experiences in _Star Wars_: Galaxy’s Edge will be subject to capacity." ... so does that mean during your time if the line is too long you wouldn't be able to ride the Falcon attraction?  Or at the very least means you might not get into the Cantina or the shops that you want?


----------



## sachilles

I can't help but to wonder if the friendship docks might move as part of the skyliner project. Both international gateway and DHS are having some extensive security upgrades. Where the bag check is moving at DHS, I'm wondering what is going on there. The smoking area is a head scratcher unless of course the boat dock is going to move.


----------



## Iowamomof4

With the exception of @mikepizzo 's experience, is the other garden area typically a good spot to grab for fireworks? Or have people started staking it out really early now?


----------



## mikepizzo

Iowamomof4 said:


> With the exception of @mikepizzo 's experience, is the other garden area typically a good spot to grab for fireworks? Or have people started staking it out really early now?



For what it's worth there probably are good spots there, we just didn't get one.  We were kind of in the corner. 

Also, depending where you are sitting in that garden area you may have people blocking your view that are standing outside of the garden area.  They cannot stand right up against the garden fence because that is a walkway, but they are standing in front of you and you will more than likely be sitting down (since that's the point of grabbing a spot with the turf, right?)


----------



## JETSDAD

We normally watch the fireworks from that garden and have great views.  I wouldn't necessarily expect to be able to sit down though.  Sometimes it works out such that most people sit but other times everyone ends up standing.


----------



## Iowamomof4

JETSDAD said:


> We normally watch the fireworks from that garden and have great views.  I wouldn't necessarily expect to be able to sit down though.  Sometimes it works out such that most people sit but other times everyone ends up standing.



I don't mind standing at all, I like getting to be a bit separated from the general sea of humanity though. I'm sure it still gets a bit crowded in the garden area, but if I can have a few inches of personal space, that would be great.


----------



## JETSDAD

Iowamomof4 said:


> I don't mind standing at all, I like getting to be a bit separated from the general sea of humanity though. I'm sure it still gets a bit crowded in the garden area, but if I can have a few inches of personal space, that would be great.



We usuallly try to get at the back so that we can choose to sit or to lean against the rail....we usually get there a bit early (like 30-45 minutes), grab a seat, then I'll go get churros or something as a snack.  In December we had a group of 7 of us for a MVMCP night and we had plenty of room and I believe people stayed seated for the most part.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Here’s How to Make a Reservation to Visit _Star Wars_: Galaxy’s Edge at Disneyland Park Between May 31 and June 23, 2019


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS, VIDEO: New Baby Gorilla is the Latest Addition to the Animal Kingdom Family


----------



## Firebird060

I never sit for the fireworks,  even after a long day with alot of steps, I am also 6'5 I am sure I have made many a ground sitter unhappy


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Here’s How to Make a Reservation to Visit _Star Wars_: Galaxy’s Edge at Disneyland Park Between May 31 and June 23, 2019



I don't want to waste bandwidth frivolously trying to book to see...but this is going to book up pretty fast, right? I mean, these are gone before the end of the day don't you think?


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> I don't want to waste bandwidth frivolously trying to book to see...but this is going to book up pretty fast, right? I mean, these are gone before the end of the day don't you think?


Opening day will surely be gone before the end of the day. I don’t know if I would expect every day from May 31-June 23rd to fill up instantly.


----------



## TheGayGeek

rteetz said:


> Opening day will surely be gone before the end of the day. I don’t know if I would expect every day from May 31-June 23rd to fill up instantly.



The fact that guests have to bring government issue photo ID is a bit much in my opinion. I know we're "travelling to another world" but I shouldn't need my passport!


----------



## rteetz

TheGayGeek said:


> The fact that guests have to bring government issue photo ID is a bit much in my opinion. I know we're "travelling to another world" but I shouldn't need my passport!


Not really different than some other reservations Disney has. The ID is just to make sure you are the person on the reservation. APs are also supposed to have their ID with their AP in order to receive discounts and such so it shouldn't be a big deal.


----------



## Mrs. W

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New 2020 itineraries for Adventures by Disney
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...folio-for-2020/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q3wo0425190009A



I wish I could like this post more than once. I love the new itineraries.


----------



## The Pho

TheGayGeek said:


> The fact that guests have to bring government issue photo ID is a bit much in my opinion. I know we're "travelling to another world" but I shouldn't need my passport!


If they didn’t require it, half the reservations would be on eBay.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Construction walls up at Tortunga Tavern - though no rehab is scheduled appears something going on

https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/photos-wa...tavern-in-adventureland-at-the-magic-kingdom/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Not really different than some other reservations Disney has. The ID is just to make sure you are the person on the reservation. APs are also supposed to have their ID with their AP in order to receive discounts and such so it shouldn't be a big deal.



Though Interesting it says all guests 18 and over not just the person who made the reservation ... Wonder if they will track everyone who comes in and limit everyone to just 1 visit during the initial weeks (unless you have a room reservation of course)


----------



## fatmanatee

TheMaxRebo said:


> I thought this line in the article is interesting: "During the reservation period, access to the experiences in _Star Wars_: Galaxy’s Edge will be subject to capacity." ... so does that mean during your time if the line is too long you wouldn't be able to ride the Falcon attraction?  Or at the very least means you might not get into the Cantina or the shops that you want?


Yes to both, especially given time limits. Think they're just going to keep politely reminding people that this is going to be insane and weird and not to expect to hit everything (I really would hope that everyone gets to ride the Falcon, and I think they will, but who knows how bad it'll be until we get to opening day).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mrs. W said:


> I wish I could like this post more than once. I love the new itineraries.



Egypt would be amazing to do with ABD

Would love to do an ABD one of these days - just out of our budget at the moment


----------



## TheMaxRebo

fatmanatee said:


> Yes to both, especially given time limits. Think they're just going to keep politely reminding people that this is going to be insane and weird and not to expect to hit everything (I really would hope that everyone gets to ride the Falcon, and I think they will, but who knows how bad it'll be until we get to opening day).



Sort of hope they give you a pass or sub-timeslot for riding the Falcon so that is even more organized for that and you can allocate your time towards other things (even if you can't get to everything you know what how much time you have for non-ride things)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> I don't want to waste bandwidth frivolously trying to book to see...but this is going to book up pretty fast, right? I mean, these are gone before the end of the day don't you think?



WDW NT just tweeted that May 31 and June 1 slots are all gone


----------



## dina444444

TheMaxRebo said:


> WDW NT just tweeted that May 31 and June 1 slots are all gone


When I got in first go around only the first slot was gone on 5/31. Few minutes later on second go around only last slot was still there for 5/31 and for 6/1 at least the 8a slot was gone. And before I get yelled at I’m going with a group and used another persons login in our group for the second one.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> WDW NT just tweeted that May 31 and June 1 slots are all gone


June 2nd and 3rd also gone.


----------



## Mr. Drauer

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Construction walls up at Tortunga Tavern - though no rehab is scheduled appears something going on
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/photos-wa...tavern-in-adventureland-at-the-magic-kingdom/


they told us on Sunday that it was closing for refurbishment - it was not open but there were CM there directing everyone to the Outpost if you wanted food.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> June 2nd and 3rd also gone.



OK - probably not everything gone in one day - but I bet by Sunday it will all be gone.


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


> June 2nd and 3rd also gone.


4th now gone.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

For what it’s worth, when I was on, around 10:10, literally everything after June 3 was wide open, which was fairly  encouraging


----------



## TheMaxRebo

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> For what it’s worth, when I was on, around 10:10, literally everything after June 3 was wide open, which was fairly  encouraging



That is good - and if they really are limiting people to one slot that should help.  Obviously getting there for the first days is a priority for everyone, and especially media/bloggers to "be the first" with the coverage


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


> 4th now gone.


June 5th and 8th now gone.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Everything through June 8 is now gone, with very limited availability on any other weekends


----------



## MommaBerd

TheMaxRebo said:


> Sort of hope they give you a pass or sub-timeslot for riding the Falcon so that is even more organized for that and you can allocate your time towards other things (even if you can't get to everything you know what how much time you have for non-ride things)



This is my thought exactly!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Meet Duke Caboom in Toy Story TV spot

https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/video-mee...e-caboom-in-this-new-tv-spot-for-toy-story-4/


----------



## rteetz

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Everything through June 8 is now gone, with very limited availability on any other weekends


9th and 10th now gone.


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


> 9th and 10th now gone.


14-16th gone.


----------



## rteetz

Only 18-20th left.


----------



## mollmoll4

rteetz said:


> Only 18-20th left.



Nothing left now. (I just clicked the reservation link out of curiosity)

ETA: This is what the page says:

*General Reservations Are No Longer Available*
*Reservations Are Still Available with a Disneyland Resort Hotel Stay*
At this time, the only way to secure a reservation to visit Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge at Disneyland Park between May 31 and June 23, 2019 is to stay at a Disneyland Resort hotel. Guests staying at a Disneyland Resort hotel on those dates will receive a designated reservation to access Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge during their stay.*
You can also visit Disneyland Park after June 23, 2019, when reservations will not be required to access Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge.**


----------



## rteetz

mollmoll4 said:


> Nothing left now. (I just clicked the reservation link out of curiosity)
> 
> ETA: This is what the page says:
> 
> *General Reservations Are No Longer Available*
> *Reservations Are Still Available with a Disneyland Resort Hotel Stay*
> At this time, the only way to secure a reservation to visit Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge at Disneyland Park between May 31 and June 23, 2019 is to stay at a Disneyland Resort hotel. Guests staying at a Disneyland Resort hotel on those dates will receive a designated reservation to access Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge during their stay.*
> You can also visit Disneyland Park after June 23, 2019, when reservations will not be required to access Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge.**


That was quicker than I expected.


----------



## mollmoll4

rteetz said:


> That was quicker than I expected.



It's really amazing, but I'm not surprised. If anything I'm surprised it took almost 2 hours.

I'd be really curious to know what the actual number of reservations they allowed was. How many people had to log into that site within the last 2 hours to snag a month's worth of theme park land capacity (excluding hotel guests) so quickly?


----------



## rteetz

mollmoll4 said:


> It's really amazing, but I'm not surprised. If anything I'm surprised it took almost 2 hours
> 
> I'd be really curious to know what the actual number of reservations they allowed was. How many people had to log into that site within the last 2 hours to snag a month's worth of theme park land capacity (excluding hotel guests) so quickly.


Yeah that’s the big question here. How many are in each slot.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
May 4th merchandise 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...y-world-resort/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q3wo0425190013A


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Taste the force at Disneyland May 4th

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...and-park/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q2wo0307190313190002C


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Wow, those went so fast I didn't even have time to say

It's the final countdown.

Disappointing


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> That was quicker than I expected.



SO I was right to begin with - all gone today. This doesn't surprise me. (Not everyone was going to immediately go for Day 1 - so while the early days disappeared first, the other days were all going away at the same time.) I really wonder if Disney will extend the "reservation" days. I would bet they weren't thinking it would go this fast either.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> SO I was right to begin with - all gone today. This doesn't surprise me. (Not everyone was going to immediately go for Day 1 - so while the early days disappeared first, the other days were all going away at the same time.) I really wonder if Disney will extend the "reservation" days. I would bet they weren't thinking it would go this fast either.


Went much smoother than I thought it would too.


----------



## crvetter

rteetz said:


> Went much smoother than I thought it would too.


Yeah they seemed to be using the same system they have utilized for Moonlight Magic events for DVC. Everyone on before 10AM is randomly assigned a spot in line and after 10AM you just join the line. Lets them handle their server load better because everyone isn't trying to logon right at 10AM exactly. What I found odd was they didn't tell you your place in line or countdown like they do for Moonlight Magic. Though perhaps this was purposeful so you had no idea to gauge how many spaces they are giving out.


----------



## The Pho

The Pho said:


> If they didn’t require it, half the reservations would be on eBay.



That didn’t take long.  Reservations up for sale.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/283462953725

Edit:  slightly different though, it’s actually selling a spot on this person’s Hotel Reservation to get onto their Galaxy’s Edge reservation.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

The Pho said:


> That didn’t take long.  Reservations up for sale.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/283462953725


How is that going to work with the ID requirement?

The person who reserved it which I'm assuming is the eBay seller is supposed to show ID when showing up, as is everyone on the reservation. Are the reservation names allowed to be changed after they are reserved?


----------



## Grumpy6264

They have a reservation at a Disney Hotel and it says that the purchaser would be added to their hotel reservation.


----------



## skier_pete

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> How is that going to work with the ID requirement?
> 
> The person who reserved it which I'm assuming is the eBay seller is supposed to show ID when showing up, as is everyone on the reservation. Are the reservation names allowed to be changed after they are reserved?



The person has a room booked, so he said he would add the persons name to the room reservation. This actually isn't selling one of the on-line reservation. I agree that this will be a tricky sell, though I imagine there must be a way to change the names. Not every person that made a resrvation will definitely have the ability to do this.

They could probably make SW:GE reservation for 6 months and it would run out in a day.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Grumpy6264 said:


> They have a reservation at a Disney Hotel and it says that the purchaser would be added to their hotel reservation.





********** said:


> The person has a room booked, so he said he would add the persons name to the room reservation. This actually isn't selling one of the on-line reservation. I agree that this will be a tricky sell, though I imagine there must be a way to change the names. Not every person that made a resrvation will definitely have the ability to do this.
> 
> They could probably make SW:GE reservation for 6 months and it would run out in a day.



Thank you both. I was on my phone earlier and didn't open the eBay listing which I see now has that information lol.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Limited-Time Lion King Dining Experience Coming to Jiko – The Cooking Place at Disney’s Animal Kingdom Lodge


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Customization Coming to Disney Princess Enchanted Collection Subscription Boxes


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Strawberry Mickey Milkshake at Auntie Gravity’s Galactic Goodies in the Magic Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Emotional Whirlwind update

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/photo...action-coming-to-disney-california-adventure/


----------



## rteetz




----------



## danikoski

mikepizzo said:


> I know I'm a day late on the logo news but my thoughts anyways (that no one asked for or care about)
> 
> 
> 
> I've determined why I personally dislike this one.  It doesn't have to do with the fact that there are characters in the logo...it has to do with the fact that all the characters are their own style.  Live action BB-8, Cartoon Mickey, CGI Woody...it's all over the place.  The font/logo itself is quite boring and a bit lazy, but the differences in the characters style really make it seem even lazier.  They couldn't even be bothered to think of a way to bring those three different mediums together.  It was...'What pictures do we have...ok...photoshop those into the O's and call it a day.'
> 
> 
> 
> That post works for the same reason the above logo doesn't.  Because all the different characters from the different IPs are represented in the same style, which brings cohesion to the design.
> 
> 
> 
> This logo is boring, but fine.  Much less "offensive" (for lack of a better word) than the one with the characters in the O's.
> 
> *EDIT:
> *
> With my virtually zero graphic design skills I took a stab at it myself.  I'm not saying this is not lazy, but at least it's somewhat cohesive.
> 
> View attachment 398493
> 
> *EDIT EDIT:
> *
> Changed my design a bit because I forgot to invert BB-8 correctly lol
> 
> View attachment 398508



That logo is great! Disney should hire you...instead, they probably spent an obscene amount of money having a contractor design it for them...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Peter Mayhew has passed away


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Peter Mayhew has passed away
> 
> View attachment 398603


Just saw. Sad news.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Just saw. Sad news.



Definitely sad - but also time to celebrate a life well lived and someone who clearly left his mark on the world and won't soon be forgotten


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Peter Mayhew has passed away
> 
> View attachment 398603


This is very sad news. He definitely left a legacy by creating arguably one of the most popular characters in any movie franchise.


----------



## FredQc

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Limited-Time Lion King Dining Experience Coming to Jiko – The Cooking Place at Disney’s Animal Kingdom Lodge



I hope this "limited-time" activity will be very limited in time...  I do love the quiet and relaxing atmosphere of Jiko, it is even one reason why I feel OK to pay this amount of money for a dinner there. I can't say that I am very excited by this news. Not sure how Jiko's base of customers will appreciate.


----------



## rteetz

FredQc said:


> I hope this "limited-time" activity will be very limited in time...  I do love the quiet and relaxing atmosphere of Jiko, it is even one reason why I feel OK to pay this amount of money for a dinner there. I can't say that I am very excited by this news. Not sure how Jiko's base of customers will appreciate.


I don’t think this will get people rushing out to Jiko. Certainly it will get some. I looked at the menu for it and it’s not that appealing to me so I decided no. So I think this is just a prix fixe menu for a limited time while Lion King is doing its movie run.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FredQc said:


> I hope this "limited-time" activity will be very limited in time...  I do love the quiet and relaxing atmosphere of Jiko, it is even one reason why I feel OK to pay this amount of money for a dinner there. I can't say that I am very excited by this news. Not sure how Jiko's base of customers will appreciate.





rteetz said:


> I don’t think this will get people rushing out to Jiko. Certainly it will get some. I looked at the menu for it and it’s not that appealing to me so I decided no. So I think this is just a prix fixe menu for a limited time while Lion King is doing its movie run.



Yes like it is just an option along with regular dinner menu - and having a special prefixe I think is a nice option

Not sure about the musician part - they could probably skip that


----------



## ksromack

TheMaxRebo said:


> Egypt would be amazing to do with ABD
> 
> Would love to do an ABD one of these days - just out of our budget at the moment


I just cant see ever being able to afford the ABD trips.  They are bunches higher than the Rick Steve's tours we take (although airfare isnt included in RS tours) and we get all admissions and private guides included (and tips are not allowed).


----------



## rteetz

Statements from those at Lucasfilm and Star Wars

https://www.starwars.com/news/peter-mayhew


----------



## only hope

Peter's death makes me even more grateful for the chances I had at SWW over the years to see and meet him. He was such a nice guy.


----------



## saskdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Peter Mayhew has passed away
> 
> View attachment 398603



Horrible news. Made me a little glassy eyed reading that.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTO REPORT: Downtown Disney District 5/2/19 (Parking Structure Construction, Sugarboo & Co. Updates, New Merchandise, ETC.)


----------



## Tia1977

MommaBerd said:


> RE: The CRT/HEA/Dessert Party package, the viewing area for these guests will be in the other hub garden, in front of Casey’s. So that area will now no longer be accessible to “regular” guests.



This...hurts my heart...so bad ...like for real lol


----------



## soniam

Mrs. W said:


> I wish I could like this post more than once. I love the new itineraries.





TheMaxRebo said:


> Egypt would be amazing to do with ABD
> 
> Would love to do an ABD one of these days - just out of our budget at the moment



That Egypt one did look cool. I don't think I would normally consider an ABD, especially for Europe. I feel very comfortable there and don't see a need for a tour. However, there are some places that are little more foreign or don't seem as safe, like China or Egypt, that would be great for an ABD trip. I am bummed that I don't really think Egypt is that safe anymore. I wouldn't have hesitated when I was younger, if I had the money then. I remember when I had started working at Motorola out of college. They used to send a lot of people to the site in Israel. It didn't seem that safe then, but it was down right safe compared to today


----------



## rteetz

Symphonic Suite from SWGE now available on Apple Music and amazon!

https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/s...-suite-music-inspired/1460749004?i=1460749012


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News*

Sinclair to buy Fox Sports Networks from Disney. The deal is valued at more than $10 billion.

Source: https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...e-fox-sports-networks-from-disney-wsj-reports


----------



## Scoobie

rteetz said:


> Statements from those at Lucasfilm and Star Wars
> 
> https://www.starwars.com/news/peter-mayhew


That was beautiful, I love the pics they chose for the article. It makes my heart hurt, though. Rest in peace, Mr. Mayhew.


----------



## mikepizzo

danikoski said:


> That logo is great! Disney should hire you...instead, they probably spent an obscene amount of money having a contractor design it for them...



Your kind words are appreciated but in the field of graphic design I'm the bottom man on the totem pole lol.

I think it's 50/50.  Either, like you said, they spent a crazy amount of money for some contractor to do that...or they heard an interns cousin knew a little photoshop and asked them to do it in an afternoon.



AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News*
> 
> Sinclair to buy Fox Sports Networks from Disney. The deal is valued at more than $10 billion.
> 
> Source: https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...e-fox-sports-networks-from-disney-wsj-reports



So now Disney _only_ paid $61b for Fox.  I'm not close enough to the deal to know this...anything else Disney would want to (or have to) sell?


----------



## rteetz

mikepizzo said:


> So now Disney _only_ paid $61b for Fox. I'm not close enough to the deal to know this...anything else Disney would want to (or have to) sell?


I don’t believe they have to sell anything else.


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> I don’t believe they have to sell anything else.



The article says



			
				Bloomberg said:
			
		

> Disney agreed to sell the properties to get clearance for its $71 billion Fox takeover, a transaction that closed earlier this year. Regulators were concerned that the company would have too much control over sports television if it owned both ESPN and the regional broadcasters. Disney had to sell the networks within 90 days of the Fox deal’s completion in mid-March.



So I wasn't sure if there was anything else that they had agreed to sell.  At least they got a little bit of money back.


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> Symphonic Suite from SWGE now available on Apple Music and amazon!
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/s...-suite-music-inspired/1460749004?i=1460749012


THAT was magnificent!!!


----------



## ksromack

ksromack said:


> THAT was magnificent!!!


Quoting myself....it is also available for us Android folks via Google Music!


----------



## The Pho

mikepizzo said:


> The article says
> 
> 
> 
> So I wasn't sure if there was anything else that they had agreed to sell.  At least they got a little bit of money back.



Just the sports stuff.   The other things that would’ve caused the same issue were not sold by Fox (News and the Fox network).


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Dumbo Dooney and Bourke bags and magicband now available 

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/shop-new-dumbo-dooney-and-bourke-handbags-and-magicband/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Stellalou now at Aulani

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...es-stellalou-a-dancing-bunny-friend-of-duffy/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Minnie’s Garden Party at The Odyssey

https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/photos-minnies-garden-party-in-the-odyssey-center-at-epcot/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
ABC signs Iron Fist showrunner to deal

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...ist-showrunner-raven-metzner-to-overall-deal/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Celebrate Cinco de Mayo at Disney Springs 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2019/05/celebrate-cinco-de-mayo-at-disney-springs/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

soniam said:


> That Egypt one did look cool. I don't think I would normally consider an ABD, especially for Europe. I feel very comfortable there and don't see a need for a tour. However, there are some places that are little more foreign or don't seem as safe, like China or Egypt, that would be great for an ABD trip. I am bummed that I don't really think Egypt is that safe anymore. I wouldn't have hesitated when I was younger, if I had the money then. I remember when I had started working at Motorola out of college. They used to send a lot of people to the site in Israel. It didn't seem that safe then, but it was down right safe compared to today



I feel pretty similar - though i think would be more interested in a group for Eastern Europe - feel ok for Western

also would like to do the Backstage Magic tour at Disneyland to see Imagineering, etc.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

More Details on Minnie's Mother's Day Chocolate Party at Disney's Yacht & Beach Club Resorts


----------



## sherlockmiles

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Minnie’s Garden Party at The Odyssey
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/photos-minnies-garden-party-in-the-odyssey-center-at-epcot/



I really like her garden dress!


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Minnie’s Garden Party at The Odyssey
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/photos-minnies-garden-party-in-the-odyssey-center-at-epcot/



Wow, that is a very limited-time event!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Minnie’s Garden Party at The Odyssey
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/photos-minnies-garden-party-in-the-odyssey-center-at-epcot/



I like the idea of a special themed meet for the party and using that space for it .... plus, as we all know, Minnie has always been a fashion icon


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Food and Wine merchandise preview

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/2019-...-festival-merchandise-preview-at-the-odyssey/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

WonderGround Gallery in Downtown Disney Shares Featured Artists for May 2019


----------



## closetmickey

Gusey said:


> I know there is a lot of WDW news, but Phantom Manor soft opened today after a 16 month refurb. Here are a few updates to the ride which look great:
> Foyer Effects: https://twitter.com/ED92live/status/1123255394086924288
> Stretching Room Update: https://twitter.com/ED92live/status/1123259480173576192
> Loading Area Update: https://twitter.com/ED92live/status/1123259842007900161
> Corridor Portraits: https://twitter.com/ED92live/status/1123261254980685825
> Melanie in the doom buggy: https://twitter.com/ED92live/status/1123285005520785408


Any update regarding the rumored installation of FP?


----------



## Gusey

closetmickey said:


> Any update regarding the rumored installation of FP?


Apparently, they have revealed the entrace and clock but aren't ready for it yet.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Minnie’s Garden Party at The Odyssey
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/photos-minnies-garden-party-in-the-odyssey-center-at-epcot/



How fantastic is this??? I hope they do this next May! I have plenty of dresses I plan to bring.


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Food and Wine merchandise preview
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/2019-...-festival-merchandise-preview-at-the-odyssey/


Probably going to need that Chef Mickey ornament.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
A look at an Imagineer exclusive SWGE comic book

https://twitter.com/strowbridge/status/1124358892702449664?s=21


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Select Flower and Garden merch 25% off

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/25-off-select-epcot-flower-and-garden-merchandise-starting-today/


----------



## gberg

TheMaxRebo said:


> I feel pretty similar - though i think would be more interested in a group for Eastern Europe - feel ok for Western
> 
> also would like to do the Backstage Magic tour at Disneyland to see Imagineering, etc.


I've done BSM twice (the DIS only version both times) and I can't recommend it enough!  And with the DIS only tours you get to hang out with some of the podcast team!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS/VIDEO*

"Making a New Friend" TV Spot | Toy Story 4


----------



## atricks

Universal is teasing a reveal on Monday about a fancy new Hagrid animatronic at the new potter ride.

https://twitter.com/UniversalORL/status/1124342961913901056


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Select Flower and Garden merch 25% off
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/25-off-select-epcot-flower-and-garden-merchandise-starting-today/



Yippee! Hope they are still offering the reduced prices in a week!


----------



## SaintsManiac

atricks said:


> Universal is teasing a reveal on Monday about a fancy new Hagrid animatronic at the new potter ride.
> 
> https://twitter.com/UniversalORL/status/1124342961913901056




I'm so excited about this ride!!!


----------



## AurumPunzel

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Peter Mayhew has passed away
> 
> View attachment 398603


So, so sad. It's almost as if's the end of an era for the original generation of Star Wars. 

May he rest in peace.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Go ‘Behind the Counter’ with the Taste of Magic Kingdom Park VIP Tour


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Captain Hook’s Pirate Crew Now Open at Disney’s Beach Club Resort


----------



## soniam

TheMaxRebo said:


> I feel pretty similar - though i think would be more interested in a group for Eastern Europe - feel ok for Western
> 
> also would like to do the Backstage Magic tour at Disneyland to see Imagineering, etc.



The Backstage Magic tour goes without saying. I was really hoping that the D23 Expo this summer would be outside of the school year and that the DIS would do an exclusive during the time. Alas, it wasn't meant to be. Those who did it in 2017 were so lucky.



rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> More Details on Minnie's Mother's Day Chocolate Party at Disney's Yacht & Beach Club Resorts



I wish I was spending mother's day there. I love chocolate. That price is pretty good too.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Make Mother’s Day a Magical Memory with Disney Floral & Gifts


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Limited Release Mr. Toad Plush Takes a Wild Ride Into Mouse Gear at Epcot


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Men’s Stitch Apparel Available in World of Disney in Downtown Disney District


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
May the 4th magicband 

http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...ion-540-magicband-being-released-on-saturday/


----------



## SG131

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> May the 4th magicband
> 
> http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...ion-540-magicband-being-released-on-saturday/


Rteetz, any idea what store would be most likely to have these and the other merch?


----------



## rteetz

SG131 said:


> Rteetz, any idea what store would be most likely to have these and the other merch?


I would guess launch bay is a good bet or the stores along Hollywood Boulevard.


----------



## splash327

rteetz said:


> I would guess launch bay is a good bet or the stores along Hollywood Boulevard.



 With only 850, I would look for the store with a line.


----------



## crvetter

splash327 said:


> With only 850, I would look for the store with a line.


Its 540 so even worse.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Endgame sitting at $1.7B heading into weekend 2

http://thr.cm/scmf/OrMCe04Lcp0lOEFP...dlfCnazdWrAWizLcLi108AC3JTgAE1g9JZ0lOA/n7grRw


----------



## rteetz

Recap of what’s to come for Marvel in the theme parks

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...at-disneyland-paris-and-hong-kong-disneyland/


----------



## Horizons-1

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: New Limited Release Mr. Toad Plush Takes a Wild Ride Into Mouse Gear at Epcot



If these are still around when my family is there I'm grabbing one for my DD. Really it's for me, but sharing is caring.


----------



## osully

Food & Wine merch preview but no more band dates yet... Disney is all about cupcakes and merch, baby!


----------



## rteetz

Article on SWGE 

https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2019/05/03/media/star-wars-galaxys-edge-interview/index.html


----------



## Fantasia79

The Pho said:


> That didn’t take long.  Reservations up for sale.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/283462953725
> 
> Edit:  slightly different though, it’s actually selling a spot on this person’s Hotel Reservation to get onto their Galaxy’s Edge reservation.



And ebay has taken it down.  As expected.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News
*
New Extra, Extra Magic Hours Daily at Walt Disney World Resort Theme Parks Includes Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge at Disney's Hollywood Studios!

Extra, Extra Magic Hours will take place from Sept. 1- Nov. 2.

*Times will be:*

*Disney's Hollywood Studios * - 6 a.m.-9 a.m. (Includes Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge, Toy Story Land, and other theme park attractions. _Star Wars:_ Galaxy’s Edge and its experiences subject to capacity). ****NOTE: DHS will open at 6 a.m. to all guests on Aug. 29th-31st! No Extra, Extra Magic Hours on these days!***
Animal Kingdom* - 7 a.m.-8 a.m. (Includes Pandora and other Theme Park attractions).
*Magic Kingdom* - 7 a.m.-8 a.m. (Includes attractions in Fantasyland and Tomorrowland).

*EPCOT* will continue to have EMH on select days.

Disney Resort guests must have valid theme park admission.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> New Extra, Extra Magic Hours Daily at Walt Disney World Resort Theme Parks Includes Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge at Disney's Hollywood Studios!
> 
> Extra, Extra Magic Hours will take place from Sept. 1- Nov. 2.



I don't have a trip or anything but good to see and see a benefit to staying on site


----------



## Lsdolphin

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> New Extra, Extra Magic Hours Daily at Walt Disney World Resort Theme Parks Includes Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge at Disney's Hollywood Studios!
> 
> Extra, Extra Magic Hours will take place from Sept. 1- Nov. 2.
> 
> *Times will be:*
> 
> *Disney's Hollywood Studios * - 6 a.m.-9 a.m. (Includes Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge, Toy Story Land, and other theme park attractions. _Star Wars:_ Galaxy’s Edge and its experiences subject to capacity). ****NOTE: DHS will open at 6 a.m. to all guests on Aug. 29th-31st! No Extra, Extra Magic Hours on these days!***
> Animal Kingdom* - 7 a.m.-8 a.m. (Includes Pandora and other Theme Park attractions).
> *Magic Kingdom* - 7 a.m.-8 a.m. (Includes attractions in Fantasyland and Tomorrowland).
> 
> *EPCOT* will continue to have EMH on select days.
> 
> Disney Resort guests must have valid theme park admission.





Hmmm, we have been watching the crowd levels at parks other than HS and they still seemed low while of course HS is at 10 during the week of and following Star Wars opening so with these 7-8am openings at MK and AK is it likely that crowd levels will increase significantly?  I guess I will be cancelling our PPO ADRs at BOG for 8/29-8/30.


----------



## BorderTenny

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> New Extra, Extra Magic Hours Daily at Walt Disney World Resort Theme Parks Includes Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge at Disney's Hollywood Studios!
> 
> Extra, Extra Magic Hours will take place from Sept. 1- Nov. 2.
> 
> *Times will be:*
> 
> *Disney's Hollywood Studios * - 6 a.m.-9 a.m. (Includes Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge, Toy Story Land, and other theme park attractions. _Star Wars:_ Galaxy’s Edge and its experiences subject to capacity). ****NOTE: DHS will open at 6 a.m. to all guests on Aug. 29th-31st! No Extra, Extra Magic Hours on these days!***
> Animal Kingdom* - 7 a.m.-8 a.m. (Includes Pandora and other Theme Park attractions).
> *Magic Kingdom* - 7 a.m.-8 a.m. (Includes attractions in Fantasyland and Tomorrowland).
> 
> *EPCOT* will continue to have EMH on select days.
> 
> Disney Resort guests must have valid theme park admission.


So basically, in one fell swoop they've eliminated PPO ADR's for 2 months for 3 out of 4 of the parks.


----------



## SaintsManiac

BorderTenny said:


> So basically, in one fell swoop they've eliminated PPO ADR's for 2 months for 3 out of 4 of the parks.




PPO ADRs really aren't an advantage anymore at those parks anyway.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Jim Cummings, Voice of Winnie the Pooh, Tigger, Accused of Abuse, Animal Cruelty By Ex-Wife


----------



## Farro

BorderTenny said:


> So basically, in one fell swoop they've eliminated PPO ADR's for 2 months for 3 out of 4 of the parks.



You are getting EMH every day!!! At 3 parks!!!

Good on Disney for this one and giving a perk to onsite hotel guests!


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> You are getting EMH every day!!! At 3 parks!!!
> 
> Good on Disney for this one and giving a perk to onsite hotel guests!




People are never satisfied.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Jim Cummings, Voice of Winnie the Pooh, Tigger, Accused of Abuse, Animal Cruelty By Ex-Wife


Link broken?


----------



## SG131

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> New Extra, Extra Magic Hours Daily at Walt Disney World Resort Theme Parks Includes Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge at Disney's Hollywood Studios!
> 
> Extra, Extra Magic Hours will take place from Sept. 1- Nov. 2.
> 
> *Times will be:*
> 
> *Disney's Hollywood Studios * - 6 a.m.-9 a.m. (Includes Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge, Toy Story Land, and other theme park attractions. _Star Wars:_ Galaxy’s Edge and its experiences subject to capacity). ****NOTE: DHS will open at 6 a.m. to all guests on Aug. 29th-31st! No Extra, Extra Magic Hours on these days!***
> Animal Kingdom* - 7 a.m.-8 a.m. (Includes Pandora and other Theme Park attractions).
> *Magic Kingdom* - 7 a.m.-8 a.m. (Includes attractions in Fantasyland and Tomorrowland).
> 
> *EPCOT* will continue to have EMH on select days.
> 
> Disney Resort guests must have valid theme park admission.


I’m not a morning person, but I’m really glad to see these added benifits for on-site guests. It had started to feel like they were rapidly eroding.


----------



## The Pho

jlundeen said:


> Link broken?


That one is but the story is all over the place now. 

https://www.yahoo.com/amphtml/entertainment/winnie-pooh-disney-voice-star-164247601.html


----------



## jtwibih

Would love to see them extend those Extra Extra Magic Hours further into November.


----------



## jlundeen

The Pho said:


> That one is but the story is all over the place now.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/amphtml/entertainment/winnie-pooh-disney-voice-star-164247601.html


What a sad and sick relationship. No excuses, and to have it all blasted into the public domain is even worse!


----------



## Capang

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> New Extra, Extra Magic Hours Daily at Walt Disney World Resort Theme Parks Includes Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge at Disney's Hollywood Studios!
> 
> Extra, Extra Magic Hours will take place from Sept. 1- Nov. 2.
> 
> *Times will be:*
> 
> *Disney's Hollywood Studios * - 6 a.m.-9 a.m. (Includes Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge, Toy Story Land, and other theme park attractions. _Star Wars:_ Galaxy’s Edge and its experiences subject to capacity). ****NOTE: DHS will open at 6 a.m. to all guests on Aug. 29th-31st! No Extra, Extra Magic Hours on these days!***
> Animal Kingdom* - 7 a.m.-8 a.m. (Includes Pandora and other Theme Park attractions).
> *Magic Kingdom* - 7 a.m.-8 a.m. (Includes attractions in Fantasyland and Tomorrowland).
> 
> *EPCOT* will continue to have EMH on select days.
> 
> Disney Resort guests must have valid theme park admission.


So, @rteetz does the Nov 2 magic hours mean that there is no way W&D 10k will go through HS? I had really hoped it'd be different than last year. Bummer.  But at least they are offering those hours. That's an upgrade for sure.


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> So, @rteetz does the Nov 2 magic hours mean that there is no way W&D 10k will go through HS? I had really hoped it'd be different than last year. Bummer.  But at least they are offering those hours. That's an upgrade for sure.


Yeah not going to happen. I’m sad I can’t rope drop after the races lol.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Quick question about the DHS 30th merch and special food items: was that just for that one day or will they be out for a little while?

I am down in Florida for work in the coming weeks and will have time to head to WDW for the morning of the 14th and thinking which Park to do and if some 30th stuff still available thinking of going to DHS


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Quick question about the DHS 30th merch and special food items: was that just for that one day or will they be out for a little while?
> 
> I am down in Florida for work in the coming weeks and will have time to head to WDW for the morning of the 14th and thinking which Park to do and if some 30th stuff still available thinking of going to DHS


Haven't heard. I would imagine merchandise is there until its sold out.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: PizzeRizzo Re-Opens at Disney’s Hollywood Studios with New Peanut Butter & Jelly Verrine


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Base of Attraction Installed and Four Boxed Vehicles Arrive for Inside Out Emotional Whirlwind Attraction at Disney California Adventure


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Haven't heard. I would imagine merchandise is there until its sold out.



Did some research and at least Disney Food Blog said unsure but they expect the special food to be there at least through the end of the month


----------



## Lsdolphin

So trying to figure out how TP has come up with their new Crowd levels


----------



## rteetz

Lsdolphin said:


> So trying to figure out how TP has come up with their new Crowd levels View attachment 398896


Gotta be a glitch from when they updated the hours.


----------



## jtwibih

rteetz said:


> Gotta be a glitch from when they updated the hours.



We got an update for November and it looked odd as well. Seems like they are projecting a bit light.


----------



## Kbosch

Lsdolphin said:


> So trying to figure out how TP has come up with their new Crowd levels View attachment 398896



I think they’re in the process of updating them still.  My HS days went from 4’s to 9’s which seems more accurate but I’ve gotten a few different alerts today.


----------



## Lsdolphin

rteetz said:


> Gotta be a glitch from when they updated the hours.




Well I received 3 emails like this updating some June dates and 8/28-9/3
In addition I clicked on a link at the bottom of one of the emails and linked to their explanation of the "May updates which make no sense to me...


----------



## SaraJR

Will the new EMH affect rope drop welcome "show"? do they still do that?


----------



## rteetz

Lsdolphin said:


> Well I received 3 emails like this updating some June dates and 8/28-9/3
> In addition I clicked on a link at the bottom of one of the emails and linked to their explanation of the "May updates which make no sense to me...


I’m sure @lentesta and the team will have an update.


----------



## rteetz

SaraJR said:


> Will the new EMH affect rope drop welcome "show"? do they still do that?


Same way it affects it now with regular EMH.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Avengers: End Game to pass $2bn

Currently in the theater waiting for it to start so doing my part (plus finally seeing it!)

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/amp/ncna1002011?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## Rivergirl2005

Our tp predictions in June went from 8s to 5s...should I take this with a grain of salt?


----------



## SG131

TheMaxRebo said:


> Quick question about the DHS 30th merch and special food items: was that just for that one day or will they be out for a little while?
> 
> I am down in Florida for work in the coming weeks and will have time to head to WDW for the morning of the 14th and thinking which Park to do and if some 30th stuff still available thinking of going to DHS


Not sure how long it will be around, but I bought a hat and cup today. They still had some shirts too. A few pins but I don’t think those will last till the 14th.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Looks like a temporary Ticket Booth is set up at International Gateway

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/photo...at-international-gateway-during-construction/


----------



## shoreward

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Looks like a temporary Ticket Booth is set up at International Gateway
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/photo...at-international-gateway-during-construction/


If this is temporary, I can see this structure possibly having two CMs for ticketing and two for Guest Relations.  That's how they normally staff IG, during busier times.  Of course, that's pre-Skyliner.


----------



## rteetz

shoreward said:


> If this is temporary, I can see this structure possibly having two CMs for ticketing and two for Guest Relations.  That's how they normally staff IG, during busier times.  Of course, that's pre-Skyliner.


Doesn’t look permanent. Looks more like a modified food and wine booth.


----------



## jade1

As recently expected.

SUNDAY UPDATE, _Refresh for latest_…: With an estimated $2,188.7M through Sunday, Disney/Marvel’s _Avengers: Endgame_ has sailed past _Titanic_ to become the No. 2 movie ever worldwide. The same goes for overseas where _Endgame_ is now No. 2 with a running cume of $1.569B. That’s after grossing a further $282.2M at the international box office in the sophomore session. Both globally and offshore, _Endgame_ is still led by only _Avatar_.

Seems like a real front load over seas, from $1.2B to $282M.


----------



## rteetz

jade1 said:


> As recently expected.
> 
> SUNDAY UPDATE, _Refresh for latest_…: With an estimated $2,188.7M through Sunday, Disney/Marvel’s _Avengers: Endgame_ has sailed past _Titanic_ to become the No. 2 movie ever worldwide. The same goes for overseas where _Endgame_ is now No. 2 with a running cume of $1.569B. That’s after grossing a further $282.2M at the international box office in the sophomore session. Both globally and offshore, _Endgame_ is still led by only _Avatar_.
> 
> Seems like a real front load over seas, from $1.2B to $282M.


Yeah that’s why it might not pass Avatar.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> Yeah that’s why it might not pass Avatar.


It still has a pretty good chance.  It’s 75% of the way there after only the second weekend, so roughly 600 million more.  If it has a ~50% drop in the 3rd weekend, that’s almost 300 million more, plus midweek earnings.   Domestic legs could also still carry it to near Force Awakens’ record.  It will get close, really it comes down to how it’s competition in the next couple weeks perform.

And Avatar’s record is through multiple releases, so a rerelease of Endgame could also push it over.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> It still has a pretty good chance.  It’s 75% of the way there after only the second weekend, so roughly 600 million more.  If it has a ~50% drop in the 3rd weekend, that’s almost 300 million more, plus midweek earnings.   Domestic legs could also still carry it to near Force Awakens’ record.  It will get close, really it comes down to how it’s competition in the next couple weeks perform.
> 
> And Avatar’s record is through multiple releases, so a rerelease of Endgame could also push it over.


Very true. Overseas I think competition will hurt it more than it will here.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Free perch with purchase of a banshee

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/disne...shee-purchase-at-pandora-the-world-of-avatar/


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Detective Pikachu does come out this Friday, I think that is going to be big so that could provide some competition. Besides that, next big competition is Aladdin on May 24.


----------



## chicagoshannon

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Detective Pikachu does come out this Friday, I think that is going to be big so that could provide some competition. Besides that, next big competition is Aladdin on May 24.


yes we already have our tickets for it.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

chicagoshannon said:


> yes we already have our tickets for it.



If anyone has questions about Pokemon's popularity, I just point them to what happened when Pokemon Go launched. That was insane. I think Pokemon is one of those franchises that you don't realize it's popularity unless you are a part of it.


----------



## The Pho

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> If anyone has questions about Pokemon's popularity, I just point them to what happened when Pokemon Go launched. That was insane. I think Pokemon is one of those franchises that you don't realize it's popularity unless you are a part of it.


Pokémon movies aren’t a new thing though, and none of them have done notable business ($163.6 million is the franchise worldwide record).   So it being a massively popular franchise isn’t a guarantee of ticket sales.  First live action though could make a difference.   And reviews have been mixed.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

The Pho said:


> Pokémon movies aren’t a new thing though, and none of them have done notable business ($163.6 million is the franchise worldwide record).   So it being a massively popular franchise isn’t a guarantee of ticket sales.  First live action though could make a difference.   And reviews have been mixed.



Yeah I don't think this is anything like the animated Pokemon movies.

First of all: Ryan Reynolds. So hot right now.
Second: I have movie pass so I go to the theater alot. There's always a palpable buzz when the Pokemon trailer comes on.

I guess we'll find out soon.


----------



## Phicinfan

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Detective Pikachu does come out this Friday, I think that is going to be big so that could provide some competition. Besides that, next big competition is Aladdin on May 24.


John Wick 3 comes out may 17th I believe.....


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Phicinfan said:


> John Wick 3 comes out may 17th I believe.....



I did see that, but I always though the John wick movies were more of a cult classic type with lower box offices.

Though I do admit I don't know the totals of the first two so maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## The Pho

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Yeah I don't think this is anything like the animated Pokemon movies.
> 
> First of all: Ryan Reynolds. So hot right now.
> Second: I have movie pass so I go to the theater alot. There's always a palpable buzz when the Pokemon trailer comes on.
> 
> I guess we'll find out soon.



Perhaps different than the animated ones, but it’s projected for a $75-90 million opening weekend, with $250 million US total.  A very respectable take, but not record breaking or anything.


----------



## The Pho

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I did see that, but I always though the John wick movies were more of a cult classic type with lower box offices.
> 
> Though I do admit I don't know the totals of the first two so maybe I'm wrong.


$89 million and $171 million total worldwide for 1 and 2.


----------



## soniam

Phicinfan said:


> John Wick 3 comes out may 17th I believe.....



You mean Also, Also WickSorry, had to inject a little Monty Python humor.


----------



## j2thomason

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> May the 4th magicband
> 
> http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...ion-540-magicband-being-released-on-saturday/


I SO wish that my son liked Stars Wars.....his birthday is May 4th.


----------



## intertile

rteetz said:


> Very true. Overseas I think competition will hurt it more than it will here.


I think it's biggest challenge will be the length go forward.  As theaters begin to go back towards normal operating hours, there will be less shows available compared to a normal 90-120 min movie.


----------



## unbanshee

BlogMickey.com has the first photos of an uncovered Disney Skyliner character gondola!

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/break...ndola-uncovered-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## chicagoshannon

unbanshee said:


> BlogMickey.com has the first photos of an uncovered Disney Skyliner character gondola!
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/break...ndola-uncovered-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


I love that one!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Potential blueprint for Spider-Man attraction coming to DCA

https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/photos-le...studios-park-and-disney-california-adventure/


----------



## Moliphino

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Yeah I don't think this is anything like the animated Pokemon movies.
> 
> First of all: Ryan Reynolds. So hot right now.
> Second: I have movie pass so I go to the theater alot. There's always a palpable buzz when the Pokemon trailer comes on.
> 
> I guess we'll find out soon.



Yeah, I'd generally have zero interest in a Pokemon movie, but I gotta say this one looks really cute and I'll probably see it at some point. Not opening weekend, though, we have plans to see Endgame again.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> So hot right now


I think you meant so hot _always._


----------



## foodiddiedoo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> New Extra, Extra Magic Hours Daily at Walt Disney World Resort Theme Parks Includes Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge at Disney's Hollywood Studios!
> 
> Extra, Extra Magic Hours will take place from Sept. 1- Nov. 2.
> 
> *Times will be:*
> 
> *Disney's Hollywood Studios * - 6 a.m.-9 a.m. (Includes Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge, Toy Story Land, and other theme park attractions. _Star Wars:_ Galaxy’s Edge and its experiences subject to capacity). ****NOTE: DHS will open at 6 a.m. to all guests on Aug. 29th-31st! No Extra, Extra Magic Hours on these days!***
> Animal Kingdom* - 7 a.m.-8 a.m. (Includes Pandora and other Theme Park attractions).
> *Magic Kingdom* - 7 a.m.-8 a.m. (Includes attractions in Fantasyland and Tomorrowland).
> 
> *EPCOT* will continue to have EMH on select days.
> 
> Disney Resort guests must have valid theme park admission.


As a footnote to this, the evening EMHs for Magic Kingdom have been removed during this time frame.  I went from having a 9-midnight EMH on the Wed of my trip to just 7-8 AM.  Little bit disappointing that they'd remove the evening hours, but hopefully people can utilize the early mornings.  Also, this explains why all the EMMs in September were canceled.


----------



## Phicinfan

Moliphino said:


> Yeah, I'd generally have zero interest in a Pokemon movie, but I gotta say this one looks really cute and I'll probably see it at some point. Not opening weekend, though, we have plans to see Endgame again.


I have to admit, I have not gone to, nor taken my kids to see any Pokemon movie, but I am a HUGE Ryan Reynolds fan, and I am almost tempted to see this just for that.  Then again, I am saving my $$$ for John Wick 3 which I am a huge fan of also


----------



## Phicinfan

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I did see that, but I always though the John wick movies were more of a cult classic type with lower box offices.
> 
> Though I do admit I don't know the totals of the first two so maybe I'm wrong.


It is a favorite of mine, actually they are the ONLY Keanu Reeves Pictures I can really stomach(no, I was not a Matrix fan... or Bill and Ted for that matter...). They have done fairly well, but not huge blockbusters per say.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New trailer for Spider-Man Far From Home

https://twitter.com/spidermanmovie/status/1125384215497990144?s=21

Warning spoilers for Endgame inside


----------



## rteetz




----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New trailer for Spider-Man Far From Home
> 
> https://twitter.com/spidermanmovie/status/1125384215497990144?s=21
> 
> Warning spoilers for Endgame inside



gotta admit I chuckled out loud from that one line



Spoiler



Nick Fury: "B**ch please, you've been to space!"


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> gotta admit I chucked out loud from that one line
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Nick Fury: "B**ch please, you've been to space!"


Yeah that was pretty great!


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


>



This is a really smart upsell. Which I rarely have cause to say. 

I don't know if I would pay extra, but I can think of at least one admin that will be all over this


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


>



Glad I haven't picked our magic bands for our upcoming trip yet! 

sort of surprised they haven't done this before - makes a ton of sense to offer some with patters for small upcharge


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


>



If the Captain America one is an option I may be upgrading.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dlavender said:


> This is a really smart upsell. Which I rarely have cause to say.
> 
> I don't know if I would pay extra, but I can think of at least one admin that will be all over this



Plus I can see them start to offer the "upgrade" to be included as a bonus with certain packages in the future

Several of those not sure I would ever pay full price for but for "only" $10 I will consider it


----------



## rteetz

dlavender said:


> This is a really smart upsell. Which I rarely have cause to say.
> 
> I don't know if I would pay extra, but I can think of at least one admin that will be all over this


No limited edition bands in this selection tho


----------



## Moliphino

foodiddiedoo said:


> As a footnote to this, the evening EMHs for Magic Kingdom have been removed during this time frame.  I went from having a 9-midnight EMH on the Wed of my trip to just 7-8 AM.  Little bit disappointing that they'd remove the evening hours, but hopefully people can utilize the early mornings.  Also, this explains why all the EMMs in September were canceled.



There are still evening EMH at MK during my trip (Wednesday 9/25, has both AM and PM EMH).


----------



## foodiddiedoo

Moliphino said:


> There are still evening EMH at MK during my trip (Wednesday 9/25, has both AM and PM EMH).


So on the "My plans" page, they removed them, but the calendar shows them.  My bad!


----------



## jpeterson

TheMaxRebo said:


> Glad I haven't picked our magic bands for our upcoming trip yet!
> 
> sort of surprised they haven't done this before - makes a ton of sense to offer some with patters for small upcharge


We have every color for every member of the family. At this point I either decline them or pick colors at random. This might make me upgrade for the kids. I'll stick to my limited edition magicbands.


----------



## BuzzyBelle

rteetz said:


>


Do you know when this starts? I didn’t see the option for our upcoming trip yet, but I may be overlooking something.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS/RUMOR*

What's inside the upcoming Play Pavilion at EPCOT?

Well, per WDWNT it is:

Animation Academy will return under the guidance of Edna Mode from The Incredibles. Guests will once again be able to learn how to draw Disney characters in this relocated offering that was once housed at The Magic of Disney Animation at Disney’s Hollywood Studios.
Nick and Judy from Zootopia will host an interactive game called “Hotel Heist”. You can see the entrance to this attraction on the right side of the concept art.
Character meet and greets for Wreck-It Ralph and Vanellope, Joy and Sadness, and Baymax should find permanent homes here.
Adjacent to the Wreck-It Ralph meet and greet, guests will find an arcade, as well as a play area for toddlers.
As seen in the concept art above, live performers will take to the stage in the very center of the pavilion, roughly where the former Goofy About Health, Making of Me, and Anacomical Players stages and theaters once stood.
There are no plans to use the large show buildings for either Body Wars or Cranium Command during this initial phase. All of these offerings will be held under the main dome. Apparently, Operations still refuses to hand these spaces over Walt Disney Imagineering.


https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/breaking-...rns-zootopia-hotel-heist-attraction-and-more/


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New trailer for Spider-Man Far From Home
> 
> https://twitter.com/spidermanmovie/status/1125384215497990144?s=21
> 
> Warning spoilers for Endgame inside



Thanks for the spoiler heads up, still haven't seen endgame yet but will very soon. 



rteetz said:


>



I've never got into buying magic bands but if there's a design I like that's $10, I may consider buying one. It's a smart move by Disney if it gets people like me who would never consider buying a magic band to now purchasing one.


----------



## foodiddiedoo

Hoping you can still update to the upcharge for Magic Bands if you already did customization before they rolled this out.  I've still got a few months left to customize.  Also kicking myself for paying for a Vanelope MB at this point for my kiddo.


----------



## ecclescake

I can't see the upgrade option on My Disney experience yet I've just checked - I'm not travelling til next year but had already picked my complimentary colour so hopefully can still swap out.


----------



## Anthony Vito

jpeterson said:


> We have every color for every member of the family. At this point I either decline them or pick colors at random. This might make me upgrade for the kids. I'll stick to my limited edition magicbands.



We each have one or two purchased MBs, but also have about one of every color (done a couple split stays/night added at the beginning so doubled up).  We're going this summer on the Free Dining, so it's our first package in a few years.  We were actually looking at picking the colors this time just based on which luggage tags we wanted since it seems the match them on that basis.  This might change that though.


----------



## rteetz

BuzzyBelle said:


> Do you know when this starts? I didn’t see the option for our upcoming trip yet, but I may be overlooking something.


No word on start date yet.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


>


I have been saying they should do this for years (give resort guests a discount to just get the specialty bands) -- as a first time AP holder, we have no need four sets of plain colored bands (3 resort trips and the AP bands), but paying $10/each for special ones? Sign me up!

Have to say -- Despite all the complaining over the last few years (no one likes higher prices), Disney is upping their game with the opening of SWGE - extra extra magic hours, discount on specialty bands (and shipped to your door), new night shows (which I may not yet see .. little kids and late nights dont always go well together), the opening of the Skyliner, and simply opening SWGE months earlier than excepted.

Besides, the delay in the Runaway Railway, it has been a great year to get an Annual Pass.


----------



## Anthony Vito

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ions-coming-soon-at-walt-disney-world-resort/

It just says starting soon.

I wonder if instead of paying to upgrade, if they'll let you choose from the other plain colors.  We've just been hoping they would add the new colors to the choices.  It only says we'll have about 30 to choose from, so I'm very curious to see what they make available.  (There are currently 59 available on ShopDisney.)


----------



## SaintsManiac

I really want a black MB. I hope it's going to be an option.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> No limited edition bands in this selection tho



Wonder if in the future they will add "premium" choices for like $20 extra

Also still think they should offer resort specific MBs that can only be acquired if you stay at that resort ... i could see people trying to stay at all the resorts just to get all the special MBs


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Three locations inside SWGE to have mobile ordering

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/which-restaurants-will-have-mobile-order-in-star-wars-galaxys-edge/

The three I expected to have it. Oga’s and Kat’s will not.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New customizable Star Wars shirts online

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/shop-...star-wars-galaxys-edge-opening-in-disneyland/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Three locations inside SWGE to have mobile ordering
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/which-restaurants-will-have-mobile-order-in-star-wars-galaxys-edge/
> 
> The three I expected to have it. Oga’s and Kat’s will not.



Definitely makes sense for Oga's to not have it ... guess Kat's doesn't really need it since not a lot of options so line should move quickly I would think


----------



## foodiddiedoo

SaintsManiac said:


> I really want a black MB. I hope it's going to be an option.


I'm thinking they won't give away the "plain" but alternate colors for free.  They'll want to get SOMETHING from you for Millenial pink or forest green.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> What's inside the upcoming Play Pavilion at EPCOT?
> 
> Well, per WDWNT it is:
> 
> Animation Academy will return under the guidance of Edna Mode from The Incredibles. Guests will once again be able to learn how to draw Disney characters in this relocated offering that was once housed at The Magic of Disney Animation at Disney’s Hollywood Studios.
> Nick and Judy from Zootopia will host an interactive game called “Hotel Heist”. You can see the entrance to this attraction on the right side of the concept art.
> Character meet and greets for Wreck-It Ralph and Vanellope, Joy and Sadness, and Baymax should find permanent homes here.
> Adjacent to the Wreck-It Ralph meet and greet, guests will find an arcade, as well as a play area for toddlers.
> As seen in the concept art above, live performers will take to the stage in the very center of the pavilion, roughly where the former Goofy About Health, Making of Me, and Anacomical Players stages and theaters once stood.
> There are no plans to use the large show buildings for either Body Wars or Cranium Command during this initial phase. All of these offerings will be held under the main dome. Apparently, Operations still refuses to hand these spaces over Walt Disney Imagineering.
> 
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/breaking-...rns-zootopia-hotel-heist-attraction-and-more/


Just want to point out one source on WDWmagic is saying this rundown is inaccurate. So who knows what exactly will be in the play Pavilion just yet.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Just want to point out one source on WDWmagic is saying this rundown is inaccurate. So who know what exactly will be in the play Pavilion just yet.



Thanks, yeah, tried to word it as "per WDWNT it is", but did just update my post to include the word "rumor"


----------



## Killer Fish

So if those Spider-Man blue prints are accurate it just seems like a more modern Toy Story Mania? Hopefully it will be more impressive than that but seems silly to have that and Toy Story Mania both in DCA.


----------



## rteetz

Killer Fish said:


> So if those Spider-Man blue prints are accurate it just seems like a more modern Toy Story Mania? Hopefully it will be more impressive than that but seems silly to have that and Toy Story Mania both in DCA.


Yeah that’s what it looks like. Sort of disappointing for a universe that has absolutely dominated the box office the last few years.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Killer Fish said:


> So if those Spider-Man blue prints are accurate it just seems like a more modern Toy Story Mania? Hopefully it will be more impressive than that but seems silly to have that and Toy Story Mania both in DCA.



That was one thought I had ... fine to have similar ride concepts but seems odd to have them be in the exact same park and be so similar - but maybe this is more advanced and will feel more different than it is in my mind (maybe more continual moving vs go from stop to stop


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
First look at Hagrid AA for new coaster

https://twitter.com/thrillgeek/status/1125415413389713409?s=21


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Three locations inside SWGE to have mobile ordering
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/which-restaurants-will-have-mobile-order-in-star-wars-galaxys-edge/
> 
> The three I expected to have it. Oga’s and Kat’s will not.


I guess I havent read up enough on the food inside SWGE .. didn't realize there would be enough restaurants that would be big enough for mobile ordering. I guess I was expecting some of them selling the specialty food just be a walk-up snack shack .. not a restaurant that would require mobile ordering.


----------



## rteetz

tlmadden73 said:


> I guess I havent read up enough on the food inside SWGE .. didn't realize there would be enough restaurants that would be big enough for mobile ordering. I guess I was expecting some of them selling the specialty food just be a walk-up snack shack .. not a restaurant that would require mobile ordering.


The Milk Stand, and Kat Sakka’s will be stands where you walk up. Milk will have mobile order though probably much like sunshine terrace at MK. 

Docking Bay 7 will be similar to Satuli. 

Visit the SWGE dining thread for all the info you need.


----------



## SaraJR

No new bands in the app yet, I hope they have wedding/couple ones, 1 thing I am confused about I bought an AP I am going to activate on May 18 but I am not staying on site until Sept will the affect my magic band?


----------



## rteetz

SaraJR said:


> No new bands in the app yet, I hope they have wedding/couple ones, 1 thing I am confused about I bought an AP I am going to activate on May 18 but I am not staying on site until Sept will the affect my magic band?


No you can get two bands with that, one with the AP and one with the resort stay.


----------



## Spridell

TheMaxRebo said:


> Wonder if in the future they will add "premium" choices for like $20 extra
> 
> Also still think they should offer resort specific MBs that can only be acquired if you stay at that resort ... i could see people trying to stay at all the resorts just to get all the special MBs



That is an EXCELLENT idea resort themed MBs for where you are staying.  I am surprised something like that hasn't been done yet.  Also surprised it took so long for them to offer these custom bands to resort guests.


----------



## Firebird060

What i want is all of the Club 33 tiki merch, I just dont want to pay outrageous prices on ebay.   As for the magic bands that is kool,  though I still think i love my Dooney and Bourke original Passport one the best. The one that was released in white.


----------



## SaraJR

rteetz said:


> No you can get two bands with that, one with the AP and one with the resort stay.


Thank you


----------



## Phicinfan

rteetz said:


> Just want to point out one source on WDWmagic is saying this rundown is inaccurate. So who knows what exactly will be in the play Pavilion just yet.


?? MagicFeather said it is not inaccurate - so I took this as this is some but not all or maybe some misplaced IP??


----------



## rteetz

Phicinfan said:


> ?? MagicFeather said it is not inaccurate - so I took this as this is some but not all or maybe some misplaced IP??


Sorry misread but yeah I wouldn't consider the WDWNT list to be 100% what is happening.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

Disneyland Update – May the Force Be With You, and You,...


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Alex and Ani Has Granted All of Our Wishes With Three New Aladdin Bracelets at Disney Springs


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: “It’s a Girl!” Baby Gorilla Celebration Cupcake at Tamu Tamu Refreshments in Disney’s Animal Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Walt Disney Quote Apparel Arrives at The Emporium in the Magic Kingdom


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New trailer for Spider-Man Far From Home
> 
> https://twitter.com/spidermanmovie/status/1125384215497990144?s=21
> 
> Warning spoilers for Endgame inside


Even having seen Endgame I appreciate that Tom Holland put the spoiler warning _before_ immediately showing the trailer.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Three locations inside SWGE to have mobile ordering
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/which-restaurants-will-have-mobile-order-in-star-wars-galaxys-edge/
> 
> The three I expected to have it. Oga’s and Kat’s will not.


Do we assume they will apply the geofence with DHS too? It would make sense to just wondering if that's what they'll be doing.


----------



## fatmanatee

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> Disneyland Update – May the Force Be With You, and You,...


Think they should keep Hyperspace Mountain around for at least a few months... for GE reasons. But also because I really loved it when I rode it a few years ago.


----------



## Phicinfan

rteetz said:


> Sorry misread but yeah I wouldn't consider the WDWNT list to be 100% what is happening.


With that being said - Martin and MansionButler both confirmed what was reported is pretty close to what they are doing, and that this is being made to be removed if they decide to - so temporary set up.  Per Martin and Mansion - there are long term plans, but no real time table for if or when those long term plans could take place.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Trees and Lighting Installed as New Tram and Security Area Nears Completion at Disney’s Hollywood Studios


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> PHOTOS: Trees and Lighting Installed as New Tram and Security Area Nears Completion at Disney’s Hollywood Studios



We'll be there from May 11-May 21, I wonder if it'll open during our trip or possibly just after. Seems like it should be open by Memorial Day without a problem.


----------



## saskdw

Phicinfan said:


> I have to admit, I have not gone to, nor taken my kids to see any Pokemon movie, but I am a HUGE Ryan Reynolds fan, and I am almost tempted to see this just for that.  Then again, I am saving my $$$ for John Wick 3 which I am a huge fan of also



I have zero interest in anything Pokemon. I will never watch this movie at any point.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Bongo's at Disney Springs closing later this year


----------



## dclpluto

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Bongo's at Disney Springs closing later this year



Only restaurant at Disney springs that I have ate there more than one time. Not good news.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disney Channel releases look inside Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge.  Not a lot new, but does include a glimpse of a Probe Droid!


http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/disne...wars-galaxys-edge-and-glimpse-of-probe-droid/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney investing 1.5 million in Valencia College Culinary Arts and Hospitality 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-program/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q3wo0307190313190012C


----------



## Lsdolphin

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disney Channel releases look inside Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge.  Not a lot new, but does include a glimpse of a Probe Droid!
> 
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/disne...wars-galaxys-edge-and-glimpse-of-probe-droid/





I guess GMA will get in there at some point....


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Firebird060 said:


> What i want is all of the Club 33 tiki merch, I just dont want to pay outrageous prices on ebay.   As for the magic bands that is kool,  though I still think i love my Dooney and Bourke original Passport one the best. The one that was released in white.



Club 33 has tiki stuff??? I think I might have missed a link.


----------



## unbanshee

Huge impacts coming to Fort Wilderness seen in new permits for Reflections DVC hotel!

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/massi...ayout-of-reflections-a-disney-lakeside-lodge/


----------



## BorderTenny

unbanshee said:


> Huge impacts coming to Fort Wilderness seen in new permits for Reflections DVC hotel!
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/massi...ayout-of-reflections-a-disney-lakeside-lodge/


Good news is once it's open, it should be much easier to get to Pioneer Hall. Just hop a bus to this resort from any park and walk over.


----------



## rteetz

BorderTenny said:


> Good news is once it's open, it should be much easier to get to Pioneer Hall. Just hop a bus to this resort from any park and walk over.


That is a good point. Hopefully the building/dining doesn't change much if at all.


----------



## jade1

GPoint view will suffer, sadly IMO.


----------



## jknezek

unbanshee said:


> Huge impacts coming to Fort Wilderness seen in new permits for Reflections DVC hotel!
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/massi...ayout-of-reflections-a-disney-lakeside-lodge/




Yeah. That's pretty much what was expected. It's brutal for the Fort atmosphere. Another part of Walt's legacy being buried under commercialism. I'm glad we went in January to The Fort. May be done given the price and the giant resort they are slamming down next door. I'm sure Disney won't miss me and there will be plenty to take my place, but they won't know The Fort the way we have for the last 40+ years


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Disneyland double stroller 

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/disne...l-strollers-to-comply-with-size-restrictions/


----------



## OSUZorba

Lsdolphin said:


> So trying to figure out how TP has come up with their new Crowd levels View attachment 398896


I am pretty sure they reverted back to what they had prior to the SWGE. Not sure why, but I am pretty sure it matches what it was a couple of months ago.


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


>


That is a good idea. I wish they'd offer black as a standard color.


----------



## PolyRob

OSUZorba said:


> That is a good idea. I wish they'd offer black as a standard color.


Same, I was hoping we could "upgrade" to the new solid colors. The video doesn't seem to show that as an option.


----------



## OSUZorba

BorderTenny said:


> Good news is once it's open, it should be much easier to get to Pioneer Hall. Just hop a bus to this resort from any park and walk over.


Good way to look at the positive side while I am trying to be negative.


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Disneyland double stroller
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/disne...l-strollers-to-comply-with-size-restrictions/


Man, that looks terrible.


----------



## rteetz

Media invites for SWGE being sent out


----------



## sherlockmiles

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Club 33 has tiki stuff??? I think I might have missed a link.


Pictures please


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Club 33 has tiki stuff??? I think I might have missed a link.





sherlockmiles said:


> Pictures please



As best I can tell, it’s an annual event at the Disneyland location.  Started Sat and goes into June.  There’s merchandise - mugs, glasses, swizzle sticks, a shirt, a pin etc - and the menu goes “tiki”

Here are the glasses (not my insta account).  If you search #club33 on Instagram there are more.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News
*
Baby gorilla named Grace was born at Disney's Animal Kingdom this week!

Sorry if this has been reported already.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New interactive features coming to Toy Story Land 

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/new-interactive-show-effect-featuring-stinky-pete-in-toy-story-land/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New interactive features coming to Toy Story Land
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/new-interactive-show-effect-featuring-stinky-pete-in-toy-story-land/



I know some people feel things like this just make people be on their phone more - but at least the ones we have done in queues for other lines turned into shared experiences and hope this one works out that way as well.  I think these are all great ideas


----------



## Firebird060

Here is the Mug   http://www.ooga-mooga.com/cgi-bin/all/mug.cgi?mode=view&mug_id=9908  though the Mug is actually from 2018

here is this years Pin  https://disneypinsblog.com/tiki-takeover-club-33-disney-pin/

There is a shirt but I dont have a pic and there is a COIN but I havent really bothered looking for a good picture of it..  As for the prices of them all, they are expensive but of course it is, Ebay will prob be your friend if your willing to shell out the cash.


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> I know some people feel things like this just make people be on their phone more - but at least the ones we have done in queues for other lines turned into shared experiences and hope this one works out that way as well.  I think these are all great ideas


I really enjoyed the trivia game for the Soarin queue .. especially since you knew you were playing against other people in line with you. 
Some of the other games .. meh.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*PHOTOS*

Some images of Hagrid's ride .... no idea when we will get to Universal, but this looks like a fun ride  (in the last photo you can see the unicorn)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> I really enjoyed the trivia game for the Soarin queue .. especially since you knew you were playing against other people in line with you.
> Some of the other games .. meh.



we enjoyed the one in the queue for Mine Train - was simple - just had to find the shapes in the wood carvings, and after you found them all you could light a lamp - but kept the kids busy and talking with us and each other


----------



## tlmadden73

jknezek said:


> Yeah. That's pretty much what was expected. It's brutal for the Fort atmosphere. Another part of Walt's legacy being buried under commercialism. I'm glad we went in January to The Fort. May be done given the price and the giant resort they are slamming down next door. I'm sure Disney won't miss me and there will be plenty to take my place, but they won't know The Fort the way we have for the last 40+ years


Wow .. why even retain pioneer hall if this new resort is going to be THAT close. Especially with the  ranch being replaced with a parking lot? Does the boat dock change now? Where there just be a boat dock for the new resort and you walk over to Pioneer Hall from there?

So when I approach Pioneer Hall now I will see this giant hotel instead of trees behind it? Ugh. 

Glad I did Hoop de Doo on my trip in November. Its a pain to get to, but I enjoyed the rustic theming that will seemingly be gone. 

I could easily see Disney tearing down more (or all) of the campgrounds for a new resort. They will get a ton more guests (and money) from a new hotel than dozens of little campsites.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> Wow .. why even retain pioneer hall if this new resort is going to be THAT close. Especially with the  ranch being replaced with a parking lot? Does the boat dock change now? Where there just be a boat dock for the new resort and you walk over to Pioneer Hall from there?
> 
> So when I approach Pioneer Hall now I will see this giant hotel instead of trees behind it? Ugh.
> 
> Glad I did Hoop de Doo on my trip in November. Its a pain to get to, but I enjoyed the rustic theming that will seemingly be gone.
> 
> I could easily see Disney tearing down more (or all) of the campgrounds for a new resort. They will get a ton more guests (and money) from a new hotel than dozens of little campsites.



Interestingly I saw someone with a very opposite take - that it should create a really nice environment for those staying at Reflections - great spot with potential roof tip views and super convenient to get to Pioneer Hall /Trails End ... also should make getting to Pioneer Hall as would likely have a bus stop right there now

Definitely a big change and likely a negative one for those that like the Fort the way it was though - but "always moving forward" and all that jazz


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Apparently Zendaya had a Cinderella inspired dress at the Met Gala complete with Fairy Godmother effect


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEW/RUMOR*

Leaked concept art and models show what could have been the Marvel themed land at Disneyland Paris .... I think the working train part would have been really cool and added some kinetic energy to the area

https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/photos-le...pider-man-roller-coaster-at-disneyland-paris/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: A Closer Look at TRON Lightcycle Power Run Roller Coaster Construction at The Magic Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Mexican “Concha” Sweet Bread Minnie Ears Roll Into Disney Parks


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Americana Minnie Ears Salute The Red, White, and Blue at Epcot


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Aladdin Merchandise Magically Appears at World of Disney in Disney Springs


----------



## sachilles

I really thought Reflections would get some sort of transportation perk besides boats. Just seems like a logical step to connect Ft. Wilderness, reflections and wilderness lodge to the MK or ttc with a skyliner. Permits don't really show any logical spot for that. My rationale is that new DVC builds would work skyliners in from this point forward.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Will Smith Shares Excerpt of 'Friend Like Me' from Disney's Live-Action 'Aladdin'


----------



## mfly

Anyone know what’s going on in MK today? SDMT, Space, and Splash Mountain have all been closed all morning. 

Of course today I have family in MK today (who I planned a trip for).


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Nothing new on the Epcot space restaurant I guess?

Can't even find the thread on the first few pages.

I'm very confused on that. I thought we had heard that they were staffing but that was awhile ago.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Nothing new on the Epcot space restaurant I guess?
> 
> Can't even find the thread on the first few pages.
> 
> I'm very confused on that. I thought we had heard that they were staffing but that was awhile ago.


Latest aerial images show it moving along. Epcot construction thread would be the place to watch for updates otherwise.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News
*
Disney's Broadway Musical, Frozen, has announced who will be playing Elsa and Anna when the National Tour begins previews later this year. Caroline Bowman will be playing the role of Elsa and Caroline Innerbichler will be playing the role of Anna. The National Tour begins previews at the Proctors Theatre in Schenectady, New York on November 10th.

The National Tour will officially open at the Hollywood Pantages in Los Angeles, CA with the show running from December 4, 2019-February 2, 2020.

Source: https://www.theatermania.com/new-yo...I1AHgraX9TqzQMWvv7pdlx1VYwQvIG3WK97Vb_bzupYf8


----------



## danikoski

TheMaxRebo said:


> Glad I haven't picked our magic bands for our upcoming trip yet!
> 
> sort of surprised they haven't done this before - makes a ton of sense to offer some with patters for small upcharge



Ughh, I just bought a special band for my mom for Mother's Day and for my DH for his birthday for our upcoming June trip. Wish I would have waited a week.


----------



## jknezek

sachilles said:


> I really thought Reflections would get some sort of transportation perk besides boats. Just seems like a logical step to connect Ft. Wilderness, reflections and wilderness lodge to the MK or ttc with a skyliner. Permits don't really show any logical spot for that. My rationale is that new DVC builds would work skyliners in from this point forward.



Why? The boats work well for the most part. Might need to add a few with this influx of people to the area, but I don't think Disney would add another form of transport. I'm more interested in what they will do with The Fort boat dock. It's not real convenient to Reflections, but it's not that far away that building another one just a few hundred yards away makes much sense. Especially if the resorts are going to continue to share boats. Docking and undocking takes as much time as travelling between the resorts.


----------



## OSUZorba

TheMaxRebo said:


> Interestingly I saw someone with a very opposite take - that it should create a really nice environment for those staying at Reflections - great spot with potential roof tip views and super convenient to get to Pioneer Hall /Trails End ... also should make getting to Pioneer Hall as would likely have a bus stop right there now
> 
> Definitely a big change and likely a negative one for those that like the Fort the way it was though - but "always moving forward" and all that jazz


Just another way human love nature to death. "Wouldn't it be great to be able to stay right next to X?" "Sure would, lets bulldoze everything that makes it nice to put in an ugly resort and parking lot, then we can all enjoy it!"... "Remember when X used to be quiet, and had trees? Too bad its not like that anymore, lets find a new place that is quiet and in nature" Rinse, repeat.

Sure it'll make getting to Pioneer Hall easier, but when it is overran by people and surrounded by black top are people really going to want to go across property for it?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> Why? The boats work well for the most part. Might need to add a few with this influx of people to the area, but I don't think Disney would add another form of transport. I'm more interested in what they will do with The Fort boat dock. It's not real convenient to Reflections, but it's not that far away that building another one just a few hundred yards away makes much sense. Especially if the resorts are going to continue to share boats. Docking and undocking takes as much time as travelling between the resorts.



That was what I was wondering - this will (potentially) add a ton more people wanting to use the Fort boat dock ... so will they add more boats?  Not sure if they can switch to much bigger boats given size of docks and the water bridge.  Also would be great if there was an easier/quicker way for the boats to dock for unloading/loading


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OSUZorba said:


> Just another way human love nature to death. "Wouldn't it be great to be able to stay right next to X?" "Sure would, lets bulldoze everything that makes it nice to put in an ugly resort and parking lot, then we can all enjoy it!"... "Remember when X used to be quiet, and had trees? Too bad its not like that anymore, lets find a new place that is quiet and in nature" Rinse, repeat.




Guess I see this more for people that wouldn't consider staying at the Fort before but now might like something that is more deluxe but in that area and near pioneer hall, etc.    So not the people that like the Fort how it is but new customers


----------



## OSUZorba

TheMaxRebo said:


> Guess I see this more for people that wouldn't consider staying at the Fort before but now might like something that is more deluxe but in that area and near pioneer hall, etc.    So not the people that like the Fort how it is but new customers


That is exactly what I was saying. In the process they are going to destroy the thing they wanted to be closer to.

From the plans it looks like everything nice about that area is getting torn out and replaced with an very uninspired hotel and/or parking lot. I can eat at the Denny's in the Motel 6 parking lot for a similar atmosphere.


----------



## Brocktoon

jknezek said:


> Why? The boats work well for the most part. Might need to add a few with this influx of people to the area, but I don't think Disney would add another form of transport. I'm more interested in what they will do with The Fort boat dock. It's not real convenient to Reflections, but it's not that far away that building another one just a few hundred yards away makes much sense. Especially if the resorts are going to continue to share boats. Docking and undocking takes as much time as travelling between the resorts.



I'm thinking they're going to have to add another dock for Reflections, or greatly expand the Fort's current dock.  I'm a 'fort regular', and I can tell you on high capacity nights along Bay Lake the boat transportation situation with WL and FW can get crazy with the lines packed along the docks, and full boats running between the resorts.  I can't see the current FW dock handling any more people even if they add more boats.  The secret has long been out about the Fort during Halloween and I think things will get even crazier with the influx from a new resort.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OSUZorba said:


> That is exactly what I was saying. In the process they are going to destroy the thing they wanted to be closer to.
> 
> From the plans it looks like everything nice about that area is getting torn out and replaced with an very uninspired hotel and/or parking lot. I can eat at the Denny's in the Motel 6 parking lot for a similar atmosphere.



guess it depends why they are going there and if the new people feel it is "lost" ... I know I for one would never stay at the Fort as it (maybe the cabins, not sure).  I am not DVC so likely never to stay at Reflections either but it looks way more appealing to me to stay there than at a tent site or in an RV.  I know lots of people that love it and that's awesome and I feel bad for those that feel this will negatively impact what they love about staying there - just think this opens it up for different people that wouldn't consider staying there in the past to now do so

Guess time will tell if these new people get the feeling they want out of this or not


----------



## danikoski

TheMaxRebo said:


> guess it depends why they are going there and if the new people feel it is "lost" ... I know I for one would never stay at the Fort as it (maybe the cabins, not sure).  I am not DVC so likely never to stay at Reflections either but it looks way more appealing to me to stay there than at a tent site or in an RV.  I know lots of people that love it and that's awesome and I feel bad for those that feel this will negatively impact what they love about staying there - just think this opens it up for different people that wouldn't consider staying there in the past to now do so
> 
> Guess time will tell if these new people get the feeling they want out of this or not



I believe only half of Reflections is DVC. The other half will be hotel rooms. Which is odd because the assumption was they converted half of WL to DVC because the hotel rooms didn't sell 

Although, to be honest, we might be inclined to possibly buy into Reflections DVC... although maybe instead we buy resale at CCV or BRV by then.


----------



## crvetter

danikoski said:


> I believe only half of Reflections is DVC. The other half will be hotel rooms. Which is odd because the assumption was they converted half of WL to DVC because the hotel rooms didn't sell
> 
> Although, to be honest, we might be inclined to possibly buy into Reflections DVC... although maybe instead we buy resale at CCV or BRV by then.


This is correct it is a mixed use hotel/DVC. The percentages on either side have not been stated but it will certainly not be 100% either way.

I'm assuming that large pool area is what Disney is going to rely on to sell the resort both on the cash and DVC side.

WL has a few negatives (though I do own DVC there) in that the rooms are slightly smaller than the other Deluxe hotels around MK and being disconnected from a lot of resorts. So Reflections if bigger rooms will help out the resort too. Also with the connection between three resorts by walking should also help Disney keep WL and Reflections running at higher occupancy and if they increase the resort boat size that should also help.


----------



## soniam

TheMaxRebo said:


> *PHOTOS*
> 
> Some images of Hagrid's ride .... no idea when we will get to Universal, but this looks like a fun ride  (in the last photo you can see the unicorn)
> 
> View attachment 399276View attachment 399277View attachment 399278View attachment 399279



Hoping to do it in October. I wish I could do it sooner though.


----------



## rteetz

Rumored plans for Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railway


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: “Ears to America” Patriotic Merchandise Arrives at Mouse Gear in Epcot


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: Raspberry Lemon Razzle Dazzle Glacier at Big Top Souvenirs in The Magic Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Cinderella Castle Pathway Officially Closed Off for Widening Project at the Magic Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: Flamingo Cupcake at Creature Comforts in Disney’s Animal Kingdom


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Rumored plans for Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railway
> 
> View attachment 399313




Looks cool - and definitely looks to have scenes set up for where the train "cars" will separate and act independently of each other and then rejoin.  

Will come down to the execution but I think this has potential to be really fun


----------



## jknezek

Saw this come across my Bloomberg:

"Disney Just Cut the Biggest Movie From 2020 Lineup, ‘Avatar 2’"

"Walt Disney Co., which acquired the franchise when it bought 21st Century Fox Inc.’s entertainment assets this year, will delay “Avatar 2” to December 2021 from 2020. Additional sequels also were pushed back, meaning a proposed “Avatar 5” won’t debut until 2027."

Yeesh....


----------



## Brocktoon

jknezek said:


> Saw this come across my Bloomberg:
> 
> "Disney Just Cut the Biggest Movie From 2020 Lineup, ‘Avatar 2’"
> 
> "Walt Disney Co., which acquired the franchise when it bought 21st Century Fox Inc.’s entertainment assets this year, will delay “Avatar 2” to December 2021 from 2020. Additional sequels also were pushed back, meaning a proposed “Avatar 5” won’t debut until 2027."
> 
> Yeesh....



Wow!  A full year?  Never count Cameron out, but this is getting crazy ...


----------



## Brocktoon

Sounds like the Avatar shift may all be Disney's doing to alternate with 3 new Star Wars openings?  Disney is long past the point of competing against itself with the Marvel, LucasFilm and now Fox monopoly ...

https://variety.com/2019/film/news/disney-avatar-star-wars-marvel-1203207661/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More details on the incredible new ABD Egypt trip

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...look-at-adventures-by-disneys-egypt-vacation/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disney announces slew of new films through 2027 including Star Wars and Marvel Phase 4  (I think this builds off @jknezek 's post)

https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/disney-an...-2027-including-star-wars-and-marvel-phase-4/

oh and for those of you already tired of the Live Action Remakes ... I got some bad news for ya

"Lion King and Maleficent: Mistress of Evil are both slated for a 2019 release, we also have confirmation of Mulan which is slated to hit theaters on March 27th, 2020. Additionally, Cruella is slated for a December 23rd, 2020 release and_* eight additional untitled live-action films sprinkled throughout 2021 and 2022*_."


----------



## Firebird060

I still think the Best live action Cinderella was the Slipper and the Rose from 1976, but that might be because its a musical as well and the music being written by the Sherman Brothers


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disney announces slew of new films through 2027 including Star Wars and Marvel Phase 4  (I think this builds off @jknezek 's post)
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/disney-an...-2027-including-star-wars-and-marvel-phase-4/
> 
> oh and for those of you already tired of the Live Action Remakes ... I got some bad news for ya
> 
> "Lion King and Maleficent: Mistress of Evil are both slated for a 2019 release, we also have confirmation of Mulan which is slated to hit theaters on March 27th, 2020. Additionally, Cruella is slated for a December 23rd, 2020 release and_* eight additional untitled live-action films sprinkled throughout 2021 and 2022*_."


Gotta keep up those remakes  be you know it they will be remaking the remakes.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New flying carpet flatbreads at Jock Lindsey’s 

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/flyin...ock-lindseys-hangar-bar-to-celebrate-aladdin/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Firebird060 said:


> I still think the Best live action Cinderella was the Slipper and the Rose from 1976, but that might be because its a musical as well and written by the Sherman Brothers



I haven't liked many of the recent remakes but actually enjoyed the Cinderella one ... but you highlight a good version of it as well


----------



## Moliphino

TheMaxRebo said:


> oh and for those of you already tired of the Live Action Remakes ... I got some bad news for ya
> 
> "Lion King and Maleficent: Mistress of Evil are both slated for a 2019 release, we also have confirmation of Mulan which is slated to hit theaters on March 27th, 2020. Additionally, Cruella is slated for a December 23rd, 2020 release and_* eight additional untitled live-action films sprinkled throughout 2021 and 2022*_."



It doesn't specify if those are all remakes. I really hope they aren't, because that would be ridiculous.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Gotta keep up those remakes  be you know it they will be remaking the remakes.



except they will be animated - after having been novelized .... then there will come a live action remake of those


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> accept they will be animated - after having been novelized .... then there will come a live action remake of those


It’s the circle of life.


----------



## OSUZorba

TheMaxRebo said:


> guess it depends why they are going there and if the new people feel it is "lost" ... I know I for one would never stay at the Fort as it (maybe the cabins, not sure).  I am not DVC so likely never to stay at Reflections either but it looks way more appealing to me to stay there than at a tent site or in an RV.  I know lots of people that love it and that's awesome and I feel bad for those that feel this will negatively impact what they love about staying there - just think this opens it up for different people that wouldn't consider staying there in the past to now do so
> 
> Guess time will tell if these new people get the feeling they want out of this or not


But you said it was a pro for people that wanted to get to/stay near pioneer hall. This change is going to kill what that area was, which is my point. "I love this area and would like for it to be easier for me to stay near it." "Well bulldoze everything so I can have a hotel next to it." "Well, crap it's not the same any more."

Sure new people won't know the difference, but that isn't the point I'm making or what you originally said. Sure, I'd love for it to be easier to get to Pioneer Hall, but not if it means destorying everything about the area that made me like it.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> It’s the circle of life.


I see what you did there.

I want a live action remake of the Black Cauldron!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OSUZorba said:


> But you said it was a pro for people that wanted to get to/stay near pioneer hall. This change is going to kill what that area was, which is my point. "I love this area and would like for it to be easier for me to stay near it." "Well bulldoze everything so I can have a hotel next to it." "Well, crap it's not the same any more."
> 
> Sure new people won't know the difference, but that isn't the point I'm making or what you originally said. Sure, I'd love for it to be easier to get to Pioneer Hall, but not if it means destroying everything about the area that made me like it.



well it doesn't bulldoze Pioneer Hall that stays the same - guess it comes down to the opinion of the guest if it "kills it" or not.  I agree if the original person said "I love Pioneer hall and how quite it around it and how it feels like nothing major it is near it", then, yeah, this will have a different vibe than that, and agree with your point

But I think people can like elements of what is there and this not "kill" that for them - will come down to the individual


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> well it doesn't bulldoze Pioneer Hall that stays the same - guess it comes down to the opinion of the guest if it "kills it" or not.  I agree if the original person said "I love Pioneer hall and how quite it around it and how it feels like nothing major it is near it", then, yeah, this will have a different vibe than that, and agree with your point
> 
> But I think people can like elements of what is there and this not "kill" that for them - will come down to the individual


There will be a “new pioneer hall”


----------



## OSUZorba

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disney announces slew of new films through 2027 including Star Wars and Marvel Phase 4  (I think this builds off @jknezek 's post)
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/disney-an...-2027-including-star-wars-and-marvel-phase-4/
> 
> oh and for those of you already tired of the Live Action Remakes ... I got some bad news for ya
> 
> "Lion King and Maleficent: Mistress of Evil are both slated for a 2019 release, we also have confirmation of Mulan which is slated to hit theaters on March 27th, 2020. Additionally, Cruella is slated for a December 23rd, 2020 release and_* eight additional untitled live-action films sprinkled throughout 2021 and 2022*_."


That is a lot of remakes, hopefully they learn how to do then for less money. I have a hard time believing all of those will cover a $180M budget.


----------



## rteetz

OSUZorba said:


> That is a lot of remakes, hopefully they learn how to do then for less money. I have a hard time believing all of those will cover a $180M budget.


Or maybe they should work more on original films...


----------



## crvetter

OSUZorba said:


> That is a lot of remakes, hopefully they learn how to do then for less money. I have a hard time believing all of those will cover a $180M budget.


I'd guess part of their plan with the remakes (especially the fantasy/princess ones) is really meant to connect to another generation of kids to Disney. I would assume they must be seeing some benefits to these movies in keeping their catalog of characters relevant today, which in turn helps driver merchandising and park attendance.

If they let the characters fall to irrelevancy it could end up hurting the park attendance (not sure how it wouldn't when that has become a major focus of Disney parks and other theme parks too). Sure they should do new stories, but I think they are to a degree with the villain side stories. And any new stories is a higher cost to them through integration into the parks and hotels.


----------



## OSUZorba

TheMaxRebo said:


> well it doesn't bulldoze Pioneer Hall that stays the same - guess it comes down to the opinion of the guest if it "kills it" or not.  I agree if the original person said "I love Pioneer hall and how quite it around it and how it feels like nothing major it is near it", then, yeah, this will have a different vibe than that, and agree with your point
> 
> But I think people can like elements of what is there and this not "kill" that for them - will come down to the individual


If you put pioneer hall in a motel 6 parking lot, no body would care about getting to it. You are killing the entire area around the building itself, which is what makes it what it is.


----------



## rteetz

crvetter said:


> I'd guess part of their plan with the remakes (especially the fantasy/princess ones) is really meant to connect to another generation of kids to Disney. I would assume they must be seeing some benefits to these movies in keeping their catalog of characters relevant today, which in turn helps driver merchandising and park attendance.


Another aspect is oversees. Countries like China have no attachment or recollection to the originals because they weren’t shown there at the time. So that’s a huge untapped market for these films.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OSUZorba said:


> If you put pioneer hall in a motel 6 parking lot, no body would care about getting to it. You are killing the entire area around the building itself, which is what makes it what it is.



agree to disagree ... I love Pioneer Hall and Hoop Dee Doo, etc., but don't really care for/about the area


----------



## OSUZorba

crvetter said:


> I'd guess part of their plan with the remakes (especially the fantasy/princess ones) is really meant to connect to another generation of kids to Disney. I would assume they must be seeing some benefits to these movies in keeping their catalog of characters relevant today, which in turn helps driver merchandising and park attendance. If they let the characters fall to irrelevancy it could end up hurting the park attendance (not sure how it wouldn't when that has become a major focus of Disney parks and other theme parks too). Sure they should do new stories, but I think they are to a degree with the villain side stories. And any new stories is a higher cost to them through integration into the parks and hotels.


Yeah, I've had that thought before too, and for the Disney+ content. That seems like pretty long term thinking for a corporation, though, and it still seems like they should space them out some


----------



## TheMaxRebo

crvetter said:


> I'd guess part of their plan with the remakes (especially the fantasy/princess ones) is really meant to connect to another generation of kids to Disney. *I would assume they must be seeing some benefits *to these movies in keeping their catalog of characters relevant today, which in turn helps driver merchandising and park attendance.
> 
> If they let the characters fall to irrelevancy it could end up hurting the park attendance (not sure how it wouldn't when that has become a major focus of Disney parks and other theme parks too). Sure they should do new stories, but I think they are to a degree with the villain side stories. And any new stories is a higher cost to them through integration into the parks and hotels.



yeah, lots of $$$$ ... these remakes generally are bringing in more $ than the original live actions they have released


----------



## crvetter

OSUZorba said:


> Yeah, I've had that thought before too, and for the Disney+ content. That seems like pretty long term thinking for a corporation, though, and it still seems like they should space them out some


I would assume a corporation that operates on tourism though man-made attractions would have to think quite long term. When your most important business lines (through exposure and more recently it's financial success) is reliant on significant amounts physical structures and infrastructure you can't pivot the model quickly or scale down in any meaningful way. I'm sure Disney is aware, if they want to sustain long-term, WDW and DLR at the very least need to exist in come capacity (and perhaps one of the Asian Parks). Also its likely they are really trying to tap into that foreign market, particularly Asia, (as @rteetz suggested) that has no emotional attachment to some of the characters/movies, which makes them more interested in the Asian Disney parks and merchandising.


----------



## siren0119

tlmadden73 said:


> I see what you did there.
> 
> I want a live action remake of the Black Cauldron!



I am 100% here for THAT. 

Weren't they doing a live action Sword in the Stone?


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Magic Kingdom update 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/photo-rep...orrowland-speedway-testing-concrete-work-etc/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Western Way expansion road now open 

https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/flam...ern-way-extension-to-avalon-road-now-open.htm


----------



## lovethesun12

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEW/RUMOR*
> 
> Leaked concept art and models show what could have been the Marvel themed land at Disneyland Paris .... I think the working train part would have been really cool and added some kinetic energy to the area
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/photos-le...pider-man-roller-coaster-at-disneyland-paris/


Looks like some gravitational potential energy too =)


----------



## MommaBerd

@OSUZorba - I hear you and I totally get you (and probably all the other Fort people)! I am actually watching it happen around me. We live in what has been a quiet little suburb of Atlanta - lots of trees and parks, very small-town feel. But what has happened? Lots of people want to move here to enjoy that “small-town feel.” So, the trees come down, neighborhoods go up, roads are widened, traffic increases, and in about 10-15 years, we will have lost all the things that made our town different and will be just like every-other Atlanta suburb. Some people call it progress, but not me.  

Sadly, it can’t be too surprising to the campers, but it is a real loss for those who have loved and enjoyed it all these years.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Coronado Springs update 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/photos-co...ate-5-4-19-gran-destino-tower-villa-del-lago/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
NBA Experience update 

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/large...ress-at-the-nba-experience-in-disney-springs/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
DCA update 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/photo-rep...ony-swings-refurbishment-new-merchandise-etc/


----------



## OKW Lover

rteetz said:


> Rumored plans for Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railway
> 
> View attachment 399313


Interesting.  Looking it over, obviously the load/unload area is pretty much the same as is at least the first turn (assuming it continues to run counter clockwise) of the ride.  I wonder if the retained all the "track" or re-routed the rest of the ride. 



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Western Way expansion road now open
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/flam...ern-way-extension-to-avalon-road-now-open.htm



The only people this will be of interest to right now are those that live along that section of Avalon Rd.  There isn't anything out there but homes.


----------



## rteetz

OKW Lover said:


> Interesting. Looking it over, obviously the load/unload area is pretty much the same as is at least the first turn (assuming it continues to run counter clockwise) of the ride. I wonder if the retained all the "track" or re-routed the rest of the ride.


The layout is pretty similar to GMR.


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> *Photo update
> *
> Magic Kingdom update
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/photo-rep...orrowland-speedway-testing-concrete-work-etc/


I know this isn't a popular opinion but I'm glad these are coming back so soon.


----------



## disneygirlsng

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: “Ears to America” Patriotic Merchandise Arrives at Mouse Gear in Epcot


I might need those ears for my W&D half outfit.


----------



## rteetz

*News 
*
New Tale of the Lion King coming to DCA

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/tale-...venture-park-june-7th-behind-the-scenes-look/


----------



## skier_pete

So everyone talks about Reflections effect on the Fort, but all I can think of is "oh no,  more of those flipping cabins to screw up the DVC point structure." Owners should hate seeing those things.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

********** said:


> So everyone talks about Reflections effect on the Fort, but all I can think of is "oh no,  more of those flipping cabins to screw up the DVC point structure." Owners should hate seeing those things.


That’s exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Anthony Vito

********** said:


> So everyone talks about Reflections effect on the Fort, but all I can think of is "oh no,  more of those flipping cabins to screw up the DVC point structure." Owners should hate seeing those things.



While I can't directly comment on the Fort Wilderness aspect since I haven't been there yet, I definitely was surprised to see the cabins and was thinking the same thing.  I was hoping after the problems they've caused with availability, especially at Copper Creek, they'd get away from doing those cabins at new resorts.  I guess it makes it clearer that they really do not care at all if people have a hard time getting reservations, the just allow them to sell a lot more points then they would be able to sell otherwise.  That and if it's difficult to get a room, that just gives the (arguably) illusion of maximum demand.


----------



## crvetter

********** said:


> So everyone talks about Reflections effect on the Fort, but all I can think of is "oh no,  more of those flipping cabins to screw up the DVC point structure." Owners should hate seeing those things.


Remains to be seen how much they allocate to the cash side and DVC side. I mean all indications would be DVC considering it is in their best interest (free maintenance).


----------



## rteetz

CM reviews of SWGE and Smugglers Run are starting to come in.


----------



## OKW Lover

********** said:


> but all I can think of is "oh no, more of those flipping cabins to screw up the DVC point structure." Owners should hate seeing those things.


I guess I don't follow that at all.  I've been a DVC member since 1995.  Have stayed in everything from a basic studio to a grand villa.  The only reason I haven't stayed in a cabin yet is that we now live very close to the parks and instead use our points for Aulani.  What is wrong with the DVC point structure as a result of these cabins?


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


> There will be a “new pioneer hall”


Let's take some cues from the StarWars Hotel. They could use screens to simulate the trees they bulldozed. Maybe have animals walk by the "windows". They could even make it snow like at BOG!


----------



## chicagoshannon

OKW Lover said:


> I guess I don't follow that at all.  I've been a DVC member since 1995.  Have stayed in everything from a basic studio to a grand villa.  The only reason I haven't stayed in a cabin yet is that we now live very close to the parks and instead use our points for Aulani.  What is wrong with the DVC point structure as a result of these cabins?


They're very point heavy which allows DVC to sell more points for the resort.  However, not many spend their points on the cabins which means some people aren't able to book the other room categories basically locking people out of using their points at their home resort.  This causes a domino effect at other resorts also.


----------



## linzbear

OKW Lover said:


> I guess I don't follow that at all.  I've been a DVC member since 1995.  Have stayed in everything from a basic studio to a grand villa.  The only reason I haven't stayed in a cabin yet is that we now live very close to the parks and instead use our points for Aulani.  What is wrong with the DVC point structure as a result of these cabins?



It's a suite with 2 real beds and sleeps 6 that is significantly more expensive point wise than a 2 bedroom (which has 3 beds and sleeps 8).  No one wants to spend their points on that - they'd rather have more beds and more room for less points.  But because the cabins exist at all, there are more points in the pool and no one wants to stay there, making finding regular rooms difficult.

I have a family of 6 and briefly looked into it, laughing at the point cost and writing it off.


----------



## Cinderumbrella

BIG NEWS!!!!!!!

It’s Ryan’s 21st Birthday!!!!!!!!

A very happy Birthday to our fearless Moderator!! Thanks for all you do!!!


----------



## rteetz

Cinderumbrella said:


> BIG NEWS!!!!!!!
> 
> It’s Ryan’s 21st Birthday!!!!!!!!
> 
> A very happy Birthday to our fearless Moderator!! Thanks for all you do!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Farro

Happy Birthday Ryan!!!

Thanks for all your hard work, you give a us a great place to get away from it all!

Have a fun Birthday and don't go too crazy and forget about updating us. Well, maybe just for one day.


----------



## jknezek

Cinderumbrella said:


> BIG NEWS!!!!!!!
> 
> It’s Ryan’s 21st Birthday!!!!!!!!
> 
> A very happy Birthday to our fearless Moderator!! Thanks for all you do!!!



And now when we all act up and jump off topic, he can legally go get himself a drink while shaking his head at our stupidity! Congratulations!


----------



## sherlockmiles

jknezek said:


> And now when we all act up and jump off topic, he can legally go get himself a drink while shaking his head at our stupidity! Congratulations!



That should make Moderating easier.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disney will allow overnight camping out for Galaxy's Edge opening day and the first post-reservation day


----------



## skier_pete

OKW Lover said:


> I guess I don't follow that at all.  I've been a DVC member since 1995.  Have stayed in everything from a basic studio to a grand villa.  The only reason I haven't stayed in a cabin yet is that we now live very close to the parks and instead use our points for Aulani.  What is wrong with the DVC point structure as a result of these cabins?



Probably not the place for this - but DVC sells to many new time customers on Studio availability. Cabins create a large number of points within that particular resort that are sold to customers that want studios. While the Cabins may be filled within the entire DVC system, owners at CCV that want to stay in studios (and really ANYONE that wants to stay at CCV in studios) will be adversely affected on the availability side. It's basically the resort is overweighted with high point units. (A normal resort of the size of CCV might have 6 grand villas - there they have a few grand villas PLUS 26 cabins.)  Now that CCV is sold out, we're already hearing talk of how hard it is to get a studio there.

Admittedly I am unlikely to ever want to purchase at Reflections - but if all those cabins go to DVC (and I suppose it's possible some might stay as cash units) it definitely will adversely affect low point owners there.

As I said, here's hoping some of the cabins will be cash units instead of DVC point units, but I don't have much hope to that.



Cinderumbrella said:


> BIG NEWS!!!!!!!
> 
> It’s Ryan’s 21st Birthday!!!!!!!!
> 
> A very happy Birthday to our fearless Moderator!! Thanks for all you do!!!



Don't shout, he's probably hung over.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disney will allow overnight camping out for Galaxy's Edge opening day and the first post-reservation day
> 
> View attachment 399463


I’m a little confused on this. I don’t see a need to camp out on the 31st. I can see doing so on June 24th but with the reservation system in place I definitely wouldn’t be camping out.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Don't shout, he's probably hung over.


Not yet


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> I’m a little confused on this. I don’t see a need to camp out on the 31st. I can see doing so on June 24th but with the reservation system in place I definitely wouldn’t be camping out.



Well, if you have the opening time, I could see where a few people might decide they want to be the "first ones in". (Besides all the castmembers of course.) But yeah, if you have a 2 PM to 6 PM window, that would be pretty dumb.


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> I’m a little confused on this. I don’t see a need to camp out on the 31st. I can see doing so on June 24th but with the reservation system in place I definitely wouldn’t be camping out.



I thought they would let people without a reservation queue up outside the land to be let in as capacity allows. Am I wrong? So it makes since if you want to get in as early as possible, even if you have a reservation later in the day.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Cinderumbrella said:


> BIG NEWS!!!!!!!
> 
> It’s Ryan’s 21st Birthday!!!!!!!!
> 
> A very happy Birthday to our fearless Moderator!! Thanks for all you do!!!


----------



## rteetz

wareagle57 said:


> I thought they would let people without a reservation queue up outside the land to be let in as capacity allows. Am I wrong? So it makes since if you want to get in as early as possible, even if you have a reservation later in the day.


Disney has said no standby queue.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I’m a little confused on this. I don’t see a need to camp out on the 31st. I can see doing so on June 24th but with the reservation system in place I definitely wouldn’t be camping out.



I agree with you in theory - but also know there is a bit of sense of community with these types of things so I could see people that even if they don't have the first reservation, I mean, what else are they going to do that day, so just sort of hang out with all the other uber fans and make an event of it

My guess is Disney expects/suspects people would want to do this/try to do this to some extent whether they had a structure in place or not so figure out better to be safe.   While probably not totally needed I think ti could help make it a more positive experience for everyone


----------



## Phicinfan

rteetz said:


> CM reviews of SWGE and Smugglers Run are starting to come in.


And????  Don't leave us hanging....


----------



## Phicinfan

Ryan!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Phicinfan said:


> And????  Don't leave us hanging....



well, he posted in the dedicated SRGW thread - guess those folks are more worthy than us peons

But via some covert operations (and a really confusing plan that involved beaming the info from the planet surface to a spaceship), I've obtained the information:



Spoiler: Info on Land/Falcon ride



LAND/QUEUE:
-The Falcon outside is MASSIVE. The scale of everything is so large it will make you feel like an ant.

-The queue is very impressive. Multi leveled, tons of props to look at.. but isn't physically interactive at all. I'm guessing the Play Disney Parks app will be heavily relied on.

-There is only 1 Hondo preshow room (this seems so cost effective and inefficient to me personally). For efficiency, the room is divided into 2. This 1 room holds a large amount of people and feeds two separate falcon interiors. When the preshow ends, both sides dump out into 2 separate chess rooms.
(this seems interesting... you being in a room full of guests and only seeing your half of the room in the actual falcon... where did the others go?)

-Grouping happens before you enter the chess room

-Every single person is assigned a colored card with a number and a cockpit position on it.

-The chess room is free roam and you will see other groups waiting as well.

RIDE:
-The ride is actually pretty long.. about 5 min is what the cm felt like it was.

-Everyone starts out with $3000. Every time you fire or bang into something, it costs money. At the end, Hondo will tally your score and let you know how much money you have left/if you did good/bad. This group had $300 left and Hondo was not happy.

-PILOT: This position is reported to be the most fun and the most challenging. One pilot controls left/right movement while the other controls up/down. Up/Down is harder and has more game play. There were some small moments with little to do for the left/right pilot. Not only is this position the hardest but you get perfect viewing (front row seats) to the entire show. Adults felt stressed and challenged by this position, can't wait to see how little Timmy handles the attraction.

GUNNER: None of my friends have yet to experience this position but they said the individuals in those seats were having a blast!

ENGINEER: Ok.... where do I begin... So this position will actually be the least favored of the three, but not for the reasons we think. The tasks are actually cool and a lot of fun BUT its very difficult to see the screen/understand what is going on. I don't think the seats are elevated, therefore, you're basically getting the worst seat in the house. I also heard that the projection is not very bright which really did not help the back row at all. The Falcon window is already hard to see out of normally, so sitting in the back wasn't too fulfilling.

DOWNTIMES: The ride actually has a tech difficulty during a friends preview.. the cockpit screen shuts off and turns blank, motion stops, and you just sit and wait for a CM to open your door. They got to re-ride.

EMPTY SEATS: If your cockpit has empty seats, the ride system will know and disregard them.

EXIT: You exit out a different hallway than what you entered but it looks identical.

CMs did not notice any hallway changes as they exited like stated at the Chicago convention.

Another account:

Pretty accurate to what my group and I experienced. A few things I wanted to add:

- the Hondo AA wasn’t working. The CM in the pre-show room pushed a button, left the room, came back and realized it never worked, then pushed something else, and an alternate pre-show played on the screens.

- Gunner seemed like the most popular position among the groups riding. Pilot is fun, but you don’t really participate in any action like the Gunner does.

- The position assigning was completely random. After the pre-show, we were directed down a narrow hallway and were practically in a single file line and the CM at the end of the line was quickly handing out cards with our assigned color and position. Didn’t seem like there was any particular method to this.

- The line moves VERY QUICK with no Fastpass holding back the standby queue. This will be nice during the first few months of operation.


----------



## sachilles

I think Cabins are OK for DVC, it's the ratio of Cabins vs Studios which is problematic. The ratio is all wrong at copper creek. There is a lot of ways it could be better.

One way they could combat it if they really cared to, is to have the on water cabins be lock off duplex's. Able to accommodate a big party when needed or be cut in half to deal with a smaller party(albeit with a higher point cost).

I'm not in the camp that believes disney intentionally built the bungalow inventory in such a way that they wanted them empty most of the time. I think disney wants every bed full, so they can spend money in the parks. I do think they blew it on the ratio of cabins compared to the other inventory at copper creek. I bet they get it a better ratio at reflections and more studio and one room inventory. I think rivieria shows with the tower suites, they have an idea that the smaller rooms are in demand. I'd personally rather see more of the OKW style double studios.


----------



## merry_nbright

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, @rteetz!! Thanks for being our fearless leader!!!

Try not to have TOO much fun!


----------



## Gusey

*News*
Jasmine is getting her own song in 'Aladdin' called Speechless
https://twitter.com/ED92live/status/1126120340567003136
https://twitter.com/ED92live/status/1126123671486124032


----------



## rteetz

*News 
*
New for purchase buttons 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/photos-fa...-buttons-now-being-sold-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New for purchase buttons
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/photos-fa...-buttons-now-being-sold-at-walt-disney-world/



That takes me back to the late 80's when FROSTED (of course!) denim jackets loaded w/ buttons was the "in" thing!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New for purchase buttons
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/photos-fa...-buttons-now-being-sold-at-walt-disney-world/



I have a bunch of buttons like that from a third party provider/independent company ... another example of Disney seeing others making money off an idea and wanting to take it over (and obviously they should as their content ... just likely won't be as creative)


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
DHS update 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/photo-report-hollywood-studios-5-8-19/


----------



## BigRed98

Happy Birthday @rteetz Thanks for all your hard work! Next time your at WDW, go celebrate at Trader Sams!


----------



## wareagle57

https://www.foxnews.com/travel/grandmother-cbd-arrested-disney-world

I can't say I fully understand what the CBD laws in Florida or elsewhere are, but I see it being sold pretty openly both there and in my home state. Regardless of the letter of the law, this seems like an abuse of power by the deputy. Anything more than denying admittance until it's thrown away or taken back to the car is excessive.


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> Happy Birthday @rteetz Thanks for all your hard work! Next time your at WDW, go celebrate at Trader Sams!


I plan on it


----------



## sachilles

wareagle57 said:


> https://www.foxnews.com/travel/grandmother-cbd-arrested-disney-world
> 
> I can't say I fully understand what the CBD laws in Florida or elsewhere are, but I see it being sold pretty openly both there and in my home state. Regardless of the letter of the law, this seems like an abuse of power by the deputy. Anything more than denying admittance until it's thrown away or taken back to the car is excessive.


I feel like this is one of those stories where we only know about 10% of the full story.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Toy Story & Pixar Pals Summer Splash Coming to Hong Kong Disneyland Resort This Summer


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New “Up” Grape Soda Ellie Badge Purse Treks Into Disney Parks


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New sundae at the Plaza Ice Cream Parlor

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/dulce...s-at-plaza-ice-cream-parlor-in-magic-kingdom/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“High School Musical: The Musical: The Series” Showrunner Reportedly Leaves the Project


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“Bob’s Burgers” EPs Lizzie and Wendy Molyneux Sign Multi-Year Deal with 20th Century Fox Television


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Former “Game of Thrones” Star Richard Madden Reportedly in Talks for Marvel’s “The Eternals”


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

Gusey said:


> *News*
> Jasmine is getting her own song in 'Aladdin' called Speechless
> https://twitter.com/ED92live/status/1126120340567003136
> https://twitter.com/ED92live/status/1126123671486124032



Ohhh...I like it!

I'm very excited for this film.  Everyone I run into is excited for Detective Pikachu and Godzilla but THIS is the movie I want to see this May.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Groovy new merchandise at Pop Century.  Always love when they have resort specific merch ... really like that water bottle (hope it is there when we stay there in August)

https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/photos-groovy-new-merchandise-line-spotted-at-disneys-pop-century-resort/


----------



## wareagle57

sachilles said:


> I feel like this is one of those stories where we only know about 10% of the full story.



Given the source you're probably right. It's very click-baity.


----------



## Bay Max

rteetz said:


> Thank you!


----------



## scrappinginontario

I hope they improve the flow in SWGE.  We ordered from Aloha Aisle last week and it was basically a free-for-all.  Very little organization and nobody really knew when to go to the counter.  When my app said my order was ready I joined a line of about 12 people who had the same message, and then waited another 15 mins to get to the front of the line for them to make my order.

Normally I'm a big fan of mobile ordering but I will say at busier locations it still requires some enhancing.


----------



## Firebird060

Is anyone else hoping this Disney Book gets published  http://michaelperaza.blogspot.com/2019/05/the-55ers-pioneers-who-setteled.html   I think it would be awesome to learn about some of the year 1 CMs at Disneyland


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> “High School Musical: The Musical: The Series” Showrunner Reportedly Leaves the Project



He probably got tired of saying/writing the title.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> He probably got tired of saying/writing the title.



But now I want to see "Highschool Musical: The Musical: The Series: The Backstage Story"


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

A look at the Kyber Crystals used in the Laightsaber building .... Sounds like a really fun and unique experience

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/a-loo...ld-your-lightsaber-in-star-wars-galaxys-edge/


----------



## jknezek

The structure for the now closed Mickey's Backyard BBQ at Fort Wilderness was torn down today. That was the one meet and greet my kids liked when they were little. We've never been a meet n greet family, but that one was a load of fun. Maybe when they are done building the monstrosity next door they will find a place to put it back. Another memory consumed by this misplaced resort...


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> A look at the Kyber Crystals used in the Laightsaber building .... Sounds like a really fun and unique experience
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/a-loo...ld-your-lightsaber-in-star-wars-galaxys-edge/



One thing I'm really excited for is that land crowded with people and a bunch of kids swinging their lightsabres around. (And yes, my kid was once one of those kids.)


----------



## rteetz

Tom Holland is/was reportedly at DCA today in the Spidey suit.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Emotional Whirlwind update 

https://***********.com/2019/05/pho...in-pixar-pier-at-disney-california-adventure/


----------



## fatmanatee

rteetz said:


> Tom Holland is/was reportedly at DCA today in the Spidey suit.


Can confirm: https://twitter.com/daniellerue/status/1126205864887459840


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> Tom Holland is/was reportedly at DCA today in the Spidey suit.





fatmanatee said:


> Can confirm: https://twitter.com/daniellerue/status/1126205864887459840



If you click on the link looks like Zendaya and the kid that plays his best friend (don't know the actors name, sorry) were also there.


----------



## Moliphino

********** said:


> If you click on the link looks like Zendaya and the kid that plays his best friend (don't know the actors name, sorry) were also there.



I saw Jake Gyllenhaal, too.


----------



## Pawpsicle

********** said:


> If you click on the link looks like Zendaya and the kid that plays his best friend (don't know the actors name, sorry) were also there.



Caught a glimpse of Jake Gyllenhaal too


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yup - looks like all the stars from the new movie.  If you want to hear a girl scream "I Love You" over and over then watch the video out on instagram


----------



## merry_nbright

TheMaxRebo said:


> yup - looks like all the stars from the new movie.  If you want to hear a girl scream "I Love You" over and over then watch the video out on instagram
> 
> View attachment 399562



Thanks for posting the picture! I’d rather not hear the screaming. 

I’m so stoked for this movie!!!


----------



## Chris Hamm

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Third Edition Shrunken Zombie Head debuts at Trader Sams at WDW



Any idea if and when they will release more of these?


----------



## soniam

scrappinginontario said:


> I hope they improve the flow in SWGE.  We ordered from Aloha Aisle last week and it was basically a free-for-all.  Very little organization and nobody really knew when to go to the counter.  When my app said my order was ready I joined a line of about 12 people who had the same message, and then waited another 15 mins to get to the front of the line for them to make my order.
> 
> Normally I'm a big fan of mobile ordering but I will say at busier locations it still requires some enhancing.



Aloha Isle is one of the worst examples of how to do mobile ordering. They should probably just get rid of it there. I usually put in my order before I get there and then immediately get in the mobile ordering line, even before it says it's ready. There are usually others that have done that too.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Tokyo expansion ground breaking set for May 21st

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/groundbreaking-for-massive-tokyo-disneysea-expansion-set-for-may-21st/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Tokyo expansion ground breaking set for May 21st
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/groundbreaking-for-massive-tokyo-disneysea-expansion-set-for-may-21st/




and per WDWNT the area will be called "FantaSea"


----------



## rteetz

Completely forgot about the earnings call. 

Iger said he expects a larger marvel presence at Shanghai Disneyland.

Tokyo expansion breaks ground May 21st called FantaSea. 

Endgame will be on Disney+ December 11th. 

Fox is expected to release 5-6 films a year. 

Rise of the Resistance will open later this year. 

Iger says they plan to be smart about price increases at the parks.

Disney has been in talks to buy the Comcast stake in Hulu.


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> Completely forgot about the earnings call.
> 
> Iger said he expects a larger marvel presence at Shanghai Disneyland.
> 
> Tokyo expansion breaks ground May 21st called FantaSea.
> 
> Endgame will be on Disney+ December 11th.
> 
> Fox is expected to release 5-6 films a year.
> 
> Rise of the Resistance will open later this year.
> 
> Iger says they plan to be smart about price increases at the parks.
> 
> Disney has been in talks to buy the Comcast stake in Hulu.


And for the fox films that’s not including searchlight.


----------



## MissGina5

Gusey said:


> *News*
> Jasmine is getting her own song in 'Aladdin' called Speechless
> https://twitter.com/ED92live/status/1126120340567003136
> https://twitter.com/ED92live/status/1126123671486124032


AT LAST!!!
I don't know if anyone else knows this but she is the ONLY princess NOT to have a solo in her movie.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New coke flavor now at Disney Parks 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ge-offerings/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q3wo050220190018G


----------



## unbanshee

rteetz said:


> Tokyo expansion breaks ground May 21st called FantaSea.



They're calling it FantaSea?


----------



## rteetz

unbanshee said:


> They're calling it FantaSea?


Yeah


----------



## TheMaxRebo

unbanshee said:


> They're calling it FantaSea?



It's way better than any of the new names they floated for Hollywood Studios in my mind


----------



## crazy4wdw

Disney CEO Says Next MCU Movies Will Be Announced Later This Summer


----------



## rteetz

crazy4wdw said:


> Disney CEO Says Next MCU Movies Will Be Announced Later This Summer


Likely D23


----------



## disneyfan150

Happy Birthday, Ryan!! It is my birthday too!


----------



## rteetz

disneyfan150 said:


> Happy Birthday, Ryan!! It is my birthday too!


Happy birthday to you too!


----------



## Carol Jackson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Western Way expansion road now open
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/flam...ern-way-extension-to-avalon-road-now-open.htm


We use Western Way to sneak onto Disney property from Orange Lake with little to no traffic. Hope it stays that way.


----------



## afan

soniam said:


> Aloha Isle is one of the worst examples of how to do mobile ordering. They should probably just get rid of it there. I usually put in my order before I get there and then immediately get in the mobile ordering line, even before it says it's ready. There are usually others that have done that too.



Last Nov I used mobile order at Casey's and it worked great though it was after the lunch rush.  I also used it at ABC Com around lunch and it wasn't good.  There were several of us waiting that had put our orders in and we watched as people in line ordered and got their food before any of us.  It made no sense and was quite annoying.


----------



## Katrina Y

Happy Birthday, Ryan!


----------



## unbanshee

rteetz said:


> Yeah



I like it! Is there an official link where I can read more about the new name?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Colored Wristbands to be used to enforce 4-hour access window in Galaxy's Edge - CMs will deny access to the Falcon ride and the stores, etc. if your color doesn't correspond to an active time and sounds like if you are there well past your time slot and the land is too crowded, eventually you will be asked to leave more directly

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/color...4-hour-time-window-at-star-wars-galaxys-edge/


some additional tidbits from WDWNT:

https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/disneylan...-colored-wristbands-and-stormtrooper-patrols/

- Stragglers will be dealt with by the First Order stormtroopers patrolling the land.   “We’ll be utilizing the troopers to help us, for sure,” Theiler joked.  (thinking WDWNT might not get the "joking" part)

- The goal is to keep the wait times for Smugglers Run under two hours, Theiler said. _*Accommodations will be made if the attraction should experience any downtime*_

- The wait time for Smugglers Run will balloon if everybody entering Galaxy’s Edge heads straight for the attraction. Disney hopes to disperse visitors throughout the land during the reservation-only period and persuade riders to postpone their journey on Smugglers Run until the second or third hour of their visit when wait times will be less.  (no indication how they will "persuade" them .... Jedi mind tricks?  "This is not when you are looking to ride the Falcon")


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Eat to the Beat concert series line up

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/2019-eat-to-the-beat-concert-lineup-announced/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Eat to the Beat concert lineup announced:
http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/2019-eat-to-the-beat-concert-lineup-announced/

seems like quite a few new performers (though I haven't really heard of any of them)

edit: duplicate


----------



## sherlockmiles

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Eat to the Beat concert series line up
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/2019-eat-to-the-beat-concert-lineup-announced/




Well buggers!  don't even know any of the people that are there during our trip - and we love many of the bands playing when we're not there.  
*sigh*


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Eat to the Beat concert series line up
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/2019-eat-to-the-beat-concert-lineup-announced/


Well I officially know what days I will be getting dining packages. 2 of my favorite groups/artists are coming this year! One of them being new to the concert series as well! Yay!!! Why does one of them have to come on a Saturday or Sunday though?!?! I hate food and wine on the weekends so much!

Also, can I just laugh that D Capella is performing at this and that they only get one night? Personally, I would never spend money to see them perform so maybe this will be my chance. I just haven’t been impressed with anything they have done.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Looks like the wraps are off - so a look at a lot more of the character gondolas:

https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/photos-ch...disney-skyliner-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Looks like the wraps are off - so a look at a lot more of the character gondolas:
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/photos-ch...disney-skyliner-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


No Lion King!


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Looks like the wraps are off - so a look at a lot more of the character gondolas:
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/photos-ch...disney-skyliner-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/




They have to be ready to go soon, right???


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

SaintsManiac said:


> They have to be ready to go soon, right???


An official opening is still a few months away, but a lot of people are thinking that they will open specific lines early. They still haven’t started testing the CB -> EPCOT Line.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> No Lion King!



I am assuming (hoping?) this isn't all of them even though WDWNT used the word "all" in the note


----------



## crvetter

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am assuming (hoping?) this isn't all of them even though WDWNT used the word "all" in the note


I’m sure they aren’t all of them. We are missing the Mickey and Minnie one for sure, along with Beauty and the Beast, Star Wars, Guardians, and the haunted mansion. All of which we know are coming.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> An official opening is still a few months away, but a lot of people are thinking that they will open specific lines early. They still haven’t started testing the CB -> EPCOT Line.


There has been overnight testing but no major testing like the other lines yet.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Bring Your Appetite! Epcot International Food & Wine Festival Launches Global Culinary Fun Aug. 29


----------



## Moliphino

crvetter said:


> I’m sure they aren’t all of them. We are missing the Mickey and Minnie one for sure, along with Beauty and the Beast, Star Wars, Guardians, and the haunted mansion. All of which we know are coming.



Aside from Mickey and Minnie, all of those are shown in the link.


----------



## crvetter

Moliphino said:


> Aside from Mickey and Minnie, all of those are shown in the link.


Mickey and Minnie are in there too. Not sure how I missed them.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

National Geographic’s Next Documentary to Focus on Ocean Explorer Jacques Cousteau


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Captain Marvel Home Video Release Announced


----------



## wareagle57

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Eat to the Beat concert lineup announced:
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/2019-eat-to-the-beat-concert-lineup-announced/
> 
> seems like quite a few new performers (though I haven't really heard of any of them)
> 
> edit: duplicate



Of that list, Plain White T's is probably the one I'm more than marginally interested in. Pretty convenient since I plan to be at Galaxy's Edge for those 3 days there are no EEMHs.


----------



## BorderTenny

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Looks like the wraps are off - so a look at a lot more of the character gondolas:
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/photos-ch...disney-skyliner-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


Is it just me, or would these make an awesome Christmas ornament collection?


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Onion Rings Appetizer Removed from Menu at Sci-Fi Dine-In Theater Restaurant at Hollywood Studios, Other Changes


----------



## rteetz

BorderTenny said:


> Is it just me, or would these make an awesome Christmas ornament collection?


They would. Disney made a transportation ornament set before that I have.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Virtual Queue details for Disneyland

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/virtu...BgsHtj_G47GOqoaWeGcmAm0i1i32_nO4ic3clS6uXXsbM

"According to a post by the OC Register, guests will log in to the Disneyland app and secure their “boarding pass” to enter the land. At rope drop, guests will be able to walk directly into the land until it is full. A status bar in the app will show how full the land is at any given time. When it fills to capacity, the option to secure your boarding pass will pop up. After guests secure the pass, Disney will send a push notification to their phone when it is their turn. Guests will then have two hours to return to the land entrance to redeem their pass. 

Disney hasn’t stated how long the virtual queue system will be in place for, simply stating that they will stop using it when the crowds die down and there is no longer a need for it. Disneyland is implementing this virtual queue so guests can continue to enjoy the park without the need to stand in line for Galaxy’s Edge all day."


----------



## sachilles

rteetz said:


> They would. Disney made a transportation ornament set before that I have.


Not a disney item, but we have Tram/Gondola Christmas tree decoration. It's automated, and the cars move from a base you put on the ground, and the top station replaces the star on top of your tree(star goes above it). So the cars go from the ground to the top of the tree and back. I could see them doing that.


----------



## only hope

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Virtual Queue details for Disneyland
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/virtu...BgsHtj_G47GOqoaWeGcmAm0i1i32_nO4ic3clS6uXXsbM
> 
> "According to a post by the OC Register, guests will log in to the Disneyland app and secure their “boarding pass” to enter the land. At rope drop, guests will be able to walk directly into the land until it is full. A status bar in the app will show how full the land is at any given time. When it fills to capacity, the option to secure your boarding pass will pop up. After guests secure the pass, Disney will send a push notification to their phone when it is their turn. Guests will then have two hours to return to the land entrance to redeem their pass.
> 
> Disney hasn’t stated how long the virtual queue system will be in place for, simply stating that they will stop using it when the crowds die down and there is no longer a need for it. Disneyland is implementing this virtual queue so guests can continue to enjoy the park without the need to stand in line for Galaxy’s Edge all day."



I hope they do this for Hollywood too.


----------



## rteetz

only hope said:


> I hope they do this for Hollywood too.


I think they will. Fill the land up and then after give guests a return time.


----------



## amalone1013

sherlockmiles said:


> Well buggers!  don't even know any of the people that are there during our trip - and we love many of the bands playing when we're not there.
> *sigh*


Now we might have to go Labor Day Weekend even though I had wanted to avoid SWGE crowds, if DH finds out Sawyer Brown is on the list


----------



## scrappinginontario

only hope said:


> I hope they do this for Hollywood too.





rteetz said:


> I think they will. Fill the land up and then after give guests a return time.


  Would be so much better than the long queues that happened at TSL as it won't be for just a day or two.  It will be great to go about our day and then return when space is available.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: Mickey Celebration Donut at The Lunching Pad in the Magic Kingdom


----------



## Anthony Vito

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Virtual Queue details for Disneyland
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/virtu...BgsHtj_G47GOqoaWeGcmAm0i1i32_nO4ic3clS6uXXsbM
> 
> "According to a post by the OC Register, guests will log in to the Disneyland app and secure their “boarding pass” to enter the land. At rope drop, guests will be able to walk directly into the land until it is full. A status bar in the app will show how full the land is at any given time. When it fills to capacity, the option to secure your boarding pass will pop up. After guests secure the pass, Disney will send a push notification to their phone when it is their turn. Guests will then have two hours to return to the land entrance to redeem their pass.
> 
> Disney hasn’t stated how long the virtual queue system will be in place for, simply stating that they will stop using it when the crowds die down and there is no longer a need for it. Disneyland is implementing this virtual queue so guests can continue to enjoy the park without the need to stand in line for Galaxy’s Edge all day."



That seems like an awful lot of faith in the reliability of the app, especially if the WDW MDE app is any barometer.  I mean, a status bar in the app showing how full the land is??  Call me skeptical.


----------



## rteetz

Anthony Vito said:


> That seems like an awful lot of faith in the reliability of the app, especially if the WDW MDE app is any barometer.  I mean, a status bar in the app showing how full the land is??  Call me skeptical.


Disneyland app tends to work better. This really is a necessary beast for this land.


----------



## Iowamomof4

Rob at Passport to the Parks did report that they are CURRENTLY (as in, right now, during the day) testing the Epcot line.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Virtual Queue details for Disneyland
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/virtu...BgsHtj_G47GOqoaWeGcmAm0i1i32_nO4ic3clS6uXXsbM
> 
> "According to a post by the OC Register, guests will log in to the Disneyland app and secure their “boarding pass” to enter the land. At rope drop, guests will be able to walk directly into the land until it is full. A status bar in the app will show how full the land is at any given time. When it fills to capacity, the option to secure your boarding pass will pop up. After guests secure the pass, Disney will send a push notification to their phone when it is their turn. Guests will then have two hours to return to the land entrance to redeem their pass.
> 
> Disney hasn’t stated how long the virtual queue system will be in place for, simply stating that they will stop using it when the crowds die down and there is no longer a need for it. Disneyland is implementing this virtual queue so guests can continue to enjoy the park without the need to stand in line for Galaxy’s Edge all day."




This sounds like a good plan ... I worry about how it will function given Disney IT though


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> Disneyland app tends to work better. This really is a necessary beast for this land.


Totally agree DLR's app seems to be more reliable but on our last day at DLR the app completely crashed. I could access the app but I couldn't sign into my account. My husband could sign into my account thankfully on his phone because we had purchased MP that day. 

So many people on at once makes me hope an overload doesn't occur. Maybe they have a backup? Like a CM (or CMs) close to the land with some sort of sign. IDK just thinking about my experience.


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Totally agree DLR's app seems to be more reliable but on our last day at DLR the app completely crashed. I could access the app but I couldn't sign into my account. My husband could sign into my account thankfully on his phone because we had purchased MP that day.
> 
> So many people on at once makes me hope an overload doesn't occur. Maybe they have a backup? Like a CM (or CMs) close to the land with some sort of sign. IDK just thinking about my experience.


No matter what they do there will be no perfect bug free way. Even paper would have its issues.


----------



## Anthony Vito

rteetz said:


> No matter what they do there will be no perfect bug free way. Even paper would have its issues.



I agree on both points (if they went paper, I could see people standing out there selling them like scalpers at a sporting event/concert).  As for the app, it just seems ambitious given the likelihood of bugs regardless of the specifics.  I would think the simplest way would be to essentially piggyback the Fastpass/Maxpass (assuming it runs similarly) system and basically set the land up as a ride and have "Fastpass" times for it.  At least there's extensive experience and history running that.  At the same time, I am also impressed that they are trying something new and slightly more ambitious and not just jury-rigging something into place.


----------



## rteetz

I posted another set of reviews including one on Savi's in the SWGE subforum main thread.


----------



## wareagle57

Iowamomof4 said:


> Rob at Passport to the Parks did report that they are CURRENTLY (as in, right now, during the day) testing the Epcot line.



What does this mean?


----------



## sachilles

wareagle57 said:


> What does this mean?


I assume he means testing the skyliner line that services the international gateway, riviera and CBR main station.


----------



## JK World

Maybe I missed this, but did the BatB sing-along at Epcot ever open?  If not, do we have a start date?  Planning my fall trip, and not sure whether to include it!


----------



## rteetz

JK World said:


> Maybe I missed this, but did the BatB sing-along at Epcot ever open?  If not, do we have a start date?  Planning my fall trip, and not sure whether to include it!


Not open and no date announced.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Bongos closes in August 

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ey-springs/amp/#click=https://t.co/8wAokgmEve


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Tickets now on sale for NBA Experience 

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/tickets/nba-experience/

$34 for adults $29 for kids


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Tickets now on sale for NBA Experience
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/tickets/nba-experience/
> 
> $34 for adults $29 for kids



Do we know when it opens?


----------



## rteetz

Iowamomof4 said:


> Do we know when it opens?


August 12th


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I posted another set of reviews including one on Savi's in the SWGE subforum main thread.



thanks for posting here about that - sounds really cool!  (now to hear about the droid building ......)


----------



## scrappinginontario

It appears Tomorrowland Speedway is getting closer to opening.  Cars are being moved back onto the track and FastPass+ reservations can be booked as of May 22nd.  It may open earlier than that but the 22nd is the earliest a FP+ reservation may be booked.


----------



## Iowamomof4

scrappinginontario said:


> It appears Tomorrowland Speedway is getting closer to opening.  Cars are being moved back onto the track and FastPass+ reservations can be booked as of May 22nd.  It may open earlier than that but the 22nd is the earliest a FP+ reservation may be booked.



I think it's slated to open on the 18th. I wonder if they'll do any soft openings ahead of that or not. We're doing DAH at MK on the 17th. It won't hurt my feelings if Speedway is still closed that night, although maybe that would free up some other rides for us.


----------



## andyw715

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> some additional tidbits from WDWNT:
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/disneylan...-colored-wristbands-and-stormtrooper-patrols/
> 
> - Stragglers will be dealt with by the First Order stormtroopers patrolling the land.   “We’ll be utilizing the troopers to help us, for sure,” Theiler joked.  (thinking WDWNT might not get the "joking" part)




#stormtrooperChallenge stay in SW:GE as long as you can and get escorted out by troopers!  I can't wait


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Tickets now on sale for NBA Experience
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/tickets/nba-experience/
> 
> $34 for adults $29 for kids



It’s a very reasonable price! I know many are skeptical of how it will do but based on this price I think it will do just fine. I’ll definitely try it out!


----------



## only hope

andyw715 said:


> #stormtrooperChallenge stay in SW:GE as long as you can and get escorted out by troopers!  I can't wait



I was thinking that too! If word gets out some people will stay just for the experience of being escorted out by stormtroopers!  It’d be so funny...picturing a line of troopers spanning the width of the sidewalk, moving from back to front and if you have the wrong color band then you’re not allowed past the line and get pushed out, with comments about expired credentials, moving along, and threats of being put in a detention cell.


----------



## scrappinginontario

FWIW, I just went onto the Disney site to look something up and the picture doesn't show a fence around the MF.  It could be wrong but this is what is currently on the Disney site (pic taken from the video)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Dumbo D-Tech iPhone Case Makes a Big Landing in Disneyland Park


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: Minnie’s Cookie Dough Sundae at Storybook Treats in the Magic Kingdom


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News
*
First day of daytime testing for the EPCOT -> Caribbean Beach Disney Skyliner route! Gondolas running every 30 seconds (approximate).

Here is a video that I took below:


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Several Sleeping Beauty Castle Spires Uncovered, New Color Scheme Revealed in Disneyland Park


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Disneyland AP option

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...xibility/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q3wo0509190515190001E


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Disneyland AP option
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...xibility/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q3wo0509190515190001E


This is really an interesting concept. Disneyland is moving to more planning.


----------



## soniam

afan said:


> Last Nov I used mobile order at Casey's and it worked great though it was after the lunch rush.  I also used it at ABC Com around lunch and it wasn't good.  There were several of us waiting that had put our orders in and we watched as people in line ordered and got their food before any of us.  It made no sense and was quite annoying.



I had good luck at Casey’s too. DH has an experience similar to ABC but at Liberty Inn. They actually had to remake his, because they gave it to someone in the line, while he was already standing there waiting. They also seemed confused why someone would be standing next to the mobile order sign


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> This is really an interesting concept. Disneyland is moving to more planning.



That was my first reaction - that takes more planning now (when Disneyland is supposed to be the "easy" one) and shows they are trying to limit crowds at each park

Of course also makes me think how this could role out at WDW and could they start making people "reserve" a park in advance


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> This is really an interesting concept. Disneyland is moving to more planning.


And judging from the threads I read to prepare for my trip many of them  (DLR vets) disliked the pre-planning aspect of WDW.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> That was my first reaction - that takes more planning now (when Disneyland is supposed to be the "easy" one) and shows they are trying to limit crowds at each park
> 
> Of course also makes me think how this could role out at WDW and could they start making people "reserve" a park in advance


I'm wondering how that would interact with park hopping. Sure DLR has 2 parks but WDW has 4 to contend with in respects to park hopping.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I'm wondering how that would interact with park hopping. Sure DLR has 2 parks but WDW has 4 to contend with in respects to park hopping.



Depends how they role it out but could see some sort of pass that doesn't allow park hopping or requires add on .... Could see them just jacking up the cost of park hoppers too 

Or make it like you can hop to all parks but DHS or something


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> Depends how they role it out but could see some sort of pass that doesn't allow park hopping or requires add on .... Could see them just jacking up the cost of park hoppers too
> 
> Or make it like you can hop to all parks but DHS or something


Totally not liking the post because I like the content in what you're thinking it could be lol but yeah it could be that..I wouldn't like that though even if I didn't plan on getting an AP (and I'm assuming we're talking about APs still).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Totally not liking the post because I like the content in what you're thinking it could be lol but yeah it could be that..I wouldn't like that though even if I didn't plan on getting an AP (and I'm assuming we're talking about APs still).



Mostly APs but I would not be surprised if in the future even for regular tickets you have to register a park (already have to pick a day)


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> Mostly APs but I would not be surprised if in the future even for regular tickets you have to register a park (already have to pick a day)


Ugh I would loathe that day if it comes. Park hopping is a must for us and while I don't mind pre-planning FPs for a particular park it would quite another thing if Park Hopping meant something completely different than what it is now.


----------



## rteetz

Flex calendar


----------



## chicagoshannon

TheMaxRebo said:


> Mostly APs but I would not be surprised if in the future even for regular tickets you have to register a park (already have to pick a day)


But you already pick a park by picking fast passes.  Although WDW is not doing the multi park FP so that sort of goes opposite of DL.


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> Flex calendar
> 
> View attachment 399769



Assuming green is "good to go", blue means reservation needed, and grey is blackout, then that's not a lot of flexibility. There are no green weekends.


----------



## rteetz

soniam said:


> Assuming green is "good to go", blue means reservation needed, and grey is blackout, then that's not a lot of flexibility. There are no green weekends.


Correct


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

chicagoshannon said:


> But you already pick a park by picking fast passes.  Although WDW is not doing the multi park FP so that sort of goes opposite of DL.


Right but what if you couldn't park hop to another park even having park hoppers, like a park was blocked out (like the PP mentioning DHS). Or if they did a reservation system only where you had to reserve to go to AK for example rather than simply being able to park hop to it with no restrictions (other than phased closures which are not very common). I think that's more like what I meant (and probably along the same lines-ish) as the other poster meant which is why I said I wouldn't like it if Park Hopping no longer was like what park hopping is now. This is irrespective of FPs IMO because truly FPs don't mean you lock yourself into a park as in you can't change your plans. My worry would be they make it so you couldn't change your plans and were locked, truly locked, into adhering to some sort of reservation you made.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Right but what if you couldn't park hop to another park even having park hoppers, like a park was blocked out (like the PP mentioning DHS). Or if they did a reservation system only where you had to reserve to go to AK for example rather than simply being able to park hop to it with no restrictions (other than phased closures which are not very common). I think that's more like what I meant (and probably along the same lines-ish) as the other poster meant which is why I said I wouldn't like it if Park Hopping no longer was like what park hopping is now. This is irrespective of FPs IMO because truly FPs don't mean you lock yourself into a park as in you can't change your plans. My worry would be they make it so you couldn't change your plans and were locked, truly locked, into adhering to some sort of reservation you made.


That would definitely suck but Disney would also loose a ton of money at that point.  I'm guessing that would be the tipping point for a lot of people.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News
*
"A Whole New World" (End Title) (From "Aladdin"/Official Video) released today featuring ZAYN and Zhavia Ward.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Personally, and as a DLR AP holder, I love it. Yes, it’s more planning for those with this pass but is also a huge improvement on the old lower tier pass, which made most weekends straight-up blocked. We can really only go on weekends with our schedule and so we have the Sig+ pass. This might allow us to get a cheaper pass and still go on weekends. Our lives are pretty scheduled so we typically know which days in a month that we’re going to Disneyland so this would make sense for us.


----------



## writerguyfl

chicagoshannon said:


> That would definitely suck but Disney would also loose a ton of money at that point.  I'm guessing that would be the tipping point for a lot of people.



I think some people here vastly overestimate the need to plan ahead.  With a few notable exceptions, it's possible to get Fast Passes for most attractions if you are flexible with times.  Many Floridians are used to making last-minute trips to Disney World.  And by last-minute I mean deciding at noon you want to go and showing up at a theme park 4 or 5 hours later.

Because of the MyMagic+ program, Disney has tons of data.  They know how many people make those last-minute trips, how much they pay for lodging (if they stay on-site), and how much they spend in food, beverage, and merchandise.

Without proprietary information, I can only speculate.  But, I do firmly agree with you when you write that any move to make park hopper harder will result in a financial loss.


----------



## BLLB

rteetz said:


> Flex calendar
> 
> View attachment 399769


I apologize, I don’t understand what this means. I do follow the thread. . Is this WDW?  DL?  AP?  Blackout dates? PH restrictions?  Help!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BLLB said:


> I apologize, I don’t understand what this means. I do follow the thread. . Is this WDW?  DL?  AP?  Blackout dates? PH restrictions?  Help!



It's a new type of AP at Disneyland, CA


----------



## mom2rtk

rteetz said:


> Disneyland app tends to work better. This really is a necessary beast for this land.


In general it does, but I've noticed more reports of problems lately, including occasional outages.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Experiences such at Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique now bookable online

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/bibbidi-bobbidi-boutique-and-more-experiences-now-bookable-online/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS/RUMOR*

Hadn't seen this before - Disney may look to acquire the NFL Ticket when contract with DirectTV expires in 2022

Now, reading the actual quotes from Iger is seems more like a "we explore all options" thing vs something close to being a reality ... BUT I think that makes ESPN+ way more attractive if it included the NFL Ticket 

https://www.12up.com/posts/6364878-...sunday-ticket-for-espn-package/partners/41019


----------



## Mr. lncredible

Did Casey's get rid of their footlong hot dogs!?  I'm not seeing them on the menu anymore.  This will bum me out quite a bit as it was a great value to cut up and share and still walk away quite full.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*RUMOR* (confirmation of rumor?)

So pretty sure @rteetz posted this a while ago so not really new here but BlogMickey is now reporting about WiFi being added to the buses and says that "there is already active work" going on around this

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/rumor-wi-fi-to-be-added-to-buses-at-walt-disney-world-resort/


----------



## jpeterson

Mr. lncredible said:


> Did Casey's get rid of their footlong hot dogs!?  I'm not seeing them on the menu anymore.  This will bum me out quite a bit as it was a great value to cut up and share and still walk away quite full.


That would be very surprising but you are right, I don't see them on the menu.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *RUMOR* (confirmation of rumor?)
> 
> So pretty sure @rteetz posted this a while ago so not really new here but BlogMickey is now reporting about WiFi being added to the buses and says that "there is already active work" going on around this
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/rumor-wi-fi-to-be-added-to-buses-at-walt-disney-world-resort/


Yeah I thought this was already into testing and such.


----------



## scrappinginontario

TheMaxRebo said:


> *RUMOR* (confirmation of rumor?)
> 
> So pretty sure @rteetz posted this a while ago so not really new here but BlogMickey is now reporting about WiFi being added to the buses and says that "there is already active work" going on around this
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/rumor-wi-fi-to-be-added-to-buses-at-walt-disney-world-resort/


  It's great to have this confirmed!!  I tried on a few different buses last week and it wasn't functioning on any of those but it's wonderful new for those of us who rely on Disney's WiFi while on vacation!


----------



## crvetter

jpeterson said:


> That would be very surprising but you are right, I don't see them on the menu.


They did. 

http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2019/...on-find-them-in-a-new-magic-kingdom-location/


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News
*
New Space-Themed Restaurant Will Open at EPCOT Later This Year!


----------



## Moliphino

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> New Space-Themed Restaurant Will Open at EPCOT Later This Year!



A wide selection of craft beer in space, who knew?


----------



## SaintsManiac

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> New Space-Themed Restaurant Will Open at EPCOT Later This Year!




I hope that means Thanksgiving week. This will be a tough ADR to get. I'm ready.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> New Space-Themed Restaurant Will Open at EPCOT Later This Year!




.... continuing the trend today of things @rteetz has already informed us about being confirmed by outside sources


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> .... continuing the trend today of things @rteetz has already informed us about being confirmed by outside sources


What else shall come true today?


----------



## gwynne

SaintsManiac said:


> I hope that means Thanksgiving week. This will be a tough ADR to get. I'm ready.


I'm really looking forward to this new restaurant, hoping maybe it will be open early to mid-Oct.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Moliphino said:


> A wide selection of craft beer in space, who knew?



i wonder if they will have the Ninkasi Ground Control beer there ... the yeast used to make the beer was actually brought into space and then back down befor being used.  I actually have a bottle of this at home but haven't tried it yet


----------



## gwynne

rteetz said:


> What else shall come true today?


You're on a roll, might be a good day to grab a lottery ticket.


----------



## rteetz

gwynne said:


> You're on a roll, might be a good day to grab a lottery ticket.


I wish I was that lucky.


----------



## SaintsManiac

gwynne said:


> I'm really looking forward to this new restaurant, hoping maybe it will be open early to mid-Oct.




I started a watch thread over on the restaurants board.


----------



## WDWtwentyfifteen

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Experiences such at Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique now bookable online
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/bibbidi-bobbidi-boutique-and-more-experiences-now-bookable-online/


Thanks for the info...Just booked an appointment for my little princess!!


----------



## SaharanTea

crvetter said:


> They did.
> 
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2019/...on-find-them-in-a-new-magic-kingdom-location/



This is such a weird change.  I don't understand the purpose.  Maybe transportation related?  Don't they have to cart the dogs over there?  Still, weird.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> .... continuing the trend today of things @rteetz has already informed us about being confirmed by outside sources


Disney Parks Blog originally posted it this morning. So, not really an outside source. I just linked the DIS article instead. 

I’m really excited about this restaurant. I just didn’t think it was possible to have a winery and a brewery in space.


----------



## sachilles

Moliphino said:


> A wide selection of craft beer in space, who knew?


Quite the relief, I thought we were all going to be forced to drink Tang.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Disney Parks Blog originally posted it this morning. So, not really an outside source. I just linked the DIS article instead.
> 
> I’m really excited about this restaurant. I just didn’t think it was possible to have a winery and a brewery in space.



I meant sources "oustide" or @rteetz


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Disney Parks Blog originally posted it this morning. So, not really an outside source. I just linked the DIS article instead.
> 
> I’m really excited about this restaurant. I just didn’t think it was possible to have a winery and a brewery in space.


It’s been known for a while this would open this year from outside sources.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New merchandise for All Star resorts 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/photos-all-new-merchandise-collection-spotted-at-disneys-all-star-resorts/


----------



## dclpluto

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS/RUMOR*
> 
> Hadn't seen this before - Disney may look to acquire the NFL Ticket when contract with DirectTV expires in 2022
> 
> Now, reading the actual quotes from Iger is seems more like a "we explore all options" thing vs something close to being a reality ... BUT I think that makes ESPN+ way more attractive if it included the NFL Ticket
> 
> https://www.12up.com/posts/6364878-...sunday-ticket-for-espn-package/partners/41019



What could help out espn plus a lot will be to add it to Xfinity apps. There is 34  streaming apps on my Xfinity apps but no espn plus. It is also not available on my smart tv. I will have to get another device to be able to see it. I will do that for Disney plus but not espn plus.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> It’s been known for a while this would open this year from outside sources.


Oh. Just confirmation from Disney now?


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New merchandise for All Star resorts
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/photos-all-new-merchandise-collection-spotted-at-disneys-all-star-resorts/


I’m a fan of those mugs and ornaments


----------



## ssmurphy28

WDWtwentyfifteen said:


> Thanks for the info...Just booked an appointment for my little princess!!


Why can't I seem to find the link on where to do this?


----------



## scrappinginontario

ssmurphy28 said:


> Why can't I seem to find the link on where to do this?


 @rteetz posted it in the link below.



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Experiences such at Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique now bookable online
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/bibbidi-bobbidi-boutique-and-more-experiences-now-bookable-online/


----------



## ssmurphy28

scrappinginontario said:


> @rteetz posted it in the link below.


I can't figure out how to actually do it on the Disney site. When I land on any of those pages, it still says that reservations have to be made by calling.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Oh. Just confirmation from Disney now?


Yep


----------



## eliseisawkward

ssmurphy28 said:


> I can't figure out how to actually do it on the Disney site. When I land on any of those pages, it still says that reservations have to be made by calling.


If you go via the Things To Do on the sidebar and click Events and Tours then select BBB it will have an “availability” link and prompt you to log in if you aren’t already and you can make a reservation that way.


----------



## WDWtwentyfifteen

ssmurphy28 said:


> I can't figure out how to actually do it on the Disney site. When I land on any of those pages, it still says that reservations have to be made by calling.



I did have to do it on my laptop, Disney website, it wasn’t working on my app. I searched for Bippity Boppity Boutique Magic Kindom and when the page comes up a blue box shows “Reserve this activity” clicked on that and it took me to the calendar to schedule. It does require a credit card but just for the reservation not being charged.


----------



## ssmurphy28

WDWtwentyfifteen said:


> I did have to do it on my laptop, Disney website, it wasn’t working on my app. I searched for Bippity Boppity Boutique Magic Kindom and when the page comes up a blue box shows “Reserve this activity” clicked on that and it took me to the calendar to schedule. It does require a credit card but just for the reservation not being charged.



Alright, I figured out the issue (and I am not going crazy). I am in Canada, so on that site, I still have to Call for Reservations, but I changed my location to United States and the beautiful Reservation button appeared.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disneyland to Stop Selling Personalized Star Wars Name Tags to Prevent Confusion with Galaxy’s Edge Cast


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTO: Construction Begins on Zootopia-Themed Land at Shanghai Disneyland


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: Celebrate Mother’s Day With The New Peach Cobbler Cupcake at Artist’s Palette in Disney’s Saratoga Springs Resort


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Magic Kingdom 5/10/19 (More New Paint In Tomorrowland, Tron Updates, Pathway Expansion, ETC.)


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News*

Jessica Chastain and Andrew Garfield to Star in Tammy Faye Film for Fox Searchlight


----------



## rteetz

*News*

M·A·C Cosmetics to Debut Their Disney Aladdin Collection at Disney Springs


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“For the People” cancelled by ABC


----------



## rteetz

*News*

ABC Announces Renewal of Three Shondaland Dramas


----------



## rteetz

*News*

James Cameron Congratulates Marvel for “Avengers: Endgame” Passing “Titanic” at the Box Office


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Foodie Guide to Mother’s Day 2019 at Walt Disney World and Disneyland Resorts


----------



## Shellyred8

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New merchandise for All Star resorts
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/photos-all-new-merchandise-collection-spotted-at-disneys-all-star-resorts/


"Toothpick Holders"...


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Shellyred8

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> No Lion King!


I saw the Lion King on some other sites, so they are there.  Quite cute too!


----------



## OSUZorba

crvetter said:


> They did.
> 
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2019/...on-find-them-in-a-new-magic-kingdom-location/


That is sad. Hopefully this changes after a few months.


----------



## crvetter

OSUZorba said:


> That is sad. Hopefully this changes after a few months.


Yeah I like how Disney thought people just want to foot long so moved them but not the special monthly ones (which were always great to try).


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Adventures by Disney Adds Brand New Adult-Exclusive Experiences


----------



## SJMajor67

*News
*
Don't remember seeing this posted anywhere, WDW News is reporting the mist effects, as well as the audio, of Black Beard and Davey Jones are no longer on POTC.

https://twitter.com/WDWNT/status/1126880732394209281


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SJMajor67 said:


> *News
> *
> Don't remember seeing this posted anywhere, WDW News is reporting the mist effects, as well as the audio, of Black Beard and Davey Jones are no longer on POTC.
> 
> https://twitter.com/WDWNT/status/1126880732394209281



Not a fan of removing things in general - but to be honest these were never my favorite ... Just prefer the ride focus on the ride it is rather than adding in the movie elements


----------



## rteetz

SJMajor67 said:


> *News
> *
> Don't remember seeing this posted anywhere, WDW News is reporting the mist effects, as well as the audio, of Black Beard and Davey Jones are no longer on POTC.
> 
> https://twitter.com/WDWNT/status/1126880732394209281


Do we know if this is just turned off or gone for good? Its always a problem area.


----------



## fatmanatee

SJMajor67 said:


> *News
> *
> Don't remember seeing this posted anywhere, WDW News is reporting the mist effects, as well as the audio, of Black Beard and Davey Jones are no longer on POTC.
> 
> https://twitter.com/WDWNT/status/1126880732394209281


FWIW one of the replies says that there was an issue with fire alarms.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Disneyland castle update 

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/color...-sleeping-beauty-castle-bricks-at-disneyland/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Emotional Whirlwind opens this summer 

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/insid...this-summer-first-look-at-attraction-posters/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Guardians update 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/photos-gu...enclosed-at-epcot-construction-update-5-8-19/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Brick demolition begins at the TTC

https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/photos-wa...sney-worlds-transportation-and-ticket-center/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Demolition begins at Epcot entrance 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/photos-tram-loop-demolition-begins-at-epcot-entrance/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Captain Marvel Blu-Ray and digital release dates

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...igital-release-may-28-4k-and-blu-ray-june-11/


----------



## Sweettears

Shellyred8 said:


> "Toothpick Holders"...


Several of the ones I have purchased over the years have held _a lot _of toothpicks.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Sweettears said:


> Several of the ones I have purchased over the years have held _a lot _of toothpicks.



Based on this my fraternity kept the local toothpick factory in business during my college years


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Foodie Guide to _Star Wars_: Galaxy’s Edge


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Epcot update 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/photo-rep...ture-world-tarps-more-construction-walls-etc/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Orlando saw a record number of people in 2018

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/record-number-of-people-visited-orlando-in-2018/


----------



## The Pho

*News*

Looks like Endgame will win the weekend with $62 million with Pikachu missing most projections earning $55 million. 

https://variety.com/2019/film/news/avengers-endgame-detective-pikachu-box-office-1203211922/

Still inching its way towards Avatar, but has fallen behind Force Awakens’ domestic earning rate.  So that record looks like it may hold.  I think once the international numbers are released for the weekend, we’ll know if Avatar will fall.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: BB-8 Star Wars Mickey Ears Roll Into Disney’s Hollywood Studios


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Multi-Color Mickey Mouse Loungefly Backpack And Wallet Available at Disneyland Resort


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Entrance Awning Revealed at New Japan Signature Restaurant in Epcot


----------



## wareagle57

The Pho said:


> *News*
> 
> Looks like Endgame will win the weekend with $62 million with Pikachu missing most projections earning $55 million.
> 
> https://variety.com/2019/film/news/avengers-endgame-detective-pikachu-box-office-1203211922/
> 
> Still inching its way towards Avatar, but has fallen behind Force Awakens’ domestic earning rate.  So that record looks like it may hold.  I think once the international numbers are released for the weekend, we’ll know if Avatar will fall.



Force Awakens has been safe for a while, and Avatar seemed to be a given but it will probably be a little closer than previously thought. It should still clear it though. The real question is if it will catch Avatar to become #1 world wide. It should be close. But even if it passes, Avatar could do a 10 year anniversary re-release ahead of the new movies and take it right back.

I follow a box office group on reddit and they are able to make projections based on a movies legs with incredible accuracy. 850 million looks like the domestic with the WW coming extremely close.


----------



## rteetz

Uh.... from Bob Iger today.


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> Uh.... from Bob Iger today.
> 
> View attachment 400033



Wonder where George Lucas was??


----------



## The Pho

wareagle57 said:


> Force Awakens has been safe for a while, and Avatar seemed to be a given but it will probably be a little closer than previously thought. It should still clear it though. The real question is if it will catch Avatar to become #1 world wide. It should be close. But even if it passes, Avatar could do a 10 year anniversary re-release ahead of the new movies and take it right back.
> 
> I follow a box office group on reddit and they are able to make projections based on a movies legs with incredible accuracy. 850 million looks like the domestic with the WW coming extremely close.



Ya Domestic was an uphill battle after the high drop but this weekend basically seals it.  
Worldwide is looking like it’ll possibly be within $20-30 million.  

Really I’d expect Disney to rerelease Endgame if it falls short.  Then rerelease Avatar to retake the record as a means to promote the Avatar sequels.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

crazy4wdw said:


> Wonder where George Lucas was??


I would be surprised if he is not there for the opening.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Disney’s Caribbean Beach Skyliner Station and Resort Update 5/11/19


----------



## skier_pete

crazy4wdw said:


> Wonder where George Lucas was??



Spielberg? I wonder what Universal thinks of this? Doesn't he still have a big-time contract with Universal?


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Spielberg? I wonder what Universal thinks of this? Doesn't he still have a big-time contract with Universal?


Spielberg has contracts with everyone.


----------



## rteetz

Happy Mother’s Day to all the mothers out there!


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> Uh.... from Bob Iger today.
> 
> View attachment 400033 View attachment 400034 View attachment 400035


I have never cried tears of joy going into a theme park land before, but when i get to Star Wars land, there might be an exception to that


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Aladdin VHS Tape Merchandise Soars Into Disney Style at Disney Springs


----------



## Scoobie

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: New Aladdin VHS Tape Merchandise Soars Into Disney Style at Disney Springs


I could totally take my boys VHS Disney movie collection covers and turn them all into wallets!! We have them all!! How to do it....


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> Uh.... from Bob Iger today.
> 
> View attachment 400033 View attachment 400034 View attachment 400035



"Hey J.J....take my pic!"

I'm really far removed from all the Star Wars news, anyone know what they are holding in the second pic?  Menu or something?


----------



## Mr. lncredible

mikepizzo said:


> "Hey J.J....take my pic!"
> 
> I'm really far removed from all the Star Wars news, anyone know what they are holding in the second pic?  Menu or something?


It's the info ticket you get when they assign your position in the cockpit for the ride. Probably has warnings on it as well similar to Flight of Passage and Mission Space telling those with certain afflictions that they shouldn't ride.


----------



## unbanshee

*NEWS
*
Mickey's of Hollywood is closing for refurbishment and won't be open for Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge opening day

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/micke...r-refurbishment-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## BigRed98

*News *

Beauty and the Beast Sing-Along, Seamless China Circle-Vision, Awesome Planet, and New O Canada Films Set to Debut at 2020 Epcot Festival of the Arts


----------



## unbanshee

*NEWS
*
Limited-Release Designer Mouse Ears Coming to Disney Parks and shopDisney Designed By Celebrities, Imagineers, and More
*
http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/limit...-designed-by-celebrities-imagineers-and-more/*


----------



## tlmadden73

unbanshee said:


> *NEWS
> *
> Mickey's of Hollywood is closing for refurbishment and won't be open for Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge opening day
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/micke...r-refurbishment-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


Odd timing, but the shops at DHS seem to need some help .. hard to move around in those and just not as good as the Emporium at MK.  Not that  refurb can make the stores WIDER, but who knows.


----------



## Moliphino

BigRed98 said:


> *News *
> 
> Beauty and the Beast Sing-Along, Seamless China Circle-Vision, Awesome Planet, and New O Canada Films Set to Debut at 2020 Epcot Festival of the Arts



Singing along with autotuned Emma Watson instead of Paige O'Hara was a bad choice.


----------



## mollmoll4

unbanshee said:


> *NEWS
> *
> Limited-Release Designer Mouse Ears Coming to Disney Parks and shopDisney Designed By Celebrities, Imagineers, and More
> *
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/limit...-designed-by-celebrities-imagineers-and-more/*



Just my opinion, but those Heidi Klum designed ears are atrocious.

The Joe Rhode ears dropping in April 2020 will be a nice tie-in to the earth day merch next year I'm sure.


----------



## rteetz

mollmoll4 said:


> Just my opinion, but those Heidi Klum designed ears are atrocious.
> 
> The Joe Rhode ears dropping in April 2020 will be a nice tie-in to the earth day merch next year I'm sure.


Yeah those are terrible. 

I’m sort of intrigued to see what the Rohde ears look like.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
SWGE will have breakfast options 

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/star-wars-galaxys-edge-breakfast-menus/


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> SWGE will have breakfast options
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/star-wars-galaxys-edge-breakfast-menus/



Thankfully, hoping they open at 6AM .


----------



## only hope

BigRed98 said:


> *News *
> 
> Beauty and the Beast Sing-Along, Seamless China Circle-Vision, Awesome Planet, and New O Canada Films Set to Debut at 2020 Epcot Festival of the Arts



The Canada film is perfect as is and hilarious. Will be sad to see it change. It’s the only film at Epcot we don’t tire of watching.


----------



## scrappinginontario

only hope said:


> The Canada film is perfect as is and hilarious. Will be sad to see it change. It’s the only film at Epcot we don’t tire of watching.


  I agree!  While the filming could use updating I will miss Martin Short if they use someone else.  He does such a great job!


----------



## only hope

scrappinginontario said:


> I agree!  While the filming could use updating I will miss Martin Short if they use someone else.  He does such a great job!



If they kept the opening the same and Martin Short does the new one with the same light funny tone to the film, that would probably be as good as the old one. Can’t beat the current lots of snow and invisible narrator storming out opening. Hilarious!


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Disneyland Update

https://www.micechat.com/224667-disneyland-update-announcement-overload-therapy/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Tiki Room, Snack Food, Mickey & Minnie Mouse Rain Gear Arrives at Disney Parks


----------



## rteetz

*News*

UPDATE: Rafiki’s Planet Watch Will Not Reopen at Disney’s Animal Kingdom Until August, Walt Disney Exhibit Being Added


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: New Cuban Spring Rolls Arrive in Adventureland at the Magic Kingdom


----------



## jade1

only hope said:


> The Canada film is perfect as is and hilarious. Will be sad to see it change. It’s the only film at Epcot we don’t tire of watching.



Yep, and that song is very well done.


----------



## JETSDAD

jade1 said:


> Yep, and that song is very well done.


I'd rather have the national anthem....never been a fan of that song for some reason.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

ABC Cancels Whiskey Cavalier


----------



## rteetz

*News*

ABC has picked up dramas “Baker and the Beauty” and “Emergence”


----------



## rteetz

*News*

ABC Picks Up “For Life” and “United We Fall” to Series


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Yeah those are terrible.
> 
> I’m sort of intrigued to see what the Rohde ears look like.



I mean, they have to have a giant earing hanging down from one of the ears, right?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I mean, they have to have a giant earing hanging down from one of the ears, right?


We can only hope


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> I mean, they have to have a giant earing hanging down from one of the ears, right?



Oh no that was gonna be my joke. Beat me to it.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Honey I Shrunk the Kids reboot in the works 

https://twitter.com/slashfilm/status/1127967026926968832?s=21


----------



## OKW Lover

rteetz said:


> I’m sort of intrigued to see what the Rohde ears look like.


I wonder if they will have a big earring.


----------



## firefly_ris

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Honey I Shrunk the Kids reboot in the works
> 
> https://twitter.com/slashfilm/status/1127967026926968832?s=21



Stoooooop


----------



## jade1

JETSDAD said:


> I'd rather have the national anthem....never been a fan of that song for some reason.



As long as that Idol winner sings it-I'd give it a try.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I wouldn't mind if the new Canada video was narrated by Ryan Reynolds.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Toy Story 4 merchandise arrives in the parks 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/photos-toy-story-4-merchandise-arrives-at-mouse-gears-at-epcot/


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*This Day In Disney History:
*
Happy 27th Anniversary to the “better version(s)” of Fantasmic at Disneyland!!!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Dole Whip and Pride magicbands 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/photos-new-dole-whip-and-pride-magicbands-arrive-at-the-magic-kingdom/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Splash Mountain game on Play Disney Parks

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...y-world-resort/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q3wo0509190006C


----------



## rteetz

Nice to see you on the DVC show @**********


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Honey I Shrunk the Kids reboot in the works
> 
> https://twitter.com/slashfilm/status/1127967026926968832?s=21


Just re-watched this (and sequel) with the kids. They found them fun. Not sure why we need a remake of it though. It still works fine .. and while it could be made WAY more realistic with the use of CGI over practical effects, I think that was part of the charm of the cheesiness of the originals. 

Plus .. the movies are all about Rick Moranis - 
Just remaking them with CGI -- eh.

Just a shame that Honey I shrunk the Playground wasn't relocated somewhere in DHS. Now that my son and daughter saw the movies they would have a blast in there.  
And wouldn't Honey I Shrunk the Audience STILL be a better show at the Imagination pavilion than just showing random Pixar shorts?


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> UPDATE: Rafiki’s Planet Watch Will Not Reopen at Disney’s Animal Kingdom Until August, Walt Disney Exhibit Being Added


Still dont understand shutting down the train ride and petting zoo if all that is happening is refurb of the conservation station. 

Couldnt they have kept the train running and just closed the building? 
Stlll makes me think (especially with how long it has been closed and the confusion surrounding if this was a permanent closing, or seasonal or a refurb) that they originally had other plans (like closing it down all together?). Was it just a cost-cutting measure that they back-pedaled on?

Do we know if anything else is changing besides what is mentioned in the article?


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> Nice to see you on the DVC show @**********



Geez - I didn't even know it was up yet. I've been watching for it. Was going to post here though don't know that it qualifies as news but I hang out here more than anywhere. 

Webmaster Pete invited me on to talk about the availability thread I curate over on the DVC boards and kept me around for the whole recording session of 4 episodes. Looks like the "Resort Only Stay" is the first one up. (Episode 12) That was the first one we recorded - I didn't talk a ton on that one. I should be on the next 3 as well, and there's a good possibility I'll be back for more - so if you watch make sure to leave positive feedback about the group dynamic! (Or negative feedback if you can't stand me.)

Easy to find at https://dvcfan.com/the-dvc-show/


----------



## rteetz

tlmadden73 said:


> Still dont understand shutting down the train ride and petting zoo if all that is happening is refurb of the conservation station.
> 
> Couldnt they have kept the train running and just closed the building?
> Stlll makes me think (especially with how long it has been closed and the confusion surrounding if this was a permanent closing, or seasonal or a refurb) that they originally had other plans (like closing it down all together?). Was it just a cost-cutting measure that they back-pedaled on?
> 
> Do we know if anything else is changing besides what is mentioned in the article?


Money. Disney saves money by not operating the train and petting zoo.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Geez - I didn't even know it was up yet. I've been watching for it. Was going to post here though don't know that it qualifies as news but I hang out here more than anywhere.
> 
> Webmaster Pete invited me on to talk about the availability thread I curate over on the DVC boards and kept me around for the whole recording session of 4 episodes. Looks like the "Resort Only Stay" is the first one up. (Episode 12) That was the first one we recorded - I didn't talk a ton on that one. I should be on the next 3 as well, and there's a good possibility I'll be back for more - so if you watch make sure to leave positive feedback about the group dynamic! (Or negative feedback if you can't stand me.)
> 
> Easy to find at https://dvcfan.com/the-dvc-show/


I’ve definitely been more and more intrigued with DVC through this show. Can’t afford it yet but I’ve been watching them all. Always great to see input from the boards on any of the shows.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> I’ve definitely been more and more intrigued with DVC through this show. Can’t afford it yet but I’ve been watching them all. Always great to see input from the boards on any of the shows.



Yeah - I'm hoping that maybe the "just a regular guy that owns DVC" will add to the dynamic of having DVCstore and DIS employees on the show and they'll keep me around. I think that's what Pete liked about it anyways.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I wouldn't mind if the new Canada video was narrated by Ryan Reynolds.


TBH I would watch a 20 minute video of Ryan Reynolds just standing in different places in Canada


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Honey I Shrunk the Kids reboot in the works
> 
> https://twitter.com/slashfilm/status/1127967026926968832?s=21



One of my fondest WDW memories is from the special effects show at MGM where I got to "ride" the bee


----------



## SaharanTea

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> UPDATE: Rafiki’s Planet Watch Will Not Reopen at Disney’s Animal Kingdom Until August, Walt Disney Exhibit Being Added



Well, that's disappointing.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Maleficent trailer

https://twitter.com/ohmydisney/status/1128097005085978624?s=21


----------



## soniam

********** said:


> Geez - I didn't even know it was up yet. I've been watching for it. Was going to post here though don't know that it qualifies as news but I hang out here more than anywhere.
> 
> Webmaster Pete invited me on to talk about the availability thread I curate over on the DVC boards and kept me around for the whole recording session of 4 episodes. Looks like the "Resort Only Stay" is the first one up. (Episode 12) That was the first one we recorded - I didn't talk a ton on that one. I should be on the next 3 as well, and there's a good possibility I'll be back for more - so if you watch make sure to leave positive feedback about the group dynamic! (Or negative feedback if you can't stand me.)
> 
> Easy to find at https://dvcfan.com/the-dvc-show/



I love those charts. Thanks for putting in the work. I have used them to understand if DVC is right for us and also to gauge what kind of availability to expect and when I should put in requests as a non-DVC owner renting points.


----------



## OSUZorba

BigRed98 said:


> *News *
> 
> Beauty and the Beast Sing-Along, Seamless China Circle-Vision, Awesome Planet, and New O Canada Films Set to Debut at 2020 Epcot Festival of the Arts


I thought Canada just got a new film, or did I just make that up?


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> ABC Cancels Whiskey Cavalier


I think that probably makes sense. We've watched all of them, but I really doubted that it had legs.


----------



## BigRed98

OSUZorba said:


> I thought Canada just got a new film, or did I just make that up?



If I remember correctly, the last time they updated O Canada was in 2007.


----------



## OSUZorba

BigRed98 said:


> If I remember correctly, the last time they updated O Canada was in 2007.


I guess I am just thinking about France and thought it was both.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Update on the Jim Cummings Story

https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/update-de...fe-voice-actor-claims-allegations-were-false/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Dole Whip Ears

https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/photos-ne...ar-hats-spotted-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Walls come down around International Gateway Skyliner station

https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/photos-co...nternational-gateway-disney-skyliner-station/


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Rumored plans for Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railway


I heard the plans were leaked elsewhere online.  He just grabbed it from there.  I don't understand promoting this loser, who appears to live to stick it to Disney as part of some juvenile vendetta and plea for attention.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Hollywood Studios: new bag check and tram drop off is open

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/new-hollywood-studios-bag-check-and-tram-lane-now-open


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I heard the plans were leaked elsewhere online.  He just grabbed it from there.  I don't understand promoting this loser, who appears to live to stick it to Disney as part of some juvenile vendetta and plea for attention.


Not promoting him. I am just showing the plans which others say is accurate. Also not sure where else the plans were leaked.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney assumes full control of Hulu after deal with Comcast

https://variety.com/2019/digital/news/disney-full-control-hulu-comcast-deal-1203214338/


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Hollywood Studios: new bag check and tram drop off is open
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/new-hollywood-studios-bag-check-and-tram-lane-now-open


Wow. I was there yesterday and I thought that it could totally open any day. I guess I went a day to early lol.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Raised Berm in Africa Flattened for Club 33 at Disney’s Animal Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Pride Minnie Ears and Mickey Ear Hat Spotted at Disney’s All-Star Movies Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTO: New “Toy Story 4” Forky MagicBand Now Available at Walt Disney World


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Universal Orlando Resort and Coca-Cola Presenting Ticket Offer for Florida Residents


----------



## rteetz

*News*

ABC Renews “American Idol” for a Third Season Ahead of Season 2 Finale


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Wow. I was there yesterday and I thought that it could totally open any day. I guess I went a day to early lol.



Guess we just missed each other - I was at the EPCOT DVC event last night (was in the area for work and got a last minute invite)


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney assumes full control of Hulu after deal with Comcast
> 
> https://variety.com/2019/digital/news/disney-full-control-hulu-comcast-deal-1203214338/


Wow. Will be interesting to see what Disney opts to have on Hulu versus Disney+ versus ESPN+. I guess Disney+ is for movies and original programming based from their movies and Hulu will continue to be just for TV shows? And ESPN+ for live sports? 

While it would make more sense (and be consumer friendly) to have them all consolidated into one platform .. is Disney just going to diversify their content to try and get their customers to buy (or bundle) 3 separate subscriptions? So . .while each one (indvidually) has a good price, bundled together (to get it all) you start paying near the cable bill you cut. 

Either way .. this could continue to be a Netflix killer. I don't see sticking with Netflix in the fall if Disney has a decently priced bundle. The only reason I have cable TV (AT&T Uverse) is because they keep offering me a deal to essentially get TV for free (seriously .. if I dropped TV from my internet/tv deal they gave me (after I threatened to cancel), they would charge me just as much for internet alone (if not more) than my current price (around $60/month).


----------



## rteetz

tlmadden73 said:


> Wow. Will be interesting to see what Disney opts to have on Hulu versus Disney+ versus ESPN+. I guess Disney+ is for movies and original programming based from their movies and Hulu will continue to be just for TV shows? And ESPN+ for live sports?
> 
> While it would make more sense (and be consumer friendly) to have them all consolidated into one platform .. is Disney just going to diversify their content to try and get their customers to buy (or bundle) 3 separate subscriptions? So . .while each one (indvidually) has a good price, bundled together (to get it all) you start paying near the cable bill you cut.
> 
> Either way .. this could continue to be a Netflix killer. I don't see sticking with Netflix in the fall if Disney has a decently priced bundle. The only reason I have cable TV (AT&T Uverse) is because they keep offering me a deal to essentially get TV for free (seriously .. if I dropped TV from my internet/tv deal they gave me (after I threatened to cancel), they would charge me just as much for internet alone (if not more) than my current price (around $60/month).


Bob Iger is doing a conference as we speak. One thing he noted in this conference is that Hulu won't have the brand leverage of Disney+ but he expects things from places like FX and other Fox properties to move their way to Hulu. 

Disney has announced they plan to offer a bundle for all three options.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> Bob Iger is doing a conference as we speak. One thing he noted in this conference is that Hulu won't have the brand leverage of Disney+ but he expects things from places like FX and other Fox properties to move their way to Hulu.
> 
> Disney has announced they plan to offer a bundle for all three options.


Can we sign up now?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> Wow. Will be interesting to see what Disney opts to have on Hulu versus Disney+ versus ESPN+. I guess Disney+ is for movies and original programming based from their movies and Hulu will continue to be just for TV shows? And ESPN+ for live sports?
> 
> While it would make more sense (and be consumer friendly) to have them all consolidated into one platform .. is Disney just going to diversify their content to try and get their customers to buy (or bundle) 3 separate subscriptions? So . .while each one (indvidually) has a good price, bundled together (to get it all) you start paying near the cable bill you cut.
> 
> Either way .. this could continue to be a Netflix killer. I don't see sticking with Netflix in the fall if Disney has a decently priced bundle. The only reason I have cable TV (AT&T Uverse) is because they keep offering me a deal to essentially get TV for free (seriously .. if I dropped TV from my internet/tv deal they gave me (after I threatened to cancel), they would charge me just as much for internet alone (if not more) than my current price (around $60/month).




If you can get all the Disney "proper" material on Disney + (be it movies, original programing, old TV shows, etc.) and then HULU for the more "mature" stuff and other TV shows and a lot of the FOX library and then real, legit live sports and value added content on ESPN+ and if they can sell a bundle for like $19.99 that would be pretty great


----------



## Brocktoon

tlmadden73 said:


> Wow. Will be interesting to see what Disney opts to have on Hulu versus Disney+ versus ESPN+. I guess Disney+ is for movies and original programming based from their movies and Hulu will continue to be just for TV shows? And ESPN+ for live sports?



I think Iger had stated that Hulu will be home to the more mature targeted programming.  It could be TV offerings like FX, but also would allow for streaming of stuff like Deadpool.  Iger said with the Fox acquisition they would not water down their portfolio mature content,  but that it wouldn't be on Disney+ either.  Hulu is a key strategic piece of the non family friendly streaming content


----------



## rteetz

tlmadden73 said:


> Can we sign up now?


Not until November  

I don’t believe Disney has announced if the bundle will be available at launch.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Bob Iger has said Disney has looked into theme parks in India but nothing more to say on that.

Disney plans on getting into the eco-tourism business with National Geographic.

Iger will be at the Tokyo expansion groundbreaking this weekend.

Iger says they get a bigger return when building IP based park experiences. 

Disney plans to stay away from VR and focus on real things.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Disney Cruise Line Testing Free Apple iMessage Service on the Disney Fantasy


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

tlmadden73 said:


> Can we sign up now?



You can sign up to stay informed on their website: https://preview.disneyplus.com/?cid=DSS-Search-Google-Splash-disney+-exact


----------



## Firebird060

India makes  since for a theme park,  at least for population density size.  Though i am sure climate, logistics and overall land quality and infrastructure are major factors.   I dont see Disney making any announcements on a new theme park overseas for at least another 5 years.  I am sure they want Shanghai to pay itself off more before they do that sort of Investment, but financially India could make sense.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Next Star Wars trilogy will be the Benioff and Weiss series 

https://twitter.com/discussingfilm/status/1128316955415457794?s=21


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Expect a third Star Wars series on Disney+ outside of the Mandalorian and Cassian Andor series

https://twitter.com/attractions/status/1128311404992303105?s=21


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

scrappinginontario said:


> Disney Cruise Line Testing Free Apple iMessage Service on the Disney Fantasy


Now this is something I hope stays permanent!!!!


----------



## tlmadden73

FrankieWinthrop said:


> You can sign up to stay informed on their website: https://preview.disneyplus.com/?cid=DSS-Search-Google-Splash-disney+-exact


Thanks .. already done!



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Next Star Wars trilogy will be the Benioff and Weiss series
> 
> https://twitter.com/discussingfilm/status/1128316955415457794?s=21


So I guess that means the planned Rian Johnson trilogy has been cancelled
(or at least put on hold)?

As someone (the only person in the world apparently) who hasn't watched Game of Thrones, I am not sure about their body of work, but obviously it is pretty popular. It will be good to have the same directory for an entire trilogy rather than the weird directions we got when someone else took over the reins from JJ.


----------



## rteetz

tlmadden73 said:


> So I guess that means the planned Rian Johnson trilogy has been cancelled
> (or at least put on hold)?
> 
> As someone (the only person in the world apparently) who hasn't watched Game of Thrones, I am not sure about their body of work, but obviously it is pretty popular. It will be good to have the same directory for an entire trilogy rather than the weird directions we got when someone else took over the reins from JJ.


I don’t believe they have cancelled the Rian Johnson series. They never announced a start date for either until now. Benioff and Weiss are only writing these not directing.


----------



## adam.adbe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Next Star Wars trilogy will be the Benioff and Weiss series



Can't say I'm happy about this.  I'm not a huge fan of TLJ, but I thought Johnson would be far better suited to building and his own sandbox, especially since his "it's not just about the heroes" schtick in TLJ would make way more sense in the backwaters where it really isn't.  Essentially Firefly set in the Star Wars universe just with better direction. 

Benioff and Weiss I think will at best be serviceable.


----------



## rteetz

adam.adbe said:


> Can't say I'm happy about this.  I'm not a huge fan of TLJ, but I thought Johnson would be far better suited to building and his own sandbox, especially since his "it's not just about the heroes" schtick in TLJ would make way more sense in the backwaters where it really isn't.  Essentially Firefly set in the Star Wars universe just with better direction.
> 
> Benioff and Weiss I think will at best be serviceable.


They are just writing not directing though.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Mickey’s of Hollywood Now Closed, Temporary Changes Made to Compensate at Other Shops in Disney’s Hollywood Studios


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Specialty Coca-Cola Bottles Will Be Limited to Three Per Guest at Kat Saka’s Kettle in Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Even More New Pandora Youth Tees and Gear Arrive at Windtraders in Disney’s Animal Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Disney Parks Exclusive Metal Earth Model Kits Feature Mark I Monorail, Nautilus, and Disney Trains


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Epcot 5/14/19 (Guardians Coaster Damage, Flower & Garden Festival in the Rain, “Toy Story 4” Merchandise, and More!)


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Next Star Wars trilogy will be the Benioff and Weiss series
> 
> https://twitter.com/discussingfilm/status/1128316955415457794?s=21



Gross.

Have not been a fan of game of thrones since they ran out of book material. 

Also don't think they can write women characters well.

Sigh.

At least I have the SW TV shows to look forward to.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Specialty Coca-Cola Bottles Will Be Limited to Three Per Guest at Kat Saka’s Kettle in Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge


Not a problem


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Specialty Coca-Cola Bottles Will Be Limited to Three Per Guest at Kat Saka’s Kettle in Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge


I guess they HAVE to limit it or you'll just have early arrivers buying these up and re-selling on E-bay.  As long as they don't run out after a month or two.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Next Star Wars trilogy will be the Benioff and Weiss series
> 
> https://twitter.com/discussingfilm/status/1128316955415457794?s=21




ugh

They ruined A Song of Ice and Fire (aka Game of Thrones).


----------



## BorderTenny

Tim Conway dead at 85. He appeared in some Disney films in the 70's.

https://variety.com/2019/film/news/tim-conway-dies-at-85-1203214644/


----------



## bearybubba

BorderTenny said:


> Tim Conway dead at 85. He appeared in some Disney films in the 70's.
> 
> https://variety.com/2019/film/news/tim-conway-dies-at-85-1203214644/



I loved Tim Conway. Most of the skits from his days on the Carol Burnett Show are classics and still make us laugh hysterically when we watch them...


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Even More Sleeping Beauty Castle Spires Revealed, Pixie Dust Elements Added to Castle Facade at Disneyland Park


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
SWGE milk flavors

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/blue-milk-and-green-milk-flavors-revealed-for-star-wars-galaxys-edge/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> SWGE milk flavors
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/blue-milk-and-green-milk-flavors-revealed-for-star-wars-galaxys-edge/



Will be interesting to drink something with flavors that don't match the color


----------



## middlechild

Tim Conway was half of the "Apple Dumpling Gang", a movie from the 70's. There were several of that type / time such as "Hot Lead / Cold Feet". These movies were good solid family fun.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
3 stands will sell the special coke bottles in SWGE 

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/three...r-wars-galaxys-edge-purchase-limits-revealed/


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Am I the only one who couldn't care less about the SWGE coke bottles?  And I am DYING for SWGE in general!  Will be in DL in Jun (last minute booking) and WDW on opening day.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> Will be interesting to drink something with flavors that don't match the color



I always feel weird when I get a while Cherry icee.

So the icee is white but it has a cherry flavor.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

bearybubba said:


> I loved Tim Conway. Most of the skits from his days on the Carol Burnett Show are classics and still make us laugh hysterically when we watch them...


Very sad to read. With Doris Day's death, we're losing a lot of our childhood heros.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> SWGE milk flavors
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/blue-milk-and-green-milk-flavors-revealed-for-star-wars-galaxys-edge/


Cool. At least it won't just be a blue raspberry or lemon-lime flavor slushie (which it easily could have been and probably sell just as well).


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Am I the only one who couldn't care less about the SWGE coke bottles?  And I am DYING for SWGE in general!  Will be in DL in Jun (last minute booking) and WDW on opening day.


It’s all part of the experience. I can take it or leave but I’m going to get one and I don’t even drink soda.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Am I the only one who couldn't care less about the SWGE coke bottles?  And I am DYING for SWGE in general!  Will be in DL in Jun (last minute booking) and WDW on opening day.



Nope - someone can have my 3 if they want to pay me


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Lemon Like dole whip at Pineapple Lanai

https://t.co/Osr2TYYjhn?amp=1


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> It’s all part of the experience. I can take it or leave but I’m going to get one and I don’t even drink soda.


My husband could drink his weight in soda every day.  But these look like they have so little in them that he probably won't bother.  

Funny though... when they first released the pics of the bottles, I posted a sort-of-joking FB post saying that people could expect to buy them on eBay beginning 5/31. Guess I'm not surprised they're limiting purchases!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> It’s all part of the experience. I can take it or leave but I’m going to get one and I don’t even drink soda.



Pretty sure that means that you will "take it and not leave it"


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> My husband could drink his weight in soda every day.  But these look like they have so little in them that he probably won't bother.
> 
> Funny though... when they first released the pics of the bottles, I posted a sort-of-joking FB post saying that people could expect to buy them on eBay beginning 5/31. Guess I'm not surprised they're limiting purchases!


They are the same size as the Christmas ones they have done in the past. 13.5 oz I think or so.


----------



## scrappinginontario

middlechild said:


> Tim Conway was half of the "Apple Dumpling Gang", a movie from the 70's. There were several of that type / time such as "Hot Lead / Cold Feet". These movies were good solid family fun.


  Great loss!  'The Apple Dumpling Gang' is one movie I hope they make available on Disney+!


----------



## Tiki Birdland

scrappinginontario said:


> 'The Apple Dumpling Gang


It must be time for a reboot of that franchise too!


----------



## tlmadden73

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> My husband could drink his weight in soda every day.  But these look like they have so little in them that he probably won't bother.
> 
> Funny though... when they first released the pics of the bottles, I posted a sort-of-joking FB post saying that people could expect to buy them on eBay beginning 5/31. Guess I'm not surprised they're limiting purchases!


They look to be the same round Coke "ornament" bottles they've sold at Christmas with just a different wrap, which I think were slightly more liquid than a can. (13.5 oz versus 12 oz cans).
I would gather, though, (due to their "uniqueness") that they will sell for the exact same price as the 20oz bottles they sell throughout the parks.


----------



## The Pho

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Am I the only one who couldn't care less about the SWGE coke bottles?  And I am DYING for SWGE in general!  Will be in DL in Jun (last minute booking) and WDW on opening day.



I imagine most people don’t care much either way.  Some will look and think “neat” and maybe buy it.  

Personally buying one might be one of the first things I do when I get there, I imagine it’ll have the shortest line.  But Coke is quite possibly my favorite thing on this Earth.  And I’m planning on possibly one of the worst days for each park.  4th of July for Land and opening day for World.


----------



## middlechild

Tiki Birdland said:


> It must be time for a reboot of that franchise too!


The market today is a lot different then when these were made. I cannot imagine an angry or a sad Apple Dumpling Gang viewpoint, and there will never be another Don Knotts to go with Tim Conway.  Trying to imagine a piece of slapstick humor and while discussing the politically correct term for Dopey the dwarf (wait for it, its coming soon. Now that crows are out, can the dwarf names be far behind?  See what I mean, my attitude is getting mean just typing these words.) 
https://psychcentral.com/news/2019/...is-more-angry-sad-and-less-joyful/142306.html


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Food and wine magicband sneak peak

http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/disney-shares-a-sneak-peak-at-a-2019-epcot-food-wine-magicband/


----------



## eliseisawkward

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Next Star Wars trilogy will be the Benioff and Weiss series
> 
> https://twitter.com/discussingfilm/status/1128316955415457794?s=21



I’m really wary of this now... they write well when adapting literature to the screen, but I do not think they write well without an established framework and some direction.


----------



## rteetz

eliseisawkward said:


> I’m really wary of this now... they write well when adapting literature to the screen, but I do not think they write well without an established framework and some direction.


I can’t see Lucasfilm giving them full freedom. They could do based off a storyline from one of the Star Wars books.


----------



## YesterDark

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Gross.
> 
> Have not been a fan of game of thrones since they ran out of book material.
> 
> Also don't think they can write women characters well.
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> At least I have the SW TV shows to look forward to.



Well, put it this way, GRRM hasn't been able to write well after his last book either. GRRM wrote himself (and the show runners) in to a corner. There is a reason why everyone has been waiting 8 years for a new book. I don't blame the show runners for the last few seasons. I blame GRRM for leaving off with an amazing amount of loose ends that don't make sense.

GRRM has said this himself.


----------



## eliseisawkward

rteetz said:


> I can’t see Lucasfilm giving them full freedom. They could do based off a storyline from one of the Star Wars books.


I don’t think Lucasfilm is interested in telling the same story in multiple media though. So the storylines we will see will be new, and if they are anything like seasons 7 and 8 of GoT they will not be good.


----------



## rteetz

eliseisawkward said:


> I don’t think Lucasfilm is interested in telling the same story in multiple media though. So the storylines we will see will be new, and if they are anything like seasons 7 and 8 of GoT they will not be good.


Well they definitely will be new stories. I would consider the books new stories as main stream isn’t reading those for the most part.


----------



## eliseisawkward

rteetz said:


> Well they definitely will be new stories. I would consider the books new stories as main stream isn’t reading those for the most part.


Well we will see, but I’m almost positive that stories already told in books will not be rehashed on the big screen.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

That would be very out of character for Lucasfilm to do a movie based on one of their books.

There were books covering the time period of the new trilogy, and they ignored everything in them. 

As it stands now, the books are just kind of filling time in between the movies. 

They could look at the books they de-canonized, but I doubt it.


----------



## rteetz

eliseisawkward said:


> Well we will see, but I’m almost positive that stories already told in books will not be rehashed on the big screen.





OhioStateBuckeye said:


> That would be very out of character for Lucasfilm to do a movie based on one of their books.
> 
> There were books covering the time period of the new trilogy, and they ignored everything in them.
> 
> As it stands now, the books are just kind of filling time in between the movies.
> 
> They could look at the books they de-canonized, but I doubt it.



I’m not saying they’ll necessarily make a movie or series solely based on a book but they certainly could use pieces from the books.


----------



## Iowamomof4

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Hollywood Studios: new bag check and tram drop off is open
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/new-hollywood-studios-bag-check-and-tram-lane-now-open


Glad I saw this! Headed out to DHS today!


----------



## DisLiss

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> PHOTOS: Several Sleeping Beauty Castle Spires Uncovered, New Color Scheme Revealed in Disneyland Park



Love the new roof colors and like the rest.  However, unless they're planning on making additional changes to the Castle Holiday Store, I'm not loving the addition of the new castle colors to that building at all.  The new colors just don't go with the existing colors of that store at all, in my opinion, anyway.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“No Biz Like Showbiz” Event Will Bring Glitz and Glamour to Disneyland Paris This Summer


----------



## BigRed98

TheMaxRebo said:


> Guess we just missed each other - I was at the EPCOT DVC event last night (was in the area for work and got a last minute invite)



I’m in WDW right now and I’m going to the DVC party at Epcot on the 20th. Was it fun?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

BigRed98 said:


> I’m in WDW right now and I’m going to the DVC party at Epcot on the 20th. Was it fun?


From what I have heard (I didn't go since I need my Dad to be in FL in order to take me to these things), it was a lot of fun. I heard the special fireworks that evening are incredible. Also, supposedly there were less than 10,000 people in EPCOT which sounds insane to me.

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## JaxDad

rteetz said:


> I’m not saying they’ll necessarily make a movie or series solely based on a book but they certainly could use pieces from the books.


They should do something with like an evil empire thingee that is taking over the universe, and they have a gigantic death moon or something, but some young person on an outlying planet discovers he/she/it has hereditary magical powers, which some nice old guy/gal/thing develops, then they join with some sort of opposing force--let's call them rebels--and they miraculously manage to destroy the death moon! Also, throw in some small cute creatures/androids, but no Gungans!


----------



## BigRed98

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> From what I have heard (I didn't go since I need my Dad to be in FL in order to take me to these things), it was a lot of fun. I heard the special fireworks that evening are incredible. Also, supposedly there were less than 10,000 people in EPCOT which sounds insane to me.
> 
> Enjoy your trip!



Thanks for sharing, I’ve never been to a DVC event before so I’m curious what there like.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

BigRed98 said:


> Thanks for sharing, I’ve never been to a DVC event before so I’m curious what there like.


I have only been to the Magic Kingdom party. If the EPCOT one is anything like the party at the Magic Kingdom, you will have a great time. It's like getting a Disney After Hours Event for free except for the free snacks (however we got a free quick service meal at the Magic Kingdom Party. I assume it's the same at EPCOT but not sure).


----------



## rteetz

*News*

RUMOR: Remy’s Ratatouille Adventure Ride Opening Date Moves Ahead of Schedule for Epcot


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Darkwing Duck Comes to “DuckTales” in Clip from Upcoming Episode


----------



## rteetz

*News*

ESPN-Branded Studio Coming to The LINQ Hotel & Casino in Las Vegas


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Spider-Man Takes to the Skies in New United Airlines Safety Video


----------



## rteetz

*News*

ABC Extends “Jimmy Kimmel Live!” For Three More Seasons


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“Brain Games” Reboot Among National Geographic’s Programming Lineup


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Food and Wine merchandise preview

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/chef-...B0Lr1MiUFirLtG_8Yar75F9kSYDBC6HLAe7slV2ZHCSOA


----------



## Brocktoon

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> That would be very out of character for Lucasfilm to do a movie based on one of their books.
> 
> There were books covering the time period of the new trilogy, and they ignored everything in them.
> 
> As it stands now, the books are just kind of filling time in between the movies.
> 
> They could look at the books they de-canonized, but I doubt it.



Since Disney took over Lucasfilm I believe all the previous written stuff (books, comics etc) were thrown out and became the Star Wars Legends universe.  They then worked on rebuilding the universe canon 're-mastering' ideas that work like Thrawn ... so Thrawn did sort of come from the new Trilogy time period but was brought back into canon before Episode 4.  As far as I know Disney hasn't done any books in the Old Republic era yet?  If so, then there is technically no Old Republic era to speak of yet.

I'm thinking this is where the new movies may focus.  But I don't know how how good some of the Old Republic material is to adapt to new canon stories.  Like many other fans, I'm not so confident in Benioff and Weiss' ability to write original material, based off how GoT has gone of the rails after passing the books' plot


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BigRed98 said:


> I’m in WDW right now and I’m going to the DVC party at Epcot on the 20th. Was it fun?



It was fun - pretty much everything was open, relatively short lines (~15 mins for Soarin, a bit more for Test Track and Frozen) - though we opted to do more of the smaller rides (was kind of neat to ride Living with the land at night) and you got a voucher for a meal (we went to the Fish and Chips shop), were handing out Mickey bars as much as you wanted.  They had characters out - not that many truly unique characters, but the Fab 5 were in various costumes - like Daisy in a Norwegian outfit.  And then they did a special Fireworks show and the finale felt like they used as many fireworks in the last 30 secs as in the rest of the show combined.  Also had a DJ out by the fountains doing a dance party.

I mean, considering it is free to DVC members, I think it was pretty darn good



AMusicLifeForMe said:


> From what I have heard (I didn't go since I need my Dad to be in FL in order to take me to these things), it was a lot of fun. I heard the special fireworks that evening are incredible. Also, supposedly there were less than 10,000 people in EPCOT which sounds insane to me.
> 
> Enjoy your trip!



Not sure how many people, but definitely less than a typical day but felt like more than like the paid after hours events.  It wasn't *empty* but wasn't packed either.  Also, people were in the table service restaurants so everyone that was there was there for the rides and characters, etc. so maybe only 10K people, but they were all doing similar things (if that makes sense - just comparing it to a standard day

So don't expect to just walk on to every ride, but definitely smaller crowds.

Also, just nice to be there late when it isn't like 95 degrees


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JaxDad said:


> They should do something with like an evil empire thingee that is taking over the universe, and they have a gigantic death moon or something, but some young person on an outlying planet discovers he/she/it has hereditary magical powers, which some nice old guy/gal/thing develops, then they join with some sort of opposing force--let's call them rebels--and they miraculously manage to destroy the death moon! Also, throw in some small cute creatures/androids, but no Gungans!



I like this premise ... any chance that young person be found on a desert like planet?  I think that would give it a unique spin


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Darkwing Duck Comes to “DuckTales” in Clip from Upcoming Episode



Let's Get Dangerous!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> “Brain Games” Reboot Among National Geographic’s Programming Lineup



Great news - my kids (and I) absolutely love this show!!!

Though created some interesting discussions with my kids when we watched the episode focused on Ethics.  They posed the question "If there was a train that was about to kill 3 people and you could flip a switch to move it to another track where it would only kill 1 person would you do it?  What if that one person was your Grandmother?"


----------



## Brocktoon

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Darkwing Duck Comes to “DuckTales” in Clip from Upcoming Episode



For the DuckTales fans out there (I'm old school from the orginal series) ... Disney started rapidly burning off new episodes over the past two weeks with a new ep every day.  I have it set to DVR any new eps, and all the sudden I stared seeing new episodes daily.  It caught me off guard as I figured they would air weekly, but I guess in this age of binge watching they're dropping all the eps in one shot.


----------



## tlmadden73

Brocktoon said:


> For the DuckTales fans out there (I'm old school from the orginal series) ... Disney started rapidly burning off new episodes over the past two weeks with a new ep every day.  I have it set to DVR any new eps, and all the sudden I stared seeing new episodes daily.  It caught me off guard as I figured they would air weekly, but I guess in this age of binge watching they're dropping all the eps in one shot.


Ya .. that caught me off guard as well. Even though my DVR was set .. it somehow missed the first episode of this new half-season. I was shocked to see how many new episodes I have loaded up after just a week. 

Disney channel just airs things at weird times and weird schedules. (Like airing new shows during the summer or premiering them on a Sunday night (like Star Wars Resistance). I NEVER know when things are truly airing for the first time.

I think you are right .. they just know in this era of binge-watching, that unless it is an "event" show (like Game of Thrones) people aren't tuning in to watch a show LIVE. People either DVR stuff now or just watch things on Disney Now! app (which I often forget exists).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> Ya .. that caught me off guard as well. Even though my DVR was set .. it somehow missed the first episode of this new half-season. I was shocked to see how many new episodes I have loaded up after just a week.
> 
> Disney channel just airs things at weird times and weird schedules. (Like airing new shows during the summer or premiering them on a Sunday night (like Star Wars Resistance). I NEVER know when things are truly airing for the first time.
> 
> I think you are right .. they just know in this era of binge-watching, that unless it is an "event" show (like Game of Thrones) people aren't tuning in to watch a show LIVE. People either DVR stuff now or just watch things on Disney Now! app (which I often forget exists).



yeah, my kids like the new Duck Tales but they basically just watch stuff on the Disney Now! app via a roku (the TV in the play room only has access to streaming stuff) - and new shows seem to get on there pretty quick relative to when on TV (sometimes seems like even earlier than television premiers)


----------



## sherlockmiles

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Food and Wine merchandise preview
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/chef-...B0Lr1MiUFirLtG_8Yar75F9kSYDBC6HLAe7slV2ZHCSOA




Hey "Everything's better with Sprinkles" was MY SAYING!


----------



## HuskieJohn

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> That would be very out of character for Lucasfilm to do a movie based on one of their books.
> 
> There were books covering the time period of the new trilogy, and they ignored everything in them.
> 
> As it stands now, the books are just kind of filling time in between the movies.
> 
> *They could look at the books they de-canonized, but I doubt it.*




They have been using bits of the de-canonized "legends" books since they were pulled.

"There's always a bit of truth in legends" - Ahsoka Tano...aka Dave Filoni


I have no doubt they(Got guys) are assigned the Knights of the Old Republic.  Even if these fail then Disney didn't back themselves into a corner and can just jump to the Ryan Johnson stuff.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Retro Magic Kingdom Collection by Junk Food Arrives at Walt Disney World


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Mickey Mouse Club Pre-Parade at MK May 17th

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/all-n...reunion-pre-parade-at-magic-kingdom-may-17th/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS/RUMOR*

new Japanese pavilion restaurant to be named Takumi-Tei

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/epcots-japanese-signature-restaurant-to-be-named-takumi-tei/


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS/RUMOR*
> 
> new Japanese pavilion restaurant to be named Takumi-Tei
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/epcots-japanese-signature-restaurant-to-be-named-takumi-tei/



I didn't know this would be a signature. I'm curious to see how they work the menu to make this cuisine signature. I suppose like Morimoto?


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> I didn't know this would be a signature. I'm curious to see how they work the menu to make this cuisine signature. I suppose like Morimoto?


Yeah this was announced from the beginning to be signature. Its smaller so it makes sense. I would also expect something like Morimoto but I don't believe Morimoto is considered signature itself.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> I didn't know this would be a signature. I'm curious to see how they work the menu to make this cuisine signature. I suppose like Morimoto?



I know when it was first rumored and announced it was referred to as a "Signature Steakhouse" - and Japanese steak (think Wagu, etc.) can be really pricey.  So thinking high-end steak, high end seafood, high end wine and Sake - stuff like that


----------



## Firebird060

Im all for the Wagu,  would even like more Highend Sushi as well, maybe some less Americanized Jappanese food.  WDW has a large enough Jappanese guest count that I think they could easily support maybe some more authentic world flavors and less Americanized versions of the cuisine in world Showcase


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Painting of Tomorrowland continues

https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/photos-me...f-tomorrowland-overhaul-at-the-magic-kingdom/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Club 33 Animal Kingdom update

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/more-...EHBUPckVmXE4VDLCnitCvwto5J-HV4zbqu3KfuLfpBlBQ


----------



## sherlockmiles

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: New Retro Magic Kingdom Collection by Junk Food Arrives at Walt Disney World


these are fantastic!!!!  boy do I hope they last until the fall!  I will be getting me some.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: New Retro Magic Kingdom Collection by Junk Food Arrives at Walt Disney World



I can always get behind some Bambi merch - the most under-represented movie in the parks.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Cruise Line Introduces New Onboard Gifts Site


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

Epcot entrance

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...85_02PMrDQDm8M3c1cls2qo0XTTi27fATzsg1baJYXVg0


----------



## disneygirlsng

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> RUMOR: Remy’s Ratatouille Adventure Ride Opening Date Moves Ahead of Schedule for Epcot


Please, please be open for Star Wars weekend next April!!


----------



## mcd2745

********** said:


> I can always get behind some Bambi merch - the most under-represented movie in the parks.



I think it's a toss-up between Bambi and 101 Dalmatians.


----------



## MissGina5

disclaimer!
Ok so random question: I am normally a WDW traveller but I may be venturing to DL soon and so I downloaded the app but for some reason it won't let me log in and is saying my age is the issue (at the childlike age of 26 I can see the confusion). Has anyone else encountered this??


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

a new look at the streets of Galaxy's Edge

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/new-look-at-the-streets-of-star-wars-galaxys-edge/


----------



## sherlockmiles

mcd2745 said:


> I think it's a toss-up between Bambi and 101 Dalmatians.


Atlantis
Black Cauldron
Great Mouse Detective

Sword in the Stone is up there too - esp when the sword is NOT in the stone by the carousel


----------



## TheMaxRebo

sherlockmiles said:


> Atlantis
> Black Cauldron
> Great Mouse Detective
> 
> Sword in the Stone is up there too - esp when the sword is NOT in the stone by the carousel



A lot from that lull after the new renaissance period - Meet the Robinsons, Bolt, Chicken Little, Treasure Planet, etc


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Brocktoon said:


> For the DuckTales fans out there (I'm old school from the orginal series) ... Disney started rapidly burning off new episodes over the past two weeks with a new ep every day.  I have it set to DVR any new eps, and all the sudden I stared seeing new episodes daily.  It caught me off guard as I figured they would air weekly, but I guess in this age of binge watching they're dropping all the eps in one shot.



I don't understand that either. I've been watching for new episodes for months.  such a weird release schedule.


----------



## Moliphino

TheMaxRebo said:


> A lot from that lull after the new renaissance period - Meet the Robinsons, Bolt, Chicken Little, Treasure Planet, etc



Meet the Robinsons is such an underappreciated movie. We made "Keep Moving Forward" shirts to drink around the world. The back said "I'm just not sure how well this plan was thought through".

Hunchback is also mostly ignored, though it is in HEA now, at least.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Cinderella Carriage Alex and Ani Bangle Bracelet Arrives at Disney Parks


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Magic Kingdom 5/15/19 (New Merchandise, Stromboli at Pinocchio Village Haus, Construction Updates, and More!)


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Disney Skyliner Gondola Testing Passive Ventilation System for High Temps on Hollywood Studios Line


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney officially announces Takumi Tei to open this Summer

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/disne...-coming-to-epcots-japan-pavilion-summer-2019/


----------



## Cinderumbrella

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney officially announces Takumi Tei to open this Summer
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/disne...-coming-to-epcots-japan-pavilion-summer-2019/



PLEASE be open in time for SW:GE opening!!!!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

More Layoffs Hitting The Walt Disney Studios and Fox Following Acquisition


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Lamplight Lounge at Disney California Adventure’s Pixar Pier to Begin Brunch Service on May 25th


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Toy Story 4 Merchandise Arrives in World of Disney at Disneyland Resort


----------



## Scoobie

Moliphino said:


> Meet the Robinsons is such an underappreciated movie. We made "Keep Moving Forward" shirts to drink around the world. The back said "I'm just not sure how well this plan was thought through".
> 
> Hunchback is also mostly ignored, though it is in HEA now, at least.


Yeah, I can never find Zenon: Girl of the 21st Century merch. My kids used to watch that over and over.


----------



## mikepizzo

Scoobie said:


> Yeah, I can never find Zenon: Girl of the 21st Century merch. My kids used to watch that over and over.



As someone who grew up watching Under Wraps, Can of Worms, Brink, Halloweentown, Smart House, Johnny Tsunami, Don't Look Under The Bed, etc it would be neat to see official merchandise.  I don't think the market is there, unfortunately.


----------



## cranbiz

mikepizzo said:


> As someone who grew up watching Under Wraps, Can of Worms, Brink, Halloweentown, Smart House, Johnny Tsunami, Don't Look Under The Bed, etc it would be neat to see official merchandise.  I don't think the market is there, unfortunately.



Au contraire, I believe Halloweentown merch would be a huge seller. It's very popular but probably more of a seasonal seller.


----------



## mikepizzo

cranbiz said:


> Au contraire, I believe Halloweentown merch would be a huge seller. It's very popular but probably more of a seasonal seller.



I would say Hocus Pocus merch fills that spot much better than Halloweentown.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

cranbiz said:


> Au contraire, I believe Halloweentown merch would be a huge seller. It's very popular but probably more of a seasonal seller.



I am a bit old for most of that (plus we didn't have cable growing up so no access to the Disney channel) ... but my kids are into Halloweentown (and the sequels) so I agree that at least during that season merch would sell well for it


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Construction has begun as of this morning on the overhaul of the Animal Kingdom entrance

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/expansive-entrance-overhaul-project-begins-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## jknezek

mikepizzo said:


> As someone who grew up watching Under Wraps, Can of Worms, Brink, Halloweentown, Smart House, Johnny Tsunami, Don't Look Under The Bed, etc it would be neat to see official merchandise.  I don't think the market is there, unfortunately.




To sell in the Parks I agree with you. The audience isn't really there. To have an online boutique presence? Absolutely. And this is where Disney drops the ball on revenue in favor of margin. Because there is no good reason that you can't do small lots and jobs these days of this kind of merch and just sell it online by order with a 6 week delay. Tons of places do it, it's a cheap and easy set up coming from overseas factories. At the prices Disney charges for their generic merchandise, you'd be hard pressed to make the same margin on this kind of merchandise, but you could easily make the revenue. Why don't they? Because it's a wart on the tail of the dog as far as Disney is concerned and not worth doing. And margin is just as important a number as revenue by department accounting.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disney shared construction progress video on TRON

https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/video-dis...for-tron-roller-coaster-at-the-magic-kingdom/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Good Morning America announces the next class of Disney Legends:

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...a-announces-the-next-class-of-disney-legends/

The class of Disney Legends includes:
- Robert Downey Jr.
- Bette Midler
- Diane Sawyer
- Robin Roberts
- Wing Chao
- Jon Favreau
- James Earl Jones
- Kenny Ortega
- Barnette Ricci
- Ming-Na Wen
- Hans Zimmer.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Good Morning America announces the next class of Disney Legends:
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...a-announces-the-next-class-of-disney-legends/
> 
> The class of Disney Legends includes:
> - Robert Downey Jr.
> - Bette Midler
> - Diane Sawyer
> - Robin Roberts
> - Wing Chao
> - Jon Favreau
> - James Earl Jones
> - Kenny Ortega
> - Barnette Ricci
> - Ming-Na Wen
> - Hans Zimmer.


Always some that fit more than others.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“Cars Precision Series” Radiator Springs Toy Series May Not Be Completed Due to Poor Sales, Mattel Sets Sales Goal for Ornament Valley Mechanical Clinic Playset


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> “Cars Precision Series” Radiator Springs Toy Series May Not Be Completed Due to Poor Sales, Mattel Sets Sales Goal for Ornament Valley Mechanical Clinic Playset



I don't know what it is about miniature sets, but I just find them so neat.  I have no affinity with the Cars franchise, but darn it all if I don't think this is one of the neatest things out there.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Emma Thompson Reportedly in Talks to Join Disney’s “Cruella”


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Jemaine Clement Joins Cast of James Cameron’s “Avatar” Sequels


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
First look at the Vera Wang ears

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/first-look-at-the-vera-wang-disney-parks-designer-collection-ears/


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Emma Thompson Reportedly in Talks to Join Disney’s “Cruella”


Hmmm... For me, that LIVE role (as Cruella DeVil) will always be owned by Glenn Close...


----------



## ELLH

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Good Morning America announces the next class of Disney Legends:
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...a-announces-the-next-class-of-disney-legends/
> 
> The class of Disney Legends includes:
> - Robert Downey Jr.
> - Bette Midler
> - Diane Sawyer
> - Robin Roberts
> - Wing Chao
> - Jon Favreau
> - James Earl Jones
> - Kenny Ortega
> - Barnette Ricci
> - Ming-Na Wen
> - Hans Zimmer.



Kind of surprised Kenny Ortega wasn’t already included.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: New Retro Magic Kingdom Collection by Junk Food Arrives at Walt Disney World


Some of these look nice.  But I think Disney is still missing the boat by not having a full customization site like redbubble or teepublic... where you can pick the type of t-shirt you want, etc.  I buy far more t-shirts from places like that these days.



rteetz said:


> Yeah this was announced from the beginning to be signature. Its smaller so it makes sense. I would also expect something like Morimoto but I don't believe Morimoto is considered signature itself.





rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney officially announces Takumi Tei to open this Summer
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/disne...-coming-to-epcots-japan-pavilion-summer-2019/


Looking forward to this... I would LOVE it if it were Nobu-level quality... we were disappointed in Morimoto -- but maybe it was an off day.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Looking forward to this... I would LOVE it if it were Nobu-level quality... we were disappointed in Morimoto -- but maybe it was an off day.



We really liked Morimoto - but went with kids and saw it as a very Disney-fied version of Nobu so wasn't expecting the same thing.  I would expect this new restaurant to be a bit "fancier" and more Nobu-level


----------



## Ariel484

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> First look at the Vera Wang ears
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/first-look-at-the-vera-wang-disney-parks-designer-collection-ears/


I was excited for these designer ears -specifically the Harveys ones releasing next Friday - but they are pricey! The Harveys ones are (as far as I know) just like regular Minnie ears, but with a seatbelt bow, and they are $78.  And apparently those are on the low end, as the article says the ears will range in price from $58-$600.  I'm sure Vera Wang and Coach will really be up there in price.


----------



## rteetz

Ariel484 said:


> I was excited for these designer ears -specifically the Harveys ones releasing next Friday - but they are pricey! The Harveys ones are (as far as I know) just like regular Minnie ears, but with a seatbelt bow, and they are $78.  And apparently those are on the low end, as the article says the ears will range in price from $58-$600.  I'm sure Vera Wang and Coach will really be up there in price.


Yeah that’s insane for ears.


----------



## eliseisawkward

Ariel484 said:


> I was excited for these designer ears -specifically the Harveys ones releasing next Friday - but they are pricey! The Harveys ones are (as far as I know) just like regular Minnie ears, but with a seatbelt bow, and they are $78.  And apparently those are on the low end, as the article says the ears will range in price from $58-$600.  I'm sure Vera Wang and Coach will really be up there in price.


Those prices..... $600?!?! Even if I loved it I would NEVER spend even 1/10th of that on one pair of ears...


----------



## Ariel484

eliseisawkward said:


> Those prices..... $600?!?! Even if I loved it I would NEVER spend even 1/10th of that on one pair of ears...


Seriously, and if you wear them around the parks or whatever in the Florida/California heat, you'll probably sweat on them.  Sweat on your $600 ears.

I can't tell from the picture, but I wonder if the Coach ones are leather...? If so they are likely a few hundred dollars.


----------



## Firebird060

Ariel484 said:


> Seriously, and if you wear them around the parks or whatever in the Florida/California heat, you'll probably sweat on them.  Sweat on your $600 ears.
> 
> I can't tell from the picture, but I wonder if the Coach ones are leather...? If so they are likely a few hundred dollars.



I hope that if they are a few hundred then they at least do some better construction and seaming,  Coaches quality isnt what it used to be.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Magic Kingdom 5/16/19 (Main Street Vehicles, Retro Junk Food Apparel, Tomorrowland Speedway Final Touches, ETC.)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Guest Relations Making Big Changes Ahead of Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge Opening at Disneyland


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: “Under The Sea” Dooney & Bourke Collection Coming to Disney Springs on May 17th


----------



## tarak

I really like the Harveys design, but not sure I can justify that much for ears.


----------



## scrappinginontario

I'm sure I'm not alone in saying I'm excitedly/anxiously awaiting the formal announcement of how WDW will handle crowds for SWGE starting Aug 29th!  We arrive a week later and have 1 day planned in the studios.  Currently planning on skipping SWGE but if they offer something that won't have us waiting in line 'forever', I can see us trying to get in on the action!


----------



## Mal6586

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Some of these look nice.  But I think Disney is still missing the boat by not having a full customization site like redbubble or teepublic... where you can pick the type of t-shirt you want, etc.  I buy far more t-shirts from places like that these days.



This! I can’t tell you how many shirts at Disney I’ve passed on because of the shirt quality, particularly in the women’s shirts. So many of them are basically see-through. I don’t want to have to wear a camisole or a tank under every shirt! If I had the option to buy designs online on a thicker material, I’d do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

RunDisney Castaway challenge to return in 2020

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...UQDghSdEsX4HrduvhsKbZW0-WzEHAd-VIn_-I2U6qMTFQ


----------



## TheMaxRebo

scrappinginontario said:


> I'm sure I'm not alone in saying I'm excitedly/anxiously awaiting the formal announcement of how WDW will handle crowds for SWGE starting Aug 29th!  We arrive a week later and have 1 day planned in the studios.  Currently planning on skipping SWGE but if they offer something that won't have us waiting in line 'forever', I can see us trying to get in on the action!



I can't imagine them not having some sort of virtual queue or something to restrict crowds in the land and make it more orderly ... even if it isn't something you book in advance I bet there will be a system that you can "check-in" for a time and then get to see the land without it being a nightmare

but guess we shall see ... I am sure how it plays out at Disneyland will impact what they do at WDW


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> RunDisney Castaway challenge to return in 2020
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...UQDghSdEsX4HrduvhsKbZW0-WzEHAd-VIn_-I2U6qMTFQ


Not sure why this was news today. It was announced a while ago I thought and has been on sale for a while.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Not sure why this was news today. It was announced a while ago I thought and has been on sale for a while.



guess a question for Mr. Steve Porter who posted the article


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> guess a question for Mr. Steve Porter who posted the article


Not his problem. Disney posted it on the parks blog. I think they may be doing it to try and sell it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Not his problem. Disney posted it on the parks blog. I think they may be doing it to try and sell it.



did they re-post a story?  Just realized the article Steve references as his source is from last November

either way, no real news here, nothing to see here, move on


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Reservations Now Open for 2020 Adventures by Disney Vacations (Book Early and Save!)


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
WDW Starbucks switches to paper straws

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/walt-disney-world-starbucks-locations-switch-to-paper-straws/


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> WDW Starbucks switches to paper straws
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/walt-disney-world-starbucks-locations-switch-to-paper-straws/


I know these are environmentally friendly. However, whenever I get a frozen drink at Disney, the paper straw can never last the entire drink. I hope they start giving out 2 paper straws per drink because that seems to be the only way to finish these colder drinks.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*PHOTOS* 

Star Wars Hotel continues to rise:

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/star-wars-hotel-continues-to-rise-at-walt-disney-world/

Cool shot of how the hotel positionally relates to Galaxy's Edge:


----------



## jlundeen

TheMaxRebo said:


> *PHOTOS*
> 
> Star Wars Hotel continues to rise:
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/star-wars-hotel-continues-to-rise-at-walt-disney-world/
> 
> Cool shot of how the hotel positionally relates to Galaxy's Edge:
> 
> View attachment 401160


I wonder how they plan to have folks go back and forth between resort and park...if it's total immersion, maybe some kind of underground transport system?  Seems too far away to just walk out and into the park....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jlundeen said:


> I wonder how they plan to have folks go back and forth between resort and park...if it's total immersion, maybe some kind of underground transport system?  Seems too far away to just walk out and into the park....



I think it will be ground based but then using screens to simulate the movement of "coming down from a spaceship to dock at Black Spire Outpost" ... I think similar to the Hogwarts Express at Universal


----------



## wareagle57

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I know these are environmentally friendly. However, whenever I get a frozen drink at Disney, the paper straw can never last the entire drink. I hope they start giving out 2 paper straws per drink because that seems to be the only way to finish these colder drinks.



The paper straws with a coke are  horrible. It fizzes in the paper, making every sip taste like you're drinking the foam from a top of a freshly poured glass. I actually don't even use straws in every day life at restaurants, but Disney is one of the few places I do since I need a lid while I'm on the go. I'm all for reducing waste, but if Disney really wanted to do that, I think a better solution would be offering reusable straws at a small cost, or even better, taking a page from the Universal (and pretty much every other theme park on the planet) playbook and selling refillable mugs/cups. I rarely actually pay the $4 for a coke in Disney, but if they sold these for say $30, I'd be all over it.


----------



## jlundeen

wareagle57 said:


> The paper straws with a coke are  horrible. It fizzes in the paper, making every sip taste like you're drinking the foam from a top of a freshly poured glass. I actually don't even use straws in every day life at restaurants, but Disney is one of the few places I do since I need a lid while I'm on the go. I'm all for reducing waste, but if Disney really wanted to do that, I think a better solution would be offering reusable straws at a small cost, or even better, taking a page from the Universal (and pretty much every other theme park on the planet) playbook and selling refillable mugs/cups. I rarely actually pay the $4 for a coke in Disney, but if they sold these for say $30, I'd be all over it.


I guess you could bring your own and pour the drink into it....


----------



## wareagle57

jlundeen said:


> I guess you could bring your own and pour the drink into it....



That doesn't do anything to reduce waste though, and very few people are going to do that. My point was about actually reducing waste. Even the recyclable paper cups are worse than reusing a plastic cup over and over. And the recycled material bags they've replaced plastic bags with are actually worse for the environment overall. https://qz.com/1585027/when-it-comes-to-climate-change-cotton-totes-might-be-worse-than-plastic/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

New Hippomai-Tai mug debuts at Trader Sam's Grog Grotto

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/new-hippopotomai-tai-mug-debuts-at-trader-sams-grog-grotto/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Imagineer Kim Irvine Discusses Her Career and Hopes to Restore Access to Disneyland's Court of Angels


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update *

PHOTO REPORT: Disney Springs 5/16/19 (Harveys Americana Ears, Construction Updates, Game of Thrones Cupcakes, and More!)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: New Elote Hot Dog at the Refreshment Corner in Disneyland Park


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Magic Mirror, “Imagination Pink” Minnie Ears and Spirit Jersey Coming to Disneyland and Walt Disney World on June 15th


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update*

PHOTO REPORT: Disneyland Park 5/16/19 (Concha Minnie Ears Arrive, New Disney Attraction Buttons, Alien Pizza Planet Refurbishment, ETC.)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Beast Baseball Hat Spotted at Disneyland Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Kevin Feige Reveals Future Marvel Details in AMAA, Including the Return of a Memorable Villain


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disneyland Paris Announces Concert and Character Lineup for Disney Loves Jazz Event


----------



## jlundeen

wareagle57 said:


> That doesn't do anything to reduce waste though, and very few people are going to do that. My point was about actually reducing waste. Even the recyclable paper cups are worse than reusing a plastic cup over and over. And the recycled material bags they've replaced plastic bags with are actually worse for the environment overall. https://qz.com/1585027/when-it-comes-to-climate-change-cotton-totes-might-be-worse-than-plastic/


I was talking more about the paper straws folks were saying didn't work well...

And as far as reducing waste, at least paper is recyclable...and paper straws don't pose a threat to animals as they deteriorate.  

Not sure how the reusable plastic ones work elsewhere, but I know even if you have your own cup at our local Renaissance Festival here, they have to pour into a disposable and then give it to you to pour into your cup....


----------



## UncleMike101

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I know these are environmentally friendly. However, whenever I get a frozen drink at Disney, the paper straw can never last the entire drink. I hope they start giving out 2 paper straws per drink because that seems to be the only way to finish these colder drinks.


We're just taking reusable straws. 
I can't print here what I'd like Disney to do with their flimsy, foul tasting, collapse after three draws, paper straws.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Illuminations Farewell merchandise debuts June 17th

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/illum...well-merchandise-revealed-debuting-june-17th/


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Illuminations Farewell merchandise debuts June 17th
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/illum...well-merchandise-revealed-debuting-june-17th/



Wow, that is kind of early. But I do like some of the designs. 

When I was in high school marching band we played the songs from Illuminations. We went to Disney that year and marched in DHS (though the music kind of fell to pieces when we saw the giant AT-AT, lots of SW nerds in that band). 

I tried to get an Epcot cruise for the last Illuminations but they were all sold out.

Instead got a cruise for the first showing of the new show.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Illuminations Farewell merchandise debuts June 17th
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/illum...well-merchandise-revealed-debuting-june-17th/


June 17th is the day I go poor. I will be buying anything Illuminations that I possibly can.

I still DO NOT want this show to leave!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> June 17th is the day I go poor. I will be buying anything Illuminations that I possibly can.
> 
> I still DO NOT want this show to leave!



I hear you.   That Figment shirt will be mine for sure (might get two just in case something happens to the first)


----------



## amalone1013

Oh man, we go June 20th. DH will want it all  who am I kidding, I will too...


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> June 17th is the day I go poor. I will be buying anything Illuminations that I possibly can.
> 
> I still DO NOT want this show to leave!


Magicband will be mine. I sure hope it does special effects. I love the Epcot 35 one that blows out the torches.


----------



## amalone1013

rteetz said:


> Magicband will be mine. I sure hope it does special effects. I love the Epcot 35 one that blows out the torches.


When I showed my husband the link he immediately was like, where is the magicband???


----------



## DisLiss

TheMaxRebo said:


> A lot from that lull after the new renaissance period - Meet the Robinsons, Bolt, Chicken Little, Treasure Planet, etc





Moliphino said:


> Meet the Robinsons is such an underappreciated movie. We made "Keep Moving Forward" shirts to drink around the world. The back said "I'm just not sure how well this plan was thought through".



I totally agree about Meet the Robinsons.  We loved that movie so much.  We often quote the "I'm not sure how well this plan was thought through." line at home.  

I especially think Meet the Robinsons should be showcased in Tomorrowland.   It seems like an ideal pairing to me.


----------



## soniam

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I know these are environmentally friendly. However, whenever I get a frozen drink at Disney, the paper straw can never last the entire drink. I hope they start giving out 2 paper straws per drink because that seems to be the only way to finish these colder drinks.



Or they should at least give you some Tylenol for the brain freeze headache you are going to get trying to drink it before the straw freezes solid or disintegrates.



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Wow, that is kind of early. But I do like some of the designs.
> 
> When I was in high school marching band we played the songs from Illuminations. We went to Disney that year and marched in DHS (though the music kind of fell to pieces when we saw the giant AT-AT, lots of SW nerds in that band).
> 
> I tried to get an Epcot cruise for the last Illuminations but they were all sold out.
> 
> Instead got a cruise for the first showing of the new show.



I didn't know you were in band. What instrument? Prepping Alex for a band trip to Houston for the whole weekend. I think the cruise will be fun though. We finally did the Frozen Dessert Party on March. The party itself and food were ok, but the view of Illuminations from there is amazing. It's even better than the view from the FP area or the area near UK where the DIS Megameet dessert party was. That show was really meant to be seen immersively like that. It was a nice send off.


----------



## writerguyfl

jlundeen said:


> I wonder how they plan to have folks go back and forth between resort and park...if it's total immersion, maybe some kind of underground transport system?  Seems too far away to just walk out and into the park....



Due to the high water table here in Florida, putting anything underground becomes stupidly expensive.

Unless something has changed, the transportation will be by bus.  Here, you can see the area were guests will board the vehicles to transit to the theme park.  If you click on the source link under the image, you can see more of the floor plans for the hotel.





Images Courtesy California Coaster Kings as posted on WDW Info: https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...rther-details-about-upcoming-star-wars-hotel/

I agree with *TheMaxRebo*.  There will certainly be plenty of camouflage/engineering/stagecraft to make the transport vehicle feel like it's not just a bus.



TheMaxRebo said:


> I think it will be ground based but then using screens to simulate the movement of "coming down from a spaceship to dock at Black Spire Outpost" ... I think similar to the Hogwarts Express at Universal


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*RUMOR*

Details on potential Wreck it Ralph attraction to replace Stitch in MK ... every guest would have a game controller 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/rumor-eve...eck-it-ralph-attraction-at-the-magic-kingdom/


----------



## jpeterson

rteetz said:


> Magicband will be mine. I sure hope it does special effects. I love the Epcot 35 one that blows out the torches.


Which band?  I have several from Epcot 35.  What torches does it blow out?


----------



## rteetz

jpeterson said:


> Which band?  I have several from Epcot 35.  What torches does it blow out?


It makes the sound of blowing out the torches at the start of illuminations.


----------



## OSUZorba

TheMaxRebo said:


> I can't imagine them not having some sort of virtual queue or something to restrict crowds in the land and make it more orderly ... even if it isn't something you book in advance I bet there will be a system that you can "check-in" for a time and then get to see the land without it being a nightmare
> 
> but guess we shall see ... I am sure how it plays out at Disneyland will impact what they do at WDW


I personally think a virtual queue sounds awful. It'll be filled by 6:30 am. Get filled with a ton of people that'd never wait 5 hours in a line, but have no problem putting their name on a list. Then all of those people will flood the rest of the park all day, nothing like a 2 hour line for Little Mermaid.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OSUZorba said:


> I personally think a virtual queue sounds awful. It'll be filled by 6:30 am. Get filled with a ton of people that'd never wait 5 hours in a line, but have no problem putting their name on a list. Then all of those people will fluid the rest of the park all day, nothing like a 2 hour line for Little Mermaid.



I do think how to book your virtual queue spot will be interesting - and do they let those staying on property have special access to get a spot in the queue?   I agree with the challenge if they are all gone by 6:30am .... but also think the idea of standing in a 5 hour line to just get into a land sounds pretty terrible and definitely not something Disney wants - they want you out and in the shops and buying food, etc.   And just the management of a line that long all day every day 

probably not perfect solution but I really can't see them just doing a straight up queue


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News
*
Disney Theatrical’s Musical, the Lion King, celebrates 100 million guests worldwide!


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> *RUMOR*
> 
> Details on potential Wreck it Ralph attraction to replace Stitch in MK ... every guest would have a game controller
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/rumor-eve...eck-it-ralph-attraction-at-the-magic-kingdom/



Unless every guest has a screen, I just don’t see everybody having their own controller working very well.  I still think Ralph is an odd choice for Tomorrowland considering he’s meant to be a relic from the past.  But it would probably be better than just an empty building, at least aethestically it could work in the land.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Pho said:


> Unless every guest has a screen, I just don’t see everybody having their own controller working very well.  I still think Ralph is an odd choice for Tomorrowland considering he’s meant to be a relic from the past.  But it would probably be better than just an empty building, at least aethestically it could work in the land.



Definitely not perfect ... but if it is shifting to more of a "retro view of what we thought the future would be" (which, I mean, Space Mountain and Tron sort of fit into - Tron feels like a very 80s take on what the future will look like) then I think it could fit into that


----------



## jpeterson

rteetz said:


> It makes the sound of blowing out the torches at the start of illuminations.


I have that band, never heard the audio with that one.  Often the sound seems to be turned off/not working at the tapstiles.  I'll check next time I'm at Epcot.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

SHOP: May Disney Wisdom Collectable Series Featuring Meeko Releases Tomorrow on shopDisney


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: Menu Changes at Skipper Canteen Brings Spicy New Sustainable Fish Dish and Creative Sangrias to the Magic Kingdom


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS/PHOTOS*

First piece of track on site for TRON

https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/photos-fi...on-lightcycle-power-run-at-the-magic-kingdom/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> REVIEW: Menu Changes at Skipper Canteen Brings Spicy New Sustainable Fish Dish and Creative Sangrias to the Magic Kingdom



Doing the different sangrias is a great idea since they can't do mixed drinks, I guess (MK only doing beer and wine) - still think would be a great spot for some Trader Sam's types drinks, but guess this is a good first step


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS, VIDEO: Inside Look at Interior, First Look at Merchandise, Specialty Food for Soaring Fantastic Flight Attraction at Tokyo DisneySea


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Judge Dismisses 'Pirates of the Caribbean' Copyright Lawsuit Against Walt Disney Company


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Kick-off Summer Fun with Patriotic, Americana Inspired Merchandise Now Available at Disney Parks


----------



## UncleMike101

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> REVIEW: Menu Changes at Skipper Canteen Brings Spicy New Sustainable Fish Dish and Creative Sangrias to the Magic Kingdom


As long as they don't get rid of the Thai Noodles I'm a happy traveler.


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> REVIEW: Menu Changes at Skipper Canteen Brings Spicy New Sustainable Fish Dish and Creative Sangrias to the Magic Kingdom



Glad to see the steak sides got a little more interesting. I still miss the yuca fries it came with in the beginning, though.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS, VIDEO: Inside Look at Interior, First Look at Merchandise, Specialty Food for Soaring Fantastic Flight Attraction at Tokyo DisneySea



The queue is absolutely beautiful! It looks like it could be part of hotel Miracosta!


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> The queue is absolutely beautiful! It looks like it could be part of hotel Miracosta!


Yeah really great aesthetic. Much better than the Epcot queue for sure lol.


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> Definitely not perfect ... but if it is shifting to more of a "retro view of what we thought the future would be" (which, I mean, Space Mountain and Tron sort of fit into - Tron feels like a very 80s take on what the future will look like) then I think it could fit into that


It certainly could fit into that if they tweak or maybe just focus on the sequel more so.  But I’m skeptical of this rumor because it’s been floating around for so long and since the sequel didn’t exactly do well.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Pho said:


> It certainly could fit into that if they tweak or maybe just focus on the sequel more so.  But I’m skeptical of this rumor because it’s been floating around for so long and since the sequel didn’t exactly do well.



I agree - and one reason I was clear to label my post as "RUMOR" .... guess until something more concrete is determined people will continue to speculate about what will happen with that space

But definitely better properties to be used ... heck, would be pretty easy to use that same basic layout for a Meet the Robinson's themed attraction


----------



## sherlockmiles

TheMaxRebo said:


> *RUMOR*
> 
> Details on potential Wreck it Ralph attraction to replace Stitch in MK ... every guest would have a game controller
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/rumor-eve...eck-it-ralph-attraction-at-the-magic-kingdom/



LOVE LOVE LOVE THIS IDEA!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

"Short Circuit" coming to Disney+

Disney is launching “Walt Disney Animation Studios: Short Circuit Experimental Films”, which will be a program where anyone at the Walt Disney Animation Studios can pitch an idea and potentially be selected to create an original short film with the support of the Studio and their fellow artists.

https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/disney-teases-short-circuit-animated-short-films/


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> I agree - and one reason I was clear to label my post as "RUMOR" .... guess until something more concrete is determined people will continue to speculate about what will happen with that space
> 
> But definitely better properties to be used ... heck, would be pretty easy to use that same basic layout for a Meet the Robinson's themed attraction



Yep Rumor is a nice label.    And I would prefer the Robinsons remain forgotten.  I’d rather have Chicken Little, and man was that one a mess.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Scrims are down around Sleeping Beauty Castle

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/sleep...ling-colorful-new-paint-scheme-at-disneyland/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
A very merry unbirthday tea party coming to Disneyland hotel 

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/a-very-merry-unbirthday-tea-party-coming-to-disneyland-hotel/


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Scrims are down around Sleeping Beauty Castle
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/sleep...ling-colorful-new-paint-scheme-at-disneyland/


Well that sure pops in color


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Well that sure pops in color


Agreed although I think it works well. It’s different but still sort of vintage and quaint in a way.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Scrims are down around Sleeping Beauty Castle
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/sleep...ling-colorful-new-paint-scheme-at-disneyland/


That’s... ... bright!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Pho said:


> Yep Rumor is a nice label.    And I would prefer the Robinsons remain forgotten.  I’d rather have Chicken Little, and man was that one a mess.



well and here I thought we could be friends


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Scrims are down around Sleeping Beauty Castle
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/sleep...ling-colorful-new-paint-scheme-at-disneyland/



I like it!!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Agreed although I think it works well. It’s different but still sort of vintage and quaint in a way.



I really like it - it looks more "Fanciful" and in comparing WDW to DLR I see Sleeping Beauty Castle as more of an entrance to Fantasy land vs the central point of the park overall or the end of Main St. - which I see Cinderella Castle to be more of.

So I think it works for the castle in that park to be a bit more "Fantasy" vs realistic


----------



## gberg

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Well that sure pops in color


I just thought the exact same thing!   Except "in colour"


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> Agreed although I think it works well. It’s different but still sort of vintage and quaint in a way.


Oh I wasn't meaning that in a negative way though maybe for some it might take some getting used to because the blue is a BLUE in terms of the roof tiles.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

gberg said:


> I just thought the exact same thing!   Except "in colour"


You just gotta be fancy like that lol


----------



## mikeamizzle

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Scrims are down around Sleeping Beauty Castle
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/sleep...ling-colorful-new-paint-scheme-at-disneyland/





********** said:


> I like it!!!!



Agree! I think it looks fantastic.

ps: Pete - great job on the DVC show this week!


----------



## Firebird060

Hey its better then a cake castle


----------



## BorderTenny

Firebird060 said:


> Hey its better then a cake castle


How about a cupcake castle? Then they could have a cupcake castle cupcake.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News
*
Sneak Peek of Disney and Pixar’s ‘Toy Story 4’ Coming Soon to Disney Parks and Disney Cruise Line!

Hey Disney! Bring back One Man’s Dream!!! That is all...


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

soniam said:


> I didn't know you were in band. What instrument? Prepping Alex for a band trip to Houston for the whole weekend. I think the cruise will be fun though. We finally did the Frozen Dessert Party on March. The party itself and food were ok, but the view of Illuminations from there is amazing. It's even better than the view from the FP area or the area near UK where the DIS Megameet dessert party was. That show was really meant to be seen immersively like that. It was a nice send off.



Clarinet for marching band and bass clarinet for concert band.



That Disneyland castle looks stunning. I love it.


----------



## The Pho

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> Sneak Peek of Disney and Pixar’s ‘Toy Story 4’ Coming Soon to Disney Parks and Disney Cruise Line!
> 
> Hey Disney! Bring back One Man’s Dream!!! That is all...


Unfortunately Walt isn’t Disney enough for Chapek.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

The Pho said:


> Unfortunately Walt isn’t Disney enough for Chapek.


They have a vacant “Path of the Jedi” movie theater that can easily be used and host these movie previews.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

The Pho said:


> Unfortunately Walt isn’t Disney enough for Chapek.



I think the real question is: does Walt qualify as an established IP? If not, he's out.


----------



## osully

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> They have a vacant “Path of the Jedi” movie theater that can easily be used and host these movie previews.


Omg or they could keep showing that! My husband loved that film so much he cried. He wouldn’t want me to post this here


----------



## OSUZorba

TheMaxRebo said:


> I do think how to book your virtual queue spot will be interesting - and do they let those staying on property have special access to get a spot in the queue?   I agree with the challenge if they are all gone by 6:30am .... but also think the idea of standing in a 5 hour line to just get into a land sounds pretty terrible and definitely not something Disney wants - they want you out and in the shops and buying food, etc.   And just the management of a line that long all day every day
> 
> probably not perfect solution but I really can't see them just doing a straight up queue


I completely agree with you that a virtual queue would be better for Disney. Until everyone entering the park after RD finds out the queue is full and there is no chance of getting into it, except maybe an all day standby line.

I personally think they should do some sort of reservation/lottery system. The conspiracy theorist in me, though, thinks they like the idea of selling far more tickets than SWGE capacity and letting GS deal with the fallout.


----------



## Founders Fan

*NEWS

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/leave...egin-phased-demolition-this-weekend-at-epcot/*


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Make the Move to shopDisney and Discover Favorite Products from Disney Parks

The Shop Disney Parks app is being retired at the end of this month.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Parks Best Bites: May 2019


----------



## rteetz

*News*

FIRST LOOK: New Disney Cast Costumes Revealed for Disney’s Coronado Springs Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS, VIDEO: The New Mickey Mouse Club Reunites for a Special Pre-Parade at the Magic Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Releases A Brand-New Poster For “Maleficent: Mistress Of Evil”


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Hollywood Studios 5/17/19 (Muppet*Vision 3D Celebrates 28 Years, New Merchandise, Rizzo at PizzeRizzo, and More!)


----------



## MissGina5

TheMaxRebo said:


> *RUMOR*
> 
> Details on potential Wreck it Ralph attraction to replace Stitch in MK ... every guest would have a game controller
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/rumor-eve...eck-it-ralph-attraction-at-the-magic-kingdom/


One IP I do not mind being screen based for it's attraction!! Love this idea


----------



## MissGina5

Moliphino said:


> Glad to see the steak sides got a little more interesting. I still miss the yuca fries it came with in the beginning, though.


I was big into the udon-esque dish they had. Wish they would bring it back!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Walt Disney World Firefighters Reportedly Stretched Thin With Increase in Attractions


----------



## eliseisawkward

rteetz said:


> Agreed although I think it works well. It’s different but still sort of vintage and quaint in a way.



I agree and also want to say that I love it! So much I might just need to go see it in person...


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Disney Snack Fans Arrive at World of Disney in Disneyland Resort


----------



## BorderTenny

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: New Disney Snack Fans Arrive at World of Disney in Disneyland Resort


Just when I thought the "snacks" merchandise line couldn't get any lamer. Who actually buys this crap?


----------



## rteetz

BorderTenny said:


> Just when I thought the "snacks" merchandise line couldn't get any lamer. Who actually buys this crap?


I would think it sells or they wouldn't come out with more of it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BorderTenny said:


> Just when I thought the "snacks" merchandise line couldn't get any lamer. Who actually buys this crap?



At least a fan is useful ... definitely seen worse


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Walls are down at Disneyland SWGE

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/construction-walls-removed-at-star-wars-galaxys-edge-in-disneyland/


----------



## rteetz

Here is the first look at the Bo Peep meetable character


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> Here is the first look at the Bo Peep meetable character
> 
> View attachment 401332


oh dear.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Here is the first look at the Bo Peep meetable character
> 
> View attachment 401332



Creepy


----------



## SG131

rteetz said:


> Here is the first look at the Bo Peep meetable character
> 
> View attachment 401332


The stuff of nightmares.....


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> Here is the first look at the Bo Peep meetable character
> 
> View attachment 401332



Your imagineers were so preoccupied with whether or not they could, they didn't stop to think if they should.


----------



## UncleMike101

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Walt Disney World Firefighters Reportedly Stretched Thin With Increase in Attractions


I hope they have a solid mutual aid agreement with Orlando and an aggressive Volunteer Firefighter Program.
One hundred thirty eight firefighters are far too few for a jurisdiction the size of Reedy Creek.
The 1.4 M worth of new equipment is a total waste if there aren't enough *highly trained* personnel to utilize it properly.


----------



## sherlockmiles

TheMaxRebo said:


> Creepy




They REALLY dont need the plastic face.


----------



## Spaghetti Cat

Founders Fan said:


> *NEWS
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/leave...egin-phased-demolition-this-weekend-at-epcot/*



That concept are looks pretty. A little shade from the islands, and you can see the fountain from the edge tappoints via those diagonal paths. Might be really nice.


----------



## rteetz

UncleMike101 said:


> I hope they have a solid mutual aid agreement with Orlando and an aggressive Volunteer Firefighter Program.
> One hundred thirty eight firefighters are far too few for a jurisdiction the size of Reedy Creek.
> The 1.4 M worth of new equipment is a total waste if there aren't enough *highly trained* personnel to utilize it properly.


I am obviously not well versed in this but Reedy Creek isn't like most other cities. I would guess that they may not need the typical amount of firefighters for that size of property because it isn't a densely populated area like a normal city. I would hope though that they hire more when needed and it seems there may be a need.


----------



## afan

rteetz said:


> I am obviously not well versed in this but Reedy Creek isn't like most other cities. I would guess that they may not need the typical amount of firefighters for that size of property because it isn't a densely populated area like a normal city. I would hope though that they hire more when needed and it seems there may be a need.



I would think it would have to do more with size they cover and what could happen.  What if there are emergencies in every park at the same time, it could happen though not likely, that require engines and not just medical aid.  I would think with Disney Springs it may be close enough to another station to get help if needed.  I know my city has it's own fd, I could walk to the station in less than 5 min, but we get back up from the county if it's needed.  But the county also serves the two cities next to us as their sole fd's and this is all in the suburbs of Seattle.  

Just think what would happen if some tree's or brush in the middle of property caught on fire.  This shouldn't be something they skimp on and I hope it's not.  I'll get over other cuts or raised prices but just like at home, emergency services shouldn't see the cuts to balance a budget.


----------



## rteetz

afan said:


> I would think it would have to do more with size they cover and what could happen.  What if there are emergencies in every park at the same time, it could happen though not likely, that require engines and not just medical aid.  I would think with Disney Springs it may be close enough to another station to get help if needed.  I know my city has it's own fd, I could walk to the station in less than 5 min, but we get back up from the county if it's needed.  But the county also serves the two cities next to us as their sole fd's and this is all in the suburbs of Seattle.
> 
> Just think what would happen if some tree's or brush in the middle of property caught on fire.  This shouldn't be something they skimp on and I hope it's not.  I'll get over other cuts or raised prices but just like at home, emergency services shouldn't see the cuts to balance a budget.


Yeah my city has 3 stations and we have roughly 60,000 people. Not sure on the size of the land though. If our stations are busy we call neighboring cities for help. Reedy Creek is such an interesting thing because it isn't like a normal city. There is no normal city council or mayors and stuff like that. They have a board of sorts but its basically all picked by Disney.


----------



## afan

rteetz said:


> Yeah my city has 3 stations and we have roughly 60,000 people. Not sure on the size of the land though. If our stations are busy we call neighboring cities for help. Reedy Creek is such an interesting thing because it isn't like a normal city. There is no normal city council or mayors and stuff like that. They have a board of sorts but its basically all picked by Disney.



I understand that which is why it's got to be somewhat base on the size of the area and the scope of the work because it can't be based on taxpayers or households in the area.


----------



## UncleMike101

rteetz said:


> I am obviously not well versed in this but Reedy Creek isn't like most other cities. I would guess that they may not need the typical amount of firefighters for that size of property because it isn't a densely populated area like a normal city. I would hope though that they hire more when needed and it seems there may be a need.


Usually the number of Emergency Services personnel needed is a percentage of the projected population of an area during the day.
The current number of Firefighters recommended for cities of 10,000 or more is 1.52 Firefighters per 1000 people in possible need of services.
Divide the number of people in* all* of The Reedy Creek Improvement District, including WDW, on any given day by 1000 and multiply that by 1.52 and you'll arrive at a figure far greater than the 138 Firefighters that Reedy Creek employs. 
Even if the number of people in the District, and the Parks, and the resorts is only 200,000 per day, Reedy Creek would need 304 Firefighters just to meet the suggested minimum per 1000 people served.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> Here is the first look at the Bo Peep meetable character
> 
> View attachment 401332


I think she's kind of creepy.


----------



## soniam

jlundeen said:


> I think she's kind of creepy.



She reminds me of the baby mask from Happy Death Day. So, yeah, creepy!


----------



## buteraa

rteetz said:


> Here is the first look at the Bo Peep meetable character
> 
> View attachment 401332


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS* 

Tomorrowland Speedway reopens with shorter track ... Link contains video or ride through

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/tomorrowland-speedway-reopens-with-shorter-track-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Tomorrowland Speedway reopens with shorter track ... Link contains video or ride through
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/tomorrowland-speedway-reopens-with-shorter-track-at-walt-disney-world/


I don't have a huge amount of memory on the exact length of the previous track but does anyone know just how much it was shortened? I remember from some pictures one of the turns was tightened if I remember correctly.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Updated Sleeping Beauty Castle fully revealed - looks really nice, the gold touches especially - reopening to guests on May 24th

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/disne...ed-sleeping-beauty-castle-reopening-may-24th/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“The Haunted Mansion: Celebrating 50 Years of Retirement Unliving” After-Hours Anniversary Event Taking Place This August at Disneyland


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Magic Kingdom 5/18/19 (Wishables Sneak Peek, Tomorrowland Touch-Ups, and the Pepper Jack Pretzel Moves Again!)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I don't have a huge amount of memory on the exact length of the previous track but does anyone know just how much it was shortened? I remember from some pictures one of the turns was tightened if I remember correctly.



I am not sure exactly how much - but really just the back curve was shortened/tightened a bit - so not a huge difference (did read slightly more of an impact than what was adjusted for the Storybook Circus update )


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Chef Jose Andres of Jaleo Offers Fired Lunchroom Worker A Job with His Company


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> “The Haunted Mansion: Celebrating 50 Years of Retirement Unliving” After-Hours Anniversary Event Taking Place This August at Disneyland



Wow. That is a PRICEY event... however, I don’t hate that the hours are such that it’s not going to take away from “regular” park operating hours... though I kinda doubt they’ll be able to sell out of these.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Skyliner sign installed at DHS station

 

https://twitter.com/bioreconstruct/status/1129760891870896135?s=19


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New souvenir penny machines

https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/photos-ne...ept-cash-or-credit-card-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## Mome Rath

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New souvenir penny machines
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/photos-ne...ept-cash-or-credit-card-at-walt-disney-world/



Well, that's just "wrong" on several different levels...


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Footlong Hot Dogs Removed From Menu at Casey’s Corner in the Magic Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: Carousel Cupcake Spins Into Gasparilla Island Grill at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Limited-Edition “Aladdin” Genie MagicBand Now Granting Wishes at Walt Disney World


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Americana Apparel and Accessories Arrive at World of Disney in Disney Springs


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique has an exclusive MagicBand now available for sale


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*GALAXY'S* *EDGE* *NEWS*

Droid tracks in the ground to lead you to Droid shop and special photo of

https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/droid-tra...inside-droid-depot-at-star-wars-galaxys-edge/


----------



## UncleMike101

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New souvenir penny machines
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/photos-ne...ept-cash-or-credit-card-at-walt-disney-world/


*Doubling the price of pressed pennies??*
I normally pick up around $10.00 in pressed pennies for the Grand kids.
Never again!!
Disney can stuff em for all I care.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

UncleMike101 said:


> *Doubling the price of pressed pennies??*
> I normally pick up around $10.00 in pressed pennies for the Grand kids.
> Never again!!
> Disney can stuff em for all I care.



definitely a bummer as they are/were a nice fun and cheap souvenir .... seems like they could do something where they keep most at still 50 cents but then maybe have some special collectible/limited edition ones or something that are like $5 - but at least kids and stuff can still collect the regular ones for cheap


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

First look at new Cute Haunted Mansion 50th Anniversary Vinylmation

I am not into Vinylmation but these are pretty neat looking

http://vinylmationworld.com/VMworld...ng-haunted-mansion-of-cute-vinylmation-series


----------



## UncleMike101

TheMaxRebo said:


> definitely a bummer as they are/were a nice* fun and cheap *souvenir .... seems like they could do something where they keep most at still 50 cents but then maybe have some special collectible/limited edition ones or something that are like $5 - but at least kids and stuff can still collect the regular ones for cheap


Unfortunately the words "fun" and "cheap" are mutually exclusive in Disneyspeak and cannot be used to describe the current state of affairs at the Disney Parks.


----------



## only hope

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New souvenir penny machines
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/photos-ne...ept-cash-or-credit-card-at-walt-disney-world/



Are all machines going to this? If so I’m never buying a pressed penny again at Disney. I don’t spend more than .50 to squash my .01, no matter where I’m at. Paying 50x what the penny is worth to get it squashed is a high enough fee. (And saying this as an avid collector- I have many books of pressed pennies, more than half of them from WDW.)


----------



## rteetz

only hope said:


> Are all machines going to this? If so I’m never buying a pressed penny again at Disney. I don’t spend more than .50 to squash my .01, no matter where I’m at. Paying 50x what the penny is worth to get it squashed is a high enough fee. (And saying this as an avid collector- I have many books of pressed pennies, more than half of them from WDW.)


Unknown but a possibility.


----------



## OSUZorba

UncleMike101 said:


> Usually the number of Emergency Services personnel needed is a percentage of the projected population of an area during the day.
> The current number of Firefighters recommended for cities of 10,000 or more is 1.52 Firefighters per 1000 people in possible need of services.
> Divide the number of people in* all* of The Reedy Creek Improvement District, including WDW, on any given day by 1000 and multiply that by 1.52 and you'll arrive at a figure far greater than the 138 Firefighters that Reedy Creek employs.
> Even if the number of people in the District, and the Parks, and the resorts is only 200,000 per day, Reedy Creek would need 304 Firefighters just to meet the suggested minimum per 1000 people served.


Is that on shift, or does the ratio account for on/off shift firefighters?


----------



## Fantasia79

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Updated Sleeping Beauty Castle fully revealed - looks really nice, the gold touches especially - reopening to guests on May 24th
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/disne...ed-sleeping-beauty-castle-reopening-may-24th/



Looks so high quality!DOR really impressed me!


----------



## UncleMike101

OSUZorba said:


> Is that on shift, or does the ratio account for on/off shift firefighters?


That's the recommended total number of personnel including those off duty.
Even having the suggested number of Firefighters doesn't insure that there will be enough people to handle large disaster situations because of vacations, injury rosters, overtime restrictions put in place by the employer, and the number of people in Supervisory positions who don't engage actively in firefighting. 
The last part is particularly acute in Emergency Services departments that have too many Chiefs, and not enough Indians.


----------



## rteetz

*20 years ago the Phantom Menace debuted in theaters!*


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *20 years ago the Phantom Menace debuted in theaters!*



Still my favorite statement on this topic...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BlogMickey did an overlay of how the track will go on the Tron site in MK:

https://t.co/gZW2mZtYGQ?amp=1


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Avengers Endgame inching closer to Avatar globally

https://twitter.com/ercboxoffice/status/1130129262160146432?s=21


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*RUMOR*

Cruella's Halloween Happening upcharhe event coming to MNSSHP

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/rumor...ming-to-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/


----------



## David Gardner

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Still my favorite statement on this topic...
> 
> View attachment 401601



Hopefully it can be tried for crimes against humanity.


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> *20 years ago the Phantom Menace debuted in theaters!*


.......and so began the demise of the Star Wars franchise.


----------



## rteetz

crazy4wdw said:


> .......and so began the demise of the Star Wars franchise.


To each their own. The prequels aren’t great but the franchise is still doing incredibly well.


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> To each their own. The prequels aren’t great but the franchise is still doing incredibly well.


If you can get over the terrible CGI, directing, acting and writing, the Phantom Menace actually had a good, important, and interesting story IMHO.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OSUZorba said:


> If you can get over the terrible CGI, directing, acting and writing, the Phantom Menace actually had a good, important, and interesting story IMHO.



I still feel like a really good editor could take the 3 prequels and make 1 really excellent movie out of them ... Some really good parts but a lot of, um, less than stellar parts


----------



## only hope

rteetz said:


> *20 years ago the Phantom Menace debuted in theaters!*





crazy4wdw said:


> .......and so began the demise of the Star Wars franchise.



Boy that makes me feel old!

Not everyone dislikes the prequels...they were the new movies for my generation and most people around my age who like SW seems to prefer I-III over IV-VI. I think the originial trilogy (+ VII as its basically a remake of IV) are fairly boring and _love_ I-III. So for me, Phantom Menance was the start of an exciting SW revival.


----------



## andyw715

OSUZorba said:


> If you can get over the terrible CGI, directing, acting and writing, the Phantom Menace actually had a good, important, and interesting story IMHO.



I agree. The novelization is actually really good.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Aladdin-Inspired Merchandise and Food & Beverage Offerings Now Available at Disney Springs


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Magic Kingdom 5/19/19 (Tomorrowland Speedway Reopens, No More Footlongs at Casey’s Corner, New Tomorrowland Paint, and More!)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Disney Parks Forever Collection by Junk Food Clothing Released at Disneyland Resort


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: 5/19/19 Disney Springs (Under the Sea Dooney & Bourke, VHS Themed Merchandise, New Snacks, NBA Experience Screens, and More!)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: Imagination Pink Minnie Ear Cupcakes Arrive at the Contempo Cafe in Disney’s Contemporary Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Akiva Schaffer Reportedly Attached to Direct “Chip ‘n’ Dale Rescue Rangers” Film


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Alien Swirling Saucers at Toy Story Land Open Edition MagicBand discovered


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Upgrading magic bands is now available - here are all the options:


----------



## sherlockmiles

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Upgrading magic bands is now available - here are all the options:
> 
> View attachment 401799




Just tried to go through MDE to see up close and got this error:
*systemErrorDefaults.429.errorTitle*
systemErrorDefaults.429.errorHeading

systemErrorDefaults.429.errorMessage



Bought DH groot/Rocket MB for christmas - uggh, looks like there's one available here.....


----------



## Mac30188

crazy4wdw said:


> .......and so began the demise of the Star Wars franchise.



To be honest, I would say that the jump the shark moment for Star Wars can really be traced back to the moment the Ewoks appeared.  The first two films and the first half of the third are very, very good.  Once the Ewoks got involved it regressed to a largely average to above average group scifi adventure films.  IMHO, the first two films are probably on the top 50 films of all time list. No film since the Ewoks appeared has come close to cracking that list.  They are all still fine films, just not able to clear the bar of the first two.


----------



## atricks

Some new info about the Hagrid coaster came out this morning, opening is in a few weeks.

https://www.themeparkinsider.com/flume/201905/6786/

https://attractionsmagazine.com/preview-hagrids-motorbike-adventure/

http://www.insideuniversal.net/2019...agrids-magical-creatures-motorbike-adventure/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
WDWNT is reporting Mickey and Minnie’s Runaway Railway will open in February 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/breaking-...month-revealed-for-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Walls are up at Epcot 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/photos-wa...-of-leave-a-legacy-monolith-removal-at-epcot/


----------



## JETSDAD

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Upgrading magic bands is now available - here are all the options:
> 
> View attachment 401799



This is about what I had figured.....a bit of a clearing house for MB's before going to the outlet mall.  Still a really fun option and we'll likely upgrade but I wish there were some of the newer options.


----------



## ONUAtrain

Anyone know when booking should be available for resort rooms in 2020?


----------



## rteetz

ONUAtrain said:


> Anyone know when booking should be available for resort rooms in 2020?


Usually June for online booking and packages. You can book a room only over the phone right now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JETSDAD said:


> This is about what I had figured.....a bit of a clearing house for MB's before going to the outlet mall.  Still a really fun option and we'll likely upgrade but I wish there were some of the newer options.



Definitely still nice especially for people that already have a lot of the existing options.   I do hope going forward they include more options and more "unique" or limited edition ones - even if the "upcharge" is more for those.

So like:
- plain color: included
- Open edition: $10
- Premium: $20
- Limited Edition: $25

something like that

(also would be nice if they added in some new plain color options)


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Walls are up at Epcot
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/photos-wa...-of-leave-a-legacy-monolith-removal-at-epcot/


Oh man, the front is going to look pretty messed up for a bit, but I am so excited to see what the transformation will be like! The monoliths are/were a huge eyesore.


----------



## mum22girlz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Definitely still nice especially for people that already have a lot of the existing options.   I do hope going forward they include more options and more "unique" or limited edition ones - even if the "upcharge" is more for those.
> 
> So like:
> - plain color: included
> - Open edition: $10
> - Premium: $20
> - Limited Edition: $25
> 
> something like that
> 
> (also would be nice if they added in some new plain color options)



I was really hoping that they would add in the "new" colors. I got an error when I tried to pick out bands. I've got time yet, so I'm not worried. I've got a few weeks yet before I have to have them picked out.


----------



## evlaina

JETSDAD said:


> This is about what I had figured.....a bit of a clearing house for MB's before going to the outlet mall.  Still a really fun option and we'll likely upgrade but I wish there were some of the newer options.


There are newer options, the pride and dole whip ones literally came out last week.


----------



## JETSDAD

TheMaxRebo said:


> Definitely still nice especially for people that already have a lot of the existing options.   I do hope going forward they include more options and more "unique" or limited edition ones - even if the "upcharge" is more for those.
> 
> So like:
> - plain color: included
> - Open edition: $10
> - Premium: $20
> - Limited Edition: $25
> 
> something like that
> 
> (also would be nice if they added in some new plain color options)



Yes, this would be excellent...though I'm sure it would get costly for me!!  I keep getting Stitch when I try to order bands today but I have quite a bit of time so I'll just let it get fixed prior to taking a closer look.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Disneyland Update

https://www.micechat.com/225209-disneyland-update-beauty-awakens-ears-end-honeyboo-you/


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

only hope said:


> Boy that makes me feel old!
> 
> Not everyone dislikes the prequels...they were the new movies for my generation and most people around my age who like SW seems to prefer I-III over IV-VI. I think the originial trilogy (+ VII as its basically a remake of IV) are fairly boring and _love_ I-III. So for me, Phantom Menance was the start of an exciting SW revival.



Hey...one thing's for sure...they all were highly profitable.  There wasn't one that lost over 100 million dollars *cough* Solo * cough*.


----------



## rteetz

OnSpaceshipEarth said:


> Hey...one thing's for sure...they all were highly profitable.  There wasn't one that lost over 100 million dollars *cough* Solo * cough*.


Solo gets a bad wrap and I don't understand why. Was it an amazing film? No but it was fun and enjoyable. Not everything needs to be the greatest film in history.


----------



## DarthGallifrey

rteetz said:


> To each their own. The prequels aren’t great but the franchise is still doing incredibly well.



I personally have grown out of my hatred for the prequels.  I think Clone Wars really helped put them into a different perspective for me.  Not saying they are great movies but enjoy them.  I just love Star Wars


----------



## DarthGallifrey

Mac30188 said:


> To be honest, I would say that the jump the shark moment for Star Wars can really be traced back to the moment the Ewoks appeared.  The first two films and the first half of the third are very, very good.  Once the Ewoks got involved it regressed to a largely average to above average group scifi adventure films.  IMHO, the first two films are probably on the top 50 films of all time list. No film since the Ewoks appeared has come close to cracking that list.  They are all still fine films, just not able to clear the bar of the first two.



I personally have a lot of issues with RotJ and think it often gets a pass for being in the OT.  But it seriously has some prequel era issues in it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OnSpaceshipEarth said:


> Hey...one thing's for sure...they all were highly profitable.  There wasn't one that lost over 100 million dollars *cough* Solo * cough*.



well, part of that was due to changing directors and all the reshoots - no way that should have cost the $275m it did to make, but yeah, didn't do great at the box office

I still enjoyed it and have watched it several times.  Also just built the Lego Millennium Falcon from that film so I might be a bit biased


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DarthGallifrey said:


> I personally have grown out of my hatred for the prequels.  I think Clone Wars really helped put them into a different perspective for me.  Not saying they are great movies but enjoy them.  I just love Star Wars



yeah, as I mentioned above, I think there is a good movie in there - just go so side tracked and too much of the time was spent on less important things.  Also, Obi-Wan and Anakin spend a lot of time talking about cool stuff they did in the past - but none of it gets shown (sort of a negative for a film to talk about stuff that would be cooler to see than the stuff you actually see)

Also, I just didn't buy how quick Anakin's full plunge to the dark side happened ... like they built it slowly up the first 2 films, and then in the 3rd after the first act he does now all of sudden he is cool with killing younglings and stuff?  That felt really rushed - and I think that part, his slow walk towards being fully Darth Vader, is what I wanted to see more of


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Pride collection

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/shop-...ring-ears-alex-and-ani-bangles-tees-and-more/


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

rteetz said:


> Solo gets a bad wrap and I don't understand why. Was it an amazing film? No but it was fun and enjoyable. Not everything needs to be the greatest film in history.



I didn't say I didn't like it. I actually like it quite a bit and own all of the Disney Star Wars films on Blu Ray.  Just saying that the prequels never had a box office Turkey on that level.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> Solo gets a bad wrap and I don't understand why. Was it an amazing film? No but it was fun and enjoyable. Not everything needs to be the greatest film in history.



I also enjoyed solo. Sometimes i appreciate when the movies are smaller and the fate of the galaxy isn't at stake.


Do we know when the tombstone removal project will be finished?


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Do we know when the tombstone removal project will be finished?


Its part of an overall project and will be done in phases as we can see already. Everything should be done by 2021-2022. I would guess that the entrance part will be done first though.


----------



## STLstone

TheMaxRebo said:


> I still feel like a really good editor could take the 3 prequels and make 1 really excellent movie out of them ... Some really good parts but a lot of, um, less than stellar parts


Well, since Disney seems to like remakes so much, maybe they could put these 3 on the slate...


----------



## DarthGallifrey

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, as I mentioned above, I think there is a good movie in there - just go so side tracked and too much of the time was spent on less important things.  Also, Obi-Wan and Anakin spend a lot of time talking about cool stuff they did in the past - but none of it gets shown (sort of a negative for a film to talk about stuff that would be cooler to see than the stuff you actually see)
> 
> Also, I just didn't buy how quick Anakin's full plunge to the dark side happened ... like they built it slowly up the first 2 films, and then in the 3rd after the first act he does now all of sudden he is cool with killing younglings and stuff?  That felt really rushed - and I think that part, his slow walk towards being fully Darth Vader, is what I wanted to see more of



They just never should have started with Anakin so young.  I get Lucas wanted to have the innocence of a child up against what he becomes but it is too huge of a time jump and like you said they didn't spend enough time building his fall.


----------



## DarthGallifrey

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I also enjoyed solo. Sometimes i appreciate when the movies are smaller and the fate of the galaxy isn't at stake.
> 
> 
> Do we know when the tombstone removal project will be finished?



I really enjoyed Solo too.  Its very re-watchable because its just such a fun movie that had some of that great classic Star Wars charm and world building.  Really hoping to get to see more of that cast.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DarthGallifrey said:


> They just never should have started with Anakin so young.  I get Lucas wanted to have the innocence of a child up against what he becomes but it is too huge of a time jump and like you said they didn't spend enough time building his fall.



or at the very least that is just the first 10 minutes of the first film or something ... spent way too much time on it


----------



## DarthGallifrey

STLstone said:


> Well, since Disney seems to like remakes so much, maybe they could put these 3 on the slate...



my friends and I have joked that the prequels would do well as an episodic series.  Make each movie an 8-10 episode series of 45ish min episodes.  I know that will never happen but...


----------



## DarthGallifrey

TheMaxRebo said:


> or at the very least that is just the first 10 minutes of the first film or something ... spent way too much time on it



It would have been great as an opening bit. Have young Anakin parallel some of younger Luke from ANH and then jump to 10 years later with Obi Wan and Qui Gon going to Tattooine for something


----------



## TheMaxRebo

STLstone said:


> Well, since Disney seems to like remakes so much, maybe they could put these 3 on the slate...



maybe they could do an animated version ... and then a live action remake!


----------



## mollmoll4

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, as I mentioned above, I think there is a good movie in there - just go so side tracked and too much of the time was spent on less important things.  Also, Obi-Wan and Anakin spend a lot of time talking about cool stuff they did in the past - but none of it gets shown (sort of a negative for a film to talk about stuff that would be cooler to see than the stuff you actually see)
> 
> Also, I just didn't buy how quick Anakin's full plunge to the dark side happened ... like they built it slowly up the first 2 films, and then in the 3rd after the first act he does now all of sudden he is cool with killing younglings and stuff?  That felt really rushed - and I think that part, his slow walk towards being fully Darth Vader, is what I wanted to see more of



I don't want to drag on discussions about the prequels here (or anywhere) again. BUT to your point, super-fan Topher Grace made an 85 minute "movie" by editing down the 3 prequels a few years ago.

https://nofilmschool.com/2014/05/topher-grace-star-wars-editor-strikes-back-redux-jedi


----------



## only hope

TheMaxRebo said:


> Also, I just didn't buy how quick Anakin's full plunge to the dark side happened ... like they built it slowly up the first 2 films, and then in the 3rd after the first act he does now all of sudden he is cool with killing younglings and stuff?  That felt really rushed - and I think that part, his slow walk towards being fully Darth Vader, is what I wanted to see more of



Thats what The Clone Wars are for  I wish it had been more gradual in the film but the tv series did an excellent job of showing a slow progression of Anakin becoming a darker person. He’s completely different in the last episode compared to the first.


----------



## DisLiss

Ugh...those new pressed penny machine don't even look nice.  Plus, I just like the idea of being able to give the kids a bunch of coins and that's all they need to press the pennies.    I worry less about handing them a bag of coins than a pocket full of bills, and I think they like the coins best, too.   Not cool, Disney.  Nostalgia is the key for me with those machines, and using my credit card really kills that for me.


----------



## Hoodie

DarthGallifrey said:


> I really enjoyed Solo too.  Its very re-watchable because its just such a fun movie that had some of that great classic Star Wars charm and world building.  Really hoping to get to see more of that cast.


I agree.  I went in with diminished expectations of Solo and ended by wanting to see another Solo/Chewy/Lando adventure. I really enjoyed it. I find I like the non-Skywalker movies/shows of the SW universe than the Skywalker saga.


----------



## tlmadden73

DarthGallifrey said:


> They just never should have started with Anakin so young.  I get Lucas wanted to have the innocence of a child up against what he becomes but it is too huge of a time jump and like you said they didn't spend enough time building his fall.


That is why the Clone Wars TV show was sooo good. It filled in the gaps between Episode 2 and 3 and the fall is that more meaningful because you see his growing bond with Obi-wan, slow move to darkness (as he questions how the Jedi are waging the war and you see more of the secret relationship with padme). 

Really.. the prequel trilogy should have been Episode 2 -- A Clone Wars movie (to show the bonding of Anakin and ObiWan and the slow corruption from palpatine) -- Episode 3.

Episode 1 was too much about Palpatines rise to power and less about young Anikan. But it did have pod racing!


----------



## DarthGallifrey

Hoodie said:


> I agree.  I went in with diminished expectations of Solo and ended by wanting to see another Solo/Chewy/Lando adventure. I really enjoyed it. I find I like the non-Skywalker movies/shows of the SW universe than the Skywalker saga.



Same.  Clone Wars is my all time favorite.  Even over the OT


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> That is why the Clone Wars TV show was sooo good. It filled in the gaps between Episode 2 and 3 and the fall is that more meaningful because you see his growing bond with Obi-wan, slow move to darkness (as he questions how the Jedi are waging the war and you see more of the secret relationship with padme).
> 
> Really.. the prequel trilogy should have been Episode 2 -- A Clone Wars movie (to show the bonding of Anakin and ObiWan and the slow corruption from palpatine) -- Episode 3.
> 
> Episode 1 was too much about Palpatines rise to power and less about young Anikan. But it did have pod racing!



or the first could have been a combination of 1 and 2 .... 1 did have Darth Maul.  I think Episode II is the worst of them


----------



## DarthGallifrey

tlmadden73 said:


> That is why the Clone Wars TV show was sooo good. It filled in the gaps between Episode 2 and 3 and the fall is that more meaningful because you see his growing bond with Obi-wan, slow move to darkness (as he questions how the Jedi are waging the war and you see more of the secret relationship with padme).
> 
> Really.. the prequel trilogy should have been Episode 2 -- A Clone Wars movie (to show the bonding of Anakin and ObiWan and the slow corruption from palpatine) -- Episode 3.
> 
> Episode 1 was too much about Palpatines rise to power and less about young Anikan. But it did have pod racing!



Granted, I actually enjoyed the Papatine stuff and politics of Phantom Menace but I agree the focus was way off.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Releases More Details About Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge Interactive Games in Play Disney Parks App


----------



## DarthGallifrey

TheMaxRebo said:


> or the first could have been a combination of 1 and 2 .... 1 did have Darth Maul.  I think Episode II is the worst of them



If you take out the Anakin/Padme romance its not nearly as bad, imo.  The chase sequence on Coruscant at the beginning is awesome and I love when the Clone Army come in full force the first time.  It is certainly the weakest though.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney Releases More Details About Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge Interactive Games in Play Disney Parks App



... but 4 hours will be more than enough in the land


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Ratatouille update

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/lates...FbnrP6T2Ie4oAUVu10H9rF1NP7TkFv3d4oIgQ_A_TZg7Y


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Animal Kingdom 5/20/19 (Pandora Pavement Painting, Club 33 Preparations, New Merchandise, and More!)


----------



## Ariel484

DarthGallifrey said:


> If you take out the Anakin/Padme romance its not nearly as bad, imo.


But then we wouldn't get this gem!!??!?!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

End Game has passed Avatar domestically, now stands at #2 all time domestically with $780m, behind only Force Awakens $936.6m.  Globally Endgame is at $2.6bn behind Avatar's $2.78bn

https://insidethemagic.net/2019/05/...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## DarthGallifrey

Ariel484 said:


> But then we wouldn't get this gem!!??!?!



True.  And what is life without this peak romantic moment in cinematic history?


----------



## mikeamizzle

only hope said:


> Thats what The Clone Wars are for  I wish it had been more gradual in the film but the tv series did an excellent job of showing a slow progression of Anakin becoming a darker person. He’s completely different in the last episode compared to the first.





DarthGallifrey said:


> Same.  Clone Wars is my all time favorite.  Even over the OT



In my opinion, it was a failure of the writing to need five additional seasons of a tangential cartoon to get the full enjoyment out of the films.

Prior to the Prequel's, the movies completely stood on their own, with little to be gained from delving into the extended lore (again in my opinion).

So what we got this time, was a trilogy of films that didn't completely stand on their own story-wise, since Lucas lazily (imo) intertwined with a cartoon that doesn't stand on it's own either.

That is just poor storytelling (again, imo...)

With all that said, I do enjoy the prequel trilogy primarily for the endless flow of memes that have resulted.

To be honest, I've probably gotten almost, if not more entertainment out of that, than the actual quality films of the OT themselves which are some of my favorite movies of all time (primarily ANH and ESB).

So kudos to the prequel's, but no, they aren't nor will they ever be considered near the level of the OT or the new trilogy.



ON NEWS TOPIC:

Endgame to pass Avatar mid week? or by the end of next weekend? (globally)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DarthGallifrey said:


> True.  And what is life without this peak romantic moment in cinematic history?



well, to be fair, he was like 6 when she met him, so maybe she just likes when he still talks like a 6 year old


----------



## ELLH

TheMaxRebo said:


> BlogMickey did an overlay of how the track will go on the Tron site in MK:
> 
> https://t.co/gZW2mZtYGQ?amp=1



This photo they shared really put in to perspective for me just how much real estate the TRON ride/theming is going to consume.  And I'm even more excited about it now.


----------



## ELLH

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> PHOTO REPORT: 5/19/19 Disney Springs (Under the Sea Dooney & Bourke, VHS Themed Merchandise, New Snacks, NBA Experience Screens, and More!)



Disney keeps trying to make VHS merchandise happen.  They need to stop.


----------



## ELLH

PolyRob said:


> Oh man, the front is going to look pretty messed up for a bit, but I am so excited to see what the transformation will be like! The monoliths are/were a huge eyesore.



Agreed.  We will be there in November.  I'm hopeful the deconstruction will be complete by then.  This quote gives me some hope that it will. 


> Disney has stated that guests will be able to find their photos in a new display outside the park entrance in early 2020.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS/PHOTO*

Here's a look at the Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge opening team!


Spoiler: Photo of the Opening Team of CMs in Galaxy's Edge


----------



## MissGina5

With the speedway back up, any word when we get our precious train back?!


----------



## DarthGallifrey

mikeamizzle said:


> In my opinion, it was a failure of the writing to need five additional seasons of a tangential cartoon to get the full enjoyment out of the films.
> 
> Prior to the Prequel's, the movies completely stood on their own, with little to be gained from delving into the extended lore (again in my opinion).
> 
> So what we got this time, was a trilogy of films that didn't completely stand on their own story-wise, since Lucas lazily (imo) intertwined with a cartoon that doesn't stand on it's own either.
> 
> That is just poor storytelling (again, imo...)
> 
> With all that said, I do enjoy the prequel trilogy primarily for the endless flow of memes that have resulted.
> 
> To be honest, I've probably gotten almost, if not more entertainment out of that, than the actual quality films of the OT themselves which are some of my favorite movies of all time (primarily ANH and ESB).
> 
> So kudos to the prequel's, but no, they aren't nor will they ever be considered near the level of the OT or the new trilogy.
> 
> 
> ON NEWS TOPIC:
> 
> Endgame to pass Avatar mid week? or by the end of next weekend? (globally)



Tangential?  Haha ok.  Your opinion has been noted.  May the Force be with you.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MissGina5 said:


> With the speedway back up, any word when we get our precious train back?!



well, based on this photo from Bioreconstruct (well, a snippet of a photo of theirs) where there are sections you can't make out the track, from just 2 days ago - I don't think anytime soon:


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

This is just a random thought...Can we make a separate thread for Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge pictures or put them in a spoiler now? I’m only asking since I’m someone that can’t see it until it opens at Walt Disney World two months later and I would like to be as surprised as possible.


----------



## JETSDAD

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS/PHOTO*
> 
> Here's a look at the Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge opening team!



Finally a realistic picture of how the crowds will actually look when SWGE opens.


----------



## leholcomb

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> This is just a random thought...Can we make a separate thread for Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge pictures or put them in a spoiler now? I’m only asking since I’m someone that can’t see it until it opens at Walt Disney World two months later and I would like to be as surprised as possible.


I agree. Once the land opens at DLR, I feel like I'm going to have to hide from pics popping up everywhere else. I'd rather this specific thread be a "safe space"


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JETSDAD said:


> Finally a realistic picture of how the crowds will actually look when SWGE opens.



I also made a point of zooming in to see if anyone was sitting on the Millenium Falcon fence


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> This is just a random thought...Can we make a separate thread for Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge pictures or put them in a spoiler now? I’m only asking since I’m someone that can’t see it until it opens at Walt Disney World two months later and I would like to be as surprised as possible.



oops sorry - there is already the entire SubForum for Glaxy's Edge - I did put it there as well

I updated the post to put the photo in Spoilers

I have no idea when we will get to see it in person (2020 at the earliest) so no way I can avoid seeing anything until then


----------



## MissGina5

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, based on this photo from Bioreconstruct (well, a snippet of a photo of theirs) where there are sections you can't make out the track, from just 2 days ago - I don't think anytime soon:
> 
> View attachment 401879


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> This is just a random thought...Can we make a separate thread for Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge pictures or put them in a spoiler now? I’m only asking since I’m someone that can’t see it until it opens at Walt Disney World two months later and I would like to be as surprised as possible.


We have an entire subforum for SWGE.


----------



## mikeamizzle

TheMaxRebo said:


> oops sorry - there is already the entire SubForum for Glaxy's Edge - I did put it there as well
> 
> I updated the post to put the photo in Spoilers
> 
> I have no idea when we will get to see it in person (2020 at the earliest) so no way I can avoid seeing anything until then



Yes lets please not make spoiler tags a thing on construction progress photos here...

I would've missed that photo if it wasn't quoted lower in the page, but its up to Rteetz.


----------



## jade1

Coronado walkway is open, not sure if it was earlier but wasn't yesterday.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Oga's cantina to offer specialty mugs - no pictures yet. 

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/ogas-cantina-to-offer-specialty-mugs-endor-mug-and-porg-mug/


----------



## saskdw

atricks said:


> Some new info about the Hagrid coaster came out this morning, opening is in a few weeks.
> 
> https://www.themeparkinsider.com/flume/201905/6786/
> 
> https://attractionsmagazine.com/preview-hagrids-motorbike-adventure/
> 
> http://www.insideuniversal.net/2019...agrids-magical-creatures-motorbike-adventure/



Looks like a really fun family coaster! 

Just intense enough to be fun, but tame enough that most people will ride it.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
2020 Marathon Weekend themes revealed

https://www.rundisney.com/blog/wdw-marathon-themes/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Even More Track Installed for TRON Roller Coaster at the Magic Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: New “Sweet Mesquite” Gourmet Cotton Candy at Goofy’s Candy Co. in Disney Springs


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Marvel and NetEase Enter an Exclusive Agreement to Provide China With Original Content Based on Marvel Properties


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Oga’s Cantina Coasters Revealed, Two Exclusive Cantina Mugs Will Be Available at Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Talking BB-8 Headband Will Be Available at Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Handbuilt Lightsabers in Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge Will Cost $199.99
$100 for droids


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Handbuilt Lightsabers in Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge Will Cost $199.99
> $100 for droids
> 
> View attachment 401964


I'm 'liking' for the coolness of it not for the price (though I know they'll still sell).


----------



## SG131

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I'm 'liking' for the coolness of it not for the price (though I know they'll still sell).


Yeah the light saber just got removed from my must do list though


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Concept art for Fantasy Springs in new DisneySea port

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/break...-at-tokyo-disneysea-new-concept-art-revealed/


----------



## wareagle57

I’m sure they know what there doing and they’ll make plenty of money at these price points, but looks like this lifelong Star Wars fan will be keeping their wallet closed inside GE, other than maybe a coke bottle. I probably never really expected the lightsaber to be in my price range at this age but I was thinking $150 would be the absolute ceiling. And $40 for a Ewok or porg mug? I’ll wait til I see them but doesn’t sound too exciting. I’m sure they don’t want every kid running around with a lightsaber, but I do like that at Universal the wands are at least affordable.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

McG Says He’s Developing a “True Lies” Series for Disney+


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Muppet Babies Puppets Star in Series of YouTube Shorts


----------



## rteetz

*News*

ABC Cancels “Who Wants to Be a Millionaire” After 17 Years in Syndication


----------



## rteetz

*News*

SeaWorld, Busch Gardens Announce Limited Time Ticket Offer for U.S. Military Veterans and Their Families


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 PANDORA Jewelry Event to Take Place on May 23 at Disney's Hollywood Studios


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Complimentary Beer to Be Available All Summer Long at SeaWorld Orlando


----------



## ej119

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Concept art for Fantasy Springs in new DisneySea port
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/break...-at-tokyo-disneysea-new-concept-art-revealed/



The concept art for the Springs is gorgeous! Like a fantasy-inspired Tree of Life.


----------



## ej119

*Rumor
*
Exclusive: Muppets Variety Shorts Coming to Disney+

So many Muppets/Disney+ rumors, I wish something would get announced. Interesting concept for a streaming service -- I don't think Netflix, Amazon, or Hulu do short-form series (correct me if I'm wrong).


----------



## rteetz

ej119 said:


> The concept art for the Springs is gorgeous! Like a fantasy-inspired Tree of Life.


Looks Pandora like to me.


----------



## Gusey

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Concept art for Fantasy Springs in new DisneySea port
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/break...-at-tokyo-disneysea-new-concept-art-revealed/


Like the character carving in the rock, (Peter Pan, Elsa and Rapunzel)


----------



## mikepizzo

TheMaxRebo said:


> I still feel like a really good editor could take the 3 prequels and make 1 really excellent movie out of them ... Some really good parts but a lot of, um, less than stellar parts



You, my friend, are in luck.

Topher Grace edited the Star Wars prequels into one 85 minute movie.

Here's an indexed list of Star Wars fan edits.

Welcome to the world of Fan Edits.


----------



## Moliphino

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Oga's cantina to offer specialty mugs - no pictures yet.
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/ogas-cantina-to-offer-specialty-mugs-endor-mug-and-porg-mug/



Shut up and take my money.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Kari Skogland has been set to direct the six-part Disney+ miniseries _The Falcon and the Winter Soldier_, with_ Avengers: Endgame_‘s Anthony Mackie and Sebastian Stan starring. Sources said_ Captain America: Civil War_‘s Daniel Bruhl and Emily Van Camp are also in talks to join. The miniseries will air in August 2020.

She has directed episodes of _The Handmaid’s Tale_, the pilot block of AMC’s _NOS4A2_ starring Zachary Quinto and the pilot block of Starz’s _The Rook_.

RUMOR Part


> I’d heard that Mackie’s accepting the shield from Captain America at the end of _Avengers: Endgame_ will figure into the miniseries, but the studio had no comment on where it goes.



https://deadline.com/2019/05/kari-s...-stan-daniel-bruhl-emily-van-camp-1202619197/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikepizzo said:


> You, my friend, are in luck.
> 
> Topher Grace edited the Star Wars prequels into one 85 minute movie.
> 
> Here's an indexed list of Star Wars fan edits.
> 
> Welcome to the world of Fan Edits.



too bad Topher's full version isn't available online


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Final Toy Story 4 Trailer released






https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...Rr5NrSkCb9el-pQ27AyGNYAzBHqGS-V7VUGZ0RYhzOpEM


----------



## rteetz

REVIEW: First On-Ride Impressions of Millennium Falcon: Smugglers Run in Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> REVIEW: First On-Ride Impressions of Millennium Falcon: Smugglers Run in Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge





Just to add - this and other first hand reports are being posted in the official thread in the Galaxy's Edge subforum so for those that do want to see things (note: some might be spoilerish) definitely recommend frequenting that thread (and really the entire sub-forum)

https://www.disboards.com/forums/star-wars-galaxys-edge-info-planning.204/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Tinker Bell ‘Glow’ Wings Now Available at Disney Parks


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Final Toy Story 4 Trailer released
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...Rr5NrSkCb9el-pQ27AyGNYAzBHqGS-V7VUGZ0RYhzOpEM


Is it just me or does this trailer basically confirm that every Toy Story Film has the same plot? Toys are connected to someone, Toy leaves somehow, other toys go find the toy that ran away, and then most likely has a happy ending. I know Pixar prides itself on only doing movies when they feel like they have a great idea (I heard someone that works there give a talk once on how they choose their movies). This idea has been the same since the 90’s...

Now I love Toy Story. It’s my second favorite Disney/Pixar movie/franchise. I just think this is getting old. I will definitely still see this movie.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

MMRR will have NO height requirement (good!)

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/micke...lway-will-have-no-minimum-height-requirement/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Is it just me or does this trailer basically confirm that every Toy Story Film has the same plot? Toys are connected to someone, Toy leaves somehow, other toys go find the toy that ran away, and then most likely has a happy ending. I know Pixar prides itself on only doing movies when they feel like they have a great idea (I heard someone that works there give a talk once on how they choose their movies). This idea has been the same since the 90’s...



yeah, definitely same general plot - but different angle and themes addressed I suppose

Toy Story 3 was great, so I will at least give this one the benefit of the doubt


----------



## rteetz

Just a note from the CM previews so far. It seems the biggest issue people are having is waiting for Oga's during the 4 hour window. The waits are an hour or longer at times. That could be an issue going forward as well.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Just a note from the CM previews so far. It seems the biggest issue people are having is waiting for Oga's during the 4 hour window. The waits are an hour or longer at times. That could be an issue going forward as well.



and this is just with "preview" level crowds .... and while I am sure part of it at first will just be people wanting to "check it out", but even years later Trader Sam's gets really crowded so I don't see it never not being at least a bit of an issue if this has any of that feel


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Depths of Fear - all new original house coming to Halloween Horror Nights

https://thrillgeek.com/2019/05/dept...FkqI5SIKfwgIog80KvQ1JMxGuJfRyOx-X9jhDJlerCqKA


----------



## only hope

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> ABC Cancels “Who Wants to Be a Millionaire” After 17 Years in Syndication



I thought it was cancelled years ago. It certaintly was advertised or talked about much in recent years. I was just a kid when it debuted but I remember the entire family watching it every episode. We were so excited the first time there was a winner.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Depths of Fear - all new original house coming to Halloween Horror Nights
> 
> https://thrillgeek.com/2019/05/dept...FkqI5SIKfwgIog80KvQ1JMxGuJfRyOx-X9jhDJlerCqKA




I'm getting very excited for hhn. Great houses so far, and there's the new Hagrid coaster.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

For those of you keeping up with cm previews, have they been able to ride smuggler's run more than once?


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> For those of you keeping up with cm previews, have they been able to ride smuggler's run more than once?


Some have some haven't. Some have done twice because of a ride malfunction so they were allowed to just ride again.


----------



## rteetz

*NEWS*

This weekend we're going to be upgrading our forum software to the latest version, Xenforo 2. The boards will be unavailable starting on Saturday at 3 pm eastern. We anticipate they will be back online Saturday night if there are no technical issues with the transfer. Once the forums are back online, the design team will be working on them, so they may not look like "our forums" right away. While we are upgrading the software, this new version does have some major differences - mainly that it is designed with a priority on mobile devices. There are also many new features with this version of Xenforo, including expanded emojii options, enhanced editing features and better integration with social media among them.

While we don't expect any major downtime, with any migration to a new platform, things can happen - so we ask for your patience and understanding as we undergo this enhancement.


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> This weekend we're going to be upgrading our forum software to the latest version, Xenforo 2. The boards will be unavailable starting on Saturday at 3 pm eastern. We anticipate they will be back online Saturday night if there are no technical issues with the transfer. Once the forums are back online, the design team will be working on them, so they may not look like "our forums" right away. While we are upgrading the software, this new version does have some major differences - mainly that it is designed with a priority on mobile devices. There are also many new features with this version of Xenforo, including expanded emojii options, enhanced editing features and better integration with social media among them.
> 
> While we don't expect any major downtime, with any migration to a new platform, things can happen - so we ask for your patience and understanding as we undergo this enhancement.


  All the best!!  I understand well how much work goes into a system upgrade.


----------



## SJMajor67

rteetz said:


> While we don't expect any major downtime, with any migration to a new platform, things can happen - so we ask for your patience and understanding as we undergo this enhancement.



You can ask, but doesn't mean you will receive.....just kidding, looking forward to the new rollout. Hopefully it comes with an embed feature for social media postings from Facebook, Twitter, etc.


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> This weekend we're going to be upgrading our forum software to the latest version, Xenforo 2. The boards will be unavailable starting on Saturday at 3 pm eastern. We anticipate they will be back online Saturday night if there are no technical issues with the transfer. Once the forums are back online, the design team will be working on them, so they may not look like "our forums" right away. While we are upgrading the software, this new version does have some major differences - mainly that it is designed with a priority on mobile devices. There are also many new features with this version of Xenforo, including expanded emojii options, enhanced editing features and better integration with social media among them.
> 
> While we don't expect any major downtime, with any migration to a new platform, things can happen - so we ask for your patience and understanding as we undergo this enhancement.


Thanks for letting us know! I am excited for an enhanced mobile platform and more emojis.

Hopefully the transition goes smoothly


----------



## rteetz

SJMajor67 said:


> You can ask, but doesn't mean you will receive.....just kidding, looking forward to the new rollout. Hopefully it comes with an embed feature for social media postings from Facebook, Twitter, etc.


It will!


----------



## SJMajor67

rteetz said:


> It will!



Commence the "happy dance" then! 

Very much looking forward to scrolling through the thread(s) and not having to click a link to twitter to see something (I know, Lord forbid I have to click again), but it will help with the flow of the thread(s) in my opinion.


----------



## rteetz

SJMajor67 said:


> Commence the "happy dance" then!
> 
> Very much looking forward to scrolling through the thread(s) and not having to click a link to twitter to see something (I know, Lord forbid I have to click again), but it will help with the flow of the thread(s) in my opinion.


I agree. I also won't have to save images from Twitter to then upload here like on the aerials thread. I can just post the Twitter link.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> I agree. I also won't have to save images from Twitter to then upload here like on the aerials thread. I can just post the Twitter link.




Twitter and FB are blocked for me at work. Does this mean I will be able to see everything??


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> Twitter and FB are blocked for me at work. Does this mean I will be able to see everything??


I am not sure how that works with blocks like that.


----------



## Firebird060

Now if the forum had a ticker tape for Rteetz to post the most up to date news to,  that would be kool


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SJMajor67 said:


> Commence the "happy dance" then!
> 
> Very much looking forward to scrolling through the thread(s) and not having to click a link to twitter to see something (I know, Lord forbid I have to click again), but it will help with the flow of the thread(s) in my opinion.



Yeah, why I had reduced to pasting in screen shots of tweets ... So this should be much better


----------



## mikepizzo

TheMaxRebo said:


> too bad Topher's full version isn't available online



He also edited all 10 films into a 5 minute trailer.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

SaintsManiac said:


> Twitter and FB are blocked for me at work. Does this mean I will be able to see everything??


You probably will not see these embedded items then.  When Twitter/Facebook are blocked, in my experience you just see empty space (this is what happens when I view ESPN on my work computer and they have an article full of tweets).


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Tickets for Mickey’s Very Merry Christmas Fireworks Dessert Party Now Open for Booking


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Special “Teacher Appreciation Rates” Offer Returns at Seven Disney Springs Resort Area Hotels This Summer


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Epcot 5/21/19 (Park Entrance Construction, Japan Restaurant Progress, Strange World Showcase Candy, and More!)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

The Magic of the Holidays Meets the Magic of Nature in a Whole New Way This Year at Disney’s Animal Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Going our way? Celebrating 50 Years of the Haunted Mansion ‘Retirement Unliving’ at Disneyland Park


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> The Magic of the Holidays Meets the Magic of Nature in a Whole New Way This Year at Disney’s Animal Kingdom




This is exciting!


----------



## Spridell

SaintsManiac said:


> This is exciting!



Agreed.  AK really needs a little more decorations for the holidays (especially nigh time).  Although, I am on the fence about Pandora getting decorations. That kind of takes away from the experience.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> The Magic of the Holidays Meets the Magic of Nature in a Whole New Way This Year at Disney’s Animal Kingdom


Anything Christmas and anything Animal Kingdom usually makes me excited!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Special Haunted Mansion 50th anniversary ears

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/haunt...9dsGObBfU3Rd9s9BBk8nKCrCCUHwm5aM_VyOZ44sh0DpA


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Haunted Mansion Dress coming to the Dress Shop

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/new-h...bujwLHp6DStvVoQni2AuvkdQWYOnZk_QDCXUAG9EL8GS4


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Wilderness Explorers Operating Hours to Be Adjusted at Animal Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Osceola Parkway Intersection Closing Overnight at the Walt Disney World Resort


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Exclusive sneak peak and character meet for Toy Story 4 for Annual Pass holders at Disneyland on May 23rd.  No registration - first come, first serve (a.k.a, you might want to line up, like, now)

https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/toy-story...23-at-disneyland-park-for-annual-passholders/


----------



## DisneyPrincess1984

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> WDWNT is reporting Mickey and Minnie’s Runaway Railway will open in February
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/breaking-...month-revealed-for-disneys-hollywood-studios/



We are aiming for our trip to be first week of February. This would be pretty incredible to not miss the ride!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS/RUMOR*

reports that Casey's has switched to Chicken Corn Dog Nuggets




Edit: full story and appears they have changed them out as of a week ago and are getting a lot of complaints

http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2019/...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS/RUMOR*
> 
> reports that Casey's has switched to Chicken Corn Dog Nuggets
> 
> View attachment 402158
> 
> 
> Edit: full story and appears they have changed them out as of a week ago and are getting a lot of complaints
> 
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2019/...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer


That's just weird.


----------



## scrappinginontario

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS/RUMOR*
> 
> reports that Casey's has switched to Chicken Corn Dog Nuggets (I am trying to find another source if this is truly a change or something in addition to the normal ones)
> 
> View attachment 402158


  I'll wait for reviews but my first thought is, I hope not!  I was okay with the foot-longs leaving knowing we could still order the corn dog nuggets.  If they're chicken I'm not sure they will co.  Waiting for reviews.....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

scrappinginontario said:


> I'll wait for reviews but my first thought is, I hope not!  I was okay with the foot-longs leaving knowing we could still order the corn dog nuggets.  If they're chicken I'm not sure they will co.  Waiting for reviews.....



I just added in a link to the review - sounds like they aren't terrible but aren't as good as the regular/old ones and just don't have as much flavor


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I just added in a link to the review - sounds like they aren't terrible but aren't as good as the regular/old ones and just don't have as much flavor


Corn dogs aren't supposed to be chicken. Why ruin a good thing?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Why don't they leave Casey's Corner alone?  It's a Disney staple and they're taking it down one dog at a time.


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS/RUMOR*
> 
> reports that Casey's has switched to Chicken Corn Dog Nuggets
> 
> View attachment 402158
> 
> 
> Edit: full story and appears they have changed them out as of a week ago and are getting a lot of complaints
> 
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2019/...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer




This is disturbing.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Corn dogs aren't supposed to be chicken. Why ruin a good thing?





scrappinginontario said:


> Why don't they leave Casey's Corner alone?  It's a Disney staple and they're taking it down one dog at a time.



I'll be honest, we have never eaten there (my wife can't do hot dogs) but I know so many people love them and not like they were giving them away, so why change?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I'll be honest, we have never eaten there (my wife can't do hot dogs) but I know so many people love them and not like they were giving them away, so why change?


I would have to guess a cost thing? Maybe this is cheaper? I don't know why else you would do such.


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> I'll be honest, we have never eaten there (my wife can't do hot dogs) but I know so many people love them and not like they were giving them away, so why change?




Corn dog nuggets are my jam. I cannot believe they are destroying my Disney dreams.


----------



## Jetku

rteetz said:


> I would have to guess a cost thing? Maybe this is cheaper? I don't know why else you would do such.



My guess is that there may be a high population of tourists that cannot eat beef or pork due to religious beliefs. I can see them wanting to have an alternative option.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Jetku said:


> My guess is that there may be a high population of tourists that cannot eat beef or pork due to religious beliefs. I can see them wanting to have an alternative option.




Then they can throw a turkey dog on the menu. Seriously, they shouldn't mess with my nuggets!!!


----------



## rteetz

Jetku said:


> My guess is that there may be a high population of tourists that cannot eat beef or pork due to religious beliefs. I can see them wanting to have an alternative option.


Then offer both or something. Why is it an issue right now and hasn't been for years?


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

Jetku said:


> My guess is that there may be a high population of tourists that cannot eat beef or pork due to religious beliefs. I can see them wanting to have an alternative option.


#MakeCaseysGreatAgain


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> The Magic of the Holidays Meets the Magic of Nature in a Whole New Way This Year at Disney’s Animal Kingdom



Or they could've just brought back the Jingle Jangle Jungle Parade...this is probably way cheaper though.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Or they could've just brought back the Jingle Jangle Jungle Parade...this is probably way cheaper though.


Not sure we will ever see a parade at AK again.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

rteetz said:


> Not sure we will ever see a parade at AK again.


Nor Hollywood Studios would you say?  I really miss that Pixar parade there but I’d guess with the crowds coming to the park it’s a “never again” proposition.


----------



## rteetz

SouthFayetteFan said:


> Nor Hollywood Studios would you say?  I really miss that Pixar parade there but I’d guess with the crowds coming to the park it’s a “never again” proposition.


DHS at least is still built to have it more so than AK. I doubt we see one there though with crowds.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SouthFayetteFan said:


> Nor Hollywood Studios would you say?  I really miss that Pixar parade there but I’d guess with the crowds coming to the park it’s a “never again” proposition.



what do you mean, there is a parade at DHS every day, several times a day!!!


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> what do you mean, there is a parade at DHS every day, several times a day!!!


That's a march 

There is a parade of sorts though in the evening as the stages roll out though!


----------



## scrappinginontario

********** said:


> Or they could've just brought back the Jingle Jangle Jungle Parade...this is probably way cheaper though.


 One of my favourite Disney memories ever was the day my niece and I were invited to ride Goofy's float in that parade!!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

What the heck is a chicken corn dog nugget?

Pretty sure this is my line in the sand with disney.

I'm joking. Maybe.


----------



## mickeyfanachey1999

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> What the heck is a chicken corn dog nugget?
> 
> Pretty sure this is my line in the sand with disney.
> 
> I'm joking. Maybe.




Not my line in the sand with Disney but definitely with Casey's.  That was our go to vacation day 1 lunch tradition.  There is no way in the world we will go there now for this abomination   Columbia Harbor House it is.


----------



## rteetz

Hit 100,000 likes today. Just wanted to say thank you to all of you who read my posts and ramblings all over these boards


----------



## Mome Rath

Spridell said:


> Agreed.  AK really needs a little more decorations for the holidays (especially nigh time).  Although, I am on the fence about Pandora getting decorations. That kind of takes away from the experience.



As a huge Avatar/Pandora fan, I think they could get away with it around Pongu Pongu, and Satu'li Canteen, as that is where the concentration of Earth culture would be.  Maybe red and green lights, change up the music, put a Santa hat on the Mech... lol


----------



## rteetz

Mome Rath said:


> As a huge Avatar/Pandora fan, I think they could get away with it around Pongu Pongu, and Satu'li Canteen, as that is where the concentration of Earth culture would be.  Maybe red and green lights, change up the music, put a Santa hat on the Mech... lol


Yeah I agree with that.


----------



## Cinderumbrella

And just like that Casey’s is off my list!!! Their hot dogs are atrocious but the nuggets were  Why mess with a great thing????


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Mobile Order Service Coming Soon to Select Walt Disney World Resort Hotels


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Mobile Order Service Coming Soon to Select Walt Disney World Resort Hotels




This is also exciting. I love Tuesdays.


----------



## afan

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS/RUMOR*
> 
> reports that Casey's has switched to Chicken Corn Dog Nuggets
> 
> View attachment 402158
> 
> 
> Edit: full story and appears they have changed them out as of a week ago and are getting a lot of complaints
> 
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2019/...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer



This is a travesty!  Casey's is off my list for August.  It's bad enough the nuggets were the only decent corn dog on property but now this?  

Aren't the nuggets on some of the kid's buffet sections?  I've only ever done breakfast but it seems like I've read about them being there.  If they are, I wonder if they've changed too.  One of the commenters on WDWNT story about it thought they were undercooked and threw them out.


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> Not sure we will ever see a parade at AK again.



Parades were a nightmare at AK. They pretty much froze the entire park at peak hours. Lots of angry people that couldn't get where they were going.


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Mobile Order Service Coming Soon to Select Walt Disney World Resort Hotels


Happy to see Pop is included in this as their lines regularly get quite long.  Add to this wiFi coming to buses and I can see this being a great combination!


----------



## crazy4wdw

Port Canaveral Set to Vote on 20-year Operating Agreement with Disney Cruise Line – Guarantees 2 New Ships to Homeport


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> This weekend we're going to be upgrading our forum software to the latest version, Xenforo 2. The boards will be unavailable starting on Saturday at 3 pm eastern. We anticipate they will be back online Saturday night if there are no technical issues with the transfer. Once the forums are back online, the design team will be working on them, so they may not look like "our forums" right away. While we are upgrading the software, this new version does have some major differences - mainly that it is designed with a priority on mobile devices. There are also many new features with this version of Xenforo, including expanded emojii options, enhanced editing features and better integration with social media among them.
> 
> While we don't expect any major downtime, with any migration to a new platform, things can happen - so we ask for your patience and understanding as we undergo this enhancement.



I’m all onboard for improvements but it truly is the great community that makes the boards special!


----------



## Farro

Jetku said:


> My guess is that there may be a high population of tourists that cannot eat beef or pork due to religious beliefs. I can see them wanting to have an alternative option.



Pretty sure there are other places for those tourists to eat that don't serve only beef and pork.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Mobile Order Service Coming Soon to Select Walt Disney World Resort Hotels



That's a decent looking burger in the photo.


----------



## UncleMike101

rteetz said:


> I would have to guess a cost thing? Maybe this is cheaper? I don't know why else you would do such.


Chicken is FAR cheaper than beef or pork.
Americans ate an estimated 28 Billion chicken wings in 2016, and that number has risen considerably since then.
At 4 four wing sections per bird that means that the poultry industry has to figure out what to do with the seven *billion* birds attached to those wings every year and KFC, Popeye's, Chick Fil A, and the other chicken chop houses can't use up that many birds so chicken is the low priced meat of the nation.
Disney is simply doing what they have been doing best lately.
Going cheap no matter what the customers want or like.


----------



## Farro

UncleMike101 said:


> Chicken is FAR cheaper than beef or pork.
> Americans ate an estimated 28 Billion chicken wings in 2016, and that number has risen considerably since then.
> *At 4 four wing sections per bird that means that the poultry industry has to figure out what to do with the seven billion birds attached to those wings every year and KFC, Popeye's, Chick Fil A, and the other chicken chop houses can't use up that many birds so chicken is the low priced meat of the nation.*
> Disney is simply doing what they have been doing best lately.
> Going cheap no matter what the customers want or like.



Ugh. I feel bad now. Poor chickens.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> Pretty sure there are other places for those tourists to eat that don't serve only beef and pork.



and even so a) offer it as an additional option and b) why is this just an issue now?

I know some people don't like pork (including my wife) so I would be fully supportive of having this as an addition to the menu but why replace something super popular?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

UncleMike101 said:


> Chicken is FAR cheaper than beef or pork.
> Americans ate an estimated 28 Billion chicken wings in 2016, and that number has risen considerably since then.
> At 4 four wing sections per bird that means that the poultry industry has to figure out what to do with the seven *billion* birds attached to those wings every year and KFC, Popeye's, Chick Fil A, and the other chicken chop houses can't use up that many birds so chicken is the low priced meat of the nation.
> Disney is simply doing what they have been doing best lately.
> Going cheap no matter what the customers want or like.



I get that in general (per pound of pork vs chicken as a whole) but hot dogs are super cheap (just made up of bits) and chicken hot dogs are much less common and thus not going to be as cheap as other more readily available forms of chicken

If this was like replacing a pork cutlet with a chicken breast - totally agree - but would be surprised if chicken hot dogs are less than pork hot dogs

and if that is the case, raise the price of the pork ones and offer the chicken as an alternative

This type of thing upsets me more about Disney than raising prices - you charge a premium for your product, you need to provide a superior product and not cut corners everywhere


----------



## preemiemama

I thought the DFB review made it seem as if the previous dogs in the nuggets were turkey?  Their review says, "_This might not seem like a big deal. Lots of people find that chicken and turkey are interchangeable. But in this instance, the change is obvious once you cut (or bite) into a nugget._"  That would make me think it was a cost-cutting move they thought word work since the taste should be similar?


----------



## afan

TheMaxRebo said:


> I get that in general (per pound of pork vs chicken as a whole) but hot dogs are super cheap (just made up of bits) and chicken hot dogs are much less common and thus not going to be as cheap as other more readily available forms of chicken
> 
> If this was like replacing a pork cutlet with a chicken breast - totally agree - but would be surprised if chicken hot dogs are less than pork hot dogs
> 
> and if that is the case, raise the price of the pork ones and offer the chicken as an alternative
> 
> This type of thing upsets me more about Disney than raising prices - you charge a premium for your product, you need to provide a superior product and not cut corners everywhere



Agreed.  At 8.99 the corndog meal was a great value, especially since it's more than I can eat alone so it could be split.  Raise it a buck or two and I'd still be happy compared to what the other stuff is priced if that's what it takes to bring back the beef or whatever it was.


----------



## Kbosch

SaintsManiac said:


> This is also exciting. I love Tuesdays.



We're staying at CBR in September and I knew they had mobile ordering there; I didn't realize that's something other hotels didn't have yet!

ETA- Meant to reply to the original mobile ordering post, sorry lol


----------



## jade1

So I'm sure there are Tron track pics on here but I'm way behind sorry. Took some tonight anyway.


----------



## scrappinginontario

jade1 said:


> View attachment 402239 View attachment 402238
> 
> So I'm sure there are Tron track pics on here but I'm way behind sorry. Took some tonight anyway.


 You got pics of some new track.  Thanks!


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm getting very excited for hhn. Great houses so far, and there's the new Hagrid coaster.



You know it!



rteetz said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> This weekend we're going to be upgrading our forum software to the latest version, Xenforo 2. The boards will be unavailable starting on Saturday at 3 pm eastern. We anticipate they will be back online Saturday night if there are no technical issues with the transfer. Once the forums are back online, the design team will be working on them, so they may not look like "our forums" right away. While we are upgrading the software, this new version does have some major differences - mainly that it is designed with a priority on mobile devices. There are also many new features with this version of Xenforo, including expanded emojii options, enhanced editing features and better integration with social media among them.
> 
> While we don't expect any major downtime, with any migration to a new platform, things can happen - so we ask for your patience and understanding as we undergo this enhancement.



Good time for me to be out of town. Hopefully, everything is back in order for SWGE-megadon the next weekend. Thanks for all of the hard work to the behind the scenes people.


----------



## rteetz

soniam said:


> You know it!
> 
> 
> 
> Good time for me to be out of town. Hopefully, everything is back in order for SWGE-megadon the next weekend. Thanks for all of the hard work to the behind the scenes people.


Oh it better be in working order for that!


----------



## rteetz

Additional note about board upgrade:

The "boards closed" message will be used for updates if there are any issues with the changes.


----------



## OSUZorba

UncleMike101 said:


> Chicken is FAR cheaper than beef or pork.
> Americans ate an estimated 28 Billion chicken wings in 2016, and that number has risen considerably since then.
> At 4 four wing sections per bird that means that the poultry industry has to figure out what to do with the seven *billion* birds attached to those wings every year and KFC, Popeye's, Chick Fil A, and the other chicken chop houses can't use up that many birds so chicken is the low priced meat of the nation.
> Disney is simply doing what they have been doing best lately.
> Going cheap no matter what the customers want or like.


Its funny considering wings became a thing due to being the cheap left overs from the rest of the chicken.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Soundtrack for Aladdin is now available.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

June 2019 Treasures from the Disney Vault is Sleuth- Themed


----------



## rteetz

*News*

National Geographic to Commemorate 75th Anniversary of D-Day with Week of World War II Programming


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Kari Skogland to Reportedly Direct “The Falcon and Winter Soldier” Series for Disney+


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“Cinderella” Walt Disney Signature Collection Coming to Digital and Blu-ray


----------



## UncleMike101

OSUZorba said:


> Its funny considering wings became a thing due to being the cheap left overs from the rest of the chicken.


Yup.....
The Anchor Bar in Buffalo, home of the Buffalo Wings, used them to make soup because they were a cheap source of chicken broth until they discovered people would actually pay to eat those scraps.


----------



## mikepizzo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> What the heck is a chicken corn dog nugget?



Blasphemy...to answer your question.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS/PHOTOS*

New Rise of Skywalker photos and story in latest Vanity Fair edition

(note, seems to be some spoilerish elements of characters in the photos, etc)

https://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2019/05/star-wars-cover-story?verso=true


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS/PHOTOS*
> 
> New Rise of Skywalker photos and story in latest Vanity Fair edition
> 
> (note, seems to be some spoilerish elements of characters in the photos, etc)
> 
> https://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2019/05/star-wars-cover-story?verso=true


Some interesting photos in there.


----------



## andyw715

UncleMike101 said:


> Yup.....
> The Anchor Bar in Buffalo, home of the Buffalo Wings, used them to make soup because they were a cheap source of chicken broth until they discovered people would actually pay to eat those scraps.



AB might be the "home" but Duff's is better


----------



## firefly_ris

andyw715 said:


> AB might be the "home" but Duff's is better



Forget the "chains" try Sal's in Depew!! 

Sorry, back on topic.... looking forward to Rise of Skywalker, some really interesting shots there.


----------



## The Pho

* News
*
Attendance figures for 2018 are out.
*
 
*
http://www.teaconnect.org/Resources/Theme-Index/index.cfm


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> * News
> *
> Attendance figures for 2018 are out.
> *
> View attachment 402299
> View attachment 402300*
> http://www.teaconnect.org/Resources/Theme-Index/index.cfm


I am surprised Epcot saw an increase and that the DHS increase wasn't a bit higher.


----------



## NatureBoyChris

The Pho said:


> * News
> *
> Attendance figures for 2018 are out.
> *
> View attachment 402299
> View attachment 402300*
> http://www.teaconnect.org/Resources/Theme-Index/index.cfm



It's crazy to see how much effect Pandora had on AK. Curious to see this report next year after Galaxy Edge opens at DS.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Magic Kingdom 5/22/19 (New Rainbow Pride Merch, Refilled Cinderella Castle Moat, More TRON Track, ETC.)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Pho said:


> * News
> *
> Attendance figures for 2018 are out.
> *
> View attachment 402299
> View attachment 402300*
> http://www.teaconnect.org/Resources/Theme-Index/index.cfm




man, shows just how dominant Disney is with so many "pending" things at WDW but still saw rather large increases

Shows the impact of Pandora too on AK


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disney announced "Summer of One World" ticket for Walt Disney World

For a total price of $444 (plus tax), this ticket includes one admission to each of the Walt Disney World theme parks and water parks. Ticket details: 

Summer One World Tickets must be purchased between June 4, 2019, and Aug. 23, 2019. 
Each Summer One World Ticket includes six admissions – one admission to each of the four Walt Disney World theme parks and each of the two water parks. 
You have flexibility in how you use these tickets, including visiting more than one park per day. 
Tickets must be used June 4, 2019 – Aug. 28, 2019.


http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/disney-announces-summer-one-world-ticket-for-walt-disney-world/


----------



## amalone1013

I always enjoy seeing that report, and my DH usually prints it to pore over. But I feel really bad now that I've never been to the Denver Science Museum and it's on there... maybe this summer


----------



## rteetz

High SWGE praise

https://twitter.com/slashfilm/status/1131056648594763776?s=21


----------



## Anthony Vito

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disney announced "Summer of One World" ticket for Walt Disney World
> 
> For a total price of $444 (plus tax), this ticket includes one admission to each of the Walt Disney World theme parks and water parks. Ticket details:
> 
> Summer One World Tickets must be purchased between June 4, 2019, and Aug. 23, 2019.
> Each Summer One World Ticket includes six admissions – one admission to each of the four Walt Disney World theme parks and each of the two water parks.
> You have flexibility in how you use these tickets, including visiting more than one park per day.
> Tickets must be used June 4, 2019 – Aug. 28, 2019.
> 
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/disney-announces-summer-one-world-ticket-for-walt-disney-world/



So if I read that right, it's essentially a 4-day Park Hopper+?

Edit:  Except that the Park Hopper+ would allow 4 water park visits, I think.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Anthony Vito said:


> So if I read that right, it's essentially a 4-day Park Hopper+?
> 
> Edit:  Except that the Park Hopper+ would allow 4 water park visits, I think.



no, it is 6 passes - so can be 6 days and not really hopper (or if you "hop" you are using up 2 of the passes) - so really 6 entrances that can be used over as few or many days as you want (within the time frame of June 4th to Aug 28th)


----------



## The Pho

Anthony Vito said:


> So if I read that right, it's essentially a 4-day Park Hopper+?
> 
> Edit:  Except that the Park Hopper+ would allow 4 water park visits, I think.



Kind of but it sounds like you only get to enter each once.  So unlike a park hopper, you could use multiple tickets in a single day.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Anthony Vito said:


> So if I read that right, it's essentially a 4-day Park Hopper+?
> 
> Edit:  Except that the Park Hopper+ would allow 4 water park visits, I think.


  Not really because you can only go to each park one time.  If you go to 2 parks in the same day, you use up your entrances to both of those parks and cannot go back to either of them.

A 4 day park hopper allows you to go to more than 1 park each day for 4 days, entering each park as often as you wish within those 4 days.


----------



## Firebird060

Essentially I dont see the appeal of the tickets, the price really isnt a big savings unless you really are into the water parks.  I though really dont see the appeal of the water parks so I am not there demographic. I can see this being ideal for a family that comes only once in awhile or first time ever and wants to hit all the parks though


----------



## siren0119

Firebird060 said:


> Essentially I dont see the appeal of the tickets, the price really isnt a big savings unless you really are into the water parks.  I though really dont see the appeal of the water parks so I am not there demographic. I can see this being ideal for a family that comes only once in awhile or first time ever and wants to hit all the parks though



It's actually a pretty good deal for people who aren't park hoppers (like my family) but who would like the option of visiting the water parks more than once without having to spring for a hopper plus pass. It's not much more expensive than a 4 day one-park-per-day ticket direct from Disney. If the tickets were valid beyond August 28 I'd probably cancel the parkhopper tickets with my package and get this one instead, but we're on site until Sept 3 so it wouldn't be useful to us.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Firebird060 said:


> Essentially I dont see the appeal of the tickets, the price really isnt a big savings unless you really are into the water parks.  I though really dont see the appeal of the water parks so I am not there demographic. I can see this being ideal for a family that comes only once in awhile or first time ever and wants to hit all the parks though


  I agree although I have 1 family that I sent the information on to.  They're going to Disney for the first time in August and have just 2 park days planned and also want to do both water parks.  For a little extra this will allow them to visit the other 2 parks on their 'down' days if they just kinda want to pop in and see what they're about.  Not the way I travel but it's how they want to do their trip so sent the info on to them.


----------



## rteetz

What these tickets show is the summer is slow. Disney is doing things to entice people to visit.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

A look at all the new Skyliner merchandise that’s coming ... the ornaments are pretty cool!

https://twitter.com/Attractions/status/1131212454787256322


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> What these tickets show is the summer is slow. Disney is doing things to entice people to visit.



and I could see it appealing to people that are either somewhat local but don't have APs or are doing a "Florida" visit (but not focused on Disney) as it lets you get a taste of each of the parks - including the water parks (which is great in the summer) - but can be a bit more relaxed and space out your days, etc.


----------



## Moliphino

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> A look at all the new Skyliner merchandise that’s coming ... the ornaments are pretty cool!
> 
> https://twitter.com/Attractions/status/1131212454787256322



Oh no, ornaments and mugs. My biggest weaknesses.


----------



## BorderTenny

Called it:


BorderTenny said:


> Is it just me, or would these make an awesome Christmas ornament collection?





TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> A look at all the new Skyliner merchandise that’s coming ... the ornaments are pretty cool!
> 
> https://twitter.com/Attractions/status/1131212454787256322


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disney Parks to livestream Galaxy's Edge opening ceremony on May 29th

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/disne...galaxys-edge-dedication-ceremony-on-may-29th/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
NBA Experience merchandise 

https://twitter.com/attractions/status/1131214192445411329?s=21

A look at some of the new ear hats 

https://twitter.com/attractions/status/1131216892834795520?s=21


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

First look at new Adventureland sign at Disneyland:

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/first-look-at-new-adventureland-sign-installed-at-disneyland-park/


----------



## scrappinginontario

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> A look at all the new Skyliner merchandise that’s coming ... the ornaments are pretty cool!
> 
> https://twitter.com/Attractions/status/1131212454787256322


Looks like I know what our 2019 ornament will be themed!!  Excited to see what the options will be!


----------



## wareagle57

SouthFayetteFan said:


> You probably will not see these embedded items then.  When Twitter/Facebook are blocked, in my experience you just see empty space (this is what happens when I view ESPN on my work computer and they have an article full of tweets).





TheMaxRebo said:


> man, shows just how dominant Disney is with so many "pending" things at WDW but still saw rather large increases
> 
> Shows the impact of Pandora too on AK



It will be interesting to see if GE allows Disneyland to pass Magic Kingdom. And I wonder how big of a boost DHS will get. If Pandora gave AK a 10% boost in it's first full year, what is the ceiling for DHS?

I also find it interesting how much lower DCA is than DL, given that they are right next to each other. Not nearly as much to do in DCA, but I think I spent just as much time over there re-riding Guardians, RSR, and Incredicoaster. Easily my 3 of my 4 favorites.


----------



## rteetz

More and more reviews and info is coming out about SWGE. Visit the SWGE subforum for all of that and more!


----------



## mikepizzo

BorderTenny said:


> Called it:



Not to take anything away from you but, to be fair, MOST things become an ornament lol


----------



## SJMajor67

rteetz said:


> More and more reviews and info is coming out about SWGE. Visit the SWGE subforum for all of that and more!



Can you link that subforum please?

Also, I just noticed quotes don't save for future use, or at least not that I know of. I quoted you rteetz, went to the Rumors and News homepage, came back into this thread and noticed the "Insert Quotes" button in he bottom left was gone, which meant I had to requote you. Maybe something to add to future updates.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wareagle57 said:


> It will be interesting to see if GE allows Disneyland to pass Magic Kingdom. And I wonder how big of a boost DHS will get. If Pandora gave AK a 10% boost in it's first full year, what is the ceiling for DHS?
> 
> I also find it interesting how much lower DCA is than DL, given that they are right next to each other. Not nearly as much to do in DCA, but I think I spent just as much time over there re-riding Guardians, RSR, and Incredicoaster. Easily my 3 of my 4 favorites.



Alright, had some time and love my spreadsheets, so tried to predict the attendance at the 6 stateside Disney Parks over the next few years

Kept it simple and assumed a 2% just natural increase to each park each year.  I don't know of any major addition to other parks until 2020 (though I assume like Rat or something might open in 2020, but didn't contemplate that for now)

I put the impact for a full year of GE at 2x that of Pandora to AK for Disneyland and 1.75x at DHS (since getting is 2nd) and put the % of that increase being seen in 2019 as the % of months GE is open and then the remainder of the impact being seen in 2020.

basted on this it would put Disneyland still behind Magic Kingdom in 2020 - but very, very close.  Now, but 2021 with the 50th anniversary and Tron opening and stuff I expect Magic Kingdom would then expand their lead.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SJMajor67 said:


> Can you link that subforum please?
> 
> Also, I just noticed quotes don't save for future use, or at least not that I know of. I quoted you rteetz, went to the Rumors and News homepage, came back into this thread and noticed the "Insert Quotes" button in he bottom left was gone, which meant I had to requote you. Maybe something to add to future updates.




Here is the link to the subforum - I believe most of the reviews are being posted in the *Official* thread within it
https://www.disboards.com/forums/star-wars-galaxys-edge-info-planning.204/


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> A look at all the new Skyliner merchandise that’s coming ... the ornaments are pretty cool!
> 
> https://twitter.com/Attractions/status/1131212454787256322



That mug!!! Finally, I've been waiting for a new mug, I haven't bought one in a while because I have too many. I'll have to break something...


----------



## rteetz

SJMajor67 said:


> Can you link that subforum please?
> 
> Also, I just noticed quotes don't save for future use, or at least not that I know of. I quoted you rteetz, went to the Rumors and News homepage, came back into this thread and noticed the "Insert Quotes" button in he bottom left was gone, which meant I had to requote you. Maybe something to add to future updates.


Go to the theme parks attractions and strategies board and it’s right at the top.


----------



## DarthGallifrey

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS/PHOTOS*
> 
> New Rise of Skywalker photos and story in latest Vanity Fair edition
> 
> (note, seems to be some spoilerish elements of characters in the photos, etc)
> 
> https://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2019/05/star-wars-cover-story?verso=true



I had to remind myself to breath after looking at some those earlier.  the hypetrain has officially taken off for me lol


----------



## Anthony Vito

Farro said:


> That mug!!! Finally, I've been waiting for a new mug, I haven't bought one in a while because I have too many. I'll have to break something...



I'm a sucker for mugs too.  I like that except for the square top to the mug.  I find square mugs much more difficult to drink from.  I know it's supposed to be the same shape as the gondola, but I feel like they could have rounded off just the top of it, maybe?


----------



## Anthony Vito

TheMaxRebo said:


> no, it is 6 passes - so can be 6 days and not really hopper (or if you "hop" you are using up 2 of the passes) - so really 6 entrances that can be used over as few or many days as you want (within the time frame of June 4th to Aug 28th)



I guess I misread it initially.  I first read it to say that you get 6 admissions:  1 to each of the four parks (so 4 park admissions) + 1 to each water park (2 water park admissions) for the 6 total, I didn't read it the first time as 6 admissions to any of those 6 (parks + water parks) and being able to repeat them.  That's why I thought it was essentially a lesser Park Hopper+ (which on a 4-day, would actually give you 8 admissions if you counted 4 theme park admissions + 4 water park admissions).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Anthony Vito said:


> I guess I misread it initially.  I first read it to say that you get 6 admissions:  1 to each of the four parks (so 4 park admissions) + 1 to each water park (2 water park admissions) for the 6 total, I didn't read it the first time as 6 admissions to any of those 6 (parks + water parks) and being able to repeat them.  That's why I thought it was essentially a lesser Park Hopper+ (which on a 4-day, would actually give you 8 admissions if you counted 4 theme park admissions + 4 water park admissions).



yeah, it's definitely less that the full on Park Hopper Plus with access to the waterparks - but also I think gives you a longer timeframe to use up your tickets so I think something great for locals that don't have an AP or for people that vacation to Florida for the summer (but not specifically for Disney)


----------



## Anthony Vito

Ok, reading the BlogMickey post with the "fine" print:

"Ticket valid 6/4/19 – 8/28/19 for one admission to Magic Kingdom® Park, one admission to Epcot®, one admission to Disney’s Animal Kingdom® Theme Park, one admission to Disney’s Hollywood Studios®, one admission to Disney’s Typhoon Lagoon Water Park, and one admission to Disney’s Blizzard Beach Water Park. Each park may be visited only once. Tickets are nonrefundable, nontransferable and exclude activities/events separately priced. Admission is subject to capacity closures and other restrictions. Water parks are subject to rehabilitation, seasonal and weather closures. After expiration date, the price paid for a wholly unused ticket can be applied to the purchase of a new ticket with an equal or higher price."

So it does not allow more than one visit to each park, so it is essentially a 4-day One-Park-Per-Day ticket, except with 2 added Water Park days and the benefit of using two entrances in a day to two different parks (except using them up), and the benefit of a much longer expiration period.  So you're right, it's good for locals.  It's about the same price or a bit more, depending on when you choose, than a straight 4-day no hopper.  So it's a benefit for those who want to do the water parks but don't want to spend $70-$100 more to add on the Park Hopper+.


----------



## scrappinginontario

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disney announced "Summer of One World" ticket for Walt Disney World
> 
> For a total price of $444 (plus tax), this ticket includes one admission to each of the Walt Disney World theme parks and water parks. Ticket details:
> 
> Summer One World Tickets must be purchased between June 4, 2019, and Aug. 23, 2019.
> Each Summer One World Ticket includes six admissions – one admission to each of the four Walt Disney World theme parks and each of the two water parks.
> You have flexibility in how you use these tickets, including visiting more than one park per day.
> Tickets must be used June 4, 2019 – Aug. 28, 2019.
> 
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/disney-announces-summer-one-world-ticket-for-walt-disney-world/



I read this as:

1 visit to MK
1 visit to Epcot
1 visit to DHS
1 visit to AK
1 visit to BB
1 visit to TL

Are others interpreting it differently?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

scrappinginontario said:


> I read this as:
> 
> 1 visit to MK
> 1 visit to Epcot
> 1 visit to DHS
> 1 visit to AK
> 1 visit to BB
> 1 visit to TL
> 
> Are others interpreting it differently?



That is exactly how I see it ... and you can use those tickets/visits over as many or as few days as you want within the overall time from

So you can go to MK and EPCOT in the same day, but that uses up 2 of your 6 visits


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

I remember them releasing these types of tickets in the past (last year maybe even the year before). 

IIRC there were people who didn't realize the restrictions--as in they wanted to go back to a park they had already been but didn't realize the tickets were 1 vist period to each park. 

As with all tickets people should be looking at what is best for them but this is not the type of ticket for someone who wants repeat visits to the same park which is something you can do with normal 1 park per day tickets (as there is no restriction on repeat visits) so in other words be very careful to research if this type of ticket works for you.


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> That is exactly how I see it ... and you can use those tickets/visits over as many or as few days as you want within the overall time from
> 
> So you can go to MK and EPCOT in the same day, but that uses up 2 of your 6 visits


Wow. Pretty flexible ticket. Personally I've always like the flexibility when it comes to a WDW ticket and makes a ticket like this pretty appealing when the alternative is the date-based tickets/pricing. 

If I didn't have passes already and wanted to go during the summer, I could see snagging this ticket. Even if you only went 4 days and skipped the water parks, it is still a good deal. DOesn't a normal 4-day non-hopper ticket cost about the same? 

Just odd they basically give you a hopper, without technically giving you a hopper. I wonder if they would ever stop selling park hoppers to do this. (Make you essentially eat up another ticket if you wanted to go to a different park). I would think that would help crowd control by forcing people to stay in a given park on a given day. 

I guess this is the 'bonus' of date-based pricing-- they can offer flexible tickets like this and make it seem extra special. For those who say Disney world is not affordable, when they offer family-friendly deals like this -- it is pretty cool.


----------



## wareagle57

TheMaxRebo said:


> Alright, had some time and love my spreadsheets, so tried to predict the attendance at the 6 stateside Disney Parks over the next few years
> 
> Kept it simple and assumed a 2% just natural increase to each park each year.  I don't know of any major addition to other parks until 2020 (though I assume like Rat or something might open in 2020, but didn't contemplate that for now)
> 
> I put the impact for a full year of GE at 2x that of Pandora to AK for Disneyland and 1.75x at DHS (since getting is 2nd) and put the % of that increase being seen in 2019 as the % of months GE is open and then the remainder of the impact being seen in 2020.
> 
> basted on this it would put Disneyland still behind Magic Kingdom in 2020 - but very, very close.  Now, but 2021 with the 50th anniversary and Tron opening and stuff I expect Magic Kingdom would then expand their lead.
> 
> View attachment 402334



Awesome. Thanks for doing that! I have a feeling we'll see a bigger than normal increase for the other parks as spillover from GE. I can also see the DHS increase being bigger than DL percentage wise just because it already has a significantly smaller attendance.


----------



## nkosiek

TheMaxRebo said:


> That is exactly how I see it ... and you can use those tickets/visits over as many or as few days as you want within the overall time from
> 
> So you can go to MK and EPCOT in the same day, but that uses up 2 of your 6 visits


So 1 question, does this mean a break mid-day to go back to the hotel would then mean you can't go back to the same park after the swim/nap?


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

tlmadden73 said:


> Wow. Pretty flexible ticket. Personally I've always like the flexibility when it comes to a WDW ticket and makes a ticket like this pretty appealing when the alternative is the date-based tickets/pricing.
> 
> If I didn't have passes already and wanted to go during the summer, I could see snagging this ticket. Even if you only went 4 days and skipped the water parks, it is still a good deal. DOesn't a normal 4-day non-hopper ticket cost about the same?
> 
> Just odd they basically give you a hopper, without technically giving you a hopper. I wonder if they would ever stop selling park hoppers to do this. (Make you essentially eat up another ticket if you wanted to go to a different park). I would think that would help crowd control by forcing people to stay in a given park on a given day.
> 
> I guess this is the 'bonus' of date-based pricing-- they can offer flexible tickets like this and make it seem extra special. For those who say Disney world is not affordable, when they offer family-friendly deals like this -- it is pretty cool.


The main difference though is a regular 4-day 1 park per day allows multiple visits to the same park.

Someone could get a 4-day 1-park per day and go to MK twice (MK one day and MK another day). Under this ticket deal you cannot do that. It is literally 1 visit per park.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

nkosiek said:


> So 1 question, does this mean a break mid-day to go back to the hotel would then mean you can't go back to the same park after the swim/nap?



You should be able to go back to the same park (it would be treated like a single day/single park admission which allows that) just if you go to a different park that will use up a 2nd admission


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> The main difference though is a regular 4-day 1 park per day allows multiple visits to the same park.
> 
> Someone could get a 4-day 1-park per day and go to MK twice (MK one day and MK another day). Under this ticket deal you cannot do that. It is literally 1 visit per park.



Are we sure about that?  Regular single day/single park admissions allow you to leave and come back to same park so I would have thought these operate the same


----------



## eliseisawkward

nkosiek said:


> So 1 question, does this mean a break mid-day to go back to the hotel would then mean you can't go back to the same park after the swim/nap?


You should be able to leave and re-enter the park on the same day. Each “entrance” you use will basically activate for the day. Presumably you could have 2 or more “active” entrances and go back and forth between parks all day if you’d like.


----------



## scrappinginontario

nkosiek said:


> So 1 question, does this mean a break mid-day to go back to the hotel would then mean you can't go back to the same park after the swim/nap?


  This would require clarification from Disney but I would think you could leave and then re-enter the same park on the same day.



Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> The main difference though is a regular 4-day 1 park per day allows multiple visits to the same park.
> 
> Someone could get a 4-day 1-park per day and go to MK twice (MK one day and MK another day). Under this ticket deal you cannot do that. It is literally 1 visit per park.


  This is correct.  With this ticket you can only go to the MK one day.  You cannot go to the MK a second day.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> Are we sure about that?  Regular single day/single park admissions allow you to leave and come back to same park so I would have thought these operate the same


That isn't what I meant though. I can't remember how it worked in the past (I know there are threads from previous times) regarding re-entry to the park you left that same day.

The PP said "DOesn't a normal 4-day non-hopper ticket cost about the same?"

I haven't gone over the price comparison honestly but with a 4-day 1 park per day you can visit MK twice like I said MK one day and MK another day.

With this ticket deal you only get to visit MK one day. You cannot go back to MK another day. That may save you some money (again haven't looked at the pricing comparison) but it comes with a big restriction. Like I said in my first comment there were people who bought this ticket deal in the past and didn't realize they couldn't go back to another park.

So even if the prices were comparable you would have 4-park 1 park per day actually be more flexible than this ticket deal. As always people should be looking at what works best for them.

I see this ticket deal being good for people who want to explore the water parks without the additional add on for it. I don't see this for someone who wants to visit the same park again after having visiting it a different day.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> That isn't what I meant though. I can't remember how it worked in the past (I know there are threads from previous times) regarding re-entry to the park you left that same day.
> 
> The PP said "DOesn't a normal 4-day non-hopper ticket cost about the same?"
> 
> I haven't gone over the price comparison honestly but with a 4-day 1 park per day you can visit MK twice like I said MK one day and MK another day.
> 
> With this ticket deal you only get to visit MK one day. You cannot go back to MK another day. That may save you some money (again haven't looked at the pricing comparison) but it comes with a big restriction. Like I said in my first comment there were people who bought this ticket deal in the past and didn't realize they couldn't go back to another park.
> 
> So even if the prices were comparable you would have 4-park 1 park per day actually be more flexible than this ticket deal. As always people should be looking at what works best for them.
> 
> I see this ticket deal being good for people who want to explore the water parks without the additional add on for it. I don't see this for someone who wants to visit the same park again after having visiting it a different day.



oh ok, sorry, misunderstood what you ask - I had just read a question from someone else who asked about returning the same day so thought you were referencing the same

yes, you are definitely correct that this is to spread people out and "make" them go to each park once vs a standard 4-day pass that you can use at the same park all 4 days if you want


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> oh ok, sorry, misunderstood what you ask - I had just read a question from someone else who asked about returning the same day so thought you were referencing the same
> 
> yes, you are definitely correct that this is to spread people out and "make" them go to each park once vs a standard 4-day pass that you can use at the same park all 4 days if you want


No worries! That def. could have been me making it more confusing


----------



## tlmadden73

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> The main difference though is a regular 4-day 1 park per day allows multiple visits to the same park.
> 
> Someone could get a 4-day 1-park per day and go to MK twice (MK one day and MK another day). Under this ticket deal you cannot do that. It is literally 1 visit per park.


Right . .but for your "average" Disney visitor that is probably coming for a 3-4 day vacation that is probably good enough. My friends used a similar ticket in Spring of 2017(1 park per day, no repeats, no water parks). They just hit one park each day (that was their plan anyway) during a week long off-site vacation (with trip to Legoland). They were actually only go to go 3 days, but this special 4-day ticket was cheaper than a normal (non-hopper) 3-day ticket at the time. 

If they sold these tickets (at these prices) all year long, they would probably be VERY popular due to their cost .. and would have the benefit of spreading crowds out


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

tlmadden73 said:


> Right . .but for your "average" Disney visitor that is probably coming for a 3-4 day vacation that is probably good enough. My friends used a similar ticket in Spring of 2017. They just hit one park each day (wasn't planning on anything else) during a week long off-site vacation (with trip to Legoland).
> 
> If they sold these tickets (at these prices) all year long, they would probably be VERY popular due to their cost.


Well I wasn't commenting on not advocating for someone to purchase the ticket-it's whatever works for them. But I've seen the comments from people who purchased it without realizing the restrictions. 1-park per day ticket _is_ different than this ticket deal. If they sold this ticket year round I feel like Guest Services would be exhausted fielding all the "but but but" comments from people who didn't realize what they bought more than they already do lol.

Of course it will work for people--it's that you need to be aware of the difference. If you only care about going to MK (or any of the other parks) once great if you think you may want to come back to MK a different day (or any of the other parks) don't buy it. If you want the opportunity to visit the water parks and you understand you cannot revisit a theme park you just visited on a different day great it works for you (general you).


----------



## tlmadden73

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Well I wasn't commenting on not advocating for someone to purchase the ticket-it's whatever works for them. But I've seen the comments from people who purchased it without realizing the restrictions. 1-park per day ticket _is_ different than this ticket deal. If they sold this ticket year round I feel like Guest Services would be exhausted fielding all the "but but but" comments from people who didn't realize what they bought more than they already do lol.
> 
> Of course it will work for people--it's that you need to be aware of the difference. If you only care about going to MK (or any of the other parks) once great if you think you may want to come back to MK a different day (or any of the other parks) don't buy it. If you want the opportunity to visit the water parks and you understand you cannot revisit a theme park you just visited on a different day great it works for you (general you).


Good points - Like most things Disney -- it is an odd set of restrictions that most people may not realize without reading (and understanding) the fine print.


----------



## jade1

NBA Experience video was just on but turned back off.

Super bright even though its sunny.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Lion King treats coming to AK

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/all-new-lion-king-treats-coming-to-disneys-animal-kingdom-may-24th/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More after hours dates added!

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ough-september-for-disney-after-hours-events/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New limited time photopass shot at MK

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/limit...rom-unique-vantage-point-above-magic-kingdom/


----------



## Anthony Vito

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More after hours dates added!
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ough-september-for-disney-after-hours-events/



Darn!  We're there 8/10-8/19, and we were waiting to decide whether to do the Extra Morning Magic at DHS to see if they added more After Hours dates instead.  For the price difference (going to be adding Annual Passes), we figured we'd rather do the After Hours.  Of course they add dates but not for August for DHS.  Bummer!  I'm guessing since the other parks are out that far, they're simply just not going to have any August dates for DHS.  I guess they need the time to prepare for SWGE?


----------



## rteetz

Anthony Vito said:


> Darn!  We're there 8/10-8/19, and we were waiting to decide whether to do the Extra Morning Magic at DHS to see if they added more After Hours dates instead.  For the price difference (going to be adding Annual Passes), we figured we'd rather do the After Hours.  Of course they add dates but not for August for DHS.  Bummer!  I'm guessing since the other parks are out that far, they're simply just not going to have any August dates for DHS.  I guess they need the time to prepare for SWGE?


I wouldn't expect after hours dates at DHS.


----------



## Anthony Vito

It's also kind of weird that the added dates at MK mean they have it every week through September, except 8/15, the week we're there.  Figures (not sure if we would've taken that one though).


----------



## Anthony Vito

rteetz said:


> I wouldn't expect after hours dates at DHS.



Well I certainly did not expect it once SWGE opens, and honestly wasn't sure if they'd have it at the others after that, given the EEMH in the morning as well.  It's just a little disappointing that they did add to the other parks through August but stop DHS at July.  I guess they are planning a lot of nighttime work throughout the park that month.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Open-Edition Alien Swirling Saucers “The Claw!” MagicBand Arrives at Walt Disney World


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Zootopia-Themed Land Receives Detailed New Construction Wall Art at Shanghai Disneyland


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Americana Apparel, Spirit Jersey, and Minnie Ears Now Available at Disneyland Resort


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Disney’s Hollywood Studios Skyliner Station – Construction Update 5/22/19


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Moonliner Rocket Transformed for Alien Pizza Planet Enhancements at Disneyland


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Construction Continues on Pedestrian Bridge and Tram Loading Areas at Pixar Pals Parking Structure in Disneyland Resort


----------



## jade1




----------



## Farro

jade1 said:


> View attachment 402379




I know I'm not the intended market for this (I couldn't care less about the NBA), but is this really going to be a draw? I guess or they wouldn't have built it.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> I know I'm not the intended market for this (I couldn't care less about the NBA), but is this really going to be a draw? I guess or they wouldn't have built it.


This has been debated for a while now. I think it will do just fine. The NBA is growing in popularity.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> This has been debated for a while now. I think it will do just fine. The NBA is growing in popularity.



I think it may be more popular with locals than WDW tourists. Especially the way people complain about Disney Springs on these boards.


----------



## rafiki

Well, one positive review of Aladdin:

https://www.cnn.com/2019/05/22/entertainment/aladdin-review/index.html


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Farro said:


> I know I'm not the intended market for this (I couldn't care less about the NBA), but is this really going to be a draw? I guess or they wouldn't have built it.


I don't know the NBA market in FL honestly but I think NBA love is very much a regional thing. Here college basketball reigns but in other parts of the U.S. NBA is where its at.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> I think it may be more popular with locals than WDW tourists. Especially the way people complain about Disney Springs on these boards.


Actually I think the opposite. I see tourists doing this especially those coming from Europe.


----------



## Farro

I guess? Like I said, it's not for me. But I wouldn't do Cirque either, so there's that. 

Something for everyone!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rafiki said:


> Well, one positive review of Aladdin:
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2019/05/22/entertainment/aladdin-review/index.html


I'm keeping an open mind on this one. I know its not without it's controversies and concern for genie but still. Seeing it with some DIS peeps this weekend so if nothing else I get good company


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I don't know the NBA market in FL honestly but I think NBA love is very much a regional thing. Here college basketball reigns but in other parts of the U.S. NBA is where its at.


Rockchalk!!!

Orlando does have an NBA team. So, it depends what this place fully offers I think if locals will come or not.



rafiki said:


> Well, one positive review of Aladdin:
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2019/05/22/entertainment/aladdin-review/index.html


Got my ticket for Thursday night. I’m interested to see how the Disney community turns out for this movie.


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> The Magic of the Holidays Meets the Magic of Nature in a Whole New Way This Year at Disney’s Animal Kingdom


I didn’t study this in detail but it sounds pretty cool. While AK had some decorations it didn’t seem to compare with the other parks.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Rockchalk!!!


Jayhawk ...and now I'm wondering why we never went to a game all together lol


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Jayhawk ...and now I'm wondering why we never went to a game all together lol


Maybe whenever I come back to visit...


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Maybe whenever I come back to visit...


Totally


----------



## Anthony Vito

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Got my ticket for Thursday night. I’m interested to see how the Disney community turns out for this movie.



We're still debating whether to take the kids.  I'm personally very intrigued and have been for a while.  My wife's interest has been piqued by the trailers where she was skeptical before.  She's very excited for The Lion King.  I'm actually on the fence with Lion King.  I think it looks great and I love the trailers that pay homage to the original.  I think therein lies the problem though.  The Lion King is so revered that straying much from it and adding too much to it will upset people.  At the same time, just having the same movie but "live action" borders on "what's the point?"  I feel like Aladdin, on the other hand, has so much more room to add to the story without making invoking as much disappointment that it's not the original (I like the original, but rewatching it now, there's really not a lot to it, other than Robin Williams' Genie).

A big problem I have with taking the kids to the new Aladdin is their lack of familiarity with the original.  They've seen it once or twice when they were very little (they're only 5 and almost 7 now) on VHS at my in-laws.  I think Disney has done a disservice to these remakes by not making the originals more readily available leading up to the release.  Obviously after November that will be less of an issue, but I really believe this is something that has hurt these remakes.  My kids were too young when the live action Jungle Book came out to see in theaters, but I haven't tried to have them watch the live action one yet because they have never seen the original.  I want them to know the originals before they see the remakes.  I just believe Disney would have been smart to have Aladdin (original) on Hulu/Netflix/even streaming rental in the lead-up to this movie.  Heck, even show it a bunch on Freeform or on ABC.  If my kids knew Aladdin (original) well, there would be no question that we'd be going this weekend to see the remake in theaters.


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Lion King treats coming to AK
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/all-new-lion-king-treats-coming-to-disneys-animal-kingdom-may-24th/



Sign me up for that ice cream sandwich!


----------



## BLLB

Re: NBA Experience, as a mom of 2 teenage boys and wife of a basketball coach it’s a guarantee that 3 of the 4 of us will be there


----------



## Lsdolphin

So the Christmas Holiday Dessert parties are open for booking but I am on,y seeing dates up 
To November 17th. We will be arriving 12/18 and want to book for 12/19 will we need to wait til our 180 day ADR date in order to book the holiday dessert party?


----------



## rteetz

Lsdolphin said:


> So the Christmas Holiday Dessert parties are open for booking but I am on,y seeing dates up
> To November 17th. We will be arriving 12/18 and want to book for 12/19 will we need to wait til our 180 day ADR date in order to book the holiday dessert party?


Probably. Dessert parties are always a little weird with booking.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Fans petition Disney to create memorial honoring beloved Grand Floridian greeter Richard Gerth

https://insidethemagic.net/2019/05/...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Fans petition Disney to create memorial honoring beloved Grand Floridian greeter Richard Gerth
> 
> https://insidethemagic.net/2019/05/...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer


I understand where people are coming from for this. However...I don't think it should happen. If Disney caves in and does it for this Cast Member, then it opens up the idea for doing it for every CM that passes away. I haven't heard of Disney doing anything like this.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I understand where people are coming from for this. However...I don't think it should happen. If Disney caves in and does it for this Cast Member, then it opens up the idea for doing it for every CM that passes away. I haven't heard of Disney doing anything like this.


I see what you’re saying but not every CM leaves that sort of mark or impression. So no they wouldn’t have to do it for every CM. Disney does have the blue name tags to recognize special CMs who are still with us of course. I think it wouldn’t be out of the realm of some sort of wall of honor or something along those like to recognize past and current extraordinary CMs.


----------



## jknezek

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I understand where people are coming from for this. However...I don't think it should happen. If Disney caves in and does it for this Cast Member, then it opens up the idea for doing it for every CM that passes away. I haven't heard of Disney doing anything like this.



The windows on Main Street somewhat serve this purpose. Granted they are usually for higher profile employees of Disney, but the criteria is fairly broad.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

jknezek said:


> The windows on Main Street somewhat serve this purpose. Granted they are usually for higher profile employees of Disney, but the criteria is fairly broad.


Ok yeah. It’s early and my brain didn’t think of the windows. However, the windows are usually given to Cast Members of higher rolls that left a stamp on the company. I’m unaware of a frontline CM having a window.



rteetz said:


> I see what you’re saying but not every CM leaves that sort of mark or impression. So no they wouldn’t have to do it for every CM. Disney does have the blue name tags to recognize special CMs who are still with us of course. I think it wouldn’t be out of the realm of some sort of wall of honor or something along those like to recognize past and current extraordinary CMs.


Did he have a blue name tag? Maybe I’m just assuming in my mind that he did. (Then I read the article and saw he did). If Disney was to do something to honor exceptional frontline CM’s that have passed, I think doing it in one spot would be better than only honoring one here and there.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Ok yeah. It’s early and my brain didn’t think of the windows. However, the windows are usually given to Cast Members of higher rolls that left a stamp on the company. I’m unaware of a frontline CM having a window.
> 
> 
> Did he have a blue name tag? Maybe I’m just assuming in my mind that he did. (Then I read the article and saw he did). If Disney was to do something to honor exceptional frontline CM’s that have passed, I think doing it in one spot would be better than only honoring one here and there.


Yeah I would think one spot whether it’s on Main Street somewhere or inside City Hall or just outside the MK gates. They could have one spot for a small “wall of fame” of sorts for CMs. Someone like the now passed Mayor Weaver of Main Street could also go on that.


----------



## Firebird060

I think what the Pettition is asking for specifically is some sort of honor or remembrance paid to him at GF, I think a statue might be to much, but a plaque or something near the entrance speaks to him still being there in spirit greeting the guests.  Now I dont think Disney will do it because Disney is very much all about renewal of space and such, and having a plaque is like having a stone in the ground at the MK entrance in the since that when Disney has to renovate it becomes something that needs to be removed.     

Honestly I can understand the sentiment and but Disney doesnt have a track record of respecting any sort of sentiment in the parks.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Firebird060 said:


> I think what the Pettition is asking for specifically is some sort of honor or remembrance paid to him at GF, I think a statue might be to much, but a plaque or something near the entrance speaks to him still being there in spirit greeting the guests.  Now I dont think Disney will do it because Disney is very much all about renewal of space and such, and having a plaque is like having a stone in the ground at the MK entrance in the since that when Disney has to renovate it becomes something that needs to be removed.
> 
> Honestly I can understand the sentiment and but Disney doesnt have a track record of respecting any sort of sentiment in the parks.



Yeah, definitely looking for something at the GF ... maybe they could do like a Main St Window, but in one of the front windows of the GF

He is just so associated with that specific location I think it would be nice to do something for him


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*PHOTOS*

Elevated photos of the TRON track installation progress:

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/elevated-look-at-latest-tron-roller-coaster-track-installation/


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*Video
*
Naomi Scott - Speechless (Full) (From "Aladdin"/Official Video)

This is the new song that can be heard in the live-action Aladdin that comes out today. Be warned that there is "some spoilers" in terms of special effects during the film in this video.

I actually really like this new song a lot! I just wish Disney would have taken some songs from the Broadway Musical and put them into this movie.


----------



## jknezek

Firebird060 said:


> I think what the Pettition is asking for specifically is some sort of honor or remembrance paid to him at GF, I think a statue might be to much, but a plaque or something near the entrance speaks to him still being there in spirit greeting the guests.  Now I dont think Disney will do it because Disney is very much all about renewal of space and such, and having a plaque is like having a stone in the ground at the MK entrance in the since that when Disney has to renovate it becomes something that needs to be removed.
> 
> Honestly I can understand the sentiment and but Disney doesnt have a track record of respecting any sort of sentiment in the parks.



I just don't really get it. I've worked a bunch of places, and the only employee memorial I've ever seen was for people lost during 9/11. My current company has a scholarship named after an employee, but that's because the family put up the seed money. It's just not really something that is all that prevalent. Disney can do what they want, of course, and people can ask for what they want, but it's just not something you see companies generally do for good employees, even long term good employees. You recognize their contributions when they retire and thank them for their years of hard work and move on. It's work, not community service. You were paid for your efforts. Even the lighthouse associated with the poor child killed by the alligator is not actually a memorial for the child, but a symbol for the foundation that was formed after. 

Maybe I'm just too jaded...


----------



## dolewhipdreams

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I just wish Disney would have taken some songs from the Broadway Musical and put them into this movie.


There are some awesome songs from the Broadway show that would have been fun in the film. I felt the same way about Beauty and the Beast. "If I Can't Love Her" is incredible and I really hoped it would be in the film, although "Evermore" is pretty great too.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: New Color Scheme Continues to Expand Throughout Tomorrowland in the Magic Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update*

PHOTO REPORT: Disney’s Animal Kingdom 5/23/19 (Character Puff Ball Keychains, Pandora Painting, Club 33 Progress, and More!)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: First Look at Ronto Roasters Breakfast Items, Turkey Jerky, and Specialty Beverages in Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: Loaded Onion Rings Settle in to Frontierland’s Golden Oak Outpost at the Magic Kingdom


----------



## Firebird060

jknezek said:


> I just don't really get it. I've worked a bunch of places, and the only employee memorial I've ever seen was for people lost during 9/11. My current company has a scholarship named after an employee, but that's because the family put up the seed money. It's just not really something that is all that prevalent. Disney can do what they want, of course, and people can ask for what they want, but it's just not something you see companies generally do for good employees, even long term good employees. You recognize their contributions when they retire and thank them for their years of hard work and move on. It's work, not community service. You were paid for your efforts. Even the lighthouse associated with the poor child killed by the alligator is not actually a memorial for the child, but a symbol for the foundation that was formed after.
> 
> Maybe I'm just too jaded...



I agree with everything you said. The one difference is that Disney sells Memories and as such some people develop a much more warmer attachment to a place, memories and people and Disney sells and benefits from those attachments.  I dont know about you but most companies dont try to create and foster those type of feelings like Disney does from there Customers.  This is why some guests have started the petition. In saying that, I agree that the chances of it happening are pretty small because although Disney wants its image to be different then any other corporation,  the bottom line is Disney is like every other corporation and doing this has no upside for them, there isnt enough publicity to benefit from it and I dont think the majority of Cast Members/ College Students have a opinion on it. So why would Disney spend the money?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> I just don't really get it. I've worked a bunch of places, and the only employee memorial I've ever seen was for people lost during 9/11. My current company has a scholarship named after an employee, but that's because the family put up the seed money. It's just not really something that is all that prevalent. Disney can do what they want, of course, and people can ask for what they want, but it's just not something you see companies generally do for good employees, even long term good employees. You recognize their contributions when they retire and thank them for their years of hard work and move on. It's work, not community service. You were paid for your efforts. Even the lighthouse associated with the poor child killed by the alligator is not actually a memorial for the child, but a symbol for the foundation that was formed after.
> 
> Maybe I'm just too jaded...



I think companies will do things in the names of people who have contributed a lot to the company and what the company stands for

I know at our firm an employee passed away and he was involved in a lot of the philanthropy efforts within our company - and we have an area dedicated to the various philanthropy things we do and they named that area (called it "Nick's Place") in honor of him.  It wasn't sponsored by any foundation or anything, it was 100% done by the company and any signage, etc. paid for by my company

So I see this similar to that - this employee represented the company well and is associated with something specific and a positive message and they want to honor that and provide a symbol that people can remember him from - and new guests can learn about him


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think companies will do things in the names of people who have contributed a lot to the company and what the company stands for
> 
> I know at our firm an employee passed away and he was involved in a lot of the philanthropy efforts within our company - and we have an area dedicated to the various philanthropy things we do and they named that area (called it "Nick's Place") in honor of him.  It wasn't sponsored by any foundation or anything, it was 100% done by the company and any signage, etc. paid for by my company
> 
> So I see this similar to that - this employee represented the company well and is associated with something specific and a positive message and they want to honor that and provide a symbol that people can remember him from - and new guests can learn about him


Yeah I think it varies too. The Main Street window part mentioned in above posts I think it good actually.

My aunt just retired after I believe it was 43 years in teaching. Her school that she taught at (and I don't remember how long she taught there TBH) just renamed the circle drive within the school grounds after her which was a very touching gesture and completely unexpected for her. There's a cost involved in renaming streets but I don't know how much it is in that city so that was either paid for privately or they got school district funds to do so.

But I wouldn't expect that kind of stuff everywhere. I do understand though the sentiment of concern in picking and choosing people as some people have dedicated their lives to a company but maybe haven't been as visible as others so in that respects it can get dicey at times.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New details on the Walt Disney Studios Park expansion

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/new-d...sc-SMwWCvmhoyEJlLAty0FopYHZydJ2FmGdsrvxo2-0SU


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: New Lemon Sorbet and Chocolate Gelato at Pinocchio Village Haus in the Magic Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Spitting Camel Returns to The Magic Carpets of Aladdin in Adventureland at the Magic Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Channel Picks Up “Sydney to the Max” for a Second Season


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disney to remove "loose bins" at security - guests will now be able to walk through metal detectors with small items in their pockets (cell phones, etc.)

https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/breaking-...-walk-through-metal-detector-with-belongings/


----------



## SG131

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disney to remove "loose bins" at security - guests will now be able to walk through metal detectors with small items in their pockets (cell phones, etc.)
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/breaking-...-walk-through-metal-detector-with-belongings/


IF it works, it'll be nice not to have to unload the pockets.


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New details on the Walt Disney Studios Park expansion
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/new-d...sc-SMwWCvmhoyEJlLAty0FopYHZydJ2FmGdsrvxo2-0SU



Looks neat, but I wish they were doing more than one ride per land.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disney to remove "loose bins" at security - guests will now be able to walk through metal detectors with small items in their pockets (cell phones, etc.)
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/breaking-...-walk-through-metal-detector-with-belongings/


That will make people happy for sure. 

It wasn't truely a hassle for us but I know it was just one of those added things when my husband had to take his cell phone and rental car car keys out of his pocket everytime (I'm assuming car keys would be ok but reading the article it says hit or miss on some metal items). 

Our park bags were super easy to open and see what's in it was just the added part of removing everything in your pockets that could slow you down.


----------



## JETSDAD

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disney to remove "loose bins" at security - guests will now be able to walk through metal detectors with small items in their pockets (cell phones, etc.)
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/breaking-...-walk-through-metal-detector-with-belongings/


While it's not a huge time saver I like this.  We typically go bagless so this will just make it easier to get through security even quicker.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disney to remove "loose bins" at security - guests will now be able to walk through metal detectors with small items in their pockets (cell phones, etc.)
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/breaking-...-walk-through-metal-detector-with-belongings/


Doesn't this sort of defeat the security purpose? Disney should just go to scanners.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Doesn't this sort of defeat the security purpose? Disney should just go to scanners.



yeah, you'd think - if a cell phone or car keys won't set it off, will it catch a small picket knife or something?

I know a bit part of security is the "show" of it and people not wanting to risk things .... but I agree - the Universal method seems better and fairer to people


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> Doesn't this sort of defeat the security purpose? Disney should just go to scanners.


I see this the same as how TSA is improving scanners at some airports. The goal is to not have people have to remove stuff from their pockets eventually (so I hear) from TSA in the future. They are already using enhanced scanners in certain airports. The article briefly mentions "calibrating metal detectors to accept small metal items" I assume this is the same as other metal detectors that one may encounter out and about. Some metal detectors I've been through aren't as sensitive if you will and others def. are.

Way way way back when metal detectors were first talked about that Disney was implementing on a random system I mentioned I would much rather everyone go through the detectors. Agree totally with maxrebo that Universal is much easier process though you still need to remove your stuff from your pockets if I remember correctly but your bag just goes through a scanner which can be easier for those who may have a bigger bag or a bag with more pockets vs a human looking through all those pockets. So I guess a trade off there in comparison to Disney's new procedure.


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I see this the same as how TSA is improving scanners at some airports. The goal is to not have people have to remove stuff from their pockets eventually (so I hear) from TSA in the future. They are already using enhanced scanners in certain airports. The article briefly mentions "calibrating metal detectors to accept small metal items" I assume this is the same as other metal detectors that one may encounter out and about. Some metal detectors I've been through aren't as sensitive if you will and others def. are.
> 
> Way way way back when metal detectors were first talked about that Disney was implementing on a random system I mentioned I would much rather everyone go through the detectors. Agree totally with maxrebo that Universal is much easier process though you still need to remove your stuff from your pockets if I remember correctly but your bag just goes through a scanner which can be easier for those who may have a bigger bag or a bag with more pockets vs a human looking through all those pockets. So I guess a trade off there in comparison to Disney's new procedure.


My problem would be like @TheMaxRebo mentioned above. Will this prevent small pocket knives or similar items from getting through? Some have key chain ones on their keys.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Brunch menu coming to Lamplight Lounge

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/first...MNUZ1Y_eizcK0aLIdI0qTDlYCaGDwNABvbeAHP4Ye2ltQ


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> My problem would be like @TheMaxRebo mentioned above. Will this prevent small pocket knives or similar items from getting through? Some have key chain ones on their keys.


Well I guess that question should be asked of all the places that have different settings used on their detectors. It's of course a valid concern I just don't know the answer to how other places handle those types of situations.


----------



## rteetz

#BringBackTheOldNuggets


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> Doesn't this sort of defeat the security purpose? Disney should just go to scanners.


It's all security theatre.
Until there is another major threat, they can probably slowly pare back on security (to a point).  The minute there is another Vegas shooter or (God forbid) a sports venue or theme park incident, they will probably make everyone go through scanners.

The main issue is that people "feel" safer by having their bags checked but balanced with quickness and ease of getting people through the lines.

Why are the theme parks themselves locked down compared to the (as equally full of people) Disney hotels and Disney Springs? Again .. because it is just theater.

We ALL know that if someone wanted to harm people .. they could just use this MAJOR chokepoint to harm people right there.
And .. if someone really tried hard, they could probably get things through security (hidden in a stroller (I mean .. they don't ask you to remove the child do they), buried deep in a bag, etc.).


----------



## sachilles

I think you'll find that guest have access to sharps inside the park. I don't think knives and the like are the big threat in park. I'd imagine it's bigger items, like rifles, and explosives is where the concern is. Even a pistol smuggled in would be relatively small threat. The bigger items are where the bag check comes in etc.
Heaven forbid a lunatic with a pistol get aggressive in the park, but that is a much smaller threat than the same person with automatic rifle or explosives. Given the density of metal in the average firearm, it should be easier to detect compared to the average knife.

Given the numbers shown for attendance last year in the other thread, that is an epic amount of people to screen. Even if they do well at it at the gates, something can sneak through. I'd think at this point Disney has developed an in park security staff that probably does a better job of keeping people safe than the security screening at the gates. Some might call it theater at the front gate, and to a certain extent it is, but it does weed out the obvious threats. It also likely encourages the creeps to look for a softer target.


----------



## SaintsManiac

tlmadden73 said:


> It's all security theatre.
> Until there is another major threat, they can probably slowly pare back on security (to a point).  The minute there is another Vegas shooter or (God forbid) a sports venue or theme park incident, they will probably make everyone go through scanners.
> 
> The main issue is that people "feel" safer by having their bags checked but balanced with quickness and ease of getting people through the lines.
> 
> Why are the theme parks themselves locked down compared to the (as equally full of people) Disney hotels and Disney Springs? Again .. because it is just theater.
> 
> We ALL know that if someone wanted to harm people .. they could just use this MAJOR chokepoint to harm people right there.
> And .. if someone really tried hard, they could probably get things through security (hidden in a stroller (I mean .. they don't ask you to remove the child do they), buried deep in a bag, etc.).




Except they caught someone trying to bring guns in not that long ago...


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disney to remove "loose bins" at security - guests will now be able to walk through metal detectors with small items in their pockets (cell phones, etc.)
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/breaking-...-walk-through-metal-detector-with-belongings/


This has been happening for a few days. Honestly, it’s rather strange.


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disney to remove "loose bins" at security - guests will now be able to walk through metal detectors with small items in their pockets (cell phones, etc.)
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/breaking-...-walk-through-metal-detector-with-belongings/





rteetz said:


> Doesn't this sort of defeat the security purpose? Disney should just go to scanners.





TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, you'd think - if a cell phone or car keys won't set it off, will it catch a small picket knife or something?
> 
> I know a bit part of security is the "show" of it and people not wanting to risk things .... but I agree - the Universal method seems better and fairer to people



They already don’t pick up small knives.   And if they won’t pick up cell phones now, then they won’t pick up larger knives or other metal objects.   But since you can easily and intentionally avoid the metal detectors every time you enter it won’t really matter.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Dreams is reporting Aulani is getting magicbands

https://twitter.com/dreamsutravel/status/1131648984693428224?s=21


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New DescenDance party for Oogie Boogie Bash at DCA

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...adventure-park/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q3wo0523190008A


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Dreams is reporting Aulani is getting magicbands
> 
> https://twitter.com/dreamsutravel/status/1131648984693428224?s=21



well, John and Kevin are there now, so they would know!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Soarin' Over California returns to DCA for limited run - June 1 to 30

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/soari...-adventure-park-this-june-for-a-limited-time/


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Soarin' Over California returns to DCA for limited run - June 1 to 30
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/soari...-adventure-park-this-june-for-a-limited-time/




Ugh I am so jealous.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Soarin' Over California returns to DCA for limited run - June 1 to 30
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/soari...-adventure-park-this-june-for-a-limited-time/


Can it return to Epcot as well? Please?!?! Lol


----------



## MissGina5

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Soarin' Over California returns to DCA for limited run - June 1 to 30
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/soari...-adventure-park-this-june-for-a-limited-time/


YES! I am going next week despite no reservation for Galaxys Edge and this makes it better lol


----------



## Anthony Vito

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, John and Kevin are there now, so they would know!



Makes sense (haven't been there, but still).  I'm surprised they don't use them on the cruise ships - that seems like the most logical place to use them.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Anthony Vito said:


> Makes sense (haven't been there, but still).  I'm surprised they don't use them on the cruise ships - that seems like the most logical place to use them.



Especially since they have the technology on the ships already as the kids have MB for the kids clubs


----------



## OKW Lover

The Pho said:


> * News
> *
> Attendance figures for 2018 are out.
> *
> View attachment 402299
> View attachment 402300*
> http://www.teaconnect.org/Resources/Theme-Index/index.cfm


Please remember that these are not official numbers.  Only estimates by TEA.  Also when counting visits to Disney, they only go by the first park a person visits on a day so multi-park days are under-reported.


----------



## OKW Lover

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Dreams is reporting Aulani is getting magicbands
> 
> https://twitter.com/dreamsutravel/status/1131648984693428224?s=21


All the door locks have been converted to RFID access.  In the gift shop you can pay by tapping your room key and entering a 4 digit pin, which is set up when you first check in.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

https://www.slashfilm.com/star-wars...OiAT9BoUJn_dYHE084tPjAwPTNrCe4z35wPMGrUu65hCk

So this article says that guests won't be able to wear their Galaxy's Edge clothing purchases inside the parks. I remember we were all discussing that a while ago, I don't remember ever seeing an answer.

Also, the most expensive item is a $25,000 customized full size working R2 unit.


----------



## UncleMike101

The Pho said:


> They already don’t pick up small knives.   And if they won’t pick up cell phones now, then they won’t pick up larger knives or other metal objects.   But since you can easily and intentionally avoid the metal detectors every time you enter it won’t really matter.


True...


----------



## rteetz

OKW Lover said:


> Please remember that these are not official numbers.  Only estimates by TEA.  Also when counting visits to Disney, they only go by the first park a person visits on a day so multi-park days are under-reported.


Personally I think it should be reported that way.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Personally I think it should be reported that way.



I mean, I guess best way would be to count partial days based on time spent in each park but that is sort of unrealistic so have to pick one to use


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I mean, I guess best way would be to count partial days based on time spent in each park but that is sort of unrealistic so have to pick one to use


For sure. I’m sure most spend the majority of time in one park anyways. Not everyone is doing four parks in one day.


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> REVIEW: Loaded Onion Rings Settle in to Frontierland’s Golden Oak Outpost at the Magic Kingdom



I am eating these in about 3 weeks


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

My *non-spoiler* review of the live-action Aladdin: I was very skeptical about this movie going into it. However, it was very enjoyable. There were a few moments of the film that I didn’t like for one reason or another. However, I was impressed with the acting, the dancing, and the singing (at times). There are several aspects to this film that aren’t in the animated feature, and I really enjoyed this fresh take on a Disney classic! Would I see this movie again? Yes I would, but I’m not running to see it again. Do I think this movie is worth seeing in a theater? Yes. I think this movie should be seen in a movie theater first. Overall, I give the live-action Aladdin a 7 out of 10.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> My *non-spoiler* review of the live-action Aladdin: I was very skeptical about this movie going into it. However, it was very enjoyable. There were a few moments of the film that I didn’t like for one reason or another. However, I was impressed with the acting, the dancing, and the singing (at times). There are several aspects to this film that aren’t in the animated feature, and I really enjoyed this fresh take on a Disney classic! Would I see this movie again? Yes I would, but I’m not running to see it again. Do I think this movie is worth seeing in a theater? Yes. I think this movie should be seen in a movie theater first. Overall, I give the live-action Aladdin a 7 out of 10.



Thanks for your review - I am intrigued but skeptical but reviews seem pretty good so we are planning to see it this weekend


----------



## writerguyfl

tlmadden73 said:


> It's all security theatre.



I actually disagree.  To me, "security theatre" is something done solely to placate the public.  But, as *SaintsManiac* notes, the fact that weapons have been caught proves it is at least partially effective.

As some people here know, I used to be a Cast Member at Disney World.  I'm always a bit cagey when it comes to discussing backstage information.  Without revealing proprietary information, I can say that the security you see at theme park entrances is not the only security happening.  Much more goes on than the general public realizes.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## jade1

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> My *non-spoiler* review of the live-action Aladdin: I was very skeptical about this movie going into it. However, it was very enjoyable. There were a few moments of the film that I didn’t like for one reason or another. However, I was impressed with the acting, the dancing, and the singing (at times). There are several aspects to this film that aren’t in the animated feature, and I really enjoyed this fresh take on a Disney classic! Would I see this movie again? Yes I would, but I’m not running to see it again. Do I think this movie is worth seeing in a theater? Yes. I think this movie should be seen in a movie theater first. Overall, I give the live-action Aladdin a 7 out of 10.



Went tonight down here, enjoyed it.


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


>


Kinda miss the old version... it was unique. Now its like a watered down Fantasmic. At least Disney kept the parade of the animal spirit guides.

I will still go see it in person, but I am glad to have seen the original.


----------



## rteetz

PolyRob said:


> Kinda miss the old version... it was unique. Now its like a watered down Fantasmic. At least Disney kept the parade of the animal spirit guides.
> 
> I will still go see it in person, but I am glad to have seen the original.


I actually like the ending to this better otherwise yeah.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


>


I watched the video. I’ll reserve judgment until I see it in person tonight.

Overall thoughts: Some moments I liked. Other moments I was confused about especially musically. I’ll see how I feel tonight about this.


----------



## Brocktoon

*News*

Disney Developing Star Wars *Knights of the Old Republic *Film:

https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/kateaurthur/new-star-wars-movie-knights-of-the-old-republic

And it's not being developed by Game of Thrones' Benioff and Weiss ... interested in hearing what they will be working on


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disney Aspire program expands to include University of Central Florida

https://www.thewaltdisneycompany.co...nds-to-include-university-of-central-florida/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I watched the video. I’ll reserve judgment until I see it in person tonight.
> 
> Overall thoughts: Some moments I liked. Other moments I was confused about especially musically. I’ll see how I feel tonight about this.



I thought some of the music worked well and other bits not as much .... I am glad they kept as much of the original music as they did as I really like it

One thing I didn't like was that they kept switching between the animated version and "live action" version of some of the movies (I think there was one spot then went right from animated to live action for the Jungle book) and then in other parts they have regular "real" live action of real animals - so it was a bit confusing and jumbled.  I think they should have just done animated for the IP parts and anything that looks "life" is real 

Overall I think they did a pretty good job and if it makes the show more approachable to more people I am all for it  (still miss the live actors on the boats)


----------



## Firebird060

Well the Expansion of Aspire to UCF means UCF just got a large Financial Windfall,   more jobs for UCF,   in saying that I wonder if its phase one of Disneys plans to try and entice more students to work for them longer then just the college program. I have a feeling this is part PR, and part Disney stretching its fingers to try and recruit even more of a larger workforce.   Try and hit students before they even apply to college with a "Hey if you apply for UCF and move to florida for college, if you work for US, college will be free.   The next step though if Disney wants to do that is to have maybe Disney Paid for Dorms closer to UCF for students slash workers, I know the big thing that stops the possibility of a 5th gate is the already slim workforce for Disney and Universal.  With Universal looking like it is going forward with its plans for a 3rd theme park, and Disneys continuing build of new resorts, there is a possibility in the future that even the college program will find it hard to fill enough workers for their needs.   This program if it continues to expand might actually be a larger boon for the parks then just the positive PR


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Firebird060 said:


> Well the Expansion of Aspire to UCF means UCF just got a large Financial Windfall,   more jobs for UCF,   in saying that I wonder if its phase one of Disneys plans to try and entice more students to work for them longer then just the college program. I have a feeling this is part PR, and part Disney stretching its fingers to try and recruit even more of a larger workforce.   Try and hit students before they even apply to college with a "Hey if you apply for UCF and move to florida for college, if you work for US, college will be free.   The next step though if Disney wants to do that is to have maybe Disney Paid for Dorms closer to UCF for students slash workers, I know the big thing that stops the possibility of a 5th gate is the already slim workforce for Disney and Universal.  With Universal looking like it is going forward with its plans for a 3rd theme park, and Disneys continuing build of new resorts, there is a possibility in the future that even the college program will find it hard to fill enough workers for their needs.   This program if it continues to expand might actually be a larger boon for the parks then just the positive PR



I definitely could see that as an angle to pitch - free/reduced cost college and promise of a jon when you graduate (if you meet certain requirements). .... I do think to keep people for the very long term they need to increase wages - not necessarily for those in the college program or new hires - but for those that have experience and have shown to add value to entice them to stay


----------



## Firebird060

TheMaxRebo said:


> I definitely could see that as an angle to pitch - free/reduced cost college and promise of a jon when you graduate (if you meet certain requirements). .... I do think to keep people for the very long term they need to increase wages - not necessarily for those in the college program or new hires - but for those that have experience and have shown to add value to entice them to stay


Oh I agree,  but the carrot for the raise of those workers will be go back to school get a degree in hospitality or entertainment. Disney does have risk with this though, because as they educate these employees and get them degrees, if they dont increase salary and wages, they will just lose them to other businesses. For example in the IT world alot of big companies want employees to get certified in certain things and alot of big companies are willing to pay for that certification, the issue is once people become certified, if a company doesnt increase wages quick enough, people are willing to leave for the larger pay checks, as wages have stagnated and companies have shown less loyalty to their employees, the work force including younger workers are showing companies less loyalty for employment.  So yes you are completely correct that Disney will need to eventually increase wages overall.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Galaxy's Edge: I know people don't want to be spoiled so trying to avoid posting details here, but for those that are interested, I recently posted some info shared about Oga's Cantina and somethings to search for in the land itself in the main thread on the Galaxy's Edge forum

https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-star-wars-galaxys-edge-information-thread.3727093/page-91


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Work on your ROAR with New Disney PhotoPass Photo Opportunities Inspired by ‘The Lion King’


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: First Look at Yub Nub and Cliff Dweller Souvenir Mugs, Printed Menu, and More Coasters from Oga’s Cantina in Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor*

RUMOR: Winged Encounters – The Kingdom Takes Flight Bird Show Ending This Week at Disney’s Animal Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

SHOP: Harveys Limited Release Americana Minnie Ears Now Available on shopDisney


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> SHOP: Harveys Limited Release Americana Minnie Ears Now Available on shopDisney



and all of a sudden the pricing on the Galaxy's Edge merch doesn't seem so bad ....


----------



## Brocktoon

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: First Look at Yub Nub and Cliff Dweller Souvenir Mugs, Printed Menu, and More Coasters from Oga’s Cantina in Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge



I'm really curious to see an actual picture of the beer flight board.  It's pricey as heck, but if it's nicely built it could be a great souvenir


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Brocktoon said:


> I'm really curious to see an actual picture of the beer flight board.  It's pricey as heck, but if it's nicely built it could be a great souvenir



I am right there with you - that one really caught my eye.  I've always hesitated getting the rum flight at Trader Sam's as it doesn't come with the board - but this seems to be the full thing which would be really cool to display

eh, it's still cheaper than those designer Mickey ears


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Aunt Polly's to be open for Memorial Weekend

https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/aunt-poll...for-a-limited-time-this-memorial-day-weekend/


----------



## Firebird060

I suspect the merch will always be more expensive in Star Wars land than similar merch in other parts of the parks.  After all Star Wars has its own expenses beyond other Disney original Ips and really a big backbone of the Collectors market beyond just Disney.   Disney will want to capitalize on the built in extra value that Star Wars merch can bring to the over all profit margin


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *Rumor*
> 
> RUMOR: Winged Encounters – The Kingdom Takes Flight Bird Show Ending This Week at Disney’s Animal Kingdom


NO! This is one of my favorite AK attractions. Really adds to the atmosphere


----------



## firefly_ris

MissGina5 said:


> NO! This is one of my favorite AK attractions. Really adds to the atmosphere



We all really enjoy this. My kids were amazed. I will be bummed if it's really going away. Don't remove atmosphere!!!


----------



## hakepb

TheMaxRebo said:


> and all of a sudden the pricing on the Galaxy's Edge merch doesn't seem so bad ....


Wait, Joe Rohde ears in April 2020?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hakepb said:


> Wait, Joe Rohde ears in April 2020?


yeah, those might be the ones I make an exception for


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*PHOTO REPORT*

Hollywood Studios - including $1 pressed penny machines in Toy Story Land

https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/photo-rep...e-galaxys-edge-cranes-construction-walls-etc/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Aunt Polly’s Restaurant on Tom Sawyer Island Reopening for a Limited Time This Memorial Day Weekend


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Hollywood Studios 5/24/19 ($1 Souvenir Penny Machines, Galaxy’s Edge Cranes, Construction Walls, ETC.)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Magic Kingdom Cast Member Arrested for Attempting to Arrange Sexual Encounter With 8-Year-Old


----------



## rteetz

*News*

All-New Forky Character Greeting Added to H20 Glow Nights at Disney’s Typhoon Lagoon


----------



## Jetku

TheMaxRebo said:


> *PHOTO REPORT*
> 
> Hollywood Studios - including $1 pressed penny machines in Toy Story Land
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/photo-rep...e-galaxys-edge-cranes-construction-walls-etc/



A 49 cent surcharge so they can supply the penny?  Bleh.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Walls are down around Sleeping Beauty Castle

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/walls...auty-castle-as-disneyland-gets-its-icon-back/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Jetku said:


> A 49 cent surcharge so they can supply the penny?  Bleh.



Welcome to Disney ... where even the pennies cost a dollar!


----------



## ErinF

I went to see a late showing of Aladdin last night with my neighbor and her 18 year old daughter.  We all loved it!!  Now I will say that Aladdin is probably my favorite animated Disney movie.  I saw it in the theater at the age of 14 and have seen it many times over on my good old VHS tape.  So on the one hand, it's a story and characters that I already love, but it also had some big shoes to fill in my eyes.  I just thought everything was much more rich and vibrant than the animated version...the story, the characters, even the city of Agrabah which is kind of flat in the original IMO.  And Will Smith is just wonderful.  I thought he had his own great spin on the genie and never felt like I was comparing him to Robin Williams.  Definitely recommend it!


----------



## unbanshee

*NEWS*

The map for Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge is now live and BlogMickey has a good breakdown of where everything is

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/first-look-at-star-wars-galaxys-edge-map-for-disneyland/


----------



## afan

TheMaxRebo said:


> *PHOTO REPORT*
> 
> Hollywood Studios - including $1 pressed penny machines in Toy Story Land
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/photo-rep...e-galaxys-edge-cranes-construction-walls-etc/



This is disappointing because I don't want to pay so much for a pp but also because space is already a premium and it seems like there should be a better spot for those than along a raining in the land.  Combine it with the incredibles and put it out by the coffee and bathrooms before the entrance.


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Walls are down around Sleeping Beauty Castle
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/walls...auty-castle-as-disneyland-gets-its-icon-back/


  It looks beautiful!


----------



## rteetz

Via BlogMickey


----------



## UncleMike101

TheMaxRebo said:


> Welcome to Disney ... where even the pennies cost a dollar!


And the motto is._* "If you can't afford us, you don't deserve to be happy."*_


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

ErinF said:


> I went to see a late showing of Aladdin last night with my neighbor and her 18 year old daughter.  We all loved it!!  Now I will say that Aladdin is probably my favorite animated Disney movie.  I saw it in the theater at the age of 14 and have seen it many times over on my good old VHS tape.  So on the one hand, it's a story and characters that I already love, but it also had some big shoes to fill in my eyes.  I just thought everything was much more rich and vibrant than the animated version...the story, the characters, even the city of Agrabah which is kind of flat in the original IMO.  And Will Smith is just wonderful.  I thought he had his own great spin on the genie and never felt like I was comparing him to Robin Williams.  Definitely recommend it!


Thanks for the review!  We're set to see it in just a few hours...very excited!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Pirates of the Caribbean Redd Dress and Treasure Chest Purse Commandeer Uptown Jewelers at the Magic Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Tiki Mask Returns to New Adventureland Entrance Sign at Disneyland Park


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Merchant of Venus Gets a Splash of Orange and Teal in Tomorrowland at the Magic Kingdom


----------



## afan

Saw Aladdin earlier.  It was really good.  The costumes are great, it should, I hope at least get an Oscar nom for them.  Bit of a change in the story from the animated and I think stage but since I've only seen the stage once I can't quite remember.  It's a good compliment to the other two but not as good as the stage show.  Though the beginning of the movie is awesome.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS* 

Disneyland app with use Bluetooth as part of Galaxy's Edge interactivity


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*UPDATE*

Winged Encounters NOT leaving - just will no longer have posted times

https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/update-wi...-disneys-animal-kingdom-without-posted-times/


----------



## mikeamizzle

I was bit skeptical with Guy Ritchie at the helm.

To be honest though, I am very happy to hear these positive impressions of Aladdin! I may have to go tomorrow.


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

mikeamizzle said:


> I was bit skeptical with Guy Ritchie at the helm.
> 
> To be honest though, I am very happy to hear these positive impressions of Aladdin! I may have to go tomorrow.



We saw it today.  We loved it!  I thought it was much better than BaTB.  For one, all these folks can sing (unlike Hermione).  HOWEVER, I have not seen the stage show, so I had no bias toward it unlike I did with Beauty and the Beast.  I loved the way they worked in Arabian Nights (no spoilers)!  Agreed that Jasmine’s costumes alone are award worthy.  Our group ranged from 3-56 and we all really enjoyed it.  Will Smith’s Genie was very genuine and I think all the leads were well cast.  I’m not going to pay $30 to see it in the theatre again, but I look forward to seeing it on Redbox or Disney+.


----------



## jade1

Liked the new ToL awakening , also did the new RoL, a little disjointed but pretty good. Still needs a better ending IMO.


----------



## rteetz

Reminder the boards go down tomorrow for the upgrade!


----------



## soniam

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> My *non-spoiler* review of the live-action Aladdin: I was very skeptical about this movie going into it. However, it was very enjoyable. There were a few moments of the film that I didn’t like for one reason or another. However, I was impressed with the acting, the dancing, and the singing (at times). There are several aspects to this film that aren’t in the animated feature, and I really enjoyed this fresh take on a Disney classic! Would I see this movie again? Yes I would, but I’m not running to see it again. Do I think this movie is worth seeing in a theater? Yes. I think this movie should be seen in a movie theater first. Overall, I give the live-action Aladdin a 7 out of 10.



I hope it's good. We will be seeing it Monday. I was worried that I would regret seeing it instead of Also, Also Wick or Detective Pikachu. We always see a movie on Monday after attending the Indy 500. Usually, the choices are really good, but this year, the good, well decent, movies are coming out on the 31st


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

mikeamizzle said:


> I was bit skeptical with Guy Ritchie at the helm.
> 
> To be honest though, I am very happy to hear these positive impressions of Aladdin! I may have to go tomorrow.


It was very good!


soniam said:


> I hope it's good. We will be seeing it Monday. I was worried that I would regret seeing it instead of Also, Also Wick or Detective Pikachu. We always see a movie on Monday after attending the Indy 500. Usually, the choices are really good, but this year, the good, well decent, movies are coming out on the 31st


It is good for just adults as a date movie, I think.


----------



## Mr. lncredible

Here at the parks now. How long have they been running the Once Upon a Time Castle show after HEA in the Magic Kingdom?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Mr. lncredible said:


> Here at the parks now. How long have they been running the Once Upon a Time Castle show after HEA in the Magic Kingdom?


It's been around before HEA started at least (I think). It's been around for a while though. They have either shown it before or after depending on the time of year.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Reminder the boards go down tomorrow for the upgrade!


What am I going to do without the boards for several hours?!?!?! LOL.

It's like automatic for me to click the Disboards link on my phone whenever I open my internet browser.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS/REPORT*

Appears the raspberry dole whip is gone and the Hei Hei cone along with it at Aloha Island   (CMs are saying it is gone for good - but guess only time will tell)

I hope they keep trying alternate versions - even if this specific ones don't return

https://twitter.com/WDWNT/status/1132292110416273408


----------



## Jetku

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS/REPORT*
> 
> Appears the raspberry dole whip is gone and the Hei Hei cone along with it at Aloha Island   (CMs are saying it is gone for good - but guess only time will tell)
> 
> I hope they keep trying alternate versions - even if this specific ones don't return
> 
> https://twitter.com/WDWNT/status/1132292110416273408



Oh no. I love dole whips and have been able to find pineapple, mango and strawberry locally. I was looking forward to trying raspberry.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS/REPORT*
> 
> Appears the raspberry dole whip is gone and the Hei Hei cone along with it at Aloha Island   (CMs are saying it is gone for good - but guess only time will tell)
> 
> I hope they keep trying alternate versions - even if this specific ones don't return
> 
> https://twitter.com/WDWNT/status/1132292110416273408


Well that sucks. Though they have the new lion king themed dole whip at AK.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Well that sucks. Though they have the new lion king themed dole whip at AK.



Review I read said it was underwhelming (the Lion King one) that the syrup didn't add much flavor (I am a fan of the version with Rum though .... Which you can now try!)


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Review I read said it was underwhelming (the Lion King one) that the syrup didn't add much flavor (I am a fan of the version with Rum though .... Which you can now try!)


The rum version is definitely on the to do list


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Mobile Games Getting New Content to Promote Theatrical Release of Live-Action Aladdin


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort Added to Growing List of ‘No Pool Hopping Resorts’ for DVC Members


----------



## rteetz

PHOTOS: New Digital Tip Board Installed at Disneyland Park as Part of Project Stardust


----------



## scrappinginontario

Specialty bands appear to be sold out for resort guests.  I tried last night and again today but can only get the normal coloured bands to appear.  Others are reporting the same.  Seems like this option was a HUGE success!  Hope they add more bands again!!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Looks like Aladdin is successful so far... $100+ million weekend opening

https://variety.com/2019/film/box-office/aladdin-box-office-debut-booksmart-brightburn-1203225964/


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Doesn't this sort of defeat the security purpose? Disney should just go to scanners.


If you mean the fully body scanners, there seem to be a lot of problems with those, including some efficacy concerns.  Anywhere I've been traveling, TSA pre check gets you in a metal detector line anyway -- many people are not going through those scanners.  In any case, I think there's some benefit to the deterrent of detectors of any kind, but the real security is very likely what we don't see.  I'm not worried about this change at all -- it's the same type of detector setting they have for museums in DC, for instance.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> If you mean the fully body scanners, there seem to be a lot of problems with those, including some efficacy concerns.  Anywhere I've been traveling, TSA pre check gets you in a metal detector line anyway -- many people are not going through those scanners.  In any case, I think there's some benefit to the deterrent of detectors of any kind, but the real security is very likely what we don't see.  I'm not worried about this change at all -- it's the same type of detector setting they have for museums in DC, for instance.


I am talking about the Universal or DLP system.


----------



## afan

soniam said:


> I hope it's good. We will be seeing it Monday. I was worried that I would regret seeing it instead of Also, Also Wick or Detective Pikachu. We always see a movie on Monday after attending the Indy 500. Usually, the choices are really good, but this year, the good, well decent, movies are coming out on the 31st



Have fun at the race and go Helio!  Though I don't expect much sadly. I'd love to see him get number 4 though.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

scrappinginontario said:


> Specialty bands appear to be sold out for resort guests.  I tried last night and again today but can only get the normal coloured bands to appear.  Others are reporting the same.  Seems like this option was a HUGE success!  Hope they add more bands again!!



Yeah they said they ran out and will restock and shut it down except for APs or something

Been a bit of a disaster as they sold more than they had - some people picked one and checked out/credit card charges only to find out later they didn't have it and changed it back to a solid color


----------



## umichigan10

Only thing I can say to the updated boards is:

“Mr. Stark, it smells like a new car in here!”

Looks good!


----------



## rteetz

Welcome back everyone!


----------



## SaintsManiac

I love it!


----------



## Fantasia79

My picture looks terrible now. How will I Part with tradition?


----------



## JK World

Very nice upgrade!


----------



## han22735

1000 times better on mobile too.  Love it!


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

Is there still a page for “unread watched threads”

Best I can find is this: https://www.disboards.com/watched/threads which shows me ALL of my watched threads.  I obviously prefer to just see the “unread” ones...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Glad they are back up ... Welcome back everyone!

Looking forward to exploring the new features   (new smiley)


----------



## dina444444

SouthFayetteFan said:


> Is there still a page for “unread watched threads”
> 
> Best I can find is this: https://www.disboards.com/watched/threads which shows me ALL of my watched threads.  I obviously prefer to just see the “unread” ones...


It seems to have disappeared. There’s already a thread about it on the technical support board.


----------



## Mika02

Hi Everyone welcome back

Just came to say Aladdin was Awesome. I think they did a great Job with the story (what they kept and what they changed) and Will Smith was amazing as the Genie.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

New parking restrictions at Fort Wilderness ... Can no longer park to just walk around there.  

https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/new-parki...at-disneys-fort-wilderness-resort-campground/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

So we saw Aladdin last night and overall I was not a fan.  I did like Naomi Scott as Jasmine and Will Smith did ok ... I think I just don't "get" these remakes - just feels like "empty calories"

I will say the rest of family really liked it - so thinking it is more of a "me problem".


----------



## Mika02

TheMaxRebo said:


> So we saw Aladdin last night and overall I was not a fan.  I did like Naomi Scott as Jasmine and Will Smith did ok ... I think I just don't "get" these remakes - just feels like "empty calories"
> 
> I will say the rest of family really liked it - so thinking it is more of a "me problem".



My Daughter and her Best Friend were not a fan of some of the acting as singing they felt it was very High School Musical (Disney Channel)ish. But they said they loved the story and  Will Smith  as the genie.


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> So we saw Aladdin last night and overall I was not a fan.  I did like Naomi Scott as Jasmine and Will Smith did ok ... I think I just don't "get" these remakes - just feels like "empty calories"
> 
> I will say the rest of family really liked it - so thinking it is more of a "me problem".


Pretty much how I felt.  Jasmine was great, Will Smith didn’t really make the character his own.   Iago, Sultan, and Jafar were bad.  Aladdin was forgettable.   But the film was enjoyable and better than I had expected going in.


----------



## Irish_Mike

TheMaxRebo said:


> So we saw Aladdin last night and overall I was not a fan.  I did like Naomi Scott as Jasmine and Will Smith did ok ... I think I just don't "get" these remakes - just feels like "empty calories"
> 
> I will say the rest of family really liked it - so thinking it is more of a "me problem".



Agreed, it felt like I was watching a high school theatre department who managed to acquire a green screen. Where as BATB was actively meh, this was just...dull.

I did enjoy the Naomi and the new music they did for her.


----------



## MissGina5

scrappinginontario said:


> Specialty bands appear to be sold out for resort guests.  I tried last night and again today but can only get the normal coloured bands to appear.  Others are reporting the same.  Seems like this option was a HUGE success!  Hope they add more bands again!!


I went to do the same since my trip to WDW is in 11 days now and UGH


----------



## Fantasia79

16 days, just missed it


----------



## Mr. Drauer

We just saw Aladdin today - we all definitely enjoyed it and my wife had numerous laugh out louds, especially with Aladdin and the first meeting with jasmine.  I thought the Speechless song was just a music video from Guy Ritchies past and didn’t fit at all.  Really liked Will Smith though.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Remodeled ABC Commissary Opens with Striking New Interior at Disney’s Hollywood Studios


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Track Installation Powers Through for TRON Lightcycle Power Run at the Magic Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Magic Kingdom 5/25/19 (Tomorrowland Updates, Castle Walkway Progress, Pirates Merch, and More!)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge “Landing 2019” Reusable Bags Spotted at Disneyland


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS, VIDEO: First Impressions of Custom-Built Lightsabers from Savi’s Workshop in Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disneyland, Disney World June Pin Releases Include IllumiNations Farewell, Attraction Anniversaries, Galaxy’s Edge, Spaceship Earth, and More


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Updaye*

PHOTOS: Construction Update on the MARVEL Themed Land at Walt Disney Studios Park


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“Aladdin” Makes Magic At The Box Office; “Avengers: Endgame” Nears $2.7 Billion


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Hollywood Studios 5/26/19 (Up! Pins Released, Star Wars Launch Bay Changes, and More!)


----------



## SJMajor67

I like the new look, but the only thing I think I would change would be the color of the quoted text in reply messages. The grey blends in too much with the background. The blue that was used in the previous version made it easy to distinguish.


----------



## afan

With the new board is there a way to mute things like on twitter?  I'm about to mute #galaxyedge on twitter and anything else that makes it pop up.  Not to avoid the spoilers but because I don't want to be inundated with it all because I just don't care.  I've read/seen enough about it as a non star wars fan and I don't need to see more until I see it in person sometime in the future


----------



## DarthGallifrey

TheMaxRebo said:


> So we saw Aladdin last night and overall I was not a fan.  I did like Naomi Scott as Jasmine and Will Smith did ok ... I think I just don't "get" these remakes - just feels like "empty calories"
> 
> I will say the rest of family really liked it - so thinking it is more of a "me problem".



I agree 100%.  There just isn't any heart in these remakes.  Its like... it's missing the Disney magic from the animated film.


----------



## rteetz

afan said:


> With the new board is there a way to mute things like on twitter?  I'm about to mute #galaxyedge on twitter and anything else that makes it pop up.  Not to avoid the spoilers but because I don't want to be inundated with it all because I just don't care.  I've read/seen enough about it as a non star wars fan and I don't need to see more until I see it in person sometime in the future


I don't believe so. 

Unfortunately I would suggest not visiting the boards as much this weekend as there will be a lot of posts about it.


----------



## afan

rteetz said:


> I don't believe so.
> 
> Unfortunately I would suggest not visiting the boards as much this weekend as there will be a lot of posts about it.



As I still want to keep up with the news etc that really shouldn't be the answer.  I can skip stufd with it in the title, but as with those that want to avoid spoilers before they see the land, we shouldn't have to skip this thread or other parts of the board.  I understand it's news but there's plenty of dedicated threads for the discussion.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Mika02 said:


> Hi Everyone welcome back
> 
> Just came to say Aladdin was Awesome. I think they did a great Job with the story (what they kept and what they changed) and Will Smith was amazing as the Genie.


We felt the same. Myself, DD24 and DD17 saw it this morning. Both my girls grew up with the original, but loved this one as well. 
I can't think of anyone who could play the genie after Robin Williams, but Will Smith does a fantastic job!! I found myself laughing out loud a few times.


----------



## rteetz

afan said:


> As I still want to keep up with the news etc that really shouldn't be the answer.  I can skip stufd with it in the title, but as with those that want to avoid spoilers before they see the land, we shouldn't have to skip this thread or other parts of the board.  I understand it's news but there's plenty of dedicated threads for the discussion.


It’s a tough situation. We’ve never really experienced anything like this. As far as photos and stuff that will be kept to the SWGE subforum but any news will be posted here as well.


----------



## afan

rteetz said:


> It’s a tough situation. We’ve never really experienced anything like this. As far as photos and stuff that will be kept to the SWGE subforum but any news will be posted here as well.



Not worried about the news but the pages of SW discussion that always goes on here any time it's brought up multiplying 10 fold.


----------



## rteetz

afan said:


> Not worried about the news but the pages of SW discussion that always goes on here any time it's brought up multiplying 10 fold.


Major discussion will be directed to the SWGE subforum. There will always be some discussion here. That is inevitable.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I saw Aladdin yesterday. I absolutely loved it, and think I even liked it more than the animated version. I always liked the movie, it just wasn't my favorite animated. I thought the movie did a great job fleshing out the characters and adding more story.

I appreciated that everything wasn't over CGI'ed. 

I liked Jasmine's character a lot better.

I thought Aladdin and the Genie were both good.

This is the first remake besides Dumbo that I've liked at all.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Major discussion will be directed to the SWGE subforum. There will always be some discussion here. That is inevitable.



Are you able to edit posts to put things in spoilers?  O know I will do my best to not have any "spoilers" out in the open of I post anything but obviously could slip up 

I have in the past posted the link to the SWGE subforum just so people who really only come to this thread see it ... Is that useful?

Like you say, some discussion is inevitable but just trying to think of things to minimize it


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Are you able to edit posts to put things in spoilers?  O know I will do my best to not have any "spoilers" out in the open of I post anything but obviously could slip up
> 
> I have in the past posted the link to the SWGE subforum just so people who really only come to this thread see it ... Is that useful?
> 
> Like you say, some discussion is inevitable but just trying to think of things to minimize it


Yes I can edit to add a spoiler tag. 

If discussion seems to be an issue I will post my usual warning to move discussion elsewhere. I will then remove posts if it continues.


----------



## rteetz

Wanted to tell everyone about a new feature called Bookmarks. On the upper right of a post you can click on what looks like a bookmark or ribbon. Then you can add a tag or message that saves that post. This is a great feature for trip planning and such. Helps to easily find posts. Then on your profile name next to "your account" it says bookmarks which will have all your bookmarks.


----------



## rteetz

Also photos are much easier to post now. The photos should resize when you upload them instead of you having to resize them so much!


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Animal Kingdom 5/26/19 (Celebrating “The Lion King”, Parking Lot Work, Anteater Bath Time, and More!)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Mickey and friends waffle wafer toppers coming to MK next month

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/micke...r-toppers-coming-to-magic-kingdom-next-month/


----------



## sachilles

I like the board upgrade, but it's a bit like a new car; I don't know where all the buttons are yet.


----------



## rteetz

Happy 2nd anniversary to Pandora: The World of Avatar!


----------



## JaxDad

sachilles said:


> I like the board upgrade, but it's a bit like a new car; I don't know where all the buttons are yet.


It’s fine with me, but it has made me go from portrait to landscape viewing on my phone to more easily navigate. Page numbers and bread crumbs are truncated or don’t show at all in portrait view on my iPhone XR.


----------



## TomServo27

The boards load so much faster now on my iPad. I actually was spending a lot less time on here because of that so I love the update so far.


----------



## afan

JaxDad said:


> It’s fine with me, but it has made me go from portrait to landscape viewing on my phone to more easily navigate. Page numbers and bread crumbs are truncated or don’t show at all in portrait view on my iPhone XR.



Thank you for that tip!  Not having the page numbers on my phone is a bit of a pain because I use thrm often.  While not ideal at least this will get me what I need.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Cast Member bus catches fire

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...sney-world-catches-fire-while-driving-sunday/


----------



## Ambehnke

JaxDad said:


> It’s fine with me, but it has made me go from portrait to landscape viewing on my phone to more easily navigate. Page numbers and bread crumbs are truncated or don’t show at all in portrait view on my iPhone XR.


Thanks for the tip! Works better for me in landscape too!


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Cast Member bus catches fire
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...sney-world-catches-fire-while-driving-sunday/


Based on what I’ve read this is a common occurrence. These buses apparently break down and catch fire all the time.


----------



## unbanshee

*Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge*

Not sure if this was already posted, but BlogMickey has a bunch of photos from inside Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/new-f...ueues-and-more-within-star-wars-galaxys-edge/


----------



## rteetz

unbanshee said:


> *Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge*
> 
> Not sure if this was already posted, but BlogMickey has a bunch of photos from inside Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/new-f...ueues-and-more-within-star-wars-galaxys-edge/


Those weren’t posted here but have all been posted on the SWGE subforum. They are within the Play Disney Parks app.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132908939165675520


----------



## JaxDad

rteetz said:


> Based on what I’ve read this is a common occurrence. These buses apparently break down and catch fire all the time.


I hope they never put the CM transportation people in charge of rides.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Based on what I’ve read this is a common occurrence. These buses apparently break down and catch fire all the time.



Point, Gondolas!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Just found a fun new feature since the upgrade - on the thread listing on a forum if you click on the small circle that shows your icon if you have posted in a thread, if you click on it it shows you how many times you have posted in that thread ... I am at 1,168 for this thread


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just found a fun new feature since the upgrade - on the thread listing on a forum if you click on the small circle that shows your icon if you have posted in a thread, if you click on it it shows you how many times you have posted in that thread ... I am at 1,168 for this thread


I’m just under 3000


----------



## jade1

TheMaxRebo said:


> Point, Gondolas!



Yea but at least you burn in air conditioned comfort.


----------



## saskdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just found a fun new feature since the upgrade - on the thread listing on a forum if you click on the small circle that shows your icon if you have posted in a thread, if you click on it it shows you how many times you have posted in that thread ... I am at 1,168 for this thread



Someone needs to get a life!


----------



## rteetz

May 2019 Rumor Round Up

https://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/disney-rumor-round-up-may-2019/


----------



## writerguyfl

JaxDad said:


> I hope they never put the CM transportation people in charge of rides.



Things might have changed.  (But, I doubt it.)  But, back when I was a Cast Member, the College Program (CP) buses were operated by a third-party company.  And it wasn't Mears Transportation (who runs Disney's Magical Express).

The CP buses often use Hotel Plaza Blvd.  That's where I usually stay, so I've seen them.  They look just as down-market and sad as when I was a Cast Member.

Not great for CP folks.  But, the good news for guests is that there's zero chance the people running those buses will ever be in charge of an attraction.


----------



## dina444444

Some pics from Disneyland over the weekend.

New times board, taken yesterday at approximately 12pm





Pixar Pals Structure (these are from Saturday, they were not working yesterday)


----------



## OKW Lover

writerguyfl said:


> Things might have changed. (But, I doubt it.) But, back when I was a Cast Member, the College Program (CP) buses were operated by a third-party company. And it wasn't Mears Transportation (who runs Disney's Magical Express).


Still true.  They recently changed providers.  Previously it was TransDev.  Not sure what the name of the new company is.
(Edited to correct the name)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Multiple Experience Option For FASTPASS Discontinued, Replacement FASTPASS With Tiers Goes Into Effect on Disneyland App


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Signature Puzzle Set Celebrates 60th Anniversary of Submarine Voyage, Monorail, and Matterhorn Bobsleds at Disneyland Resort


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Disneyland Park 5/27/19 (Main Street Refurbishment Updates, Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge Cast Preview, ETC.)


----------



## splash327

OKW Lover said:


> Still true.  They recently changed providers.  Previously it was Transstar.  Not sure what the name of the new company is.



It's now transdev.   My son is a cp but thankfully was not on the bus.  Several reports of the CPs getting points for being late too.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

Disneyland Update: And Then They Were DONE!


----------



## Cinderumbrella

Wow, turn phone to landscape and a whole new board seems to appear  Thanks for that tip! And I finally found the other reaction options (instead of just a like). So far I’m loving the upgrade!!


----------



## MommaBerd

JaxDad said:


> It’s fine with me, but it has made me go from portrait to landscape viewing on my phone to more easily navigate. Page numbers and bread crumbs are truncated or don’t show at all in portrait view on my iPhone XR.



One more “upvote” from me! It IS a whole new experience in landscape...although not my preferred way of viewing my phone, I reckon I’ll get used to it!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Welcome back everyone!


Looks familiar...


----------



## Firebird060

I miss the 24 Hr Magic Kingdom events that used to happen over Memorial Day weekend,  I wish they would bring it back.  Maybe for the 50th they will


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Food guide to H20 nights .... looks really good and sort of wish they had this type of food available all the time at the water parks (or, heck, quick service at any of the parks)

https://t.co/rnczqbjypQ?amp=1


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> That would be something. Last note was they were getting updates. Demolishing Soarin seems like a bold move.



The WDWNT report says they would expect Soarin' to stay, just have a separate entrance and not be part of a "pavillion", just a separate attraction


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Just an FYI, trying to avoid posting any details/spoilers here but saw an allergy-friendly menu posted for Docking Bay 7 in Galaxy's Edge

So for those impacted by this, they highlighted specific things that are gluten free, or egg free, or soy free, or tree-nut free, etc.


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> a complete demolishment just seems unlikely to me.



Its getting to the point of TOTSL  .....Trust only the shovels leaving.


----------



## Mal6586

mcd2745 said:


> So the Land and Seas pvailions would go, but Imagination stays?


Right, that's the most unbelievable part of the entire thing!


----------



## NoTime42

rteetz said:


> They would have to build some sort of facade building for that. I would imagine that would require downtime for the attraction. Not saying it won’t happen but a complete demolishment just seems unlikely to me. It’s not like innoventions where most of the building is empty.


Wow, it would be crazy to demo both pavilions, but.... they are kinda hopelessly outdated.
 I love the seas, but it has to be the darkest, least vibrant large aquarium in the world. And there’s nothing charming or inviting (besides the A/C) to eating at Sunshine Seasons. (Sunshine Seasons should kick Electric Umbrella out of their primo spot)...but don’t kill living with the land!

But on Google Maps, it doesn’t look too difficult to create an entry into Soarin to the right of Figment.


----------



## SteveDude

To bulldoze both pavilions seems like a lot. I could see them gutting the interiors and refreshing the exteriors at most but who knows; the scope of what they _want_ to do to Future World is huge so it might not be out of the realm of possibilities.

No matter what though, if Living With The Land is gone I will be outside the park on a soapbox with a picket sign protesting it anyway.


----------



## 916chipndale

This is up there with the Volcano hotel as most ridiculous rumor from that website.


----------



## OSUZorba

NoTime42 said:


> Wow, it would be crazy to demo both pavilions, but.... they are kinda hopelessly outdated.
> I love the seas, but it has to be the darkest, least vibrant large aquarium in the world. And there’s nothing charming or inviting (besides the A/C) to eating at Sunshine Seasons. (Sunshine Seasons should kick Electric Umbrella out of their primo spot)...but don’t kill living with the land!
> 
> But on Google Maps, it doesn’t look too difficult to create an entry into Soarin to the right of Figment.


I personally love eating at Sunshine Seasons. I agree about the seas being dark, though.


----------



## kristenabelle

SteveDude said:


> No matter what though, if Living With The Land is gone I will be outside the park on a soapbox with a picket sign protesting it anyway.



I'll join in. I'm also pathetically tearing up over the Manatees - I love visiting them on every trip, and it wouldn't be the same.


----------



## rteetz

916chipndale said:


> This is up there with the Volcano hotel as most ridiculous rumor from that website.


No, with everything going on with Epcot I wouldn’t say it’s ridiculous. It’s just something that is far down the line that could change several times before it actually happens. Epcot is undergoing a massive transformation.


----------



## tlmadden73

NoTime42 said:


> Wow, it would be crazy to demo both pavilions, but.... they are kinda hopelessly outdated.
> I love the seas, but it has to be the darkest, least vibrant large aquarium in the world. And there’s nothing charming or inviting (besides the A/C) to eating at Sunshine Seasons. (Sunshine Seasons should kick Electric Umbrella out of their primo spot)...but don’t kill living with the land!
> 
> But on Google Maps, it doesn’t look too difficult to create an entry into Soarin to the right of Figment.


The Seas was a great aquarium at one time, but in the decades since it opened, many local aquariums are bigger,better and way more educational than this pavilion. There isnt even that many animal exhibits in there. The main draw seems to be Turtle Talk and the Bruce the Shark room that kids climb in for the photo op.
It is just dark and dreary in there with a ride that is a glorified moving sidewalk to get in. I dont even count it as a ride.  Super short with a few video screens to look at? Talk about budget dark ride.

Tear it down. There is so much more you can do with the Nemo franchise .. just leave Nemo to AK (with its awesome puppet show). Put an aquarium in AK.


----------



## Farro

I hate the thought of losing Living With the Land. Hate it. I love that ride, it's so peaceful. One of my first memories of Epcot.

Don't leave me...


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> They would have to build some sort of facade building for that. I would imagine that would require downtime for the attraction. Not saying it won’t happen but a complete demolishment just seems unlikely to me. It’s not like innoventions where most of the building is empty.


Not to mention innoventions is a fraction of the size/complexity of these two pavilions. I’m highly skeptical on this one


----------



## The Pho

Also to add to my skepticism, Martin has confirmed that he knows of plans to refurbish both pavilions, not demolish them.   So I’m sticking with the miscommunicated Project Gemini resurfacing rumor.


----------



## scrappinginontario

I would like them to keep Soarin' while building updated versions of Living with the Land and The Seas building but I'm not sure that's the path they're taking.  I would miss Living with the Land even though portions of it are in great need of updating.  The green house portion still fascinates me even though we've ridden more times than I can count.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Pho said:


> Also to add to my skepticism, Martin has confirmed that he knows of plans to refurbish both pavilions, not demolish them.   So I’m sticking with the miscommunicated Project Gemini resurfacing rumor.



It seems like some of what they are doing, including elements of that concept art they showed at D23, leveraged elements of Project Gemini so I can see how things would get mixed up as to what is being leveraged and what is old plans and not going forward

(although I thought Project Gemini still had the Land pavilion, I just know it had the suspected Rain Forest rollercoaster going around it)


----------



## tlmadden73

Farro said:


> I hate the thought of losing Living With the Land. Hate it. I love that ride, it's so peaceful. One of my first memories of Epcot.
> 
> Don't leave me...


There is a lot of nostalgia associated with Epcot, the problem is that is all it is left in those pavilions especially. 
After fondly remembering this park and the rides from the 80s, we skipped it until my son was finally in elementary school. 

What did my kids like there the best? Frozen, Soaring, Test Track, Baymax M&G, Turtle Talk -- all things added since the 80s to spice up the park. I enjoyed Living with the Land and Imagination ride simply because of my memories, but I have to admit, they are pretty darn boring attractions now. 

The other problem with the park (that I remember) is the long hot walks between attractions. That wasnt so bad previously when there were more things to do inside the pavilions, now -- not so much. It tires out the family.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Still waiting on that paid FP thing, so I take the Epcot demolition with a salt MINE.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> There is a lot of nostalgia associated with Epcot, the problem is that is all it is left in those pavilions especially.
> After fondly remembering this park and the rides from the 80s, we skipped it until my son was finally in elementary school.
> 
> What did my kids like there the best? Frozen, Soaring, Test Track, Baymax M&G, Turtle Talk -- all things added since the 80s to spice up the park. I enjoyed Living with the Land and Imagination ride simply because of my memories, but I have to admit, they are pretty darn boring attractions now.
> 
> The other problem with the park (that I remember) is the long hot walks between attractions. That wasnt so bad previously when there were more things to do inside the pavilions, now -- not so much. It tires out the family.



Maybe that is why this rumor hits me so hard as it is nostalgia but also present day as Living with the Land is one of my entire family's favorite - including my kids.  It is one ride we do multiple times each trip

granted my kids are also the ones that request Carousel of Progress, so perhaps it is just us #RaisingThemRight


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disney cruiseline transitioning from spiral-bound travel books to new luggage tag mailer that will be a one pager with all the key info with the rest of the spiral-bound content now available only online

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ral-travel-booklet-to-new-luggage-tag-mailer/


----------



## Farro

tlmadden73 said:


> There is a lot of nostalgia associated with Epcot, the problem is that is all it is left in those pavilions especially.
> After fondly remembering this park and the rides from the 80s, we skipped it until my son was finally in elementary school.
> 
> What did my kids like there the best? Frozen, Soaring, Test Track, Baymax M&G, Turtle Talk -- all things added since the 80s to spice up the park. I enjoyed Living with the Land and Imagination ride simply because of my memories, but I have to admit, they are pretty darn boring attractions now.
> 
> The other problem with the park (that I remember) is the long hot walks between attractions. That wasnt so bad previously when there were more things to do inside the pavilions, now -- not so much. It tires out the family.




It's all about perspective.

In your opinion it's boring to you now, not to me.

It's nice your kids like those things, but, no offense, that doesn't matter to me.

I realize things change, it's fine. I can still be sad about it.


----------



## Iowamomof4

I skimmed through several posts so if someone else mentioned this and I didn't see it, I apologize.

Another reason I'm HIGHLY skeptical of the notion that The Land pavilion would be on the chopping block is that they JUST commissioned a new film for that one theater where Circle of Life used to play. Garden Grill? Sunshine Seasons? Soarin'? Living w/ the Land? All are among the more popular attractions and eating establishments in all of Epcot.


----------



## DOrlo

The living Sea rumor is so far out on the timeline that I'm confident it will change several times before 2024.  It definitely hits me hard though (if this comes true, it would replace the lose of Adventurer's Club as the worst closing).  I'm a huge underwater fan, I SCUBA dive in that tank every other vacation, I eat at the Coral Reef every vacation (my only mandatory dining spot each trip) and I wonder around the aquarium part several times each vacation too.  I will admit though, it is need of renovations.  Maybe they can build a brand new one next door, to include the coral reef restaurant.  My kids are 2 and 6 and they also love this place.  This year they'll finally be able to see me diving in it.  This is my favorite building on Disney property.  I'm hoping they don't demolish it but instead it turns out to be a renovation.  But only time will tell.


----------



## Firebird060

Honestly I would hate to see the Seas go,  but If they move the Aquatic animals to Animal Kingdom possibly put these out by Rafikis planet watch. With a more interactive elements and better tank, than I would be fine with it.  IF they kept Turtle Talk and replaced Finding Nemo with Crush Coaster, i think it would be a good change for EPCOT.    As for the Land Pavillion,  Keep the green house and yes redo the rest of the pavilion. You could easily keep soaring up and going and section off the rest of it while changing things around.   Living with the Land could get a major update replacement and still keep the green house portion of it.  Or honestly they could just Demo the Green House and rebuild it some where else on site.   I do agree though that this portion of EPCOT would prob be a better thematic fit for Animal Kingdom as there isnt much futureistic about hydroponics anymore.


----------



## DarthGallifrey

Farro said:


> It's all about perspective.
> 
> In your opinion it's boring to you now, not to me.
> 
> It's nice your kids like those things, but, no offense, that doesn't matter to me.
> 
> I realize things change, it's fine. I can still be sad about it.



I agree @Farro  EPCOT *should* be about nostalgia.  Its one of few things at WDW that honors what Walt envisioned for Orlando before he died and it will be sad to see them get rid of it for more flashy IPs.


----------



## umichigan10

DarthGallifrey said:


> I agree @Farro  EPCOT *should* be about nostalgia.  Its one of few things at WDW that honors what Walt envisioned for Orlando before he died and it will be sad to see them get rid of it for more flashy IPs.


I love the original vision of Epcot, but I also understand that the method of producing rides for corporations is pretty much dead. There’s a lot of interesting factors to that, but simply put because times change and it’s easier to market on the internet and such.

That being said, there’s ways to keep that idea of discovery instead of selling out to the new hot IP. Look at the project Gemini plans and see how they wanted to change it to “discoveryland”. While I’m glad some things from that plan didn’t happen, like gutting spaceship earth, pivoting to a related but different theme is what future world needs


----------



## rteetz

The rumors thread has been updated. Also we have a thread on the Seas/Land topic now. Lets direct that convo there please 

Rumor?  Seas and The Land closing?


----------



## OKW Lover

DarthGallifrey said:


> I agree @Farro  EPCOT *should* be about nostalgia.  Its one of few things at WDW that honors what Walt envisioned for Orlando before he died and it will be sad to see them get rid of it for more flashy IPs.


When EPCOT opened in 1982, Future World pavilions were designed with a yesterday, today and tomorrow story line.  It was not just about nostalgia, its about what is happening today and what could happen in the future.  

Walt's vision of EPCOT was total different from what was ultimately built, borrowing only the name.  You can see a model of what Walt envisioned when you ride the people mover at the MK and pass through Space Mountain.  There is none of that in the original EPCOT or the Epcot of today.  In fact, the Imagineers of the day have said that they really didn't know how to interpret Walt's ideas into a theme park.  (Marty Skylar wrote a book that covered a lot of their thinking at the time.)     

I'm also amused by how many people here complain about IP based attractions.  Yet, every time a new Disney movie comes out there are immediately questions on the boards about "Where can we find <fill in the blank> character/attraction in the parks?  Clearly IP has a huge impact on them park development.


----------



## rteetz

OKW Lover said:


> When EPCOT opened in 1982, Future World pavilions were designed with a yesterday, today and tomorrow story line.  It was not just about nostalgia, its about what is happening today and what could happen in the future.
> 
> Walt's vision of EPCOT was total different from what was ultimately built, borrowing only the name.  You can see a model of what Walt envisioned when you ride the people mover at the MK and pass through Space Mountain.  There is none of that in the original EPCOT or the Epcot of today.  In fact, the Imagineers of the day have said that they really didn't know how to interpret Walt's ideas into a theme park.  (Marty Skylar wrote a book that covered a lot of their thinking at the time.)
> 
> I'm also amused by how many people here complain about IP based attractions.  Yet, every time a new Disney movie comes out there are immediately questions on the boards about "Where can we find <fill in the blank> character/attraction in the parks?  Clearly IP has a huge impact on them park development.


I would say the Epcot (1982) that was built was not built with the intention of being a character infused park. Sure some do work like Finding Nemo in the Seas or Remy in France. However then there are clearly stretches like Guardians. Epcot's overall feel/theme has changed a lot in recent years.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.wdwmagic.com/shopping/f...19-filthy-rich-at-disney-springs-to-close.htm


----------



## MissGina5

SteveDude said:


> To bulldoze both pavilions seems like a lot. I could see them gutting the interiors and refreshing the exteriors at most but who knows; the scope of what they _want_ to do to Future World is huge so it might not be out of the realm of possibilities.
> 
> No matter what though, if Living With The Land is gone I will be outside the park on a soapbox with a picket sign protesting it anyway.


well but also what are they going to do with all of the fish????????


----------



## The Pho

MissGina5 said:


> well but also what are they going to do with all of the fish????????


They are opening a new restaurant in Japan...


----------



## Spotpkt

MissGina5 said:


> well but also what are they going to do with all of the fish????????


Citrico's


----------



## OKW Lover

rteetz said:


> I would say the Epcot (1982) that was built was not built with the intention of being a character infused park.


True.  In fact, in the early days of EPCOT the only place you would find a character was on the survey markers and the drains in the water fountains.  It stayed that way for years before everybody asking for character interactions there.  


rteetz said:


> Epcot's overall feel/theme has changed a lot in recent years.


Without a doubt.


----------



## rteetz

*News

Disney and Points of Light Launch National Search for Volunteer Family of the Year*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Check Out the New Features on Disney Cruise Line’s Navigator App*


----------



## scrappinginontario

I'm not sure about location, timelines etc. BUT, is there a possibility that they would look to put the proposed new Epcot resort where those 2 buildings are currently located?  They're right by the monorail so it might work.

Just questioning out loud......


----------



## rteetz

*News*

VIDEO: Meet Forky In This New Clip From “Toy Story 4”; Tickets Are Now On Sale!


----------



## DarthGallifrey

OKW Lover said:


> When EPCOT opened in 1982, Future World pavilions were designed with a yesterday, today and tomorrow story line.  It was not just about nostalgia, its about what is happening today and what could happen in the future.
> 
> Walt's vision of EPCOT was total different from what was ultimately built, borrowing only the name.  You can see a model of what Walt envisioned when you ride the people mover at the MK and pass through Space Mountain.  There is none of that in the original EPCOT or the Epcot of today.  In fact, the Imagineers of the day have said that they really didn't know how to interpret Walt's ideas into a theme park.  (Marty Skylar wrote a book that covered a lot of their thinking at the time.)
> 
> I'm also amused by how many people here complain about IP based attractions.  Yet, every time a new Disney movie comes out there are immediately questions on the boards about "Where can we find <fill in the blank> character/attraction in the parks?  Clearly IP has a huge impact on them park development.



The World Showcase and a central hub for science and learning was part of Walt's original concept.  I have watched the video of him talking about it a million times.  It is not an exact copy of what he wanted but it honors his vision more so than adding a rat ride to Paris or putting GotG in Futureworld because Peter Quill went to EPCOT as a kid.  

I have no issue with IPs in general and understand that they sell park tickets.  But EPCOT should not be for IPs.  Sure, updates are needed.  Times change.  I get all of that.  You can do that without homogenizing all the parks to be the same format of IP land.  

But at least I was able to amuse you.


----------



## OKW Lover

DarthGallifrey said:


> I have no issue with IPs in general and understand that they sell park tickets. But EPCOT should not be for IPs. Sure, updates are needed. Times change. I get all of that. You can do that without homogenizing all the parks to be the same format of IP land.
> 
> But at least I was able to amuse you.


I always enjoy being amused.  

My comment about IP was a general one, not necessarily directed at any one person on this thread. However, having said that I wonder why "Epcot should not be for IPs".  Would that apply to other parks?  Like Animal Kingdom?  Surely IPs are appropriate at DHS?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I would say the Epcot (1982) that was built was not built with the intention of being a character infused park. Sure some do work like Finding Nemo in the Seas or Remy in France. However then there are clearly stretches like Guardians. Epcot's overall feel/theme has changed a lot in recent years.



though that was at least partly because they were afraid that if they had Mickey and friends in EPCOT that people wouldn't bother going to the Magic Kingdom anymore .... obviously that is not an issue and if they knew that then perhaps day 1 of EPCOT wouldn't have been IP free


----------



## jade1

As for EPCOT, "we" would rarely visit if it were like the old days.

TT and Soarin helped a lot (as will RAT and GotG).

But the festivals are the real reason we keep going so much. Even last week in the evenings it was great trying some new foods ect.


----------



## jade1

By the way, 500 pages in 5 months? 1K is in the bag.


----------



## intertile

tlmadden73 said:


> The Seas was a great aquarium at one time, but in the decades since it opened, many local aquariums are bigger,better and way more educational than this pavilion. There isnt even that many animal exhibits in there. The main draw seems to be Turtle Talk and the Bruce the Shark room that kids climb in for the photo op.
> It is just dark and dreary in there with a ride that is a glorified moving sidewalk to get in. I dont even count it as a ride.  Super short with a few video screens to look at? Talk about budget dark ride.
> 
> Tear it down. There is so much more you can do with the Nemo franchise .. just leave Nemo to AK (with its awesome puppet show). Put an aquarium in AK.


Living Seas is the second largest aquarium in the USA, and 7th largest in the world.  Not small by sense.
I agree the pavilion is tired, but the aquarium itself is awesome.  Scuba dived there in February, and was amazed at how many animals are in there.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-star-wars-galaxys-edge-at-disneyland-resort/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-star-wars-galaxys-edge-at-disneyland-resort/



I posted separately in the dedicated thread but thought #9 is really interesting that they state guests in line for Smuggler's Run will have access to snacks and restroom breaks


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> I posted separately in the dedicated thread but thought #9 is really interesting that they state guests in line for Smuggler's Run will have access to snacks and restroom breaks




Yes I think it’s awesome.


----------



## OSUZorba

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disney cruiseline transitioning from spiral-bound travel books to new luggage tag mailer that will be a one pager with all the key info with the rest of the spiral-bound content now available only online
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ral-travel-booklet-to-new-luggage-tag-mailer/


Charge luxury prices, deliver common service. I didn't mind when RCL did similar, but at DCL's prices no cost cutting should be tolerated.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

OSUZorba said:


> Charge luxury prices, deliver common service. I didn't mind when RCL did similar, but at DCL's prices no cost cutting should be tolerated.


But...but...but...”We are trying to save the environment.”


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> I posted separately in the dedicated thread but thought #9 is really interesting that they state guests in line for Smuggler's Run will have access to snacks and restroom breaks


I don't remember about bathroom breaks but I know over at Universal for at least Hogwart's Express from time to time they have snack carts open.

Good to hear about the attraction for Star Wars though having it and bathroom access (which personally I think is the more important part lol).


----------



## splash327

jade1 said:


> By the way, 500 pages in 5 months? 1K is in the bag.



And Galaxies edge isn't open yet...


----------



## OSUZorba

jade1 said:


> By the way, 500 pages in 5 months? 1K is in the bag.


Nearly half the posts are from two users though, so does it really count?


----------



## rteetz

OSUZorba said:


> Nearly half the posts are from two users though, so does it really count?


Pages and messages don't matter to me. Views are what I like.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Orlando Area Elementary Students Perform at Walt Disney Theater for Disney Musicals in Schools Program


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Samsung and Disney Debut Disney-Themed Wallpapers for the Galaxy S10


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Premiere Date Announced for Final Season of Marvel’s “Jessica Jones” on Netflix


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Video from the Anaheim Police on dealing with the opening of Galaxy's Edge

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10156409702676134&id=92994316133


----------



## Ambehnke

OSUZorba said:


> Nearly half the posts are from two users though, so does it really count?


Since most of our news/rumors are posted by the same 1 to 3 people I’d say that’s fair.


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

TheMaxRebo said:


> Video from the Anaheim Police on dealing with the opening of Galaxy's Edge
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10156409702676134&id=92994316133


This is adorable!  Hopefully all goes as smoothly as possible.  Can’t wait for reports beginning tonight!!!


----------



## Firebird060

TheMaxRebo said:


> Video from the Anaheim Police on dealing with the opening of Galaxy's Edge
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10156409702676134&id=92994316133


I love the production team that the Anaheim Police Department has.  Funny video


----------



## SJMajor67

rteetz said:


> Pages and messages don't matter to me. Views are what I like.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

2xcited2sleep said:


> This is adorable!  Hopefully all goes as smoothly as possible.  Can’t wait for reports beginning tonight!!!





Firebird060 said:


> I love the production team that the Anaheim Police Department has.  Funny video



I agree - I think it was fun ... though part of me was thinking when they were going over the "Traffic monitoring center" that they are going to monitor it is be like "yup, lots of traffic everywhere" - not sure what the plan is to ease that when there are cars everywhere


----------



## bookbabe626

TheMaxRebo said:


> I agree - I think it was fun ... though part of me was thinking when they were going over the "Traffic monitoring center" that they are going to monitor it is be like "yup, lots of traffic everywhere" - not sure what the plan is to ease that when there are cars everywhere



Usually, those centres have control over things like timing of traffic lights, so I could see them adjusting lights, lengthening advanced greens maybe?  They could also monitor for accidents and get tow trucks on scene to clear them faster, or change lights (and/or alert the traffic cops) to redirect traffic onto other routes.  I can definitely see it being useful.


----------



## DarthGallifrey

OKW Lover said:


> I always enjoy being amused.
> 
> My comment about IP was a general one, not necessarily directed at any one person on this thread. However, having said that I wonder why "Epcot should not be for IPs".  Would that apply to other parks?  Like Animal Kingdom?  Surely IPs are appropriate at DHS?



HWS is the best suited for IPs and MK has pretty much had them from day one.  Sleeping Beauty Castle was the focal point at DLR before the movie even released.  

AK im on the fence.  As long as they work into the vision they don't bother me there.  But if its just Lion King dark ride because Lion King, I think that is a poor choice.  

EPCOT should continue to be about science, innovation, and culture.  I think IPs in EPCOT just water down what it is supposed to be.  Maelstrom was great because it was Nordic folklore now it's just Frozen which has next to nothing to actually do with Norway.  With what they are proposing and the GotG ride they are building it's hard to tell the difference between Tomorrowland and Future World now which, for me, is disappointing.


----------



## Firebird060

I think the real part of that was them asking people who dont have to be Near Disneyland to stay away.   I would like to see a news chopper coverage of the Area on opening day, both so I can see the madness and to be happy to be very much no where near it at that time.  As my wife said to me today. "As much as I am excited for this they would have to pay me alot of money to try and be there at opening"  I suspect that even with all that Disney has done to try and control this opening, there are going to be tons of people there just hopping that Disney will let them in even if they dont have a reservation to get in which in itself will be madness.  I wonder if DL will reach capacity and at what time they do.


----------



## SteveDude

Epcot is a huge park with a ton of offerings, even more so during the many festival seasons. At the moment they only have three IP attractions and one of them is basically just Donald (I also think any of the "core five" deserve a welcome home in any of the parks regardless of it going against any sort of "vision" a park tried to project almost 50 years ago).

Yeah Epcot is adding more IP but who cares, the amount of the non-IP offerings greatly outweigh it. Plus, who's to say the GotG attraction won't be a learning opportunity like the Energy Adventure was? The chances might be slim but we also know basically nothing about the ride other than its a roller coaster.


----------



## jade1

OSUZorba said:


> Nearly half the posts are from two users though, so does it really count?



Yea good point. Sometimes I think we think we are a bigger sample than we really are, quite insignificant really. But others loss.

I spread the word when I can, such great info.


----------



## DarthGallifrey

SteveDude said:


> Epcot is a huge park with a ton of offerings, even more so during the many festival seasons. At the moment they only have three IP attractions and one of them is basically just Donald (I also think any of the "core five" deserve a welcome home in any of the parks regardless of it going against any sort of "vision" a park tried to project almost 50 years ago).
> 
> Yeah Epcot is adding more IP but who cares, the amount of the non-IP offerings greatly outweigh it. Plus, who's to say the GotG attraction won't be a learning opportunity like the Energy Adventure was? The chances might be slim but we also know basically nothing about the ride other than its a roller coaster.



I agree 100% about the core five and they work them into the festival themes and have characters in different outfits to fit in with where the meet and greets are.  Thats fine.  But putting an MCU property in Future World makes no sense to me.  Why not Tomorrowland?  Or HWS?  And why does every country need an IP themed ride?  Frozen is not educational at all and they reskinned something that was actually a cute look at Nordic folklore.  Ratatouille is not an educational ride and a rat running out cooking as nothing to do with French culture other than there is cooking which is really stretching it.  

We disagree and that's fine.  At the end of the day I am never going to be happy about IPs at EPCOT because I think it spits in the face of what Walt wanted and what EPCOT is supposed to be.  It's Disney going for cheap money grabs.


----------



## mikeamizzle

TheMaxRebo said:


> I agree - I think it was fun ... though part of me was thinking when they were going over the "Traffic monitoring center" that they are going to monitor it is be like "yup, lots of traffic everywhere" - not sure what the plan is to ease that when there are cars everywhere



I noticed that too lol... Also noticed that SF banned facial recognition tech. this month, and the California state senate is considering doing the same. Scary.

edit/
If they actually do use it primarily to improve traffic flows by manually operating lights, then kudos..


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney guest reportedly suffer brain injury after bird attack

https://nypost.com/2019/05/29/disney-guest-suffered-traumatic-brain-injury-after-bird-attack-suit/


----------



## rteetz

Here is the link for the DPB post for the live stream tonight

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...land-park-reopens-with-stunning-enhancements/


----------



## SG131

DarthGallifrey said:


> I agree 100% about the core five and they work them into the festival themes and have characters in different outfits to fit in with where the meet and greets are.  Thats fine.  But putting an MCU property in Future World makes no sense to me.  Why not Tomorrowland?  Or HWS?  And why does every country need an IP themed ride?  Frozen is not educational at all and they reskinned something that was actually a cute look at Nordic folklore.  Ratatouille is not an educational ride and a rat running out cooking as nothing to do with French culture other than there is cooking which is really stretching it.
> 
> We disagree and that's fine.  At the end of the day I am never going to be happy about IPs at EPCOT because I think it spits in the face of what Walt wanted and what EPCOT is supposed to be.  It's Disney going for cheap money grabs.


Personally, I loved the old Norway ride and was sad to see it go. But that used to be a walk-on and frozen is now a 45+ min wait daily so it seems like the change has been favorable with the masses, regardless of what us die hard fans think.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News*

Reportedly the old corn dog nuggets have returned to Casey's! So we can all rejoice lol.


----------



## YesterDark

DarthGallifrey said:


> We disagree and that's fine.  At the end of the day I am never going to be happy about IPs at EPCOT because I think it spits in the face of what Walt wanted and what EPCOT is supposed to be.  It's Disney going for cheap money grabs.



Not sure I agree with this language. 

First, Walt's original vision would never have survived even if they decided to build a fully functional city with manufacturing and research areas. Epcot is for a world that didn't know what the internet, social media and smart phones were part of. More and more companies are moving to having employees working remotely with automation inside factories.  Why would companies move research facilities to a crowded Orlando area where you have theme parks? They would totally be missing out on various tax benefits of being in different states around the country.

The original vision would never have survived, much like any indoor mall in the age of Amazon.

I always skeptical of anyone who says "what Walt wanted..." He was a creative force and it's impossible how he would have reacted to the innovation of the last 50 years.

Now to your second point of cheap money grabs, nothing about the rides and attractions and restaurants being added to Epcot is cheap. The Walt Disney Company has always been about making money, let's not forget that. If Walt's brother Roy was not around to constantly remind Walt about that, we may never of had any of the parks.

I'd suggest listening to Connecting with Walt. They do an excellent job of describing not just the creative innovations developed by Disney, but also the business planning that had to be performed by both brothers to become successful after many failures.

Also, just take a look at the attendance numbers of the parks. Epcot will most likely be in last place this time next year.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

ABC Commissary reopens with a new look


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Island H2O Live! water park opening for preview days starting June 5


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney guest reportedly suffer brain injury after bird attack
> 
> https://nypost.com/2019/05/29/disney-guest-suffered-traumatic-brain-injury-after-bird-attack-suit/


Maybe this is just hypocritical of me, but I view this as being completely different than the alligator attack and don't think Disney should have any liability here. The only exception I could see is if they knew a nesting bird had a history of being aggressive and they didn't block off that part of the path. At a company I used to work for we'd get nesting geese in the parking lot and they'd have to block off chunks of the parking lot because the geese would attack you. 

Funny story, one day a guy who had just bought a new black Porsche parked in the very back of the lot to avoid getting door dings. Apparently a goose saw its own reflection in the car and decided to defend his territory. It attacked that car for a long time and really messed up the paint.


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney guest reportedly suffer brain injury after bird attack
> 
> https://nypost.com/2019/05/29/disney-guest-suffered-traumatic-brain-injury-after-bird-attack-suit/



What a great picture they used of the Magic Kingdom...


----------



## rteetz

Moliphino said:


> What a great picture they used of the Magic Kingdom...


That was my first thought as well.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

First Look at Pixar's Onward

https://people.com/movies/chris-pra...w_twitter_peoplemag&__twitter_impression=true


----------



## firefly_ris

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> ABC Commissary reopens with a new look



I don't think I've ever been in there, but I think the refurb looks pretty good. I'm digging the deco rug.


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Reportedly the old corn dog nuggets have returned to Casey's! So we can all rejoice lol.



They had no clue the uproar they were going to cause with that move. LOL

I think when they saw the video Craig and Ryno did that was the turning point.


----------



## jade1

saskdw said:


> They had no clue the uproar they were going to cause with that move. LOL
> 
> I think when they saw the video Craig and Ryno did that was the turning point.



Honestly I meant to try the chicken, hot dogs ain't happening-no matter what its wrapped in.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Three Bridges Bar & Grill and Dahlia Lounge to Open This Summer at Disney’s Coronado Springs Resort


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Mobile Order Service Coming Soon to Select Walt Disney World Resort Hotels


It's been reported that this is now available at Pop!!  Is there anyone who can post pictures of the menu offerings as I've heard it's not the entire menu...which makes sense.

TIA!


----------



## DarthGallifrey

YesterDark said:


> Not sure I agree with this language.
> 
> First, Walt's original vision would never have survived even if they decided to build a fully functional city with manufacturing and research areas. Epcot is for a world that didn't know what the internet, social media and smart phones were part of. More and more companies are moving to having employees working remotely with automation inside factories.  Why would companies move research facilities to a crowded Orlando area where you have theme parks? They would totally be missing out on various tax benefits of being in different states around the country.
> 
> The original vision would never have survived, much like any indoor mall in the age of Amazon.
> 
> I always skeptical of anyone who says "what Walt wanted..." He was a creative force and it's impossible how he would have reacted to the innovation of the last 50 years.
> 
> Now to your second point of cheap money grabs, nothing about the rides and attractions and restaurants being added to Epcot is cheap. The Walt Disney Company has always been about making money, let's not forget that. If Walt's brother Roy was not around to constantly remind Walt about that, we may never of had any of the parks.
> 
> I'd suggest listening to Connecting with Walt. They do an excellent job of describing not just the creative innovations developed by Disney, but also the business planning that had to be performed by both brothers to become successful after many failures.
> 
> Also, just take a look at the attendance numbers of the parks. Epcot will most likely be in last place this time next year.



I'm not suggesting that EPCOT should be THE EPCOT that Walt wanted but it was always intended to be a place of learning over a place of entertainment.  It is possible to stay true to what Walt envisioned and what was built in 1982 while still growing and changing with the times.  Advances in technology doesn't translate to slapping an IP skin on a ride that was already there.  That is, imo, a cheap money grab.  The minute they start putting IPs on everything in the World Showcase it is now Fantasyland.  Guardians in Futureworld makes it more like Tomorrowland.  So basically, imo, EPCOT is just becoming MK v2.  

I get that attendance at EPCOT is not as high as the other parks but there are other ways to get crowds there and not every park needs to have the attendance that MK does.  It's also important to note that the other 3 parks have been updated more than EPCOT so of course more people are going to gravitate towards the newer stuff they haven't experienced yet.  EPCOT needs to be updated. I don't disagree with that.  It's the 'how' that I do necessarily agree with.  

Expand World Showcase.  Grow the existing pavilions and add new countries.  Work in more vegetation/trees etc to EPCOT to make it less of a concrete jungle.  Make Living With a Land its own building that includes a huge interactive walk through green house.  Update Spaceship Earth to include stuff past the PC.  Put mobile phones and the internet in there etc.  Hell, if Iger is so bent on IPs even a Wreck it Ralph ride where you go into the internet and learn about data, and the ride could even get faster as you get into more modern internet speeds.  There are ways to do both.  But EPCOT should not be about thrills and cartoons.

And thank you for the recommendation.  I have listened to Connecting With Walt and greatly enjoyed it.


----------



## BorderTenny

Moliphino said:


> What a great picture they used of the Magic Kingdom...


Also, I'm 99% certain that the unidentified bird wasn't a brown pelican.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jade1 said:


> Honestly I meant to try the chicken, hot dogs ain't happening-no matter what its wrapped in.



I actually thought it would be nice if they had both options on the menu - traditional and chicken


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DarthGallifrey said:


> I'm not suggesting that EPCOT should be THE EPCOT that Walt wanted but it was always intended to be a place of learning over a place of entertainment.  It is possible to stay true to what Walt envisioned and what was built in 1982 while still growing and changing with the times.  Advances in technology doesn't translate to slapping an IP skin on a ride that was already there.  That is, imo, a cheap money grab.  The minute they start putting IPs on everything in the World Showcase it is now Fantasyland.  Guardians in Futureworld makes it more like Tomorrowland.  So basically, imo, EPCOT is just becoming MK v2.
> 
> I get that attendance at EPCOT is not as high as the other parks but there are other ways to get crowds there and not every park needs to have the attendance that MK does.  It's also important to note that the other 3 parks have been updated more than EPCOT so of course more people are going to gravitate towards the newer stuff they haven't experienced yet.  EPCOT needs to be updated. I don't disagree with that.  It's the 'how' that I do necessarily agree with.
> 
> Expand World Showcase.  Grow the existing pavilions and add new countries.  Work in more vegetation/trees etc to EPCOT to make it less of a concrete jungle.  Make Living With a Land its own building that includes a huge interactive walk through green house.  Update Spaceship Earth to include stuff past the PC.  Put mobile phones and the internet in there etc.  Hell, if Iger is so bent on IPs even a Wreck it Ralph ride where you go into the internet and learn about data, and the ride could even get faster as you get into more modern internet speeds.  There are ways to do both.  But EPCOT should not be about thrills and cartoons.
> 
> And thank you for the recommendation.  I have listened to Connecting With Walt and greatly enjoyed it.



My biggest thing is I don't want 4 parks that feel the same - I want each to have it's own identity.  But I think IP can still be incorporated in EPCOT and it retain it's own identity.  I think we are on the same page when you say "There are ways to do both" and that is what I want as well.  Though, I think more than "learning" I see EPCOT about "Discovery and awakening that curiosity in people" and IP can be used to draw people in.   

Even with adding Frozen I appreciate that they due replicate traditional Nowegian architecture in the Summerhaus they built for the meet and greet ... and since Frozen came out they have offered Aventures By Disney to Norway and that part of the world, so i think it can stir curiosity (would be ideal if Frozen took place in Norway vs fictional Arrendale, but whatever)

In the end, I think most of us want the same thing - something that still feels like EPCOT and what it was originally created for, but also understand the model it was built with (namely sponsors) doesn't really work anymore and they need to use it to market "Disney" more if, in effect, Disney is the main sponsor now

Ok, probably discussed this enough in this thread - but I think the future of EPCOT is something very important to WDW and something I am very interested in


----------



## OKW Lover

DarthGallifrey said:


> I get that attendance at EPCOT is not as high as the other parks


IIRC, Epcot attendance is second only to the MK.


----------



## mikeamizzle

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> First Look at Pixar's Onward
> 
> https://people.com/movies/chris-pra...w_twitter_peoplemag&__twitter_impression=true



Ok, its just two screenshots, but I'm a bit disappointed with this art style. Very generic.


----------



## crazy4wdw

New Flamingo Crossings Hotel Goes Vertical Near Walt Disney World


----------



## The Pho

OKW Lover said:


> IIRC, Epcot attendance is second only to the MK.


Animal Kingdom drew 1.3 million more than Epcot last year.   MGM is still 4th but Star Wars will fix that since it’s only 1.2 million behind, depending on its effect over only 1/3 of the year.   Next year Epcot will likely be 4th for Disney World, if not this year.


----------



## OKW Lover

The Pho said:


> Animal Kingdom drew 1.3 million more than Epcot last year.


Ahh, obviously my memory isn't as good as I thought.  Thanks for the correction.


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Reportedly the old corn dog nuggets have returned to Casey's! So we can all rejoice lol.



Now we just need to get them to bring back the Pork Shank from Gaston's Tavern.


----------



## mikeamizzle

OKW Lover said:


> Ahh, obviously my memory isn't as good as I thought.  Thanks for the correction.



To be fair I think you were correct (according to 2017 numbers which were the most recent we had) until the release of the TEA AECOM report for 2018 which was just this past week.


----------



## OKW Lover

crazy4wdw said:


> New Flamingo Crossings Hotel Goes Vertical Near Walt Disney World


I live fairly close to this area and its interesting to see its development.  One drawback right now is that other than the hotels there is really nothing out there.  To get to anything (restaurants, groceries, etc) guests staying out there will either have to go to Disney property or drive to Kissimmee or Winter Garden.  Not a significant problem if you have a car, but still something to consider.


----------



## SG131

TheMaxRebo said:


> I actually thought it would be nice if they had both options on the menu - traditional and chicken


You say that now, not having tried the “chicken!” After having a bite you may have felt differently!!


----------



## Firebird060

What I would like to see in Norway, is not the same artist there every other weekend selling his stuff.  I love when they do festivals of the Arts and bring in tons of artists.   Now in saying that, I understand Mr Dotson  prob lives close to the Parks since he is there every two weeks for 3 days straight, but a little switch out now and then isnt  bad.  It also takes up alot of space leaving the Frozen ride, in Puffins Roost


----------



## Bay Max

mikepizzo said:


> Now we just need to get them to bring back the Pork Shank from Gaston's Tavern.


----------



## DarthGallifrey

TheMaxRebo said:


> My biggest thing is I don't want 4 parks that feel the same - I want each to have it's own identity.  But I think IP can still be incorporated in EPCOT and it retain it's own identity.  I think we are on the same page when you say "There are ways to do both" and that is what I want as well.  Though, I think more than "learning" I see EPCOT about "Discovery and awakening that curiosity in people" and IP can be used to draw people in.
> 
> Even with adding Frozen I appreciate that they due replicate traditional Nowegian architecture in the Summerhaus they built for the meet and greet ... and since Frozen came out they have offered Aventures By Disney to Norway and that part of the world, so i think it can stir curiosity (would be ideal if Frozen took place in Norway vs fictional Arrendale, but whatever)
> 
> In the end, I think most of us want the same thing - something that still feels like EPCOT and what it was originally created for, but also understand the model it was built with (namely sponsors) doesn't really work anymore and they need to use it to market "Disney" more if, in effect, Disney is the main sponsor now
> 
> Ok, probably discussed this enough in this thread - but I think the future of EPCOT is something very important to WDW and something I am very interested in



Agreed.


----------



## PolyRob

OKW Lover said:


> The link doesn't work.


Hmm sorry.

It seems the source it being removed by the Dis. I thought it was ok to share from this website because I've definitely read plenty of stuff here from the same source. Sorry if thats not the case!


----------



## SG131

I can understand from Disney’s perspective why they would want to move it to more expensive and more in demand character dining. But I’ll miss it.


----------



## rteetz

PolyRob said:


> Hmm sorry.
> 
> It seems the source it being removed by the Dis. I thought it was ok to share from this website because I've definitely read plenty of stuff here from the same source. Sorry if thats not the case!


There was a change and this site is no longer allowed.


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> There was a change and this site is no longer allowed.


Sorry about that!!

Is there an updated post or place to see what sources are currently approved?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SG131 said:


> You say that now, not having tried the “chicken!” After having a bite you may have felt differently!!



well, it was more as an option for those who don't eat pork (or what they percieve/expect to be pork).  For example, my wife doesn't eat pork but will eat chicken sausages (as long as not in a pork casing)


----------



## rteetz

PolyRob said:


> Sorry about that!!
> 
> Is there an updated post or place to see what sources are currently approved?


Not at this time.


----------



## YesterDark

OKW Lover said:


> IIRC, Epcot attendance is second only to the MK.



MK 20.9M 2% growth
AK 13.8M 10% growth
EP 12.5M 2% growth
HS 11.3M 5% growth

I can't imagine what HS will hit with Star Wars opening. We'll have to wait 2 years for a full year of growth numbers like we just had with Pandora. I'm willing to bet Epcot will be 4th unless AK drops off a lot.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

YesterDark said:


> MK 20.9M 2% growth
> AK 13.8M 10% growth
> EP 12.5M 2% growth
> HS 11.3M 5% growth
> 
> I can't imagine what HS will hit with Star Wars opening. We'll have to wait 2 years for a full year of growth numbers like we just had with Pandora. I'm willing to bet Epcot will be 4th unless AK drops off a lot.


Do we think Disneyland will pass Magic Kingdom with Star Wars going in that park? Just curious...


----------



## Goofy2015

These Disney rumors are throwing punches and misses lately with The Land, The Seas, and Incredibles at the Contemporary.


----------



## YesterDark

TheMaxRebo said:


> My biggest thing is I don't want 4 parks that feel the same - I want each to have it's own identity.  But I think IP can still be incorporated in EPCOT and it retain it's own identity.  I think we are on the same page when you say "There are ways to do both" and that is what I want as well.  Though, I think more than "learning" I see EPCOT about "Discovery and awakening that curiosity in people" and IP can be used to draw people in.
> 
> Even with adding Frozen I appreciate that they due replicate traditional Nowegian architecture in the Summerhaus they built for the meet and greet ... and since Frozen came out they have offered Aventures By Disney to Norway and that part of the world, so i think it can stir curiosity (would be ideal if Frozen took place in Norway vs fictional Arrendale, but whatever)
> 
> In the end, I think most of us want the same thing - something that still feels like EPCOT and what it was originally created for, but also understand the model it was built with (namely sponsors) doesn't really work anymore and they need to use it to market "Disney" more if, in effect, Disney is the main sponsor now
> 
> Ok, probably discussed this enough in this thread - but I think the future of EPCOT is something very important to WDW and something I am very interested in



I feel guilty continuing this discussion in this thread, so I'll make this my last post.

I agree with this. Epcot can be park of exploration, history and learning about different cultures. You can build pavilions that discuss the Land, the Sea, Space but you can also make it fun. I'm ok with @DarthGallifrey response regarding updating. But I think we need to stop thinking about "What Walt would have wanted in the 1960s" and if you have to include Walt's passions and ethos in your decision making, you (the general you) should probably ask yourself "What would Walt have wanted in 2019?" 

Personally, if I had to guess, I don't think Walt would have wanted static displays of old technology. He would have seen how fast ideas, information, news and technology is developing in the last 5-10 years and create a dynamic land that could display information, entertainment and culture in the current age.

If you want to take continue this conversation, @ me in the Land and Seas rumor thread!


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Do we think Disneyland will pass Magic Kingdom with Star Wars going in that park? Just curious...


Maybe for 2019 but long term I don't think so.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> There was a change and this site is no longer allowed.



What site is no longer allowed? If you cant say, I understand. I just don't want to post links to banned sites.


----------



## YesterDark

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Do we think Disneyland will pass Magic Kingdom with Star Wars going in that park? Just curious...



No. They would have to pick up 2M people, and both parks grew by 2%. But you never know.


----------



## SteveDude

Well done to whoever spearheaded the redesign for the ABC Commissary by actually making it an inviting place to sit down for a meal. Dang.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

YesterDark said:


> MK 20.9M 2% growth
> AK 13.8M 10% growth
> EP 12.5M 2% growth
> HS 11.3M 5% growth
> 
> I can't imagine what HS will hit with Star Wars opening. We'll have to wait 2 years for a full year of growth numbers like we just had with Pandora. I'm willing to bet Epcot will be 4th unless AK drops off a lot.





AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Do we think Disneyland will pass Magic Kingdom with Star Wars going in that park? Just curious...



here is my predictions that I posted in the dedicated thread.   I assumed double the impact of Pandora for DLR and 1.75x Pandora for DHS 9and then weighted for what % open for 2019 and rest of impact in 2020).  I only did 23% increase per year for other parks, not factoring in if like Rat opens in EPCOT in 2020

Based on this I have MK staying in 1st but DLR gets really close in 2020.  EPCOT falls to 4th in 2020 (only because GE only open for 1/3 of 2019)


----------



## rteetz

Iger just wrapped up live from inside SWGE on CNBC.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133832448436002818


----------



## dina444444

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Do we think Disneyland will pass Magic Kingdom with Star Wars going in that park? Just curious...


Maybe but not likely. MK still can handle several thousand more guests than Disneyland.


----------



## YesterDark

TheMaxRebo said:


> here is my predictions that I posted in the dedicated thread.   I assumed double the impact of Pandora for DLR and 1.75x Pandora for DHS 9and then weighted for what % open for 2019 and rest of impact in 2020).  I only did 23% increase per year for other parks, not factoring in if like Rat opens in EPCOT in 2020
> 
> Based on this I have MK staying in 1st but DLR gets really close in 2020.  EPCOT falls to 4th in 2020 (only because GE only open for 1/3 of 2019)
> 
> View attachment 404154



My only objection to your DHS gains not translating to MK gains. 2018 gains for AK are most likely people visiting that park in addition to the other parks on their vacation but people weren't coming to WDW to go to AK (on a top level view). Conversely I willing to bet money that SWGE will be a primary draw for people to WDW and while they are there, they will go to the other parks.


----------



## rteetz

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/29/ceo...liant-on-star-wars.html?__source=twitter|main


----------



## rteetz

*News

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2019/05/epcot-updates-coming-to-d23-expo-2019/*


----------



## SteveDude

Interesting! Weird coincidence or apt that the new "icons" are for the three pavilions that need a refresh the most?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

YesterDark said:


> My only objection to your DHS gains not translating to MK gains. 2018 gains for AK are most likely people visiting that park in addition to the other parks on their vacation but people weren't coming to WDW to go to AK (on a top level view). Conversely I willing to bet money that SWGE will be a primary draw for people to WDW and while they are there, they will go to the other parks.



yeah, I kept is simple and said the other parks would only go up by constant 2%.  You very well may be correct, but are other people that typically do WDW going to do MK less to off set that and focus on DHS so that gets offset?  Guess I just felt too many variables to fully quantify that, but you are right.  And the other parks might see increases too - heck, if Star Wars skews a bit older maybe people on their non DHS days gravitate towards the Food and Wine Festival at EPCOT


----------



## rteetz

SteveDude said:


> Interesting! Weird coincidence or apt that the new "icons" are for the three pavilions that need a refresh the most?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SteveDude said:


> Interesting! Weird coincidence or apt that the new "icons" are for the three pavilions that need a refresh the most?



I think the opposite - they are saying those pavilions still reflect the original icons for them, but the new pavilions (Play, Test Track, Mission Space, Guardians, etc.) don't have icons like that.  So I read it more that those pavilions will get new icons that are of the style of the original icons


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think the opposite - they are saying those pavilions still reflect the original icons for them, but the new pavilions (Play, Test Track, Mission Space, Guardians, etc.) don't have icons like that.  So I read it more that those pavilions will get new icons that are of the style of the original icons


Good point. Though I do wonder too if those three (pavilions) icons in the article will also get some news out of D23.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

rteetz said:


> Not at this time.


Can we still talk about what that site shares as news and/or rumors?  This seems somewhat confusing.  Does this ban tie to their reputation on rumors or something related to a travel agency?


----------



## rteetz

SouthFayetteFan said:


> Can we still talk about what that site shares as news and/or rumors?  This seems somewhat confusing.  Does this ban tie to their reputation on rumors or something related to a travel agency?


I am still waiting on an official answer regarding this new situation. Right now linking cannot be done. I suppose we are still free to discuss things they say though.


----------



## Pete M

Just saw this.  Looks like the Land and Seas are safe.


----------



## rteetz

Pete M said:


> View attachment 404252


Yes this was posted earlier. I wouldn't take this as gospel though Disney has commented plenty of times before and changed days later.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133856440937009154


----------



## rteetz

https://variety.com/2019/artisans/production/disney-lucasfilm-star-wars-galaxys-edge-1203227324/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


>



What time is the official "whatch grown people crying"?


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2019/05/epcot-updates-coming-to-d23-expo-2019/*



 I was a rollercoaster of emotions reading this.  Dig the original logos.  Dig the foodie park ideas.  I’m intrigued, but nervous.

Also, Wave as an IP character meal is just a bad idea.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*PHOTOS*

Inflatable Forky at the Typhoon Lagoon H2O event


----------



## afan

rteetz said:


> I am still waiting on an official answer regarding this new situation. Right now linking cannot be done. I suppose we are still free to discuss things they say though.



I would imagine it's related to the twitter reply they made to the Dis tweet about the rumor/story.  And just now looking that tweet is gone.


----------



## rteetz

Under an hour until the embargo lifts!


----------



## heazer

I'm about ten pages behind so this may have been discussed, but I looked at the technical boards and didn't see this mentioned.  I'm having trouble accessing ANY link Ryan is posting.

All links show the display text, but when I click on them, they are giving me an error.  The error is the domain name is replaced with %2A%2A etc and then .com.  When I go to try a URL decoder site, that just tells me the domain was entered as **** and then a .com.  Not knowing much html or the like, that's probably something someone else would have known immediately.

So I'm signed in, and using the most recent version of Chrome.  Am I missing something that's causing news links to not display?  The domain names need encoded and therefore won't open for me.  Can anyone confirm that they can open news links that are posted in this forum?  Thanks!


----------



## JaxDad

TheMaxRebo said:


> *PHOTOS*
> 
> Inflatable Forky at the Typhoon Lagoon H2O event


Forky?! No! Fork you!

I’ve heard Forky’s been pretty upset since the Dish ran away with the Spoon.


----------



## rteetz

heazer said:


> I'm about ten pages behind so this may have been discussed, but I looked at the technical boards and didn't see this mentioned.  I'm having trouble accessing ANY link Ryan is posting.
> 
> All links show the display text, but when I click on them, they are giving me an error.  The error is the domain name is replaced with %2A%2A etc and then .com.  When I go to try a URL decoder site, that just tells me the domain was entered as **** and then a .com.  Not knowing much html or the like, that's probably something someone else would have known immediately.
> 
> So I'm signed in, and using the most recent version of Chrome.  Am I missing something that's causing news links to not display?  The domain names need encoded and therefore won't open for me.  Can anyone confirm that they can open news links that are posted in this forum?  Thanks!


Are you sure it’s all links? There is a newly banned site. Did you try the Disney Parks blog post from just recently?


----------



## heazer

rteetz said:


> Are you sure it’s all links? There is a newly banned site. Did you try the Disney Parks blog post from just recently?




That must be it!  The news links were posted right after the board came back up, and I hadn't gotten far enough to see any talk about a recent addition to the banned site list....only several pages of articles that wouldn't work for me.  I was sure it was something "I" needed to do differently.    Thank you!!!


----------



## rteetz

Visit the SWGE subforum for anything and everything


----------



## OSUZorba

SouthFayetteFan said:


> Can we still talk about what that site shares as news and/or rumors?  This seems somewhat confusing.  Does this ban tie to their reputation on rumors or something related to a travel agency?


I think The Dis decided the other site jumped the shark with the Land/Seas rumor and decided enough was enough .  Then add in today the "news" that Disney plans to expand SW:GE ... in 2027.


----------



## rteetz

OSUZorba said:


> I think The Dis decided the other site jumped the shark with the Land/Seas rumor and decided enough was enough .  Then add in today the "news" that Disney plans to expand SW:GE ... in 2027.


Not quite but lets not further discuss.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## nkosiek

Someone said something about an Incredible rumor at the Contemporary. What did I miss there???


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


>



Loved all the sounds in the background!!!


----------



## The Pho

nkosiek said:


> Someone said something about an Incredible rumor at the Contemporary. What did I miss there???


The Wave becoming an Incredibles Steak House rumor.


----------



## SaintsManiac

The Pho said:


> The Wave becoming an Incredibles Steak House rumor.




This almost made me fall out of my chair.


----------



## The Pho

SaintsManiac said:


> This almost made me fall out of my chair.


It’s just a rumor so no need to fall yet.


----------



## SaintsManiac

The Pho said:


> It’s just a rumor so no need to fall yet.




I forgot the laughing part.


----------



## rteetz

The SWGE subforum threads should be updated at this point.


----------



## mikeamizzle

It actually does make a bit of sense lol.

(with the aesthetic of the contemporary being right at home in the incredibles' universe)


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133928515882037248


----------



## Q-man

OSUZorba said:


> I think The Dis decided the other site jumped the shark with the Land/Seas rumor and decided enough was enough .  Then add in today the "news" that Disney plans to expand SW:GE ... in 2027.



It would be a good idea. They definitely jumped the shark to putting up anything that could be clickbait.

I won't click on links to them posted here nor on my google feed anymore. A present headline from them on my google feed is '_Leave a Legacy Monoliths Demolished._' Stupid, when we know the plaques are being relocated and the granite has enough value to be removed and used for another purpose.  Yet their headline makes it seem like bulldozers came in overnight and leveled everything.


----------



## nkosiek

The Pho said:


> The Wave becoming an Incredibles Steak House rumor.


Thanks. That sounds horrible.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Q-man

nkosiek said:


> Thanks. That sounds horrible.



Nobody wants a Frozone steak.


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


>


Harrison saying "Peter... This ones for you" got me...


----------



## dina444444

*News*

https://deadline.com/2019/05/bob-ig...tion-law-difficult-doing-business-1202624059/


----------



## OSUZorba

Q-man said:


> It would be a good idea. They definitely jumped the shark to putting up anything that could be clickbait.
> 
> I won't click on links to them posted here nor on my google feed anymore. A present headline from them on my google feed is '_Leave a Legacy Monoliths Demolished._' Stupid, when we know the plaques are being relocated and the granite has enough value to be removed and used for another purpose.  Yet their headline makes it seem like bulldozers came in overnight and leveled everything.


Personally I only really click on their photo updates.


----------



## rteetz

If you guys are looking for SWGE info and planing visit the subforum threads! 

***Official*** Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge Information Thread

Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge Opening Day Planning Thread

Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge Atmosphere/Entertainment/Interactivity

Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge Dining

Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge Attractions Planning

Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge Up-charge or Add On Events Thread

Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge Shopping and Merchandise

Is SWGE impacting your trip? Discuss your plans here!


----------



## MommaBerd

Thanks for posting those links here and for the work you’re doing to keep ALL the threads updated, given the massive amounts of info coming out!!!


----------



## SaintsManiac

MommaBerd said:


> Thanks for posting those links here and for the work you’re doing to keep ALL the threads updated, given the massive amounts of info coming out!!!




@rteetz was definitely on his game last night! I couldn't keep up!


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

SaintsManiac said:


> @rteetz was definitely on his game last night! I couldn't keep up!


Definitely! I couldn't slow down refreshing or I'd fall behind!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SaintsManiac said:


> @rteetz was definitely on his game last night! I couldn't keep up!



Took me longer than a 4 hour time slot just to read/watch all the content


----------



## DarthGallifrey

TheMaxRebo said:


> What time is the official "whatch grown people crying"?



That happened in front of my laptop the day they announced SWGE lol


----------



## Cinderumbrella

@rteetz 

Great job getting the SW:GE forum current!!!!


----------



## umichigan10

TheMaxRebo said:


> What time is the official "whatch grown people crying"?


I’ve never gotten outwardly emotional about any theme park area before, but I really think I’m gonna tear up when I finally visit galaxys edge. The pictures I’ve seen so far are absolutely breathtaking for a nerd like me


----------



## TheMaxRebo

umichigan10 said:


> I’ve never gotten outwardly emotional about any theme park area before, but I really think I’m gonna tear up when I finally visit galaxys edge. The pictures I’ve seen so far are absolutely breathtaking for a nerd like me



I am the same - but even watching the dedication ceremony seeing the people that were there, in front of the Falcon and the jouney they have been on to get to this point and now it is "real", just that got me a little teary eyed


----------



## rteetz

*News*

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/shop-mickey-mouse-and-donald-duck-butt-plush-crossbody/


----------



## evlaina

umichigan10 said:


> I’ve never gotten outwardly emotional about any theme park area before, but I really think I’m gonna tear up when I finally visit galaxys edge. The pictures I’ve seen so far are absolutely breathtaking for a nerd like me


Agreed. I did tear up the first time I saw Cinderella Castle (...ahem at 35 years old...) because I was so happy to finally be there, but yes I will be a bawl baby at SWGE. I REALLY hope we can get a chance to explore when we visit in September! I don't even care about riding Smuggler's Run at this point.


----------



## DarthGallifrey

evlaina said:


> Agreed. I did tear up the first time I saw Cinderella Castle (...ahem at 35 years old...) because I was so happy to finally be there, but yes I will be a bawl baby at SWGE. I REALLY hope we can get a chance to explore when we visit in September! I don't even care about riding Smuggler's Run at this point.



I was 31 when I first saw the castle but I was honestly so overwhelmed that it didn't hit me right away.  I pretty much broke down after Splash Mountain.


----------



## evlaina

DarthGallifrey said:


> I was 31 when I first saw the castle but I was honestly so overwhelmed that it didn't hit me right away.  I pretty much broke down after Splash Mountain.


At least you were already wet so no one could tell you were crying!


----------



## dolewhipdreams

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/shop-mickey-mouse-and-donald-duck-butt-plush-crossbody/


I never thought "plush butt" would be part of an aesthetic I would go for but here we are.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1134108739567595520


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1134108739567595520



Wait a minute... is this an ORIGINAL movie??


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Very excited for Onward!


----------



## umichigan10

evlaina said:


> Agreed. I did tear up the first time I saw Cinderella Castle (...ahem at 35 years old...) because I was so happy to finally be there, but yes I will be a bawl baby at SWGE. I REALLY hope we can get a chance to explore when we visit in September! I don't even care about riding Smuggler's Run at this point.


I’m going in a couple of weeks to Disney world so it obviously won’t be open yet. So I probably won’t see it until next May or June.

While it sucks to have to wait so long, I can’t wait to see all the reactions and whatnot to the land, even if I’m going to do my best to avoid ride videos


----------



## PolyRob

Cross-posting from the October thread.

If anyone is interested, the candy sushi workshop in Epcot was released today for Food & Wine. The website and WDW-Dine number couldn't book them all morning, but its finally working now:

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/epcot/food-wine-candy-sushi/
Note, it is now $10 per person and not free like last year.


----------



## rteetz

Iowamomof4 said:


> Wait a minute... is this an ORIGINAL movie??


Yep!


----------



## skier_pete

YesterDark said:


> MK 20.9M 2% growth
> AK 13.8M 10% growth
> EP 12.5M 2% growth
> HS 11.3M 5% growth
> 
> I can't imagine what HS will hit with Star Wars opening. We'll have to wait 2 years for a full year of growth numbers like we just had with Pandora. I'm willing to bet Epcot will be 4th unless AK drops off a lot.



Also it should be pointed out that the main reason Epcot is as high as it is are the massive crowds that descend on it for 13 weeks in the fall for F&W.  The reason they are spreading the F&W booth concept to the other festivals, but not with as much success. Epcot as a theme park is a mess. Outside of Test Track and Soarin there's little interest from the masses in ANYTHING in Future World. (Which isn't Future World anymore either.) World Showcase coasts on 9 months of festivals. I love, love, love Food and Wine but once everything opens at DHS - there's no way that Epcot couldn't be considered the 4th best park by most people - and they need a heck of a lot bigger fix than just GotG and Remy & Company.


----------



## skier_pete

So - only commenting this here because I think it's more appropriate here. 

It's funny I followed the construction and announcements of SW:GE very closely all along - but now that it's open, I find myself really not wanting to know ANYTHING about it other than how to get into it.  I'm realizing at this point I'd rather go into it "cold" and experience it than to know every little detail. There's always time for that in the future. Looking forward to seeing it out in Anaheim before D23. (And crossing my fingers that RotR will be open by then, but if not I'll get to it in Feb 2020 in WDW.)


----------



## SteveDude

New trailer for Onward is exciting. Not to mention the voice cast is outstanding. Here's to hoping it's as good as the last few originals Pixar has released (although I try to forget The Good Dinosaur).


----------



## SG131

********** said:


> Also it should be pointed out that the main reason Epcot is as high as it is are the massive crowds that descend on it for 13 weeks in the fall for F&W.  The reason they are spreading the F&W booth concept to the other festivals, but not with as much success. Epcot as a theme park is a mess. Outside of Test Track and Soarin there's little interest from the masses in ANYTHING in Future World. (Which isn't Future World anymore either.) World Showcase coasts on 9 months of festivals. I love, love, love Food and Wine but once everything opens at DHS - there's no way that Epcot couldn't be considered the 4th best park by most people - and they need a heck of a lot bigger fix than just GotG and Remy & Company.


I really enjoyed the Festival of the Arts this year.  I think it has potential to grow into something great over the next few years.  It was a lot better than I expected and the weather is much more conducive to exploring world showcase and eating around the world.  I've gone to F&W with the intention of trying a list of things, but its always been so hot when I've gone one lap around is plenty and all I want to eat or drink is a gallon of water!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Ok I think I need a break from Twitter.

I can't handle all the galaxy's edge stuff and the jealousy is soaring.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> So - only commenting this here because I think it's more appropriate here.
> 
> It's funny I followed the construction and announcements of SW:GE very closely all along - but now that it's open, I find myself really not wanting to know ANYTHING about it other than how to get into it.  I'm realizing at this point I'd rather go into it "cold" and experience it than to know every little detail. There's always time for that in the future. Looking forward to seeing it out in Anaheim before D23. (And crossing my fingers that RotR will be open by then, but if not I'll get to it in Feb 2020 in WDW.)



There is a thread on the GE subforum talking about how much we each want (or not) to be spoiled

For me, I have no idea when we are going to go when it is open so I am just watching most of everything and enjoying it now ... but I think if I was in your shoes where I knew I was going to see it this summer then I would really be trying to avoid as much as I could


----------



## Mal6586

********** said:


> So - only commenting this here because I think it's more appropriate here.
> 
> It's funny I followed the construction and announcements of SW:GE very closely all along - but now that it's open, I find myself really not wanting to know ANYTHING about it other than how to get into it.  I'm realizing at this point I'd rather go into it "cold" and experience it than to know every little detail. There's always time for that in the future. Looking forward to seeing it out in Anaheim before D23. (And crossing my fingers that RotR will be open by then, but if not I'll get to it in Feb 2020 in WDW.)


I find myself feeling a similar kind of way. I'm kind of settling into a mindset of reading things but not watching things about it. Like I'll read a review or read an article about it, but I'm not really watching any videos from inside the land because I do want that experience of seeing it for myself.


----------



## gwynne

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Ok I think I need a break from Twitter.
> 
> *I can't handle all the galaxy's edge stuff and the jealousy is soaring.*


Well, this may not fix everything, but maybe it's something.  
I watched the Ohio State baseball team win the Big10 conference championship last week.  They played really well!
You should be proud!  (Now back to our regularly scheduled programming....)


----------



## saskdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> There is a thread on the GE subforum talking about how much we each want (or not) to be spoiled
> 
> For me, I have no idea when we are going to go when it is open so I am just watching most of everything and enjoying it now ... but I think if I was in your shoes where I knew I was going to see it this summer then I would really be trying to avoid as much as I could



I thought I remembered you saying you had a trip in November or something like that?


----------



## YesterDark

********** said:


> So - only commenting this here because I think it's more appropriate here.
> 
> It's funny I followed the construction and announcements of SW:GE very closely all along - but now that it's open, I find myself really not wanting to know ANYTHING about it other than how to get into it.  I'm realizing at this point I'd rather go into it "cold" and experience it than to know every little detail. There's always time for that in the future. Looking forward to seeing it out in Anaheim before D23. (And crossing my fingers that RotR will be open by then, but if not I'll get to it in Feb 2020 in WDW.)



Same. I'm avoiding all info about it right now. I'd rather experience it myself. I may have a chance to hit up Disneyland this year in the fall, might get to experience sooner rather than later.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1134146478023139328


----------



## TheMaxRebo

saskdw said:


> I thought I remembered you saying you had a trip in November or something like that?



no, this August to WDW before it is opened.  Scheduled around another event and just can't justify a 2nd trip (though I have tried to make the numbers work)

We are toying around with Disneyland next summer, but we shall see


----------



## Anthony Vito

I honestly hadn't put that much thought into what I would want to know, thinking I wasn't really worried about spoilers (although I didn't want to see pictures of Pandora before going).  I know I don't want to watch ride videos or anything, but now I'm thinking I don't want to see too much since we're now going for a kid-free weekend in late October (WDW).  Although, with seeing some of the photos (one with all the Cast Members, maps, the old artist rendition/predictions (suddenly drawing a blank on the right term), etc.), it won't be a huge surprise (I think?).  But with a trip planned for 2 months after it opens, I'm thinking I may avoid a lot of it to the extent that I can.  

On the other hand, however, I am very interested in what the news coverage will be like of the opening(s), how things are going, crowds, wait times, etc., so I don't know how easy it will be to follow that stuff without "spoilers."  I guess we'll see.


----------



## SG131

TheMaxRebo said:


> no, this August to WDW before it is opened.  Scheduled around another event and just can't justify a 2nd trip (though I have tried to make the numbers work)
> 
> We are toying around with Disneyland next summer, but we shall see


I couldn't justify another trip either......but I scheduled one anyway..........


----------



## MommaBerd

********** said:


> ...now that it's open, I find myself really not wanting to know ANYTHING about it other than how to get into it.  I'm realizing at this point I'd rather go into it "cold" and experience it than to know every little detail.



I’m torn...I want to be surprised, but I also don’t want to miss potentially less-obvious details when we (hopefully) get in to see it. I like a PP idea (sorry I didn’t quote you!) to read reports but avoid videos.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SG131 said:


> I couldn't justify another trip either......but I scheduled one anyway..........



part of my issue is our August trip is "parents only" so to do another trip and not bring the kids would be really tough

I did look into going over the Jewish holidays in September as the kids have a few days off of school and I could almost make the numbers work, but flights around that weekend were fairly pricey and then for 5 people it just got to be too much


----------



## Anthony Vito

TheMaxRebo said:


> part of my issue is our August trip is "parents only" so to do another trip and not bring the kids would be really tough
> 
> I did look into going over the Jewish holidays in September as the kids have a few days off of school and I could almost make the numbers work, but flights around that weekend were fairly pricey and then for 5 people it just got to be too much



It works out well for us - we're taking the kids in mid-August, so the October trip is the add-on for us.  We actually only started planning it when the announced the Extra Extra Magic Hours - I found that particularly enticing (also had read DisneyTouristBlog's posts about sunrise in Magic Kingdom, which is usually only possible during Christmas time early hours & maybe sometimes spring break - both of which we're not going near).  

It also helps that our kids won't know about this trip, or the one we took last August for a long weekend.  They just know that we go away on vacation for a few days, we do not tell them it's to Disney.  Our son will be 7 in August and our daughter just turned 5 last month.  Maybe when they're in middle school we'll let them in on the secret.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

MommaBerd said:


> I’m torn...I want to be surprised, but I also don’t want to miss potentially less-obvious details when we (hopefully) get in to see it. I like a PP idea (sorry I didn’t quote you!) to read reports but avoid videos.


That's where I'm at. I do want to know some details because they could help me with planning but on the other hand I still want to be completely surprised about other things. I think I'm more wanting not to know every little detail of the ride(s). I want to know if I can ride it (with motion sickness issues and whatnot) but other than that I have kept myself away from those very detailed articles. If the information is about what entrances seem to be the best or timing that may work the best to ride or eat/drink if we end up eating/drinking inside I'm totally down for knowing that information.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1134154442897526784
A real quote from Chapek.


----------



## rteetz

*News

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...f-entertainment-coming-to-the-disney-fantasy/*


----------



## rteetz




----------



## afan

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/shop-mickey-mouse-and-donald-duck-butt-plush-crossbody/



I know he's a mouse but why does thr Mickey bag have a tail.  Even plush of him don't.  So confused.

Also these seem like they'd be a much bigger thing in Japan than here.


----------



## SG131

TheMaxRebo said:


> part of my issue is our August trip is "parents only" so to do another trip and not bring the kids would be really tough
> 
> I did look into going over the Jewish holidays in September as the kids have a few days off of school and I could almost make the numbers work, but flights around that weekend were fairly pricey and then for 5 people it just got to be too much


Ah, I can understand that.  I'm taking a break from fostering, so it's just me right now and I figured I'd squeeze in a trip to star wars before I start again.   Although right now I'm having major envy and wish I would've planned a Disneyland trip instead!


----------



## rteetz

Remake controversy aside Lion King looks incredible for CGI


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1134155849272705024


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Missed this one, looks like there is a Snow White remake 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1134175547356045314


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1134157536721022976


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1134155244923809792


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1134154442897526784
> A real quote from Chapek.



This is not a surprise at all. My only disappointment is they don't even consider non-IP ideas. However, I get why Disney does it, and I also strongly believe if it takes IP for them to deliver immersive environments like GE, then keep at it.


----------



## summerw

You guys are hilarious... I feel like I just reading four pages of Hagrid’s trying to explain who He Who Must Not Be Named is without saying his name. I still don’t know which blog btw.

If we post a link to something that we don’t know is banned, do we get banned? Or just edited. Btw, rteetz, I appreciate how you always run things.

And so Onward might be original but they decided to re-use the Frozen title font. I like the simplicity of the graphic style though.


----------



## Firebird060

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1134157536721022976



I wish they did more Mint Juliep things in WDW, i love the frozen one at Caseys Corner but i want more options like that


----------



## JaxDad

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Missed this one, looks like there is a Snow White remake
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1134175547356045314


A live action remake! Cool idea!


----------



## rteetz

summerw said:


> You guys are hilarious... I feel like I just reading four pages of Hager’s trying to explain who He Who Must Not Be Named is without saying his name. I still don’t know which blog btw.
> 
> If we post a link to something that we don’t know is banned, do we get banned? Or just edited. Btw, rteetz, I appreciate how you always run things.
> 
> And so Onward might be original but they decided to re-use the Frozen title font. I like the simplicity of the graphic style though.


No you don't get banned but the post will be removed.


----------



## kittlesona

So is that site permanently banned or just temporarily? (You had mentioned an embargo earlier). I really enjoy reading their content.


----------



## rteetz

kittlesona said:


> So is that site permanently banned or just temporarily? (You had mentioned an embargo earlier). I really enjoy reading their content.


They are banned for good and it’s best to no longer mention them.


----------



## skier_pete

I assume it's the site that posts a bunch of false rumors, including recently about the Land and Sea pavilions, right?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Missed this one, looks like there is a Snow White remake
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1134175547356045314



Yeah, get in line behind the other 4 Snow White remakes in the past decade. Why they would do a live action Snow White before Tangled/Princess and the Frog/Frozen is beyond me.


rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1134155244923809792



Look how trim that ewok is.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Why they would do a live action Snow White before Tangled/Princess and the Frog/Frozen is beyond me.


Snow White is older.


----------



## rteetz

https://www.wdwinfo.com/disneylandc...lcon-smugglers-run-in-star-wars-galaxys-edge/


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> Snow White is older.



It is older. 
But my point was more towards the angle of...Snow White has already been remade so many times in the past ten years. Why do that again before live action of some of the newer, more popular movies? Just off the top of my head there was Mirror Mirror, Snow White and the Huntsmen (2 of them), Snow White as the main character in Once Upon a Time, and prob more.


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Missed this one, looks like there is a Snow White remake
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1134175547356045314


Hopefully the prince asks permission before saving her this time...

I am guessing this one will have to be quite a bit different than the original, the original wouldn't fly today.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> It is older.
> But my point was more towards the angle of...Snow White has already been remade so many times in the past ten years. Why do that again before live action of some of the newer, more popular movies? Just off the top of my head there was Mirror Mirror, Snow White and the Huntsmen (2 of them), Snow White as the main character in Once Upon a Time, and prob more.


Disney hasn't done it in film form though. Many companies have done live action versions of Disney fairytales but that hasn't stopped Disney before.


----------



## rteetz

https://www.wdwinfo.com/disneylandcalifornia/my-first-impressions-of-star-wars-galaxys-edge/


----------



## ddluvsdisney

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney guest reportedly suffer brain injury after bird attack
> 
> https://nypost.com/2019/05/29/disney-guest-suffered-traumatic-brain-injury-after-bird-attack-suit/


OMG I couldn’t believe this when I read it. I was attacked by a black bird on the Poly beach about 2 years ago as well. There were signs posted to be aware of nesting birds. It was one of the most scariest things that has ever happened to me. I was bleeding on my head.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

https://deadline.com/2019/05/the-ga...hor-chris-van-allsburg-fox-disney-1202621463/


----------



## afan

rteetz said:


> Disney hasn't done it in film form though. Many companies have done live action versions of Disney fairytales but that hasn't stopped Disney before.



No many other studios have done movies based on fairytales as Disney has done.  They aren't Disney fairytales just because they made animated movies of the story that they altered from the original written story.


----------



## rteetz

afan said:


> No many other studios have done movies based on fairytales as Disney has done.  They aren't Disney fairytales just because they made animated movies of the story that they altered from the original written story.


Well yeah of course. Disney films are definitely the most famous/popular though.


----------



## OSUZorba

FYI: The shop Disney website is running their big semi-annual sale right now.


----------



## BrianL

SteveDude said:


> New trailer for Onward is exciting. Not to mention the voice cast is outstanding. Here's to hoping it's as good as the last few originals Pixar has released (although I try to forget The Good Dinosaur).



Yeah, just saw it. I was sort of accidentaly watching the NBA Finals, and they were hyping it up. It's different than I expected, but looks cool.  And, hey, it's a good game too!


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1134290725011578880


----------



## soniam

ddluvsdisney said:


> OMG I couldn’t believe this when I read it. I was attacked by a black bird on the Poly beach about 2 years ago as well. There were signs posted to be aware of nesting birds. It was one of the most scariest things that has ever happened to me. I was bleeding on my head.



I have been dive-bombed in the head by a bird beak. It is painful. I actually felt really dizzy for a bit, and my head bled a little. Made me think of the Birds by Hitchcock. The construction workers who watched had a good laugh Mine was a Grackle, large crow/raven like bird that's a giant nuisance where I live. We have bats, so we don't need those darn birds to kill the skeeters.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Just some random tidbits:
1) We’re currently in South Africa on vacation and my husband especially has been impressed with the accuracy of Animal Kingdom’s representation of things, including Kidani lodge. Nomad Lounge will have even more love from me, as we’ve been on more than one balcony that closely resembles the vibe there. Obviously the real thing is best, but it’s nice to know how close Disney gets.

2) Every South African with whom we’ve discussed Lion King is incredibly excited for the live action remake and can not wait for it to come out. They say the trailers look spectacular and will take their families to it for sure.

3) We ran into a British couple here who will be in Anaheim in two weekends for a work conference. They’re roughly in their early 30s,  and are not Disney people at all, but planned to go to Disneyland while there. I warned them about traffic and also about the crowds, given Galaxy’s Edge opening. They had no idea what I was talking about but as I explained they couldn’t believe that there was a Star Wars Land opening. Apparently they’re MAJOR Star Wars fans, the husband having attempted to build his own R2 unit a few years back. They had NO IDEA these lands were being built. They’re now desperately trying to get a hotel room onsite to secure a reservation. I just thought it was interesting that these fairly major Star Wars fans, who are not Disney fans, were clueless about the lands but are now determined to go not just to Anaheim but to Orlando too, especially when I told them about the upcoming hotel. They already expressed that they “need” to get the lightsabers and many other merchandise items.  

Anyways, not really news, just anecdotal Disney-related thoughts. Thought some of you might be interested!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Just some random tidbits:
> 1) We’re currently in South Africa on vacation and my husband especially has been impressed with the accuracy of Animal Kingdom’s representation of things, including Kidani lodge. Nomad Lounge will have even more love from me, as we’ve been on more than one balcony that closely resembles the vibe there. Obviously the real thing is best, but it’s nice to know how close Disney gets.
> 
> 2) Every South African with whom we’ve discussed Lion King is incredibly excited for the live action remake and can not wait for it to come out. They say the trailers look spectacular and will take their families to it for sure.
> 
> 3) We ran into a British couple here who will be in Anaheim in two weekends for a work conference. They’re roughly in their early 30s,  and are not Disney people at all, but planned to go to Disneyland while there. I warned them about traffic and also about the crowds, given Galaxy’s Edge opening. They had no idea what I was talking about but as I explained they couldn’t believe that there was a Star Wars Land opening. Apparently they’re MAJOR Star Wars fans, the husband having attempted to build his own R2 unit a few years back. They had NO IDEA these lands were being built. They’re now desperately trying to get a hotel room onsite to secure a reservation. I just thought it was interesting that these fairly major Star Wars fans, who are not Disney fans, were clueless about the lands but are now determined to go not just to Anaheim but to Orlando too, especially when I told them about the upcoming hotel. They already expressed that they “need” to get the lightsabers and many other merchandise items.
> 
> Anyways, not really news, just anecdotal Disney-related thoughts. Thought some of you might be interested!



Thanks for sharing ... and I think a good example of why the coverage for Galaxy's Edge at the last Star Wars Celebration/convension was so "basic" in that most Star Wars fans are not up to speed on anything Disney so aren't in the now.  I too struggle to understand how they could not even be aware of it happeneing at all, but I don't think it is *that* uncommon


----------



## MommaBerd

summerw said:


> And so Onward might be original but they decided to re-use the Frozen title font. I like the simplicity of the graphic style though.



I agree - could they not come up with a more original font??? I mean how many free fonts are on dafont alone?

Also, the first part of the trailer reminded me of Zootopia - creatures all doing human things, just in the suburbs. 

BUT I think and am hopeful that the story will be original and fun!


----------



## Farro

So? Was it mayhem at opening? Probably not because you need reservations?

Exciting!

I'll look on the other board.


----------



## skier_pete

MommaBerd said:


> I agree - could they not come up with a more original font??? I mean how many free fonts are on dafont alone?
> 
> Also, the first part of the trailer reminded me of Zootopia - creatures all doing human things, just in the suburbs.
> 
> BUT I think and am hopeful that the story will be original and fun!



The biggest part was watching it and thinking "Holy Cow - how long have we been waiting for an original animated story from this company". It had some tropes that match other movies, but overall it at least felt like something new.


----------



## jknezek

********** said:


> The biggest part was watching it and thinking "Holy Cow - how long have we been waiting for an original animated story from this company". It had some tropes that match other movies, but overall it at least felt like something new.


I would find it hard to believe there are any movies these days that don't have tropes that match other movies. But yeah, I definitely felt, watching what little there was, that this was a bit more derivative than I'd hoped, but obviously not a sequel. With so many trailers though, I doubt I got enough to form any kind of opinion. Not really fired up to see it, not disappointed either.


----------



## crvetter

********** said:


> The biggest part was watching it and thinking "Holy Cow - how long have we been waiting for an original animated story from this company". It had some tropes that match other movies, but overall it at least felt like something new.


2.5 years at release since Coco. I prefer they take their time for the original stories so they keep producing compelling stories of a high caliber. But I agree the sequels are mostly pandering to fan base.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Any word on how long the line is to enter Disneyland in CA right now???  Guessing the reservations are keeping crowds somewhat controlled but just curious.  Will check the other boards and see if anyone there is chatting about lines waiting for the gates to open!


----------



## The Pho

scrappinginontario said:


> Any word on how long the line is to enter Disneyland in CA right now???  Guessing the reservations are keeping crowds somewhat controlled but just curious.  Will check the other boards and see if anyone there is chatting about lines waiting for the gates to open!





MommyLove said:


> We walked from DLH (after a yummy Trader Sam's visit) through DTD and when we hit the esplanade (this was at 1am) we saw the line up had started.
> View attachment 404784


Only picture I’ve seen of the line so far.


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> And here it is as of 4:52am ... Honestly not as bad as I expected
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1134427131335696384


Here’s a better one.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Pho said:


> Here’s a better one.



and if anyone is interested, here is the line of people with 8am  reservations for the land as of 6:30am:


----------



## siren0119

jknezek said:


> I would find it hard to believe there are any movies these days that don't have tropes that match other movies. But yeah, I definitely felt, watching what little there was, that this was a bit more derivative than I'd hoped, but obviously not a sequel. With so many trailers though, I doubt I got enough to form any kind of opinion. Not really fired up to see it, not disappointed either.



Voiced by Spider Man and Star Lord. That sold me


----------



## SaintsManiac

Maybe I need to watch the trailer again, but I am completely confused by Onward.


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> and if anyone is interested, here is the line of people with 8am  reservations for the land as of 6:30am:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1134453553991278592




Looks like a normal rope drop morning at MK!


----------



## Anthony Vito

rteetz said:


> They are banned for good and it’s best to no longer mention them.



I will start this off with saying that I am not defending that site:  I used to frequent it regularly, but for a variety of reasons, primarily the misleading writing style at times, the clickbait feel to some posts, and the obnoxious video that would pop up and take up the entire screen until you closed out of it on every . . . single . . . page, I stopped going to that site and started actively avoiding it when possible.  I even stopped clicking on many of the link that were posted on this feed when I saw that as the source although sometimes it was necessary to click on some of the stories.

That being said, the "shut up and don't ask about it" approach to anything related to that site being banned feels weird and unbecoming of a site such as this that prides itself on exchanges of ideas, open and civil discussion, its effort to stay free of bias, and full transparency.  At a minimum, a full explanation of what is going on and why would go a long way towards at least helping us understand why a WDW "news" website is completely banned from this site.  This would also help us to understand how to better approach and understand "news" and rumors that come from that site when encountered elsewhere in the Disney online community.

It also should be mentioned that if a website's journalistic standards are subpar, if there are problems with its reporting, sources, etc., if it's stories are at times essentially clickbait, these forums are the perfect venue for discussing this and how to deal with such sites.  I understand not wanting to promote such a site or increase its traffic by allowing links here, but discussion, at a minimum, of such tactics is important for all of us.  Pretending it doesn't exist through censorship does not make the problem go away.

Furthermore, the fact remains that the site in question does get quite a bit of traffic and its stories/rumors/whatever end up seen by many within the Disney fan community.  The unfortunate reality is that many do not understand whether to take such posts with a grain of salt (and I am not familiar enough to all these sites to know whose sources are most reliable and in what instances and often look here for takes on such stories to see whether they're full of crap).  These stories can then create an uproar elsewhere in the Disney fan community by those that simply take these stories at face value, which spreads the rumors even further and more inaccurately.  In some cases, depending on the nature of the "story" itself, this can actually affect people's behavior as it relates to Disney products and services, which then in turn affects all of us.  There has to be a middle ground that allows us to discuss the veracity of stories and thus combat rumor-mongering at the same time without promoting the source in a way that encourages them to continue to act in such a manner because of the financial incentive to do so (heavy site traffic).

Finally, all this is based on only an assumption of why this site was banned.  Without even a thorough explanation, one cannot help but wonder if it's for some other reason such as personal reasons/relationships/animosity.  This is not meant in any way to be an accusatory statement, but in the absence of information, misinformation, bred through both curiosity and a lack of accurate information, cannot help but creep in.  While not completely apropos, the saying "Sunlight is the best disinfectant" certainly comes to mind here.


----------



## Mattimation

jknezek said:


> I would find it hard to believe there are any movies these days that don't have tropes that match other movies. But yeah, I definitely felt, watching what little there was, that this was a bit more derivative than I'd hoped, but obviously not a sequel. With so many trailers though, I doubt I got enough to form any kind of opinion. Not really fired up to see it, not disappointed either.



Pixar (and Disney animation since the Pixar acquisition) pretty much only sticks to one plot structure; road-trip buddy comedy specifically modeled after the "road to" movies, which I think is why a lot of Pixar and Disney movies lately feel more derivative than they did back in the 90s. There are of course exceptions, like The Incredibles and Big Hero 6, but for the most part all of their movies are about an odd-couple who have to go on a journey somewhere and back together, which has gotten very boring for me. I still enjoy some of their recent movies, but I'm very hopeful that the new leadership at both Disney and Pixar will lead to a fresher take on storytelling, with different plot structures and story elements.


----------



## rteetz

Anthony Vito said:


> I will start this off with saying that I am not defending that site:  I used to frequent it regularly, but for a variety of reasons, primarily the misleading writing style at times, the clickbait feel to some posts, and the obnoxious video that would pop up and take up the entire screen until you closed out of it on every . . . single . . . page, I stopped going to that site and started actively avoiding it when possible.  I even stopped clicking on many of the link that were posted on this feed when I saw that as the source although sometimes it was necessary to click on some of the stories.
> 
> That being said, the "shut up and don't ask about it" approach to anything related to that site being banned feels weird and unbecoming of a site such as this that prides itself on exchanges of ideas, open and civil discussion, its effort to stay free of bias, and full transparency.  At a minimum, a full explanation of what is going on and why would go a long way towards at least helping us understand why a WDW "news" website is completely banned from this site.  This would also help us to understand how to better approach and understand "news" and rumors that come from that site when encountered elsewhere in the Disney online community.
> 
> It also should be mentioned that if a website's journalistic standards are subpar, if there are problems with its reporting, sources, etc., if it's stories are at times essentially clickbait, these forums are the perfect venue for discussing this and how to deal with such sites.  I understand not wanting to promote such a site or increase its traffic by allowing links here, but discussion, at a minimum, of such tactics is important for all of us.  Pretending it doesn't exist through censorship does not make the problem go away.
> 
> Furthermore, the fact remains that the site in question does get quite a bit of traffic and its stories/rumors/whatever end up seen by many within the Disney fan community.  The unfortunate reality is that many do not understand whether to take such posts with a grain of salt (and I am not familiar enough to all these sites to know whose sources are most reliable and in what instances and often look here for takes on such stories to see whether they're full of crap).  These stories can then create an uproar elsewhere in the Disney fan community by those that simply take these stories at face value, which spreads the rumors even further and more inaccurately.  In some cases, depending on the nature of the "story" itself, this can actually affect people's behavior as it relates to Disney products and services, which then in turn affects all of us.  There has to be a middle ground that allows us to discuss the veracity of stories and thus combat rumor-mongering at the same time without promoting the source in a way that encourages them to continue to act in such a manner because of the financial incentive to do so (heavy site traffic).
> 
> Finally, all this is based on only an assumption of why this site was banned.  Without even a thorough explanation, one cannot help but wonder if it's for some other reason such as personal reasons/relationships/animosity.  This is not meant in any way to be an accusatory statement, but in the absence of information, misinformation, bred through both curiosity and a lack of accurate information, cannot help but creep in.  While not completely apropos, the saying "Sunlight is the best disinfectant" certainly comes to mind here.


If you have an issue with it you can contact the admin team. I will say your assumption is not completely correct.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Celebrity Chefs and Musicians Announced for Epcot International Food & Wine Festival


----------



## linzbear

Anthony Vito said:


> I will start this off with saying that I am not defending that site:  I used to frequent it regularly, but for a variety of reasons, primarily the misleading writing style at times, the clickbait feel to some posts, and the obnoxious video that would pop up and take up the entire screen until you closed out of it on every . . . single . . . page, I stopped going to that site and started actively avoiding it when possible.  I even stopped clicking on many of the link that were posted on this feed when I saw that as the source although sometimes it was necessary to click on some of the stories.
> ...



This is not the first time a site has been banned here, and there have never been explanations given.  I would not expect one now.


----------



## rteetz

Live updates of the SWGE opening in the SWGE subforum!


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> Live updates of the SWGE opening in the SWGE subforum!


  Which thread?


----------



## rteetz

scrappinginontario said:


> Which thread?


Official Info thread.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Operating Hours of Minnie Van Airport Shuttle Service to Be Extended Starting June 2


----------



## rteetz

SWGE in Disneyland is officially open!


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> SWGE in Disneyland is officially open!


After following all of this this morning I'm now more excited that our 'quiet September' trip will be 1 week *after *SWGE opens in FL!!  Take me to Batuu!


----------



## rteetz

I have never wanted a gift card as a souvenir before but here we are...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1134472028176732160


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> SWGE in Disneyland is officially open!


One week from now, I’ll be on a plane! Yep...I’m excited!


----------



## rteetz

Falcon line is 90 minutes currently. 

Cantina line was cut off minutes after the land opened.


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

Watching Spokemayne live stream.

This place is FANTASTIC!


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> Falcon line is 90 minutes currently.
> 
> Cantina line was cut off minutes after the land opened.


It will be interesting to see how long the line for the lone attraction gets .. especially without Fast Pass.  I would gather we won't see 3-4 hour wait times like FOP has seen, right? (Because of lot of that is because of the FP queue "cutting off" the standby queue). 

But also since they are limiting people INTO the land itself, I am guessing these times will be lower than "normal"?


----------



## rteetz

tlmadden73 said:


> It will be interesting to see how long the line for the lone attraction gets .. especially without Fast Pass.  I would gather we won't see 3-4 hour wait times like FOP has seen, right? (Because of lot of that is because of the FP queue "cutting off" the standby queue).
> 
> But also since they are limiting people INTO the land itself, I am guessing these times will be lower than "normal"?


Line is now down to 45 minutes.


----------



## merry_nbright

I’m thinking the “reservation time” system is working in their favor for this. You think they’ll try it out in HS or am I going to have to get in line at 2:30 in the darn morning to get in?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Seeing how well managed this all appears to be has me hoping there will be a reservation system when SWGE opens too!  Far less stressful to know in advance when I will/will not be able to enter SWGE.


----------



## rteetz

merry_nbright said:


> I’m thinking the “reservation time” system is working in their favor for this. You think they’ll try it out in HS or am I going to have to get in line at 2:30 in the darn morning to get in?


I think the virtual queue is very likely. I don't think they will do the full reservation system.


----------



## rteetz

*News

Bo Peep Is on Her Way to Disney Parks!*


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> I think the virtual queue is very likely. I don't think they will do the full reservation system.


 Even that would work!  Just something other than standing in line forever, hoping to get in.  Some sort of a queuing system makes it feel more calm and controlled.


----------



## YesterDark

Anthony Vito said:


> I will start this off with saying that I am not defending that site:  I used to frequent it regularly, but for a variety of reasons, primarily the misleading writing style at times, the clickbait feel to some posts, and the obnoxious video that would pop up and take up the entire screen until you closed out of it on every . . . single . . . page, I stopped going to that site and started actively avoiding it when possible.  I even stopped clicking on many of the link that were posted on this feed when I saw that as the source although sometimes it was necessary to click on some of the stories.
> 
> That being said, the "shut up and don't ask about it" approach to anything related to that site being banned feels weird and unbecoming of a site such as this that prides itself on exchanges of ideas, open and civil discussion, its effort to stay free of bias, and full transparency.  At a minimum, a full explanation of what is going on and why would go a long way towards at least helping us understand why a WDW "news" website is completely banned from this site.  This would also help us to understand how to better approach and understand "news" and rumors that come from that site when encountered elsewhere in the Disney online community.
> 
> It also should be mentioned that if a website's journalistic standards are subpar, if there are problems with its reporting, sources, etc., if it's stories are at times essentially clickbait, these forums are the perfect venue for discussing this and how to deal with such sites.  I understand not wanting to promote such a site or increase its traffic by allowing links here, but discussion, at a minimum, of such tactics is important for all of us.  Pretending it doesn't exist through censorship does not make the problem go away.
> 
> Furthermore, the fact remains that the site in question does get quite a bit of traffic and its stories/rumors/whatever end up seen by many within the Disney fan community.  The unfortunate reality is that many do not understand whether to take such posts with a grain of salt (and I am not familiar enough to all these sites to know whose sources are most reliable and in what instances and often look here for takes on such stories to see whether they're full of crap).  These stories can then create an uproar elsewhere in the Disney fan community by those that simply take these stories at face value, which spreads the rumors even further and more inaccurately.  In some cases, depending on the nature of the "story" itself, this can actually affect people's behavior as it relates to Disney products and services, which then in turn affects all of us.  There has to be a middle ground that allows us to discuss the veracity of stories and thus combat rumor-mongering at the same time without promoting the source in a way that encourages them to continue to act in such a manner because of the financial incentive to do so (heavy site traffic).
> 
> Finally, all this is based on only an assumption of why this site was banned.  Without even a thorough explanation, one cannot help but wonder if it's for some other reason such as personal reasons/relationships/animosity.  This is not meant in any way to be an accusatory statement, but in the absence of information, misinformation, bred through both curiosity and a lack of accurate information, cannot help but creep in.  While not completely apropos, the saying "Sunlight is the best disinfectant" certainly comes to mind here.


I wish I could like this post more than once. Well said and I agree completely. I get nervous when mods start talking about censorship.


----------



## rteetz

*Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge Now Open for Guests at Disneyland Park*


----------



## Firebird060

Its only a $100 dollar activation for the gift card,  thats not to bad  as long as they dont mean a 100 dollar activation fee that is lol


----------



## Mr. Mickey

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Bo Peep Is on Her Way to Disney Parks!*



Something about her appearance is unsettling


----------



## OSUZorba

tlmadden73 said:


> It will be interesting to see how long the line for the lone attraction gets .. especially without Fast Pass.  I would gather we won't see 3-4 hour wait times like FOP has seen, right? (Because of lot of that is because of the FP queue "cutting off" the standby queue).
> 
> But also since they are limiting people INTO the land itself, I am guessing these times will be lower than "normal"?


I assume the reservation system will help with that a lot. It'll be interesting to see what it is in July.


----------



## jknezek

Mr. Mickey said:


> Something about her appearance is unsettling


Yeah. The horrifying plastic face...


----------



## Gandalf_Greyhame

OnSpaceshipEarth said:


> Watching Spokemayne live stream.
> 
> This place is FANTASTIC!



I've been watching him too!  I'm blown away!


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

jknezek said:


> Yeah. The horrifying plastic face...



Is it just me or does it definitely look like one of the late 80s/early 90s plastic mask Halloween costumes?  I had a Dorothy (Wizard of Oz) one that looked very similar!


----------



## wareagle57

YesterDark said:


> I wish I could like this post more than once. Well said and I agree completely. I get nervous when mods start talking about censorship.



Completely agree. Knowledge is power, and by posting bogus rumors on here from less that credible sites, it's easier for me to correct people IRL and other online communities spewing rumors as fact.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I posted this on the DL SWGE thread, but with how smoothly everything is going in Galaxy's Edge today I wish that Disney would institute these reservations all the time.

What I wouldn't give to go in there when it wasn't wall to wall people...must be a much more pleasant experience.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I know no one has quoted my previous message or argued with me.  But I've been thinking more on the topic and I just really think it makes sense.

From reports that have been coming in on the boards, there seems to be a waiting list for the lightsaber experience and the droid building. It's almost impossible to get into the Cantina. So are they really losing any money by limiting the amount of people inside? It doesn't sound like it. Maybe they'd be selling a few more snacks items or blue milk, but it does seem like all the big money making experiences have constant waits anyway.

It seems like a win win for everyone. I'm sure guest are much happier this way. You can get decent pictures of the areas, you can get on Smuggler's more than once and it's not shoulder to shoulder people. Whenever that happens very few people come away feeling happy and in the mood to spend money.


----------



## The Pho

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I posted this on the DL SWGE thread, but with how smoothly everything is going in Galaxy's Edge today I wish that Disney would institute these reservations all the time.
> 
> What I wouldn't give to go in there when it wasn't wall to wall people...must be a much more pleasant experience.


I’m still really hoping they extend the reservation window, it’s going so smoothly and I’m just going to miss it.


----------



## wareagle57

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I posted this on the DL SWGE thread, but with how smoothly everything is going in Galaxy's Edge today I wish that Disney would institute these reservations all the time.
> 
> What I wouldn't give to go in there when it wasn't wall to wall people...must be a much more pleasant experience.



Think about how limited it is though. Even if you are a DL Resort Guest, you only get ONE 4 hour block in the first month. If you went on your once a year or once every 3 years WDW trip would you really want to be bound to ONE visit to GE? I can’t even imagine how frustrating it must be to locals. 

I think the best thing is to for WDW is to limit the capacity to the same level or maybe slightly higher than that of DL, but require not reservations. Hotel guest can get in every day if they want to 3 hours before rope drop. Non hotel guests can queue up every single day if they want to. And when they get in they’ll be met by similar crowds as today. 

I can think if much worse things than waiting in a virtual line to get into a reasonably crowded galaxy’s Edge while I use my FP to ride tower of terror and TSMM or wait in a line for Slinky.


----------



## jsbowl16

jknezek said:


> Yeah. The horrifying plastic face...


It looks like she just stepped off the set of "Sugar and Spice".


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I know no one has quoted my previous message or argued with me.  But I've been thinking more on the topic and I just really think it makes sense.
> 
> From reports that have been coming in on the boards, there seems to be a waiting list for the lightsaber experience and the droid building. It's almost impossible to get into the Cantina. So are they really losing any money by limiting the amount of people inside? It doesn't sound like it. Maybe they'd be selling a few more snacks items or blue milk, but it does seem like all the big money making experiences have constant waits anyway.
> 
> It seems like a win win for everyone. I'm sure guest are much happier this way. You can get decent pictures of the areas, you can get on Smuggler's more than once and it's not shoulder to shoulder people. Whenever that happens very few people come away feeling happy and in the mood to spend money.



I think at WDW a virtual queue system via MDE that limits the number of people who can get in is probably what will happen. You still don't have to wait in line, except to get into the park, which I would do anyway. Enter park, get your spot in the queue, with hopefully a start time and end time, like a long FP, and then go about your day until then. It's not as convenient, since you don't know way in advance, but you still wouldn't need to wait in line to get in. You would also know when you could get in day of at least. I think they are going to do the virtual queue at DLR after the reservation window. I think that's what I read, or maybe that's wishful thinking.

EDIT: Also, a lot of people who are not staying on property at DLR aren't getting in. Those reservations went in minutes. There are still supposedly on property reservations available though, if you book a room, at least for the reservation period. WDW has too many onsite hotels to guarantee a spot for onsite guests. They would have to do something like they did for the non-onsite people at DLR, which left many of those people without a reservation.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I know no one has quoted my previous message or argued with me.  But I've been thinking more on the topic and I just really think it makes sense.
> 
> From reports that have been coming in on the boards, there seems to be a waiting list for the lightsaber experience and the droid building. It's almost impossible to get into the Cantina. So are they really losing any money by limiting the amount of people inside? It doesn't sound like it. Maybe they'd be selling a few more snacks items or blue milk, but it does seem like all the big money making experiences have constant waits anyway.
> 
> It seems like a win win for everyone. I'm sure guest are much happier this way. You can get decent pictures of the areas, you can get on Smuggler's more than once and it's not shoulder to shoulder people. Whenever that happens very few people come away feeling happy and in the mood to spend money.



Oh, I am sure they will have reservations at WDW for GE ... Just they will be called "paid after hours events"


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1134680414692315138


----------



## scrappinginontario

Just thinking out loud...with a virtual queue, how do they move people out at the end of their time in Batuu?   I see a virtual queue being more like ADRs where they let  X number of people in every 5-10 minutes.  Is this correct?  Have they used this system at WDW before?  I’m not saying it wouldn’t work, I’m just wondering how it works?  Would a person need to arrive at DHS to try and ‘enter’ a virtual queue?  I see it being more challenging than DLs reservation system as WDW guests would also have FP+ reservations booked as well as possibly ADRs.

Guess I’m just wondering, how does a virtual queue work?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

scrappinginontario said:


> Just thinking out loud...with a virtual queue, how do they move people out at the end of their time in Batuu?   I see a virtual queue being more like ADRs where they let  X number of people in every 5-10 minutes.  Is this correct?  Have they used this system at WDW before?  I’m not saying it wouldn’t work, I’m just wondering how it works?  Would a person need to arrive at DHS to try and ‘enter’ a virtual queue?  I see it being more challenging than DLs reservation system as WDW guests would also have FP+ reservations booked as well as possibly ADRs.
> 
> Guess I’m just wondering, how does a virtual queue work?



Supposedly it will work that the land opens in the morning and people are allowed in until capacity is reached.  Then if you try to get in you will request access on your phone and you will be assigned a boarding party which is a time to return.  So it will be based on how long people stay / when people leave and they will have analytics to figure out when and how many for each "boarding party".


----------



## osully

rteetz said:


> I have never wanted a gift card as a souvenir before but here we are...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1134472028176732160



If you can use a gift card to buy this gift card, this is a no brainer!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

BigRed98 said:


> What site is no longer allowed? If you cant say, I understand. I just don't want to post links to banned sites.





SouthFayetteFan said:


> Can we still talk about what that site shares as news and/or rumors?  This seems somewhat confusing.  Does this ban tie to their reputation on rumors or something related to a travel agency?





afan said:


> *I would imagine it's related to the twitter reply they made to the Dis tweet about the rumor/story.  And just now looking that tweet is gone.*





rteetz said:


> They are banned for good and it’s best to no longer mention them.



These are the Days of Our Lives... hard to keep up with where the feud stands.  I guess this is clear for now!


----------



## Farro

So Onward looks.....average? I don't know, mini-trailer didn't blow me away. But I said that about Coco and now I've seen it 5 times and it never, ever gets old. My favorite.

So now that SWGE is open in California, I guess I thought it would be a bigger thing than it was.
I realize that the reservation system worked the way it should and that's why what I'm about to say didn't happen, but I was thinking it was going to be lines for hours, masses of people, etc., reminiscent of when Harry Potter opened in Florida.

I know the way it did go down is better for everyone, but I was looking forward to reading about the craziness! And people are so easily influenced, I think if other people saw the masses waiting to get in this new, exciting land it would make them say "hey, I need to be a part of this!".

Maybe WDW will deliver the drama for me. I also think reading on these boards about how "it will be horrid crowds for years to come" helped form my over-excitable expectations.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

We’ll be there in a few weeks and I’m thrilled that the reservation windows are keeping things manageable!! Might be fun to READ about craziness but I wouldn’t want to be in it.

Curious how it will be in WDW... we’ll be there opening day for that one...


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1134831752411865088


----------



## Farro

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> We’ll be there in a few weeks and I’m thrilled that the reservation windows are keeping things manageable!! Might be fun to READ about craziness but I wouldn’t want to be in it.
> 
> Curious how it will be in WDW... we’ll be there opening day for that one...



I'm sure WDW will bring the crazy. Not sure how they would handle reservations, I mean people have been booked already for months!

All the build up, reading the panic on the boards, the whole thing just seemed anticlimactic somehow. Like I said, I think I built it up in my head.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> So Onward looks.....average? I don't know, mini-trailer didn't blow me away. But I said that about Coco and now I've seen it 5 times and it never, ever gets old. My favorite.
> 
> So now that SWGE is open in California, I guess I thought it would be a bigger thing than it was.
> I realize that the reservation system worked the way it should and that's why what I'm about to say didn't happen, but I was thinking it was going to be lines for hours, masses of people, etc., reminiscent of when Harry Potter opened in Florida.
> 
> I know the way it did go down is better for everyone, but I was looking forward to reading about the craziness! And people are so easily influenced, I think if other people saw the masses waiting to get in this new, exciting land it would make them say "hey, I need to be a part of this!".
> 
> Maybe WDW will deliver the drama for me. I also think reading on these boards about how "it will be horrid crowds for years to come" helped form my over-excitable expectations.



Let's wait for the first day without reservations to fully pass judgement... But definitely think the reservation system has done what Disney wanted


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> So Onward looks.....average? I don't know, mini-trailer didn't blow me away. But I said that about Coco and now I've seen it 5 times and it never, ever gets old. My favorite.
> 
> So now that SWGE is open in California, I guess I thought it would be a bigger thing than it was.
> I realize that the reservation system worked the way it should and that's why what I'm about to say didn't happen, but I was thinking it was going to be lines for hours, masses of people, etc., reminiscent of when Harry Potter opened in Florida.
> 
> I know the way it did go down is better for everyone, but I was looking forward to reading about the craziness! And people are so easily influenced, I think if other people saw the masses waiting to get in this new, exciting land it would make them say "hey, I need to be a part of this!".
> 
> Maybe WDW will deliver the drama for me. I also think reading on these boards about how "it will be horrid crowds for years to come" helped form my over-excitable expectations.



Let's wait for the first day without reservations to fully pass judgement... But definitely think the reservation system has done what Disney wanted


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Progress of Leave a Legacy removal:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1134937195347714049


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Farro said:


> I'm sure WDW will bring the crazy. Not sure how they would handle reservations, I mean people have been booked already for months!
> 
> All the build up, reading the panic on the boards, the whole thing just seemed anticlimactic somehow. Like I said, I think I built it up in my head.


Oh, I was fully prepared to hear about PANDEMONIUM as well!  

I'm glad it hasn't materialized, but my DL trip spans the last day of reservations for SWGE and the 1st day without... I fully expect the latter to be IN-SANE.  I'm planning on DCA for that day, and the Walk in Walt's Footsteps tour.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Progress of Leave a Legacy removal:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1134937195347714049


Just for everyone a boatload of new aerials are in the aerials thread.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

wareagle57 said:


> Think about how limited it is though. Even if you are a DL Resort Guest, you only get ONE 4 hour block in the first month. If you went on your once a year or once every 3 years WDW trip would you really want to be bound to ONE visit to GE? I can’t even imagine how frustrating it must be to locals.
> 
> I think the best thing is to for WDW is to limit the capacity to the same level or maybe slightly higher than that of DL, but require not reservations. Hotel guest can get in every day if they want to 3 hours before rope drop. Non hotel guests can queue up every single day if they want to. And when they get in they’ll be met by similar crowds as today.
> 
> I can think if much worse things than waiting in a virtual line to get into a reasonably crowded galaxy’s Edge while I use my FP to ride tower of terror and TSMM or wait in a line for Slinky.



It might be a tough sell, but I think I'd rather have limited time in the land and have it be a relaxed, not shoulder to shoulder with everyone else experience. 



soniam said:


> I think at WDW a virtual queue system via MDE that limits the number of people who can get in is probably what will happen. You still don't have to wait in line, except to get into the park, which I would do anyway. Enter park, get your spot in the queue, with hopefully a start time and end time, like a long FP, and then go about your day until then. It's not as convenient, since you don't know way in advance, but you still wouldn't need to wait in line to get in. You would also know when you could get in day of at least. I think they are going to do the virtual queue at DLR after the reservation window. I think that's what I read, or maybe that's wishful thinking.
> 
> EDIT: Also, a lot of people who are not staying on property at DLR aren't getting in. Those reservations went in minutes. There are still supposedly on property reservations available though, if you book a room, at least for the reservation period. WDW has too many onsite hotels to guarantee a spot for onsite guests. They would have to do something like they did for the non-onsite people at DLR, which left many of those people without a reservation.



It does sound like they might do a virtual queue, I'm just afraid they'll let in more people than DL is at the moment.

Really, I should have just budgeted for a trip to DL and gone during this reservation period. But who coulda guessed it would be going this smoothly/nicely.


----------



## rteetz

__
		http://instagr.am/p/ByJ-k1cnR_J/


----------



## ICTVgrad07

dolewhipdreams said:


> I never thought "plush butt" would be part of an aesthetic I would go for but here we are.



Bring over the hamburger purse from Tokyo and they can have all my money.


----------



## Farro

Saw a picture of the Gran Destino someone in the DIS group on Facebook took at night and it had different colored uplighting all up the center of the building! A few different colors. Looked really nice! Here are two of the pictures they took (Not mine):


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Saw a picture of the Riviera someone in the DIS group on Facebook took at night and it had different colored uplighting all up the center of the building! A few different colors. Looked really nice! Here are two of the pictures they took (Not mine):
> 
> View attachment 405465View attachment 405465View attachment 405466


That’s Gran Destino not Riviera


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> That’s Gran Destino not Riviera




Oh sorry!!!      I'm fired. Will edit my post!


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> Let's wait for the first day without reservations to fully pass judgement... But definitely think the reservation system has done what Disney wanted


That's why I hope WDW will have reservations, but I think the "extra extra magic hours" is their replacement for that . If you stay in a resort .. you do have a reservation -- 6 - 9 am EVERY morning.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135195536569634816


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> That's why I hope WDW will have reservations, but I think the "extra extra magic hours" is their replacement for that . If you stay in a resort .. you do have a reservation -- 6 - 9 am EVERY morning.



exactly - just too many rooms at WDW to guarantee everyone a slot - and if people paid to stay on property and didn't get one I can see some loud complaints


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135195536569634816




all I see is one of those 1980's plastic halloween costumes


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135195536569634816


Sorry, Woody looks like Woody, but Bo Peep is just creepy.


----------



## JessicaW1234

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> ABC Commissary reopens with a new look


Will it take DDP & is dinner considered QS?


----------



## rteetz

Japan’s Soarin looks incredible


----------



## han22735

rteetz said:


>


Reminds me of the something worn in the Purge movies..


----------



## rteetz

Indiana Jones starts shooting very soon


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Aladdin just edged out for the top spot in its second week, but doing fine.  Up to $189m domestically and $445.9m globally on a $189m budget 

End Game up to $2.713bn as it inches closer to Avatar's $2.788bn 

https://411mania.com/movies/411-box-office-report-godzilla-king-of-the-monsters-claims-top-spot/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

First narrators announced for Candlelight Processional

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...f-the-holidays/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q3wo0523190010A


----------



## themommy

JessicaW1234 said:


> Will it take DDP & is dinner considered QS?


From what I read, yes and yes. I’ve got reservations there next week so, here’s hoping what I read is correct. Lol


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


>



Pretty sure this will be a costume in a future horror movie, or at least someone who robs a bank.


----------



## umichigan10

*NEWS

https://www.wesh.com/article/worker...cal-issues-at-universals-volcano-bay/27693316*
I posted a thread about this, but I hope everything’s alright for all involved


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...y-world-resort/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q3wo0523190012A


----------



## SG131

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...y-world-resort/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q3wo0523190012A


Well I said after last year I didn't have the need to go to the Christmas Party again until it has a new show to see.  I guess I'll have to add this back onto my list for the next year or two.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

Disneyland Update: Look Ma, No Crowds!


----------



## rteetz

*News

EARLY LOOK: Magical Holiday Happenings at All Four Walt Disney World Resort Theme Parks, Disney Springs in 2019*


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Fox, Disney Acquire Screen Rights to Children’s Book “The Garden of Abdul Gasazi”


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> Disneyland Update: Look Ma, No Crowds!


Wow!  That's amazing!!

While I would love to think the same thing will happen at WDW, I don't want to get my hopes up as it's really like comparing apples to oranges.  
- DL is mainly local guests (outside of those who went specifically for SWGE) whereas WDW is mainly guests who are at Disney for an extended period of vacation time.
- DL offered a great reservation system.  It appears WDW may do a virtual queue which will work much differently.

As time goes on, it appears people are thinking guests will stay away from WDW when SWGE, similar to what happened at DL.  I received updated TP numbers and they're showing Epcot at 1s (Fridays and Sundays) 2 and 3 weeks into Food and Wine and 4s on Saturdays.  Those predictions seem super low for the beginning weekends of Food and Wine!

I guess only time will tell.  I'm looking forward to hearing how WDW decides to manage crowds/reservations/queues at SWGE and how the rest of the parks will fare.


----------



## rteetz

scrappinginontario said:


> Wow!  That's amazing!!
> 
> While I would love to think the same thing will happen at WDW, I don't want to get my hopes up as it's really like comparing apples to oranges.
> - DL is mainly local guests (outside of those who went specifically for SWGE) whereas WDW is mainly guests who are at Disney for an extended period of vacation time.
> - DL offered a great reservation system.  It appears WDW may do a virtual queue which will work much differently.
> 
> As time goes on, it appears people are thinking guests will stay away from WDW when SWGE, similar to what happened at DL.  I received updated TP numbers and they're showing Epcot at 1s (Fridays and Sundays) 2 and 3 weeks into Food and Wine and 4s on Saturdays.  Those predictions seem super low for the beginning weekends of Food and Wine!
> 
> I guess only time will tell.  I'm looking forward to hearing how WDW decides to manage crowds/reservations/queues at SWGE and how the rest of the parks will fare.


Disneyland also blocked out CM's and many AP's.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

scrappinginontario said:


> Wow!  That's amazing!!
> 
> While I would love to think the same thing will happen at WDW, I don't want to get my hopes up as it's really like comparing apples to oranges.
> - DL is mainly local guests (outside of those who went specifically for SWGE) whereas WDW is mainly guests who are at Disney for an extended period of vacation time.
> - DL offered a great reservation system.  It appears WDW may do a virtual queue which will work much differently.
> 
> As time goes on, it appears people are thinking guests will stay away from WDW when SWGE, similar to what happened at DL.  I received updated TP numbers and they're showing Epcot at 1s (Fridays and Sundays) 2 and 3 weeks into Food and Wine and 4s on Saturdays.  Those predictions seem super low for the beginning weekends of Food and Wine!
> 
> I guess only time will tell.  I'm looking forward to hearing how WDW decides to manage crowds/reservations/queues at SWGE and how the rest of the parks will fare.



A lot of people even with no interest in Galaxy's Edge already had vacations booked for when GE is opening - with the thinking it would definitely be before GE opened, but the earlier than expected opening of GE threw some people and some may move their vacation but others are "stuck" and will focus on the other parks

So long of the short, I don't think it will feel nearly as empty as DLR did (in the non GE areas)


----------



## Farro

@rteetz  Did you see this about practically all rides at DHS becoming Tier 1? Seems pretty solid story?

https://forums.wdwmagic.com/threads...s-at-hollywood-studios-effective-8-29.955256/


----------



## dina444444

Farro said:


> @rteetz  Did you see this about practically all rides at DHS becoming Tier 1? Seems pretty solid story?
> 
> https://forums.wdwmagic.com/threads...s-at-hollywood-studios-effective-8-29.955256/


That sounds like it’s reverting back to pre TSL opening tiers.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Looks like Inside Out Emotional Whirlwind!  going through testing


----------



## dina444444

TheMaxRebo said:


> Looks like Inside Out Emotional Whirlwind!  going through testing


The ride vehicles had the test water jugs in them on Saturday afternoon when I road incredicoaster.


----------



## JETSDAD

Farro said:


> @rteetz  Did you see this about practically all rides at DHS becoming Tier 1? Seems pretty solid story?
> 
> https://forums.wdwmagic.com/threads...s-at-hollywood-studios-effective-8-29.955256/



Seems odd that they would make that change at that point.  If that does happen I think that it will actually be beneficial to those who refresh for same day FP's as there should be increased availability for ToT and RnR especially earlier in the day. With them both being tier 2 they are now more difficult to get.


----------



## SG131

Farro said:


> @rteetz  Did you see this about practically all rides at DHS becoming Tier 1? Seems pretty solid story?
> 
> https://forums.wdwmagic.com/threads...s-at-hollywood-studios-effective-8-29.955256/


That’s crazy, there are not nearly enough rides at HS to make so many tier 1. Really they’re saying you can only get one useful fast pass for this park a day. I’d rather them make everything the same tier like MK.  When they open the new ride in Feb I’m sure that will be another tier 1 as well.....


----------



## The Pho

*News*


Reports of Volcano Bay closing yesterday due to employees and guests being shocked in the water.  Response was apparently not very quick after guests first starting complaining. 
4 employees were hospitalized.

https://abcnews.go.com/Lifestyle/wi...r-park-closes-early-workers-hospital-63458558


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> *News*
> 
> 
> Reports of Volcano Bay closing today due to employees and guests being shocked in the water.  Response was apparently not very quick after guests first starting complaining.
> 4 employees were hospitalized.
> 
> https://abcnews.go.com/Lifestyle/wi...r-park-closes-early-workers-hospital-63458558


Yesterday, not today.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> Yesterday, not today.


Yah I don’t know why I wrote today.  Fixed it.  Plus I overlooked that it was already posted.  So I lose again.


----------



## crazy4wdw

The Walt Disney Studios announces the Launchpad Shorts program which will allow directors to develop short live-action films for Disney+

https://www.thewaltdisneycompany.co...for-filmmakers-to-share-diverse-perspectives/


----------



## tlmadden73

Farro said:


> @rteetz  Did you see this about practically all rides at DHS becoming Tier 1? Seems pretty solid story?
> 
> https://forums.wdwmagic.com/threads...s-at-hollywood-studios-effective-8-29.955256/


There is NO WAY they will make EVERY ride except Star Tours Tier 1 at DHS. That will be horrible for the thrill seekers (but wont hurt families (like mine) with small children that were not doing RNRC and ToT anyway).  it is already horrible to have every TSL ride as Tier 1. 

That WOULD spread out the crowds, if you plan on spending your entire day at DH, but nothing Tier 2 worth it at DHS then -- even Star Tours has managable wait times (but will probably see increased crowds due to the SWGE and the influx of Star Wars fans (and proximity to the SWGE entrance).


----------



## foodiddiedoo

tlmadden73 said:


> There is NO WAY they will make EVERY ride except Star Tours Tier 1 at DHS. That will be horrible for the thrill seekers (but wont hurt families (like mine) with small children that were not doing RNRC and ToT anyway).  it is already horrible to have every TSL ride as Tier 1.
> 
> That WOULD spread out the crowds, if you plan on spending your entire day at DH, but nothing Tier 2 worth it at DHS then -- even Star Tours has managable wait times (but will probably see increased crowds due to the SWGE and the influx of Star Wars fans (and proximity to the SWGE entrance).


Maybe they are trying to make people not want to go to Hollywood Studios? Why would I want to wait in multiple hour long lines for rides I used to be able to FP easily, so maybe I do Star Wars and leave.  It's clearly a master plan .


----------



## scrappinginontario

tlmadden73 said:


> There is NO WAY they will make EVERY ride except Star Tours Tier 1 at DHS. That will be horrible for the thrill seekers (but wont hurt families (like mine) with small children that were not doing RNRC and ToT anyway).  it is already horrible to have every TSL ride as Tier 1.
> 
> That WOULD spread out the crowds, if you plan on spending your entire day at DH, but nothing Tier 2 worth it at DHS then -- even Star Tours has managable wait times (but will probably see increased crowds due to the SWGE and the influx of Star Wars fans (and proximity to the SWGE entrance).


While I would like to agree, it's kinda the way it is at Epcot.  We rarely 'need' our Tier 2 FPs with the exception of 'Living with the Land' occasionally. 

There are still a number of options left for Tier 2 FPs in DHS even if they make the changes indicated in this article.  I'm not saying I agree with the changes but I can see them doing it.






I do like that it would be easier to get a RnRC FP as our 4th FP if it became a Tier 1 again.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Farro

tlmadden73 said:


> There is NO WAY they will make EVERY ride except Star Tours Tier 1 at DHS. That will be horrible for the thrill seekers (but wont hurt families (like mine) with small children that were not doing RNRC and ToT anyway).  it is already horrible to have every TSL ride as Tier 1.
> 
> That WOULD spread out the crowds, if you plan on spending your entire day at DH, but nothing Tier 2 worth it at DHS then -- even Star Tours has managable wait times (but will probably see increased crowds due to the SWGE and the influx of Star Wars fans (and proximity to the SWGE entrance).



Welp, that's what happened to this guy in the link I provided. I can't verify if it's a fact or not, but a weird thing to make up...


----------



## tlmadden73

scrappinginontario said:


> While I would like to agree, it's kinda the way it is at Epcot.  We rarely 'need' our Tier 2 FPs with the exception of 'Living with the Land' occasionally.
> 
> There are still a number of options left for Tier 2 FPs in DHS even if they make the changes indicated in this article.  I'm not saying I agree with the changes but I can see them doing it.
> 
> View attachment 406017
> View attachment 406018
> View attachment 406019
> View attachment 406020
> 
> I do like that it would be easier to get a RnRC FP as our 4th FP if it became a Tier 1 again.


The problem I have had with the Tier system .. especially at DHS is that every time i have gone .. I have had Fast Passes for those Tier 2 attractions (just because) .. and they are essentially worthless because they are shows -- that you walk into ... right alongside the standby line.

So every time I go to Epcot and DHS .. I dont really have 3 FPs .. I just have one. And that feels underwhelming and frustrating compared to the MK and AK. 

FP gains you nothing .. not even guaranteed entry as far as I know. I have arrived at shows (like Indy) during the FP window .. and they have already let the standby queue in .. so that FP was wasted. 

Shows should not have FP queues .. period. You dont see FPs for Country Bears or Carousel of Progress at MK because the point of a Fast Pass is to skip a long standby line.
I hope .. once all of the new attractions open at DHS . .they can just ditch tiering altogether. Or just Tier 1 the Star Wars attractions. They will have enough BIG attractions to spread out the crowds I think.


----------



## wareagle57

I forget, can you book just a tier 1 and then use it for anything as soon as you've used it? Or are you forced to "use" 2 tier 2 rides first. I know in the past I've booked 1 at Epcot and had the ability to book whatever I wanted at a DIFFERENT park after, but can't remember if that works staying in the same park.


----------



## SG131

wareagle57 said:


> I forget, can you book just a tier 1 and then use it for anything as soon as you've used it? Or are you forced to "use" 2 tier 2 rides first. I know in the past I've booked 1 at Epcot and had the ability to book whatever I wanted at a DIFFERENT park after, but can't remember if that works staying in the same park.


You have to use two tier 2 fp before you can book another tier 1 at the same park. Now with the new multiple park fp option I’m not sure if you can schedule more than one tier 1 ahead of time if they are at different parks.


----------



## ejgonz2

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Aladdin just edged out for the top spot in its second week, but doing fine.  Up to $189m domestically and $445.9m globally on a $189m budget
> 
> End Game up to $2.713bn as it inches closer to Avatar's $2.788bn
> 
> https://411mania.com/movies/411-box-office-report-godzilla-king-of-the-monsters-claims-top-spot/



I’m in Chicago for a conference and went again to see Endgame Saturday. The theater was full and I wasn’t able to get a very good seat 2 hours before. Did the same thing for IW last year same time of year and the theater was empty. Just interesting.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135662592020455424


----------



## OSUZorba

TheMaxRebo said:


> A lot of people even with no interest in Galaxy's Edge already had vacations booked for when GE is opening - with the thinking it would definitely be before GE opened, but the earlier than expected opening of GE threw some people and some may move their vacation but others are "stuck" and will focus on the other parks
> 
> So long of the short, I don't think it will feel nearly as empty as DLR did (in the non GE areas)


Yeah, we were trying to get in before GE to avoid the madness, but are there the week of the opening. My hotel is non-refundable or else I would've moved my dates.


----------



## OSUZorba

Farro said:


> @rteetz  Did you see this about practically all rides at DHS becoming Tier 1? Seems pretty solid story?
> 
> https://forums.wdwmagic.com/threads...s-at-hollywood-studios-effective-8-29.955256/


That will be pretty terrible if done. I'd think they'd at least move A.S.S. out of tier 1. But this would make it nearly impossible to get a FP for Star Tours also. Should make same day FPP for ToT, RnR and A.S.S. easier though.


----------



## OSUZorba

Okay, this is probably ridiculous, but I watched several SW:GE review videos today. The cast members bothered me, watching the videos I found the land believable, until the CMs started talking and sounded just like the guests, just like any other American. I know it would've been hard to do, but it may have been nice if they had hired people with accents.



Spoiler



Also I was disappointed in "Rex" at the catina, I was hoping for something like the Mos Eisley band. I only saw Craig's short video of him in the preview, but he seemed pretty annoying in that clip. Craig said later that he was really cool, though.



ETA: Other than those two things I think the land looks amazing and I am now a believer that it can be a big time suck even with only one or two rides.


----------



## chicagoshannon

OSUZorba said:


> Okay, this is probably ridiculous, but I watched several SW:GE review videos today. The cast members bothered me, watching the videos I found the land believable, until the CMs started talking and sounded just like the guests, just like any other American. I know it would've been hard to do, but it may have been nice if they had hired people with accents.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Also I was disappointed in "Rex" at the catina, I was hoping for something like the Mos Eisley band. I only saw Craig's short video of him in the preview, but he seemed pretty annoying in that clip. Craig said later that he was really cool, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: Other than those two things I think the land looks amazing and I am now a believer that it can be a big time suck even with only one or two rides.


What kind of accents?  Aren't all the movies American accents?


----------



## SaintsManiac

OSUZorba said:


> Okay, this is probably ridiculous, but I watched several SW:GE review videos today. The cast members bothered me, watching the videos I found the land believable, until the CMs started talking and sounded just like the guests, just like any other American. I know it would've been hard to do, but it may have been nice if they had hired people with accents.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Also I was disappointed in "Rex" at the catina, I was hoping for something like the Mos Eisley band. I only saw Craig's short video of him in the preview, but he seemed pretty annoying in that clip. Craig said later that he was really cool, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: Other than those two things I think the land looks amazing and I am now a believer that it can be a big time suck even with only one or two rides.




What are they supposed to sound like?


----------



## siren0119

chicagoshannon said:


> What kind of accents?  Aren't all the movies American accents?



Many characters have distinctly non-American accents (Rey and Palpatine popped into my head first), and not just headliner characters. It would stand to reason that an outpost would have dialect diversity due to the nature of the setting.


----------



## JaxDad

chicagoshannon said:


> What kind of accents?  Aren't all the movies American accents?


Wookie?


----------



## OSUZorba

chicagoshannon said:


> What kind of accents?  Aren't all the movies American accents?


The main actors are, but don't the locals normally have different accents? It just something I thought about when watching the reviews, and since I was doing it at work I was mostly listening so the voices stuck out. As for what kind of accent, I was thinking anything that sounded different that what you hear everyday. Again, I know I'm being ridiculous.



SaintsManiac said:


> What are they supposed to sound like?



Not saying they are "supposed" to sound like anything, just that I think it would help the immersion if they didn't sound just like every other person in SoCal. Maybe even if some of the CMs like the light saber building people were wearing voice changing masks like Leia in ROTJ (could be half face masks, so they didn't cover their eyes).


----------



## OSUZorba

Just saw this story on what happens if you overstay your welcome:

https://www.polygon.com/2019/6/3/18650559/disneyland-star-wars-land-reservations-galaxys-edge


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OSUZorba said:


> Okay, this is probably ridiculous, but I watched several SW:GE review videos today. The cast members bothered me, watching the videos I found the land believable, until the CMs started talking and sounded just like the guests, just like any other American. I know it would've been hard to do, but it may have been nice if they had hired people with accents.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Also I was disappointed in "Rex" at the catina, I was hoping for something like the Mos Eisley band. I only saw Craig's short video of him in the preview, but he seemed pretty annoying in that clip. Craig said later that he was really cool, though.
> 
> 
> 
> i guess it would be nice if there was a bit of variety, and maybe there will be over time - but they also have to work with what the workforce in the Orlando area is - unless they make it part of the cultural exchange program like with the EPCOT countries but not sure how it would work.
> 
> I also think they have to balance with the people that aren't looking for that immersions - already seen some reports (that parents are complaining when their kids are referred to as "younglings" so if people had thick accents I could see people complaining they can't understand the CMs)
> 
> ETA: Other than those two things I think the land looks amazing and I am now a believer that it can be a big time suck even with only one or two rides.





chicagoshannon said:


> What kind of accents?  Aren't all the movies American accents?



some key parts have British accents - Obi-Wan, Rey, etc. ... though interestingly Finn is played by a Brittish actor but the character doesn't keep the accent (so must be an active decision for which characters will have British accents and which ones won't)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ns-after-hours/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q3wo0523190021A


----------



## siren0119

TheMaxRebo said:


> some key parts have British accents - Obi-Wan, Rey, etc. ... though interestingly Finn is played by a Brittish actor but the character doesn't keep the accent (so must be an active decision for which characters will have British accents and which ones won't)



Is there a name for Yoda's accent? Muppet-ese?  What about Jar Jar's?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

siren0119 said:


> Is there a name for Yoda's accent? Muppet-ese?  What about Jar Jar's?



well, Jar-Jar is a Gungan (so I guess, Gunganese) and Yoda is a an unknown species or home planet so not sure (most call it a "yoda species" so I guess just Yodaese)


----------



## siren0119

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, Jar-Jar is a Gungan (so I guess, Gunganese) and Yoda is a an unknown species or home planet so not sure (most call it a "yoda species" so I guess just Yodaese)



Maybe it's just me, but Yoda's voice struck me as what might happen if Miss Piggy and Cookie Monster had a love child.


----------



## rteetz

News

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...erience-center-in-epcots-odyssey-pavilion.htm


----------



## sherlockmiles

OSUZorba said:


> Just saw this story on what happens if you overstay your welcome:
> 
> https://www.polygon.com/2019/6/3/18650559/disneyland-star-wars-land-reservations-galaxys-edge



This was a great read - well written.


----------



## Firebird060

Lol I like the playful interactions from the CMs asking them to leave Batu, though i think stormtroppers would have been more fun lol.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

2020 WDW vacation packages can be booked starting on June 18th!!!

(I know a lot of people have been waiting for this

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ges-for-2020-can-be-booked-beginning-june-18/


----------



## SaharanTea

siren0119 said:


> Maybe it's just me, but Yoda's voice struck me as what might happen if Miss Piggy and Cookie Monster had a love child.



Apologies for sounding pedantic, and you may already know this, but the same voice actor/pupeteer did all three characters:  Frank Oz.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Florida Resident "Get Your Ears On" ticket promotion:

- Florida Residents can purchase a 4-day _Get Your Ears On_ ticket for $55 per day, plus tax (total of $219 plus tax) — or purchase a 3-day ticket for $67 per day, plus tax (total of $199 plus tax).
- Ticket days can be used any 3 or 4 days, depending on ticket purchased, through August 28, 2019—with no blockout dates. Upgrades to the Park Hopper Option and Park Hopper Plus Option are also available. Florida Residents can purchase _Get Your Ears On_ tickets through August 25, 2019.
- Florida Resident _Get Your Ears On_ tickets are valid for admission to any one of the 4 theme parks per day. Tickets and any options purchased must be used by August 28, 2019. Proof of Florida residency is required to purchase.

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...9G8yR0wH8471RRSTEKk0qUQgckhUBq2OhfOVMWqeJJhRk


----------



## siren0119

SaharanTea said:


> Apologies for sounding pedantic, and you may already know this, but the same voice actor/pupeteer did all three characters:  Frank Oz.



That's kinda the joke lol


----------



## OSUZorba

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Florida Resident "Get Your Ears On" ticket promotion:
> 
> - Florida Residents can purchase a 4-day _Get Your Ears On_ ticket for $55 per day, plus tax (total of $219 plus tax) — or purchase a 3-day ticket for $67 per day, plus tax (total of $199 plus tax).
> - Ticket days can be used any 3 or 4 days, depending on ticket purchased, through August 28, 2019—with no blockout dates. Upgrades to the Park Hopper Option and Park Hopper Plus Option are also available. Florida Residents can purchase _Get Your Ears On_ tickets through August 25, 2019.
> - Florida Resident _Get Your Ears On_ tickets are valid for admission to any one of the 4 theme parks per day. Tickets and any options purchased must be used by August 28, 2019. Proof of Florida residency is required to purchase.
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...9G8yR0wH8471RRSTEKk0qUQgckhUBq2OhfOVMWqeJJhRk


I really need to get a Florida fake ID. I just don't know any Floridian high school students who could help me out with finding a source.


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Florida Resident "Get Your Ears On" ticket promotion:
> 
> - Florida Residents can purchase a 4-day _Get Your Ears On_ ticket for $55 per day, plus tax (total of $219 plus tax) — or purchase a 3-day ticket for $67 per day, plus tax (total of $199 plus tax).
> - Ticket days can be used any 3 or 4 days, depending on ticket purchased, through August 28, 2019—with no blockout dates. Upgrades to the Park Hopper Option and Park Hopper Plus Option are also available. Florida Residents can purchase _Get Your Ears On_ tickets through August 25, 2019.
> - Florida Resident _Get Your Ears On_ tickets are valid for admission to any one of the 4 theme parks per day. Tickets and any options purchased must be used by August 28, 2019. Proof of Florida residency is required to purchase.
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...9G8yR0wH8471RRSTEKk0qUQgckhUBq2OhfOVMWqeJJhRk




They are really pulling out all of the stops for this summer.


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> 2020 WDW vacation packages can be booked starting on June 18th!!!
> 
> (I know a lot of people have been waiting for this
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ges-for-2020-can-be-booked-beginning-june-18/




Yes!!!

I'm thrilled and terrified to find out how much I'll actually be paying.

We booked Boardwalk water view for May 2020 at whatever highest rack rate was for 2019. If the increase is too much, we are prepared to give up the dream of a Boardwalk view and move on over to Yacht Club where the water view seems to be a lot cheaper. Hardship I tell ya....

Maybe we'll break even with the annual increase, but decrease in rack rate for time of year.


----------



## Clockwork

OSUZorba said:


> The main actors are, but don't the locals normally have different accents? It just something I thought about when watching the reviews, and since I was doing it at work I was mostly listening so the voices stuck out. As for what kind of accent, I was thinking anything that sounded different that what you hear everyday. Again, I know I'm being ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> Not saying they are "supposed" to sound like anything, just that I think it would help the immersion if they didn't sound just like every other person in SoCal. Maybe even if some of the CMs like the light saber building people were wearing voice changing masks like Leia in ROTJ (could be half face masks, so they didn't cover their eyes).


I spoke with Rey and she definitely had a English accent. I don’t know if she was English or not but she did pull the accent off well. She also was a very good look alike,


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Florida Resident "Get Your Ears On" ticket promotion:
> 
> - Florida Residents can purchase a 4-day _Get Your Ears On_ ticket for $55 per day, plus tax (total of $219 plus tax) — or purchase a 3-day ticket for $67 per day, plus tax (total of $199 plus tax).
> - Ticket days can be used any 3 or 4 days, depending on ticket purchased, through August 28, 2019—with no blockout dates. Upgrades to the Park Hopper Option and Park Hopper Plus Option are also available. Florida Residents can purchase _Get Your Ears On_ tickets through August 25, 2019.
> - Florida Resident _Get Your Ears On_ tickets are valid for admission to any one of the 4 theme parks per day. Tickets and any options purchased must be used by August 28, 2019. Proof of Florida residency is required to purchase.
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...9G8yR0wH8471RRSTEKk0qUQgckhUBq2OhfOVMWqeJJhRk


This and the Summer One World promotion .. wow .. they REALLY REALLY need people to come during the summer.

I guess this answers the question of whether people have just been delaying their vactions until SWGE opens. 
(That and I think people are just trending away from the oppressive summer heat).

As the clock ticks closer to August 29th (less than 3 months now), I think the chances of seeing any fall discounts are falling rapidly.


----------



## Farro

tlmadden73 said:


> This and the Summer One World promotion .. wow .. they REALLY REALLY need people to come during the summer.
> 
> I guess this answers the question of whether people have just been delaying their vactions until SWGE opens.
> (That and I think people are just trending away from the oppressive summer heat).
> 
> As the clock ticks closer to August 29th (less than 3 months now), I think the chances of seeing any fall discounts are falling rapidly.




I don't know, there's still a lot of resort availability through the rest of the year. Even in October and the week of Thanksgiving!


----------



## chicagoshannon

tlmadden73 said:


> This and the Summer One World promotion .. wow .. they REALLY REALLY need people to come during the summer.
> 
> I guess this answers the question of whether people have just been delaying their vactions until SWGE opens.
> (That and I think people are just trending away from the oppressive summer heat).
> 
> As the clock ticks closer to August 29th (less than 3 months now), I think the chances of seeing any fall discounts are falling rapidly.


The last couple of summers have been slow.  I just think people have shifted their travel to other times.  I'm almost tempted to start traveling to Disney in the summer.  I'm wondering when they'll lower the ticket prices for summer in their weird ticket pricing they've had the last few years.


----------



## SaintsManiac

tlmadden73 said:


> This and the Summer One World promotion .. wow .. they REALLY REALLY need people to come during the summer.
> 
> I guess this answers the question of whether people have just been delaying their vactions until SWGE opens.
> (That and I think people are just trending away from the oppressive summer heat).
> 
> As the clock ticks closer to August 29th (less than 3 months now), I think the chances of seeing any fall discounts are falling rapidly.




I was listening to Josh's podcast (Walt Loved Podcasting) and he made a decent point: WDW starts this EEMH stuff and they might not feel the need to drop any discounts for fall. The extra time in the parks might be incentive enough to get people onsite.


----------



## Goofy2015

Brazil getting some more wind in coming to Epcot between Germany and Italy? 

But... from the same source that said The Land and The Seas would be demolished? So who knows how credible this is


----------



## SinCityMMAFan

Goofy2015 said:


> Brazil getting some more wind in coming to Epcot between Germany and Italy?
> 
> But... from the same source that said The Land and The Seas would be demolished? So who knows how credible this is



Just seen this on Twitter as well.  I'll believe that one once Disney announces it.


----------



## rteetz

Goofy2015 said:


> Brazil getting some more wind in coming to Epcot between Germany and Italy?
> 
> But... from the same source that said The Land and The Seas would be demolished? So who knows how credible this is


This has been a round for two years now including the date from WDWmagic sources.


----------



## Firebird060

I say if there is the space to add more countries,  which we know there is room for at least 1 new pavillion which doesnt have many backstage buildings on it and there might be room for two  or 3 if your willing to demolish the backside of Morroco and use that Area, and the wooded section between it and Japan and also willing to demo the event building between Canada and UK, though since Disney uses it a fair share, I do not think that is happening unless its for a fabled UK ride.   But I guess we will find out sooner than later since we have heard there is going to be alot of Epcot related announcements at this years d23.


----------



## rteetz

Firebird060 said:


> I say if there is the space to add more countries,  which we know there is room for at least 1 new pavillion which doesnt have many backstage buildings on it and there might be room for two  or 3 if your willing to demolish the backside of Morroco and use that Area, and the wooded section between it and Japan and also willing to demo the event building between Canada and UK, though since Disney uses it a fair share, I do not think that is happening unless its for a fabled UK ride.   But I guess we will find out sooner than later since we have heard there is going to be alot of Epcot related announcements at this years d23.


There is room for multiple pavilions not just one.


----------



## Q-man

rteetz said:


> There is room for multiple pavilions not just one.


Correct. 

https://www.google.com/maps/place/W...a71e391fd01cf1a0!8m2!3d28.385233!4d-81.563874


----------



## TheMaxRebo

chicagoshannon said:


> The last couple of summers have been slow.  I just think people have shifted their travel to other times.  I'm almost tempted to start traveling to Disney in the summer.  I'm wondering when they'll lower the ticket prices for summer in their weird ticket pricing they've had the last few years.



We typically go the last week of August before our kids go back to school and we find it quite nice.  It is really hot but park hours are generally longer so we go early and late and do midday breaks and crowds have been manageable the last few years


----------



## Goofy2015

rteetz said:


> This has been a round for two years now including the date from WDWmagic sources.



Yea, I have heard this in the rumblings that past few years. I thought it may have got brought up last D23 but may get announced this D23.


----------



## Firebird060

Oh i know there is room for multiple pavilions but the only space behind world showcase that is currently clear of back buildings is between China and Germany,  they could possible squeeze in 2 lands there but the rest of the green space around world showcase with trees also has back buildings behind it that would need to be demoed depending on size of the Pavillion.   



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129925080937619456


----------



## Douglas Dubh

Firebird060 said:


> Oh i know there is room for multiple pavilions but the only space behind world showcase that is currently clear of back buildings is between China and Germany,  they could possible squeeze in 2 lands there but the rest of the green space around world showcase with trees also has back buildings behind it that would need to be demoed depending on size of the Pavillion.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129925080937619456


Except they just installed stuff for the Illuminations replacement there.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Goofy2015 said:


> Brazil getting some more wind in coming to Epcot between Germany and Italy?


If this is accurate, then that means that the Germany train exhibit will be saying so long, farewell.   One of my favorite spots at Epcot.


----------



## Firebird060

Douglas Dubh said:


> Except they just installed stuff for the Illuminations replacement there.



Havent seen a recent pic of that install yet, also depending on how far back it is, you still would have enough room upfront, and depending on the show  pieces installed they may for all we know be something you could incorporate  in buildings if need be.  Shows at Disney are temporary even the long running ones that is prime real estate if Disney wanted to easy build a new pavilion at Epcot sometime in the future


----------



## rteetz

Firebird060 said:


> Oh i know there is room for multiple pavilions but the only space behind world showcase that is currently clear of back buildings is between China and Germany,  they could possible squeeze in 2 lands there but the rest of the green space around world showcase with trees also has back buildings behind it that would need to be demoed depending on size of the Pavillion.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129925080937619456


It easy to move things that are being stored in other spots. As of right now Brazil would go between Germany and Italy.


----------



## rteetz

Firebird060 said:


> Havent seen a recent pic of that install yet, also depending on how far back it is, you still would have enough room upfront, and depending on the show  pieces installed they may for all we know be something you could incorporate  in buildings if need be.  Shows at Disney are temporary even the long running ones that is prime real estate if Disney wanted to easy build a new pavilion at Epcot sometime in the future



You can see the space in that picture you posted. That brown/green area was just redone and lights were installed for illuminations.


----------



## SteveDude

Brazil would be very cool. Wasn't there a rollercoaster concept attached to it from years ago similar to Matterhorn in Anaheim?


----------



## Brett Wyman

Oh man I hope they don't kill the train set/tiny village off.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SteveDude said:


> Brazil would be very cool. Wasn't there a rollercoaster concept attached to it from years ago similar to Matterhorn in Anaheim?



There was one for the rumored Switzerland pavilion.  Only one I recall for Brazil was, somewhat ironically, a gondola style ride


----------



## rteetz

SteveDude said:


> Brazil would be very cool. Wasn't there a rollercoaster concept attached to it from years ago similar to Matterhorn in Anaheim?


You’re thinking of Mt. Fuji which would’ve been part of Japan or as @TheMaxRebo the Swiss Pavilion.


----------



## rteetz

Brett Wyman said:


> Oh man I hope they don't kill the train set/tiny village off.



They would if this happens.


----------



## The Pho

Is the gift shop in the exit to Toy Story Mania new? It smelled pretty new, and I feel like it wasn’t there 2 days ago.  But having an indoor shop in that inferno of a land is certainly a nice add.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Pho said:


> Is the gift shop in the exit to Toy Story Mania new? It smelled pretty new, and I feel like it wasn’t there 2 days ago.  But having an indoor shop in that inferno of a land is certainly a nice add.



I could be wrong but I thought they had advertised they would be having "popup" stores for Toy Story 4 merch so this might just be that.

I thought it was just going to be little free standing racks but maybe they did this instead


----------



## skier_pete

I remember back before they built Riviera, I joked several times that they were going to build the DVC resort to a Rio De Janero theme and then build a Brazil pavillion in the style of Sugarloaf Mountain and build a gondola from the resort to the mountain. Then they announced the gondola. If they build a Brazil resort there I would've been 2/3rds correct!


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I could be wrong but I thought they had advertised they would be having "popup" stores for Toy Story 4 merch so this might just be that.
> 
> I thought it was just going to be little free standing racks but maybe they did this instead


Correct


----------



## jade1

********** said:


> I remember back before they built Riviera, I joked several times that they were going to build the DVC resort to a Rio De Janero theme and then build a Brazil pavillion in the style of Sugarloaf Mountain and build a gondola from the resort to the mountain. Then they announced the gondola. If they build a Brazil resort there I would've been 2/3rds correct!



You were feeling it that day. 

Maybe they will have the big Jesus statue-but with Walt's head.


----------



## Farro

To Brazil! Looking forward to some Caipirinhas!



Or if you prefer a Bombeirinho


----------



## Fantasia79

Brazil would be a SOLID build.  Samba band for music, steakhouse for food, soccer craziness (Jersey sales).  

I remember Spain, Greece and Israel being considered too.  

Backstage areas take advantage of the space they have.  Compared to DLR, EPCOT has crazy ample backstage areas, they’ll figure it out just fine.


----------



## soniam

Farro said:


> To Brazil! Looking forward to some Caipirinhas!
> 
> View attachment 406369
> 
> Or if you prefer a Bombeirinho
> 
> View attachment 406370



Oooooh, caipirihina. You're killing me!!! No carbs/no drinkies until vacation at the end of the month At least the amount of weight that I am losing it worth the sacrifice. I think I actually miss alcohol the most.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disneyland Park Shares Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge Experience With Neighborhood Children


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Cheese Seminar Schedule for 2019 Epcot International Food & Wine Festival
Beverage Seminar Schedule for 2019 Epcot International Food & Wine Festival
Culinary Demonstrations Schedule for 2019 Epcot International Food & Wine Festival
Food & Beverage Pairings Available at 2019 Epcot International Food & Wine Festival


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Shanghai Disney Resort Celebrating Donald Duck’s Birthday with Special Limited-Time Offerings


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Singer Morissette Amon Meets “Aladdin” Star Will Smith and Sings with Disney Legend Alan Menken


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Favorite Finds to Celebrate Global Running Day at Disney Springs on June 5


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Florida Residents: Get Your Ears On this Summer with a Limited-Time Walt Disney World Resort Ticket Offer


----------



## writerguyfl

OSUZorba said:


> Okay, this is probably ridiculous, but I watched several SW:GE review videos today. The cast members bothered me, watching the videos I found the land believable, until the CMs started talking and sounded just like the guests, just like any other American. I know it would've been hard to do, but it may have been nice if they had hired people with accents.



I wouldn't say ridiculous.  It's actually a very good idea.  It would be a wonderful way to create a more immersive land.

That said, I'd say it's an impossible idea.  There's no way Disney would ever find enough Cast Members who have identical accents for something so large.

As a part-time actor who is REALLY bad at accents, I can say that teaching them to hundreds of current/future Cast Members isn't something that would work.  Hearing people attempting to speak in a Star Wars accent (whatever that may be) would be comically bad.


----------



## OSUZorba

writerguyfl said:


> I wouldn't say ridiculous.  It's actually a very good idea.  It would be a wonderful way to create a more immersive land.
> 
> That said, I'd say it's an impossible idea.  There's no way Disney would ever find enough Cast Members who have identical accents for something so large.
> 
> As a part-time actor who is REALLY bad at accents, I can say that teaching them to hundreds of current/future Cast Members isn't something that would work.  Hearing people attempting to speak in a Star Wars accent (whatever that may be) would be comically bad.


I agree with you it would be impossible if you were trying to get them all to match. But if you had more than a couple different ones it would probably lose the effect.

I like the idea I came up with having a few key one wearing masks (full or half) that changed their voices. Especially the CMs that are trying to hide their actions from the storm troopers.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OSUZorba said:


> I agree with you it would be impossible if you were trying to get them all to match. But if you had more than a couple different ones it would probably lose the effect.
> 
> I like the idea I came up with having a few key one wearing masks (full or half) that changed their voices. Especially the CMs that are trying to hide their actions from the storm troopers.



I think having a few that are morr trained actors and either wear a masks or can do an accent would be cool.  I am fearful this is the type of thing that gets cut from the budget first - and there was one story of the "streetmosphere" getting cut /reduced


----------



## DarthGallifrey

TheMaxRebo said:


> We typically go the last week of August before our kids go back to school and we find it quite nice.  It is really hot but park hours are generally longer so we go early and late and do midday breaks and crowds have been manageable the last few years



I have a trip planned for May of next year...but I'm considering moving it to the summer.  It's just so hard to predict what next year will be like post-SWGE.  Especially if there are any shenanigans with FP+


----------



## Firebird060

I think they just need to add more Wookies in general to Galaxies Edge,  not just Chewy but maybe Chewies family from the Christmas special  no need to worry about accents with casts members like that.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Any word yet on timing of CM previews for SWGE?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DarthGallifrey said:


> I have a trip planned for May of next year...but I'm considering moving it to the summer.  It's just so hard to predict what next year will be like post-SWGE.  Especially if there are any shenanigans with FP+



Plus timing of anything else new opening.  Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railway I believe is supposed to be early 2020 (like February) but I also think Rat will open next year, but not sure exactly when.  I don't think we can expect Tron or Guardians before 2021, but you never know


----------



## DarthGallifrey

TheMaxRebo said:


> Plus timing of anything else new opening.  Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railway I believe is supposed to be early 2020 (like February) but I also think Rat will open next year, but not sure exactly when.  I don't think we can expect Tron or Guardians before 2021, but you never know



Rat may be April/May 2020 but that isn't confirmed.  I really want to see Flower & Garden so I will probably just make it a long trip and go in May. I've been there at Christmas so I can probably handle anything haha


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disney announces Protect the Pride Campaign ... donates $1.5m to the effort with a mission of doubling the lion population by 2050

https://partners.disney.com/the-lion-king-protect-the-pride


----------



## Brett Wyman

Castle Couture will no longer be accessible to those without a BBB reservation? WTH Disney? We usually buy one of the nicer dresses from there each trip for our daughter's collection (not the crazy nice ones!). I wonder if and where they will move the higher quality dresses (the ones around 100 bucks / 80 bucks with AP discount : ) )?


----------



## Rivergirl2005

Random question...with the new area in France for the Remy ride, has there been any news on whether there would be a meet and greet?


----------



## Firebird060

Rivergirl2005 said:


> Random question...with the new area in France for the Remy ride, has there been any news on whether there would be a meet and greet?



As in meet and greet Remy?   Not that I have heard of, but then again besides the fab five Disney doesnt tend to do to many meet and greets for animals in its Disney collection.  I mean how long did it take them to get Scrooge McDuck a meet and great lol


----------



## dlavender

Brett Wyman said:


> Castle Couture will no longer be accessible to those without a BBB reservation? WTH Disney? We usually buy one of the nicer dresses from there each trip for our daughter's collection (not the crazy nice ones!). I wonder if and where they will move the higher quality dresses (the ones around 100 bucks / 80 bucks with AP discount : ) )?



Were too many people getting the "free pixie dust"?


----------



## Brett Wyman

dlavender said:


> Were too many people getting the "free pixie dust"?



What was the free pixie dust? All of our pixie dust in Castle Couture cost us a pretty penny


----------



## siren0119

Brett Wyman said:


> What was the free pixie dust? All of our pixie dust in Castle Couture cost us a pretty penny



You could walk into BBB and get a little dusting of pixie dust in your hair for free. They do it at BBB at Disney Springs too.


----------



## Brett Wyman

siren0119 said:


> You could walk into BBB and get a little dusting of pixie dust in your hair for free. They do it at BBB at Disney Springs too.



Ah literal pixie dust!


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

TheMaxRebo said:


> Let's wait for the first day without reservations to fully pass judgement... But definitely think the reservation system has done what Disney wanted


Since all reservations are sold out(besides resort guest reservations) I would tend to think so.


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

scrappinginontario said:


> Wow!  That's amazing!!
> 
> While I would love to think the same thing will happen at WDW, I don't want to get my hopes up as it's really like comparing apples to oranges.
> - DL is mainly local guests (outside of those who went specifically for SWGE) whereas WDW is mainly guests who are at Disney for an extended period of vacation time.
> - DL offered a great reservation system.  It appears WDW may do a virtual queue which will work much differently.
> 
> As time goes on, it appears people are thinking guests will stay away from WDW when SWGE, similar to what happened at DL.  I received updated TP numbers and they're showing Epcot at 1s (Fridays and Sundays) 2 and 3 weeks into Food and Wine and 4s on Saturdays.  Those predictions seem super low for the beginning weekends of Food and Wine!
> 
> I guess only time will tell.  I'm looking forward to hearing how WDW decides to manage crowds/reservations/queues at SWGE and how the rest of the parks will fare.


If that happens it will be nice for guests but a disaster for Disney if most of WDW is empty except for DHS.  I think they wanted SWGE to increase overall attendance to ALL of WDW.

If this is the result it won't be the Harry Potter-swatter many thought it could be and will just be a very, very expensive addition with very little growth in overall gusts at WDW.  Of course, it will have the effect of pushing DHS into 2nd place in attendance for the 4 WDW gates.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney is giving options to increase their party for a SWGE reservation via email

http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/disne...eir-star-wars-galaxys-edge-reservation-party/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Bob Iger biography coming out this fall

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...hy-the-ride-of-a-lifetime-to-debut-this-fall/


----------



## Brett Wyman

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Bob Iger biography coming out this fall
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...hy-the-ride-of-a-lifetime-to-debut-this-fall/



Book is titled "Hey, at least Im not Michael Eisner!".


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Brett Wyman said:


> Book is titled "Hey, at least Im not Michael Eisner!".



well, or at least "not the 2nd half of Eisner's run" ... I htnk his first half, when he had Frank Wells, was pretty darn successful and the company was struggling when he came in - but I get your point


----------



## Brett Wyman

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, or at least "not the 2nd half of Eisner's run" ... I htnk his first half, when he had Frank Wells, was pretty darn successful and the company was struggling when he came in - but I get your point



He did great things but its more fun to remember the bad : )


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

New restaurant in Japan Pavilion (Takumi-Tei) will have a dress code per the official page which is now available:

*Dress Code*

In order to preserve the atmosphere of this dining experience, Guests are asked to adhere to the dress code. The minimum dress code is required—and dressier attire is also welcome. Please review the minimum dress code requirements:
Men must wear khakis, slacks or dress shorts and collared shirts. Jeans may be worn if in good condition. Sport coats are optional.
Women must wear Capri pants, skirts, dresses or dress shorts. Jeans may be worn if in good condition.
Not permitted are tank tops, flip-flops, swimsuits, swimsuit cover-ups, hats for gentlemen, cut-offs, torn clothing and t-shirts with offensive language and/or graphics.


(I hope the DIS group pays attention that hats are not allowed!)

*https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/epcot/takumi-tei-restaurant/*


----------



## PolyRob

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> New restaurant in Japan Pavilion (Takumi-Tei) will have a dress code per the official page which is now available:
> 
> *Dress Code*
> 
> In order to preserve the atmosphere of this dining experience, Guests are asked to adhere to the dress code. The minimum dress code is required—and dressier attire is also welcome. Please review the minimum dress code requirements:
> Men must wear khakis, slacks or dress shorts and collared shirts. Jeans may be worn if in good condition. Sport coats are optional.
> Women must wear Capri pants, skirts, dresses or dress shorts. Jeans may be worn if in good condition.
> Not permitted are tank tops, flip-flops, swimsuits, swimsuit cover-ups, hats for gentlemen, cut-offs, torn clothing and t-shirts with offensive language and/or graphics.
> 
> 
> (I hope the DIS group pays attention that hats are not allowed!)
> 
> *https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/epcot/takumi-tei-restaurant/*


Isn't this the same verbiage for all "signature" restaurants except V&A?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

PolyRob said:


> Isn't this the same verbiage for all "signature" restaurants except V&A?



I guess you are right - checked a few others and they have it too - though not as prominently as the new Japan one.  Sorry, thought it was new to have something so specific laid out


----------



## dlavender

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> New restaurant in Japan Pavilion (Takumi-Tei) will have a dress code per the official page which is now available:
> 
> *Dress Code*
> 
> In order to preserve the atmosphere of this dining experience, Guests are asked to adhere to the dress code. The minimum dress code is required—and dressier attire is also welcome. Please review the minimum dress code requirements:
> Men must wear khakis, slacks or dress shorts and collared shirts. Jeans may be worn if in good condition. Sport coats are optional.
> Women must wear Capri pants, skirts, dresses or dress shorts. Jeans may be worn if in good condition.
> Not permitted are tank tops, flip-flops, swimsuits, swimsuit cover-ups, hats for gentlemen, cut-offs, torn clothing and t-shirts with offensive language and/or graphics.
> 
> 
> (I hope the DIS group pays attention that hats are not allowed!)
> 
> *https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/epcot/takumi-tei-restaurant/*



Are dress shorts code for “no jorts”?


----------



## dina444444

*News*

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/t...ded-major-win-netflix-poaching-battle-1215942
https://deadline.com/2019/06/netflix-poaching-lawsuit-setback-fox-disney-executives-1202627601/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Not really news but I thought people here might get a kick out of this.  I am in Kansas City for work and had some free time so took a walk to check out where Laugh-O-Gram studios were.  Not much to see but cool to know in the building is really where Walt and Ub got their start


----------



## PolyRob

TheMaxRebo said:


> I guess you are right - checked a few others and they have it too - though not as prominently as the new Japan one.  Sorry, thought it was new to have something so specific laid out


No worries! I only remembered the phrasing because I was recently planning some meals and had a laugh at the "not permitted" items


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136372318018707457


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Missed this one, looks like there is a Snow White remake
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1134175547356045314


PUT ME IN COACH


----------



## chicagoshannon

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136372318018707457


Good.  After reading what happened and the lack of response from the manager at first I don't feel safe there at the moment.


----------



## mtfd89

Anyone having issues with the website (not the app)? When I try to price our rooms (AP discount) I get jumped to the U.K. website.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not really news but I thought people here might get a kick out of this.  I am in Kansas City for work and had some free time so took a walk to check out where Laugh-O-Gram studios were.  Not much to see but cool to know in the building is really where Walt and Ub got their start
> 
> View attachment 406553


lol and us KC DISers (well the group I hang with) have been trying to make time to get there as a group for over a year now despite the fact that we live here  

...it's still on our list though--we did make it out as a group to Marceline though last April


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

MissGina5 said:


> PUT ME IN COACH


Actually excited for this!


----------



## MissGina5

So I just got back from Anaheim I DID NOT GO TO GALAXYS EDGE so dont worry about spoilers.

It was a ghost town and it was wonderful. A bought of stomach flu infected my group and kept us from utilizing it unfortunately but the days we could go were amazing and even cast members were commenting how shocked they were but everyone around us seemed happy and enjoying their time. I leave for WDW tomorrow and am excited (slash nervous about my immune system LOL) but yes the reservation system and the hype seemed to benefit the non galaxys edge visitor too. We didn't go because this was a last minute trip and are excited to go next time!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

So Volcano Bay electrocutes people and I'm just over hear thinking hmm...wonder if there will be discounts after this.


----------



## Gusey

*News*
Universal's Official Statement regarding Volcano Bay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136440614688628737


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> New restaurant in Japan Pavilion (Takumi-Tei) will have a dress code per the official page which is now available:
> 
> *Dress Code*
> 
> In order to preserve the atmosphere of this dining experience, Guests are asked to adhere to the dress code. The minimum dress code is required—and dressier attire is also welcome. Please review the minimum dress code requirements:
> Men must wear khakis, slacks or dress shorts and collared shirts. Jeans may be worn if in good condition. Sport coats are optional.
> Women must wear Capri pants, skirts, dresses or dress shorts. Jeans may be worn if in good condition.
> Not permitted are tank tops, flip-flops, swimsuits, swimsuit cover-ups, hats for gentlemen, cut-offs, torn clothing and t-shirts with offensive language and/or graphics.
> 
> 
> (I hope the DIS group pays attention that hats are not allowed!)
> 
> *https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/epcot/takumi-tei-restaurant/*


We eat at in park signatures all the time and I don't know if my husband has EVER worn a collared shirt to them. I'm not too worried.


----------



## OSUZorba

Gusey said:


> *News*
> Universal's Official Statement regarding Volcano Bay
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136440614688628737


The replies to the statement are pretty funny.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not really news but I thought people here might get a kick out of this.  I am in Kansas City for work and had some free time so took a walk to check out where Laugh-O-Gram studios were.  Not much to see but cool to know in the building is really where Walt and Ub got their start
> 
> View attachment 406553



Enjoy your time in KC! You can also see the house that he lived in when he was here (although it's not in a neighborhood I would recommend staying too long in)! You can also see the site of the original Kansas City Star, where Walt worked and had his paper route, the KC public library where he checked out several books on animation, and the KC Art Institute where he took Saturday animation classes!

Union Station is also fun to stop by since he worked for the rail line and loved trains so much. There's not a lot of terribly obvious Disney history here but there are little pieces if you know where to look 



Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> lol and us KC DISers (well the group I hang with) have been trying to make time to get there as a group for over a year now despite the fact that we live here
> 
> ...it's still on our list though--we did make it out as a group to Marceline though last April


At this point it's literally just a drive-by hahaha you can't even go in!


----------



## MommaBerd

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, or at least "not the 2nd half of Eisner's run" ... I htnk his first half, when he had Frank Wells, was pretty darn successful and the company was struggling when he came in - but I get your point





Brett Wyman said:


> He did great things but its more fun to remember the bad : )



I’ve been looking for an opportunity to say I am finishing up “Disney War” and OMG I have been so angry about how Eisner treated people and the lack of character he had. My husband has been laughing at me and how worked up I’ve gotten.  He appreciates the visionary that Eisner was in his early years at Disney, and I guess I do too. Plus, some of his impulsive, egotistic unilateral decisions actually worked in the favor of Disney (Comcast). But, overall, I think he was a terrible person.

I *am* somewhat interested in reading this Iger book; however, having read Disney War, I will take everything written with not a grain, but a boulder of salt!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> lol and us KC DISers (well the group I hang with) have been trying to make time to get there as a group for over a year now despite the fact that we live here
> 
> ...it's still on our list though--we did make it out as a group to Marceline though last April



Not much to see as it is all boarded up ... Though I did find a pretty cool restaurant just a couple of blocks over called "Brewer's Kitchen" that could be a good meeting place before or after you see the building


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

dolewhipdreams said:


> At this point it's literally just a drive-by hahaha you can't even go in!


lol I know--totally wish they would actually get going with the stuff they were wanting to do inside!

We still should do your tour you had sorta planned last year and work in a quick stop there or if/when we go back to Tiki Cat as a group it's like right near there too lol.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Exclusive tasting for new Toledo Tapas, Steak, and Seafood coming for annual passholders and DVC members

Scheduled for evenings of Thursday, July 25; Thursday, August 1 and Thursday, August 8, 2019.  Cost is $84 per person (plus tax and gratuity). Members and Passholders may bring up to 5 guests, for a party size total of 6.  

http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/exclu...oming-for-annual-passholders-and-dvc-members/


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not much to see as it is all boarded up ... Though I did find a pretty cool restaurant just a couple of blocks over called "Brewer's Kitchen" that could be a good meeting place before or after you see the building


There's a group that bought it a while back saying they were going to do exhibits inside it and open it back up for the public but that has obviously fallen by the wasteside at this point.

Brewer's Kitchen _just_ opened up (like everything I've read still say it wasn't supposed to open up for another week or so) but it's been something I'm interested in. A burger place with craft beer is right up my alley


----------



## pooh'smate

MommaBerd said:


> I’ve been looking for an opportunity to say I am finishing up “Disney War” and OMG I have been so angry about how Eisner treated people and the lack of character he had.



*THIS!!!!!! * He treated his so called friends so bad I can't imagine that  he would have any left.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> There's a group that bought it a while back saying they were going to do exhibits inside it and open it back up for the public but that has obviously fallen by the wasteside at this point.
> 
> Brewer's Kitchen _just_ opened up (like everything I've read still say it wasn't supposed to open up for another week or so) but it's been something I'm interested in. A burger place with craft beer is right up my alley




it definitely feels like a bit of an up and coming area, so hopefully work can be done to it in the future

ah, that makes sense as it felt like the bartender serving me was still getting used to the systems, etc. - so guess they were all figuring it out (in the end I tried to pay with cash and they couldn't figure out how to do that so wound up having to use a credit card_


----------



## Jamiewils

dlavender said:


> Are dress shorts code for “no jorts”?



For everyone's sake, I certainly hope so.


----------



## Gandalf_Greyhame

I'm another KC Disney addict.    I work with the woman (an accountant) who was responsible for winding down their KC office about 15 years ago and was the final one out the door.  So I guess I work with a piece of Disney history.


----------



## fatmanatee

Gusey said:


> *News*
> Universal's Official Statement regarding Volcano Bay


Honestly don't know if this park will survive this. It shouldn't, right? Like "oops, our employees were electrocuted but I think we're good now"?


----------



## jknezek

fatmanatee said:


> Honestly don't know if this park will survive this. It shouldn't, right? Like "oops, our employees were electrocuted but I think we're good now"?


I doubt the park will close because of this. There were no significant injuries and it hasn't received that much publicity. I'm betting most people don't even know. If they can fix the problem, I don't see why it would be a long-term problem. If it keeps happening because there is some fundamental flaw in the park wiring? Well, that would be a different story.


----------



## Brett Wyman

jknezek said:


> I doubt the park will close because of this. There were no significant injuries and it hasn't received that much publicity. I'm betting most people don't even know. If they can fix the problem, I don't see why it would be a long-term problem. If it keeps happening because there is some fundamental flaw in the park wiring? Well, that would be a different story.



It hasn't seem to hit national news level yet for whatever reason.

"We now know the problem is specifically electrical" - Can I get a no *%$^ Universal!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/06/legoland-florida-update-new-refresh.html


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-includes-new-merchandise-breakfast-time-fun/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ies-feature-fun-and-festive-holiday-sailings/


----------



## dolewhipdreams

Gandalf_Greyhame said:


> I'm another KC Disney addict.    I work with the woman (an accountant) who was responsible for winding down their KC office about 15 years ago and was the final one out the door.  So I guess I work with a piece of Disney history.


Hey there! Don't mean to get too off-topic here but it looks like you can't receive PMs yet. Just wanted to let you know there's a KC Diser community. If you're interested in joining in, leave a note on our planning thread (hasn't been updated in a while but we've still been meeting!) https://www.disboards.com/threads/t...-kansas-city-info-coming-soon.3599256/page-17


----------



## leholcomb

fatmanatee said:


> Honestly don't know if this park will survive this. It shouldn't, right? Like "oops, our employees were electrocuted but I think we're good now"?


Technically speaking, no one was electrocuted. They may have felt an electric shock but were not electrocuted. 

Electrocution: to kill or severely injure by electricity


----------



## amalone1013

MommaBerd said:


> I’ve been looking for an opportunity to say I am finishing up “Disney War” and OMG I have been so angry about how Eisner treated people and the lack of character he had. My husband has been laughing at me and how worked up I’ve gotten.  He appreciates the visionary that Eisner was in his early years at Disney, and I guess I do too. Plus, some of his impulsive, egotistic unilateral decisions actually worked in the favor of Disney (Comcast). But, overall, I think he was a terrible person.
> 
> I *am* somewhat interested in reading this Iger book; however, having read Disney War, I will take everything written with not a grain, but a boulder of salt!!!


I started reading that book but got busy and haven't gotten back to it. Now I feel inspired to again. Do you think I will get strange looks if I am reading it on a Disney cruise in a couple weeks?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News*

Last night marked the 9,000th performance of The Lion King on Broadway!!!


----------



## OSUZorba

fatmanatee said:


> Honestly don't know if this park will survive this. It shouldn't, right? Like "oops, our employees were electrocuted but I think we're good now"?


Considering how many people still go to Schlitterbahn even though one of their owners and multiple other people were charged with murder in the death of a boy at their water park, after they had a massive cover-up of design issues and incidents, I think Volcano Bay will be just fine.


----------



## fatmanatee

OSUZorba said:


> Considering how many people still go to Schlitterbahn even though one of their owners and multiple other people were charged with murder in the death of a boy at their water park, after they had a massive cover-up of design issues and incidents, I think Volcano Bay will be just fine.


Is there a competing water park near Schlitterbahn? Because if I wanted to go to a water park in Orlando, choosing one of the parks that hasn't had an incident like this seems like a no-brainer, especially if there's no big difference between all of them (and from what I had seen about Volcano Bay, it seemed neat but not sure it was significantly better than other options in the area).

I'm a bit familiar with Schlitterbahn and that seems more like the top game in town wherever there is one.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

D23 Expo Panel News! 

https://d23.com/d23-expo-2019-hall-d23/


----------



## dina444444

*News*

https://deadline.com/2019/06/aladdin-crosses-500-million-global-box-office-1202628174/


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> D23 Expo Panel News!
> 
> https://d23.com/d23-expo-2019-hall-d23/


Some notes on this. Parks moves to Sunday and they combined live action and animation.


----------



## rteetz

*News*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136681384087396352


----------



## skier_pete

Gusey said:


> *News*
> Universal's Official Statement regarding Volcano Bay
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136440614688628737



Am I the only one that thinks that Universal gets away with stuff that Disney would NEVER get away with. This "explanation" is pretty pathetic. "We care about your safety so we're pretty sure we've solved the problem." This happens at Blizzard Beach and it's the headline on the Today show.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Am I the only one that thinks that Universal gets away with stuff that Disney would NEVER get away with. This "explanation" is pretty pathetic. "We care about your safety so we're pretty sure we've solved the problem." This happens at Blizzard Beach and it's the headline on the Today show.


Definitely


----------



## MommaBerd

amalone1013 said:


> I started reading that book but got busy and haven't gotten back to it. Now I feel inspired to again. Do you think I will get strange looks if I am reading it on a Disney cruise in a couple weeks?



Not at all! It reads like a soap opera, but be forewarned, I found it to be a bit stressful, but I am very empathic, too. So maybe not the most relaxing of reads for a cruise?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

********** said:


> Am I the only one that thinks that Universal gets away with stuff that Disney would NEVER get away with. This "explanation" is pretty pathetic. "We care about your safety so we're pretty sure we've solved the problem." This happens at Blizzard Beach and it's the headline on the Today show.



With some things, yes, I think Disney makes a bigger headline. Most news outlets aren't really so concerned with reporting so much as getting their ratings and clicks.

But in other instances, I think Disney gets a pass.

An example of that is all the sea world haters, but Disney's dolphins in the living seas are barely ever brought up. And please, I don't want this bringing up 'why sea world is terrible' arguments. I'm just saying this is one issue Disney seems to get a pass on.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

fatmanatee said:


> Is there a competing water park near Schlitterbahn? Because if I wanted to go to a water park in Orlando, choosing one of the parks that hasn't had an incident like this seems like a no-brainer, especially if there's no big difference between all of them (and from what I had seen about Volcano Bay, it seemed neat but not sure it was significantly better than other options in the area).
> 
> I'm a bit familiar with Schlitterbahn and that seems more like the top game in town wherever there is one.


Yes Oceans of Fun is the closest thing to it, though on the other side of the state line,has been around a long time. But it probably has had an incident before in it's long history. 

That said doubtful it was anywhere near what occurred in Schlitterbahn...which is pretty much done here in KC. It hasn't opened for the season and it should have and they haven't renewed the permits needed. I believe they are trying to sell it off because they owe something like $180million for it. Aside from the incident it wouldn't be the first time Schlitterbahn has had issues with money owed on their parks.

FWIW it's kinda a toss up whether you get people here wanting to go to Schlitterbahn or not, the incident happened in 2016 and it was open the rest of the limited season in 2016, then open in 2017 and 2018. I see Volcano Bay being the same. Some people avoiding it and some still going. There's a bit of a difference too because we know now they rushed Verrukt and defied practical engineering but that isn't the same for other rides of which you have copies and whatnot but no doubt in KC they went the real shady route which for sure can impact people's impressions. If it reopens under a new owner it would have to work on the PR though.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> With some things, yes, I think Disney makes a bigger headline. Most news outlets aren't really so concerned with reporting so much as getting their ratings and clicks.
> 
> But in other instances, I think Disney gets a pass.
> 
> An example of that is all the sea world haters, but Disney's dolphins in the living seas are barely ever brought up. And please, I don't want this bringing up 'why sea world is terrible' arguments. I'm just saying this is one issue Disney seems to get a pass on.


That is a good point. People hate on SeaWorld a lot but not so much other organizations.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/n...ervice-tracking-well-key-demographics-1216222


----------



## mollmoll4

rteetz said:


> That is a good point. People hate on SeaWorld a lot but not so much other organizations.



I see it as apples and oranges. I don't want to start an off-topic conversation, but Disney has a handful of small marine mammals at any given time in one pavilion, and the "hate" SeaWorld receives is largely because they were found to be hunting and capturing large numbers of wild animals for their parks.


----------



## rteetz

mollmoll4 said:


> I see it as apples and oranges. I don't want to start an off-topic conversation, but Disney has a handful of small marine mammals at any given time in one pavilion, and the "hate" SeaWorld receives is largely because they were found to be hunting and capturing large numbers of wild animals for their parks.


Disney does have an entire zoo in AK though. Many also miss the great rescue work that SeaWorld does.


----------



## The Pho

fatmanatee said:


> Honestly don't know if this park will survive this. It shouldn't, right? Like "oops, our employees were electrocuted but I think we're good now"?


I don’t see it closing because of this but there should be a few lawsuits about it before long.  Especially considering the slow response they had.


----------



## Jamiewils

********** said:


> Am I the only one that thinks that Universal gets away with stuff that Disney would NEVER get away with. This "explanation" is pretty pathetic. "We care about your safety so we're pretty sure we've solved the problem." This happens at Blizzard Beach and it's the headline on the Today show.




Perhaps, but GMA would bury it like it's Dear Departed Uncle Dave


----------



## mollmoll4

rteetz said:


> Disney does have an entire zoo in AK though. Many also miss the great rescue work that SeaWorld does.



Yup - Zoos see less hate in general though! Not diminishing the rescue work SeaWorld does - just saying that those particular negative practices were highlighted and got lots of media attention, and that they operate on a very different scale in the marine world than Disney does.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mollmoll4 said:


> Yup - Zoos see less hate in general though! Not diminishing the rescue work SeaWorld does - just saying that those particular negative practices were highlighted and got lots of media attention, and that they operate on a very different scale in the marine world than Disney does.



Sea World also didn't have any push back PR and thought it would just go away so it snowballed until too late.

Circuses also got attacked - many justifiably, but obviously they aren't all the same with regards to how they treat their animals, but got all lumped together


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Sea World also didn't have any push back PR and thought it would just go away so it snowballed until too late.
> 
> Circuses also got attacked - many justifiably, but obviously they aren't all the same with regards to how they treat their animals, but got all lumped together


Not that we should keep going on this topic but I think many people’s opinion was based on seeing Blackfish and not seeking all of the facts before basing that opinion. I will say SeaWorld isn’t perfect and certainly has some questionable things but they aren’t the devil either. They do plenty of good too.


----------



## OSUZorba

********** said:


> Am I the only one that thinks that Universal gets away with stuff that Disney would NEVER get away with. This "explanation" is pretty pathetic. "We care about your safety so we're pretty sure we've solved the problem." This happens at Blizzard Beach and it's the headline on the Today show.


I think that is true since I think more people "care" about Disney vs Universal. But I don't remember it being major news when the guy had his arm hurt at Typhoon Lagoon. I only remember hearing about it here.


----------



## etherealcaitiff

About the Volcano Bay news,

Another thing to consider is that Universal historically has been much more open about any incidents/accidents that were reported, while Disney often tries to keep any information from getting out.  That makes it appear that nothing bad ever happens at Disney, with the exception of deaths. There is a report that comes out (I think quarterly?) that lists all **reported** injuries across the theme parks, if you look at that you'll see that Disney is no safer and Universal not any more dangerous than the other big parks.  In particular, the number of people that have died on Disney rides far outpaces Universal's rides. Things happen, corrections get made, we move on.  No one was hurt, so I don't see why this is getting so much attention.


----------



## OSUZorba

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Yes Oceans of Fun is the closest thing to it, though on the other side of the state line,has been around a long time. But it probably has had an incident before in it's long history.
> 
> That said doubtful it was anywhere near what occurred in Schlitterbahn...which is pretty much done here in KC. It hasn't opened for the season and it should have and they haven't renewed the permits needed. I believe they are trying to sell it off because they owe something like $180million for it. Aside from the incident it wouldn't be the first time Schlitterbahn has had issues with money owed on their parks.
> 
> FWIW it's kinda a toss up whether you get people here wanting to go to Schlitterbahn or not, the incident happened in 2016 and it was open the rest of the limited season in 2016, then open in 2017 and 2018. I see Volcano Bay being the same. Some people avoiding it and some still going. There's a bit of a difference too because we know now they rushed Verrukt and defied practical engineering but that isn't the same for other rides of which you have copies and whatnot but no doubt in KC they went the real shady route which for sure can impact people's impressions. If it reopens under a new owner it would have to work on the PR though.


Thanks for the info, I didn't know they hadn't reopened this year. 

After reading all the info in the indictment, I have no interest in setting foot in any of their parks again. 

Prior to the incident I avoided most rides in Kansas anyways since they didn't do inspections. When I was a carny I saw multiple rides operate in KS with no inspection then a week later have multiple findings in another state.


----------



## fatmanatee

********** said:


> Am I the only one that thinks that Universal gets away with stuff that Disney would NEVER get away with. This "explanation" is pretty pathetic. "We care about your safety so we're pretty sure we've solved the problem." This happens at Blizzard Beach and it's the headline on the Today show.


It is kinda weird that it didn't pick up more steam, but sometimes it's hard to predict what local story will cause a stink on a national level these days. I guess it helps that nobody was seriously hurt.


----------



## afan

OSUZorba said:


> When I was a carny I saw multiple rides operate in KS with no inspection then a week later have multiple findings in another state.



Sorry for taking this more off topic but I've never encountered someone that was a carny and now I'm intrigued.  How did you get involved with the profession?


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Monorail Yellow is wrapped with Toy Story 4 characters


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-springs/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q2wo0606190612190006C


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Monorail Yellow is wrapped with Toy Story 4 characters



This story has photos of it if anyone is interested

http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/toy-story-4-monorail-wrap-debuts-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## Fantasia79

Brett Wyman said:


> Castle Couture will no longer be accessible to those without a BBB reservation? WTH Disney? We usually buy one of the nicer dresses from there each trip for our daughter's collection (not the crazy nice ones!). I wonder if and where they will move the higher quality dresses (the ones around 100 bucks / 80 bucks with AP discount : ) )?



WHAT!!!!!   Did I miss this?


----------



## rteetz

*News*

ABC’s Ayo Davis Promoted to New Role That Includes Disney+ Casting Oversight


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.wdwmagic.com/events/dis...r-hours-sold-out-for-todays-opening-night.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News*

http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/all-v...vMP5zhFnUiLP0MVieIDkyRe8X5W2TzdBihCaNbQ0rfR7w


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136784664293761025


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/events/dis...r-hours-sold-out-for-todays-opening-night.htm



Will be interesting to see how people find this one given the lack of character meets

Having the Melificent dragon out at night will be cool though


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136817739945992192


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136833645757444098


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Not a good early take on the Space Mountain overlay


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136828724001804288


----------



## OSUZorba

afan said:


> Sorry for taking this more off topic but I've never encountered someone that was a carny and now I'm intrigued.  How did you get involved with the profession?


Oh probably the same way most people do. When I was 17, I had a (much older) friend that was a Hot Air Balloon pilot instructor, who also owned a hot air balloon repair station and did cold air advertising balloon setup/repair on the side. I started trading labor for flight lessons with him. So one day I was in his shop helping him repair a huge inflatable slide. When the owner of the slide came to pick it up he offered me a job for $9/hr, so decent pay and I love rides. I ended up working for him all the way through college and grad school. 

We were small time, though, inflatables, Euro-bungies, rock wall, small rides, etc. But we traveled all over the middle of the US. Lots of main street festivals, music festivals, some state fairs. Didn't do many corporate events, but a few. It was a really fun job, every now and then I'll see them at an event and I'll stick around to help pack up.

I actually bought a full size commercial bounce house to use in my backyard because I miss it so much. A few of DD's friends' parents have talked about getting one; they hear me say I can set it up and take it down in 10 minutes by myself and think "oh that isn't a big deal." I'd really like to see someone that has never done it before attempt by themselves with no help . (Of course, I'd offer to teach them how, but the one I think is most serious probably has too much ego to ask for help)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/kathleen-kennedy-elected-chair-afi-board-trustees-1216466


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Childcare assistance program announced for Disneyland Cast Members:

(probably should be something offered to WDW Cast Members as well, but it's a start)

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...rogram-announced-for-disneyland-cast-members/


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Ray-Ban Wayfarer Mickey Mouse Sunglasses


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://deadline.com/2019/06/dennis...Pjii9jtLHaeJ3RYn1eN4jErY-_CMuiGZIzngelPmYhN-8


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> New Ray-Ban Wayfarer Mickey Mouse Sunglasses


Oh man, I like these a lot. Much better than my B/W 2017 ones! IDK how I can justify a second pair


----------



## ksromack

We got back from WDW on the 24th but I just had to work 13 days in a row so I haven't been Dis-ing much at all.  Such great content here, it took me the better part of 24 hours to get caught up on this thread!



rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort Added to Growing List of ‘No Pool Hopping Resorts’ for DVC Members





rteetz said:


> I have never wanted a gift card as a souvenir before but here we are...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1134472028176732160


I had no idea that DVC members could pool hop in the first place!


TheMaxRebo said:


> Supposedly it will work that the land opens in the morning and people are allowed in until capacity is reached.  Then if you try to get in you will request access on your phone and you will be assigned a boarding party which is a time to return.  So it will be based on how long people stay / when people leave and they will have analytics to figure out when and how many for each "boarding party".


I think we would enjoy SWGE much better without huge waits for everything.  That being said, we are planning a few early mornings in SWGE to get through all we want to do as this Aug/Sept trip will be SWGE-centric.  My problem is wanting to see the planet at night.  Trying to figure out what time we would need to shoot for in order to see it then.


TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> New restaurant in Japan Pavilion (Takumi-Tei) will have a dress code per the official page which is now available:
> 
> *Dress Code*
> 
> In order to preserve the atmosphere of this dining experience, Guests are asked to adhere to the dress code. The minimum dress code is required—and dressier attire is also welcome. Please review the minimum dress code requirements:
> Men must wear khakis, slacks or dress shorts and collared shirts. Jeans may be worn if in good condition. Sport coats are optional.
> Women must wear Capri pants, skirts, dresses or dress shorts. Jeans may be worn if in good condition.
> Not permitted are tank tops, flip-flops, swimsuits, swimsuit cover-ups, hats for gentlemen, cut-offs, torn clothing and t-shirts with offensive language and/or graphics.
> 
> 
> (I hope the DIS group pays attention that hats are not allowed!)
> 
> *https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/epcot/takumi-tei-restaurant/*


I dont know why this should surprise me but it's in a theme park.....no hats?  No tshirts?  I get that it's signature.  Hubs did where a polo last month to MK because we went straight to Cali Grill for Sunday brunch so I guess we'll have to have the same plan if we want to eat at Takumi-Tei in August.  Question....when will ADRs be available?  I suppose they haven't even really given us an official opening date though, right?


Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> lol and us KC DISers (well the group I hang with) have been trying to make time to get there as a group for over a year now despite the fact that we live here
> 
> ...it's still on our list though--we did make it out as a group to Marceline though last April


Dh is an avid griller and we've been meaning to take a "cross state" road trip to KC for some BBQ, shopping, and a trip to Marceline at the same time.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

ksromack said:


> Dh is an avid griller and we've been meaning to take a "cross state" road trip to KC for some BBQ, shopping, and a trip to Marceline at the same time.


You totally should come! The KC to STL (or vice versa) drive isn't too bad so long as you don't run into a ton of semis since a long part of the trek is only 2 lanes (though you may have already been that route before). Plenty of BBQ places to choose from plus we do have multiple festivals/competitions as well. 

Marceline was quite nice. The museum is a really great piece of history. The ladies who run it are really great and they've added audio/video to the museum for parts of it which I really enjoyed plus you'll have to sign your name(s) in the barn


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

********** said:


> Am I the only one that thinks that Universal gets away with stuff that Disney would NEVER get away with. This "explanation" is pretty pathetic. "We care about your safety so we're pretty sure we've solved the problem." This happens at Blizzard Beach and it's the headline on the Today show.


Yes...and also on these boards.  It's strange since this is called the DIS Boards because it seems to be more common for people to have the long knives out for Disney on a variety of issues than Universal...by a long shot.

If this happened at Typhoon Lagoon/Blizzard Beach I can imagine all of the posts about "greedy, cost-cutting" being the culprit.  Those type of accusations never seem to be  levelled at Universal.


----------



## rteetz

*News

Waddle Your Way Over to Disneyland Resort and Celebrate Donald Duck’s 85th Birthday*


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

rteetz said:


> Not that we should keep going on this topic but I think many people’s opinion was based on seeing Blackfish and not seeking all of the facts before basing that opinion. I will say SeaWorld isn’t perfect and certainly has some questionable things but they aren’t the devil either. They do plenty of good too.


By the latest TEA attendance report I was glad to see Sea World able to stop the slide in attendance and actually boost it a bit.  I would hate to sea that park go away.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Toy Story Drop Pop-Up Experience Coming to Disney Springs June 11


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1137055748846960640


----------



## rteetz

*News

Celebrate Disney and Pixar’s ‘Toy Story 4’ Right Now at Disney’s Hollywood Studios*


----------



## rteetz

*News

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/savor-the-flavors-of-florida-this-summer-at-disney-springs/*


----------



## rteetz




----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Celebrate Disney and Pixar’s ‘Toy Story 4’ Right Now at Disney’s Hollywood Studios*


Wow . .an indoor shopping venue to buy toys in land THEMED for Toys .. what a concept!  
Why not make this permanent? Hard to tell how big this is and if it makes the exit too much of a traffic jam. (But is that any different from any other "exit into the store" shop? )

I hope the expansion of the land (for the restaurant) will add some indoor shopping space to TSL (so they can get rid of those carts that clog the ONLY path through the land. It will be nice to have another set of restrooms in that land too.


----------



## loutoo

tlmadden73 said:


> Hard to tell how big this is and if it makes the exit too much of a traffic jam.


This shop is small.  You are not forced into when exiting.  It is a room off the exit hallway but you can just walk right past it if you want.


----------



## rteetz

loutoo said:


> This shop is small.  You are not forced into when exiting.  It is a room off the exit hallway but you can just walk right past it if you want.


And sort of poorly themed. It’s supposed to be a pop up so if it stays I would hope for something better.


----------



## JaxDad

rteetz said:


> Not that we should keep going on this topic but I think many people’s opinion was based on seeing Blackfish and not seeking all of the facts before basing that opinion. I will say SeaWorld isn’t perfect and certainly has some questionable things but they aren’t the devil either. They do plenty of good too.


This exactly. SeaWorld does a tremendous amount of good.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> And sort of poorly themed. It’s supposed to be a pop up so if it stays I would hope for something better.


Well .. if I recall .. there is a long walk from the ride to the exit (since they had to connect to the existing building) .. seems like they have plenty of space inside that building for a proper gift shop and better theming.  Glad to see at least something better than those small carts they have.


----------



## Sweettears

MommaBerd said:


> Not at all! It reads like a soap opera, but be forewarned, I found it to be a bit stressful, but I am very empathic, too. So maybe not the most relaxing of reads for a cruise?


I’ve read it and would highly recommend it. As a PP stated on this or some other thread, things were going very well until Wells died. The book emphasizes this in many places.  Eisner’s ego wouldn’t accept that the good stuff was not all him


----------



## rteetz

amalone1013 said:


> I started reading that book but got busy and haven't gotten back to it. Now I feel inspired to again. Do you think I will get strange looks if I am reading it on a Disney cruise in a couple weeks?


Big fan of Disney war. I also recommend the documentary waking sleeping beauty. Really depicts the reality of inside Disney.


----------



## hertamaniac

OnSpaceshipEarth said:


> By the latest TEA attendance report I was glad to see Sea World able to stop the slide in attendance and actually boost it a bit.  I would hate to sea that park go away.



And they are adding another coaster next year.

There is a special tonight on CBS at 8 PM called "Whistleblower" which talks about SeaWorld.


----------



## chicagoshannon

hertamaniac said:


> And they are adding another coaster next year.
> 
> There is a special tonight on CBS at 8 PM called "Whistleblower" which talks about SeaWorld.


yes a disgruntled employee.  I won't give them the ratings.


----------



## TsWade2

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney Theatrical first Broadway-stage production, Beauty and the Beast, will be getting a Broadway Revival!
> 
> Dates and a theater haven’t been set, but Thomas Schumacher (President of Disney Theatrical Productions) says it will happen.
> 
> https://www.theatermania.com/broadw...book&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=24apr2019


WHEE! That means revenge for the Tony Awards. You know what I would like to see? I like to see that they made TV reality talent search show for searching someone to play either Belle or Beast or both, kind of like from Andrew Lloyd Webber's talent search shows and Grease: You're the One I That Want. Here the videos for example: 



 



 



 



 



 I know it won't happen, but hey, I can dream, can I?


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blog.universalorlando.com/v...to-hagrids/amp/#click=https://t.co/rHASlPNtOZ


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> Big fan of Disney war. I also recommend the documentary waking sleeping beauty. Really depicts the reality of inside Disney.



Waking Sleeping Beauty is really a must see! I am tempted to buy it after renting it. I would like to see more about the making of it. Don Hahn is an excellent documentarian. I have read/listened to Disney War yet. I think I bought it on Audible though. Too many podcasts to listen to, especially with all of the SWGE stuff.


----------



## rteetz

soniam said:


> Waking Sleeping Beauty is really a must see! I am tempted to buy it after renting it. I would like to see more about the making of it. Don Hahn is an excellent documentarian. I have read/listened to Disney War yet. I think I bought it on Audible though. Too many podcasts to listen to, especially with all of the SWGE stuff.


Agreed all around. Don Hahn is one of the best.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disney designs first medals for non-RunDisney event - for the Third Annual CommUNITY Rainbow Run to honors the victims of the Pulse nightclub shootings (running today I believe)

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/bus...0190607-hzpeahlyzvbgrio4w4z7ha3hm4-story.html
I think this is great as Disney is such a part of the area community ... But also surprised this is just coming out now vs promoting it more


----------



## OSUZorba

* DISCUSSION *

Discussion about SW:GE crowd levels on both coasts.

https://www.disneytouristblog.com/star-wars-land-crowd-predictions/


----------



## jlundeen

OSUZorba said:


> * DISCUSSION *
> 
> Discussion about SW:GE crowd levels on both coasts.
> 
> https://www.disneytouristblog.com/star-wars-land-crowd-predictions/


Interesting to think about the 60-day "FP-Like" reservation system...  I wonder if that would also be in effect for the 3 hour Extra Extra Morning Hours.... and also, if they would limit time guests could stay in the Land like DL reservation system does....  I can see it filling up pretty quickly if people are able to just hang out and not leave.


----------



## ksromack

jlundeen said:


> Interesting to think about the 60-day "FP-Like" reservation system...  I wonder if that would also be in effect for the 3 hour Extra Extra Morning Hours.... and also, if they would limit time guests could stay in the Land like DL reservation system does....  I can see it filling up pretty quickly if people are able to just hang out and not leave.


IF they do have FP-like land reservations they will have to figure this out fairly soon.  Our 60 days starts near the end of the month


----------



## chicagoshannon

ksromack said:


> IF they do have FP-like land reservations they will have to figure this out fairly soon.  Our 60 days starts near the end of the month


and the club level FP are already live.  They could just release those FP late though.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Monoliths removed from EPCOT's west side


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1137461778621849601


----------



## soniam

jlundeen said:


> Interesting to think about the 60-day "FP-Like" reservation system...  I wonder if that would also be in effect for the 3 hour Extra Extra Morning Hours.... and also, if they would limit time guests could stay in the Land like DL reservation system does....  I can see it filling up pretty quickly if people are able to just hang out and not leave.





ksromack said:


> IF they do have FP-like land reservations they will have to figure this out fairly soon.  Our 60 days starts near the end of the month





chicagoshannon said:


> and the club level FP are already live.  They could just release those FP late though.



I think they will be doing a virtual queue thing that you can't enter until you have entered the park. So, the FP thing doesn't really matter. They may let you pick a time in the virtual queue or just the next available start time, maybe with a 1 or 2 hour window in which to enter after the start time. You would use MDE to manage the virtual queue. If they decide to do this, they could decide very late in the game. I bet they will wait and see how the virtual queue goes at DL. They could probably use their software.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

soniam said:


> I think they will be doing a virtual queue thing that you can't enter until you have entered the park. So, the FP thing doesn't really matter. They may let you pick a time in the virtual queue or just the next available start time, maybe with a 1 or 2 hour window in which to enter after the start time. You would use MDE to manage the virtual queue. If they decide to do this, they could decide very late in the game. I bet they will wait and see how the virtual queue goes at DL. They could probably use their software.



I agree - the one question in my mind is if they have a time limit in the land.  Typically with a virtual queue it is for a specific experience but with the land there is no set duration naturally


----------



## soniam

TheMaxRebo said:


> I agree - the one question in my mind is if they have a time limit in the land.  Typically with a virtual queue it is for a specific experience but with the land there is no set duration naturally



I have been wondering about that too. It's possible to have a time limit, but maybe it's not needed too much. I think Oga's has to have a time or drink limit though. A lot of stuff I have heard from DL seems that most people stayed about 4 hours or less and didn't really stay longer, even though they weren't real strict about it. We will just have to see what happens. I think they are waiting and seeing too.


----------



## OSUZorba

soniam said:


> I have been wondering about that too. It's possible to have a time limit, but maybe it's not needed too much. I think Oga's has to have a time or drink limit though. A lot of stuff I have heard from DL seems that most people stayed about 4 hours or less and didn't really stay longer, even though they weren't real strict about it. We will just have to see what happens. I think they are waiting and seeing too.


There was a 4 hour time limit, though. It sounds like most people respected the time limit. People on the Disunplugged were saying 4 hours wasn't enough.


----------



## rteetz

OSUZorba said:


> There was a 4 hour time limit, though. It sounds like most people respected the time limit. People on the Disunplugged were saying 4 hours wasn't enough.


You can hang out past your time limit but you can’t ride or do the cantina or sabers last your time limit.


----------



## Brocktoon

Pretty sure I didn't see this posted ... for the Star Wars and gaming geeks out there, ~ 15 minutes of game play from Jedi Fallen Order dropped today:






Overall seems to be a single-player game mix of God of War (PS4) and Uncharted.  The soundtrack is AMAZING, but for some reason I think the lightsabers looks a bit weak.  I'm not expecting a ton of body dismemberment, but maybe a bit more damage?

We may finally have a decent single player Star Wars game after how many years?  Despite EA, but Respawn (game studio) looks to have done a good job


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1137555554224693253


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1137555554224693253



Another article covering it with more of his work.  Definitely sad to see and hope he is now at peace 

https://disneyandmore.blogspot.com/2019/06/imagineer-and-beloved-disney-parks.html?m=1


----------



## rteetz

Happy 85th birthday to Donald Duck!


----------



## rteetz




----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Theaters doing Toy Story Marathons leading up to part 4 on June 20th

https://comicbook.com/movies/2019/05/31/amc-theatres-toy-story-movie-marathon/


----------



## JaxDad

rteetz said:


> Happy 85th birthday to Donald Duck!



The baby duck logo at the Naval Air Station here was reportedly provided by Walt Disney at the request of the first base commander.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

FOMOsa debuts at Magic Kingdom

http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2019/06/09/new-fomosa-debuts-in-disney-worlds-magic-kingdom/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/leave-a-legacy-west-side-monoliths-completely-demolished-at-epcot/


----------



## dina444444

*News*

https://deadline.com/2019/06/disney...lk-defining-the-brand-produced-by-1202629849/


----------



## dolewhipdreams

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> FOMOsa debuts at Magic Kingdom
> 
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2019/06/09/new-fomosa-debuts-in-disney-worlds-magic-kingdom/


This is one of the most millennial things Disney has come out with yet. And as a millennial I highly appreciate it, although I'd prefer it with some Prosecco instead.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

First look: Lego Star Wars the Skywalker Saga


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Secret Life of Pets 2 tops Dark Phoenix but both underpeform ... Meanwhile Aladdin continues to perform well pulling in another $24.5m bringing domestic total to $232.4m and wordwide total of $604.9m

https://411mania.com/movies/411-box...ix-falls-short-secret-life-of-pets-2-takes-1/


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1137769282803253251


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> FOMOsa debuts at Magic Kingdom
> 
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2019/06/09/new-fomosa-debuts-in-disney-worlds-magic-kingdom/




Oh gosh, I dunno about that. As a messy eater it looks pretty precarious. That entire tower of ice cream would definitely be FOMO (fallen on my outfit).


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> First look: Lego Star Wars the Skywalker Saga


I am glad they didn't do a stand-alone game for Last Jedi like they did with Force Awakens (I mean .. not enough action happened in the movie to warrant a whole game) .. so this will be nice.  Though I am not sure if this is just compiling the previous existing Star Wars Lego games, or something totally different.  Hopefully new, as fun as some of those old Star Wars games are .. some of the levels aren't the best (and a bit dated).


----------



## writerguyfl

dolewhipdreams said:


> This is one of the most millennial things Disney has come out with yet. And as a millennial I highly appreciate it, although I'd prefer it with some Prosecco instead.



What exactly makes this a "millennial" thing?


----------



## FastPasser.

writerguyfl said:


> What exactly makes this a "millennial" thing?


Just a guess, but I think it's because the term FOMO, used in FOMOsa (fear of missing out), began being used on social media after 2000.


----------



## amalone1013

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Theaters doing Toy Story Marathons leading up to part 4 on June 30th
> 
> https://comicbook.com/movies/2019/05/31/amc-theatres-toy-story-movie-marathon/


Wait doesn't the movie come out June 20th? I was thinking we'd get to see it for 'free' on our DCL cruise that leave the 23rd...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amalone1013 said:


> Wait doesn't the movie come out June 20th? I was thinking we'd get to see it for 'free' on our DCL cruise that leave the 23rd...



Sorry, type - should have said 20th not 30th (I've edited my original post - thanks for the catch)


----------



## amalone1013

TheMaxRebo said:


> Sorry, type - should have said 20th not 30th (I've edited my original post - thanks for the catch)


I was just thinking my crazy work schedule is getting to me


----------



## mikepizzo

soniam said:


> Waking Sleeping Beauty is really a must see! I am tempted to buy it after renting it. I would like to see more about the making of it. Don Hahn is an excellent documentarian. I have read/listened to Disney War yet. I think I bought it on Audible though. Too many podcasts to listen to, especially with all of the SWGE stuff.



Not sure if you've ever seen The Pixar Story, but it was a documentary that I really enjoyed.  Definite 'Waking Sleeping Beauty' vibes.

Also, I've been waiting for The Imagineering Story for so long.  Can't wait to watch it on Disney+.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

writerguyfl said:


> What exactly makes this a "millennial" thing?





FastPasser. said:


> Just a guess, but I think it's because the term FOMO, used in FOMOsa (fear of missing out), began being used on social media after 2000.


Yeah it's the FOMO part. I rarely hear anyone outside of my generation using that term so it just seems like a millennial thing to me!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Frozen II trailer debuts tomorrow


----------



## The Pho

*News*

Star Wars, Marvel, and Pixar films to return to Netflix in 2026, being removed from Disney Plus as part of the process.  So Disney Plus will not be a complete library and Disney will rotate films as all other streaming services do.  

“Under the current deal, all of the films that went to Netflix as part of that previous deal — which spanned from 2016 through 2018 — will return to Netflix in a few years time, beginning around 2026. The return to Netflix will be a return to exclusivity as well, meaning the films will be removed from Disney+. Those are all the specifics available, but the report suggests that the contract with Netflix guarantees these periodic content cycles for several years to come.”

https://comicbook.com/marvel/2019/06/03/disney-netflix-deal-marvel-star-wars-movies-return/
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...shows-disappear-from-netflix-it-s-complicated


----------



## rteetz

*News*

http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/the-a...ion-begins-july-11-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> New Frozen II trailer debuts tomorrow




looks like new poster out today (doesn't show much) as well


----------



## mikepizzo

The Pho said:


> *News*
> 
> Star Wars, Marvel, and Pixar films to return to Netflix in 2026, being removed from Disney Plus as part of the process.  So Disney Plus will not be a complete library and Disney will rotate films as all other streaming services do.
> 
> “Under the current deal, all of the films that went to Netflix as part of that previous deal — which spanned from 2016 through 2018 — will return to Netflix in a few years time, beginning around 2026. The return to Netflix will be a return to exclusivity as well, meaning the films will be removed from Disney+. Those are all the specifics available, but the report suggests that the contract with Netflix guarantees these periodic content cycles for several years to come.”
> 
> https://comicbook.com/marvel/2019/06/03/disney-netflix-deal-marvel-star-wars-movies-return/
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...shows-disappear-from-netflix-it-s-complicated



Makes sense to me.  Keep the actual Disney stuff on Disney+ and then rotate the non-Disney Disney owned IP on other streaming services.


----------



## The Pho

mikepizzo said:


> Makes sense to me.  Keep the actual Disney stuff on Disney+ and then rotate the non-Disney Disney owned IP on other streaming services.


The actual quote says all content that has been on Netflix between 2016 and 2018 will return. So that would include Disney’s own content and not just their acquisitions.  So that means Disney will be losing a large chunk of their library.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Hagrid's Magical Creatures Motorbike Adventure to implement virtual queue - but sounds like this is a little different than other virtual queues systems they have as this will only be used when Team Members feel it is necessary and when it is you will use the app to pick your return time

... so sounds similar to how the virtual queue for getting into Galaxy's Edge could work

http://universal.wdwinfo.com/hagrid...otorbike-adventure-to-implement-virtual-line/


----------



## scrappinginontario

The Pho said:


> The actual quote says all content that has been on Netflix between 2016 and 2018 will return. So that would include Disney’s own content and not just their acquisitions.  So that means Disney will be losing a large chunk of their library.


I wasn't sure how many titles Netflix runs of Disney but a quick search shows in Canada there are currently 21 Disney titles available on Netflix right now.  More than I thought!  And, that's only those available currently.  Does not include those which might have been available since 2016 and then removed.


----------



## tlmadden73

The Pho said:


> *News*
> 
> Star Wars, Marvel, and Pixar films to return to Netflix in 2026, being removed from Disney Plus as part of the process.  So Disney Plus will not be a complete library and Disney will rotate films as all other streaming services do.
> 
> “Under the current deal, all of the films that went to Netflix as part of that previous deal — which spanned from 2016 through 2018 — will return to Netflix in a few years time, beginning around 2026. The return to Netflix will be a return to exclusivity as well, meaning the films will be removed from Disney+. Those are all the specifics available, but the report suggests that the contract with Netflix guarantees these periodic content cycles for several years to come.”
> 
> https://comicbook.com/marvel/2019/06/03/disney-netflix-deal-marvel-star-wars-movies-return/
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...shows-disappear-from-netflix-it-s-complicated


This seems ... odd.  

So . .in 2026 .. if someone wanted to watch all the Avengers movies .. they would have have Netflix to watch SOME (but not all) of the Marvel Phase 3 movies?  You can watch Star Wars movies on Disney+, except Episode VII and VIII, Solo and Rogue One?  

Just seems odd .. not even sure why Netflix would want movies that will be a decade old and not "complete". 

But I guess it is just a business decision to make more money from your content. Keep "exclusivity" for 6 years or so to pull in customers to your new service .. then (figuring that all those existing customers have consumed that stuff a ton, sell it off to other streaming services for more profit). And like most things (like cable and cell phone services) .. just hope that your customers just stay subscribed for the other stuff.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Sneak peak at new Dooney and Bourke Toy Story 4 collection

https://disneydooney.com/toy-story-...-VTaAiGe0OjQjPvdAvb2T9h84rpBf3rYvQgRyiAGWvHbc


----------



## mikepizzo

The Pho said:


> The actual quote says all content that has been on Netflix between 2016 and 2018 will return. So that would include Disney’s own content and not just their acquisitions.  So that means Disney will be losing a large chunk of their library.



Very interesting.  I take it back then.  Not a fan of this move.  If I'm paying for a Disney streaming service that means I want access to Disney stuff...but oh well.


----------



## Gandalf_Greyhame

mikepizzo said:


> Very interesting.  I take it back then.  Not a fan of this move.  If I'm paying for a Disney streaming service that means I want access to Disney stuff...but oh well.


Agreed.  However, a lot can (and probably will) change in entertainment between now and 2026.


----------



## andyw715

Gandalf_Greyhame said:


> Agreed.  However, a lot can (and probably will) change in entertainment between now and 2026.


I'm sure netflix will be part of Disney by then


----------



## Fantasia79

TheMaxRebo said:


> looks like new poster out today (doesn't show much) as well



 I can’t help but thinking Sonic & the Hedgehog....don’t know why.


----------



## skier_pete

andyw715 said:


> I'm sure netflix will be part of Disney by then



I was going to say "This means Disney is planning to buy Netflix buy 2026" - but yours works too.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update

https://www.micechat.com/227731-disneyland-update-roar-and-snore/*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Dressing the Part: Bounding for Your Visit to Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge at Disneyland Resort*


----------



## rteetz

*News*

http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/new-a...ooring-revealed-next-phase-of-project-begins/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Backlot Express Seating Area to Be Expanded at Disney's Hollywood Studios


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 SeaWorld Experts Reveal Threats To Marine Wildlife Are Accelerating


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Tim Allen, Tom Hanks Help Kick Off Disney Toy Delivery at Children’s Hospitals


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Walt Disney World Offers a Limited Time Discount on Lunch for Annual Passholders


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Walt Disney World Offers a Limited Time Discount on Lunch for Annual Passholders




Of course it ends right before I get there.


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> Of course it ends right before I get there.


Yep....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Villa Del Lago having soft opening tonight 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138204666494365699


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Walt Disney World Offers a Limited Time Discount on Lunch for Annual Passholders


I heard on the podcast CP is now $60pp, they need to be offering more than 20% off for that price. I paid ~33 just 4 years ago with no discount.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

OSUZorba said:


> I heard on the podcast CP is now $60pp, they need to be offering more than 20% off for that price. I paid ~33 just 4 years ago with no discount.


Was it character dining when you ate there? $60 per person is about on par with all of the other Dinner Character Experiences on property.


----------



## dclpluto

Ralph breaks the internet starts tomorrow on Netflix


----------



## chicagoshannon

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Was it character dining when you ate there? $60 per person is about on par with all of the other Dinner Character Experiences on property.


CP has been character dining for well over 10 years.  The pricing for these buffets is ridiculous.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Bigfire food


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138251690963025921


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Bigfire food
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138251690963025921


They have a table top smores kit.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> They have a table top smores kit.



The BBQ place down the street from our house has that ... So going to take more than that to impress!


----------



## pooh'smate

The wraps are off the Skyliner cabins on the Hourglass Lake line.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138183211769573377


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

Fantasia79 said:


> I can’t help but thinking Sonic & the Hedgehog....don’t know why.


Sonic is the hedgehog


----------



## OSUZorba

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Was it character dining when you ate there? $60 per person is about on par with all of the other Dinner Character Experiences on property.


Yes. They've massively raised the character dining over the last few years. 4 years ago lunch was still $11 cheaper than dinner, which they ditched about 3 years ago. In January it was $55, last September it was $50.


----------



## BigRed98

Frozen 2 Trailer is Here!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138413637683466240


----------



## OSUZorba

Saw this on the one that shall not be mentioned, but they are Disney images, so I think it is fine. 

Here is a general guideline of the clothes allowed to be worn in SW:GE:






And what you are not allowed to wear:






I really don't get why the third and fourth on top are allowed, while the second on the bottom is not allowed.


----------



## rteetz

OSUZorba said:


> Saw this on the one that shall not be mentioned, but they are Disney images, so I think it is fine.
> 
> Here is a general guideline of the clothes allowed to be worn in SW:GE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what you are not allowed to wear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't get why the third and fourth on top are allowed, while the second on the bottom is not allowed.


Posted this yesterday. Robes haven’t been allowed since the costume policy changes. I’m guessing it has to do with the loose and baggy-ness of the robe vs. those other ones you mentioned are more like actual clothes.


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> Posted this yesterday. Robes haven’t been allowed since the costume policy changes. I’m guessing it has to do with the loose and baggy-ness of the robe vs. those other ones you mentioned are more like actual clothes.


I guess I missed it yesterday. I assume you are correct, but the top two look much more like CMs than the baggy robe on the bottom. I guess it might be a security thing, in that it would be easy to hide things in the baggy robe.


----------



## scrappinginontario

OSUZorba said:


> I guess I missed it yesterday. I assume you are correct, but the top two look much more like CMs than the baggy robe on the bottom. I guess it might be a security thing, in that it would be easy to hide things in the baggy robe.


I'm guessing it could be a safety thing as robes could be caught in ride mechanism.  Anticipating that people who wear these clothes will wear them for the entire day so thinking of the safety on all rides.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/disney-officially-releases-look-at-illuminations-farewell-merchandise/


----------



## Q-man

scrappinginontario said:


> *I'm guessing it could be a safety thing as robes could be caught in ride mechanism.*  Anticipating that people who wear these clothes will wear them for the entire day so thinking of the safety on all rides.


 NO CAPES! Darling.


----------



## amalone1013

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Walt Disney World Offers a Limited Time Discount on Lunch for Annual Passholders


I got all excited for this and then I remembered we bought a Tables in Wonderland card. The talk of Crystal Palace lunch/dinner prices has me reconsidering my breakfast ADR


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

BigRed98 said:


> Frozen 2 Trailer is Here!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138413637683466240


The animation looks like it's setting a new bar.

Very excited for this!


----------



## Brett Wyman

OnSpaceshipEarth said:


> The animation looks like it's setting a new bar.
> 
> Very excited for this!



45 year old male. Can't wait to see this.


----------



## Mattimation

OnSpaceshipEarth said:


> The animation looks like it's setting a new bar.
> 
> Very excited for this!



I'm very excited as well. It looks like we're going to see a lot of Nordic mythology, with the Nokk (the ocean horse), that fire thing, and those giants that reminded me of the original Maelstrom.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/disney-officially-releases-look-at-illuminations-farewell-merchandise/



do we know if any of this is limited edition/release or can I expect it to still be there when we go in August?


----------



## DBDiz

Brett Wyman said:


> 45 year old male. Can't wait to see this.



I'm more excited for this than I am for TS4. Although I've been skeptical of that one ever since they announced it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BigRed98 said:


> Frozen 2 Trailer is Here!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138413637683466240



Not sure I am feeling this one yet - just don't have a grasp of the storyline and why this story is needed to be told, etc.

I am impressed with how far animation of things like water have come and I am sure we will go see it - just not "jazzed" based on this trailer


----------



## jknezek

TheMaxRebo said:


> *Not sure I am feeling this one yet - just don't have a grasp of the storyline and why this story is needed to be told, etc.*
> 
> I am impressed with how far animation of things like water have come and I am sure we will go see it - just not "jazzed" based on this trailer


Because the first one made a double boatload of money and this one will make at least one, and maybe another two, boatloads more. But I suspect you already knew the reason this needed to be told!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> Because the first one made a double boatload of money and this one will make at least one, and maybe another two, boatloads more. But I suspect you already knew the reason this needed to be told!



Well, i would say that is the reason Frozen II is being made ... more my question of why this storyline is the one that they felt should be told vs other options for stoylines, etc.

but yes, at a higher level, I get that $$$ is always the answer


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disney release first ad spot for Galaxy's Edge for Walt Disney World.  Reminds me a bit of the ads Universal has been having with asking the kid (who isn't a little kid) if they are ready, etc. - gives me same vibe of "are you ready for a non-kiddie experience at an Orlando themepark?"


----------



## only hope

scrappinginontario said:


> I'm guessing it could be a safety thing as robes could be caught in ride mechanism.  Anticipating that people who wear these clothes will wear them for the entire day so thinking of the safety on all rides.



Hundreds of adults and kids wear robes/cloaks to Universal every day, whether purchased or homemade, and there doesn’t appear to be any safety issues. Some people wear it all day and go on many rides. I have and I’ve never had any issues. Of course, Universal does have streamlined, fast security with everyone going through a metal detector. 

I think Disney just doesn’t want adults wearing costumes, which stinks as wearing a costume in Diagon Alley and Hogsmeade increases my enjoyment of the areas and makes it seem more real. I think the same would be true of Batuu.


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Walt Disney World Offers a Limited Time Discount on Lunch for Annual Passholders



Perfect timing!  Also hit the Father's Day offerings on this trip.  Totally a first for me.


----------



## Fantasia79

Jimmy Mouse said:


> Sonic is the hedgehog



AGH!  Tails!  Yea, I haven't played a video game in exactly 4.2 years.....


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/disney-officially-releases-look-at-illuminations-farewell-merchandise/



Will be buying a lot of this.  Really hope the torch blowing out is a part of future shows.  Still gives me chills.  Similar to Tinker Bell flying?


----------



## rteetz

Fantasia79 said:


> Will be buying a lot of this.  Really hope the torch blowing out is a part of future shows.  Still gives me chills.  Similar to Tinker Bell flying?


Torches are reportedly going away.


----------



## Fantasia79

BigRed98 said:


> Frozen 2 Trailer is Here!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138413637683466240



Watched with my daughter this morning.  She kept saying it's too scary.


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> Torches are reportedly going away.



That's sad.


----------



## Firebird060

only hope said:


> Hundreds of adults and kids wear robes/cloaks to Universal every day, whether purchased or homemade, and there doesn’t appear to be any safety issues. Some people wear it all day and go on many rides. I have and I’ve never had any issues. Of course, Universal does have streamlined, fast security with everyone going through a metal detector.
> 
> I think Disney just doesn’t want adults wearing costumes, which stinks as wearing a costume in Diagon Alley and Hogsmeade increases my enjoyment of the areas and makes it seem more real. I think the same would be true of Batuu.




   Oh i suspect they may be allowing it in the future for those staying at the star wars hotel, as this means Disney can monetize it,  I agree dressing up is part of the fun at Diagon,   but since the Star Wars hotel is supposed to be completely immersive and because Disney is essentially selling costumes in the park, I suspect this will change given time and the promise of money.  Who knows Disney might even end up having paid for after hour parties that allow this.  Its not like Disney is against dressing up as adults during the Halloween parties,  but then again Disney gets extra money for that.    I suspect Robes will be allowed in the future, but nothing with hoods or masks that cover the face, and nothing wookie like and of course no signing autographs and what not...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

only hope said:


> Hundreds of adults and kids wear robes/cloaks to Universal every day, whether purchased or homemade, and there doesn’t appear to be any safety issues. Some people wear it all day and go on many rides. I have and I’ve never had any issues. Of course, Universal does have streamlined, fast security with everyone going through a metal detector.
> 
> I think Disney just doesn’t want adults wearing costumes, which stinks as wearing a costume in Diagon Alley and Hogsmeade increases my enjoyment of the areas and makes it seem more real. I think the same would be true of Batuu.



it's just weird to me though that some of the examples of "approved" outfits look more like costumes than some adult with a jedi robe over his standard issue tourist t-shirt and shorts


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Toy Story Drop “Drop-Up” Pavilion Debuts at Disney Springs


----------



## rteetz

*News*

http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/first...artiTwtnWPGPcZqYIypuhz6kVm9cKE7p0Qk8m2BaBVAvI


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...aUcOvwtPvnNXUM4DWmG_-4Fcsq0AWHjeagUJxdXmqN1HA


----------



## soniam

TheMaxRebo said:


> it's just weird to me though that some of the examples of "approved" outfits look more like costumes than some adult with a jedi robe over his standard issue tourist t-shirt and shorts



It's not about "looking like a costume". The full robes, animal suites, flight suits, and plastic suites are baggy and large. They allow one to hide things and are not easily searchable or easily visible at a glance. It's all about security for others and Disney's liability; it's not really about security for the person wearing the outfit. They might have a problem with those old "Hammer Time" pants too, aka genie pants, considering how incredibly baggy those are. I bet if you showed up in a baggy clown outfit without makeup, mask, wig, nose, or shoes, they would have a problem with it. Mumus might be right out too.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

If you guys think the character buffets just got bad in the past few years....

When I first joined the DIS a while ago I made a spreadsheet that listed all the character meals and the prices. I'll try to dig that out with I get home. Would be quite the eye opener.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Monsters at Work logo


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...s-in-google-street-view-of-toy-story-land.htm


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 

http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/unwra...lass-lake-at-disneys-art-of-animation-resort/*


----------



## only hope

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...aUcOvwtPvnNXUM4DWmG_-4Fcsq0AWHjeagUJxdXmqN1HA



Chip n Dale look very weird, not much better than the animation in the new Mickey shorts. Why mess with something that was perfect? They were all so cute until the past few years.


----------



## rteetz

only hope said:


> Chip n Dale look very weird, not much better than the animation in the new Mickey shorts. Why mess with something that was perfect? They were all so cute until the past few years.


I’m one that doesn’t mind the new animation.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*REVIEW*

Seems like Craig of the DIS is pretty impressed with Hagrid's:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138531100379275264


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> I’m one that doesn’t mind the new animation.


I don't mind it either and love to hear my daughter belly laugh when she watches it!  I'm sure the Chip n Dale series will be the same for her and I'll get to hear more laughs and giggles!


----------



## BigRed98

TheMaxRebo said:


> *REVIEW*
> 
> Seems like Craig of the DIS is pretty impressed with Hagrid's:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138531100379275264



Since my WDW AP expired late May and I’m not renewing it until next time I go in January 2020, I’m very tempted to book a 3-4 day trip to Universal so I can ride Hagrid’s because it looks amazing. 



rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Monsters at Work logo
> 
> View attachment 408419



I’m very excited for this but I hope it’s not just targeted for kids but instead targeted for everyone like Monsters Inc and Monsters University. Though I appreciate Monsters University so much more now as a college student.


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> *REVIEW*
> 
> Seems like Craig of the DIS is pretty impressed with Hagrid's:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138531100379275264




His review has me even more excited and I didn't think that was possible. It's going to be a long wait until November.


----------



## SG131

TheMaxRebo said:


> *REVIEW*
> 
> Seems like Craig of the DIS is pretty impressed with Hagrid's:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138531100379275264


Ugh! I wish I would've upgraded my ticket in December, but I really didn't expect any reason to want to come back to Universal anytime soon.  I can't justify the cost of a one day park ticket just to see this ride though......


----------



## dina444444

*News*


https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-kingdom/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q3wo0606190612190005E


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I’m one that doesn’t mind the new animation.



still wish it was a Rescue Rangers reboot though


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Exclusive DVC Independence Day Dessert party on a day that isn't Independence Day

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...lub-independence-day-dessert-party-on-july-3/


----------



## tlmadden73

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> If you guys think the character buffets just got bad in the past few years....
> 
> When I first joined the DIS a while ago I made a spreadsheet that listed all the character meals and the prices. I'll try to dig that out with I get home. Would be quite the eye opener.


I think we all know theyve gotten bad. 
Lets not post it on here ... ignorance is bliss. 

I know I went to my first character meal (Tusker House Lunch) in fall of 2014 .. and feel like it was around $35-40. I went in fall of 2018 and feel like it was at least $10-15 more.  Which is a crazy % increase in just 4 years.


----------



## SJMajor67

How does one use the new embed feature? I want to embed something from Twitter, but can't figure it out.


----------



## BigRed98

SJMajor67 said:


> How does one use the new embed feature? I want to embed something from Twitter, but can't figure it out.



Click on the link button in top right of text box next to the add image button. Then copy and paste the link and it should embed the twitter post. Hope this helps.


----------



## ksromack

OSUZorba said:


> I heard on the podcast CP is now $60pp, they need to be offering more than 20% off for that price. I paid ~33 just 4 years ago with no discount.





AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Was it character dining when you ate there? $60 per person is about on par with all of the other Dinner Character Experiences on property.





amalone1013 said:


> I got all excited for this and then I remembered we bought a Tables in Wonderland card. The talk of Crystal Palace lunch/dinner prices has me reconsidering my breakfast ADR


We ate Breakfast at CP on 5/17/19... adults $38 pp
Tusker House Breakfast on 5/20/19..adults $38 pp, same price as Crystal Palace
Trattoria al Forno, breakfast strangely enough was $40 pp!

We have TiW so subtract 20%, add tax, then add tip.  We find breakfast a bit cheaper than the other meals, for the most part although we really loved Garden Grill dinner


----------



## rteetz

https://t.co/QHUncCctbX?amp=1


----------



## Roxyfire

SaintsManiac said:


> Of course it ends right before I get there.


 Or in my case, begins after I leave!


----------



## SteveDude

Given the size of the Star Wars hotel, the logistics of how they attempt to operate it are going to be utterly fascinating.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

rteetz said:


> https://t.co/QHUncCctbX?amp=1


I'm still amazed by how small it's going to be.


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> https://t.co/QHUncCctbX?amp=1


*More details about the hotel are expected to be released in the coming months, so keep checking back with us for the latest news and photos for the Star Wars hotel and many more projects from around the Disney Parks. *
By details I'm dying to know if they mean they will have pricing or expected open dates soonish?


----------



## afan

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-kingdom/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q3wo0606190612190005E



I got excited for this because it seems fun even if you don't have kids and was ready to do it until they said aug 18 which is after my trip.  Was surprised they announced something a bit simple like this so far in advance.


----------



## amalone1013

ksromack said:


> We ate Breakfast at CP on 5/17/19... adults $38 pp
> Tusker House Breakfast on 5/20/19..adults $38 pp, same price as Crystal Palace
> Trattoria al Forno, breakfast strangely enough was $40 pp!
> 
> We have TiW so subtract 20%, add tax, then add tip.  We find breakfast a bit cheaper than the other meals, for the most part although we really loved Garden Grill dinner


I think that's about what I saw and budgeted for. Didnt think of it til just now but with the way our plans are that day we could also consider a resort breakfast we wouldn't normally do.. hmmm. 

Garden Grill is a favorite for us!


----------



## SJMajor67

BigRed98 said:


> Click on the link button in top right of text box next to the add image button. Then copy and paste the link and it should embed the twitter post. Hope this helps.


Thank you!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138537749194129411


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Live stream for Hagrid's grand opening:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138603200905244672


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Live stream for Hagrid's grand opening:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138603200905244672


Less grand of an opening than SWGE


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Less grand of an opening than SWGE



Seems like ride is getting really positive reviews ... Only complaint I am seeing is some show scenes you go past too quickly


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Seems like ride is getting really positive reviews ... Only complaint I am seeing is some show scenes you go past too quickly


Yeah very positive reviews.


----------



## Spaghetti Cat

dolewhipdreams said:


> I'm still amazed by how small it's going to be.



I wonder if that larger area to the west (?) is going to be a spaceship landing bay as is seen in so many films. At sunset it could be dramatic for roleplay.


----------



## Firebird060

So the over all shape of what the building looks like, makes me wonder if the facade of the hotel is going to look like a starship, especially since there being called cabins.  I wonder if we are going to get a new artist rendering of the outside of the hotel this year at D23


----------



## skier_pete

Oh, I was so disappointed we weren't able to catch the Hagrid ride two weeks ago. Universal rests on "Screens and 3D" way too much (Not a spoiler to say Fast and Furious was terrible.) , but when their designers really put their mind to it they make some amazing rides. Sorry I'm probably going to have to wait a while to try this one.

Oh - and Disney has completely lost my dollars for the buffets. It helps that our DD is 16, but we used to still do 1 or 2 a trip even when she was older. At current price points forget it - I'd rather eat at Yachtsman's, Jiko, or California Grill for that money. We don't eat enough (and neither does she) to make the buffets a worthwhile endeavor, even though there are several that I genuinely liked the food.


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

DBDiz said:


> I'm more excited for this than I am for TS4. Although I've been skeptical of that one ever since they announced it.


The good news about Toy Story 4 is that the early Twitter reactions from critics that saw an early screening have been off the charts!


----------



## chicagoshannon

********** said:


> Oh, I was so disappointed we weren't able to catch the Hagrid ride two weeks ago. Universal rests on "Screens and 3D" way too much (Not a spoiler to say Fast and Furious was terrible.) , but when their designers really put their mind to it they make some amazing rides. Sorry I'm probably going to have to wait a while to try this one.
> 
> Oh - and Disney has completely lost my dollars for the buffets. It helps that our DD is 16, but we used to still do 1 or 2 a trip even when she was older. At current price points forget it - I'd rather eat at Yachtsman's, Jiko, or California Grill for that money. We don't eat enough (and neither does she) to make the buffets a worthwhile endeavor, even though there are several that I genuinely liked the food.


yeah we really cut down on them when our oldest became a Disney adult.  Next trip both kids will be Disney adults.  They usually only eat a coupe of pastries so not even close to being worth it!


----------



## Mal6586

OnSpaceshipEarth said:


> The good news about Toy Story 4 is that the early Twitter reactions from critics that saw an early screening have been off the charts!


I'll be honest, I was not excited to see Toy Story 4 at all until we sat through the extended preview last week at DHS. It 100% won me over!


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

Mal6586 said:


> I'll be honest, I was not excited to see Toy Story 4 at all until we sat through the extended preview last week at DHS. It 100% won me over!


It will be interesting to see these upcoming. Pixar and WDAS offerings as it's been about a year and a half since Lasseter has been gone.


----------



## SG131

Mal6586 said:


> I'll be honest, I was not excited to see Toy Story 4 at all until we sat through the extended preview last week at DHS. It 100% won me over!


That's how I felt about Aladdin.  I hadn't planned on seeing it until I saw the extended preview on DCL.  The extended previews are a good way to hook you in!


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> https://t.co/QHUncCctbX?amp=1





Firebird060 said:


> So the over all shape of what the building looks like, makes me wonder if the facade of the hotel is going to look like a starship, especially since there being called cabins.  I wonder if we are going to get a new artist rendering of the outside of the hotel this year at D23


  I can't remember seeing an artist rendering of the outside of this new resort experience.  Is this because it's never been released?



afan said:


> I got excited for this because it seems fun even if you don't have kids and was ready to do it until they said aug 18 which is after my trip.  Was surprised they announced something a bit simple like this so far in advance.


  I'm guessing they made it early since dining reservations can be made 180 days in advance so this is available now for booking in August.

As I was looking at the reservations for Restaurantosaurus I noticed that for the first 3 weeks this is offered (Aug 18 - Sep 5) reservations can only be made on Fridays, Saturdays, Sundays and Mondays.  Reservations can be made 7 days a week starting September 6th.



ksromack said:


> *More details about the hotel are expected to be released in the coming months, so keep checking back with us for the latest news and photos for the Star Wars hotel and many more projects from around the Disney Parks. *
> By details I'm dying to know if they mean they will have pricing or expected open dates soonish?


I'm guessing we're going to see pricing similar to cruise line pricing.  I could be wrong but I'm sure this experience will come with a steep cost.  Like you though @ksromack, it will be nice to find out more details about pricing and timelines!


----------



## Roxyfire

********** said:


> Oh, I was so disappointed we weren't able to catch the Hagrid ride two weeks ago. Universal rests on "Screens and 3D" way too much (Not a spoiler to say Fast and Furious was terrible.) , but when their designers really put their mind to it they make some amazing rides. Sorry I'm probably going to have to wait a while to try this one.
> 
> Oh - and Disney has completely lost my dollars for the buffets. It helps that our DD is 16, but we used to still do 1 or 2 a trip even when she was older. At current price points forget it - I'd rather eat at Yachtsman's, Jiko, or California Grill for that money. We don't eat enough (and neither does she) to make the buffets a worthwhile endeavor, even though there are several that I genuinely liked the food.



I'm at that point as well. I was even an 'Ohana loyalist (breakfast and dinner) but honestly, I am over it. Maybe too many times in a row, I dunno. I do think people should try places for themselves, but that's getting to be an expensive proposition at WDW. I know for us, we're probably ready to try some slightly higher tier stuff. But I'm not ready to drop the $90 or whatever per person for the CA Grill brunch even though it looks amazing.


----------



## rteetz

scrappinginontario said:


> I can't remember seeing an artist rendering of the outside of this new resort experience. Is this because it's never been released?


We say the hotel entrance but that’s about it. Not a full rendering.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Firebird060 said:


> So the over all shape of what the building looks like, makes me wonder if the facade of the hotel is going to look like a starship, especially since there being called cabins.  I wonder if we are going to get a new artist rendering of the outside of the hotel this year at D23



My thinking is from the outside / what you will see will look like a space port / cruise terminal that you are arriving at and checking in and then they will use effect in the elevators (screens, etc.) to make it look like you are on a transport shuttle that is taking you up to the space ship where your rooms, etc will be.  I think the part of the hotel that has the rooms no one will ever really get to see the outside of


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

"101 Dalmation Street" and "Bluey" coming to Disney+

Glad to see some more shows of new content focused on younger kids/Disney Jr crowd

https://family.disney.com/articles/...ase-in-u-s-on-disney-plus/?cmp=smc|2398232061


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138676707097890816


----------



## Firebird060

TheMaxRebo said:


> My thinking is from the outside / what you will see will look like a space port / cruise terminal that you are arriving at and checking in and then they will use effect in the elevators (screens, etc.) to make it look like you are on a transport shuttle that is taking you up to the space ship where your rooms, etc will be.  I think the part of the hotel that has the rooms no one will ever really get to see the outside of



That makes since, but one can always hope they make the whole building since it is kinda shaped like a typical scifi spaceship right now with the construction.. Wide in the back coming to singular evenly spaced section in the front where the cabins are. Disney could make it a spaceship fully exterior wise if they wanted. We know from some early blue prints that you arrive in a different area then the shuttle leaves to take you to Battu, so you could easily "arrive" though a loading Hanger door, go into the show room for blastoff /take off what ever and then when your on board, you take your transport to Galaxies edge through whatever "airlock".


So bare with me here as my geeky mind takes off:

In my mind this might make more since they a space station as it makes the whole hotel part of the storytelling as a ship,  also if its a space station since Battu is supposed to be a remote planet that has both factions, I see it unlikely that a Space Station would be outside orbiting such a small and minuscule planet as a space station would be a perm structure and more likely used over either strategic spots strongly in one factions control or over a largely populated planet, which Battu isnt.  Think of a space station like a fortress, they are expensive to make, feats of engineering and except for the death star, very permanent structures that dont move.  This is why I feel a space ship would make more since then a space station



In saying all that, I know Disney already has this planned out to a t and what I think should happen obviously isnt what is going to happen, but hey a person can dream


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Channel Reveals First Teaser for “The Owl House”


----------



## rteetz

*News*

The Walt Disney Company Donates $1 Million to Meet Me at the Park Campaign


----------



## rteetz

*News*

ESPN to Discontinue ESPN Deportes Radio with Shift to Podcasts


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Kristie Ennis to Receive Pat Tillman Award for Service During 2019 ESPYS


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order – Dark Temple” Comic Coming in September


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

New food item to Jock Lindsey's Hanger Bar: Temple of Bacon


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138847644925739009


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*REVIEW*

New lunch menu at Be Our Guest:
https://www.disneytouristblog.com/review-new-lunch-menu-at-be-our-guest-restaurant/

I think I missed when this was announced that there were updates to the lunch menu at BOG.  As a quick summary: the cheapest items were removed and replaced with more expensive ones while the items that remained when up in price.  This is now one of the (if not the) best use of a quick service dining plan credit (for value) and one of the worst to pay out of pocket.


----------



## crvetter

Maybe I was confused by I thought Casey's Corner was getting rid of the Hot Dog of the Month, at least DisneyFoodBlog said so. But according to the site that must not be named there is a June dog and it is listed on the menu

Original article saying they were leaving:
http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2019/...on-find-them-in-a-new-magic-kingdom-location/
Menu listing a new hot dog:
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/caseys-corner/menus/
Maybe they are selling them just not footlong... But good news to those that liked the fun new flavors.


----------



## rteetz

*News

New and Favorite Toy Story Adventures Now Playing at Disneyland Resort*


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Catal, The Edison and more offering Father's Day special options at Downtown Disney and Disney Springs:

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...ers-day-menus-downtown-disney-disney-springs/


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> *REVIEW*
> 
> New lunch menu at Be Our Guest:
> https://www.disneytouristblog.com/review-new-lunch-menu-at-be-our-guest-restaurant/
> 
> I think I missed when this was announced that there were updates to the lunch menu at BOG.  As a quick summary: the cheapest items were removed and replaced with more expensive ones while the items that remained when up in price.  This is now one of the (if not the) best use of a quick service dining plan credit (for value) and one of the worst to pay out of pocket.


It was already expensive enough .. eesh. Now I can get an even more expensive "fancy" ham and cheese or roast beef sandwich.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> It was already expensive enough .. eesh. Now I can get an even more expensive "fancy" ham and cheese or roast beef sandwich.



yeah, the article definitely focuses on the sandwiches not being worth it now.  Does phrase it that some of the other food is almost at the low end of a table service so if you think that options like the braised chicken are equal to what you can get at a table service location and would cost more if it was at a table service location, than that option doesn't seem as bad - but yeah, definitely tough to do this when paying out of pocket


----------



## only hope

tlmadden73 said:


> It was already expensive enough .. eesh. Now I can get an even more expensive "fancy" ham and cheese or roast beef sandwich.



The previous prices were barely tolerable. I’m not paying that much for a quick service sandwich. And the price on the soup is insane now! Oh well, I’ll be a kids meal or cupcake only diner from now on the once or twice a year I splurge on lunch there. The inside is too amazing to never see.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138914426910846977


----------



## OSUZorba

I heard from a TA on a different forum that the Character Spot is going back to Tier 2 for FPP.


----------



## Farro

Question about the new Hagrid's coaster.

Does it have slow parts that you can see all the Magical Creatures? Or do you have to try and catch them as you are whizzing by?

Thanks! I may have to use one of our days next May to check out this ride.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Question about the new Hagrid's coaster.
> 
> Does it have slow parts that you can see all the Magical Creatures? Or do you have to try and catch them as you are whizzing by?
> 
> Thanks! I may have to use one of our days next May to check out this ride.


It does slow at various parts.


----------



## SaintsManiac

OSUZorba said:


> I heard from a TA on a different forum that the Character Spot is going back to Tier 2 for FPP.




Yep I just saw that, too.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


>



Late to this because I just got home but I was able to go to the first Villains After Hours and it was AMAZING and I actually really enjoyed the Space Mountain overlay, very scary! Yeah you can close your eyes for pitch black but isn't it scarier that even if you don't it's still pitch black? It was a great time.


----------



## afan

OSUZorba said:


> I heard from a TA on a different forum that the Character Spot is going back to Tier 2 for FPP.



Already has.  Saw it on twitter and came to post it after I changed my aug fp.  Have CS and TT together which makes me happy.  I'd figured I'd hope for a 4th fp or short single rider line so this is much better.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Lsdolphin

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> If you guys think the character buffets just got bad in the past few years....
> 
> When I first joined the DIS a while ago I made a spreadsheet that listed all the character meals and the prices. I'll try to dig that out with I get home. Would be quite the eye opener.




Is there a current list of buffet/character meal prices? I thought I saw a recent post reporting some meals that were around $55 were up to $60+


----------



## rteetz




----------



## ksromack

TheMaxRebo said:


> *REVIEW*
> 
> New lunch menu at Be Our Guest:
> https://www.disneytouristblog.com/review-new-lunch-menu-at-be-our-guest-restaurant/
> 
> I think I missed when this was announced that there were updates to the lunch menu at BOG.  As a quick summary: the cheapest items were removed and replaced with more expensive ones while the items that remained when up in price.  This is now one of the (if not the) best use of a quick service dining plan credit (for value) and one of the worst to pay out of pocket.


Makes me happy I scored a PPO BOG breakfast and a lunch at BOG for our December trip.  I haven't read the article so I hope the pork dish is still available for lunch.  We booked that dec trip on a bounce back last fall for free dining.  Haven't had that in a while so I'll take advantage of it with BOG.  Agreed that it's way over priced if you are paying OOP though.


Farro said:


> Question about the new Hagrid's coaster.
> 
> Does it have slow parts that you can see all the Magical Creatures? Or do you have to try and catch them as you are whizzing by?
> 
> Thanks! I may have to use one of our days next May to check out this ride.


From what I've heard it's the only complaint about it....that in some spots they wished it went a little slower to enjoy the scene.  Really excited to check this out in Sept!  I watched Craig Williams' queue walk through video and it looks amazing!


----------



## Goofy2015

I'd give so many hundred dollar bills to ride Slinky Dog Dash with Keanu Reaves!!


----------



## SaharanTea

There is a report that Sonny Eclipse is missing again.  The report said it was to make room for a DJ during the Villains After Hours events.  Anybody have more intel on this?  I could only find the one report.  

Seems pretty crummy to take him away from everyone just to accommodate another paid event.


----------



## SaharanTea

ksromack said:


> Makes me happy I scored a PPO BOG breakfast and a lunch at BOG for our December trip.  I haven't read the article so I hope the pork dish is still available for lunch.  We booked that dec trip on a bounce back last fall for free dining.  Haven't had that in a while so I'll take advantage of it with BOG.  Agreed that it's way over priced if you are paying OOP though.



I think they replaced the pork with chicken.


----------



## ksromack

SaharanTea said:


> I think they replaced the pork with chicken.


I just saw that!  It's cool.  It got good reviews too


----------



## unbanshee

SaharanTea said:


> There is a report that Sonny Eclipse is missing again.  The report said it was to make room for a DJ during the Villains After Hours events.  Anybody have more intel on this?  I could only find the one report.
> 
> Seems pretty crummy to take him away from everyone just to accommodate another paid event.



The DJ at Villains After Hours is on the Cinderella Castle stage


----------



## MissGina5

SaharanTea said:


> There is a report that Sonny Eclipse is missing again.  The report said it was to make room for a DJ during the Villains After Hours events.  Anybody have more intel on this?  I could only find the one report.
> 
> Seems pretty crummy to take him away from everyone just to accommodate another paid event.


he wasnt there when I was there at the beginning of the villains event the first night but I never saw a different dj either.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*REVIEW*

Hagrid's ride


----------



## JaxDad

TheMaxRebo said:


> *REVIEW*
> 
> Hagrid's ride
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138951347825512448


I’m looking forward to riding this. It probably won’t be until next year at the earliest though. IOA also has the Jurassic World coaster coming. Throw in Hulk, Forbidden Journey, Spider-Man and the water rides, and it’s going to be a really awesome thrill ride destination. We went to SeaWorld a few times last year, specifically for the coasters, AND they also have a new coaster coming. And even the worst naysayers on these boards can’t seriously complain about all the things Disney has added the last few years. Great times!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JaxDad said:


> I’m looking forward to riding this. It probably won’t be until next year at the earliest though. IOA also has the Jurassic World coaster coming. Throw in Hulk, Forbidden Journey, Spider-Man and the water rides, and it’s going to be a really awesome thrill ride destination. We went to SeaWorld a few times last year, specifically for the coasters, AND they also have a new coaster coming. And even the worst naysayers on these boards can’t seriously complain about all the things Disney has added the last few years. Great times!



Great times indeed! .... Except for our wallets!


----------



## Tiki Birdland

SaharanTea said:


> Sonny Eclipse is missing again


Hoping he and Buzzy aren't hanging out together! Seriously, Sonny is THE reason to eat in Tomorrow-Land. Hoping this isn't true.


----------



## rteetz

Hagrids is currently a 600 minute wait.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Hagrids is currently a 600 minute wait.



though the DIS Universal account gives you a suggestion for what to do while you wait to get in the mood:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139161289434046464


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

"tee times" now available to be made for Walt Disney World miniature golf courses

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ocations-now-accepting-tee-time-reservations/


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> Hagrids is currently a 600 minute wait.




That's 10 hrs. That's a lot of bathroom breaks.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

rteetz said:


> Hagrids is currently a 600 minute wait.


Is the park even open long enough to get through that line??


----------



## NoTime42

dolewhipdreams said:


> Is the park even open long enough to get through that line??


All the way until 9pm
I guess they will have to close standby entrance in 45 minutes


----------



## bearybubba

That is nuts!!!!


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> Hagrids is currently a 600 minute wait.



10 hour wait, huh? I hope that's a virtual queue.


----------



## Firebird060

It must be empty for all the other rides then if its a 10 hour wait for Hagrids.     Cant imagine how packed that land is right now though, since it is pretty narrow anyway.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Firebird060 said:


> It must be empty for all the other rides then if its a 10 hour wait for Hagrids.     Cant imagine how packed that land is right now though, since it is pretty narrow anyway.



From the thread about this in the Universal forum:

From another board (where folks in line have been giving a lot of updates) here is an image they drew to show where the queue was to get into hogsmeade before 9:00 am.  They had people wrapped BEHIND Poseidon's Fury into the backstage area!








A person who was in line that was on the bridge between Seuss and Lost Continent was told it would be 4 hour wait from where they were (once the ride started at 9:00) 


https://www.disboards.com/threads/h...-updates-reviews.3753033/page-7#post-60722834


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> 10 hour wait, huh? I hope that's a virtual queue.



Just asked and a poster who is there today in line (she got there really early) said no virtual queue today, so just standing in line for 10 hours


----------



## evlaina

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just asked and a poster who is there today in line (she got there really early) said no virtual queue today, so *just standing in line for 10 hours*


...I am at a loss. Who would want to do that?!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

and now delays on Hagrid's due to weather ...


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> *REVIEW*
> 
> Hagrid's ride
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138951347825512448


Man, Universal has changed so much since I was last there in 2011. I think there is probably 5-6 NEW attractions just in the Studios park alone since then. And even Islands of Adventure (which I found very underwhelming (with the exception of Spiderman and Harry Potter) has upped its game. They've done a lot to put Disney-like attractions in (in a lot shorter time) and got rid of all their old-outdated "studio" attractions that were using aging IPs.  Universal seemed to ditch the whole "studio" concept a lot sooner than Disney did. Just shows just how small and few attractions DHS has had until the recent addition of TSL and SWGE.


----------



## rteetz

*News

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-disney-wonder/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q3wo0613190004A*


----------



## NoTime42

evlaina said:


> ...I am at a loss. Who would want to do that?!


Die hard HP fans and bloggers/social media types who think experiencing and posting about day 1 is important for their brand.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Hulu, FX Acquire Streaming, Broadcast Rights to Lionsgate Films for 2020-2021


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Cabana Offerings Expanded at Disney’s Typhoon Lagoon Water Park


----------



## DaisyDuck001

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> "tee times" now available to be made for Walt Disney World miniature golf courses
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ocations-now-accepting-tee-time-reservations/


Seems like they are doing all they can to remove the last remnants of possible spontaneity from a vacation. I understand they will still also take walk-ups, but the option of reservations will make the wait for walk-ups even longer.

Like most people on these boards, I enjoy the planning process. But I don't like that the actual vacation involves running from one reservation to another (FP, dining, etc.) and having to stress about where I am supposed to be and about getting there on time.

If someone is late for their mini-golf reservation, will there be a penalty fee, as with dining?

Seems like only a matter of time until reservations are needed for restroom breaks.


----------



## amalone1013

TheMaxRebo said:


> From the thread about this in the Universal forum:
> 
> From another board (where folks in line have been giving a lot of updates) here is an image they drew to show where the queue was to get into hogsmeade before 9:00 am.  They had people wrapped BEHIND Poseidon's Fury into the backstage area!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A person who was in line that was on the bridge between Seuss and Lost Continent was told it would be 4 hour wait from where they were (once the ride started at 9:00)
> 
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/h...-updates-reviews.3753033/page-7#post-60722834






Any small thoughts I had of going over here in the couple days before our cruise next week are now gone. Poof!


----------



## Firebird060

Just wait until after Galaxies Edge is open at Hollywood Studios and then go to Universal, I want to see how the hype changes rides times over at Universal for that opening week


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Star Wars Celebration Anaheim just announced. 

August 27th - 30th, 2020
Tickets on sale June 21st, 2019 at 9AM PT
Official Hotel Block on sale at 10AM PT


----------



## SaharanTea

unbanshee said:


> The DJ at Villains After Hours is on the Cinderella Castle stage





MissGina5 said:


> he wasnt there when I was there at the beginning of the villains event the first night but I never saw a different dj either.



I'm not posting the article because I'm not sure if it's on the approved list or not, and I've already been dinged for posting something I didn't realize was an issue.

From the article in question:
"It seems they’ve hoisted him and his space organ up into the upper dome of the area while current stage gets used as a DJ stand during Villains After Hours."



Tiki Birdland said:


> Hoping he and Buzzy aren't hanging out together! Seriously, Sonny is THE reason to eat in Tomorrow-Land. Hoping this isn't true.



He was gone the last time we ate there several years ago, and we were thinking about going there again this trip.  It's not a huge deal, but it'd be a bit of a bummer to miss him again.

This was today's update (shrug):
"Sonny Eclipse is still missing from Cosmic Rays! Don’t worry, he hasn’t gone far, though. Rumor has it that when they need to use the stage for other purposes, his entire stage raises up into the ceiling. Hopefully he’ll return soon."

I just thought some of you sleuths might be privy to the 411.


----------



## rteetz

*News

Women Behind the Magic: The Passion and Skill That Brought Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge to Life*


----------



## Kbosch

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Seems like they are doing all they can to remove the last remnants of possible spontaneity from a vacation. I understand they will still also take walk-ups, but the option of reservations will make the wait for walk-ups even longer.
> 
> Like most people on these boards, I enjoy the planning process. But I don't like that the actual vacation involves running from one reservation to another (FP, dining, etc.) and having to stress about where I am supposed to be and about getting there on time.
> 
> If someone is late for their mini-golf reservation, will there be a penalty fee, as with dining?
> 
> Seems like only a matter of time until reservations are needed for restroom breaks.



This is so true.  My family used to go to DW multiple times a year when I was younger.  September will be my first trip back in 15 years and my mom and sister are coming with my family but I've done all of the planning.  I keep trying to get their opinions on things and their answer to everything is "We can decide that day," and I'm like IT DOESN'T WORK LIKE THAT ANYMORE lol


----------



## splash327

SaharanTea said:


> I'm not posting the article because I'm not sure if it's on the approved list or not, and I've already been dinged for posting something I didn't realize was an issue.
> 
> From the article in question:
> "It seems they’ve hoisted him and his space organ up into the upper dome of the area while current stage gets used as a DJ stand during Villains After Hours."
> 
> 
> 
> He was gone the last time we ate there several years ago, and we were thinking about going there again this trip.  It's not a huge deal, but it'd be a bit of a bummer to miss him again.
> 
> This was today's update (shrug):
> "Sonny Eclipse is still missing from Cosmic Rays! Don’t worry, he hasn’t gone far, though. Rumor has it that when they need to use the stage for other purposes, his entire stage raises up into the ceiling. Hopefully he’ll return soon."
> 
> I just thought some of you sleuths might be privy to the 411.



Awhile back I saw him move up to the ceiling and they had a high school band on the stage that came up and they performed and then Sonny came back down.   I honestly don't remember which year it was but I thought it was really cool at the time.   Maybe they moved him up for the event and the stage got stuck.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Women Behind the Magic: The Passion and Skill That Brought Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge to Life*


Okay first of all- words can't describe how much I'm going to love this blog series. Second- apparently only women who's names start with K (or Margaret) worked on SWGE


----------



## SaharanTea

splash327 said:


> Awhile back I saw him move up to the ceiling and they had a high school band on the stage that came up and they performed and then Sonny came back down.   I honestly don't remember which year it was but I thought it was really cool at the time.   Maybe they moved him up for the event and the stage got stuck.



Thanks for the first-hand account.  It doesn't sound like having anything else there during another part of the day should be something that keeps him away at other times.  Maybe he's just getting a spruce-up.

Whatever the case may be, I just hope he's back sooner than later.


----------



## The Pho

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Seems like they are doing all they can to remove the last remnants of possible spontaneity from a vacation. I understand they will still also take walk-ups, but the option of reservations will make the wait for walk-ups even longer.
> 
> Like most people on these boards, I enjoy the planning process. But I don't like that the actual vacation involves running from one reservation to another (FP, dining, etc.) and having to stress about where I am supposed to be and about getting there on time.
> 
> If someone is late for their mini-golf reservation, will there be a penalty fee, as with dining?
> 
> Seems like only a matter of time until reservations are needed for restroom breaks.



Honestly, the requirement for planning is way overstated.   If you don’t want to plan, it’s quite easy to still do most things on a whim.  I do it every trip.  My last trip I booked 97 minutes before the flight took off.  Dining I usually book on the way to the restaurant. Fastpasses I try for day of or sometimes the night before.  The only things that really require booking far ahead are Be Our Guest and Flight of Passage fastpass, and even then you can still have a chance day of.  If you are really getting tired of planning every minute, I strongly suggest you try a day on your next trip where you plan nothing and just float around to what you want.  Maybe just get on whatever bus comes first, or flip a coin to make decisions.   Disney definitely wants you to plan, but it’s far from a necessity.


----------



## rteetz

For those that don't want to wait 10 hours


----------



## SJMajor67

rteetz said:


> For those that don't want to wait 10 hours


After "riding," I think it may have been worth it. That was awesome!


----------



## mikeamizzle

Is there a VR POV yet? Going to "ride" it via Oculus if so haha


----------



## rteetz

mikeamizzle said:


> Is there a VR POV yet? Going to "ride" it via Oculus if so haha


Universal doesn't technically allow filming so I doubt you are going to get many POVs especially a 360 one. This appears to be someone who got a goPro or their phone on.


----------



## Lsdolphin

rteetz said:


> For those that don't want to wait 10 hours




Ok then....this might be actually be worth a 10 hour wait...not for me but for a super HP fan....this ride looks absolutely amazing!!!


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> For those that don't want to wait 10 hours



That looks like an amazing ride. 

I'm most happy to see rides that last longer than 90 seconds. 

This looks really well done. Can't wait to ride it sometime in the next 12 months!


----------



## rteetz

D23 Expo thread ready as more news and info comes out. 

D23 Expo 2019


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> For those that don't want to wait 10 hours



looks pretty good - obviously I am sure it is even better when riding it than just watching.  I do like the sound effects when you accelerate.  

I do get what people are saying that some show scenes you go past too quickly.  Also, I suspect the ride is even better at night when you can't see as much of the track ahead of you and feel more immersive


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Pho said:


> Honestly, the requirement for planning is way overstated.   If you don’t want to plan, it’s quite easy to still do most things on a whim.  I do it every trip.  My last trip I booked 97 minutes before the flight took off.  Dining I usually book on the way to the restaurant. Fastpasses I try for day of or sometimes the night before.  The only things that really require booking far ahead are Be Our Guest and Flight of Passage fastpass, and even then you can still have a chance day of.  If you are really getting tired of planning every minute, I strongly suggest you try a day on your next trip where you plan nothing and just float around to what you want.  Maybe just get on whatever bus comes first, or flip a coin to make decisions.   Disney definitely wants you to plan, but it’s far from a necessity.



I would add 7DMT and Slinky Dog to that list - at least that has been my experience.  (and also depends on size of your group)

It's all about expectations.  If you want to ensure you get on as many attractions as you want at the times you want, and eat at as many of the places you want at the times you want as possible, then yeah, you need to do quite a bit of pre-planning.

If you are ok with not getting to everything you might want to and eating at maybe slightly off times, etc. then you can go with little to no planning.

I do think at least a little bit of planning to set up a few key things can be a big help - but definitely don't need to plan every minute of every day.  I know a few people who went for the first time and refused to do any pre-planning and then were upset that they didn't get to what they wanted, when they wanted - but they went in with the expectations they could do everything without any planning


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> looks pretty good - obviously I am sure it is even better when riding it than just watching.  I do like the sound effects when you accelerate.
> 
> I do get what people are saying that some show scenes you go past too quickly.  Also, I suspect the ride is even better at night when you can't see as much of the track ahead of you and feel more immersive




So... I hate myself.   I'm not trying to be all cool girl, but this what everyone is raving and raving about?

It looks fun, don't get me wrong, but it's an average coaster with some cool animatronics.

Not that I wouldn't love to go on it, but now I don't feel a need to make any kind of special trip for it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> So... I hate myself.   I'm not trying to be all cool girl, but this what everyone is raving and raving about?
> 
> It looks fun, don't get me wrong, but it's an average coaster with some cool animatronics.
> 
> Not that I wouldn't love to go on it, but now I don't feel a need to make any kind of special trip for it.



I am kinds with you - based on the video alone and knowing actually riding it is completely different.  But agian, it's always aobut expectations and when reviews are coming out like "best coaster in Orlando" and that video doesn't match that to me ... but still looks really fun and a really cool fit in the space and for the Wizarding World for sure!


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am kinds with you - based on the video alone and knowing actually riding it is completely different.  But agian, it's always aobut expectations and when reviews are coming out like "best coaster in Orlando" and that video doesn't match that to me ... but still looks really fun and a really cool fit in the space and for the Wizarding World for sure!




It looks amazing to me, but I am a "Harry Potter changed my life" type of fan. Flying through the Forbidden Forest is like a dream and they are bringing it to reality. It's also a REAL coaster and not some 3D simulation, screen heavy type of ride. I can't wait to get on.

ETA: My kid will ride this, too. That makes a big difference to me, too. It's for everyone.


----------



## mikeamizzle

Michael Eisner to be interviewed live on CNBC at 4pm EST.


----------



## mikeamizzle

rteetz said:


> Universal doesn't technically allow filming so I doubt you are going to get many POVs especially a 360 one. This appears to be someone who got a goPro or their phone on.



There are good VR ride throughs of the Hulk and Rip Ride Rock-it ; so I'm guessing we'll see one  haha

Let me know if anyone wants links but they are on the oculus store.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SaintsManiac said:


> It looks amazing to me, but I am a "Harry Potter changed my life" type of fan. Flying through the Forbidden Forest is like a dream and they are bringing it to reality. It's also a REAL coaster and not some 3D simulation, screen heavy type of ride. I can't wait to get on.
> 
> ETA: My kid will ride this, too. That makes a big difference to me, too. It's for everyone.



oh yeah, I think it is a great addition and love that it is more of a family coaster.  and 1000000% agree it is great that it is a physical coaster with physical sets and not screens

Guess I was just expecting to be blown away based on reviews and that video didn't blow me away


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

This is pretty random, but I just got an email inviting me to add more people to my Galaxy’s Edge reservation on Sunday morning. I know this has been happening for people who only had a single person listed, but I already have 5 people on my reservation! Seemed very odd to me - are they really thinking they need to fill the land more?


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> I would add 7DMT and Slinky Dog to that list - at least that has been my experience.  (and also depends on size of your group)
> 
> It's all about expectations.  If you want to ensure you get on as many attractions as you want at the times you want, and eat at as many of the places you want at the times you want as possible, then yeah, you need to do quite a bit of pre-planning.
> 
> If you are ok with not getting to everything you might want to and eating at maybe slightly off times, etc. then you can go with little to no planning.
> 
> I do think at least a little bit of planning to set up a few key things can be a big help - but definitely don't need to plan every minute of every day.  I know a few people who went for the first time and refused to do any pre-planning and then were upset that they didn't get to what they wanted, when they wanted - but they went in with the expectations they could do everything without any planning


Mine Train I think has settled down to Peter Pan level.   Slinky I should’ve listed also it’s still a hard find.   

I say the biggest issue for people is not going without planning, it’s going without knowledge.  If you want to eat at a popular restaurant, don’t go at 7pm and expect to sit immediately.   Don’t go to Flight of Passage in the middle of the day and expect a walk on.   You can still do every ride in each park with a few park days without waiting more than 30 minutes without a strict schedule.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Release of new Disney Cats Dooney and Bourke tomorrow


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139246826836697091


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> So... I hate myself.   I'm not trying to be all cool girl, but this what everyone is raving and raving about?
> 
> It looks fun, don't get me wrong, but it's an average coaster with some cool animatronics.
> 
> Not that I wouldn't love to go on it, but now I don't feel a need to make any kind of special trip for it.


I wouldn't say its an average coaster. An average coaster wouldn't have the theming and animatronics like this does. Not many coasters (some do of course) have a drop track like this does either. Its also Potter so those that love Potter are going to love this.


----------



## scrappinginontario

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> "tee times" now available to be made for Walt Disney World miniature golf courses
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ocations-now-accepting-tee-time-reservations/


I’m glad to hear about this change as our experience with Winter/Summerland has been 30-45  minute waits even when it first opens.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> I wouldn't say its an average coaster. An average coaster wouldn't have the theming and animatronics like this does. Not many coasters (some do of course) have a drop track like this does either. Its also Potter so those that love Potter are going to love this.



By average coaster I mean thrill level, not speaking of theme or extras. That's why I said average coaster with animatronics.  

Nothing exactly groundbreaking about the track design itself.


----------



## atricks

Farro said:


> By average coaster I mean thrill level, not speaking of theme or extras. That's why I said average coaster with animatronics.
> 
> Nothing exactly groundbreaking about the track design itself.



I'd might agree with you there if it weren't for the 7 launches.  This thing feels like you are on a motorbike that accelerates.   Thrill level it's between Mummy and Everest.


----------



## Farro

atricks said:


> I'd might agree with you there if it weren't for the 7 launches.  This thing feels like you are on a motorbike that accelerates.   Thrill level it's between Mummy and Everest.



I find Everest to be average.  

I'm sure it's a great ride! I think the hype made me expect something different, that's all. I'm sure I'll think it's awesome when I get to go on it.


----------



## Killer Fish

Video was awesome can't wait to get there and go on it sometime when the crowds die down a bit.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> By average coaster I mean thrill level, not speaking of theme or extras. That's why I said average coaster with animatronics.
> 
> Nothing exactly groundbreaking about the track design itself.




A vertical drop mid-ride is pretty wild to me, but I don't go for Hulk or anything like that.


----------



## SG131

I'm wondering if the experience will be better or worse at night.  I'd love to ride and will probably make a day trip to universal at some point to see it, but there is no ride in the world I would wait 600 minutes for!


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> I would add 7DMT and Slinky Dog to that list - at least that has been my experience.  (and also depends on size of your group)
> 
> It's all about expectations.  If you want to ensure you get on as many attractions as you want at the times you want, and eat at as many of the places you want at the times you want as possible, then yeah, you need to do quite a bit of pre-planning.
> 
> If you are ok with not getting to everything you might want to and eating at maybe slightly off times, etc. then you can go with little to no planning.
> 
> I do think at least a little bit of planning to set up a few key things can be a big help - but definitely don't need to plan every minute of every day.  I know a few people who went for the first time and refused to do any pre-planning and then were upset that they didn't get to what they wanted, when they wanted - but they went in with the expectations they could do everything without any planning


Yes .. You can get away without planning if you already know the parks or if you do NOT want to go on those big attractions. The thing is .. that is the draw . that is why people want to go there. I never rode TSMM when there was paper Fast Passes because I never "planned ahead" -- but once FP+ came about I go on it every trip because I can plan ahead for it knowing I need to get there early or get a FP+

For me .. i don't like having to plan IF you want a big ticket ride.
Okay -- if I want to skip the line for Slinky Dog Dash (which I want to do with an impatient 6 year old and 2 year old waiting with mommy).. I need to be online right a 7am and plan my DHS day on Day 4 or beyond in order to even have a chance. Otherwise, SDD just has to be skipped, which is sad to have to essentially skip an attraction due to really high wait times. 

I can't imagine someone going there for the first time (having only experienced a Six Flags park) and thus not planning a thing, but hearing all about the excitement of Flight of Passage and Slinky Dog Dash, and leisurely walking up to the ride at about 10:00 am and going .. "WHAT? 100+ minute wait already?"No way!.. and then going to the next ride (TSM or Navi River) and go .. "wuh? 70 minute wait? No way! And then spend another 20 minutes leaving those lands and getting to next attraction . .and then all of sudden being there for an hour or two having ridden nothing and then looking around for lunch and be asked "do you have a reservation?" and then having to grumpily wait 45 minutes just to eat.
You'll have a very grumpy Dad whipping out his "I didn't pay all this money to wait in lines!"


----------



## ksromack

TheMaxRebo said:


> I would add 7DMT and Slinky Dog to that list - at least that has been my experience.  (and also depends on size of your group)
> 
> It's all about expectations.  If you want to ensure you get on as many attractions as you want at the times you want, and eat at as many of the places you want at the times you want as possible, then yeah, you need to do quite a bit of pre-planning.
> 
> If you are ok with not getting to everything you might want to and eating at maybe slightly off times, etc. then you can go with little to no planning.
> 
> I do think at least a little bit of planning to set up a few key things can be a big help - but definitely don't need to plan every minute of every day.  I know a few people who went for the first time and refused to do any pre-planning and then were upset that they didn't get to what they wanted, when they wanted - but they went in with the expectations they could do everything without any planning


I think there should be a fair balance of planning and whimsy.  At least that is what works for me and my family.  I do all the planning but plan for down time.  I wasn't always like this but the art of planning is not making your family think everything is being planned out when a lot of it really is.  There is no way an infrequent vacationer can see most everything in a week's time at WDW.  Last fall I planned a girlfriend's getaway and there were 7 of us.  More than 1/2 of the group had never been to WDW.  I really wanted to show them as much as I could without them being overwhelmed.  It was a challenge and everything fell into place perfectly.  But that really wasn't by happenstance!


TheMaxRebo said:


> oh yeah, I think it is a great addition and love that it is more of a family coaster.  and 1000000% agree it is great that it is a physical coaster with physical sets and not screens
> 
> Guess I was just expecting to be blown away based on reviews and that video didn't blow me away


I think a big part of this ride is the queue as well.


----------



## Roxyfire

ksromack said:


> *I think there should be a fair balance of planning and whimsy.  At least that is what works for me and my family.  I do all the planning but plan for down time. * I wasn't always like this but the art of planning is not making your family think everything is being planned out when a lot of it really is.  There is no way an infrequent vacationer can see most everything in a week's time at WDW.  Last fall I planned a girlfriend's getaway and there were 7 of us.  More than 1/2 of the group had never been to WDW.  I really wanted to show them as much as I could without them being overwhelmed.  It was a challenge and everything fell into place perfectly.  But that really wasn't by happenstance!


That's an important thing that a lot of people forget. Based on your group you have to prioritize and try to ignore the hype. They want to rigorously plan their morning, afternoon and night getting everything that is super popular and talked up on this website and others. 

I think it's super important with fastpasses to also have flex time. Annual passes and park hoppers make this easier but it really isn't that bad to plan one block of time and leave some others open. Sure make a dinner reservation or have something in mind. But there's a lot more stress and anxiety in thinking you must do a certain dinner or show because you planned it at 180 days. This last trip we definitely did more resort dining and decided more last minute where we wanted to go in the evenings and it worked out just fine.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...some-mix-live-returning-to-epcot-this-summer/


----------



## rteetz

Hagrid’s is at capacity for the day.


----------



## AurumPunzel

rteetz said:


> Hagrid’s is at capacity for the day.


Saw the wait time for it and I was like "that is astronomical! Way more astronomical than FoP, that's for certain"!


----------



## firefly_ris

The Hagrid coaster looks really cool, but I felt like some of the animatronics were kind of stiff in movement...? Maybe I'm off base. They probably look better in person.


----------



## splash327

rteetz said:


> Hagrid’s is at capacity for the day.



Ok started with a 10 hr wait and the park was open 12 hours right?  And it doesn't fill to capacity until almost 7pm?   I guess everyone that wanted to ride it got in line at opening, but seems kinda fishy....


----------



## Farro

firefly_ris said:


> The Hagrid coaster looks really cool, but I felt like some of the animatronics were kind of stiff in movement...? Maybe I'm off base. They probably look better in person.



I would imagine it's better in person because on video they didn't stand out as amazing...although pretty much anything is better than Disco Yeti.  

And I'm not picking on Universal, I thought Navi River Journey looked lame, even for a slow boat ride. But then I rode it and I absolutely love it. Beautiful ride.


----------



## The Pho

splash327 said:


> Ok started with a 10 hr wait and the park was open 12 hours right?  And it doesn't fill to capacity until almost 7pm?   I guess everyone that wanted to ride it got in line at opening, but seems kinda fishy....


Kind of like what happened with Slinky Dog opening day.   Line hit 8 hours early.  5 hours later it was only 4 hours long.  The next day stayed much more reasonable.


----------



## writerguyfl

splash327 said:


> Awhile back I saw him move up to the ceiling and they had a high school band on the stage that came up and they performed and then Sonny came back down.  I honestly don't remember which year it was but I thought it was really cool at the time.  Maybe they moved him up for the event and the stage got stuck.



One of my Disney jobs was working as a Host for the visiting groups that performed.  I was based at Magic Kingdom.  (The other office was at Epcot backstage between Italy and Germany.)

Whenever we got jazz bands, we hoped they were performing at Cosmic Ray's Starlight Cafe.  Aside from marching down Main Street right before a parade, that location was the theatrical, in my opinion.  Seeing the band come up from below while the group was playing their opening number was really exciting.

That said, it was a logistical nightmare to get to that location.  We'd take a bus to the parking lot behind Main Street (on the Tomorrowland side) and access the tunnels via elevator.  Everything except chairs and music stands had to be brought in via hand trucks/dollies.  That meant amps and a full drum set had to be wheeled through the tunnels.

Finally, we had to make sure the kids didn't do anything stupid while the stage was rising.  At least when I was there, that meant having a stage tech on the lift to make sure no one got hurt.


----------



## MissGina5

TheMaxRebo said:


> oh yeah, I think it is a great addition and love that it is more of a family coaster.  and 1000000% agree it is great that it is a physical coaster with physical sets and not screens
> 
> Guess I was just expecting to be blown away based on reviews and that video didn't blow me away


I feel like we have to give it high praise if it deserves it more vocally so that Universal sees the benefit of having more physical set rides.


----------



## Mrs. W

rteetz said:


> For those that don't want to wait 10 hours



Loved every second of that. 

Are there any rumblings about plans for this to come to Universal Studios - Hollywood at some point? I know Hollywood is totally strapped for space, but I’d just love to see this there.


----------



## rteetz

Mrs. W said:


> Loved every second of that.
> 
> Are there any rumblings about plans for this to come to Universal Studios - Hollywood at some point? I know Hollywood is totally strapped for space, but I’d just love to see this there.


I haven't seen anything. Right now their focus is on the new Jurassic World attraction and then Nintendo.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Uh-oh ... I can't even imagine waiting 9 hours and then NOT getting to ride


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Uh-oh ... I can't even imagine waiting 9 hours and then NOT getting to ride


It appears it did reopen though.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> It appears it did reopen though.



Yeah, but they just announced another delay ... Long day for some folks


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, but they just announced another delay ... Long day for some folks


Wait...But didn't Millennium Falcon: Smuggler's Run open without any issues? 

Looks like Disney handled their opening for a new land much better than Universal did for a new ride. Yes, I know the real test is June 24th for Disneyland and who knows what it will be like Opening Day at WDW. However, waiting 10+ hours and not having the opportunity to ride would seem like a much bigger PR nightmare.


----------



## OSUZorba

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Wait...But didn't Millennium Falcon: Smuggler's Run open without any issues?
> 
> Looks like Disney handled their opening for a new land much better than Universal did for a new ride. Yes, I know the real test is June 24th for Disneyland and who knows what it will be like Opening Day at WDW. However, waiting 10+ hours and not having the opportunity to ride would seem like a much bigger PR nightmare.


There were a lot of issues with FOP when it opened. SW:GE also opened minus it's main ride.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

OSUZorba said:


> There were a lot of issues with FOP when it opened. SW:GE also opened minus it's main ride.


Minus it’s main ride? Yes Disney has said that Rise of the Resistance is going to be the biggest attraction they have ever built. However, SW:GE isn’t going to be like Pandora with one premium ride and one ride that is “ok” at best. Millennium Falcon: Smugglers Run is actually a really great attraction and I personally think it could stand on its own.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Wait...But didn't Millennium Falcon: Smuggler's Run open without any issues?
> 
> Looks like Disney handled their opening for a new land much better than Universal did for a new ride. Yes, I know the real test is June 24th for Disneyland and who knows what it will be like Opening Day at WDW. However, waiting 10+ hours and not having the opportunity to ride would seem like a much bigger PR nightmare.



Clearly the reservation system worked at Disney for that opening but this was also just one ride not an entire land

Also, the old ride was torn down and new one out up in less than 2 year - or what Disney calls "the timeline for a parking garage if we push it" - so not surprised there are a few hiccups

Also illustrates a reason why perhaps Disney didn't push to get Rise of the Resistance open on day one if there were some technical challenges - be even worse if there were the reservation windows and then the main ride (or at least co-main) isn't working .... Rather have not everything - but what is open be in top shape and working nearly flawlessly than those potential issues


----------



## MommaBerd

I think there is PR benefit in the Hagrid coaster lines from yesterday...among other things, it gets media attention/free marketing; it builds fan excitement and feelings of exclusivity. The people who stand in those long lines get to wear it like a badge of honor.  From an outsider perspective, someone who knows very little of the Star Wars or HP IPs, it would appear that HP is “much more popular” than Star Wars. And, psychology tells us that the more time/emotion we invest in something, the more positive our opinion will be of it. No one wants to say “I waited 10 hours for something that was no fun.”


----------



## OSUZorba

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Minus it’s main ride? Yes Disney has said that Rise of the Resistance is going to be the biggest attraction they have ever built. However, SW:GE isn’t going to be like Pandora with one premium ride and one ride that is “ok” at best. Millennium Falcon: Smugglers Run is actually a really great attraction and I personally think it could stand on its own.


You were implying that Disney doesn't have start up issues which is just false. I think SDD also went down a some opening day/week.


----------



## Firebird060

The thing is Slinky Dog also isnt a new ride system, so I think they prob did less testing and had less requirements then smugglers run will.

Yes Disney has other trackless rides but this is the first multi story and largest trackless ride system they have ever done, I am sure this makes it a completely different beasts then other trackless systems


----------



## skier_pete

MommaBerd said:


> I think there is PR benefit in the Hagrid coaster lines from yesterday...among other things, it gets media attention/free marketing; it builds fan excitement and feelings of exclusivity. The people who stand in those long lines get to wear it like a badge of honor.  From an outsider perspective, someone who knows very little of the Star Wars or HP IPs, it would appear that HP is “much more popular” than Star Wars. And, psychology tells us that the more time/emotion we invest in something, the more positive our opinion will be of it. No one wants to say “I waited 10 hours for something that was no fun.”



PR benefit maybe...but most effective at keeping people away. A lot of responses I've seen is "Forget that!" A few of my friends in Florida even said they are going to stay away for a few months.


----------



## Firebird060

So Universal knew this was going to happen, they wanted it to happen on day one, thats why the virtual queue was only a day 2 thing, I mean they even had Warwick Davis there for the opening, in saying that Universal needed some sort of hype to try and maintain park numbers in the immediate future once SWGE opens.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

OSUZorba said:


> You were implying that Disney doesn't have start up issues which is just false. I think SDD also went down a some opening day/week.


Uh...Where in my post did I say "Disney doesn't have start up issues?"

*"Wait...But didn't Millennium Falcon: Smuggler's Run open without any issues?

Looks like Disney handled their opening for a new land much better than Universal did for a new ride. Yes, I know the real test is June 24th for Disneyland and who knows what it will be like Opening Day at WDW. However, waiting 10+ hours and not having the opportunity to ride would seem like a much bigger PR nightmare."*

I know Disney has start up issues...Rivers of Light, Cars Land, Test Track, Frozen Ever After, etc. I was implying that this opening has seemed to go without any major issue. I haven't heard of Smugglers Run going down. If it has, part of the attraction has closed and they have kept the other side open. Sorta how Flight of Passage works. I can only know of one time where Flight of Passage wasn't open (but Na'vi River Journey wasn't as well). That was when lightning hit the building in the middle of the night and they had to make sure the entire show building was safe. How do i know this? Because I waited outside Flight of Passage for 4 hours for it to open.

There are always going to be issues outside of peoples and Disney's control.

I don't know if SDD really had opening week issues because I was there as well. It closed a few times due to rain which is what happened to Hagrid's yesterday.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Galaxy’s Edge Has Setup For Colin Trevorrow’s Cancelled Star Wars 9

Former Star Wars 9 (now officially titled The Rise of Skywalker) helmer Colin Trevorrow reveals that Galaxy's Edge features a TIE Fighter from his scrapped film.

https://screenrant.com/galaxys-edge-colin-trevorrow-star-wars-9-tie-fighter/


----------



## atricks

Hagrid isn't using the virtual line today (The sheer numbers of people that showed up kind of killed that idea), and the line is back to the front of the park.   They may push back the virtual line a few days until this settles down, the response is still much larger than Universal even expected.   Many who make  a special trip for Star Wars will also probably come see this while down here.  In fact they may have to if DHS has capacity problems.   I expect the lines for the Hagrid ride will remain huge the remainder of the year.

Personally I think it's better than Everest.


----------



## mikeamizzle

Universal did not get any positive media with their 10 hour line yesterday.  That is failure of operations.

The notion that all press is good press is nonsense.

EDIT:

Heres the link to the Collider interview with Treverrow referenced above, they did the effort so I figure give them the clicks.

Exclusive: Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge Has Something from Colin Trevorrow’s Version of ‘Episode IX’


----------



## larry47591

mikeamizzle said:


> Universal did not get any positive media with their 10 hour line yesterday.  That is failure of operations.
> 
> The notion that all press is good press is nonsense.


Not sure what bad press you saw. I didn’t really see any only the normal list of things you could do with your 10 hours instead of waiting in line. I don’t consider that bad press.


----------



## mikeamizzle

The major network's news and cable reports on it yesterday and this morning? I'm talking about mainstream press, not theme park insider/niche media.

Anecdotally, saw two more stories referencing the 10 hour line for one attraction one two local news networks in Connecticut this morning.


----------



## larry47591

mikeamizzle said:


> The major network's news and cable reports on it yesterday and this morning? I'm talking about mainstream press, not theme park insider/niche media.
> 
> Anecdotally, saw two more stories referencing the 10 hour line for one attraction one two local news networks in Connecticut this morning.


But just saying it’s 10 hours how is that negative. Now if they say it’s 10 hours and thes rides not good. Ok. But just that the wait is 10 hours makes me think ok in a couple months I should get down there


----------



## mikeamizzle

Most of the reports I saw on tv weren't interested/didn't mention the quality of the ride at all.

The story was the line and whether or not Hagrid's was any good didn't come up, even on a CNBC report (same parent company obviously).

That is why, it took the attention away from the actual ride and made the story the miserable line.  And they won't be doing another story on all these networks in a couple days about the implementation of a virtual queue or a ride review because that is not mainstream news. Universal missed there chance to market the ride  itself on day 1. (my take anyway, back to news)


----------



## atricks

mikeamizzle said:


> Universal did not get any positive media with their 10 hour line yesterday.  That is failure of operations.
> 
> The notion that all press is good press is nonsense.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Heres the link to the Collider interview with Treverrow referenced above, they did the effort so I figure give them the clicks.
> 
> Exclusive: Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge Has Something from Colin Trevorrow’s Version of ‘Episode IX’



Have to disagree strongly, they were being very accommodating to those waiting, including entertainment and handing out water, etc.   That many people just showed up.   I suspect Star Wars will be similar (if not worse) without the reservation system.    The friend of mine in line said they handled it pretty well and kept them updated.


----------



## JaxDad

Going back to Air Jordans, early iPhones, etc, just reporting that people were willing to wait 10 hours for something is positive spin.


----------



## scrappinginontario

A line is 10 hours long because people were willing to wait that long.  Nobody was being forced to get into the line.  They were choosing to get in line because it was worth it to them.


----------



## Firebird060

atricks said:


> Hagrid isn't using the virtual line today (The sheer numbers of people that showed up kind of killed that idea), and the line is back to the front of the park.   They may push back the virtual line a few days until this settles down, the response is still much larger than Universal even expected.   Many who make  a special trip for Star Wars will also probably come see this while down here.  In fact they may have to if DHS has capacity problems.   I expect the lines for the Hagrid ride will remain huge the remainder of the year.
> 
> Personally I think it's better than Everest.




SO i agree with you that, most of us on this board who post regularly would prob go to Universal while going to Star Wars Galaxies edge but I do not think your average Disney nut is the same as perhaps your average American or Canadian family who is going to Disney for the first time especially to see star wars galaxies edge or is going for a once in 5 or once in 10 year experience and they had to skrimp and save for the trip.  This board does have a good number of people who are at least well off enough financially that throwing in a couple grand more to go to Universal isnt a big deal.   Yet if your one of those families who arent able to afford that, and you have only one week of vacation post Galaxies edge  and could only afford Disney or Universal, then there is a competition for those dollars,  thats why theme park attendance numbers are so different. If everyone who goes to Disney could also afford to go to Universal at the same time, then they would have about the same market share.  We know this isnt the case, we also know that before Universal started with the Harry Potter themed areas, they didnt see much growth in the market share they had.  I see the Hagrids coaster as Universals attempt to maintain or at least not lose as much of the market share they have due to the release of the highly anticipated opening of Galaxies Edge.  Now what I do expect is that alot of the more local people to the theme parks who are able to go perhaps multiple times a year and without much planning, those people will be better off waiting until after Galaxies edge to ride Hagrids with alot lower wait times.  I figure by October we can see if I am right about this.  Right now Hagrids is new and exciting and isnt competing with any new thing in Orlando,  lets see where we are once Galaxies Edge is open with both rides.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*REVIEWS*

So, not sure how much stock everyone puts in Rotten Tomatoes nowadays, but based on 82 reviews, Toy Story 4 is certified 100% Fresh


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139553683786649600


----------



## rteetz

*News

Treat Dad to Something Special From Disney Springs on Father’s Day*


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Ana Ortiz Cast in Disney+ Series, “Love, Simon”


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Mickey’s Disco Night Coming to San Diego Comic Con


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Alyson Hannigan, Ben Schwartz Join Cast of Disney+ Film “Flora & Ulysses”


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Toy Story 4-Inspired Offerings Now Available at Disney Springs


----------



## OSUZorba

scrappinginontario said:


> A line is 10 hours long because people were willing to wait that long.  Nobody was being forced to get into the line.  They were choosing to get in line because it was worth it to them.


Yeah, I think it is a good way to build hype. "If people are willing to wait 10 hours, it must be pretty amazing."

What's bad is what happened with TSL. 6 hour line to get in the day it opened, a week later no line to get in, and every attraction had a shorter wait than the top attractions at MK and AK, sometimes less than ToT and RnRC in the same park.


----------



## ELLH

OSUZorba said:


> Yeah, I think it is a good way to build hype. If people are willing to wait 10 hours, the desire to ride it must be pretty amazing.



Fixed.

IOW, I don't think you can make the determination that a ride is amazing based on initial wait times.  That comes down to interest and desire to ride rather than the ride quality itself.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*REVIEW*

Guardians of the Galaxy themed food and drink at Liberty Inn & Fife and Drum


http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/guardians-of-the-galaxy-themed-food-and-drink-at-liberty-inn-review/


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *REVIEW*
> 
> Guardians of the Galaxy themed food and drink at Liberty Inn & Fife and Drum
> 
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/guardians-of-the-galaxy-themed-food-and-drink-at-liberty-inn-review/


I am intrigued by the fries.


----------



## sherlockmiles

TheMaxRebo said:


> *REVIEW*
> Guardians of the Galaxy themed food and drink at Liberty Inn & Fife and Drum
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/guardians-of-the-galaxy-themed-food-and-drink-at-liberty-inn-review/



We have to remember to stop by there and get some Rocket Fuel!!  Hope they're still serving it during F&W.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I am intrigued by the fries.



sounds pretty good and like a good size portion - definitely something to share .... They say it is a sweet bbq which can be hit or miss for me 

Still thrown off by the moldy looking bun on that bbq sandwich though


----------



## ksromack

TheMaxRebo said:


> *REVIEW*
> 
> Guardians of the Galaxy themed food and drink at Liberty Inn & Fife and Drum
> 
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/guardians-of-the-galaxy-themed-food-and-drink-at-liberty-inn-review/





TheMaxRebo said:


> sounds pretty good and like a good size portion - definitely something to share .... They say it is a sweet bbq which can be hit or miss for me
> 
> Still thrown off by the moldy looking bun on that bbq sandwich though


The fries look great...and that rootbeer float thingies definitely is intriguing....the adult version, that is


----------



## rteetz

*News

Today in Disney History: Disneyland-Alweg Monorail, Matterhorn Bobsleds and Submarine Voyage Opened at Disneyland Park in 1959*


----------



## rteetz

*News

runDisney Medal Reveal: 2019 Disneyland Paris Run Weekend*


----------



## rteetz

*News

2020 Dates Announced for the 16th Annual Festival Disney Competition*


----------



## OSUZorba

ELLH said:


> Fixed.
> 
> IOW, I don't think you can make the determination that a ride is amazing based on initial wait times.  That comes down to interest and desire to ride rather than the ride quality itself.


I agree, that line was supposed to be in quotes, as in what random joe-public would think. "Wow, that must be an amazing ride if people are willing to wait that long" or at least "Wow, a lot of people must think that is going to be an amazing ride."

Either way it builds interest and hype.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> I am intrigued by the fries.



I'm always intrigued by fries.


----------



## mikepizzo

TheMaxRebo said:


> *REVIEW*
> 
> Guardians of the Galaxy themed food and drink at Liberty Inn & Fife and Drum
> 
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/guardians-of-the-galaxy-themed-food-and-drink-at-liberty-inn-review/



Sorry, but there is no story-line that anyone can create that would get me to buy into the fact that Guardians belongs in World Showcase.


----------



## scrappinginontario

While this isn't new news as it was announced a little over a month ago, Peyton Elizabeth Lee to Star in Original Movie “Secret Society of Second Born Royals” for Disney+' I can confirm it's in the filming stage as we've been see trailers at a few locations around our city this week and it's this that they are filming.  Kinda cool!

My daughter will be pretty excited that one of her Disney Channel stars is here in town!


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> I am intrigued by the fries.



I think you mean _indigestion_


----------



## SaharanTea

Judging by today's July park hours update (or lack thereof), Disney continues to expect light summer crowds.

I'm torn, I like they idea of light crowds, but I also want to see Pandora in the full dark.  A 9:00 pm AK close seems unnatural now.


----------



## RunningPrince

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> runDisney Medal Reveal: 2019 Disneyland Paris Run Weekend*



Video from runDisney Paris showing medal creation process, more detailed look at the medals (and shirts/pins in background).


----------



## NoTime42

mikepizzo said:


> Sorry, but there is no story-line that anyone can create that would get me to buy into the fact that Guardians belongs in World Showcase.


Yeah, but most of the unfortunate items served at Liberty Inn didn’t belong in World Showcase, either.


----------



## Capang

SaharanTea said:


> Judging by today's July park hours update (or lack thereof), Disney continues to expect light summer crowds.
> 
> I'm torn, I like they idea of light crowds, but I also want to see Pandora in the full dark.  A 9:00 pm AK close seems unnatural now.



For the dates we have mid-July closings went from 9pm to 10 PM for AK. Did they change to earlier for some dates?


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

Firebird060 said:


> Just wait until after Galaxies Edge is open at Hollywood Studios and then go to Universal, I want to see how the hype changes rides times over at Universal for that opening week


I dunno...I don't remember Disney ever having 10 hour waits for ANY new rides.  I honestly don't think SWGE will either.  Universal continues to kill it with this Potter stuff.


----------



## dm1996

OnSpaceshipEarth said:


> I dunno...I don't remember Disney ever having 10 hour waits for ANY new rides.  I honestly don't think SWGE will either.  Universal continues to kill it with this Potter stuff.


Opening day for FOP was around 10 hours, it just wasn’t reported accurately. There was a six hour wait to get on the ride plus a four hour wait to get in the land. I guess not everyone in line to get in the land was going directly to the FOP line, but you get the idea.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OnSpaceshipEarth said:


> I dunno...I don't remember Disney ever having 10 hour waits for ANY new rides.  I honestly don't think SWGE will either.  Universal continues to kill it with this Potter stuff.





dm1996 said:


> Opening day for FOP was around 10 hours, it just wasn’t reported accurately. There was a six hour wait to get on the ride plus a four hour wait to get in the land. I guess not everyone in line to get in the land was going directly to the FOP line, but you get the idea.



Slinky dog was close too on opening day as it was 4-5 hours to get into the land and then about the same for the ride once you got in


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Personally new lands are different than new rides. People may have no intention of riding rides in a new land but want to check it out thus they wait in line just like when Hogsmeade and Diagon Alley opened up.

However we're talking about a ride added to an existing land. There was no wait to enter Hogmeade as far as I know.

I think the more apt comparison will be when Tron or Guardians opens up. Those will be 2 very anticipated rides added to long existing areas rather than new lands built that people want to check out.


----------



## MommaBerd

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Personally new lands are different than new rides. People may have no intention of riding rides in a new land but want to check it out thus they wait in line just like when Hogsmeade and Diagon Alley opened up.
> 
> However we're talking about a ride added to an existing land. There was no wait to enter Hogmeade as far as I know.
> 
> I think the more apt comparison will be when Tron or Guardians opens up. Those will be 2 very anticipated rides added to long existing areas rather than new lands built that people want to check out.



Although, I don’t think they have quite the IP draw that HP does. 

Also (and this is a general comment, not specific to you) - just a fair warning/reminder  re: Tron. It IS really fun, but it is *very* short. Hagrid’s impressed me with how long the experience time is. 

I am not a huge HP fan; I never have had a desire to go to Universal. But this coaster definitely piques my interest because of its uniqueness. It’s no FoP, but it looks very fun!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

MommaBerd said:


> Although, I don’t think they have quite the IP draw that HP does.
> 
> Also (and this is a general comment, not specific to you) - just a fair warning/reminder  re: Tron. It IS really fun, but it is *very* short. Hagrid’s impressed me with how long the experience time is.
> 
> I am not a huge HP fan; I never have had a desire to go to Universal. But this coaster definitely piques my interest because of its uniqueness. It’s no FoP, but it looks very fun!


Oh for sure. I wasn't saying it had the IP draw that wasn't what I was meaning. I'm saying they (Tron and Guardians) are two highly anticipated rides in existing lands.

TSL, SWGE, and Pandora are all new lands so to me not necessarily a tit for tat comparison with Hagrid's which is a new coaster (yes a replacement one but still new) in a land that's been opened up for 9 years at this point. Also with TSL the only way to ride Toy Story Mania was to go through the land. 

And for me personally I couldn't ride Dragon Challenge but I'm thinking I might be able to ride Hagrid's (still might need to see it in person though lol).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Oh for sure. I wasn't saying it had the IP draw that wasn't what I was meaning. I'm saying they (Tron and Guardians) are two highly anticipated rides in existing lands.
> 
> TSL, SWGE, and Pandora are all new lands so to me not necessarily a tit for tat comparison with Hagrid's which is a new coaster (yes a replacement one but still new) in a land that's been opened up for 9 years at this point. Also with TSL the only way to ride Toy Story Mania was to go through the land.
> 
> And for me personally I couldn't ride Dragon Challenge but I'm thinking I might be able to ride Hagrid's (still might need to see it in person though lol).



I think those are great examples of comparable ones.  Plus they are also rollercoasters and there is a sub group of themepark fans that are rollercoaster enthusiasts that will come out for a new coaster even if not interested in the IP


----------



## dm1996

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Personally new lands are different than new rides. People may have no intention of riding rides in a new land but want to check it out thus they wait in line just like when Hogsmeade and Diagon Alley


I agree it’s not the best comparison, but I think if FOP had opened by itself, Disney could’ve snaked a 10 hour line through AK. Don’t forget, there was also a 4-5 hour wait for Navi, an hour wait at the shop and an hour wait at the qs restaurant. Plus, I think roller coasters get a larger audience in general when they open.


----------



## Farro

MommaBerd said:


> Although, I don’t think they have quite the IP draw that HP does.
> 
> Also (and this is a general comment, not specific to you) - just a fair warning/reminder  re: Tron. It IS really fun, but it is *very* short. Hagrid’s impressed me with how long the experience time is.
> 
> I am not a huge HP fan; I never have had a desire to go to Universal. But this coaster definitely piques my interest because of its uniqueness. It’s no FoP, but it looks very fun!




I agree the coaster ride itself looks fun, lots of twists/turns, decent speed and a nice long ride, which is very appealing. Not super thrilling, but still fun.

But I think the animatronics look just average and the ride isn't enhanced by having them. Animatronic aspect, I think Mine Train (way too short a ride) blows those right out of the water. Heck, Spaceship Earth blows those out of the water.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Farro said:


> I agree the coaster ride itself looks fun, lots of twists/turns, decent speed and a nice long ride, which is very appealing. Not super thrilling, but still fun.
> 
> But I think the animatronics look just average and the ride isn't enhanced by having them. Animatronic aspect, I think Mine Train (way too short a ride) blows those right out of the water. Heck, Spaceship Earth blows those out of the water.


I count my blessings that there are animatronics to begin with   rather than straight up screens. That makes it an automatic addition because at least that part of the ride won't trigger my motion sickness (it's other parts of the ride that might). In all honesty I think Universal was trying to be a bit more universal (and I know corny). By that I mean they have some thrill elements, they have a coaster, they don't have reliance on screens so that helps both motion sickness and screen fatigue for folks, and they did put in quite a lot of detail into the surroundings of the coaster so it's not _just_ a coaster.

With 7DMT (which I myself enjoy quite a bit other than I agree too short) it's a bit hard to see inside the cottage at the end and your ability to soak it in can depend on how long you are at that point and what part of the ride (front, middle, back) you are in. For me that cottage scene at the end doesn't really add much to it because of the above.

It's fun though to hear how each person views things. Honestly my husband will just like the coaster aspect. He may not even care so much about animatronics whereas me I'll care lol.


----------



## Farro

So now I'm just sitting on my couch and watching ride videos instead of being a productive member of society and OH MY GOD I CAN'T WAIT FOR REMY'S RATATOUILLE ADVENTURE!!!

I had no idea what this ride was really like, it looks awesome.

Please, please, please be open by May 2020.


----------



## OKW Lover

Farro said:


> So now I'm just sitting on my couch and watching ride videos instead of being a productive member of society and OH MY GOD I CAN'T WAIT FOR REMY'S RATATOUILLE ADVENTURE!!!
> 
> I had no idea what this ride was really like, it looks awesome.
> 
> Please, please, please be open by May 2020.


We were fortunate to ride it in DL Paris a couple of years ago.  Yes, it really is an awesome ride.  The ride technology is unlike any others before.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Happy 25th Anniversary to The Lion King!


----------



## saskdw

Farro said:


> I agree the coaster ride itself looks fun, lots of twists/turns, decent speed and a nice long ride, which is very appealing. Not super thrilling, but still fun.
> 
> But I think the animatronics look just average and the ride isn't enhanced by having them. Animatronic aspect, I think Mine Train (way too short a ride) blows those right out of the water. Heck, Spaceship Earth blows those out of the water.



I agree with your assessment of the ride. I'll have to see it in person before I agree or disagree with the animatronics.


----------



## umichigan10

I will say I’ve been here since Tuesday and the crowds haven’t been bad. I’ve been several times this time of year and it’s been a lot worse in the past this week in June. I’m certainly not complaining 


SaharanTea said:


> Judging by today's July park hours update (or lack thereof), Disney continues to expect light summer crowds.
> 
> I'm torn, I like they idea of light crowds, but I also want to see Pandora in the full dark.  A 9:00 pm AK close seems unnatural now.


----------



## mtfd89

umichigan10 said:


> I will say I’ve been here since Tuesday and the crowds haven’t been bad. I’ve been several times this time of year and it’s been a lot worse in the past this week in June. I’m certainly not complaining


I was at Magic Kingdom all day today and pretty light. Although all three mountains were down at one point. So I went to see Trump.


----------



## umichigan10

mtfd89 said:


> I was at Magic Kingdom all day today and pretty light. Although all three mountains were down at one point. So I went to see Trump.


To me only MK has seemed really crowded. Putting it this way, i did everything in toy story land at least twice, and midway mania 3 times. Also was able to do tower of terror 3 times despite the renovations including a “90 minute wait” that in actuality was 20 from line entrance to elevator boarding. 

Really, the only out of control things crowd wise I’ve seen have been mine train, space mountain, test track, slinky, and the avatar rides. Everything else has been a reasonable actual wait or has had fastpass availability with persistent refreshing


----------



## osully

TheMaxRebo said:


> *REVIEWS*
> 
> So, not sure how much stock everyone puts in Rotten Tomatoes nowadays, but based on 82 reviews, Toy Story 4 is certified 100% Fresh
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139553683786649600



I trust them a lot. The thing to remember though is it's not saying the movie is 100% good. It's saying that 100% of critics gave the movie a favourable review. 

I'm still not excited to see all the crass new characters though  Maybe Duck and Bunny are only in 5 minutres of the movie? *fingers crossed*

And yes I know Toy Story adds new characters every movie. I loved Jesie. I loved Lotso. These ones just don't sit with me right.


----------



## Farro

osully said:


> I trust them a lot. The thing to remember though is it's not saying the movie is 100% good. It's saying that 100% of critics gave the movie a favourable review.
> 
> I'm still not excited to see all the crass new characters though  Maybe Duck and Bunny are only in 5 minutres of the movie? *fingers crossed*
> 
> And yes I know Toy Story adds new characters every movie. I loved Jesie. I loved Lotso. These ones just don't sit with me right.



Duke Caboom is the whole reason I will bother watching this movie.


----------



## osully

Farro said:


> Duke Caboom is the whole reason I will bother watching this movie.



LOL for me I am already knowing I will cringe at that so hard.


----------



## Farro

osully said:


> LOL for me I am already knowing I will cringe at that so hard.



Cringe at Keanu? I'm at a loss for words. Keanu makes everything better.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Toy Story 4 themed treats available at Disney Springs ahead of movie premiere

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...at-disney-springs-ahead-of-film-debut-friday/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Happy Father's Day or all the fathers and father-figures out there!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Aladdin continues to perform well - up to $263 domestically and $725 globally 


https://411mania.com/movies/411-box...lack-international-soft-1-dark-phoenix-falls/


----------



## Clockwork

osully said:


> I trust them a lot. The thing to remember though is it's not saying the movie is 100% good. It's saying that 100% of critics gave the movie a favourable review.
> 
> I'm still not excited to see all the crass new characters though  Maybe Duck and Bunny are only in 5 minutres of the movie? *fingers crossed*
> 
> And yes I know Toy Story adds new characters every movie. I loved Jesie. I loved Lotso. These ones just don't sit with me right.


Duck and Bunny are in about half the movie they are really funny, Duke is in about 1/4 of the movie and is one of the best parts of the movie. The critics aren’t wrong it’s a great movie I’d put it as my second favorite Toy Story behind 2 and probably the best thing Pixar has done since Wall-E. The only thing I didn’t like was there wasn’t a short before the film.


----------



## splash327

MommaBerd said:


> Although, I don’t think they have quite the IP draw that HP does.
> 
> Also (and this is a general comment, not specific to you) - just a fair warning/reminder  re: Tron. It IS really fun, but it is *very* short. Hagrid’s impressed me with how long the experience time is.
> 
> I am not a huge HP fan; I never have had a desire to go to Universal. But this coaster definitely piques my interest because of its uniqueness. It’s no FoP, but it looks very fun!



I've seen reports that they have yet to run with all the trains and have gone down for weather a good amount (out of Universal's control).  The lack of ability to run  all the trains seems like they either rushed it or want a long line.   You'd never see six flags or cedar fair having a roller coster open that they can run at full capacity on the first day.


----------



## skier_pete

splash327 said:


> I've seen reports that they have yet to run with all the trains and have gone down for weather a good amount (out of Universal's control).  The lack of ability to run  all the trains seems like they either rushed it or want a long line.   You'd never see six flags or cedar fair having a roller coster open that they can run at full capacity on the first day.



Yes, I don't really see 10 hour waits as a point of pride. 10 hour waits is more showing problematic ride operation. It's also should be a bit embarssing when you announce you are going to have a virtual queue and then make people stand in line for 10 hours as essentially a PR move. How can you not get a virtual queue to work? They have others at F&F and Jimmy Fallon, don't they? I just think Universal is given praise too quickly and criticism too thinly.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

splash327 said:


> I've seen reports that they have yet to run with all the trains and have gone down for weather a good amount (out of Universal's control).  The lack of ability to run  all the trains seems like they either rushed it or want a long line.   You'd never see six flags or cedar fair having a roller coster open that they can run at full capacity on the first day.





********** said:


> Yes, I don't really see 10 hour waits as a point of pride. 10 hour waits is more showing problematic ride operation. It's also should be a bit embarssing when you announce you are going to have a virtual queue and then make people stand in line for 10 hours as essentially a PR move. How can you not get a virtual queue to work? They have others at F&F and Jimmy Fallon, don't they? I just think Universal is given praise too quickly and criticism too thinly.



I've seen a lot of sentiments on line that the ride is amazing, worth the wait, etc. - BUT Universal should have opened this as a technical rehersal (as they have done with lots of other rides when they open) indicating that there might be more downtime, etc.

I think that would have been a bit more honest as while the ride is functional it clearly isn't in 100% full-on operational mode on day 1


----------



## OSUZorba

splash327 said:


> I've seen reports that they have yet to run with all the trains and have gone down for weather a good amount (out of Universal's control).  The lack of ability to run  all the trains seems like they either rushed it or want a long line.   You'd never see six flags or cedar fair having a roller coster open that they can run at full capacity on the first day.


Cedar Fair and Six Flags have both opened coasters with day one issues, they've also opened many operating at full capacity day one. 

When Diamondback opened at Kings Island, I was told the line was 4 hours long when I got in it, it was actually only 1:45 because it blew away it's capacity estimates on day one. Mr. Freeze and Top Thrill Dragster are two highly anticipated rides that opened with many issues, though, off the top of my head.

Six Flags also routinely operates without all trains to build a line.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Mentioned on here before that Disney was launching that Global Lion Recovery Fund - just announced is a limited edition Simba and Nala plush, $5 from each sale will go to this fund

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...lion-recovery-fund-with-nala-and-simba-plush/


----------



## OSUZorba

Rumor:

Country Bears being reskinned to Toy Story.


----------



## SaintsManiac

OSUZorba said:


> Rumor:
> 
> Country Bears being reskinned to Toy Story.




I just saw that and I am disgusted!!!!


----------



## IloveDisney77

I see that the site "who must not be named" is reporting a rumor that the Country Bear Jamboree is to be closed.  We typically do it every trip and would be appalled/disgusted if it in fact is closed.  Greed wins out over a Disney Classic...shocking I know (said tongue firmly in cheek).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Farewell Illuminations merchandise now on sale:  Fully listing with prices:

http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/farew...ions-of-earth-merchandise-available-at-epcot/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

IloveDisney77 said:


> I see that the site "who must not be named" is reporting a rumor that the Country Bear Jamboree is to be closed.  We typically do it every trip and would be appalled/disgusted if it in fact is closed.  Greed wins out over a Disney Classic...shocking I know (said tongue firmly in cheek).



So I saw the report too, and am equally not happy about it ... guess I dont' see how this connects to "greed" though (unless you think they are going to sell dessert parties or something for it).  I totally get they thought of not wanting classics replaced just b/c they might not have the highest usage of all attractions and can understand the "why does everything need to have IP?" - but don't see the specific connection to "greed" here


----------



## SaintsManiac

I do love Toy Story so much, but they have an ENTIRE LAND. Leave the Bears alone!!


----------



## IloveDisney77

Greed as this ties into a current, well used IP, that results in even more sales for merchandise whereas sales of Country Bear merchandise I'd think is pretty low.


----------



## YesterDark

One day Toy Story will be a classic, old and quaint. And the world turns.

The first Toy Story is 24? years old now. It's not even current IP, its generational IP now.


----------



## umichigan10

IloveDisney77 said:


> I see that the site "who must not be named" is reporting a rumor that the Country Bear Jamboree is to be closed.  We typically do it every trip and would be appalled/disgusted if it in fact is closed.  Greed wins out over a Disney Classic...shocking I know (said tongue firmly in cheek).


Given who the source is here, I’m taking this at as much face value as a bus driver rumor. If a more reputable source picks it up I’ll be concerned


----------



## TheMaxRebo

IloveDisney77 said:


> Greed as this ties into a current, well used IP, that results in even more sales for merchandise whereas sales of Country Bear merchandise I'd think is pretty low.



not sure how low - it does have a pretty passionate fan base (if not huge) and how much more Toy Story Merch would they sell by spending money on this overlay vs just having more Toy Story Merch available without the overlay?   Seems more like spending money to attract more people to an attraction with generally pretty low attendance - vs like an upsell or charging for something that used to be free strikes me more as "greed"


----------



## sachilles

Not buying the country bears rumor. Makes zero thematic sense in that area.


----------



## The Pho

sachilles said:


> Not buying the country bears rumor. Makes zero thematic sense in that area.


I don’t believe it from that source either, but poor thematic decisions haven’t stopped them before.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Tom Bricker posted about this rumor, which is the only reason I knew about it. Here's his take:

https://www.disneytouristblog.com/disney-world-rumors-brazil-epcot-country-bear-jamboree-closing/


----------



## bearybubba

My husband and I would be crushed if the Country Bears went away. We do this attraction every visit and it was my mother-in-law's favorite thing. She's gone now and we always remember her fondly while singing along with the bears!


----------



## Mal6586

I'll premise my comments by saying, I don't have anything against the Country Bears necessarily, but that attraction was a one and done for me. While the current rumor might not be true, the fact of the matter is, if there aren't butts in the seats, at some point, Disney is going to make the call to redo, retheme, or revamp it. That is prime real estate in Magic Kingdom that isn't being used to its capacity. There's just no getting around that. It's not to slight a classic, it's just a logical change to make. It will be the same when they inevitably do something to the Carousel of Progress, which I love, but I recognize that the theater is not even half full every single time I sit through it.


----------



## Farro

I am ambivalent if Country Bears stays or goes as I can't recall ever watching it. 

But I understand people's sadness, it's how I would feel if Living With The Land leaves.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 

http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/epcot...am-lanes-leave-a-legacy-latest-look-and-more/*


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mal6586 said:


> I'll premise my comments by saying, I don't have anything against the Country Bears necessarily, but that attraction was a one and done for me. While the current rumor might not be true, the fact of the matter is, if there aren't butts in the seats, at some point, Disney is going to make the call to redo, retheme, or revamp it. That is prime real estate in Magic Kingdom that isn't being used to its capacity. There's just no getting around that. It's not to slight a classic, it's just a logical change to make. It will be the same when they inevitably do something to the Carousel of Progress, which I love, but I recognize that the theater is not even half full every single time I sit through it.



I do think there are some attractions that are basically historical/heritage sites at this point - with Carousel of Progress and the Tiki Room at Disneyland being key ones.  The Country Bears is borderline to me for that.  So I hope they stay just for historical reasons (even if not in their current location but move to more of a "museum" type setting, that is fine)

But I do agree with you that we can't be surprised if they are going to change something that doesn't get a lot of visitors - same thing with like Universe of Energy - even if some people loved it, it doesn't make sense to leave it as is if it is 1/2 empty most of the time


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

PIXAR Easter Eggs in Toy Story Land Google Street View

I love stuff like this!

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...-view-of-toy-story-land-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## Phicinfan

YesterDark said:


> One day Toy Story will be a classic, old and quaint. And the world turns.
> 
> The first Toy Story is 24? years old now. It's not even current IP, its generational IP now.


With due respect please tell me how current time toys fits into Frontier land?  It doesn't.  You could maybe stretch it to focus on Woody's round up maybe...but fact is it simply does not fit.  This rumor makes no sense at all


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> I do think there are some attractions that are basically historical/heritage sites at this point - with Carousel of Progress and the Tiki Room at Disneyland being key ones.  The Country Bears is borderline to me for that.  So I hope they stay just for historical reasons (even if not in their current location but move to more of a "museum" type setting, that is fine)
> 
> But I do agree with you that we can't be surprised if they are going to change something that doesn't get a lot of visitors - same thing with like Universe of Energy - even if some people loved it, it doesn't make sense to leave it as is if it is 1/2 empty most of the time


I would think these attractions would see a huge resurgance in popularity during the 50th anniversary celebration. 

No need to replace them unless they think they replacement would draw HUGE crowds ..and I cant think of ANY show-style attraction (even a new one) that would draw huge crowds.


----------



## Roxyfire

Phicinfan said:


> With due respect please tell me how current time toys fits into Frontier land?  It doesn't.  You could maybe stretch it to focus on Woody's round up maybe...but fact is it simply does not fit.  This rumor makes no sense at all



That's the only way I can see it. But they have Buzz Lightyear in Tomorrowland which is in desperate need of upgrading. I get it but I don't like it. The Country Bears might be hokey or whatever but the charm and humor in that show is really what makes it. I would be pretty disappointed if this was actually true.


----------



## YesterDark

Phicinfan said:


> With due respect please tell me how current time toys fits into Frontier land?  It doesn't.  You could maybe stretch it to focus on Woody's round up maybe...but fact is it simply does not fit.  This rumor makes no sense at all



You can't tell me you can't see a whole show based on Woody and a cowboy theme? C'mon. It would probably be pretty cool too with some state of the art tech.


----------



## saskdw

I like the Country Bears, but my wife and son absolutely refuse to go on it with me...LOL. They tried it our very first trip and now it's a no go. So they will be rejoicing if this is true. For me it's a cute attraction I remember from my childhood, but I can't go on it now so I'm impartial to this rumor.


----------



## rteetz

YesterDark said:


> You can't tell me you can't see a whole show based on Woody and a cowboy theme? C'mon. It would probably be pretty cool too with some state of the art tech.


I’d rather keep the Bears. Toy story has its own land. That’s good enough for me and I love Toy Story.


----------



## adam.adbe

Phicinfan said:


> With due respect please tell me how current time toys fits into Frontier land?  It doesn't.  You could maybe stretch it to focus on Woody's round up maybe...but fact is it simply does not fit.  This rumor makes no sense at all



Is that a big problem for Disney?  Tomorrow Land has Stitch (it's an alien, so I guess, right?), and Buzz (blasters are from future, guys), while Future World is getting GotG.  

I'd like to think they care, but I don't think they care.


----------



## sachilles

I'll concede I wasn't thinking of woody's round up. That could work. I'll also concede that disney has stretched the theme in several places. I don't think a straight up toy story overlay would play well there, but a Woody/cowboy theme could certainly work as well as country bears.
However if we are going to go on the premise of under utilized real estate getting a revamp, Stitch's attraction should be well ahead on the priority list. There is certainly other low hanging fruit in the park as well(Robinson's tree house, tomorrowland speedway etc.). We've also had a theatre announced and postponed, which would have soaked up a lot of people.


----------



## Tonyz

I will... absolutely revolt if they close the Country Bears. 

rteetz, please tell me that there is no basis in this awful rumor!


----------



## YesterDark

rteetz said:


> I’d rather keep the Bears. Toy story has its own land. That’s good enough for me and I love Toy Story.



I don't have a strong opinion either way, but I think that show would be cool wherever it would be placed.


----------



## YesterDark

sachilles said:


> I'll concede I wasn't thinking of woody's round up. That could work. I'll also concede that disney has stretched the theme in several places. I don't think a straight up toy story overlay would play well there, but a Woody/cowboy theme could certainly work as well as country bears.
> However if we are going to go on the premise of under utilized real estate getting a revamp, Stitch's attraction should be well ahead on the priority list. There is certainly other low hanging fruit in the park as well(Robinson's tree house, tomorrowland speedway etc.). We've also had a theatre announced and postponed, which would have soaked up a lot of people.



Oh for sure. I'm a big fan of the idea of replacing the Treehouse, Stitch and the speedway and even the riverboat and putting something back there.


----------



## adam.adbe

YesterDark said:


> and even the riverboat



Words fail me.


----------



## hertamaniac

I would hope in a future effort in cohesiveness, they would start the updates/upgrades/replacements with their respective lands.  If an existing land/theme is present, then I would force inject the IP/characters into those lands and not scatter them across the parks.

I've seen CBJ many times and really have no burning desire to see it again. Perhaps this sentiment is exactly what is driving this alleged rumor.


----------



## SaintsManiac

I also love the roaming Bears out in front of the building. It's so much fun!


----------



## YesterDark

adam.adbe said:


> Words fail me.



Nothing wrong with the Riverboat, but all that room back there? Just think of what you can do with that real estate and how you can connect the two areas around Tom Sawyer's island. That would excite me.


----------



## Goofy2015

In general, I do not want to see the Country Bear Jamboree go away. I think certain classic rides deserve a fighting chance to stay around. However, I cannot recall the last time I saw the Country Bears maybe even this entire decade. If they do replace it, I would prefer it to be something good. Another Toy Story reskin is something I would not want to see because Toy Story is already over done in the parks. I wish the management had the imagination, innovation and integrity to come up with better ideas.


----------



## Phicinfan

YesterDark said:


> You can't tell me you can't see a whole show based on Woody and a cowboy theme? C'mon. It would probably be pretty cool too with some state of the art tech.


In FRONTIER LAND - no, I really, really don't.  Last rumor I have seen said this was due for a refresh not an IP change


----------



## Mal6586

Phicinfan said:


> In FRONTIER LAND - no, I really, really don't.  Last rumor I have seen said this was due for a refresh not an IP change


The original rumor described the Toy Story show as a marionette show based on the Woody's Roundup cartoon.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Phicinfan said:


> In FRONTIER LAND - no, I really, really don't.  Last rumor I have seen said this was due for a refresh not an IP change



It feels like Disney is moving away from having all the details fit the narrative and the storyline for a land, and more about immersing you in a feeling associated with the land.  So even those things like aliens and space travel aren't really the definition of "the future" they evoke that feeling of things that are futuristic

So, yeah, I think a show featuring puppets that are cowboys and prospectors in the old west, fits the "feeling" of Fronteirland.   

Not saying I want this change to happen but I don't think this would be the reason to not do it


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Primeval Whirl closed for unplanned maintenance

http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/prime...lanned-maintenance-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

https://www.micechat.com/228521-disneyland-update-patriotic-cinema-shop/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/rose-walk-imagination-pathway-widening-project-progress-at-epcot/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Annual Passholder "bring a friend" promotion onsale starting tomorrow ... But a 1 day park hopper for $89

Valid on dates though Aug 8th (not sure if any significance to that date or if they expect something on the 9th or anything)

http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/annua...nd-offer-on-sale-tomorrow-through-august-8th/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“To Infinity And Beyond!” Alaska Airlines Debuts “Toy Story 4” Plane


----------



## rteetz

*News*

20th Century Fox Shares First Look at Cast of Steven Spielberg’s “West Side Story”


----------



## rteetz

*News*

National Geographic Everest Expedition Breaks Record for World’s Highest Weather Stations


----------



## rteetz

*News*


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/06/17/dis...e-with-analyst-noting-a-record-valuation.html


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...tion-development-and-production-at-lucasfilm/


----------



## jade1

YesterDark said:


> You can't tell me you can't see a whole show based on Woody and a cowboy theme? C'mon.



And there are a lot of "Bullseyes" next door.

But Bears are fine with me, either or.


----------



## rteetz

*News

http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/break...previews-coming-to-disneys-hollywood-studios/*


----------



## rteetz

*News

Walt Disney World Resort Passholders Can Enjoy Special Offerings This Summer*


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/break...previews-coming-to-disneys-hollywood-studios/*




so how early ahead?  Like when I am there for the DIS event?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> so how early ahead?  Like when I am there for the DIS event?


I am quite surprised by this.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I am quite surprised by this.



especially the fact it was sort of buried in that article as an "oh by the way ...." thing

Oh, and just checked and my AP expires August 27th - so probably will only be the 28th


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> I am quite surprised by this.




Yep. I don't think I can swing it and it was a big reason why we got APs this year. When they announced the August opening I knew it wasn't going to be possible for me.


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> especially the fact it was sort of buried in that article as an "oh by the way ...." thing
> 
> Oh, and just checked and my AP expires August 27th - so probably will only be the 28th



I have a platinum AP!!!

Too bad I'm not activating it until May 2020.


----------



## SG131

TheMaxRebo said:


> so how early ahead?  Like when I am there for the DIS event?


That's what I want to know.  I'm there until the 15th, but I can easily extend that trip a couple of days if need be.  That would be much easier than going back down a couple weeks later.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SG131 said:


> That's what I want to know.  I'm there until the 15th, but I can easily extend that trip a couple of days if need be.  That would be much easier than going back down a couple weeks later.



yeah, we have no plans for our next trip (I mean, there will be a next trip, just nothing scheduled) but I am sure we could extend a few days (currently leaving the 13th) but more than that would be tough


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ok, hesitant to even put this here but our "not so favorite site" for rumors is saying that the Galaxy's Edge Previews would begin August 11th!!!

Again, I am not necessarily believing it, but given we are there until the 13th, I am rather excited about the possibility

Also, as a NY Met fan I am used to having my hopes raised only to then be crushed


----------



## SG131

TheMaxRebo said:


> ok, hesitant to even put this here but our "not so favorite site" for rumors is saying that the Galaxy's Edge Previews would begin August 11th!!!
> 
> Again, I am not necessarily believing it, but given we are there until the 13th, I am rather excited about the possibility
> 
> Also, as a NY Met fan I am used to having my hopes raised only to then be crushed


That would be perfect!  That part of my trip is a bit busier, but I could definitely make it work!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I have some choice words about the country bears rumor. Choice words that this site wouldn't appreciate.

You've gotta be kidding me though.

Cheap, cut corner Disney is actually going to remove a current attraction for something else... And leave the stitch building empty and abandoned?!

Not sure what the thought process of that is.


----------



## saskdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> ok, hesitant to even put this here but our "not so favorite site" for rumors is saying that the Galaxy's Edge Previews would begin August 11th!!!
> 
> Again, I am not necessarily believing it, but given we are there until the 13th, I am rather excited about the possibility
> 
> Also, as a NY Met fan I am used to having my hopes raised only to then be crushed



I'm rooting for you!

A huge fan like yourself deserves to have something awesome like that happen!


----------



## Eeyore daily

TheMaxRebo said:


> Also, as a NY Met fan I am used to having my hopes raised only to then be crushed



That's how I feel about being an Arkansas Razorbacks fan.  With my luck anything I want to experience at Disney usually comes out AFTER I've left.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> Walt Disney World Resort Passholders Can Enjoy Special Offerings This Summer*


I like how I just upgraded to a Platinum Plus yesterday just so I can go into the water parks...Maybe I should learn to wait lol.

I like the ticket offer for friends since I have friends coming in July I can use that for.


----------



## ELLH

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/rose-walk-imagination-pathway-widening-project-progress-at-epcot/




Thank goodness.  That walkway, even during non-event times, was crowded.  But certainly during events it was insane.  And made triply worse by the fact that I am a speed walker by nature and always got stuck behind people walking way too slow for my sanity.  I navigate crowds like this dude but that pathway made my efforts futile.


----------



## skier_pete

I could care less about the Country Bears (actually the show makes me want to run screaming) - but being a Tiki Birds fan appreciate those defending it, so I will never say it should go - because I lost my Tiki Birds for 10 years and know what it feels like.

AP Previews that will be sold out mere seconds after they open it up....good luck all.


----------



## Jamiewils

Oh boy...........let the new round of conspiracy theories, "system glitch" blaming and "Woe is me" complaints commence about whatever distribution system they use coming from those not lucky enough to "win selection". Here it is we just got over the last round of river-crying with the DVC Animal Kingdom "fiasco" (which it _wasn't _IMHO) and now WDW is foisting this upon us?? Might need to stay clear of the boards for a few weeks.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/break...previews-coming-to-disneys-hollywood-studios/*


I’ve heard more than just pass holder previews. 


TheMaxRebo said:


> ok, hesitant to even put this here but our "not so favorite site" for rumors is saying that the Galaxy's Edge Previews would begin August 11th!!!
> 
> Again, I am not necessarily believing it, but given we are there until the 13th, I am rather excited about the possibility
> 
> Also, as a NY Met fan I am used to having my hopes raised only to then be crushed


I’ve been hearing that the 16th is not unlikely.   So the 11th isn’t much more of a stretch to believe.


----------



## Future_WorldPhonencian

Gotta think the previews would be after August 9th as thats when the bring a friend ticket promo ends... Wouldn't be surprised if previews are the 10th-28th.


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/break...previews-coming-to-disneys-hollywood-studios/*


Hope I actually get those emails... Otherwise they are just further screwing up my trip.


----------



## OSUZorba

Any idea if I'd be able to take my non-AP DD3 with us? She was 2 when we got our APs and we're waiting until we renew to get hers.


----------



## rteetz

OSUZorba said:


> Any idea if I'd be able to take my non-AP DD3 with us? She was 2 when we got our APs and we're waiting until we renew to get hers.


I know in the past everyone in the party had to be APs.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140731715377233920


----------



## MissGina5

Mal6586 said:


> I'll premise my comments by saying, I don't have anything against the Country Bears necessarily, but that attraction was a one and done for me. While the current rumor might not be true, the fact of the matter is, if there aren't butts in the seats, at some point, Disney is going to make the call to redo, retheme, or revamp it. That is prime real estate in Magic Kingdom that isn't being used to its capacity. There's just no getting around that. It's not to slight a classic, it's just a logical change to make. It will be the same when they inevitably do something to the Carousel of Progress, which I love, but I recognize that the theater is not even half full every single time I sit through it.


I feel like I have seen it busier lately though


----------



## Isabelle12345

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Annual Passholder "bring a friend" promotion onsale starting tomorrow ... But a 1 day park hopper for $89
> 
> Valid on dates though Aug 8th (not sure if any significance to that date or if they expect something on the 9th or anything)
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/annua...nd-offer-on-sale-tomorrow-through-august-8th/



I guess that means no FastPass selection can be done prior do the time of buying (therefore day of?)
The offer is really good though so it makes me want to shift my plans... we have one AP and one two day ticket... so you think I could save my two day tickets by changing the dates the morning I buy and still use my FP?


----------



## rteetz

*News

A Twisted Time for Young Adults at Oogie Boogie Bash – A Disney Halloween Party at Disney California Adventure Park*


----------



## tlmadden73

Future_WorldPhonencian said:


> Gotta think the previews would be after August 9th as thats when the bring a friend ticket promo ends... Wouldn't be surprised if previews are the 10th-28th.


This is a really good point.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

The Lion King Themed AP Corner Debuts June 20 at Disney California Adventure


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Orlando International Airport Issues Traffic Advisory Ahead of Presidential Visit


----------



## AsDreamersDo

Future_WorldPhonencian said:


> Gotta think the previews would be after August 9th as thats when the bring a friend ticket promo ends... Wouldn't be surprised if previews are the 10th-28th.


I’m probably in the minority, but we were trying so hard to get in and out before the SWGE craziness that now I’m a little worried it’s going to pop up  before we leave on the 12th. If it does, I’ll be a little stressed, but I promise to still be happy for those of you hoping for early previews


----------



## rteetz

*News*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140777902927155206


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140777902927155206



So in other words "this opening is a technical rehearsal without calling it that"


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> So in other words "this opening is a technical rehearsal without calling it that"


Yeah seems to be having more issues than expected. Weather as of late hasn't helped either.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Walt Disney World Settles Lawsuit Involving Child Attacked by Drunken Teen at Epcot


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Take a First Look at New “Jurassic World” Food and Beverage at Universal Studios Hollywood


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140777902927155206



We want to make it so everyone can enjoy riding, so we're going to open the ride mid-day but not tell you when it will open so you wander around the park afraid to get in other lines watching your phone so you can run across the park at a moment's notice. 

I'm now sort of glad we wont being going for awhile and hopefully theyll get this solved quickly for those visiting this summer.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> We want to make it so everyone can enjoy riding, so we're going to open the ride mid-day but not tell you when it will open so you wander around the park afraid to get in other lines watching your phone so you can run across the park at a moment's notice.
> 
> I'm now sort of glad we wont being going for awhile and hopefully theyll get this solved quickly for those visiting this summer.


I am sure a ton of people will just sit and wait outside the ride entrance too.


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> *News*


----------



## rteetz

*NEWS*

Annual Pass Price increase!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Annual Pass Price increase!
> 
> View attachment 409878


I have never been so happy to say that I renewed yesterday!!!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Hmm...Disney makes everyone happy with SW previews...oh wait...we are raising prices for all of you as well. The circle of how Disney operates!


----------



## Mrs. W

rteetz said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Annual Pass Price increase!



This hurts, but at least I’m prepared. I’d planned on upgrading my tickets on Wednesday.


----------



## PolyRob

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Hmm...Disney makes everyone happy with SW previews...oh wait...we are raising prices for all of you as well. The circle of how Disney operates!


The increase for non-FL residents is more than the cost of one light saber. Not that I was going to buy one, but that is a lot!


----------



## shoreward

rteetz said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Annual Pass Price increase!
> 
> View attachment 409878


20% increase?  Of course, the site is down for APs.

We're Working on It
Our systems are unavailable as they are currently undergoing maintenance. Rest assured, we'll be back soon, so please try again later.


----------



## erider

Is there still a renewal discount on those annual pass prices? I must say the price increase is pretty extreme. We have to think seriously about renewing.


----------



## skier_pete

Is it only the platinum passes? That's all I see when i click on it.


----------



## Eeyore daily

All the annual passes increased. I was going to buy a Gold pass since it was $609 now it’s $699. Ridiculous if you ask me.


----------



## Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL

erider said:


> Is there still a renewal discount on those annual pass prices? I must say the price increase is pretty extreme. We have to think seriously about renewing.


AP page is back up.  $1,012.82 for Platinum renewal.


$951.00 + $61.82(tax) = $1,012.82 total


----------



## 1983DisneyFanatic

How much was the increase? I can’t remember what the price was before.


----------



## shoreward

Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL said:


> AP page is back up.  $1,012.82 for Platinum renewal.  (Non-Florida resident)


$1,191.74 with tax.  It's a 20% increase in 8 months.  I wonder when the next increase will be.  The tickets had two increases in less than 6 months.


----------



## NJlauren

1983DisneyFanatic said:


> How much was the increase? I can’t remember what the price was before.


849 before tax last night when I purchased.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

1983DisneyFanatic said:


> How much was the increase? I can’t remember what the price was before.



This Facebook post has good summary as old price is next to new ones in parentheses


----------



## 1983DisneyFanatic

NJlauren said:


> 849 before tax last night when I purchased.



Wow. That’s more than I thought. I’ll bet you’re happy you purchased last night. I renewed in March and my husband and I were just discussing whether we were going to renew again this year or take year off. This might tip the scales towards taking a year off. We just booked a Thanksgiving 2020 Cruise on the Dream, though and planned on going to Disney before.


----------



## NJlauren

1983DisneyFanatic said:


> Wow. That’s more than I thought. I’ll bet you’re happy you purchased last night. I renewed in March and my husband and I were just discussing whether we were going to renew again this year or take year off. This might tip the scales towards taking a year off. We just booked a Thanksgiving 2020 Cruise on the Dream, though and planned on going to Disney before.


You have no idea!  It took forever and two calls to Disney to adjust my package.  Then i was about to wait and do it in the morning, then at the last second I was like I’m just doing it now.  I would have been furious if I got up and I hadn’t done it!  

Our plan is a year on year off... but we shall see how that works out you know Disney people


----------



## Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL

shoreward said:


> $1,191.74 with tax.  It's a 20% increase in 8 months.  I wonder when the next increase will be.  The tickets had two increases in less than 6 months.


The price I posted is to renew a Platinum Pass.   My post was in response to the poster I quoted that asked if there is still a discount for renewals.


----------



## erider

Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL said:


> AP page is back up.  $1,012.82 for Platinum renewal.


Thanks, can you also see what the Platinum Plus renewal is (without tax)?


----------



## shoreward

Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL said:


> The price I posted is to renew a Platinum Pass.   My post was in response to the poster I quoted that asked if there is still a discount for renewals.


I understood that.


----------



## Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL

Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL said:


> The price I posted is to renew a Platinum Pass.   My post was in response to the poster I quoted that asked if there is still a discount for renewals.





shoreward said:


> I understood that.



Apologies.  I got the impression you were expanding my post to include tax.  The price I posted for a Platinum renewal already included tax.

$951.00 + $61.82(tax) = $1,012.82 total


----------



## bbmassey

W


rteetz said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Annual Pass Price increase!
> 
> View attachment 409878


Well, that just killed that option for my family.  We arrive on the 3rd and had planned to upgrade our tickets but sadly that is no longer an option.  My wife and I work in education, have two kids in high school (and soon college), and live almost nine hours away and the previous price was on the edge of reason for us.  Unfortunately, this has now fallen into the land of dreams and wishful thinking.  After this trip, as much as it pains me, we are probably on to other vacation options.


----------



## Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL

erider said:


> Thanks, can you also see what the Platinum Plus renewal is (without tax)?



Platinum Plus renewal:

$1,036.00 + $67.34(tax) = $1,103.34 total


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Walt Disney World Settles Lawsuit Involving Child Attacked by Drunken Teen at Epcot



All of that happened and they were only seeking ~$15k?  I'm at a loss for words.  I can't imagine enjoying a nice day in EPCOT to then in the blink of an eye have my child thrown in a trashcan and beaten.  Like...my fingers had a hard time typing those words in that sentence in that order because that's how little sense it all makes to me.


----------



## dina444444

Premier is now $2099 plus tax. Ouch. That got double hit this year.


----------



## disneygirlsng

mikepizzo said:


> All of that happened and they were only seeking ~$15k?  I'm at a loss for words.  I can't imagine enjoying a nice day in EPCOT to then in the blink of an eye have my child thrown in a trashcan and beaten.  Like...my fingers had a hard time typing those words in that sentence in that order because that's how little sense it all makes to me.


15K is typically the threshold for full trial, so it's often described as being above or below that. It could be much more than that.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/06/17/dis...e-with-analyst-noting-a-record-valuation.html


Downgraded on the same day as the shutdown of Primeval Whirl. Coincidence? I Think not!


----------



## mikepizzo

disneygirlsng said:


> 15K is typically the threshold for full trial, so it's often described as being above or below that. It could be much more than that.



Ah gotcha.  I did not know that.  Thanks!


----------



## erider

Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL said:


> Platinum Plus renewal:
> 
> $1,036.00 + $67.34(tax) = $1,103.34 total


Thanks. At least they offer considerable renewal discounts.


----------



## rteetz

*News

http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/disne...ckeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-this-year/*


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS *

Cost of parking at resorts has increased a little as well

For reservations made June 18, 2019 and thereafter for arrivals in 2020:
- Disney Value Resorts: $15 per night (up from $13)
- Disney Moderate Resorts: $20 per night (up from $19)
- Disney Deluxe and Deluxe Villa Resorts: $25 per night (up from $24)
 Complimentary standard parking is available to Guests staying at the Campsites at Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort. Each campsite provides parking space for one (1) motorized vehicle.



https://chipandco.com/walt-disney-w...TGUBmp5OrPdMyh5jxbsBQXSB8E4kJ51zjxw4vLfC6OXmY


----------



## adam.adbe

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/l...a-as-bad-robot-nears-500m-partnership-1207800
Not surprised Warner pulled this, but a little surprised Disney (and Apple for that matter) didn't try harder.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/walls...iubDHrdmrXT6GtcQcaV-PfirIQI3dt2YjpVqqmty0Z2sw


----------



## Phicinfan

TheMaxRebo said:


> It feels like Disney is moving away from having all the details fit the narrative and the storyline for a land, and more about immersing you in a feeling associated with the land.  So even those things like aliens and space travel aren't really the definition of "the future" they evoke that feeling of things that are futuristic
> 
> So, yeah, I think a show featuring puppets that are cowboys and prospectors in the old west, fits the "feeling" of Fronteirland.
> 
> Not saying I want this change to happen but I don't think this would be the reason to not do it


If this is true it has to be for cost savings....cheaper to have puppets than animitronics you have to fix??   which is sad really.

My family saw it last week while we were at WDW, and the show was full, but the heads on the wall had seen better days.....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Phicinfan said:


> If this is true it has to be for cost savings....cheaper to have puppets than animitronics you have to fix??   which is sad really.
> 
> My family saw it last week while we were at WDW, and the show was full, but the heads on the wall had seen better days.....



I am sure it would be cheaper to maintain going forward - and perhaps the entire show really needs a full redo/update/etc just to be kept in good order so in the long run this would be cheaper

Though, still would cost more to create something new vs just continue to run the show as is

And if they are truly puppets they would have to pay the performers which usually make more than standard CMs if they are equity so live performance shows tend to cost more than animatronic ones to run


----------



## SteveDude

Wow, the Epcot entrance already looks _so _weird without the monoliths on one side. Gonna be a strange thing seeing such a dramatic (but still welcome) overhaul after all these years.

I know the 2000/Epcot wand on Spaceship Earth was terrible but it took me forever to get used it after it came down.


----------



## dlavender

bbmassey said:


> W
> 
> Well, that just killed that option for my family.  We arrive on the 3rd and had planned to upgrade our tickets but sadly that is no longer an option.  My wife and I work in education, have two kids in high school (and soon college), and live almost nine hours away and the previous price was on the edge of reason for us.  Unfortunately, this has now fallen into the land of dreams and wishful thinking.  After this trip, as much as it pains me, we are probably on to other vacation options.



We live only 2 hours away and the APs we used to have now would cost 33% more or $1200 more for our family of 5 in just 2 years time! Definitetly off the edge of reason now for us too.  We have the FL resident tickets for our upcoming trip and were thinking of converting back to APs... not now.  That’s insanity. Once the resident tickets stop, it’s game over for us as well.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/stitc...enus-get-a-new-paint-scheme-at-magic-kingdom/


----------



## rteetz

*News

Disney Minnie Van Service Celebrates Milestone; New Enhancements Coming as Lyft Becomes Official Rideshare at Disney Parks*


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS *
> 
> Cost of parking at resorts has increased a little as well
> 
> For reservations made June 18, 2019 and thereafter for arrivals in 2020:
> - Disney Value Resorts: $15 per night (up from $13)
> - Disney Moderate Resorts: $20 per night (up from $19)
> - Disney Deluxe and Deluxe Villa Resorts: $25 per night (up from $24)
> Complimentary standard parking is available to Guests staying at the Campsites at Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort. Each campsite provides parking space for one (1) motorized vehicle.
> 
> 
> 
> https://chipandco.com/walt-disney-w...TGUBmp5OrPdMyh5jxbsBQXSB8E4kJ51zjxw4vLfC6OXmY


Interesting. I still dont get this. Just raise the hotel prices by a dollar or two .. no one would even notice. 

They still seem to be not enforcing this. I went in November and when we checked in at the desk I was ASKED if I had a car on site. I told them yes, but I was grandfathered in because I made my reservation before the change and I was not charged.

I went again in March and never checked in at the front desk - just did online check in. So Disney had no way of knowing if I had a car onsite or if I was dropped off by a taxi.  And since they never knew, I never saw the parking fee line item on my bill (i could have missed it, but didnt see it). 

So when I go in November .. if I never TELL anyone I drove -- will I be charged? Because I am fine doing online check-in and skipping the front desk (even though desk check-in is part of the excitement)


----------



## SaharanTea

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS *
> 
> Cost of parking at resorts has increased a little as well
> 
> For reservations made June 18, 2019 and thereafter for arrivals in 2020:
> - Disney Value Resorts: $15 per night (up from $13)
> - Disney Moderate Resorts: $20 per night (up from $19)
> - Disney Deluxe and Deluxe Villa Resorts: $25 per night (up from $24)
> Complimentary standard parking is available to Guests staying at the Campsites at Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort. Each campsite provides parking space for one (1) motorized vehicle.
> 
> 
> 
> https://chipandco.com/walt-disney-w...TGUBmp5OrPdMyh5jxbsBQXSB8E4kJ51zjxw4vLfC6OXmY



That's a 15% increase for values.  5% for moderates, and 4% for deluxe.  

And I'm still not sure what this is supposedly paying for.  I guess it wasn't quite in line with industry standards in the highly metropolitan Disney World property.


----------



## mickeyfanachey1999

dlavender said:


> We live only 2 hours away and the APs we used to have now would cost 33% more or $1200 more for our family of 5 in just 2 years time! Definitetly off the edge of reason now for us too.  We have the FL resident tickets for our upcoming trip and were thinking of converting back to APs... not now.  That’s insanity. Once the resident tickets stop, it’s game over for us as well.




Tickets in general are on the edge of reason as much as it pains me to say.  Our yearly trips are over.  Maybe every other year (at most) from now on until the kids can pay for themselves


----------



## Moliphino

tlmadden73 said:


> Interesting. I still dont get this. Just raise the hotel prices by a dollar or two .. no one would even notice.
> 
> They still seem to be not enforcing this. I went in November and when we checked in at the desk I was ASKED if I had a car on site. I told them yes, but I was grandfathered in because I made my reservation before the change and I was not charged.
> 
> I went again in March and never checked in at the front desk - just did online check in. So Disney had no way of knowing if I had a car onsite or if I was dropped off by a taxi.  And since they never knew, I never saw the parking fee line item on my bill (i could have missed it, but didnt see it).
> 
> So when I go in November .. if I never TELL anyone I drove -- will I be charged? Because I am fine doing online check-in and skipping the front desk (even though desk check-in is part of the excitement)



Who knows. I didn't have a car, never entered a resort in anything other than a Disney bus or DME and I was charged for parking last trip.


----------



## Farro

So anyone book for 2020 today? Luckily we booked room only a few months ago - my price today would have a $384 increase for same dates!

Reading Epcot Resorts and Gondola resorts seemed to have had biggest increases, but it's hard to tell if it's only certain months or across the board.


----------



## Shelleyfs

tlmadden73 said:


> So when I go in November .. if I never TELL anyone I drove -- will I be charged? Because I am fine doing online check-in and skipping the front desk (even though desk check-in is part of the excitement)



Are you staying on points or have a handicap placard?  You are free if you do.  I was always thought that it was the security guard at the gate that marked if you had a car or not.  I'm not sure on that though as we have been on points since the fees started and we have a placard for our daughter.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> Reading Epcot Resorts and Gondola resorts seemed to have had biggest increases, but it's hard to tell if it's only certain months or across the board.



would make sense, and what I suspected as they are the closest proximity to Galaxy's Edge with the skyliner going to DHS


----------



## larry47591

tlmadden73 said:


> Interesting. I still dont get this. Just raise the hotel prices by a dollar or two .. no one would even notice.



Why do that when they can do both?


----------



## ChrisM

SaharanTea said:


> That's a 15% increase for values.  5% for moderates, and 4% for deluxe.
> 
> And I'm still not sure what this is supposedly paying for.  I guess it wasn't quite in line with industry standards in the highly metropolitan Disney World property.



I thought it was surmised that this was being used to balance the books for some internal carbon tax offset scheme Disney has implemented across their properties?


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...4ptYdSKGrhgmvPW7HX2a17GuGbTKeLCzsidfxOlRfo-rA


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/walls...iubDHrdmrXT6GtcQcaV-PfirIQI3dt2YjpVqqmty0Z2sw


  I must say I like the new, more open look.  It was always such a bottle neck getting in to and out of Epcot.


rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...4ptYdSKGrhgmvPW7HX2a17GuGbTKeLCzsidfxOlRfo-rA


Is this an extension of the benefits they're receiving in 2019 or something new?  I was pretty sure they had this access now.


----------



## scrappinginontario

I priced out our Sep 2019 trip this morning for Sep 2020.  The identical trip will increase 18% in 2020!!  For what it's worth we stay at Pop so Skyliner may be affecting pricing for 2020.


----------



## rteetz

scrappinginontario said:


> Is this an extension of the benefits they're receiving in 2019 or something new? I was pretty sure they had this access now.


I think this is just noting that they were extended. I thought they were extended a while ago but I could be wrong.


----------



## hertamaniac

SaharanTea said:


> That's a 15% increase for values.  5% for moderates, and 4% for deluxe.
> 
> And I'm still not sure what this is supposedly paying for.  I guess it wasn't quite in line with industry standards in the highly metropolitan Disney World property.



Yes, but I get the sense that the uproar for overnight parking fees has been somewhat tamed over time.  I don't agree with the parking policy.


----------



## dclpluto

rteetz said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Annual Pass Price increase!
> 
> View attachment 409878



Good thing for the dvc annual pass. Hopefully it sticks around. Gold went up 90 dollars to 699. But srillll a great deal looking at these prices.


----------



## SaharanTea

hertamaniac said:


> Yes, but I get the sense that the uproar for overnight parking fees has been somewhat tamed over time.  I don't agree with the parking policy.



That's the same with every increase.  The people who care the most stop going.  The rest begrudgingly (or otherwise) just pony up.


----------



## SaharanTea

ChrisM said:


> I thought it was surmised that this was being used to balance the books for some internal carbon tax offset scheme Disney has implemented across their properties?



There is no way that's true.  That would actually be a good PR move that they could advertise.  The only reason they gave inquiring customers was moving their properties to an "industry standard," which was a terrible PR excuse.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...4ptYdSKGrhgmvPW7HX2a17GuGbTKeLCzsidfxOlRfo-rA


I figured these benefits would go away once SWGE opened and once the new resorts started opening .. I guess not.

I guess the demand for 60-day fast passes will be through the roof -- requiring a 7 day plus stay in order to get a FP for the newest attractions .. With the two new disney towers opening and the new ones coming, plus these good neighbor hotels, the sheer amount of guests that have access to EMH and 60-day FPs seems really really big. 

....unlesss, of course, the paid FP rumor comes true and all high demand attraction FPs will only be available with an upcharge.


----------



## SG131

dclpluto said:


> Good thing for the dvc annual pass. Hopefully it sticks around. Gold went up 90 dollars to 699. But srillll a great deal looking at these prices.


Just bought into DVC resale.  I had debating on going direct, but I just didn't like the two resorts they were selling right now especially with the resale restrictions, high dues, and high points chart for Rivera.  Ah well, it may not be the worst thing to decrease the frequency of my trips a tad.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Discovery Cove Offers Florida Residents 30% Savings For a Limited Time


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Annual Passholders will get a complimentary ornament at Disney Villains After Hours.


----------



## SG131

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Annual Passholders will get a complimentary ornament at Disney Villains After Hours.


Oh that's fun!  I'm a sucker for free merch, hopefully they will still have them at the last party which is when I'm going.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Walt Disney World to Host First High School Golf National Invitational


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Channel and Disney Junior Plan Daily Appearances at the D23 Expo


----------



## dclpluto

SG131 said:


> Just bought into DVC resale.  I had debating on going direct, but I just didn't like the two resorts they were selling right now especially with the resale restrictions, high dues, and high points chart for Rivera.  Ah well, it may not be the worst thing to decrease the frequency of my trips a tad.



You made a good choice. It’s hard to justify going direct now with the outrageous prices.


----------



## Clockwork

tlmadden73 said:


> Interesting. I still dont get this. Just raise the hotel prices by a dollar or two .. no one would even notice.
> 
> They still seem to be not enforcing this. I went in November and when we checked in at the desk I was ASKED if I had a car on site. I told them yes, but I was grandfathered in because I made my reservation before the change and I was not charged.
> 
> I went again in March and never checked in at the front desk - just did online check in. So Disney had no way of knowing if I had a car onsite or if I was dropped off by a taxi.  And since they never knew, I never saw the parking fee line item on my bill (i could have missed it, but didnt see it).
> 
> So when I go in November .. if I never TELL anyone I drove -- will I be charged? Because I am fine doing online check-in and skipping the front desk (even though desk check-in is part of the excitement)


In January we told them we drove and was never charged. I don’t know what Disney is doing when it comes to parking charges.


----------



## Eeyore daily

I’ve been charged 2/3rds of the time I’ve stayed at Disney. I say you guys not being charged are very lucky.


----------



## Clockwork

Eeyore daily said:


> I’ve been charged 2/3rds of the time I’ve stayed at Disney. I say you guys not being charged are very lucky.


When asked I told them we drove, when I checked out we had no charges on the bill. I guess Disney charges if security says you have a vehicle.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1141110454569164800


----------



## writerguyfl

rteetz said:


> I think this is just noting that they were extended. I thought they were extended a while ago but I could be wrong.



The extension for the Disney Springs Hotels was announced some time ago.  But I believe the extension for the other hotels (Four Seasons Orlando Resort, the Hilton Orlando Bonnet Creek, and the Waldorf Astoria Orlando) is what's new.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Annual Passholders will get a complimentary ornament at Disney Villains After Hours.


wait I want my ornament!


----------



## Farro

What do we think the tower is going to be like at Coronado? Feel like a deluxe?

I'm asking - for less than the cost of just a room only (no tickets, no dining) at Yacht Club, I can get the same amount of nights, plus 2 9 day hoppers, plus dining that now includes alcohol in a tower room water view. Also gondola access would be fun.

Would you switch? By the time I add in one hopper, dining to Yacht Club stay, I'd be saving around $1600 or so.

Problem is I have an AP, not activated. But we're going back in 2022/23 so I can use it then.


----------



## NoTime42

Farro said:


> What do we think the tower is going to be like at Coronado? Feel like a deluxe?
> 
> I'm asking - for less than the cost of just a room only (no tickets, no dining) at Yacht Club, I can get the same amount of nights, plus 2 9 day hoppers, plus dining that now includes alcohol in a tower room water view. Also gondola access would be fun.
> 
> Would you switch? By the time I add in one hopper, dining to Yacht Club stay, I'd be saving around $1600 or so.
> 
> Problem is I have an AP, not activated. But we're going back in 2022/23 so I can use it then.


FYI, Coronado is not on the gondola, moderate Caribbean Beach and the new Riviera tower are on the gondola (might be the cause for the confusion)


----------



## Farro

NoTime42 said:


> FYI, Coronado is not on the gondola, moderate Caribbean Beach and the new Riviera tower are on the gondola (might be the cause for the confusion)



Yes thank you! I knew that, I keep making that mistake!  We talked, we would Uber if buses take too long.

But would you switch?


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> What do we think the tower is going to be like at Coronado? Feel like a deluxe?
> 
> I'm asking - for less than the cost of just a room only (no tickets, no dining) at Yacht Club, I can get the same amount of nights, plus 2 9 day hoppers, plus dining that now includes alcohol in a tower room water view. Also gondola access would be fun.
> 
> Would you switch? By the time I add in one hopper, dining to Yacht Club stay, I'd be saving around $1600 or so.
> 
> Problem is I have an AP, not activated. But we're going back in 2022/23 so I can use it then.


Yes I think it will have a deluxe-ish feel. It opens in a weeks. It has a club level which other mods do not have. Also have a top level dining venue.

I also love Yacht and Beach and that price is only going to go up in the future so if you can swing that now I would stay there and save Coronado for later maybe.


----------



## NoTime42

Farro said:


> Yes thank you! I knew that, I keep making that mistake!  We talked, we would Uber if buses take too long.
> 
> But would you switch?


Probably. I generally choose a moderate when I run out of DVC points.
Unless you were talking NYE..where walking back from Epcot is priceless.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> Yes I think it will have a deluxe-ish feel. It opens in a weeks. It has a club level which other mods do not have. Also have a top level dining venue.
> 
> I also love Yacht and Beach and that price is only going to go up in the future so if you can swing that now I would stay there and save Coronado for later maybe.





NoTime42 said:


> Probably. I generally choose a moderate when I run out of DVC points.
> Unless you were talking NYE..where walking back from Epcot is priceless.




We've stayed Yacht/Beach a bunch. Issue is prices went up more than I expected. If  we had one more extra paycheck month (those are our trip/fun checks) before trip in May there would be no issue. But we have to go in May, and the extra paycheck isn't until July. Coronado would give us so much breathing room.

If AP discounts come out after all, then we definitely would stay Yacht.

We are going again in 2023, so 3 years of 3 paycheck months will definitely afford us a very nice room at Yacht/Beach.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> We've stayed Yacht/Beach a bunch. Issue is prices went up more than I expected. If  we had one more extra paycheck month (those are our trip/fun checks) before trip in May there would be no issue. But we have to go in May, and the extra paycheck isn't until July. Coronado would give us so much breathing room.
> 
> If AP discounts come out after all, then we definitely would stay Yacht.
> 
> We are going again in 2023, so 3 years of 3 paycheck months will definitely afford us a very nice room at Yacht/Beach.


Then do what works best for you. They have done a lot of work to Coronado. I am excited to check it out in July.


----------



## rteetz

Disney reusable bags now range in price from $2-3 up a little bit from $1-2.
$2 - $2.50 - $3


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1141175377500524544


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> Disney reusable bags now range in price from $2-3 up a little bit from $1-2.
> $2 - $2.50 - $3
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1141175377500524544


That's actually quite a lot when you think about it..and it didn't take long lol

It just doesn't seem like a lot because it's a few bucks in the end still (for now).


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> Disney reusable bags now range in price from $2-3 up a little bit from $1-2.
> $2 - $2.50 - $3
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1141175377500524544


Does any of the money go towards the Disney conservation fund?


----------



## rteetz

PolyRob said:


> Does any of the money go towards the Disney conservation fund?


More like the Disney Corporate Fund


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> More like the Disney Corporate Fund


SMH, thats what I thought. I would have been ok with the increase if it went towards the wildlife/environment. Oh well. I will donate some when I go to AK next week


----------



## mikepizzo

MissGina5 said:


> wait I want my ornament!



I was actually just talking to my wife about this.  What about the AP's that went to the parties that already happened.  Seems pretty bogus to me.



rteetz said:


> Disney reusable bags now range in price from $2-3 up a little bit from $1-2.
> $2 - $2.50 - $3



Yep, I was the guy that bought a size of each bag that he saw (Magic Kingdom, EPCOT, Hollywood Studios, Animal Kingdom, Disney Springs, World of Disney, and the generic one they were selling at Pop Century).  Glad I did that when everything was a dollar cheaper.  We use them to transport our groceries so we don't have to use plastic bags anymore.


----------



## Q-man

YesterDark said:


> Nothing wrong with the Riverboat, but all that room back there? Just think of what you can do with that real estate and how you can connect the two areas around Tom Sawyer's island. That would excite me.



I believe the Rivers of America is an integral part of the MK drainage system, as a cleverly disguised retention pond, and thus you cannot fill it in and build over it.


----------



## YesterDark

Q-man said:


> I believe the Rivers of America is an integral part of the MK drainage system, as a cleverly disguised retention pond, and thus you cannot fill it in and build over it.



If that's the case, it's just a more expensive project.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Q-man said:


> I believe the Rivers of America is an integral part of the MK drainage system, as a cleverly disguised retention pond, and thus you cannot fill it in and build over it.





YesterDark said:


> If that's the case, it's just a more expensive project.



There is also the waterway in and out they use for transporting ships and for the repair area/dry dock - so I agree it would be hard to totally get rid of it

Now, I think they could do like what they did at Disneyland which is reroute it/shorten it a bit and build a new land on the far side and have that as another way to connect around to Fronteirland as well


----------



## DarthGallifrey

rteetz said:


> I’d rather keep the Bears. Toy story has its own land. That’s good enough for me and I love Toy Story.



It also would not hurt to have a show like this added to Toy Story Land.  It would be a great crowd eater and HWS is going to really need that


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update *

http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/lates...-restaurant-as-next-phase-for-project-begins/


----------



## SJMajor67

*News *

_Avengers: Endgame _being rereleased with new footage

*https://comicbook.com/marvel/2019/0...atrical-re-release-extra-footage-kevin-feige/*


----------



## SG131

SJMajor67 said:


> *News *
> 
> _Avengers: Endgame _being rereleased with new footage
> 
> *https://comicbook.com/marvel/2019/0...atrical-re-release-extra-footage-kevin-feige/*


Well that's an interesting approach that should definitely push it to the top.  I wonder if this was planned previously, or if they just saw how close the numbers were and thought we have to get it to #1 somehow.


----------



## mikepizzo

SJMajor67 said:


> *News *
> 
> _Avengers: Endgame _being rereleased with new footage
> 
> *https://comicbook.com/marvel/2019/0...atrical-re-release-extra-footage-kevin-feige/*



Anyone else think this was the plan all along if they didn't top Avatar through the first release?


----------



## wareagle57

SG131 said:


> Well that's an interesting approach that should definitely push it to the top.  I wonder if this was planned previously, or if they just saw how close the numbers were and thought we have to get it to #1 somehow.



Eh, I wouldn't count on it. Avatar also did a re-release while it was still in theaters and it only made around another 20 million. I think it will be close. I've been waiting to see it a second time and now I'll definitely do so.


----------



## Q-man

TheMaxRebo said:


> There is also the waterway in and out they use for transporting ships and for the repair area/dry dock - so I agree it would be hard to totally get rid of it
> 
> Now, I think they could do like what they did at Disneyland which is reroute it/shorten it a bit and build a new land on the far side and have that as another way to connect around to Fronteirland as well



Wipe out the Native American village, along the railroad, for a true Frontier experience. /Rail narrator voice.


----------



## Moliphino

SJMajor67 said:


> *News *
> 
> _Avengers: Endgame _being rereleased with new footage
> 
> *https://comicbook.com/marvel/2019/0...atrical-re-release-extra-footage-kevin-feige/*



I'd actually been meaning to see it again (well, a fifth time) in theaters, so this is just a nice bonus.


----------



## fatmanatee

mikepizzo said:


> Anyone else think this was the plan all along if they didn't top Avatar through the first release?


Probably. They have to figure out which deleted footage should be included in the blu-ray release anyway so they can just include some of that here.


----------



## The Pho

SG131 said:


> Well that's an interesting approach that should definitely push it to the top.  I wonder if this was planned previously, or if they just saw how close the numbers were and thought we have to get it to #1 somehow.





fatmanatee said:


> Probably. They have to figure out which deleted footage should be included in the blu-ray release anyway so they can just include some of that here.


The new footage is just a post credit scene.  And the film is still $45 million behind Avatar, which pulled in ~$33 million from its worldwide rerelease.  Passing Avatar is still not a guarantee.  Still unknown if this is a worldwide release or how wide of a domestic release it is.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Planned Water Outage to Affect Building at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Work Begins Inside the Odyssey Pavilion at Epcot to Make Way for New "Experience Center"


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 The LEGO Movie Days Event Kicks Off July 13 at LEGOLAND Florida Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 New Menu Debuting at Monsieur Paul at Epcot Later This Month


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Reservations Open Today for Topolino's Terrace - Flavors of the Riviera; New Details Revealed


----------



## Gusey

*News*
New Pixar film to be released June 19, 2020


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Reservations Open Today for Topolino's Terrace - Flavors of the Riviera; New Details Revealed


Really wanted to check this out but reservations dont begin until Dec 16th, which is the day after we leave wdw


----------



## jknezek

Gusey said:


> *News*
> New Pixar film to be released June 19, *2010*


This strikes me as very old news....


----------



## OSUZorba

PolyRob said:


> Does any of the money go towards the Disney conservation fund?


You mean the Disney *Executive *Conservation Fund, right?

Edit: Just realized I was a few hours behind and @rteetz already beat me to this joke.


----------



## rteetz

Gusey said:


> *News*
> New Pixar film to be released June 19, 2010


That’s two Pixar original films next year!


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> *Photo update *
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/lates...-restaurant-as-next-phase-for-project-begins/


I wonder if this will open before the Gondolas. It seems to be in warp drive compared to snail's pace of the gondolas.


----------



## rteetz

OSUZorba said:


> I wonder if this will open before the Gondolas. It seems to be in warp drive compared to snail's pace of the gondolas.


Doubtful.


----------



## Gusey

jknezek said:


> This strikes me as very old news....



LOL, oops. Edited now with correct date of 2020


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disneyland introduces Dole Whip Float collectible mugs

(honestly, surprised it has taken them this long to have these)

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...troduces-new-dole-whip-float-collectible-cup/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...a-resort/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q3wo0613190619190016C


----------



## SteveDude

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disneyland introduces Dole Whip Float collectible mugs
> 
> (honestly, surprised it has taken them this long to have these)
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...troduces-new-dole-whip-float-collectible-cup/


I've never in my life planned an entire vacation around one piece of drinkware but that's the world I am living in now, I guess.


----------



## AurumPunzel

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> That's actually quite a lot when you think about it..and it didn't take long lol
> 
> It just doesn't seem like a lot because it's a few bucks in the end still (for now).


Blame the increased trade tariffs that's being imposed on Chinese goods, which includes the reusable bags, even though Disney already have a decent profit margin on them. When Disney do eventually start to force people to buy these in the Parks, the amount of criticism they've already got over the bag situation in the Disney Stores will end up being amplified tenfold, and merchandise sales will nosedive. It's already bad enough people are growing restless over the ticket and AP price increases.


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> That’s two Pixar original films next year!



So the only other 2 times that happened, one was great (Inside Out and Coco) and one was a dud (Cars 3 and Good Dinosaur). I wonder if they can break that trend, and if not which one will be the dud. Having a Pixar movie titled "Soul" makes it seem like from title alone that it can't be bad.


----------



## DisneyPrincess1984

Farro said:


> So anyone book for 2020 today? Luckily we booked room only a few months ago - my price today would have a $384 increase for same dates!
> 
> Reading Epcot Resorts and Gondola resorts seemed to have had biggest increases, but it's hard to tell if it's only certain months or across the board.



We booked today - for end of January at Pop. Didn't look at pricing before today so I'm not sure how much more I'm paying. Blissfully unaware, I guess.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Premium Meadow Campsite Category Added to Disney's Ft. Wilderness Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Walt Disney and Fox Studios See Third Round of Layoffs


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Walt Disney and Fox Studios See Third Round of Layoffs


Can't increased AP rates and reusable bag prices save some jobs? (I joke and know this isn't the parks/experiences/products division, but still sad to see more happening)


----------



## danikoski

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Work Begins Inside the Odyssey Pavilion at Epcot to Make Way for New "Experience Center"



I saw a rumor elsewhere that the color tunnel from the old Imagination pavilion is moving to the experience center. Although I would have thought it'd go to the play center...seems to fit better there. However, either way, I would be really excited to see it come out of retirement. I have many fond memories of that tunnel.


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> New Premium Meadow Campsite Category Added to Disney's Ft. Wilderness Resort



The link says these are for tent camping, but the image shows they are RV sites.


----------



## rteetz

PolyRob said:


> Can't increased AP rates and reusable bag prices save some jobs? (I joke and know this isn't the parks/experiences/products division, but still sad to see more happening)



A lot of the layoffs after the merger are trimming the "fat" so to say. A lot of the positions just aren't needed. Its unfortunate to those losing their jobs but its also pretty common. 



danikoski said:


> I saw a rumor elsewhere that the color tunnel from the old Imagination pavilion is moving to the experience center. Although I would have thought it'd go to the play center...seems to fit better there. However, either way, I would be really excited to see it come out of retirement. I have many fond memories of that tunnel.



Yes that is a rumor floating around today. 



wareagle57 said:


> The link says these are for tent camping, but the image shows they are RV sites.



I believe these sites are for either. They can hold larger RV types.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Mandara Spa at Grand Californian is closing July 11th.


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> Disney reusable bags now range in price from $2-3 up a little bit from $1-2.
> $2 - $2.50 - $3
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1141175377500524544



I wish the quality/sturdiness would increase. Mine tore pretty easily.


----------



## Mattimation

wareagle57 said:


> So the only other 2 times that happened, one was great (Inside Out and Coco) and one was a dud (Cars 3 and Good Dinosaur). I wonder if they can break that trend, and if not which one will be the dud. Having a Pixar movie titled "Soul" makes it seem like from title alone that it can't be bad.



My immediate thought was “oh this must mean Onward is bad,” because I can’t see a Pete Docter directed film being a bad one. Hopefully both are good, but I immediately became more excited for Soul than I am for Onward. Up and Inside Out are my two favorite Pixar movies, so I’m sure Soul will be a wonderful addition.

This also probably means that there will be no Disney Animation film next year, but possibly two the following year with no entry from Pixar.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mattimation said:


> My immediate thought was “oh this must mean Onward is bad,” because I can’t see a Pete Docter directed film being a bad one. Hopefully both are good, but I immediately became more excited for Soul than I am for Onward. Up and Inside Out are my two favorite Pixar movies, so I’m sure Soul will be a wonderful addition.
> 
> This also probably means that there will be no Disney Animation film next year, but possibly two the following year with no entry from Pixar.



based on what we have seen/know I agree that of the two I would pick Onward to disappoint ... hopefully both are good, but that one seems like one that "could go wrong" more than Soul


----------



## rteetz




----------



## tarheelblue8853

Currently under a tornado warning here. Local TV saying there was a radar indicated tornado over Bay Lake. I work just off 192 just south of Animal Kingdom and it was absolutely wild for a little bit and we lost power briefly. Hope everybody at WDW is safe!


----------



## rteetz

tarheelblue8853 said:


> Currently under a tornado warning here. Local TV saying there was a radar indicated tornado over Bay Lake. I work just off 192 just south of Animal Kingdom and it was absolutely wild for a little bit and we lost power briefly. Hope everybody at WDW is safe!


Warning has now been cancelled.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

tarheelblue8853 said:


> Currently under a tornado warning here. Local TV saying there was a radar indicated tornado over Bay Lake. I work just off 192 just south of Animal Kingdom and it was absolutely wild for a little bit and we lost power briefly. Hope everybody at WDW is safe!


I rode the monorail during the warning! That was fun!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disneyland's Virtual Queue plans

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-edge-at-disneyland-resort-beginning-june-24/


----------



## wareagle57

Is there an end date for the tower of terror refurb?


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disneyland's Virtual Queue plans
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-edge-at-disneyland-resort-beginning-june-24/


This part is interesting to me:

"You have up to two hours to enter the land after your boarding group is called for admission, so there is no rush!"

Obviously trying to account for if you're busy with something else like eating or on a ride or in a show just thought 2 hours is a decent time to have to still enter.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Disneyland responds to fans outraged at original Main Street Cinema attraction turned into gift shop


----------



## hertamaniac

crazy4wdw said:


> Disneyland responds to fans outraged at original Main Street Cinema attraction turned into gift shop



Well that was quick.


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

********** said:


> I just think Universal is given praise too quickly and criticism too thinly.



Hear, hear!


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disneyland's Virtual Queue plans
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-edge-at-disneyland-resort-beginning-june-24/


Any bets on how long before the queue fills for the day? My money is on less than an hour after park opening the first week.


----------



## rteetz

OSUZorba said:


> Any bets on how long before the queue fills for the day? My money is on less than an hour after park opening the first week.


It will definitely be interesting to watch.


----------



## Jamiewils

wareagle57 said:


> Is there an end date for the tower of terror refurb?


What TOT refurbish?


----------



## rteetz

Jamiewils said:


> What TOT refurbish?


There is currently a refurbishment ongoing with ToT. The ride is still open but capacity is reduced.


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> It will definitely be interesting to watch.


I noticed at the bottom it says that joining a boarding group doesn't guarantee entrance, so this could get real interesting.


----------



## ej119

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Mandara Spa at Grand Californian is closing July 11th.



Permanently?


----------



## rteetz

ej119 said:


> Permanently?


Yes, no word on what will come next.


----------



## ej119

rteetz said:


> Yes, no word on what will come next.



Can't say I'm surprised... had one of my worst spa experiences ever there in March (second only to a horrendous experience at the Grand Floridian).


----------



## Brocktoon

wareagle57 said:


> The link says these are for tent camping, but the image shows they are RV sites.



They're full hook-up RV sites, but as mentioned you can tent there for the location ... but for the price I don't know who would.  Disney just took the good location premium sites and priced them into a higher 'ultra' category.  Not surprised they pulled this move, but it still hurts.  Reports are these sites will go for $220/night over the winter Holidays


----------



## Goofy2015

Ha I am actually excited to see how the crowds look for 6/24 at Disneyland and the SWGE impact.


----------



## etherealcaitiff

rteetz said:


> Yes, no word on what will come next.


I passed it on the way to Citricos on Monday and there was a sign for Senses, so it would appear that Disney is going to be taking over control of the spa operations.


----------



## rteetz

etherealcaitiff said:


> I passed it on the way to Citricos on Monday and there was a sign for Senses, so it would appear that Disney is going to be taking over control of the spa operations.


That was my guess. Surprised Disney didn’t take it over sooner.


----------



## only hope

crazy4wdw said:


> Disneyland responds to fans outraged at original Main Street Cinema attraction turned into gift shop



If they insist on putting merch in there, it should be replicas of what they sold in 1955- like Mickey Mouse.  Modern stuff clashes with the atmosphere. Nothing at all would be better though.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...global-celebration-of-international-yoga-day/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Dining Plan Prices Raised for 2020


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney Dining Plan Prices Raised for 2020


Considering all the other recent price increases, these don’t seem as high as I would have expected.

Looks like $2 - $4 per person, per day. A family of 4 would be around $100 (give or take) for a week.


----------



## SaharanTea

PolyRob said:


> Considering all the other recent price increases, these don’t seem as high as I would have expected.
> 
> Looks like $2 - $4 per person, per day. A family of 4 would be around $100 (give or take) for a week.



Looking at the regular Disney Dining Plan:

For an adult it goes from $75.49 to $78.01.  That's a $2.52 increase or 3.3%.  That's actually in the reasonable realm for an increase.  (Opinions will vary on the reasonableness of the overall cost.)

For a child it goes from $27.98 to $30.51.  That's a $2.53 increase or 9.0%.  That's a good bit steeper.


----------



## jhoannam

SaharanTea said:


> Looking at the regular Disney Dining Plan:
> 
> For an adult it goes from $75.49 to $78.01.  That's a $2.52 increase or 3.3%.  That's actually in the reasonable realm for an increase.  (Opinions will vary on the reasonableness of the overall cost.)
> 
> For a child it goes from $27.98 to $30.51.  That's a $2.53 increase or 9.0%.  That's a good bit steeper.


Thanks for the quick analysis, now that we have a Disney “adult” the dining plan doesn’t make sense.


----------



## rteetz

https://www.barrons.com/articles/disney-ceo-robert-iger-interview-51560976062


----------



## PolyRob

SaharanTea said:


> Looking at the regular Disney Dining Plan:
> 
> For an adult it goes from $75.49 to $78.01.  That's a $2.52 increase or 3.3%.  That's actually in the reasonable realm for an increase.  (Opinions will vary on the reasonableness of the overall cost.)
> 
> For a child it goes from $27.98 to $30.51.  That's a $2.53 increase or 9.0%.  That's a good bit steeper.


Very good point!

I just think after seeing Disney charge $99 for a child to go to a dining event during an already paid ticketed event where he/she can’t even eat/drink all the offerings I was sadly expecting something much worse on the wallet.


----------



## rteetz

*News

2020 Disneyland Resort Grad Nite Dates Announced*


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://d23.com/walt-disney-records-d23-expo-2019/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*


http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/epic-eats-replaces-oasis-canteen-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/lion-king-alex-and-ani-charms-debut-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/attraction-headbands-arrive-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## Moliphino

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/epic-eats-replaces-oasis-canteen-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/



They better leave those funnel cakes alone.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update*

New Coronado Springs signs revealed

http://passporttotheparks.com/disne...DvrbK94x7_RUik4_WAYA-MG3MfpV2QIODYmV51Tu3EHQM


----------



## rteetz

*News*

http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/the-b...0Ngf9Gm1mRHyZohRD1Cv12mNraN5HA5Pl6TYSMQZ0W-wk


----------



## kenshinelite

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/the-b...0Ngf9Gm1mRHyZohRD1Cv12mNraN5HA5Pl6TYSMQZ0W-wk


OH man the pictures of the animals the milk comes from is on the front. Wow this is great, gross, but great.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

First Look: Inside Out Emotional Whirlwind at Disney California Adventure Park

Opens later this month


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Jelani Alladin and James Monroe Iglehart join the cast of Public Theatre's Off Broadway production of Disney's Hercules 

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...ing-off-broadway-adaptation-disneys-hercules/


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Jelani Alladin and James Monroe Iglehart join the cast of Public Theatre's Off Broadway production of Disney's Hercules
> 
> https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...ing-off-broadway-adaptation-disneys-hercules/


Wow! I’m surprised James is leaving Hamilton, but I’m happy to see him returning to Disney Theatrical! I got to see him play the Genie on Broadway, and he is a phenomenal actor! He definitely deserved the Tony for his performance as the Genie.

Definitely some interesting choices for the cast.

(Actually...they might not be leaving their roles with this show having a very quick run.)


----------



## dina444444

*News*

https://deadline.com/2019/06/disney...ndrew-bernstein-katherine-willing-1202635996/


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Don’t think twice about going to see Toy Story 4! Go see it!!! That’s all I’m saying.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Don’t think twice about going to see Toy Story 4! Go see it!!! That’s all I’m saying.



We have tickets for tomorrow night - looking forward to it!


----------



## jade1

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Don’t think twice about going to see Toy Story 4! Go see it!!! That’s all I’m saying.



Yep went tonight as well, very good.

Only disappointment was sticking my head in end game credits after, either just missed the new scene or it doesn't start until tomorrow.  Was hoping the thurs eve might be the release.


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> 2020 Disneyland Resort Grad Nite Dates Announced*



Did I miss the announcement for WDW?


----------



## dina444444

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Don’t think twice about going to see Toy Story 4! Go see it!!! That’s all I’m saying.


And make sure you stay all the way through the credits.


----------



## MommaBerd

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Wow! I’m surprised James is leaving Hamilton, but I’m happy to see him returning to Disney Theatrical! I got to see him play the Genie on Broadway, and he is a phenomenal actor! He definitely deserved the Tony for his performance as the Genie.
> 
> Definitely some interesting choices for the cast.
> 
> (Actually...they might not be leaving their roles with this show having a very quick run.)



Not only is JMI an amazing singer/actor, for a big man, he can really move!!!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

FoxC63 said:


> Did I miss the announcement for WDW?


WDW doesn’t do Grad Nites.


----------



## SaintsManiac

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Don’t think twice about going to see Toy Story 4! Go see it!!! That’s all I’m saying.




Going tonight!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Limited Edition Forky Magic Band now available:

https://www.shopdisney.com/forky-magicband-2-toy-story-4-limited-edition-1516123


----------



## PolyRob

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Limited Edition Forky Magic Band now available:
> 
> https://www.shopdisney.com/forky-magicband-2-toy-story-4-limited-edition-1516123


I couldn't figure out the right "reaction" to use so I went with "wow."

Haven't seen the movie yet, but I can honestly say this is the first MagicBand I am not tempted to purchase in any way! lol


----------



## TheMaxRebo

PolyRob said:


> I couldn't figure out the right "reaction" to use so I went with "wow."
> 
> Haven't seen the movie yet, but I can honestly say this is the first MagicBand I am not tempted to purchase in any way! lol



I am the same - though my youngest would probably love this one as every time she sees Forky on anything she gets excited and grunts out "FAW-KEY!!!!!"


----------



## rteetz

PolyRob said:


> I couldn't figure out the right "reaction" to use so I went with "wow."
> 
> Haven't seen the movie yet, but I can honestly say this is the first MagicBand I am not tempted to purchase in any way! lol


Yeah I’m not intrigued by that band either.


----------



## Phicinfan

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Limited Edition Forky Magic Band now available:
> 
> https://www.shopdisney.com/forky-magicband-2-toy-story-4-limited-edition-1516123


 Its a Spork, not a fork......grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*UPDATE*

Soarin' over CA to stay at DCA through the summer, not just June

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ack-at-disney-california-adventure-this-june/


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> Yeah I’m not intrigued by that band either.


I was hoping for a cool Toy Story 4 band. If nothing else is released, I will just save some $$$


----------



## cranbiz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> WDW doesn’t do Grad Nites.


Since when?

I drove a bus many a years for grad nights at WDW. Best duty was doing the cast shuttle during grad night and having to stage at the tunnel during the fireworks show that was put on for grad night. That was a really good show.


----------



## rteetz

cranbiz said:


> Since when?
> 
> I drove a bus many a years for grad nights at WDW. Best duty was doing the cast shuttle during grad night and having to stage at the tunnel during the fireworks show that was put on for grad night. That was a really good show.


WDW hasn't done grad nights in years.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/the-d...bo-peep-jumpsuit-arrive-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Epcot's Refreshment Outpost to Introduce Nigerian Specialty & More to Its Menu


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Dinoland U.S.A. Attractions Closing Early on September 18 Due to a Special Event


----------



## rteetz

*News*

The American Adventure Pavilion to Close Early at Epcot on July 4


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Magic Kingdom Park Hours Extended on Select Dates in July and August 2019


----------



## rteetz

*News*

'The Lion King' TV Spot Features Beyonce & Donald Glover Singing 'Can You Feel the Love Tonight'


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Epcot's Refreshment Outpost to Introduce Nigerian Specialty & More to Its Menu



nice to see some more specific and unique options there


----------



## sherlockmiles

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/the-d...bo-peep-jumpsuit-arrive-at-walt-disney-world/




Just "NO"


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> 'The Lion King' TV Spot Features Beyonce & Donald Glover Singing 'Can You Feel the Love Tonight'




I saw this last night and I got chills. I can't wait!!!!


----------



## dolewhipdreams

TheMaxRebo said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> Soarin' over CA to stay at DCA through the summer, not just June
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ack-at-disney-california-adventure-this-june/


YES! So glad to see this was extended. Bring on the orange groves!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dolewhipdreams said:


> YES! So glad to see this was extended. Bring on the orange groves!!



I wish they would bring it back to EPCOT as well - even if they just did one Theater with this version


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> I wish they would bring it back to EPCOT as well - even if they just did one Theater with this version




I wish!!!!


----------



## OSUZorba

TheMaxRebo said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> Soarin' over CA to stay at DCA through the summer, not just June
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ack-at-disney-california-adventure-this-june/


I really hope they bring it back to WDW for SW:GE opening too.


----------



## SG131

OSUZorba said:


> I really hope they bring it back to WDW for SW:GE opening too.
> [/QUOTE
> Or just because, you know, the new one is just bad!  The warped perspectives drive me nuts!!


----------



## scrappinginontario

cranbiz said:


> Since when?
> 
> I drove a bus many a years for grad nights at WDW. Best duty was doing the cast shuttle during grad night and having to stage at the tunnel during the fireworks show that was put on for grad night. That was a really good show.


According to elsewhere on the DIS, this event was last held in 2011.

Grad Night - Final one held in WDW in 2011


----------



## FoxC63

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> WDW doesn’t do Grad Nites.



Thank you so much.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

New Dole Whip Boot option at Marketplace Snacks at Disney Springs

http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/dole-whip-woody-souvenir-boot-available-at-disney-springs/


----------



## rteetz

My the force be with those getting Star Wars Celebration tickets!


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Dinoland U.S.A. Attractions Closing Early on September 18 Due to a Special Event



I am so curious what group this is. Who says: "You know we really want to rent out an entire land at Disney World for a party! What should we choose?  Tomorrowland? Pandora? No - I got it - Dinoland!!!" 

Perhaps its a paleontology convention? 



TheMaxRebo said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> Soarin' over CA to stay at DCA through the summer, not just June
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ack-at-disney-california-adventure-this-june/



I cannot be more excited for this as long as "Though the summer" includes August 21st. I would assume so but you never know with the Big Cheese.


----------



## PolyRob

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> New Dole Whip Boot option at Marketplace Snacks at Disney Springs
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/dole-whip-woody-souvenir-boot-available-at-disney-springs/


I get that they are Bonnie's toys now, but the millennial inside me is very sad when I don't see Andy with the backwards "N"


----------



## dolewhipdreams

********** said:


> Perhaps its a paleontology convention?


We know who it is...


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Marvel's Chris Hemsworth Among 2020 Honorees on the Hollywood Walk of Fame


----------



## The Pho

********** said:


> I am so curious what group this is. Who says: "You know we really want to rent out an entire land at Disney World for a party! What should we choose? Tomorrowland? Pandora? No - I got it - Dinoland!!!"



Honestly if I was going to rent out any part of Disney, Dinoland would be near the top of my list.   It also has the private lounge already so it’s a fairly common area to rent out for party purposes, whether business or pleasure.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Pho said:


> Honestly if I was going to rent out any part of Disney, Dinoland would be near the top of my list.   It also has the private lounge already so it’s a fairly common area to rent out for party purposes, whether business or pleasure.



If we are talking about an area for like a party and stuff like that, not for "having access to all the rides in that area" then I totally agree that Dinoland could be a pretty fun setting for a party with a DJ and stuff like that


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


> My the force be with those getting Star Wars Celebration tickets!


Jedi Master Packages are sold out!


----------



## OSUZorba

Yeah, I agree. I wish they went back full time.


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am the same - though my youngest would probably love this one as every time she sees Forky on anything she gets excited and grunts out "FAW-KEY!!!!!"



Lol...very cute!!!


----------



## SteveDude

dolewhipdreams said:


> We know who it is...
> 
> View attachment 410637


The area being closed off for a convention brings a new meaning to the line "...err, that's right, see? Access denied!"


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


> Jedi Master Packages are sold out!


4 Day tickets also sold out. Fastest they ever have!


----------



## cranbiz

scrappinginontario said:


> According to elsewhere on the DIS, this event was last held in 2011.
> 
> Grad Night - Final one held in WDW in 2011


Wouldn't you know, I drove a bus for the last one. Left the company after that due to new full time job where I had to relocate to NC.


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> If we are talking about an area for like a party and stuff like that, not for "having access to all the rides in that area" then I totally agree that Dinoland could be a pretty fun setting for a party with a DJ and stuff like that


Oh - and drunk conventioneers in the dig site would be great. There already used to cleaning up pee and vomit.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

APs get special access to Soarin over CA

http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/soari...st-weekly-exclusive-annual-passholder-access/


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> APs get special access to Soarin over CA
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/soari...st-weekly-exclusive-annual-passholder-access/



Exclusive access for popular attraction announced for AP holders? Must mean DL APs will be hit with an increase overnight.


----------



## rteetz

*News

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2019/06/foodie-guide-to-imagination-pink-at-disney-parks/*


----------



## MissGina5

Phicinfan said:


> Its a Spork, not a fork......grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


I am so glad this is not just me


----------



## MissGina5

OSUZorba said:


> I really hope they bring it back to WDW for SW:GE opening too.


I don't get it, now that I have seen both I much prefer around the world.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Just saw Toy Story 4 ... Thought it was ok, definitely a weaker entry.  Final 15 mins or so are really good though


----------



## afan

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just saw Toy Story 4 ... Thought it was ok, definitely a weaker entry.  Final 15 mins or so are really good though



Thanks for the review!  I was already leaning toward waiting til dvd and now I will.


----------



## nkosiek

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just saw Toy Story 4 ... Thought it was ok, definitely a weaker entry.  Final 15 mins or so are really good though


Sorry, I disagree. 

I honestly thought they could've left the franchise alone after 3. I really liked that ending and thought it wrapped it up nicely. I was hesitant to go see this one, but my little guy graduated from Pre-K today, soooo, why not go see it? I thought it was well done with a creative story that explored more than just toy gets lost and needs to make it back, even though they played it that way for a bit. Wife and I are trying to figure out whether or not to get a sitter so we can see it without the little guy asking questions.


----------



## Clockwork

nkosiek said:


> Sorry, I disagree.
> 
> I honestly thought they could've left the franchise alone after 3. I really liked that ending and thought it wrapped it up nicely. I was hesitant to go see this one, but my little guy graduated from Pre-K today, soooo, why not go see it? I thought it was well done with a creative story that explored more than just toy gets lost and needs to make it back, even though they played it that way for a bit. Wife and I are trying to figure out whether or not to get a sitter so we can see it without the little guy asking questions.


I agree I thought it really delved into grey areas that most adult films don’t, I thought it was extremely creative, it could have easily been a retread of any of the previous 3 and it wasn’t. My only gripe about the whole film was not enough of the original characters and definitely not enough Bullseye,Rex and the Taters.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just saw Toy Story 4 ... Thought it was ok, definitely a weaker entry.  Final 15 mins or so are really good though


That’s interesting compared to the rave reviews it’s getting.


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just saw Toy Story 4 ... Thought it was ok, definitely a weaker entry.  Final 15 mins or so are really good though


That's disappointing as I always respect your opinion on films.

We're still going to see it, though!  I'm keeping my expectations in check.


----------



## OSUZorba

MissGina5 said:


> I don't get it, now that I have seen both I much prefer around the world.


I only saw California a couple times, but it has Yosemite, so it wins. I also don't like the distortion in World. I'm pretty sure they are all CG, but I don't like them showing animals being annoyed by drones.

I still like world, though, especially the ending, there are just a few flaws. I'M HOME, of course.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

afan said:


> Thanks for the review!  I was already leaning toward waiting til dvd and now I will.





rteetz said:


> That’s interesting compared to the rave reviews it’s getting.





OnSpaceshipEarth said:


> That's disappointing as I always respect your opinion on films.
> 
> We're still going to see it, though!  I'm keeping my expectations in check.



It was still enjoyable and I would still see it if you have interest - maybe it was just expectations but it just didn't wow me like I was hoping/expecting.   

Definitely still good - and I appear to be in the minority with my views 




nkosiek said:


> Sorry, I disagree.
> 
> I honestly thought they could've left the franchise alone after 3. I really liked that ending and thought it wrapped it up nicely. I was hesitant to go see this one, but my little guy graduated from Pre-K today, soooo, why not go see it? I thought it was well done with a creative story that explored more than just toy gets lost and needs to make it back, even though they played it that way for a bit. Wife and I are trying to figure out whether or not to get a sitter so we can see it without the little guy asking questions.





Clockwork said:


> I agree I thought it really delved into grey areas that most adult films don’t, I thought it was extremely creative, it could have easily been a retread of any of the previous 3 and it wasn’t. My only gripe about the whole film was not enough of the original characters and definitely not enough Bullseye,Rex and the Taters.



See I didn't get any of that - it just seemed to deal with the same stuff as before: What makes a toy, the life cycle of a toy, etc.  (and not as well as other's in the series did). It was also my youngest's last day of pre-k today so you'd think some of that would connect with me, but no - a lot of the family stuff just came off silly to me

I also thought Part 3 was amazing and one of the best Pixar films, and this didn't come close to that one to me .... seemed like they had a few ideas for shorts or TV specials and put them together and stretched to a feature length film.  Good ideas, there were fun moments.  But didn't really get much emotion or elevation beyond that


----------



## scrappinginontario

May I ask people to please not post details of Toy Story 4 here but start a separate thread?  

I’m one who likes to go into a movie without knowing anything more that has been shown in the trailers.  I’m guessing others may be the same.  

Thanks!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

scrappinginontario said:


> May I ask people to please not post details of Toy Story 4 here but start a separate thread?
> 
> I’m one who likes to go into a movie without knowing anything more that has been shown in the trailers.  I’m guessing others may be the same.
> 
> Thanks!



I was specifically wording everything to avoid any details for that reason ... But probably have covered it enough in this thread and time to move it out of this thread anyway


----------



## scrappinginontario

TheMaxRebo said:


> I was specifically wording everything to avoid any details for that reason ... But probably have covered it enough in this thread and time to move it out of this thread anyway


I wasn’t mentioning anyone specifically but stopped reading TS4 comments as a couple started sharing details.  I agree, let’s move on.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

I guess they are popular


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1142474781557579776


----------



## dina444444

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> I guess they are popular
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1142474781557579776


That’s not new. It’s been there since opening day.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dina444444 said:


> That’s not new. It’s been there since opening day.



Well then I guess "Disneyland News Today" is not accurately named


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS* (I think)

http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/steamboat-willie-popcorn-bucket-arrives-at-magic-kingdom/


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS* (I think)
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/steamboat-willie-popcorn-bucket-arrives-at-magic-kingdom/


They were not there yesterday.


----------



## wareagle57

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS* (I think)
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/steamboat-willie-popcorn-bucket-arrives-at-magic-kingdom/



I was so disappointed I couldn't get one in Disneyland because they were AP exclusive. Since there is no mention of it, I'm guessing they aren't exclusive at MK. I hope that doesn't make them sell out quickly. I'll be there in 2 weeks.


----------



## NoTime42

Rough night at DHS. F! was cancelled due to technical difficulties, then ToT also closed due to technical difficulties.

I think we are hearing that tonight’s F! FP+ is valid tomorrow since it was a 9pm show (after today ends)
RnR has been flooded with the ToT FP+ cancels


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

NoTime42 said:


> Rough night at DHS. F! was cancelled due to technical difficulties, then ToT also closed due to technical difficulties.
> 
> I think we are hearing that tonight’s F! FP+ is valid tomorrow since it was a 9pm show (after today ends)
> RnR has been flooded with the ToT FP+ cancels


Fantasmic was canceled. My FP is good for tomorrow for any park excluding a few attractions.

Tower did close at the end of the night. However, they did let 30 of us into the ride at 9:02 p.m. (park closed at 9). I happened to walk up at 8:59 p.m. since I saw the doors moving on Tower. They walked us straight to the elevators (didn’t watch the pre-show). One of the best pixie dust moments I have ever had at Disney! You don’t hear them ever opening a ride after park closing.


----------



## NoTime42

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Fantasmic was canceled. My FP is good for tomorrow for any park excluding a few attractions.
> 
> Tower did close at the end of the night. However, they did let 30 of us into the ride at 9:02 p.m. (park closed at 9). I happened to walk up at 8:59 p.m. since I saw the doors moving on Tower. They walked us straight to the elevators (didn’t watch the pre-show). One of the best pixie dust moments I have ever had at Disney! You don’t hear them ever opening a ride after park closing.


Cool
Yes, I may have seen you from the RnR queue and wondered how some got to ride since we were in the ToT line and told to leave.


----------



## DisLiss

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/epic-eats-replaces-oasis-canteen-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/



I'm thinking they don't want an "Oasis Canteen" and an "Oga's Cantina" in the same park.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Toy Story 4 doing well but below initial estimates

https://variety.com/2019/film/news/box-office-toy-story-4-chucky-aladdin-1203250752/
Seeing it tomorrow night


----------



## NoTime42

Planet Hollywood in DS was evacuated with a fire alarm about 11:15pm tonight.  Chicken Guy was also briefly evacuated.
A lot of abandoned bar tabs. 
30 mins later all employees still standing outside


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Toy Story 4 doing well but below initial estimates
> 
> https://variety.com/2019/film/news/box-office-toy-story-4-chucky-aladdin-1203250752/
> Seeing it tomorrow night



We won’t be seeing it until next weekend. Didn’t want to waste time watching it in Barcelona, but we did get to watch the previous 3 before we left. 3 still makes me cry like a baby.


----------



## ksromack

soniam said:


> We won’t be seeing it until next weekend. Didn’t want to waste time watching it in Barcelona, but we did get to watch the previous 3 before we left. 3 still makes me cry like a baby.


Me too!


----------



## rteetz

New security area at Disneyland parking garage is now open 



Courtesy of @dina444444


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Toy Story 4 doing well but below initial estimates
> 
> https://variety.com/2019/film/news/box-office-toy-story-4-chucky-aladdin-1203250752/
> Seeing it tomorrow night




I saw it Friday night. I really enjoyed it and laughed more than I thought I would. It doesn't pull the emotional heartstrings like the others, though. The animation has changed so much, though! It's a beautiful movie.


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


> New security area at Disneyland parking garage is now open
> 
> View attachment 411062
> 
> Courtesy of @dina444444


Today is the first day for the new tram loading and security area. The parking structure will open later this week.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1142738089346867200


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1142824638784794624


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1142824638784794624




How many times will I cry???


----------



## SaintsManiac

Just saw on Instagram that the Lion King popcorn bucket has arrived in Animal Kingdom! Sorry if this is old news!


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> Just saw on Instagram that the Lion King popcorn bucket has arrived in Animal Kingdom! Sorry if this is old news!


Good! Hope it’s there in July still.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> Good! Hope it’s there in July still.




Right?? I NEED IT.


----------



## NateD1226

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1142738089346867200


This is so beautiful! I can't wait to see the ride in action and all of the reviews.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Toy Story 4 doing well but below initial estimates
> 
> https://variety.com/2019/film/news/box-office-toy-story-4-chucky-aladdin-1203250752/
> Seeing it tomorrow night



Tough to feel bad that it "only" made $120 million over the weekend, making it "only" the third biggest animated opening of all time...


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1142839735401926656


----------



## rteetz

*News*

http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/a-clo...tar-wars-galaxys-edge-general-public-opening/


----------



## wareagle57

********** said:


> Tough to feel bad that it "only" made $120 million over the weekend, making it "only" the third biggest animated opening of all time...



This summer has just been cursed at the box office for whatever reason. It's still a success sure, but not what they were hoping for. I think hopes were that this could be yet another billion dollar movie for the studio this year, but that seems unlikely now. Disney has the chance to set the record for most billion dollar movies in a year for ALL studios combined by themselves.


----------



## rteetz

News

Pandora Ranger Set Times to be Modified Today at Disney's Animal Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 SeaWorld & Busch Gardens Offering $25 Tickets to Annual Passholders


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 New Stroller Rental Test to Take Place at Disney's Animal Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Voyage of the Little Mermaid Going Dark at Disney's Hollywood Studios on Select Dates


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Toy Story 4 doing well but below initial estimates
> 
> https://variety.com/2019/film/news/box-office-toy-story-4-chucky-aladdin-1203250752/
> Seeing it tomorrow night


Just saw it earlier today. I would love to hear your opinion of the film!



SaintsManiac said:


> I saw it Friday night. I really enjoyed it and laughed more than I thought I would. It doesn't pull the emotional heartstrings like the others, though. The animation has changed so much, though! It's a beautiful movie.





Spoiler: My opinion



I agree 100%! I feel it almost relied on too much comic relief between Forky, Ducky and Bunny, Buttercup, and Duke. I enjoyed the film, but I did not understand how people said it was so emotional. Woody saying goodbye and passing the sheriff badge to Jessie was a little touching, but he was making his own choices and he was going to be happier now. The animation really was great. Young Andy looked completely different than the original film and the reflection/shine on Bo's face/arms as porcelain was spectacular amongst many other things!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

PolyRob said:


> Just saw it earlier today. I would love to hear your opinion of the film!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My opinion
> 
> 
> 
> I agree 100%! I feel it almost relied on too much comic relief between Forky, Ducky and Bunny, Buttercup, and Duke. I enjoyed the film, but I did not understand how people said it was so emotional. Woody saying goodbye and passing the sheriff badge to Jessie was a little touching, but he was making his own choices and he was going to be happier now. The animation really was great. Young Andy looked completely different than the original film and the reflection/shine on Bo's face/arms as porcelain was spectacular amongst many other things!



Fully agree with your take - you put what I felt into words better than I did


----------



## Dis_Fan

I just came home from Toy Story 4. It is hard to knock a 9/10 movie. While it is the funniest of the 4 I think it is the worst of the 4. But 1-3 are such perfection being 4th is more nitpicks then anything.

I thought the characterization of Woody and Bonnie seemed off and the last 15 minutes seemed more silly then exciting. It is unfortunate the older characters barely have a role in the movie but the new characters were great. Knock off Polly Pocket was probably my favorite character in the movie.

I would be first in line for Toy Story 5 but with the understanding it has a different tone and energy then the first 3.


----------



## FoxC63

No spoilers here, we just got back from watching Toy Story 4 in 3D.  LOVED IT! 

We bought this popcorn tin unfilled $6.99, otherwise $12.99 filled.


----------



## JK World

FoxC63 said:


> No spoilers here, we just got back from watching Toy Story 4 in 3D.  LOVED IT!
> 
> We bought this popcorn tin unfilled $6.99, otherwise $12.99 filled.
> View attachment 411200


It was $5.99/11.99 at our theater, they had a ton of them. We enjoyed the movie, I don't think I'd want a 5 though. Not with the way things ended.


----------



## rteetz

Ok my Toy Story 4 thoughts... No spoilers 

Franchise fatigue is getting to me. Hear me out though. I really enjoyed Toy Story 4. I laughed and even teared up. It was probably the most funny of them all. I didn’t think this needed to be made and still think it didn’t. I still enjoyed it though and will buy it when it’s available. I’ve grown up with this franchise and love it dearly but it’s time to close this door. If another one happens it needs to be fresh and different. Maybe a whole new set of toys or something. I would recommend seeing it for sure if you can.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

Haven’t seen TS4.  All I can say is that the live action remake of the original Toy Story is going to freak some kids out...


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> SeaWorld & Busch Gardens Offering $25 Tickets to Annual Passholders


I was hoping it was for Disney APs . That would get me to go spend a day there on my next trip.


----------



## rteetz

OSUZorba said:


> I was hoping it was for Disney APs . That would get me to go spend a day there on my next trip.


That would certainly be something if Disney teamed up with another park for a deal lol


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Voyage of the Little Mermaid Going Dark at Disney's Hollywood Studios on Select Dates


Is this for maintenance or to save money on "slow" days?


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> That would certainly be something if Disney teamed up with another park for a deal lol


They wouldn't have to Team up. Seaworld could just offer it as a way of trying to pull some people that would otherwise ignore them. Like stores taking competitor's coupons. I've seen other businesses do similar. Disney could be annoyed, but I don't think they could do anything about it.


----------



## rteetz

OSUZorba said:


> Is this for maintenance or to save money on "slow" days?


Could be either. I don't think its necessarily for slow days though. July isn't what it used to be but its still busy.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

OSUZorba said:


> Is this for maintenance or to save money on "slow" days?


It can’t be. It’s just Disney testing to see if they could get away with closing something right when Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge opens instead of having everything open to eat up as many people as possible.

(I’m joking)


----------



## OSUZorba

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> It can’t be. It’s just Disney testing to see if they could get away with closing something right when Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge opens instead of having everything open to eat up as many people as possible.
> 
> (I’m joking)


Yeah, I assume it is to get some maintenance out of the way prior to it being packed with SW:GE overflow. Maybe they are going to take a page from the airlines and make the seats smaller and closer together.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

March of the First Order is ending July 7th. The walk around Storm Troopers are also ending that day. 

I expect this is a getting ready for SWGE thing.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1142854675588235264


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


>


I feel like I heard people like the milk though?


----------



## osully

Got our Lion King tickets! Fingers crossed that their is no auto-tune!

This will be the last of the "live action" remakes that we go see in the theatre. I'm not a huge fan of them doing these "live action" remakes but Lion King looks very good.


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> March of the First Order is ending July 7th. The walk around Storm Troopers are also ending that day.
> 
> I expect this is a getting ready for SWGE thing.



That's kind of crappy. 

We are headed there mid July for a family trip. Son loves seeing that show. So we lose that and gain nothing for this trip. 

What's the opposite of pixie dust?


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

dlavender said:


> That's kind of crappy.
> 
> We are headed there mid July for a family trip. Son loves seeing that show. So we lose that and gain nothing for this trip.
> 
> What's the opposite of pixie dust?


 ?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1142854675588235264



people will buy it once for the photo ops - I know I will get it once to try it .... but people don't go back again, and again for Butter Beer *just* for the photo op - it actually tastes good

So hopefully Disney does tweak it - even if not for a while (get through the opening and those initial Instagram moments, and then roll out something new and have all those people have to come back to try the new, good version)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MissGina5 said:


> I feel like I heard people like the milk though?



a few people do - most seem to not be fans.  And at the very lease is very much not what they are expecting so even if they think it is ok, it isn't what they hoped for ... and it definitely isn't the "Disney Butter Beer" that I am sure Disney was hoping for


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*This Day In Disney History!*

Happy 126th Birthday to Roy O. Disney!

Happy 25th Anniversary to my favorite Disney animated movie, the Lion King!!!


----------



## jknezek

dlavender said:


> That's kind of crappy.
> 
> We are headed there mid July for a family trip. Son loves seeing that show. So we lose that and gain nothing for this trip.
> 
> What's the opposite of pixie dust?


Shareholder reports...


----------



## DarthGallifrey

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just saw Toy Story 4 ... Thought it was ok, definitely a weaker entry.  Final 15 mins or so are really good though



I saw it on Saturday night and I agree.  I enjoyed the movie but I would not rush to see it again


----------



## WebmasterJackie

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1142854675588235264


I really wanted the blue and green "milk" to be blue raspberry and green apple respectively so people who like sweet drinks at least would actually like it. What people describe it tasting like sounds horrible and I wouldn't buy it just for the photo op.

Kinda reminds me of the drink that was served in the Orange Bird sipper at Flower & Garden – that was super yucky but we HAD to have that sipper.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

WebmasterJackie said:


> I really wanted the blue and green "milk" to be blue raspberry and green apple respectively so people who like sweet drinks at least would actually like it. What people describe it tasting like sounds horrible and I wouldn't buy it just for the photo op.
> 
> Kinda reminds me of the drink that was served in the Orange Bird sipper at Flower & Garden – that was super yucky but we HAD to have that sipper.



or just make it like a sweet milk type thing.  We often get around the Holidays something called "Sugar Cookie Milk" which is basically a milk that is swettened and some vanilla flavoriting to it.  Something like that I think would totally work ... could still do coconut or soy milk if needed

It feels like they overthought this one and made it too "unexpected" and it just didn't work


----------



## piglet1979

I went yesterday with my DD to see Toy Story 4.  I thought it was good.  It was funny but also had a few slower parts.  The end got me though and I cried.  DD who is 11 really liked it too.  She wanted to see this over Aladdin.



soniam said:


> We won’t be seeing it until next weekend. Didn’t want to waste time watching it in Barcelona, but we did get to watch the previous 3 before we left. 3 still makes me cry like a baby.


 
3 and 4 both made me cry.



Dis_Fan said:


> I just came home from Toy Story 4. It is hard to knock a 9/10 movie. While it is the funniest of the 4 I think it is the worst of the 4. But 1-3 are such perfection being 4th is more nitpicks then anything.



2 is still the one that I do not care for.  I would put my order 1, 3, 4, 2



JK World said:


> I don't think I'd want a 5 though. Not with the way things ended.



I agree.  I think it should have ended after 3 but 4 was surprising good.


----------



## PolyRob

piglet1979 said:


> *2 is still the one that I do not care for.  I would put my order 1, 3, 4, 2*


I agree 100%


----------



## only hope

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Voyage of the Little Mermaid Going Dark at Disney's Hollywood Studios on Select Dates



Maybe they’ll finally install a digital projector and fix the audio so that Ariel is louder than the accompaniment. 



rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> March of the First Order is ending July 7th. The walk around Storm Troopers are also ending that day.
> 
> I expect this is a getting ready for SWGE thing.



But who is going to make sure there aren’t any traitors walking around?

Best street entertainment ever. I know the stormtroopers will be back once SWGE opens, but that march is amazing. Guess I’ll have to watch it two or three times next week on the day I’m there.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

MissGina5 said:


> I feel like I heard people like the milk though?



The stuff is pretty gross. Both colors. I don't know anyone who actually liked it. While drinking it multiple people came up and asked us our opinion. We told them it wasn't good/wasn't worth it and they grimly nodded, saying that's all they'd heard as well. However, almost everyone we spoke to also said they were resigned to at least buy the blue milk for a photo, though one family we spoke to said they would just buy one glass for the five of them as opposed to one per person.


----------



## ksromack

WebmasterJackie said:


> I really wanted the blue and green "milk" to be blue raspberry and green apple respectively so people who like sweet drinks at least would actually like it.
> 
> Kinda reminds me of the drink that was served in the Orange Bird sipper at Flower & Garden – that was super yucky but we HAD to have that sipper.


We suffered through the orange bird sipper drink because I may or may not have drank almost anything to get that cup!  I agree on the flavors for the blue and green "milk"


----------



## OSUZorba

TheMaxRebo said:


> a few people do - most seem to not be fans.  And at the very lease is very much not what they are expecting so even if they think it is ok, it isn't what they hoped for ... and it definitely isn't the "Disney Butter Beer" that I am sure Disney was hoping for


I saw a clip, I think it was with Craig, with an interview with the guy that came up with the taste. He was trying to come up with something completely unexpected. I can understand the thought since it is a different galaxy, why should it taste like milk. On the other hand, it is a galaxy were most people  look like humans, so maybe milk that taste like milk isn't that unreasonable.


----------



## only hope

Hagrigds coaster made the For the Record page of the latest Time magazine (July 1 issue, page 6).


----------



## rteetz

Virtual Queue is now in use at Disneyland.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

Disneyland Update: Anticipation and Redemption


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Tickets Now On Sale for Disney’s “The Lion King”


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*HHN NEWS*

Universal announced a new house coming to HHN: Yeti - Terror of the Yukon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143171946663862272

... and then threw shade at Disney:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143175985094975489


----------



## LoganBrown1990

SouthFayetteFan said:


> Haven’t seen TS4.  All I can say is that the live action remake of the original Toy Story is going to freak some kids out...



I went to see that yesterday. It took a dark turn when Andy's toy started killing people


----------



## TheMaxRebo

LoganBrown1990 said:


> I went to see that yesterday. It took a dark turn when Andy's toy started killing people



It's that Toy Story / Terminator cross over you never knew you wanted!!!!


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> Virtual Queue is now in use at Disneyland.


And 150 minute wait now for the Falcon.


----------



## OSUZorba

The Pho said:


> And 150 minute wait now for the Falcon.


Other wait times don't seem bad at all, but still only 9:17 there. It'll be very interesting to see if the crowds still don't come to DL.


----------



## jpeterson

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> March of the First Order is ending July 7th. The walk around Storm Troopers are also ending that day.
> 
> I expect this is a getting ready for SWGE thing.


That's too bad, I always enjoyed that and made sure to catch it each trip.


----------



## Farro

So, the big crowds at Disneyland? Did it happen? 

Either this reservation system really, really worked to control crowds or the numbers just weren't as big as expected?


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> So, the big crowds at Disneyland? Did it happen?
> 
> Either this reservation system really, really worked to control crowds or the numbers just weren't as big as expected?


I think both.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I think both.



I definitely think both and also, as was pointed out to me, there are still the blackouts on a lot of the annual passes at DLR and with it being a more locals park that has a big impact

But that said, this is the first day of it being open with no reservations, and this seems really pretty light


----------



## SG131

TheMaxRebo said:


> I definitely think both and also, as was pointed out to me, there are still the blackouts on a lot of the annual passes at DLR and with it being a more locals park that has a big impact
> 
> But that said, this is the first day of it being open with no reservations, and this seems really pretty light


How long does the blackout period last?  This was really a good approach to staggering the crowds.  First reservations, then regular guests, then AP.


----------



## dina444444

Farro said:


> So, the big crowds at Disneyland? Did it happen?
> 
> Either this reservation system really, really worked to control crowds or the numbers just weren't as big as expected?


I think it’s a mix but Disneyland has been soft during the summer time the last few years. Our busy season is the Halloween corridor.


----------



## dina444444

SG131 said:


> How long does the blackout period last?  This was really a good approach to staggering the crowds.  First reservations, then regular guests, then AP.



APs start to gain access back in mid/late August. CM self admit the second week of September and as of now main gates are blocked indefinitely.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143202164900106241


----------



## nkosiek

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> March of the First Order is ending July 7th. The walk around Storm Troopers are also ending that day.
> 
> I expect this is a getting ready for SWGE thing.


They are killing me with these little mini-closires and whatnot during the time I'll be there.


----------



## dlavender

nkosiek said:


> They are killing me with these little mini-closires and whatnot during the time I'll be there.



It’s the lack of notice that kills me. 

We get 3 weeks? It’s not really a game changer but...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dlavender said:


> It’s the lack of notice that kills me.
> 
> We get 3 weeks? It’s not really a game changer but...




Disney: you can book packages up to 499 days in advance, book dining 180 days in advance, and book what ride you want to ride when at 60 days in advance

Also Disney: We are changing park hours and getting rid of thing with 2 weeks notice


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Rainbow Reef at Aulani, A Disney Resort & Spa Introduces Close-Up Encounter Experience


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Cruise Line Honored by the Port of Vancouver for Its Environmental Efforts


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“The Lion King: Can You Feel The Love Tonight with Robin Roberts” Coming to ABC this Summer


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Freeform Picks Up Pilot “Close Up” From Peter Nowalk and ABC Signature Studios


----------



## jknezek

TheMaxRebo said:


> Disney: you *can* book packages up to 499 days in advance, book dining 180 days in advance, and book what ride you want to ride when at 60 days in advance
> 
> Also Disney: We are changing park hours and getting rid of thing with 2 weeks notice



Right verb. You can, not must. Sure many of us feel like we are likely to miss out on something if we don't do 499/180/60, but lots of people don't. I think a lot of it is the difference between the once every couple years or once in a lifetime crowd and the every year or couple times a year crowd. If you go regularly, it's no big deal not to get on FoP or eat in that one special restaurant or stay at that one resort you love. 

But nothing about Disney says you must do 499/180/60. Other than the 499, which allows Disney to forecast demand early, I'm not sure why they allow 180/60. I've seen people talk about staffing and food orders for restaurants, but none of that is needed 6 months out. You need a few weeks for staffing, tops. And the 60 is completely about building suspense. Because there is no reason that couldn't be 30 or 15 for operations purposes. 

Anyway, the point is, Disney doesn't make you book 499/180/60. They give you that option. They aren't going to be constrained by an option they give you. For most people, who aren't as Disney crazy as we are, they aren't going to know about the changes made at 210 or 75 from their trip, so it doesn't matter if Disney announces it or not. We are such a small subset of fans that will complain about the loss of the March after plans are already made for parks because most of the people who go don't even know it takes place and are happy to stumble on it when it happens and don't know to miss it if it doesn't...


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


> Rainbow Reef at Aulani, A Disney Resort & Spa Introduces Close-Up Encounter Experience


We did the Rainbow Reef every day we were at Aulani. Very fun! The SCUBA experience sounds cool.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> Right verb. You can, not must. Sure many of us feel like we are likely to miss out on something if we don't do 499/180/60, but lots of people don't. I think a lot of it is the difference between the once every couple years or once in a lifetime crowd and the every year or couple times a year crowd. If you go regularly, it's no big deal not to get on FoP or eat in that one special restaurant or stay at that one resort you love.
> 
> But nothing about Disney says you must do 499/180/60. Other than the 499, which allows Disney to forecast demand early, I'm not sure why they allow 180/60. I've seen people talk about staffing and food orders for restaurants, but none of that is needed 6 months out. You need a few weeks for staffing, tops. And the 60 is completely about building suspense. Because there is no reason that couldn't be 30 or 15 for operations purposes.
> 
> Anyway, the point is, Disney doesn't make you book 499/180/60. They give you that option. They aren't going to be constrained by an option they give you. For most people, who aren't as Disney crazy as we are, they aren't going to know about the changes made at 210 or 75 from their trip, so it doesn't matter if Disney announces it or not. We are such a small subset of fans that will complain about the loss of the March after plans are already made for parks because most of the people who go don't even know it takes place and are happy to stumble on it when it happens and don't know to miss it if it doesn't...



obviously you don't have to book that far out - but Disney had build a system that encourages it and increases your odds at getting what you want.  So to maximize what you get to, it is best to book things as early as you want.  For our next trip, we structured it so our DHS day was as late in our plans as possible to help secure Slinky Dog (and even though I was booking at 65 days out the earliest they had was 2:40pm).  We weren't able to get 7DMT even though I was trying at 61 days.  Is our vacation ruined b/c of that?  Of course not - but I would prefer to maximize what we get done when I am vacationing anywhere and it is hard to do that at Disney if you don't book that far out

and I agree that there is no reason they couldn't do ADRs at 60 days and FP at 15 and 30 days.  Just seems like Disney built a system to enable people to book very far in advance but then will change things well within that window - so as a planner, I find it rather annoying.


----------



## dlavender

TheMaxRebo said:


> obviously you don't have to book that far out - but Disney had build a system that encourages it and increases your odds at getting what you want.  So to maximize what you get to, it is best to book things as early as you want.  For our next trip, we structured it so our DHS day was as late in our plans as possible to help secure Slinky Dog (and even though I was booking at 65 days out the earliest they had was 2:40pm).  We weren't able to get 7DMT even though I was trying at 61 days.  Is our vacation ruined b/c of that?  Of course not - but I would prefer to maximize what we get done when I am vacationing anywhere and it is hard to do that at Disney if you don't book that far out
> 
> and I agree that there is no reason they couldn't do ADRs at 60 days and FP at 15 and 30 days.  Just seems like Disney built a system to enable people to book very far in advance but then will change things well within that window - so as a planner, I find it rather annoying.



Especially when we are talking about 3 weeks notice for plans that are very encouraged to be in place at least 30 days out.....


----------



## Amy11401

jknezek said:


> Right verb. You can, not must. Sure many of us feel like we are likely to miss out on something if we don't do 499/180/60, but lots of people don't. I think a lot of it is the difference between the once every couple years or once in a lifetime crowd and the every year or couple times a year crowd. If you go regularly, it's no big deal not to get on FoP or eat in that one special restaurant or stay at that one resort you love.
> 
> But nothing about Disney says you must do 499/180/60. Other than the 499, which allows Disney to forecast demand early, I'm not sure why they allow 180/60. I've seen people talk about staffing and food orders for restaurants, but none of that is needed 6 months out. You need a few weeks for staffing, tops. And the 60 is completely about building suspense. Because there is no reason that couldn't be 30 or 15 for operations purposes.
> 
> Anyway, the point is, Disney doesn't make you book 499/180/60. They give you that option. They aren't going to be constrained by an option they give you. For most people, who aren't as Disney crazy as we are, they aren't going to know about the changes made at 210 or 75 from their trip, so it doesn't matter if Disney announces it or not. We are such a small subset of fans that will complain about the loss of the March after plans are already made for parks because most of the people who go don't even know it takes place and are happy to stumble on it when it happens and don't know to miss it if it doesn't...


Just wondering, do most people book their hotel 499 days in advance?  I feel like the 180/60 for dining and fast passes is common.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*PHOTOS*

http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/lates...dventure-construction-facades-and-sightlines/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Amy11401 said:


> Just wondering, do most people book their hotel 499 days in advance?  I feel like the 180/60 for dining and fast passes is common.



I wouldn't say most - but just recently I've seen a few people posting Facebook groups asking why they can't see availability for their Dec 2020 trips and I mentioned to them you can only book 499 days in advance - so definitely some


----------



## rteetz

*News*

http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/merma...-2020-from-january-5th-through-february-29th/


----------



## jknezek

Amy11401 said:


> Just wondering, do most people book their hotel 499 days in advance?  I feel like the 180/60 for dining and fast passes is common.


I think it's most common at Fort Wilderness because of how hard it is to get spots, especially during holidays and high snowbird season.


----------



## rteetz

Star Wars Celebration Friday tickets are now sold out.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143291023390466048


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> *PHOTOS*
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/lates...dventure-construction-facades-and-sightlines/



oh my god this is going to be awesome!!!


----------



## jade1

TheMaxRebo said:


> It's that Toy Story / Terminator cross over you never knew you wanted!!!!


----------



## ecclescake

Is is expected to be an especially cold Jan/Feb next year or is this just due to it being a colder part of the year would you think? 





rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/merma...-2020-from-january-5th-through-february-29th/


----------



## rteetz

ecclescake said:


> Is is expected to be an especially cold Jan/Feb next year or is this just due to it being a colder part of the year would you think?


Probably just guessing it will be cold.


----------



## rteetz

SWGE is OPEN! No virtual queue right now.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143291023390466048



I mean, this has to be slightly disconcerting to the powers that be, no?


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Tickets Now On Sale for Disney’s “The Lion King”



Got My Ticket! Also the Lion King soundtrack list got released and I’m super excited that “He Lives In You” will be in the movie!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143197249167659010


----------



## firefly_ris

BigRed98 said:


> Got My Ticket! Also the Lion King soundtrack list got released and I’m super excited that “He Lives In You” will be in the movie!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143197249167659010



I am extremely happy that Hans Zimmer, Lebo M and Elton are all involved again. What a huge part of my tween-hood this soundtrack (and Rhythm of the Pride Lands) was.

[ETA] Would have loved to have seen Nala's "Shadowland" from the musical (based on the song "Lea Halalela" from Rhythm of the Pride Lands) incorporated here as I was hoping for more expansion on what the lionesses endured during Simba's absence, but then again, I have a hard time imagining Beyonce measuring up to Heather Headley for that one.


----------



## Mal6586

BigRed98 said:


> Got My Ticket! Also the Lion King soundtrack list got released and I’m super excited that “He Lives In You” will be in the movie!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143197249167659010


And that’ll be the point in the movie when I dissolve into a puddle of tears!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disneyland CM blackouts were just lifted starting tomorrow


----------



## ErinF

I’m definitely one who thought the wheels would fall off at DL starting today. I’m just stunned at the low wait times they had park-wide not to mention the low-ish waits for the Falcon. The CM blackouts being lifted starting tomorrow are certainly interesting.


----------



## OSUZorba

Farro said:


> I mean, this has to be slightly disconcerting to the powers that be, no?


Looks like its time to raise prices and add more black out dates!


----------



## OSUZorba

ErinF said:


> I’m definitely one who thought the wheels would fall off at DL starting today. I’m just stunned at the low wait times they had park-wide not to mention the low-ish waits for the Falcon. The CM blackouts being lifted starting tomorrow are certainly interesting.


I wondered if there would be a little bit of "backlash*" but I thought that was just a wild thought that would not at all be reality. But it sure seems like people are going out of their way to NOT go to the park. I know the blackouts are probably a big part of that, but its still nuts. Obviously they are getting a huge inrush of tourists either. 

*Not sure that backlash is the right world, but can't think of another one. I know I've been a SW fan my whole life, but was pretty annoyed when SW:GE opening was announced for my week at WDW, I would've moved my trip if my room had been refundable.


----------



## nkosiek

dlavender said:


> It’s the lack of notice that kills me.
> 
> We get 3 weeks? It’s not really a game changer but...


That's sorta what I meant. I don't particularly like the closures but the lack of notice is ridiculous. I told my little guy about it today and he was sad. He was ready to stand up to a Stormtrooper this year instead of standing behind Dad. I'm just waiting for them to cancel Jedi Training before July 11th.


----------



## rteetz

I posted this in the SWGE thread as well. I think I am going to write an article about this but wanted to post some thoughts after tonights news and the first non-reservation day.

SWGE is a hit thematically, and from a theme park innovation standpoint. Now people are beginning to question the popularity of the land and what that means going forward. In my opinion Disneyland did an amazing job opening SWGE. The CM previews, to media days, and then reservations. It gave locals and hotel guests a "lower" crowd option to see the land and gave Disneyland management/ops some room to test and adjust. We saw several changes throughout that reservation period and even during day 1 of non-reservations we saw changes and tomorrow will bring more changes.

I do not think because of the low crowds that SWGE is not a success. Disney doesn't seem to be thrilled with the low crowds at the moment though with the lifting of CM blockouts. SoCal APs Deluxe and lower are still blocked out as well. No word if there will be any lifts there. It was also a Monday. Will the weekend be the same? We shall see of course. The virtual queue when in use worked extremely well too. I believe many just stayed away from DL today in anticipation of crowds. We shall see if that continues.

As for Walt Disney World. I imagine they were watching this today. WDW isn't the same demographic as DL. I do wonder though if they will implement the virtual queue after watching this. WDW Management doesn't always see things the same and may think its not needed. Hopefully they still have it in case it is needed. It would make everything so much more manageable.

The other point brought up is are people waiting to go to WDW? Are people waiting for ROTR to open? Definitely some are. Is that a huge amount though to make up the crowd difference we expected? We don't really know. The CM pass lifts are telling. I think Disney definitely expected bigger crowds. One more piece not as talked about but is pricing also getting to people? Park ticket, hotel, food, and then of course the Star Wars merch is not cheap. So are people just not going? More data we don't have.

Either way the days going forward will be something to watch.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I posted this in the SWGE thread as well. I think I am going to write an article about this but wanted to post some thoughts after tonights news and the first non-reservation day.
> 
> SWGE is a hit thematically, and from a theme park innovation standpoint. Now people are beginning to question the popularity of the land and what that means going forward. In my opinion Disneyland did an amazing job opening SWGE. The CM previews, to media days, and then reservations. It gave locals and hotel guests a "lower" crowd option to see the land and gave Disneyland management/ops some room to test and adjust. We saw several changes throughout that reservation period and even during day 1 of non-reservations we saw changes and tomorrow will bring more changes.
> 
> I do not think because of the low crowds that SWGE is not a success. Disney doesn't seem to be thrilled with the low crowds at the moment though with the lifting of CM blockouts. SoCal APs Deluxe and lower are still blocked out as well. No word if there will be any lifts there. It was also a Monday. Will the weekend be the same? We shall see of course. The virtual queue when in use worked extremely well too. I believe many just stayed away from DL today in anticipation of crowds. We shall see if that continues.
> 
> As for Walt Disney World. I imagine they were watching this today. WDW isn't the same demographic as DL. I do wonder though if they will implement the virtual queue after watching this. WDW Management doesn't always see things the same and may think its not needed. Hopefully they still have it in case it is needed. It would make everything so much more manageable.
> 
> The other point brought up is are people waiting to go to WDW? Are people waiting for ROTR to open? Definitely some are. Is that a huge amount though to make up the crowd difference we expected? We don't really know. The CM pass lifts are telling. I think Disney definitely expected bigger crowds. One more piece not as talked about but is pricing also getting to people? Park ticket, hotel, food, and then of course the Star Wars merch is not cheap. So are people just not going? More data we don't have.
> 
> Either way the days going forward will be something to watch.



It felt like crowds were there for GE - but people not doing GE were staying away for fear of crowds and the unknown - so the rest of DLR was quite empty

Will take some time for things to find an equilibrium - once people see how the virtual queue and the reservations at Savi's and Oga's work ... But you raise good questions.  And you figure many of the big time Star Wars fans went during the previews and for now, are the prices getting to people and you can't just do a trip on a whim to see how it is.  And for people that can't afford to go all the time, are they waiting to see how things work and for ROTR

Would be an interesting article - maybe even structure it as featuring various theories


----------



## writerguyfl

dlavender said:


> That's kind of crappy.
> 
> We are headed there mid July for a family trip. Son loves seeing that show. So we lose that and gain nothing for this trip.
> 
> What's the opposite of pixie dust?





only hope said:


> But who is going to make sure there aren’t any traitors walking around?
> 
> Best street entertainment ever. I know the stormtroopers will be back once SWGE opens, but that march is amazing. Guess I’ll have to watch it two or three times next week on the day I’m there.



I'm the exact opposite.  I say good riddance.  Maybe it's the fact that I'm an extreme pacifist, but I always felt that armed soldiers were wildly inappropriate for a theme park like Disney's Hollywood Studios.

For the record, I have no issue with their presence in a fully immersive world like Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> I posted this in the SWGE thread as well. I think I am going to write an article about this but wanted to post some thoughts after tonights news and the first non-reservation day.
> 
> SWGE is a hit thematically, and from a theme park innovation standpoint. Now people are beginning to question the popularity of the land and what that means going forward. In my opinion Disneyland did an amazing job opening SWGE. The CM previews, to media days, and then reservations. It gave locals and hotel guests a "lower" crowd option to see the land and gave Disneyland management/ops some room to test and adjust. We saw several changes throughout that reservation period and even during day 1 of non-reservations we saw changes and tomorrow will bring more changes.
> 
> I do not think because of the low crowds that SWGE is not a success. Disney doesn't seem to be thrilled with the low crowds at the moment though with the lifting of CM blockouts. SoCal APs Deluxe and lower are still blocked out as well. No word if there will be any lifts there. It was also a Monday. Will the weekend be the same? We shall see of course. The virtual queue when in use worked extremely well too. I believe many just stayed away from DL today in anticipation of crowds. We shall see if that continues.
> 
> As for Walt Disney World. I imagine they were watching this today. WDW isn't the same demographic as DL. I do wonder though if they will implement the virtual queue after watching this. WDW Management doesn't always see things the same and may think its not needed. Hopefully they still have it in case it is needed. It would make everything so much more manageable.
> 
> The other point brought up is are people waiting to go to WDW? Are people waiting for ROTR to open? Definitely some are. Is that a huge amount though to make up the crowd difference we expected? We don't really know. The CM pass lifts are telling. I think Disney definitely expected bigger crowds. One more piece not as talked about but is pricing also getting to people? Park ticket, hotel, food, and then of course the Star Wars merch is not cheap. So are people just not going? More data we don't have.
> 
> Either way the days going forward will be something to watch.



I think because both parts of the Disneyland opening went so smoothly, that World is going to be overconfident and do nothing more than they’ve done for Toy Story and Pandora.  I think we’ll be getting an opposite experience from when each Resort initially opened.  People likely avoided Land because they expected too much chaos, they now see it wasn’t that bad and now they’ll all converge on a less prepared World.


----------



## Mzpalmtree

The Pho said:


> I think because both parts of the Disneyland opening went so smoothly, that World is going to be overconfident and do nothing more than they’ve done for Toy Story and Pandora.  I think we’ll be getting an opposite experience from when each Resort initially opened.  People likely avoided Land because they expected too much chaos, they now see it wasn’t that bad and now they’ll all converge on a less prepared World.


This is EXACTLY what I am afraid of...


----------



## Firebird060

Cant wait for Rat Ride at Epcot, Just rode it 2 days ago in Paris and it was great, I love the trackless design,  I suspect the version at Epcot will be better overall with even stronger scents pushed in than the scents in Paris rat ride.   Also all the Remy merch was pretty kool, I suspect we will get more of that here once Rat opens.


----------



## ksromack

The Pho said:


> I think because both parts of the Disneyland opening went so smoothly, that World is going to be overconfident and do nothing more than they’ve done for Toy Story and Pandora.  I think we’ll be getting an opposite experience from when each Resort initially opened.  People likely avoided Land because they expected too much chaos, they now see it wasn’t that bad and now they’ll all converge on a less prepared World.


You took the words right out of my mouth.  There is no way the WDW opening is going to be this smooth.  If I didn’t want to go so badly I would wait it out.


----------



## Farro

Firebird060 said:


> Cant wait for Rat Ride at Epcot, Just rode it 2 days ago in Paris and it was great, I love the trackless design,  I suspect the version at Epcot will be better overall with even stronger scents pushed in than the scents in Paris rat ride.   Also all the Remy merch was pretty kool, I suspect we will get more of that here once Rat opens.



I'm more excited for this than Galaxy's Edge!!!

please, please, please be open (and running  ) by May, 2020!!!


----------



## Ambehnke

Hagrids, just down the road, had a 10 hour wait. WDW SW:GE is not going to have a smooth opening.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Ambehnke said:


> Hagrids, just down the road, had a 10 hour wait. WDW SW:GE is not going to have a smooth opening.




I don't believe it will, either.


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> I posted this in the SWGE thread as well. I think I am going to write an article about this but wanted to post some thoughts after tonights news and the first non-reservation day.
> 
> SWGE is a hit thematically, and from a theme park innovation standpoint. Now people are beginning to question the popularity of the land and what that means going forward. In my opinion Disneyland did an amazing job opening SWGE. The CM previews, to media days, and then reservations. It gave locals and hotel guests a "lower" crowd option to see the land and gave Disneyland management/ops some room to test and adjust. We saw several changes throughout that reservation period and even during day 1 of non-reservations we saw changes and tomorrow will bring more changes.
> 
> I do not think because of the low crowds that SWGE is not a success. Disney doesn't seem to be thrilled with the low crowds at the moment though with the lifting of CM blockouts. SoCal APs Deluxe and lower are still blocked out as well. No word if there will be any lifts there. It was also a Monday. Will the weekend be the same? We shall see of course. The virtual queue when in use worked extremely well too. I believe many just stayed away from DL today in anticipation of crowds. We shall see if that continues.
> 
> As for Walt Disney World. I imagine they were watching this today. WDW isn't the same demographic as DL. I do wonder though if they will implement the virtual queue after watching this. WDW Management doesn't always see things the same and may think its not needed. Hopefully they still have it in case it is needed. It would make everything so much more manageable.
> 
> The other point brought up is are people waiting to go to WDW? Are people waiting for ROTR to open? Definitely some are. Is that a huge amount though to make up the crowd difference we expected? We don't really know. The CM pass lifts are telling. I think Disney definitely expected bigger crowds. One more piece not as talked about but is pricing also getting to people? Park ticket, hotel, food, and then of course the Star Wars merch is not cheap. So are people just not going? More data we don't have.
> 
> Either way the days going forward will be something to watch.



I'm a little shocked at the lack of crowds for this so far. 

However, when they repaint a wall at WDW it attracts crowds. SWGE will have a big opening here, although I'm beginning to think it wont be as bad as we all feared initially.


----------



## DisLiss

I honestly feel like the first issue with the blue & green milk, is that even though it's plant-based milk, is the "milk", which is a toughie since these drinks are supposed to be milk.      I just don't think a ton of people are going to love milky drinks (aside from actual milk-shakes, of course).   I mean WDW sells the heck out of refillable cups that people happily chug (mostly) soda or other soft drinks out of all day long.   Trying to sell a milky drink to those same folks may just be a really tough sell, no matter what flavors you put into it.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> I posted this in the SWGE thread as well. I think I am going to write an article about this but wanted to post some thoughts after tonights news and the first non-reservation day.
> 
> SWGE is a hit thematically, and from a theme park innovation standpoint. Now people are beginning to question the popularity of the land and what that means going forward. In my opinion Disneyland did an amazing job opening SWGE. The CM previews, to media days, and then reservations. It gave locals and hotel guests a "lower" crowd option to see the land and gave Disneyland management/ops some room to test and adjust. We saw several changes throughout that reservation period and even during day 1 of non-reservations we saw changes and tomorrow will bring more changes.
> 
> I do not think because of the low crowds that SWGE is not a success. Disney doesn't seem to be thrilled with the low crowds at the moment though with the lifting of CM blockouts. SoCal APs Deluxe and lower are still blocked out as well. No word if there will be any lifts there. It was also a Monday. Will the weekend be the same? We shall see of course. The virtual queue when in use worked extremely well too. I believe many just stayed away from DL today in anticipation of crowds. We shall see if that continues.
> 
> As for Walt Disney World. I imagine they were watching this today. WDW isn't the same demographic as DL. I do wonder though if they will implement the virtual queue after watching this. WDW Management doesn't always see things the same and may think its not needed. Hopefully they still have it in case it is needed. It would make everything so much more manageable.
> 
> The other point brought up is are people waiting to go to WDW? Are people waiting for ROTR to open? Definitely some are. Is that a huge amount though to make up the crowd difference we expected? We don't really know. The CM pass lifts are telling. I think Disney definitely expected bigger crowds. One more piece not as talked about but is pricing also getting to people? Park ticket, hotel, food, and then of course the Star Wars merch is not cheap. So are people just not going? More data we don't have.
> 
> Either way the days going forward will be something to watch.



I think it’s a combination of a bunch of factors that lead to this:
#1 Many including me wanted to wait till the “craziness” died down before attending
#2 The reservation system worked perfectly. It allowed for a controlled environment inside the land and many who saw the land during reservations probably stayed away yesterday due to the fear of crazy crowds during non resvertaion window.
#3 Many who weren’t planning on visiting Galaxy Edge also stayed away from DLR as a whole because of the fear of high crowds during both reservation period and yesterday.

I don’t think RotR is playing to much of a factor, there might be some who wants to visit when both attractions are open but that’s probably a smaller amount of people. Money may also be a small factor but everything at Disney is expensive and we see crowd increases each year so why would money now be a factor. Unless we just hit the tipping point. All in all it’s a very interesting discussion.


----------



## rteetz

Ambehnke said:


> Hagrids, just down the road, had a 10 hour wait. WDW SW:GE is not going to have a smooth opening.


I don’t think you can appropriately compare the two. Hagrids is a single ride and has not been running at full capacity. It also is an outdoor coaster and has to deal with weather stoppages.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney announces new WDW package “My first Disney vacation”

http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/disney-announces-my-first-disney-getaway-vacation-package/


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney announces new WDW package “My first Disney vacation”
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/disney-announces-my-first-disney-getaway-vacation-package/




Interesting


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney announces new WDW package “My first Disney vacation”
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/disney-announces-my-first-disney-getaway-vacation-package/



interesting that they dictate which parks it is for - I mean, I get not allowing DHS with GE opening, but surprised it has to be MK and AK vs letting them choose.  Kind of a neat thing, but 2 days is pretty short to really appreciate ones first trip

Also, and maybe I am reading too much into it because I want this to be the case, but wonder if any significance to it starting on Aug 11th - I know that was one of the dates rumored for the AP Previews for GE to start


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney announces new WDW package “My first Disney vacation”
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/disney-announces-my-first-disney-getaway-vacation-package/



That's...lame.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney announces new WDW package “My first Disney vacation”
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/disney-announces-my-first-disney-getaway-vacation-package/



Just a note - the page is down ... not sure if just an IT issue or if the posted it before they meant to ... but getting this screen:


----------



## sherlockmiles

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney announces new WDW package “My first Disney vacation”
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/disney-announces-my-first-disney-getaway-vacation-package/




I actually thought it was a pretty nice thing for young, new families.
2 parents with their first child - nice.  Those are the parks most appealing to a child.


----------



## scrappinginontario

I think the biggest difference between SWGE at DL vs WDW is that DL is mainly a locals park.  Yes, some would have booked a special trip to experience SWGE but not a lot.  I'm guessing many locals either cannot use the APs right now or, if they don't have an AP they're waiting to see how the crowds are before making the drive.

WDW is almost fully made up of people visiting WDW for an extended period of time and further distances so already had their trips booked before the opening was even announced.  Add to that the number of people who will book specifically to visit SWGE at WDW and the crowd numbers at opening could be vastly different in my opinion.

I'm one who is hoping WDW is standing up and taking notice of how smoothly the opening(s) went at DL and are putting similar strategies in motion, especially the virtual queue.


----------



## Cinderumbrella

When they lift the blackouts on local AP (for weekends) then we will see what happens. I don’t fault them for continuing to ease into the water (so to speak).

But I don’t see WDW being this cautious either (at least not at first). Obviously I selfishly only care about opening weekend


----------



## TheMaxRebo

scrappinginontario said:


> I think the biggest difference between SWGE at DL vs WDW is that DL is mainly a locals park.  Yes, some would have booked a special trip to experience SWGE but not a lot.  I'm guessing many locals either cannot use the APs right now or, if they don't have an AP they're waiting to see how the crowds are before making the drive.
> 
> WDW is almost fully made up of people visiting WDW for an extended period of time and further distances so already had their trips booked before the opening was even announced.  Add to that the number of people who will book specifically to visit SWGE at WDW and the crowd numbers at opening could be vastly different in my opinion.
> 
> I'm one who is hoping WDW is standing up and taking notice of how smoothly the opening(s) went at DL and are putting similar strategies in motion, especially the virtual queue.



I would be shocked (but maybe I shouldn't be) if WDW didn't do a virtual queue.  I really don't think they want a multi-hour queue of people just standing in line just to get into the land ... they want them doing other things, and buying food and souvenirs, etc. 

No idea if it will function exactly like DLRs but I think there will be something


----------



## WebmasterJackie

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just a note - the page is down ... not sure if just an IT issue or if the posted it before they meant to ... but getting this screen:
> 
> View attachment 411579


I had our article posted on this about 2 minutes after Blog Mickey and when I refreshed the Disney Parks Blog to get the link to their article on it, they'd pulled it down already. Kind of strange when they do that. It'll probably be back up this afternoon.


----------



## rteetz

*News

Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge at Disneyland Resort Opens with ‘Out of this World’ Guest Experience*

Disney now promoting the low crowds....


----------



## DizFanFamily

TheMaxRebo said:


> It felt like crowds were there for GE - but people not doing GE were staying away for fear of crowds and the unknown - so the rest of DLR was quite empty
> 
> Will take some time for things to find an equilibrium - once people see how the virtual queue and the reservations at Savi's and Oga's work ... But you raise good questions.  And you figure many of the big time Star Wars fans went during the previews and for now, are the prices getting to people and you can't just do a trip on a whim to see how it is.  And for people that can't afford to go all the time, are they waiting to see how things work and for ROTR
> 
> Would be an interesting article - maybe even structure it as featuring various theories


I think you both bring up good points...we live mid-country so we split time fairly evenly at land vs world, but at the current price point, we are holding off on our next trip to either destination until  both SW rides are open.  And while I call "world" home, with the current ticket prices, it is more than likely we will make our next trip to CA where we can do "everything" in 3 days, rather than our typicaly 5-8 day trip to world.  Unfortunately with the ticket prices what they are now, we do have to make financially smart decisions.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

WebmasterJackie said:


> I had our article posted on this about 2 minutes after Blog Mickey and when I refreshed the Disney Parks Blog to get the link to their article on it, they'd pulled it down already. Kind of strange when they do that. It'll probably be back up this afternoon.



yeah, feels like something that maybe got released before they intended or something

It's definitely an interesting offer and at an interesting time to have it!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DizFanFamily said:


> I think you both bring up good points...we live mid-country so we split time fairly evenly at land vs world, but at the current price point, we are holding off on our next trip to either destination until  both SW rides are open.  And while I call "world" home, with the current ticket prices, it is more than likely we will make our next trip to CA where we can do "everything" in 3 days, rather than our typicaly 5-8 day trip to world.  Unfortunately with the ticket prices what they are now, we do have to make financially smart decisions.



very good point - and I would also think the people that are like "OMG I have to go to "Star Wars Land" as soon as I can and I have the disposable money to do so" had already made arrangements to go to Disneyland during the reservation period.

So how many people didn't go to DLR but have the money to go to WDW for GE but before both rides are open?  I mean, I am sure there are a few that want to go to both coasts and others that will combine this with their normal Disney vacation  but I would think people are more likely in one of two groups A) have the money and ability to go as soon as any part of the land is open - and went to DLR already or B) really want to go and can spend some $ on it but cant' go multiple times so let's wait until both rides are open

I am sure there are some people that fit in between those groups, but not sure how many


----------



## Firebird060

One of the most interesting things I realized while in Disneyland Paris, is that actually going to DLP can be quite cheaper then say going to DL or WDW, espicially if your flying out of the east coast.  I ran the numbers from the trip and DLP cost me about $150 per day less per person than even my cheapest of WDW days with my APs.  I wonder how this will change once they make the Upgrades and add the 3 new lands to DLP including there One ride Star Wars Land,


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Firebird060 said:


> One of the most interesting things I realized while in Disneyland Paris, is that actually going to DLP can be quite cheaper then say going to DL or WDW, espicially if your flying out of the east coast.  I ran the numbers from the trip and DLP cost me about $150 per day less per person than even my cheapest of WDW days with my APs.  I wonder how this will change once they make the Upgrades and add the 3 new lands to DLP including there One ride Star Wars Land,



Flights are the big thing, just depending on where you are coming from.  Being in NY we can find reasonable flights to Europe - but also often can find really cheap flights to Florida.  Also, we often drive which makes it even cheaper (since we have 5 people - even a relatively cheap flight adds up when multiplied by 5)

Also, just the time to get to Europe takes longer so would be a much bigger undertaking as most people, I would think, woudl want to be there for longer and see more than just DLP, so the entire trip will add up

But fully agree that if youjust compare X days at DLP vs X days at WDW the cost can be a lot less.    Found the same at Hong Kong Disney - park tickets were much cheaper


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Beaches and Cream refurb was pushed back and ADRs are now available into late August.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update *

http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/epcot...-walkways-adjusted-as-construction-continues/


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143537606816411648


----------



## dlavender

TheMaxRebo said:


> very good point - and I would also think the people that are like "OMG I have to go to "Star Wars Land" as soon as I can and I have the disposable money to do so" had already made arrangements to go to Disneyland during the reservation period.
> 
> So how many people didn't go to DLR but have the money to go to WDW for GE but before both rides are open?  I mean, I am sure there are a few that want to go to both coasts and others that will combine this with their normal Disney vacation  but I would think people are more likely in one of two groups A) have the money and ability to go as soon as any part of the land is open - and went to DLR already or B) really want to go and can spend some $ on it but cant' go multiple times so let's wait until both rides are open
> 
> I am sure there are some people that fit in between those groups, but not sure how many



The crowd that seems to be missing so far is the "Non Disney Star Wars Fanatic" that I know many, including myself, thought would push these crowds into the insane territory. Is this crowd not as big as we thought? Is this crowd waiting for RoTR? Is this crowd waiting for Orlando?


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Beaches and Cream refurb was pushed back and ADRs are now available into late August.


Rats.  The last day they will be open is Sunday Aug 25.


----------



## DarthGallifrey

dlavender said:


> The crowd that seems to be missing so far is the "Non Disney Star Wars Fanatic" that I know many, including myself, thought would push these crowds into the insane territory. Is this crowd not as big as we thought? Is this crowd waiting for RoTR? Is this crowd waiting for Orlando?



I spend a lot of time on star wars forums as a huge fan myself and from what I have seen people are arguing constantly about Disney should have done this place or that place vs a new place.  Especially the Original Trilogy purists.  It's been give me Mos Eisley or give me death.  So I think that crowd is, imo, less interested in it.

Even personally, if it wasn't at Disney and I wasn't already a parks fanatic I don't know that I would even rush to get there.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dlavender said:


> The crowd that seems to be missing so far is the "Non Disney Star Wars Fanatic" that I know many, including myself, thought would push these crowds into the insane territory. Is this crowd not as big as we thought? Is this crowd waiting for RoTR? Is this crowd waiting for Orlando?



well, I think some of them, at least, are in the Group A I described that will spend $ on anything Star Wars and figured out how to be part of the reservation time during DLR

Though, I am sure others are waiting and gauging how things will be.  I know I was honestly a bit surprised how to many Star Wars fans just the basics about Galaxy's Edge was news to them at the last Star Wars Convention and how the Galaxy's Edge panel, which basically had no new news to many in attendance was really new news.  I think the land wasn't as "front of mind" to many big time Star Wars fans, so they may wait - that is, either they went early or will wait until both rides are open

Guess there could be another group of people that aren't "anti-Disney" just haven't made going to WDW a priority and now Galaxy's Edge combined with Pandora and Toy Story Land, etc. is enough for them to do their first family WDW trip ... but I woudl think that group wouldnt' focus on being there for the opening of GE - just more whenever works for their family trip


----------



## DarthGallifrey

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, I think some of them, at least, are in the Group A I described that will spend $ on anything Star Wars and figured out how to be part of the reservation time during DLR
> 
> Though, I am sure others are waiting and gauging how things will be.  I know I was honestly a bit surprised how to many Star Wars fans just the basics about Galaxy's Edge was news to them at the last Star Wars Convention and how the Galaxy's Edge panel, which basically had no new news to many in attendance was really new news.  I think the land wasn't as "front of mind" to many big time Star Wars fans, so they may wait - that is, either they went early or will wait until both rides are open
> 
> Guess there could be another group of people that aren't "anti-Disney" just haven't made going to WDW a priority and now Galaxy's Edge combined with Pandora and Toy Story Land, etc. is enough for them to do their first family WDW trip ... but I woudl think that group wouldnt' focus on being there for the opening of GE - just more whenever works for their family trip



The anti-Disney sentiment is strong in the hardcore star wars community.  I mean.....it's toxic.  I work with a guy who's "life has been ruined" by Disney star wars movies


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DarthGallifrey said:


> I spend a lot of time on star wars forums as a huge fan myself and from what I have seen people are arguing constantly about Disney should have done this place or that place vs a new place.  Especially the Original Trilogy purists.  It's been give me Mos Eisley or give me death.  So I think that crowd is, imo, less interested in it.
> 
> Even personally, if it wasn't at Disney and I wasn't already a parks fanatic I don't know that I would even rush to get there.



Yeah, i think this is factor that plays a role in what I was talking about to ... for those fans going to "a Star Wars Land" is important to, they probably already went, and for others it might not be as high a priority as those of us on the outside would think it would be


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143545019351146496


----------



## rteetz

*News*

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/06/new-interactive-television-system.html


----------



## rteetz

*News*

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/06/window-cleaning-to-impact-select-areas.html


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...joins-fox-disneys-animated-flash-gordon-film/


----------



## dm1996

Someone mentioned that the Guardians coaster will be a backwards launch, but I haven’t seen it anywhere on the boards. Any truth to this?  It sounds awesome.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...joins-fox-disneys-animated-flash-gordon-film/




Flash Gordon (1980) with Sam Jones as Flash is one of my *all time* favorite, will watch when I'm 95 years old and on my deathbed movies. Soundtrack by Queen.

I'm glad it's animated because NOTHING will top the above for me.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/magnets-now-available-on-d-tech-on-demand/


----------



## The Pho

*News*

Avengers Endgame rerelease will feature an intro from Anthony Russo, an unfinished deleted scene (allegedly a Hulk scene), and a Spider-Man preview.  And this free poster.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143504112228507649


----------



## Firebird060

TheMaxRebo said:


> Flights are the big thing, just depending on where you are coming from.  Being in NY we can find reasonable flights to Europe - but also often can find really cheap flights to Florida.  Also, we often drive which makes it even cheaper (since we have 5 people - even a relatively cheap flight adds up when multiplied by 5)
> 
> Also, just the time to get to Europe takes longer so would be a much bigger undertaking as most people, I would think, woudl want to be there for longer and see more than just DLP, so the entire trip will add up
> 
> But fully agree that if youjust compare X days at DLP vs X days at WDW the cost can be a lot less.    Found the same at Hong Kong Disney - park tickets were much cheaper


Oh you are quite right when it comes to wanting to be there longer,  the trip i just got back from had 4 days in Glasgow and 4 days in Paris. I only did 2 of those days at DLP in saying that, yes tickets are cheaper and even dinner is cheaper, since Disney auto includes the tip in there meals there, which is counter intuitive to the actual tipping custom in France,  but regardless, the only thing that was about the same cost wise was the merchandise though if you spend over 120 Euro in a single day you can get your VAT back which is nice.  I also much prefer the  10 minute Highspeed TGV train from the Airport over the Disney Magical express, 40 minute ride. But yes, over all  going Overseas will be a larger endeavor,  but in saying that I was pleasantly surprised at the amount of money I saved compared to what I typically spend on a Disney trip even with day trips into Paris to explore and see the sights.


----------



## OSUZorba

BigRed98 said:


> I don’t think RotR is playing to much of a factor, there might be some who wants to visit when both attractions are open but that’s probably a smaller amount of people. Money may also be a small factor but everything at Disney is expensive and we see crowd increases each year so why would money now be a factor. Unless we just hit the tipping point. All in all it’s a very interesting discussion.


I have a co-worker who is a big SW fan, never been to Disney and has no interest in Disney. He's been following the SW:GE news and he said "Why would I spend all that money to see half a land?" He actual plans on waiting until the hotel opens, then I'm sure he'll be a one a done guest. Completely anecdotal, but for non-Disney SW fans, it might be playing a bigger role than you think. 

I agree with the rest of your post, though, I think I a lot of people saw the predictions of crazy crowds and said nope.  The reservation system also did a great job of throttling the initial response so now that it is full open to the public, a lot of people have already seen it and are probably avoiding the crowds. But I guarantee, this is not what Disney management thought they were going to get from this opening. 

WDW should be interesting, based on hotel room availability, I think it'll be packed and I'm planning on staying away from DHS after the 28th.


----------



## OSUZorba

scrappinginontario said:


> I think the biggest difference between SWGE at DL vs WDW is that DL is mainly a locals park.  Yes, some would have booked a special trip to experience SWGE but not a lot.  I'm guessing many locals either cannot use the APs right now or, if they don't have an AP they're waiting to see how the crowds are before making the drive.
> 
> WDW is almost fully made up of people visiting WDW for an extended period of time and further distances so already had their trips booked before the opening was even announced.  Add to that the number of people who will book specifically to visit SWGE at WDW and the crowd numbers at opening could be vastly different in my opinion.
> 
> I'm one who is hoping WDW is standing up and taking notice of how smoothly the opening(s) went at DL and are putting similar strategies in motion, especially the virtual queue.


I would think most of the campout all night fans and wait in 10 hour line fans, would've made an effort to go to the DL SW:GE as opposed to waiting for DHS. That'd be like camping out at Best Buy for the Blu Ray after not go to see a movie in the theater.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## OSUZorba

dlavender said:


> The crowd that seems to be missing so far is the "Non Disney Star Wars Fanatic" that I know many, including myself, thought would push these crowds into the insane territory. Is this crowd not as big as we thought? Is this crowd waiting for RoTR? Is this crowd waiting for Orlando?


I agree, but there is another option "This crowd doesn't care about SW:GE for some reason." I doubt they are waiting for Orlando, other than that, who knows.


----------



## Cinderumbrella

My 2 cents: I have rabid Star Wars fans who are very casual Disney fans (have been once or twice but years ago). They don’t understand that it’s a land on both coasts. (Heck, they think it’s open in WDW right now.)

They are talking about going to WDW to see it(because that’s the park they know) but want a vacation offer to do it.


----------



## middlechild

The debate on WDW versus DisneyLand has one additional factor to consider. WDW has hotel reservations they can use to judge interest. If indeed Free Dining comes back before SW:GE opens, then rest assured the forecasting ability of WDW shows lack of interest. Now that lack may be due to price hikes, faltering economy, removal of traditional rides, overcrowding, loss of corn dogs, whatever. My point is to watch for room & meal pricing for the weeks and months following SW:GW opening.

As a previous poster stated, the only thing Disney abhors is a half empty park!


----------



## DarthGallifrey

OSUZorba said:


> I agree, but there is another option "This crowd doesn't care about SW:GE for some reason." I doubt they are waiting for Orlando, other than that, who knows.



And from what I have seen, anecdotally, that crowd does not care


----------



## rteetz

*News*

http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/disne...nA0pVhSwi7ntlC0NXhLPiV_CF-T3E6gDHas_Fl9ympIHA


----------



## LoganBrown1990

jade1 said:


> View attachment 411479


Gabby Gabby's looking rough in that picture.


----------



## SG131

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/disne...nA0pVhSwi7ntlC0NXhLPiV_CF-T3E6gDHas_Fl9ympIHA


Very exciting, I'm really hoping they'll be open when I'm there in the middle of August.


----------



## wareagle57

DarthGallifrey said:


> I spend a lot of time on star wars forums as a huge fan myself and from what I have seen people are arguing constantly about Disney should have done this place or that place vs a new place.  Especially the Original Trilogy purists.  It's been give me Mos Eisley or give me death.  So I think that crowd is, imo, less interested in it.
> 
> Even personally, if it wasn't at Disney and I wasn't already a parks fanatic I don't know that I would even rush to get there.



I've been saying this all along. We are a very big minority that sees things through theme park goggles. We can appreciate the land for what it is and what makes it great. But the whole idea of "Star Wars Land will bring even bigger crowds than Harry Potter" is based around the huge Star Wars Fanatic fan base. And those people just don't care how great it might look or be. They want it a certain way. Add the fact that a lot of them are much older than HP fans, this will be an easy pass for them.


----------



## DarthGallifrey

wareagle57 said:


> I've been saying this all along. We are a very big minority that sees things through theme park goggles. We can appreciate the land for what it is and what makes it great. But the whole idea of "Star Wars Land will bring even bigger crowds than Harry Potter" is based around the huge Star Wars Fanatic fan base. And those people just don't care how great it might look or be. They want it a certain way. Add the fact that a lot of them are much older than HP fans, this will be an easy pass for them.



You should see some of the asinine complaints I have read haha.  One person was not going because the gunner positions in the MF were in the cockpit vs having separate turrets for the 2 gunner positions......like......my head exploded


----------



## Firebird060

DarthGallifrey said:


> You should see some of the asinine complaints I have read haha.  One person was not going because the gunner positions in the MF were in the cockpit vs having separate turrets for the 2 gunner positions......like......my head exploded



The person does have a point, but dont let Disney hear them say it to loud, they will just have the MF get some upgrades in the next movie to move the gunner positions in the cockpit lol JK


----------



## DarthGallifrey

Firebird060 said:


> The person does have a point, but dont let Disney hear them say it to loud, they will just have the MF get some upgrades in the next movie to move the gunner positions in the cockpit lol JK



Sure, I get the point but the guns are the forward firing cannons anyways which Chewie and Han have both used in the movies.  I just wouldn't let that be the end all reasoning to not visit the land.


----------



## jhoannam

wareagle57 said:


> I've been saying this all along. We are a very big minority that sees things through theme park goggles. We can appreciate the land for what it is and what makes it great. But the whole idea of "Star Wars Land will bring even bigger crowds than Harry Potter" is based around the huge Star Wars Fanatic fan base. And those people just don't care how great it might look or be. They want it a certain way. Add the fact that a lot of them are much older than HP fans, this will be an easy pass for them.


More room and eventually FPs for us.


----------



## danikoski

OSUZorba said:


> I have a co-worker who is a big SW fan, never been to Disney and has no interest in Disney. He's been following the SW:GE news and he said "Why would I spend all that money to see half a land?" He actual plans on waiting until the hotel opens, then I'm sure he'll be a one a done guest. Completely anecdotal, but for non-Disney SW fans, it might be playing a bigger role than you think.
> 
> I agree with the rest of your post, though, I think I a lot of people saw the predictions of crazy crowds and said nope.  The reservation system also did a great job of throttling the initial response so now that it is full open to the public, a lot of people have already seen it and are probably avoiding the crowds. But I guarantee, this is not what Disney management thought they were going to get from this opening.
> 
> WDW should be interesting, based on hotel room availability, I think it'll be packed and I'm planning on staying away from DHS after the 28th.



I think most of the not anti-Disney SW fans are waiting for WDW's SW:GE to open. But I also think some will hold off until both rides are open and/or the hotel is open. If your okay with not being the "first", then waiting isn't really an issue.
I know I'm waiting, not just because we just got back and my bank account needs a breather, but also because I want to see how WDW handles it. I also want to see costs for extras, like a DAH or EMM, and maybe (in my dreams) the cost of the hotel.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

https://deadline.com/2019/06/disney-netflix-matt-brodlie-streaming-disney-1202631723/


----------



## dina444444

*News*

https://deadline.com/2019/06/the-lion-king-fandango-atom-ticket-sales-records-1202637689/


----------



## skier_pete

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> https://deadline.com/2019/06/the-lion-king-fandango-atom-ticket-sales-records-1202637689/



This ones going to be huge - everyone I talked to is like: "I don't really like the live action remakes - but i CAN"T WAIT to see The Lion King" Easy $1 billion.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

So it is from the source I know we aren't to references, but they said a CM at Oga's Cantina told them that they are out of the Rancor Board serving trays for the beer flight and will be out for the rest of the summer


----------



## ksromack

TheMaxRebo said:


> So it is from the source I know we aren't to references, but they said a CM at Oga's Cantina told them that they are out of the Rancor Board serving trays for the beer flight and will be out for the rest of the summer


Um, WDW better not have problems getting their’s in!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> This ones going to be huge - everyone I talked to is like: "I don't really like the live action remakes - but i CAN"T WAIT to see The Lion King" Easy $1 billion.



guess we haven't talked about this then ... hard pass for me


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ksromack said:


> Um, WDW better not have problems getting their’s in!



I know - that is like my #1 desired souvenir!


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> So it is from the source I know we aren't to references, but they said a CM at Oga's Cantina told them that they are out of the Rancor Board serving trays for the beer flight and will be out for the rest of the summer


Yikes... though that would save me some money...


----------



## Tiki Birdland

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> https://deadline.com/2019/06/the-lion-king-fandango-atom-ticket-sales-records-1202637689/


----------



## sachilles

I haven't think there is some reverse psychology going on with SWGE. Everybody was thinking it would be packed and is staying away until the crowds died off.....and too many people stayed away.


----------



## soniam

sachilles said:


> I haven't think there is some reverse psychology going on with SWGE. Everybody was thinking it would be packed and is staying away until the crowds died off.....and too many people stayed away.



I completely agree with this. I think it’s one of those “no one goes there anymore, it’s too crowded” things.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...-a2sxkaSkSmzXeoRGW5gfeT2guZ_migDXpt5XkDIj5ueE

At the previously announced Walt Disney Studios presentation happening August 24th at 10:00am, Walt Disney Animation Studios’ Chief Creative Officer Jennifer Lee and Pixar Animation Studios’ Chief Creative Officer Pete Docter will share new footage from upcoming films and announce more upcoming projects. The presentation will also include musical performances and appearances by the stars of some of the films. 
- During the presentation, directors Chris Buck and Jennifer Lee, plus producer Peter Del Vecho, will share new details of _Frozen 2_ and offer a sneak peak of the sequel. 
- For Pixar, director Dan Scanlon and producer Kori Rae will talk about the characters from _Onward_, and director Pete Docter and producer Dana Murphy will discuss the recently announced _Soul_. 


On the D23 Expo show floor, the animation studios will team up for an immersive experience. Guests will be able to learn more about the upcoming films, meet some of the creative teams behind the films, receive autograph signings of exclusive art, and sign up for giveaways.  Guests will also get to experience a life-sized version of Guinevere, the tricked-out van from _Onward_. The film features two teenage elf brothers who embark on adventure in the van with a Pegacorn (half Pegasus/half unicorn) painted on the side.

The animation studios will also host several other panels throughout the Expo weekend that celebrate the history and the future of Disney animation:

_*The Little Mermaid*_*: The 30th Anniversary Celebration (*_August 25th, 10:00am – D23 Expo Arena)_
Film star Jodi Benson (Ariel) will host the celebration of the classic film that many feel triggered a renaissance for animation at Disney.

*Hidden Gems of the Walt Disney Animation Research Library: Preserving and Inspiring the Disney Legacy (*_August 25th, 12:00pm – Walt Disney Archives Stage)_
The team from the Walt Disney Animation Research Library will discuss how it preserves original animation art from both classic and current films.

*World Premiere: Walt Disney Animation Studios Presents Short Circuit (*_August 25th, 4:00pm – Stage 28)_
Artists and filmmakers will go behind the scenes and then share their short films as part of _Short Circuit_, an experimental short film program heading to Disney+ in Spring 2020.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

sachilles said:


> I haven't think there is some reverse psychology going on with SWGE. Everybody was thinking it would be packed and is staying away until the crowds died off.....and too many people stayed away.



I feel like Yogi Berra would have something to say to this .....


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/lates...ct-bag-check-expansion-new-planters-and-more/


----------



## mollmoll4

WHEW - just got caught up on 30 pages (new job = less distime).  Didn't see this posted yet.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/markhu...-avatar-original-box-office-run/#6572dbe26b08
Obviously they are trying to get the overall highest, but they finally beat Avatar's original run. I don't think there is enough time before people switch to viewing FFH for them to get that ~$38mil though.


----------



## Ambehnke

rteetz said:


> I don’t think you can appropriately compare the two. Hagrids is a single ride and has not been running at full capacity. It also is an outdoor coaster and has to deal with weather stoppages.


Yes but I also don’t think we will see 45 min waits for Millennium Falcon at WDW like there are right now at Disneyland... it just isn’t that kind of market.


----------



## rteetz

Ambehnke said:


> Yes but I also don’t think we will see 45 min waits for Millennium Falcon at WDW like there are right now at Disneyland... it just isn’t that kind of market.


Certainly, I am more interested to see how weekend and 4th of July crowds descend on SWGE at DL.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> Certainly, I am more interested to see how weekend and 4th of July crowds descend on SWGE at DL.


Me too since I’ll be there for that.  If it’s madness I’ll be sure to show everybody.


----------



## skier_pete

I was thinking about the 3 hours of EMH policy that DHS is enacting in the fall. (Looks like we are going in October after all after getting two free flights we have to use before years end!)  I really think that there are going to be massive lines behind this ride at WDW, even if they enact the virtual queue. It's actually fairly clever though to put EMH on every day at 6 AM. There may be 100,000 people on site, but getting them to get up at 6 AM on vacation is not going to be a common thing, so by spreading the EMH to 7 days, I think the crowds could actually be fairly reasonable in the mornings - that said still talking about 5,000 - 10,000 bodies showing up before official rope drop. This to me PROVES that DHS is going to have to have a virtual queue. At 9 AM when the park opens to off-site guests, you are still looking at likely 2-3 hour waits at rope drop for the Falcon ride. 

However, I wonder if we will see a similar "stay away" effect overall in the fall. In other words, I still believe that DHS will be pretty crowded every day of the week, but I wonder if the thinner overall crowds will make the other 3 parks much easier to handle.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...andise-available-at-disneys-coronado-springs/


----------



## pooh'smate

I might have missed this but I didn't see it on a quick run through of today's posts. Treasures From The Disney Vault  is on TCM tonight.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

pooh'smate said:


> I might have missed this but I didn't see it on a quick run through of today's posts. Treasures From The Disney Vault  is on TCM tonight.



Yup - they have done a run through of all the show's over the last two episodes of Connecting with Walt if you are interested


Today was my kids last day of school so we are going to watch and let them stay up to celebrate


----------



## pooh'smate

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yup - they have done a run through of all the show's over the last two episodes of Connecting with Walt if you are interested
> 
> 
> Today was my kids last day of school so we are going to watch and let them stay up to celebrate



I just finished listening to it this morning. I love Connecting with Walt.


----------



## BLLB

TheMaxRebo said:


> I wouldn't say most - but just recently I've seen a few people posting Facebook groups asking why they can't see availability for their Dec 2020 trips and I mentioned to them you can only book 499 days in advance - so definitely some



DVC reservations are 11 months in advance for home resorts.  For certain resorts or types of rooms, you need to be online right when the reservations open up.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

rteetz said:


>



Honestly, if they unblock APs I'll be pissed. Maybe it makes me terrible, but I didn't pay top dollar for my AP for others to get the same benefits in the end.


----------



## bbmassey

I went to add Memory Maker for my trip starting July 4th and the $169 option is no longer available.  I am over three days out but it is only giving me a $199 option.  Was this part of the price increases as well?


----------



## rteetz

bbmassey said:


> I went to add Memory Maker for my trip starting July 4th and the $169 option is no longer available.  I am over three days out but it is only giving me a $199 option.  Was this part of the price increases as well?


Not that I’m aware of. You may want to call.


----------



## AndreaDanger

bbmassey said:


> I went to add Memory Maker for my trip starting July 4th and the $169 option is no longer available.  I am over three days out but it is only giving me a $199 option.  Was this part of the price increases as well?


Just in case this might help: when I try to purchase Memory Maker via the MDE app, it's only showing me the $199 price, but the $169 option still shows up when purchasing via a web browser.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...-fourth-of-july-concert-in-the-sky-on-july-4/


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...-fourth-of-july-concert-in-the-sky-on-july-4/




We watch this every year. Can't believe we will actually be there this time!!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disney trying to make money of the play app in Galaxy's Edge.    You can't see but I am totally making the opposite of a shocked face

http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/in-ap...-greater-immersion-in-star-wars-galaxys-edge/


----------



## mollmoll4

RUMOR: Saw on twitter this morning a new claim from _you know who _that Tiki Room will become a Moana show (overlay) for the 50th.


----------



## sherlockmiles

mollmoll4 said:


> RUMOR: Saw on twitter this morning a new claim from _you know who _that Tiki Room will become a Moana show for the 50th.



Moana + Tiki Birds I hope!!


----------



## mikepizzo

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disney trying to make money of the play app in Galaxy's Edge.    You can't see but I am totally making the opposite of a shocked face
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/in-ap...-greater-immersion-in-star-wars-galaxys-edge/



Real-life microtransactions...great.

What's next...loot-boxes...sorry...'surprise mechanics'?


----------



## ksromack

mollmoll4 said:


> RUMOR: Saw on twitter this morning a new claim from _you know who _that Tiki Room will become a Moana show (overlay) for the 50th.


Incorporating Moana would be ok but substituting the birds FOR her will make me sad


----------



## SaintsManiac

mollmoll4 said:


> RUMOR: Saw on twitter this morning a new claim from _you know who _that Tiki Room will become a Moana show (overlay) for the 50th.




Page clicks must be down again.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikepizzo said:


> Real-life microtransactions...great.
> 
> What's next...loot-boxes...sorry...'surprise mechanics'?



If it is just like a more concrete thing where it is almost the same as paying for a wand in the Wizarding World allows you to interact with things... I think that is one thing

If it becomes like lootcrates I think that will be a disaster and really make me not happy


----------



## Mal6586

mollmoll4 said:


> RUMOR: Saw on twitter this morning a new claim from _you know who _that Tiki Room will become a Moana show (overlay) for the 50th.


Not gonna lie, it tickles me that we have a Voldemort of the Disney rumor world.


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> Page clicks must be down again.


Unfortunately this is a rumor that’s been around before and isn’t completely crazy. I wouldn’t be shocked if it did happen.


----------



## mollmoll4

rteetz said:


> Unfortunately this is a rumor that’s been around before and isn’t completely crazy. I wouldn’t be shocked if it did happen.



I don't think an overlay would be a bad thing to draw some more people in. I could see maybe a brief narration or song incorporation without taking away too much from the show itself. At least the Tiki Room and Moana share a Polynesian theme already.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> Unfortunately this is a rumor that’s been around before and isn’t completely crazy. I wouldn’t be shocked if it did happen.




As long as Hei Hei is there.


----------



## SG131

SaintsManiac said:


> As long as Hei Hei is there.


For me as long as they keep the Tiki Room theme song I guess I could go with it.


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> If it is just like a more concrete thing where it is almost the same as paying for a wand in the Wizarding World allows you to interact with things... I think that is one thing
> 
> If it becomes like lootcrates I think that will be a disaster and really make me not happy


I am shocked that SWGE doesn't sell actual "datapads" as a prop that has the app built-in. (like the wands). Seems like a missed opportunity there -- immersion, a souvenir to sell .. win-win. Probably just too costly compared to a wand.


----------



## scrappinginontario

mollmoll4 said:


> I don't think an overlay would be a bad thing to draw some more people in. I could see maybe a brief narration or song incorporation without taking away too much from the show itself. At least the Tiki Room and Moana share a Polynesian theme already.


We haven't visited the Tiki Room in over 10 trips but this overlay would get us to go again!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> I am shocked that SWGE doesn't sell actual "datapads" as a prop that has the app built-in. (like the wands). Seems like a missed opportunity there -- immersion, a souvenir to sell .. win-win. Probably just too costly compared to a wand.



I do recall some chatter early on that there would be some way to "use the force" in the lands - whether by buying a lightsaber or something else you wear that enables it and you'd be able to make things move or whatever -... but guess in the end they didn't go that route

but yeah, even something like an add on for phones or something to "enable" the blue tooth technology to work and have things in the land happen.  Guess this is another way to do it


----------



## FoxC63

bbmassey said:


> I went to add Memory Maker for my trip starting July 4th and the $169 option is no longer available.  I am over three days out but it is only giving me a $199 option.  Was this part of the price increases as well?



I maybe late to the party but I found MM showing $169


Link:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/memory-maker/


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143898090908209153


----------



## rteetz




----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

more ways to make your Disneycruise even more expensive!  (that said, i am sure they are great experiences for those that can swing it)

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ced-for-caribbean-itineraries-in-summer-2020/


----------



## Firebird060

I agree as long as the keep the Tiki Bird theme Song I will be happy, after all its a Disney Iconic Song,   it would be like getting rid of Yo Ho Yo Ho in pirates


----------



## sherlockmiles

TheMaxRebo said:


> I do recall some chatter early on that there would be some way to "use the force" in the lands - whether by buying a lightsaber or something else you wear that enables it and you'd be able to make things move or whatever -... but guess in the end they didn't go that route
> 
> but yeah, even something like an add on for phones or something to "enable" the blue tooth technology to work and have things in the land happen.  Guess this is another way to do it




I'm thinking these would be great addons after the initial crowds/experiences.  If any part is akin to SOTMK, they could disrupt flow and overall experience for everyone.


----------



## Goofy2015

I actually like the Tiki Room more then the Country Bears. However, I have not been to the Tiki Room at WDW in awhile. I have been to the Tiki Room at DLR everytime I go for some reason.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Goofy2015 said:


> I actually like the Tiki Room more then the Country Bears. However, I have not been to the Tiki Room at WDW in awhile. I have been to the Tiki Room at DLR everytime I go for some reason.




Funny how we get into these routines some times.....


----------



## Goofy2015

However, I will be very upset if all these IP rumors come true. I think the IP overlays of current attractions are very cheap and short sighted. Sure, you are getting some short term satisfaction but the long term effect on these decisions are very poor.


----------



## scrappinginontario

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> more ways to make your Disneycruise even more expensive!  (that said, i am sure they are great experiences for those that can swing it)
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ced-for-caribbean-itineraries-in-summer-2020/


Being honest, this sounds amazing!  Just too rich for me.  Sadly we're priced completely out of Disney cruising.  Their cruises are excellent but the  will only stretch so far.  Still, extremely thankful that trips to WDW are still within our budget!!


----------



## hertamaniac

scrappinginontario said:


> We haven't visited the Tiki Room in over 10 trips but this overlay would get us to go again!



Exactly.  The last time we went in it was really to only get out of heat and not for the show.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Goofy2015 said:


> I actually like the Tiki Room more then the Country Bears. However, I have not been to the Tiki Room at WDW in awhile. I have been to the Tiki Room at DLR everytime I go for some reason.



Tiki room at DLR is the original and also seems to get more love and attention ... to be honest, I would be way more upset if they got rid of the Tiki Room at DLR than the one at WDW


----------



## JETSDAD

We do Tiki Birds and Country Bears every trip so not really liking these rumours


----------



## dlavender

TheMaxRebo said:


> I do recall some chatter early on that there would be some way to "use the force" in the lands - whether by buying a lightsaber or something else you wear that enables it and you'd be able to make things move or whatever -... but guess in the end they didn't go that route
> 
> but yeah, even something like an add on for phones or something to "enable" the blue tooth technology to work and have things in the land happen.  Guess this is another way to do it



I’ll preface this by saying I’m reserving judgment until I actually experience the land in person.

I am initially disappointed they didn’t incrparate this so far.  One of the “saving graces” to only having 2 rides was that the land itself was going to be an attraction.  Meaning using the force and having interactions based on your performance on the Falcon.  So far these haven’t come to fruition. But perhaps they will...


----------



## sherlockmiles

dlavender said:


> I’ll preface this by saying I’m reserving judgment until I actually experience the land in person.
> 
> I am initially disappointed they didn’t incrparate this so far.  One of the “saving graces” to only having 2 rides was that the land itself was going to be an attraction.  Meaning using the force and having interactions based on your performance on the Falcon.  So far these haven’t come to fruition. But perhaps they will...




They should add something like this to Pandora too!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dlavender said:


> I’ll preface this by saying I’m reserving judgment until I actually experience the land in person.
> 
> I am initially disappointed they didn’t incrparate this so far.  One of the “saving graces” to only having 2 rides was that the land itself was going to be an attraction.  Meaning using the force and having interactions based on your performance on the Falcon.  So far these haven’t come to fruition. But perhaps they will...



There are some interactive elements (the creature in the water tank, etc.) and if you get a droid they do interact with things, and then the play app on your phone there is a lot to do with decoding and translating and stuff like that

But there is more to be done - hopefully they add it over time


----------



## TheMaxRebo

sherlockmiles said:


> They should add something like this to Pandora too!



The initial media around Pandora talked about interactive bioluminescence at night - that the pathways would light up as you stepped on them and some plants would react to your touch and motion, etc. .... but then due to tech challenges and/or budgets they didn't fully execute that and just did mostly glow int he dark paint.  still looks pretty but didnt' deliver on intiial indications


----------



## Phicinfan

SG131 said:


> For me as long as they keep the Tiki Room theme song I guess I could go with it.


I am kinda the opposite.  At this point, if they are going to "re-theme" it, I would prefer gutting the whole thing and getting something new.  A Chicken add and some Moana music to Tiki Birds just seems ridiculous to me.


----------



## rteetz

*News

http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/experiment-626-stitch-ice-cream-cone-available-today-only/*


----------



## sachilles

If they are looking to spread crowds out. Cheap overlays would be one way to do it. Like it or not, it would pique the interest of many. So more than normal numbers would visit the attractions to see what is new and either like it or hate it. Keeping those attractions somewhat fresh with overlays is a solid strategy. We all don't want to lose classics, but I'm sure there are attendance numbers showing usage. If attendance is declining on those attractions, no matter how classic you have to consider something to reinvigorate it. They are getting too busy to have attractions that are not utilizing there capacity.


----------



## Spaghetti Cat

Goofy2015 said:


> However, I will be very upset if all these IP rumors come true. I think the IP overlays of current attractions are very cheap and short sighted. Sure, you are getting some short term satisfaction but the long term effect on these decisions are very poor.



As an example, I have to confess that the pirate voices talking about "Captain Jack Sparrow" in POTC kinda bugs me, so I may agree depending on execution. Having his statue peppered about in there doesn't bother me too much, there may be too many of htem. The experience of the ride hasn't changed a lot so maybe I'm a curmudgeon here. The overall drift towards IP is a little concerning as many are pointing out on the boards.


----------



## Firebird060

sachilles said:


> If they are looking to spread crowds out. Cheap overlays would be one way to do it. Like it or not, it would pique the interest of many. So more than normal numbers would visit the attractions to see what is new and either like it or hate it. Keeping those attractions somewhat fresh with overlays is a solid strategy. We all don't want to lose classics, but I'm sure there are attendance numbers showing usage. If attendance is declining on those attractions, no matter how classic you have to consider something to reinvigorate it. They are getting too busy to have attractions that are not utilizing there capacity.



IF that was the case though they wouldnt be closing rides and not replacing them right away like. Stitch and to be honest it hasnt been that busy in the past year, I went multiple times in the past year and the Parks were not as crowded as they have been in the past, except maybe fore MNSSHP which was on par.   Also if they were worried about running a attraction that doesnt run at capacity then they would have closed Carousel of Progress years ago which is a much larger attraction that has a larger building and cost to run with the moving stage and theaters and 4 continuously operating scenes.  Disney historically hasnt cared about rides not utilizing capacity or spreading crowds out. After all Disney periodically doesnt run even popular rides at full capacity.


----------



## skier_pete

So I may be the biggest Tiki bird fan here - and I was THRILLED when they got rid of the awful "Under New Management" overlay. 

That said, I would actually be OK with them changing the show as long as it actually INCORPORATED the Tiki Birds. "Under New Management" was insulting to the Tiki Birds and it's what pissed me off about it. 

However, Moana may be a bit of a tricky fit - it really isn't a GREAT fit because Moana is all about the OCEAN - and there is nothing in the Tiki Birds that is about the ocean. I could see working Moana and Maui into the show - perhaps with a live actor Moana and a projection Maui. 
Here's a simple proto script
Just keep the Tiki room song in tact at the beginning, 
Moana comes out and visit the Tiki room and say she is searching for Maui to save her people
Have her sing "How Far I'll go" with the birds accompaniment. (So cut out "Let's all sing like the birdies sing".) 
Then have the Tiki Birds do the Tiki chant (current finale) to call to Maui for help. (You could even bring some little kids up front to "help" with the chant a la the "Festival of the Lion King". 
Have either a projection or anamatronic of Maui show up - similar to Pele in the "UNM" show - sing a short version of "You're Welcome" and then send Moana/Maui on their way.
Have the Tiki Birds thank the crowd for their help and sing the crowd out "Heigh ho, Heigh ho". 

You keep pieces of the old show, incorporate Moana without "ruining" the Tiki Birds, and get bigger crowds.


----------



## Phicinfan

Firebird060 said:


> IF that was the case though they wouldnt be closing rides and not replacing them right away like. Stitch and to be honest it hasnt been that busy in the past year, I went multiple times in the past year and the Parks were not as crowded as they have been in the past, except maybe fore MNSSHP which was on par.   Also if they were worried about running a attraction that doesnt run at capacity then they would have closed Carousel of Progress years ago which is a much larger attraction that has a larger building and cost to run with the moving stage and theaters and 4 continuously operating scenes.  Disney historically hasnt cared about rides not utilizing capacity or spreading crowds out. After all Disney periodically doesnt run even popular rides at full capacity.


My guess is this is a combination effect...
Per one insider at WDWMagic.com -
1) need for capacity
2) need for current IP - lets face it Disney is falling to the current society which is what have you done for me lately, and only emphasizing NOW over what is classic
3) need for repair or refurb anyway
4) lack of popularity

With this as a driver - CoP and a few others may really be in danger if they stay on this current path.


----------



## OSUZorba

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...-fourth-of-july-concert-in-the-sky-on-july-4/


Do they ever live stream Illuminations?


----------



## Douglas Dubh

sachilles said:


> If they are looking to spread crowds out. Cheap overlays would be one way to do it. Like it or not, it would pique the interest of many. So more than normal numbers would visit the attractions to see what is new and either like it or hate it.


I was thinking about something like that while at Aladdin’s Carpets during a recent Villians After Dark. It would be cool if they could flip a switch and have the ride change to Jafar’s Carpets with different music, character warning spiels, and lighting.


----------



## SaharanTea

TheMaxRebo said:


> Fully agree with your take - you put what I felt into words better than I did



Toy Story 4 discussion warning (no real spoilers):

We saw Toy Story 4 last night.  I thought it was OK.  I didn't get the feels some were reporting, but there's also not really much to complain about, which is why I think it's doing so well in reviews (e.g, Rotten Tomatoes).  

The ending of 3 was so good I'm not sure why they felt they needed another entry.  That said, I'll take another Toy Story over another Cars 100 out of 100 times.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Phicinfan said:


> My guess is this is a combination effect...
> Per one insider at WDWMagic.com -
> 1) need for capacity
> 2) need for current IP - lets face it Disney is falling to the current society which is what have you done for me lately, and only emphasizing NOW over what is classic
> 3) need for repair or refurb anyway
> 4) lack of popularity
> 
> With this as a driver - CoP and a few others may really be in danger if they stay on this current path.



only issue I have with the above is it doesn't explain whey they haven't done anything then with Stitch ... if you need capacity, why close down existing attraction before filling that space that needs filling!


----------



## rteetz

OSUZorba said:


> Do they ever live stream Illuminations?


They have but I’m not sure if they’ve done the Fourth of July one.


----------



## mikepizzo

TheMaxRebo said:


> If it is just like a more concrete thing where it is almost the same as paying for a wand in the Wizarding World allows you to interact with things... I think that is one thing
> 
> If it becomes like lootcrates I think that will be a disaster and really make me not happy



If it's a one-time thing, than ok...fine.  It's their way of interacting with the environment like Wizarding World.  But if this is successful do you think that Disney is going to be able to keep themselves from coming out with multiple packs?  I guess time will tell.  It's an easy couple of bucks for the people that need to see everything.



tlmadden73 said:


> I am shocked that SWGE doesn't sell actual "datapads" as a prop that has the app built-in. (like the wands). Seems like a missed opportunity there -- immersion, a souvenir to sell .. win-win. Probably just too costly compared to a wand.



That would have been really neat.  As others said I'm sure cost is a factor.  Plus having it on the guests own phone means it's way easier to push updates if they did in fact decide to release more of these.


----------



## Firebird060

Here is the only thing with being on the phone, I hope when they built Galaxies Edge they put in way more Wireless Access Points in the land then they have historically for the rest of the park. Wifi has been improving alot lately in the Parks but in other Areas there is still times when you can find the wifi either kicking you off due to increased traffic or slower than dial up, Disney relying on a phone app to experience this extra layer of immersion requires better connectivity if they are trying to appeal to overseas travelers who might not have a US sim card or a International data plan.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Olympic Gold Medalist Rowdy Gaines Visits Disney’s Blizzard Beach for the ‘World’s Largest Swimming Lesson’


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Olympic Gold Medalist Rowdy Gaines Visits Disney’s Blizzard Beach for the ‘World’s Largest Swimming Lesson’


How fun!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Annette Bening Reportedly in Talks to Join Fox’s “Death on the Nile”


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Legendary Anchor Bob Ley Announces Retirement from ESPN


----------



## rteetz

*NEWS

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2019/06/a-little-birdie-told-us/*


----------



## Cinderumbrella

Wow! Can’t wait for his Twitter outburst about this...


----------



## JETSDAD

rteetz said:


> *NEWS
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2019/06/a-little-birdie-told-us/*


Now if they would just do the same about the CBJ rumour all would be well.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Cinderumbrella said:


> Wow! Can’t wait for his Twitter outburst about this...




I'm here for it.


----------



## rteetz

Cinderumbrella said:


> Wow! Can’t wait for his Twitter outburst about this...


I’ve never seen a response like this.


----------



## ksromack

mollmoll4 said:


> RUMOR: Saw on twitter this morning a new claim from _you know who _that Tiki Room will become a Moana show (overlay) for the 50th.


Per the Disney Parks Blog:
"A little birdie told us there are some rumors flying around about our beloved Tiki birds at Walt Disney World Resort. We’re sorry that our fans are being fed incorrect information by unscrupulous sources. While “toucan” play at that game, we deal in facts here at the Disney Parks Blog. Although we won’t address every rumor, we want to set the record straight: there are no plans for our feathered friends to fly the coop any time soon. We’re constantly evolving our stories, but these birds will continue entertaining our guests at the Magic Kingdom Park just as they have done since 1971. "

ETA, oops, sorry, this was already reported!


----------



## Cinderumbrella

rteetz said:


> I’ve never seen a response like this.



Obviously they are over his crap


----------



## rteetz

http://www.ocregister.com/meet-the-...d-guardians-of-galaxy-ride-and-animal-kingdom


----------



## CJK

rteetz said:


> *NEWS
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2019/06/a-little-birdie-told-us/*


Wow!! Isn't a response like this unprecedented? I see that there has already been a response on Twitter. Wow, just wow.


----------



## crvetter

rteetz said:


> I’ve never seen a response like this.


Even Martin wasn't denying the rumor earlier today... Though I would like to say they pointed out they are "constantly evolving our stories, but these birds will continue entertaining our guests at the Magic Kingdom Park just as they have done since 1971" so this does seem to suggest a change in the story is possible, they didn't deny this.


----------



## rteetz

CJK said:


> Wow!! Isn't a response like this unprecedented? I see that there has already been a response on Twitter. Wow, just wow.


Yeah the only thing I can compare is when Disney quietly added in a blog post about DHS that the name wouldn’t be changing. This is unbelievable.


----------



## rteetz

crvetter said:


> Even Martin wasn't denying the rumor earlier today... Though I would like to say they pointed out they are "constantly evolving our stories, but these birds will continue entertaining our guests at the Magic Kingdom Park just as they have done since 1971" so this does seem to suggest a change in the story is possible, they didn't deny this.


No response on CBJ though...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

crvetter said:


> Even Martin wasn't denying the rumor earlier today... Though I would like to say they pointed out they are "constantly evolving our stories, but these birds will continue entertaining our guests at the Magic Kingdom Park just as they have done since 1971" so this does seem to suggest a change in the story is possible, they didn't deny this.



plus, to get technical, all they say is:  "there are no plans for our feathered friends to fly the coop any time soon" .... that doesn't mean things can't change and they will leave soon ... it doesn't mean there aren't plans for them to leave, but just not "soon" ... and it doesn't mean there aren't changes coming, just that the birds aren't leaving - but you could do a Moana overlay and keep the birds

Not saying any of that is true - just saying they could be and the statement from Disney Parks Blog still would be factually correct


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> plus, to get technical, all they say is:  "there are no plans for our feathered friends to fly the coop any time soon" .... that doesn't mean things can't change and they will leave soon ... it doesn't mean there aren't plans for them to leave, but just not "soon" ... and it doesn't mean there aren't changes coming, just that the birds aren't leaving - but you could do a Moana overlay and keep the birds
> 
> Not saying any of that is true - just saying they could be and the statement from Disney Parks Blog still would be factually correct


Very true but Disney is good at wording. They always word things carefully in case things do change.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

side note ... Disney should go full shade and put out a Tiki Room shirt that says "Toucan plan at that game"


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> No response on CBJ though...


That’s just even more concerning now.  Also I still don’t believe them on Tiki, they’ve shot down closures before that still happened.  Nothing in that quote proves no Moana.


----------



## bbmassey

AndreaDanger said:


> Just in case this might help: when I try to purchase Memory Maker via the MDE app, it's only showing me the $199 price, but the $169 option still shows up when purchasing via a web browser.



Thanks for the help.  I logged on via computer and it was $169 rather than $199.  I do the majority of my stuff through my phone.  Not sure why it's not the lower price in the app, that feels a little off-putting.  Thanks again for the help!


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> *NEWS
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2019/06/a-little-birdie-told-us/*


Exaclty why that site can no longer be quoted or linked to this site!  Stop feeding us false rumours!!


----------



## Ariel484

bbmassey said:


> Thanks for the help.  I logged on via computer and it was $169 rather than $199.  I do the majority of my stuff through my phone.  Not sure why it's not the lower price in the app, that feels a little off-putting.  Thanks again for the help!


It definitely seems to be an app vs. browser thing.   I bought it for my trip last week on my phone and had the same app issue that you did.  I ended up using the browser on my phone to buy it for the $169 price.


----------



## Phicinfan

TheMaxRebo said:


> only issue I have with the above is it doesn't explain whey they haven't done anything then with Stitch ... if you need capacity, why close down existing attraction before filling that space that needs filling!


Well for one, I think they can't DECIDE what to put in Stitch, there has been at least 3 options I have heard and all eventually got canned.
Second - cost? - removing the bears and replacing with Puppet show could be less expensive....not sure what cost is to run and fix the bears - and they were over due for refurb per insiders..


----------



## Phicinfan

scrappinginontario said:


> Exaclty why that site can no longer be quoted or linked to this site!  Stop feeding us false rumours!!


I am still not sold this was totally false.
This rigid of response smells of a real leak to me...and they are very ticked at it.
For that matter, this still does not say no add to the birds, only the birds are safe.

just my $0.02


----------



## sachilles

Douglas Dubh said:


> I was thinking about something like that while at Aladdin’s Carpets during a recent Villians After Dark. It would be cool if they could flip a switch and have the ride change to Jafar’s Carpets with different music, character warning spiels, and lighting.


You are on to what I'm suggesting. Temporary overlays or enhancements. It need not be an extensive change. Just little updates from time to time to freshen things up.

I'd agree to whoever suggest the Stitch attraction is wasting capacity by sitting closed. That needs to be addressed as well. COP could also use an update. I know as these attractions sit, some changes are difficult. However, as more attractions go digital, it should afford disney a little more freedom to do random updates without bringing the whole attraction down for weeks.


----------



## OKW Lover

Phicinfan said:


> Well for one, I think they can't DECIDE what to put in Stitch, there has been at least 3 options I have heard and all eventually got canned.





sachilles said:


> I'd agree to whoever suggest the Stitch attraction is wasting capacity by sitting closed. That needs to be addressed as well.


I suspect part of the problem in replacing Stitch/Mission to Mars/Mission to the Moon is the basic structure of the space, no pun intended.  No doubt Disney would prefer an attraction that would make the best use of the existing two-theater in the round rooms with their stadium seating and special effect capability.  Sure they could simply tear out everything and start from scratch but there is probably a lot of inertia towards re-using existing stuff.


----------



## SteveDude

I'd happily part with the Country Bears, but the moment they attempt to break ground on a new Tiki Room overlay is the moment I tie myself to the building with a sign saying "Iger is for the birds."


----------



## Goofy2015

The DisTwitter outlash is at again because of the whole Tiki Room crisis lol

Just an opinion. With Disney Parks making any sort of comment on this rumor (no matter the wording), if there is any announcement of a change for the Tiki Room at D23 in regards to the 50th anniversary, it will result in a crazy uproar on Twitter. The news source creator will gloat about it, Disney purist fans will be even more upset and upset directly at Disney Parks Blog. So I hope the sake of DisTwitter sanity and my love for the Tiki Room, that nothing gets announced in regards to the Tiki Room at D23.


----------



## FoxC63

This is what they want to tweet about?!  They are unbelievable.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

Sadly, I am not on twitter and I am out of the loop about who is having a twitterfit.   But glad Tiki is safe...for now...


----------



## Farro

You guys...there isn't even a virtual queue today, it's just open.... I'm pretty shocked. I didn't think it would be as crazy as everyone said, but I surely didn't think it would be like this.
]


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> You guys...there isn't even a virtual queue today, it's just open.... I'm pretty shocked. I didn't think it would be as crazy as everyone said, but I surely didn't think it would be like this.


Wasn’t yesterday either. I’m more interested to see how things go this weekend and on the 4th weekend.

FYI we can’t link to that twitter


----------



## TheFloatingBear

Farro said:


> You guys...there isn't even a virtual queue today, it's just open.... I'm pretty shocked. I didn't think it would be as crazy as everyone said, but I surely didn't think it would be like this.
> ]



I find it a bit shocking too...I've been trying to follow the SW threads but not sure how this info can be applied to what can be expected at WDW at the beginning - I know the two parks have different crowds. I just swapped out a late September trip for early August, because we were surprised by the early SW opening and didn't want to deal with the uncertainly and general craziness for only one ride, but with all the added EMH and such I find myself second guessing...


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> Wasn’t yesterday either. I’m more interested to see how things go this weekend and on the 4th weekend.
> 
> FYI we can’t link to that twitter



Oh sorry! I just saw Disneyland and didn't make the connection.


----------



## MissGina5

Cinderumbrella said:


> Obviously they are over his crap


if someone could message me who "he" is. I know "the outlet that will not be named" but I would love to watch a good Disney inspired twitter meltdown....


----------



## TheFloatingBear

MissGina5 said:


> if someone could message me who "he" is. I know "the outlet that will not be named" but I would love to watch a good Disney inspired twitter meltdown....



Message me after you are messaged, lol!


----------



## rteetz

MissGina5 said:


> if someone could message me who "he" is. I know "the outlet that will not be named" but I would love to watch a good Disney inspired twitter meltdown....


The site which can no longer be linked here.


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


> Scott Trowbridge was touring Universal Creative President Mark Woodbury through SWGE today.


----------



## OSUZorba

TheMaxRebo said:


> plus, to get technical, all they say is:  "there are no plans for our feathered friends to fly the coop any time soon" .... that doesn't mean things can't change and they will leave soon ... it doesn't mean there aren't plans for them to leave, but just not "soon" ... and it doesn't mean there aren't changes coming, just that the birds aren't leaving - but you could do a Moana overlay and keep the birds
> 
> Not saying any of that is true - just saying they could be and the statement from Disney Parks Blog still would be factually correct


If this was an official being interviewed by the media, I could see it being a hollow denial. But a post on the blog, I don't think they are mincing words.


----------



## Sweettears

Firebird060 said:


> IF that was the case though they wouldnt be closing rides and not replacing them right away like. Stitch and to be honest it hasnt been that busy in the past year, I went multiple times in the past year and the Parks were not as crowded as they have been in the past, except maybe fore MNSSHP which was on par.   Also if they were worried about running a attraction that doesnt run at capacity then they would have closed Carousel of Progress years ago which is a much larger attraction that has a larger building and cost to run with the moving stage and theaters and 4 continuously operating scenes.  Disney historically hasnt cared about rides not utilizing capacity or spreading crowds out. After all Disney periodically doesnt run even popular rides at full capacity.


Didn’t they make CoP seasonal at one point with strong rumors that it was to be closed at some point?


----------



## Sweettears

JETSDAD said:


> Now if they would just do the same about the CBJ rumour all would be well.


Given that the CBJ rumor has been getting at least if not more airplay, the silence is telling.


----------



## crazy4wdw

During today’s Port Canaveral Commission Meeting, Captain John Murray, the port’s CEO revealed steel cutting for the first of Disney Cruise Line’s three new LNG-powered ships at Meyer Werft was scheduled to begin in November.

Steel Cutting for First of Disney’s Three LNG-Powered Builds Scheduled to Start in November


----------



## only hope

Sweettears said:


> Didn’t they make CoP seasonal at one point with strong rumors that it was to be closed at some point?



It was seasonal for a few years after 9/11 because park attendance plummeted. Per Wikipedia it has operated near daily since 2003.


----------



## hertamaniac

scrappinginontario said:


> Exaclty why that site can no longer be quoted or linked to this site!  Stop feeding us false rumours!!



I don't see it as false in it's entirety, but careful wording to do damage control.  There have been qualifications made on other rumors that did come to fruition.


----------



## rteetz

hertamaniac said:


> I don't see it as false in it's entirety, but careful wording to do damage control.  There have been qualifications made on other rumors that did come to fruition.


Yes but Disney has never responded in this way before. It’s a rumor that does/did have some substance and maybe still does.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> The site which can no longer be linked here.


Yes I meant just the main guys name for me to google. no link needed!


----------



## rteetz

MissGina5 said:


> Yes I meant just the main guys name for me to google. no link needed!


It’s fairly easy to figure out if you know which site we are talking about.


----------



## hertamaniac

rteetz said:


> Yes but Disney has never responded in this way before. It’s a rumor that does/did have some substance and maybe still does.



and they just posted a video that tries to dissect Disney's response.

I think Disney is the one in damage control mode moreso than the rumor source.


----------



## summerw

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Honestly, if they unblock APs I'll be pissed. Maybe it makes me terrible, but I didn't pay top dollar for my AP for others to get the same benefits in the end.



So I’m one of those “others.” Lol. You might not know if you don’t have one of the other passes, but they blocked us out of Disneyland for a bunch of June days that we have always had in the past. I wasn’t upset they did because it did seem to be a logical move for necessary crowd control. I don’t think it would be the equivalent of putting lesser passes on the same footing as the most expensive pass to give us _others_ a few staggered days back. 

That being said, I’m not holding my breath, remotely. 




OKW Lover said:


> I suspect part of the problem in replacing Stitch/Mission to Mars/Mission to the Moon is the basic structure of the space, no pun intended.  No doubt Disney would prefer an attraction that would make the best use of the existing two-theater in the round rooms with their stadium seating and special effect capability.  Sure they could simply tear out everything and start from scratch but there is probably a lot of inertia towards re-using existing stuff.



It would be awesome if they did something similar to what was in the old America Sings building in Disneyland for a while. They did storytime with Peter Pan and a narrator read the story and effects went off in the room like Tinkerbell and cannons. They could do it with anything though. An adventure with Jack Jack would be cute. No audience participation and only a narrator has to be there. 

Just doing an animation class would be a better use of the empty space though.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Not sure if this was posted yet or not.

Same amount as the January dividend

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...res-first-dividend-following-fox-acquisition/


----------



## OKW Lover

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not sure if this was posted yet or not.
> 
> Same amount as the January dividend
> 
> https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...res-first-dividend-following-fox-acquisition/


Thanks for the link.  I'd also note that the stock price is doing well at ~$140 yesterday.  Disney's all time high is ~$144.  Apparently the stock market feels good about the merger.


----------



## dina444444

OKW Lover said:


> Thanks for the link.  I'd also note that the stock price is doing well at ~$140 yesterday.  Disney's all time high is ~$144.  Apparently the stock market feels good about the merger.


The big stock jump followed the formal Disney+ announcement.


----------



## The Pho

*News*

Apparently there is a Tower of Terror anniversary event of some sort occurring on October 4th.  Mark Silverman (the man who impersonates Rod Serling’s voice) will be present. 

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/os-...0190627-7r6f5v22qzbl7dw3doj5ucjrqy-story.html


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

park hours and special events and fireworks for 4th of July (really just MK and EPCOT impacted):

http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/2019-fourth-of-july-fireworks-and-more-at-walt-disney-world


----------



## DarthGallifrey

********** said:


> So I may be the biggest Tiki bird fan here - and I was THRILLED when they got rid of the awful "Under New Management" overlay.
> 
> That said, I would actually be OK with them changing the show as long as it actually INCORPORATED the Tiki Birds. "Under New Management" was insulting to the Tiki Birds and it's what pissed me off about it.
> 
> However, Moana may be a bit of a tricky fit - it really isn't a GREAT fit because Moana is all about the OCEAN - and there is nothing in the Tiki Birds that is about the ocean. I could see working Moana and Maui into the show - perhaps with a live actor Moana and a projection Maui.
> Here's a simple proto script
> Just keep the Tiki room song in tact at the beginning,
> Moana comes out and visit the Tiki room and say she is searching for Maui to save her people
> Have her sing "How Far I'll go" with the birds accompaniment. (So cut out "Let's all sing like the birdies sing".)
> Then have the Tiki Birds do the Tiki chant (current finale) to call to Maui for help. (You could even bring some little kids up front to "help" with the chant a la the "Festival of the Lion King".
> Have either a projection or anamatronic of Maui show up - similar to Pele in the "UNM" show - sing a short version of "You're Welcome" and then send Moana/Maui on their way.
> Have the Tiki Birds thank the crowd for their help and sing the crowd out "Heigh ho, Heigh ho".
> 
> You keep pieces of the old show, incorporate Moana without "ruining" the Tiki Birds, and get bigger crowds.



Can you please go work there to ensure that if they change it...this is what happens haha


----------



## DarthGallifrey

TheMaxRebo said:


> side note ... Disney should go full shade and put out a Tiki Room shirt that says "Toucan plan at that game"
> 
> View attachment 412001



I need a million of these. TAKE MY MONEY!  haha


----------



## rteetz

https://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/disney-rumor-round-up-june-2019/


----------



## Q-man

rteetz said:


>



Has Disney finally discovered the price ceiling or is it all deferring visits until SWGE opens?


----------



## Q-man

DisLiss said:


> I honestly feel like the first issue with the blue & green milk, is that even though it's plant-based milk, is the "milk", which is a toughie since these drinks are supposed to be milk.      I just don't think a ton of people are going to love milky drinks (aside from actual milk-shakes, of course).   I mean WDW sells the heck out of refillable cups that people happily chug (mostly) soda or other soft drinks out of all day long.   Trying to sell a milky drink to those same folks may just be a really tough sell, no matter what flavors you put into it.



Very good point. Butter Beer is still soda.


----------



## rteetz

Q-man said:


> Has Disney finally discovered the price ceiling or is it all deferring visits until SWGE opens?


SWGE is open. I think cost may be part of it but I don’t think it’s solely that.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Q-man said:


> Has Disney finally discovered the price ceiling or is it all deferring visits until SWGE opens?



I think it was people staying away due to expected craziness of Galaxy's Edge - and also lots of APs were blacked out so many passholders would have to upgrade or buy extra tickets to go now.  

And for people who seeing GE at DLR was a priority I suspect largely figured out a way to get there during the reservation period


----------



## Q-man

rteetz said:


> SWGE is open. I think cost may be part of it but I don’t think it’s solely that.



Missed that was for DL and not WDW.


----------



## Phicinfan

rteetz said:


> SWGE is open. I think cost may be part of it but I don’t think it’s solely that.


So, I have to ask, was delaying the opening of Rise of the Resistance(granted may be due to technical issues) the right move?  Will we see a mad dash once the land is fully functional?


----------



## rteetz

Phicinfan said:


> So, I have to ask, was delaying the opening of Rise of the Resistance(granted may be due to technical issues) the right move?  Will we see a mad dash once the land is fully functional?


I think that is playing a role. I think a lot of Disneyland locals went and saw SWGE during the previews and are now waiting. I also think that many locals are still blocked out.


----------



## Spaceguy55

As far as the crowd level dropping at SWGE in DLR...I think the complete opposite will happen at DHS SWGE, no AP's are blocked out for the the opening and till late December. The only AP that gets blacked out starting in September is the Theme park select , and that's only for DHS.
SWGE will be crowded from the start and probably stay that way with all the local AP's and other AP 's


----------



## fatmanatee

Phicinfan said:


> So, I have to ask, was delaying the opening of Rise of the Resistance(granted may be due to technical issues) the right move?  Will we see a mad dash once the land is fully functional?


I'm waiting on Rise, but I have to admit that I'm nervous that others are doing the same and it'll be a problem when it finally opens, especially if everyone ends up raving about it. Definitely been tempted to go sooner as a result.


----------



## hertamaniac

WRT to WDW, I see it as a large portion of the ~20% (estimated) locals will visit prior to RotR opening.  But, once RotR opens the floodgates of locals combined with the non-locals will see a dramactic increase in crowds.  I keep telling myself to wait on our Florida AP renewal until MMRR is open, but I suspect once the RotR reviews come in, I'll be tempted to deviate from my plan.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Phicinfan said:


> So, I have to ask, was delaying the opening of Rise of the Resistance(granted may be due to technical issues) the right move?  Will we see a mad dash once the land is fully functional?



or on the flip side - did it actually work out better than expected because it is allowing for crowds to see the land over time, but also having a 2nd "carrot" out there to draw people back.  Now, maybe there are more people than Disney thought that are waiting until the land is complete - but I still think it will result in lower crowds on opening day of RotR than the land would have had if it was fully open on day 1


----------



## SaintsManiac

I consider this important news!

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ns-installed-at-cosmic-rays-in-magic-kingdom/


----------



## Phicinfan

SaintsManiac said:


> I consider this important news!
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ns-installed-at-cosmic-rays-in-magic-kingdom/


I hope it is filtered water, I can only take so much of the sulfer taste when I am in Florida....


----------



## SaintsManiac

Phicinfan said:


> I hope it is filtered water, I can only take so much of the sulfer taste when I am in Florida....




I'll drink whatever I can when it's 100 degrees out.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1144274326218084352


----------



## mikeamizzle

Black Tap LES Melts After 2-Year Stint in Hell Square


----------



## rteetz

*News

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...mmer-resort-surfside-inn-and-suites-now-open/*


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> I think that is playing a role. I think a lot of Disneyland locals went and saw SWGE during the previews and are now waiting. I also think that many locals are still blocked out.



The biggest deal is likely that the "Deluxe" AP - which is the most common one - is blocked out until August 19th. We arrive at DL on August 18th and I fully intend to do GE on our first day, because I am worried what is going to happen when all those AP holders have access the next day. The first weekend day with access will be September 25th. 

 I do think it's a combo of (a) Crowds will be huge, stay away, (b) AP blackouts and (c) RotR not opening making the average "one visit only" fan in no rush to go.  

I do think it will be a different case at WDW - but they also may not see massive crowds only because September remains still one of the slowest times of year.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/06/primeval-whirl-downtime-extended.html


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> I do think it will be a different case at WDW - but they also may not see massive crowds only because September remains still one of the slowest times of year.


Completely agree with this.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/06/primeval-whirl-downtime-extended.html



Since I have the exact same ride at my local amusement park - I do not find this a bother.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/06/guest-wi-fi-outage-at-select-walt.html


----------



## mcd2745

SaintsManiac said:


> I consider this important news!
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ns-installed-at-cosmic-rays-in-magic-kingdom/




Hopefully these eventually show up inside every QS restaurant, plus a bunch of other locations throughout the parks. It just makes sense.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...summer-2/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q3wo0627190703190001C


----------



## DarthGallifrey

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...summer-2/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q3wo0627190703190001C



That's interesting since the AP blackout is still going on.  Not surprised though.


----------



## SaintsManiac

mcd2745 said:


> Hopefully these eventually show up inside every QS restaurant, plus a bunch of other locations throughout the parks. It just makes sense.




They desperately need one in Casey's, but I don't know where they would put it.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

********** said:


> *Primeval Whirl Downtime Extended Through July 3 at Disney's Animal Kingdom*
> Since I have the exact same ride at my local amusement park - I do not find this a bother.


Glad we're not headed to WDW this summer. This is a "Can't Miss" ride in one of our favorite "lands" of Animal Kingdom.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...his-year/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q3wo0627190703190003C


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...his-year/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q3wo0627190703190003C


It’s about time!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...summer-2/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q3wo0627190703190001C





DarthGallifrey said:


> That's interesting since the AP blackout is still going on.  Not surprised though.



Just saw this and noticed it does say that if the AP you have is blacked out you can by one of these passes for yourself and for a friend .... so wonder if they are doing this vs. lifting the blackouts


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...his-year/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q3wo0627190703190003C



I've said for years when asked "what job do you want if you worked at WDW?" that I would want to run a craft beer bar in the American Pavilion ... welp, now at least it will exist!


----------



## dina444444

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just saw this and noticed it does say that if the AP you have is blacked out you can by one of these passes for yourself and for a friend .... so wonder if they are doing this vs. lifting the blackouts


That’s my guess. There would be a huge uproar if they lifted some of the blockouts.


----------



## rteetz

*News

http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/bibbi...oridian-resort-amp-spa-reservations-now-open/*


----------



## mcd2745

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...his-year/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q3wo0627190703190003C



Now here's a welcome change that makes a ton of sense. I just wonder how many people of a certain age will keep mistakenly referring to it as the "Regal _Beagle_"...


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> I've said for years when asked "what job do you want if you worked at WDW?" that I would want to run a craft beer bar in the American Pavilion ... welp, now at least it will exist!



This makes total sense!!! A smokehouse, oh my god it will smell amazing.

Is this table service or quick service?


----------



## DarthGallifrey

TheMaxRebo said:


> I've said for years when asked "what job do you want if you worked at WDW?" that I would want to run a craft beer bar in the American Pavilion ... welp, now at least it will exist!



Too bad it won't be open next week   this sounds pretty cool though


----------



## evlaina

Farro said:


> This makes total sense!!! A smokehouse, oh my god it will smell amazing.
> 
> *Is this table service or quick service?*


That's what I was wondering, too. It says "fast casual" - what does that mean in the restaurant business?


----------



## NJlauren

evlaina said:


> That's what I was wondering, too. It says "fast casual" - what does that mean in the restaurant business?


At my job we say fast casual - fancy way of saying fast food, or quick service.

That’s how I’m reading it


----------



## SaintsManiac

It was quick service before, so I guess it will stay that way. Sounds like a Baseline type of place.


----------



## Newsies

Came here to post my excitement for the new smokehouse!!!  Liberty Inn always felt like one of the weakest links in WS... fingers crossed this smokehouse gets here fast and is as delicious as I want it to be!!!


----------



## rteetz

evlaina said:


> That's what I was wondering, too. It says "fast casual" - what does that mean in the restaurant business?


I would assume it stays quick service. I believe that’s how Disney defines quick service sometimes.


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> I've said for years when asked "what job do you want if you worked at WDW?" that I would want to run a craft beer bar in the American Pavilion ... welp, now at least it will exist!



Waiting for the first "Their closing the Liberty Inn! Where will I get my kid's chicken nuggets?"

Edit Alternative Sarcastic Joke #2: Oh good, It's about time they put someplace in World Showcase where you can get an adult beverage!


----------



## splash327

rteetz said:


> I would assume it stays quick service. I believe that’s how Disney defines quick service sometimes.



Didn't they say the ABC Commissary is fast casual?   Maybe they will bring the food out to you like they do there.


----------



## rteetz

splash327 said:


> Didn't they say the ABC Commissary is fast casual?   Maybe they will bring the food out to you like they do there.


Yeah they could do that.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

evlaina said:


> That's what I was wondering, too. It says "fast casual" - what does that mean in the restaurant business?



Fast Casual is usually like Panera Bread or something  - typically where you walk up to order and they give you a number or something and then they bring out the food to you

Even how they handle breakfast and lunch at Be Our Guest could be considered Fast Casual I think


----------



## soniam

********** said:


> Waiting for the first "Their closing the Liberty Inn! Where will I get my kid's chicken nuggets?"
> 
> Edit Alternative Sarcastic Joke #2: Oh good, It's about time they put someplace in World Showcase where you can get an adult beverage!



My first thought was “Thank goodness we don’t have to go there again to our kid’s chicken nuggets” He’ll have to like the BBQ.


----------



## sachilles

The smokehouse is a welcome addition. Hopefully the food is good, sometimes it's hard to keep up with volume on smoked meats.


----------



## splash327

soniam said:


> My first thought was “Thank goodness we don’t have to go there again to our kid’s chicken nuggets” He’ll have to like the BBQ.



There was one trip where all my daughter would eat is the chicken nuggets.


----------



## SteveDude

The idea of a smokehouse serving craft beer sounds like a millennial paradise.

With that being said, I am on board for this. Hopefully it will maintain or garner some more character and not be too generic with it's theme. And as a Bostonian, hoping for a strong Sam Adams presence in the beer selection, of course.


----------



## Moliphino

SteveDude said:


> The idea of a smokehouse serving craft beer sounds like a millennial paradise.
> 
> With that being said, I am on board for this. Hopefully it will maintain or garner some more character and not be too generic with it's theme. And as a Bostonian, hoping for a strong Sam Adams presence in the beer selection, of course.



Nah, there are much better craft beers than Sam Adams, even just looking in the Boston area.


----------



## SaharanTea

.


Phicinfan said:


> I hope it is filtered water, I can only take so much of the sulfer taste when I am in Florida....



It looks very, very similar to the one in my local gym, and it has a filter.  That said, I don't see a filter indicator light on this one, but there may be one in the back or something.

I like this, but at the same time, I doubt they will be able to keep the water cold with as much demand as it will see.  If you want cold, quick service ice water will still be your better bet.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...iversary-celebration-coming-to-d23-expo-2019/


----------



## mikeamizzle

SteveDude said:


> The idea of a smokehouse serving craft beer sounds like a *millennial paradise.*
> 
> With that being said, I am on board for this. Hopefully it will maintain or garner some more character and not be too generic with it's theme. And as a Bostonian, hoping for a strong Sam Adams presence in the beer selection, of course.


ugh


----------



## TraceySavannah

Grateful for info


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

SteveDude said:


> The idea of a smokehouse serving craft beer sounds like a millennial paradise.
> 
> With that being said, I am on board for this. Hopefully it will maintain or garner some more character and not be too generic with it's theme. And as a Bostonian, hoping for a strong Sam Adams presence in the beer selection, of course.


As a Kansas Citian...bbq and craft beer does not make it a millennial paradise  though the larger variety of craft beer companies/breweries is def. newer-ish in my area (blame archaic pre-prohibition and post-prohibition era viewpoints lol).

Plus I have to question your taste buds if Sam Adams is on the top of your beer selection  (though of course I understand it could be an area/cultural thing given where you're from).

Personally I just hope they have _some_ dark beer options for me


----------



## danikoski

rteetz said:


> I would assume it stays quick service. I believe that’s how Disney defines quick service sometimes.



Guessing you order and they bring it to you. Although I've seen smokehouses do order and bring and order and wait. They better be bringing in a BBQ master though. I'm a little concerned because the amount of food a Disney QS restaurant pumps out isn't necessarily the most conducive to good smoked meat. A lot of the really good smokehouses and BBQ joints can run out of items. Not sure how a typical Disney guest would take to that...


----------



## sachilles

I think a market style place would be pretty cool, something akin to Terry Black's in Austin. It would make it fairly friendly on staff wages I think. Basically you go in a cafeteria style line, get served what you want. Meats are done by weight. Of course that would make it a bit of problem for the meal plan credits.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

danikoski said:


> Guessing you order and they bring it to you. Although I've seen smokehouses do order and bring and order and wait. They better be bringing in a BBQ master though. I'm a little concerned because the amount of food a Disney QS restaurant pumps out isn't necessarily the most conducive to good smoked meat. A lot of the really good smokehouses and BBQ joints can run out of items. Not sure how a typical Disney guest would take to that...


Slightly off topic as I don't know how WDW does their meats in terms of smoking and bbq but there was an episode on Mega Food (that used to be on Netflix not sure that it is anymore) about how Sea World does their food in terms of the sheer volume of food they pump out and they touched on their meats and how they cook them for their bbq restaurant which I believe was their busiest place to eat. I'd be quite interested if Disney did something like that where people could see how they do stuff.


----------



## Dean Marino

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Slightly off topic as I don't know how WDW does their meats in terms of smoking and bbq but there was an episode on Mega Food (that used to be on Netflix not sure that it is anymore) about how Sea World does their food in terms of the sheer volume of food they pump out and they touched on their meats and how they cook them for their bbq restaurant which I believe was their busiest place to eat. I'd be quite interested if Disney did something like that where people could see how they do stuff.


OK - just to be a PIA?  Read LITERALLY - WDWs "no smoking policy" applies .  So the new smokehouse must be a DSA .

OK - CLEARLY, someone needs to clean up the poorly written "policy" to define WHAT may not be "smoked" .

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/faq/smoke-free-policy/smoke-free-areas/


----------



## SteveDude

Everyone so offended by millennials, jeez. Nothing wrong with being born in the eighties, friends.

And yeah Sam Adams beers aren't obviously tops in the Boston area but they're the most popular and I think Disney already sells some of their product anyway.


----------



## OSUZorba

Phicinfan said:


> I hope it is filtered water, I can only take so much of the sulfer taste when I am in Florida....


Tastes like vacation to me.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

SteveDude said:


> Everyone so offended by millennials, jeez. Nothing wrong with being born in the eighties, friends.
> 
> And yeah Sam Adams beers aren't obviously tops in the Boston area but they're the most popular and I think Disney already sells some of their product anyway.


I'm not offended..I am a millennial lol just giving my opinion that's all


----------



## DarthGallifrey

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> As a Kansas Citian...bbq and craft beer does not make it a millennial paradise  though the larger variety of craft beer companies/breweries is def. newer-ish in my area (blame archaic pre-prohibition and post-prohibition era viewpoints lol).
> 
> Plus I have to question your taste buds if Sam Adams is on the top of your beer selection  (though of course I understand it could be an area/cultural thing given where you're from).
> 
> Personally I just hope they have _some_ dark beer options for me



From the midwest AND a millenial.  I grew up around an enthusiasm for grilling and smoking.  It was one of the ways my family liked to enjoy time together.  Especially being outside.  I have a smoker myself now and take it very seriously.  It's an art that takes patience.  So, I'm sort of lost on what this has to do with Millenials haha.

Ironically enough I now reside in Boston where they can grill a steak to save their lives haha.  I appreciate a good Sam's, but I agree there is much better.  I have 3 breweries I can think of within a 10 mile radius of me.


----------



## splash327

Well they have had a smoke house at most of the festivals at the American pavilion this past year with long lines.   Had the pulled pork at one of them and it was really good.

On Sam Adams, they were a craft beer long ago but not any more.  I remember the small batch brews, i think they were the best.  Grumpy Monk and Merry Meeting were really good, but they stopped making them years ago.   The new 76 is tasteless.


----------



## writerguyfl

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I'd be quite interested if Disney did something like that where people could see how they do stuff.



The linked article says: "...including a large smoker preparing fine food every day right on the pavilion’s promenade."

Based on that, it does sound like guests will be able to see at some of the cooking process.


----------



## only hope

I still wish they would go to a menu that truly showcases the variety of traditional American food from across the country or colonial-era food to fit the theme of the pavilion. BBQ is generic. I’m also hoping the use of the word “modern” in the blog post is just referring to the kitchen and not the theme. The American pavilion architecture/theme is _not _modern.


----------



## OSUZorba

evlaina said:


> That's what I was wondering, too. It says "fast casual" - what does that mean in the restaurant business?


It is expensive (and higher quality) fast food. But yuppies get upset if you call it fast food.


----------



## OSUZorba

********** said:


> Waiting for the first "Their closing the Liberty Inn! Where will I get my kid's chicken nuggets?"
> 
> Edit Alternative Sarcastic Joke #2: Oh good, It's about time they put someplace in World Showcase where you can get an adult beverage!


Did you look at the comments at the end of the story?

Liberty Inn was actually the first meal I ever had at Disney... I've never felt the need to go . back.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

danikoski said:


> Guessing you order and they bring it to you. Although I've seen smokehouses do order and bring and order and wait. They better be bringing in a BBQ master though. I'm a little concerned because the amount of food a Disney QS restaurant pumps out isn't necessarily the most conducive to good smoked meat. A lot of the really good smokehouses and BBQ joints can run out of items. Not sure how a typical Disney guest would take to that...



I am not implying that this will rival top end, true legit bbq places ... But their offerings at the festivals that are bbq related generally are pretty solid so I am optimistic this will at least be pretty good.  Again, not amazing and comparable to highest rated places in TX, or KC, or wherever, but not had


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

My thoughts on the BBQ place:

I’m rather sad to see Liberty Inn go. As someone who lived in Kansas City for several years, I am biased towards my barbecue. I’m afraid I won’t really eat here. I’ll still give it a try, but I’m just afraid Disney isn’t going to do this place well. I’m also someone that says Polite Pig is just ok when I see many people rave about it. The problems that come from living in a barbecue capital of America.


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am not implying that this will rival top end, true legit bbq places ... But their offerings at the festivals that are bbq related generally are pretty solid so I am optimistic this will at least be pretty good.  Again, not amazing and comparable to highest rated places in TX, or KC, or wherever, but not had




 

oh no!

Pizza? I'm from blah blah blah and I know pizza, this isn't good pizza.
Crab cake? I'm from blah blah blah and I know good crab cakes, this isn't a good crab cake.
Lobster roll? I'm from blah blah blah and I know good lobster rolls, this isn't a good lobster roll.
Grilled cheese? I'm from....oh wait, that was me complaining about being a connoisseur of a good grilled cheese and I proclaimed WDW didn't have any.

Of course it won't be as good as whatever you are used to, but it can still be good.


----------



## Farro

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> My thoughts on the BBQ place:
> 
> I’m rather sad to see Liberty Inn go. As someone who lived in Kansas City for several years, I am biased towards my barbecue. I’m afraid I won’t really eat here. I’ll still give it a try, but I’m just afraid Disney isn’t going to do this place well. I’m also someone that says Polite Pig is just ok when I see many people rave about it. The problems that come from living in a barbecue capital of America.




I've had good barbecue all over this country, even here in Chicago. Give it a chance, it might be good!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> oh no!
> 
> Pizza? I'm from blah blah blah and I know pizza, this isn't good pizza.
> Crab cake? I'm from blah blah blah and I know good crab cakes, this isn't a good crab cake.
> Lobster roll? I'm from blah blah blah and I know good lobster rolls, this isn't a good lobster roll.
> Grilled cheese? I'm from....oh wait, that was me complaining about being a connoisseur of a good grilled cheese and I proclaimed WDW didn't have any.
> 
> Of course it won't be as good as whatever you are used to, but it can still be good.



Hey, I resemble that pizza comment!

And I think that is what I was trying to say - that I actually am optimistic it will be "good" - but then I say that and the people from legit bbq places would be killing me


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> My thoughts on the BBQ place:
> 
> I’m rather sad to see Liberty Inn go. As someone who lived in Kansas City for several years, I am biased towards my barbecue. I’m afraid I won’t really eat here. I’ll still give it a try, but I’m just afraid Disney isn’t going to do this place well. I’m also someone that says Polite Pig is just ok when I see many people rave about it. The problems that come from living in a barbecue capital of America.


I'd still give it a shot. You'll be the guinea pig for us back home lol 

I know you're not into the alcohol so that part we'll leave out.

The ambience of the place though may be quite nice depending on how they do it. I def. understand the concern if the type of place ends up lending itself to just too quick of a turnout of food where the food may end up not tasting very good but this may just be one we'll have to see where they go with it . I like at least the initial description of it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...fashion-show-celebrates-the-power-of-fashion/


----------



## OSUZorba

danikoski said:


> Guessing you order and they bring it to you. Although I've seen smokehouses do order and bring and order and wait. They better be bringing in a BBQ master though. I'm a little concerned because the amount of food a Disney QS restaurant pumps out isn't necessarily the most conducive to good smoked meat. A lot of the really good smokehouses and BBQ joints can run out of items. Not sure how a typical Disney guest would take to that...


I'm guessing it'll be more like a Rudy's or Rib Crib, than a Franklin's. Both of which are serviceable, but obviously not stand in line for a hour to get. Of course, it could be much worse, I've seen many BBQ outside of the Texas-KC area that basically serve crock-pot meat that at most has been walked past a smoker.

On my local metro forums we have a certified BBQ judge that also reviews every BBQ place in town. He always says most BBQ resturants start off really good, then start to slide because they have the choice of doing it right and going broke or doing it cheap and staying in business. I think that is changing some with the higher end BBQ places (Franklin clones) catching on.


----------



## saskdw

Farro said:


> oh no!
> 
> Pizza? I'm from blah blah blah and I know pizza, this isn't good pizza.
> Crab cake? I'm from blah blah blah and I know good crab cakes, this isn't a good crab cake.
> Lobster roll? I'm from blah blah blah and I know good lobster rolls, this isn't a good lobster roll.
> Grilled cheese? I'm from....oh wait, that was me complaining about being a connoisseur of a good grilled cheese and I proclaimed WDW didn't have any.
> 
> Of course it won't be as good as whatever you are used to, but it can still be good.



Maybe they'll have BBQ Grilled Cheese!


----------



## skier_pete

How about we all agree that a quick service Disney fill in the blank is not going to be as good as your favorite hometown restaurant and move on. Liberty inn was nothing special in a park that has a ton of good food, and so a change here should disappoint few people. I give Disney credit for finally changing out a location that's been subpar for 20 years.


----------



## danikoski

saskdw said:


> Maybe they'll have BBQ Grilled Cheese!



A brisket grilled cheese, I would try!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Lego has bought Merlin entertainment 

https://www.theguardian.com/busines...ys-merlin-entertainments-theme-parks-for-59bn
So now Lego has ownership of their own theme parks


----------



## Moliphino

SteveDude said:


> Everyone so offended by millennials, jeez. Nothing wrong with being born in the eighties, friends.
> 
> And yeah Sam Adams beers aren't obviously tops in the Boston area but they're the most popular and I think Disney already sells some of their product anyway.



They have it at the Liberty Tree already, I know that much. I really only drink it if there's nothing else around. I'm in the western part of the state and we have our fair share of local breweries that make better beers (BBC, Iron Duke, Treehouse, etc).


----------



## dolewhipdreams

danikoski said:


> A brisket grilled cheese, I would try!


I'm pretty sure Woody's Lunchbox has one of these!


----------



## skier_pete

I think there are some good Sam Adams brews - but it should in no way shape or form be considered a "craft" beer. (That's like calling Yuengling a craft beer.)


----------



## Phicinfan

Farro said:


> I've had good barbecue all over this country, even here in Chicago. Give it a chance, it might be good!


I have to agree, and best part is depending on where you go it is all different....
KC is great, love the dry rub from Memphis , love the vinegar base of the Carolinas as well!


----------



## Tiki Birdland

OSUZorba said:


> more like a Rudy's


I happen to like Rudy's more than Franklin's. Maybe I'm not a connoisseur?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> I think there are some good Sam Adams brews - but it should in no way shape or form be considered a "craft" beer. (That's like calling Yuengling a craft beer.)



technically both Boston Beer Co and Yuengling are craft breweries - definition is 6 million barrels or less (which usually keeps increasing, largely from the lobbying of Boston Beer Co)


----------



## sachilles

The flavors of the fire booth at food and wine is one of my favorites.
I'd agree with whomever posted that they can probably make something good out of this. It may not be out of this world good, but it should be decent. Certainly plenty of style around the country. As for craft beer, I think the smaller breweries are getting better distribution these days. The challenge with disney is volume. So beer selection will have to supplied by someone that can support the volume. I'd be content to have beer constantly rotating through there. I don't expect 50 taps, but 5 or 6, with 1 or 2 of them quickly rotating through would be nice.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

sachilles said:


> The flavors of the fire booth at food and wine is one of my favorites.
> I'd agree with whomever posted that they can probably make something good out of this. It may not be out of this world good, but it should be decent. Certainly plenty of style around the country. As for craft beer, I think the smaller breweries are getting better distribution these days. The challenge with disney is volume. So beer selection will have to supplied by someone that can support the volume. I'd be content to have beer constantly rotating through there. I don't expect 50 taps, but 5 or 6, with 1 or 2 of them quickly rotating through would be nice.



my ideal setup for the beer would be to have 3 sets of 6 taps with 1 set being regular beers that are consistently there, one set that are seasonal and thus change quarterly, and then one other set that changes often and maybe can do a featured brewery ever now and then

Probably more ambitious than is realistic, but I think some combination of having some standard with some rotating would be good


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

2019 Food and Wine Festival Booth Menus are out!!!  (doesn't seem like a ton new)

http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2019/...stival-food-booth-menus-food-photos-and-more/


----------



## Moliphino

TheMaxRebo said:


> my ideal setup for the beer would be to have 3 sets of 6 taps with 1 set being regular beers that are consistently there, one set that are seasonal and thus change quarterly, and then one other set that changes often and maybe can do a featured brewery ever now and then
> 
> Probably more ambitious than is realistic, but I think some combination of having some standard with some rotating would be good



That would be nice. As long as they don't overload on IPAs I'll be happy. I was at a local bar last night that has 24 taps, but I think 15 were IPAs. Awful.


----------



## jpakstis

TheMaxRebo said:


> technically both Boston Beer Co and Yuengling are craft breweries - definition is 6 million barrels or less (which usually keeps increasing, largely from the lobbying of Boston Beer Co)



Although until their acquisition of Dogfish Head, Sam Adams was about to lose their "craft brewery" designation, because I believe more than 50% of your sales have to be beer and their sales of cider (Angry Orchard), hard tea (Twisted) and hard seltzer (Truly Spiked & Sparkling) were about to be more than 50%.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> 2019 Food and Wine Festival Booth Menus are out!!!  (doesn't seem like a ton new)
> 
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2019/...stival-food-booth-menus-food-photos-and-more/


Just what I needed. A reminder that EPCOT isn't going to be as empty as it is right now forever.


----------



## hertamaniac

I don't care for any beer, but am a fan of hand pumped "real ale" served at cellar temperature.  I am not sure if there is anyplace on WDW property where you can get a non-carbonized (or nitrogen infused), non-ice cold ale.


----------



## rteetz

*News *

Food and wine merchandise 

http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/merch...9-epcot-international-food-and-wine-festival/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...nada-to-close-in-august-to-begin-upgrades.htm


----------



## DarthGallifrey

Moliphino said:


> That would be nice. As long as they don't overload on IPAs I'll be happy. I was at a local bar last night that has 24 taps, but I think 15 were IPAs. Awful.



Man, hell hath no fury like my wrath for IPAs haha


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hertamaniac said:


> I don't care for any beer, but am a fan of hand pumped "real ale" served at cellar temperature.  I am not sure if there is anyplace on WDW property where you can get a non-carbonized (or nitrogen infused), non-ice cold ale.



guess if any place would it would be the Rose and Crown - they at least have the nitrogen for the Guiness, but not sure on the temperature


----------



## Cinderumbrella

I’ve never found the beer at Rose & Crown to be ice cold (I only ever get Boddington’s). But it’s not exactly warm either.


----------



## Moliphino

DarthGallifrey said:


> Man, hell hath no fury like my wrath for IPAs haha



Aside from just tasting bad, they also give me acid reflux like no other beer.


----------



## afan

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...nada-to-close-in-august-to-begin-upgrades.htm



Happy for the update but bummed it's closing aug 1.  It was in my plans to watch one more time a few days later.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

https://www.micechat.com/229491-surprise-disneyland-resort-update-new-attractions-no-crowds/


----------



## jknezek

Cinderumbrella said:


> I’ve never found the beer at Rose & Crown to be ice cold (I only ever get Boddington’s). But it’s not exactly warm either.


Well it shouldn't be warm. What we call "Warm" beer because we aren't real used to it is supposed to be cellar temperature, between 50 and 65 degrees in northern Europe most of the year. Sometimes a bit warmer in the summer as it is obviously a "room temperature" but room temp for the cellar, not room temp for the main room. With the current heat wave in Europe though, and the lack of AC in many of those places, I bet it truly is getting warm lately! Or at least, it will get warm fast once it comes out of the cellar...


----------



## Cinderumbrella

jknezek said:


> Well it shouldn't be warm. What we call "Warm" beer because we aren't real used to it is supposed to be cellar temperature, between 50 and 65 degrees in northern Europe most of the year. Sometimes a bit warmer in the summer as it is obviously a "room temperature" but room temp for the cellar, not room temp for the main room. With the current heat wave in Europe though, and the lack of AC in many of those places, I bet it truly is getting warm lately! Or at least, it will get warm fast once it comes out of the cellar...



Warm was a poor choice of my words (guess I was clarifying for those who don’t understand what cellar temp should be). I would say the Boddington’s is closer to that than typical American cold beer.


----------



## jknezek

Cinderumbrella said:


> Warm was a poor choice of my words (guess I was clarifying for those who don’t understand what cellar temp should be).* I would say the Boddington’s is closer to that than typical American cold beer.*


Absolutely agree. But for many people, when they see "warm" beer they get a pucker face. I'm not a big fan of mulled beer, which can be legit warm. But a good English beer at cellar temp is good and not really warm.


----------



## AsDreamersDo

afan said:


> Happy for the update but bummed it's closing aug 1.  It was in my plans to watch one more time a few days later.



Us too!!! I’m OK with it, but my DH will be heartbroken- like, I’m going to have to break this to him gently...


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1144627426191740929
Here comes MSEP....


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1144627426191740929
> Here comes MSEP....



Where?


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Where?


Disneyland


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1144627426191740929
> Here comes MSEP....



I wish it was Spectro. Much better music.


----------



## rteetz

Moliphino said:


> I wish it was Spectro. Much better music.


If only Spectro could return...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> If only Spectro could return...



At this point I'd take a few chacaters marching down Main Street with flashlights as far as a night time parade at WDW


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> 2019 Food and Wine Festival Booth Menus are out!!!  (doesn't seem like a ton new)
> 
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2019/...stival-food-booth-menus-food-photos-and-more/


A quick glance through shows a lot of the same booths but quite a few have items rotating out. 

The worst choices: replacing those two poutines at the refreshment port. Only one there now sounds very good, but the two that WERE there last year were incredible.changing out the Pavlova in Australia for a "Deconstructed Pavlova".  No one that wants Pavlova wants this.

The best choices: Lots of great returning favorites, the new ALPS booth looks like I want to try everything, the change-out in China is great because their food was not good, and the return of the Bailey Shake warms my heart (and much of my insides.) 



rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...nada-to-close-in-august-to-begin-upgrades.htm



Maybe seats perhaps for the weary "voyageur".


----------



## crvetter

TheMaxRebo said:


> At this point I'd take a few chacaters marching down Main Street with flashlights as far as a night time parade at WDW


What has ever happened to all the Paint The Night floats too, just rotting with SpectoMagic? I'm hoping the MSEP is more permanent than the 7 month run in 2017 that way I can actually make it out.


----------



## rteetz

crvetter said:


> What has ever happened to all the Paint The Night floats too, just rotting with SpectoMagic? I'm hoping the MSEP is more permanent than the 7 month run in 2017 that way I can actually make it out.


PTN is just sitting is storage. It’s had its own issues and is reportedly a bit more expensive to run than MSEP.


----------



## SG131

TheMaxRebo said:


> At this point I'd take a few chacaters marching down Main Street with flashlights as far as a night time parade at WDW


Maybe if universal adds a nighttime parade we will finally get one back at WDW.....


----------



## OSUZorba

SG131 said:


> Maybe if universal adds a nighttime parade we will finally get one back at WDW.....


Looks like all we really need is for people to not come out for the opening of SW:GE.


----------



## Goofy2015

I miss the night time parades. Not going to lie, I am not personally a fan of day time parades. I do think we need day time parades. However, I do really enjoy the nighttime parades.


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

TheMaxRebo said:


> At this point I'd take a few characters marching down Main Street with flashlights as far as a night time parade at WDW



You know at WDW, though, they would call it "Characters in the Dark!" and charge $100 per person to see it.


----------



## Fantasia79

********** said:


> A quick glance through shows a lot of the same booths but quite a few have items rotating out.
> 
> The worst choices: replacing those two poutines at the refreshment port. Only one there now sounds very good, but the two that WERE there last year were incredible.changing out the Pavlova in Australia for a "Deconstructed Pavlova".  No one that wants Pavlova wants this.
> 
> The best choices: Lots of great returning favorites, the new ALPS booth looks like I want to try everything, the change-out in China is great because their food was not good, and the return of the Bailey Shake warms my heart (and much of my insides.)
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe seats perhaps for the weary "voyageur".



Agreed!  I like the idea of introducing some new booths too.  Alps is a good choice, appleseed one, sure.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## kittlesona

At this point I would be willing to pay for an event with a TRUE nighttime parade like MSEP, Spectro, or PTN. I miss MSEP more than anything else.


----------



## Cinderumbrella

I don’t miss the night parades as much as I miss the low ride times during the night parades


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Cinderumbrella said:


> I don’t miss the night parades as much as I miss the low ride times during the night parades



oh absolutely - one of the best things about parades is how they eat crowds


----------



## Q-man

Moliphino said:


> Aside from just tasting bad, they also give me acid reflux like no other beer.



I too have reflux and have found it to be yeast strain to be related.  Unfortunately, no one lists yeast strain and it takes trial and error.  I usually have Rhiengiest Truth in the fridge as it gives me no issues. 

Tide has turned on IPAs and brewers are returning to more traditional ones over the super hopped ones of late.


----------



## Firebird060

If were talking about Beer in Epcot, lets not limit it to the American Pavilion,   I would love to see Innis and Gunn on tap in the UK pavilion, and in the US pavilion maybe a rotation of Ciders as well,  not that I dislike Angry Orchard or  woodchuck, but there are much better Ciders out there, and while were at it, lets have a Ireland Pavilion put up and separate it from the UK like it is for the exception of Northern Ireland, we can move Guinness there and take it out of the UK pavilion.


----------



## sachilles

********** said:


> A quick glance through shows a lot of the same booths but quite a few have items rotating out.
> 
> The worst choices: replacing those two poutines at the refreshment port. Only one there now sounds very good, but the two that WERE there last year were incredible.changing out the Pavlova in Australia for a "Deconstructed Pavlova".  No one that wants Pavlova wants this.
> 
> The best choices: Lots of great returning favorites, the new ALPS booth looks like I want to try everything, the change-out in China is great because their food was not good, and the return of the Bailey Shake warms my heart (and much of my insides.)
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe seats perhaps for the weary "voyageur".


Last year they added the piri piri shrimp at africa. It wasn't listed in any online menus, but was there(and very good). Glad to see it's officially on the menu this year.


----------



## jpakstis

hertamaniac said:


> I don't care for any beer, but am a fan of hand pumped "real ale" served at cellar temperature.  I am not sure if there is anyplace on WDW property where you can get a non-carbonized (or nitrogen infused), non-ice cold ale.



Cask-conditioned or "real ale" is carbonated.  Its carbonated by the co2 build-up from the yeast in a non-venting space, such as a cask, as opposed to co2 from an outside source.  I doubt any place in Disney has that ability.  I personally would love it, but I doubt most of the people that come would either, no is it very common to have the equipment for hand pulling an English bitter or so.  I thought maybe the UK pavilion might (you never know!), but it does not appear so.


----------



## jpakstis

Firebird060 said:


> If were talking about Beer in Epcot, lets not limit it to the American Pavilion,   I would love to see Innis and Gunn on tap in the UK pavilion, and in the US pavilion maybe a rotation of Ciders as well,  not that I dislike Angry Orchard or  woodchuck, but there are much better Ciders out there, and while were at it, lets have a Ireland Pavilion put up and separate it from the UK like it is for the exception of Northern Ireland, we can move Guinness there and take it out of the UK pavilion.



One of the neat things I liked was that in AK, they'd have beers from regions of Africa and Asia.


----------



## SteveDude

Not to bring it up again but I am OFFENDED that people would think I would think highly of Sam Adams. I enjoy it I guess but I only mentioned it because it's the American pavilion and Sam Adams is, well, Sam Adams.


----------



## hertamaniac

jpakstis said:


> Cask-conditioned or "real ale" is carbonated.  Its carbonated by the co2 build-up from the yeast in a non-venting space, such as a cask, as opposed to co2 from an outside source.  I doubt any place in Disney has that ability.  I personally would love it, but I doubt most of the people that come would either, no is it very common to have the equipment for hand pulling an English bitter or so.  I thought maybe the UK pavilion might (you never know!), but it does not appear so.



"Hand pumps are used to draw the beer up manually from casks. This beer is often called “real ale,” as it is made in the traditional way, without pasteurization.

The beer poured from standard taps comes from kegs and comes out with greater “carbonation” (in fact, nitrogen is used). Most pubs also stock some bottled beers as well."

http://travel.cnn.com/pubs-explained-how-drink-beer-brit-504946/


----------



## rteetz

Ok beer is great but I think we should get off this topic please


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...xar-pier-in-disney-california-adventure-park/


----------



## danikoski

dolewhipdreams said:


> I'm pretty sure Woody's Lunchbox has one of these!



Dang, I missed that on the menu. We stopped for just some snacks.


----------



## danikoski

Phicinfan said:


> I have to agree, and best part is depending on where you go it is all different....
> KC is great, love the dry rub from Memphis , love the vinegar base of the Carolinas as well!


I just had some of the best ribs ever at Pappy's Smokehouse in St. Louis. The rub was out of this world and the cooked the ribs so the outside was nice a crispy and the inside juicy. I love Q39 ribs as well. And their sauce is my fav.

However, you can get good BBQ about anywhere. We have some really tasty meat in Iowa, and some folks who do an awesome job making it taste even better. Smokey D's in Des Moines is one of my favorite smoked pulled meat places. So if Disney could get one of the chefs from one of the award winning locations help them set up some good rubs, sauces, and smoking, and it could be a decent QS.

And to give WDW credit, the chicken at Flame Tree is decent (haven't had the ribs...I'm a rib snob). And most places can do a passable pulled pork. So there's hope. And I know we are supposed to move on from the beer, but some Boulevard with BBQ just goes together


----------



## YesterDark

Been in Paris all week. No time for Disneyland, but it figures that the one week I'm here it's as hot as it is in Florida.


----------



## danikoski

Is it always this dead at Disneyland when AP are blacked out? Or is it just SWGE fear? Or just summer weekday before a holiday?


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...xar-pier-in-disney-california-adventure-park/


Is it just me or is this basically a six flags kiddie ride? Which I guess so are the Dumbo clones.


----------



## skier_pete

OSUZorba said:


> Is it just me or is this basically a six flags kiddie ride? Which I guess so are the Dumbo clones.



Not even that. It's a repurposed kiddie ride - it's Flik's Flyers from a Bug's Land.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...xar-pier-in-disney-california-adventure-park/


I would like to point out that it took 1 year and 5 days for Pixar Pier to be 100% complete after officially opening...


----------



## DarthGallifrey

Firebird060 said:


> If were talking about Beer in Epcot, lets not limit it to the American Pavilion,   I would love to see Innis and Gunn on tap in the UK pavilion, and in the US pavilion maybe a rotation of Ciders as well,  not that I dislike Angry Orchard or  woodchuck, but there are much better Ciders out there, and while were at it, lets have a Ireland Pavilion put up and separate it from the UK like it is for the exception of Northern Ireland, we can move Guinness there and take it out of the UK pavilion.



Having been spoiled by several Cideries by me I cannot personally stand Angry or Woodchuck.  I would love to see them expand their selections.


----------



## rteetz

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2019/06/about-our-country-bears/


----------



## soniam

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> My thoughts on the BBQ place:
> 
> I’m rather sad to see Liberty Inn go. As someone who lived in Kansas City for several years, I am biased towards my barbecue. I’m afraid I won’t really eat here. I’ll still give it a try, but I’m just afraid Disney isn’t going to do this place well. I’m also someone that says Polite Pig is just ok when I see many people rave about it. The problems that come from living in a barbecue capital of America.



I thought the sauces were very good, and I really enjoyed my salad, so not really BBQ. DS didn't really like the brisket. We are from Austin.



OSUZorba said:


> I'm guessing it'll be more like a Rudy's or Rib Crib, than a Franklin's. Both of which are serviceable, but obviously not stand in line for a hour to get. Of course, it could be much worse, I've seen many BBQ outside of the Texas-KC area that basically serve crock-pot meat that at most has been walked past a smoker.
> 
> On my local metro forums we have a certified BBQ judge that also reviews every BBQ place in town. He always says most BBQ resturants start off really good, then start to slide because they have the choice of doing it right and going broke or doing it cheap and staying in business. I think that is changing some with the higher end BBQ places (Franklin clones) catching on.



I actually like Rudy's a fair amount. I think it's because they have more than brisket. I dislike brisket and ribs. Rudy's sauce is really good too. Haven't been to Franklin's, since I don't like brisket.



Tiki Birdland said:


> I happen to like Rudy's more than Franklin's. Maybe I'm not a connoisseur?



I'm with you on Rudy's, but I don't like brisket.



YesterDark said:


> Been in Paris all week. No time for Disneyland, but it figures that the one week I'm here it's as hot as it is in Florida.



We've been in Barcelona. It was 94F today, which isn't bad for Europe right now. The high today was the same at home in Austin. Luckily, our apartment here has AC. It felt like hiking around WDW in summer while we were out today though.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2019/06/about-our-country-bears/


Awesome.   That one was far more concerning to me.   And the wording here is much more satisfying than Tiki.


----------



## afan

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2019/06/about-our-country-bears/



Seems more firm of no changes than the tikis.


----------



## rteetz

afan said:


> Seems more firm of no changes than the tikis.


That’s for sure. I am amazed Disney commented twice.


----------



## Cinderumbrella

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2019/06/about-our-country-bears/



And the hits keep on coming for Mr unscrupulous


----------



## dina444444

*News*

https://deadline.com/2019/06/melissa-mccarthy-ursula-the-little-mermaid-cast-talks-1202639646/


----------



## dina444444

danikoski said:


> Is it always this dead at Disneyland when AP are blacked out? Or is it just SWGE fear? Or just summer weekday before a holiday?


It’s a mix. Summer is no longer our busy season in reality. That honor belongs to halloweentime.


----------



## Moliphino

DarthGallifrey said:


> Having been spoiled by several Cideries by me I cannot personally stand Angry or Woodchuck.  I would love to see them expand their selections.



You're from MA (from your profile)? Ever been to Franklin County Cider Days?


----------



## The Pho

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> https://deadline.com/2019/06/melissa-mccarthy-ursula-the-little-mermaid-cast-talks-1202639646/


Well that’s an interesting casting choice.  I just can’t see her matching Pat Carroll in any manor.


----------



## SteveDude

Was wondering when @rteetz was going to tell us all to stop talking about beer.

Shocking, indeed, to see Disney comment officially on both the Bears and Tiki. Never cared much for the bears myself, but no doubt there is an immense sense of nostalgia for it for many of us and I think all of us can respect that. Glad Disney can, too.


----------



## sachilles

The two response posts from disney on rumors is a curious change. Can't help but think it's a conscious effort to discredit the guy as a legit source. Either as a response for giving up privileged info  in the past that they weren't suppose to.....or to minimize the sting of something legit he might be able to release in the future. Seems a bit of a chess game at this point.


----------



## Farro

Any updates on Mickey's Rail ride? (I don't know the name!)

Still on track for April 2020? (please)


----------



## dina444444

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...l-parade/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q3wo0627190703190017C


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Any updates on Mickey's Rail ride? (I don't know the name!)
> 
> Still on track for April 2020? (please)


Yes


----------



## crvetter

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...l-parade/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q3wo0627190703190017C


Thankfully I'll get to see it this special run time. Missed the last one.


----------



## DarthGallifrey

Moliphino said:


> You're from MA (from your profile)? Ever been to Franklin County Cider Days?



I haven't!  I'm in the Northshore and frequent Far From the Tree


----------



## Mrs Geek

From the site which may not be named...

Apparently signage is up for the gondolas. They say each one fits 10 people, 5 on each bench. You must stay seated at all times. 

The ones for wheelchairs will only seat a maxiumum of up to six guests. Mobility aids and strollers must fit within a 30” x 48” area for access.


----------



## hertamaniac

sachilles said:


> The two response posts from disney on rumors is a curious change. Can't help but think it's a conscious effort to discredit the guy as a legit source. Either as a response for giving up privileged info  in the past that they weren't suppose to.....or to minimize the sting of something legit he might be able to release in the future. Seems a bit of a chess game at this point.



I have no horse in any website/rumor race, but these responses from Disney are more than interesting.  I do wonder if there was a backlash strong enough about the bears to channel Disney to give a public response as opposed to the rumor having no merit.  Regardless, the end result appears positive for the purists.


----------



## fatmanatee

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2019/06/about-our-country-bears/


Really fascinating that they've had to do this, wonder if the rumor mill has been so brutal for them (or at least the poor customer service reps that have to respond to complaints about these rumors) that they've felt they have to respond to shut things down now.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

DarthGallifrey said:


> I haven't!  I'm in the Northshore and frequent Far From the Tree



I'm from the Northshore too and I've seen that place but haven't tried it yet...



(apologies for the continued cider/beer talk...)


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


>


THAT was beautiful!  Really puts me in the Pandora Spirit!


Fantasia79 said:


> Agreed!  I like the idea of introducing some new booths too.  Alps is a good choice, appleseed one, sure.


We loved the rachelette (sp?) we had in the Lauterbrunnen valley. 


danikoski said:


> I just had some of the best ribs ever at Pappy's Smokehouse in St. Louis. The rub was out of this world and the cooked the ribs so the outside was nice a crispy and the inside juicy. I love Q39 ribs as well. And their sauce is my favorite


I think the best ribs ever (esp in St Louis) are my hubby's!  He has perfected them.  Ribs aren't supposed to be "fall off the bone tender", they are supposed to leave teeth marks when you bite into them.  We have watched a multitude of YouTube and BBQ competition videos!  I prefer a great rub, no sauce.  In any case we rarely order BBQ or steak when we eat out.  We're always comparing it to what we can eat at home for a lot cheaper!


----------



## rteetz

Don’t expect any new monorails by/for the 50th. Disney is now refurbing the existing trains. Monorail silver debuted today.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Don’t expect any new monorails by/for the 50th. Disney is now refurbing the existing trains. Monorail silver debuted today.


Then I want the Main Street Theater back!!!


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Then I want the Main Street Theater back!!!


That rumor wasn’t true anyways.


----------



## DarthGallifrey

ksromack said:


> THAT was beautiful!  Really puts me in the Pandora Spirit!
> 
> We loved the rachelette (sp?) we had in the Lauterbrunnen valley.
> 
> I think the best ribs ever (esp in St Louis) are my hubby's!  He has perfected them.  Ribs aren't supposed to be "fall off the bone tender", they are supposed to leave teeth marks when you bite into them.  We have watched a multitude of YouTube and BBQ competition videos!  I prefer a great rub, no sauce.  In any case we rarely order BBQ or steak when we eat out.  We're always comparing it to what we can eat at home for a lot cheaper!



Thank you!  Someone else knows how to make ribs


----------



## jknezek

I wonder how much they made promoting the "going away engagement" a few years ago. I don't re


rteetz said:


> Don’t expect any new monorails by/for the 50th. Disney is now refurbing the existing trains. Monorail silver debuted today.


This is going to bite them eventually. Those things are well past operational lifespan.


----------



## OSUZorba

soniam said:


> I thought the sauces were very good, and I really enjoyed my salad, so not really BBQ. DS didn't really like the brisket. We are from Austin.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually like Rudy's a fair amount. I think it's because they have more than brisket. I dislike brisket and ribs. Rudy's sauce is really good too. Haven't been to Franklin's, since I don't like brisket.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you on Rudy's, but I don't like brisket.
> 
> 
> 
> We've been in Barcelona. It was 94F today, which isn't bad for Europe right now. The high today was the same at home in Austin. Luckily, our apartment here has AC. It felt like hiking around WDW in summer while we were out today though.


Yeah, I didn't mean to sound like I was bashing Rudy's, just meant it's mass market as opposed the "once we're out we're out" places. 

To me most of the popular mass market places around TX and OK are good, but not as good as what I do at home. While some of the Franklin clones are better than what I can do. I eat mass market BBQ every week, though.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...coming-to-magic-kingdom-for-independence-day/


----------



## SealedSeven

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...l-parade/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q3wo0627190703190017C



Meanwhile at Disney World.......


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...sney-invites-fans-share-disney-photos-videos/


----------



## rteetz

Not my photos but a look at the updated monorail silver


----------



## skier_pete

Cinderumbrella said:


> And the hits keep on coming for Mr unscrupulous


Honestly that fact that Disney responded to this dude twice directly will NOT slow him down. We really just need to ignore him. (The DIS ban is a good start.)

And I also think disney is making a mistake responding to these rumors. Now every rumor they DON'T respond to will become "Disney didn't say anything it must be true."


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Not my photos but a look at the updated monorail silver
> 
> View attachment 412729View attachment 412730



Obviously completely new monorails would be better but if they are really getting full resldos and ensuring they work well and safely and basically feel like new cars that is a great start 

And likely something they should do every 5 years or so at this point


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Obviously completely new monorails would be better but if they are really getting full resldos and ensuring they work well and safely and basically feel like new cars that is a great start
> 
> And likely something they should do every 5 years or so at this point


I think Disney is aware that the monorails need to be updated and/or replaced. Since the replacement isn’t something that is cheap or something that can be done quickly this is their fix for now.


----------



## SG131

rteetz said:


> I think Disney is aware that the monorails need to be updated and/or replaced. Since the replacement isn’t something that is cheap or something that can be done quickly this is their fix for now.


I think a refurb may be enough to bring back life into the monorail. But if they were going to go this route they should have at least 3 or 4 years ago.


----------



## hertamaniac

********** said:


> And I also think disney is making a mistake responding to these rumors. Now every rumor they DON'T respond to will become "Disney didn't say anything it must be true."



I agree with this as it sets a false precedent.


----------



## intertile

Wow, 30 pages of catch up...took almost 3 days.

Regarding SWGE light crowds, I read an article yesterday(cannot remember source) that basically said it was a combination of multiple factors:
1) Land only half open
2) DL is a local park and the AP blackouts have killed local attendance
3) People were scared about the crazy crowds and decided to wait
4) Price increases in everything from tickets to food to merch
5) Complaints about blue and green milk taste(I found this kinda funny)
6) They are out of stock on multiple souvenirs, Crystals, and droid parts

Kinda makes sense that a combination of all these things would drop attendance temporarily...WDW will be different, and DL will change when the local blackouts drop.  Looks like they need the time to get items back in stock anyways


----------



## rteetz

intertile said:


> Wow, 30 pages of catch up...took almost 3 days.
> 
> Regarding SWGE light crowds, I read an article yesterday(cannot remember source) that basically said it was a combination of multiple factors:
> 1) Land only half open
> 2) DL is a local park and the AP blackouts have killed local attendance
> 3) People were scared about the crazy crowds and decided to wait
> 4) Price increases in everything from tickets to food to merch
> 5) Complaints about blue and green milk taste(I found this kinda funny)
> 6) They are out of stock on multiple souvenirs, Crystals, and droid parts
> 
> Kinda makes sense that a combination of all these things would drop attendance temporarily...WDW will be different, and DL will change when the local blackouts drop.  Looks like they need the time to get items back in stock anyways


It’s definitely not just one thing contributing. Number 5 I don’t think is a factor though. Disneyland is now playing the let’s do limited time things to increase crowds overall. The park is simply dead.


----------



## only hope

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1144627426191740929
> Here comes MSEP....



Thank goodness it’s running somewhere! Hopefully it returns to WDW eventually, I would love to see it again! It was one of my favorite things to see/do at WDW. It is fair for Disneyland to have a turn though, we had it for a long time over here.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

intertile said:


> Wow, 30 pages of catch up...took almost 3 days.
> 
> Regarding SWGE light crowds, I read an article yesterday(cannot remember source) that basically said it was a combination of multiple factors:
> 1) Land only half open
> 2) DL is a local park and the AP blackouts have killed local attendance
> 3) People were scared about the crazy crowds and decided to wait
> 4) Price increases in everything from tickets to food to merch
> 5) Complaints about blue and green milk taste(I found this kinda funny)
> 6) They are out of stock on multiple souvenirs, Crystals, and droid parts
> 
> Kinda makes sense that a combination of all these things would drop attendance temporarily...WDW will be different, and DL will change when the local blackouts drop.  Looks like they need the time to get items back in stock anyways





rteetz said:


> It’s definitely not just one thing contributing. Number 5 I don’t think is a factor though. Disneyland is now playing the let’s do limited time things to increase crowds overall. The park is simply dead.



I agree 5 isn't a big factor - but also not helping as one of the things in the land that harkens more specifically to the original trilogy (at least the blue milk) and the fact it isn't a hit is something else those that think Disney is ruining Star Wars will point to as an example.  So not helping vs if they mailed it and it was a huge hit


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Roofing panels starting to be installed on connector between Guardians buildings 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1144983048934559744


----------



## Q-man

rteetz said:


> Ok beer is great but I think we should get off this topic please



I'm going to report your attitude of this very important subject to all my Wisconsin relatives.


----------



## rteetz

Q-man said:


> I'm going to report your attitude of this very important subject to all my Wisconsin relatives.


Oh I’ll talk about beer happily but just not here


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/06/primeval-whirl-closure-extended-again.html?m=1


----------



## 1983DisneyFanatic

Mrs Geek said:


> From the site which may not be named...
> 
> Apparently signage is up for the gondolas. They say each one fits 10 people, 5 on each bench. You must stay seated at all times.
> 
> The ones for wheelchairs will only seat a maxiumum of up to six guests. Mobility aids and strollers must fit within a 30” x 48” area for access.



Will kids be able to remain in strollers like on the monorail or will they have to get out and have the stroller folded up?


----------



## marcyleecorgan

I can see Disney considering the monorail as a themed iconic ride in and of itself, that's why they might be pushing upgrades rather than overhaul to a new system wholly.


----------



## DarthGallifrey

rteetz said:


> Oh I’ll talk about beer happily but just not here



I think you meant 'hoppily'


----------



## OSUZorba

********** said:


> Honestly that fact that Disney responded to this dude twice directly will NOT slow him down. We really just need to ignore him. (The DIS ban is a good start.)
> 
> And I also think disney is making a mistake responding to these rumors. Now every rumor they DON'T respond to will become "Disney didn't say anything it must be true."


Yeah, the last week has made me see the logic in the Dis ban. Especially after the Twitter whining.


----------



## OSUZorba

Any idea when ToT good back to full capacity? I noticed even 60 days out the FP availability is really poor right now.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

OSUZorba said:


> Any idea when ToT good back to full capacity? I noticed even 60 days out the FP availability is really poor right now.


Should be done by the end of August.


----------



## danikoski

Interestingly, Peter Pans Flight in MK has the same wait time right now as MF in SWGE at DL (70 minutes). This is just so odd to me. Other rides at DL have similar wait times as MF, like Guardians Breakout, and it seems to be a bit busier. I wonder how much not having a FP for MF is keeping the line wait down?


----------



## dina444444

danikoski said:


> Interestingly, Peter Pans Flight in MK has the same wait time right now as MF in SWGE at DL (70 minutes). This is just so odd to me. Other rides at DL have similar wait times as MF, like Guardians Breakout, and it seems to be a bit busier. I wonder how much not having a FP for MF is keeping the line wait down?


No FP certainly helps. It also can handle about 1800/hour.


----------



## mikeamizzle

that website and the entitled 'insider' running it have been hilarious this week calling Disney unprofessional                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                
I honestly think it’s all part of his business model though. At this point it doesn’t matter what he puts out, he just wants the clicks. And he gets them.

One piece of advice to everyone here, download AdBlock if you haven’t already and set it specifically for that site (or allow dis adds lol) but don’t let him get the click money. His site is awful and clogged with 5 pop ups at least typically per page anyway it seems.


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> Not my photos but a look at the updated monorail silver
> 
> View attachment 412729View attachment 412730





TheMaxRebo said:


> Obviously completely new monorails would be better but if they are really getting full resldos and ensuring they work well and safely and basically feel like new cars that is a great start
> 
> And likely something they should do every 5 years or so at this point





rteetz said:


> I think Disney is aware that the monorails need to be updated and/or replaced. Since the replacement isn’t something that is cheap or something that can be done quickly this is their fix for now.


Can’t wait to see the inside of Monorail Coral if the seat matches the exterior 

It does look fresh, but I hope functionality is also improved. I waited very long at CR yesterday because a monorail had to be taken off the Resort Line. I’d laugh if it was Silver  (I really only saw Yellow and Black on it a lot)


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Just recently back from a trip and just caught up!

Apologies for being late to this party, but I got to experience DL SWGE both with the 4hr reservation window and then with the virtual queue. 

FWIW I preferred the virtual queue (along with Oga’s and Savi reservations) for multiple reasons — much less hectic to get in mostly. 

I’d be surprised if WDW version sees as low crowds, mostly because of the demographic difference wrt balance of locals vs non-locals. 

I will be very interested to see how WDW handles it and will be there on opening day.


----------



## firefly_ris

rteetz said:


> Don’t expect any new monorails by/for the 50th. Disney is now refurbing the existing trains. Monorail silver debuted today.



Here's my surprised face...


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> Not my photos but a look at the updated monorail silver
> 
> View attachment 412729View attachment 412730


  looks great!!  Let’s hope they smell better too!!


rteetz said:


> I think Disney is aware that the monorails need to be updated and/or replaced. Since the replacement isn’t something that is cheap or something that can be done quickly this is their fix for now.


 Unfortunately the company they’ve hired to make the replacement monorails is known for missing many, many deadlines.  Who knows if/when they will be able to fill Disney’s order?!


----------



## OKW Lover

PolyRob said:


> I waited very long at CR yesterday because a monorail had to be taken off the Resort Line.


The switching delays will remain even with new trains.  The issue is simply the amount of time needed to physically move the switch beams, not the actual movement of the train.


----------



## shoreward

Wow - what a time to be looking for someone new to head up PR  (posted on right side of linked page)!
https://www.indeed.com/q-Disney-Travel-jobs.html?vjk=e665a1ea471ef055


----------



## Future_WorldPhonencian

rteetz said:


> Not my photos but a look at the updated monorail silver
> 
> View attachment 412729View attachment 412730


Any guesses as to when the entire fleet will be refurbed by? Assuming they are doing them one or two at a time. They look 10x better!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

shoreward said:


> Wow - what a time to be looking for someone new to head up PR  (posted on right side of linked page)!
> https://www.indeed.com/q-Disney-Travel-jobs.html?vjk=e665a1ea471ef055


Why "what a time'...?


----------



## jlundeen

Future_WorldPhonencian said:


> Any guesses as to when the entire fleet will be refurbed by? Assuming they are doing them one or two at a time. They look 10x better!


Let's hope they smell better!


----------



## jade1

jlundeen said:


> Let's hope they smell better!


----------



## shoreward

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Why "what a time'...?


With the big roll-out of SWGE + dwindling numbers.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

shoreward said:


> With the big roll-out of SWGE + dwindling numbers.


If I'm in PR, that would be an exciting time to join.

"Dwindling numbers"... the internet loves to get ahead of itself.


----------



## PolyRob

OKW Lover said:


> The switching delays will remain even with new trains.  The issue is simply the amount of time needed to physically move the switch beams, not the actual movement of the train.


Ahh ok. I assumed they were switching because the monorail had to be taken out of service for a mechanical issue. Maybe it was just normal switching and I assumed it was a broken monorail


----------



## The Pho

*News*

Box Office
Toy Story 4 won with $57.9 million
Aladdin in 5th with $9.3 million

Endgame’s rerelease at $5.5 million (with an additional $2.3 million international).  It’s now only $26 million shy of Avatar’s record, it’s going to be very close either way.  

https://www.boxofficepro.com/weekend-box-office-toy-story-annabelle-yesterday-avengers/


----------



## OKW Lover

PolyRob said:


> Ahh ok. I assumed they were switching because the monorail had to be taken out of service for a mechanical issue. Maybe it was just normal switching and I assumed it was a broken monorail


You might be correct.  Hard to really say.  It helps if you understand the geography of the tracks.  

There is one spur coming from the monorail round house to the three actual operational tracks.

The way the loops are set up, the inner MK loop is the one that stops at all the resorts.  It runs Contemporary>TTC>Poly>GF>MK>switch>Contemporary.  Clockwise
The outer MK loop is the one that goes express from the TTC to the MK.  It normally runs TTC>MK counter clockwise.  The switch beam is between the Contemporary and the MK.
The Epcot loop runs from TTC to Epcot and back.  The switch beam for that one is just outside the MK on the Express loop.  
In order to get a train from the round house to the Epcot loop it first has to travel down the spur to the express loop, then travel counter clockwise to the TTC.  Outside the TTC it then can take the switch beam to the Epcot loop.  

More complex is to get a train from the round house to the MK local loop witch requires it to first travel along the spur to the Express loop, then reverse to almost the MK station so the switch can move and then proceed to the inner (local) loop.


----------



## rteetz

Future_WorldPhonencian said:


> Any guesses as to when the entire fleet will be refurbed by? Assuming they are doing them one or two at a time. They look 10x better!


I believe it is just one at a time so it may be a while


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> If I'm in PR, that would be an exciting time to join.
> 
> "Dwindling numbers"... the internet loves to get ahead of itself.


Well Disneyland is seeing it’s lowest summer crowds in some time.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

OKW Lover said:


> You might be correct.  Hard to really say.  It helps if you understand the geography of the tracks.
> 
> There is one spur coming from the monorail round house to the three actual operational tracks.
> 
> The way the loops are set up, the inner MK loop is the one that stops at all the resorts.  It runs Contemporary>TTC>Poly>GF>MK>switch>Contemporary.  Clockwise
> The outer MK loop is the one that goes express from the TTC to the MK.  It normally runs TTC>MK counter clockwise.  The switch beam is between the Contemporary and the MK.
> The Epcot loop runs from TTC to Epcot and back.  The switch beam for that one is just outside the MK on the Express loop.
> In order to get a train from the round house to the Epcot loop it first has to travel down the spur to the express loop, then travel counter clockwise to the TTC.  Outside the TTC it then can take the switch beam to the Epcot loop.
> 
> More complex is to get a train from the round house to the MK local loop witch requires it to first travel along the spur to the Express loop, then reverse to almost the MK station so the switch can move and then proceed to the inner (local) loop.


Somehow I hadn't thought about it in that in-depth detail-thanks for typing it all out like that 

The whole thing reminds me of just normal trains. Sometimes they gotta sit on the tracks for a while as the spur/track is switched up ahead or while another train is given the priority.


----------



## intertile

scrappinginontario said:


> looks great!!  Let’s hope they smell better too!!
> Unfortunately the company they’ve hired to make the replacement monorails is known for missing many, many deadlines.  Who knows if/when they will be able to fill Disney’s order?!


That's partly the problem.  What I was told this past week, there seems to be a multiple issues with the order. This is inter-office hearsay so take it with a grain of salt but here is what I heard:
1) the issue with the beams being a different design than the vehicles they make now is creating a situation in which if they order the older style chassis they cannot get a date of delivery within the next 5 years
2) to order the new style trains and change the beams is extremely expensive and would also require adjustments and changes to all the stations.
So ultimately it was cheaper to spend the money on a retrofit, gain 5-8 years and figure out a long term solution.

One option is redoing the mk lines and stations and removing the epcot line entirely replacing it with another form of transportation(i.e. buses, skyliner expansion (this part is my guess not a rumor)) or another option is placing the order for the trains with the old chassis and waiting until they receive them in 5 years or so.  There is no clear answer yet.


----------



## jknezek

intertile said:


> That's partly the problem.  What I was told this past week, there seems to be a multiple issues with the order. This is inter-office hearsay so take it with a grain of salt but here is what I heard:
> 1) the issue with the beams being a different design than the vehicles they make now is creating a situation in which if they order the older style chassis they cannot get a date of delivery within the next 5 years
> 2) to order the new style trains and change the beams is extremely expensive and would also require adjustments and changes to all the stations.
> So ultimately it was cheaper to spend the money on a retrofit, gain 5-8 years and figure out a long term solution.
> 
> One option is redoing the mk lines and stations and removing the epcot line entirely replacing it with another form of transportation(i.e. buses, skyliner expansion (this part is my guess not a rumor)) or another option is placing the order for the trains with the old chassis and waiting until they receive them in 5 years or so.  There is no clear answer yet.


If Bombardier is saying 5 years it will be 8-10 until you get anything resembling a working product. I'm guessing Disney has no choice but to order and get another 20-30 years from the monorails, but they need the refurb to stretch the current, well past replacement fleet, through the next 8-10 years. They waited too long and are stuck now double paying to keep an aging fleet going and to buy new but obsolete tech to run on the old beams.


----------



## rteetz

Annual Passholders can begin booking Candlelight Processional dining packages on July 2nd.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*Happy 1st Birthday to Toy Story Land at Disney’s Hollywood Studios!*


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Well Disneyland is seeing it’s lowest summer crowds in some time.


And I wouldn’t jump to any conclusions just yet. Thus my statement that the Internet loves to get ahead of itself.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Random question is Bombardier when they build these trains doing all the operations in the U.S. or is it overseas or some of it overseas? I know they've not been known to get things done on time but I'm fuzzy on that aspect of knowledge.


----------



## jknezek

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Random question is Bombardier when they build these trains doing all the operations in the U.S. or is it overseas or some of it overseas? I know they've not been known to get things done on time but I'm fuzzy on that aspect of knowledge.


Bombardier is a Canadian company if that is what you are asking. Something of a conglomerate. Kind of like a Canadian GE. Big industry stuff. They are notorious for missed deadlines and troubled first stage deliveries on transport projects. But there are only so many large transport companies around, so options are limited. Especially for Disney's monorail needs.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

jknezek said:


> Bombardier is a Canadian company if that is what you are asking. Something of a conglomerate. Kind of like a Canadian GE. Big industry stuff. They are notorious for missed deadlines and troubled first stage deliveries on transport projects. But there are only so many large transport companies around, so options are limited. Especially for Disney's monorail needs.


Thanks for the information. I knew they weren't a U.S. company. I think I worded my prior question poorly.

I looked and their transportation division is headquartered in Berlin, Germany. So then I wondered where are they building the monorails (and other transportation vehicles they been commisioned to use for other places) and where are they getting their materials from.

I guess I was using information on how my husband's company gets parts for their power plants and trying to see if it related to Bombardier's reputation.

For my husband's company he was recently telling me of a seemingly simple part of a power plant that is something like $6,500 if purchased from their normal supplier in China (I believe that's the country) _however_ the lead time is on average 16 weeks from order to delivery and includes the commission of the part and transportation of the part (via barge) and time spent in Customs, etc. On the flip side they could have a full U.S. based company that could make the part in a tiny fraction of that time (even if excluding transportation via barge and Customs time) but at a cost of $20,000 for the same part. If they plan things like they do they will go with a longer lead time most of the time for a lower cost. In this case they misplaced the part and were on the verge of having to spend $$$ to get a replacement part (they found the part like 5mins after hearing the cost for a replacement part because they don't have 16 weeks to get that part in).

But maybe from your information it sounds like as large of a company as they are they've got time management issues lol.

**And probably way more in-depth that I originally thought I would be  **


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *Happy 1st Birthday to Toy Story Land at Disney’s Hollywood Studios!*



Also Happy 45th Anniversary to the Hoop Dee Doo Revue!


----------



## IloveDisney77

rteetz said:


> Annual Passholders can begin booking Candlelight Processional dining packages on July 2nd.



Also, as an fyi, it appears DVC Members are able to book on July 2nd as well.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> And I wouldn’t jump to any conclusions just yet. Thus my statement that the Internet loves to get ahead of itself.


Disney is surely jumping to conclusions. They wouldn’t have opened up CM block outs or added MSEP back unless they feel they need it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Disney is surely jumping to conclusions. They wouldn’t have opened up CM block outs or added MSEP back unless they feel they need it.



there is no way to spin it other than that the opening of the land is having a negative impact on the rest of the park as far as crowds.  now, who know long term but clearly people are staying away - why, most likely a variety of reasons.

Long term, I still think adding an amazing land will increase crowds and profits, but in the short term, whether it was the hype scaring people away, the black out of AP holders, or what, but the rest of the park is pretty darn empty by Disney standards


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

New merchandise celebrating the "live action" Lion King at Animal Kingdom (paging @AMusicLifeForMe)

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ys-the-lion-king-available-at-animal-kingdom/


----------



## jknezek

TheMaxRebo said:


> there is no way to spin it other than that the opening of the land is having a negative impact on the rest of the park as far as crowds.  now, who know long term but clearly people are staying away - why, most likely a variety of reasons.
> 
> Long term, I still think adding an amazing land will increase crowds and profits, but in the short term, whether it was the hype scaring people away, the black out of AP holders, or what, but the rest of the park is pretty darn empty by Disney standards


I'll tell you what I've heard from people around me. The type of people who go to Disney every year or every other year. They all said they wouldn't go until both rides are open. The reason? It costs too much. Now these are WDW folks, not DLR, but I'm guessing a lot of the problem is the same reason. It costs so much to go to Disney that if you aren't AP holders, you wait until everything new is open that is promised to open shortly. 

I think Disney's problem at DLR is exactly this. The people that would come and make 8-10 hour lines and make it look full and impressive are exactly the people who are blocked out. If you are doing your once a year or once every couple year trip, just wait a few more months and go when it is all open.

Disney is pricing themselves out of the repeat visitors except the local APs. If you restrict them as severely as DLR has done this summer, there just aren't enough people willing to pay the exorbitant costs to go twice. I expect WDW will have a similar issue, though it won't be as apparent. The lead time on a WDW trip is longer, there is so much more to do between the 4 parks that people aren't coming just for the newest thing, but I expect they won't get the massive double bump they were expecting from essentially 2 grand openings.

They miscalculated and now they are scrambling.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> I'll tell you what I've heard from people around me. The type of people who go to Disney every year or every other year. They all said they wouldn't go until both rides are open. The reason? It costs too much. Now these are WDW folks, not DLR, but I'm guessing a lot of the problem is the same reason. It costs so much to go to Disney that if you aren't AP holders, you wait until everything new is open that is promised to open shortly.
> 
> I think Disney's problem at DLR is exactly this. The people that would come and make 8-10 hour lines and make it look full and impressive are exactly the people who are blocked out. If you are doing your once a year or once every couple year trip, just wait a few more months and go when it is all open.
> 
> Disney is pricing themselves out of the repeat visitors except the local APs. If you restrict them as severely as DLR has done this summer, there just aren't enough people willing to pay the exorbitant costs to go twice. I expect WDW will have a similar issue, though it won't be as apparent. The lead time on a WDW trip is longer, there is so much more to do between the 4 parks that people aren't coming just for the newest thing, but I expect they won't get the massive double bump they were expecting from essentially 2 grand openings.
> 
> They miscalculated and now they are scrambling.



I think that is a huge part of it.  also, the people that would come for opening day for the land as is, I bet 90% of them figured out a way to be there for one of the reservation periods  (I mean, if you will pay the $ for a trip to CA for the land, if you have to pay a bit more to get a HLR hotel room to get a reservation, I would think you would do that) - and if you did a reservation period or two, are you going nuts to be there for the regular opening of the land?

So you have your hard core fan base for the LAND that has already seen it

Then your Hard Core local DISNEY fan base that is largely blacked out 

Then your families that go once every year or ever few years are likely to both a) wait for the land to be fully open at one of the coasts and b) avoid the "craziness" of opening day/week  (the later holding true for people that aren't concerned with GE, but didn't make plans to go to DLR b/c they thought the crowds would be crazy)

So that is combined a huge group of people that *would* be there, that now aren't for various reasons


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> New merchandise celebrating the "live action" Lion King at Animal Kingdom (paging @AMusicLifeForMe)
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ys-the-lion-king-available-at-animal-kingdom/


Why does everyone just assume I’m going to buy everything Lion King related? Oh wait...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...six-new-burgers-and-sandwiches-to-their-menu/


Some of them sound pretty good, and cute that they have Disney inspired names ... but are more burgers options really needed?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*Happy Canada Day!!!*


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...six-new-burgers-and-sandwiches-to-their-menu/
> 
> 
> Some of them sound pretty good, and cute that they have Disney inspired names ... but are more burgers options really needed?


Not really since it is a short walk from there to D-Luxe Burger!


----------



## dolewhipdreams

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Why does everyone just assume I’m going to buy everything Lion King related? Oh wait...


I assumed you already had it all


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/walt-disney-world-pin-releases-for-july-2019/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...c-limited-series-out-there-with-jack-randall/


----------



## hertamaniac

jknezek said:


> Disney is pricing themselves out of the repeat visitors except the local APs.
> 
> The lead time on a WDW trip is longer, there is so much more to do between the 4 parks that people aren't coming just for the newest thing, but I expect they won't get the massive double bump they were expecting from essentially 2 grand openings.
> 
> They miscalculated and now they are scrambling.



I think you are 100% correct on the RotR delay and the double bump scenario.  

As a local WDW AP (not current), we aren't just waiting for RotR, but want to put us on a calendar window when MMRR is online and other attractions before a renewal.


----------



## wareagle57

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...six-new-burgers-and-sandwiches-to-their-menu/
> 
> 
> Some of them sound pretty good, and cute that they have Disney inspired names ... but are more burgers options really needed?



Resort wide? Absolutely. In Disney Springs? Probably not. D-Luxe and Cookes are really the only 2 burgers on property I even enjoy, other than B&C which I never go to because it's just too expensive for what it is. I'd kill for a decent in park burger.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

http://blogmickey.com/2019/07/construction-begins-on-tron-roller-coaster-show-building/


----------



## cranbiz

SteveDude said:


> The idea of a smokehouse serving craft beer sounds like a millennial paradise.
> 
> With that being said, I am on board for this. Hopefully it will maintain or garner some more character and not be too generic with it's theme. And as a Bostonian, hoping for a strong Sam Adams presence in the beer selection, of course.


 Really? A millennial paradise?

A smokehouse and good quality craft beers don't make a millennial paradise. Notice I said good quality craft beers, not Sam Adams (which I have no issues with but there are soo many better craft beers out there AND I lived in MA for 47 years)

I am not a millennial ( I'm a baby boomer) and I enjoy a good smoked meat and a good craft beer. In fact, I did a bunch of racks of ribs on my smoker this weekend and enjoyed them with a decent tasting home brew.


----------



## danikoski

I saw elsewhere that the tiering at HS has changed effective Aug. 29. Basically all rides, except Star Tours, are tier 1 and all shows and Star Tours are tier 2. It's already impacting those making FP selections. Hopefully they get ToT up to full capacity soon so waits aren't astronomical. They e already gotten ridiculous with half of it down and I don't think this is going to help. Unless shrinking the number of people picking it as a FP causes the stand by line to move better.


----------



## Firebird060

Does anyone have a layout for what the track path will be for the Guardians of the Galaxy coaster,  my curious brain is wondering if Disney is just reusing or using a similar design as Hyperspace Mountain in DLP.    It wouldnt suprise me if Disney does reuse that track layout as it was already made for screens and digital projections and Disney could of course already know the average rider per hour and queue management of such a system.   I am probably wrong though but I was still curious to know if that info was out there yet.


----------



## Cinderumbrella

danikoski said:


> I saw elsewhere that the tiering at HS has changed effective Aug. 29. Basically all rides, except Star Tours, are tier 1 and all shows and Star Tours are tier 2. It's already impacting those making FP selections. Hopefully they get ToT up to full capacity soon so waits aren't astronomical. They e already gotten ridiculous with half of it down and I don't think this is going to help. Unless shrinking the number of people picking it as a FP causes the stand by line to move better.



Yup. Today was my FP+ day (Aug 30). SDD was available for +1 in the evening (8/31) 40 minutes after bookings opened. It’s either the new Tiers or people not booking FP at DHS to focus on SWL.


----------



## sachilles

Firebird060 said:


> Does anyone have a layout for what the track path will be for the Guardians of the Galaxy coaster,  my curious brain is wondering if Disney is just reusing or using a similar design as Hyperspace Mountain in DLP.    It wouldnt suprise me if Disney does reuse that track layout as it was already made for screens and digital projections and Disney could of course already know the average rider per hour and queue management of such a system.   I am probably wrong though but I was still curious to know if that info was out there yet.


I was under the impression that the cars rotate, which would make it materially different even if the same track layout.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Disney is surely jumping to conclusions. They wouldn’t have opened up CM block outs or added MSEP back unless they feel they need it.


You (or at least the PP) are confusing a short-term adjustment to current realities with a long-term problem -- FAR too early to conclude the latter.  That's my point.  Surprised it seems controversial! Though this is the internet and I guess we have to disagree with each other...


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> You (or at least the PP) are confusing a short-term adjustment to current realities with a long-term problem -- FAR too early to conclude the latter.  That's my point.  Surprised it seems controversial! Though this is the internet and I guess we have to disagree with each other...


It definitely is too early to determine the long term impacts of SWGE. My point is in the short term Disney feels they are failing to meet expectations which is why we are seeing them change and add things in order to draw more attendance.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> It definitely is too early to determine the long term impacts of SWGE. My point is in the short term Disney feels they are failing to meet expectations which is why we are seeing them change and add things in order to draw more attendance.


Agreed.


----------



## middlechild

Disney would have knowledge on what type of patron has seen SW:GE to date. By opening up additional sectors of consumers, the obvious conclusion is the expected audience did not materialize in the numbers expected. Was the assumption that the Star Wars fanatic would flock to Disneyland, buy a one day ticket, and attend? Are Star Wars fanatics also pass holders, and therefore blocked? By opening additional customer blocks, is the problem resolved? Are Star Wars fanatics done after episode VIII? Are Disney Parks done due to all the price increases across multiple lines, from admissions to merchandise and food?

We on this board will never know.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...holidays/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q3wo0627190703190020C


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...holidays/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q3wo0627190703190020C




aaaaaannnnd Pricing info for dining packages:

Most prices have gone up a few dollars while some such as breakfast at Garden Grill went up $6 per person. It’s also worth noting that Akershus Royal Banquet Hall is no longer an option for this year’s dining package. Additionally, prepayment is required this year and cancellations must be made 48-hours in advance or the entire cost of the package will be forfeited.

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...for-candlelight-processional-dining-packages/


----------



## dina444444

*News*

https://deadline.com/2019/07/the-little-mermaid-awkwafina-jacob-tremblay-disney-reboot-1202640587/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

http://blogmickey.com/2019/07/disne...fun-deals-until-star-wars-galaxys-edge-opens/
obviously would be fairly last minute at this point but some pretty good rates!


----------



## ShyMiss

TheMaxRebo said:


> aaaaaannnnd Pricing info for dining packages:
> 
> Most prices have gone up a few dollars while some such as breakfast at Garden Grill went up $6 per person. It’s also worth noting that Akershus Royal Banquet Hall is no longer an option for this year’s dining package. Additionally, prepayment is required this year and cancellations must be made 48-hours in advance or the entire cost of the package will be forfeited.
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...for-candlelight-processional-dining-packages/


How does "prepayment" work if you have the dining plan?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ShyMiss said:


> How does "prepayment" work if you have the dining plan?



I know for something like Hoop Dee Doo if you are on the dining plan you tell them that and you don't have to pay ahead of time, so I would assume this would work the same


----------



## foodiddiedoo

ShyMiss said:


> How does "prepayment" work if you have the dining plan?


Cinderella's Royal Table is a prepayment type of meal.  You still need to give your CC for the reservation if you're on DDP, but it won't charge anything since it sees you have dining.  However, changing the reservation requires canceling and then booking again.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Not sure if this was posted already but ESPN is doing their annual fundraising auction for benefiting the V Foundation and a lot of things are sports related but there are a bunch of Disney related ones too:

- Spend the night in Cinderella's Castle (current bid: $16,300)
- a Glaxay's Edge visit to Walt Disney World that includes a VIP tour while visiting Glaxy's Edge (current bid: $4,550)
- NBA Experience at Disney Springs experience (current bid: $4,600)
- Attend premiere of Rise of Skywalker (current bid: $2,550)
- Attend premiere of Frozen 2 (current bid: $1,625)
- Tour of PIXAR Studios (current bid: $1,025)

note: both the Galaxy's Edge and NBA experience are basically the same - bidding on a trip to WDW, just some specifics are a little different

just under 9 days left to bid

https://www.ebay.com/b/ESPYS/bn_7115075158


----------



## hertamaniac

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/07/disne...fun-deals-until-star-wars-galaxys-edge-opens/
> obviously would be fairly last minute at this point but some pretty good rates!



Investigated Beuna Vista Palace and almost swapped out my FW cabin reservation in a couple of weeks, but the resort charges took it well beyond staying truly onsite.  Still, they are solid deals.

But, my antenna is fully raised for any other price drops in the coming days/weeks.


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...holidays/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q3wo0627190703190020C


I cant tell you how excited I am to have Gary Sinese.  We also have a TBD but I was hoping we'd find something out since APs can book the package tomorrow!


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> - Spend the night in Cinderella's Castle (current bid: $16,300)


This is so tempting.  I wish I didn’t know about it.

Edit: +$7.75 for shipping. I’m out.


----------



## eliseisawkward

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...six-new-burgers-and-sandwiches-to-their-menu/
> 
> 
> Some of them sound pretty good, and cute that they have Disney inspired names ... but are more burgers options really needed?



It’s especially disappointing to see 6 new burgers at a place that offers zero Veg options! Not even a veggie burger if I remember correctly!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

eliseisawkward said:


> It’s especially disappointing to see 6 new burgers at a place that offers zero Veg options! Not even a veggie burger if I remember correctly!



nothing per the menu - other than side dishes.  and now they added 3 beef and 3 chicken burgers ... you'd think they could do at least one as a beyond burger or something

I do understand they do a gluten-free version of the fish and chips, so not like they are completely unaware of the concept of dietary restrictions


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News

The new Japan Signature Dining restaurant, Takumi Tei, is planning to open this Friday, July 5th!*

This restaurant reservation system is not currently available on the Walt Disney World website.

You will need to call the Japan Pavilion separately beginning on the 5th to book a reservation. The reservation phone number was not given to me.

The restaurant will only be open for dinner starting at 4 p.m.

This info came from a CM standing outside the restaurant that went back to get more information.


----------



## ksromack

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> 
> The new Japan Signature Dining restaurant, Takumi Tei, is planning to open this Friday, July 5th!*
> 
> This restaurant reservation system is not currently available on the Walt Disney World website.
> 
> You will need to call the Japan Pavilion separately beginning on the 5th to book a reservation. The reservation phone number was not given to me.
> 
> The restaurant will only be open for dinner starting at 4 p.m.
> 
> This info came from a CM standing outside the restaurant that went back to get more information.


Oh, man.  How to figure out that number!  I wonder if calling wdw-dine can help at all?  Maybe they would know the number?  Is someone else there right now that can find out?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

ksromack said:


> Oh, man.  How to figure out that number!  I wonder if calling wdw-dine can help at all?  Maybe they would know the number?  Is someone else there right now that can find out?


The CM wouldn’t give me the number. So, I wonder if the phone line isn’t ready to be announced yet?


----------



## rteetz

*News*

http://blogmickey.com/2019/07/buy-a...cL5SAgS4L3XhvirPGIwp3l8ujJlKU2bJVI02mUYXtYw8E


----------



## ksromack

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> The CM wouldn’t give me the number. So, I wonder if the phone line isn’t ready to be announced yet?


Did the CM give a date they would be open?  I'm assuming our late Aug/early Sept trip is ok.  I found a number for the Japan pavilion.  I also found the website for the group that represents the restaurants in the Japan pavilion and I reached out to them also.  I'll report if I find out anything.


----------



## dina444444

ksromack said:


> Did the CM give a date they would be open?  I'm assuming our late Aug/early Sept trip is ok.  I found a number for the Japan pavilion.  I also found the website for the group that represents the restaurants in the Japan pavilion and I reached out to them also.  I'll report if I find out anything.


As @AMusicLifeForMe noted it’s opening on Friday.


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/07/buy-a...cL5SAgS4L3XhvirPGIwp3l8ujJlKU2bJVI02mUYXtYw8E


What a dream night THAT would be!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 "Dance the World" Performers to March Around Epcot on July 7


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Aunt Polly’s to Remain Closed at Magic Kingdom Due to Unforeseen Maintenance


----------



## ksromack

dina444444 said:


> As @AMusicLifeForMe noted it’s opening on Friday.



Oh, you mean that part in *bold type?  *That escaped me   












o


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Walt Disney World’s ESPN Wide World of Sports to Host MLS All-Star Skills Challenge On July 30


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Marvel Announces Panel Lineup for San Diego Comic Con 2019


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Channel Establishes Eunetta T. Boone Comedy Writer’s Scholarship


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Reportedly Presses Pause on Fox’s “Alien Nation” Remake


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Television Studios Announces San Diego Comic-Con 2019 Panels


----------



## rteetz

*News*

14 Disney Experiences To Bid on During ESPYS Auction


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Walt Disney World’s ESPN Wide World of Sports to Host MLS All-Star Skills Challenge On July 30


I’m interested but I would be more interested in going if the player representing my favorite MLS Club was participating


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Aunt Polly’s to Remain Closed at Magic Kingdom Due to Unforeseen Maintenance




Well that's a bummer!


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> Well that's a bummer!


I know I was hoping to check it out.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

http://blogmickey.com/2019/07/first...-collection-ear-headbands-available-july-5th/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> 
> The new Japan Signature Dining restaurant, Takumi Tei, is planning to open this Friday, July 5th!*
> 
> This restaurant reservation system is not currently available on the Walt Disney World website.
> 
> You will need to call the Japan Pavilion separately beginning on the 5th to book a reservation. The reservation phone number was not given to me.
> 
> The restaurant will only be open for dinner starting at 4 p.m.
> 
> This info came from a CM standing outside the restaurant that went back to get more information.


Wow, way earlier than I was expecting.  Really interested to see the menu and pricing


----------



## crazy4wdw

Disney's Live-Action Little Mermaid in talks to cast Jacob Tremblay & Awkwafina as Flounder and Scuttle

https://screenrant.com/disney-little-mermaid-live-action-jacob-tremblay-awkwafina/


----------



## Cinderumbrella

TheMaxRebo said:


> Wow, way earlier than I was expecting.  Really interested to see the menu and pricing



Ditto!!! I’ve got one free evening during my Labor Day trip and this may be the answer pending that menu!


----------



## writerguyfl

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/07/disne...fun-deals-until-star-wars-galaxys-edge-opens/
> obviously would be fairly last minute at this point but some pretty good rates!



It's not last-minute for Floridians.  That's especially true since it's summer and most kids are out of school.

Despite what many people think, not everyone plans their Disney World vacations 6+ months in advance.  When I used to work at the Disney Reservations Center, Friday nights were 50% regular calls and 50% calls from people on their cell phones looking for lodging for that weekend.

There are over 20 million Floridians within driving distance of Disney World.


----------



## Spaceguy55

writerguyfl said:


> It's not last-minute for Floridians.  That's especially true since it's summer and most kids are out of school.
> 
> Despite what many people think, not everyone plans their Disney World vacations 6+ months in advance.  When I used to work at the Disney Reservations Center, Friday nights were 50% regular calls and 50% calls from people on their cell phones looking for lodging for that weekend.
> 
> There are over 20 million Floridians within driving distance of Disney World.


This is why the weekend rates "fri and sat" are almost never discounted anymore even when booking with a discount. Mainly spring thru fall when discounts are available. Sometimes they are a dollar or 2 off....


----------



## scrappinginontario

Current bid for Cinderella Suite overnight at 12:01am on  July 2, 2019 is $21,300!!! 

I can’t help but wonder if Pete is part of this amazing bidding fun!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

scrappinginontario said:


> Current bid for Cinderella Suite overnight at 12:01am on  July 2, 2019 is $21,300!!!
> 
> I can’t help but wonder if Pete is part of this amazing bidding fun!!!



if he wins, they are really going to be pushing those Magic Candles on here!


----------



## ksromack

TheMaxRebo said:


> Wow, way earlier than I was expecting.  Really interested to see the menu and pricing


I have a spot all ready to book this for our upcoming trip.  Dh wanted Teppan Edo and that's what I have now but we have a good Japanese restaurant here that we frequent.  Cannot wait to try out this new one!


----------



## rteetz

*News

Foodie Guide to Fourth of July 2019 at Disney Parks*


----------



## rteetz

*News*

http://blogmickey.com/2019/07/docki...b-ARtLpStD-PvoHb6btSIHAd4vOr3fzWCVfRifFjuutFY


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*REVIEW*

DIS folks had the Lion King pre-fix at Jiko (note they found out at the end that their meal was comped so they don';t go all out with a full review, but their reactions to each course are legit as at that point in time they expected to be paying for the meal)

Overall I got the impression they enjoyed it and thought it was decent value but not that it was "amazing" and something to absolutely do instead of the regular menu


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/07/docki...b-ARtLpStD-PvoHb6btSIHAd4vOr3fzWCVfRifFjuutFY



makes sense to combined lunch and dinner - but I assume that does mean the one plant based option is gone as they won't need both 

Also noticed no alcoholic beverages listed, I know that was one thing we were wondering about at DHS if more places would have alcohol


----------



## rteetz

*News*

http://blogmickey.com/2019/07/disne...for-more-disney-parks-designer-ear-headbands/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/07/disne...for-more-disney-parks-designer-ear-headbands/



not a big ear person, but those Tiki ones are awesome!  Also, I generally appreciate Ashley Ekstein's stuff, but those ears look like snail shells


----------



## NoTime42

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not sure if this was posted already but ESPN is doing their annual fundraising auction for benefiting the V Foundation and a lot of things are sports related but there are a bunch of Disney related ones too:
> 
> - Spend the night in Cinderella's Castle (current bid: $16,300)
> - a Glaxay's Edge visit to Walt Disney World that includes a VIP tour while visiting Glaxy's Edge (current bid: $4,550)
> - NBA Experience at Disney Springs experience (current bid: $4,600)
> - Attend premiere of Rise of Skywalker (current bid: $2,550)
> - Attend premiere of Frozen 2 (current bid: $1,625)
> - Tour of PIXAR Studios (current bid: $1,025)
> 
> note: both the Galaxy's Edge and NBA experience are basically the same - bidding on a trip to WDW, just some specifics are a little different
> 
> just under 9 days left to bid
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/b/ESPYS/bn_7115075158


The $7.75 shipping on the castle suite is hilarious.
It’s a cool package that includes airfare, $2000, 8 hours VIP, park hopper tickets and 2 more nights at another Disney hotel.


----------



## SteveDude

Not saying it isn't doable but I find it incredibly hard to believe that the new Japan restaurant will be open in three days. Last photos I saw a while ago looked like the exterior had a ways to go for completion.

For something that Disney has kinda promoted decently, it's pretty low-key of them to not announce a date (although I guess they've done that before, right?).


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

This may have already been discussed but thought I'd pass along that when I booked a Candlelight Processional package today for 12/5, part of the terms and conditions that they ran through included that the monorail may be operating on a modified schedule and to be sure to plan travel time accordingly.  Perhaps associated with planned repairs?


----------



## mollmoll4

2xcited2sleep said:


> This may have already been discussed but thought I'd pass along that when I booked a Candlelight Processional package today for 12/5, part of the terms and conditions that they ran through included that the monorail may be operating on a modified schedule and to be sure to plan travel time accordingly.  Perhaps associated with planned repairs?



I'm fairly certain that clause has been in reservations for the last 2 years or so? I remember seeing it at least once before.

ETA: I get the impression that it's their catch-all phrasing to absolve themselves if people complain that they are late or miss a reservation because of the monorail.


----------



## SaharanTea

SteveDude said:


> Not saying it isn't doable but I find it incredibly hard to believe that the new Japan restaurant will be open in three days. Last photos I saw a while ago looked like the exterior had a ways to go for completion.
> 
> For something that Disney has kinda promoted decently, it's pretty low-key of them to not announce a date (although I guess they've done that before, right?).



I recall seeing some blocks in a hole.  If only the Space restaurant could be so fast.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Jacob Tremblay, Awkwafina Reportedly Join Cast of Disney’s Live-Action “The Little Mermaid”


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Jacob Tremblay, Awkwafina Reportedly Join Cast of Disney’s Live-Action “The Little Mermaid”



wish that article included more about who they are - I have no idea who either of them are


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> wish that article included more about who they are - I have no idea who either of them are


She is a rapper and was in Crazy Rich Asians. No idea who the other is.


----------



## crvetter

rteetz said:


> She is a rapper and was in Crazy Rush Asians. No idea who the other is.


He played the Brie Larson's child in Room. That's where I know him from and probably his largest role. He is very much a child actor still.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> She is a rapper and was in Crazy Rich Asians. No idea who the other is.





crvetter said:


> He played the Brie Larson's child in Room. That's where I know him from and probably his largest role. He is very much a child actor still.



ok, well haven't seen any of that so doesn't really help me, but at least gives me some idea.  Thanks!


----------



## mollmoll4

crvetter said:


> He played the Brie Larson's child in Room. That's where I know him from and probably his largest role. He is very much a child actor still.



He also starred in the screen adaptation of Wonder.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> ok, well haven't seen any of that so doesn't really help me, but at least gives me some idea.  Thanks!


She was also in Ocean's 8 if you're into those movies.

In terms of screen time though both are relatively new to the game if you will in terms of how many things they've been in.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Character Spot at Epcot set to close in September
List of Epcot's temporary Character meet and greet locations following the closure of Character Spot in September


----------



## mollmoll4

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Character Spot at Epcot set to close in September
> List of Epcot's temporary Character meet and greet locations following the closure of Character Spot in September



It's too bad you won't be able to meet them all in one go for at least a little while. However, I'm very happy to hear that they are reopening the UK Pooh meet and greet! I loved the Christopher Robin's room location.


----------



## evlaina

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Character Spot at Epcot set to close in September
> List of Epcot's temporary Character meet and greet locations following the closure of Character Spot in September


 My kids watched Big Hero 6 over the weekend and were talking about how they'll get to meet Baymax in September! I hope they find a place for him.


----------



## OSUZorba

S





rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Character Spot at Epcot set to close in September
> List of Epcot's temporary Character meet and greet locations following the closure of Character Spot in September



Sounds like they are going to remove even more of the imagination play area. I'm guessing this will also cause a net wait time increase since you will no longer be waiting for 3 at once.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146126393991946243


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146072681206427648


----------



## Jetku

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Character Spot at Epcot set to close in September
> List of Epcot's temporary Character meet and greet locations following the closure of Character Spot in September



This is such a shame! My family has rope dropped Joy & Sadness with a quick stop at Baymax after for several years now!  We love the Inside Out meet. I hope Joy and Sadness are maintained and have a similarly awesome backdrop. 

It’s also a shame that Mickey and Co are moving. I loved having the spot to meet them all at once in their standard outfits. It will be nice if they get some more unique outfits again (maybe retro rainbow outfits in the Imagination pavilion?) but I will miss the 4-for-1 meet...


----------



## Eeyore daily

Excited to read that they're reopening Winnie the Pooh character meets, I'm hoping this means I won't have to go to Crystal Palace just to see Eeyore


----------



## TheMaxRebo

For those worried about Club Cool:


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> For those worried about Club Cool:


This is very easy...Go to Disney Springs and pay for it.


----------



## SJMajor67

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Jacob Tremblay, Awkwafina Reportedly Join Cast of Disney’s Live-Action “The Little Mermaid”





TheMaxRebo said:


> wish that article included more about who they are - I have no idea who either of them are


You may not know Awkwafina, but I'm sure you know her rival, Dasani . Sorry had to do it.


----------



## GrandAdmiralStrife

If we lose the fiberoptic lit pathstones thru innoventions I am going to be so pissed. Like, crying upset. And I'm a 47 year old man


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146147584056135680


----------



## rteetz

Starbucks and Art of Disney will move temporarily

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/07/fountain-view-starbucks-and-art-of.html?m=1


----------



## rteetz

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/07/fountain-of-nations-mouse-gear-club.html?m=1


----------



## SaintsManiac

I feel like my trip is becoming extra sentimental. I'm getting time in HS and Epcot before they are forever changed.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I am really sad about the Fountain of Nations closing ... but surprised at the level of outrage and sadness I am seeing about this on social media 

I mean, wasn't like Innoventions is constantly packed - and the rest of the stuff is going to move to new locations.  

I get it, change can be upsetting but I suspec tthe majority of the people that are upset will love the new space when all the work is done


----------



## Cinderumbrella

I’m so glad our last trip ends on 9/3. We’re planning on waiting another 3-4 years before we head back. Epcot is going to be a mess


----------



## SaintsManiac

Cinderumbrella said:


> I’m so glad our last trip ends on 9/3. We’re planning on waiting another 3-4 years before we head back. Epcot is going to be a mess




Yeah I am not sure how much we will be there in November. I'm considering skipping it then.


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> Yeah I am not sure how much we will be there in November. I'm considering skipping it then.


Me too. I probably will do a bit of food and wine in World Showcase and the wine and dine party but otherwise my focus will be elsewhere.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146126393991946243


Ok so this may seem like a silly question and it's quite possible there is no answer at this point but the little lights in the ground near Innoventions....THOSE ARE SAFE RIGHT?! It is one of my earliest Disney memories and one of my still favorite spots.

EDIT:: already been posted sorry!


----------



## MissGina5

GrandAdmiralStrife said:


> If we lose the fiberoptic lit pathstones thru innoventions I am going to be so pissed. Like, crying upset. And I'm a 47 year old man


OMG I am so glad someone else said it hahaha


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/07/fountain-of-nations-mouse-gear-club.html?m=1


I am sad about the Fountain of Nations.  I loved what it stood for so this coming trip I will be sure to get lots of pictures.


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/07/fountain-of-nations-mouse-gear-club.html?m=1


So I guess the removal of the fountain was true. Next up beer garden, yay! I really hope they have some real plans for all this space that doesn't just include more drunks.


----------



## MissGina5

EDIT:: Found out Mouse Gears is just being moved not closed. PHEW

I was down about HS merchandise locations being changed up for awhile, and I still hope they find a way to make it unique, but I hope they make it easy to navigate as it changes over.


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> I feel like my trip is becoming extra sentimental. I'm getting time in HS and Epcot before they are forever changed.



I'm not! 

I wish I had known about Epcot in 2017, I would have said goodbye! That trip was our worst trip and it's still having repercussions!

Everything will be gone in May and Spaceship Earth Most likely closed.


----------



## OSUZorba

So for the week SW:GE opens you can still get resorts and the values at least are cheaper than you could get them months ago. Considering how I couldn't get a single room for months before my January trip this year, I'm taking this as a sign that crowds won't be ridiculous.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Craftsman Bar Set to Open Soon at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel


----------



## rstevens333

At least the glories of Club Cool will live on in some form.


----------



## eliseisawkward

TheMaxRebo said:


> makes sense to combined lunch and dinner - but I assume that does mean the one plant based option is gone as they won't need both
> 
> Also noticed no alcoholic beverages listed, I know that was one thing we were wondering about at DHS if more places would have alcohol


As a person with a plant based diet, I really hate the whole “well here’s your one option...” thing, so I seriously hope it’s a typeo.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

eliseisawkward said:


> As a person with a plant based diet, I really hate the whole “well here’s your one option...” thing, so I seriously hope it’s a typeo.



Yeah, probably bad word choice from my end to say "don't need both" - more would be a positive and the lunch option (the one now not listed) was getting better reviews and seemed more interesting to me


----------



## rteetz

Run down of all the coming changes

http://blogmickey.com/2019/07/list-...d-dates-announced-for-epcot-overhaul-project/


----------



## mollmoll4

rteetz said:


> Run down of all the coming changes
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/07/list-...d-dates-announced-for-epcot-overhaul-project/



I know I will probably love a lot of the changes, but my heart sinks reading about all of this ahead of our October trip! That fountain is a signature of EPCOT for me.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146197639471534080


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mollmoll4 said:


> I know I will probably love a lot of the changes, but my heart sinks reading about all of this ahead of our October trip! That fountain is a signature of EPCOT for me.



Not too upset about most of the changes but I told my wife to be prepared for me to take tons of photos and video of the Fountain of Nation's during our trip in August


----------



## saskdw

mollmoll4 said:


> I know I will probably love a lot of the changes, but my heart sinks reading about all of this ahead of our October trip! That fountain is a signature of EPCOT for me.



I'm typically in favor of new and improved, but the fountain will really hit home for our family. My wife loves it. We can't walk by it without stopping to watch for 10 mins. My son would always say "Mom there's your fountain!!"


----------



## eliseisawkward

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, probably bad word choice from my end to say "don't need both" - more would be a positive and the lunch option (the one now not listed) was getting better reviews and seemed more interesting to me


Oh I wasn’t ranting at you...  just generally frustrated with Disney food options for non-meat eaters.


----------



## SJMajor67

Man, reading the news of the closures happening in Epcot this September, has me, well, I'm not really sure. On the one hand, I'm sad most of my Epcot nostalgia — Electric Umbrella, Fountain of Nations, etc. — will be gone, but the other hand has me excited and curious at what the future holds for the park that once captured my imagination when I was a child. 

All of this change brings me back to one of my favorite Walt Disney quotes: "Around here, however, we don't look backwards for very long. We keep moving forward, opening up new doors and doing new things, because we're curious … and curiosity keeps leading us down new paths."


----------



## The Pho

*News*

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/n...isney-animator-fantasia-dumbo-was-105-1222361


----------



## rstevens333

I've started thinking of construction project as Festival Avenue. I'm not the biggest festival fan, but one thing EPCOT sorely lacks is a Main Street like MK and DHS have. Here's hoping this wonky grey wasteland becomes a vibrant green thoroughfare that is a joy to hang out in.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

http://blogmickey.com/2019/07/new-d...jGuWkI5JRil1Tt49dPUSg5BAsnLzBgrGM7wPF_n140wKc


----------



## DisLiss

eliseisawkward said:


> As a person with a plant based diet, I really hate the whole “well here’s your one option...” thing, so I seriously hope it’s a typeo.


I agree!  We love the places that offer more than just one option.  Because everyone eating plant-based doesn't like the same things.  They may not like Beyond or Impossible products or spicy foods, or whatnot.  So if your family wants to try a certain place and you don't like the one option, but you do eat plant-based, it's a bit of a bummer.   Having 2 options doubles the chances that people will find something they'd like to try.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News*

Fox, Disney Acquire Screen Rights to Chris Van Allsburg’s “The Mysteries Of Harris Burdick”


----------



## DisLiss

mollmoll4 said:


> I know I will probably love a lot of the changes, but my heart sinks reading about all of this ahead of our October trip! That fountain is a signature of EPCOT for me.


The loss of the fountain breaks my heart.    I'm fine with all of the other changes, but dang, not losing my fountain.


----------



## GrandAdmiralStrife

At least we should be getting our first look in model form of the future of EPCOT at D23 next month. Right? RIGHT?


----------



## rteetz

GrandAdmiralStrife said:


> At least we should be getting our first look in model form of the future of EPCOT at D23 next month. Right? RIGHT?


We don't even really have concept art for anything other than the entrance right now. The future world concept art we saw at the last D23 was blue sky and I doubt everything in that art is still happening.


----------



## afan

rteetz said:


>



So confused.  Over half the outfits looked like they belong in Aladdin not a jungle festival.  The entire thing was about 10 min too long.

I do love their hub with the stages in the middle, it makes it much more fun to watch a show when you're there.  We were able to move between them as well.  I also LOVED the colored smoke and hope that makes an appearance here.  It's so much more fun than fireworks at the end of a show during the day.


----------



## kenshinelite

rteetz said:


> We don't even really have concept art for anything other than the entrance right now. The future world concept art we saw at the last D23 was blue sky and I doubt everything in that art is still happening.


I think they mean at D23 they'll have New concept art for Future World.


----------



## skier_pete

Yeah,I don't get the outrage here, with maybe the fountain of nations, but even that, we knew they were completely imagining the spine for about two years, and clearly most everything from that area was going to go. I agree the fiber optics in the ground would be missed, but even so there is nothing here that is essential to epcot, and future world is in desperate need of an overhaul. I remember when we used to spend an entire day in future world, and now it's a quick pass to hit Soarin and test track and SSE and we're out. Sure we spend a lot of time in Epcot during food and wine, and again not in future world. I personally can't wait for all this and I hope they do something with imagination as well. I am very excited to see the announcements out of D23. 

The worst part of this is it seems like the entrance to Epcot will be a mess for at least a year.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Yeah,I don't get the outrage here, with maybe the fountain of nations, but even that, we knew they were completely imagining the spine for about two years, and clearly most everything from that area was going to go. I agree the fiber optics in the ground would be missed, but even so there is nothing here that is essential to epcot, and future world is in desperate need of an overhaul. I remember when we used to spend an entire day in future world, and now it's a quick pass to hit Soarin and test track and SSE and we're out. Sure we spend a lot of time in Epcot during food and wine, and again not in future world. I personally can't wait for all this and I hope they do something with imagination as well. I am very excited to see the announcements out of D23.
> 
> The worst part of this is it seems like the entrance to Epcot will be a mess for at least a year.



sort of always the bind Disney is in .. .people get upset if they don't update thing, and then when they do people get upset about that

I think with EPCOT it isn't just the specific things being removed more the worry/concern people have with the general direction of EPCOT and moving away from what they loved about the park in general, and these are physical representations of that - and this announcement makes that change feel more "real"


----------



## OSUZorba

TheMaxRebo said:


> sort of always the bind Disney is in .. .people get upset if they don't update thing, and then when they do people get upset about that
> 
> I think with EPCOT it isn't just the specific things being removed more the worry/concern people have with the general direction of EPCOT and moving away from what they loved about the park in general, and these are physical representations of that - and this announcement makes that change feel more "real"


You also have the fact that a ton of stuff is being removed, without any announcements of what is replacing it. Maybe whatever will replace the fountain will be amazing, but right now there is no information except for a rumor I personally find off-putting.


----------



## Moliphino

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think with EPCOT it isn't just the specific things being removed more the worry/concern people have with the general direction of EPCOT and moving away from what they loved about the park in general, and these are physical representations of that - and this announcement makes that change feel more "real"



That's where I am. There isn't anything I love going away, but having what's replacing everything unknown is disconcerting. Plus it'll be a wasteland when we go at the end of September with so much closed.


----------



## SaintsManiac

I think Epcot will be spectacular when all of this is done, but it will be painful getting there. Once our passes expire this time around we will not be back to WDW until the work in Epcot is complete. It used to be my favorite park, but it just feels so dead and stale to me lately. I am really looking forward to the future.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OSUZorba said:


> You also have the fact that a ton of stuff is being removed, without any announcements of what is replacing it. Maybe whatever will replace the fountain will be amazing, but right now there is no information except for a rumor I personally find off-putting.



yeah, a "replacement" for the fountain is one big thing missing/unknown.  And obviously the rumored plans I htink have some good and some not the best, but at least would bring more greenery and activity to that area


----------



## bookbabe626

I’m not sad to see the fountain go.  DH and I aren’t big photo op people, and the fountain photo folks create a traffic jam in that area every time we’re there.  I hope whatever replaces it takes traffic flow into account, and loosens up that area’s bottleneck.

The worst closure/change, IMO, is Club Cool.  You know the free soda will be gone and replaced by a Coke store like the one in DS.  It’ll be called Club Cool, but it won’t *be* Club Cool by any stretch of the imagination.  Glad I’m there once more before it’s gone for good.


----------



## Farro

Moliphino said:


> That's where I am. There isn't anything I love going away, but having what's replacing everything unknown is disconcerting. Plus it'll be a wasteland when we go at the end of September with so much closed.





SaintsManiac said:


> I think Epcot will be spectacular when all of this is done, but it will be painful getting there. Once our passes expire this time around we will not be back to WDW until the work in Epcot is complete. It used to be my favorite park, but it just feels so dead and stale to me lately. I am really looking forward to the future.



I do have to say, I am feeling better and better about our switch from Yacht Club to Gran Destino. Between the price difference (oh my god, Yacht is so expensive, we just couldn't swing it this time), the new pictures coming out of Gran Destino (amazing - looks nicer than some of the other deluxes) and the fact Future World is going to bum me out while we are there - we would not be spending as much time at Epcot as normal - I'm feeling pretty great about our decision.

Things have a funny way of working out, don't they?  We can always save up for Yacht Club when Epcot is brand, spanking new!


----------



## Firebird060

I wonder how and if any of this construction will effect the Monorail, i mean they are going to be demoing a large portion of the part of the park the Monorail goes through.   They just added that extra buss entrance, I wonder if this is going to necessitate closures of the monorails and need for extra buses from the transportation center.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

bookbabe626 said:


> I’m not sad to see the fountain go.  DH and I aren’t big photo op people, and the fountain photo folks create a traffic jam in that area every time we’re there.  I hope whatever replaces it takes traffic flow into account, and loosens up that area’s bottleneck.
> 
> The worst closure/change, IMO, is Club Cool.  You know the free soda will be gone and replaced by a Coke store like the one in DS.  It’ll be called Club Cool, but it won’t *be* Club Cool by any stretch of the imagination.  Glad I’m there once more before it’s gone for good.



sort of funny how people can enjoy such different aspects - I am the exact opposite of you ... mostly upset about the Fountain and couldn't care less about Club Cool (we don't drink soda so never even been in it)

The important thing is that Disney is upsetting people equally, just in all different ways


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I love these videos ... though stupid ninjas cutting onions near my desk


----------



## Spaghetti Cat

I too have always loved the fiber optics in the sidewalk near the fountain. Little is said about them, it's good to hear support from GrandAdmiralStrife, MissGina5 and **********. This is the kind of detail that makes magic, who knows if the project managers have it on their radar.

Like many of you I also love the fountain, and have sat with a coffee by it's side. I do think the blue sky art shows a fountain a little to the south, so maybe there will be a new one.

And also like many of you, I think maybe the end result of this construction will be positive. Here's hoping. Considering an unplanned August trip to say goodbye.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ountain-with-the-newest-wishables-collection/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New LEGO Star Wars Sets Coming in January 2020


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Contemporary Resort and Bay Lake Tower Parking Lots Closed to Select Guests July 3-4


----------



## hertamaniac

I know it's not in the cards, but they have a whole lake in EPCOT to do a fountain show.  I feel a Bellagio style fountain show around the lake would give a 360 view for all guests and could be day "friendly".


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

My husband and I were discussing this last night - I could almost see them just rerouting the entrance backstage somehow to come out around The Seas.  Otherwise, you'll be walking through construction fences all the way to the bridge to World Showcase.  I hate that the one place you can see Mickey and Minnie in their classic outfits is closing and spreading them out.  I wish they'd have a meet with classic Minnie and Mickey together.  We lucked up once and found them in the Visa spot and that picture is on my wall in a huge frame.  My kids are sad about Colortopia leaving - it's silly, I know, but my 5 and 3 year old, especially, love to "paint the walls."  It's one of the few hands-on things that EPCOT has left.  I'm glad we'll be there in a week to say goodbye to the fountain, Colortopia, and the "pineapple drink" my daughter loves.  I can see us skipping out on EPCOT for a while because World Showcase just doesn't do much for us.  We don't do exotic foods or drink at all and usually skip all but Frozen and Mexico when there's a festival going on back there.  We're crossing our fingers that Spaceship Earth is plussed and not overhauled.  That's my husband's favorite ride in all of Disney.


----------



## SteveDude

Wow, a lot of Epcot news. I might be a die-hard purist when it comes to Epcot but I have no doubt this will be for the better. Losing the fountains is an arrow through the heart, but it's a small price to pay for an overall better park experience. Given Disney's latest track record with Avatar, Star Wars, and even their current projects...I think we could be in good hands. Not to mention lately it seems Disney is working at Universal-like speed on some things, so this could be (hopefully) quicker than we think.

Also, how about those Gran Destino photos? I'm willing to throw down some money on the "how long until Coronado becomes a Deluxe Resort" bet.


----------



## OKW Lover

hertamaniac said:


> I know it's not in the cards, but they have a whole lake in EPCOT to do a fountain show.  I feel a Bellagio style fountain show around the lake would give a 360 view for all guests and could be day "friendly".


Great suggestion!  Disney already has a very good water show at DCA in World of Color so they understand the technology.


----------



## NoTime42

hertamaniac said:


> I know it's not in the cards, but they have a whole lake in EPCOT to do a fountain show.  I feel a Bellagio style fountain show around the lake would give a 360 view for all guests and could be day "friendly".


I remember it used to be packed around the fountain for each show because the fountain performance was so unique.  Now most are familiar with larger fountain displays.

But, I’m only OK with daytime fountain shows as long if they don’t cause Friendship boat service interruptions.


----------



## OKW Lover

NoTime42 said:


> But, I’m only OK with daytime fountain shows as long if they don’t cause Friendship boat service interruptions.


Don't they close down the Friendship boats during Illuminaitons now?  Or are you referring to the ones that go from IG to the resorts and DHS?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Aunt Polly’s to Remain Closed at Magic Kingdom Due to Unforeseen Maintenance


This isn't true. A friend just reported to me that Aunt Polly's is open and he just ate there. So, it looks like the seasonal restaurant did open this week until the 7th.


----------



## NoTime42

OKW Lover said:


> Don't they close down the Friendship boats during Illuminaitons now?  Or are you referring to the ones that go from IG to the resorts and DHS?


Yes, the current World Showcase Friendship boat (no longer plural) service stops by 7pm)
I still think having both boats running all night would be nice for ADR’s


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Spiderman passes Force Awakens for biggest Tuesday opening:

http://collider.com/spider-man-far-from-home-box-office-records/


----------



## hertamaniac

NoTime42 said:


> I remember it used to be packed around the fountain for each show because the fountain performance was so unique.  Now most are familiar with larger fountain displays.
> 
> But, I’m only OK with daytime fountain shows as long if they don’t cause Friendship boat service interruptions.



The last time I was at Bellagio (~4 years ago), it was packed.  The lake at EPCOT is so much larger than Bellagio that I think Disney could really invent an incredible, and unique, show.  They also have a full arsenal of IP music at their disposal if they choose to go down that route.


----------



## Farro

hertamaniac said:


> The last time I was at Bellagio (~4 years ago), it was packed.  The lake at EPCOT is so much larger than Bellagio that I think Disney could really invent an incredible, and unique, show.  They also have a full arsenal of IP music at their disposal if they choose to go down that route.



They can use the music from Tapestry of Nations! That would be nice.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

hertamaniac said:


> The last time I was at Bellagio (~4 years ago), it was packed.  The lake at EPCOT is so much larger than Bellagio that I think Disney could really invent an incredible, and unique, show.  They also have a full arsenal of IP music at their disposal if they choose to go down that route.


The Bellagio fountains are actually one of my husband's fav things in Vegas--seriously no joke. We just got back from Vegas on the 24th. Much busier at night because honestly that's the best time to see them but the heat tends to drive people away during the day and it's not the type of heat you experience in places with humidity lol. Also I don't know how powerful they would make it at Epcot but they can sure get height in Vegas except for windy times when they have to adjust the pressure OR they cancel the show for that time period both of which happened when we were there in late June.

While I like the idea of a fountain show at Epcot I can't personally imagine the bottleneck it would create each and every time the show was going on. It's not fun trying to walk through people for the Bellagio not to mention trying to find a good spot to actually see the fountains plus weather delays or malfunctions in the nozzles (that happen at the Bellagio). The lake may be bigger but there's not tens of thousands of guests right there at the Bellegio fountains locked into an area like there would be at Epcot. I know people already get annoyed with how crowded the walkways feel during busy times at Food & Wine Festival.

I think WOC works in DL because it's not multiple showings frequently so the systems get a break. I can only think that a similar showing at Epcot would work if it was only once or twice at most per day. For Vegas they run on a very frequent schedule (every 30mins until 8pm I believe depending on the season then every 15mins).

I like the idea in theory for sure though


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Spiderman passes Force Awakens for biggest Tuesday opening:
> 
> http://collider.com/spider-man-far-from-home-box-office-records/



2 different records there.  Biggest Tuesday Opening and biggest Tuesday. 

Force Awakens held the second record, it didn’t open on a Tuesday.  Just to be clear.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> This isn't true. A friend just reported to me that Aunt Polly's is open and he just ate there. So, it looks like the seasonal restaurant did open this week until the 7th.


I just saw that on twitter.


----------



## hertamaniac

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> The Bellagio fountains are actually one of my husband's fav things in Vegas--seriously no joke. We just got back from Vegas on the 24th. Much busier at night because honestly that's the best time to see them but the heat tends to drive people away during the day and it's not the type of heat you experience in places with humidity lol. Also I don't know how powerful they would make it at Epcot but they can sure get height in Vegas except for windy times when they have to adjust the pressure OR they cancel the show for that time period both of which happened when we were there in late June.
> 
> While I like the idea of a fountain show at Epcot I can't personally imagine the bottleneck it would create each and every time the show was going on. It's not fun trying to walk through people for the Bellagio not to mention trying to find a good spot to actually see the fountains plus weather delays or malfunctions in the nozzles (that happen at the Bellagio). The lake may be bigger but there's not tens of thousands of guests right there at the Bellegio fountains locked into an area like there would be at Epcot. I know people already get annoyed with how crowded the walkways feel during busy times at Food & Wine Festival.
> 
> I think WOC works in DL because it's not multiple showings frequently so the systems get a break. I can only think that a similar showing at Epcot would work if it was only once or twice at most per day. For Vegas they run on a very frequent schedule (every 30mins until 8pm I believe depending on the season then every 15mins).
> 
> I like the idea in theory for sure though



I share your husband's affinity as well. The night show is so much better, not just because of the heat, but the fountains being lit (even without any color).

I definitely would not see it as a continuous show for many reasons. The bottleneck is a real concern as you stated. The seasonable weather conditions could create more day shows in the winter months and more evening/night shows during the summer.  You are correct in that cycling continuously would be very costly and be a service/maintenance challenge.

It is rumored that Bellagio fountains cost about $15K/night, $400K/month with the build at $40 million.  If these figures are even close to real, an EPCOT variant would be, well, massive. 

In thinking about this further, each nation could have its own associated fountain show and then is synchronized to make a “joining of the nations” where there are fountain overlaps and then is ultimately joined by a center fountain display that is higher than Bellagio and which probably wouldn’t have as much of a concern from windy conditions.

Theorizing is fun, but often leads to nowhere.


----------



## sachilles

I honestly would rather see them do a fountain show at Disney Springs. Some sort of nightly or semi regular show to help bring people to the springs. Though on my last visit, the springs didn't seem to need any help bringing in a crowd.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

http://blogmickey.com/2019/07/northern-entrance-to-walt-disney-world-set-to-open-next-week/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Matboukha Groove Band Returns to the Morocco Pavilion Stage at Epcot


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 “UP! A Great Bird Adventure” Show to Receive Updates at Disney's Animal Kingdom


----------



## hertamaniac

sachilles said:


> I honestly would rather see them do a fountain show at Disney Springs. Some sort of nightly or semi regular show to help bring people to the springs. Though on my last visit, the springs didn't seem to need any help bringing in a crowd.



I see there being more logistical challenges given all the continuous boat transports and amphicar tours.  They did have the drone experience (Intel?) a little while ago, so maybe that would be more practical?


----------



## Clockwork

Halle Bailey cast as Ariel in Little Mermaid live action.


----------



## rteetz

Clockwork said:


> Halle Bailey cast as Ariel in Little Mermaid live action.


https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/h...ttle-mermaid-star-singer-halle-bailey-1220951


----------



## TheMaxRebo

This seems like a fun little thing:

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...eceive-a-free-button-when-using-mobile-order/


----------



## rteetz

Snagged an opening night ADR for Toledo so I am excited to check that out on July 9th!


----------



## Moliphino

Clockwork said:


> Halle Bailey cast as Ariel in Little Mermaid live action.



I totally read that as Halle Berry and was very confused.


----------



## Clockwork

Moliphino said:


> I totally read that as Halle Berry and was very confused.


Same here, I did a double take.


----------



## Amy11401

Moliphino said:


> I totally read that as Halle Berry and was very confused.


Same here!


----------



## Cinderumbrella

Me too! My first thought, she’s too old but I bet she can rock a shell bikini!!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Moliphino said:


> I totally read that as Halle Berry and was very confused.



You are not alone!  Not familiar with this performer but seeing lots of positive comments about her voice


----------



## MochaDrinker

Is this Halle from Chloe x Halle?


----------



## Jetku

rteetz said:


> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/h...ttle-mermaid-star-singer-halle-bailey-1220951



No idea who this is. I searched YouTube and listened to a few clips. She seems to have a great voice!  I hope she pulls it off - little mermaid has my favorite music and with Lin Manuel-Miranda and Alan Menkin scoring it, it has incredible potential. Aladdin (the character, not overall movie) fell totally flat for me in the live action, so hopefully she can bring life to this role.


----------



## MissGina5

MochaDrinker said:


> Is this Halle from Chloe x Halle?


It is!


----------



## BorderTenny

I've got one thing to say in reaction to all the recent Little Mermaid casting announcements:

Wish they could see
I don't want to be
Part of that world


----------



## Mika02

Amazing choice she has the pipes, innocence, the beauty and the acting chops so happy for her!!


----------



## mikeamizzle

not at all excited about what will inevitably be  another cash-in forgettable remake


----------



## Irish_Mike

rteetz said:


> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/h...ttle-mermaid-star-singer-halle-bailey-1220951



This restored some of my faith for the film. It's great to see Disney willing to start making some creative casting changes, after B&TB, Aladdin, Cinderella and Maleficent kept to actresses that (for better or for worse) looked in the same realm as the animated versions.

Obviously this won't translate to the final version of the film, but I look forward to seeing a somewhat new take on the classic.


----------



## rteetz

https://www.ign.com/articles/2019/0...will-address-reys-parentage-says-daisy-ridley


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> Snagged an opening night ADR for Toledo so I am excited to check that out on July 9th!



I'm extremely jealous!!

I expect a detailed review!!


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Craftsman Bar Set to Open Soon at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel



Sorry if this was posted but this is actually open now! Took my mom to DLR today on the AP deal. We went to White Water for lunch and noticed this completely open and serving guests. Unfortunately, the food at White Water was very disappointing. We ordered the Margherita pizza and had to get a refund, it was completely inedible. Neither I nor my mom are the type to normally send back food but this called for it.  We ordered the nachos instead, as I knew for a fact those were good, and they came out cold and stale. Very weird and kinda a bummer. I’ll try my luck at the Craftsman Bar next time.


----------



## writerguyfl

hertamaniac said:


> I see there being more logistical challenges given all the continuous boat transports and amphicar tours.  They did have the drone experience (Intel?) a little while ago, so maybe that would be more practical?



As I understand the FAA rules, commercial drones are not allowed to fly over people.  So, any drone show at Disney Springs would require boats and those silly car things to be off the water during the show.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Happy Independence Day!

♫ ♪ ♫ America, you must keep dreaming now
Dreaming the promised vow of your pioneers
America, keep on flying now.
Keep your spirit free.
Facing new frontiers.

America, spread your golden wings ♫ ♪ ♫


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> Happy Independence Day!
> 
> ♫ ♪ ♫ America, you must keep dreaming now
> Dreaming the promised vow of your pioneers
> America, keep on flying now.
> Keep your spirit free.
> Facing new frontiers.
> 
> America, spread your golden wings ♫ ♪ ♫
> 
> View attachment 414165


I can't wait to hear the Voices of Liberty sing that song today! Happy Independence Day everyone!!!


----------



## FutureWorld1982

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> This isn't true. A friend just reported to me that Aunt Polly's is open and he just ate there. So, it looks like the seasonal restaurant did open this week until the 7th.


The statement about the closure came directly from Disney. Not even they know if Aunt Polly's is going to be open or not!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

http://blogmickey.com/2019/07/new-buses-with-usb-charging-and-wi-fi-debut-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## hertamaniac

writerguyfl said:


> As I understand the FAA rules, commercial drones are not allowed to fly over people.  So, any drone show at Disney Springs would require boats and those silly car things to be off the water during the show.



The drones, with self-lighting, were flown out for a nighttime show; during the day, I don't see as much value for a drone show.  So I think a daytime and nightime fountain show would be more disruptive than a nighttime only drone show.


----------



## soniam

Did anyone watch the live stream the fireworks? The compression artifacts were pretty bad. Previous ones looked better.

As for Epcot, the current fountain is an abomination compared to how it looked originally. I’m not upset to see it go. Also, I am very glad to be rid of the sticky perdition they call Club Cool. I hope they keep the fiber optics in the pavement though; it always puts a smile on my face. I think the entrance will end up being a vast improvement though.


----------



## OSUZorba

soniam said:


> Did anyone watch the live stream the fireworks? The compression artifacts were pretty bad. Previous ones looked better


I tried watching it and it would play for 30 seconds, then give an error. I had to restart it probably 30 times, tried every browser on two different computers. When it was playing the compression was pretty bad, but that is always true with dark objects on YouTube.


----------



## Helvetica

rteetz said:


> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/h...ttle-mermaid-star-singer-halle-bailey-1220951



Her voice is lovely, I’m looking forward to it. I’ve seen the animated version a million times and I think I own all of the DVD, Blu-Ray, Blu-Ray 3D and 4K editions. I’ll probably buy quite a bit of the new Ariel merch.

I don’t think this will impact the animated version at all. The film still screens locally and the last time they did it the theater was packed and they added dates. I can’t wait to see it again in theaters in September.


----------



## Firebird060

As much as who they are choosing for Ariel is important to the movie for singing chops.  Honestly for my Money its the voice of Sebastian that really carries the musical tones of the Little Mermaid.   Its one of the few Disney Princess movies where I feel the supporting character has the better songs.     So good for Disney on Halle Berry but I hope Disney doesnt add more songs to the movie to try and beef up the singing that Ariel does in the movie only to detract from the Sebastian Part.


----------



## OSUZorba

Firebird060 said:


> As much as who they are choosing for Ariel is important to the movie for singing chops.  Honestly for my Money its the voice of Sebastian that really carries the musical tones of the Little Mermaid.   Its one of the few Disney Princess movies where I feel the supporting character has the better songs.     So good for Disney on Halle Berry but I hope Disney doesnt add more songs to the movie to try and beef up the singing that Ariel does in the movie only to detract for the Sebastian Part.


Well you know kiss the girl and under the sea are out because they offend a couple of people on the internet, so Sebastian might not matter.


----------



## Firebird060

OSUZorba said:


> Well you know kiss the girl and under the sea are out because they offend a couple of people on the internet, so Sebastian might not matter.



If Disney was worried about those songs offending anyone I think they wouldn't have them on the Rides as Disney World, also there isnt a movie out there that Disney made during this time of Animation that doesn't offend someone.  I again understand why someone might take offense to the suggestion of just going ahead and kissing the girl, but at the same time i think the tone of the movie actually sets up the song and should be taken as a package and not just at lyrical face value.  I honestly dont think Disney would make such a commercial mistake on a remake to cut those songs.   Again if that was the case then where is our redo of the current rides, when are they going to Pirate Redd, the little mermaid?


----------



## OSUZorba

Firebird060 said:


> If Disney was worried about those songs offending anyone I think they wouldn't have them on the Rides as Disney World, also there isnt a movie out there that Disney made during this time of Animation that doesn't offend someone.  I again understand why someone might take offense to the suggestion of just going ahead and kissing the girl, but at the same time i think the tone of the movie actually sets up the song and should be taken as a package and not just at lyrical face value.  I honestly dont think Disney would make such a commercial mistake on a remake to cut those songs.   Again if that was the case then where is our redo of the current rides, when are they going to Pirate Redd, the little mermaid?


Well I was joking. You can find someone that offended by literally everything on the internet.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Sounds a bit too sweet for me but I am sure others will love it

https://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney...ts-at-sunshine-tree-terrace-in-magic-kingdom/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

http://blogmickey.com/2019/07/calyp...n-late-2020-at-disneys-all-star-music-resort/


----------



## rteetz

https://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/putting-the-galaxys-edge-crowds-in-perspective/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> https://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/putting-the-galaxys-edge-crowds-in-perspective/


 

Good article ... I think you hit on a lot of the main points.  I really thing that there is that group that had to go to "Star Wars Land" as soon as they could and those figured out a way to go during the reservation period time.  Then for another large group that wants to go but likely can/will only go once, they are waiting for the 2nd ride to be out.  So now you are in that gap period and then combined with the AP blackouts, just a smaller pool of people.  Just hope Disney sees this as a sign that they don't need to prep for crowds at WDW when that GE opens as WDW and DLR are very different and I think crowds will still be there at WDW (even if, perhaps, a bit lighter than maybe originally though)


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Good article ... I think you hit on a lot of the main points.  I really thing that there is that group that had to go to "Star Wars Land" as soon as they could and those figured out a way to go during the reservation period time.  Then for another large group that wants to go but likely can/will only go once, they are waiting for the 2nd ride to be out.  So now you are in that gap period and then combined with the AP blackouts, just a smaller pool of people.  Just hope Disney sees this as a sign that they don't need to prep for crowds at WDW when that GE opens as WDW and DLR are very different and I think crowds will still be there at WDW (even if, perhaps, a bit lighter than maybe originally though)


Yeah exactly. And then those who are on the east coast who didn’t want to fly out to DL are waiting for WDW to open. Sort of another benefit or negative for Disney opening two of these.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Firebird060

Ehh the crowds might be there for GE at Hollywood Studios and due to the size and lack of attractions at Hollywood Studios, that park might actually feel a bit more crowded, but if you watched this weeks, crowd prediction show, they are seeing people moving the reservations to next year and availability beyond what is normally expected for this upcoming fall, so right now WDW if these figures pan out and they dont release a last minute promotion. WDW is looking like lighter crowds this fall and a poorer first quarter then Disney is used to.   Honestly although I wasn't planning to go to WDW this fall since I just got back from DLP,  if there is the right last minute deal that shows up or DVC availability , I might make the jump and do it,  not to see GE persay but more so to get the enjoyment of a less crowded park.  I felt last year it wasnt as crowded as i am used to during the 4 times I went, and this year in March it seemed extra less crowded even for a season that is supposedly less crowded on average.  

In any case I am hoping that the prediction and forecasting that Pete and the gang are seeing is true and Petes prediction of them needing to do a last minute deal to up the ante to get people through the gates becomes a reality because heck it might just be enough for me to plan another Disney trip or at least a long weekend before my wife gets to far into her Doctorates work for the semester.


----------



## rteetz

*News*
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ndisney-magicbands-available-for-2020-events/


----------



## skier_pete

I do think the delay of Rise of the Resistance is definitely having an affect on crowd sizes. If you are planning a "one time only" trip to WDW - and let's face it, that's the majority of people - and you hear the main attraction isn't open yet....I can see a lot of people putting off their trips.


----------



## ksromack

********** said:


> I do think the delay of Rise of the Resistance is definitely having an affect on crowd sizes. If you are planning a "one time only" trip to WDW - and let's face it, that's the majority of people - and you hear the main attraction isn't open yet....I can see a lot of people putting off their trips.


And IF this is open mid December then our December trip looks to be even more crowded than anticipated.


----------



## Firebird060

********** said:


> I do think the delay of Rise of the Resistance is definitely having an affect on crowd sizes. If you are planning a "one time only" trip to WDW - and let's face it, that's the majority of people - and you hear the main attraction isn't open yet....I can see a lot of people putting off their trips.



Also I can see the price point for the GE merch aka\ Lightsaber and Droids, if a family is going and is one of those families that want to experience everything the land has,  cause lets be honest, the droids and lightsabers are part of the marketable experiences for the land, if your bringing kids or you are just a big kid yourself,  that extra at minimum $300 without extra personality chips , other accessories/droids  or kiber crystals, other accessories/lightsabers  is something that people have to budget,  its not that it costs a extra ticket to get into Galaxies Edge, its that the accessories are way more expensive than say a wand at Universal for HP to have that same interactive experience.   I can see the need to plan for those extra expenditures being part of the major holding point for some people.   Also I wouldn't be surprised if we are also seeing some of the once and a while or once and a lifetime Disney people waiting now for the WDW 50th and all the rides and add ons we are starting to slowly learn about.  Honestly with the way prices are going up with APs, i would suggest to people who are planning to have a AP for the 50th year to buy a extra redeemable as soon as possible save the hundreds now if at all possible.


----------



## hertamaniac

ksromack said:


> And IF this is open mid December then our December trip looks to be even more crowded than anticipated.



I have full confidence it will open by the end of the year.  What we don't know is:

Will it have all of the design features originally designed?
Will there be substantial downtime due to technical reasons?
Perhaps Disney will rethink their strategy of opening partial lands in the future.


----------



## skier_pete

hertamaniac said:


> I have full confidence it will open by the end of the year.  What we don't know is:
> 
> Will it have all of the design features originally designed?
> Will there be substantial downtime due to technical reasons?
> Perhaps Disney will rethink their strategy of opening partial lands in the future.



I gotta think with the lack of crowds, they are now working full speed ahead to get RotR opened in BOTH parks ASAP.


----------



## hertamaniac

********** said:


> I gotta think with the lack of crowds, they are now working full speed ahead to get RotR opened in BOTH parks ASAP.



I feel they should have always been working full speed to have both attractions open when the lands do/did.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Fall discounts would be nice. Going in early October for Halloween Horror Nights at Universal and was going to finally use my 2 day WDW tickets I've had forever to see whatever part of GE is open.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

I can easily go to DLR right now by taking husband's plane ticket his company pays for instead of him coming home (we just did that for Vegas), like I mentioned when it was first announced only 1 ride out of 2 open and I'm delaying going.

Park tickets aren't cheap for Disney period (either DLR or WDW) so it's either delay and hope they open the 2nd ride by the time he is done out there and try to go then or go before knowing the 2nd ride will be open---too pricey to do both even with lodging and plane tickets paid for. Very tempting to go right now (as in before knowing the 2nd ride would be open) with low crowds though and who knows that may end up being what happens.


----------



## leiaorgana

I don’t really know if this is the appropriate place to post this but if anyone is looking for Disney Parks exclusive Rocket Raccoon Funko Pop they’ve got a ton of them in stock at the Marvel shop on Disney Springs today. I managed to get one earlier.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

http://blogmickey.com/2019/07/walls-down-at-takumi-tei-ahead-of-imminent-opening-at-epcot/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/news/2019/07/05/descendance-party-coming-disney-springs-this-month/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...-forward-under-disney-theatrical-productions/


----------



## BorderTenny

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...-forward-under-disney-theatrical-productions/



Finally, in 2017, Fox Theatrical announced a musical stage version of Working Girl, with Cyndi Lauper attached to write the score.
But no musical version of Die Hard?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

So only seen it posted by you know who but Takumi-Tei menu is out

Omakase is $130 + $75 for beverage pairing.  Apps are $10-$27.  Mains $42-$93.  Most expensive main is the Japanese Wagu tenderloin


Edit:

*NEWS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147240020165746689

And blog Mickey is eating there now:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147235877225152512


----------



## dina444444

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...staurant-now-open-in-japan-pavilion-at-epcot/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

so maybe I am tainted by NYC Steakhouse prices but I was actually expecting the prices to be higher at Takumi-Tei


just for comparison, Morimoto's in NYC charges $150 for their Omakase and the wagu there is $30/oz with 4 oz minimum, so minimum of $120/steak.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*PHOTO*

Thought this was a neat angle showing the Star Wars hotel in reference to Galaxy's Edge, and also can see start of berm around hotel (probably so people can't see the hotel and when pulling up to hotel you can't see GE show buildings


----------



## Dean Marino

TheMaxRebo said:


> So only seen it posted by you know who but Takumi-Tei menu is out
> 
> Omakase is $130 + $75 for beverage pairing.  Apps are $10-$27.  Mains $42-$93.  Most expensive main is the Japanese Wagu tenderloin
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> *NEWS*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147240020165746689
> 
> And blog Mickey is eating there now:
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147240971660419072



That's it?  I see no main menu?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Dean Marino said:


> That's it?  I see no main menu?



Sorry, rest was in separate tweets:

Here is rest of food:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147244604116348928

And drinks:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147247008819875840


----------



## ksromack

I guess I'm going to learn if I really do dislike sake or if I've just never had good sake!  

Until May, I had never had sushi before.  I tried the tuna roll at California Grill brunch and I loved it.  Since I'm allergic to shellfish that rather limits my sushi options!


----------



## Cinderumbrella

Run Disney MB

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...0-events/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q4wo0704190710190005C


----------



## rteetz

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...transportation/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q4wo0704190008A


----------



## ICTVgrad07

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...transportation/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q4wo0704190008A


I like how the one line says SOME buses will have USB ports. Not all-will be interested to see how many actually do.


----------



## rteetz

ICTVgrad07 said:


> I like how the one line says SOME buses will have USB ports. Not all-will be interested to see how many actually do.


Probably just these 6 to start. It’s likely a gradual rollout.


----------



## captshinnster

Do you guys think the Space restaurant has a chance of opening by fall since the Japan restaurant opened so quickly. I know it's a totally different beast but I'm hoping it's open by the end of September.


----------



## rteetz

captshinnster said:


> Do you guys think the Space restaurant has a chance of opening by fall since the Japan restaurant opened so quickly. I know it's a totally different beast but I'm hoping it's open by the end of September.


It’s late 2019 at the moment. September would be a surprise.


----------



## fatmanatee

captshinnster said:


> Do you guys think the Space restaurant has a chance of opening by fall since the Japan restaurant opened so quickly. I know it's a totally different beast but I'm hoping it's open by the end of September.


Space restaurant isn’t just a different beast, it’s on a completely different planet compared to the Japan restaurant.

(sorry)


----------



## captshinnster

That's what I assumed. If it's not open then that's just another reason to come back for the 50th.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

fatmanatee said:


> Space restaurant isn’t just a different beast, it’s on a completely different planet compared to the Japan restaurant.
> 
> (sorry)



One might say it's... out of this world




... I'll show myself out


----------



## rteetz

I may not be the fastest getting news out the next few days. But I will have live updates from WDW!


----------



## BorderTenny

fatmanatee said:


> Space restaurant isn’t just a different beast, it’s on a completely different planet compared to the Japan restaurant.
> 
> (sorry)


Don't you mean "orbiting a completely different planet"? Unless it actually is supposed to be orbiting Earth. I don't remember if they've specified.


----------



## jhoannam

rteetz said:


> I may not be the fastest getting news out the next few days. But I will have live updates from WDW!


Have fun!


----------



## hertamaniac

ksromack said:


> I guess I'm going to learn if I really do dislike sake or if I've just never had good sake!
> 
> Until May, I had never had sushi before.  I tried the tuna roll at California Grill brunch and I loved it.  Since I'm allergic to shellfish that rather limits my sushi options!



The video of the inside of this restaurant really shows the attention to detail (e.g. the elemental wall).  The music they are playing in the background would immediately put me into the experience.


----------



## 916chipndale

I like that they put the older style of Mickey and Minnie on the busses, rather than the newer ones. It is strange though considering the gondolas and MMRR have the new style.


----------



## bluecastle

916chipndale said:


> I like that they put the older style of Mickey and Minnie on the busses, rather than the newer ones. It is strange though considering the gondolas and MMRR have the new style.


I was surprised, but happy, to see that too. I hope they keep them this way for a long while.


----------



## The Pho

*News*

Another earthquake felt in Disneyland a few minutes ago.   Disneyland Hotel told us a 7.1.


----------



## dina444444

The Pho said:


> *News*
> 
> Another earthquake felt in Disneyland a few minutes ago.   Disneyland Hotel told us a 7.1.


It’s been downgraded to 6.9. Same place as where yesterday’s was but closer to the surface.


----------



## crvetter

dina444444 said:


> It’s been downgraded to 6.9. Same place as where yesterday’s was but closer to the surface.


The intensity, more informative measure of real world implication—magnitude means little of implications, in metro LA is likely to be low because of the region and distance. Thankfully these are taking place outside the urban areas in the desert, though the areas closer to the epicenter likely have moderate damage. 

Anyone in Southern California should go to the USGS and report if they felt it and describe that feeling. It’s valuable information for the USGS, also they will have graphics of the data collected later, not sure why they have it down right now. This is how they are able to determine intensity and estimate it for future events immediately after they occur.

https://earthquake.usgs.gov/data/dyfi/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

916chipndale said:


> I like that they put the older style of Mickey and Minnie on the busses, rather than the newer ones. It is strange though considering the gondolas and MMRR have the new style.



I think the gonodolas will have both styles of Mickey - which, in some ways, is even odder


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think the gonodolas will have both styles of Mickey - which, in some ways, is even odder
> View attachment 414678


I don’t believe we have seen that style yet if it’s still happening


----------



## rteetz

NBA Experience update


----------



## rteetz

Saratoga refurb


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am really sad about the Fountain of Nations closing ... but surprised at the level of outrage and sadness I am seeing about this on social media


A hangnail could prompt high levels of outrage and sadness on social media.  



rteetz said:


> Run down of all the coming changes
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/07/list-...d-dates-announced-for-epcot-overhaul-project/


Must admit, that I am REALLY looking forward to all of these changes!!  I say about time!!  The ONLY thing that I'm not affirmatively HAPPY to see go is the fountain.  But I'll live. 




rteetz said:


> *News*
> “UP! A Great Bird Adventure” Show to Receive Updates at Disney's Animal Kingdom


Huh.  Did they decide to ADD ACTUAL BIRDS to the BIRD show??

That thing is a train wreck.  I hope it's a MASSIVE overhaul.


----------



## crvetter

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Did they decide to ADD ACTUAL BIRDS to the BIRD show??


There aren’t birds, been birds post UP overlay, which is very minimal from when I experienced, a lot of the same birds and tricks as before from what I recall. Honestly I’m surprised it’s going down for a refurb so soon, but such a short one probably means little change.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

crvetter said:


> There aren’t birds, been birds post UP overlay, which is very minimal from when I experienced, a lot of the same birds and tricks as before from what I recall. Honestly I’m surprised it’s going down for a refurb so soon, but such a short one probably means little change.


The actual birds in the show were reduced a good deal when they introduced this UP! version -- they should go back to the original IMO.


----------



## crvetter

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> The actual birds in the show were reduced a good deal when they introduced this UP! version -- they should go back to the original IMO.


I thought it was similar trade few audience participation tricks, though been a while since I saw Flights of Wonder. My biggest complaint though has been pre-recorded dialogue has led to a confusing show because there is no improv when the animals well are animals and don’t listen.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

crvetter said:


> I thought it was similar trade few audience participation tricks, though been a while since I saw Flights of Wonder. My biggest complaint though has been pre-recorded dialogue has led to a confusing show because there is no improv when the animals well are animals and don’t listen.


Nope.  I'm quite certain that actual bird interaction / featuring in the show was very noticeably reduced. We did Flights of Wonder multiple times every trip -- my son especially loves birds and knew the show inside out.


----------



## soniam

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Nope.  I'm quite certain that actual bird interaction / featuring in the show was very noticeably reduced. We did Flights of Wonder multiple times every trip -- my son especially loves birds and knew the show inside out.



I am glad we haven't wasted time seeing it yet. We somehow keep forgetting about it. We did FOW almost every trip and loved it. I think the UP show would be so disappointing for us.


----------



## disneygirlsng

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Nope.  I'm quite certain that actual bird interaction / featuring in the show was very noticeably reduced. We did Flights of Wonder multiple times every trip -- my son especially loves birds and knew the show inside out.


I know the original version of UP had a good bit less, but when they updated it they added some more (though still a little less than FOW). While I do prefer FOW, I still enjoy the Up show. Though I do hope this 3rd version is still an improvement!


----------



## DisLiss

916chipndale said:


> I like that they put the older style of Mickey and Minnie on the busses, rather than the newer ones. It is strange though considering the gondolas and MMRR have the new style.





bluecastle said:


> I was surprised, but happy, to see that too. I hope they keep them this way for a long while.



I hope they keep using both.  Why not??  They still have Steamboat Willie merchandise where Mickey's B&W, so why not just keep several styles of Mickey/Minnie out in the parks?  Makes more people happy and increases their merchandise options.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DisLiss said:


> I hope they keep using both.  Why not??  They still have Steamboat Willie merchandise where Mickey's B&W, so why not just keep several styles of Mickey/Minnie out in the parks?  Makes more people happy and *increases their merchandise options*.



Bob Chapek: "I approve this message"


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*REVIEW*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147569689607966721


----------



## Fantasia79

Intrigued by Takum-Tai.  Clearly a high end restaurant, looks very high quality too!


----------



## hertamaniac

Fantasia79 said:


> Intrigued by Takum-Tai.  Clearly a high end restaurant, looks very high quality too!



Read a review earlier today that talked about a $130 meal without the alchoholic drink pairings.  It seems to be on the higher end of WDW signatures, but heard the experience is awesome.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hertamaniac said:


> Read a review earlier today that talked about a $130 meal without the alchoholic drink pairings.  It seems to be on the higher end of WDW signatures, but heard the experience is awesome.



Yeah, that is their Omakase chef selected 7 course meal.  Another $75 for the drink pairings.  Most expensive entree is the A5 Wagu that is $93

BUT to put in context, Morimoto's in NYC charges $150 for their Omakase and the A5 Wagu starts at $120 so it is just an expensive type of dining ... Honestly I was expecting higher prices


----------



## hertamaniac

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, that is their Omakase chef selected 7 course meal.  Another $75 for the drink pairings.  Most expensive entree is the A5 Wagu that is $93
> 
> BUT to put in context, Morimoto's in NYC charges $150 for their Omakase and the A5 Wagu starts at $120 so it is just an expensive type of dining ... Honestly I was expecting higher prices



That's a really good and fair comparison for someone, me, who used to live within minutes of the GW or the Lincoln Tunnel; this ignores when my friends and I would start our endeavors at Tonic's in Time Square.  My wife (at that time) and I, many years ago, opted for the chef's table (also 7 course), with pairings, at MGM Grand in Las Vegas via Emeril.  I still recall the bill came in well north of $300 (mind you this is NOT adjusted for a decade or so of inflation), but was one of the most memorable experiences in my life.  I have no regrets in dropping that money as, you probably can tell, I still boast about it many years later.  So, your comment regarding higher prices is well justified.

Separately, I place more value in the family experience(s) than trying to quantify the money spent.

For example, next Sunday, I shifted my reservation at Grand Floridian Cafe', to have a later ADR at California Grill to see if, or how, it compares (I am going to treat my elderly mother to a birthday "treat").


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147577807536570369


----------



## preemiemama

rteetz said:


> Saratoga refurb
> 
> View attachment 414767View attachment 414768


Congress Park, right @rteetz?  We arrive Tuesday and hope to be in the Paddock area...


----------



## rteetz

preemiemama said:


> Congress Park, right @rteetz?  We arrive Tuesday and hope to be in the Paddock area...


Correct. I am currently in Paddock building 6 closest to Congress Park and Disney Springs.


----------



## preemiemama

rteetz said:


> Correct. I am currently in Paddock building 6 closest to Congress Park and Disney Springs.


Thanks!  Hoping to be near the pool, but maybe we'll run in to you at some point?


----------



## rteetz

preemiemama said:


> Thanks!  Hoping to be near the pool, but maybe we'll run in to you at some point?


I leave Wednesday so there is a chance.


----------



## MissGina5

My boyfriend is in DL currently and mentioned that at Mission breakout they’re using a screen instead of the Rocket animatronic, is this normal if he is being refurbed?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147668168984420352


----------



## Mattimation

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147668168984420352



Disney is really not having it with the fandom lately, between the parks blog debunking multiple rumors and now this message from Freeform. I am glad to see the company coming out to bat for Halle - I’m sure they all knew what the response would be, but the extremity of it has truly been disturbing.


----------



## Helvetica

I think people need to rewatch the original film... True love conquers all, even racism.


----------



## AcusTwinhammer

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> The actual birds in the show were reduced a good deal when they introduced this UP! version -- they should go back to the original IMO.



I don't think that's possible. For a long time the Texas State Fair had a bird show, until it ended several years back because the company that ran it said they had conflicting commitments that prevented them from returning.

When I saw FOW, I recognized the bird handlers, the birds themselves, and most of the jokes/bits--all identical to the State Fair shows, so it appears that Disney probably just hired the company to exclusive contracts (or at least ones that prevented them from doing State Fairs).

This year, the Texas State Fair has announced that the bird show is returning, so it seems likely they are no longer working for Disney.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

rteetz said:


> Saratoga refurb
> 
> View attachment 414767View attachment 414768



What section is this? I heard they were starting in Congress Park and wondering if that’s true.

ETA: Nevermind! Didn’t see someone had already asked this


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147668168984420352




If I'm honest, I actually don't love this response.

I think it's poorly written, bordering on immature and now Disney is just stuck in the muck with all the other morons.
The topic should be addressed by them as the outcry is ridiculous, but not as a "clap back" that seems like it was written by a 16 year old. Although it's FreeForm, so that may be the demographic they are targeting?

I feel like they really had a chance to make a meaningful, powerful statement in response to the hatred being spewed and didn't do it. But it is better than staying silent.

Social Media can be good for some things, but it can also suck the humanity, grace and civility out of everyone.

I'm looking forward to the movie though! Little Mermaid is one of my favorites. Although an original, non remake would have been better.


----------



## GrandAdmiralStrife

https://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/disney-channel-star-cameron-boyce-dies-20/story?id=64174031


----------



## rteetz

From last night


----------



## crazy4wdw

*Disney Channel star Cameron Boyce dies at age 20
https://www.cnn.com/2019/07/07/entertainment/disney-channel-star-cameron-boyce-dies/index.html*


----------



## hertamaniac

Mulan trailer coming at halftime for the Woman's World Cup.  I didn't even know they were making a new movie.


----------



## rteetz

hertamaniac said:


> Mulan trailer coming at halftime for the Woman's World Cup.  I didn't even know they were making a new movie.


Yep it’s not a musical and it doesn’t have Mushu.


----------



## disneygirlsng

rteetz said:


> Yep it’s not a musical and it *doesn’t have Mushu*.


Well then, that ruins that... haha, jk.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147872380150276098


----------



## Douglas Dubh

I took a photo of the work at Epcot’s IG the other day. This is looking over the hedges near the Friendship boat dock.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147891696396640257


----------



## Anthony Vito

rteetz said:


> From last night
> 
> View attachment 414999View attachment 415000


What is that?


----------



## rteetz

Anthony Vito said:


> What is that?


The new Epcot entrance


----------



## scrappinginontario

hertamaniac said:


> Mulan trailer coming at halftime for the Woman's World Cup.  I didn't even know they were making a new movie.


We’re excited for this one to be released next March!!


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147898548156940288


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Just saw the Mulan trailer! Looks very action-packed, cautiously optimistic.


----------



## fabgurrl

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147898548156940288


Looks excellent!!!


----------



## saskdw

crazy4wdw said:


> *Disney Channel star Cameron Boyce dies at age 20
> https://www.cnn.com/2019/07/07/entertainment/disney-channel-star-cameron-boyce-dies/index.html*



Absolutely horrible news.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/07/first-floor-of-disneys-beach-club.html


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147898548156940288


I just hope they keep her charming qualities where shes clumsy and isn't sure that she is good at anything. That's the part of the story I think that resonates with people most.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


>



I finally caught up with this thread, was behind 40 pages. Anyway, the monosuar scene is a great way to incorporate screens into the ride. On video it looks good and seems to feel realistic with the added water effects. The rest of the ride looks cool but during the predator cove area, there needs to be more.


----------



## BigRed98

MissGina5 said:


> My boyfriend is in DL currently and mentioned that at Mission breakout they’re using a screen instead of the Rocket animatronic, is this normal if he is being refurbed?



The Preshow room to the left doesn’t have the Rocket AA, only the room to the right does. When I was there in July 2018 I never got to see the Rocket AA because they always put me in the other preshow room.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MissGina5 said:


> I just hope they keep her charming qualities where shes clumsy and isn't sure that she is good at anything. That's the part of the story I think that resonates with people most.



Well, in the trailer she seems to be a bit of super skilled fighter ... So unless the film covers many years I think it would come off silly if she gets from clumsy to what you see in the trailer in like 3 days 

But guess we shall see - I do agree that part of the story of the animated film was her being willing to go off even though she wasn't really prepared/ready/etc - but maybe they are going a different route ... more the, "she was super qualified but only not allowed due to being female"


----------



## rteetz

Not much movement here for club 33


----------



## hertamaniac

BigRed98 said:


> I finally caught up with this thread, was behind 40 pages. Anyway, the monosuar scene is a great way to incorporate screens into the ride. On video it looks good and seems to feel realistic with the added water effects. The rest of the ride looks cool but during the predator cove area, there needs to be more.



I am a perfectionist.

And although I 100% agree with your post, it's the scene where it causes the window to crack that I wish the engineers could have found a way to have the water spout from that crack/virtual-opening.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148056802057056258


----------



## unbanshee

*NEWS*

First Look Inside Gran Destino Tower at Disney’s Coronado Springs Resort (Lounges, Lobby, Rooms, Interactive TV, and More!)

http://blogmickey.com/2019/07/first...ino-tower-at-disneys-coronado-springs-resort/


----------



## Farro

unbanshee said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> First Look Inside Gran Destino Tower at Disney’s Coronado Springs Resort (Lounges, Lobby, Rooms, Interactive TV, and More!)
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/07/first...ino-tower-at-disneys-coronado-springs-resort/



So awesome!!! I'm so happy we booked a water view here next May!


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148212571486318593


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Stranger Things HHN poster (based on this image looks like focused on Season 2)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148215534921625600


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Good start for Spiderman: Far From Home - up to $580m globally already.  Domestically, through the first six days, the movie has a fantastic $185.6 million, well above the $150 million tally most predicted.

https://variety.com/2019/film/news/...PPRgZHvw8XfhuhMwU6QZGuvlzEWWn3KFxRo_yo3gRqBuM


----------



## ksromack

TheMaxRebo said:


> Stranger Things HHN poster (based on this image looks like focused on Season 2)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148215534921625600


Oh, I dunno.....I just binged season 3. 
Actually, you are right.....Ell's hair is different in Season 3.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ksromack said:


> Oh, I dunno.....I just binged season 3.
> Actually, you are right.....Ell's hair is different in Season 3.



plus her "goth" cloths vs the, um, more 80s style in season 3 (which I also binged over the weekend and greatly enjoyed - especially the last episode)


----------



## jade1

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Good start for Spiderman: Far From Home - up to $580m globally already.  Domestically, through the first six days, the movie has a fantastic $185.6 million, well above the $150 million tally most predicted.
> 
> https://variety.com/2019/film/news/...PPRgZHvw8XfhuhMwU6QZGuvlzEWWn3KFxRo_yo3gRqBuM



5 Avengers hits in a year and a half, interesting how good story telling avoids "burn out" and "fatigue".


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> From last night
> 
> View attachment 414999View attachment 415000



Appreciate the live pic updates.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148236627388633088


----------



## BigRed98

TheMaxRebo said:


> Stranger Things HHN poster (based on this image looks like focused on Season 2)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148215534921625600



I remember them saying it’s going to feature both seasons 2 and 3 but after seeing this picture I wonder if there still doing that or if season 3 is just going to get a small scene.



TheMaxRebo said:


> plus her "goth" cloths vs the, um, more 80s style in season 3 (which I also binged over the weekend and greatly enjoyed - especially the last episode)



I’ve only watched the first 3 episodes and I think it’s just ok. Some things I like and some things not so much. Without spoilers does the show pick up?


----------



## YesterDark

Re: Ariel

Showed my daughter, who looooves the Little Mermaid, a picture of the new actress and she thought she was beautiful. Kids will love the new movie and grownups need to get over themselves.

Edit: My daughter is 6.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BigRed98 said:


> I remember them saying it’s going to feature both seasons 2 and 3 but after seeing this picture I wonder if there still doing that or if season 3 is just going to get a small scene.
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve only watched the first 3 episodes and I think it’s just ok. Some things I like and some things not so much. Without spoilers does the show pick up?



I just commented on a bloggers post about this and they responded saying it will cover Seasons 2 and 3, but given that they are months apart from each other, unless there is like a "the next summer" break in there, maybe more just a few elements from Season 3 but more focused on season 2?

I do feel season 3 definitely pickes up - starts with 4 and then 5 and then the last 3 are really action packed.  The last episode is really great (though note it is a little longer than a standard episode, about 1:20, and also there is a mid credits scene so don't shut it off when the ending credits start)


----------



## evlaina

BigRed98 said:


> I’ve only watched the first 3 episodes and I think it’s just ok. Some things I like and some things not so much. Without spoilers does the show pick up?



We finished it last night. It was my favorite season. No spoilers, I liked it because I thought it was the funniest season, not the scariest.


----------



## rteetz

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...perience-store-now-open-at-disney-springs.htm


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Note: Media touring Grand Destino Tower today.

Here is one video from the DIS


----------



## dm1996

rteetz said:


> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...perience-store-now-open-at-disney-springs.htm


This looks like it’s going to be a huge flop. Nobody seems excited about it or is even talking about it. Unless I’m just really missing the boat here, I give it 2 years tops.


----------



## jknezek

dm1996 said:


> This looks like it’s going to be a huge flop. Nobody seems excited about it or is even talking about it. Unless I’m just really missing the boat here, I give it 2 years tops.


I think it's too early to tell. But I do think it's telling the NFL Experience in Times Square bombed as well and closed in 10 months. And regardless of how popular the NBA is getting, it's nowhere near the NFL. Disney is going to have to work hard to make this a going concern. I'm not a huge NBA guy, so I'm not the audience, but this never struck me as a good idea.


----------



## SG131

The site that must not be named is saying skyliner stations will open August 28th to HS and the Epcot line will open at a later date.  I was hoping for a mid-August opening......  Hopefully this is another case of inaccurate rumors.


----------



## Firebird060

TheMaxRebo said:


> Note: Media touring Grand Destino Tower today.
> 
> Here is one video from the DIS




Not a bad room, kinda what I would expect at a resort like Swan and Dolphin,  the question is are the beds as comfy as the Swalphins.


----------



## Brett Wyman

SG131 said:


> The site that must not be named is saying skyliner stations will open August 28th to HS and the Epcot line will open at a later date.  I was hoping for a mid-August opening......  Hopefully this is another case of inaccurate rumors.



Looking at the international gateway construction I can surely see why it wouldn't be ready by 8-28. They must have diverted workers elsewhere as the work there seem to have really stalled out.


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> I think it's too early to tell. But I do think it's telling the NFL Experience in Times Square bombed as well and closed in 10 months. And regardless of how popular the NBA is getting, it's nowhere near the NFL. Disney is going to have to work hard to make this a going concern. I'm not a huge NBA guy, so I'm not the audience, but this never struck me as a good idea.


This is only the store so far. The custom magicbands and such is interesting. Don’t forget the big TV relationship Disney and the NBA have.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Firebird060 said:


> Not a bad room, kinda what I would expect at a resort like Swan and Dolphin,  the question is are the beds as comfy as the Swalphins.



I must say the lobby and other public areas look pretty stunning.  Looks way fancier than even the Grand Floridian


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148194516089933824


----------



## rteetz

Country Bears are still popular. Just left a packed theater.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Brett Wyman said:


> Looking at the international gateway construction I can surely see why it wouldn't be ready by 8-28. They must have diverted workers elsewhere as the work there seem to have really stalled out.



well, that rumor implied that Aug 28th is only for the POP/AoA to CBR and CBR to DHS lines, the EPCOT line would open later


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I must say the lobby and other public areas look pretty stunning.  Looks way fancier than even the Grand Floridian
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148194516089933824


Heading there tomorrow for Toledo!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Heading there tomorrow for Toledo!



very interested to hear your take ... it looks really nice, but also looks like something you'd find in Vegas or something like that - not WDW.  So wondering if it still has that "WDW" feeling, even if like elevated/bedazzled


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> very interested to hear your take ... it looks really nice, but also looks like something you'd find in Vegas or something like that - not WDW.  So wondering if it still has that "WDW" feeling, even if like elevated/bedazzled



Hmm, I disagree.

 Especially with the Walt/Salvador Dali connection -I think this is Catalon/Gaudi inspired but with Disney whimsy mixed in.

I am beyond thrilled with how this turned out and I can't believe the price we are paying - half the price of a deluxe.


----------



## hertamaniac

Just watched the official trailer released this AM for "Maleficent: Mistress of Evil”.  Heavy, heavy CGI and not sure if it will be a successful sequel.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> very interested to hear your take ... it looks really nice, but also looks like something you'd find in Vegas or something like that - not WDW.  So wondering if it still has that "WDW" feeling, even if like elevated/bedazzled


Definitely get that. I sort of feel that was a bit with the Swolphin. But then we have to remember who this is for. Conventioners are the big ticket here.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

jknezek said:


> I think it's too early to tell. But I do think it's telling the NFL Experience in Times Square bombed as well and closed in 10 months. And regardless of how popular the NBA is getting, it's nowhere near the NFL. Disney is going to have to work hard to make this a going concern. I'm not a huge NBA guy, so I'm not the audience, but this never struck me as a good idea.


I think audience and location make for a big deal which I know we've touched on before. 

The College Basketball Experience thrives here (and has been open for nearly 12 years).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> Hmm, I disagree.
> 
> Especially with the Walt/Salvador Dali connection -I think this is Catalon/Gaudi inspired but with Disney whimsy mixed in.
> 
> I am beyond thrilled with how this turned out and I can't believe the price we are paying - half the price of a deluxe.



well, different strokes I guess .... and given that 95% of the time we stay off property, I don't think Disney cares about my opinion 

I do agree with regards to the price point compared to what Disney is charging for Deluxe's - this looks "deluxe" (more than some of the Deluxes) but at a lower price point (still more than I would pay)


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, different strokes I guess .... and given that 95% of the time we stay off property, I don't think Disney cares about my opinion
> 
> I do agree with regards to the price point compared to what Disney is charging for Deluxe's - this looks "deluxe" (more than some of the Deluxes) but at a lower price point (still more than I would pay)



We are paying $319 a night for a water view, standard is $288.

I must be used to high hotel prices when we travel because when looking at pics of the hotel, I feel like we are getting a steal!   Just the lobby alone is worth it to us, plus I never knew how lovely the grounds of Coronado Springs are. Was watching videos and I think it rivals Polynesian for foliage and peacefulness.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> very interested to hear your take ... it looks really nice, but also looks like something you'd find in Vegas or something like that - not WDW.  So wondering if it still has that "WDW" feeling, even if like elevated/bedazzled


When you touched on Vegas thing it reminds me of how the style of places have changed. In Vegas you won't get themed buildings anymore (Excalibur, Luxor, New York New York, MGM style) and the insides are less in your face about it. But before that Vegas had a different style for their buildings. 

I know though that in terms of Disney it is rubbing people the wrong way that they feel there's way too little Disney-feel and by that I mean the older style of design and I actually get that. On the other hand for some the theming is just too much in your face in terms of existing buildings. But when I do look at the room picture I do feel like maybe a bit more could be done but that's just me.


----------



## hertamaniac

Farro said:


> We are paying $319 a night for a water view, standard is $288.
> 
> I must be used to high hotel prices when we travel because when looking at pics of the hotel, I feel like we are getting a steal!   Just the lobby alone is worth it to us, plus I never knew how lovely the grounds of Coronado Springs are. Was watching videos and I think it rivals Polynesian for foliage and peacefulness.



We are staying in a cabin at FW this weekend, but am hoping there is bus transporation from MK to this resort.  I'm very eager to see it in person.


----------



## Farro

hertamaniac said:


> We are staying in a cabin at FW this weekend, but am hoping there is bus transporation from MK to this resort.  I'm very eager to see it in person.



Just take the Coronado Springs bus from MK - the Tower (should be) the first drop off!

***edit! You will be last dropped off too, sorry!


----------



## danikoski

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Good start for Spiderman: Far From Home - up to $580m globally already.  Domestically, through the first six days, the movie has a fantastic $185.6 million, well above the $150 million tally most predicted.
> 
> https://variety.com/2019/film/news/...PPRgZHvw8XfhuhMwU6QZGuvlzEWWn3KFxRo_yo3gRqBuM



It's good. We really enjoyed it. Some of it was predictable, but some not, but it does a good job of dealing with the aftermath of Endgame.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> We are paying $319 a night for a water view, standard is $288.
> 
> I must be used to high hotel prices when we travel because when looking at pics of the hotel, I feel like we are getting a steal!   Just the lobby alone is worth it to us, plus I never knew how lovely the grounds of Coronado Springs are. Was watching videos and I think it rivals Polynesian for foliage and peacefulness.



yeah, that is way more than I like to pay.  We are splurging for 2 nights at AKL our next trip, only b/c we got it for like $250/night, rest is at POP.  We generally stay off site in a 2 or 3 bedroom condo for ~$150/night (an have up to 9 people there at that price).

But compared to the rack rate for some of the Deluxe's this looks like a "steal" in relative terms as far as how nice it looks for the price


----------



## hertamaniac

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> When you touched on Vegas thing it reminds me of how the style of places have changed. In Vegas you won't get themed buildings anymore (Excalibur, Luxor, New York New York, MGM style) and the insides are less in your face about it. But before that Vegas had a different style for their buildings.



I agree.  Our last stay was at Golden Nugget in the Rush Tower and it was themed (but not sure what).  We've stayed at Bellagio, Caesar's Palace, Stardust, Orleans, Flamingo, TI (it was Treasure Island) and Luxor (in the pyramid).  It seemed the more recent our stays the more they have "neutralized" the lobbies and rooms.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> When you touched on Vegas thing it reminds me of how the style of places have changed. In Vegas you won't get themed buildings anymore (Excalibur, Luxor, New York New York, MGM style) and the insides are less in your face about it. But before that Vegas had a different style for their buildings.
> 
> I know though that in terms of Disney it is rubbing people the wrong way that they feel there's way too little Disney-feel and by that I mean the older style of design and I actually get that. On the other hand for some the theming is just too much in your face in terms of existing buildings. But when I do look at the room picture I do feel like maybe a bit more could be done but that's just me.



maybe Vegas is the wrong comparison, but it seems way more glitzy and "bedazzled" than other WDW resorts.  And I don't mean it like it is a bad thing, but what I love about the best of the WDW resorts is that they transport you to another location and feel like "not just another hotel that could be located anywhere"


----------



## danikoski

Firebird060 said:


> Not a bad room, kinda what I would expect at a resort like Swan and Dolphin,  the question is are the beds as comfy as the Swalphins.



It appears there are hidden Mickey's in the wall paper/treatment by the coffee pot. Beds look comfy... hopefully. If I was doing a solo trip, I'd definitely try it out. Not sure with the kids...I really like having a balcony with the kids.


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> maybe Vegas is the wrong comparison, but it seems way more glitzy and "bedazzled" than other WDW resorts.  And I don't mean it like it is a bad thing, but what I love about the best of the WDW resorts is that they transport you to another location and feel like "not just another hotel that could be located anywhere"



I can see that, but I also think it does have that "transportive" feel - Barcelona! 

It won't take the place of our favorite (at least I don't think) - Yacht/Beach - but it sure is a great alternative.

It feels like Disney built an "adult' hotel.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

danikoski said:


> It appears there are hidden Mickey's in the wall paper/treatment by the coffee pot. Beds look comfy... hopefully. If I was doing a solo trip, I'd definitely try it out. Not sure with the kids...I really like having a balcony with the kids.



saw this shared that is some art in a public space ... love that they do appear to have some Disney touches/references in it:


----------



## Frank4202

rteetz said:


> Country Bears are still popular. Just left a packed theater.



Country bears are only popular with Disney fans. Air conditioning in July is popular with everyone.


----------



## writerguyfl

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I know though that in terms of Disney it is rubbing people the wrong way that they feel there's way too little Disney-feel and by that I mean the older style of design and I actually get that. On the other hand for some the theming is just too much in your face in terms of existing buildings. But when I do look at the room picture I do feel like maybe a bit more could be done but that's just me.



As *rteetz* notes, this expansion was built primarily to drive business to the Convention Center at Disney's Coronado Springs Resort.  As such, they have to appeal to business people that might balk at a in-your-face design that screams Mouse.

Complete speculation, but I bet the team that designed this tower would be pleased by *TheMaxRebo*'s comment that it reminds him of a Las Vegas property.  Many professional meeting planners view Las Vegas as one of the top locations for large events/conventions.

This new tower should do wonders for Disney's convention business.  Lots of people dislike exterior entry guest rooms.  Back when I worked at the Disney Reservations Center, whenever I described the moderate resorts as having exterior entry, the most common response was: You mean like a motel?  Having interior corridors to guest rooms and inside hallways to the Convention Center is a massive upgrade.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> I can see that, but I also think it does have that "transportive" feel - Barcelona!
> 
> It won't take the place of our favorite (at least I don't think) - Yacht/Beach - but it sure is a great alternative.
> 
> It feels like Disney built an "adult' hotel.



maybe I don't have the Barcelona reference to get that "transporative" feel from it

and agree about more of an adult hotel (which I guess makes sense given the presence of conventioners).  And hope I don't come off too negative - more "wonderings" than anything.  I am glad to see some Disney touches though between some artwork and hidden Mickeys and stuff ... could be the perfect combination of a more "adult" hotel while still be definitely Disney and not just something that could be anywhere


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> maybe I don't have the Barcelona reference to get that "transporative" feel from it
> 
> and agree about more of an adult hotel (which I guess makes sense given the presence of conventioners).  And hope I don't come off too negative - more "wonderings" than anything.  I am glad to see some Disney touches though between some artwork and hidden Mickeys and stuff ... could be the perfect combination of a more "adult" hotel while still be definitely Disney and not just something that could be anywhere



Not negative at all!

I'm just really excited, we booked it site unseen and now to see it, it just looks so amazing!!!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

writerguyfl said:


> As *rteetz* notes, this expansion was built primarily to drive business to the Convention Center at Disney's Coronado Springs Resort.  As such, they have to appeal to business people that might balk at a in-your-face design that screams Mouse.
> 
> Complete speculation, but I bet the team that designed this tower would be pleased by *TheMaxRebo*'s comment that it reminds him of a Las Vegas property.  Many professional meeting planners view Las Vegas as one of the top locations for large events/conventions.
> 
> This new tower should do wonders for Disney's convention business.  Lots of people dislike exterior entry guest rooms.  Back when I worked at the Disney Reservations Center, whenever I described the moderate resorts as having exterior entry, the most common response was: You mean like a motel?  Having interior corridors to guest rooms and inside hallways to the Convention Center is a massive upgrade.


You don't gotta tell me lol  I get it just explaining/expanding on PP's comments. I totally understand who the target audience is; the style is also the predominate style these days (which I was discussing in my Vegas comment)


----------



## DisLiss

The very first thought I had when I saw the photo of the lobby was "cruise ship".  It reminds me of a cruise ship.  I like it.  I think both inside & out it turned out looking more pleasing (to me) than I expected it to from earlier on in its construction.  I really didn't get the front of the building until it was complete, and then I liked it.


----------



## Moliphino

Farro said:


> Just take the Coronado Springs bus from MK - the Tower (should be) the first drop off!



Only if the change the bus order when the tower opens. On a MK bus the usual first stop is Casitas and the lobby is last, not sure if they'll be changing that when the tower opens.


----------



## rteetz

Frank4202 said:


> Country bears are only popular with Disney fans. Air conditioning in July is popular with everyone.


Crowd loved it.


----------



## rteetz

New Pepperoni Spring rolls at MK were pretty good!


----------



## Farro

Moliphino said:


> Only if the change the bus order when the tower opens. On a MK bus the usual first stop is Casitas and the lobby is last, not sure if they'll be changing that when the tower opens.



Thanks for the correction!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*PHOTOS*

The Lounge looks pretty darn nice and I see two sets of beer taps, and zooming in at least a few of them appear to be non-macro brews!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148269735987073024


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> *PHOTOS*
> 
> The Lounge looks pretty darn nice and I see two sets of beer taps, and zooming in at least a few of them appear to be non-macro brews!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148269735987073024




The really outdid themselves with the lounges and the restaurant looks almost dreamlike!


----------



## fatmanatee

rteetz said:


> New Pepperoni Spring rolls at MK were pretty good!


Ooh I'm intrigued by this.


----------



## hertamaniac

Christina Aguilera is now going to be a Disney Legend? Wow.


----------



## dina444444

hertamaniac said:


> Christina Aguilera is now going to be a Disney Legend? Wow.


She was a Mouseketeer in the 90s.


----------



## hertamaniac

dina444444 said:


> She was a Mouseketeer in the 90s.



I thought she also sang Reflection in Mulan.  Interesting timing for this announcement.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148278201183084546


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

hertamaniac said:


> I thought she also sang Reflection in Mulan.  Interesting timing for this announcement.


No. That was Lea Salonga. The only singer to sing for 2 Disney Princesses I believe (Princess Jasmine).

I stand corrected. She sang the Pop version of “reflection” during the end credits, but Lea Salonga still did the movie version.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> No. That was Lea Salonga. The only singer to sing for 2 Disney Princesses I believe (Princess Jasmine).


Christina did do a version of Reflection.


----------



## crvetter

rteetz said:


> Christina did do a version of Reflection.


Yep with a music video and everything. It is on the soundtrack to Mulan also and was used pretty heavily to promote the movie. I believe technically it is her first single.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Christina did do a version of Reflection.


I saw that now. I don’t think the end credit song deserves to be mentioned but the other things I can see why she is being inducted I guess.


----------



## SaraJR

dm1996 said:


> This looks like it’s going to be a huge flop. Nobody seems excited about it or is even talking about it. Unless I’m just really missing the boat here, I give it 2 years tops.


I can't see it doing well long term but my fiance is super excited


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148285973501042688


----------



## OSUZorba

I just saw this come up on my Google News field. The article is obviously biased and has nothing new to us in it, but I thought it was interesting to see a non-Disney bubble take on SW:GE.

https://cosmicbook.news/disney-star-wars-backlash-galaxys-edge


----------



## Farro

This video just made me giddy!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148285973501042688



"I'm Trash ... Now literally!"


----------



## evlaina

OSUZorba said:


> I just saw this come up on my Google News field. The article is obviously biased and has nothing new to us in it, but I thought it was interesting to see a non-Disney bubble take on SW:GE.
> 
> https://cosmicbook.news/disney-star-wars-backlash-galaxys-edge


The author needs to take a chill pill, as do many of the commentors. Who gets so riled up about a theme park? And relishes in it "tanking."


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

SG131 said:


> The site that must not be named is saying skyliner stations will open August 28th to HS and the Epcot line will open at a later date.  I was hoping for a mid-August opening......  Hopefully this is another case of inaccurate rumors.





TheMaxRebo said:


> well, that rumor implied that Aug 28th is only for the POP/AoA to CBR and CBR to DHS lines, the EPCOT line would open later


Seems crazy to me that they're not managing to open this sooner... you'd think they'd want days of steady operation before SWGE opening...



Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I know though that in terms of Disney it is rubbing people the wrong way that they feel there's way too little Disney-feel and by that I mean the older style of design and I actually get that.


I think you're right -- it's rubbing _some_ people the wrong way... some of the _same_ people voice this over and over on boards.  I suspect there are a great many who don't care one bit -- particularly if they are convention-goers or the like.  Disney seems to know how to keep hotel rooms pretty booked, so I'm betting they know what they're doing here.


----------



## andyw715

evlaina said:


> The author needs to take a chill pill, as do many of the commentors. Who gets so riled up about a theme park? And relishes in it "tanking."


 Human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together, mass hysteria!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

evlaina said:


> The author needs to take a chill pill, as do many of the commentors. Who gets so riled up about a theme park? And relishes in it "tanking."


Agreed. Strikes me as a shallow article by someone who wanted it to fail.  Not that I have a lot of faith in most news sources these days, but I'm not super concerned about what "Cosmic Book News" says... unless I'm missing something here...


----------



## andyw715

'Merica!

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/9460551/disneyland-fight-california-parents-kids/


----------



## Farro

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Seems crazy to me that they're not managing to open this sooner... you'd think they'd want days of steady operation before SWGE opening...
> 
> 
> I think you're right -- it's rubbing _some_ people the wrong way... some of the _same_ people voice this over and over on boards.  I suspect there are a great many who don't care one bit -- particularly if they are convention-goers or the like.  Disney seems to know how to keep hotel rooms pretty booked, so I'm betting they know what they're doing here.



If people really look at the reviews and videos, there's nods to Disney all over this hotel. Hidden Mickey's on the hallways and even little Mickey heads on the barn door to the bathroom!


----------



## Farro

andyw715 said:


> 'Merica!
> 
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/9460551/disneyland-fight-california-parents-kids/



oh my god. That was horrifying. Did they arrest the maniac in the red shirt? I would have been throwing strollers at him just to get him off of her.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I think you're right -- it's rubbing _some_ people the wrong way... some of the _same_ people voice this over and over on boards. I suspect there are a great many who don't care one bit -- particularly if they are convention-goers or the like. Disney seems to know how to keep hotel rooms pretty booked, so I'm betting they know what they're doing here.


Yeah I doubt most people care though I was careful in saying some


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

I'd be careful with posting things about the fight in DL. The thread that was about that was completely deleted though I don't know why.


----------



## andyw715

ahh well, if it gets removed; so be it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*PHOTOS*

Notice you can see Galaxy's Edge and the Tower of Terror int he 3rd photo


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148271936851632129

and then some of the food - looks rather nice and can see it being a bit hit with conventioners and the like


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148291658531762177


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> *PHOTOS*
> 
> Notice you can see Galaxy's Edge and the Tower of Terror int he 3rd photo
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148271936851632129
> 
> and then some of the food - looks rather nice and can see it being a bit hit with conventioners and the like
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148291658531762177


I think I was originally wondering how the outside decor was going to impact things but in that picture you're pointing out it's not bad at all and would be a nice view (if nothing else for the trees and a hint of the parks) if you were sat there.


----------



## saskdw

Farro said:


> Just take the Coronado Springs bus from MK - the Tower (should be) the first drop off!



Actually the tower is the last stop.


----------



## Farro

saskdw said:


> Actually the tower is the last stop.



Yes I misspoke! I went back and edited my post, sorry!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148296985159569408


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148296985159569408



That’s very good news. I was bummed that this wasn’t addressed with the opening but I’m glad they’re rolling it out.


----------



## rteetz

Disney Springs bus stop is the worst.


----------



## rteetz

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...lable-at-epcot/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q3wo0627190018F


----------



## Cinderumbrella

rteetz said:


> Disney Springs bus stop is the worst.


Yup. And the ride share pickup is so far away from most things.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News*

Chewbacca and Kylo-Ren meet and greets in Disney’s Hollywood Studios have gone to Digital Photopass Photographers. No Cast Member taking pictures in these meet & greets.

BB-8 still has the Cast Member Photopass Photographer.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...lable-at-epcot/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q3wo0627190018F



I'm beginning to think that Disney is just closing down rides/shows lately to temporarily increase merch sales.


----------



## rteetz

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...concerns-regarding-fight-in-mickeys-toontown/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm beginning to think that Disney is just closing down rides/shows lately to temporarily increase merch sales.



Or, as it is known in the industry "pulling a Chapek"


----------



## Douglas Dubh

Brett Wyman said:


> Looking at the international gateway construction I can surely see why it wouldn't be ready by 8-28. They must have diverted workers elsewhere as the work there seem to have really stalled out.


Part of the reason why it appears to have slowed is they have been installing new drainage and electrical conduits, and concrete foundations.  The progress of this kind of work isn't as noticeable.  Now that it's mostly done it will seem like the work is going faster.  Not sure they can get it done in less than two months though.


----------



## disneygirlsng

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News*
> 
> Chewbacca and Kylo-Ren meet and greets in Disney’s Hollywood Studios have gone to Digital Photopass Photographers. No Cast Member taking pictures in these meet & greets.
> 
> BB-8 still has the Cast Member Photopass Photographer.


That seems a little backwards to me. If anything had to be done with a digital photographer, BB-8 is one I wouldn't mind as much, since he doesn't move or interact a whole lot compared to other characters. But who knows, BB-8 could be next.


----------



## wdwrule

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News*
> 
> Chewbacca and Kylo-Ren meet and greets in Disney’s Hollywood Studios have gone to Digital Photopass Photographers. No Cast Member taking pictures in these meet & greets.
> 
> BB-8 still has the Cast Member Photopass Photographer.


Do the Digital Photopass Photographers still take numerous random/spontaneous pictures along with the typical family pic?  I love the spontaneous moments!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> Or, as it is known in the industry "pulling a Chapek"



Merch numbers are down for last quarter. Well, pull Wishes. We can sell a lot of farewell merch. Bookings will also be up because people want to see it one last time. 

Wow. Bookings really were up for the last month of it's run. That's fine, we'll just bring it back in a few months after saving a lot on operating costs. Cough MSEP cough. And bookings will go up again because people will be glad it's back!

I think I've figured out their strat.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS/FYI*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148376741322379265


----------



## Anthony Vito

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Agreed. Strikes me as a shallow article by someone who wanted it to fail.  Not that I have a lot of faith in most news sources these days, but I'm not super concerned about what "Cosmic Book News" says... unless I'm missing something here...



I also had hard time with the poor grammar.  There have been many discussions over the last few years about the changing landscape of media in this country, and how social media, blogging, etc. has really changed media.  Well, I think one effect that is not often discussed of the fading of traditional media is that traditionally, journalists either had journalism degrees or English degrees.  Now that anyone a "journalist," I believe that we will continue to see a noticeable decline in writing quality.  

For the record, I'm not a journalist, English major, or writer, but I appreciate good writing and grammar (I just know I annoy the hell out of my paralegals with adhering to comma rules, etc.).


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Anthony Vito said:


> I also had hard time with the poor grammar.  There have been many discussions over the last few years about the changing landscape of media in this country, and how social media, blogging, etc. has really changed media.  Well, I think one effect that is not often discussed of the fading of traditional media is that traditionally, journalists either had journalism degrees or English degrees.  Now that anyone a "journalist," I believe that we will continue to see a noticeable decline in writing quality.
> 
> For the record, I'm not a journalist, English major, or writer, but I appreciate good writing and grammar (I just know I annoy the hell out of my paralegals with adhering to comma rules, etc.).


My mother-in-law well she's got the grammar part down, she has the journalism degree and was all sorts of involved in what her kids wrote (like proof-reading, etc) but you wouldn't believe the stuff she reads on FB and actually believes, not to mention YouTube. She still has amazing grammar skills that's for sure lol.


----------



## Sweettears

TheMaxRebo said:


> *PHOTOS*
> 
> Notice you can see Galaxy's Edge and the Tower of Terror int he 3rd photo
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148271936851632129
> 
> and then some of the food - looks rather nice and can see it being a bit hit with conventioners and the like
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148291658531762177


Looks great. Love tapas and Spanish cuisine.


----------



## Sweettears

Cinderumbrella said:


> Yup. And the ride share pickup is so far away from most things.


And taxis are rare


----------



## OSUZorba

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News*
> 
> Chewbacca and Kylo-Ren meet and greets in Disney’s Hollywood Studios have gone to Digital Photopass Photographers. No Cast Member taking pictures in these meet & greets.
> 
> BB-8 still has the Cast Member Photopass Photographer.


I was wondering if that roll out was still happening. To me this is the ultimate showing of contempt and greed, basically admitting that they think people will pay whatever they ask regardless of the product.


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> Disney Springs bus stop is the worst.


I agree!  We stay at Pop and their bus stop (along with AoA) are soooo far away!!  There have been times when we’ve stayed longer than planned in DS, just hanging out until the time later at night when they combine and move bus stops closer to the DS exit.


----------



## writerguyfl

Anthony Vito said:


> For the record, I'm not a journalist, English major, or writer, but I appreciate good writing and grammar (I just know I annoy the hell out of my paralegals with adhering to comma rules, etc.).



Long live the Oxford comma!


----------



## danikoski

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News*
> 
> Chewbacca and Kylo-Ren meet and greets in Disney’s Hollywood Studios have gone to Digital Photopass Photographers. No Cast Member taking pictures in these meet & greets.
> 
> BB-8 still has the Cast Member Photopass Photographer.



I hate this. I was so glad we had CM's still taking photos our last trip. We had some fabulous impromptu ones.


----------



## ksromack

Anxiously awaiting @rteetz review of Toledo!  Trying to see if we need to make an ADR there for Sept......


----------



## Anthony Vito

writerguyfl said:


> Long live the Oxford comma!


Ha!  I actually first wrote "with insisting on the serial comma," but changed it to "comma rules" instead since another big mistake I see (from other lawyers as well) is not using a comma after a date.

My wife made fun me when I bought this last year, after having it my Amazon cart for 2 years or so:  https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/0190491485/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1



When it came, she thought it was a mistake, and called me to tell us we got some weird book that no one ordered.  I had to tell her it was mine and I'd been wanting it for a long time.


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS/FYI*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148376741322379265



Nice!!! Was debating on if we would eat there for a signature, but now we will for sure since we are staying there.


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Chewbacca and Kylo-Ren meet and greets in Disney’s Hollywood Studios have gone to Digital Photopass Photographers. No Cast Member taking pictures in these meet & greets.



We had our first interaction with a photobox last month at Tink - awful pictures.  I'm really nervous about Mickey/Minnie at MK.  There was a "tap your band" photopass box thing covered up at the door as we were leaving their meet.  I noticed it b/c we'd just used the one next door at Tink.  Of all characters, I would think that'd be the worst one since that's one of the most iconic meets that people come to Disney for.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...-to-get-an-all-new-look-later-this-summer.htm


----------



## hertamaniac

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I don’t think the end credit song deserves to be mentioned but the other things I can see why she is being inducted I guess.



Celine Dion's "My Heart Will Go On" was an end credit song for the movie Titanic.  It was:

One of the best selling singles of all-time
Number one in all countries
With worldwide sales estimated at 18 million copies, it became the second best-selling single by a female artist in history
1998 Academy Award for Best Original Song
Best Song Written Specifically for a Motion Picture or Television
So I think an end credit song does deserve to be mentioned.


----------



## YesterDark

disneygirlsng said:


> That seems a little backwards to me. If anything had to be done with a digital photographer, BB-8 is one I wouldn't mind as much, since he doesn't move or interact a whole lot compared to other characters. But who knows, BB-8 could be next.



If I had to guess, I'd probably think it had to do with have to adjust the height of the photo because BB-8 is lower to the ground.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Farro said:


> oh my god. That was horrifying. Did they arrest the maniac in the red shirt? I would have been throwing strollers at him just to get him off of her.


Would finally be a legit use of a stroller as a battering ram...


----------



## DarthGallifrey

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Sounds a bit too sweet for me but I am sure others will love it
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney...ts-at-sunshine-tree-terrace-in-magic-kingdom/



The strawberry was a bit...chalky...imo.  But it's a cute little treat.  I would take the Maleficent one over this any day


----------



## TheMaxRebo

so since there seems to be a lot of interest in the Gran Destino tower (looking at you @Farro  )  .... thought I would post this here - it's the DISs overview video of it

15 minute mark shows the view from the balcony and how you can see Everest, Blizard Beach, DHS, etc.


----------



## Farro

@TheMaxRebo  Watched it on my way to work!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DarthGallifrey said:


> The strawberry was a bit...chalky...imo.  But it's a cute little treat.  I would take the Maleficent one over this any day



only one sort of like this I have had (with the alternate flavor of dole whip float) is the Peter Pan one which I thought was excellent - so anything would have to at least live up to that one for me


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DarthGallifrey said:


> The strawberry was a bit...chalky...imo.  But it's a cute little treat.  I would take the Maleficent one over this any day




Just to add to this - looks like new "options" available as you can get the strawberry swirled with vanilla or chocolat and then not in a float.   I always love that option of regular Dole Whip, that being swirled with vanilla, so intrigued by this:


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS and REVIEW*

new Bubble Waffle Trophy at AristoCrepes at Disney Springs


----------



## DarthGallifrey

TheMaxRebo said:


> One might say it's... out of this world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I'll show myself out


There really is not enough...space...for jokes like this


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...-to-get-an-all-new-look-later-this-summer.htm



Idk why I let little things like this bother me but I’m worried about this. I love that sign and I love the lights and feel if Tomorrowland at night. I hope it doesn’t change too much. I already hate the neon rocket ship signs for Monsters and Stitch got taken away.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Farro said:


> If people really look at the reviews and videos, there's nods to Disney all over this hotel. Hidden Mickey's on the hallways and even little Mickey heads on the barn door to the bathroom!


Just saw this bonus...


----------



## DarthGallifrey

TheMaxRebo said:


> Bob Chapek: "I approve this message"



I'm going to throw up


TheMaxRebo said:


> Bob Chapek: "I approve this message"



This comment sends a chill down my spine haha


----------



## rteetz

wareagle57 said:


> Idk why I let little things like this bother me but I’m worried about this. I love that sign and I love the lights and feel if Tomorrowland at night. I hope it doesn’t change too much. I already hate the neon rocket ship signs for Monsters and Stitch got taken away.


I’m going to disagree. I’m loving the Tomorrowland changes. More simple clean looking things are futuristic not all this crazy nonsense. I think Shanghai has the best looking Tomorrowland.


----------



## Firebird060

rteetz said:


> I’m going to disagree. I’m loving the Tomorrowland changes. More simple clean looking things are futuristic not all this crazy nonsense. I think Shanghai has the best looking Tomorrowland.



I dont know I still feel DLP with its Jules-Vern Influence is pretty spectacular even if they call it Discoveryland instead of Tommorowland. It still has its versions of "classic" Tommorowland rides


----------



## rteetz

Firebird060 said:


> I dont know I still feel DLP with its Jules-Vern Influence is pretty spectacular even if they call it Discoveryland instead of Tommorowland. It still has its versions of "classic" Tommorowland rides


That one is good too but like you said not a true Tomorrowland. I think that one is unique in its own right.


----------



## rteetz

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...shment-this-year-with-enhancements-coming.htm


----------



## dina444444

Halloween screams is going nightly at Disneyland for Halloweentime this year for the first time since it originally debuted 10 years ago. Fireworks added on select nights. 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...neyland-resort/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q4wo0704190025A


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148634516388491266


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...shment-this-year-with-enhancements-coming.htm


While I'm glad they're getting some enhancements, now I'm wondering if adding the WP upgrade to our tickets will be worth it as September is still HOT, HOT, HOT and we'll only have 1 WP to to go....along with everyone else.  Hmmm, has me rethinking paying the upgraded price.  Wish they'd announced this sooner than 2 months ahead of time.

On the good side, we planned on going to one of the WPs on our arrival day, Sep 7th.  Guess it will be BB to get one trip in there before it closes.


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148634516388491266


WOW!!!! That was fast!!!  I do like the clean look crossing the bridge though.


----------



## fatmanatee

rteetz said:


> I’m going to disagree. I’m loving the Tomorrowland changes. More simple clean looking things are futuristic not all this crazy nonsense. I think Shanghai has the best looking Tomorrowland.


This is a weird one where I'm gonna be nostalgic and miss the old. I kinda loved the weird campy "future" aesthetic. That said, it's definitely the right move, it probably looks ridiculous to the younger generation.


----------



## gberg

scrappinginontario said:


> WOW!!!! That was fast!!!  I do like the clean look crossing the bridge though.


The first part was exactly my reaction too!


----------



## jtwibih

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148634516388491266



Are they still expanding the path by the castle?


----------



## Douglas Dubh

jtwibih said:


> Are they still expanding the path by the castle?


Yes.


----------



## rteetz

jtwibih said:


> Are they still expanding the path by the castle?


Yes


----------



## jtwibih

Wow. Seems to be taking longer than I thought


----------



## TheMaxRebo

scrappinginontario said:


> WOW!!!! That was fast!!!  I do like the clean look crossing the bridge though.



I saw another photo on twitter that was looking towards Tomorrowland from the hub and it does make the buildings look unbalanced as on one side you have these curved metal pieces that aren't on the right side so just looks uneven and I guess the sign blocked that a bit


----------



## skier_pete

evlaina said:


> The author needs to take a chill pill, as do many of the commentors. Who gets so riled up about a theme park? And relishes in it "tanking."



Meanwhile they can't keep Hagrid's ride at Universal operating for an entire day and of course nothing about that anywhere.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Meanwhile they can't keep Hagrid's ride at Universal operating for an entire day and of course nothing about that anywhere.


Of there is plenty about that on social media. You just don’t see bloggers writing several stories about it.


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...shment-this-year-with-enhancements-coming.htm


Glad I'm going earlier this year. I'd be pretty upset if I couldn't got to BB. Here's hoping they add something good.


----------



## dlavender

wareagle57 said:


> Idk why I let little things like this bother me but I’m worried about this. I love that sign and I love the lights and feel if Tomorrowland at night. I hope it doesn’t change too much. I already hate the neon rocket ship signs for Monsters and Stitch got taken away.



I’m with you here.  I guess I’m getting older and feeling more nostalgic about the place but for some reason I’ll miss that sign.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS/CONFIRMATION*

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...-galaxy-not-returning-to-disneyland-for-2019/


----------



## dina444444

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...tarts-limited-run-at-disneyland-park-july-18/


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...tarts-limited-run-at-disneyland-park-july-18/


It looks like it’s going to be a “rainy day” at Disneyland for 2 weeks!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...studio-store-hollywood-exclusive-merchandise/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...tarts-limited-run-at-disneyland-park-july-18/





AMusicLifeForMe said:


> It looks like it’s going to be a “rainy day” at Disneyland for 2 weeks!




That was my first thought too - the Rainy Day Cavalcade ... which stirs up a lot of emotions for me due to one trip to WDW where our one shot to see the Festival of Fantasy parade was cancelled and we got the cavalcade instead - led to the best CM experience I have ever had though, so not all bad


----------



## SaharanTea

Small potatoes, but I'm bummed they took the Tomorrowland sign out right before I get there.  

I'm also surprised that path widening isn't done by now.  I really thought that would get done before now.


----------



## mollmoll4

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...studio-store-hollywood-exclusive-merchandise/



Those spirit jerseys look awfully generic. I'm sure it'll say Disney studios or whatever on the front, but it might have been fun to have the "D" at the end there in the Disney font to make it stand out from that angle (since the back is the focal point of the spirit jersey. I think...).


----------



## Dean Marino

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS/FYI*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148376741322379265


Excellent data.  We are now avoiding it .


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Dean Marino said:


> Excellent data.  We are now avoiding it .



Just out of curiosity why would the fact it is one credit cause you to avoid it?


----------



## mikeamizzle

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just out of curiosity why would the fact it is one credit cause you to avoid it?


the dining plan has absolutely hurt the quality of restaurants on property.  This being a 1 is a red flag.  That said super excited to try and reservations are made for august


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikeamizzle said:


> the dining plan has absolutely hurt the quality of restaurants on property.  This being a 1 is a red flag.  That said super excited to try and reservations are made for august



Ok, guess I can see that - though feel each restaurant has to be taken on it's own .... Definitely some 1-credit locations we enjoy and even out of pocket will likely have some more reasonably priced options

But can see that a place trying to do elevated food might have to cut some corners to stick within 1 credit framework... Though think more an issue with places in the parks vs at resorts.  Knowing this is going after corporate clients I would think would have to be pretty good


----------



## mikeamizzle

TheMaxRebo said:


> Ok, guess I can see that - though feel each restaurant has to be taken on it's own .... Definitely some 1-credit locations we enjoy and even out of pocket will likely have some more reasonably priced options
> 
> But can see that a place trying to do elevated food might have to cut some corners to stick within 1 credit framework... Though think more an issue with places in the parks vs at resorts.  Knowing this is going after corporate clients I would think would have to be pretty good


`
 think this is probably true, and I totally agree, some of my favorite restaurants on property command “one dining credit” (I’ve never bothered with the dining plan, why pre-pay for food imo? But I’m a 29 year old guy without a family, not about to get suckered into that nonsense). 

Sorry to be critical to those that enjoy it, it’s just so easy to do the math with the room only discounts and realize it’s a mediocre at best deal (I’d say bad deal but please dining plan evangelists, spare me).

And thanks a lot maxrebo for your always thoughtful responses.


----------



## Sweettears

dlavender said:


> I’m with you here.  I guess I’m getting older and feeling more nostalgic about the place but for some reason I’ll miss that sign.


Didn’t they recently do the same thing with the Adventureland sign or was that DLR?  Regardless the new sign looked similar enough to the old so it didn’t really change the impact. Hopefully they will incorporate some of the old look into the new version.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Sweettears said:


> Didn’t they recently do the same thing with the Adventureland sign or was that DLR?  Regardless the new sign looked similar enough to the old so it didn’t really change the impact. Hopefully they will incorporate some of the old look into the new version.



that was at Disneyland as part of Project Stardust(?) which is around opening up paths, etc. - specifically the Adventurland entrance path was widdened

I agree that the replacement sign wasn't drastically different and I suspect similar here


----------



## Lsdolphin

rteetz said:


> Yes




Any idea when walkway might be completed?


----------



## rteetz

Lsdolphin said:


> Any idea when walkway might be completed?


No clue. Still have a bit to go.


----------



## Lsdolphin

rteetz said:


> No clue. Still have a bit to go.



Too bad we really missed that walkway when we did EMM last week and had to walk all around FL to get to PP trying to make every moment count...


----------



## Farro

mikeamizzle said:


> the dining plan has absolutely hurt the quality of restaurants on property.  This being a 1 is a red flag.  That said super excited to try and reservations are made for august



Someone else posted it's one credit due to being a moderate resort and the fact it's out of the way for people to get to. I agree with that.

I highly doubt it's because the quality is bad due to the dining plan.


----------



## Truxi

fatmanatee said:


> This is a weird one where I'm gonna be nostalgic and miss the old. I kinda loved the weird campy "future" aesthetic. That said, it's definitely the right move, it probably looks ridiculous to the younger generation.



I mean...so?  It was always kind of ridiculous. That's the whole "retro-futurism" thing.  Disney does that brilliantly, and Tomorrowland especially is the place for it! 

I'm pretty gutted. I just loved the feel you got the minute you stepped on the bridge.  I love retro-futurism. Glad I got to take my bff (who would probably marry the concept of retro-futurism if it were possible) this past year before it was gone.

I hope they don't go too streamlined and sleek. The problem with trying to make something look truly "futuristic" is that within a few years (used to be a decade at least, but these days design moves fast) it just looks cheesy and dated. That's the whole reason the kind of goofy look of Tomorrowland works--it's not actually trying to look like a real future, but an imagined one.


----------



## Farro

mikeamizzle said:


> `
> think this is probably true, and I totally agree, some of my favorite restaurants on property command “one dining credit” (I’ve never bothered with the dining plan, why pre-pay for food imo? *But I’m a 29 year old guy without a family, not about to get suckered into that nonsense).
> 
> Sorry to be critical to those that enjoy it, it’s just so easy to do the math with the room only discounts and realize it’s a mediocre at best deal (I’d say bad deal but please dining plan evangelists, spare me).*
> 
> And thanks a lot maxrebo for your always thoughtful responses.



Bring on the dining plan baby!!! We're 45, no kids and we can't wait to use the dining plan next year because it includes booze now! Almost impossible not to come out ahead if you get a drink with your quick service. And snack credits at flower/garden?  

Win all around.


----------



## Farro

Truxi said:


> I mean...so?  It was always kind of ridiculous. That's the whole "retro-futurism" thing.  Disney does that brilliantly, and Tomorrowland especially is the place for it!
> 
> I'm pretty gutted. I just loved the feel you got the minute you stepped on the bridge.  I love retro-futurism. Glad I got to take my bff (who would probably marry the concept of retro-futurism if it were possible) this past year before it was gone.
> 
> I hope they don't go too streamlined and sleek. The problem with trying to make something look truly "futuristic" is that within a few years (used to be a decade at least, but these days design moves fast) it just looks cheesy and dated. That's the whole reason the kind of goofy look of Tomorrowland works--it's not actually trying to look like a real future, but an imagined one.



Agree 10,000%.

And yeah...who cares if it looks ridiculous to younger generations? It looked ridiculous back in the 80s/90s when I was the younger generation!  That's the charm of it!


----------



## Truxi

OSUZorba said:


> I just saw this come up on my Google News field. The article is obviously biased and has nothing new to us in it, but I thought it was interesting to see a non-Disney bubble take on SW:GE.
> 
> https://cosmicbook.news/disney-star-wars-backlash-galaxys-edge



I...I think I envy your bubble.

Because I've been seeing this kind of screeching vitriol for a while now.  I didn't like TLJ, but there are folks now, literally two years later, who are still frothing with rage about how DISNEY IS DESTROYING STAR WARS BECAUSE SJWs etc, and they start bleeding over into the rest of the Star Wars thing. I've seen oodles of that crowd on twitter crowing about how GE is a _failure_ and it serves Disney right for "neglecting the true fans" or whatever.

I'd much rather stay in a Disney bubble. Or at least avoid folks like that altogether.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Truxi said:


> I mean...so?  It was always kind of ridiculous. That's the whole "retro-futurism" thing.  Disney does that brilliantly, and Tomorrowland especially is the place for it!
> 
> I'm pretty gutted. I just loved the feel you got the minute you stepped on the bridge.  I love retro-futurism. Glad I got to take my bff (who would probably marry the concept of retro-futurism if it were possible) this past year before it was gone.
> 
> I hope they don't go too streamlined and sleek. The problem with trying to make something look truly "futuristic" is that within a few years (used to be a decade at least, but these days design moves fast) it just looks cheesy and dated. That's the whole reason the kind of goofy look of Tomorrowland works--it's not actually trying to look like a real future, but an imagined one.




Yes yes YES. I guess I am getting old. I feel like Disney is doing away with too much of the charm. If they do away with the Tomorrowland music loop I will be sick.

I know some things need upgrades. I accept that. I just wonder why it all seems to be going in one direction only.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*PHOTOS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148764930428063745


----------



## soniam

TheMaxRebo said:


> *PHOTOS*
> 
> The Lounge looks pretty darn nice and I see two sets of beer taps, and zooming in at least a few of them appear to be non-macro brews!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148269735987073024





Farro said:


> The really outdid themselves with the lounges and the restaurant looks almost dreamlike!



Been home a little over a week since visiting Barcelona, and this place makes me long to return. I think they did a great job of adding in Gaudi and Catalan Modernism. I also really love the reference to Salvador Dali and Walt Disney's Destino collaboration. Dali is also Catalonian. Bummed none of the lounges or restaurants have churros con chocolate or Jamon Iberico. I'll have to hit Jaleo for the primo jamon. However, the other dishes and drinks look good. I wasn't really very interested in the hotel until I saw the pictures and menus.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148746122833334273

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148764971624554497

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148786191904452608
Gran Destino is beautiful! So much different from other moderates. 

Dahlia Bar is awesome. Beverages and views. 

Toledo is a great dining venue. Views are amazing. Atmosphere is amazing. Food is very good. Now this wasn’t my favorite meal on property. California Grill still holds that but I would go back.


----------



## The Pho

*News*

Not Disney news, but it looks like the abandoned Six Flags New Orleans park may finally be demolished soon.   It’s damage from Hurricane Katrina made it unrecoverable and it’s been sitting mostly untouched since.


----------



## Anthony Vito

Truxi said:


> I...I think I envy your bubble.
> 
> . . . but there are folks now, literally two years later, who are still frothing with rage about how DISNEY IS DESTROYING STAR WARS BECAUSE SJWs etc, and they start bleeding over into the rest of the Star Wars thing. I've seen oodles of that crowd on twitter crowing about how GE is a _failure_ and it serves Disney right for "neglecting the true fans" or whatever.



Really?  Because Star Wars was so "pure" under George Lucas?  Do they not remember Episodes I - III? Also, George Lucas was basically building an excuse for merchandising ("moychandising" as Mel Brooks aptly pointed out in Spaceballs).  I mean, look at Spaceballs - there was a lot of truth there - Star Wars was kind of a joke for that back in the 80s.

I was kind of neutral on The Last Jedi.  I thought it needed to actually slow down a bit and have some more story, there were plot holes and devices to nitpick, but it was also a very enjoyable movie.  

I was also kind of oblivious at the time to all the backlash from the neanderthals and racists and the crap they pulled though.  I guess it's nice being in a "not on top of things bubble sometimes.


----------



## OSUZorba

Truxi said:


> I...I think I envy your bubble.
> 
> Because I've been seeing this kind of screeching vitriol for a while now.  I didn't like TLJ, but there are folks now, literally two years later, who are still frothing with rage about how DISNEY IS DESTROYING STAR WARS BECAUSE SJWs etc, and they start bleeding over into the rest of the Star Wars thing. I've seen oodles of that crowd on twitter crowing about how GE is a _failure_ and it serves Disney right for "neglecting the true fans" or whatever.
> 
> I'd much rather stay in a Disney bubble. Or at least avoid folks like that altogether.


Probably the benefit on not being on social media and I rarely go to Reddit.


----------



## OSUZorba

The Pho said:


> *News*
> 
> Not Disney news, but it looks like the abandoned Six Flags New Orleans park may finally be demolished soon.   It’s damage from Hurricane Katrina made it unrecoverable and it’s been sitting mostly untouched since.


That is interesting. I followed the legal fight years ago. I assume Six Flags dumped the lease when they went through Chapter 11.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148788086865661952


----------



## YesterDark

mikeamizzle said:


> `
> think this is probably true, and I totally agree, some of my favorite restaurants on property command “one dining credit” (I’ve never bothered with the dining plan, why pre-pay for food imo? But I’m a 29 year old guy without a family, not about to get suckered into that nonsense).
> 
> Sorry to be critical to those that enjoy it, it’s just so easy to do the math with the room only discounts and realize it’s a mediocre at best deal (I’d say bad deal but please dining plan evangelists, spare me).
> 
> And thanks a lot maxrebo for your always thoughtful responses.



Like every other Dining Plan discussion, the math changes when you have three kids who like character meals. No need to disparage other people.


----------



## pooh'smate

mikeamizzle said:


> `
> think this is probably true, and I totally agree, some of my favorite restaurants on property command “one dining credit” (I’ve never bothered with the dining plan, why pre-pay for food imo? But I’m a 29 year old guy without a family, not about to get suckered into that nonsense).
> 
> Sorry to be critical to those that enjoy it, it’s just so easy to do the math with the room only discounts and realize it’s a mediocre at best deal (I’d say bad deal but please dining plan evangelists, spare me).
> 
> And thanks a lot maxrebo for your always thoughtful responses.



The thing is I have done the math and for our family of 3 the dining plan saves us way more money then a room discount so for us is a great deal. Just because it is a bad deal for you doesn't automatically mean it is a bad deal for everybody. Everyone should do the math for themselves but don't think just because people use the dining plan they are getting a bad deal.


----------



## The Pho

OSUZorba said:


> That is interesting. I followed the legal fight years ago. I assume Six Flags dumped the lease when they went through Chapter 11.


It was fairly interesting.  Six Flags wanted to dump it, and they did when they filed Chapter 11.   Looks like the city will be paying for the demolition.

Now I’m curious how ACE will respond.   Perhaps they’ll start pushing to save another ride or two.   4 of the park’s rides were moved after it was closed


----------



## Moliphino

pooh'smate said:


> The thing is I have done the math and for our family of 3 the dining plan saves us way more money then a room discount so for us is a great deal. Just because it is a bad deal for you doesn't automatically mean it is a bad deal for everybody. Everyone should do the math for themselves but don't think just because people use the dining plan they are getting a bad deal.



Even for just my sister and I at Pop (and CSR before they changed to only free QSDP at mods), free dining has always worked out better than the room only discount. We went with the room only this year anyway because we were tired of stuffing ourselves silly and wanted to be able to eat at lounges


----------



## pooh'smate

Moliphino said:


> Even for just my sister and I at Pop (and CSR before they changed to only free QSDP at mods), free dining has always worked out better than the room only discount. We went with the room only this year anyway because we were tired of stuffing ourselves silly and wanted to be able to eat at lounges


We save way more with free dining than a room only discount ever has and I have done the math every single year.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Moliphino said:


> Even for just my sister and I at Pop (and CSR before they changed to only free QSDP at mods), free dining has always worked out better than the room only discount. We went with the room only this year anyway because we were tired of stuffing ourselves silly and wanted to be able to eat at lounges



I think your last point is critical - it isn't just "what" you eat but "how" you eat ... if you would have eaten as laid out as the dining plan covers anyway, then yes, definitely can save money .... but if having the dining plan changes how you would eat (not do lounges, not just eat apps, not share entrees, etc.) then you have to factor that in as well

For us we found it far to restrictive the one time we did it so it doesn't work for us - but I know for other families it is great for them to have things prepaid and enables them to do more character meals, etc. so that is great


----------



## evlaina

pooh'smate said:


> The thing is I have done the math and for our family of 3 the dining plan saves us way more money then a room discount so for us is a great deal. Just because it is a bad deal for you doesn't automatically mean it is a bad deal for everybody. Everyone should do the math for themselves but don't think just because people use the dining plan they are getting a bad deal.


Us, too (family of 4). We do Deluxe during Free Dining and even with the upcharge it still majorly beats out a discount. I could not fathom paying for Cali Grill brunch or the daily character meals we do out of pocket. Different strokes!


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think your last point is critical - it isn't just "what" you eat but "how" you eat ... if you would have eaten as laid out as the dining plan covers anyway, then yes, definitely can save money .... but if having the dining plan changes how you would eat (not do lounges, not just eat apps, not share entrees, etc.) then you have to factor that in as well
> 
> For us we found it far to restrictive the one time we did it so it doesn't work for us - but I know for other families it is great for them to have things prepaid and enables them to do more character meals, etc. so that is great



That's true, but we still order apps with dinner if we want and we go to lounges for drinks, normally we don't order food.

Yes we have to pay for the apps, but we would anyways and one of us (ahem, not me) is a dessert fiend, so he eats both of ours! We drink at dinner, are happy to now drink at lunch and we eat sit down every night.

We didn't get free dining, we are paying for it, but ran the numbers and honestly with the alcohol, it's almost impossible to not come out ahead. And the fact we are going during Flower/Garden (food booths) we use up our snack credits pretty quickly.

Next trip (2023) we plan to use my annual pass, so we will try out Tables in Wonderland.


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...-to-get-an-all-new-look-later-this-summer.htm



Nervous but trying to be hopeful.


----------



## Fantasia79

Farro said:


> That's true, but we still order apps with dinner if we want and we go to lounges for drinks, normally we don't order food.
> 
> Yes we have to pay for the apps, but we would anyways and one of us (ahem, not me) is a dessert fiend, so he eats both of ours! We drink at dinner, are happy to now drink at lunch and we eat sit down every night.
> 
> We didn't get free dining, we are paying for it, but ran the numbers and honestly with the alcohol, it's almost impossible to not come out ahead. And the fact we are going during Flower/Garden (food booths) we use up our snack credits pretty quickly.
> 
> Next trip (2023) we plan to use my annual pass, so we will try out Tables in Wonderland.



I did TiW a few years ago and am always on the fence about doing it again.  Please, unsolicited advice, so feel free to ignore.  Now that you’re AP, you get 10% at a lot of restaurants.  I make a spreadsheet with meals, drinks, etc.  make sure TiW will save you past $150 (buy-in cost), and worth it over your 10%.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> That's true, but we still order apps with dinner if we want and we go to lounges for drinks, normally we don't order food.
> 
> Yes we have to pay for the apps, but we would anyways and one of us (ahem, not me) is a dessert fiend, so he eats both of ours! We drink at dinner, are happy to now drink at lunch and we eat sit down every night.
> 
> We didn't get free dining, we are paying for it, but ran the numbers and honestly with the alcohol, it's almost impossible to not come out ahead. And the fact we are going during Flower/Garden (food booths) we use up our snack credits pretty quickly.
> 
> Next trip (2023) we plan to use my annual pass, so we will try out Tables in Wonderland.



that is another aspect for us - we often have a larger group (had 9 people last time) and then one of us gets an AP and then a TiW so we get 20% off everything including alcohol so that adds up pretty quick

and I meant that we might only get appetizers no entrees (or like an app each and then spit entrees) - not an option with the Dining plan

So a lot of ways to work it out depending on how you eat as much as where and what you eat

key is for each party to figure it out for themselves - there is no one *right* answer for everyone when it comes to the dining plan


----------



## Moliphino

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think your last point is critical - it isn't just "what" you eat but "how" you eat ... if you would have eaten as laid out as the dining plan covers anyway, then yes, definitely can save money .... but if having the dining plan changes how you would eat (not do lounges, not just eat apps, not share entrees, etc.) then you have to factor that in as well
> 
> For us we found it far to restrictive the one time we did it so it doesn't work for us - but I know for other families it is great for them to have things prepaid and enables them to do more character meals, etc. so that is great



Definitely. It was fun for a while, but we got tired of eating to the plan and want to try all the things we've been missing out on. We may do free dining again in the future, but it's not how I want to eat every trip.


----------



## Truxi

The Pho said:


> *News*
> 
> Not Disney news, but it looks like the abandoned Six Flags New Orleans park may finally be demolished soon.   It’s damage from Hurricane Katrina made it unrecoverable and it’s been sitting mostly untouched since.



Huh.  Was wondering if they'd ever get around to it.  I know that folks who like sneaking into creepy abandoned places for good photos liked it for a little while (my buddy almost did it), but iirc, it's been so overrun with alligators that even the usual daring set wasn't taking those chances.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Fantasia79 said:


> I did TiW a few years ago and am always on the fence about doing it again.  Please, unsolicited advice, so feel free to ignore.  Now that you’re AP, you get 10% at a lot of restaurants.  I make a spreadsheet with meals, drinks, etc.  make sure TiW will save you past $150 (buy-in cost), and worth it over your 10%.



just a note that the 10% AP usually doesn't apply to alcohol where s the 20% TiW does - so if you enjoy an adult beverage (or 3) at a meal, that is other savings as well


----------



## Truxi

Anthony Vito said:


> Really?  Because Star Wars was so "pure" under George Lucas?  Do they not remember Episodes I - III? Also, George Lucas was basically building an excuse for merchandising ("moychandising" as Mel Brooks aptly pointed out in Spaceballs).  I mean, look at Spaceballs - there was a lot of truth there - Star Wars was kind of a joke for that back in the 80s.
> 
> I was kind of neutral on The Last Jedi.  I thought it needed to actually slow down a bit and have some more story, there were plot holes and devices to nitpick, but it was also a very enjoyable movie.
> 
> I was also kind of oblivious at the time to all the backlash from the neanderthals and racists and the crap they pulled though.  I guess it's nice being in a "not on top of things bubble sometimes.



Yeah, I don't really get it either. I guess they liked The Thing, but now It's Different AND Under New Management, so they just...yeah.

But also, y'know, it's the rise of that whole youtube radicalization thing, and Star Wars and stoking rage are both good ways to get views.

tbh, I thought TLJ had too much story. Or at least, it tried to go in too many different directions thematically, and it wound up feeling like a mid-season filler-ish episode for far too many of the scenes. ...I mean, I have many, many complaints. Pretty much the only thing I enjoyed in the movie was Luke (which...a lot of the haters are enraged about his treatment, but I kind of think it was perfect? That "feel the Force" scene? Amazing.) But it's not nearly enough to sour me on the whole franchise.

But to these guys, Star Wars has become a symbol of the SJW Culture War or whatever.


----------



## YesterDark

No one should ever take what is on twitter as something a majority of people think.


----------



## Fantasia79

TheMaxRebo said:


> just a note that the 10% AP usually doesn't apply to alcohol where s the 20% TiW does - so if you enjoy an adult beverage (or 3) at a meal, that is other savings as well



Thanks for clarifying!  Very important to consider!  Be warned, it will convince you to purchase a bottle of wine.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Fantasia79 said:


> Thanks for clarifying!  Very important to consider!  Be warned, it will convince you to purchase a bottle of wine.



we don't need much convincing


----------



## LoganBrown1990

Truxi said:


> I...I think I envy your bubble.
> 
> Because I've been seeing this kind of screeching vitriol for a while now.  I didn't like TLJ, but there are folks now, literally two years later, who are still frothing with rage about how DISNEY IS DESTROYING STAR WARS BECAUSE SJWs etc, and they start bleeding over into the rest of the Star Wars thing. I've seen oodles of that crowd on twitter crowing about how GE is a _failure_ and it serves Disney right for "neglecting the true fans" or whatever.
> 
> I'd much rather stay in a Disney bubble. Or at least avoid folks like that altogether.


I had 3rd graders at a library program yesterday complaining about how Star Wars hasn't been good since Disney bought it.  
I mentioned not being a fan of the prequel trilogy and they hadn't even seen them.


----------



## The Pho

Truxi said:


> Huh.  Was wondering if they'd ever get around to it.  I know that folks who like sneaking into creepy abandoned places for good photos liked it for a little while (my buddy almost did it), but iirc, it's been so overrun with alligators that even the usual daring set wasn't taking those chances.



Ya the gators supposedly really took over, the park has 2 bodies of water and lots of overgrown plants, it’s perfect for them.  After Dawn of the Planet of the Apes finished its brief filming there, they pretty much sealed the place down and have had constant police presence to deter people now.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

The Pho said:


> Six Flags New Orleans park may finally be demolished soon


it's about time! We tried to go to that park when it was "Jazzland". But, the Jackson Square area -- including the Aquarium and Zoo -- always won out. Really disappointed how Six Flags treated that park. Kinda like how they treated Astroworld. Both really were ignored and we eventually lost both.


----------



## The Pho

Tiki Birdland said:


> it's about time! We tried to go to that park when it was "Jazzland". But, the Jackson Square area -- including the Aquarium and Zoo -- always won out. Really disappointed how Six Flags treated that park. Kinda like how they treated Astroworld. Both really were ignored and we eventually lost both.



I’m not sure it’s fair to blame Six Flags entirely for what happened to the park.  It was utterly devastated by Katrina. The park was flooded in up to 20 feet for a month, which destroyed all the flat rides.  80% of its buildings were destroyed during the storm.  Batman was the only ride not structurally compromised after it hit, although they did manage to salvage 3 others.  


And despite Six Flags not doing very well financially while they ran it, they still invested in it.   It was only open for 5.5 years, and controlled by Six Flags for 3.5 of those, and they were going to announce an expansion the week that Katrina hit.  I believe it was their second worst performing park at the time after Astroworld.  

Astroworld was a very different situation and that is squarely on Six Flags.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148955382515150853


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148746122833334273
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148764971624554497
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148786191904452608
> Gran Destino is beautiful! So much different from other moderates.
> 
> Dahlia Bar is awesome. Beverages and views.
> 
> Toledo is a great dining venue. Views are amazing. Atmosphere is amazing. Food is very good. Now this wasn’t my favorite meal on property. California Grill still holds that but I would go back.



I remember when I had my first beer. 

Looks refreshing.

I'm kidding rteetz (although I do remember my first beer at WDW).

Kinda of new world down there over 21, my kids love that aspect.

Thanks for the pic updates.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...-to-get-an-all-new-look-later-this-summer.htm


Interesting .. I wonder what it will look like? Tron-style fonts?


AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News*
> 
> Chewbacca and Kylo-Ren meet and greets in Disney’s Hollywood Studios have gone to Digital Photopass Photographers. No Cast Member taking pictures in these meet & greets.
> 
> BB-8 still has the Cast Member Photopass Photographer.


Boo .. some of the best photos from our last few trips was some of the candid shots during the Chewbacca M&Gs. To me this just makes M&Gs less personal and less appealing. 

The awesome photos a box wouldnt capture:
1) I was wearing a shirt with Indiana Jones finding a frozen Han on it. Chewie looked at it, growled with sadness, and I covered it in embarassment. The photographer stepped to the side to capture this exchange. 

2) My sisters family was getting picture taken and as she was standing next to Chewbacca, she just looks up .. amazed by his height and has this look of starstruck awe (while the rest of her family was just smiling normally). Not sure if a box would have caught that moment. 

3) My son has gotten to the age where he goes up (unprompted) to hug the characters by himself. We get a lot of great photos when the photog is able to roam around and get good angles at those brief, tender moments.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*CONSTRUCTION UPDATE*

including a number of shots of the Skyliner - surprised how much you can see them from inside the parks per a few shots in here (at just over 1 minute mark and again at just over 2 minute mark)








news has been a bit slow today (guess the bloggers are recovering from their meals at Destino last night  ) so just posting what I can fine


----------



## rteetz

Back to regularly scheduled programming tomorrow. Waiting for my tragical express to the airport. 

Had some great experiences on this trip. Crowds were manageable and tried some new things.


----------



## only hope

Can descriptions be added with the twitter links? On phones there’s no preview of the tweet. The only thing that shows is the link, so to find out what the post is about the link has to be opened. I kept wondering why people were posting a link with no info til I looked at DIS on my laptop and saw that there, twitter links come with a title and often a picture.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

only hope said:


> Can descriptions be added with the twitter links? On phones there’s no preview of the tweet. The only thing that shows is the link, so to find out what the post is about the link has to be opened. I kept wondering why people were posting a link with no info til I looked at DIS on my laptop and saw that there, twitter links come with a title and often a picture.



You should be able to see it on your phone - they come through fine on mine ... Below is a screen shot of what I see


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> You should be able to see it on your phone - they come through fine on mine ... Below is a screen shot of what I see
> View attachment 416023


Yeah the DIS update allows for tweet previews so you should be able to see it.


----------



## splash327

rteetz said:


> Yeah the DIS update allows for tweet previews so you should be able to see it.



I noticed that there is a delay sometimes with the phone if you are on a slow wifi.  Give it a little bit and they will load.


----------



## The Pho

only hope said:


> Can descriptions be added with the twitter links? On phones there’s no preview of the tweet. The only thing that shows is the link, so to find out what the post is about the link has to be opened. I kept wondering why people were posting a link with no info til I looked at DIS on my laptop and saw that there, twitter links come with a title and often a picture.


Which browser are you using?  All the tweets load automatically on certain browsers, Safari, Edge, Chrome, Opera, etc.   If your using something more privacy focused, Firefox, DuckDuckGo, Tor, etc.  it might be getting blocked from loading.  Changing settings should be able to fix it.


----------



## jade1

splash327 said:


> I noticed that there is a delay sometimes with the phone if you are on a slow wifi.  Give it a little bit and they will load.



Yep, even my laptop sometimes takes a while.


----------



## WebmasterJackie

rteetz said:


> Back to regularly scheduled programming tomorrow. Waiting for my tragical express to the airport.
> 
> Had some great experiences on this trip. Crowds were manageable and tried some new things.


Sorry I missed you again this time! I ended up not going down to Orlando after all. Loved seeing all your posts from there, though!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*RUMOR*

http://blogmickey.com/2019/07/alcoh...rs-galaxys-edge-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## rteetz

WebmasterJackie said:


> Sorry I missed you again this time! I ended up not going down to Orlando after all. Loved seeing all your posts from there, though!


One of these times we will meet up!


----------



## Q-man

mikeamizzle said:


> `
> think this is probably true, and I totally agree, some of my favorite restaurants on property command “one dining credit” (I’ve never bothered with the dining plan, why pre-pay for food imo? But I’m a 29 year old guy without a family, not about to get suckered into that nonsense).
> 
> Sorry to be critical to those that enjoy it, it’s just so easy to do the math with the room only discounts and realize it’s a mediocre at best deal (I’d say bad deal but please dining plan evangelists, spare me).
> 
> And thanks a lot maxrebo for your always thoughtful responses.


It has been pretty well discussed that the only way to hit that savings up to XX% Disney advertises is to eat the most expensive thing at the most expensive option every meal. For the average person they are likely paying for convenience and not savings. There are a few DDP calculator sites to see whether or not the math works for your situation.

For my family taking the room discount and one person in the party buying an AP and Tables in Wonderland is usually the best deal. But I haven't done the math with the latest AP price increase.


----------



## Farro

Q-man said:


> It has been pretty well discussed that there only way to hit that savings up to XX% Disney advertises is to eat the most expensive thing at the most expensive option every meal. For the average person they are paying for convenience and not savings. There are a few DDP calculator sites to see whether or not the math works for your situation.



Nope. I get people don't like restrictions, but what you are saying just simply isn't true as a blanket statement.

For regular dining plan ($78.01 per adult):

QS - need to spend about $23
Table Service - need to spend about $46 (each)


Now that alcohol is included, it is hard to not come out ahead.
Dinner, say $28 for an entree, $11-13 for a glass of wine and then dessert - you can hit $46 easy. 
Counter service - 11-18 for lunch and then an 11-13 drink!!! Way ahead


----------



## SG131

Farro said:


> Nope. I get people don't like restrictions, but what you are saying just simply isn'true.
> 
> For regular dining plan:
> 
> QS - need to spend about $23
> Table Service - need to spend about $46 (each)
> 
> 
> Now that alcohol is included, it is hard to not come out ahead.
> Dinner, say $28 for an entree, $11-13 for a glass of wine and then dessert - you can hit $46 easy.
> Counter service - 11-18 for lunch and then an 11-13 drink!!! Way ahead


It really does depend on your party structure.  I've done the math for a trip that was two adult two kids very character heavy and free dining saved us more than room only.  I also do the math every time I take a solo trip because I'd rather pre-pay and get it over with, but can never justify it.  I also rarely drink especially in the heat.  If I would drink at my meals the benefit would be much different.

And then you have families like my cousins, who go with both sets of in-laws and choose the dining plan even when its not free because it's a lot easier to have everyone pay their share ahead of time then have to work it out every meal!  In their situation even if it meant paying a little bit more I would probably opt for the same!


----------



## Farro

SG131 said:


> It really does depend on your party structure.  I've done the math for a trip that was two adult two kids very character heavy and free dining saved us more than room only.  I also do the math every time I take a solo trip because I'd rather pre-pay and get it over with, but can never justify it.  I also rarely drink especially in the heat.  If I would drink at my meals the benefit would be much different.
> 
> And then you have families like my cousins, who go with both sets of in-laws and choose the dining plan even when its not free because it's a lot easier to have everyone pay their share ahead of time then have to work it out every meal!  In their situation even if it meant paying a little bit more I would probably opt for the same!



Yep. You definitely have to drink the alcohol to make the most of it, luckily that is not an issue for us.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...eisure-readers/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q4wo0704190010C


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/07/father-and-son-visit-all-legoland-theme.html


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/07/guest-experience-team-coming-to-disneys.html


----------



## soniam

The Pho said:


> *News*
> 
> Not Disney news, but it looks like the abandoned Six Flags New Orleans park may finally be demolished soon.   It’s damage from Hurricane Katrina made it unrecoverable and it’s been sitting mostly untouched since.



In addition to Planet of the Apes, Jurassic World and Deepwater Horizon filmed there. I thought it would have been a good place for an amusement park horror film. Sad to see parks die.


----------



## Truxi

LoganBrown1990 said:


> I had 3rd graders at a library program yesterday complaining about how Star Wars hasn't been good since Disney bought it.
> I mentioned not being a fan of the prequel trilogy and they hadn't even seen them.



man, that...I dunno, I actually don't find that very funny at all. It's a little terrifying how young YouTube starts indoctrinating kids. I've had friends who realized that their8-year-old had gone from watching videos about video games to videos espousing white supremacy just because of the algorithm. Considering the crowd that makes the "Star Wars sucks now" videos tend to also be the ones who complain in the same videos about SJWs ruining everything...I dunno, it just unnerves me to think of 8-9 year olds parroting a sentiment they almost certainly got from a YouTuber.


----------



## rteetz

http://blogmickey.com/2019/07/disney-hints-at-new-tomorrowland-sign-design-in-magic-kingdom/


----------



## LoganBrown1990

Truxi said:


> man, that...I dunno, I actually don't find that very funny at all. It's a little terrifying how young YouTube starts indoctrinating kids. I've had friends who realized that their8-year-old had gone from watching videos about video games to videos espousing white supremacy just because of the algorithm. Considering the crowd that makes the "Star Wars sucks now" videos tend to also be the ones who complain in the same videos about SJWs ruining everything...I dunno, it just unnerves me to think of 8-9 year olds parroting a sentiment they almost certainly got from a YouTuber.


Definitely a valid point there! I've had a quite a few conversations about wisely navigating YouTube (and the Internet in general) with kids AND adults.  This particular group of kids are pretty sheltered and were likely parroting their parents who grew up with the original trilogy and not online trolls. It was kind of funny because they were painting droids and the kid leading the conversation had also chosen to paint BB-8 because it was his favorite character in the series...so I took his comment with a grain of salt.


----------



## LoganBrown1990

rteetz said:


> http://blogmickey.com/2019/07/disney-hints-at-new-tomorrowland-sign-design-in-magic-kingdom/


I was nervous about the changes, but I've liked them so far.


----------



## Truxi

YesterDark said:


> It was kind of funny because they were painting droids and the kid leading the conversation had also chosen to paint BB-8 because it was his favorite character in the series...so I took his comment with a grain of salt.



Aw, bless. No one can hate BB-8. It's too cute, and it has an adorable lighter!


----------



## PolyRob

Q-man said:


> It has been pretty well discussed that the only way to hit that savings up to XX% Disney advertises is to eat the most expensive thing at the most expensive option every meal. For the average person they are likely paying for convenience and not savings. There are a few DDP calculator sites to see whether or not the math works for your situation.
> 
> For my family taking the room discount and one person in the party buying an AP and Tables in Wonderland is usually the best deal. But I haven't done the math with the latest AP price increase.





Farro said:


> Nope. I get people don't like restrictions, but what you are saying just simply isn't true as a blanket statement.
> 
> For regular dining plan ($78.01 per adult):
> 
> QS - need to spend about $23
> Table Service - need to spend about $46 (each)
> 
> 
> Now that alcohol is included, it is hard to not come out ahead.
> Dinner, say $28 for an entree, $11-13 for a glass of wine and then dessert - you can hit $46 easy.
> Counter service - 11-18 for lunch and then an 11-13 drink!!! Way ahead





SG131 said:


> It really does depend on your party structure.  I've done the math for a trip that was two adult two kids very character heavy and free dining saved us more than room only.  I also do the math every time I take a solo trip because I'd rather pre-pay and get it over with, but can never justify it.  I also rarely drink especially in the heat.  If I would drink at my meals the benefit would be much different.
> 
> And then you have families like my cousins, who go with both sets of in-laws and choose the dining plan even when its not free because it's a lot easier to have everyone pay their share ahead of time then have to work it out every meal!  In their situation even if it meant paying a little bit more I would probably opt for the same!


Agreed is really depends on the party and eating habits. Children with character buffets are definitely the sweet spot. I agree that for adults only or solo trips I have tried so many times to make a dining plan work on a spreadsheet prior to arrival, but I always come out ahead with TiW. I personally find the dining plans to be too restrictive for my personal preference. I LOVE to pre-plan everything, but things change. Sometimes I do 2 TS in a day and no snacks or 3 snacks per person as a meal replacement. Deluxe is way too much for me and regular provides too many QS that would go to waste.

It is nice that it is a choice and we can all pick and choose what works best for our travel groups.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

another promotion to get people to Disneyland:

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...Ip4DtSwz5kY1ydvVioIH65o3h9a20Z6m0ErFwKqiPM7b0


----------



## TheMaxRebo

NEWS

Lion King Merch


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149025370743566337

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149025428704829440


----------



## PolyRob

TheMaxRebo said:


> NEWS
> 
> Lion King Merch
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149025370743566337
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149025428704829440


I like /need that men's button down shirt!


----------



## fatmanatee

rteetz said:


> http://blogmickey.com/2019/07/disney-hints-at-new-tomorrowland-sign-design-in-magic-kingdom/


Yep this looks good.


----------



## Farro

Hmmm, the site we don't speak of just ripped Toledo, calling it bad, bland, and poorly designed. Although when I read it, they were just a couple things they didn't like.

That is the only bad review I've read so far. Food is subjective, so there's that, but poorly designed???

Everybody is an expert these days!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149031829598396416


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> Hmmm, the site we don't speak of just ripped Toledo, calling it bad, bland, and poorly designed. Although when I read it, they were just a couple things they didn't like.
> 
> That is the only bad review I've read so far. Food is subjective, so there's that, but poorly designed???
> 
> Everybody is an expert these days!



the only negative as far as the design of the rooms I saw was someone mentioning the towel racks are kinda far from the shower ... also the barn door style bathroom door leaves a small crack

I'd take everything they say with a grain of salt - and actually, wouldn't truly trust anything that comes out just form the media previews where the media didn't have to pay for things..... give it a few days for reviews from people staying on their own dime


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> the only negative as far as the design of the rooms I saw was someone mentioning the towel racks are kinda far from the shower ... also the barn door style bathroom door leaves a small crack
> 
> I'd take everything they say with a grain of salt - and actually, wouldn't truly trust anything that comes out just form the media previews where the media didn't have to pay for things..... give it a few days for reviews from people staying on their own dime



He was complaining about the design of the restaurant!   

Hey, everyone has their own opinion! I'll judge the food when/if we eat there.


----------



## hertamaniac

Farro said:


> Hmmm, the site we don't speak of just ripped Toledo, calling it bad, bland, and poorly designed. Although when I read it, they were just a couple things they didn't like.
> 
> That is the only bad review I've read so far. Food is subjective, so there's that, but poorly designed???
> 
> Everybody is an expert these days!



Yes, this reviewer (and part of their team) skewed towards a less than positive result, but they were also very eager to point out "winners".  I think we're going to try Dahlia this weekend and try some of the tapas, and based on this review, the view may be better.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Disney Is Releasing Its First R-Rated Film In 6 Years

https://screenrant.com/disney-r-rated-movie-stuber/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> He was complaining about the design of the restaurant!
> 
> Hey, everyone has their own opinion! I'll judge the food when/if we eat there.



haha, I just mentally thought it was about the hotel itself.  My bad

Just read the full article and there seems to be a misconneciton between the headline and the article as in the details seems like they liked about 75% of what they tried.  Seemed like a number of the entrees were a bit bland but no way do the details match a headline saying it overall was "bad"


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> haha, I just mentally thought it was about the hotel itself.  My bad
> 
> Just read the full article and there seems to be a misconneciton between the headline and the article as in the details seems like they liked about 75% of what they tried.  Seemed like a number of the entrees were a bit bland but no way do the details match a headline saying it overall was "bad"



That's what I thought! I double checked to make sure I read the headline correctly...


----------



## evlaina

Farro said:


> Hmmm, the site we don't speak of just ripped Toledo, calling it bad, bland, and poorly designed. Although when I read it, they were just a couple things they didn't like.
> 
> That is the only bad review I've read so far. Food is subjective, so there's that, but poorly designed???
> 
> Everybody is an expert these days!


I just read that, too. The headline was definitely THIS PLACE IS AWFUL, but then it seemed they liked most of it. I think it looks stunning, very nice for a moderate especially. They mentioned the lack of fireworks viewing but most other reviews I have read said they can see plenty.


----------



## The Pho

Cinderella’s Suite auction ended at $75,600 +$7.75 for shipping


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS/TEASE*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149045015802339328


----------



## crazy4wdw

The Walt Disney Company Board of Directors declared a semi-annual cash dividend of $0.88 per share, payable July 25, 2019 to shareholders of record at the close of business on July 8, 2019.


----------



## OKW Lover

The Pho said:


> Cinderella’s Suite auction ended at $75,600 +$7.75 for shipping


Sounds really cheap to ship a whole Suite!


----------



## rteetz

https://www.starwars.com/news/sith-trooper-star-wars-the-rise-of-skywalker-sdcc-2019


----------



## SaraJR

someone message the name of the site that shall not be named lol


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News*

The first single from The Lion King soundtrack has been released. The song called "Spirit" is performed by Beyonce.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Hmmm, the site we don't speak of just ripped Toledo, calling it bad, bland, and poorly designed. Although when I read it, they were just a couple things they didn't like.
> 
> That is the only bad review I've read so far. Food is subjective, so there's that, but poorly designed???
> 
> Everybody is an expert these days!





Farro said:


> He was complaining about the design of the restaurant!
> 
> Hey, everyone has their own opinion! I'll judge the food when/if we eat there.





hertamaniac said:


> Yes, this reviewer (and part of their team) skewed towards a less than positive result, but they were also very eager to point out "winners".  I think we're going to try Dahlia this weekend and try some of the tapas, and based on this review, the view may be better.





TheMaxRebo said:


> haha, I just mentally thought it was about the hotel itself.  My bad
> 
> Just read the full article and there seems to be a misconneciton between the headline and the article as in the details seems like they liked about 75% of what they tried.  Seemed like a number of the entrees were a bit bland but no way do the details match a headline saying it overall was "bad"





evlaina said:


> I just read that, too. The headline was definitely THIS PLACE IS AWFUL, but then it seemed they liked most of it. I think it looks stunning, very nice for a moderate especially. They mentioned the lack of fireworks viewing but most other reviews I have read said they can see plenty.





SaraJR said:


> someone message the name of the site that shall not be named lol




Few things here. First the site is banned for a reason. It’s best if we don’t constantly talk about them. 

Views: If DHS had fireworks you’d have an amazing view of their show. You have an obstructed view of Epcot and than a very distant view of MK. 

Food: that’s always going to be hit or miss with people. Not everyone is going to like everyone. I enjoyed what I had. 

I would say Dahlia is my favorite part but don’t count out Toledo. Go try it if you can.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149038680574533632


----------



## ksromack

Fantasia79 said:


> I did TiW a few years ago and am always on the fence about doing it again.  Please, unsolicited advice, so feel free to ignore.  Now that you’re AP, you get 10% at a lot of restaurants.  I make a spreadsheet with meals, drinks, etc.  make sure TiW will save you past $150 (buy-in cost), and worth it over your 10%.


Our last trip in May we were at WDW for 6 days and we saved over $400 using our TiW card.  That doesn't even count our trip last Dec and last October.  I think it helps that alcohol is covered and I agree it definitely encourages that bottle of wine, lol!


----------



## mikeamizzle

*just got an eail about D23 *           '
Dear D23 Expo Guest,

I’m Michael Vargo, head of D23 Expo and D23: The Official Disney Fan Club, and I want to personally welcome you to D23 Expo 2019! The magic of Disney, Pixar, _Star Wars_, Marvel, and more will soon come to life under one roof at the Anaheim Convention Center for three fun-filled days this August, and I can’t wait to celebrate with you and our fans from around the world.

In addition to offering exclusive, behind-the-scenes sneak peeks, world-class shows and entertainment, celebrity surprises, and fantastic shopping all weekend long, we have been hard at work on creating some new features that will help you make the most out of your D23 Expo experience including: 


*D23 Expo Badges:* Expo badges will begin shipping to guests on August 5. Once you receive your badge, it will be important to activate it online prior to arriving at the Expo. More information will be shared about how to activate your badge in the coming weeks and specific instructions will be included with your badge.
*Advance Online Reservations:* For the first time ever at D23 Expo, we are excited that guests with activated badges will be able to make advance reservations online for shopping times at select Disney retailers using *StorePass*; guaranteed entry to select sessions, including performances in Hall D23, using *StagePass*; and reserved times to meet special luminaries and celebrities using our new *TalentPass*. More information will soon follow about how advance reservations will work, so stay tuned.
*D23 Expo App: *The official D23 Expo App will soon be released on the App Store and Google Play to help you navigate and plan your experience. It will include details and schedules for sessions and shows, an interactive map of the show floor, information on special appearances, tips on where to grab a bite to eat, and more.
Be sure to check out our frequently asked questions along with the latest announcements and information at D23Expo.com; and you can follow @DisneyD23 on Facebook, Twitter, and Instagram for breaking D23 Expo news and coverage.

For even more tips, be sure to watch our exclusive video series “Know Before You Expo” on the official D23 YouTube channel at YouTube.com/DisneyD23.

From one Disney fan to another, I am thrilled that you are joining us at D23 Expo… see you there!



Yours,






Michael Vargo


----------



## only hope

The Pho said:


> Which browser are you using?  All the tweets load automatically on certain browsers, Safari, Edge, Chrome, Opera, etc.   If your using something more privacy focused, Firefox, DuckDuckGo, Tor, etc.  it might be getting blocked from loading.  Changing settings should be able to fix it.



Oooh, must be a browser thing then. I thought it was a mobile thing. I use DuckDuckGo. I have the plug-in too for my laptop but apparently that’s less restrictive. 

Yep, just checked on Safari and it’s fine there.


----------



## jhoannam

Farro said:


> Nope. I get people don't like restrictions, but what you are saying just simply isn't true as a blanket statement.
> 
> For regular dining plan ($78.01 per adult):
> 
> QS - need to spend about $23
> Table Service - need to spend about $46 (each)
> 
> 
> Now that alcohol is included, it is hard to not come out ahead.
> Dinner, say $28 for an entree, $11-13 for a glass of wine and then dessert - you can hit $46 easy.
> Counter service - 11-18 for lunch and then an 11-13 drink!!! Way ahead


Except when your 11YO doesn’t benefit from the alcoholic drinks but still pays for the adult price.


----------



## SaraJR

I have a reservation for Toledo, did anyone try the plant-based options? would love feedback on those


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SaraJR said:


> I have a reservation for Toledo, did anyone try the plant-based options? would love feedback on those



The one review I read they had gotten it and said it was very creative but some elements were better than others.  They actually thought it would be a very good thing to get for the table as like a shared starter or something


----------



## SaraJR

Tim Trecker restored my hope because he liked it and he is SUPER picky


----------



## Farro

jhoannam said:


> Except when your 11YO doesn’t benefit from the alcoholic drinks but still pays for the adult price.



And that's why I said in my post you quoted that you can't make "blanket statements" in reference to the poster I was quoting.


----------



## YesterDark

Yeah non-disney kid kid is a waste of money on the plan.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149106661593796608


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149106661593796608



Does that mean DHS's is opening first now if there is an "early" Christmas Present but the DLR on isn't opening until after the New year?  Interesting development


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Does that mean DHS's is opening first now if there is an "early" Christmas Present but the DLR on isn't opening until after the New year?


Correct. DHS will open first it seems at this point. They are putting all focus in getting the WDW version completely ready for the world and holding on DL.


----------



## hertamaniac

Wait...so the park that started construction first might not get the mirrored attraction until after WDW does?  I thought we heard about a 6 month lag from DL to WDW.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Correct. DHS will open first it seems at this point. They are putting all focus in getting the WDW version completely ready for the world and holding on DL.



Interesting development - wonder why the shift?  Just thinking/hoping the crowds are waiting for/will show up to WDW?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149106661593796608


If this is true, it will be nice to get at least part of the land before Disneyland. Sorta share opening different aspects of the land to make it fair to those of us on the East Coast. 

Shocking development though.


----------



## rteetz

hertamaniac said:


> Wait...so the park that started construction first might not get the mirrored attraction until after WDW does?  I thought we heard about a 6 month lag from DL to WDW.


The focus is now on getting WDW completely finished. All hands on deck. They want some press and some crowds.


----------



## hertamaniac

rteetz said:


> The focus is now on getting WDW completely finished. All hands on deck. They want some press and some crowds.



If they somehow manage to get it open by the end of next month, it will go a long way for PR.


----------



## rteetz

hertamaniac said:


> If they somehow manage to get it open by the end of next month, it will go a long way for PR.


Oh no won’t be open in August.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149069779191422977


----------



## hertamaniac

rteetz said:


> Oh no won’t be open in August.



I think the push is that the resort bookings at WDW are so soft that they had to shift their focus to WDW.  Even a September/October opening will likely push the bookings.


----------



## rteetz

hertamaniac said:


> I think the push is that the resort bookings at WDW are so soft that they had to shift their focus to WDW.  Even a September/October opening will likely push the bookings.


Yes Fall is VERY soft for WDW. Expect a lot of things to try and push the fall and even early 2020.


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> Yes Fall is VERY soft for WDW. Expect a lot of things to try and push the fall and even early 2020.


I agree. I think that they now have a semblance of an idea on what to expect with crowds.  They must be confident that having both rides available at opening won’t overwhelm the park


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Sweettears said:


> I agree. I think that they now have a semblance of an idea on what to expect with crowds.  They must be confident that having both rides available at opening won’t overwhelm the park


It will still overwhelm the park. Keep in mind that there are far more attractions at Disneyland than DHS.


----------



## rteetz

Sweettears said:


> I agree. I think that they now have a semblance of an idea on what to expect with crowds.  They must be confident that having both rides available at opening won’t overwhelm the park


Yeah it’s going to overwhelm the park. It’s going to be crowded no doubt. You won’t see 10 minute waits for Slinky dog. Even during this relatively soft summer waits at the studios are pretty decent.


----------



## SaintsManiac

I hope RotR is open by 11/29...


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> Yes Fall is VERY soft for WDW. Expect a lot of things to try and push the fall and even early 2020.


Come on resort discounts 

I've always wanted to see Festival of the Arts. This may be the year!


----------



## Mrs. W

SaintsManiac said:


> I hope RotR is open by 11/29...



Yes! I'll be at WDW for Thanksgiving, and I'd love to ride sometime during my stay.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149106661593796608


Very cool for us, but very odd especially since they haven't even announced a time/date for Rise for DLR, which supposedly was ahead of schedule. 

IF they are going to announce a date for Rise... either for 8/29 or sometime in the fall, that could definitely boost bookings if they are that soft. I guess DLR showed them that people are avoiding the parks because of SWGEdue to:
1)The "fear" of the crazy crowds (that never came)
2)Waiting for a "finished" land.

i guess they are hoping the soft bookings and soft DLR opening is due to #2 and not #1. 

But all of us here are of the #3 variety .. (we'd book no matter what! .. Heck I'd go if there were no rides in a Star Wars land open yet!)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Worried about this comment that poster had in a follow-up tweet:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149107038544257025


----------



## tlmadden73

PolyRob said:


> Come on resort discounts
> 
> I've always wanted to see Festival of the Arts. This may be the year!


My guess is they may be trying a "we are opening RoR" early strategy over discounts. Maybe they feel that opening early (in order to boost bookings?) backfired on them?


----------



## rteetz

tlmadden73 said:


> Very cool for us, but very odd especially since they haven't even announced a time/date for Rise for DLR, which supposedly was ahead of schedule.
> 
> IF they are going to announce a date for Rise... either for 8/29 or sometime in the fall, that could definitely boost bookings if they are that soft. I guess DLR showed them that people are avoiding the parks because of SWGEdue to:
> 1)The "fear" of the crazy crowds (that never came)
> 2)Waiting for a "finished" land.
> 
> i guess they are hoping the soft bookings and soft DLR opening is due to #2 and not #1.
> 
> But all of us here are of the #3 variety .. (we'd book no matter what! .. Heck I'd go if there were no rides in a Star Wars land open yet!)


Rise won’t be opening 8/29.


----------



## rteetz

tlmadden73 said:


> My guess is they may be trying a "we are opening RoR" early strategy over discounts. Maybe they feel that opening early (in order to boost bookings?) backfired on them?


Nope discounts will come


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> Worried about this comment that poster had in a follow-up tweet:


Oof. How can it be THAT bad? Wasn't Rocket rods just a bad version of Test Track (but people on a people mover track?) that broke down a lot?

RoR sounds a lot better (without seeing it) .. I mean .. at its core .. it's just a dark ride with a story element to it? But with animatronics and larger than life props (AT&Ts)

I don't expect it to be thrilling . you just sit in a vehicle and experience the story .. just that it is a STAR WARS story . .just like any other dark ride (pirates, haunted mansion, little Mermaid, etc.). But I do expect it to be cool! (as a Star Wars fan)


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> Nope discounts will come


I am in awe of our fount of knowledge!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> Oof. How can it be THAT bad? Wasn't Rocket rods just a bad version of Test Track (but people on a people mover track?) that broke down a lot?
> 
> RoR sounds a lot better (without seeing it) .. I mean .. at its core .. it's just a dark ride with a story element to it? But with animatronics and larger than life props (AT&Ts)
> 
> I don't expect it to be thrilling . you just sit in a vehicle and experience the story .. just that it is a STAR WARS story . .just like any other dark ride (pirates, haunted mansion, little Mermaid, etc.). But I do expect it to be cool! (as a Star Wars fan)



I assume just as far as the level of technical challenges and that they can't get it to work reliably

Hopefully not in the "we didn't bank the turns or reinforce the supports" kind of way


----------



## rteetz

tlmadden73 said:


> Oof. How can it be THAT bad? Wasn't Rocket rods just a bad version of Test Track (but people on a people mover track?) that broke down a lot?
> 
> RoR sounds a lot better (without seeing it) .. I mean .. at its core .. it's just a dark ride with a story element to it? But with animatronics and larger than life props (AT&Ts)
> 
> I don't expect it to be thrilling . you just sit in a vehicle and experience the story .. just that it is a STAR WARS story . .just like any other dark ride (pirates, haunted mansion, little Mermaid, etc.). But I do expect it to be cool! (as a Star Wars fan)


No Rocket Rods was different from Test Track. Rocket Rods also had foundation issues and was basically a complete mess. 

RotR has plenty of issues too but is billed as one of the most advanced rides ever because it is. It’s more than a dark ride, and it does have a thrill aspect.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> No Rocket Rods was different from Test Track. Rocket Rods also had foundation issues and was basically a complete mess.
> 
> RotR has plenty of issues too but is billed as one of the most advanced rides ever because it is. It’s more than a dark ride, and it does have a thrill aspect.


I guess (from what I've seen) Rocket Rods seemed like a combo of test track (in a car .. with fast acceleration in parts) and the people mover. 

So . .sounds like RotR is having technical issues .. I guess that is good (that it is that advanced) and bad (that it may break down a lot). Hopefully it isn't another Yeti situation . 
All the more reason I want to try and experience SWGE (and the rides) sooner than later -- in case things are not working, break down and never fixed (or things are cut down, etc.)


----------



## rteetz

tlmadden73 said:


> I guess (from what I've seen) Rocket Rods seemed like a combo of test track (in a car .. with fast acceleration in parts) and the people mover.
> 
> So . .sounds like RotR is having technical issues .. I guess that is good (that it is that advanced) and bad (that it may break down a lot). Hopefully it isn't another Yeti situation .
> All the more reason I want to try and experience SWGE (and the rides) sooner than later -- in case things are not working, break down and never fixed (or things are cut down, etc.)


The peoplemover track wasn’t built for a rocket rods type attraction. 

The Yeti is an AA and the ride can still run without it. RotR has issues with the vehicles themselves. You can’t have a ride without ride vehicles.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Well this is not good if true:


----------



## hertamaniac

Spoiler: Potential Spoiler



If you read down the tweet further someone mentions issues with the descent/return sequence.


 I don't even want to begin to guess if it is mechanical and/or structural or completely off-base.

A total guess, but if they poured a foundation and have the structural supports in place, but the force/stress on a sequence is showing signs of fatigue in DL, then WDW may be in better position to reinforce. Pure conjecture on my part. No, I'm not going down the Yeti path.


----------



## mollmoll4

Is this something Disney does often?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Portions of the wall around Pop/AoA station removed.  We’re getting closer folks!


----------



## firefly_ris

rteetz said:


> RotR has plenty of issues too but is billed as one of the most advanced rides ever because it is. It’s more than a dark ride, and it does have a thrill aspect.



Did we say trackless ride.... no no, it's actually an amazing walkthrough attraction with a fun slide at the end! That's what we were going for all along, really...

But I really do hope they work the kinks out, it does sound pretty cool.


----------



## OSUZorba

The Pho said:


> It was fairly interesting.  Six Flags wanted to dump it, and they did when they filed Chapter 11.   Looks like the city will be paying for the demolition.
> 
> Now I’m curious how ACE will respond.   Perhaps they’ll start pushing to save another ride or two.   4 of the park’s rides were moved after it was closed


IIRC, after the hurricane Six Flags started moving rides out and the city got an injection against them to prevent any more ride movement. The city was then seeking damages for their failure to reopen. Does the park have any classic coasters? Out side of classic coasters Knoebels is probably more likely than ACE to save something. Unfortantly most will likely be sold for scrap.


----------



## OSUZorba

only hope said:


> Can descriptions be added with the twitter links? On phones there’s no preview of the tweet. The only thing that shows is the link, so to find out what the post is about the link has to be opened. I kept wondering why people were posting a link with no info til I looked at DIS on my laptop and saw that there, twitter links come with a title and often a picture.


I'm the opposite, they work on my phone but not my laptop. I think it is because I have all tracking blocked on my laptop but not my phone.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

For once I'm sadden if something happens first at WDW vs DLR


----------



## writerguyfl

hertamaniac said:


> If you read down the tweet further someone mentions issues with the descent/return sequence.  I don't even want to begin to guess if it is mechanical and/or structural or completely off-base.
> 
> A total guess, but if they poured a foundation and have the structural supports in place, but the force/stress on the descent/drop sequence is showing signs of fatigue in DL, then WDW may be in better position to reinforce. Pure conjecture on my part. No, I'm not going down the Yeti path.



You just spoiled a component of this attraction for all of us that purposely have avoided reading about it prior to experiencing it.


----------



## skier_pete

Why are we all of a sudden trusting this one dude on Twitter for our Disney rumors? Is he someone reliable? I'd recently read that RotR is almost ready to go, again on Twitter,but why believe one over the other?


----------



## DarthGallifrey

Truxi said:


> Yeah, I don't really get it either. I guess they liked The Thing, but now It's Different AND Under New Management, so they just...yeah.
> 
> But also, y'know, it's the rise of that whole youtube radicalization thing, and Star Wars and stoking rage are both good ways to get views.
> 
> tbh, I thought TLJ had too much story. Or at least, it tried to go in too many different directions thematically, and it wound up feeling like a mid-season filler-ish episode for far too many of the scenes. ...I mean, I have many, many complaints. Pretty much the only thing I enjoyed in the movie was Luke (which...a lot of the haters are enraged about his treatment, but I kind of think it was perfect? That "feel the Force" scene? Amazing.) But it's not nearly enough to sour me on the whole franchise.
> 
> But to these guys, Star Wars has become a symbol of the SJW Culture War or whatever.



YouTube, reddit, blogs, and the internet in general have all driven this negativity.  It's like people are incapable of forming their own opinions and just go with what some idiot with a camera and a live stream is saying.  I also think its 'cool' to hate Disney.   

These people that are angry about diversity in Disney Star Wars are so blind.  Princess Leia was far more competent than Luke or Han in the Death Star scenes in ANH so I guess Kathleen Kennedy went back in time and started whispering in Lucas' ear right?  Because it's all her haha.  I just can't with these people. 

It's like the original trilogy is behind safety glass and void of any criticism even though the original three films have plenty of their own issues.  Honestly, imo, Return of the Jedi is one of the worst Star War films.  The first act is a toy commercial and the rest of the movie can't figure out what tone it wants.  Ewoks were thrown in, because kids, just like many of Lucas' choices during the prequels.  I love every scene with Vader, Luke, and Palpatine but the rest of that movie is a mess.  Say what you will about the PT but it's set design and world building cannot be topped by any of the other movies imo.  

I love Star Wars.  Disney, Lucas, Prequels, OT...etc.  There are stronger films and weaker films but I love Star Wars for what it is.  Its ups and its downs.  

Interestingly enough, a lot of the criticism that TLJ gets is the same criticism that Empire gets.  TLJ certainly has it's issues but its a beautiful film with some standout scenes.  IMO the biggest faults of Rian Johnson were sticking so close to TFA and insisting on reshooting his version of Rey handing the saber to Luke.  Luke NEVER would have just tossed it away like that.  The humor was really jarring and out of place. Aside from that, I agree that the handling of Luke was great.  I loved his arc and thought it fit him and the heroes journey archetype perfectly.


----------



## Fantasia79

Probably discussed.  

I think Disney long assumed that people were holding out for Star Wars, but turned out, that wasn’t it.


----------



## OKW Lover

tlmadden73 said:


> Oof. How can it be THAT bad? Wasn't Rocket rods just a bad version of Test Track (but people on a people mover track?) that broke down a lot?


Rocket Rods wasn't anything at all like Test Track.  Entirely different structure, cars, technology.  I rode it when it first opened and it was just a series of quick accelerations, rapid braking and turns.  The track had lots of corners which meant that there were a lot of quick transitions from acceleration to braking.  The elevated track that was previously used for the slow, steady people mover apparently couldn't take the forces this created.


----------



## hertamaniac

writerguyfl said:


> You just spoiled a component of this attraction for all of us that purposely have avoided reading about it prior to experiencing it.



Hardly.  Since my message is nested in a rumor thread it is not confirmed and shouldn't be taken as fact.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Why are we all of a sudden trusting this one dude on Twitter for our Disney rumors? Is he someone reliable? I'd recently read that RotR is almost ready to go, again on Twitter,but why believe one over the other?


DLthings is reliable for Disneyland stuff.


----------



## DarthGallifrey

rteetz said:


> Correct. DHS will open first it seems at this point. They are putting all focus in getting the WDW version completely ready for the world and holding on DL.



Well, this makes me both happy and sad for my trip to Disneyland in September.  It's great from the aspect that I don't see crowds surging their now as even more people will surely wait for WDW if it will be fully complete first.

Sad, because it was the only ride I was interested in


----------



## DarthGallifrey

rteetz said:


> Yeah it’s going to overwhelm the park. It’s going to be crowded no doubt. You won’t see 10 minute waits for Slinky dog. Even during this relatively soft summer waits at the studios are pretty decent.



HWS was almost unbearable the one day I was there last week. It didn't help that Tower wasn't running at full capacity.  I can't wait for that park to be complete haha


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS/REMINDER*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149287721946324992


----------



## rteetz

*News*


https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...sweeter-at-goofys-candy-co-at-disney-springs/


----------



## danikoski

Didn't Infinity Falls at Sea World have lift problems? I wonder if something is going on with RotR in a similar fashion. Isn't RotR also the first trackless ride in the US? And it appeared to be a pretty decent sized trackless vehicle from the photo releases. Getting all that tech to line up may be difficult.


----------



## jknezek

This is kind of interesting. Doesn't seem like Far From Home will have any problems reaching $1B, but I can't imagine Sony would be dumb enough to pull it from Marvel. Given the hash Sony made of the previous SpiderMan, they need Marvel to make sense of the character. Still, there is a decent explanation of why the clause would be in there from Marvel's point of view. I'm in no hurry to see a Venom/Spidey crossover though. I know Venom did well at the box office, but it didn't do much for me.

https://www.independent.co.uk/arts-...-box-office-marvel-studios-sony-a9000146.html


----------



## danikoski

Saw this...don't feed the animals folks...rabies isn't something to take lightly. There are very few viruses in this world that have a 100% mortality rate once symptoms show. Rabies, except in a few exceptional cases, is one of those viruses.
https://www.foxnews.com/health/officials-rabies-disney-worlds-epcot-theme-park.amp


----------



## rteetz

*News*

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...n-station-opens-at-disneys-animal-kingdom.htm


----------



## scrappinginontario

hertamaniac said:


> Hardly.  Since my message is nested in a rumor thread it is not confirmed and shouldn't be taken as fact.


People on this thread have been making a concerted effort not to list any spoilers about SW:GE rides here.  They use the SW boards and threads for that.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

DarthGallifrey said:


> These people that are angry about diversity in Disney Star Wars are so blind.  Princess Leia was far more competent than Luke or Han in the Death Star scenes in ANH so I guess Kathleen Kennedy went back in time and started whispering in Lucas' ear right?  Because it's all her haha.  I just can't with these people.


Uh, you might have hit on the issue without realizing it.  Leia was a well-drawn character with a compelling actress playing her. There was no sense in which she was added in just to stick a woman in the movie. That was part of it, but she was interesting and held her own.

Speaking only for myself: I think they did a horrible job of developing the character of Finn and I felt like TLJ would have been stronger and moved along better without Rose and her entire throw-away storyline that goes nowhere except a chemistry-free relationship with Finn.  It all ends up feeling like they threw in certain characters for the sake of making a statement but didn’t bother to develop them.  

That’s different than being “angry about diversity” in the movie. That’s a popular thing to post these days but I think isn’t accurate for the vast majority of those who were less than thrilled with TLJ. People just give the nuts who do have an issue with diversity in and of itself WAY too much attention... often for their own motives.


----------



## writerguyfl

hertamaniac said:


> Hardly.  Since my message is nested in a rumor thread it is not confirmed and shouldn't be taken as fact.



As *scrappinginontario* accurately notes, lots of people here don't want to know anything about future attractions.  Additionally, this is NOT a rumor thread.  (Check the thread title.)


----------



## dm1996

A quick search for Disney resorts at the end of Oct, Nov and Dec shows a huge problem for Disney. Those are typically some the strongest weeks for Disney and other than Ft Wilderness, just about everything is available. 
Not releasing free dining or any discounts is really backfiring and everyday they wait is pushing people to make other holiday/vacation plans.


----------



## DarthGallifrey

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Uh, you might have hit on the issue without realizing it.  Leia was a well-drawn character with a compelling actress playing her. There was no sense in which she was added in just to stick a woman in the movie. That was part of it, but she was interesting and held her own.
> 
> Speaking only for myself: I think they did a horrible job of developing the character of Finn and I felt like TLJ would have been stronger and moved along better without Rose and her entire throw-away storyline that goes nowhere except a chemistry-free relationship with Finn.  It all ends up feeling like they threw in certain characters for the sake of making a statement but didn’t bother to develop them.
> 
> That’s different than being “angry about diversity” in the movie. That’s a popular thing to post these days but I think isn’t accurate for the vast majority of those who were less than thrilled with TLJ. People just give the nuts who do have an issue with diversity in and of itself WAY too much attention... often for their own motives.



I agree with on Finn and Rose for the most part.  I do like Rose as a character though.  She was one of my favorite things about TLJ aside from, yes, that story line went nowhere.  I still that as a character she added to the film.  But the character treatment of Finn in both TFA and TLJ was horrendous, imo.  

And I have to disagree with you that the angry about diversity thing is just something popular to post.  All of the hatred that I saw and especially the hatred that I continue to see focuses on Kathleen Kennedy and her SJW agenda.  Sure, that isn't you and you have some valid criticism as well as others.  But even with your criticisms Finn and Rose's race/sex have nothing to do with the issues.  The issues are story and whether Finn was white and Rose was a male or a white female it still would have fallen flat and some people, not you, focus in on the race/sex as the root of the problem.  There is a lot of sexist crap thrown at Kathleen Kennedy.  The actress that plays Rose was harassed so much online to the point that she had to delete her IG account.  So we can't say that sexism/racism isn't a very real problem with some of the hatred for TLJ.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS/PHOTOS:*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149330071234240513


----------



## dina444444

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149348440213807104


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

dina444444 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149348440213807104


Yay! Walt Disney World wins!!! 

Very exciting for both coasts to finally have an announcement on when this very anticipated attraction will be opening.

Shocking to see how far behind Disneyland's is though.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Glad to have actual dates for RotR .... but man, could make the holidays super crowded now

.... and if they are still slow at the holidays, that is a really bad sign I think - kind of out of excuses then


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Yay! Walt Disney World wins!!!
> 
> Very exciting for both coasts to finally have an announcement on when this very anticipated attraction will be opening.
> 
> Shocking to see how far behind Disneyland's is though.


It's like you're rubbing salt in my wounds


----------



## SaintsManiac

Dang


----------



## DarthGallifrey

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> It's like you're rubbing salt in my wounds



Yeah, as someone who is going to Disneyland in Sept this is definitely disappointing. 

It also just doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> It's like you're rubbing salt in my wounds


It definitely is interesting how far behind Disneyland's truly is. It is nice that they are sharing opening different aspects of the Land on both coasts though. WDW has to wait 3 months for the land while Disneyland has to wait 5 weeks for the RotR attraction. 

I know it's not ideal and that it was said to open in 2019 for both Disneyland and Walt Disney World. We just don't know the extent of the issue that Disneyland's version had. I'm guessing they caught it soon enough that they were able to apply the changes to Walt Disney World's version making it a little further ahead.


----------



## Gusey

When does Episode 9 come out, could see it as an extra marketing thing (for either film or land  )?


----------



## dina444444

Gusey said:


> When does Episode 9 come out, could see it as an extra marketing thing (for either film or land  )?


Two weeks after it opens at DHS.


----------



## jknezek

Gusey said:


> When does Episode 9 come out, could see it as an extra marketing thing (for either film or land  )?


December 20


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> Glad to have actual dates for RotR .... but man, could make the holidays super crowded now
> 
> .... and if they are still slow at the holidays, that is a really bad sign I think - kind of out of excuses then




Yes, yes! Everyone go during the holidays, it's magical and this will only add to it! You'll have the time of your lives!!!!!!!!!

(meanwhile, Farro will be visiting in May  )


----------



## SG131

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> It definitely is interesting how far behind Disneyland's truly is. It is nice that they are sharing opening different aspects of the Land on both coasts though. WDW has to wait 3 months for the land while Disneyland has to wait 5 weeks for the RotR attraction.
> 
> I know it's not ideal and that it was said to open in 2019 for both Disneyland and Walt Disney World. We just don't know the extent of the issue that Disneyland's version had. I'm guessing they caught it soon enough that they were able to apply the changes to Walt Disney World's version making it a little further ahead.


Is there a chance that it's not that Disneyland's system is having more issues that WDW and just that there's one team of people in place to get the tech up and working and they had to pick one system to work on at a time.  Maybe after the disappointing crowd levels they chose to focus on WDW first?


----------



## LoganBrown1990

DarthGallifrey said:


> Yeah, as someone who is going to Disneyland in Sept this is definitely disappointing.
> 
> It also just doesn't make any sense to me.


I'm also going to Disneyland in September. This is definitely a bummer, but maybe on the bright side, these lower crowds will continue?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


>




well, we get on sites/accounts with rumors when they are wrong, so guess we should give this course credit for having it correct


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

SG131 said:


> Is there a chance that it's not that Disneyland's system is having more issues that WDW and just that there's one team of people in place to get the tech up and working and they had to pick one system to work on at a time.  Maybe after the disappointing crowd levels they chose to focus on WDW first?


I would say anything is possible. I wouldn't be surprised they are choosing Walt Disney World since I'm pretty sure it makes more money than Disneyland. I would be very sad if that was the reasoning though.


----------



## JETSDAD

Looks like our Sept, Oct, January plan worked out well.  Although we figured first week of Sept would just be a relaxing trip before SWGE we're excited to be there early on.  Then our first week of January we can do RotR. October may be our relaxing(ish) trip. Fun times!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SG131 said:


> Is there a chance that it's not that Disneyland's system is having more issues that WDW and just that there's one team of people in place to get the tech up and working and they had to pick one system to work on at a time.  Maybe after the disappointing crowd levels they chose to focus on WDW first?



I think that is part of it - getting the feeling it is "All hands on deck" to get WDW's up and fully running and hoping that crowds will come to WDW and just putting all their chips there


----------



## dlavender

dm1996 said:


> A quick search for Disney resorts at the end of Oct, Nov and Dec shows a huge problem for Disney. Those are typically some the strongest weeks for Disney and other than Ft Wilderness, just about everything is available.
> Not releasing free dining or any discounts is really backfiring and everyday they wait is pushing people to make other holiday/vacation plans.



I still think they have a pricing problem with the resorts.  It’s at least a problem for us, lol. As a family of 5 our options are limited. We are headed for a trip next week and would have switched to on site but even with wide open availability our Fl resident rate at even CBR is $190 per night.  For us that’s crazy.  So we are staying offsite. To be fair, offsite availability is also wide open. But they are offering great deals. I’m selfishly hoping that WDW continues to see less than ideal occupancy rates and adjusts.  Even though that most likely means just more DVC....


----------



## Jetku

News of Disney World getting Rise of the Resistance not only this year, but before Disneyland, is shocking to me. 

Disney must be at least partially attributing the (relative) commercial flop of Galaxy’s Edge in DL to a delayed ROTR. Based on the wording on the parks blog, it’s all hands on deck at WDW. They are trying to ensure WDW’s Galaxy’s Edge meets their expectations financially.


----------



## DarthGallifrey

LoganBrown1990 said:


> I'm also going to Disneyland in September. This is definitely a bummer, but maybe on the bright side, these lower crowds will continue?



I think its safe to assume that the surge will hit harder at WDW in Dec due to having both rides.  Obviously, Halloween time and AP blackouts ending will certainly increase crowds from what they are now but I don't forsee them being crazy at this point.

It's my first trip to Disneyland so in a way it will be nice if pans out that way


----------



## ejgonz2

Yay!!!!!! I can safely book for Jan/Feb next year!!!!


----------



## Firebird060

I am hoping for Good October Discount then,  maybe enough to entice me to go again,  As much as I want to Ride ROTR if the crowds are more manageable in October, so I can build me a lightsaber and droid without super long 6 hour wait, I will be all for it.


----------



## PolyRob

*Rumor?*

https://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/di...magic-kingdom-walkway-to-become-a-reality.htm


----------



## disneygirlsng

Jetku said:


> News of Disney World getting Rise of the Resistance not only this year, but before Disneyland, is shocking to me.
> 
> Disney must be at least partially attributing the (relative) commercial flop of Galaxy’s Edge in DL to a delayed ROTR. Based on the wording on the parks blog, it’s all hands on deck at WDW. They are trying to ensure WDW’s Galaxy’s Edge meets their expectations financially.


They announced it would open before the year ended, so that part didn't surprise me. But yes, surprised that it is opening before DL.


----------



## SG131

PolyRob said:


> *Rumor?*
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/di...magic-kingdom-walkway-to-become-a-reality.htm


I hope it's true.  It's very long overdue!


----------



## Farro

PolyRob said:


> *Rumor?*
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/di...magic-kingdom-walkway-to-become-a-reality.htm



And just like that, the MK hotels are BACK IN PLAY!!! 

If this really comes to fruition, it could convince us to finally try the Grand Floridian one day. We could walk to MK and to the TTC! (past the Poly)


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

PolyRob said:


> *Rumor?*
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/di...magic-kingdom-walkway-to-become-a-reality.htm


A bridge is something I would love! I enjoy walking from the TTC to the Grand right now since it is a very relaxing path. If I can do a daily walk from the TTC to the Contemporary (the long way), that would be awesome!


----------



## Farro

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> A bridge is something I would love! I enjoy walking from the TTC to the Grand right now since it is a very relaxing path. If I can do a daily walk from the TTC to the Contemporary (the long way), that would be awesome!



Disney needs to realize the value of being able to walk. They should create walking paths from as many hotels to parks as they can, even if a mile or more. They could rent divvy bikes for the paths!

Seriously, living in a walkable city, I hate visiting places that don't have usable sidewalks.


----------



## PolyRob

SG131 said:


> I hope it's true.  It's very long overdue!





Farro said:


> And just like that, the MK hotels are BACK IN PLAY!!!
> 
> If this really comes to fruition, it could convince us to finally try the Grand Floridian one day. We could walk to MK and to the TTC! (past the Poly)





AMusicLifeForMe said:


> A bridge is something I would love! I enjoy walking from the TTC to the Grand right now since it is a very relaxing path. If I can do a daily walk from the TTC to the Contemporary (the long way), that would be awesome!


Agreed, this would make me so happy! I am only staying at CR for a short split this fall because of the walk back after MNSSHP. I would love to have that option at GF!

It would also relieve a lot of stress on the second floor of the lobby during the holiday season when people are flooding the resort for the tree and gingerbread house. The elevators and updated security were a nightmare the past two years.


----------



## rteetz

PolyRob said:


> *Rumor?*
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/di...magic-kingdom-walkway-to-become-a-reality.htm


I just hope this doesn’t mean the end of the water pageant.


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> I just hope this doesn’t mean the end of the water pageant.


That would be very sad! I saw the staging area and heard them testing it during one of my Conch Key stays. It was a highlight of that room!


----------



## Firebird060

You mean the temporary Water pagent that has been around for decades?    I dont think it needs to go anywhere, they can just make a bridge like they have at epcot, they could even close the path at dark or something if they dont want to invest in a glorified bridge attendant for the night time water pagent


----------



## Firebird060

PolyRob said:


> That would be very sad! I saw the staging area and heard them testing it during one of my Conch Key stays. It was a highlight of that room!


 I love the Conch Key building at GF, it deff has a few water view rooms that have the added benefit of not being official park view rooms but still afford you that luxury


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149374044086636544


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> Disney needs to realize the value of being able to walk. They should create walking paths from as many hotels to parks as they can, even if a mile or more. They could rent divvy bikes for the paths!
> 
> Seriously, living in a walkable city, I hate visiting places that don't have usable sidewalks.



I enjoy a good walk - but I am coming from the other side - we don't have any sidewalks near us and used to driving everywhere 

no idea what divvy bikes are but could be neat if they had pikes or those Lime Scooter things or something for people to use and have them parked at the hotels and the park entrances


----------



## jimandami

Ugh!  Now my son wants to stay 3 more days into our December trip to see ROTR.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

The guy behind the John Wick movies is now on board Disney +'s Falcon and Winter Soldier series


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> I enjoy a good walk - but I am coming from the other side - we don't have any sidewalks near us and used to driving everywhere
> 
> no idea what divvy bikes are but could be neat if they had pikes or those Lime Scooter things or something for people to use and have them parked at the hotels and the park entrances



Divvy bikes (and now scooters) are rentable bikes that are placed throughout the city. You can rent one for as long as you want and return them to whatever station you are near. Disney could conceivably build these walking/bike paths and have Divvy stations at each park entrance. Relatively cheap transportation. 

Obviously not everyone's tastes, but I'm sure there are a lot of people like me and Micky who would love a good walk or bike ride to the parks.


----------



## 916chipndale

Walkway should have been completed a while ago. Agree that hopefully they are be able to incorporate a bridge that would allow the EWP to continue. At the end of the night the monorails are packed, and the GF is the last stop coming back from MK so walking is a no brainer. Yes there's a boat that's a rather quick ride but I would definitely prefer to walk at that point.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Divvy bikes (and now scooters) are rentable bikes that are placed throughout the city. You can rent one for as long as you want and return them to whatever station you are near. Disney could conceivably build these walking/bike paths and have Divvy stations at each park entrance. Relatively cheap transportation.
> 
> Obviously not everyone's tastes, but I'm sure there are a lot of people like me and Micky who would love a good walk or bike ride to the parks.
> 
> View attachment 416454


In Milwaukee we have Bublr bikes which is the same concept.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News*

The Motion Picture Soundtrack to the Lion King (2019) is now available!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149353071761416193


----------



## bookbabe626

JETSDAD said:


> Looks like our Sept, Oct, January plan worked out well.  Although we figured first week of Sept would just be a relaxing trip before SWGE we're excited to be there early on.  Then our first week of January we can do RotR. October may be our relaxing(ish) trip. Fun times!!



We booked bounceback deals ages ago for two short trips...Sept 1-6 and Dec 12-15, expecting both to be relatively quiet trips.  (I just retired from teaching, and was excited to go during non-peak weeks.)  I’m not sure if Disney loves me or hates me by opening the two phases of SWGE just before each trip.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> Divvy bikes (and now scooters) are rentable bikes that are placed throughout the city. You can rent one for as long as you want and return them to whatever station you are near. Disney could conceivably build these walking/bike paths and have Divvy stations at each park entrance. Relatively cheap transportation.
> 
> Obviously not everyone's tastes, but I'm sure there are a lot of people like me and Micky who would love a good walk or bike ride to the parks.
> 
> View attachment 416454



ah, ok, we have those but they are called Citi Bikes 



Didn't know if Divvy was like a type of bike, but I guess just a brand


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> ah, ok, we have those but they are called Citi Bikes
> View attachment 416456
> 
> 
> Didn't know if Divvy was like a type of bike, but I guess just a brand




I'm learning from this thread every city seems to have their own version.

Get with it WDW!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

916chipndale said:


> Walkway should have been completed a while ago. Agree that hopefully they are be able to incorporate a bridge that would allow the EWP to continue. At the end of the night the monorails are packed, and the GF is the last stop coming back from MK so walking is a no brainer. Yes there's a boat that's a rather quick ride but I would definitely prefer to walk at that point.



I think they need to get other boats in an out of that pathway for the shipyard where they do the work on the boats, so they would definitely need to do a draw bridge or something.  I mean, they have one at EPCOT that is bigger than this one would need to be so they could definitely do that


----------



## The Pho

PolyRob said:


> *Rumor?*
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/di...magic-kingdom-walkway-to-become-a-reality.htm



That would be perfect.   Grand Floridian’s transportation is the main reason I won’t stay there again.   This solves that.  



rteetz said:


> I just hope this doesn’t mean the end of the water pageant.


It’s definitely a concern but they need that waterway for other things as well that won’t be going away.  There are plenty of ways to keep it and have a walking path.


----------



## rteetz

http://blogmickey.com/2019/07/red-car-trolley-news-boys-show-ending-at-disney-california-adventure/


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

DarthGallifrey said:


> I agree with on Finn and Rose for the most part.  I do like Rose as a character though.  She was one of my favorite things about TLJ aside from, yes, that story line went nowhere.  I still that as a character she added to the film.  But the character treatment of Finn in both TFA and TLJ was horrendous, imo.
> 
> And I have to disagree with you that the angry about diversity thing is just something popular to post.  All of the hatred that I saw and especially the hatred that I continue to see focuses on Kathleen Kennedy and her SJW agenda.  Sure, that isn't you and you have some valid criticism as well as others.  But even with your criticisms Finn and Rose's race/sex have nothing to do with the issues.  The issues are story and whether Finn was white and Rose was a male or a white female it still would have fallen flat and some people, not you, focus in on the race/sex as the root of the problem.  There is a lot of sexist crap thrown at Kathleen Kennedy.  The actress that plays Rose was harassed so much online to the point that she had to delete her IG account.  So we can't say that sexism/racism isn't a very real problem with some of the hatred for TLJ.


I don't like to indulge in more than one OT post so after one more thought I will happily leave this in "agree to disagree" territory!  Always ok!  

IMO, every time an issue intersects with politics it takes on a ludicrous life of its own.  But in these situations -- TLJ criticism, the recent Little Mermaid thing, etc.) -- the actually offensive posts on the topic are absolutely BURIED by posts attacking the former.  This is true wrt Twitter, FB, etc. -- just take a look at the share of posts when a hashtag trends, let's say.  Then various groups with agendas (political, publicity, seeking 'likes', etc.) pour gasoline on the fire and help make it look much larger.  And then there's the issue of anyone who doesn't fall perfectly in line with the latter group being lumped in with the offensive people (which you didn't do but happens ALL the time).  In other words, those who are ACTUALLY being offensive are a very small share -- demonstrable from post numbers and who keeps the story alive IMO.


----------



## DarthGallifrey

Farro said:


> Disney needs to realize the value of being able to walk. They should create walking paths from as many hotels to parks as they can, even if a mile or more. They could rent divvy bikes for the paths!
> 
> Seriously, living in a walkable city, I hate visiting places that don't have usable sidewalks.



One of my favorite parts about staying at Boardwalk was the ability to walk to EPCOT.  Im also from a walkable city so I am more inclined to walk than take a bus.


----------



## Fantasia79

PolyRob said:


> *Rumor?*
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/di...magic-kingdom-walkway-to-become-a-reality.htm



Finally!  I’ve thought about pole vaulting over the gap.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Farro said:


> Disney needs to realize the value of being able to walk. They should create walking paths from as many hotels to parks as they can, even if a mile or more. They could rent divvy bikes for the paths!
> 
> Seriously, living in a walkable city, I hate visiting places that don't have usable sidewalks.


BINGO!!!  SAME!!!  I have been a broken record on this wrt Riviera... if it was walkable to at least Epcot, would have been an absolute game changer for us.  We own at BLT and will be sticking with that for our longer trips, but I would totally book the occasional cash stay at GF if they build this.


----------



## afan

Farro said:


> I'm learning from this thread every city seems to have their own version.
> 
> Get with it WDW!



Considering the number of bikes that have been pulled out of various waterways around Seattle I'm not sure having these next to bay lake is a good idea. Plus people would try and use them property wide and they don't need to be biking on those roads.  Plus I don't want to walk aroubd outside the parks and see bikes all over the place.  It's good in concept but not for wdw imo.


----------



## Farro

afan said:


> Considering the number of bikes that have been pulled out of various waterways around Seattle I'm not sure having these next to bay lake is a good idea. Plus people would try and use them property wide and they don't need to be biking on those roads.  Plus I don't want to walk aroubd outside the parks and see bikes all over the place.  It's good in concept but not for wdw imo.



I think it would be great! Obviously it would involve bike paths and the like, but if Chicago and other cities can make bike paths, WDW certainly can. And I don't think the amount of people who would actually use the bikes would cause much disruption. 
Divvy is wildly popular here, has been for a few years. We don't seem to be pulling bikes out of our rivers and the lake though. 

Obviously this will never happen, but it should.


----------



## jknezek

Critic reviews of The Lion King aren't fantastic. Praise for the tech, not a lot for the story. Seems like critics are either unhappy that it is so shot for shot, or annoyed that where it doesn't go shot for shot they added 30 minutes that don't seem to improve on the original. Still, several critics, while being critical, expect it to make a mint regardless of their opinions. 

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/lion-king-reviews-what-critics-are-saying-1223862


----------



## Brett Wyman

Fantasia79 said:


> Finally!  I’ve thought about pole vaulting over the gap.



I hope this is true. Its sorely needed. But I am curious how they will allow the EWP floats to pass under.


----------



## mollmoll4

Rise of the Resistance is a top 20 trending topic on twitter right now. Seems some people are talking about it


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> I think it would be great! Obviously it would involve bike paths and the like, but if Chicago and other cities can make bike paths, WDW certainly can. And I don't think the amount of people who would actually use the bikes would cause much disruption.
> Divvy is wildly popular here, has been for a few years. We don't seem to be pulling bikes out of our rivers and the lake though.
> 
> Obviously this will never happen, but it should.


Oh yeah Disney wouldn't want these on roads at WDW. They don't even have sidewalks around WDW for the most part let alone bike lanes.


----------



## 916chipndale

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think they need to get other boats in an out of that pathway for the shipyard where they do the work on the boats, so they would definitely need to do a draw bridge or something.  I mean, they have one at EPCOT that is bigger than this one would need to be so they could definitely do that



Totally forgot about the Liberty Belle


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> Critic reviews of The Lion King aren't fantastic. Praise for the tech, not a lot for the story. Seems like critics are either unhappy that it is so shot for shot, or annoyed that where it doesn't go shot for shot they added 30 minutes that don't seem to improve on the original. Still, several critics, while being critical, expect it to make a mint regardless of their opinions.
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/lion-king-reviews-what-critics-are-saying-1223862


Yeah about 60% on Rotten Tomatoes. Some do seem to like it otherwise lots of negatives.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> Oh yeah Disney wouldn't want these on roads at WDW. They don't even have sidewalks around WDW for the most part let alone bike lanes.



It would be too huge of a financial undertaking for them to consider with all the infrastructure changes on the roads and such that would be needed...but if they let me talk to them, I can be very convincing...

Hmm, let me start my cost-benefit analysis.


----------



## Brett Wyman

rteetz said:


> Yeah about 60% on Rotten Tomatoes. Some do seem to like it otherwise lots of negatives.



Hollywood needs to learn(remember) that a 90 minute movie is still okay. The Dumbo remake is a great example of a movie that just went on and on and on for no real reason.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Brett Wyman said:


> Hollywood needs to learn(remember) that a 90 minute movie is still okay. The Dumbo remake is a great example of a movie that just went on and on and on for no real reason.



The Aladdin remake too - feels like despite being 30 mins longer than the animated movie the characters were, if anything, less fleshed out


----------



## rteetz

Brett Wyman said:


> Hollywood needs to learn(remember) that a 90 minute movie is still okay. The Dumbo remake is a great example of a movie that just went on and on and on for no real reason.


The Dumbo remake is on the shorter end. Dumbo the animated version is really short. By a quick look the Dumbo remake seems to be the shortest of all the remakes so far.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> Critic reviews of The Lion King aren't fantastic. Praise for the tech, not a lot for the story. Seems like critics are either unhappy that it is so shot for shot, or annoyed that where it doesn't go shot for shot they added 30 minutes that don't seem to improve on the original. Still, several critics, while being critical, expect it to make a mint regardless of their opinions.
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/lion-king-reviews-what-critics-are-saying-1223862




*"Still, several critics, while being critical, expect it to make a mint regardless of their opinions."*

and thus why they keep making these remakes

I had no interest in seeing this from the start, but I know a lot of people were really looking forward to it so I am still not happy that reviews are less than stellar ... but sometimes critics are off from what the general population feels


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Primeval Whirl Downtime Extended for the Third Time at Disney's Animal Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

http://blogmickey.com/2019/07/disneys-riviera-resort-construction-update-july-2019/


----------



## Brett Wyman

rteetz said:


> The Dumbo remake is on the shorter end. Dumbo the animated version is really short. By a quick look the Dumbo remake seems to be the shortest of all the remakes so far.



Maybe it just wasnt a good movie then. It felt long.


----------



## jknezek

Brett Wyman said:


> Hollywood needs to learn(remember) that a 90 minute movie is still okay. The Dumbo remake is a great example of a movie that just went on and on and on for no real reason.


I don't disagree but as the cost of tickets go up, some people expect more entertainment. This is part of my problem with going to movie theaters these days. They charge the same $15 ticket for 3 hours of special effects and star laden Endgame as they charge for 90 minutes of entry level rom com. Theaters are one of the last bastions where you don't actually pay for quality or quantity, you simply pay the same for all of it. 

I expect dynamic pricing is only a few years out and I think I've even seen it tested at a few theaters already. It's the only way I can think of to really keep theaters viable. I fully expect within the next 5 years when you get an Endgame type movie opening, you are going to pay $50 for opening night primetime, $40 for off hours on opening night and then see it drop quickly through the first weekend. Whereas the ticket for a theater showing an opening mid-level rom com is going to be $15 and a second weekend Endgame will probably have fallen to something like $20 at primetime and $15 to fill the rest of the hours.


----------



## rteetz

Brett Wyman said:


> Maybe it just wasnt a good movie then. It felt long.


The animated original is 64 minutes long. The remake is 1 hour 52 minutes. So it definitely is longer. Though in terms of the other remake the next closest is Cinderella at 1 hour 54 minutes.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> I don't disagree but as the cost of tickets go up, some people expect more entertainment. This is part of my problem with going to movie theaters these days. They charge the same $15 ticket for 3 hours of special effects and star laden Endgame as they charge for 90 minutes of entry level rom com. Theaters are one of the last bastions where you don't actually pay for quality or quantity, you simply pay the same for all of it.
> 
> I expect dynamic pricing is only a few years out and I think I've even seen it tested at a few theaters already. It's the only way I can think of to really keep theaters viable. I fully expect within the next 5 years when you get an Endgame type movie opening, you are going to pay $50 for opening night primetime, $40 for off hours on opening night and then see it drop quickly through the first weekend. Whereas the ticket for a theater showing an opening mid-level rom com is going to be $15 and a second weekend Endgame will probably have fallen to something like $20 at primetime and $15 to fill the rest of the hours.



I guess one angle of price difference is I would pay more for the better theater (better/bigger screen, better sound, etc.) for like an Endgame, vs a rom-com where I don't care about that ... but even with that the price difference isn't that much and one reason I am pretty selective in what I see in the theaters - if there is no benefit to seeing it on the big screen or feeling I *really* need to see it opening weekend, I am just going to wait until I can watch it at home


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> The animated original is 64 minutes long. The remake is 1 hour 52 minutes. So it definitely is longer. Though in terms of the other* remake the next closest is Cinderella at 1 hour 54 minutes.*



which also happens to be the best of the remakes


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> which also happens to be the best of the remakes


I forgot about Jungle Book which had a runtime of 1 hour 51 minutes so that seems to be the shortest.


----------



## jknezek

TheMaxRebo said:


> I guess one angle of price difference is I would pay more for the better theater (better/bigger screen, better sound, etc.) for like an Endgame, vs a rom-com where I don't care about that ... but even with that the price difference isn't that much and one reason I am pretty selective in what I see in the theaters - if there is no benefit to seeing it on the big screen or feeling I *really* need to see it opening weekend, I am just going to wait until I can watch it at home


Oh I agree. We simply don't go unless it's something I think will be best viewed on the big screen, which is almost exclusively special effects laden tentpoles. And that's why I think dynamic pricing is coming. Because theaters can't survive just on those tentpoles. If there are enough to survive, they cannibalize themselves. If there aren't, then they can't make it anyway. So the pricing has to change. And yes, I'll pay up for a reserved sofa seat, table and drink service, and top notch audio visuals to go with my special effects. Either that, or I'll wait for it to go to the cheap theater, which is only a few steps up from my living room, but only costs marginally more than renting anyway...


----------



## The Pho

OSUZorba said:


> IIRC, after the hurricane Six Flags started moving rides out and the city got an injection against them to prevent any more ride movement. The city was then seeking damages for their failure to reopen. Does the park have any classic coasters? Out side of classic coasters Knoebels is probably more likely than ACE to save something. Unfortantly most will likely be sold for scrap.


The Mayor has tried to force Six Flags to rebuild as per the lease, but they couldn’t be forced to pay anything more than the insurance payout.   And they had received less than $25 million, which wasn’t enough to essentially rebuild the entire park.  Katrina hit August of 2005.  They removed Batman in 2007, Bayou Blaster/ Sonic Slam dual ride in 2008, and Road Runner Express in 2009, just before they ended the lease of the park.  

ACE had attempted to save some rides before, but they are all seriously damaged.  And the park was closed before finishing its 6th year, so not really enough time for a ride to become a classic.  Batman is really the closest thing they had to a classic, since it opened 10 years before the park before moving there from Japan’s Thrill Valley.  But it was the first thing saved, since it was only lightly damaged.  

Multiple companies have attempted to save Mega Zeph or reopen the park, but they all came to the conclusion that it was too far gone already.


----------



## cyndiella

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News*
> 
> Chewbacca and Kylo-Ren meet and greets in Disney’s Hollywood Studios have gone to Digital Photopass Photographers. No Cast Member taking pictures in these meet & greets.
> 
> BB-8 still has the Cast Member Photopass Photographer.


What is this????  It's been a couple of years since I was at WDW..  What is Digital Photopass Photographers???   not real people???  I do not understand.  Please educate me..       and why are they undesirable? bad photos?  limited to one photo?


----------



## crazy4wdw

jknezek said:


> I expect dynamic pricing is only a few years out and I think I've even seen it tested at a few theaters already.


A theater in my area started using dynamic pricing about one year ago. The less expensive matinee prices are now only offered on Monday through Thursday afternoons.  Full price is charged on all  shows during Friday, Saturday, and Sunday.  There is a premium of $2 to $3 added to ticket prices for major holidays such as Christmas and Easter.


----------



## foodiddiedoo

cyndiella said:


> What is this????  It's been a couple of years since I was at WDW..  What is Digital Photopass Photographers???   not real people???  I do not understand.  Please educate me..       and why are they undesirable? bad photos?  limited to one photo?


It's a box with a camera inside.  It takes multiple shots while you're interacting with the characters, but obviously can't capture the best angles/moments since it's just a camera in a box.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

jknezek said:


> I don't disagree but as the cost of tickets go up, some people expect more entertainment. This is part of my problem with going to movie theaters these days. They charge the same $15 ticket for 3 hours of special effects and star laden Endgame as they charge for 90 minutes of entry level rom com. Theaters are one of the last bastions where you don't actually pay for quality or quantity, you simply pay the same for all of it.
> 
> I expect dynamic pricing is only a few years out and I think I've even seen it tested at a few theaters already. It's the only way I can think of to really keep theaters viable. I fully expect within the next 5 years when you get an Endgame type movie opening, you are going to pay $50 for opening night primetime, $40 for off hours on opening night and then see it drop quickly through the first weekend. Whereas the ticket for a theater showing an opening mid-level rom com is going to be $15 and a second weekend Endgame will probably have fallen to something like $20 at primetime and $15 to fill the rest of the hours.


I don't know that I could see that high for tickets.

One thing that's been interesting is watching movie prices fluctuate over the years. It's gone up and then back down. People are fickle and I do agree a big hit to the theater industry is the various ways we watch things these days but theaters are still price sensitive to people.

I think in some ways the industry has been smart with higher pricing for their Premium-style stuff but even that's adjusted in pricing over time. For instance Fork&Screen used to be more expensive than a normal showing at my fav local AMC;it's the same price now as a regular showing with Cinema Suites being slightly more in cost. However the pricing on the menus for the Dine-In theaters has gone up and done over time and at one point was a flat dollar amount then they went away from that.

The movie theater industry def. has expanded what the 'normal' movie outing experience has been in the past though.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

rteetz said:


> http://blogmickey.com/2019/07/red-car-trolley-news-boys-show-ending-at-disney-california-adventure/


Noooo!!!! I will miss this show so much. Although I didn't realize that the Red Car Trolley was out for refurb, so I wonder what it looks like without it. Still, as a huge Newsies fan I always look forward to this show when we go to DL.


----------



## The Pho

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I don't know that I could see that high for tickets.
> 
> One thing that's been interesting is watching movie prices fluctuate over the years. It's gone up and then back down. People are fickle and I do agree a big hit to the theater industry is the various ways we watch things these days but theaters are still price sensitive to people.
> 
> I think in some ways the industry has been smart with higher pricing for their Premium-style stuff but even that's adjusted in pricing over time. For instance Fork&Screen used to be more expensive than a normal showing at my fav local AMC;it's the same price now as a regular showing with Cinema Suites being slightly more in cost. However the pricing on the menus for the Dine-In theaters has gone up and done over time and at one point was a flat dollar amount then they went away from that.
> 
> The movie theater industry def. has expanded what the 'normal' movie outing experience has been in the past though.


We pay $30 per ticket already now, I wouldn’t be shocked to see them rise to $40-50 over the next few years for the more desired showtimes.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

The Pho said:


> We pay $30 per ticket already now, I wouldn’t be shocked to see them rise to $40-50 over the next few years for the more desired showtimes.




Where in the world do you pay $30 a ticket for a normal showing?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

The Pho said:


> We pay $30 per ticket already now, I wouldn’t be shocked to see them rise to $40-50 over the next few years for the more desired showtimes.


Outside of something like Force Awakens coming out after decades of Star Wars movie drought, I can't think of any movie I'd pay $50 to see in the theater.  I'll wait and watch it in the comfort of my home on my big TV... like I do with most movies already.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Where in the world do you pay $30 a ticket for a normal showing?


iPic theaters, maybe? That's about what they run around here.


----------



## The Pho

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Where in the world do you pay $30 a ticket for a normal showing?





MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Outside of something like Force Awakens coming out after decades of Star Wars movie drought, I can't think of any movie I'd pay $50 to see in the theater.  I'll wait and watch it in the comfort of my home on my big TV... like I do with most movies already.



It’s why I don’t go to the theater as much anymore.  But sometimes I get lucky and it’s only $28.  I’m outside Boston.  To be fair though, the theater is quite nice and serves very good steak.  And they also police nonsense quite well so people don’t interrupt the film.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

FBI Now Investigating Email Phishing Scam That Targeted Reedy Creek


----------



## rteetz

*News*

ABC’s “How to Get Away with Murder” to End With Season Six


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disneyland Paris Announces Return of Electroland for 2020


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

The Pho said:


> It’s why I don’t go to the theater as much anymore.  But sometimes I get lucky and it’s only $28.  I’m outside Boston.  To be fair though, the theater is quite nice and serves very good steak.  And they also police nonsense quite well so people don’t interrupt the film.


Sounds like the iPic theaters around here.  Splurged to watch the Star Wars movies there at $28/ticket.  The menus are pretty fancy... but of course you pay for the food in addition to the ticket.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> iPic theaters, maybe? That's about what they run around here.





The Pho said:


> It’s why I don’t go to the theater as much anymore.  But sometimes I get lucky and it’s only $28.  I’m outside Boston.  To be fair though, the theater is quite nice and serves very good steak.  And they also police nonsense quite well so people don’t interrupt the film.




Um yeah that's a hard heck to the no for me lol


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Pho said:


> It’s why I don’t go to the theater as much anymore.  But sometimes I get lucky and it’s only $28.  I’m outside Boston.  To be fair though, the theater is quite nice and serves very good steak.  And they also police nonsense quite well so people don’t interrupt the film.



we go to the Alamo here (north of NYC) which has really good food and drinks and craft beers and stuff - and also polices stuff (no kids allowed, no use of phones, no arriving late, etc.) - but the tickets themselves are only $15 ... they get you on the food/drink bill (although, it isn't really any more than like a regular restaurant would be)

granted we have to add about $50 for a babysitter to that


----------



## The Pho

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Sounds like the iPic theaters around here.  Splurged to watch the Star Wars movies there at $28/ticket.  The menus are pretty fancy... but of course you pay for the food in addition to the ticket.





Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Um yeah that's a hard heck to the no for me lol





TheMaxRebo said:


> we go to the Alamo here (north of NYC) which has really good food and drinks and craft beers and stuff - and also polices stuff (no kids allowed, no use of phones, no arriving late, etc.) - but the tickets themselves are only $15 ... they get you on the food/drink bill (although, it isn't really any more than like a regular restaurant would be)
> 
> granted we have to add about $50 for a babysitter to that



It’s worth it to me every so often.  Like I said the food is great (and $5 of the ticket goes towards your food), the seats are all set in pairs so you don’t have anybody too close if you go in even groups.  Nobody under 21 for nighttime shows, unless it is a pg rated film.  For opening weekends you get special stuff, so for the last Bond film we got free Martinis.  You always get free popcorn.  Lay flat heated recliners.  It’s better to think of it as a steakhouse with a movie screen than a theater with food.  Of course Alamo sounds much better especially for half the price.


----------



## mollmoll4

The Pho said:


> It’s worth it to me every so often.  Like I said the food is great (and $5 of the ticket goes towards your food), the seats are all set in pairs so you don’t have anybody too close if you go in even groups.  Nobody under 21 for nighttime shows, unless it is a pg rated film.  For opening weekends you get special stuff, so for the last Bond film we got free Martinis.  You always get free popcorn.  Lay flat heated recliners.  It’s better to think of it as a steakhouse with a movie screen than a theater with food.  Of course Alamo sounds much better especially for half the price.



I am also outside of Boston and would like to know where this theater is  I'm guessing not on the South Shore or I'd have already found it!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

The Pho said:


> It’s worth it to me every so often.  Like I said the food is great (and $5 of the ticket goes towards your food), the seats are all set in pairs so you don’t have anybody too close if you go in even groups.  Nobody under 21 for nighttime shows, unless it is a pg rated film.  For opening weekends you get special stuff, so for the last Bond film we got free Martinis.  You always get free popcorn.  *Lay flat heated recliners*.  It’s better to think of it as a steakhouse with a movie screen than a theater with food.  Of course Alamo sounds much better especially for half the price.


Con: *these* are dangerous for my husband...   Can turn into a VERY expensive nap...


----------



## The Pho

mollmoll4 said:


> I am also outside of Boston and would like to know where this theater is  I'm guessing not on the South Shore or I'd have already found it!


Chestnut Hill, Showcase Superlux.  There are other options, but they are not good to say the least.  Apart from the $5 second run theater that we go to for old films.


----------



## rteetz

Let’s move on from the movie theater discussion please.


----------



## rteetz

*News

Stars of Disney’s ‘The Lion King’ to be Honorary Grand Marshals at Magic Kingdom Park Parade*


----------



## rteetz

*News

GCH Craftsman Bar & Grill Now Open at Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel & Spa at Disneyland Resort*


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> Yeah it’s going to overwhelm the park. It’s going to be crowded no doubt. You won’t see 10 minute waits for Slinky dog. Even during this relatively soft summer waits at the studios are pretty decent.


I probably should have softened my terms. I meant in a relative sense to initial expectations


----------



## Sweettears

TheMaxRebo said:


> I assume just as far as the level of technical challenges and that they can't get it to work reliably
> 
> Hopefully not in the "we didn't bank the turns or reinforce the supports" kind of way


Kind of like a repeat of the Yeti


----------



## JK World

dina444444 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149348440213807104


My trip is in mid-November, hope this means bookings stay slow and I get discounts!


----------



## JK World

The Pho said:


> We pay $30 per ticket already now, I wouldn’t be shocked to see them rise to $40-50 over the next few years for the more desired showtimes.


We paid $6/ticket for Toy Story 4 on opening weekend. Pretty sure I paid $10 for Endgame opening weekend for a Saturday night show. You are way overpaying, popcorn is supposed to cost $30, not tickets!


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> I just hope this doesn’t mean the end of the water pageant.



Or the monorail with an eventual tram.


----------



## rteetz

jade1 said:


> Or the monorail with an eventual tram.


This wouldn’t end the monorail in anyway.


----------



## osully

missinf rotr by 1.5 weeks


----------



## rteetz

Started a trip report if anyone is interested.


----------



## gamecock

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Con: *these* are dangerous for my husband...   Can turn into a VERY expensive nap...


Speaking of expensive naps,  in May we saw Phantom of the Opera on Broadway and the guy sitting behind me was snoring for most of the play.  At about $200 a ticket all we could do was laugh when we left.


----------



## cyndiella

foodiddiedoo said:


> It's a box with a camera inside.  It takes multiple shots while you're interacting with the characters, but obviously can't capture the best angles/moments since it's just a camera in a box.


Ugh...  (thanks for the info)


----------



## FoxC63

gamecock said:


> Speaking of expensive naps,  in May we saw Phantom of the Opera on Broadway and the guy sitting behind me was snoring for most of the play.  At about $200 a ticket all we could do was laugh when we left.



I would not be laughing.


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> This wouldn’t end the monorail in anyway.



That's good news. Trams would work great if a bridge was built but yuck.

Was hoping they bought new trains, but refurbished will help.

Looking forward to the walkway.


----------



## Clockwork

To all the Gulf Coast forum members be safe and careful during the storm!


----------



## kittlesona

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Primeval Whirl Downtime Extended for the Third Time at Disney's Animal Kingdom


Do we know what’s going on with this? It’s been down for so long unexpectedly that I feel like this should be bigger news.


----------



## OSUZorba

kittlesona said:


> Do we know what’s going on with this? It’s been down for so long unexpectedly that I feel like this should be bigger news.


The rumor is they are waiting on parts to fix an issue that was discovered on a daily inspection.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Apologies if I missed this but D23 2019 will have advance registration for panels, merchandise, etc


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149627168718090240


----------



## unbanshee

*LEAK*

Leaked Photo Shows Stormtroopers and Massive Hanger in Rise of the Resistance Attraction

https://blogmickey.com/2019/07/leak...-hanger-in-rise-of-the-resistance-attraction/


----------



## Farro

Question for all you soothsayers - Do you think Mickey's Railway will now be pushed back even further due to all hands on deck for Rise of The Resistance? 

Like, I'm doubting it will be open for my early May trip - which is bananas.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

gamecock said:


> Speaking of expensive naps,  in May we saw Phantom of the Opera on Broadway and the guy sitting behind me was snoring for most of the play.  At about $200 a ticket all we could do was laugh when we left.


Maybe he took "Music of the Night" a little too literally?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> Question for all you soothsayers - Do you think Mickey's Railway will now be pushed back even further due to all hands on deck for Rise of The Resistance?
> 
> Like, I'm doubting it will be open for my early May trip - which is bananas.



Certainly possible, especially if eaither or both continue to be technical challenges.  I do feel like they already pushed it back they likely fee pretty comfortable with this new date or they wouldn't have given it


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> Certainly possible, especially if eaither or both continue to be technical challenges.  I do feel like they already pushed it back they likely fee pretty comfortable with this new date or they wouldn't have given it



Did they give a date for MMRR? I thought they said early spring, which with Disney could be June 21.


----------



## hertamaniac

writerguyfl said:


> As *scrappinginontario* accurately notes, lots of people here don't want to know anything about future attractions.  Additionally, this is NOT a rumor thread.  (Check the thread title.)



My reference to a rumor thread was not this one, but the thread under the posted twitter account.

I have prepared a full justification of my statement regarding twitter links posted here, but decided to not post it as there is nothing for me to gain.  As such, I'll edit/modify my post to alleviate future potentials.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> Did they give a date for MMRR? I thought they said early spring, which with Disney could be June 21.



you are right, for some reason I thought in my head they had given like a month, not just "Spring" but yeah, since just Spring I could see this pushing to later in the Spring.  Plus with RotR now only December, then in DLR in January, no need to get then next high tech E-ticker ride open right away, spread it out a bit.  So yeah, May or June would be my guess now

The other factor playing a role is the construction on the Rat ride which last I heard was a bit ahead of schedule - so I would think they would wnat to space out the openings of MMRR and Rat  so if Rat is ready really early would that push back MMRR even more?


----------



## j2thomason

I'm wondering with the announcement of Rise of the Resistance opening 12/5, will they continue the "Extra Extra Magic Hours" when that opens???


----------



## tlmadden73

Farro said:


> Question for all you soothsayers - Do you think Mickey's Railway will now be pushed back even further due to all hands on deck for Rise of The Resistance?
> 
> Like, I'm doubting it will be open for my early May trip - which is bananas.


My guess (speculation) is that it will just get delayed further into 2020 because the rush isn't there anymore. 
They don't "need" the attraction in a rush anymore. It felt like they were trying to get it done before SWGE to have yet another attraction to spread crowds at DHS for the opening of SWGE. Since they failed to do that, I guess there is no rush to get it open. Just a shame the centerpiece of the park sits empty. Maybe that's why we got the "surprise" attraction of Lightning McQueen's racing academy to fill that gap and spread crowds (as far away from SWGE as physically possible).


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/07/cast...august-1st-16th-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> you are right, for some reason I thought in my head they had given like a month, not just "Spring" but yeah, since just Spring I could see this pushing to later in the Spring.  Plus with RotR now only December, then in DLR in January, no need to get then next high tech E-ticker ride open right away, spread it out a bit.  So yeah, May or June would be my guess now
> 
> The other factor playing a role is the construction on the Rat ride which last I heard was a bit ahead of schedule - so I would think they would wnat to space out the openings of MMRR and Rat  so if Rat is ready really early would that push back MMRR even more?





tlmadden73 said:


> My guess (speculation) is that it will just get delayed further into 2020 because the rush isn't there anymore.
> They don't "need" the attraction in a rush anymore. It felt like they were trying to get it done before SWGE to have yet another attraction to spread crowds at DHS for the opening of SWGE. Since they failed to do that, I guess there is no rush to get it open. Just a shame the centerpiece of the park sits empty. Maybe that's why we got the "surprise" attraction of Lightning McQueen's racing academy to fill that gap and spread crowds (as far away from SWGE as physically possible).



Well...that blows.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Well...that blows.


You should have ratatouille at least.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> You should have ratatouille at least.



That's a BIG positive!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/07/cast...august-1st-16th-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/



bummer - unless they would overlap AP previews with those guess I won't be there for the AP previews.  Oh well


----------



## Ambehnke

TheMaxRebo said:


> bummer - unless they would overlap AP previews with those guess I won't be there for the AP previews.  Oh well


Me either we were thinking of squeezing a last min trip in Aug 5-10 with the ability to extend a few days if needed but not that long. Boo.


----------



## Bay Max

Forgive me, this is off topic, but I don't know where I would even post this.  Lately the DISBoards site has been redirecting me to some other sketchy pages.

Just a few minutes a ago I was reading this thread and clicked to go to the next page and I was redirected to a page telling me to update my flash player.  Something similar happened earlier this week as well.


----------



## Q-man

The Pho said:


> We pay $30 per ticket already now, I wouldn’t be shocked to see them rise to $40-50 over the next few years for the more desired showtimes.



That may work in major metro areas, where housing costs limit space, but in suburbia good luck trying to get a family of 4 to drop $300 on a movie when 75" 4K TVs have dropped to the $1K mark. Applying Moore's Law 85" TVs will get down to that price within the next 3 years.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Clockwork said:


> To all the Gulf Coast forum members be safe and careful during the storm!




Thank you! We cut our beach trip short and came home yesterday instead of today. I live in Baton Rouge and we don't know what will happen. Storm is coming right up the middle of LA.


----------



## Firebird060

Bay Max said:


> Forgive me, this is off topic, but I don't know where I would even post this.  Lately the DISBoards site has been redirecting me to some other sketchy pages.
> 
> Just a few minutes a ago I was reading this thread and clicked to go to the next page and I was redirected to a page telling me to update my flash player.  Something similar happened earlier this week as well.



There is or used to be a tech support forum, but it may not be the site that is actually causing the redirect on your computer or phone. I would suggest you seek out a qualified computer technician or a commercial (best buy- staples-other box stores) pc repair agent in person if you are unable to resolve the issue on your own.   This site never redirects me and Im on it at least 8 hours a day m-f


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Channel to Dedicate “Descendants 3” Telecast to Cameron Boyce, Make Donation to the Thirst Project


----------



## PolyRob

Bay Max said:


> Forgive me, this is off topic, but I don't know where I would even post this.  Lately the DISBoards site has been redirecting me to some other sketchy pages.
> 
> Just a few minutes a ago I was reading this thread and clicked to go to the next page and I was redirected to a page telling me to update my flash player.  Something similar happened earlier this week as well.


Are you using a mobile browser or your desktop/laptop when it happens?

I was getting HORRIBLE redirects on my iPhone a few weeks ago. I downloaded and added a content blocker and all my issues were solved.


----------



## siren0119

JK World said:


> We paid $6/ticket for Toy Story 4 on opening weekend. Pretty sure I paid $10 for Endgame opening weekend for a Saturday night show. You are way overpaying, popcorn is supposed to cost $30, not tickets!



It;s for Lux Level seating, not just a general theater. SHowcase Cinemas has some theaters where there is a special seating area that is adult only, you can order cocktails and food (and your movie ticket usually comes with a free drink ticket). The tickets are more expensive than regular movie tickets in the same theater because you have special seating and a server taking care of you.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Looks like Walkway from GF to MK is confirmed by Disney!

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...connecting-grand-floridian-and-magic-kingdom/

In a statement, an official said, “This walking path from Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa will give our Walt Disney World Resort hotel Guests another convenient way to reach Magic Kingdom Park.”


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> Looks like Walkway from GF to MK is confirmed by Disney!
> 
> https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...connecting-grand-floridian-and-magic-kingdom/
> 
> In a statement, an official said, “This walking path from Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa will give our Walt Disney World Resort hotel Guests another convenient way to reach Magic Kingdom Park.”


Cool .. some people just like walking as an option as opposed to waiting a long time for boats or monorail (though those are fun and relaxing options).


----------



## tlmadden73

PolyRob said:


> Are you using a mobile browser or your desktop/laptop when it happens?
> 
> I was getting HORRIBLE redirects on my iPhone a few weeks ago. I downloaded and added a content blocker and all my issues were solved.


I've gotten this before to and the only way to get out of it is to close your browser.  My guess is they just have a bad ad (that they probably don't have control over) on the site.


----------



## PolyRob

tlmadden73 said:


> I've gotten this before to and the only way to get out of it is to close your browser.  My guess is they just have a bad ad (that they probably don't have control over) on the site.


Agreed.

The content blocker killed the twitter integration on the upgraded boards (I added it prior to the switch), but it’s easier for me to view at work on my phone so it’s a decent trade off


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> Cool .. some people just like walking as an option as opposed to waiting a long time for boats or monorail (though those are fun and relaxing options).



it is great as an option for sure! ... also for runners and joggers and stuff to be able to go further (though still don't think you can do a full loop as no walkway between Contemporary and TTC, correct?)


----------



## PolyRob

TheMaxRebo said:


> it is great as an option for sure! ... also for runners and joggers and stuff to be able to go further (though still don't think you can do a full loop as no walkway between Contemporary and TTC, correct?)


Correct not a full loop, but it is nice that all the stops on the resort line are at least connected by foot in the event you need to walk it. I am also wondering if this has anything to do with monorail capacity during the rehab/upgrade? Whatever the reason I am ecstatic!


----------



## Pucks104

SaintsManiac said:


> Thank you! We cut our beach trip short and came home yesterday instead of today. I live in Baton Rouge and we don't know what will happen. Storm is coming right up the middle of LA.


Be safe!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Harvey's Star Wars Seatbelt Bags Land in Launch Bay at Hollywood Studios


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Confirms Plans for Walkway Connecting Grand Floridian and Magic Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...booking-for-new-years-eve-event-at-topolinos/


----------



## splash327

TheMaxRebo said:


> it is great as an option for sure! ... also for runners and joggers and stuff to be able to go further (though still don't think you can do a full loop as no walkway between Contemporary and TTC, correct?)



There used to be a walkway a long time ago ('86) that went from the TTC to the Contemporary.   Back then they had a bunch of Topiary along the walkway.  I don't think it's there anymore now though.   

This would also explain the crane in the latest photos in the other thread near the canal.


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

dm1996 said:


> A quick search for Disney resorts at the end of Oct, Nov and Dec shows a huge problem for Disney. Those are typically some the strongest weeks for Disney and other than Ft Wilderness, just about everything is available.
> Not releasing free dining or any discounts is really backfiring and everyday they wait is pushing people to make other holiday/vacation plans.



For the first time in forever(Frozen reference haha) we may see an overall downturn in attendance at WDW. I guess DHS will be substantially up but with this slow summer and an even slower fall, it's almost certain to be the case.

It's stunning.  The year that STAR WARS gets a land in WDW will be the first year that overall attendance and occupancy is DOWN since the Great Recession!

I wonder if Universal/Comcast is laughing about all of this?


----------



## Firebird060

Im interesting in seeing if Disney does add topiary along the MK walk from GF,  unlike the Contempt walkway there is more than enough room to plus this up, add some outdoor speakers along with the lighting and pop out some disney tunes while we walk,   We prob wont see it because there is no benefit from that cost add on, but it would be nice.


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> you are right, for some reason I thought in my head they had given like a month, not just "Spring" but yeah, since just Spring I could see this pushing to later in the Spring.  Plus with RotR now only December, then in DLR in January, no need to get then next high tech E-ticker ride open right away, spread it out a bit.  So yeah, May or June would be my guess now
> 
> The other factor playing a role is the construction on the Rat ride which last I heard was a bit ahead of schedule - so I would think they would wnat to space out the openings of MMRR and Rat  so if Rat is ready really early would that push back MMRR even more?



Pretty sure they said "February" for MMRR.


----------



## Goofy2015

This GF walkway to MK technically means you can now walk from the TTC and Poly to the MK too!

I can't wait to do a run from the TTC to the Contemporary.


----------



## DarthGallifrey

The Pho said:


> It’s why I don’t go to the theater as much anymore.  But sometimes I get lucky and it’s only $28.  I’m outside Boston.  To be fair though, the theater is quite nice and serves very good steak.  And they also police nonsense quite well so people don’t interrupt the film.



Im just north of Boston and have never paid that much.  I would die haha.  But I have definitely been close especially after the mall by me was remodeled with seat selection etc.  I pay more for that theater than if I were to go to the Jordans IMAX


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149711984562016257


----------



## Firebird060

Goofy2015 said:


> This GF walkway to MK technically means you can now walk from the TTC and Poly to the MK too!
> 
> I can't wait to do a run from the TTC to the Contemporary.




You will prob have to stop at  least 1 security checkpoint along the way, maybe 2 depending on how the security bubble is changed


----------



## Jetku

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149711984562016257



Ugh. This sounds like a pattern of knee jerk cost cutting measures in response to Galaxy’s Edge’s soft returns.


----------



## OSUZorba

tlmadden73 said:


> Cool .. some people just like walking as an option as opposed to waiting a long time for boats or monorail (though those are fun and relaxing options).


I always walk between EP and DHS. I won't ever pay for GF, but if I did I'd always walk there too.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149711984562016257


That's quite a big chunk of prime time to me. I know it only stops in 2 places but still.


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149711984562016257



Have they done this in the past? Or is this new ground?


----------



## OSUZorba

Jetku said:


> Ugh. This sounds like a pattern of knee jerk cost cutting measures in response to Galaxy’s Edge’s soft returns.


Maybe they should look at cutting prices, not service. It seems to me all the cost increases (including the added blackout days) has finally caught up to them. When you've fallen off the cliff, you don't get people back by making the cost/service ratio even worse.


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...booking-for-new-years-eve-event-at-topolinos/



$550.


----------



## Jetku

OSUZorba said:


> Maybe they should look at cutting prices, not service. It seems to me all the cost increases (including the added blackout days) has finally caught up to them. When you've fallen off the cliff, you don't get people back by making the cost/service ratio even worse.


Completely agree. What’s going to happen when we hit a recession?

I love WDW but always makes me sad when things are cut and service deteriorates with no clear replacement


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149711984562016257



This seems a bit off.


----------



## rteetz

dlavender said:


> Have they done this in the past? Or is this new ground?


I am not sure. My guess would be they’ve done it if maintenance was needed or something but this doesn’t sound like maintenance.


----------



## tlmadden73

Jetku said:


> Ugh. This sounds like a pattern of knee jerk cost cutting measures in response to Galaxy’s Edge’s soft returns.


 I can't imagine them cost cutting so soon from a "soft" opening. 

It does seem odd though that DL has had a "soft" opening and WDW fall bookings are down (supposedly). Either people are just waiting until RoR is done and the land is 'fully complete' or people are avoiding the parks in FEAR of the crowds.

I'll have to say . .the Last Jedi and Solo (and the general backlash it has gotten from the hardcore fans) hasn't helped SWGE. It may have alienated the hardcore fans and not excited the casual fans. It seems like SWGE needed to open somewhere a year or so after Force Awakens to fully ride that hype train. 

Star Wars just isn't the juggernaut like say Avengers is.
Not saying the land will fail - just saying it may not have the INITIAL popularity that Disney was expecting, but may build up over time (and through word of mouth).


----------



## Firebird060

The problem with cutting costs at Disneyland when it comes to tickets is that since a majority of there guests are AP people you really wouldnt see that much of a increase in attendance,  what they would need to do, is limit the blackouts and possibly cut the AP prices, but besides the blackout changes, the price cut is unlikely, Disney does not like to cut prices, once they cut prices its becomes bad PR when they raise them 6 months later.  What we might see though is maybe a stagnation of prices for the rest of the year. Now that may not bring people back in right now, but more discounts and special promotions will be the first thing they try, but again with D23 right around the corner and the increase in park attendance for then, we might not see major promos until after D23.

 I know alot of people would like Disneyland Ticket Prices to not be more expensive then WDW ticket prices, but there is a much higher operation cost per square foot and per person in Cali compared to Florida,  the higher prices help offset those higher costs and with the percentage of guests having APs being higher in Cali, they also tend to make less money per guest  per day because he more people go to the parks the less they typically spend in any one day.   Again we will see but I think a base price reduction is more than likely a last resort and the sign that things are really bad and something Disney will try to avoid at all costs


----------



## Fantasia79

Jetku said:


> Completely agree. What’s going to happen when we hit a recession?
> 
> I love WDW but always makes me sad when things are cut and service deteriorates with no clear replacement



I know!  You hate to think about when a recession hits, but, I feel like there's some short term memory loss going on (Dory a bit too on the mark, perhaps)?


----------



## tlmadden73

"Cost cutting due to lower than expected attendance" is my fear with SWGE in the long run .. over time -- if it continues to have soft attendance. Will they being to cut costs there and you'll see less characters roam, maybe the droid factory or lightsaber factory hours or cut .. or worse .. the quality of the toys being built decreases .. etc. Maybe they won't update or fix (once they break) those cool app integrations. Maybe they stop selling the special coke bottles and just sell normal ones, etc.


----------



## mollmoll4

Wine and Dine medals:

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...f-the-disney-wine-dine-half-marathon-weekend/
These.... do not seem on theme? Granted, last year was my first really paying attention to these things but I would never guess a wine and dine theme with these designs. That being said I wish I could do the two course for that Three Caballeros medal!


----------



## YesterDark

Just a small data point.. 

I had two trips booked as a split stay. 7 Days as part of a free dining offer and 2 days as a room only stay at CBR. Called in today and they had room at Riverside to not only combine my booking at the same hotel, but give me the free dining promotional pricing.

Pretty nice of them to do that. Looks like rooms are opening up because they were previously available as of 1-2 months ago at Riverside.


----------



## Q-man

tlmadden73 said:


> I can't imagine them cost cutting so soon from a "soft" opening.
> 
> It does seem odd though that DL has had a "soft" opening and WDW fall bookings are down (supposedly). Either people are just waiting until RoR is done and the land is 'fully complete' or people are avoiding the parks in FEAR of the crowds.



Or, Disney has now discovered where the price resistance point is.


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

Jetku said:


> What’s going to happen when we hit a recession?



Disney is experiencing it's own deep recession on both coasts.

The rest of the country's vacation spits are booming.  I read that summer travel is at record highs this summer but you wouldn't know that by looking at Disney's parks.

Who would have thought this would be the case in the year where they gave STAR WARS it's own billion-dollar land?


----------



## rteetz

mollmoll4 said:


> Wine and Dine medals:
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...f-the-disney-wine-dine-half-marathon-weekend/
> These.... do not seem on theme? Granted, last year was my first really paying attention to these things but I would never guess a wine and dine theme with these designs. That being said I wish I could do the two course for that Three Caballeros medal!


Not a huge fan of the medals this year. I was hoping for more color on the challenge medal. Either way I’ll be getting them all.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149735848730083328


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OSUZorba said:


> Maybe they should look at cutting prices, not service. It seems to me all the cost increases (including the added blackout days) has finally caught up to them. When you've fallen off the cliff, you don't get people back by making the cost/service ratio even worse.



or look to provide an even better experience ... at the end of the day Disney will be expensive but it's always felt worth it to many people as it was a superior experience.  But the more coverage of overflowing garbage cans, and rudeced staff and staff that isn't as "magical" as in the past - and now cutting back on availability of the monorail, cutting breakfast at GE - it's like getting less for your money which no matter what discounts they offer will still be a lot of money

Always think and decline in experience/service/etc is way more impactful to negatively impacting guest experience than raising prices


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> "Cost cutting due to lower than expected attendance" is my fear with SWGE in the long run .. over time -- if it continues to have soft attendance. Will they being to cut costs there and you'll see less characters roam, maybe the droid factory or lightsaber factory hours or cut .. or worse .. the quality of the toys being built decreases .. etc. Maybe they won't update or fix (once they break) those cool app integrations. Maybe they stop selling the special coke bottles and just sell normal ones, etc.



and even longer term, what about the next expansion or if the look to revamp Tomorrowland or whatever - will they not be willing to go as "all in" as far as detail and theming like they did in GE if they don't think they will get the return on it


----------



## YesterDark

Price point is always a primary factor in a vacation, but with rising costs sometimes you can justify the little extra. But when you get worse return on your money AND service is bad then you'll probably won't return unless the money/value is improved.


----------



## Q-man

OnSpaceshipEarth said:


> Disney is experiencing it's own deep recession on both coasts.
> 
> *The rest of the country's vacation spits are booming.  I read that summer travel is at record highs this summer but you wouldn't know that by looking at Disney's parks.*
> 
> Who would have thought this would be the case in the year where they gave STAR WARS it's own billion-dollar land?



Which lends credence to Disney found where the price resistance point is.


----------



## dlavender

Q-man said:


> Or, Disney has now discovered where the price resistance point is.



It’s our own “rise of the resistance”

I’ll head out now...lol


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

dlavender said:


> It’s our own “rise of the resistance”
> 
> I’ll head out now...lol


Hey...I thought that was funny!


----------



## Lsdolphin

TheMaxRebo said:


> or look to provide an even better experience ... at the end of the day Disney will be expensive but it's always felt worth it to many people as it was a superior experience.  But the more coverage of overflowing garbage cans, and rudeced staff and staff that isn't as "magical" as in the past - and now cutting back on availability of the monorail, cutting breakfast at GE - it's like getting less for your money which no matter what discounts they offer will still be a lot of money
> 
> Always think and decline in experience/service/etc is way more impactful to negatively impacting guest experience than raising prices




Wait what’s going on with the monerail?  We have a stay at Poly 8/28-9/3 just to utilize the monerail!!!


----------



## Q-man

Lsdolphin said:


> Wait what’s going on with the monerail?  We have a stay at Poly 8/28-9/3 just to utilize the monerail!!!



DL monorail(operating hours cut) not WDW monorail.


----------



## mollmoll4

Q-man said:


> DL monorail(operating hours cut) not WDW monorail.



With current trends... I feel like this is missing a "yet" at the end.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Lsdolphin said:


> Wait what’s going on with the monerail?  We have a stay at Poly 8/28-9/3 just to utilize the monerail!!!





Q-man said:


> DL monorail(operating hours cut) not WDW monorail.




Sorry for any confusion - I posted shortly after the story about them shutting down the DL monorail midday so was using that as one example


----------



## TheMaxRebo

YesterDark said:


> Price point is always a primary factor in a vacation, but with rising costs sometimes you can justify the little extra. But when you get worse return on your money AND service is bad then you'll probably won't return unless the money/value is improved.



well said - better than I tried to.   I think with Disney the service, etc. was always so high it was easier to justify the higher costs - felt like you were getting proper return.  Not that is more in quesiton


----------



## TheMaxRebo

So, just sharing this as another take on Toledo from a source that I think is safe to reference here (since it is the DIS)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149707789624848385


----------



## Lsdolphin

TheMaxRebo said:


> Sorry for any confusion - I posted shortly after the story about them shutting down the DL monorail midday so was using that as one example




Whoa...ok that’s good to hear...at least for us. Although it wouldn’t be the first trip when were unable to use the monerail when we wanted it. Thank you for clarifying!


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149735848730083328


Boy it seems Universal can build new rides a ton faster than Disney. I know there is a "quality" issue when you compare, but still. Universal (both parks) is VASTLY different from when I went there in 2011 (from an attraction standpoint).  And now Islands of Adventure has three major thrill coasters in the same park? (two of which are band new?) GO GO Gadget competition!

I mean .. wasn't constructed started only earlier this year? And it is complete already? 

I guess this is just your normal Six Flags steel coaster with some Jurassic park theming in the entrance? (Thus how they were able to get it up so quickly?)


----------



## SG131

TheMaxRebo said:


> well said - better than I tried to.   I think with Disney the service, etc. was always so high it was easier to justify the higher costs - felt like you were getting proper return.  Not that is more in quesiton


Obviously, we are a forum filled with people who will still go.  But with how high ticket prices are and the sharp decline in service and cleanliness, and universal right next door with competitive prices, I can see why some people are changing how they travel.  All the upcharge events have also seem to have started to create an air of negativity among the casual guests.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Been listening to the new lion King soundtrack. I've been pleasantly surprised.

Thoughts:

Be prepared: really liked this one which is high praise because I thought the original is one of the best villain songs.

Just can't wait to be King: was one of my favorites. The only detractor was John Oliver as zazu. That's one of those unfortunate celebrity castings where I'm picturing the celebrity and not the character they're playing.

Seth Rogen: pleasantly surprised by him. Pumba is one of my fav Disney characters of all time so I had very high standards. I'll have to see the movie, but in the songs at least I approve.

Donald Glover: really really liked him as Simba

Never too late: loved it. Good job Elton John.

Spirit: this is Beyonce's song. Just thought it was ok, great idea to give her a song though because she has tons of fans. I'm just not really a big fan of hers.

I loved all the other songs on the soundtrack, the more instrumental ones towards the end like 'he lives in you' and 'reflections of mufasa'.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wow, some of these are really cool - lots of talent and lots of different syles too!

https://d23.com/meet-winning-3-happy-haunts-years-d23-expo-design-challenge/


----------



## mollmoll4

tlmadden73 said:


> Boy it seems Universal can build new rides a ton faster than Disney. I know there is a "quality" issue when you compare, but still. Universal (both parks) is VASTLY different from when I went there in 2011 (from an attraction standpoint).  And now Islands of Adventure has three major thrill coasters in the same park? (two of which are band new?) GO GO Gadget competition!
> 
> I mean .. wasn't constructed started only earlier this year? And it is complete already?
> 
> I guess this is just your normal Six Flags steel coaster with some Jurassic park theming in the entrance? (Thus how they were able to get it up so quickly?)



I could be wrong, but I don't think this was a full build. It was an update to an existing ride.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

tlmadden73 said:


> Boy it seems Universal can build new rides a ton faster than Disney. I know there is a "quality" issue when you compare, but still. Universal (both parks) is VASTLY different from when I went there in 2011 (from an attraction standpoint).  And now Islands of Adventure has three major thrill coasters in the same park? (two of which are band new?) GO GO Gadget competition!
> 
> I mean .. wasn't constructed started only earlier this year? And it is complete already?
> 
> I guess this is just your normal Six Flags steel coaster with some Jurassic park theming in the entrance? (Thus how they were able to get it up so quickly?)


This was a reskin/adjustment to the existing River Adventure ride. Hollywood's version was adjusted to Jurassic World whereas I believe Orlando is supposed to get an addition ride that is Jurassic World themed.


----------



## dlavender

tlmadden73 said:


> Boy it seems Universal can build new rides a ton faster than Disney. I know there is a "quality" issue when you compare, but still. Universal (both parks) is VASTLY different from when I went there in 2011 (from an attraction standpoint).  And now Islands of Adventure has three major thrill coasters in the same park? (two of which are band new?) GO GO Gadget competition!
> 
> I mean .. wasn't constructed started only earlier this year? And it is complete already?
> 
> I guess this is just your normal Six Flags steel coaster with some Jurassic park theming in the entrance? (Thus how they were able to get it up so quickly?)



The coaster is rumored to come to FL. It's not there yet. This one is just the reskin in CA.  

However, to your point, they do build faster. Hagrid's seemed to be up in no time, and it was not an "off the shelf coaster" type.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

OnSpaceshipEarth said:


> Disney is experiencing it's own deep recession on both coasts.
> 
> The rest of the country's vacation spits are booming.  I read that summer travel is at record highs this summer but you wouldn't know that by looking at Disney's parks.
> 
> Who would have thought this would be the case in the year where they gave STAR WARS it's own billion-dollar land?


I think some places have been hit. I know Vegas tourism is down over the last few years some pointing the finger at resort and parking fees though I think it's a combination of things. Some this year political in nature in terms of trade and visa application issues not just for travelers but also for people who go to Vegas to work.

But I totally agree that for the Disney parks the attendance numbers aren't as high as I think most of us thought it would be with Star Wars opening. I am intrigued how WDW will do though in its first few months. There's been quite the price increases so close together for Disney this year just like the last few years. I wish Disney would rethink that the only way to make money is to increase price or turn something into an add on charge. It's an easy way but easy shouldn't always be the go-to.


----------



## rteetz

tlmadden73 said:


> Boy it seems Universal can build new rides a ton faster than Disney. I know there is a "quality" issue when you compare, but still. Universal (both parks) is VASTLY different from when I went there in 2011 (from an attraction standpoint).  And now Islands of Adventure has three major thrill coasters in the same park? (two of which are band new?) GO GO Gadget competition!
> 
> I mean .. wasn't constructed started only earlier this year? And it is complete already?
> 
> I guess this is just your normal Six Flags steel coaster with some Jurassic park theming in the entrance? (Thus how they were able to get it up so quickly?)


This was an overlay not a brand new ride. This is the water ride in Hollywood not the new coaster in Orlando.


----------



## rteetz

dlavender said:


> However, to your point, they do build faster. Hagrid's seemed to be up in no time, and it was not an "off the shelf coaster" type.


But... Hagrid's still has plenty of issues.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

unbanshee said:


> *LEAK*
> 
> Leaked Photo Shows Stormtroopers and Massive Hanger in Rise of the Resistance Attraction
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/07/leak...-hanger-in-rise-of-the-resistance-attraction/



How convenient.

Make a lot of people angry because the rides are opening much later than was thought.

Immediately leak a photo to remind everyone that it's worth the wait.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> But... Hagrid's still has plenty of issues.


I had read an article before the ride soft opened and it said they were noticing wear and tear on the track with testing. I believe they said it was the ride vehicle design that was mostly responsible for that. If that were actually true then the near constant without much downtime it experienced during the first few days certainly wouldn't help that wear and tear issue.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> So, just sharing this as another take on Toledo from a source that I think is safe to reference here (since it is the DIS)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149707789624848385


Dis Dining Show with Deni, Steve, and Corey all seemed to really like it and that was on opening night. I love John and Kevin but I think they can be a bit over critical at times. Dining is always hit or miss with people though.


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I had read an article before the ride soft opened and it said they were noticing wear and tear on the track with testing. I believe they said it was the ride vehicle design that was mostly responsible for that. If that were actually true then the near constant without much downtime it experienced during the first few days certainly wouldn't help that wear and tear issue.


Wear on the track is common with painted track on coasters. Slinky's track is plenty worn by now. That's not the major issue with hagrid's it seems.


----------



## dina444444

dlavender said:


> Have they done this in the past? Or is this new ground?


This happened frequently last summer through the fall due to the heat.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> Dis Dining Show with Deni, Steve, and Corey all seemed to really like it and that was on opening night. I love John and Kevin but I think they can be a bit over critical at times. Dining is always hit or miss with people though.



Where do I find this? The unplugged youtube channel?


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> This was an overlay not a brand new ride. This is the water ride in Hollywood not the new coaster in Orlando.


Oh .. gotta do a full read! Thanks! I thought there was no way it was done in 7 months .. guess I was right.! Heh. Thanks for keeping me honest.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Dis Dining Show with Deni, Steve, and Corey all seemed to really like it and that was on opening night. I love John and Kevin but I think they can be a bit over critical at times. Dining is always hit or miss with people though.



Kevin and John are great and their food reviews are generally very entertaining- but I also think they like what they like and don't what they don't and feel strongly both ways and convey that

Also just watching the DIS Dining Review now and thank goodness Deni was there to help the guys pronounce things


----------



## tlmadden73

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I think some places have been hit. I know Vegas tourism is down over the last few years some pointing the finger at resort and parking fees though I think it's a combination of things. Some this year political in nature in terms of trade and visa application issues not just for travelers but also for people who go to Vegas to work.
> 
> But I totally agree that for the Disney parks the attendance numbers aren't as high as I think most of us thought it would be with Star Wars opening. I am intrigued how WDW will do though in its first few months. There's been quite the price increases so close together for Disney this year just like the last few years. I wish Disney would rethink that the only way to make money is to increase price or turn something into an add on charge. It's an easy way but easy shouldn't always be the go-to.


But this is what Disney wanted right? Raise prices to help reduce crowds. Crowds were growing probably at an unmanageable pace (WITHOUT Star Wars) to the point where people would start to avoid it not from price, but from bad experience. So they had to do something to keep the crowds down and raise revenue, so they've upped prices over the last 8+ years (SIGNIFICANTLY, mind you) and added "add-ons" and increase "special" events.

This last round of AP price increases will probably price out a lot of folks and not only will those folks not get an AP, they may only take 1 trip a year instead of the 2 or so per year they had been making.  So a lot of families may still go, but their spending at WDW will decrease significantly. I am in that boat. 

So .. while we may go to Disney in 2020, it would only be once, not 2-4 times. The parks could be less crowded next year from families like mine as well that simply don't go due to increased prices or just go less.


----------



## skier_pete

Hmmmm, it's interesting about the softness at WDW in the fall. I can see DLR having problems because they barred too many APs, but WDW? We've been talking for 15 years how Disney is someday going to price out too many people - I wonder if they are finally seeing it happen?  I've always said that Disney is positioning themselves VERY poorly for the next recession by pricing out so many people - but maybe it won't even take a recession.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

tlmadden73 said:


> But this is what Disney wanted right? Raise prices to help reduce crowds. Crowds were growing probably at an unmanageable pace (WITHOUT Star Wars) to the point where people would start to avoid it not from price, but from bad experience. So they had to do something to keep the crowds down and raise revenue, so they've upped prices over the last 8+ years (SIGNIFICANTLY, mind you) and added "add-ons" and increase "special" events.
> 
> This last round of AP price increases will probably price out a lot of folks and not only will those folks not get an AP, they may only take 1 trip a year instead of the 2 or so per year they had been making.  So a lot of families may still go, but their spending at WDW will decrease significantly. I am in that boat.
> 
> So .. while we may go to Disney in 2020, it would only be once, not 2-4 times. The parks could be less crowded next year from families like mine as well that simply don't go due to increased prices or just go less.


I think it's what we've been told that Disney wants. But the more time has gone on the more I'm less convinced crowd management was a top priority. I may be thinking wrong but it just feels like too many dominoes in the last few years for this to be mostly about crowd management.


----------



## tlmadden73

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I think it's what we've been told that Disney wants. But the more time has gone on the more I'm less convinced crowd management was a top priority. I may be thinking wrong but it just feels like too many dominoes in the last few years for this to be mostly about crowd management.


Oh . I am sure it is not ALL about crowd management, but I am sure it is a concern. 
I mean .. Disney could have kept prices stable the last 8+ years and the parks would probably be overwhelmed with demand (their marketing machine is GREAT)-- they'd have to hire more castmembers, handle complaints about crowds, have rides break down more cause they are used more, have safety issues, etc. etc. There is a balance I am sure they are trying to reach. They don't want the parks empty, but they don't want to turn people away at the gates either or have a BAD experience (that they share on social media) because they had to wait an hour plus for every ride. 

So they've upped prices, but also upped their game. How many new rides will be opening in just the past few (and upcoming) years (since New Fantasyland)? A lot.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Where do I find this? The unplugged youtube channel?










********** said:


> Hmmmm, it's interesting about the softness at WDW in the fall. I can see DLR having problems because they barred too many APs, but WDW? We've been talking for 15 years how Disney is someday going to price out too many people - I wonder if they are finally seeing it happen?  I've always said that Disney is positioning themselves VERY poorly for the next recession by pricing out so many people - but maybe it won't even take a recession.



I have been wondering this a lot myself lately. Are we finally seeing that threshold? Are people starting to really be priced out?


----------



## rteetz

*News*

http://strw.rs/6189EvT2N?fbclid=IwAR38vRsTrxI22O6KZWAWEKOvXWuq4FWKFG_MTnYr3dFgzco0hFYnr5FPRt0


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Select Limited-Time Offerings to No Longer Be Available at Walt Disney World Later This Year


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Dark Horse Comics Announce Three Part “Disney The Little Mermaid” Series


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Universal Orlando Resort’s Passholder Appreciation Days Return in August


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Jon Favreau Currently Working on Season 2 of “The Mandalorian”


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

tlmadden73 said:


> Oh . I am sure it is not ALL about crowd management, but I am sure it is a concern.
> I mean .. Disney could have kept prices stable the last 8+ years and the parks would probably be overwhelmed with demand (their marketing machine is GREAT)-- they'd have to hire more castmembers, handle complaints about crowds, have rides break down more cause they are used more, have safety issues, etc. etc. There is a balance I am sure they are trying to reach. They don't want the parks empty, but they don't want to turn people away at the gates either or have a BAD experience (that they share on social media) because they had to wait an hour plus for every ride.
> 
> So they've upped prices, but also upped their game. How many new rides will be opening in just the past few (and upcoming) years (since New Fantasyland)? A lot.


I mentioned that crowd management wasn't a priority. I'm sure it's one piece of their very large working puzzle totally agree there 

I think a lot of this is subjective in terms of upping their game.

Is shortening park hours upping their game? One caveat of course is that I get to see AK at night now 
Is turning park hours and/or EMH into paid-events upping their game?
Is shortening operating hours for some attractions upping their game?
Is removing a nighttime parade from their busiest park (even with logistical obstacles because those existed before) upping their game?
Is adding overnight parking charge to their onsite resorts upping their game?
Is removing entertainment schedules upping their game?
Is adding nearly $700 tents in their busiest park upping their game?

And we haven't even gotten to what others mentioned with visual detractors like trash and bathroom cleanliness and overall conditions of the park (speaking towards TSL and the paint chipping really early on for instance) even if that is something I don't notice because I don't go often enough. Nor have we gotten to what I would call the 'overplanning' feeling. One doesn't have to do this or that but to some the very idea that you can (ADRs 6months or FPs 60days/30days) is not considered upping their game or at least becomes a detractor to some. While I can't say positively deferred maintenance likely has a hand in at least some ride issues. Plus other things I've not mentioned.

I'm all about *net* *gains* in rides (meaning not a replacement for an existing ride) because riding rides is a big component of our trips but even as a casual WDW park-goer the experience is more than just that. I don't think it had to have been an either/or type situation the last few years. Stagnant pricing is seldom expected but rapid increase and multiple increases in pricing combined with what they've been doing the last few years leaves a sour taste in my mouth.

**Sorry way long of a post apologies  **


----------



## OSUZorba

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I think some places have been hit. I know Vegas tourism is down over the last few years some pointing the finger at resort and parking fees though I think it's a combination of things. Some this year political in nature in terms of trade and visa application issues not just for travelers but also for people who go to Vegas to work.
> 
> But I totally agree that for the Disney parks the attendance numbers aren't as high as I think most of us thought it would be with Star Wars opening. I am intrigued how WDW will do though in its first few months. There's been quite the price increases so close together for Disney this year just like the last few years. I wish Disney would rethink that the only way to make money is to increase price or turn something into an add on charge. It's an easy way but easy shouldn't always be the go-to.


I stopped going to Vegas due to the resort fees and how food prices have just exploded. Then a couple years ago I flew through there and went down to the strip and learned about the parking fees and said that was it, haven't even gone done there when I've flown through. Doesn't help they tripled the price of my favorite buffet while making it completely self service. It doesn't help the current theme seems to be office building too.

Personally Disney's obvious attitude of "due to star wars we can cut as much as we want and charge as much as we want" has really turned me off to the land and has made part of me happy for the soft showing. 

I've also heard on multiple podcasts, including Craig, say that to really experience the land you need an open wallet. I'm sure that is hurting the appeal of the land a lot. How much repeatability is there to building a $200 lightsaber as compared to a third ride.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> I have been wondering this a lot myself lately. Are we finally seeing that threshold? Are people starting to really be priced out?




Thanks! I had found it on youtube, they loved it!

I won't say we were priced out, but definitely priced down - we just couldn't swing the deluxe price this time around, but luckily Gran Destino became an option.

We definitely won't be back after 2020 until 2023 at the earliest. Waiting to save up and for everything to be open/shiny/new.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Getting priced out is a real thing.

I haven't been to wdw in almost two years. We used to go 2-3 times a year.

Now, when you look at the prices of APs, hotels, paying to park at the resorts or using the (in my opinion) lackluster bus service, the skyrocketing food costs and the increased crowds... It's just too much.

Yes, Disney still gets some of my money in the form of Disneyland, or Hong Kong Disneyland next year. But I've really just been priced out and put off of wdw.


----------



## ksromack

********** said:


> Hmmmm, it's interesting about the softness at WDW in the fall. I can see DLR having problems because they barred too many APs, but WDW? We've been talking for 15 years how Disney is someday going to price out too many people - I wonder if they are finally seeing it happen?  I've always said that Disney is positioning themselves VERY poorly for the next recession by pricing out so many people - but maybe it won't even take a recession.


You know, it's funny because one of my pathologists at work was mentioning the other day that he had read an article that stated this very sentiment....that Disney is pricing out the average family.  I think that is really sad and not at all what Walt would have wanted.


----------



## OKW Lover

TheMaxRebo said:


> Looks like Walkway from GF to MK is confirmed by Disney!
> 
> https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...connecting-grand-floridian-and-magic-kingdom/
> 
> In a statement, an official said, “This walking path from Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa will give our Walt Disney World Resort hotel Guests another convenient way to reach Magic Kingdom Park.”


Won't they need to put a security station on that path?  IIRC, it would come out by the monorail station.  Everybody on the monorails has already been screened but the walkers won't have.


----------



## rteetz

OKW Lover said:


> Won't they need to put a security station on that path?  IIRC, it would come out by the monorail station.  Everybody on the monorails has already been screened but the walkers won't have.


Would be just like the contemporary path.


----------



## Clockwork

Delete all


tlmadden73 said:


> Boy it seems Universal can build new rides a ton faster than Disney. I know there is a "quality" issue when you compare, but still. Universal (both parks) is VASTLY different from when I went there in 2011 (from an attraction standpoint).  And now Islands of Adventure has three major thrill coasters in the same park? (two of which are band new?) GO GO Gadget competition!
> 
> I mean .. wasn't constructed started only earlier this year? And it is complete already?
> 
> I guess this is just your normal Six Flags steel coaster with some Jurassic park theming in the entrance? (Thus how they were able to get it up so quickly?)


No, they refurbed the original Jurassic Park water ride. They kept the same basic ride structure and changed the animatronics. They also removed some and added screens. This wasn’t a from the ground up new attraction.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149805499753218048


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> the increased crowds...



Well...at least THAT'S no longer an issue.


----------



## disneygirlsng

mollmoll4 said:


> Wine and Dine medals:
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...f-the-disney-wine-dine-half-marathon-weekend/
> These.... do not seem on theme? Granted, last year was my first really paying attention to these things but I would never guess a wine and dine theme with these designs. That being said I wish I could do the two course for that Three Caballeros medal!


I LOVE them!! Can't wait to get all 4!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

OnSpaceshipEarth said:


> Well...at least THAT'S no longer an issue.



Did the crowds at WDW drop off lately? I know the DL crowds have been greatly reduced.


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Did the crowds at WDW drop off lately? I know the DL crowds have been greatly reduced.


All the reports from WDW seem to say that crowds are very "light" this summer andit looks even worse for the fall.  None other than Pete Werner has commented on the wide open availability for the fall.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

OnSpaceshipEarth said:


> All the reports from WDW seem to say that crowds are very "light" this summer andit looks even worse for the fall.  None other than Pete Werner has commented on the wide open availability for the fall.



That would be great. We're going to HHN in early October and have 2 day WDW tickets we were finally going to use. I can't even remember the last time I went to WDW and it was empty.

We would always go around Halloween time for MNSSHP and do a few parties (which seems insane now, looking at the price increases). Some years we'd go back for the Christmas decorations. We also went in May the last few years they had Star Wars Celebration.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> That would be great. We're going to HHN in early October and have 2 day WDW tickets we were finally going to use. I can't even remember the last time I went to WDW and it was empty.
> 
> We would always go around Halloween time for MNSSHP and do a few parties (which seems insane now, looking at the price increases). Some years we'd go back for the Christmas decorations. We also went in May the last few years they had Star Wars Celebration.


I wouldn’t expect empty. The parks still have decent waits. It’s not crazy wall to wall like it was or like people expected but it’s not dead with everything being a walk on. Slinky is still 75+ minutes and flight of Passage 100+. October you add SWGE and the parks certainly won’t be empty. They are also getting ready to release new discounts


----------



## Bay Max

PolyRob said:


> Are you using a mobile browser or your desktop/laptop when it happens?
> 
> I was getting HORRIBLE redirects on my iPhone a few weeks ago. I downloaded and added a content blocker and all my issues were solved.



It happens when I use my iphone as well.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## PolyRob

Bay Max said:


> It happens when I use my iphone as well.  Thanks for the tip.


I downloaded Firefox Focus from the app store and followed these steps: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/focus#w_use-firefox-focus-with-safari

Good luck!


----------



## crazy4wdw

*Casting Announced for Disney+ Series Diary of a Female President*

With the debut of Disney+ just over the horizon, there’s sure to be a wave of announcements about all the incredible shows premiering soon on the streaming platform. Case in point: today’s update regarding _Diary of a Female President_! With production having started this week in Los Angeles, Disney+ announced that executive producer Gina Rodriguez (Golden Globe®-winning star of _Jane the Virgin_) will also guest star on the series in a recurring role.

Told from the narration of her diary, _Diary of a Female President_ follows Elena (Tess Romero), a Cuban-American 12-year-old girl, as she navigates the ups and downs of middle school and begins her journey to become the future president of the United States. Rodriguez will play adult Elena, currently on the campaign trail.
But that’s not all… Rodriguez is also directing the first episode of the series, which was developed through her production company, I Can and I Will Productions. Look for more news about _Diary of a Female President_, as well as other Disney+ shows, in the coming months—leading up to the service’s debut in November!

https://d23.com/disney-plus-casting-update-and-new-disney-parks-fun-plus-more-in-news-briefs/


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2019/07/batu...s-edge-gift-card-back-in-stock-at-disneyland/


----------



## AcusTwinhammer

OKW Lover said:


> Won't they need to put a security station on that path?  IIRC, it would come out by the monorail station.  Everybody on the monorails has already been screened but the walkers won't have.



If they put the security station at the new bridge, will they ever be able to stop "bridge troll" jokes?


----------



## skier_pete

ksromack said:


> You know, it's funny because one of my pathologists at work was mentioning the other day that he had read an article that stated this very sentiment....that Disney is pricing out the average family.  I think that is really sad and not at all what Walt would have wanted.



Here's the good news - if they have truly run the prices up too high and see it's effect on the bottom line. (Disney has partly raised prices as quickly as it has because it knows the parks are overcrowded, and they actually don't want increases in people, but increases in spending. But at a point they would have to roll back prices (or offer deep discounts) to get people to come back again. 

I'm not holding my breath yet that Star Wars land isn't going to cause a pop. It may be a phenomonon of "avoid the opening crowds + the main ride isn't there yet anyways." I think we have to wait until early 2020 to really declare that they are having an attendance issue.


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> Few things here. First the site is banned for a reason. It’s best if we don’t constantly talk about them.
> 
> Views: If DHS had fireworks you’d have an amazing view of their show. You have an obstructed view of Epcot and than a very distant view of MK.
> 
> Food: that’s always going to be hit or miss with people. Not everyone is going to like everyone. I enjoyed what I had.
> 
> I would say Dahlia is my favorite part but don’t count out Toledo. Go try it if you can.



How did you get to the hotel, or were you staying there? I am curious if they allow non-hotel guests to park w/o an ADR. I would love to hit Barcelona and/or Dahlia.



TheMaxRebo said:


> we go to the Alamo here (north of NYC) which has really good food and drinks and craft beers and stuff - and also polices stuff (no kids allowed, no use of phones, no arriving late, etc.) - but the tickets themselves are only $15 ... they get you on the food/drink bill (although, it isn't really any more than like a regular restaurant would be)
> 
> granted we have to add about $50 for a babysitter to that



That's exactly what I was going to say. Alamo may not have steaks, but the food is pretty decent. It's not outrageously priced compared to Disney.



kittlesona said:


> Do we know what’s going on with this? It’s been down for so long unexpectedly that I feel like this should be bigger news.



Jim Hill said that it was built by a company that has been out of business for a while, so it takes a while to get parts.



dlavender said:


> Have they done this in the past? Or is this new ground?



Heat. @rteetz posted a reply from twitter. It was closed every time we tried to use it last summer due to heat. It doesn't have AC.



Q-man said:


> Or, Disney has now discovered where the price resistance point is.





dlavender said:


> It’s our own “rise of the resistance”
> 
> I’ll head out now...lol



POR = Price of the Resistance


----------



## rteetz

soniam said:


> How did you get to the hotel, or were you staying there? I am curious if they allow non-hotel guests to park w/o an ADR. I would love to hit Barcelona and/or Dahlia.


I was at Saratoga so I walked to Disney Springs and took a bus from there. Highly recommend Dahlia. It’s just like any other hotel you can visit if you want staying.


----------



## Gusey

OnSpaceshipEarth said:


> All the reports from WDW seem to say that crowds are very "light" this summer andit looks even worse for the fall.  None other than Pete Werner has commented on the wide open availability for the fall.


Hotel availability does not always = in-park crowd level. With DL, only 3 hotels so most of crowds are form off-site. At WDW, I think people will be more likely to start staying off-site due to cost, especially with Universal's new Value Resorts being so much cheaper than Disney's cheapest hotel. I think there will still be crowds in the parks, there are just less people in the hotels, (the number of Disney hotels are going back up again too). Just my 2 cents


----------



## Firebird060

Gusey said:


> Hotel availability does not always = in-park crowd level. With DL, only 3 hotels so most of crowds are form off-site. At WDW, I think people will be more likely to start staying off-site due to cost, especially with Universal's new Value Resorts being so much cheaper than Disney's cheapest hotel. I think there will still be crowds in the parks, there are just less people in the hotels, (the number of Disney hotels are going back up again too). Just my 2 cents


The only thing that makes me wary to agree with you is that over the past year all the times I traveled down there crowd levels are not as bad as predicted. The availability of rooms were a lot less than what we are seeing now for fall. Most of my trips over the past year to use my AP were what I considered last minute, aka 8 weeks or less before arrival. So honestly I think that is more telling. Also there are several non Disney owned cheaper hotels in the bubble and At a conparable price to many offsite hotels when you factor the transportation and or parking costs of going to Disney, especially because not everyone chooses to air bnb which is significantly cheaper for a large family. In saying that  Even these on site partner hotels seem to have more availability this fall.   These are pretty big warning signs at attendance is going to be at a low level this fall.

   You also want to think that if you are right, that is still a bad thing for Disney, they need the on property rooms filled to a certain capacity to offset the staffing and operating costs of each resort, which would still mean wdw would need to run some sort of incentive for people to fill the rooms


----------



## Dawn Peterson

Gusey said:


> Hotel availability does not always = in-park crowd level. With DL, only 3 hotels so most of crowds are form off-site. At WDW, I think people will be more likely to start staying off-site due to cost, especially with Universal's new Value Resorts being so much cheaper than Disney's cheapest hotel. I think there will still be crowds in the parks, there are just less people in the hotels, (the number of Disney hotels are going back up again too). Just my 2 cents



I started at Deluxe and now I’m starting to go with off site.  Now that hotel parking at night is equivalent to paying to park at a theme park and we sometimes drive, the perks of staying on site make it more difficult to choose Disney. Of course put a discount in my path and I’m all about Contemporary . I am making our next trip Universal. I think our girls are now old enough.


----------



## dm1996

Dawn Peterson said:


> I started at Deluxe and now I’m starting to go with off site.  Now that hotel parking at night is equivalent to paying to park at a theme park and we sometimes drive, the perks of staying on site make it more difficult to choose Disney. Of course put a discount in my path and I’m all about Contemporary . I am making our next trip Universal. I think our girls are now old enough.





********** said:


> Here's the good news - if they have truly run the prices up too high and see it's effect on the bottom line. (Disney has partly raised prices as quickly as it has because it knows the parks are overcrowded, and they actually don't want increases in people, but increases in spending. But at a point they would have to roll back prices (or offer deep discounts) to get people to come back again.
> 
> I'm not holding my breath yet that Star Wars land isn't going to cause a pop. It may be a phenomonon of "avoid the opening crowds + the main ride isn't there yet anyways." I think we have to wait until early 2020 to really declare that they are having an attendance issue.


we have 2 young kids that we take to Disney for their bdays and 2 other times a year, all during Fall and Winter. Every year I closely monitor hotel rates and by doing that, you start to find out when resorts typically start to be at capacity (conventions can throw this off a bit, but they usually are at only a few resorts). 
In the six years of doing this, this is the first time everything is available. Epcot resorts are wide open—-F&W usually eats those up. Each year, we book 6 months ahead of time and even at that point, there are usually a few resorts that aren’t available. This year, only Ft Wilderness is unavailable at 3 months. 

We are also scaling back to 2 visits this year because of costs. Our AP’s expire after our next visit and we will just buy a 3 day ticket for the next trip. In the last 2 years, Disney has increased our 4 night vacation from expensive to unaffordable. I really think the resort parking fees just killed the Magic for me.


----------



## Fantasia79

When you do the math, with the economic woes in Europe, you can do Europe for the price of a Disney trip right now.  A lot of things have to hit (time to go, kids old enough, interest, etc).  My Facebook is filled with friends overseas right now.  My theory is that Disney raised their prices too high, and some of the quality has been dropping (customer service a big one).  

Granted, they had to in order to lower attendance.  It will take some creativity, and they’re certainly not hurting.


----------



## Dawn Peterson

Fantasia79 said:


> When you do the math, with the economic woes in Europe, you can do Europe for the price of a Disney trip right now.  A lot of things have to hit (time to go, kids old enough, interest, etc).  My Facebook is filled with friends overseas right now.  My theory is that Disney raised their prices too high, and some of the quality has been dropping (customer service a big one).
> 
> Granted, they had to in order to lower attendance.  It will take some creativity, and they’re certainly not hurting.



I would love to do Europe but I can’t get past the flight cost.  We would probably have to drive several hours to a major city to get anything decently priced.


----------



## middlechild

Thankfully staff now makes 15 an hour, so cuts of hours per week does not leave them hungry.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/07/new-...buses-now-traveling-around-walt-disney-world/


----------



## mikeamizzle

********** said:


> Here's the good news - if they have truly run the prices up too high and see it's effect on the bottom line. (Disney has partly raised prices as quickly as it has because it knows the parks are overcrowded, and they actually don't want increases in people, but increases in spending. But at a point they would have to roll back prices (or offer deep discounts) to get people to come back again.
> 
> I'm not holding my breath yet that Star Wars land isn't going to cause a pop. It may be a phenomonon of "avoid the opening crowds + the main ride isn't there yet anyways." I think we have to wait until early 2020 to really declare that they are having an attendance issue.


I totally agree. Thank you for pointing this out. I also think the “Disney has reached the price limit” talk is hyperbole. 

Attendance has been up year over year with multiple years of large price hikes across the board and the stock price is holding steady at $143.00

Let’s take a breath and see how the fall plays out at WDW, I’m not convinced that it will be a DLR situation.


----------



## SG131

Dawn Peterson said:


> I would love to do Europe but I can’t get past the flight cost.  We would probably have to drive several hours to a major city to get anything decently priced.


And I can’t get over the flight time! I don’t particularly like to fly so the 2.5 hr flight to Florida is plenty.


----------



## soniam

I think WDW attendance could be down, but it absolutely won't be dead. It will still feel crowded to many people, especially people who used to go a long time ago. I think certain seasons have been down, like summer, but others are filling in the gaps. For this year, however, I don't know how it's going to pan out, but I feel confident saying that we won't be seeing a plethora of 1 and 2 crowd levels like DLR, and that's at the new definition of 1 and 2. We won't be seeing any "old" 1 or 2 level crowds.



Fantasia79 said:


> When you do the math, with the economic woes in Europe, you can do Europe for the price of a Disney trip right now.  A lot of things have to hit (time to go, kids old enough, interest, etc).  My Facebook is filled with friends overseas right now.  My theory is that Disney raised their prices too high, and some of the quality has been dropping (customer service a big one).
> 
> Granted, they had to in order to lower attendance.  It will take some creativity, and they’re certainly not hurting.





Dawn Peterson said:


> I would love to do Europe but I can’t get past the flight cost.  We would probably have to drive several hours to a major city to get anything decently priced.



Exactly!!!! You might be able to get hotels, apartments, and travel within Europe pretty reasonably. However, if you don't live on the east coast or a midwestern hub, you are going to pay outrageous prices for flights. This isn't just true for Europe either. We just returned from Barcelona, and our flight from Austin was the most we have ever paid for a European flight in coach. We didn't buy these last minute either. We booked tickets for Chile trip around xmas and are paying even more than the European flight. That's with Dallas and Houston being major South American hubs. Even our flights to Orlando cost significantly more now than when we started going in 2012, and that's with more options from Austin now. Flights are just going up and up


----------



## hertamaniac

middlechild said:


> Thankfully staff now makes 15 an hour, so cuts of hours per week does not leave them hungry.



I thought the contract did it incrementally?

In March 2019, starting rates will rise to $12 an hour; $13 an hour in September 2019; $14 an hour in October 2020; and finally, $15 an hour in October 2021.


----------



## OKW Lover

hertamaniac said:


> I thought the contract did it incrementally?
> 
> In March 2019, starting rates will rise to $12 an hour; $13 an hour in September 2019; $14 an hour in October 2020; and finally, $15 an hour in October 2021.


So these are starting rates?  Wonder what the average CM with a couple of years in actually makes.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

not sure of the significance of this, but it is different/new so thought I would post:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1150058306175717376


----------



## YesterDark

I just got back from Paris. Single tickets from Philadelphia all the way up to Boston ranged from 900 to 2500 on various days heading over and back.

Family of 4 in the summer is pretty hefty. Then again I was over there during the woman's world cup.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

mikeamizzle said:


> I totally agree. Thank you for pointing this out. I also think the “Disney has reached the price limit” talk is hyperbole.
> 
> Attendance has been up year over year with multiple years of large price hikes across the board and the stock price is holding steady at $143.00
> 
> Let’s take a breath and see how the fall plays out at WDW, I’m not convinced that it will be a DLR situation.


There was a drop in attendance in 2016 from 2015 for all 4 parks and though those numbers were marginal it was still a decrease.

In 2017 Pandora totally helped with the attendance (+15%) with MK being +0.2%, Epcot +4.2%, and DHS dropping -0.5%.

In 2018 TSL I'm assumping helped a bit for DHS(5%) but the main increase was again at AK (10%) likely still due to Pandora, MK was 2.0%, with Epcot at 2.0%

Now this is just me pondering out loud but if you had removed Pandora from ever being there and TSL from ever being there and if Star Wars wasn't happening would a more than just marginal increase in attendance have occurred with large pricing increases among other things? Impossible to answer but I think it's worth thinking about.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

You guys think tickets to Europe this summer were bad, try one to Africa  I'll be paying that one off for a while.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> You guys think tickets to Europe this summer were bad, try one to Africa  I'll be paying that one off for a while.


I remember how much Aaron's company had to pay to send him to Toyko in 2014 

Do you think it would have been cheaper though if you had gone from Austin as opposed to KC? Being in the middle of the country can have its advantages but not for international travel really.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

********** said:


> Hmmmm, it's interesting about the softness at WDW in the fall. I can see DLR having problems because they barred too many APs, but WDW? We've been talking for 15 years how Disney is someday going to price out too many people - I wonder if they are finally seeing it happen?  I've always said that Disney is positioning themselves VERY poorly for the next recession by pricing out so many people - but maybe it won't even take a recession.


Too soon to say.  Obviously.  But that hasn't stopped people over the years.  

They have so many things coming on line in the coming months... wonder how many people are waiting for ALL the big announced attractions before visiting if they're not frequent visitors (RotR, Rat, MMRR, GotG, Tron, what else??)?

Agree with you here btw:


********** said:


> Here's the good news - if they have truly run the prices up too high and see it's effect on the bottom line. (Disney has partly raised prices as quickly as it has because it knows the parks are overcrowded, and they actually don't want increases in people, but increases in spending. But at a point they would have to roll back prices (or offer deep discounts) to get people to come back again.
> 
> I'm not holding my breath yet that Star Wars land isn't going to cause a pop. It may be a phenomonon of "avoid the opening crowds + the main ride isn't there yet anyways." I think we have to wait until early 2020 to really declare that they are having an attendance issue.



Bingo!:


mikeamizzle said:


> I totally agree. Thank you for pointing this out. I also think the “Disney has reached the price limit” talk is hyperbole.
> 
> Attendance has been up year over year with multiple years of large price hikes across the board and the stock price is holding steady at $143.00
> 
> Let’s take a breath and see how the fall plays out at WDW, I’m not convinced that it will be a DLR situation.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Too soon to say.  Obviously.  But that hasn't stopped people over the years.
> 
> They have so many things coming on line in the coming months... wonder how many people are waiting for ALL the big announced attractions before visiting if they're not frequent visitors (RotR, Rat, MMRR, GotG, Tron, what else??)?


I was heavily considering going for the 50th but if Epcot is going to still be under construction and if things will be opening after the big celebration for the 50th I can easily wait. 

If going by my 'normal' but not intended schedule 6 years from my last WDW visit wouldn't be until 2023. 

I do think though if you take your average unassuming guest they probably don't realize all of that is coming..an attraction or two maybe but all of that probably not. If I asked my neighbor for instance he'd have no clue any of those attractions are coming. He took his kids a few years ago to WDW and would love to go back but he doesn't know what's coming. Now TSL has been covered in our local news and Star Wars has been and Pandora has been but all of those are new lands. I don't know that our local news has ever even mentioned these new rides. I think what keeps a non-frequent visitor from coming is likely more on the cost and available time off/schedule. Purely my thoughts.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Now this is just me pondering out loud but if you had removed Pandora from ever being there and TSL from ever being there and if Star Wars wasn't happening would a more than just marginal increase in attendance have occurred with large pricing increases among other things? Impossible to answer *but I think it's worth thinking about.*


*Why? * How is it relevant?  They did add those things.  And other large additions are on the way that I'd argue justify the price increases.  I don't understand...


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> *Why? * How is it relevant?  They did add those things.  And other large additions are on the way.  I don't understand...


I'm not sure you understood my comment. I pondered if those things hadn't existed and Disney still increased pricing rapidly and by a lot along with the other things we've been discussing as cons or negatives if attendance would have gone up. Of course those things physically exist..I thought it was ok here to hypothetically think..is that not acceptable?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I'm not sure you understood my comment. I pondered if those things hadn't existed and Disney still increased pricing rapidly and by a lot along with the other things we've been discussing as cons or negatives if attendance would have gone up. Of course those things physically exist..I thought it was ok here to hypothetically think..is that not acceptable?


I just didn't understand your point (as I said) -- so I asked.  Still not sure I get the relevance given that they ARE adding to the parks... but I would guess that the attendance would not have spiked as much -- at least not for AK -- without the Pandora addition.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I just didn't understand your point (as I said) -- so I asked.  Still not sure I get the relevance given that they ARE adding to the parks... but I would guess that the attendance would not have spiked as much -- at least not for AK -- without the Pandora addition.


 I'm not certain how else to explain it. Like "if this didn't exist would this have happened?" That's all I was saying. Apologies you don't find any relevance in my pondering out loud comment


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I remember how much Aaron's company had to pay to send him to Toyko in 2014
> 
> Do you think it would have been cheaper though if you had gone from Austin as opposed to KC? Being in the middle of the country can have its advantages but not for international travel really.




We checked flights out of Dallas and they were a bit cheaper, but not really that much.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> We checked flights out of Dallas and they were a bit cheaper, but not really that much.


Well bummer


----------



## Firebird060

Hmm I just came back from Paris about a month ago I only paid 600 round trip per person from nyc,  I could have even got it cheaper if I wanted to use a discount airline.   I took virgin air their and Air France on the way back all non stop.  I can usually get airfare round trip from where I live to orlando for about 150 to 200 a person and it’s only a hour and a half flight


----------



## OSUZorba

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> There was a drop in attendance in 2016 from 2015 for all 4 parks and though those numbers were marginal it was still a decrease.
> 
> In 2017 Pandora totally helped with the attendance (+15%) with MK being +0.2%, Epcot +4.2%, and DHS dropping -0.5%.
> 
> In 2018 TSL I'm assumping helped a bit for DHS(5%) but the main increase was again at AK (10%) likely still due to Pandora, MK was 2.0%, with Epcot at 2.0%
> 
> Now this is just me pondering out loud but if you had removed Pandora from ever being there and TSL from ever being there and if Star Wars wasn't happening would a more than just marginal increase in attendance have occurred with large pricing increases among other things? Impossible to answer but I think it's worth thinking about.


I assume some of the attendance boost at AK is also from becoming an all day park, which happened when Pandora opened.

Wall street got pretty antsy when the attendance dropped in 2016, too, even though revenue was still up quite a bit. 

I used to be a shareholder of a high end gym and I followed the stock pretty closely. Wall Street wanted more revenue, so they kept increasing prices. As the price went up, membership went down, but revenue kept going up. Every earnings call they got tons of questions about why their membership was going down and how they were going to fix that. Because of my experience with that stock, I don't believe Disney actually wants attendance to drop, they just want to squeeze every nickle out of every guest while showing a small increase in guests.


----------



## soniam

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I remember how much Aaron's company had to pay to send him to Toyko in 2014
> 
> Do you think it would have been cheaper though if you had gone from Austin as opposed to KC? Being in the middle of the country can have its advantages but not for international travel really.



I have been seeing cheaper flights to Tokyo from Austin or Dallas for this summer than what we paid for Barcelona and Chile  



Firebird060 said:


> Hmm I just came back from Paris about a month ago I only paid 600 round trip per person from nyc,  I could have even got it cheaper if I wanted to use a discount airline.   I took virgin air their and Air France on the way back all non stop.  I can usually get airfare round trip from where I live to orlando for about 150 to 200 a person and it’s only a hour and a half flight



We have been paying $300-$900 per person for Southwest to MCO, depending upon the time of year. SW is one of the cheapest from here and has a direct flight. t's a 2.5-3 hour flight depending upon direction. So, being on the east coast or at a major hub makes a huge difference.


----------



## DarthGallifrey

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I'm not certain how else to explain it. Like "if this didn't exist would this have happened?" That's all I was saying. Apologies you don't find any relevance in my pondering out loud comment



I feel that hypotheticals like that help dissect actual situations.  Sometimes you need to remove variables and take a different perspective so I appreciate the pondering.

Personally, I do not feel that the severity and rate of the price increases are justified in the slightest.  They are charging people for unfinished products.  Even in Disneyland they opened an unfinished land and are marketing the crap out of it

If Mickie and Minnie is delayed further due to scurrying resources to finishes SWGE I think that will hurt them.  No one expected SWGE to open in Aug and I think they should have stuck w the original schedule that was announced.  Mickie and Minnie, Remmy, and other Animated IPs are still, imo, what people associate with Disney.  Yes, Star Wars is owned by them but I don't think it's the driving factor they thought it would be 

They are getting greedy and cutting corners and I have a feeling it's going to bite them.


----------



## hertamaniac

OKW Lover said:


> So these are starting rates?  Wonder what the average CM with a couple of years in actually makes.



I'm not sure what the average/median wage is for a CM with years of experience.  I would think that with this rate schedule increase for starters the union negotiated, at a minimum, a maching % increase for those with years of experience.  They may have looked at the delta and applied these increases, linearly.


----------



## Farro

DarthGallifrey said:


> I feel that hypotheticals like that help dissect actual situations.  Sometimes you need to remove variables and take a different perspective so I appreciate the pondering.
> 
> Personally, I do not feel that the severity and rate of the price increases are justified in the slightest.  They are charging people for unfinished products.  Even in Disneyland they opened an unfinished land and are marketing the crap out of it
> 
> If* Mickie and Minnie is delayed further due to scurrying resources to finishes SWGE I think that will hurt them.  No one expected SWGE to open in Aug and I think they should have stuck w the original schedule that was announced.  Mickie and Minnie, Remmy, and other Animated IPs are still, imo, what people associate with Disney.  Yes, Star Wars is owned by them but I don't think it's the driving factor they thought it would be*
> 
> They are getting greedy and cutting corners and I have a feeling it's going to bite them.



I agree.  

I'm happy Galaxy's Edge is built because it gives us another land to explore and freshens the trip up, but honestly I'm looking forward to all the other rides being built (including Tron), new design of Epcot, new country in World Showcase, etc. way more than visiting Galaxy's Edge.


----------



## fatmanatee

mollmoll4 said:


> Wine and Dine medals:
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...f-the-disney-wine-dine-half-marathon-weekend/
> These.... do not seem on theme? Granted, last year was my first really paying attention to these things but I would never guess a wine and dine theme with these designs. That being said I wish I could do the two course for that Three Caballeros medal!


I'm unfamiliar with what Disney has done with past designs here but these are really fantastic, love that they're leaning in on the Epcot attractions. Wonder if they'll do something similar for Rival Run weekend, would open up a lot of possibilities.


----------



## DarthGallifrey

Farro said:


> I agree.
> 
> I'm happy Galaxy's Edge is built because it gives us another land to explore and freshens the trip up, but honestly I'm looking forward to all the other rides being built (including Tron), new design of Epcot, new country in World Showcase, etc. way more than visiting Galaxy's Edge.



And I LOVE Star Wars.  Personally, it's just not why I go to Disney.  I think SWGE fits wonderfully in HWS.  Dont know it was needed in Disneyland and I wish that space had been used on something more fitting.  

I'm hesitant of the changes to EPCOT.  It needs some TLC bad but I do not trust Bob Chapek one bit haha.  The potential is there for something amazing so fingers crossed


----------



## OKW Lover

Wanted to mention that when I was in Epcot Thursday (7/11) that the GotG building, as large as it is, kind of blends into the background when looking across World Showcase.  From Morocco, its apparent if you look for it.  But its a reflective blue that makes it less obvious.  Still, that is a huge building.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

DarthGallifrey said:


> They are getting greedy and cutting corners and I have a feeling it's going to bite them.


I joined these boards back in 2007 (started following in 2005 before joining)... people have been saying that since then.  Guess I'm still waiting for it...


----------



## bananasplitkids

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> You guys think tickets to Europe this summer were bad, try one to Africa  I'll be paying that one off for a while.



I totally feel you on that one. We are going over Christmas/New Years $1700 for economy.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1150457951095836675


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Aladdin crosses $950m globally, Toy Story 4 $750m

https://thedisinsider.com/2019/07/14/aladdin-toy-sory-4-box-office/

also, just thinking How Big this year can get for Disney, they are already at $6.4bn in global ticket sales, and still has the Lion King, _Maleficent: Mistress of Evil, Frozen 2, _and _Star Wars: Rise of Skywalker coming_


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Aladdin crosses $950m globally, Toy Story 4 $750m
> 
> https://thedisinsider.com/2019/07/14/aladdin-toy-sory-4-box-office/
> 
> also, just thinking How Big this year can get for Disney, they are already at $6.4bn in global ticket sales, and still has the Lion King, _Maleficent: Mistress of Evil, Frozen 2, _and _Star Wars: Rise of Skywalker coming_


And that’s not even anything from Fox either.


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/07/new-...buses-now-traveling-around-walt-disney-world/


Does anyone know if the wifi is turned on in the new buses or any Disney buses?  Have heard it’s coming and is something I’m really looking forward to!


----------



## rteetz

scrappinginontario said:


> Does anyone know if the wifi is turned on in the new buses or any Disney buses?  Have heard it’s coming and is something I’m really looking forward to!


Not yet, and Disney hasn’t confirmed yet.


----------



## clayfolks

Dawn Peterson said:


> I would love to do Europe but I can’t get past the flight cost.  We would probably have to drive several hours to a major city to get anything decently priced.


If you go to travel zoo and subscribe to the travel zoo top 20, which comes out every Wednesday, you will find really great deals for European vacations. We did both Barcelona/London and Italy last year for less that $1300 per person per trip, including air, hotel, and breakfast every day. As my disgust with Disney increases, international travel becomes more frequent.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Aladdin crosses $950m globally, Toy Story 4 $750m
> 
> https://thedisinsider.com/2019/07/14/aladdin-toy-sory-4-box-office/
> 
> also, just thinking How Big this year can get for Disney, they are already at $6.4bn in global ticket sales, and still has the Lion King, _Maleficent: Mistress of Evil, Frozen 2, _and _Star Wars: Rise of Skywalker coming_




I'm expecting Maleficent to be a big flop, though I guess we'll see.


----------



## larry47591

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm expecting Maleficent to be a big flop, though I guess we'll see.



I figure that is why it was moved to this year. Much easier to hidden in the finances this year.  No chance they make as much money from movies next year.


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1150457951095836675


We did our part. Finally got a date night last night to go see it.


----------



## jade1

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Aladdin crosses $950m globally,



And will break into Disney's Top Ten World Wide this week, excluding Star Wars and Marvel movies anyway.


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm expecting Maleficent to be a big flop, though I guess we'll see.



We must be the only people who liked it. We didn't even pay to see it either, because we saw it on DCL. I did eventually buy the DVD. I guess I just liked that it was a new twist on an old story, even if it kind of contradicted the original.


----------



## Aminiman

I thought I'd leave this here since I haven't seen it elsewhere... very exciting if it pans out!

Tesla would be the perfect corporate sponsor/tech provider for the Speedway and Autopia! 

https://electrek.co/2019/07/14/tesla-disney-tomorrowland-electric/


----------



## OSUZorba

Aminiman said:


> I thought I'd leave this here since I haven't seen it elsewhere... very exciting if it pans out!
> 
> Tesla would be the perfect corporate sponsor/tech provider for the Speedway and Autopia!
> 
> https://electrek.co/2019/07/14/tesla-disney-tomorrowland-electric/


Should've been done years ago. Although, as with everything with Elon, I'll believe it when it happens. Hopefully if they do it they can either get a top off charge while loading/unloading or have truly all day batteries. My local park (which has the worst example of every ride type, but I go to every week) has electric cars and by 7pm the batteries start dying.


----------



## soniam

Aminiman said:


> I thought I'd leave this here since I haven't seen it elsewhere... very exciting if it pans out!
> 
> Tesla would be the perfect corporate sponsor/tech provider for the Speedway and Autopia!
> 
> https://electrek.co/2019/07/14/tesla-disney-tomorrowland-electric/



Ain't happening with Tesla. I would like to see it go electric though. I don't know if someone else would pony up to do it.


----------



## Anthony Vito

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Aladdin crosses $950m globally, Toy Story 4 $750m
> 
> https://thedisinsider.com/2019/07/14/aladdin-toy-sory-4-box-office/
> 
> also, just thinking How Big this year can get for Disney, they are already at $6.4bn in global ticket sales, and still has the Lion King, _Maleficent: Mistress of Evil, Frozen 2, _and _Star Wars: Rise of Skywalker coming_





larry47591 said:


> I figure that is why it was moved to this year. Much easier to hidden in the finances this year.  No chance they make as much money from movies next year.


 Remember Disney's new year starts October 1.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

OSUZorba said:


> Although, as with everything with Elon, I'll believe it when it happens.


That's what I was thinking. Product-wise Tesla makes sense. PR-wise...not so sure.


----------



## rteetz

soniam said:


> Ain't happening with Tesla. I would like to see it go electric though. I don't know if someone else would pony up to do it.


Yeah between it being Tesla and the source I am taking this with a big grain of salt.


----------



## soniam

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> That's what I was thinking. Product-wise Tesla makes sense. PR-wise...not so sure.



It doesn't make sense for the customers, company, or shareholders. That's Elon's focus. Plus, he would be tweeting all over about it if they were. Looking at things the company has been doing, like cutting sales centers and not advertising, you can see that the company doesn't pay for advertising. He gets free PR from twitter


----------



## Amy11401

soniam said:


> We must be the only people who liked it. We didn't even pay to see it either, because we saw it on DCL. I did eventually buy the DVD. I guess I just liked that it was a new twist on an old story, even if it kind of contradicted the original.


We liked the first Maleficent too!


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> Yeah between it being Tesla and the source I am taking this with a big grain of salt.


I'm wondering if the contract with GM would allow them to team up with another car company?


----------



## rteetz

OSUZorba said:


> I'm wondering if the contract with GM would allow them to team up with another car company?


Honda is the sponsor of the Disneyland Autopia.


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> Honda is the sponsor of the Disneyland Autopia.


Yeah, the GM contract is at WDW, though. There is a reason the Mini-Vans at WDW are Chevys.


----------



## rteetz

OSUZorba said:


> Yeah, the GM contract is at WDW, though. There is a reason the Mini-Vans at WDW are Chevys.


GM has had a role previously at Disneyland as well. They currently do not. We really don't have to worry about it since the rumor is 99% not true however Disney would probably find a way to make it work if Tesla or whoever was willing to pony up some money.


----------



## evlaina

soniam said:


> We must be the only people who liked it. We didn't even pay to see it either, because we saw it on DCL. I did eventually buy the DVD. I guess I just liked that it was a new twist on an old story, even if it kind of contradicted the original.


My family really liked the first one, we just watched it again a few days ago on HBO or something. But the sequel looks like there is no story. We won’t go see it in theaters but we’ll rent it.


----------



## Fantasia79

Should the Tesla deal move past being a suspicious rumor, I can only see good things.  Tesla fits very nicely with the Tron backdrop too.  Though, this would’ve been perfect 3 years ago.  Not sure Tesla is in a place to take this on.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> GM has had a role previously at Disneyland as well. They currently do not. We really don't have to worry about it since the rumor is 99% not true however Disney would probably find a way to make it work if Tesla or whoever was willing to pony up some money.


Maybe Tesla should figure out how to arrive at a sustainable business model for itself before ponying up money to the Ikes of Disney.    All seems highly doubtful to me.  And even if it was true, I wouldn't believe they'd execute until the new cars were actually running.

In a lot of ways Tesla fits better in Fantasyland.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS/CONCEPT ART*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1150755253412925440


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1150758493311422471

Wonder if you will be able to hear Christmas/holiday music while in Galayx's Edge


----------



## jknezek

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Maybe Tesla should figure out how to arrive at a sustainable business model for itself before ponying up money to the Ikes of Disney.    All seems highly doubtful to me.  And even if it was true, I wouldn't believe they'd execute until the new cars were actually running.
> 
> In a lot of ways Tesla fits better in Fantasyland.


This is the real issue. Tesla is constantly raising money since they are constantly bleeding money. They do very little advertising, partially because they get plenty of free media coverage and word of mouth, but mostly because they have no free cash flow because operations run in the red. I'm not going to say there is a 0% chance of this happening, Musk is unconventional to say the least, but I do think it is incredibly unlikely at this stage. Should Tesla's cash flow stabilize, something that is probably a few years out to a decade, if ever, given their ambitious desire to add heavy trucks, a pickup truck model, and the need to refresh the existing lines, as well as building the additional factory in China, plus the problems they are having with producing the solar roof product and the Powerwall, and you realize just how difficult their financial situation is. Niche marketing like sponsoring a ride at WDW is probably not a feasible use of what little cash flow they can scrape together.

Now don't take me for someone who is negative on Tesla. I'm not. As a financial professional I'm skeptical of their stock price and the ability to juggle all the balls Musk is trying to keep in the air. He's done some creative financial engineering to get this far, and he's created some amazing advances in otherwise stale industries. But, Tesla as a company is walking a very fine tightrope and dropping cash unnecessarily seems extremely unlikely.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS/CONCEPT ART*


Looks like these stills are from this video released a while back, no?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

jknezek said:


> This is the real issue. Tesla is constantly raising money since they are constantly bleeding money. They do very little advertising, partially because they get plenty of free media coverage and word of mouth, but mostly because they have no free cash flow because operations run in the red. I'm not going to say there is a 0% chance of this happening, Musk is unconventional to say the least, but I do think it is incredibly unlikely at this stage. Should Tesla's cash flow stabilize, something that is probably a few years out to a decade, if ever, given their ambitious desire to add heavy trucks, a pickup truck model, and the need to refresh the existing lines, as well as building the additional factory in China, plus the problems they are having with producing the solar roof product and the Powerwall, and you realize just how difficult their financial situation is. Niche marketing like sponsoring a ride at WDW is probably not a feasible use of what little cash flow they can scrape together.
> 
> Now don't take me for someone who is negative on Tesla. I'm not. As a financial professional I'm skeptical of their stock price and the ability to juggle all the balls Musk is trying to keep in the air. He's done some creative financial engineering to get this far, and he's created some amazing advances in otherwise stale industries. But, Tesla as a company is walking a very fine tightrope and dropping cash unnecessarily seems extremely unlikely.


Agree with all of this.  I will only add that I know some very smart people in tech and finance who have been shorting Tesla for a while now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Looks like these stills are from this video released a while back, no?



yeah, looks like it - like they selected a few and then wrote up some information/overview for it

Guess just another pump to bring it back up into people's minds after some much focus on Destino to help push interest in it


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if you will be able to hear Christmas/holiday music while in Galayx's Edge


DHS only plays the fireworks music around the Chinese Theater. So, you won't be able to hear the music from inside Galaxy's Edge...Also, Disneyland doesn't pipe the music in for the fireworks in Galaxy's Edge which I thought was really cool. I was watching fireworks while listening to Star Wars ships fly by.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> DHS only plays the fireworks music around the Chinese Theater. So, you won't be able to hear the music from inside Galaxy's Edge...Also, Disneyland doesn't pipe the music in for the fireworks in Galaxy's Edge which I thought was really cool. I was watching fireworks while listening to Star Wars ships fly by.



cool - thanks for that added info.  Just curious as I love the aspect of how, at least at Disneyland, I see comments like you feel like you aren't even in Disneyland when you are in GE and just that whole aspect - and then when something like this which could ruin that immersion/separation feel, just makes me curious


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> cool - thanks for that added info.  Just curious as I love the aspect of how, at least at Disneyland, I see comments like you feel like you aren't even in Disneyland when you are in GE and just that whole aspect - and then when something like this which could ruin that immersion/separation feel, just makes me curious


I just thought like I was celebrating the rebellion victory on Endor (Yes...I know...Wrong saga of movies and the wrong planet).


----------



## DarthGallifrey

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if you will be able to hear Christmas/holiday music while in Galayx's Edge



Come on, we know they will just call it Life Day music and have meet and greets with Santa Chewbacca


----------



## Anthony Vito

jknezek said:


> This is the real issue. Tesla is constantly raising money since they are constantly bleeding money. They do very little advertising, partially because they get plenty of free media coverage and word of mouth, but mostly because they have no free cash flow because operations run in the red. I'm not going to say there is a 0% chance of this happening, Musk is unconventional to say the least, but I do think it is incredibly unlikely at this stage. Should Tesla's cash flow stabilize, something that is probably a few years out to a decade, if ever, given their ambitious desire to add heavy trucks, a pickup truck model, and the need to refresh the existing lines, as well as building the additional factory in China, plus the problems they are having with producing the solar roof product and the Powerwall, and you realize just how difficult their financial situation is. Niche marketing like sponsoring a ride at WDW is probably not a feasible use of what little cash flow they can scrape together.
> 
> Now don't take me for someone who is negative on Tesla. I'm not. As a financial professional I'm skeptical of their stock price and the ability to juggle all the balls Musk is trying to keep in the air. He's done some creative financial engineering to get this far, and he's created some amazing advances in otherwise stale industries. But, Tesla as a company is walking a very fine tightrope and dropping cash unnecessarily seems extremely unlikely.



Although I would think it could be worked out without any actual cash going to Disney - perhaps just supplying the cars would be enough.  Obviously that would cost Tesla $$ as well, but perhaps quite a bit less than a traditional sponsorship and could be built into some of their other capital expenditures.


----------



## jknezek

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Although I would think it could be worked out without any actual cash going to Disney - perhaps just supplying the cars would be enough.  Obviously that would cost Tesla $$ as well, but perhaps quite a bit less than a traditional sponsorship and could be built into some of their other capital expenditures.


Oh sure. Free Cash Flow doesn't refer to cash explicitly. It's likely Tesla would supply the batteries and motors or something along those lines plus tech support and repair/replacement services, not hard cash. That being said, it doesn't matter how it's structured. Tesla has a resource imbalance. They need more than they have, and giving some away would be difficult. Though I suspect a few hundred batteries and motors and a few dozen chargers wouldn't break Tesla, I'm not sure it would be worth it either. Pretty much all the Disney corporate sponsorships have disappeared. That's not an accident. It's hard to imagine Tesla all of a sudden deciding it makes sense when just about everyone else has decided it doesn't. Except GM, who each generation turns their World of Motion/Test Track sponsorship into more advertising and less entertainment. Bleh.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 PHOTOS: SeaWorld Orlando Proudly Welcomes Whiskered Baby Walrus


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/07/new-...e-lion-king-coming-to-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Industrial Light & Magic to Open New Studio Based in Sydney, Australia


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Colin O’Donoghue Replaces Joe Dempsie in National Geographic’s “The Right Stuff”


----------



## ksromack

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS/CONCEPT ART*


I could stay here!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/wa...pTl-5OfhfRkcZs1-yyAakUjx-FaC6e2xhyVKSmCr6AyAQ


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News*

The Lion King on Broadway suffers a backstage flood due to the New York City power outage, and many of the costumes had water damage. However, the Lion King is proceeding with their shows, because the show must go on! The Lion King is planning to have all of their costumes back to normal for Tuesday's show.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1150525500990853121


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

jknezek said:


> Oh sure. Free Cash Flow doesn't refer to cash explicitly. It's likely Tesla would supply the batteries and motors or something along those lines plus tech support and repair/replacement services, not hard cash. That being said, it doesn't matter how it's structured. Tesla has a resource imbalance. They need more than they have, and giving some away would be difficult. Though I suspect a few hundred batteries and motors and a few dozen chargers wouldn't break Tesla, I'm not sure it would be worth it either. Pretty much all the Disney corporate sponsorships have disappeared. That's not an accident. It's hard to imagine Tesla all of a sudden deciding it makes sense when just about everyone else has decided it doesn't. Except GM, who each generation turns their World of Motion/Test Track sponsorship into more advertising and less entertainment. Bleh.




FYI it reads like you quoted me here, but that quoted post was not mine - it was @Anthony Vito...


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/wa...pTl-5OfhfRkcZs1-yyAakUjx-FaC6e2xhyVKSmCr6AyAQ


Bummed this only through September


----------



## OSUZorba

jknezek said:


> Oh sure. Free Cash Flow doesn't refer to cash explicitly. It's likely Tesla would supply the batteries and motors or something along those lines plus tech support and repair/replacement services, not hard cash. That being said, it doesn't matter how it's structured. Tesla has a resource imbalance. They need more than they have, and giving some away would be difficult. Though I suspect a few hundred batteries and motors and a few dozen chargers wouldn't break Tesla, I'm not sure it would be worth it either. Pretty much all the Disney corporate sponsorships have disappeared. That's not an accident. It's hard to imagine Tesla all of a sudden deciding it makes sense when just about everyone else has decided it doesn't. Except GM, who each generation turns their World of Motion/Test Track sponsorship into more advertising and less entertainment. Bleh.


Really, GM should step in and do electric cars for the speedway. GM is trying to break into the market more, and unlike Tesla get basically zero free press.


----------



## Helvetica

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/wa...pTl-5OfhfRkcZs1-yyAakUjx-FaC6e2xhyVKSmCr6AyAQ



I wonder if these are the fall discounts that have been rumored... It won't held for my October Trip, but at least it's something for someone.


----------



## jknezek

OSUZorba said:


> Really, GM should step in and do electric cars for the speedway. GM is trying to break into the market more, and unlike Tesla get basically zero free press.


Given the evolution of Test Track in order to keep GM sponsorship, I'm in no hurry to see this. I like Test Track the ride, but after, it's basically a GM showroom. And every evolution becomes more so. Really, the sponsorship model just needs to end. Disney needs to pay for its own attractions.


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/wa...pTl-5OfhfRkcZs1-yyAakUjx-FaC6e2xhyVKSmCr6AyAQ


And the predicted discounts have started.  Guessing they'll announce this same offer to the general public within a few days.  

Selfishly hoping they don't offer a second round of FD for September as we're hoping the crowds will be lighter than normal.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Helvetica said:


> I wonder if these are the fall discounts that have been rumored... It won't held for my October Trip, but at least it's something for someone.


I don't believe this offer is as it is limited to Disney Visa card holders.  I'm guessing we'll still see something for the general public within the next few days.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/wa...pTl-5OfhfRkcZs1-yyAakUjx-FaC6e2xhyVKSmCr6AyAQ



and there are your first Fall Discounts, running through the end of September, so after GE opens


----------



## fatmanatee

Helvetica said:


> I wonder if these are the fall discounts that have been rumored... It won't held for my October Trip, but at least it's something for someone.


Possibly but it's only useful for Disney Visa cardholders. We'll see if they expand beyond this but it's a nice way to test the waters on discounts, they can expand beyond Disney Visa members if they feel it's necessary.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Dates released for Jingle Bell, Jingle BAM!

https://attractionsmagazine.com/jingle-bell-jingle-bam-2019/


----------



## ksromack

TheMaxRebo said:


> and there are your first Fall Discounts, running through the end of September, so after GE opens


I’m curious how these will compare to the Summer Fun discounts still available to book up until Aug 28th.  I’ve used the Summer Fun Passholders discount for a 2 day reservation which I added on in hopes of catching an AP SWGE preview but if this is a better deal I could switch.


----------



## SG131

TheMaxRebo said:


> and there are your first Fall Discounts, running through the end of September, so after GE opens


Ok, I see the article, but I don't see the actual offer listed anywhere.  What am I missing?


----------



## rteetz

SG131 said:


> Ok, I see the article, but I don't see the actual offer listed anywhere.  What am I missing?


Inside the link.

Minimum 2 night stay and 2 day base ticket.

Art of Animation - 25%, All Star Sports- 25%
Port Orleans Riverside - 20%
Coronado, Gran Destino Tower, Water View - 30%
Animal Kingdom Lodge & Saratoga Springs 35%


----------



## PolyRob

jknezek said:


> Given the evolution of Test Track in order to keep GM sponsorship, I'm in no hurry to see this. I like Test Track the ride, but after, it's basically a GM showroom. And every evolution becomes more so. Really, the sponsorship model just needs to end. Disney needs to pay for its own attractions.


HAHA nothing like hearing "connecting to On-Star" as soon as the ride starts


----------



## SG131

rteetz said:


> Inside the link.
> 
> Minimum 2 night stay and 2 day base ticket.
> 
> Art of Animation - 25%, All Star Sports- 25%
> Port Orleans Riverside - 20%
> Coronado, Gran Destino Tower, Water View - 30%
> Animal Kingdom Lodge & Saratoga Springs 35%


I meant that I can't find a link to the offer only their travel site.  I pulled up the Disney Visa site and didn't see it listed yet.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Lion King Dooney and Bourke available exclusively at Animal Kingdom on Friday, July 19th


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

SG131 said:


> I meant that I can't find a link to the offer only their travel site.  I pulled up the Disney Visa site and didn't see it listed yet.


So far it's only been available by calling.  Haven't seen it posted online yet.


----------



## rteetz

SG131 said:


> I meant that I can't find a link to the offer only their travel site.  I pulled up the Disney Visa site and didn't see it listed yet.


Yeah its not currently available online.


----------



## SG131

ENJDisneyFan said:


> So far it's only been available by calling.  Haven't seen it posted online yet.


Thanks, I thought in my Monday morning daze I missed something.


----------



## Tigger's ally

jknezek said:


> Given the evolution of Test Track in order to keep GM sponsorship, I'm in no hurry to see this. I like Test Track the ride, but after, it's basically a GM showroom. And every evolution becomes more so. Really, the sponsorship model just needs to end. Disney needs to pay for its own attractions.



Disney will continue to get sponsorships.  No way they can go back now.  Everything is sponsored.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

We have an opening date!!

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-on-sept-29-2019-at-walt-disney-world-resort/


----------



## jhoannam

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-on-sept-29-2019-at-walt-disney-world-resort/
We have a date! Sept 29th!


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> We have an opening date!!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-on-sept-29-2019-at-walt-disney-world-resort/



 Of course the day after we leave


----------



## rteetz

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Of course the day after we leave


I wouldn't be surprised if there are soft openings though. I fully expect them.


----------



## SaintsManiac

I'm very happy to have a preferred room booked at Pop in November! YAY Skyliner!!!


----------



## SG131

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> We have an opening date!!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-on-sept-29-2019-at-walt-disney-world-resort/


Darn, I was really hoping for them during opening weekend of star wars.


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> I'm very happy to have a preferred room booked at Pop in November! YAY Skyliner!!!


I am at CBR in November and Pop in January so I am excited for sure.


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if there are soft openings though. I fully expect them.


Thanks for this hope.  We're there until the 16th which may be too early for even soft openings but I'm still choosing to dream it could happen!


----------



## danikoski

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Aladdin crosses $950m globally, Toy Story 4 $750m
> 
> https://thedisinsider.com/2019/07/14/aladdin-toy-sory-4-box-office/
> 
> also, just thinking How Big this year can get for Disney, they are already at $6.4bn in global ticket sales, and still has the Lion King, _Maleficent: Mistress of Evil, Frozen 2, _and _Star Wars: Rise of Skywalker coming_



I went and saw Aladdin on Thursday, and the movie theater was pretty full...Fuller then I expected. I also thought the movie was good, and Will Smith did a good job of putting his own touch on the Genie.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

definitely bummed the Skyliner isn't opening sooner - was hoping to take advantage of them during our stay at POP this August ... so guess we will just be teased by them our entire stay


----------



## evlaina

scrappinginontario said:


> And the predicted discounts have started.  Guessing they'll announce this same offer to the general public within a few days.
> 
> *Selfishly hoping they don't offer a second round of FD for September as we're hoping the crowds will be lighter than normal.*


You and me both!!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Man Allegedly Exposed to Toxic Fumes at Disney’s Vero Beach Resort


----------



## tlmadden73

Surprised it wont be open for SWGE grand opening .. but I guess there are reasons. Dont want a dangling gondola  to be rushed into production. 

Looking forward to an AoA stay in October.


----------



## soniam

Anthony Vito said:


> Although I would think it could be worked out without any actual cash going to Disney - perhaps just supplying the cars would be enough.  Obviously that would cost Tesla $$ as well, but perhaps quite a bit less than a traditional sponsorship and could be built into some of their other capital expenditures.





jknezek said:


> Oh sure. Free Cash Flow doesn't refer to cash explicitly. It's likely Tesla would supply the batteries and motors or something along those lines plus tech support and repair/replacement services, not hard cash. That being said, it doesn't matter how it's structured. Tesla has a resource imbalance. They need more than they have, and giving some away would be difficult. Though I suspect a few hundred batteries and motors and a few dozen chargers wouldn't break Tesla, I'm not sure it would be worth it either. Pretty much all the Disney corporate sponsorships have disappeared. That's not an accident. It's hard to imagine Tesla all of a sudden deciding it makes sense when just about everyone else has decided it doesn't. Except GM, who each generation turns their World of Motion/Test Track sponsorship into more advertising and less entertainment. Bleh.



All of that would require engineers and people. Those don't come free you know. Sometimes when Tesla has a large backlog of cars to deliver to customers, they round up salaried employees who aren't directly involved in the manufacturing or sales of the cars to help out. That way they don't have to pay extra. He is very frugal when it comes to spending money. Tesla employees, well at least some of them, don't even get discounts on the cars.


----------



## scrappinginontario

It may be totally unrelated as really only 1 resort is affected but, the new Disney Visa cardholder's offer that was released today ends the day before the Skyliner opens.  Coincidence??


----------



## rteetz

scrappinginontario said:


> It may be totally unrelated as really only 1 resort is affected but, the new Disney Visa cardholder's offer that was released today ends the day before the Skyliner opens.  Coincidence??


I think in this case yes. I still expect more discounts very soon. There is only one skyliner resort in that discount option.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

scrappinginontario said:


> It may be totally unrelated as really only 1 resort is affected but, the new Disney Visa cardholder's offer that was released today ends the day before the Skyliner opens.  Coincidence??



might be more the date and I know Disney's fiscal calendar starts oct 1st, so just their next like scheduling period might start the 29th since that is the Sunday of the first week that goes into the next fiscal period

So the date is relevant to both, but one isn't necessarily impacting the other, if that makes sense


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

This sounds pretty neat - nothing major but I love additions like this to Disney+ and just short things you can put on when you have a few minutes

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...-series-marvels-storyboards-coming-to-disney/


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

rteetz said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if there are soft openings though. I fully expect them.



Good point. We booked Sep 21-23 at CBR before our AK DVC stay with the intent of trying them out... we’ll see if that’s late enough for soft openings. Fingers crossed!


----------



## leholcomb

soniam said:


> All of that would require engineers and people. Those don't come free you know. Sometimes when Tesla has a large backlog of cars to deliver to customers, they round up salaried employees who aren't directly involved in the manufacturing or sales of the cars to help out. That way they don't have to pay extra. He is very frugal when it comes to spending money. Tesla employees, well at least some of them, don't even get discounts on the cars.


None of us do.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1150845116137070592


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...g-to-the-d23-expo-for-the-first-time-in-2019/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

more Disney Parks Play App pins released


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1150865747675156481


----------



## wareagle57

Anyone know what’s going on at DHS? Half the park is closed. Indoor things like Lightening McQueens, Muppets, RnR coaster, aliens, TSMM.  Also Slinky, but I assume that’s due to the storm that just rolled through.


----------



## jtwibih

wareagle57 said:


> Anyone know what’s going on at DHS? Half the park is closed. Indoor things like Lightening McQueens, Muppets, RnR coaster, aliens, TSMM.  Also Slinky, but I assume that’s due to the storm that just rolled through.



Strong storm just came through. Knocked out power. We were under the shelter in the standby line for TSMM and the lights went out.


----------



## rteetz

wareagle57 said:


> Anyone know what’s going on at DHS? Half the park is closed. Indoor things like Lightening McQueens, Muppets, RnR coaster, aliens, TSMM.  Also Slinky, but I assume that’s due to the storm that just rolled through.


Could be a power issue due to the storm?


----------



## danikoski

wareagle57 said:


> Anyone know what’s going on at DHS? Half the park is closed. Indoor things like Lightening McQueens, Muppets, RnR coaster, aliens, TSMM.  Also Slinky, but I assume that’s due to the storm that just rolled through.



I'm not sure what's going on but it appears to be across all the parks. Like Carousel of Progress and Haunted Mansion are closed. And Seas with Nemo and Figment are closed.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

I was in American Adventure (watching Voices of Liberty) as the storm rolled through. After their show, the lights started flickering. There was at least 2-3+ lightning strikes every 30 seconds for a while around property.

I know Magic Kingdom is having power issues.


----------



## teach22180

Does it look like all lines for the gondolas are opening? I thought epcot might be later but they are all listed!


----------



## Dean Marino

Aminiman said:


> I thought I'd leave this here since I haven't seen it elsewhere... very exciting if it pans out!
> 
> Tesla would be the perfect corporate sponsor/tech provider for the Speedway and Autopia!
> 
> https://electrek.co/2019/07/14/tesla-disney-tomorrowland-electric/


Gotta comment... TESLA?  Sponsoring old Gas-burning go carts?  I would wildly guess that if it happened, TESLA would demand, or provide, modern electric technology .


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Dean Marino said:


> Gotta comment... TESLA?  Sponsoring old Gas-burning go carts?  I would wildly guess that if it happened, TESLA would demand, or provide, modern electric technology .


I think that's what everyone is assuming... though I don't personally have faith in this rumor at all, as I said.


----------



## crazy4wdw

SaintsManiac said:


> I'm very happy to have a preferred room booked at Pop in November! YAY Skyliner!!!


Me too!  I have a preferred room booked at Pop the first few nights of my early December trip!  Can't wait to try the skyliners out!


----------



## Q-man

OSUZorba said:


> Should've been done years ago. Although, as with everything with Elon, I'll believe it when it happens. Hopefully if they do it they can either get a top off charge while loading/unloading or have truly all day batteries. My local park (which has the worst example of every ride type, but I go to every week) has electric cars and by 7pm the batteries start dying.



If high performance electric go carts can make it until 7pm then the highly speed restricted Indy racers should be able to go all day.


----------



## OSUZorba

Q-man said:


> If high performance electric go carts can make it until 7pm then the highly speed restricted Indy racers should be able to go all day.


The cars I was talking about were antique cars that make the speedway cars still seem futuristic. They are just deep cycle lead acid batteries, so shouldn't be that hard to beat, but it shows electric has to be done right.


----------



## preemiemama

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I was in American Adventure (watching Voices of Liberty) as the storm rolled through. After their show, the lights started flickering. There was at least 2-3+ lightning strikes every 30 seconds for a while around property.
> 
> I know Magic Kingdom is having power issues.


Yes definitely the storm. Epcot rides and restaurants were affected. There was a message about “thanks for your patience as we work to get attractions back online” around 6 pm.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Disney Springs Cast Members to Preview New NBA Experience Starting July 22


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Breakfast With Santa Returning to Catal Restaurant; Christmas in July Special Available


----------



## SaharanTea

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I was in American Adventure (watching Voices of Liberty) as the storm rolled through. After their show, the lights started flickering. There was at least 2-3+ lightning strikes every 30 seconds for a while around property.
> 
> I know Magic Kingdom is having power issues.



We were just about to get on Mission: Space orange when the lights flickered and the whole thing went down, though the lights stayed in.  We got evacuated.  The cast member said the building might have been hit by lightning.  I'm not sure that was the case, but judging by the number of indoor rides that went down for a good while in the park, they definitely had some kind of power issue.

Never did get to do orange.  Still haven't done that one.  :/


----------



## SaharanTea

In other news, Astro Orbiter was down all day Sunday.  Apparently, it had been down since Friday, and the rumor birds have said it's another unplanned maintenance issue.  I'm curious if it'll be another Primeval Whirl and stay down for a while.  I didn't check to see if it was up today.


----------



## Earningmywings

Free Dining is Back!! Select dates in September, November, and most of December.


----------



## evlaina

Earningmywings said:


> Free Dining is Back!! Select dates in September, November, and most of December.


I’m shocked! I already have it for my stay beginning 9/28. Interesting that 9/19-11/16 are blocked...now I’m worried my late Sept/early Oct trip will be busier than expected!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Free dining details

http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2019/...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
The Disney World Free Dining offer is available to guests *ARRIVING* most nights from


*September 1 through September 18, 2019*
*November 17 through November 27, 2019*
*December 8 through December 23, 2019*
(That means you can *extend a free dining stay over CHRISTMAS OR THANKSGIVING*, my friends!).

Standard at most Deluxe, Quick Service at Moderate and Value

5 or 4 night stay minimum (Disney said 5, but looks like maybe 4 is enough) and need tickets with hopper or hopper plus


Shocked it included December after RotR opens


----------



## crazy4wdw

B


TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Free dining details
> 
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2019/...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
> The Disney World Free Dining offer is available to guests *ARRIVING* most nights from
> 
> 
> *September 1 through September 18, 2019*
> *November 17 through November 27, 2019*
> *December 8 through December 23, 2019*




There is a new room only discount that popped up this morning - Fall and holiday discounts, up to 20% off room only rates.

Save up to 20% on rooms at select Disney Resort hotels in late 2019.

Book through September 29, 2019 for stays most nights September 1 through September 28, 2019; and for stays most Sunday through Thursday nights September 29 through November 7, 2019.
Book through December 24, 2019 for stays most nights November 10, 2019 through December 24, 2019.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Earningmywings said:


> Free Dining is Back!! Select dates in September, November, and most of December.



Posted a link with full details - I am not shocked an offer came out but am that it includes December given Rise of the Resistance and the Holidays - I thought December would be when it is the most busy


----------



## TheMaxRebo

crazy4wdw said:


> B
> 
> 
> There is a new room only discount that popped up this morning - Fall and holiday discounts, up to 20% off room only rates.
> 
> Save up to 20% on rooms at select Disney Resort hotels in late 2019.
> 
> Book through September 29, 2019 for stays most nights September 1 through September 28, 2019; and for stays most Sunday through Thursday nights September 29 through November 7, 2019.
> Book through December 24, 2019 for stays most nights November 10, 2019 through December 24, 2019.



Looks like basically same dates.  So shocked about December being included


----------



## crazy4wdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> Looks like basically same dates.  So shocked about December being included


Not much availability for my dates (12/7-12/13).  It's the usual where the more expensive room categories are discounted.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

crazy4wdw said:


> B
> 
> 
> There is a new room only discount that popped up this morning - Fall and holiday discounts, up to 20% off room only rates.
> 
> Save up to 20% on rooms at select Disney Resort hotels in late 2019.
> 
> Book through September 29, 2019 for stays most nights September 1 through September 28, 2019; and for stays most Sunday through Thursday nights September 29 through November 7, 2019.
> Book through December 24, 2019 for stays most nights November 10, 2019 through December 24, 2019.


Pretty bummed that October weekends are excluded, and also shocked that December is NOT excluded.  They can’t seriously think that October will be more crowded than post ROTR and Christmas??!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ENJDisneyFan said:


> Pretty bummed that October weekends are excluded, and also shocked that December is NOT excluded.  They can’t seriously think that October will be more crowded than post ROTR and Christmas??!



I get that October now seems to be one of their busy times with Food and Wine and Halloween, etc - but agree with you, how is that excludes but not RotR/Christmas?


----------



## Ambehnke

Also a Passholder room only which includes October.


----------



## OSUZorba

SaharanTea said:


> In other news, Astro Orbiter was down all day Sunday.  Apparently, it had been down since Friday, and the rumor birds have said it's another unplanned maintenance issue.  I'm curious if it'll be another Primeval Whirl and stay down for a while.  I didn't check to see if it was up today.


Although it's old, it uses a ride system that is used all over the place, so hopefully they won't have many issues getting parts for it.


----------



## tlmadden73

Ambehnke said:


> Also a Passholder room only which includes October.


But very limited availability (at least for the dates I had booked already in mid-October). 

I guess this makes it official? October/November is now their "busy time"?


----------



## SaintsManiac

It's very annoying that they include Christmas week and not Thanksgiving in the room only. I would do the free dining if the tickets weren't date based!

ETA: looks like I can get an AP discount for my stay. Yay!


----------



## mollmoll4

tlmadden73 said:


> But very limited availability (at least for the dates I had booked already in mid-October).
> 
> I guess this makes it official? October/November is now their "busy time"?



I just got a late October passholder rate, so I think it just depends on when you are looking.


----------



## merry_nbright

Was able to book November 16-23 on Passholder rate at the Grand Floridian for the same price as a standard at Wilderness Lodge. Yay discounts!


----------



## Mal6586

I find it interesting that while I haven't been able to get a Passholder discount for my dates at AoA Little Mermaid, the general public discount is an option, and it is actually HIGHER than what I am currently booked at. Some discount, huh?


----------



## mollmoll4

Mal6586 said:


> I find it interesting that while I haven't been able to get a Passholder discount for my dates at AoA Little Mermaid, the general public discount is an option, and it is actually HIGHER than what I am currently booked at. Some discount, huh?
> View attachment 417909



I don't want to overdo talk of discounts here... but I find them to be deceptive. It shows as more than the standard rate, but my guess is that it's a preferred or otherwise upgraded room that is discounted. I've found that to be the case before.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I wonder if part of the reason they have the room only, but not the free dining from Sept 19 - Nov 16 is due to Food and Wine and how you can use your snack credits at the booths

Only thing I can think of for why they would have free dining in December but not October


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151127040504016901


----------



## Moliphino

TheMaxRebo said:


> I wonder if part of the reason they have the room only, but not the free dining from Sept 19 - Nov 16 is due to Food and Wine and how you can use your snack credits at the booths
> 
> Only thing I can think of for why they would have free dining in December but not October



But F&W starts at the end of August. The free dining released in January did include later September dates (my trip did qualify for that FD offer, but not this new one).


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Mal6586 said:


> I find it interesting that while I haven't been able to get a Passholder discount for my dates at AoA Little Mermaid, the general public discount is an option, and it is actually HIGHER than what I am currently booked at. Some discount, huh?
> View attachment 417909


Are you sure the discount rate above isn't for a higher room category than what you have booked?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Moliphino said:


> But F&W starts at the end of August. The free dining released in January did include later September dates (my trip did qualify for that FD offer, but not this new one).



true - just trying to make sense of not including October (I know October tends to be fairly busy with Food and Wine and Halloween, but still can't imagine it is more crowded than Christmas!)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...urning-to-mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party/

at first glance, looks to be the exact same as last year


----------



## Mal6586

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Are you sure the discount rate above isn't for a higher room category than what you have booked?


It's for a Little Mermaid room at AoA. There is only one room type in that category.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

FYI, Takumi-Tei seems to have JUST become bookable online... I have of course been checking since 6am... 

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/epcot/takumi-tei-restaurant/


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

No savings for my short hotel stay. Actually the percentage off makes it about $3 more a night.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Mal6586 said:


> It's for a Little Mermaid room at AoA. There is only one room type in that category.


Is this because you booked prior to hotel rate increases, so now even the discounted rate is higher than what you have?


----------



## Mal6586

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Is this because you booked prior to hotel rate increases, so now even the discounted rate is higher than what you have?


That's my best guess. I booked in April, and I'm guessing sometime between then and now they quietly raised prices once they got a better idea of when the Skyliner was opening.


----------



## WinnieAndMinnie17

Anyone know why they excluded the first couple weeks of november? Thought that would be a dead time, going 11/4-11/10.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

WinnieAndMinnie17 said:


> Anyone know why they excluded the first couple weeks of november? Thought that would be a dead time, going 11/4-11/10.



well, it is just excluded for Free Dining - there is the room only discount for them.   I have been wondering why no free dining from late Sept into mid November, and only thing I can think of is Food and Wine and the impact people with dining plan have on that (using snack credits at booths).  No idea if that is why but can't think of anything else as to why one but not the other discount


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*


----------



## WinnieAndMinnie17

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, it is just excluded for Free Dining - there is the room only discount for them.   I have been wondering why no free dining from late Sept into mid November, and only thing I can think of is Food and Wine and the impact people with dining plan have on that (using snack credits at booths).  No idea if that is why but can't think of anything else as to why one but not the other discount


Yeah, sorry meant the dining part. And I know seems weird that they are not included. The room only option is actually more expensive then the deal we have now for Coronado Springs with tickets...I would assume the F/W most likely as well, but still I feel like last year it was included.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*



I do enjoy a good Holiday movie, and tend to like Lea Michele's work, so this will be a watch for me


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, it is just excluded for Free Dining - there is the room only discount for them.   I have been wondering why no free dining from late Sept into mid November, and only thing I can think of is Food and Wine and the impact people with dining plan have on that (using snack credits at booths).  No idea if that is why but can't think of anything else as to why one but not the other discount



If I'm not mistaken, similar time-frames have been excluded from free-dining the past few years. It wasn't available for my late October trip in 2017 (all of October and first week or so of November were excluded) and most of October was excluded from free-dining in 2014.


----------



## hertamaniac

So guests are removing the windows because the monorail has stopped this AM?  I wonder if it was Silver or another?

https://publish.twitter.com/?query=...Today/status/1151127374190272513&widget=Tweet


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS* (I guess, since Simpson's is Disney now, right?)


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Mal6586 said:


> I find it interesting that while I haven't been able to get a Passholder discount for my dates at AoA Little Mermaid, the general public discount is an option, and it is actually HIGHER than what I am currently booked at. Some discount, huh?
> View attachment 417909


They did increase room rates this year, can't remember exactly when. I don't know that it was Skyliner based. I feel like they were just raising the rates on hotel rates in general. If you made any changes to your existing reservation it would cause the new rate to be charged.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Are we seeing the very first time that Art of Animation, Little Mermaid rooms are included in a Special Offer??


----------



## Mal6586

scrappinginontario said:


> Are we seeing the very first time that Art of Animation, Little Mermaid rooms are included in a Special Offer??
> 
> View attachment 417926


That's the thing. It shows that I can pick the Fall & Winter general public discount, so it's out there for LM rooms, it's just that compared to what I booked originally, it's not a discount, it's actually higher. I'm still crossing my fingers though that other people will move some things around and I can get a Passholder rate, because that's really what I had my eye on. We could switch to Pop and get one, but I really had my heart set on a LM room.


----------



## danikoski

hertamaniac said:


> So guests are removing the windows because the monorail has stopped this AM?  I wonder if it was Silver or another?
> 
> https://publish.twitter.com/?query=...Today/status/1151127374190272513&widget=Tweet



Yikes!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mal6586 said:


> That's the thing. It shows that I can pick the Fall & Winter general public discount, so it's out there for LM rooms, it's just that compared to what I booked originally, it's not a discount, it's actually higher. I'm still crossing my fingers though that other people will move some things around and I can get a Passholder rate, because that's really what I had my eye on. We could switch to Pop and get one, but I really had my heart set on a LM room.



I know on the Dreams show about 2020 packages the one thing they noticed were that LM rooms seemed to really see significant price increases - I know this is 2019 not 2030 but maybe the did just see a price increase after you initially booked?  

Hope something works out for you in the end


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*


----------



## SG131

TheMaxRebo said:


> I know on the Dreams show about 2020 packages the one thing they noticed were that LM rooms seemed to really see significant price increases - I know this is 2019 not 2030 but maybe the did just see a price increase after you initially booked?
> 
> Hope something works out for you in the end


Now that POP and most of ASMo has been renovated I can't see raising the rates on the LM rooms so drastically.  I get the theming is good, but the rooms are so far away and only have double beds so they really don't justify their price point comparatively.


----------



## OSUZorba

Man Disney really needs to work on their IT. Tried to search for pricing and get this:


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

OSUZorba said:


> Man Disney really needs to work on their IT. Tried to search for pricing and get this:
> 
> View attachment 417944


Website is always overloaded on discount day.


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151124004964622336


This is crazy!! The Skyliner with open ventilation is looking pretty good right about now. SMH


----------



## SG131

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151124004964622336


But skyliner's don't need air conditioning...... 

I know I know, but I couldn't not say it


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151124004964622336



Unfortunate, but it happens. I was stuck underground on the Redline in Chicago on a very hot summer day for almost two hours. My clothes were soaked with sweat. And I had to stand the whole time! People started getting panicky, which didn't help them with the heat. And this was before internet was widely used, so no one had cell phones. We all were talking to each other by the end!


----------



## rteetz

SG131 said:


> But skyliner's don't need air conditioning......
> 
> I know I know, but I couldn't not say it


It’s more unlikely to be stuck on a gondola than a monorail.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SG131 said:


> But skyliner's don't need air conditioning......
> 
> I know I know, but I couldn't not say it





rteetz said:


> It’s more unlikely to be stuck on a gondola than a monorail.




plus the gondolas have ventaliation vs having to take out the emergency windows and they have back up systems to get your back to the station


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Roy Disney Rescues Crew from Sinking Yacht During Transpacific Race


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“The Lion King” McDonald’s Happy Meal Toys Now Available


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> “The Lion King” McDonald’s Happy Meal Toys Now Available


It's what's for dinner


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151124004964622336




Guys... this is so serious, these are like...legitimate kids and infants. They are not illegitimate.


----------



## SG131

rteetz said:


> It’s more unlikely to be stuck on a gondola than a monorail.


For now.....

Hopefully, the gondola system is better maintained.


----------



## rteetz

SG131 said:


> For now.....
> 
> Hopefully, the gondola system is better maintained.


The monorail is maintained well. Its just old. Its like a car. You can maintain it well but the older it gets it typically breaks down or has issues more frequently.


----------



## Firebird060

rteetz said:


> The monorail is maintained well. Its just old. Its like a car. You can maintain it well but the older it gets it typically breaks down or has issues more frequently.


Wheres Hercules to push the monorail back to the station?    Also  i wonder if any of the specialized lifts they bough for the skyliner can be easily transported across the park to WDW to help unload the Monorail if they need to in a emergency. After all some of them are just modified scissor lifts


----------



## rteetz

Firebird060 said:


> Wheres Hercules to push the monorail back to the station?    Also  i wonder if any of the specialized lifts they bough for the skyliner can be easily transported across the park to WDW to help unload the Monorail if they need to in a emergency. After all some of them are just modified scissor lifts


RCFD has monorail evacuation tools already. The Skyliner things are made specifically for that.


----------



## Firebird060

I know the fire department has specific tools for the Monorail, I am just thinking about a hypothetical situation where lets say you needed to evacuate multiple lines,  Since we already know RCFD is short staffed as they always say so durring their contract renegotiation , I was wondering  if in there planning they thought about duel use.   When planning for disasters at a corporation like Disney and specifically at a theme park it is better to plan for the worst case scenario than for your everyday Monorail break down.   For example lets say the whole Monorail system lost power, and the backups wouldn't come back up,  you would have not only the resort line and  ttc line that would need to be evaced  as well as the Epcot line.   I would expect that using the specific equipment for the Monorail would be time consuming to say the least.  I know the preferred method is to send out the retrieval vehicle that runs off of Diesel and pull the trains back but with so many trains that might take alot of time, especially if they have to manually do all the switching of the tracks due to a power outage.

My curiosity is only related to a duel use purpose for some of them and there feasibility to be transported on property if needed.  It really is all conjecture since I hope they never have to find out if they could use the lifts in a emergency but if I was to plan for all contingencies and emergencies I would want to know and at least test it once for the book of what ifs.  

I am hoping that whatever renovation/replacement or the monorails somehow tries to incorporate a back up battery system,  I know that a battery backup system wasn't feasible during past renovates and when the last trains refresh was done,  but battery technology has improved significantly,  even if it was to a crawl pace a limited back up battery system to a monorail to the nearest station would be a improvement,  though I think the epoct line due to length might make that a bit more of a challenge.


----------



## rteetz

Firebird060 said:


> I know the fire department has specific tools for the Monorail, I am just thinking about a hypothetical situation where lets say you needed to evacuate multiple lines,  Since we already know RCFD is short staffed as they always say so durring their contract renegotiation , I was wondering  if in there planning they thought about duel use.   When planning for disasters at a corporation like Disney and specifically at a theme park it is better to plan for the worst case scenario than for your everyday Monorail break down.   For example lets say the whole Monorail system lost power, and the backups wouldn't come back up,  you would have not only the resort line and  ttc line that would need to be evaced  as well as the Epcot line.   I would expect that using the specific equipment for the Monorail would be time consuming to say the least.  I know the preferred method is to send out the retrieval vehicle that runs off of Diesel and pull the trains back but with so many trains that might take alot of time, especially if they have to manually do all the switching of the tracks due to a power outage.
> 
> My curiosity is only related to a duel use purpose for some of them and there feasibility to be transported on property if needed.  It really is all conjecture since I hope they never have to find out if they could use the lifts in a emergency but if I was to plan for all contingencies and emergencies I would want to know and at least test it once for the book of what ifs.


Maybe but I think they will have things mostly separate. The monorail has been running at WDW for 40+ years. Disney is a bit more familiar with how to deal with issues there.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151184257123049478


----------



## The Pho

Firebird060 said:


> Since we already know RCFD is short staffed as they always say so durring their contract renegotiation


Who wouldn’t say that during a contract negotiation?  You certainly aren’t telling them you have too much.


----------



## splash327

Firebird060 said:


> I know the fire department has specific tools for the Monorail, I am just thinking about a hypothetical situation where lets say you needed to evacuate multiple lines,  Since we already know RCFD is short staffed as they always say so durring their contract renegotiation , I was wondering  if in there planning they thought about duel use.   When planning for disasters at a corporation like Disney and specifically at a theme park it is better to plan for the worst case scenario than for your everyday Monorail break down.   For example lets say the whole Monorail system lost power, and the backups wouldn't come back up,  you would have not only the resort line and  ttc line that would need to be evaced  as well as the Epcot line.   I would expect that using the specific equipment for the Monorail would be time consuming to say the least.  I know the preferred method is to send out the retrieval vehicle that runs off of Diesel and pull the trains back but with so many trains that might take alot of time, especially if they have to manually do all the switching of the tracks due to a power outage.
> 
> My curiosity is only related to a duel use purpose for some of them and there feasibility to be transported on property if needed.  It really is all conjecture since I hope they never have to find out if they could use the lifts in a emergency but if I was to plan for all contingencies and emergencies I would want to know and at least test it once for the book of what ifs.
> 
> I am hoping that whatever renovation/replacement or the monorails somehow tries to incorporate a back up battery system,  I know that a battery backup system wasn't feasible during past renovates and when the last trains refresh was done,  but battery technology has improved significantly,  even if it was to a crawl pace a limited back up battery system to a monorail to the nearest station would be a improvement,  though I think the epoct line due to length might make that a bit more of a challenge.



When I first saw the tweet on Facebook I honestly thought it was yesterday.   My son said all the monorails were stuck yesterday for a short time during the storm that knocked out power across the property.   He was going to costuming backstage when everything went down.   

With this only being 30 minutes, I doubt the fire department even started looking at rescues when this went down.   Most likely the responded and Disney told them they would have it up shortly so they didn't bother getting what they needed setup.


----------



## DarthGallifrey

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151184257123049478



This makes me so happy


----------



## Helvetica

I guess the discounts have been successful... The lines are busy and I can't change my reservation. I'd like to add some days. (As a passholder, I can't do that online)


----------



## rteetz

Helvetica said:


> I guess the discounts have been successful... The lines are busy and I can't change my reservation. I'd like to add some days. (As a passholder, I can't do that online)


Discounts were limited. There was no availability to change my November trip to anything with a better price.


----------



## splash327

rteetz said:


> Discounts were limited. There was no availability to change my November trip to anything with a better price.



I was able to change my yearly trip in October to a cheaper price at the All Star Sports.   And that is for Columbus Day weekend, which I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## mollmoll4

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151184257123049478



What fall sale? This is the best news I've read today!


----------



## fatmanatee

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151184257123049478


Good news on one front but I was very curious about what he could do with Akira (which I assume he's still tied to but who knows what'll happen with this delay).


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151184257123049478



This is great in two ways. More Taika and another Thor movie.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> Discounts were limited. There was no availability to change my November trip to anything with a better price.


Definitely felt more limited than past discounts.  Granted, my trip is in the middle of the new "peak season" now (mid-October) and I have a resort booked that rarely does discounts (AoA - Mermaid), but I'm okay with the price that I have it booked at .. anything else would have been gravy (and any savings would have probably been spent on another lightsaber or something ).


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> “The Lion King” McDonald’s Happy Meal Toys Now Available


Boo .. my kids were two Toy Story toys from finishing the RV.  When we tried to finish it over the weekend the McDonald's we went to was out of Toy Story toys (and gave them some Snoopy toy) .. Oh well. 

My kids have seen the trailer for the new Lion King and they are not interested. (not a good sign).


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151184257123049478



This is great! Also, I find him dreamy.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

The Walt Disney Company Earns Numerous 71st Annual Primetime Emmy Nominations


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Sports Drama from “Django Unchained” Producer Reginald Hudlin Coming to Disney+


----------



## scrappinginontario

Any updates on the monorail situation?


----------



## rteetz

scrappinginontario said:


> Any updates on the monorail situation?


Couldn't have been too long since I didn't see much else on the subject.


----------



## unbanshee

rteetz said:


> Couldn't have been too long since I didn't see much else on the subject.



It was taken care of in less than an hour, with guests given water bottles and a bus ride to MK


----------



## sara_s

rteetz said:


> Discounts were limited. There was no availability to change my November trip to anything with a better price.


It was pretty frustrating. I waited 2 hours on the phone and saved $50.  Oh well, I guess a discount is a discount.


----------



## rteetz

https://www.forbes.com/sites/csylt/...of-the-worlds-most-instagrammable-theme-park/


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> https://www.forbes.com/sites/csylt/...of-the-worlds-most-instagrammable-theme-park/


Me: Having seen it, I agree!

Also me: I’m sad that “Most Instagrammable” is a thing. (I’m old I guess)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Kermit the Frog Reacts to Disney Channel’s “Amphibia” in New Video


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Sit, Stay, Fetch! Disney Dogs Collection Lands on shopDisney


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Hasbro Recreates Iconic Comic Book Covers with Marvel Legends Figures in Celebration of 80 Years of Marvel


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Harry Styles Reportedly in Talks for Role of Prince Eric in “The Little Mermaid”


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Portion of Epcot Resorts Boulevard to be Temporarily Closed Beginning in Mid-August


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 SeaWorld Parks Launch First Responders Salute With Half-Off Admission to Parks


----------



## hertamaniac

danikoski said:


> Yikes!



I'll stick to my guns like I have had for months/years....the refurbished/new monorails need to have sufficient onboard energy storage to build A/C time for a "rescue".  It's not like they could drive the A/C for hours on end to get to 68 degrees, but at least generate a better comfort level for the guests.


----------



## soniam

TheMaxRebo said:


> plus the gondolas have ventaliation vs having to take out the emergency windows and they have back up systems to get your back to the station



I am picturing a guy pulling the gondolas with a rope back to the station. It's even funnier if he is beneath the gondola and moving it like a balloon  



ksromack said:


> It's what's for dinner



Mmmm, lion


----------



## hertamaniac

scrappinginontario said:


> Any updates on the monorail situation?



The monorail made it back safely per the original poster and recognition from the official Disney account.


----------



## SaharanTea

OSUZorba said:


> Although it's old, it uses a ride system that is used all over the place, so hopefully they won't have many issues getting parts for it.



According to the Touring Plans Lines App, Astro Orbiter was open today (I wasn't in that park today).

You'd think they could get Primeval Whirl up in a similar amount of time considering how common that ride system is.  Still down, as announced.


----------



## OSUZorba

SaharanTea said:


> According to the Touring Plans Lines App, Astro Orbiter was open today (I wasn't in that park today).
> 
> You'd think they could get Primeval Whirl up in a similar amount of time considering how common that ride system is.  Still down, as announced.


Yeah, Astro Orbier is a very simple system, though, that is used on hundreds of rides around the country. I could build a copy in my backyard this week with locally sourced parts (excluding theming and elevators of course). 

On a coaster there are probably many parts that are made once when the ride is being built and not much else. A few years back when I was at Cedar Point, the main lift cable for Millennium Force broke the night before I got there and it took them 2 months to get a new cable, iirc. That was from Intamin that is a major coaster supplier and was currently building other giga coasters, but they didn't have it in stock and it had to be custom built. So Cedar Point didn't have use of their flagship coaster for the entire summer. I run into parts like this all the time in aviation, even on aircraft in production some parts can take years to get new.


----------



## Firebird060

Also you have to think the Primeval Whirl isnt a E ticket ride, I doubt Disney keeps alot of its special parts in stock. I assume thats not the case for rides Space Mountain,  7 Dwarf Mine  and Thunder Mountain, which they operate  at several parks thoughout the world.  I assume Disney might keep a more rebust stock of parts for there iconic rides then Primeval which is just a one off, off the shelf ride they bought to put in AK


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Harry Styles Reportedly in Talks for Role of Prince Eric in “The Little Mermaid”



Now that could ruin the movie for me. He looks like a young Mick Jagger.


----------



## unbanshee

Might be interesting to talk about how corless has been shut down on his latest rumor. This time not directly by Disney, but by a site who works closely with Disney

https://www.micechat.com/231051-fab-prime-day-up-up-and-away-with-disney-airline/


----------



## dlavender

SaharanTea said:


> According to the Touring Plans Lines App, Astro Orbiter was open today (I wasn't in that park today).
> 
> You'd think they could get Primeval Whirl up in a similar amount of time considering how common that ride system is.  Still down, as announced.




I was there yesterday from EMM to fireworks and we never saw it going.


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

dlavender said:


> I was there yesterday from EMM to fireworks and we never saw it going.


Was it busy or are crowds still light?


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/07/more...ore-for-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/


----------



## dlavender

OnSpaceshipEarth said:


> Was it busy or are crowds still light?



Walkways were pretty good. Less busy than last year. Waits though were standard.  There were storms later in the day that really impacted things.  We had no problem getting extra FPs.  I’m not sure what happened at Splash around noon but the FP line was all the way passed the splash store and it took about 25 mins to get through it. If you can stand the real feel of 101 it’s a great time to go.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Happy 64th Birthday to Disneyland!!!


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/07/more...ore-for-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/


Sweet.  I love that they’re doing Space in the pure dark again.


----------



## SaharanTea

Firebird060 said:


> Also you have to think the Primeval Whirl isnt a E ticket ride, I doubt Disney keeps alot of its special parts in stock. I assume thats not the case for rides Space Mountain,  7 Dwarf Mine  and Thunder Mountain, which they operate  at several parks thoughout the world.  I assume Disney might keep a more rebust stock of parts for there iconic rides then Primeval which is just a one off, off the shelf ride they bought to put in AK



Nevermind.  Astro Orbiter is still closed today.  First-hand report here.


----------



## mollmoll4

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/07/more...ore-for-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/



"New this year, when you follow the treat trail into the Monster World at Monsters Inc. Laugh Floor..."

Does that mean one of the trick or treat stations, or do you think they are doing the trick or treat trail again this year? I remember a few years ago they did a trail behind SM and I thought that was SO much better than waiting in 15 lines to get some candy.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/07/more...ore-for-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/



I really like them using Jack and Zero as the host for this and the "plot" sounds like it has potential ... and at least something different!


----------



## Phicinfan

unbanshee said:


> Might be interesting to talk about how corless has been shut down on his latest rumor. This time not directly by Disney, but by a site who works closely with Disney
> 
> https://www.micechat.com/231051-fab-prime-day-up-up-and-away-with-disney-airline/
> View attachment 418108


He is really having a bad month or more, and I find it hilarious that its Disney themselves shutting him down on most occasions


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> Happy 64th Birthday to Disneyland!!!


And Happy 30th to Splash Mountain!

(Also 27th for Magic Kingdom’s Splash from its soft opening)


----------



## andyw715

OSUZorba said:


> Man Disney really needs to work on their IT. Tried to search for pricing and get this:
> 
> View attachment 417944




It is pretty ridiculous.  It's not like they are streaming HD to millions of accounts. You are just looking up pricing.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

unbanshee said:


> Might be interesting to talk about how corless has been shut down on his latest rumor. This time not directly by Disney, but by a site who works closely with Disney
> 
> https://www.micechat.com/231051-fab-prime-day-up-up-and-away-with-disney-airline/
> View attachment 418108


My kids and I were just talking about him the other day, and how it feels like maybe Disney is planting false stories and then relishing debunking them. Who knows, but I enjoy it. 

This article was a little all over the place, but worth reading anyway!


----------



## merry_nbright

So they’re not doing an overlay on the Peoplemover now?


----------



## unbanshee

merry_nbright said:


> So they’re not doing an overlay on the Peoplemover now?



It was never announced that they would be


----------



## The Pho

merry_nbright said:


> So they’re not doing an overlay on the Peoplemover now?


Was that a rumor?   There’s a planned “plussing” for the 50th but not a temporary overlay.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> Was that a rumor?   There’s a planned “plussing” for the 50th but not a temporary overlay.


The other site rumored some other overlays a while back. Big thunder was one, peoplemover might’ve been one too.


----------



## Fantasia79

Love those rides (peoplemover & BTMRR), but they can use a touch up.

I’m beginning to really change my tune.


----------



## Moliphino

BTMRR needs the update DLR and DLP got. That's great.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS
*


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151498524418347013


That will be a cool theme.


----------



## rteetz

Learned a few things about yesterday's minor monorail incident. 

Monorail Red broke down due to a propulsion issue between GF and MK. It had power for the majority of the time it was down so AC could run. Power was shut off once the tractor was in the area to pull it into the station. So the total downtime for Red was 37 minutes. No injuries or heat related guest issues were reported. Guests were told they could remove windows if needed. 

Monorail Silver did not break down but was held for 22 minutes near the Contemporary because of Monorail Red. The fire truck you see in the Twitter photo was at the contemporary for a separate issue. It was a tanker truck so it couldn't have done much for monorail evacuation anyways. Silver never reportedly lost power.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Limited-Time Food & Beverage Offerings Available This Month at Epcot (July 2019)


----------



## OSUZorba

andyw715 said:


> It is pretty ridiculous.  It's not like they are streaming HD to millions of accounts. You are just looking up pricing.


Between the WDW page on discount days and FPP opening times and my issues with ESPN3, I really wonder about Disney+.


----------



## Firebird060

i wouldnt worry about Disney+ they have put way to much money into it for it not to launch on time, also they already have a huge library from what isnt on Hulu so its not like they need to make content from scratch for launch day, even if all the new content they did announce was delayed they still have a huge library, so i wouldnt worry


----------



## The Pho

Firebird060 said:


> i wouldnt worry about Disney+ they have put way to much money into it for it not to launch on time, also they already have a huge library from what isnt on Hulu so its not like they need to make content from scratch for launch day, even if all the new content they did announce was delayed they still have a huge library, so i wouldnt worry


I think the worry is more about it being functional than the content showing up.  Constant issue with their websites and apps get concerning for more demanding services.


----------



## scrappinginontario

The Pho said:


> I think the worry is more about it being functional than the content showing up.  Constant issue with their websites and apps get concerning for more demanding services.


I would guess the Disney+ IT is completely separate from the website IT department.  I believe it will launch just fine and be able to support it's users.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151521460525109254


----------



## unbanshee

Ghostbusters finally announced for HHN


----------



## evlaina

rteetz said:


> The other site rumored some other overlays a while back. Big thunder was one, peoplemover might’ve been one too.


It was...the rumor was Peoplemover, Big Thunder, and Monster's Inc. Bummer, i was looking forward to those!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


>




So which will be a bigger puppet - the Mind Flayer in the Stranger Things house or the Stay Puft Marshmallow Man in the Ghostbusters house?


----------



## OSUZorba

Firebird060 said:


> i wouldnt worry about Disney+ they have put way to much money into it for it not to launch on time, also they already have a huge library from what isnt on Hulu so its not like they need to make content from scratch for launch day, even if all the new content they did announce was delayed they still have a huge library, so i wouldnt worry


I'm not worried about content, I'm worried about being about to browse to it quickly and easily and then it actually streaming in HD without errors and massive compression.


----------



## Firebird060

The Pho said:


> I think the worry is more about it being functional than the content showing up.  Constant issue with their websites and apps get concerning for more demanding services.




Although Disney did and does have a large outsourcing of its IT to companies, normally these type of projects and launches are at least driven by more hands on Project Managers if not a internal team.  In saying this because this is a specialized and outside what I would call normal day to day corporate IT maintenance and support, you are more likely to have a specialized contractor or internal team driving the whole project.  This type of work wouldn't be handled by the same teams what would handle a call center or web traffic /database info for a travel agency.  You also have to realize when Disney rolled out the magic bands program that team was all in house until after launch and it was "stable" which is debatable but regardless it wasn't until after they reached whatever arbitrary milestone that Disney outsourced the task.  IF Disney was to do that with Disney+ it wouldnt be until it is in a stable place and fully launched if they even do it,  regardless I dont think we have any worries to have have from a IT standpoint for launch,  what happens later on, well that would be a decision for the bean counters at Disney


----------



## SJMajor67

TheMaxRebo said:


> So which will be a bigger puppet - the Mind Flayer in the Stranger Things house or the Stay Puft Marshmallow Man in the Ghostbusters house?



You didn't hear? It's all screens now.


----------



## merry_nbright

rteetz said:


> The other site rumored some other overlays a while back. Big thunder was one, peoplemover might’ve been one too.



Yup, it was. Back when the party’s change of fireworks was announced. Blah, oh well. Kind of wished that one was true.


----------



## The Pho

Firebird060 said:


> Although Disney did and does have a large outsourcing of its IT to companies, normally these type of projects and launches are at least driven by more hands on Project Managers if not a internal team.  In saying this because this is a specialized and outside what I would call normal day to day corporate IT maintenance and support, you are more likely to have a specialized contractor or internal team driving the whole project.  This type of work wouldn't be handled by the same teams what would handle a call center or web traffic /database info for a travel agency.  You also have to realize when Disney rolled out the magic bands program that team was all in house until after launch and it was "stable" which is debatable but regardless it wasn't until after they reached whatever arbitrary milestone that Disney outsourced the task.  IF Disney was to do that with Disney+ it wouldnt be until it is in a stable place and fully launched if they even do it,  regardless I dont think we have any worries to have have from a IT standpoint for launch,  what happens later on, well that would be a decision for the bean counters at Disney


I’m not that concerned about it myself.  In house, Hulu works great.  I’m assuming they’re smart enough to lean into how well that works to base their service on.


----------



## mollmoll4

*Spotify Launches Disney Hub:*

https://www.theverge.com/2019/7/17/...ction-pixar-marvel-star-wars-lion-king-frozen


----------



## rteetz

https://d23.com/disney-parks-experiences-and-products-d23-expo-2019/


----------



## Firebird060

D23 is going to be extra exciting this year I feel


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


> https://d23.com/disney-parks-experiences-and-products-d23-expo-2019/


Some really great WDI panels.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Some really great WDI panels.



also feels like there is a little bit of everything for every type of Disney fan - got the classic stuff with the Haunted Mansion 50th, then this progress stuff with EPCOT, then the Marvel stuff and Star Wars stuff for fans of those areas, etc.


----------



## wareagle57

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*



Is this all Gaylords? I grew up with Opryland and just realized we live 5 minutes from the one here in Orlando. I'm super excited to explore that resort.


----------



## mikeamizzle

looking forward to the d23 app rollout


----------



## Firebird060

It would be kool to see a VR artist rendering to the Epcot changes at D23,  doubt it will ever happen for any d23  event for any changes,  but the tech is easily out there for them to do this type of experience.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> also feels like there is a little bit of everything for every type of Disney fan - got the classic stuff with the Haunted Mansion 50th, then this progress stuff with EPCOT, then the Marvel stuff and Star Wars stuff for fans of those areas, etc.




Except they had to go and put the haunted Mansion panel at the same time as the galaxy's edge music panel


----------



## leholcomb

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Except they had to go and put the haunted Mansion panel at the same time as the galaxy's edge music panel


SWGE is on Friday - HM is on Saturday.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

leholcomb said:


> SWGE is on Friday - HM is on Saturday.




Ah you just brightened my afternoon!!

Work has been hectic and I haven't had as much time to review Disney news as I'd like to have.


----------



## tlmadden73

Has the news that Darth Vader replacing Kylo Ren in Launch Bay been discussed here? If so .. delete away moderators:
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...experiences-across-disneys-hollywood-studios/
Makes sense after SWGE (can't have the same character in two place, right? ) .. but .. at the same time .. they are having a M&G with a "dead" character (I assume they went with Kylo, and Chewie to not only promote the new movies, but not have an old character). It feels that Disney was originally trying to push the "new" stuff over the nostalgia of the old, but now seem to be re-embracing the old (Bringing back Clone Wars, the Star Wars "kids" shorts, etc.).  As much as it doesn't make "sense" to have Star Wars things outside of SWGE, I'm glad of this opportunity and that Star Tours and Jedi Training stays alive (for now). 

Are they not planning on having a march of the first order within SWGE? Seems like a perfect spot (and perfect fit - thematically) for it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> Has the news that Darth Vader replacing Kylo Ren in Launch Bay been discussed here? If so .. delete away moderators:
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...experiences-across-disneys-hollywood-studios/
> Makes sense after SWGE (can't have the same character in two place, right? ) .. but .. at the same time .. they are having a M&G with a "dead" character (which I assume is why they originally went with Chewbacca, and Kylo Ren to begin with). I am a fan of Star Wars .. but the explosion of Star Wars stuff all over DHS is a bit much .
> 
> 
> Are they not planning on having a march of the first order within SWGE? Seems like a perfect spot (and perfect fit - thematically) for it.



So the way I understand it, Galaxy's Edge is like a "real" part of the Star Wars Universe that you are visiting .... In the rest of DHS they are having tributes to the Star Wars movies - which is why they can still have Star Tours and the Star Wars stage show and these Meet and Greets ... So they are not tied to the restraints of the Galaxy's Edge timeline

Also, I don't believe they will do the formal March of the First Order inside Galaxy's Edge, just that the troopers that were in it will now be walk-around characters in GE


----------



## Cinderumbrella

As an OT fan, I welcome this addition!!


----------



## siren0119

tlmadden73 said:


> Makes sense after SWGE (can't have the same character in two place, right? )



Just speaking to this, specifically - there are M&G with the same characters in multiple locations all over WDW. Mickey and Minnie can be at the Sorcerer Mickey M&G, and the Hollywood & Vine character meal at the same time, just as one example.


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> So the way I understand it, Galaxy's Edge is like a "real" part of the Star Wars Universe that you are visiting .... In the rest of DHS they are having tributes to the Star Wars movies - which is why they can still have Star Tours and the Star Wars stage show and these Meet and Greets ... So they are not tied to the restraints of the Galaxy's Edge timeline
> 
> Also, I don't believe they will do the formal March of the First Order inside Galaxy's Edge, just that the troopers that were in it will now be walk-around characters in GE


I see that .. but hope they eventually do away with the Launch Bay for something more substantial. Having Star Wars in 3 separate places early on will help divide crowds that are there mainly for Star Wars. 

Odd about the March .. just seems like a perfect place to have them march through SWGE to train new recruits and look for spies (in an IMMERSIVE world that is supposed to feel "real"). It is very intimidating and something the First Order would probably do in "Batuu" to assert their dominance. *shrug*
Makes more sense than walking down an old Hollywood Street (but it was still cool when they had it there.).


----------



## Bay Max

I'm guessing that this is an unpopular opinion, but I hope they keep Star Tours going forward and change the exit so that, upon completing the ride, you enter Batuu.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Bay Max said:


> I'm guessing that this is an unpopular opinion, but I hope they keep Star Tours going forward and change the exit so that, upon completing the ride, you enter Batuu.


That would be nice but I can't see how that would work with it's current location as it doesn't appear to be next to Batuu.


----------



## The Pho

Bay Max said:


> I'm guessing that this is an unpopular opinion, but I hope they keep Star Tours going forward and change the exit so that, upon completing the ride, you enter Batuu.


I want them to keep it very much.  Mostly because it’s a better ride than the Falcon.  They don’t need to alter the exit.


----------



## evlaina

tlmadden73 said:


> Has the news that Darth Vader replacing Kylo Ren in Launch Bay been discussed here? If so .. delete away moderators:
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...experiences-across-disneys-hollywood-studios/
> Makes sense after SWGE (can't have the same character in two place, right? ) .. but .. at the same time .. they are having a M&G with a "dead" character (I assume they went with Kylo, and Chewie to not only promote the new movies, but not have an old character). It feels that Disney was originally trying to push the "new" stuff over the nostalgia of the old, but now seem to be re-embracing the old (Bringing back Clone Wars, the Star Wars "kids" shorts, etc.).  As much as it doesn't make "sense" to have Star Wars things outside of SWGE, I'm glad of this opportunity and that Star Tours and Jedi Training stays alive (for now).
> 
> Are they not planning on having a march of the first order within SWGE? Seems like a perfect spot (and perfect fit - thematically) for it.


I am so excited about this!


----------



## tlmadden73

Bay Max said:


> I'm guessing that this is an unpopular opinion, but I hope they keep Star Tours going forward and change the exit so that, upon completing the ride, you enter Batuu.


Not an unpopular opinion, but one a lot of us hoped they would do .. but seems impossible to do now with Muppets Courtyard between the two.
It would have been a great immersive and 3rd ride to "journey" to the land, but I guess that concept is being done via the Star Wars hotel via the "shuttle" (bus) you take from the hotel to the land.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Funnily enough, this was just posted as a summary of what will happen to Star Wars stuff at DHS once GE opens:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151596984853250048


----------



## tlmadden73

The Pho said:


> I want them to keep it very much.  Mostly because it’s a better ride than the Falcon.  They don’t need to alter the exit.


Really? That seems like a hot take. Star Tours (a glorified mall simulator) is better ride than Smuggler's Run? Don't get me wrong, I love Star Tours and love how it has so many different experiences within it, it is just a bit date technology-wise and that is just shocking to hear.



TheMaxRebo said:


> Funnily enough, this was just posted as a summary of what will happen to Star Wars stuff at DHS once GE opens:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151596984853250048


Cool. Thanks. So about what we expected (with the exception of adding Darth Vader to Launch Bay) .. I sure hope that having Chewbacca in Launch Bay doesn't mean he isn't just walking around SWGE.  It seems that Disneyland took the safe approach when it came to all the "extras" in SWGE that hopefully will come later (droids, having an "interactive" experience, more uses of the app, more characters wandering around, allowing guests to have costumes, etc. ).

I wonder what WDW will look like on opening from the "extras" standpoint.


----------



## Farro

tlmadden73 said:


> Really? That seems like a hot take. Star Tours (a glorified mall simulator) is better ride than Smuggler's Run? Don't get me wrong, I love Star Tours and love how it has so many different experiences within it, but just shocking to hear.
> 
> 
> Cool. Thanks. So about what we expected (with the exception of adding Darth Vader to Launch Bay) .. I sure hope that having Chewbacca in Launch Bay doesn't mean he isn't just walking around SWGE.  It seems that Disneyland took the safe approach when it came to all the "extras" in SWGE that hopefully will come later (droids, having an "interactive" experience, more uses of the app, more characters wandering around, allowing guests to have costumes, etc. ).
> 
> I wonder what WDW will look like on opening from the "extras" standpoint.



Gosh I hope they have more roaming characters. They don't even have to be main ones from the movies, just inhabitants of Galaxy's Edge, to give it some atmosphere.  I was watching videos of Disneyland's GE and while it looks cool (design features) it was just lacking...something. It was just tourists walking around, looking at some cool buildings. I don't know what I'm trying to say, but it didn't seem immersive enough. Watching videos of Harry Potter lands blew me away with how immersive it seems. Maybe it will change when I'm there.

I don't know, I was picturing all the characters from the Cantina scene in Star Wars just meandering through the land and the music playing in background. Clearly I was off base.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Farro said:


> Gosh I hope they have more roaming characters. They don't even have to be main ones from the movies, just inhabitants of Galaxy's Edge, to give it some atmosphere.  I was watching videos of Disneyland's GE and while it looks cool (design features) it was just lacking...something. It was just tourists walking around, looking at some cool buildings. I don't know what I'm trying to say, but it didn't seem immersive enough. Watching videos of Harry Potter lands blew me away with how immersive it seems. Maybe it will change when I'm there.
> 
> I don't know, I was picturing all the characters from the Cantina scene in Star Wars just meandering through the land and the music playing in background. Clearly I was off base.


This isn't a knock against Disney whatsoever but one thing that is really different about Harry Potter at Universal is that Universal gave Rowling complete control basically. I do know over the years it's not quite as fully immersive as it was when it first opened, things that the TMs had to do and whatnot right when it first opened, but still so much of it is creatively gone through Rowling first.

Now Disney can obviously get immersiveness, I personally really enjoyed Pandora and am super excited if I get to see Star Wars this year (aside from te 2nd ride disappointment) but it is different to me when Disney is the one controlling the shots vs an outsider being able to have vasts amounts of control.


----------



## SaharanTea

rteetz said:


> Learned a few things about yesterday's minor monorail incident.
> 
> Monorail Red broke down due to a propulsion issue between GF and MK. It had power for the majority of the time it was down so AC could run. Power was shut off once the tractor was in the area to pull it into the station. So the total downtime for Red was 37 minutes. No injuries or heat related guest issues were reported. Guests were told they could remove windows if needed.
> 
> Monorail Silver did not break down but was held for 22 minutes near the Contemporary because of Monorail Red. The fire truck you see in the Twitter photo was at the contemporary for a separate issue. It was a tanker truck so it couldn't have done much for monorail evacuation anyways. Silver never reportedly lost power.



I'm on Teal right now.  We were just delayed on the resort line so they could tow Orange off the line. Monorails are feeling pretty rickety.


----------



## Spaghetti Cat

Fake Joke Rumor:

Disney is building a Hogwartz Express taking you from the exit of Star Tours to Batuu! You can then continue on to the Star Wars Hotel!


----------



## The Pho

tlmadden73 said:


> Really? That seems like a hot take. Star Tours (a glorified mall simulator) is better ride than Smuggler's Run? Don't get me wrong, I love Star Tours and love how it has so many different experiences within it, it is just a bit date technology-wise and that is just shocking to hear.



I know I’m not the only one with that opinion.  I’ve seen it expressed in many places (I’ve also seen the opposite expressed many time).  The Falcon left a lot to be desired.   I wasn’t exactly a fan of any of the positions, although gunner I enjoyed the most.  And the overall experience was lacking.  Personally I’d give the ride a C.

Star Tours is simply more fun.  Sometimes new tech just doesn’t deliver.  The land though I quite enjoyed, especially Oga’s.


----------



## OSUZorba

tlmadden73 said:


> Really? That seems like a hot take. Star Tours (a glorified mall simulator) is better ride than Smuggler's Run? Don't get me wrong, I love Star Tours and love how it has so many different experiences within it, it is just a bit date technology-wise and that is just shocking to hear.
> 
> 
> Cool. Thanks. So about what we expected (with the exception of adding Darth Vader to Launch Bay) .. I sure hope that having Chewbacca in Launch Bay doesn't mean he isn't just walking around SWGE.  It seems that Disneyland took the safe approach when it came to all the "extras" in SWGE that hopefully will come later (droids, having an "interactive" experience, more uses of the app, more characters wandering around, allowing guests to have costumes, etc. ).
> 
> I wonder what WDW will look like on opening from the "extras" standpoint.


To be fair, mall simulators are a poor man's Star Tours, since Star Tours was the original.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Vader is returning to Launch Bay August 29th, 2019


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I have no idea what people are referring to, a mall simulator?! Do people's malls actually have ride simulators? My mall's main attraction was the food court.


----------



## disneygirlsng

Farro said:


> Gosh I hope they have more roaming characters. They don't even have to be main ones from the movies, just inhabitants of Galaxy's Edge, to give it some atmosphere.  I was watching videos of Disneyland's GE and while it looks cool (design features) it was just lacking...something. It was just tourists walking around, looking at some cool buildings. I don't know what I'm trying to say, but it didn't seem immersive enough. Watching videos of Harry Potter lands blew me away with how immersive it seems. Maybe it will change when I'm there.
> 
> I don't know, I was picturing all the characters from the Cantina scene in Star Wars just meandering through the land and the music playing in background. Clearly I was off base.


I've seen a couple videos floating around of Rey and Chewie walking around GE, with them recruiting little kids to hide from storm troopers. It looked fun!


----------



## SaharanTea

Orange is back on the resort line, but it's not taking passengers yet.  I was standing next to some monorail cast members during this shower we're dealing with.  They weren't very forthcoming, but they did liken the monorails with having to get up 16-year-olds for school.  The monorails all have there own personalities, and they can be stubborn.


----------



## evlaina

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I have no idea what people are referring to, a mall simulator?! Do people's malls actually have ride simulators? My mall's main attraction was the food court.


Our mall had a simulator...in like 1989. They were cool! They were usually simulating roller coasters.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Personally I don't agree - but good for Disney I suppose


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151646519709306882


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Farro said:


> Gosh I hope they have more roaming characters. They don't even have to be main ones from the movies, just inhabitants of Galaxy's Edge, to give it some atmosphere.  I was watching videos of Disneyland's GE and while it looks cool (design features) it was just lacking...something. It was just tourists walking around, looking at some cool buildings. I don't know what I'm trying to say, but it didn't seem immersive enough. Watching videos of Harry Potter lands blew me away with how immersive it seems. Maybe it will change when I'm there.
> 
> I don't know, I was picturing all the characters from the Cantina scene in Star Wars just meandering through the land and the music playing in background. Clearly I was off base.





disneygirlsng said:


> I've seen a couple videos floating around of Rey and Chewie walking around GE, with them recruiting little kids to hide from storm troopers. It looked fun!



Yeah, it kinda depends. I’ve been to Galaxy’s Edge and seen no wandering characters, but I’ve also been there when Chewy, Rey, Kylo Ren, and Stormtroppers were all out and about, wandering around, with GREAT interactions. I even saw Rey and Chewy “inadvertently” end up in a confrontation with stormtroppers near the marketplace. Definitely very cool.

I also found the costumes of the cast members impressive and really found myself buying in to the fact that that’s there “local” attire. Especially the cast members that were more just wandering and keeping the crowds moving/organized instead of behind a counter at a retail/dining location.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Personally I don't agree - but good for Disney I suppose
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151646519709306882


At least the best Pizza at Disney.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> At least the best Pizza at Disney.



Low bar 

It's not bad - just have similar near me for a lot cheaper .... Dollar for dollar I prefer Blaze


----------



## gamecock

For the golfers out there, the USGA is selling these now.  They cost $2.95 + shipping.
https://www.usgapublications.com/co...ucts/junior-golf-guide?variant=28364608438352


----------



## MissGina5

I have been wondering this a lot myself lately. Are we finally seeing that threshold? Are people starting to really be priced out?
[/QUOTE]

Honestly I am starting to be! I was going to renew my AP in 2020 and skip this year initially just to save money, but now even that might be a stretch. I definitely wouldn't get the use out of an AP in the 2019-2020 range. It won't be renewed til late 2020 if I do it. I am just starting my full time job and starting to save for like wedding and house and life stuff. Being priced out has been a big bummer.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Astro Orbiter to Be Closed For Refurbishment Through August 14 at the Magic Kingdom Park


----------



## MissGina5

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Me: Having seen it, I agree!
> 
> Also me: I’m sad that “Most Instagrammable” is a thing. (I’m old I guess)


Does it make you feel better to say "most photogenic"?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

MissGina5 said:


> Does it make you feel better to say "most photogenic"?


Yes. Yes it does!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MissGina5 said:


> I have been wondering this a lot myself lately. Are we finally seeing that threshold? Are people starting to really be priced out?



Honestly I am starting to be! I was going to renew my AP in 2020 and skip this year initially just to save money, but now even that might be a stretch. I definitely wouldn't get the use out of an AP in the 2019-2020 range. It won't be renewed til late 2020 if I do it. I am just starting my full time job and starting to save for like wedding and house and life stuff. Being priced out has been a big bummer.
[/QUOTE]

Stupid Adulting getting in the way of more Disney!  .    Good luck with everything!!!!


----------



## Phicinfan

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Personally I don't agree - but good for Disney I suppose
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151646519709306882


Really?  We love that restaurant, and we eat at least one meal there every trip to WDW


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Phicinfan said:


> Really?  We love that restaurant, and we eat at least one meal there every trip to WDW



it's not bad - just I can think of 20 WDW restaurants that are better than it.  

I think a lot of is is I am definitely a pizza snob bing in the NY Metro area and we have places like that where we can get similar or better pizza at a fraction of the price so when we went and I thought it was "good" and then got the bill and no way it was worth what they charged

When I go to WDW I like to focus on restaurants that are unlike anything I can get near where I live.  Similar reason we won't do Teppan Edo as we have several really good teppanyaki places near us that are a fraction of the cots


----------



## Firebird060

The best thing about Teppan Edo is the iced green matcha on a hot day,  Not saying a good Iced tea is the only reason to go to Teppan Edo or should be the only reason to go to a restraunt, Im just saying I really enjoy that portion of my meal the best.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS/PHOTOS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151848685896130560


----------



## jhoannam

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS/PHOTOS*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151848685896130560


So does this mean that AK is the only park that hasn't started the entrance renovations?


----------



## rteetz

jhoannam said:


> So does this mean that AK is the only park that hasn't started the entrance renovations?


No they already have.


----------



## DarthGallifrey

TheMaxRebo said:


> it's not bad - just I can think of 20 WDW restaurants that are better than it.
> 
> I think a lot of is is I am definitely a pizza snob bing in the NY Metro area and we have places like that where we can get similar or better pizza at a fraction of the price so when we went and I thought it was "good" and then got the bill and no way it was worth what they charged
> 
> When I go to WDW I like to focus on restaurants that are unlike anything I can get near where I live.  Similar reason we won't do Teppan Edo as we have several really good teppanyaki places near us that are a fraction of the cots



That's my sentiment when people rave about any of the seafood/New Englandy places.  I refuse to eat lobster in Florida no matter how good someone might think that it is haha.  I went to Boathouse for the first time a couple weeks ago and though it was nice I was like there are 5 of these with different names down the street from me.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/07/haun...NgVl_0nbXV3IZwTybpVMziglOP_18a61jWaC2r9fgDCpA


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/07/haun...NgVl_0nbXV3IZwTybpVMziglOP_18a61jWaC2r9fgDCpA


Yikes... that'll be harsh in summer direct sunlight!  Hopefully it's a quick one.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/07/haun...NgVl_0nbXV3IZwTybpVMziglOP_18a61jWaC2r9fgDCpA


I'm sweating just looking at that picture


----------



## OKW Lover

DarthGallifrey said:


> That's my sentiment when people rave about any of the seafood/New Englandy places. I refuse to eat lobster in Florida no matter how good someone might think that it is haha.


Try Celebration Town Tavern some time.  I understand exactly what you are saying as I was born and raised in Plymouth MA.  Lived there for 60+ years before retiring and moving to FL.


----------



## fatmanatee

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/07/haun...NgVl_0nbXV3IZwTybpVMziglOP_18a61jWaC2r9fgDCpA


They certainly picked an interesting time to do this.


----------



## YesterDark

Glad I have a fast pass for that in a few weeks.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...g-with-new-pandora-charms-and-special-events/


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-top-honors-from-the-cruise-critic-community/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 D-Luxe Burger to be Closed for Breakfast on July 24 at Disney Springs


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/07/haun...NgVl_0nbXV3IZwTybpVMziglOP_18a61jWaC2r9fgDCpA




Exit queue too


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151886897561636865


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...k02fOQ4gyakBJq0fcPzcdAGQgnhaV074HuIaJ9Dxdinf0


----------



## sherlockmiles

TheMaxRebo said:


> Exit queue too
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151886897561636865



I don't think I've ever been there when that exit awning was up!  Didn't know it was a thing.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...and-park/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q4wo0718190724190005C


----------



## wareagle57

TheMaxRebo said:


> Low bar
> 
> It's not bad - just have similar near me for a lot cheaper .... Dollar for dollar I prefer Blaze



I agree it's way overpriced, but so is pretty much everything in the parks. At least as far as table service meals go, a family can get out of there for much cheaper than most places if they split a pie. Blaze is just so generic IMO. No different than all the other "subway" create your own style places.

As you said, Disney is very lacking in the pizza game. It's pretty much the only place I'll get it on property other than the boardwalk window.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


>


Oh Look! they have an unreleased clip from the new Lion King movie!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...and-park/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q4wo0718190724190005C



Imagine how many people would have ridden by now if the land wasn't a gigantic failure?!?!?!?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151913267461156864

Honestly, as much as I enjoy the show, this is probably for the best given how convoluted the storylines have been the last few seasons


----------



## writerguyfl

OSUZorba said:


> Man Disney really needs to work on their IT. Tried to search for pricing and get this:
> 
> View attachment 417944



Everyone is welcome to her or his own opinion.  But personally, I'd call this good IT, not bad.

Instead of potentially crashing the site, Disney only allows a certain number of people to access the databases at the same time.  And instead of a generic "come back later" message, they seem to be placing people in a queue.



The Pho said:


> I think the worry is more about it being functional than the content showing up.  Constant issue with their websites and apps get concerning for more demanding services.





scrappinginontario said:


> I would guess the Disney+ IT is completely separate from the website IT department.  I believe it will launch just fine and be able to support it's users.



Yes, *scrappinginontario* is correct.  Disney+ is completely separate from Disney World's IT folks.

I was on the Training Team for the resort reservations upgrade that happened with the MyMagic+ initiative.  Without getting into proprietary information, I can say that Disney was limited as to what they could do to modernize their systems.  The reservations system needs to be able to accessible to third-party systems that travel agencies and airlines use.  Those systems (GDS = Global Distribution System) have been around for decades.  As such, Disney had to design around the requirements of the GDS.

In contrast, streaming video is "new" technology.  My current job involves displaying video content on websites.  As I understand it, streaming video far less complex than the various components required on for the travel-related systems to run.


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> Low bar
> 
> It's not bad - just have similar near me for a lot cheaper .... Dollar for dollar I prefer Blaze



Dollar for dollar is never a good comparison.  We tried Blaze recently and I actually prefer Via Napoli. Not just the best pizza on property - but I would argue genuinely good pizza - if Napoli style (thin and wood fired) is what you are looking for.  Not great pizza, I would agree there is better Pizza all over the place here in Buffalo, but if you want pizza at Disney it's the way to go.

Also - yes I would agree there are lots of better restaurants on property - but generally they are all more expensive.


----------



## Moliphino

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151913267461156864
> 
> Honestly, as much as I enjoy the show, this is probably for the best given how convoluted the storylines have been the last few seasons



I thought they announced that months ago. When it was renewed for season 7 I'm pretty sure they said it was the last season.


----------



## Tigger's ally

fatmanatee said:


> They certainly picked an interesting time to do this.



My guess is they took the old one off overnight one night and will put new one on next night.  They do those type of things fast.


----------



## ksdave

Not sure if this was posted yet.  Went back about ten pages and did not see it.

Gondola Ride Opening


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151913267461156864
> 
> Honestly, as much as I enjoy the show, this is probably for the best given how convoluted the storylines have been the last few seasons


Marvel just struggles on TV for some reason, frankly shocked it lasted this long. Agent Carter was a much better show than Agents of Shield .. with a much smaller cast and less convoluted plotlines, it was way more enjoyable. 

I struggled to get through the first half of the second season of Agents of Shield. It just felt like they had a good premise and formula that they had to totally turn on its head because of the events of Captain America Winter Soldier.  Tieing it into the MCU didnt help it from my standpoint, since they so loosely were connected.


----------



## OSUZorba

writerguyfl said:


> Everyone is welcome to her or his own opinion.  But personally, I'd call this good IT, not bad.
> 
> Instead of potentially crashing the site, Disney only allows a certain number of people to access the databases at the same time.  And instead of a generic "come back later" message, they seem to be placing people in a queue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, *scrappinginontario* is correct.  Disney+ is completely separate from Disney World's IT folks.
> 
> I was on the Training Team for the resort reservations upgrade that happened with the MyMagic+ initiative.  Without getting into proprietary information, I can say that Disney was limited as to what they could do to modernize their systems.  The reservations system needs to be able to accessible to third-party systems that travel agencies and airlines use.  Those systems (GDS = Global Distribution System) have been around for decades.  As such, Disney had to design around the requirements of the GDS.
> 
> In contrast, streaming video is "new" technology.  My current job involves displaying video content on websites.  As I understand it, streaming video far less complex than the various components required on for the travel-related systems to run.


It's bad in that every time they have high usage they have to go into load shedding or hang ups. This can be a daily issue at 7 am when there FPPs open. 

Designing for GDS is a pain, I'm sure, but Disney's isn't handling anywhere near the requests as a major airline or online TA like Expedia.

My big concern Disney+ really comes from how poor my experience with WatchESPN has been for years.


----------



## rteetz

New WDI logo


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151879948531130368


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151896036878815232


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151896036878815232


I wonder if this would have any impact on my motion sickness. That ride was a 1 and done because of my motion sickness.


----------



## wdwrule

YesterDark said:


> Glad I have a fast pass for that in a few weeks.


We ended up getting an additional same day fast pass for that yesterday and that was one of the hottest lines we were in. It’s amazing how much of a difference that awning creates. Hopefully they’ll have coverage/shade by the time you go.

ETA: However they did ‘conveniently’ place an ice cream cart halfway down the que.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151896036878815232


Hopefully they can do that with all their rides.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> New WDI logo
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151879948531130368



I definitely would wear a shirt or hat with that on it - very nice


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

I am not big into charms, nor is my wife, but this one is pretty cool


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151989468397654016


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151908997257211904


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*Non-Spoiler Review*

I just got back from seeing the Lion King. I would like to preface that I was in the Disney Parks Blog Meet-up. So, I don't know how much of my experience is tainted or not because of that. I will say that I was in the same room as Don Hahn, and that was purely amazing! 

Anyways...to the film...

The film is visually beautiful. You can't really tell that it is all animated/CGI. John Favreau has mentioned that out of 1,400 different shots, there is one real image. I really couldn't figure out where it was in the film.

The music was as beautiful as it always has been. I really enjoyed all of the songs except for one...

My main issue comes with the script writing at some of the parts of the film. The film either seemed too slow at times or it seemed very rushed. There were also moments of the film where you can literally tell that they were trying to make this film longer than the animated movie.

My highlight character of the film was Scar. I really enjoyed how Scar was portrayed in this film. With the other characters, I enjoyed how some differences from the animated film gave some other characters more prominence. 

There was quite a bit of humor in this film that really made a lot of sense. I would also like to point out that there is one particular moment of this film where I laughed longer than I have ever laughed in a Disney movie. It was pure genius!

I'm very hesitant to give a score on this film since I love the Lion King so much. If I was to give it a rating...as of now...I would give it a 8 out of 10. I thought about giving it a 7 based on acting at times, but the film is so beautiful that it is very difficult to dock a score because of a few acting sequences.


----------



## only hope

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151896036878815232



That’s extremely disappointing. The visuals/action in that film work very well with 3-D. If they want one less 3-D for those who can’t see it properly or are prone to motion sickness, Shrek is a much better choice. That film doesn’t lose much by being in 2-D.


----------



## sherlockmiles

only hope said:


> That’s extremely disappointing. The visuals/action in that film work very well with 3-D. If they want one less 3-D for those who can’t see it properly or are prone to motion sickness, Shrek is a much better choice. That film doesn’t lose much by being in 2-D.



Isn't Shrek gone now?


----------



## saskdw

tlmadden73 said:


> Marvel just struggles on TV for some reason, frankly shocked it lasted this long. Agent Carter was a much better show than Agents of Shield .. with a much smaller cast and less convoluted plotlines, it was way more enjoyable.
> 
> I struggled to get through the first half of the second season of Agents of Shield. It just felt like they had a good premise and formula that they had to totally turn on its head because of the events of Captain America Winter Soldier.  Tieing it into the MCU didnt help it from my standpoint, since they so loosely were connected.



I'm not sure 7 seasons is considered struggling. I enjoy the show myself.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

only hope said:


> That’s extremely disappointing. The visuals/action in that film work very well with 3-D. If they want one less 3-D for those who can’t see it properly or are prone to motion sickness, Shrek is a much better choice. That film doesn’t lose much by being in 2-D.


Not the same type of ride vehicle though. I don't get nearly the same issues on theater seating style as I did with Minions. Same with Terminator.


----------



## ICTVgrad07

Just got back from seeing the lion king at my home theatre.  Visuals are amazing and like @AMusicLifeForMe said there are parts that dragged.  Just like the original I loved timmon n pumba. While I liked it the original still is my favorite. There is something about the way the animation showed more emotion than the live action.  Solid 7.5/10


----------



## rteetz

ICTVgrad07 said:


> Just got back from seeing the lion king at my home theatre.  Visuals are amazing and like @AMusicLifeForMe said there are parts that dragged.  Just like the original I loved timmon n pumba. While I liked it the original still is my favorite. There is something about the way the animation showed more emotion than the live action.  Solid 7.5/10


I agree with much of what you and @AMusicLifeForMe for me said. I think if you liked Jungle Book you will like this. Visually its gorgeous and some parts seem so real that I can't believe its CGI. 

I think my biggest issue is certain parts with comparing to the original where the animated characters show such personality or emotion in their faces and there isn't as much of that because these are life like character this go around. The music is great. I thought the integration of the new Beyoncé song was good. I am also a fan of the new Elton John song. 

I recommend giving this a watch especially if you are a fan of the original. I am not sure it could ever live up to the original but its good nonetheless.


----------



## saskdw

I wonder what people would be saying about this movie if the original didn't exist?


----------



## Helvetica

I just got back from seeing The Lion King (2019) and I have very mixed and contradictory feelings about it.

Visually, it's incredible and it's probably one of the more interesting animated films I've seen in a long time. However, it felt very much like a tech demo. I felt the same way about The Good Dinosaur in that it was a great way to show off what you could do with the latest version of Renderman, but not much else. I'm not entirely sure what software they used for this, but it's very impressive. If you're a nerd and that kind of stuff fascinates you, then go see it for that. Technologically, I think the biggest failing is in the eyes. It's so hard to ever get those right.

Overall, I think this film’s biggest problem is that there's already two versions of The Lion King that are incredible and that are beloved by many. The original 2D animated film and the broadway show. This 3D version does very little to differentiate itself from either of them. It's not a line by line, shot by shot remake of the original, but it's pretty close. The stuff they do add is great (with exception of the random Beyonce song) and I would have liked to see more original content.

If the reported budget of $260 million is correct, then it's probably tied for the most expensive animated film ever made with Tangled. I’m not sure if the budget made it impossible to really go beyond the runtime they ended up with, but it just felt like a missed opportunity to do something more. It was 10 minutes or so longer than the original, but I think that’s only because it kind of dragged in spots.

With that said, it’s still The Lion King. I’d put it below the original 2D animated film and the broadway show, but above the SNES version. I don’t think anyone is missing anything if they wait for it to hit Disney Plus, but I’m still glad I saw it in theaters.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2415415305182767&id=100001429625708


----------



## jhoannam

saskdw said:


> I'm not sure 7 seasons is considered struggling. I enjoy the show myself.


I missed the first episode of this season and I tried to watch episode 2 & 3 and I’m so confused. I need to wait until the entire season is on Netflix.


----------



## SaharanTea

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2415415305182767&id=100001429625708



Neat. Be should be riding it this morning, provided it isn't closed first thing like it was Tuesday morning.  

Early morning closures have been a little too common this week.  Thinking back though, it might be about the same as 2017


----------



## SaharanTea

Today's AK Times Guide.  Sorry, can't figure out how to rotate on mobile.

Edit: Not the Times Guide.  Just an additional pamphlet.

View attachment 418558


----------



## SaharanTea

And the inside.


----------



## ksromack

SaharanTea said:


> Today's AK Times Guide.  Sorry, can't figure out how to rotate on mobile.
> 
> Edit: Not the Times Guide.  Just an additional pamphlet.
> 
> View attachment 418558


Hubby and I are scheduled for the Harambe Circle of Flavors the day before SWGE opens.  Very excited to check that out!


----------



## cyndiella

OSUZorba said:


> It's bad in that every time they have high usage they have to go into load shedding or hang ups. This can be a daily issue at 7 am when there FPPs open.
> 
> Designing for GDS is a pain, I'm sure, but Disney's isn't handling anywhere near the requests as a major airline or online TA like Expedia.
> 
> My big concern Disney+ really comes from how poor my experience with WatchESPN has been for years.


Thanks for this insight... it does explain what happens and why.


----------



## Mal6586

I just watched the Cats trailer, and I have to say, as someone who was hesitant to get excited for The Lion King remake because the animals can't emote.... it could be worse... so much worse.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mal6586 said:


> I just watched the Cats trailer, and I have to say, as someone who was hesitant to get excited for The Lion King remake because the animals can't emote.... it could be worse... so much worse.



oh, I thought that was the promotional video for a new Halloween Horror Nights house


----------



## jhoannam

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*


How am I supposed to squeeze this into the party time? They really need to make the party go to 1AM - 5 hours isn't enough to do everything.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/07/the-lion-king-limited-edition-magicband-now-available-on-shopdisney/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/07/liberty-square-riverboat-refurbishment-scheduled-for-mid-august/


----------



## mikepizzo

Mal6586 said:


> I just watched the Cats trailer, and I have to say, as someone who was hesitant to get excited for The Lion King remake because the animals can't emote.... it could be worse... so much worse.



The problem with the Cats movie (besides the fact that it's just straight nightmare fuel) isn't the fact that the cats are emoting.  It's the fact that the cats have human faces.  It's like "Deep Fakes - The Movie".  Baloo was quite emotive in Jungle Book 2016 and that looked great!


----------



## dina444444

Mal6586 said:


> I just watched the Cats trailer, and I have to say, as someone who was hesitant to get excited for The Lion King remake because the animals can't emote.... it could be worse... so much worse.


Cats as a show is a hot mess so the movie being a hot mess isn’t a stretch.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/07/the-lion-king-limited-edition-magicband-now-available-on-shopdisney/


Might have gone to AK this morning just to buy this.


----------



## only hope

sherlockmiles said:


> Isn't Shrek gone now?



No, it’s still there.


----------



## skier_pete

mikepizzo said:


> The problem with the Cats movie (besides the fact that it's just straight nightmare fuel) isn't the fact that the cats are emoting.  It's the fact that the cats have human faces.  It's like "Deep Fakes - The Movie".  Baloo was quite emotive in Jungle Book 2016 and that looked great!



I guess I don't want to get into a discussion of this - but I don't get why people are so upset about the cats trailer - it essentially does what the show does and have it be cats represented by humans. A lot of people slag on the show - and my guess is if you don't like the show, you won't like film - but as far as I'm concerned they captured the way the show is pretty well. Now sure it'll get me to see it in theaters, but I liked it. 

Also - point out that the 3D of Minion Mayhem seems to only be removed in California, not Florida. I don't know why you would remove the 3D of these shows.  I've always thought that if people don't like 3D, they should have some special non-3D glasses for those guests (glasses that have the same polarization in both lenses).


----------



## The Pho

********** said:


> Also - point out that the 3D of Minion Mayhem seems to only be removed in California, not Florida. I don't know why you would remove the 3D of these shows. I've always thought that if people don't like 3D, they should have some special non-3D glasses for those guests (glasses that have the same polarization in both lenses).


The glasses themselves are a lot of what people don’t like so that wouldn’t solve much.   Personally I just don’t think there are very many attractions that benefit from 3D, and I’d say it actually hurts them more than helps in general. 

Plus the things people do with those glasses can get unsanitary to say the least.


----------



## dina444444

********** said:


> I guess I don't want to get into a discussion of this - but I don't get why people are so upset about the cats trailer - it essentially does what the show does and have it be cats represented by humans. A lot of people slag on the show - and my guess is if you don't like the show, you won't like film - but as far as I'm concerned they captured the way the show is pretty well. Now sure it'll get me to see it in theaters, but I liked it.
> 
> Also - point out that the 3D of Minion Mayhem seems to only be removed in California, not Florida. I don't know why you would remove the 3D of these shows.  I've always thought that if people don't like 3D, they should have some special non-3D glasses for those guests (glasses that have the same polarization in both lenses).


They removed the 3D in CA a couple of months ago, Florida just removed 3D in the past week.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Quote got all messed up-- disregard


----------



## mikepizzo

********** said:


> I guess I don't want to get into a discussion of this - but I don't get why people are so upset about the cats trailer - it essentially does what the show does and have it be cats represented by humans. A lot of people slag on the show - and my guess is if you don't like the show, you won't like film - but as far as I'm concerned they captured the way the show is pretty well. Now sure it'll get me to see it in theaters, but I liked it.
> 
> Also - point out that the 3D of Minion Mayhem seems to only be removed in California, not Florida. I don't know why you would remove the 3D of these shows.  I've always thought that if people don't like 3D, they should have some special non-3D glasses for those guests (glasses that have the same polarization in both lenses).



The show uses makeup which really helps provide depth to the entire actor.  The wigs are exaggerated to help shape the actors head.  The cat nose makeup helps to blend the human face with a cat face.  The characters in the movie look so flat it's unsettling.  There are some elements of a human that just don't jive well when being put on an animals form.  Like realistic sized human teeth in Sonic the Hedgehog's mouth. 

I'm not a fan of the broadway show, I have no horse in the race.  But the CGI used in the movie just looks way too unnatural.  It's like the actors faces are stuck on a fake body (cause they are) which is way more unsettling than the makeup in the show.

But hey, if you like the way they did it than more power to you.  Most of the stills don't look terrible, but when they start talking...yikes.


----------



## SG131

mikepizzo said:


> The show uses makeup which really helps provide depth to the entire actor.  The wigs are exaggerated to help shape the actors head.  The cat nose makeup helps to blend the human face with a cat face.  The characters in the movie look so flat it's unsettling.  There are some elements of a human that just don't jive well when being put on an animals form.  Like realistic sized human teeth in Sonic the Hedgehog's mouth.
> 
> I'm not a fan of the broadway show, I have no horse in the race.  But the CGI used in the movie just looks way too unnatural.  It's like the actors faces are stuck on a fake body (cause they are) which is way more unsettling than the makeup in the show.
> 
> But hey, if you like the way they did it than more power to you.  Most of the stills don't look terrible, but when they start talking...yikes.
> 
> View attachment 418607


WOW, I haven't been following much about the cats remake.  Love the broadway show, but this looks like an image that belongs in HHN at universal....


----------



## Mal6586

mikepizzo said:


> The show uses makeup which really helps provide depth to the entire actor.  The wigs are exaggerated to help shape the actors head.  The cat nose makeup helps to blend the human face with a cat face.  The characters in the movie look so flat it's unsettling.  There are some elements of a human that just don't jive well when being put on an animals form.  Like realistic sized human teeth in Sonic the Hedgehog's mouth.
> 
> I'm not a fan of the broadway show, I have no horse in the race.  But the CGI used in the movie just looks way too unnatural.  It's like the actors faces are stuck on a fake body (cause they are) which is way more unsettling than the makeup in the show.
> 
> But hey, if you like the way they did it than more power to you.  Most of the stills don't look terrible, but when they start talking...yikes.
> 
> View attachment 418607


Agree on all points. To me they just look so strange and dare I say... naked... It's just unsettling.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Two new Captain Minnie Plush Toys Available on Disney Cruise Line Ships


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...aloha-sunny-days-collection-at-aulani-resort/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Primeval Whirl Downtime Extended Until July 27 at Disney's Animal Kingdom


----------



## Helvetica

Any rumors about what’s wrong with Primeval Whirl? It seems to me that it either has to be a parts issue or it’s nearing the end of life for the ride.

Why they put a traveling carnival ride from a small random French company in Animal Kingdom still perplexes me.


----------



## Mal6586

Helvetica said:


> Any rumors about what’s wrong with Primeval Whirl? It seems to me that it either has to be a parts issue or it’s nearing the end of life for the ride.
> 
> Why they put a traveling carnival ride from a small random French company in Animal Kingdom still perplexes me.


I want to say that I read somebody say it was a parts issue, and they were waiting on them to come in to make the necessary repairs.


----------



## rteetz

Mal6586 said:


> I want to say that I read somebody say it was a parts issue, and they were waiting on them to come in to make the necessary repairs.


Yeah that’s been the speculation/rumor. It was an unplanned maintenance closure.


----------



## The Pho

Helvetica said:


> Any rumors about what’s wrong with Primeval Whirl? It seems to me that it either has to be a parts issue or it’s nearing the end of life for the ride.
> 
> Why they put a traveling carnival ride from a small random French company in Animal Kingdom still perplexes me.



It’s a part issue.   And it’s not the first time this has happened, but it is the longest downtime from it I’m aware of.  I’ve witnessed parts falling off this ride multiple times.


----------



## jhoannam

Any updates of the Tower of Terror refurbishment? I'm guessing they'll just try to have it complete before 8/29? Our trip is in 23 days so hoping sooner than 8/29


----------



## rteetz

*News

https://blogmickey.com/2019/07/club-33-goes-vertical-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/*


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/07/liberty-square-riverboat-refurbishment-scheduled-for-mid-august/


Wasn't it just down in January?


----------



## rteetz

OSUZorba said:


> Wasn't it just down in January?


Yes, it goes down at least once a year. This August refurb is very brief though so must be a quick fix.


----------



## SG131

OSUZorba said:


> Wasn't it just down in January?


It was down for my two week trip last December as well.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2019/07/disn...i2AkzmWtREBftI5_ezy0HQT9mDyAwHLTIvnjHq50CM5uY


----------



## skier_pete

dina444444 said:


> They removed the 3D in CA a couple of months ago, Florida just removed 3D in the past week.



Ugh - really? Why would they do that. I don't remotely get motion sickness in that ride - It's not that great to begin with, why pull the 3D?


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

********** said:


> Ugh - really? Why would they do that. I don't remotely get motion sickness in that ride - It's not that great to begin with, why pull the 3D?


Here's a comment regarding the motion sickness aspect from a poster a few months ago in regards to the Hollywood version:

"Minions with 3D is difficult and can get barfy and I spend time with my eyes closed. There are many aspects of it that aren’t “wow” but are gimmicky. The screen isn’t in focus the whole time. 

Minions with 2D as I just experienced on Saturday has a slightly changed storyline, is very good, isn’t barfy at all, I spent NO time with my eyes closed, and barely even noticed the slightly different storyline. And it was all crisp and clear visually."

It's obviously not a change beloved by all for sure though and that above is just one opinion. I know people were ok-ish with Hollywood but upset at the prospect of Orlando changing and well..we know how that is going now.

FWIW Minions and the like are not rides that I tend to ride more than once so for my benefit I would simply not ride it again. On the other hand if I felt like it may not trigger my motion sickness as much I would try again. I don't care either way but can see how a 2D version _may_ lead me to ride a ride I wasn't previously able to re-ride. And of course for me I'm totally ok with not riding something so it's not a case of "just go ride something else leave this ride alone" type viewpoint.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

So Duck Tales Season 3 will apparently include Reduce Rangers!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152300916420304896


----------



## TheMaxRebo

New Rocketeer series coming to Disney Junior!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152306095563534336


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> So Duck Tales Season 3 will apparently include Reduce Rangers!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152300916420304896


Rescue Rangers was my favorite!


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> So Duck Tales Season 3 will apparently include Reduce Rangers!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152300916420304896


This is cool. As much as I liked the old Duck Tales, when looking back at it, it definitely shows its age. As for the new one, I can say, as an adult, this new show is brilliant on many levels. I love the writing, the nostalgic throwbacks (to the old show and old comics), and the new characters. While I wasn't sure about each nephew having their own personality, it is by far the best part of the show.  
Glad to see it continue on and not get buried like a lot of other Disney shows do after a season or two. 
Maybe we will see more Duck Tales stuff in the parks (besides a few toys and the M&Gs at Dinoland (which were probably just the old 90s costumes?)


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> So Duck Tales Season 3 will apparently include Reduce Rangers!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152300916420304896




Sometimes, some crimes go slipping through the cracks.

Not anymore!

I love the new duck tales. Especially the 3 caballeros episode and the finale of season 1 when Donald's voice changes.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...disneyland-resort-extended-through-labor-day/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> This is cool. As much as I liked the old Duck Tales, when looking back at it, it definitely shows its age. As for the new one, I can say, as an adult, this new show is brilliant on many levels. I love the writing, the nostalgic throwbacks (to the old show and old comics), and the new characters. While I wasn't sure about each nephew having their own personality, it is by far the best part of the show.
> Glad to see it continue on and not get buried like a lot of other Disney shows do after a season or two.
> Maybe we will see more Duck Tales stuff in the parks (besides a few toys and the M&Gs at Dinoland (which were probably just the old 90s costumes?)



Now we just need them to add Talespin, Gummi Bears, and Gargoyles


----------



## ksromack

Mal6586 said:


> I just watched the Cats trailer, and I have to say, as someone who was hesitant to get excited for The Lion King remake because the animals can't emote.... it could be worse... so much worse.


Clearly I am in the minority, but not only do i love the musical Cats, I cant wait to see the movie.  The music is what I love the most.  I'm not really a cat person


----------



## Ambehnke

TheMaxRebo said:


> Now we just need them to add Talespin, Gummi Bears, and Gargoyles


Gummi Bears!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ksromack said:


> Clearly I am in the minority, but not only do i love the musical Cats, I cant wait to see the movie.  The music is what I love the most.  I'm not really a cat person



I very much appreciate Cats - I a think it is very important to have a show like that on Broadway for people to get an opportunity in, etc

.that said, the CGI in the trailer looks a bit scary


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.seaworldinvestors.com/n...anges-and-Additions-to-the-Board/default.aspx


----------



## soniam

The Pho said:


> The glasses themselves are a lot of what people don’t like so that wouldn’t solve much.   Personally I just don’t think there are very many attractions that benefit from 3D, and I’d say it actually hurts them more than helps in general.
> 
> Plus the things people do with those glasses can get unsanitary to say the least.



Minions is pretty worthless without it, I suspect. Also, there aren't that many 3D rides at Universal Orlando. Here's the list. They also send the glasses for sanitizing before they are worn again. WDW does the same. You can tour the eyeglass wash procedure in the Epcot UnDIScovered Future World tour.

Studios: 15 attractions
Minions (previously)
Shrek (not worth riding)
Transformers
Gringott's
Fallon

Islands: 18 attractions
Spiderman
Kong


----------



## MissGina5

TheMaxRebo said:


> Honestly I am starting to be! I was going to renew my AP in 2020 and skip this year initially just to save money, but now even that might be a stretch. I definitely wouldn't get the use out of an AP in the 2019-2020 range. It won't be renewed til late 2020 if I do it. I am just starting my full time job and starting to save for like wedding and house and life stuff. Being priced out has been a big bummer.



Stupid Adulting getting in the way of more Disney!  .    Good luck with everything!!!!
[/QUOTE]
Thank you so much! I am getting Peter Pan's logic now.


----------



## BorderTenny

TheMaxRebo said:


> Now we just need them to add *Talespin*, Gummi Bears, and Gargoyles


They already did. There was an episode in the first season featuring Don Karnage and his band of sky pirates.


----------



## Mika02

ksromack said:


> Clearly I am in the minority, but not only do i love the musical Cats, I cant wait to see the movie.  The music is what I love the most.  I'm not really a cat person



I love the Musical Cats and I can't wait for this after seeing the Trailer. Hardest part for me will be not singing in the Theater lol


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> Now we just need them to add Talespin, Gummi Bears, and Gargoyles




They had don karnage and have mentioned cape Suzette. Though they really butchered the Don karnage character. Only thing I disliked about the new duck tales.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

https://deadline.com/2019/07/the-lion-king-weekend-box-office-july-records-1202648944/


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152613086752362497


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152613086752362497



I bet this is why the characters are no longer "checking on Bullseye" using the little wooded path near Buzz and instead are coming from the gate pictured nearer the TSL entrance.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Lion King's box office numbers are really big.

But I can't get over the fact that Aladdin is nearing the billion mark for worldwide box office.

Should Disney be seriously thinking about a live action sequel to Aladdin? Hopefully a new one that doesn't follow the animated sequel.


----------



## skier_pete

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Lion King's box office numbers are really big.
> 
> But I can't get over the fact that Aladdin is nearing the billion mark for worldwide box office.
> 
> Should Disney be seriously thinking about a live action sequel to Aladdin? Hopefully a new one that doesn't follow the animated sequel.



And then people say "Why do they keep making these?"  Hmmm I wonder...


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

********** said:


> And then people say "Why do they keep making these?"  Hmmm I wonder...




I don't really like all of Disney's live action remakes, but I don't fault them for doing them. I'll come on here and be like 'oh yeah I saw that one it sucked', but I'll never rail against Disney for making them.

There's obviously a demand. And you also can't fault them for shying away from original movies, because people don't watch them like they watch these remakes.

Personally, I loved John Carter and thought it was great. But it only made $284 million worldwide. 

I was one of the people who enjoyed Aladdin and I'd definitely watch a sequel. They could take some story ideas from the third animated sequel (like Aladdin finding his dad).  That could actually be a really funny buddy comedy type, Aladdin and human Genie on a quest to find Aladdin's dad.


----------



## Q-man

Helvetica said:


> Any rumors about what’s wrong with Primeval Whirl? It seems to me that it either has to be a parts issue or it’s nearing the end of life for the ride.
> 
> Why they put a traveling carnival ride from a small random French company in Animal Kingdom still perplexes me.



Because the area's theming is traveling carnival? Have you never noticed the parking stripes?


----------



## skier_pete

Q-man said:


> Because the area's theming is traveling carnival? Have you never noticed the parking stripes?



Yes, Chester and Hester's is an extremely well themed area - but an example of how excellent theme-ing cannot overcome the fact that it's still a cheap-o area.


----------



## fatmanatee

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Lion King's box office numbers are really big.
> 
> But I can't get over the fact that Aladdin is nearing the billion mark for worldwide box office.
> 
> Should Disney be seriously thinking about a live action sequel to Aladdin? Hopefully a new one that doesn't follow the animated sequel.


Can’t fault them if they’re thinking about this, or other sequels.


----------



## Helvetica

Q-man said:


> Because the area's theming is traveling carnival? Have you never noticed the parking stripes?



I'll grant you that it's within the theme, but I don't think that's an excuse to install a dangerous piece of junk. There are plenty of good carnival-inspired rides that aren't terrible.

I can't help but wonder now if the latest kid to get seriously injured from this model had anything to do with Primeval Whirl's closure or if it's just pure coincidence that it happened around the same time. 

https://news.sky.com/story/child-ai...dent-at-lightwater-valley-theme-park-11731598


----------



## danikoski

Apparently everyone was evacuated from Haunted Mansion at WDW a few hours ago. It seems to be back open now. Was there another thunderstorm/power issue again? I know it has mechanical issues sometimes, but I hadn't heard of everyone being evacuated before.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152746736017801216


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152746484367945728


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152747806123151362


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152738752088948736


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152748559130742785


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152750226802970624


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152750471662018561


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152751492555669504


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152752054697201664


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152754010899640321


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152755138165014528


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Well no reason to be excited about marvel at d23 anymore.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152755624280616965


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152756093136723968


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152756572512112640


----------



## rteetz

Wow what a night for Marvel. Phase 4 certainly isn’t any less interesting than anything before it.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> Wow what a night for Marvel. Phase 4 certainly isn’t any less interesting than anything before it.


Ya I was going to start posting some, but there’s just so much.  Where to start?

Probably most interested by Blade, I mean what a great casting I never would’ve guessed.  He’s going to nail it.


----------



## mollmoll4

Female THOR and it’s NOT Tessa Thompson?  I trust Taika, so I’ll hold judgment until I see it.


----------



## Dis_Fan

mollmoll4 said:


> Female THOR and it’s NOT Tessa Thompson?  I trust Taika, so I’ll hold judgment until I see it.



Jane was Thor in the comics so he is just following the source material.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

In non- Marvel news:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152764205013065729


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Wow what a night for Marvel. Phase 4 certainly isn’t any less interesting than anything before it.



Also seems like you basically need to have Disney+ to fully follow along


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Also seems like you basically need to have Disney+ to fully follow along


Not unexpected though. We knew going in Loki and Black widow would be Disney+.


----------



## crvetter

rteetz said:


> Not unexpected though. We knew going in Loki and Black widow would be Disney+.


Black Widow is theatrical, if i am not mistaken. WandaVision, Hawkeye, Falcon and winter soldier, Loki, and What if are the Disney+ shows I thought.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Not unexpected though. We knew going in Loki and Black widow would be Disney+.



Yeah, guess just more that they are presented as fully part of Phase 4 and not just like "extra"


----------



## BuzzyBelle

mollmoll4 said:


> Female THOR and it’s NOT Tessa Thompson?  I trust Taika, so I’ll hold judgment until I see it.





Dis_Fan said:


> Jane was Thor in the comics so he is just following the source material.


I just can’t see Natalie Portman as Thor. She’s just so....blah. I know Jane is Thor in the comics, but Tessa would make a much more believable super hero. She rocked it in Ragnarök. 
I was so excited when I heard about Thor 4. This gives me pause. Going to remain cautiously optimistic since Taika is amazing.


----------



## skier_pete

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Well no reason to be excited about marvel at d23 anymore.



I wonder if they did this so Marvel wouldn't overshadow everything else at d23. Probably want people to focus more on star wars. Still think we'll get some new stuff there, maybe Black Widow trailer.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> I wonder if they did this so Marvel wouldn't overshadow everything else at d23. Probably want people to focus more on star wars. Still think we'll get some new stuff there, maybe Black Widow trailer.


Especially since animation and live action are a combined panel at D23 now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Especially since animation and live action are a combined panel at D23 now.



Well, given all the live action remakes they are sort of combined in general too


----------



## ksromack

TheMaxRebo said:


> Also seems like you basically need to have Disney+ to fully follow along


I think that is the idea.  How can we live without Disney+ now?


----------



## Rob Troxel

rteetz said:


> I have been wondering this a lot myself lately. Are we finally seeing that threshold? Are people starting to really be priced out?


We are looking at costs for an  December 12-15, 2019 3 night visit at the Grand Floridian with 3 day park hopper passes.  The prices for a non concierge outer  building garden view for 2 guests came out to about 3500 bucks!  That number does not include food and airfare is additional!  As much as we like the GF, we are not going to pay this ever!


----------



## Fantasia79

MissGina5 said:


> I have been wondering this a lot myself lately. Are we finally seeing that threshold? Are people starting to really be priced out?



Honestly I am starting to be! I was going to renew my AP in 2020 and skip this year initially just to save money, but now even that might be a stretch. I definitely wouldn't get the use out of an AP in the 2019-2020 range. It won't be renewed til late 2020 if I do it. I am just starting my full time job and starting to save for like wedding and house and life stuff. Being priced out has been a big bummer.
[/QUOTE]

Good decision, I don’t think you’ll regret it.  The house and wedding will be awesome (and congrats)!  

We’re going to be doing the math again at the next renewal.


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152746736017801216


Doctor Strange was one of my favorite MCU movies.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Blueberry Grass Band Returns to Epcot's Canada Pavilion on July 31


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

https://thedisinsider.com/2019/07/21/the-lion-king-box-office-aladdin/amp/?__twitter_impression=true
Gotta admit I did not see Aladdin doing this well


----------



## pangyal

Phase 4 looks super exciting!

No Spider-Man?

Or would that be Sony’s to announce if they are going to go ahead with #3?


----------



## eliseisawkward

pangyal said:


> Phase 4 looks super exciting!
> 
> No Spider-Man?
> 
> Or would that be Sony’s to announce if they are going to go ahead with #3?


I believe they briefly mentioned they would not have time to discuss the next Spider-Man, Black Panther, or Captain Marvel. There may have been one other thing they mentioned but didn’t discuss.


----------



## Farro

Anyone hear updates that Epcot Forever will end May 2020 and then the new show will start? 

Could it be true? Could it possibly be that for once in my life serendipity has struck and I will get to see both shows??????????


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Anyone hear updates that Epcot Forever will end May 2020 and then the new show will start?
> 
> Could it be true? Could it possibly be that for once in my life serendipity has struck and I will get to see both shows??????????


It’s possible. Disney has only said 2020 right now.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> It’s possible. Disney has only said 2020 right now.



If I go in May and MMRR and Ratatoullie are both open and both Epcot shows happen...


----------



## pooh'smate

eliseisawkward said:


> I believe they briefly mentioned they would not have time to discuss the next Spider-Man, Black Panther, or Captain Marvel. There may have been one other thing they mentioned but didn’t discuss.


Fantastic Four was the other one


----------



## Sarah1024

crazy4wdw said:


> Not much availability for my dates (12/7-12/13).  It's the usual where the more expensive room categories are discounted.


Not really.  We're staying CL in December and couldn't get a discount to save our lives.  I've pondered switching to CL at Gran Destino as it's the only thing available.


----------



## iamfathom

For anyone going to DLP this week its going to be a hot one, even hotter there than Orlando with Thursday predicted to be hitting 108 degrees.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FYI for those interested - signups for Cast Member previews of Galaxy's Edge went live last night at midnight - using a virtual queue system like for DVC events.

For those that don't know they were able to sign up for one 4 hour slot and bring one guest.  When they signed up they had to pick from doing a) Falcon ride b) Falcon ride and Savi's or C) Falcon ride and Oga's

From what I saw it was option C with Oga's that seemed to be most in demand

Still nothing specific as far as details of AP previews


----------



## BigRed98

*News*

Update to Tower of Terror at Disneyland Paris!

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153229543857111040*


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152746736017801216



I’m most excited about this Doctor Strange and Scarlett Witch movie but they said this will be the first scary MCU movie. How scary do we think it will be?


----------



## larry47591

BigRed98 said:


> I’m most excited about this Doctor Strange and Scarlett Witch movie but they said this will be the first scary MCU movie. How scary do we think it will be?


PG 13 Scary


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BigRed98 said:


> *News*
> 
> Update to Tower of Terror at Disneyland Paris!
> 
> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153229543857111040*



I am intrigued by "stories" - key being the 's' on the end - if it is sort of randomized as to which plot you get each ride that could be pretty cool and increase re-ridability


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> FYI for those interested - signups for Cast Member previews of Galaxy's Edge went live last night at midnight - using a virtual queue system like for DVC events.
> 
> For those that don't know they were able to sign up for one 4 hour slot and bring one guest.  When they signed up they had to pick from doing a) Falcon ride b) *Falcon ride and Smuggler's Run* or C) Falcon ride and Oga's
> 
> From what I saw it was option C with Oga's that seemed to be most in demand
> 
> Still nothing specific as far as details of AP previews



I assume you mean Savi’s.   But makes sense that Ogas with the Falcon is the most popular.   Everybody wants to do the ride, and the Cantina is the best part of the land.


----------



## mollmoll4

pooh'smate said:


> Fantastic Four was the other one



And Guardian's V3. Which I'm still hoping for Asgardian's of the galaxy.


----------



## splash327

Wahoo!  My son got 8/4 from 11 to 3.   I'm going to Batuu!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Pho said:


> I assume you mean Savi’s.   But makes sense that Ogas with the Falcon is the most popular.   Everybody wants to do the ride, and the Cantina is the best part of the land.



I did, thnanks for pointing that out, I've updated my post

Yeah, I didn't know if for previews CMs would want to get their lightsaber - figure that is a big "on my first visit" type thing while the Cantina will be the more "on every visit" ... so wasn't sure which would be more popular for the previews

though, given CM paychecks maybe they all don't have $200+ to drop on a lightsaber


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153291032240541697
We arrive in just over 2 weeks and hope this is back open ... not that it is a "must do" attraction for us just more things that are closed means longer lines elsewhere


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153258422244130816


----------



## Dentam

iamfathom said:


> For anyone going to DLP this week its going to be a hot one, even hotter there than Orlando with Thursday predicted to be hitting 108 degrees.



Oh my lord, that is way too hot!  We're going over Labor Day weekend (at the end of a two week trip to France) and I sure hope it isn't that hot while we're there!



BigRed98 said:


> *News*
> 
> Update to Tower of Terror at Disneyland Paris!
> 
> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153229543857111040*



Dang, we'll be there a few weeks before this starts!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mollmoll4 said:


> And Guardian's V3. Which I'm still hoping for Asgardian's of the galaxy.



interested to see how Thor wite the Guardians fits with Thor 4 - are they connected or is Thor 4 after he leaves them or from a different timeline, etc.?


----------



## splash327

TheMaxRebo said:


> I did, thnanks for pointing that out, I've updated my post
> 
> Yeah, I didn't know if for previews CMs would want to get their lightsaber - figure that is a big "on my first visit" type thing while the Cantina will be the more "on every visit" ... so wasn't sure which would be more popular for the previews
> 
> though, given CM paychecks maybe they all don't have $200+ to drop on a lightsaber



I'm guessing that's why mine invited me.


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> https://thedisinsider.com/2019/07/21/the-lion-king-box-office-aladdin/amp/?__twitter_impression=true
> Gotta admit I did not see Aladdin doing this well



I'm just glad to see them have hits outside of Marvel.

Last year was dire if you take away the MCU films, Disney only had one true money-maker with Incredibles 2.  Everything else either barely broke even or lost tons of money.


----------



## DarthGallifrey

TheMaxRebo said:


> interested to see how Thor wite the Guardians fits with Thor 4 - are they connected or is Thor 4 after he leaves them or from a different timeline, etc.?



I get the impression that GotG Vol 3 is going to set up Thor 4.  If they are bringing in Adam Warlock like I keep hearing they need Thor to match his power level which I am assuming is the thinking on that team up


----------



## DarthGallifrey

TheMaxRebo said:


> interested to see how Thor wite the Guardians fits with Thor 4 - are they connected or is Thor 4 after he leaves them or from a different timeline, etc.?



I get the impression that GotG Vol 3 is going to set up Thor 4.  If they are bringing in Adam Warlock like I keep hearing they need Thor to match his power level which I am assuming is the thinking on that team up


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*Happy 25th Anniversary to Tower of Terror at Disney’s Hollywood Studios!*


----------



## skeeter31

DarthGallifrey said:


> I get the impression that GotG Vol 3 is going to set up Thor 4.  If they are bringing in Adam Warlock like I keep hearing they need Thor to match his power level which I am assuming is the thinking on that team up



But it looks like guardians 3 won’t come out until at least 2022, while Thor 4 is coming out in 2021. So it may be the other way around.


----------



## DarthGallifrey

skeeter31 said:


> But it looks like guardians 3 won’t come out until at least 2022, while Thor 4 is coming out in 2021. So it may be the other way around.



Oh yeah, valid point.  I hadn't taken that into consideration.  I wonder if Thor 4 starts out with him with the Guardians and they split after he finds out about Jane.  Either way, I am so excited for more Taika Thor


----------



## Phicinfan

DarthGallifrey said:


> I get the impression that GotG Vol 3 is going to set up Thor 4.  If they are bringing in Adam Warlock like I keep hearing they need Thor to match his power level which I am assuming is the thinking on that team up


Except if you look at the list of movies Thor 4 is before the release of GotG3.  So that isn't the case anymore.  Not sure why it got pushed up, and I wonder if they get a bit part in start of Thor 4 to explain the transition to the female Thor?


----------



## DarthGallifrey

Phicinfan said:


> Except if you look at the list of movies Thor 4 is before the release of GotG3.  So that isn't the case anymore.  Not sure why it got pushed up, and I wonder if they get a bit part in start of Thor 4 to explain the transition to the female Thor?



I would assume they will pop up at the beginning unless an earlier film touches on why Thor isn't with them.


----------



## scrappinginontario

tlmadden73 said:


> This is cool. As much as I liked the old Duck Tales, when looking back at it, it definitely shows its age. As for the new one, I can say, as an adult, this new show is brilliant on many levels. I love the writing, the nostalgic throwbacks (to the old show and old comics), and the new characters. While I wasn't sure about each nephew having their own personality, it is by far the best part of the show.
> Glad to see it continue on and not get buried like a lot of other Disney shows do after a season or two.
> Maybe we will see more Duck Tales stuff in the parks (besides a few toys and the M&Gs at Dinoland (which were probably just the old 90s costumes?)





OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Sometimes, some crimes go slipping through the cracks.
> 
> Not anymore!
> 
> I love the new duck tales. Especially the 3 caballeros episode and the finale of season 1 when Donald's voice changes.


My daughter loves Duck Tales but I'll admit I've never watched an episode.  Sounds like I'm missing out and should watch some with her!


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

https://www.micechat.com/231312-disneyland-update-64-with-more-and-more/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DarthGallifrey said:


> I would assume they will pop up at the beginning unless an earlier film touches on why Thor isn't with them.



unless this isn't in the same time period - that it is a prequel or later on in the timeline than Guardians v3

could even start with a voiceover saying "Last we saw Thor, the mightiest Avenger, he was with the Guardians of the Galaxy ... but that is a story for another time.  This story takes place 10 years after those events ...." or something like that


----------



## Firebird060

IT comes out after Dr Strange so I wonder what multiverse tie they are going to use.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS/REPORT*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153378383021117440


----------



## skier_pete

I think the assumption that Thor is in Guardians 3 is not a good one to make. The joke at the end of Endgame was great - but I am not sure it's necessary to continue the story of the Guardians. There are already 7 characters there that they have to service (5 original Guardians + nebula and mantis) and I'm not sure having a ridiculously overpowered hero along with them helps those stories.  Mostly I want to see them find a way to bring Gamora back in the fold and then their interaction with eachother. The biggest flaw to me of GOTG2 was they spent to much time split up.


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> https://www.micechat.com/231312-disneyland-update-64-with-more-and-more/


Am I the only one that gets goosebumps listening to all that SW themed music?


----------



## DarthGallifrey

Firebird060 said:


> IT comes out after Dr Strange so I wonder what multiverse tie they are going to use.



I'm wondering if the Jane Foster that wields Mjolnir will be from a different timeline since the hammer no longer exists in the main MCU continuity.


----------



## DarthGallifrey

TheMaxRebo said:


> unless this isn't in the same time period - that it is a prequel or later on in the timeline than Guardians v3
> 
> could even start with a voiceover saying "Last we saw Thor, the mightiest Avenger, he was with the Guardians of the Galaxy ... but that is a story for another time.  This story takes place 10 years after those events ...." or something like that



I was starting to think that as well but James Gunn confirmed on twitter that v3 takes place after Thor 4


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153267446893154304


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS/PHOTOS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153381476198703105


----------



## ksromack

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS/PHOTOS*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153381476198703105


Well, 3 stories is better than 2!


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2019/07/star...world-latest-construction-progress-july-2019/


----------



## PolyRob

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS/REPORT*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153378383021117440


Totally unacceptable. That poor CM! The guest is lucky all she got was a lifetime ban


----------



## Firebird060

PolyRob said:


> Totally unacceptable. That poor CM! The guest is lucky all she got was a lifetime ban



Sounds like they only banned the person who did the hitting of the CM.  I wonder what Disney did to the others in the group who were also creating a disturbance


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

This looks pretty neat!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153394474388770816


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ng-jungle-festival-behind-the-scenes-feature/


----------



## ejgonz2

mollmoll4 said:


> And Guardian's V3. Which I'm still hoping for Asgardian's of the galaxy.



With Thor 4 coming out before Guardians 3, I’m assuming not. We probably won’t much if any of their adventures.


----------



## BuzzyBelle

DarthGallifrey said:


> I'm wondering if the Jane Foster that wields Mjolnir will be from a different timeline since the hammer no longer exists in the main MCU continuity.


I hope it's something like this because if Thor 4 is about Thor passing the mantle onto Natalie Portman I'm out I could live with Jane Thor if she's from another timeline and Thor is still Thor.  (That's a lot of Thors in one post )


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153379122103631872


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/07/park-entrance-enhancements-continue-at.html


----------



## MissGina5

Fantasia79 said:


> Honestly I am starting to be! I was going to renew my AP in 2020 and skip this year initially just to save money, but now even that might be a stretch. I definitely wouldn't get the use out of an AP in the 2019-2020 range. It won't be renewed til late 2020 if I do it. I am just starting my full time job and starting to save for like wedding and house and life stuff. Being priced out has been a big bummer.



Good decision, I don’t think you’ll regret it.  The house and wedding will be awesome (and congrats)! 

We’re going to be doing the math again at the next renewal.
[/QUOTE]
Oh gosh no engagement or anything yet but I am saving up for when it IS time lol but Thanks!


----------



## ksromack

Our daughter is getting married in fall 2020 so we may or may not be able to squeeze in a 2020 visit.  Smart to save up for a wedding.  They are EXPENSIVE....


----------



## DarthGallifrey

BuzzyBelle said:


> I hope it's something like this because if Thor 4 is about Thor passing the mantle onto Natalie Portman I'm out I could live with Jane Thor if she's from another timeline and Thor is still Thor.  (That's a lot of Thors in one post )



I'm heavily conflicted because I love Taika but I hate Natalie Portman and the MCU Jane Foster so much


----------



## DarthGallifrey

********** said:


> I think the assumption that Thor is in Guardians 3 is not a good one to make. The joke at the end of Endgame was great - but I am not sure it's necessary to continue the story of the Guardians. There are already 7 characters there that they have to service (5 original Guardians + nebula and mantis) and I'm not sure having a ridiculously overpowered hero along with them helps those stories.  Mostly I want to see them find a way to bring Gamora back in the fold and then their interaction with eachother. The biggest flaw to me of GOTG2 was they spent to much time split up.



The only thing I could see them needing an overpowered hero for is to counter Adam Warlock because none of the current guardians are a match for him.


----------



## ksromack

Incident on Tower of Terror?


----------



## sherlockmiles

ksromack said:


> Incident on Tower of Terror?



Yep!


----------



## Bay Max

I was trying to book Fastpasses this morning, but the site kept going down.  It seems like this is becoming more and more of a regular occurrence.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DarthGallifrey said:


> I'm heavily conflicted because I love Taika but I hate Natalie Portman and the MCU Jane Foster so much



I agree - but I think at this point the MCU/Kevin Feige has earned our benefit of the doubt ... not like they *need* Natalie Portman to draw enough interest/get people to see Thor 4, so I have to assume they brought her back because they really wanted her back


----------



## Phicinfan

TheMaxRebo said:


> I agree - but I think at this point the MCU/Kevin Feige has earned our benefit of the doubt ... not like they *need* Natalie Portman to draw enough interest/get people to see Thor 4, so I have to assume they brought her back because they really wanted her back


Okay have to ask this.....
Per the comics she got the power of Thor with the hammer Mjolnir.  In this MCU, in this timeline, Mjolnir is gone or destroyed by Hela.  The Axe was NOT imbued by Thor's power, but by that of the dead sun.
So......... how exactly can someone take over Thor's power??  Does this mean Thor 4 is somehow tying in Cap taking Mjolnir back, and somehow it goes to Jane??


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153651939416170496


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Phicinfan said:


> Okay have to ask this.....
> Per the comics she got the power of Thor with the hammer Mjolnir.  In this MCU, in this timeline, Mjolnir is gone or destroyed by Hela.  The Axe was NOT imbued by Thor's power, but by that of the dead sun.
> So......... how exactly can someone take over Thor's power??  Does this mean Thor 4 is somehow tying in Cap taking Mjolnir back, and somehow it goes to Jane??



no idea - things are a bit messed up now as far as timeline after End Game ... I mean, just look at what it means for Loki.  Guess we will find out - maybe he imbues his powers to a new hammer or something to pass to her to just passes them right to her or something


----------



## unbanshee

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153651939416170496



Oh boy, the return of the Super Mobiles


----------



## TheMaxRebo

unbanshee said:


> Oh boy, the return of the Super Mobiles



part of me is glad/excited they will have some new things - I know the fact that the parade never changes is one thing people that go every year to the Halloween party complain about .... but also feel a bit underwhelmed by what the new stuff looks like


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153651939416170496


I'm rather confused by this...What do the Incredibles and Toy Story have to do with fall/Halloween/scary?


----------



## unbanshee

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I'm rather confused by this...What do the Incredibles and Toy Story have to do with fall/Halloween/scary?



I can't draw an immediate connection. Seems like an "easy" infusion


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

unbanshee said:


> I can't draw an immediate connection. Seems like an "easy" infusion


Now if they had the villains from Incredibles and Toy Story, I can definitely see that. Maybe they will, but the concept art doesn't show it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I'm rather confused by this...What do the Incredibles and Toy Story have to do with fall/Halloween/scary?



first of all, it's "NOT so scary" 

and I do see a place for super heros - I mean, dressing up like super heros is a pretty popular costume ... but the whole thing seems underwhelming.   If this was just one part of more changes - so other floats were devoted to villians or other more specifically Halloween focused things, then I think this would be fine - but for this to be the change, seems not great


----------



## PolyRob

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I'm rather confused by this...What do the Incredibles and Toy Story have to do with fall/Halloween/scary?


Absolutely nothing. Probably just added to draw people to the event because they were two of Disney's biggest animated movies this year.


----------



## Eeyore daily

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I'm rather confused by this...What do the Incredibles and Toy Story have to do with fall/Halloween/scary?



Utilizing the sequels and making them relevant? I don't know. Everything has to have Toy Story in it now it seems.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

PolyRob said:


> Absolutely nothing. Probably just added to draw people to the event because they were two of Disney's biggest animated movies this year.



personally I can't think of anything more "Halloween" than watching a parade in August in Florida that features the Incredibles


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

The Pho said:


> I assume you mean Savi’s.   But makes sense that Ogas with the Falcon is the most popular.   Everybody wants to do the ride, and the Cantina is the best part of the land.


Not surprised either that Oga’s is a huge draw btwn those options. While I really enjoyed Oga’s both times I was there, I think the best thing about SWGE really is just walking around the land itself, though. The details are incredible. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153651939416170496


As long as they don’t mess with the Haunted Mansion float or gravediggers, I’m good.


----------



## Phicinfan

TheMaxRebo said:


> no idea - things are a bit messed up now as far as timeline after End Game ... I mean, just look at what it means for Loki.  Guess we will find out - maybe he imbues his powers to a new hammer or something to pass to her to just passes them right to her or something


Maybe.  Remember it was Odin who gave Mjolnir the power of Thor.  As the All Father.  Not sure Thor IS the All Father right now, so may not be able to do this.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153651013578100736


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Phicinfan said:


> Maybe.  Remember it was Odin who gave Mjolnir the power of Thor.  As the All Father.  Not sure Thor IS the All Father right now, so may not be able to do this.



I don't think he gave Mjolnir the power of Thor - lifing it just a sign of someone being worthy.  Guess I am thinking of the scene in the movie when Odin tells Thor the power is in him, and the hammer just lets him channel it (now that he has proven himself worthy of the power and gotten in back in the first movie)

So to give the power to someone, initially (not after being stripped and then using the hammer as symbol of being re-worthy) I don't think Mjolnir is needed


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153651939416170496


I guess we may never see a normal nightly parade at WDW if they are enhancing the party parades.

Why add (back) a free nightly  parade when people will pay to go see a special parade at night from August through December.


----------



## hertamaniac

Saw the video of the new attraction at Tokyo, Soaring Fantastic Flight.  The queue looks really amazing, the pre-show is mind-blowing and the ride.....



Spoiler: Spoiler



removed the Effiel Tower and added Tokyo, Tokyo Tower and Tokyo DisneySea.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Bay Max said:


> I was trying to book Fastpasses this morning, but the site kept going down.  It seems like this is becoming more and more of a regular occurrence.



This is the first time ever that I had issues with booking FastPass+. It was incredibly frustrating. What’s normally a 15 minute exercise took a solid hour and 20.


----------



## rteetz

https://d23.com/d23-expo-marvel-new...4PeK2Xa6_c1totegON1gU0-lIMtu9oOqredmuuK3xjPRE


----------



## Firebird060

rteetz said:


> https://d23.com/d23-expo-marvel-new...4PeK2Xa6_c1totegON1gU0-lIMtu9oOqredmuuK3xjPRE


Comic Conn deff had the bulk of the Marvel news,  except for the Parks stuff, not much there other than a world premiere and possibly longer trailers


----------



## rteetz

Firebird060 said:


> Comic Conn deff had the bulk of the Marvel news,  except for the Parks stuff, not much there other than a world premiere and possibly longer trailers


Considering Disney has one movie panel slated for D23, Marvel had to use Comic Con for their big announcement area. I expect some smaller things for Marvel announced but certainly not much.


----------



## msteddom

https://abc7.com/3-charged-in-caught-on-camera-brawl-at-disneylands-toontown/5413618/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

for those not following the dedicated thread, WDW Galaxy's Edge AP previews are Aug 17-21st

We leave the 13th, so no go for me (makes it easier to handle knowing we have another trip booked for February to see all of GE)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153722326959185921


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> for those not following the dedicated thread, WDW Galaxy's Edge AP previews are Aug 17-21st
> 
> We leave the 13th, so no go for me (makes it easier to handle knowing we have another trip booked for February to see all of GE)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153722326959185921


Time to refresh my email account like a hawk!


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2019/07/entr...ears-completion-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## dlavender

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> for those not following the dedicated thread, WDW Galaxy's Edge AP previews are Aug 17-21st
> 
> We leave the 13th, so no go for me (makes it easier to handle knowing we have another trip booked for February to see all of GE)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153722326959185921



Forgive my ignorance, but it’s just Platinum and above, correct?


----------



## rteetz

dlavender said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but it’s just Platinum and above, correct?


Yes


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dlavender said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but it’s just Platinum and above, correct?



yes, and everyone coming needs it (not like a person with a platinum can bring someone without one as their guest) and also seems some confusion about what constitutes a "guest" - wording seems to imply that you can register yourself and one guest, and that is it, but what does that mean for like a family of 5 that all have platinum APs?


----------



## Tigger's ally

msteddom said:


> https://abc7.com/3-charged-in-caught-on-camera-brawl-at-disneylands-toontown/5413618/



No mention of the kids (DCFS?).  I fear for their safety if the adults act like this out in public, how will they be at home?   Thinking prison time would be best for the adults.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2019/07/magic-kingdom-park-foodie-news-july-2019/


----------



## wareagle57

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> This is the first time ever that I had issues with booking FastPass+. It was incredibly frustrating. What’s normally a 15 minute exercise took a solid hour and 20.



My 60 days opened today, but I could only see 30 out. Finally called this afternoon and they couldn't fix it. They booked them for me, but I still can't make changes, other than modifying at the same park. It's not really a huge issue since it was just a campsite booking to get into EEMHs, but I was excited to play around with availability, and see what the new DHS tiering did to availability.


----------



## OSUZorba

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> for those not following the dedicated thread, WDW Galaxy's Edge AP previews are Aug 17-21st
> 
> We leave the 13th, so no go for me (makes it easier to handle knowing we have another trip booked for February to see all of GE)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153722326959185921


Nice of them to jack up AP prices 20% for 4  days of previews.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

OSUZorba said:


> Nice of them to jack up AP prices 20% for 4  days of previews.


Supply and demand...  Economics at work, lol


----------



## OSUZorba

SouthFayetteFan said:


> Supply and demand...  Economics at work, lol


Yeah, DL is showing the other side of that curve right now.


----------



## dlavender

OSUZorba said:


> Nice of them to jack up AP prices 20% for 4  days of previews.



And even on APs that get 0 days of previews....


----------



## Spaceguy55

OSUZorba said:


> Nice of them to jack up AP prices 20% for 4  days of previews.


It's little things like this that are pushing them towards becoming a nickle and dime destination instead of the expensive vacation that we already know.


----------



## Fantasia79

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS/REPORT*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153378383021117440



And she’s from Chicago....thanks.


----------



## Fantasia79

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153651939416170496



Someone phoned this one in


----------



## DISnewjersey

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> for those not following the dedicated thread, WDW Galaxy's Edge AP previews are Aug 17-21st
> 
> We leave the 13th, so no go for me (makes it easier to handle knowing we have another trip booked for February to see all of GE)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153722326959185921



Any idea what's going to happen from the 22nd until official opening day on the 29th? DVC previews? Media days? We leave on the 25th and hoping for a soft opening - but not expecting one.


----------



## Bay Max

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> This is the first time ever that I had issues with booking FastPass+. It was incredibly frustrating. What’s normally a 15 minute exercise took a solid hour and 20.



Same here.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DISnewjersey said:


> Any idea what's going to happen from the 22nd until official opening day on the 29th? DVC previews? Media days? We leave on the 25th and hoping for a soft opening - but not expecting one.



I assume some of those days are for media (probably at least 27th and 29th)

Also D23 is 22nd -26th so perhaps just didn't want to conflict with that even though separate coasts


----------



## TheMaxRebo

NOT REALLY NEWS

Thought this was an interesting exchange ... So if not a snowflake what is it?  Compass?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153691715414315008


----------



## The Pho

DISnewjersey said:


> Any idea what's going to happen from the 22nd until official opening day on the 29th? DVC previews? Media days? We leave on the 25th and hoping for a soft opening - but not expecting one.


Don’t expect a soft opening at all.  Unfortunately, there are other previews until you leave.  Media and some other stuff.


----------



## J-BOY

TheMaxRebo said:


> I don't think he gave Mjolnir the power of Thor - lifing it just a sign of someone being worthy.  Guess I am thinking of the scene in the movie when Odin tells Thor the power is in him, and the hammer just lets him channel it (now that he has proven himself worthy of the power and gotten in back in the first movie)
> 
> So to give the power to someone, initially (not after being stripped and then using the hammer as symbol of being re-worthy) I don't think Mjolnir is needed


I don't know if this has been responded to yet, but Thor 1's pivotal scene was Odin enchanting Mjolnir by saying "_Whosoever holds this hammer, if he be worthy, shall possess the power of Thor." _This is what allowed Cap to use lightning in Endgame vs. Thanos and could be what gives Jane her powers in Thor 4. Of course, the MCU has really begun to stray away from the comics in terms of finer details so it's anyone's guess.


----------



## adam.adbe

hertamaniac said:


> Saw the video of the new attraction at Tokyo, Soaring Fantastic Flight.  The queue looks really amazing, the pre-show is mind-blowing and the ride.....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> removed the Effiel Tower and added Tokyo, Tokyo Tower and Tokyo DisneySea.




I missed it by a week.  Their ToT is stunning, so I was expecting pretty great things from this.


----------



## mikepizzo

TheMaxRebo said:


> NOT REALLY NEWS
> 
> Thought this was an interesting exchange ... So if not a snowflake what is it?  Compass?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153691715414315008



I never zoomed into the Frozen II poster, but there are different symbols in the 4 biggest crystals of the design.  Chances they correspond with some ancient Norse mythology symbols.  Or a compass like you said.


----------



## Mattimation

mikepizzo said:


> I never zoomed into the Frozen II poster, but there are different symbols in the 4 biggest crystals of the design.  Chances they correspond with some ancient Norse mythology symbols.  Or a compass like you said.



I've seen a lot of speculation that they correspond to the four elements, since we see a water horse, giant mountain-like trolls, some kind of dancing fire, and possibly some magic wind in the teaser & trailer


----------



## hertamaniac

adam.adbe said:


> I missed it by a week.  Their ToT is stunning, so I was expecting pretty great things from this.



I was absolutely amazed with the theming, major attention to detail and that pre-show is....wow!


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2019/07/play...a-garra-and-savi-from-star-wars-galaxys-edge/


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2019/07/play...a-garra-and-savi-from-star-wars-galaxys-edge/



This does seem pretty cool. 

But, perhaps I’m getting old, I just don’t like having my phone out in the parks.  My kids will love it though, so I just need to “get with the times”, lol.

I love the wand integration at Uni and was hoping WDW would find a way to have interactions without the use of a phone.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154019755138998274
edit - duplicate - didn't say there were new posts before I posted, sorry


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dlavender said:


> This does seem pretty cool.
> 
> But, perhaps I’m getting old, I just don’t like having my phone out in the parks.  My kids will love it though, so I just need to “get with the times”, lol.
> 
> I love the wand integration at Uni and was hoping WDW would find a way to have interactions without the use of a phone.



I definitely get that - I sometimes feel bad how often I am using my phone and so I try to not use it as much, and then they have things like this app that encourage me to use it more


I will say that at least with other things related to the Play App the games seemed to encourage working on things as a group, so even using your phone you are interacting with other people - not sure about the GE specific stuff though


----------



## hertamaniac

The new Spiderman ride concept art is out, but 



Spoiler: Ride Vehicles



apparently the ride vehicles may not swing.


----------



## rteetz

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/07/hot-water-outage-at-villas-at-disneys.html


----------



## rteetz

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/07/surrey-bike-rental-to-be-unavailable-at.html?m=1


----------



## Moliphino

dlavender said:


> This does seem pretty cool.
> 
> But, perhaps I’m getting old, I just don’t like having my phone out in the parks.  My kids will love it though, so I just need to “get with the times”, lol.
> 
> I love the wand integration at Uni and was hoping WDW would find a way to have interactions without the use of a phone.



I prefer using my phone over needing to buy something (like a wand), though.


----------



## Firebird060

Moliphino said:


> I prefer using my phone over needing to buy something (like a wand), though.



Well there is still some of the wand type interactions,  you just need to buy a expensive droid  and it will interact automatically.


----------



## J-BOY

hertamaniac said:


> The new Spiderman ride concept art is out, but
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ride Vehicles
> 
> 
> 
> apparently the ride vehicles may not swing.


It's no longer planned to be a rollercoaster or high-thrill attraction, so there won't be any swinging. It's going to be an shooter similar to Toy Story Mania, and looks like an Omnimover to me based on the concept art.


----------



## mollmoll4

Hollywood Studios CMs get to test Smuggler's run:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154028529140547585


----------



## dlavender

Moliphino said:


> I prefer using my phone over needing to buy something (like a wand), though.



That’s a fair point.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

J-BOY said:


> It's no longer planned to be a rollercoaster or high-thrill attraction, so there won't be any swinging. It's going to be an shooter similar to Toy Story Mania, and looks like an Omnimover to me based on the concept art.



based on the image it looks interesting with having the glass in front of the rider - wonder if that will be used for like pepper's ghost effect or like enhanced reality elements - like when you shoot your web it shows up on the glass and then interacts with phyical props or something


----------



## dina444444

*News*

https://deadline.com/2019/07/produc...ll-deal-disney-channels-worldwide-1202652104/


----------



## dina444444

some other news stories on deadline that I don't think were posted

https://deadline.com/2019/07/the-lion-king-box-office-records-monday-1202651407/
https://deadline.com/2019/07/emma-w...avatar-ridley-scott-james-cameron-1202650915/
https://deadline.com/2019/07/nat-geo-guests-of-ayatollah-ken-biller-1202651770/
https://deadline.com/2019/07/nat-geo-courteney-monroe-tca-disney-mary-shelley-1202651972/


----------



## dina444444

Full DuckTales panel from SDCC:


----------



## hertamaniac

J-BOY said:


> It's no longer planned to be a rollercoaster or high-thrill attraction, so there won't be any swinging. It's going to be an shooter similar to Toy Story Mania, and looks like an Omnimover to me based on the concept art.



What I noticed was the Stark Motors sign on the wall.  Perhaps they are separate ride vehicles that will pivot/turn to set scenes?  Regardless, the original concept art poster of the outside of the land actually has an image of this ride vehicle.  Clever.


----------



## rteetz

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...n-minnie/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q4wo0718190724190045C


----------



## dina444444

*News*

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/t...ning-home-improvement-profits-lawsuit-1226571


----------



## scrappinginontario

Is there a possibility that 'Home Improvement' will be aired on Disney+?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154058953829036032


I assume this is for the Regal Eagle: A salute to all American Cuisine ... but mostly BBQ


----------



## skier_pete

scrappinginontario said:


> Is there a possibility that 'Home Improvement' will be aired on Disney+?



It probably depends on how much they would have to pay to put it on.  Just because it was an ABC production doesn't mean Disney owns the full rights to it. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> I assume this is for the Regal Eagle: A salute to all American Cuisine ... but mostly BBQ



I see what you did there!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

scrappinginontario said:


> Is there a possibility that 'Home Improvement' will be aired on Disney+?


It runs on syndication on CMT right now. I don't know if Viacom has an exclusive deal with that or not.


----------



## firefly_ris

scrappinginontario said:


> Is there a possibility that 'Home Improvement' will be aired on Disney+?



The entire series is on Hulu right now. My kids and I watch it once a week or so.

I am curious if they will move the ABC properties to Disney+ or just keep them where they are, since there's that talk of a package deal for Dis+, Hulu and ESPN+.


----------



## skier_pete

firefly_ris said:


> The entire series is on Hulu right now. My kids and I watch it once a week or so.
> 
> I am curious if they will move the ABC properties to Disney+ or just keep them where they are, since there's that talk of a package deal for Dis+, Hulu and ESPN+.



Disney is going to want exclusive properties (at least exclusive to streaming). Since they also own Hulu, assuming they don't end up folding Hulu - which I believe because it allows them to have less family-friendly fare they will not do - I think they will keep a lot of old network shows on Hulu. They will want Hulu to be appealing as a separate entity with a separate target audience.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154074902477115399


----------



## firefly_ris

********** said:


> Disney is going to want exclusive properties (at least exclusive to streaming). Since they also own Hulu, assuming they don't end up folding Hulu - which I believe because it allows them to have less family-friendly fare they will not do - I think they will keep a lot of old network shows on Hulu. They will want Hulu to be appealing as a separate entity with a separate target audience.



I agree with you. I think that makes the most sense. And it's definitely a vehicle for non-family-friendly content with different, established branding. If they keep Home Improvement and Perfect Strangers on there I'll be happy.


----------



## afan

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> It runs on syndication on CMT right now. I don't know if Viacom has an exclusive deal with that or not.



It's on UP too but I don't know who owns it.  They also show gilmore girls and A LOT of whose line is ot anyway.


----------



## evlaina

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154074902477115399


Just saw this, too...sooooooo are we to assume HS will have availability to book online soon, too?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

evlaina said:


> Just saw this, too...sooooooo are we to assume HS will have availability to book online soon, too?



I gotta assume they will do something ... maybe see how this goes first?  Or maybe they doe the first months without it and see how it goes?

Will be very interesting ... also want to see if they will have like an outdoor bar for drinks to go or have some drinks and the beers at any of the quick service locations?


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154089592900837376


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Contest to visit Batuu!!!!

https://parks.disney.com/star-wars-galaxys-edge-adventure-awaits-sweepstakes


----------



## Firebird060

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Contest to visit Batuu!!!!
> 
> https://parks.disney.com/star-wars-galaxys-edge-adventure-awaits-sweepstakes


Its been active for a few days now


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

Very hopeful I get to see the Star Wars Land the weekend of August 12Th .


----------



## TheMaxRebo

looks like a bit of a construction issue at DHS:


----------



## BorderTenny

TheMaxRebo said:


> looks like a bit of a construction issue at DHS:
> 
> View attachment 419710


Reminds me of the climax of Temple of Doom. Except that water was shooting horizontally


----------



## The Pho

*News*

Looks like Disney is making another Hitchhikers Guide attempt this time on Hulu. Curious if they’re going miniseries or ongoing with this.  A multi season adaptation of all 6 books would be great. 

https://variety.com/2019/tv/news/hi...m9kVVNrc0xUVlFBT01tVTdMNDlrb2RudU1XeENqRFAwRA..


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Pho said:


> *News*
> 
> Looks like Disney is making another Hitchhikers Guide attempt this time on Hulu. Curious if they’re going miniseries or ongoing with this.  A multi season adaptation of all 6 books would be great.
> 
> https://variety.com/2019/tv/news/hi...m9kVVNrc0xUVlFBT01tVTdMNDlrb2RudU1XeENqRFAwRA..



Definitely agree more of a series would be better vs a movie (even if movie did have some charm to it)


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> Definitely agree more of a series would be better vs a movie (even if movie did have some charm to it)



I think every iteration of the franchise (radio show, novel, mini series, video game, and movie) have all been highly enjoyable.  So really I think whatever comes of this, I’ll be a fan, the source material is just gold.


----------



## writerguyfl

scrappinginontario said:


> Is there a possibility that 'Home Improvement' will be aired on Disney+?





********** said:


> It probably depends on how much they would have to pay to put it on.  Just because it was an ABC production doesn't mean Disney owns the full rights to it.



Home Improvement was produced (and therefore owned) exclusively by Wind Dancer Productions.  Disney-ABC was just the distributor.  While that doesn't preclude it from appearing on Disney+, it would only happen if Disney pays Wind Dancer.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

ABC started show Designated Survivor that was picked up by Netflix has been cancelled. 

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/l...bP9Ggw6cj9XtGfQ_uEAuQo7f7btwVIGZnEIp58Gy6H-Qk


----------



## NoTime42

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> ABC started show Designated Survivor that was picked up by Netflix has been cancelled.
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/l...bP9Ggw6cj9XtGfQ_uEAuQo7f7btwVIGZnEIp58Gy6H-Qk


Kinda too bad. I enjoyed it, especially the 1st season ... but it became one of those streaming shows that took full advantage of no FCC regulations and became “more edgy” with tons of language and more sex.  I don’t get why streaming services can’t offer at least a ln additional PG-13 cut with harsh language muted and the unnecessary sex scenes cut.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> ABC started show Designated Survivor that was picked up by Netflix has been cancelled.
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/l...bP9Ggw6cj9XtGfQ_uEAuQo7f7btwVIGZnEIp58Gy6H-Qk



I love how this is how I find out that the Netflix episodes had released.  They really are just terrible at promoting their own material.


----------



## Batstang2000

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> ABC started show Designated Survivor that was picked up by Netflix has been cancelled.
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/l...bP9Ggw6cj9XtGfQ_uEAuQo7f7btwVIGZnEIp58Gy6H-Qk



I loved the first two seasons and was excited when Netflix picked it up but I cringed with all the foul language and sex scenes in the Netflix season.


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

Batstang2000 said:


> I loved the first two seasons and was excited when Netflix picked it up but I cringed with all the foul language and sex scenes in the Netflix season.



Ditto.  It became a show we had to watch without kids around vs one we could watch while they were playing nearby.  I think it also became too political. If I wanted real politics, I’d be watching the news, not Netflix.  I hated hearing the f-bomb every other scene.  It’s a shame, too, it was a really good show.


----------



## skier_pete

The Pho said:


> *News*
> 
> Looks like Disney is making another Hitchhikers Guide attempt this time on Hulu. Curious if they’re going miniseries or ongoing with this.  A multi season adaptation of all 6 books would be great.
> 
> https://variety.com/2019/tv/news/hi...m9kVVNrc0xUVlFBT01tVTdMNDlrb2RudU1XeENqRFAwRA..



OK - I am one of the biggest Hitchhikers' fans in the world and I would have no problem with the idea of them taking another swing at it. The BBC version in the eighties was great with the timing but even at that time the effects were terrible. The movie was just awful, awful, awful. I saw it in the theaters and while there was a few scenes that worked, most of it totally didn't. (The only time Sam Rockwell was ever bad in a role.) Recently tried rewatching on Netflix and it was worse than I remember - just felt completely tone deaf except for Martin Freeman as Arthur Dent.  But yes, I would be all for a series and it might even get me to subscribe to Hulu if the reviews were good. (Though admittedly I didn't even watch Dirk Gently, but I wasn't a big Dirk Gently fan.)  Doing it as a series where each of the books gives you maybe 6 episodes seems like a perfect pace. However, the books had very diminishing returns after the first 3 - though the 4th is decent the fifth and sixth I would say are not good at all. Having Carlton Cuse involved does not give me a lot of hope for it.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Thanks to all who replied re:Home Improvement.  My local cable stations (in Canada, even CMT) do not carry it so I was hoping it might be on Disney+ as I’m preparing to subscribe to it.


----------



## The Pho

********** said:


> OK - I am one of the biggest Hitchhikers' fans in the world and I would have no problem with the idea of them taking another swing at it. The BBC version in the eighties was great with the timing but even at that time the effects were terrible. The movie was just awful, awful, awful. I saw it in the theaters and while there was a few scenes that worked, most of it totally didn't. (The only time Sam Rockwell was ever bad in a role.) Recently tried rewatching on Netflix and it was worse than I remember - just felt completely tone deaf except for Martin Freeman as Arthur Dent.  But yes, I would be all for a series and it might even get me to subscribe to Hulu if the reviews were good. (Though admittedly I didn't even watch Dirk Gently, but I wasn't a big Dirk Gently fan.)  Doing it as a series where each of the books gives you maybe 6 episodes seems like a perfect pace. However, the books had very diminishing returns after the first 3 - though the 4th is decent the fifth and sixth I would say are not good at all. Having Carlton Cuse involved does not give me a lot of hope for it.



Ideally I’d see a close adaptation of the first 3 and looser adaptations of the last 3.  They weren’t great but there was enough there to make something great.  The film was definitely my least favorite incarnation, but I still enjoyed it plenty, it just went through the material too quick.  But Martin Freeman and Alan Rickman were perfect.   

The two Dirk Gently shows were entertaining but not really Dirk Gently shows, other than being really weird.


----------



## Fantasia79

Agreed with Designated Survivor comments.  Show on TV was good, but writing was ROUGH.  Storylines were predictable and cliche.  On Netflix, story got WAY better, but they interjected too much needless swearing.  Also, every news of they day item was in the storyline, sometimes 2 or 3 per episode.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/07/new-years-eve-celebration-events-at-walt-disney-world/

I believe the Topolino's one and perhaps some others were already known, and some others appear to be similar to last year's offerings, but this is all in one place the various New Years Eve events


----------



## OKW Lover

writerguyfl said:


> While that doesn't preclude it from appearing on Disney+, it would only happen if Disney pays Wind Dancer.


Isn't that true of just about any independently produced show?  I'm sure its just a matter of negotiating compensation.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154384972469420034

Interesting concept - knowing how crowded it is at the holidays, you get guaranteed access to Flight of Passage and other attractions and exclusive viewing option for EPCOT Forever and some other perks,

Pricing obviously isn't cheap, but won't be for any stay over the holidays so doesn't seem crazy


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154385149385162752


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154385599534702592


----------



## The Pho

OKW Lover said:


> Isn't that true of just about any independently produced show?  I'm sure its just a matter of negotiating compensation.


Sometimes that compensation is incredibly complicated to negotiate essentially rendering a show impossible to acquire.

The Drew Carey Show will likely never stream due to its complicated rights issues. Specifically the rights to content within the show, and not so much the show itself.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154385149385162752



I assume it is just a typo - if not I am intrigued by the Mad ages party!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

obviously the dedicated thread over in the Star Wars: GE subforum is all over it but if you aren't following there but interested:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154397561211510784


----------



## rteetz

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...twist-for-mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...twist-for-mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party/



Feel odd that the part I might be most excited about is adding things to the Speedway ... Would be great if they had more scenery elements 365 days a year for it


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...twist-for-mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party/




Hmmm I am so on the fence about going this year. I saved some money on our room with the AP discount, so I wouldn't feel bad splurging. HOWEVER, I feel th party right before Thanksgiving will be JAMMED.


----------



## Spaceguy55

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...twist-for-mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party/


Also seems odd that they are already discounting tickets in July...soft bookings ?


----------



## mollmoll4

TheMaxRebo said:


> Feel odd that the part I might be most excited about is adding things to the Speedway ... Would be great if they had more scenery elements 365 days a year for it



This sounds SO GREAT, and so easy! I wish they would add Halloween decoration too. Sounds like it could be very easy to do but yield high guest satisfaction.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mollmoll4 said:


> This sounds SO GREAT, and so easy! I wish they would add Halloween decoration too. Sounds like it could be very easy to do but yield high guest satisfaction.



Ooh Halloween would be great!  And if it has the be IP related could be Nightmare Before Christmas or Vampirina or something


----------



## crvetter

Spaceguy55 said:


> Also seems odd that they are already discounting tickets in July...soft bookings ?


When I bought my tickets (when released) the whole save $10 with advanced booking statement existed. It was only for select days too. Also I believe that statement was on the page last year when I booked right at release date. It's really saying if you buy day of they will cost you $10 more.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154385149385162752



I am conflicted. 

On one hand, good job for adding new content to the parties.

On the other hand, they're just doing the absolute bare minimum and it seems cheap to me when the parties cost so much. Adding Christmas jokes, a few extra strands of Christmas lights, music to space mountain....meh.


----------



## SG131

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I am conflicted.
> 
> On one hand, good job for adding new content to the parties.
> 
> On the other hand, they're just doing the absolute bare minimum and it seems cheap to me when the parties cost so much. Adding Christmas jokes, a few extra strands of Christmas lights, music to space mountain....meh.


I feel like the speedway COULD be really cool if they do it well.  So it remains to be seen if they put enough effort into it to make it worthwhile.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SG131 said:


> I feel like the speedway COULD be really cool if they do it well.  So it remains to be seen if they put enough effort into it to make it worthwhile.



This, 100%

Plus the image in the story has a retro vibe to me, so if they did like a 50s Christmas theme with metal trees and stuff like that and 50s music it could be pretty cool


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...twist-for-mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party/


Is it sad that this might actually FINALLY get to ride the Speedway and experience Monsters Inc?  I have never done those attractions/shows...lol.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Is it sad that this might actually FINALLY get to ride the Speedway and experience Monsters Inc?  I have never done those attractions/shows...lol.



well, as an adult I don't think the speedway is anytihng you really need to do (now, at Disneyland I think Autopia is worth it) - but with kids the speedway is fun (would be more fun if they added elements to it and made it electric and more futuristic)

Monsters Inc Laugh Floor (the attraction we should not abbreviate) is actually pretty fun to at least do once


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

New HHN House announced (though not really a surprise)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154419930412015617


----------



## Gusey

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...twist-for-mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party/


Unlike the other attraction overlays, the speedway is the only one with physical decoration (Others can just switch on/off christmas/halloween mode). Does that mean that it might be possible to see the overlay, maybe a reduced version without the  christmas lights on, without going to the parties?


----------



## Sarah1024

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154384972469420034
> 
> Interesting concept - knowing how crowded it is at the holidays, you get guaranteed access to Flight of Passage and other attractions and exclusive viewing option for EPCOT Forever and some other perks,
> 
> Pricing obviously isn't cheap, but won't be for any stay over the holidays so doesn't seem crazy


I wish this we're offered a week or two earlier while we're there.  I would totally do it.


----------



## SG131

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Is it sad that this might actually FINALLY get to ride the Speedway and experience Monsters Inc?  I have never done those attractions/shows...lol.


I'm with you.  I've done Monsters Inc once in 2007 when I went with extended family and they wanted to try it.  I don't ever recall doing the speedway, but I'm sure I did it as a child.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154407306697871361


----------



## sachilles

Speedway is a weird one. My son insists on doing every visit. He's 10. He's been racing go karts for 4 years, and actually driving karts since 4, all which have a greater thrill level than the speedway....yet he still loves it. I feel it could be a lot better, if only on the decoration side of things, so this thing is cool. I do think the average adult visitor doesn't have much attraction to the speedway, but it definitely draws in the pre-driving age kids.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...the-2019-holiday-season-beginning-november-8/


----------



## rteetz

Previews are now full

https://blogmickey.com/2019/07/regi...-wars-galaxys-edge-annual-passholder-preview/


----------



## afan

The Pho said:


> Sometimes that compensation is incredibly complicated to negotiate essentially rendering a show impossible to acquire.
> 
> The Drew Carey Show will likely never stream due to its complicated rights issues. Specifically the rights to content within the show, and not so much the show itself.



Same issue with the wonder years.  There's too much music they'd have to get rights to.  WKRP got around it by replacing all the music with generic rock instrumentals so at least it's syndicated.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://variety.com/2019/tv/news/muppet-babies-season-3-disney-junior-1203279595/


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2019/07/prim...through-august-3rd-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## unbanshee

rteetz said:


> Previews are now full
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/07/regi...-wars-galaxys-edge-annual-passholder-preview/



Seemed like they were open long enough to make everyone happy? Of course, if you didn't get the email you'd have to have been following Blog Mickey for the link I guess


----------



## rteetz

unbanshee said:


> Seemed like they were open long enough to make everyone happy? Of course, if you didn't get the email you'd have to have been following Blog Mickey for the link I guess


Or the SWGE board where the link was posted earlier this morning.


----------



## Kbosch

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://variety.com/2019/tv/news/muppet-babies-season-3-disney-junior-1203279595/



I love this show... if only because it means my kids will somewhat appreciate my favorite HS attraction!


----------



## leholcomb

unbanshee said:


> Seemed like they were open long enough to make everyone happy? Of course, if you didn't get the email you'd have to have been following Blog Mickey for the link I guess


They were open long enough to make me sad. lol. I jumped on 1.5 hours after receiving the email and there were still spots available. I couldn't make the trip the days they were available.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...the-2019-holiday-season-beginning-november-8/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ay-dreams-come-true-with-disney-floral-gifts/


----------



## Ambehnke

leholcomb said:


> They were open long enough to make me sad. lol. I jumped on 1.5 hours after receiving the email and there were still spots available. I couldn't make the trip the days they were available.


I went to see the Lion King and by the time I got out it was full! Probably couldn’t have finagled the trip anyway....


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Christmas in July: Previewing This Year’s Disney Parks Holiday Merchandise


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Fox Animation Co-President Andrea Miloro Announces Exit


----------



## rteetz

*News*

ABC, Freeform Presentations Coming to D23 Expo 2019


----------



## rteetz

*News*

ESPN 8: The Ocho Returning for Third Straight Year in August


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Fantasy Alters Itinerary Due to Puerto Rican Protests


----------



## rteetz

*News*

EGF and Disney Partner on High School Esports Championship


----------



## rteetz

https://www.slashfilm.com/george-lucas-gave-advice-to-jon-favreau-during-the-mandalorian/


----------



## writerguyfl

OKW Lover said:


> Isn't that true of just about any independently produced show?  I'm sure its just a matter of negotiating compensation.





The Pho said:


> Sometimes that compensation is incredibly complicated to negotiate essentially rendering a show impossible to acquire.



Yes, that is true about independently produced shows.  I mostly made the comment because lots of people assume that if a show is on a certain network, they automatically own the rights to that show.

But as *The Pho* notes, negotiations can get complicated when multiple companies are involved.  It also can be difficult to know the chances of a show getting syndicated or added to a streaming service when multiple production companies own a piece of the show.  For example, a company might only own a small percentage of the show but still have a clause in the contract that requires their approval for things like that.


----------



## shoreward

2019's best amusement parks in the world, according to TripAdvisor's Travelers' Choice Awards
https://www.tripadvisor.com/TravelersChoice-Attractions-cAmusementParks#1


----------



## OSUZorba

Not sure how good of a deal it is since I don't follow UO tickets, but Parksavers.com is running a deal that if you buy a 2-day Universal ticket you get 3 days free. So a 5-day ticket for the price of a 2-day.


----------



## The Pho

shoreward said:


> 2019's best amusement parks in the world, according to TripAdvisor's Travelers' Choice Awards
> https://www.tripadvisor.com/TravelersChoice-Attractions-cAmusementParks#1



I have a hard time considering The Island of Pigeon Forge as a park of any sort, never mind a top 10 one...

This list is always strange though.


----------



## OSUZorba

The Pho said:


> I have a hard time considering The Island of Pigeon Forge as a park of any sort, never mind a top 10 one...
> 
> This list is always strange though.


I thought the same thing. Tripadvisor lists are always pretty worthless since they are based on the average reviewer's score.


----------



## ksromack

The Pho said:


> I have a hard time considering The Island of Pigeon Forge as a park of any sort, never mind a top 10 one...
> 
> This list is always strange though.


Well, we really enjoy Silver Dollar City (or as my dad used to call it, Mega Dollar City).  We go every year as a sister/mom trip.  I wonder how much further ahead DHS will move up for 2020's listing?


----------



## BigRed98

OSUZorba said:


> Not sure how good of a deal it is since I don't follow UO tickets, but Parksavers.com is running a deal that if you buy a 2-day Universal ticket you get 3 days free. So a 5-day ticket for the price of a 2-day.



That’s the same deal that Universal has on there official website.


----------



## wareagle57

The Pho said:


> I have a hard time considering The Island of Pigeon Forge as a park of any sort, never mind a top 10 one...
> 
> This list is always strange though.



I wouldn't even consider The Island a top attraction in Eastern Tennessee... It's ok for what it is, but I was shocked to see it on there. Disneyland just barely edged out Dollywood, and then Fun Spot made the list too lol.


----------



## Gusey

wareagle57 said:


> I wouldn't even consider The Island a top attraction in Eastern Tennessee... It's ok for what it is, but I was shocked to see it on there. Disneyland just barely edged out Dollywood, and then Fun Spot made the list too lol.


Plus EPCOT isn't on the list but Walt Disney Studios in DLP is? Seems odd


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Disney Plus News tweeted out these images and I hadn't seen all of this together in one spot so thought it was a good summary of what original content is coming when to Disney+ ... Didn't realize all the small series coming in 2020 (like behind the scenes of Frozen II and of Animal Kingdom)

Coming at Launch:


Coming in 2020:


Coming in 2021:


----------



## JaxDad

TheMaxRebo said:


> Disney Plus News tweeted out these images and I hadn't seen all of this together in one spot so thought it was a good summary of what is coming when to Disney+ ... Didn't realize all the small series coming in 2020 (like behind the scenes of Frozen II and of Animal Kingdom)


I'm a little nervous, because I don't see The Simpsons anywhere on those images...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JaxDad said:


> I'm a little nervous, because I don't see The Simpsons anywhere on those images...



I should have been more clear, and have since updated my post - that is just the original content coming

This story covers everything coming at Launch, and specifically mentions The Simpsons 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154567018248626176


----------



## JaxDad

TheMaxRebo said:


> I should have been more clear, and have since updated my post - that is just the original content coming
> 
> This story covers everything coming at Launch, and specifically mentions The Simpsons
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154567018248626176


Muchas!


----------



## OSUZorba

TheMaxRebo said:


> I should have been more clear, and have since updated my post - that is just the original content coming
> 
> This story covers everything coming at Launch, and specifically mentions The Simpsons
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154567018248626176


I was thinking that was a pretty short list.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

TheMaxRebo said:


> Disney Plus News tweeted out these images and I hadn't seen all of this together in one spot so thought it was a good summary of what original content is coming when to Disney+ ... Didn't realize all the small series coming in 2020 (like behind the scenes of Frozen II and of Animal Kingdom)
> 
> Coming at Launch:
> View attachment 420148
> 
> Coming in 2020:
> View attachment 420149
> 
> Coming in 2021:
> View attachment 420151


Well looks like I know what I'll be watching for the next three years. I'm kind of geeking out over all the behind the scenes type content. I mean you can only watch the same Travel Channel episode on Blizzard Beach so many times


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dolewhipdreams said:


> Well looks like I know what I'll be watching for the next three years. I'm kind of geeking out over all the behind the scenes type content. I mean you can only watch the same Travel Channel episode on Blizzard Beach so many times



yeah, I am super excited for the Imagineering shows and the Ink and Paint show and all those .... I mean, all the Star Wars and Marvel is great too, but it is that "Disney superfan/geek" stuff that puts it way over the top and makes it an easy buy for me (even if in the end that means I drop Netflix)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Latest designer collection Mickey Ears available at shop Disney for $78 - Steamboat Willie Ears by Noah

https://www.shopdisney.com/mickey-m...AffLSGen&CID=2617611&att=LSGenAffl&EFC=224510


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> Disney Plus News tweeted out these images and I hadn't seen all of this together in one spot so thought it was a good summary of what original content is coming when to Disney+ ... Didn't realize all the small series coming in 2020 (like behind the scenes of Frozen II and of Animal Kingdom)
> 
> Coming at Launch:
> View attachment 420148
> 
> Coming in 2020:
> View attachment 420149
> 
> Coming in 2021:
> View attachment 420151


The new content is nice to know about, but I think a lot of us would sign up simply due to access to the OLD content and I think there is still questions around what (or how much) old content there will be.  "Old is new .. if you've never seen it before (or haven't seen it in a while)"


----------



## cranbiz

The Pho said:


> I have a hard time considering The Island of Pigeon Forge as a park of any sort, never mind a top 10 one...
> 
> This list is always strange though.


The Island of Pigeon Forge? Really Trip Adviser?  Have you ever been there? A couple of rides and what basically is an outdoor shopping mall? IMHO the only thing there worth anything is the Ole Smokey Mountain Distillery and that is almost impossible to get in to.

Why don't you have Mall of America on your list too?


----------



## scrappinginontario

dolewhipdreams said:


> Well looks like I know what I'll be watching for the next three years. I'm kind of geeking out over all the behind the scenes type content. I mean you can only watch the same Travel Channel episode on Blizzard Beach so many times


I would love to see stuff like this.  Unfortunately I've never been able to find it on our Canadian stations and we don't seem to carry the Travel Channel.

My DD flips when we cross the border as we get so many more options on our Netflix account.  She downloads a bunch of stuff when we're at Disney and can still watch it when we return to Canada!


----------



## Firebird060

Is anyone besides me, hoping that Virgin actually goes through with their plans to run the rail line from the Airport to Disney, and maybe we can get away from the Magical Express and instead have a Disney Express train.  I really like the 15 minute ride from Degal in paris to DLP  via train compared to there 1hr bus ride.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Firebird060 said:


> Is anyone besides me, hoping that Virgin actually goes through with their plans to run the rail line from the Airport to Disney, and maybe we can get away from the Magical Express and instead have a Disney Express train.  I really like the 15 minute ride from Degal in paris to DLP  via train compared to there 1hr bus ride.


Part of me thinks this is great but another part of me isn't sure it would really save much time.  Going from A to B is great (e.g. Degal to Paris) but the challenge is the DME goes from A to 20 different Disney Resorts.  If there was an express train, wouldn't it still mean a transfer to another kind of transportation to get people from the train station to their resort?  How often does the train run?

While it sounds like a train has potential to be faster getting to Disney, I'm not sure it would save much/any time in getting me to my actual resort.  The less changes I need to make with our carry-on luggage etc, the better for our family, especially after a long day of travel already behind us.

Just my .02


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Special AP offerings at Epcot for the rest of the Summer

https://blogmickey.com/2019/07/v-i-...-for-annual-passholders-at-epcot-this-summer/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Special AP offerings at Epcot for the rest of the Summer
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/07/v-i-...-for-annual-passholders-at-epcot-this-summer/



just going through this now to see what I can take advantage of ... definitely will ask for the super serial secret treat at Sunshine Seasons and will try for those special props at the Italy bridge!


----------



## Firebird060

scrappinginontario said:


> Part of me thinks this is great but another part of me isn't sure it would really save much time.  Going from A to B is great (e.g. Degal to Paris) but the challenge is the DME goes from A to 20 different Disney Resorts.  If there was an express train, wouldn't it still mean a transfer to another kind of transportation to get people from the train station to their resort?  How often does the train run?
> 
> While it sounds like a train has potential to be faster getting to Disney, I'm not sure it would save much/any time in getting me to my actual resort.  The less changes I need to make with our carry-on luggage etc, the better for our family, especially after a long day of travel already behind us.
> 
> Just my .02




I guess it all depends on where they put the Terminal on Disney property and the frequency of trains, my thoughts on this is that if Disney ever makes Makes the magical express a not free service, then for my dollars I would prefer a train transfer,  right now Magical express is free, so I take it, but If i had to pay for transport from MCO to my resort then, I would rather hop a train if that option was available.   It would be a long time coming anyway, as there has been talks of a train from MCO to WDW for years and nothing has come from it.


----------



## LoganBrown1990

scrappinginontario said:


> I would love to see stuff like this.  Unfortunately I've never been able to find it on our Canadian stations and we don't seem to carry the Travel Channel.
> 
> My DD flips when we cross the border as we get so many more options on our Netflix account.  She downloads a bunch of stuff when we're at Disney and can still watch it when we return to Canada!



Have you tried at your library? When I need a WDW fix, I often order DVDs through inter-library loan and there are a few that have TC-esque documentaries.


----------



## Firebird060

LoganBrown1990 said:


> Have you tried at your library? When I need a WDW fix, I often order DVDs through inter-library loan and there are a few that have TC-esque documentaries.


Also a good portion can be found on youtube


----------



## scrappinginontario

LoganBrown1990 said:


> Have you tried at your library? When I need a WDW fix, I often order DVDs through inter-library loan and there are a few that have TC-esque documentaries.





Firebird060 said:


> Also a good portion can be found on youtube


Thanks!  Will look into these options.  Appreciate your suggestions!


----------



## rteetz




----------



## DarthGallifrey

The Pho said:


> I think every iteration of the franchise (radio show, novel, mini series, video game, and movie) have all been highly enjoyable.  So really I think whatever comes of this, I’ll be a fan, the source material is just gold.



Adams is one of my favorite authors and I agree.  Between the mini series and the film I think they hit the right tone and individually touched upon different things that were important to the source material.


----------



## atricks

Universal is holding a large press conference on August 1st at the Orange County Convention center, most likely for the first major public announcement for the new theme park and resort complex they are building (Rumored to be named Fantastic Worlds) basically across the street from the Convention center.


----------



## jknezek

atricks said:


> Universal is holding a large press conference on August 1st at the Orange County Convention center, most likely for the first major public announcement for the new theme park and resort complex they are building (Rumored to be named Fantastic Worlds) basically across the street from the Convention center.


We were just at the Convention Center last weekend for a martial arts tournament. That area is really, really congested at all hours of the day, weekday or weekend. I will be fascinated to see how Universal decides to handle transportation. If it is surface road buses, transfers between the parks will truly suck. You could easily blow  an hour or two of your ticketed day just trying to move between them. I get that we complain about Disney buses, but it's rare that you are on the bus more than a half an hour to anywhere. You may wait a while to get a bus, but the ride itself is generally not bad (barring an accident of course). How Universal handles it is my biggest question. That and where they get all the employees they are going to need...


----------



## atricks

jknezek said:


> We were just at the Convention Center last weekend for a martial arts tournament. That area is really, really congested at all hours of the day, weekday or weekend. I will be fascinated to see how Universal decides to handle transportation. If it is surface road buses, transfers between the parks will truly suck. You could easily blow  an hour or two of your ticketed day just trying to move between them. I get that we complain about Disney buses, but it's rare that you are on the bus more than a half an hour to anywhere. You may wait a while to get a bus, but the ride itself is generally not bad (barring an accident of course). How Universal handles it is my biggest question. That and where they get all the employees they are going to need...



This is part of it: https://www.bizjournals.com/orlando/video/xpZDV3ZzE6M0-YTO73ryX8rsKrlWrI6s


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Niiiice...


----------



## jknezek

atricks said:


> This is part of it: https://www.bizjournals.com/orlando/video/xpZDV3ZzE6M0-YTO73ryX8rsKrlWrI6s


Interesting. Express bus lanes. Well... depending on how much of the route they cover, and who is granted right of way to use it, that will help. Thanks


----------



## Farro

atricks said:


> Universal is holding a large press conference on August 1st at the Orange County Convention center, most likely for the first major public announcement for the new theme park and resort complex they are building (Rumored to be named Fantastic Worlds) basically across the street from the Convention center.



What would "Fantastic Worlds" be? Is there a theme they are going for? Outer Space, Fantasy?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> What would "Fantastic Worlds" be? Is there a theme they are going for? Outer Space, Fantasy?



not sure if it will be as explicit as Universal Studios is Movies and Islands of Adventure is Literature ... but I think it is largely immersive and fantastical worlds ... so Harry Potter, Nintendo (Mario, Zelda, etc.)


----------



## bryana

Farro said:


> What would "Fantastic Worlds" be? Is there a theme they are going for? Outer Space, Fantasy?



The link that Rteetz shared said the rumored worlds are Nintendo, Jurassic Park, Dreamworks, Fantastic Beasts, and Universal Monsters.


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> not sure if it will be as explicit as Universal Studios is Movies and Islands of Adventure is Literature ... but I think it is largely immersive and fantastical worlds ... so Harry Potter, Nintendo (Mario, Zelda, etc.)





bryana said:


> The link that Rteetz shared said the rumored worlds are Nintendo, Jurassic Park, Dreamworks, Fantastic Beasts, and Universal Monsters.



I get it.

So I would love a land based on classic monsters - Wolfman, Frankenstein, Dr. Jekyll/Mr. Hyde, The Mummy.

That would be AWESOME.


----------



## skier_pete

bryana said:


> The link that Rteetz shared said the rumored worlds are Nintendo, Jurassic Park, Dreamworks, Fantastic Beasts, and Universal Monsters.



Yeah - Fantastic Beasts (Potter) and Nintendo are all but confirmed. Unviersal Monsters is pretty strongly rumored. I think Jurrasic WORLD (not Park) is a possibility but not certain, and Dreamworks (Panda/HTTYD/Madagascar) i think could be a stretch since all those IPs are well past their shelf date.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

jknezek said:


> Interesting. Express bus lanes. Well... depending on how much of the route they cover, and who is granted right of way to use it, that will help. Thanks


I like the dedicated bus lanes in the video the PP shared. Here in my area a couple of years ago they took the shoulder in various parts of one of our major highways (I-35) and made it a Bus Lane for the public transit buses. The buses can only go on the shoulder though I believe when traffic is flowing at less than 35mph if I remember correctly (could be wrong) but it was made that way to help them at least somewhat keep their schedule during high traffic times.


----------



## jknezek

Universal Monsters will be interesting. The Mummy obviously bombed and Bride of Frankenstein was flat out cancelled. The Invisible Man just started filming. Van Helsing (not related to the tv show) had a presence at Comicon. But this hasn't been a  roaring success introduction. I'm curious to see how much space they pin on this Dark Universe or whatever they are now calling it actually becoming a success. Or if they hedge their bets and go with the 30s/40s vintage stuff, which I just don't see playing well these days.


----------



## rteetz

Universal sources are dropping hints like this is “fantastic” news. Sounds like it’s indeed the third theme park.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Farro said:


> I get it.
> 
> So I would love a land based on classic monsters - Wolfman, Frankenstein, Dr. Jekyll/Mr. Hyde, The Mummy.



You forgot Herman?


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> Universal sources are dropping hints like this is “fantastic” news. Sounds like it’s indeed the third theme park.


I don’t even visit universal but I’m excited about this. 3 parks and volcano bay is really a full weeks worth of things to do that can go head to head with Disney in terms of offerings. Hopefully the arms race for theme park supremacy will continue for both parties


----------



## skier_pete

umichigan10 said:


> I don’t even visit universal but I’m excited about this. 3 parks and volcano bay is really a full weeks worth of things to do that can go head to head with Disney in terms of offerings. Hopefully the arms race for theme park supremacy will continue for both parties



I'm sure this will be the case for some - I run out of interest in the existing parks after about 3 days. The new park would have to be pretty "fantastic" to bring me in for a full week - but obviously this is the target.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

umichigan10 said:


> I don’t even visit universal but I’m excited about this. 3 parks and volcano bay is really a full weeks worth of things to do that can go head to head with Disney in terms of offerings. Hopefully the arms race for theme park supremacy will continue for both parties


I'm totally excited too...except the problem is for peeps who visit both parks like we do..so much to do not enough time (and money to an extent) lol.


----------



## OSUZorba

cranbiz said:


> The Island of Pigeon Forge? Really Trip Adviser?  Have you ever been there? A couple of rides and what basically is an outdoor shopping mall? IMHO the only thing there worth anything is the Ole Smokey Mountain Distillery and that is almost impossible to get in to.
> 
> Why don't you have Mall of America on your list too?


TA lists are just based on some algorithm based on number and average level of review, not any real thoughtful review.


----------



## scrappinginontario

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Niiiice...


This looks like it has the potential to be neat but I'm not really sure what it is or how you use it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Thoughts from Bioreconstruct with geographic overview of how the Universal announcement could go:


----------



## OSUZorba

scrappinginontario said:


> I would love to see stuff like this.  Unfortunately I've never been able to find it on our Canadian stations and we don't seem to carry the Travel Channel.
> 
> My DD flips when we cross the border as we get so many more options on our Netflix account.  She downloads a bunch of stuff when we're at Disney and can still watch it when we return to Canada!


Get VPN and connect to a US server, I'd recommend Private Internet Access (PIA). You can also use a US proxy server.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

scrappinginontario said:


> This looks like it has the potential to be neat but I'm not really sure what it is or how you use it.


For data geeks like me this is awesome. Puts some of touring plan’s capabilities right in your hands on demand and up to date (eg graphs of attraction wait times and how they’re distributed throughout the day).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...gelqKHG2VXUnqZmyebqchsVw0K4XfzgLRPREA8iIp-q8w


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

umichigan10 said:


> I don’t even visit universal but I’m excited about this. 3 parks and volcano bay is really a full weeks worth of things to do that can go head to head with Disney in terms of offerings. Hopefully the arms race for theme park supremacy will continue for both parties


I think we’re in the same boat. I can’t even drag my kids to universal if it means missing one WDW day (they have no interest), so I only care as it pertains to healthy competition being best for the consumer.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2019/07/celebrating-animal-care-at-walt-disney-world-resort/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...sneyland-paris-the-lion-king-jungle-festival/


----------



## PolyRob

Not sure if this is news, but it was kinda shocking to me! There are other links out there, but this censors out the expletives

https://www.foxnews.com/travel/disney-world-rant-mom-childless-millennials


----------



## publix subs

PolyRob said:


> Not sure if this is news, but it was kinda shocking to me! There are other links out there, but this censors out the expletives
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/travel/disney-world-rant-mom-childless-millennials


The actual post is quite satirical. Fox News gonna Fox News.


----------



## Farro

PolyRob said:


> Not sure if this is news, but it was kinda shocking to me! There are other links out there, but this censors out the expletives
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/travel/disney-world-rant-mom-childless-millennials



Wait, is it satire?


----------



## OSUZorba

Farro said:


> Wait, is it satire?



Your post changed when I quoted it... Regardless, I'm a big kid and thought the bad looks would go away once I had a daughter, but adults still side-eye me when I'm actively playing with my DD as opposed to watch from a distance. I like going down slides too, and I don't mind if the next oldest person in line is 8.



PolyRob said:


> Not sure if this is news, but it was kinda shocking to me! There are other links out there, but this censors out the expletives
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/travel/disney-world-rant-mom-childless-millennials



I saw a screen shot of the original post yesterday and it said it was posted September 22nd, no idea why it's making the rounds this week. I smelled satire as well.


----------



## crvetter

OSUZorba said:


> Your post changed when I quoted it... Regardless, I'm a big kid and thought the bad looks would go away once I had a daughter, but adults still side-eye me when I'm actively playing with my DD as opposed to watch from a distance. I like going down slides too, and I don't mind if the next oldest person in line is 8.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a screen shot of the original post yesterday and it said it was posted September 22nd, no idea why it's making the rounds this week. I smelled satire as well.


Twitter, haha. It was posted to FP on what looks to be a small page (perhaps personal), which makes me think it was intended to be satire. Chip and Co have the full post (I'll refrain from posting because the language). However, while it might not be serious I personally think the poster intended it to be taken seriously, though perhaps from a trolling perspective (which is miles different than satire). The sexism of the post really lead me to say it isn't satire and if the poster intended (or claims) it as satire they fell flat and simply are disrespectful.

Edit to add that WDWMagic forums picked this up in February. So it very much was found. I don't think it's viral nature is satire. The root post is real and does exist, the question is did the poster mean to be satirical I think no and at best they were trolling.

https://forums.wdwmagic.com/threads/i-found-katiebug-2-0.953281/


----------



## PolyRob

publix subs said:


> The actual post is quite satirical. Fox News gonna Fox News.





Farro said:


> Wait, is it satire?





OSUZorba said:


> Your post changed when I quoted it... Regardless, I'm a big kid and thought the bad looks would go away once I had a daughter, but adults still side-eye me when I'm actively playing with my DD as opposed to watch from a distance. I like going down slides too, and I don't mind if the next oldest person in line is 8.
> 
> I saw a screen shot of the original post yesterday and it said it was posted September 22nd, no idea why it's making the rounds this week. I smelled satire as well.


I really hope it is satirical! Chip and Co and Inside the Magic had also shared it recently, but I didn't want to link to them because of all the expletives. I hope I didn't fall for actual "fake news"


----------



## Firebird060

Honestly regardless if its Satire or not. I now want a Mickey Pretzel


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154837688656134144


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...-china-pavilion-closing-for-refurbishment.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/07/new-...ailable-at-the-twilight-zone-tower-of-terror/


----------



## umichigan10

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I think we’re in the same boat. I can’t even drag my kids to universal if it means missing one WDW day (they have no interest), so I only care as it pertains to healthy competition being best for the consumer.


I’ve I lived local I’d absolutely go to universal as much as Disney for Potter and their thrill rides. But my families DVC, and that’s extra tickets and transport to get there so it’s a no go as our vacations currently stand


----------



## umichigan10

********** said:


> I'm sure this will be the case for some - I run out of interest in the existing parks after about 3 days. The new park would have to be pretty "fantastic" to bring me in for a full week - but obviously this is the target.


I haven’t been to uni in 7 years (which was pre diagon alley). I thought IoA was a ton of fun, but the main park was a sore sight in a lot of ways. Mummy was about the only thing I loved in that park.

That being said, things have changed since then and hopefully they continue to add new things to their existing parks even after their new resort area opens


----------



## rteetz

In regards to Universal news


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154844081060757504


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> In regards to Universal news
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154844081060757504



I’m so excited for this Park, specifically Nintendo!!! I do find it very interesting that there announcing it so close to D23 but this August is gonna be fun with all the Disney and Universal News!!!

Also the poster “ParkRumors” on Inside Universal pretty much confirmed that Fantastic Beasts will be in Fantastic Worlds. Here’s the link: http://forums.insideuniversal.net/t...pansion-news-part-2.13676/page-50#post-782640


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154865801922371585


----------



## Helvetica

BigRed98 said:


> I’m so excited for this Park, specifically Nintendo!!! I do find it very interesting that there announcing it so close to D23 but this August is gonna be fun with all the Disney and Universal News!!!
> 
> Also the poster “ParkRumors” on Inside Universal pretty much confirmed that Fantastic Beasts will be in Fantastic Worlds. Here’s the link: http://forums.insideuniversal.net/t...pansion-news-part-2.13676/page-50#post-782640



I've never been to a Universal Park, and I don't really feel the need to, but I'm excited about the news as well. I'll probably go to the new one eventually just to see the Nintendo stuff. I love Nintendo.

I hope that this will help lower the crowds at Disney World since there will be more competition, but realistically I think it will just mean more tourists in Orlando. The new park should also be good for the workers since Disney and Universal will have to become more competitive for their labor. They may even have to do more recruitment outside of Orlando. Maybe the increased competition will get Disney to reconsider the mythical 5th Gate (or not).

Who knows what will happen, but I think it's all positive for everyone.


----------



## NoTime42

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154865801922371585


Basically the 4th $1B movie Disney made in 2019 (But Sony keeps the Spider-Man money)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney, Malaysian Theme Park Settle “Fox World” Lawsuit


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Powerful “Avengers: Endgame” Deleted Scene Revealed Ahead of Film’s Upcoming Home Release


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Special AP offerings at Epcot for the rest of the Summer
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/07/v-i-...-for-annual-passholders-at-epcot-this-summer/


Now if I can _just remember_ to utilize these benefits!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Helvetica said:


> I've never been to a Universal Park, and I don't really feel the need to, but I'm excited about the news as well. I'll probably go to the new one eventually just to see the Nintendo stuff. I love Nintendo.
> 
> I hope that this will help lower the crowds at Disney World since there will be more competition, but realistically I think it will just mean more tourists in Orlando. The new park should also be good for the workers since Disney and Universal will have to become more competitive for their labor. They may even have to do more recruitment outside of Orlando. Maybe the increased competition will get Disney to reconsider the mythical 5th Gate (or not).
> 
> Who knows what will happen, but I think it's all positive for everyone.



One of the issues will be everyone finding enough labor - both for CM/TM roles but also all the construction 

Hopefully means some higher pay to attract people to move from out of state and still be able to afford to live there (though would then drive up cost of living in the area a bit)


----------



## fatmanatee

rteetz said:


> In regards to Universal news


Yeah I’ve had this feeling that there might be surprises here, maybe an IP beyond the rumored ones. They’ll want to take some momentum away from Disney and it’ll take a lot to do it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*PHOTOS*

Looks bigger than I was expecting


----------



## hertamaniac

umichigan10 said:


> I’ve I lived local I’d absolutely go to universal as much as Disney for Potter and their thrill rides.



What we found effective is to ping-pong, AP's between Uni and WDW; this way we see more new offerings at each park.  Uni is not going away and competition is thriving.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*


----------



## NoTime42

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Powerful “Avengers: Endgame” Deleted Scene Revealed Ahead of Film’s Upcoming Home Release


That would have been a more meaningful cut scene to include in the theatrical re-release...or at a minimum Hawkeye and Dr Strange should have been in the final cut.


----------



## rteetz

NoTime42 said:


> That would have been a more meaningful cut scene to include in the theatrical re-release...or at a minimum Hawkeye and Dr Strange should have been in the final cut.


I am glad they cut this scene after viewing it on Twitter. I think the funeral scene worked way better and even having both scenes would've been too much. It does help tell where Gamora goes but I think the funeral scene was a perfect way to end that.


----------



## rteetz

Looks like the Art of Animation rooms are going through a slight refurb with just some new flooring removing the carpet.


----------



## publix subs

rteetz said:


> In regards to Universal news


raise them like new park and a harry potter hotel or


----------



## rteetz

publix subs said:


> raise them like new park and a harry potter hotel or


Certainly a new park but likely what will be inside that park.


----------



## publix subs

one day..........one day.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154837688656134144




I'm proud of myself. When I heard there was one live shot I guess this one. Something about the shimmer around the sun.


----------



## mikeamizzle

Ryan; do you think Disney has anything up their sleeves at d23 that we arent aware of?                                                                                                                                                                                           This appears to be a brilliant play by universal; way bigger news than a park upgrade which is supposedly the highlight of bobs keynote on Saturday


----------



## BigRed98

mikeamizzle said:


> Ryan; do you think Disney has anything up their sleeves at d23 that we arent aware of?                                                                                                                                                                                           This appears to be a brilliant play by universal; way bigger news than a park upgrade which is supposedly the highlight of bobs keynote on Saturday



If anyone expects Disney to react to the New Universal Park with more news at D23 there crazy. Disney knows like all of us that Universal was building a new park it was just a matter of when it will be announced. The Epcot overhaul announcements is huge news, it’s basically like getting a new park. Plus they will also announce a lot of info on Marvel Land at Disneyland. We still don’t know all the details yet but I’m sure there will be some surprise announcements but nothing on the level of a brand new theme park.


----------



## rteetz

mikeamizzle said:


> Ryan; do you think Disney has anything up their sleeves at d23 that we arent aware of?                                                                                                                                                                                           This appears to be a brilliant play by universal; way bigger news than a park upgrade which is supposedly the highlight of bobs keynote on Saturday



I think Disney still feels SWGE and what is already in the works is enough for now. This new Universal park won't be open next year or anything its still got some time to go. I haven't followed timelines much but I can't see it being ready before 2022. A new park is a massive undertaking these days. Disney believes they still have a good control of the market where they can keep going like they are currently planning too. 



BigRed98 said:


> If anyone expects Disney to react to the New Universal Park with more news at D23 there crazy. Disney knows like all of us that Universal was building a new park it was just a matter of when it will be announced. The Epcot overhaul announcements is huge news, it’s basically like getting a new park. Plus they will also announce a lot of info on Marvel Land at Disneyland. We still don’t know all the details yet but I’m sure there will be some surprise announcements but nothing on the level of a brand new theme park.


Yep, I would expect maybe some hints at the 50th for WDW as well. Probably nothing major just yet. I wouldn't be surprised if we see details about the new Disneyland parade supposedly in the works. Cruise line could see some time with the three new ships coming. Possibly some names or time frames for debuts? We will get more specific the closer we get. I have to do my pre-D23 rumor round up in mid-August as well where I will go in depth on what we could see.


----------



## Farro

BigRed98 said:


> If anyone expects Disney to react to the New Universal Park with more news at D23 there crazy. Disney knows like all of us that Universal was building a new park it was just a matter of when it will be announced. The Epcot overhaul announcements is huge news, it’s basically like getting a new park. Plus they will also announce a lot of info on Marvel Land at Disneyland. We still don’t know all the details yet but I’m sure there will be some surprise announcements but nothing on the level of a brand new theme park.



I was just thinking. The new Universal park theories sound really fun, but I am most, most, most excited about the re-imagination of Epcot. It's been ignored for so long, it's going to be wonderful!


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> I haven't followed timelines much but I can't see it being ready before 2022.



Most signs point to a 2023 opening at the earliest.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> Most signs point to a 2023 opening at the earliest.


Yeah that would make the most sense.


----------



## writerguyfl

Firebird060 said:


> I guess it all depends on where they put the Terminal on Disney property and the frequency of trains, my thoughts on this is that if Disney ever makes Makes the magical express a not free service, then for my dollars I would prefer a train transfer,  right now Magical express is free, so I take it, but If i had to pay for transport from MCO to my resort then, I would rather hop a train if that option was available.   It would be a long time coming anyway, as there has been talks of a train from MCO to WDW for years and nothing has come from it.



Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but the train station at Walt Disney World is anticipated to be at the intersection of World Drive and Interstate 4.  Here's a graphic I created showing that location in relation to several well-known landmarks at WDW:


Link to Bing Maps: https://binged.it/2OSIih9

More information can be found on the following thread:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/train-could-pass-though-disney-world.3722014/
It's important to realize that the WDW station is part of the proposed Brightline/Virgin Trains extension from Orlando to Tampa.  I'm speculating, but I'd bet that Disney sees their station primarily as a way to entice more of the 3 million residents of the Tampa Bay area to come to WDW.

I doubt they ever viewed this project as replacement for transportation from the Orlando International Airport.  As *scrappinginontario* correctly notes, using a train instead of a bus only adds a step because you still need to provide a way to get guests from the train station to their Disney Resort.


----------



## hertamaniac

writerguyfl said:


> As *scrappinginontario* correctly notes, using a train instead of a bus only adds a step because you still need to provide a way to get guests from the train station to their Disney Resort.



Actually, if rail service is provided to WDW's general area, I would expect Florida-based AP price increases to jump astronomically (in terms of percentage wise).  We live north of WDW and just outside the projected mass transit map, but fear our days our limited.  So my question would be, does Disney really want (not that they have an option, necessarily) mass transit to a locally-based WDW trip?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Sad news tonight

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10157236661081897&id=61114821896


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154865801922371585



And only 10 Disney movies (non Marvel/Star Wars) have made $1 Billion.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155242382784266241


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Disney’s Earport Store Closing for Refurbishment Starting July 29 at Orlando International Airport


----------



## rteetz




----------



## FoxC63

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Sad news tonight
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10157236661081897&id=61114821896


----------



## hertamaniac

Heard Disney Springs had a fairly large electric blackout last night.  I think this might point to the newer solar farm doesn't directly feed to DS via storage.


----------



## OKW Lover

hertamaniac said:


> Heard Disney Springs had a fairly large electric blackout last night.  I think this might point to the newer solar farm doesn't directly feed to DS via storage.


I didn't think this was even considered for the project.  I thought the panels were directly (well, through an inverter) connected to the grid.


----------



## hertamaniac

OKW Lover said:


> I didn't think this was even considered for the project.  I thought the panels were directly (well, through an inverter) connected to the grid.



So perhaps the design should have included storage that can feed DS or any of the parks in the event of a blackout (particularly at night)?


----------



## OKW Lover

hertamaniac said:


> So perhaps the design should have included storage that can feed DS or any of the parks in the event of a blackout (particularly at night)?


The technology is certainly changing rapidly.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I haven’t paid much attention to Disney+, but I’m really surprised at how limited this lineup is!! I wouldn’t pay for it at this stage. Not even the $7/mo mentioned. 

https://chipandco.com/disney-launch-day-lineup-announced-360176/


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I haven’t paid much attention to Disney+, but I’m really surprised at how limited this lineup is!! I wouldn’t pay for it at this stage. Not even the $7/mo mentioned.
> 
> https://chipandco.com/disney-launch-day-lineup-announced-360176/


The things on this service will be constantly changing and growing just like Netflix or any other service. They weren’t going to put everything on it on day one.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155548234640703488


----------



## Farro

I forgot about the topic on paying for fast passes. So 2020 package release came and went with no mention of any new fee for fast pass type packages...I'm guessing that rumor is dead in water for now?


----------



## ksromack

Farro said:


> I forgot about the topic on paying for fast passes. So 2020 package release came and went with no mention of any new fee for fast pass type packages...I'm guessing that rumor is dead in water for now?


Lol, there's always D23 for that to come back up!


----------



## Farro

ksromack said:


> Lol, there's always D23 for that to come back up!



True!

We plan to do a couple of after hours (if happening in May), so I doubt we would elect to purchase fast passes, but you never know...


----------



## The Pho

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I haven’t paid much attention to Disney+, but I’m really surprised at how limited this lineup is!! I wouldn’t pay for it at this stage. Not even the $7/mo mentioned.
> 
> https://chipandco.com/disney-launch-day-lineup-announced-360176/



Yeah it’s pretty light.   Quite disappointing that they don’t seem to be going all out for the launch.  I was convinced I was jumping on board day one, now I’m not so sure.


----------



## dina444444

The Pho said:


> Yeah it’s pretty light.   Quite disappointing that they don’t seem to be going all out for the launch.  I was convinced I was jumping on board day one, now I’m not so sure.


There’s more than that coming on launch. All the DCOMs are missing from that list along with some other Disney Channel items.


----------



## Amy11401

Farro said:


> I forgot about the topic on paying for fast passes. So 2020 package release came and went with no mention of any new fee for fast pass type packages...I'm guessing that rumor is dead in water for now?


I was thinking that the Christmas package that they have coming out has some similarities to things that were discussed with the paid Fastpasses discussion since there are some packaged Fastpasses that go with it.


----------



## mikeamizzle

haha i am stoked about and for dr pol


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> The things on this service will be constantly changing and growing just like Netflix or any other service. They weren’t going to put everything on it on day one.


I figured that — that’s why I said “at this stage”. But this is a VERY TINY list.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I figured that — that’s why I said “at this stage”. But this is a VERY TINY list.


I honestly don’t know what to consider large or small for something like this. I’m sure when Netflix first started their list wasn’t huge either. I expect it to grow pretty quickly.


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> The things on this service will be constantly changing and growing just like Netflix or any other service. They weren’t going to put everything on it on day one.


I'm really looking forward to the series on Disney Imageerning, haven't read any recent updates on it lately.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> I honestly don’t know what to consider large or small for something like this. I’m sure when Netflix first started their list wasn’t huge either. I expect it to grow pretty quickly.


They also have things tied into the Netflix deal which is still active currently. I’m sure once that deal expires that’ll bloat the content even more


----------



## scrappinginontario

Personally, I was anticipating more movies would be available.


----------



## The Pho

umichigan10 said:


> They also have things tied into the Netflix deal which is still active currently. I’m sure once that deal expires that’ll bloat the content even more


That Netflix deal will also make them pull stuff off and give it back to Netflix.  

Still this “full” list is very short on content for a standalone service competing against Amazon, Hulu, and Netflix.


----------



## rteetz

crazy4wdw said:


> I'm really looking forward to the series on Disney Imageerning, haven't read any recent updates on it lately.


That’s been in the works for a long time. Originally it was going to be a film. Leslie Iwerks is doing it.


----------



## umichigan10

The Pho said:


> That Netflix deal will also make them pull stuff off and give it back to Netflix.
> 
> Still this “full” list is very short on content for a standalone service competing against Amazon, Hulu, and Netflix.


In fairness to that, their price point is also super low (4-5 bucks a month to start I believe).

But it’ll be interesting to watch. This could blow up in igers face big time if they don’t start out the gate strong


----------



## dina444444

umichigan10 said:


> In fairness to that, their price point is also super low (4-5 bucks a month to start I believe).
> 
> But it’ll be interesting to watch. This could blow up in igers face big time if they don’t start out the gate strong


6.99/month or 69.99/year. So slightly higher than cbs all access with commercials but less than Hulu with no commercials and Disney+ will have the Netflix set up where there are no ads.


----------



## umichigan10

dina444444 said:


> 6.99/month or 69.99/year. So slightly higher than cbs all access with commercials but less than Hulu with no commercials and Disney+ will have the Netflix set up where there are no ads.


I’d argue for sure that even with that slate that their lineup is way more appealing than cbs all access. Just because I don’t think the cbs catalog resonates nearly as much as the Disney one does.

But I do think they’re expecting this to be an unequivocal smash hit. So if it stumbles a bit out of the blocks, how do they react to it? Interesting hypotheticals to consider


----------



## charliebrown

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I haven’t paid much attention to Disney+, but I’m really surprised at how limited this lineup is!! I wouldn’t pay for it at this stage. Not even the $7/mo mentioned.
> 
> https://chipandco.com/disney-launch-day-lineup-announced-360176/



 I honestly don't think the line up is that sparse. Sure, its not nearly as expansive as other streaming sites, but I still think its good. Not great, but good. I used to subscribe to Shutter (Streaming for horror movies )for a similar price, and that line up isn't nearly as good as this line up, comparatively.

Also, keep in mind what Netflix was like in their early days of streaming- they only had 2 big movies, the rest were b and c films, many that never had a theatrical release.
ALSO, this service is almost 50% cheaper than Netflix's HD service, and a 20% cheaper than the Netflix "barebones" package. Also, Disney gives you a sizable discount if you sign up for a full year. So, that means up to if you compare a year of  Disney + to a year of Netflix, it is 36% less than Netflix basic, 56% less than Netflix Standard, and 64% less than Netflix Premium.

And, it appears Disney + will have the same features as Netflix Premium.

Also, not included on that list are the Day 1 original movies, shows, and documentaries, exclusive to Disney+.

So, I still think it looks like a good buy.

SO, in short, here's the TL;DR:

Doesn't look great, but still looks good.
Looks better than other niche streaming services with similar price points
Price is much cheaper than Netflix.
The list doesn't include everything.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> I honestly don’t know what to consider large or small for something like this. I’m sure when Netflix first started their list wasn’t huge either. I expect it to grow pretty quickly.


Yeah...but Netflix was like a pioneer in the streaming services and it's been many years since Netflix has been on the market.

It's 2019...streaming is a way of life and people have so much more expectations.

My comment isn't necessarily in relation to the amount of content but just your comment towards Netflix.


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Yeah...but Netflix was like a pioneer in the streaming services and it's been many years since Netflix has been on the market.
> 
> It's 2019...streaming is a way of life and people have so much more expectations.
> 
> My comment isn't necessarily in relation to the amount of content but just your comment towards Netflix.


And you’re certainly right but I think Disney is rather playing it safe. If people aren’t biting initially then I see them opening it up more adding more to the library. I personally am not turned off by this “small” list.


----------



## dlavender

Does anyone know what’s up with Everest today? Was cleared out of the line at 345ish today and I see it’s not back up.  Sounded like they were preparing to evacuate it.  On the way home but it seems from the app that it’s still down.


----------



## afan

They're going to need to do like all the other streaming services do and over at least a week (cbs & hbo) or a month (netflix & hulu) or they won't get as many people to try it.  Sure there's stuff on there people will want to watch but that doesn't mean they'll want to pay to try it out when all the others offer at least a week free to try it out and see how you like it.


----------



## OSUZorba

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I haven’t paid much attention to Disney+, but I’m really surprised at how limited this lineup is!! I wouldn’t pay for it at this stage. Not even the $7/mo mentioned.
> 
> https://chipandco.com/disney-launch-day-lineup-announced-360176/


Yeah, I thought they had been claiming almost the entire movie library would be there day one plus a lot of the old animated series. That seems like a very short list for $7/mn.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I haven’t paid much attention to Disney+, but I’m really surprised at how limited this lineup is!! I wouldn’t pay for it at this stage. Not even the $7/mo mentioned.
> 
> https://chipandco.com/disney-launch-day-lineup-announced-360176/



Honestly guess it depends what you are interested in / how much you watch but for me just the Imagineering show and the Mandelorean are worth it to be at launch and probably take me a while to get through before more gets added 

Shows like that are worth way more to me than just having a ton of old movies / shows


----------



## NoTime42

I guess it depends on how much you stream per month.  It’s not a massive lineup, but it seems to be enough to fill the time I spend watching Netflix (at most a couple movies/week and an occasional show)
Long run success may depend on how aggressively they add the classic content.


----------



## Anthony Vito

Honestly, the new original content was not why we were most interested in Disney+, at least not initially.  We were really looking forward to the Disney library.  I'm wondering why there are not significantly more titles.  They announced they were doing away with the vault, so I don't see why they're not putting most of the titles on the service.  I could see them holding stuff back so they can slowly add it and have things to announce.  If that means they also take away titles, it will be frustrating (what's the difference between that and the Vault?).  I understand some titles have contracts with other companies for streaming/distribution.  However, the titles currently in the Vault would not fall into that, so I don't understand their exclusion.  The Marvel lineup is really disappointing too.

We were all in on Disney+ even before the spring announcements of content/price/etc., and then we were really excited and have been waiting for it very impatiently, thinking we can finally get access to so many more Disney titles and in one place.  If it was the full library, we were willing to pay more than the starting price (we were pleasantly surprised by the price).

Now, however, I don't know for sure if we'll sign up right away or not.  We've been telling everyone how we're on board Day One, but looking at this list, there's just not that much that interests us right away.  I mean, paying $8 for essentially one new show and a movie or two - it just makes me wonder if we're better off waiting until there are more titles.  I'm most shocked that we're even thinking that, giving how much we were anticipating the service being released.


----------



## dlavender

Anthony Vito said:


> Honestly, the new original content was not why we were most interested in Disney+, at least not initially.  We were really looking forward to the Disney library.  I'm wondering why there are not significantly more titles.  They announced they were doing away with the vault, so I don't see why they're not putting most of the titles on the service.  I could see them holding stuff back so they can slowly add it and have things to announce.  If that means they also take away titles, it will be frustrating (what's the difference between that and the Vault?).  I understand some titles have contracts with other companies for streaming/distribution.  However, the titles currently in the Vault would not fall into that, so I don't understand their exclusion.  The Marvel lineup is really disappointing too.
> 
> We were all in on Disney+ even before the spring announcements of content/price/etc., and then we were really excited and have been waiting for it very impatiently, thinking we can finally get access to so many more Disney titles and in one place.  If it was the full library, we were willing to pay more than the starting price (we were pleasantly surprised by the price).
> 
> Now, however, I don't know for sure if we'll sign up right away or not.  We've been telling everyone how we're on board Day One, but looking at this list, there's just not that much that interests us right away.  I mean, paying $8 for essentially one new show and a movie or two - it just makes me wonder if we're better off waiting until there are more titles.  I'm most shocked that we're even thinking that, giving how much we were anticipating the service being released.



Yeah I expected pretty much every movie that wasn’t on Netflix.  I was most interested in the “older” ones such as Brave little toaster, Toy Story, etc... The sequels have all been played out through Netflix in our household.


----------



## only hope

I’m hoping they put the really old stuff on Disney+, Walt Disney-era stuff. That’s what I really want to see. There’s so much of it too! Cartoons with the fab five, World of Color, Alice in Wonderland shorts, Mickey Mouse Club, Silly Symphony, all the old movies and nature films...


----------



## The Pho

only hope said:


> I’m hoping they put the really old stuff on Disney+, Walt Disney-era stuff. That’s what I really want to see. There’s so much of it too! Cartoons with the fab five, World of Color, Alice in Wonderland shorts, Mickey Mouse Club, Silly Symphony, all the old movies and nature films...


That’s been my hope for the long term. Especially the stuff that’s harder to find through any means.


----------



## tarak

The Pho said:


> That’s been my hope for the long term. Especially the stuff that’s harder to find through any means.


I agree. As it stands, I already own most of the movies listed.  If they added new content, like Aladdin, which will certainly be available on Blu-ray/DVD and by digital copy, I’d sign up. But for now, I’m not paying for content I already have.


----------



## iamfathom

I agree that the offering from Disney+ seems very light.

For reference, in the UK I subscribe to Disney Life and that has over 450 Disney movies on it, and over 120 Disney TV shows. And on top of that it has a load of shorts on it.

Although I will be interested to see what happens with Disney Life once Disney+ is launched.


----------



## hertamaniac

Why the hold back on most/all property titles?  Are they really trying to monetize tiered offerings?


----------



## evlaina

I'm surprised how much people expect for $7. I think it's a great deal. For example, I haven't seen Avengers: Endgame yet. When it comes on Demand on Direct TV, I would pay $6 to see it once. So paying $7 to see it more than once PLUS everything else seems like a good deal to me. My husband and I can't wait for the Mandalorian, and my kids will love seeing the old cartoons and the High School Musical Show, plus everything else. I imagine the list will grow soon enough, but for $70 for a year I'm sold.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

evlaina said:


> I'm surprised how much people expect for $7. I think it's a great deal. For example, I haven't seen Avengers: Endgame yet. When it comes on Demand on Direct TV, I would pay $6 to see it once. So paying $7 to see it more than once PLUS everything else seems like a good deal to me. My husband and I can't wait for the Mandalorian, and my kids will love seeing the old cartoons and the High School Musical Show, plus everything else. I imagine the list will grow soon enough, but for $70 for a year I'm sold.



that is how I am looking at it - the Mandalorian alone is probably worth $7 to me and if I watch 1 or 2 movies I haven't seen, now I am in the black.  And if they add 1 or 2 more movies or shows each month that I want to watch, then that sort of covers the $7

But then again, I have Netflix and like watched Stranger Things, Queer Eye, British Baking, and then once or twice a month a movie - I am not watching 30 things a month so maybe my needs/expectations are different


----------



## tlmadden73

The Pho said:


> That Netflix deal will also make them pull stuff off and give it back to Netflix.
> 
> Still this “full” list is very short on content for a standalone service competing against Amazon, Hulu, and Netflix.


I am shocked at how small this list was. I was expecting more older (like Walt-Disney era) stuff .. stuff you can't even find digitally anywhere. 

This, at least does give my family an option to watch some not too old Disney movies and

I wasn't expecting it all from Day 1, but I was hoping we could sit down and watch old episodes of Davey Crockett or something. 

I mean for the yearly price, it is still worth it, but hope they add more quick. 

I am shocked they don't have Modern Disney shows on there -- like Star Wars Resistance, modern Duck Tales, Big Hero 6, Disney Junior shows, etc.  The Disney Now app is 'okay' but that requires a cable subscription. I should have guessed that Disney wasn't going to let people cut the cord completely (for $7/month). 

I bet that Disney will cycle content in and out to "keep it fresh" and keep subscribers on the hook.


----------



## Iowamomof4

The Disney+ list is smaller than I anticipated but I'll still subscribe. Like many others, I'm mostly interested in The Mandalorian. Some of the other included titles will be great to have access to as well. I'm sure Netflix feels like they've dodged a bullet here _for now_ as I don't see Disney's initial lineup being enough to put them in the ground -- YET.


----------



## skeeter31

I’ll still subscribe too, but I was hoping for at least the amount of movies they have available on the cruise ship TVs in the room. There’s an abundance of older Disney movies you can watch in the room on the ship that could have been added to this service.


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> That’s been in the works for a long time. Originally it was going to be a film. Leslie Iwerks is doing it.


That's good to know.  I was hoping it be similar to one of programs that aired on the Disney Channel in it's early years.  Can't remember the name, but it was either a weekly or monthly series that featured many of Walt's nine old men, the Imagineers, artists, etc.


----------



## amalone1013

skeeter31 said:


> I’ll still subscribe too, but I was hoping for at least the amount of movies they have available on the cruise ship TVs in the room. There’s an abundance of older Disney movies you can watch in the room on the ship that could have been added to this service.


But... then why would you cruise?


----------



## MommaBerd

amalone1013 said:


> But... then why would you cruise?



I know you asked in jest, but honestly, that’s one of the favorite things for a couple of my boys! One of my sons, in particular, really loved watching some of the older/classic animated movies for the first time. Those aren’t easily found!


----------



## scrappinginontario

So ready for some Monday news so we can change things up from the Disney+ conversations.

1 month from today WDW SW:GE opens!!!


----------



## YesterDark

I think the Disney+ lineup is fine. Plenty of stuff for my kids to watch that I can take off my home streaming library and make up some space.


----------



## only hope

scrappinginontario said:


> So ready for some Monday news so we can change things up from the Disney+ conversations.
> 
> 1 month from today WDW SW:GE opens!!!



Now if only Disney would tell us how opening day is going to be handled...I’d like to know if I’m going or not, and that depends on whether they issue return times or make everyone physically stand in line all day like they did for TSL.


----------



## mikepizzo

TheMaxRebo said:


> Disney Plus News tweeted out these images and I hadn't seen all of this together in one spot so thought it was a good summary of what original content is coming when to Disney+ ... Didn't realize all the small series coming in 2020 (like behind the scenes of Frozen II and of Animal Kingdom)
> 
> Coming at Launch:
> View attachment 420148
> 
> Coming in 2020:
> View attachment 420149
> 
> Coming in 2021:
> View attachment 420151



The movies and TV are fine and all...but as a fan of Disney history the documentaries are what I care about.  I've been looking forward to watching The Imagineering Story for such a long time.  Ink & Paint seems like it would be incredibly interesting as well.  I also love when a company allows it's creative force to just go out and try things.  Sparkshorts and Short Circuit...I'm in.


----------



## hertamaniac

scrappinginontario said:


> So ready for some Monday news so we can change things up from the Disney+ conversations.
> 
> 1 month from today WDW SW:GE opens!!!



How about a conceptual Ant-Man based microbrewery coming to DCA?


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/07/late...liner-and-international-gateway-construction/


----------



## Gusey




----------



## Firebird060

So not to go to deep back to Friday, but I wanted to put down a couple thoughts about the positive and negatives of Disney using the Purposed Virgin Trainline option from MCO to Tampa with a Stop near WDW. I find the more I think about it, the more I see several things that could make it improbable but not necessarily impossible.  

First point I want to make is that Magical Express Costs Disney alot of Money, and WDW is the only park that offers free transport from a Airport to the Parks for all guests. We are sadly in the Era where we see Disney cutting costs where they can to improve profit, this is why alot of people are afraid that Disney will eventually charge for Magical Express as alot of the other third party on site hotels charge for the transport from the hotels.

Second point I want to make is that Disney is laying the ground work  for slowly pulling back some of the money they give to Mears who runs the Disney Magical Express and provides overflow busses on really busy Park Days,  aka Christmas time and other holidays.   Example the slow roll out of the Mini Vans,  these although way more expensive then Mears taxis   or the Uber option on site, is a good show of how Disney is trying to expand into more ways to maximize transport options to the profit of the Disney and taking away some of the Mears lines of revenue.  If you look on site even in the past 6 years, you can see that there are alot less Mears taxis around, granted the reason for alot of that is because of the rise of Uber and Lyft and their cheaper pricing,  but even with that since Disney is its own Municipality instead of making it harder for Uber or Lyft to exsist on property with laws, they actually worked specifically with Lyft and started rolling out there own Disney fleet of Mini Vans,  thus helping to limit the number of Mears Taxis on site.

Third point I want to make is that Disney is making it more expensive for you to drive your own car and park on Disney property, for all non Florida AP\DVC Residents. Besides AP holders and DVC owners,  no one parks for free on Disney property anywhere near the resorts or Parks,  with the roll out of Resort Parking fees for anyone not on DVC or with Dinner Reservation and the increases in Parking Fees over the past few years for Theme Park, Disney is trying to make money off anyone staying on site who likes to have their own car and the ability to leave the bubble. They are in essence trying to regulate both the traffic onsite and discourage people who like to stay on site by making it cost prohibitive to drive on site.  Since we know Disney does this type of stuff in a long term planning. I wouldnt be suprised if Disney started these back when they did as part of the preparation for the 50th.  They have been working on the roadways as we know as part of those plans as well. This could be part of a two prong solution to both increase revenue and help offset the cost of building and maintaining those roads while trying to discourage the practice of renting or driving your own car down to Disney. Granted the rise of Uber drivers also might be part of the need to limit the wear and tear  that the traffic of Disney is seeing.

Fourth point I want to make is that Disney is its own Municipality, as such they can make their own ordinances as they want, this also means they have a robust city planning department. Yes we can make the Distinction about Reedy Creek technically being independent of Disney but we all know that is mostly just a legal distinction and not the actual facts of the matter. This is important for the fact that if a high Speed rail link was made to Tampa as planned, even though the current plans drop off a short way off property, if a link was to be made from that mainline to Disney the amount of hoops for building would be astronomically less than what Virgin currently has to go through to make there building plans a reality. With Disney behind them at least politically they could more easily get approvals from the various other localities and state Agencies as Disney has its own massive political weight in Orlando and the State of Florida in general. ( I am not going into the debate on uneven Corporate Political Power, that would be a completely different topic and one not needed on the boards.)

Now after those Four points, we can then go into the Benefits and negatives of a train option to Disney and the possible changes or death of Magical Express it might cause.

Benefits of Train option for Disney, moves costs away from Mears, I could see this happening in two ways. One way is Disney and Virgin working out a deal for some sort of offshoot rail spur that drops off on actual Disney property, which would cost major money for building cost, but if it wasnt a free service, depending on the Cost it might be worth the extra construction cost. The other way which might be more likely is that instead of running the line to Disney property, it follows the line picture that *writerguyfl* posted and instead of Disney Magical express as we know it, there exists a similar service at the train station that drives the short way to Disney properties and the resorts respectively, be this a solely Disney owned and run option or in concurrence with Mears but at a much lower cost since the distance is so much shorter and their isnt the airport fees that the buses must pay to park at MCO, is something that Disney could work out. Also this allows Disney to encourage people in state to not drive up to WDW but use the train and be in the bubble, which also increases the use of the transfer service. For those that worry about baggage that I am sure the baggage option for not needing to pick up your baggage from the Airport wont change much as that is still handled by trucks and such on the backend but I could also see that being able to be worked into it from train operations as well, which would allow the bags to be transferred to a Disney Baggage car and allows people from Tampa and or Miami also to be able to take part in this option this would mean that the baggage wouldnt need to be picked up by trucks or delivered by trucks at the airport but instead a much closer option the train terminal, saving money on fuel and time and probably labor. 

The negatives of this is, that yes it would save Disney money but no it would not be free, even with Disney saving money on it, I wouldnt expect this option to be free to use, instead you would pay for the ticket prob through Disney and the money passed onto Virgin with a possibility of Disney taking a small cut. Another would be the frequency of trains, I can see this becoming a issue, that yes although it could feasibly be quicker than Magical Express currently is to get from MCO to WDW, if the trains only leave every 30 minutes to 1hr than it could potentially take longer then what we currently have. To combat that, there would need to more trains on the track which means more money, or a express line which are not anywhere near the plans right now. I see both of these things quite unlikely which means more than likely unless you arrive with perfect timing, there is a good chance it would take you longer to get to WDW from MCO then it currently does, not to mention the wait to transfer to a bus. That begs us to question does Disney care that it might take longer if it saves them money, allows them more time to get your room ready and actually increases there profit? Its a good question, I think it would depend on how much longer it would take and the potential money difference Disney would see with someone not being on property that much quicker and spending money that much sooner. 

Another negative is the guest reaction, alot of people wouldnt like this, they will complain, Disney might try and spin this type of change as more Environmental friendly as a way to counter act a PR backlash, but it will only go so far, especially for those guest that have more conservative views and are less friendly to Disney climate pollution reduction policies. 

Another negative, is how would bad weather which Florida is prone for, effect the whole system. A huricane on either coast could easily effect the line, even though WDW is in Orlando which doesnt experience the weather the same way. A stopage or even a slow down of trains at either point of the line could cause a stoppage that would effect guests taking the train from MCO. Although Disney wouldnt be liable for it, they do take a risk of angry guests and possible effects of delayed revenue due to these events. Sure they could switch to buses like the currently have during these situations, but Disney by that time would not have such a robust terminal at MCO and it would still lead to delays and angry guests. The question is more so of risk acceptance. Disney at least right now has more control over the Mears operations due to the robust contract they have and the long operation relationship, Mears also allows Disney a more nimble response to guest needs then a rail line would. 

A third option would be a modified option to keep both Disneys Magical express, which honestly I would still see as a charge, at a slower time schedule, as well as promote a rail option. The problem with this other option is that although you would see less buses needed at MCO, Disney would still be paying alot to Mears for this operation. They would still need busses to transport from rail terminal and as such would prob not be saving as much money in the long term. Also it would be hard for Disney to claim the environmental high card in PR releases. I see this as the most unlikely option unless it was part of a phase out option with Disney eventually switching to a rail option. 

Another thought is that if Disney does do away with a Magical Express option, I could see universal investing it taking that spot over at MCO, with them announcing a third gate and the likely hood of them putting up more resorts near it, I could see Universal wanting a more Branded option even if it also wont be free, I could see a lucrative contract for Mears to help supplement the loss of Magical Express. Right now to get from MCO to universal you can already book a shuttle with Mears, but a similar option as Magical Express for Universal with the increases in resorts they are having and now the third gate, might not be a bad option in their future. 


So after saying all of that, what do I really think. Well honestly I would love a rail option and I am sure Disney would love to cut the cost of Magical Express, I see it unlikely in the near future or even next 10 years of this happening, due to the length of time it would take to build the infrastructure for such a project, but knowing Disney I am sure someone is looking into these options as a possible long term solution, as we all know Disney has plans many years out. Even if such thing was to come to pass Disney would still more than likely rely on Mears to facilitate the transfers from the Cruise Ships to WDW as having to maintain that as part there fleet would mean they would need to have a more robust operation and costs at the port, which I dont see as something Disney would want to undertake. Disneys relationship with Mears is a long one, and I see the need for profit and reduction of vehicle traffic as something Disney is actively following, but where it takes us in the future, really depends on the higher ups and how the economy fares in the future.


----------



## Spaceguy55

Looks like the main entrance system /tickets and passes was not working about an hour ago, not sure if it's up yet.


----------



## crazy4wdw

scrappinginontario said:


> 1 month from today WDW SW:GE opens!!!


..... and the 2019 Epcot International Food and Wine Festival!!


----------



## crazy4wdw

Interesting article in yesterday's Washington Post:

Childless millennials are passionately defending their Disney fandom

By Hanna Sampson     July 28 at 12:40 PM

Millennials are blamed for ruining everything from trust funds to cereal to mayonnaise, but now they’re also getting grief for something they love: Disney theme parks.
On Friday, New York Post writer Johnny Oleksinski lit a match and tossed it into a pile of dynamite with this headline: “Sorry, childless millennials going to Disney World is weird.”


> To quote Walt Disney: "Laughter is timeless. Imagination has no age. And dreams are forever."
> 
> Now shut it and hand me a churro.
> — Robert "The DCD" Workman, Writer Guy For Hire! (@thedcd) July 27, 2019


Oleksinski claims “letting a kids brand control your adult life” leads to “stupidity and cultural ignorance,” not to mention immaturity. “Many millennials,” he argues, “are fine with sticking to ‘A Whole New World’ rather than exploring a whole new world.”
He was riffing off an alleged Facebook rant that had emerged on Reddit months earlier that was purportedly written by a mother whose Walt Disney World vacation was ruined by childless couples. The complaint involved a pretzel, long lines, an unhappy 3-year-old and exhaustion, but the bottom line was that millennials were to blame. “People without CHILDREN need to be BANNED!!!!” the post says.

That post found new life earlier this month thanks to Twitter user @JenKatWrites (who says she has never been to a Disney theme park) and sparked several straightforward news stories before Oleksinski weighed in with his take. It was not well-received by many social media users.

Some pointed out Walt Disney World publishes an adult guide to the parks with nary a child in sight, promising “Enchantment for All Ages … Especially Adults!” Others questioned whether the company’s reigning childless rodents, Mickey and Minnie, were exempt from the criticism. And others wondered if the real weird ones are parents who bring kids who are too young to form actual memories.


> I’m going to make a “childless millennial” shirt and wear it to Disney
> — Jenna Ezarik (@jennaezarik) July 27, 2019


However, a few on social media seemed to agree with the New York tabloid post, even if they are usually at odds with the publication. “Broken Clock Finally Correct,” one user wrote. Others were flabbergasted that anyone without kids would even want to brave the theme park crowds.

Though it is getting the most pushback, the New York Post isn’t the first publication to chastise childless couples for heading to Disney parks.
In 2016, a Thrillist writer asked: “What’s With All You Adult Couples Who Vacation at Disney World?” Last year, a blogger on a Memphis site for moms wrote a post headlined “Dear Child-Free Millennials: You’re Ruining Disney World.”


> As a father of two young kids who has taken them to Disney, I just want to know why a childless couple would subject themselves to torture.
> — Eddie Ayala (@fasteddieayala) July 26, 2019


For the record, and in the sake of journalistic transparency, the writer of this very article is an adult without children who has visited Walt Disney World many times. She does not believe this is weird.

Still, some who are public about their love for theme parks say the question of the week is one they’ve heard frequently.

Nikida Metellus, a 35-year-old pharmacist who lives near Walt Disney World in central Florida, writes the ThemeParkHipster blog. On the site, she offers a guide to people who want to visit theme parks by themselves — a practice she still enjoys, even since having a daughter nearly two years ago.

Metellus said she hasn’t paid much attention to the recent rants, in part because it sounds familiar to her.

“I’m kind of used to hearing people ask about it or questioning, ‘Why do you go to Disney as an adult? Is it weird?’ ” she said.

For her and other millennial friends — many who don’t have kids — the parks are full of happy memories and comforting familiarity. They enjoy reliving some of the experiences from their youth, with the added bonus of adult perks like “drinking around the world at Epcot,” Metellus said.

“I don’t think they’re weird,” she said. “We all just think that Disney is made for everyone who wants to go there and have a magical time.”


----------



## rteetz

Disney Rumor Round Up July 2019


----------



## preemiemama

News- Signature Celebration Package
Did I miss this being posted before?  Wondering what else is included for the cost?
http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/07/new-signature-celebration-package-to-be.html


----------



## Moliphino

crazy4wdw said:


> Interesting article in yesterday's Washington Post:
> 
> Childless millennials are passionately defending their Disney fandom
> 
> By Hanna Sampson     July 28 at 12:40 PM
> 
> Millennials are blamed for ruining everything from trust funds to cereal to mayonnaise, but now they’re also getting grief for something they love: Disney theme parks.
> On Friday, New York Post writer Johnny Oleksinski lit a match and tossed it into a pile of dynamite with this headline: “Sorry, childless millennials going to Disney World is weird.”
> 
> Oleksinski claims “letting a kids brand control your adult life” leads to “stupidity and cultural ignorance,” not to mention immaturity. “Many millennials,” he argues, “are fine with sticking to ‘A Whole New World’ rather than exploring a whole new world.”
> He was riffing off an alleged Facebook rant that had emerged on Reddit months earlier that was purportedly written by a mother whose Walt Disney World vacation was ruined by childless couples. The complaint involved a pretzel, long lines, an unhappy 3-year-old and exhaustion, but the bottom line was that millennials were to blame. “People without CHILDREN need to be BANNED!!!!” the post says.
> 
> That post found new life earlier this month thanks to Twitter user @JenKatWrites (who says she has never been to a Disney theme park) and sparked several straightforward news stories before Oleksinski weighed in with his take. It was not well-received by many social media users.
> 
> Some pointed out Walt Disney World publishes an adult guide to the parks with nary a child in sight, promising “Enchantment for All Ages … Especially Adults!” Others questioned whether the company’s reigning childless rodents, Mickey and Minnie, were exempt from the criticism. And others wondered if the real weird ones are parents who bring kids who are too young to form actual memories.
> 
> However, a few on social media seemed to agree with the New York tabloid post, even if they are usually at odds with the publication. “Broken Clock Finally Correct,” one user wrote. Others were flabbergasted that anyone without kids would even want to brave the theme park crowds.
> 
> Though it is getting the most pushback, the New York Post isn’t the first publication to chastise childless couples for heading to Disney parks.
> In 2016, a Thrillist writer asked: “What’s With All You Adult Couples Who Vacation at Disney World?” Last year, a blogger on a Memphis site for moms wrote a post headlined “Dear Child-Free Millennials: You’re Ruining Disney World.”
> 
> For the record, and in the sake of journalistic transparency, the writer of this very article is an adult without children who has visited Walt Disney World many times. She does not believe this is weird.
> 
> Still, some who are public about their love for theme parks say the question of the week is one they’ve heard frequently.
> 
> Nikida Metellus, a 35-year-old pharmacist who lives near Walt Disney World in central Florida, writes the ThemeParkHipster blog. On the site, she offers a guide to people who want to visit theme parks by themselves — a practice she still enjoys, even since having a daughter nearly two years ago.
> 
> Metellus said she hasn’t paid much attention to the recent rants, in part because it sounds familiar to her.
> 
> “I’m kind of used to hearing people ask about it or questioning, ‘Why do you go to Disney as an adult? Is it weird?’ ” she said.
> 
> For her and other millennial friends — many who don’t have kids — the parks are full of happy memories and comforting familiarity. They enjoy reliving some of the experiences from their youth, with the added bonus of adult perks like “drinking around the world at Epcot,” Metellus said.
> 
> “I don’t think they’re weird,” she said. “We all just think that Disney is made for everyone who wants to go there and have a magical time.”



It's not even like millennials are the first generation to go to Disney without children. My parents did adults only trips when I was a kid, my mom went once when she was in her 20s before she had even met my dad.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Major Delays Happening at Magic Kingdom Entrance Today Due to System Failures


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> I honestly don’t know what to consider large or small for something like this. I’m sure when Netflix first started their list wasn’t huge either. I expect it to grow pretty quickly.


But they have access to a MASSIVE catalogue right off the bat -- why choose such an incredibly limited list??  I don't get it.


----------



## larry47591

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Major Delays Happening at Magic Kingdom Entrance Today Due to System Failures



Did this only happen at magic kingdom?  Went to Hollywood Studios this morning and I had never seen the guest services line so long.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

charliebrown said:


> I honestly don't think the line up is that sparse. Sure, its not nearly as expansive as other streaming sites, but I still think its good. Not great, but good. I used to subscribe to Shutter (Streaming for horror movies )for a similar price, and that line up isn't nearly as good as this line up, comparatively.
> 
> Also, keep in mind what Netflix was like in their early days of streaming- they only had 2 big movies, the rest were b and c films, many that never had a theatrical release.
> ALSO, this service is almost 50% cheaper than Netflix's HD service, and a 20% cheaper than the Netflix "barebones" package. Also, Disney gives you a sizable discount if you sign up for a full year. So, that means up to if you compare a year of  Disney + to a year of Netflix, it is 36% less than Netflix basic, 56% less than Netflix Standard, and 64% less than Netflix Premium.
> 
> And, it appears Disney + will have the same features as Netflix Premium.
> 
> Also, not included on that list are the Day 1 original movies, shows, and documentaries, exclusive to Disney+.
> 
> So, I still think it looks like a good buy.
> 
> SO, in short, here's the TL;DR:
> 
> Doesn't look great, but still looks good.
> Looks better than other niche streaming services with similar price points
> Price is much cheaper than Netflix.
> The list doesn't include everything.


Apples and oranges IMO.  Netflix was an unknown quantity wrt streaming when they started that -- and didn't have their own content.  Disney has access to a MASSIVE catalogue and has competition right out of the gate.  People will rightly expect more from Disney than they did Netflix years ago. 

Agree to disagree.  I think this is far too small an offering and there is no chance I'm paying for it until they add much, much more.


----------



## mikepizzo

crazy4wdw said:


> Interesting article in yesterday's Washington Post:
> 
> Childless millennials are passionately defending their Disney fandom
> 
> By Hanna Sampson     July 28 at 12:40 PM
> 
> Millennials are blamed for ruining everything from trust funds to cereal to mayonnaise, but now they’re also getting grief for something they love: Disney theme parks.
> On Friday, New York Post writer Johnny Oleksinski lit a match and tossed it into a pile of dynamite with this headline: “Sorry, childless millennials going to Disney World is weird.”
> 
> Oleksinski claims “letting a kids brand control your adult life” leads to “stupidity and cultural ignorance,” not to mention immaturity. “Many millennials,” he argues, “are fine with sticking to ‘A Whole New World’ rather than exploring a whole new world.”
> He was riffing off an alleged Facebook rant that had emerged on Reddit months earlier that was purportedly written by a mother whose Walt Disney World vacation was ruined by childless couples. The complaint involved a pretzel, long lines, an unhappy 3-year-old and exhaustion, but the bottom line was that millennials were to blame. “People without CHILDREN need to be BANNED!!!!” the post says.
> 
> That post found new life earlier this month thanks to Twitter user @JenKatWrites (who says she has never been to a Disney theme park) and sparked several straightforward news stories before Oleksinski weighed in with his take. It was not well-received by many social media users.
> 
> Some pointed out Walt Disney World publishes an adult guide to the parks with nary a child in sight, promising “Enchantment for All Ages … Especially Adults!” Others questioned whether the company’s reigning childless rodents, Mickey and Minnie, were exempt from the criticism. And others wondered if the real weird ones are parents who bring kids who are too young to form actual memories.
> 
> However, a few on social media seemed to agree with the New York tabloid post, even if they are usually at odds with the publication. “Broken Clock Finally Correct,” one user wrote. Others were flabbergasted that anyone without kids would even want to brave the theme park crowds.
> 
> Though it is getting the most pushback, the New York Post isn’t the first publication to chastise childless couples for heading to Disney parks.
> In 2016, a Thrillist writer asked: “What’s With All You Adult Couples Who Vacation at Disney World?” Last year, a blogger on a Memphis site for moms wrote a post headlined “Dear Child-Free Millennials: You’re Ruining Disney World.”
> 
> For the record, and in the sake of journalistic transparency, the writer of this very article is an adult without children who has visited Walt Disney World many times. She does not believe this is weird.
> 
> Still, some who are public about their love for theme parks say the question of the week is one they’ve heard frequently.
> 
> Nikida Metellus, a 35-year-old pharmacist who lives near Walt Disney World in central Florida, writes the ThemeParkHipster blog. On the site, she offers a guide to people who want to visit theme parks by themselves — a practice she still enjoys, even since having a daughter nearly two years ago.
> 
> Metellus said she hasn’t paid much attention to the recent rants, in part because it sounds familiar to her.
> 
> “I’m kind of used to hearing people ask about it or questioning, ‘Why do you go to Disney as an adult? Is it weird?’ ” she said.
> 
> For her and other millennial friends — many who don’t have kids — the parks are full of happy memories and comforting familiarity. They enjoy reliving some of the experiences from their youth, with the added bonus of adult perks like “drinking around the world at Epcot,” Metellus said.
> 
> “I don’t think they’re weird,” she said. “We all just think that Disney is made for everyone who wants to go there and have a magical time.”



Why does anyone care what other people do in their personal time?  In the entire gamut of things one could possibly get upset at in this world, someone liking to go to a theme park without children has got to be so far down the bottom it shouldn't even be on someone's radar.  Likewise, the issue is so trivial that people taking the time to draft up articles and responses to such a post could be spending their time on something of more importance.  My reaction is the same to both the viral post as well as people defending their love for Disney theme parks...

"k".


----------



## rteetz

The childless Disney thing is nonsense in my opinion. It stems from a viral FB from 2018 and somehow made the rounds once again because the NY Post decided to make it a story. All it is doing is upsetting people for no reason. Who care who and why someone goes too WDW. Lets all just be happy that we can go to WDW or any Disney destination for that matter childless or not.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Moliphino said:


> It's not even like millennials are the first generation to go to Disney without children. My parents did adults only trips when I was a kid, my mom went once when she was in her 20s before she had even met my dad.


That whole thing is much ado about nothing.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Major Delays Happening at Magic Kingdom Entrance Today Due to System Failures


So if I'm understanding the article correctly whatever scanner system they use for physical tickets for whatever reason wasn't working?

Now I'm wondering what their backup 'old school' way is because if someone told me that because I didn't have that newfangled thing called a MagicBand that I wasn't getting in for 2 1/2hours I'd be quite upset.


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> So if I'm understanding the article correctly whatever scanner system they use for physical tickets for whatever reason wasn't working?
> 
> Now I'm wondering what their backup 'old school' way is because if someone told me that because I didn't have that newfangled thing called a MagicBand that I wasn't getting in for 2 1/2hours I'd be quite upset.


Usually when a scanner isn't working they bring out the iPads and iPhones.


----------



## mollmoll4

rteetz said:


> The childless Disney thing is nonsense in my opinion. It stems from a viral FB from 2018 and somehow made the rounds once again because the NY Post decided to make it a story. All it is doing is upsetting people for no reason. Who care who and why someone goes too WDW. Lets all just be happy that we can go to WDW or any Disney destination for that matter childless or not.



It's 100% click-bait because they know people will talk about it. They are getting all the clicks and press they were hoping for.


----------



## Firebird060

Oh those series of Articles make me laugh,  everyone in them who is ranting about Millennial ruining WDW or it being for kids, are looking at it from rose colored glasses,  and Im not talking Beauty and the Beast here.  Me and my wife are childless Millennial, we go on several vacations a year and not every one of them is Disney.  No we dont run around looking for all the characters and yes we are excited everytime we go. Its not the Mouse that makes Disney fun for us, its the atmosphere. We take tons of time to sit and people watch, or eat at sit down restaurants,  we have the luxury of WDW not being a once and a life time event so we take our time and just exist in the moment.  These people who are upset at millennial seem to only be focused on giving their kids the enjoyment of the experience and seem to be living for there children excitement.  I am not saying that anyone who enjoys there kids being happy is wrong,  what I am saying is that you cant just live for your kids,  maybe if those people would take a step back at WDW and open their eyes and take a deep breath, they two would get that sigh of contentment alot of us childless Millennials get at WDW.


----------



## Farro

Oh my god, some of us decided not to have children and go to Disney before Millennials did. 

Disney streaming - I wonder why they don't have all the classics on there? Like why is it Lady and The Tramp - live action remake? Why not the original? I would pay for streaming just for that.


----------



## The Pho

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Apples and oranges IMO.  Netflix was an unknown quantity wrt streaming when they started that -- and didn't have their own content.  Disney has access to a MASSIVE catalogue and has competition right out of the gate.  People will rightly expect more from Disney than they did Netflix years ago.
> 
> Agree to disagree.  I think this is far too small an offering and there is no chance I'm paying for it until they add much, much more.



It’s really odd that they seem to be holding back so much stuff.   When I signed up for Hulu years ago, it was cheaper and had far more content.  I expected more from Disney, the offerings make it seem like they want to be an add on service and not a full on competitor with the big 3.  

Between that list and knowing that content will be removed, it’s far less desirable than I had hoped.  

Basically the original content now has to absolutely kill it.


----------



## mikeamizzle

rteetz said:


> The childless Disney thing is nonsense in my opinion. It stems from a viral FB from 2018 and somehow made the rounds once again because the NY Post decided to make it a story. All it is doing is upsetting people for no reason. Who care who and why someone goes too WDW. Lets all just be happy that we can go to WDW or any Disney destination for that matter childless or not.





mollmoll4 said:


> It's 100% click-bait because they know people will talk about it. They are getting all the clicks and press they were hoping for.


you're both right. it is also painfully obvious that this woman both deeply regrets having her kids; and/or didn't realize how the world works and thought *SHE *wasnt allowed to go without a kid of her own and is bitter.  anyhow not worth  the post getting the  cliks for that stuff lol; they just know its easy traffic


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ar-week-at-espn-wide-world-of-sports-complex/


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155908351462711302


----------



## only hope

crazy4wdw said:


> Interesting article in yesterday's Washington Post:
> 
> Childless millennials are passionately defending their Disney fandom
> 
> By Hanna Sampson     July 28 at 12:40 PM
> 
> Millennials are blamed for ruining everything from trust funds to cereal to mayonnaise, but now they’re also getting grief for something they love: Disney theme parks.
> On Friday, New York Post writer Johnny Oleksinski lit a match and tossed it into a pile of dynamite with this headline: “Sorry, childless millennials going to Disney World is weird.”
> 
> Oleksinski claims “letting a kids brand control your adult life” leads to “stupidity and cultural ignorance,” not to mention immaturity. “Many millennials,” he argues, “are fine with sticking to ‘A Whole New World’ rather than exploring a whole new world.”
> He was riffing off an alleged Facebook rant that had emerged on Reddit months earlier that was purportedly written by a mother whose Walt Disney World vacation was ruined by childless couples. The complaint involved a pretzel, long lines, an unhappy 3-year-old and exhaustion, but the bottom line was that millennials were to blame. “People without CHILDREN need to be BANNED!!!!” the post says.
> 
> That post found new life earlier this month thanks to Twitter user @JenKatWrites (who says she has never been to a Disney theme park) and sparked several straightforward news stories before Oleksinski weighed in with his take. It was not well-received by many social media users.
> 
> Some pointed out Walt Disney World publishes an adult guide to the parks with nary a child in sight, promising “Enchantment for All Ages … Especially Adults!” Others questioned whether the company’s reigning childless rodents, Mickey and Minnie, were exempt from the criticism. And others wondered if the real weird ones are parents who bring kids who are too young to form actual memories.
> 
> However, a few on social media seemed to agree with the New York tabloid post, even if they are usually at odds with the publication. “Broken Clock Finally Correct,” one user wrote. Others were flabbergasted that anyone without kids would even want to brave the theme park crowds.
> 
> Though it is getting the most pushback, the New York Post isn’t the first publication to chastise childless couples for heading to Disney parks.
> In 2016, a Thrillist writer asked: “What’s With All You Adult Couples Who Vacation at Disney World?” Last year, a blogger on a Memphis site for moms wrote a post headlined “Dear Child-Free Millennials: You’re Ruining Disney World.”
> 
> For the record, and in the sake of journalistic transparency, the writer of this very article is an adult without children who has visited Walt Disney World many times. She does not believe this is weird.
> 
> Still, some who are public about their love for theme parks say the question of the week is one they’ve heard frequently.
> 
> Nikida Metellus, a 35-year-old pharmacist who lives near Walt Disney World in central Florida, writes the ThemeParkHipster blog. On the site, she offers a guide to people who want to visit theme parks by themselves — a practice she still enjoys, even since having a daughter nearly two years ago.
> 
> Metellus said she hasn’t paid much attention to the recent rants, in part because it sounds familiar to her.
> 
> “I’m kind of used to hearing people ask about it or questioning, ‘Why do you go to Disney as an adult? Is it weird?’ ” she said.
> 
> For her and other millennial friends — many who don’t have kids — the parks are full of happy memories and comforting familiarity. They enjoy reliving some of the experiences from their youth, with the added bonus of adult perks like “drinking around the world at Epcot,” Metellus said.
> 
> “I don’t think they’re weird,” she said. “We all just think that Disney is made for everyone who wants to go there and have a magical time.”



These people must not like Disney and/or theme parks in general. Or maybe they’ve never been on the DIS, went on crowded days, had no plan, and so got very little done.

Anyways, since Walt created Disneyland (and started work on MK) to be a place where parents can have fun _with_ their kids instead of _watching_ the kids have fun, it stands to reason that must mean the fun is good enough that some adults, depending on what they like, can enjoy it without kids as well.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155908351462711302



Which is also not available day 1 on Disney+ hahaha


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tease from Universal

And apparently "Epic Universe" is another term they have file for (along with "Fantastic World's")


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155855506638016512


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Tease from Universal
> 
> And apparently "Epic Universe" is another term they have file for (along with "Fantastic World's")
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155855506638016512


Posted in this thread earlier but it would be weird for them to name a park "Universal's Epic Universe" Wouldn't that be too much "Univers-"?


----------



## mollmoll4

rteetz said:


> Posted in this thread earlier but it would be weird for them to name a park "Universal's Epic Universe" Wouldn't that be too much "Univers-"?



I feel like "Epic Worlds" would be a good middle ground. Not too many Unis in one name, and no confusion with Fantastic Beasts.


----------



## splash327

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Which is also not available day 1 on Disney+ hahaha



Just a thought, although with Parent trap not being there I don't know if it is true, but maybe it's taking longer to digitize the older stuff for the new platform.   Could be why there is limits on the titles.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/07/bayo...RMHpsvghCukM_T1Lrx9wSWY-aHXGwCSRceO4EgwmWJ7jo


----------



## mollmoll4

Not news - but an interesting background on how WDW was built to deter and keep mosquitoes away:

https://www.aol.com/article/lifesty...CliKu7vD0jp7ByEbcLg8TQAkR8t9peIU5FPAXokedIeH4


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Posted in this thread earlier but it would be weird for them to name a park "Universal's Epic Universe" Wouldn't that be too much "Univers-"?



Maybe more of a tagline for the park vs the name?


----------



## sara_s

mikepizzo said:


> Why does anyone care what other people do in their personal time?  In the entire gamut of things one could possibly get upset at in this world, someone liking to go to a theme park without children has got to be so far down the bottom it shouldn't even be on someone's radar.  Likewise, the issue is so trivial that people taking the time to draft up articles and responses to such a post could be spending their time on something of more importance.  My reaction is the same to both the viral post as well as people defending their love for Disney theme parks...
> 
> "k".


Exactly. My personal opinion is that NY Post writer is an idiot. Some people (like me) can't have children, but Disney has provided me with lifelong memories and my husband and I love going and enjoying the parks and rides "like kids," but also simultaneously the adult-centric activities like having drinks out on Bay Lake as late as we want and eat at signature dining locations as much as we'd like. And now we get to take our nieces and nephew there and experience it through their eyes as well. Win win for everyone!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ar-week-at-espn-wide-world-of-sports-complex/


Literally just bought my ticket to the game. Haven't decided if I'm going to this skills competition and home grown game yet or not. I want to support the Sporting Kansas City players, but only 2 of them will be here. One in the game and one in the homegrown game.


----------



## SaintsManiac

mikepizzo said:


> Why does anyone care what other people do in their personal time?  In the entire gamut of things one could possibly get upset at in this world, someone liking to go to a theme park without children has got to be so far down the bottom it shouldn't even be on someone's radar.  Likewise, the issue is so trivial that people taking the time to draft up articles and responses to such a post could be spending their time on something of more importance.  My reaction is the same to both the viral post as well as people defending their love for Disney theme parks...
> 
> "k".




The hot takes on how other people choose to spend their time and money have gotten out of control. People spend way too much time hating on everything. I'm really glad I am not that bitter. 

People know better than to make fun of my Disney love. I will seriously just cut them off and out at this point.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/new-disneys-photopass-studio-opens-in-magic-kingdom/


----------



## OSUZorba

Farro said:


> Oh my god, some of us decided not to have children and go to Disney before Millennials did.
> 
> Disney streaming - I wonder why they don't have all the classics on there? Like why is it Lady and The Tramp - live action remake? Why not the original? I would pay for streaming just for that.


No body cares about Gen-X.


----------



## SaintsManiac

OSUZorba said:


> No body cares about Gen-X.




And Gen X doesn’t care about anybody. Sincerely, Born in 74.


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> *Nees*
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/new-disneys-photopass-studio-opens-in-magic-kingdom/


Is this only for photopass or will Disney photographers take pics for you with your own camera like they do in other locations?


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

mollmoll4 said:


> Not news - but an interesting background on how WDW was built to deter and keep mosquitoes away:
> 
> https://www.aol.com/article/lifesty...CliKu7vD0jp7ByEbcLg8TQAkR8t9peIU5FPAXokedIeH4


This is really interesting. I always wondered about that.


----------



## tarak

SaintsManiac said:


> And Gen X doesn’t care about anybody. Sincerely, Born in 74.


What's the meme? For every boomer who hates a millennial, just remember there's a Gen X who hates you both?  



ENJDisneyFan said:


> This is really interesting. I always wondered about that.


I rarely get bitten at WDW.  Apparently I should buy a liquid garlic to spray around my back patio.  It's awful this summer.


----------



## Pete M

mollmoll4 said:


> Not news - but an interesting background on how WDW was built to deter and keep mosquitoes away:



good stuff.   (though they need to spray just a wee bit more over by the geyser at big thunder)


----------



## skier_pete

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> But they have access to a MASSIVE catalogue right off the bat -- why choose such an incredibly limited list??  I don't get it.



So - I think people are ignoring the obvious. I think they want to be able to roll out new content every week. Unlike Netflix that takes things down, I think D+ is going to leave it's content up. So rather than splat all its content at the same instance - they want to be able to say "and next week you get this, and then this". If they put everything on there at once, then everyone would be complaining "oh, it was great at first, but they never have new content." As some pointed out, it's not like you can watch the 1000 hours of shows/movies the first week. This way they keep making new additions. Seems so obvious to me.


----------



## Anthony Vito

********** said:


> So - I think people are ignoring the obvious. I think they want to be able to roll out new content every week. Unlike Netflix that takes things down, I think D+ is going to leave it's content up. So rather than splat all its content at the same instance - they want to be able to say "and next week you get this, and then this". If they put everything on there at once, then everyone would be complaining "oh, it was great at first, but they never have new content." As some pointed out, it's not like you can watch the 1000 hours of shows/movies the first week. This way they keep making new additions. Seems so obvious to me.



I tried to allude to that (and likely did so poorly).  However, that's one of the very reasons I may just hold off a while on subscribing until there's a more substantial library.  Disney has a lot riding on this service, did a big presentation, has a big upcoming release date, etc., so I question the wisdom in holding it back like that.  They're going to have additional content to add as contracts with other providers expire, and they could have included the bulk of the Disney library while then adding in the Fox content that was acquired earlier this year.

I was talking with a friend last week who is a financial adviser, and we were discussing Disney and Disney+.  He's not a big Disney guy (I don't think they've even been down to Disney yet with their kids).  However, he knew all about Disney+ (it sounded like he either watched the presentation a couple months ago or read quite a bit about it), and he was talking about it in terms of stocks and value.  Particularly, he was talking about corporate value going forward and how big owning content is for these companies in terms of future viability, profit, and value.  So investors know how important value is and Disney+ is very important to Wall Street.  

I would think Disney would want this to be a metaphorical drop the mic situation.  A "we're going to leave this right here for you," and release it with the level of content that would just blow people away.  I'm just surprised, and it really does encourage some to just wait to sign up.  While I'm interested in the Mandalorian and some of the new content, I'm perfectly content waiting until all the episodes are there and subscribing a couple months in when there's more content and just watching the show then - I don't need to watch anything the night/week it is released.  Since there aren't that many movies that we've been waiting to show the kids from the old library, we might as well keep finding titles on Hulu and Netflix for the kids to watch, and wait.  Additionally, if there's only a handful of things to watch, for many, the service may get stale awfully quickly - which is more of a worry, in my opinion.

Lastly, in writing all of this, I can't help but wonder if Disney is not looking for huge subscriber numbers right out of the gate, out of fears of technical problems.  I don't really believe this is the case, since even with smaller subscriber numbers, any technical issues will be heavily reported, but it almost feels like if they slowly build subscribers, they can test their systems better this way??? It just seems antithetical to the behavior of those at the top of the corporate ladder, however.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Anthony Vito said:


> I tried to allude to that (and likely did so poorly).  However, that's one of the very reasons I may just hold off a while on subscribing until there's a more substantial library.  Disney has a lot riding on this service, did a big presentation, has a big upcoming release date, etc., so I question the wisdom in holding it back like that.  They're going to have additional content to add as contracts with other providers expire, and they could have included the bulk of the Disney library while then adding in the Fox content that was acquired earlier this year.
> 
> I was talking with a friend last week who is a financial adviser, and we were discussing Disney and Disney+.  He's not a big Disney guy (I don't think they've even been down to Disney yet with their kids).  However, he knew all about Disney+ (it sounded like he either watched the presentation a couple months ago or read quite a bit about it), and he was talking about it in terms of stocks and value.  Particularly, he was talking about corporate value going forward and how big owning content is for these companies in terms of future viability, profit, and value.  So investors know how important value is and Disney+ is very important to Wall Street.
> 
> I would think Disney would want this to be a metaphorical drop the mic situation.  A "we're going to leave this right here for you," and release it with the level of content that would just blow people away.  I'm just surprised, and it really does encourage some to just wait to sign up.  While I'm interested in the Mandalorian and some of the new content, I'm perfectly content waiting until all the episodes are there and subscribing a couple months in when there's more content and just watching the show then - I don't need to watch anything the night/week it is released.  Since there aren't that many movies that we've been waiting to show the kids from the old library, we might as well keep finding titles on Hulu and Netflix for the kids to watch, and wait.  Additionally, if there's only a handful of things to watch, for many, the service may get stale awfully quickly - which is more of a worry, in my opinion.
> 
> Lastly, in writing all of this, I can't help but wonder if Disney is not looking for huge subscriber numbers right out of the gate, out of fears of technical problems.  I don't really believe this is the case, since even with smaller subscriber numbers, any technical issues will be heavily reported, but it almost feels like if they slowly build subscribers, they can test their systems better this way??? It just seems antithetical to the behavior of those at the top of the corporate ladder, however.



I see it as a number of factors:
1) They know the hard core fan will sign up no matter what
2) This isn't a one time purchase, they need to get people to continue to have it long term and to keep excitement and interest up over time - if they role everything out all at once then they don't have the continual marketing of "now this is available, now this has been added, etc.
3) Obviously some of the original stuff takes time to produce and they don't want all at once (and for things par to the Marvel MCU they can't have it all at once)

So, I can get why people would want more of the old movies and shows - definitely some more things I wish were there too (like Wonderful World of Color and stuff like that) but also get why Disney needs to play the long game and can't have everything at once ... so they are trying to start with a little bit for everyone that might be interested (I know some people that just will sign up for the entire Simpsons catalogue alone) and keep being able to role stuff out to keep interest up and keep people renewing their subscription

and "new subscribers" are important to investors too ... so while it would be great to have 50 million subscribers on day 1 (or whatever number they would want) ... if there are next to no new subscribers after that, it won't keep helping the stock.  Beter to start out with 20m and htne add 5m each quarter for the next 5 years


----------



## mollmoll4

Disney+ will be offered as an add-on to Hulu

https://www.elitedaily.com/p/disney...add-on-so-no-need-to-get-another-app-18366050


----------



## LoganBrown1990

mollmoll4 said:


> Disney+ will be offered as an add-on to Hulu
> 
> https://www.elitedaily.com/p/disney...add-on-so-no-need-to-get-another-app-18366050



We're super late to the Hulu game. We just got it last week so that we could watch Veronica Mars. Then we started adding shows to our queue...it looks like we'll have it for a while haha. So, depending on price, it might be nice to be able to just add it on!


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> And Gen X doesn’t care about anybody. Sincerely, Born in 74.



YES!!!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Since I'm guessing what's being discussed is only the beginning of the Disney+ discussions, can someone please start a Disney+ thread and take the conversation there.  This is a NEWS thread and we have pages and pages of Disney+ conversation here. Valuable stuff, it's just overtaking this thread.


----------



## OSUZorba

********** said:


> So - I think people are ignoring the obvious. I think they want to be able to roll out new content every week. Unlike Netflix that takes things down, I think D+ is going to leave it's content up. So rather than splat all its content at the same instance - they want to be able to say "and next week you get this, and then this". If they put everything on there at once, then everyone would be complaining "oh, it was great at first, but they never have new content." As some pointed out, it's not like you can watch the 1000 hours of shows/movies the first week. This way they keep making new additions. Seems so obvious to me.


If that is actually what happens, then good. If they decide to cycle things out and only have a total of 100 titles, then it is pretty bad.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...portedly-talks-join-cast-live-action-cruella/


----------



## The Pho

mollmoll4 said:


> Disney+ will be offered as an add-on to Hulu
> 
> https://www.elitedaily.com/p/disney...add-on-so-no-need-to-get-another-app-18366050



Now that is great news.  Hulu has a great interface and I already have multiple add ons.      Simplifies it that way.  



OSUZorba said:


> If that is actually what happens, then good. If they decide to cycle things out and only have a total of 100 titles, then it is pretty bad.





********** said:


> So - I think people are ignoring the obvious. I think they want to be able to roll out new content every week. Unlike Netflix that takes things down, I think D+ is going to leave it's content up. So rather than splat all its content at the same instance - they want to be able to say "and next week you get this, and then this". If they put everything on there at once, then everyone would be complaining "oh, it was great at first, but they never have new content." As some pointed out, it's not like you can watch the 1000 hours of shows/movies the first week. This way they keep making new additions. Seems so obvious to me.


We already know that at least some of the content will have to be removed to go back to Netflix in a couple years.  So not everything will be staying up once it’s added.

I believe they've announced 500 movies and 7500 episodes will be available by the end of the first year.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2019/07/disn...skyliner-gondola-system-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## jhoannam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Which is also not available day 1 on Disney+ hahaha


REALLY? We love this one. ugh.


----------



## rteetz

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ic-having-visa-troubles-after-returning-home/


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2019/07/disn...skyliner-gondola-system-at-walt-disney-world/


And they survived to tell the story!  Temp in Lake Buena Vista today is 88oF.  With the humidex it's 99oF.  7 adults in 1 cabin.

Cannot wait to ride these!!! Still holding out hope for our mid-September trip!


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2019/07/construction-walls-removed-at-star-wars-galaxys-edge-entrance/


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2019/07/disn...skyliner-gondola-system-at-walt-disney-world/


Did they make it? Were EMTs on standby with icebaths just in case?


----------



## jknezek

Happy Anniversary to the Disney/ABC merger....

https://www.benzinga.com/general/education/19/07/12098441/this-day-in-market-history-disney-buys-abc


----------



## Firebird060

Here is another thing with Disney + not just doing a content dump day 1.  Sure there are technical reasons why you might not want to aim for having everything hosted at one time, being that it costs money to host thousands upon thousands of hours of video and TV, you have to have a large server complex to handle that much data, I am not sure if Disney hosts there own or uses a outside company like AWS to host this info but knowing Disney its prob in house, so that means they will have to build that hardware and such. Its a larger initial upfront investment with more variables that can go wrong.  It makes more since to start off with a good solid chunk of content and increase overtime as the subscriptions come in and the money comes in  to offset your cost of operation.  Second is  Disney doesnt wants to make it a bit harder for those people who like to get a netflix subscription for 1 or 3 months, watch all the original content and then cancel till the next batch comes out.  Have a good solid time managed roll out of a bunch of highly anticipated titles helps keep people on the hook longer, paying those fees.  A third thing is, that when it comes to the classic movies,  I am pretty sure they still want to be able to sell people a copy of the movie.  If in November Im jonesing really hard to watch the Original Aladdin but it is only on the service in May till June, if I really want that movie to watch I need to pony up my money to get it "off season" Disney wants as many streams of income as they can from the digital assets they own.  They want you to pay to see it in the theater, they want you to pay to own it and they want you to pay to stream it, not to mention merchandise and IP in parks.  If all content was availble on Disney plus from release and stayed forever on Disney plus, than the value for the individual product goes down.  Disney wants you to love the movies they want you to want to watch it all the time, but they also want to make as much money as they can from it.    Disney is one of the few companys that developed there own Distribution channels for movies it has made them billions, I dont think Disney wants to kill the groudwork that Buena Vista Films now Walt Disney Motion Pictures set forth that has made them that much money.  It makes more financial sense from a home use movie stand point right now for Disney to keep some value in making people buy  the films they want.  After all Disney is the standard for createing hype for limited time movie purchases, just look at all the Disney Vault Films they like to pull out and try to sell for a limited time.  Its just artificial time lines, its not like they are actually taking master out of a vault any more and creating a limited copy of movies. Its all digital now its no harder to release a movie on a disc than it is do create a home movie on your own DVD.        At the end of the day its going to be about profit optimization, risk reduction and protecting the value of the IPs.


----------



## Ariel484

mollmoll4 said:


> Not news - but an interesting background on how WDW was built to deter and keep mosquitoes away:
> 
> https://www.aol.com/article/lifesty...CliKu7vD0jp7ByEbcLg8TQAkR8t9peIU5FPAXokedIeH4


AOL.com still exists?? The more you know.


----------



## rteetz

https://d23.com/magic-streaming-d23-expo-2019/


----------



## mikepizzo

Ariel484 said:


> AOL.com still exists?? The more you know.



Yes, they were purchased by Verizon in 2015 at a $4.4 billion valuation.  My wife still actively uses her AOL email, and I rib her about it every time she gives it out.


----------



## mikeamizzle

rteetz said:


> https://d23.com/magic-streaming-d23-expo-2019/


ok ; definitely planning on going to the goldblum panel!


----------



## dina444444

*News*

https://deadline.com/2019/07/the-li...llars-worldwide-box-office-disney-1202656926/


----------



## afan

mikepizzo said:


> Yes, they were purchased by Verizon in 2015 at a $4.4 billion valuation.  My wife still actively uses her AOL email, and I rib her about it every time she gives it out.



In her defense so do I but I don't want to deal with changing a 20 year old email.  And I was too late to the gmail thing so my email was already gone and I didn't want something different.  It still works just fine


----------



## rteetz

__
		http://instagr.am/p/B0jgQaag2nq/


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B0jgQaag2nq/


I assume they’ll be confirming and giving some details on the new coaster on Thursday then as well as the park.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> I assume they’ll be confirming and giving some details on the new coaster on Thursday then as well as the park.


Looks that way


----------



## wareagle57

This is not so much news, but the 30 day window for FP on GE opening day opened today. I’ve been anxiously awaiting this day to see how the new tiering would affect things. The good news is, I can finally book Tower of Terror (as early as 6:15 AM!) The bad news is, the tiering did nothing to open availability for Slinky. Did anyone who hasn’t booked in the 60 day window noticed it being easier to get on days 1 or 2? I had a 1 day trip in September and I know I couldn’t.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Looks that way



at this point if all the announcement is is details for the coaster, that will be a pretty big letdown


----------



## thepops

afan said:


> In her defense so do I but I don't want to deal with changing a 20 year old email.  And I was too late to the gmail thing so my email was already gone and I didn't want something different.  It still works just fine


A friend of mine still has a netscape.net address!


----------



## rteetz

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...5-p-m-pt/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q4wo0725190731190001F


----------



## BigRed98

TheMaxRebo said:


> at this point if all the announcement is is details for the coaster, that will be a pretty big letdown



I said the same thing to myself when I saw that Instagram post but there’s no way they would rent out the convention center to announce the new coaster. That post pretty much confirms they will be making more than one announcement. Most likely an update on the Terminator replacement, Jurassic Coaster, and of course the new park.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

********** said:


> So - I think people are ignoring the obvious. I think they want to be able to roll out new content every week. Unlike Netflix that takes things down, I think D+ is going to leave it's content up. So rather than splat all its content at the same instance - they want to be able to say "and next week you get this, and then this". If they put everything on there at once, then everyone would be complaining "oh, it was great at first, but they never have new content." As some pointed out, it's not like you can watch the 1000 hours of shows/movies the first week. This way they keep making new additions. Seems so obvious to me.


I can't speak for other people, but since you quoted my post I'll share that I'm not ignoring that at all.  Of course I get that they want to keep adding content over time.  

I still maintain that this starting list is ridiculously short given the MASSIVE catalogue they have to choose from.  I think they risk rubbing people the wrong way right out of the gate and being accused of a money grab for choosing to release SO LITTLE from day one and charging $7/mo for it.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155925970714427393


----------



## KevM

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155925970714427393



Little off topic but, that’s an unfortunate name to have at this point in time.  I’m sure he gets a lot of misdirected @s.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney+ to Adapt Award-Winning Novel “Challenger Deep,” with “Toy Story 4” Scribe Will McCormack Writing


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Stars of Broadway’s “The Lion King” Reunite on “The Lion Guard”


----------



## rteetz

*News*

TCM Announces Treasures from the Disney Vault September Lineup


----------



## scrappinginontario

wareagle57 said:


> This is not so much news, but the 30 day window for FP on GE opening day opened today. I’ve been anxiously awaiting this day to see how the new tiering would affect things. The good news is, I can finally book Tower of Terror (as early as 6:15 AM!) The bad news is, the tiering did nothing to open availability for Slinky. Did anyone who hasn’t booked in the 60 day window noticed it being easier to get on days 1 or 2? I had a 1 day trip in September and I know I couldn’t.


Not sure if this helps but my 60 day window opened July 9th.  I was online at 7am and the first FP I attempted to get was for 60+3 days, SDD at DHS.  At 7am the earliest FP (2 people) was 5:50-6:50pm.


----------



## rteetz

__
		http://instagr.am/p/B0CqboAANgr/


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B0CqboAANgr/


Some of those lyrics are um... in the Frozen short Olaf's Frozen Adventure...


----------



## mikepizzo

thepops said:


> A friend of mine still has a netscape.net address!



I was about to tell @afan at least it wasn't a netscape account...my deepest, most sincere, sympathies.


----------



## Anthony Vito

Um . . . there's a Frozen ride in Epcot??


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B0CqboAANgr/


1) I miss Jordan in the Voices of Liberty so much!
2) Glad to see he’s still singing for the Company! Many of the Voices members told me they have been involved with recordings over the past couple weeks but couldn’t share everything of course.
3) I’m not mentally ready for this show, because I don’t want to see Illuminations end!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

looks like not quite in use yet but expectation it will be used soon as tey then demolish the existing bag check areas to build new ones

https://blogmickey.com/2019/07/temp...truction-for-magic-kingdom-entrance-overhaul/


----------



## rteetz

Anthony Vito said:


> Um . . . there's a Frozen ride in Epcot??


Yes but Epcot Forever was supposed to play off of old Epcot.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Yes but Epcot Forever was supposed to play off of old Epcot.



at least I was able to clearly see "Imagination!!!!   Imagination!!!" on the music sheet in that image, so that is one positive!


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> at least I was able to clearly see "Imagination!!!!   Imagination!!!" on the music sheet in that image, so that is one positive!


And if you look below that you’ll see “Making memories”


----------



## DarthGallifrey

rteetz said:


> Yes but Epcot Forever was supposed to play off of old Epcot.



My biggest fear was that the new show would focus too much on IPs


----------



## rteetz




----------



## DarthGallifrey

rteetz said:


>



This looks AMAZING!  I hope I can snag a dessert party while im there in Sept


----------



## Ariel484

rteetz said:


> Some of those lyrics are um... in the Frozen short Olaf's Frozen Adventure...


Sigh.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


>




A show featuring oogie boogie is going to leave young children uplifted and inspired to follow their hearts.

Ok.


----------



## mikepizzo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> A show featuring oogie boogie is going to leave young children uplifted and inspired to follow their hearts.
> 
> Ok.



Very uplifting...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


>




ok, so apparently "Shelly" is a new character - was wondering who that was.  First thought was Shellie Mae, Duffy's friend, which, arguably, would be rather scary


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*


----------



## Anthony Vito

rteetz said:


> Yes but Epcot Forever was supposed to play off of old Epcot.


 Yeah - I realized the tone didn't come across in that - maybe a shoulder shrug emoji would've helped.  It was meant to point out bewilderment and grasping at straws for the connection (even if it's the connection to Frozen Ever After ride, that's not related at all to Olaf's Frozen Adventure other than the characters really - plus that's a Christmas song).


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2019/07/disn...aries-tree-of-life-projection-shows-and-more/


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2019/07/disn...aries-tree-of-life-projection-shows-and-more/




I am so ready for this.


----------



## ELLH

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156605694117863425




This one caught my attention.  I am assuming they're just making more room in that area but there is only so much they can do to alleviate the bottleneck as you pass under the breezeway at Columbia Harbor House, short of intruding on Memento Mori/CHH.  Still, I'll be interested to see how this particular project ends.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

More Free Disneyland Passholder Buttons for Using Mobile Order


----------



## rteetz

ELLH said:


> This one caught my attention.  I am assuming they're just making more room in that area but there is only so much they can do to alleviate the bottleneck as you pass under the breezeway at Columbia Harbor House, short of intruding on Memento Mori/CHH.  Still, I'll be interested to see how this particular project ends.


They are building a new seating area.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2019/07/disn...aries-tree-of-life-projection-shows-and-more/


Looks like I did my "Christmas trip" the wrong year! Should have waited until this Christmas with all the Christmas additions to ALL the parks.  Thought it was magical as it was.. but now.. Wow!


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> They are building a new seating area.



It would be awesome if it had shade. Maybe they could build a more permanent food thing for the hot dogs that @lentesta loves so much. Still need to get one.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Not surprising


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156695219737378816


----------



## BigRed98

I posted this on the Universal side of the boards but thought I would post it here as well. 

I have some new information about Universal’s new park from Alicia Stella on the Orlando Park Stop ******* Group:
-The Park will have at least 11 attractions
-Universal Classic Monsters land will have 1 major ride and 1 smaller ride/show. The major ride is a dark ride in Dracula’s castle. 
-There will be at least 2 shows in the park
-There will be some small scale street style shows in Nintendo Land
-The Park will contain at least 1 Thrill, 1 medium and 1 family Coaster.
-The Dreamworks land will only contain How To Train Your Dragon at Park opening


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

BigRed98 said:


> I posted this on the Universal side of the boards but thought I would post it here as well.
> 
> I have some new information about Universal’s new park from Alicia Stella on the Orlando Park Stop ******* Group:
> -The Park will have at least 11 attractions
> -Universal Classic Monsters land will have 1 major ride and 1 smaller ride/show. The major ride is a dark ride in Dracula’s castle.
> -There will be at least 2 shows in the park
> -There will be some small scale street style shows in Nintendo Land
> -The Park will contain at least 1 Thrill, 1 medium and 1 family Coaster.
> -The Dreamworks land will only contain How To Train Your Dragon at Park opening



Don't you be getting my hopes up. If there is no Dracula dark ride I am going to be very sad.


----------



## The Pho

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Don't you be getting my hopes up. If there is no Dracula dark ride I am going to be very sad.


It’s been rumored for a while from reliable places so I’d say it’s not unlikely at all.  Of course we could know officially in only a matter of hours now.


----------



## LoganBrown1990

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Don't you be getting my hopes up. If there is no Dracula dark ride I am going to be very sad.


Same! I got chills when I read that!!! A Universal Monsters land is like something from my wildest dreams!


----------



## BigRed98

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Don't you be getting my hopes up. If there is no Dracula dark ride I am going to be very sad.



I would be upset to but I trust Alicia on Universal rumors. Multiple insiders have been saying this as well but with anything, nothing is confirmed until Universal confirms it.


----------



## rteetz

WDI has a YouTube presence now.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156743814683348992


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156743814683348992



What do you think he's talking about?


----------



## rteetz

Iowamomof4 said:


> What do you think he's talking about?


I’m guessing props and what not for SWGE and other projects.


----------



## bluecastle

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2019/07/disn...aries-tree-of-life-projection-shows-and-more/


Do you think it is safe to assume these holiday effects will still be going on the first week of January?


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> WDI has a YouTube presence now.



I'm sure it's probably customary to use full official names for locations when producing this kind of content...but man...I just feel like it's always advertise city.

"I really love going to *Pandora: The World of Avatar ™*"

But if this means more "behind the scenes" content, then I'm game.

EDIT: And they should really build a playlist on their channel so we can watch these videos in the proper order.


----------



## Phicinfan

ELLH said:


> This one caught my attention.  I am assuming they're just making more room in that area but there is only so much they can do to alleviate the bottleneck as you pass under the breezeway at Columbia Harbor House, short of intruding on Memento Mori/CHH.  Still, I'll be interested to see how this particular project ends.


Per one insider - they will just redo and put seating and shade back.


----------



## iamfathom

Do we know if there will be any live streams of the Uni press conference?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

BigRed98 said:


> I posted this on the Universal side of the boards but thought I would post it here as well.
> 
> I have some new information about Universal’s new park from Alicia Stella on the Orlando Park Stop ******* Group:
> -The Park will have at least 11 attractions
> -Universal Classic Monsters land will have 1 major ride and 1 smaller ride/show. The major ride is a dark ride in Dracula’s castle.
> -There will be at least 2 shows in the park
> -There will be some small scale street style shows in Nintendo Land
> -The Park will contain at least 1 Thrill, 1 medium and 1 family Coaster.
> -The Dreamworks land will only contain How To Train Your Dragon at Park opening


Classic Monsters -- the first thing I've read about this that might make this appealing to me.


----------



## scrappinginontario

No details on official dates yet but, @spleuchan called the 'Future Stay' number (x8844) from their resort room today and as we'd hoped a Free Dining BounceBack has been released for certain dates between May and September of 2020.  I'll post further details as they become available.

SO glad to see that the fear of FD going away once SWGE opens have been put to rest!


----------



## hertamaniac

iamfathom said:


> Do we know if there will be any live streams of the Uni press conference?



https://www.wesh.com/


----------



## fatmanatee

BigRed98 said:


> I posted this on the Universal side of the boards but thought I would post it here as well.
> 
> I have some new information about Universal’s new park from Alicia Stella on the Orlando Park Stop ******* Group:
> -The Park will have at least 11 attractions
> -Universal Classic Monsters land will have 1 major ride and 1 smaller ride/show. The major ride is a dark ride in Dracula’s castle.
> -There will be at least 2 shows in the park
> -There will be some small scale street style shows in Nintendo Land
> -The Park will contain at least 1 Thrill, 1 medium and 1 family Coaster.
> -The Dreamworks land will only contain How To Train Your Dragon at Park opening


Was unfamiliar with Alicia until recently but it seems like she's really locked in with sources over there, she's been ahead on a few big stories.


----------



## wareagle57

hertamaniac said:


> https://www.wesh.com/



Do we know what time? I don't see a link to a stream on that page.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

wareagle57 said:


> Do we know what time? I don't see a link to a stream on that page.


They posted on twitter that there are no plans for a livestream... which seems weird to me, but...


----------



## rteetz

Florida Governor Ron Desantis is on hand. Its also a rather small announcement area. I thought I expected a little bit more.


----------



## SaintsManiac

According to Twitter it's going to drop any minute now. Refreshing like mad.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> They posted on twitter that there are no plans for a livestream... which seems weird to me, but...


I agree strange not to stream this.


----------



## Iowamomof4

scrappinginontario said:


> No details on official dates yet but, @spleuchan called the 'Future Stay' number (x8844) from their resort room today and as we'd hoped a Free Dining BounceBack has been released for certain dates between May and September of 2020.  I'll post further details as they become available.
> 
> SO glad to see that the fear of FD going away once SWGE opens have been put to rest!



OH MY GOODNESS!!!! We're going to WDW in just 17 days and now I have to make plans about a possible trip with the family for next summer. I'll be watching for more exact dates so we can figure out what might work best for us. Thank you for mentioning this!


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> I agree strange not to stream this.


Depends on how big the announcement really is and if there is much detail.


----------



## rteetz

Just beginning. Universal CEO Tom Williams introducing people.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> Depends on how big the announcement really is and if there is much detail.


Disney allows streaming at D23 so that's why I found it weird. They are allowed to live tweet.


----------



## hertamaniac

wareagle57 said:


> Do we know what time? I don't see a link to a stream on that page.



They state below they will live steam.

https://www.wesh.com/article/universal-orlando-new-theme-park-rumors/28521885


----------



## rteetz

Comcast CEO also there.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> Disney allows streaming at D23 so that's why I found it weird. They are allowed to live tweet.


D23 is a much larger event with a larger fan base.

Still I would’ve liked to see a stream for this.


----------



## rteetz

Universal's Epic Universe


----------



## rteetz




----------



## charliebrown

BigRed98 said:


> -Universal Classic Monsters land will have 1 major ride and 1 smaller ride/show. The major ride is a dark ride in Dracula’s castle.



Im ready to get spooky.




Please don't let this be another ride with a screen..........


----------



## rteetz

hertamaniac said:


> They state below they will live steam.
> 
> https://www.wesh.com/article/universal-orlando-new-theme-park-rumors/28521885


No streaming.


----------



## fatmanatee

rteetz said:


> Universal's Epic Universe


That's a mouthful.


----------



## hertamaniac

rteetz said:


> No streaming.



That's not what they said.


----------



## charliebrown

Official Name: Universal's Epic Universe

Rejected names:
Universals Universe that is Epic

Universal's Universally Loved Universe

 Universal Universal  Universal Universal  Universal Universal  Universal Universal  Universal Universal  Universal Universal


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156931627848732672


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156931698032021505


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156931970049413120


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156932502952579072


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156932013573726208


----------



## KevM

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156932013573726208



That’s pretty damn big.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156933636001869826


----------



## LoganBrown1990

I definitely agree that the name is an interesting choice, but I'm sure we'll all get used to it over the next few years.  The artwork looks pretty incredible!


----------



## rteetz

Universal did not give a timeline or any IP that will be in this park.


----------



## Brett Wyman

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156932013573726208



Any unique transportation between parks outside of Universal busses on public roads?


----------



## rteetz

High resolution artwork here

https://blog.universalorlando.com/whats-new/announcing-universals-epic-universe/


----------



## rteetz

Brett Wyman said:


> Any unique transportation between parks outside of Universal busses on public roads?


All we got was 14,000 jobs created at a 15/hr starting rate, a new park, and the name. No other details.


----------



## ONUAtrain

rteetz said:


> Universal did not give a timeline or any IP that will be in this park.



Seems odd to not even announce one IP that would be in the park, especially with Nintendo already out there.


----------



## fatmanatee

rteetz said:


> High resolution artwork here
> 
> https://blog.universalorlando.com/whats-new/announcing-universals-epic-universe/


MUCH better picture, and... I still have no idea what's what. Any detectives here? I can't even figure out where Nintendo World is (lower right, maybe?).


----------



## rteetz

ONUAtrain said:


> Seems odd to not even announce one IP that would be in the park, especially with Nintendo already out there.


Yeah very weird to just not say anything about even a timeframe or some vague details about what will be in the land. I know things change but give us something lol.


----------



## mollmoll4

ONUAtrain said:


> Seems odd to not even announce one IP that would be in the park, especially with Nintendo already out there.



I get that this is still a huge announcement - but the execution feels like a dud. ALL that hype to announce something everyone had already figured out? Then they won't answer questions about theme or timing? Ok...


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156935867900006403


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156936098502893573


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156935596121702406


----------



## atricks

Click below for a very high res version of the same image:

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EA5ClFWXsAE6hjV?format=jpg&name=4096x4096


----------



## The Pho

fatmanatee said:


> MUCH better picture, and... I still have no idea what's what. Any detectives here? I can't even figure out where Nintendo World is (lower right, maybe?).


Looks to me like Nintendo on the left after entering the park.  A dualing coaster on the right alongside a river ride, so maybe more Jurassic.   And on the top either that’s the classic monster land or fantastic beasts.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156937111494434816


----------



## jknezek

fatmanatee said:


> That's a mouthful.


I know some people, maybe many people or most people, are going to hate the name. I don't mind it. Lets face it, most people are going to call it Epic Universe. That works really well with Epic being a great word to lead with to invoke what they want, Universe describing the different aspects of the park, and it calls to mind the root name of Universal. I like it. It's more memorable than anything that was, thankfully, avoided for a possible DHS rename. Yes, it's a bit repetitive, but only if it's not truncated. And it's pretty much always going to be truncated.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156937111494434816


Hey I was pretty close!


----------



## fatmanatee

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156937111494434816


Oooh shes good.


----------



## KevM

fatmanatee said:


> MUCH better picture, and... I still have no idea what's what. Any detectives here? I can't even figure out where Nintendo World is (lower right, maybe?).



Top left, maybe the Universal Monsters?  It sort of looks like a “gothic” village.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

mollmoll4 said:


> I get that this is still a huge announcement - but the execution feels like a dud. ALL that hype to announce something everyone had already figured out?


Insiders knew information--general public unlikely.


----------



## charliebrown

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156937111494434816



But this is just a rumor? Correct. We don't have anything official?

Assuming thats the case, it seems fairly plausible.


----------



## hertamaniac

Video of conference.

https://www.wesh.com/article/universal-announces-epic-new-theme-park-for-orlando/28575526


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Insiders knew information--general public unlikely.


General public still doesn't get much in terms of details either though.


----------



## The Pho

charliebrown said:


> But this is just a rumor? Correct. We don't have anything official?
> 
> Assuming thats the case, it seems fairly plausible.


Not official but she is highly reliable.


----------



## rteetz

charliebrown said:


> But this is just a rumor? Correct. We don't have anything official?
> 
> Assuming thats the case, it seems fairly plausible.


Correct but Alicia Stella is as good as it gets for Universal stuff


----------



## charliebrown

Anyone notice the large performance space in the back left corner? Could Universal be getting into the concert/special event business? Perhaps a Fantasmic style show?


----------



## SG131

If only they would do a Harry Potter Hotel!  It looks like they have some fountains set up in the back for a bellagio style fountain show.  Maybe I missed an announcement, but I'm a little surprised about the dueling coaster.  That didn't work out so well last time....


----------



## Brett Wyman

fatmanatee said:


> MUCH better picture, and... I still have no idea what's what. Any detectives here? I can't even figure out where Nintendo World is (lower right, maybe?).



I think Nintendo land is the lower/middle left one. I see what looks like mushrooms and pipes and they have the high walls to make your feel like your in that world.


----------



## The Pho

charliebrown said:


> Anyone notice the large performance space in the back right corner? Could Universal be getting into the concert/special event business? Perhaps a Fantasmic style show?


They already do concerts and shows in their current parks. 



SG131 said:


> Maybe I missed an announcement, but I'm a little surprised about the dueling coaster. That didn't work out so well last time....


I saw some rumors about it before, but I’m very happy to see it.  Dueling Dragons was a great ride, this one probably won’t have the dueling loops that caused the issue there.  This concept art is very promising and I hope this is mostly what gets delivered to us.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156941314874908673


----------



## mollmoll4

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Insiders knew information--general public unlikely.



Right. I'm just saying that EVEN if I was a member of the "general public" (in the sense that I wasn't on these boards...) I think this was a little underwhelming on the details front.  They couldn't hype the NUMBER of lands, or the approximate time frame? That's all I'm saying. It's going to have a lot of buzz, but it'd have MORE if they gave the public more.


----------



## Cinderumbrella

So they announced a 3rd theme park but didn’t say when it was opening?


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> General public still doesn't get much in terms of details either though.


Yeah I'm not upset about that though oddly enough. Whatever amount of information they were or were not going to release it's still an official announcement that another theme park is being built----that alone is HUGE news to the general public.


----------



## rteetz

Cinderumbrella said:


> So they announced a 3rd theme park but didn’t say when it was opening?


Correct


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Quick Service Dining and Drink Venues Coming to Walt Disney World Swan and Dolphin Resort


----------



## PolyRob

Cinderumbrella said:


> So they announced a 3rd theme park but didn’t say when it was opening?


Wouldn't Universal technically consider it to be it's 4th?! 

Universal loves to market the WP that electrocuted people as a "theme park"  (pretty Epic!)


----------



## KevM

charliebrown said:


> Anyone notice the large performance space in the back right corner? Could Universal be getting into the concert/special event business? Perhaps a Fantasmic style show?



I noticed the one up by the Classic Monsters land.  I was picturing that being used for something like the Indy show at HS.


----------



## merry_nbright

I’m a huge fan of universal monsters, so this is going to be great!


----------



## fatmanatee

Cinderumbrella said:


> So they announced a 3rd theme park but didn’t say when it was opening?


Way early. Early chatter is 2023 but who knows, there's a lot of stuff happening here. It's like building a bunch of Galaxy Edges.


----------



## charliebrown

KevM said:


> I noticed the one up by the Classic Monsters land.  I was picturing that being used for something like the Indy show at HS.


 Im sorry, I meant back left, thats the one I was referring too. I'll edit my original post.


----------



## skier_pete

I don't like to be a hater. A brand new theme park in Florida for the first time this century is a wonderful thing and if it's truly revolutionary (pardon me for doubting this) than all the better to force Disney to up they're game. 

However, even ignoring using the word Universal twice - the name alone "Epic Universe" is pretty terrible.  It doesn't really SAY anything about the park. Let's ignore Disney's name but "Universal Studios" tells you it will set up sort of like a film studio, and "Islands of Adventure" says there will be separate themed "islands" that will be full or excitement. What the heck does "Epic Universe" tell me? It's Epic, and it represents the entire Universe? Epic is such a "of the now" word, it just doesn't feel like it will hold up well. (It's like calling a theme park ride "Rise of the..." something ....oh wait.) I'm supposing JK Rowling wouldn't let them call it "Fantastic Worlds" which to me was an infinitely superior title. 

I also think it was weird to announce the theme park, but not even announce around when it was opening. (2021? 2023? 3002?)  It makes it the type of announcement you see all the time that never comes to fruition - "Coming Soon! New Sears location!" I can see them holding back the IP being too early to confirm these things - but just presenting a vague name with no other information just makes it feel very underwhelming of an announcement.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


>



so if I am looking at it correctly the hotel is in the back of the park?  That is different ... I assume a way for hotel guest to get there direcly


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> so if I am looking at it correctly the hotel is in the back of the park?  That is different ... I assume a way for hotel guest to get there direcly


Yeah I am sure there is a parking lot behind the hotel. Possibly even more hotels in that area. Similar to how Tokyo DisneySea is building their new in park hotel.


----------



## skier_pete

PolyRob said:


> Wouldn't Universal technically consider it to be it's 4th?!
> 
> Universal loves to market the WP that electrocuted people as a "theme park"  (pretty Epic!)



That's one thing I noticed with Universal when we were there in May - the word EPIC is everywhere in the parks. EPIC this, EPIC that. Not surprised we now have an "EPIC" park.


----------



## LoganBrown1990

rteetz said:


>


I just know I'm going to spend the next however many years getting so excited every time I see something about a whole land dedicated to the classic monsters. That's so much better than a QS restaurant!


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> so if I am looking at it correctly the hotel is in the back of the park?  That is different ... I assume a way for hotel guest to get there direcly



Don't assume the front of the park is the front of the picture. Remember the concept art for Epcot from D23 last time that was looking at Future World from towards World Showcase, with the front of the park at the back of the photo. I would say it's likely similar here - the hotel will be at the front/hub of the park.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> I don't like to be a hater. A brand new theme park in Florida for the first time this century is a wonderful thing and if it's truly revolutionary (pardon me for doubting this) than all the better to force Disney to up they're game.
> 
> However, even ignoring using the word Universal twice - the name alone "Epic Universe" is pretty terrible.  It doesn't really SAY anything about the park. Let's ignore Disney's name but "Universal Studios" tells you it will set up sort of like a film studio, and "Islands of Adventure" says there will be separate themed "islands" that will be full or excitement. What the heck does "Epic Universe" tell me? It's Epic, and it represents the entire Universe? Epic is such a "of the now" word, it just doesn't feel like it will hold up well. (It's like calling a theme park ride "Rise of the..." something ....oh wait.) I'm supposing JK Rowling wouldn't let them call it "Fantastic Worlds" which to me was an infinitely superior title.
> 
> I also think it was weird to announce the theme park, but not even announce around when it was opening. (2021? 2023? 3002?)  It makes it the type of announcement you see all the time that never comes to fruition - "Coming Soon! New Sears location!" I can see them holding back the IP being too early to confirm these things - but just presenting a vague name with no other information just makes it feel very underwhelming of an announcement.



I am not necessarily a big fan of the name but I think "universe" is being used the same way as "worlds" would be - like the Marvel Cinematic Universe or how WWE calls their fan base the WWE Universe - it is like a definied space/world with specific rules, etc.

So this will be a collection of various universes, each of which is "Epic" so of large scale and amazing.  I don't see it as that different than "Islands of Adventure"


----------



## atricks

Video of the Universal press conference


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ur-back-to-school-shopping-at-disney-springs/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ay-package-walt-disney-world-resort-stay-now/


----------



## Spaceguy55

The thing I noticed in the concept art was FIREWORKS ..


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

mollmoll4 said:


> Right. I'm just saying that EVEN if I was a member of the "general public" (in the sense that I wasn't on these boards...) I think this was a little underwhelming on the details front.  They couldn't hype the NUMBER of lands, or the approximate time frame? That's all I'm saying. It's going to have a lot of buzz, but it'd have MORE if they gave the public more.


I do see your point. I'm sure my local news will pick up the story eventually and so will other news outlets. What people will be paying attention to is that a new Universal theme park is coming all the other details probably become white noise at this exact point.

I think an announcement of a new theme park (NOT a water theme park) in Orlando for Universal where the last one was opened 20 years ago is very big news. It's not a new land, it's not a new ride and those two things are ones where I would be more likely to expect more details like the theming and approximate timeline, it's an entirely new theme park which to me is a big enough annoucement at the moment. It's something people have been wanting for a long while and now Universal has confirmed it.

I guess this is one of the times (rare for me lol) that I don't think they need to spill all the details right now right here. It's possible they are floating the excitement out there that a new theme park will be coming and will be giving details over time. Maybe they are waiting for some Star Wars fervor to die down a bit. IDK.


----------



## SG131

********** said:


> That's one thing I noticed with Universal when we were there in May - the word EPIC is everywhere in the parks. EPIC this, EPIC that. Not surprised we now have an "EPIC" park.


Epic is a buzz word right now.  But by 2023 it will most likely have run its course.  Not sure I'd use such a "trendy" word that could be stale by park opening.


----------



## skier_pete

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I guess this is one of the times (rare for me lol) that I don't think they need to spill all the details right now right here. It's possible they are floating the excitement out there that a new theme park will be coming and will be giving details over time. Maybe they are waiting for some Star Wars fervor to die down a bit. IDK.



I agree no real details are necessary - but I still think it odd no time frame. The only reason you don't give a time frame is if the timeframe is extremely long. If the rumored 2023 is the date - that may be long enough out that they are thinking "No reason to hurt our press conference telling people it's four years away."


----------



## LoganBrown1990

SG131 said:


> Epic is a buzz word right now.  But by 2023 it will most likely have run its course.  Not sure I'd use such a "trendy" word that could be stale by park opening.



It's a buzz word for sure. But even when it's not as widely used in pop culture, the meaning of the word will be the same as it has been for centuries.


----------



## DarthGallifrey

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I do see your point. I'm sure my local news will pick up the story eventually and so will other news outlets. What people will be paying attention to is that a new Universal theme park is coming all the other details probably become white noise at this exact point.
> 
> I think an announcement of a new theme park (NOT a water theme park) in Orlando for Universal where the last one was opened 20 years ago is very big news. It's not a new land, it's not a new ride and those two things are ones where I would be more likely to expect more details like the theming and approximate timeline, it's an entirely new theme park which to me is a big enough annoucement at the moment. It's something people have been wanting for a long while and now Universal has confirmed it.
> 
> I guess this is one of the times (rare for me lol) that I don't think they need to spill all the details right now right here. It's possible they are floating the excitement out there that a new theme park will be coming and will be giving details over time. Maybe they are waiting for some Star Wars fervor to die down a bit. IDK.



Looking at it from a marketing standpoint I think they wanted to get the general announcement out of the way prior to D23.  Disney has a lot of stuff in works but nothing quite as big as an entirely new theme park.  Universal is smart to build the buzz but not over-promise right out of the gates.  Im expecting a drip feed marketing campaign where they introduce each land separately.  Probably after D23 and news of EPCOT expansion/updates have settled.


----------



## Firebird060

Anyone think that the top left of the high res picture shows what looks like a quidditch stadium  besides me?   Also, not surprised they haven't released a time frame yet.   I wouldnt be surprised if they are still having issues finding enough contractors to build the park. Disney has alot of the classic construction companies tied up with announced projects,  that are of a smaller scale.  So even if one of these companies would also be used to Universals new park,  just getting the people hired or subcontractors hired is prob taking time. If they are forced to use sub contractors or hire more then their is a learning time curve to build themeing at this level of scale.    I dont think universal has a contract set yet for a timeline with penalties yet for any one contractor.  They prob wont announced a time line or year until that is all worked out.


----------



## Cinderumbrella

fatmanatee said:


> Way early. Early chatter is 2023 but who knows, there's a lot of stuff happening here. It's like building a bunch of Galaxy Edges.



I guess I just don’t understand making that big of an announcement with no timeframe.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Don't assume the front of the park is the front of the picture. Remember the concept art for Epcot from D23 last time that was looking at Future World from towards World Showcase, with the front of the park at the back of the photo. I would say it's likely similar here - the hotel will be at the front/hub of the park.



certainly could be the case - just that looks a like like an entrance with security tents in front of it, etc. in the lower left (my red circle):


----------



## scrappinginontario

Iowamomof4 said:


> OH MY GOODNESS!!!! We're going to WDW in just 17 days and now I have to make plans about a possible trip with the family for next summer. I'll be watching for more exact dates so we can figure out what might work best for us. Thank you for mentioning this!


This Free Dining BounceBack thread contains details of the offer.


----------



## DarthGallifrey

TheMaxRebo said:


> certainly could be the case - that looks a like like an entrance with security tents in front of it, etc. in the lower left (my red circle):
> 
> View attachment 421955



It could be a situation like the Grand Californian and DCA at Disneyland where hotel guests have their own separate entrance from the general public.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DarthGallifrey said:


> It could be a situation like the Grand Californian and DCA at Disneyland where hotel guests have their own separate entrance from the general public.



yeah, figure that - but the GC is still towards the front of the park ... in this image (assuming I have the entrance correct) it almost makes the tall hotel the "wennie" of the park, drawing guests towards it. 

Not necessarily bad - could be really cool, certainly for guests of that hotel - just different


----------



## Spaceguy55

Assuming they have the funding in place and there's no severe recession..how long would a park like this take to build from start to finish ?


----------



## rteetz

Spaceguy55 said:


> Assuming they have the funding in place and there's no severe recession..how long would a park like this take to build from start to finish ?


Work is already underway.


----------



## KevM

Speaking of the hotel (knowing this is just a concept art of the park) but iI would have expected a hotel built into the new gate to be more themed towards an epic world.  The concept art certainty has it looking nice, but not as themed as I would expect it to be.


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> certainly could be the case - just that looks a like like an entrance with security tents in front of it, etc. in the lower left (my red circle):
> 
> View attachment 421955



Oh, I missed that. Then I would guess the hotel will have a separate entrance and just be attached to the themepark so they can overcharge for rooms.



KevM said:


> Speaking of the hotel (knowing this is just a concept art of the park) but iI would have expected a hotel built into the new gate to be more themed towards an epic world.  The concept art certainty has it looking nice, but not as themed as I would expect it to be.



Actually, the concept art makes the theme look like "Vegas Casino", but concept art this early is usually pretty unspecific.


----------



## Spaceguy55

rteetz said:


> Work is already underway.


I didn't pay attention to until all the parks that are here now were built, so I was just wondering as far as how many years ..2.. 3..maybe?


----------



## umichigan10

Universal’s made me skeptical on what they’re delivering with this given their history of overhyping things. Volcano bay was the first “water theme park”, but was really just a nice water park. And hagrids was the first “story roller coaster” which is a patently false statement when one sees what the ride is: a solid coaster with good theming and AA’s.

I’m not trying to insinuate that the new park won’t be good, but I’m skeptical of it “revolutionizing the theme park industry” as they claim


----------



## Gusey

So with some of the things  announced about why they aren't doing details, they mentioned competition (probably Disney) and that a universe is bigger than a World (probably a dig at Disney World)  They are probably going to announce more after D23  
Also, 1st proper theme park in Orlando (not sure where Legoland is?) since Animal Kingdom or Islands of Adventure. That is pretty monumental


----------



## rteetz

Spaceguy55 said:


> I didn't pay attention to until all the parks that are here now were built, so I was just wondering as far as how many years ..2.. 3..maybe?


Theme parks these days are at least 3 years if not 4 or 5 years. We are looking at nothing before 2022.


----------



## BaymaxFan78

Spaceguy55 said:


> Assuming they have the funding in place and there's no severe recession..how long would a park like this take to build from start to finish ?


probably 4-5 years, depending on the budget.


----------



## Spaceguy55

Any aerials from the site yet...so we can start watching...


----------



## rteetz

Spaceguy55 said:


> Any aerials from the site yet...so we can start watching...


Several.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Television Takes Over Hulu Original Scripted Content Team


----------



## rteetz

*News*

D23 Reveals Gold Member Offers and Perks for D23 Expo 2019


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“Pup Academy” From Air Bud Entertainment Coming to Disney Channel This August


----------



## OSUZorba

LoganBrown1990 said:


> I definitely agree that the name is an interesting choice, but I'm sure we'll all get used to it over the next few years.  The artwork looks pretty incredible!


Really, everyone will drop the first Universal's and it'll just be "Epic Universe" which is cool. UEU is also a decent acronym.  The Smart thing about sticking Universe in there is that even when people drop Universal, everyone will still instantly realize it is universal.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/hong...representing-disney-princesses-are-installed/


----------



## Firebird060

The groundwork is well under way but thats completely different then laying the foundations and putting anything up.  Other than some track pieces sitting on site, there isnt anything major that is underway.  We also dont have a concrete time frame for the bus lane addition to the road running between the universal properties.  Universal is playing there cards very close to their chest.  The question is will they lay the park out first, with electrical conduits,  plumbing and ground water management first and then build it all at once or in phases. 

They could just build the infrastructure as they go as well, but that means each land will have to go up one at a time with a slight increase in time to allow for the tie ins to the existing infrastructure. I see this unlikely though because they have torn up alot of land to do it one land a time. I suspect they are going to lay it all out first and go with a tiered approach for each land to allow them to not need to bring in alot of out of state contractors but this comes with a risk as well as benefit. If they do one at a time they arent opening a full park right away, which means they are pushing out the build over a longer period. Which may or may not work in their favor with hype, they could run into the issue that Disneys Hollywood Studios did when have the park was closed. Not many people wanted to go to a half day park. Also it gives Disney more than enough time to come back with a counter punch if they want to. Second negative thing is, that if they do go with a teir level opening approach, they have a higher risk of either being in the middle of construction or opening lands up durring the next recession that might happen. That will constrain budgets and call for changes to what is being built, Disney learned that well enough Universal might not want to risk that. The good thing about a structured build is that it will spread the cost out over alot of quarters for that very possibility. If this is the case I could see universal not mentioning all the rides for each land right away as they have to axe them if a recession does happen. Ideally though we all would like to see Universal opt to build the whole park all at once. It means a much larger investment upfront and more than likely higher labor costs but it would make the hype all that more real for people. 

I think it will be important to see how Universal handles this project. This is a completely different project then adding a water park near your already established parks.  Universal is right in saying this is Epic,  I think this will be something that we should watch very closely.  We know Disney will as well,  but I feel the speed of how the park is built will tell us alot.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

OSUZorba said:


> Really, everyone will drop the first Universal's and it'll just be "Epic Universe" which is cool. UEU is also a decent acronym.  The Smart thing about sticking Universe in there is that even when people drop Universal, everyone will still instantly realize it is universal.


Technically Islands of Adventure is Universal's Islands of Adventure---when is the last time you heard that over just Islands of Adventure? Now with Studios I do still hear Universal Studios but not Universal Studios Florida. Universal's Volcano Bay is simply Volcano Bay and Universal CityWalk is simply CityWalk. 

I'm more thinking like you people will end up simplifying it with the new theme park.


----------



## rteetz

Firebird060 said:


> Other than some track pieces sitting on site, there isnt anything major that is underway


Thats for Jurassic World anyways.


----------



## OSUZorba

********** said:


> However, even ignoring using the word Universal twice - the name alone "Epic Universe" is pretty terrible.  It doesn't really SAY anything about the park.



What exactly is an Epcot? Even when it was EPCOT, it was never a city or a prototype of a city.


----------



## Spotpkt

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156932013573726208



Based on that image it looks like 1.1-1.3 square miles in size.  Obviously, we don't know how much of that is park, hotels, entertainment, etc...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OSUZorba said:


> What exactly is an Epcot? Even when it was EPCOT, it was never a city or a prototype of a city.



Well, that is an unusual case as the Epcot that got built is nothing like what Walt envisioned when he came up with EPCOT

But yeah, at the end of the day I don't think the name of the park will have a lot to do with the ultimate success of the park


----------



## TheMaxRebo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156963318944411648


----------



## Phicinfan

********** said:


> I don't like to be a hater. A brand new theme park in Florida for the first time this century is a wonderful thing and if it's truly revolutionary (pardon me for doubting this) than all the better to force Disney to up they're game.
> 
> However, even ignoring using the word Universal twice - the name alone "Epic Universe" is pretty terrible.  It doesn't really SAY anything about the park. Let's ignore Disney's name but "Universal Studios" tells you it will set up sort of like a film studio, and "Islands of Adventure" says there will be separate themed "islands" that will be full or excitement. What the heck does "Epic Universe" tell me? It's Epic, and it represents the entire Universe? Epic is such a "of the now" word, it just doesn't feel like it will hold up well. (It's like calling a theme park ride "Rise of the..." something ....oh wait.) I'm supposing JK Rowling wouldn't let them call it "Fantastic Worlds" which to me was an infinitely superior title.
> 
> I also think it was weird to announce the theme park, but not even announce around when it was opening. (2021? 2023? 3002?)  It makes it the type of announcement you see all the time that never comes to fruition - "Coming Soon! New Sears location!" I can see them holding back the IP being too early to confirm these things - but just presenting a vague name with no other information just makes it feel very underwhelming of an announcement.


Didn't I see a line where they said - A universe is bigger than a world so taking a straight shot at Disney?  I thought I read that....


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

As a parks super fan, the announcement today did nothing for me. I already knew they were building a new park. So meh. So happy one of their big announcements was the starting wage for employees. I guess that's to win political correctness points or whatever. We can't announce a flagship Nintendo land, but our employees will be receiving these starting wages.

Back to waiting for the rest of the hhn houses and scare zones to be announced.


----------



## fatmanatee

Phicinfan said:


> Didn't I see a line where they said - A universe is bigger than a world so taking a straight shot at Disney?  I thought I read that....


They did say that. And to be fair... the space is really big. Whether it's good or not is a different story.


----------



## umichigan10

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> As a parks super fan, the announcement today did nothing for me. I already knew they were building a new park. So meh. So happy one of their big announcements was the starting wage for employees. I guess that's to win political correctness points or whatever. We can't announce a flagship Nintendo land, but our employees will be receiving these starting wages.
> 
> Back to waiting for the rest of the hhn houses and scare zones to be announced.


Disney said they’re gonna be gradually moving their employees up to 15/hour right? So maybe Uni is trying to establish that they’re following suit in order to establish that they won’t be a “lesser” place to work wage wise


----------



## Dubb

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> As a parks super fan, the announcement today did nothing for me. I already knew they were building a new park. So meh. So happy one of their big announcements was the starting wage for employees. I guess that's to win political correctness points or whatever. We can't announce a flagship Nintendo land, but our employees will be receiving these starting wages.
> 
> Back to waiting for the rest of the hhn houses and scare zones to be announced.




Aren't you a ray of sunshine.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-mansion-50th-anniversary-at-disneyland-park/


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/imagineering-in-a-box-series-debuts-from-walt-disney-imagineering/
I started doing this online course last night. Its really interesting.


----------



## unbanshee

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/imagineering-in-a-box-series-debuts-from-walt-disney-imagineering/
> I started doing this online course last night. Its really interesting.



Cool! I'd imagine there is some new stuff to be learned, even as a disney fan?


----------



## dolewhipdreams

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/imagineering-in-a-box-series-debuts-from-walt-disney-imagineering/
> I started doing this online course last night. Its really interesting.


Oh this is intriguing! What kind of videos have you watched so far?


----------



## Ariel484

Phicinfan said:


> Didn't I see a line where they said - A universe is bigger than a world so taking a straight shot at Disney?  I thought I read that....


BUURRRRRN...quite a few funny GIFs in the replies to this one.


----------



## skier_pete

Spaceguy55 said:


> Any aerials from the site yet...so we can start watching...


 
They planted a tree.


----------



## rteetz

unbanshee said:


> Cool! I'd imagine there is some new stuff to be learned, even as a disney fan?


Yes definitely and its fun to create you're own land.


----------



## rteetz

dolewhipdreams said:


> Oh this is intriguing! What kind of videos have you watched so far?


I am on the graphics part.


----------



## skier_pete

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> As a parks super fan, the announcement today did nothing for me. I already knew they were building a new park. So meh. So happy one of their big announcements was the starting wage for employees. I guess that's to win political correctness points or whatever. We can't announce a flagship Nintendo land, but our employees will be receiving these starting wages.
> 
> Back to waiting for the rest of the hhn houses and scare zones to be announced.



Honestly the $15 / hour pay rate is pure marketing. If Disney goes to that rate for everyone (which it is going to before this park opens) then Universal HAS to match if it wants to keep it's wage earners. 

The bigger issue is at what point are these parks going to run out of employees?


----------



## rteetz

Interesting update to the D23 Schedule


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> Interesting update to the D23 Schedule
> 
> View attachment 422001



Which thing is new? Or is all of this new?


----------



## rteetz

Iowamomof4 said:


> Which thing is new? Or is all of this new?


"Secret Walt Disney Company Project"


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> "Secret Walt Disney Company Project"



OHHH, I missed that!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


>



$9 for water??? What is this, tatooine?!


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> Interesting update to the D23 Schedule
> 
> View attachment 422001


Guessing the 'Secret Walt Disney Company Project' is new??  Sounds intriguing!!


----------



## Spotpkt

rteetz said:


> "Secret Walt Disney Company Project"


It must really be secret if you don't have any idea.  My guess? Texas resort


----------



## nkosiek

********** said:


> The bigger issue is at what point are these parks going to run out of employees?


Seriously, where are they going to find another 14-15,000 people to do this type of work?


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


>


I was figuring they would just be the same cost as the cokes throughout the parks.  How naive of me. 

So .. smaller bottle (these are 12 oz bottles, not 16, right? and more expensive? I guess if you consider them souvenir bottles, the price isnt THAT bad.


----------



## soniam

DarthGallifrey said:


> It could be a situation like the Grand Californian and DCA at Disneyland where hotel guests have their own separate entrance from the general public.



That's one of the rumors that I have heard. It makes sense, especially if they want to get people to stay at the new hotel vs the old ones and to compete a little against the SW hotel. They will never, unfortunately, be able to build a Wizarding World hotel though.



OSUZorba said:


> Really, everyone will drop the first Universal's and it'll just be "Epic Universe" which is cool. UEU is also a decent acronym.  The Smart thing about sticking Universe in there is that even when people drop Universal, everyone will still instantly realize it is universal.



I think I am going to start calling it UEU, pronounced phonetically as Ew I could care less about the name, but I just love the potential here, kind of like Alien Swirling Saucers


----------



## KevM

nkosiek said:


> Seriously, where are they going to find another 14-15,000 people to do this type of work?



It seems they’re really taking the “if you build it, they will come” quote out of context.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


>


That's crazy talk right there. Moreso on the water. The Coke is pricey too but it's at least something more than just...water   even when accounting the fancy container it's in.


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> "Secret Walt Disney Company Project"


5th gate - WDW's Worldly Kingdom Park to align with Epic Universe's name


----------



## skier_pete

I always thought Smart Water was an abbreviation for "We are really SMART to get you to pay this much for WATER"


----------



## KevM

PolyRob said:


> 5th gate - WDW's Worldly Kingdom Park to align with Epic Universe's name



WDW’s Legendary Multiverse


----------



## skier_pete

PolyRob said:


> 5th gate - WDW's Worldly Kingdom Park to align with Epic Universe's name



Disney's Ginormous Multi-verse - because a Multi-verse is bigger than a Universe.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

********** said:


> I always thought Smart Water was an abbreviation for "We are really SMART to get you to pay this much for WATER"


It's like FIJI Water...slap the name FIJI on it a pretty picture and voila instant mark up 

**Yes I know the 'source' of the water becomes part of the marketing but still


----------



## tlmadden73

PolyRob said:


> 5th gate - WDW's Worldly Kingdom Park to align with Epic Universe's name


Good name, but needs a trendy adjective in there - legendary, awesome, gnarly .. whatever the kids are saying these days.


----------



## PolyRob

tlmadden73 said:


> Good name, but needs a trendy adjective in there - legendary, awesome, gnarly .. whatever the kids are saying these days.


WDW's _Extra_ Worldly Kingdom?


----------



## soniam

KevM said:


> WDW’s Legendary Multiverse



Actually, the Multiverse is part of Marvel and seems to be becoming part of the MCU with Dr Strange, so it's not a bad name for an MCU/Marvel park.


----------



## KevM

********** said:


> I always thought Smart Water was an abbreviation for "We are really SMART to get you to pay this much for WATER"



Stupid Marks Are Refreshingly Taken Water


----------



## Firebird060

Funny thing is the announcement isnt during d23 its the day before.  I would be surprised if they were to announce a new park the day before d23. We might all want them to but thats literally telling someone they won the grand prize but hey now for the next 3 days you have to hear about the really great smaller prizes.  Why put the ending at the beginning of the picture.


----------



## KevM

soniam said:


> Actually, the Multiverse is part of Marvel and seems to be becoming part of the MCU with Dr Strange, so it's not a bad name for an MCU/Marvel park.



In the Multiverse Park each land has the exact same rides, just slightly re-dressed/redesigned.


----------



## rteetz

Other tweets show the Coke is $6 not $6.25


----------



## skier_pete

KevM said:


> In the Multiverse Park each land has the exact same rides, just slightly re-dressed/redesigned.



No - there's only one ride - but 30 different version of it - and they are all spinners.


----------



## Gusey

rteetz said:


> Interesting update to the D23 Schedule
> 
> View attachment 422001


Do you think this is a response to Universal's news & Theme park wars or something else in the company (hopefully a 2D animation LOL  )


----------



## The Pho

********** said:


> No - there's only one ride - but 30 different version of it - and they are all spinners.


Except Multiverse Green, which only simulates spinning.


----------



## mikepizzo

KevM said:


> WDW’s Legendary Multiverse



"When one Universe just isn't enough..."

I'll take my check now Disney, thanks.


----------



## KevM

Firebird060 said:


> Funny thing is the announcement isnt during d23 its the day before.  I would be surprised if they were to announce a new park the day before d23. We might all want them to but thats literally telling someone they won the grand prize but hey now for the next 3 days you have to hear about the really great smaller prizes.  Why put the ending at the beginning of the picture.



Because the announcement will be “We’re building a 5th gate.  We have no other information because we just decided to do so Thursday morning.”


----------



## KevM

********** said:


> No - there's only one ride - but 30 different version of it - and they are all spinners.



And all of the food choices will be Hostess foods.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> I was figuring they would just be the same cost as the cokes throughout the parks.  How naive of me.
> 
> So .. smaller bottle (these are 12 oz bottles, not 16, right? and more expensive? I guess if you consider them souvenir bottles, the price isnt THAT bad.



I'll just call this a "win" for me as we don't drink soda and have no interest in these

And just put that money "saved" towards the overpriced drinks in the cantina


----------



## eliseisawkward

********** said:


> They planted a tree.




Ah yes, but it’s totally the world tree, with the underworld among its roots. The Norns must tend to it lovingly until it is big enough to house a Norse underworld themed ride.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

KevM said:


> Because the announcement will be “We’re building a 5th* gate.  We have no other information because we just decided to do so Thursday morning.” **7th if counting water parks *



Fixed it for you


----------



## SG131

KevM said:


> And all of the food choices will be Hostess foods.


$15 for a twinkie


----------



## rteetz

Gusey said:


> Do you think this is a response to Universal's news & Theme park wars or something else in the company (hopefully a 2D animation LOL  )


Considering it’s on stage 28 I can’t see it being too big.


----------



## Sarah1024

scrappinginontario said:


> This Free Dining BounceBack thread contains details of the offer.


Is that the only bounce back?  We're going in September and returning in December and NEXT November


----------



## scrappinginontario

Sarah1024 said:


> Is that the only bounce back?  We're going in September and returning in December and NEXT November


That's the only one I've heard about so far.  This is the time frame that the FD BB is normally offered.  It used to start on/around Aug 15th but last year and this it started Aug 1 and goes to Oct 31st.  

Historically the BB offer that starts after the FD BB is a room discount for select dates the following year.  This thread has historical information about other, non-FD BB offers.


----------



## tlmadden73

PolyRob said:


> WDW's _Extra_ Worldly Kingdom?


Or maybe Extra EXTRA 

Or

WDWs Organic Worldly Kingdom?


----------



## soniam

KevM said:


> In the Multiverse Park each land has the exact same rides, just slightly re-dressed/redesigned.





********** said:


> No - there's only one ride - but 30 different version of it - and they are all spinners.



I think that park exists. It's called Six Flags


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> Other tweets show the Coke is $6 not $6.25



Oh, well that changes everything!

Maybe it's the new "Temperature based pricing" Disney is implementing. Drinks are more expensive the hotter it is outside.


----------



## KevM

soniam said:


> I think that park exists. It's called Six Flags



In that case, all the rides are roller coasters.


----------



## OSUZorba

TheMaxRebo said:


> But yeah, at the end of the day I don't think the name of the park will have a lot to do with the ultimate success of the park



Yeah, I really don't think a name needs to be descriptive of the park to be successful. Epcot being the most obvious. But also Six Flags over Texas (and then all the Six Flags over places that never had those six flags). Who wants to go look at a Cedar tree out on a Point? How about King's Island that has no Kings or Islands, but is named after the King's industries that were in the area.

Many of the old amusement/theme parks (including Disneyland) were just people's last names.

Edit: Just remembered the other "King's" parks that are named after King's Island.


----------



## skier_pete

OSUZorba said:


> Yeah, I really don't think a name needs to be descriptive of the park to be successful. Epcot being the most obvious. But also Six Flags over Texas (and then all the Six Flags over places that never had those six flags). Who wants to go look at a Cedar tree out on a Point? How about King's Island that has no Kings or Islands, but is named after the King's industries that were in the area.
> 
> Many of the old amusement/theme parks (including Disneyland) were just people's last names.


 
Oh, I agree that the name doesn't affect the popularity of the park at all - but that doesn't change weather the name is good or not.


----------



## BaymaxFan78

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/imagineering-in-a-box-series-debuts-from-walt-disney-imagineering/
> I started doing this online course last night. Its really interesting.


I started doing this too, it's very cool! I'm still on the theming part.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157076881553932289


----------



## Steph15251

Spotpkt said:


> Based on that image it looks like 1.1-1.3 square miles in size.  Obviously, we don't know how much of that is park, hotels, entertainment, etc...
> 
> View attachment 421967


It is a big amount of land but if this land is around where I think it is there is so much in that area ,and they said this would not be just a park it would be hotels ,entertainment,and restaurants too and the land is almost 800 arces I think but does not seem like that would be all park.Not sure they really need more shops restaurants and hotels in that area they already have a ton .


----------



## ejgonz2

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney Television Takes Over Hulu Original Scripted Content Team



Can’t wait for the hidden Mickeys in Handmaids Tale


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157102804047028224


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157102804047028224


The downside of the light crowds at Disneyland, no butt in the seat to hold the seat down.


----------



## soniam

ejgonz2 said:


> Can’t wait for the hidden Mickeys in Handmaids Tale



Wouldn't those be more like hidden Goofys


----------



## writerguyfl

mikepizzo said:


> I'm sure it's probably customary to use full official names for locations when producing this kind of content...but man...I just feel like it's always advertise city.
> 
> "I really love going to Pandora: The World of Avatar ™"



I've mentioned this on here before, but I used to be a Facilitator (that's Disney-Speak for Trainer) at the Disney Reservations Center.  Starting on Day 1 of New Hire training courses, we began the indoctrination into the use of proper nomenclature.  It didn't matter if you were talking to a guest or another Cast Member, we made everyone use the full name for everything.  That was just how it was done.

To this day, I still use the full name every time I speak or write...even on here.  I just can't break the habit.

When I was there, I think the longest name was The Villas at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort and Spa.  Today, I think the most tongue-twisting, multisyllabic name would be the Copper Creek Villas and Cabins at Disney's Wilderness Lodge.


----------



## Bay Max

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157102804047028224



Yikes!  Are you okay?


----------



## DarthGallifrey

eliseisawkward said:


> Ah yes, but it’s totally the world tree, with the underworld among its roots. The Norns must tend to it lovingly until it is big enough to house a Norse underworld themed ride.



I mean....it might take a while but the pay off would be absolutely worth it 

p.s. the BB-9e dress is amazing!


----------



## YesterDark

If you're looking for adjectives, everyone knows Legendary > Epic.

There you go.


----------



## NoTime42

YesterDark said:


> If you're looking for adjectives, everyone knows Legendary > Epic.
> 
> There you go.


I guess we will wind up with GOAT Kingdom


----------



## TheMaxRebo

YesterDark said:


> If you're looking for adjectives, everyone knows Legendary > Epic.
> 
> There you go.



and Universal was going on that "Universe" is bigger than a "World" ... but what is larger than a Universe?  How does a dimension compare?  Like is Legendary Dimension, bigger and better than an Epic Universe?


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/disn...es-dooney-bourke-bags-ear-headbands-and-more/


----------



## rteetz

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/08/primeval-whirl-refurbishment-extended.html


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/08/primeval-whirl-refurbishment-extended.html



Somethings just can't be fixed apparently.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/08/primeval-whirl-refurbishment-extended.html




For goodness sake just bulldoze it and put in a decent ride!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/disn...es-dooney-bourke-bags-ear-headbands-and-more/



And to think I already am planning to be in MK on the 9th - doing the Marceline to Magic Kingdom tour


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/08/primeval-whirl-refurbishment-extended.html


Boo.  I love this ridiculous attraction.


----------



## SG131

SaintsManiac said:


> For goodness sake just bulldoze it and put in a decent ride!


I doubt anyone would protest the removal of this ride.



TheMaxRebo said:


> And to think I already am planning to be in MK on the 9th - doing the Marceline to Magic Kingdom tour


I'll be in MK too though none of the merch pictured jumps out at me, but they did mention a mug.......


----------



## BillFromCT

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Boo.  I love this ridiculous attraction.


Me too.  I thought "They'll have it up by mid August when I'm there."


----------



## jknezek

BillFromCT said:


> Me too.  I thought "They'll have it up by mid August when I'm there."


If you are really going to miss it that much I could probably find you a local carnival with pretty much the same ride. It'll probably even be set up in a parking lot. You could drop a few dollars and pretend...


----------



## Spotpkt

Steph15251 said:


> It is a big amount of land but if this land is around where I think it is there is so much in that area ,and they said this would not be just a park it would be hotels ,entertainment,and restaurants too and the land is almost 800 arces I think but does not seem like that would be all park.Not sure they really need more shops restaurants and hotels in that area they already have a ton .



We've been working on it on the universal forum.  It looks like it's around .2 square miles for the park.  About the same size as Magic Kingdom.  I don't know where his "a universe is bigger than a world" comment fits in.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SG131 said:


> I doubt anyone would protest the removal of this ride.
> 
> 
> I'll be in MK too though none of the merch pictured jumps out at me, but they did mention a mug.......



I was intrigued by the Memori Moto picture thing with Madam Leota and death certificate thing


----------



## evlaina

rteetz said:


> https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/08/primeval-whirl-refurbishment-extended.html


Holy cow that's taking a while. We arrive at WDW on 9.28 so we presumably could ride but it makes me nervous now.


----------



## SG131

TheMaxRebo said:


> I was intrigued by the Memori Moto picture thing with Madam Leota and death certificate thing


I'm wondering if you need to buy one of the ghosts in a can things shown with the disneyland merchandise to get the certificate.  I guess you take them home and become their "caretaker".  It was a bit unclear.


----------



## NoTime42

Spotpkt said:


> We've been working on it on the universal forum.  It looks like it's around .2 square miles for the park.  About the same size as Magic Kingdom.  I don't know where his "a universe is bigger than a world" comment fits in.


In a Universe it’s problematic calling an area “Super Mario World” vs Mario Land?


----------



## KevM

NoTime42 said:


> In a Universe it’s problematic calling an area “Super Mario World” vs Mario Land?



In a Universe, each section is a Galaxy.  So Nintendo Galaxy, Classic Monsters Galaxy, Dreamworks Galaxy, & Fantastic Beasts Galaxy?


----------



## ksromack

ejgonz2 said:


> Can’t wait for the hidden Mickeys in Handmaids Tale


So because A Handmaid's Tale is Hulu original content, does it follow that Disney+ will indeed have it available?


TheMaxRebo said:


> And to think I already am planning to be in MK on the 9th - doing the Marceline to Magic Kingdom tour


Dh and I are truly looking to go to the real Marceline one of these days very soon!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge Disneyland vs Disney’s Hollywood Studios — A Photo Comparison


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Brand New Passholder perks for the Fall!

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...k4Bimy6QPius&dclid=CNbO99m95OMCFQPdwAodG04IRg


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

jknezek said:


> If you are really going to miss it that much I could probably find you a local carnival with pretty much the same ride. It'll probably even be set up in a parking lot. You could drop a few dollars and pretend...


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Brand New Passholder perks for the Fall!
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...k4Bimy6QPius&dclid=CNbO99m95OMCFQPdwAodG04IRg




Again it ends the day before we check in.


----------



## SG131

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Brand New Passholder perks for the Fall!
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...k4Bimy6QPius&dclid=CNbO99m95OMCFQPdwAodG04IRg


Well this may change my plans for star wars weekend.  I guess I just won't be sleeping that weekend.....


----------



## SaintsManiac

Do they ever have magnets after the end date???


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Brand New Passholder perks for the Fall!
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...k4Bimy6QPius&dclid=CNbO99m95OMCFQPdwAodG04IRg


Looks like I’ll be able to get each of the magnets this time! I must admit I don’t get the whole “secret menu items as a perk” thing.


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Brand New Passholder perks for the Fall!
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...k4Bimy6QPius&dclid=CNbO99m95OMCFQPdwAodG04IRg


So it says 10% off select Eat to the Beat dining packages but it doesnt say which restaurants.  We have one booked for lunch at Via Napoli on Sept 3.


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> Do they ever have magnets after the end date???


Doesn't look like there is an official end date for the Simba one. The Food and Wine ones have end dates.

Edit: Sorry read your post wrong but sometimes yes. It depends on how many they have left.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Looks like I’ll be able to get each of the magnets this time! I must admit I don’t get the whole “secret menu items as a perk” thing.


I am excited for the Remy one. I will miss out on the Simba one most likely though. As for the secret menu items it seems to be a Disney thing. People seem to like when they can get things not everyone else can and I suppose a secret menu option would be one of those.


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> For goodness sake just bulldoze it and put in a decent ride!




Crazy talk!!! Blasphemy!!!

Love this ride.


----------



## Farro

SG131 said:


> I doubt anyone would protest the removal of this ride.



You'd be wrong!


----------



## only hope

SaintsManiac said:


> Do they ever have magnets after the end date???



Yes. If they have old magnets left they continue to distribute them alongside the new one. You can’t get the same magnet twice though, even if they have some left after the new design comes out. Or at least, that has been the practice in the past.


----------



## Spaghetti Cat

KevM said:


> In a Universe, each section is a Galaxy.  So Nintendo Galaxy, Classic Monsters Galaxy, Dreamworks Galaxy, & Fantastic Beasts Galaxy?


There must be a supermassive black hole somewhere in this metaphor. Probably our wallets and bank accounts. Doesn't make for good maketing copy I guess so it'll remain unseen, omnous, mysterious, implied.


----------



## only hope

Judging by the dates of these new passholder offerings, they are trying to woo us away from HS on 8/29.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

only hope said:


> Judging by the dates of these new passholder offerings, they are trying to woo us away from HS on 8/29.


Nice try Disney!


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> I am excited for the Remy one. I will miss out on the Simba one most likely though. As for the secret menu items it seems to be a Disney thing. People seem to like when they can get things not everyone else can and I suppose a secret menu option would be one of those.




I'm going to just hope for Remy on 11/25. No way will I take time away from Universal to deal with F&W chaos for a magnet.


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> I'm going to just hope for Remy on 11/25. No way will I take time away from Universal to deal with F&W chaos for a magnet.


You're better than me. I would totally just go into Epcot for a magnet and leave. I actually did that last year. To get the gift I walked in on my third Epcot day just to get the cutting board and walked back out.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> You're better than me. I would totally just go into Epcot for a magnet and leave. I actually did that last year. To get the gift I walked in on my third Epcot day just to get the cutting board and walked back out.




The traffic, parking, lines...it would take forever and we only have 2.5 days at Uni.


----------



## skier_pete

BillFromCT said:


> Me too.  I thought "They'll have it up by mid August when I'm there."





jknezek said:


> If you are really going to miss it that much I could probably find you a local carnival with pretty much the same ride. It'll probably even be set up in a parking lot. You could drop a few dollars and pretend...



Yup - we have an identical one here in Western New York - come on by.


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> You're better than me. I would totally just go into Epcot for a magnet and leave. I actually did that last year. To get the gift I walked in on my third Epcot day just to get the cutting board and walked back out.


Another thought is if you are staying at an Epcot resort but have a MK day planned, just monorail to Epcot, walk through the park to IG (pick up an adult beverage at F&W) then ferry or walk to resort.  It'll add some travel time and some wear and tear on your feet, though.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Brand New Passholder perks for the Fall!
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...k4Bimy6QPius&dclid=CNbO99m95OMCFQPdwAodG04IRg



Guess we are going into Epcot all 4 days we are there! (Not that we weren't anyways - staying at Boardwalk for F&W purposes.)


----------



## ksromack

********** said:


> Guess we are going into Epcot all 4 days we are there! (Not that we weren't anyways.)


We actually had exactly 4 visits planned anyway.  Gotta have those coasters!


----------



## rteetz

ksromack said:


> Another thought is if you are staying at an Epcot resort but have a MK day planned, just monorail to Epcot, walk through the park to IG (pick up an adult beverage at F&W) then ferry or walk to resort.  It'll add some travel time and some wear and tear on your feet, though.


I am at CBR so just a Skyliner ride away!


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Do you think the coasters will still be available Nov 23rd? I'm new to these AP freebies. 
I can squeeze in a last stop the 23rd to get in 4 visits before we head home, if it means I can get those coasters.


----------



## rteetz

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Do you think the coasters will still be available Nov 23rd? I'm new to these AP freebies.
> I can squeeze in a last stop the 23rd to get in 4 visits before we head home, if it means I can get those coasters.


They should be.


----------



## jade1

Very excited to have another park available to us down there.   

Should keep WDW on its toes as well.


----------



## wnwardii

rteetz said:


> I would totally just go into Epcot for a magnet and leave.


I have done this as well.  But I also had to pick up some pins that were released that day.  The pins weren't for me, but for others who I will protect their identity.


----------



## SG131

********** said:


> Guess we are going into Epcot all 4 days we are there! (Not that we weren't anyways - staying at Boardwalk for F&W purposes.)


Yup, 4 visits in 4 days for me too.  Except I'm at pop for this add on trip so I see a lot of uber rides in my future.


----------



## Gandalf_Greyhame

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge Disneyland vs Disney’s Hollywood Studios — A Photo Comparison



By only looking at these pictures, I like the detailing on Studios a little more than Disneyland.  It seems to have a more "lived in" feel.  That could just be the pictures in the story though.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> You're better than me. I would totally just go into Epcot for a magnet and leave. I actually did that last year. To get the gift I walked in on my third Epcot day just to get the cutting board and walked back out.


When they gave away the tumbler glasses a few years ago, we went in and right back out the exit just to get the days for more glasses.   It confused the cast at the international gateway.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-experience-at-disney-springs-is-a-slam-dunk/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...en-party-at-disney-california-adventure-park/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...l-tour-de-turtles-is-off-to-a-swimming-start/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...explore-technology-of-star-wars-galaxys-edge/


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News*

http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...t-today-star-wars-galaxys-edge-and-halloween/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ksromack said:


> We actually had exactly 4 visits planned anyway.  Gotta have those coasters!



Bummed my AP expires Aug 27th ... Those coasters would go well with my cutting board


----------



## SG131

TheMaxRebo said:


> Bummed my AP expires Aug 27th ... Those coasters would go well with my cutting board


I'm sure you will be able to buy a set on ebay!


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...t-today-star-wars-galaxys-edge-and-halloween/


Ugh.  Galaxy's Edge MB already sold out


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157372554455212038


----------



## Ambehnke

I’m surprised there isn’t more speculation about the “secret project”. Could they really have something extra we haven’t heard about up their sleeve? I’m assuming with the timing it popped up it is in response to Universal’s announcement but who knows.... Guesses? We have pretty much shot down the idea of a fifth gate for years.


----------



## rteetz

Ambehnke said:


> I’m surprised there isn’t more speculation about the “secret project”. Could they really have something extra we haven’t heard about up their sleeve? I’m assuming with the timing it pooped up it is in response to Universal’s announcement but who knows.... Guesses? We have pretty much shot down the idea of a fifth gate for years.


I think it’s film or TV related.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> I think it’s film or TV related.



Oh.  (ambivalence)


----------



## Ambehnke

rteetz said:


> I think it’s film or TV related.


I think that’s more likely than anything park related their timing just seems strange.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> I think it’s film or TV related.



I agree - I doubt it is major. Major announcements will come out of Hall D23. It's not even on the 2nd largest stage but the third - Stage 28. They're also indicating they are going to announce what it is on August 22nd, two days before it happens, which means it isn't as big a deal as you would hope. My guess is they just haven't fully hammered out the guest list for it.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/main-street-electrical-parade-treats-coming-to-disneyland-park/


----------



## Helvetica

rteetz said:


> https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/08/primeval-whirl-refurbishment-extended.html



It’s starting to look more likely to me that this closure is either directly or indirectly related to the incident in the UK where a kid fell out of this exact model causing serious bodily injury.

Hopefully they’re just trying to figure out what they’re going to replace it with. They really shouldn’t reopen this ride.


----------



## rteetz

Helvetica said:


> It’s starting to look more likely to me that this closure is either directly or indirectly related to the incident in the UK where a kid fell out of this exact model causing serious bodily injury.
> 
> Hopefully they’re just trying to figure out what they’re going to replace it with. They really shouldn’t reopen this ride.


If that was the case then these rides would be closed all across the world. This is a common amusement park attraction.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/main...rchandise-now-available-at-disneyland-resort/


----------



## Helvetica

rteetz said:


> If that was the case then these rides would be closed all across the world. This is a common amusement park attraction.



There are two manufacturers of this ride and most installations from this manufacturer are mobile and operated by parks in South America if I remember correctly. I don’t believe any of them from this particular manufacturer is in any other high profile park. 

The British lady this model killed 10 years or so ago only cost the park something like $125k and both the operator and the manufacturer were found to be at fault. It had an electrical defect that caused one of the carts to crash into another one. That’s also why the manufacturer went bankrupt and  had to restructure. This specific ride was not moved or demolished, it’s also the same ride where the kid fell out. It also happened around the same time that Disney shut down their installation.

I said directly because I’d suspect Disney’s lawyers are well aware that if a kid fell out of their ride that it would cost them a whole lot more than $125k. Especially since they know the ride’s history and since their installation has previously killed two cast members. If anything goes wrong, they wouldn’t be able to claim ignorance. It would be a nightmare.

I said indirectly because it’s unlikely that the manufacturer of this ride is making any replacement parts at this time given the investigation, and I don’t believe that the clone’s parts are compatible.

The clone manufacturer (Zamperla) has had no issues that I’m aware of, so even if they wanted to they couldn’t get the parts.

Either way, it doesn’t make a whole lot of sense to me for them to reopen this ride. It’s old, it has issues, they can afford to replace it, and the risk of reopening it far exceeds any potential benefit.


----------



## rteetz

Helvetica said:


> There are two manufacturers of this ride and most installations from this manufacturer are mobile and operated by parks in South America if I remember correctly. I don’t believe any of them from this particular manufacturer is in any other high profile park.
> 
> The British lady this model killed 10 years or so ago only cost the park something like $125k and both the operator and the manufacturer were found to be at fault. It had an electrical defect that caused one of the carts to crash into another one. That’s also why the manufacturer went bankrupt and  had to restructure. This specific ride was not moved or demolished, it’s also the same ride where the kid fell out. It also happened around the same time that Disney shut down their installation.
> 
> I said directly because I’d suspect Disney’s lawyers are well aware that if a kid fell out of their ride that it would cost them a whole lot more than $125k. Especially since they know the ride’s history and since their installation has previously killed two cast members. If anything goes wrong, they wouldn’t be able to claim ignorance. It would be a nightmare.
> 
> I said indirectly because it’s unlikely that the manufacturer of this ride is making any replacement parts at this time given the investigation, and I don’t believe that the clone’s parts are compatible.
> 
> The clone manufacturer (Zamperla) has had no issues that I’m aware of, so even if they wanted to they couldn’t get the parts.
> 
> Either way, it doesn’t make a whole lot of sense to me for them to reopen this ride. It’s old, it has issues, they can afford to replace it, and the risk of reopening it far exceeds any potential benefit.


That may be the case but I’m not sure I buy that as the reason right now. I had no idea there was an incident in the first place recently. 

I am not sure Disney would give reopening dates unless they felt it could reopen. If they said it’s gone seasonal or closed indefinitely then that’s different.


----------



## Helvetica

rteetz said:


> That may be the case but I’m not sure I buy that as the reason right now. I had no idea there was an incident in the first place recently.
> 
> I am not sure Disney would give reopening dates unless they felt it could reopen. If they said it’s gone seasonal or closed indefinitely then that’s different.



Who knows. The entire situation is just odd. 

I’m not all that familiar with how things work in the UK, but I’d imagine that they’d have a pretty good idea about what happened by that new September date.


----------



## rteetz

Helvetica said:


> Who knows. The entire situation is just odd.
> 
> I’m not all that familiar with how things work in the UK, but I’d imagine that they’d have a pretty good idea about what happened by that new September date.


Odd is certainly something we can all agree on. We shall see if they push it again.


----------



## BaymaxFan78

The secret announcement will probably just be "surprise the skyliner is a month ahead of schedule"


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

BaymaxFan78 said:


> The secret announcement will probably just be "surprise the skyliner is a month ahead of schedule"



Honestly, i'd be thrilled haha good enough for me!


----------



## mtfd89

********** said:


> Yup - we have an identical one here in Western New York - come on by.


Fellow 716er. You must be speaking of a different DL.


----------



## SG131

Just watched descendants 3, they had a sweet little tribute to Cameron Boyce at the end showing some behind the scenes clips of him during his career with Disney. So sad! 



BaymaxFan78 said:


> The secret announcement will probably just be "surprise the skyliner is a month ahead of schedule"


I wish! That would really help me get around during Labor Day!


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Brand New Passholder perks for the Fall!
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...k4Bimy6QPius&dclid=CNbO99m95OMCFQPdwAodG04IRg


I plan on going to EP 5/6 times on my next trip for illuminations, unfortunately I'm going home on the 1st so I doubt I'll get 4 visits to the festival. I'd really like that coaster set.


----------



## OSUZorba

The Pho said:


> When they gave away the tumbler glasses a few years ago, we went in and right back out the exit just to get the days for more glasses.   It confused the cast at the international gateway.


Yeah, I did this last year. Walked over from DHS just to get an extra day.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Brand New Passholder perks for the Fall!
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...k4Bimy6QPius&dclid=CNbO99m95OMCFQPdwAodG04IRg


I guess this is the "please just don't skip AK and Epcot while we expect epic crowds at DHS" perks.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157645437748305920


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157339571052601344
Very very excited for this!


----------



## rteetz

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...ch-library-fold-it-into-walt-disney-archives/


----------



## dm1996

Was there anything at the last D23 that was a total surprise (parks and resorts)?  I remember being shocked at how much was announced, but I don’t recall what was rumored prior to it.


----------



## disneygirlsng

dm1996 said:


> Was there anything at the last D23 that was a total surprise (parks and resorts)?  I remember being shocked at how much was announced, but I don’t recall what was rumored prior to it.


I believe the Main Street Theater was something that had not been rumored prior. But we all know how that went...


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

dm1996 said:


> Was there anything at the last D23 that was a total surprise (parks and resorts)?  I remember being shocked at how much was announced, but I don’t recall what was rumored prior to it.


Building a 3rd (7th) Disney Cruise Line ship was a surprise.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/latest-look-at-animal-kingdom-entrance-overhaul-project/


----------



## rteetz

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/08/remaining-leave-legacy-monoliths-to-be.html?m=1


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dm1996 said:


> Was there anything at the last D23 that was a total surprise (parks and resorts)?  I remember being shocked at how much was announced, but I don’t recall what was rumored prior to it.





disneygirlsng said:


> I believe the Main Street Theater was something that had not been rumored prior. But we all know how that went...





AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Building a 3rd (7th) Disney Cruise Line ship was a surprise.



I think some smaller things too - like the Beauty and Beast sing-along .... Also, was the Space Restaurant known prior to D23?  I seem to recall that being a bit of a surprise whene'er it was first announced


----------



## NoTime42

rteetz said:


> I think it’s film or TV related.


Marvel Secret Wars!
(I have no idea..and it seemed D23 was supposed to be light on Marvel content, but Secret Wars is a Marvel comic series that the Russo brothers wanted to do, next)


----------



## rteetz

http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...-exclusive-to-members-only-has-been-revealed/


----------



## BaymaxFan78

dm1996 said:


> Was there anything at the last D23 that was a total surprise (parks and resorts)?  I remember being shocked at how much was announced, but I don’t recall what was rumored prior to it.


I know it was rumored but I don't remember hearing about Gran Destino or Riveria before D23


----------



## Sarah1024

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/latest-look-at-animal-kingdom-entrance-overhaul-project/


When is this estimated to be done?


----------



## rteetz

BaymaxFan78 said:


> I know it was rumored but I don't remember hearing about Gran Destino or Riveria before D23


New hotels aren’t typically announced at D23.


----------



## ejgonz2

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Building a 3rd (7th) Disney Cruise Line ship was a surprise.



Space restaurant was a surprise too I think.


----------



## Frank4202

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157317585932697600



Maybe they're going to build a jail for when families fight each other.


----------



## FoxC63

Frank4202 said:


> Maybe they're going to build a jail for when families fight each other.


----------



## skier_pete

dm1996 said:


> Was there anything at the last D23 that was a total surprise (parks and resorts)?  I remember being shocked at how much was announced, but I don’t recall what was rumored prior to it.



Pretty sure that the Space restaurant was a total surprise. The new China Film and the B&tB thing at Epcot were also a surprise. I also think the Main Street Theater (that has since been canceled) was a surprise. I can't remember if they announced the skyliner there first, but I think so. Also I think the Star Wars HOTEL was announced there (the land was announced in 2015) And pretty sure all the Marvel land announcements were done there as well (not WDW) and the Pixar Pier announcement.

It's interesting that there are really NO rumors right now for new things at WDW. Sure there's rides being BUILT and stuff for Epcot that's been announced (the SPINE re-do), but I haven't heard any real substantial rumors about what else might be coming. (New country pavillion rumored - but no consistent word on what it is.) Seems like they are doing better at keeping it close to the vest.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS/PHOTOS*


We check into POP on Tuesday - still holding out hope we get at least one ride on them as soft opeening (though I know not likely)


----------



## soniam

********** said:


> Pretty sure that the Space restaurant was a total surprise. The new China Film and the B&tB thing at Epcot were also a surprise. I also think the Main Street Theater (that has since been canceled) was a surprise. I can't remember if they announced the skyliner there first, but I think so. Also I think the Star Wars HOTEL was announced there (the land was announced in 2015) And pretty sure all the Marvel land announcements were done there as well (not WDW) and the Pixar Pier announcement.
> 
> It's interesting that there are really NO rumors right now for new things at WDW. Sure there's rides being BUILT and stuff for Epcot that's been announced (the SPINE re-do), but I haven't heard any real substantial rumors about what else might be coming. (New country pavillion rumored - but no consistent word on what it is.) Seems like they are doing better at keeping it close to the vest.



I have heard a rumor that they are going to expand SWGE at WDW and DLR to include the table service restaurant. I'm not really sure that would be a big surprise though. More of an error correction  , like the TSL restaurant.


----------



## skier_pete

soniam said:


> I have heard a rumor that they are going to expand SWGE at WDW and DLR to include the table service restaurant. I'm not really sure that would be a big surprise though. More of an error correction  , like the TSL restaurant.



Yes - they cut that from the original plans - so I could see that the space is already there for it. With the somewhat less than overwhelming response in DLR though I would be a little surprised if it goes.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/them...-in-harambe-market-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## dm1996

********** said:


> Pretty sure that the Space restaurant was a total surprise. The new China Film and the B&tB thing at Epcot were also a surprise. I also think the Main Street Theater (that has since been canceled) was a surprise. I can't remember if they announced the skyliner there first, but I think so. Also I think the Star Wars HOTEL was announced there (the land was announced in 2015) And pretty sure all the Marvel land announcements were done there as well (not WDW) and the Pixar Pier announcement.
> 
> It's interesting that there are really NO rumors right now for new things at WDW. Sure there's rides being BUILT and stuff for Epcot that's been announced (the SPINE re-do), but I haven't heard any real substantial rumors about what else might be coming. (New country pavillion rumored - but no consistent word on what it is.) Seems like they are doing better at keeping it close to the vest.


That’s kind of what I was getting at with my question. It seems like there aren’t many ride rumors out there so I was wondering if it’s just going to be an update on everything we already know about.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/them...-in-harambe-market-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/



they certainly needed better seating areas there so glad they did something ... hopefully some of the themed elements (or different ones that fit better) can return


----------



## rakesh928

rteetz said:


> Kicking off 2019!
> 
> New DHS 30th anniversary logo!


Thanks


----------



## jlundeen

ksromack said:


> Another thought is if you are staying at an Epcot resort but have a MK day planned, just monorail to Epcot, walk through the park to IG (pick up an adult beverage at F&W) then ferry or walk to resort.  It'll add some travel time and some wear and tear on your feet, though.


Does two visits in one day count?  I had planned to do Epcot in the late afternoon for dinner, but maybe could stop in the morning to tap in if it would count....


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> Does two visits in one day count?  I had planned to do Epcot in the late afternoon for dinner, but maybe could stop in the morning to tap in if it would count....


No has to be separate days.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> No has to be separate days.


Rats...back to the drawing board...


----------



## mikepizzo

SaintsManiac said:


> Again it ends the day before we check in.



If you know of someone that will be down there during the dates of distribution, that person can go on your behalf.  They just have to give your AP number that's on the back of your card.  We had a friend pick up the Figment one for us during Festival of the Arts, and my cousin got the Pluto magnet for us during this years Flower and Garden.  We were down there to receive the Daisy one ourselves.   

The Cast Member had no problem giving out the magnet to the person picking it up on our behalf either time.


----------



## skier_pete

dm1996 said:


> That’s kind of what I was getting at with my question. It seems like there aren’t many ride rumors out there so I was wondering if it’s just going to be an update on everything we already know about.



I would expect we are going to hear about WDW 50th, which is only 2 years away. Unlikely that means any new rides except maybe something in place of stitch, but i could see some enhancements being announced . I also expect we will hear more stuff coming to epcot. Maybe the Star Wars hotel greater detail and an opening date. Beyond that it's anyone's guess.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

mikepizzo said:


> They just have to give your AP number that's on the back of your card. We had a friend pick up the Figment one for us during Festival of the Arts, and my cousin got the Pluto magnet for us during this years Flower and Garden. We were down there to receive the Daisy one ourselves.


This is life changing information. Bless you.


----------



## mikepizzo

dolewhipdreams said:


> This is life changing information. Bless you.



Payment is accepted in the form of Disney Cookbooks.  (If you find one that I don't have, let me know )


----------



## DISnewjersey

********** said:


> I would expect we are going to hear about WDW 50th, which is only 2 years away. Unlikely that means any new rides except maybe something in place of stitch, but i could see some enhancements being announced . I also expect we will hear more stuff coming to epcot. Maybe the Star Wars hotel greater detail and an opening date. Beyond that it's anyone's guess.



I thought I read someone that insiders are saying WDW won't have a nighttime parade for the 50th. I'm still shocked WDW doesn't have a nighttime parade right now. Is there a reason such as crowd control?


----------



## merry_nbright

Do you guys think that Small World will be getting the characters? Or nah?


----------



## NateD1226

merry_nbright said:


> Do you guys think that Small World will be getting the characters? Or nah?


I was just about to post this haha. I think they are. With the success of Anaheim and Tokyo, I think they want to update Florida as well. I will be fine with, as long as it differs from the other versions.


----------



## rteetz

merry_nbright said:


> Do you guys think that Small World will be getting the characters? Or nah?


I wouldn’t be surprised.


----------



## only hope

DISnewjersey said:


> I thought I read someone that insiders are saying WDW won't have a nighttime parade for the 50th. I'm still shocked WDW doesn't have a nighttime parade right now. Is there a reason such as crowd control?



Probably $$. I wish they’d bring back MSEP once DLR is done with it. 



merry_nbright said:


> Do you guys think that Small World will be getting the characters? Or nah?



It’d be nice if one wasn’t changed. IASW is perfect the way Mary Blair, Walt, and the original imagineers conceived it. I rode the one at DLR during my one visit there because it’s the original but much prefer ours without movie tie-ins or a USA room.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DISnewjersey said:


> I thought I read someone that insiders are saying WDW won't have a nighttime parade for the 50th. I'm still shocked WDW doesn't have a nighttime parade right now. Is there a reason such as crowd control?



Because they don't need it - Happily Ever After still attracts big crowds at night and parades are expensive due to the performers


----------



## WinnieAndMinnie17

Anyone have any idea on when the space restaurant will open? Haven't followed it but also did they make a name or where its going?


----------



## rteetz

WinnieAndMinnie17 said:


> Anyone have any idea on when the space restaurant will open? Haven't followed it but also did they make a name or where its going?


Disney has said later this year.


----------



## NateD1226

WinnieAndMinnie17 said:


> Anyone have any idea on when the space restaurant will open? Haven't followed it but also did they make a name or where its going?


Late 2019. After Thanksgiving


----------



## rteetz

Photo Update

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/latest-look-at-club-33-construction-in-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...owntown-disney-district-at-disneyland-resort/


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158392997068902400


----------



## SaintsManiac

NateD1226 said:


> Late 2019. After Thanksgiving




Has that officially been announced? We have a watch thread going and I would like to update it.


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> Has that officially been announced? We have a watch thread going and I would like to update it.


No Disney has only said late 2019.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> No Disney has only said late 2019.




Thank you. I've been doing my best to stay on top of it!


----------



## DarthGallifrey

merry_nbright said:


> Do you guys think that Small World will be getting the characters? Or nah?



I must have missed something, what characters?


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...owntown-disney-district-at-disneyland-resort/


I enjoyed meeting Jim Shore when he was at a store in Downtown Disney several years ago.  How fun to have him sign a piece I bought that day.  Do any artists come to the Florida park ever?


----------



## LoganBrown1990

DarthGallifrey said:


> I must have missed something, what characters?


Disneyland's version has characters like Peter Pan, Ariel, Mulan, etc. sprinkled throughout in their respective countries/areas.


----------



## DarthGallifrey

LoganBrown1990 said:


> Disneyland's version has characters like Peter Pan, Ariel, Mulan, etc. sprinkled throughout in their respective countries/areas.



ah ok.  I did not know that. Next month will be my first trip to Disneyland haha


----------



## LoganBrown1990

DarthGallifrey said:


> ah ok.  I did not know that. Next month will be my first trip to Disneyland haha


Mine too! I just happened to stumble across that in something I was reading a couple of months ago.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158414009973952514


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

dolewhipdreams said:


> This is life changing information. Bless you.




Do you need something? Will be there Sept 30- Oct 9


----------



## rteetz

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...-black-spire-outpost-cookbook-coming-soon.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Prepare for Halloween With Disney-Themed Adult Costumes on shopDisney


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“American Idol” Judges Luke Bryan, Katy Perry, Lionel Richie Returning for Season 3


----------



## rteetz

News

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/haun...SHGJuxz3qc1LcArS1NDx37qH9g17TbhEC5lcfTpIdF87Q


----------



## dina444444

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...le-snowman-frosted-treats-and-mint-julep-bar/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158475172111880192


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158475172111880192


If I am remembering correctly, this was scheduled for last year wasn't it and Disney cut the plans to do this? Interesting that Disney is now returning to the idea.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/mobi...ore-walt-disney-world-resort-hotel-locations/


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/mobi...ore-walt-disney-world-resort-hotel-locations/


Man it would be nice if they’d invest whatever resources are needed to either get gift cards to work with this or allow room charging!


----------



## mikeamizzle

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158475172111880192


I’m very excited that this will be occurring. What a fantastic cast! This is making the movie remake look even worse. Love auli’i (she shouldve been cast for the movie if they needed make a live action movie) and the casting of Queen Latifah as Ursula and shaggy as Sebastien. 

This is going to make NBC’s awful live action take of Peter Pan with Chris Walken as hook and Brian Williams daughter as Pan , and the Christmas story look even worse (And they were both really, really bad...)


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...-black-spire-outpost-cookbook-coming-soon.htm



@mikepizzo - Do you have this one yet???


----------



## mikeamizzle

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> If I am remembering correctly, this was scheduled for last year wasn't it and Disney cut the plans to do this? Interesting that Disney is now returning to the idea.


i bet they are disillusioned with the remake theatrical performance (i hope lol) and the (clearly negative)  reaction  to the announcements about the remake


----------



## Sweettears

ksromack said:


> So because A Handmaid's Tale is Hulu original content, does it follow that Disney+ will indeed have it available?
> 
> Dh and I are truly looking to go to the real Marceline one of these days very soon!


It’s certainly worth stopping if you’re in the area or driving through. Besides the museum there isn’t much else to do. It’s certainly not enough to make a special trip IMO


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/powe...-of-disneys-newest-hotel-in-the-dark-tonight/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/powe...-of-disneys-newest-hotel-in-the-dark-tonight/



Ugh, looks like might negatively impact my plans to go to Dahlia tomorrow night


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Ugh, looks like might negatively impact my plans to go to Dahlia tomorrow night


Hope it gets fixed for tomorrow. Dahlia is worth it.


----------



## saskdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> Ugh, looks like might negatively impact my plans to go to Dahlia tomorrow night



Reports coming in now that the power is back on. Hopefully your plans will be ok.


----------



## mikepizzo

MommaBerd said:


> @mikepizzo - Do you have this one yet???



Man...it's like Disney knew I needed a new cookbook.  Although I'm not a Star Wars fan, I'll inevitably pick this up...because food.


----------



## jknezek

Some plans for Disney's new building in NYC. They keep calling it an HQ in the article, but it's not. It's an operations building for some TV stuff and a few other divisions that keep a NY presence. 

https://therealdeal.com/2019/08/05/revealed-disneys-plans-for-a-19-story-complex-in-hudson-square/


----------



## shoreward

https://chipandco.com/disney-world-...DimlZtUrL4-ZsPHi9UirxoJpKdgeN0sz6QQE9CF1deY0s


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

shoreward said:


> https://chipandco.com/disney-world-...DimlZtUrL4-ZsPHi9UirxoJpKdgeN0sz6QQE9CF1deY0s



I'm surprised they didn't announce it and sell tickets to watch from a special "sneak peak" fireworks cruise for $99 per person!


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/demolition-of-the-final-leave-a-legacy-monoliths-begins-at-epcot/


----------



## mollmoll4

Sounds like some changes to the offerings at BBB


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158738504240771073


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/snea...ming-to-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

saskdw said:


> Reports coming in now that the power is back on. Hopefully your plans will be ok.



Thanks for the update - hopefully it works out


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

mollmoll4 said:


> Sounds like some changes to the offerings at BBB


 Is it typical for them to do teaser posts with no links or actual info? I've been waiting for today, because the GF's new BBB opens.


----------



## mollmoll4

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/snea...ming-to-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/



I won't watch this because I am waiting to see it in-person, but I'm SO EXCITED for a new show! We've done MNSSHP for ~6 years now and it's great to see that they are updating some of the offerings this year.


----------



## mollmoll4

TigerlilyAJ said:


> Is it typical for them to do teaser posts with no links or actual info? I've been waiting for today, because the GF's new BBB opens.



I have my first ever BBB appointment for my niece this fall, and have found the best information for specific offerings is not through Disney. I'd check other sites today to see if anyone has pictures of the updated "menus". I'm sure blogs will pick them up throughout the day.


----------



## rteetz

New book on the monorails coming later this year!

https://www.amazon.com/Disney-Monor...te:1250228011&rnid=1250225011&s=books&sr=1-16


----------



## rteetz

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/tra...0190805-7vk4cdvcifadxbp2o2zbxhoh4m-story.html


----------



## OKW Lover

Possibly related to one of the stories in this thread, this morning at 5:50 am, Disney was shooting off  MK fireworks for ~20 minutes.


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/snea...ming-to-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/


Slightly off topic, but can you go up to the contempary roof any time you want? I thought you could only go up there if you were eating at California Grill.


----------



## rteetz

OSUZorba said:


> Slightly off topic, but can you go up to the contempary roof any time you want? I thought you could only go up there if you were eating at California Grill.


You can go on the monorail platform deck or the outdoor stairwells. You can’t go on the roof where Cali Grill is without a reservation.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/haun...ary-food-and-treats-announced-for-disneyland/


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/virt...rs-galaxys-edge-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## Gusey




----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/haun...ger-offered-at-memento-mori-in-magic-kingdom/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/haun...ger-offered-at-memento-mori-in-magic-kingdom/



But bummed I never got one but excited to see what "something spooky" that is coming is ... Hoping to get some of the 50th stuff on Friday


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> You can go on the monorail platform deck or the outdoor stairwells. You can’t go on the roof where Cali Grill is without a reservation.


Yeah, I knew about the monorail spot. It looked like those pictures were taken from the actual roof though, so I was wondering how they got up there when I assume Cali Grill was closed (unless Disney gave them the access, of course).


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Q3 earnings call...

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/art...log-the-walt-disney-company-q3-2019-earnings/


----------



## Brer Chump

I believe it’s best to get quarterly results and forward looking statements directly from the Company. 

https://www.thewaltdisneycompany.com/investor-relations/


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Brer Chump said:


> I believe it’s best to get quarterly results and forward looking statements directly from the Company.
> 
> https://www.thewaltdisneycompany.com/investor-relations/


I listen to it when I can but I like the live blog when I’m not in a place where I can listen. Don’t see the harm. Live blog transcript errors are always possible but seem infrequent.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Just an FYI that Dahlia's is still closed


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/powe...-of-disneys-newest-hotel-in-the-dark-tonight/



One of Blog Mickey's photos of the elevator looks eerily familiar...


----------



## The Pho

*News*

Attendance down 3%.  

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/bus...0190806-fkmrd3ldfnbzdjspfhroeulxge-story.html


----------



## OSUZorba

The Pho said:


> *News*
> 
> Attendance down 3%.
> 
> https://www.orlandosentinel.com/bus...0190806-fkmrd3ldfnbzdjspfhroeulxge-story.html


Considering that is DLR and WDW combined, that is pretty surprising. It'd be interesting to know the split.

I was talking to a lady this weekend (actually a Doctor giving stitches to my daughter) who said they went to DL the week Star Wars opened and they were expecting mass choas, but instead it was so empty they got to ride through on the Matterhorn multiple times.


----------



## The Pho

OSUZorba said:


> Considering that is DLR and WDW combined, that is pretty surprising. It'd be interesting to know the split.
> 
> I was talking to a lady this weekend (actually a Doctor giving stitches to my daughter) who said they went to DL the week Star Wars opened and they were expecting mass choas, but instead it was so empty they got to ride through on the Matterhorn multiple times.


I was there 4th of July weekend and it wasn’t bad at all.  The Falcon was the only thing we had to wait for, although the earthquakes probably scared some people away then.


----------



## KevM

Didn’t Notice this one mentioned, but the Disney+, Hulu, ESPN+ bundle is official.  It’ll be $12.99 a month.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.marketwatch.com/amp/story/guid/0FC46B6C-B88D-11E9-976A-86805A4FF435


----------



## sara_s

KevM said:


> Didn’t Notice this one mentioned, but the Disney+, Hulu, ESPN+ bundle is official.  It’ll be $12.99 a month.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.marketwatch.com/amp/story/guid/0FC46B6C-B88D-11E9-976A-86805A4FF435


Looks like it'll be the Hulu with ads though.


----------



## NoTime42

sara_s said:


> Looks like it'll be the Hulu with ads though.


Yeah, that doesn’t help me since Hulu with ads is “free” to me as a Sprint customer.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

sara_s said:


> Looks like it'll be the Hulu with ads though.


I expected that. Hulu-no ads by itself is already $11.99 per month.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/ample-hills-creamery-opening-a-disney-springs-west-side-location/


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-august-2019/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q3wo080120190007G


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/ample-hills-creamery-opening-a-disney-springs-west-side-location/


Do they serve Edy's like everyone else or is "homemade?"


----------



## PolyRob

OSUZorba said:


> Do they serve Edy's like everyone else or is "homemade?"


Definitely not Edy's. Started out as a store in Brooklyn, NY. Known for speciality ice cream with lots of flavors with unique names.


----------



## rteetz

OSUZorba said:


> Do they serve Edy's like everyone else or is "homemade?"


Yeah Ample Hills is not Edys and it’s really good.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


>




Well, time to cut half the CMs, all the unique entertainment to each park and slash the budgets for Marvel land and all the upcoming 50th celebrations for WDW.

And for heaven's sake get the dessert party for Muppets 3D access set up.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/snea...ming-to-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/


I really hope Disney still incorporates the 180-degree perimeter fireworks. Just a little worried that I didn't see them in this video, but maybe they just weren't testing that aspect of the show...One can hope.


----------



## NoTime42

OSUZorba said:


> Do they serve Edy's like everyone else or is "homemade?"


I may be in the minority, but I only thought Ample Hills was nice. Nothing at Ample Hills wowed me like a Ghirardelli hot fudge sundae, So why does Disney Springs need another speciality ice cream shop?


----------



## firefly_ris

KevM said:


> Didn’t Notice this one mentioned, but the Disney+, Hulu, ESPN+ bundle is official.  It’ll be $12.99 a month.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.marketwatch.com/amp/story/guid/0FC46B6C-B88D-11E9-976A-86805A4FF435



This seems pretty good.  Not as good as the $1/month deal I have for Hulu right now, but for the bundle, and we'd actually use all 3 things, I think it's a fair price (for now...)


----------



## dina444444

KevM said:


> Didn’t Notice this one mentioned, but the Disney+, Hulu, ESPN+ bundle is official.  It’ll be $12.99 a month.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.marketwatch.com/amp/story/guid/0FC46B6C-B88D-11E9-976A-86805A4FF435


I wonder what the price will be for the no commercial bundle and if it will have an annual vs monthly cost


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Planned Power Outage to Affect Select Rooms at Bay Lake Tower Tonight


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Celebrate National Roller Coaster Day with "Thrill Fest Ride Night" at SeaWorld Orlando


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Overnight Rehearsals to Take Place at the Magic Kingdom Park Through August 15


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Planned Power Outage to Affect Select Rooms at Bay Lake Tower Tonight


Was hoping to out beat this but not gonna happen. Still at the airport.


----------



## writerguyfl

NoTime42 said:


> I may be in the minority, but I only thought Ample Hills was nice. Nothing at Ample Hills wowed me like a Ghirardelli hot fudge sundae, So why does Disney Springs need another speciality ice cream shop?



Disney Springs is pretty massive.  Imagine you're leaving a concert at the House of Blues, the future Cirque du Soleil show, the NBA Experience, or a movie.  If you want a frozen treat before heading back to your car in the Orange Garage or Disney Resort via bus, how likely are you to walk all the way to Ghirardelli Chocolate and then walk all the way back?

Seems smart to offer an similar but different experience over on the West Side.  Frankly, I wish there weren't two Starbucks at Disney Springs.  Having two different coffee options would certainly make me happy.


----------



## ksromack

KevM said:


> Didn’t Notice this one mentioned, but the Disney+, Hulu, ESPN+ bundle is official.  It’ll be $12.99 a month.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.marketwatch.com/amp/story/guid/0FC46B6C-B88D-11E9-976A-86805A4FF435


What does ESPN+ include?  We are dropping the NFL Sunday ticket this year (after 18 years) and dh is mildly upset he won’t be able to watch everry Cleveland Browns game given we are in StL.  Any chance of NFL games on ESPN+?


----------



## KevM

ksromack said:


> What does ESPN+ include?  We are dropping the NFL Sunday ticket this year (after 18 years) and dh is mildly upset he won’t be able to watch everry Cleveland Browns game given we are in StL.  Any chance of NFL games on ESPN+?



No, at least at this time, ESPN+ does not have any NFL games.  What it does have, a lot of soccer, as well as some rugby & cricket,  MLB, NHL, NBA do have some games on it.  The UFC also has an exclusive contract with ESPN+ for their ppvs.  There’s also some boxing.  Then there’s also Tennis, CFL games and some NCAA sports, such as lacrosse.  There are also original programming.


----------



## NoTime42

KevM said:


> No, at least at this time, ESPN+ does not have any NFL games.  What it does have, a lot of soccer, as well as some rugby & cricket,  MLB, NHL, NBA do have some games on it.  The UFC also has an exclusive contract with ESPN+ for their ppvs.  There’s also some boxing.  Then there’s also Tennis, CFL games and some NCAA sports, such as lacrosse.  There are also original programming.


There’s a lot of D1 men’s basketball .. but it’s mostly games that don’t merit being on the main cable ESPN channels and mid major and lower conferences that do t have their own network.
They also seem to include a lot of their original programming like 30 on 30.


----------



## skier_pete

Not really interested in ESPN+ and not very interested in Hulu - especially with commercials, so I will likely stick with Disney + for now.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/beatrix-to-replace-bongos-at-disney-springs/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tron construction from about 5 minutes ago


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/new-...neys-hollywood-studios-now-fully-operational/


----------



## mollmoll4

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Planned Power Outage to Affect Select Rooms at Bay Lake Tower Tonight



Not newsworthy, but we didn't get notified of a planned outage a few years ago at WL and it was SO eerie to wake up in the middle of the night with no power, no phone connection to the front desk, and no idea what was happening!


----------



## tlmadden73

ksromack said:


> What does ESPN+ include?  We are dropping the NFL Sunday ticket this year (after 18 years) and dh is mildly upset he won’t be able to watch everry Cleveland Browns game given we are in StL.  Any chance of NFL games on ESPN+?


ESPN+ seems like it would be good for college football and basketball, but only good for the NFL on Monday nights (which are usually pretty mediocre games featuring bad teams). 

The bundle is nice, but I have no interest in ESPN+ .. as ESPN's focuses on the "fringe" sports and their highlight/commentary coverage is heavily slanted to sports THEY play. ESPN seems more likely to talk about the NBA offeason than the MLB CURRENT season.

If there is a bundle option for just ad-free Hulu and not ESPN+, I would be more interested in that. 

But either way .. Disney+ (with Hulu) WILL make me drop Netflix (at least see how it is for the family without it)


----------



## siren0119

I'm definitely not enticed by the ESPN bundle - we don't sportsball much in our family 

We currently do 6 months on Netflix and 6 months on Hulu - this *might* entice us to keep Hulu all year if it meant having Disney+ to boot.


----------



## rteetz

WDW reservations for Oga’s and Savi’s are in the system but not live yet


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/towe...p-within-a-week-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## Firebird060

Ehh the three leg bundle makes me think this is Disneys way of trying to keep ESPN+ a thing.  With Hulu's current pricing and the suggested pricing to Disney+ Solo,  you would be paying the same amount a month. The only thing with the bundle you get is ESPN+ thrown in.   So the only person this is a discount to, is those who already subscribe to ESPN + and Hulu.  Its really not a bundle for Disney Plus


----------



## fatmanatee

FWIW, and this is only useful for a very specific subset of people, ESPN+ also has unlimited access to their website articles and I use it for their fantasy football section, they have a few really solid writers. I had Insider before they combined that with ESPN+ and I'll probably get this combo deal.


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> WDW reservations for Oga’s and Savi’s are in the system but not live yet
> 
> View attachment 423683



Well, I'll be stalking Oga's page obsessively until this goes live.


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/new-...neys-hollywood-studios-now-fully-operational/



Odd to me they would use any "dark" colored surface whatsoever, the area after bag check. Out front is much lighter though.

The whole area looks great though.


----------



## Moliphino

Moliphino said:


> Well, I'll be stalking Oga's page obsessively until this goes live.



I was just able to make a reservation for 9/26!


----------



## LoganBrown1990

PolyRob said:


> Definitely not Edy's. Started out as a store in Brooklyn, NY. Known for speciality ice cream with lots of flavors with unique names.


We were in Brooklyn a few months ago and didn't have the chance to go to the original location, but we got an ice cream flight at a market location near our friends' apartment. It was so good! I'm excited to have this option in DS. We've always wanted to go to AH, but haven't had the time to fit a trip to the Boardwalk into our schedule.


----------



## rteetz

Moliphino said:


> I was just able to make a reservation for 9/26!


Yep they are live I got mine!


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> Yep they are live I got mine!



I got three for our September trip. I should probably stop now.


----------



## rteetz

Moliphino said:


> I got three for our September trip. I should probably stop now.


I may or may not have more than that....


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/beatrix-to-replace-bongos-at-disney-springs/



This is good news everyone, this is a great restaurant!


----------



## birostick

Oga's Cantina Lunch Thursday, August 29, 2019 (11:45 AM, Lunch)   

Opening Day... just because


----------



## ned911

I had no trouble getting Oga's for our Sept trip.  Savi's didn't show up.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> Yep they are live I got mine!


Thanks for this notice, I made a reservation for Oga's for my trip in October (since I chose Savi's for the AP preview). Will have to read up more how this works, because really I just want to be able to go in check it out, have a fun non-alcoholic drink to split with the kids and then leave. *shrug*


----------



## rteetz

https://orlandoinformer.com/blog/us...=OIFacebook&utm_campaign=New&utm_content=Fact


----------



## mollmoll4

tlmadden73 said:


> Thanks for this notice, I made a reservation for Oga's for my trip in October (since I chose Savi's for the AP preview). Will have to read up more how this works, because really I just want to be able to go in check it out, have a fun non-alcoholic drink to split with the kids and then leave. *shrug*



If you read the details of the reservation it states that you have 45 minutes and seating is not guaranteed. The reservation seems to be just for a time to do exactly what you are looking for 

ETA screenshot


----------



## SaintsManiac

Got Oga's on 11/29!


----------



## tlmadden73

mollmoll4 said:


> If you read the details of the reservation it states that you have 45 minutes and seating is not guaranteed. The reservation seems to be just for a time to do exactly what you are looking for View attachment 423689
> 
> ETA screenshot


Thanks .. 
Makes sense they want to get people in and out of there .. an experience people can't experience will probably be frustrating. 
It is just weird to have a reservation for a BAR (not a restaurant). 

I guess supply does not meet demand here. I guess eventually (when the hype dies down) .. it may be able to be treated like a normal bar .. (walk in .. get a drink, or two) .. walk out .. no reservations, no limits, etc. ?


----------



## Timpegoose

Thanks for the heads up! Got a reservation for 9/23, excited to check it out.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Not sure what I'm doing wrong.  Can't seem to locate the option to make an Oga's reservation.  Can go to the link but when I click my date it only shows the hours, not an option to book a reservation.  Also, does anyone know the minimum price for a non-alcoholic drink?  Menu link is only producing an error.  Wondering if it's worth making a reservation just to see inside and share a drink with my dd? 

It says at least 1 person must be 14yo.  I've never been to a 'bar' (if that's what this is considered.)  Being that it's Disney, are people taking their children in or is this more, 1 parent goes while the other entertains the child elsewhere?

I hadn't really considered Oga's at all as I don't drink but if it means we can secure entry into the land it might be worth making a reservation.


----------



## Earningmywings

Oga’s is not on the DDP, right?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Earningmywings said:


> Oga’s is not on the DDP, right?




Nope

ETA: This is from my confirmation email: *This restaurant does not participate in a Disney Dining Plan.*


----------



## BattyKoda

Another thanks for the heads up for Oga's... got a reservation for Sept 11th!


----------



## 1437disney

scrappinginontario said:


> Not sure what I'm doing wrong.  Can't seem to locate the option to make an Oga's reservation.  Can go to the link but when I click my date it only shows the hours, not an option to book a reservation.  Also, does anyone know the minimum price for a non-alcoholic drink?  Menu link is only producing an error.  Wondering if it's worth making a reservation just to see inside and share a drink with my dd?
> 
> It says at least 1 person must be 14yo.  I've never been to a 'bar' (if that's what this is considered.)  Being that it's Disney, are people taking their children in or is this more, 1 parent goes while the other entertains the child elsewhere?
> 
> I hadn't really considered Oga's at all as I don't drink but if it means we can secure entry into the land it might be worth making a reservation.


I booked for my whole family of 4, but am debating about the kids ( I did a little research and they are allowed in). Looking at some of the non- alcoholic drinks, I think they would like the 'milk' and cookie option. Hopefully someone can report back to us to let us know.


----------



## Gusey

Anybody know if, when virtual queue is activated for the land, if you will still be able to get to your Oga's reservation or will you *have to *book your "boarding pass" to coincide with your Oga's reservation?


----------



## sherlockmiles

Just got NOON on 9/17.
actually tried for earlier.
And we weren't even planning on going into GE

I suggest selecting the meal and then choose from the presented available times for the quickest reservation experience.


----------



## rteetz

Gusey said:


> Anybody know if, when virtual queue is activated for the land, if you will still be able to get to your Oga's reservation or will you *have to *book your "boarding pass" to coincide with your Oga's reservation?


If you have a reservation for something in the land they will let you in.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159150214911016960


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/marquee-installed-for-disneys-riviera-resort/


----------



## mtfd89

rteetz said:


> If you have a reservation for something in the land they will let you in.


So just to clarify, I booked the Canteen on Jan 2, so we will be allowed into Galaxy’s Edge, have our lunch, and also allowed to do stand by for rides?


----------



## rteetz

mtfd89 said:


> So just to clarify, I booked the Canteen on Jan 2, so we will be allowed into Galaxy’s Edge, have our lunch, and also allowed to do stand by for rides?


Once you’re in the land you’re free to do whatever.


----------



## asfarrell

Disney site is obviously SUPER BUSY. I am trying to book dining and it's just telling me to remain on page and do not refresh. Dining reservation is not available on the app...


----------



## Chris Matlock

I was able to secure a Savi's Workshop reservation online a few moments ago.  My kids are going to be pumped!!


----------



## asfarrell

Got in but already booked for my date, September 29th...


----------



## merry_nbright

Haven’t been able to get in. This is insanity. I wish they would’ve said something earlier. Some people work. Blah.


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/marquee-installed-for-disneys-riviera-resort/



I need that on a shirt. Wonder if they will have any.


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Planned Power Outage to Affect Select Rooms at Bay Lake Tower Tonight





mollmoll4 said:


> Not newsworthy, but we didn't get notified of a planned outage a few years ago at WL and it was SO eerie to wake up in the middle of the night with no power, no phone connection to the front desk, and no idea what was happening!


As a 20 year CPAP user, loss of power in the night is not fun.  I can deal with it by staying awake during the outage but I'm thankful they're at least giving people a head's up.


----------



## asfarrell

merry_nbright said:


> Haven’t been able to get in. This is insanity. I wish they would’ve said something earlier. Some people work. Blah.


I know...I have been waiting and watching and STILL missed it...uggghhh...I am just hoping people grabbed lots of un-needed reservations and will cancel the ones they don't "need"...fingers crossed.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/seco...s-for-star-wars-galaxys-edge-opening-weekend/


----------



## Clockwork

Dumb question, is Oga’s doing anything special for breakfast?


----------



## siren0119

Clockwork said:


> Dumb question, is Oga’s doing anything special for breakfast?



In DL they had a yogurt parfait, a couple of pastries and an overnight oats type thing, but that's it.


----------



## sherlockmiles

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/seco...s-for-star-wars-galaxys-edge-opening-weekend/




We never saw the star wars nightime stuff at HS and were planning on attending this trip (sept).  No sept dates have been available for booking.  Have they announced any nighttime thing - same or new? Or do you think I just need to wait a bit for the dates to be active..?  Its literally the only thing not booked for our trip.


----------



## Clockwork

siren0119 said:


> In DL they had a yogurt parfait, a couple of pastries and an overnight oats type thing, but that's it.


Thank you!


----------



## rteetz

sherlockmiles said:


> We never saw the star wars nightime stuff at HS and were planning on attending this trip (sept).  No sept dates have been available for booking.  Have they announced any nighttime thing - same or new? Or do you think I just need to wait a bit for the dates to be active..?  Its literally the only thing not booked for our trip.


They are always very late to updating those calendars so just keep watching.


----------



## siren0119

sherlockmiles said:


> We never saw the star wars nightime stuff at HS and were planning on attending this trip (sept).  No sept dates have been available for booking.  Have they announced any nighttime thing - same or new? Or do you think I just need to wait a bit for the dates to be active..?  Its literally the only thing not booked for our trip.



Do you mean Disney After Hours events? I haven't seen any for Hollywood Studios in a while - I am trying to remember if they stopped DAH at HS once they started doing Early Morning Magic at Toy Story Land, and I can't be positive.


----------



## Bay Max

Ugh.  I'm having trouble getting anything for Oga's.


----------



## SaintsManiac

siren0119 said:


> Do you mean Disney After Hours events? I haven't seen any for Hollywood Studios in a while - I am trying to remember if they stopped DAH at HS once they started doing Early Morning Magic at Toy Story Land, and I can't be positive.




Pretty sure they are talking about the fireworks.


----------



## tlmadden73

Gusey said:


> Anybody know if, when virtual queue is activated for the land, if you will still be able to get to your Oga's reservation or will you *have to *book your "boarding pass" to coincide with your Oga's reservation?


I don't think it is really known yet (and may not known until September) just how crowded SWGE will be and how they will handle the boarding passes.  From what we've seen at DL, there isn't a massive crowd to get into the land .. and the land is big enough to absorb the crowd (unlike say TSL which has one narrow walkway, no indoor shops or indoor restaurants). 

Maybe WDW will be like DL where the crowds are either being spread out enough (via CM previews and AP previews) and/or opening during a normally "slow" time (September) that there may not be a huge queue (virtual or otherwise) every day to get into the land except the first few days or early in the mornings.  With a lot of experiences and shopping in the land and no Fast Pass pushing the MFSR line to 2-3 hour waits (like FOP and Slinky Dog can get), maybe it won't be as bad as we are expecting.

Plus some people are simply going to be scared away from the presumed "crowds" as well. 
and some people are just going to wait until December/next year to get BOTH rides. 

But this reservation to the cantina is a sneaky (or not so sneaky way) to ensure you can skip the line to get INTO the land .. (if there is one).


----------



## mollmoll4

I haven't seen in mentioned, but I just booked Droid Depot for October, so that reservation system is live as well.


----------



## Lsdolphin

Have been trying to book canteen for 2 hours and have not been able to complete the reservation!


----------



## tlmadden73

mollmoll4 said:


> I haven't seen in mentioned, but I just booked Droid Depot for October, so that reservation system is live as well.


Oh .. the Droid Depot is accepting reservations as well?


----------



## mollmoll4

tlmadden73 said:


> Oh .. the Droid Depot is accepting reservations as well?



Yup! Took a while to get in, but I was able to snag a spot ~1hr before my Oga's reservation


----------



## jimandami

We booked Oga's, Droid, and Savi's...yay!  Did anyone else notice it says Oga's opens at 6:00 AM even in December?   I assume that means they will be continuing EEMH!


----------



## SaintsManiac

tlmadden73 said:


> Oh .. the Droid Depot is accepting reservations as well?




Yes. There are several threads about it.


----------



## tlmadden73

jimandami said:


> We booked Oga's, Droid, and Savi's...yay!  Did anyone else notice it says Oga's opens at 6:00 AM even in December?   I assume that means they will be continuing EEMH!


I bet a lot of people will wander into the land and be shocked to find out they needed a reservation to BUY toys. 

But the whole point of trying (and being successful) to go to the AP preview (for us) is to be able to experience the land without the worries of getting to do those experiences after the official opening. 

Glad they have reservations though for those who want to plan ahead! May try and snag a reservation for my planned day in October .. just in case the kids want to do it again (I am way more open to getting another droid than another lightsaber! heh)


----------



## jimandami

tlmadden73 said:


> Man .. I hope SWGE doesn't become like all the other things at Disney where if you don't snag a reservation .. you can't experience it. I bet a lot of people will wander into the land and be shocked to find out they needed a reservation to BUY toys.



Yes, they will not be happy I'm sure.  It took me 2 hours and about 5-6 lost Oga's reservations to finally get them.  Disney IT at its finest.


----------



## sherlockmiles

rteetz said:


> They are always very late to updating those calendars so just keep watching.


thanks!!


----------



## JessicaW1234

Chris Matlock said:


> I was able to secure a Savi's Workshop reservation online a few moments ago.  My kids are going to be pumped!!


Where do you do this? That is not dining?


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> WDW reservations for Oga’s and Savi’s are in the system but not live yet



Thanks for posting, I was able to reserve a day and time for my upcoming December trip.


----------



## AndreaDanger

JessicaW1234 said:


> Where do you do this? That is not dining?


Savi's and Droid Depot are both in the Shop section of the website.


----------



## Capang

JessicaW1234 said:


> Where do you do this? That is not dining?


To get the reservation? Just do a search in MDE for savi’s/droid/oga’s and they will pop up. You can book when you click on whichever you are looking for.


----------



## crazy4wdw

From D23:
Mark your calendars, because this September, Freeform will be celebrating “30 Days of Disney” by airing beloved movies from Disney, Marvel, and Pixar! Tune in as we venture to far-off places and discover daring sword fights, magic spells, a prince in disguise… you get the idea. Each week will be themed to highlight the best of Disney villains, singalongs, pirates, and sheroes—and each weekend will be jam-packed with more classic Disney films!

Freeform will also give viewers an exciting behind-the-scenes look at the new lands at Walt Disney World Resort in Florida and Disneyland Resort in California with a two-hour special, Star Wars: _Galaxy’s Edge—Adventure Awaits_, premiering Sunday, September 29, at 8 p.m. ET. Hosted by Neil Patrick Harris, the immersive and exclusive television event will invite audiences to explore the epic new lands and learn more about how this new planet of Batuu came to life. With celebrity guests including Kaley Cuoco, Keegan-Michael Key, Jay Leno, Sarah Hyland, Miles Brown, and more, Walt Disney Imagineers and Disney cast members will share how they brought _Star Wars_: Galaxy’s Edge to life with fascinating insider details.

https://d23.com/celebrate-30-days-disney-freeform-september/


----------



## crazy4wdw

Home Alone, Night at the Museum to Be Rebooted on Disney+

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/home-alone-night-at-museum-be-rebooted-at-disney-1229845


----------



## J-BOY

1437disney said:


> I booked for my whole family of 4, but am debating about the kids ( I did a little research and they are allowed in). Looking at some of the non- alcoholic drinks, I think they would like the 'milk' and cookie option. Hopefully someone can report back to us to let us know.


I've been to Oga's in Disneyland around 5 times now. The blue milk/cookie combo is certainly a good option. They do have a fair amount of non-alcoholic drinks, but they tend to be pretty creative. If your kids are adventurous, I'm sure they'll enjoy their drinks.


----------



## scrappinginontario

If we book a reservation for 2 people, do we have to purchase 2 drinks or can we share one?  Admit that we’re using this to secure access into the land.


----------



## Cinderumbrella

scrappinginontario said:


> If we book a reservation for 2 people, do we have to purchase 2 drinks or can we share one?  Admit that we’re using this to secure access into the land.



I don’t believe there’s a drink minimum (just maximum to keep turning the crowds over)


----------



## JessicaW1234

I was able to book a “breakfast”, but is there any actual food there?  How does it work for admittance? I have a 9:45 am on a currently 9:00am opening. Will I only be allowed in at exactly 9:45?


----------



## J-BOY

JessicaW1234 said:


> I was able to book a “breakfast”, but is there any actual food there?  How does it work for admittance? I have a 9:45 am on a currently 9:00am opening. Will I only be allowed in at exactly 9:45?


They’re quite strict on reservation times. They allow you into the land up to 1 hour in advance, but you’ll have to check in at Oga’s right at 9:45. They don’t really have much food - basically a cinnamon roll and yogurt w/ oats.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://d23.com/celebrate-30-days-d...S9kK88jyzPXb6mErFMhK4JGbgHs7_Q2zTCSiq4gpEBil4


----------



## jlundeen

All the times for when we are going to be there are unavailable for us. I guess we will have to wait for a future visit Star wars land.


----------



## JessicaW1234

J-BOY said:


> They’re quite strict on reservation times. They allow you into the land up to 1 hour in advance, but you’ll have to check in at Oga’s right at 9:45. They don’t really have much food - basically a cinnamon roll and yogurt w/ oats.


Does that mean I can get in the land at park opening? Do ADR’s have a separate line like they do at MK?


----------



## wareagle57

This is crazy. I feel sorry for the people trying to just book normal dining options.


----------



## mollmoll4

jlundeen said:


> All the times for when we are going to be there are unavailable for us. I guess we will have to wait for a future visit Star wars land.



You can visit the land without a reservation for these things. They still aren’t offering fastpass for the ride. It sounds like they will have a good system in place with return times if the land is at capacity.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Rapper Ohgeesy and Party Ejected from Disneyland After Alleged Threat to Cast Member


----------



## rteetz

*News*

ESPN Announces “Backstory” Documentary Series to Launch August 18


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Bier Fest Returns to Busch Gardens Tampa Bay Starting August 17


----------



## OSUZorba

wareagle57 said:


> This is crazy. I feel sorry for the people trying to just book normal dining options.


I feel sorry for all the people that are going to get to the parks at 4 am, only to find out they can't do anything in the land except one ride.


----------



## Bay Max

There are more reservations for Oga's available today!  I was able to get mine.


----------



## Anthony Vito

Bay Max said:


> There are more reservations for Oga's available today!  I was able to get mine.


Thanks for the heads up!  Was on last night trying to add an evening reservation in February (181 days out, so didn't think it would be that hard to get - there was NOTHING).  Was able to just get one though (lots of slots available), even wen through quickly without any error pages or waits!


----------



## mollmoll4

OSUZorba said:


> I feel sorry for all the people that are going to get to the parks at 4 am, only to find out they can't do anything in the land except one ride.



I think it's always been clear that it would be necessary to have a reservation for Savi's, but my assumption is that for the other offerings they will not fill to capacity on reservations alone. I don't think Disney does that for much (they usually have walk-in space reserved at restaurants and experiences like the barber shop). You may not be able to build a droid, but you should still be able to go into the shop. I also think that if you are in the land they will likely give you a return time for Oga's if it is at capacity. Just my $.02, but I think Disney is smart enough to know that there are going to be people who can't or won't reserve these in advance and would be throwing tantrums if they "can't do anything in the land except one ride.".


----------



## rteetz

mollmoll4 said:


> I think it's always been clear that it would be necessary to have a reservation for Savi's, but my assumption is that for the other offerings they will not fill to capacity on reservations alone. I don't think Disney does that for much (they usually have walk-in space reserved at restaurants and experiences like the barber shop). You may not be able to build a droid, but you should still be able to go into the shop. I also think that if you are in the land they will likely give you a return time for Oga's if it is at capacity. Just my $.02, but I think Disney is smart enough to know that there are going to be people who can't or won't reserve these in advance and would be throwing tantrums if they "can't do anything in the land except one ride.".


Not so sure about that. I would highly recommend getting a cantina reservation if that’s something you want to see. Disneyland hasn’t really been allowing walk ups for Oga’s. At the end of the night they’ve allowed people in to look around a bit.


----------



## merry_nbright

rteetz said:


> Not so sure about that. I would highly recommend getting a cantina reservation if that’s something you want to see. Disneyland hasn’t really been allowing walk ups for Oga’s. At the end of the night they’ve allowed people in to look around a bit.



I tried to get one for opening weekend? Failed. Didn’t surprise me since they released the reservations while I was working. But then I looked at my dates in November and ALL the reservations are gone for those dates as well. I’m really hoping it’s not like Be Our Guest, but I have a feeling it will be.


----------



## rteetz

merry_nbright said:


> I tried to get one for opening weekend? Failed. Didn’t surprise me since they released the reservations while I was working. But then I looked at my dates in November and ALL the reservations are gone for those dates as well. I’m really hoping it’s not like Be Our Guest, but I have a feeling it will be.


There were some more slots available this morning so keep checking but yes this is a very popular option.


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> There were some more slots available this morning so keep checking but yes this is a very popular option.



I was about one-two days behind on this thread. When I saw reservations were open, I thought I’d give it a shot but expected nothing to be available. I couldn’t believe I was able to book one on the exact day and time that I wanted in October!


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159449024652566528


----------



## merry_nbright

rteetz said:


> There were some more slots available this morning so keep checking but yes this is a very popular option.


Thanks for the advice!! It worked! I got one for the Thursday my friend and I are there! It’s for 9:40 in the morning but HEY! At least it’s something! Haha.


----------



## J-BOY

JessicaW1234 said:


> Does that mean I can get in the land at park opening? Do ADR’s have a separate line like they do at MK?


That, I'm not sure. You should be guaranteed to get in right at park opening, even if the land reaches capacity. I don't believe there would be a separate ADR line as it's after park opening though.


----------



## rteetz

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ek-at-the-crafting-of-disneys-riviera-resort/


----------



## SteveDude

The fact that they updated LWTL's video gives me immense hope that it survives the Epcot overhaul.


----------



## OSUZorba

mollmoll4 said:


> I think it's always been clear that it would be necessary to have a reservation for Savi's, but my assumption is that for the other offerings they will not fill to capacity on reservations alone. I don't think Disney does that for much (they usually have walk-in space reserved at restaurants and experiences like the barber shop). You may not be able to build a droid, but you should still be able to go into the shop. I also think that if you are in the land they will likely give you a return time for Oga's if it is at capacity. Just my $.02, but I think Disney is smart enough to know that there are going to be people who can't or won't reserve these in advance and would be throwing tantrums if they "can't do anything in the land except one ride.".


I just think they are going to shoot themselves in the foot with their attempts at attracting non-Disney Starwars fans with this. All the reservations for the next six months got booked up in a few hours by people who monitor Disney fan sites. Meanwhile the new to Disney Starwars fans will show up, not be able to experience anything other than the ride, go home and tell everyone how they spents so much money to go, then couldn't actually do anything.

I'm on this site multiple times a day and didn't realize these were going to have reservations, so I have my doubts many non-Disney fans will have known. I think it'll just reenforce the anti-WDW stereotypes.


----------



## The Pho

SteveDude said:


> The fact that they updated LWTL's video gives me immense hope that it survives the Epcot overhaul.


I had the same hope for The Great Movie Ride with the MGM overhaul.


----------



## rteetz

https://www.wdwmagic.com/events/dis...after-hours-at-the-magic-kingdom-sold-out.htm


----------



## evlaina

OSUZorba said:


> I just think they are going to shoot themselves in the foot with their attempts at attracting non-Disney Starwars fans with this. All the reservations for the next six months got booked up in a few hours by people who monitor Disney fan sites. *Meanwhile the new to Disney Starwars fans will show up, not be able to experience anything other than the ride, go home and tell everyone how they spents so much money to go, then couldn't actually do anything.*
> 
> I'm on this site multiple times a day and didn't realize these were going to have reservations, so I have my doubts many non-Disney fans will have known. I think it'll just reenforce the anti-WDW stereotypes.


I see this happening, too. I feel kind of bad for those guests. But at the same time, I don't really, because we all put in the effort to learn before we go. I'll look at the bright side and maybe the comments from those angry SW fans will keep the crowds away!   

I actually can't believe how many Facebook posts I have seen today where people on Disney-based fan pages (really popular ones) are asking what Savi's and Droid Depot are, what they should eat now that they scored Oga's reservations, etc. Those are all relatively informed WDW-goers and they don't even know their "dinner reservation" isn't for a meal and that Droid Depot is a place to make droids.


----------



## OSUZorba

evlaina said:


> I see this happening, too. I feel kind of bad for those guests. But at the same time, I don't really, because we all put in the effort to learn before we go. I'll look at the bright side and maybe the comments from those angry SW fans will keep the crowds away!
> 
> I actually can't believe how many Facebook posts I have seen today where people on Disney-based fan pages (really popular ones) are asking what Savi's and Droid Depot are, what they should eat now that they scored Oga's reservations, etc. Those are all relatively informed WDW-goers and they don't even know their "dinner reservation" isn't for a meal and that Droid Depot is a place to make droids.


Yeah, it isn't really going to affect me; it just doesn't seem like a good business decision to me. I am really surprised they let people get multiple reservations too.


----------



## tlmadden73

evlaina said:


> I see this happening, too. I feel kind of bad for those guests. But at the same time, I don't really, because we all put in the effort to learn before we go. I'll look at the bright side and maybe the comments from those angry SW fans will keep the crowds away!
> 
> I actually can't believe how many Facebook posts I have seen today where people on Disney-based fan pages (really popular ones) are asking what Savi's and Droid Depot are, what they should eat now that they scored Oga's reservations, etc. Those are all relatively informed WDW-goers and they don't even know their "dinner reservation" isn't for a meal and that Droid Depot is a place to make droids.


I mean some people want to be surprised by the new land too. I have been trying to avoid seeing what the lightsaber and droid experience is like (and even what the items LOOK like).  Unfortunately I am having difficulty knowing if I WANT to build a lightsaber or build a droid without SEEING what those experiences are going to be like. Also the 1 builder and 1 guest restriction (at these price points) could push people away. I am already struggling on who (my wife or I) will build one of these things with my son without breaking the bank and getting two.

My son wanted to build a lightsaber (the current $25 ones) when he saw other people buildling as we were browsing through Tatooine Traders. He wanted to build a droid (action figure size) because he saw the big bins of parts in the store. He wanted to buy a Banshee in Pandora because of that corner of the store. 

If Star Wars fans cant even walk in to SEE the store  and how cool it looks AND need a reservation to build one (sight unseen). I dont see how they are going to get non Star Wars fans to want to make that impulse purchase. *shrug* .. that is usually how those big ticket souvenir items are sold.


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159449024652566528


 I was just talking about this with my wife from our last trip.  That footage was SO old.


----------



## evlaina

tlmadden73 said:


> I mean some people want to be surprised by the new land too. I have been trying to avoid seeing what the lightsaber and droid experience is like (and even what the items LOOK like).  Unfortunately I am having difficulty knowing if I WANT to build a lightsaber or build a droid without SEEING what those experiences are going to be like. Also the 1 builder and 1 guest restriction (at these price points) could push people away. I am already struggling on who (my wife or I) will build one of these things with my son without breaking the bank and getting two.
> 
> My son wanted to build a lightsaber (the current $25 ones) when he saw other people buildling as we were browsing through Tatooine Traders. He wanted to build a droid (action figure size) because he saw the big bins of parts in the store. He wanted to buy a Banshee in Pandora because of that corner of the store.
> 
> If Star Wars fans cant even walk in to SEE the store  and how cool it looks AND need a reservation to build one (sight unseen). I dont see how they are going to get non Star Wars fans to want to make that impulse purchase. *shrug* .. that is usually how those big ticket souvenir items are sold.


Yeah I get what you mean. My husband doesn't want to know anything about Galaxy's Edge beforehand BUT he has me, who loves to do the research and wants to know every.single.thing. Maybe they'll keep some spots available for walkins? I don't follow DL that much, so I'm not sure what they're doing. 

The 1 guest restriction is hard. Thankfully for this particular trip we have our in-laws coming so they can watch the kids for the time we're there, or I might just let my F-I-L go with him.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159503546343219201


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

crazy4wdw said:


> Home Alone, Night at the Museum to Be Rebooted on Disney+
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/home-alone-night-at-museum-be-rebooted-at-disney-1229845



Yeah because that rebooted home alone that was already made worked so well <heavy sarcasm>




tlmadden73 said:


> I mean some people want to be surprised by the new land too. I have been trying to avoid seeing what the lightsaber and droid experience is like (and even what the items LOOK like).  Unfortunately I am having difficulty knowing if I WANT to build a lightsaber or build a droid without SEEING what those experiences are going to be like. Also the 1 builder and 1 guest restriction (at these price points) could push people away. I am already struggling on who (my wife or I) will build one of these things with my son without breaking the bank and getting two.
> 
> My son wanted to build a lightsaber (the current $25 ones) when he saw other people buildling as we were browsing through Tatooine Traders. He wanted to build a droid (action figure size) because he saw the big bins of parts in the store. He wanted to buy a Banshee in Pandora because of that corner of the store.
> 
> If Star Wars fans cant even walk in to SEE the store  and how cool it looks AND need a reservation to build one (sight unseen). I dont see how they are going to get non Star Wars fans to want to make that impulse purchase. *shrug* .. that is usually how those big ticket souvenir items are sold.




Yeah from what I've heard the experience is hidden away completely. They don't seem to have any issues at Disneyland keeping the experience packed, so if that ever becomes an issue I'm sure they can react then.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/iconic-epcot-entrance-fountain-now-behind-construction-walls/


----------



## dolewhipdreams

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Yeah from what I've heard the experience is hidden away completely.


Yep. I didn't even realize I was near it until I noticed a certain tree someone had described to me. People check in for it outside and you can't see anything from the outside.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 More Disney Characters Visiting Select Walt Disney World Hotels for a Limited Time


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 LEGOLAND Florida and Frontier Airlines Surprise Passengers With Free Theme Park Admission


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Joel Fry Reportedly Cast as Jasper in Disney’s Live-Action “Cruella”


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

rteetz said:


>


This made me WAY more excited than it should have!!  I’m pumped to see LWTL get a little love!


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/star-wars-galaxys-edge-led-to-7000-jobs-created-in-central-florida/


----------



## tlmadden73

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Yeah because that rebooted home alone that was already made worked so well <heavy sarcasm>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah from what I've heard the experience is hidden away completely. They don't seem to have any issues at Disneyland keeping the experience packed, so if that ever becomes an issue I'm sure they can react then.


I get that ..  I have heard it is hidden and havent really looked closely to find out where it is.   I dont really want to know until I get there. 

We have the lighstaber experience reserved for our AP preview, but my son seems more excited to build a droid, so we may sadly skip Savis.  I would love to peek my head in to check it out though ..

So .. debating on if I personally want to spend $200 on the experience (and thus keep the saber for myself for the near future. ).


----------



## rteetz

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/bus...0190808-jb2is7336jhozpp3rsdzbqkose-story.html


----------



## bookbabe626

scrappinginontario said:


> Not sure what I'm doing wrong.  Can't seem to locate the option to make an Oga's reservation.  Can go to the link but when I click my date it only shows the hours, not an option to book a reservation.  Also, does anyone know the minimum price for a non-alcoholic drink?  Menu link is only producing an error.  Wondering if it's worth making a reservation just to see inside and share a drink with my dd?
> 
> It says at least 1 person must be 14yo.  I've never been to a 'bar' (if that's what this is considered.)  Being that it's Disney, are people taking their children in or is this more, 1 parent goes while the other entertains the child elsewhere?
> 
> I hadn't really considered Oga's at all as I don't drink but if it means we can secure entry into the land it might be worth making a reservation.



Not sure if anyone has answered yet, but this is another situation where you have to switch to the US site...   :-(


----------



## mollmoll4

Parks Blog announces SWGE Oga's, Savi's, and Droid reservations:

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...eys-hollywood-studios-accepting-reservations/
Not news to those here, but posting because it specifically states that while reservations are strongly encouraged, there will be limited walk-up availability.


----------



## scrappinginontario

bookbabe626 said:


> Not sure if anyone has answered yet, but this is another situation where you have to switch to the US site...   :-(


Thanks!  

I switched to the US site yesterday and snagged something.  Happy that the Canadian site is open now.


----------



## Moliphino

mollmoll4 said:


> Parks Blog announces SWGE Oga's, Savi's, and Droid reservations:
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...eys-hollywood-studios-accepting-reservations/
> Not news to those here, but posting because it specifically states that while reservations are strongly encouraged, there will be limited walk-up availability.



A little late.  Like how they sent the email reminder for my FP+ day at 4:30pm.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/latest-look-at-space-restaurant-construction-in-epcot/


----------



## rteetz

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...rience-live-from-disney-springs-on-august-12/


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/miss...under-refurbishment-at-misson-space-in-epcot/


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/future-world-preparations-for-epcot-overhaul-and-food-wine-festival/


----------



## rteetz

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ocal-community/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q4wo0808190013A


----------



## rteetz

http://universal.wdwinfo.com/graveyard-games-announced-for-halloween-horror-nights/


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

tlmadden73 said:


> I get that ..  I have heard it is hidden and havent really looked closely to find out where it is.   I dont really want to know until I get there.
> 
> We have the lighstaber experience reserved for our AP preview, but my son seems more excited to build a droid, so we may sadly skip Savis.  I would love to peek my head in to check it out though ..
> 
> So .. debating on if I personally want to spend $200 on the experience (and thus keep the saber for myself for the near future. ).



I'm definitely making a lightsaber sight unseen. I didn't want to watch the experience videos. However, I have seen pictures of the finished sabers and they do look very nice.


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

For the APs out there - I noticed just now that the upcoming Simba magnet at AK is now only listed as available from August 29 - September 5.  They’re really trying to get folks into other parks with GE.


----------



## Pete M

just a bit of hope for everyone trying to get Olga's reservations, as of yesterday absolutely nothing was available for any day of our upcoming trips... but today had a handful of spots here and there    Don't know if this is Disney sprinkling them in slowly or if other people were canceling extra spots, but we're ecstatic to have a guaranteed spot at the bar come october.


----------



## rteetz

FrankieWinthrop said:


> For the APs out there - I noticed just now that the upcoming Simba magnet at AK is now only listed as available from August 29 - September 5.  They’re really trying to get folks into other parks with GE.


Yeah that has to be shortest time period for a magnet yet.


----------



## rteetz

Pete M said:


> just a bit of hope for everyone trying to get Olga's reservations, as of yesterday absolutely nothing was available for any day of our upcoming trips... but today had a handful of spots here and there    Don't know if this is Disney sprinkling them in slowly or if other people were canceling extra spots, but we're ecstatic to have a guaranteed spot at the bar come october.


Yes several opened up this morning.


----------



## osully

scrappinginontario said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I switched to the US site yesterday and snagged something.  Happy that the Canadian site is open now.



Wait - what?! The Canadian site gives different restaurant availability?!


----------



## osully

OMG thank you! I finally got in. Last day of our November trip.


----------



## scrappinginontario

osully said:


> Wait - what?! The Canadian site gives different restaurant availability?!


I’m not sure if it shows different availability but on Wed when Oga’s first started accepting reservations the Canadian site was not accepting any reservations. For at least an hour after people on the US site could make reservations the CDN site was only showing open hours and the reservation box was not even being displayed as an option.  The reservation box is there now. I’ve learned over the years to flip countries at times as long as an offer is not country specific.


----------



## Brocktoon

*News*

Don't think I've seen this posted ... Pics released of the actors and rescue dogs cast for the Disney+ Lady and The Tramp.  Interesting that they're going with real life dogs and not CGI.  I think I'm going to be on the fence with this one until I see some clips in motion.

https://people.com/pets/first-look-lady-and-the-tramp-remake/


----------



## Farro

Brocktoon said:


> *News*
> 
> Don't think I've seen this posted ... Pics released of the actors and rescue dogs cast for the Disney+ Lady and The Tramp.  Interesting that they're going with real life dogs and not CGI.  I think I'm going to be on the fence with this one until I see some clips in motion.
> 
> https://people.com/pets/first-look-lady-and-the-tramp-remake/



I will not see this one. 

Lady and The Tramp was my favorite, favorite, favorite as a child, still one of mine now. It just won't work with real animals, so strange they would try...


----------



## mollmoll4

Disney World hosting 2022 Special Olympics

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...pics-usa-games/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q4wo0808190017A


----------



## rteetz

mollmoll4 said:


> Disney World hosting 2022 Special Olympics
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...pics-usa-games/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q4wo0808190017A


This is actually really cool news. Disney has been hosting a lot of big sporting events lately.


----------



## mollmoll4

rteetz said:


> This is actually really cool news. Disney has been hosting a lot of big sporting events lately.



I was going to use many exclamation points for this, but I was restrained. I think this is fantastic news! Special Olympics is a great cause and event!!


----------



## rteetz




----------



## scrappinginontario

*NEW HENRI’S STARLITE SCOOPS TO OPEN AT GIVE KIDS THE WORLD VILLAGE*

Such a neat layout and design with lower freezers that children in wheelchairs can look into to choose their ice cream!  The things we take for granted....


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.wdwmagic.com/shopping/c...y-sammy-duvall-to-close-at-disney-springs.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/hitchhiking-ghost-phineas-popcorn-bucket-debuts-in-disneyland/


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/typhoon-lekima-will-shut-down-shanghai-disneyland-august-10th/


----------



## rteetz

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...y-world-resort/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q4wo0808190020A


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/hitchhiking-ghost-phineas-popcorn-bucket-debuts-in-disneyland/



This is one of a three-part series of them, the second one is by the mint julep bar, no sightings of the 3rd yet that I’m aware of


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


>



They had the HM dress at a shop in Magic Kingdom on Main St today too


----------



## sherlockmiles

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> This is one of a three-part series of them, the second one is by the mint julep bar, no sightings of the 3rd yet that I’m aware of



That's what I kinda thought.  Lucky for those out in DL.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*PHOTO*

You can see the Tron show building from pretty far away


----------



## Firebird060

It seems more and more that Disney doesnt care as much about site lines breaking the themeing of each land


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/hitchhiking-ghost-phineas-popcorn-bucket-debuts-in-disneyland/


That is way cute


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> *PHOTO*
> 
> You can see the Tron show building from pretty far away
> 
> View attachment 424187


Ugh .. hopefully they put some trees in there. Especially since ride will be all "glowed' up. That is some awful sight lines from MIDDLE of the park. 

My guess it will probably be QUITE apparent from Storybook Circus as well.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/disn...pooky-spectacular-hosted-by-jack-skellington/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

PHOTOS

Star Wars hotel


----------



## fatmanatee

TheMaxRebo said:


> *PHOTO*
> 
> You can see the Tron show building from pretty far away
> 
> View attachment 424187


Not sure there was any way to *completely* avoid this but woof.


----------



## Brocktoon

TheMaxRebo said:


> *PHOTO*
> 
> You can see the Tron show building from pretty far away
> 
> View attachment 424187



I'm a* HUGE *TRON fan (just look at my avatar), but even I think they've got to work on those sight lines ... and hopefully they will


----------



## Spaceguy55

It will take some very tall trees to hide this..even then there will be a giant blue orb above them 

on second thought
Maybe they will turn that big pile of dirt into a berm and put in the trees on top of that


----------



## skier_pete

Firebird060 said:


> It seems more and more that Disney doesnt care as much about site lines breaking the themeing of each land



I wish people would (a) stop bashing unfinished construction as "bad sight lines" and (b) realize that you have been able to see the castle from Splash Mountain since 1992.


----------



## Amy11401

Spaceguy55 said:


> It will take some very tall trees to hide this..even then there will be a giant blue orb above them
> View attachment 424352
> on second thought
> Maybe they will turn that big pile of dirt into a berm and put in the trees on top of that


Well atleast the blue orb light may look good against the castle!


----------



## writerguyfl

mollmoll4 said:


> Disney World hosting 2022 Special Olympics
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...pics-usa-games/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q4wo0808190017A





rteetz said:


> This is actually really cool news. Disney has been hosting a lot of big sporting events lately.



Disney does a *really* good job of running these large events without much impact on "regular" guests.  I was at Disney World during the Invictus Games in 2016.  The only reason I knew it was happening was because I went to Disney's Coronado Springs Resort to eat and that was their base for guest rooms.  But, there was no major adverse impact anywhere in the theme parks.

That said, I did get stuck in the FastPass line at Splash Mountain for roughly an extra 20 minutes on that trip.  Once we got up to the boarding area, we were told that Prince Harry has just ridden.  We were given an extra FastPass because of the delay (which I frankly didn't think was necessary).


----------



## lovethesun12

osully said:


> Wait - what?! The Canadian site gives different restaurant availability?!


Apparently hotel too because I'm still not able to look up reservations for pricing.


----------



## scrappinginontario

lovethesun12 said:


> Apparently hotel too because I'm still not able to look up reservations for pricing.


What resort reservation pricing are you trying to look up?  Normally that works well for me.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> I wish people would (a) stop bashing unfinished construction as "bad sight lines" and (b) realize that you have been able to see the castle from Splash Mountain since 1992.



Definitely didn't mean to imply I thought it was a disaster or anything, just surprised how much I could see from just ground level, middle of Fantasyland

Also, in EPCOT, near the Odyssey you could really see the skyliners going by and they totally ruined the view... Of the Swan and Dolphin hotels


----------



## Fantasia79

Yea, I think sight-lines are a thing of the past.  But, If I had to choose between Tron and sight-lines, I’d choose Tron.


----------



## Sweettears

Fantasia79 said:


> Yea, I think sight-lines are a thing of the past.  But, If I had to choose between Tron and sight-lines, I’d choose Tron.


If the finished product looks like the previous photo I think an irregular shaped building with neon lighting can fit in both Fantasyland and Tomorrow Land as a backdrop without it being an obvious distraction.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/tower-of-terror-refurbishment-ends-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## afan

The manager at beaches & cream sat me for my adr.  I mentioned that I was happy the refurb got pushed so I was able to eat here and she said that it's because it ended up being a bit bigger than they thought and had to rework some stuff.  It's going from 3 sections to 5 so not quite double in tables.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/tower-of-terror-refurbishment-ends-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/



Wish this had happened a few days ago, would have made HS so much easier!


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/futu...-expansion-project-begins-next-week-at-epcot/


----------



## Aminiman

And in gondola related news... the Sea to Sky gondola has suffered a collapse.  Good thing this happened at 4am and that nobody was hurt!

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/squamish-gondola-falls-1.5242787

This article mentions that the manufacturer, Dopplmayr are flying in some representatives

https://www.squamishchief.com/news/...to-have-been-cut-say-squamish-rcmp-1.23911643


----------



## Helvetica

Aminiman said:


> And in gondola related news... the Sea to Sky gondola has suffered a collapse.  Good thing this happened at 4am and that nobody was hurt!
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/squamish-gondola-falls-1.5242787
> 
> This article mentions that the manufacturer, Dopplmayr are flying in some representatives
> 
> https://www.squamishchief.com/news/...to-have-been-cut-say-squamish-rcmp-1.23911643



It’s pretty crazy to think someone climbed a tower and cut a cable in the middle of the night. Hopefully Disney has lots of cameras for their system.


----------



## YesterDark

Tron from yesterday


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/tower-of-terror-refurbishment-ends-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


Think they'll add more fastpasses to the system soon? We're coming down next weekend for our AP preview and didn't get a chance to get TOT fastpasses since it was so last-minute.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/tower-of-terror-refurbishment-ends-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/



We rode today and it looked like both sides were running.  Waits were much lower than I saw a few days ago (standby was like 50 minutes, FP was walk on)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/alco...rs-galaxys-edge-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160537610273660928


----------



## wareagle57

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/alco...rs-galaxys-edge-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/



So what is this? Jello?


----------



## Bay Max

wareagle57 said:


> So what is this? Jello?


 
Space caviar? Lol


----------



## tarak

wareagle57 said:


> So what is this? Jello?


A flat Jell-O shot was my take.


----------



## unbanshee

tarak said:


> A flat Jell-O shot was my take.



I think that's the idea here. It'll be interesting to see how "strong" it is


----------



## wareagle57

unbanshee said:


> I think that's the idea here. It'll be interesting to see how "strong" it is



Call me cheap but that’s exactly what I was getting at. Jell-O shots tend to be among the worst “deals” at bars. One of the many reasons I like beers when at the bar. At least you know you’re getting what you paid for.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 New Rafiki Cupcake Now Available at Disney's Animal Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160627316072046598


----------



## Clockwork

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160627316072046598


Is Lion King considered live action, with it only having 1 live action shot in the film, or is digital animation?


----------



## Firebird060

********** said:


> I wish people would (a) stop bashing unfinished construction as "bad sight lines" and (b) realize that you have been able to see the castle from Splash Mountain since 1992.




Difference about the Castle, is that it is the central Icon of the park, Its supposed to be seen far and wide. It is in the hub of the Magic Kingdom. Disney at one time actually had more care about these things. For example just look at the Moroccan pavilion at Epcot and its relation to the Tower of Terror,  Disney took care to make the TOT blend in more with the Moroccan site lines.  I know we saw sight line balloons for the new Guardians Coaster in Epcot before they broke ground,  and at least that building is being painted blue to try and make it blend in more.  The tron building if it is done like it is at Shanghai will light up at night, not sure how that hides it.   During the day the color scheme might make it blend in with the sky better, yet at night  I am pretty sure it wont be hard to miss from where that picture was taken.


----------



## rteetz

Clockwork said:


> Is Lion King considered live action, with it only having 1 live action shot in the film, or is digital animation?


Disney considers it live action.


----------



## andyw715

Fantasia79 said:


> Yea, I think sight-lines are a thing of the past.  But, If I had to choose between Tron and sight-lines, I’d choose Tron.



People are more interested in looking at their phones and rushing to the next attraction than looking up and around at the sights.  The lines don't make a difference anymore 

I always tell people to look up when they enter a new area or building.  There is so much to miss.


----------



## SealedSeven

Firebird060 said:


> Difference about the Castle, is that it is the central Icon of the park, Its supposed to be seen far and wide. It is in the hub of the Magic Kingdom.........The tron building if it is done like it is at Shanghai will light up at night, not sure how that hides it.   During the day the color scheme might make it blend in with the sky better, yet at night  I am pretty sure it wont be hard to miss from where that picture was taken.



Space Mountains top can be seen too easily, so Tron wouldn't be much different / should fit in being to the side of SM. It'll all look great in the end / not as open view it has now, as im sure trees will be brought in.


----------



## rteetz

NBA Experience is now open! Several NBA, and WNBA stars past and present on hand for the opening and the NBA Commissioner along with Bob Iger opened this new venue this morning.


----------



## J-BOY

SealedSeven said:


> Space Mountains top can be seen too easily, so Tron wouldn't be much different / should fit in being to the side of SM. It'll all look great in the end / not as open view it has now, as im sure trees will be brought in.


Exactly. There are plenty of examples of poor sightlines dating back to park opening that people forget about. Disney does its best but they can't cover every possible vantage point. The project is also unfinished - considering how well they did everything with Galaxy's Edge I don't see any reason to doubt that they care about sightlines.


----------



## jlundeen

I guess my feelings about sight lines is that if you can see other attractions, that's one thing.  Especially if it's iconic Disney attractions, (like the Chinese Theater or the old Mickey-ears water tower).  If it takes away from the "atmosphere" of where you are, if at all possible, it should be somehow disguised (like the backside of TOT being able to be seen from Epcot, but looking like part of Morocco).  The bigger issue would be if you could see back stage stuff, or unsightly things like big garbage dumpsters....  that would not be cool.


----------



## ELLH

Curious...

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/new-structure-goes-vertical-on-future-world-west-pathway-at-epcot/


----------



## scrappinginontario

ELLH said:


> Curious...
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/new-structure-goes-vertical-on-future-world-west-pathway-at-epcot/


My guess is restrooms!


----------



## skier_pete

scrappinginontario said:


> My guess is restrooms!



There's a restroom right at the end of that path already, though. Not to say that'll stop them from adding more.


----------



## mollmoll4

********** said:


> There's a restroom right at the end of that path already, though. Not to say that'll stop them from adding more.



...but isn't it for 3 people? Haha - Those restrooms are the WORST and it would be great if they added a bigger one nearby.


----------



## rteetz

ELLH said:


> Curious...
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/new-structure-goes-vertical-on-future-world-west-pathway-at-epcot/


Bathrooms


----------



## rteetz

http://universal.wdwinfo.com/scare-...en-horror-nights-at-universal-orlando-resort/


----------



## jade1

Spaceguy55 said:


> It will take some very tall trees to hide this..even then there will be a giant blue orb above them
> View attachment 424352
> on second thought
> Maybe they will turn that big pile of dirt into a berm and put in the trees on top of that



Hide it? It's been on my monitor background rotation for like a year.


----------



## Sarah1024

Anyone been to Uni lately?  Is it still hit or miss with Hagrids?  We're going there one day before Disney in two weeks and I'll be devastating if I can't ride it


----------



## soniam

Sarah1024 said:


> Anyone been to Uni lately?  Is it still hit or miss with Hagrids?  We're going there one day before Disney in two weeks and I'll be devastating if I can't ride it



You should check this thread on the Universal forum. It seems to be pretty up-to-date.
https://www.disboards.com/threads/hagrids-coaster-queue-updates-questions-reviews.3753033/


----------



## Farro

Looks like Living With the Land is getting some well deserved love! I especially appreciate that while they had to remove the old tree, they replaced with a baby tree!

https://touringplans.com/blog/2019/...88EHS0h9nhO9bDaVGlI8sClSGsgBO0mI3_kG5KwRAbha8


----------



## Sarah1024

soniam said:


> You should check this thread on the Universal forum. It seems to be pretty up-to-date.
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/hagrids-coaster-queue-updates-questions-reviews.3753033/


Awesome thanks!!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Construction Barriers Arrive at Wonders of Life Pavilion; New Play Pavilion Home at Epcot


----------



## rteetz

*News*

odyssey-pavilion-repainting-underway-ahead-of-debut-as-epcot-overhaul-center


----------



## rteetz

*News*

iconic-epcot-entrance-fountain-tile-removal-begins


----------



## rteetz

*News*

new-villains-halloween-merchandise-line-featuring-captain-hook-cruella-the-evil-queen-and-maleficent

new-mickey-mouse-pumpkin-loungefly-backpack-debuts-at-epcot

day-of-the-dead-dia-de-los-muertos-celebration-merchandise-added-to-halloween-lineup


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Experiences Featuring Disney Aspire, Team of Heroes Coming to D23 Expo 2019


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Ed Werder Returns to ESPN SportsCenter as Dallas-Based Reporter


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Shanghai Disney Resort Announces “Duffy’s Heartfelt Moments” Celebration From September 2-30


----------



## rteetz

*News*

China Eastern Airlines Debuts Disney-Themed Duffy Friendship Express Plane


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Appoints Andrew Millstein Co-President Blue Sky Studios; Clark Spencer President Walt Disney Animation Studios


----------



## GrandAdmiralStrife

With what's about to go down in Hong Kong with the authorities about to go all Tienanmen Square on the protesters, I'd hope Disney Corporate would have a response because it's gonna look real bad on them if they stay silent when it hits the fan. I know they dumped a ton of capital into Shanghai Disneyland and have the Hong Kong DL park still going, but maybe it's time to pull out/sell off. I don't know, I'm just rambling. Hard to be morally just when we all get our stuff made in China....


----------



## rteetz

GrandAdmiralStrife said:


> With what's about to go down in Hong Kong with the authorities about to go all Tienanmen Square on the protesters, I'd hope Disney Corporate would have a response because it's gonna look real bad on them if they stay silent when it hits the fan. I know they dumped a ton of capital into Shanghai Disneyland and have the Hong Kong DL park still going, but maybe it's time to pull out/sell off. I don't know, I'm just rambling. Hard to be morally just when we all get our stuff made in China....


Disney is already minority owner in this park. They are heavily investing currently in the product. Even if they sold off Disney would likely still have a licensing agreement similar Tokyo but I don't see that happening.


----------



## rteetz

Comes out later this year


----------



## jknezek

GrandAdmiralStrife said:


> With what's about to go down in Hong Kong with the authorities about to go all Tienanmen Square on the protesters, I'd hope Disney Corporate would have a response because it's gonna look real bad on them if they stay silent when it hits the fan. I know they dumped a ton of capital into Shanghai Disneyland and have the Hong Kong DL park still going, but maybe it's time to pull out/sell off. I don't know, I'm just rambling. Hard to be morally just when we all get our stuff made in China....


There is zero chance of them pulling out or selling out. They might make a mildly condemning statement depending on what happens, but that's about it. Don't get your hopes up. China is a massive market and a country we have to find a way to get along with going forward. Yes, they have a different government system and yes we don't always like how they govern, but there is nothing new about that and we have turned blind eyes to just about every important market in the world since WWII. Disney is not going to commit market suicide in China unless there is a full blown civil war, which won't happen, or China forces their hand by nationalizing assets, which is extremely unlikely.


----------



## mikepizzo

Farro said:


> Looks like Living With the Land is getting some well deserved love! I especially appreciate that while they had to remove the old tree, they replaced with a baby tree!
> 
> https://touringplans.com/blog/2019/...88EHS0h9nhO9bDaVGlI8sClSGsgBO0mI3_kG5KwRAbha8



We went on the Behind the Seeds Tour and they told us they had plans to remove the tree.  So neat to see all this!


----------



## adam.adbe

rteetz said:


> Comes out later this year



Christmas accomplished!


----------



## nkosiek

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161110975598039040
> Comes out later this year


Is it real?


----------



## adam.adbe

nkosiek said:


> Is it real?



https://9to5toys.com/2019/08/13/lego-disney-train-station/
Yup.  Extra minifigs too.


----------



## skier_pete

adam.adbe said:


> https://9to5toys.com/2019/08/13/lego-disney-train-station/
> Yup.  Extra minifigs too.



I really wish that Lego sets were remotely reasonably priced. This is gorgeous but at $329 - it's a pass.


----------



## danikoski

adam.adbe said:


> https://9to5toys.com/2019/08/13/lego-disney-train-station/
> Yup.  Extra minifigs too.



Although this set looks incredible, at $330, it's about the cost of a 2 day park hopper Disneyland ticket with Max Pass (I was just looking at prices). That's just too much.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/excl...ced-for-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/


----------



## adam.adbe

********** said:


> I really wish that Lego sets were remotely reasonably priced. This is gorgeous but at $329 - it's a pass.



There seems to be a Disney tax on this one as well since the price-per-brick aint fantastic[1], but I figure at ~3000 pieces that's probably a 12 hour build for an average person.  That's about $30 an hour, which isn't *totally* nuts when compared to some forms of entertainment.  At $280 this would have been a decent enough deal if Lego is your thing, and a couple of years back I'd have been all over this as a daddy/daughter project.  $330 is pushing it though. 

That said.  It will sell.  They moved the $800 Millennium Falcons, so...  Just like Disney proper: we all ask "who would pay that" then watch the lines form.

[1] ignoring the fact that the average price-per-brick is already hard to justify unless their ABS contains unobtainium, and the dyes are synthesized from unicorn tears maybe HP inkjet printer ink.


----------



## CastAStone

LEGOs have been $0.10/brick for a couple decades at least. With a premium for electronics. So this is right in line at ~3000 pieces. 

They get you by constantly making sets with smaller and smaller average piece sizes, so instead of 1 brink that’s 8 across you use 2 that are 4 across.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

adam.adbe said:


> There seems to be a Disney tax on this one as well since the price-per-brick aint fantastic[1], but I figure at ~3000 pieces that's probably a 12 hour build for an average person.  That's about $30 an hour, which isn't *totally* nuts when compared to some forms of entertainment.  At $280 this would have been a decent enough deal if Lego is your thing, and a couple of years back I'd have been all over this as a daddy/daughter project.  $330 is pushing it though.
> 
> That said.  It will sell.  They moved the $800 Millennium Falcons, so...  Just like Disney proper: we all ask "who would pay that" then watch the lines form.
> 
> [1] ignoring the fact that the average price-per-brick is already hard to justify unless their ABS contains unobtainium, and the dyes are synthesized from unicorn tears maybe HP inkjet printer ink.



I think it is the Disney Tax and also the train is motorized.   

I generally look at it to cost about 10 cents a piece ... So this should cost around $290 - but Disney Tax and motor gets you to $330.  So probably appropriate price, but still costly


----------



## wareagle57

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...sort-to-kick-off-the-college-football-season/
I was surprised to not see this posted yet. I'm interested in how they'll handle this. Will crowds be let in early? Will they have the welcoming show? I don't see how they could as that's almost certainly where Gameday will have to set up. I also wonder how much more restrictive signs will be. I definitely plan to go.


----------



## BaymaxFan78

wareagle57 said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...sort-to-kick-off-the-college-football-season/
> I was surprised to not see this posted yet. I'm interested in how they'll handle this. Will crowds be let in early? Will they have the welcoming show? I don't see how they could as that's almost certainly where Gameday will have to set up. I also wonder how much more restrictive signs will be. I definitely plan to go.


Oh. My. Gosh. I am so excited for this.


----------



## BLLB

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> odyssey-pavilion-repainting-underway-ahead-of-debut-as-epcot-overhaul-center



I find this to be one of the most unattractive buildings.  I was hoping in the Epcot re-imagining it could have been re-something'ed.


----------



## nkosiek

adam.adbe said:


> https://9to5toys.com/2019/08/13/lego-disney-train-station/
> Yup.  Extra minifigs too.


No Donald minifig. Darn duck discriminators. Not even a single tee-shirt this past summer while visiting the World.


----------



## wareagle57

BaymaxFan78 said:


> Oh. My. Gosh. I am so excited for this.



I'd like to know when they are in the other parks filming segments. I'd assume the entire day before. I'm also wondering if they will really setup at the castle or if they could somehow do it from the train station. I also just can't see them broadcasting this to the live crowd and pumping in all that noise and video.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/disn...ox-service-coming-in-september-to-shopdisney/

Never done a subscription service like this, but this one seems pretty darn cool (at least potentially)


----------



## wareagle57

wareagle57 said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...sort-to-kick-off-the-college-football-season/
> I was surprised to not see this posted yet. I'm interested in how they'll handle this. Will crowds be let in early? Will they have the welcoming show? I don't see how they could as that's almost certainly where Gameday will have to set up. I also wonder how much more restrictive signs will be. I definitely plan to go.



Also just realizing this is D23 weekend. I wonder if they will incorporate either one into each other. Like making some sort of announcement. Maybe D+ related since it would include ESPN+.


----------



## curse reversed

wareagle57 said:


> I'd like to know when they are in the other parks filming segments. I'd assume the entire day before. I'm also wondering if they will really setup at the castle or if they could somehow do it from the train station. I also just can't see them broadcasting this to the live crowd and pumping in all that noise and video.


According to this they will be at the train station.
https://espnpressroom.com/us/the-fa...gic-kingdom-park-at-walt-disney-world-resort/I was about to ask about whether anybody would be in the park at the start of the show since I don't remember ever making RD at MK. I wouldn't be surprised if they added morning EMH for MK that day (currently scheduled for AK only). 
I'm active on a sports broadcasting forum and we've been talking about this possibility for awhile. I suggested that they should do the show from DS (near the Boathouse would have been nice) for better accessibility and to lower the chances of having people there who have no interest in the show. The biggest thing that concerns me is no signs or flags allowed since signs are such an integral part of the show (although you wouldn't want a minor seeing some of them) and there's such a long streak of "Ol' Crimson", the Washington State University flag, appearing at Gameday. Maybe Disney will make a one-time exception to the no flags/signs rule like they do for the no costumes rule during MNSSHP.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Fall 2019 Issue of D23 Magazine:

We can’t wait for this fall, when Disney+ launches with a slate of original programming we will _absolutely_binge watch, and to celebrate, we’re giving fans a sneak peek at some of the streaming service’s most highly anticipated programming, including the live-action adaptation of _Lady and the Tramp_. The film’s stars, voiced by Tessa Thompson and Justin Theroux, chatted exclusively with _Disney twenty-three_ about bringing this beloved story to life—complete with a canine cast of rescue dogs who found “forever homes” when production ended. 

Also coming to Disney+ when it launches November 12 (we can hardly wait!) is _The Mandalorian_, the first-ever live-action _Star Wars_ series, which will introduce a new caravan of characters in this story set after the fall of the Empire and before the emergence of the First Order. Writer and executive producer Jon Favreau and members of the cast sat down to talk about the thrilling new show. Plus, the energetic cast and creator of _High School Musical: The Musical: The Series_ took a break from filming to talk about their meta, magical new show.
But that’s not all! Rounding out this exclusive look at Disney+, film historian Leonard Maltin selects some of his favorite movies that are coming out of the vault when the service launches, and television reporter Craig Tomashoff takes a look at some of the fan-favorite TV making its way to Disney+, including the original _DuckTales_, _That’s So Raven_, and _Star Wars Rebels_.
And the 12 luminaries who are being celebrated as Disney Legends at D23 Expo, including Christina Aguilera, Robert Downey Jr., Bette Midler, and Ming-Na Wen, sat down exclusively with _Disney twenty-three_ to talk about what the honor means to them.
Also included in the Fall issue of_ Disney twenty-three_:

Michelle Pfeiffer reveals secrets about her character—and working alongside Angelina Jolie—in this fall’s _Maleficent: Mistress of Evil_
A look inside the August 1962 issue of _National Geographic,_ which featured dozens of pages showcasing The Walt Disney Studios and Disneyland
Stars of _Modern Family_ recall their favorite Disney moments
A peek inside the new book _The Art of Disney Costuming: Heroes, Villains, and Spaces Between_, inspired by the Walt Disney Archives exhibit at D23 Expo 2019
From the Desk Of: Walt Disney Archives Director Becky Cline
Regular features including By the Numbers, Character Analysis, D Society, and Ask Dave
*Disney twenty-three, *which is delivered directly to fans’ doorsteps, is offered exclusively to D23 Gold and Gold Family Members as a benefit of their membership. The latest issue will begin arriving in late August.


----------



## BLLB

nkosiek said:


> No Donald minifig. Darn duck discriminators. Not even a single tee-shirt this past summer while visiting the World.


Oh my goodness!  Totally agree!  DS is a huge Donald fan, no shirts, no new pins, nothing!  Such a bummer.  He kept buying the “mystery” pin in the hopes that it ”might” be a Donald.


----------



## BaymaxFan78

wareagle57 said:


> I'd like to know when they are in the other parks filming segments. I'd assume the entire day before. I'm also wondering if they will really setup at the castle or if they could somehow do it from the train station. I also just can't see them broadcasting this to the live crowd and pumping in all that noise and video.


I remember awhile back they had some british talk show that they filmed there. They had this giant stage set up where the flag poles are on the "town center" area of main street. Maybe they will do something similar.


----------



## BaymaxFan78

It was Ant and Dec's Saturday Night Takeaway.

They even shot fireworks off of the main street buildings.


----------



## afan

curse reversed said:


> According to this they will be at the train station.
> https://espnpressroom.com/us/the-fa...gic-kingdom-park-at-walt-disney-world-resort/I was about to ask about whether anybody would be in the park at the start of the show since I don't remember ever making RD at MK. I wouldn't be surprised if they added morning EMH for MK that day (currently scheduled for AK only).
> I'm active on a sports broadcasting forum and we've been talking about this possibility for awhile. I suggested that they should do the show from DS (near the Boathouse would have been nice) for better accessibility and to lower the chances of having people there who have no interest in the show. The biggest thing that concerns me is no signs or flags allowed since signs are such an integral part of the show (although you wouldn't want a minor seeing some of them) and there's such a long streak of "Ol' Crimson", the Washington State University flag, appearing at Gameday. Maybe Disney will make a one-time exception to the no flags/signs rule like they do for the no costumes rule during MNSSHP.



The randomness of the bag checks, being thorough or just a quick look, it'd be easy to get the flag in and hold it up long enough for it to be seen.  Knowing many wazzu grads, growing up and living near seattle, I expect it'll be there.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161625847247376384


----------



## BaymaxFan78

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161625847247376384


I can't wait for this. I'm a cookie dough addict.


----------



## Firebird060

I guess I will be adding a new box subscription


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/firs...r-the-guardians-of-the-galaxy-roller-coaster/


----------



## soniam

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/disn...ox-service-coming-in-september-to-shopdisney/
> 
> Never done a subscription service like this, but this one seems pretty darn cool (at least potentially)



That's not a bad price either. I might have to do this.


----------



## rteetz

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...-end-with-second-season-new-trailer-released/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/all-tickets-have-been-sold-for-next-weeks-d23-expo-2019/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

http://universal.wdwinfo.com/house-...all-new-twisted-halloween-horror-nights-maze/


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161684980260622336


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161668957671047169


----------



## LoganBrown1990

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> http://universal.wdwinfo.com/house-...all-new-twisted-halloween-horror-nights-maze/


I love horror, but I stumbled across that movie on TV in middle school and still can't deal with it


----------



## sherlockmiles

soniam said:


> That's not a bad price either. I might have to do this.



Ordering link?  For this and other Disney subscriptions.....?


----------



## fatmanatee

sherlockmiles said:


> Ordering link?  For this and other Disney subscriptions.....?


Not available yet.

"ShopDisney has just announced their latest subscription box – Disney Backstage Collection. Launching this month at D23 and *available for order in September*, subscribers can delight in rare artwork from Disney animated films and theme parks, turning up their fandom with untold backstories from animators and archivists."


----------



## sherlockmiles

fatmanatee said:


> Not available yet.
> 
> "ShopDisney has just announced their latest subscription box – Disney Backstage Collection. Launching this month at D23 and *available for order in September*, subscribers can delight in rare artwork from Disney animated films and theme parks, turning up their fandom with untold backstories from animators and archivists."


I saw that - thanks.

The article implied there are currently other subscription boxes available.  Do you order those via ShopDisney?  I am assuming that wherever you access the current Disney subscriptions is where you would access this one as well.


----------



## rteetz

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...-star-wars-galaxys-edge-in-hollywood-studios/


----------



## fatmanatee

sherlockmiles said:


> I saw that - thanks.
> 
> The article implied there are currently other subscription boxes available.  Do you order those via ShopDisney?  I am assuming that wherever you access the current Disney subscriptions is where you would access this one as well.


I think it might be referring to the one here, would guess that the new one will also be at that location.


----------



## rteetz

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2019/08/walt-disney-world-resort-sweet-treats-august-2019/


----------



## Jetku

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2019/08/walt-disney-world-resort-sweet-treats-august-2019/



We arrive the 17th at OKW and switch to Poly / visit MK the 18th. Looks like we’ll have a unicorn cupcake for my daughter and strawberry dole whip on Sunday! Shame it doesn’t last my whole trip.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Disney and Charter Cable Sign Multiyear Cable TV, Streaming Carriage Deal


----------



## rteetz

*News*

ESPN’s “Daily Wager” Moving to ESPN2; ESPNEWS to Feature Sports Betting News 24/7


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Sky’s Luke Bradley-Jones Joins Disney+ as SVP, General Manager Europe and Africa


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Portion of Osceola Parkway Interchange Closing Overnight at the Walt Disney World Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Magic Kingdom Park Hours Extended on Select Dates in September 2019


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 AMC Dine-In Theatres Kitchen to Be Closed for Refurbishment Aug. 14-15


----------



## Helvetica

Galaxy’s Edge opens in 14 Days, 6 Hours, etc so says the new timer on the Disney World website. 

Hopefully it’s not that crazy when it opens.


----------



## sherlockmiles

fatmanatee said:


> I think it might be referring to the one here, would guess that the new one will also be at that location.


Thank you!


----------



## Firebird060

crazy4wdw said:


> Disney and Charter Cable Sign Multiyear Cable TV, Streaming Carriage Deal



This is a bigger deal than I think most people realize. Once Disney was able to get Comcast out of Hulu,  this deal becomes a pretty significant thing, I wouldnt be suprised if we see some major share buying between Spectrum and Disney.


----------



## WinnieAndMinnie17

How does everyone feel about the new mid day tickets? Not sure if disney has ever done it before but it seems like a great idea for people who like to sleep in and do morning activities.


----------



## NoTime42

curse reversed said:


> According to this they will be at the train station.
> https://espnpressroom.com/us/the-fa...gic-kingdom-park-at-walt-disney-world-resort/I was about to ask about whether anybody would be in the park at the start of the show since I don't remember ever making RD at MK. I wouldn't be surprised if they added morning EMH for MK that day (currently scheduled for AK only).
> I'm active on a sports broadcasting forum and we've been talking about this possibility for awhile. I suggested that they should do the show from DS (near the Boathouse would have been nice) for better accessibility and to lower the chances of having people there who have no interest in the show. The biggest thing that concerns me is no signs or flags allowed since signs are such an integral part of the show (although you wouldn't want a minor seeing some of them) and there's such a long streak of "Ol' Crimson", the Washington State University flag, appearing at Gameday. Maybe Disney will make a one-time exception to the no flags/signs rule like they do for the no costumes rule during MNSSHP.


If you google or bing search college game day Disney, 95% of the news stories are negative 
https://beta.washingtonpost.com/sports/2019/08/14/espn-college-gameday-signs-disney/?outputType=amp
https://www.golfdigest.com/story/th...day-location-think-again-its-disney-world/amp
..etc


----------



## TheMaxRebo

WinnieAndMinnie17 said:


> How does everyone feel about the new mid day tickets? Not sure if disney has ever done it before but it seems like a great idea for people who like to sleep in and do morning activities.



Here is link to story for those that haven't seen it:




I think it is a good thing for people that want to just check out the park, good for people that want to avoid the heat of mid-day, etc

Of course can read into it that this is another sign Disney is worried and trying to get more people into the parks


----------



## mollmoll4

TheMaxRebo said:


> Here is link to story for those that haven't seen it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is a good thing for people that want to just check out the park, good for people that want to avoid the heat of mid-day, etc
> 
> Of course can read into it that this is another sign Disney is worried and trying to get more people into the parks



I'm reading into it that way  selfishly hoping this means they are anticipating lighter than usual crowds before the rest of GE opens/the Christmas crowds show up.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mollmoll4 said:


> I'm reading into it that way  selfishly hoping this means they are anticipating lighter than usual crowds before the rest of GE opens/the Christmas crowds show up.



Guess it also fits with the whole "3 hours early morning extra, extra, hours" for Galaxy's Edge ...since these tickets wouldn't give you access to them, so for people that don't care about GE, another draw for these tickets


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/refu...pen-august-23rd-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/halloween-decor-arrives-on-main-street-usa-at-magic-kingdom/


----------



## scrappinginontario

WinnieAndMinnie17 said:


> How does everyone feel about the new mid day tickets? Not sure if disney has ever done it before but it seems like a great idea for people who like to sleep in and do morning activities.





TheMaxRebo said:


> Here is link to story for those that haven't seen it:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161993245011972096
> 
> 
> I think it is a good thing for people that want to just check out the park, good for people that want to avoid the heat of mid-day, etc
> 
> Of course can read into it that this is another sign Disney is worried and trying to get more people into the parks


I have friends who used to buy 10 day non-expiring tickets every 5 years and use 2 days each year.  They haven't been back to Disney since their tickets expired.

Something like this might entice them as it reduces the cost for a 2 day ticket a little.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Save Up to $400 Per Person on Select 2019 & 2020 Adventures by Disney Vacations and River Cruises


----------



## WinnieAndMinnie17

TheMaxRebo said:


> Here is link to story for those that haven't seen it:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161993245011972096
> 
> 
> I think it is a good thing for people that want to just check out the park, good for people that want to avoid the heat of mid-day, etc
> 
> Of course can read into it that this is another sign Disney is worried and trying to get more people into the parks


Yeah that's a good point. They could just be wanting to pack the parks and know this will probably help that. It is a good savings for people who don't go to park that early and instead want to relax by the pool and also not feel rushed for a breakfast. I know a lot of other theme parks do this but honestly never saw Disney doing it but then again it is another option to bring in money so guess I can lol


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162021078157463553


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/spi...ing-for-short-refurbishment-in-early-2020.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://orlandoinformer.com/blog/la...vzKcbYIjLNI8JZHQPPZIjrgZ5SPeUhG2v4qyEfbk0iqR8


----------



## Firebird060

This is probably a good test for Disney, if they sell enough Half Day tickets, it might be something we see show up durring the "light" crowd times


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Eat to the Beat Concert Series Update: The Allman Betts Band to Be Replaced by Smash Mouth


----------



## dlavender

TheMaxRebo said:


> Here is link to story for those that haven't seen it:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161993245011972096
> 
> 
> I think it is a good thing for people that want to just check out the park, good for people that want to avoid the heat of mid-day, etc
> 
> Of course can read into it that this is another sign Disney is worried and trying to get more people into the parks



This is a little shocking to me.

WDW isn't out to save people money. Only reason they would do this is the decline of single day ticket sales, which must be occurring.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dlavender said:


> This is a little shocking to me.
> 
> WDW isn't out to save people money. Only reason they would do this is the decline of single day ticket sales, which must be occurring.



or just tickets in general as these start at noon, so really only missing a few hours, and you can get multi-day.  Also these seem a bit more "simple" in that, unless I missed something, there aren't different prices depending on what day you start, etc.

And I think the fact these would not include any extra morning hours (e.g., the 3 extra, extra hours every day they are doing for Galaxy's Edge) I think it is a bit component to be attractive to people that don't care about Galaxy's Edge

And you can almost look at it the flip way, that a "normal" day ticket now costs $88 - but if you want access to the morning hours (with lower crowds) you pay a surcharge


----------



## crazy4wdw

Toy Story 4 Passes $1 Billion At Worldwide Box Office


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> or just tickets in general as these start at noon, so really only missing a few hours, and you can get multi-day.  Also these seem a bit more "simple" in that, unless I missed something, there aren't different prices depending on what day you start, etc.
> 
> And I think the fact these would not include any extra morning hours (e.g., the 3 extra, extra hours every day they are doing for Galaxy's Edge) I think it is a bit component to be attractive to people that don't care about Galaxy's Edge
> 
> And you can almost look at it the flip way, that a "normal" day ticket now costs $88 - but if you want access to the morning hours (with lower crowds) you pay a surcharge


I think it's interesting that you can buy it for today even. GE isn't open yet too. The timeframe is basically 4months of a ticket deal.

For a quick comparison I priced it out for tomorrow (due to the time right now) and a normal 2-day ticket for 8/16 without hopper is $246.88. The ticket deal is $187.06 without hopper. All parks open at 9am tomorrow-the 19th (which is the last day a 2-day ticket could be used for if purchasing for tomorrow's date) with the exception to EMH for MK tomorrow, EMH for DHS Sunday and EMH for AK Monday. If you're going by dollar/hr a loss of 3 hours (excluding EMH) is "saving" a person $59.82. That may very well be worth it to someone.

Obviously dates matter because of the dynamic pricing but it may very well be good pricing for folks who either have morning things they like to do (eat outside the parks, spend time at the resort, etc) or they are just not traveling parties that can get to the parks early enough be that because that's their normal thing or maybe they are coming from offsite and their party is slower in getting ready as well, etc


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> Here is link to story for those that haven't seen it:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161993245011972096
> 
> 
> I think it is a good thing for people that want to just check out the park, good for people that want to avoid the heat of mid-day, etc
> 
> Of course can read into it that this is another sign Disney is worried and trying to get more people into the parks



I think I love the idea of a noon-time discount ticket! It's perfect for us because we hit the parks at rope drop and only stay until 1 or 2 PM, so this will be perfect to keep more people away in the morning so we can get even MORE done. Love it.


----------



## tlmadden73

********** said:


> I think I love the idea of a noon-time discount ticket! It's perfect for us because we hit the parks at rope drop and only stay until 1 or 2 PM, so this will be perfect to keep more people away in the morning so we can get even MORE done. Love it.


So is this a fall promotion to help fill up a soft fall? 
Or is this a test to basically sell two tiers of tickets each day? A FULL DAY ticket and an AFTERNOON ticket?
Or is this just another way to spread crowds out during their anticipated madhouse coming from SWGE?

I like the concept .. as missing only 3 hours (and EMH) isnt really much of a loss IF you intend to stay all afternoon and stay late.

I am guessing the system will prevent you from making fast passes before noon?

Though it is crazy how much prices have gone up ..  .. the 10-day park hopper no expiration tickets I bought back in 2014 averaged out to less than these afternoon tickets. ($75/day)


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

tlmadden73 said:


> I am guessing the system will prevent you from making fast passes before noon?


 Disney's website uses this wording "Disney FastPass+ selections before 12:00 PM will not be valid with this ticket."

That doesn't sound necessarily like the system prevents it on a technical standpoint but I guess we would only know by someone having the ticket and trying it out.


----------



## Firebird060

Now all they need to do is have a afternoon only Platinum AP lol


----------



## jcthompson2

crazy4wdw said:


> Fall 2019 Issue of D23 Magazine:
> 
> We can’t wait for this fall, when Disney+ launches with a slate of original programming we will _absolutely_binge watch, and to celebrate, we’re giving fans a sneak peek at some of the streaming service’s most highly anticipated programming, including the live-action adaptation of _Lady and the Tramp_. The film’s stars, voiced by Tessa Thompson and Justin Theroux, chatted exclusively with _Disney twenty-three_ about bringing this beloved story to life—complete with a canine cast of rescue dogs who found “forever homes” when production ended.
> 
> Also coming to Disney+ when it launches November 12 (we can hardly wait!) is _The Mandalorian_, the first-ever live-action _Star Wars_ series, which will introduce a new caravan of characters in this story set after the fall of the Empire and before the emergence of the First Order. Writer and executive producer Jon Favreau and members of the cast sat down to talk about the thrilling new show. Plus, the energetic cast and creator of _High School Musical: The Musical: The Series_ took a break from filming to talk about their meta, magical new show.
> But that’s not all! Rounding out this exclusive look at Disney+, film historian Leonard Maltin selects some of his favorite movies that are coming out of the vault when the service launches, and television reporter Craig Tomashoff takes a look at some of the fan-favorite TV making its way to Disney+, *including the original DuckTales, That’s So Raven, and Star Wars Rebels.*
> And the 12 luminaries who are being celebrated as Disney Legends at D23 Expo, including Christina Aguilera, Robert Downey Jr., Bette Midler, and Ming-Na Wen, sat down exclusively with _Disney twenty-three_ to talk about what the honor means to them.
> Also included in the Fall issue of_ Disney twenty-three_:
> 
> Michelle Pfeiffer reveals secrets about her character—and working alongside Angelina Jolie—in this fall’s _Maleficent: Mistress of Evil_
> A look inside the August 1962 issue of _National Geographic,_ which featured dozens of pages showcasing The Walt Disney Studios and Disneyland
> Stars of _Modern Family_ recall their favorite Disney moments
> A peek inside the new book _The Art of Disney Costuming: Heroes, Villains, and Spaces Between_, inspired by the Walt Disney Archives exhibit at D23 Expo 2019
> From the Desk Of: Walt Disney Archives Director Becky Cline
> Regular features including By the Numbers, Character Analysis, D Society, and Ask Dave
> *Disney twenty-three, *which is delivered directly to fans’ doorsteps, is offered exclusively to D23 Gold and Gold Family Members as a benefit of their membership. The latest issue will begin arriving in late August.


Think they'll have some of the others like Chip & Dale's Rescue Rangers, Darkwing Duck, and/or Talespin as well?


----------



## Tiki Birdland

I wish they'd offer the same deal for us rope-droppers. I'd give up time after 5pm in order to be the first in the gate.


----------



## Firebird060

Tiki Birdland said:


> I wish they'd offer the same deal for us rope-droppers. I'd give up time after 5pm in order to be the first in the gate.


Problem is its hard to enforce. They would have to do the reverse of the Parties system where they give everyone a wrist band who is only allowed till 5.  Which wouldnt be hard for someone to remove. So there is no good way to enforce. At least they can enforce these new afternoon tickets at the gate. To hard to do the reverse.


----------



## sherlockmiles

jcthompson2 said:


> Think they'll have some of the others like Chip & Dale's Rescue Rangers, Darkwing Duck, and/or Talespin as well?




OOh - Darkwing Duck!!  That was one of my favorites.


----------



## PolyRob

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162021078157463553


Why would they pick different colors for different genders? Seems strange considering no other transportation line does that in WDW


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ts-programs-to-disney-youth-education-series/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...en-party-at-disney-california-adventure-park/


----------



## tlmadden73

dlavender said:


> This is a little shocking to me.
> 
> WDW isn't out to save people money. Only reason they would do this is the decline of single day ticket sales, which must be occurring.


Right . .this could be indication that we reached the tipping point, where ticket sales (which were aggressively raised the past 5 years  for all this new stuff coming up) are keeping people away (not to mention the non-advertised price increases of food and hotels (which is where the BULK of your cost probably comes from)). 

Or it could just be a strategy .. jack up the price so much .. in true Kohls fashion --have a huge single day ticket price . and offer discounts like this to make it feel like you are getting a deal, when in reality this price is what people were paying only 7 years ago (2012). 

This also makes ticket packages look like deals too (like the 4 different parks in 4 days type of tickets).


----------



## rteetz

https://www.slashfilm.com/obi-wan-kenobi-disney-series/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-so-scary-halloween-party-your-guide-is-here/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...2019-astro-orbiter-refurbishment-extended.htm


----------



## skier_pete

tlmadden73 said:


> Though it is crazy how much prices have gone up ..  .. the 10-day park hopper no expiration tickets I bought back in 2014 averaged out to less than these afternoon tickets. ($75/day)



I just was looking at this as we used APs in 2017-2018 and just bought 2 APs for me and DW. We probably aren't getting an AP for DD so I was curious at the cost of tickets, and I was SHOCKED that an 8 day NO HOP ticket is $487 ($517 with tax) when we are going in Feb!  No wonder attendance is down - how can most people afford that! Though I also saw a 5 day ticket was only $30 less. 

No wonder they are putting out these discount tickets.


----------



## CastAStone

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...2019-astro-orbiter-refurbishment-extended.htm


This seems bad. I know there's at least a supposition as to why Primeval Whirl is closed but does anyone have _any _idea what's going on with Astro Orbiter?


----------



## tlmadden73

********** said:


> I just was looking at this as we used APs in 2017-2018 and just bought 2 APs for me and DW. We probably aren't getting an AP for DD so I was curious at the cost of tickets, and I was SHOCKED that an 8 day NO HOP ticket is $487 ($517 with tax) when we are going in Feb!  No wonder attendance is down - how can most people afford that! Though I also saw a 5 day ticket was only $30 less.
> 
> No wonder they are putting out these discount tickets.


$487 for 8 days seems like a steal when you compare it to a 3-4 day ticket which probably a lot of families do (1 day each park). 
Pretty sure the afternoon ticket is now the same price that the single day ticket used to be when I started going again a lot (2010) .. 

The main reason I am going a lot this year and getting my fix is because my daughter is still under 3. Buying for 3 has been a lot easier to swallow. I still have a about 8 days of unused (non expiring tickets) for my wife and son and I -- but buying a ticket for just my daughter for any future trips will be shocking.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> $487 for 8 days seems like a steal when you compare it to a 3-4 day ticket which probably a lot of families do (1 day each park).
> Pretty sure the afternoon ticket is now the same price that the single day ticket used to be when I started going again a lot (2010) ..
> 
> The main reason I am going a lot this year and getting my fix is because my daughter is still under 3. Buying for 3 has been a lot easier to swallow. I still have a about 8 days of unused (non expiring tickets) for my wife and son and I -- but buying a ticket for just my daughter for any future trips will be shocking.



that is an interesting point - in these "mid-day tickets" seem like a better deal if going for a short trip.  Like if I am only able to do, say, 3 parks days ... $84/day seems not so bad compared to $104 -$112/day  for full price depending on what day you go) ... whereas with the longer stays, the per/day becomes much cheaper

Sort of interesting part is that makes it easier, in my mind, to do a split stay of 1/2 at Disney and 1/2 at Universal


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> https://www.slashfilm.com/obi-wan-kenobi-disney-series/



I’ve seen this rumored before.  So I’m skeptical of this now, but it would be a great idea.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/food...n-party-new-popcorn-buckets-sippers-and-more/


----------



## MissGina5

tlmadden73 said:


> Right . .this could be indication that we reached the tipping point, where ticket sales (which were aggressively raised the past 5 years  for all this new stuff coming up) are keeping people away (not to mention the non-advertised price increases of food and hotels (which is where the BULK of your cost probably comes from)).
> 
> Or it could just be a strategy .. jack up the price so much .. in true Kohls fashion --have a huge single day ticket price . and offer discounts like this to make it feel like you are getting a deal, when in reality this price is what people were paying only 7 years ago (2012).
> 
> This also makes ticket packages look like deals too (like the 4 different parks in 4 days type of tickets).


Or is this like Pete was referring to on the podcast about away to give an alternative to something like the Free Dining plan? idk


----------



## Jetku

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/food...n-party-new-popcorn-buckets-sippers-and-more/



Must have the chocolate Mickey waffles with pumpkin gelato, the cheesecake, and the wedding cake... and the hades drink.......


----------



## tlmadden73

MissGina5 said:


> Or is this like Pete was referring to on the podcast about away to give an alternative to something like the Free Dining plan? idk


Well they already offered free dining for the fall (just not during October and November, if I recall) .. so to offer a DISCOUNTED ticket in the fall on top of the that .. plus the fall room and AP discounts -- it is just a bit shocking.  

Are they afraid that like Disneyland, people will stay away from WDW this fall .. either afraid of the "expected" massive crowds or simply waiting until ALL of SWGE is done?


----------



## MissGina5

tlmadden73 said:


> Well they already offered free dining for the fall (just not during October and November, if I recall) .. so to offer a DISCOUNTED ticket in the fall on top of the that .. plus the fall room and AP discounts -- it is just a bit shocking.
> 
> Are they afraid that like Disneyland, people will stay away from WDW this fall .. either afraid of the "expected" massive crowds or simply waiting until ALL of SWGE is done?


I meant more testing its effectiveness to see if it sells and then using it as a replacement in the future. Interesting though.


----------



## MissGina5

http://collider.com/obi-wan-series-disney-plus-ewan-mcgregor/Deadline confirmed apparently?


----------



## ksromack

NoTime42 said:


> If you google or bing search college game day Disney, 95% of the news stories are negative
> https://beta.washingtonpost.com/sports/2019/08/14/espn-college-gameday-signs-disney/?outputType=amp
> https://www.golfdigest.com/story/th...day-location-think-again-its-disney-world/amp
> ..etc


College Game Day is on in our house every single Saturday morning!


********** said:


> I think I love the idea of a noon-time discount ticket! It's perfect for us because we hit the parks at rope drop and only stay until 1 or 2 PM, so this will be perfect to keep more people away in the morning so we can get even MORE done. Love it.


We are early park people too and when we go in December and bring our granddaughter (who will only be 15 months old) we will definitely be early to bed park people


----------



## Gusey

Not sure if I missed it but the French Fry Rocks are being removed at DL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162138168835149824


----------



## mikeamizzle

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/food...n-party-new-popcorn-buckets-sippers-and-more/


this is the first year they've have had alcoholic drinks at quick service locations in Magic kingdom for a party right? interesting; only blue curacao though lol;


----------



## WinnieAndMinnie17

Anyone else having issues searching for dining reservations or even logging in to the disney website to view plans? Keep getting error messages saying please come back later


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162346865469337600


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162356026210865152


----------



## mollmoll4

mikeamizzle said:


> this is the first year they've have had alcoholic drinks at quick service locations in Magic kingdom for a party right? interesting; only blue curacao though lol;



It's probably the blue curacao flavored syrup, which is non-alcoholic. They don't (even on a party night) allow people to wander MK with alcohol.


----------



## Phicinfan

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...2019-astro-orbiter-refurbishment-extended.htm


Okay not trying to be some sort of conspiracy theorist here, but first Primeval whirl now orbiter has suddenly been shut down and has had extended reworks with no detail?  Seems a bit suspicious to me.  But that is just me


----------



## BorderTenny

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162356026210865152


I'm still baffled at how this misquote of a phrase that predates Disney was chosen as "Disney Wisdom", especially since the double negative makes it mean the opposite of the original. I guess Disney doesn't want people to hold back from saying mean things.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

This is interesting - and seems like decent price if you are local ... I guess they see the success HHN has with the frequent fear passes


 (h/t to @AMusicLifeForMe  for messaging this)

https://attractionsmagazine.com/mickeys-not-so-scary-party-pass-2019/


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

@TheMaxRebo beat me to it!


----------



## mikeamizzle

mollmoll4 said:


> It's probably the blue curacao flavored syrup, which is non-alcoholic. They don't (even on a party night) allow people to wander MK with alcohol.


ohh thanks; i honestly wasn't aware of the syrup.  they should probably add that word to the menu; though apparently i was the only confused person haha


----------



## DarthGallifrey

The Pho said:


> I’ve seen this rumored before.  So I’m skeptical of this now, but it would be a great idea.



I have a little bit of history on this from people that I know.  Essentially Ewan McGregor has been on board from the get go and they have had directors attached back when they were still planning on doing the spin-off films however, they changed course post LTJ and Solo.  The previous rumors weren't untrue, the project just got put on hold while they focused on concluding the Skywalker saga and figured out what the future of these film projects was going to be.  

I've heard that they are planning on expanding on some of these projects on Disney+ and since they already had Obi Wan planned they just adapted it into an episodic approach vs a film.  Ewan McGregor is supposedly signing to not just star in the series but also to direct one of the episodes as well as a deal to direct future projects down the road.


----------



## scrappinginontario

*Disney Becomes First Studio with 5 Films Grossing Over $1 Billion Within A Year*


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> This is interesting - and seems like decent price if you are local ... I guess they see the success HHN has with the frequent fear passes
> 
> 
> (h/t to @AMusicLifeForMe  for messaging this)
> 
> https://attractionsmagazine.com/mickeys-not-so-scary-party-pass-2019/


Yeah not really a terrible price if you are going to go to 3 or more parties. Definitely something to consider if you are local.


----------



## dlavender

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> This is interesting - and seems like decent price if you are local ... I guess they see the success HHN has with the frequent fear passes
> 
> 
> (h/t to @AMusicLifeForMe  for messaging this)
> 
> https://attractionsmagazine.com/mickeys-not-so-scary-party-pass-2019/



Pricing isn’t terrible.. But those things are already so crowded I’m a tad surprised that they are looking to add more.

I wonder what ticket is next?  That’s two new ones in as many days...

I’m guessing a MVMCP pass will come if this is successful.


----------



## Squirrel29

dlavender said:


> Pricing isn’t terrible.. But those things are already so crowded I’m a tad surprised that they are looking to add more.
> 
> I wonder what ticket is next?  That’s two new ones in as many days...
> 
> I’m guessing a MVMCP pass will come if this is successful.



First thing that popped into my head. Was Disney isnt worried about capping the crowds at the parties.  Going to be crowded more now if this is popular


----------



## afan

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162346865469337600



I'm surprised they are only $58 for what's essentially 2 bath poofs and a bow on a headband.  These.would be so easy to make and could be done for under 10.  They are kinda cute though.  I likw that the ears are so different.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dlavender said:


> Pricing isn’t terrible.. But those things are already so crowded I’m a tad surprised that they are looking to add more.
> 
> I wonder what ticket is next?  That’s two new ones in as many days...
> 
> I’m guessing a MVMCP pass will come if this is successful.



Seems like not many parties are sold out yet so guess like Priceline and hotels wanting to fill empty rooms.   If they have same issue for MVMCP then I can definitely see same thing there

Wonder how things are looking for Food and Wine - if they come up with some "after 6pm" ticket for that or some sort of combo ticket that comes with snack credits to use at festival


----------



## JETSDAD

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> This is interesting - and seems like decent price if you are local ... I guess they see the success HHN has with the frequent fear passes
> 
> 
> (h/t to @AMusicLifeForMe  for messaging this)
> 
> https://attractionsmagazine.com/mickeys-not-so-scary-party-pass-2019/



Interesting.  We happen to have 2 trips planned while the parties are going on (we'll be there for 2+ weeks) and are planning on attending one of the parties anyways.  Going to have to convince the wife that this is a good idea lol


----------



## mollmoll4

Squirrel29 said:


> First thing that popped into my head. Was Disney isnt worried about capping the crowds at the parties.  Going to be crowded more now if this is popular



I actually wonder if this implies soft sales for the Halloween parties. Maybe they found/went over the price ceiling finally here. Really the only reason we could justify going this year is because my 2 youngest are still free admission and we aren't planning to continue visiting as often after 2019. 

Just a random number I calculated: if someone purchases this deal and _actually goes_ to every party available, it would come out to ~$8.50 ticket per party.


----------



## The Pho

DarthGallifrey said:


> I have a little bit of history on this from people that I know.  Essentially Ewan McGregor has been on board from the get go and they have had directors attached back when they were still planning on doing the spin-off films however, they changed course post LTJ and Solo.  The previous rumors weren't untrue, the project just got put on hold while they focused on concluding the Skywalker saga and figured out what the future of these film projects was going to be.
> 
> I've heard that they are planning on expanding on some of these projects on Disney+ and since they already had Obi Wan planned they just adapted it into an episodic approach vs a film.  Ewan McGregor is supposedly signing to not just star in the series but also to direct one of the episodes as well as a deal to direct future projects down the road.



I’m mostly skeptical of Disney actually moving forward.  Ewan has been very straight forward with wanting to reprise the role over the years.  Him getting to direct should be interesting, he hasn’t done much there.


----------



## BaymaxFan78

I'm actually very happy they have the new pass. We were some of the people skipping the party because of the high price, but this might change my mind


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JETSDAD said:


> Interesting.  We happen to have 2 trips planned while the parties are going on (we'll be there for 2+ weeks) and are planning on attending one of the parties anyways.  Going to have to convince the wife that this is a good idea lol



one big benefit I see to leveraging these passes is now you don't have to do *everything* in one party ... so can focus on character meets one party, the show and parade and fireworks another, doing rides another, etc.


----------



## Firebird060

The only thing with with this MNSSHP ticket is, if you did go to all the parties you would have so much candy, I can only imaging the dentist bill if someone was to take their kids and let them trick or treat at every event.


----------



## siren0119

Firebird060 said:


> The only thing with with this MNSSHP ticket is, if you did go to all the parties you would have so much candy, I can only imaging the dentist bill if someone was to take their kids and let them trick or treat at every event.



LOL you've clearly never been to a trunk or treat event. In one night my two boys bring home an OBNOXIOUS amount of candy - we end up using as our Halloween night candy to give out, we send some as care packages to college student children of friends, I bring it to work....and yet there always seems to be some left behind at my house LOL


----------



## rteetz

https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162039510630354944


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162039510630354944


So many questions about this!  What is Triton class?  Who is this?  Does this have to do with D23?


----------



## rteetz

scrappinginontario said:


> So many questions about this!  What is Triton class?  Who is this?  Does this have to do with D23?


I would take this to mean the three new ships are part of the Triton Class which means one of the ships most likely the first one would be named the Triton. Just like the Fantasy and Dream are part of the Dream Class. Cruise lines typically have "classes" of ships. Royal has the Oasis Class for example which are their bigger ships.


----------



## scrappinginontario

So cool!!!  I like the name, 'Disney Triton'!  I also like 'Disney Wish' but that's far from an original name.  Many have said they like the idea of one of the ships being named the Disney Wish.

How cool that this might be an entire new Class of Disney ship!

I can also see the 21|22|23 being for the years 2021, 2022 and 2023, when the ships are scheduled (I believe) to join the fleet.

Could 'Celebration' on the tag possibly stand for the, 'Disney Celebration' ship? 

LOL, as I said, SO many questions!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

For Kevin-John fans ... He will be signing his new Star Wars art at DHS this weekend


----------



## OSUZorba

scrappinginontario said:


> So cool!!!  I like the name, 'Disney Triton'!  I also like 'Disney Wish' but that's far from an original name.  Many have said they like the idea of one of the ships being named the Disney Wish.
> 
> How cool that this might be an entire new Class of Disney ship!
> 
> I can also see the 21|22|23 being for the years 2021, 2022 and 2023, when the ships are scheduled (I believe) to join the fleet.
> 
> Could 'Celebration' on the tag possibly stand for the, 'Disney Celebration' ship?
> 
> LOL, as I said, SO many questions!!


I think this was all announced at the last D23. The name is new info, though.

The ships will be a little bigger than Dream and will be powered by LNG.


----------



## leholcomb

WinnieAndMinnie17 said:


> Anyone else having issues searching for dining reservations or even logging in to the disney website to view plans? Keep getting error messages saying please come back later


Sounds like every other day to me.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/disn...erness-resort-current-barn-closing-next-week/


----------



## rteetz

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...welry-coming-soon-to-disney-parks-shopdisney/


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> This is interesting - and seems like decent price if you are local ... I guess they see the success HHN has with the frequent fear passes
> 
> 
> (h/t to @AMusicLifeForMe  for messaging this)
> 
> https://attractionsmagazine.com/mickeys-not-so-scary-party-pass-2019/


Wow - so this means if I want to hire KtP as a tour guide this year I should only have to pay ~$199 and not buy his ticket (I'd assume he'll buy one of these on his own).......


----------



## BaymaxFan78

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/disn...erness-resort-current-barn-closing-next-week/


This excites me but also saddens me. I really like the new design of it and I'm glad its supposedly bigger. But it's sad to see them take a nice piece of history like this away. All for a parking lot.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

Phicinfan said:


> not trying to be some sort of conspiracy theorist here, but first Primeval whirl now orbiter has suddenly been shut down


It was Professor Plum in the Library with the Cancle Stick


----------



## scrappinginontario

SouthFayetteFan said:


> Wow - so this means if I want to hire KtP as a tour guide this year I should only have to pay ~$199 and not buy his ticket (I'd assume he'll buy one of these on his own).......
> 
> View attachment 426230


On the contrary, it's pretty pricey considering he's offering to take you to parties that concluded at least 10 months ago!


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

scrappinginontario said:


> On the contrary, it's pretty pricey considering he's offering to take you to parties that concluded at least 10 months ago!


Haha - I just included the graphic from last year for people who would have no idea what I was talking about.  I think he got fried for that by his fellow bloggers and ultimately took it down.  He's probably still doing it, just in the shadows now...  

I wouldn't pay $299 for KtP but I'd probably consider paying $50 to spend a party with @rteetz!


----------



## afan

Firebird060 said:


> The only thing with with this MNSSHP ticket is, if you did go to all the parties you would have so much candy, I can only imaging the dentist bill if someone was to take their kids and let them trick or treat at every event.



You get all that candy and then pass it out at your house on Halloween. Saves even more $


----------



## rteetz

SouthFayetteFan said:


> I wouldn't pay $299 for KtP but I'd probably consider paying $50 to spend a party with @rteetz!


Heck I'm cheap buy me a cupcake and we're good


----------



## jennamfeo

SouthFayetteFan said:


> I wouldn't pay $299 for KtP but I'd probably consider paying $50 to spend a party with @rteetz!


You must not know him that well.....


----------



## rteetz

jennamfeo said:


> You must not know him that well.....


Hey now!


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162438465927045120
Looks like there are some issues with the D23 site currently.


----------



## ksromack

afan said:


> I'm surprised they are only $58 for what's essentially 2 bath poofs and a bow on a headband.  These.would be so easy to make and could be done for under 10.  They are kinda cute though.  I likw that the ears are so different.


Honestly, this is cute but would be so easy to make...that's the first thing I thought when I saw it.  I made at least 3-4 different pairs of ears for our trip last May.....I love wearing different ears to match my outfits


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162438465927045120
> Looks like there are some issues with the D23 site currently.



Yup - they had us all on-line at noon (PDT) hitting refresh, and then decided to tell us several minutes later it'll be an hour later. Oh the Joy of D23. I already sick of dealing with it and we haven't gone yet.


----------



## OKW Lover

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> For Kevin-John fans ... He will be signing his new Star Wars art at DHS this weekend


Love his work!


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

********** said:


> Yup - they had us all on-line at noon (PDT) hitting refresh, and then decided to tell us several minutes later it'll be an hour later. Oh the Joy of D23. I already sick of dealing with it and we haven't gone yet.



Just an update - they moved it to tomorrow at noon PST. Very frustrating. This, plus the fact that badges came so inconsistently this year, does not make me very comfortable with how this expo is going to be run


----------



## mikeamizzle

********** said:


> Yup - they had us all on-line at noon (PDT) hitting refresh, and then decided to tell us several minutes later it'll be an hour later. Oh the Joy of D23. I already sick of dealing with it and we haven't gone yet.


pete same here. it was honestly hard to believe.  i c ant help but keep thinking about disney+ with how they dropped the ball it-wise today. glad to hear you will be there though too.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162500227229786113


----------



## crazy4wdw

Appears that the rooms at the Contemporary Resort may be updated to include an Incredibles theme.   I certainly hope this does not happen.  

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/incr...-rooms-pop-up-at-disneys-contemporary-resort/


----------



## Brocktoon

BaymaxFan78 said:


> This excites me but also saddens me. I really like the new design of it and I'm glad its supposedly bigger. But it's sad to see them take a nice piece of history like this away. All for a parking lot.



The Fort is my home away from home.  I've been pretty critical of all the changes coming due to the new resort.  But as the designs / plans are slowly coming out I'm staritng to become a little more optimistic that WDW may be making a bit of lemonade with the lemons being tossed at FtW


----------



## rteetz

crazy4wdw said:


> Appears that the rooms at the Contemporary Resort may be updated to include an Incredibles theme.   I certainly hope this does not happen.
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/incr...-rooms-pop-up-at-disneys-contemporary-resort/


A report from someone on Twitter is the rooms themselves are not incredibles themed.


----------



## dlavender

Did I miss the rumor that the secret D23 announcement is the Lighthouse resort in the Bahamas?


----------



## Helvetica

New "Little Mermaid Hydration System" available at D23. 

Available at ShopDisney.com and the Disney Resorts on October 5th

https://d23.com/go-under-the-sea-with-early-access-to-the-new-collection-from-h2o-at-d23-expo-2019/


----------



## skier_pete

dlavender said:


> Did I miss the rumor that the secret D23 announcement is the Lighthouse resort in the Bahamas?



First I've heard of this - tell me more!


----------



## soniam

********** said:


> First I've heard of this - tell me more!



I first heard it from Len Testa earlier this week. Basically, as a good will gesture, and to help Disney, they are "planning" (rumor right) to build a hotel at Lighthouse point that would be used mostly by non-DCL guests. It would provide a large number of jobs for the locals. This is supposedly one of the secrets I have heard for the Secrets panel


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> First I've heard of this - tell me more!


It is in the rumor thread. The rumor is Disney will build an actual resort on the new Lighthouse Point property


----------



## skier_pete

soniam said:


> I first heard it from Len Testa earlier this week. Basically, as a good will gesture, and to help Disney, they are "planning" (rumor right) to build a hotel at Lighthouse point that would be used mostly by non-DCL guests. It would provide a large number of jobs for the locals. This is supposedly one of the secrets I have heard for the Secrets panel



Hmmm, interesting. Would almost definitely be mixed-use I imagine (part DVC, Part Hotel) to offset costs.


----------



## OSUZorba

Just read this story:

https://arstechnica.com/information...ccount-sharing-with-help-from-cable-industry/

Basically Disney is going to consider password sharing piracy and Charter and Disney have agreed to sure your data with each other to make sure you aren't letting your buddy or mom use your account. I have a feeling both of these companies consider it piracy if you let your friend that doesn't have cable watch your TV as well.


----------



## dlavender

********** said:


> Hmmm, interesting. Would almost definitely be mixed-use I imagine (part DVC, Part Hotel) to offset costs.



I think that’s exactly what it is going to be.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS/UPDATE*

Interesting that these new booths won't be open until Oct 1.   I did read a review of that Black and White Coffee Cocktail doughnut combo from the media preview that was really positive


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162703874483863552


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> Bathrooms



You know you’ve hit a certain age, when this is very exciting.


----------



## soniam

OSUZorba said:


> Just read this story:
> 
> https://arstechnica.com/information...ccount-sharing-with-help-from-cable-industry/
> 
> Basically Disney is going to consider password sharing piracy and Charter and Disney have agreed to sure your data with each other to make sure you aren't letting your buddy or mom use your account. I have a feeling both of these companies consider it piracy if you let your friend that doesn't have cable watch your TV as well.



As long as they don’t get uppity about me sharing my MDE account with hubby, I’m fine. They do lose money when people share streaming accounts. Not judging anyone that does though.


----------



## The Pho

soniam said:


> They do lose money when people share streaming accounts


Not necessarily.   In many cases, sharing helps them maintain accounts.   I know a good number of people that only hold onto Netflix because collectively their families use it enough to be worth it, but individually none of them would pay.  In those cases, sharing makes them money.


----------



## soniam

The Pho said:


> Not necessarily.   In many cases, sharing helps them maintain accounts.   I know a good number of people that only hold onto Netflix because collectively their families use it enough to be worth it, but individually none of them would pay.  In those cases, sharing makes them money.



That’s true, but that’s definitely not how businesses think about it. However, they don’t always live in the real world.


----------



## OSUZorba

soniam said:


> That’s true, but that’s definitely not how businesses think about it. However, they don’t always live in the real world.


This is basically how Netflix and HBO publicly look at it. Amazon even used to let you share prime between five accounts and even though officially this has gone away they still let me. 

At the end of the day you pay for two streams at a time, so it's easy to argue it's not stealing if your buddy is using the second stream you're paying for.


----------



## Mal6586

As someone who does share streaming services with my parents (but I’m the one paying!), why don’t they just do like Netflix and bill in tiers by number of devices? That way, it doesn’t matter if you share as long as you don’t go over your device limit.


----------



## SaharanTea

Is anyone worried about this new Halloween party ticket making the crowding thing even worse?  Reports in the last year or two indicated parties were getting too crowded for the extra cost.  

Won't this make that uncontrollably worse?  If locals have passes, they could crowd out a party with no notice at all, and Disney world have no way to stop it anymore.


----------



## The Pho

Mal6586 said:


> As someone who does share streaming services with my parents (but I’m the one paying!), why don’t they just do like Netflix and bill in tiers by number of devices? That way, it doesn’t matter if you share as long as you don’t go over your device limit.


That would be ideal.   I truly despise the restrictions that Hulu added if you want Live TV, all it did was ensure I cancelled the Live TV after 15 minutes.  Really hope that Disney doesn’t try to expand that nonsense, because no content is worth dealing with that.  Stream limits, gives them control from it getting out of hand and keeps customers happy.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Some price increases for drinks at Cantina in Batuu East vs Batuu West

Guess they felt they were just giving away the beer flight when it was only $75


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162733731486060544


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Some price increases for drinks at Cantina in Batuu East vs Batuu West
> 
> Guess they felt they were just giving away the beer flight when it was only $75
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162733731486060544



Oh, just in time for me to NOT buy them tomorrow. Thanks Disney!


----------



## CastAStone

The Pho said:


> Not necessarily.   In many cases, sharing helps them maintain accounts.   I know a good number of people that only hold onto Netflix because collectively their families use it enough to be worth it, but individually none of them would pay.  In those cases, sharing makes them money.


Netflix explicitly allows this for this reason. They charge by the stream. 

If Disney wants to do something different that’s their prerogative; they are pricing D+ at barely half of what Netflix costs.


----------



## scrappinginontario

SaharanTea said:


> Is anyone worried about this new Halloween party ticket making the crowding thing even worse?  Reports in the last year or two indicated parties were getting too crowded for the extra cost.
> 
> Won't this make that uncontrollably worse?  If locals have passes, they could crowd out a party with no notice at all, and Disney world have no way to stop it anymore.


While it’s an option for people to purchase this, I really can’t see enough people doing it and all going the same night to really make a difference in crowd levels.  I believe the number of tickets Disney is selling for each party is a far bigger contributor to the overcrowded parties.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/star...tudios-annual-passholder-exclusives-included/


----------



## SaharanTea

scrappinginontario said:


> While it’s an option for people to purchase this, I really can’t see enough people doing it and all going the same night to really make a difference in crowd levels.  I believe the number of tickets Disney is selling for each party is a far bigger contributor to the overcrowded parties.



Could be, but I've heard this concern elsewhere with this new ticket offering.  Added to the criticism of crowding at parties, I just wondered what folks here thought.

Maybe they're just trying to fill up those early season parties.  I just don't see how they control it down the line.


----------



## OSUZorba

Mal6586 said:


> As someone who does share streaming services with my parents (but I’m the one paying!), why don’t they just do like Netflix and bill in tiers by number of devices? That way, it doesn’t matter if you share as long as you don’t go over your device limit.


I think technically it is against Netflix TOS to share outside of the household. They just don't actually care.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SaharanTea said:


> Could be, but I've heard this concern elsewhere with this new ticket offering.  Added to the criticism of crowding at parties, I just wondered what folks here thought.
> 
> Maybe they're just trying to fill up those early season parties.  I just don't see how they control it down the line.



my thinking is they want as many people in the parties as possible, ticket sales so far have been slower than they want and this is another way to get people there - so not that this will make them that much *more* crowded, just that it will increase likleihood that they are at least as crowded as they were last year


----------



## Farro

crazy4wdw said:


> Appears that the rooms at the Contemporary Resort may be updated to include an Incredibles theme.   I certainly hope this does not happen.
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/incr...-rooms-pop-up-at-disneys-contemporary-resort/



I'm sure this will be an unpopular opinion, but I think the photos in the link actually look great!
CR needs a bit of a refresh and I think mid-century mod Incredibles is a good fit if they don't go over the top like All Star and just keep it subtle like it looks in the pics.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> I'm sure this will be an unpopular opinion, but I think the photos in the link actually look great!
> CR needs a bit of a refresh and I think mid-century mod Incredibles is a good fit if they don't go over the top like All Star and just keep it subtle like it looks in the pics.


I just don’t want the entire building to get an Incredibles look. Rooms are one thing but the entire resort would be detrimental IMO.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> I just don’t want the entire building to get an Incredibles look. Rooms are one thing but the entire resort would be detrimental IMO.



Well, if they use just the artwork like in the photo, with the mid-century mod decor (carpets, wall design, colors), I think it would look really good. 
Now if they change every corner to have some kind of Incredible something or other, then I agree, too much.
Subtle would be key for sure. I would think it being a deluxe they would not go a "loud" as the values.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I just don’t want the entire building to get an Incredibles look. Rooms are one thing but the entire resort would be detrimental IMO.





Farro said:


> Well, if they use just the artwork like in the photo, with the mid-century mod decor (carpets, wall design, colors), I think it would look really good.
> Now if they change every corner to have some kind of Incredible something or other, then I agree, too much.
> Subtle would be key for sure. I would think it being a deluxe they would not go a "loud" as the values.



I could also see it just being some floors / some rooms and I think that could be cool.  This way you can have it if you want, but avoid it if you don't


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Just a heads up, the D23 reservation system has been really frustrating, still waiting to get in (was in the queue right at 12) and there’s a message now that basically all HallD23 experiences are out of reservations, all StorePasses are gone for all days


----------



## soniam

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Just a heads up, the D23 reservation system has been really frustrating, still waiting to get in (was in the queue right at 12) and there’s a message now that basically all HallD23 experiences are out of reservations, all StorePasses are gone for all days



Good luck. I'm sending good wishes your way, but just having finished, I don't think it will help.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Just a heads up, the D23 reservation system has been really frustrating, still waiting to get in (was in the queue right at 12) and there’s a message now that basically all HallD23 experiences are out of reservations, all StorePasses are gone for all days


Update: I got in. Literally no stage passes available for me on Saturday. Very very limited availability for some minor events on Sunday/Friday. Guess it’ll be lines for us!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*PHOTO*

Uncovered DHS Skyliner Station sign ... as I know some suspected, just really shows the destinations:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162770168747122693


----------



## MissGina5

SaharanTea said:


> Is anyone worried about this new Halloween party ticket making the crowding thing even worse?  Reports in the last year or two indicated parties were getting too crowded for the extra cost.
> 
> Won't this make that uncontrollably worse?  If locals have passes, they could crowd out a party with no notice at all, and Disney world have no way to stop it anymore.


As far as I know, none of the parties have even sold out yet which is kind of unheard of. If any have it is VERY recently, again very unusual. Normally the first night sells out and halloween weekend itself pretty quick.


----------



## CastAStone

MissGina5 said:


> As far as I know, none of the parties have even sold out yet which is kind of unheard of. If any have it is VERY recently, again very unusual. Normally the first night sells out and halloween weekend itself pretty quick.


Especially since they went on sale in January...

Data point of 1 here but we were initially planning to go when we first planned out our September trip about a year ago, but after the reviews last year of huge crowds and long lines , I couldn’t imagine paying almost $100 a piece for that experience.

We probably would have been in for like $60 with huge crowds or $100 with a guarantee of moderate crowds, but $100 AND huge crowds? No thanks.


----------



## Q-man

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Some price increases for drinks at Cantina in Batuu East vs Batuu West
> 
> Guess they felt they were just giving away the beer flight when it was only $75
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162733731486060544



That the board and teeth shaped glasses are yours to keep as a souvenir and you get 4 beer tasters makes it almost a palatable price for a souvenir.


----------



## Capang

MissGina5 said:


> As far as I know, none of the parties have even sold out yet which is kind of unheard of. If any have it is VERY recently, again very unusual. Normally the first night sells out and halloween weekend itself pretty quick.


I read that last night's sold out, at least ot was listed as sold out on the party thread. I know the first nights are always packed for the party but I wonder if they upped the number of available tickets.


----------



## MissGina5

Capang said:


> I read that last night's sold out, at least ot was listed as sold out on the party thread. I know the first nights are always packed for the party but I wonder if they upped the number of available tickets.


My sister was there last night, said that other than the Main Street area, the park was pretty empty!


----------



## Fantasia79

MissGina5 said:


> My sister was there last night, said that other than the Main Street area, the park was pretty empty!



A lot of people go for the characters.


----------



## Batstang2000

Farro said:


> I'm sure this will be an unpopular opinion, but I think the photos in the link actually look great!
> CR needs a bit of a refresh and I think mid-century mod Incredibles is a good fit if they don't go over the top like All Star and just keep it subtle like it looks in the pics.


I like the update too.  Love the colors, they just pop.  I sent the BlogMickey link to my wife and without any of my own commentary just asked her what she thought.  She looked it over for several minutes and then said "Well, I know we will never stay there, but it looks so much more inviting and colorful, I like it."


----------



## writerguyfl

TheMaxRebo said:


> I could also see it just being some floors / some rooms and I think that could be cool.  This way you can have it if you want, but avoid it if you don't



From a hotel operations perspective (and from someone that used to do that), having a situation where not getting a request granted creates all sorts of issues.  As I'm sure everyone here know, characters are a huge deal for many guests.  Not getting a themed room would lead to tears and yelling at the Front Desk in some situations.

The only way around that would be to create a separate booking categories for the themed guest rooms.  Even if it's just the tower, adding multiple new categories (Incredibles-Themed Lake View, Incredible-Themed Park View, plus all the accessible versions of the new theme) is probably more hassle than it would be worth.

Of course, my opinion doesn't matter.  Decisions like these are made by Disney's bean counters using spreadsheets.  The cynic in me says they wouldn't actually consider any potential operational headaches before making a change.


----------



## Dawn Peterson

Contemporary is my favorite resort and I think the new theme goes really well with it.  It is also subtle.  I can honestly say I find the fried egg carpet to be really odd and would love to see that go.  I don’t think they are going to overly theme the rooms.  Every remodel recently has less theme in rooms.


----------



## Eeyore daily

I guess I’m a minority in the contemporary update. Bright orange and incredibles do not scream modern or contemporary to me. I love the dark colors they’re calming.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

writerguyfl said:


> From a hotel operations perspective (and from someone that used to do that), having a situation where not getting a request granted creates all sorts of issues.  As I'm sure everyone here know, characters are a huge deal for many guests.  Not getting a themed room would lead to tears and yelling at the Front Desk in some situations.
> 
> The only way around that would be to create a separate booking categories for the themed guest rooms.  Even if it's just the tower, adding multiple new categories (Incredibles-Themed Lake View, Incredible-Themed Park View, plus all the accessible versions of the new theme) is probably more hassle than it would be worth.
> 
> Of course, my opinion doesn't matter.  Decisions like these are made by Disney's bean counters using spreadsheets.  The cynic in me says they wouldn't actually consider any potential operational headaches before making a change.



It was a separate category that I was thinking of - basically like the princess rooms at Port Orleans


----------



## osully

TheMaxRebo said:


> *PHOTO*
> 
> Uncovered DHS Skyliner Station sign ... as I know some suspected, just really shows the destinations:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162770168747122693



anyone else just dying to rip the plastic metal trim tape off?


----------



## Ambehnke

The main complaint about the Contemporary for years has been that the theming isn’t Disney enough. We love it anyway, and I’m assuming some like it because it isn’t so in your face, but if they are looking to appeal to the majority my guess is more theming is the way to do it.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Richard Williams, ‘Who Framed Roger Rabbit’ Animator, Dies at 86


----------



## rteetz

Everyone loves a good conspiracy right?

https://medium.com/@snydergary310/the-dis-influencer-2ec902b53c77
This is so interesting to me.


----------



## NateD1226

rteetz said:


> Everyone loves a good conspiracy right?
> 
> https://medium.com/@snydergary310/the-dis-influencer-2ec902b53c77
> This is so interesting to me.


This is a huge mess. It is crazy


----------



## msteddom

rteetz said:


> Everyone loves a good conspiracy right?
> 
> https://medium.com/@snydergary310/the-dis-influencer-2ec902b53c77
> This is so interesting to me.


Wow...I’m a DLR local, and used to love Al’s columns.  I think they contained way too much criticism to have been an inside job!


----------



## Q-man

msteddom said:


> Wow...I’m a DLR local, and used to love Al’s columns.  *I think they contained way too much criticism to have been an inside job*!



Unless the whole goal was to oust Eisner.

Which brings up Corless' site's recent sudden change from fawning over all things Disney and reactions to it across the Disney blogosphere. Could it be done again or are there too many voices now to pull it off?

Is this story coming out now coincidental or an attempt to shape PR or perhaps a warning to certain parties? If SWGE ends up a $2 billion dollar dud due to building something that resounds mostly with nerds over 45 instead of building something that connects with younger generations(HP and Marvel) then now is the time to attack the powers that be.


----------



## rteetz

Q-man said:


> Unless the whole goal was to oust Eisner.
> 
> Which brings up Corless' site's recent sudden change from fawning over all things Disney and reactions to it across the Disney blogosphere. Could it be done again or are there too many voices now to pull it off?
> 
> Is this story coming out now coincidental or an attempt to shape PR or perhaps a warning to certain parties? If SWGE ends up a $2 billion dollar dud due to building something that resounds mostly with nerds over 45 instead of building something that connects with younger generations(HP and Marvel) then now is the time to attack the powers that be.


I definitely don’t agree with connecting this to Corless. I don’t think that is in anyway related.

Could it be done again? I think it could be but would be have to more strategic. 

Far too early to declare SWGE a dud. It’s not finished yet.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I definitely don’t agree with connecting this to Corless. I don’t think that is in anyway related.
> 
> Could it be done again? I think it could be but would be have to more strategic.
> 
> Far too early to declare SWGE a dud. It’s not finished yet.



Plus Iger has tried to leave already and they couldn't find a replacement in time .... Feels like a very different situation than with Eisner


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Plus Iger has tried to leave already and they couldn't find a replacement in time .... Feels like a very different situation than with Eisner


Playing sort of a devils advocate but maybe Iger really doesn’t want to leave...


----------



## rteetz

We have a dedicated thread on the topic now.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/the-dis-influencer-medium-story.3765617/


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163292559633985537


----------



## Firebird060

So for the Contemporary rumor.  I dont care if they start bringing these themed rooms to the Deluxe Category, as long as the beds are comfortable. Last year my wife and I did a couple split stays  that started out with our first Night at the moderates before switching to deluxe, and to be honest I found both the Pirate Ship bed and the Tiana Princess Bed, horrible for my back.  I assume its the custom bed frames but regardless I slept like garbage compared to other moderate beds I have slept in.  All in all the rooms were nice but the beds were a deal breaker for me, no I dont expect the beds at the moderate to be like the ones I get at deluxe or Swalphin, but these were uncomfortable even for moderate standards.   I hope when Disney trys to do these pluses to Deluxe rooms, they at least make sure they are up to the same quality of other beds in that Disney Category.   Bed quality is one of the things that is holding me back from wanting to try a tower room at the Riviera,  I am not confident that a Murphy bed would be as comfortable as I would want for a deluxe resort.


----------



## mikeamizzle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163436405873229824 disney+ international rollout


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163439759773044736


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163439179302363136


----------



## scrappinginontario

Will


rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163439179302363136


Woot woot!!  Excited to see Canada included in the initial release date of Nov 12th!  I’ve been tucking a little $ away each pay to be able to purchase a year’s subscription when it becomes available.


----------



## rteetz

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...-riverboat-closed-for-brief-refurbishment.htm


----------



## NoTime42

mikeamizzle said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163436405873229824 disney+ international rollout


Content may not matter if I can’t watch it with any of the smart devices on my main TV’s (no Fire TV, and older AppleTV and LG WebOS)
So that makes it easier to save $ for now.
https://www.theverge.com/2019/8/19/...phone-ipad-apple-tv-roku-android-subscription


----------



## rteetz

NoTime42 said:


> Content may not matter if I can’t watch it with any of the smart devices on my main TV’s (no Fire TV, and older AppleTV and LG WebOS)
> So that makes it easier to save $ for now.
> https://www.theverge.com/2019/8/19/...phone-ipad-apple-tv-roku-android-subscription


You could airplay through the older Apple TV though.


----------



## BaymaxFan78

rteetz said:


> Everyone loves a good conspiracy right?
> 
> https://medium.com/@snydergary310/the-dis-influencer-2ec902b53c77
> This is so interesting to me.


woah


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

whoa!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163456054920806400


----------



## dina444444

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> whoa!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163456054920806400


Looks like the offer is for D23 expo attendees. I’ll be jumping on that this weekend.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/beer-kisok-construction-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dina444444 said:


> Looks like the offer is for D23 expo attendees. I’ll be jumping on that this weekend.



it's actually for all D23 memebers (including just those at the free level) but if you signup at the expo you will get a Founders Circle pin 


"With a three-year commitment Expo attendees *and all D23 Members* can receive a $23 discount on the annual plan."


----------



## jknezek

Well.... If no Amazon Fire I don't have to worry about Disney+ for a while. The whole family uses Fire Tablets and we have Fire boxes and Sticks on the TVs. Interesting that there is a hold up on a major device provider.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

https://deadline.com/2019/08/spider...F8JnMvKBOxGPlVj5NMANGxTckimQOGWXJt296rbURsIMI


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> Well.... If no Amazon Fire I don't have to worry about Disney+ for a while. The whole family uses Fire Tablets and we have Fire boxes and Sticks on the TVs. Interesting that there is a hold up on a major device provider.



wonder if it has to do with Amazon seeing Disney+ as competitor to Prime?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> wonder if it has to do with Amazon seeing Disney+ as competitor to Prime?


Amazon and Disney have fought over Blu-Ray releases in the past as well.


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> Amazon and Disney have fought over Blu-Ray releases in the past as well.


Yes. They don't have a good relationship. But that's a pretty big subset. It was a big deal when Google cut off YouTube from Amazon Fire but it generally all gets worked out in the end. It's in everyone's best interest. So we will see. But it does mean, for now, I'm not looking at signing up. Silly though. I get Hulu through my Fire stuff and, if I cared, could get ESPN+. So I really don't get why someone is drawing the line in the sand now...


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...on-of-30th-anniversary-of-the-little-mermaid/


----------



## PolyRob

TheMaxRebo said:


> it's actually for all D23 memebers (including just those at the free level) but if you signup at the expo you will get a Founders Circle pin
> 
> 
> "With a three-year commitment Expo attendees *and all D23 Members* can receive a $23 discount on the annual plan."


I wonder how many new free D23 members will join today


----------



## Firebird060

Lol, I like being a paid d23 member, the Pins this year were nice,  I know the info in the quarterly magazine is stuff you find online but every now and then a d23 member event pops up that I can use, and I like to take advantage of it.  My wife loves all her Imagineering  branded stuff she has.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Firebird060 said:


> Lol, I like being a paid d23 member, the Pins this year were nice,  I know the info in the quarterly magazine is stuff you find online but every now and then a d23 member even pops up that I can use, and I like to take advantage of it.  My wife loves all her Imagineering  branded stuff she has.



yeah, I decided to keep with it for at least one more year.  The Pins were nice and they actually have an event coming up in my area (doesn't look like tickets are available yet, but hopefully I will be able to get into that one)


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/more...isneys-skyliner-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## hertamaniac

Looks like our first look at the concept model/artwork for the SW hotel transportation just came out.  Not sure the validity of it, but makes perfect sense to me.  Perhaps we'll get confirmation at D23?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hertamaniac said:


> Looks like our first look at the concept model/artwork for the SW hotel transportation just came out.  Not sure the validity of it, but makes perfect sense to me.  Perhaps we'll get confirmation at D23?



Definitely think it makes sense for more to come out about the Star Wars Hotel in general at D23 (construction is definitely coming along) and this transportation is a key part

Looks to be pretty much what I expected - sort of mimicing the Hogwarts Express concept - though seems to be using a bus ... wasn't sure if it would be like a free moving bus or more of a fixed structure like a people mover type thing


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

_Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge – Adventure Awaits _on Sunday, September 29 at 8 PM EDT on Freeform - hosted by Neil Patrick Harris

https://chipandco.com/star-wars-gal...k4Q5OrN3pa4G30ktbu5q0NSpBMMdwWwfrICTSO1MaqsSo


----------



## danikoski

jknezek said:


> Yes. They don't have a good relationship. But that's a pretty big subset. It was a big deal when Google cut off YouTube from Amazon Fire but it generally all gets worked out in the end. It's in everyone's best interest. So we will see. But it does mean, for now, I'm not looking at signing up. Silly though. I get Hulu through my Fire stuff and, if I cared, could get ESPN+. So I really don't get why someone is drawing the line in the sand now...



Wasn't there supposed to be a Hulu package with Disney+? I was planning to buy that and get Hulu on my Fire Stick.


----------



## merry_nbright

Well, friends, I’m going back to Disney with a walking cast. Broke my toe and needed stitches. Wish me luck.


----------



## jcthompson2

danikoski said:


> Wasn't there supposed to be a Hulu package with Disney+? I was planning to buy that and get Hulu on my Fire Stick.


There is.  They'll bundle Hulu, ESPN+, and Disney Plus for $12.99/month.


----------



## The Pho

danikoski said:


> Wasn't there supposed to be a Hulu package with Disney+? I was planning to buy that and get Hulu on my Fire Stick.


There will be both a bundle that includes Hulu, Disney+, and ESPN+ as well as Disney+ being simply an add on for Hulu, basically the same as HBO and Showtime.


----------



## jknezek

danikoski said:


> Wasn't there supposed to be a Hulu package with Disney+? I was planning to buy that and get Hulu on my Fire Stick.


Yes. But based on the currently available devices you won't be able to get it on your Fire Stick. At least not yet. I expect Fire will be added at some point. It's just a very conspicuous absence right now.


----------



## NoTime42

jcthompson2 said:


> There is.  They'll bundle Hulu, ESPN+, and Disney Plus for $12.99/month.


From what I have read, not all Hulu apps support add-on subscriptions


----------



## TheMaxRebo

merry_nbright said:


> Well, friends, I’m going back to Disney with a walking cast. Broke my toe and needed stitches. Wish me luck.



oh no!   We actually saw quite a few people in walking boots and stuff - guess it is pretty common


----------



## Firebird060

It seems for those people who dont care about ESPN plus  but want Hulu and Disney plus, is to go for the 3 year discounted dis+  as a separate option than bundling with your Hulu account.  It will save you a touch over 100 dollars to just pay for Hulu Separate and Dis+ as a separate account and leave ESPN+ in the dust.   The unbundled price with the d23 discount plus 3 years of Hulu at the 5.99 price comes out to 356.61 for 3 years where the bundle price for Dis+,Hulu with ads, and Espn+ is $467.64.  

Just food for thought for those of us that couldnt care a bit about ESPN+


----------



## rteetz

*News*

The fun continues this week

https://www.marketwatch.com/story/d...company-inflated-revenue-for-years-2019-08-19


----------



## dina444444

Firebird060 said:


> It seems for those people who dont care about ESPN plus  but want Hulu and Disney plus, is to go for the 3 year discounted dis+  as a separate option than bundling with your Hulu account.  It will save you a touch over 100 dollars to just pay for Hulu Separate and Dis+ as a separate account and leave ESPN+ in the dust.   The unbundled price with the d23 discount plus 3 years of Hulu at the 5.99 price comes out to 356.61 for 3 years where the bundle price for Dis+,Hulu with ads, and Espn+ is $467.64.
> 
> Just food for thought for those of us that couldnt care a bit about ESPN+


Even though I have Hulu, I pay for the one with no commercials so for me it makes more sense to sign up for this offer since they haven't really announced a bundle for the upchrge Hulu and Disney+.


----------



## Q-man

jknezek said:


> Well.... If no Amazon Fire I don't have to worry about Disney+ for a while. The whole family uses Fire Tablets and we have Fire boxes and Sticks on the TVs. Interesting that there is a hold up on a major device provider.



We're another Fire stick only household.


----------



## dina444444

Q-man said:


> We're another Fire stick only household.


Hopefully the Amazon devices get added. I have an Apple TV as well, but only my Fire Stick is 4K. 

However, I remember with original announcement none of these other devices were included in the launch list so there's still a chance they will work out something with Amazon before it officially launches.


----------



## CastAStone

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> The fun continues this week
> 
> https://www.marketwatch.com/story/d...company-inflated-revenue-for-years-2019-08-19


Some of this is hard to believe. If I’m reading this right she is saying that one year they reported $10bn in revenue from parks when the real revenue was only $4bn. That’s a pretty big sum of money for an auditor to not notice is missing. Bernie Madoff and Enron got past audits because their alleged businesses were so allegedly complicated the auditors couldn’t understand them, so they just signed off on whatever. Theme parks is not that hard - money comes in, less money goes out, the difference between those numbers should be in a bank account somewhere.


----------



## loutoo

CastAStone said:


> Some of this is hard to believe. If I’m reading this right she is saying that one year they reported $10bn in revenue from parks when the real revenue was only $4bn. That’s a pretty big sum of money for an auditor to not notice is missing. Bernie Madoff and Enron got past audits because their alleged businesses were so allegedly complicated the auditors couldn’t understand them, so they just signed off on whatever. Theme parks is not that hard - money comes in, less money goes out, the difference between those numbers should be in a bank account somewhere.


Reading the article I agree most if what she says isn't plausible.

It seems like she is saying that the software is able to be exploited, not even that it was.  That $6 billion figure I think was if every single transaction of an exploitable transaction type was misrepresented it could amount to that much.  Additionally, there is probably some grey area as to how you manage and record discounts with relation to revenue and expenses.  From my understanding most of the practices described here would artificially increase expenses as well as revenue and have a net zero effect on profit (the exception being the double counting gift cards that would falsely create double profits and therefore increase taxes)  

This all just seems like a bunch of ridiculous exaggeration of some minor vulnerabilities in standard practices.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*


----------



## mikeamizzle

dina444444 said:


> Hopefully the Amazon devices get added. I have an Apple TV as well, but only my Fire Stick is 4K.
> 
> However, I remember with original announcement none of these other devices were included in the launch list so there's still a chance they will work out something with Amazon before it officially launches.



you all honestly thought that Amazon; a direct competitor to disney+ would host it? do you understand what is going on with these corporations?


----------



## The Pho

mikeamizzle said:


> you all honestly thought that Amazon; a direct competitor to disney+ would host it? do you understand what is going on with these corporations?


They’ve been perfectly fine with hosting all other streaming services.  Netflix, Hulu, HBO, etc...
It’s not like Disney+ is special, of course people expect it to be like every other service.


----------



## mikeamizzle

The Pho said:


> They’ve been perfectly fine with hosting all other streaming services.  Netflix, Hulu, HBO, etc...
> It’s not like Disney+ is special, of course people expect it to be like every other service.



this is a big industry change when Disney+ launches; it is unlike anything before it and the other platforms are aware of this


----------



## mikeamizzle

that is why the stock got re rated in April and Roku is on fire


----------



## dina444444

mikeamizzle said:


> you all honestly thought that Amazon; a direct competitor to disney+ would host it? do you understand what is going on with these corporations?


Well apple is hosting it and they are in the process of launching their own service too...


----------



## mikeamizzle

dina444444 said:


> Well apple is hosting it and they are in the process of launching their own service too...


apples and oranges lol honestly though APPL realizes that they will not be a leader in streaming already


----------



## preemiemama

Rumor
DVC News is reporting that people staying in a Grand Villa can now reserve additional FP+ like the club level guests.  Link to the story here.


----------



## The Pho

mikeamizzle said:


> this is a big industry change when Disney+ launches; it is unlike anything before it and the other platforms are aware of this


In what way is it unlike any other service?   It’s not the first studio specific one, it’s not the cheapest one, it’s not the largest one, it’s not the first with Disney content (and it won’t be the only one).  It’s a streaming service with content that’s been on other services that will be rotated with some original content tossed in, the same as all the others.

It is not a big industry change, it’s a major player in the industry reacting to a big industry change.  That’s still a big deal but the service is not a revolutionary concept.  It’s Disney trying to do what others (including themselves) already do.


----------



## rteetz

I’m sort of amazed that Disney+ is a bigger story here than the two big accusations against Disney are.


----------



## mikeamizzle

The Pho said:


> In what way is it unlike any other service?   It’s not the first studio specific one, it’s not the cheapest one, it’s not the largest one, it’s not the first with Disney content (and it won’t be the only one).  It’s a streaming service with content that’s been on other services that will be rotated with some original content tossed in, the same as all the others.
> 
> It is not a big industry change, it’s a major player in the industry reacting to a big industry change.  That’s still a big deal but the service is not a revolutionary concept.  It’s Disney trying to do what others (including themselves) already do.


agree to disagree; i dont think you get it but I don't care to argue


----------



## mikeamizzle

rteetz said:


> I’m sort of amazed that Disney+ is a bigger story here than the two big accusations against Disney are.


the accusations are really pretty shaky


----------



## rteetz

mikeamizzle said:


> the accusations are really pretty shaky


Shaky or not I think it shows Disney is not safe from stuff like this when I’d assume many feel they are. Also shows how Disney or companies like Disney will use social media and other mediums like it to promote or showcase what they want.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I’m sort of amazed that Disney+ is a bigger story here than the two big accusations against Disney are.



Only so much to discuss with those though - bit of he-said/she-said and hard to know exactly what is true and what isn't

Is interesting in timing though for both to come out right before D23 and right before GE opens in Florida


----------



## mikeamizzle

rteetz said:


> Shaky or not I think it shows Disney is not safe from stuff like this when I’d assume many feel they are. Also shows how Disney or companies like Disney will use social media and other mediums like it to promote or showcase what they want.


honestly i was talking about the whistle blower story of today; not referencing the snyder stuff.  I think they're a bit different but i dont think theres anything wrong with disney astro turfing lol just need to be able to see through that nonsense if that is what is going on


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

mikeamizzle said:


> this is a big industry change when Disney+ launches; it is unlike anything before it and the other platforms are aware of this


I'll be honest I just don't see anything different here than what's already been around--it's almost like they are late in the game. Bundling services isn't new, streaming isn't new, exclusive content isn't new. Can you elaborate your viewpoint in what to you personally makes it a big industry change and unlike anything before it so I can understand a bit more what you're meaning.


----------



## mikeamizzle

tbh i dont know that they are doing any of that


----------



## mikeamizzle

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I'll be honest I just don't see anything different here than what's already been around--it's almost like they are late in the game. Bundling services isn't new, streaming isn't new, exclusive content isn't new. Can you elaborate your viewpoint in what to you personally makes it a big industry change and unlike anything before it so I can understand a bit more what you're meaning.


are y'all serious? did you not see Disney stock get re-rated after the streaming debut in April?  you all need to pay more attention to the stock market when getting a feel for these businesses and their industry; im not pulling this out of thin air


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> Shaky or not I think it shows Disney is not safe from stuff like this when I’d assume many feel they are. Also shows how Disney or companies like Disney will use social media and other mediums like it to promote or showcase what they want.


It’s exploded on some other sites, I’m sure a few of us got our fill in elsewhere.  I fell in that hole for far too long ready.  Plus now we get to wait to see what the next story being released tomorrow is.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Only so much to discuss with those though - bit of he-said/she-said and hard to know exactly what is true and what isn't
> 
> Is interesting in timing though for both to come out right before D23 and right before GE opens in Florida


That’s sort of my point. Will we get even more accusations or issues brought up. I know this site is a bit different than WDWmagic but that place is going nuts with all of this. It’s just interesting to see the difference between the sites.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

mikeamizzle said:


> are y'all serious? did you not see Disney stock get re-rated after the streaming debut in April?


Well I was going to have a polite discussion with you attempting to understand your viewpoint but alas I guess not. Nevermind then.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> It’s exploded on some other sites, I’m sure a few of us got our fill in elsewhere.  I fell in that hole for far too long ready.  Plus now we get to wait to see what the next story being released tomorrow is.


Yeah that’s my thought what’s next?


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> Shaky or not I think it shows Disney is not safe from stuff like this when I’d assume many feel they are. Also shows how Disney or companies like Disney will use social media and other mediums like it to promote or showcase what they want.


Is it sad that I kinda assume large corporations can have shady stuff they do? That said I'm intrigued what comes about from it but the article about the inflated revenue does make my mind thing of Enron even though it's not quite the same.

One thing that can make my mind sorta have doubts is the employee-employer relationship of a whistleblower--presumably someone is speaking out for good reasons but I think it can muddle it if there was possible poor relations between the employee and the employer..or well in this case alleged poor relations beetween the employee and employer.


----------



## The Pho

mikeamizzle said:


> are y'all serious? did you not see Disney stock get re-rated after the streaming debut in April?  you all need to pay more attention to the stock market when getting a feel for these businesses and their industry; im not pulling this out of thin air


The stock market is not a gage for new groundbreaking things.  It’s a gage for things that will potentially make money.  People invested because they see Disney as a proper competitor in the already existing streaming market, not because Disney+ “is unlike anything before it”.  Because it simply is not different than what currently exists, it’s just a strong potential competitor.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> Yeah that’s my thought what’s next?


It’s already been a wild week.  Pairing them with more stories to come, alongside the D23 bombshell announcement.  I’m not even sure where to start, maybe they found Buzzy in Iger’s basement.


----------



## afan

The Pho said:


> The stock market is not a gage for new groundbreaking things.  It’s a gage for things that will potentially make money.  People invested because they see Disney as a proper competitor in the already existing streaming market, not because Disney+ “is unlike anything before it”.  Because it simply is not different than what currently exists, it’s just a strong potential competitor.



Plus if looking only at what the stock did, I'd imagine people didn't consider that it wouldn't be available on Amazon when it launched, so what will that do if it's not.  There's a lot of people that won't be able to get it, so if only looking at the stock what's that do, make it go down?  High stock prices don't cause success they are the result of the success or potential growth/success but that doesn't mean the potential pans out.


----------



## mikeamizzle

Ok whats your metric? edit; forget it; its not a big deal; lets keep the news going sorry for the derail


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> It’s already been a wild week.  Pairing them with more stories to come, alongside the D23 bombshell announcement.  I’m not even sure where to start, maybe they found Buzzy in Iger’s basement.


Iger is Eisner wearing a mask.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> That’s sort of my point. Will we get even more accusations or issues brought up. I know this site is a bit different than WDWmagic but that place is going nuts with all of this. It’s just interesting to see the difference between the sites.



Guess I just am not really sure what else to say - but maybe I don't fully appreciate the potential implications

Just feel power plays and using the media happens everywhere - I would be more surprised if it wasn't going on.  And yeah, social media is new, but whether it is wdwmagic or CNN there are always biases and agendas in the media - all about getting clicks and views

I do think this (at least potentially) tarnishes Iger's legacy.   And if anything ever comes out about illegal activity related to something the scale of the FOX merger, then that would be something Major hat could drastically impact the company long term - but this all seems like typical corporate politics


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> I’m sort of amazed that Disney+ is a bigger story here than the two big accusations against Disney are.





rteetz said:


> That’s sort of my point. Will we get even more accusations or issues brought up. I know this site is a bit different than WDWmagic but that place is going nuts with all of this. It’s just interesting to see the difference between the sites.



I guess I’m just too cynical and had assumed Disney was already doing these things, the influencing and suspect financial reporting. I just figured they were keeping people happy enough to not say anything or their reputation was too strong for people to care. I’m more amazed that people are finally talking about. I think every successful company has shady financials and overt media influence. That’s partly why I don’t like to refer the DIS team as influencers, because I think they have more integrity than that.


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> Iger is Eisner wearing a mask.


That would be the super Scooby Doo ending from Wayne's World.


----------



## Mome Rath

rteetz said:


> That’s sort of my point. Will we get even more accusations or issues brought up. I know this site is a bit different than WDWmagic but that place is going nuts with all of this. It’s just interesting to see the difference between the sites.



The two forums have different personalities and "jump on" different things because of those two different personalities.  Different levels of cynicism about different aspects of Disney... here I feel there are a lot of posters (and lurkers) that just want to watch how things pan out prior to discussing it too much, unless it is a concrete change to Disney operating procedure, then the gloves come off. lol


----------



## Farro

The Pho said:


> It’s already been a wild week.  Pairing them with more stories to come, alongside the D23 bombshell announcement.  I’m not even sure where to start, maybe they found Buzzy in Iger’s basement.



Bombshell? I thought people had mostly guessed what the announcements would be, stuff that pretty much has been know for a while?


----------



## YesterDark

rteetz said:


> I’m sort of amazed that Disney+ is a bigger story here than the two big accusations against Disney are.



Honestly, outside the drama of it all, who cares? The whole influencer story is kind of predictable. Corporations already buy out online personalities already to push their own messaging. Happens in the video game industry in a more obvious way every day. In the end it's all c-level drama. I couldn't care less and kind of chuckle at the naivete of people who think all the "rumor sharers" with "connections" at Disney are all legit people who don't have an agenda.

The whistleblower story? Might be a thing? I'll wait and see.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/room...-for-mid-century-modern-incredibles-makeover/*


----------



## SaintsManiac

I really couldn't care less about the influencer nonsense.


----------



## dlavender

SaintsManiac said:


> I really couldn't care less about the influencer nonsense.



I’m kind of shocked at the mess it’s caused.  Who didn’t assume some of these things already?  I thought I was weird for getting riled up over Mickey Bar price increases.  

But Disney boards are weirder than I ever imagined....


----------



## fatmanatee

The issue with Disney and Amazon: obviously you can't feel any sympathy for any of the giants involved in this fight but Amazon has a habit of extracting as much as they can from companies for the privilege of getting a good spot on their turf. The fact that Amazon also sells their own streaming service under the Prime umbrella makes it even more complicated. 

The biggest worry for Amazon, I think, is that Disney coming in raises the possibility that people will cancel their Amazon Prime accounts. My guess is that some people use Prime primarily for streaming and we're reaching a point where people have to make tough choices about which streaming networks to subscribe to (right now I have Netflix and Hulu, which I got at a Black Friday discount, and if I get D+ one of Netflix/Hulu will have to go).  So Amazon probably wants a substantial cut in exchange for allowing D+ on their devices.


----------



## The Pho

Farro said:


> Bombshell? I thought people had mostly guessed what the announcements would be, stuff that pretty much has been know for a while?


There are rumblings of a major yet to be leaked announcement, that isn’t necessarily related to the other secret announcement.  Can’t say I know more than that so “bombshell” could just be people hyping something up that isn’t actually all that huge.


----------



## Farro

The Pho said:


> There are rumblings of a major yet to be leaked announcement, that isn’t necessarily related to the other secret announcement.  Can’t say I know more than that so “bombshell” could just be people hyping something up that isn’t actually all that huge.



My luck the announcement will be they are closing Everest to fix the Yeti - starting the week before I arrive next May.


----------



## Firebird060

No here is what I want the  announcement to be, a Duck Tales themed land at Animal Kingdom, to replace Dinosaur with a Scrooge McDuck Money Bin mine cart ride.      Now this will never happen but I firmly feel we need more Ducks in the Domestic Parks as well as more Chip and Dale.     

Oh well I can always be a imagineer in my head.


----------



## Helvetica

The Ducks have basically taken over Dinoland USA. I, for one, would support them finishing the job and eliminating Primeval Whirl.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/entertainment/animal-kingdom/donalds-dino-bash/


----------



## SaharanTea

preemiemama said:


> Rumor
> DVC News is reporting that people staying in a Grand Villa can now reserve additional FP+ like the club level guests.  Link to the story here.



Not shocking at all.  One step closer to those paid FPs all over.  I fear the future of this evolution.


----------



## SaintsManiac

SaharanTea said:


> Not shocking at all.  One step closer to those paid FPs all over.  I fear the future of this evolution.




I'm so glad I am taking a break next year. When are they going to push everyone past their limit?


----------



## teach22180

[/QUOTE]
Ugh now there's a DAH on the night I have the RoL dessert party reserved. How will it affect my night?


----------



## crvetter

SaharanTea said:


> Not shocking at all.  One step closer to those paid FPs all over.  I fear the future of this evolution.


I mean this is a small number of rooms (in comparison to all rooms that qualify) that probably many of the wealthier guests are purchasing for cash if not reserved by DVC members, so I'm sure they got some complaints from fairly wealthy guests. So to me it wasn't too big of a surprise it was added. What I find surprising is that DSS was saying (just a few weeks ago) the Bungalows (PVB) and Cabins (CCV) no longer qualified for DSS services whether booked through DVC or cash. The reports were that DSS was telling DVC members the rooms no longer qualified, cash or DVC bookings, and that they were only allowing the FP to be purchased as a 1 time courtesy. In fact the website used to explicitly list the above mentioned two and now simply says club rooms and suites.


----------



## disneygirlsng

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*


Ugh, soo tempting. The only one I can do is AK on 10/30, which is the only night I can watch HEA on that trip, which is my current favorite thing at WDW right now. What to do...


----------



## HeraOrgana

Now I'm hoping they announce DHS DAH for the next year.


----------



## SaharanTea

crvetter said:


> I mean this is a small number of rooms (in comparison to all rooms that qualify) that probably many of the wealthier guests are purchasing for cash if not reserved by DVC members, so I'm sure they got some complaints from fairly wealthy guests. So to me it wasn't too big of a surprise it was added. What I find surprising is that DSS was saying (just a few weeks ago) the Bungalows (PVB) and Cabins (CCV) no longer qualified for DSS services whether booked through DVC or cash. The reports were that DSS was telling DVC members the rooms no longer qualified, cash or DVC bookings, and that they were only allowing the FP to be purchased as a 1 time courtesy. In fact the website used to explicitly list the above mentioned two and now simply says club rooms and suites.



Small number of rooms here; small number of rooms there.  Eventually...

This seems like a strange thing to give as a one-time courtesy.  I hope you're right, and this doesn't get any larger in scope.


----------



## rteetz

teach22180 said:


>


Ugh now there's a DAH on the night I have the RoL dessert party reserved. How will it affect my night?
[/QUOTE]
It shouldn’t much at all.


----------



## SaintsManiac

HeraOrgana said:


> Now I'm hoping they announce DHS DAH for the next year.




My guess is they add it for January at a higher price.


----------



## SaharanTea

SaintsManiac said:


> I'm so glad I am taking a break next year. When are they going to push everyone past their limit?



We decided to go this year and just wait a couple of years to see how everything shakes out.  Too many bad rumors and too many upcharges already on the books for us.  But paid FPs is the hay bale that breaks the spitting camels back.


----------



## Firebird060

Helvetica said:


> The Ducks have basically taken over Dinoland USA. I, for one, would support them finishing the job and eliminating Primeval Whirl.
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/entertainment/animal-kingdom/donalds-dino-bash/



My wife loves the Munkasaurs  it was one of her favorite photo ops last year as was my Scrooge meet and greet


----------



## OSUZorba

YesterDark said:


> Honestly, outside the drama of it all, who cares? The whole influencer story is kind of predictable. Corporations already buy out online personalities already to push their own messaging. Happens in the video game industry in a more obvious way every day. In the end it's all c-level drama. I couldn't care less and kind of chuckle at the naivete of people who think all the "rumor sharers" with "connections" at Disney are all legit people who don't have an agenda.



This is nothing new either.  In the Ken Burn's series on Vietnam they had tapes of LBJ providing "anonymous" information to reporters. The I am sure the WH officially denied when the story came out. I also the majority of real information being leaked, is being done with an agenda. The more out there rumors that never pan out I assume come from an intern that sat in on a brainstorming session and doesn't understand how the world works yet.


----------



## OSUZorba

Farro said:


> My luck the announcement will be they are closing Everest to fix the Yeti - starting the week before I arrive next May.


Don't you mean to retheme it to the Mountain from Frozen?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163851554249572353


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ing-joy-to-keiki-at-kapiolani-medical-center/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163856644046041090


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/two-new-disney-resort-locations-added-to-mobile-order/


----------



## nkosiek

Firebird060 said:


> No here is what I want the  announcement to be, a Duck Tales themed land at Animal Kingdom, to replace Dinosaur with a Scrooge McDuck Money Bin mine cart ride.      Now this will never happen but I firmly feel we need more Ducks in the Domestic Parks as well as more Chip and Dale.
> 
> Oh well I can always be a imagineer in my head.


They are Duck discriminators here in the US. There's almost no Donald stuff in the parks, yet he is by far the most interesting of the Fab 5.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Limited-Time Pop-Up Bars Open at Disney's All-Star Movies Resort


----------



## afan

HeraOrgana said:


> Now I'm hoping they announce DHS DAH for the next year.



Watch closer to the train station and take a minnie van? Request during fireworks to minimize the wait.


----------



## DarthGallifrey

The Pho said:


> It’s exploded on some other sites, I’m sure a few of us got our fill in elsewhere.  I fell in that hole for far too long ready.  Plus now we get to wait to see what the next story being released tomorrow is.



I just fell down a 70+ page rabbit hole on another site........it was...interesting haha


----------



## splash327

DarthGallifrey said:


> I just fell down a 70+ page rabbit hole on another site........it was...interesting haha



Same here!


----------



## jknezek

Well it looks like we can flush Spiderman down the drain again. What a bummer....

https://www.thewrap.com/marvel-spider-man-sony/


----------



## The Pho

jknezek said:


> Well it looks like we can flush Spiderman down the drain again. What a bummer....
> 
> https://www.thewrap.com/marvel-spider-man-sony/



Marvel doesn’t need Spider-Man, but Sony needs Marvel.  If this isn’t just a short term negotiation tactic, I imagine Sony will approach them again in a couple years after they mess up.


----------



## Killer Fish

I have to think this is just a short term negotiating tactic.


----------



## jknezek

The Pho said:


> Marvel doesn’t need Spider-Man, but Sony needs Marvel.  If this isn’t just a short term negotiation tactic, I imagine Sony will approach them again in a couple years after they mess up.


I agree. But I like Spiderman, fully enjoyed Far From Home, and was looking forward to him in the next phase in some role. Just an incredibly endearing character when done correctly. Oh well, maybe we'll get more of the Sam Raimi type movies that Sony did well with and not the Andrew Garfield ones. 

To be fair, Into the Spider-Verse is pretty cool. I just don't see Sony being able to do Spiderman well consistently. I feel like we'll get more Venom and less Homecoming. And that's a shame.


----------



## DizFanFamily

nkosiek said:


> They are Duck discriminators here in the US. There's almost no Donald stuff in the parks, yet he is by far the most interesting of the Fab 5.


I can't say with 100% confidence, but I read somewhere that the artist who created Donald Duck granted the rights to his image to the University of Oregon (the ducks).  The artist was an alumni of Oregon, and gave them the primary rights over Disney.  If I recall correctly, Disney has to pay Oregon to use his image....It seems a bit far fetched, but as a huge Donald Duck fan, I too struggle to find good, especially classic style, merchandise.  It seems that it is only every angry Donald.


----------



## Gusey

Will the Spiderman news affect the new arraction at DCA and DLP or will it just mean no Tom Holland Spidey in the ride?


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> Marvel doesn’t need Spider-Man, but Sony needs Marvel.  If this isn’t just a short term negotiation tactic, I imagine Sony will approach them again in a couple years after they mess up.


They must think they can handle it now that it’s blown up so much. Probably not...


----------



## HeraOrgana

afan said:


> Watch closer to the train station and take a minnie van? Request during fireworks to minimize the wait.


Not sure what you are talking about but I was curious about Hollywood Studios After Hours events for the next year since they announced AK and MK ones today.


----------



## Helvetica

It will be interesting to see if they lost the rights to Spider-Man, Spider-Man in a solo film or Peter Parker generally. Maybe a Night Monkey movie, Peter Parker movie, or Peter Parker as Iron Man movie is in order?


----------



## afan

disneygirlsng said:


> Ugh, soo tempting. The only one I can do is AK on 10/30, which is the only night I can watch HEA on that trip, which is my current favorite thing at WDW right now. What to do...






HeraOrgana said:


> Not sure what you are talking about but I was curious about Hollywood Studios After Hours events for the next year since they announced AK and MK ones today.



I quoted the wrong post, should have been the one above who a minnie van could help.


----------



## thepops

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Building a 3rd (7th) Disney Cruise Line ship was a surprise.


On our last cruise we heard that they got a good deal on it since it was the ship in between the 2 DCL had contracted for, and a different cruise line cancelled their order.  ( so the order will be 5,7,6 )


----------



## The Pho

DizFanFamily said:


> I can't say with 100% confidence, but I read somewhere that the artist who created Donald Duck granted the rights to his image to the University of Oregon (the ducks).  The artist was an alumni of Oregon, and gave them the primary rights over Disney.  If I recall correctly, Disney has to pay Oregon to use his image....It seems a bit far fetched, but as a huge Donald Duck fan, I too struggle to find good, especially classic style, merchandise.  It seems that it is only every angry Donald.



That is not completely accurate.  Walt was the creator, alongside Clarence Nash to a degree, and coming shortly off of losing the rights to Oswald, would certainly have not made another mistake like that.  Donald’s first appearance was in 1934 in The Wise Little Hen.  Students at The University of Oregon started unofficially mocking up their mascot to look like Donald in the 40s as his popularity grew.  A few years into that, their athletic director Leo Harris met with Walt personally and the two came to an unofficial agreement that allowed the University to use Donald, so they did make an agreement with Donald’s creator.  A formal agreement was drawn up in 1973 and signed allowing for use only for Sports related uses.  For any use outside of Sports and for many sport events, the University required Disney’s approval.  And because of those restrictions, in 2010 they made a new agreement, freeing the mascot suit from Donald’s likeness, allowing the school more leeway for appearances.


----------



## CastAStone

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Upgrading magic bands is now available - here are all the options:
> 
> View attachment 401799


If we want some good Disney news today, everyone in all 4 upgraded Magic Band threads that are active on this site today has indicated that this is _finally_ working as intended, 3 months to the day after it was announced.


----------



## disneygirlsng

afan said:


> I quoted the wrong post, should have been the one above who a minnie van could help.


HEA is at 9 and after hours starts at 9. I'd be wasting at least 45 min, maybe even close to an hour of 3 hours paid AH time even with a minnie van


----------



## mollmoll4

rteetz said:


> They must think they can handle it now that it’s blown up so much. Probably not...



I think it would be a big mistake if they let this go without a deal.

Honestly though I think Sony sees the importance of Spider Man in MCU phase 4 and is leveraging that for more than a 50/50 split. I don’t think it’s good news for either side here if they fail to agree to shared terms again. Holland’s spidey is important to the MCU and the MCU is important to that spidey. I can’t see another re-boot matching the success level they are seeing with FFH.


----------



## preemiemama

SaharanTea said:


> We decided to go this year and just wait a couple of years to see how everything shakes out.  Too many bad rumors and too many upcharges already on the books for us.  But paid FPs is the hay bale that breaks the spitting camels back.


Yes, I thought it was interesting we'd been hearing it was coming and now they add another set of guests who can add this.  Inside the Magic also has a story on it today.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Universal Orlando Resort Moves Pick-Up/Drop-Off Location For Rideshare and Team Members


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney to Create New Podcast “For Scores,” Featuring Interviews with Film and TV Composers


----------



## rteetz

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/h...ck-at-marvel-spider-man-movie-divorce-1233490


----------



## Moliphino

mollmoll4 said:


> I think it would be a big mistake if they let this go without a deal.
> 
> Honestly though I think Sony sees the importance of Spider Man in MCU phase 4 and is leveraging that for more than a 50/50 split. I don’t think it’s good news for either side here if they fail to agree to shared terms again. Holland’s spidey is important to the MCU and the MCU is important to that spidey. I can’t see another re-boot matching the success level they are seeing with FFH.



Is Spiderman really important to phase 4, though? They mostly tied him in to Iron Man, who will not be part of phase 4 at all.


----------



## jknezek

Moliphino said:


> Is Spiderman really important to phase 4, though? They mostly tied him in to Iron Man, who will not be part of phase 4 at all.


Far From Home really set Spiderman up as Stark's chosen successor. It seemed pretty clear that Marvel was counting on Spiderman to bridge Phase 3 to Phase 4 transition. So I find it interesting that Sony is pointing at Disney. I think maybe Sony thought they had a ton of leverage and tried to force it and Marvel simply shrugged and said we'll figure it out, see ya. Either way, it's disappointing.


----------



## mollmoll4

Moliphino said:


> Is Spiderman really important to phase 4, though? They mostly tied him in to Iron Man, who will not be part of phase 4 at all.



I don't want to get into a debate about it here because that's not the purpose of this thread, but I believe he is.

I'm sure Marvel is clever enough to find a way around his character in the MCU, but unless they move to prequels they are going to have a harder time removing the MCU from the character's story line than they had removing the mind stone from Vision's forehead


----------



## DarthGallifrey

jknezek said:


> Far From Home really set Spiderman up as Stark's chosen successor. It seemed pretty clear that Marvel was counting on Spiderman to bridge Phase 3 to Phase 4 transition. So I find it interesting that Sony is pointing at Disney. I think maybe Sony thought they had a ton of leverage and tried to force it and Marvel simply shrugged and said we'll figure it out, see ya. Either way, it's disappointing.



There were rumors that they were going to bring Osborn in and do The Dark Avengers arc which hinges on a deal with Sony.  It is disappointing because I was looking forward to Norman Osborn without the Green Goblin crap and having him be a FOIL to what Stark was.  

But, MCU has Doctor Doom now so as disappointing as this is, they have so many options


----------



## DarthGallifrey

mollmoll4 said:


> I don't want to get into a debate about it here because that's not the purpose of this thread, but I believe he is.
> 
> I'm sure Marvel is clever enough to find a way around his character in the MCU, but unless they move to prequels they are going to have a harder time removing the MCU from the character's story line than they had removing the mind stone from Vision's forehead



Multiverse shenanigans can easily fix this and with The Eternals setting the stage for P4 I think they will be fine without Spider-Man.  There are so many young, coming of age heroes they can replace him with.  Ms Marvel, Stature (Cassie Lang), Hawkeye (Kate Bishop), Speed and Wiccan (twin sons of Wanda and Vision), and Nova.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164170523879698439


----------



## mollmoll4

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164170523879698439



My sons are going to be very sad that they are changing roadster racers, but I can see why - recent episodes have already run out of real "racing" story lines.

The new version of the hot dog song is comically bad. It sounds like someone trying to do a cover without getting caught by Disney copyright on youtube.


----------



## rteetz

*News*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164174850744672257


----------



## mollmoll4

DarthGallifrey said:


> Multiverse shenanigans can easily fix this and with The Eternals setting the stage for P4 I think they will be fine without Spider-Man.  There are so many young, coming of age heroes they can replace him with.  Ms Marvel, Stature (Cassie Lang), Hawkeye (Kate Bishop), Speed and Wiccan (twin sons of Wanda and Vision), and Nova.



As stated, I don' think Marvel will have much of a problem with this (as sad as I personally am to see the character leave the MCU). I think the lack of a deal is really a big issue for Sony going forward.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Not sure if this is just spin, but Sony has released a statement (via some tweets) stating that the reason for the breakdown on Spiderman Sony/MCU is due to Kevin Feige not having time to focus on third party projects


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164145396110757888


----------



## Phicinfan

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not sure if this is just spin, but Sony has released a statement (via some tweets) stating that the reason for the breakdown on Spiderman Sony/MCU is due to Kevin Feige not having time to focus on third party projects
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164145396110757888


Its all public negotiation.  I am willing to bet Disney was the previous leak, and Sony is trying to spin it.  I am betting when this is all done, there will be a deal, with Disney not getting all they wanted.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Phicinfan said:


> Its all public negotiation.  I am willing to bet Disney was the previous leak, and Sony is trying to spin it.  I am betting when this is all done, there will be a deal, with Disney not getting all they wanted.



yup - I am still optimistic something gets done in the end as it is for the best for both sides.  From what I saw, Disney wanted a 50/50 split on profits and Sony wanted to continue with existing structure (where Disney gets 5% of gross)

probably gets settled somewhere in the middle .... just hope it doesn't take so long to negotiate that it messes with plans/timelines/etc.


----------



## larry47591

TheMaxRebo said:


> yup - I am still optimistic something gets done in the end as it is for the best for both sides.  From what I saw, Disney wanted a 50/50 split on profits and Sony wanted to continue with existing structure (where Disney gets 5% of gross)
> 
> probably gets settled somewhere in the middle .... just hope it doesn't take so long to negotiate that it messes with plans/timelines/etc.



The good thing is Spiderman is not in Phase 4.  I would think this gives them some time to work it out.  Although I can see Sony saying screw it and starting their own spin off Universe.  They have the Characters.


----------



## rteetz

https://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/disney-rumor-round-up-august-2019/


----------



## DarthGallifrey

larry47591 said:


> The good thing is Spiderman is not in Phase 4.  I would think this gives them some time to work it out.  Although I can see Sony saying screw it and starting their own spin off Universe.  They have the Characters.



Part of the original deal was that Spider-Man got a film very 2 years so that would have filled the July slot in 2021 and I'm sure he would have popped up here and there but I doubt he was integral.  

Sony interpreted 'Venom' making as much as Homecoming equaling it was a good movie and they don't need Marvel/Disney anymore.


----------



## Mattimation

I'm sure Disney will just buy Sony and won't have to worry about it anymore


----------



## etherealcaitiff

Mattimation said:


> I'm sure Disney will just buy Sony and won't have to worry about it anymore


As simple as that would make things, it's not even remotely possible.  Disney is worth approximately $98.598 billion.  Sony is worth $198.928 billion.


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

mollmoll4 said:


> My sons are going to be very sad that they are changing roadster racers, but I can see why - recent episodes have already run out of real "racing" story lines.
> The new version of the hot dog song is comically bad. It sounds like someone trying to do a cover without getting caught by Disney copyright on youtube.



I think they're realizing that they can't strike gold twice.  MM Clubhouse was on forever and is still a favorite in my house over the Roadster Racers.  At lot of kids shows are phasing out the "talk back" portions (think Dora or MMClubhouse), but for little kids, that still works really well.


----------



## SG131

Well I'm really hoping the site that cannot be named is wrong again.  They just floated some star wars hotel pricing.  $3,300 for 2 nights per person, or a cabin of 5 for 2 nights at $7,200.  If that's accurate you can count me out of staying there.


----------



## SaintsManiac

SG131 said:


> Well I'm really hoping the site that cannot be named is wrong again.  They just floated some star wars hotel pricing.  $3,300 for 2 nights per person, or a cabin of 5 for 2 nights at $7,200.  If that's accurate you can count me out of staying there.




Way too early for anything definitive on that. Whether he has a source or not.


----------



## Brett Wyman

SaintsManiac said:


> Way too early for anything definitive on that. Whether he has a source or not.



But expect it to be very high. Something close to that I'm sure. Its an all inclusive, and all immersive, experience.


----------



## SG131

Brett Wyman said:


> But expect it to be very high. Something close to that I'm sure. Its an all inclusive, and all immersive, experience.


Maybe when the hype dies down they will offer one night packages that might be a bit easier to swing.


----------



## rteetz

SG131 said:


> Well I'm really hoping the site that cannot be named is wrong again.  They just floated some star wars hotel pricing.  $3,300 for 2 nights per person, or a cabin of 5 for 2 nights at $7,200.  If that's accurate you can count me out of staying there.


Everyone expected this to be crazy expensive though. This is also supposed to be an “all inclusive” type experience. In addition to that there is a small amount of rooms. The supply is low and with an expected high level of demand they had to price it high.


----------



## Firebird060

Honestly that number sounds about right, Considering its a concierge type experience  and I have seen 3 day cruises for Disney for 2 people concierge being over 4 grand,  its honestly not that over priced.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SG131 said:


> Well I'm really hoping the site that cannot be named is wrong again.  They just floated some star wars hotel pricing.  $3,300 for 2 nights per person, or a cabin of 5 for 2 nights at $7,200.  If that's accurate you can count me out of staying there.



yeah, no idea what their source is, if it is super accurate, but honetsly, that is in the ballpark of what they were expecting.  I was thinking at least $1,000/person for a 2 night stay so this is a bit more than that, but not so much more.  

I do think they will get enough people to do it ... but for how long?  and will people repeat or one and done?


----------



## CastAStone

SG131 said:


> Well I'm really hoping the site that cannot be named is wrong again.  They just floated some star wars hotel pricing.  $3,300 for 2 nights per person, or a cabin of 5 for 2 nights at $7,200.  If that's accurate you can count me out of staying there.


I just the other day looked at a Sandals resort. The cheapest room for 2 nights was $3,200; most rooms were about $4,000. So IDK it's not like it's an unheard of rate.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164214375441297409


----------



## Kaleidodad

etherealcaitiff said:


> As simple as that would make things, it's not even remotely possible.  Disney is worth approximately $98.598 billion.  Sony is worth $198.928 billion.


Buying just their Sony Pictures Entertainment division (not all of Sony Corp) would cost less than the Fox acquisition.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Firebird060 said:


> Honestly that number sounds about right, Considering its a concierge type experience  and I have seen 3 day cruises for Disney for 2 people concierge being over 4 grand,  its honestly not that over priced.



well, guess depends how you value things, another way to say it would be "it's not out of line of other overpriced things"


----------



## Ariel484

I'll be so interested to see how popular the Star Wars hotel is, and I'm curious as to whether this will be a one-time thing for people, or whether they'll go back multiple times...i.e. how booked it is long-term.  I could see it obviously appealing to people who are die-hard Star Wars fans that have the money to do it, but it seems like a Star Wars-themed moderate would have been more appealing/accessible to the masses.  Of course I'm more of a casual Star Wars fan who would rather spend this kind of money on DCL, so what do I know?


----------



## BaymaxFan78

Legends of Hollywood returns August 23rd with a Pandora Jewlery inside. https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-hollywood-studios-featuring-pandora-jewelry/


----------



## Firebird060

Firebird060 said:


> Honestly that number sounds about right, Considering its a concierge type experience  and I have seen 3 day cruises for Disney for 2 people concierge being over 4 grand,  its honestly not that over priced.



Also you got to understand that the number of rooms at the Star Wars hotel is also pretty low. The level of Service and Interactive elements they are going to upsell and the scarcity of rooms makes this a high tier Disney Experience. Think of this like Disneys premium tour guide service, or Eating at Victoria and Alberts, Disney is pricing this at a medium- to lower end High premium as it should be. There are tours and things that alot of people can pay for and afford and then their is the hidden extra special things that only a select number of people can afford. Disney wants it to be full at all times so they arent pricing it super high. private tour guides which start at 425 a hour is a good benchmark. The reason why I am using the VIP Tour is that although there isnt someone leading you around, the level of interaction and detail is going to supposedly be of the same par.

If you were to use the VIP Tour which if you broke it down per person is 42.50, you can have a max of 10 people on a vip tour, a hour as the base cost and then translate it into a Star wars hotel money. Lets say during your hotel stay the average guest is able to experience a extra 8 hours of this high level service at the hotel, some will opt for more at the hotel and less in the parks and others will opt for less at the hotel but more at parks. Regardless, lets just take 8 hours as the number, that means the average 2 person room is experiencing 16 hours a day of this level of experience or 32 hours during there 2 night stay. That translates into 2040 just for "guided" experience time, not including the cost of your room, which if we price it at Deluxe level accommodations is easily over 600 a night, you would get to approximately the number that you quoted. That honestly seems about right on the number scale.

In saying that we do not know how Disney will come up or has come up with the pricing but I assume the closest thing they have to this hands on white glove small to medium market model is the VIP tour experience I wouldn't be surprised if they used it as a bench mark to set initial pricing.  IMO if it is that cost as rumored, it could be a conservative estimate.  As my initial thought on this was that Disney was prob going to charge close to a grand a night per person for this level of experience.   Right now that number quoted for two people is actually 700 less than what I suspected after the initial announcement.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Ariel484 said:


> I'll be so interested to see how popular the Star Wars hotel is, and I'm curious as to whether this will be a one-time thing for people, or whether they'll go back multiple times...i.e. how booked it is long-term.  I could see it obviously appealing to people who are die-hard Star Wars fans that have the money to do it, but it seems like a Star Wars-themed moderate would have been more appealing/accessible to the masses.  Of course I'm more of a casual Star Wars fan who would rather spend this kind of money on DCL, so what do I know?



that is my big question too ... i assume they will have several different "missions" so there is some repeat play value .... but over time to they adjust and maybe have some 1-night stays or maybe some longer stays with a lower per/night cost?   maybe even eventually open it up so people can just do like an evening there that includes a meal and a few hours of play but not sleeping over, etc


----------



## SG131

TheMaxRebo said:


> that is my big question too ... i assume they will have several different "missions" so there is some repeat play value .... but over time to they adjust and maybe have some 1-night stays or maybe some longer stays with a lower per/night cost?   maybe even eventually open it up so people can just do like an evening there that includes a meal and a few hours of play but not sleeping over, etc


That would make sense.  I guess they are banking on star wars fans including a lot of tech specialists and engineers that can afford it.  I'm sure they will be able to book solid for awhile and if it is done REALLY well they may be able to get guests who keep coming back.  Maybe when stuff stops breaking in my fairly updated house I can save for a two night stay.  (I just got back from Florida to a house that is hotter than any outdoor weather I experienced last week!)


----------



## disneygirlsng

BaymaxFan78 said:


> Legends of Hollywood returns August 23rd with a Pandora Store in it. https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-hollywood-studios-featuring-pandora-jewelry/


Took me a second to realize you were talking about the jewelry. I was thinking it was awfully odd to have Avatar stuff at HS. Then it clicked haha


----------



## Firebird060

TheMaxRebo said:


> that is my big question too ... i assume they will have several different "missions" so there is some repeat play value .... but over time to they adjust and maybe have some 1-night stays or maybe some longer stays with a lower per/night cost?   maybe even eventually open it up so people can just do like an evening there that includes a meal and a few hours of play but not sleeping over, etc



It all depends on popularity.  If reservations are full over 6 to 8 months out of a consistent basis, there will be no reason to offer shorter 1 night missions.  Now specialized meals and such I guess it would depend on how they setup the arrival and departure hall.  Rumours and I believe the leaked blueprints show a separate entrance and exit to keep up with immersion. If thats the case the logistics of people arriving for "departure" at different times might be difficult.  Rumors suggest it will be alot like a cruise ship where there are embarking/checkin and disembarking/checkout times.  You wont be able to select any day but instead much like a cruise ship. You will not have the similar options as you see with other hotels, no continuous checkin and check outs.  If thats the case,  again i suspect evening events are unlikely to happen, unless the hotel doesnt perform as expected.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

CMs spotted riding the Skyliner!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164233299637821440


----------



## BaymaxFan78

disneygirlsng said:


> Took me a second to realize you were talking about the jewelry. I was thinking it was awfully odd to have Avatar stuff at HS. Then it clicked haha


I re worded it haha


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/lobb...Yc8i0dSdf1U-SboyOCjSPYiX4O4s9YFr2aqXn3-97di2o


----------



## sherlockmiles

I was able to book star wars dessert party for 9/18 today.
It was on our todo list for this trip as we've never seen those nighttime shows.
very excited.


----------



## mollmoll4

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> CMs spotted riding the Skyliner!!!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164233299637821440



I've been wondering if the surprise D23 announcement could be an earlier opening for the skyliner. Seems like they are getting REALLY close to ready on that HS line.

*Disclaimer: I haven't been following construction of the stations so I could be way off if they are not ready yet


----------



## TheMaxRebo

sherlockmiles said:


> I was able to book star wars dessert party for 9/18 today.
> It was on our todo list for this trip as we've never seen those nighttime shows.
> very excited.



I haven't done that many of the dessert parties to really compare/contrast, but we have done the Star Wars Dessert party and really enjoyed it.  Good food (lots of sweet but some savory as well) and some good /fun mixed drinks, some characters walking around, and having the viewing area secured was really good.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mollmoll4 said:


> I've been wondering if the surprise D23 announcement could be an earlier opening for the skyliner. Seems like they are getting REALLY close to ready on that HS line.
> 
> *Disclaimer: I haven't been following construction of the stations so I could be way off if they are not ready yet



I was at POP two weeks ago and had a view to the Skyliner station and could still see people in hard hats there, but it looked pretty close to being done.  DHS station looks basically done.  The EPCOT one still has some work to do (more the surrounding area than the station itself)

Can definitely see at least the POP/AoA to CBR and CBR to DHS lines opening early (and rumor is Aug 28th, but we shall see)


----------



## sherlockmiles

TheMaxRebo said:


> I haven't done that many of the dessert parties to really compare/contrast, but we have done the Star Wars Dessert party and really enjoyed it.  Good food (lots of sweet but some savory as well) and some good /fun mixed drinks, some characters walking around, and having the viewing area secured was really good.


Thanks.
We are in the group that hoped to have our visit before SW opened.  this night time show was high on our list.  the dates post SW Opening literally JUST opened up for booking.  I've been (not) patiently waiting to see if they were going to change things or leave them.  I'm happy its "the same" and very happy to hear that you enjoyed it.  REally booking for the viewing location - everything else is bonus.


----------



## SG131

TheMaxRebo said:


> I was at POP two weeks ago and had a view to the Skyliner station and could still see people in hard hats there, but it looked pretty close to being done.  DHS station looks basically done.  The EPCOT one still has some work to do (more the surrounding area than the station itself)
> 
> Can definitely see at least the POP/AoA to CBR and CBR to DHS lines opening early (and rumor is Aug 28th, but we shall see)


Fingers crossed for Aug 28! I could've changed resorts to all-star movies and save some money, but I've still been holding out hope that this will be open.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164233294113718272


----------



## rteetz

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/n...-complicates-bob-iger-succession-race-1233419


----------



## Firebird060

Got to love 48 hour lines.   I love Disney but unless waiting in line is going to net me a cool 5 figures, you wouldn't see me there that early.  As it is, I had to cancel my D23 plans this year for a cant miss family function.  Even if I was there per my original plan, I still wouldn't do the 48 hour wait


----------



## rteetz

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/n...wvtLDwMYJIAACg5GOwsidVVT9s7xgyrfsVBFfHxg4IWAI


----------



## crazy4wdw

Disney has set new release dates for its live-action _Cruella_ and Fox's _The Woman in the Window_ 

_The Woman in the Window_ and _Cruella_ were delayed this week and are now set to open on, respectively, May 15, 2020 and May 28, 2021 (rather than October 4, 2019 and December 23, 2020). 

https://screenrant.com/disneys-cruella-woman-window-get-new-release-dates/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164289296515289088


----------



## bryana

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164214375441297409



I had assumed that most of the stuff would be streamed. I was hoping to watch the Parks panel on Sunday. Since it’s not listed here, does that mean it won’t be streamed and I’ll just have to find someone who’s live tweeting it to follow along?


----------



## rteetz

bryana said:


> I had assumed that most of the stuff would be streamed. I was hoping to watch the Parks panel on Sunday. Since it’s not listed here, does that mean it won’t be streamed and I’ll just have to find someone who’s live tweeting it to follow along?


Correct parks panel will not be streamed by Disney. Expect plenty of social media stuff though.


----------



## crazy4wdw

bryana said:


> I had assumed that most of the stuff would be streamed. I was hoping to watch the Parks panel on Sunday. Since it’s not listed here, does that mean it won’t be streamed and I’ll just have to find someone who’s live tweeting it to follow along?


At least this is some progress.  I think this is the 1st year of the D23 expo that any of the sessions have been live streamed.   I'd actually pay to watch live streams of the Parks & Walt Disney Studios panels (but don't tell Disney that !)


----------



## ejgonz2

The Pho said:


> Marvel doesn’t need Spider-Man, but Sony needs Marvel.  If this isn’t just a short term negotiation tactic, I imagine Sony will approach them again in a couple years after they mess up.



I think Sony’s trying to muddy the waters between their stupid universe and the MCU by using the MCU Spider-Man. This might hurt the box office for the next spidey movie but help venom 2, Morbius and the other stupid movies they have planned.


----------



## bluecastle

rteetz said:


> https://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/disney-rumor-round-up-august-2019/


Thanks for doing these Ryan. I can never keep up with this thread, so
I really appreciate it. I can see by the comments that there are many of us who are upset about the Epcot Fountain of Nations.


----------



## GrandAdmiralStrife

crazy4wdw said:


> At least this is some progress.  I think this is the 1st year of the D23 expo that any of the sessions have been live streamed.   I'd actually pay to watch live streams of the Parks & Walt Disney Studios panels (but don't tell Disney that !)



I could see D23 becoming a live event exclusively on Disney+


----------



## TheMaxRebo

bluecastle said:


> Thanks for doing these Ryan. I can never keep up with this thread, so
> I really appreciate it. I can see by the comments that there are many of us who are upset about the Epcot Fountain of Nations.



I made sure to get some photos with the fountain our last trip .... Does seem from the latest rumors that a fountain or water feature or something along those lines will be part of the revamp, so at least there is that


----------



## merry_nbright

When’s the Parks panel and are there going to be any LiveStreams?


----------



## rteetz

merry_nbright said:


> When’s the Parks panel and are there going to be any LiveStreams?


Sunday and no official live streams but I would expect some unofficial.


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

Supposed to be a major announcement today we were told at the DVC tour.


----------



## larry47591

lovemickeyshouse said:


> Supposed to be a major announcement today we were told at the DVC tour.



I think that probably tells us the secret project is The Lighthouse point resort


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

larry47591 said:


> I think that probably tells us the secret project is The Lighthouse point resort


He was trying to convince us and other groups to buy in !


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164542805320097793


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...a9qgMlPBbtwBNB2vGEhWhNz2UmiWcmBVCFpzaNTpGqUcs


----------



## The Pho

*News*

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/pol...0190822-wkzm4pbnnnayrg42zpgbrztayu-story.html


----------



## Farro

larry47591 said:


> I think that probably tells us the secret project is The Lighthouse point resort



Lame.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/prim...SbKOrNhc23P28b2kM9z_VjgMTTy6RWOdZRQKEy2orXnTM


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ram-sign-is-raised-at-disneys-riviera-resort/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-2019-epcot-international-food-wine-festival/


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/prim...SbKOrNhc23P28b2kM9z_VjgMTTy6RWOdZRQKEy2orXnTM


----------



## SG131

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/prim...SbKOrNhc23P28b2kM9z_VjgMTTy6RWOdZRQKEy2orXnTM


So the beginning of the end of primeval whirl


----------



## Tiki Birdland

SG131 said:


> So the beginning of the end of primeval whirl


So sad to see this. I know I'm in the minority. But, we love the whole Dino Land concept. Yeah, it's cheesy and full of jokes and puns. That's likely why we like it.


----------



## Farro

Tiki Birdland said:


> So sad to see this. I know I'm in the minority. But, we love the whole Dino Land concept. Yeah, it's cheesy and full of jokes and puns. That's likely why we like it.



I said that on another thread. I loved that area of the park. Especially in the early evenings, it was so cute, felt relaxing.

Honestly, with that being closed, Spaceship Earth most likely, Epcot construction Thunder Mountain, Jungle Cruise and who knows what else...unless more rides open (Rat and Railway), we may actually do Universal for couple days to get some new rides and experiences.


----------



## andyw715

Firebird060 said:


> Got to love 48 hour lines.   I love Disney but unless waiting in line is going to net me a cool 5 figures, you wouldn't see me there that early.  As it is, I had to cancel my D23 plans this year for a cant miss family function.  Even if I was there per my original plan, I still wouldn't do the 48 hour wait



Yeah I really don't think Disney is sweating any stories of impending doom of the so-called negative take on the SW:GE parks.  There's a freaking 48 hour long line for an expo!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“Toy Story 4” Coming to Digital and Blu-Ray This October


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> I said that on another thread. I loved that area of the park. Especially in the early evenings, it was so cute, felt relaxing.
> 
> Honestly, with that being closed, Spaceship Earth most likely, Epcot construction Thunder Mountain, Jungle Cruise and who knows what else...unless more rides open (Rat and Railway), we may actually do Universal for couple days to get some new rides and experiences.



The timing of the closures will be interested in respects to the opening of the other new rides

We are going in February, and we will be find as it will be our first time to see Galaxy's Edge (and both rides should be open) - but if SSE, BTMRR, JC, etc. close by then, but neither Rat nor MMRR open, that will impact crowds on what is open


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Channel’s Youtube Getting Original Short Form Series, “Shook” Starring Sofia Wylie


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Walt Disney World Swan and Dolphin Food and Wine Classic Returns This Year With New “Hang 10” Surf Themed Area


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> The timing of the closures will be interested in respects to the opening of the other new rides
> 
> We are going in February, and we will be find as it will be our first time to see Galaxy's Edge (and both rides should be open) - but if SSE, BTMRR, JC, etc. close by then, but neither Rat nor MMRR open, that will impact crowds on what is open



Yes, that's what I was thinking.

It just always amazes me that the price increases so much, even during periods where there is a heck of a lot closed or under construction!

I'm going to GE and I'm sure it will be fun, but it's not a draw for me.
I mean, it's no Harry Potter.


----------



## SG131

andyw715 said:


> Yeah I really don't think Disney is sweating any stories of impending doom of the so-called negative take on the SW:GE parks.  There's a freaking 48 hour long line for an expo!


And based on how hard it is to get Oga reservations even 6 months out I think WDW's version is going to see much higher crowds than Disneyland.


----------



## Farro

SG131 said:


> And based on how hard it is to get Oga reservations even 6 months out I think WDW's version is going to see much higher crowds than Disneyland.



Anything new is hard to get at 6 months out! Crowds will most definitely be higher because it's WDW, how much is due to GE, who knows yet.


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/prim...SbKOrNhc23P28b2kM9z_VjgMTTy6RWOdZRQKEy2orXnTM


I haven't been in Dinoland since 2016. Based on this and some rumors out there I should probably spend some time in there on my next trip before the whole place goes extinct.


----------



## Phicinfan

TheMaxRebo said:


> The timing of the closures will be interested in respects to the opening of the other new rides
> 
> We are going in February, and we will be find as it will be our first time to see Galaxy's Edge (and both rides should be open) - but if SSE, BTMRR, JC, etc. close by then, but neither Rat nor MMRR open, that will impact crowds on what is open


Well, assuming some if not most of this is for the 50th celebration coming up, they may not have a choice.  I am still not solid on JC, I hope so since me and my family love the ride(do it every trip) but we could be potentially seeing the following shuttered for a while soon:
SSE in Epcot, JC, BTMRR, Philharmagic, CoP, Buzz, Orbiter in MK and maybe, just maybe DAK Dino land as well.

To me not a big deal, we go every 4 years or so, which will allow all to be completed and some of the major crowds dropping.  But for those who go quite alot, the park is gonna be a wall factory for a while


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> Anything new is hard to get at 6 months out! Crowds will most definitely be higher because it's WDW, how much is due to GE, who knows yet.



definitely very different parks - I think the people that wanted to get to GE specifically as early as possible had a way to get to DLR during the reservation period.  at WDW, I think it is more just part of the vacation experience there.  I know for us it probably motivated us to book our next trip to be a bit earlier than it might have been otherwise, but not like we wouldn't come back to WDW if there was not GE


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Phicinfan said:


> Well, assuming some if not most of this is for the 50th celebration coming up, they may not have a choice.  I am still not solid on JC, I hope so since me and my family love the ride(do it every trip) but we could be potentially seeing the following shuttered for a while soon:
> SSE in Epcot, JC, BTMRR, Philharmagic, CoP, Buzz, Orbiter in MK and maybe, just maybe DAK Dino land as well.
> 
> To me not a big deal, we go every 4 years or so, which will allow all to be completed and some of the major crowds dropping.  But for those who go quite alot, the park is gonna be a wall factory for a while



that is a lot for MK that you have listed (though if the rumors are accurate guess COP might not close until after the 50th) - and you have Tron coming, but not for a bit (and from that still have the railroad closed and likely another closure for the speedway at some point)


----------



## Farro

Phicinfan said:


> Well, assuming some if not most of this is for the 50th celebration coming up, they may not have a choice.  I am still not solid on JC, I hope so since me and my family love the ride(do it every trip) but we could be potentially seeing the following shuttered for a while soon:
> SSE in Epcot, JC, BTMRR, Philharmagic, CoP, Buzz, Orbiter in MK and maybe, just maybe DAK Dino land as well.
> 
> To me not a big deal, we go every 4 years or so, which will allow all to be completed and some of the major crowds dropping.  But for those who go quite alot, the park is gonna be a wall factory for a while




We haven't been since 2017, planning May 2020 and then not again until 2023.

I'm bummed, not sure what to do. That is a lot closed for the price we are paying. But then I don't want to wait that long to not go again until 2023. Not getting any younger over here...


----------



## Phicinfan

TheMaxRebo said:


> that is a lot for MK that you have listed (though if the rumors are accurate guess COP might not close until after the 50th) - and you have Tron coming, but not for a bit (and from that still have the railroad closed and likely another closure for the speedway at some point)


Quite honestly they are paying for sitting on their a$$ets for so long and doing nothing much in the parks.  Some of the refurbs could have been done more spread out but they sat on their laurels.

Now to make the 50th really huge, and to draw more attention from Uni, I think they are going to do quite a bit to spruce things up.  At least I hope they do.


----------



## Phicinfan

Farro said:


> We haven't been since 2017, planning May 2020 and then not again until 2023.
> 
> I'm bummed, not sure what to do. That is a lot closed for the price we are paying. But then I don't want to wait that long to not go again until 2023. Not getting any younger over here...


Hang in there, nothing has been announced as of yet.  Some of this may be post 50th which would spread out the pain as it were.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Phicinfan said:


> Hang in there, nothing has been announced as of yet.  Some of this may be post 50th which would spread out the pain as it were.



and if some of them aren't huge updates, they could stagger them a bit. to ... just gets people worried about the unknown


----------



## rteetz

PolyRob said:


> I haven't been in Dinoland since 2016. Based on this and some rumors out there I should probably spend some time in there on my next trip before the whole place goes extinct.


Really? I love dinosaur!


----------



## Gusey

Farro said:


> I said that on another thread. I loved that area of the park. Especially in the early evenings, it was so cute, felt relaxing.
> 
> Honestly, with that being closed, Spaceship Earth most likely, Epcot construction Thunder Mountain, Jungle Cruise and who knows what else...unless more rides open (Rat and Railway), we may actually do Universal for couple days to get some new rides and experiences.



If they are all getting updates, it will probably be like how DLP did their version of project Stardust for the 25th anniversary, focusing on one attraction at a time. Think they did Space Mountain to HyperSpace Mountain, Star Tours, to Star Tours 2, Pirates to Johnny Depp & New Auction scene and finished Phantom Manor this year (meant to be last year but refurb took a lot longer)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Really? I love dinosaur!



have your ridden Indy in Disneyland?  Maybe b/c I rode that one first, but to me Dinosaur is sooooo inferior to that it makes the ride just seem not so great.

It has potential, but I just think it is bouncing around in the dark and occassionally arriving at a dinosaur that so kindly just stays there while you analyze it instead of, you know, attacking you or anything


----------



## SaharanTea

TheMaxRebo said:


> have your ridden Indy in Disneyland?  Maybe b/c I rode that one first, but to me Dinosaur is sooooo inferior to that it makes the ride just seem not so great.
> 
> It has potential, but I just think it is bouncing around in the dark and occassionally arriving at a dinosaur that so kindly just stays there while you analyze it instead of, you know, attacking you or anything



Every time I ride Dinosaur I think about how much more detailed they could have made it.  It's like 92% darkness.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> have your ridden Indy in Disneyland?  Maybe b/c I rode that one first, but to me Dinosaur is sooooo inferior to that it makes the ride just seem not so great.
> 
> It has potential, but I just think it is bouncing around in the dark and occassionally arriving at a dinosaur that so kindly just stays there while you analyze it instead of, you know, attacking you or anything


Not yet... Hopefully next year.


----------



## rteetz

SaharanTea said:


> Every time I ride Dinosaur I think about how much more detailed they could have made it.  It's like 92% darkness.


Its improved more recently. Added a few things over the last year or two.


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> have your ridden Indy in Disneyland?  Maybe b/c I rode that one first, but to me Dinosaur is sooooo inferior to that it makes the ride just seem not so great.
> 
> It has potential, but I just think it is bouncing around in the dark and occassionally arriving at a dinosaur that so kindly just stays there while you analyze it instead of, you know, attacking you or anything



Indy is amazing!!! But we haven't been to California since 1998, so Dinosaur it is!


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> have your ridden Indy in Disneyland?  Maybe b/c I rode that one first, but to me Dinosaur is sooooo inferior to that it makes the ride just seem not so great.
> 
> It has potential, but I just think it is bouncing around in the dark and occassionally arriving at a dinosaur that so kindly just stays there while you analyze it instead of, you know, attacking you or anything


It could certainly be better but to me it’s by far the best ride in the park.  And honestly I’d rather ride it than Indy.  Indy provides a better atmosphere and sense of adventure, but Dinosaur is just pure fun.   It’s one of the only rides I’ve spent most of a day riding.  

It could certainly be improved.   Really if they cut back on the darkness by adding more scenes, and add some actual impressive animatronics, it would be far more popular. 

I’d absolutely hate for the area to be removed.  They have space and they have serious capacity issues.  We need more net new attractions with high capacity, not replacements.


----------



## OSUZorba

andyw715 said:


> Yeah I really don't think Disney is sweating any stories of impending doom of the so-called negative take on the SW:GE parks.  There's a freaking 48 hour long line for an expo!


Yet, basically no line for the rope drop on the public opening of SW:GE. Just saying. I doubt any one inside is calling it a failure, but there is no way they are happy with the results thus far.


----------



## Firebird060

I like the Indy coaster in Disneyland Paris, maybe they can bring that in to replace Primevil Whirl,  it doesnt take up that much of a foot print and i think it would add a bit more thrill to AK.


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> Really? I love dinosaur!


I have nothing against the ride and do want to get on it again! I am bad and tend to really only go back and forth between Pandora, Africa, and Asia. Snagging another Pandora or EE FP+ usually bumps Dinosuar. I was so close to going on it in June, but it was hot and rainy so I changed my park plans day of


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Pho said:


> It could certainly be better but to me it’s by far the best ride in the park.  And honestly I’d rather ride it than Indy.  Indy provides a better atmosphere and sense of adventure, but Dinosaur is just pure fun.   It’s one of the only rides I’ve spent most of a day riding.
> 
> It could certainly be improved.   Really if they cut back on the darkness by adding more scenes, and add some actual impressive animatronics, it would be far more popular.
> 
> I’d absolutely hate for the area to be removed.  They have space and they have serious capacity issues.  We need more net new attractions with high capacity, not replacements.



I think the concept is good - and adding to it would improve it drastically I think.

But personally I think Flight of Passage, Everest, and the Safari are better rides in the park


----------



## SG131

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think the concept is good - and adding to it would improve it drastically I think.
> 
> But personally I think Flight of Passage, Everest, and the Safari are better rides in the park


I still miss the story line they used to have for Safari.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SG131 said:


> I still miss the story line they used to have for Safari.



I feel like without it, it brings more variability to the ride based on your driver.  We've been on some with really entertaining drivers that add a bit to the experience, and others with less than stellar ones and made it a lesser ride

Still a lot of repeatability in that ride given the animals


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> have your ridden Indy in Disneyland?  Maybe b/c I rode that one first, but to me Dinosaur is sooooo inferior to that it makes the ride just seem not so great.
> 
> It has potential, but I just think it is bouncing around in the dark and occassionally arriving at a dinosaur that so kindly just stays there while you analyze it instead of, you know, attacking you or anything


I don't really enjoy DINOSAUR anymore it's just very loud and really rough.

That said Indy, while still loud at points and sometimes rough it's not the same as DINOSAUR and I found myself enjoying Indy and the set it pretty darn cool throughout the Indy ride.


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think the concept is good - and adding to it would improve it drastically I think.
> 
> But personally I think Flight of Passage, Everest, and the Safari are better rides in the park


I can understand an argument for any of those.  I love the Safari and Everest.  Now if they could only budget cut that preshow guy out of Flight of Passage.


----------



## BaymaxFan78

Any news on the "Secret announcement"? I read on two random sites that it was at 1:30 but neither gave a time zone.


----------



## SaintsManiac

The Pho said:


> I can understand an argument for any of those.  I love the Safari and Everest.  Now if they could only budget cut that preshow guy out of Flight of Passage.




"Ummm ummm move around a little!"


----------



## rteetz

BaymaxFan78 said:


> Any news on the "Secret announcement"? I read on two random sites that it was at 1:30 but neither gave a time zone.


No the announcement will come this evening. It is supposedly only going to announce what the presentation is not necessarily everything as part of it.


----------



## afan

Firebird060 said:


> I like the Indy coaster in Disneyland Paris, maybe they can bring that in to replace Primevil Whirl,  it doesnt take up that much of a foot print and i think it would add a bit more thrill to AK.



You enjoyed it?  That ride was terrible the only thing worse was armageddon.  Granted I've never been on primevil whirl but there's no way the dlp indy would be an improvement.  It was a harsh coaster, very bumpy and jarring.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Rumors posted on the restaurant board that the menus for all of the food courts at the value and moderate resorts will be identical.  Anyone heard this??


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Pho said:


> I can understand an argument for any of those.  I love the Safari and Everest.  Now if they could only budget cut that preshow guy out of Flight of Passage.



but that is my favorite part!  I even bought the shirt!




j/k - it is pretty silly - woudl be great if you had the option to skip it or not - first timeis ok, but really don't need to do it every time


----------



## Firebird060

afan said:


> You enjoyed it?  That ride was terrible the only thing worse was armageddon.  Granted I've never been on primevil whirl but there's no way the dlp indy would be an improvement.  It was a harsh coaster, very bumpy and jarring.



Oh thats why I loved it,  it wasnt gentle,  it was fast with sharp turns and sudden loop de loops and it had my heart beating pretty good at the end.  All the coasters at DLP feel like they are faster then their counter part ones at WDW, their thunder mountain and Space Mountain are true thrill rides in comparison.  They also feel like they are at higher speeds for longer times. I dont know thats just my 2 cents.


----------



## dina444444

TheMaxRebo said:


> but that is my favorite part!  I even bought the shirt!
> 
> View attachment 428190
> 
> 
> j/k - it is pretty silly - woudl be great if you had the option to skip it or not - first timeis ok, but really don't need to do it every time


We got to skip it on our second ride during the dreams party. Only had to watch the video in the 2nd room.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

still work to be done there, but some progress ...


----------



## rteetz

crazy4wdw said:


> Rumors posted on the restaurant board that the menus for all of the food courts at the value and moderate resorts will be identical.  Anyone heard this??


That would be a strange change. Especially when they keep adding different special treats and what not each month.


----------



## afan

crazy4wdw said:


> Rumors posted on the restaurant board that the menus for all of the food courts at the value and moderate resorts will be identical.  Anyone heard this??



I know the full size pizza changed at pop.  No longer available on the dining plan.  It's square abd comes with salad and breadaticks.  No word yet on if the individul slices are from a square pizza or not.  Just changed the 19th.  I only read the pop thread so it's the only one I'm aware of.


----------



## SG131

afan said:


> I know the full size pizza changed at pop.  No longer available on the dining plan.  It's square abd comes with salad and breadaticks.  No word yet on if the individul slices are from a square pizza or not.  Just changed the 19th.  I only read the pop thread so it's the only one I'm aware of.


UGH, and pop was the only food court pizza that was decent (even compared to ASMo which looks identical but definitely doesn't taste the same)!


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> but that is my favorite part!  I even bought the shirt!
> 
> View attachment 428190
> 
> 
> j/k - it is pretty silly - woudl be great if you had the option to skip it or not - first timeis ok, but really don't need to do it every time


Honestly that guy is the only reason I do not feel compelled to ride it everytime I’m in the park.


----------



## Firebird060

I dont know If I say the Pop was the only food court that is decent,  I will say some food courts do different dishes better than others and then there are the unique dishes Like the Beignets from the French Quarter.  I doubt that the rumour is true though, unless maybe it will be a core common menu with each food courts having there own individuality for things to serve.  Like I could see all the Food Courts offering the same cheese burger,  chicken nuggets, hot dogs and pizza,  but  have different other offerings unique to that location.


----------



## afan

SG131 said:


> UGH, and pop was the only food court pizza that was decent (even compared to ASMo which looks identical but definitely doesn't taste the same)!



I've asked about the slices because I enjoy it but no one know yet.  I don't mind if the shape changes as long as it's as goodor better but square makes me worry.



Firebird060 said:


> I dont know If I say the Pop was the only food court that is decent,  I will say some food courts do different dishes better than others and then there are the unique dishes Like the Beignets from the French Quarter.  I doubt that the rumour is true though, unless maybe it will be a core common menu with each food courts having there own individuality for things to serve.  Like I could see all the Food Courts offering the same cheese burger,  chicken nuggets, hot dogs and pizza,  but  have different other offerings unique to that location.



But that's already how it is, same basics with some alternte stuff.

Also she was talking about the pizza at pop not the whole fc.  The pizza was good.


----------



## BaymaxFan78

crazy4wdw said:


> Rumors posted on the restaurant board that the menus for all of the food courts at the value and moderate resorts will be identical.  Anyone heard this??


I hope this doesn't happen. I love the menu at CBR (even though it was changed when we went last month). It fits the Caribbean vibe and would be horrible if it got stuck with mickey waffles and undercooked bacon


----------



## only hope

SG131 said:


> I still miss the story line they used to have for Safari.



As a local who rides the safari around a dozen times year, I was _thrilled_ when they ditched the rescue the animatronic elephant thing (and elephants are my favorite animal). It was _really_ annoying to listen to that over and over and over. Such a serious topic shouldn’t be treated so lightly anyways. Now if only they would stop pointing out the (fake) baobab trees so much...though not as many guides mention them, and the fake termite mounds are rarely mentioned anymore.


----------



## MommaBerd

I’ve only been able to check in intermittently lately, and I’ve tried to keep up. But somewhere I missed something: There have been potential BTMRR and JC closures rumored? Are there estimated dates?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MommaBerd said:


> I’ve only been able to check in intermittently lately, and I’ve tried to keep up. But somewhere I missed something: There have been potential BTMRR and JC closures rumored? Are there estimated dates?



just rumor, so not sure if will happen or not, but those two the indication was 2020 and in time for the 50th, but no further details


----------



## MommaBerd

TheMaxRebo said:


> just rumor, so not sure if will happen or not, but those two the indication was 2020 and in time for the 50th, but no further details


----------



## DisneyPrincess1984

Farro said:


> Yes, that's what I was thinking.
> 
> It just always amazes me that the price increases so much, even during periods where there is a heck of a lot closed or under construction!
> 
> I'm going to GE and I'm sure it will be fun, but it's not a draw for me.
> I mean, it's no Harry Potter.



I understand price increases when they add so much - but then when they take so much away at the same time, it makes it less acceptable to me. All it does is add congestion, too.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*


----------



## YesterDark

I was on Dinosaur 10 days ago. The ride vehicle and the track are awesome. I really enjoyed it. The ride itself is awful. Dark Dark DINOSAUR Dark Dark DINOSAUR and some guy yelling at you.

It needs more visuals. The story is mediocre.


----------



## Spaghetti Cat

TheMaxRebo said:


> j/k - it is pretty silly - woudl be great if you had the option to skip it or not - first timeis ok, but really don't need to do it every time



I think it's an integral element of ride throughput, they won't do away with it. One employee can count you out into the preshow, then work on the next group while you're coralled in there watching it. The preshow also pauses "trying to get a sync" as long as necessary (it varies) to clear out the ride vehicles from the previous group, and the second they're ready they march you right in there. At that point you're so bored you practically sprint to your seat when they release you.

I do think it helps your frame of mind as well.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Love that there is a Starcourt Mall Food Court


----------



## Farro

YesterDark said:


> I was on Dinosaur 10 days ago. The ride vehicle and the track are awesome. I really enjoyed it. The ride itself is awful. Dark Dark DINOSAUR Dark Dark DINOSAUR and some guy yelling at you.
> 
> It needs more visuals. The story is mediocre.



We always have a blast on Dinosaur though. We yell and play along with the story and our whole car always ends the ride cheering! 

I'll miss that if it's gone.

Of course I'll still have Test Track. Micky and I were in the front and two young boys with their dad were in the back and I kept turning around and taunting them every time our car beat theirs. 

Good times.


----------



## MissGina5

Farro said:


> Indy is amazing!!! But we haven't been to California since 1998, so Dinosaur it is!


I love both so much. I dont think of them as the same ride.


----------



## rteetz

Secret announcement is....

https://partners.disney.com/one-day-at-disney


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> Secret announcement is....
> 
> https://partners.disney.com/one-day-at-disney



Is this legit the secret project they’ve been waiting to reveal?


----------



## rteetz

dlavender said:


> Is this legit the secret project they’ve been waiting to reveal?


Yep, secret company project. The fans/social media are the ones who hyped this up more than it needed to be.


----------



## BaymaxFan78

rteetz said:


> Yep, secret company project. The fans/social media are the ones who hyped this up more than it needed to be.


I'm only a little mad...


----------



## 916chipndale

I wasn't expecting anything out of the secret announcement, yet I am still underwhelmed like I am sure most people are.  A Disney+ series about cast members, guess it could be interesting if they follow them through their daily lives


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164707270548000768


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> Yep, secret company project. The fans/social media are the ones who hyped this up more than it needed to be.



Seems unnecessary to role this out as a “secret project”...

On the other hand, it did have people awaiting its announcement.  I guess you’d have to weigh that pro against the disappointment that I’m sure some people have.


----------



## OSUZorba

dlavender said:


> Is this legit the secret project they’ve been waiting to reveal?


Basically what Pete said last week. They'll hype up an announcement, and then it'll be something like a new song in the background music.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> Secret announcement is....
> 
> https://partners.disney.com/one-day-at-disney



...I have never been less excited about a Disney book announcement. Much Ado About Nothing!


----------



## Cinderumbrella




----------



## rteetz

I mean I told y’all to not expect huge stuff.


----------



## dlavender

MissGina5 said:


> ...I have never been less excited about a Disney book announcement. Much Ado About Nothing!



Honestly even as a Disney enthusiast that sounds like the most boring read....

On TV would be a little more interesting....I guess....


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> I mean I told y’all to not expect huge stuff.


That just makes people expect something even bigger.


----------



## Cinderumbrella

I’m sorry, but they just shot themselves in the foot by calling it “secret project.”  There are probably a whole lot of mad fans right now who won’t go near this just out of principle.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> I mean I told y’all to not expect huge stuff.


lol shut up rteetz

(im just kidding I swear!)


----------



## rteetz

Cinderumbrella said:


> I’m sorry, but they just shot themselves in the foot by calling it “secret project.”  There are probably a whole lot of mad fans right now who won’t go near this just out of principle.


It seems it was a secret project though for many within the company and outside.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Yep, secret company project. The fans/social media are the ones who hyped this up more than it needed to be.



Social Media definitely got themselves in a frenzy but Disney kicked things off by labeling it as a secret project and then announcing they would pre-announce it

Like, notifying that you will announce something to then be covered later - you are drawing interest and trying to get people excited


----------



## rteetz




----------



## BorderTenny

Everyone: Universal's "epic" announcement was the most over-hyped nothing ever.

Disney:  Here, hold my Dole whip.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## writerguyfl

I guess I don't understand the anger/annoyance.  Outside of Cast Members, the only people that would be interested in this project at hardcore Disney fans.  (The general public doesn't care about Joe Rohde or other behind-the-scenes folks.)

Announcing it at a Disney fan convention makes perfect sense to me.

Plus, I don't get why anyone would fault Disney for the way bloggers reacted.  Even if Disney disliked the way the announcement was being reported, they couldn't step in to stop the hype.  Doing that would have been a huge slap in the face for the series/book creators and all the Cast Members who here interviewed.


----------



## rteetz

Breaking news!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Breaking news!



Whoa, really?  I saw the rumors of water "maze" thing - is that what this is as well?  Not a ride and a walking attraction type thing - or is this something different?


----------



## 916chipndale

Assume that's the water feature Martin has been talking about


----------



## TheMaxRebo

writerguyfl said:


> I guess I don't understand the anger/annoyance.  Outside of Cast Members, the only people that would be interested in this project at hardcore Disney fans.  (The general public doesn't care about the Joe Rohde or other behind-the-scenes folks.)
> 
> Announcing it at a Disney fan convention makes perfect sense to me.
> 
> Plus, I don't get why anyone would fault Disney for the way bloggers reacted.  Even if Disney disliked the way the announcement was being reported, they couldn't step in to stop the hype.  Doing that would have been a huge slap in the face for the series/book creators and all the Cast Members who here interviewed.



They definitely didn't help things by labeling it as secret then announcing they would announce more before event, etc

That said, the internet community definitely built it up with beyond what Disney indicated it would be


----------



## rteetz




----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Breaking news!



Some more images related to this:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164728009871413251


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Some more images related to this:


So another poster yet to be revealed


----------



## rteetz




----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


>



I noticed the Coco guitar leaning on the Mexico pavilion ... Wonder if we will get that overlay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164729115917688832


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> So another poster yet to be revealed



Easy there Mr. cough Brazil cough


----------



## OSUZorba

MissGina5 said:


> ...I have never been less excited about a Disney book announcement. Much Ado About Nothing!


BOOK?!?! I missed that, I thought it was another Disney+ show. Unless this was just done very well, it sounds like a very boring read. I wonder if it'll be coffee table size.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## TheMaxRebo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164730603675119616


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164728554719858689


----------



## afan

Is all the D23 going to be here and the dedicated thread?  I'd like to follow along but don't need to do it twice and it seems there's more stuff here than there.  I get that it's all news I just thought 2 years ago it was all mostly in the dedicated thread so it was easier to follow it all in one spot and not two.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

afan said:


> Is all the D23 going to be here and the dedicated thread?  I'd like to follow along but don't need to do it twice and it seems there's more stuff here than there.  I get that it's all news I just thought 2 years ago it was all mostly in the dedicated thread so it was easier to follow it all in one spot and not two.


Sunday I am going to keep it to the dedicated thread and then start any new threads that are needed.


----------



## PolyRob

TheMaxRebo said:


>


So I see water where Innoventions West currently is. Possibly Moana?!


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## TheMaxRebo

PolyRob said:


> So I see water where Innoventions West currently is. Possibly Moana?!



I think that is roughly the area - I think it will like "lead you" towards the seas pavilion


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...nnouncements-to-be-unveiled-at-d23-expo-2019/


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Helvetica

crazy4wdw said:


> Rumors posted on the restaurant board that the menus for all of the food courts at the value and moderate resorts will be identical.  Anyone heard this??



I'll be crushed if they get rid of the secret burger at All-Star Movies. That thing is glorious.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## TheMaxRebo




----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164734163293036544


----------



## MissGina5

OSUZorba said:


> BOOK?!?! I missed that, I thought it was another Disney+ show. Unless this was just done very well, it sounds like a very boring read. I wonder if it'll be coffee table size.


Surprise it’s both!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164736260910538753


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## sherlockmiles

rteetz said:


>



OK - this is a DISNEY version of the books they did for the US (America 24/7) and all of the individual states (ex. CONNECTICUT 24/7, etc....)  in 2004.  Would have been a neat idea if there hadn't been 51 similar books prior.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164746158096433152


----------



## rteetz




----------



## FredQc

Is there a cue for a Mary Poppins attraction in the upper right corner of the UK poster?


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/a...ry-1233743#click=[URL]https://t.co/UJ9aoq1C62[/URL]


----------



## Gusey

Quite happy with the new announcements, interesting the guitar on the Mexico pavillion and Miguel in the Mexico poster. Plus 2 more Sunday announcements posters  for Epcot


----------



## Gusey

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164730299189567488


Also, for anyone wondering, logos are from left to right where ? = new ones  :
World Showcase (without the person), The Land, Moana: Journey of Water, The Seas, ?, Spaceship Earth, ?, Journey into Imagination, World of Motion/Test Track, ?, ?, ?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FredQc said:


> Is there a cue for a Mary Poppins attraction in the upper right corner of the UK poster?



Yes, but also the white rabbit from Alice in the lower left


----------



## publix subs

well this has been a pretty exciting start to my friday


----------



## Ambehnke

rteetz said:


>


Couple of observations. Looks like we still will have some kind of fountain of nations-esque feature, I didn’t *notice* the beer garden, I know you all LOVE Illuminations but the projection mapping on SSE is going to be way better than that silly little globe that the lagoon dwarfs.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

BaymaxFan78 said:


> undercooked bacon


that's the only way I like bacon!


----------



## The Pho

Guess this one slipped out early. DonaldDoleWhip at WDWMAGIC posted this over there.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163196035918942208
Edit: looks like they removed the tweet so here it is again:


----------



## Ambehnke

Also I’m thrilled Moana is finally getting some love and my 5yo daughter will be too!


----------



## MommaBerd

afan said:


> Is all the D23 going to be here and the dedicated thread?  I'd like to follow along but don't need to do it twice and it seems there's more stuff here than there.  I get that it's all news I just thought 2 years ago it was all mostly in the dedicated thread so it was easier to follow it all in one spot and not two.



I do wish we could keep it all in one place. I went to the D23 thread first this morning, “speculated” on the Moana attraction being walk-through based on what was posted there, only to come to this thread and see that it’s pretty much confirmed. I don’t like feeling like Capt. Obvious first thing in the morning.


----------



## awilliams4

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164733449686511616


Maybe a different more respectable Twitter user could be followed and shared on this thread instead.


----------



## bryana

publix subs said:


> well this has been a pretty exciting start to my friday



Seriously! I feel like it’s Christmas!!


----------



## SaintsManiac

Can't wait to see the new and improved Epcot!!!! Ahhhh!!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164885920778248193


----------



## rteetz

awilliams4 said:


> Maybe a different more respectable Twitter user could be followed and shared on this thread instead.


My intent wasn’t to show the first tweet in that twitter thread but that’s how it linked. She is a respectable twitter user. She writes for travel and leisure and has been on the disunplugged podcast and several others.


----------



## loutoo

rteetz said:


>


I am really surprised nobody is discussing the strange double-decker outdoor space behind SE shown from around 4:35-5:40.  Looks very interesting


----------



## rteetz

loutoo said:


> I am really surprised nobody is discussing the strange double-decker outdoor space behind SE shown from around 4:35-5:40.  Looks very interesting


The new festival center


----------



## Brocktoon

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164885920778248193



Awesome to see 'King' Kirby getting some love!  While everyone knows Stan Lee, Kirby was always a much quieter creative type who stayed out of the spotlight.  While Stan was the voice of Marvel, Kirby may have been a larger creative influence.  With how popular Marvel has become, I'd love to see Kirby get some more attention


----------



## jknezek

I'm just going to say I hate the twitter links. They don't show up and I can't click on them at work. Feel like I'm missing half the conversation right now...


----------



## SaintsManiac

jknezek said:


> I'm just going to say I hate the twitter links. They don't show up and I can't click on them at work. Feel like I'm missing half the conversation right now...




THANK YOU!!! Ugh I have to sneak it on my iPad every now and then to keep up.


----------



## Firebird060

Yay for Brazil,  that at least explains the one revealing sunday poster.  I wonder what the second poster will be for


----------



## Amy11401

Firebird060 said:


> Yay for Brazil,  that at least explains the one revealing sunday poster.  I wonder what the second poster will be for


Maybe the possible UK ride?


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> I'm just going to say I hate the twitter links. They don't show up and I can't click on them at work. Feel like I'm missing half the conversation right now...


That’s where most of the news was last night so not much could’ve been done about that.


----------



## SG131

SaintsManiac said:


> THANK YOU!!! Ugh I have to sneak it on my iPad every now and then to keep up.


I CAN see twitter at work, but we have lousy wifi so sometimes the feeds don't load.  It makes it difficult to keep up.


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> That’s where most of the news was last night so not much could’ve been done about that.


It's the format of the boards since the switchover. There is no preview when you put those links in so it provides no information at all.


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> It's the format of the boards since the switchover. There is no preview when you put those links in so it provides no information at all.


That’s because of the blocks your employer has in place. There is a full look at the tweet without those. This social media feature is a big reason we upgraded the boards.


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> That’s because of the blocks your employer has in place. There is a full look at the tweet without those. This social media feature is a big reason we upgraded the boards.


It doesn't work real well on my phone either and I'm not blocking twitter there. It is what it is, but what it is right now is useless. These things happen I suppose.


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> It doesn't work real well on my phone either and I'm not blocking twitter there. It is what it is, but what it is right now is useless. These things happen I suppose.


That’s weird about the phone. Do you have an iPhone or something else? I know it should work fine on iPhone.


----------



## SG131

rteetz said:


> That’s weird about the phone. Do you have an iPhone or something else? I know it should work fine on iPhone.


Not the poster you were quoting, but I have an iphone and have trouble sometimes.


----------



## Mr. Mickey

Someone’s hiding in the top right corner of the UK poster...


----------



## rteetz

SG131 said:


> Not the poster you were quoting, but I have an iphone and have trouble sometimes.


Not really sure what the fix would be for that. Maybe software update? Maybe it’s something with older iPhones? I’ve honestly never had an issue with it myself.


----------



## SG131

rteetz said:


> Not really sure what the fix would be for that. Maybe software update? Maybe it’s something with older iPhones? I’ve honestly never had an issue with it myself.


Mine is an X so not that old


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164733449686511616


Curious why they'd have a poster with Maelstrom?


----------



## Mr. Mickey

Interesting how imagination, which is still a current pavilion, has figment sporting his iconic yellow shirt which we haven’t seen in a while, and the dreamfinders ship is also present.


----------



## rteetz

Tiki Birdland said:


> Curious why they'd have a poster with Maelstrom?


They have a Horizons poster too. It’s new and old stuff.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

jknezek said:


> It doesn't work real well on my phone either and I'm not blocking twitter there. It is what it is, but what it is right now is useless. These things happen I suppose.


With my phone (S9) the twitter links often just take a long time to load so I think it's not working but really it just needed a longer time to load it. Sometimes, though it's rare, it doesn't show up.


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> With my phone (S9) the twitter links often just take a long time to load so I think it's not working but really it just needed a longer time to load it. Sometimes, though it's rare, it doesn't show up.


Ok yeah I’ve seen that before.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mr. Mickey said:


> Someone’s hiding in the top right corner of the UK poster...




Though also has the White Rabbit from Alice in the lower left, so might be more a refences to the characters you can currently meet there vs a new ride .... Obviously I hope more for the later


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

awilliams4 said:


> Maybe a different more respectable Twitter user could be followed and shared on this thread instead.





rteetz said:


> My intent wasn’t to show the first tweet in that twitter thread but that’s how it linked. She is a respectable twitter user. She writes for travel and leisure and has been on the disunplugged podcast and several others.


I would agree.  I’d hardly call somebody who uses that language on a public tweet respectable... maybe she WAS a respectable twitter user, but no longer in my book.


----------



## Brocktoon

Tiki Birdland said:


> Curious why they'd have a poster with Maelstrom?



It looks to me like Disney was just aiming at retrospective history of EPCOT with the posters and sprinkling in the new stuff to show how it's good fit with the overall history.  ie. there's also Horizons, World of Motion, Kitchen Kabaret  etc ...


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...y-themed-rhine-river-cruise-presented-by-d23/


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> That’s weird about the phone. Do you have an iPhone or something else? I know it should work fine on iPhone.


Nope. Mine is a Samsung Galaxy S8+. It loads maybe 25% of the time.


----------



## NoTime42

rteetz said:


> Not really sure what the fix would be for that. Maybe software update? Maybe it’s something with older iPhones? I’ve honestly never had an issue with it myself.


On my Xr I usually get the imbedded tweets (and I like that feature on other boards), but sometimes I just see the link. And sometimes an “ad” takes over the whole screen attempting to scam me into some evil antivirus scheme.


----------



## dlavender

The Pho said:


> Guess this one slipped out early. DonaldDoleWhip at WDWMAGIC posted this over there.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163196035918942208



Wow.  

I’m really surprised this is really happening.  Obviously need to wait until Disney confirms but pretty exciting for EPCOT if true.  Hoping they get a ride in there...


----------



## MissGina5

SouthFayetteFan said:


> I would agree.  I’d hardly call somebody who uses that language on a public tweet respectable... maybe she WAS a respectable twitter user, but no longer in my book.


A well known journalist and someone who as worked with The Dis before is respectable regardless if you agree with her style of writing.


----------



## MissGina5

NoTime42 said:


> On my Xr I usually get the imbedded tweets (and I like that feature on other boards), but sometimes I just see the link. And sometimes an “ad” takes over the whole screen attempting to scam me into some evil antivirus scheme.


I suggest turning off WiFi, it can slow down things like loading embedded materials.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Firebird060 said:


> Yay for Brazil,  that at least explains the one revealing sunday poster.  I wonder what the second poster will be for



what I have been wondering too - will it be a 2nd country or a new pavilion/attraction ... or something else?  (saw some rumors of adding a day time show over the lagoon, so something like that?)


----------



## Brocktoon

dlavender said:


> Wow.
> 
> I’m really surprised this is really happening.  Obviously need to wait until Disney confirms but pretty exciting for EPCOT if true.  Hoping they get a ride in there...



I figure it's  almost a slam-dunk that they'd have a Brazilian churrascaria style steakhouse ... don't even want to think what the $$$ would run for a meal though?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

so haven't seen much chatter on this one image but a) what is with the unitards?  and b) looks like an Alice in Wonderland/Mad Tea Party thing in the background


----------



## rteetz

dlavender said:


> Wow.
> 
> I’m really surprised this is really happening.  Obviously need to wait until Disney confirms but pretty exciting for EPCOT if true.  Hoping they get a ride in there...


Its fairly certain at this point.


----------



## Kaleidodad

MissGina5 said:


> A well known journalist and someone who as worked with The Dis before is respectable regardless if you agree with her style of writing.


Well the word "respectable" has a couple of different definitions, and crass language or behavior can disqualify you from one of them even if you are still upstanding in a professional capacity.  Anyway, that particular tweet seems out of line for a family-friendly Disney update thread.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Its fairly certain at this point.



fairly certain the pavilion comes or fairly certain there is a ride in it?  Last I saw was there would not be a ride, but would be great if there is one


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Kaleidodad said:


> Well the word "respectable" has a couple of different definitions, and crass language or behavior can disqualify you from one of them even if you are still upstanding in a professional capacity.  Anyway, that particular tweet seems out of line for a family-friendly Disney update thread.



I am pretty prudish when it comes to language, so I tend to agree - though Rteetz already responded that he was trying to post the responding tweet (that didn't have any crude language) but this was how it came in.  But yeah, ideally would avoid linking to things like that (though I know many people have no issue with it)


----------



## JaxDad

TheMaxRebo said:


> fairly certain the pavilion comes or fairly certain there is a ride in it?  Last I saw was there would not be a ride, but would be great if there is one


Who needs a ride as long as they have grilled meats and caipirinhas?


----------



## bryana

Kaleidodad said:


> yway, that particular tweet seems out of line for a family-friendly Disney update thread.



And Rteetz already said he didn’t intend to link that tweet, only the one below it. It’s the way the website uploaded it...


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> fairly certain the pavilion comes or fairly certain there is a ride in it?  Last I saw was there would not be a ride, but would be great if there is one


Pavilion. I don't expect a major attraction inside.


----------



## SaharanTea

rteetz said:


> Its improved more recently. Added a few things over the last year or two.



I must admit I didn't notice any changes.  

Tell them to keep going.  Like The Pho said, it could be really good with a kick in the details department.


----------



## Kaleidodad

bryana said:


> And Rteetz already said he didn’t intend to link that tweet, only the one below it. It’s the way the website uploaded it...


Yes and the conversation continued, as conversations are wont to do. 

Anyway, here's a cleaner version of the Galactic Starcruiser name announcement:


----------



## only hope

SaintsManiac said:


> THANK YOU!!! Ugh I have to sneak it on my iPad every now and then to keep up.





SG131 said:


> I CAN see twitter at work, but we have lousy wifi so sometimes the feeds don't load.  It makes it difficult to keep up.





jknezek said:


> It doesn't work real well on my phone either and I'm not blocking twitter there. It is what it is, but what it is right now is useless. These things happen I suppose.




If you’re using DuckDuckGo, the previews don’t show up. I tried switching to Safari, where they do show up, but I was getting a popup ad every few page clicks. So its lose-lose...either tons of popups or no previews. I went with the latter but it’s still annoying to have to click on the link.


----------



## Firebird060

Here is the thing with the Brazillion Pavillion, as much as I would love a Brazillion steakhouse at EPCOT, i know it would have to be a end of Day experience only for me,  as eating that much red meat would put me to sleep pretty quickly,  It would also prob be something i would do only in the late fall to early spring time, where the humidity in Florida is a bit lesser


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/the-...disney-presents-in-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/lege...dora-jewelry-store-and-expanded-retail-space/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/guar...2E2KVFvpdA5HkdzfcJXBzBjSHcxE7zdtTGMZrdXDFrTpI


----------



## ejgonz2

awilliams4 said:


> Maybe a different more respectable Twitter user could be followed and shared on this thread instead.



What makes Carlye not respectable?


----------



## rteetz

I think we should move on from the discussion about Twitter sources please.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disney Cruise Line has evacuated all guests from Castaway Cay today due to heavy tropical rain showers. Guests aboard the Disney Fantasy cannot disembark the ship for the time being. Disney is working to clear the island completely.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Avengers CAMPUS mission statement

(And I can't believe they actually made CAMPUS and acronym)


----------



## sachilles

I must have missed something. What is the avengers campus? a new attraction? a new show building for guardians? what park?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

sachilles said:


> I must have missed something. What is the avengers campus? a new attraction? a new show building for guardians? what park?



it is what they are calling the new Marvel area at Disney California Adventure


----------



## wareagle57

Does anyone know if there is information about where Gameday might be filming today? I thought it might be possible they are setup at WWoS and that we could check that out.


----------



## rteetz

wareagle57 said:


> Does anyone know if there is information about where Gameday might be filming today? I thought it might be possible they are setup at WWoS and that we could check that out.


I believe they are setting up at the Magic Kingdom.


----------



## sachilles

TheMaxRebo said:


> it is what they are calling the new Marvel area at Disney California Adventure


Ah...DCA, explains why it hasn't been on my watch list. Is this why they were reimagining the bugs life area?


----------



## DarthGallifrey

sachilles said:


> Ah...DCA, explains why it hasn't been on my watch list. Is this why they were reimagining the bugs life area?



Amusingly enough, Ant-Man will be there so it's almost like the bugs never left


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> I believe they are setting up at the Magic Kingdom.



That's tomorrow. They usually film some live stuff on Fridays as well to promo the show. And I assume they're filming segments around the park. 

I'm still really torn on if I want to go. I see they are now allowing signs so that gives me some hope. But I'd like to actually watch it and doubt they have video/audio set up for the crowd like they normally do since that would detract from the Disney Show.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

sachilles said:


> Ah...DCA, explains why it hasn't been on my watch list. Is this why they were reimagining the bugs life area?





DarthGallifrey said:


> Amusingly enough, Ant-Man will be there so it's almost like the bugs never left



yeah, the two main attractions/restaurants are a "Spider"man ride and an "Ant"man Microbrewery ... so definitely still has an insect theme to it


----------



## rteetz

Now that we are officially underway I am keeping most of the D23 stuff in that thread.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

rteetz said:


> Now that we are officially underway I am keeping most of the D23 stuff in that thread.


D23 Thread link for those that didn’t have it “watched” yet:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/d23-expo-2019-first-page-with-major-info.3754537/


----------



## PolyRob

The Pho said:


> Guess this one slipped out early. DonaldDoleWhip at WDWMAGIC posted this over there.





TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*


Not trying to add to the Twitter comments, but what were these Tweets about? I was delayed in catching up today (thanks work ) and this is all I see when I click:



I guess they were removed by the user or Disney reported them?


----------



## Ambehnke

PolyRob said:


> Not trying to add to the Twitter comments, but what were these Tweets about? I was delayed in catching up today (thanks work ) and this is all I see when I click:
> 
> View attachment 428626
> 
> I guess they were removed by the user or Disney reported them?


Brazil


----------



## The Pho

PolyRob said:


> Not trying to add to the Twitter comments, but what were these Tweets about? I was delayed in catching up today (thanks work ) and this is all I see when I click:
> 
> View attachment 428626
> 
> I guess they were removed by the user or Disney reported them?


Mine was this:


----------



## HuskieJohn

I think Nate is going to get an ear full!

Hopefully they keep their job.


----------



## PolyRob

Ambehnke said:


> Brazil





The Pho said:


> Mine was this:View attachment 428630


Thank you!


----------



## The Pho

*News*

Slight break from D23 stuff 

https://variety.com/2019/tv/news/si...x-regional-sports-networks-disney-1203312211/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

so obviously this is just a rumore so who knows, but based on this tweet Star Wars hotel will be open "in about a year"



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164997594621157376









Nick Tierce

@nickytea

They are currently working on music for the "Upper-crust Supper Club" on the Halcyon as part of the Star Wars: Galactic Starcruiser multi-day experience in Florida, which we will be able to visit in "about a year, but don't quote me on that."


----------



## TheMaxRebo

It's in the D23 thread but thought I would mention it here too - just announced 3 more Marvel series for Disney+: Ms Marvel, Moon Night, and She Hulk.

Here is full slate of Marvel Disney+ shows'


----------



## mum22girlz

Muppet fans, here’s one for you!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165053510716657671


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mandelorian Trailer!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165057550523359232


----------



## BaymaxFan78

Somebody put on Facebook that Flight Of Passage was evacuated and they heard sirens outside. Any news on that?


----------



## bryana

BaymaxFan78 said:


> Somebody put on Facebook that Flight Of Passage was evacuated and they heard sirens outside. Any news on that?



A quick twitter search yields a woman who posted a couple of videos of being evacuated due to "smoke being seen on the ride".


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164707270548000768


Enjoyed the preview!  Just want to learn a bit more about it.  My 10yo still fully believes.  Some of the preview scenes make me wonder if this could change that.  Might need to pre-watch this one on my own first so admit to ruin the magic for her.


----------



## MommaBerd

scrappinginontario said:


> Enjoyed the preview!  Just want to learn a bit more about it.  *My 10yo still fully believes.  Some of the preview scenes make me wonder if this could change that.*  Might need to pre-watch this one on my own first so admit to ruin the magic for her.



 I wondered about that myself.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Scaffolding up at Odyssey Pavilion


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165289312537186304


----------



## Ambehnke

scrappinginontario said:


> Enjoyed the preview!  Just want to learn a bit more about it.  My 10yo still fully believes.  Some of the preview scenes make me wonder if this could change that.  Might need to pre-watch this one on my own first so admit to ruin the magic for her.


Same. My five year old was watching a Fancy Nancy at Disney’s California Adventure special on Disney Now the other day and they had the real people on there that voiced the characters in the show talking about it... luckily I don’t think she caught on.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Show scene installation starts on Tron


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165297249624231936


----------



## rteetz

MK Castle pathway is now back open!


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> MK Castle pathway is now back open!


Very excited about this as it’s probably the path we use most often during our visits.  14 sleeps and counting!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

New posted for Rise of Skywalker 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165314577115934720


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Pretty cool overlay showing original EPCOT Center to latest concept art


----------



## PolyRob

TheMaxRebo said:


> Pretty cool overlay showing original EPCOT Center to latest concept art


Looks cool!

The OCD part of me is slightly upset Innoventions West will be gone and Brazil will throw off the balance of 5 countries to the left and right of America


----------



## Moliphino

PolyRob said:


> Looks cool!
> 
> The OCD part of me is slightly upset Innoventions West will be gone and Brazil will throw off the balance of 5 countries to the left and right of America



They just need to add two countries.


----------



## The Pho

PolyRob said:


> Looks cool!
> 
> The OCD part of me is slightly upset Innoventions West will be gone and Brazil will throw off the balance of 5 countries to the left and right of America


Don’t worry.  I’m sure they’ll fix that just in time for Epcot’s 80th.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

PolyRob said:


> Looks cool!
> 
> The OCD part of me is slightly upset Innoventions West will be gone and Brazil will throw off the balance of 5 countries to the left and right of America


Technically one side has 6 and the other has 5 if you count the African Outpost area.


----------



## PolyRob

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Technically one side has 6 and the other has 5 if you count the African Outpost area.


HAHA then the left side throws it off balance EVEN more


----------



## TheMaxRebo

PolyRob said:


> Looks cool!
> 
> The OCD part of me is slightly upset Innoventions West will be gone and Brazil will throw off the balance of 5 countries to the left and right of America



Well, there are two blank spots for new posters ... Maybe they will surprise us with 2 new countries to keep things balanced


----------



## Pete M

is that what I think it is on the left side of the tv in the Falcon queue in wdw?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Pete M said:


> is that what I think it is on the left side of the tv in the Falcon queue in wdw?


Yes. It's the same way at Disneyland as well.


----------



## Jetku

scrappinginontario said:


> Very excited about this as it’s probably the path we use most often during our visits.  14 sleeps and counting!



Took it this morning during the last few hours of our trip. Didn’t realize until after we took it back to main street. Glad it’s done and much bigger! Easy to navigate the double stroller


----------



## SaharanTea

Anybody getting the insane popup ads again today?  It's a recurring problem on this site (doesn't happen on other sites).  I reported it in the Tech Support forum, but it made browsing Disboards impossible on my phone.  Had to break out my laptop.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

SaharanTea said:


> Anybody getting the insane popup ads again today?  It's a recurring problem on this site (doesn't happen on other sites).  I reported it in the Tech Support forum, but it made browsing Disboards impossible on my phone.  Had to break out my laptop.


I've been getting them since May really. On and off. After the DISboards update it was really prevalent but now it's not quite as bad. Still an issue though.


----------



## MissGina5

Was anything announced during the Marvel panel?


----------



## rteetz

MissGina5 said:


> Was anything announced during the Marvel panel?


Nothing major.


----------



## mfly

SaharanTea said:


> Anybody getting the insane popup ads again today?  It's a recurring problem on this site (doesn't happen on other sites).  I reported it in the Tech Support forum, but it made browsing Disboards impossible on my phone.  Had to break out my laptop.


Do you have an iPhone? I have the same problem, but someone here recommended using Opera, which worked! I just use that for Disboards now. Annoying, but a solution.


----------



## Brocktoon

MissGina5 said:


> Was anything announced during the Marvel panel?



From what I've heard (and as rteetz mentioned) there was nothing new announced, but the panel was a fun history of Marvel comics for the uninitiated.  A few different outlets have mentioned that the crowd erupted into boos when Sony was mentioned in reference to the pre-Disney film deals with Fox and Sony (such as Blade, X-men, Fantastic Four etc ...)

Kinda uncomfortable that Tom Holland has to make an appearance for Pixar's 'Onward' in the wake of Disney losing Spider-Man


----------



## MissGina5

Brocktoon said:


> From what I've heard (and as rteetz mentioned) there was nothing new announced, but the panel was a fun history of Marvel comics for the uninitiated.  A few different outlets have mentioned that the crowd erupted into boos when Sony was mentioned in reference to the pre-Disney film deals with Fox and Sony (such as Blade, X-men, Fantastic Four etc ...)
> 
> Kinda uncomfortable that Tom Holland has to make an appearance for Pixar's 'Onward' in the wake of Disney losing Spider-Man


I was hoping it would be worked out and that we would all have a happy surprise. I just can't believe they couldn't work it out it's so stupid!


----------



## bookgirl2632

MissGina5 said:


> I was hoping it would be worked out and that we would all have a happy surprise. I just can't believe they couldn't work it out it's so stupid!


I don't for a second believe that either party is going to walk away from the money to be made by sharing Spider-man.  A deal will be worked out.  Putting it out to the media was a ploy to force each side to work it out.


----------



## Amy11401

SaharanTea said:


> Anybody getting the insane popup ads again today?  It's a recurring problem on this site (doesn't happen on other sites).  I reported it in the Tech Support forum, but it made browsing Disboards impossible on my phone.  Had to break out my laptop.


I was getting it last night.
Ok edited a minute later.....it is still happening this morning


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Amy11401 said:


> I was getting it last night.
> Ok edited a minute later.....it is still happening this morning



If you are using Android, I have switched to using the Brave browser that auto blocks popups and ever since I switched I have never had any issues


----------



## Spaceguy55

Install "Ghostery" do a search in it for Disboards and open...no more pop ups


----------



## Amy11401

Amy11401 said:


> I was getting it last night.
> Ok edited a minute later.....it is still happening this morning


I am using a different browser now and for now it has stopped.


----------



## The Pho

Some minor Star Wars talk from John Williams at a concert last night. 

https://www.masslive.com/entertainm...t-drops-star-wars-spoiler.html?outputType=amp


----------



## SaharanTea

mfly said:


> Do you have an iPhone? I have the same problem, but someone here recommended using Opera, which worked! I just use that for Disboards now. Annoying, but a solution.



Edit: it's still happening at least some this morning.

Android.  Chrome.  So far, it isn't happening this morning.  It was the worst I've had yesterday.  Couldn't go anywhere without it popping up.  Not sure why Disboards has it so much worse at times than every other site I visit.

As I understand it, the ads are the problem.  For one, the ad service shouldn't allow it, but if they do, Disboards should be able to block those.

I'm also still getting the ones that redirect your page spot down to the ad.  Not as bad, but still pretty intrusive.

Sorry, I know this should be in the support forum, but it's not as frequently visited, and I like you people.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SaharanTea said:


> Edit: it's still happening at least some this morning.
> 
> Android.  Chrome.  So far, it isn't happening this morning.  It was the worst I've had yesterday.  Couldn't go anywhere without it popping up.  Not sure why Disboards has it so much worse at times than every other site I visit.
> 
> As I understand it, the ads are the problem.  For one, the ad service shouldn't allow it, but if they do, Disboards should be able to block those.
> 
> I'm also still getting the ones that redirect your page spot down to the ad.  Not as bad, but still pretty intrusive.
> 
> Sorry, I know this should be in the support forum, but it's not as frequently visited, and I like you people.



I had that issue with Chrome and switched to using Brave and it has not been an issue since


----------



## MissGina5

Did I just hear princess diaries 3 is officially happening?


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/tomorrowland-entrance-rock-removal-update-at-disneyland/


----------



## Mal6586

MissGina5 said:


> Did I just hear princess diaries 3 is officially happening?


Twitter is saying confirmed, but I haven’t seen a legit source anywhere.


----------



## afan

TheMaxRebo said:


> If you are using Android, I have switched to using the Brave browser that auto blocks popups and ever since I switched I have never had any issues



Also have an android and switched to opera just for the disboards a few months ago and it's been great.  I haven't had a popup at all.  Still use chrome for everything else since all my bookmarks are synced but opera has worked well.


----------



## rteetz

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...rts-cruise-ships-and-beyond-at-d23-expo-2019/


----------



## rteetz

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...e-to-debut-in-spring-2020-at-disneyland-park/


----------



## rteetz

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...isneyland-park-and-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## MissGina5

Didn't we already know HK was getting a new castle?


----------



## rteetz

MissGina5 said:


> Didn't we already know HK was getting a new castle?


Yes


----------



## rteetz

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ea-with-coaster-frozen-ever-after-attraction/


----------



## OSUZorba

I'm at the parks this week, so I'm behind on the thread. But if it hasn't been posted yet, the newly expanded walkway behind the castle is now open.


----------



## rteetz

Full list of D23 Expo major parks news

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...e-to-debut-in-spring-2020-at-disneyland-park/
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...isneyland-park-and-disneys-hollywood-studios/
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ea-with-coaster-frozen-ever-after-attraction/
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...to-assemble-at-disney-parks-around-the-world/
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-new-experiences-coming-to-disneyland-resort/
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...f-epcot-underway-at-walt-disney-world-resort/
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ney-genie-coming-to-walt-disney-world-resort/
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...world-resort-guests-to-a-galaxy-far-far-away/
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-line-ship-and-new-disney-island-destination/
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-line-ship-and-new-disney-island-destination/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Ride footage from Rise of the Resistance


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165682621839372288


----------



## SaharanTea

TheMaxRebo said:


> I had that issue with Chrome and switched to using Brave and it has not been an issue since



We'll, I'm not seeing the popups this afternoon, but I am getting a lot of foreign language ads now.  Mostly what look like Japanese and now some that look German.

I'll take that over crushing the entire page.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## BaymaxFan78

Alright guys I read one news site so far and I ready feel extremely overwhelmed with all this D23 news and now I'm going to read some dis threads wish me luck


----------



## Fantasia79

According to “the Facebook” Disney pulled the plug on announcing a Brazil Pavilion with the fires right now.  Makes sense.


----------



## disneygirlsng

Fantasia79 said:


> According to “the Facebook” Disney pulled the plug on announcing a Brazil Pavilion with the fires right now.  Makes sense.


Just asked about that in the D23 thread, I was thinking about it this morning before the panel started, wondering if it would impact the announcement.


----------



## tylerandalexsmom

Why don't they announce and bring some attention to the fires (to hopefully do something to help)?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tylerandalexsmom said:


> Why don't they announce and bring some attention to the fires (to hopefully do something to help)?



I think Disney gets squemish with anything even remotely political ,... but I agree with you


----------



## tylerandalexsmom

I figured, but my daughter (my 14 yo who is extremely eco and politically minded - wonder who she got that from ) and I were hoping they would specifically for that purpose.


----------



## JaxDad

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think Disney gets squemish with anything even remotely political ,... but I agree with you


Maybe they didn’t want to be associated with the poseurs tweeting images from the wrong fire.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

JaxDad said:


> Maybe they didn’t want to be associated with the poseurs tweeting images from the wrong fire.


That's sorta what I was thinking; even celebrities aren't posting correct information or images.

If Disney posted something they better make sure it's 100% accurate (and they can just saying).


----------



## OKW Lover

Fantasia79 said:


> According to “the Facebook” Disney pulled the plug on announcing a Brazil Pavilion with the fires right now.  Makes sense.


Yet that kind of publicity didn't stop them from announcing the expansion of HKDL.


----------



## tylerandalexsmom

I didn't mean to start a debate. Was just hoping some good could come of it.  Is there for sure going to be a Brazil pavilion, of just rumor?


----------



## J-BOY

tylerandalexsmom said:


> I didn't mean to start a debate. Was just hoping some good could come of it.  Is there for sure going to be a Brazil pavilion, of just rumor?


No one can ever say for sure until Disney announces it. Even then, it can still be cancelled. 

Rumors are definitely pointing toward it, but again, Disney hasn’t said a word about it.


----------



## tylerandalexsmom

Maybe it isnt for sure and that's why they didn't announce - just trying to think positively


----------



## rteetz

tylerandalexsmom said:


> I didn't mean to start a debate. Was just hoping some good could come of it.  Is there for sure going to be a Brazil pavilion, of just rumor?


A very strong rumor.


----------



## skier_pete

at DCA. Disney wastes no time with merch.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## dina444444

********** said:


> at DCA. Disney wastes no time with merch.View attachment 429578


It was stated in the dream store as you walked to the registers that 2 shirts were now available in the parks and online.


----------



## skier_pete

Just have to comment that rumors of a Brazil pavilion followed by rumors that they didn't announce it for any reason are entirely BS. I just simply don't believe that.


----------



## Gusey

Just wondering, what were the two new posters from the Parks Pavilion? Saw that one was Mary Poppins Ride but no idea what the other one was? Was it the festival centre?


----------



## Brocktoon

Gusey said:


> Just wondering, what were the two new posters from the Parks Pavilion? Saw that one was Mary Poppins Ride but no idea what the other one was? Was it the festival centre?



Yep, the World Celebration festival center was the other poster reveal


----------



## DarthGallifrey

Star Wars: The Rise Of Skywalker | D23 Special Look:


----------



## rteetz




----------



## DISnewjersey

Some people on social media really aren’t happy with D23 and expected more. It’s kind of funny how fans want Disney to spend over a billion dollars in the parks however the second prices go up, everyone loses their minds.


----------



## larry47591

Just a heads up.  I am a general member at d23 and I as able to purchase Disney+ for 3 years at 140.97. I went to view account and it offer was there.


----------



## Ambehnke

********** said:


> Just have to comment that rumors of a Brazil pavilion followed by rumors that they didn't announce it for any reason are entirely BS. I just simply don't believe that.


We were all “surprised” when they didn’t announce Brazil last time around (can’t remember if it was Destination D or as far back as last D23). Now that it wasn’t announced this D23 I’m doubting it will ever happen. UNLESS, they are holding out to do that for Epcot’s 40th? Construction would still have to start soon though.


----------



## only hope

larry47591 said:


> Just a heads up.  I am a general member at d23 and I as able to purchase Disney+ for 3 years at 140.97. I went to view account and it offer was there.



Where exactly is this? I signed up Friday so I’m new to the site still. I don’t see a link anywhere. I found an article about it.


----------



## larry47591

only hope said:


> Where exactly is this? I signed up Friday so I’m new to the site still. I don’t see a link anywhere. I found an article about it.


Login in and go to View Account under the my account tab at the top right corner


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...to-premiere-in-spring-2020-at-disney-springs/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...sney-wishes-can-stay-with-you-for-a-lifetime/


----------



## only hope

Maybe you have to be on a pc...I’d already viewed my account, just gives my account #, type, and join date. Found a discount page but Disney+ isn’t on it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

larry47591 said:


> Login in and go to View Account under the my account tab at the top right corner



Thank you for clarifying - i was looking at the story about the offer and didn't see a link for registering or anything

All signed up!




only hope said:


> Maybe you have to be on a pc...I’d already viewed my account, just gives my account #, type, and join date. Found a discount page but Disney+ isn’t on it.



I just did it on my PC so maybe that is the reason


----------



## larry47591

only hope said:


> Maybe you have to be on a pc...I’d already viewed my account, just gives my account #, type, and join date. Found a discount page but Disney+ isn’t on it.


Yes I am on a desktop.


----------



## CastAStone

larry47591 said:


> Login in and go to View Account under the my account tab at the top right corner


Thank you this worked for me as a general member on a desktop.


----------



## only hope

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...to-premiere-in-spring-2020-at-disney-springs/



Wow, those are some expensive tickets!


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...sney-wishes-can-stay-with-you-for-a-lifetime/



My personal favorite "charity" of all time!  Great work!


----------



## wnwardii

only hope said:


> Wow, those are some expensive tickets!


I only looked at a single date for next May and a couple of seat locations, but the prices honestly look inline with other Cirque shows I have seen.  Actually, they may be cheaper than what I paid for a few months ago to see "O" at the Bellagio in Las Vegas for about the same viewing location.  These prices definitely seem in line with any of the traveling Cirque shows I have seen.


----------



## Gusey

This tweet implies the Disney Wish is going to the Bahamas:


----------



## rteetz

larry47591 said:


> Yes I am on a desktop.


Weirdly enough nothing comes up when I click view account.


----------



## rteetz

Gusey said:


> This tweet implies the Disney Wish is going to the Bahamas:


Yeah Lighthouse Point is in the Bahamas.


----------



## rteetz

wnwardii said:


> I only looked at a single date for next May and a couple of seat locations, but the prices honestly look inline with other Cirque shows I have seen.  Actually, they may be cheaper than what I paid for a few months ago to see "O" at the Bellagio in Las Vegas for about the same viewing location.  These prices definitely seem in line with any of the traveling Cirque shows I have seen.


Yeah I just looked up prices for other shows and it is cheaper or compares to many of the other ones.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> Weirdly enough nothing comes up when I click view account.




Same here. Just a blank screen.


----------



## dina444444

wnwardii said:


> I only looked at a single date for next May and a couple of seat locations, but the prices honestly look inline with other Cirque shows I have seen.  Actually, they may be cheaper than what I paid for a few months ago to see "O" at the Bellagio in Las Vegas for about the same viewing location.  These prices definitely seem in line with any of the traveling Cirque shows I have seen.


I just went and looked at O pricing a moment ago, and the Disney pricing is cheaper than Vegas.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

only hope said:


> Wow, those are some expensive tickets!





wnwardii said:


> I only looked at a single date for next May and a couple of seat locations, but the prices honestly look inline with other Cirque shows I have seen.  Actually, they may be cheaper than what I paid for a few months ago to see "O" at the Bellagio in Las Vegas for about the same viewing location.  These prices definitely seem in line with any of the traveling Cirque shows I have seen.



yeah, comparing it to Broadway or other comparable caliber shows it didn't seem too outlandish ... and in that structure (at least previously) there weren't really any bad seats so not like you *have* to pay for the super close ones


----------



## rteetz

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ing-of-star-wars-galaxys-edge-live-august-28/


----------



## only hope

I usually pay a total of no more than $55, often cheaper, to see Broadway shows. I just got Aladdin tickets at the Dr. Phillips center for a total of $36 each. So to me Cirque du Solei seems expensive...$76.02 total for the cheapest seats, I think.


----------



## DarthGallifrey

only hope said:


> I usually pay a total of no more than $55, often cheaper, to see Broadway shows. I just got Aladdin tickets at the Dr. Phillips center for a total of $36 each. So to me Cirque du Solei seems expensive...$76.02 total for the cheapest seats, I think.



I wish that was common in my area but unfortunately Broadway tickets are more often than not more in line with that Disney pricing.  I don't the Cirque pricing is bad at all.


----------



## The Pho

*News*

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/bus...0190826-ryj6c5qnajfflpue64ld7wb7ui-story.html


----------



## ONUAtrain

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ing-of-star-wars-galaxys-edge-live-august-28/



Are these events ever open to the public?


----------



## rteetz

ONUAtrain said:


> Are these events ever open to the public?


Not usually


----------



## HuskieJohn

larry47591 said:


> Yes I am on a desktop.



I am not getting this offer window on my screen.  Anyone else?


----------



## rteetz

HuskieJohn said:


> I am not getting this offer window on my screen.  Anyone else?


I am not either but it might be because I am already signed up.


----------



## CastAStone

Someone reported in another thread either here or at WDWMagic that they would have a link in the next D23 email newsletter, which goes to both free and gold members.


----------



## PolyRob

larry47591 said:


> Just a heads up.  I am a general member at d23 and I as able to purchase Disney+ for 3 years at 140.97. I went to view account and it offer was there.


Thanks! Free member here too and I have the link. Says offer is good until 9/2. Filling out the form now


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> I am not either but it might be because I am already signed up.


I see it when I log in and I already signed up, but I’m a gold member. Are you a gold member?


----------



## PolyRob

larry47591 said:


> Just a heads up.  I am a general member at d23 and I as able to purchase Disney+ for 3 years at 140.97. I went to view account and it offer was there.


So I noticed it says founders circle... Do people that sign up like this get the pin? I am not expecting it having not attended nor being a paid member, but if it happens, that is cool!


----------



## dina444444

PolyRob said:


> So I noticed it says founders circle... Do people that sign up like this get the pin? I am not expecting it having not attended nor being a paid member, but if it happens, that is cool!


The pin was only if you signed up on the expo floor.


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> I see it when I log in and I already signed up, but I’m a gold member. Are you a gold member?


No just a general member.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Discover Cove at SeaWorld Orlando Welcomes New Flamboyance of Flamingos


----------



## rteetz

From @AMusicLifeForMe


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> From @AMusicLifeForMe
> 
> View attachment 429719



curious if that is going to happen at all resorts or is this an indicator about the Skyliner running by then


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> curious if that is going to happen at all resorts or is this an indicator about the Skyliner running by then


I think the is more about people being up early for SWGE. DHS opens at 6AM that day and surely people will be up at 2-3AM to make their way to DHS.


----------



## PolyRob

TheMaxRebo said:


> curious if that is going to happen at all resorts or is this an indicator about the Skyliner running by then


I believe it is at all the resorts for SWGE. I was browsing the hours for BC Marketplace this past weekend for my October trip to see if I could get coffee before Extra EMH. Looks like all the hours are loaded on the website. I saw 2:30am opening on 8/29 and all the Extra EMH days has it opening at 4:15am. It normally opens at 6:00am.


----------



## SG131

TheMaxRebo said:


> curious if that is going to happen at all resorts or is this an indicator about the Skyliner running by then


I'm curious to know when they plan on starting to run resort transportation.  My first park day won't be until Friday, but I'm still expecting to need a very early start.


----------



## scrappinginontario

I'm not sure how long the website has been updated but I just went to price out a potential trip for next year and realized they've made the option of adding a dining plan much clearer.

When I click to add a dining plan I now see this:



It makes it much easier for newbies to understand what the options are and what is different about each dining plan.


----------



## mum22girlz

larry47591 said:


> Just a heads up.  I am a general member at d23 and I as able to purchase Disney+ for 3 years at 140.97. I went to view account and it offer was there.


Thanks for this! I have a general membership and got signed up.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/star...displays-arrive-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## Sandy Mouse

mum22girlz said:


> Thanks for this! I have a general membership and got signed up.


I don't get it.  Is there some reason why everyone is suddenly signing up for the D23 Gold membership instead of the general one?  I would hate to miss out on something fabulously cool!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Movie Rewards Announces New Name and App


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Good Morning America Adds Third Host, Changes Name for Third Hour


----------



## Firebird060

No special reason to b d23 gold unless you want the magazines this years pin gift and the possibility to enter d23 sweepstakes to try things at wdw.   Its not a bad thing to have, also the pop up events are fun.  But for the d+ discount no there is no reason to have a gold account


----------



## scrappinginontario

I've never been a member of D23.  Is there a free membership?  If I join now, will I be eligible for the $140.97/3 years (or whatever equivalent price is for Canadians)?  Have any Canadians who are D23 members, successfully signed up for the 3 year deal?


----------



## Firebird060

Yes there is a free verison of D23 memberships,  as for Canadians being able to sign up for Disney+ with the free memberships, I wouldnt be able to answer it, but other free members who arent Canada based have been able to


----------



## Ambehnke

I just signed up for the free membership. No offer there. At least not yet. Fingers crossed for tomorrow.


----------



## SG131

There are reports that halloween mugs have been seen at resorts.  Hoping to find one Thursday.


----------



## mum22girlz

Sandy Mouse said:


> I don't get it.  Is there some reason why everyone is suddenly signing up for the D23 Gold membership instead of the general one?  I would hate to miss out on something fabulously cool!


I didn't sign up for Gold. I signed up for the Disney+ offer. I was stating that the offer was available to me as a general (free) D23 member.


----------



## only hope

HuskieJohn said:


> I am not getting this offer window on my screen.  Anyone else?



Not showing up for me either, tried mobile and two desktop browsers. Hopefully we get the newsletter. Or maybe it's not available to people who just signed up for D23? I didn't sign up til 8/22.



CastAStone said:


> Someone reported in another thread either here or at WDWMagic that they would have a link in the next D23 email newsletter, which goes to both free and gold members.


----------



## SG131

only hope said:


> Not showing up for me either, tried mobile and two desktop browsers. Hopefully we get the newsletter. Or maybe it's not available to people who just signed up for D23? I didn't sign up til 8/22.


I signed up less than a week ago and I got it so you should be eligible. It would only show on the desktop for me.


----------



## rteetz

Being put in resort rooms (from wdwmagic)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

only hope said:


> Not showing up for me either, tried mobile and two desktop browsers. Hopefully we get the newsletter. Or maybe it's not available to people who just signed up for D23? I didn't sign up til 8/22.



FYI - official response from D23 from someone who doesn't have the promo appearing


----------



## JaxDad

TheMaxRebo said:


> FYI - official response from D23 from someone who doesn't have the promo appearing
> 
> View attachment 429799


Thank you.


----------



## BaymaxFan78

I just found out that some resorts are opening their food courts at 2:30am on Thursday. This is amazing so now I don't have to eat leftover MNSSHP candy for breakfast. (using pop as an example)


----------



## scrappinginontario

Guessing they will continue this or a version of this throughout the months that EEMH are offered!  I just checked and our DHS date of Tues, Sep 10 shows Everything Pop opening at 4:15am.  Yay!  Hoping Mobile Ordering is open early so can order then head right to a bus or even better, the Skyliner if it's open!!  Will wait and eat once we're at DHS, waiting in line for it to open.  That's the plan anyways.


----------



## BaymaxFan78

Everything pop opens:

2:30am on August 29th
3:30am from August 30th-September 2nd
4:15am from September 3rd to November 2nd
Then back to normal hours after that.


----------



## dina444444

TheMaxRebo said:


> FYI - official response from D23 from someone who doesn't have the promo appearing
> 
> View attachment 429799


The deal is also only available for people with a billing address in the United States.


----------



## rteetz

https://www.latimes.com/entertainme...-25/disney-theme-parks-marvel-star-wars-epcot


----------



## bookbabe626

scrappinginontario said:


> I've never been a member of D23.  Is there a free membership?  If I join now, will I be eligible for the $140.97/3 years (or whatever equivalent price is for Canadians)?  Have any Canadians who are D23 members, successfully signed up for the 3 year deal?



Don’t bother.  Offer is not available for Canadians, as usual.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Seeing reports of power outage at Disney Springs - CM at Raglan Road said out for "entire block"


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> Seeing reports of power outage at Disney Springs - CM at Raglan Road said out for "entire block"



Sorry, I will try and get better control of my wrath. 

(actually just watched an amazing video of a lightening bolt near Gran Destino, powerful storm)


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> Seeing reports of power outage at Disney Springs - CM at Raglan Road said out for "entire block"


A few cast members in Epcot are saying some rides across property are down due to a strike and power surge.   Lights went out on us in Nine Dragons for a couple seconds.


----------



## pooh'smate

https://insidethemagic.net/2019/08/disney-world-power-outage-ba1/


----------



## birostick

pooh'smate said:


> https://insidethemagic.net/2019/08/disney-world-power-outage-ba1/



Caused by the tropical storm that is no where near it. Come on, that is just idiotic.


----------



## unbanshee

birostick said:


> Caused by the tropical storm that is no where near it. Come on, that is just idiotic.



Yeah, I would say Inside the Magic should stick to theme park reporting, but they're not even good at that


----------



## rteetz

unbanshee said:


> Yeah, I would say Inside the Magic should stick to theme park reporting, but they're not even good at that


Inside the Magic has gone way down hill.


----------



## firefly_ris

rteetz said:


> Inside the Magic has gone way down hill.



I noticed over the past year or so they are just awful. I think the original owner sold it, correct?


----------



## bookgirl2632

scrappinginontario said:


> Guessing they will continue this or a version of this throughout the months that EEMH are offered!  I just checked and our DHS date of Tues, Sep 10 shows Everything Pop opening at 4:15am.  Yay!  Hoping Mobile Ordering is open early so can order then head right to a bus or even better, the Skyliner if it's open!!  Will wait and eat once we're at DHS, waiting in line for it to open.  That's the plan anyways.


Good idea to eat in line!  While we won’t be ordering food, we’ll bring stuff from the room.  We have muffins and yogurt for breakfast.  I’ll throw it in my bag before we head over to DHS.


----------



## rteetz

firefly_ris said:


> I noticed over the past year or so they are just awful. I think the original owner sold it, correct?


Yep


----------



## TheMaxRebo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166145000230572033


----------



## OSUZorba

The Pho said:


> A few cast members in Epcot are saying some rides across property are down due to a strike and power surge.   Lights went out on us in Nine Dragons for a couple seconds.


A handful of elements on SSE were down after the storm, including the Earth projection. I got dripped on in SSE as well. I was on LWTL during the height of it and the speakers cut out a few times with big bolts. The green house house was leaking like crazy, very happy we had the canopy.

ETA: they did illuminations 55 minutes late at 9:55.


----------



## The Pho

OSUZorba said:


> A handful of elements on SSE were down after the storm, including the Earth projection. I got dripped on in SSE as well. I was on LWTL during the height of it and the speakers cut out a few times with big bolts. The green house house was leaking like crazy, very happy we had the canopy.
> 
> ETA: they did illuminations 55 minutes late at 9:55.



Real happy Illuminations still went on.  It’s probably the last time I’ll see it.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## writerguyfl

birostick said:


> Caused by the tropical storm that is no where near it. Come on, that is just idiotic.



That's really insane.  According to Bing Maps, Tropical Storm Dorian is about 1,800 miles (2,875 km) from Orlando right now.

For reference, the following areas are also about 1,800 miles away from Orlando: Billings, Montana; the Grand Canyon; and Winnipeg, Canada.


----------



## Jaimetropmickey

I posted this in the August board as well. 
I was at the Magic Kingdom during the storm last night...  CRAZY lightning every few seconds for about 2 hours.  Ran to Pecos when we started to see the clouds rolling in.  Ankle-deep flooding throughout the Magic Kingdom...  rain coming into the side entrance of the restaurant.  There was a very brief power outage when the lights came on, there was no more music in the restaurant... no more music in Adventureland.  17 rides were down a bit past 8pm. We ended up leaving at 9... nothing much to do in the park!  

Monorail was also down... crazy long lines for buses and ferries to the TTC!  We were lucky to have a Pop bus waiting in the bay to leave.  

What a night!


----------



## crazy4wdw

2019 Halloween themed refillable mugs are starting to arrive at Disney Resorts

http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2019/...ey-world-refillable-resort-mugs-have-arrived/


----------



## mum22girlz

For those unable to see the Disney+ signup on the D23 page, I received an email invitation this morning.


----------



## Anthony Vito

I got my email for the Disney+ deal last night.  I'm not really sure what we're going to do though.

We were originally all in on Disney+ after the details provided in the spring. The plan was to sign up for the full year as soon as it came out. After the somewhat limited lineup of shows and movies that are going to be available on 11/12, I was leaning more towards waiting until after they build up more titles.

Now that there are reports that Disney+ might not be available on Amazon Fire TV at launch, it makes me really nervous to sign up for 3 years (two really for the price). They have provided no new or additional details on the service - even when trying to sign up for this deal, they're not providing the terms and conditions of the service, just that you have to sign up for the service for the full time and there are no refunds or partial refunds.

On top of that, it is difficult without knowing the extent of bundles that will be offered or how the other services may change their offerings to make bundling worth it. We currently have Hulu w/ Live TV, and they have not released any info yet on whether any bundles will be available with that (or with the limited commercial option). I'm not particularly interested in ESPN+ right now, but that could change if they make the daily shows available (particularly PTI and Highly Questionable) and with the ability to limit commercials.

Three years is an awfully long time for something sight unseen with no refunds. As an industry reporter pointed out recently, Disney's attempts at providing content/services in the past have failed spectacularly. I don't anticipate that this time, but they are asking for a lot of blind faith here.


----------



## Anthony Vito

I also find the three-year promotion interesting, since my guess is that it's really just an attempt to boost 4th quarter numbers and show large revenue already for the streaming service - although I'm curious what will happen when they're not adding subscribers quickly enough to make up for that initial influx of subscription money and it could look like Disney+ revenue is down (especially if many others sign up for the year subscription - there may be a lot less money coming into it in month 3, for example).


----------



## The Pho

Anthony Vito said:


> We currently have Hulu w/ Live TV, and they have not released any info yet on whether any bundles will be available with that (or with the limited commercial option).



They announced Disney+ would be an add on for Hulu.  So it should function the same as HBO and Showtime on there.  So just an extra for any level plan.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/disn...rs-galaxys-edge-in-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ng-to-disneys-hollywood-studios-on-august-29/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update *

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/tron...latest-look-at-construction-in-magic-kingdom/


----------



## PolyRob

Anthony Vito said:


> I got my email for the Disney+ deal last night. I'm not really sure what we're going to do though.
> 
> We were originally all in on Disney+ after the details provided in the spring. The plan was to sign up for the full year as soon as it came out. After the somewhat limited lineup of shows and movies that are going to be available on 11/12, I was leaning more towards waiting until after they build up more titles.
> 
> Now that there are reports that Disney+ might not be available on Amazon Fire TV at launch, it makes me really nervous to sign up for 3 years (two really for the price). They have provided no new or additional details on the service - even when trying to sign up for this deal, they're not providing the terms and conditions of the service, just that you have to sign up for the service for the full time and there are no refunds or partial refunds.
> 
> On top of that, it is difficult without knowing the extent of bundles that will be offered or how the other services may change their offerings to make bundling worth it. We currently have Hulu w/ Live TV, and they have not released any info yet on whether any bundles will be available with that (or with the limited commercial option). I'm not particularly interested in ESPN+ right now, but that could change if they make the daily shows available (particularly PTI and Highly Questionable) and with the ability to limit commercials.
> 
> Three years is an awfully long time for something sight unseen with no refunds. As an industry reporter pointed out recently, Disney's attempts at providing content/services in the past have failed spectacularly. I don't anticipate that this time, but they are asking for a lot of blind faith here.


I figured as a Disney fan it was easy to commit to 3 years. I also highly doubt the prices we see today undercutting all other streaming platforms will likely stick around. I know we have no idea what content will look like in 3 years, but I think it is very reasonable for the price. If I watch 7 new releases over the 36 months I have it I will feel I have broken even rather than purchasing the movies.



Anthony Vito said:


> I also find the three-year promotion interesting, since my guess is that it's really just an attempt to boost 4th quarter numbers and show large revenue already for the streaming service - although I'm curious what will happen when they're not adding subscribers quickly enough to make up for that initial influx of subscription money and it could look like Disney+ revenue is down (especially if many others sign up for the year subscription - there may be a lot less money coming into it in month 3, for example).


Remember that accounting software loophole? Maybe the Disney+ side of the Walt Disney Company is using the same system


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166340448207720448


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/late...loridian-walkway-and-bridge-to-magic-kingdom/


----------



## dlavender

With all the D23 news I somehow forgot that SW:GE was opening this week!
ETA:  In WDW...


----------



## Helvetica

mum22girlz said:


> For those unable to see the Disney+ signup on the D23 page, I received an email invitation this morning.
> View attachment 429981View attachment 429981



I got my D23 Disney Plus invitation this morning too. 

Only 76 more days!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Sorry if this was already posted but this is a good summary/cliff notes take on what is Batuu and the backstory to the land, etc

Might all be old news to some but thought it might be useful for people going soon that want to know more about it and its place in the Star Wars Universe

https://orlandoinformer.com/blog/st...dge/?utm_source=Facebook&utm_medium=Community


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166340448207720448



Does that mean two duplicate ride systems for capacity or that your single ride will involve you using two different ride systems?


----------



## OSUZorba

The Pho said:


> Real happy Illuminations still went on.  It’s probably the last time I’ll see it.


I got an awesome view from my hotel balcony. We called it at 8:30 to get there toddler in bed, when I didn't think they'd do it. She was very upset we weren't staying for fireworks.

Did they make any announcements in the park about it being delayed?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Does that mean two duplicate ride systems for capacity or that your single ride will involve you using two different ride systems?


Single ride uses multiple ride systems. This has been rumored for a while.


----------



## only hope

I haven’t gotten the Disney+ email but it finally showed up under my account. For those who have a Discover card, don’t forget to pay using Paypal to get your 5% cash back.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Single ride uses multiple ride systems. This has been rumored for a while.



Ok yeah, wasn't sure if it was two different things or like one thing but with a walking element outside of the vehicle as well (either before or that you rode, got off, then back on)


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Ok yeah, wasn't sure if it was two different things or like one thing but with a walking element outside of the vehicle as well (either before or that you rode, got off, then back on)


Think of it as 3 ride systems. You enter the transport which would be considered a rise system but also acts as a pre show. 

After that you walk into the bay to board your droid vehicle. This is the main portion of the ride. 

The finale of sorts has the vehicle lock into an escape pod in which you drop back to Batuu.


----------



## The Pho

OSUZorba said:


> I got an awesome view from my hotel balcony. We called it at 8:30 to get there toddler in bed, when I didn't think they'd do it. She was very upset we weren't staying for fireworks.
> 
> Did they make any announcements in the park about it being delayed?


Every 10 minutes they made an announcement.   Then we got an announcement it would start in 15 minutes.  There was much rejoicing.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/out-...rs-galaxys-edge-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/the-...date-at-swan-and-dolphin-complex-august-2019/


----------



## rteetz

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-of-the-resistance-at-star-wars-galaxys-edge/


----------



## prmatz

Did the folks who received the Disney+ D23 3-year offer receive a confirmation email after signing up? I expected something after signing up yesterday, but nothing yet.


----------



## only hope

prmatz said:


> Did the folks who received the Disney+ D23 3-year offer receive a confirmation email after signing up? I expected something after signing up yesterday, but nothing yet.



Nothing yet. Glad I’m not the only one.


----------



## PolyRob

prmatz said:


> Did the folks who received the Disney+ D23 3-year offer receive a confirmation email after signing up? I expected something after signing up yesterday, but nothing yet.





only hope said:


> Nothing yet. Glad I’m not the only one.


I signed up yesterday before the promo e-mails came out and got a "Welcome to Disney+" confirmation minutes after paying.



When did you pay? Email servers may be slammed.


----------



## dina444444

prmatz said:


> Did the folks who received the Disney+ D23 3-year offer receive a confirmation email after signing up? I expected something after signing up yesterday, but nothing yet.


I signed up on the show floor at the expo and it took a little bit for the email to show up. The way to check if it went through is to try and register again, once you put your email in it should take you to a two step authentication page about a 6 digit code.


----------



## Anthony Vito

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/the-...date-at-swan-and-dolphin-complex-august-2019/



The Cove is just an awkward name for that hotel.  I know The Dolphin is the fish and not the mammal, but still given its name, I can't help when those two names are together in the same sentence of thinking of the documentary "The Cove" about the mass killing of dolphins (mammals) and porpoises in Japan (they herd them into a cove, net them, and kill them with spears and knives).


----------



## MGMmjl

PolyRob said:


> I signed up yesterday before the promo e-mails came out and got a "Welcome to Disney+" confirmation minutes after paying.
> 
> View attachment 430024
> 
> When did you pay? Email servers may be slammed.



Same here, I got that confirmation e-mail shortly after paying.  I also signed up before the promo e-mail came out.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Not to put spoilers here but feedback from media that got to see in Rise of the Resistance is including things like "this will change how you think about Galaxy's Edge" and "is everything that makes Star Wars Star Wars"

If the daily experience delivers on what is shown so far it really could be a game changer it seems


----------



## Capang

only hope said:


> I haven’t gotten the Disney+ email but it finally showed up under my account. For those who have a Discover card, don’t forget to pay using Paypal to get your 5% cash back.


Same, no email but invite was in my account. 


prmatz said:


> Did the folks who received the Disney+ D23 3-year offer receive a confirmation email after signing up? I expected something after signing up yesterday, but nothing yet.


No email yet. I was worried.


----------



## fatmanatee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166380179427647489


----------



## Q-man

prmatz said:


> Did the folks who received the Disney+ D23 3-year offer receive a confirmation email after signing up? I expected something after signing up yesterday, but nothing yet.



If few pages back on this thread there was please gives us 24 hours notice on new memberships.  It took me over an hour to successfully get to the membership page and sign up this morning. I'd guess there server is being slammed.


----------



## MissGina5

If anyone wants to read my thoughts on D23...

I have a lot of thoughts!!

First, a lot of incessant updates on stuff we already know.

I love Festival of Fantasy but am kind of jealous at Disneyland’s new parade
Cirque show is exciting but again we spent too much time on it if you ask me.
Target is great. I once forgot to pack pants and this would help with that 

Avengers Campus is exciting and I look forward to the idea of the campuses interacting with each other! Love Spider-Man, am confused at what the avengers ride is, and happy they chose black panther for the 3rd ride. I’m also super hyped to meet Ant Man and all the characters they are bringing in.

As for EPCOT they teased figment so much for not actually ever bringing him up!!! That said I am so excited. I have been very worried about this remodel but that imagineer sounded good and honestly I’m seeing where the original park’s vision lines up with what we are getting. It seems to me to be taking the old stuff and making it more modern and easily adaptable. I see how they got play from wonders of life and I think dreamers point sounds just amazing!!!! I think that was my favorite part of the panel. I hate to lose the name Future World but we will probably still call that area that anyway . It really just refers to the side of Epcot lol. As for SSE I love it. In my point of you it was always about how the world has been brought together through time as communication developed and part of that for me has always been the storytelling aspect. This doesn’t feel far from the current iteration to me and I gotta say, as a librarian I am hyped. Moana also got me excited. It is the perfect integration of IP into Epcot if you ask me. Educational but character inspired. It also seems super family friendly and honestly gonna help in the summer 
I am kinda mad we didn’t get a new country, we should be getting a second maybe even a third country for EPCOTs 50th but maybe I’m being greedy. It’s been too long as it is.
Happy to hear the 50th will be a Disney worldwide celebration but honestly would have been horrified to hear otherwise!
Can’t believe they shoved IP into MDE, classic Chapek. Interested to see how it looks but _*hate the idea any TAs will lose business,*_ but I honestly don’t think Disney is capable of technology sophisticated enough to do so at this point so not toooooo worried.

Reflections looks better than I expected and I’d actually like to stay there. I am better they got Tianas place and wish they had taken the Pocahontas idea and ran with it more.
Star Wars hotel: amazing but expensive, I tuned out for my own well being and also I’m just sick of Star Wars news at this point. I want new news lol. Still excited for all the new Star Wars stuff though

Joe Rohde working on Lighthouse point might drive me to go on my first Disney Cruise. I think he is perfect for this job knowing that the locals were worried about preserving their culture.

I’m curious what the final verdict will be on the imagination pavilion, as they say on podcast the ride: keep it, plus it up, or burn it down?!


Do we think this is the end of park’s news for awhile or just that they couldn’t fit everything? I hope we don’t have to wait too long for new updates.


----------



## KevM

I may have just missed this getting reported over the weekend with all the other news, but O hadn’t seen that Disney Plus shows will be on a weekly schedule and not released all at once.

https://consequenceofsound.net/2019/08/disney-plus-tv-shows-episodes-weekly/


----------



## Eeyore daily

That's what Hulu does so it's not surprisingly if that's the case.


----------



## The Pho

Anthony Vito said:


> The Cove is just an awkward name for that hotel.  I know The Dolphin is the fish and not the mammal, but still given its name, I can't help when those two names are together in the same sentence of thinking of the documentary "The Cove" about the mass killing of dolphins (mammals) and porpoises in Japan (they herd them into a cove, net them, and kill them with spears and knives).


There’s been talk within Marriott about changing the name.


----------



## CastAStone

The Pho said:


> There’s been talk within Marriott about changing the name.


“The Alligator” sounds right for Central Florida and fits in with the semi aquatic animal theme.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166407401253134336


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MissGina5 said:


> If anyone wants to read my thoughts on D23...
> 
> I have a lot of thoughts!!
> 
> First, a lot of incessant updates on stuff we already know.
> 
> I love Festival of Fantasy but am kind of jealous at Disneyland’s new parade
> Cirque show is exciting but again we spent too much time on it if you ask me.
> Target is great. I once forgot to pack pants and this would help with that
> 
> Avengers Campus is exciting and I look forward to the idea of the campuses interacting with each other! Love Spider-Man, am confused at what the avengers ride is, and happy they chose black panther for the 3rd ride. I’m also super hyped to meet Ant Man and all the characters they are bringing in.
> 
> As for EPCOT they teased figment so much for not actually ever bringing him up!!! That said I am so excited. I have been very worried about this remodel but that imagineer sounded good and honestly I’m seeing where the original park’s vision lines up with what we are getting. It seems to me to be taking the old stuff and making it more modern and easily adaptable. I see how they got play from wonders of life and I think dreamers point sounds just amazing!!!! I think that was my favorite part of the panel. I hate to lose the name Future World but we will probably still call that area that anyway . It really just refers to the side of Epcot lol. As for SSE I love it. In my point of you it was always about how the world has been brought together through time as communication developed and part of that for me has always been the storytelling aspect. This doesn’t feel far from the current iteration to me and I gotta say, as a librarian I am hyped. Moana also got me excited. It is the perfect integration of IP into Epcot if you ask me. Educational but character inspired. It also seems super family friendly and honestly gonna help in the summer
> I am kinda mad we didn’t get a new country, we should be getting a second maybe even a third country for EPCOTs 50th but maybe I’m being greedy. It’s been too long as it is.
> Happy to hear the 50th will be a Disney worldwide celebration but honestly would have been horrified to hear otherwise!
> Can’t believe they shoved IP into MDE, classic Chapek. Interested to see how it looks but _*hate the idea any TAs will lose business,*_ but I honestly don’t think Disney is capable of technology sophisticated enough to do so at this point so not toooooo worried.
> 
> Reflections looks better than I expected and I’d actually like to stay there. I am better they got Tianas place and wish they had taken the Pocahontas idea and ran with it more.
> Star Wars hotel: amazing but expensive, I tuned out for my own well being and also I’m just sick of Star Wars news at this point. I want new news lol. Still excited for all the new Star Wars stuff though
> 
> Joe Rohde working on Lighthouse point might drive me to go on my first Disney Cruise. I think he is perfect for this job knowing that the locals were worried about preserving their culture.
> 
> I’m curious what the final verdict will be on the imagination pavilion, as they say on podcast the ride: keep it, plus it up, or burn it down?!
> 
> 
> Do we think this is the end of park’s news for awhile or just that they couldn’t fit everything? I hope we don’t have to wait too long for new updates.



I agree with just about every brake you have, but I don't think the Genie will negatively impact TAs ... I think people that already leverage TAs will rely on them to set up their Genies.  If anything, bring able to offer this might increase demand for them


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166407401253134336



Yeah, that is Twitter's job!


----------



## fatmanatee

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166407401253134336



Hm. 

"When asked about the possibility of creatures and droids roaming the land, Chapek says Galaxy’s Edge will grow over time and add elements, but he also comments that it already has more characters than any other land because each Cast Member has their own backstory."

(This was being discussed over on the SW board and I think droids would be a major addition to the area if they can get it right)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

fatmanatee said:


> Hm.
> 
> "When asked about the possibility of creatures and droids roaming the land, Chapek says Galaxy’s Edge will grow over time and add elements, but he also comments that it already has more characters than any other land because each Cast Member has their own backstory."
> 
> (This was being discussed over on the SW board and I think droids would be a major addition to the area if they can get it right)



I think we will start to see things like roaming droids first just during the time those staying at the Star Wars Hotel are in Batuu during their stay


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/shou...he-world-of-avatar-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166407401253134336


Shareholders due measure success by attendance, though, and so far DLR has been a disappointment for attendance and anything else is spin. Now, that is likely due to the aggressive pricing and blackouts, as opposed to the land itself, but it does show that the land isn't driving the turnout of new customers like they thought it would.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OSUZorba said:


> Shareholders due measure success by attendance, though, and so far DLR has been a disappointment for attendance and anything else is spin. Now, that is likely due to the aggressive pricing and blackouts, as opposed to the land itself, but it does show that the land isn't driving the turnout of new customers like they thought it would.



Yeah hard to spin that you spent $1bn on a land and attendance went down... Even if in long run it is a big positive to revenue


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166432401028870144


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166407401253134336


Definitely just a response to Hagrid's and DL's low crowds. Based on that logic I guess 7DMT, FoP, and SDD are all unsuccessful. Granted they're not 10 hours, but what are those experiences like? Love you Disney, but why say these things?


----------



## fatmanatee

OSUZorba said:


> Shareholders due measure success by attendance, though, and so far DLR has been a disappointment for attendance and anything else is spin. Now, that is likely due to the aggressive pricing and blackouts, as opposed to the land itself, but it does show that the land isn't driving the turnout of new customers like they thought it would.


His quotes, at least in this case, are very corporate-speak. I'm not as familiar with him as others here but he seems like the type of guy who would appeal to execs, doing some gymnastics to spin a negative as a positive. Hence: "we don't have droids right now but the cast members have backstories!"


----------



## crazy4wdw

Permits were filed today for Crossings Town Center (at Flamingo Crossings, west of AK) which will include a Target, Walgreens, and Speedway.   I'm guessing this is the Target store which was announced at the D23 Expo.

http://wdwmagic.com/other/flamingo-...for-the-town-center-at-flamingo-crossings.htm


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166445444437725184


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166406482360852481


----------



## MGMmjl

It looks like the D23 website is having some issues currently:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166458303259369472


----------



## Mattimation

MGMmjl said:


> It looks like the D23 website is having some issues currently:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166458303259369472



Yeah - I signed up last night and just tried to take advantage of their 2 years 1 year free deal, and I saw it had crashed. I'm sure many people have the same idea right now


----------



## chicagoshannon

I was just trying to sign up for the deal.  I didn't realize there was a free membership option or I would have done it  yesterday.  I was an original D23 member but let the membership go after a year.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Hondo at the media event


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166491559350743040


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

TSA bans GE Coke bottles


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166496840252104713


----------



## dlavender

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> TSA bans GE Coke bottles
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166496840252104713



Well, I get why...


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> TSA bans GE Coke bottles
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166496840252104713


I'm a bit surprised we're just hearing about this. I know DLR is more of a locals park but you'd think it would have gotten around _somewhere _since it's been open for months unless it's somehow been slipped through the cracks (I haven't been keeping up with the Star Wars threads). I assume when they mean TSA they are meaning in general not just MCO (the article mentions OC Register). Edit: Nevermind I see further clicks opens a new article which confirms they mean DLR and WDW.

I guess my only option IF we get them is to stuff it in my husband's car which will be shipped back home but that sucks even while it's absolutely understandable


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I'm a bit surprised we're just hearing about this. I know DLR is more of a locals park but you'd think it would have gotten around _somewhere _since it's been open for months unless it's somehow been slipped through the cracks (I haven't been keeping up with the Star Wars threads). I assume when they mean TSA they are meaning in general not just MCO (the article mentions OC Register).
> 
> I guess my only option IF we get them is to stuff it in my husband's car which will be shipped back home but that sucks even while it's absolutely understandable


People have definitely gotten them through.


----------



## rteetz

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-studios/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q4wo0822190828190008F


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> People have definitely gotten them through.


Well I thought that would have been the case which is why I was confused it's just coming out now. I don't want to take any chances but I'm lucky I even have that option of my husband's car. I would hate to get to the airport if I opted to get one only to have to throw it away since it can't even be in checked luggage and honestly I'm not even sure it would have dawned on me until this article though it makes sense why they wouldn't want them.


----------



## msteddom

I’m going to guess that they were allowed though until someone specifically asked.


----------



## rteetz

I would think if you separate the cap and bottle it would get through as well.


----------



## OSUZorba

fatmanatee said:


> His quotes, at least in this case, are very corporate-speak. I'm not as familiar with him as others here but he seems like the type of guy who would appeal to execs, doing some gymnastics to spin a negative as a positive. Hence: "we don't have droids right now but the cast members have backstories!"


Yeah, I agree, he has to spin the negatives. Doesn't mean we have to believe he actually thinks that.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> People have definitely gotten them through.


Yep I got empty ones through my carry on and full ones in my checked bags out of Vegas in July.


----------



## Clockwork

The Pho said:


> Yep I got empty ones through my carry on and full ones in my checked bags out of Vegas in July.


Same here I had no issues I had one for the plane home and a few in my checked bag. No issues at all.


----------



## Iowamomof4

The cap separates into two pieces even. This really seems like a non-issue to me. If they weren't called "thermal detonator" I'm not sure how they could really be considered replicas of explosives. They don't look much like a grenade to me, especially since any x-ray machine would easily see they are plastic.


----------



## Helvetica

I can’t image any TSA agent would mistake a soda bottle for a bomb, but I’m definitely going to take the cap off and separate it from the bottle just in case.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OSUZorba said:


> Yeah, I agree, he has to spin the negatives. Doesn't mean we have to believe he actually thinks that.



I also think it might be a bit that they do actualyl tihnk that simply having 10 hour waits for a ride that has lots of technical difficulties isn't the only way to measure success .. but yeah, he is going to spin it that they only look at other things to downplay that


----------



## OSUZorba

TheMaxRebo said:


> I also think it might be a bit that they do actualyl tihnk that simply having 10 hour waits for a ride that has lots of technical difficulties isn't the only way to measure success .. but yeah, he is going to spin it that they only look at other things to downplay that


Yeah, I agree, 10 hour waits with lots of break downs isn't really a shining success story either. It'll be interesting to see how it affects UO's attendance, though.


----------



## The Pho

OSUZorba said:


> Yeah, I agree, 10 hour waits with lots of break downs isn't really a shining success story either. It'll be interesting to see how it affects UO's attendance, though.


Seemed mostly reliable today there.  Waits were down to 30 minutes.   And it only broke once that I saw.  The ride is a big hit when it works, can’t imagine it doesn’t help them.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Major Menu Modifications Debut at Landscape of Flavors at Disney's Art of Animation Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Warns You May Lose FX and National Geographic Channels if You Have Dish Network


----------



## rteetz

*News*

ESPN and United Soccer League Announce Agreement That Lasts Through 2022


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Major Menu Modifications Debut at Landscape of Flavors at Disney's Art of Animation Resort


Wow, a lot of items have been removed! Those pasta meals seemed extremely popular when I would walk through Landscape of Flavors for a mug refill. I wonder how the guests will feel about it.


----------



## skier_pete

I just wanted to say any argument that Galaxy's Edge is a bust isn't really paying attention. We were there for 4 days, and waits for the ride were 50-70 minutes all day, and that's remember a high capacity ride with no fast pass, which typically takes 80% of the capacity, and leads to the 3 hour standby waits. If Disney just wanted to make it LOOK busy, they could've put in the FP system and create long lines. The droid shop and lightsaber shops were both busy, as was Oga's Cantina, and while the land wasn't packed with people it was always busy. So really I think the death knell over it is way over-rated.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## dina444444

*News*

https://deadline.com/2019/08/disney...-and-national-geographic-blackout-1202705486/


----------



## scrappinginontario

PolyRob said:


> Wow, a lot of items have been removed! Those pasta meals seemed extremely popular when I would walk through Landscape of Flavors for a mug refill. I wonder how the guests will feel about it.


If that’s the ‘design your own’ pasta station, our family for one will be very disappointed!   Our family stays at Pop and at least once per trip we would head to AoA specifically for this dish.  

This is making me wonder if the recent rumour of making all the resort food courts more generic might be true.  That would be really disappointing as it’s neat to visit other resorts to see them and eat at their food courts.  Last Dec we travelled to POFQ to try their beignets ind oh my, it was worth the trip!!

I’ll need to look more closely at the new Landscape of Flavor menu to see if it’s worth visiting during our upcoming trip.


----------



## only hope

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Major Menu Modifications Debut at Landscape of Flavors at Disney's Art of Animation Resort



There was a lot of fanfare about the different offerings, customizable items, and many healthy choices when AoA opened, how that was the future of food courts...now its pretty much your standard food court fare. Guess the future wasn’t profitable enough. It’s a shame, the food really added to the theme there.


----------



## Brocktoon

TheMaxRebo said:


> Sorry if this was already posted but this is a good summary/cliff notes take on what is Batuu and the backstory to the land, etc
> 
> Might all be old news to some but thought it might be useful for people going soon that want to know more about it and its place in the Star Wars Universe
> 
> https://orlandoinformer.com/blog/st...dge/?utm_source=Facebook&utm_medium=Community



Reviews are starting to pop up for the new Galaxy's Edge: Black Spire novel.  So far reviews are pretty good for what many thought would be a cash grab tie-in novel.  The book does seem to point to Batuu and especially Savi's workshop potentially playing a key role in Rise of Skywalker


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

New food options at DHS for GE opening 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166681081032011776


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Brocktoon said:


> Reviews are starting to pop up for the new Galaxy's Edge: Black Spire novel.  So far reviews are pretty good for what many thought would be a cash grab tie-in novel.  The book does seem to point to Batuu and especially Savi's workshop potentially playing a key role in Rise of Skywalker



I actually decided to buy it and just started it last night.  Definitely feels like it will be useful for setting the stage / filling some gaps before Rise of Skywalker 

Glad I read Phasma first as it (and characters from it) are referenced


----------



## firefly_ris

only hope said:


> There was a lot of fanfare about the different offerings, customizable items, and many healthy choices when AoA opened, how that was the future of food courts...now its pretty much your standard food court fare. Guess the future wasn’t profitable enough. It’s a shame, the food really added to the theme there.



It might not just be profit (though probably part of it). I was/am in a CBR Facebook group when I was planning that trip and when they reopened Centertown with a much more unique and Caribbean "inspired" menu, about some people in the group really dug the variety, but every single day there's a post moaning about where are all the "normal " foods like chicken nuggets. Unfortunately a lot of guests (not just kids) have really basic palettes and are scared of words like "plantain" or "banana leaf" or in the case of Sebastian's, "goat"... so sometimes it's guest pushback too.

The pasta thing I can't explain though since it's pasta, so pretty easy to please people with and not particularly expensive to serve...


----------



## OKW Lover

Iowamomof4 said:


> This really seems like a non-issue to me. If they weren't called "thermal detonator" I'm not sure how they could really be considered replicas of explosives.


The average person might not realize it, but they are very similar to a standard military hand grenade.  I suspect most people think the "pineapple" hand grenade is still what the military uses, but that's not the case.


----------



## tlmadden73

PolyRob said:


> Wow, a lot of items have been removed! Those pasta meals seemed extremely popular when I would walk through Landscape of Flavors for a mug refill. I wonder how the guests will feel about it.


Wow. I never stayed at AoA, and have a trip plan for October. Never realized they had such a diverse menu compared to say Pop Century or the All-Stars. I guess it was more of a "moderate" anyone (due to prices).  I mean, I have a Little Mermaid room booked (which I understand are just well-themed rooms the same size as the other Values) and paying almost double what I've paid for All-Stars or Pop. 

I guess it is just cheaper to simplify it. I think some restaurants try to have too many options and that probably drives their prices up to keep that much variety in stock. (Plus it slows down service and quality). Look at Chick-Fil-A compared to McDonalds. McDonalds tries to make its menu so broad it doesn't do anything well. Chick Fil-A sells only chicken .. and does it really really good. 

So .. to most guests (like me) who never experienced the previous menu, it's not like we will be missing it. 
Based on how my family vacations, the food courts are usually for a meal or two on arrival and departure day .. and maybe the occasional breakfast. Everything else is eating at the parks.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Major Menu Modifications Debut at Landscape of Flavors at Disney's Art of Animation Resort




This is really disappointing!


----------



## Brocktoon

TheMaxRebo said:


> I actually decided to buy it and just started it last night.  Definitely feels like it will be useful for setting the stage / filling some gaps before Rise of Skywalker
> 
> Glad I read Phasma first as it (and characters from it) are referenced



Can anyone confirm ... it looked like it was Vi Moradi (main character from Phasma and Black Spire) that was the hologram in the Rise of the Resistance pre-show video?  I've also heard that they have a CM at Disneyland's GE that interacts with the guests as Vi Moradi?  If so, that pretty cool how well they're developing the backstory to make GE feel more alive


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> This is really disappointing!



That's a lot of removals! I mean, how do you get rid of a kid's grilled cheese? 

(not whining  )


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Brocktoon said:


> Can anyone confirm ... it looked like it was Vi Moradi (main character from Phasma and Black Spire) that was the hologram in the Rise of the Resistance pre-show video?  I've also heard that they have a CM at Disneyland's GE that interacts with the guests as Vi Moradi?  If so, that pretty cool how well they're developing the backstory to make GE feel more alive



yes, that is Vi Moradi in the hologram and she is in the land (will be at both Batuu West and East)


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> That's a lot of removals! I mean, how do you get rid of a kid's grilled cheese?
> 
> (not whining  )




And I am an idiot that promised my kid chocolate chip pancakes on her first Disney day. LOL! Guess she'll survive on donuts.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/otterbox-unveils-limited-edition-disney-villains-collection/


----------



## rteetz




----------



## BorderTenny

firefly_ris said:


> It might not just be profit (though probably part of it). I was/am in a CBR Facebook group when I was planning that trip and when they reopened Centertown with a much more unique and Caribbean "inspired" menu, about some people in the group really dug the variety, but every single day there's a post moaning about where are all the "normal " foods like chicken nuggets. Unfortunately a lot of guests (not just kids) have really basic palettes and are scared of words like "plantain" or "banana leaf" or in the case of Sebastian's, "goat"... so sometimes it's guest pushback too.
> 
> The pasta thing I can't explain though since it's pasta, so pretty easy to please people with and not particularly expensive to serve...


In the case of Sebastian's, the excessive number of times "cilantro" appears on the menu is a much bigger turn-off than one or two appearances of "goat." At least for me, and for the thousands of people with the genetic predisposition to find cilantro disgusting.


----------



## Farro

BorderTenny said:


> In the case of Sebastian's, the excessive number of times "cilantro" appears on the menu is a much bigger turn-off than one or two appearances of "goat." At least for me, and for the thousands of people with the genetic predisposition to find cilantro disgusting.



So weird about cilantro.

And I'm one of the people that LOVE cilantro! Mmmm, mmm that smell!


----------



## Eeyore daily

I'm on the "hate cilantro" team too can't get past the soap smell/taste lol. That and not liking plantains makes the food at CBR not my priority to ever try. 

What I don't understand is changing from challah french toast to regular french toast.  It's way better with some challah bread, I mean not like I can eat it but still. Also getting rid of all the pasta makes no sense. That's almost a universal food group in itself.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

So Opening Ceremony for Batuu East was pretty minimal ... seemed like just Chapek and some costumed characters 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166720420281769984


----------



## firefly_ris

BorderTenny said:


> In the case of Sebastian's, the excessive number of times "cilantro" appears on the menu is a much bigger turn-off than one or two appearances of "goat." At least for me, and for the thousands of people with the genetic predisposition to find cilantro disgusting.



Good point! I was there in February and don't remember reading any cilantro on the menu, but my memory is horrible and I'm generally indifferent to it myself. 

I mentioned the goat because they have removed it as a regular full entree from the menu since then (and it's what I ordered and was the only really good item we were served out of what everyone at my table chose), now it's only available as part of the "taste of the Caribbean" entree which has it alongside a bunch of other stuff.


----------



## scrappinginontario

SaintsManiac said:


> And I am an idiot that promised my kid chocolate chip pancakes on her first Disney day. LOL! Guess she'll survive on donuts.


As of right now the chocolate chip pancakes are still available at Pop.  It might be worth the walk across the bridge to Pop.


----------



## SaintsManiac

scrappinginontario said:


> As of right now the chocolate chip pancakes are still available at Pop.  It might be worth the walk across the bridge to Pop.




Well we are staying at Pop. The plan was to walk to AoA, have breakfast and do the drawing class. 

If they stay on Pop menu I guess we will just eat there!


----------



## kmatts

SaintsManiac said:


> And I am an idiot that promised my kid chocolate chip pancakes on her first Disney day. LOL! Guess she'll survive on donuts.



Looks like they're on the Landscape menu as an adult entree for $12.49


----------



## only hope

Does anyone know where and what Lower Bradley Falls is at AK? There’s supposed to be a special photopass opportunity there tomorrow only for passholders. I’ve been going to AK for many years and have never heard of it! I know there’s a waterfall on the path between Africa and Asia, near where Bugs Life exits...maybe thats it?


----------



## firefly_ris

only hope said:


> Does anyone know where and what Lower Bradley Falls is at AK? There’s supposed to be a special photopass opportunity there tomorrow only for passholders. I’ve been going to AK for many years and have never heard of it! I know there’s a waterfall on the path between Africa and Asia, near where Bugs Life exits...maybe thats it?



I think there's a food kiosk (or there was) called "Bradley Falls" on that path between Africa and Asia so I'm assuming you're right, that waterfall is probably Lower Bradley Falls....


----------



## Mal6586

only hope said:


> Does anyone know where and what Lower Bradley Falls is at AK? There’s supposed to be a special photopass opportunity there tomorrow only for passholders. I’ve been going to AK for many years and have never heard of it! I know there’s a waterfall on the path between Africa and Asia, near where Bugs Life exits...maybe thats it?


Yeah, all I could find online was the kiosk mentioned above, but there is a camera on the map, so I think it's probably right about here.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/the-silver-c-lounge-named-as-star-wars-hotel-bar-and-lounge/


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166727927318437888


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166742370647515138


----------



## ejgonz2

PolyRob said:


> Wow, a lot of items have been removed! Those pasta meals seemed extremely popular when I would walk through Landscape of Flavors for a mug refill. I wonder how the guests will feel about it.



And no more Surf and Surf?!?! Love that sandwich and planned to eat there while staying at POP early next year. Will probably head over to CBR that menu looks interesting.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166733377975832576


----------



## dlavender

I somehow did not realize that HS would be open to everyone starting at 6 AM this weekend.. Did that change? I thought it was only EMH.


----------



## bryana

Mal6586 said:


> Yeah, all I could find online was the kiosk mentioned above, but there is a camera on the map, so I think it's probably right about here.
> View attachment 430320



I hit a photographer there on my trip last year and they might be some of my favorite pictures from the trip. I don’t ever remember there being a photographer there before that trip, but I’m glad there’s one now because it has a great backdrop of the water/ROL theater/Everest.


----------



## Moliphino

dlavender said:


> I somehow did not realize that HS would be open to everyone starting at 6 AM this weekend.. Did that change? I thought it was only EMH.



It's EMH 6-9am starting on Sunday. Regular park hours 6am-10pm through Saturday.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Passports to the Parks is filming at DHS and Cast Members can be seen in the station and have also 'flown' to Caribbean Beach Resort and back! 

We're making progress folks!!


----------



## Bay Max

TheMaxRebo said:


> I actually decided to buy it and just started it last night.  Definitely feels like it will be useful for setting the stage / filling some gaps before Rise of Skywalker
> 
> Glad I read Phasma first as it (and characters from it) are referenced



Is it necessary to read Phasma first?  Or can I just start with Black Spire?


----------



## Mika02

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Major Menu Modifications Debut at Landscape of Flavors at Disney's Art of Animation Resort



This is pretty disappointing we found Landscape of flavor to be some of the best food flavorwise on property with POFQ  being at the top. Very weird changes at that unless they changed suppliers or something.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Bay Max said:


> Is it necessary to read Phasma first?  Or can I just start with Black Spire?



So I am just starting but I think you will be fine.  They actually give like a very quick summary of what happened to Vi in Phasma, etc, you would just know some of the characters better ( Vi, Cardinal, etc)


----------



## only hope

firefly_ris said:


> I think there's a food kiosk (or there was) called "Bradley Falls" on that path between Africa and Asia so I'm assuming you're right, that waterfall is probably Lower Bradley Falls....





Mal6586 said:


> Yeah, all I could find online was the kiosk mentioned above, but there is a camera on the map, so I think it's probably right about here.
> View attachment 430320



I forgot about the waterfall on the main path between Africa and Asia. I was thinking of the one behind the tree of life, just before you reach Africa. I just remembered that teres a waterfall on the Discovery Trails too. Or maybe it’s not by a waterfall at all. I don’t think it would be where theres a camera on the map as it’s a one day thing. Hopefully the CM know where it is. We’re certaintly not going to wander around- we have to catch a flight to another planet


----------



## Bay Max

TheMaxRebo said:


> So I am just starting but I think you will be fine.  They actually give like a very quick summary of what happened to Vi in Phasma, etc, you would just know some of the characters better ( Vi, Cardinal, etc)



Thanks!


----------



## Firebird060

Quick question for my fellow D23 Members,  has anyone received a shipping notice for the quarterly Magazine. I dont remember getting shipping notifications from D23 for anything beyond the normal yearly gift which i got months ago but deff not a year ago.   I just received a fresh notice today did anyone else receive one, I can only imagine it is this quarters post d23 mag.


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> So I am just starting but I think you will be fine.  They actually give like a very quick summary of what happened to Vi in Phasma, etc, you would just know some of the characters better ( Vi, Cardinal, etc)


I read Phasma (maybe a year ago) .. and totally didn't connect that the main resistance character in that book is the same one that runs around Black Spire Outpost. Without Rise of the Resistance, no easy way (outside of books/comics) to know what her name is. When I was there for the previews . .I couldn't remember her name.. but even hearing it .. I didn't remember her name in the book. 

Thanks!

Vi is more just the "storyteller" in the Phasma book, not a main character if I recall, so should be fine not reading it. It's an interesting read if you care to know the very odd backstory to Captain Phasma .. which .. in my opinion .. doesn't really matter in the mythology of Star Wars since Phasma is such a minor character in the movies.


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> So Opening Ceremony for Batuu East was pretty minimal ... seemed like just Chapek and some costumed characters
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166720420281769984


Really cool to see a live action Hondo character. If it wasn't for his distinct voice, he easily could be another character that just wanders around Black Spire Outpost. 

But .. the quality of that costume gives me hope that maybe we can actually have some aliens wandering around the outpost with Chewie.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Firebird060 said:


> Quick question for my fellow D23 Members,  has anyone received a shipping notice for the quarterly Magazine. I dont remember getting shipping notifications from D23 for anything beyond the normal yearly gift which i got months ago but deff not a year ago.   I just received a fresh notice today did anyone else receive one, I can only imagine it is this quarters post d23 mag.


It is for the magazine.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> I read Phasma (maybe a year ago) .. and totally didn't connect that the main resistance character in that book is the same one that runs around Black Spire Outpost. Without Rise of the Resistance, no easy way (outside of books/comics) to know what her name is. When I was there for the previews . .I couldn't remember her name.. but even hearing it .. I didn't remember her name in the book.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Vi is more just the "storyteller" in the Phasma book, not a main character if I recall, so should be fine not reading it. It's an interesting read if you care to know the very odd backstory to Captain Phasma .. which .. in my opinion .. doesn't really matter in the mythology of Star Wars since Phasma is such a minor character in the movies.



Cardinal is in the new book too ... So just more background on him and how he came to the Resistance


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> Really cool to see a live action Hondo character. If it wasn't for his distinct voice, he easily could be another character that just wanders around Black Spire Outpost.
> 
> But .. the quality of that costume gives me hope that maybe we can actually have some aliens wandering around the outpost with Chewie.



Well, Jim Cummings does the voice so maybe we could get a walk-around character of Winnie the Pooh cosplaying as Hondo


----------



## OSUZorba

They are installing another tower crane at Tron.


----------



## rteetz

OSUZorba said:


> They are installing another tower crane at Tron.


That one looks bigger at least from that angle.


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> That one looks bigger at least from that angle.


I didn't get that close to it during the daylight, but it looked the same size to me in person.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

So perhaps the reports of Star Wars demise were a bit exaggerated

Large crowds existed at 2:30am, Smuggler's Run up to 300 min wait at 5:30am


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167007334847193088
From 3 hours ago:


From 2 hours ago:


----------



## mikepizzo

TheMaxRebo said:


> So perhaps the reports of Star Wars demise were a bit exaggerated
> 
> Large crowds existed at 2:30am, Smuggler's Run up to 300 min wait at 5:30am
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167007334847193088
> From 3 hours ago:
> View attachment 430545
> 
> From 2 hours ago:
> View attachment 430546



This is Galaxy's Edge East, right?

How were people writing off a whole land before it was even open?

EDIT:  Open to the general public I mean


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> So perhaps the reports of Star Wars demise were a bit exaggerated
> 
> Large crowds existed at 2:30am, Smuggler's Run up to 300 min wait at 5:30am
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167007334847193088
> From 3 hours ago:
> View attachment 430545
> 
> From 2 hours ago:
> View attachment 430546


It’s crazy in here, pretty much the crowd I expected.  Although there was somebody who needed to be informed of what a lightsaber was, not really sure why she was in line so early.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

So someone mapped out how the queue was lined up for the 300 min (5 hour) like for Smuggler's Run and based on a description someone else said, this seems pretty accurate



Also, a good day to go do non-GE stuff at DHS


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikepizzo said:


> This is Galaxy's Edge East, right?
> 
> How were people writing off a whole land before it was even open?
> 
> EDIT:  Open to the general public I mean



Based on low crowds at Disneyland (granted they ignored things like AP blackouts, etc)


----------



## rteetz

These photos are from @AMusicLifeForMe from around 7:30 this morning.


----------



## SaintsManiac

The pictures from the MK have me aching with jealousy. It looks like a ghost town. 10 minute wait for 7D!!!


----------



## Firebird060

Long Holiday weekend that normally makes MK packed,   lol for those who dont care about star wars today is going to be a perfect day to walk right down the middle of Main Street USA


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

SaintsManiac said:


> The pictures from the MK have me aching with jealousy. It looks like a ghost town. 10 minute wait for 7D!!!



I just did the exact same thing!  I even went back to make sure it WAS open at 8AM!  Nothing more than a 10 minute wait.  I'd be all up in that!  I think the new land is cool and will be excited to see it, but no one in our family is really big on Star Wars.  We don't NOT like it, we're just not gonna be waiting in hours long lines to see it.  We'll be there next weekend, so I'm curious what the rest of DHS continues to look like over the next few days.  I'm gonna have a 6 year old with a brand new Bo Peep costume from her birthday this coming Sunday that'll need some TSL pics!  (Even if Bo DOES go away 9/1).


----------



## scrappinginontario

Millenium Falcon down to 180 mins!  Really, that's not bad at all, especially since they're boarding groups 5-45 so many new people are being granted access!



SaintsManiac said:


> The pictures from the MK have me aching with jealousy. It looks like a ghost town. 10 minute wait for 7D!!!


I'll be watching closely to see if anything like this continues.  Watching lots of lines over the next week to plan our arrival times at the parks although I'm guessing the extremely light crowds at MK and AK will not last.


----------



## andyw715

I hope BSO is prepared for the hurricane.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> These photos are from @AMusicLifeForMe from around 7:30 this morning.
> 
> View attachment 430554View attachment 430555View attachment 430556View attachment 430557View attachment 430558



So in fitting with the neighborhood theme of Epcot,guess this is World Lines or World Signs ..   but seems like everything is very well organized


----------



## TheMaxRebo

andyw715 said:


> I hope BSO is prepared for the hurricane.



Guest: are you prepared for the Hurricane?

Batuu CM: I don't know what a hurricane is, but we are concerned about the ocular water weather event that is approaching!


----------



## Helvetica

Today seems like a perfect day to be at the Magic Kingdom.


----------



## mikepizzo

TheMaxRebo said:


> Based on low crowds at Disneyland (granted they ignored things like AP blackouts, etc)



Well sure, when you alienate 80% of your guests, what do you expect to happen.  As a non Star Wars fan, I enjoyed Galaxy's Edge.  Using the Play Disney's Parks app to turn my phone into a Data Pad and do specific jobs really did a good job keeping me in the land.  I could have finished all the jobs in that afternoon if I wanted to though.


----------



## rteetz

Falcon at 195

Slinky at 60 for comparison.


----------



## BorderTenny

Even Flight of Passage is currently showing less than an hour wait.


----------



## CastAStone

rteetz said:


> Falcon at 195
> 
> Slinky at 60 for comparison.


Nothing even at an hour in any other parks. FOP at 55; 7DMT at 50, Navi, Meet Mickey (MK), Meet Elsa/Anna, TT and Soarin all at 45. Good day to be at MK/AK especially.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/n...rker-suffers-severe-injuries-accident-1235306


----------



## Douglas Dubh

CastAStone said:


> Nothing even at an hour in any other parks. FOP at 55; 7DMT at 50, Navi, Meet Mickey (MK), Meet Elsa/Anna, TT and Soarin all at 45. Good day to be at MK/AK especially.


But probably not a good day to ride the Friendship Boat between HS and Epcot.


----------



## Helvetica

Opening Team Magic Bands


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Helvetica said:


> Opening Team Magic Bands



I like that Disney did this ... Likely doesn't really cost them all that much but I am sure it means a lot to the CMs receiving them


----------



## Firebird060

TheMaxRebo said:


> I like that Disney did this ... Likely doesn't really cost them all that much but I am sure it means a lot to the CMs receiving them



I agree it also doesnt hurt that it looks kinda kool as well


----------



## dlavender

Crowds tomorrow should be low as well. I know we were toying with the idea of heading down for the day, but not with Dorian looming. Gotta stay home and batten down the hatches.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

dlavender said:


> Crowds tomorrow should be low as well. I know we were toying with the idea of heading down for the day, but not with Dorian looming. Gotta stay home and batten down the hatches.


And my husband is telling me--"hey it's a great time to go down to WDW"..it's kinda been our inside joke ever since we went down during Irma.


----------



## umichigan10

How close is the studios to hitting capacity? 

Assuming not very close, seeing as most other rides are pretty manageable today.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> And my husband is telling me--"hey it's a great time to go down to WDW"..it's kinda been our inside joke ever since we went down during Irma.



LOL - we were there too and my husband insists it was our best disney trip ever.


----------



## rteetz

umichigan10 said:


> How close is the studios to hitting capacity?
> 
> Assuming not very close, seeing as most other rides are pretty manageable today.


Not close.


----------



## rteetz

https://backtobatuu.com


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167107805922385920

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167105386660466690

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167104700396769282


----------



## tlmadden73

Man .. using the 6 AM extra magic hours to get on NON Star Wars rides will be pretty nice the next few months. Seems like a great way to get short wait for SDD without a FP.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Tourists File Lawsuit After Allegedly Finding Bugs in Their Food at Disney’s Polynesian Village Resort


----------



## mum22girlz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> And my husband is telling me--"hey it's a great time to go down to WDW"..it's kinda been our inside joke ever since we went down during Irma.


I was trying to talk DH into the same thing! We did Matthew and it was the best trip ever!


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167109366635479040


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

It will be interesting to see wait times for smuggler's run in the next few weeks.

See if there's a big drop off after opening day hype.

Really makes me just want to go back to Disneyland though. Batuu was pretty empty our first few days.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

sherlockmiles said:


> LOL - we were there too and my husband insists it was our best disney trip ever.





mum22girlz said:


> I was trying to talk DH into the same thing! We did Matthew and it was the best trip ever!



lol us too for it being the best trip! Granted we had only gone together once before in 2011 (I had been several times before that growing up) but still. Makes you spoiled for low wait times and non-crowded parks for sure! 

My mom still gives us an earful about it "only you two would go down during a hurricane and go to a place where you're packing a suitcase with food"


----------



## BorderTenny

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Tourists File Lawsuit After Allegedly Finding Bugs in Their Food at Disney’s Polynesian Village Resort


Scratch "A Bug's Life" themed dining off the "Bringing more IP everywhere" ideas list.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> lol us too for it being the best trip! Granted we had only gone together once before in 2011 (I had been several times before that growing up) but still. Makes you spoiled for low wait times and non-crowded parks for sure!
> 
> My mom still gives us an earful about it "only you two would go down during a hurricane and go to a place where you're packing a suitcase with food"



OMG - both my parents were having fits over us still going down - we actually had to fly in a day earlier (thank you southwest) and got in 2 hours before MCO was shutdown.  yeah - you had to really twist my arm to add another day to our trip.


----------



## tlmadden73

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> It will be interesting to see wait times for smuggler's run in the next few weeks.
> 
> See if there's a big drop off after opening day hype.
> 
> Really makes me just want to go back to Disneyland though. Batuu was pretty empty our first few days.


My guess is wait times will be low .. especially with a Hurricane barreling in.  But also because the ride doesnt have a FP option. The naysayers will use low wait times and footage of Batuu being empty (during the hurricane) to continue to proclaim Star Wars is Dead .. but neglect to mention the reasons it isnt crowded.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> It will be interesting to see wait times for smuggler's run in the next few weeks.
> 
> See if there's a big drop off between opening day hype.
> 
> *Really makes me just want to go back to Disneyland though. Batuu was pretty empty our first few days.*


I'm keeping a watchful eye for us 

I want a 3-day ticket again even though Aaron isn't really interested in going for 3 days again. I like not feeling _as_ pressured to get everything in in 2 days even though we've been recently enough to DLR there were some rides not open or the cool rainy weather last time didn't really have us wanting to ride (splash mountain for one).


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167045726578327554


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

As someone who showed up at 4:50 a.m. this morning to be one of the "crazy" opening day guests, I will say DHS has handled this opening very well. Cast Members are everywhere inside the land and outside the land answering questions. They were prepared with every single line from merchandise to the ride. The only small difference between here and Disneyland is...The masses showed up to Walt Disney World instead of Disneyland. I don't think we have seen SW:GE this crazy at Disneyland for any of the openings (Reservation period/No Reservation period/AP's being unblocked). I tip my cap to all of the Batuu Cast Members today! Excellent job!


----------



## amalone1013

sherlockmiles said:


> OMG - both my parents were having fits over us still going down - we actually had to fly in a day earlier (thank you southwest) and got in 2 hours before MCO was shutdown.  yeah - you had to really twist my arm to add another day to our trip.


My in laws are not super happy that we are still planning to fly in tonight...


----------



## HuskieJohn

This sign cracked me up.  Even with the multiple bad reviews from DL these people are lining up 100s deep to get some SW blue/green milk


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

HuskieJohn said:


> This sign cracked me up.  Even with the multiple bad reviews from DL these people are lining up 100s deep to get some SW blue/green milk
> 
> View attachment 430716


I don't know why a sign for "MILK" makes me giggle but it does. It's just so blunt and one of those things that I feel like no one else would understand "lemmie get this straight you stood in a long line that needed a sign just to tell you where the end was....for a milk concoction!?"


----------



## Q-man

OKW Lover said:


> The average person might not realize it, but they are very similar to a standard military hand grenade.  I suspect most people think the "pineapple" hand grenade is still what the military uses, but that's not the case.



I think this is far more about making sure TSA screeners don't get desensitized to seeing an image thus allowing someone to slip a real grenade thru.


----------



## mikepizzo

HuskieJohn said:


> This sign cracked me up.  Even with the multiple bad reviews from DL these people are lining up 100s deep to get some SW blue/green milk
> 
> View attachment 430716



I had the blue milk from Oga's and thought it was disgusting.  A buddy told me the milk was different at the stand.  I asked the Cast Member working the "Milk - End of Line" sign and she said it was identical.  It seemed like the milk from the stand was a little more slushy-like, whereas the milk in Oga's was very (too) creamy.  But I wasn't going to waste $8 or whatever it was to test it out.


----------



## Helvetica

HuskieJohn said:


> This sign cracked me up.  Even with the multiple bad reviews from DL these people are lining up 100s deep to get some SW blue/green milk
> 
> View attachment 430716



It’s milk. That’s blue. They have to have it because Star Wars.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166850928269377536


----------



## fatmanatee

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Tourists File Lawsuit After Allegedly Finding Bugs in Their Food at Disney’s Polynesian Village Resort


My thoughts before clicking the link: oh it can't be that bad, just give them a voucher for a future meal and be done with it

After clicking the link: oh no


----------



## Brett Wyman

HuskieJohn said:


> This sign cracked me up.  Even with the multiple bad reviews from DL these people are lining up 100s deep to get some SW blue/green milk
> 
> View attachment 430716



I'll never understand opening day folks. I respect that they want to! But I don't understand it.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I'm keeping a watchful eye for us
> 
> I want a 3-day ticket again even though Aaron isn't really interested in going for 3 days again. I like not feeling _as_ pressured to get everything in in 2 days even though we've been recently enough to DLR there were some rides not open or the cool rainy weather last time didn't really have us wanting to ride (splash mountain for one).



We had 5 day tickets this last trip.

Went in for half a day Tuesday.
Full day Wednesday.
Full day Thursday.
Bonus several hours Friday to do snuggles (that was a phone auto correct and I'm leaving it because I love it) run.
Saturday night for fantasmic.
Then half day Monday.

Still feel like I would have loved more time.


----------



## SG131

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> It will be interesting to see wait times for smuggler's run in the next few weeks.
> 
> See if there's a big drop off after opening day hype.
> 
> Really makes me just want to go back to Disneyland though. Batuu was pretty empty our first few days.


Thanks to the hurricane I decided to check out GE in DL instead of WDW.  I couldn't believe how easy it was to get a cantina reservation at the last minute after I've been trying for weeks to get a better time for the one I had in WDW.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> We had 5 day tickets this last trip.
> 
> Went in for half a day Tuesday.
> Full day Wednesday.
> Full day Thursday.
> Bonus several hours Friday to do snuggles (that was a phone auto correct and I'm leaving it because I love it) run.
> Saturday night for fantasmic.
> Then half day Monday.
> 
> Still feel like I would have loved more time.


snuggles OMG I'm dying over here!

I mentioned a 4-day hopper because I can get it for just a few dollars more than a 3-day hopper but Aaron was like...uhhh no. Welp I tried 

I get it though because I do want to do other things with him besides DLR when I go out there.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

SG131 said:


> Thanks to the hurricane I decided to check out GE in DL instead of WDW.  I couldn't believe how easy it was to get a cantina reservation at the last minute after I've been trying for weeks to get a better time for the one I had in WDW.


It was actually @OhioStateBuckeye who mentioned to me when we last got together that they are doing DLR Oga's reservations only 2 weeks or so ahead. This does appear to be the case. I think that might actually be helping with the reservations in conjunction with the lower crowds.

With WDW and reservations being made much farther in advanced it people may be grabbing them as quickly as they can.


----------



## SG131

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> It was actually @OhioStateBuckeye who mentioned to me when we last got together that they are doing DLR Oga's reservations only 2 weeks or so ahead. This does appear to be the case. I think that might actually be helping with the reservations in conjunction with the lower crowds.
> 
> With WDW and reservations being made much farther in advanced it people may be grabbing them as quickly as they can.


I just changed plans yesterday and was able to get reservations for Sunday.  I also got Savi no problem but that doesn't have as much repeat-ability so that didn't surprise me as much.  I've never been to DL and I only have 2.5 days because I can't take any extra time off work, but I'm excited.


----------



## Farro

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> We had 5 day tickets this last trip.
> 
> 
> Bonus several hours Friday to do *snuggles* (that was a phone auto correct and I'm leaving it because I love it) run.
> 
> 
> Still feel like I would have loved more time.



Well, that's just adorable!


----------



## mikeamizzle

UBS noting DIsney+ subs likely outpacing protections  by  DIS


----------



## skier_pete

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> It will be interesting to see wait times for smuggler's run in the next few weeks.
> 
> See if there's a big drop off after opening day hype.
> 
> Really makes me just want to go back to Disneyland though. Batuu was pretty empty our first few days.



It'll drop off, but I would expect it to hover around 100-120 minutes. Remember there are no FP+, so the lines move MUCH master than rides with FP+. 

Anyone know if they have single rider in Florida? We rode single rider in Batuu west and it was a 5 person wait. (Not 5 minutes - 5 people.)


----------



## Eeyore daily

********** said:


> It'll drop off, but I would expect it to hover around 100-120 minutes. Remember there are no FP+, so the lines move MUCH master than rides with FP+.
> 
> Anyone know if they have single rider in Florida? We rode single rider in Batuu west and it was a 5 person wait. (Not 5 minutes - 5 people.)



I think I saw on Instagram that someone rode single rider this morning. I could be wrong but I'm pretty sure that's what I heard.


----------



## skier_pete

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> We had 5 day tickets this last trip.
> 
> Went in for half a day Tuesday.
> Full day Wednesday.
> Full day Thursday.
> Bonus several hours Friday to do snuggles (that was a phone auto correct and I'm leaving it because I love it) run.
> Saturday night for fantasmic.
> Then half day Monday.
> 
> Still feel like I would have loved more time.



We had a 5-day ticket also. We had 4 days before the D23 convention, then went back Sunday night for a few hours.  The four days before the convention was actually the perfect amount of time. We got on everything we wanted to at least twice and some 3-4 times. We only did MaxPass on the last day, and while I wouldn't say it was necessary it did make things easier. We went on a bunch of rides in the morning with the FP but most of the rides only had a 5-10 minute wait anyways. The best use was to pull FP for World of Color and for RSR without having to go into that park. However, we still did a ton of stuff the other days using regular old-fashoined FP gathering techniques. 

(I have to say - one neat thing was we got to WoC about 20 minutes before the show with our FP. It seemed like they were just finishing letting people in, but we got a perfectly fine location to watch the show. Glad we didn't spend money on the desert party.)

Anyways, by Day 4 we had done plenty and had had enough. The 5th day bonus time we actually picked one ride each and rode and got some dinner - but I wouldn't have missed it.  For future reference - I think 4 days at DLR is enough, with depending on crowds maybe doing one or two of the days with Maxpass.


----------



## only hope

A bit after 3 we were told single rider was open and was around an hour. We had to visit the refresher. When we got back, it was closed. So no SR for us today.


----------



## sachilles

The app says 105 minutes for smugglers run. For day one that seems pretty reasonable.
I imagine it takes a little time to get the wait times dialed in. I'll be be more curious how long the wait times are tomorrow and saturday(pre hurricane).


----------



## The Pho

********** said:


> It'll drop off, but I would expect it to hover around 100-120 minutes. Remember there are no FP+, so the lines move MUCH master than rides with FP+.
> 
> Anyone know if they have single rider in Florida? We rode single rider in Batuu west and it was a 5 person wait. (Not 5 minutes - 5 people.)





Eeyore daily said:


> I think I saw on Instagram that someone rode single rider this morning. I could be wrong but I'm pretty sure that's what I heard.



The singles line opens and closes depending on how many are in line.  I used it twice and waited 15 and 30 minutes first thing this morning.  Basically just wait next to the entrance until the sign lights up, then get in the line.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikepizzo said:


> I had the blue milk from Oga's and thought it was disgusting.  A buddy told me the milk was different at the stand.  I asked the Cast Member working the "Milk - End of Line" sign and she said it was identical.  It seemed like the milk from the stand was a little more slushy-like, whereas the milk in Oga's was very (too) creamy.  But I wasn't going to waste $8 or whatever it was to test it out.



The milk is the same product but at the stands it is frozen and in the cantina it is not.  Like having the same margarita but either Frozen or on the rocks


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Didn't see this posted yet but "secret menu" item at Oga's Cantina - a form of a charcuterie board


----------



## OSUZorba

I waited 89 minutes at 6:30 this evening. 

I enjoyed the ride more than I thought I would and my 3 yo actually did pretty well as the gunner. 

Based on reviews I had read, I think I was over hyped for the land and under hyped for the ride. 

None of the CMs really seemed in character, at least no more than at TSL and I only saw two storm troopers.

I'd be interested to know what the attendance numbers were like head to head between opening of TSL, Pandora, and SWGE.


----------



## dlavender

OSUZorba said:


> I waited 89 minutes at 6:30 this evening.
> 
> I enjoyed the ride more than I thought I would and my 3 yo actually did pretty well as the gunner.
> 
> Based on reviews I had read, I think I was over hyped for the land and under hyped for the ride.
> 
> None of the CMs really seemed in character, at least no more than at TSL and I only saw two storm troopers.
> 
> I'd be interested to know what the attendance numbers were like head to head between opening of TSL, Pandora, and SWGE.



I’d  be interested  in knowing as well.  I know there are a ton of variables to each, but still would be great to have the data to compare.  

Pandora opened on Memorial Day weekend.  If I remember correctly, lines were 3-4 hours just to get into the land then another 2-3 to ride FOP.  

I’m not sure on TSL...

But we know that for SWGE we have the looming threat of Dorian and a less busy time in Labor Day.  Either way, if you would have told me a year ago that on opening day you waited under 2 hours to get on that ride I would have had a good laugh....


----------



## mikepizzo

OSUZorba said:


> I waited 89 minutes at 6:30 this evening.
> 
> I enjoyed the ride more than I thought I would and my 3 yo actually did pretty well as the gunner.
> 
> Based on reviews I had read, I think I was over hyped for the land and under hyped for the ride.
> 
> None of the CMs really seemed in character, at least no more than at TSL and I only saw two storm troopers.
> 
> I'd be interested to know what the attendance numbers were like head to head between opening of TSL, Pandora, and SWGE.



For what it's worth the Cast Member's weren't really in character during the 8/20 AP preview either (aside from them saying, "bright suns", or whatever).  The CM that was holding us at the door of Smuggler's Run right after the pre-show was the most in character, but that was more awkward than anything else.  That's not to say the CM's were rude or doing a poor job, but this whole "every CM has their own backstory" falls on it's face pretty quickly.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OSUZorba said:


> I waited 89 minutes at 6:30 this evening.
> 
> I enjoyed the ride more than I thought I would and my 3 yo actually did pretty well as the gunner.
> 
> Based on reviews I had read, I think I was over hyped for the land and under hyped for the ride.
> 
> None of the CMs really seemed in character, at least no more than at TSL and I only saw two storm troopers.
> 
> I'd be interested to know what the attendance numbers were like head to head between opening of TSL, Pandora, and SWGE.



One big variable is Fastpass, or lack there of for Smuggler's run
  Rides with Fastpass you would be comparing their standby times to the "everybody" time for Smuggler's Run - but like @dlavender said, despite all these variables/reasons, lines still shorter than I would have expected


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Doesn't seem like quite the spectacle  as yesterday, but Falcon up to 105 mins at 6:30am


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167379276355817472

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167386614605254656


----------



## OSUZorba

TheMaxRebo said:


> One big variable is Fastpass, or lack there of for Smuggler's run
> Rides with Fastpass you would be comparing their standby times to the "everybody" time for Smuggler's Run - but like @dlavender said, despite all these variables/reasons, lines still shorter than I would have expected


Yeah, the lack of FPP helped a lot. But 6 months ago, I thought you'd have to be in park by 6 am to even get a boarding group. And that the park would hit capacity.

ETA: The rest of the park was much less busy than Tuesday night. I've been to major ride openings at other parks and those days usually have crazy attendance every where, Although there are a lot differences in WDW and the ability to hop.


----------



## andyw715

To those who have visited both SW:GE East/West; I've read the color pallet in DHS is warmer and provides a more welcoming experience.  What say you?


----------



## evlaina

andyw715 said:


> To those who have visited both SW:GE East/West; I've read the color pallet in DHS is warmer and provides a more welcoming experience.  What say you?


I haven't been to either yet, but several blogs have commented on it. Disney Tourist Blog, Laughing Place, All Ears, are just a few I've read. My understanding is because of the weather - the colors will fade a few years sooner in WDW, and because it rains more in WDW they wanted the colors to pop.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

evlaina said:


> I haven't been to either yet, but several blogs have commented on it. Disney Tourist Blog, Laughing Place, All Ears, are just a few I've read. My understanding is because of the weather - the colors will fade a few years sooner in WDW, and because it rains more in WDW they wanted the colors to pop.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Hadn't seen this posted yet but apparently they have changes how the alcoholic blue and green milk are done.  During passholder previews it was premixed, but now it is mixed when ordered (liquor is poured in cup, then "milk" poured on top.  This seems to change the consistency and flavor a bit (and also apparently appears to be stronger than before)

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/alco...-green-milk-review-at-star-wars-galaxys-edge/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167432819896983553


----------



## firefly_ris

TheMaxRebo said:


> Hadn't seen this posted yet but apparently they have changes how the alcoholic blue and green milk are done.  During passholder previews it was premixed, but now it is mixed when ordered (liquor is poured in cup, then "milk" poured on top.  This seems to change the consistency and flavor a bit (and also apparently appears to be stronger than before)
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/alco...-green-milk-review-at-star-wars-galaxys-edge/



Interesting. Makes it seem more 'custom' and not 'assembly line pre-mixed' I suppose. I'm not sure if it's the color or what, but no matter how they serve it or describe it, these 2 drinks look so unappealing to me. The green one more than the blue one... that color is just nauseating to look at to me.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

firefly_ris said:


> Interesting. Makes it seem more 'custom' and not 'assembly line pre-mixed' I suppose. I'm not sure if it's the color or what, but no matter how they serve it or describe it, these 2 drinks look so unappealing to me. The green one more than the blue one... that color is just nauseating to look at to me.



yeah, I am find with the blue, maybe just as it has been around so long in star Wars mythology that I am almost more used to the concept - also sort of looks like a blueberry yohurt smoothy or something, or at least something a bit natural ... but that green one looks almost antifreeze in color so I also am having more issues with that

as for the alcoholic option ... 90% of the time I always prefer drinks to not be premixed so I am happy to see this change


----------



## sherlockmiles

firefly_ris said:


> Interesting. Makes it seem more 'custom' and not 'assembly line pre-mixed' I suppose. I'm not sure if it's the color or what, but no matter how they serve it or describe it, these 2 drinks look so unappealing to me. The green one more than the blue one... that color is just nauseating to look at to me.



LOL - I LOVE the colors, esp the blue.  (kinda of a fan of most things blue)  Makes me think of milkshakes......


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167432819896983553


I will say that they were actually performing yesterday and they sounded pretty good. I just walked by though, because I was in a hurry to leave the park (SWGE made me very tired).


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> Doesn't seem like quite the spectacle  as yesterday, but Falcon up to 105 mins at 6:30am


Ya .. the whole no FP+ thing was an amazing decision .. frankly they should do this for every new ride that opens up. It took me a while before I had a long enough trip to get a FP for SDMT or Flight of Passage and the Standby waits were too long for us to try.

The only way I have ever gotten a FP for SDD or FoP is by gaming the system a bit (I had my cousin (who was arriving a few days before us) book Fast Passes for me later in my trip.
I still struggle getting FPs for SDMT .. (couldn't find one (on the days I wanted to go to MK) for my 5 night trip in October.).

Seeing a 95 minute wait on the rides 2nd day is pretty amazing. 
(though the naysayers will use it to say SWGE is a bust!)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> Ya .. the whole no FP+ thing was an amazing decision .. frankly they should do this for every new ride that opens up. It took me a while before I had a long enough trip to get a FP for SDMT or Flight of Passage and the Standby waits were too long for us to try.
> 
> The only way I have ever gotten a FP for SDD or FoP is by gaming the system a bit (I had my cousin (who was arriving a few days before us) book Fast Passes for me later in my trip.
> I still struggle getting FPs for SDMT .. (couldn't find one (on the days I wanted to go to MK) for my 5 night trip in October.).
> 
> Seeing a 95 minute wait on the rides 2nd day is pretty amazing.
> (though the naysayers will use it to say SWGE is a bust!)



I agree overall - I know there are some people out there that just refuse to wait longer than 20 mins for anything and if they can't get a FP then they don't ride and therefore will not ride this ever (until/if they add FP), but I think this is better for more people (especially with the single rider line option - so people that are willing to ride that way, I bet, int he long run will see waits <30 mins pretty consistently


----------



## Farro

tlmadden73 said:


> Ya .. the whole no FP+ thing was an amazing decision .. frankly they should do this for every new ride that opens up. It took me a while before I had a long enough trip to get a FP for SDMT or Flight of Passage and the Standby waits were too long for us to try.
> 
> The only way I have ever gotten a FP for SDD or FoP is by gaming the system a bit (I had my cousin (who was arriving a few days before us) book Fast Passes for me later in my trip.
> I still struggle getting FPs for SDMT .. (couldn't find one (on the days I wanted to go to MK) for my 5 night trip in October.).
> 
> Seeing a 95 minute wait on the rides 2nd day is pretty amazing.
> (though the naysayers will use it to say SWGE is a bust!)




I don't think it's a bust at all!

but , I will say the posts early on about the mayhem, pandemonium, park closures, mobs, Armageddon, worse than Harry Potter- happily did not come to fruition. 

probably also a smart move to open during a slower time of year.


----------



## tlmadden73

Farro said:


> I don't think it's a bust at all!
> 
> but , I will say the posts early on about the mayhem, pandemonium, park closures, mobs, Armageddon, worse than Harry Potter- happily did not come to fruition.
> 
> probably also a smart move to open during a slower time of year.


And during a hurricane! Good planning Disney!

My point is there are a lot of naysayers out there that just HATE what Disney has "done" to Star Wars and instead of celebrating that we have a very immersive land and two more rides around it (rather than just Star Tours) they just continue to want to see Disney Star Wars "fail" because of the Last Jedi movie (which .. was a mess, but doesn't "ruin" Star Wars as a whole or enjoyment of SWGE- at least for me). 

They are just crotchety men that just want to live in the past and don't like the sequel trilogy (so having a land BASED around it .. rather than say Endor or Tatooine) just bothers them too. 

So they go out of their way to hate on Star Wars EVERY SINGLE DAY (I mean .. seriously ..you should check out some of these Star Wars hater channels on YouTube).  So they will use "only X minute wait times" and pictures of the empty land at WDW (that probably will be taken before/after the hurricane) as more fodder that  SWGE is a bust and that "Disney is destroying "my" Star Wars!"


----------



## Farro

tlmadden73 said:


> And during a hurricane! Good planning Disney!
> 
> My point is there are a lot of naysayers out there that just HATE what Disney has "done" to Star Wars and instead of celebrating that we have a very immersive land and two more rides around it (rather than just Star Tours) they just continue to want to see Disney Star Wars "fail" because of the Last Jedi movie (which .. was a mess, but doesn't "ruin" Star Wars as a whole or enjoyment of SWGE- at least for me).
> 
> They are just crotchety men that just want to live in the past and don't like the sequel trilogy (so having a land BASED around it .. rather than say Endor or Tatooine) just bothers them too.
> 
> So they go out of their way to hate on Star Wars EVERY SINGLE DAY (I mean .. seriously ..you should check out some of these Star Wars hater channels on YouTube).  So they will use "only X minute wait times" and pictures of the empty land at WDW (that probably will be taken before/after the hurricane) as more fodder that  SWGE is a bust and that "Disney is destroying "my" Star Wars!"



Oh sure, I'm reading it right now on another site! Seems some want it to fail.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

The Chocolate Experience Hosted by Ghirardelli is now located in Harvest Theater in the Land Pavilion.  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167448620313919489


----------



## dlavender

TheMaxRebo said:


> I agree overall - I know there are some people out there that just refuse to wait longer than 20 mins for anything and if they can't get a FP then they don't ride and therefore will not ride this ever (until/if they add FP), but I think this is better for more people (especially with the single rider line option - so people that are willing to ride that way, I bet, int he long run will see waits <30 mins pretty consistently



Can we finally use this as proof that FP+ is terrible? 

Please....


----------



## Iowamomof4

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> The Chocolate Experience Hosted by Ghirardelli is now located in Harvest Theater in the Land Pavilion.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167448620313919489



Isn't this the same theater where the Amazing Planet film will be shown starting in January? Just making sure I'm correct about the location.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Iowamomof4 said:


> Isn't this the same theater where the Amazing Planet film will be shown starting in January? Just making sure I'm correct about the location.



yes, I believe so - so I guess this is just temporary?


----------



## tlmadden73

dlavender said:


> Can we finally use this as proof that FP+ is terrible?
> 
> Please....


I think it will be hard to pull it back now, but I think Disney will have to change it in the future (probably by monetizing it) or it may start to collapse under its own weight (too many people utilizing it, too long of Standby lines, complaints when certain ones aren't available (even at 60 days). 
If they reduce the free FPs and monetize getting more (and thus, in theory, make same-day FPs more readily available) .. that will help.

The main problems I see with the system now:
1) It only really works at MK because it has so many ride attractions and they don't make FP queues for shows (except for Enchanted Tales). 
2) The high-demand rides are frustratingly hard to get unless you have a very long resort stay. Which makes the standby lines way too long. 
3) Low "ride" attraction parks like DHS, Epcot and AK should ditch the FPs for shows and just only allow 1 FP a day (really that is all you need anyone .. the Tier 1 one).

DHS has essentially done #3 by making all rides (except Star Tours) Tier 1. I bet it will help a lot.


----------



## scrappinginontario

TheMaxRebo said:


> yes, I believe so - so I guess this is just temporary?


I would guess this is just for the F&W Festival.  After that they'll prepare for the new movie.  This is the area before the theatre is my understanding.


----------



## dlavender

tlmadden73 said:


> I think it will be hard to pull it back now, but I think Disney will have to change it in the future (probably by monetizing it) or it may start to collapse under its own weight (too many people utilizing it, too long of Standby lines, complaints when certain ones aren't available (even at 60 days).
> If they reduce the free FPs and monetize getting more (and thus, in theory, make same-day FPs more readily available) .. that will help.
> 
> The main problems I see with the system now:
> 1) It only really works at MK because it has so many ride attractions and they don't make FP queues for shows (except for Enchanted Tales).
> 2) The high-demand rides are frustratingly hard to get unless you have a very long resort stay. Which makes the standby lines way too long.
> 3) Low "ride" attraction parks like DHS, Epcot and AK should ditch the FPs for shows and just only allow 1 FP a day (really that is all you need anyone .. the Tier 1 one).
> 
> DHS has essentially done #3 by making all rides (except Star Tours) Tier 1. I bet it will help a lot.



With our AP's from 2017-2018 we went to MK probably 15-20 times (sometimes just for a few hours, mind you).  We got 7DMT Fp's one time, and at AK we got FOP 1 time. This is with refreshing and looking pretty constantly (not hours per day but a quick login and look before a weekend).  Forget SDD now days. FP+ ruins the standby lines. We've had this debate on the Dis before (many times).  But with the apparent success of Smuggler's run not having a FP, I'm not sure how I can see the argument that FP+ offers any type of advantage. 

I'm interested to see how the HS situation shakes out with the move to all tier 1. Will more and more people become FP+ savy and burn early FP's to get the refresh opportunity at more Tier 1's?

To swing this back to SW:GE, I think that opening at 6 AM coupled with no FP was a wise move. It proves, at least to me, that not having FP for a major ride won't necessary lead to multi hour waits. And I've always said I'd rather be moving in a line for an hour than standing still in one for 30 minutes.

Whew....got that FP+ angst out of my system!


----------



## OSUZorba

Today is a magical day at MK. I saw SDMT posted at 35 minutes.

Also the hurricane prep has started. Construction screening is being pulled down all over property.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> I think it will be hard to pull it back now, but I think Disney will have to change it in the future (probably by monetizing it) or it may start to collapse under its own weight (too many people utilizing it, too long of Standby lines, complaints when certain ones aren't available (even at 60 days).
> If they reduce the free FPs and monetize getting more (and thus, in theory, make same-day FPs more readily available) .. that will help.
> 
> The main problems I see with the system now:
> 1) It only really works at MK because it has so many ride attractions and they don't make FP queues for shows (except for Enchanted Tales).
> 2) The high-demand rides are frustratingly hard to get unless you have a very long resort stay. Which makes the standby lines way too long.
> 3) Low "ride" attraction parks like DHS, Epcot and AK should ditch the FPs for shows and just only allow 1 FP a day (really that is all you need anyone .. the Tier 1 one).
> 
> DHS has essentially done #3 by making all rides (except Star Tours) Tier 1. I bet it will help a lot.



it's like a lot of issues with WDW in that it has become too popular for it's own good.  It was great when it let people "guarantee" one popular ride with minimal wait but they have had to have sooo many FPs that a lot of the rides run at like 90% FP/10% standby and it makes the standby lines waaaay longer than they should be and then also a lot of times you see the FP line even get long

I honestly don't know what the answer it (other than add 25 more rides at each park or something)


----------



## OSUZorba

dlavender said:


> Can we finally use this as proof that FP+ is terrible?
> 
> Please....


FPP is what makes people unwilling to wait. If you had to wait 90+ minutes for every headliner, that's what people would do. Now people are like "no fast pass? Let's go ride Dumbo."

So I think it is really nice when one or two rides aren't using it, but if it was gone I think it'd be a net negative.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Crews secure Skyliner lines in preparation for Dorian


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167478264195162113


----------



## SaharanTea

tlmadden73 said:


> I think it will be hard to pull it back now, but I think Disney will have to change it in the future (probably by monetizing it) or it may start to collapse under its own weight (too many people utilizing it, too long of Standby lines, complaints when certain ones aren't available (even at 60 days).
> If they reduce the free FPs and monetize getting more (and thus, in theory, make same-day FPs more readily available) .. that will help.
> 
> The main problems I see with the system now:
> 1) It only really works at MK because it has so many ride attractions and they don't make FP queues for shows (except for Enchanted Tales).
> 2) The high-demand rides are frustratingly hard to get unless you have a very long resort stay. Which makes the standby lines way too long.
> 3) Low "ride" attraction parks like DHS, Epcot and AK should ditch the FPs for shows and just only allow 1 FP a day (really that is all you need anyone .. the Tier 1 one).
> 
> DHS has essentially done #3 by making all rides (except Star Tours) Tier 1. I bet it will help a lot.



Monetizing the FP system is a nightmare scenario in my opinion.


----------



## tlmadden73

SaharanTea said:


> Monetizing the FP system is a nightmare scenario in my opinion.


It will happen. 
Disney created a product (skipping the lines) .. it is now in high demand (as is obvious with people paying for Early Morning Magic and After Hours events .. or booking pre-park opening breakfasts JUST to be the first line for rides. 

Nightmare or not .. it will be shocking if it doesn't happen . .and soon. 

It could be why Smugglers Run doesn't have a FP .. maybe they will just introduce a FP premium tier .. and the only way to get a FP for Smugglers Run is to pay for it ($X / day). 
My guess is they will drop free fast passes to 2 .. limit it to certain attractions and make a premium tier for the high-demand rides that people pay for. 
In theory . .that should help. Gives people an option to get those high-demand Fast passes (without having to book a 7 day resort stay) and should make the standby lines shorter as less people will be getting Fast Passes. 

People WILL pay for it .. no doubt.


----------



## SaharanTea

tlmadden73 said:


> It will happen.
> Disney created a product (skipping the lines) .. it is now in high demand (as is obvious with people paying for Early Morning Magic and After Hours events .. or booking pre-park opening breakfasts JUST to be the first line for rides.
> 
> Nightmare or not .. it will be shocking if it doesn't happen . .and soon.
> 
> It could be why Smugglers Run doesn't have a FP .. maybe they will just introduce a FP premium tier .. and the only way to get a FP for Smugglers Run is to pay for it ($X / day).
> My guess is they will drop free fast passes to 2 .. limit it to certain attractions and make a premium tier for the high-demand rides that people pay for.
> In theory . .that should help. Gives people an option to get those high-demand Fast passes (without having to book a 7 day resort stay) and should make the standby lines shorter as less people will be getting Fast Passes.
> 
> People WILL pay for it .. no doubt.



All I can say is I hope you are wrong.  

Some people will pay.  Others will just not come back.  Sad times.


----------



## CastAStone

tlmadden73 said:


> The main problems I see with the system now:
> 1) It only really works at MK because it has so many ride attractions and they don't make FP queues for shows (except for Enchanted Tales).
> 2) The high-demand rides are frustratingly hard to get unless you have a very long resort stay. Which makes the standby lines way too long.
> 3) Low "ride" attraction parks like DHS, Epcot and AK should ditch the FPs for shows and just only allow 1 FP a day (really that is all you need anyone .. the Tier 1 one).
> 
> DHS has essentially done #3 by making all rides (except Star Tours) Tier 1. I bet it will help a lot.





dlavender said:


> I'm interested to see how the HS situation shakes out with the move to all tier 1. Will more and more people become FP+ savy and burn early FP's to get the refresh opportunity at more Tier 1's?


I think especially once ROTR and MMRR open at DHS (and are added to FP along with MFSR), it will function more like MK, where I actually think FP works fine most days. DHS will have 9 rides, but 7 of them will be reasonably high capacity (assuming MMRR is anything in the ballpark of GMR), so given the disparity in park attendance vs MK, it will have plenty of ride FPs to have an enjoyable day (Unfortunately one of the two low capacity rides is SDD).

Epcot and AK are certainly more problematic.


----------



## Capang

SaharanTea said:


> Monetizing the FP system is a nightmare scenario in my opinion.


Most other amusement parks have a version of paid FP. It will happen at Disney eventually and we have seen the beginnings of it with the paid cl FP. The park I live near is offering its version of FP for passholders for an additional $1000 per person. That’s for the barely 6 months that park is open.


----------



## Capang

SaharanTea said:


> All I can say is I hope you are wrong.
> 
> Some people will pay.  Others will just not come back.  Sad times.


And some of us will just wait in line. No big deal.


----------



## rteetz

SaharanTea said:


> All I can say is I hope you are wrong.
> 
> Some people will pay.  Others will just not come back.  Sad times.


There are a fair number of people who already think you need to pay for FP.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/new-...lightcycle-run-construction-at-magic-kingdom/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/magic-kingdom-prepares-for-hurricane-dorian/


----------



## saskdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> I agree overall - I know there are some people out there that just refuse to wait longer than 20 mins for anything and if they can't get a FP then they don't ride and therefore will not ride this ever (until/if they add FP), but I think this is better for more people (especially with the single rider line option - so people that are willing to ride that way, I bet, int he long run will see waits <30 mins pretty consistently



We fall into the no FP, means we don't ride category. We typically won't wait longer than 20 mins for anything.

Having said that, I am impressed with the wait times. If we were there right now and could duck into SWGE close to closing and have a 60 min or less wait we'd probably do that for this attraction. It also sounds like your first time through the line would be full of interesting things to check out and occupy your mind to make the wait seem shorter.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/magic-kingdom-prepares-for-hurricane-dorian/



Who's the engineer that thinks those strollers are going to hold down the fence?


----------



## saskdw

dlavender said:


> Can we finally use this as proof that FP+ is terrible?
> 
> Please....



No.

Ending FP+ would end our trips to WDW.


----------



## leholcomb

TheMaxRebo said:


> yes, I believe so - so I guess this is just temporary?


Yep as there is no festival center this year, they have had to filter out into other areas of the park.


----------



## Pete M

firefly_ris said:


> Interesting. Makes it seem more 'custom' and not 'assembly line pre-mixed' I suppose. I'm not sure if it's the color or what, but no matter how they serve it or describe it, these 2 drinks look so unappealing to me. The green one more than the blue one... that color is just nauseating to look at to me.



we tried the blue with alcohol and we agreed it tasted like a pina colada.  2 thumbs up!  don't let some simple dye keep you from trying something new.    it'll taste the same if it was pink or black or orange.


----------



## dlavender

saskdw said:


> No.
> 
> Ending FP+ would end our trips to WDW.



I much preferred the old system.  

To each his own.


----------



## Pete M

saskdw said:


> No.
> 
> Ending FP+ would end our trips to WDW.




wouldn't stop but it would certain reduce our trips.  FP is the best!  besides, a 100min standby wait is a 100 min wait.  those numbers take into account the FP people so how exactly would it be better?


----------



## rteetz

Falcon currently at 120 minutes

RnR at 40
ToT at 35
Frozen at 45
Space at 40
FoP at 75

(It must be raining though as many outdoor attractions are closed)


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> Falcon currently at 120 minutes
> 
> RnR at 40
> ToT at 35
> Frozen at 45
> Space at 40
> FoP at 75
> 
> (It must be raining though as many outdoor attractions are closed)


Real hard storm moved through.  Mostly clear now.


----------



## Spaghetti Cat

dlavender said:


> I'm not sure how I can see the argument that FP+ offers any type of advantage.



Advantage to who? Fastpass allows the park experience to be stratified by class, while keeping the lower classes from realizing what's been done to them. We don't even scowl at our lords as they cut the line, because there are enough commoners mixed in to keep them anonymous. If you're having trouble getting an SDD fastpass it's an indication of your class rather than trouble with the system itself.

FP+ is a raging success when measured against it's goals.


----------



## Spaceguy55

FP+ allows families to plan their day to allow them to make more adr's and spend more.


----------



## saskdw

dlavender said:


> I much preferred the old system.
> 
> To each his own.



We don't rope drop anymore and like to sleep in on vacation. The old system didn't work for people who like to arrive at the parks mid afternoon.


----------



## jknezek

saskdw said:


> We don't rope drop anymore and like to sleep in on vacation. The old system didn't work for people who like to arrive at the parks mid afternoon.


I despised the sprint to the FP kiosks. I prefer FP+. Disney spent way too much on the system to ever go backward. Plus it provides them with tons of data. I could see them limiting it to 2 and making more for a price. They still want the data they are collecting, but monetizing part of the system is probably on the horizon.


----------



## Moliphino

saskdw said:


> We don't rope drop anymore and like to sleep in on vacation. The old system didn't work for people who like to arrive at the parks mid afternoon.



That mad rush to TSMM was the absolute worst, especially when you got there right at opening and wound up with a fastpass for 4pm.
We went to DLP and DL in the past couple years and really did not enjoy going back to the old paper fastpasses.


----------



## HuskieJohn

tlmadden73 said:


> It will happen.
> Disney created a product (skipping the lines) .. it is now in high demand (as is obvious with people paying for Early Morning Magic and After Hours events .. or booking pre-park opening breakfasts JUST to be the first line for rides.
> 
> Nightmare or not .. it will be shocking if it doesn't happen . .and soon.
> 
> It could be why Smugglers Run doesn't have a FP .. maybe they will just introduce a FP premium tier .. and the only way to get a FP for Smugglers Run is to pay for it ($X / day).
> My guess is they will drop free fast passes to 2 .. limit it to certain attractions and make a premium tier for the high-demand rides that people pay for.
> In theory . .that should help. Gives people an option to get those high-demand Fast passes (without having to book a 7 day resort stay) and should make the standby lines shorter as less people will be getting Fast Passes.
> 
> People WILL pay for it .. no doubt.



I think first that Disney will drop the ability for all guests to get free FP+ after the first 3 by the end of 2020 (unless the coming recession is really bad).

At the same time Disney will start selling access for the 90 day 3FP+ to everyone staying 3 consecutive nights at one of the Deluxe resorts.

Finally I think that Disney will start selling access for a 60 day 1FP+ to everyone staying 3 consecutive nights at the Moderate resorts.


----------



## HuskieJohn

Had a thought here...

How about actual tiered FP+ system where you don't pick anything (for the free 3FP+ system)

None of this stupid 60 days of planning your ride touring plan needed.  You scan into the park tapstyle and boom you have one Tier 1 FP+ and two Tier 2 FP+.  You pick the ride you pick the time you use it.
The flip side of it is the removal of the free 4th, 5th or 6th FP+ for the paid system that Disney is no doubt going for.

But still imagining walking up see what the standby time is and decide right then and there if you want to use your FP+ for it or not.  No 60 day planning rides, no day of refreshing for a better time or better ride in that tier and no showing up to use your FP+ to see that the standby line only is 1/4 of what it would typically be and feel like you wasted it.


----------



## scrappinginontario

There is a great thread of over 100 pages discussing FP+ and the possibility of paying for them created by our own @rteetz.  It can be found here.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

HuskieJohn said:


> Had a thought here...
> 
> How about actual tiered FP+ system where you don't pick anything (for the free 3FP+ system)
> 
> None of this stupid 60 days of planning your ride touring plan needed.  You scan into the park tapstyle and boom you have one Tier 1 FP+ and two Tier 2 FP+.  You pick the ride you pick the time you use it.
> The flip side of it is the removal of the free 4th, 5th or 6th FP+ for the paid system that Disney is no doubt going for.
> 
> But still imagining walking up see what the standby time is and decide right then and there if you want to use your FP+ for it or not.  No 60 day planning rides, no day of refreshing for a better time or better ride in that tier and no showing up to use your FP+ to see that the standby line only is 1/4 of what it would typically be and feel like you wasted it.



I think that is good in theory but wouldn't work in practice as majority of people would pick same/similar tier 1 FP .... So for FoP you will wind up with like 90min standby and 45 min FP line


----------



## HuskieJohn

scrappinginontario said:


> There is a great thread of over 100 pages discussing FP+ and the possibility of paying for them created by our own @rteetz.  It can be found here.


Sorry!


----------



## saskdw

HuskieJohn said:


> I think first that Disney will drop the ability for all guests to get free FP+ after the first 3 by the end of 2020 (unless the coming recession is really bad).
> 
> At the same time Disney will start selling access for the 90 day 3FP+ to everyone staying 3 consecutive nights at one of the Deluxe resorts.
> 
> Finally I think that Disney will start selling access for a 60 day 1FP+ to everyone staying 3 consecutive nights at the Moderate resorts.



I don't know if that's exactly what they will do, but I agree there will be changes of that nature.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

For those interested, the DIS's Peter Warner is being interviewed by CNN at MCO about the hurricane and impact on the Theme Parks


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167506766323736577


----------



## wareagle57

Pete M said:


> we tried the blue with alcohol and we agreed it tasted like a pina colada.  2 thumbs up!  don't let some simple dye keep you from trying something new.    it'll taste the same if it was pink or black or orange.



It DOES taste like a pina colada. When we tried it my wife said it tastes like a dole whip, which I think is also in the ballpark.


----------



## rteetz

http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...7XL3HU061V43N1xne1ZoDEcEblJ21wC4jXoloAi8bSfIA


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Apple Card in the Disney Parks: How to Earn 2% Cash Back During Your Next Parks Visit


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

MCO to halt operations on Monday at 2am


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> MCO to halt operations on Monday at 2am
> 
> View attachment 431172


Welp, guess I’m stuck in Disney for a few extra days.


----------



## skier_pete

tlmadden73 said:


> Ya .. the whole no FP+ thing was an amazing decision .. frankly they should do this for every new ride that opens up. It took me a while before I had a long enough trip to get a FP for SDMT or Flight of Passage and the Standby waits were too long for us to try.
> 
> The only way I have ever gotten a FP for SDD or FoP is by gaming the system a bit (I had my cousin (who was arriving a few days before us) book Fast Passes for me later in my trip.
> I still struggle getting FPs for SDMT .. (couldn't find one (on the days I wanted to go to MK) for my 5 night trip in October.).
> 
> Seeing a 95 minute wait on the rides 2nd day is pretty amazing.
> (though the naysayers will use it to say SWGE is a bust!)



Odd - we are only staying 3 nights in October, and we got a FP for FoP on the 2nd day, 7DMT 3rd day, and SDD 4th day. Sure they weren't first thing in the morning, but not really a problem.


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> For those interested, the DIS's Peter Warner is being interviewed by CNN at MCO about the hurricane and impact on the Theme Parks
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167506766323736577



So - we were recording the DVC show earlier today and we had to cut short because Pete was going to be interviewed. (Apparently Disney wouldn't answer CNNs requests and the producer or reporter was a fan of the DIS and reached out to Pete.)  Has anyone actually seen it air? I had the TV on from 2 PM to 5 PM and no dice. Unfortunately can't stand these news channels (any of them - not just CNN), so that's all I could take.


----------



## Sweettears

********** said:


> Odd - we are only staying 3 nights in October, and we got a FP for FoP on the 2nd day, 7DMT 3rd day, and SDD 4th day. Sure they weren't first thing in the morning, but not really a problem.


I had the same experience.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2019/08/30...an-stylized-coke-bottles-at-galaxys-edge.html
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.or...vnzeezkjakx5xgkuysi-story.html?outputType=amp


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/walt...y-for-guests-staying-during-hurricane-dorian/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 New Minnie Van Pick-Up & Drop-Off Locations Coming to Disney Springs


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Born to Polka Now Performing in the Germany Pavilion at Epcot


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Upgraded Wi-Fi Coming to the Treehouse Villas at Disney’s Saratoga Springs Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Blizzard Beach will be closed Sunday, September 1st due to weather.


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> New Minnie Van Pick-Up & Drop-Off Locations Coming to Disney Springs


This is great to get to the Landing! Much more convenient than the prior two locations.


----------



## rteetz

PolyRob said:


> This is great to get to the Landing! Much more convenient than the prior two locations.


I agree! Way better than walking from West Side where they usually drop me off.


----------



## Lsdolphin

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/otterbox-unveils-limited-edition-disney-villains-collection/



Saw these in the MK emporium this afternoon


----------



## Mal6586

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/walt...y-for-guests-staying-during-hurricane-dorian/


This was literally one of my favorite memories from staying at Art of Animation through Irma a couple years ago. We don’t travel with our dogs (they always stay with family), but there were so many families with sweet pets walking around after the storm, and my heart about burst at one family who was posing their pups on the cars in the Cars section for pictures. I’m so glad Disney makes sure a whole family can stay together.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> So - we were recording the DVC show earlier today and we had to cut short because Pete was going to be interviewed. (Apparently Disney wouldn't answer CNNs requests and the producer or reporter was a fan of the DIS and reached out to Pete.)  Has anyone actually seen it air? I had the TV on from 2 PM to 5 PM and no dice. Unfortunately can't stand these news channels (any of them - not just CNN), so that's all I could take.



Here is the video of Pete on CNNs webpage

https://www.cnn.com/videos/travel/2...o-florida-disney-werner-gallagher-bts-vpx.cnn


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> New Minnie Van Pick-Up & Drop-Off Locations Coming to Disney Springs



I assume this is just for Minnie Vans - what about regular ride sharing?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I assume this is just for Minnie Vans - what about regular ride sharing?


Haven’t seen any changes for those. I’m guessing this means the Minnie vans will be using the bus stop area at Disney Springs which they wouldn’t allow other services into. Similar to how the MK bus area is a Minnie van drop off/pick up.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Latest update of Dorian ... Now projected to move shift northward and go up the coast/not a direct hit to Florida

Note:
- things can still change/still be bad (similar path was predicted at one point for Irma)
- doesn't mean it won't make landfall at all, just now looks like Carolinas not Florida (so just shift any positive vibes, don't stop sending them)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Skyliner gondolas have all been taken off line and stored at CBR


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

New bag check structure at IG entrance goes virtical


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167817414265966592


----------



## OSUZorba

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> New bag check structure at IG entrance goes virtual
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167817414265966592



Vertical even. I was wondering how they were going to do virtual bag checks or why they'd release a virtual model of a bag check.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OSUZorba said:


> Vertical even. I was wondering how they were going to do virtual bag checks or why they'd release a virtual model of a bag check.



Ok, fair point .... Wouldn't a x-ray system be a virtual bag check, vs physically rifling through someone's bag?


----------



## only hope

I don’t understand why didn’t install xray machines at Hollywood. Much more efficient and thorough. I don’t like people touching my stuff anyways, would much rather they scan it. They ought to be installing them at all the parks as they redo the entrances.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

only hope said:


> I don’t understand why didn’t install xray machines at Hollywood. Much more efficient thorough. I don’t like people touching my stuff anyways, would much rather they scan it. They ought to be installing them at all the parks as they redo the entrances.



I read/heard at one point that Disney thinks this is "friendlier" - to have a real person vs machine, but I agree with you

Muh less chance of breaking stuff too (I saw Craig from the DIS unplugged team recently tweet that a security guard slammed his bag down rather hard - a bag filled with camera equipment for the show)


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

only hope said:


> I don’t understand why didn’t install xray machines at Hollywood. Much more efficient thorough. I don’t like people touching my stuff anyways, would much rather they scan it. They ought to be installing them at all the parks as they redo the entrances.


We prefer the way Universal Orlando does it.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167882141767614464


----------



## OSUZorba

only hope said:


> I don’t understand why didn’t install xray machines at Hollywood. Much more efficient thorough. I don’t like people touching my stuff anyways, would much rather they scan it. They ought to be installing them at all the parks as they redo the entrances.


Really this would be much safer for the CMs too. I can't believe they never get cut or poked. Accidental needle sticks are a big deal and are fairly common among police and building cleaners.


----------



## OSUZorba

Spending my last hour at WDW being evaced off People Mover in a shutdown Space Mountain.


----------



## OSUZorba

OSUZorba said:


> Spending my last hour at WDW being evaced off People Mover in a shutdown Space Mountain.


Apparently there was a power surge and nearly every ride went down. They got us off PM pretty quick, they had a lot of experience from yesterday when it broke down multiple times.

I'm using my free FP on the Speedway, which I'm glad it's gas powered right now. The line for it is insane and they just added more cars to the track.

Only rides that use electricity that are open right now are Tea Cups, Dumbo and the Carousel. 

Then the cars, Liberty Bell and Jungle Cruise which have their own power sources are running.


----------



## Jetku

OSUZorba said:


> Spending my last hour at WDW being evaced off People Mover in a shutdown Space Mountain.




Some would dream for this.


----------



## OSUZorba

Jetku said:


> Some would dream for this.


It actually worked out fine for us, so it was fun. I was evac'ed from Figment last year and it took almost an hour. That is now my daughter's favorite story and I have to tell it to her all the time. Pretty sure I told her there story of being stuck of Figment 80 times on one road trip.

But at the end of the day, it's when things  don't go as planned that you get your future stories.

And I got to ride TS with a FP before it got completely slammed, so it didn't even mess up my plans. I was just afraid I'd be up there for over an hour with a restless 3 yo.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167983415032995840


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*UPDATE*

Dorian now a Cat 5. 
MCO has recinded closure plans
Blizzard Beach to remain closed today


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168133579475443712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168140428857806848


----------



## crazy4wdw

http://allears.net/2019/08/30/beach...n-in-disneys-beach-club-during-refurbishment/


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168165122235232257


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Skyliner ornament released today, available at Days of Christmas at Disney Springs for $27.99


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168178068533514241


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Skyliner ornament released today, available at Days of Christmas at Disney Springs for $27.99
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168178068533514241




Just when I swore I wouldn't buy any more Christmas ornaments...


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> Just when I swore I wouldn't buy any more Christmas ornaments...


This is why I never swear off ornaments.


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> This is why I never swear off ornaments.


You're 21, how many Christmas ornaments could you possibly have? I've got enough to fill up two trees with only ornaments I've gotten on travel or are otherwise meaningful to me.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> This is why I never swear off ornaments.




I can’t even use all the ones I already have.


----------



## rteetz

OSUZorba said:


> You're 21, how many Christmas ornaments could you possibly have? I've got enough to fill up two trees with only ornaments I've gotten on travel or are otherwise meaningful to me.


Christmas is my holiday. I do my own osborne style lights show of sorts. I am not on that scale yet but 25,000 lights and counting done to music. Inside every room pretty much gets decorated. I love Disney ornaments. Each trip I get at least one.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/disn...LlLpgeaU4RtLOTdTBtXqKjBPfr6UiQSFpJr1igvKBtzBA


----------



## skier_pete

The on thing I love most (and by most maybe I mean least) about Disney is that the way they manage to merchandise things even before they are open - and also merchandise things that are long closed. Who else can do that?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*UPDATE*

Select tolls suspended


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS/REPORTS*

I am seeing reports that Animal Kingdom is out of the Simba magnets and will not being getting any more in


----------



## OSUZorba

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS/REPORTS*
> 
> I am seeing reports that Animal Kingdom is out of the Simba magnets and will not being getting any more in


The line on Thursday was crazy. I managed to get mine with no wait, but saw it hundreds deep multiple times.


----------



## ksromack

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS/REPORTS*
> 
> I am seeing reports that Animal Kingdom is out of the Simba magnets and will not being getting any more in


Rats.  We're here now but forgot to pick up our magnet.  

On another note, can anyone explain this screenshot I just took while checking wait times for DHS?


----------



## scrappinginontario

ksromack said:


> Rats.  We're here now but forgot to pick up our magnet.
> 
> On another note, can anyone explain this screenshot I just took while checking wait times for DHS?


Not sure I see what isn’t clear?


----------



## ksromack

scrappinginontario said:


> Not sure I see what isn’t clear?


Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railway has a wait time of 30 min?!?


----------



## ksromack

scrappinginontario said:


> Not sure I see what isn’t clear?


Yay, I'm a dodo.  I saw Red Carpet Dreams but my brain saw Runaway Railway, lol!


----------



## scrappinginontario

ksromack said:


> Yay, I'm a dodo.  I saw Red Carpet Dreams but my brain saw Runaway Railway, lol!


LOL!  It happens to all of us!  Wish we were seeing wait times for MMRR because it would mean it was open.  Earlier this year I was so sure we’d get to enjoy it this month during our trip.   

Next time!


----------



## Farro

Hey guys!

Great TV show alert!!!

It's not Disney, but it is Jim Henson and I think some of you on here will appreciate it as it captures imagination like Disney does.

*The Dark Crystal - Age of Resistance is now on Netflix and it is AMAZING!!! *Not just the story (which is very epic/Lord of The Rings feeling), but the puppets are just phenomenal. Blew us away.

I am super excited it turned out so well as I was a big fan of the original from my youth.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Great TV show alert!!!
> 
> It's not Disney, but it is Jim Henson and I think some of you on here will appreciate it as it captures imagination like Disney does.
> 
> *The Dark Crystal - Age of Resistance is now on Netflix and it is AMAZING!!! *Not just the story (which is very epic/Lord of The Rings feeling), but the puppets are just phenomenal. Blew us away.
> 
> I am super excited it turned out so well as I was a big fan of the original from my youth.



We literally just finished watching the first episode.  I agree that the puppetry is amazing.  I will say the story is a bit convoluted so not something you can have on in the background and only 1/2 pay attention to - you do have to focus to fully follow


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> We literally just finished watching the first episode.  I agree that the puppetry is amazing.  I will say the story is a bit convoluted so not something you can have on in the background and only 1/2 pay attention to - you do have to focus to fully follow



That's true, but first episodes always have a LOT of information, usually gets easier to follow after.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> That's true, but first episodes always have a LOT of information, usually gets easier to follow after.



Well, we watched it right after the first episode of the latest season of Great British Bake Off which was muuuuuch easier to follow


----------



## Mika02

Farro said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Great TV show alert!!!
> 
> It's not Disney, but it is Jim Henson and I think some of you on here will appreciate it as it captures imagination like Disney does.
> 
> *The Dark Crystal - Age of Resistance is now on Netflix and it is AMAZING!!! *Not just the story (which is very epic/Lord of The Rings feeling), but the puppets are just phenomenal. Blew us away.
> 
> I am super excited it turned out so well as I was a big fan of the original from my youth.


I was wondering if it was Jim Henson. 

Been in the hospital 3 weeks got home Friday night and recieved an alert about it.

I take look when I can pay attention lol


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/hurr...ief-crews-begin-staging-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disney extends current Dream sailing until the 5th and cancels cruise set to leave the 2nd


----------



## OSUZorba

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disney extends current Dream sailing until the 5th and cancels cruise set to leave the 2nd


How come this can never happen to me. Although I am sure there are a lot of people going nuts about the delay onboard.


----------



## Jetku

OSUZorba said:


> How come this can never happen to me. Although I am sure there are a lot of people going nuts about the delay onboard.



Magic happens in different ways to everyone!

On the Dream, I proposed to my (now) wife in 2011. That same cruise, the Aquaduck was broken for like a day. To make up for that, they took us to Castaway Cay a second time instead of a day at sea!


----------



## scrappinginontario

OSUZorba said:


> How come this can never happen to me. Although I am sure there are a lot of people going nuts about the delay onboard.


Since the cruise was already extended by 2 nights before they even boarded, I’m guessing the guests onboard knew it could be extended further.  Hurricanes are unpredictable to say the least. Pretty sweet to pay for a 3 night cruise that turns into 6 and, I’m sure the ship isn’t near capacity either as guests were given the opportunity to get their money back if the revised sailing did not hit their schedule.  Pretty sweet!!


----------



## MommaBerd

Re: the cruise extension, DH and I wondered what they do for food and supplies - will they would have to “ration” the food vs. all you can eat buffets and such? I mean wasn’t this just a three day cruise?


----------



## scrappinginontario

MommaBerd said:


> Re: the cruise extension, DH and I wondered what they do for food and supplies - will they would have to “ration” the food vs. all you can eat buffets and such? I mean wasn’t this just a three day cruise?


There will be plenty of food.  Before they left FL it was already loaded for a 5 night cruise and given the circumstances I’m sure they added extra food to be on the safe side.  Also, because the sailing was longer than originally scheduled, guests were given the option to not board and receive a refund which I’m sure some people chose.  I’m sure food is not a problem on-board ship.


----------



## MommyinHonduras

MommaBerd said:


> Re: the cruise extension, DH and I wondered what they do for food and supplies - will they would have to “ration” the food vs. all you can eat buffets and such? I mean wasn’t this just a three day cruise?


I have been at the grocery store here on my island when a cruise ship needed to restock.   I am guessing they just bought when they docked or had a ship from a close by island meet them with an order.


----------



## MommaBerd

scrappinginontario said:


> There will be plenty of food.  Before they left FL *it was already loaded for a 5 night cruise *and given the circumstances I’m sure they added extra food to be on the safe side.  Also, because the sailing was longer than originally scheduled, guests were given the option to not board and receive a refund which I’m sure some people chose.  I’m sure food is not a problem on-board ship.



So they altered the sailing dates before it even left port?


----------



## OSUZorba

scrappinginontario said:


> Since the cruise was already extended by 2 nights before they even boarded, I’m guessing the guests onboard knew it could be extended further.  Hurricanes are unpredictable to say the least. Pretty sweet to pay for a 3 night cruise that turns into 6 and, I’m sure the ship isn’t near capacity either as guests were given the opportunity to get their money back if the revised sailing did not hit their schedule.  Pretty sweet!!


Yeah, a few years ago during Huricanne Harvey a 7-night Liberty of the Seas cruise got extended for a total of 8 or 9 nights IIRC, they did finally head to MIA to drop people off on like day 6. There were some pretty irate and some pretty happy posters on Cruise Critic. They did all get an extra Crown and Anchor point for each extra night.


----------



## OSUZorba

MommaBerd said:


> Re: the cruise extension, DH and I wondered what they do for food and supplies - will they would have to “ration” the food vs. all you can eat buffets and such? I mean wasn’t this just a three day cruise?


I've done Galley Tours on RCI, they have said they always carry enough supplies for the full length of the cruise+4 days. During hurricane season they'll bump that to length of cruise+7 days. If they know of a specific threat they can add even more provisions. I an sure they left with plenty of supplies with a hurricane predicted (at that time) to make landfall on their home port.


----------



## scrappinginontario

MommaBerd said:


> So they altered the sailing dates before it even left port?


Yes, guests were advised the day before their sailing that the length of their cruise and their itinerary were being changed to avoid Dorian.

Guests had the choice to either board the longer cruise or have their funds refunded.

https://disneycruiselineblog.com/2019/08/hurricane-dorian-forces-disney-dream-to-alter-sailings/


----------



## MommaBerd

@OSUZorba  - That is very interesting! Thanks for sharing!

@scrappinginontario - Thanks for that link—I had just skimmed the info previously.

I am glad to know the ships are well-stocked!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Not really news but thought many on here might appreciate this, D23 put out an article about what is coming to Disney+ that Disney History Buffs will like .... While the Star Wars and Marvel shiny stuff looks great this is the type of thing that really gets me excited for Disney+

https://d23.com/disney-history-buff...3_disneysocial_historybuffdisneyplus_20190829


----------



## firefly_ris

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not really news but thought many on here might appreciate this, D23 put out an article about what is coming to Disney+ that Disney History Buffs will like .... While the Star Wars and Marvel shiny stuff looks great this is the type of thing that really gets me excited for Disney+
> 
> https://d23.com/disney-history-buff...3_disneysocial_historybuffdisneyplus_20190829



I agree. I like Marvel and newer Disney stuff fine but all that is already easily accessible.... I'm looking for stuff like this, and I'd also like things that aren't as easy to get at my local Wal-Mart. I'd love a repository of all of the old Fab Five cartoons and my dad would love stuff like Zorro, etc.


----------



## Fantasia79

@TheMaxRebo Meow that’s exciting!  There’s little chance my wife will watch it, but, content keeps looking better.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS/REPORT*

Seeing reports that at Discovery Trading in AK they are scanning bands/checking IDs of AP holders and will then mail them the Simba Magnet since they ran out so quick


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Orange and Osceola counties under Tropical Storm Warning


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Trees removed ahead of Innovations East demolition (cue "it's starting!" Gif)


----------



## rteetz




----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Non-inside-parks Starbucks locations temporarily for the storm (the ones in the parks are controlled by Disney, not Starbucks)


https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/hurr...walt-disney-world-closures-and-cancellations/
*(9/2 2pm)* – Disney Springs West Side Starbucks is closed. Starbucks has made a corporate decision to close Central Florida stores, and the Disney Springs location is a corporate owned store. The locations within the theme parks are licensed and owned by Disney. As such, the in-park locations remain open with the parks.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> And to clarify the headline, they mean close the Starbucks locations temporarily for the storm, not permanently


Tweet was deleted


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Tweet was deleted



Looks like they deleted and replaced it with a new one that specifically mentions for Dorian ... I updated my original post accordingly


----------



## Spaghetti Cat

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Trees removed ahead of Innovations East demolition (cue "it's starting!" Gif)



Isn't Innovations West to be demolished, not east? I don't recognize the photo location, butI also think the Moana attraction was supposed to be west.


----------



## OSUZorba

Spaghetti Cat said:


> Isn't Innovations West to be demolished, not east? I don't recognize the photo location, butI also think the Moana attraction was supposed to be west.


The spot is between innovations and the Seas.


----------



## rteetz

Spaghetti Cat said:


> Isn't Innovations West to be demolished, not east? I don't recognize the photo location, butI also think the Moana attraction was supposed to be west.


Yes West will be demolished.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168569279530373120


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Yes West will be demolished.



Well that will teach me, I thought it was West but the post said East and I am very directionally challenged


----------



## rteetz

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...n-railroad-opened-at-disneyland-park-in-1979/


----------



## Fantasia79

Those trees were beautiful.  Wish they would’ve been relocated.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Fantasia79 said:


> Those trees were beautiful.  Wish they would’ve been relocated.



Usually Disney is pretty good about relocating trees/plants if they can - perhaps they just couldn't with these

The concept art called for a big increase to greenage at EPCOT so would think they would want to recycle these if they could

But maybe I am giving them too much credit and this was just easier/cheaper


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Guess things changed again and MCO will close at 2am tomorrow morning/late tonight


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168623152261455875


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

WDW parks to close early tomorrow for Dorian: AK and DHS at 2pm and MK and EP at 3pm


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168625722333827072


----------



## Fantasia79

TheMaxRebo said:


> Usually Disney is pretty good about relocating trees/plants if they can - perhaps they just couldn't with these
> 
> The concept art called for a big increase to greenage at EPCOT so would think they would want to recycle these if they could
> 
> But maybe I am giving them too much credit and this was just easier/cheaper



Agreed!  I’m assuming there was a larger problem with relocating.  But, a chain saw is very cheap.  

They do take on a lot of environmental initiatives.


----------



## rteetz

Direct info from WDW 

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/weather-updates/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Latest from Universal - Volcano Bay closed tomorrow but other parks/City Walk to open as scheduled


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168657489321177090


----------



## mikepizzo

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS/REPORTS*
> 
> I am seeing reports that Animal Kingdom is out of the Simba magnets and will not being getting any more in



I remember reading that the magnets would only be distributed from August 29th, to September 2nd.  Maybe they were shorted a box in the order and that's why they ran out a couple hours early


----------



## rteetz

mikepizzo said:


> I remember reading that the magnets would only be distributed from August 29th, to September 2nd.  Maybe they were shorted a box in the order and that's why they ran out a couple hours early


They were supposed to be available until September 5th.


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> They were supposed to be available until September 5th.



Ah, yes, hidden menu's available until the 2nd.  There's the mixup


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/disn...-collection-coming-to-disneys-riviera-resort/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Not sure if this was already posted, but was announced that a new scene will be added to Star Tours in Paris for Rise of Skywalker ... would think it would come to the other parks as well


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168598717538209793


----------



## firefly_ris

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not sure if this was already posted, but was announced that a new scene will be added to Star Tours in Paris for Rise of Skywalker ... would think it would come to the other parks as well
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168598717538209793



Are there any scenes/sequences to coincide with The Last Jedi? I have only ridden this ride once in my life somehow, so I'm not very familiar with updates. They added one for Force Awakens, right? Was that limited or is it still included in the mix today? How many question marks can I use in one post?


----------



## crazy4wdw

firefly_ris said:


> Are there any scenes/sequences to coincide with The Last Jedi? I have only ridden this ride once in my life somehow, so I'm not very familiar with updates. They added one for Force Awakens, right? Was that limited or is it still included in the mix today? How many question marks can I use in one post?


Yes, I believe there was a scene inserted from the planet Crait (where the battle at the end of the movie occurred).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

firefly_ris said:


> Are there any scenes/sequences to coincide with The Last Jedi? I have only ridden this ride once in my life somehow, so I'm not very familiar with updates. They added one for Force Awakens, right? Was that limited or is it still included in the mix today? How many question marks can I use in one post?



yes, for Last Jedi they added a scene involving Crait, and for Force Awakens it was a scene involving Jakuu.   They have also added the new ending where you arrive on Batuu.  For a while it was static in that it wasn't randomized but you got Jakuu, Craig, and Battu as your scenes, but now it is back to being random (I think I am recalling the timing of all of this correctly)

So definitely not a surprise that a scene for Rise of Skywalker will be coming.  My guesses for location in spoilers:


Spoiler



My first thought would be Pasaana as that is the new planet in the film and has already been shown in the trailers - but is another desert planet, so not sure if they want it

Other option could be Endor proper - which is assumed to be what we are seeing the bits of the fallen Death Star


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not sure if this was already posted, but was announced that a new scene will be added to Star Tours in Paris for Rise of Skywalker ... would think it would come to the other parks as well


Yes it is also coming to DHS and DL.


----------



## sherlockmiles

SaintsManiac said:


> Just when I swore I wouldn't buy any more Christmas ornaments...



My first thought as well!!!


----------



## only hope

I’m glad they’re adding a scene from Ep 9. They need to add multiple scenes to the resistance era for Star Tours. I’m rather bored of getting the same clips over and over. Either I have bad luck or it’s not truly a 50/50 as to whether you get old clips or the resistance clips, as I seem to end up with the new ones about 75% of the time and it’s BB8 about 75% of those times. It’s probably been a year since I’ve gotten to visit Kashyyyk.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

only hope said:


> I’m glad they’re adding a scene from Ep 9. They need to add multiple scenes to the resistance era for Star Tours. I’m rather bored of getting the same clips over and over. Either I have bad luck or it’s not truly a 50/50 as to whether you get old clips or the resistance clips, as I seem to end up with the new ones about 75% of the time and it’s BB8 about 75% of those times. It’s probably been a year since I’ve gotten to visit Kashyyyk.



that's a good point that they could add even more scenes from the new movies.  No reason they couldn't have a Canto Bight scene for example (whatever you think of that part of the story, could be a visually interesting scene)


----------



## mollmoll4

Anyone keeping up on GE reports from DL? My brother in law went last week and said he was surprised/disappointed that Smuggler's run had several glitches on the screen while they were riding. Is that a common complaint?


----------



## skier_pete

mollmoll4 said:


> Anyone keeping up on GE reports from DL? My brother in law went last week and said he was surprised/disappointed that Smuggler's run had several glitches on the screen while they were riding. Is that a common complaint?



We rode twice on August 18th and did not see glitches.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


>


Great news as hopefully this mean's Dorian is staying more out to sea and affecting less of Florida.  Praying for all those dealing with this storm.


----------



## MissGina5

a lovely post about a CM who helped a mother struggling with anxiety at Pandora


----------



## CastAStone

rteetz said:


>


So...Epcot tonight after roughly 3:30: Bananas? or BANANAS?


----------



## The Pho

only hope said:


> I’m glad they’re adding a scene from Ep 9. They need to add multiple scenes to the resistance era for Star Tours. I’m rather bored of getting the same clips over and over. Either I have bad luck or it’s not truly a 50/50 as to whether you get old clips or the resistance clips, as I seem to end up with the new ones about 75% of the time and it’s BB8 about 75% of those times. It’s probably been a year since I’ve gotten to visit Kashyyyk.


They’re weighted odds.


----------



## MommaBerd

MissGina5 said:


> a lovely post about a CM who helped a mother struggling with anxiety at Pandora



 What a great story!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

scrappinginontario said:


> Great news as hopefully this mean's Dorian is staying more out to sea and affecting less of Florida.  Praying for all those dealing with this storm.



that does appear to be the case, and it is heading North sooner than expected.  One thing to keep in mind is that if it hugs the coast but doesn't make landfall it can cause a ton of damage from flooding / storm surge - so much that in total it might be more damage than if the storm made landfall (just more spreadout).  So definitely can still be a lot of damage and a lot of people impacted to come, but seems Florida at least will be spared to some extent of the worst


----------



## crazy4wdw

CastAStone said:


> So...Epcot tonight after roughly 3:30: Bananas? or BANANAS?


Yep, they've got to keep the revenue flowing in from the Food and Wine Festival kiosks!


----------



## only hope

I’m surprised they didn’t keep HS open. There’s not a ton of stuff outside unlike AK/MK and Black Spire is a money maker too.


----------



## only hope

The Pho said:


> They’re weighted odds.



They need to be weighted in the other direction  To the side that actually has variety.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

only hope said:


> I’m surprised they didn’t keep HS open. There’s not a ton of stuff outside unlike AK/MK and Black Spire is a money maker too.



I am wondering with the extra, extra hours they figured that park was open for a while today anyway, so no need to extend hours there.  Also, no idea if this means anything, but from reports I was seeing on twitter, it seemed they did less securing of things in Batuu than in other parks, so maybe they aren't as sure how that land will make it thorugh high winds, and stuff?  Just speculation though as every extra hour of lightsaber building alone they have that is an extra $10k+ of revue they bring in


----------



## OSUZorba

only hope said:


> I’m glad they’re adding a scene from Ep 9. They need to add multiple scenes to the resistance era for Star Tours. I’m rather bored of getting the same clips over and over. Either I have bad luck or it’s not truly a 50/50 as to whether you get old clips or the resistance clips, as I seem to end up with the new ones about 75% of the time and it’s BB8 about 75% of those times. It’s probably been a year since I’ve gotten to visit Kashyyyk.


Meanwhile I always get JarJar and the worst scene in all of Star Wars the dreaded Big, Bigger, Biggest fish scene.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

WDW to resume regular operations tomorrow, Setp4th ... but morning EMHs are cancelled


----------



## rteetz

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/tra...0190903-szkwo75h45hb3ny4vj3vixwz7i-story.html


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168991420725829632


----------



## ksromack

Farro said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Great TV show alert!!!
> 
> It's not Disney, but it is Jim Henson and I think some of you on here will appreciate it as it captures imagination like Disney does.
> 
> *The Dark Crystal - Age of Resistance is now on Netflix and it is AMAZING!!! *Not just the story (which is very epic/Lord of The Rings feeling), but the puppets are just phenomenal. Blew us away.
> 
> I am super excited it turned out so well as I was a big fan of the original from my youth.


Dh can’t wait for this!


TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> WDW parks to close early tomorrow for Dorian: AK and DHS at 2pm and MK and EP at 3pm
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168625722333827072


Today has been weird.  One minute the skies look like they could just open up then the next minute they are blue.  The wind has really picked up the last several hours.  Looks like a real rain out for tomorrow. We have evening plans so hopefully this thing blows over by then.  


scrappinginontario said:


> Great news as hopefully this mean's Dorian is staying more out to sea and affecting less of Florida.  Praying for all those dealing with this storm.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

crazy4wdw said:


> Yep, they've got to keep the revenue flowing in from the Food and Wine Festival kiosks!


I was there from 2-7. EPCOT was dead and only 1/4th of the Food and Wine kiosks remained open after 3 (original closing time). So, I wouldn’t say they kept it open for Food and Wine. Also, most of World Showcase was closed but we could still walk around each pavilion. Very minimal merchandise, quick service, and attractions were operating. However, I enjoyed getting many pictures of an EMPTY EPCOT!


----------



## Fantasia79

Wow!  That’s unreal @AMusicLifeForMe stay safe!


----------



## WiredForFlight

rteetz said:


> https://www.orlandosentinel.com/tra...0190903-szkwo75h45hb3ny4vj3vixwz7i-story.html



Here is the tweet that Disney just put out:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169046617187483649


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168991420725829632


It’s a little confusing.  The itinerary still shows the Dream going to Castaway Cay tomorrow but the announcement states they are awaiting equipment to evaluate the pier and channel before they can welcome any guests.

I’m thankful CC faired so  we’ll with the storm but can’t see how the Dream can go there tomorrow based on information quotes.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

MCO to resume normal operations at noon today Sept 4th


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169230920303415296


----------



## Farro

ksromack said:


> *Dh can’t wait for this!*



We just finished the third Dark Crystal episode last night. It is SOOOOO good. I mean visually and the storytelling. A very, very well done series.


----------



## Firebird060

1 million although nice isnt really that much considering Cataway Cay is there.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Firebird060 said:


> 1 million although nice isnt really that much considering Cataway Cay is there.




No one said that is ALL they will give.


----------



## OKW Lover

Firebird060 said:


> 1 million although nice isnt really that much considering Cataway Cay is there.


Disney is sending this money to the Bahamian government to use as they see fit.  Disney will spend its own money to clean up Castaway Cay.


----------



## afan

Firebird060 said:


> 1 million although nice isnt really that much considering Cataway Cay is there.



The money and goods they'll donate are the same as another cruise line.  Weather channel talked about it last night, I think it was Royal but was the same $ amount and goods as disney is doing.


----------



## rteetz

https://ew.com/tv/2019/09/04/the-mandalorian-first-order/


----------



## Firebird060

Again a million in the schemes of thing isnt that much money. Considering that most of the cruise lines that have private Islands in the Bahammas, make it key parts of the Itinerary  of there trips, a million dollars isnt a whole lot of money.

Disney also has a larger incentive to be more supportive than the other cruise lines.  After all I assume when Disney finally gets around to developing Lighthouse Point and spending millions of dollars there, and since they already agreed to staffing construction and training to be done by the local Bahammians, it might be nice to have a even better working relationship with the people of the Bahammas. Disneys coffers are overflowing and Disney is looking to the Bahammas as a key part of there Cruise Line profit margin and expansion.  If I was Disney, I would invest much more then the other corps, not only for PR purposes but to help shore up and further the future construction and cruiseline  expansion they are putting in the area. In the end it might make since for business purposes to pledge more.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> https://ew.com/tv/2019/09/04/the-mandalorian-first-order/



That's good - I know some of the books get into a bit especially the Aftermath series ... I think that took place more or less right after Return of the Jedi and I believe the Mandelorian is around 5 years after RotJ, so maybe picks up shortly after Aftermath?


----------



## OSUZorba

Firebird060 said:


> 1 million although nice isnt really that much considering Cataway Cay is there.


This is the problem with companies donating to anything. There will always be people that say it isn't enough or isn't the right cause. Meanwhile, no one is talking about the companies that haven't donated anything.


----------



## OKW Lover

OSUZorba said:


> There will always be people that say it isn't enough or isn't the right cause. Meanwhile, no one is talking about the companies that haven't donated anything.


...or the people


----------



## scrappinginontario

OKW Lover said:


> ...or the people


Many people donate to causes without saying a word to anyone so I see that a bit differently.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

um, this sounds pretty darn good: Apple Pie Bombolato from Vivoli il Gelato! This new sweet treat is filled with apple sorbetto, caramel sauce, graham cracker crumbs pressed inside of a warm Italian Doughnut.  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169297324868276231


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update *

https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/land-clearing-underway-ahead-of-innoventions-demolition-at-epcot/


----------



## Firebird060

My whole point is that Disney has a larger stake then most in the viability of the Bahamas, the donation is about the same they did for Harvey, a place where Disney has limited financial interest nor any new upcoming multi million dollar projects.  Disney after all Donated 5 million to the restoration of Notre Dam a place where they have zero financial incentive.  I am  not questioning that Disney does alot of Donating, I am pointing out the fact that 1 million makes little difference in a place that Disney is using to make profit. Call me cynical if you want but from a business standpoint donating more money now might make larger financial sense then spending more in the future if things in the Bahammas dont recover fast enough for the Lighthouse Point project that is going to require alot of already agreed to Bahammian Labor for building and staffing.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Firebird060 said:


> My whole point is that Disney has a larger stake then most in the viability of the Bahamas, the donation is about the same they did for Harvey, a place where Disney has limited financial interest nor any new upcoming multi million dollar projects.  Disney after all Donated 5 million to the restoration of Notre Dam a place where they have zero financial incentive.  I am  not questioning that Disney does alot of Donating, I am pointing out the fact that 1 million makes little difference in a place that Disney is using to make profit. Call me cynical if you want but from a business standpoint donating more money now might make larger financial sense then spending more in the future if things in the Bahammas dont recover fast enough for the Lighthouse Point project that is going to require alot of already agreed to Bahammian Labor for building and staffing.



it's definitely hard to look at any sum of money in a vacuum and say "that isn't enough" - but I definitely get your point that that in comparison to Harvey or Notre Dame there are certainly reasons for making a larger donation in this location vs the same or less


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Baby eland born today at Animal Kingdom


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169389063444430849


----------



## Q-man

Firebird060 said:


> My whole point is that Disney has a larger stake then most in the viability of the Bahamas, the donation is about the same they did for Harvey, *a place where Disney has limited financial interest nor any new upcoming multi million dollar projects.* * Disney after all Donated 5 million to the restoration of Notre Dam a place where they have zero financial incentive. * I am  not questioning that Disney does alot of Donating, I am pointing out the fact that 1 million makes little difference in a place that Disney is using to make profit. Call me cynical if you want but from a business standpoint donating more money now might make larger financial sense then spending more in the future if things in the Bahammas dont recover fast enough for the Lighthouse Point project that is going to require alot of already agreed to Bahammian Labor for building and staffing.



They use the Port of Galveston quite a bit and with the new ships being added you may see year round use of Galveston by the older ships in the fleet.

Disneyland Paris and the movie Hunchback of Notre Dame does give an a financial incentive to donate to the cathedral's restoration.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Baby eland born today at Animal Kingdom
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169389063444430849



Dorian?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Dorian?



Looks like the name is Doppler - which definitely connects to weather events!


----------



## mollmoll4

Another new ticket type - this one is for FL residents:

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...da-resident-seasonal-flex-theme-park-tickets/
ETA: Blackout is only around Thanksgiving and Christmas. These are set to be valid when ROTR is scheduled to open.


----------



## JaxDad

TheMaxRebo said:


> it's definitely hard to look at any sum of money in a vacuum and say "that isn't enough" - but I definitely get your point that that in comparison to Harvey or Notre Dame there are certainly reasons for making a larger donation in this location vs the same or less


Based on $59.43B revenue in 2018, Disney makes $1M every 8.8 minutes. If a person making $100K per year gave the same percentage of their personal income, it would be $1.67. If that person wanted to give 1 percent or $1K to charity, at $1.67 a pop he could give to almost 600 different charities. I’m sure Disney gives lots of money and does lots of wonderful things for many different charities, but they could probably stand to give more to a place where they are directly invested.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mollmoll4 said:


> Another new ticket type - this one is for FL residents:
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...da-resident-seasonal-flex-theme-park-tickets/
> ETA: Blackout is only around Thanksgiving and Christmas. These are set to be valid when ROTR is scheduled to open.



Interesting that it just says "can be used on non-consecutive days" - not that they have to be used within 7 days of first use or whatever.  So you could really spread those days out if you are a local that doesn't have an AP


----------



## Firebird060

Q-man said:


> They use the Port of Galveston quite a bit and with the new ships being added you may see year round use of Galveston by the older ships in the fleet.
> 
> Disneyland Paris and the movie Hunchback of Notre Dame does give an a financial incentive to donate to the cathedral's restoration.




I would disagree about DLP have anything to do with Notre Dame,  Its not like the only reason people go to Paris was to see the Cathedral, and I suspect tourism to Paris hasnt taken a major hit since the Notre Dame fire, sure alot of people visit Notre Dame but it isnt the sole draw for people to go to Paris.  So I find it hard to draw them same conclusion.  Its not like you buy a package to DLP that also includes Notre Dame, where as cruise packages do include a stop in the Bahammas, there is the financial incentive.     As for Galvaston sure they sometimes sail out of the port, but it isnt the major part of the Cruise Bussiness for them also it isnt a place where Disney is starting any new projects that require a major investment of time and money.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...t-jedi-academy-nintendo-switch-playstation-4/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/art...ollector-series-imperial-star-destroyer-lego/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...t-jedi-academy-nintendo-switch-playstation-4/



I'll be honest, I don't know how good or not these specific games are, but the idea of them using the Switch controller is pretty cool


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...returns-to-epcot-january-17-february-24-2020/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blog.universalorlando.com/whats-new/dark-arts-at-hogwarts-castle/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 

https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/temp...e-overhaul-project-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/*


----------



## rteetz

*News*

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/09/pandora-and-africa-closing-early-on.html


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blog.universalorlando.com/whats-new/dark-arts-at-hogwarts-castle/



was just reading this and apparently they will have live actors playing Death Eaters in the park as part of this


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...returns-to-epcot-january-17-february-24-2020/



glad to get this confirmed - and it will be going on when we are there in February ... never been to this specific festival before so excited to experience it


----------



## ejgonz2

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...returns-to-epcot-january-17-february-24-2020/



What’s the usual turn around for flower and garden? I’ll be arriving a week or so after this one ends. Hoping to catch F&G.


----------



## scrappinginontario

TheMaxRebo said:


> glad to get this confirmed - and it will be going on when we are there in February ... never been to this specific festival before so excited to experience it


Having been to all 3 now, this one is by far our favourite!!  Enjoy!


----------



## Firebird060

I love the festival of the Arts,  the only problem is I always want to spend way to much money on Disney art and I always  want more when its over


----------



## SG131

ejgonz2 said:


> What’s the usual turn around for flower and garden? I’ll be arriving a week or so after this one ends. Hoping to catch F&G.


Last year it ended on Feb 25 and F&G started on May 6.  I was there the last day of the festival and there were already some flower sculptures out.


----------



## scrappinginontario

ejgonz2 said:


> What’s the usual turn around for flower and garden? I’ll be arriving a week or so after this one ends. Hoping to catch F&G.


In 2019 FotA ended Feb 25 and F&G started *Mar* 6


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Firebird060 said:


> I love the festival of the Arts,  the only problem is I always want to spend way to much money on Disney art it makes me spend way to much.



yeah, that is definitely one aspect I am worried about!  Hopefully a good chance to meet and interact with some of the artists though / get some things signed and not *just* buy things


----------



## scrappinginontario

Mobile Ordering coming to Star Wars Galaxy's Edge


----------



## Firebird060

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, that is definitely one aspect I am worried about!  Hopefully a good chance to meet and interact with some of the artists though / get some things signed and not *just* buy things


I know what you mean My wife and I got several Prints signed this year, and I almost was tempted to spend a couple grand on a actual canvas painting, its fun to meet the artists and watch those who paint while there.  We had to have this one signed to have it added to our tiki room in the house.   My one piece of advice during the festival of the arts is remember, it all can be shipped back to your house, also if you want to try your hand at dyeing your own scarf it isnt that expensive for AP members.


----------



## dina444444

ejgonz2 said:


> What’s the usual turn around for flower and garden? I’ll be arriving a week or so after this one ends. Hoping to catch F&G.


It’s usually a week to a week and a half. In 2019 festival of the arts ended on 2/25 and flower and garden started on 3/6.


----------



## CastAStone

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/09/pandora-and-africa-closing-early-on.html


This is one I'm having trouble understanding the rationale for. Are they moving in and out heavy machinery for Club 33 and need some semblance of daylight? It's very weird.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

CastAStone said:


> This is one I'm having trouble understanding the rationale for. Are they moving in and out heavy machinery for Club 33 and need some semblance of daylight? It's very weird.



The only thing I can think of is it is a cost cutting thing and that it will wind up being more dates, this is just the start.  Otherwise, seems silly for it to only impact those few dates (unless for something like what you describe)


----------



## rteetz

CastAStone said:


> This is one I'm having trouble understanding the rationale for. Are they moving in and out heavy machinery for Club 33 and need some semblance of daylight? It's very weird.


Could be maintenance in various areas, or corporate events that have rented areas out as well.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> The only thing I can think of is it is a cost cutting thing and that it will wind up being more dates, this is just the start.  Otherwise, seems silly for it to only impact those few dates (unless for something like what you describe)


I could see that if it was only Africa. However this including Pandora makes me think its more maintenance, and other stuff like that. While yes closing Pandora would save money keeping that land open which is the most popular area in the park also makes money.


----------



## CastAStone

TheMaxRebo said:


> The only thing I can think of is it is a cost cutting thing and that it will wind up being more dates, this is just the start.  Otherwise, seems silly for it to only impact those few dates (unless for something like what you describe)


They have no problem closing the entire park at 8, they do it all the time, so I don't know why they would keep the park open past 8 except it's most popular attractions unless there was a more specific driver than cost. Usually the things they close early are either animals who go to bed or reasonably high capacity rides that they'd rather people ride when the park is busiest (FW West sorry World Nature, DINOSAUR)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I could see that if it was only Africa. However this including Pandora makes me think its more maintenance, and other stuff like that. While yes closing Pandora would save money keeping that land open which is the most popular area in the park also makes money.



yeah, I was suprised about Pandora being part of it as adding that land was supposed to be a key part to enable to park to be open into the evening, so closing it early seems odd - maybe it is just maintenance or road work on that side of the park ... can't be anything too major if just those few days though



rteetz said:


> Could be maintenance in various areas, or corporate events that have rented areas out as well.



i thought about private events but the fact it is mutliple nights and multiple areas (not *just* Pandora or whatever) made me think not that, but who knows


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/lion...Q9ZiAfsH5R4S-VVoYeF4Eaykl9N7SiYOfPd_rX4ZmLw_g


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Special drink at the Drop Off pool bar at Art of Animation for Lightening McQueen day today  (9/5):


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169676633147506688

and other related activities at AoA:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169680224990224385


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/lion...Q9ZiAfsH5R4S-VVoYeF4Eaykl9N7SiYOfPd_rX4ZmLw_g


These buses are great!  Is there any word if the WiFi is turned on in them?


----------



## rteetz

scrappinginontario said:


> These buses are great!  Is there any word if the WiFi is turned on in them?


Nothing yet, Disney has yet to confirm wifi.


----------



## firefly_ris

I really love the Adult Simba bus!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

firefly_ris said:


> I really love the Adult Simba bus!



or as my kids know him as Kion's dad


----------



## scrappinginontario

Thanks @rteetz!  A friend was there a few weeks back and thought she had wifi on at least one of her buses.  As much as I like the wraps and new buses, this is the feature I'm most looking forward to as an International visitor who relies on Disney WiFi.

I'll be checking next week and will provide an update in the rare chance that it works on a bus!


----------



## BorderTenny

Nightmare Before Christmas line at Build-a-Bear (online only)


----------



## mikeamizzle

Firebird060 said:


> I know what you mean My wife and I got several Prints signed this year, and I almost was tempted to spend a couple grand on a actual canvas painting, its fun to meet the artists and watch those who paint while there.  We had to have this one signed to have it added to our tiki room in the house.   My one piece of advice during the festival of the arts is remember, it all can be shipped back to your house, also if you want to try your hand at dyeing your own scarf it isnt that expensive for AP members.
> 
> View attachment 433083


If you don’t mind, could you mention the name and/or artist of this print? 

I need this lol


----------



## firefly_ris

TheMaxRebo said:


> or as my kids know him as Kion's dad



Oh man. My kids didn't get too into that one.... it's not bad, but who in the world casts Rob Lowe as Simba, and who in the world gave him those giant eyebrows! I can't get past it.


----------



## Firebird060

mikeamizzle said:


> If you don’t mind, could you mention the name and/or artist of this print?
> 
> I need this lol


 sure  his name is Mcbiff  this is his website http://www.mcbiff.com/


----------



## mollmoll4

New Magicband for Wine and Dine 1/2 available to runners for pre-order:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169695827088072704


----------



## rteetz

mollmoll4 said:


> New Magicband for Wine and Dine 1/2 available to runners for pre-order:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169695827088072704


#MustResist


----------



## MissGina5

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169546824341970944Ok but what about us at WDW lol


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS* (I guess)

Arendelle Aqua to be new Disney color collection trend

https://www.delish.com/kitchen-tool...isney-arendelle-aqua-collection-merch-treats/


----------



## MissGina5

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS* (I guess)
> 
> Arendelle Aqua to be new Disney color collection trend
> 
> https://www.delish.com/kitchen-tool...isney-arendelle-aqua-collection-merch-treats/


that is cinderella blue its too pale to be arendelle blue! It needs more like obvious turquoise. as opposed to aquamarine or periwinkle.


----------



## CastAStone

MissGina5 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169546824341970944Ok but what about us at WDW lol


I’m very confused.


----------



## SG131

CastAStone said:


> I’m very confused. View attachment 433146


I’m pretty sure I just rode it two days ago! Unless I got lost and ended up at the wrong park!!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

CastAStone said:


> I’m very confused. View attachment 433146


Me too.

Are they meaning WDW's railroad is opening up again?

We def. road DLR in March just the dinosaur portion was closed/refurbing.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

MissGina5 said:


> that is cinderella blue its too pale to be arendelle blue! It needs more like obvious turquoise. as opposed to aquamarine or periwinkle.


I feel like the color isn't consistent. Some of the stuff is like you said too pale of a blue but then you have blue blue and then you have turquoise stuff. It just seems over the place lol.


----------



## dina444444

CastAStone said:


> I’m very confused. View attachment 433146


Paris probably. That account covers the paris parks.


----------



## Brocktoon

*News* 

For those following the Spider-Man Sony/Disney saga ...

https://variety.com/2019/film/news/spiderman-mcu-sony-pictures-chief-1203324907/#article-comments
Sony is really placing all their bets on a shared Spiderverse with Venom, Morbius, Silver Sable, Black Cat etc ...  It may make plenty of $$$ and would have worked great 10+ years ago, but I think most folks just want to see Spidey interact in the MCU


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/blo...marvel-and-captain-america-the-first-avenger/


----------



## MissGina5

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I feel like the color isn't consistent. Some of the stuff is like you said too pale of a blue but then you have blue blue and then you have turquoise stuff. It just seems over the place lol.


Exactly! Which is a shame because aquamarine is my favorite color so I would love some disney merch that color!


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.laughingplace.com/w/blo...marvel-and-captain-america-the-first-avenger/



I never even wear watches, but I want that Captain America one so bad.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Odyssey Building painted vibrant colors ahead of "Imagineering Epcot" exhibit


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169971100136169473


----------



## firefly_ris

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Odyssey Building painted vibrant colors ahead of "Imagineering Epcot" exhibit
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169971100136169473



Isn't this sort of similar to the accent painting on the buildings in Tomorrowland at MK? Or are they not angled like this... I forget already. Hard to keep up.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

firefly_ris said:


> Isn't this sort of similar to the accent painting on the buildings in Tomorrowland at MK? Or are they not angled like this... I forget already. Hard to keep up.



definitely along those lines as far as the angles - though these appear much "brighter" than  the Tomorrowland ones which are a bit more pastel to me (no like "hot pink" there)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/09/walls-to-be-installed-around-multiple.html


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disney Patents "Capturepult" Mechanism for Water Rides

Idea of being able to control the speed of flume rides more - to maybe stop a boat for a show scene and then move it quicker through areas - could be cool.  I think that could add a bit even to something like Na'vi River Journey to be able to stop the boats during the shamen scene and then push them forward quicker to the load/unload

Wonder if this could also replace some of the bumpy belt ramps they use to get the boats up up to the load/unload ... also potentially control the boats to avoid "bumping" that can happen if they back up


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169983020771790849


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Next V.I.PAssholder event scheduled for Tuesday, September 10 from 6:30 p.m. to 8:30 p.m. at Future World West


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169984810296795137


----------



## DarthGallifrey

Firebird060 said:


> sure  his name is Mcbiff  this is his website http://www.mcbiff.com/



Thanks for sharing this!  I have the Jungle Cruise print and apparently I need all of his stuff


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/09/walls-to-be-installed-around-multiple.html



Something tells me that trying to leave Epcot after Illuminations is going to be dicey...  it's already pretty congested at that point but funneling everyone to the right side of the old fountain is going to be quite a trick....  hope they keep Mouse Gear open at least so we can spend some time shopping while waiting for the crowds to clear.


----------



## Moliphino

jlundeen said:


> Something tells me that trying to leave Epcot after Illuminations is going to be dicey...  it's already pretty congested at that point but funneling everyone to the right side of the old fountain is going to be quite a trick....  hope they keep Mouse Gear open at least so we can spend some time shopping while waiting for the crowds to clear.



Yeah, that does not look pleasant. When is the wider path by Imagination/Canada opening?


----------



## rteetz

Moliphino said:


> Yeah, that does not look pleasant. When is the wider path by Imagination/Canada opening?


Already open.


----------



## PolyRob

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disney Patents "Capturepult" Mechanism for Water Rides
> 
> Idea of being able to control the speed of flume rides more - to maybe stop a boat for a show scene and then move it quicker through areas - could be cool.  I think that could add a bit even to something like Na'vi River Journey to be able to stop the boats during the shamen scene and then push them forward quicker to the load/unload
> 
> Wonder if this could also replace some of the *bumpy belt ramps* they use to get the boats up up to the load/unload ... also potentially control the boats to avoid "bumping" that can happen if they back up
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169983020771790849


If this could replace the bumpy belt ramps, I would love to see it added to FEA


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> Already open.



Oh good. That's probably going to be better than the bottleneck near those construction walls.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Video of this year's gingerbread house at Haunted Mansion at Disneyland:


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/09/walls-to-be-installed-around-multiple.html


Epcot is going to be pretty ugly for a few years .. just how AK was about 4-5 or so years ago (when they were doing a lot of construction (for Harambe Market and Rivers of Light)  and there were a lot of walls up in the pathways).  At least with DHS (as awful as it was from an attraction standpoint the last 3 years), had all its construction in the "back" of the park. 

But ya .. probably more of an issue exiting after the night show. Coming in, it will be ugly,  but not too bad to get around.


----------



## Firebird060

DarthGallifrey said:


> Thanks for sharing this!  I have the Jungle Cruise print and apparently I need all of his stuff



I agree, I love the 50s tiki feel and he hits all those check points


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> Epcot is going to be pretty ugly for a few years .. just how AK was about 4-5 or so years ago (when they were doing a lot of construction (for Harambe Market and Rivers of Light)  and there were a lot of walls up in the pathways).  At least with DHS (as awful as it was from an attraction standpoint the last 3 years), had all its construction in the "back" of the park.
> 
> But ya .. probably more of an issue exiting after the night show. Coming in, it will be ugly,  but not too bad to get around.



at least shortly will have the Skyliner so a few more resorts worth of people will exit after nighttime show via IG, but yeah, still may be ugly


----------



## tlmadden73

I saw an article (from another site) that Slinky Dog Dash got some shade for its queue?  Awesome. 

I never waited in the regular queue and the only time I rode it was in November, but I was always shocked at the lack of shade and indoor space in that land (and the whole way too small QS restaurant).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> I saw an article (from another site) that Slinky Dog Dash got some shade for its queue?  Awesome.
> 
> I never waited in the regular queue and the only time I rode it was in November, but I was always shocked at the lack of shade and indoor space in that land (and the whole way too small QS restaurant).



yeah, here is from Chip & Company: https://chipandco.com/toy-story-lands-slinky-dog-ride-just-got-a-whole-lot-cooler-364075/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...collection-in-honor-of-new-york-fashion-week/


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

The Festival of Fantasy parade was held for 10-15 minutes today during the parade.  Anyone heard what happened?  We hung with Smee and Tink at Liberty Square. Merida and her band started shooting arrows at Smee!  Something was up in the hub.


----------



## wareagle57

MissGina5 said:


> Ok but what about us at WDW lol



This is wrong right? It was closed for a year or 2 during GE construction but it has been open for a while. I KNOW we rode it on our Honeymoon in April.


----------



## OSUZorba

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, here is from Chip & Company: https://chipandco.com/toy-story-lands-slinky-dog-ride-just-got-a-whole-lot-cooler-364075/
> 
> View attachment 433365


When I was there, that part of the queue wasn't in used and blocked off by a baracade. Looked like it was designed to be for FPP. As I was standing under the sun for 30 minutes with zero shade it just made me upset to see shade over a complete empty set of switch backs.


----------



## mollmoll4

wareagle57 said:


> This is wrong right? It was closed for a year or 2 during GE construction but it has been open for a while. I KNOW we rode it on our Honeymoon in April.



This is the Disneyland Paris park account. That's what park they are referring to.


----------



## OKW Lover

FrankieWinthrop said:


> The Festival of Fantasy parade was held for 10-15 minutes today during the parade.  Anyone heard what happened?  We hung with Smee and Tink at Liberty Square. Merida and her band started shooting arrows at Smee!  Something was up in the hub.


Sounds like a problem with one of the parade units.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Looks like Cabana Bay got a pop up Stranger Things photo room for HHN. It's next to Bayliner Diner and you must show a Universal room key to get in. Pictures are popping up on social media. It's the living room and Scoops Ahoy sets.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170094644560125953


----------



## splash327

OKW Lover said:


> Sounds like a problem with one of the parade units.


My son who works at MK said one of the floats broke down and they had to bring a tractor in to tow it out of the way.


----------



## PolyRob

I just posted this in the GF thread, but didn't see it shared here yet.

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/20...lIZujj3HtTkwp2iaR1CTbJbQJc-yAdU-Hr3ytgl_symW8


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/new-...nations-club-cool-innoventions-west-and-more/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Cast member black outs lifted at DHS for September

https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/cast...ys-hollywood-studios-beginning-september-9th/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Legoland Florida offering discount tickets this week with potion going to the Red Cross

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...-tickets-portion-proceeds-american-red-cross/


----------



## dina444444

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Cast member black outs lifted at DHS for September
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/cast...ys-hollywood-studios-beginning-september-9th/


Not surprised. They did this for Disneyland.


----------



## jlundeen

dina444444 said:


> Not surprised. They did this for Disneyland.


So does that mean that the crowds are less than expected?


----------



## dina444444

jlundeen said:


> So does that mean that the crowds are less than expected?


Yes and no. They sometimes block the cms out in anticipation and the lessen the blockouts later. It’s so they don’t have to do the reverse.


----------



## jlundeen

dina444444 said:


> Yes and no. They sometimes block the cms out in anticipation and the lessen the blockouts later. It’s so they don’t have to do the reverse.



Thanks, hoping for less crowds during our trip in *!!!!16 DAYS!!!!  *We were some who booked early to MISS the SW:GE opening, and paid for non-refundable air fare, but have come to terms with it by scheduling more tours and resort events.  We'll take advantage of the Extra Early HS openings, and I do have an Oga's Cantina reservation so we can get in an take a look around, but unless the crowds have shrunk, will probably not stand in line for the ride.


----------



## rteetz

Everyone say your goodbyes to large parts of Future World today...


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> Everyone say your goodbyes to large parts of Future World today...



I was thinking about Epcot - and I've always found it to be a 2-day park, but with everything closed is it really going to be anymore? I mean we have 6 things in Future World (Land, Test Track, M:S, Seas, Imagination & SSE) and even SSE is going to go down soon I'm sure. Get there early and that whole lot can be done before noon. Then it just depends on what's going on in World Showcase - but it sure seems like for now the park is going to be in semi-disarry for a while. Similar to the shape DHS was in for the last 3 years.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> I was thinking about Epcot - and I've always found it to be a 2-day park, but with everything closed is it really going to be anymore? I mean we have 6 things in Future World (Land, Test Track, M:S, Seas, Imagination & SSE) and even SSE is going to go down soon I'm sure. Get there early and that whole lot can be done before noon. Then it just depends on what's going on in World Showcase - but it sure seems like for now the park is going to be in semi-disarry for a while. Similar to the shape DHS was in for the last 3 years.



I think with all the dining and the new night time show coming I think it stays a great "hopable" park ... But for those that don't have park hopers hard to justify more than one day there for the average vacationer for there next few years I think


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Everyone say your goodbyes to large parts of Future World today...



Fair thee well Fountain of Nations


----------



## OSUZorba

jlundeen said:


> Thanks, hoping for less crowds during our trip in *!!!!16 DAYS!!!!  *We were some who booked early to MISS the SW:GE opening, and paid for non-refundable air fare, but have come to terms with it by scheduling more tours and resort events.  We'll take advantage of the Extra Early HS openings, and I do have an Oga's Cantina reservation so we can get in an take a look around, but unless the crowds have shrunk, will probably not stand in line for the ride.


I went the week before Labor Day to avoid SWGE, and was then there for opening. We ended up going to SW the evening of opening day and it was fine.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/hong-kong-disneyland-castle-construction-update-2019/


----------



## OSUZorba

Just got a Disney+ offer in the mail today for Visa holders. $120 for 2 years or $170 for 3 years. I also got a movie club invitation today, I'm thinking Disney+ is really going to hurt the movie club.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/limited-time-offerings-ending-september-30th-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## bbmassey

I am excited for Disney+ in November but, I am starting to get rather antsy as I use multiple Firesticks. Has anyone heard updates on the possibility of Disney+ adding Amazon to the initial rollout? Secondary rollout even?  It seems a large market to ignore.


----------



## DISDiversion

OSUZorba said:


> Just got a Disney+ offer in the mail today for Visa holders. $120 for 2 years or $170 for 3 years. I also got a movie club invitation today, I'm thinking Disney+ is really going to hurt the movie club.


I just got a movie club invitation today too and had the same thought!  It would still be nice to have the blu-rays to take on vacation, use in RVs, etc.  I signed up for Disney+ though - can't wait for November!


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> Everyone say your goodbyes to large parts of Future World today...



Went this morning specifically just to see Fountain of Nations and Club Cool one last time. I was surprised to see they had photopass out in front of Club Cool so got a shot of me drinking Beverly. I was going to get a Remy magnet but the line was crazy and it looked like they only had Minnie.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

So even though I never set foot in Club Cool, for those that were fans I can appreciate that they had a Photopass Photographer out front of it today for it's last day


----------



## Farro

Can someone give me a definitive answer about characters at Galaxy's Edge?

There are no "originals" besides Chewie, right? No Lando, Han, Luke, Boba Fett( why, WHY???) , C3po wandering around or available to meet?

Just preparing someone who may be a bit disappointed. Will still enjoy, but I want to temper expectations.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Can someone give me a definitive answer about characters at Galaxy's Edge?
> 
> There are no "originals" besides Chewie, right? No Lando, Han, Luke, Boba Fett( why, WHY???) , C3po wandering around or available to meet?
> 
> Just preparing someone who may be a bit disappointed. Will still enjoy, but I want to temper expectations.


Correct. The land is set after episode 8 so those other characters are dead. They could have Leia but she’s never really appeared in the parks before.

You’ll have Chewie, Rey, Kylo, and storm troopers. In addition to that you’ll have Vi Moradi who is from other Star Wars lore.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> Correct. The land is set after episode 8 so those other characters are dead. They could have Leia but she’s never really appeared in the parks before.



Okay, thanks! I mean, Gaston is dead too.... 

I'm still not sure how I feel about that. I suspect I won't know until I visit for myself. I do know that I am an original trilogy fanatic and a casual fan to the rest.
I'm worried they overestimated the fanaticism of the newer stuff, raised prices and now people just aren't going to spend the money needed to pay for this land.

Mostly I hope this land isn't a "failure". I hope this because I fear what would happen to all the amazing plans they seem to have for the future of Epcot, etc. I don't want them to scale back.


----------



## Farro

ARRRRGHHHH!!!!  I need this.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Okay, thanks! I mean, Gaston is dead too....
> 
> I'm still not sure how I feel about that. I suspect I won't know until I visit for myself. I do know that I am an original trilogy fanatic and a casual fan to the rest.
> I'm worried they overestimated the fanaticism of the newer stuff, raised prices and now people just aren't going to spend the money needed to pay for this land.
> 
> Mostly I hope this land isn't a "failure". I hope this because I fear what would happen to all the amazing plans they seem to have for the future of Epcot, etc. I don't want them to scale back.


Understandable but at the same time there still is OT stuff throughout the land. Yoda makes an “appearance” in the saber building. They have droids (static) throughout the land. Two X Wings and an A wing. I am a fan of how Disney went about this land.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> Understandable but at the same time there still is OT stuff throughout the land. Yoda makes an “appearance” in the saber building. They have droids (static) throughout the land. Two X Wings and an A wing. I am a fan of how Disney went about this land.



Oh, I'm sure once we are there I'll be blown away! We won't be there until May, so we will get to go on Rise of The Resistance!


----------



## NoTime42

That’s the other half of the equation.
Cars Land without RSR, Pandora without FoP, NFL without 7DMT would all be neat, but would not result in rave reviews without their E ticket attraction.
I think it’s likely RotR will change the whole dynamic of SWL.


----------



## tlmadden73

Farro said:


> Can someone give me a definitive answer about characters at Galaxy's Edge?
> 
> There are no "originals" besides Chewie, right? No Lando, Han, Luke, Boba Fett( why, WHY???) , C3po wandering around or available to meet?
> 
> Just preparing someone who may be a bit disappointed. Will still enjoy, but I want to temper expectations.


You can "meet" (Photo pass wise) .. Chewie, Darth Vader, and BB-8 inside Launch Bay though. At least I think you still can. 

The lack of other droids or aliens wandering around is disappointing, but the interactions with Rey, Vi, Chewie, Stormtroopers and Kylo are pretty cool. (Kylo Ren up came up and "interrogated" my son who stood his ground and didn't give up the resistance).


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> Understandable but at the same time there still is OT stuff throughout the land. Yoda makes an “appearance” in the saber building. They have droids (static) throughout the land. Two X Wings and an A wing. I am a fan of how Disney went about this land.


All behind fences. Fences that aren't shown in the marketing pictures.


----------



## disneygirlsng

wareagle57 said:


> Went this morning specifically just to see Fountain of Nations and Club Cool one last time. I was surprised to see they had photopass out in front of Club Cool so got a shot of me drinking Beverly. I was going to get a Remy magnet but the line was crazy and it looked like they only had Minnie.


The Remy magnets aren't available until Oct 15th. It's Minnie for the first half-ish of F&W, then Remy for the second half.


----------



## MissGina5

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think with all the dining and the new night time show coming I think it stays a great "hopable" park ... But for those that don't have park hopers hard to justify more than one day there for the average vacationer for there next few years I think


I disagree just because of world showcase and how dense it is to explore. Maybe families might skip but I always struggle to get everything done in that ONE side of the park, mostly cuz you need a nap half way through!! That walk is EXHAUSTING. I hope they open WS at 9 with the rest of the park in the mean time.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MissGina5 said:


> I disagree just because of world showcase and how dense it is to explore. Maybe families might skip but I always struggle to get everything done in that ONE side of the park, mostly cuz you need a nap half way through!! That walk is EXHAUSTING. I hope they open WS at 9 with the rest of the park in the mean time.



Well, I said for the "average" vacationer ... And you are clearly way above average


----------



## PolyRob

MissGina5 said:


> I disagree just because of world showcase and how dense it is to explore. Maybe families might skip but I always struggle to get everything done in that ONE side of the park, mostly cuz you need a nap half way through!! That walk is EXHAUSTING.* I hope they open WS at 9 with the rest of the park in the mean time.*


I honestly wish this happened all the time. I love exploring World Showcase, but HATE doing it with peak heat and sun. I understand the big draw is food and alcohol, but maybe find a way to push breakfast food and drink!? You can only appreciate so much at night. I always feel bad that I can't see all the topiaries for F&G without feeling like I am going to melt.


----------



## ksromack

tlmadden73 said:


> You can "meet" (Photo pass wise) .. Chewie, Darth Vader, and BB-8 inside Launch Bay though. At least I think you still can.
> 
> The lack of other droids or aliens wandering around is disappointing, but the interactions with Rey, Vi, Chewie, Stormtroopers and Kylo are pretty cool. (Kylo Ren up came up and "interrogated" my son who stood his ground and didn't give up the resistance).


We had less than a 5 min wait to meet Chewie, Darth Vader, and BB8 in Launch Bay just a few days ago.


----------



## rteetz

OSUZorba said:


> All behind fences. Fences that aren't shown in the marketing pictures.


I don’t see a big issue with the fences. If there weren’t fences I’m sure paint would be ripped off of the ships already like the queues in Toy Story land.


----------



## only hope

Advertising is always decieving. Promos for Gringotts failed to show all the chains in the lobby that make it impossible to get a nice shot of the whole room and ruin the immersive feeling a bit. I understand the need for fences, but they eliminate some angles for photos if you want it to look “real” with no fence in it. I wish they had made viewing platforms a dozen feet or so back from the ship so you can stand on that and get a better pic with no fence. That may be hard to fit in thematically though.


----------



## skier_pete

Farro said:


> Okay, thanks! I mean, Gaston is dead too....
> 
> I'm still not sure how I feel about that. I suspect I won't know until I visit for myself. I do know that I am an original trilogy fanatic and a casual fan to the rest.
> I'm worried they overestimated the fanaticism of the newer stuff, raised prices and now people just aren't going to spend the money needed to pay for this land.
> 
> Mostly I hope this land isn't a "failure". I hope this because I fear what would happen to all the amazing plans they seem to have for the future of Epcot, etc. I don't want them to scale back.



Well, to each his own, but I dont see how the land could be seen as a failure. It's pretty amazing. I do wish they had more walk around characters or particularly droids for photo ops. I think C3PO would be a hard character to have walk a round as it would be so hard to have someone in that costume. I also would suggest to wait until the second ride is open if you aren't a regular visitor, cause half the land feels kind of empty right now.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Zebra Cupcake to Be Available at Select Animal Kingdom Locations Starting Sept. 8


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> I don’t see a big issue with the fences. If there weren’t fences I’m sure paint would be ripped off of the ships already like the queues in Toy Story land.



I can't think of anywhere else at WDW where every set piece is behind a fence. The paint in TSL obviously was not properly done. Overall not a big deal, but it did hurt the immersiveness for me, made it feel more like a wax museum than a land I was a part of.

But like I said earlier, I was much more impressed with the ride than I thought I would be, and less impressed with the land than I thought I would be. The land was also packed with people while I was in it and the only characters I saw were a couple of Stromtroopers and I didn't notice any of the CMs acting in any type of character. So to me, the land was no different than Fantasyland or Pandora, but I can get up close with the set pieces in Pandora. Also, Stormtroopers casually walking around the MF makes absolutely no sense to me.

I am keeping an open mid for next time when it'll hopefully be less busy and I'll walk around more during the day. Hopefully the fences will come down after a while too.

BTW: I am not saying the land is a failure or anything, it just didn't live up to the hype for me. (It probably would've lived up to my original hype before I watched all the coverage of the DL opening).


----------



## rteetz

OSUZorba said:


> I can't think of anywhere else at WDW where every set piece is behind a fence. The paint in TSL obviously was not properly done. Overall not a big deal, but it did hurt the immersiveness for me, made it feel more like a wax museum than a land I was a part of.
> 
> But like I said earlier, I was much more impressed with the ride than I thought I would be, and less impressed with the land than I thought I would be. The land was also packed with people while I was in it and the only characters I saw were a couple of Stromtroopers and I didn't notice any of the CMs acting in any type of character. So to me, the land was no different than Fantasyland or Pandora, but I can get up close with the set pieces in Pandora. Also, Stormtroopers casually walking around the MF makes absolutely no sense to me.
> 
> I am keeping an open mid for next time when it'll hopefully be less busy and I'll walk around more during the day. Hopefully the fences will come down after a while too.
> 
> BTW: I am not saying the land is a failure or anything, it just didn't live up to the hype for me.


I understand but at the same time I would rather these things not get ruined by people so I am okay with the fences.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OSUZorba said:


> I can't think of anywhere else at WDW where every set piece is behind a fence. The paint in TSL obviously was not properly done. Overall not a big deal, but it did hurt the immersiveness for me, made it feel more like a wax museum than a land I was a part of.



Off the top of my head you have the horseless carriage in front of the Haunted Mansion and Maximus' bag of apples on the way to the Tangles Toilets that are set pieces behind fences - I am sure there are others

I get you point and perhaps they could have come up with a better way to keep people away from the Falcon than just a fence.  Other spots seems more themactically ok.  Plus, not like in reality it is ok to just sit in other people's land speeders for photos so in some ways it would hurt the theme if some where photo ops.  But others I think they could have been a bit more creative in how they block it off


----------



## HuskieJohn

OSUZorba said:


> Just got a Disney+ offer in the mail today for Visa holders. $120 for 2 years or $170 for 3 years. I also got a movie club invitation today, I'm thinking Disney+ is really going to hurt the movie club.



Slightly DMC related...My wife told me yesterday that the movie club points were being restructured to be much worse so she cashed out everything we had.


----------



## Fantasia79

PolyRob said:


> I just posted this in the GF thread, but didn't see it shared here yet.
> 
> https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/20...lIZujj3HtTkwp2iaR1CTbJbQJc-yAdU-Hr3ytgl_symW8



Doesn’t look like it retracts..... hope water pageant is still running


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Fantasia79 said:


> Doesn’t look like it retracts..... hope water pageant is still running



My understanding is it is a draw bridge of sorts - besides the EWP they need to get other boats in and out that way to the dry dock


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> My understanding is it is a draw bridge of sorts - besides the EWP they need to get other boats in and out that way to the dry dock


It’s a swing bridge not a draw bridge.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/temporary-character-spot-location-now-open-at-epcot/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> It’s a swing bridge not a draw bridge.



Yeah, I wasn't sure of exact mechanism (thus the inclusion of "of sorts") - others had told me "draw bridges" but wasn't sure


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/temporary-character-spot-location-now-open-at-epcot/


I might actually like this better, because I somehow really like those picture backgrounds.


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> It’s a swing bridge not a draw bridge.



That makes sense


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/temporary-character-spot-location-now-open-at-epcot/



Oh man, glad it’s temporary.  Looks pretty cheap


----------



## Fantasia79

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I might actually like this better, because I somehow really like those picture backgrounds.



Ha!  Just wrote the opposite, good to hear a contrasting view.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*UPDATE*

For those that didn't get to say goodbye yesterday appears Fountain of Nations is still running today


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170707930313875456


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Fantasia79 said:


> Ha!  Just wrote the opposite, good to hear a contrasting view.



Funnily I feel you are bother right in that it does look cheap/temporary BUT I like what the specific background images are so for a cheap/temporary location I think it looks pretty good


----------



## Amy11401

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/temporary-character-spot-location-now-open-at-epcot/


My son would have loved those backgrounds due to the trains and monorails.  Too bad we won't be there until a couple of years and those will be gone!


----------



## scrappinginontario

TheMaxRebo said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> For those that didn't get to say goodbye yesterday appears Fountain of Nations is still running today
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170707930313875456


We’ll be there tomorrow and can provide another update.


----------



## Helvetica

TheMaxRebo said:


> So even though I never set foot in Club Cool, for those that were fans I can appreciate that they had a Photopass Photographer out front of it today for it's last day
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170430508163051525



Fanta Melon Frosty was my jam... Now the only place to get it is Skipper Canteen for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Mika02

Helvetica said:


> Fanta Melon Frosty was my jam... Now the only place to get it is Skipper Canteen for the foreseeable future.



This is how I feel about Guarana Kuat my favorite and I will only be able to get it from Skippers Canteen.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Helvetica said:


> Fanta Melon Frosty was my jam... Now the only place to get it is Skipper Canteen for the foreseeable future.





Mika02 said:


> This is how I feel about Guarana Kuat my favorite and I will only be able to get it from Skippers Canteen.



Do they have these in the flight at the Coke Store at Disney Springs?


----------



## Helvetica

TheMaxRebo said:


> Do they have these in the flight at the Coke Store at Disney Springs?



I honestly don’t know. I’ve never been. The only time I go to Disney Springs is to check out the Disney merchandise, art, Christmas trees, etc. and sometimes food.


----------



## OSUZorba

Edit, apparently Google have me 2 year old news. Nevermind.

Apparently Alex Morgan got bounced out if Epcot.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

OSUZorba said:


> Apparently Alex Morgan got bounced out if Epcot.


This happened 2 years ago.


----------



## OSUZorba

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> This happened 2 years ago.


I thought it sounded familiar. It showed up on my Google news feed today.


----------



## OSUZorba

Hopefully this isn't old news too:

https://wegotthiscovered.com/movies/star-wars-rise-skywalker-set-major-reshoots-good/


----------



## rteetz

OSUZorba said:


> Hopefully this isn't old news too:
> 
> https://wegotthiscovered.com/movies/star-wars-rise-skywalker-set-major-reshoots-good/


Every movie goes through reshoots these days.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OSUZorba said:


> Hopefully this isn't old news too:
> 
> https://wegotthiscovered.com/movies/star-wars-rise-skywalker-set-major-reshoots-good/



Gotta I've when an article includes a direct quote that includes the phrase "don't quote me"


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> Every movie goes through reshoots these days.


Yeah. I'm surprised it is happening this late, but I really don't follow movie news at all.


----------



## crazy4wdw

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/disney-strikes-long-term-deal-uks-pinewood-studios-1237940


----------



## HuskieJohn

OSUZorba said:


> I thought it sounded familiar. It showed up on my Google news feed today.



Same...also today google also was giving me a headline that SDD track was getting installed.  I guess their algorithms are off or just desperate for clicks.


----------



## Mousemom234

TheMaxRebo said:


> So even though I never set foot in Club Cool, for those that were fans I can appreciate that they had a Photopass Photographer out front of it today for it's last day



I'm going to miss Beverly.  I like it, and can down multiple cups with a cheerful smile.  Almost always got somebody else to try it.


----------



## mikeamizzle

OSUZorba said:


> Alex Morgan


not news; but wow what entitled jerks


----------



## mikepizzo

TheMaxRebo said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> For those that didn't get to say goodbye yesterday appears Fountain of Nations is still running today
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170707930313875456



Who's taking bets on the amount of time between the completion of that area of Future World and updating Soarin' to reflect those changes.  Chances the powers that be have even thought of that yet?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

********** said:


> I was thinking about Epcot - and I've always found it to be a 2-day park, but with everything closed is it really going to be anymore? I mean we have 6 things in Future World (Land, Test Track, M:S, Seas, Imagination & SSE) and even SSE is going to go down soon I'm sure. Get there early and that whole lot can be done before noon. Then it just depends on what's going on in World Showcase - but it sure seems like for now the park is going to be in semi-disarry for a while. Similar to the shape DHS was in for the last 3 years.


Wait... were you actually spending significant time on club cool, fountain, and the few other things closing? This won’t change a single thing about how we spend time in Epcot.


----------



## rteetz

Walls installed at Epcot

https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/wall...rld-locations-slated-for-demolition-at-epcot/


----------



## PolyRob

I guess I look up GF enough to keep having these pages pop up all over my social media

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/201...ThemeParksNews+(Orlando+Theme+Parks+News)&m=1


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...is-vacation-money-to-feed-hurricane-evacuees/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Wait... were you actually spending significant time on club cool, fountain, and the few other things closing? This won’t change a single thing about how we spend time in Epcot.



some of the things that we did do will be reopening so hard to get too "down" about them (the character spot, the Starbucks, etc.).  I will truly miss the fountain that - that is something we always got several pictures of each trip and my family just loved it and was fairly iconic to the park for me


----------



## Mika02

TheMaxRebo said:


> Do they have these in the flight at the Coke Store at Disney Springs?



I've never been to the Coke store either. But looked up the menu and those flavors are available so that's good to know.



MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Wait... were you actually spending significant time on club cool, fountain, and the few other things closing? This won’t change a single thing about how we spend time in Epcot.



I did it was a place to cool off try some soda and with my kids plan out our next moves out of the summer heat. We never went to the Starbucks in Epcot (we usually did with other parks). But we always went here. My oldest doesn't even really drink soda but we found this place fun.



rteetz said:


> *News*
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...is-vacation-money-to-feed-hurricane-evacuees/



I'm so happy they did this for him as a 6 to 7 year old boy to be so selfless he deserves all the recognition.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disneyland's Millennium Falcon: Smuggler's Run Wins Amusement Today’s Golden Ticket Award 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171058487176179716


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> some of the things that we did do will be reopening so hard to get too "down" about them (the character spot, the Starbucks, etc.).  I will truly miss the fountain that - that is something we always got several pictures of each trip and my family just loved it and was fairly iconic to the park for me


And new fountains are in the plans, yes? So also temporary just a tad longer. 

I can’t wait for the future world transformation!! Truly!!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Mika02 said:


> I did it was a place to cool off try some soda and with my kids plan out our next moves out of the summer heat. We never went to the Starbucks in Epcot (we usually did with other parks). But we always went here. My oldest doesn't even really drink soda but we found this place fun.


Ok! But what’s that... 30min from an Epcot visit? That was my only point — not that much of actual use is going away. And I can’t wait for what is replacing it!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> And new fountains are in the plans, yes? So also temporary just a tad longer.
> 
> I can’t wait for the future world transformation!! Truly!!



well, water features and fountains of sort - but not the same as the Fountain Of Nations that they added water to from Twenty-five bodies of water representing 29 nations were poured into the fountain, etc.  - so to me that element of Epcot is gone forever and will be missed by me - and I don't see anything wrong with feeling nostalgic for something that is leaving

But I think it is possible to be sentimental and miss things that are going and also be excited about the future.  Just because I say I will me that specific fountain doesn't mean I am against all the coming changes


----------



## fatmanatee

bbmassey said:


> I am excited for Disney+ in November but, I am starting to get rather antsy as I use multiple Firesticks. Has anyone heard updates on the possibility of Disney+ adding Amazon to the initial rollout? Secondary rollout even?  It seems a large market to ignore.


They're definitely not ignoring Amazon. My ongoing theory is that Amazon wants a hefty fee to let Disney in, since they're effectively competitors now (Prime Video vs. Disney+).


----------



## rteetz

Tony Baxter is the best

http://www.ocregister.com/legendary...ard-into-an-enchanted-mary-poppins-wonderland


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...rt-win-amusement-todays-golden-ticket-awards/


----------



## Anthony Vito

bbmassey said:


> I am excited for Disney+ in November but, I am starting to get rather antsy as I use multiple Firesticks. Has anyone heard updates on the possibility of Disney+ adding Amazon to the initial rollout? Secondary rollout even?  It seems a large market to ignore.


We were particularly worried about this since we cut the cord last year and stream using a Fire stick.  This was one of the reasons I was considering waiting to sign up (also isn't that much that we're looking to watch on it on Day 1).  We decided the D23 discount was worth it, and I found that it's going to be on Xbox One, so we'll just stream it through that.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, water features and fountains of sort - but not the same as the Fountain Of Nations that they added water to from Twenty-five bodies of water representing 29 nations were poured into the fountain, etc.  - so to me that element of Epcot is gone forever and will be missed by me - and I don't see anything wrong with feeling nostalgic for something that is leaving
> 
> But I think it is possible to be sentimental and miss things that are going and also be excited about the future.  Just because I say I will me that specific fountain doesn't mean I am against all the coming changes


Nothing wrong at all! My original response was to a post saying that Epcot may not be a two-day Park now with these changes... I guess if one adds up all the club cool and fountain time I still don’t get it. But to each his/her own!


----------



## DarthGallifrey

OSUZorba said:


> Hopefully this isn't old news too:
> 
> https://wegotthiscovered.com/movies/star-wars-rise-skywalker-set-major-reshoots-good/



WGTC is a garbage source so I wouldn't worry too much about this.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Nothing wrong at all! My original response was to a post saying that Epcot may not be a two-day Park now with these changes... I guess if one adds up all the club cool and fountain time I still don’t get it. But to each his/her own!



ah, ok that I get - no matter how much you love Club Cool I can't see it taking more than 30 mins of your day

I htink that comment though was more about after Space Ship Earth closes and if it closes before Rat opens ... then you are really not looking at a ton of attractions plus just having to walk through a maze of walls and stuff ... unless you are into exploring the countries and/or a festival is going on, I can see viewing Epcot as more of a half day part at that point, but not just with what closed over the weekend.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> ah, ok that I get - no matter how much you love Club Cool I can't see it taking more than 30 mins of your day
> 
> I htink that comment though was more about after Space Ship Earth closes and if it closes before Rat opens ... then you are really not looking at a ton of attractions plus just having to walk through a maze of walls and stuff ... unless you are into exploring the countries and/or a festival is going on, I can see viewing Epcot as more of a half day part at that point, but not just with what closed over the weekend.


I still don’t get it - but that’s me!  

Spaceship Earth takes up 20min for us — 30min max. Even if we were club cool people maybe that’s an hour? If Epcot is half-day with future world construction, it would have been before it, too.


----------



## Mika02

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Ok! But what’s that... 30min from an Epcot visit? That was my only point — not that much of actual use is going away. And I can’t wait for what is replacing it!



I don't understand what you mean by 30 mins from an Epcot visit. You asked if people spent extended time there I was confirming there were people. While the location wasn't obvious important to you it will be missed by others.

That said I am very excited for what is to come for Epcot. But in the mean time this space will be missed for however long it takes to make those changes which could be years.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Mika02 said:


> I don't understand what you mean by 30 mins from an Epcot visit. You asked if people spent extended time there I was confirming there were people. While the location wasn't obvious important to you it will be missed by others.
> 
> That said I am very excited for what is to come for Epcot. But in the mean time this space will be missed for however long it takes to make those changes which could be years.


I thought my point was clear... how much time did people really spend at club cool and staring at a fountain? Maybe if that totals 4hrs I can see how Epcot would no longer be a two-day Park. Otherwise it’s rounding error.

In any case, no need to belabor the point more than I have — onto other topics!


----------



## OSUZorba

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disneyland's Millennium Falcon: Smuggler's Run Wins Amusement Today’s Golden Ticket Award
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171058487176179716


That is good, and I think the right vote. I'm a little surprised because the Golden Tickets generally have a pretty noticeable anti-Disney bias.


----------



## danikoski

rteetz said:


> Tony Baxter is the best
> 
> http://www.ocregister.com/legendary...ard-into-an-enchanted-mary-poppins-wonderland



I would go hang out in that backyard. 

I hope they consult him for the new ride going into the UK pavilion at Epcot.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney+ to Offer Live Specials as Part of Programming


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“The Princess and the Frog” Cast and Creative Team Reunite for 10th Anniversary Screening and Panel


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://d23.com/walt-disney-archives-kicks-off-a-yearlong-50th-anniversary-celebration/


----------



## skier_pete

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Wait... were you actually spending significant time on club cool, fountain, and the few other things closing? This won’t change a single thing about how we spend time in Epcot.



No - that's true we would spend nearly zero time there - but we have noticed we have a been spending little time in Future World anyways - we spend all our time in world showcase. Really we generally do SSE, TT, Soarin' and LwtL. If they close SSE that takes us down to three.  But we still tend to spend two days there because of WS.  Not sure I would even do that until we start getting some more stuff opening up. (Unless it's F&W, then we spend ALL our time there.)


----------



## jade1

OSUZorba said:


> Yeah. I'm surprised it is happening this late, but I really don't follow movie news at all.



Well unlike TLJ, at least somebody must have watched this one before its released. Count me encouraged.


----------



## jade1

TheMaxRebo said:


> Fountain Of Nations that they added water to from Twenty-five bodies of water representing 29 nations were poured into the fountain, etc.  - so to me that element of Epcot is gone forever and will be missed by me



That water is still in there. Maybe they could transfer some to the new fountain out front, Showcase Lagoon and Epcot Seas.


----------



## Clockwork

jade1 said:


> Well unlike TLJ, at least somebody must have watched this one before its released. Count me encouraged.


These are scheduled reshoots the same ones that TLJ had. The same people that watched TLJ are the ones watching Rise of the Skywalker. So I don’t know if we should be encouraged or not. All 3 of the films had shoots rescheduled. Force awakens were hidden a little due to Harrison Ford’s leg breaking, shooting got pushed so far back that the reshoots came right after end of principal photography.


----------



## jade1

Clockwork said:


> These are scheduled reshoots the same ones that TLJ had. The same people that watched TLJ are the ones watching Rise of the Skywalker. So I don’t know if we should be encouraged or not. All 3 of the films had shoots rescheduled. Force awakens were hidden a little due to Harrison Ford’s leg breaking, shooting got pushed so far back that the reshoots came right after end of principal photography.



Ha I was kinda kidding but thanks for taking me back to "concerned".


----------



## Clockwork

jade1 said:


> Ha I was kinda kidding but thanks for taking me back to "concerned".


You’re welcome, no good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## BaymaxFan78

Am I the only one wondering how they are going to tear down part of the innoventions building if there is a spotlight used in illuminations on top of it?


----------



## BorderTenny

BaymaxFan78 said:


> Am I the only one wondering how they are going to tear down part of the innoventions building if there is a spotlight used in illuminations on top of it?


Well, they don't need that spotlight anymore after the end of this month.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BorderTenny said:


> Well, they don't need that spotlight anymore after the end of this month.



First of all, how dare you!

Second of all ... It's true, all of it


----------



## BaymaxFan78

BorderTenny said:


> Well, they don't need that spotlight anymore after the end of this month.


I think they might. If epcot forever doesn't have the spotlights I will riot


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Looks like some Epcot Forever testing is going on


----------



## Sweettears

jade1 said:


> That water is still in there. Maybe they could transfer some to the new fountain out front, Showcase Lagoon and Epcot Seas.


I get the notion of that. However I’m certain that all of the original water has long ago evaporated. I’m with Max on the nostalgic aspect of the attraction.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Hailer Steinfeld eyes for lead in Disney+ Hawkeye series


----------



## OSUZorba

BaymaxFan78 said:


> I think they might. If epcot forever doesn't have the spotlights I will riot


In the words of Illuminations final replacement "Let it Go."


----------



## ksromack

OSUZorba said:


> Hopefully this isn't old news too:
> 
> https://wegotthiscovered.com/movies/star-wars-rise-skywalker-set-major-reshoots-good/


You dont think they feel they need to incorporate more of GE in the movie?  Isnt the movie supposed to take place after TLJ?


----------



## rteetz




----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


>


WHAT NO!!!!


EDIT: There is still a seperate Muppets projected (the unscripted one) coming to Disney+ THANK GOD


----------



## ej119

MissGina5 said:


> WHAT NO!!!!
> 
> 
> EDIT: There is still a seperate Muppets projected (the unscripted one) coming to Disney+ THANK GOD



Also super sad, although glad there will be _some_ Muppets on Disney+.

The article makes it sound like the new Muppets Studios exec might eventually pursue his own idea.


----------



## scrappinginontario

jade1 said:


> That water is still in there. Maybe they could transfer some to the new fountain out front, Showcase Lagoon and Epcot Seas.


We were at Epcot today.  I came here to report that   while the Fountain of Nations was still there today it was turned off and possibly could have been drained.  No water was visible.


----------



## Clockwork

ksromack said:


> You dont think they feel they need to incorporate more of GE in the movie?  Isnt the movie supposed to take place after TLJ?


Yes it does, Batuu itself won’t be in the movie but a certain electronic item sold there will be one of the mcguffins that Rey and Kylo are both searching for.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

The Twilight Zone Tower of Terror - a New Dimention in Chills update coming to Disneyland Paris

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...ne-tower-of-terror-a-new-dimension-of-chills/


----------



## Brocktoon

Clockwork said:


> Yes it does, Batuu itself won’t be in the movie but a certain electronic item sold there will be one of the mcguffins that Rey and Kylo are both searching for.



There's been some rumors that the opening scene of Ep 9 after the title crawl will be a battle over Batuu with Kylo discovering the Wayfinder at Black Spire and engaging the Resistance.  All rumor at this point ... but the last issue of the Galaxy's Edge comic does show Kylo in orbit over Batuu with the First Order fleet.  My guess is that Batuu won't be seen in the film but the events at Batuu will be mentioned, and the Rise of the Resistance attraction may involve this battle


----------



## Gusey

*Disneyland Paris News:*
Full list of Events:


----------



## Gusey

Disneyland Paris's Tower Of Terror three new storylines:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171348105092050945


----------



## Gusey

Princess  Run coming to DLP:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171338288453554176


----------



## Gusey

Hotel New York: The Art of Marvel opening in Summer 2020, booking open November 5, 2019:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171341560094613509


----------



## Gusey

Walt Disney Studios expansion:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171346351189385216

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171350873202671616

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171344077704634368

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171342825021202432


----------



## andyw715

ksromack said:


> You dont think they feel they need to incorporate more of GE in the movie?  Isnt the movie supposed to take place after TLJ?





Brocktoon said:


> There's been some rumors that the opening scene of Ep 9 after the title crawl will be a battle over Batuu with Kylo discovering the Wayfinder at Black Spire and engaging the Resistance.  All rumor at this point ... but the last issue of the Galaxy's Edge comic does show Kylo in orbit over Batuu with the First Order fleet.  My guess is that Batuu won't be seen in the film but the events at Batuu will be mentioned, and the Rise of the Resistance attraction may involve this battle





Spoiler: My take after reading is similar to Brocktoon's "Galaxy's Edge: Black Spire"



In the book Vi (from the Phasma book is directed by Leia to find a new base for the Resistance.  She picks Batuu and is sent there with Cardinal (her FO captor and eventual turned-Resistance defector)  After much turmoil they recruit enough Batuuian Resistance sympathizers to start building a base.  At the same time FO forces are deployed to Batuu to capture Vi and interrogate her to get the location of the Resistance/leia/etc.  That plan ultimately fails and things seem 'Happily Ever After'; the new base is growing.  All is good until news of Kylo and his fleet are arriving.

Originally I thought the delay of RoR was intentional, in that it would spoil something that would be started in the movie.  But then I realized WDW version is opening prior to the movie release.
In any event I think BSO will be featured in the movie, not sure how much of a part.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I SO hope that they fix this show and learn that if it ain’t broke don’t fix it!

https://streamingthemagic.com/up-a-great-bird-adventure-under-hiatus/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ates-disney-and-pixars-woody-using-food-cans/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://dvcfan.com/2019/09/10/direct-minimum-for-dvc-perks-rumored-to-increase-to-100-points/


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171416302466011137


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

I know there were some posts around Disney doing more for the Bahamas and why aren't they bringing supplies - so thought I would post this as they are doing just that (as I believe other cruise lines are doing as well)

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...FRDfZRY--mLGnCRKSo74-Utvfjae5FCz5QCXQLFBHIYAY


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171416302466011137



well, it was fun while it lasted.  I am surprised they haven't just started selling them.  I am sure a lot of people would pay $2 for one as an "add on" to their meal and then potentially reuse it


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, it was fun while it lasted.  I am surprised they haven't just started selling them.  I am sure a lot of people would pay $2 for one as an "add on" to their meal and then potentially reuse it


Yeah it’s very strange. Also shows why we can’t have nice things.


----------



## only hope

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171416302466011137



They could at least give us something that looks slightly different from the majority of forks on earth. The rounded handle was nice on the sporks.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

only hope said:


> They could at least give us something that looks slightly different from the majority of forks on earth. The rounded handle was nice on the sporks.



I think the issue is that if it is anything unique, people would take them and keep them or eBay them ... even if not a spork, a GE Fork would still have the same problem


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*PHOTO/RUMOR*

looks like someone got a photo of the Guardians vehicles:



photo credit from *Mr_Rollercoaster*





 on the below site/post

http://themepark.nl/ubb/ubbthreads...._Vekoma_Vlodrop_Testopstelli.html#Post2543308


----------



## Firebird060

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://d23.com/walt-disney-archives-kicks-off-a-yearlong-50th-anniversary-celebration/




This makes the archivist in my wife very happy it also makes me feel like my wallet is going to be emptier next year


----------



## dina444444

News

https://deadline.com/2019/09/espn-monday-night-football-directv-carriage-fight-1202730342/


----------



## bluecastle

Hope it's OK to ask this here. If there is a Disney Plus thread, please let me know.
I received an email offer from Dis Visa Rewards with discounts for a 2 or 3 year subscription. I currently subscribe to Hulu and was under the impression that at some point they could be bundled. Should I wait or take the discount now?
 ( it's about 20.00 for 2 years, 40.00 for 3)
Thanks!


----------



## dina444444

bluecastle said:


> Hope it's OK to ask this here. If there is a Disney Plus thread, please let me know.
> I received an email offer from Dis Visa Rewards with discounts for a 2 or 3 year subscription. I currently subscribe to Hulu and was under the impression that at some point they could be bundled. Should I wait or take the discount now?
> ( it's about 20.00 for 2 years, 40.00 for 3)
> Thanks!


There is going to be a bundle but it includes espn+. I think the locked in annual deal will put most ahead if they don’t want espn+ and/or they want hulu with no ads


----------



## rteetz

bluecastle said:


> Hope it's OK to ask this here. If there is a Disney Plus thread, please let me know.
> I received an email offer from Dis Visa Rewards with discounts for a 2 or 3 year subscription. I currently subscribe to Hulu and was under the impression that at some point they could be bundled. Should I wait or take the discount now?
> ( it's about 20.00 for 2 years, 40.00 for 3)
> Thanks!


Disney+ discounts are not eligible for the bundles. The bundles won’t be a viable until later this year.


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> Disney+ discounts are not eligible for the bundles. The bundles won’t be a viable until later this year.


I did hear on the expo floor that they are trying to work our some sort of add on for those of us that did the 3 year annual deal.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

New bamboo utensils part of Epcot’s food-and-wine lineup for $14.99

This seems like a good idea ... probably should do something similar with reusable straws (unless they do and I am not aware)

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/tra...0190905-5zojanxkqfdo3nngkrgkaypxxu-story.html


----------



## mikepizzo

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> New bamboo utensils part of Epcot’s food-and-wine lineup for $14.99
> 
> This seems like a good idea ... probably should do something similar with reusable straws (unless they do and I am not aware)
> 
> https://www.orlandosentinel.com/tra...0190905-5zojanxkqfdo3nngkrgkaypxxu-story.html



Don't all parks use paper straws now?


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> New bamboo utensils part of Epcot’s food-and-wine lineup for $14.99
> 
> This seems like a good idea ... probably should do something similar with reusable straws (unless they do and I am not aware)
> 
> https://www.orlandosentinel.com/tra...0190905-5zojanxkqfdo3nngkrgkaypxxu-story.html



This is cool. We usually save our plastic utensils and reuse them throughout the festival until they break, but having a pocket set of bamboo utensils is pretty cool! I might go for that. 

Our company actually recently started giving out metal reusable straws - which we will likely also bring with us - because paper straws are really awful.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Yeah it’s very strange. Also shows why we can’t have nice things.


Yup...  
https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=spork+disney+world&_sacat=0


----------



## crazy4wdw

https://www.screenrant.com/muppets-live-another-day-disney-plus-show-cancelled/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikepizzo said:


> Don't all parks use paper straws now?



yeah - well, La Cava has agave fiber straws, but otherwise, yeah

Just I know a lot of people don't like paper straws and reusable straws are another option and could see Disney selling themed ones to make more $ and be an alternative for those that don't want to use paper straws


----------



## JETSDAD

mikepizzo said:


> Don't all parks use paper straws now?


Most are paper (which I'm fine with) but we did find these beauties at Epcot last week (QS in Mexico).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JETSDAD said:


> Most are paper (which I'm fine with) but we did find these beauties at Epcot last week (QS in Mexico).
> 
> View attachment 434740



are those the agave fiber ones?  They have them at La Cava and thought they were soooooo much better than the paper ones a


----------



## JETSDAD

TheMaxRebo said:


> are those the agave fiber ones?  They have them at La Cava and thought they were soooooo much better than the paper ones a


These were plastic....or at least they seemed to be plastic.  If they were fiber then I'd vote to change all of them to fiber ones because I didn't notice any difference between these and plastic.

ETA, I just took a look at pics of the La Cava straws....these were just plastic, not like those ones.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

mikepizzo said:


> Don't all parks use paper straws now?


The Japan Pavilion in EPCOT still uses plastic straws. For what I have noticed, it seems to be only the Disney owned restaurants that have the paper straws.


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> *PHOTO/RUMOR*
> 
> looks like someone got a photo of the Guardians vehicles:
> 
> View attachment 434697View attachment 434698
> 
> photo credit from *Mr_Rollercoaster*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the below site/post
> 
> http://themepark.nl/ubb/ubbthreads...._Vekoma_Vlodrop_Testopstelli.html#Post2543308



No shoulder harness? Or do they add those later?


----------



## SG131

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> The Japan Pavilion in EPCOT still uses plastic straws. For what I have noticed, it seems to be only the Disney owned restaurants that have the paper straws.


Yeah that makes sense. Rainforest outside of AK still had plastic straws too.


----------



## J-BOY

Farro said:


> No shoulder harness? Or do they add those later?


It doesn’t seem like there are going to be any loops, so a shoulder harness won’t be necessary.


----------



## Farro

J-BOY said:


> It doesn’t seem like there are going to be any loops, so a shoulder harness won’t be necessary.



Ah, I thought loops. thanks!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

********** said:


> This is cool. We usually save our plastic utensils and reuse them throughout the festival until they break, but having a pocket set of bamboo utensils is pretty cool! I might go for that.
> 
> Our company actually recently started giving out metal reusable straws - which we will likely also bring with us - because paper straws are really awful.



That's a good idea, never thought of that. When we go in October I'll try to do that.

Even though I feel like I just need to carry utensils and a straw around on some sort of weird necklace.


----------



## Princessclab

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> That's a good idea, never thought of that. When we go in October I'll try to do that.
> 
> Even though I feel like I just need to carry utensils and a straw around on some sort of weird necklace.


Hahaha....that will be the next offering for purchase from Disney.   
The next have to have souvenier.(sp)
Patent it while you can!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Princessclab said:


> Hahaha....that will be the next offering for purchase from Disney.
> The next have to have souvenier.(sp)
> Patent it while you can!



That is the Food and Wine Spirit Jersey - comes with attached silverware and wine goass


----------



## CastAStone

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://dvcfan.com/2019/09/10/direct-minimum-for-dvc-perks-rumored-to-increase-to-100-points/


Seems like a weird thing to decide heading into a recession.


----------



## CastAStone

TheMaxRebo said:


> *PHOTO/RUMOR*
> 
> looks like someone got a photo of the Guardians vehicles:
> 
> View attachment 434697View attachment 434698
> 
> photo credit from *Mr_Rollercoaster*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the below site/post
> 
> http://themepark.nl/ubb/ubbthreads...._Vekoma_Vlodrop_Testopstelli.html#Post2543308


Those look (and excuse me for relapsing to a 19 year old version of me for a moment) freakin awesome.


----------



## rteetz

CastAStone said:


> Seems like a weird thing to decide heading into a recession.


A recession isn’t certain yet. Disney has been trying to sway people away from the minimum as well. Doesn’t really come as a surprise for many DVC members.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171520265651552263


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> A recession isn’t certain yet. Disney has been trying to sway people away from the minimum as well. Doesn’t really come as a surprise for many DVC members.



Would this just be for new members or would existing members that have 75 have to buy 25 more just to retain status?


----------



## ksromack

TheMaxRebo said:


> Would this just be for new members or would existing members that have 75 have to buy 25 more just to retain status?


I think it mentioned grandfathering in the previous blue card holders.  Thank goodness...our direct contract is just 75 points!


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Would this just be for new members or would existing members that have 75 have to buy 25 more just to retain status?


Correct new members.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Cast Member previews announced for Skyliner


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171588680118616065


----------



## ejgonz2

rteetz said:


> A recession isn’t certain yet. Disney has been trying to sway people away from the minimum as well. Doesn’t really come as a surprise for many DVC members.



You don’t actually know you’re in a recession until after it starts. Economics is weird like that.


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> Would this just be for new members or would existing members that have 75 have to buy 25 more just to retain status?



They are grandfathering existing members in. Anyone that already has 75 points is covered, and if you buy 75 points by 9/17 - you will also be covered.

I posted this on the DVC forum:
Last chance to buy in as "full member" with 75 points - 9/17
10 day contract rescind period ends - 9/27
End of Fiscal 2019 - 9/28

NOT In my view a coincidence - though they were probably planning to do it eventually. DVC is probably underperforming for the quarter or year and someone came up with the bright idea to tighten the membership requirement further to spike sign-ups. It'll probably work - but probably not a very good sign for DVC if they need to do this to make their numbers. I am not sure it represents a slowing economy or their bad decisions to put the extra resale restrictions on their newest property. 

It's also interesting that they used to have a minimum initial buy-in of 150 points, but they lowered it to 75 so that they could sell more points. Do you think raising it to 100 will help them sell more points? I don't think so. (Minimum buy-in now $18,800 at Riviera.)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> They are grandfathering existing members in. Anyone that already has 75 points is covered, and if you buy 75 points by 9/17 - you will also be covered.
> 
> I posted this on the DVC forum:
> Last chance to buy in as "full member" with 75 points - 9/17
> 10 day contract rescind period ends - 9/27
> End of Fiscal 2019 - 9/28
> 
> NOT In my view a coincidence - though they were probably planning to do it eventually. DVC is probably underperforming for the quarter or year and someone came up with the bright idea to tighten the membership requirement further to spike sign-ups. It'll probably work - but probably not a very good sign for DVC if they need to do this to make their numbers. I am not sure it represents a slowing economy or their bad decisions to put the extra resale restrictions on their newest property.
> 
> It's also interesting that they used to have a minimum initial buy-in of 150 points, but they lowered it to 75 so that they could sell more points. Do you think raising it to 100 will help them sell more points? I don't think so. (Minimum buy-in now $18,800 at Riviera.)



Thanks for this.  

Clearly they are trying to increase direct sales vs resale - guess this is another way


----------



## BorderTenny

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Cast Member previews announced for Skyliner
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171588680118616065


So, in other words, the only chance of soft openings for the general public are the 27th and 28th.


----------



## bluecastle

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Cast Member previews announced for Skyliner
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171588680118616065


C3PO looks like he's trapped inside and calling for help!


----------



## PolyRob

********** said:


> They are grandfathering existing members in. Anyone that already has 75 points is covered, and if you *buy 75 points by 9/17* - you will also be covered.
> 
> I posted this on the DVC forum:
> Last chance to buy in as "full member" with 75 points - 9/17
> 10 day contract rescind period ends - 9/27
> End of Fiscal 2019 - 9/28
> 
> NOT In my view a coincidence - though they were probably planning to do it eventually. DVC is probably underperforming for the quarter or year and someone came up with the bright idea to tighten the membership requirement further to spike sign-ups. It'll probably work - but probably not a very good sign for DVC if they need to do this to make their numbers. I am not sure it represents a slowing economy or their bad decisions to put the extra resale restrictions on their newest property.
> 
> It's also interesting that they used to have a minimum initial buy-in of 150 points, but they lowered it to 75 so that they could sell more points. Do you think raising it to 100 will help them sell more points? I don't think so. (Minimum buy-in now $18,800 at Riviera.)


Buying is just agreeing to the sale and making the deposit, right? Just curious if you would be fine if you haven't closed by 9/17 on a 75-point direct purchase.


----------



## awilliams4

CastAStone said:


> Seems like a weird thing to decide heading into a recession.


Consider alternative news sources.

https://www.bea.gov/news/glance


----------



## mikeamizzle

rteetz said:


> A recession isn’t certain yet. Disney has been trying to sway people away from the minimum as well. Doesn’t really come as a surprise for many DVC members.


 this; the leading indicators are signalling that its still +12 months away; if anyone out there thinks they are able to time it; please get rich but its not that easy to forecast; and likelihood is another recession will not be anything like the last (aka not nearly as significant)


----------



## JaxDad

awilliams4 said:


> Consider alternative news sources.


This. Don't trust what is obviously a contrived narrative by many sources. Make your financial decisions from actual due diligence and your personal financial situation and level of risk acceptance.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...transportation/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q4wo0905190003C


----------



## tlmadden73

mikepizzo said:


> Don't all parks use paper straws now?


My issue with the paper straws is most restaurants we went to last trip didn't even offer them. At Docking Bay 7 when asked for just ONE (for my little daughter) we were told "we don't have straws anymore" ... yet after my daughter spilled her lemonade (which a cast member gladly helped clean up (and replaced) .. she was able to magically "find" a straw for her. 

I get it .. but at least offer them to guests who ask. So you don't give the plastic straws, but you don't freely offer the paper ones (probably because they cost a lot more). Not good.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...transportation/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q4wo0905190003C




Never thought I would be this excited to ride a bus LOL


----------



## tlmadden73

I saw an article saying Mike and Sully and the Incredibles area at DHS are going away at Sept. 30.  That was known, but do we know what (if anything) is replacing those? 

Despite my son asking, we missed the Incredibles section because we were always on our way somewhere. By the time we did the opportunity, it was already shut down for the night. 

I also assume One Man's Dream will be going away soon for a Frozen 2 sneak peak sometime in the next few months. 

Planning a potential October trip and trying to catch some things that we missed during our impromptu trip in August (For the AP preview of SWGE).


----------



## rteetz

tlmadden73 said:


> I saw an article saying Mike and Sully and the Incredibles area at DHS are going away at Sept. 30.  That was known, but do we know what (if anything) is replacing those?
> 
> Despite my son asking, we missed the Incredibles section because we were always on our way somewhere. By the time we did the opportunity, it was already shut down for the night.
> 
> I also assume One Man's Dream will be going away soon for a Frozen 2 sneak peak sometime in the next few months.
> 
> Planning a potential October trip and trying to catch some things that we missed during our impromptu trip in August (For the AP preview of SWGE).


Nothing is replacing them as of now. They were billed as limited time offerings. I believe Edna will still meet in that back area though.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> Nothing is replacing them as of now. They were billed as limited time offerings. I believe Edna will still meet in that back area though.


I just wonder what the future of that dead end alley space .. probably put other limited time events in there. 

Any rumors of what becomes of that space .. or the space behind it? (isn't there a huge "empty" spot between Pixar Place and SWGE?


They seem to love to have these limited experiences throughout the middle of the year lately.  I'm glad I've caught a few of them.  (like the Frozen summer from 2015)

I get it .. it does the trick .. and makes me want to come more often. 

I wonder if Epcot will start to have some limited experiences to help draw people to a park that will be HEAVILY under construction .. or will they just rely on the festivals to keep it busy?


----------



## rteetz

tlmadden73 said:


> I just wonder what the future of that dead end alley space .. probably put other limited time events in there.
> 
> Any rumors of what becomes of that space .. or the space behind it? (isn't there a huge "empty" spot between Pixar Place and SWGE?
> 
> 
> They seem to love to have these limited experiences throughout the middle of the year lately.  I'm glad I've caught a few of them.  (like the Frozen summer from 2015)
> 
> I get it .. it does the trick .. and makes me want to come more often.
> 
> I wonder if Epcot will start to have some limited experiences to help draw people to a park that will be HEAVILY under construction .. or will they just rely on the festivals to keep it busy?


Really all they could do is meet and greets and small stuff. There is an access road for SWGE and the Chinese theater behind it. The alley is sandwiched by Toy Story mania and Mickey and Minnie’s runaway railway.


----------



## CastAStone

tlmadden73 said:


> (isn't there a huge "empty" spot between Pixar Place and SWGE?


There's a backstage area but it looks pretty important to operations from what I can see on the google maps.


----------



## DavidHobart

ejgonz2 said:


> You don’t actually know you’re in a recession until after it starts. Economics is weird like that.


Since a recession is defined as (at least) two consecutive quarters of negative growth, you don't know until you are well into one--or in some cases, after it is over!


----------



## MissGina5

tlmadden73 said:


> I just wonder what the future of that dead end alley space .. probably put other limited time events in there.
> 
> Any rumors of what becomes of that space .. or the space behind it? (isn't there a huge "empty" spot between Pixar Place and SWGE?
> 
> 
> They seem to love to have these limited experiences throughout the middle of the year lately.  I'm glad I've caught a few of them.  (like the Frozen summer from 2015)
> 
> I get it .. it does the trick .. and makes me want to come more often.
> 
> I wonder if Epcot will start to have some limited experiences to help draw people to a park that will be HEAVILY under construction .. or will they just rely on the festivals to keep it busy?



EPCOT needs to extend character greeting hours in general (as well as world showcase hours)


----------



## cranbiz

BorderTenny said:


> So, in other words, the only chance of soft openings for the general public are the 27th and 28th.


Correct. As long as everything went well for CM previews, I would expect the Skyliner to soft open on the 27th. There would be no operational reason not to if all the processes and procedures are set and tested and had no issues.


----------



## rteetz

*News

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...g-of-sil-vous-play-at-disneys-riviera-resort/*


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/perm...d-to-slinky-dog-dash-queue-in-toy-story-land/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/09/new-epcot-forever-show-testing-on.html


----------



## Kbosch

cranbiz said:


> Correct. As long as everything went well for CM previews, I would expect the Skyliner to soft open on the 27th. There would be no operational reason not to if all the processes and procedures are set and tested and had no issues.



Fingers crossed!  We get there the 28th and are hoping to be able to take them to DHS from CBR!


----------



## Anthony Vito

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...g-of-sil-vous-play-at-disneys-riviera-resort/*



Wasn't much of a "peek" at all, and there was nothing about the "making of" it either.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171831518768926720


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171848750593167363


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disneyland updated menus at Trader Sam's and Tangoroa Terrace (looks like just the food, not the drinks)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171851400336171008


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

CastAStone said:


> Seems like a weird thing to decide heading into a recession.


Heading into a recession?  Getting ahead of ourselves there.


----------



## sachilles

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171848750593167363


Club 33 magic bands seem like a bad idea to the pessimistic side of me. Find one of those lying on the ground, then you know to use it to get in the club. Good thing you need a pin for purchases at least.
You'd have to play it cool when you get inside and just ask for a glass of water.


----------



## CastAStone

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Heading into a recession?  Getting ahead of ourselves there.


We shall see!


----------



## Firebird060

Thats the nature of Reccessions we shall see,  in saying that, if one is coming. DVC raising the number of points required for benefits will have a double edge sword.  We shall see a rise in resales at a cheaper price, which means less people who will be able to use those benefits, so the cost per point to Disney goes down, aka makes more profit over the remaining life of the contract.  At the same time Disney will have to work harder to sell DVC anyway.  With Riveria this year and the reflections in the next couple years as well as Lighhouse Point possibly being DVC, it might actually keep the price of DVC relatively stable for Direct buys, something that hasnt been happening between new DVCs being available in awhile.  IF Disney is playing the long game this actually makes alot of since.  

In saying that, Im not going to be angry if Reflections per point price is the same as the Rivera, a recession should make the DVC promotions at that time pretty good.

Now Im not saying I want another recession,  Im just looking towards the positive if there is one.


----------



## unbanshee

*NEWS*

The Beauty and the Beast bar coming to Grand Floridian gets a name and menu!

https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/beau...nchanted-rose-menu-released-and-more-details/


----------



## WinnieAndMinnie17

unbanshee said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> The Beauty and the Beast bar coming to Grand Floridian gets a name and menu!
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/beau...nchanted-rose-menu-released-and-more-details/


When is fall in disney terms? Any chance this can be open during my 11/4-11/10 trip?


----------



## Tigger's ally

CastAStone said:


> We shall see!



I think some are actually rooting for one.


----------



## unbanshee

WinnieAndMinnie17 said:


> When is fall in disney terms? Any chance this can be open during my 11/4-11/10 trip?



Well, "late-Fall" turned into August 29th for SWGE and "Fall" turned into spring 2020 for Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railway


----------



## Tigger's ally

unbanshee said:


> Well, "late-Fall" turned into August 29th for SWGE and "Fall" turned into spring 2020 for Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railway


This was all balanced out by having the Halloween parties in August.


----------



## rteetz

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...st-visits-batuu-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...st-visits-batuu-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/



I am reading that book now - it feels like almost a tourguide of Black Spire Outpost as it mentions all the shops and shop owners and food, etc.  Also explains the Resistance being there a lot and just gives a lot of background to the land


----------



## TheMaxRebo

unbanshee said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> The Beauty and the Beast bar coming to Grand Floridian gets a name and menu!
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/beau...nchanted-rose-menu-released-and-more-details/



Did Mizner's have an outdoor patio area?  Or is this something being added or will it be like an indoor space but made to look like an outdoor patio?


----------



## Dean Marino

unbanshee said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> The *Beauty and the Beast bar* coming to Grand Floridian gets a name and menu!
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/beau...nchanted-rose-menu-released-and-more-details/


It just struck me:  BBB.  It's the Bibbidi Bobbidi Bar .


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am reading that book now - it feels like almost a tourguide of Black Spire Outpost as it mentions all the shops and shop owners and food, etc.  Also explains the Resistance being there a lot and just gives a lot of background to the land




I have that book waiting for me at the library.

Did you read the Black Spire comics? I really enjoyed those.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I have that book waiting for me at the library.
> 
> Did you read the Black Spire comics? I really enjoyed those.



no I haven't read those - need to look into that.  

I Did read Thrawn: Alliances where Batuu is visted at two different time periods


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> no I haven't read those - need to look into that.
> 
> I Did read Thrawn: Alliances where Batuu is visted at two different time periods



I listened to that one as an audiobook. Padme's voice, blech.


----------



## dina444444

News

https://deadline.com/2019/09/new-yo...en-netflix-big-mouth-hbo-watchmen-1202712699/


----------



## OKW Lover

TheMaxRebo said:


> Did Mizner's have an outdoor patio area?


I went to Mizners several times.  Don't recall any outside patio area there.


----------



## BorderTenny

dina444444 said:


> News
> 
> https://deadline.com/2019/09/new-yo...en-netflix-big-mouth-hbo-watchmen-1202712699/


Glad I skimmed that entire article, because I found this interesting tidbit:

"All episodes of Marvel’s Runaways season three drop on Friday, December 13th only on Hulu."


----------



## Sweettears

ejgonz2 said:


> You don’t actually know you’re in a recession until after it starts. Economics is weird like that.


Actually not true. Two consecutive quarters of no or negative growth is how it’s defined. There is plenty of data available to forecast growth that is pretty accurate. Some recessions become a self fulfilling prophecy based on the predictions


----------



## jade1

Sweettears said:


> I get the notion of that. However I’m certain that all of the original water has long ago evaporated.



Ah, well I guess that's one reason to not care as much.


----------



## sherlockmiles

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171831518768926720


Now we know why there was no dessert party available that night!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Arendelle Aqua Frozen Lemonade available at Block and Hans


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171946057284145153


----------



## Sweettears

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Arendelle Aqua Frozen Lemonade available at Block and Hans
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171946057284145153


I would be interested to see what this tastes like. Rather strange combination.


----------



## Bay Max

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Arendelle Aqua Frozen Lemonade available at Block and Hans
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171946057284145153



I wonder why it's at the American Adventure.


----------



## The Pho

Bay Max said:


> I wonder why it's at the American Adventure.


Elsa once visited the American Adventure as a child.


----------



## Bay Max

The Pho said:


> Elsa once visited the American Adventure as a child.



Possibly with Peter Quill.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disney+ to have classic Marvel cartoons


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171976148818874368


----------



## Tigger's ally

OKW Lover said:


> I went to Mizners several times.  Don't recall any outside patio area there.


Same here, and you wouldn't have been able to hear the great music either....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Jingle Bell, Jingle Bam! dessert party moved to Echo Lake .... tickets available now


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172123499047075840


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OKW Lover said:


> I went to Mizners several times.  Don't recall any outside patio area there.





Tigger's ally said:


> Same here, and you wouldn't have been able to hear the great music either....



That is what I recall as well ... wonder if this will be one of those things were it is actually inside but made to look like an outside patio with the flooring, etc.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Free Disney+ Pilot launches in the Netherlands - it's live now!

https://www.theverge.com/2019/9/12/20862167/free-disney-plus-hands-on-pilot-marvel


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Cinderella Castle Moat Refilled at Magic Kingdom  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172135687505809411


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://orlandoinformer.com/blog/se...=OIFacebook&utm_campaign=New&utm_content=Fact


----------



## Q-man

unbanshee said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> The Beauty and the Beast bar coming to Grand Floridian gets a name and menu!
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/beau...nchanted-rose-menu-released-and-more-details/


A bar name associated with a family movie seems like a very questionable choice.


----------



## JaxDad

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://orlandoinformer.com/blog/se...=OIFacebook&utm_campaign=New&utm_content=Fact


Nice!


----------



## Q-man

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Arendelle Aqua Frozen Lemonade available at Block and Hans
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171946057284145153



Another questionable choice in associating alcohol and family movies.


----------



## rteetz

Q-man said:


> Another questionable choice in associating alcohol and family movies.


How so? Not the first time they have connected beverages to films and won’t be the last.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Q-man said:


> A bar name associated with a family movie seems like a very questionable choice.



I mean there is a bar in the "family movie".   

https://disney.fandom.com/wiki/Tavern_(Beauty_and_the_Beast)


----------



## Moliphino

Tigger's ally said:


> I mean there is a bar in the "family movie".
> 
> https://disney.fandom.com/wiki/Tavern_(Beauty_and_the_Beast)



I still wish I could get a beer at Gaston's Tavern!


----------



## jknezek

Moliphino said:


> I still wish I could get a beer at Gaston's Tavern!


Give it a few more years...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Q-man said:


> A bar name associated with a family movie seems like a very questionable choice.





Q-man said:


> Another questionable choice in associating alcohol and family movies.



obviously personal decisions, but we take our family to breweries and wineries all the time ... many of them have become incredible family friendly with games to play, etc. so I don't really see the issue

"Family" should mean the entire family - and BatB is aimed at everyone not just kids

Now if it was like themed to Disney Jr shows or something, that would seem a bit off ... like the Sophia the 1st Tequila Shots or something


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> Now if it was like themed to Disney Jr shows or something, that would seem a bit off ... like the Sophia the 1st Tequila Shots or something


Though I could use some of that if I have to watch that show...


----------



## dina444444

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disney+ to have classic Marvel cartoons


This is in the Netherlands. It’s not clear if all this content will be available in the US on launch.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Celebrate New Years Eve at Animal Kingdom!

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ve-2019-at-disneys-animal-kingdom-theme-park/


----------



## only hope

Q-man said:


> A bar name associated with a family movie seems like a very questionable choice.



But Beauty and the Beast (and every major Disney movie) isn’t just for families/kids. Adults without children like it too. And those of us who were babies/toddlers/kids when it came our are well past 21 now and not all of us have or even want kids. I don’t think it fits theme-wise into an old grand Florida themed resort though. But Disney doesn’t seem to care much about maintaining a locations theme nowadays.


----------



## rteetz

*News

*


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> *



obviously not a ton of details out yet, but I could see some people being really into the concept of running through the Wizarding World and other areas at Universal


----------



## HuskieJohn

sachilles said:


> Club 33 magic bands seem like a bad idea to the pessimistic side of me. Find one of those lying on the ground, then you know to use it to get in the club. Good thing you need a pin for purchases at least.
> You'd have to play it cool when you get inside and just ask for a glass of water.



That is cool to have at home but not the sort of attention I would want draw to myself or my family at a park.  I couldn't imagine the number of comments, questions about what its like and people asking to let them in.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

HuskieJohn said:


> That is cool to have at home but not the sort of attention I would want draw to myself or my family at a park.  I couldn't imagine the number of comments, questions about what its like and people asking to let them in.



I would suspect many people would feel like you ... BUT other people love all that sort of attention and would wear these just for that reason


----------



## MissGina5

TheMaxRebo said:


> obviously not a ton of details out yet, but I could see some people being really into the concept of running through the Wizarding World and other areas at Universal


Ok but
My issue in general with Universal is a lot of the areas have serious bottleneck issues, especially Islands of Adventure. Studios I think could handle it but yeah I don't handle crowds at Universal as well as I do WDW


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MissGina5 said:


> Ok but
> My issue in general with Universal is a lot of the areas have serious bottleneck issues, especially Islands of Adventure. Studios I think could handle it but yeah I don't handle crowds at Universal as well as I do WDW



yeah, that is a fair point - also seems like some areas that are more you go in and then have to backtrack which isn't ideal for a race event.  And not like you could go into one part of WWOHP and take the Hogwarts Express to the other to keep going


----------



## Phicinfan

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, that is a fair point - also seems like some areas that are more you go in and then have to backtrack which isn't ideal for a race event.  And not like you could go into one part of WWOHP and take the Hogwarts Express to the other to keep going


Please, this will ONLY be held at Volcano bay, where you run in place in the wave pool for resistance running....Get a tan, keep cool, and run in the pool!  


yes I am just joking here folks 


Or am I?????


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Phicinfan said:


> Please, this will ONLY be held at Volcano bay, where you run in place in the wave pool for resistance running....Get a tan, keep cool, and run in the pool!
> 
> 
> yes I am just joking here folks
> 
> 
> Or am I?????



and if you fall over, no medal for you

also, a 3-park ticket will be required to participate ... and express pass unless you want to wait 2 hours before getting to run


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

HuskieJohn said:


> That is cool to have at home but not the sort of attention I would want draw to myself or my family at a park.  I couldn't imagine the number of comments, questions about what its like and people asking to let them in.





TheMaxRebo said:


> I would suspect many people would feel like you ... BUT other people love all that sort of attention and would wear these just for that reason


Putting this in some perspective, most people outside of boards like this would have no idea what those bands even refer to!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Putting this in some perspective, most people outside of boards like this would have no idea what those bands even refer to!



also a very valid point


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> obviously not a ton of details out yet, but I could see some people being really into the concept of running through the Wizarding World and other areas at Universal


Hollywood does this already and its proven really popular. They did Minions already and are doing Jurassic Park in November out there.


----------



## Anthony Vito

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Putting this in some perspective, most people outside of boards like this would have no idea what those bands even refer to!


And more importantly, Cast Members will most likely know what the bands mean. So if someone is asking for help or has an issue, it can be a more subtle way of letting the CM know that the person is someone (putting aside whether it should or shouldn't be the case - but it is the reality) that may perhaps get a little extra attention or consideration - without the person having to say, "I'm a Club 33 member . . ."


----------



## Firebird060

you think that Disney doesnt know when club 33 members are in the parks.  Those Magic Bands give Disney alot of information. It doesnt have to say CLub 33 on it for Disney to be able to track a member through the park.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Firebird060 said:


> you think that Disney doesnt know when club 33 members are in the parks.  Those Magic Bands give Disney alot of information. It doesnt have to say CLub 33 on it for Disney to be able to track a member through the park.


Or a DVC member, AP holder, etc., etc.


----------



## The Pho

HuskieJohn said:


> That is cool to have at home but not the sort of attention I would want draw to myself or my family at a park.  I couldn't imagine the number of comments, questions about what its like and people asking to let them in.


Very few people know what the 33 means. And of those that do know, most don’t walk around staring at everybody’s magic band.  Doesn’t really draw much attention.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/price-increases-coming-for-magic-kingdom-dessert-parties-in-2020/


----------



## mollmoll4

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172163180312899585*



The tweet is gone - I'm assuming it was info about a Run Universal event in FL?



HuskieJohn said:


> That is cool to have at home but not the sort of attention I would want draw to myself or my family at a park.  I couldn't imagine the number of comments, questions about what its like and people asking to let them in.



I think you're overestimating the number of people that would notice, and underestimating the number of Club 33 members that also likely tour with a VIP guide.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/price-increases-coming-for-magic-kingdom-dessert-parties-in-2020/




They really need to add alcohol at this price.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/price-increases-coming-for-magic-kingdom-dessert-parties-in-2020/


----------



## J-BOY

The Pho said:


> Very few people know what the 33 means. And of those that do know, most don’t walk around staring at everybody’s magic band.  Doesn’t really draw much attention.


Definitely the case in Florida. Out in California, Club 33 is like a place of legend. Yeah, the average family may not know, but the number of locals that have been coming all their life are aware of it. I wonder if it will be the same in Florida in the years to come.


----------



## BorderTenny

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Celebrate New Years Eve at Animal Kingdom!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ve-2019-at-disneys-animal-kingdom-theme-park/


So this leaves Hollywood Studios as the only non-midnight park that night? Seems odd. I'd much rather ring in the New Year in Batuu than Pandora, and I'm just a casual Star Wars fan.


----------



## Firebird060

BorderTenny said:


> So this leaves Hollywood Studios as the only non-midnight park that night? Seems odd. I'd much rather ring in the New Year in Batuu than Pandora, and I'm just a casual Star Wars fan.



Not to be Silly but of course I am being silly, Batuu may not be on the same 365 Day rotation cycle as Earth is,  so whos to say its new years on Battuu on the same day as Earth?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BorderTenny said:


> So this leaves Hollywood Studios as the only non-midnight park that night? Seems odd. I'd much rather ring in the New Year in Batuu than Pandora, and I'm just a casual Star Wars fan.





Firebird060 said:


> Not to be Silly but of course I am being silly, Batuu may not be on the same 365 Day rotation cycle as Earth is,  so whos to say its new years on Battuu on the same day as Earth?



Well, if they are going to stick with this strong immersion then I don't think that is silly at all.

that being said, the non-Batuu parts of DHS could certainly celebrate


----------



## Tiki Birdland

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, if they are going to stick with this strong immersion then I don't think that is silly at all.


Well, we celebrate Chinese New Year here in the States. So, I don't see why I couldn't celebrate "Earth New Year" on Batuu...


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

That's in interesting topic. If Batuu isn't going to celebrate New Year's, will they have any sort of holiday decorations? There's always life day for Christmas. But I don't remember any specific decorations for that, unless they want to have the creepy hologram that Grandpa Stinky watched.


----------



## Firebird060

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> That's in interesting topic. If Batuu isn't going to celebrate New Year's, will they have any sort of holiday decorations? There's always life day for Christmas. But I don't remember any specific decorations for that, unless they want to have the creepy hologram that Grandpa Stinky watched.



I want life day celebrations, and all the weird wookies interactions it brings.  Got to love how bad the Stars Christmas Special was, its so bad its great


----------



## nkosiek

Firebird060 said:


> Not to be Silly but of course I am being silly, Batuu may not be on the same 365 Day rotation cycle as Earth is,  so whos to say its new years on Battuu on the same day as Earth?


Maybe they'll celebrate May 4th as New Year on Battuu.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tiki Birdland said:


> Well, we celebrate Chinese New Year here in the States. So, I don't see why I couldn't celebrate "Earth New Year" on Batuu...



well, except "Earth" doesn't exist in the Star Wars Universe ... plus remember it is a "long, long time ago"

I mean, I am sure they can come up with something to make it work ... if not for New Years, at least for the Holiday season in general


----------



## rteetz

mollmoll4 said:


> The tweet is gone - I'm assuming it was info about a Run Universal event in FL?


Yes it was


----------



## only hope

SaintsManiac said:


> They really need to add alcohol at this price.



I agree. Not an open bar- it is the MK- but two drinks per person should be included for that price.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

only hope said:


> I agree. Not an open bar- it is the MK- but two drinks per person should be included for that price.



well, ideally they would just keep the price as is (or even lower it) and then have an "upcharge" for those that want to add alcohol ... but i know that is not how Disney does things for packaged type things


----------



## mollmoll4

only hope said:


> I agree. Not an open bar- it is the MK- but two drinks per person should be included for that price.



The parties at Tony's during MNNSHP and MVMCP are "open bar", aren't they?


----------



## WiredForFlight

Official First Look 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172261973662273549


----------



## AndreaDanger

mollmoll4 said:


> The parties at Tony's during MNNSHP and MVMCP are "open bar", aren't they?


Yes, they are!


----------



## rteetz

It’s a boy!

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...arrives-post-storm-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## rteetz

https://nintendoeverything.com/supe...and-revealed-that-connects-with-console-more/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Well this is sad news - Mickey and Minnie should be one of the last paces to not have people photographers


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172269839458734082


----------



## MommaBerd

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Well this is sad news - Mickey and Minnie should be one of the last paces to not have people photographers
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172269839458734082



We aren’t character people, per se, but this whole switch to automated cameras vs. photographers is shameful.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MommaBerd said:


> We aren’t character people, per se, but this whole switch to automated cameras vs. photographers is shameful.



I am generally a "pro technology" person and actually think these camera boxes have potential for additional elements - could use multiple lenses for a 3d effect, could take video, etc

But I feel they should supplement a human photographer, not replace them.  This really lowers valuen of photopass I think


----------



## sherlockmiles

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am generally a "pro technology" person and actually think these camera boxes have potential for additional elements - could use multiple lenses for a 3d effect, could take video, etc
> 
> But I feel they should supplement a human photographer, not replace them.  This really lowers valuen of photopass I think



And when you add in taking away the boarders, stickers, and editing...........it really plummets......


----------



## Q-man

TheMaxRebo said:


> obviously personal decisions, but we take our family to breweries and wineries all the time ... many of them have become incredible family friendly with games to play, etc. so I don't really see the issue
> 
> "Family" should mean the entire family - and BatB is aimed at everyone not just kids
> 
> Now if it was like themed to Disney Jr shows or something, that would seem a bit off ... like the Sophia the 1st Tequila Shots or something



That is not the same as having the place and alcoholic drink names derived from kids' movies.


----------



## Jetku

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Well this is sad news - Mickey and Minnie should be one of the last paces to not have people photographers
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172269839458734082




This is such a shame. My daughter had so many adorable moments with tinker bell that the cameras either didn’t capture, or were from a terrible angle. Conversely, our interactions with Joy and Sadness were amazing and the photographers really captured the moment.


----------



## MommaBerd

Jetku said:


> This is such a shame. My daughter had so many adorable moments with tinker bell that the cameras either didn’t capture, or were from a terrible angle. Conversely, our interactions with Joy and Sadness were amazing and the photographers really captured the moment.



This exactly. A stationary camera cannot capture “the approach” (which expressions can be priceless) or all the other angles that a character meet might involve. If this is the way they really want to go, then at least put cameras in multiple locations/angles. But to me, this is just not an environment where eliminating a CM makes sense or benefits the guests.


----------



## skier_pete

MommaBerd said:


> This exactly. A stationary camera cannot capture “the approach” (which expressions can be priceless) or all the other angles that a character meet might involve. If this is the way they really want to go, then at least put cameras in multiple locations/angles. But to me, this is just not an environment where eliminating a CM makes sense or benefits the guests.



I agree - but the best way to vote on this is with your wallet. If you still pay for MM and complain - they might change it. But if enough people skip memory maker AND complain - then maybe it will change.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

sherlockmiles said:


> And when you add in taking away the boarders, stickers, and editing...........it really plummets......





********** said:


> I agree - but the best way to vote on this is with your wallet. If you still pay for MM and complain - they might change it. But if enough people skip memory maker AND complain - then maybe it will change.




they do seem to be adding some cool new photos shots (like the ultra zoom ones) and adding more on-ride videos and stuff ... but really cutting back elsewhere.  So I am a bit torn.  I know for our next trip I would love to get those new special shots they are doing in Galaxy's Edge but also feel like I don't want to pay for something that overall they are lessening the value for (and eliminating CM positions)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Q-man said:


> That is not the same as having the place and alcoholic drink names derived from kids' movies.



guess it depends then if you think of BatB as a kids movie or an everybody movie.  If you see it as a kids movie then I agree but I think there is a difference with like BatB and the Disney Jr shows


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update *

https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/late...tion-demolished-boat-dock-structure-and-more/


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

> Well this is sad news - Mickey and Minnie should be one of the last paces to not have people photographers



I called this one months ago when I saw the scan your band boxes covered up at the exit to the meet.  We had just done Tink with the boxes for the first time, then hopped over to Mickey and Minnie.  I pointed it out to my husband - same size and shape, just covered up.  This is such a shame.  These pictures are horrible.   It works fine for a group of typical adults, walking in, grabbing a hug, then all smiling at looking at the camera box.  With any other type of group - kids, special needs, adult who's 60 years old and meeting Mickey for the very first time - these don't work.  We're AP so we get MM for "free," but I definitely wouldn't be buying it separately as more of these come about.  We did Chewy with the box for the first time last weekend and for the first time ever - when I saw the box - I gave the character attendant my phone and asked her to take pictures.


----------



## SaharanTea

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Well this is sad news - Mickey and Minnie should be one of the last paces to not have people photographers
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172269839458734082



Saw that very box back in July.  There was still a human photographer at the time, but I knew it was coming.  

That was also the day our Tinkerbell meet went awry because Tink spent so much time trying to get the box to simply trigger.  We went across the street and complained (nicely) to Guest Services.  Tink and her handler were great.  The box was not.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/castle-of-magical-dreams-topped-off-at-hong-kong-disneyland/


----------



## Farro

MommaBerd said:


> This exactly. A stationary camera cannot capture “the approach” (which expressions can be priceless) or all the other angles that a character meet might involve. If this is the way they really want to go, then at least put cameras in multiple locations/angles. But to me, this is just not an environment where eliminating a CM makes sense or benefits the guests.



I posted this before - I love this series of picture, capturing how excited we were!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/castle-of-magical-dreams-topped-off-at-hong-kong-disneyland/



I really loved how the castle looked there especially with the forested hill behind it ... felt like it "fit" 

So intrigued to see how this much larger castle looks in the setting of that smallish park


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/09/nba-experience-to-offer-free-admission.html?m=1


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/09/nba-experience-to-offer-free-admission.html?m=1



they are having trouble filling the place?   That sound you hear is me not being surprised


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> they are having trouble filling the place?   That sound you hear is me not being surprised


You and pretty much everyone.


----------



## dlavender

sherlockmiles said:


> And when you add in taking away the boarders, stickers, and editing...........it really plummets......


We all should have seen this coming when they included it in the price of APs.


----------



## rteetz

*News *

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/09/walt-disney-world-announces-sponsorship.html


----------



## dina444444

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Well this is sad news - Mickey and Minnie should be one of the last paces to not have people photographers
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172269839458734082


At Disneyland most character meet and greets don’t have any photo pass photographers anymore and we don’t have the boxes.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dina444444 said:


> At Disneyland most character meet and greets don’t have any photo pass photographers anymore and we don’t have the boxes.



Yet another reason why I greatly prefer character meets at WDW over DLR


----------



## Firebird060

rteetz said:


> *News *
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/09/walt-disney-world-announces-sponsorship.html



Im waiting for UCF to change there name to Walt Disneys UCF, within 10 years if enough cast members take advantage of the aspire program, such a large portion of UCFs budget will be funded by Disney,


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/09/nba-experience-to-offer-free-admission.html?m=1


yeah. I think I had the over/under on this place at 3 years when it was announced. I'm thinking I might have been ridiculously optimistic.


----------



## skier_pete

dina444444 said:


> At Disneyland most character meet and greets don’t have any photo pass photographers anymore and we don’t have the boxes.





TheMaxRebo said:


> Yet another reason why I greatly prefer character meets at WDW over DLR



Ahh, remember the days of when you had to take your own vacation pictures?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Ahh, remember the days of when you had to take your own vacation pictures?



I do and the end result was that I showed up in zero of the pictures


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Minnie’s Wonderful Christmastime Fireworks Dessert Party Dates & Pricing Announced


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172572821870063617


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/09/nba-experience-to-offer-free-admission.html?m=1


So how long before they offer heavily discounted or free admission to all resort guests?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*PHOTOS*

some images of the new photo box at Mickey/Minnie greet .... the camera is "hidden" in the bookcase


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172578897663266817


----------



## Firebird060

tlmadden73 said:


> So how long before they offer heavily discounted or free admission to all resort guests?



The better question is how long is the contract with the NBA to use the branding expires and Disney Closes this experience.


----------



## tlmadden73

Firebird060 said:


> The better question is how long is the contract with the NBA to use the branding expires and Disney Closes this experience.


Considering that ABC/ESPN probably has a HUGE contract with the NBA to air its game .. my guess is that both parties will probably keep this propped up for way too long. 

Seems a hugely expensive endeavor to promote the NBA (and get people to watch it on ESPN/ABC).

I would have thought they could have done the same thing with a lot less space.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Firebird060 said:


> The better question is how long is the contract with the NBA to use the branding expires and Disney Closes this experience.



I feel like just with the connection of the NBA and ABC/ESPN that it will get a bit of a longer leash that otherwise ... but yeah, I could see it changing format so it isn't an entry fee (more just some experiences you have pay for individually or something) sooner rather than later.  I could see people willing to walk in and check it out but no way willing to pay at all just to enter though


----------



## Tigger's ally

We all have to remember as well that the NBA is in hiatus right now.   Wonder if this will have more appeal when the actual NBA season is going on?  It's Baseball and Football season right now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*PHOTOS*

Progress on Star Wars Hotel


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172591335972528130


----------



## jknezek

Tigger's ally said:


> We all have to remember as well that the NBA is in hiatus right now.   Wonder if this will have more appeal when the actual NBA season is going on?  It's Baseball and Football season right now.


I'm not sure it matters. I think the business model is flawed. There aren't enough people who will pay to just step inside. They need to change it up to pay for experiences inside, so families can wander in and spend some time but only the ones who care pay to play. I still don't think you can profit on this size space with this theme, but that's the very first change they need to make.


----------



## unbanshee

Tigger's ally said:


> We all have to remember as well that the NBA is in hiatus right now.   Wonder if this will have more appeal when the actual NBA season is going on?  It's Baseball and Football season right now.



Perhaps The NBA Experience could close down for 6 months out of the year like the NBA then?


----------



## Tigger's ally

unbanshee said:


> Perhaps The NBA Experience could close down for 6 months out of the year like the NBA then?



or operate at a loss and being propped up by the NBA and Disney for 6 months and making a profit the other six months.   None of us know the economics of the place yet people are saying it is done already. Heck, I still don't know how they spent all the money re-doing Planet Holleywood.  It's never busy either and they made it bigger with the outdoor seating.


----------



## unbanshee

Tigger's ally said:


> or operate at a loss and being propped up by the NBA and Disney for 6 months and making a profit the other six months.   None of us know the economics of the place yet people are saying it is done already. Heck, I still don't know how they spent all the money re-doing Planet Holleywood.  It's never busy either and they made it bigger with the outdoor seating.



Are you really arguing for a brand new venue at Disney Springs to operate at a loss for 6 months on purpose? Planet Hollywood may not sell out every night, but they do quite well considering what the lowest common denominator wants at Disney Springs...not to mention private events.

The NBA Experience is exactly as bad as we all thought


----------



## OKW Lover

TheMaxRebo said:


> I really loved how the castle looked there especially with the forested hill behind it ... felt like it "fit"
> 
> So intrigued to see how this much larger castle looks in the setting of that smallish park


When we visited HKDL 2 years ago, we felt that the mountains around the park made the castle look rather small.  I think this change is to rectify that.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Iger resigns from Apple board


----------



## shoreward

More cutbacks  - Muppets  Great Moments in History and Royal Majesty Makers are ending within a month.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

shoreward said:


> More cutback  - Muppets  Great Moments in History and Royal Majesty Makers are ending within a month.



Yeah, looks like it.  I've seen confirmation of the Royal Majesty Makers but trying to confirm the Muppets too

If the Muppets are leaving at least Michael Bowling will be happy


----------



## CastAStone

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, looks like it.  I've seen confirmation of the Royal Majesty Makers but trying to confirm the Muppets too
> 
> If the Muppets are leaving at least Michael Bowling will be happy


How do you confirm? The only news source I saw for that has as its only source that the Disney World entertainment calendar didn’t have it on its schedule past 9/30. But that’s how the Disney World entertainment calendar works! They release the low level show schedules 1 month at a time a week or two before the month. Dapper Dans, Happily Ever After, and the Flag Retreat aren't on the calendar past 9/30 either.


----------



## bookgirl2632

shoreward said:


> More cutbacks  - Muppets  Great Moments in History and Royal Majesty Makers are ending within a month.


Glad I’ll get to see it in a couple weeks then.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

CastAStone said:


> How do you confirm? The only news source I saw for that has as its only source that the Disney World entertainment calendar didn’t have it on its schedule past 9/30. But that’s how the Disney World entertainment calendar works! They release the low level show schedules 1 month at a time a week or two before the month. Dapper Dans, Happily Ever After, and the Flag Retreat aren't on the calendar past 9/30 either.



Saw a report the performers were given notice but haven't seen anything like that with regards to Muppets.  Possible it is an erroneous report but it is something on top just the calendar based reports going ng around


----------



## CastAStone

TheMaxRebo said:


> Saw a report the performers were given notice but haven't seen anything like that with regards to Muppets.  Possible it is an erroneous report but it is something on top just the calendar based reports going ng around


Ugh. I was/am very excited to see the Muppets for the first time later this month. But I heard they have several different shows and I guess I’ll just have to watch the others on YouTube.

Ya think Disney regrets buying Jim Henson Studios just a bit?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

CastAStone said:


> Ugh. I was/am very excited to see the Muppets for the first time later this month. But I heard they have several different shows and I guess I’ll just have to watch the others on YouTube.
> 
> Ya think Disney regrets buying Jim Henson Studios just a bit?



Well, if Jim had lived longer I think it would have been a different story if he was still involved after Disney acquire it, but property has largely been a bit "lost" (other than a few bright spots) since his death


----------



## Jorjabelle

If the two Muppet shows close on October 6th, I’ll be sad to miss seeing it in person by 12 days.

I stumbled across mention of the show on a blog - didn’t know it existed.  I really wanted to see Sam the Eagle!!


----------



## CastAStone

An actual source, although the article mentions Hakuna Matata Dance Party and The Incredibles Shindig as additional closures, but my recollection on both was they were announced at launch to be limited time through 9/30/19.

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...ment-cuts-coming-across-walt-disney-world.htm


----------



## Farro

shoreward said:


> More cutbacks  - Muppets  Great Moments in History and Royal Majesty Makers are ending within a month.



See, this pisses me off. The true magical moments that make Disney, "Disney" are disappearing. I know most of you love Galaxy's Edge, but to lose things like this show in order to have Marvel things, or Star Wars things sucks. Period, end of sentence. 
This show was FANTASTIC. 

I get it's all combined, high ticket prices, people saying no more, upcoming recession, but GE is definitely part of it - they are hedging their bets.


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> You and pretty much everyone.


I seem to remember you being a believer, though.


----------



## OSUZorba

TheMaxRebo said:


> *PHOTOS*
> 
> some images of the new photo box at Mickey/Minnie greet .... the camera is "hidden" in the bookcase
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172578897663266817


That's a great way to get kids to look at the camera :eyeroll:


----------



## HuskieJohn

tlmadden73 said:


> So how long before they offer heavily discounted or free admission to all resort guests?


If it were free and I was at Disney Springs with an hour to kill, I still wouldn’t walk in the door.


----------



## rteetz

OSUZorba said:


> I seem to remember you being a believer, though.


I did think it would last longer than this for sure. Obviously this is only for cast right now.


----------



## shoreward

New Passholder Exclusive Merch at F&W Festival


----------



## SaharanTea

********** said:


> Ahh, remember the days of when you had to take your own vacation pictures?



Dangerous game though reducing the quality of a paid service.

And you can always take your own.


----------



## scrappinginontario

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah - well, La Cava has agave fiber straws, but otherwise, yeah
> 
> Just I know a lot of people don't like paper straws and reusable straws are another option and could see Disney selling themed ones to make more $ and be an alternative for those that don't want to use paper straws


We purchased a pkg of 6 of these reusable straws at Pop this week for $9.99


----------



## Candlelady

scrappinginontario said:


> We purchased a pkg of 6 of these reusable straws at Pop this week for $9.99


Nice!  Are they plastic?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Candlelady said:


> Nice!  Are they plastic?


Yes they are and have Disney snack printed on them.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

scrappinginontario said:


> We purchased a pkg of 6 of these reusable straws at Pop this week for $9.99



Thanks for pointing this out!  Definitely think Disney should highlight this more or even have reusable ones for sale at quick service, etc where paper straws are used as an alternative for people


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thanks for pointing this out!  Definitely think Disney should highlight this more or even have reusable ones for sale at quick service, etc where paper straws are used as an alternative for people




They most definitely should. I hate the paper straws, because I am a slow drinker. I usually pack a few reusable ones in a ziplock every trip. That's what I use daily at home.


----------



## scrappinginontario

SaintsManiac said:


> They most definitely should. I hate the paper straws, because I am a slow drinker. I usually pack a few reusable ones in a ziplock every trip. That's what I use daily at home.


I’ve done the same from the few QS locations (Epcot countries) that have plastic straws.  Lol - I’ve also become quite skilled at taking the straw out of my glass and resting it across the rim of the cup when I’m not drinking.


----------



## Anthony Vito

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thanks for pointing this out!  Definitely think Disney should highlight this more or even have reusable ones for sale at quick service, etc where paper straws are used as an alternative for people


I actually think if they make it too easy and convenient to pick up a reusable straw when buying a drink (and definitely if it's too inexpensive), it's more likely to get people who are not used to using reusable ones - or don't care about adding on $1 or so -  and they'll still end up just throwing away the reusable straw with their cup either absentmindedly or because they don't want the hassle defeating the purpose of not having plastic straws in the first place.


----------



## skier_pete

SaharanTea said:


> Dangerous game though reducing the quality of a paid service.
> 
> And you can always take your own.


I was being jokey - but my meaning wasn't clear. Just saying that folks could choose not to pay to have Disney take your pictures and it wouldn't be the end of the world. We just went out to Disneyland and didn't have photopass and it was just fine. We had Maxpass for a day and I haven't even figured out how to download my pictures yet - but I probably should.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Anthony Vito said:


> I actually think if they make it too easy and convenient to pick up a reusable straw when buying a drink (and definitely if it's too inexpensive), it's more likely to get people who are not used to using reusable ones - or don't care about adding on $1 or so -  and they'll still end up just throwing away the reusable straw with their cup either absentmindedly or because they don't want the hassle defeating the purpose of not having plastic straws in the first place.



I guess it would happen some - but if it was where a person had to actively choose to add on a reusable straw I would think people would generally either keep it or not add it on


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> I was being jokey - but my meaning wasn't clear. Just saying that folks could choose not to pay to have Disney take your pictures and it wouldn't be the end of the world. We just went out to Disneyland and didn't have photopass and it was just fine. We had Maxpass for a day and I haven't even figured out how to download my pictures yet - but I probably should.



To me the biggest loss of not having photopass would be losing the magic shots and like the specialty shots (like the ultra zoom ones) and he on ride photos and video


----------



## Anthony Vito

I'm bummed about the Royal Majesty Makers - we always enjoy that one and the kids like it (they love going and trying to pull the sword out anyway).

During our trip last month, I was actually the second adult pulled up to "try" to pull the sword - it was pretty cool.


----------



## MissGina5

Anthony Vito said:


> I'm bummed about the Royal Majesty Makers - we always enjoy that one and the kids like it (they love going and trying to pull the sword out anyway).
> 
> During our trip last month, I was actually the second adult pulled up to "try" to pull the sword - it was pretty cool.
> 
> View attachment 435669
> 
> View attachment 435668



Literally right after Podcast: The Ride does their episode on it they are getting rid of it lol


----------



## JaxDad

Anthony Vito said:


> I'm bummed about the Royal Majesty Makers - we always enjoy that one and the kids like it (they love going and trying to pull the sword out anyway).
> 
> During our trip last month, I was actually the second adult pulled up to "try" to pull the sword - it was pretty cool.
> 
> View attachment 435669
> 
> View attachment 435668


Dude! Don’t keep us in suspense! Did you get the sword out?


----------



## tarak

scrappinginontario said:


> We purchased a pkg of 6 of these reusable straws at Pop this week for $9.99


 I picked up an 8-pack from the Disney store a while back - it also came with cleaning brush, which I thought was nice.  

https://www.shopdisney.com/mickey-mouse-reusable-straw-set-disney-eats-465011198496.html


----------



## Tigger's ally

unbanshee said:


> Are you really arguing for a brand new venue at Disney Springs to operate at a loss for 6 months on purpose? Planet Hollywood may not sell out every night, but they do quite well considering what the lowest common denominator wants at Disney Springs...not to mention private events.
> 
> The NBA Experience is exactly as bad as we all thought



So you know the numbers of Planet Hollywood since before the remake and after, and you know the financials of NBA Experience.  Please tell us exactly what they are.  I am all ears.  

Oh, and I wasn't "arguing" anything.     Your bravado is admirable though.


----------



## tlmadden73

shoreward said:


> More cutbacks  - Muppets  Great Moments in History and Royal Majesty Makers are ending within a month.


What was Royal Majesty Makers? Never know it was a thing. Heck .. the last times I have been near the sword in the stone (Nov and March), it was missing. 

What? Great Moments in History being cut? Those shows are great! Better than Muppetvision by far with that same classic Muppets humor!   But . ya .. I guess they probably pay a lot for that show considering all the puppeteers needed. 

It just isn't advertised well. Even though I knew about it I only ever watched it by just "running into it" .. resting in Liberty Square during the mid-day.

While street shows are neat ... they probably really don't draw a crowd like a castle stage show or parade, but what Disney hopefully doesn't forget is that these street shows are what makes some great unexpected memorable moments when you stumble unto them.


----------



## shoreward

Ingredients revealed for blue milk and green milk at SWGE -mostly oils, sweeteners, thickeners, and coloring.

Having a strong connection to the "Dairy State," I take offense that this is called milk.


----------



## ksromack

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, except "Earth" doesn't exist in the Star Wars Universe ... plus remember it is a "long, long time ago"
> 
> I mean, I am sure they can come up with something to make it work ... if not for New Years, at least for the Holiday season in general


But there are "humans" on Batuu... .but I guess the humans are not from Earth therefore don't celebrate earthly holidays, right?


TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Well this is sad news - Mickey and Minnie should be one of the last paces to not have people photographers
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172269839458734082


Sad face.  The photo boxes are so awkward.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ksromack said:


> But there are "humans" on Batuu... .but I guess the humans are not from Earth therefore don't celebrate earthly holidays, right?



Yes, "Humanoid" is the most prolific type of species in the Star Wars Universe but they aren't from Earth.  They are from Courecant or Tatooine or whatever.  More likely there would be some sort of Batuuan holiday that coincides


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

rteetz said:


> Yeah it’s very strange. Also shows why we can’t have nice things.


I guess they got rid of them because they ran out after everyone stole them. The Sporks are all over eBay at an outrageous price.   https://www.ebay.com/itm/STAR-WARS-...543769?hash=item2ad3977099:g:tw8AAOSwMwVdbBKV


----------



## CastAStone

shoreward said:


> Ingredients revealed for blue milk and green milk at SWGE -mostly oils, sweeteners, thickeners, and coloring.



True...but then that gets mixed with probably 8 parts water to 1 part junk food mix. As someone who works in food development I’m actually not really freaked out by any of it. I assumed we’d see Yellow #5 and Blue #1 or other FD&C colors. It’s not healthy in terms of calories and sugar but otherwise,


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173181103034765312


----------



## iamfathom

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yes, "Humanoid" is the most prolific type of species in the Star Wars Universe but they aren't from Earth.  They are from Courecant or Tatooine or whatever.  More likely there would be some sort of Batuuan holiday that coincides



But C3PO has a whole album singing about Xmas.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*RUMOR*

Solo spin-off potential for Disney+ (likely wouldn't focus on Han, Chewie, etc)

http://starwarsunity.net/2019/09/15/rumor-a-spin-off-of-solo-is-planned-for-disney/


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

i will highly suggest the firework show at the Halloween party it was amazing!!


----------



## skeeter31

lovemickeyshouse said:


> i will highly suggest the firework show at the Halloween party it was amazing!!



I saw it a few times last week as well. Seeing it from Poly was great (the view from our studio there was amazing and without the music, the fireworks themselves were sensational). Seeing it in the park during the party was ok. I definitely miss the music of Hallowishes. They do play the Nightmare Before Christmas Halloween song, but no other real “songs” just background music. I’m not a fan of the projections on the castle, so I wasn’t too impressed.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/morimoto-asia-in-disney-springs-to-host-morimotofest-october-6/


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> *RUMOR*
> 
> Solo spin-off potential for Disney+ (likely wouldn't focus on Han, Chewie, etc)
> 
> http://starwarsunity.net/2019/09/15/rumor-a-spin-off-of-solo-is-planned-for-disney/




Sweet. This is exactly what I wanted.

I don't think I'm the only uber Darth Maul fan. and I'd love to follow Qi'ra's story.

Wonder if they could pull in Donald Glover for a few episodes.


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> *RUMOR*
> 
> Solo spin-off potential for Disney+ (likely wouldn't focus on Han, Chewie, etc)
> 
> http://starwarsunity.net/2019/09/15/rumor-a-spin-off-of-solo-is-planned-for-disney/



OK - I have to question the source here. A new website that just started existing two days ago? At least they admit it's a rumor but I wouldn't say that it's a very reliable one!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> OK - I have to question the source here. A new website that just started existing two days ago? At least they admit it's a rumor but I wouldn't say that it's a very reliable one!



Yeah, wasn't sure but seemed phrased as rumor and I was sure to list it as a rumor ... Would be a cool concept I think


----------



## ejgonz2

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, wasn't sure but seemed phrased as rumor and I was sure to list it as a rumor ... Would be a cool concept I think



I also expect them to do something with the threads of the Solo storyline on D+ since we’re not likely to get a sequel


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 New Food & Wine Festival Collectible Coins Now Available at Epcot


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> New Food & Wine Festival Collectible Coins Now Available at Epcot



Maybe instead of cancelling the Great Moments with the Muppets they just sell Collectible Coins for it


----------



## firefly_ris

TheMaxRebo said:


> Maybe instead of cancelling the Great Moments with the Muppets they just sell Collectible Coins for it



"Moichandising!"


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

New Short Circuit film "Zenith" - inspired by Fantasia - to premiere on Disney+


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173441561851379712


----------



## KMWoolley

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yes, "Humanoid" is the most prolific type of species in the Star Wars Universe but they aren't from Earth. They are from Courecant or Tatooine or whatever. More likely there would be some sort of Batuuan holiday that coincides


"Life Day" anyone....?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

KMWoolley said:


> "Life Day" anyone....?



well that is a (made up) holiday for Kashyyyk ...but yeah, would be something similar but for Batuu - something celebrating the Ancients or something (apparently they have already made up "Harvest Festival" as one example)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/new-food-kiosk-replaces-taste-track-at-epcot/


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/new-food-kiosk-replaces-taste-track-at-epcot/


I wonder if the Cronut will move back from Electric Umbrella with a seasonal twist?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Sorry if this is repeat news.  We’ve been having a blast in  the parks for a week so  I’m way behind in reading.

My daughter noticed this morning that the water is back in the moat beside the widened path.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/09/cast-members-get-first-look-at-mickey.html


----------



## Tigger's ally

scrappinginontario said:


> Sorry if this is repeat news.  We’ve been having a blast in  the parks for a week so  I’m way behind in reading.
> 
> My daughter noticed this morning that the water is back in the moat beside the widened path.
> 
> View attachment 436254


  She takes amazing pictures for being carried under your arm sideways like that!


----------



## mikeamizzle

TheMaxRebo said:


> Maybe instead of cancelling the Great Moments with the Muppets they just sell Collectible Coins for it


so glad i was there this past weekend to see it a couple of times; I REALLY dont understand this; the crowds were big and people really enjoy it


----------



## mikeamizzle

the new moat looks fantastic by the way; it was done for sure by this past Friday 9/13; as did the refurbed Changing portraits in the haunted mansion


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disney brings back the Bedtime Hotline as part of a promotion for their new bedtime subscription box

from now until the end of September you can call *1.877.7.MICKEY* to hear a special message from Mickey Mouse, Woody, Jasmine, Anna & Elsa, Yoda and Spider-Man.


http://mickeyblog.com/2019/09/16/di...tPzrZHUYTOpQzchLVAdE-G098A-rmjlxFgkmzmdoTRjfE


----------



## Kbosch

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disney brings back the Bedtime Hotline as part of a promotion for their new bedtime subscription box
> 
> from now until the end of September you can call *1.877.7.MICKEY* to hear a special message from Mickey Mouse, Woody, Jasmine, Anna & Elsa, Yoda and Spider-Man.
> 
> 
> http://mickeyblog.com/2019/09/16/di...tPzrZHUYTOpQzchLVAdE-G098A-rmjlxFgkmzmdoTRjfE



Well this is pretty perfect timing for me since we leave for my kids first trip on the 28th!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Guess the Muppets are the only thing getting cut ... multiple high level executive layoffs are underway at Walt Disney World 

Looks like not a major event - more several executives who had worked their way up and were making high salaries, but not retiring as early as expected and are blocking the way for younger people to move up



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173601809862156288


----------



## evlaina

Kbosch said:


> Well this is pretty perfect timing for me since we leave for my kids first trip on the 28th!!


So I'm clearly super busy at work, because I just called 

After you dial, an automated voice talks A WHILE and asks if you want a text from Shop Disney. I do not, and continued on. The bedtime messages are:

Press 1 for Mickey
Press 2 for Woody
Press 3 for Jasmine
Press 4 for Anna & Elsa
Press 5 for Yoda
Press 6 for Spiderman

I pressed 4 and Anna talked about a pumpkin patch (I was only half listening) and whatever else they did that day. I'm sure my kids will get a kick out of it.


----------



## mikeamizzle

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Guess the Muppets are the only thing getting cut ... multiple high level executive layoffs are underway at Walt Disney World
> 
> Looks like not a major event - more several executives who had worked their way up and were making high salaries, but not retiring as early as expected and are blocking the way for younger people to move up
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173601809862156288


why is it always the streetmosphere before the bureaucrats? hopefully this reverses that trend


----------



## Firebird060

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disney brings back the Bedtime Hotline as part of a promotion for their new bedtime subscription box
> 
> from now until the end of September you can call *1.877.7.MICKEY* to hear a special message from Mickey Mouse, Woody, Jasmine, Anna & Elsa, Yoda and Spider-Man.
> 
> 
> http://mickeyblog.com/2019/09/16/di...tPzrZHUYTOpQzchLVAdE-G098A-rmjlxFgkmzmdoTRjfE




I want them to add Lando  or even Chewy


----------



## rteetz

mikeamizzle said:


> why is it always the streetmosphere before the bureaucrats? hopefully this reverses that trend


Entertainment is always the easiest thing to cut.


----------



## mikeamizzle

rteetz said:


> Entertainment is always the easiest thing to cut.


i know; but there is a tipping point i think; at least i hope...


----------



## Firebird060

mikeamizzle said:


> why is it always the streetmosphere before the bureaucrats? hopefully this reverses that trend



I doubt it will but I appreciate your sentiment.   It looks like Disney is looking for low hanging fruit to cut to help prop up a lower then expected annual profit in the Parks. Sacrificial lambs to the investors.


----------



## mikeamizzle

Firebird060 said:


> I doubt it will but I appreciate your sentiment.   It looks like Disney is looking for low hanging fruit to cut to help prop up a lower then expected annual profit in the Parks. Sacrificial lambs to the investors.


youre right about that; its the bailing the boat instead of plugging the leak adage i think but i want to be hopeful lol.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update *

https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/crep...rtical-in-france-pavilion-expansion-at-epcot/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“The Lion King” Comes to Digital and Blu-ray Home Release This October


----------



## sachilles

Buried in the Creperie news wasn't something I hadn't seen mention before (I'm sure I missed it). It mentions a dedicated bathroom building in the France build up. Certainly a welcome addition, though I think the corner near Canada turning to futureland needs a capacity increase.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

TheMaxRebo said:


> more several executives who had worked their way up and were making high salaries, but not retiring as early as expected and are blocking the way for younger people to move up


I hear some age discrimination going on there, frankly.


----------



## OKW Lover

TheMaxRebo said:


> more several executives who had worked their way up and were making high salaries, but not retiring as early as expected and are blocking the way for younger people to move up


In other words - age discrimination


----------



## Kaleidodad

OKW Lover said:


> In other words - age discrimination





Tiki Birdland said:


> I hear some age discrimination going on there, frankly.


The linked blog post makes no reference to age.


----------



## soniam

sachilles said:


> Buried in the Creperie news wasn't something I hadn't seen mention before (I'm sure I missed it). It mentions a dedicated bathroom building in the France build up. Certainly a welcome addition, though I think the corner near Canada turning to futureland needs a capacity increase.



I don't know. I kind of like the charm of having to do international travel to use the bathroom  It reminds me of the lack of women's restrooms in the engineering buildings in college. Sometimes, there was only 1 for the whole multi-floor building


----------



## rteetz

https://attractionsmagazine.com/disney-plus-day-one-list/


----------



## Tiki Birdland

Kaleidodad said:


> The linked blog post makes no reference to age.


I think this quote from the article is stating that:
_  We’re told that the majority of the executives that lost their jobs were considered to be financial bloat, perhaps not retiring as quickly as Disney would have liked._

Those of retirement age would be over age 50, I believe...


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> https://attractionsmagazine.com/disney-plus-day-one-list/



I definitely got way too excited as I interpreted the headline as "every Disney movie (will be) available" instead of "(here is a list of) every disney movie available."


----------



## Kaleidodad

Tiki Birdland said:


> I think this quote from the article is stating that:
> _  We’re told that the majority of the executives that lost their jobs were considered to be financial bloat, perhaps not retiring as quickly as Disney would have liked._
> 
> Those of retirement age would be over age 50, I believe...


Often "forced retirements" or early buyouts, or whatever they may be called, are offered to employees even before the company's stated retirement age.  There's not much detail in that post, but there are certainly ways for companies to legally induce their more advanced (and higher-paid) employees to accept a retirement offer, or to simply lay them off for financial reasons.  I'm sure Disney's lawyers know what they are doing.


----------



## Q-man

rteetz said:


> Entertainment is always the easiest thing to cut.


At this point I'm resigned to Disney will never understand they are cutting all the little magical moments that set them apart, and win guests/families over for life, and are going to be just another amusement park albeit with a bunch of the most recognized IP.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> https://attractionsmagazine.com/disney-plus-day-one-list/




I am so pumped.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Kaleidodad said:


> The linked blog post makes no reference to age.



Can't look at the blog, (I am at work and working extremely hard today) but it was stated earlier that they "were not retiring early enough" which typically refers to workers nearing or past retirement age.


----------



## tlmadden73

Q-man said:


> At this point I'm pretty sure Disney will never understand they are cutting all the little magical moments that set them apart, and win guests over for life, and are going to be just another amusement park albeit with a bunch of the most recognized IP.


These magical moments though are usually put into place to spread out crowds. If the parks are getting less crowded (as reports say) .. maybe Disney sees there isn't as much need for these magical moments?

But I agree .. losing the magical moments of streetmosphere shows would stink. A lot of them are our most memorable moments. .. but in reality I doubt they will be missed by a lot of the guests.

Last trip we go to the park 30 minutes before opening and was let into Main Street. We were having a relaxed day and thus weren't trying to be anywhere at Rope Drop. We were waiting for the Fire Station to open up (for Sorcerer's of the Magic Kingdom). the amount of people that just rush to the hub and miss (or not even bother) with the street vehicles or watch the Main Street singers is vast. If those disappeared (which I hope they don't). I doubt the vast majority of guests would notice a difference.

We enjoyed having the Town Square area pretty much to ourselves (and watching the vehicles and talking to cast members) from 8:40 am to 9:00 am as people just rushed to the Hub.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Q-man said:


> At this point I'm pretty sure Disney will never understand they are cutting all the little magical moments that set them apart, and win guests over for life, and are going to be just another amusement park albeit with a bunch of the most recognized IP.



Meh, they also add "little magical moments" that set them apart and do all sorts of things right.  I mean like Kevin and Devine in AK, etc.   I think whoever is in charge of "entertainment" has the idea that some of it gets stale if it goes on and on.  And they probably are right to a degree.  I like that they change things up.  Saw the garbage can drummers and liked it but don't know that I want to hear them every visit.  Raglan Road does a great job rotating bands so you see something new each trip.  Constantly something new.  So it isn't just Disney.


----------



## andyw715

rteetz said:


> Entertainment is always the easiest thing to cut.




Where would Disney be without entertainment?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tiki Birdland said:


> I hear some age discrimination going on there, frankly.





OKW Lover said:


> In other words - age discrimination



potentially, but I think more (or at least they would position it as) people who have been with the company for a while and just due to that have salaries that are outsized to what they are currently contributing and there are other people they want to move up that are blocked

I am sure if you look at the ages it is likely the age of the people let go will be on the older size, but for it to be age descrimination they would have to prove they were let go because they were old, not performance related at all


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> https://attractionsmagazine.com/disney-plus-day-one-list/



I don't care what other people think. I think that's a really big list of things, assuming it pans out that way. I see some of the documentaries that I have wanted to watch again, like Waking Sleeping Beauty, but don't own. I also noticed the Clone Wars is listed twice: once with 2008 and once under TV. I hope this means they are going to have both the hand-drawn original and the CG. I have seen the CG series but not the first one. I do wish they would put the old People & Places, Walt Disney's Disneyland, Walt Disney Presents, and Wonderful World of Color/Disney shows. I guess they could still add them. Can't wait though!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

soniam said:


> I don't care what other people think. I think that's a really big list of things, assuming it pans out that way. I see some of the documentaries that I have wanted to watch again, like Waking Sleeping Beauty, but don't own. I also noticed the Clone Wars is listed twice: once with 2008 and once under TV. I hope this means they are going to have both the hand-drawn original and the CG. I have seen the CG series but not the first one. I do wish they would put the old People & Places, Walt Disney's Disneyland, Walt Disney Presents, and Wonderful World of Color/Disney shows. I guess they could still add them. Can't wait though!



1000000% agree about wanting things like Wonderful World of Color and those types of shows on here

As far as the Clone Wars - could this be just referencing to the past episodes that have already aired plus the new season that they are having?


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update *

https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/more...on-in-preparation-for-epcot-overhaul-project/


----------



## The Pho

soniam said:


> I also noticed the Clone Wars is listed twice: once with 2008 and once under TV.


That’s the Clone Wars movie in 2008, then the show that followed it.  

Haven’t seen anything about the Tartakovsky one from 2003-2005 being on there.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> https://attractionsmagazine.com/disney-plus-day-one-list/


The list is impressive and I feel it will be enough to cancel Netflix.  While my son (and us parents) may miss some of the non-Disney content we use Netflix for .. I think we will find enough on here to entertain us for the little time we spend "watching" TV anyway (especially now that summer is over).  Plus .. there is always Amazon Prime. 

That will be a savings of about $7/month(after taking into account the discounted Disney+ rate (signing up for 3 years).  That adds up.


----------



## soniam

TheMaxRebo said:


> 1000000% agree about wanting things like Wonderful World of Color and those types of shows on here
> 
> As far as the Clone Wars - could this be just referencing to the past episodes that have already aired plus the new season that they are having?



The new one won't air until next year, I think.



The Pho said:


> That’s the Clone Wars movie in 2008, then the show that followed it.
> 
> Haven’t seen anything about the Tartakovsky one from 2003-2005 being on there.



Forgot about the movie then episodes. That must be it. Do you know anywhere you can rent/get the Tartakovsky ones? I would love to see those. Thanks


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> https://attractionsmagazine.com/disney-plus-day-one-list/



Holy crow - All THREE Beverly Hills Chihuahua movies! Sign me up!


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Holy crow - All THREE Beverly Hills Chihuahua movies! Sign me up!


Country Bears movie too!


----------



## unbanshee

*VIDEO*

Disney has shared video from on the Skyliner!

https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/disney-shares-on-board-video-of-disney-skyliner-gondola-system


----------



## firefly_ris

********** said:


> Holy crow - All THREE Beverly Hills Chihuahua movies! Sign me up!



Disney heard the wants of the people, and they delivered.

Whose wants they heard, I don't know, but...

I am pretty happy about the Disney Afternoon stuff though, and my youngest loves Imagination Movers which was becoming difficult to find so she will be pumped for that.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173693403890163720


----------



## sachilles

unbanshee said:


> *VIDEO*
> 
> Disney has shared video from on the Skyliner!
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/disney-shares-on-board-video-of-disney-skyliner-gondola-system


Made sure to show the air blowing through that girls hair.....good choice.


----------



## LoganBrown1990

rteetz said:


> https://attractionsmagazine.com/disney-plus-day-one-list/


I was not expecting So Weird to make the cut! My excitement level is now through the roof!! That was one of my favorite shows back when it aired.


----------



## The Pho

soniam said:


> Forgot about the movie then episodes. That must be it. Do you know anywhere you can rent/get the Tartakovsky ones? I would love to see those. Thanks


YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLOdxpOxy4M9Ncqw31bNB9dtsNg3Ga2bfB


----------



## Anthony Vito

rteetz said:


> https://attractionsmagazine.com/disney-plus-day-one-list/


The problem with this is that they're basing it on the Netherlands Beta release.  There are certainly going to be titles that have different distribution deals there than the deals here, so I question the usefulness of this list (they do include caveats in the article).  For example, from what Disney already publicly stated, there are only a handful of the MCU movies that will be available in the U.S. at launch - much fewer than what's currently listed in the Dutch Beta and what's on this list.

Also, I thought the release from this summer was an official list of everything that would be available at launch?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

New Joffrey's location coming to CBR Skyliner station and will feature exclusive drink!


https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...-to-disneys-caribbean-beach-skyliner-station/


----------



## firefly_ris

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> New Joffrey's location coming to CBR Skyliner station and will feature exclusive drink!
> 
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...-to-disneys-caribbean-beach-skyliner-station/



Now that is smart.


----------



## skeeter31

Anthony Vito said:


> The problem with this is that they're basing it on the Netherlands Beta release.  There are certainly going to be titles that have different distribution deals there than the deals here, so I question the usefulness of this list (they do include caveats in the article).  For example, from what Disney already publicly stated, there are only a handful of the MCU movies that will be available in the U.S. at launch - much fewer than what's currently listed in the Dutch Beta and what's on this list.
> 
> Also, I thought the release from this summer was an official list of everything that would be available at launch?



Exactly. And the Star Wars films won’t be part of the streaming service for the first year or so as TBS/TNT hold the distribution rights to them currently.


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> New Joffrey's location coming to CBR Skyliner station and will feature exclusive drink!
> 
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...-to-disneys-caribbean-beach-skyliner-station/




They will make me late for my final destination!


----------



## bookgirl2632

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> New Joffrey's location coming to CBR Skyliner station and will feature exclusive drink!
> 
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...-to-disneys-caribbean-beach-skyliner-station/


I’ll grab breakfast on the way to Epcot or DHS.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SaintsManiac said:


> They will make me late for my final destination!



aw, missed chance for a pun ... in that "it will make you _latte _for your final destination"


----------



## mikeamizzle

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> New Joffrey's location coming to CBR Skyliner station and will feature exclusive drink!
> 
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...-to-disneys-caribbean-beach-skyliner-station/


Great news and great idea; i love joffrey's; glad its not Starbucks!


----------



## moorish

rteetz said:


> https://attractionsmagazine.com/disney-plus-day-one-list/


Omg, Mr Boogedy! That takes me back.


----------



## BorderTenny

SaintsManiac said:


> They will make me late for my final destination!


Perhaps not the best choice of words, associating "Final Destination" with what are sometimes referred to on here as "death boxes."


----------



## ICTVgrad07

cranbiz said:


> Correct. As long as everything went well for CM previews, I would expect the Skyliner to soft open on the 27th. There would be no operational reason not to if all the processes and procedures are set and tested and had no issues.


That would make my hubby so happy if it soft opens on the 27th. We  leave that day and he was bummed he would be missing the opening.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

soniam said:


> The new one won't air until next year, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot about the movie then episodes. That must be it. Do you know anywhere you can rent/get the Tartakovsky ones? I would love to see those. Thanks




I own them. Could bring them in October if you want to mail them back to me.


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> https://attractionsmagazine.com/disney-plus-day-one-list/


Much better than the list post a month go.


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I own them. Could bring them in October if you want to mail them back to me.



Yes, please. If you don't mind.


----------



## OSUZorba

Anthony Vito said:


> The problem with this is that they're basing it on the Netherlands Beta release.  There are certainly going to be titles that have different distribution deals there than the deals here, so I question the usefulness of this list (they do include caveats in the article).  For example, from what Disney already publicly stated, there are only a handful of the MCU movies that will be available in the U.S. at launch - much fewer than what's currently listed in the Dutch Beta and what's on this list.
> 
> Also, I thought the release from this summer was an official list of everything that would be available at launch?


I think this list shows just how thin the list from the summer really was. I know a lot of these have distribution issues, but hopefully the real list is much closer to this one than the one this summer.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

New Tomorrowland sign installed - looks great!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173934172781645824


----------



## mikeamizzle

that is awesome; big upgrade imo; feeling a lot of eero saarinen vibes


----------



## ELLH

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> New Tomorrowland sign installed - looks great!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173934172781645824




Same thing I replied on their twitter:
I like it.  But I don't.  Though, I do see it fitting with the TRON theme more than the rest of what is currently there which gives me hope there will be additional theming updates to tie it all together.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ELLH said:


> Same thing I replied on their twitter:
> I like it.  But I don't.  Though, I do see it fitting with the TRON theme more than the rest of what is currently there which gives me hope there will be additional theming updates to tie it all together.



It definitely gives me more of that "retro-futuristic" feel ... which I think a) does fit a bit with the Tronish style but also b) I think makes the most sense for designing the land since the view of the future for today is constantly changing, so having more of that "retro future" take is smart


----------



## mikeamizzle

agree with everything Max said and also functionally i think it improves the sight-lines as well


----------



## TheMaxRebo

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> New Tomorrowland sign installed - looks great!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173934172781645824




Some more photos ... I will say I don't think I like it as much from the back, seems a bit plain and looks "odd" with the Castle in the background, etc. ... but minor point


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173947525302235136


----------



## mikeamizzle

i like it even more now haha thanks for the update


----------



## SaintsManiac

Here's a link for those of us who cannot see Twitter at work. 

https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/modern-new-tomorrowland-sign-installed-at-magic-kingdom/


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Entertainment is always the easiest thing to cut.


And to add back later... in same or different form... as basically every year... 



tlmadden73 said:


> The list is impressive and I feel it will be enough to cancel Netflix.  While my son (and us parents) may miss some of the non-Disney content we use Netflix for .. I think we will find enough on here to entertain us for the little time we spend "watching" TV anyway (especially now that summer is over).  Plus .. there is always Amazon Prime.
> 
> That will be a savings of about $7/month(after taking into account the discounted Disney+ rate (signing up for 3 years).  That adds up.


Funny - I never even considered this being a Netflix replacement.  Unless one is only using Netflix for kids' programming. At least that's my take.



OSUZorba said:


> Much better than the list post a month go.


But that list was PATHETIC.  I said that here then and some people said it was fine as it was... While Disney has added to it, I still think the list is lame given how much content they have access to post-acquisitions.  Not enough for me yet.


----------



## disneydreamer781

Doesn't a Brazilian sponsor have to partially fund it's country in Epcot? Could that be the reason? I mean Brazil has enough issues right now and seems unstable at this time. Of course, Disney could just move on.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Funny - I never even considered this being a Netflix replacement. Unless one is only using Netflix for kids' programming. At least that's my take.



To be it isn't necessarily a replacement for Netflix more just can I justify spending $ for both or is there enough on Disney+ that I really won't get use out of Netflix.  .... and we are in the phase of trying to cut back on things that we don't "need" so Netflix may be a casualty (at least for a while until next season of Stranger Things comes around)


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> To be it isn't necessarily a replacement for Netflix more just can I justify spending $ for both or is there enough on Disney+ that I really won't get use out of Netflix.  .... and we are in the phase of trying to cut back on things that we don't "need" so Netflix may be a casualty (at least for a while until next season of Stranger Things comes around)


There's just SO MUCH MORE on Netflix... and things Disney+ will NEVER have... including Seinfeld beginning in 2021!  We'll only do Disney+ as an added service -- not a replacement for anything -- and only if they add to this list exponentially.  To each his/her own... Disney is clearly banking on this little list being enough for a launch, so I assume they've done their research and that is enough... but I guess their original 
"comprehensive" list wasn't testing so well...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> There's just SO MUCH MORE on Netflix... and things Disney+ will NEVER have... including Seinfeld beginning in 2021!  We'll only do Disney+ as an added service -- not a replacement for anything -- and only if they add to this list exponentially.  To each his/her own... Disney is clearly banking on this little list being enough for a launch, so I assume they've done their research and that is enough... but I guess their original
> "comprehensive" list wasn't testing so well...



having re-runs of things does nothing for me - I've seen every episode of Seinfeld multiple times for example, so that carries no weight for me.  Even other shows I love (parks and rec, etc) we just never get to reruns off stuff

Maybe weighing things is we have 3 young kids so we really can't watch anything non-family friendly until they are in bed / asleep so that gives us like max 1.5 hours each night ... and then there are sport and other things on live TV we watch.  We just don't have much time so anything we do watch we basically have to make appointment viewing for.  Right now, only things on Netflix that do that for me are Stranger Things and Glow.   We do also watch Great British Bake Off but that we can watch with the kids so would be the exception

Once Disney+ comes out we will have the Mandelorian and then this fall The Falcon and The Winter Soldier .... plus for the family The World According to Jeff Goldbum.  And not sure exact debut date but the Imagineering show will be must watch for us as well.

So for us I think Disney+ becomes the main thing and then other things would have to justify their cost as complementary (we also have Amazon Prime for things too)

So definitely to each there own but I am fully expecting to cut Netflix shortly after we get Disney+ up and running - just wont' be able to justify the cost


----------



## LoganBrown1990

soniam said:


> Forgot about the movie then episodes. That must be it. Do you know anywhere you can rent/get the Tartakovsky ones? I would love to see those. Thanks


Check the library! If they don't have it, they can most likely get it from another library for you.


----------



## Kaleidodad

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> There's just SO MUCH MORE on Netflix... and things Disney+ will NEVER have... including Seinfeld beginning in 2021!  We'll only do Disney+ as an added service -- not a replacement for anything -- and only if they add to this list exponentially.  To each his/her own... Disney is clearly banking on this little list being enough for a launch, so I assume they've done their research and that is enough... but I guess their original
> "comprehensive" list wasn't testing so well...


Well, MORE only counts if it's actually good stuff, and while Netflix has a ton of content, a whole heckuva lot of it is dreck.  I love some of the current original series like Stranger Things/GLOW and a lot of the stand-up specials, but our family has been combing over the same-old movies and straining to find new worthwhile shows to get into.  (And I have every season of Seinfeld on DVD already.)  So I'm super pumped to dive into the Disney catalog to whatever degree they make it available on this service, and may consider it at least a temporary replacement for Netflix.


----------



## LoganBrown1990

TheMaxRebo said:


> To be it isn't necessarily a replacement for Netflix more just can I justify spending $ for both or is there enough on Disney+ that I really won't get use out of Netflix.  .... and we are in the phase of trying to cut back on things that we don't "need" so Netflix may be a casualty (at least for a while until next season of Stranger Things comes around)


I could definitely see myself jumping around every few months rather than paying for every single streaming service every single month.


----------



## The Pho

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> There's just SO MUCH MORE on Netflix... and things Disney+ will NEVER have... including Seinfeld beginning in 2021!  We'll only do Disney+ as an added service -- not a replacement for anything -- and only if they add to this list exponentially.  To each his/her own... Disney is clearly banking on this little list being enough for a launch, so I assume they've done their research and that is enough... but I guess their original
> "comprehensive" list wasn't testing so well...



I have a hard time finding things to watch on Netflix, and their film selection has become atrocious since original content has become the main focus.  Disney+ looks like it’ll be a better option for film even with its initial limited selection.  Netflix definitely beats Disney+ on the TV side, but Hulu has the better selection there.


----------



## firefly_ris

TheMaxRebo said:


> having re-runs of things does nothing for me - I've seen every episode of Seinfeld multiple times for example, so that carries no weight for me.  Even other shows I love (parks and rec, etc) we just never get to reruns off stuff
> 
> Maybe weighing things is we have 3 young kids so we really can't watch anything non-family friendly until they are in bed / asleep so that gives us like max 1.5 hours each night ... and then there are sport and other things on live TV we watch.  We just don't have much time so anything we do watch we basically have to make appointment viewing for.  Right now, only things on Netflix that do that for me are Stranger Things and Glow.   We do also watch Great British Bake Off but that we can watch with the kids so would be the exception
> 
> Once Disney+ comes out we will have the Mandelorian and then this fall The Falcon and The Winter Soldier .... plus for the family The World According to Jeff Goldbum.  And not sure exact debut date but the Imagineering show will be must watch for us as well.
> 
> So for us I think Disney+ becomes the main thing and then other things would have to justify their cost as complementary (we also have Amazon Prime for things too)
> 
> So definitely to each there own but I am fully expecting to cut Netflix shortly after we get Disney+ up and running - just wont' be able to justify the cost



I'm in the same situation as you.. 3 young kids and we just dont watch a ton as it is, plus husband watches sports. I noticed way back at the beginning of the year we were only watching Netflix maybe once every other month... ditched it. I love Stranger Things, so I just used my parents account for that one, but otherwise just haven't used it.

I got the Hulu $1/month black Friday promo last year and my youngest loves Full House and Home Improvement (plus Perfect Strangers and Sailormoon subtitled for me and Archer and Bob's Burgers for hub and I) so I am keeping my eyes peeled for this bundle thing they are talking about since that dollar deal will be up pretty soon.


----------



## rteetz

disneydreamer781 said:


> Doesn't a Brazilian sponsor have to partially fund it's country in Epcot? Could that be the reason? I mean Brazil has enough issues right now and seems unstable at this time. Of course, Disney could just move on.


They don’t have to fund the pavilion but they typically do. They are giving Disney money one way or another.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> And to add back later... in same or different form... as basically every year


Maybe one day Disney will add entertainment without taking anything away. What a concept that would be!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Maybe one day Disney will add entertainment without taking anything away. What a concept that would be!


Meh.  There's a limit to how much of that can pack the parks IMO.  I like them trading things out and keeping it fresher over the years.  More interesting for repeat visitors, and one-time visitors won't ever know the difference. JMO.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

LoganBrown1990 said:


> I could definitely see myself jumping around every few months rather than paying for every single streaming service every single month.



I wonder if Netflix might change and move away from the "binge watching" model.   E.g., having to have Netflix for at least 2-3 months to get all of the next season of Stranger Things vs being able to binge them all in one month of payment


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Meh.  There's a limit to how much of that can pack the parks IMO.  I like them trading things out and keeping it fresher over the years.  More interesting for repeat visitors, and one-time visitors won't ever know the difference. JMO.


Well when there are plenty of things they have taken away that they haven’t replaced I think there is plenty of room for even more 

I guarantee you no new entertainment is coming to liberty square anytime soon.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> having re-runs of things does nothing for me - I've seen every episode of Seinfeld multiple times for example, so that carries no weight for me.  Even other shows I love (parks and rec, etc) we just never get to reruns off stuff
> 
> Maybe weighing things is we have 3 young kids so we really can't watch anything non-family friendly until they are in bed / asleep so that gives us like max 1.5 hours each night ... and then there are sport and other things on live TV we watch.  We just don't have much time so anything we do watch we basically have to make appointment viewing for.  Right now, only things on Netflix that do that for me are Stranger Things and Glow.   We do also watch Great British Bake Off but that we can watch with the kids so would be the exception
> 
> Once Disney+ comes out we will have the Mandelorian and then this fall The Falcon and The Winter Soldier .... plus for the family The World According to Jeff Goldbum.  And not sure exact debut date but the Imagineering show will be must watch for us as well.
> 
> So for us I think Disney+ becomes the main thing and then other things would have to justify their cost as complementary (we also have Amazon Prime for things too)
> 
> So definitely to each there own but I am fully expecting to cut Netflix shortly after we get Disney+ up and running - just wont' be able to justify the cost





Kaleidodad said:


> Well, MORE only counts if it's actually good stuff, and while Netflix has a ton of content, a whole heckuva lot of it is dreck.  I love some of the current original series like Stranger Things/GLOW and a lot of the stand-up specials, but our family has been combing over the same-old movies and straining to find new worthwhile shows to get into.  (And I have every season of Seinfeld on DVD already.)  So I'm super pumped to dive into the Disney catalog to whatever degree they make it available on this service, and may consider it at least a temporary replacement for Netflix.





The Pho said:


> I have a hard time finding things to watch on Netflix, and their film selection has become atrocious since original content has become the main focus.  Disney+ looks like it’ll be a better option for film even with its initial limited selection.  Netflix definitely beats Disney+ on the TV side, but Hulu has the better selection there.





firefly_ris said:


> I'm in the same situation as you.. 3 young kids and we just dont watch a ton as it is, plus husband watches sports. I noticed way back at the beginning of the year we were only watching Netflix maybe once every other month... ditched it. I love Stranger Things, so I just used my parents account for that one, but otherwise just haven't used it.
> 
> I got the Hulu $1/month black Friday promo last year and my youngest loves Full House and Home Improvement (plus Perfect Strangers and Sailormoon subtitled for me and Archer and Bob's Burgers for hub and I) so I am keeping my eyes peeled for this bundle thing they are talking about since that dollar deal will be up pretty soon.


I get it -- this board is obviously going to skew Disney over Netflix!  And if I still had very young kids I might feel the same. Mine are 13 and 14 and getting into a bunch of the old TV series that Netflix covers.  Much more appealing for us than paying to stream Disney movies we already own.

I just can't get over how much content Disney has access to and how little it's debuting with.  Feels like they'll drip - drip - drip the content to justify increasing prices over time.  Rubs me the wrong way, and there's nothing that they've announced that I can't live without.

But as I said -- to each his/her own!!


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I get it -- this board is obviously going to skew Disney over Netflix!  And if I have very young kids I might feel the same.
> 
> I just can't get over how much content Disney has access to and how little it's debuting with.  Feels like they'll drip - drip - drip the content to justify increasing prices over time.  Rubs me the wrong way, and there's nothing that they've announced that I can't live without.
> 
> But as I said -- to each his/her own!!


You still think this is little amount to debut with? That list would take me months if not over a year to get through and that’s if I just sat and watched tv all day. I mean sure they could have even more but they will add stuff as time goes on. I don’t think anyone expected them to debut every single piece of tv or film on day one.


----------



## jade1

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> New Tomorrowland sign installed - looks great!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173934172781645824



I'm guessing the white will really show up some neon lighting at night. Or maybe just be lit as white, will see.


----------



## firefly_ris

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I get it -- this board is obviously going to skew Disney over Netflix!  And if I still had very young kids I might feel the same. Mine are 13 and 14 and getting into a bunch of the old TV series that Netflix covers.  Much more appealing for us than paying to stream Disney movies we already own.
> 
> I just can't get over how much content Disney has access to and how little it's debuting with.  Feels like they'll drip - drip - drip the content to justify increasing prices over time.  Rubs me the wrong way, and there's nothing that they've announced that I can't live without.
> 
> But as I said -- to each his/her own!!



I agree with you, they can for sure drop much, much more content than that.

I feel like they are leaving out older demographics that they could capture... like why not add Zorro, Davy Crockett etc? If they had things like that they could even nab my 70 year old dad.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Well when there are plenty of things they have taken away that they haven’t replaced I think there is plenty of room for even more
> 
> I guarantee you no new entertainment is coming to liberty square anytime soon.



There used to be soooo much more in the past.  Frontierland specificalyl used to have so much more activity with more boats on the water and the stunt actors around and stuff.  Was my favorite land when I was kid


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> There used to be soooo much more in the past.  Frontierland specificalyl used to have so much more activity with more boats on the water and the stunt actors around and stuff.  Was my favorite land when I was kid


Exactly. Frontierland and liberty square should always have entertainment.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jade1 said:


> I'm guessing the white will really show up some neon lighting at night. Or maybe just be lit as white, will see.



yeah, wanting to see it at night seems to be a common comment I am seeing.  Tomorrowland, more than all the other lands, "feels" different at night, so hopefully this only adds to this


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> You still think this is little amount to debut with? That list would take me months if not over a year to get through and that’s if I just sat and watched tv all day. I mean sure they could have even more but they will add stuff as time goes on. I don’t think anyone expected them to debut every single piece of tv or film on day one.


Yup.  Given what they COULD release?  Yes - very limited.  Most of what interests me we've already seen or already own.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Yup.  Given what they COULD release?  Yes - very limited.  Most of what interests me we've already seen or already own.


I already own a lot of that too but that isn’t stopping me. I guess everyone is different though,


----------



## Moliphino

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I get it -- this board is obviously going to skew Disney over Netflix!  And if I still had very young kids I might feel the same. Mine are 13 and 14 and getting into a bunch of the old TV series that Netflix covers.  Much more appealing for us than paying to stream Disney movies we already own.
> 
> I just can't get over how much content Disney has access to and how little it's debuting with.  Feels like they'll drip - drip - drip the content to justify increasing prices over time.  Rubs me the wrong way, and there's nothing that they've announced that I can't live without.
> 
> But as I said -- to each his/her own!!



I don't have any kids and I don't find much to watch on Netflix. I loved the Marvel shows and a couple other originals (Bodyguard is great!), but it's really not worth the $12.99/month that I'm paying now. My sister (and my 5yo nephew) use my account much more than I do. I'm planning to drop it for Disney+ and maybe buy it for a month on occasion when something good comes out.


----------



## The Pho

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Yup.  Given what they COULD release?  Yes - very limited.  Most of what interests me we've already seen or already own.


That’s precisely why I’m not completely sold. I was expecting them to go all out to start and they’re clearly holding back.


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> To be it isn't necessarily a replacement for Netflix more just can I justify spending $ for both or is there enough on Disney+ that I really won't get use out of Netflix.  .... and we are in the phase of trying to cut back on things that we don't "need" so Netflix may be a casualty (at least for a while until next season of Stranger Things comes around)


This.. there is only so much TV you can watch in a given day/week.  And the kids are the primary Netflix watchers .. though less so during the school year. 

While my wife and I will miss some of the shows we occasionally binge-watch, I think we can cut back a while and consume content we are already paying for and not using (Amazon Prime).


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> There used to be soooo much more in the past.  Frontierland specificalyl used to have so much more activity with more boats on the water and the stunt actors around and stuff.  Was my favorite land when I was kid


I feel that they cant have consistent entertainment due to crowds. if an impromtu show starts, people gather around it and block pathways. 

So it is a weird dichotomy. Attendance is down, less crowding in the parks and they would have more room for entertainment and entertainment could draw people to the parks ... but they CUT entertainment. 

I wonder how long it will be before you dont see Stormtroopers, Chewie, Rey and Kylo running around Galaxys Edge. .


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*REVIEW (of sorts)*

First hand account of riding the Skyliner from Attractions magazine ... including taking temperature readings!

https://attractionsmagazine.com/we-...-hot-florida-sun-heres-what-you-need-to-know/


----------



## rteetz

tlmadden73 said:


> I feel that they cant have consistent entertainment due to crowds. if an impromtu show starts, people gather around it and block pathways.
> 
> So it is a weird dichotomy. Attendance is down, less crowding in the parks and they would have more room for entertainment and entertainment could draw people to the parks ... but they CUT entertainment.
> 
> I wonder how long it will be before you dont see Stormtroopers, Chewie, Rey and Kylo running around Galaxys Edge. .


But dance parties are ok...


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update *
https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/even...-stripped-from-tomorrowland-at-magic-kingdom/


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

tlmadden73 said:


> So it is a weird dichotomy. Attendance is down, less crowding in the parks and they would have more room for entertainment and *entertainment could draw people to the parks* ... but they CUT entertainment.


*I don't see this at all*. Trying to picture the customer who isn't going to WDW these days but WOULD if they had more entertainment around the parks... would have to be negligible IMO...


----------



## mikeamizzle

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> *I don't see this at all*. Trying to picture the customer who isn't going to WDW these days but WOULD if they had more entertainment around the parks... would have to be negligible IMO...


weird take but ok; the entertainment is what brings life to the parks and creates  memories that last; this is what really sets or used to set Disney parks apart imo


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173704786295906304


----------



## rteetz

mikeamizzle said:


> weird take but ok; the entertainment is what brings life to the parks and creates  memories that last; this is what really sets or used to set Disney parks apart imo


Entertainment is what makes AK and areas like World Showcase so awesome. The atmosphere is what makes me love AK so much and entertainment is a huge part of that.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173966202743545856


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I get it -- this board is obviously going to skew Disney over Netflix!  And if I still had very young kids I might feel the same. Mine are 13 and 14 and getting into a bunch of the old TV series that Netflix covers.  Much more appealing for us than paying to stream Disney movies we already own.
> 
> I just can't get over how much content Disney has access to and how little it's debuting with.  Feels like they'll drip - drip - drip the content to justify increasing prices over time.  Rubs me the wrong way, and there's nothing that they've announced that I can't live without.
> 
> But as I said -- to each his/her own!!


To my earlier point about a drip-drip of content so they can up prices (my cynical take), perhaps solid idea for anyone interested to lock into the 3-year deal they have going for Disney Visa cards members. 

$169.99 (regular $209.97) for 3 years -- a whopping $40 savings.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

mikeamizzle said:


> weird take but ok; the entertainment is what brings life to the parks and creates  memories that last; this is what really sets or used to set Disney parks apart imo


Weird take, that someone who is NOT planning a trip may NOT be persuaded to visit just because Disney adds more roaming entertainment?? Seems uncontroversial to me.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Entertainment is what makes AK and areas like World Showcase so awesome. The atmosphere is what makes me love AK so much and entertainment is a huge part of that.


Agree.  But it's not what makes someone who is NOT booking a trip today decide to book one.  That's my point.  Apples and oranges.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173704786295906304


Wonder if this is why the CEO resigned.  Didn’t like the direction they were going.


----------



## mikeamizzle

rteetz said:


> Entertainment is what makes AK and areas like World Showcase so awesome. The atmosphere is what makes me love AK so much and entertainment is a huge part of that.


totally agree; perfect examples  also. Africa and World Showcase are lands that transcend just world class theme parks into truly unique world class destinations because of the entertainment and vibrancy of the cast's in general; at least i think so


----------



## mikeamizzle

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Agree.  But it's not what makes someone who is NOT booking a trip today decide to book one.  That's my point.  Apples and oranges.


how are you so certain?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

mikeamizzle said:


> how are you so certain?


Not certain.  But I'd bet on it if I was an exec.  Can't imagine what the customer looks like who would be moved to book a trip today because of NEW roaming entertainment announced who would REFUSE to book that same trip otherwise.  I'd bet that number would be vanishingly small.  JMO.  

Now I think the parks experience can suffer some -- more for some customers than for others -- if the cuts were very deep for very long.  They aren't. So I cannot get worked up over it.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Agree.  But it's not what makes someone who is NOT booking a trip today decide to book one.  That's my point.  Apples and oranges.


Not a general guest sure but I’m guessing some here would book a trip for entertainment.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/iron...hicle-concept-art-shown-at-iaapa-europe-expo/


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> Wonder if this is why the CEO resigned.  Didn’t like the direction they were going.


Yeah interesting couple days for SeaWorld.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Not a general guest sure but I’m guessing some here would book a trip for entertainment.


Agreed.  Vanishingly small in the grand scheme of WDW attendance, I would bet...


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Agreed.  Vanishingly small in the grand scheme of WDW attendance, I would bet...


Doesn’t mean they should cut without additions though. This is a routine thing for them every September but it doesn’t need to be. They aren’t losing money. New offerings help bring people in. They aren’t adding any new offerings right now to make up for these cuts. For a company that seems worried about the loss of attendance they don’t seem to be acting to bring people in with any sort of urgency. 

The royal magic makers or whatever they were called may not bring people in but a larger show like the muppets certainly attracts crowds especially when it’s on the times guide. That’s why the muppets cut is so strange to me. It’s a draw for people. Every time I saw it, people were there watching it.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> Yeah interesting couple days for SeaWorld.


They even had great growth this year, nearing a 10% attendance increase.  And next year should be a big one for them.  4 of their 5 main parks getting a new major coaster. 



rteetz said:


> Doesn’t mean they should cut without additions though. This is a routine thing for them every September but it doesn’t need to be. They aren’t losing money. New offerings help bring people in. They aren’t adding any new offerings right now to make up for these cuts. For a company that seems worried about the loss of attendance they don’t seem to be acting to bring people in with any sort of urgency.
> 
> The royal magic makers or whatever they were called may not bring people in but a larger show like the muppets certainly attracts crowds especially when it’s on the times guide. That’s why the muppets cut is so strange to me. It’s a draw for people. Every time I saw it, people were there watching it.



Streetmosphere shows are easiest to cut because they don’t directly profit from them. People do not go to the parks for them, they go to them while already in the parks.  While they are crucial to the overall experience, they just do no draw guests directly.  People are not flying 1000 miles to see a 5 minute Muppet skit or the Citizens of Hollywood, but they may schedule parts of their day around it while there.  It’s a bonus on the trip, not a reason for the trip.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> *I don't see this at all*. Trying to picture the customer who isn't going to WDW these days but WOULD if they had more entertainment around the parks... would have to be negligible IMO...



certainly don't see it as the make or break item ... but it just one of the things that if I am listing pros and cons of making another trip, less entertainment / streetmosphere is definitely in the "con" list so just contributes to a more negative feeling vs a positive one


----------



## Douglas Dubh

TheMaxRebo said:


> There used to be soooo much more in the past.  Frontierland specificalyl used to have so much more activity with more boats on the water and the stunt actors around and stuff.  Was my favorite land when I was kid


Of course, there were a lot fewer meet and greets back then.


----------



## adam.adbe

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Not certain.  But I'd bet on it if I was an exec.  Can't imagine what the customer looks like who would be moved to book a trip today because of NEW roaming entertainment announced who would REFUSE to book that same trip otherwise.  I'd bet that number would be vanishingly small.  JMO.
> 
> Now I think the parks experience can suffer some -- more for some customers than for others -- if the cuts were very deep for very long.  They aren't. So I cannot get worked up over it.



The cutbacks don't affect my travel times, they just dissuade me from going at all.  Part of the fun of Disney was the likelihood that I'd stumble into an a small piece of streetmosphere that often I'd remember over the big ticket things.  That happens much less frequently now, so I'm happy to leave longer and longer gaps between visits.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> Streetmosphere shows are easiest to cut because they don’t directly profit from them. People do not go to the parks for them, they go to them while already in the parks. While they are crucial to the overall experience, they just do no draw guests directly. People are not flying 1000 miles to see a 5 minute Muppet skit or the Citizens of Hollywood, but they may schedule parts of their day around it while there. It’s a bonus on the trip, not a reason for the trip.


I’m more or less thinking of locals making a trip to see new entertainment.


----------



## KMWoolley

TheMaxRebo said:


> well that is a (made up) holiday for Kashyyyk ...but yeah, would be something similar but for Batuu - something celebrating the Ancients or something (apparently they have already made up "Harvest Festival" as one example)


Dude, the entire Star Wars concept is "made up"


----------



## TheMaxRebo

KMWoolley said:


> Dude, the entire Star Wars concept is "made up"



first of all, how dare you!   

and of course - which is why I said they could make whatever they want work - but they do seem to try to spin this as it is it's own universe and needs to keep within that


----------



## JaxDad

KMWoolley said:


> Dude, the entire Star Wars concept is "made up"


Oh man, that will be disturbing to many on this forum. Please don't tell them that the whole Marvel universe thing is made up too.


----------



## OSUZorba

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Agree.  But it's not what makes someone who is NOT booking a trip today decide to book one.  That's my point.  Apples and oranges.


It might make someone who is there NOW book or not Book another trip. Atmosphere is a non-tangible. It makes people feel good about the parks, without them consciously saying "Boy I would come to WDW again because the citizens of Hollywood." One of the memories that really sticks out to me is from 2016 when I saw a storm trooper "harassing" someone, while I was waiting on my wife to change a Diaper. Those experiences roll up into good memories and thoughts and make me want to go back. We did actually plan extra time at AK this last trip for the Chipmunk dance party.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Look I get everyone being upset about the cuts to entertainment. It just doesn't make or break a trip for us. Now if they cut the Dapper Dans that would be a different story.


----------



## SG131

rteetz said:


> I’m more or less thinking of locals making a trip to see new entertainment.


Or out of state passholders that are now paying almost $300 more and are thinking how many trips do I really need in a year at this price.  The fact that there is so much to see and do at disney is why it is so repeatable for me, but the raising prices coupled with all these cuts to quality does impact my decision to go as frequently.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Doesn’t mean they should cut without additions though. This is a routine thing for them every September but it doesn’t need to be. They aren’t losing money. New offerings help bring people in. They aren’t adding any new offerings right now to make up for these cuts. For a company that seems worried about the loss of attendance they don’t seem to be acting to bring people in with any sort of urgency.
> 
> The royal magic makers or whatever they were called may not bring people in but a larger show like the muppets certainly attracts crowds especially when it’s on the times guide. That’s why the muppets cut is so strange to me. It’s a draw for people. Every time I saw it, people were there watching it.


This is a repeat of an (at least) annual conversation now.  And things always get added back or new offerings added.  Many of the things "cut" now were announced as being limited from the beginning.  And while people gather for Muppets, I still maintain that it is certainly not what makes people buy a ticket.

My point stands -- tinkering around the edges of roaming/periodic entertainment on a temporary basis will not have appreciable -- or even measurable -- impact on attendance *IMO*.  Haven't heard anyone say anything to the contrary, but rather repeat some version of "it stinks that they ever cut entertainment".  Different point, and one I at least partially agree with.


----------



## rteetz

SG131 said:


> Or out of state passholders that are now paying almost $300 more and are thinking how many trips do I really need in a year at this price.  The fact that there is so much to see and do at disney is why it is so repeatable for me, but the raising prices coupled with all these cuts to quality does impact my decision to go as frequently.


Yep. Also look at AP magnets. People go nuts for those. Disney will bring those out just to drive attendance. The AK/Simba one was a perfect example of that. It was a limited time right around the opening of SWGE in order to make people go to AK instead.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

OSUZorba said:


> It might make someone who is there NOW book or not Book another trip.


I don't buy this.  JMO.

I'll move along now!


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> And while people gather for Muppets, I still maintain that it is certainly not what makes people buy a ticket.
> 
> My point stands -- tinkering around the edges of roaming/periodic entertainment on a temporary basis will not have appreciable -- or even measurable -- impact on attendance *IMO*. Haven't heard anyone say anything to the contrary, but rather repeat some version of "it stinks that they ever cut entertainment". Different point, and one I at least partially agree with.


Not muppets specifically but plenty of people have said on the boards and elsewhere that entertainment and the little things help make Disney what it is and that is certainly true. One of the big complaints of SWGE is the lack of entertainment. 

They do no always add entertainment back in areas that it is cut. Like @TheMaxRebo mentioned earlier Frontierland used to be a big place for entertainment and it doesn't have as much of it anymore. I am okay with rotation and changing but its the cuts with nothing to replace it that bother me. I don't see Disney replacing the Muppets with anything new in Liberty Square at least not anytime soon.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/mick...8LYBcOwJE4ZxhJlzBTy623DFEKJ_VAQVYKGem7w8Fys6c


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Celebrated ABC News Journalist Cokie Roberts Passes Away at 75


----------



## HuskieJohn

rteetz said:


> I’m more or less thinking of locals making a trip to see new entertainment.



I think its anyone who is coming back after their first visit (like me).  This time around I am definitely more interested in the non-ride things we missed in 2015 and any new offerings on top of hitting our favorites.


----------



## siren0119

JaxDad said:


> Oh man, that will be disturbing to many on this forum. Please don't tell them that the whole Marvel universe thing is made up too.



Man, next thing you're going to tell me is that the Mickey and Minnie aren't really giant mice in clothes....or the princesses aren't real princesses.


----------



## DizFanFamily

siren0119 said:


> Man, next thing you're going to tell me is that the Mickey and Minnie aren't really giant mice in clothes....or the princesses aren't real princesses.


It is only magic when you believe.  otherwise it is just illusions


----------



## Firebird060

I want them to bring back Push the talking trash can.  Not that it will happen but hey, thats what I want.  I would even make a special trip just to see Push


----------



## MissGina5

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, wanting to see it at night seems to be a common comment I am seeing.  Tomorrowland, more than all the other lands, "feels" different at night, so hopefully this only adds to this


I really liked the old sign I thought it did retro future well but I am excited to see it lit at night


----------



## MissGina5

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Not certain.  But I'd bet on it if I was an exec.  Can't imagine what the customer looks like who would be moved to book a trip today because of NEW roaming entertainment announced who would REFUSE to book that same trip otherwise.  I'd bet that number would be vanishingly small.  JMO.
> 
> Now I think the parks experience can suffer some -- more for some customers than for others -- if the cuts were very deep for very long.  They aren't. So I cannot get worked up over it.


If you consider locals you turn up with more people


----------



## Tiki Birdland

TheMaxRebo said:


> Some more photos


Something's missing... Wish it still had the gizmos inside it.


----------



## BorderTenny

Tiki Birdland said:


> Something's missing... Wish it still had the gizmos inside it.


Reminds me of Detroit's Hart Plaza water fountain, just missing the water


----------



## OSUZorba

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I don't buy this.  JMO.
> 
> I'll move along now!


Different things matter to different people. Make WDW Six Flags entertainment with WDW rides, I'd never go again. I've been to over 40 amusement/theme parks and there is a reason I keep going to WDW and it isn't the quality of their coasters.

Just because it obviously doesn't matter to you, doesn't mean it doesn't matter to others. FYI, I also watched Illuminations 6 times on my  last trip, I would've only entered Epcot once if not for that entertainment.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> Some more photos ... I will say I don't think I like it as much from the back, seems a bit plain and looks "odd" with the Castle in the background, etc. ... but minor point
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173947525302235136


I like it... though it does look a tad odd from the back looking toward the castle...


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...anet-hollywood/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q4wo0912190031A


----------



## mcd2745

Firebird060 said:


> I want them to bring back Push the talking trash can.  Not that it will happen but hey, thats what I want.  I would even make a special trip just to see Push



I believe things like Push (and the old "Living Statues" in Epcot come to minds as well) are great in limited time stretches and are better served if changed out regularly. Those types of things absolutely work best when you come upon them with no knowledge of them whatsoever and are examples of instances where the internet hurts the experience. If you read about them somewhere online, and then seek them out, the experience doesn't equal the experience for those who find them as a complete surprise.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174077487086743552
This is terrible if true. One of the best parts of Africa. The music and atmosphere makes it one of the best theme park lands there is.


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174077487086743552
> This is terrible if true. One of the best parts of Africa. The music and atmosphere makes it one of the best theme park lands there is.


Noooo! This is entertainment I will definitely miss!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174077487086743552
> This is terrible if true. One of the best parts of Africa. The music and atmosphere makes it one of the best theme park lands there is.



Blog Mickey reporting it to be true - terrible!



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174074834692837377


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Blog Mickey reporting it to be true - terrible!
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174074834692837377


Awful


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174077487086743552
> This is terrible if true. One of the best parts of Africa. The music and atmosphere makes it one of the best theme park lands there is.


You know why have immersion in some non-descript place when you have a bunch of props behind fences in a non-descript Outpost.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174077487086743552
> This is terrible if true. One of the best parts of Africa. The music and atmosphere makes it one of the best theme park lands there is.



This is horrific!!! I mean that! 

What the hell are they thinking?????????


----------



## adam.adbe

Farro said:


> What the hell are they thinking?????????



$


----------



## YesterDark

I'm not one for yelling at removing entertainment. But that sucks. It's the only part of the park that's actually fun to sit around and just watch.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/09/primeval-whirl-to-operate-seasonally-at.html?m=1


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/09/primeval-whirl-to-operate-seasonally-at.html?m=1



As a fan of Dinoland, I find this confirmation concerning.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> As a fan of Dinoland, I find this confirmation concerning.


Yeah I think this has gone the way of stitch.


----------



## Kaleidodad

Another big BOOO for cancelling Burudika! Hanging out at Dawa and enjoying Burudika is literally a top-3 WDW favorite for my wife and me. They are such an integral part of one of the most immersive lands in WDW. That is so, so disappointing.


----------



## SaharanTea

TheMaxRebo said:


> Some more photos ... I will say I don't think I like it as much from the back, seems a bit plain and looks "odd" with the Castle in the background, etc. ... but minor point
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173947525302235136



Am I the only one that thinks this is super plain and boring?  

It looks like it belongs in Disney Springs more than Tomorrowland.  Seems to be the Disney aesthetic lately--plain.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> Yeah I think this has gone the way of stitch.


Me too, I’m just hoping that Dinoland lives on.  I’d seriously hate to lose Dinosaur.  Primeval itself doesn’t bother me, I’ve ridden the same thing at dozens of other parks this year alone.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> Me too, I’m just hoping that Dinoland lives on.  I’d seriously hate to lose Dinosaur.  Primeval itself doesn’t bother me, I’ve ridden the same thing at dozens of other parks this year alone.


Agreed.


----------



## DisLiss

My thoughts in regards to cutting entertainment is that it might make frequent, non-local visitors opt not to make a trip _right now_. Say I go to WDW roughly every other year, and I'm considering a trip this fall. I start hearing about cuts and I could possibly think "Well, if they're taking stuff away, then I'll wait a bit longer and see if things pick up and get back to normal". 

Now, whether there are enough folks who meet that description out there to make a difference to the powers that be at Disney, I don't know, but I doubt it.  They've obviously done the math and have decided it's not worth it financially to pay people to do these things, and that cutting them doesn't cause enough crowd reduction to concern them.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> This is terrible if true. One of the best parts of Africa. The music and atmosphere makes it one of the best theme park lands there is.


Wait this would make me genuinely mad


----------



## OSUZorba

The Pho said:


> Me too, I’m just hoping that Dinoland lives on.  I’d seriously hate to lose Dinosaur.  Primeval itself doesn’t bother me, I’ve ridden the same thing at dozens of other parks this year alone.


I really like Dinoland. The coaster definitely isn't anything special but it is still a fun ride in a park lacking rides. It being closed also removed a lot of energy from that part of the park.

But it really gets under my skin that they have completely jacked up prices while taking away rides, entertainment, and experiences. It seems like they are trying the old retail death spiral technique, "we're losing customers and revenue" "well increase prices and cut corners to keep up profits" "we've lost more customers" repeat... (I'm not saying they are in a death spiral, just they are responding to loss of attendance by cutting the quality of the product.)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DisLiss said:


> My thoughts in regards to cutting entertainment is that it might make frequent, non-local visitors opt not to make a trip _right now_. Say I go to WDW roughly every other year, and I'm considering a trip this fall. I start hearing about cuts and I could possibly think "Well, if they're taking stuff away, then I'll wait a bit longer and see if things pick up and get back to normal".
> 
> Now, whether there are enough folks who meet that description out there to make a difference to the powers that be at Disney, I don't know, but I doubt it.  They've obviously done the math and have decided it's not worth it financially to pay people to do these things, and that cutting them doesn't cause enough crowd reduction to concern them.



To me it just sucks as, selfishly, it makes me feel less positive about something/place I want to to feel positive about and it makes me less excited thinking about our upcoming trip


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Well, gotta admit this is pretty cool ... Apparently Kingdom Hearts Donald (and Goofy) are doing meets at the Oogie Boogie Bash event at DCA


----------



## Tigger's ally

OSUZorba said:


> But it really gets under my skin that they have completely jacked up prices while   taking away rides, entertainment, and experiences. It seems like they are trying the old retail death spiral technique, "we're losing customers and revenue" "well increase prices and cut corners to keep up profits" " we've lost more customers" repeat... (I'm not saying they are in a death spiral, just they are responding to loss of attendance by cutting the quality of the product.)



I can understand with the entertainment, but not the rides.  In the last five years they have added more rides than in the previous 15 years when you figure NFL, Pandora, Toy Story and now Battu.  And as we speak we have Gardians, MMRR, RoR, Tron, Ratty all in various stages of construction.


----------



## Clockwork

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Agree.  But it's not what makes someone who is NOT booking a trip today decide to book one.  That's my point.  Apples and oranges.


I disagree I booked a trip last year because of The Muppets in Liberty Square. The trip wasn’t on the radar till that was announced. Live performance puppetry, especially The Muppets, is very rare and Muppets was the deciding factor between Disney land and world.


----------



## OSUZorba

Tigger's ally said:


> I can understand with the entertainment, but not the rides.  In the last five years they have added more rides than in the previous 15 years when you figure NFL, Pandora, Toy Story and now Battu.  And as we speak we have Gardians, MMRR, RoR, Tron, Ratty all in various stages of construction.


Yeah, I agree, that with rides they are definitely net positive and it is easy to focus on the loses. But Standing But Not Operating rides are an energy suck everywhere, especially in a park without a lot of rides and this one is much more obvious than Stitch.


----------



## intertile

Does anyone have confirmation if this is true?

https://wegotthiscovered.com/movies/disneys-star-wars-galaxys-edge-attraction-continues-face-issues/


----------



## rteetz

intertile said:


> Does anyone have confirmation if this is true?
> 
> https://wegotthiscovered.com/movies/disneys-star-wars-galaxys-edge-attraction-continues-face-issues/


No because Disney is still planning a media event the night of the 4th. They are moving guests reservations that night.


----------



## PolyRob

The Pho said:


> Me too, I’m just hoping that Dinoland lives on.  I’d seriously hate to lose Dinosaur.  Primeval itself doesn’t bother me, I’ve ridden the same thing at dozens of other parks this year alone.


I rearranged my FP+ for October this Saturday to include Dinosaur. I figured get a ride in while I can


----------



## mikeamizzle

rteetz said:


> Awful


i just booked a trip for the last weekend of September (and i was there this weekend); between this; the uppets and illuniations ending; this was the last straw..   Was this the plan? is it to get us so disappointed as to really feel obligated to get down there before the holiday season?  Its a great rate flight and hotel wise so its pretty obvious that Sept isnt quite panning out like the powers that be were anticipating; but the platinum AP I havent let lapse for a single day fro 2016 set to epire  on October 6th is now really up in the air for renewal as an out of state AP with no option for Gold and the huge price  hike that pass has had


----------



## mikeamizzle

mikeamizzle said:


> totally agree; perfect examples  also. Africa and World Showcase are lands that transcend just world class theme parks into truly unique world class destinations because of the entertainment and vibrancy of the cast's in general; at least i think so


ugh this hurts even more now lol


----------



## only hope

Tigger's ally said:


> I can understand with the entertainment, but not the rides.  In the last five years they have added more rides than in the previous 15 years when you figure NFL, Pandora, Toy Story and now Battu.  And as we speak we have Gardians, MMRR, RoR, Tron, Ratty all in various stages of construction.



There’s been a net positive but some of the things above were replacements. Especially HS- they closed 1 major show, 1 streetmosphere show, 1 delightful walk around area, a huge holiday attraction, didn’t replace Who Wants to be a Millionaire or Narnia/Pirates, a restaurant, a gift shop, a m&g, a playground, a bar, and the best attraction in the park to make way for TSL and Black Spire.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

only hope said:


> There’s been a net positive but some of the things above were replacements. Especially HS- they closed 1 major show, 1 streetmosphere show, 1 delightful walk around area, a huge holiday attraction, didn’t replace Who Wants to be a Millionaire or Narnia/Pirates, a restaurant, a gift shop, a m&g, a playground, a bar, and the best attraction in the park to make way for TSL and Black Spire.



Wait, what was the "best attraction in the park" to make way for TSL and GE?

Do you mean Great Movie Ride?  That is for MMRR


----------



## mikepizzo

KMWoolley said:


> "Life Day" anyone....?



I know it's a delayed response but Life Day might actually get me into Galaxy's Edge.  Only if there was a hopped-up Princess Leia and glitched out Harvey Korman walking around.  I know your response was a bit "tongue in cheek" but I would have to say this would never happen.  Lucas isn't a part of anything anymore, but his quote lives in infamy, "If I had the time and a sledgehammer, I would track down every copy of that show and smash it".  Makes me want to see it happen even more now in the parks.


----------



## OKW Lover

It seems to me that the entertainment layoffs are part of a regular refresh.  I recall almost the exact same discussion 6+ months ago.  Not sure this layoff is unusual.


----------



## Tigger's ally

OKW Lover said:


> It seems to me that the entertainment layoffs are part of a regular refresh.  I recall almost the exact same discussion 6+ months ago.  Not sure this layoff is unusual.



Yeah, that is what I said earlier.  I think they don't want them getting stale.  The drummers over in front of the Dawa Bar were neat to listen too, but man did it get old while I sat there drinking beers on a hot day in May. Wife and I couldn't hear ourselves talk so we ended up trekking to Nomad.  I am sure it probably got old for the guys doing it too as it was the same thing over and over.


----------



## Iowamomof4

Tigger's ally said:


> Yeah, that is what I said earlier.  I think they don't want them getting stale.  The drummers over in front of the Dawa Bar were neat to listen too, but man did it get old while I sat there drinking beers on a hot day in May. Wife and I couldn't hear ourselves talk so we ended up trekking to Nomad.  I am sure it probably got old for the guys doing it too as it was the same thing over and over.



My only encounters with the drummers were pretty much negative. I'm sorry for the folks who lost their jobs, but I won't miss this particular performance.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Clockwork said:


> I disagree I booked a tip last year because of The Muppets in Liberty Square. The trip wasn’t on the radar till that was announced. Live performance puppetry, especially The Muppets, is very rare and Muppets was the deciding factor between Disney land and world.


Wonderful!  I'd be stunned if people in your shoes would hit even a measurable fraction of WDW attendance.  Could be wrong, but I doubt it.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

OKW Lover said:


> It seems to me that the entertainment layoffs are part of a regular refresh.  I recall almost the exact same discussion 6+ months ago.  Not sure this layoff is unusual.


Yup -- annual or semi-annual discussion for sure.  Same play, different dates.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Tigger's ally said:


> Yeah, that is what I said earlier.  I think they don't want them getting stale.  The drummers over in front of the Dawa Bar were neat to listen too, *but man did it get old while I sat there drinking beers on a hot day in May*. Wife and I couldn't hear ourselves talk so we ended up trekking to Nomad.  I am sure it probably got old for the guys doing it too as it was the same thing over and over.


*AGREED*!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Behind the scenes look at Epcot Forever

Definitely hope they release the music as an MP3 or something 

https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/behind-the-scenes-look-at-epcot-forever/


----------



## unbanshee

Epcot Forever logo reveal and sneak peek

https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/behind-the-scenes-look-at-epcot-forever/


----------



## tlmadden73

Just an FYI - may have been reported already. 

I got any e-mail from Disney Destinations for a 3 year ($169.99) and 2-year deal ($119.99) to subscribe to Disney+. Not as good as the D23 offer, but still pretty darn good consider it gets the price under $5/month. I wouldn't be surprised if Netflix starts rolling out some incentives for signing up for long periods of time.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

unbanshee said:


> Epcot Forever logo reveal and sneak peek
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/behind-the-scenes-look-at-epcot-forever/


Have to be honest... still can't get over that the title to a *temporary* show is Epcot *Forever*...


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

tlmadden73 said:


> Just an FYI - may have been reported already.
> 
> I got any e-mail from Disney Destinations for a 3 year ($169.99) and 2-year deal ($119.99) to subscribe to Disney+. Not as good as the D23 offer, but still pretty darn good consider it gets the price under $5/month. I wouldn't be surprised if Netflix starts rolling out some incentives for signing up for long periods of time.


Same as the Disney VISA discounts


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> Yeah, that is what I said earlier.  I think they don't want them getting stale.  The drummers over in front of the Dawa Bar were neat to listen too, but man did it get old while I sat there drinking beers on a hot day in May. Wife and I couldn't hear ourselves talk so we ended up trekking to Nomad.  I am sure it probably got old for the guys doing it too as it was the same thing over and over.


That’s like saying it gets old for any musician to play a song over and over. This is their job I doubt it “got old” for them.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/09/primeval-whirl-to-operate-seasonally-at.html?m=1


The beginning of the end .. just like most other seasonal attractions.  I am surprised they redid/refreshed Rafiki's Planet Watch actually when they originally announced it would be "seasonal". 
They may as well bulldoze the whole Dinoland USA area (not Dinosaur) .. keep the Boneyard, bulldoze the "parking lot", triceratops spin, the carnival games and Whirl and replace it with another well-themed Dinosaur attraction that is good for kids.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Behind the scenes look at Epcot Forever
> 
> Definitely hope they release the music as an MP3 or something
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/behind-the-scenes-look-at-epcot-forever/


Tomorrow’s Child! I keep getting more excited! 

Lots of familiar VoL faces singing too.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OKW Lover said:


> It seems to me that the entertainment layoffs are part of a regular refresh.  I recall almost the exact same discussion 6+ months ago.  Not sure this layoff is unusual.



certainly possible - I think just what is being reported about Chapek's view of entertainment and how he cut back on a lot of what was planned for GE and these seem like some staples going and "bigger" than just like the lumberjacks at the Canada pavilion, people get worried that they won't be replaced .... and for many (clearly not all, but I suspect quite a few) people this type of entertainment is a big part of what they enjoy about a trip to WDW vs another amusement park

Like I said, it certainly is making me feel less positive when thinking about our upcoming trip


----------



## SaintsManiac

Should I be trying to fit Epcot Forever into my trip?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Have to be honest... still can't get over that the title to a *temporary* show is Epcot *Forever*...



well, hard to make out in the logo because some of the font is really small, but the full name is actually:

the EPCOT you know and love is gone Forever


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SaintsManiac said:


> Should I be trying to fit Epcot Forever into my trip?



it certainly is slotted as a "must do" for our upcoming trip.  I would think any new night time show is worth a watch at least once - but for those of us that love "old" EPCOT (especially the music from it) I think this one will carry a bit of special emotion to it


----------



## erider

Iowamomof4 said:


> My only encounters with the drummers were pretty much negative. I'm sorry for the folks who lost their jobs, but I won't miss this particular performance.


Burudika was the music band playing in Africa, not the drummers.


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> it certainly is slotted as a "must do" for our upcoming trip.  I would think any new night time show is worth a watch at least once - but for those of us that love "old" EPCOT (especially the music from it) I think this one will carry a bit of special emotion to it




Hmm I was going to skip Epcot this trip because of construction, but maybe we should hop over after MK. I wouldn't mind checking it out and we can take the Skyliner back to Pop. You've given me something to think about!


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> That’s like saying it gets old for any musician to play a song over and over. This is their job I doubt it “got old” for them.



Yeah, but do they do it with the same jump in their step?  Do they make each show "special". Or does it get monotonous?


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> Yeah, but do they do it with the same jump in their step?  Do they make each show "special".


To each their own but clearly several of us here love the group. They make Africa what it is. This cut hits the worst for me. I’m all for fresh rotating entertainment but this company doesn’t give me hope for that these days.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/amazing-pictures-at-disney-springs-closes-for-ample-hills-addition/


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> Should I be trying to fit Epcot Forever into my trip?


Yes


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SaintsManiac said:


> Hmm I was going to skip Epcot this trip because of construction, but maybe we should hop over after MK. I wouldn't mind checking it out and we can take the Skyliner back to Pop. You've given me something to think about!



yeah, we aren't going until Feb, but Epcot goals that trip are the Festival of the Arts, EPCOT Forever, and Space 220.   Also, probably the new Canada film and the BatB Sing-a-long film

and we are staying at CBR, largely for the Skyliner to get to Epcot and DHS easily (will be our first chance to see Galaxy's Edge)


----------



## Mal6586

Sometimes I wish I could be in Disney focus groups, because I just need to know that I'm not the only one who watched the Epcot Forever teaser and thought.... wow, those kites look... umm... they look a little like.... okay maybe a lot like...  sperm.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mal6586 said:


> Sometimes I wish I could be in Disney focus groups, because I just need to know that I'm not the only one who watched the Epcot Forever teaser and thought.... wow, those kites look... umm... they look a little like.... okay maybe a lot like...  sperm.



gotta admit, that never crossed my mind .... but perhaps only because I have never seen syncronized sperm move like that!


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> To each their own but clearly several of us here love the group. They make Africa what it is. This cut hits the worst for me. I’m all for fresh rotating entertainment but this company doesn’t give me hope for that these days.



I never said there weren't people that liked the group.  I liked them.  And I am betting we will both like the replacements when they show up.


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> I never said there weren't people that liked the group.  I liked them.  And I am betting we will both like the replacements when they show up.


When is the key word.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Looks like more automated photopass boxes being installed - this time at Princess Fairytale Hall ... since, you know, I am sure they will fully capture all the angles and levels that are ideal for when small kids meet princesses


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174317117128134656


----------



## siren0119

rteetz said:


> That’s like saying it gets old for any musician to play a song over and over. This is their job I doubt it “got old” for them.



LOL as a musician and a performer it 100% does get old doing the same song repeatedly. Part of your job is to try and find ways to keep it fresh and interesting.....but anyone who tells you that's EASY is flat out lying LOL. Some days it's easy, some days it's a fight. That's why creators continue to create new things, why actors will gladly allow themselves to be written off successful shows/franchises. Sometimes you can only repeat things so many times before you lose your glow.


----------



## Iowamomof4

erider said:


> Burudika was the music band playing in Africa, not the drummers.



One day, dh and I were trying to get from Pandora to Kilimanjaro Safari and there was some sort of musical act playing between Tusker House and Tamu Tamu. It was LOUD and the area was completely clogged with people watching. We made it through, but it was not pleasant. That is what I was talking about. Another time, either the same act or some other one was in the same place and I just wanted to use the restrooms that are in that area. I think the other side of Africa was closed (near Harambe Market) for a private event so the only place we could go was that area that was clogged up with the musical act. It was an extremely frustrating experience. I understand many people loved it (thus the reason the area was so congested), but for me all I felt was anxiety and frustration.


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Looks like more automated photopass boxes being installed - this time at Princess Fairytale Hall ... since, you know, I am sure they will fully capture all the angles and levels that are ideal for when small kids meet princesses
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174317117128134656


I'm still torn on these. 

Has anyone any experience with the photos these produce? Can they do videos (because a video of the whole exchange would be awesome) .. does it have multiple lenses (like the new iPhone) that takes multiple photos with different fields of view? Does it take a LOT of pictures (like the human photographers do) or does it just snap a few shots?

As long as some of the exchanges aren't missed .. hugs, high-fives, and the pose. I will be fine with this. If these photo boxes turn the M&Gs photos into a single posed shot .. Meh. 

You figure with the sheer amount of cast members Disney had to hire for SWGE, that cuts would be made somewhere.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> I'm still torn on these.
> 
> Has anyone any experience with the photos these produce? Can they do videos (because a video of the whole exchange would be awesome) .. does it have multiple lenses (like the new iPhone) that takes multiple photos with different fields of view? Does it take a LOT of pictures (like the human photographers do) or does it just snap a few shots?
> 
> As long as some of the exchanges aren't missed .. hugs, high-fives, and the pose. I will be fine with this. If these photo boxes turn the M&Gs photos into a single posed shot .. Meh.
> 
> You figure with the sheer amount of cast members Disney had to hire for SWGE, that cuts would be made somewhere.



We had these for with Kylo Ren and it is just one angle, sort of standard view ... no video, no different angles, no nothing special

I've said in the past if this was something being added as extra things for things like video, 3D photos, etc. - then it would be awesome addition to what the human photographers do - but at least what has been done so far, that is definitely not the case.

This takes away those different angles, getitng the moments the people (kids especially) walk into the room and run up to the characters and get those hugs, etc. 

Now, I think you can hand your phone to the CM there to try and get some of those angles, but as far as Photopass capturing them, that is gone


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> That’s like saying it gets old for any musician to play a song over and over. This is their job I doubt it “got old” for them.


Pretty sure most musicians have a wider catalogue that they're repeating... and friends who are musicians say gigs like this DO get old.


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> We had these for with Kylo Ren and it is just one angle, sort of standard view ... no video, no different angles, no nothing special
> 
> I've said in the past if this was something being added as extra things for things like video, 3D photos, etc. - then it would be awesome addition to what the human photographers do - but at least what has been done so far, that is definitely not the case.
> 
> This takes away those different angles, getitng the moments the people (kids especially) walk into the room and run up to the characters and get those hugs, etc.
> 
> Now, I think you can hand your phone to the CM there to try and get some of those angles, but as far as Photopass capturing them, that is gone


So sad. 
Glad we've gotten a ton of picture this past year with our AP and included Memory Maker.  Unfortunately some of the ones with boxes now are ones we haven't gotten yet (Mickey/Tink/Kylo) .. but we have some great ones from before the box with Chewie/BB-8, Princesses in Fairy Tale Hall, etc.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> Tomorrow’s Child! I keep getting more excited!
> 
> Lots of familiar VoL faces singing too.


I have learned a lot of these songs from Sorcerer Radio recently lol


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> . but perhaps only because I have never seen syncronized sperm move like that!



Those of us with fraternal Twins have experienced that....


----------



## The Pho

tlmadden73 said:


> The beginning of the end .. just like most other seasonal attractions.  I am surprised they redid/refreshed Rafiki's Planet Watch actually when they originally announced it would be "seasonal".
> They may as well bulldoze the whole Dinoland USA area (not Dinosaur) .. keep the Boneyard, bulldoze the "parking lot", triceratops spin, the carnival games and Whirl and replace it with another well-themed Dinosaur attraction that is good for kids.


I think the main issue with this plan, which really I think is ideal, is they don’t have an IP to tie to a new ride (Dinosaur has its ride, The Good Dinosaur isn’t a draw, Dinosaurs is mostly forgotten, which leaves us with Giganotosaurus and it isn’t exactly a big name).  And we know that we won’t be getting new attractions that aren’t tied to a franchise anytime soon.


----------



## MissGina5

The Pho said:


> I think the main issue with this plan, which really I think is ideal, is they don’t have an IP to tie to a new ride (Dinosaur has its ride, The Good Dinosaur isn’t a draw, Dinosaurs is mostly forgotten, which leaves us with Giganotosaurus and it isn’t exactly a big name).  And we know that we won’t be getting new attractions that aren’t tied to a franchise anytime soon.


This could be where we see Fox show up. Ice Age.


----------



## The Pho

MissGina5 said:


> This could be where we see Fox show up. Ice Age.


I’d expect if they go that route, that Dinoland would be replaced entirely.  Ice Age and the Dino Institute don’t really go together.


----------



## MissGina5

The Pho said:


> I’d expect if they go that route, that Dinoland would be replaced entirely.


Well I am thinking if they only kept Dinosaur and maybe the Boneyard that might be what happens. Frankly the only thing I ever did in that parking lot area was Primevil Whirl so maybe that's me being like well then screw it lol

Edit: Saw what you said about the Dino institute (read too fast!)
I don't know that it makes total sense in terms of a story that all flows together but I also don't know that Disney will care about that.


----------



## tlmadden73

The Pho said:


> I think the main issue with this plan, which really I think is ideal, is they don’t have an IP to tie to a new ride (Dinosaur has its ride, The Good Dinosaur isn’t a draw, Dinosaurs is mostly forgotten, which leaves us with Giganotosaurus and it isn’t exactly a big name).  And we know that we won’t be getting new attractions that aren’t tied to a franchise anytime soon.


Which is why we probably will see the whole land redone .. but not for many many years.  So I guess we are stuck with a empty ride (which unlike other shuttered rides (that are hidden in show buildings),  this one just sticks out like a sore thumb.


----------



## only hope

TheMaxRebo said:


> Wait, what was the "best attraction in the park" to make way for TSL and GE?
> 
> Do you mean Great Movie Ride?  That is for MMRR



No, the Backlot Tour. Though GMR was great too.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/09/walt-disney-world-releases-operating.html


----------



## firefly_ris

tlmadden73 said:


> I'm still torn on these.
> 
> Has anyone any experience with the photos these produce? Can they do videos (because a video of the whole exchange would be awesome) .. does it have multiple lenses (like the new iPhone) that takes multiple photos with different fields of view? Does it take a LOT of pictures (like the human photographers do) or does it just snap a few shots?
> 
> As long as some of the exchanges aren't missed .. hugs, high-fives, and the pose. I will be fine with this. If these photo boxes turn the M&Gs photos into a single posed shot .. Meh.
> 
> You figure with the sheer amount of cast members Disney had to hire for SWGE, that cuts would be made somewhere.



We had it for Tink back in February and they were hands down the worst photos of the trip (my mom had bought us Memory Maker for Christmas). I posted them in the thread about the boxes around that time... basically it's just 10 pictures of everyone standing in a row in the same exact position. If all photo meets are moving to this, super easy choice for me to nix buying anything and bring my DSLR next time.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/09/walt-disney-world-releases-operating.html




WELL guess we are taking a Lyft for HS RD!


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

The Pho said:


> Me too, I’m just hoping that Dinoland lives on.  I’d seriously hate to lose Dinosaur.  Primeval itself doesn’t bother me, I’ve ridden the same thing at dozens of other parks this year alone.



I'm not a fan of Dino the ride - too dark to see anything and just a jerky ride with no payoff (decent drop or something).  My husband and I have said for a long time that they need to convert it to Indiana Jones, keep the Boneyard/archaeological stuff and make it South America!  The Primeval Whirl can go, but we would keep some kind of spinner or kiddie ride in the area.  I hate the games and things there - just something else trying to get your money.  The ducks have been a nice touch, though.


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> WELL guess we are taking a Lyft for HS RD!


Buses should run earlier than that.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> Buses should run earlier than that.




yes but with all the panic about reduced bus service do you think they will be reliable? I would think so, but you never know.


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

tlmadden73 said:


> Has anyone any experience with the photos these produce? Can they do videos (because a video of the whole exchange would be awesome) .. does it have multiple lenses (like the new iPhone) that takes multiple photos with different fields of view? Does it take a LOT of pictures (like the human photographers do) or does it just snap a few shots?



These suck.  Plain and simple.  You might get one whole group shot, but the rest is awkward photos of your butt while you hug them or of poor Tink doing her darndest to get the kids to look at the box because the attendant wasn't directing attention to them.  At Chewy, at least the character attendant was pointing and telling my kids to look at the box.  I read a story on another group about a person in a wheelchair not being able to trigger the new box at the Mickey/Minnie meet.  That's unacceptable.  She didn't get any photopass pictures because the camera didn't "see" her.  These things are ridiculous!  I wouldn't buy memory maker, but I do have it with my AP.  My son kept hugging Chewy's leg - would have been adorable with a person getting a shot up close of him.  Instead, I have to zoom in so you don't see my rear end as I am telling Chewy goodbye.


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> yes but with all the panic about reduced bus service do you think they will be reliable? I would think so, but you never know.


They won’t be reduced as of yet.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/09/portion-of-world-drive-to-be-impacted.html


----------



## Spaceguy55

rteetz said:


> That’s like saying it gets old for any musician to play a song over and over. This is their job I doubt it “got old” for them.


As a working musician for 40 + years I can say a "House Job" which is what this is for them can get boring...BUT this is a house job a WDW which would be something so special with the perks, great crowds all the time, and of course a steady income is a great gig and not something that comes along all the time.
This really sucks for them and those of us who appreciate the talent and feelings that live entertainment provide.
Unfortunately the British Invasion might be on this list too, I end up watching them more than the acts at the festivals at Epcot.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/09/water-from-former-fountain-of-nations.html


----------



## HuskieJohn

Moved to correct thread


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> They won’t be reduced as of yet.




Thanks. I totally read the article wrong anyway. I've never had trouble getting a bus for RD, but people panicking stresses me out!!


----------



## Tiki Birdland

TheMaxRebo said:


> Wait, what was the "best attraction in the park" to make way for TSL and GE?


I took this as referring to "Streets of America" and the Studio Tour with Disaster Canyon. I'd say both were pretty high up on my list of best of DHS. GMR going away was pretty disappointing. But, I am looking forward to see if MMRR lives up to its description.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> They won’t be reduced as of yet.


So is it rumored/in the works to reduce/eliminate buses from those resorts to Epcot/DHS once everyone gets used to the new Skyliner service?  If I recall, the monorail and Epcot resorts don't have buses to their nearby park, correct?


----------



## rteetz

tlmadden73 said:


> So is it rumored/in the works to reduce/eliminate buses from those resorts to Epcot/DHS once everyone gets used to the new Skyliner service?  If I recall, the monorail and Epcot resorts don't have buses to their nearby park, correct?


Correct on the monorails. Disney is going to watch and see how things go with the Skyliner.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/09/magic-kingdom-park-hours-extended-on.html


----------



## tlmadden73

Tiki Birdland said:


> I took this as referring to "Streets of America" and the Studio Tour with Disaster Canyon. I'd say both were pretty high up on my list of best of DHS. GMR going away was pretty disappointing. But, I am looking forward to see if MMRR lives up to its description.


Interesting .. those were fun when DHS opened and the "magic" of making movies was a mystery. Good for a one-time "learn how movies were made" ..but after that, both felt like a waste of space.  To me .. the greatest loss was the Honey I Shrunk the Playground. Still shocked they couldn't incorporate some sort of playground with giant toys in TOY Story Land. 



rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/09/magic-kingdom-park-hours-extended-on.html


Does this usually mean they are expecting bigger crowds on those days? 

I am curious if October will still be as packed as it has been the last few years or the "downturn" in attendance from the summer months will continue.


----------



## tlmadden73

FrankieWinthrop said:


> These suck.  Plain and simple.  You might get one whole group shot, but the rest is awkward photos of your butt while you hug them or of poor Tink doing her darndest to get the kids to look at the box because the attendant wasn't directing attention to them.  At Chewy, at least the character attendant was pointing and telling my kids to look at the box.  I read a story on another group about a person in a wheelchair not being able to trigger the new box at the Mickey/Minnie meet.  That's unacceptable.  She didn't get any photopass pictures because the camera didn't "see" her.  These things are ridiculous!  I wouldn't buy memory maker, but I do have it with my AP.  My son kept hugging Chewy's leg - would have been adorable with a person getting a shot up close of him.  Instead, I have to zoom in so you don't see my rear end as I am telling Chewy goodbye.


Well .. I hope they take guest feedback and improve them. The technology is there to take great photos. Station multiple cameras, multi-lens cameras, take stills from video, etc. 
The photographers weren't infallible, but they all seemed to do a good job of getting candid shots as well as trying to get little kids to look at camera.

I have a FP for Tink next month .. we'll see how it is first hand.


----------



## rteetz

tlmadden73 said:


> Does this usually mean they are expecting bigger crowds on those days?


Yes


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> Yes


I guess because they are non-party days. Makes sense. I have heard (and felt) the party days are lighter crowds as it pushes a lot of non-party guests to the few days without a party.


----------



## Q-man

OSUZorba said:


> I really like Dinoland. The coaster definitely isn't anything special but it is still a fun ride in a park lacking rides. It being closed also removed a lot of energy from that part of the park.
> 
> But it really gets under my skin that they have completely jacked up prices while taking away rides, entertainment, and experiences. It seems like they are trying the old retail death spiral technique, "we're losing customers and revenue" "well increase prices and cut corners to keep up profits" "we've lost more customers" repeat... (I'm not saying they are in a death spiral, just they are responding to loss of attendance by cutting the quality of the product.)



More to the point they are PO-ing the hardcore DIsney fan base that are the ones that will go during bad economic times.


----------



## MissGina5

tlmadden73 said:


> Interesting .. those were fun when DHS opened and the "magic" of making movies was a mystery. Good for a one-time "learn how movies were made" ..but after that, both felt like a waste of space.  To me .. the greatest loss was the Honey I Shrunk the Playground. Still shocked they couldn't incorporate some sort of playground with giant toys in TOY Story Land.
> 
> 
> Does this usually mean they are expecting bigger crowds on those days?
> 
> I am curious if October will still be as packed as it has been the last few years or the "downturn" in attendance from the summer months will continue.


If DisUnplugged is to be believed the downturn will continue


----------



## Q-man

Iowamomof4 said:


> One day, dh and I were trying to get from Pandora to Kilimanjaro Safari and there was some sort of musical act playing between Tusker House and Tamu Tamu. It was LOUD and the area was completely clogged with people watching. We made it through, but it was not pleasant. That is what I was talking about. Another time, either the same act or some other one was in the same place and I just wanted to use the restrooms that are in that area. I think the other side of Africa was closed (near Harambe Market) for a private event so the only place we could go was that area that was clogged up with the musical act. It was an extremely frustrating experience. I understand many people loved it (thus the reason the area was so congested), but for me all I felt was anxiety and frustration.



That area was designed to get clogged up, just like a real African market place would, by the Imagineers.


----------



## PolyRob

TheMaxRebo said:


> Definitely hope they release the music as an MP3 or something
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/behind-the-scenes-look-at-epcot-forever/


Agreed! It would make a great addition to my WDW parks playlist.


----------



## tlmadden73

Q-man said:


> More to the point they are PO-ing the hardcore DIsney fan base that are the ones that will go during bad economic times.


We have to remember though what they've added .. during this time of price increases - a total makeover of DHS (5 new rides .. and 2 new lands) (Plus a Lightning McQueen show) .. a makeover of Fantasyland, a new land with one great ride at AK, and .. while Epcot will be a disaster for the next few years .. it will be totally new as well with tons of new attractions and experiences. 

This is not to mention the special things the temporary experiences they add/remove like dance parties character meet and greets, etc. 

It's not like they are just shutting down an entire land or an entire park just to save money.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

SaintsManiac said:


> WELL guess we are taking a Lyft for HS RD!





rteetz said:


> Buses should run earlier than that.





SaintsManiac said:


> yes but with all the panic about reduced bus service do you think they will be reliable? I would think so, but you never know.



This makes me laugh... when I was skeptical of buying at Riviera because we had no idea how Disney would choose to operate syliner in practice (eg shutting down for lightning in the area etc), I said they’d have to keep some buses around — at least initially. I got so much pushback on that idea, and even being concerned about how Disney might choose to operate the gondolas factoring into any Riviera purchase at all.

I can imagine how thrilled I’d be if I purchased to find that at least for now, I’d have to take a bus for rope drop (unless this changes before resort open)!! Despite paying BIG BUCKS in transportation system maintenance fees from day one.

Hopefully this will change with time, but good grief... not having Skyliner effectively serve RD?? Eesh.




tlmadden73 said:


> We have to remember though what they've added .. during this time of price increases - a total makeover of DHS (5 new rides .. and 2 new lands) (Plus a Lightning McQueen show) .. a makeover of Fantasyland, a new land with one great ride at AK, and .. while Epcot will be a disaster for the next few years .. it will be totally new as well with tons of new attractions and experiences.
> 
> This is not to mention the special things the temporary experiences they add/remove like dance parties character meet and greets, etc.
> 
> It's not like they are just shutting down an entire land or an entire park just to save money.


Facts schmacts — that’s no fun!


----------



## PolyRob

tlmadden73 said:


> I'm still torn on these.
> 
> Has anyone any experience with the photos these produce? Can they do videos (because a video of the whole exchange would be awesome) .. does it have multiple lenses (like the new iPhone) that takes multiple photos with different fields of view? Does it take a LOT of pictures (like the human photographers do) or does it just snap a few shots?
> 
> As long as some of the exchanges aren't missed .. hugs, high-fives, and the pose. I will be fine with this. If these photo boxes turn the M&Gs photos into a single posed shot .. Meh.
> 
> You figure with the sheer amount of cast members Disney had to hire for SWGE, that cuts would be made somewhere.


I tried the Tinker Bell box and got 3 photos. 1 of another family, 1 with 1 of my family members out of frame, and 1 with someone's eyes closed. I only did the M&G to check out the box and was underwhelmed. If I had waited in a SB line for a princess with a child or used up a FP+ and got photos of that caliber I would be walking right over to GRs.


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/09/magic-kingdom-park-hours-extended-on.html


4 of those 6 dates with 10pm closures are Wednesdays which historically had PM EMH. Funny WDW


----------



## rteetz

*News

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...to-wonderfall-flavors-at-disney-springs-2019/*


----------



## soniam

SaintsManiac said:


> WELL guess we are taking a Lyft for HS RD!



The monorails and some boats are worthless too for getting to rope drop at the time you should, as opposed to 5 minutes before the park opens



tlmadden73 said:


> So is it rumored/in the works to reduce/eliminate buses from those resorts to Epcot/DHS once everyone gets used to the new Skyliner service?  If I recall, the monorail and Epcot resorts don't have buses to their nearby park, correct?



There are boats from the GF and Poly that sometimes run before the monorail, but no buses. However, I think the Epcot resorts have buses to at least DHS, but I could be wrong. They need to accommodate those with mobility issues, if the boats aren't running yet.


----------



## MissGina5

tlmadden73 said:


> We have to remember though what they've added .. during this time of price increases - a total makeover of DHS (5 new rides .. and 2 new lands) (Plus a Lightning McQueen show) .. a makeover of Fantasyland, a new land with one great ride at AK, and .. while Epcot will be a disaster for the next few years .. it will be totally new as well with tons of new attractions and experiences.
> 
> This is not to mention the special things the temporary experiences they add/remove like dance parties character meet and greets, etc.
> 
> It's not like they are just shutting down an entire land or an entire park just to save money.


That happened though because they sat and did nothing for years. So to an extent it does feel silly to be cutting left and right


----------



## Tiki Birdland

MissGina5 said:


> That happened though because they sat and did nothing for years. So to an extent it does feel silly to be cutting left and right



I agree EPCOT and DHS really didn't get any attention for many years. Seems like an excuse for the Disney apologists, frankly.


----------



## rteetz

*News

*


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

MissGina5 said:


> That happened though because they sat and did nothing for years. So to an extent it does feel silly to be cutting left and right


ITA. I do not expect new attractions every year by any means but you can't sit stagnant for too too long either.

I think in the discussions of cutting entertainment and adding attractions/lands are comparing apples and oranges IMO. Or at the very least it doesn't mean adding attractions has to be in lieu of other things (ex. not an either/or type thing)


----------



## MissGina5

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> ITA. I do not expect new attractions every year by any means but you can't sit stagnant for too too long either.
> 
> I think in the discussions of cutting entertainment and adding attractions/lands are comparing apples and oranges IMO. Or at the very least it doesn't mean adding attractions has to be in lieu of other things (ex. not an either/or type thing)


My point though is that they are just taking away at this point sure they added a few things but they were already at a deficit of things because they let things sit for so long. They were replacing things which means taking away attractions and then refilling them and then ALSO taking away entertainment. And some of those replacements arent even done yet!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

MissGina5 said:


> My point though is that they are just taking away at this point sure they added a few things but they were already at a deficit of things because they let things sit for so long. They were replacing things which means taking away attractions and then refilling them and then ALSO taking away entertainment. And some of those replacements arent even done yet!


Oh I totally get you for sure


----------



## MissGina5

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Oh I totally get you for sure


Just to add, and this isnt directed at anything you said really
The issue with this is they are keeping high prices or raising prices to not offer as much as they used to, which is no good. I shouldn't have to pay more for the ability to do less than I could before when I was paying less. So while entertainment ITSELF is not make or break, the culminating effect of paying more for less IS, especially when the cuts are things people actually enjoy.


----------



## Helvetica

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/09/primeval-whirl-to-operate-seasonally-at.html?m=1



Call me crazy, but I don’t think it’s coming back.


----------



## rteetz

Helvetica said:


> Call me crazy, but I don’t think it’s coming back.


Reportedly they were testing vehicles today I guess.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/latam-brasil-debuts-star-wars-galaxys-edge-livery-on-boeing-777/


----------



## dina444444

*News*

https://deadline.com/2019/09/disney...ction-matt-orton-operation-finale-1202736804/


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/latam-brasil-debuts-star-wars-galaxys-edge-livery-on-boeing-777/



Pretty cool plane!


----------



## dina444444

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-and-the-golden-horseshoe-at-disneyland-park/


----------



## rteetz




----------



## SaintsManiac

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-and-the-golden-horseshoe-at-disneyland-park/




Thank you for posting about the new things! I feel like we all get stuck on what is going away and not excited about what is coming.


----------



## Tigger's ally

SaintsManiac said:


> Thank you for posting about the new things! I feel like we all get stuck on what is going away and not excited about what is coming.


whatever would give you that feeling?  ARGHHHHHHHHH


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-and-the-golden-horseshoe-at-disneyland-park/



glad to see - hopefully similar announcements come for WDW with replacing at least some of what is leaving ... I think would appease things quite a bit


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/09/walt-disney-world-releases-operating.html



So If I'm reading this correct - The Epcot line runs from one hour before park opening to one hour after park closing. This doesn't surprise me - but also tells me they are not pushing people to stay in the Boardwalk area - which is fine by me!

The DHS line in October is running 15 minutes before EMH starts, to one hour after park closing.  Early November, it's 2 hours before park opening (probably for early breakfast) to two hours after closing. And then later in the month  its 2+ hours before opening and FOUR hours after closing? Then in December it gets even weirder. (Friday Dec 13th park is open 9 AM to 9 PM, but Skyliner hours are 6:45 AM to midnight?) I think that there are some yet to be announced either hour extensions or after hours parties at DHS. 

I notice that the date the calendar goes out to coincides with the date Riviera is scheduled to open. Riviera opening will make for a change in operations as they will have to move people on the Epcot line to get to DHS in the AM.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> So If I'm reading this correct - The Epcot line runs from one hour before park opening to one hour after park closing. This doesn't surprise me - but also tells me they are not pushing people to stay in the Boardwalk area - which is fine by me!
> 
> The DHS line in October is running 15 minutes before EMH starts, to one hour after park closing.  Early November, it's 2 hours before park opening (probably for early breakfast) to two hours after closing. And then later in the month  its 2+ hours before opening and FOUR hours after closing? Then in December it gets even weirder. (Friday Dec 13th park is open 9 AM to 9 PM, but Skyliner hours are 6:45 AM to midnight?) I think that there are some yet to be announced either hour extensions or after hours parties at DHS.
> 
> I notice that the date the calendar goes out to coincides with the date Riviera is scheduled to open. Riviera opening will make for a change in operations as they will have to move people on the Epcot line to get to DHS in the AM.


And no hours on the Pop/AoA line yet but I’d assume it would be similar to the CBR line.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> And no hours on the Pop/AoA line yet but I’d assume it would be similar to the CBR line.



Yeah - would assume they have to at Minimum match the CBR line. I do think it's weird that they won't get people to the park for those extra early EMH.

I'm not surprised that they are going to continue to run buses for a while. They want to see where people are going to distribute. What % will still want to ride the bus even with the Skyliner.


----------



## MissGina5

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-and-the-golden-horseshoe-at-disneyland-park/


Ok lets get this energy to WDW now!


----------



## jade1

jade1 said:


> That water is still in there. Maybe they could transfer some to the new fountain out front, Showcase Lagoon and Epcot Seas.



Happening.

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/09/water-from-former-fountain-of-nations.html


----------



## SG131

jade1 said:


> Happening.
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/09/water-from-former-fountain-of-nations.html


Hate to break it to them, but I’m sure the water from both ceremonies has long since evaporated..... I guess it’s the thought that counts.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Tigger's ally said:


> whatever would give you that feeling?  ARGHHHHHHHHH




Now we just need to hope they add to WDW, too. Lol


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2019/09/bob-iger-remembers-steve-jobs


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SG131 said:


> Hate to break it to them, but I’m sure the water from both ceremonies has long since evaporated..... I guess it’s the thought that counts.



Definitely just the thought - but I for one appreciate that someone had the thought


----------



## bluecastle

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> View attachment 436962*


When my DD and I were planning our November trip, I spent a lot of time on the POFQ thread and noticed that these guys had quite a large and dedicated following.  One night we made sure to catch their act as we got a late night drink and snack. I was so disappointed. They were playing country/pop tunes and some oldies. I didn't think it fit the FQ theme at all. I think Dixieland or jazz would be a much better fit. I feel bad for the guys losing their Disney gig, but, as I said, they have a loyal, local following.


----------



## soniam

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-and-the-golden-horseshoe-at-disneyland-park/



That dueling piano bit in the Golden Horseshoe sounds terrible. The show that’s in there is great and pretty much in the same vein as the original show with Wally Boag that Walt Disney loved. I was so fortunate to get to see it just last month. It’s a shame that the powers that be don’t get the history behind it. I can’t recommend Ron Schneider’s book enough. Not only was he in the GH show with Wally at the end of his career, but he also developed the Dreamfinder character at Epcot. This really is the end of an era at DLR.


----------



## mikeamizzle

SaintsManiac said:


> Thank you for posting about the new things! I feel like we all get stuck on what is going away and not excited about what is coming.





Tigger's ally said:


> whatever would give you that feeling?  ARGHHHHHHHHH


DL not WDW; it doesn't do anything about the cutbacks here. This is apples and oranges and a bad faith argument   (ARGHHHG  did i do that right) lol


----------



## jade1

SG131 said:


> Hate to break it to them, but I’m sure the water from both ceremonies has long since evaporated..... I guess it’s the thought that counts.



Pretty sure they discussed that. Will never know for sure, but I appreciate the gesture regardless.

To this day guests talk about that original process, so makes perfect sense to me to at least continue the legacy from the original ceremony.

And no matter what, water from the Fountain of Nations will be transferred to the new fountain.


----------



## unbanshee

*NEWS*

Big news out of Tokyo Disneyland this morning with an opening date for the Beauty and the Beast area, Baymax ride, and Minnie meet and greet

https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/beau...ea-opening-april-15-2020-at-tokyo-disneyland/


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174322771452669957


So excited to see that it's back up and running. A little concerned about its new status. Despite what others say about DinoLand U.S.A., it's my favorite area of AK. And,  Primeval Whirl ranks up there with Everest and FoP in our family!


----------



## SaintsManiac

mikeamizzle said:


> DL not WDW; it doesn't do anything about the cutbacks here. This is apples and oranges and a bad faith argument   (ARGHHHG  did i do that right) lol




It gives me a positive feeling that new things will come to WDW. I did post that later in this same thread.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

On the spot custom/personalized t-shirts are available to be made for runners at the RunDisney event at Disneyland Paris


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174675493284655104


----------



## scrappinginontario

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Well this is sad news - Mickey and Minnie should be one of the last paces to not have people photographers
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172269839458734082


We were at Disney last weekend and had pictures taken with Mickey and Minnie.  I will say that although the camera was one of the wall mounted ones, it did capture more  than I would have thought it might.  It appears to be set to capture all people in the frame so the depth and closeness do change.

Here are some examples.  (Not all pics are great of us, just more so wanting to show how the camera depth does change throughout the visit.)

Arriving and previous guests leaving


Initial greetings


Angle moves as we moved


Closer still when it was just the 4 of us


I'm not saying I'm thrilled with the pictures, just that they are better than I thought they would be.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

new Passholder Magic Band available Oct 1st.  Appears they will be updated seasonally


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174693032802816000


----------



## TheMaxRebo

scrappinginontario said:


> We were at Disney last weekend and had pictures taken with Mickey and Minnie.  I will say that although the camera was one of the wall mounted ones, it did capture more  than I would have thought it might.  It appears to be set to capture all people in the frame so the depth and closeness do change.
> 
> Here are some examples.  (Not all pics are great of us, just more so wanting to show how the camera depth does change throughout the visit.)
> 
> Arriving and previous guests leaving
> View attachment 437167
> 
> Initial greetings
> View attachment 437168
> 
> Angle moves as we moved
> View attachment 437169
> 
> Closer still when it was just the 4 of us
> View attachment 437170



Those are definitely a bit better and more varied that what we got with Kylo Ren (which were basically 4 different photos of the exact same angle and distance, etc):





 .... still feels like they can't get the same angles on the approaches and especially with smaller kids getting down lower and close up of their faces, etc.   Even in your pictures, your faces are blocked a lot of the time


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

more Skyliner evacuation training going on

https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/more...aining-underway-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## firefly_ris

scrappinginontario said:


> We were at Disney last weekend and had pictures taken with Mickey and Minnie.  I will say that although the camera was one of the wall mounted ones, it did capture more  than I would have thought it might.  It appears to be set to capture all people in the frame so the depth and closeness do change.
> 
> Here are some examples.  (Not all pics are great of us, just more so wanting to show how the camera depth does change throughout the visit.)



Those are better than our Tink ones. 



Just picture that, but 9 more times, and one where they have their heads turned to look at each other.


----------



## OSUZorba

scrappinginontario said:


> We were at Disney last weekend and had pictures taken with Mickey and Minnie.  I will say that although the camera was one of the wall mounted ones, it did capture more  than I would have thought it might.  It appears to be set to capture all people in the frame so the depth and closeness do change.
> 
> Here are some examples.  (Not all pics are great of us, just more so wanting to show how the camera depth does change throughout the visit.)
> 
> Arriving and previous guests leaving
> View attachment 437167
> 
> Initial greetings
> View attachment 437168
> 
> Angle moves as we moved
> View attachment 437169
> 
> Closer still when it was just the 4 of us
> View attachment 437170


Outside of documenting the meet happened, those pictures are terrible photographically. You can't see any expressions of the people meeting the character and you see a whole lot of back and butts.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174675493284655104



To be fair this picture only looks great because of the colors in the sky.

I have no issues with the new sign, but to crow about the letters lit up in white is a bit odd.


----------



## MissGina5

firefly_ris said:


> Those are better than our Tink ones.
> 
> View attachment 437189
> 
> Just picture that, but 9 more times, and one where they have their heads turned to look at each other.


What sucks is at that angle you can super tell it's like a set...kinda takes away the point of having a set


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Pools at Select Walt Disney World Resort Hotels Closing for Refurbishment


----------



## andyw715

All these camera box photos make me sad.

1) that i need to go back to WDW
2) everyone has always been accustomed to look at the photog when they are taking their pics.
3) those are terrible.


----------



## Moliphino

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> To be fair this picture only looks great because of the colors in the sky.
> 
> I have no issues with the new sign, but to crow about the letters lit up in white is a bit odd.



The blue inside the circle is nice, ties into the buildings behind it.


----------



## scrappinginontario

tarak said:


> I picked up an 8-pack from the Disney store a while back - it also came with cleaning brush, which I thought was nice.
> 
> https://www.shopdisney.com/mickey-mouse-reusable-straw-set-disney-eats-465011198496.html


I like that yours came with a cleaning brush!  Ours did not.

I realized later ours was 8 straws too when I found 2 more tucked away in my backpack.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Not sure how I feel about this 

https://www.rundisney.com/blog/exciting-changes-coming-to-the-2020-walt-disney/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Not sure how I feel about this
> 
> https://www.rundisney.com/blog/exciting-changes-coming-to-the-2020-walt-disney/



well, the blog states these are "exciting changes" so clearly you are supposed to feel excited about them!!!

Granted the cynical part of me see this as just a way for them to sell things that used to be free - like the "ChEAR Squad" thing ... now I have to pay to watch my wife run I guess


----------



## Q-man

SG131 said:


> Hate to break it to them, but I’m sure the water from both ceremonies has long since evaporated..... I guess it’s the thought that counts.



I used to get one of the kids to drink water by offering aged naturally distilled dinosaur urine.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, the blog states these are "exciting changes" so clearly you are supposed to feel excited about them!!!
> 
> Granted the cynical part of me see this as just a way for them to sell things that used to be free - like the "ChEAR Squad" thing ... now I have to pay to watch my wife run I guess


Cheer squad has been an add on option for years. You don’t have to do it to watch runners.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, the blog states these are "exciting changes" so clearly you are supposed to feel excited about them!!!
> 
> Granted the cynical part of me see this as just a way for them to sell things that used to be free - like the "ChEAR Squad" thing ... now I have to pay to watch my wife run I guess


Haven’t they always had paid chear squad packages?

Less road time and more time in any parks is a plus to me.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Haven’t they always had paid chear squad packages?
> 
> Less road time and more time in any parks is a plus to me.


To me it depends on the rest of the course. If this means getting to AK a lot earlier and I can't ride Everest I won't like this change. I also am interested to know how they plan more Epcot time when they have construction walls all over Future World.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> To me it depends on the rest of the course. If this means getting to AK a lot earlier and I can't ride Everest I won't like this change. I also am interested to know how they plan more Epcot time when they have construction walls all over Future World.


I’ll assume the extra Epcot time is because they’ll have to reroute away from where construction is.  With the work in the center perhaps they’ll be sending you closer to Test Track and less down the center.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> I’ll assume the extra Epcot time is because they’ll have to reroute away from where construction is.  With the work in the center perhaps they’ll be sending you closer to Test Track and less down the center.


But the marathon already had a lot of Epcot time. You enter through the UK backstage, go around WS, and then out the front of Epcot via backstage. Going by test track wouldn’t really add much park time at all.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> But the marathon already had a lot of Epcot time. You enter through the UK backstage, go around WS, and then out the front of Epcot via backstage. Going by test track wouldn’t really add much park time at all.


All it says is “more time” so any amount longer qualifies.  Cutting through Blizzard Beach is probably where the biggest cut of road time is.  And with Epcot, unless they’re looping back, the only places to add would be going towards The Land or Test Track.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> All it says is “more time” so any amount longer qualifies.  Cutting through Blizzard Beach is probably where the biggest cut of road time is.  And with Epcot, unless they’re looping back, the only places to add would be going towards The Land or Test Track.


I’m wondering if they’ll add Epcot time to the start of the race like the course was years ago.


----------



## UNCBear24

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Not sure how I feel about this
> 
> https://www.rundisney.com/blog/exciting-changes-coming-to-the-2020-walt-disney/


Now we get to set our alarm another 30 minutes earlier . . .


----------



## UNCBear24

rteetz said:


> I’m wondering if they’ll add Epcot time to the start of the race like the course was years ago.


That was a great way to start the marathon.


----------



## UNCBear24

rteetz said:


> But the marathon already had a lot of Epcot time. You enter through the UK backstage, go around WS, and then out the front of Epcot via backstage. Going by test track wouldn’t really add much park time at all.


With the Skyliner open, they might not want runners in that area now.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> I’m wondering if they’ll add Epcot time to the start of the race like the course was years ago.


That would make sense too.


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> https://attractionsmagazine.com/disney-plus-day-one-list/


I'm excited to see The Apple Dumpling Gang made it.  Wonder if I'll enjoy it as much now as I did when I was a kid?  Excited to watch this one with my daughter.


SaintsManiac said:


> Hmm I was going to skip Epcot this trip because of construction, but maybe we should hop over after MK. I wouldn't mind checking it out and we can take the Skyliner back to Pop. You've given me something to think about!


Yes, there are walls up but after being there a number of times the past 2 weeks there's absolutely no way I would skip Epcot just because of a few walls.  Yes you see them but they're just there, not a reason to skip a great park!  I can't really say we were inconvenienced by them at all.

It's all personal but I'll take a few constructions walls over the monoliths that were there, any day!  To me those were a hindrance arriving and leaving the park.


----------



## SaintsManiac

scrappinginontario said:


> I'm excited to see The Apple Dumpling Gang made it.  Wonder if I'll enjoy it as much now as I did when I was a kid?  Excited to watch this one with my daughter.
> Yes, there are walls up but after being there a number of times the past 2 weeks there's absolutely no way I would skip Epcot just because of a few walls.  Yes you see them but they're just there, not a reason to skip a great park!  I can't really say we were inconvenienced by them at all.
> 
> It's all personal but I'll take a few constructions walls over the monoliths that were there, any day!  To me those were a hindrance arriving and leaving the park.




We usually never skip it, but we have more HS time planned this trip, so it's tough to fit everything in.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Cheer squad has been an add on option for years. You don’t have to do it to watch runners.



I think I may have misread the note, i thought it meant that spectators will not be able to see the "open-air runner experience" without doing the ChEAR thing


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think I may have misread the note, i thought it meant that spectators will not be able to see the "open-air runner experience" without doing the ChEAR thing


Spectators aren’t allowed in the runner area that is correct. You can still see runners throughout the course tho with or without chEAR squad.


----------



## SaharanTea

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> To be fair this picture only looks great because of the colors in the sky.
> 
> I have no issues with the new sign, but to crow about the letters lit up in white is a bit odd.



I thought _maybe_ they'd do something neat with it at night.  Nope.  Almost nothing.  

It's not the worst thing in the world, but as one of my favorite places in WDW, it's pretty underwhelming.  It's almost an overstatment of understatedness.


----------



## DizFanFamily

UNCBear24 said:


> That was a great way to start the marathon.


Yes - they still had all the Christmas lights up, and it was so dark running through the park.  It was definitely the highlight of my race.


----------



## Sweettears

OSUZorba said:


> It might make someone who is there NOW book or not Book another trip. Atmosphere is a non-tangible. It makes people feel good about the parks, without them consciously saying "Boy I would come to WDW again because the citizens of Hollywood." One of the memories that really sticks out to me is from 2016 when I saw a storm trooper "harassing" someone, while I was waiting on my wife to change a Diaper. Those experiences roll up into good memories and thoughts and make me want to go back. We did actually plan extra time at AK this last trip for the Chipmunk dance party.


I totally agree. A few years back my daughter got hooked into a Citizens act.  It was hilarious. Fortunately I have it recorded.  As you say I wouldn’t return specifically for this reason but it certainly enhanced my memory of the overall experience which would entice me to return.


----------



## shoreward

Monorail stuck tonight, heading to EP, with about 100 people onboard.  Passengers being evacuated through the roof.




Steph Lasal@stephanie_lasal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174885168387149826





 Something happening to the monorail right now! Just leaving the Contemporary before the TTC. Smell in the air like electrical and brakes. Monorail broken down. Rescue. Fire. Ambulance. @disunplugged @intercot #tourwithsteph #disneymonorail #disneynow #disneynews #disneylive


----------



## ELLH

shoreward said:


> Monorail stuck tonight, heading to EP, with about 100 people onboard.  Passengers being evacuated through the roof.



I bet Disney charged those guests $124.99 (+tax) for the "experience" after they got them down.


----------



## mikepizzo

*News (that's not really news)*

 Jon Favreau Wants to Make a New 'Star Wars Holiday Special'

@KMWoolley be still my beating heart...if this does happen then Life Day _is_ actually possible in the parks...


----------



## ELLH

shoreward said:


> Monorail stuck tonight, heading to EP, with about 100 people onboard.  Passengers being evacuated through the roof.




Don't worry.  These guys have it under control!


----------



## firefly_ris

shoreward said:


> Monorail stuck tonight, heading to EP, with about 100 people onboard.  Passengers being evacuated through the roof.



Yeah, people are so worried about the "flying death oven" Skyliners yet they hop willingly onto these ancient things...


----------



## Firebird060

I really wonder how much in downtime - comp/customer complaint gift cards- and cost of Man hours for rescue ops like this  cost Disney.  Disney has been putting off replacing for way to long and would rather carry the cost of these type of rescue operations over multiple years and quarters instead of starting the replacement project right after the end of the last recession.  Honestly they should have probably replaced the monorail before they invested so heavily into Shanghai, knowing how long Bombardier takes then we would be at least close to having 1 new system. Thats just my Humble opinion


----------



## TheMaxRebo

firefly_ris said:


> Yeah, people are so worried about the "flying death oven" Skyliners yet they hop willingly onto these ancient things...



ah, now we get the long play ... the worse the monorails look the better the Skyliner looks!!!


----------



## SaintsManiac

firefly_ris said:


> Yeah, people are so worried about the "flying death oven" Skyliners yet they hop willingly onto these ancient things...




Yep I refuse to ride it. We are hopping from MK to Epcot and plan on walking to Contemporary and calling a Lyft.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Firebird060 said:


> I really wonder how much in downtime - comp/customer complaint gift cards- and cost of Man hours for rescue ops like this  cost Disney.  Disney has been putting off replacing for way to long and would rather carry the cost of these type of rescue operations over multiple years and quarters instead of starting the replacement project right after the end of the last recession.  Honestly they should have probably replaced the monorail before they invested so heavily into Shanghai, knowing how long Bombardier takes then we would be at least close to having 1 new system. Thats just my Humble opinion



might be one of those things that if they know what would happen, yeah, it would have made more sense to just replace them 10 years ago ... but after you put money in to keep them going it's easier to put a bit more into them to keep them going a bit longer vs saying well, that money we put in to refurb them that was a waste and just replace them

definitely a bit "throwing good money after bad" but sometimes hard to view something as a sunk cost


----------



## Spaghetti Cat

firefly_ris said:


> Yeah, people are so worried about the "flying death oven" Skyliners yet they hop willingly onto these ancient things...



My greatest fear is dying an uncomfortable death. I'll stick to the AC thanks.

Kidding, kidding!


----------



## skeeter31

Spaghetti Cat said:


> My greatest fear is dying an uncomfortable death. I'll stick to the AC thanks.
> 
> Kidding, kidding!



Lol. But how many times do you find the perfect empty monorail car, load your family in with others boarding right behind you, to find out the AC in that car isn’t working and now you’re trapped for your journey around the 7 seas lagoon?


----------



## skier_pete

Spaghetti Cat said:


> My greatest fear is dying an uncomfortable death. I'll stick to the AC thanks.
> 
> Kidding, kidding!



AC in the monorails? Even that is questionable.


----------



## jknezek

TheMaxRebo said:


> might be one of those things that if they know what would happen, yeah, it would have made more sense to just replace them 10 years ago ... but after you put money in to keep them going it's easier to put a bit more into them to keep them going a bit longer vs saying well, that money we put in to refurb them that was a waste and just replace them
> 
> definitely a bit "throwing good money after bad" but sometimes hard to view something as a sunk cost



One of the other problems is they used the current monorails to do all the testing for the automation. They wanted to lock that in and incorporate it into the new version. 10 years ago it wasn't ready. Even 5 years ago it wasn't ready. Part of the reason the monorails are so ridiculously overdue is because the automation was done on Disney time. And then they tried to squeeze the investment a little longer, and now the 50th is coming up and they can't afford to have the monorails down, and only crappy Bombardier is really willing to work with their ancient beams and tech, and it's a bloody mess. So they decided to try and refurb one more time, sinking money into that, and pushing off a revamp that gets messier all the time because the beams and infrastructure are incompatible with modern standards.

Frankly the monorail is a disaster. A disaster Disney created, exacerbated by outside factors for sure, but created by Disney. And there is no good way out. It will be fascinating to see how WDW eventually undoes this Gordian Knot. Given how iconic the monorail is, and the way it ties together the 7 Seas Resorts, it's hard to see them scrapping it even if it does make economic sense. But, there is almost no good way of keeping it without dropping several monorail loads of gold bars.


----------



## Firebird060

I think they should drop several loads of Monorail gold Bars. I know this would facilitate work at all the resorts around the lagoon as well with the worst of the work needing to be at the contemporary. Replace the beams,  modernize the system.  With all the work they are doing at epcot, if they needed to widen the beams for that run, this would be the perfect time to do it. Either that or just replace the Epcot line with something different and keep the Monrail around the lagoon.  If we are going into a recession right before the 50th. Then honestly right after is the perfect time to work on all of this. With less crowd numbers, more work can be done to replace the ageing infrastructure without having to deal with larger crowd numbers.  If I had the ability to actually facilitate some of these Ideas for WDW, I suspect I would prob end up cuting the profits of WDW by at least 10 percent for about 5 years due to reinvesting in in maintenance and rehab projects.  That need to be taken care of without cutting costs at other parts of the park business.


----------



## tlmadden73

jknezek said:


> Frankly the monorail is a disaster. A disaster Disney created, exacerbated by outside factors for sure, but created by Disney. And there is no good way out. It will be fascinating to see how WDW eventually undoes this Gordian Knot. Given how iconic the monorail is, and the way it ties together the 7 Seas Resorts, it's hard to see them scrapping it even if it does make economic sense. But, there is almost no good way of keeping it without dropping several monorail loads of gold bars.


In Disney's defense, these transports are old and heavily utilized -- probably a TON more utilized than most light rail/monorail systems across the country. To me, even though they were a vision of the future, just sorta shows how expensive and impractical rail or monorail lines are for public transport. 

How quick did they get the gondolas up and running? I wonder if they can just build a skyliner around the same path as the monorail. I guess the big issue would be the stations at the hotels, but heck you could probably include Wilderness Lodge and the new resort into a Gondola line and make them even more "Deluxe".


----------



## skier_pete

tlmadden73 said:


> In Disney's defense, these transports are old and heavily utilized -- probably a TON more utilized than most light rail/monorail systems across the country. To me, even though they were a vision of the future, just sorta shows how expensive and impractical rail or monorail lines are for public transport.
> 
> How quick did they get the gondolas up and running? I wonder if they can just build a skyliner around the same path as the monorail. I guess the big issue would be the stations at the hotels, but heck you could probably include Wilderness Lodge and the new resort into a Gondola line and make them even more "Deluxe".



I was thinking about that - the Skyliner would probably be significantly cheaper than if they had to replace all the beams, but realistically it's likely a 2-year project. They could take the monorails out and use the same stations for the gondolas without too much trouble, though I question whether they could handle the AM and PM traffic out of MK going to the TTC. That's a hell of a lot more people than the folks going to the 4 resorts on the current line. 

I do think Disney is in a bind with what to do with these things. It's such an iconic image of the main park I have a hard time believing they really want to get rid of them - but boy any solution sound like major $$$ and time.


----------



## mikepizzo

jknezek said:


> One of the other problems is they used the current monorails to do all the testing for the automation. They wanted to lock that in and incorporate it into the new version. 10 years ago it wasn't ready. Even 5 years ago it wasn't ready. Part of the reason the monorails are so ridiculously overdue is because the automation was done on Disney time. And then they tried to squeeze the investment a little longer, and now the 50th is coming up and they can't afford to have the monorails down, and only crappy Bombardier is really willing to work with their ancient beams and tech, and it's a bloody mess. So they decided to try and refurb one more time, sinking money into that, and pushing off a revamp that gets messier all the time because the beams and infrastructure are incompatible with modern standards.
> 
> Frankly the monorail is a disaster. A disaster Disney created, exacerbated by outside factors for sure, but created by Disney. And there is no good way out. It will be fascinating to see how WDW eventually undoes this Gordian Knot. Given how iconic the monorail is, and the way it ties together the 7 Seas Resorts, it's hard to see them scrapping it even if it does make economic sense. But, there is almost no good way of keeping it without dropping several monorail loads of gold bars.



I know Disney sunk this money because they should get it back based on the IP they can use, but they spent $71.3 billion for Fox.  

Any argument (and I'm not saying you're saying this, just speaking in generalizations) that they can't spend the money to update the monorail is ridiculous to me.  Is it worth it, to your point, is a different conversation.

But Disney has the money, and if they _wanted_ to they would have by now.  If things were kept up as time passed the monorails wouldn't be in this mess.  But as is the case, just like at many corporations, when you keep putting bandaids on a bullet wound, things just get worse.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...narrator-lineup-for-candlelight-processional/


----------



## danikoski

Apparently there's a petition circulating against the photo boxes
http://chng.it/6yJZJnHcxB


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> In Disney's defense, these transports are old and heavily utilized -- probably a TON more utilized than most light rail/monorail systems across the country. To me, even though they were a vision of the future, just sorta shows how expensive and impractical rail or monorail lines are for public transport.
> 
> How quick did they get the gondolas up and running? I wonder if they can just build a skyliner around the same path as the monorail. I guess the big issue would be the stations at the hotels, but heck you could probably include Wilderness Lodge and the new resort into a Gondola line and make them even more "Deluxe".





********** said:


> I was thinking about that - the Skyliner would probably be significantly cheaper than if they had to replace all the beams, but realistically it's likely a 2-year project. They could take the monorails out and use the same stations for the gondolas without too much trouble, though I question whether they could handle the AM and PM traffic out of MK going to the TTC. That's a hell of a lot more people than the folks going to the 4 resorts on the current line.
> 
> I do think Disney is in a bind with what to do with these things. It's such an iconic image of the main park I have a hard time believing they really want to get rid of them - but boy any solution sound like major $$$ and time.



my understanding is the beam to EPCOT is in worse shape than the MK lagoon beam (just was built "cheaper") so I could see at some point they put some $ in to the MK monorail path to fix it up as best as possible and just keep fewer monorail cars running better, etc. and then take down the EPCOT beam and replace with Skyliner.  Could still leverage TTC as station for that, perhaps have a line going to Wilderness Lodge and/or Reflections resort as well, and then down to EPCOT

This way can keep the "iconic' Monorail and you have the Contemporary built for a monorail to go through it, not for a gondola - but save costs overtime and put in newer/safer system for where it makes most sense

(but of course just a bunch of armchair imagineering on my part)


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> my understanding is the beam to EPCOT is in worse shape than the MK lagoon beam (just was built "cheaper") so I could see at some point they put some $ in to the MK monorail path to fix it up as best as possible and just keep fewer monorail cars running better, etc. and then take down the EPCOT beam and replace with Skyliner.  Could still leverage TTC as station for that, perhaps have a line going to Wilderness Lodge and/or Reflections resort as well, and then down to EPCOT
> 
> This way can keep the "iconic' Monorail and you have the Contemporary built for a monorail to go through it, not for a gondola - but save costs overtime and put in newer/safer system for where it makes most sense
> 
> (but of course just a bunch of armchair imagineering on my part)



I didn;'t say it but I was thinking the same way. That's an awful long beam from MK to Epcot to maintain - so yeah could see them taking that one down. (Plus I don't think you have the same "crowd" problem with it at opening/closing.)


----------



## hertamaniac

I've written on the monorails on these boards many times.  This latest incident further justifies my stance for sufficient onboard energy storage to have them "limp" to the nearest station for evacuation.  Even adding a tender car to each monorail would be sufficient.


----------



## MissGina5

TheMaxRebo said:


> my understanding is the beam to EPCOT is in worse shape than the MK lagoon beam (just was built "cheaper") so I could see at some point they put some $ in to the MK monorail path to fix it up as best as possible and just keep fewer monorail cars running better, etc. and then take down the EPCOT beam and replace with Skyliner.  Could still leverage TTC as station for that, perhaps have a line going to Wilderness Lodge and/or Reflections resort as well, and then down to EPCOT
> 
> This way can keep the "iconic' Monorail and you have the Contemporary built for a monorail to go through it, not for a gondola - but save costs overtime and put in newer/safer system for where it makes most sense
> 
> (but of course just a bunch of armchair imagineering on my part)


That honestly seems like the best way to me.


----------



## wareagle57

danikoski said:


> Apparently there's a petition circulating against the photo boxes
> http://chng.it/6yJZJnHcxB



I heard a Photopass photographer talking to another CM getting off the cast bus saying that her supervisor is trying to get her to complain about the boxes but she doesn't want to do it. If I wasn't in a hurry to get home after my shift I would have doubled back and begged her to please complain. But it did make me feel better to know at least some CMs are concerned and trying to do something about it.


----------



## tlmadden73

********** said:


> I didn;'t say it but I was thinking the same way. That's an awful long beam from MK to Epcot to maintain - so yeah could see them taking that one down. (Plus I don't think you have the same "crowd" problem with it at opening/closing.)


I've always wondered why they never built anything else along that long beam to Epcot (like another resort) 

But yes .. I think having a Skyliner from TTC to the FRONT of Epcot would be awesome .. then it easily could be used to go to the Disney Springs area/resorts .. at least Port Orleans considering its proximity.


----------



## danikoski

TheMaxRebo said:


> my understanding is the beam to EPCOT is in worse shape than the MK lagoon beam (just was built "cheaper") so I could see at some point they put some $ in to the MK monorail path to fix it up as best as possible and just keep fewer monorail cars running better, etc. and then take down the EPCOT beam and replace with Skyliner.  Could still leverage TTC as station for that, perhaps have a line going to Wilderness Lodge and/or Reflections resort as well, and then down to EPCOT
> 
> This way can keep the "iconic' Monorail and you have the Contemporary built for a monorail to go through it, not for a gondola - but save costs overtime and put in newer/safer system for where it makes most sense
> 
> (but of course just a bunch of armchair imagineering on my part)



Doppelmayr also makes cable pulled funicular railways. They look an awful lot like a monorail, and personally, I believe, would be a good option for the Epcot line.

https://www.doppelmayr.com/en/products/funicular-railway/


----------



## tlmadden73

wareagle57 said:


> I heard a Photopass photographer talking to another CM getting off the cast bus saying that her supervisor is trying to get her to complain about the boxes but she doesn't want to do it. If I wasn't in a hurry to get home after my shift I would have doubled back and begged her to please complain. But it did make me feel better to know at least some CMs are concerned and trying to do something about it.


Of course they are concerned. My guess is that dozens of photogs (if not more) will be let go once these are installed in all the static M&Gs spots.  I would assume that the Big Top in Storybook Circus will be next or the place to meet Mickey and Minnie in AK?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Thinking out loud about the Skyliner.  I'm not sure Disney would ever take the Skyliner to DS as it would be an easier way for guests to avoid the park parking fees.  Right now it's a pain to get from DS to a park as guests need to go to a resort first and transfer.  This is time consuming to say the least.  If the Skyliner linked to the parks (even via a resort) it might encourage guests to park at DS and hop the Skyliner to a park.

Another thought, I wish Disney would design a way for resort guests to more easily get from a park to/from DS.  We were at WDW for 10 days last week and would have enjoyed more of the great DS dining options if it wasn't such a challenge to get back to a park from there.  I wish they could design something similar to the after hours scanners where guests need to scan their MB before getting on a bus at DS that is going directly to a park.  If you're a Disney Resort guest you may board a bus directly from DS to a park thus avoiding the trip to a resort only to transfer to another bus.

Stepping off my soap box...


----------



## OSUZorba

TheMaxRebo said:


> my understanding is the beam to EPCOT is in worse shape than the MK lagoon beam (just was built "cheaper") so I could see at some point they put some $ in to the MK monorail path to fix it up as best as possible and just keep fewer monorail cars running better, etc. and then take down the EPCOT beam and replace with Skyliner.  Could still leverage TTC as station for that, perhaps have a line going to Wilderness Lodge and/or Reflections resort as well, and then down to EPCOT
> 
> This way can keep the "iconic' Monorail and you have the Contemporary built for a monorail to go through it, not for a gondola - but save costs overtime and put in newer/safer system for where it makes most sense
> 
> (but of course just a bunch of armchair imagineering on my part)


It'd be about a 15 minute one-way ride in the gondola, which I think it quite a bit slower than the monorail.  To have the same capacity as the current Skyliner lines, it would need about 250 cabins as well. But I'm all for gondola rides, so no complaints from me.

Not sure if the condition rumors have any merit to them, I've personally never seen any signs of distress on any of the beams and have looked for it.


----------



## Firebird060

Honestly when it comes to Disney Springs I think that is the one place on Disneys property that shouldnt be a easy fast access to a park.  If the only draw for Disney Springs is dinning then there is no reason to have shopping and other events in Disney Springs.  I love the food in Disney Springs, but I also love that the food there isnt fast Dinning, I know that if I have a fast pass for a park later that I really feel i need to get to, then i should give myself tons of time.  I love to sit at the boathouse on the deck and just relax and eat slowly.  Its one of the places where I stop and let myself enjoy my vacation.   Sure does Disney want guests to go to Disney Springs of course, but was it built to also be a hotspot for locals and not a end all destination for vacations like the rest of the resort as such its purpose should be different and outside the hustle and bustle of themepark traffic.  Honestly I love the fact that you can get a boat ride to it from some of the resorts but honestly the bussing is fine to me they could easily get rid of the boating options to Disney Springs and I would still go.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

new Frozen 2 trailer to be released on Good Morning America Monday morning


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1175085348243869699


----------



## OSUZorba

scrappinginontario said:


> Thinking out loud about the Skyliner.  I'm not sure Disney would ever take the Skyliner to DS as it would be an easier way for guests to avoid the park parking fees.  Right now it's a pain to get from DS to a park as guests need to go to a resort first and transfer.  This is time consuming to say the least.  If the Skyliner linked to the parks (even via a resort) it might encourage guests to park at DS and hop the Skyliner to a park.
> 
> Another thought, I wish Disney would design a way for resort guests to more easily get from a park to/from DS.  We were at WDW for 10 days last week and would have enjoyed more of the great DS dining options if it wasn't such a challenge to get back to a park from there.  I wish they could design something similar to the after hours scanners where guests need to scan their MB before getting on a bus at DS that is going directly to a park.  If you're a Disney Resort guest you may board a bus directly from DS to a park thus avoiding the trip to a resort only to transfer to another bus.
> 
> Stepping off my soap box...


Put a flag on your MB if you get free parking or have already paid for parking for the day, and then let people get on. If people don't have free parking or have already paid, let them pay the full parking fee at DS then get on the bus.


----------



## Firebird060

OSUZorba said:


> Put a flag on your MB if you get free parking or have already paid for parking for the day, and then let people get on. If people don't have free parking or have already paid, let them pay the full parking fee at DS then get on the bus.



They would have to make it a priority then that everyone getting on the bus from Disney Spring would already need to have a MB or Park Tickets redeemed.  So that would stop people from buying at the gate and require a larger ticket selling footprint at Disney Springs.


----------



## OSUZorba

Firebird060 said:


> They would have to make it a priority then that everyone getting on the bus from Disney Spring would already need to have a MB or Park Tickets redeemed.  So that would stop people from buying at the gate and require a larger ticket selling footprint at Disney Springs.


If the point of the bus is to allow people to go from the parks to DS back to the parks that wouldn't be an issue. It is just one way it could work. I don't think that many people would park at DS to go to the parks if they still had to pay for it. But there are probably a  few other tweaks you could do to discourage it more.


----------



## firefly_ris

TheMaxRebo said:


> ah, now we get the long play ... the worse the monorails look the better the Skyliner looks!!!



YES. I think Disney is going to keep you on watch for when they have an opening in their PR department...


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://deadline.com/2019/09/cruell...ve-action-prequel-with-emma-stone-1202739455/


----------



## HuskieJohn

danikoski said:


> Apparently there's a petition circulating against the photo boxes
> http://chng.it/6yJZJnHcxB



Ok sign me up...oh and they are asking personal info and donations...side eye...ya seems legit.


----------



## Spaghetti Cat

You guys are thinking small, replace the EPCOT monorail with a steam train!! We need another petition!!


----------



## sherlockmiles

Something just happened in the Soren building. We just got off the ride and they had us exit outside of the building. The escalators aren't working most of the lights are out in the building.  The water in the sinks aren't working but the toilets are working. And there's no air conditioning.

Just heard it's a power outage for the bldg


----------



## tlmadden73

HuskieJohn said:


> Ok sign me up...oh and they are asking personal info and donations...side eye...ya seems legit.


And people are actually "chipping in" money here .. What exactly is going to happen to those funds? Why would people willingly give money to a PETITION? I guess Disney fans DO have money to burn.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/disn...anisters-to-prevent-black-kyber-crystal-hack/


----------



## OSUZorba

sherlockmiles said:


> Something just happened in the Soren building. We just got off the ride and they had us exit outside of the building. The escalators aren't working most of the lights are out in the building.  The water in the sinks aren't working but the toilets are working. And there's no air conditioning.
> 
> Just heard it's a power outage for the bldg


Soarin'? Do you mean the whole Land building?


----------



## rteetz

News

https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/astr...ing-scheduled-to-open-today-at-magic-kingdom/


----------



## crazy4wdw

Scat Cat's Club at POFQ is being expanded

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...with-a-new-sound-and-a-taste-of-the-big-easy/


----------



## afan

OSUZorba said:


> Soarin'? Do you mean the whole Land building?



Yeah, another poster got their GG lunch for free because of the power outage.  They'd gotten all their food but got bottled pop because the fountain didn't work and said not all food was being served.  They'd also stopped rotating when LWTL went down but their lights also went partly out.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Character Changes Coming to Magic Kingdom as Mickey and Minnie’s Surprise Celebration Comes to an End


----------



## iamfathom

Unless there is a last minute save, it looks like Thomas Cook who do multiple flights a day from the UK to MCO among other destinations will go under at midnight tonight (GMT). 

This will likely mean less tourism from the UK over the coming months as thousands of holidays will be cancelled

From a personal level I have a holiday booked with them for the Halloween period next week month and it upsets me to think that likely wont be happening anymore, but I feel even more for those thst will lose their jobs.

Im keeping my fingers crossed for that last minute save.


----------



## rteetz

Photo update 

Odyssey Update


----------



## jade1

New IG entrance is open.


----------



## jade1

Might have been today not sure.


----------



## jade1




----------



## jade1




----------



## jade1




----------



## jade1




----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> News
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/astr...ing-scheduled-to-open-today-at-magic-kingdom/


So, will we soon hear it is running "seasonally" too?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> So, will we soon hear it is running "seasonally" too?



It's an odd case in that what makes it "special" is also what makes it problematic.  The fact that it is up high is the best part, but the fact you need to take that elevator up is an added maintenance element and strains capacity.

Maybe be if they added a big ramp in theme with the coming Tron walkway or something it would be better


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*PHOTO*

Cool overhead shot of Tron construction


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1175420271135776770


----------



## soniam

tlmadden73 said:


> So, will we soon hear it is running "seasonally" too?



They should just say it's up on the roof  If anyone doesn't know the joke, look it up. We say this all the time in our family when things aren't looking good.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Winnie the Pooh meet and greet in Epcot reopens after being closed for 3 years

https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/winn...reopens-at-epcot-after-more-than-three-years/


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Winnie the Pooh meet and greet in Epcot reopens after being closed for 3 years
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/winn...reopens-at-epcot-after-more-than-three-years/


The big question is: Does it have an automatic photo box?  

I am sure we'll start to see a ton of new M&Gs or special events to keep people entertained during this construction mess like they did at DHS (with Frozen, Incredibles, Launch Bay, etc.) -- (some of which seem semi-permanent there now).


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

https://insidethemagic.net/2019/09/...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer
Geez. No one help him. Just film it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

New Pandora character bus


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1175447445003735045


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/new-international-gateway-entrance-and-bag-check-now-open-at-epcot/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Astro Orbiter reopens!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1175509702945443841


----------



## intertile

I believe A Monorail announcement will be coming.  With the opening of the skyliner, construction to the front of Epcot, and the building of the bridge from GF to MK they have a few projects that seem to hint at the future.  
Consider first why they are building a walkway from GF to MK?  It's a nice add, but not one that really benefits Disney much.  Except if say the Monorail line will be down for extended maintenance.  It gives people staying at Poly and GF the option to walk to MK instead of waiting for a bus.  The skyliner opening gives them a field group to study and get a reaction to regarding comfort, etc.  On top of that the entire front of Epcot is being worked on as we speak.  Adding the removal of that monorail line falls right into everything else that is being done.  
Many people think the skyliner will be expanded, and I could see this being the next addition.  Epcot front to TTC. 
I have no insider knowledge about this, buy from everything I have read and do know of regarding the Monorails.  This makes sense as there next move.  Redo the system around MK, and eliminate the Epcot line.  That line is horrible at park closing to get back to MK resorts.  You could wait for 2-3 trains just to board.  The constant loading of the skyliner would handle the guest flow much better.  Even if it's a longer ride, you wouldn't have to wait to board and you'd be guaranteed a seat for the trip.
Here is hoping they do something.


----------



## rteetz

intertile said:


> I believe A Monorail announcement will be coming.  With the opening of the skyliner, construction to the front of Epcot, and the building of the bridge from GF to MK they have a few projects that seem to hint at the future.
> Consider first why they are building a walkway from GF to MK?  It's a nice add, but not one that really benefits Disney much.  Except if say the Monorail line will be down for extended maintenance.  It gives people staying at Poly and GF the option to walk to MK instead of waiting for a bus.  The skyliner opening gives them a field group to study and get a reaction to regarding comfort, etc.  On top of that the entire front of Epcot is being worked on as we speak.  Adding the removal of that monorail line falls right into everything else that is being done.
> Many people think the skyliner will be expanded, and I could see this being the next addition.  Epcot front to TTC.
> I have no insider knowledge about this, buy from everything I have read and do know of regarding the Monorails.  This makes sense as there next move.  Redo the system around MK, and eliminate the Epcot line.  That line is horrible at park closing to get back to MK resorts.  You could wait for 2-3 trains just to board.  The constant loading of the skyliner would handle the guest flow much better.  Even if it's a longer ride, you wouldn't have to wait to board and you'd be guaranteed a seat for the trip.
> Here is hoping they do something.


Monorails are not coming anytime soon.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Epcot entertainment offering update

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/09/jammitors-and-matsuriza-to-be-offered.html


----------



## DavidHobart

If it hasn’t already been posted elsewhere, I can confirm that the refurb at All-Star Music has begun.

I walked through all 20 buildings in Sports and Music this afternoon. The third of Music’s Calypso 10 closest to Movies is closed off with the usual barriers and schedule paste-ups on the windows.

I saw nothing elsewhere in Music or Sports. (I didn’t expect to, but Disney does surprise me every now and them, so I thought I’d better look through it all.)


----------



## intertile

rteetz said:


> Monorails are not coming anytime soon.


I, um, didn't suggest otherwise.  I was saying an announcement.  If they ordered monorails today, they wouldn't see them for 3 years.


----------



## rteetz

intertile said:


> I, um, didn't suggest otherwise.  I was saying an announcement.  If they ordered monorails today, they wouldn't see them for 3 years.


At the earliest. May even take longer with a company like Bombardier. And even then I don’t suspect an announcement until they are closer to completion.


----------



## dina444444

DavidHobart said:


> If it hasn’t already been posted elsewhere, I can confirm that the refurb at All-Star Music has begun.
> 
> I walked through all 20 buildings in Sports and Music this afternoon. The third of Music’s Calypso 10 closest to Movies is closed off with the usual barriers and schedule paste-ups on the windows.
> 
> I saw nothing elsewhere in Music or Sports. (I didn’t expect to, but Disney does surprise me every now and them, so I thought I’d better look through it all.)
> 
> View attachment 437757


This was expected.


----------



## Iowamomof4

dina444444 said:


> This was expected.


After the major delay right in the middle of the refurb on Movies, I'm really happy to get confirmation they are moving forward with Music right away. I can't wait to see what they do to the family suites!


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/new-international-gateway-entrance-and-bag-check-now-open-at-epcot/


Wow, 7 metal detectors up from 2?! Looks like Disney also added a total of 4 tapstyles. Hopefully this helps with the increased traffic flow.


----------



## nkosiek

rteetz said:


> Monorails are not coming anytime soon.


I didn't read it that way, Ryan. I read it as though the guy thinks we'll be getting "bad" news re: monorails. That is, if you like riding them. I sorta see where he's coming from.


----------



## rteetz

nkosiek said:


> I didn't read it that way, Ryan. I read it as though the guy thinks we'll be getting "bad" news re: monorails. That is, if you like riding them. I sorta see where he's coming from.


I don't think that happens either. They are in the midst of refurbishing them.


----------



## ejgonz2

DavidHobart said:


> If it hasn’t already been posted elsewhere, I can confirm that the refurb at All-Star Music has begun.
> 
> I walked through all 20 buildings in Sports and Music this afternoon. The third of Music’s Calypso 10 closest to Movies is closed off with the usual barriers and schedule paste-ups on the windows.
> 
> I saw nothing elsewhere in Music or Sports. (I didn’t expect to, but Disney does surprise me every now and them, so I thought I’d better look through it all.)
> 
> View attachment 437757



Those are the suites correct? Very curious how that refurb will go.


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/new-international-gateway-entrance-and-bag-check-now-open-at-epcot/


This is great news!  We took the boat form DHS a few times earlier this month and a full boat would take a while to get through the 2 people doing security checks when the Friendship boat docked.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

scrappinginontario said:


> This is great news!  We took the boat form DHS a few times earlier this month and a full boat would take a while to get through the 2 people doing security checks when the Friendship boat docked.



And with the Skyliner it is more of a continual arrival not a dump of people like a bus or a boat so really shouldn't be too bad - but good to have this extra capacity for like park opening times and just to ease peoples' fears of potential backups


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Couple pieces of anecdotal news/updates:

1) Used the new IG entrance this morning but they only had two lines open - one for APs and one general. It was far from busy so there wasn’t a huge need for more to be open, but thought I’d mention that

2) Had a great encounter with Citizens of Hollywood this morning, DH was involved in the joke-telling and I won a little trophy for knowing some Disney trivia. I was never able to see the “full” Citizens team before they were cut last year, but they were a delight today


----------



## rteetz

Iger on buying Twitter


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Iger on buying Twitter


Disney wading into that cesspool would've been a real unforced error!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Mickey's Mix Magic to make brief return prior to start of holiday show

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/mickeys-mix-magic-making-brief-return-to-disneyland/


----------



## PolyRob

scrappinginontario said:


> This is great news!  We took the boat form DHS a few times earlier this month and a full boat would take a while to get through the 2 people doing security checks when the Friendship boat docked.





TheMaxRebo said:


> And with the Skyliner it is more of a continual arrival not a dump of people like a bus or a boat so really shouldn't be too bad - but good to have this extra capacity for like park opening times and just to ease peoples' fears of potential backups


I've definitely "raced" plenty of friendship boats when heading from BC on foot. LOL I am happy the Skyliner shouldn't be a massive dump of people at once. I'll just have to wait and see what it's like during F&W next month!


----------



## DavidHobart

ejgonz2 said:


> Those are the suites correct? Very curious how that refurb will go.


In Calypso and Jazz the suites and standard rooms are mixed together--it's not like AofA.  My photos show standard rooms (you can tell from the doors), but suites may be in the mix of rooms being refurbed as well.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

New Frozen II Trailer:


----------



## MissGina5

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> New Frozen II Trailer:


I am READY


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Self check in kiosk piloted for Cape May Cafe


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176125018838880262


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor*

According to a reddit post the Grand Floridian orchestra will move to a new stage where the current concierge desk sits. Work has not begun yet.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1175965942964076544


----------



## tarak

MissGina5 said:


> I am READY



I was completely on the fence about seeing this, but that trailer looks great!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Self check in kiosk piloted for Cape May Cafe
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176125018838880262



Am I looking at this wrong? Why is it in a circle of fake plants? Do you have to step on the fake plants to get to the self check in?


----------



## rteetz

Bob Iger’s book is out today!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Frozen trailer: looks good, but definitely saw some elements of Brave in there.

Still convinced the trolls were the bad guys, don't listen to them Anna and Elsa. They were the ones who told the parents to shut down Elsa's powers, never speak of them, and to wipe Anna's memory. And they basically just took Kristoff when he was a small kid.


----------



## scrappinginontario

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Self check in kiosk piloted for Cape May Cafe
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176125018838880262


I'm glad to see that they still have the option to check-in in person.  

We only have a Canadian cell and the 2 dining locations earlier this month that said our Canadian cell would work were correct....but both times our text advising our table was ready was received 24 hours after our reservation!!!  Yes it worked, the text just took it's time getting to my phone so we still need a buzzer until Disney is better able to accept non-US cell phone numbers.


----------



## MissGina5

tarak said:


> I was completely on the fence about seeing this, but that trailer looks great!


I just need a princess fix honestly! When will the next one be announced?! I have to settle for reused princesses


----------



## MissGina5

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Frozen trailer: looks good, but definitely saw some elements of Brave in there.
> 
> Still convinced the trolls were the bad guys, don't listen to them Anna and Elsa. They were the ones who told the parents to shut down Elsa's powers, never speak of them, and to wipe Anna's memory. And they basically just took Kristoff when he was a small kid.


Nah with Frozen Ever After existing as a ride you know that won;t be the twist. I do think they will prove to be overdramatic again though!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

MissGina5 said:


> I just need a princess fix honestly! When will the next one be announced?! I have to settle for reused princesses



They did announce the next one at D23, though not an opening date. Raya and the Last Dragon. 



MissGina5 said:


> Nah with Frozen Ever After existing as a ride you know that won;t be the twist. I do think they will prove to be overdramatic again though!



Oh, I don't think the movie will actually go there. But to me, the trolls are pretty bad. They give nothing but bad advice and kidnap kids.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Am I looking at this wrong? Why is it in a circle of fake plants? Do you have to step on the fake plants to get to the self check in?



I think the fake plants just cover the base of the stand and one can easily reach it without having to step on the plants


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disney+ signups now available for pre-order.  This is for a non-discouted/non-commital plan - just at the previously announced rates.

However, you will get a 7 day trial and can cancel within that 7 day period with no penalty

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...Dm_zZklvrIRwXpWMq8jBP7vZ5waaWOKTMZYIyJaZjnhrQ


----------



## SG131

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think the fake plants just cover the base of the stand and one can easily reach it without having to step on the plants


Probably to keep little kids from running up and bumping it or hanging on it.


----------



## MissGina5

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> They did announce the next one at D23, though not an opening date. Raya and the Last Dragon.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I don't think the movie will actually go there. But to me, the trolls are pretty bad. They give nothing but bad advice and kidnap kids.


Did they say Raya was a princess? No shade at the heroines but they didn't seem to make that distinction


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MissGina5 said:


> Did they say Raya was a princess? No shade at the heroines but they didn't seem to make that distinction



don't think there is a ton of info out, but per wikipedia, no mention of being a  "Raya, a fearless and passionate warrior with a winning charm who is searching for the last dragon"

though she does seem to have an animal side kick of sorts .... not reports of magic hair or if a man comes along and tries to solve her problems


----------



## PolyRob

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Self check in kiosk piloted for Cape May Cafe





scrappinginontario said:


> I'm glad to see that they still have the option to check-in in person.
> 
> We only have a Canadian cell and the 2 dining locations earlier this month that said our Canadian cell would work were correct....but both times our text advising our table was ready was received 24 hours after our reservation!!!  Yes it worked, the text just took it's time getting to my phone so we still need a buzzer until Disney is better able to accept non-US cell phone numbers.


I am all for enhanced guest experiences and streamlining processes, but I wouldn’t be so sure Disney would keep a CM stationed at the front for reservations if/when it is ultimately rolled out. I am guessing that CM was just there during the pilot and would eventually be removed for people that just bring you to the table and can jump in when necessary.

Maybe I am cynical, but I bet it’s just more jobs that can be eliminated across property replacing people with iPads/boxes like PhotoPass locations. It’s sad to see this form of automation.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New spa coming to Grand Californian

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...d-californian-hotel-spa-at-disneyland-resort/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

PolyRob said:


> I am all for enhanced guest experiences and streamlining processes, but I wouldn’t be so sure Disney would keep a CM stationed at the front for reservations if/when it is ultimately rolled out. I am guessing that CM was just there during the pilot and would eventually be removed for people that just bring you to the table and can jump in when necessary.
> 
> Maybe I am cynical, but I bet it’s just more jobs that can be eliminated across property replacing people with iPads/boxes like PhotoPass locations. It’s sad to see this form of automation.



I saw someone comment on the post that feeling is this will just help out with the mob of people that can come in the morning and not eliminate a human host/hostess just to help organize, etc.  Guess we shall see


----------



## mickeyfanachey1999

iamfathom said:


> Unless there is a last minute save, it looks like Thomas Cook who do multiple flights a day from the UK to MCO among other destinations will go under at midnight tonight (GMT).
> 
> This will likely mean less tourism from the UK over the coming months as thousands of holidays will be cancelled
> 
> From a personal level I have a holiday booked with them for the Halloween period next week month and it upsets me to think that likely wont be happening anymore, but I feel even more for those thst will lose their jobs.
> 
> Im keeping my fingers crossed for that last minute save.



I have a Manchester City jersey from when Thomas Cook was the teams sponsor.  I guess that's a collectible now!


----------



## PolyRob

*Skyliner MagicBands*

http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...mmemorate-the-opening-of-the-disney-skyliner/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/mick...DCCeLYL0SlwyWvBI6qy0CPnLF23AD-SdD9u5av3V4_Iq4


----------



## JETSDAD

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/mick...DCCeLYL0SlwyWvBI6qy0CPnLF23AD-SdD9u5av3V4_Iq4


We stayed at BC earlier this month and noticed this but didn't realize it was new (our first stay at BC).  It was a cute touch.


----------



## BaymaxFan78

I watched the testing of Epcot Forever from Boardwalk and from what I could see it looks like the torches are staying


----------



## rteetz

BaymaxFan78 said:


> I watched the testing of Epcot Forever from Boardwalk and from what I could see it looks like the torches are staying


For this show maybe but they reportedly won't for HarmoniUS.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Promotional efforts for SWGE increase this week including sneak peak at Rise of the Resistance 

https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/prom...on-abc-espn-freeform-disney-channel-and-more/


----------



## Spotpkt

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Promotional efforts for SWGE increase this week including sneak peak at Rise of the Resistance
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/prom...on-abc-espn-freeform-disney-channel-and-more/



That reeks of desperation.  Hopefully, this result doesn't impact other areas of park updates and renovations. I'm sure it will, however, hopefully it isn't too material.


----------



## rteetz

*NEWS*

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...arks-chief-leaves-after-15-years-with-company


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/n...wn-sluggish-star-wars-land-attendance-1242748


----------



## mollmoll4

rteetz said:


> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/n...wn-sluggish-star-wars-land-attendance-1242748


Yikes


----------



## Steph15251

PolyRob said:


> I am all for enhanced guest experiences and streamlining processes, but I wouldn’t be so sure Disney would keep a CM stationed at the front for reservations if/when it is ultimately rolled out. I am guessing that CM was just there during the pilot and would eventually be removed for people that just bring you to the table and can jump in when necessary.
> 
> Maybe I am cynical, but I bet it’s just more jobs that can be eliminated across property replacing people with iPads/boxes like PhotoPass locations. It’s sad to see this form of automation.


The people that check you in ,are also the ones that seat you and are assigner’s  and GT’s too depending on training .And I doubt every location would have self check in .But I feel even with self check in you would still in away need a cast member at the podium imo.


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/n...wn-sluggish-star-wars-land-attendance-1242748


Why do I feel she’s ‘taking one for the team’ at the cost of her job?


----------



## rteetz

scrappinginontario said:


> Why do I feel she’s ‘taking one for the team’ at the cost of her job?


Well it is more speculation on the part of the reporter that it is due to SWGE. Disney has been doing restructuring and management "fat" is always the easiest to cut there.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Looks like Riviera media "open house" today:


----------



## andyw715

Spotpkt said:


> That reeks of desperation.  Hopefully, this result doesn't impact other areas of park updates and renovations. I'm sure it will, however, hopefully it isn't too material.



It is a much broader span of promotions, but both TSL and Pandora had at least sneak peek's peppered throughout ABC's more entertainment-news shows.

This does seem over the top with primetime programming and espn inclusions.


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/n...wn-sluggish-star-wars-land-attendance-1242748



Where is she in the org chart in relation to Chapek?


----------



## DisLiss

I just saw this a little while ago.  I mentioned it on a vegetarian dining thread, but since it's news, I figured I'd mention it here, too.  

https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/disney-theme-parks-vegan/index.html


----------



## rteetz

MommaBerd said:


> Where is she in the org chart in relation to Chapek?


She was right below him.


----------



## AvidDisReader

Interesting that Powell is being used as the "Fall Person" when the rumors indicate it was Chapek who cut back on the original plans for Galaxy's edge.   You have to believe that the poor attendance in the Parks that were expected to explode will make Chapek's chances of taking over after Iger slim.    If Disney+ has a successful start, the good bet will be that Mayer gets the nod.  I love big corporate internal intrigue.


----------



## tlmadden73

Spotpkt said:


> That reeks of desperation.  Hopefully, this result doesn't impact other areas of park updates and renovations. I'm sure it will, however, hopefully it isn't too material.


Maybe...Disney always uses its other shows to promote its newlands. 

Is SWGE really doing that bad? or just not as gangbusters as expected?

Is this all coming down to opening SWGE too early with only one ride? I mean .. I found there was tons to see and do in SWGE. And I spent a ton of money. Maybe it is TOO geared to the Star Wars Fan? *shrug*. 

I dont recall this panic over Pandora though -- but maybe they had low exppectations for that land. Pandora has nothing compared to SWGE except one great ride and some neat landscaping. .


----------



## firefly_ris

rteetz said:


> She was right below him.



Wish it was him instead (I'm not a fan, if you couldn't tell, ha). "lol the cast members are the characters, you guyz."


----------



## mom2rtk

tlmadden73 said:


> Is SWGE really doing that bad? or just not as gangbusters as expected?


Given the big investment, not going gangbusters IS that bad.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## MissGina5

firefly_ris said:


> Wish it was him instead (I'm not a fan, if you couldn't tell, ha). "lol the cast members are the characters, you guyz."


I am not a big fan of his either. I like the cast members being characters but he really limited them and didn't have them trained enough and his IP policy is bonkers. You can be themed without IP it happens all the time. I dont even hate IP being added to the park but these IP reskins really rubbed me the wrong way.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Force Friday Reveal! This Thursday


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

tlmadden73 said:


> Maybe...Disney always uses its other shows to promote its newlands.
> 
> Is SWGE really doing that bad? or just not as gangbusters as expected?
> 
> Is this all coming down to opening SWGE too early with only one ride? I mean .. I found there was tons to see and do in SWGE. And I spent a ton of money. Maybe it is TOO geared to the Star Wars Fan? *shrug*.
> 
> I dont recall this panic over Pandora though -- but maybe they had low exppectations for that land. Pandora has nothing compared to SWGE except one great ride and some neat landscaping. .


These were the phrases I heard multiple times while in SWGE in DLR a little over a week ago:

"All there is is one ride and then they just want you to spend spend spend, well they had to do something (speaking about the AP bring a friend promotion) because they weren't getting people in the parks, did you see how much those things were (speaking to the light sabers), they should have gotten that other ride going,etc etc" you get the picture.

What does it tell you that my husband, amongst apparently others too, that Star Tours gave my husband the same thrill level as Smugglers Run. 

We enjoyed our time, Oga's was a highlight, but in terms of theming we felt Disney did a better more encompassing job with Pandora. And while we are not mega Star Wars fans we aren't mega Avatar fans either (is there such a thing? Lol) so we base it on more the actual theming.

Personally I feel like there should be more shade and seating. I didn't really find myself wanting to spend a lot of time just staring at buildings in the sun and after spending an atrocious amount of money just to get into the parks we had no inclination to buy, but admittedly we wouldn't buy either way because it's not the type of souvenirs we're into, but that plays a role into how we feel about the land overall. But one thing I did enjoy was the snippets of stormtroopers interactions like one where girls were taking selfies lol. Nighttime was enjoyable enough there though.

I think I was just underwhelmed by it but I don't feel like I had too high of expectations given how Disney amped it up.


----------



## tlmadden73

mom2rtk said:


> Given the big investment, not going gangbusters IS that bad.


But it only has been 4 months since the one in DL opened.  I wonder what they were expecting? With how Disney costs and how they expect you to plan ahead, they cant expect people to plan on trips JUST to visit the land (except maybe Millennial VLOGers that have the time/money for that sort of thing).  My guess is SWGE will be a draw, just maybe not the big draw they wantd in the first few months.   

As much as I was excited about TSL and Pandora, I didn't plan a trip specifically to go see them. I just was excited for something new to do on my NEXT triip. (For Pandora it was a year and a half later). 

BUT - I will admit that the opening of Toy Story Land and Pandora and SWGE so close together DID get me to jump in with an AP from Nov. 2018 - Nov. 2019 so I could experience all those new lands several times over the course of the year. So it worked for my family! We are going on our fourth trip in October. It just wasnt immediate (except for SWGE).. 

I guess I am glad I went (and am going again) to SWGE early. I can easily see them panicking and starting to remove things -- less stormtroopers walking about, not keeping up the datapad app, dropping the immersiveness and just selling the generic Star Wars stuff (t-shirts, toys) inside Black spire Outpost, etc.


----------



## scrappinginontario

tlmadden73 said:


> Maybe...Disney always uses its other shows to promote its newlands.
> 
> Is SWGE really doing that bad? or just not as gangbusters as expected?
> 
> Is this all coming down to opening SWGE too early with only one ride? I mean .. I found there was tons to see and do in SWGE. And I spent a ton of money. *Maybe it is TOO geared to the Star Wars Fan? *shrug*.*
> 
> I dont recall this panic over Pandora though -- but maybe they had low exppectations for that land. Pandora has nothing compared to SWGE except one great ride and some neat landscaping. .



For us, this is the case.  While it's an amazing land with a ton of beautiful details, to me as a non-SW fan, it's just that, a land with a ton of great details.  

We were at WDW 2 weeks ago and went to DHS 3 times that visit.  We went to Batuu once and TSL 3 times.  The rides in TSL just interest us more than the one ride currently open in SWGE.  We are looking forward to RotR though!!

I know many love SW and the land but I'm guessing I'm not alone in not being a SW fan so while I enjoyed Batuu I didn't need to go back over and over again.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New plant based dishes coming to WDW and DL

https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/new-...o-walt-disney-world-and-disneyland-next-week/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> But it only has been 4 months since the one in DL opened. I wonder what they were expecting?



Well, I am sure they were not expecting attendance at Disneyland to be down after GE opened.   Even if ther eare a ton of valid reasons for it, no way the executives (nor shareholders) can be happy that you open up a $1bn land and attendance goes down


----------



## rteetz

tlmadden73 said:


> But it only has been 4 months since the one in DL opened.  I wonder what they were expecting? With how Disney costs and how they expect you to plan ahead, they cant expect people to plan on trips JUST to visit the land (except maybe Millennial VLOGers that have the time/money for that sort of thing).  My guess is SWGE will be a draw, just maybe not the big draw they wantd in the first few months.
> 
> As much as I was excited about TSL and Pandora, I didn't plan a trip specifically to go see them. I just was excited for something new to do on my NEXT triip. (For Pandora it was a year and a half later).
> 
> BUT - I will admit that the opening of Toy Story Land and Pandora and SWGE so close together DID get me to jump in with an AP from Nov. 2018 - Nov. 2019 so I could experience all those new lands several times over the course of the year. So it worked for my family! We are going on our fourth trip in October. It just wasnt immediate (except for SWGE)..
> 
> I guess I am glad I went (and am going again) to SWGE early. I can easily see them panicking and starting to remove things -- less stormtroopers walking about, not keeping up the datapad app, dropping the immersiveness and just selling the generic Star Wars stuff (t-shirts, toys) inside Black spire Outpost, etc.


Disneyland is hard to really compare. They had the whole reservation period thing at first which limited crowds severely. People got confused by this as well since I still see questions as to whether you can get into SWGE without a reservation. Disney user language that hurt them I think. Disney also hurt themselves by opening the land without its big draw in Rise. Disney expected huge Potter type waits and it didn’t happen.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> What does it tell you that my husband, amongst apparently others too, that Star Tours gave my husband the same thrill level as Smugglers Run.


Same.  I was just afraid of being booed out of Batuu for admitting it here!


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, I am sure they were not expecting attendance at Disneyland to be down after GE opened.   Even if ther eare a ton of valid reasons for it, no way the executives (nor shareholders) can be happy that you open up a $1bn land and attendance goes down


Two major factors I think is blackouts and then the Disney language of its going to be crowded and we will have systems in place for your visit. It is really interesting though that the resort seems down overall even now that blackouts are lifted. I don’t think that’s purely because of SWGE either.


----------



## NoTime42

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> New planet based dishes coming to WDW and DL
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/new-...o-walt-disney-world-and-disneyland-next-week/


Space food!   
(Darn, it’s just plant, not planet)


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

scrappinginontario said:


> Same.  I was just afraid of being booed out of Batuu for admitting it here!


lol

One thing I will give credit to Smugglers Run is at least the Engineer (mainly this one) and Gunner positions did not trigger my motion sickness whereas Star Tours does and I try to avoid riding that ride. We didn't get Pilot after with 3 rides but that probably would have triggered my motion sickness though that might have made it a tad more interesting for my husband.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

NoTime42 said:


> Space food!
> (Darn, it’s just plant, not planet)


lol I read that at first too then I saw the article name. I got excited there for a second


----------



## TheMaxRebo

scrappinginontario said:


> For us, this is the case.  While it's an amazing land with a ton of beautiful details, to me as a non-SW fan, it's just that, a land with a ton of great details.
> 
> We were at WDW 2 weeks ago and went to DHS 3 times that visit.  We went to Batuu once and TSL 3 times.  The rides in TSL just interest us more than the one ride currently open in SWGE.  We are looking forward to RotR though!!
> 
> I know many love SW and the land but I'm guessing I'm not alone in not being a SW fan so while I enjoyed Batuu I didn't need to go back over and over again.



It does seem like thing things in the land to keep people busy are geared a bit more to the Star Wars fans - I mean, are the non-star wars fans going to be spending a lot of time with the data bad translating languages and hacking computers, etc.?  How much are they going to get out of the shops and stuff - are they spending tons of times in Dok Andars?   And obviously the cost of building light sabers and droids is not cheap, are non-fans going to spend that $?

So I think eveyrone can appreciate the details and the ride for what it is, etc. - but how many times do you need to go?  How much time do you want to spend there? etc

I do think RotR will add a lot to the land though


----------



## AvidDisReader

Let us all be clear.  The last quarterly earnings disclosed a 3% decrease in attendance after the open of Galaxy Edge at Disney Land.  After Pandora opened, Animal Kingdom vaulted from being the 4th attended park at WDW to the second highest attendance.   So yes, we can clearly see the attendance has been a big disappointment.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Two major factors I think is blackouts and then the Disney language of its going to be crowded and we will have systems in place for your visit. It is really interesting though that the resort seems down overall even now that blackouts are lifted. I don’t think that’s purely because of SWGE either.



oh, there are definitely many valid reasons why .... but I thikn Disney assumed Star Wars would overcome everything and the crowds coming for it would make up for drops elseswhere - wasn't the case


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> oh, there are definitely many valid reasons why .... but I thikn Disney assumed Star Wars would overcome everything and the crowds coming for it would make up for drops elseswhere - wasn't the case




I will always be shocked at how wrong we all were about Galaxy's Edge making things insane.


----------



## mom2rtk

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> New planet based dishes coming to WDW and DL
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/new-...o-walt-disney-world-and-disneyland-next-week/


Are they going to confine their "planet based dishes" to SWGE, or will they be offered at the new space restaurant as well?


----------



## soniam

AvidDisReader said:


> Interesting that Powell is being used as the "Fall Person" when the rumors indicate it was Chapek who cut back on the original plans for Galaxy's edge.   You have to believe that the poor attendance in the Parks that were expected to explode will make Chapek's chances of taking over after Iger slim.    If Disney+ has a successful start, the good bet will be that Mayer gets the nod.  I love big corporate internal intrigue.



I read somewhere that it was Iger's decision to not base it on any currently known SW planet. So, I think the blame lies on both of them. I really liked Batuu and loved Smuggler's Run, but there is something about the land that doesn't elicit an emotional response from me like The Wizarding World does. It felt very Star Wars though. I would say that I am a bigger and longer Star Wars fan than Harry Potter. I actually think it's the lack of music for me.


----------



## mom2rtk

tlmadden73 said:


> But it only has been 4 months since the one in DL opened.  I wonder what they were expecting? With how Disney costs and how they expect you to plan ahead, they cant expect people to plan on trips JUST to visit the land (except maybe Millennial VLOGers that have the time/money for that sort of thing).  My guess is SWGE will be a draw, just maybe not the big draw they wantd in the first few months.
> 
> As much as I was excited about TSL and Pandora, I didn't plan a trip specifically to go see them. I just was excited for something new to do on my NEXT triip. (For Pandora it was a year and a half later).
> 
> BUT - I will admit that the opening of Toy Story Land and Pandora and SWGE so close together DID get me to jump in with an AP from Nov. 2018 - Nov. 2019 so I could experience all those new lands several times over the course of the year. So it worked for my family! We are going on our fourth trip in October. It just wasnt immediate (except for SWGE)..
> 
> I guess I am glad I went (and am going again) to SWGE early. I can easily see them panicking and starting to remove things -- less stormtroopers walking about, not keeping up the datapad app, dropping the immersiveness and just selling the generic Star Wars stuff (t-shirts, toys) inside Black spire Outpost, etc.


It was enough of a disappointment that they let one of their top executives go.


----------



## Delite

They priced out quick trips, extra trips. I'm waiting for after December. Nothing counts at crowd level ten. No point in blowing a grand when the main ride isn't open yet.

Eta

The tofu is the only thing I'd try off that.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> New planet based dishes coming to WDW and DL
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/new-...o-walt-disney-world-and-disneyland-next-week/


Typo through me off there Teetz along with everyone else I guess.       Wondered which planet we were going to eat.


----------



## tlmadden73

AvidDisReader said:


> Let us all be clear.  The last quarterly earnings disclosed a 3% decrease in attendance after the open of Galaxy Edge at Disney Land.  After Pandora opened, Animal Kingdom vaulted from being the 4th attended park at WDW to the second highest attendance.   So yes, we can clearly see the attendance has been a big disappointment.


But what about at WDW? Has attendance at DHS picked up since SWGE opened (I know .. hasnt even been a month yet). If it DECREASED as well .. then Disney just simply scared away guests at the thought of huge lines and hassles (like there were for the new HP ride). No one wants to plan a huge (expensive) vacation and not be able to experience the land because of crowds and wait times.

But I will admit that all the crazy scenarios we thought (queues to get into the land .. 3+ hour wait times for the attraction) hasnt happened.

We will see how it is next month - which should be a lot more crowded than SEPT, but if I had known that SWGE would not be a mad house, I may have not opted for the special trip for the preview to beat the crowds. I had thought that getting there at 6 am for EEMH would be the only reasonable way to experience the land and it definitely does not appear that way thus far.


----------



## crazy4wdw

https://screenrant.com/disney-star-wars-movies-rushed/


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> I will always be shocked at how wrong we all were about Galaxy's Edge making things insane.



I'm just going to pat myself on the back here and say I was saying from beginning I think people were overstating the mayhem that will ensue - I got shot down pretty hard!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> But what about at WDW? Has attendance at DHS picked up since SWGE opened (I know .. hasnt even been a month yet). If it DECREASED as well .. then Disney just simply scared away guests at the thought of huge lines and hassles (like there were for the new HP ride). No one wants to plan a huge (expensive) vacation and not be able to experience the land because of crowds and wait times.
> 
> But I will admit that all the crazy scenarios we thought (queues to get into the land .. 3+ hour wait times for the attraction) hasnt happened.
> 
> We will see how it is next month - which should be a lot more crowded than SEPT, but if I had known that SWGE would not be a mad house, I may have not opted for the special trip for the preview to beat the crowds. I had thought that getting there at 6 am for EEMH would be the only reasonable way to experience the land and it definitely does not appear that way thus far.



well, there was the hurricane that impacted crowds quite a bit as well so hard to isolate GE - and it does seem like crowds are picking up a bit now, but still not seeing much (if any) use of the virtual queue so definitely not seeing the crazy, crazy crowds many people feared


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I love how some on a forum like this -- with no personal inside info -- can be so sure of what is happening behind the scenes, who is truly ultimately responsible for anything they don't like, why an exec gets axed, etc.  I don't get it.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

AvidDisReader said:


> Let us all be clear.  The last quarterly earnings disclosed a 3% decrease in attendance after the open of Galaxy Edge at Disney Land.  After Pandora opened, Animal Kingdom vaulted from being the 4th attended park at WDW to the second highest attendance.   So yes, we can clearly see the attendance has been a big disappointment.


My understanding -- could be wrong -- was that non-AP attendance was UP in DL.  Overall was down due to AP blackouts.

And we don't have WDW attendance data yet, correct? So perhaps premature to compare to Pandora.  Though I wouldn't be surprised if it's not as high an increase.


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> Typo through me off there Teetz along with everyone else I guess.       Wondered which planet we were going to eat.


Maybe if iOS 13 let me embed links on my phone I wouldn’t have this problem


----------



## Firebird060

Well i wonder what would happen if WDW lowered AP prices if that would increase the intake of out of state AP holders making multiple visits


----------



## NoTime42

rteetz said:


> Maybe if iOS 13 let me embed links on my phone I wouldn’t have this problem


Good, that’s not just me.  I wind up having to click on the link button from the editing box


----------



## rteetz

NoTime42 said:


> Good, that’s not just me.  I wind up having to click on the link button from the editing box


Yep, should be fixed with 13.1 I hope.


----------



## firefly_ris

soniam said:


> I read somewhere that it was Iger's decision to not base it on any currently known SW planet. So, I think the blame lies on both of them. I really liked Batuu and loved Smuggler's Run, but there is something about the land that doesn't elicit an emotional response from me like The Wizarding World does. It felt very Star Wars though. I would say that I am a bigger and longer Star Wars fan than Harry Potter. I actually think it's the lack of music for me.



This... failure to elicit an emotional response. I consider myself a casual Star Wars fan. I've seen all of the movies. But to me, as a 30 something casual fan, with young kids (so I feel like I would be a targeted market is what I'm getting at with those stats), what elicits an emotional response in Star Wars? The original trilogy. I guess I feel that this particular universe they've gone with catches the bigger fans but my gut says original trilogy would have cast a way wider net. I would much rather ride the Falcon with Han. I get that they wanted to go with the timeline of the current movies.... but meh, it just doesn't give me that "feeling". May be there are others like me.


----------



## themommy

Delite said:


> They priced out quick trips, extra trips. I'm waiting for after December. Nothing counts at crowd level ten. No point in blowing a grand when the main ride isn't open yet.
> 
> Eta
> 
> The tofu is the only thing I'd try off that.


Pricing people out for sure!  Most people seem to be thinking that SWGE is the main culprit for losing attendance.  In my opinion it is much much more. Disney raised to ticket prices not once but twice in the past year. AP prices soared this year. I know a lot of people don’t smoke but, a lot still do and I know a lot of people  feel like that was their last straw. Having to leave the park, walk a mile, go back through security and the gate just to have a cigarette or vape is ridiculous. Resort prices are going to go up obviously but, they also started charging for nightly parking and it’s not cheap. General parking went up as well. All of these things add up very quickly!


----------



## flexoidar

https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/george-lucas-disney-star-wars-betrayed-093016907.html
George Lucas is not happy with Disney.


----------



## rteetz

flexoidar said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/george-lucas-disney-star-wars-betrayed-093016907.html
> George Lucas is not happy with Disney.


This isn’t new news. While George is great for many reasons his vision isn’t always the best avenue as seen with the prequels.


----------



## only hope

firefly_ris said:


> This... failure to elicit an emotional response. I consider myself a casual Star Wars fan. I've seen all of the movies. But to me, as a 30 something casual fan, with young kids (so I feel like I would be a targeted market is what I'm getting at with those stats), what elicits an emotional response in Star Wars? The original trilogy. I guess I feel that this particular universe they've gone with catches the bigger fans but my gut says original trilogy would have cast a way wider net. I would much rather ride the Falcon with Han. I get that they wanted to go with the timeline of the current movies.... but meh, it just doesn't give me that "feeling". May be there are others like me.



Emotional responses depend on the people. The people most likely to have a bigger response to the originals than to the other two trilogies are also the oldest fans. Kids generally seem to like the newer stuff better, and they are the ones who will be around in twenty, fourty, sixty years. Long-term, it makes more sense to please the younger fans. 



rteetz said:


> This isn’t new news. While George is great for many reasons his vision isn’t always the best avenue as seen with the prequels.



Heeey the prequels are _amazing_!  Matter of opinion. I find the originals to be quite boring and to be less consistent with details.


----------



## rteetz

only hope said:


> Heeey the prequels are _amazing_!  Matter of opinion. I find the originals to be quite boring and to be less consistent with details.


That’s certainly not a popular opinion though


----------



## only hope

rteetz said:


> That’s certainly not a popular opinion though



Among older adults, definitely not! I have yet to meet anyone in person near my age (20’s-30’s) who likes the originals better than the prequels. I’m sure there’s plenty though.


----------



## Firebird060

Jar Jar Binks forever


----------



## rteetz

only hope said:


> Among older adults, definitely not! I have yet to meet anyone in person near my age (20’s-30’s) who likes the originals better than the prequels. I’m sure there’s plenty though.


I would be one. I don’t hate the prequels but I think the originals are certainly better.


----------



## firefly_ris

only hope said:


> Emotional responses depend on the people. The people most likely to have a bigger response to the originals than to the other two trilogies are also the oldest fans. Kids generally seem to like the newer stuff better, and they are the ones who will be around in twenty, fourty, sixty years. Long-term, it makes more sense to please the younger fans.



That's true as well. My kids are more familiar with the original characters because they are so much more entrenched in pop culture than the newer characters are, but I guess that will change over time... and I guess other kids are more familiar with the new ones, just not my particular kids (they would recognize Darth Vader easily but I would likely have to explain who Kylo Ren is). 

I guess that is the long game move as well since kids aren't buying tickets yet, but they will... if Disney can hang onto them. I understand why they went that route but for me personally there's no emotional connection.  I see that big Falcon they have sitting outside and I just think "Oh yeah, Han is dead now, bummer."


----------



## MissGina5

soniam said:


> I read somewhere that it was Iger's decision to not base it on any currently known SW planet. So, I think the blame lies on both of them. I really liked Batuu and loved Smuggler's Run, but there is something about the land that doesn't elicit an emotional response from me like The Wizarding World does. It felt very Star Wars though. I would say that I am a bigger and longer Star Wars fan than Harry Potter. I actually think it's the lack of music for me.


The music is important!


----------



## MissGina5

Firebird060 said:


> Well i wonder what would happen if WDW lowered AP prices if that would increase the intake of out of state AP holders making multiple visits


Man if AP prices had stayed where they were at I think I would have made it out for October or November of this year. As it stands, I just can't make it happen if I want a longer trip later.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


> New planet based dishes


Darn. Was hoping for other planets besides Baatu and Pandora


----------



## MissGina5

themommy said:


> Pricing people out for sure!  Most people seem to be thinking that SWGE is the main culprit for losing attendance.  In my opinion it is much much more. Disney raised to ticket prices not once but twice in the past year. AP prices soared this year. I know a lot of people don’t smoke but, a lot still do and I know a lot of people  feel like that was their last straw. Having to leave the park, walk a mile, go back through security and the gate just to have a cigarette or vape is ridiculous. Resort prices are going to go up obviously but, they also started charging for nightly parking and it’s not cheap. General parking went up as well. All of these things add up very quickly!


As they said on DisUnplugged it was a perfect storm of issues! I think the money got to be too much and then with SWGE not opening with both rides and such it was just why bother?


----------



## tlmadden73

firefly_ris said:


> This... failure to elicit an emotional response. I consider myself a casual Star Wars fan. I've seen all of the movies. But to me, as a 30 something casual fan, with young kids (so I feel like I would be a targeted market is what I'm getting at with those stats), what elicits an emotional response in Star Wars? The original trilogy. I guess I feel that this particular universe they've gone with catches the bigger fans but my gut says original trilogy would have cast a way wider net. I would much rather ride the Falcon with Han. I get that they wanted to go with the timeline of the current movies.... but meh, it just doesn't give me that "feeling". May be there are others like me.


Which is why they had the Falcon to tie it into the sequel trilogy. 

My son .. who hasnt seen the sequels (only the original) is emotionally tied to the sequel trilogy .. becuase of what he sees in stores, in toys, on t-shirts, Halloween costumes. 
He likes the NEW storm troopers .. he was an Executioner Trooper last Halloween. 

So to my wife and I.. SWGE got it all. it was emotional to me to see the Falcon and help my son build a lightsaber and hear Yodas voice. It was extra emotional to me, because I knew who Hondo was from watching all the Star wars shows. To my son .. it was emotional to see the Falcon and see the new StormTroopers (and be interrogated by Kylo Ren himself) .. to my daughter (2yo) it was emotional to build her very own BB unit (in purple). 

So even though it wasn't familiar like a Hogsmeade or Diagon Alley, it was still VERY immersive and emotional to my family. 

I think they covered all their bases well. It would just be hard to do one area for a Star Wars Land since the movies covers so many different planets and cities. So t


----------



## tlmadden73

MissGina5 said:


> Man if AP prices had stayed where they were at I think I would have made it out for October or November of this year. As it stands, I just can't make it happen if I want a longer trip later.


THIS: I live a days drive away and I bought an AP early in 2018 for a Nov. to Nov. run. Specifically to catch the opening of SWGE. It worked. We have gone on multiple trips.  And with the rising normal ticket prices and addition of the day to day pricing, it was worth it. 
So while they lost money on us on tickets (we saved a ton for as many park days as we have (and will) gone during our AP, they MADE money on us with 3 trips (staying at Disney resort) and one quick unplanned trip for the SWGE preview. 

If i hadnt found the AP affordable we may have only gone maybe once or twice in a years time, not FOUR. 

With the price going up $300/person and having to buy another one for my 3yo, they priced us out of APs. We may go in 2020 once .. but no more .. and may wait until 2021 .. who knows. .

If Disney is worried about attendance, all they need to do is LOWER prices of things like AP and they will get people to come back.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> Which is why they had the Falcon to tie it into the sequel trilogy.
> 
> My son .. who hasnt seen the sequels (only the original) is emotionally tied to the sequel trilogy .. becuase of what he sees in stores, in toys, on t-shirts, Halloween costumes.
> He likes the NEW storm troopers .. he was an Executioner Trooper last Halloween.
> 
> So to my wife and I.. SWGE got it all. it was emotional to me to see the Falcon and help my son build a lightsaber and hear Yodas voice. It was extra emotional to me, because I knew who Hondo was from watching all the Star wars shows. To my son .. it was emotional to see the Falcon and see the new StormTroopers (and be interrogated by Kylo Ren himself) .. to my daughter (2yo) it was emotional to build her very own BB unit (in purple).
> 
> So even though it wasn't familiar like a Hogsmeade or Diagon Alley, it was still VERY immersive and emotional to my family.
> 
> I think they covered all their bases well. It would just be hard to do one area for a Star Wars Land since the movies covers so many different planets and cities. So t



I think the way you experienced it / view it is exactly how Disney wants families to view it ...

... But I think Disney underestimated the "originally trilogy only fans" that don't care about any of the new stuff ... They want to be "in the original trilogies" way more than wanting to be "in the broader Star Wars Universe"


----------



## MissGina5

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think the way you experienced it / view it is exactly how Disney wants families to view it ...
> 
> ... But I think Disney underestimated the "originally trilogy only fans" that don't care about any of the new stuff ... They want to be "in the original trilogies" way more than wanting to be "in the broader Star Wars Universe"


It seems like it will be a long game for them and I think even we as fans expected it to be a much more instant hit


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think the way you experienced it / view it is exactly how Disney wants families to view it ...
> 
> ... But I think Disney underestimated the "originally trilogy only fans" that don't care about any of the new stuff ... They want to be "in the original trilogies" way more than wanting to be "in the broader Star Wars Universe"


I know everyone loves a quick conclusion these days, but I think this is all premature.


----------



## sachilles

I think they expected swge to be a big blow out hit. What I don't think they bargained for his how much they've trained their guests to plan out their vacations far in advance. 
Some didn't want to risk the opening day crowds. Others didn't want to risk planning a trip only to find out construction pushed things back. 
They survived the grand opening. There will be a slow and steady rise at DHS, as well as California. There are many other factors at play here that have zero to do with the appeal of galaxy's edge.


----------



## siren0119

firefly_ris said:


> That's true as well. My kids are more familiar with the original characters because they are so much more entrenched in pop culture than the newer characters are, but I guess that will change over time... and I guess other kids are more familiar with the new ones, just not my particular kids (they would recognize Darth Vader easily but I would likely have to explain who Kylo Ren is).



I dunno - my kids both bugged out at the sight of Kylo Ren (they are 12 and 10 currently). My husband teared up within 50 feet of entering SWGE. Just the sight of familiar ships PLUS the fact that it felt like walking onto a movie set and that set made sense in the greater SW universe put him exactly where Disney wanted him....in the throes of some "magic" that transported him into a place that would normally only live in his imagination. 

I think this sums up the general reaction better than anything else: 


tlmadden73 said:


> So to my wife and I.. SWGE got it all. it was emotional to me to see the Falcon and help my son build a lightsaber and hear Yodas voice. It was extra emotional to me, because I knew who Hondo was from watching all the Star wars shows. To my son .. it was emotional to see the Falcon and see the new StormTroopers (and be interrogated by Kylo Ren himself) .. to my daughter (2yo) it was emotional to build her very own BB unit (in purple).
> 
> So even though it wasn't familiar like a Hogsmeade or Diagon Alley, it was still VERY immersive and emotional to my family.



There will ALWAYS be purists who are certain that "Their" version of fandom is the ONLY right one, and anything that doesn't meet it is garbage. It exists in SW, it exists in comic book circles, it exists in gaming and anime fandoms. I don't let those folks sully my own enjoyment of said fandoms, and I think in the LONG game, Disney will come out ahead with SWGE because the purists will eventually get tired of soapboxing about this "egregious error" and find something else to complain about 



sachilles said:


> Some didn't want to risk the opening day crowds. Others didn't want to risk planning a trip only to find out construction pushed things back.
> They survived the grand opening. There will be a slow and steady rise at DHS, as well as California. There are many other factors at play here that have zero to do with the appeal of galaxy's edge.



Don't forget Dorian. LOTS Of people canceled or postponed/cut short their trips due to the hurricane. We were among few who stuck it out the weekend before Dorian and found the parks to be DECIDEDLY empty on what would normally be a banner weekend (new opening plus Labor Day weekend).


----------



## Brianstl

rteetz said:


> I would be one. I don’t hate the prequels but I think the originals are certainly better.


I wonder how much better the prequels would be viewed if the initial hate for Jar Jar wouldn't have scared Lucas away from his original plan to have it revealed that Jar Jar and Palpatine  were working together to create the Empire.  I think Lucas ignoring the public reaction to the first of the prequals would have gave us much more satisfying trilogy of prequel movies as a whole.


----------



## splash327

siren0119 said:


> Don't forget Dorian. LOTS Of people canceled or postponed/cut short their trips due to the hurricane. We were among few who stuck it out the weekend before Dorian and found the parks to be DECIDEDLY empty on what would normally be a banner weekend (new opening plus Labor Day weekend).



My son who is a CM was saying that it was packed this weekend in the parks.   He was wishing for another hurricane so the attendance would drop.  I think Dorian did a number on Labor day weekend this year.


----------



## Brianstl

My 8 year old is more interested in Vader and Yoda than any of the new characters.  You would think a company that has Snow White, Cinderella, Bambi and others would understand the staying power of classic characters from classic stories.


----------



## siren0119

splash327 said:


> My son who is a CM was saying that it was packed this weekend in the parks.   He was wishing for another hurricane so the attendance would drop.  I think Dorian did a number on Labor day weekend this year.



Absolutely. We were there at HS on the Saturday, there were literally TENS OF TENS of people at rope drop LOL. We didn't go into SWGE at RD but headed to ToT and RNR, then TSL. TSL was very nearly vacant. It was an amazing piece of pixie dust for us, and I don't think we'll ever experience HS that way again!


----------



## piglet1979

only hope said:


> Heeey the prequels are _amazing_!  Matter of opinion. I find the originals to be quite boring and to be less consistent with details.



This is how I feel.  I tend to fall asleep during the originals.



Firebird060 said:


> Jar Jar Binks forever



He was my favorite.


----------



## firefly_ris

I think it's great that it works for a lot of people, and maybe this less-than-expected performance is just a perfect storm of several things, and less of an execution issue. I was just giving an anecdote of why it doesn't pull ME personally, with the thought that perhaps there are others like me. Maybe there are, maybe not. Ultimately, I'm not the one buying lightsabers, droids, or other merchandise so they don't really need to care what I think, lol.


----------



## SaharanTea

Brianstl said:


> I wonder how much better the prequels would be viewed if the initial hate for Jar Jar wouldn't have scared Lucas away from his original plan to have it revealed that Jar Jar and Palpatine  were working together to create the Empire.  I think Lucas ignoring the public reaction to the first of the prequals would have gave us much more satisfying trilogy of prequel movies as a whole.



Darth Jar Jar was just a fan theory.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I know everyone loves a quick conclusion these days, but I think this is all premature.



well, something is up.  Long term I still thin kit will be a great addition to the parks, etc.

But how can one not conclude that *to date* it is underperforming .... total attendance at the domestic parks was down, total revenue at the domestic parks was down, they created a virtual queing system they have use I thnk a total of twice.  They are adding more nad more discounts, started a new ticket plan for entering at noon, etc.


----------



## Tigger's ally

siren0119 said:


> There will ALWAYS be purists who are certain that "Their" version of fandom is the ONLY right one, and anything that doesn't meet it is garbage. It exists in SW, it exists in comic book circles, it exists in gaming and anime fandoms. I don't let those folks sully my own enjoyment of said fandoms, and I think in the LONG game, Disney will come out ahead with SWGE because the purists will eventually get tired of soapboxing about this "egregious error" and find something else to complain about



Sorry but, as totally not a SW fan and trying to see both sides, that there quote reads to me that you have a version of fandom that the "purists" are wrong and "your" version of fandom is the ONLY right one.   

I do think you are right about Dorian.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...d-resort/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q4wo0919190925190011C


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/n...wn-sluggish-star-wars-land-attendance-1242748


Too bad it wasn't Chapel...


----------



## Delite

OSUZorba said:


> Too bad it wasn't Chapel...


Can anyone know if it was her alone that raised prices so drastically and blacked out AP?


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...d-resort/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q4wo0919190925190011C




OF COURSE next year it opens when it should have this year.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> .


There is no minimum.


----------



## Anthony Vito

flexoidar said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/george-lucas-disney-star-wars-betrayed-093016907.html
> George Lucas is not happy with Disney.



Lucas's plans sounded pretty terrible though - Whills and more with the Midi-Chlorians and trying to create some kind of science or something behind the Force - good lord - that sounds awful.


----------



## ejgonz2

Just to add to the conversation. As a 40+ year old lifelong SW fan and a huge Disney world fan, I’m really excited for the land. BUT we’re not going until March since I wanted to be sure ROTR was open. 

But if the land was based on the original trilogy I probably would have been at DL on opening day.


----------



## Brianstl

SaharanTea said:


> Darth Jar Jar was just a fan theory.


According to Ahmed Best there is more to it than just fan theory.  Best has said the famous post about it wasn't 100% correct, but there was much that was.


----------



## siren0119

Tigger's ally said:


> Sorry but, as totally not a SW fan and trying to see both sides, that there quote reads to me that you have a version of fandom that the "purists" are wrong and "your" version of fandom is the ONLY right one.
> 
> I do think you are right about Dorian.



Nope - but if my wording is confusing i apologize!

My philosophy is more along the lines of "Don't yuck on someone else's yum".   If a "purist" who only accepts one version of a fandom feels strongly about SWGE, they are fully entitled to their opinion. that doesn't mean the land is a grand failure, just that it didn't hit home with that person. The thing I see in those who insist on a single version/vision of fandom is that their version is the only right one, and things that don't meet that expectation are utter and total failures (beyond their personal take) - and often that's accompanied by sentiments that people who DO appreciate differing views are "sellouts" or "Fake fans".


----------



## Caedous

Speaking of Star Wars, the re-release of Jedi Knight II: Jedi Outcast came out for Nintendo Switch and PlayStation 4 today.

As far as I know, it was the last time that Billy Dee Williams played Lando prior to this year’s Episode IX.


----------



## David Gardner

Brianstl said:


> I wonder how much better the prequels would be viewed if the initial hate for Jar Jar wouldn't have scared Lucas away from his original plan to have it revealed that Jar Jar and Palpatine  were working together to create the Empire.  I think Lucas ignoring the public reaction to the first of the prequals would have gave us much more satisfying trilogy of prequel movies as a whole.



Once the Force went from a mystical religion to an infectious disease, they lost me.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Cosmic Rewind construction area expands


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176548703160754177


----------



## rteetz

Started a thread for people to discuss what is going on with Disney parks in the US. This isn't a WDW issues its a US parks issue right now. Powell's release certainly isn't the end. 

What is going on with Disney parks?


----------



## OSUZorba

flexoidar said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/george-lucas-disney-star-wars-betrayed-093016907.html
> George Lucas is not happy with Disney.


Until I can buy the True OT on Blu-ray, I really don't care who he thinks betrayed him. He betrayed the entire fan base in 1997 and refuses to allow it to be fixed.

This is probably the real reason I've gone from a major SW fan to a casual one. I can't even watch the actual movies I enjoyed.


----------



## Iowamomof4

OSUZorba said:


> Until I can buy the True OT on Blu-ray, I really don't care who he thinks betrayed him. *He betrayed the entire fan base in 1997 and refuses to allow it to be fixed.*



Hear, hear!


----------



## Tigger's ally

siren0119 said:


> Nope - but if my wording is confusing i apologize!
> 
> My philosophy is more along the lines of "Don't yuck on someone else's yum".   If a "purist" who only accepts one version of a fandom feels strongly about SWGE, they are fully entitled to their opinion. that doesn't mean the land is a grand failure, just that it didn't hit home with that person. The thing I see in those who insist on a single version/vision of fandom is that their version is the only right one, and things that don't meet that expectation are utter and total failures (beyond their personal take) - and often that's accompanied by sentiments that people who DO appreciate differing views are "sellouts" or "Fake fans".



Oh I know what you were meaning....It just didn't read that way to me.  Those of us that have grown kids have learned that what we like isn't always what they like.


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> This isn’t new news. While George is great for many reasons his vision isn’t always the best avenue as seen with the prequels.



Lucas does not understand his own creation and the prequels show it.  He took throw away lines and built lore around it...lore that doesn't have to be there.  Darth says to Luke, "I see you have constructed a new lightsaber", so that must mean that everyone wants to know how lightsabers are made with some crystal that you can only get on whatever planet.  

The point of that scene was to show that Luke is powerful.  It didn't matter that he built a lightsaber, any form of displaying his power would have worked just as well.

Not to mention there's an argument that Episode IV was saved in editing.


----------



## afan

rteetz said:


> Well it is more speculation on the part of the reporter that it is due to SWGE. Disney has been doing restructuring and management "fat" is always the easiest to cut there.



It's one thing to cut management fat when the person isn't actually doing things that are helping the company, it's a different thing to get rid of someone like Catherine that has been doing good things.  She's been a huge part of  fixing DLP up.  She should have been replacing Chapek here not being let go because they need a scapegoat for all that's going on.


----------



## MommaBerd

flexoidar said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/george-lucas-disney-star-wars-betrayed-093016907.html
> George Lucas is not happy with Disney.





Anthony Vito said:


> Lucas's plans sounded pretty terrible though - Whills and more with the Midi-Chlorians and trying to create some kind of science or something behind the Force - good lord - that sounds awful.



^^^ This exactly! Granted, I am a not a mega-fan, but this would have ruined everything. What kid doesn’t like to pretend to be able to use a powerful, mystical “force” to move objects and defeat bad guys? Now, what kid wants to pretend that there are nano-beings inhabiting your body and controlling the universe?


----------



## Tiki Birdland

siren0119 said:


> Don't forget Dorian


The effects of Dorian shouldn't have affected Disneyland. But, attendance is down there too. Chapek shouldn't have been so cocky. The double-whammy of raising prices and blocking out passholders did both launches in.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176563323950661633


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176567340621844480


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...opdisney/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q4wo0919190925190017C


----------



## SaharanTea

Brianstl said:


> According to Ahmed Best there is more to it than just fan theory.  Best has said the famous post about it wasn't 100% correct, but there was much that was.



Best said only Lucas could speak about "plans" for Binks.  I'm sure Best liked the idea and hated that many people didn't like Jar Jar.

The only thing Lucas ever said was Jar Jar was the "funniest" character they've ever attempted.

I will say the fan theory is quite clever.  It fits in a lot of ways.  I just don't think it was ever a Lucas idea.


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

Looks like the fraud case is turning into a derivative investigation...
https://www.ksfcounsel.com/cases/nyse-dis/


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

afan said:


> It's one thing to cut management fat when the person isn't actually doing things that are helping the company, it's a different thing to get rid of someone like Catherine that has been doing good things.  She's been a huge part of  fixing DLP up.  She should have been replacing Chapek here not being let go because they need a scapegoat for all that's going on.


How are you so sure about this?  I'm genuinely curious.  Unless you have inside info?


----------



## DisneyRobin

Does anyone know when the footbridge from the grand Floridian to magic kingdom will be available?  
I’d like to stay at the grand flo again but will keep staying at the contemporary until we can walk to the park from the gf.


----------



## afan

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> How are you so sure about this?  I'm genuinely curious.  Unless you have inside info?



Sure of what?  That she's done good things at DLP?  Because I follow a couple of DLP bloggers that I trust and read about what's she's said when she was at the park after Disney took full control.

That I called her a scapegoat?  No inside info but if it was so bad at DLR and WDW why was she let go instead of the president's of each of those parks.  Why wasn't Chapek let go if he's got so much involvement in the parks and what's been decided?  Because when it comes to WDW and DLR I never hear about her, which leads me to believe that while she was the one those president's reported to, she was more focused on DLP.  Or wasn't "allowed"/"able" to make decisions because Chapek and/or Iger were more involved in the bigger and smaller stuff.  Chapek gets blamed for most everything in the US parks, not Catherine, and he's the one that speaks out about stuff, so why wouldn't she be a scapegoat?

Unless someone knows more about what she's done outside of DLP.  It could also just be that they found the position redundant and it does seem a bit silly to have it, but then why not get rid of it long ago.


----------



## piccolopat

soniam said:


> I read somewhere that it was Iger's decision to not base it on any currently known SW planet. So, I think the blame lies on both of them. I really liked Batuu and loved Smuggler's Run, but there is something about the land that doesn't elicit an emotional response from me like The Wizarding World does. It felt very Star Wars though. I would say that I am a bigger and longer Star Wars fan than Harry Potter. *I actually think it's the lack of music for me*.


 I think they should add more music in all of the parks.  It adds so much to the experience and would cost Disney so little.


----------



## skier_pete

ejgonz2 said:


> Just to add to the conversation. As a 40+ year old lifelong SW fan and a huge Disney world fan, I’m really excited for the land. BUT we’re not going until March since I wanted to be sure ROTR was open.
> 
> But if the land was based on the original trilogy I probably would have been at DL on opening day.



I personally think it was a mis-calculation to make the location an unfamiliar land. I am working on a TR our DLR trip, and I talk about how I think Carsland works better than SW:GE because it takes you to a location that you are familiar with (if you like cars) and lets you in on details that you never get to see in the movie.  Setting Star Wars land in a familiar location, even if they wanted to set it out of the timeline would have been even more effective than what they did. (And I will say SW:GE is pretty damn impressive.) They should've done the same thing and set it on Tatooine but they could've easily set it during the days of the first order. I think this would've been more effective.

But in the end - I think they hurt themselves in a number of different ways. By moving the opening UP at the last minute by four months - that didn't give people a real chance to get in on it. I do think that some people probably avoided it, and honestly the KILLER was having the premiere attraction not be open. I mean, the Falcon Run is really fun and the best part of the land, but it certainly had many people waiting for the full opening. 

I also think that they may have passed the breaking point for tickets - or at last the breaking point at which more people decided "I'm not going" than decided "I'm going anyways" However, I am not sure how hard they are REALLY being hit - I haven't seen any massive discounts for the fall come out. Or any spring deals either. 

I am going to be curious as to how bad it will be in February when we go for Presidents week. Several of the excuses will be over. (The opening date move, RotR being up, people avoiding the opening....) and there are all the New Englanders on holiday, as well as Mardi Gras. If it's slower than normal that week - then I think we declare that pricing is the biggest cause. That or the economy is slowing and no one wants to admit it.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176563323950661633


I am over this attitude. CMs having fun with their roles is something to applaud and encourage. Granted it shouldnt REPLACE the streetmosphere but this attitude is annoying.

EDIT: I know this is more about not having enough to do in Batuu at current which is fine this is more my response to the attitude on DisTwitter today sorry if it seems misdirected lol


----------



## SaintsManiac

MissGina5 said:


> I am over this attitude. CMs having fun with their roles is something to applaud and encourage. Granted it shouldnt REPLACE the streetmosphere but this attitude is annoying.
> 
> EDIT: I know this is more about not having enough to do in Batuu at current which is fine this is more my response to the attitude on DisTwitter today sorry if it seems misdirected lol




Dis Twitter is absolutely exhausting. Apparently, it's a competition on who can have the most hot takes on any given day.


----------



## rteetz

MissGina5 said:


> I am over this attitude. CMs having fun with their roles is something to applaud and encourage. Granted it shouldnt REPLACE the streetmosphere but this attitude is annoying.
> 
> EDIT: I know this is more about not having enough to do in Batuu at current which is fine this is more my response to the attitude on DisTwitter today sorry if it seems misdirected lol


To me this is more about that this shouldn’t be something happening in Batuu period.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> To me this is more about that this shouldn’t be something happening in Batuu period.



And i might see that if it was a more complicated game but it seems basic enough it could happen on batuu


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176628649413492738


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

__
		http://instagr.am/p/B2z4oasB0x3/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://variety.com/2019/film/news/cruella-kirby-howell-baptiste-killing-eve-emma-stone-1203348166/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MissGina5 said:


> And i might see that if it was a more complicated game but it seems basic enough it could happen on batuu



Plus the shapes of the boxes were different than standard game, so like they are trying to give it a different spin


----------



## skier_pete

SaintsManiac said:


> Dis Twitter is absolutely exhausting. Apparently, it's a competition on who can have the most hot takes on any given day.



Fixed


----------



## SaintsManiac

********** said:


> Fixed




Nah. Twitter is a gold mine of comedy. Dis Twitter is a bunch of grown men whining about nothing.


----------



## MGMmjl

I will try to tune in to this!

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...gGaxJluZHXAQj2rQLTLFwmz0tk_i40JNOeod9dQTWNp1A


----------



## siren0119

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176563323950661633


Apparently he missed the entirety of the Datapad when evaluating "free" stuff to do in the land. 



DisneyRobin said:


> Does anyone know when the footbridge from the grand Floridian to magic kingdom will be available?
> I’d like to stay at the grand flo again but will keep staying at the contemporary until we can walk to the park from the gf.



AFAIK construction has barely begun, they only filed the permits at the beginning of September so things are still in the early stages.


----------



## Mika02

Firebird060 said:


> Well i wonder what would happen if WDW lowered AP prices if that would increase the intake of out of state AP holders making multiple visits



They need to make AP have some sort of a deal I signed up in January 2018 when they gave you 13 months instead of 12. I live in NJ and I got like 4 trips out it, only one with an AP resort discount. It was worth it right now don't think I will ever get an AP again though I would love to.


----------



## firefly_ris

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176844065654095872
I think they did a nice job here. But I'm a sucker for deco.


----------



## rteetz

siren0119 said:


> AFAIK construction has barely begun, they only filed the permits at the beginning of September so things are still in the early stages.


Construction is well underway. The bridge is sitting there onsite already.


----------



## scrappinginontario

firefly_ris said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176844065654095872
> I think they did a nice job here. But I'm a sucker for deco.


While I'll admit I was one who was not for the changes (I'm looking at you World of Disney), once I've been there and seen the clean lines and less cluttered look, I have to say it works and works well.  This appears to be a great change too!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Tokyo Disneyland getting new monorails in 2024 - first time they have been replaced 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176831759398264832


----------



## siren0119

rteetz said:


> Construction is well underway. The bridge is sitting there onsite already.



Thanks! I was trying to check the sites that usually post updates on builds and hadn't see anything in a while.


----------



## unbanshee

firefly_ris said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176844065654095872
> I think they did a nice job here. But I'm a sucker for deco.




Looks like BlogMickey added some more photos to the story after the initial tweet, as well as a video overview of the store


----------



## TheMaxRebo

siren0119 said:


> Thanks! I was trying to check the sites that usually post updates on builds and hadn't see anything in a while.



Here is the latest images from Bioreconstruct, from the 20th.  You can see the actual bridgle on the ground in the first picture, between the two port-a-potties:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1175134784558948353

and here is a different angle of the spot from sept 13th


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172630761918357504


----------



## unbanshee

*NEWS*

'Mickey Shorts Theater' Coming to Disney's Hollywood Studios

https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/mickey-shorts-theater-coming-to-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## rteetz

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-theater-coming-to-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## rteetz

Cast previews for the Experience Center at Epcot are September 28-30th.


----------



## scrappinginontario

TheMaxRebo said:


> Here is the latest images from Bioreconstruct, from the 20th.  You can see the actual bridgle on the ground in the first picture, between the two port-a-potties:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1175134784558948353
> 
> and here is a different angle of the spot from sept 13th
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172630761918357504


I always feel much better when a walking bridge waiting to be installed is safely protected by 2 porta potties!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.wdwmagic.com/events/mic...halloween-party-sold-out-for-september-27.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Tokyo Disneyland announces new monorails for their resort

*https://www.tokyodisneyresort.jp/tdrblog/detail/pr190925/*


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176873355380609027


----------



## Gusey

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-theater-coming-to-disneys-hollywood-studios/


When it says Theatre District, does that mean near Animation Courtyard (Voyage of Little Mermaid, Doisney Junior and Launch Bay), Sunset Boulevard (Beauty and the Beast, Lightning McQueen and Fantasmic?) or Echo Lake (Frozen, Indy, Sounds Dangerous with Drew Carrey/Olaf Meet & Greet) Just hoping it is not Muppets


----------



## rteetz

Gusey said:


> When it says Theatre District, does that mean near Animation Courtyard (Voyage of Little Mermaid, Doisney Junior and Launch Bay), Sunset Boulevard (Beauty and the Beast, Lightning McQueen and Fantasmic?) or Echo Lake (Frozen, Indy, Sounds Dangerous with Drew Carrey/Olaf Meet & Greet) Just hoping it is not Muppets


Nobody really knows right now.


----------



## skier_pete

Gusey said:


> When it says Theatre District, does that mean near Animation Courtyard (Voyage of Little Mermaid, Doisney Junior and Launch Bay), Sunset Boulevard (Beauty and the Beast, Lightning McQueen and Fantasmic?) or Echo Lake (Frozen, Indy, Sounds Dangerous with Drew Carrey/Olaf Meet & Greet) Just hoping it is not Muppets



I would think it means either the Animation Courtyard or Echo Lake - since you would think it would be relatively close to the new ride. I doubt the Sunset Blvd area.


----------



## bookbabe626

Gusey said:


> When it says Theatre District, does that mean near Animation Courtyard (Voyage of Little Mermaid, Doisney Junior and Launch Bay), Sunset Boulevard (Beauty and the Beast, Lightning McQueen and Fantasmic?) or Echo Lake (Frozen, Indy, Sounds Dangerous with Drew Carrey/Olaf Meet & Greet) Just hoping it is not Muppets



My guess, and it’s just a guess, is that it might be going in that theatre that held Path of the Jedi.  It’s been closed our last few visits, so I’m assuming they’re done with it maybe?


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176883977896022018


----------



## TheMaxRebo

bookbabe626 said:


> My guess, and it’s just a guess, is that it might be going in that theatre that held Path of the Jedi.  It’s been closed our last few visits, so I’m assuming they’re done with it maybe?



I think that makes sense and if I had to bet on a spot, it would be there ... and that area as the Theater district, you are around the corner from the Chinese Theater, have the Frozen show, not far from Mickey and Friends in Red Carpet meet and greet, etc.

Though someone in a facebook thread through out the idea of it replacing the Muppets 3d movie which sort of scared me


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think that makes sense and if I had to bet on a spot, it would be there
> 
> Though someone in a facebook thread through out the idea of it repalcing the Muppets 3d movie which sort of scared me



That theater just seems too big to hold what seems like it's going to be a video loop of cartoon shorts.


----------



## bookbabe626

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think that makes sense and if I had to bet on a spot, it would be there
> 
> Though someone in a facebook thread through out the idea of it repalcing the Muppets 3d movie which sort of scared me



I doubt it’ll be in Muppets.  They just rethemed that whole area, and it’s still in operation as a show.  The Path of the Jedi has been shuttered for ages, and I’ve seen some posts about the crappy condition of the theatre, so it’s likely gone the way of Stitch in MK...done but they’re not admitting it publicly until they’ve got something viable to replace it.  The Mickey Shorts would be the easiest/cheapest possible redo for the Path space.  It’s pretty much unthemed at the moment and it’s already a theatre.  A paint job and maybe some new seats and it’s good to go.


----------



## bookbabe626

********** said:


> That theater just seems too big to hold what seems like it's going to be a video loop of cartoon shorts.



Have you seen the size of the theatre in Imagination?  And that’s just running Pixar shorts.  Same concept.


----------



## MissGina5

Gusey said:


> When it says Theatre District, does that mean near Animation Courtyard (Voyage of Little Mermaid, Doisney Junior and Launch Bay), Sunset Boulevard (Beauty and the Beast, Lightning McQueen and Fantasmic?) or Echo Lake (Frozen, Indy, Sounds Dangerous with Drew Carrey/Olaf Meet & Greet) Just hoping it is not Muppets


I am thinking near One Man's Dream, but hopefully not One Man's Dream


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> That theater just seems too big to hold what seems like it's going to be a video loop of cartoon shorts.


 I think path of the Jedi the old sounds dangerous theater is the most likely location.


----------



## Gusey

bookbabe626 said:


> My guess, and it’s just a guess, is that it might be going in that theatre that held Path of the Jedi.  It’s been closed our last few visits, so I’m assuming they’re done with it maybe?


Completely forgot that was even a thing and makes the most sense


----------



## rteetz

Path of the Jedi location confirmed 

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...-disneys-hollywood-studios-in-spring-2020.htm


----------



## Phicinfan

rteetz said:


> Path of the Jedi location confirmed
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...-disneys-hollywood-studios-in-spring-2020.htm


Okay I am drawing a blank, where exactly is this?


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176883977896022018


Good to see that a company is still flying people in 747's. Would love to fly in one before they're all retired.


----------



## Douglas Dubh

Phicinfan said:


> Okay I am drawing a blank, where exactly is this?


Between the frozen show and backlot express


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney announces new leadership roles

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/09/25/dis...hip-for-disneyland-and-walt-disney-world.html


----------



## Brianstl

nm


----------



## Sandy Mouse

Has anyone seen anything official saying that Big Thunder Mountain will be going down for a lengthy refurb - or when exactly that will happen?.


----------



## rteetz

Sandy Mouse said:


> Has anyone seen anything official saying that Big Thunder Mountain will be going down for a lengthy refurb - or when exactly that will happen?.


Nothing official


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney announces new leadership roles
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/09/25/dis...hip-for-disneyland-and-walt-disney-world.html



Definitely big changes and I am optimistic about the head of Disneyland coming to run WDW


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> Definitely big changes and I am optimistic about the head of Disneyland coming to run WDW



I was just thinking the same thing - Disneyland isn't run "on the cheap" as much as WDW is, so maybe for instance we'll get a friggin' night parade. That said, Chapek's supposedly the one that cut all the extras from SW:GE, so he's still putting his fingers in the pies.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> I was just thinking the same thing - Disneyland isn't run "on the cheap" as much as WDW is, so maybe for instance we'll get a friggin' night parade. That said, Chapek's supposedly the one that cut all the extras from SW:GE, so he's still putting his fingers in the pies.



yeah, i thought about that too ... as long at Chapek is still the final say then does this really change that much?

But at least it feels like (from the outside) Disneyland cares more about what the uber Disney fans care about so hoping more of those aspects can come over.  Also feels like maintencance is (while not perfect) better at Disneyland as far as working animatronics and stuff.   But we shall see


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176935051981938694


----------



## J-BOY

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, i thought about that too ... as long at Chapek is still the final say then does this really change that much?
> 
> But at least it feels like (from the outside) Disneyland cares more about what the uber Disney fans care about so hoping more of those aspects can come over.  Also feels like maintencance is (while not perfect) better at Disneyland as far as working animatronics and stuff.   But we shall see


I actually feel completely the opposite. I live in SoCal and am at Disneyland every couple of weeks. Whenever I visit WDW (usually 1-2 times per year), I’m amazed by the condition it’s in comparatively. There’s a lot at Disneyland that needs touching up. 

Maybe it seems that way for everybody’s home resort, though?


----------



## only hope

J-BOY said:


> I actually feel completely the opposite. I live in SoCal and am at Disneyland every couple of weeks. Whenever I visit WDW (usually 1-2 times per year), I’m amazed by the condition it’s in comparatively. There’s a lot at Disneyland that needs touching up.
> 
> Maybe it seems that way for everybody’s home resort, though?



The more you see something, the more you pick up on flaws. I thought DLR was kept up much better (and was much cleaner) than WDW on my first and so far only visit during the 60th anniversary. At WDW, I am constantly seeing things that need fixed. Some are obvious (peeling paint) but some are things infrequent visitors may not need to be fixed (like the smoke coming out of the heffalump on Pooh). I go to WDW so much I know how most things should look and work, whereas at DLR I mostly didn’t know.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

J-BOY said:


> I actually feel completely the opposite. I live in SoCal and am at Disneyland every couple of weeks. Whenever I visit WDW (usually 1-2 times per year), I’m amazed by the condition it’s in comparatively. There’s a lot at Disneyland that needs touching up.
> 
> Maybe it seems that way for everybody’s home resort, though?



Certainly possible - just struck me how on so many rides felt like all the animatronics and effects were working and all just seemed a bit cleaner than WDW.  

A lot of things I wasn't crazy about Disneyland, but those aspects were big positive in my mind


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176975916263587841


----------



## afan

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176975916263587841



Whatever it was it's gone now.


----------



## rteetz

afan said:


> Whatever it was it's gone now.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177005168195461120


----------



## afan

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177005168195461120



So much for being something I care about


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177005168195461120


a much better platform for this info than clogging up our parks panel


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177030619550715904


----------



## ejgonz2

Sandy Mouse said:


> Has anyone seen anything official saying that Big Thunder Mountain will be going down for a lengthy refurb - or when exactly that will happen?.



What’s the timeframe of the rumor?


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176964105741262849


----------



## HuskieJohn

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176964105741262849


lol it’s $90

So that’s what a 500% price increase since this happened?


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176964105741262849


Guessing he showed him Pop.  Timeline does not line up for AoA and Pop is the only value resort with almost 3,000 rooms.


----------



## HuskieJohn

ejgonz2 said:


> What’s the timeframe of the rumor?


Rumor I read said it would be closed after New Years and back up for Spring Break and we get the DL updates as part of the 50th refresh...again it’s only a rumor.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176964105741262849



Only issue with that story is Steve Jobs died on October 11, 2011 but Art of Animation didn't open until May 31, 2012


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Only issue with that story is Steve Jobs died on October 11, 2011 but Art of Animation didn't open until May 31, 2012


Yeah shows that Iger may not have this completely right...


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177037078422417408


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177036848834797569


----------



## Brianstl

TheMaxRebo said:


> Only issue with that story is Steve Jobs died on October 11, 2011 but Art of Animation didn't open until May 31, 2012


Iger forgot that when doing fantasy to not lose sight of reality.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177050693238046722


----------



## HuskieJohn

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177037078422417408[/QUOTE]
Within the past 24hr I was thinking this is the move that Disney should make to pull the Disney Star Was together.

With reading the article I am certain that the actor he mentions wanting for this roll is Keanu Reeves.


----------



## dina444444

https://deadline.com/2019/09/jason-...olds-ozark-emmy-winner-fox-disney-1202744132/


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/snea...e-resistance-offered-on-good-morning-america/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/snea...e-resistance-offered-on-good-morning-america/



"If you ever dreamed of being part of the Resistence, now's your chance!  Opening soon ...."

Oh, so not, like "now now" more like "then now"  ... and when will Then be Now?  Soon! (sort of)


----------



## JaxDad

rteetz said:


> Yeah shows that Iger may not have this completely right...


Maybe he just bought the stories for his book from Kramer...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JaxDad said:


> Maybe he just bought the stories for his book from Kramer...



Iger: "So I'm on the bus and a mugger tries to still a purse and in the scuffle knocks the driver out.  So I push the driver away ... and now I'm driving the bus.  So I'm driving with one hand and fighting off the mugger with the other until I could kick him off at the next stop."

Joe Rohde: "You kept making all the stops?"

Iger: "Well, people kept ringing the bell!"

Chapek: "You know who you are?  You're Batman!"

Iger: "Bite your tongue, we don't own that IP"


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Chef Figment Funko Pop coming to food and wine festival on Sept 28th


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177208163692666883


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

2020 Military Ticket pricing revealed ... about a 10% price increase and now offering a 6 day option in addition to 4 and 5 day options.  Still a great deal though

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...g-for-2020-on-theme-park-tickets-and-resorts/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS/PHOTOS*

Sneak Peak at Enchanted Rose Bar and Lounge at Grand Floridian


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177225283621085184


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-popular-tropical-destinations-in-early-2021/


----------



## sherlockmiles

piccolopat said:


> I think they should add more music in all of the parks.  It adds so much to the experience and would cost Disney so little.


It's one of my favorite parts about being in both WWOHP.  The background music is definitely an enhancement and an emotion trigger.


----------



## SG131

Ok, I have no idea if this attachment will work on not, but I just got an email that early 2021 DCL itineraries have been released.  Booking starts Sept 30 for Platinum.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Oga's Cantina at Disneyland raises prices to match those at WDW's Oga's

https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/ogas...ices-in-star-wars-galaxys-edge-at-disneyland/


----------



## afan

dina444444 said:


> https://deadline.com/2019/09/jason-...olds-ozark-emmy-winner-fox-disney-1202744132/



No!  You do not need to remake Clue, the movie is perfect.  And if you've never seen it you must.  The cast is fantastic and I still laugh after I don't know how many viewings.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

afan said:


> No!  You do not need to remake Clue, the movie is perfect.  And if you've never seen it you must.  The cast is fantastic and I still laugh after I don't know how many viewings.
> 
> View attachment 439116



let me check .... one plus one plus two plus one .... yup, math checks out


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...essories/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q4wo0926190930190002C


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://d23.com/an-exclusive-first-look-at-baby-swedish-chef-on-disney-juniors-muppet-babies/


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

sherlockmiles said:


> It's one of my favorite parts about being in both WWOHP.  The background music is definitely an enhancement and an emotion trigger.


I'm kinda 50/50 on whether pumping the actual music that we all know throughout the land would have thematically worked. Honestly I think there's too much open space for it to have truly worked for me. Yes the sounds of the busy port-style place got old after a while but I'm not sure hearing the main score throughout the whole land would have worked either given the design of the space. I do think there could have found a place for that music somewhere. Maybe as you get closer to the front of the queue for Smuggler's Run? (maybe they'll do something for that for Rise of the Resistence who knows).

In terms of theming there's less dead-space IMO in both Pandora and Harry Potter that it feels so much different. That's purely opinion based.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Oga's Cantina at Disneyland raises prices to match those at WDW's Oga's
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/ogas...ices-in-star-wars-galaxys-edge-at-disneyland/


On 9/13 when we went our Slug Slinger was $16 and our Jedi Mind Trick was $15.00. This matches up with the online menu pricing for DLR's website and is the same as WDW.

I'm fairly certain that the beer flight was already $85 at DLR on 9/13 and I remember looking at the menu at least a few days before and it was already that price online IIRC (and I could be wrong but I feel like it was already).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> On 9/13 when we went our Slug Slinger was $16 and our Jedi Mind Trick was $15.00. This matches up with the online menu pricing for DLR's website and is the same as WDW.
> 
> I'm fairly certain that the beer flight was already $85 at DLR on 9/13 and I remember looking at the menu at least a few days before and it was already that price online IIRC (and I could be wrong but I feel like it was already).



I am positive when Oga's East opened the pricing was higher than Oga's West - not sure exactly when the pricing at DLR changed to match - saw a few separate posts about them having increased as of today (wasn't just one report) but could have been a little while ago, but this is the first I saw about it

So much for me hoping they might lower the price in East to match West (silly me)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://d23.com/an-exclusive-first-look-at-baby-swedish-chef-on-disney-juniors-muppet-babies/



not really a fan of actually being able to understand most of what he says


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am positive when Oga's East opened the pricing was higher than Oga's West - not sure exactly when the pricing at DLR changed to match - saw a few separate posts about them having increased as of today (wasn't just one report) but could have been a little while ago, but this is the first I saw about it
> 
> So much for me hoping they might lower the price in East to match West (silly me)


I remember it being slightly different between the two. I don't know when it was either but it was already changed when we went on 9/13 at least for the items we bought and like I said I think the beer flight was already $85 but not 100% positive on that. 

It could be that reports are just getting around as in people noticing. I didn't even think to comment here because that was the price listed on the menus already and I hadn't paid attention to the pricing beforehand when I looked at the menu when I made our reservation 2 weeks out from 9/13 nor did I really pay attention to the pricing before that. It could have already been changed when we made our reservation 2 weeks ahead for all I know lol.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Star Wars is doing their big online merchandise reveal show (Triple Force Friday whatever). 

Sigh, desperate much?

And yes, I'm watching it.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Star Wars is doing their big online merchandise reveal show (Triple Force Friday whatever).
> 
> Sigh, desperate much?
> 
> And yes, I'm watching it.


They created a controllable Dio....


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> They created a controllable Did....



Yeah that was the only decent part so far.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Looks like prepping a stage for a media event for opening of Skyliner


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177285895214587906


----------



## Brocktoon

For the Star Wars fans, the New Jedi: Fallen Order Trailer just dropped ... probably to coincide  with tomorrow's merch reveals:






The game is still looking good.  I don't even need it to be amazing ... just give me a decent story and some fun single-player gameplay!


----------



## mollmoll4

rteetz said:


>


...but it's Thursday.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Rise of Skywalker and Mandelorian Magic Bands coming


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177288766332891136

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177288612959809536


----------



## MissGina5

sherlockmiles said:


> It's one of my favorite parts about being in both WWOHP.  The background music is definitely an enhancement and an emotion trigger.


I think what really makes it too is it helps keep you feeling like you're in the land when the crowds are trying so hard to take you out of it. Though it sounds like that wouldn't be a problem at Galaxy's Edge currently....


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

mollmoll4 said:


> ...but it's Thursday.



It's ok. This is just the preview for the merchandise drop on Friday.


----------



## The Pho

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I'm kinda 50/50 on whether pumping the actual music that we all know throughout the land would have thematically worked. Honestly I think there's too much open space for it to have truly worked for me. Yes the sounds of the busy port-style place got old after a while but I'm not sure hearing the main score throughout the whole land would have worked either given the design of the space. I do think there could have found a place for that music somewhere. Maybe as you get closer to the front of the queue for Smuggler's Run? (maybe they'll do something for that for Rise of the Resistence who knows).
> 
> In terms of theming there's less dead-space IMO in both Pandora and Harry Potter that it feels so much different. That's purely opinion based.


I don’t think they need main theme blasting throughout the land, but the way the land is currently it does not feel alive like it’s meant to.  I do think the main score would be perfect for entrance to the land but beyond that it’s overkill.  But music isn’t the land’s real issue.


----------



## MissGina5

The Pho said:


> I don’t think they need main theme blasting throughout the land, but the way the land is currently it does not feel alive like it’s meant to.  I do think the main score would be perfect for entrance to the land but beyond that it’s overkill.  But music isn’t the land’s real issue.


No it's not the real issue and I am not sure I would want the main theme playing but they have so much music to work with throughout the different Star Wars medium from the movies to the shows and the video games. Surely some of it would really create an ambiance for the land.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I'm kinda 50/50 on whether pumping the actual music that we all know throughout the land would have thematically worked. Honestly I think there's too much open space for it to have truly worked for me. Yes the sounds of the busy port-style place got old after a while but I'm not sure hearing the main score throughout the whole land would have worked either given the design of the space. I do think there could have found a place for that music somewhere. Maybe as you get closer to the front of the queue for Smuggler's Run? (maybe they'll do something for that for Rise of the Resistence who knows).
> 
> In terms of theming there's less dead-space IMO in both Pandora and Harry Potter that it feels so much different. That's purely opinion based.



In some of the marketing material for Galaxy's Edge it mentions there being a Local Radio Station being played - is that not happening?

In the book Black Spire Outpost there is reference to a radio that is played over speakers in the market place that you can hear - maybe they should just do that ... have some music and then occassionally hear the DJ/Host talk about stuff ... maybe even have like fake advertisements / promotions announced

And then in the Resistance Area have it be more tranquil with more animal sounds and stuff


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> In some of the marketing material for Galaxy's Edge it mentions there being a Local Radio Station being played - is that not happening?
> 
> In the book Black Spire Outpost there is reference to a radio that is played over speakers in the market place that you can hear - maybe they should just do that ... have some music and then occassionally hear the DJ/Host talk about stuff ... maybe even have like fake advertisements / promotions announced
> 
> And then in the Resistance Area have it be more tranquil with more animal sounds and stuff


Honestly they might have had a radio station going for some areas it just must have not caught my attention for me to really remember  . I def. heard the ships coming and going sounds, and other clinking noises and such. I'd have to ask my husband if he remembers a radio-station noise going.

The highlight---Oga's music. Like I really dug that lol and the thumping noise right outside the entrance of Oga's worked really well IMO. I got an e-mail about being able to listen to the music on various streaming platforms about 10 days ago--haven't played it yet but thought it was cool that you could.


----------



## ejgonz2

HuskieJohn said:


> Rumor I read said it would be closed after New Years and back up for Spring Break and we get the DL updates as part of the 50th refresh...again it’s only a rumor.



Thanks. We’ll be there early March. I was afraid you’d say that.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ember-27/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q4wo0926190930190006C


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ember-27/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q4wo0926190930190006C




Yep I'm getting a shirt.


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> In some of the marketing material for Galaxy's Edge it mentions there being a Local Radio Station being played - is that not happening?
> 
> In the book Black Spire Outpost there is reference to a radio that is played over speakers in the market place that you can hear - maybe they should just do that ... have some music and then occassionally hear the DJ/Host talk about stuff ... maybe even have like fake advertisements / promotions announced
> 
> And then in the Resistance Area have it be more tranquil with more animal sounds and stuff


Can’t say I heard that if it was there.  Beyond the music in the Cantina, the land is very quiet.  Watched the fireworks in Disneyland next to the Falcon and it was just dead silent the entire time, made for a very odd show (there was no music no clapping no oohs and ahhs).  There are some sounds scattered around, but it’s very minimal, nothing like Pandora’s forest life.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...-performance-marketing-disney-plus-espn-plus/


----------



## Douglas Dubh

TheMaxRebo said:


> In some of the marketing material for Galaxy's Edge it mentions there being a Local Radio Station being played - is that not happening?


Yes, I could hear something like that when I was in the restroom.  Plus there are sounds of ships taking off and landing, and the droids make noises.  I didn't find the land quiet at all.


----------



## Gusey

*News* Disneyland Paris is having a park-wide power failure

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177516860775886848


----------



## sherlockmiles

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ember-27/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q4wo0926190930190006C



Love the ornament


----------



## siren0119

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Honestly they might have had a radio station going for some areas it just must have not caught my attention for me to really remember  . I def. heard the ships coming and going sounds, and other clinking noises and such. I'd have to ask my husband if he remembers a radio-station noise going.
> 
> The highlight---Oga's music. Like I really dug that lol and the thumping noise right outside the entrance of Oga's worked really well IMO. I got an e-mail about being able to listen to the music on various streaming platforms about 10 days ago--haven't played it yet but thought it was cool that you could.



Maybe they meant radio transmissions from the comm towers that are around the land? Because those I definitely heard, plus on the datapad you could "hack" the towers and download transmissions as part of your jobs.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/disney-skyliner-merchandise-now-available-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/disney-skyliner-merchandise-now-available-at-walt-disney-world/



I like (and think it is smart) that they have it available at all of the resorts on the skyliner - makes them feel more "special" and like in a group of resorts like the "monorail" resorts


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/disney-skyliner-merchandise-now-available-at-walt-disney-world/


I wasn't tempted until I saw the SW Christmas ornament with the Porgs on it.  Resisting....for now.


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> I like (and think it is smart) that they have it available at all of the resorts on the skyliner - makes them feel more "special" and like in a group of resorts like the "monorail" resorts



I'll be shopping the second we walk into Pop.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Live coverage of Skyliner media event (assuming link works)


----------



## bearybubba

Man I just hope they still have these ornaments when we are there in 31 days!!! I love the Haunted Mansion and the Star Wars!


----------



## sherlockmiles

bearybubba said:


> Man I just hope they still have these ornaments when we are there in 31 days!!! I love the Haunted Mansion and the Star Wars!


SInce The merchandise will also be available at the Riviera Resort later this year when it opens, you SHOULD be OK.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update *

https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/disn...ls-removed-at-disneys-riviera-resort-station/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-only-at-epcot/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q4wo0926190012A


----------



## rteetz

*News


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177599540146380802*


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177599540146380802*




not surprised, I think it made sense for both sides .... interested to see what the final terms are between the two sides


and here is official statement from Sony ... includes allowing Spiderman to appear in other future Marvel films as well:


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177599540146380802*


Very cool.  Was interesting it got so public.  just probably all about the money and negotiating tactics .. Just how cable providers pull certain channels from their services to get a better deal.


----------



## jknezek

I'm glad Sony and Disney worked this out. I'd be surprised if his role in the MCU isn't limited by this picture going forward. I know they  have more rights, but it seems like this was a good warning shot from Sony. Yes it behooves both companies to do one more to follow up and close up the strings that were left in Far From Home, but Disney has plenty of characters they own to use going forward. I expect Spiderman will be pulled back from the MCU due to being too busy being a Friendly Neighborhood Spiderman for a while so Sony can make a mess of whatever they are planning with Venom and Spidey's traditional nemeses (yes I had to look up the plural)...


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177608212671062016


----------



## Bing Showei

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177608212671062016


I just tape a thousand dollar bill to my forehead. My wife thinks it's a lot more attractive. I just find it makes the point more succinctly.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177599540146380802*



Not to say Sony is incompetent - but this makes me VERY happy.


----------



## mollmoll4

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177608212671062016



Can't wait to see how much they discount these at the outlet. I can't imagine anyone willing to pay $600 for.... that.... I would consider wearing them if someone paid ME that much though. They are just not attractive.


----------



## SaharanTea

"Cool story, bro" moment incoming:

This isn't news, but I just wanted to post something positive and give a thanks to rteetz.  On our trip this summer the one souvenir I bought was a mug (at full price--very uncharacteristic of me).

I first spotted it in a post here from Ryan some months back, and I was determined to check it out.  I found it in the Splash gift shop and bought it on our last night.  It has turned into probably my favorite souvenir I've ever bought as an adult.  I have an irrational affinity for this thing.



Pardon the interruption and thanks for your indulgence.


----------



## firefly_ris

I want to say these ears and their price scream "out of touch"... but maybe I'm wrong...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*PHOTOS*

Photo tour of the rooms at Riviera


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177599267063717888


----------



## Brocktoon

jknezek said:


> I'm glad Sony and Disney worked this out. I'd be surprised if his role in the MCU isn't limited by this picture going forward. I know they  have more rights, but it seems like this was a good warning shot from Sony. Yes it behooves both companies to do one more to follow up and close up the strings that were left in Far From Home, but Disney has plenty of characters they own to use going forward. I expect Spiderman will be pulled back from the MCU due to being too busy being a Friendly Neighborhood Spiderman for a while so Sony can make a mess of whatever they are planning with Venom and Spidey's traditional nemeses (yes I had to look up the plural)...



Yep, the 3rd Spidey film was already planned and pitched to the creative teams.  But the unnamed future MCU film should be an easy way for Disney to remove Spidey in a planned fashion if they need to.


----------



## Brocktoon

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/disney-skyliner-merchandise-now-available-at-walt-disney-world/



Some of the Skyliner merch is starting to show up on the ShopDisney website and app.  Nothing for the ornaments yet, but a lot of the stuff may not be resort exclusive


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Brocktoon said:


> Some of the Skyliner merch is starting to show up on the ShopDisney website and app.  Nothing for the ornaments yet, but a lot of the stuff may not be resort exclusive




here is what is currently on Shop Disney ... I actually like the toy ones better than the ornaments.  Also have the pins and magic bands for those who partake


----------



## TheMaxRebo

anyone seeing any other reports of this?  Would definitely impact things like stroller rentals and food delivery:

"Soon, Walt Disney World resorts will no longer allow companies to deliver and drop off goods with their bell services desks.  That includes companies like stroller rentals, owner’s locker and food service companies.  Here’s the details.

According to Kingdom Strollers, a trusted affiliate of this website, beginning October 1, 2019, guests who have not already reserved a stroller rental drop off will be required to meet a representative of a goods delivery service IN PERSON at the resort.  This new change will affect ALL outside vendors as well."



https://www.kennythepirate.com/2019...-jfkIbwtFnjz8oJ50hbB2Cz4g61A6HmQB6iNslL3GP8pk


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> anyone seeing any other reports of this?  Would definitely impact things like stroller rentals and food delivery:
> 
> "Soon, Walt Disney World resorts will no longer allow companies to deliver and drop off goods with their bell services desks.  That includes companies like stroller rentals, owner’s locker and food service companies.  Here’s the details.
> 
> According to Kingdom Strollers, a trusted affiliate of this website, beginning October 1, 2019, guests who have not already reserved a stroller rental drop off will be required to meet a representative of a goods delivery service IN PERSON at the resort.  This new change will affect ALL outside vendors as well."
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2019...-jfkIbwtFnjz8oJ50hbB2Cz4g61A6HmQB6iNslL3GP8pk



So they're not dis-allowing deliveries, just you need to be able to be there to pick up your delivery, not have it dropped at bell services?

Seems fair to me. 

Is this on resort board yet? Looking forward to that thread...


----------



## mollmoll4

TheMaxRebo said:


> anyone seeing any other reports of this?  Would definitely impact things like stroller rentals and food delivery:
> 
> "Soon, Walt Disney World resorts will no longer allow companies to deliver and drop off goods with their bell services desks.  That includes companies like stroller rentals, owner’s locker and food service companies.  Here’s the details.
> 
> According to Kingdom Strollers, a trusted affiliate of this website, beginning October 1, 2019, guests who have not already reserved a stroller rental drop off will be required to meet a representative of a goods delivery service IN PERSON at the resort.  This new change will affect ALL outside vendors as well."
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2019...-jfkIbwtFnjz8oJ50hbB2Cz4g61A6HmQB6iNslL3GP8pk


Thanks for posting! Finally forced me to rent our stroller for the end of Oct before this goes into effect


----------



## pepperandchips

Farro said:


> So they're not dis-allowing deliveries, just you need to be able to be there to pick up your delivery, not have it dropped at bell services?
> 
> Seems fair to me.
> 
> Is this on resort board yet? Looking forward to that thread...


It seems like rather a hardship for people who are renting mobility assistance items. Previously when a guest needed an ECV, wheelchair, knee scooter, or some other mobility aid that he/she couldn't travel with, that item could be dropped off in advance of arrival and be ready and waiting at bell services as soon as needed. Now there will be a challenge of coordinating delivery with the vendor. I wonder whether there will be a designated spot for pickups and how busy that will be. From their video, it sounds like Kingdom Strollers doesn't know the answer to those questions yet either.


----------



## SG131

Farro said:


> So they're not dis-allowing deliveries, just you need to be able to be there to pick up your delivery, not have it dropped at bell services?
> 
> Seems fair to me.
> 
> Is this on resort board yet? Looking forward to that thread...


I understand both sides.  I can see disney not wanting to be liable for expensive scooters and strollers.  In a perfect world you could set delivery time for when you're supposed to arrive.  But if your plane is delayed and you don't get in until 10 pm then you may miss whatever is planned for the park the next morning because you have to wait for the scooter to arrive.  And since you never know how long DME will take you could end up wasting a few hours on your first day sitting around waiting for the delivery if you schedule it later to be safe.


----------



## Farro

pepperandchips said:


> It seems like rather a hardship for people who are renting mobility assistance items. Previously when a guest needed an ECV, wheelchair, knee scooter, or some other mobility aid that he/she couldn't travel with, that item could be dropped off in advance of arrival and be ready and waiting at bell services as soon as needed. Now there will be a challenge of coordinating delivery with the vendor. I wonder whether there will be a designated spot for pickups and how busy that will be. From their video, it sounds like Kingdom Strollers doesn't know the answer to those questions yet either.



Perhaps there will be an exception for the disabled? 

But for everything else (groceries, strollers, etc.) seems fair.


----------



## JETSDAD




----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> Perhaps there will be an exception for the disabled?
> 
> But for everything else (groceries, strollers, etc.) seems fair.



I deifnitely can see this as "fair" but at the same time it was very nice to not have to be there when a stroller we rented was delivered or plan it so that it was there waiting for us when we arrived

so is it the worst thing ever?  No, but could also be seen as another example of Disney not putting the customer experience first


----------



## mollmoll4

JETSDAD said:


>



Wow this sounds like a logistical nightmare for these companies. I think it's still going to be pretty easy for folks like Amazon, because they already tell you when they are en route... but this is going to require a lot of process overhaul for some of the smaller vendors.


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> I deifnitely can see this as "fair" but at the same time it was very nice to not have to be there when a stroller we rented was delivered or plan it so that it was there waiting for us when we arrived
> 
> so is it the worst thing ever?  No, but could also be seen as another example of Disney not putting the customer experience first



My take it was inevitable based on the sheer amount of people having groceries delivered to bell services everyday and I'm not talking about DVC resorts. I think we may be the only people left who don't do deliveries to the hotel....sad stroller/ecvs will have to suffer but not sure how they would differentiate?  Maybe they can work with that and perhaps only food type deliveries would be affected.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disney Cruiseline adjusts on-board booking discount ... no longer includes any onboard credit to spend during future cruise

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...EUqceTd0wrntwSeDio4S9HCJxpsxLLLh1_0qb6V2iXTaI


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> anyone seeing any other reports of this?  Would definitely impact things like stroller rentals and food delivery:
> 
> "Soon, Walt Disney World resorts will no longer allow companies to deliver and drop off goods with their bell services desks.  That includes companies like stroller rentals, owner’s locker and food service companies.  Here’s the details.
> 
> According to Kingdom Strollers, a trusted affiliate of this website, beginning October 1, 2019, guests who have not already reserved a stroller rental drop off will be required to meet a representative of a goods delivery service IN PERSON at the resort.  This new change will affect ALL outside vendors as well."
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2019...-jfkIbwtFnjz8oJ50hbB2Cz4g61A6HmQB6iNslL3GP8pk



Curious how strict the All outside vendors really is.   Surely they wont be doing things that affect the business centers at their hotels, otherwise they’d be kissing the convention business goodbye, so maybe more companies will be making their deliveries packages...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> My take it was inevitable based on the sheer amount of people having groceries delivered to bell services everyday and I'm not talking about DVC resorts. I think we may be the only people left who don't do deliveries to the hotel....sad stroller/ecvs will have to suffer but not sure how they would differentiate?  Maybe they can work with that and perhaps only food type deliveries would be affected.



I get that side of it but the flip side is, Disney charges a premium as it is to stay on property and they could just hire more people to handle this ... not like they will lower the room rates because this is no longer being offered

Guess I feel if you are charging like a full service/premium/luxury brand, you should provide service above and beyond what might be "fair".

Feels like just another example of "getting less while paying more"


----------



## rteetz




----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


>



I wonder if there were too many instances of lost items or wrong deliveries that Disney was being blamed for or getting caught in the middle of so they just said enough.

But my cynical nature tells me it’s purely $$ related.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/slow...-pilot-program-at-magic-kingdom-area-resorts/


----------



## jknezek

dlavender said:


> I wonder if there were too many instances of lost items or wrong deliveries that Disney was being blamed for or getting caught in the middle of so they just said enough.
> 
> But my cynical nature tells me it’s purely $$ related.



I think a lot of it is the clutter and space. Those ECVs chew up a lot of room and even our last trip to Fort Wilderness we saw 10-15 waiting for pickup on the way in and more than that some days when we went to grab the bus. Plus a pile of strollers. I wouldn't be surprised, however, if Disney gets in on this game as far as the resorts. Kind of like the golf carts at Fort Wilderness. They used to get dropped off by the vendors, now you need to go pick them up and drop them off. Disney charges around a 50% premium over the outside vendors for their own to avoid the hassle. Wouldn't be surprised to see something similar happen with ECVs and strollers at the resorts. As for other deliveries, it's just a hassle. A relatively new hassle that has become unmanageable and the more people that order food and Amazon stuff, the less is spent at Disney's absurd prices and the more they need space to put it and staff to deal with it. So they'll just keep making it less convenient to do and discourage as many people as possible.


----------



## BrianL

Anyone see the news? Spider-Man is back to the MCU for at least one more movie and other cameos. Sony and Disney came to terms - hooray! Our long nightmare is over...at least for now.


----------



## intertile

TheMaxRebo said:


> Rise of Skywalker and Mandelorian Magic Bands coming
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177288766332891136
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177288612959809536


I want the mandalorian...this in store only crap is killing me!


----------



## mollmoll4

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/slow...-pilot-program-at-magic-kingdom-area-resorts/



I don't know why - but the single latex black and orange balloons are cracking me up. Why not spring for some of the themed balloons that they sell at the party? It would look so much better.


----------



## pooh'smate

Some news regarding the new vendor delivery rule from Garden Grocer's FB page


----------



## crazy4wdw

Disney Cruise Line is eliminating the credit that you receive for booking a future cruise while on the ship.  

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...adjusts-their-onboard-booking-discount-offer/


----------



## Kbosch

TheMaxRebo said:


> anyone seeing any other reports of this?  Would definitely impact things like stroller rentals and food delivery:
> 
> "Soon, Walt Disney World resorts will no longer allow companies to deliver and drop off goods with their bell services desks.  That includes companies like stroller rentals, owner’s locker and food service companies.  Here’s the details.
> 
> According to Kingdom Strollers, a trusted affiliate of this website, beginning October 1, 2019, guests who have not already reserved a stroller rental drop off will be required to meet a representative of a goods delivery service IN PERSON at the resort.  This new change will affect ALL outside vendors as well."
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2019...-jfkIbwtFnjz8oJ50hbB2Cz4g61A6HmQB6iNslL3GP8pk



Perfect timing.  We arrive tomorrow and are having a stroller delivered.  I wonder what will happen when it needs to be picked up?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Kbosch said:


> Perfect timing.  We arrive tomorrow and are having a stroller delivered.  I wonder what will happen when it needs to be picked up?




This begins October 1st.


----------



## Iowamomof4

SaintsManiac said:


> This begins October 1st.


Technically, it begins with reservations made on or after Oct. 1.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Kbosch said:


> Perfect timing.  We arrive tomorrow and are having a stroller delivered.  I wonder what will happen when it needs to be picked up?



not sure if this is the global policy or just for Orlando Stroller Rental, they are saying if you made your reservation before Oct 1st you can still pick up and drop off at the resort like in the past:


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

pooh'smate said:


> Some news regarding the new vendor delivery rule from Garden Grocer's FB page
> View attachment 439426


So much for the discussion of thinking it should really apply only to groceries with mobility and strollers (depending on the poster) should get the pass.

On the one hand I have zero issues with it on the other hand I totally get how planning a pickup window for physical pickup when on your WDW vacation can be a big stressor.

It's nice though that in MaxRebo's subsequent post that at least one stroller company has pickup at the airport though for some people the point was to not have to lug it around. Either way at least it's an option added.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I mentioned this change to my wife and her response was: "well, I bet someone now creates a new job to wait for strollers for people"


----------



## only hope

TheMaxRebo said:


> I mentioned this change to my wife and her response was: "well, I bet someone now creates a new job to wait for strollers for people"



I wouldn’t mind making a bit of money at the end of my Disney day. Would pay for the 1/5 tank of gas to get there and back and maybe a drink at Oga’s.


----------



## only hope

I've just started watching the Force Friday video. I miss seeing Warwick at SWW and Celebration of HP! Anyways, these screenshots are from the video- thought some who aren't interested in the video may like this.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Deborah Cho tasked to direct Obi Wan Disney+ series


----------



## MissGina5

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Deborah Cho tasked to direct Obi Wan Disney+ series


A FEMALE DIRECTOR! BE STILL MY HEART


----------



## rteetz

Impressions de France closes October 2nd for the refurb and upgrade for the Beauty and the Beast sing a long.


----------



## mollmoll4

rteetz said:


> Impressions de France closes October 2nd for the refurb and upgrade for the Beauty and the Beast sing a long.



Dang. Was hoping to catch that on our trip. Is there a reopen date yet?


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177637087811702784


----------



## rteetz

mollmoll4 said:


> Dang. Was hoping to catch that on our trip. Is there a reopen date yet?


January


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177637087811702784



I really home they release the music to this on MP3 or something


----------



## RolloTomasi

I have a question about Impressions de France. Is the movie going away and now it'll be the sing-a-long? Or is the sing-a-long something else entirely? Or a weird combination of both? I'll admit, if the movie is gone I'll miss it. I always enjoy it.


----------



## scrappinginontario

I’m disappointed with the changes to ECV pickups.

At least one stroller company is offering pickup and drop off at the Orlando airport.  I can see that working well.

I think the ECV companies are the ones who will be hardest hit   Now their once or twice a day pickups and deliveries will need to happen numerous times each day.  Guessing we’ll see this reflected in the cost of rentals.

I have always raved about how easy Disney makes it for guests to pick up mobility aids.  This all changes today.   We would happily pay a fee if required to pick up and drop off at our resort.


----------



## rteetz

RolloTomasi said:


> I have a question about Impressions de France. Is the movie going away and now it'll be the sing-a-long? Or is the sing-a-long something else entirely? Or a weird combination of both? I'll admit, if the movie is gone I'll miss it. I always enjoy it.


No they will both run.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

scrappinginontario said:


> I’m disappointed with the changes to ECV pickups.
> 
> At least one stroller company is offering pickup and drop off at the Orlando airport.  I can see that working well.
> 
> I think the ECV companies are the ones who will be hardest hit   Now their once or twice a day pickups and deliveries will need to happen numerous times each day.  Guessing we’ll see this reflected in the cost of rentals.
> 
> I have always raved about how easy Disney makes it for guests to pick up mobility aids.  This all changes today.   We would happily pay a fee if required to pick up and drop off at our resort.



Somone in the dedicated thread said their understanding is Disney has a new dedicated arrangement with one provider of scooters and strollers that will be able to do the drop off and pick up at the bell hop - so if it is that or that Disney themselves gets into the rental business, I think there will be someone way to do this.  Especially with the mobility devices I think that is a bad look if they make someone who needs one wait hours to get theirs - so now there will be two options: use the one vendor/Disney direct for convenience (and likely a higher price) or you can use a 3rd party for lower price (though maybe higher than before) but less convenience

I also expect and uptick of people bringing their own scooters as, especially if now comparing it to "Disney prices" to rent, you can buy one for the cost of a handful of rentals


----------



## OKW Lover

TheMaxRebo said:


> Somone in the dedicated thread said their understanding is Disney has a new dedicated arrangement with one provider of scooters and strollers that will be able to do the drop off and pick up at the bell hop -


That's pretty much the system that is currently in place.  They instituted that system several years ago limiting the number of outside vendors that could do that.  The vendors had to be vetted by Disney (and perhaps paid for the privilege) before they were allowed to rent.


----------



## DisneyRobin

I’m thinking that Disney is getting into the ECV and stroller rental business for resort guest during their length of stay. 

They rent at the parks and it’s such an inconvenience that you can’t bring the rental back to your resort as there’s still so much walking to do after leaving a park. 

I’m thinking that maybe they’ll offer ECVs and strollers as an option when you’re booking your room. In addition to park hoppers, dining plans and photo passes, maybe we’ll be able to include a stroller or ECV in our reservation and have it waiting in the room for us when we arrive. 

That would be super convenient and Disney would make money. They must see this big opportunity and they’re already in the rental business at the parks. 

When we had to rent a wheelchair for length of stay one year when my son had an injury, it was such a pain trying to find the right company and see what they had in stock and check pricing, etc. When we finally did have a wheelchair delivered to our resort from some company, it had an issue and needed to be exchanged. Luckily, the contemporary saud that they have 2 wheelchairs available to borrow for free and one happened to be available so it all worked out. 

I remember thinking that it would be so nice if Disney had length of stay rentals that were reliable and at a fair price. Maybe that’s coming. 

It reminds me of the Minnie vans... For years we’d take cabs (and now Ubers) btwn resorts and parks to save time. I had to remember to carry cash for the taxis which I often forgot since everything would get charged to the room. I always wished Disney would provide their own taxis and we could charge them to the room (and they could make money!). Now they have Minnie vans!  They can’t really ban other taxis/Uber’s but they do give their Minnie vans exclusive access to the bus area at mk....


----------



## CastAStone

TheMaxRebo said:


> not sure if this is the global policy or just for Orlando Stroller Rental, they are saying if you made your reservation before Oct 1st you can still pick up and drop off at the resort like in the past:
> 
> View attachment 439433


Oy. We rent strollers specifically because we couldn’t fit 4 adults, 4 suitcases, all our carry ons, 2 children in car seats, and 2 strollers into a minivan. This doesn’t help solve that at all.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OKW Lover said:


> That's pretty much the system that is currently in place.  They instituted that system several years ago limiting the number of outside vendors that could do that.  The vendors had to be vetted by Disney (and perhaps paid for the privilege) before they were allowed to rent.



I think the idea now (assuming this person had correct information) is there would be just 1 vendor that is the official one Disney uses instead of several"preferred" ones - so you would be stuck with whatever pricing this one company has for the convenience


----------



## RolloTomasi

rteetz said:


> No they will both run.



Oh thank goodness. I’ll miss it in November but hopefully I’ll be able to catch it again when I’m there for Festival of the Arts.


----------



## hertamaniac

Disneyland Paris' new The Twilight Zone Tower of Terror video looks amazing.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177944354423541761


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Looks like during some construction there are no animals outside the windows at Sanaa

https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/construction-outside-of-sanaa-removes-view-of-animals/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FYI for those interested

The Joe Rohde designed Mickey ears will not come with an eating in them, by Joe is encouraging people to add them themselves though


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178013801620234241


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/gran...keljG6Un5IqhVAzBQKjUFabNgRv7X4uCCF10Y9jRR2tIU


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/gran...keljG6Un5IqhVAzBQKjUFabNgRv7X4uCCF10Y9jRR2tIU



Very nice!


----------



## samsteele

scrappinginontario said:


> Disney is better able to accept non-US cell phone numbers.


Sad but true. I just fib that I don't have a cell phone and take the pager. Easy. No stress. And I get my call in to Cape May within 5 mins. WDW does not play well with non-US cell phones.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-sold-out-for-october-1st/


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178023494501769217


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178023494501769217


Is this a sneak peak of Oct 1 or 2020?


----------



## rteetz

scrappinginontario said:


> Is this a sneak peak of Oct 1 or 2020?


2020


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178023494501769217



Is it supposed to be like you are viewing from the top of the new festival center being built?


----------



## Brianstl

TheMaxRebo said:


> Is it supposed to be like you are viewing from the top of the new festival center being built?


I haven’t watched it yet, did they ask for a couple hundred dollars for some deserts?


----------



## Bay Max

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/events/mic...halloween-party-sold-out-for-september-27.htm



I was there on the 27th and it was mobbed.  It seemed less crowded in the parks earlier that day (before the party).  It was so uncomfortable that I would up leaving early.


----------



## jade1

Douglas Dubh said:


> Yes, I could hear something like that when I was in the restroom.



Which are genius by the way-they look like they haven't been cleaned in 50 years. 

But I could use a bit more music at SWGE as well (similar to the HP Lands as mentioned), incredible place either way though.


----------



## Bay Max

TheMaxRebo said:


> anyone seeing any other reports of this?  Would definitely impact things like stroller rentals and food delivery:
> 
> "Soon, Walt Disney World resorts will no longer allow companies to deliver and drop off goods with their bell services desks.  That includes companies like stroller rentals, owner’s locker and food service companies.  Here’s the details.
> 
> According to Kingdom Strollers, a trusted affiliate of this website, beginning October 1, 2019, guests who have not already reserved a stroller rental drop off will be required to meet a representative of a goods delivery service IN PERSON at the resort.  This new change will affect ALL outside vendors as well."
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2019...-jfkIbwtFnjz8oJ50hbB2Cz4g61A6HmQB6iNslL3GP8pk



I wonder if this also applies to Turner Drugs.


----------



## Lalalyn

Bay Max said:


> I wonder if this also applies to Turner Drugs.



What’s hard about that is I don’t know anyone who plans on using Turner Drugs at Disney.  I’d guess they get used when people forget medication or get sick while there. 

I used Turner Drugs when I got the flu at Disney. Family was at the parks. I was in the room with a high fever, chills etc. I called the front desk and begged them to bring them to have someone bring the prescription to my room.  I could have made it to the lobby to pick it up — sneezing and breathing all over lots of people along the way. So I could have met the driver. But I’m sure people appreciated me staying in my room.


----------



## Bay Max

Lalalyn said:


> What’s hard about that is I don’t know anyone who plans on using Turner Drugs at Disney.  I’d guess they get used when people forget medication or get sick while there.
> 
> I used Turner Drugs when I got the flu at Disney. Family was at the parks. I was in the room with a high fever, chills etc. I called the front desk and begged them to bring them to have someone bring the prescription to my room.  I could have made it to the lobby to pick it up — sneezing and breathing all over lots of people along the way. So I could have met the driver. But I’m sure people appreciated me staying in my room.



I use Turner Drugs every trip.  I get drinking water, contact lens solution, sun block, and other supplies delivered to the hotel on the day of my arrival.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/09/scooterbug-becomes-walt-disney-worlds.html?m=1


----------



## CastAStone

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/09/scooterbug-becomes-walt-disney-worlds.html?m=1


This is a bad idea. That company has 0 stroller knowledge. You can tell by the strollers they’re renting.


----------



## Loopster

danikoski said:


> Apparently there's a petition circulating against the photo boxes
> http://chng.it/6yJZJnHcxB


I signed this petition last week and received an email update this morning regarding the photo boxes. Not sure how true it is but this is what was sent: 

_A source from an Instagram post has claimed that Photoboxes at Mickey's Town Square in Magic Kingdom have been removed.
Our voices are being heard! This is great news  one down but quite a few more to go. Keep fighting, spreading the message, voicing your emails and signing the petition.
We are all making a difference.
@martsartuk_

Can anyone confirm?


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/09/scooterbug-becomes-walt-disney-worlds.html?m=1


This is about what I expected. One provider that is paying Disney gobs to make it simple, and then everyone else is forced into an uncomfortable compromise for cheaper options. The good news is, you can still get what you want. The bad news is, you are going to pay more for it. That is pretty much the perfect description of WDW these days.


----------



## umichigan10

This very well could have been mentioned up thread, and I apologize if I’m repeating a question. But where can you find the illuminations stream tonight? Parks blog? YouTube?


----------



## rteetz

umichigan10 said:


> This very well could have been mentioned up thread, and I apologize if I’m repeating a question. But where can you find the illuminations stream tonight? Parks blog? YouTube?


Disney is not streaming it unfortunately. There will be several youtubers streaming it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/09/scooterbug-becomes-walt-disney-worlds.html?m=1





CastAStone said:


> This is a bad idea. That company has 0 stroller knowledge. You can tell by the strollers they’re renting.




About what I expected.  Guess if there is a potential silver lining:
- you can still get/leave your scooter and stroller with bell services if you want, just choice is limited (and I expect price to be higher)
- other companies will adapt with other models - already seeing Orlando Stroller Rental advertise being able to pick up/drop off your stroller right at the airport which may work better for some people (again, more choice I think it good)
- I presume the other/non-selected "preferred" rental companies will no longer pay a fee to Disney to be called "Preferred" meaning the companies many people rent from could see rates go down,obviously with the trade off less convenience


So defitinitely will cause people to have to change/adapt a bit, but maybe the end result won't be as bad as feared


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...-save-40-on-a-stay-at-disneys-riviera-resort/


----------



## rteetz

https://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/disney-rumor-round-up-september-2019/


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...-save-40-on-a-stay-at-disneys-riviera-resort/


If anyone can share a link to the actual offer, it would be greatly appreciated! I don't see it on the regular Disney World "special offers" page.


----------



## ladyderks

Iowamomof4 said:


> If anyone can share a link to the actual offer, it would be greatly appreciated! I don't see it on the regular Disney World "special offers" page.


 Last time they did something like this - I had to call direct. Think I called - 1-407-939-1313


----------



## rteetz

The final day of Illuminations...


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178686706628857856


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.wdwmagic.com/recreation...-golf-closing-for-week-long-refurbishment.htm


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update *

https://www.micechat.com/238127-disneyland-update-fantastic-drastic-unplugging-a-classic/


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> Disney is not streaming it unfortunately. There will be several youtubers streaming it.


Thanks for the heads up, I’ll have to look around for a good stream


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178670892047454208


----------



## SaintsManiac

umichigan10 said:


> Thanks for the heads up, I’ll have to look around for a good stream




Maybe @yulilin3 will be streaming?


----------



## mollmoll4

SaintsManiac said:


> Maybe @yulilin3 will be streaming?



Looks like The DIS will be streaming on YouTube


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178704341458411521


----------



## yulilin3

SaintsManiac said:


> Maybe @yulilin3 will be streaming?


That is correct  info in my signature


----------



## rteetz

mollmoll4 said:


> Looks like The DIS will be streaming on YouTube
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178704341458411521


This isn't a live steam just a premiere of a multi angle 4K film of it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178670892047454208



aka - the song your kids will be singing non stop for the next 6 months


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ion-debuts-exclusively-on-disney-cruise-line/


----------



## Gusey

Frozen 2 Tracklist, including a song sung by Jonathan Groff, Evan Rachel Wood and Reindeer(s) Are Better Than People (Cont.)


----------



## MissGina5

Gusey said:


> Frozen 2 Tracklist, including a song sung by Jonathan Groff, Evan Rachel Wood and Reindeer(s) Are Better Than People (Cont.)


Excited for Kristoff to get a non reindeer based song as well!


----------



## Ariel484

MissGina5 said:


> Excited for Kristoff to get a non reindeer based song as well!


Seriously, I COULD NOT believe they cast Jonathan Groff and THAT was his song. ??!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Ariel484 said:


> Seriously, I COULD NOT believe they cast Jonathan Groff and THAT was his song. ??!



if I recall correctly they had gotten the movie laid out and then realized they had no songs for him at all which is why they added in the Reindeer song so he had at least something.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178734143372496896


----------



## chicagoshannon

umichigan10 said:


> Thanks for the heads up, I’ll have to look around for a good stream


I know ResortTV1 will be streaming.   Haven't seen any others announce anything yet.


----------



## wareagle57

Anyone heading to Epcot tonight for the final show? I'm wondering how much more crowded it will be than usual. We are planning to get there 2 hours early and hoping that is enough. 

I know this is unlikely, but I'm also hoping maybe they will have an ending with extra pryro like the holiday shows to send it out with a bang. I seriously doubt it, but that would be so cool. That was always my favorite part of Illuminations and they reduced them greatly this past Christmas on the night we were there.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...000-investment-for-local-youth-organizations/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wareagle57 said:


> Anyone heading to Epcot tonight for the final show? I'm wondering how much more crowded it will be than usual. We are planning to get there 2 hours early and hoping that is enough.
> 
> I know this is unlikely, but I'm also hoping maybe they will have an ending with extra pryro like the holiday shows to send it out with a bang. I seriously doubt it, but that would be so cool. That was always my favorite part of Illuminations and they reduced them greatly this past Christmas on the night we were there.




looks like people are already in their spots for viewing so if you have a specific spot you want to watch from, might want to go earlier


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178745896990887937


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178745896990887937


----------



## wareagle57

TheMaxRebo said:


> looks like people are already in their spots for viewing so if you have a specific spot you want to watch from, might want to go earlier
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178745896990887937


 
Wow thanks. I knew some would be there much earlier but just figured as big as the viewing area is that we’d be able to get something on the front rower somewhere. I might just head up on my own to get a spot.


----------



## Tigger's ally

wareagle57 said:


> Wow thanks. I knew some would be there much earlier but just figured as big as the viewing area is that we’d be able to get something on the front rower somewhere. I might just head up on my own to get a spot.


Grab a slushy on the way!


----------



## crazy4wdw

Walt Disney World Cast a sneak peek of Mickey's & Minnie's Runaway Railway.


----------



## Q-man

AvidDisReader said:


> Interesting that Powell is being used as the "Fall Person" when the rumors indicate it was Chapek who* cut back on the original plans for Galaxy's edge*.   You have to believe that the poor attendance in the Parks that were expected to explode will make Chapek's chances of taking over after Iger slim.    If Disney+ has a successful start, the good bet will be that Mayer gets the nod.  I love big corporate internal intrigue.



They learned nothing from Pandora.  You've got one fantastic ride in FoP and a boring flop in NRJ from making it too short of an experience to cut costs. I've ridden FoP at least a dozen times and NRJ twice.


----------



## Q-man

SaintsManiac said:


> I will always be shocked at how wrong we all were about Galaxy's Edge making things insane.



We old.  Disney made a land for males over 40-45 that doesn't interest the younger generations like they assumed it would.  

Not ceding JK Rowling control over merchandising to get the Harry Potter deal done is looking like a bigger and bigger mistake.  Those of you that deal with risk management know the number one risk mistake is choosing the wrong strategy.  I can't help but wonder if paying the Lucas billions to Universal for complete control of Marvel wouldn't have been a better strategy.


----------



## firefly_ris

Q-man said:


> They learned nothing from Pandora.  You've got one fantastic ride in FoP and a boring flop in NRJ from making it too short of an experience to cut costs. I've ridden FoP at least a dozen times on NRJ twice.



Not sure they care as long as they sell enough Banshee shoulder puppets...


----------



## Q-man

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think the way you experienced it / view it is exactly how Disney wants families to view it ...
> 
> ... But I think Disney underestimated the "originally trilogy only fans" that don't care about any of the new stuff ... They want to be "in the original trilogies" way more than wanting to be "in the broader Star Wars Universe"



Great point.


----------



## Q-man

firefly_ris said:


> Not sure they care as long as they sell enough Banshee shoulder puppets...



True. Pandora is a smash hit even with a mediocre second ride so why spend the money to make a land with two E-ticket rides.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178799265281384448


----------



## TheMaxRebo

To the surprise of no one the crowds are there tonight at Epcot.  I thought I was ok with moving on but definitely tearing up (and I am not even there!)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178822346163007488


----------



## rteetz

A wet final Illuminaitions!


----------



## rteetz

And so it ends but as Promise says, We go on!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FYI

Last but off of the barges from Illuminations ever (took place at 10:30 last night)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Happy 48th Birthday to WDW and Magic Kingdom and Happy 37th Birthday to EPCOT!!!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> Happy 48th Birthday to WDW and Magic Kingdom and Happy 37th Birthday to EPCOT!!!
> 
> View attachment 440596


It would have been the 20th anniversary of Illuminations too...Why did Disney have to end that show yesterday?


----------



## OSUZorba

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> It would have been the 20th anniversary of Illuminations too...Why did Disney have to end that show yesterday?


It started on Oct 1. Oct 1 - Sept 30 is a full 365 days. Today would've been 20 years and one day.


----------



## rteetz

OSUZorba said:


> It started on Oct 1. Oct 1 - Sept 30 is a full 365 days. Today would've been 20 years and one day.


And if we want to get really technical Illuminations first previewed on September 30th.


----------



## C.beara

OSUZorba said:


> It started on Oct 1. Oct 1 - Sept 30 is a full 365 days. Today would've been 20 years and one day.



Do you celebrate your birthday on the day before you were born?


----------



## WinnieAndMinnie17

Not sure where to comment this but whats the chances the hours change for my 11/4-11/10 trip? Seeing 9-9 for most parks but when I look at todays date has a 8am opening at MK. Is it safe to say my days will be locked in for 9-9? Was hoping for a 8am start at MK!


----------



## rteetz

WinnieAndMinnie17 said:


> Not sure where to comment this but whats the chances the hours change for my 11/4-11/10 trip? Seeing 9-9 for most parks but when I look at todays date has a 8am opening at MK. Is it safe to say my days will be locked in for 9-9? Was hoping for a 8am start at MK!


Depends on anticipated crowds.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/cran...olition-of-innoventions-west-in-future-world/


----------



## rteetz

*News

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/imagineering-presents-the-epcot-experience-signage-revealed-at-epcot/*


----------



## SaintsManiac

WinnieAndMinnie17 said:


> Not sure where to comment this but whats the chances the hours change for my 11/4-11/10 trip? Seeing 9-9 for most parks but when I look at todays date has a 8am opening at MK. Is it safe to say my days will be locked in for 9-9? Was hoping for a 8am start at MK!




I know it says Thanksgiving watch, but we will update as soon as November is updated. Subscribe to this thread:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/thanksgiving-through-1st-week-of-dec-park-hours.3772037/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ime-spectacular-epcot-experience-debut-today/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> It would have been the 20th anniversary of Illuminations too...Why did Disney have to end that show yesterday?



in other ways, nice that EPCOT Forever shares a "birthday" with it


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> in other ways, nice that EPCOT Forever shares a "birthday" with it


And it may make it to a 1 year anniversary before being replaced...


----------



## DisneyRobin

WinnieAndMinnie17 said:


> Not sure where to comment this but whats the chances the hours change for my 11/4-11/10 trip? Seeing 9-9 for most parks but when I look at todays date has a 8am opening at MK. Is it safe to say my days will be locked in for 9-9? Was hoping for a 8am start at MK!


Hi!  I’m also going during Jersey week Nov 6-10 and also waiting for final hours to be released. That week is very busy and all resorts are booked solid. It seems very likely that the mk will open 8am and close around 10 or 11 (except on the party night). If they don’t extend the morning hours on some days, it may be because they’re selling an early morning magic package (7:30-9). I think hs will also open at 8am not 9 as posted now. 

Disney usually releases the final hours about 2 weeks before the month starts so we need to check around mid October. It could be released a little sooner or later... so I’m already checking all the time!  Lol

This is from touring plans:

There are three stages of grief when it comes to Walt Disney World hours:


Approximately 6 months prior to any given month, Disney releases hours and parade/fireworks schedules.  These are usually released on the Disney Travel Agent site first (sorry, travel agents only), with the official site updating a few days later.
Next, about 2 weeks before the start of a month, the entire schedule is updated for that month.  This usually means later closing times and extra parades or nighttime shows.  This update is released solely on the Disney Travel Agent website.
A few days after step 2, the same update is loaded onto the Walt Disney World official website.  When this is done, there are often a few minor changes from the updates that were previously shown on the Travel Agent website.


----------



## WinnieAndMinnie17

DisneyRobin said:


> Hi!  I’m also going during Jersey week Nov 6-10 and also waiting for final hours to be released. That week is very busy and all resorts are booked solid. It seems very likely that the mk will open 8am and close around 10 or 11 (except on the party night). If they don’t extend the morning hours on some days, it may be because they’re selling an early morning magic package (7:30-9). I think hs will also open at 8am not 9 as posted now.
> 
> Disney usually releases the final hours about 2 weeks before the month starts so we need to check around mid October. It could be released a little sooner or later... so I’m already checking all the time!  Lol
> 
> This is from touring plans:
> 
> There are three stages of grief when it comes to Walt Disney World hours:
> 
> 
> Approximately 6 months prior to any given month, Disney releases hours and parade/fireworks schedules.  These are usually released on the Disney Travel Agent site first (sorry, travel agents only), with the official site updating a few days later.
> Next, about 2 weeks before the start of a month, the entire schedule is updated for that month.  This usually means later closing times and extra parades or nighttime shows.  This update is released solely on the Disney Travel Agent website.
> A few days after step 2, the same update is loaded onto the Walt Disney World official website.  When this is done, there are often a few minor changes from the updates that were previously shown on the Travel Agent website.


Awesome thanks, have you gone during this week before? What should I be expecting? We arrive on Monday so ive heard most people from Jersey Week dont show up until that Wednesday/Thursday. You think the crowd levels will be unbearable or just fine? Saw on TP how they dont have any days besides epcot being high. We are going to DHS 11/5, MK 11/6, Epcot 11/7 and then the party 11/8!  Hopefully TP is right because they have my first days as a 5/6 which doesnt seem to crazy.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Between new Epcot merch and Skyliner merch I will need another suitcase.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ular-epcot-forever-merchandise-available-now/


----------



## rteetz




----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ular-epcot-forever-merchandise-available-now/



I am shocked, shock I tells ya, that they have merchandise for this ..... also, I shall buy all of it


----------



## mollmoll4

New Fantasyland MagicBand - featuring sleek new packaging that looks much less wasteful!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


>



Is it just me or is that really rather cool.  I hope they keep that going and maybe update it over time with future changes beyond what is already announced

Though, points off for the Zandarian calling it "Disney World" and not "Walt Disney World"


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mollmoll4 said:


> New Fantasyland MagicBand - featuring sleek new packaging that looks much less wasteful!



I notcied that and first thought was - nice to see them update packaging to use less plastic vs just focusing on straws


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/walt-disney-world-snack-and-drink-prices-increased/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/walt-disney-world-snack-and-drink-prices-increased/



gotta love the start of a new fiscal year!


Just to highlight one thing, since I know a lot of people like them, one thing that increased is the refillable mugs that went from $18.99 to $19.99


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/disney-skyliner-closed-at-disneys-pop-century-resort-this-morning/


----------



## scrappinginontario

New Epcot map shows Innovations West completely gone


----------



## rteetz

scrappinginontario said:


> New Epcot map shows Innovations West completely gone
> 
> View attachment 440672


Well not completely. You still have the art of Disney portion near the Seas.


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> Well not completely. You still have the art of Disney portion near the Seas.


Yes, I agree.  Just showing a whole chunk of 'green space' that was not there yesterday and still houses buildings and a beautiful fountain today, that are ready to be dismantled.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disney announces Frozen Fan Fest starting this Friday

basically you can start to buy a bunch of new merchandise and then use #FrozenFanFest when posting on social media about the new merchandise you just purchased

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/news/2019/10/01/disney-frozen-fan-fest-activities-offerings-more/


----------



## JaxDad

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disney announces Frozen Fan Fest starting this Friday
> 
> basically you can start to buy a bunch of new merchandise and then use #FrozenFanFest when posting on social media about the new merchandise you just purchased
> 
> https://www.laughingplace.com/w/news/2019/10/01/disney-frozen-fan-fest-activities-offerings-more/


Will people get a cut of profits every time they use the hashtag?


----------



## firefly_ris

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disney announces Frozen Fan Fest starting this Friday
> 
> basically you can start to buy a bunch of new merchandise and then use #FrozenFanFest when posting on social media about the new merchandise you just purchased
> 
> https://www.laughingplace.com/w/news/2019/10/01/disney-frozen-fan-fest-activities-offerings-more/




.... I wish you could see my eyes rolling into the back of my head right now. 

But I'm guessing they get willing participation or they wouldn't do it....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

firefly_ris said:


> .... I wish you could see my eyes rolling into the back of my head right now.
> 
> But I'm guessing they get willing participation or they wouldn't do it....



I am sure ... And I don't really mind it if it was just one park of said "fan fest" but merchandise related things seem to be about 98% of it


----------



## Brianstl

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/walt-disney-world-snack-and-drink-prices-increased/


I really can't wait to see the fourth quarter numbers.  There are two ways you can look at this.  First, the quarter is actually going to be much better than expected and they don't see a need to deviate from what they are doing.  Second, this is an attempt to recover some of the income they plan on losing from the discounts they will be rolling out on rooms and tickets.


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> gotta love the start of a new fiscal year!
> 
> 
> Just to highlight one thing, since I know a lot of people like them, one thing that increased is the refillable mugs that went from $18.99 to $19.99


That is tough. They already have limited value considering they can only be used in the resorts.  I have gotten them, but usually shared with my wife and more for the mug itself. Some days you just arent in the resort enough to give it value.  

I wonder how popular they would be if it wasnt for the Dining plan?

Once my wife discovered the coffee is free (there is no chip reader in them) ..we just used our old ones for water and coffee. Not sure we will get one again -- or if we do ..just get one for the mug design as a souvenir. 

I would pay for a cheaper refill option than buying a new mug every time. 

Still surprised they have not offered a park refillable mug. What would that price have to be? $40-50? 
But my guess is those would still be VERY heavily used and cause a lot of congestion and messes at the self-serve soda stations.


----------



## mollmoll4

tlmadden73 said:


> That is tough. They already have limited value considering they can only be used in the resorts.  I have gotten them, but usually shared with my wife and more for the mug itself. Some days you just arent in the resort enough to give it value.
> 
> I wonder how popular they would be if it wasnt for the Dining plan?
> 
> Once my wife discovered the coffee is free (there is no chip reader in them) ..we just used our old ones for water and coffee. Not sure we will get one again -- or if we do ..just get one for the mug design as a souvenir.
> 
> I would pay for a cheaper refill option than buying a new mug every time.
> 
> Still surprised they have not offered a park refillable mug. What would that price have to be? $40-50?
> But my guess is those would still be VERY heavily used and cause a lot of congestion and messes at the self-serve soda stations.



To be fair - the coffee isn't SUPPOSED to be free, there just isn't a chip reader. The iced tea doesn't have one either.

I would love to be able to re-use mugs. We DO find value in this program because we are usually awake in the room for a while once our kids have gone to bed, and we will use the mugs a few times a day for that reason.


----------



## dizneefan13

firefly_ris said:


> .... I wish you could see my eyes rolling into the back of my head right now.
> 
> But I'm guessing they get willing participation or they wouldn't do it....


Well, not necessarily.  Look at Galaxy's Edge...  I find it interesting that ride waits for FoP have kept up their high wait times and now most of the time you can get on the falcon for around 30. 
So they do miscalculate sometimes.

And wow, yeah...they are sure pushing the junk  merch everywhere they can. Gotta make up for revenue somewhere. I wonder if its working.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

dizneefan13 said:


> Well, not necessarily.  Look at Galaxy's Edge...  I find it interesting that ride waits for FoP have kept up their high wait times and now most of the time you can get on the falcon for around 30.
> So they do miscalculate sometimes.
> 
> And wow, yeah...they are sure pushing the junk  merch everywhere they can. Gotta make up for revenue somewhere. I wonder if its working.


Unfortunately because FOP has FP attached to it it won't be a true apples to apples comparison with wait times. 

That said my gut, which I have no evidence to back it up, is if FOP didn't have FP it would still be seen as more desired/well received between the two.


----------



## dizneefan13

Maybe some good points made here...

https://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney...tar-wars-galaxys-edge-just-isnt-that-popular/


----------



## mikepizzo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Unfortunately because FOP has FP attached to it it won't be a true apples to apples comparison with wait times.
> 
> That said my gut, which I have no evidence to back it up, is if FOP didn't have FP it would still be seen as more desired/well received between the two.



What was the rationale behind no FastPass+ for Smuggler's Run off the bat?  Any word on when they will turn it on?  Wait until Rise of the Resistance opens to offer FastPass+ for Smuggler's Run to inflate the wait time so they can push the narrative that Galaxy's Edge wasn't busy from the start because it only had one ride?


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...d-resort/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q1wo1001191002190002C


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

mikepizzo said:


> What was the rationale behind no FastPass+ for Smuggler's Run off the bat?  Any word on when they will turn it on?  Wait until Rise of the Resistance opens to offer FastPass+ for Smuggler's Run to inflate the wait time so they can push the narrative that Galaxy's Edge wasn't busy from the start because it only had one ride?


I honestly have no idea.

Maybe they thought people would get too defeated if they couldn't get a FP for it which could cause guest disatisfaction and/or they didn't want to deal with the initial planning on just how many FPs to release.

I could see them either adding it in when Rise opens up or maybe a few months later. It would be great IMO if we could see how Rise does without FP though for a while.

I had forgotten and underestimated how nice it can be to just decide to go on a ride rather than feel like I need to try to get a FP for it. Like I had to keep reminding myself at DLR that Pirates doesn't have FP lol.

Some people feel like they have to obtain a FP for a particular ride or it's a no-go and with how the threads went with 7DMT, FOP and SDD in terms to "I can't get a FP...what do I do now" I can only imagine how that's going to be with the two Star Wars rides once FP is added unless they do what Universal did and wait for a long time. But I think they've conditioned their guests to expect FP so I doubt they feel they can get away with it not having it for too too long.


----------



## Brianstl

I wouldn't want them to add a FP to Smuggler's Run until wait times are consistently above an hour.  No ride that is averaging a 30-40 minute wait needs FP attached to it.


----------



## Gusey

mikepizzo said:


> What was the rationale behind no FastPass+ for Smuggler's Run off the bat?  Any word on when they will turn it on?  Wait until Rise of the Resistance opens to offer FastPass+ for Smuggler's Run to inflate the wait time so they can push the narrative that Galaxy's Edge wasn't busy from the start because it only had one ride?


I think one of the reasons was that they believed that the land would reach capacity and did not want a repeat of Pandora with people with FP not being able to get into the land?


----------



## mikepizzo

Brianstl said:


> I wouldn't want them to add a FP to Smuggler's Run right until wait times are consistently above an hour.  No ride that is averaging a 30-40 minute wait needs FP attached to it.



Tell that to "Living with the Land" and "Journey into Imagination with Figment"


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikepizzo said:


> What was the rationale behind no FastPass+ for Smuggler's Run off the bat?  Any word on when they will turn it on?  Wait until Rise of the Resistance opens to offer FastPass+ for Smuggler's Run to inflate the wait time so they can push the narrative that Galaxy's Edge wasn't busy from the start because it only had one ride?



I don't know the official reason but I think it is tied to it being only 1 ride - especially with MMRR being pushed back - and the thinking that everyone would want the FP for that 1 ride and then if you couldn't get one, assuming the crowds were what they were expecting, the non-FP line would be like 8 hours long.  FP works best when there are several key rides that most people want so everyone is happy, at least a bit, to get a FP for at least one ride they want.  But when only really 1 ride, it doesn't work

Also, they were expecting the land itself to be at capacity but if people have FPs you have to let them into the land so it makes it harder to manage crowds

Plus, if there were technical issues with the ride, you have to manage the crowds of the people with FPs who then are bunched up with the FP people in the later time slots so now the FP line is hours long, etc.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Brianstl said:


> I wouldn't want them to add a FP to Smuggler's Run right until wait times are consistently above an hour.  No ride that is averaging a 30-40 minute wait needs FP attached to it.



If anything, I think the wait times of SR show that perhaps more rides should also NOT have FP


----------



## SaintsManiac

FP slows down the lines.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dizneefan13 said:


> Maybe some good points made here...
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney...tar-wars-galaxys-edge-just-isnt-that-popular/



I agree.  One element that I don't think is factored in enough to that article is the fact the land isn't complete - you are still missing the #1 element / attraction.  So that combined with the other factors I think further motivates people to wait.  I just think the group of people that would schedule a trip just for an incomplete land was smaller than they anticipated and most Disney Fans are excited to see the land on their next regularly scheduled trip but aren't making a separate trip for it


----------



## tlmadden73

Brianstl said:


> I wouldn't want them to add a FP to Smuggler's Run right until wait times are consistently above an hour.  No ride that is averaging a 30-40 minute wait needs FP attached to it.


Tell that to every show at DHS.


----------



## Brianstl

TheMaxRebo said:


> If anything, I think the wait time sof rSR show that perhaps more rides should also NOT have FP


This is so true


----------



## Anthony Vito

So, from what I've seen, Smuggler's Run has a functional ride capacity of 1,500/hour.  At 30 minute wait, that would mean there are approximately 750 people in line.  From what I've seen/heard on a few different sites/podcasts, it is thought that Disney allots 80%-90% of a ride's hourly capacity to FastPass+.  

So, if it's 80%, then that means 20% of the hourly capacity would go towards the standby line.  That would mean that standby at Smuggler's Run (if there's FP+) would allow 300 people through an hour, with 1,200 going to FP+.  So, in theory, if the same # of people were in the standby line as currently there for the 30-minute-wait (750), then the standby wait would balloon to 2-1/2 hours. Now, obviously a number of those 750 would get FPs and would go at that time, but nevertheless, that's the idea.  

I don't entirely understand how not having FP+ actually makes it substantially better, since in theory the same # of people are riding each hour, although I would guess that it's a bit more efficient with only one line, increasing the functional capacity and getting it closer to the theoretical one.  It also likely improves the experience for a greater # of people, since there is more freedom of when to ride involved, etc., etc.


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> I agree.  One element that I don't think is factored in enough to that article is the fact the land isn't complete - you are still missing the #1 element / attraction.  So that combined with the other factors I think further motivates people to wait.  I just think the group of people that would schedule a trip just for an incomplete land was smaller than they anticipated and most Disney Fans are excited to see the land on their next regularly scheduled trip but aren't making a separate trip for it


Good article. I enjoyed the heck SWGE but I am that sweet spot of Star Wars fan and Disney Parks fan. 
I also like Star Wars souvenirs, so I will (and did) spentd money there. 

But I agree ... having this in BOTH coasts just overdid it because the fans the land is for WILL make the special trip. I would have planned a DL trip if it wasn't in Florida. 

I think the casual fan just may find it fun, but not excited about the immersion. -- The immerision may be too much and the immersive souvenirs are probably less appealing than a $20 t-shirt or $25 plastic lightsaber you can find in Tatooine Traders or the Launch Bay. 

I wonder if Star Wars Galaxys Edge underperforms if this Star Wars hotel will continue forward? The way it is being sold (as a 2-3 day cruise LARPing experience) the target audience for that is very small . and of that target audience who will want to drop the rumored price tag on it?


----------



## scrappinginontario

TheMaxRebo said:


> If anything, I think the wait times of SR show that perhaps more rides should also NOT have FP


I didn't think I'd ever say this but after seeing this ride in action, I'd agree with your statement. Yes, I'm shocked to hear those words come out of my mouth!!


----------



## JETSDAD

TheMaxRebo said:


> If anything, I think the wait times of SR show that perhaps more rides should also NOT have FP


I disagree.  I would not be happy at all if I had to wait in 30+ minute lines.  We rode SR twice during EEMH in the first week but probaly won't bother again until there are FP's.  I'm not sure why people are happy settling with 30-60 minute waits rather than getting FP's and basically walking right on.


----------



## mikepizzo

Anthony Vito said:


> So, from what I've seen, Smuggler's Run has a functional ride capacity of 1,500/hour.  At 30 minute wait, that would mean there are approximately 750 people in line.  From what I've seen/heard on a few different sites/podcasts, it is thought that Disney allots 80%-90% of a ride's hourly capacity to FastPass+.
> 
> So, if it's 80%, then that means 20% of the hourly capacity would go towards the standby line.  That would mean that standby at Smuggler's Run (if there's FP+) would allow 300 people through an hour, with 1,200 going to FP+.  So, in theory, if the same # of people were in the standby line as currently there for the 30-minute-wait (750), then the standby wait would balloon to 2-1/2 hours. Now, obviously a number of those 750 would get FPs and would go at that time, but nevertheless, that's the idea.
> 
> *I don't entirely understand how not having FP+ actually makes it substantially better, since in theory the same # of people are riding each hour*, although I would guess that it's a bit more efficient with only one line, increasing the functional capacity and getting it closer to the theoretical one.  It also likely improves the experience for a greater # of people, since there is more freedom of when to ride involved, etc., etc.



You sort of made your own point, no?  It's not the number of bodies that goes through the line an hour...it's which bodies go through at what time.  If Smuggler's Run had FP+, the 750th person in line waits much longer than if there was no FP+.  

Assuming all FP+ are gone for the day, 1,200 bodies go through FP+ line an hour and 300 bodies go through standby queue.  That means that (using 750) 450 bodies are still waiting.

So now let's go to the second hour.  Another 1,200 bodies go through FP+ line (and these are 'new' bodies since they didn't have to wait at all), another 300 'old' bodies go through standby queue.  That means that 150 'old' bodies are still waiting in the standby queue.  

Our person who has 750th in the standby line just became the 3,150th person in line.

I understand what you mean about the same number of people going through an hour, but when you think about the time at which people enter the line, it makes it pretty clear, no?



JETSDAD said:


> I disagree.  I would not be happy at all if I had to wait in 30+ minute lines.  We rode SR twice during EEMH in the first week but probaly won't bother again until there are FP's.  I'm not sure why people are happy settling with 30-60 minute waits rather than getting FP's and basically walking right on.



I mean, different people have different thresholds.  In most cases, if the standby queue is longer than 20-25 minutes, I'm not getting in line.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JETSDAD said:


> I disagree.  I would not be happy at all if I had to wait in 30+ minute lines.  We rode SR twice during EEMH in the first week but probaly won't bother again until there are FP's.  I'm not sure why people are happy settling with 30-60 minute waits rather than getting FP's and basically walking right on.



well, for me it is more that rides like Pirates and Haunted Mansion and other high capacity/omnimover style rides can handle lines very quickly and so instead of having 30-40 min standby could be a 5-10 min wait for everyone

Also, as we usualyl stay off property and often have larger groups it isn't easy for us to get FPs for the most popular rides so we are left with standby, so it is a bit of a biased veiew, for sure

But I also would rather wait ~30mins each for 5 rides vs getting on 1-2 with FPs and then not going on the other because they have 2+ hour waits


----------



## Tigger's ally

JETSDAD said:


> I disagree.  I would not be happy at all if I had to wait in 30+ minute lines.  We rode SR twice during EEMH in the first week but probaly won't bother again until there are FP's.  I'm not sure why people are happy settling with 30-60 minute waits rather than getting FP's and basically walking right on.



Thing is, FP's are no longer "basically walking right on".  We spent half an hour in the fast pass line at FOP in May as well as Slinky Dog.   We actually "walked right on" TT at epcot using the single rider line though.


----------



## scrappinginontario

JETSDAD said:


> I disagree.  I would not be happy at all if I had to wait in 30+ minute lines.  We rode SR twice during EEMH in the first week but probaly won't bother again until there are FP's.  I'm not sure why people are happy settling with 30-60 minute waits rather than getting FP's and basically walking right on.


I don't believe the OP is saying that FPs should be removed all together, just removed from some current FP options.

I will say that when I'm booking Epcot FPs, my tier 2 FPs are basically 'throw away' FPs to use them up so that I can look to book another Tier 1 FP.  I can't think of many Tier 2 FP options at Epcot that are necessary.  They can save me time at 'Living with the Land' when it's busier and once I even saved time at Figment but often they're not needed.

The challenge with decreasing/eliminating some of the FP attractions is that if they system stays as it is (must use all 3 before booking a fourth) it would mean the fewer FP attractions would have longer lines.  Guess the system is working as intended to spread out crowds.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Marvel Drops Official Trailer for Disney+ Series “Marvel’s Hero Project”


----------



## tlmadden73

Anthony Vito said:


> I don't entirely understand how not having FP+ actually makes it substantially better, since in theory the same # of people are riding each hour, although I would guess that it's a bit more efficient with only one line, increasing the functional capacity and getting it closer to the theoretical one.  It also likely improves the experience for a greater # of people, since there is more freedom of when to ride involved, etc., etc.


The main problem with FP is there is no control of when and how many people show up within their hour. What if EVERYONE who has a 11:00 - 12:00 p FP all show up at 11:15 am. And everyone who had an 11:15 -12:15 FP show up at 11:15 too? The wait time for standy (for those ALREADY in line) just increased greatly in just a few minutes without their knowledge.  So I guess Disney inflates wait times to accommodate for that.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Southbound Victory Way Closed Nightly Through October 4 at the Walt Disney World Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Overnight Rehearsals and Tests to Take Place Through Early November at Magic Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Merchandise Events Scheduled to Take Place at Epcot Throughout October 2019


----------



## JETSDAD

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, for me it is more that rides like Pirates and Haunted Mansion and other high capacity/omnimover style rides can handle lines very quickly and so instead of having 30-40 min standby could be a 5-10 min wait for everyone
> 
> Also, as we usualyl stay off property and often have larger groups it isn't easy for us to get FPs for the most popular rides so we are left with standby, so it is a bit of a biased veiew, for sure
> 
> But I also would rather wait ~30mins each for 5 rides vs getting on 1-2 with FPs and then not going on the other because they have 2+ hour waits



I'd rather ride 10 rides with FP instead of 5 rides with 30 minute waits.  Even though we stay onsite we almost always end up changing most of our FP's during our trip as we change our plans to go with whatever we're in the mood for.  We still ride the top rides multiple times.  Even with a party of 7 last December we were able to get SDD multiple times same day and FOP night before.  The other rides weren't really difficult at all by simply overlapping groups of 3&4 if needed.


----------



## crvetter

mikepizzo said:


> Assuming all FP+ are gone for the day, 1,200 bodies go through FP+ line an hour and 300 bodies go through standby queue. That means that (using 750) 450 bodies are still waiting.


This relies on the fact that the 750 in the original Standby line wouldn't get FP or a fair amount of them would not. Really the question is how many people that get a FP for a ride wouldn't ride the ride without a FP. Ultimately this is the real question. But mathematically if everyone that rode with a FP entered the standby line the wait times would be identical.

Some of the touring sites have shown the lesser rides have had an increased wait time (marginally) while the bigger E-ticket rides have had shorter wait times (marginally). All the studies of course didn't show any statistical measures of the differences. But FP and more specifically FP+ was designed with the specific intention to divert crowds to different areas of WDW based on realized waits/capacities. Another big design point for Disney is that it frees up time to Merch and Food shop for those with FP because their effectively "waiting" for the ride outside the physical line.

The bigger issue with FP is if a ride breaks down for a majority of the day Disney does honor those FP on other rides or that ride later that day. When they need to they take no one out of standby from the broken down line until they clear the backlog of FP. This happened at DCA 2 weeks ago where Radiator Springs was down for 70% of the day but randomly they kept giving out FP for it, thus in the evening they were taking 80 parties out of the FP line with 1 party out of the standby (which had a 200 min wait with about 100 people max in line). So the downtime is likely a reason they didn't offer it on a newer ride this time around.

But overall I find my trips to WDW and DLR much more enjoyable with FP+ and MaxPass then I ever did with paper FP or when FP didn't exist.


----------



## Anthony Vito

mikepizzo said:


> You sort of made your own point, no?  It's not the number of bodies that goes through the line an hour...it's which bodies go through at what time.  If Smuggler's Run had FP+, the 750th person in line waits much longer than if there was no FP+.
> 
> Assuming all FP+ are gone for the day, 1,200 bodies go through FP+ line an hour and 300 bodies go through standby queue.  That means that (using 750) 450 bodies are still waiting.
> 
> So now let's go to the second hour.  Another 1,200 bodies go through FP+ line (and these are 'new' bodies since they didn't have to wait at all), another 300 'old' bodies go through standby queue.  That means that 150 'old' bodies are still waiting in the standby queue.
> 
> Our person who has 750th in the standby line just became the 3,150th person in line.
> 
> I understand what you mean about the same number of people going through an hour, but when you think about the time at which people enter the line, it makes it pretty clear, no?


I agree about the impact on the standby line, and I was really making more of a point about the "lower" wait times not being comparable to the rides with FP+ - that if the same # of people are in the standby line without FP+ as with it, the wait times would be vastly different.

I understand completely how FP+ makes it much better for those in the standby line, I was stating that, overall, in the big picture, I don't see how it makes that much of a difference over the course of a day.  It just changes who benefits - the person in the standby line (if no FP+) or the people who likes to stay on property, plan heavily, and plan around their FP+.  I've just heard narratives that no FP+ makes it so much better and more efficient, I just question if that's really the case or if it's just shifting things around.  I'm not really sure how I feel one way or another about with/without FP+.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JETSDAD said:


> I'd rather ride 10 rides with FP instead of 5 rides with 30 minute waits.  Even though we stay onsite we almost always end up changing most of our FP's during our trip as we change our plans to go with whatever we're in the mood for.  We still ride the top rides multiple times.  Even with a party of 7 last December we were able to get SDD multiple times same day and FOP night before.  The other rides weren't really difficult at all by simply overlapping groups of 3&4 if needed.



well, you are better with FP than I.  We've never gotten more than 5 FP in a day ever and only have gotten FP for SDD once and that was when staying onsite with only 2 of us.  Other times we couldn't get anything.  Off site we've never gotten FoP, SDD, or 7DMT - so we are left with only standby if we want to wait well north of an hour for each (although we got lucky with SDD and only a 35 min wait)

So yeah, i'd rather wait 30 minutes for 5 top rides than only get one a few non-top choices and not get on some key rides because we couldn't get FP for them and standby was 2+ hours long


----------



## rteetz

I think its time to take this FP discussion elsewhere.


----------



## DisneyRobin

WinnieAndMinnie17 said:


> Awesome thanks, have you gone during this week before? What should I be expecting? We arrive on Monday so ive heard most people from Jersey Week dont show up until that Wednesday/Thursday. You think the crowd levels will be unbearable or just fine? Saw on TP how they dont have any days besides epcot being high. We are going to DHS 11/5, MK 11/6, Epcot 11/7 and then the party 11/8!  Hopefully TP is right because they have my first days as a 5/6 which doesnt seem to crazy.


We are going to the party on 11/8, too!  We’ve been during Jersey week in the past and it’s usually busiest on the weekend. The weekdays should be ok and mk on Friday should be good too since it’s a party day. Most people from nj do fly down on Wednesday night (like us!) or Thursday. Some people with younger kids will take them out of school and head down earlier in the week. 
Have a fun trip!!


----------



## WinnieAndMinnie17

DisneyRobin said:


> We are going to the party on 11/8, too!  We’ve been during Jersey week in the past and it’s usually busiest on the weekend. The weekdays should be ok and mk on Friday should be good too since it’s a party day. Most people from nj do fly down on Wednesday night (like us!) or Thursday. Some people with younger kids will take them out of school and head down earlier in the week.
> Have a fun trip!!


Great thats what I figured, my wife is a teacher(NJ lol) too so thats why we are going this week as she is off the entire week!  You too, have a great trip!


----------



## mollmoll4

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Overnight Rehearsals and Tests to Take Place Through Early November at Magic Kingdom



YEAH! We have a view of the park for the first time ever this stay - I was hoping they'd be getting ready for Christmas overnight (as long as it doesn't wake my kids up   )


----------



## dizneefan13

Anthony Vito said:


> So, from what I've seen, Smuggler's Run has a functional ride capacity of 1,500/hour.  At 30 minute wait, that would mean there are approximately 750 people in line.  From what I've seen/heard on a few different sites/podcasts, it is thought that Disney allots 80%-90% of a ride's hourly capacity to FastPass+.
> 
> So, if it's 80%, then that means 20% of the hourly capacity would go towards the standby line.  That would mean that standby at Smuggler's Run (if there's FP+) would allow 300 people through an hour, with 1,200 going to FP+.  So, in theory, if the same # of people were in the standby line as currently there for the 30-minute-wait (750), then the standby wait would balloon to 2-1/2 hours. Now, obviously a number of those 750 would get FPs and would go at that time, but nevertheless, that's the idea.
> 
> I don't entirely understand how not having FP+ actually makes it substantially better, since in theory the same # of people are riding each hour, although I would guess that it's a bit more efficient with only one line, increasing the functional capacity and getting it closer to the theoretical one.  It also likely improves the experience for a greater # of people, since there is more freedom of when to ride involved, etc., etc.



My thoughts exactly, but I couldn't explain it as well as you have.


----------



## HuskieJohn

Where was the 2015 Frozen Summer ice skating at HS & what is the current use of that building?

I am kind of hoping that they reopen the Frozen themed ice skating for next Summer again after F2 is out

We just missed last time and that is something that actually seems like a fun inside activity when its 90+deg with 99% humidity and a 99% of a T-storm


----------



## Mal6586

HuskieJohn said:


> Where was the 2015 Frozen Summer ice skating at HS & what is the current use of that building?
> 
> I am kind of hoping that they reopen the Frozen themed ice skating for next Summer again after F2 is out
> 
> We just missed last time and that is something that actually seems like a fun inside activity when its 90+deg with 99% humidity and a 99% of a T-storm


I did some googling, and it looks like that's the space where they built the 3rd Toy Story Mania track.


----------



## HuskieJohn

Mal6586 said:


> I did some googling, and it looks like that's the space where they built the 3rd Toy Story Mania track.


Welp there goes that idea...shrug


----------



## only hope

HuskieJohn said:


> Where was the 2015 Frozen Summer ice skating at HS & what is the current use of that building?
> 
> I am kind of hoping that they reopen the Frozen themed ice skating for next Summer again after F2 is out
> 
> We just missed last time and that is something that actually seems like a fun inside activity when its 90+deg with 99% humidity and a 99% of a T-storm



Yep, that space is what used to be Who Wants to be a Millionaire, then was used as a shop for the 25th anniversary, for SWW, and for the Frozen thing, and is now the lovely new, smooth third track for TSM.


----------



## Q-man

TheMaxRebo said:


> I agree.  One element that I don't think is factored in enough to that article is the fact the land isn't complete - you are still missing the #1 element / attraction.  So that combined with the other factors I think further motivates people to wait.  I just think the group of people that would schedule a trip just for an incomplete land was smaller than they anticipated and most Disney Fans are excited to see the land on their next regularly scheduled trip but aren't making a separate trip for it



Hope there is enough room at the Burbank(?) corporate HQ for the topiary hedge that reads, 'NEVER open a new land before the E ticket ride is up and running.'


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Lots of little barges out for EPCOT Forever


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

Ok Disney please release that soundtrack!


----------



## Ariel484

REALLY liked the soundtrack overall...but “A Whole New World” at the end was super random.  Couldn’t resist throwing an IP in there!

EDIT: I get that they probably used it to tie in World Showcase, but didn’t Tapestry do that??


----------



## RolloTomasi

I squealed so hard at Veggie Fruit Fruit.


----------



## mtfd89

Epcot Forever! Walt and Figment! I absolutely loved it!


----------



## crazy4wdw

"New Horizons for you and for me" - brought tears to my eyes!


----------



## Moliphino

Ariel484 said:


> REALLY liked the soundtrack overall...but “A Whole New World” at the end was super random.  Couldn’t resist throwing an IP in there!
> 
> EDIT: I get that they probably used it to tie in World Showcase, but didn’t Tapestry do that??



I thought that was weird, too. Honestly, aside from Imagination and Tapestry of Nations I don't even remember the other old Epcot songs. I would've been happier keeping the Illuminations music with the new fireworks and kites.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Ok Disney please release that soundtrack!



Fully agree - the music was wonderful and they fit so many bits of songs in

The visuals seemed a bit haphazard - like a little of this, a little of that, how 'bout some kites?  Need some lasers? 

Overall seems like a really solid temporary show but did feel like a temporary show


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Moliphino said:


> I thought that was weird, too. Honestly, aside from Imagination and Tapestry of Nations I don't even remember the other old Epcot songs. I would've been happier keeping the Illuminations music with the new fireworks and kites.



I loved that they had bits of Listen to the Land and Veggie Veggie Fruit Fruit in there and things like Tomorrow's Child and Soarin' ... All those are parts of why I love EPCOT


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Fully agree - the music was wonderful and they fit so many bits of songs in
> 
> The visuals seemed a bit haphazard - like a little of this, a little of that, how 'bout some kites?  Need some lasers?
> 
> Overall seems like a really solid temporary show but did feel like a temporary show


I would agree with that. The kite part was cool but a bit of a lull. Maybe more lasers or something during that idk? The music is the best part I think.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I would agree with that. The kite part was cool but a bit of a lull. Maybe more lasers or something during that idk? The music is the best part I think.



Part of it might be with the circular nature of bing in the middle of the lagoon, feels like without the Globe to ground or center things something was missing


----------



## BorderTenny

Honestly, I actually didn't care for that particular musical arrangement. Way too much disjointed jumping from bit to bit without landing long enough on any of the songs that would have kicked in my nostalgia. Although the show is still less underwhelming to me than Illuminations was.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BorderTenny said:


> Honestly, I actually didn't care for that particular musical arrangement. Way too much disjointed jumping from bit to bit without landing long enough on any of the songs that would have kicked in my nostalgia. Although the show is still less underwhelming to me than Illuminations was.



I do think they could have stuck on some of the songs a bit longer.  And the show was pretty short overall so adding a few more minutes just from sticking on each song a bit longer would have helped


----------



## umichigan10

The whole new world ending was cringy, it felt very out of place. They could definitely use more things happening during the kite scenes, but overall I enjoyed it


----------



## TheMaxRebo

umichigan10 said:


> The whole new world ending was cringy, it felt very out of place. They could definitely use more things happening during the kite scenes, but overall I enjoyed it



Thought this Tweet captured it well:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179202787709730819


----------



## kittlesona

This is the kind of soundtrack I wish Happily Ever After had! Although I will greatly miss Illuminations: Reflections of Earth, this show has a wonderful musical score and some cool effects. I do miss the globe though. That was always a moment of awe.


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thought this Tweet captured it well:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179202787709730819



This is pretty much what I was expecting from the show and why I started referring to it as Epcot’s Eulogy as soon as it was announced.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Register Now for 2020 Disney's Fairy Tale Weddings Showcases on Both Coasts


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179221214335819776


----------



## Fantasia79

If it alternated nights with Illuminations, it would be OK.  Music arrangements ok, fireworks and show, not what I hoped.


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

Why not use more original recordings?  Starting with a kid and Walt was great...but if I want to hear a kid sing Imagination, I just have to listen to my back seat.  I’m not nostalgic about someone else’s kid singing familiar songs.  I agree with a pp about not sticking on any other songs long enough to “feel” them.  This show didn’t give me any feels except for the Walt parts.  It’s definitely one we’ll watch if their there, but wouldn’t make a special trip over to EP just to watch it like I would for HEA at MK.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FrankieWinthrop said:


> Why not use more original recordings?  Starting with a kid and Walt was great...but if I want to hear a kid sing Imagination, I just have to listen to my back seat.  I’m not nostalgic about someone else’s kid singing familiar songs.  I agree with a pp about not sticking on any other songs long enough to “feel” them.  This show didn’t give me any feels except for the Walt parts.  It’s definitely one we’ll watch if their there, but wouldn’t make a special trip over to EP just to watch it like I would for HEA at MK.



I am excited to see it - I do think any show is different live vs on video, and glad we will be able to our next trip .... But I don't think it will be upset if that turns out to be our only time seeing it


----------



## Tigger's ally

Wow, rough crowd for a temp show.   I am and have been as big an Illuminations fan as anyone and I actually liked the show last night more than I thought I would.  But, I didn't expect a full throttle replacement in the temporary show. Just something that hints of what is to come.  I think the kites, the newer pyro (the low ones that looked like trees were neat) and just hearing imagination and Walt all will fill the interim nicely and give me hope for the final replacement.


----------



## RolloTomasi

My first  thought at hearing Aladdin was oh geez, here we go and I fully expected Frozen to start up. It didn’t, and with A Whole New World being the only bit in there and at the end, I can kind of allow it in a temporary show. With absolutely no knowledge of the what the new permanent show will be I can spin it as a way of bridging the old Epcot with the new Epcot that’s coming. Obviously I may be proven wrong and the next show could be nothing but Elsa freezing the lagoon for a Disney on Ice show but for the next year that’s my story and I’m sticking to it.


----------



## umichigan10

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thought this Tweet captured it well:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179202787709730819


Leave it to defunctland to be sassy about retro Epcot


----------



## Tiki Birdland

tlmadden73 said:


> Tell that to every show at DHS.


Was disappointed that the Indiana Jones show had this. Seemed that the people picked were the ones from the "fast pass section". There's really no reason for a FP for this show. It's popular but it doesn't warrant a FP.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/disn...mation-resort-and-disneys-pop-century-resort/


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/disn...mation-resort-and-disneys-pop-century-resort/


anyone heard what the issues are?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disney shares video with more details about their 5th Ship to their Cruise Line - the WISH

Spoiler: Nothing that wasn't already revealed at D23

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...-the-disney-wish-the-5th-ship-in-their-fleet/


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disney shares video with more details about their 5th Ship to their Cruise Line - the WISH
> 
> Spoiler: Nothing that wasn't already revealed at D23
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...-the-disney-wish-the-5th-ship-in-their-fleet/


I love when Disney does something to tell us nothing.


----------



## splash327

Tiki Birdland said:


> anyone heard what the issues are?



Wasn't this station the one they just completed like last week?   I feel like that was the last station done.


----------



## rteetz

*News

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/10/disney-early-morning-magic-events.html*


----------



## rteetz

*News

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/10/reminder-pandora-and-africa-closing.html*


----------



## Tigger's ally

splash327 said:


> Wasn't this station the one they just completed like last week?   I feel like that was the last station done.


yeah, but it was gates they were late on getting done.  The actually gondola mechanism has been up and running for a long time from there.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS* (I think - sorry if I missed it)

Disney Animation Studios names directors of 4 new projects

Directors Carlos Lopez Estrada (“Blindspotting”) and Suzi Yoonessi (“Unlovable,” “Dear Lemon Lima”), along with Disney veterans Josie Trinidad and Marc Smith are each developing new animated films for theatrical release.

https://variety.com/2019/film/news/walt-disney-animation-directors-1203355109/


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS* (I think - sorry if I missed it)
> 
> Disney Animation Studios names directors of 4 new projects
> 
> Directors Carlos Lopez Estrada (“Blindspotting”) and Suzi Yoonessi (“Unlovable,” “Dear Lemon Lima”), along with Disney veterans Josie Trinidad and Marc Smith are each developing new animated films for theatrical release.
> 
> https://variety.com/2019/film/news/walt-disney-animation-directors-1203355109/


Hopefully we see all four make it through to actual release and none get cut.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/full...-beast-bar-coming-to-disneys-grand-floridian/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/full...-beast-bar-coming-to-disneys-grand-floridian/



dang, those are some pricey cocktails

Also, seems like they are not going all in with tthe BatB theme - or not the fact that it takes place in France and trying to balance it with being a Victorian themed hotel given that the signature tableside cocktail as Twinings branded tea in it


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> dang, those are some pricey cocktails
> 
> Also, seems like they are not going all in with tthe BatB theme - or not the fact that it takes place in France and trying to balance it with being a Victorian themed hotel given that the signature tableside cocktail as Twinings branded tea in it


Yeah pricey was my first thought.

You raise a good point about the theming too.


----------



## firefly_ris

TheMaxRebo said:


> dang, those are some pricey cocktails
> 
> Also, seems like they are not going all in with tthe BatB theme - or not the fact that it takes place in France and trying to balance it with being a Victorian themed hotel given that the signature tableside cocktail as Twinings branded tea in it



They are pricy but sound interesting, I guess wouldn't be bad if you were just splurging on one per person, and a starter. I think the starters sound pretty good. I'm not super well versed in what's served all over WDW but a few of them seem pretty unique to this location. And I like that you don't HAVE to get a pricy cocktail if you don't want to, you could just get a starter, an espresso and crack open a Bud Light!

Looks easy to splurge/go overboard here but there's enough variety to remain on the cheaper side too.


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> dang, those are some pricey cocktails
> 
> Also, seems like they are not going all in with tthe BatB theme - or not the fact that it takes place in France and trying to balance it with being a Victorian themed hotel given that the signature tableside cocktail as Twinings branded tea in it


I like the St. Bernardus.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

firefly_ris said:


> They are pricy but sound interesting, I guess wouldn't be bad if you were just splurging on one per person, and a starter. I think the starters sound pretty good. I'm not super well versed in what's served all over WDW but a few of them seem pretty unique to this location. And I like that you don't HAVE to get a pricy cocktail if you don't want to, you could just get a starter, an espresso and crack open a Bud Light!
> 
> *Looks easy to splurge/go overboard here but there's enough variety to remain on the cheaper side too*.



sort of sums up Disney ... CAN be done on a budget but also REALLY EASY to go overboard

I do agree about the food - obviously comes down to execution but a number of them sound interesting  and a bit different.  Gives me the feeling of a fancier Nomad Lounge



Tigger's ally said:


> I like the St. Bernardus.



Definitely the best thing on the beer list I think - hopefully that is just a starting list of beers as it is pretty short.  Glad a few local breweries too (though, that doesn't relaly help with the whole "this story is set in France" theme)


----------



## rteetz

Monorail Green debuted its new interior today.


----------



## The Pho

*News*

Not Disney but significant industry news.  This would be pretty big if true.
https://leaderpost.com/pmn/technolo...urce=share&utm_medium=ios_app&utm_name=iossmf


----------



## Brocktoon

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/full...-beast-bar-coming-to-disneys-grand-floridian/



Glad I'm not the only one who noticed those cocktail prices.  It is nice to see an interesting semi-upscale cocktail menu, but it looks like there's a $5+ premium slapped on the drinks over WDW's already pricey menus


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Not Disney related but interested development involving rumor that Six Flags will acquire Cedar Fair ... so much so they halted trading on Cedar Fair stock


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179425801223249920

edit: The Pho beat me to it


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

The Pho said:


> *News*
> 
> Not Disney but significant industry news.  This would be pretty big if true.
> https://leaderpost.com/pmn/technolo...urce=share&utm_medium=ios_app&utm_name=iossmf


That's very interesting. 

Cedar Fair owns our local amusement and water park with the nearest Six Flags being in St. Louis. Kinda wonder how our amusement and water park would be run if by Six Flags.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Brocktoon said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who noticed those cocktail prices.  It is nice to see an interesting semi-upscale cocktail menu, but it looks like there's a $5+ premium slapped on the drinks over WDW's already pricey menus



yeah, living in the NY Metro area usually Disney cocktail prices don't shock me as they are sort of in line with standard cocktail prices near me ... but these seem like the prices at trendy or specialty NYC locations


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not Disney related but interested development involving rumor that Six Flags will acquire Cedar Fair ... so much so they halted trading on Cedar Fair stock


I win this round.  

Really not sure how I feel about this news.  Cedar Fair has much better operations and parks in general.  Six Flags is dirt cheap though.    But this would pretty much eliminate major coaster competition in the US.


----------



## TDR32

rteetz said:


> Monorail Green debuted its new interior today.


Looks like it takes about 3 months to refurbish each one. I am using Silver's debut on 6/28 to get the timing.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Pho said:


> I win this round.
> 
> Really not sure how I feel about this news.  Cedar Fair has much better operations and parks in general.  Six Flags is dirt cheap though.    But this would pretty much eliminate major coaster competition in the US.



I feel like I would be more excited if it was the otherway - if now all these six flags parks were run like Cedar Fair parks

Agree about the elimination of competition though


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> I feel like I would be more excited if it was the otherway - if now all these six flags parks were run like Cedar Fair parks
> 
> Agree about the elimination of competition though


Sometimes the company getting bought winds up taking over.  So if Cedar Fair gets to take over operations than this could be great.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

The Pho said:


> I win this round.
> 
> Really not sure how I feel about this news.  Cedar Fair has much better operations and parks in general.  Six Flags is dirt cheap though.    But this would pretty much eliminate major coaster competition in the US.


That's actually why I was concerned because my impressions of Six Flags are not quite as high as my impressions of Cedar Fair.


----------



## soniam

The Pho said:


> Really not sure how I feel about this news.  Cedar Fair has much better operations and parks in general.  Six Flags is dirt cheap though.    But this would pretty much eliminate major coaster competition in the US.



I hear great things about Knott's Berry Farm, which is owned by Cedar Fair. When they took over, I have heard that they really did a good job of updating and adding while keeping the original character. I believe a Disneyland guy, Ken Parks, went there. I would hate if they ruin this park before I get a chance to go


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Pho said:


> Sometimes the company getting bought winds up taking over.  So if Cedar Fair gets to take over operations than this could be great.



yeah, thought about that too - that the end result is almost a reverse acquisition.  If that is the outcome - or at the very least the "Cedar Fair" way of doing things has eom more influence, then it could be a positive outcome.    If the end result is a bunch of Cedar Fair parks now feeling like Six Flags parks, that will be not so great (in my opinion)


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179434240313876480


----------



## SG131

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> That's actually why I was concerned because my impressions of Six Flags are not quite as high as my impressions of Cedar Fair.


My local park is also owned by Cedar Fair with Six Flags being about 1.5 hrs away.  Six flags quality is about the lowest of theme parks I've been to.   I would hate for that to happen to my local park!


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, thought about that too - that the end result is almost a reverse acquisition.  If that is the outcome - or at the very least the "Cedar Fair" way of doing things has eom more influence, then it could be a positive outcome.    If the end result is a bunch of Cedar Fair parks now feeling like Six Flags parks, that will be not so great (in my opinion)


That’s just about worst case scenario, if Cedar goes away.  But Cedar Fair management influencing Six Flags could make those parks significantly better.  Cedar invests back into the backs much more, maintains things better, and has better ride operations.   Plus they invest in larger coasters these days.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179434240313876480



So this Babu Frik can "reprogram or modify virtually any droid" ... like, perhaps un-wipe the memory bank of C-3PO?


----------



## wareagle57

TheMaxRebo said:


> I feel like I would be more excited if it was the otherway - if now all these six flags parks were run like Cedar Fair parks
> 
> Agree about the elimination of competition though



Yeah, this is not good news IMO. Cedar Point and a few of their other parks are really the only non-Disney/Universal parks that aren't miserable to visit. Plus their lineup is already way better than almost any of the six flags parks and their AP is a great deal. I can only imagine how crappy Six Flags will make their "membership" for all their newly acquired parks.


----------



## CastAStone

The Pho said:


> *News*
> 
> Not Disney but significant industry news.  This would be pretty big if true.
> https://leaderpost.com/pmn/technolo...urce=share&utm_medium=ios_app&utm_name=iossmf


Nothing quite like the ability of a debt constrained amusement park company to invest into innovative rides that thrill guests. When all your money is paying bankers you don't build anything good. That's how we get Disaster Transport (great Defunctland subject). Or what happened to Six Flags after Premier Parks - which had been a really well run company! - bought them in 1998. Or what happened to Cedar Fair the first decade after they bought Paramount Parks. Cedar Point opened 5 new roller coasters in the 10 years before they bought Paramount Parks and 2 in the decade after - one they'd already started, and one in year 10. Some of the Paramount parks actually fared worse.

Cedar Fair is just now crawling out of debt hell and Six Flags is still in it...how on earth would this work?


----------



## BorderTenny

As a former Cedar Point employee, I find this prospect absolutely heartbreaking.


----------



## scrappinginontario

The Cedar Fair story is interesting as they run our major amusement park in Toronto, ON.  To the best of my knowledge we don't have any Six Flag parks in Canada.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Princess Leia Bun-Inspired Minnie Ear Headband Debuting at Disney’s Hollywood Studios October 4th; Meet Creator Ashley Eckstein


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179442455374172161


----------



## The Pho

scrappinginontario said:


> The Cedar Fair story is interesting as they run our major amusement park in Toronto, ON.  To the best of my knowledge we don't have any Six Flag parks in Canada.


There a Six Flags in Montreal.


----------



## DizFanFamily

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Princess Leia Bun-Inspired Minnie Ear Headband Debuting at Disney’s Hollywood Studios October 4th; Meet Creator Ashley Eckstein
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179442455374172161


I saw a picture of those on fb, but thought they were cinnamon roles...


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

DizFanFamily said:


> I saw a picture of those on fb, but thought they were cinnamon roles...


OMG I was just going to post the same thing. Maybe because I'm hungry   but yeah those totally don't make me think Princess Leia but rather some good 'ole cinnamon rolls (sans the frosting drizzled but still).


----------



## scrappinginontario

The Pho said:


> There a Six Flags in Montreal.


Good to know.  I wasn't aware of this.


----------



## firefly_ris

DizFanFamily said:


> I saw a picture of those on fb, but thought they were cinnamon roles...



Hmm... that would probably be a pair I'd actually wear... snack holder!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DizFanFamily said:


> I saw a picture of those on fb, but thought they were cinnamon roles...





Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> OMG I was just going to post the same thing. Maybe because I'm hungry   but yeah those totally don't make me think Princess Leia but rather some good 'ole cinnamon rolls (sans the frosting drizzled but still).



plus Princess Leia's hair buns where against her head, not sticking out ... but guess these are "inspired" by them (or, you know, cinnamon roles)


----------



## HuskieJohn

The difference between Six Flags Great America (Chicago) and St Louis is night and day as far as condition and attraction options goes.

My family has Six Flag 2020 season passes and I am extremely excited at the possibility of taking a road trip to Cedar Point, Kings Island and St Louis for a regional park tour.


What ever happened to the rumor of them bidding for Sea World?


----------



## CastAStone

scrappinginontario said:


> The Cedar Fair story is interesting as they run our major amusement park in Toronto, ON.  To the best of my knowledge we don't have any Six Flag parks in Canada.


Canada's Wonderland is a hell of a regional theme park.



TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, thought about that too - that the end result is almost a reverse acquisition.  If that is the outcome - or at the very least the "Cedar Fair" way of doing things has eom more influence, then it could be a positive outcome.    If the end result is a bunch of Cedar Fair parks now feeling like Six Flags parks, that will be not so great (in my opinion)


Agreed. It's no accident that Cedar Fair has _three _theme parks - one of which is in *Sandusky Ohio* - with higher attendance than any Six Flags park (Knotts, Canada's Wonderland, Cedar Point).


----------



## inigomontoya

I was a Six Flags member for the last couple of years.  They have been making a consistent push to at least pay lip service to improving the parks.  It wouldn't surprise me at all if they're looking to acquire the culture/operational methods just as much as the physical parks.


----------



## WinnieAndMinnie17

TheMaxRebo said:


> dang, those are some pricey cocktails
> 
> Also, seems like they are not going all in with tthe BatB theme - or not the fact that it takes place in France and trying to balance it with being a Victorian themed hotel given that the signature tableside cocktail as Twinings branded tea in it


Do you have any idea when this would open? Hoping its open for my trip on 11/4! Guessing it would be soon since the menu is released already but then again who knows!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

WinnieAndMinnie17 said:


> Do you have any idea when this would open? Hoping its open for my trip on 11/4! Guessing it would be soon since the menu is released already but then again who knows!



so far all we know is "Fall 2019" - but seems like they are getting there (one blogger posted pictures looking through windows and seems like furnishings are going in, etc.).   I wish I could tell you more definitively but I would think there is a chance it would be open for your trip but I wouldn't count on it/be too disappointed if it isn't 

Guess, if you are working on plan now, I would have a contingency both ways (that it is open or it isn't)


----------



## Q-man

CastAStone said:


> Canada's Wonderland is a hell of a regional theme park.
> 
> 
> Agreed. It's no accident that Cedar Fair has _three _theme parks - one of which is in *Sandusky Ohio* - with higher attendance than any Six Flags park (Knotts, Canada's Wonderland, Cedar Point).



Sandusky is on Lake Erie between Cleveland and Toledo and just a couple hours from Columbus.


----------



## CastAStone

Q-man said:


> Sandusky is on Lake Erie between Cleveland and Toledo and just a couple hours from Columbus.


That's my point...it's not _near _anything, and what it is sort of near is Cleveland. Six Flags has a ton of parks much closer to much larger metros, but Cedar Point is so well done that it pulls people from not just Cleveland and Toledo but Columbus, Detroit, Pittsburgh, Cincinnati, Buffalo, Indianapolis, Chicago (all of which are closer to other regional theme parks) and on and on.

Regional theme parks aren't *supposed* to do that. Cedar Point does.


----------



## inigomontoya

Right.  Six Flags Great America is pretty much right in the middle of Milwaukee Metro and Chicago Metro.  Those together have roughly the same population as the entire state of OH.  So, not even accounting for the fact that Chicago is a much bigger tourist destination; it's pretty staggering that a park in Sandusky outperforms Great America in attendance.


----------



## WinnieAndMinnie17

TheMaxRebo said:


> so far all we know is "Fall 2019" - but seems like they are getting there (one blogger posted pictures looking through windows and seems like furnishings are going in, etc.).   I wish I could tell you more definitively but I would think there is a chance it would be open for your trip but I wouldn't count on it/be too disappointed if it isn't
> 
> Guess, if you are working on plan now, I would have a contingency both ways (that it is open or it isn't)


Yeah, just going in with an expectation of it being not open and if its open, would be a wonderful surprise for the wife! She loves beauty and the beast so would be a nice way to have a drink lol


----------



## Tiki Birdland

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Kinda wonder how our amusement and water park would be run if by Six Flags.


Hope it's not like the disaster heaped upon Astroworld. First chance they had to sell land, they jumped. Too bad they did it just before the real estate bust of 2007.


----------



## rteetz

*News

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/iphone-11-phone-cases-pop-up-at-disney-parks/*


----------



## disneygirlsng

CastAStone said:


> That's my point...it's not _near _anything, and what it is sort of near is Cleveland. Six Flags has a ton of parks much closer to much larger metros, but Cedar Point is so well done that it pulls people from not just Cleveland and Toledo but Columbus, Detroit, Pittsburgh, Cincinnati, Buffalo, Indianapolis, Chicago (all of which are closer to other regional theme parks) and on and on.
> 
> Regional theme parks aren't *supposed* to do that. Cedar Point does.


...Northern Virginia, Dallas TX... haha. Yes, I've taken multiple 3-4 day trips from halfway across the country to Cedar Point. Love it so much!!


----------



## HuskieJohn

inigomontoya said:


> Right.  Six Flags Great America is pretty much right in the middle of Milwaukee Metro and Chicago Metro.  Those together have roughly the same population as the entire state of OH.  So, not even accounting for the fact that Chicago is a much bigger tourist destination; it's pretty staggering that a park in Sandusky outperforms Great America in attendance.


It is also a beach front resort.  So it is much more of a vacation destination than SFGA.  We were planning on going to CP this summer but had decided on a cruise instead.

Makes me curious if Six Flags is actually ready to run a full resort rather than just amusement and water parks.


----------



## jimandami

The Pho said:


> I win this round.
> 
> Really not sure how I feel about this news.  Cedar Fair has much better operations and parks in general.  Six Flags is dirt cheap though.    But this would pretty much eliminate major coaster competition in the US.


Yes, we will not be happy about this if it occurs.  We are season pass holders at King's Island it's a great park.  We went to Six Flags over Georgia this summer and it was very meh.  Not well run, dirty, lots of rides down, etc..


----------



## The Pho

jimandami said:


> Yes, we will not be happy about this if it occurs.  We are season pass holders at King's Island it's a great park.  We went to Six Flags over Georgia this summer and it was very meh.  Not well run, dirty, lots of rides down, etc..


Most of the Six Flags parks have operations issues.  Magic Mountain and Great Adventure are definitely their best run parks, but even they have plenty of issues. 
The best thing about Six Flags is annual passes with access to all of their parks only cost $60.  

I’m looking forward to my first trip to Kings Island next week. Can’t wait to see how it stacks up.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179557261703667713


----------



## MissGina5

jimandami said:


> Yes, we will not be happy about this if it occurs.  We are season pass holders at King's Island it's a great park.  We went to Six Flags over Georgia this summer and it was very meh.  Not well run, dirty, lots of rides down, etc..


KINGS ISLAND!!! (college in Cincy brought me there once my senior year, great park!)


----------



## Brianstl

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179557261703667713


I wonder if it broke down on him.


----------



## Brocktoon

*News*

Sounds like Tom Holland may have saved the Spider-Man Disney/Sony deal! ...

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/h...-appeal-helped-seal-a-spider-man-deal-1244688


----------



## osully

rteetz said:


>


I am super excited to hear that McDonalds will have Happy Meal toys. They sound fun! I feel like they never do Disney toys anymore these days. 90s kids will remember.


----------



## sherlockmiles

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Princess Leia Bun-Inspired Minnie Ear Headband Debuting at Disney’s Hollywood Studios October 4th; Meet Creator Ashley Eckstein
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179442455374172161




Just NO.
Good idea that didn't translate well - at all...........


----------



## JaxDad

sherlockmiles said:


> Just NO.
> Good idea that didn't translate well - at all...........


They could market them as Ms. Poop Emoji Headbands...


----------



## BorderTenny

osully said:


> I am super excited to hear that McDonalds will have Happy Meal toys. They sound fun! I feel like they never do Disney toys anymore these days. 90s kids will remember.


But 16 of them!? Sounds like it's more for the adult collectors than the kids. It's like Teeny Beanie Babies all over again. 90s adults will remember.


----------



## firefly_ris

BorderTenny said:


> But 16 of them!? Sounds like it's more for the adult collectors than the kids. It's like Teeny Beanie Babies all over again. 90s adults will remember.



Didn't they do that with 101 Dalmatians... 99 different puppy toys?

Can't beat the Muppet Babies and the transforming food toys though. My kids have some that we found at garage sales! The toys that they give my kids there now are such garbage. And Happy Meals are NOT cheap (esp. when you're buying 3 at a time...).


----------



## Q-man

CastAStone said:


> That's my point...it's not _near _anything, and what it is sort of near is Cleveland. Six Flags has a ton of parks much closer to much larger metros, but Cedar Point is so well done that it pulls people from not just Cleveland and Toledo but Columbus, Detroit, Pittsburgh, Cincinnati, Buffalo, Indianapolis, Chicago (all of which are closer to other regional theme parks) and on and on.
> 
> Regional theme parks aren't *supposed* to do that. Cedar Point does.



It is near 9 million people within a 2 hour or so drive and on a destination lake for the area.


----------



## hertamaniac

Q-man said:


> It is near 9 million people within a 2 hour or so drive and on a destination lake for the area.



When we lived in NJ/PA region, it definitely was a dedicated trip for us (back when we were coaster fanatics).  Also, Put-In-Bay on the Lake was another draw.  If Cedar Point starts to add dark rides, I think it will have a more massive presence.


----------



## splash327

hertamaniac said:


> When we lived in NJ/PA region, it definitely was a dedicated trip for us (back when we were coaster fanatics).  Also, Put-In-Bay on the Lake was another draw.  If Cedar Point starts to add dark rides, I think it will have a more massive presence.



We went when we lived in NH.   Of course I grew up going to Cedar Point although we lived in Syracuse, NY at the time.   It has a bigger draw than any Six Flags park,


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/aven...-to-the-void-at-downtown-disney-october-18th/


----------



## JK World

osully said:


> I am super excited to hear that McDonalds will have Happy Meal toys. They sound fun! I feel like they never do Disney toys anymore these days. 90s kids will remember.


They did toys for Lion King, and I thought it was interesting that the toys were from the animated version and not the live action one.  They also did Toy Story 4, my son got a Forky toy!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Looks like a media event going on this morning for sampling new plant-based food options at WDW and they have also launched a new website to highlight those options

https://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney...lant-based-food-options-in-walt-disney-world/


----------



## only hope

BorderTenny said:


> But 16 of them!? Sounds like it's more for the adult collectors than the kids. It's like Teeny Beanie Babies all over again. 90s adults will remember.



The article says each figure has one of four recordings, so it’s actually 16x4...that’s a lot of happy meals, even if you get a diff one each time.


----------



## bookbabe626

inigomontoya said:


> Right.  Six Flags Great America is pretty much right in the middle of Milwaukee Metro and Chicago Metro.  Those together have roughly the same population as the entire state of OH.  So, not even accounting for the fact that Chicago is a much bigger tourist destination; it's pretty staggering that a park in Sandusky outperforms Great America in attendance.



We’ve been to the Sandusky park from the Toronto area a couple times, and we’ve met friends once at Great America.  There’s no comparison.  Sandusky is way better, and I’d even put it ahead of Wonderland, although I haven’t been there in a couple of years (since we got WDW APs coincidentally).


----------



## mickeyfanachey1999

jimandami said:


> Yes, we will not be happy about this if it occurs.  We are season pass holders at King's Island it's a great park.  We went to Six Flags over Georgia this summer and it was very meh.  Not well run, dirty, lots of rides down, etc..




I loved King's Island as a kid and I keep saying I'm going to get back there one day.  It was great being close enough to make day trips there.


----------



## Brocktoon

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/aven...-to-the-void-at-downtown-disney-october-18th/




From the article ... *As of publish time, the Disney Springs location is NOT listed as an available location.*

Since Disney Springs isn't part of the parks, there should be no issue with getting the Avengers experience there.  I did 'Secrets of the Empire' last year and loved it!  While the technology isn't perfect, it's the most immersive VR I've ever experienced and really shows what can be done, and where they can go with the technology.  They need this experience on both coasts


----------



## rteetz

Brocktoon said:


> From the article ... *As of publish time, the Disney Springs location is NOT listed as an available location.*
> 
> Since Disney Springs isn't part of the parks, there should be no issue with getting the Avengers experience there.  I did 'Secrets of the Empire' last year and loved it!  While the technology isn't perfect, it's the most immersive VR I've ever experienced and really shows what can be done, and where they can go with the technology.  They need this experience on both coasts


I’m sure they are pushing the marvel stuff on the Anaheim side because of the land they are getting.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179756997761277960


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...the-year/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q1wo1003191009190002C


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/new-magicband-packaging-presents-better-protects-worse/


----------



## firefly_ris

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/new-magicband-packaging-presents-better-protects-worse/



Here's a move I like. Everyone's worried about plastic bags and such but I just cannot believe the amount of packaging that everything comes in... after one of my childrens' birthday parties I can fill half of our gigantic 64gal recycling tote just with paper, cardboard and plastic packaging from their gifts they were given. It's unbelievable. The only downside here is what BlogMickey already mentioned, getting scuffs on the product -- which I could see happening whether it's in transport to the store, or from people looking at them and then dropping them on the floor, and so on.


----------



## Anthony Vito

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/new-magicband-packaging-presents-better-protects-worse/


They kind of miss what I think is the more likely purpose behind the new packaging - reduction of plastic waste.  That old packaging was just a lot of plastic, and the new one I find more in line with some of the other steps Disney has taken.


----------



## sherlockmiles

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/new-magicband-packaging-presents-better-protects-worse/



I like the new presentation a lot, but I would have preferred that it be encased in the plastic.  Lots of dirty hands potentially handling before it gets to my wrist - yuk......Also feels like its less secure (ie easier to steal).


----------



## Brianstl

Anthony Vito said:


> They kind of miss what I think is the more likely purpose behind the new packaging - reduction of plastic waste.  That old packaging was just a lot of plastic, and the new one I find more in line with some of the other steps Disney has taken.


It reduces the weight and the space the item takes up, too.  That makes it cheaper to ship and it will take up less self space per item.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


>


Looks like the lady on the left is wearing cinnabons on her head!


----------



## rteetz

Tiki Birdland said:


> Looks like the lady on the left is wearing cinnabons on her head!


That’s Ashley Eckstein, creator of Her Universe and voice of Ahsoka Tano in Star Wars.


----------



## scrappinginontario

firefly_ris said:


> Here's a move I like. Everyone's worried about plastic bags and such but I just cannot believe the amount of packaging that everything comes in... after one of my childrens' birthday parties I can fill half of our gigantic 64gal recycling tote just with paper, cardboard and plastic packaging from their gifts they were given. It's unbelievable. The only downside here is what BlogMickey already mentioned, getting scuffs on the product -- which I could see happening whether it's in transport to the store, or from people looking at them and then dropping them on the floor, and so on.


Sadly I think a lot of the packaging (at Disney and elsewhere) has been in response to the amount of theft stores are dealing with.  They package things in a way to decrease theft as people open items in the store to make them appear 'used'.  My DD has noticed empty packages in our local grocery store that has a toy section, a number of times lately.  One day we took it to a staff member who was stocking shelves and she just sadly shook her head and said that she picks up wrappers from stolen goods almost on a daily basis.  So sad!


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


> That’s Ashley Eckstein, creator of Her Universe and voice of Ahsoka Tano in Star Wars.


Did she design that headband? Not sure how it got the green light... But, they're not likely selling to me or my family.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

scrappinginontario said:


> Sadly I think a lot of the packaging (at Disney and elsewhere) has been in response to the amount of theft stores are dealing with.  They package things in a way to decrease theft as people open items in the store to make them appear 'used'.  My DD has noticed empty packages in our local grocery store that has a toy section, a number of times lately.  One day we took it to a staff member who was stocking shelves and she just sadly shook her head and said that she picks up wrappers from stolen goods almost on a daily basis.  So sad!


The stories I could tell when it came to my retail days.

When I was working at my alma mater's bookstore in the Union they had 2 fitting rooms. On my first day over in that section with the fitting room I got the lowdown on the normal spots for people to rip off the price tags. Other than what you might think which is the space between the wall and a mirror which other retail places I had worked at with a fitting room also had this problem (which they ended up deciding to use clear sealant to help with that) it was.....the ceiling tiles. No joke people would stand on the bench provided inside the fitting room and lift the ceiliing tile out of the way to stash the tags.

But I will say that I do see the downside to no outer protection of some sort for these magic bands. You may expect some normal wear and tear after you've been wearing them in the parks but you wouldn't want it to get messed up before you had the chance to wear it. Don't get me wrong I'm glad less plastic but I do see the downside on the protection front.


----------



## Brianstl

Tiki Birdland said:


> Did she design that headband? Not sure how it got the green light... But, they're not likely selling to me or my family.



The force was used to convince them that these were in fact the Minnie Ears they were looking for.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

SeaWorld Orlando Announces Music Line Up for Praise Wave 2019


----------



## rteetz

*News*

ABC News Announces The HeirPod, a new podcast covering the Royal Family


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Patina Group Locations Offer Halloween Promotions at Downtown Disney and Disney Springs


----------



## TheMaxRebo

firefly_ris said:


> Here's a move I like. Everyone's worried about plastic bags and such but I just cannot believe the amount of packaging that everything comes in... after one of my childrens' birthday parties I can fill half of our gigantic 64gal recycling tote just with paper, cardboard and plastic packaging from their gifts they were given. It's unbelievable. The only downside here is what BlogMickey already mentioned, getting scuffs on the product -- which I could see happening whether it's in transport to the store, or from people looking at them and then dropping them on the floor, and so on.



100% - even just in Disney parks some of those toys have tons of plastic to make the stoy position properly to catch the buyers eye, etc. .... changes like this I think are a big step forward


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tiki Birdland said:


> Did she design that headband? Not sure how it got the green light... But, they're not likely selling to me or my family.



the design is in connection with her brand, so her "name" is tied to them - can't say if she literally designed them herself or not though


----------



## TheMaxRebo

sherlockmiles said:


> I like the new presentation a lot, but I would have preferred that it be encased in the plastic.  Lots of dirty hands potentially handling before it gets to my wrist - yuk......Also feels like its less secure (ie easier to steal).



I think getting rid of the plastic was a  big part of the re-dsign, to use let plastic

I recognize I am like the opposite of a germaphobe, but I don't really see the big deal - I mean, people touch stuff all the time - in stores, be it hats or whatever, and in the parks, sitting on seats on rides, etc.

Can you just wipe it down with some purel if that is a concern?


----------



## firefly_ris

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think getting rid of the plastic was a  big part of the re-dsign, to use let plastic
> 
> I recognize I am like the opposite of a germaphobe, but I don't really see the big deal - I mean, people touch stuff all the time - in stores, be it hats or whatever, and in the parks, sitting on seats on rides, etc.
> 
> Can you just wipe it down with some purel if that is a concern?



And produce...


----------



## BorderTenny

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think getting rid of the plastic was a  big part of the re-dsign, to use let plastic
> 
> I recognize I am like the opposite of a germaphobe, but I don't really see the big deal - I mean, people touch stuff all the time - in stores, be it hats or whatever, and in the parks, sitting on seats on rides, etc.
> 
> Can you just wipe it down with some purel if that is a concern?


I'm shocked people complaining on here don't know the shopping trick of grabbing an item further back on the peg/shelf instead of the front one everyone touches. I usually do this with greeting cards, but it's handy for just about anything where condition matters.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

new Monorail Spiel for when entering EPCOT

A key line is mentioning rocketing back "to the Big Bang" with the Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> new Monorail Spiel for when entering EPCOT
> 
> A key line is mentioning rocketing back "to the Big Bang" with the Guardians of the Galaxy


So half of me is now "I want to be in Epcot" so thanks for that  while the other half of me is like 'whoa lots of construction"

Excited to see, even with a tad bit of concern too (like for Spaceship Earth), the end result but it sure is messy looking for guests now (maybe more noticeable since you see it from above in the monorail).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> So half of me is now "I want to be in Epcot" so thanks for that  while the other half of me is like 'whoa lots of construction"
> 
> Excited to see, even with a tad bit of concern too (like for Spaceship Earth), the end result but it sure is messy looking for guests now (maybe more noticeable since you see it from above in the monorail).



I think the actual construction (like dirt and stuff like that) is definitely more extreme since you are up above the ground - but even on the ground there are a ton of construction walls around (at least some of them they have painted fun colors/patterns)

As for the end result - it might not be what *I* would do specifically but I think it overall will be much better than what we have had the past few years - I mean, anything is better than the rotting corpse of Innoventions


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/disn...-of-the-resistance-in-star-wars-galaxys-edge/


----------



## Q-man

firefly_ris said:


> Here's a move I like. Everyone's worried about plastic bags and such but I just cannot believe the amount of packaging that everything comes in... after one of my childrens' birthday parties I can fill half of our gigantic 64gal recycling tote just with paper, cardboard and plastic packaging from their gifts they were given. It's unbelievable. The only downside here is what BlogMickey already mentioned, getting scuffs on the product -- which I could see happening whether it's in transport to the store, or from people looking at them and then dropping them on the floor, and so on.



All of that packaging is about reducing 'shrinkage', which is the retail industry term for theft.

Hopefully, we can get away from it for internet retailers.


----------



## birostick

WinnieAndMinnie17 said:


> Yeah, just going in with an expectation of it being not open and if its open, would be a wonderful surprise for the wife! She loves beauty and the beast so would be a nice way to have a drink lol


So, real soon is going to be the answer to it opening. They are closing the mizners pop up bar tonight. They were moving liquor into the new bar yesterday.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...l-testing-today-at-disneys-animal-kingdom.htm


----------



## sara_s

Brocktoon said:


> From the article ... *As of publish time, the Disney Springs location is NOT listed as an available location.*
> 
> Since Disney Springs isn't part of the parks, there should be no issue with getting the Avengers experience there.  I did 'Secrets of the Empire' last year and loved it!  While the technology isn't perfect, it's the most immersive VR I've ever experienced and really shows what can be done, and where they can go with the technology.  They need this experience on both coasts


Yeah I was really looking forward to this in DS. We've done Star Wars twice now and it's such a fun experience, but I want to try something new!


----------



## Pete M

isn't a magic band _itself _anti-theft? I mean, it's got an rfid chip already in it.  I've never tried to remove a puck forcibly before. Only by removing the tiny, _tiny _screws. Not sure how easy that would be to do in a store.


----------



## Undavolt

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/disn...-of-the-resistance-in-star-wars-galaxys-edge/


This has to be encouraging news.  With rumors that this ride was having technical issues and with what I am sure Bob Iger being unhappy with the under performance of SWGE and attendance in the parks, I doubt that the imagineers would put him on a ride was not ready.  What is also encouraging is that the DL version opens after the DW version, so hopefully the DW version is still on schedule for early December.


----------



## Brocktoon

Don't even know if I'd classify this as news, but here's a summary of the New York Comic Con Marvel/Disney Parks Panel ... doesn't seem like any huge surprise info was dropped but it was probably an interesting panel to attend

https://www.syfy.com/syfywire/avengers-campus-nycc-2019


----------



## pepperandchips

There’s a new annual passholder room discount offer out now:

With this offer, Passholders like you can save up to 35% on rooms at select Disney resort hotels for stays most nights January 1 through April 25, 2020.
*Book now through April 25, 2020 to take advantage of this offer.*

I tried to check availability but after my rocket ship countdown I was sent back to the main page so I wish anyone else looking for the offer better luck...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

pepperandchips said:


> There’s a new annual passholder room discount offer out now:
> 
> With this offer, Passholders like you can save up to 35% on rooms at select Disney resort hotels for stays most nights January 1 through April 25, 2020.
> *Book now through April 25, 2020 to take advantage of this offer.*
> 
> I tried to check availability but after my rocket ship countdown I was sent back to the main page so I wish anyone else looking for the offer better luck...



Glad offers are starting to come out - just need one for Disney Chase Visa holders now since we decided to not renew our AP


----------



## pepperandchips

TheMaxRebo said:


> Glad offers are starting to come out - just need one for Disney Chase Visa holders now since we decided to not renew our AP


I’m seeing a room only discount of up to 25% on Facebook posts from travel agents. I didn’t see it on disney’s site when I was poking around but I wasn’t looking for it either. If you work with a TA I’d email them this morning


----------



## Brianstl

They have just dropped a free dining promotion.


----------



## Brianstl

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/kids-eat-free-dine-package/


----------



## MissGina5

Brianstl said:


> They have just dropped a free dining promotion.


YIKES! They are really struggling to get people in at the beginning of next year? I am shocked!


----------



## Iowamomof4

MissGina5 said:


> YIKES! They are really struggling to get people in at the beginning of next year? I am shocked!


Actually, the discounts are pretty sucky if you ask me. The free dining is only for kids, there's no Stay, Play, Dine, and the regular percent-off room only offer only goes up to 25%.


----------



## MissGina5

Iowamomof4 said:


> Actually, the discounts are pretty sucky if you ask me. The free dining is only for kids, there's no Stay, Play, Dine, and the regular percent-off room only offer only goes up to 25%.


I know but to even use the words free dining plan is meant to trigger some sort of response you know? People not in the know might think this is how it always works or see a benefit to it.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Offer that includes some free dining not appearing for Canadians yet.


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> Glad offers are starting to come out - just need one for Disney Chase Visa holders now since we decided to not renew our AP




Is the Riviera one out of your dates window? It looks like a solid deal.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SaintsManiac said:


> Is the Riviera one out of your dates window? It looks like a solid deal.



it is, but we need a room that fits 5 people, so the cheapest option there is a 1 bedroom that is over $1,000 / night, so even at 40% off it is more than other options.  If we fit in a regular room we definitely would have considered that





pepperandchips said:


> I’m seeing a room only discount of up to 25% on Facebook posts from travel agents. I didn’t see it on disney’s site when I was poking around but I wasn’t looking for it either. If you work with a TA I’d email them this morning



Thank!  Just got the details via e-mail from one of the Disney pages I follow and I am working with at TA so just e-mailed her

We currently have a room at CBR that fits 5 people booked for 6 nights .... looks like we could theoretically get 20% off that and if we add park tickets ofr 6 days or more we would get an extra $30 gift card per person.  Assuming this applies to the room category we need. .... we shall see!


----------



## mikepizzo

Brocktoon said:


> From the article ... *As of publish time, the Disney Springs location is NOT listed as an available location.*
> 
> Since Disney Springs isn't part of the parks, there should be no issue with getting the Avengers experience there.  I did 'Secrets of the Empire' last year and loved it!  While the technology isn't perfect, it's the most immersive VR I've ever experienced and really shows what can be done, and where they can go with the technology.  They need this experience on both coasts



What's weird is that "Super Hero Headquarter" in Disney Springs used to have the Marvel logo on the sign, but it no longer does.  Kind of weird why they would remove it, no?  I would think they would want to have that Marvel branding wherever they can?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

scrappinginontario said:


> Offer that includes some free dining not appearing for Canadians yet.



The free dining offer I am seeing seems pretty limited - so far looks like only good at the Values and only would apply to the kids, but everyone in your room needs to have the same package and needs to be non-discounted.  So doesn't seem like much of a savings unless you have very spicif requirements (like more kids than adults, and going to stay at a value anyway and definitely getting the dining plan anyway, etc)

You do get a few extra little things with it - which is nice, and I found it interesting is one of the included things is a free stroller rental (so timing is interesting given the other stroller news of late)


here is the details from Disney Food Blog:

*2020 Disney World FREE Dining for Kids Details!*

Receive a *FREE dining plan for ALL kids (ages 3 to 9)* on the reservation when you buy a *non-discounted Magic Your Way package for you and your child (or children)!* Magic Your Way packages include a room at a select Disney Resort, theme park tickets, and *any level of Disney Dining Plan.*

But Disney’s sweetened this deal a little more! With their Free Dining booking, families will also receive the “Frozen Welcome Pack” for FREE, which includes:

*Voucher for one stroller rental for the length of your stay *(this includes in-park stroller rental only)
*Voucher for one in-park 5×7 photo print per room*
*One merchandise bag per room including a plush toy, a book, and 2 treats.*

Here are the specifics you need to know before you book…

*Dates of Travel: **Free Dining for Kids* is being offered to guests *ARRIVING* on most nights *January 1-March 7, 2020.  *You must *book by January 1st, 2020,* to get the offer.

*Disney Dining Plans: *All guests on the reservation must be on the same package, and all three Disney Dining Plans — Quick Service, Standard, and Deluxe — are eligible. If you book a Magic Your Way package with hotel, tickets, and Dining Plan, kids ages 3-9 will get the Dining Plan for FREE.

*Length of Stay Requirement: *Disney quotes a 3-day, 3-night stay in their promotional materials, but we were able to successfully book a *2-night stay* when doing our research (we were not able to book a 1-night stay).

*Participating Resorts: *Offer is only available at participating *Disney World Resort Hotels*. Right now, it looks like only Value Resorts are included. Some may sell out quickly. So be sure to *book your preferred resort hotel quickly. You can always change or cancel your reservation at a later date.*

https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2019...g-for-kids-package-now-available-for-booking/


----------



## Iowamomof4

TheMaxRebo said:


> it is, but we need a room that fits 5 people, so the cheapest option there is a 1 bedroom that is over $1,000 / night, so even at 40% off it is more than other options.  If we fit in a regular room we definitely would have considered that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank!  Just got the details via e-mail from one of the Disney pages I follow and I am working with at TA so just e-mailed her
> 
> We currently have a room at CBR that fits 5 people booked for 6 nights .... looks like we could theoretically get 20% off that and if we add park tickets ofr 6 days or more we would get an extra $30 gift card per person.  Assuming this applies to the room category we need. .... we shall see!


A (DELUXE) studio at Riviera sleeps 5.


----------



## rteetz

Iowamomof4 said:


> A studio at Riviera sleeps 5.


Not all studios do though. They also have the tower studio which only sleeps 2.


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> Not all studios do though. They also have the tower studio which only sleeps 2.


Sorry, I thought that was a Tower Room. Didn't realize it also had the name "studio". My point though, was especially for anyone else reading that they know that you don't have to go up to a 1 bedroom to get a room for 5.


----------



## Brianstl

Iowamomof4 said:


> Actually, the discounts are pretty sucky if you ask me. The free dining is only for kids, there's no Stay, Play, Dine, and the regular percent-off room only offer only goes up to 25%.


I think they maybe holding out on the bigger deals until they see what impact Rise opening has on bookings going into January and February.  I think they might be thinking that Rise will be such a hit with guest after it opens that social media and traditional media reaction to it will be big enough to boost occupancy rates without further discounts.  The feeling I have from what Disney is doing now is they have convinced themselves the Rise opening is the actual opening of Galaxy Edge and that is when they will see the positive reactions and big crowds they were expecting all along.  They are letting themselves believe that a boost to a traditionally strong Christmas season booking period are a response to Rise opening instead of just people taking advantage of discount deals to experience Christmas at Disney.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Iowamomof4 said:


> A studio at Riviera sleeps 5.



hmm, maybe just none available my dates then ... I did check online and the only options at the Riviera that came up were the 1 bedroom or 2 bedroom ... guess I could check again though

Thanks for mentioning this!


----------



## scrappinginontario

TheMaxRebo said:


> The free dining offer I am seeing seems pretty limited - so far looks like only good at the Values and only would apply to the kids, but everyone in your room needs to have the same package and needs to be non-discounted.  So doesn't seem like much of a savings unless you have very spicif requirements (like more kids than adults, and going to stay at a value anyway and definitely getting the dining plan anyway, etc)
> 
> You do get a few extra little things with it - which is nice, and I found it interesting is one of the included things is a free stroller rental (so timing is interesting given the other stroller news of late)
> 
> 
> here is the details from Disney Food Blog:
> 
> *2020 Disney World FREE Dining for Kids Details!*
> 
> Receive a *FREE dining plan for ALL kids (ages 3 to 9)* on the reservation when you buy a *non-discounted Magic Your Way package for you and your child (or children)!* Magic Your Way packages include a room at a select Disney Resort, theme park tickets, and *any level of Disney Dining Plan.*
> 
> But Disney’s sweetened this deal a little more! With their Free Dining booking, families will also receive the “Frozen Welcome Pack” for FREE, which includes:
> 
> *Voucher for one stroller rental for the length of your stay *(this includes in-park stroller rental only)
> *Voucher for one in-park 5×7 photo print per room*
> *One merchandise bag per room including a plush toy, a book, and 2 treats.*
> 
> Here are the specifics you need to know before you book…
> 
> *Dates of Travel: **Free Dining for Kids* is being offered to guests *ARRIVING* on most nights *January 1-March 7, 2020.  *You must *book by January 1st, 2020,* to get the offer.
> 
> *Disney Dining Plans: *All guests on the reservation must be on the same package, and all three Disney Dining Plans — Quick Service, Standard, and Deluxe — are eligible. If you book a Magic Your Way package with hotel, tickets, and Dining Plan, kids ages 3-9 will get the Dining Plan for FREE.
> 
> *Length of Stay Requirement: *Disney quotes a 3-day, 3-night stay in their promotional materials, but we were able to successfully book a *2-night stay* when doing our research (we were not able to book a 1-night stay).
> 
> *Participating Resorts: *Offer is only available at participating *Disney World Resort Hotels*. Right now, it looks like only Value Resorts are included. Some may sell out quickly. So be sure to *book your preferred resort hotel quickly. You can always change or cancel your reservation at a later date.*
> 
> https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2019...g-for-kids-package-now-available-for-booking/


Thanks so much for sharing these details!

I'm pricing things out for friends and only one of their 4 children is a child (age 7) so they're better off with the other deals.  It could be we're not seeing it because of the Canadian ticket discount that is currently being offered.  That discount can be combined with a room discount (Disney even does this for us when we go to book a package) so I can't see where the limited FD offer would ever be better for Canadians right now in comparison to the other 2 offers that we can combine together.

Thanks again for sharing though!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Brianstl said:


> I think they maybe holding out on the bigger deals until they see what impact Rise opening has on bookings going into January and February.  I think they might be thinking that Rise will be such a hit with guest after it opens that social media and traditional media reaction to it will be big enough to boost occupancy rates without further discounts.  The feeling I have from what Disney is doing now is they have convinced themselves the Rise opening is the actual opening of Galaxy Edge and that is when they will see the positive reactions and big crowds they were expecting all along.  They are letting themselves believe that a boost to a traditionally strong Christmas season booking period are a response to Rise opening instead of just people taking advantage of discount deals to experience Christmas at Disney.


It could be but what we're seeing being offered today is similar to what we normally see being offered at this time of year.  Last year the offers came out Sep 28th so they're a little later this year.


----------



## Mika02

The Gift of magic offer for some resorts are the exact same as the standard lol


----------



## Iowamomof4

Mika02 said:


> The Gift of magic offer for some resorts are the exact same as the standard lol



I've seen that happen before. It's a glitch.


----------



## Mika02

Iowamomof4 said:


> I've seen that happen before. It's a glitch.


I know I keep refreshing and then have to wait in the cue for the prices to reset lol


----------



## Undavolt

TheMaxRebo said:


> hmm, maybe just none available my dates then ... I did check online and the only options at the Riviera that came up were the 1 bedroom or 2 bedroom ... guess I could check again though
> 
> Thanks for mentioning this!


Probably not going to get a deluxe studio unless you can book in the 7 - 11 month window.  They seem very popular.  Best bet is the 1 bedroom.  We got a tower studio for the last week of February at 7 months but it had to be because I got lucky with the refresh.


----------



## Iowamomof4

Mika02 said:


> I know I keep refreshing and then have to wait in the cue for the prices to reset lol


Yeah, it's been frustrating for sure this morning!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Iowamomof4 said:


> Yeah, it's been frustrating for sure this morning!


This is normal for the morning an offer drops.  Better in many ways than I've experienced in the past.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

http://www.ocregister.com/disneylan...minnies-runaway-railway-dark-ride-in-toontown


----------



## Anthony Vito

Undavolt said:


> Probably not going to get a deluxe studio unless you can book in the 7 - 11 month window.  They seem very popular.  Best bet is the 1 bedroom.  We got a tower studio for the last week of February at 7 months but it had to be because I got lucky with the refresh.



Cash availability would be very different than DVC availability, particularly since only a small percentage of rooms has been declared for DVC.  I'm sure that's why Disney's offering such a large discount - most of the hotel is still cash bookings.

The Deluxe Studios have a queen bed, pull out bed (sofa), and a pull-down single bed.  I believe the Deluxe Studios at Riviera are the second-largest studios behind Polynesian.


----------



## pepperandchips

Undavolt said:


> Probably not going to get a deluxe studio unless you can book in the 7 - 11 month window.  They seem very popular.  Best bet is the 1 bedroom.  We got a tower studio for the last week of February at 7 months but it had to be because I got lucky with the refresh.


That’s not how cash reservation booking direct from Disney works with most of the resort not declared yet. Disney owns a huge amount of inventory that hasn’t been declared into DVC yet for owners to book because the points aren’t sold yet. I believe that is why you see this huge offer for Disney Visa - Disney is holding a lot of rooms to book on cash right now.


----------



## tlmadden73

pepperandchips said:


> There’s a new annual passholder room discount offer out now:
> 
> With this offer, Passholders like you can save up to 35% on rooms at select Disney resort hotels for stays most nights January 1 through April 25, 2020.
> *Book now through April 25, 2020 to take advantage of this offer.*
> 
> I tried to check availability but after my rocket ship countdown I was sent back to the main page so I wish anyone else looking for the offer better luck...


Cool. I guess the new year is around the corner! Love seeing discounts, but my AP expires in November with 0% chance to renew at the new +$300 prices.

But from what I've heard about normal rates at most of the hotels for next years, are they just pulling a "Kohls" on us? Where the discount looks good (35% off!) but in reality, the rack rates are so high, the prices of the hotels are probably still more than this year?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Another new discount out - this one for Florida residents:

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...walt-disney-world-resort-hotel-rooms-in-2020/


----------



## siren0119

tlmadden73 said:


> Cool. I guess the new year is around the corner! Love seeing discounts, but my AP expires in November with 0% chance to renew at the new +$300 prices.
> 
> But from what I've heard about normal rates at most of the hotels for next years, are they just pulling a "Kohls" on us? Where the discount looks good (35% off!) but in reality, the rack rates are so high, the prices of the hotels are probably still more than this year?



DING DING DING


----------



## TheMaxRebo

With Force Friday, there are new Star Wars Lego sets out and some are for Rise of Skywalker. 

Some tidbits from them I noticed - put in Spoiler Tags:


Spoiler: Spoilers from Rise of Skywaler



- new Millennium Falcon set, this includes a minifig for Boolio which is a new character/alien in Rise of Skywalker
- new Resistance Y-Wing - so, the Reisistence will have Y-Wings for sure and includes minifigs for Zorri Bliss (the character Kerri Russell is playing) and a First Order Snow Trooper
- updated version of Kylo Ren's shuttle that includes mini figs for, what is called "Supreme Leader Kylo Ren", General Pryde (a new character played by Richard Grant), A new Sith Trooper, and two Knights of Ren



- a Resistance A-Wing with minifigs for Snap Wexley and Lieutenant Connix
- Pasanna Speeder Chase - featuring Rey, BB-8, a First Order Jet Trooper, and a First Order Treadspeeder Trooper


Also new from The Mandelorian Show is a AT-ST Raider - which includes figures for The Mandalorian, Cara Dune and 2 Klatooinian Raider minifigures.




https://www.lego.com/en-us/page/sta...xPdL9aQrlRmPbQ88aslavok790rERR1wNwSPfp1egsVoA


----------



## Iowamomof4

So far we haven't heard of any generic Disney Visa discounts, right? The only one for January and beyond is the Riviera one?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Iowamomof4 said:


> So far we haven't heard of any generic Disney Visa discounts, right? The only one for January and beyond is the Riviera one?



correct -  just AP, Florida resident, or open to everyone.


----------



## Mzpalmtree

It actually looks like Disney has pulled the AP and FL Resident offers. They are no longer on the website.


----------



## rteetz

Mzpalmtree said:


> It actually looks like Disney has pulled the AP and FL Resident offers. They are no longer on the website.


Strange. Maybe weren’t supposed to release them just yet?


----------



## Mzpalmtree

rteetz said:


> Strange. Maybe weren’t supposed to release them just yet?


Yeah, that’s what I was thinking. It sure is a bummer to have them pulled back when you’re about to book though. I bet the phone CM are getting slammed with calls.


----------



## Bay Max

Disney phone lines were down for a good part of the morning today.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Bay Max said:


> Disney phone lines were down for a good part of the morning today.



yeah, I was chatting with my TA and she said they are slammed with requests and that there have been technical issues too



just and FYI for those following along with my situation ... there was nothing available at CBR or CSR for the discount for rooms that slept 5 and nothing came up for at the deluxes iether with the deal.  I could get into either a family suite at All Stars or to a room that sleeps 5 at Port Orleans Riverside but looked like it would work out to be more expensive per night than what I am paying with my current reservation at CBR without the deal


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FYI - short video from that media event I mentioned about yesterday related to the new Plan Based Food Offerings:


----------



## tlmadden73

siren0119 said:


> DING DING DING


Yep . Port Orleans French Quarter . for the same time period as last year .. (last week of March - Sunday night through Thursday) .. the Gift of Magic discount (normal, non-passholder discount) is about $100/night more expensive than what I paid for a Preferred room (with AP discount) last year).  Even the week before is still $60/night more.

And this is with Easter in mid-April.

If Values "normal" price are going to be over $150 and Moderates are going to be over $300/night WITH discounts .. I don't see staying onsite next trip next year (IF we make one).

Already cancelling what was to be our final trip for our AP in November .. I just can't stomach the cost (as it is being planned last minute and thus no discounts) (and frankly, struggling with ditching the kids (still young) for 4-5 days. Heh.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disney "Stores" now open inside select Target Stores

no confirmation yet if there is a Starbucks inside the store inside the store


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180162253913501696


----------



## firefly_ris

TheMaxRebo said:


> no confirmation yet if there is a Starbucks inside the store inside the store



It's Target Inception !!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Le Creuset launches Star Wars Cookware

https://nerdist.com/article/le-creu...T_-4NKo9fgI3uQTif2vlAixzrCCtvynESaeCMduQlLPZs


----------



## siren0119

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Le Creuset launches Star Wars Cookware
> 
> https://nerdist.com/article/le-creu...T_-4NKo9fgI3uQTif2vlAixzrCCtvynESaeCMduQlLPZs



Funny....all of my existing cookware just disappeared.....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disney share sneak peak of enhancements coming to Disney Wonder

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ek-of-enhancements-made-to-the-disney-wonder/


----------



## scrappinginontario

siren0119 said:


> Funny....all of my existing cookware just disappeared.....


LOL!  Check the prices though  ....it might suddenly reappear!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/ench...ening-october-8th-at-disneys-grand-floridian/


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/ench...ening-october-8th-at-disneys-grand-floridian/




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180180134541832192


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

You can pre-order the One Day at Disney book now and can stream the documentary starting December 3rd (kinda surprised this isn't available at launch of Disney+ - but maybe I missed that being the case)


----------



## firefly_ris

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180180134541832192



I like this. My least favorite unfortunately is the Whimsical Garden... maybe it looks better at night. With that name I was hoping for more like... um, a whimsical garden...


----------



## MissGina5

firefly_ris said:


> I like this. My least favorite unfortunately is the Whimsical Garden... maybe it looks better at night. With that name I was hoping for more like... um, a whimsical garden...


Maybe it overlooks a whimsical garden?


----------



## firefly_ris

MissGina5 said:


> Maybe it overlooks a whimsical garden?



Ohh good point. I've never actually been inside The Grand so I don't have a clue as to where the space is situated.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180180134541832192




So it looks really nice, particularly the main bar area ... but the fact they say it "celebrate the magic and romance of Disney’s popular live-action movie" is a turn off for me ... are we just ignoring the animated movie now?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

firefly_ris said:


> I like this. My least favorite unfortunately is the Whimsical Garden... maybe it looks better at night. With that name I was hoping for more like... um, a whimsical garden...



yeah, I thought that area was kinda "meh" .... I thought the main bar area looks the best and also like the look of the seating areas in the Formal Library area


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disney shares more details of the holiday decorations planned for Animal Kingdom 

man, feels like a lot of news is coming out today for it being a Friday

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...4tsO45-As_uK2uoW-1t3WM5gfZk9TWUXOa1Vv5HzvJAxQ


----------



## The Pho

*News*

Cedar Fair has turned down Six Flags’ $4 Billion offer for a cash and stock buyout.
Apparently the offer also included Cedar Fair management retaining and taking control of certain Six Flags management positions.  

https://seekingalpha.com/news/35040...urce=share&utm_medium=ios_app&utm_name=iossmf


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> So it looks really nice, particularly the main bar area ... but the fact they say it "celebrate the magic and romance of Disney’s popular live-action movie" is a turn off for me ... are we just ignoring the animated movie now?


That’s Disney for ya


----------



## Sarah1024

I don't understand the discounts.  I tried to get them for our December stay (6th to 18th was checked) using an AP, Florida resident (my father) and Disney VISA, or just regular holiday promo and there was NO availability.  At any of the deluxe hotels.  It says they're there, but they aren't.  So I've been less than impressed with "promotions" they've offered this fall.  Everyone says it's so slow, but the resorts must be booked.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Sarah1024 said:


> I don't understand the discounts.  I tried to get them for our December stay (6th to 18th was checked) using an AP, Florida resident (my father) and Disney VISA, or just regular holiday promo and there was NO availability.  At any of the deluxe hotels.  It says they're there, but they aren't.  So I've been less than impressed with "promotions" they've offered this fall.  Everyone says it's so slow, but the resorts must be booked.



my TA said there are techinical issues and she thinks that might be impacting what availability is showing.  She said to give her another day to check in on things/see if it changes.  So you might want to wait and try again


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...er-guests-to-preserve-and-enjoy-the-memories/


----------



## fatmanatee

Sarah1024 said:


> I don't understand the discounts.  I tried to get them for our December stay (6th to 18th was checked) using an AP, Florida resident (my father) and Disney VISA, or just regular holiday promo and there was NO availability.  At any of the deluxe hotels.  It says they're there, but they aren't.  So I've been less than impressed with "promotions" they've offered this fall.  Everyone says it's so slow, but the resorts must be booked.


I'm not seeing any discounts for my trip next year, and in addition to that, Oga's spots for my trip to CA in two weeks aren't showing either (can find plenty of spots for prior days so I'm guessing this isn't because the spots are taken).


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

fatmanatee said:


> I'm not seeing any discounts for my trip next year, and in addition to that, Oga's spots for my trip to CA in two weeks aren't showing either (can find plenty of spots for prior days so I'm guessing this isn't because the spots are taken).


Oga's should still be 14days out for DL as far as I know and the system could be counting it at 15days at this point. Definitely try tomorrow to see if the times are uploaded, if not maybe the process has changed.


----------



## fatmanatee

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Oga's should still be 14days out for DL as far as I know and the system could be counting it at 15days at this point. Definitely try tomorrow to see if the times are uploaded, if not maybe the process has changed.


Yeah I'm keeping a close eye on it. As for next year's discounts I'm now seeing those so we're good on that one.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Dwyane Johnson producing new series for Disney+ called Behind the Attraction that tells the story of popular Disney park attractions

https://variety.com/2019/tv/news/dw...behind-the-attraction-disney-plus-1203358877/


----------



## bookbabe626

Sarah1024 said:


> I don't understand the discounts.  I tried to get them for our December stay (6th to 18th was checked) using an AP, Florida resident (my father) and Disney VISA, or just regular holiday promo and there was NO availability.  At any of the deluxe hotels.  It says they're there, but they aren't.  So I've been less than impressed with "promotions" they've offered this fall.  Everyone says it's so slow, but the resorts must be booked.



That discount has been out for quite a while, and I know pickings are slim at the deluxe hotels in December.  It took me a few weeks of refreshing and frequent checking to snag an AP discounted WL room for Dec 12-15.  I’m pretty sure you’re not finding anything for that stretch because some nights are gone, possibly even sold out with or without the discount.  Try booking some shorter stretches maybe to do a split stay?


----------



## WiredForFlight

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/ench...ening-october-8th-at-disneys-grand-floridian/




Just compared the prices to the menu (I took from last night Mizner’s was open) and the prices have gone up across-the-board, bummed but not shocked. Also the Grand Cocktail is gone :/

Will be staying at the GF in 2 weeks. Will be my 3rd trip to the GF, so will see how the changes are. Still was from the loss of Mizner’s but we will see, warming up to the new design even if the theme is wrong for the hotel. Hope the same cast is behind the bar/serving cocktails as they made Mizner’.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...memories/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q1wo1003191009190028C
Is it just me or does this seem to be going back in time technologically as compared to downloading? I’m sure some will like it...


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...memories/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q1wo1003191009190028C
> Is it just me or does this seem to be going back in time technologically as compared to downloading? I’m sure some will like it...


Well it used to be a disc...


----------



## The Pho

The Pho said:


> *News*
> 
> Cedar Fair has turned down Six Flags’ $4 Billion offer for a cash and stock buyout.
> Apparently the offer also included Cedar Fair management retaining and taking control of certain Six Flags management positions.
> 
> https://seekingalpha.com/news/35040...urce=share&utm_medium=ios_app&utm_name=iossmf



*News*

A little more to this now.  Cedar Fair has apparently turned down $5 Billion from Merlin Entertainment (the second largest theme park company, only behind Disney).  They had attempted to purchase SeaWorld 2 years ago.


----------



## PolyRob

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...memories/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q1wo1003191009190028C
> Is it just me or does this seem to be going back in time technologically as compared to downloading? I’m sure some will like it...


Have you tried downloading all the pictures at once? I feel like the "enhanced" website has made that much more difficult


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> *News*
> 
> A little more to this now.  Cedar Fair has apparently turned down $5 Billion from Merlin Entertainment (the second largest theme park company, only behind Disney).  They had attempted to purchase SeaWorld 2 years ago.


Wow... I would be a little more trusting in Merlin than Six Flags.


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...er-guests-to-preserve-and-enjoy-the-memories/


I like the option but but price is steep after I’ve already paid $199 for MM.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

PolyRob said:


> Have you tried downloading all the pictures at once? I feel like the "enhanced" website has made that much more difficult



The downloading process could definitely e improved - be great if you could select just the ones you wanted and then download all of those at once


----------



## Fantasia79

Minzer’s was very relaxed, but if you take away the band, it was a typical hotel bar.  I’m glad the theming is more subliminal.  Looks like it’ll be fairly popular for GF guests and non-GF guests.


----------



## Anthony Vito

rteetz said:


> Well it used to be a disc...



My wife did this last year - bought the disc - before my annual pass expired.  We had purchased one AP for the discounts, and ended up having 3 trips - 2 weeklong with the kids, and a long weekend without (if we'd known, would've purchased APs for all 4).  We had downloaded most of them, but my wife wanted to make sure we had all of them without issue.  It was more of an extra backup type thing, so we decided the price (can't remember if it was $30 or $35 for the disc) was worth the peace of mind in case we realized later we'd missed some downloads and no longer had access.  I also agree trying to download them all at once was difficult - had to do it in batches with zip files and the order of the pics was funky, I just didn't trust it.

Since my current laptop doesn't even have a disc drive, I do find this better so we don't have to only use my wife's 2010 laptop for these (now if only it was a USB-C flash drive, that would be even better - wouldn't even need an adapter).


----------



## Anthony Vito

So, was just asking through the chat on WDW site about why the "offer" prices are the same as the regular price (not like the usual where it's showing no availability with an offer, just showing the discounted price as being $0 savings).  I was told that the offers exclude weekends at the Values and Moderates - at least for most of January and February.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> Wow... I would be a little more trusting in Merlin than Six Flags.



I’ve never been to a Merlin Park so it’s tougher to judge, but the details on the Six Flags deal sounded like it could’ve turned out quite well.  Still glad neither went through, usually these park mergers lead to a long period of low investment.


----------



## tarak

TheMaxRebo said:


> The downloading process could definitely e improved - be great if you could select just the ones you wanted and then download all of those at once


For me, the easiest option is to save them to my phone from the MDE app, then I download the pictures from my phone to the computer.  Downloading photos from the photopass website is a huge pain, I think.


----------



## PolyRob

TheMaxRebo said:


> The downloading process could definitely e improved - be great if you could select just the ones you wanted and then download all of those at once


Definitely agree! It was annoying sifting through multiple archive folders in the old interface, but I stop for LOTS of photographers and the new system is a pain! I still need to download my last trip before my next trip.


Anthony Vito said:


> My wife did this last year - bought the disc - before my annual pass expired.  We had purchased one AP for the discounts, and ended up having 3 trips - 2 weeklong with the kids, and a long weekend without (if we'd known, would've purchased APs for all 4).  We had downloaded most of them, but my wife wanted to make sure we had all of them without issue.  It was more of an extra backup type thing, so we decided the price (can't remember if it was $30 or $35 for the disc) was worth the peace of mind in case we realized later we'd missed some downloads and no longer had access.  I also agree trying to download them all at once was difficult - had to do it in batches with zip files and the order of the pics was funky, I just didn't trust it.
> 
> Since my current laptop doesn't even have a disc drive, I do find this better so we don't have to only use my wife's 2010 laptop for these (now if only it was a USB-C flash drive, that would be even better - wouldn't even need an adapter).


I am honestly considering doing this now. Once per AP for $35 to get all of my pictures and save myself the time and frustration of downloading.


tarak said:


> For me, the easiest option is to save them to my phone from the MDE app, then I download the pictures from my phone to the computer.  Downloading photos from the photopass website is a huge pain, I think.


I always felt that downloading directly from MDE on my iPhone messed with the images on my iPhone. It would crash and want to backup all my images. Maybe I should try again.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Blog Mickey is reporting a gondola crash. Evacuation underway.
https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/appa...crash-shuts-down-system-evacuations-underway/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SaintsManiac said:


> Blog Mickey is reporting a gondola crash. Evacuation underway.
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/appa...crash-shuts-down-system-evacuations-underway/



Yeah, looks to be going near 2 hours people have been stuck

Someone posted they were told to open the emergency kits


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180659989536477184


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, looks to be going near 2 hours people have been stuck
> 
> Someone posted they were told to open the emergency kits
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180659989536477184



I would lose my mind being stuck in there. My enthusiasm for this mode of transportation has evaporated.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Little video of them working on the Skyliner evacuation with EPCOT Forever going off in background 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180667425274114049


----------



## only hope

SaintsManiac said:


> I would lose my mind being stuck in there. My enthusiasm for this mode of transportation has evaporated.



We have already been avoiding the monorails for over a year and looks like we’ll be avoiding this too before we even tried it til the issues are resolved. Hope no one was seriously hurt.


----------



## SaintsManiac

only hope said:


> We have already been avoiding the monorails for over a year and looks like we’ll be avoiding this too before we even tried it til the issues are resolved. Hope no one was seriously hurt.




I will not get on the monorail under any circumstance!


----------



## only hope

Us either. I miss riding them but there’s been far too many long delays and malfunctions happening the past few years. I finally said no more til they’re replaced. The ferry may be slower sometimes but problems are rare. Plus I can swim, so there’s always that option if something horrible were to happen.


----------



## Bay Max

Menu at Kona Cafe has been updated.

Kona Cafe Menu


----------



## scrappinginontario

Bay Max said:


> Menu at Kona Cafe has been updated.
> 
> Kona Cafe Menu


In April my mom and I shared a large steak dinner that included salad, potatoes, 2 different steaks and bone marrow.  My cousin and her son had it a few weeks ago and also enjoyed it.

Not seeing it on the menu any longer.  That’s too bad as it was the best steak we had at WDW that trip!!


----------



## Dentam

Well, this answers my question of how guests would be evacuated from the gondolas (although I am still wondering what they do if you're over the water when this happens).  Dang, less than a week of being officially open.  Disney's having a rough go of it lately with bad press.


----------



## skier_pete

First thought is I hope no one got hurt.
Second thought not good news for the skyliner and Disney.
Third thought - skyline likely to be down at least a month.
Fourth thought - REALLY bad news for Riviera sales.
Fifth thought - no comment from @rteetz , is he stuck ON the gondola?


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> First thought is I hope no one got hurt.
> Second thought not good news for the skyliner and Disney.
> Third thought - skyline likely to be down at least a month.
> Fourth thought - REALLY bad news for Riviera sales.
> Fifth thought - no comment from @rteetz , is he stuck ON the gondola?


If I was you’d get live updates


----------



## scrappinginontario

*UPDATE*:

Blog Mickey story has been updated.  Gondolas are moving slowly along the Epcot line again allowing guests to be evacuated in a more timely manner.  CMs prepared at stations with cases of water, wheelchairs to aid guests exiting the gondolas.


----------



## Brocktoon

********** said:


> First thought is I hope no one got hurt.
> Second thought not good news for the skyliner and Disney.
> Third thought - skyline likely to be down at least a month.
> Fourth thought - REALLY bad news for Riviera sales.
> Fifth thought - no comment from @rteetz , is he stuck ON the gondola?



My opinion as an engineer ... so far there have been no reports of serious injuries.  If the injuries end up being minor then I look at this at being a strong positive in the long run as long as some strong root cause analysis is completed to understand what happened.  If the worst case would be a black eye for Disney and the Gondola down for a month or more, then ultimately that's still a positive situation if no one was seriously hurt and Disney can identify design flaw before there would be serious injury or death.

But as I posted on the other thread, we really need to wait until more (or all?) the info comes to light.


----------



## osully

scrappinginontario said:


> I like the option but but price is steep after I’ve already paid $199 for MM.


Memory Maker is now FAR too expensive for what you get considering they are replacing actual Photopass CMs left and right at every meet and greet. On our honeymoon in 2016 it was a bit less than $150 USD (IIRC) if you purchased it 30+ days in advance. We purchased it on the second day of our trip for $160 I think. It would now be $280 CANADIAN DOLLARS if we wanted it for our November WDW trip which is absolutely bonkers. We will just take selfies... thanks! I understand you also get all of your on ride photos but I feel like those are always a toss up as to them turning out well, or even being you, etc. I love the Disney Photopass CMs but sadly I cannot justify purchasing this anymore.


----------



## osully

I’m scared at this point to ride the Monorail or the Skyliner. Scarier than any of the “Big Thrill” category rides at Disney!


----------



## SaintsManiac

osully said:


> I’m scared at this point to ride the Monorail or the Skyliner. Scarier than any of the “Big Thrill” category rides at Disney!




Yes indeed. I shall put the money I was going to spend on Skyliner merch into my Lyft budget.


----------



## Bing Showei

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/disn...estigates-issue-leading-to-guest-evacuations/
It's a good first step. I think Disney can get ahead of this if remain completely transparent and own this through the process.

"There was a failure. We identified it. It brought to light our woefully inadequate evacuations procedures which we are reevaluating. We will do better moving forward." would go a long way.


----------



## Dentam

From social media posts I've read from some people stuck on the gondolas, Disney would not tell them what was going on, even when they used the emergency call box to ask.  Doesn't look good for Disney at all.  They need to be transparent throughout all of this.


----------



## Steph15251

osully said:


> I’m scared at this point to ride the Monorail or the Skyliner. Scarier than any of the “Big Thrill” category rides at Disney!


I hate the Monorail ,I had a panic attack on one like 4 or so years ago and not one cast member came to help.


----------



## Steph15251

Dentam said:


> From social media posts I've read from some people stuck on the gondolas, Disney would not tell them what was going on, even when they used the emergency call box to ask.  Doesn't look good for Disney at all.  They need to be transparent throughout all of this.


When I was a cast member we where only able to tell guest very littie info.


----------



## disneygirlsng

********** said:


> First thought is I hope no one got hurt.
> Second thought not good news for the skyliner and Disney.
> Third thought - skyline likely to be down at least a month.
> Fourth thought - REALLY bad news for Riviera sales.
> Fifth thought - no comment from @rteetz , is he stuck ON the gondola?


My third thought was better be less than a month as that's when I'll be there and I still can't wait to ride them!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Steph15251 said:


> When I was a cast member we where only able to tell guest very littie info.



Obviously Disney has their reasons and knows better than I or other people posting in the internet ... Though I feel like some more regular communication - even if not providing new info, but just to let people know they are still there and just that lines of communication are open, would be better


----------



## Mome Rath

Just ran a short blurb about the Skyliner on national Fox News...


----------



## rteetz

Bing Showei said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/disn...estigates-issue-leading-to-guest-evacuations/
> It's a good first step. I think Disney can get ahead of this if remain completely transparent and own this through the process.
> 
> "There was a failure. We identified it. It brought to light our woefully inadequate evacuations procedures which we are reevaluating. We will do better moving forward." would go a long way.


I’d like to know what would be better in terms of evacuation?


----------



## Bing Showei

rteetz said:


> I’d like to know what would be better in terms of evacuation?


I’m not sure if this is rhetorical, but given that full system evacuations were projected to take 3 hours. A single line took north of that.

Are you suggesting that 3 plus hours in Orlando summer heat without the benefit of passive ventilation from a cabin traveling 11mph to cool it down is reasonable?


----------



## rteetz

Bing Showei said:


> I’m not sure if this is rhetorical, but given that full system evacuations were projected to take 3 hours. A single line took north of that.
> 
> Are you suggesting that 3 plus hours in Orlando summer heat without the benefit of passive ventilation from a cabin traveling 11mph to cool it down is reasonable?


This is the longest line of the three. I’m not saying it was reasonable but I’m not sure what they could do to make it that much better. More practice? They aren’t going to buy 5 more trucks or something just in the event that this does happen. While yes this did happen soon after opening the likelihood of it being a continuous thing is still slim.


----------



## Bing Showei

rteetz said:


> While yes this did happen soon after opening the likelihood of it being a continuous thing is still slim.


Three weeks ago, any suggestion of something like this happening and taking 3 plus hours to evacuate a single line (longest line notwithstanding), would’ve been summarily laughed off the boards and accusations of chicken little tendencies would’ve been leveled pretty heavily. And now after this incident, the apologists  keep lowering the bar and excusing what this is or how it was handled.

Very first reactions to system slow downs were to blame stupid guests. Then it was these growing pains that are to be expected. Now it’s “well, no one died.”

I’m not dumping on the system. Truth be told, I’m hoping this is a successful reliable system that will eventually replace the monorail system, but in the interest of preserving hope for that eventuality, I hope the Disney executives aren’t as flippant about this as some posters in the Skyliner thread feel they have a right to be.


----------



## rteetz

Bing Showei said:


> Three weeks ago, any suggestion of something like this happening and taking 3 plus hours to evacuate a single line (longest line notwithstanding), would’ve been summarily laughed off the boards and accusations of chicken little tendencies would’ve been leveled pretty heavily. And now after this incident, the apologists  keep lowering the bar and excusing what this is or how it was handled.
> 
> Very first reactions to system slow downs were to blame stupid guests. Then it was these growing pains are to be expected. Now it’s “well, no one died.”
> 
> I’m not dumping on the system. Truth be told, I’m hoping this is a successful reliable system that will eventually replace the monorail system, but in the interest of preserving hope for that eventuality, I hope the Disney executives aren’t as flippant about this as some posters in the Skyliner thread feel they have a right to be.


I agree with you. I’m just not sure there is a easy answer for what they could do to improve the evacuation procedure.


----------



## Spaceguy55

There was a 12 minute video from the site that shall remain nameless that showed the teal gondola being put back in place and then shortly after the line starting up again.
I'm sure they wanted to not do that to preserve the scene to better determine the cause but maybe decided the guests had been up there too long.


----------



## Gusey

Brocktoon said:


> But as I posted on the other thread, we really need to wait until more (or all?) the info comes to light.



It's a shame that many people on Twitter have jumped on this to justify their complaints about the skyliner before it was even built and before all/more info has come out about the incident.

According to this article and another DISboards post, it seems like there was a tech error that saw a skyliner that wasn't moving as a gap in the line?
https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...-causing-major-delays-evacuation-in-progress/


----------



## Dentam

Steph15251 said:


> When I was a cast member we where only able to tell guest very littie info.



And what I'm saying is that this should not be the case when you have people stranded however many feet up in the air with no ac, etc.  By all means don't tell them anything that will make them panic more, but at least tell them that help is on the way I guess.  I wasn't there, but some comments I've read sounded like they weren't getting any info from Disney while they were stuck.  Anyway, hopefully Disney can learn from this.  Also hoping they figure out what caused it and ensure it doesn't happen again.


----------



## dclpluto

osully said:


> I’m scared at this point to ride the Monorail or the Skyliner. Scarier than any of the “Big Thrill” category rides at Disney!



Disney has big thrill category rides? When did this happen?


----------



## osully

dclpluto said:


> Disney has big thrill category rides? When did this happen?


LOL I’m pretty sure that’s what RockNRollerCoaster is categorized as.


----------



## dclpluto

osully said:


> LOL I’m pretty sure that’s what RockNRollerCoaster is categorized as.



It’s actually a slow ride. They have sound effects to make it seem your going faster.


----------



## Sarah1024

bookbabe626 said:


> That discount has been out for quite a while, and I know pickings are slim at the deluxe hotels in December.  It took me a few weeks of refreshing and frequent checking to snag an AP discounted WL room for Dec 12-15.  I’m pretty sure you’re not finding anything for that stretch because some nights are gone, possibly even sold out with or without the discount.  Try booking some shorter stretches maybe to do a split stay?


Yeah I tried a bunch of different split stays and resorts and tried as soon as the discount came out, but nothing.  I tried CL, non-CL, and CSR.  Still nothing.  Oh well.  I just keep hearing how "slow" they are, but also keep reading how nobody is grabbing any discounts.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dclpluto said:


> It’s actually a slow ride. They have sound effects to make it seem your going faster.



no actual loops or anything either - just that Imagineering forced perspective!


----------



## dclpluto

TheMaxRebo said:


> no actual loops or anything either - just that Imagineering forced perspective!



Small loops of course


----------



## firefly_ris

TheMaxRebo said:


> no actual loops or anything either - just that Imagineering forced perspective!



Really? I thought it has 2 loops and a corkscrew... ??


----------



## TheMaxRebo

firefly_ris said:


> Really? I thought it has 2 loops and a corkscrew... ??



sorry, just being sarcastic ... it is a pretty thrilling ride - it has 3 inversions, a height of 80 feet, reaches max speed of 57 MPH and provides a max of 5 g-forces.   So not crazy by "coaster enthusiast" standards, but pretty legit I think


----------



## firefly_ris

TheMaxRebo said:


> sorry, just being sarcastic ... it is a pretty thrilling ride - it has 3 inversions, a height of 80 feet, reaches max speed of 57 MPH and provides a max of 5 g-forces.   So not crazy by "coaster enthusiast" standards, but pretty legit I think



Oh ok, LOL. I guess I should have picked up on that but I've only had 2 cups of coffee so far today....  It's the most intense coaster I've ever had the courage to do so I was worried I was going to lose my Disney street cred for a second there...


----------



## Steph15251

dclpluto said:


> It’s actually a slow ride. They have sound effects to make it seem your going faster.


It goes 60 mph


----------



## BaymaxFan78

TheMaxRebo said:


> sorry, just being sarcastic ... it is a pretty thrilling ride - it has 3 inversions, a height of 80 feet, reaches max speed of 57 MPH and provides a max of 5 g-forces.   So not crazy by "coaster enthusiast" standards, but pretty legit I think


As a "coaster enthusiast" I can confirm that although it's not one of the more wild rollercoasters in the world, it's pretty awesome. Especially for a Disney ride.


----------



## rteetz

*News*


https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...nsecutive-year/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q1wo1003190025A


----------



## disneygirlsng

BaymaxFan78 said:


> As a "coaster enthusiast" I can confirm that although it's not one of the more wild rollercoasters in the world, it's pretty awesome. Especially for a Disney ride.


Yea, I'd rate it pretty moderate as far as coasters go, but that doesn't make it any less fun!


----------



## andyw715

BaymaxFan78 said:


> As a "coaster enthusiast" I can confirm that although it's not one of the more wild rollercoasters in the world, it's pretty awesome. Especially for a Disney ride.


It was my daughter's (7yo) first rollercoaster.  At the end she said "Mommy....."  (very long pregnant pause)  "....that was AWESOME!!!!"






.... 2hrs later her sister (10) and her are bawling after passing by the Alien scene on the Great Movie Ride.


----------



## BaymaxFan78

andyw715 said:


> It was my daughter's (7yo) first rollercoaster.  At the end she said "Mommy....."  (very long pregnant pause)  "....that was AWESOME!!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... 2hrs later her sister (10) and her are bawling after passing by the Alien scene on the Great Movie Ride.


makes sense


----------



## TheMaxRebo

andyw715 said:


> It was my daughter's (7yo) first rollercoaster.  At the end she said "Mommy....."  (very long pregnant pause)  "....that was AWESOME!!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... 2hrs later her sister (10) and her are bawling after passing by the Alien scene on the Great Movie Ride.



Much more positive than my son's reaction to his first ride on Tower of Terror.  He was 4 at the time and when asked how it was he said "That was ... [Pregnant pause] ... Not good"


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

https://www.latimes.com/entertainme...eyland-star-wars-galaxys-edge-progress-report


----------



## publix subs

Farro said:


> et annoyed at us. Try going to the zoo! I wait for my turn to walk up to the window and stare at the tigers -





rteetz said:


>


Sorry if this has been touched on, but is France getting a stand alone Eiffel Tower like it's modeled here?


----------



## rteetz

publix subs said:


> Sorry if this has been touched on, but is France getting a stand alone Eiffel Tower like it's modeled here?


No, this model is more on an abstract or just highlighting areas of interest not accurately what will be done.


----------



## Brianstl

That would be cool, but that would take some major construction.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-sold-out-for-october-8th/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/animal-kingdom-tasting-sampler-returns-for-winter-2019/


----------



## rteetz

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...-causing-major-delays-evacuation-in-progress/


----------



## rteetz

https://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2019/10/julie-andrews-home-work-memoir-mary-poppins


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

PolyRob said:


> Have you tried downloading all the pictures at once? I feel like the "enhanced" website has made that much more difficult


Generally works well for me.  Regardless, whether a website that can't handle downloads properly or a thumb drive being given... still shocking how behind the times Disney IT is.


----------



## SG131

rteetz said:


> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...-causing-major-delays-evacuation-in-progress/


This is the statement they should have started with!


----------



## tarheelblue8853

I've been a little behind so I don't know if this has been covered at all this year, but does anybody know if they reduced the number of tickets sold for MNSSHP this year?  We went last week and it was a much more pleasant experience than when we went about the same time last year.  I don't know that either night sold out but it was so much less crowded in the hub and getting spots for the parades.  Maybe this was not a common experience this year but we were quite happy!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Original Mouseketeer Karen Pendleton Dies at 73


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...isneyland-resort-unveiled-by-alaska-airlines/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“The Simpsons” Limited Edition 20 Season DVD Box Set Coming December 3rd


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Hulu Introduces Downloads for Offline Viewing on Mobile Devices


----------



## rteetz

*News*

ESPN Announces Agreement with New Mobile-First Platform Quibi


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Wi-Fi Connection Issues Impacting Select Walt Disney World Resort Hotels


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Typhoon Lagoon and Disney's Miniature Golf Courses Temporarily Closed Due to Inclement Weather


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*UPDATE*

Skyliner remains closed today but they are continuing to test the system with empty cars


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

new offer for Disney+ - get $40 off if you commit to 3 years.  Comes to under $5/month .... Visit founders.disneyplus.com for details. Enter code “PARKSPASS3YEARS.”

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/ent...0191007-tajxpva675e37jmx3y3a2mizwm-story.html


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

EPCOT Experience merchandise now available at the EPCOT Experience ... but doesn't look like they have the posters yet unfortunately


----------



## scrappinginontario

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> new offer for Disney+ - get $40 off if you commit to 3 years.  Comes to under $5/month .... Visit founders.disneyplus.com for details. Enter code “PARKSPASS3YEARS.”
> 
> https://www.orlandosentinel.com/ent...0191007-tajxpva675e37jmx3y3a2mizwm-story.html


I keep hoping they'll offer some sort of deal for Canadians but so far I haven't seen anything.


----------



## Spaghetti Cat

rteetz said:


> URL='https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/10/wi-fi-connection-issues-impacting.html'] Wi-Fi Connection Issues Impacting Select Walt Disney World Resort Hotels [/URL]



Select!? Only the best hotels were selected to have wifi issues?

I've been noticing the overruse of the term select in marketing. It's almost as overused as the word perfect my millenials.

"I'll have the sewage pie"
"perfect"


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181568687981158400


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181310670895235073


----------



## Farro

Check your emails!

Got a pin code for past guests - spring offer. I think travel April through June? 30% off deluxe and 25% off moderates.

We saved almost a $1000 on our room at Gran Destino for next May!


----------



## Tigger's ally

Farro said:


> Check your emails!
> 
> Got a pin code for past guests - spring offer. I think travel April through June? 30% off deluxe and 25% off moderates.
> 
> We saved almost a $1000 on our room at Gran Destino for next May!


I got mine too this morning.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/epco...e-new-landscaping-railings-walkways-and-more/


----------



## ErinF

Farro said:


> Check your emails!
> 
> Got a pin code for past guests - spring offer. I think travel April through June? 30% off deluxe and 25% off moderates.
> 
> We saved almost a $1000 on our room at Gran Destino for next May!



I got one too!!  I've never gotten a pin code before, I was excited!  We only go to WDW every other year, but we're due to go this June so hopefully this will work. (I haven't had a chance to check with the code yet.)


----------



## chicagoshannon

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181568687981158400


looks like they're getting more and more merch from Tokyo. Happy for something different.


----------



## wareagle57

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> new offer for Disney+ - get $40 off if you commit to 3 years.  Comes to under $5/month .... Visit founders.disneyplus.com for details. Enter code “PARKSPASS3YEARS.”
> 
> https://www.orlandosentinel.com/ent...0191007-tajxpva675e37jmx3y3a2mizwm-story.html



I just wish any of these discounts could be used to upgrade to the hulu  bundle. I have hulu anyway and won't get rid of it, so it makes sense to bundle. I guess I'll just keep paying for them separately since $5 is so cheap.


----------



## jknezek

wareagle57 said:


> I just wish any of these discounts could be used to upgrade to the hulu  bundle. I have hulu anyway and won't get rid of it, so it makes sense to bundle. I guess I'll just keep paying for them separately since $5 is so cheap.


I just wish they would get their heads out of their rears and get it to work with Amazon. Though I suppose it's equally fair to wonder if Amazon needs to remove the stick from their rear and work with Disney...


----------



## LoganBrown1990

ErinF said:


> I got one too!!  I've never gotten a pin code before, I was excited!  We only go to WDW every other year, but we're due to go this June so hopefully this will work. (I haven't had a chance to check with the code yet.)


I got one too! I'm not sure why, but it went to my work email, which I'm pretty sure I've never booked a vacation with. It's making a spring trip _pretty _tempting!!


----------



## Eeyore daily

wareagle57 said:


> I just wish any of these discounts could be used to upgrade to the hulu  bundle. I have hulu anyway and won't get rid of it, so it makes sense to bundle. I guess I'll just keep paying for them separately since $5 is so cheap.


That's what I did. I already have Hulu + live so I just bought the Disney plus for 3 years separately.  Too eager to wait!


----------



## andyw715

Spaghetti Cat said:


> Select!? Only the best hotels were selected to have wifi issues?
> 
> I've been noticing the overruse of the term select in marketing. It's almost as overused as the word perfect my millenials.
> 
> "I'll have the sewage pie"
> "perfect"


AMAZING!  (is another one    People are easily amazed.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> I just wish they would get their heads out of their rears and get it to work with Amazon. Though I suppose it's equally fair to wonder if Amazon needs to remove the stick from their rear and work with Disney...



I have to figure as the launch date gets close (or just passes) both sides will realize how much money they are losing and both will get their respective sticks out of their respective butts


----------



## adam.adbe

TheMaxRebo said:


> I have to figure as the launch date gets close (or just passes) both sides will realize how much money they are losing and both will get their respective sticks out of their respective butts



I posted this the other day in the other thread:

https://www.wsj.com/articles/amazon-disney-fight-over-ad-revenue-from-apps-on-fire-tv-11570117659


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181570374816808960


----------



## tlmadden73

adam.adbe said:


> I posted this the other day in the other thread:
> 
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/amazon-disney-fight-over-ad-revenue-from-apps-on-fire-tv-11570117659


Ugh ..  just get it done! Got a month! 

I haven't seen what Smart TVs will carry the app either. My Samsung TV (pretty new) has DisneyNow and Hulu, I wonder if it will carry Disney+, if not .. no need for it on the Amazon Fire stick.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...sort-spa/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q1wo1003191009190052C


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/the-...enu-coming-to-coral-reef-restaurant-in-epcot/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/new-gelato-kiosk-coming-to-world-showcase-at-epcot/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/the-...enu-coming-to-coral-reef-restaurant-in-epcot/



To celebrate, you can eat all the creatures featured in the Under the Sea scene in the movie!


----------



## only hope

TheMaxRebo said:


> To celebrate, you can eat all the creatures featured in the Under the Sea scene in the movie!



Is that Sebastian in the photo?   

I have never understood why a restaurant has tanks of fish to watch while seafood is eaten. It’s kinda like opening up a burger restaurant in a field of cows.


----------



## jade1

only hope said:


> I have never understood why a restaurant has tanks of fish to watch while seafood is eaten. It’s kinda like opening up a burger restaurant in a field of cows.



Or a Beyond Burger joint in a soybean field.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

only hope said:


> Is that Sebastian in the photo?
> 
> I have never understood why a restaurant has tanks of fish to watch while seafood is eaten. It’s kinda like opening up a burger restaurant in a field of cows.



Eh, I could go for picking out my cow just like you can pick your lobster from a tank


----------



## SaharanTea

only hope said:


> Is that Sebastian in the photo?
> 
> I have never understood why a restaurant has tanks of fish to watch while seafood is eaten. It’s kinda like opening up a burger restaurant in a field of cows.



But fish eat other fish so it would probably just make them hungry.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181764984482734087


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181764984482734087



That’s odd. What could it be? They don’t do drones for this show right? It was extremely windy the night we watched it and I didn’t know if the kites would fly.


----------



## merry_nbright

Any news on the Skyliner reopening?


----------



## DisLiss

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181764984482734087



Rough couple of days at WDW.


----------



## Mome Rath

merry_nbright said:


> Any news on the Skyliner reopening?



Nope, nothing yet.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

A Portillo's is coming to Lake Buena Vista .... be located on the Intersection of Palm Parkway and Daryl Carter Blvd  

I have no idea what this is but people that do seem veyr excited about this


https://www.portillos.com/lakebuenavista/


----------



## Wood Nymph

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> A Portillo's is coming to Lake Buena Vista .... be located on the Intersection of Palm Parkway and Daryl Carter Blvd
> 
> I have no idea what this is but people that do seem veyr excited about this
> 
> 
> https://www.portillos.com/lakebuenavista/



It has the most delicious Italian beef sandwiches in the Chicago area. 

https://www.portillos.com/index.html


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Wood Nymph said:


> It has the most delicious Italian beef sandwiches in the Chicago area.
> 
> https://www.portillos.com/index.html



ok, yeah, never heard of it .... plus my wife doesn't eat beef, so guess this is a "no" for me ... but happy for all the people that are excited for it.  Always good when something new comes to the area, more options, etc.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> A Portillo's is coming to Lake Buena Vista .... be located on the Intersection of Palm Parkway and Daryl Carter Blvd
> 
> I have no idea what this is but people that do seem veyr excited about this
> 
> 
> https://www.portillos.com/lakebuenavista/


Chicago based restaurant chain. We have a few in the Milwaukee area.


----------



## MissGina5

TheMaxRebo said:


> ok, yeah, never heard of it .... plus my wife doesn't eat beef, so guess this is a "no" for me ... but happy for all the people that are excited for it.  Always good when something new comes to the area, more options, etc.


Chicken there is delicious too! I don't like too much beef so I always get the crispy chicken sandwich. The fries and shakes are amazing too.

I don't see myself going a lot since I can easily go here at home but I also feel some hometown pride and some excitement for the rest of you who don't normally get to enjoy!


----------



## scrappinginontario

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> A Portillo's is coming to Lake Buena Vista .... be located on the Intersection of Palm Parkway and Daryl Carter Blvd
> 
> I have no idea what this is but people that do seem veyr excited about this
> 
> 
> https://www.portillos.com/lakebuenavista/


Guessing this will be a location that you require a car to access?


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> ok, yeah, never heard of it .... plus my wife doesn't eat beef, so guess this is a "no" for me ... but happy for all the people that are excited for it.  Always good when something new comes to the area, more options, etc.


they also have Chicago style dogs, ribs and salads.  Plenty there for the wife.  For you, I recommend the Combo sandwich.  6" Italian sausage smothered in Portillos famous Italian beef.   Served dry, soppin or wet.   Great eats.


----------



## Farro

PORTILLO'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Rick Bayless, Beatrix, now Portillo's... go Chicago!)

Besides everything else you can get there, get the chocolate cake. It's so good my mom tripped, fell, literally chipped a bone in her shoulder, got up and went in to get that cake! Then went to urgent care!  

You can just get a hot dog and fries too if you don't like Italian Beef.

(um, how could you not like Italian Beef? mmmm, gravy bread...  )


----------



## rteetz

scrappinginontario said:


> Guessing this will be a location that you require a car to access?


Or Uber


----------



## MissGina5

scrappinginontario said:


> Guessing this will be a location that you require a car to access?


It is not very expensive so you could probably use Grubhub or something as well too and it would still cost less than a Disney meal lol


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tigger's ally said:


> they also have Chicago style dogs, ribs and salads.  Plenty there for the wife.  For you, I recommend the Combo sandwich.  6" Italian sausage smothered in Portillos famous Italian beef.   Served dry, soppin or wet.   Great eats.



ok, well from that list she could have salad (she doesn't eat pork either) ... but she does eat chicken which @MissGina5 mentioned so that is good to know.   Something to keep in mind if we are off property/looking for something different


----------



## MissGina5

TheMaxRebo said:


> ok, well from that list she could have salad (she doesn't eat pork either) ... but she does eat chicken which @MissGina5 mentioned so that is good to know.   Something to keep in mind if we are off property/looking for something different


Their cobb salad is supposed to be AMAZING (I am not big on salad lmao)


----------



## Farro

oh my gosh, I'm going to Portillo's this weekend...


----------



## mandis77

we love their hot dogs.  Always a stop for us when in Chicago area


----------



## hertamaniac

Portillo's will be located at the corner of Palm Parkway and Daryl Carter Parkway.  Not really walking distance from DS.


----------



## ChrisM

A little perspective on Portillo's:

It's a primarily suburban Chicago fixture.  People that grew up with it adore it (sort of like In-N-Out's outsized reputation in the West, Cheesesteaks in Philly, Coney Islands in Detroit, etc).  But if you didn't grow up with it, it's really just decent fast food.

If you didn't grow up with it in Chicago (it's still a bit of a mystery to a lot of folks in the city proper - give me Al's or Mr Beef any day over Portillo's) it's not going to bowl you over.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hertamaniac said:


> Portillo's will be located at the corner of Palm Parkway and Daryl Carter Parkway.  Not really walking distance from DS.



Looks to be about 3 miles from Disney Springs .. so unless trianing for a RunDisney event, probably not really walkable ... but definitely a pretty quick Uber


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Guardians of the Galaxy: Cosmic Rewind will contain education elements

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/guar...smic-rewind-will-contain-edutainment-elements


----------



## Farro

ChrisM said:


> A little perspective on Portillo's:
> 
> It's a primarily suburban Chicago fixture.  People that grew up with it adore it (sort of like In-N-Out's outsized reputation in the West, Cheesesteaks in Philly, Coney Islands in Detroit, etc).  But if you didn't grow up with it, it's really just decent fast food.
> 
> If you didn't grow up with it in Chicago (it's still a bit of a mystery to a lot of folks in the city proper - give me Al's or Mr Beef any day over Portillo's) it's not going to bowl you over.



If we are going to get technical - Al's and Mr. Beef are some of the dryest beefs I've had, can get much better.

The best beef in Chicago (proper) is Johnnie's in Elmwood Park. Along with the best Italian Lemonade. (Light-years better than that place on Taylor St.)

But Portillo's is above average for sure and is a great addition to the Disney area, beats most of the fast food they have now, for sure.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> But Portillo's is a great addition to the Disney area, beats most of the fast food they have now, for sure.



plus I think it is fun to try different chains that you don't have locally - especially if just looking for something quick and easy and non expensive ... but still different than what you would normally get at home


----------



## adam.adbe

ChrisM said:


> If you didn't grow up with it in Chicago (it's still a bit of a mystery to a lot of folks in the city proper - give me Al's or Mr Beef any day over Portillo's) it's not going to bowl you over.



Not true.  I'm not even a USian by birth, and I love Portillos.  That and Potbellies[1] would be the two things I'd miss most if I moved away.  I actually prefer Bouna; their beef has better seasoning, but Portillos is just a better atmosphere, and is less stingy with the juice and peppers.

Now White Castle?  Yup - you needed to be there. :-/

[1] why is it that only Chicagoans understand that an italian sandwich without giardineira just doesn't cut it.


----------



## Dis_Fan

I will take Buona Beef over Portillos any day. Give me a sandwhich with parmesan chips and I am happy.

Portillos does have good cake though and good fries.


----------



## rteetz

Ok I do like Portillos but I think it’s best we move on from the beef discussion


----------



## adam.adbe

Farro said:


> If we are going to get technical - Al's and Mr. Beef are some of the dryest beefs I've had, can get much better.



I think the Al's that opened near me a few years back is the shortest lived franchise I can recall. Whatever you might feel about the 'real' Al's location, as a franchise operator, they weren't even trying to maintain quality.


----------



## adam.adbe

rteetz said:


> Ok I do like Portillos but I think it’s best we move on from the beef discussion



Time to bring up Culvers?


----------



## ChrisM

rteetz said:


> Ok I do like Portillos but I think it’s best we move on from the beef discussion



Forgive me for adding one....last....postscript around the beef discussion, and then I will stop.

I added a contrary view simply because, especially when it comes to Disney planning discussions, it's very common to get "OMG, this place is amaaaazing!" reactions and reviews about places that are, quite honestly, just okay (and sometimes not even that).  I'm simply cautioning the unsuspecting to temper their expectations.  It's fast food.  Your mileage may vary when you actually try it, so don't necessarily expect a transcendent experience due to the comments of people who may already be a captured audience.

(And yeah, Al's and Mr Beef tend to be dry.  Because if you don't get it dipped you're doing it wrong. )


----------



## rteetz

*News*

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/10/bodhaktan-band-returns-to-canada.html


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Ok I do like Portillos but I think it’s best we move on from the beef discussion


----------



## HuskieJohn

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> A Portillo's is coming to Lake Buena Vista .... be located on the Intersection of Palm Parkway and Daryl Carter Blvd
> 
> I have no idea what this is but people that do seem veyr excited about this
> 
> 
> https://www.portillos.com/lakebuenavista/


Since everyone has filled you in on the food...

Rumor is that the owner Dick Portillo sold it for 1 Billion dollars with the stipulation that they would not change any of the recipes while he was alive on top of requiring them to still buy from the same vendors.  He then took a small part of his billion and bought a few of the suppliers to make sure that their quality stays the same and making some pocket change on the side.

When I think of that deal compare to Disney buying Star Wars for 4 billion I am in awe.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Attraction Shaped Cakes Coming Exclusively to Disney Paris Halloween Parties


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Hong Kong Disneyland Duffy Friend Cookie to be Renamed CookieAnn


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Original Singing Voice of Simba in “The Lion King” Turned Down $2,000,000 Pay For Royalty Deal


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181970600937410561


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ing-film/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q1wo1003191009190063C


----------



## Loopster

tarheelblue8853 said:


> I've been a little behind so I don't know if this has been covered at all this year, but does anybody know if they reduced the number of tickets sold for MNSSHP this year?  We went last week and it was a much more pleasant experience than when we went about the same time last year.  I don't know that either night sold out but it was so much less crowded in the hub and getting spots for the parades.  Maybe this was not a common experience this year but we were quite happy!


I was wondering the same thing. We were there last night and I was worried it was going to be crazy because it was sold out but it wasn’t bad at all.

Speaking of MNSSHP, @rteetz, have you heard anything about a sewage line break or anything near Magic Kingdom/Contemporary last night? We were waiting for the bus after MNSSHP around 12:30 and the entire MK bus waiting area smelled like sewage and just kept getting worse and worse. I’ve never smelled anything so gross in my life. The mass crowds of people waiting for busses all had their hands over their noses and people were gagging. We couldn’t believe how disgusting it was.


----------



## crvetter

Loopster said:


> Speaking of MNSSHP, @rteetz, have you heard anything about a sewage line break or anything near Magic Kingdom/Contemporary last night? We were waiting for the bus after MNSSHP around 12:30 and the entire MK bus waiting area smelled like sewage and just kept getting worse and worse. I’ve never smelled anything so gross in my life. The mass crowds of people waiting for busses all had their hands over their noses and people were gagging. We couldn’t believe how disgusting it was.


From my own personal experience this just occasionally happens in that area (a couple times each trip), especially closer to the Contemporary. It most likely has to do with a drainage in the area and the fact Florida is a swamp, and I notice it more after a rainy day.


----------



## rteetz

Loopster said:


> I was wondering the same thing. We were there last night and I was worried it was going to be crazy because it was sold out but it wasn’t bad at all.
> 
> Speaking of MNSSHP, @rteetz, have you heard anything about a sewage line break or anything near Magic Kingdom/Contemporary last night? We were waiting for the bus after MNSSHP around 12:30 and the entire MK bus waiting area smelled like sewage and just kept getting worse and worse. I’ve never smelled anything so gross in my life. The mass crowds of people waiting for busses all had their hands over their noses and people were gagging. We couldn’t believe how disgusting it was.


No I haven’t.


----------



## Loopster

crvetter said:


> From my own personal experience this just occasionally happens in that area (a couple times each trip), especially closer to the Contemporary. It most likely has to do with a drainage in the area and the fact Florida is a swamp, and I notice it more after a rainy day.



I guess I’ve never been back that close to the Contemporary while waiting for the bus. We were hearing construction sounds so didn’t know if they were working on a problem. I’ve smelled slight smells there before, but nothing as bad as this.  It seriously smelled like our heads were inside an overloaded porta potty toilet


----------



## DisneyRobin

Loopster said:


> I was wondering the same thing. We were there last night and I was worried it was going to be crazy because it was sold out but it wasn’t bad at all.
> 
> Speaking of MNSSHP, @rteetz, have you heard anything about a sewage line break or anything near Magic Kingdom/Contemporary last night? We were waiting for the bus after MNSSHP around 12:30 and the entire MK bus waiting area smelled like sewage and just kept getting worse and worse. I’ve never smelled anything so gross in my life. The mass crowds of people waiting for busses all had their hands over their noses and people were gagging. We couldn’t believe how disgusting it was.


Maybe it’s an occasional ongoing issue like another poster suggested. I see that there was discussion about this in the past on here. We always stay at the contemporary and walk back and forth to the mk but have never smelled anything bad. 
Here’s a link to the post and discussion about the smell...
https://www.disboards.com/threads/what-is-up-with-the-awful-smell.1508160/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/new-light-fixtures-installed-in-future-world-west/


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Original Singing Voice of Simba in “The Lion King” Turned Down $2,000,000 Pay For Royalty Deal



Was hoping a ballpark figure of what he's made in royalty's so far, and what the actual deal was would be included.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/grou...ory-hotel-coming-to-tokyo-disneyland-in-2021/


----------



## rteetz




----------



## J-BOY

rteetz said:


>


I'm actually really excited for this. I don't expect it to be a masterpiece but it looks like it'll be a lot of fun!


----------



## Brett Wyman

J-BOY said:


> I'm actually really excited for this. I don't expect it to be a masterpiece but it looks like it'll be a lot of fun!








I dont know about this one. Looks like something one of the second tier studios would put out. But I'm staying open minded for now.


----------



## disneygirlsng

rteetz said:


>


Super excited for this!!


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182337760964820992


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...gs-heads-to-disney-with-new-episodes-in-2020/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...e-for-the-holidays-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182337760964820992



Love the Figment is everywhere - but how is it not in the the announced plan that they are going to fix Imagination!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*UPDATE*

Trailer for new Avengers VOID experience


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182354982902870029


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


>


And the ride on this will be 10xs better than the actual ride....


----------



## Tex-Mex Disney Fan

dlavender said:


> And the ride on this will be 10xs better than the actual ride....


Ahhh, we like that ride.  When my second son was younger we even bought him the Figment plush.


----------



## SaintsManiac

dlavender said:


> And the ride on this will be 10xs better than the actual ride....



Nah. My family loves it.


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> Nah. My family loves it.


It could be much better though. I never got to see the original but wish I could have. I love figment but the ride needs improving.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> It could be much better though. I never got to see the original but wish I could have. I love figment but the ride needs improving.




Sure, but there are people who enjoy it now.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/wi-fi-added-to-disney-buses-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## Tex-Mex Disney Fan

SaintsManiac said:


> Sure, but there are people who enjoy it now.


My oldest daughter got to wear the lab coat and glasses when she was younger.  Plus, who doesn't like Eric Idle?


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> It could be much better though. I never got to see the original but wish I could have. I love figment but the ride needs improving.


Every ride in that park needs an overhaul.


----------



## sachilles

********** said:


> Love the Figment is everywhere - but how is it not in the the announced plan that they are going to fix Imagination!


Well, Stitch is everywhere too, yet the attraction is non existent for the most part.


----------



## shoreward

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/wi-fi-added-to-disney-buses-at-walt-disney-world/


I discovered it by accident last week, and it worked quite well - all the way from the park, back to my resort.  It worked much better than the Wi-Fi at the resort!


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


>



I'm sure this is an unpopular opinion here, but I can't stand the new character buses (all of them).  

1.) The buses with recent IP makes me feel like I'm in a city being advertised too, which I get that's the point, but I go to the Disney bubble to avoid _that_ kind of advertising.

2.) The 'big head' buses just look too gaudy.  I think it would have been slightly more classy to have different buses with different color schemes to represent the characters, instead of a giant head on the side of the bus.

3.) My wife put her tinfoil hat on and said this is a good way to drive up sales of Disney transportation toys.  I'm sure there are people that college those bus toys.  If they decide to make toys for every single type of different bus...there's some money to be had.

4.) Just furthers the notion that IP has to be EVERYWHERE ALL THE TIME on property.

Now get off my lawn!


----------



## Moliphino

sachilles said:


> Well, Stitch is everywhere too, yet the attraction is non existent for the most part.



Stitch is from a movie, though. Figment is only from the ride.


----------



## Tigger's ally

sachilles said:


> Well, Stitch is everywhere too, yet the attraction is non existent for the most part.


as it should forever be....


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/wi-fi-added-to-disney-buses-at-walt-disney-world/


This is great news!!!  Especially helpful to International visitors who often do not have a US Data plan while on vacation and rely on Disney WiFi to connect!


----------



## Mome Rath

rteetz said:


> It could be much better though. I never got to see the original but wish I could have. I love figment but the ride needs improving.



Yeah, you'd have loved it! The whole experience of the ride, and play areas, and meeting Dreamfinder walking around with Figment are some of my favorite childhood memories...  I do still ride, but man, it's a pale version of it's former self.


----------



## sachilles

Tigger's ally said:


> as it should forever be....


I don't disagree, but I think we all can agree that Stitch is a good IP worthy of an attraction far better than what currently exists.


----------



## skier_pete

sachilles said:


> Well, Stitch is everywhere too, yet the attraction is non existent for the most part.



But Stitch isn't used to represent the park the way Figment is being used to represent Epcot, or at least represent the Festivals in Epcot.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Junior’s “The Rocketeer” to Premiere November 8


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Fore! ABC Announces Second Season of Mini Golf Competition “Holey Moley”


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Freeform Finds Cast for New Drama “Close Up”


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Fore! ABC Announces Second Season of Mini Golf Competition “Holey Moley”


I know this show was seriously just fluff silly kinda stupid but my husband totally enjoyed it and I did as well. Was hoping they would renew it if for nothing else than a fun, non-serious summer show to watch.


----------



## Dean Marino

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/wi-fi-added-to-disney-buses-at-walt-disney-world/


All good.... but buses can now communicate with MDE.
MB scanners were installed on the doors, about three years ago.

So guess what happens next? .


----------



## soniam

Dean Marino said:


> All good.... but buses can now communicate with MDE.
> MB scanners were installed on the doors, about three years ago.
> 
> So guess what happens next? .



Charging for bus use. Verifying that you are staying on property to use hotel buses. The bus says hi and bye to me by name. A custom playlist downloaded from my MDE account


----------



## NoTime42

rteetz said:


> It could be much better though. I never got to see the original but wish I could have. I love figment but the ride needs improving.


Yes, the Train surround sound is really lacking.

And can we at least get an actual random scent scene with some pleasant smells? I’d even be OK if Disney was up-selling me on Turkey Legs, Dole Whip, Popcorn .. via scents


----------



## Sweettears

TheMaxRebo said:


> To celebrate, you can eat all the creatures featured in the Under the Sea scene in the movie!


What ? No crab!


----------



## Sweettears

Farro said:


> PORTILLO'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Rick Bayless, Beatrix, now Portillo's... go Chicago!)
> 
> Besides everything else you can get there, get the chocolate cake. It's so good my mom tripped, fell, literally chipped a bone in her shoulder, got up and went in to get that cake! Then went to urgent care!
> 
> You can just get a hot dog and fries too if you don't like Italian Beef.
> 
> (um, how could you not like Italian Beef? mmmm, gravy bread...  )


My daughter had their cake for her wedding


----------



## Sweettears

ChrisM said:


> A little perspective on Portillo's:
> 
> It's a primarily suburban Chicago fixture.  People that grew up with it adore it (sort of like In-N-Out's outsized reputation in the West, Cheesesteaks in Philly, Coney Islands in Detroit, etc).  But if you didn't grow up with it, it's really just decent fast food.
> 
> If you didn't grow up with it in Chicago (it's still a bit of a mystery to a lot of folks in the city proper - give me Al's or Mr Beef any day over Portillo's) it's not going to bowl you over.


Couldn’t disagree more. There’s always battles over who has the best beef much the same as cheesesteak in philly.  FYI there are two locations downtown Chicago. One is just down the street from Al’s


----------



## OSUZorba

TheMaxRebo said:


> Looks like a media event going on this morning for sampling new plant-based food options at WDW and they have also launched a new website to highlight those options
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney...lant-based-food-options-in-walt-disney-world/


Cows eat plants, so that makes beef plant based, right?


----------



## birostick

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/bus...0191010-l2h422r7wfbhrgbvkho263m43u-story.html
I didn't see this on here. Interesting that MK items are stored over at EPCOT


----------



## Loopster

Was at MK this past Monday and Tuesday. 
Two quick things...
1. Actual photopass humans were taking pics at Mickey meet and greet in Town Square! (on the flip side, when we met Vader the previous day it was with a photo box...no photographer...it really waters down the experience.)
2. Thought I’d share some pics of Tron as seen from Tomorrowland Speedway and the Barnstormer:


----------



## OSUZorba

TheMaxRebo said:


> The downloading process could definitely e improved - be great if you could select just the ones you wanted and then download all of those at once


Not sure if someone has responded or not, but you can do that on the new website. If you do too many at once it messes up.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/bus...0191010-l2h422r7wfbhrgbvkho263m43u-story.html


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...owntown-disney-district-at-disneyland-resort/


----------



## BDFmom

The human photopass photographer at Town Square are only temporary. The boxes were programmed for two Mice. They have to be reprogrammed for just Mickey. They have been having alot of technical difficulties with the boxes. All the photos have to be edited by a human before they are uploaded to MDE. 


If we don't want the boxes we need more people to complain to Disney.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Tokyo Disneyland to be closed on Oct 12th due to Typhoon Hagibis


----------



## splash327

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.orlandosentinel.com/bus...0191010-l2h422r7wfbhrgbvkho263m43u-story.html


 Wow.   Could this be since the back door disney incident they are starting to try and keep track of this stuff and now are only knowing things are disappearing?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disneyland Candlelight Processional confirmed for Dec 7th and 8th


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disneyland Candlelight Processional confirmed for Dec 7th and 8th


The choir doesn’t walk from It’s A Small World anymore. The choir only walks down Main Street from the Corn Dog stand.


----------



## skier_pete

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> The choir doesn’t walk from It’s A Small World anymore. The choir only walks down Main Street from the Corn Dog stand.



This has me picturing the choir chewing on corn dogs and trying to sing at the same time while walking down main street.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> This has me picturing the choir chewing on corn dogs and trying to sing at the same time while walking down main street.



glad to know I am not the only one who pictured that


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Animation Experience at Animal Kingdom to focus on drawing Villains starting Oct 18th


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182646701049466887


----------



## JETSDAD

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Animation Experience at Animal Kingdom to focus on drawing Villains starting Oct 18th
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182646701049466887


Well, looks like I'll be scheduling half a day at Rafiki's again.  My daughter loves the drawing classes there and having a few new characters will no doubt make her happy.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

New law in CA banning hotels from providing small toiletry plastic bottles goes into effect in 2023

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...g-small-plastic-bottles-takes-effect-in-2023/


----------



## mollmoll4

Jungle Cruise Trailer


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182668735443820547


----------



## rteetz

mollmoll4 said:


> Jungle Cruise Trailer
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182668735443820547


YouTube link for it


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


> YouTube link for it


I’m liking this so far.


----------



## mollmoll4

rteetz said:


> I’m liking this so far.



Looks fun and adventurous, and I think The Rock can pull off the genuine sarcasm of the skipper just looking to make a buck.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mollmoll4 said:


> Looks fun and adventurous, and I think The Rock can pull off the genuine sarcasm of the skipper just looking to make a buck.



yeah, I think that works without it being too corny/forced ... and then looks to have a mix of like Indy Jones/S.E.A./Pirates of the Caribbean feel (with the curses, etc). 

If they pull it off it could be a lot of fun


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> YouTube link for it



I love it!!! Gives Raiders Of The Lost Ark vibes!  I think this will be really fun.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/more...ction-coming-to-avengers-campus-marvel-lands/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...oons-limited-release-magicband-now-available/


----------



## Brocktoon

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, I think that works without it being too corny/forced ... and then looks to have a mix of like Indy Jones/S.E.A./Pirates of the Caribbean feel (with the curses, etc).
> 
> If they pull it off it could be a lot of fun



It's got a very strong African Queen vibe to it, which isn't surprising.  It think this is a film that will succeed on how well Blunt and Johnson sell the characters.  So far I'm pretty darn optimistic.  I though Jumanji: Welcome to The Jungle was going to be a mess, but I really liked that film in no small part due to interplay of the cast.


----------



## Mika02

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Original Singing Voice of Simba in “The Lion King” Turned Down $2,000,000 Pay For Royalty Deal



His mom was so smart but she had music business experience to know that Royalties were more important. It's great that he's been able to continue his passion for acting and singing without suffering the financial impact of not making a good financial decision at the start of his career.




rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...gs-heads-to-disney-with-new-episodes-in-2020/



Every day I waffle on not getting this service they make it harder and harder.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

http://universal.wdwinfo.com/the-bourne-stuntacular-confirmed-for-universal-orlando-in-2020/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/late...tPKaVjK3OG4YeSYdxF_rQiMkJC_M0BAXQK2i5ZduPm4FE


----------



## skier_pete

mollmoll4 said:


> Jungle Cruise Trailer
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182668735443820547



For those that were at D23, they showed more footage their (though much of the same footage) and the tone was even better. I have to say while I love the Rock and Emily Blunt I wasn't really looking forward to the movie until we saw the trailer at D23. It really had a "Pirates 1" tone to it with playfulness and a supernatural bent. Also loved that they kept referring to not just African Queen and Indiana Jones, but also Romancing the Stone when talking about the movie. If they can hit THAT tone it'll be great.


----------



## ecclescake

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> http://universal.wdwinfo.com/the-bourne-stuntacular-confirmed-for-universal-orlando-in-2020/



This link’s not working at the moment


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/late...IcQQd3WT0bO85sNSX5coQpB3WRj6ZibH9kHWxTf8PJXR0


----------



## atricks

ecclescake said:


> This link’s not working at the moment



Looks like the news got out prematurely. It's replacing the old Terminator 2:3D show. I suspect it'll be one of those shows that is actually much better than it sounds.


----------



## skier_pete

atricks said:


> Looks like the news got out prematurely. It's replacing the old Terminator 2:3D show. I suspect it'll be one of those shows that is actually much better than it sounds.



T2-3D has been closed a pretty long time (~1.5 years?) and I heard about the Bourne show rumor about 6 months ago. Looks like it's pretty certain. I like a good stunt show - of which the Sinbad show at Universal was NOT one - so hopefully they can pull off a good one.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS* (?)

Disney has officially stated that the preferred method for booking and modifying table service restaurants is now the My Disney Experience and disneyworld.com.   Prior to this, they stated calling was the preffered method

No idea if this really means anything/matters - though perhaps means less phone agents going forward and thus they are pushing people to the automated systems

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ney-world-table-service-reservations-changes/


----------



## only hope

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS* (?)
> 
> Disney has officially stated that the preferred method for booking and modifying table service restaurants is now the My Disney Experience and disneyworld.com.   Prior to this, they stated calling was the preffered method
> 
> No idea if this really means anything/matters - though perhaps means less phone agents going forward and thus they are pushing people to the automated systems
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ney-world-table-service-reservations-changes/



I wouldn’t think calls would go down much at this point. Those who prefer to book online have likely been doing it since it became an option. Calling is much slower. I didn’t know Disney _had_ an official preferred method- and if I had know I would still have booked online.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

only hope said:


> I wouldn’t think calls would go down much at this point. Those who prefer to book online have likely been doing it since it became an option. Calling is much slower. I didn’t know Disney _had_ an official preferred method- and if I had know I would still have booked online.



Fair point - I think the biggest impact might be for people that do call it will be longer waits


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/test-track-closing-for-refurbishment-in-january-2020/


----------



## Brianstl

A site I don’t think I can name here  is reporting this is the 50th WDW anniversary logo. I think it looks pretty good.


----------



## J-BOY

Brianstl said:


> A site I don’t think I can name here  is reporting this is the 50th WDW anniversary logo. I think it looks pretty good.
> 
> View attachment 443341


I feel like I've seen this before. Was it put out at D23 this year?


----------



## Brianstl

J-BOY said:


> I feel like I've seen this before. Was it put out at D23 this year?


The article stated that it appeared quickly in a slide show at D23.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Brianstl said:


> The article stated that it appeared quickly in a slide show at D23. View attachment 443368



I remember that image - though I was more drawn to the fact the magic bands shown on the left are the 1.0 style without the "puck"


----------



## skier_pete

J-BOY said:


> I feel like I've seen this before. Was it put out at D23 this year?



Yes, they showed it at D23. It's definitely the real thing.


----------



## Brianstl

********** said:


> Yes, they showed it at D23. It's definitely the real thing.


If this is actually iridescent and they wrap the castle in an iridescent material, that will create some really cool visuals during the fireworks. Plus, some unbelievable photo opportunities.


----------



## rteetz

J-BOY said:


> I feel like I've seen this before. Was it put out at D23 this year?


Yes


----------



## han22735

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS* (?)
> 
> Disney has officially stated that the preferred method for booking and modifying table service restaurants is now the My Disney Experience and disneyworld.com.   Prior to this, they stated calling was the preffered method
> 
> No idea if this really means anything/matters - though perhaps means less phone agents going forward and thus they are pushing people to the automated systems
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ney-world-table-service-reservations-changes/



Not only preferred but the only way?? 

https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/myma...-the-only-way-to-make-dining-reservations.htm


----------



## flexoidar

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/test-track-closing-for-refurbishment-in-january-2020/


Wonder if this means Spaceship Earth refurb won’t begin until after Test Track is back up?


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...yee-arrested-for-molesting-10-year-old-guest/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

flexoidar said:


> Wonder if this means Spaceship Earth refurb won’t begin until after Test Track is back up?



One would think ... Otherwise might as well just have the tram drop people off at WS and not open the park until 11


----------



## TheMaxRebo

han22735 said:


> Not only preferred but the only way??
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/myma...-the-only-way-to-make-dining-reservations.htm



Here is another report - reads to me if you call they won't not help you, but really pushing now that except for groups or special situations you really should use the e-versions 

"While Disney wants guests to use the app and website, they say that “Cast Members at the Disney Reservation Center will continue to be available to help with reservations for groups of eight or more, same-day cancellations, in addition to other assistance guests may need, including Disney Resort hotel reservations, special offers, general questions and more”.

It’s an interesting statement, and when questioned about whether guests will be able to call (407) WDW-DINE, Disney reiterated that the app and website are the preferred method to book and modify table service reservations."

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/my-d...ethod-to-make-and-modify-dining-reservations/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

New Disney Jr series "The Rocketeer" premieres on Nov 8th


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183022201613635585


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

New edition of Hat Box Ghost tiki mug coming to Disneyland Trader Sam's


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183052336522022913


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

New glow in the dark Haunted Mansion headband ears


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183057730573127680


----------



## soniam

*NEWS*

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...-new-behind-the-attraction-series-for-disney/
This sounds awesome! Just like the content I want to see on D+. I think D+ will be a great birthday gift for me, since it goes live a few days after my birthday


----------



## TheMaxRebo

soniam said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...-new-behind-the-attraction-series-for-disney/
> This sounds awesome! Just like the content I want to see on D+. I think D+ will be a great birthday gift for me, since it goes live a few days after my birthday



I saw a few people have quick reactions to that post thinking at first, based on the picture, that it was about the Rock doing a remake of the Haunted Mansion movie ... The reality is much better


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Farro

COMCAST GOT RID OF TCM!!!! We're done.

Here I come Disney + and Hulu (and Prime/Netflix and Chromecast). So long Xfinity. Cutting the cord tomorrow.


----------



## Bing Showei

Farro said:


> COMCAST GOT RID OF TCM!!!! We're done.
> 
> Here I come Disney + and Hulu (and Prime/Netflix and Chromecast). So long Xfinity. Cutting the cord tomorrow.


Until something is done about the monopolies that Comcast and every other major ISP holds across the country. You can cut all the cords you want, but you’ll still be turning to the gatekeeper for your internet based content.

And if you can put money on anything, it’s that one way or another Comcast is gonna get theirs. If your ISP doesn’t meter now, they’re just waiting for you to become addicted to your all-you-can-eat internet before turning it on.


----------



## Farro

Bing Showei said:


> Until something is done about the monopolies that Comcast and every other major ISP holds across the country. You can cut cords all you want, you’ll still be turning to the gatekeeper for your internet based content.
> 
> And if you can put money on anything, it’s that one way or another Comcast is gonna get theirs. If your ISP doesn’t meter now, they’re just waiting for you to become addicted to your all-you-can-eat internet before turning it on.




I can keep basic cable with internet from them and stream everything else for over $120 less a month than I'm paying now. Sure, they win keeping me as a basic cable customer but they will lose money on me. I rent all my movies from Redbox or Amazon.

They will fall eventually,  they all do. Look at the taxi companies.


----------



## Bing Showei

Farro said:


> I can keep basic cable with internet from them and stream everything else for over $120 less a month than I'm paying now. Sure, they win keeping me as a basic cable customer but they will lose money on me.
> 
> They will fall eventually,  they all do. Look at the taxi companies.


No, I agree. Those are great savings. 

Like you, I only pay for basic plus internet. But who do we turn to when their business model shifts to being a primarily internet service provider because their cable television side is bleeding customer revenue and they jack their rates up by $120 dollars/month?


----------



## Brianstl

Bing Showei said:


> Until something is done about the monopolies that Comcast and every other major ISP holds across the country. You can cut cables all you want, you’ll still be turning to the gatekeeper for your internet based content.
> 
> And if you can put money on anything, it’s that one way or another Comcast is gonna get theirs. If your ISP doesn’t meter now, they’re just waiting for you to become addicted to your all-you-can-eat internet before turning it on.


I don’t know how long that will be the case. I already have Charter and AT&T as choices for traditional high speed wired internet providers. That said, my unlimited data package on my phone is cheaper than my traditional service and it is actually faster. 

I am thinking about adding another line on my family’s wireless plan just to use as a hot spot for my home devices. I’ll leave that phone at home all the time with the home devices connected to it. As 5g rolls out further, this will become an option for more people. I can add that line for free.


----------



## middlechild

Internet becomes a utility, like power or water. Owning the subscriber like Hulu or Disney+ is king. Disney will now know exactly what people watch and in what season to tie IP into all operations. Anna as a play by play announcer anyone?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

D-Luxe burger now offers grilled or fried chicken as alternative for all burgers .... My wife will appreciate this change

Looks like you ya e to ask for this when ordering in person - not available via mobile ordering


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...yee-arrested-for-molesting-10-year-old-guest/


I know on RCL the kid's club employees always work in pairs so none of them are ever alone with a kid. I'd think it'd be the same on DCL, but the layout of the DCL clubs probably makes it easier to be separated. Wasn't it DCL that had a crew member molest a girl in an elevator a couple years ago? 

I'm sure it happens on other lines too, but don't remember hearing about it.


----------



## dclpluto

Farro said:


> COMCAST GOT RID OF TCM!!!! We're done.
> 
> Here I come Disney + and Hulu (and Prime/Netflix and Chromecast). So long Xfinity. Cutting the cord tomorrow.



I never watch it but they didn’t get rid of tcm. They just moved it to a higher  package


----------



## mikepizzo

Bing Showei said:


> Until something is done about the monopolies that Comcast and every other major ISP holds across the country. You can cut all the cords you want, but you’ll still be turning to the gatekeeper for your internet based content.
> 
> And if you can put money on anything, it’s that one way or another Comcast is gonna get theirs. If your ISP doesn’t meter now, they’re just waiting for you to become addicted to your all-you-can-eat internet before turning it on.





Bing Showei said:


> No, I agree. Those are great savings.
> 
> Like you, I only pay for basic plus internet. But who do we turn to when their business model shifts to being a primarily internet service provider because their cable television side is bleeding customer revenue and they jack their rates up by $120 dollars/month?



There's going to be a point where there are too many streaming services where everything is segmented.  Disney+, Hulu, Netflix, PrimeVideo, CBS All Access, Peacock, FXNow, HBO Now...it's going to be just as expensive as cable.  Then if/when the lower end streaming services start to lose subscribers, the cable companies will partner up and offer tiered bundles at a discount.  3 streaming platforms for $25, 5 streaming platforms for $35 bucks, 12 streaming platforms for $100.  It's going to go back to being like cable, just with a different type of consumption (on demand vs. time schedule).

EDIT: Just my 2 cents at least


----------



## Farro

dclpluto said:


> I never watch it but they didn’t get rid of tcm. They just moved it to a higher  package



A ridiculous sports entertainment package. We already had the highest service and they changed again. Nope, done.

Doing at&t fiber internet with YouTube TV (with showtime, will add HBO). already have Prime. Will be paying $120 less a month.


----------



## dclpluto

is this the rumor and news board or the budget  board? Let’s move this Comcast talk to the budget board.


----------



## Farro

dclpluto said:


> Is this the rumor and news board or the budget board? Let’s move this Comcast talk to the budget board.



You quoted me!

Yes, please move on.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Julie Andrews GMA Interview -Part 2


----------



## Iowamomof4

Skyliner reopened all 3 lines today.


----------



## Fantasia79

Sweettears said:


> My daughter had their cake for her wedding



Beatrix is my favorite place in Chicago now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Iowamomof4 said:


> Skyliner reopened all 3 lines today.



Yes, reports are in that Skyliner back open but will have some modified schedules due to system updates later this week:

The Disney Skyliner will be open from 8 a.m. to 10:30 p.m. but system updates later this week will result in the following modified operating hours:

* October 16-18: October 16:* The Disney Hollywood Studios line will be closed while the other two lines will be available from 1 p.m. – 10:30 p.m.
*October 17-18:* All lines will be open from 1 p.m. – 10:30 p.m.


----------



## Brianstl

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yes, reports are in that Skyliner back open but will have some modified schedules due to system updates later this week:
> 
> The Disney Skyliner will be open from 8 a.m. to 10:30 p.m. but system updates later this week will result in the following modified operating hours:
> 
> * October 16-18: October 16:* The Disney Hollywood Studios line will be closed while the other two lines will be available from 1 p.m. – 10:30 p.m.
> *October 17-18:* All lines will be open from 1 p.m. – 10:30 p.m.


I would have finished the upgrades before opening the system.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Brianstl said:


> I would have finished the upgrades before opening the system.



I found that curious - made me wonder if they are using this to create a bit of "soft-reopening" with expectations set that it might have more down time, etc. .... or perhaps they need to see it fully running with guests and stuff to see how they need to make any final adjustments


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disney Channel orders new "Fam Jam" show that pits families against each other in dance competition.

https://deadline.com/2019/10/disney...5HrSA1TgfE4s-7pRyF7Aeo62rnVp52kxvKs-F3RSTUw9E


----------



## rteetz

Brianstl said:


> I would have finished the upgrades before opening the system.


What upgrades?


----------



## Spaceguy55

rteetz said:


> What upgrades?


That's when they are installing the a/c units of course...


----------



## Brianstl

rteetz said:


> What upgrades?


The updates mentioned in the linked post.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> What upgrades?



not "upgrades" but "System Updates" coming later this week.  per the WDW website:


----------



## rteetz

Brianstl said:


> The updates mentioned in the linked post.


I wouldn’t consider that anything major. Also these updates may need to be worked out with people and this may be the best way to do that. They wouldn’t reopen unless deemed safe to do so.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Statement from Disney about the reopening of the Skyliner (via Disney Parks Blog)

"We know many of you have been looking for an update on Disney Skyliner and are glad to share that it has reopened to guests today. Following a complete review with the manufacturer, we’ve made adjustments to our processes and training, and we are improving how we communicate with guests during their flight with Disney Skyliner. We again offer our deepest apologies to the guests impacted by the malfunction that resulted in extended operating delays on Oct. 5. "

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...day-with-modified-hours-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Statement from Disney about the reopening of the Skyliner (via Disney Parks Blog)
> 
> "We know many of you have been looking for an update on Disney Skyliner and are glad to share that it has reopened to guests today. Following a complete review with the manufacturer, we’ve made adjustments to our processes and training, and we are improving how we communicate with guests during their flight with Disney Skyliner. We again offer our deepest apologies to the guests impacted by the malfunction that resulted in extended operating delays on Oct. 5. "
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...day-with-modified-hours-at-walt-disney-world/


Direct link

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...isney-skyliner/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q1wo1010190034A


----------



## rteetz

The Disney+ twitter account is tweeting every single day one thing that will be on the service currently.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183715553057239040


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> The Disney+ twitter account is tweeting every single day one thing that will be on the service currently.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183715553057239040



which is cool .... but also clogging up a lot of people's feeds.  Maybe not an individual tweet for each item?

On the plsu side, pretty glad to see all the Disney Afternoon stuff there.  Rewatching Gargoyles will be one of the first things I watch!


----------



## splash327

So I finally went to Batuu this weekend (Since my son had to work during his preview).    I will say the second and third times riding the Falcon were better.   It's defiantly a ride that is dependent on who you ride it with.   The first time we had two little kids on and one was a pilot.   She could barely reach the controls.   Additionally, I was more into watching than doing what I needed to fix the Falcon.   The last time, my son and I were the pilots (which is the best role in my opinion) and we really got into it, even doing a high five when we got a canister.   It got the kid behind me into it and she was pounding on the blaster as we tried to get the second one.   

We loved the cantina and had rex played a "classic" tune the second time we went.  With the cantina song blaring from "New Hope" it did feel like Star Wars.   I had a fun time.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> which is cool .... but also clogging up a lot of people's feeds.  Maybe not an individual tweet for each item?
> 
> On the plsu side, pretty glad to see all the Disney Afternoon stuff there.  Rewatching Gargoyles will be one of the first things I watch!


Depends I guess. I follow over 3000 accounts so this certainly isn’t clogging up mine. It’s also in thread form so it doesn’t show each individual tweet in the timeline.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Depends I guess. I follow over 3000 accounts so this certainly isn’t clogging up mine. It’s also in thread form so it doesn’t show each individual tweet in the timeline.



Maybe I am just seeing more since I am seeing multiple people retweeting individual items so feels like a lot (and other people saying they are muting Disney+ until this stops)

and keyripes, how do you follw 3,000 people?  I follow 79 and it feels like at least 74 too many


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Maybe I am just seeing more since I am seeing multiple people retweeting individual items so feels like a lot (and other people saying they are muting Disney+ until this stops)
> 
> and keyripes, how do you follw 3,000 people?  I follow 79 and it feels like at least 74 too many


Lots of sports and Disney. I like having a busy timeline.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

If anyone is interested this link has all of the content to be release at launch of Disney+ in chronological order of when each item was originally released:

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/art...-announces-at-launch-library-content-line-up/


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> If anyone is interested this link has all of the content to be release at launch of Disney+ in chronological order of when each item was originally released:
> 
> https://www.laughingplace.com/w/art...-announces-at-launch-library-content-line-up/



So why no _Something Wicked This Way Comes_ or _The Watcher In The Woods _(1980)?

I loved those movies as a kid, still do!


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> Lots of sports and Disney. I like having a busy timeline.



Was wondering how you keep up, esp while in college.


----------



## wareagle57

TheMaxRebo said:


> If anyone is interested this link has all of the content to be release at launch of Disney+ in chronological order of when each item was originally released:
> 
> https://www.laughingplace.com/w/art...-announces-at-launch-library-content-line-up/



I thought Ts4 and Lion King would be on there, along with any new movie once they are released for home viewing.


----------



## J-BOY

wareagle57 said:


> I thought Ts4 and Lion King would be on there, along with any new movie once they are released for home viewing.


I'd imagine it will come later. They usually want to urge people to buy digital first, then put it on streaming a few months later.


----------



## rteetz

If you have a lot of free time here is a 3 hour long video showcasing what’s coming to Disney+


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...e-2020-disney-princess-half-marathon-weekend/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...e-2020-disney-princess-half-marathon-weekend/



Just saw that ... my wife is doing the 5K - the first "real" RunDisney event for either of us (She will be part of the Give Kids the World team) ... looks like she will get a Moana medal that looks pretty cool!


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

TheMaxRebo said:


> https://www.laughingplace.com/w/art...-announces-at-launch-library-content-line-up/



What I learned:  Thumbelina (voiced by the fabulous Jodi Benson) is now a Disney princess!  (Unofficially, of course).  I had to Google this when I saw it in the list.  According to the always-accurate Wikipedia:  "As of March 20, 2019, the film rights are now owned by Disney through 20th Century Fox, which had obtained the film rights from Warner Bros. in the early 2000s."


----------



## NoTime42

rteetz said:


> If you have a lot of free time here is a 3 hour long video showcasing what’s coming to Disney+


Wow, basically a 20 second highlight of each movie/show...and that takes 3+ hours!
(But there’s not enough content )

Unfortunately it’s useless as a podcast for a commute unless you really really wanted 3 hours of Muzak


----------



## dclpluto

wareagle57 said:


> I thought Ts4 and Lion King would be on there, along with any new movie once they are released for home viewing.



It’s too early for them two movies. For Disney plus. You should except to see new movies 6-8 months after it comes out in movie theaters.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

NoTime42 said:


> Wow, basically a 20 second highlight of each movie/show...and that takes 3+ hours!
> (But there’s not enough content )
> 
> Unfortunately it’s useless as a podcast for a commute unless you really really wanted 3 hours of Muzak



I'd be interested in a version that showed like 1 or 2 secs of each thing rather than 20.  I mean, I know what Snow White is without needing 20 secs of it


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-service/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q1wo1010191016190024C


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Limited Edition Hatbox Ghost Pin, Tiki Mug, and ornament coming to Disney's Polynesian Resort


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183838062826217477


----------



## Firebird060

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Limited Edition Hatbox Ghost Pin, Tiki Mug, and ornament coming to Disney's Polynesian Resort
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183838062826217477


must resist the urge to buy


----------



## pepperandchips

Loopster said:


> I was wondering the same thing. We were there last night and I was worried it was going to be crazy because it was sold out but it wasn’t bad at all.
> 
> Speaking of MNSSHP, @rteetz, have you heard anything about a sewage line break or anything near Magic Kingdom/Contemporary last night? We were waiting for the bus after MNSSHP around 12:30 and the entire MK bus waiting area smelled like sewage and just kept getting worse and worse. I’ve never smelled anything so gross in my life. The mass crowds of people waiting for busses all had their hands over their noses and people were gagging. We couldn’t believe how disgusting it was.


I’m like 10 pages late on this but we smelled the same nasty smell while on the boat to WL. The boat captain told us it’s the smell from the lake turning over - I personally find boat captains about as well informed as the bus drivers but this sounded plausible.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/rumo...alcade-coming-to-disney-california-adventure/


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> If you have a lot of free time here is a 3 hour long video showcasing what’s coming to Disney+


I  couldn't be more excited for Disney+!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

New food items coming to Galaxy's Edge at Disneyland including a vegetarian Ronto-less wrap.  Also the, cinnamon sugar pork rinds sound pretty good

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/five...ar-wars-galaxys-edge-at-disneyland-this-week/
Also, 60 day reservation window coming there as well


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183888908519649280


----------



## Brianstl

rteetz said:


> If you have a lot of free time here is a 3 hour long video showcasing what’s coming to Disney+


Who Framed Roger Rabbit is in there. Now if we could just get Roger Rabbit back prominently at a park and get the long awaited sequel made. Come on Disney and Ablim make nice and get this done.


----------



## rteetz

Brianstl said:


> Who Framed Roger Rabbit is in there. Now if we could just get Roger Rabbit back prominently at a park and get the long awaited sequel made. Come on Disney and Ablim make nice and get this done.


Roger Rabbit has an attraction at Disneyland. That’s probably the best we will get.


----------



## Brianstl

rteetz said:


> Roger Rabbit has an attraction at Disneyland. That’s probably the best we will get.


Right up until Spielberg got pissed at Eisner about the Roller Coaster Rabbit short getting paired with Dick Tracy instead of Arachnophobia, it appeared the Roger Rabbit and Toon Town were going to be the Focus of all new development at Hollywood Studios. After that it was a rapidly decrease in Roger Rabbit’s presence in everything Disney. My belief is that DHS would be completely different today if that falling out between Spielberg and Disney involving the short never happened.

For some reason Disney refuses to admit the goldmine they are sitting in with Roger Rabbit. My guess is because they don’t own it 100%. A sequel would be a massive blockbuster because parents would take their kids to see it because they want to see it as much or probably even more than their kids.


----------



## Helvetica

We got a Jessica Rabbit magic band. I guess that’s something. 

Maybe the situation will change after the author passes and when they need something for Disney+ sometime in the future.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Opening night of Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party sold out

I know a lot of people complain about the price, overcrowding, and how they don't change up the parties enough ... but hard to see the motivation for Disney to change if they keep selling out a lot of the parties


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184093038567677952


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Opening night of Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party sold out
> 
> I know a lot of people complain about the price, overcrowding, and how they don't change up the parties enough ... but hard to see the motivation for Disney to change if they keep selling out a lot of the parties
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184093038567677952


Isn't it common though for opening night to be sold out? Haven't kept track though in all honesty. I feel like MNSSHP gets sold out too though I believe a lot if media are there that first night.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Isn't it common though for opening night to be sold out? Haven't kept track though in all honesty. I feel like MNSSHP gets sold out too though I believe a lot if media are there that first night.



yeah, that is true - but even just thinking back to this year's MNSSHP seemed like a lot of nights sold out, not just opening night.  So more a comment in general than this specific party


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Leaked Photo of inside Transport Ship that is part of Rise of the Resistance Ride

Putting in Spoilers in case people don't want to see



Spoiler





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184104941201362945


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Leaked Photo of inside Transport Ship that is part of Rise of the Resistance Ride
> 
> Putting in Spoilers in case people don't want to see
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184104941201362945


If anyone follows this twitter account you’ll know this was tweeted out a while ago and even more images have shown up in recent days.


----------



## rteetz

Universal has re-announced their previous announcement 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184108858106695680


----------



## only hope

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Leaked Photo of inside Transport Ship that is part of Rise of the Resistance Ride
> 
> Putting in Spoilers in case people don't want to see
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184104941201362945



Thank you for the spoiler hide! I’m among those avoiding all details so I can be surprised.


----------



## Gusey

Not sure if anyone saw but Studio Tram Tour will be rethemed as Cars Route 66 as part of Walt Disney Studios revamp at DLP so Catastrophe Canyon will be remaining somewhere around the world


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...s-new-holiday-offer-with-big-savings-in-2020/


----------



## rteetz

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...difan-in-mickeys-boo-to-you-halloween-parade/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Price of standard Ear Headband increases $2 to $29.99


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184119729486794756


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...ki-bar-ornaments-now-available-on-shopdisney/


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...ki-bar-ornaments-now-available-on-shopdisney/



Available online, this is bad for my wallet.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## tlmadden73

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Isn't it common though for opening night to be sold out? Haven't kept track though in all honesty. I feel like MNSSHP gets sold out too though I believe a lot if media are there that first night.


Right .. what percentage of the first party is allthe vloggers that need to be there for the FIRST party? LOL


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


>


Not an easy day for her I'm sure!


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Price of standard Ear Headband increases $2 to $29.99
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184119729486794756




Bless my AP discount.


----------



## MommaBerd

Regarding MNSSHP sell outs - My theory is that after a few parties being ridiculously crowded, probably due to the Party Pass, Disney reduced the number of regular tickets they were selling. Over on the MNSSHP thread, there were reports a few weeks ago Disney was actually asking Party Pass people to consider leaving one night! Also, some recently had purchased tickets from UT only to have UT tell them that Disney reduced the number of tickets available to them and they had to refund their money!

On another note, we just got back from a 10-day trip (7 park days) and I am here to tell you the parks were packed! I went into this trip fully aware that there were fall breaks happening. (That’s why we picked that week, so that my nephews wouldn’t miss too many school days.) The first weekend was crowded but this past weekend was CRAZY crowded. The worst wait I saw was *175 minutes* for Safaris!!!! I have never seen that before! Galaxy’s Edge was pretty crowded, too. EEMH on Saturday were fairly busy! I know that one week probably does not make up for the previous two or three weeks’ low attendance. But, WDW still seems like a LOT of families’ go-to vacation spot! As my husband puts it, “It’s vacation in a box!”


----------



## sherlockmiles

Moliphino said:


> Available online, this is bad for my wallet.



Uggh - and you NEED both version for the complete look.......


----------



## disneygirlsng

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Price of standard Ear Headband increases $2 to $29.99
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184119729486794756


Another reason why I make my own!! Can make whatever design I want and spend less than half that, often closer to 25%.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/magi...r-select-dates-in-november-and-december-2019/


----------



## dlavender

MommaBerd said:


> Regarding MNSSHP sell outs - My theory is that after a few parties being ridiculously crowded, probably due to the Party Pass, Disney reduced the number of regular tickets they were selling. Over on the MNSSHP thread, there were reports a few weeks ago Disney was actually asking Party Pass people to consider leaving one night! Also, some recently had purchased tickets from UT only to have UT tell them that Disney reduced the number of tickets available to them and they had to refund their money!
> 
> On another note, we just got back from a 10-day trip (7 park days) and I am here to tell you the parks were packed! I went into this trip fully aware that there were fall breaks happening. (That’s why we picked that week, so that my nephews wouldn’t miss too many school days.) The first weekend was crowded but this past weekend was CRAZY crowded. The worst wait I saw was *175 minutes* for Safaris!!!! I have never seen that before! Galaxy’s Edge was pretty crowded, too. EEMH on Saturday were fairly busy! I know that one week probably does not make up for the previous two or three weeks’ low attendance. But, WDW still seems like a LOT of families’ go-to vacation spot! As my husband puts it, “It’s vacation in a box!”



For whatever reason, I've learned that Columbus day weekend is one of the worst weekends to be at WDW. In 2017 there was a line outside to then get to wait in line inside to order food at Cosmic Rays the Saturday of Columbus Day weekend. I've vowed to never return during this time.


----------



## sherlockmiles

dlavender said:


> For whatever reason, I've learned that Columbus day weekend is one of the worst weekends to be at WDW. In 2017 there was a line outside to then get to wait in line inside to order food at Cosmic Rays the Saturday of Columbus Day weekend. I've vowed to never return during this time.



I believe this is "jersey week" [east coast term I think] - new jersey schools are off and lots of people vacation to disney.  My guess is there are other areas/states that also have the week off - or a super long weekend.


----------



## mom2rtk

sherlockmiles said:


> I believe this is "jersey week" [east coast term I think] - new jersey schools are off and lots of people vacation to disney.  My guess is there are other areas/states that also have the week off - or a super long weekend.


Jersey week is in early November. Early October (around Columbus Day) is really just a lot of school breaks.


----------



## Brocktoon

sherlockmiles said:


> I believe this is "jersey week" [east coast term I think] - new jersey schools are off and lots of people vacation to disney.  My guess is there are other areas/states that also have the week off - or a super long weekend.



Jersey Week is typically the week in early November when there is a teachers convention and many of the schools have a few days off.  This can also coincide with Election Day or Veteran's day.


----------



## sherlockmiles

mom2rtk said:


> Jersey week is in early November. Early October (around Columbus Day) is really just a lot of school breaks.


Thanks for the correction.....the term threw me for a loop for a long time til I learned what it was referring to.  guess a lot of prep going on for it now on some boards that's why its forefront in my thoughts


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Expanded park hours in Magic Kingdom, Animal Kingdom and DHS announced for November:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184156765958660103

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184171855713837057

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184175520365338625


----------



## MommaBerd

dlavender said:


> For whatever reason, I've learned that Columbus day weekend is one of the worst weekends to be at WDW. In 2017 there was a line outside to then get to wait in line inside to order food at Cosmic Rays the Saturday of Columbus Day weekend. I've vowed to never return during this time.



I don’t know that we’ll go that week/weekend ever again, or even in October at all. It was SO hot and at the beginning of the week, the humidity was so oppressive (and I’m from Georgia!). But, we really wanted to go with my brother and his family, and this was the best time for them. We usually take our long trips in November—after Jersey Week  and before Thanksgiving week—and the weather has typically cooled off and the crowds are very low.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dlavender said:


> For whatever reason, I've learned that Columbus day weekend is one of the worst weekends to be at WDW. In 2017 there was a line outside to then get to wait in line inside to order food at Cosmic Rays the Saturday of Columbus Day weekend. I've vowed to never return during this time.



side note, our one experience was that it was a good week to go visit California, since I guess they don't have anything off then.  We went to the San Diego Zoo on Columbus Day and it was like we were the only people there - and coming from the NY Metro area where it is one of the busiest holidays I was not expecting such low crowds!


----------



## isabellea

mom2rtk said:


> Jersey week is in early November. Early October (around Columbus Day) is really just a lot of school breaks.



Columbus Day is the same date Canada has their Thanksgiving so all Canadians have at least a 3-day weekend with many schools adding days off to the long weekend.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Kevin Feige named Chief Creative Officer of Marvel

https://variety.com/2019/biz/news/kevin-feige-marvel-chief-creative-officer-1203371505/


----------



## tarheelblue8853

dlavender said:


> For whatever reason, I've learned that Columbus day weekend is one of the worst weekends to be at WDW. In 2017 there was a line outside to then get to wait in line inside to order food at Cosmic Rays the Saturday of Columbus Day weekend. I've vowed to never return during this time.



I work at a local urgent care and our daily patient load pretty fairly follows the rise and fall of Disney World crowd levels.  I can tell you that we saw a 33% jump in patients per day for the days around Columbus day weekend vs the first weekend in October.  And we have the same thing happen for at least the 2-3 years.  I know its completely anecdotal but considering our patients are majority tourists it is a pretty fair measurement of WDW crowd levels.


----------



## tarheelblue8853

MommaBerd said:


> Regarding MNSSHP sell outs - My theory is that after a few parties being ridiculously crowded, probably due to the Party Pass, Disney reduced the number of regular tickets they were selling. Over on the MNSSHP thread, there were reports a few weeks ago Disney was actually asking Party Pass people to consider leaving one night! Also, some recently had purchased tickets from UT only to have UT tell them that Disney reduced the number of tickets available to them and they had to refund their money!



Huh, that would make a lot of sense and would explain our experience at the MNSSHP.  Hopefully that carries through for the Christmas Parties (likely just hopeful thinking I know)

Anyone know of any rumors regarding a party pass for the MVMCP?  I know the answer is probably no, but I would love it if it was available.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tarheelblue8853 said:


> Huh, that would make a lot of sense and would explain our experience at the MNSSHP.  Hopefully that carries through for the Christmas Parties (likely just hopeful thinking I know)
> 
> Anyone know of any rumors regarding a party pass for the MVMCP?  I know the answer is probably no, but I would love it if it was available.



are their any patterns to when the parties are more crowded?  (beyond like Opening Day and actually on Halloween) ... just wondering if they could do something with the party pass that it is only valid on days that tend to not be as crowded? 

I am sure it is great to have that pass to offer for locals who can go with less notice and on nights that are less crowded ... but for the nights that sell out of regular tickets, it just adds to crowds that are already, really, too high for a hard ticketed event


----------



## closetmickey

dlavender said:


> For whatever reason, I've learned that Columbus day weekend is one of the worst weekends to be at WDW. In 2017 there was a line outside to then get to wait in line inside to order food at Cosmic Rays the Saturday of Columbus Day weekend. I've vowed to never return during this time.


It’s the same at Disneyland! Learned the hard way...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Painting with a Twist (nationwide chain with over 320 locations) to offer limited edition Frozen II options starting Oct 22

https://www.paintingwithatwist.com/pages/frozen-2


----------



## splash327

isabellea said:


> Columbus Day is the same date Canada has their Thanksgiving so all Canadians have at least a 3-day weekend with many schools adding days off to the long weekend.



I've gone Columbus Weekend for the past 5 years.  I felt that it wasn't as crowded as previous years actually.


----------



## MommaBerd

splash327 said:


> I've gone Columbus Weekend for the past 5 years.  I felt that it wasn't as crowded as previous years actually.



Wow! I can’t imagine what it was like previously compared to this past weekend!


----------



## MommaBerd

TheMaxRebo said:


> are their any patterns to when the parties are more crowded? (beyond like Opening Day and actually on Halloween) ... just wondering if they could do something with the party pass that it is only valid on days that tend to not be as crowded?



No discernible patterns thus far. That’s the maddening thing about these parties, too. Someone may go on a Friday and experience  very low crowds, and another person may go on a Tuesday and experience crazy crowds.


----------



## scrappinginontario

I feel much of it has to do with what guests choose to do During a party and also what they’re used to experiencing in the parks crowd wise.


----------



## Moliphino

sherlockmiles said:


> Uggh - and you NEED both version for the complete look.......



And then I needed to buy a few more things to get up to the free shipping threshold.


----------



## MommaBerd

scrappinginontario said:


> I feel much of it has to do with what guests choose to do During a party and also what they’re used to experiencing in the parks crowd wise.



Yes - I agree with this. But there are people who go across different party nights or who have experience from previous years who report heavier or lighter crowd “feels”.


----------



## ksromack

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Painting with a Twist (nationwide chain with over 320 locations) to offer limited edition Frozen II options starting Oct 22
> 
> https://www.paintingwithatwist.com/pages/frozen-2


Tempting!  And there are several offered in my area!


----------



## ejgonz2

Brocktoon said:


> Jersey Week is typically the week in early November when there is a teachers convention and many of the schools have a few days off.  This can also coincide with Election Day or Veteran's day.



NJ has state elections on odd number years so Jersey week is always election week.


----------



## mikepizzo

*NEWS*

Lady and the Tramp trailer (didn't see it posted here...unless I missed it)

'Lady and the Tramp' Trailer: Must Love Dog Romances


----------



## TheMaxRebo

So not really news, but I know a lot of us a EPCOT fans and invested in the changes coming there so if you haven't seen this before I thought you might find these thoughts from Bob Gurr on what is going on with EPCOT

As a fan of old EPCOT, while I obviously know what got built was not Walt's original vision, I probably don't think enough about how the people that built it also worked directly with Walt and to build something different than his vision was really hard for them so for them to see it change and grow is cause for optimism about something even better and more fitting with the times to be developed

So while I think it is ok to miss what is gone, reading this makes it easier for me to try and focus on positive aspects of what is to come



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184304592986824711


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Tony Gilroy, who co-wrote _Rogue One: A Star Wars Story_ and oversaw reshoots on the film, has joined the Disney+ prequel starring Diego Luna. He will write the pilot episode and also direct part of the series.


https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/h...UiA9rQ8B1-Va6FCKq8ETbMVPdl29eTYiOmau5ATp95scM


----------



## Iowamomof4

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Tony Gilroy, who co-wrote _Rogue One: A Star Wars Story_ and oversaw reshoots on the film, has joined the Disney+ prequel starring Diego Luna. He will write the pilot episode and also direct part of the series.
> 
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/h...UiA9rQ8B1-Va6FCKq8ETbMVPdl29eTYiOmau5ATp95scM



My understanding is, we have him to thank for that Vader in the hallway scene.


----------



## Farro

Iowamomof4 said:


> My understanding is, we have him to thank for that Vader in the hallway scene.




I just watched that scene again. He is truly the greatest and most iconic movie villain.


----------



## firefly_ris

Farro said:


> I just watched that scene again. He is truly the greatest and most iconic movie villain.



Totally. Kylo could never compete with that.


----------



## David Gardner

TheMaxRebo said:


> So not really news, but I know a lot of us a EPCOT fans and invested in the changes coming there so if you haven't seen this before I thought you might find these thoughts from Bob Gurr on what is going on with EPCOT
> 
> As a fan of old EPCOT, while I obviously know what got built was not Walt's original vision, I probably don't think enough about how the people that built it also worked directly with Walt and to build something different than his vision was really hard for them so for them to see it change and grow is cause for optimism about something even better and more fitting with the times to be developed
> 
> So while I think it is ok to miss what is gone, reading this makes it easier for me to try and focus on positive aspects of what is to come
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184304592986824711



Does anyone have the text of this in a legible format? My eyes are too bad to read that 6 point font.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

David Gardner said:


> Does anyone have the text of this in a legible format? My eyes are too bad to read that 6 point font.



I only have the images posted to Twitter but I tried to capture them blown up and pasted below ... I think this should make it more legible


----------



## splash327

MommaBerd said:


> Wow! I can’t imagine what it was like previously compared to this past weekend!



Two years ago it was impossible to move in both Epcot and MK on Saturday.  Even AK on Sunday was insane.   It definitely felt like the crowds were lower this year.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

NBC Sports Grill & Brew Coming to Universal CityWalk in 2020


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/rumo...aris-no-christmas-lights-installed-this-year/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

new Forky Spirit Jersey ... which makes me think, they were so busy asking themselves if they could they didn't stop to ask if they should

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/forky-spirit-jersey-now-available-on-shopdisney/


----------



## jade1

Iowamomof4 said:


> My understanding is, we have him to thank for that Vader in the hallway scene.



That literally grabbed us by the throat and set us down in our seats in 1977. 

Lost (and improved Vader fighting) footage of the first 5 minutes of New Hope-just incredible.


----------



## firefly_ris

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> new Forky Spirit Jersey ... which makes me think, they were so busy asking themselves if they could they didn't stop to ask if they should
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/forky-spirit-jersey-now-available-on-shopdisney/



...and on top of it, they want 65 dollars for that thing.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

new Holiday Ear Headbands coming to WDW, DLR and ShopDisney


https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/holi...-walt-disney-world-disneyland-and-shopdisney/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

For those interested - a video about how long would it take to watch everything that is being released at Launch of Disney+

spoiler: it would take 3,931 hours or 163.8 days

as per value - if you got the D23 rate, that comes to 1/10th of one cent per month per hour of content

This does not include original programming that will be available as we don't know how long that content will be


----------



## Iowamomof4

TheMaxRebo said:


> For those interested - a video about how long would it take to watch everything that is being released at Launch of Disney+
> 
> spoiler: it would take 3,931 hours or 163.8 days
> 
> as per value - if you got the D23 rate, that comes to 1/10th of one cent per month per hour of content
> 
> This does not include original programming that will be available as we don't know how long that content will be



And if you watch about 2 hours each night, it would take you more than 5 years to see everything. Not that I want to.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184499256503214082


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184499256503214082



This is one I want to see!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184499256503214082



This is honestly probably the number 1 thing that convinced me to get Disney+ without hesitation (I mean, let's get real, i'd get it anyway, but this is what made it a no brainer and truly the one thing I am most looking forward to)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/minn...y-springs-area-and-flamingo-crossings-hotels/


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184499256503214082


Hear about all the great ideas that never see the light of day because of budget cuts! . I kid. As a Disney Parks fan, this could be a very fun watch!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*UPDATE* to the Disneyland Paris Sleeping Beauty Castle Story

Will use projection mapping instead of physical holiday lights

From Disney:
"The Castle will be part of the new tree lighting ceremony. It will include mapping projection on the Castle, special lighting on Central Plaza and Main Street, U.S.A, and ending with the lighting of the tree on Town Square. "


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184539177855135746


----------



## only hope

TheMaxRebo said:


> *UPDATE* to the Disneyland Paris Sleeping Beauty Castle Story
> 
> Will use projection mapping instead of physical holiday lights
> 
> From Disney:
> "The Castle will be part of the new tree lighting ceremony. It will include mapping projection on the Castle, special lighting on Central Plaza and Main Street, U.S.A, and ending with the lighting of the tree on Town Square. "
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184539177855135746



I hope they never do that at MK. Projected white dots would not be even half as pretty as the thousands of lightbulbs they put on the castle.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Bob Iger Named “Most Powerful Person In Entertainment,” With Marvel’s Kevin Feige at Number Five


----------



## soniam

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> new Forky Spirit Jersey ... which makes me think, they were so busy asking themselves if they could they didn't stop to ask if they should
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/forky-spirit-jersey-now-available-on-shopdisney/



Now, if it said, "I'm trash" on the back, I would buy that in a heartbeat


----------



## MissGina5

soniam said:


> Now, if it said, "I'm trash" on the back, I would buy that in a heartbeat


how could they forget that?!


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184552473106644992


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184499256503214082



My body is ready


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184552473106644992


I wish the media would quit referring to this movie as a "live-action remake". There was nothing "Live" about this movie.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

This week's episode of Family Guy to acknowledge their acquisition by Disney and propose reboots of the show to fit the new brand 

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...reboot-episode/amp/?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tiki Birdland said:


> I wish the media would quit referring to this movie as a "live-action remake". There was nothing "Live" about this movie.



Hey, there was one shot if the sunrise at the beginning that was real!

Fully agree though and recently saw a rumor they were thinking of doing live action Nightmare Before Christmas as I was thinking the original used actual physical figures to be made, it is already more "live action" than the "live action" remake of Lion King


----------



## rteetz

Tiki Birdland said:


> I wish the media would quit referring to this movie as a "live-action remake". There was nothing "Live" about this movie.


The media calls it that because Disney calls it that.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


> The media calls it that because Disney calls it that.


OK then, DISNEY is wrong to call it "Live-Action". If there are no humans filmed in it, it's not "live".

Edited to add, REAL animals can be filmed to make it live as well. Hopeful for the new Lady and the Tramp. Sounds like it may break away from the CGI madness.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> The media calls it that because Disney calls it that.



well, except for when Disney called it an Animated movie when it broke the record for biggest box office take for an animated movie


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Earn $1K to watc 30 Disney movies or shows in 30 days after Disney+ comes out

*Here are some more details about who’d be a perfect fit:*

Must be age 18 or older
Must be a US citizen or permanent resident
Must be swift as a coursing river, with all the force of a great typhoon

To apply you have to fill out a form, answer some questions, and provide a video review of your favorite Disney movie

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...fbxJO38b_sxTLm6rsQ8sPwMoQ6LkoNgxtK3IWt1gemTr0


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, except for when Disney called it an Animated movie when it broke the record for biggest box office take for an animated movie


Disney makes up their own rules


----------



## DisLiss

dlavender said:


> For whatever reason, I've learned that Columbus day weekend is one of the worst weekends to be at WDW. In 2017 there was a line outside to then get to wait in line inside to order food at Cosmic Rays the Saturday of Columbus Day weekend. I've vowed to never return during this time.



I think that for many schools, it's their first break of the year (for schools following a traditional calendar, not year-round schools) and so people are excited to go do something with it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

appears that, at least for the online menu, they have removed the Star Wars unique names from the names of the food items in Galaxy's Edge - so now says "Chicken" instead of "Tip-yip"

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/dock...moves-star-wars-themed-names-from-menu-items/


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> appears that, at least for the online menu, they have removed the Star Wars unique names from the names of the food items in Galaxy's Edge - so now says "Chicken" instead of "Tip-yip"
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/dock...moves-star-wars-themed-names-from-menu-items/


Well that sucks


----------



## Anthony Vito

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184552473106644992


Honestly, I find this a bit nonsensical - "the messed the music up" implies they changed too much and somehow messed up what he'd written.  I did not find that to be the case at all - I thought for the most part they stayed pretty true to the original music (with the exception being "Be Prepared" - which I was still okay with).  I do actually prefer the new "Circle of Life" - although barely different, I liked the new female singer.

His gripe is also about the soundtrack not doing as well on the charts - well of course not - that music has already been around for 25 years; of course it's not going to do as well as the original - it's too similar.  So perhaps his complaint is that they didn't completely re-do the soundtrack.  I guarantee he'd complain then about not using the original music or if they altered it too much.  That, however, would be the only way that sales would even come anywhere close to the original.

It seems he's just unhappy because he wasn't the one hired to oversee the music?


----------



## DisLiss

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> appears that, at least for the online menu, they have removed the Star Wars unique names from the names of the food items in Galaxy's Edge - so now says "Chicken" instead of "Tip-yip"
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/dock...moves-star-wars-themed-names-from-menu-items/



That's a bummer.


----------



## Brianstl

rteetz said:


> Well that sucks


I wonder if there is a USDA  or state regulation the might have had trouble with. I know they have added many rules over the last few years of how stuff can be labeled on menus.


----------



## rteetz

Brianstl said:


> I wonder if there is a USDA  or state regulation the might have had trouble with. I know they have added many rules over the last few years of how stuff can be labeled on menus.


The descriptions explained what it is. They have named things plenty of different things to be in theme I don’t think that’s it. This is likely from general guests complaining.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Brianstl said:


> I wonder if there is a USDA  or state regulation the might have had trouble with. I know they have added many rules over the last few years of how stuff can be labeled on menus.


I think it's more likely it's following how Skipper Canteen has had menu updates since it's been open--people wanting clear cut (but often boring lol) descriptions. Like the "Tastes Like Chicken-Because it is!" at Skipper Canteen. That item was good IMO but I didn't need it spelled out like that for me. However, seems enough people did lol.

One thing is I hope they don't end up removing ingredients over time to make the food options more blah.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/10/special-event-taking-place-at-magic.html


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Hipster Mickey Ears come out tomorrow 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184816334221336582


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


> Special Event Taking Place at the Magic Kingdom Park on October 22  Daily news, rumors, and photo-reports from all of Central Florida's theme parks, water parks, minor attractions, and more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.orlandoparksnews.com


And you wonder why the What is going on with Disney parks? thread is so long. Sheesh.


----------



## rteetz

Tiki Birdland said:


> And you wonder why the What is going on with Disney parks? thread is so long. Sheesh.


Corporate events have always happened though.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


> Corporate events have always happened though.


I don't recall any that have shut down the park from 5:30 until close before.


----------



## rteetz

Tiki Birdland said:


> I don't recall any that have shut down the park from 5:30 until close before.


Money talks.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184835591860637698


----------



## sherlockmiles

rteetz said:


> The descriptions explained what it is. They have named things plenty of different things to be in theme I don’t think that’s it. This is likely from general guests complaining.


Stupid guests.......


----------



## wareagle57

Tiki Birdland said:


> And you wonder why the What is going on with Disney parks? thread is so long. Sheesh.



As if Magic Kingdom doesn't already have way too few hours for day guests. Last night's HAE crowd was absolutely insane, due to it being one of the only chances most people could see it on their vacation. I have never seen so many adults pitching fits at a Disney park. The Main Street Bypass was PACKED with people "watching" the fireworks at least 50 feet deep. The parties are out of control and we need to start demanding less of them.


----------



## Brianstl

rteetz said:


> Corporate events have always happened though.



Is this just being announced now?  That would be the bigger issue for me.  Seems pretty late to do this to people who have thought they had a solid vacation plan and those that bought midday magic tickets.


----------



## rteetz

Brianstl said:


> Is this just being announced now?  That would be the bigger issue for me.  Seems pretty late to do this to people who have thought they had a solid vacation plan and those that bought midday magic tickets.


I'm not sure. I don’t follow the times guides, or park hours that closely. This item I posted was more of a reminder.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Brianstl said:


> Is this just being announced now?  That would be the bigger issue for me.  Seems pretty late to do this to people who have thought they had a solid vacation plan and those that bought midday magic tickets.



That is always one of the things that annoys me the most: Disney sets things up so you can start planning details out 180 days out but then will change hours just a month or two or sometimes even weeks out and it messes up your plans


----------



## mickeyfanachey1999

scrappinginontario said:


> I feel much of it has to do with what guests choose to do During a party and also what they’re used to experiencing in the parks crowd wise.




The party on 10-14 was sold out.  We rode rides and trick or treated and had a fantastic time.  For once I really didn't feel like I had to constantly worry about my 8 year old getting run over.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> That is always one of the things that annoys me the most: Disney sets things up so you can start planning details out 180 days out but then will change hours just a month or two or sometimes even weeks out and it messes up your plans


Disney is so inconsistent when it comes to that stuff. At the same time companies who do these types of events don’t always work 6 months out either.


----------



## JETSDAD

Brianstl said:


> Is this just being announced now?  That would be the bigger issue for me.  Seems pretty late to do this to people who have thought they had a solid vacation plan and those that bought midday magic tickets.


The park hours were showing the early close for at least a couple of months now.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/october-22-early-close-mk.3765922/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Disney is so inconsistent when it comes to that stuff. At the same time companies who do these types of events don’t always work 6 months out either.



I know and can't always be helped

Though if they shortened the booking windows for guests that could pontentially help.  I mean, could do dining at 90 days (or even 60) and FP at 45 for on site guests and don't think that would drastically impact most people

(thought I know this has been covered before and like shouting into the wind ... Disney wants you booking and prepaying for things as early as possible)


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I know and can't always be helped
> 
> Though if they shortened the booking windows for guests that could pontentially help.  I mean, could do dining at 90 days (or even 60) and FP at 45 for on site guests and don't think that would drastically impact most people
> 
> (thought I know this has been covered before and like shouting into the wind ... Disney wants you booking and prepaying for things as early as possible)


I agree but I don’t see Disney backtracking this anytime soon,


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/splash-mountain-closing-for-refurbishment-in-january-2020/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/splash-mountain-closing-for-refurbishment-in-january-2020/



ugh, another ride (along with Test Track) that will be down when we go in February


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


> Money talks.


If I had ADRs and Fast Passes scheduled for October 22 and they pulled this, I'd be standing in line at Guest Services to get replacements. If Disney is going to pull these stunts, you better have it on a calendar 6 months out.


----------



## adam.adbe

rteetz said:


> The descriptions explained what it is. They have named things plenty of different things to be in theme I don’t think that’s it. This is likely from general guests complaining.



Yeah, it's worth remembering even if that were *actually* Batuu, there'd be people getting off the shuttle and immediately complaining cos the food looks funny, and can't they just get a hotdog somewhere.


----------



## JETSDAD

Tiki Birdland said:


> If I had ADRs and Fast Passes scheduled for October 22 and they pulled this, I'd be standing in line at Guest Services to get replacements. If Disney is going to pull these stunts, you better have it on a calendar 6 months out.


I don't believe the hours ever showed anything other than a 6PM close.


----------



## Anthony Vito

TheMaxRebo said:


> ugh, another ride (along with Test Track) that will be down when we go in February


Bummer!! - same here, we're there early February, and our daughter finally got to ride Splash last trip (she's very small for her age).  Admittedly, Test Track doesn't bother me as much (not a big fan) and if it keeps Spaceship Earth open longer than it would have otherwise, I'm fine with that one.


----------



## teach22180

Brianstl said:


> Is this just being announced now?  That would be the bigger issue for me.  Seems pretty late to do this to people who have thought they had a solid vacation plan and those that bought midday magic tickets.


I've known they were closing early and it wasnt a party since I started planning over 6 months ago. I treated  it like a party night and planned a dinner and GF with possible fireworks from a beach.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Anthony Vito said:


> Bummer!! - same here, we're there early February, and our daughter finally got to ride Splash last trip (she's very small for her age).  Admittedly, Test Track doesn't bother me as much (not a big fan) and if it keeps Spaceship Earth open longer than it would have otherwise, I'm fine with that one.



Yeah, definitely trying to look ok at the positive side impact of TT bring down that it likely means SSE will still be open

We are going Presidents week so just resting ripple effect of more rides being down when it already tends to be crowded


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


>


I couldn’t be more excited for this.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Looks like the GE food time names are changed in the locaitons as well, not just online:


----------



## LoganBrown1990

TheMaxRebo said:


> Looks like the GE food time names are changed in the locaitons as well, not just online:
> 
> View attachment 445063View attachment 445064


I told my wife about this last night and there were some very..._adult_ words haha


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Looks like the GE food time names are changed in the locaitons as well, not just online:
> 
> View attachment 445063View attachment 445064


If you look closely they kept the real names under the generic names.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Candlelight Narrators added

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...holidays/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q1wo1017191023190001C


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> ugh, another ride (along with Test Track) that will be down when we go in February



Hey @TheMaxRebo  - looks like we'll be there at the same time again. Time for another beer/sightline survey?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Hey @TheMaxRebo  - looks like we'll be there at the same time again. Time for another beer/sightline survey?



absolutely!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

WDW Railroad at MK to remain closed through at least Oct 2020 due to Tron construction


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...look-at-disneys-frozen-2-now-at-disney-parks/


----------



## mikepizzo

TheMaxRebo said:


> Looks like the GE food time names are changed in the locaitons as well, not just online:
> 
> View attachment 445063View attachment 445064



But you can keep Oi-Oi Puff?  I don't get it.  Change everything or (better yet) don't change anything.  Nothing immerses me into a land more than going onto a foreign planet...and ordering Fried Chicken...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikepizzo said:


> But you can keep Oi-Oi Puff?  I don't get it.  Change everything or (better yet) don't change anything.  Nothing immerses me into a land more than going onto a foreign planet...and ordering Fried Chicken...



yeah, was chatting with some other people about this and I think it comes down to that the vast majority of guests to Disney don't want to experience it as if they are going to some place "foreign" - they just want to experience going to Disney and having fun and riding rides and not going that extra level.  So while your thought process might not be the exception here, in this thread, it likely is amongst the average guest to the park

Which is the issue/challenge with trying to have this immersive land inside an existing park - you aren't just getting the super fans there and, at least so far, Disney wasn't able to get the right balance and they need to make sure the "Disney fans" that come are happy vs the "Star Wars" fans that want the full immersion (and that overlap was perhaps smaller than they expected).

Plus, with the main ride still down and the prices being like 10-20% higher than in the rest of the park, people are probably less forgiving than if they though the rest of the land made up for any small inconvenience


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> WDW Railroad at MK to remain closed through at least Oct 2020 due to Tron construction


So how long has it been closed for so far? (I haven't kept up on it).


----------



## Firebird060

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, was chatting with some other people about this and I think it comes down to that the vast majority of guests to Disney don't want to experience it as if they are going to some place "foreign" - they just want to experience going to Disney and having fun and riding rides and not going that extra level.  So while your thought process might not be the exception here, in this thread, it likely is amongst the average guest to the park
> 
> Which is the issue/challenge with trying to have this immersive land inside an existing park - you aren't just getting the super fans there and, at least so far, Disney wasn't able to get the right balance and they need to make sure the "Disney fans" that come are happy vs the "Star Wars" fans that want the full immersion (and that overlap was perhaps smaller than they expected).
> 
> Plus, with the main ride still down and the prices being like 10-20% higher than in the rest of the park, people are probably less forgiving than if they though the rest of the land made up for any small inconvenience



I feel this is true because a majority of Domestic Disney park guests might be DISNEY crazy but arent up to visiting the Non North American parks,  I feel like there is a difference between normal North American Disney fans and those who really want to explore Disney everywhere in whatever culture it can be explored in.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> So how long has it been closed for so far? (I haven't kept up on it).



it closed on December 3rd 2018 - so looking at a near 2 year closure

Which I think was the expected timeline in total, but there was some thinking it might close while they do some work, then could reopen and then close again, but guess they will just keep it down the entire time


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

Something that just popped up on a local TV app. A good reminder to stay aware- even in the Disney bubble.

Man arrested after touching child inappropriately at Disney's Magic Kingdom, deputies say 
https://www.wftv.com/news/local/man...disney-s-magic-kingdom-deputies-say/998698380


----------



## SaintsManiac

AGoofykindagirl said:


> Something that just popped up on a local TV app. A good reminder to stay aware- even in the Disney bubble.
> 
> Man arrested after touching child inappropriately at Disney's Magic Kingdom, deputies say
> https://www.wftv.com/news/local/man...disney-s-magic-kingdom-deputies-say/998698380




Disgusting. This is why we bookend our daughter in crowds like that. People are insane.


----------



## only hope

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...look-at-disneys-frozen-2-now-at-disney-parks/



There goes the One Man's Dream (forgot the new name) film that's actually about Walt yet again...trailers can be watched online. Seems like almost every time we're there it's a preview running.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

only hope said:


> There goes the One Man's Dream (forgot the new name) film that's actually about Walt yet again...trailers can be watched online. Seems like almost every time we're there it's a preview running.



These previews are typically more than just a trailer .... but I wish there was a way to do it without removing the One Man's Dream video - maybe have them alternate or something?


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update *

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/snow-added-to-sleeping-beauty-castle-for-2019-holiday-season/


----------



## dolewhipdreams

rteetz said:


> *Photo update *
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/snow-added-to-sleeping-beauty-castle-for-2019-holiday-season/


Ooo pretty! Somehow it never crossed my mind that the castle refurb might mean a new spin on the holiday decorations. I'm excited to see what else is different and extra sparkly!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...d-resort/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q1wo1017191023190008C


----------



## Anthony Vito

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, definitely trying to look ok at the positive side impact of TT bring down that it likely means SSE will still be open
> 
> We are going Presidents week so just resting ripple effect of more rides being down when it already tends to be crowded


Yeah - tough enough as it is with crowds and so few rides.  It'll also just mean more people going for Frozen and Soarin' for their Tier 1 FPs too.  

We're actually going the first week of February because our kids happen to have inservice days and are off 2/3 and 2/4.  We get the benefit of a short school week to take them out without it being the holiday week so we're hoping the crowds won't be too bad.


----------



## Anthony Vito

********** said:


> Hey @TheMaxRebo  - looks like we'll be there at the same time again. Time for another beer/sightline survey?


Wow, so our trips are almost matching up twice - just figured out over on the DVC Fan Facebook page that @********** and I are both at Boardwalk for a trip next weekend.  That's our kid-free trip, but then we're taking the kids the first week of February.

A couple of firsts for us though - next weekend will be our first time staying at Boardwalk, then we'll be split-staying our February trip with 4 nights at Riviera (obviously a first) and 4 nights at Poly.  Stayed at Poly regular, but not the DVC.


----------



## Helvetica

Brianstl said:


> Is this just being announced now?  That would be the bigger issue for me.  Seems pretty late to do this to people who have thought they had a solid vacation plan and those that bought midday magic tickets.



It may not have been officially announced that it was a corporate event, but it was clearly on the calendar for months.


----------



## OSUZorba

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, was chatting with some other people about this and I think it comes down to that the vast majority of guests to Disney don't want to experience it as if they are going to some place "foreign" - they just want to experience going to Disney and having fun and riding rides and not going that extra level.  So while your thought process might not be the exception here, in this thread, it likely is amongst the average guest to the park
> 
> Which is the issue/challenge with trying to have this immersive land inside an existing park - you aren't just getting the super fans there and, at least so far, Disney wasn't able to get the right balance and they need to make sure the "Disney fans" that come are happy vs the "Star Wars" fans that want the full immersion (and that overlap was perhaps smaller than they expected).
> 
> Plus, with the main ride still down and the prices being like 10-20% higher than in the rest of the park, people are probably less forgiving than if they though the rest of the land made up for any small inconvenience


If they're giving up on immersion, they are kind of giving up on the main concept of the land.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OSUZorba said:


> If they're giving up on immersion, they are kind of giving up on the main concept of the land.



yeah, or at least what makes it unique and what they were preaching about how it would be "next level" of theme park, etc. .... now just like other lands - which is fine, but then comes down to attractions and entertainment, etc.


----------



## GAN

rteetz said:


> I couldn’t be more excited for this.



I am as well.  Kind of cool backstorywith the Marty Sklar tie-in ....how this all came to be after he saw the Pixar Story and posed the question as to when the “Imagineering Story” would be created.  The rest will be history on November 12th!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I think Galaxy's Edge has already given up on a lot of it's immersion.

Whatever happened to cast members interacting with you depending on your reputation that you got from the app/magic bands. 

That droid that was wheeling around D23 in 2017 when they had the Galaxy's Edge model has never shown up. What was it? They wanted to wait to put out the droids until the crowds decreased? Pretty sure they've decreased, especially in DL.


----------



## WiredForFlight

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/10/special-event-taking-place-at-magic.html



Yep. I will be looking forward to it 
Will be very interesting to see the park for an event like this. Tickets are included for attendees but if they want to bring someone it is $175 per person. 

The host hotels are Swan & Dolphin with over flow into YC and GF.


----------



## The Pho

WiredForFlight said:


> Yep. I will be looking forward to it
> Will be very interesting to see the park for an event like this. Tickets are included for attendees but if they want to bring someone it is $175 per person.
> 
> The host hotels are Swan & Dolphin with over flow into YC and GF.


Gartner is crazy busy, they overflow well beyond 4 hotels (they have a contract with 20 hotels).  And the Dolphin gets so busy that they shut down the park busses, and send everybody through the Swan.  It’s lots of fun chaos.


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> Looks like the GE food time names are changed in the locaitons as well, not just online:
> 
> View attachment 445063View attachment 445064


Shame .. I figured that some "immersion" things will slowly go away -- I just didn't expect it THIS quickly. This is why I wanted to experience the land as soon as possible. 

I feel this is caving too quickly. I found the picture menus they handed you in line with pictures was fine enough and had great descriptions. Though I guess it doesn't matter -- some people just don't like themed names. Or just want to order the "#4".

I guess save this style of immersion for the the Star Wars Hotel where people truly want that immersion. I am sure a ton of people just want to ride the rides and get annoyed at the immersion (like Kevin from the podcast).

AT least (as Rteetz noted) the "real" names are underneath it.


----------



## bluecastle

My guess as to why Disney dumbed down the menu is that the CMs were probably tired of people asking them what they were, in spite of the explanations being right there in front of them. Think of the people in Cosmic Rays and other similar places who just stand there and refuse to read before they get to the counter. These same people get to the front of the line and are totally confused by these unfamiliar words. They are unwilling to read the explanations and instead ask the CM. This probably makes the time it takes to get your food much longer. So, we lose the theming and immersion because of people who refuse to read. My 2 cents 
ETA: I didn't realize there were picture menus available in the queue. Jeez


----------



## tlmadden73

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I think Galaxy's Edge has already given up on a lot of it's immersion.
> 
> Whatever happened to cast members interacting with you depending on your reputation that you got from the app/magic bands.
> 
> That droid that was wheeling around D23 in 2017 when they had the Galaxy's Edge model has never shown up. What was it? They wanted to wait to put out the droids until the crowds decreased? Pretty sure they've decreased, especially in DL.


I think the style of immersion they were trying for was too much for a big crowded land that tons of "casual" fans will be visiting. I  get what they are trying here .... a Renaissance Faire vibe. But, at a Ren Faire, you are expecting that type of immersion the minute you enter the gate. It's cute.  The problem with SWGE is it is a land WITHIN a park that doesn't have that level of immersion .. so people don't have that expectation when going to Disney World.   Plus, some people (who aren't Star Wars fans) just don't understand or care for it. They want to know where the bathrooms are, not the "refreshers".  Having droids wander around like Chewbacca, Rey and Stormtroopers would be a nice touch.  I think a lot of people find the cast members "in character" to be annoying, while my family found in amazing. 

The reputation thing is probably something else they will just save for the hotel.


----------



## Mal6586

Just visited SWGE for the first time today, and I would almost guarantee the name changes in the food have to do with how many people are NOT eating there. Even today when we ate supper there, with the new menu names, despite the rest of the land being reasonably crowded, there was absolutely no line to get food at Docking Bay 7, and empty tables for days.

Also, speaking to immersion and atmosphere. we only ever saw 2 stormtroopers at any one time, saw Rey from a distance once, and saw Vi Moradi a couple of times. That was it. We spent a pretty good chunk of our day there between getting up for EEMH and coming back later in the afternoon/early evening, and I expected to see far more character roaming and interaction.


----------



## tlmadden73

Mal6586 said:


> Just visited SWGE for the first time today, and I would almost guarantee the name changes in the food have to do with how many people are NOT eating there. Even today when we ate supper there, with the new menu names, despite the rest of the land being reasonably crowded, there was absolutely no line to get food at Docking Bay 7, and empty tables for days.
> 
> Also, speaking to immersion and atmosphere. we only ever saw 2 stormtroopers at any one time, saw Rey from a distance once, and saw Vi Moradi a couple of times. That was it. We spent a pretty good chunk of our day there between getting up for EEMH and coming back later in the afternoon/early evening, and I expected to see far more character roaming and interaction.


That is shocking. I felt Docking Bay 7 didn't have a lot of seating for being the only restaurant in the land, and it was pretty crowded during the AP preview, but it is tucked away in a corner. I could see people just not "seeing" it (compared to Ronto Roasters). 

Also the menu may be a bit small. It probably just doesn't have enough appeal or "feels" too exotic for the folks just wanting a burger or hot dog.  And let's face it .. for what you get .. it is pretty expensive. 

As for character interaction. You didn't miss much except maybe Chewbacca and Kylo (who isn't around all the time). When I was there for the preview (granted this was the preview) Chewbacca was freely roaming through the market .. and usually always 4 stormtroopers wandering and occasionally (but not all the time) Kylo Ren (who had a great, personal interaction with my son). 

I feel that the menu's may be the first step of "normalizing" the land. I could see some of the cast members (except maybe certain shopkeepers and the ones at Savi's and Droid depot) being told to NOT be in character. Some people just want a "soda" and "popcorn" and want to know where the "bathrooms" are. 

And since the characters walking around are "acting talent" and WDW seems to like to cut them .. I could see it being reduced over time and limited to maybe a stage show or two.


----------



## Helvetica

I guess there goes my dream of eventually eating roast porg...

They could have done something like Chi-KEN to make it more obvious while still having an alien spelling.


----------



## mikepizzo

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, was chatting with some other people about this and I think it comes down to that the vast majority of guests to Disney don't want to experience it as if they are going to some place "foreign" - they just want to experience going to Disney and having fun and riding rides and not going that extra level.



I didn't think I was in the minority of people who can have fun while still using their brain.  Learn something new everyday I guess.



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Whatever happened to cast members interacting with you depending on your reputation that you got from the app/magic bands.
> 
> That droid that was wheeling around D23 in 2017 when they had the Galaxy's Edge model has never shown up. What was it? They wanted to wait to put out the droids until the crowds decreased? Pretty sure they've decreased, especially in DL.



I thought the reputation thing was specifically going to be for people staying at the hotel, but I didn't pay too much attention.  Then after riding Smuggler's Run I thought my credits were going to come into play _somewhere_ in the park.  As the cashier (or whatever they call them) was telling me how many credits I owed at Docking Bay 7, I jokingly said, "Oh...that's perfect.  I just got a couple thousand from that Honda Accord guy.  I'll use those."  And she laughed and said, "Unfortunately those don't work here."  

Listen, I get it wasn't going to work, but it seems like for as much thought as was put into the land, no one thought about that?  Instead of getting credits, why didn't they just give you an achievement on your datapad based on the amount of canisters you got.  Then at least you can brag to whatever walk around characters they have.

But to your point about reputation following you, even if that was the case, they have to have people walking around.  We went for AP previews, so I feel like my experience in that regard may be a little skewed as I would think they would want to go full out during the preview.  Then they probably were like, "Oh...wait...all of this is going to cost money..."

I've mentioned this before, but I'm not a Star Wars fan.  I know what I know mainly from one very entertaining YouTube channel.  I went into the land a blank slate and felt very underwhelmed.  



tlmadden73 said:


> But, at a Ren Faire, you are expecting that type of immersion the minute you enter the gate.



You mean you don't feel like you're actually being transported to a different planet by walking through a tunnel in Los Angeles?

I know it sounds like I'm being nit-picky, and I understand it's all marketing, but don't try and feed me that bull of "each cast member is a character".


----------



## Tigger's ally

WiredForFlight said:


> Yep. I will be looking forward to it
> Will be very interesting to see the park for an event like this. Tickets are included for attendees but if they want to bring someone it is $175 per person.
> 
> The host hotels are Swan & Dolphin with over flow into YC and GF.



I would actually prefer to be overflow.....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikepizzo said:


> You mean you don't feel like you're actually being transported to a different planet by walking through a tunnel in Los Angeles?
> 
> I know it sounds like I'm being nit-picky, and I understand it's all marketing, but don't try and feed me that bull of "each cast member is a character".



I think the problem is they either went too far or not far enough ... I think this type of thing is something that is really hard to do half-way.  They probably should have backed off from the start and made it clear that for the average guest it would be like a regular land, just set in the Star Wars universe but that there would be ways for people to be more involved - either via purchasing certain things that "unlocked" immersion elements and/or for those staying at the hotel


----------



## MommaBerd

OSUZorba said:


> If they're giving up on immersion, they are kind of giving up on the main concept of the land.



I blame the die-hard SW fans for this. They didn’t show up; they pitched a temper-tantrum about how the land wasn’t based on a place in the movies; they constantly criticize it for what it isn’t and some root for its failure, etc. 

Then, you hear from people like Kevin on The DIS Unplugged, who, while extremely hilarious in his retelling of events, got very annoyed when CMs *were* staying in character. My guess is that there are a large number of “Kevins” out there who just don’t want to engage in the immersion.

On a more personal level, we *loved* GE! My brother could not have been more excited by it! We saw characters roaming and interacting with guests every time we were there. (I even got sassy with a Stormtrooper.) We thought the criticisms of MF:SR were way overblown. 

The one place where we thought the immersion was fantastic, but could also go even further, is Oga’s Cantina. Our bartender was fun and engaging! We really enjoyed our two-drink, 45 minute time in there.  But how awesome would it be if there were some characters in THERE?!? That is the perfect place for your reputation to come into play and to bring the immersion to the next level. People going there would be given a heads-up that the expectation is you play along with the story. I imagine the cost to WDW would be minimal - just the cost for talent.

It makes me sad/disappointed that Disney is softening/removing the playful elements, but again, what is a company to do when the people for whom this immersion was created don’t show up?


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think the problem is they either went too far or not far enough ... I think this type of thing is something that is really hard to do half-way.  They probably should have backed off from the start and made it clear that for the average guest it would be like a regular land, just set in the Star Wars universe but that there would be ways for people to be more involved - either via purchasing certain things that "unlocked" immersion elements and/or for those staying at the hotel


Right .. they were obviously trying to compete with Wizarding World. The difference is the Wizarding World is in OUR world and not an alien planet. So things don't have to be foreign. 

I think SWGE would be just as fun and immersive if it looked like it did .. had the set pieces .. have the cast members dressed like they live there and just have a STAGE show (or two) a few times a day to help with the immersion with wandering characters every now and then .. again .. just like a Ren Faire. 

The cast member's role playing .. and only serving alien food and not selling "normal" Star Wars merch in the stores may have gone too far. You could still sell animals at the pet store, but selling t-shirts, plastic Star Wars figures and such would have been fine. My guess is that a lot of the products in the shops in SWGE don't sell as well as the stuff in Launch Bay or Tatooine Traders. Most tourists just want a t-shirt, a pin, a $10 figure or some Star Wars Legos. Only the hard core Star Wars fans want a $200 lightsaber, or Star Wars costumes. 

Don't get me wrong, I love the immersion, I love going to SWGE.. As a Star Wars fan, wanted a Ren Faire like experience in Star Wars universe and I got it. But, my guess is these immersion elements will slowly erode away due to most guests not liking them and probably even moreso because of budget reasons (I am sure the actors that wander the land are a big expensive .. and we know how Disney likes to cut live talent).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MommaBerd said:


> I blame the die-hard SW fans for this. They didn’t show up; they pitched a temper-tantrum about how the land wasn’t based on a place in the movies; they constantly criticize it for what it isn’t and some root for its failure, etc.
> 
> Then, you hear from people like Kevin on The DIS Unplugged, who, while extremely hilarious in his retelling of events, got very annoyed when CMs *were* staying in character. My guess is that there are a large number of “Kevins” out there who just don’t want to engage in the immersion.
> 
> On a more personal level, we *loved* GE! My brother could not have been more excited by it! We saw characters roaming and interacting with guests every time we were there. (I even got sassy with a Stormtrooper.) We thought the criticisms of MF:SR were way overblown.
> 
> The one place where we thought the immersion was fantastic, but could also go even further, is Oga’s Cantina. Our bartender was fun and engaging! We really enjoyed our two-drink, 45 minute time in there.  But how awesome would it be if there were some characters in THERE?!? That is the perfect place for your reputation to come into play and to bring the immersion to the next level. People going there would be given a heads-up that the expectation is you play along with the story. I imagine the cost to WDW would be minimal - just the cost for talent.
> 
> It makes me sad/disappointed that Disney is softening/removing the playful elements, but again, what is a company to do when the people for whom this immersion was created don’t show up?



I agree with a lot of this - but I also think there is an element of "did Disney build the land the die hards want, or build the land they wanted and assumed the die hards would show up no matter what"?   I keep going back to that comment from Iger when he said (something to the effect of) "we don't need to market Galaxy's Edge, we just announce it is open and people will come" - I think that was a mistake on their part and maybe a bit arrogant.  

I do wish more people who were like Kevin (not to pick on him, but just as putting a face/name to the type of guest) were a bit more open to immersion and welcoming of the fact other people do want this and you have to start from a position of immersion and then move off of it, you can't go the other way.  But also think the CMs could be better about reading the guest and moving off of immersion quicker when it is clear the guest is not into it

But comes back to trying to build a land for everyone and in the end making a lot of people unhappy - it's too immersive for some, and not immersive enough for others.  Plus, we are going to see more of the negative things posted / discussed as it is just the nature of the internet - people who go and enjoy it but dont' feel super strongly either way aren't going to go out of the way to write passionate blogs about that


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> Right .. they were obviously trying to compete with Wizarding World. The difference is the Wizarding World is in OUR world and not an alien planet. So things don't have to be foreign.
> 
> I think SWGE would be just as fun and immersive if it looked like it did .. had the set pieces .. have the cast members dressed like they live there and just have a STAGE show (or two) a few times a day to help with the immersion with wandering characters every now and then .. again .. just like a Ren Faire.
> 
> The cast member's role playing .. and only serving alien food and not selling "normal" Star Wars merch in the stores may have gone too far. You could still sell animals at the pet store, but selling t-shirts, plastic Star Wars figures and such would have been fine. My guess is that a lot of the products in the shops in SWGE don't sell as well as the stuff in Launch Bay or Tatooine Traders. Most tourists just want a t-shirt, a pin, a $10 figure or some Star Wars Legos. Only the hard core Star Wars fans want a $200 lightsaber, or Star Wars costumes.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love the immersion, I love going to SWGE.. As a Star Wars fan, wanted a Ren Faire like experience in Star Wars universe and I got it. But, my guess is these immersion elements will slowly erode away due to most guests not liking them and probably even moreso because of budget reasons (I am sure the actors that wander the land are a big expensive .. and we know how Disney likes to cut live talent).



I think it also worked out ok for Pandora as that still existed in "our universe" and the guest were visitors from Earth so was eaier to relate to it even if set on an alien planet.   The idea of actualyl being in the Star Wars universe and the residents there not knowing what Earth is (since it doesn't exist in Star Wars) nor what Earth terms are I think just goes too far for many guests

Hopefully this is just a learning case for Disney and not a reason now to never build anything on the scale of Galaxy's Edge ever again


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think it also worked out ok for Pandora as that still existed in "our universe" and the guest were visitors from Earth so was eaier to relate to it even if set on an alien planet.   The idea of actualyl being in the Star Wars universe and the residents there not knowing what Earth is (since it doesn't exist in Star Wars) nor what Earth terms are I think just goes too far for many guests
> 
> Hopefully this is just a learning case for Disney and not a reason now to never build anything on the scale of Galaxy's Edge ever again


I guess I have never felt "immersed" in Pandora and didn't feel like they were trying that.  It is a great themed land (like walking through India or Africa) but just feels too small and not enough to do/see to be immersive (could use another restaurant or shop or some walkthrough attraction). 

I wonder how this "negative" feedback will affect the Star Wars hotel? Will they pull back on the extreme immersiveness? Will they have trouble filling the hotel because if it is supposed to be basically SWGE immersiveness on steroids (a true LIVE ACTION ROLEPLAYING (LARP) experience), it may only appeal to a very very small audience (Probably people aged 40-50 who grew up with the original trilogy and are old enough to have the disposable income to spend on an "excursion"). Any younger and they probably don't have the money (or aren't huge Star Wars fans), any older and the same applies.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...y-world-resort/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q4wo1017190008C


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/citi...es-including-first-ever-minnie-mouse-watches/


----------



## MissGina5

MommaBerd said:


> I blame the die-hard SW fans for this. They didn’t show up; they pitched a temper-tantrum about how the land wasn’t based on a place in the movies; they constantly criticize it for what it isn’t and some root for its failure, etc.
> 
> Then, you hear from people like Kevin on The DIS Unplugged, who, while extremely hilarious in his retelling of events, got very annoyed when CMs *were* staying in character. My guess is that there are a large number of “Kevins” out there who just don’t want to engage in the immersion.
> 
> On a more personal level, we *loved* GE! My brother could not have been more excited by it! We saw characters roaming and interacting with guests every time we were there. (I even got sassy with a Stormtrooper.) We thought the criticisms of MF:SR were way overblown.
> 
> The one place where we thought the immersion was fantastic, but could also go even further, is Oga’s Cantina. Our bartender was fun and engaging! We really enjoyed our two-drink, 45 minute time in there.  But how awesome would it be if there were some characters in THERE?!? That is the perfect place for your reputation to come into play and to bring the immersion to the next level. People going there would be given a heads-up that the expectation is you play along with the story. I imagine the cost to WDW would be minimal - just the cost for talent.
> 
> It makes me sad/disappointed that Disney is softening/removing the playful elements, but again, what is a company to do when the people for whom this immersion was created don’t show up?



On the topic of Kevin though I get his point in that theres a difference between immersion and straight up being unhelpful. In his examples there were many times they could have stayed in character AND answered his questions.


----------



## SaharanTea

MommaBerd said:


> I blame the die-hard SW fans for this. They didn’t show up; they pitched a temper-tantrum about how the land wasn’t based on a place in the movies; they constantly criticize it for what it isn’t and some root for its failure, etc.
> 
> Then, you hear from people like Kevin on The DIS Unplugged, who, while extremely hilarious in his retelling of events, got very annoyed when CMs *were* staying in character. My guess is that there are a large number of “Kevins” out there who just don’t want to engage in the immersion.
> 
> On a more personal level, we *loved* GE! My brother could not have been more excited by it! We saw characters roaming and interacting with guests every time we were there. (I even got sassy with a Stormtrooper.) We thought the criticisms of MF:SR were way overblown.
> 
> The one place where we thought the immersion was fantastic, but could also go even further, is Oga’s Cantina. Our bartender was fun and engaging! We really enjoyed our two-drink, 45 minute time in there.  But how awesome would it be if there were some characters in THERE?!? That is the perfect place for your reputation to come into play and to bring the immersion to the next level. People going there would be given a heads-up that the expectation is you play along with the story. I imagine the cost to WDW would be minimal - just the cost for talent.
> 
> It makes me sad/disappointed that Disney is softening/removing the playful elements, but again, what is a company to do when the people for whom this immersion was created don’t show up?



I don't think I understand your argument.  You're blaming the hard-core fans for not liking what Disney built?  Isn't the onus on Disney to build something that draws guests, whoever those guests may be?


----------



## SaintsManiac

My hardcore SW fan friends (who can actually afford to go) loved it. The other hardcore friends I have are waiting for Rise to open before going. 

I think costs are keeping people away. I think the heat is keeping people away.

I think it was a bad move to open the land before Rise was ready. Just my opinion.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/10/timon-and-rafiki-now-meeting-disneys.html


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MissGina5 said:


> On the topic of Kevin though I get his point in that theres a difference between immersion and straight up being unhelpful. In his examples there were many times they could have stayed in character AND answered his questions.



yeah, that is where I think a better balance and "reading of the room" by the CMs is needed, and even mentioned it to Kevin that I think if he asks where the bathrooms are and they say "oh, the refreshers, as we call them, are right of there" - I think that can work for everyone.  I do think some people are just primed to be upset by things and going into the land saying "I don't want this immersion so any drop of immersion I am going to be against" - so I think in same case the guests could go in more open minded but definitely other times the CMs could adapt quicker (or at all)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SaintsManiac said:


> My hardcore SW fan friends (who can actually afford to go) loved it. The other hardcore friends I have are waiting for Rise to open before going.
> 
> I think costs are keeping people away. I think the heat is keeping people away.
> 
> I think it was a bad move to open the land before Rise was ready. Just my opinion.



I totally got why they opened it early at the time, but hind site I think they should have waited.  I think there are a lot of people that want to see the land, but aren't going to make a special trip to see an incomplete land - especially those for whom this may be their only trip

sorry, probably taking up too much of the news thread


----------



## Moliphino

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, that is where I think a better balance and "reading of the room" by the CMs is needed, and even mentioned it to Kevin that I think if he asks where the bathrooms are and they say "oh, the refreshers, as we call them, are right of there" - I think that can work for everyone.  I do think some people are just primed to be upset by things and going into the land saying "I don't want this immersion so any drop of immersion I am going to be against" - so I think in same case the guests could go in more open minded but definitely other times the CMs could adapt quicker (or at all)



You can have a similar experience if you ask for a bathroom in the UK.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Moliphino said:


> You can have a similar experience if you ask for a bathroom in the UK.



true, but I think that goes back to what is the average guest at WDW and what are they looking for?  Do they want to feel like they are in a foreign place where how one asks for where the bathroom is needs to be contemplated or do they just want to have fun in an entertaining space and not have to worry about stuff like that?

i think most guests don't go into their WDW vacation with the same mindset they would if going to the U.K.


----------



## skier_pete

So I know this isn't the thread to talk about it, but I still think the isn't too much immersion or not enough immersion, it's giving the audience a land they are unfamiliar with.  By setting it somewhere in the Star Wars galaxy we've never been - you go and it's neat and Star-Wars-y, but you don't get that kick of really being in a place right out of the movies. I'm not a huge Cars fan, but having been out to DLR this summer, from my view Carsland is more successful of land (design wise) than Star Wars land. And it's because of all the little touches right out of the movie. From Stanley's statue to the flashing yellow light to the white-wall tires in Luigi's shop, it feels like the movie come to life.  Outside of Millenium Falcon and the ride with it, in GE, I felt like I was in the world of Star Wars, but I didn't feel that it had really made the movie come to life.  This is where they really NEEDED the actors and droids that were supposed to make the land more familiar with us. Having 2 stormtroopers wandering around didn't cut it. They really need to have those characters to draw you into the Star Wars world and without it, I'm just like hey this is pretty neat but it's not something I'm familiar with. It's honestly IMO a fairly minor problem, as the land is pretty great, and I would say a solid triple, but not the home run that everyone was expecting. 

 It's like if instead of building Diagon Alley - Universal had said "Oh let's build Durmstrang! Nobody has ever been there!"


----------



## scrappinginontario

Can we please take the SW discussion over to the SW thread?  People over there are missing out on lots of great info, and we can chat News here.


----------



## MissGina5

********** said:


> It's like if instead of building Diagon Alley - Universal had said "Oh let's build Durmstrang! Nobody has ever been there!"


omg but I would love that. I think having mini hogwarts instead of a full hogwarts has been disappointing to me as a fan and this would have been better. I mean I like the Hogwarts parts that I get but... with how they have the queue bars and everything it takes me out in some parts... 
But I would have also preferred not to see Harry Ron and Hermione so what do I know.


----------



## Helvetica

I haven’t seen this reported yet, but Tron has a roof now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

So note really news, and still Star Wars related, but of a different sort ....

for those interested, a video of hands on play of the new Star Wars Fallen Order game that comes out Nov 15th - looks really cool!


----------



## Anthony Vito

I was just curious about what wait times are like today (going down in a week) - and I was rather surprised by this one:  45 minute wait for Living with the Land!!  Maybe I've just never looked at the right time, but I've never seen anything like that for it.  Soarin' is 85 minutes, but Frozen Ever After is only 55 by comparison.  Something happen - power outage?


----------



## Helvetica

Anthony Vito said:


> I was just curious about what wait times are like today (going down in a week) - and I was rather surprised by this one:  45 minute wait for Living with the Land!!  Maybe I've just never looked at the right time, but I've never seen anything like that for it.  Soarin' is 85 minutes, but Frozen Ever After is only 55 by comparison.  Something happen - power outage?



I’m here now, but not at Epcot. During Extra Extra Magic Hours at Magic Kingdom today most everything was a walk-on. It did get busy during the midday, so I’m going to take a nap.

I think Epcot is busy right now for a few reasons. Number 1, it’s a Friday at Epcot during Food and Wine. It’s also a Holiday Week (Columbus Day was Monday). You’re also going to see your longest wait times during the middle of the day.

I’ve found the days I’ve been here this week to be pretty manageable. Next week should be much better.


----------



## Dis_Fan

********** said:


> It's like if instead of building Diagon Alley - Universal had said "Oh let's build Durmstrang! Nobody has ever been there!"



I wonder how closely Universal is watching Galaxies Edge and how people are liking/not liking the emersion.

Epic Universe concept art shows off pretty contained really themed areas. Yeah people will go for Harry Potter and Nintendo but how will "regular" theme park goers take to Universal Monsters and a big Dracula/Gothic type town.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/exclusive-halloween-day-offerings-coming-to-typhoon-lagoon/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Universal has announced some new perks for pass holders including a first-ever dedicated gate at both theme parks throughout January. 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185225391138594817


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Dis_Fan said:


> I wonder how closely Universal is watching Galaxies Edge and how people are liking/not liking the emersion.
> 
> Epic Universe concept art shows off pretty contained really themed areas. Yeah people will go for Harry Potter and Nintendo but how will "regular" theme park goers take to Universal Monsters and a big Dracula/Gothic type town.


I'm not too concerned with how Universal will do the new theme park. 

I don't even personally think there is a comparison for Star Wars. Universal uses marketing differently than Disney too. Universal makes different choices than Disney.

Besides that it'll be a brand new theme park, not a new land, I don't think they'll have issues getting people to come even if just on the basis of that 

My only true concern is not on theming (which I have high confidence Universal will do quite well there) but rather the types of rides in ensuring there is enough variety.


----------



## gberg

rteetz said:


>


I've been to Imagineering twice and this already looks like it will be more in depth than most of what I saw/experienced there!  Hopefully we'll get this in Canada too!


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185241049238835210


----------



## evlaina

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185241049238835210


I have to assume this is to reduce waste...but I would have to ask for like 10 cups if they're only filled that much and I'm not even that much of a ketchup lover!


----------



## YesterDark

TheMaxRebo said:


> I totally got why they opened it early at the time, but hind site I think they should have waited.  I think there are a lot of people that want to see the land, but aren't going to make a special trip to see an incomplete land - especially those for whom this may be their only trip
> 
> sorry, probably taking up too much of the news thread



In the grand scheme of things, opening early was probably the correct way of doing it. They now get two rounds of PR/Marketing hype because of the "soft open" and then again when Rise is open. Not only that, they buffered the crowds so when Rise is open, it's not swamped as much.

Probably a win win and Disney can ride out 8ish months of mediocre press.


----------



## tup1830

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185241049238835210


If thats how much its filled, it'll cost them more in cups than if i filled it to the brim myself.  what a gosh honest waste of an idea.  Lets hope this was just a broken pump day or something because if this is truly the plan going forward....its absurd.
Hopefully they will at least put a sign up saying you must request ketchup and mustard so you don't end up leaving the counter and having to trek back through the crazy lines to get cups of condiments


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185241049238835210


This makes me laugh even if this is for a reduction in waste. It's a hot dog joint. I bet those CMs are going to get tired of being asked all the time and having to refill containers. Plus not really easy to put on your hot dog without a pump. Those containers are ok for dipping of fries though.


----------



## firefly_ris

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185241049238835210



OK Disney... we know you love counting your shiny pennies you keep saving, but.... geez. Come on now. And at a hot dog and fries joint no less.


----------



## Farro

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> This makes me laugh even if this is for a reduction in waste. It's a hot dog joint. I bet those CMs are going to get tired of being asked all the time and having to refill containers. *Plus not really easy to put on your hot dog without a pump.* Those containers are ok for dipping of fries though.



Shouldn't be putting ketchup on a hot dog anyways. I think would be breaking the law here.


----------



## Moliphino

Farro said:


> Shouldn't be putting ketchup on a hot dog anyways. I think would be breaking the law here.



Nah, ketchup is the only thing that belongs on a hot dog.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Shouldn't be putting ketchup on a hot dog anyways. I think would be breaking the law here.


Nope ketchup on hotdogs all day!


----------



## MissGina5

Dis_Fan said:


> I wonder how closely Universal is watching Galaxies Edge and how people are liking/not liking the emersion.
> 
> Epic Universe concept art shows off pretty contained really themed areas. Yeah people will go for Harry Potter and Nintendo but how will "regular" theme park goers take to Universal Monsters and a big Dracula/Gothic type town.


They know what to do with immersion after Harry Potter so I am not too worried


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...at-epcot/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q1wo1017191023190010F


----------



## Farro

Moliphino said:


> Nah, ketchup is the only thing that belongs on a hot dog.







rteetz said:


> Nope ketchup on hotdogs all day!



Uh - oh, be careful when you come down to Chicago from Wisconsin asking for ketchup!  

(i think you said you were from Milwaukee?)


----------



## MissGina5

evlaina said:


> I have to assume this is to reduce waste...but I would have to ask for like 10 cups if they're only filled that much and I'm not even that much of a ketchup lover!


See I thought it would be because people make such a mess and the space in there is already so tight! BUT they better fill the whole thing up thats crazy!


----------



## Alynw

I know this is off topic but I wasn't sure where to post this. Is anyone else keep getting redirected from this site to the "congratulations u just won" BS. This is the only site that redirects me, I've never been redirected or had those pop ups on any other site I visit but every time I come here it happens, then I have to hit back page and start all over and it happens several times while I'm viewing this site. I have pop up and redirect blocked in my settings and like I said, it only happens with this site. Is there anything I can do to stop this, am I the only one experiencing this. Thanks


----------



## rteetz

Alynw said:


> I know this is off topic but I wasn't sure where to post this. Is anyone else keep getting redirected from this site to the "congratulations u just won" BS. This is the only site that redirects me, I've never been redirected or had those pop ups on any other site I visit but every time I come here it happens, then I have to hit back page and start all over and it happens several times while I'm viewing this site. I have pop up and redirect blocked in my settings and like I said, it only happens with this site. Is there anything I can do to stop this, am I the only one experiencing this. Thanks


I suggest installing a pop up or ad blocker. Also there is a long thread on the tech board about it. I use an ad blocker on my Mac and my iPhone and have no issues.


----------



## Farro

Alynw said:


> I know this is off topic but I wasn't sure where to post this. Is anyone else keep getting redirected from this site to the "congratulations u just won" BS. This is the only site that redirects me, I've never been redirected or had those pop ups on any other site I visit but every time I come here it happens, then I have to hit back page and start all over and it happens several times while I'm viewing this site. I have pop up and redirect blocked in my settings and like I said, it only happens with this site. Is there anything I can do to stop this, am I the only one experiencing this. Thanks



Happens on my phone all the time. Not when I'm logged on my laptop.


----------



## evlaina

Farro said:


> Happens on my phone all the time. Not when I'm logged on my laptop.


same


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/classic-attraction-long-sleeve-shirts-arrive-at-disneyland-resort/


----------



## Moliphino

Farro said:


>



My own family ribs me for it, but I just don't like any of the other common hot dog condiments/toppings and ketchup goes so perfectly with a hot dog.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Moliphino said:


> My own family ribs me for it, but I just don't like any of the other common hot dog condiments/toppings and ketchup goes so perfectly with a hot dog.




LOL - hot dog condiments are one of the 'rites of passage' my DH and I talk about.
kids = ketchup
grownups = mustard


----------



## ejgonz2

SaintsManiac said:


> My hardcore SW fan friends (who can actually afford to go) loved it. The other hardcore friends I have are waiting for Rise to open before going.
> 
> I think costs are keeping people away. I think the heat is keeping people away.
> 
> I think it was a bad move to open the land before Rise was ready. Just my opinion.



I’m a hardcore fan with 4 young kids. We’re waiting until early 2020 for ROTR.


----------



## ejgonz2

sherlockmiles said:


> LOL - hot dog condiments are one of the 'rites of passage' my DH and I talk about.
> kids = ketchup
> grownups = mustard



I never grew up to mustard.


----------



## Anthony Vito

rteetz said:


> I suggest installing a pop up or ad blocker. Also there is a long thread on the tech board about it. I use an ad blocker on my Mac and my iPhone and have no issues.



As others said, I don't have the issue on my MacBook but do on my iPhone.  What's the ad blocker you use on your iPhone?


----------



## rteetz

Anthony Vito said:


> As others said, I don't have the issue on my MacBook but do on my iPhone.  What's the ad blocker you use on your iPhone?


It’s just called Adblocker.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

sherlockmiles said:


> LOL - hot dog condiments are one of the 'rites of passage' my DH and I talk about.
> kids = ketchup
> grownups = mustard



"That’s the real trouble with the world. Too many people grow up.”  - Walt Disney

Ketchup for me all day!


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185241049238835210


It's probably a crowd control issue too. I know the last time I was there, the Mobile Order area was JAM packed with people waiting for the order and just getting to the condiment station was a pain as you had to shuffle through people waiting for their food.  (Personally, I feel most mobile order places tell you WAY too soon your order is :ready") . .to me .. that means I should be able to walk up to the counter and pick it up .. NOT i should go stand by the pick up area for another 10-20 minutes.  even happens at Fast Food places that have Mobile Order.  To me .. getting a notice my order is ready means they should be bagging it up right then and there .. not 10 minutes later.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...e-added-to-walt-disney-world-resort-packages/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...gicbands-released-today-moana-and-princesses/


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> "That’s the real trouble with the world. Too many people grow up.”  - Walt Disney
> 
> Ketchup for me all day!



Ditto here unless we talking a Chicago dog then it has Giardiniera!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Ahead of its season one premiere (and, you know, the launch of the network), Disney+ has renewed _High School Musical: The Musical: The Series_ for a second season.

https://deadline.com/2019/10/high-s...GZBATKS1uEHUrlQYbmt7bogasYUrSe5lGP1W0MzcuxJP8


----------



## Helvetica

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185241049238835210



It was pretty inconvenient when I got my hot dog nuggets today. Especially when they ran out.


----------



## unbanshee

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185241049238835210



Hopefully they fix the pumps soon. Much easier to put ketchup on a hot dog that way.


----------



## Firebird060

I wonder if there is a ketchup shortage at WDW,  Not sure how they can run out of condiments in MK with the utili door system of delivery


----------



## only hope

Alynw said:


> I know this is off topic but I wasn't sure where to post this. Is anyone else keep getting redirected from this site to the "congratulations u just won" BS. This is the only site that redirects me, I've never been redirected or had those pop ups on any other site I visit but every time I come here it happens, then I have to hit back page and start all over and it happens several times while I'm viewing this site. I have pop up and redirect blocked in my settings and like I said, it only happens with this site. Is there anything I can do to stop this, am I the only one experiencing this. Thanks



This is why I use the DuckDuckGo browser on my phone for DIS (and nearly everything else). It blocks link previews too though which is quite annoying for the Twitter ones.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://d23.com/most-magical-documentaries-are-coming-to-disney/


----------



## only hope

Well, the tropical system is officially Tropical Storm Nestor now. The eastern part is projected to pass over central Florida, including Orlando, tomorrow. The eastern part of these storms is where the severest weather occurs, aka lightening and tornadoes. There goes my Saturday visit to Universal/Disney tomorrow.  Been looking forward to it for weeks. I-4 is dangerous enough with a sunny sky.


----------



## Farro

Tigger's ally said:


> Ditto here unless we talking a Chicago dog then it has Giardiniera!



Technically  :

Chicago Hot Dog toppings -  yellow mustard, chopped white onions, bright green sweet pickle relish, a dill pickle spear, tomato slices or wedges, pickled sport peppers and a dash of celery salt.

Now I love giardiniera, i put it on everything, but my hot dogs I only get with mustard and onion. It's really good when they pile the fries on top of the dog and wrap it up, then you unwrap and some of the fries have mustard and onion on them.

god I'm hungry.

back to your regularly scheduled rumors and news.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Fencing puts monorail station inside secure area - should be soon that won't need to go through double security checks when taking monorail from MK to EPCOT


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185316174852218880


----------



## wareagle57

any word on hatbox tiki mug availability? I’m guessing since I haven’t seen a post saying they ran out that they are still available. I was thinking about popping over tonight but if you still have time have a wristband I guess I won’t bother.

Was the wristband only for opening day? Going all the way to the Polynesian twice in a day just seems like way too much trouble.


----------



## PolyRob

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Fencing puts monorail station inside secure area - should be soon that won't need to go through double security checks when taking monorail from MK to EPCOT
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185316174852218880


This is amazing!


----------



## soniam

Helvetica said:


> It was pretty inconvenient when I got my hot dog nuggets today. Especially when they ran out.



Sounds like we might be snagging condiments from other QS to take to Casey's


----------



## OSUZorba

TheMaxRebo said:


> I agree with a lot of this - but I also think there is an element of "did Disney build the land the die hards want, or build the land they wanted and assumed the die hards would show up no matter what"?   I keep going back to that comment from Iger when he said (something to the effect of) "we don't need to market Galaxy's Edge, we just announce it is open and people will come" - I think that was a mistake on their part and maybe a bit arrogant.
> 
> I do wish more people who were like Kevin (not to pick on him, but just as putting a face/name to the type of guest) were a bit more open to immersion and welcoming of the fact other people do want this and you have to start from a position of immersion and then move off of it, you can't go the other way.  But also think the CMs could be better about reading the guest and moving off of immersion quicker when it is clear the guest is not into it
> 
> But comes back to trying to build a land for everyone and in the end making a lot of people unhappy - it's too immersive for some, and not immersive enough for others.  Plus, we are going to see more of the negative things posted / discussed as it is just the nature of the internet - people who go and enjoy it but dont' feel super strongly either way aren't going to go out of the way to write passionate blogs about that


Some of it is/was just dumb though. I can go to any English speaking country on Earth and many non-english speaking ones and people know what I mean when I ask about a bathroom. But yet, the English speakers in Batuu that are asked about bathrooms a thousand times a day act clueless. I don't remember this being any part of Star Wars Canon.


----------



## afan

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Fencing puts monorail station inside secure area - should be soon that won't need to go through double security checks when taking monorail from MK to EPCOT
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185316174852218880



Hoping this is done by halloween since I plan to hop from mk to epcot that day.


----------



## Mal6586

We had to ask for ketchup in those little cups at Columbia Harbor House today as well. A CM at the condiment station told someone they were out of whatever is normally at the condiment station. I couldn’t remember if that would normally be packets or pumps.


----------



## only hope

OSUZorba said:


> Some of it is/was just dumb though. I can go to any English speaking country on Earth and many non-english speaking ones and people know what I mean when I ask about a bathroom. But yet, the English speakers in Batuu that are asked about bathrooms a thousand times a day act clueless. I don't remember this being any part of Star Wars Canon.



I have read dozens of SW books (mostly the new canon) and have never seen the words bathroom or restroom. It is always “refresher,” so it is part of canon. I don’t remember it being mentioned in the movies though.


----------



## OSUZorba

sherlockmiles said:


> LOL - hot dog condiments are one of the 'rites of passage' my DH and I talk about.
> kids = ketchup
> grownups = mustard


People with taste = BBQ Sauce


----------



## OSUZorba

only hope said:


> I have read dozens of SW books (mostly the new canon) and have never seen the words bathroom or restroom. It is always “refresher,” so it is part of canon. I don’t remember it being mentioned in the movies though.


I just don't recall anything about bathrooms or refreshers in any of the movies or the old canon books I've read.

Regardless if I had a ton of people asking me where the restroom was in Chinese everyday, it wouldn't take me long to  what understand they were talking about. I think the people of Batuu would too. Just like I've never called a restroom a toilet in my life, yet when I'm at an airport I know what it means when I see it on a sign.

Regardless, I really like strong theming so I like the creative names and the CMs playing a role, but they need to know how to play to the individual audience. That said, I really have no desire to play along myself.


----------



## Clockwork

OSUZorba said:


> I just don't recall anything about bathrooms or refreshers in any of the movies or the old canon books I've read.
> 
> Regardless if I had a ton of people asking me where the restroom was in Chinese everyday, it wouldn't take me long to  what understand they were talking about. I think the people of Batuu would too. Just like I've never called a restroom a toilet in my life, yet when I'm at an airport I know what it means when I see it on a sign.
> 
> Regardless, I really like strong theming so I like the creative names and the CMs playing a role, but they need to know how to play to the individual audience. That said, I really have no desire to play along myself.


In A New Hope and Empire they are called refreshers, I agree with everything else though.


----------



## HuskieJohn

SaintsManiac said:


> My hardcore SW fan friends (who can actually afford to go) loved it. The other hardcore friends I have are waiting for Rise to open before going.
> 
> I think costs are keeping people away. I think the heat is keeping people away.
> 
> I think it was a bad move to open the land before Rise was ready. Just my opinion.


Medium SW fan here...on the flip side I am glad they opened the land as early as possible (even without RotR) because it will help spread the crowds out a bit more for my trip in June.


----------



## SaintsManiac

HuskieJohn said:


> Medium SW fan here...on the flip side I am glad they opened the land as early as possible (even without RotR) because it will help spread the crowds out a bit more for my trip in June.




I meant it was a bad move for Disney financially.


----------



## only hope

SaintsManiac said:


> I meant it was a bad move for Disney financially.



I dunno...BSO seems to be a big money maker. Attendance didn’t drop a huge amount at WDW like it did at DLR, aside from the weeks around the hurricane. How many $99 droids, $200 lightsabers, and $18ish drinks are they selling per hour? Not to mention the merch carts, marketplace, Ronto’s, DB7, and stores...


----------



## SaintsManiac

only hope said:


> I dunno...BSO seems to be a big money maker. Attendance didn’t drop a huge amount at WDW like it did at DLR, aside from the weeks around the hurricane. How many $99 droids, $200 lightsabers, and $18ish drinks are they selling per hour? Not to mention the merch carts, marketplace, Ronto’s, DB7, and stores...




Honestly, it's been discussed on multiple threads across the DIS. We need to stop talking about it here or Ryan will have our heads.


----------



## tarheelblue8853

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, was chatting with some other people about this and I think it comes down to that the vast majority of guests to Disney don't want to experience it as if they are going to some place "foreign" - they just want to experience going to Disney and having fun and riding rides and not going that extra level.  So while your thought process might not be the exception here, in this thread, it likely is amongst the average guest to the park
> 
> Which is the issue/challenge with trying to have this immersive land inside an existing park - you aren't just getting the super fans there and, at least so far, Disney wasn't able to get the right balance and they need to make sure the "Disney fans" that come are happy vs the "Star Wars" fans that want the full immersion (and that overlap was perhaps smaller than they expected).
> 
> Plus, with the main ride still down and the prices being like 10-20% higher than in the rest of the park, people are probably less forgiving than if they though the rest of the land made up for any small inconvenience



Sorry I know I'm a bit late on replying to this!  For the last few weeks I've been asking my patients about their experiences visiting GE and, again this is absolutely anecdotal, but opinion seems to be split in thirds: 1/3 love it, 1/3 expected "more," and 1/3 just don't enjoy it.  I totally agree with what you said about the overlap of "Disney fans" and "Star Wars" fans being smaller than they expected.  Frankly its far smaller than I expected too.  I am a Star Wars fan and I certainly enjoy the land.  My wife is a very casual fan and she loves it.


----------



## Fantasia79

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Fencing puts monorail station inside secure area - should be soon that won't need to go through double security checks when taking monorail from MK to EPCOT
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185316174852218880


This can only be described as positively life changing.


----------



## Helvetica

I think that the changes that they have made to Galaxy's Edge so far have been good. Based on what I read about it from the previews/grand opening, I thought it was going to suck with no storm troopers, no crowds and no fun. My experience on Friday was very different from what's been previously reported. There were really big crowds, the lines all moved very fast, the Blue Milk was actually good, there were Storm Troopers everywhere causing high jinx and the new droid play area was super cute/fun. 

If it were me, I would have called this an extended preview or soft-opening. The big attraction isn't even open yet.


----------



## cakebaker

OSUZorba said:


> I just don't recall anything about bathrooms or refreshers in any of the movies or the old canon books I've read.


Instances in which the word "refresher" is used: 
It's definitely canon.


----------



## YesterDark

Who cares. Call it a bathroom. If you need to nerd it up for die hards, just say that on Batuu they call it a bathroom.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Helvetica said:


> I think that the changes that they have made to Galaxy's Edge so far have been good. Based on what I read about it from the previews/grand opening, I thought it was going to suck with no storm troopers, no crowds and no fun. My experience on Friday was very different from what's been previously reported. There were really big crowds, the lines all moved very fast, the Blue Milk was actually good, there were Storm Troopers everywhere causing high jinx and the new droid play area was super cute/fun.
> 
> If it were me, I would have called this an extended preview or soft-opening. The big attraction isn't even open yet.



Um,this is the internet - there is no room for this type of positivity


----------



## TheMaxRebo

YesterDark said:


> Who cares. Call it a bathroom. If you need to nerd it up for die hards, just say that on Batuu they call it a bathroom.



I don't think it is the specific case that matters - if they called it a bathroom from day one no one would care.  The point is they pushed and marketed that the land would have a deep level of immersion and they are already backing off that


----------



## tarheelblue8853

TheMaxRebo said:


> I don't think it is the specific case that matters - if they called it a bathroom from day one no one would care.  The point is they pushed and marketed that the land would have a deep level of immersion and they are already backing off that



While we nearly all could have predicted that there was no way they would be able to keep the goal level of immersion, what shocks me is how quickly its happening.  I would have guessed 6-12 months before they started to back off.  At least until after ROR opened. It's been what...2 months since the AP previews at Hollywood Studios?


----------



## YesterDark

Are we saying menu item changes and calling things certain things is ruining immersion?


----------



## tarheelblue8853

YesterDark said:


> Are we saying menu item changes and calling things certain things is ruining immersion?



I personally think saying "ruining" is going a bit too far.  But I think it's fair to say its a little disappointing?  I like it when Disney tries to be a little more ambitious with these things even if it doesn't always work.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...se-of-skywalker-during-monday-night-football/


----------



## OSUZorba

Clockwork said:


> In A New Hope and Empire they are called refreshers, I agree with everything else though.


Where at in those movies? Maybe it just never stuck out to me. I also don't see those two listed here: https://starwars.fandom.com/wiki/Refresher


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Would it be helpful/used if I created a thread within this forum to discuss Galaxy's Edge and changes to immersion, what is working/isn't, types of audiences, etc.?

I know there is the separate sub-forum for GE in the Theme Parks forum but doesn't seem to be much discussion like this there (was a bit in the dining thread when changes first announced but has gone quiet).

I could start a separate discussion thread there instead if people would go over there to chat, but I know some people really just come to this News section of the boards

I think it is really relevant discussion about the evolution of the parks and what it means for the future - but also get that it distracts from actual "news" posts here


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...se-of-skywalker-during-monday-night-football/



just since it was burred in that story, so people see it - tickets will then go on sale following the airing of the trailer


----------



## scrappinginontario

TheMaxRebo said:


> Would it be helpful/used if I created a thread within this forum to discuss Galaxy's Edge and changes to immersion, what is working/isn't, types of audiences, etc.?
> 
> I know there is the separate sub-forum for GE in the Theme Parks forum but doesn't seem to be much discussion like this there (was a bit in the dining thread when changes first announced but has gone quiet).
> 
> I could start a separate discussion thread there instead if people would go over there to chat, but I know some people really just come to this News section of the boards
> 
> I think it is really relevant discussion about the evolution of the parks and what it means for the future - but also get that it distracts from actual "news" posts here


 I think that’s a great idea as so many of the posts lately are SW focused so there seems to be a lot of interest in discussing SWGE and we can focus on News here.


----------



## HuskieJohn

mikepizzo said:


> ...
> 
> I know it sounds like I'm being nit-picky, and I understand it's all marketing, but don't try and feed me that bull of "each cast member is a character".



I think it would be better if SWGE CMs were just Disney CMs and they had a handful more of actual SW characters (even unknowns) roaming the land interacting with people or with the ships.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Would it be helpful/used if I created a thread within this forum to discuss Galaxy's Edge and changes to immersion, what is working/isn't, types of audiences, etc.?
> 
> I know there is the separate sub-forum for GE in the Theme Parks forum but doesn't seem to be much discussion like this there (was a bit in the dining thread when changes first announced but has gone quiet).
> 
> I could start a separate discussion thread there instead if people would go over there to chat, but I know some people really just come to this News section of the boards
> 
> I think it is really relevant discussion about the evolution of the parks and what it means for the future - but also get that it distracts from actual "news" posts here


I suggest the SWGE subforum. This isn’t really news or rumors at this point.


----------



## MommaBerd

@TheMaxRebo will you post if you do? I wasn’t able to respond to people yesterday (darned real life!), but I also don’t want to drag the conversation out here.



TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Fencing puts monorail station inside secure area - should be soon that won't need to go through double security checks when taking monorail from MK to EPCOT
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185316174852218880



Has the reverse been true for awhile? We didn’t have to through security going from Epcot into MK.


----------



## disneygirlsng

MommaBerd said:


> @TheMaxRebo will you post if you do? I wasn’t able to respond to people yesterday (darned real life!), but I also don’t want to drag the conversation out here.
> 
> 
> 
> Has the reverse been true for awhile? We didn’t have to through security going from Epcot into MK.


You haven't had to go through security when going from Epcot to MK, but from MK to Epcot you have had to go through security again for a while now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

AMC theaters to offer 27 hour long showing of every Star Wars movie leading up to Rise of Skywalker which will start 1 hour earlier than general public showings

https://collider.com/amc-star-wars-marathon-rise-of-skywalker/


----------



## wareagle57

I’d like to point out that for the previous 2 movies they started selling the tickets well before the trailer dropped so don’t wait around before trying to book. Just keep refreshing the entire first half until it works. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> just since it was burred in that story, so people see it - tickets will then go on sale following the airing of the trailer
> 
> View attachment 445555


----------



## Clockwork

OSUZorba said:


> Where at in those movies? Maybe it just never stuck out to me. I also don't see those two listed here: https://starwars.fandom.com/wiki/Refresher





OSUZorba said:


> Where at in those movies? Maybe it just never stuck out to me. I also don't see those two listed here: https://starwars.fandom.com/wiki/Refresher


I’ll rewatch this weekend and pm you, it’s another slow weekend in the Clockwork household.


----------



## Helvetica

One side of Primeval Whirl is open right now you guys. I’m going to ride it for science! Hopefully I do not die.


----------



## Helvetica

Good news! I did not die and I rode it twice.

The secondary restraints have been removed, but the primary restraints are much more snug than I remember. They seem to be a few inches lower, which is a very good thing. The load time is longer since they allow the cars to have much more room. The motions seemed much less jerky and the spins were more smooth. Overall, as someone who hates the Primeval Whirl I felt that it was much improved. Whatever they did to the primary restraints made me feel much more secure.

I also have a suspicion that they opened it up for Disney After Hours. It wasn’t opened the other times I’ve been to Animal Kingdom this week and it’s printed on my program.


----------



## Helvetica

She’s down. I guess we’ll see if she’ll be back for After Hours. The maintenance guy confirmed that they broke it, so it’s not just a delay until After Hours.



Edit: It’s back.


----------



## soniam

Helvetica said:


> Good news! I did not die and I rode it twice.
> 
> The secondary restraints have been removed, but the primary restraints are much more snug than I remember. They seem to be a few inches lower, which is a very good thing. The load time is longer since they allow the cars to have much more room. The motions seemed much less jerky and the spins were more smooth. Overall, as someone who hates the Primeval Whirl I felt that it was much improved. Whatever they did to the primary restraints made me feel much more secure.
> 
> I also have a suspicion that they opened it up for Disney After Hours. It wasn’t opened the other times I’ve been to Animal Kingdom this week and it’s printed on my program.
> 
> View attachment 445694



What are the "primary" and "secondary" restraints? There's the seatbelt, which was previously loose and only buckled with a plastic buckle, kind of like Alien Swirling Saucers and Mater at DCA. The other restraint was a padded bar that came down, but not very far. I actually mashed my chest really painfully on that last March. The bar was really far from me with a big gap. We were tossed around, and my arm flew up between the bar and my chest. Then I smashed forward into my arm and the bar. It was really painful.


----------



## Helvetica

soniam said:


> What are the "primary" and "secondary" restraints? There's the seatbelt, which was previously loose and only buckled with a plastic buckle, kind of like Alien Swirling Saucers and Mater at DCA. The other restraint was a padded bar that came down, but not very far. I actually mashed my chest really painfully on that last March. The bar was really far from me with a big gap. We were tossed around, and my arm flew up between the bar and my chest. Then I smashed forward into my arm and the bar. It was really painful.



The seatbelts are now gone and there was no gap between the bar and my lap.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/fountain-of-nations-demolition-begins-at-epcot/


----------



## unbanshee

Helvetica said:


> Good news! I did not die and I rode it twice.
> 
> The secondary restraints have been removed, but the primary restraints are much more snug than I remember. They seem to be a few inches lower, which is a very good thing. The load time is longer since they allow the cars to have much more room. The motions seemed much less jerky and the spins were more smooth. Overall, as someone who hates the Primeval Whirl I felt that it was much improved. Whatever they did to the primary restraints made me feel much more secure.
> 
> I also have a suspicion that they opened it up for Disney After Hours. It wasn’t opened the other times I’ve been to Animal Kingdom this week and it’s printed on my program.
> 
> View attachment 445694



BlogMickey wrote that Disney was only trying to get it going for After Hours and whenever "seasonal" is: https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/late...whirl-at-disneys-animal-kingdom-october-2019/


----------



## ksromack

im catching up so apologize if we aren’t supposed to be talking GE here......


TheMaxRebo said:


> ugh, another ride (along with Test Track) that will be down when we go in February


That's always the trade off of going during off season....it tends to be the reburb time.



Anthony Vito said:


> Wow, so our trips are almost matching up twice - just figured out over on the DVC Fan Facebook page that @********** and I are both at Boardwalk for a trip next weekend.  That's our kid-free trip, but then we're taking the kids the first week of February.
> 
> A couple of firsts for us though - next weekend will be our first time staying at Boardwalk, then we'll be split-staying our February trip with 4 nights at Riviera (obviously a first) and 4 nights at Poly.  Stayed at Poly regular, but not the DVC.


i am so curious about Riviera stays.  We will have to check it out some time.....but we have stayed at all the other DVC resorts and taking Stormalong Bay out of the equation, The Poly is by far our favorite DVC resort to stay in if we are in a Studio.


rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/10/timon-and-rafiki-now-meeting-disneys.html


We enjoyed our encounter with Timon and Rafiki when we booked Circles of Flavor at AK last month.  Very animated and tons of photopass photos!  By the way, I have to give Circles of Flavor a big thumbs up.  


TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Universal has announced some new perks for pass holders including a first-ever dedicated gate at both theme parks throughout January.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185225391138594817


i wonder how it works if 1/2 of your party are AP holders and 1/2 are just regular ticket holders?  We have this situation in December.


only hope said:


> I have read dozens of SW books (mostly the new canon) and have never seen the words bathroom or restroom. It is always “refresher,” so it is part of canon. I don’t remember it being mentioned in the movies though.


Movie stars don’t go to the bathroom 


HuskieJohn said:


> Medium SW fan here...on the flip side I am glad they opened the land as early as possible (even without RotR) because it will help spread the crowds out a bit more for my trip in June.


i agree.  We had the AP preview for a great experience, then had the Aug/Sept trip to engage with the land.  Now, when we go in December, we will hopefully be able to concentrate on just the new ride and allow our son/dil the ability to experience it all while we take our granddaughter elsewhere.


TheMaxRebo said:


> just since it was burred in that story, so people see it - tickets will then go on sale following the airing of the trailer
> 
> View attachment 445555





TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> AMC theaters to offer 27 hour long showing of every Star Wars movie leading up to Rise of Skywalker which will start 1 hour earlier than general public showings
> 
> https://collider.com/amc-star-wars-marathon-rise-of-skywalker/


A movie marathon sounds fun.  I love this movie poster and was excited to acquire it on Triple Force Friday from my Disney Store purchase on that weekend!


----------



## sara_s

Helvetica said:


> One side of Primeval Whirl is open right now you guys. I’m going to ride it for science! Hopefully I do not die.
> 
> View attachment 445656
> View attachment 445657


My husband's favorite. He loves to ride it just to watch me cry in terror.


----------



## ksromack

Helvetica said:


> One side of Primeval Whirl is open right now you guys. I’m going to ride it for science! Hopefully I do not die.
> 
> View attachment 445656
> View attachment 445657


We have never ridden this.  Is it like the Six Flags Tony Hawk ride?


----------



## tarheelblue8853

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/fountain-of-nations-demolition-begins-at-epcot/



Sad day for me.  I cannot count the number of times we've stopped to watch a last show and listen to the music, particularly around the holidays, after the long stroll around World Showcase following Illuminations.  Great memories!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/epco...ecurity-screening-annoyance-to-be-fixed-soon/


----------



## ksromack

tarheelblue8853 said:


> Sad day for me.  I cannot count the number of times we've stopped to watch a last show and listen to the music, particularly around the holidays, after the long stroll around World Showcase following Illuminations.  Great memories!


I agree.  And now I wonder if the Holiday Gospel show will not go on this year.  They always had the stage set up right behind it (in the past), I think.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ksromack said:


> i wonder how it works if 1/2 of your party are AP holders and 1/2 are just regular ticket holders? We have this situation in December.



If it works like at Disney only those in your party with the AP can use the AP Lanes - you can't bring non-AP holders with you


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NOTE: New thread for discussing Galaxy's Edge Performance and Evolution*

Hi all, just in an effort to encourage discussion but to free up this thread to focus on news items, I have started a thread over in the Galaxy's Edge Subforum for discussion around the performance and evolution of Galaxy's Edge

*Link: *https://www.disboards.com/threads/galaxys-edge-performance-and-evolution-discussion.3775267/
Idea is to keep the discussion centralized so all people that want to engage can, and also I will try to organize things by topic - or at least keep track of roughtly where is heavy discussion of given topics.

Suggested topics to start are:
- Overall thoughts on performance of the land: What is working, what isn't?
- Who is the audience for this land?  How might reality differ from what Disney was expecting?
- Immersion: Is it something guests want?  Is there too much/too little?  Thoughts on the removal of the Star Wars names for the food? 

If chatter gets heavy her on the topic I will remind people of this dedicated thread.  Please note the goal is absolutely not to stiffle discussion, but rather to encourage it ..... but also to to separate it from the News thread

thanks!

@rteetz - let me know if you think this will work out - happy to adjust as needed
@MommaBerd - just tagging you as you asked to let you know if I started the thread


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Maleficent: Mistress of Evil opens in first place but below expectations - $36m domestic, $117m globally.  The first movie did 69.4m domestic opening weekend for comparison

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...hQwhfl-pM8sA0CmwZ6S0V9XjSZ9e9r31vKelMDl8q9qt4


----------



## soniam

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Maleficent: Mistress of Evil opens in first place but below expectations - $36m domestic, $117m globally.  The first movie did 69.4m domestic opening weekend for comparison
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...hQwhfl-pM8sA0CmwZ6S0V9XjSZ9e9r31vKelMDl8q9qt4



We thought it was good. I was one of the few people who seemed to like the first one. I still like it better, but I can definitely see why people who didn't like the first one like this one.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/10/iconic-bridge-near-former-parking-lot.html?m=1


----------



## JK World

ksromack said:


> We have never ridden this.  Is it like the Six Flags Tony Hawk ride?


I have never ridden it either, but yes it appears to be the same. Our Six Flags version is no longer Tony Hawk (I forget what they call it now), but same ride regardless.


----------



## Mika02

soniam said:


> We thought it was good. I was one of the few people who seemed to like the first one. I still like it better, but I can definitely see why people who didn't like the first one like this one.


My daughter and I loved the 1st movie something about this movie has me hesitant to see it at all.


----------



## soniam

Mika02 said:


> My daughter and I loved the 1st movie something about this movie has me hesitant to see it at all.



It was actually good. I was very reluctant at first too. My son really wanted to see it at the theater though. I had also heard some reviews from people who hated the first one but thought the story and CG were much better. I don't think it's better, because I liked the uniqueness of the the first one so much. However, I thought this one was really good.


----------



## Anthony Vito

TheMaxRebo said:


> If it works like at Disney only those in your party with the AP can use the AP Lanes - you can't bring non-AP holders with you


If we're talking about the AP lane for the tap/fingerprint entrance - last year when I had an AP and wife and kids did not, at some point they told me we could all go through the AP lane.  I don't think I've ever seen them actually check for APs either.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Anthony Vito said:


> If we're talking about the AP lane for the tap/fingerprint entrance - last year when I had an AP and wife and kids did not, at some point they told me we could all go through the AP lane.  I don't think I've ever seen them actually check for APs either.



When we went last I had an AP and my wife did not and I was informed that she could not come through the AP line with me

But wouldn't be the first time there was inconsistency at a Disney park


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Not sure if this was posted yet, but director line up for first season of Manderlorian:


----------



## Ambehnke

Anthony Vito said:


> If we're talking about the AP lane for the tap/fingerprint entrance - last year when I had an AP and wife and kids did not, at some point they told me we could all go through the AP lane.  I don't think I've ever seen them actually check for APs either.


I also was allowed to bring my kids with me while my husband checked the bags and came in after us. I am the only one in our family with an AP.


----------



## tarheelblue8853

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/10/iconic-bridge-near-former-parking-lot.html?m=1



Interesting...I may not be the best map reader in the world, but it looks like unless they build another ramp there won't be a connection between Osceola Parkway and World Drive?  At least I think I'm remembering this correctly but that bridge currently connects the two right?


----------



## J-BOY

soniam said:


> It was actually good. I was very reluctant at first too. My son really wanted to see it at the theater though. I had also heard some reviews from people who hated the first one but thought the story and CG were much better. I don't think it's better, because I liked the uniqueness of the the first one so much. However, I thought this one was really good.


I agree. I was really pleasantly surprised! I don’t recall enjoying the first one much, but I thought this was great. It’s about as close to what a live-action Disney Fairy Tale SHOULD be, in my opinion. Just pure magic in a lot of ways. Story was lacking as expected but lost early animation was too.


----------



## bluecastle

Finally caught up!
1. Haven't eaten a hot dog in years, but when I did, I liked ketchup AND mustard in pretty squiggly lines, which would be impossible to do with a small condiment cup. Also, I would need around 10 of those for an order of fries!
2. Ending the double security points is wonderful news!
3. I cannot believe that a long-sleeved 20k Leagues shirt costs 55.00! Over the years the quality of shirts has gotten lower as the prices have gotten higher. Going to have to be totally in love with a shirt to buy one, and only one, during my next trip at those prices.
4. It was one thing to hear about the Fountain closing, but it was quite another to look at the demolition pictures. That really upset me. 
5. Max: Thanks for making a new thread for the SW discussion, although I did find it interesting. I am looking forward to checking it out in January, although I won't be riding any of the rides. (vertigo and back issues) 
6. Thanks again Ryan for keeping us all up to date! Now if they would only announce an opening date for Space 220, and when ADR's will be available, I would be a happier planner. A closing date for SE would also be nice as I am really hoping to go on it the first week in January!


----------



## mikepizzo

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> AMC theaters to offer 27 hour long showing of every Star Wars movie leading up to Rise of Skywalker which will start 1 hour earlier than general public showings
> 
> https://collider.com/amc-star-wars-marathon-rise-of-skywalker/



Great opportunity to can catch a nice 6 hour 58 minute nap in the middle of it.


----------



## andyw715

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> AMC theaters to offer 27 hour long showing of every Star Wars movie leading up to Rise of Skywalker which will start 1 hour earlier than general public showings
> 
> https://collider.com/amc-star-wars-marathon-rise-of-skywalker/



Cool, but what order are they showing the movies?


----------



## Spaceguy55

andyw715 said:


> Cool, but what order are they showing the movies?


The First Order of course...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikepizzo said:


> Great opportunity to can catch a nice 6 hour 58 minute nap in the middle of it.





andyw715 said:


> Cool, but what order are they showing the movies?



it doesn't say, but my guess would be in storyline order (so episodes I -> VIII) not release date since they are trying to build up to the final installment of the story, I figure story order makes most sense for this event


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update *

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/late...lion-expansion-project-at-epcot-october-2019/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-sold-out-for-october-24th/


----------



## OSUZorba

TheMaxRebo said:


> If it works like at Disney only those in your party with the AP can use the AP Lanes - you can't bring non-AP holders with you


I've never seen Disney enforce that. Must people in the AP lanes while I'm there have no idea how to use the tapstiles, so I really doubt they are actually APs. I've also had no problem using it with split parties.


----------



## jlundeen

OSUZorba said:


> I've never seen Disney enforce that. Must people in the AP lanes while I'm there have no idea how to use the tapstiles, so I really doubt they are actually APs. I've also had no problem using it with split parties.


In my recent experience, the AP line was much slower than the other lines...  I think we used it only once or twice in my recent trip, as the other tap lines (in each park we visited) were moving right along, while the AP line was almost stagnant.  Maybe different times of day are different, but that's what we found.  The only times we did use it, they had no problem with my hubby coming in with me, even though he had only a PH ticket.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ney-cruise-port-of-call-leading-to-a-lawsuit/


----------



## mikepizzo

TheMaxRebo said:


> it doesn't say, but my guess would be in storyline order (so episodes I -> VIII) not release date since they are trying to build up to the final installment of the story, I figure story order makes most sense for this event



If that is in fact the case:


Episode I
Episode II
EpisodeIII
Solo
Rogue One
Episode IV
Episode V
Episode VI
Episode VII
Episode VIII



OSUZorba said:


> I've never seen Disney enforce that. Must people in the AP lanes while I'm there have no idea how to use the tapstiles, so I really doubt they are actually APs. I've also had no problem using it with split parties.



My experience has been similar to yours, although I attribute it to the fact that the people that don't know what they are doing are people that have come down for the first time and decide to upgrade.  Don't know why that's my first though...but...yeah...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikepizzo said:


> If that is in fact the case:
> 
> 
> Episode I
> Episode II
> EpisodeIII
> Solo
> Rogue One
> Episode IV
> Episode V
> Episode VI
> Episode VII
> Episode VIII



though it states "Experience all nine Star Wars saga films in one epic day. " so I don't think it will include Solo or Rogue One - will just be Episodes I - IX


----------



## Brianstl

Should we believe the rumors that they are currently reshooting 75% of Rise of Skywalker less than 9 weeks before it opens?


----------



## cranbiz

tarheelblue8853 said:


> Interesting...I may not be the best map reader in the world, but it looks like unless they build another ramp there won't be a connection between Osceola Parkway and World Drive?  At least I think I'm remembering this correctly but that bridge currently connects the two right?


You are absolutely correct. I was thinking the exact same thing, then I saw your post.

I'm surprised they haven't done something to connect Osceola Parkway and World Drive before announcing demo of the bridge.


----------



## mollmoll4

Brianstl said:


> Should we believe the rumors that they are currently reshooting 75% of Rise of Skywalker less than 9 weeks before it opens?



I'm gonna go with "no". Some reshoots? Maybe. 75%?


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/chri...unset-boulevard-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/new-...show-up-at-d-tech-ondemand-at-disney-springs/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...magicband-now-available-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## wareagle57

TheMaxRebo said:


> though it states "Experience all nine Star Wars saga films in one epic day. " so I don't think it will include Solo or Rogue One - will just be Episodes I - IX



Even counting episode 9 into to 27 hour marathon time, those 9 movies don’t come anywhere close to 27 hours. That’s 3 hours per movie.  Only a few of the Star Wars movies even break 2.5 hours. Most are around 2 hours and 15 minutes.

If you include the 9 movies from the trilogies plus the 2 stand-alones, you get about 25 hours. I’m wondering if it also includes the Clone Wars movie since it’s still 2 hours short. Or maybe they just have big enough breaks between all the showings.

I’ve never been to a marathon longer than 3 movies, so I don’t know how they handle breaks for these longer ones. For Back to the Future there was about a 20 minute break between films. To get to 27 hours with only the Skywalker saga you’d need hour long breaks between movies.

I guess that’s what they are doing, but an hour seems like a long time to wait for someone already trying to watch 9 movies back to back.

I’d also greatly prefer they start with the original trilogy and let me sleep through the prequels. Starting 27 hours out, that means 3pm-midnight would be the first set of movies and midnight through 9am would be the 2nd set. Putting the best (according to most people who’d probably do something crazy like this) in the middle of the night would suck, and putting the prequels then sounds perfect.


----------



## Dis_Fan

wareagle57 said:


> Even counting episode 9 into to 27 hour marathon time, those 9 movies don’t come anywhere close to 27 hours. That’s 3 hours per movie.  Only a few of the Star Wars movies even break 2.5 hours. Most are around 2 hours and 15 minutes.
> 
> If you include the 9 movies from the trilogies plus the 2 stand-alones, you get about 25 hours. I’m wondering if it also includes the Clone Wars movie since it’s still 2 hours short. Or maybe they just have big enough breaks between all the showings.
> 
> I’ve never been to a marathon longer than 3 movies, so I don’t know how they handle breaks for these longer ones. For Back to the Future there was about a 20 minute break between films. To get to 27 hours with only the Skywalker saga you’d need hour long breaks between movies.
> 
> I guess that’s what they are doing, but an hour seems like a long time to wait for someone already trying to watch 9 movies back to back.
> 
> I’d also greatly prefer they start with the original trilogy and let me sleep through the prequels. Starting 27 hours out, that means 3pm-midnight would be the first set of movies and midnight through 9am would be the 2nd set. Putting the best (according to most people who’d probably do something crazy like this) in the middle of the night would suck, and putting the prequels then sounds perfect.



I did the 1-7 Marathon when The Force Awakens opened. 

The order was Episode 1 through Episode 7.

There were minor (10 minute about) breaks between each movie as well as longer breaks (over an hour) between Episodes 3 and 4 and again between 6 and 7.

Episodes 1-6 have a run time of about 13 hours and 15 minutes. 7/8/9 will have an approximate runtime of 7 hours (give or take) so the total will be around 20 hours and 15 minutes. 20.5 hours just to give extra leway.

If you put and hour break between 3 and 4, 6 and 7, and then before 9 you can add 3 more hours. Then add in some 20 minute breaks between and while it does not up to 27.5 hours you can see how it is possible to do.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disney Springs Christmas tree Trail construction starts


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186353012996018177


----------



## OKW Lover

tarheelblue8853 said:


> Interesting...I may not be the best map reader in the world, but it looks like unless they build another ramp there won't be a connection between Osceola Parkway and World Drive?  At least I think I'm remembering this correctly but that bridge currently connects the two right?


Yes, there is a ramp that connects Osceola Parkway and World Drive.  Its a big cloverleaf that connects all directions.


----------



## soniam

Episode 9 tickets dropped at Alamo Drafthouse


----------



## The Pho

*News*

Star Wars episode 9 tickets have gone on sale about 20 minutes ago for those watching.




soniam said:


> Episode 9 tickets dropped at Alamo Drafthouse



And you win.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

soniam said:


> Episode 9 tickets dropped at Alamo Drafthouse



Phew that was close. Involved quite a bit of shouting.

Alamo Drafthouse Kansas City 6 pm. I think my Savi's lightsaber will be coming with me.


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Phew that was close. Involved quite a bit of shouting.



Doesn't always


----------



## rteetz

Got mine! 7PM Ultra Screen 12/19!


----------



## only hope

soniam said:


> Episode 9 tickets dropped at Alamo Drafthouse



Thank you!! Got two of the last center seats for time and theater we wanted.
Let the countdown begin!  I hope they play the Fox logo beforehand now.


----------



## skier_pete

Brianstl said:


> Should we believe the rumors that they are currently reshooting 75% of Rise of Skywalker less than 9 weeks before it opens?



Absolutely not. That would be completely impossible.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186459170041561088


----------



## rteetz




----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186459170041561088



I'm worried. Do we have a thread to discuss?


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm worried. Do we have a thread to discuss?


Not at the moment.


----------



## only hope

Please no trailer details or any other SW movie/new ride spoilers here!!


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/chri...unset-boulevard-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


Oh my.  It isn't even officially Halloween yet!


rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...magicband-now-available-at-walt-disney-world/


This needs to live on dh's wrist for sure!


TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disney Springs Christmas tree Trail construction starts
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186353012996018177


We didn't make it to see this last year and judging from the pics of it last year I felt that was good enough to check out the photos.  I'm curious about this year's.


rteetz said:


> Got mine! 7PM Ultra Screen 12/19!


Every AMC here is already sold out for Thursday night and the marathon doesn't even have a price on it yet.


----------



## NoTime42

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm worried. Do we have a thread to discuss?


Yeah, almost feels too soon after Endgame to do anything like that.

After realizing my tv’s sound was in night mode and replaying a few times, I’m kinda liking it, now.


----------



## HuskieJohn

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Maleficent: Mistress of Evil opens in first place but below expectations - $36m domestic, $117m globally.  The first movie did 69.4m domestic opening weekend for comparison
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...hQwhfl-pM8sA0CmwZ6S0V9XjSZ9e9r31vKelMDl8q9qt4


It’s a bad release date for a movie.  Lots of school stuff and sports going on now rather than the last weekend of May when the first one came out.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Character Couture to Give Complimentary Makeovers at Disney Springs on October 24


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Levi’s Joins Forces With Star Wars To Create Special Edition Star Wars Collection


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://deadline.com/2019/10/star-w...les-nearly-double-avengers-engame-1202765636/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.ign.com/articles/2019/10/22/star-wars-rise-of-skywalker-running-time-how-long-length


----------



## disneygirlsng

rteetz said:


>


Ahhh, looks so good! Sooo excited!!


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> Got mine! 7PM Ultra Screen 12/19!



If you see Mike, Rich, Jay, or any of the RedLetterMedia crew there, tell them I say hi.  I'd provide the link, but they are about as far removed from Disney friendly as can possible be lol.


----------



## osully

HuskieJohn said:


> It’s a bad release date for a movie.  Lots of school stuff and sports going on now rather than the last weekend of May when the first one came out.


It also looks awful.


----------



## osully

mikepizzo said:


> If you see Mike, Rich, Jay, or any of the RedLetterMedia crew there, tell them I say hi.  I'd provide the link, but they are about as far removed from Disney friendly as can possible be lol.


Omg love them.


----------



## Brocktoon

The Pho said:


> *News*
> 
> Star Wars episode 9 tickets have gone on sale about 20 minutes ago for those watching.



Fandango website is already crashing on/off this morning, but I managed to snag my reserved IMAX tix for the morning of 12/20.  All the good seats for 12/19 evening were gone in a matter of minutes.  Definitely selling tix faster than Endgame for my local IMAX


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/walt...o-be-further-relaxed-at-walt-disney-world.htm


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm worried. Do we have a thread to discuss?




FYI to everyone interested, I started a separate thread to discuss Rise of Skywalker - the trailer, your ticket buying experience, etc. .... after the movie comes out it will contain Spoilers, but until then we will only cover what has been released, so if you are trying to avoid even that, then avoid the thread.  Otherwise, come'on in!

https://www.disboards.com/threads/star-wars-the-rise-of-skywalker-discussion-thread.3775762/


----------



## MommaBerd

Just announced on CNBC - Verizon Wireless customers with unlimited data will receive one year of Disney+ for free!


----------



## rteetz

MommaBerd said:


> Just announced on CNBC - Verizon Wireless customers with unlimited data will receive one year of Disney+ for free!


Well how does that work if I already bought it lol


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/walt...o-be-further-relaxed-at-walt-disney-world.htm


Will the NY Yankee's follow?


----------



## adam.adbe

https://9to5mac.com/2019/10/22/disn...hes-apple-tv-free-year-promo-through-verizon/
Free D+ for Verizon customers.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

adam.adbe said:


> https://9to5mac.com/2019/10/22/disn...hes-apple-tv-free-year-promo-through-verizon/
> Free D+ for Verizon customers.





rteetz said:


> Well how does that work if I already bought it lol




Interesting that it reads the free year is for new and existiing wireless customers but only new home fios customers.   I of course am an exisiting home fios customer but not verizon wireless so I guess no free year for me .... but I already got the D23 rate so not sure they would cover a year of that or how that would work anyway


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...an-destino-towers-toledo-tapas-steak-seafood/


----------



## Tiki Birdland

MommaBerd said:


> Verizon Wireless customers with unlimited data will receive one year of Disney+ for free!


Hope this is better than the "Free Hulu" offered by Spotify. The one offered there has commercials. They don't offer a discount for the non-commercial tier.


----------



## adam.adbe

TheMaxRebo said:


> Interesting that it reads the free year is for new and existiing wireless customers but only new home fios customers.   I of course am an exisiting home fios customer but not verizon wireless so I guess no free year for me .... but I already got the D23 rate so not sure they would cover a year of that or how that would work anyway



Ideally year four would be free, but I very much doubt that would be the case here.  ETA: I suspect this will not be a one time deal though.  Most likely this will be like mobile operators offering free Hulu/Spotify/Apple Music.  It may well be an ongoing perk for high-data plan customers.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ks-and-resorts/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q1wo1017190010A


----------



## SG131

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...an-destino-towers-toledo-tapas-steak-seafood/


At least the $400 a person includes tax and gratuity......


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Construction scaffolding down at Space 220!


----------



## sara_s

osully said:


> Omg love them.


I wish we could at least show the first few minutes of their Rogue One review. DH and I can't wait until they release a prediction video based on the new trailer.


----------



## jlundeen

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Construction scaffolding down at Space 220!


Wow...those photos are amazingly clear considering they are taken while traveling about 60 mph!


----------



## Spaceguy55

The scaffolding is down on the sound proof wall, but the main building on the inside could have been done for awhile.
here's the pic that shows the cinder block sound proof wall at the start.


----------



## Helvetica

The Mustard packs are back as Casey’s. Ketchup is still in cups.



iPhone 11/Pro/Pro Max cases have arrived.



Tommorowland is closing at 5:30 pm due to the private event.


----------



## Gusey

Saw this and thought it was reassuring for DLP's future. Let's see Chapek do this too


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update *

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/new-...-roller-coaster-for-exterior-portion-of-ride/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/ear...-choice-award-for-fast-casual-restaurants.htm


----------



## Mal6586

Helvetica said:


> The Mustard packs are back as Casey’s. Ketchup is still in cups.View attachment 446487
> 
> View attachment 446486
> 
> iPhone 11/Pro/Pro Max cases have arrived.
> 
> View attachment 446488
> 
> Tommorowland is closing at 5:30 pm due to the private event.


That’s odd. We had ketchup packs again Sunday night during the Halloween party. They must be having supply issues. Either that, or somebody isn’t doing so hot on their ordering.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

TheMaxRebo said:


> Construction scaffolding down at Space 220!


Wonder why they left the outside unpainted? Makes it look unfinished...


----------



## Tiki Birdland

Gusey said:


> Let's see Chapek do this too


It'll never happen.


----------



## mikepizzo

sara_s said:


> I wish we could at least show the first few minutes of their Rogue One review. DH and I can't wait until they release a prediction video based on the new trailer.



Mike and Rich did a predictions video when the first Rise of Skywalker teaser came out (and the Vanity Fair stuff had just came out too).  It's gold...per usual.


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> Well how does that work if I already bought it lol





TheMaxRebo said:


> Interesting that it reads the free year is for new and existiing wireless customers but only new home fios customers.   I of course am an exisiting home fios customer but not verizon wireless so I guess no free year for me .... but I already got the D23 rate so not sure they would cover a year of that or how that would work anyway



I know I’m late in responding, but the question wasn’t asked nor preemptively answered in the announcement/interview I heard. Maybe they will give you a credit on your bill? One can always ask!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

MommaBerd said:


> I know I’m late in responding, but the question wasn’t asked nor preemptively answered in the announcement/interview I heard. Maybe they will give you a credit on your bill? One can always ask!


When Sprint started paying for Basic AAA membership I had already renewed. The next time my renewal was up a few months in advance Sprint sent me a notice saying they would be paying for the Basic portion of the membership and then what my anticipated bill would be (as I have my husband on it and we have Plus membership level). Then AAA sent me a renewal notice bill showing the balance minus what Sprint would be paying for.

However, being that Disney+ hasn't officially started it's a bit different and might be more possible they will do a credit to the account. I agree no harm in asking


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/magi...WBm8ENoaYVjjbBXTPskG-BiO3zLqLpszfdOj3JR85G92M


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Christmas parade taping November 7th through the 10th. No details yet.


----------



## BorderTenny

rteetz said:


> Well how does that work if I already bought it lol


According to a Verizon spokesperson quoted in this article, the “purchase will be put on pause and resume after the Verizon promo period.”
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/10/22/verizon-will-offer-customers-a-year-of-disney-for-free.html


----------



## Craig Larson

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Christmas parade taping November 7th through the 10th. No details yet.



Since those are the exact dates I'm there, what is the impact on crowds in general and attractions? Are the parks they are taping at usually busier?


----------



## rteetz

Craig Larson said:


> Since those are the exact dates I'm there, what is the impact on crowds in general and attractions? Are the parks they are taping at usually busier?


No not usually. The performances Range from parks and times and only CMs are invited in the audience.


----------



## ejgonz2

rteetz said:


> Well how does that work if I already bought it lol



+1!?!?!?!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

If anyone is interested - posts from someone attending the private event at MK tonight's.  Looks like some cool meet and greets out for it


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186784861945827328


----------



## sherlockmiles

TheMaxRebo said:


> If anyone is interested - posts from someone attending the private event at MK tonight's.  Looks like some cool meet and greets out for it
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186784861945827328



Where's the "JEALOUS" button.....


----------



## mikepizzo

TheMaxRebo said:


> If anyone is interested - posts from someone attending the private event at MK tonight's.  Looks like some cool meet and greets out for it
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186784861945827328



I never got around to writing a business cause to go to the Gartner Symposium when I worked in Risk Management/Cyber Security.  Wouldn't have worked anyways.  The division of the company I worked for was SUPER cheap.


----------



## skier_pete

Craig Larson said:


> Since those are the exact dates I'm there, what is the impact on crowds in general and attractions? Are the parks they are taping at usually busier?



We were there for taping two years ago. It basically makes it a pain to get around the taping area. The rest of the park isn't affected.


----------



## Farro

I'm sorry, can someone help?

How do I order Disney + with the monthly fee? I can't find it anywhere. Do I actually need to wait until the day it starts? Will it be on Roku?


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186861255090245632


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> I'm sorry, can someone help?
> 
> How do I order Disney + with the monthly fee? I can't find it anywhere. Do I actually need to wait until the day it starts? Will it be on Roku?


https://preview.disneyplus.com/?cid...r6Js5i3WAHBmJ87HB9xoC0WoQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Circle of Flavors returns in December

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...rambe-at-night/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q1wo1017190016A


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> https://preview.disneyplus.com/?cid...r6Js5i3WAHBmJ87HB9xoC0WoQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds



Oh wow thanks!!! 

All signed up! Exciting!!!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Farro said:


> I'm sorry, can someone help?
> 
> How do I order Disney + with the monthly fee? I can't find it anywhere. Do I actually need to wait until the day it starts? Will it be on Roku?


It also depends on where you live.  So far Disney+ is only available to be ordered in the US.  I don't believe any other countries can order it yet.  I know we can't in Canada.  When I click the link @rteetz provided, it only shows a countdown clock.


----------



## jknezek

Probably the right move for stock price, but it shows the line CEOs are walking. After the NBA debacle, it's hard to ignore the growing influence of China. Disney, of course, is in a particularly perilous position with both Shanghai and HK parks.

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-he-won-t-take-position-on-hong-kong-protests

*** Edited Link to actually work. Don't know why the link shows as a robot question, but it does link to the article. At least for me.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update *

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/more...noventions-west-from-spaceship-earth-walkway/


----------



## rteetz

*News *

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ollow-you-home/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q1wo1017190014A


----------



## Brianstl

jknezek said:


> Probably the right move for stock price, but it shows the line CEOs are walking. After the NBA debacle, it's hard to ignore the growing influence of China. Disney, of course, is in a particularly perilous position with both Shanghai and HK parks.
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-he-won-t-take-position-on-hong-kong-protests
> 
> *** Edited Link to actually work. Don't know why the link shows as a robot question, but it does link to the article. At least for me.



Well, Disney's ESPN used a map that China uses to claim all of the South China Sea as their graphic for China when the NBA story hit.  I don't think that is staying silent.


----------



## jknezek

Brianstl said:


> Well, Disney's ESPN used a map that China uses to claim all of the South China Sea as their graphic for China when the NBA story hit.  I don't think that is staying silent.


If I had to guess, I would say that wasn't signed off on by Iger. I'm guessing someone told a junior graphics guy to get a China map and that was what came from the archives and they ran with it. How many people would spot that difference? If I asked you to get a graphic of the territorial waters of Venezuela would you know about the conflict with French Guiana? I doubt a graphics person at ESPN would either...


----------



## Brianstl

jknezek said:


> If I had to guess, I would say that wasn't signed off on by Iger. I'm guessing someone told a junior graphics guy to get a China map and that was what came from the archives and they ran with it. How many people would spot that difference? If I asked you to get a graphic of the territorial waters of Venezuela would you know about the conflict with French Guiana? I doubt a graphics person at ESPN would either...


Have you ever seen a country represented by a map that used hash lines to represent territorial waters before?  It is always graphic map representing the land mass of the country.  A graphics person would never use the map ESPN did unless a directive was sent out instructing them to use that map.  Hell, the type of graphic ESPN used doesn't even show up anywhere in a google image search of China map or China graphic.


----------



## jknezek

Brianstl said:


> Have you ever seen a country represented by a map that used hash lines to represent territorial waters before?  It is always graphic map representing the land mass of the country.  A graphics person would never use the map ESPN did unless a directive was sent out instructing them to use that map.  Hell, the type of graphic ESPN used doesn't even show up anywhere in a google image search of China map or China graphic.


I believe that is directly taken from China's official territory release. Which would be the most common place to look. I think people see controversy in mistakes all the time. So yes, someone used China's official territory map as opposed to using the International accepted official territory map. As someone who once worked for a newspaper, I could easily see someone going to the graphics department and asking for China's official map and getting this one. That is what it is, from a certain perspective.

The ironic thing, and what really makes me laugh, is the map was released after an official memo saying ESPN will take no sides. So they actually tried to stay neutral and failed, which again points to an error and not a conspiracy...


----------



## SJMajor67

*News*

Moonlight Magic dates announced for 2020

https://disneyvacationclub.disney.g...CMP=EMC-258057394&cid=PDM149386&bid=450021483


----------



## pkrieger2287

*Disney Vacation Club Announces Dates for 2020 Moonlight Magic Events*


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Star Tours to receive new scene on Dec 20th


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1187037900443213824


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Star Tours to receive new scene on Dec 20th


https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...tures-continue/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q1wo1017190018A


----------



## sachilles

Oh, excellent, we arrive Feb 25 this year, and we just bought into DVC. How does entrance criteria work. My my wife and I are on the deed, I assume our 11yo son gets entry?
Basically its a an after hours given to DVC members, correct?


----------



## Mika02

MommaBerd said:


> Just announced on CNBC - Verizon Wireless customers with unlimited data will receive one year of Disney+ for free!


I was hoping with the hulu connection that sprint would get this.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

jknezek said:


> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?


Why yes, yes I AM a robot!


----------



## jknezek

Tiki Birdland said:


> Why yes, yes I AM a robot!


Yeah. No matter what I did, the link showed up that way. Ridiculous.


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> Oh, excellent, we arrive Feb 25 this year, and we just bought into DVC. How does entrance criteria work. My my wife and I are on the deed, I assume our 11yo son gets entry?
> Basically its a an after hours given to DVC members, correct?


I believe you get up to 6 guests.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ney-ship/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q1wo1017191023190024C


----------



## crvetter

sachilles said:


> Oh, excellent, we arrive Feb 25 this year, and we just bought into DVC. How does entrance criteria work. My my wife and I are on the deed, I assume our 11yo son gets entry?
> Basically its a an after hours given to DVC members, correct?





rteetz said:


> I believe you get up to 6 guests.


So in the past it has been this:

Cash Room Reservation: Up to the number of people on the Members Room
DVC Point Reservations: Up to the number of people staying on the Member's Points
No Reservation: Up to 4 guests (including all Members)

If you have no reservation sign up is after those with a reservation. It is a lottery essentially to get tickets for the event. You basically need to launch the sign up page before the time and everyone on that page will be randomly placed in line to sign up. Also note you need to own enough Direct points to be eligible the event (just bumped up to 100, was previously 75 a few weeks ago). If you have a reservation call Member Services to make sure your reservations shows up properly in the system.


----------



## sachilles

crvetter said:


> So in the past it has been this:
> 
> Cash Room Reservation: Up to the number of people on the Members Room
> DVC Point Reservations: Up to the number of people staying on the Member's Points
> No Reservation: Up to 4 guests (including all Members)
> 
> If you have no reservation sign up is after those with a reservation. It is a lottery essentially to get tickets for the event. You basically need to launch the sign up page before the time and everyone on that page will be randomly placed in line to sign up.


We'll have a DVC reservation, only a party of 3, so we are covered.
There is one on our departure day, wonder if that is included as res day. If so, maybe we extend our trip a day.
The AK one is our arrival day and we were planning on having be a low key day, as we'll be up at 3:30 am that day.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/cons...tion-pavilion-and-the-land-pavilion-at-epcot/


----------



## skier_pete

sachilles said:


> Oh, excellent, we arrive Feb 25 this year, and we just bought into DVC. How does entrance criteria work. My my wife and I are on the deed, I assume our 11yo son gets entry?
> Basically its a an after hours given to DVC members, correct?



You can at minimum get passes for everyone in your room. (Assuming you are staying on points.) I believe that you are typically allowed to get 6 passes, but it may have changed since we last went. If you don't have a DVC room booked, may be tricky to get in.


----------



## sachilles

********** said:


> You can at minimum get passes for everyone in your room. (Assuming you are staying on points.) I believe that you are typically allowed to get 6 passes, but it may have changed since we last went. If you don't have a DVC room booked, may be tricky to get in.


This will be our first DVC points stay as blue card owners.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Riders Stuck on Universal Orlando’s Rip Ride Rockit Rollercoaster


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Marvel Television Head Jeph Loeb to Reportedly Exit Company


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Riders Stuck on Universal Orlando’s Rip Ride Rockit Rollercoaster


If that's where they got suck that's about as good of a place as you can be on that ride!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/matt...eekdays-at-disneyland-through-end-of-october/


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor*

https://dvcfan.com/2019/10/23/rumored-dvc-sold-out-price-increase/


----------



## SG131

rteetz said:


> *Rumor*
> 
> https://dvcfan.com/2019/10/23/rumored-dvc-sold-out-price-increase/


This screams of desperation to push for Rivera sales......  Instead of fixing the problems that is making Rivera less desirable they're going to go further down the rabbit hole.


----------



## Helvetica

rteetz said:


> *Rumor*
> 
> https://dvcfan.com/2019/10/23/rumored-dvc-sold-out-price-increase/



The flip side of this is that this will greatly discourage add-ons. I took the tour this week and it didn’t seem to me that sales were too hot based on the talk from the guides and bus drivers.

I still love the resort, but man they’re making it hard to get me to pull the trigger.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## OKW Lover

rteetz said:


> *Rumor*
> 
> https://dvcfan.com/2019/10/23/rumored-dvc-sold-out-price-increase/


This will give a huge boost to the resale point market.


----------



## preemiemama

crvetter said:


> So in the past it has been this:
> 
> Cash Room Reservation: Up to the number of people on the Members Room
> DVC Point Reservations: Up to the number of people staying on the Member's Points
> No Reservation: Up to 4 guests (including all Members)
> 
> If you have no reservation sign up is after those with a reservation. It is a lottery essentially to get tickets for the event. You basically need to launch the sign up page before the time and everyone on that page will be randomly placed in line to sign up. Also note you need to own enough Direct points to be eligible the event (just bumped up to 100, was previously 75 a few weeks ago). If you have a reservation call Member Services to make sure your reservations shows up properly in the system.


When did it get bumped to 100?


----------



## JETSDAD

preemiemama said:


> When did it get bumped to 100?


Sept 17th.


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Circle of Flavors returns in December
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...rambe-at-night/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q1wo1017190016A


We really enjoyed this event!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

New EPCOT Tram drop off and bag check is open!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1187337282572955649


----------



## mollmoll4

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> New EPCOT Tram drop off and bag check is open!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1187337282572955649



This looks great! We are finally staying at a monorail resort next week, and I'm very happy we won't have to go through security 2x to get to Epcot!


----------



## scrappinginontario

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> New EPCOT Tram drop off and bag check is open!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1187337282572955649


This is great news as I always found the Epcot Bus drop off bag check to be a crowded area.


----------



## Disney Diva Mom

*Rumor working on confirming: * Did anyone else hear that Disney Dining phone line has been closed as of this past Sunday?  I just got off the phone with Disney Travel (of course their system is down right now) and I wanted to make a reservation for a large group on Disney Dining.  I was told it was shut down as of this past Sunday and all reservations need be done online or via app unless you are (1) booking/canceling same day, (2) booking for large group or (3) one other scenario (which I can't remember).  I really hope this is not accurate.  Hoping this is not accurate!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*PHOTOS*

A Disney+ documentary crew was following a family around Magic Kingdom yesterday


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1187366171345113088


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Disney Diva Mom said:


> *Rumor working on confirming: * Did anyone else hear that Disney Dining phone line has been closed as of this past Sunday?  I just got off the phone with Disney Travel (of course their system is down right now) and I wanted to make a reservation for a large group on Disney Dining.  I was told it was shut down as of this past Sunday and all reservations need be done online or via app unless you are (1) booking/canceling same day, (2) booking for large group or (3) one other scenario (which I can't remember).  I really hope this is not accurate.  Hoping this is not accurate!



yeah, this was announced a week or 2 ago - though Disney was wording it that using the online system is now the "preferred" method but it did state that “Cast Members at the Disney Reservation Center will continue to be available to help with reservations for groups of eight or more, same-day cancellations, in addition to other assistance guests may need, including Disney Resort hotel reservations, special offers, general questions and more”. 

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/my-d...ethod-to-make-and-modify-dining-reservations/


----------



## Craig Larson

Disney Diva Mom said:


> *Rumor working on confirming: * Did anyone else hear that Disney Dining phone line has been closed as of this past Sunday?  I just got off the phone with Disney Travel (of course their system is down right now) and I wanted to make a reservation for a large group on Disney Dining.  I was told it was shut down as of this past Sunday and all reservations need be done online or via app unless you are (1) booking/canceling same day, (2) booking for large group or (3) one other scenario (which I can't remember).  I really hope this is not accurate.  Hoping this is not accurate!



I called yesterday to add a special request to one of our reservations (asked if they could add a note that my wife and I are celebrating our 10th Anniversary) and they did so without issue. In fact, she said she added the note to all of our reservations


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1187359874453250048


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1187359874453250048


It’s nice to have that a little more confirmed now, but it seemed pretty clear that was the target.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.slashfilm.com/hocus-pocus-2-movie-disney-plus/


----------



## Helvetica

Custom iPhone 11/Pro/Pro Max cases now available in Tomorrowland.


----------



## musika

Disney Diva Mom said:


> *Rumor working on confirming: * Did anyone else hear that Disney Dining phone line has been closed as of this past Sunday?  I just got off the phone with Disney Travel (of course their system is down right now) and I wanted to make a reservation for a large group on Disney Dining.  I was told it was shut down as of this past Sunday and all reservations need be done online or via app unless you are (1) booking/canceling same day, (2) booking for large group or (3) one other scenario (which I can't remember).  I really hope this is not accurate.  Hoping this is not accurate!



I had to call this week to book the Pirate Crew experience. They definitely request in the phone menu to book online when possible. The first question she asked me was whether I tried to book online. She was helpful otherwise (this experience can't be booked online). I am unsure whether you would be turned away for something bookable online. I daresay at this point they are in the educating phase where they will probably still help you but eventually will start phasing down.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Helvetica said:


> Custom iPhone 11/Pro/Pro Max cases now available in Tomorrowland.
> 
> View attachment 446994




Thank you for this update! I've been waiting!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

The Pho said:


> It’s nice to have that a little more confirmed now, but it seemed pretty clear that was the target.


I was hoping it would be 2023 or 2024. Regardless my mind is so excited that possibly 4 years (depending on when in 2023 it opened) there could be a brand new theme park...not a land..not a new ride..but an entirely new theme park   

Now the kicker will be will Universal open it in stages, the bulk of the new theme park, or completely finished? I know with Volcano Bay it opened when they were still doing things here and there.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

Helvetica said:


> Custom iPhone 11/Pro/Pro Max cases now available in Tomorrowland.


the Pro Max case is begging for a Monster Inc reference. Those look like 3 eyeballs!


----------



## The Pho

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I was hoping it would be 2023 or 2024. Regardless my mind is so excited that possibly 4 years (depending on when in 2023 it opened) there could be a brand new theme park...not a land..not a new ride..but an entirely new theme park
> 
> Now the kicker will be will Universal open it in stages, the bulk of the new theme park, or completely finished? I know with Volcano Bay it opened when they were still doing things here and there.


It’s meant to open with the 4 major corner lands, the center, and the hotel all in 2023, from all the info that’s out there.  And they have planned expansions as well.  Of course things can always get delayed or cancelled so we’ll just have to wait and see.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disney+ users will be able to keep downloaded content even after that content has been removed from the service.


----------



## unbanshee

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disney+ users will be able to keep downloaded content even after that content has been removed from the service.



Eh, that's likely not the case

https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/24...ine-viewing-star-wars-marvel-netflix-bob-iger


----------



## HuskieJohn

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I was hoping it would be 2023 or 2024. Regardless my mind is so excited that possibly 4 years (depending on when in 2023 it opened) there could be a brand new theme park...not a land..not a new ride..but an entirely new theme park
> 
> Now the kicker will be will Universal open it in stages, the bulk of the new theme park, or completely finished? I know with Volcano Bay it opened when they were still doing things here and there.


Other than the 4 shown lands, there are 2 more expansion pads which the first will likely be open 3-4 years after the park opens and the second one will be 2-3 years after that.  Im guessing a complete park by 2030 is the plan.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

HuskieJohn said:


> Other than the 4 shown lands, there are 2 more expansion pads which the first will likely be open 3-4 years after the park opens and the second one will be 2-3 years after that.  Im guessing a complete park by 2030 is the plan.


I will say I don't consider planned future expansions when I think of if a park is complete at opening. It makes logistical and economical sense to consider any future additions. But I totally see your point and didn't realize they have several expansion pads already so that's good news!


----------



## Q-man

rteetz said:


> *Rumor*
> 
> https://dvcfan.com/2019/10/23/rumored-dvc-sold-out-price-increase/





SG131 said:


> This screams of desperation to push for Rivera sales......  Instead of fixing the problems that is making Rivera less desirable they're going to go further down the rabbit hole.



The old make it look like a comparative bargain trick.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ection-arrives-at-aulani-a-disney-resort-spa/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/if-w...cial-intelligence-surveys-for-guest-feedback/


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/if-w...cial-intelligence-surveys-for-guest-feedback/


"If you were a tree, what color would you be?" 
Not sure how this is AI...


----------



## The Pho

*News*

Looks like Disney is putting older Fox films in the vault now.   They are refusing to allow theater chains to screen older films, like Alien and Sound of Music, which can be significant earners for many theaters, especially second run and independently run theaters.   

https://www.vulture.com/2019/10/disney-is-quietly-placing-classic-fox-movies-into-its-vault.html


----------



## Tiki Birdland

The Pho said:


> *News*
> 
> Looks like Disney is putting older Fox films in the vault now.



"... said a film programmer who asked not to be named in this story *for fear of angering Disney *"
Wow, Disney, really? Why are you locking up perfectly good old films? And you wonder why Pirate Bay is popular...


----------



## wareagle57

Tiki Birdland said:


> "... said a film programmer who asked not to be named in this story *for fear of angering Disney *"
> Wow, Disney, really? Why are you locking up perfectly good old films? And you wonder why Pirate Bay is popular...



My understanding of this is it only applies to theatrical showings of films. This will not affect streaming or home video sales.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

wareagle57 said:


> My understanding of this is it only applies to theatrical showings of films.


As one who has attended theatrical showings of _The Sound of Music_, _Singin' In The Rain_, and _Miracle on 34th Street_ (in Color, no less), I've got to say, *That's The Way to See These Classics*. They were shown at Regal at the time. You wouldn't believe how great they really are until you see them that way.


----------



## The Pho

Tiki Birdland said:


> As one who has attended theatrical showings of _The Sound of Music_, _Singin' In The Rain_, and _Miracle on 34th Street_ (in Color, no less), I've got to say, *That's The Way to See These Classics*. They were shown at Regal at the time. You wouldn't believe how great they really are until you see them that way.


The only thing that beats seeing a classic film in a theater, is seeing it with a live orchestra.


----------



## scrappinginontario

The Pho said:


> The only thing that beats seeing a classic film in a theater, is seeing it with a live orchestra.


WOW!  That would be amazing!!


----------



## The Pho

scrappinginontario said:


> WOW!  That would be amazing!!


It really is.  Seen a few movies with an orchestra now.  Jaws a few years ago, and Star Wars and John Williams was there for that.  Can’t recommend it enough.  

https://filmconcertslive.com/
https://www.ticketmaster.com/STAR-WARS-LIVE-IN-CONCERT-tickets/artist/1344151


----------



## rteetz

*News*

DVC increases


----------



## Sweettears

The Pho said:


> It really is.  Seen a few movies with an orchestra now.  Jaws a few years ago, and Star Wars and John Williams was there for that.  Can’t recommend it enough.
> 
> https://filmconcertslive.com/
> https://www.ticketmaster.com/STAR-WARS-LIVE-IN-CONCERT-tickets/artist/1344151


We saw Home Alone with the Chicago Symphony a few years back. Smashed my expectations.


----------



## ksromack

The Pho said:


> The only thing that beats seeing a classic film in a theater, is seeing it with a live orchestra.





The Pho said:


> It really is.  Seen a few movies with an orchestra now.  Jaws a few years ago, and Star Wars and John Williams was there for that.  Can’t recommend it enough.
> 
> https://filmconcertslive.com/
> https://www.ticketmaster.com/STAR-WARS-LIVE-IN-CONCERT-tickets/artist/1344151


Us too!  Last December we saw A New Hope with our St Louis Symphony and it was an amazing experience!  This January they will show The Empire Strikes Back.  I just looked and November 1st John Williams will be here to conduct a concert which I assume will be full of his wonderful music.  Unfortunately or rather fortunately we have tickets for Dear Evan Hansen that night!


----------



## Steph15251

The Pho said:


> It’s meant to open with the 4 major corner lands, the center, and the hotel all in 2023, from all the info that’s out there.  And they have planned expansions as well.  Of course things can always get delayed or cancelled so we’ll just have to wait and see.


Yup,for me I would wait and see .Just saying that because we have non theme parks in central Florida like master planned community’s and shopping centers that having been building for years and still not done.


----------



## wareagle57

Tiki Birdland said:


> As one who has attended theatrical showings of _The Sound of Music_, _Singin' In The Rain_, and _Miracle on 34th Street_ (in Color, no less), I've got to say, *That's The Way to See These Classics*. They were shown at Regal at the time. You wouldn't believe how great they really are until you see them that way.


I’ve never known anywhere to see movies like that in theaters but I completely agree that it would be awesome. I’d be more likely to go see older movies than new ones. I just don’t see this affecting me or most people the way people are reacting to it. The “Disney Vault” strategy is a proven failure and trying to do the same thing to other movies would be idiotic.


----------



## The Pho

ksromack said:


> Us too!  Last December we saw A New Hope with our St Louis Symphony and it was an amazing experience!  This January they will show The Empire Strikes Back.  I just looked and November 1st John Williams will be here to conduct a concert which I assume will be full of his wonderful music.  Unfortunately or rather fortunately we have tickets for Dear Evan Hansen that night!


John Williams conducts a nice selection from across his filmography and tosses in a few stories.  And he only does a handful of shows a year.



wareagle57 said:


> I’ve never known anywhere to see movies like that in theaters but I completely agree that it would be awesome. I’d be more likely to go see older movies than new ones. I just don’t see this affecting me or most people the way people are reacting to it. The “Disney Vault” strategy is a proven failure and trying to do the same thing to other movies would be idiotic.


Most of the major theater chains show old films, frequently as a one or two night thing and it’s generally not heavily advertised.  Plenty of the local independent theaters around here also are big on showing a lot of older films especially in the summer and December.  The old films are almost always sold out in my experience, theaters love doing them.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Steph15251 said:


> Yup,for me I would wait and see .Just saying that because we have non theme parks in central Florida like master planned community’s and shopping centers that having been building for years and still not done.


We have some communities that were planned and partially built and then the Recession hit and the developer ran out of money. We have shopping centers that were planned but then the city, the developer, tax incentives, all sorts of things led to a breakdown. There was a shopping center that was stagnant with only few things built because the developer went bankrupt. Several years later a new developer bought it up and it's huge now with so many different shops and restaurants. And so on and so on.

Those are not the same though as theme parks. That isn't to say something couldn't happen to Universal during the building process but the problems there would not be the same as the problems often plaguing planned communities and shopping districts/centers.


----------



## sherlockmiles

scrappinginontario said:


> WOW!  That would be amazing!!


IT IS!!   Our orchestra is part of those running all of the harry potter movies with live orchestra.  They are AMAZING experiences.  We've been to every one and wouldn't it.


----------



## piglet1979

Tiki Birdland said:


> As one who has attended theatrical showings of _The Sound of Music_, _Singin' In The Rain_, and _Miracle on 34th Street_ (in Color, no less), I've got to say, *That's The Way to See These Classics*. They were shown at Regal at the time. You wouldn't believe how great they really are until you see them that way.



I have been taking my kids to see some of the old movies.  I have taken them to The Dark Crystal and Gone with the Wind.  There are a few others too just can't remember off the top of my head.



The Pho said:


> The only thing that beats seeing a classic film in a theater, is seeing it with a live orchestra.



Our orchestra does this in an out door theater in the summer.  It used to be once a summer, over Labor Day weekend.  Now they are doing them twice in the summer.  We have seen all 3 original Star Wars, 1 Indiana Jones and E.T.  We have missed Little Mermaid and the first Harry Potter.  After the movies they also put off an awesome fireworks show.  We make a whole afternoon out of it.  We take dinner and snacks with us.  They even allow you to bring your own alcohol.  It is pretty cool to see how well the orchestra plays to the movie.  You almost forget that they are playing the music.


----------



## SaintsManiac

I saw Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone with a symphony. It was incredible.


----------



## bookbabe626

The Pho said:


> *News*
> 
> Looks like Disney is putting older Fox films in the vault now.   They are refusing to allow theater chains to screen older films, like Alien and Sound of Music, which can be significant earners for many theaters, especially second run and independently run theaters.
> 
> https://www.vulture.com/2019/10/disney-is-quietly-placing-classic-fox-movies-into-its-vault.html



I really hope they don’t lock Rocky Horror in the vault.  At a theatre, yelling lines and throwing toast, is really the only true way to see it properly.


----------



## Steph15251

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> We have some communities that were planned and partially built and then the Recession hit and the developer ran out of money. We have shopping centers that were planned but then the city, the developer, tax incentives, all sorts of things led to a breakdown. There was a shopping center that was stagnant with only few things built because the developer went bankrupt. Several years later a new developer bought it up and it's huge now with so many different shops and restaurants. And so on and so on.
> 
> Those are not the same though as theme parks. That isn't to say something couldn't happen to Universal during the building process but the problems there would not be the same as the problems often plaguing planned communities and shopping districts/centers.


Yeah but imo in central Florida these days opening a whole theme park in less then 3 and half years is pushing it.This is not the 90’s anymore ,I went to Orlando in I think 97 and they where building both animal kingdom and IOA and  Rock and Roll rollercoaster at that time,and Animal kingdom opened before IOA given it had a lot less rides.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

McDonalds on WDW property to close for refurbishment beginning on Oct 30th at least through the end of the year


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1187706072439672832


----------



## The Pho

bookbabe626 said:


> I really hope they don’t lock Rocky Horror in the vault.  At a theatre, yelling lines and throwing toast, is really the only true way to see it properly.


Sounds like Rocky Horror has remained unrestricted, I’m more concerned with the Christmas films now.  Will they let Die Hard and Home Alone screenings go on?


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.kennythepirate.com/2019/10/25/breaking-disney-fuel-rod-locations-to-end-free-swaps/


----------



## afan

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2019/10/25/breaking-disney-fuel-rod-locations-to-end-free-swaps/



I guess at least I'll get 2 days of free swaps.  Time to look for a replacement to buy I guess.  They don't charge enough that it's worth a 3 buck swap unless I'm desperate.


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2019/10/25/breaking-disney-fuel-rod-locations-to-end-free-swaps/



That’s really the only thing fuel rod had going for it.  It’s really one of the worst portable chargers out there in terms of capacity.  Oh well.


----------



## rteetz

dlavender said:


> That’s really the only thing fuel rod had going for it.  It’s really one of the worst portable charges out there in terms of capacity.  Oh well.


That’s why I never bought one. Wasn’t worth it when you can get a pretty great one for $30 or a bit more.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> That’s why I never bought one. Wasn’t worth it when you can get a pretty great one for $30 or a bit more.




My Jackery bar was $20 and has been going strong for about 4 years. Love it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

ABC embraces the season with the upcoming original holiday movie _Same Time, Next Christmas,_ which premieres on Thursday, Dec. 5, at 9:00-11:00 p.m.

In _Same Time, Next Christmas,_ Olivia Anderson (played by Lea Michele) is a successful young woman who met her childhood sweetheart during her family’s annual Christmas visit to Hawaii. After being separated by distance and years, the two reunite at the same Hawaiian resort years later, and the old chemistry between them flares up anew—but circumstances conspire to keep them apart.

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...ginal-holiday-movie-same-time-next-christmas/


----------



## dlavender

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> ABC embraces the season with the upcoming original holiday movie _Same Time, Next Christmas,_ which premieres on Thursday, Dec. 5, at 9:00-11:00 p.m.
> 
> In _Same Time, Next Christmas,_ Olivia Anderson (played by Lea Michele) is a successful young woman who met her childhood sweetheart during her family’s annual Christmas visit to Hawaii. After being separated by distance and years, the two reunite at the same Hawaiian resort years later, and the old chemistry between them flares up anew—but circumstances conspire to keep them apart.
> 
> https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...ginal-holiday-movie-same-time-next-christmas/



Had me at Lea Michele...


----------



## Helvetica

Christmas merchandise has hit Mouse Gear.



I did see the photo pass boxes at Anna / Elsa today, but they were not operational. Hopefully they’re never turned on. I did get one for Darth Vader and it sucked.

The mid engine Corvette has not made it to Test Track. The Chevy person that I talked to next to the C7 said late February, which would put it when refurbishments are complete. Maybe she was blowing smoke, but that sounds about right to me.

Ketchup packs returned to Casey’s yesterday.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Steph15251 said:


> Yeah but imo in central Florida these days opening a whole theme park in less then 3 and half years is pushing it.This is not the 90’s anymore ,I went to Orlando in I think 97 and they where building both animal kingdom and IOA and  Rock and Roll rollercoaster at that time,and Animal kingdom opened before IOA given it had a lot less rides.


I don't know whether it's pushing it or not but I was responding to your comment about planned communities and shopping centers still not being built. The issues those places tend to run into are not the same typically speaking theme parks would, especially an established company so I wouldn't take it as a sign that Universal _can't_ do it just because you see a half completed planned community or shopping district. Purely my opinion of course


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Helvetica said:


> Ketchup packs returned to Casey’s yesterday.


That's good to hear!


----------



## afan

rteetz said:


> That’s why I never bought one. Wasn’t worth it when you can get a pretty great one for $30 or a bit more.



I only got one because the charger I'd brought died and my phone was almost dead.  It's been super handy for 2 trips though.  The swap is easy.  But I'll get a new one before I leave Tues night.


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> My Jackery bar was $20 and has been going strong for about 4 years. Love it.


Yep I have the same brand!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

SeaWorld Orlando and Busch Gardens Tampa introduce new all-season dining pass

and as a bonus, if you buy for 2020 you get to eat for free for the rest of 2019!

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...-tampa-bay-unveil-new-all-season-dining-pass/


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1187722981352574978


----------



## Tiki Birdland

TheMaxRebo said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1187706072439672832


That was breakfast for us on most park days. Very efficient and the kids NEVER complain!


----------



## mikeamizzle

rteetz said:


> That’s why I never bought one. Wasn’t worth it when you can get a pretty great one for $30 or a bit more.


i got an iphone 11 pro partially due to being so fed up with how the disney app destroys phone batteries; they need to better optimize the app one of these years


----------



## BaymaxFan78

I use 2 portable chargers from Costco. I think the brand is called Ubiolabs. It was around $40 for two 10,000mAh chargers. They work really well, unless you're like me and forget to charge them, it can take a few hours to get a full charge.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tiki Birdland said:


> That was breakfast for us on most park days. Very efficient and the kids NEVER complain!



my kids would never complain of that - since we refuse to take them to McDonalds   (so this is one closure that doesn't impact us - but I do know a lot of people that stop here)


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1187747422585401344


----------



## splash327

We have several fuel rods, but I've only bought one in Disney.   We bought the others at airports.   Right after they showed up in the parks the airport machines had them for $15.   We bought most of them then and used them multiple times in the parks.  Lately though I've gotten a couple dead ones when swapping.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2019/10/25/breaking-disney-fuel-rod-locations-to-end-free-swaps/


Unless they up the battery storage amount in them, I don't see this as a smart business move. Adding a fee to one of your key selling points seems odd.  This was a good idea, but probably not a sustainable model. 
Eventually you get enough people with a Fuel Rod and no longer spend money .. and just continue to swap for free. So once that initial surge of people buying NEW Fuel Rods was over .. they were just supporting a bunch of vending machines that wasn't making them income. 

I suspect we'll see them disappear from Disney Parks (and everywhere) in not a very long time.


----------



## rteetz

tlmadden73 said:


> Unless they up the battery storage amount in them, I don't see this as a smart business move. Adding a fee to one of your key selling points seems odd.  This was a good idea, but probably not a sustainable model.
> Eventually you get enough people with a Fuel Rod and no longer spend money .. and just continue to swap for free. So once that initial surge of people buying NEW Fuel Rods was over .. they were just supporting a bunch of vending machines that wasn't making them income.
> 
> I suspect we'll see them disappear from Disney Parks (and everywhere) in not a very long time.


Disney was the last to get this change for the most part. Universal has charged for swaps for a while. Other places charge $2 for a swap.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> Disney was the last to get this change for the most part. Universal has charged for swaps for a while. Other places charge $2 for a swap.


Ahh .. so they used the "free swap" thing at first as a promotional thing to get people to buy into it initially. Makes sense. I guess the old adage "it seems too good to be true" applies.  There is no way that business model could have been sustained giving away free swaps forever.  

When it comes down to it .. $2-3 isn't bad for an "insta charge" (as a society we spend a lot more on conveniences - (such as buying a $4 bottle of water in the parks when we know we could buy a whole case of them for $4) .. but I could see owners of Fuel Rods just using the money they would spend on swaps to buy a bigger charger. (at least I would)


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1187722981352574978




oh my god, it gets better and better!


----------



## disneygirlsng

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> McDonalds on WDW property to close for refurbishment beginning on Oct 30th at least through the end of the year
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1187706072439672832


Dang it! Where am I supposed to stop for my mid-half marathon potty/coffee break next Sunday? Haha, jk. But I always get a kick out of the people who run down that hill or come back up carrying some kind of food/drink in the middle of the races.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

      Fountain of Nations News


----------



## sachilles

I'm sure fuel rod feels they have the critical mass to start charging. Probably can't quite keep up with demand for the swaps, or the service life of the battery is now approaching end of life, so they need to add to their swap inventory. We have 2, Disney was the prime reason for the purchase. We can still cycle them in, and charge at the room. Haven't HAD to swap much, as we could get through the day with what we had and charge at night. Sometimes we did swap because it was an option, and it just made sense to swap out as the opportunity was there.
I will say my samsung s9+ handles a full day of park stuff, where my s7, just couldn't last half a day. So I think in general phone battery life is improving across the board.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

disneygirlsng said:


> Dang it! Where am I supposed to stop for my mid-half marathon potty/coffee break next Sunday? Haha, jk. But I always get a kick out of the people who run down that hill or come back up carrying some kind of food/drink in the middle of the races.


I don't even have balance and concentration half the time to walk with a drink and/or food let along running


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> oh my god, it gets better and better!



I saw DSNY on twitter suggested that they have Sonny Eclipse be the house band which I thought would be fun


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> Fountain of Nations News


Welp there went my good mood today  (j/k..but still sad to see)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Unable to leave the 80s theme to Universal/Halloween Horror Nights, Tervis introduces New Disney Villain Tumblers 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1187800661775278090


----------



## only hope

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1187747422585401344



This is so exciting. Obi-wan is my favorite character and I’ve always wanted to explore his character more, particularly after the betrayal by Anakin.


----------



## firefly_ris

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Unable to leave the 80s theme to Universal/Halloween Horror Nights, Tervis introduces New Disney Villain Tumblers
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1187800661775278090



I love them! I'm right smack dab in the targeted demographic for something like that though, aside from the fact that I'm a cheapskate so I still am not buying them. XD


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/10/new-pin-thursday-event-to-take-place.html?m=1


----------



## The Pho

*News*

Looks like the next Pirates film is back on again.  With the Chernobyl writers. 

https://deadline.com/2019/10/pirate...yl-craig-mazin-ted-elliott-disney-1202769434/


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2019/10/25/breaking-disney-fuel-rod-locations-to-end-free-swaps/


Looks like I'll be in the market for a new portable charger.  My Note 8 seems to suck battery life and I almost always need a boost before the end of the day while at the parks.


----------



## DisLiss

I was going to toss fuel rods into my kids' Disney gifts this year, but I won't now.   So instead of making more money off of me they just won't make any.


----------



## Pete M

Obviously this would only apply to phones with a removeable battery, but I just carry a spare battery in my pocket.  instant recharge!


----------



## Brocktoon

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1187747422585401344



That timeline pretty much confirms the long running rumors.  The Marvel Star Wars comic had a few stand alone Obi-Wan stories taking place during that time frame with more that were supposed to follow ... and then all those stories stopped, with the rumor was that Disney was planning either a movie or TV series to cover that subject matter.

It does sound like this has been in the works for a while.  I'm really looking forward to this as there's plenty of opportunities for great storytelling, and McGregor is the only person to do the live-action justice.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/10/new-toy-story-bus-debuts-at-walt-disney.html


----------



## Helvetica

The fruit bat exhibit at the Maharaja Jungle Trek in the Animal Kingdom will be bat-less for a few weeks.

The old bats were getting old, so they were sent to a reserve to live out their twilight years. The new bats are getting used to their new home and they’re being trained now.


----------



## Sweettears

Helvetica said:


> The fruit bat exhibit at the Maharaja Jungle Trek in the Animal Kingdom will be bat-less for a few weeks.
> 
> The old bats were getting old, so they were sent to a reserve to live out their twilight years. The new bats are getting used to their new home and they’re being trained now.


So did they say “ Get out of here you old bat” during the process. I know that if I was involved I wouldn’t have been able to help myself from doing so.


----------



## Farro

Helvetica said:


> The fruit bat exhibit at the Maharaja Jungle Trek in the Animal Kingdom will be bat-less for a few weeks.
> 
> *The old bats were getting old, so they were sent to a reserve to live out their twilight years*. The new bats are getting used to their new home and they’re being trained now.



Well that might just be the most heartwarming sentence I've read in quite a while.


----------



## AurumPunzel

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2019/10/25/breaking-disney-fuel-rod-locations-to-end-free-swaps/


The $3 price for swaps smells of 'Disney Tax'. To me, that's going to make FuelRods less popular and will only drive people to bringing in larger battery packs that have enough capacity to last a whole day, or two if you're lucky.


----------



## Nanceliz319

I was working on decision to get fuel rod or portable charger. Disney just decided for me. I was leaning that way anyway.


----------



## rteetz

AurumPunzel said:


> The $3 price for swaps smells of 'Disney Tax'. To me, that's going to make FuelRods less popular and will only drive people to bringing in larger battery packs that have enough capacity to last a whole day, or two if you're lucky.


Universal and SeaWorld are the same price.


----------



## Helvetica

The Night Blossom in Pandora has shrunk.


----------



## Iowamomof4

Helvetica said:


> The Night Blossom in Pandora has shrunk.
> 
> View attachment 447696


I'm sure the price was dropped accordingly. /s


----------



## Helvetica

Iowamomof4 said:


> I'm sure the price was dropped accordingly. /s



$5.99 and it appears that they don’t have the souvenir cups anymore either.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Helvetica said:


> The fruit bat exhibit at the Maharaja Jungle Trek in the Animal Kingdom will be bat-less for a few weeks.
> 
> The old bats were getting old, *so they were sent to a reserve to live out their twilight years*. The new bats are getting used to their new home and they’re being trained now.



Sure they were ... And my dog Rex when I was a kid really got sent to a farm upstate when he got old .

Fool me once ....


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/rumo...land-and-disney-california-adventure-in-2020/


----------



## unbanshee

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/rumo...land-and-disney-california-adventure-in-2020/



I don't know. I think the 90's Nite was a hit, not sure if these themes will work. I guess Villains would be good given the success of Oogie Boogie


----------



## tarak

Nanceliz319 said:


> I was working on decision to get fuel rod or portable charger. Disney just decided for me. I was leaning that way anyway.



Yep.  I thought for our next trip, I'd get one for my kids to use.  Not now.  I'll just be more diligent about charging everything up overnight and make them carry a charger bought from amazon at half the price.



Helvetica said:


> The Night Blossom in Pandora has shrunk.
> 
> View attachment 447696


This annoys me from the perspective that they obviously made it smaller to increase the profit line.  I suspect they have a full-time staff person who just sits around and figures out how to increase profits at the parks.  On the other hand, my kids love this drink and there's only so much sugar they need in a given day.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tarak said:


> This annoys me from the perspective that they obviously made it smaller to increase the profit line. I suspect they have a full-time staff person who just sits around and figures out how to increase profits at the parks. On the other hand, my kids love this drink and there's only so much sugar they need in a given day.



I do think drinks/treats like that are better in small doses so I would rather decrease size vs increase price (but do find moves like this just a sneaky way to charge more without actually increasing prices)


----------



## rteetz

unbanshee said:


> I don't know. I think the 90's Nite was a hit, not sure if these themes will work. I guess Villains would be good given the success of Oogie Boogie


Villains always sells. 80s would be fun too.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Anyone heard any rumors that the opening of Rise of the Resistance will be delayed past December 5?


----------



## SaintsManiac

crazy4wdw said:


> Anyone heard any rumors that the opening of Rise of the Resistance will be delayed past December 5?




There's a media event on 12/4, so I doubt it will be delayed.


----------



## sara_s

TheMaxRebo said:


> *PHOTOS*
> 
> A Disney+ documentary crew was following a family around Magic Kingdom yesterday
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1187366171345113088


They were also filming at Conservation Station on Friday for Nat Geo! I saw the vets working on a little deer's hoof (that doesn't read correctly but there it is). Pretty cool!


----------



## rteetz

crazy4wdw said:


> Anyone heard any rumors that the opening of Rise of the Resistance will be delayed past December 5?


There were some rumors of a delay but as already pointed out there is a media event planned. I would expect some possible issues when it opens to the public tho.


----------



## Fantasia79

Very anxiously awaiting Disney+


----------



## Nanceliz319

Fantasia79 said:


> Very anxiously awaiting Disney+


me too! Especially since they have started showing previews!


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

MommaBerd said:


> I don’t know that we’ll go that week/weekend ever again, or even in October at all. It was SO hot and at the beginning of the week, the humidity was so oppressive (and I’m from Georgia!). But, we really wanted to go with my brother and his family, and this was the best time for them. We usually take our long trips in November—after Jersey Week  and before Thanksgiving week—and the weather has typically cooled off and the crowds are very low.


We were there the first week of October 4th - 12th (our school fall break) and it was not crowded. We did a lot of stand by rides between our FP+ rides and it was hot but not so hot it bothered us, We are from GA also so we can cope. We were also there in July. Now that was hot! And it rained every day so no more July trips for us lol. We will be back again Christmas week and it is really crowded but we secured all or FP+ and purchased the CL FP+ so it will be cake.


----------



## MommaBerd

Jimmy Mouse said:


> We were there the first week of October 4th - 12th (our school fall break) and it was not crowded. We did a lot of stand by rides between our FP+ rides and it was hot but not so hot it bothered us, We are from GA also so we can cope. We were also there in July. Now that was hot! And it rained every day so no more July trips for us lol. We will be back again Christmas week and it is really crowded but we secured all or FP+ and purchased the CL FP+ so it will be cake.



Just goes to show that we all experience things differently.  I can’t imagine ever going in July, though!


----------



## bluecastle

Just read on a WL FBk page that the 7th floor concierge level will be starting a 51 day refurb starting in January. I am assuming the floor by floor long over-due refurb of the lodge will be happening after that. I'll be able to confirm when I go in January, although I'll be staying in the Copper Creek section which I don't think will be part of the refurb. It will be sad to see those headboards disappear as the Disney generic refurbing reaches the WL.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Christmas comes early to Pin Traders at Disney Springs


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1188564342515687424


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/disney-skyliner-gondola-system-has-transported-1-million-guests/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

A Frozen Holiday Wish’ and More Holiday Entertainment Debuts November 3rd at Magic Kingdom


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1188811323519520769


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...-of-coco-returns-to-epcot-for-dia-de-muertos/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Iconic Disney’s Hollywood Studios Sign Removed from Animation Courtyard Archway  .... I presume to make way for the new style logo one


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1188833082146725895


----------



## rteetz

*News

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/bus...0191028-3tawlbhlrfbs7gi4zl7j7v5uuu-story.html*


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...y-world-resort/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q1wo1017190015A


----------



## wareagle57

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> A Frozen Holiday Wish’ and More Holiday Entertainment Debuts November 3rd at Magic Kingdom
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1188811323519520769



Do we know if non-party guests will still be able to stay for the first Castle Lighting like in years past? This year the lighting is after official park closing.


----------



## rteetz

Mandalorian posters 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1188847919232761858


----------



## disneygirlsng

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> A Frozen Holiday Wish’ and More Holiday Entertainment Debuts November 3rd at Magic Kingdom
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1188811323519520769


*rearranges plans for next Sunday*


----------



## Sarah1024

TheMaxRebo said:


> If it works like at Disney only those in your party with the AP can use the AP Lanes - you can't bring non-AP holders with you


We just got back from our trip in September and I was told that of course my family could come through with me if I had an AP.  It was never an issue.


----------



## Candlelady

Sarah1024 said:


> We just got back from our trip in September and I was told that of course my family could come through with me if I had an AP.  It was never an issue.


Same here.  We just returned and I brought two without an AP through the line and had no issues.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/new-...neys-animal-kingdom-ride-share-modifications/


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1188863245106335751


----------



## rteetz

*News*

An article to basically tell us nothing as usual 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...oliday-offerings-at-walt-disney-world-resort/


----------



## rteetz

*News

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/diwa...s-first-animal-kingdom-holiday-decor-of-2019/*


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> An article to basically tell us nothing as usual
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...oliday-offerings-at-walt-disney-world-resort/




Oh but you know my luck! Of course there's a discount on JBJB party BEFORE we get there.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

SaintsManiac said:


> Oh but you know my luck! Of course there's a discount on JBJB party BEFORE we get there.


I can't figure how you get the discount, we go Nov 22...


----------



## SaintsManiac

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I can't figure how you get the discount, we go Nov 22...




You need to call.

*Save 20% on the Jingle Bell, Jingle BAM! Holiday Dessert Party*
Experience dazzling new heights of festive joy at this yummy, yuletide celebration and enjoy a merry discount on parties held from November 8 to 23, 2019.

Delight in holiday-inspired snacks, delicious desserts, wine, beer, and specialty alcoholic and non-alcoholic beverages. Menu favorites include the classic Yule log and cheese fondue with pretzel bread and Gingerbread martinis. Enjoy our new location along Echo Lake—offering a beautiful view of the Christmas Tree while you eat! Plus, while you sip and savor, you can mingle with a VIP Disney Character!
*Reservations*
To book and use your Annual Passholder discount, call (407) WDW-PASS (939-7277). Guests under the age of 18 must have parent or guardian permission to call.
*Important Information*
The 20% discount applies to the non-discounted dessert party price. Valid for the Passholder and up to 7 Guests. A separate ticket for admission to Disney's Hollywood Studios is required and is not included in the dessert party price.


----------



## David Gardner

tarak said:


> I suspect they have a full-time staff person who just sits around and figures out how to increase profits at the parks.



Only one? I'd bet there's a department dedicated to squeezing pennies.


----------



## jade1

Way behind so probably old news but oh well.


----------



## merry_nbright

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/diwa...s-first-animal-kingdom-holiday-decor-of-2019/*



Diwali was yesterday, so I’m surprised they didn’t do this a little earlier!


----------



## mcjaco

The Buzzy Story gets weirder.

NBA's Lopez is Part of the Buzzy Mystery


----------



## rteetz

mcjaco said:


> The Buzzy Story gets weirder.
> 
> NBA's Lopez is Part of the Buzzy Mystery


Posted earlier, I think the CPA guy is more fishy than Lopez’s involvement. Very strange case all around. Makes Spikes look even worse too.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## unbanshee

merry_nbright said:


> Diwali was yesterday, so I’m surprised they didn’t do this a little earlier!



I think the decor was in place for Diwali, it's possible that BlogMickey didn't get these on installation day


----------



## TomServo27

The Disney plus is killing it with their commercials. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1188817697284349957


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

New Manderlorian trailer

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...ead-of-release/amp/?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## ksromack

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> A Frozen Holiday Wish’ and More Holiday Entertainment Debuts November 3rd at Magic Kingdom
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1188811323519520769


That castle is at its peak during the holidays!


TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> New Manderlorian trailer
> 
> https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...ead-of-release/amp/?__twitter_impression=true


Goosebumps!!!


----------



## bluecastle

TomServo27 said:


> The Disney plus is killing it with their commercials.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1188817697284349957


I saw this during the Treehouse of Horror marathon tonight on FX. Loved it!


----------



## rteetz

Big Star Wars news 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1189023939424473088


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1189032752915419137


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/10/under-sea-journey-of-little-mermaid.html


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Big Star Wars news
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1189023939424473088



I am sure the Netflix execs have a bit of a smile on their face with this news given all the live Disney+ has been getting lately


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> Big Star Wars news
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1189023939424473088


Probably a move in the right direction, they’re too much of a risk now.


----------



## Brianstl

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1189032752915419137


My guess is this means he is in all but name actually running Lucas Films now, too.


----------



## rteetz

Brianstl said:


> My guess is this means he is in all but name actually running Lucas Films now, too.


I don’t know about that. I think this is more likely about his Star Wars project.


----------



## jknezek

An interesting take on the Star Wars news. I somewhat agree, though I also feel that producers, directors, etc don't have to go one way or the other and often show plenty of flexibility in switching between genres and tropes. Taika Waitita is a pretty good example as I love Thor: Ragnorak but clearly the man can switch gears when he puts up something like Jojo Rabbit next. Anyway, we will see what this next chapter of Star Wars brings. I could just be an oddball however given how little I liked The Last Jedi and how much I enjoyed Solo, but this column about D&D giving up on their SW's trilogy is an interesting read.

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/films/2...ition-would-have-galactic-travesty-lucasfilm/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...om-park-with-more-nights-and-more-wicked-fun/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...om-park-with-more-nights-and-more-wicked-fun/



oh good, not going on the week we are there in February


----------



## Lalalyn

TheMaxRebo said:


> oh good, not going on the week we are there in February



So it is going on the week we are there.  And it is scheduled for a Friday night on a day and night we intended to spend at MK.  I know they don't close the park early for it, but how do folks think it will  impact crowds that day and night?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Lalalyn said:


> So it is going on the week we are there.  And it is scheduled for a Friday night on a day and night we intended to spend at MK.  I know they don't close the park early for it, but how do folks think it will  impact crowds that day and night?



It says that they let those guests with tickets in at 7pm so they can see the Fireworks before the event so my guess would be that it would be more crowded for Fireworks that night but the rest of the day might be a bit lower crowds due to people wanting to avoid the park that has a party that night


----------



## SaharanTea

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am sure the Netflix execs have a bit of a smile on their face with this news given all the live Disney+ has been getting lately



As a Game of Thrones fan, I'd say the Netflix execs are the ones that should be worried.   These guys ended that show in shambles, and Gemini Man bombed.

Disney made the right move here in my opinion.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/snea...g-to-2019-mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party/


----------



## sachilles

3 hard ticket events scheduled during our February/March trip, 2 DVC and 1 $$ after hours event.


----------



## jknezek

Interesting profile of a guy leading a very high profile effort at Disney right now. Speculation if it D+ is successful, Kevin Mayer may reap the CEO benefit when Iger finally does leave.

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...sney-ceo-it-may-be-streaming-head-kevin-mayer


----------



## scrappinginontario

sachilles said:


> 3 hard ticket events scheduled during our February/March trip, 2 DVC and 1 $$ after hours event.


As disappointing as this is, my experience has been that attending a park where a hard ticket event is being held in the evening is the very best day to go!  The event will cause many  people to choose a different park and you will be able to do a lot more than normal in less amount of time.

We now plan our MK days in September on party days and get tons done between 9am and 6pm!


----------



## sachilles

scrappinginontario said:


> As disappointing as this is, my experience has been that attending a park where a hard ticket event is being held in the evening is the very best day to go!  The event will cause many  people to choose a different park and you will be able to do a lot more than normal in less amount of time.
> 
> We now plan our MK days in September on party days and get tons done between 9am and 6pm!


I'm not necessarily disappointed, more surprised. We intend to try to attend the 2 DVC ones.


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> Interesting profile of a guy leading a very high profile effort at Disney right now. Speculation if it D+ is successful, Kevin Mayer may reap the CEO benefit when Iger finally does leave.
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...sney-ceo-it-may-be-streaming-head-kevin-mayer


Yeah this has been speculation for a while now


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> Yeah this has been speculation for a while now


I'm sure. It was a good profile though for those that don't follow these kinds of things in depth. Why the darn links show up that way is an absolute mystery to me.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> Big Star Wars news
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1189023939424473088



Good riddance. Can't write their way out of a paper bag without source material from someone else.




jknezek said:


> An interesting take on the Star Wars news. I somewhat agree, though I also feel that producers, directors, etc don't have to go one way or the other and often show plenty of flexibility in switching between genres and tropes. Taika Waitita is a pretty good example as I love Thor: Ragnorak but clearly the man can switch gears when he puts up something like Jojo Rabbit next. Anyway, we will see what this next chapter of Star Wars brings. I could just be an oddball however given how little I liked The Last Jedi and how much I enjoyed Solo, but this column about D&D giving up on their SW's trilogy is an interesting read.
> 
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/films/2...ition-would-have-galactic-travesty-lucasfilm/



You're not an oddball. Last Jedi was pretty but awful. Loved Solo. Solo got back to the old adventure vibe.


----------



## Brocktoon

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am sure the Netflix execs have a bit of a smile on their face with this news given all the live Disney+ has been getting lately



I still get one-at-a-time Blurays via Netflix to catch up on recent stuff that isn't streamed (like the new Godzilla, John Wick 3 etc ...).  I noticed that so far the new Lion King is showing unknown availability.  There's been some rumors that Netflix may decide not carry any new Disney branded physical media.  If true this would be a pretty stupid move as it would just drive more people to Disney+ instead of keeping the Bluray/DVD option for the Marvel/Lucas/Disney stuff.

I called DVD.com and they said they should continue to get the new Disney Blurays, but they don't know why there's not an ETA for the Lion King.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Good riddance. Can't write their way out of a paper bag without source material from someone else.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Class action lawsuit filed against Fuel Rod

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/clas...ction-of-new-swap-fees-at-disney-theme-parks/


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Class action lawsuit filed against Fuel Rod
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/clas...ction-of-new-swap-fees-at-disney-theme-parks/


Good luck with that...


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Class action lawsuit filed against Fuel Rod
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/clas...ction-of-new-swap-fees-at-disney-theme-parks/



I like that this and the Universal drink lawsuit both popped up at roughly the same time for basically the same thing.   Misusing the word unlimited.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/free-mickey-beignets-for-annual-passholders-at-scat-cats-club/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...festival-return-to-disneyland-resort-in-2020/


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1189220589187354626


----------



## jade1

Couple more minor pics from yesterday.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Three new designs and the return of an older design are now available for Disney Visa cardholders.   The vintage Mickey card design has returned along with the Millennium Falcon, Chewbacca, and characters from the Toy Story movies.   Sorcerer Mickey is no longer available.

https://www.chase.com/personal/credit-cards/disney/card-design.html


----------



## SaintsManiac

crazy4wdw said:


> Three new designs and the return of an older design are now available for Disney Visa cardholders.   The vintage Mickey card design has returned along with the Millennium Falcon, Chewbacca, and characters from the Toy Story movies.   Sorcerer Mickey is no longer available.
> 
> https://www.chase.com/personal/credit-cards/disney/card-design.html




Hmmm might be time for a change!


----------



## wareagle57

The Pho said:


> I like that this and the Universal drink lawsuit both popped up at roughly the same time for basically the same thing.   Misusing the word unlimited.



What is the Universal lawsuit? I bought one of those pilsner mugs because they told me I'd be able to use it in most places in City Walk. (I'm not going to lug it around the parks with me) Every place I went to told me no, and finally guest relations said nowhere would take it in City Walk. I understood the reasoning they gave me as to why, and it makes sense. But TMs should be trained to know where those are good.


----------



## skeeter31

crazy4wdw said:


> Three new designs and the return of an older design are now available for Disney Visa cardholders.   The vintage Mickey card design has returned along with the Millennium Falcon, Chewbacca, and characters from the Toy Story movies.   Sorcerer Mickey is no longer available.
> 
> https://www.chase.com/personal/credit-cards/disney/card-design.html


They really need to increase the amount of designs available for the card. With the Disney brand behind it, you’d think they’d have unlimited design choices, instead we’ve been stuck with 2-4 Star Wars designs, 1-2 Pixar designs, and a few very generic either original 5 or castle designs since card inception. In fact, I’m pretty sure the amount of designs has decreased since the card was originally released. And I miss the days when they had a separate set of designs for the premier card level, but that’s gone by the way side as well.


----------



## Moliphino

wareagle57 said:


> What is the Universal lawsuit? I bought one of those pilsner mugs because they told me I'd be able to use it in most places in City Walk. (I'm not going to lug it around the parks with me) Every place I went to told me no, and finally guest relations said nowhere would take it in City Walk. I understood the reasoning they gave me as to why, and it makes sense. But TMs should be trained to know where those are good.



"Unlimited" refills on their souvenir cups when you are locked out for 10 minutes after each fill up.

https://topclassactions.com/lawsuit...on-says-souvenir-cup-refills-arent-unlimited/


----------



## Sweettears

crazy4wdw said:


> Three new designs and the return of an older design are now available for Disney Visa cardholders.   The vintage Mickey card design has returned along with the Millennium Falcon, Chewbacca, and characters from the Toy Story movies.   Sorcerer Mickey is no longer available.
> 
> https://www.chase.com/personal/credit-cards/disney/card-design.html


Interesting. I just had my Sorcerer Mickey card compromised and I received a new Sorcerer card a few days ago.


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> You're not an oddball. Last Jedi was pretty but awful. Loved Solo. Solo got back to the old adventure vibe.



No, I'm the oddball  I really enjoyed Solo, but I also liked Last Jedi. I also really liked the first Malificient. I think I like when a movie challenges my expectation. I also don't hold canon very near and dear.


----------



## rteetz

soniam said:


> No, I'm the oddball  I really enjoyed Solo, but I also liked Last Jedi. I also really liked the first Malificient. I think I like when a movie challenges my expectation. I also don't hold canon very near and dear.


I also liked Last Jedi.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> I also liked Last Jedi.



Me three!


----------



## DisneyPlanner14

How long did the refurbishment of all star movies take? We are staying at music late April 2020 in a family suite and I’m hoping the refurbishments will be done. Not sure if this is just a pipe dream or not but one can hope!


----------



## Ambehnke

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/free-mickey-beignets-for-annual-passholders-at-scat-cats-club/


I would probably buy a lot more random drinks and other crap if there were more incentives like this. I’m a sucker for “free”.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Let's just agree we're all a bit 'odd' with our movie choices.


----------



## mikepizzo

crazy4wdw said:


> Three new designs and the return of an older design are now available for Disney Visa cardholders.   The vintage Mickey card design has returned along with the Millennium Falcon, Chewbacca, and characters from the Toy Story movies.   Sorcerer Mickey is no longer available.
> 
> https://www.chase.com/personal/credit-cards/disney/card-design.html



I currently have the Sorcerer Mickey design, but our card expires in 2020.  I used to have the previous Vintage Mickey one pictured below.  That was my favorite.  The new Vintage Mickey will be the next one I get.  






EDIT:  Was just thinking...some of their gift card designs would be great for a credit card.  

My wife got a red and gold tinkerbell gift card (no value) in the mail.  I can see that being a really nice credit card.  But since Disney has removed all of their gift card designs from their gift card website, they obviously don't care.


----------



## hertamaniac

WRT to the unlimited phrasing, I interpret it as not an infinite offering.  It would be unlimited until the vendor chooses to alter it's business model and charge for the same product.  It is up to a competitor to undercut that vendor in hopes to capture market share.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/hybr...for-menu-items-within-star-wars-galaxys-edge/


----------



## firefly_ris

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/hybr...for-menu-items-within-star-wars-galaxys-edge/



Fair compromise, I think. I'm sure it's all a difficult line to walk between the types of visitors.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hertamaniac said:


> WRT to the unlimited phrasing, I interpret it as not an infinite offering.  It would be unlimited until the vendor chooses to alter it's business model and charge for the same product.  It is up to a competitor to undercut that vendor in hopes to capture market share.



I think that is the argument the companies will be making but the lawyers on the other side will argue against it

To me the Universal soda one seems like a bit of a weak argument - they are still not stopping you from ever getting more soda again, just you need to wait 10 mins (which seems fair, otherwise people would just get some and dump it into a larger container we and get more and dump, repeat)

The fuel rod I can at least understand the complaint as the vision of always being able to exchange for a charged one I think was a big motivator in people buying them.  Had they known it was limited time their decision to buy or not might have been different (although I agree that they never said it was forever)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

firefly_ris said:


> Fair compromise, I think. I'm sure it's all a difficult line to walk between the types of visitors.



I agree - and probably where, in reality, it needs to be to try and appeal to the Uber fans that want immersion but also the average guest (which is the majority of guests) who need to be able to navigate the land without any hindrances


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...om-park-with-more-nights-and-more-wicked-fun/


So .. this is essentially a "spring" party at Magic Kingdom now? 
So .. it seems a lot more expensive than the Christmas/Halloween parties and with entry not until 7:00 PM, doesn't seem to be as much of a value as those parties. 

Looks fun, but what's the value for the additional cost? The free popcorn/ice cream and drinks?

To me, the previous parties could be considered worth it because you got in 3-4 hours before the event even officially started. But only being there for 5 hours max seems crazy over-priced. 

That being said .. I am sure these things will sell fairly well, BUT a lot less crowded than the other parties because of the late nights and non-early entry.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/revi...t-refreshing-drink-at-star-wars-galaxys-edge/


----------



## scrappinginontario

tlmadden73 said:


> So .. this is essentially a "spring" party at Magic Kingdom now?
> So .. it seems a lot more expensive than the Christmas/Halloween parties and with entry not until 7:00 PM, doesn't seem to be as much of a value as those parties.
> 
> Looks fun, but what's the value for the additional cost? The free popcorn/ice cream and drinks?
> 
> To me, the previous parties could be considered worth it because you got in 3-4 hours before the event even officially started. But only being there for 5 hours max seems crazy over-priced.
> 
> That being said .. I am sure these things will sell fairly well, BUT a lot less crowded than the other parties because of the late nights and non-early entry.


To me it seems extra expensive in that there are not any meet and greets with the villains which is something I'm guessing those attending would have wanted to do.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> So .. this is essentially a "spring" party at Magic Kingdom now?
> So .. it seems a lot more expensive than the Christmas/Halloween parties and with entry not until 7:00 PM, doesn't seem to be as much of a value as those parties.
> 
> Looks fun, but what's the value for the additional cost? The free popcorn/ice cream and drinks?
> 
> To me, the previous parties could be considered worth it because you got in 3-4 hours before the event even officially started. But only being there for 5 hours max seems crazy over-priced.
> 
> That being said .. I am sure these things will sell fairly well, BUT a lot less crowded than the other parties because of the late nights and non-early entry.





scrappinginontario said:


> To me it seems extra expensive in that there are not any meet and greets with the villains which is something I'm guessing those attending would have wanted to do.



vs comparing it to a holiday party, this is more of the after hours event with promised low crowds, but with the Villains theme added.

I've heard mixed things as it can be a challenge as it is really a combination of 2 events: the after hours event (so try to do rides with little/no lines) but also the Villains entertainment -> so people who try to do both feel like they don't get enough of either done.  But other people seem to love it

But that is why the higher price vs the holiday parties


----------



## jknezek

tlmadden73 said:


> So .. this is essentially a "spring" party at Magic Kingdom now?
> So .. it seems a lot more expensive than the Christmas/Halloween parties and with entry not until 7:00 PM, doesn't seem to be as much of a value as those parties.
> 
> Looks fun, but what's the value for the additional cost? The free popcorn/ice cream and drinks?
> 
> To me, the previous parties could be considered worth it because you got in 3-4 hours before the event even officially started. But only being there for 5 hours max seems crazy over-priced.
> 
> That being said .. I am sure these things will sell fairly well, BUT a lot less crowded than the other parties because of the late nights and non-early entry.


It's just part of making MK a 2 ticket a day park. It doesn't have to be good. You just have to get the first timers, one timers, and occasional guests to experience enough FOMO to pay for it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disney shared details on collection of Pixar SparksShorts coming to Disney+

A number of these look interesting (some have been released already, others are new) and I love how there are so many different animation styles going on


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1189545742026903556


----------



## rteetz

https://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/disney-rumor-round-up-october-2019/


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1189546245355782145


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1189546245355782145


Don't know about the show, but that picture is ADORABLE!


----------



## MissGina5

jknezek said:


> It's just part of making MK a 2 ticket a day park. It doesn't have to be good. You just have to get the first timers, one timers, and occasional guests to experience enough FOMO to pay for it.


I enjoyed villains after hours. I think the perk is that the crowds are lighter. Even lighter than during most parties. AND it has a theme to make it extra special. Now I do think they are over-doing it a little but my sister pointed out that this might actually be a benefit for cast-members. They can work the hours for extra pay maybe? So while it's harder on us perhaps there is some benefit for the cast.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


>



that looks really fun and I bet it was fun for the people behind it to figure out how to make it work


Feels like there are so many things coming to Disney+ ... I want to see the list of shows ideas that didn't get approved!


----------



## sherlockmiles

rteetz said:


>



OMG I LOVE IT!!!!!

THAT would be my reason to sign up......


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update *

https://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/bon...hotos---demolition-of-bongos-now-underway.htm


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update *

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/disney-begins-gutting-bongos-at-disney-springs/


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1189557572660936704


----------



## rteetz

*News *

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ercancia-arrives-in-mexico-pavilion-at-epcot/


----------



## rteetz

*News *

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/h...opens-door-disneys-24-hour-operations-1250585


----------



## splash327

MissGina5 said:


> I enjoyed villains after hours. I think the perk is that the crowds are lighter. Even lighter than during most parties. AND it has a theme to make it extra special. Now I do think they are over-doing it a little but my sister pointed out that this might actually be a benefit for cast-members. They can work the hours for extra pay maybe? So while it's harder on us perhaps there is some benefit for the cast.



Cast is scheduled for these and the parties just like normal hours.   My son worked several after hours and now parties but he didn't choose to work them.   It was just part of his normal workload.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/christmas-lights-arrive-in-dinoland-usa-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## BorderTenny

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/christmas-lights-arrive-in-dinoland-usa-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/


At least they managed to make it look amateurish like the rest of the land.


----------



## sherlockmiles

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/christmas-lights-arrive-in-dinoland-usa-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/



Guess they're moving away from the overnight, magical transformation for the holidays.


----------



## rteetz

sherlockmiles said:


> Guess they're moving away from the overnight, magical transformation for the holidays.


Animal Kingdom is getting a lot more this year.

Magic Kingdom is still done over a couple nights.


----------



## SaintsManiac

So excited about AK Christmas I could scream!!!!


----------



## crazy4wdw

mikepizzo said:


> I currently have the Sorcerer Mickey design, but our card expires in 2020.  I used to have the previous Vintage Mickey one pictured below.  That was my favorite.  The new Vintage Mickey will be the next one I get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:  Was just thinking...some of their gift card designs would be great for a credit card.
> 
> My wife got a red and gold tinkerbell gift card (no value) in the mail.  I can see that being a really nice credit card.  But since Disney has removed all of their gift card designs from their gift card website, they obviously don't care.


I was very disappointed when the vintage Mickey design was discontinued so I'm ecstatic it has returned.   I've already requested an update to my card design to the vingate Mickey.   Hate to tell you, but the Disney gift card designs have now been homogenized.  There are only two to three different designs available now for the gift cards.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.wdwmagic.com/events/mic...scary-halloween-party-season-now-sold-out.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/jingle-cruise-returns-to-magic-kingdom-november-2nd/


----------



## hertamaniac

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think that is the argument the companies will be making but the lawyers on the other side will argue against it
> 
> To me the Universal soda one seems like a bit of a weak argument - they are still not stopping you from ever getting more soda again, just you need to wait 10 mins (which seems fair, otherwise people would just get some and dump it into a larger container we and get more and dump, repeat)
> 
> The fuel rod I can at least understand the complaint as the vision of always being able to exchange for a charged one I think was a big motivator in people buying them.  Had they known it was limited time their decision to buy or not might have been different (although I agree that they never said it was forever)



But doesn't this open a Pandora's box (non-WDW related)?  We've heard the unlimited refills on popcorn/soda at movie theaters years ago, but that wasn't a free pass to fill your trash bags.  Maybe that's not the best example.

A slippery slope for sure, but I think that some users of the fuel rods are feeling that false advertising scenario. Based on what I know of batteries, I feel the market window for fuel rods is closing out, rapidly. As capacity increases with the native batteries in the devices, I sense the exchange model will slowly erode. Yes I know that more features/capabilities requires more energy, but the cross-over point from a cost study would be very interesting.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hertamaniac said:


> But doesn't this open a Pandora's box (non-WDW related)?  We've heard the unlimited refills on popcorn/soda at movie theaters years ago, but that wasn't a free pass to fill your trash bags.  Maybe that's not the best example.



yeah, I agree, which is why to me, of the two, the Universal one has less of a case.  You need to show that this is a significant negative impact vs what was advertized and is really only being able to fill up your soda 6 times in an hour a "singnificant" negative impact vs the abuse they are trying to prevent?



hertamaniac said:


> A slippery slope for sure, but I think that some users of the fuel rods are feeling that false advertising scenario. Based on what I know of batteries, I feel the market window for fuel rods is closing out, rapidly. As capacity increases with the native batteries in the devices, I sense the exchange model will slowly erode. Yes I know that more features/capabilities requires more energy, but the cross-over point from a cost study would be very interesting.



yeah, i think most people knew or can understand that this wasn't something that was going to last for 20 years ... but it does seem like a quick change and if you recently purchased one I could see feeling like a bit of bait and switch.  maybe if they gave like a 6 month notice or something it wouldn't be as much of an issue


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Complete list of Cast Members covered as part of the "One Day At Disney" book and Disney+ Docuseries

Seems like a good variety and people at all levels.  Honestly, more of the "famous" people than I was expecting (stars of TV shows, directors, Bob Iger, etc.) vs more "font line" CMs (still plenty of the later but I had in my head it would be almost exclusively that)

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...n-one-day-at-disney-book-docuseries-revealed/


----------



## SG131

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, i think most people knew or can understand that this wasn't something that was going to last for 20 years ... but it does seem like a quick change and if you recently purchased one I could see feeling like a bit of bait and switch.  maybe if they gave like a 6 month notice or something it wouldn't be as much of an issue


I just purchased one at the end of August and got 3 days worth of unlimited swaps. I at least would have expected to be able to use it for my next couple trips as well.  If I would’ve known this change was coming I certainly wouldn’t have bought it for just 3 days!


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

TheMaxRebo said:


> Honestly, more of the "famous" people than I was expecting (stars of TV shows, directors, Bob Iger, etc.) vs more "font line" CMs (still plenty of the later but I had in my head it would be almost exclusively that)



Agreed.  I could care less about watching Jesse Tyler Fergusson or Robin Roberts get their make-up and hair done.  I'm much more interested in the park performers and costumers and animal keepers and the lady that choreographs the parades!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS/PHOTOS*

A closer look at new elements to Disney Wonder .... The new French Quarter Lounge has taken over the Promenade Lounge, the Cove Cafe has been reimagined, and there’s new fun for teens at Vibe.

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/a-closer-look-at-the-new-spaces-on-the-disney-wonder/


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, i think most people knew or can understand that this wasn't something that was going to last for 20 years ... but it does seem like a quick change and if you recently purchased one I could see feeling like a bit of bait and switch. maybe if they gave like a 6 month notice or something it wouldn't be as much of an issue


Realistically any program out there is up for change (majority place a clause in there too that things are subject to change). If I sued every company or entity out there that just up and changed something I wouldn't have any time to do anything else.

I also do feel this one is a bit different than Universal's lawsuit. I feel like that one is more about how it's advertised or well lack there of to consumers. Whereas Disney's fuel rod never said "unlimited swaps forever" I'm sure it probably said "subject to change yadda yadda yadda".

All that said that does not mean I don't understand how it feels to be burned by something or feel like if only you had known kind of thing.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/abcs-senior-vp-communications-exiting-1251334


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ball-coach-in-dramedy-series-for-disney-plus/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ball-coach-in-dramedy-series-for-disney-plus/



Maybe he got in trouble because Aunt Becky paid him off to admit her kids to the college


----------



## NoTime42

On one hand, I think the unlimited lawsuits seem silly.  On the other hand, what would happen to Disney+ if all internet providers used data caps like satellite instead of “unlimited” data?


----------



## rteetz

*News*

SeaWorld Orlando Celebrates the Holidays With Their Annual Christmas Celebration!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Junior’s “Puppy Dog Pals” Renewed For a Fourth Season


----------



## afan

NoTime42 said:


> On one hand, I think the unlimited lawsuits seem silly.  On the other hand, what would happen to Disney+ if all internet providers used data caps like satellite instead of “unlimited” data?



It's already known that they throttle it and slow it down.


----------



## ksromack

TheMaxRebo said:


> Maybe he got in trouble because Aunt Becky paid him off to admit her kids to the college


I'm pretty sure he put her on the basketball team....with a scholarship


----------



## rteetz

Coming to you live from WDW for the next 5 days!


----------



## mikepizzo

crazy4wdw said:


> I was very disappointed when the vintage Mickey design was discontinued so I'm ecstatic it has returned.   I've already requested an update to my card design to the vingate Mickey.   Hate to tell you, but the Disney gift card designs have now been homogenized.  There are only two to three different designs available now for the gift cards.



Yeah, it's a real shame.  My mother's former boss got us a really beautiful Disney Gift Card for our wedding.  My wife consolidates all of our gift cards onto that one.  She loves it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney Junior’s “Puppy Dog Pals” Renewed For a Fourth Season



I know compared to a lot of news this isn't a big deal, but this is a cute show an not many Disney Jr shows go beyond 3 years so kind of a big deal


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney Junior’s “Puppy Dog Pals” Renewed For a Fourth Season



 Rolly and Bingo can eat for another year!


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> Coming to you live from WDW for the next 5 days!



Have Fun!  Enjoy! and keep us up to date.


----------



## shoreward

rteetz said:


> Coming to you live from WDW for the next 5 days!


Your timing is excellent.  You are missing out on about 4" of snow back home. 
                                                          ☃


----------



## Gusey

*News
*


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disney Shares first look at Peter Pan mosaic mural at Riviera Hotel

I am glad Disney is continuing to do mosaics and murals, but not really sure how Peter Pan fits the Riviera theme

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...r-pan-mosaic-mural-at-disneys-riviera-resort/


----------



## firefly_ris

_"The Peter Pan mural presents a magical scene of London at night, with Peter Pan, Wendy, Michael, and John flying off to Neverland. More than 500,000 hand-cut tiles were laid by hand to create this amazing mosaic."_

Am I missing something? Because what's pictured is Neverland, not London. Maybe I am just low on coffee.


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disney Shares first look at Peter Pan mosaic mural at Riviera Hotel
> 
> I am glad Disney is continuing to do mosaics and murals, but not really sure how Peter Pan fits the Riviera theme
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...r-pan-mosaic-mural-at-disneys-riviera-resort/



It's pretty, it's Disney, I'll take it!


----------



## Moliphino

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disney Shares first look at Peter Pan mosaic mural at Riviera Hotel
> 
> I am glad Disney is continuing to do mosaics and murals, *but not really sure how Peter Pan fits the Riviera theme*
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...r-pan-mosaic-mural-at-disneys-riviera-resort/



Yeah, that.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

firefly_ris said:


> _"The Peter Pan mural presents a magical scene of London at night, with Peter Pan, Wendy, Michael, and John flying off to Neverland. More than 500,000 hand-cut tiles were laid by hand to create this amazing mosaic."_
> 
> Am I missing something? Because what's pictured is Neverland, not London. Maybe I am just low on coffee.



defintiely not just you - unless they mean the other mural will be that scene?  But article definitely reads like the other mural will be something other than Peter Pan and then they meet together at the top


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Moliphino said:


> Yeah, that.



and it seems it would have made more sense to do a London themed Peter Pan lounge at the Grand Floridian and then use Beauty and the Beast at the French Riviera themed hotel

but what do I know


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...g-your-rundisney-race-calendar-for-2020-2021/


----------



## firefly_ris

TheMaxRebo said:


> defintiely not just you - unless they mean the other mural will be that scene?  But article definitely reads like the other mural will be something other than Peter Pan and then they meet together at the top



Right? They ask "what do you think the other scene will be?" But I feel like they accidentally just told us what the other scene will be. Thanks good to know it's not just me, lol.


----------



## Helvetica

TheMaxRebo said:


> and it seems it would have made more sense to do a London themed Peter Pan lounge at the Grand Floridian and then use Beauty and the Beast at the French Riviera themed hotel
> 
> but what do I know



They're theming it to Europe generally, not just France.


----------



## Moliphino

Helvetica said:


> They're theming it to Europe generally, not just France.



The Riviera is not just France, but it definitely doesn't include the UK. Or Neverland.


----------



## fatmanatee

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...g-your-rundisney-race-calendar-for-2020-2021/


So I guess that means no DL races for 2021.


----------



## jlundeen

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disney Shares first look at Peter Pan mosaic mural at Riviera Hotel
> 
> I am glad Disney is continuing to do mosaics and murals, but not really sure how Peter Pan fits the Riviera theme
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...r-pan-mosaic-mural-at-disneys-riviera-resort/


Looking at the photos on the Disney Resort Riviera page, it looks like much of the art work in this new resort is dedicated to Disney Animation...  

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...a-resort/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q2wo0314190320190043C


----------



## MissGina5

TheMaxRebo said:


> and it seems it would have made more sense to do a London themed Peter Pan lounge at the Grand Floridian and then use Beauty and the Beast at the French Riviera themed hotel
> 
> but what do I know


I wouldnt mind IP in the resorts if it didnt feel so thoughtlessly placed


----------



## Moliphino

MissGina5 said:


> I wouldnt mind IP in the resorts if it didnt feel so thoughtlessly placed



Yeah, it's the disregard for cohesive theming that really bothers me. Same with the tower at CSR - why is there a  Barcelona/Spain themed tower in a Mexican/American Southwest themed resort? Sure there is Spanish influence in those areas, but it's definitely not the same thing as Spain. Is next up a Parisian tower at POFQ?


----------



## rteetz

Work happening on the exterior of the Kidani lobby


----------



## Tigger's ally

Moliphino said:


> Yeah, it's the disregard for cohesive theming that really bothers me. Same with the tower at CSR - why is there a  Barcelona/Spain themed tower in a Mexican/American Southwest themed resort? Sure there is Spanish influence in those areas, but it's definitely not the same thing as Spain. Is next up a Parisian tower at POFQ?



Well, some of It might just be to attract people that normally wouldn't go there........I am one.  I had no desire to stay at the Mexican/American Southwest themed CSR.  I could however (and probably will) be talked into staying at Gran Destino.


----------



## Farro

Tigger's ally said:


> Well, some of It might just be to attract people that normally wouldn't go there........I am one.  I had no desire to stay at the Mexican/American Southwest themed CSR.  I could however (and probably will) be talked into staying at Gran Destino.



The Tower is the only reason we are trying out CSR next May! Looks gorgeous and great reviews!


----------



## MissGina5

Moliphino said:


> Yeah, it's the disregard for cohesive theming that really bothers me. Same with the tower at CSR - why is there a  Barcelona/Spain themed tower in a Mexican/American Southwest themed resort? Sure there is Spanish influence in those areas, but it's definitely not the same thing as Spain. Is next up a Parisian tower at POFQ?


I can see that. At least the styles are similar though. This riviera thing feels very haphazard and when I think of Incredibles at Contemporary, I just feel like there are better fits.


----------



## ksromack

Helvetica said:


> They're theming it to Europe generally, not just France.


I thought it was just themed to "Europe" also because of Walt's love of Europe....but with a name like Riviera, I would think that would really narrow it down to the French and the Italian Riviera.  The French Riviera is definitely "fancier" of the two.....and actually I don't think Italy really calls it's coastline the riviera...they actually call that part of the Mediterranean the Ligurian Sea.  We've spent many days in the Cinque Terra and it's beautiful, but not fancy.


Farro said:


> The Tower is the only reason we are trying out CSR next May! Looks gorgeous and great reviews!


OMGosh, it looks amazing.  I think the tower will be beautiful.  It's on "the list".


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disney backtracks - free fuel rod swaps will continue


----------



## ksromack

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disney backtracks - free fuel rod swaps will continue
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190017811684438017


I'm still glad I purchased my own from Sams last week.  I'll bring the fuel rod but they never seem to work very well for me.


----------



## HolRae

Moliphino said:


> Yeah, it's the disregard for cohesive theming that really bothers me. Same with the tower at CSR - why is there a  Barcelona/Spain themed tower in a Mexican/American Southwest themed resort? Sure there is Spanish influence in those areas, but it's definitely not the same thing as Spain. Is next up a Parisian tower at POFQ?


I agree. I just returned from a stay at the tower. It is beautiful and I enjoy the theming of CSR. I think they should have been separate resorts (like the Port Orleans resorts so they could share pools etc if they didn’t want to add new ones) but forcing the two themes together lessens the overall feel of both.


----------



## only hope

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disney backtracks - free fuel rod swaps will continue



Saw some of these at an airport today and due to the Disney controversy, looked at what they said.  The exact word was “swappable;” nothing about free or unlimited on the
machines.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/chip...ers-during-festival-of-the-holidays-at-epcot/


----------



## andyw715

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disney backtracks - free fuel rod swaps will continue




Fuel Rods are such a scam


----------



## TheMaxRebo

only hope said:


> Saw some of these at an airport today and due to the Disney controversy, looked at what they said.  The exact word was “swappable;” nothing about free or unlimited on the
> machines.



well, them being free was unique to Disney - there was always a charge for the ones at the airports, etc. ... it was at Disney that it advertised on the machines "free"


----------



## rteetz

Somehow underestimated the scope of SWGE. It’s massive and quite incredible.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/new-...-coming-to-the-imagination-pavilion-in-epcot/


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/new-...-coming-to-the-imagination-pavilion-in-epcot/


Lipstick on a pig...


----------



## hertamaniac

andyw715 said:


> Fuel Rods are such a scam



Can you please expand on why you think it is a scam?


----------



## splash327

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, them being free was unique to Disney - there was always a charge for the ones at the airports, etc. ... it was at Disney that it advertised on the machines "free"



The orignial machines in the airports did say free swaps originally.  Only recently they went to swappable.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Roundup Rodeo BBQ goes virtical!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190260143721734145


----------



## TheMaxRebo

splash327 said:


> The orignial machines in the airports did say free swaps originally.  Only recently they went to swappable.



really?  I've never seen free ones at the airports I have been to, only charge for swaps ... maybe depends on location?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/new-...-coming-to-the-imagination-pavilion-in-epcot/



I hope it is like his meet out in Toontown in Disneyland where he meets in different outfits from various films he has been in


----------



## splash327

TheMaxRebo said:


> really?  I've never seen free ones at the airports I have been to, only charge for swaps ... maybe depends on location?



When they first came out they said free swaps.   At least at the airports in Raleigh, NC, Baltimore, MD, Boston, MA and Syracuse, NY.   I used to fly a ton for work and would swap my fuel rod for my old phone I used for netflix on the plane.


----------



## Iowamomof4

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Roundup Rodeo BBQ goes virtical!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190260143721734145



I had heard so little about this since the announcement, I thought for sure it was going the way of so many announced Star Wars projects.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/chip...ers-during-festival-of-the-holidays-at-epcot/



I can finally get it!!! Lol


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Chip and Dale this morning at the ceremony for Disney’s Contemporary Resort gingerbread display!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Great news for DCL Crew Members!

https://disneycruiselineblog.com/20...yCruiseLineBlog+(The+Disney+Cruise+Line+Blog)


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> Somehow underestimated the scope of SWGE. It’s massive and quite incredible.


Pictures don’t do it justice, enjoy it.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> Pictures don’t do it justice, enjoy it.


Without a doubt that’s true.


----------



## Mome Rath

rteetz said:


> Somehow underestimated the scope of SWGE. It’s massive and quite incredible.



Just got back myself... I didn't expect to literally be able to get lost in it, but I did indeed. lol


----------



## andyw715

hertamaniac said:


> Can you please expand on why you think it is a scam?



Low quality (which might not be a big deal since you can swap), low capacity, slow phone charging, expensive.
But they are convenient. 
They (FuelRod) did succeeded in creating a solution(battery swap) for a problem(crappy product) they created. Sounds pretty genius to me.
Especially since (according to their website) there are only 77 locations in the US to swap....

For $30 you can buy a battery pack that has 5-10x capacity and can charge multiple things at once.

I guess these are good for an "omygod!ineedacharge" situation...or for those who don't know about online retail.


----------



## jknezek

Yeah. Less a scam than just not the best alternative. But it is convenient at WDW, which is nothing new. The goal at Disney is to make you overpay for convenience while you are in the bubble. People seem happy to do it. If you bring your own charger, as we do, you have to remember to charge it at night. It's much better than the Fuel Rods but less convenient. On the other hand, we use it many places where you wouldn't find a Fuel Rod. 

To each their own. Scam is not the word I'd use. Just overpriced.


----------



## SG131

andyw715 said:


> Low quality (which might not be a big deal since you can swap), low capacity, slow phone charging, expensive.
> But they are convenient.
> They (FuelRod) did succeeded in creating a solution(battery swap) for a problem(crappy product) they created. Sounds pretty genius to me.
> Especially since (according to their website) there are only 77 locations in the US to swap....
> 
> For $30 you can buy a battery pack that has 5-10x capacity and can charge multiple things at once.
> 
> I guess these are good for an "omygod!ineedacharge" situation...or for those who don't know about online retail.


I know plenty about online retail and am never desperate for a charge, but still found it to be the best option for me.  I paid $20 at my local airport instead of the $30 at the park.  Yes I own other chargers and they have much more capacity, but they are also bulky.  Any of chargers this size are not going to have much capacity, but I find that at disney when I constantly need to be pulling my phone I much prefer a smaller charger.  I also hate to lug something heavy through the parks especially because I tried to enter the parks bagless.  So for the price it got me the size I wanted without the inconvenience of constantly being left with a dead charger.


----------



## Steph15251

rteetz said:


> Without a doubt that’s true.


It is so big ,that I hope they add another ride and show to it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disney has just released some new dates for Disney After Hours in 2020. Here are the details:


Magic Kingdom Park

January 23, 27 & 31
February 3, 10, 17 & 24
March 2, 9, 16, 23 & 30
April 5, 13, 20 & 27
May 5, 11, 18 & 25

Disney’s Animal Kingdom

April 1, 7, 14 & 22
May 2, 9, 16, 19 & 26


https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/addi...nnounced-for-magic-kingdom-and-animal-kingdom


----------



## sherlockmiles

Steph15251 said:


> It is so big ,that I hope they add another ride and show to it.


Watching the original trilogy the other night, I thought that they could easily add a short 5-10 minute dance show - based on the dance done for jabba the hut (without killing the dancers at the end....)  As a choreographer, I thought of several ideas using the movie soundtracks.

Disney can never employ too many dancers IMO.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

sherlockmiles said:


> Watching the original trilogy the other night, I thought that they could easily add a short 5-10 minute dance show - based on the dance done for jabba the hut (without killing the dancers at the end....)  As a choreographer, I thought of several ideas using the movie soundtracks.
> 
> Disney can never employ too many dancers IMO.



Bob Chapek: Mods, please ban this poster


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/chip...ers-during-festival-of-the-holidays-at-epcot/


I am so upset that I cant afford a new AP right now.


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> Somehow underestimated the scope of SWGE. It’s massive and quite incredible.



Curious your thoughts from a younger SW fan if you get time.

I loved SWGE, but have read a lot of guests would have preferred something familiar for the land/s. Like the HP worlds at US/IOA.

Also sure I would have loved familiar W Land/s at SWGE so for me either is great.

Then there's the lack of SW music, even on entering. I'm fine with it but have heard others would prefer it. And I would be fine with SW music.


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disney has just released some new dates for Disney After Hours in 2020. Here are the details:
> 
> 
> Magic Kingdom Park
> 
> January 23, 27 & 31
> February 3, 10, 17 & 24
> March 2, 9, 16, 23 & 30
> April 5, 13, 20 & 27
> May 5, 11, 18 & 25
> 
> Disney’s Animal Kingdom
> 
> April 1, 7, 14 & 22
> May 2, 9, 16, 19 & 26
> 
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/addi...nnounced-for-magic-kingdom-and-animal-kingdom



I'm dying. DYING  I tell you! AK AFTER DARK!!!

Animal Kingdom on 5/9 - how quickly will it sell out do you all think? I'm nervous to buy now because of all that's happened with this trip so far (long story) and tickets are non-refundable.

Do any of you think we would be safe to buy in Feb/March for a May date for Animal Kingdom DAH?


----------



## rteetz

jade1 said:


> Curious your thoughts from a younger SW fan if you get time.
> 
> I loved SWGE, but have read a lot of guests would have preferred something familiar for the land/s. Like the HP worlds at US/IOA.
> 
> Also sure I would have loved familiar W Land/s at SWGE so for me either is great.
> 
> Then there's the lack of SW music, even on entering. I'm fine with it but have heard others would prefer it. And I would be fine with SW music.


I’ll have a full recap soon.


----------



## pooh'smate

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-regal-eagle-smokehouse-coming-soon-to-epcot/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

pooh'smate said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-regal-eagle-smokehouse-coming-soon-to-epcot/



there is a zero percent chance I don't always mistakenly call this the Regal Beagle


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> there is a zero percent chance I don't always mistakenly call this the Regal Beagle


Yeah well..you're to blame now for that getting in my mind. I can't unsee it now


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

pooh'smate said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-regal-eagle-smokehouse-coming-soon-to-epcot/


I'm guessing they added KC chicken because well they needed chicken. While chicken is part of KC style bbq it's not what I would have chosen personally but maybe the flavor of the rubs and sauces will make it a hit. 

That said Disney gonna play it safe here. 

Interested in the whole menu too and what kind of they get.

I'm not into the whole veggie/plant based burgers but it's nice they've included that plus they added bbq jackfruit (which mimics pulled pork though I have yet to try that) on top it so that's neat.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Yeah well..you're to blame now for that getting in my mind. I can't unsee it now



Either that or it's mascot should be Sam the Eagle

The Regal Eagle: A Salute to all of American Cuisine ... but mostly BBQ


----------



## MommaBerd

MissGina5 said:


> I am so upset that I cant afford a new AP right now.



But I’m even more upset that I feel this way about MAGNETS!!!


----------



## mollmoll4

Checking wait times before we head over to MK this morning and it looks like almost 1/2 the park is either not working on the map, or not active right now for some reason.


----------



## Iowamomof4

mollmoll4 said:


> Checking wait times before we head over to MK this morning and it looks like almost 1/2 the park is either not working on the map, or not active right now for some reason.


During morning EMH, only Tomorrowland and Fantasyland are open.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/christmas-decorations-arrive-on-main-street-usa/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MommaBerd said:


> But I’m even more upset that I feel this way about MAGNETS!!!



And I saw someone else on Facebook say the just booked an extra trip just so they can get these magnets


This is why Disney always wins - no matter the complaints, just out out a new magnet and all is forgiven


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> And I saw someone else on Facebook say the just booked an extra trip just so they can get these magnets
> 
> 
> This is why Disney always wins - no matter the complaints, just out out a new magnet and all is forgiven




I was thinking of taking a Lyft to Epcot from Universal on the last day of F&W just to get the dang magnet. I'm so lucky to have a local friend there who scooped up both of them for me. Saved me a ton of time. LOL!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/queu...years-space-ranger-spin-during-refurbishment/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Height balloons at Epcot parking berm

I wonder if this is related to the rumored hotel


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190632699188436992


----------



## rteetz

Epcot today


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190660299583438849


----------



## Pete M

TheMaxRebo said:


> And I saw someone else on Facebook say the just booked an extra trip just so they can get these magnets



 any excuse, right?   I mean, we've planned entire trips around free ice cream (dvc parties) so I certainly can't make fun.  

The magnets will show up on ebay though.  (I've bought a couple for my mom so she has a complete set)


----------



## rteetz

Merry Halloweenmas


----------



## rteetz

Tower Crane going up at The Cove


----------



## rteetz

Ratatouille


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Does anyone know when Disney+ is actually launching? I know it's Tuesday the 12. But like...will it be available at midnight 01? I really want to see the Mandalorian.


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> Ratatouille
> 
> View attachment 449706View attachment 449707View attachment 449708View attachment 449709


Any feel for how the forced perspective tower will fit in once it’s completed


----------



## rteetz

Sweettears said:


> Any feel for how the forced perspective tower will fit in once it’s completed


I think it will work.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Does anyone know when Disney+ is actually launching? I know it's Tuesday the 12. But like...will it be available at midnight 01? I really want to see the Mandalorian.



According to this site it starts at 12am


----------



## Iowamomof4

TheMaxRebo said:


> According to this site it starts at 12am
> View attachment 449734



Eastern? I assume so.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Iowamomof4 said:


> Eastern? I assume so.



I am in the Eastern Time zone so I assume it was set to the setting on my browser/phone


----------



## ksromack

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Does anyone know when Disney+ is actually launching? I know it's Tuesday the 12. But like...will it be available at midnight 01? I really want to see the Mandalorian.


So we are trying to figure out how to watch Disney+.  We have a smart TV and hubby was looking today to see if there was  an app to download for it.  We have Amazon Prime, Netflix, etc.....but no where was the Disney+ app.  Any ideas how this will make itself known?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

ksromack said:


> So we are trying to figure out how to watch Disney+.  We have a smart TV and hubby was looking today to see if there was  an app to download for it.  We have Amazon Prime, Netflix, etc.....but no where was the Disney+ app.  Any ideas how this will make itself known?



I'm assuming It'll show up in the ap store when the service starts. Hopefully.


----------



## ksromack

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm assuming It'll show up in the ap store when the service starts. Hopefully.


Thanks!  We were just trying to figure this out.  I'm actually a little surprised we aren't able to download it now......I'm picturing all of us downloading the app then watching the countdown!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ksromack said:


> Thanks!  We were just trying to figure this out.  I'm actually a little surprised we aren't able to download it now......I'm picturing all of us downloading the app then watching the countdown!



Althought knowing Disney IT, more likely all of us will try to download the app at the same time, their system crashes, and a bunch of threads get started related to the app not downloading


----------



## hertamaniac

ksromack said:


> So we are trying to figure out how to watch Disney+.  We have a smart TV and hubby was looking today to see if there was  an app to download for it.  We have Amazon Prime, Netflix, etc.....but no where was the Disney+ app.  Any ideas how this will make itself known?



That's where I'm at as well.  I have Roku and a smart TV, but I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Iowamomof4

We use a Firestick and Wii-U (also have a PS4) to access Youtube, Prime Video, Netflix, and Hulu. As of now, I'm planning to mostly watch from my computer since that's what I do most of the time anyway. Hopefully Amazon and Disney will get a deal worked out sooner rather than later so I can use my Firestick. It's really the easiest for us.


----------



## Farro

hertamaniac said:


> That's where I'm at as well.  I have Roku and a smart TV, but I can't find it anywhere.



We have Roku too - I'm assuming we will wake up on 11/12 and it will just be there, like Christmas morning!


----------



## BorderTenny

TheMaxRebo said:


> Althought knowing Disney IT, more likely all of us will try to download the app at the same time, their system crashes, and a bunch of threads get started related to the app not downloading


Disney IT has nothing to do with it. You're downloading from the servers of whatever app store your device uses.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> Epcot today
> 
> View attachment 449660View attachment 449661View attachment 449662



Hope you are having a good time!

Did you still find Epcot enjoyable even with all the construction walls up? We will be there next May.


----------



## ksromack

Iowamomof4 said:


> We use a Firestick and Wii-U (also have a PS4) to access Youtube, Prime Video, Netflix, and Hulu. As of now, I'm planning to mostly watch from my computer since that's what I do most of the time anyway. Hopefully Amazon and Disney will get a deal worked out sooner rather than later so I can use my Firestick. It's really the easiest for us.


Since we are allowed 10 devices hubby and I will probably put it on our computers, our phones, 2 TVs and let the kids fight over the remaining 4.  We tend to watch most of the TV from our bedroom television.....and at 60" it's the biggest one we have!  Oops, wait, I need to put Disney + on my tablet too....so it looks like the kids will have to fight over 3 spots, lol!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BorderTenny said:


> Disney IT has nothing to do with it. You're downloading from the servers of whatever app store your device uses.



While that may be true - I still feel like Disney IT will mess it up ... even if technically not possible for them to do so


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ksromack said:


> Since we are allowed 10 devices hubby and I will probably put it on our computers, our phones, 2 TVs and let the kids fight over the remaining 4.  We tend to watch most of the TV from our bedroom television.....and at 60" it's the biggest one we have!  Oops, wait, I need to put Disney + on my tablet too....so it looks like the kids will have to fight over 3 spots, lol!



We have our Roku TV in the living room and the TV in the playroom (that uses a Roku box).  Then my phone, my wife's phone, and our computer.  I think that is it, unless it is able to be on Kindle Fires


----------



## SJMajor67

Since rteetz is slacking off at WDW , here are some aerials from today from bioreconstruct.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Hope you are having a good time!
> 
> Did you still find Epcot enjoyable even with all the construction walls up? We will be there next May.


I honestly haven’t spent a lot of time there this trip. It’s interesting and I loved the experience center. Will be back tonight for Epcot forever.


----------



## rteetz

SJMajor67 said:


> Since rteetz is slacking off at WDW , here are some aerials from today from bioreconstruct.


I’m busy at the world!


----------



## afan

Farro said:


> Hope you are having a good time!
> 
> Did you still find Epcot enjoyable even with all the construction walls up? We will be there next May.



I've been here since Wed and it's not been as busy as expected so that helps.  We left through the IG after fireworks last night so I'm not sure how it would be with a lot of people leaving at once.  Otherwise they are there but not an issue to me.

LOVE thr skyliner though.  Getting back to pop last night was so easy compared to back after mnsshp friday.  We ended up taking the bus to aoa that night.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> Hope you are having a good time!
> 
> Did you still find Epcot enjoyable even with all the construction walls up? We will be there next May.




I went from planning zero days at Epcot to 2 half days. I'll be sure to report back at some point.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Themes reveals for 2019 Christmas Tree Trail


----------



## unbanshee

I don't know if it's news or not, but I saw the Dis review of Docking Bay 7 on the "cringe" subreddit for the absolutely ridiculous reaction of one of the vloggers being bothered by a Stormtropper for "interrupting" their video


----------



## TheMaxRebo

unbanshee said:


> I don't know if it's news or not, but I saw the Dis review of Docking Bay 7 on the "cringe" subreddit for the absolutely ridiculous reaction of one of the vloggers being bothered by a Stormtropper for "interrupting" their video



There is a thread on the DIS Unplugged forum discussing it:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/so-that-latest-dining-video.3777337/


----------



## unbanshee

TheMaxRebo said:


> There is a thread on the DIS Unplugged forum discussing it:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/so-that-latest-dining-video.3777337/



Thanks! I didn't see that


----------



## afan

Not saying there's anything to this but 3 of the fuel rod machines are out.  I know the one at DHS yesterday was sent out for maintenance per the CM that asked if I was looking for it.  It'd worked fine Fri and she didn't know what was wrong.

Tried to use the one at the IG yesterday but it was also gone.  In fairness this one was frozen on Thurs so I could see it, didn't ask anyone because I knew there was one by SSE and it was there.

Just now I tried to swap at Pop before our ME at 3:35 (never taking an early flight again) and it was gone.  I'd used it yesterday morning on our way to EMH at DHS and it'd been working fine.

The one at Casey's worked fine last night.  Maybe it's normal for them to service multiple machines at once and maybe something did happen to them all it's just weird since I've never seen them disappear before.  Maybe it's also just bad timing but it still makes me wonder.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/new-hollywood-studios-logo-installed-at-animation-courtyard-archway/


----------



## sherlockmiles

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/new-hollywood-studios-logo-installed-at-animation-courtyard-archway/



Boring - no character.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Not sure if really news, but today is first day with like "normal"  opening at DHS (no extra morning hours, etc.) and so a more "normal" rope drop scenario and seems like decent crowd that has a bit of pinch point in First Order area of GE then opens up


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191357034408677382


----------



## firefly_ris

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/new-hollywood-studios-logo-installed-at-animation-courtyard-archway/




Do they really even need the archway? At this point it just seems like kind of a pointless bottleneck.


----------



## SaintsManiac

New popcorn bucket!

https://touringplans.com/blog/2019/...JAMKMxnHT9E6iqWnqAo5qTrc3p0Ca4C4O9dIFF-B868AU


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

New $4 fee to all Uber rides at Universal

Report is that this is to help pay for a new area within the parking garage for people to wait for their ride sharing - but issue seems to be lack of communication about it.

Wonder if Disney will follow


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191351033794121728


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Frozen II tickets are now on sale


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191354411089563649
Also, for anyone that has an Alamo Drafthouse near you, they have optional add ons including a Build a Snowman sugar cookie decorating kit


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Universal quietly adds new $4 fee to all Uber rides
> 
> Report is that this is to help pay for a new area within the parking garage for people to wait for their ride sharing - but issue seems to be lack of communication about it.
> 
> Wonder if Disney will follow
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191351033794121728


It says for pickups at the parks, so I imagine the Uber traffic at the hotels may increase a bit, already makes for a nicer walk.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/new-hollywood-studios-logo-installed-at-animation-courtyard-archway/


I liked the old one, but the new one isn't bad either IMO. It is interesting that they ditched the characters in the letters. I do think maybe a hint of something though could have been added. Seems like they decided to go for the more clean, simple look though.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

firefly_ris said:


> Do they really even need the archway? At this point it just seems like kind of a pointless bottleneck.


I agree it's a bottleneck but I do like the added touch of it. Maybe they could have widened the archway but I'm guessing they just didn't feel like doing all the added construction and mess that would create to do that.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Universal quietly adds new $4 fee to all Uber rides
> 
> Report is that this is to help pay for a new area within the parking garage for people to wait for their ride sharing - but issue seems to be lack of communication about it.
> 
> Wonder if Disney will follow
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191351033794121728


The article actually states this:

"Universal is charging Uber, which has passed down the fee to the customer" so I would say it's more like *Uber* quitely adds a new $4 fee to all their rides picked up at the parks.

Agreed on it will be interesting if Disney and Uber partner up to adjust how they do pickups.


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/10/new-hollywood-studios-logo-installed-at-animation-courtyard-archway/



It's just text.  It's not a logo, it's a sign lol.



Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I liked the old one, but the new one isn't bad either IMO. It is interesting that they ditched the characters in the letters. I do think maybe a hint of something though could have been added. Seems like they decided to go for the more clean, simple look though.



It's totally possible to have a clean look while still incorporating different IP from different mediums as one thematic...thing...

Here's a link to an old post of mine back in May where I took a stab at a logo that actually has...something...to it.

Link


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Universal quietly adds new $4 fee to all Uber rides
> 
> Report is that this is to help pay for a new area within the parking garage for people to wait for their ride sharing - but issue seems to be lack of communication about it.
> 
> Wonder if Disney will follow
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191351033794121728



$4!!! That's quite a fee.


----------



## Lashed34

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Universal quietly adds new $4 fee to all Uber rides
> 
> Report is that this is to help pay for a new area within the parking garage for people to wait for their ride sharing - but issue seems to be lack of communication about it.
> 
> Wonder if Disney will follow
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191351033794121728


Can anyone add details as we cannot read the info outside the U.S - Huge thanks in advance, is it also from Hotels at Universal and has it already been introduced or is there a date it will start?


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Lashed34 said:


> Can anyone add details as we cannot read the info outside the U.S - Huge thanks in advance.


 From the article:

"Uber has quietly added a $4 surcharge for pickups at Universal Orlando theme parks. The new fees that went into effect Oct. 21 will pay for a deal between Universal and Uber to improve the ride-sharing experience.

Under the agreement, Uber plans to build out a “lounge” inside the Universal parking garage where people waiting for their rides can wait. New signs will be added. Ground personnel also will be added to direct people.

The rides are only for pickups, not drop-offs, and for Universal theme parks, not the hotels on Universal property.

When asked if the $4 will be permanent, the Uber spokesman said it is —“for now.”

That's some more brief information that kinda gives you the idea of what is going on.


----------



## mandis77

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not sure if really news, but today is first day with like "normal"  opening at DHS (no extra morning hours, etc.) and so a more "normal" rope drop scenario and seems like decent crowd that has a bit of pinch point in Resistance area of GE then opens up
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191357034408677382



Is there any word on whether there EEMH will be back for ROTR opening?


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Farro said:


> $4!!! That's quite a fee.


Appearantly Uber charges $5.80 fee for pick ups at MCO (from the article). We experienced surge pricing at DLR but I think it was only an added $2 and some change.


----------



## rteetz

mandis77 said:


> Is there any word on whether there EEMH will be back for ROTR opening?


No


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

mikepizzo said:


> It's totally possible to have a clean look while still incorporating different IP from different mediums as one thematic...thing...
> 
> Here's a link to an old post of mine back in May where I took a stab at a logo that actually has...something...to it.


No I know  I'm not hating on it but I do see where they could have added _something_ while still keeping a cleaner look. As is they scrapped the icons in the letters and opted for almost what I would describe a tad too simplistic look


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I liked the old one, but the new one isn't bad either IMO. It is interesting that they ditched the characters in the letters. I do think maybe a hint of something though could have been added. Seems like they decided to go for the more clean, simple look though.



I have seen different versions with the characters (like different characters appearing) - maybe they could use projections on it to "animate" different characers appearing on it, at least at night.  That could be kinda fun but still keep the clean look of the physical logo


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> The article actually states this:
> 
> "Universal is charging Uber, which has passed down the fee to the customer" so I would say it's more like *Uber* quitely adds a new $4 fee to all their rides picked up at the parks.
> 
> Agreed on it will be interesting if Disney and Uber partner up to adjust how they do pickups.



oops, yeah, in my mind I wasn't really assigning, just meant that a fee added to uber rides at Universal but definitely doesn't read how I intended it so I've reworded the original


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> I have seen different versions with the characters (like different characters appearing) - maybe they could use projections on it to "animate" different characers appearing on it, at least at night.  That could be kinda fun but still keep the clean look of the physical logo


Ohhh I like that idea! And it would give you a varied experience for day and night.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> oops, yeah, in my mind I wasn't really assigning, just meant that a fee added to uber rides at Universal but definitely doesn't read how I intended it so I've reworded the original


Oh no worries! TBH Orlando Sentinel's headline is a bit misleading. 

Sorry if I came off a certain way in my response to you totally didn't mean to if I did


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

while Halloween Horror Nights 29 just ended, they have announced HHN30 will run on select nights from Sept 10 - Oct 31 2020


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191386242245648384


----------



## jade1

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> while Halloween Horror Nights 29 just ended, they have announced HHN30 will run on select nights from Sept 10 - Oct 31 2020
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191386242245648384



Dang we went last week (super fun as usual) and got in line for Mel's for the first time ever but just took too long so we left.

Highlights for us were G Busters, S Things and US. Well done.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jade1 said:


> Dang we went last week (super fun as usual) and got in line for Mel's for the first time ever but just took too long so we left.
> 
> Highlights for us were G Busters, S Things and US. Well done.



interesting seeing your thoughts as most "rankings lists" I have seen have had Stranger Things at the bottom.  Nightingales seems to be most divisive with some having at the bottom and others towards the top

I will say, general consensus is that everything was pretty solid so even the houses at the bottom are viewed pretty positively


----------



## wareagle57

sherlockmiles said:


> Boring - no character.



Just like the tomorrowland sign. But others will defend it and say it's "clean" or "sleek."


----------



## wareagle57

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> From the article:
> 
> "Uber has quietly added a $4 surcharge for pickups at Universal Orlando theme parks. The new fees that went into effect Oct. 21 will pay for a deal between Universal and Uber to improve the ride-sharing experience.
> 
> Under the agreement, Uber plans to build out a “lounge” inside the Universal parking garage where people waiting for their rides can wait. New signs will be added. Ground personnel also will be added to direct people.
> 
> The rides are only for pickups, not drop-offs, and for Universal theme parks, not the hotels on Universal property.
> 
> When asked if the $4 will be permanent, the Uber spokesman said it is —“for now.”
> 
> That's some more brief information that kinda gives you the idea of what is going on.



If this doesn't apply to the hotels, then I don't really see what difference it makes. It's closer to just walk to Hard Rock from US than to go to the parking garage anyway.


----------



## OKW Lover

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> it will be interesting if Disney and Uber partner up to adjust how they do pickups.


I would hope that Disney realizes that Uber is bringing guests into the parks as well as out.  As such, Uber brings in people spending money at Disney and the same Uber can bring people home.  Both relieve strain on Disney's transportation system.  

 Of course this should also apply to Lyft and taxis too.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

wareagle57 said:


> If this doesn't apply to the hotels, then I don't really see what difference it makes. It's closer to just walk to Hard Rock from US than to go to the parking garage anyway.



In terms of what you're saying I think if you were on property you probably wouldn't be taking uber for the most part because their hotels are a lot closer than Disney's. If you're off-site then it could be more like a situation of people being dropped off and picked up at the Contemporary vs TTC. I'd guess that most people wouldn't think to check a hotel to see if a fee would apply but would probably just input where they want to go (and in this case where they physically are at which would be Universal theme parks) and call it good.

Not that your idea isn't a good one though for those willing and able to navigate over there.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wareagle57 said:


> Just like the tomorrowland sign. But others will defend it and say it's "clean" or "sleek."



I like both - but guess it depends how you felt about the versions going around with the characters on them

I think most logos and similar, the cleaner the better.  And Disney is heading that way - I mean, heck, look at the new EPCOT logo in use


----------



## Anthony Vito

TheMaxRebo said:


> I do think drinks/treats like that are better in small doses so I would rather decrease size vs increase price (but do find moves like this just a sneaky way to charge more without actually increasing prices)


Not uncommon (and not just Disney that does this) - easy example to see is ice cream:  most brands' "pints" and "half-gallons" have not actually been that amount in a while.  The exception is Ben & Jerry's that still as 16 oz. containers.


----------



## Anthony Vito

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Iconic Disney’s Hollywood Studios Sign Removed from Animation Courtyard Archway  .... I presume to make way for the new style logo one
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1188833082146725895


 We were there that day (which is why I'm finally catching up on this Board) - funny thing is, I didn't even notice!


----------



## Anthony Vito

TheMaxRebo said:


> *PHOTOS*
> 
> A Disney+ documentary crew was following a family around Magic Kingdom yesterday
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1187366171345113088


I'm wondering if it was something along these lines that we saw.  We were still in Galaxy's Edge shortly after closing (was probably about 10:15ish or so) on 10/28, and we saw a camera crew setting up, someone having makeup put on, and a family signing releases.  I couldn't convince my wife to stick around and see what they were going to film.


----------



## SG131

wareagle57 said:


> If this doesn't apply to the hotels, then I don't really see what difference it makes. It's closer to just walk to Hard Rock from US than to go to the parking garage anyway.


I was thinking the same thing, though I'm sure if they see a noticeable increase at the hotels they will add a fee there too!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Final track piece installed for Tron Lightcycle Run at Magic Kingdom


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191417983878479872


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party exclusive Sorcerer's card revealed:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191419700246433793


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

new Mandalorian teaser trailer!!!


----------



## Anthony Vito

TheMaxRebo said:


> and it seems it would have made more sense to do a London themed Peter Pan lounge at the Grand Floridian and then use Beauty and the Beast at the French Riviera themed hotel
> 
> but what do I know


What, something from a movie that starts in Victorian-era London in the Victorian themed hotel? And a movie set in France-themed lounge in the resort with the connection to the Riviera (primarily French)?  Ludicrous I say!


----------



## Anthony Vito

rteetz said:


> Somehow underestimated the scope of SWGE. It’s massive and quite incredible.


I had the same feeling.  It was definitely bigger than I expected.  I also think it will end up feeling even bigger, possibly, when Rise of the Resistance opens since that whole front area just feels pretty empty right now (although, that might actually contribute to how big it feels because of all that open area).

I had my doubts, still do in some ways, along the lines of it not being themed to anything we're familiar with (and the reality that the Star Wars universe is not really "set" anywhere (at least not any one place(, in the sense that it's less the settings than the story, and that a lot of it is in space - which would be a difficult choice for a land).  

I enjoyed it though - one morning (only had 3 full days at WDW - long weekend without the kids) my wife slept in after getting up early the two previous mornings for Extra Extra Magic Hours.  I woke up early still, so I just went back to DHS and got there about 7:15.  After walking on to Tower of Terror and Rock'n' Roller Coaster, I got a cup of coffee and a pastry and just went and wandered around a bit and sat on the stone bench area by Oga's and drank my coffee and ate the pastry.  It was pretty cool.  Of course, they started announcing that Oga's was open for walk-ins, so I went in to check it out when I was done (about 8:00 am), only to discover I could have had decent coffee there.  Wah Wah.  I also enjoyed Oga's much more in the morning (had reservations that night and went in then) - I think people were still more subdued and it may have been a touch less crowded, so it wasn't quite as loud as it was at night.  The bartenders were more involved and you could hear them better whooping it up and kind of being in character.

Last thing I'd include here - I was saying the whole weekend that I wished they had some more characters, not major ones, to make the land a bit more immersive.  Not along the lines of Stormtroopers, Vi, Rey, etc., but more like street-people - people in character just walking around, perhaps bartering, just being in character of people of Batuu - I think it would really add character and feel to the land.


----------



## Anthony Vito

MissGina5 said:


> I am so upset that I cant afford a new AP right now.


We've got the APs, just no trip there when they have these! 

Anyone going then really want a Minnie Food & Wine one??  Anyone . . . Buehler?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Anthony Vito said:


> I had the same feeling.  It was definitely bigger than I expected.  I also think it will end up feeling even bigger, possibly, when Rise of the Resistance opens since that whole front area just feels pretty empty right now (although, that might actually contribute to how big it feels because of all that open area).
> 
> I had my doubts, still do in some ways, along the lines of it not being themed to anything we're familiar with (and the reality that the Star Wars universe is not really "set" anywhere (at least not any one place(, in the sense that it's less the settings than the story, and that a lot of it is in space - which would be a difficult choice for a land).
> 
> I enjoyed it though - one morning (only had 3 full days at WDW - long weekend without the kids) my wife slept in after getting up early the two previous mornings for Extra Extra Magic Hours.  I woke up early still, so I just went back to DHS and got there about 7:15.  After walking on to Tower of Terror and Rock'n' Roller Coaster, I got a cup of coffee and a pastry and just went and wandered around a bit and sat on the stone bench area by Oga's and drank my coffee and ate the pastry.  It was pretty cool.  Of course, they started announcing that Oga's was open for walk-ins, so I went in to check it out when I was done (about 8:00 am), only to discover I could have had decent coffee there.  Wah Wah.  I also enjoyed Oga's much more in the morning (had reservations that night and went in then) - I think people were still more subdued and it may have been a touch less crowded, so it wasn't quite as loud as it was at night.  The bartenders were more involved and you could hear them better whooping it up and kind of being in character.
> 
> Last thing I'd include here - I was saying the whole weekend that I wished they had some more characters, not major ones, to make the land a bit more immersive.  Not along the lines of Stormtroopers, Vi, Rey, etc., but more like street-people - people in character just walking around, perhaps bartering, just being in character of people of Batuu - I think it would really add character and feel to the land.



Thanks for your thoughts!

To your last point - I am wondering if it would have been better to split the CM role types there.  So rather than everyone being a resident of Batuu and having to create their own backstory, but also having to play the role of "Disney cast member", maybe have like 1/3 or so be really in depth characters and like citizens of Batuu and really given back stories and be the ones that if you want to engage in character and have that immersion you could.  But then the rest of the CMs ease off of that and be more like regular CMs (maybe sort of act like those in Pandora do) so that for the people that don't want immersion they can talk with them like CMs in any other land do and answer questions directly.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Mandelorian magic band and tees available at WDW now!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191432840300417026


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disney confirms “Mickey’s Happy Holidays” Cavalcade and more coming to Disney California Adventure this Holiday Season


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191437268814352385


----------



## Anthony Vito

TheMaxRebo said:


> Althought knowing Disney IT, more likely all of us will try to download the app at the same time, their system crashes, and a bunch of threads get started related to the app not downloading


This is exactly what I've been thinking.  Also, even if it's not Disney's fault, but the fault of the various app stores, when they're all overloaded with people trying to download it that day (and thinking they'd be able to do so and start watching immediately) only to have delays, slow downloads, errors, etc. - I guarantee most of the negative reactions will be directed at Disney.  Perhaps rightfully so - Disney should anticipate the demand and work to minimize the issues.

I'm wondering why they don't release the app early to spread out the downloads.  They could also have some trailers/teasers, etc. for people to watch.  This would be a good ad essentially for people who haven't signed up to take a look, and it would also be a bit of a "soft opening" to test some degree of people using it.

Sadly, I'm honestly anticipating issues trying to download and watch the first day.  I hope I'm wrong (but will be less disappointed this way - Tuesday's also not a heavy TV-watching day for us - wife works later).


----------



## Anthony Vito

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thanks for your thoughts!
> 
> To your last point - I am wondering if it would have been better to split the CM role types there.  So rather than everyone being a resident of Batuu and having to create their own backstory, but also having to play the role of "Disney cast member", maybe have like 1/3 or so be really in depth characters and like citizens of Batuu and really given back stories and be the ones that if you want to engage in character and have that immersion you could.  But then the rest of the CMs ease off of that and be more like regular CMs (maybe sort of act like those in Pandora do) so that for the people that don't want immersion they can talk with them like CMs in any other land do and answer questions directly.


I think that's an interesting idea.  I think something along those lines would have the benefit of both - increased immersion with the in-depth characters/citizens of Batuu while also having CMs that those who are less worried about immersion could go to and feel more comfortable with.  

Having different levels also makes sense since some of the CMs having varying degrees of being "in-character" as it is.  We had some of those conversations with some CMs in which they were all in on the not-knowing-Earth/off-planet/etc.  Then there were some who were not quite so fully into it - which was particularly helpful for one conversation:  I was asking one CM about where I could go to see about shipping merchandise, and she was very helpful in showing me on the map which stores, and we had a somewhat normal conversation about purchasing something as a Christmas gift for my son that was too big to fit in a carry-on, and we didn't do checked bags this trip.  Given the context of the conversation, it was helpful to not have to dance around the niceties of being "on" Batuu and just being able to briefly discuss airline travel/real-world shipping.  I was actually worried while discussing it with her that she'd go too into character for my questions, but she was helpful (I was being careful how to ask them anyway to tried to avoid that, but probably wasn't necessary that time).  We weren't avoiding those type of conversations either, other times we fully played along - it was enjoyable.  

Perhaps they could even have a few CMs at umbrellas (not blue like the rest of the park, but perhaps brown with "Traveler Experience Team" on them?) who are not at all in character that can help answer a variety of questions for guests?  I definitely think something that would allow more characters/streetmosphere in the land would be helpful and would be more than fine with some CMs not being in character if the trade-off was a better and more authentic "space trading post" atmosphere.


----------



## adam.adbe

Anthony Vito said:


> This is exactly what I've been thinking.  Also, even if it's not Disney's fault, but the fault of the various app stores, when they're all overloaded with people trying to download it that day (and thinking they'd be able to do so and start watching immediately) only to have delays, slow downloads, errors, etc. - I guarantee most of the negative reactions will be directed at Disney.  Perhaps rightfully so - Disney should anticipate the demand and work to minimize the issues.



A single update to something like Fortnite will be a *way* bigger load on the Apple/Google et al servers than D+.  The app size should not be more than a few hundred megabytes, and is in the grand scheme of things, inconsequential.  Apple regularly drop ~9GB updates for macOS/iOS/iPadOS + Safari/iTunes/Pages/Numbers/Keynote worldwide all in a single 24 hour window, and both their systems, and those of Akamai, and the various endpoint ISPs cope just fine.  

The only place Disney can foul this up is if their registration system chokes when too many people are trying to sign in for the first time.


----------



## adam.adbe

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thanks for your thoughts!
> 
> To your last point - I am wondering if it would have been better to split the CM role types there.  So rather than everyone being a resident of Batuu and having to create their own backstory, but also having to play the role of "Disney cast member", maybe have like 1/3 or so be really in depth characters and like citizens of Batuu and really given back stories and be the ones that if you want to engage in character and have that immersion you could.  But then the rest of the CMs ease off of that and be more like regular CMs (maybe sort of act like those in Pandora do) so that for the people that don't want immersion they can talk with them like CMs in any other land do and answer questions directly.



Alternatively, do hard ticket events that are explicitly promoted as in-character.  For people want the full immersion, those are the tickets to buy, otherwise the SWGE experience will be on a par with everywhere else in Disney.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

adam.adbe said:


> Alternatively, do hard ticket events that are explicitly promoted as in-character.  For people want the full immersion, those are the tickets to buy, otherwise the SWGE experience will be on a par with everywhere else in Disney.



well, they are going to do that, in a way - via stays at the Star Wars Hotel


----------



## bookbabe626

Saw on another site that construction walls are up around Path of the Jedi in DHS, so it seems we were right in guessing that was where the new Mickey shorts theatre was going.


----------



## Fantasia79

Frozen 2 tickets purchased.


----------



## jade1

TheMaxRebo said:


> interesting seeing your thoughts as most "rankings lists" I have seen have had Stranger Things at the bottom.  Nightingales seems to be most divisive with some having at the bottom and others towards the top
> 
> I will say, general consensus is that everything was pretty solid so even the houses at the bottom are viewed pretty positively



It can come down to the characters playing that night. They were very accurate in S Things (as were GB and US though) on our night.


----------



## jade1

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> new Mandalorian teaser trailer!!!



Dang, wish she would have said "legen...wait for it...dary". 

Ok to many H I Met your Mother reruns.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191381901124231168


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Universal does the best videos.


----------



## ecclescake

(Very small bit of) *NEWS*

I just got a Touring Plans update for an upcoming trip to say that Epcot isn't opening til 11am on Sunday the 2nd Feb. This feels very late for a weekend day - and I'd planned to be there that day so that's a shame. Would this be for a special event do people think?


Feb. 2, 2020
Sunday

»*Epcot Revised Park Hours:*
11:00 AM-9:00 PM•*Epcot Opening Time* changed from 9:00 AM to *11:00 AM*.


----------



## BorderTenny

ecclescake said:


> (Very small bit of) *NEWS*
> 
> I just got a Touring Plans update for an upcoming trip to say that Epcot isn't opening til 11am on Sunday the 2nd Feb. This feels very late for a weekend day - and I'd planned to be there that day so that's a shame. Would this be for a special event do people think?
> 
> 
> Feb. 2, 2020
> Sunday
> 
> »*Epcot Revised Park Hours:*
> 11:00 AM-9:00 PM•*Epcot Opening Time* changed from 9:00 AM to *11:00 AM*.


The calendar on Disney's site still shows 9am opening.


----------



## JK World

BorderTenny said:


> The calendar on Disney's site still shows 9am opening.


TP sent me the same change for my trip next week, then changed it back to 9am. I think it's a system error.


----------



## ksromack

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Universal does the best videos.


Giggles:  "I just want to make toys to make kids happy".....


----------



## ecclescake

JK World said:


> TP sent me the same change for my trip next week, then changed it back to 9am. I think it's a system error.



Just got another TP email at my end saying it's back to 9am - panic over!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Impact to Magic Kingdom entertainment schedules due to holiday taping on Nov 9th and 10th:

Let the Magic Begin Welcome Show will be audio only, no pyrotechnics
Mickey’s Royal Friendship Faire has been canceled
A Frozen Holiday Wish has been canceled
Once Upon a Time has been canceled
Move It! Shake It! MousekeDance It! Street Party has been canceled


https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/magi...e-to-holiday-taping-on-november-9th-and-10th/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

New holiday decorations come to Discovery Island and Dinoland at Animal Kingdom

I think AK will be really nice this year for the holidays!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191742108136292353


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/snea...coming-to-mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Free Beignets now open to DVC members

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...rs-can-enjoy-free-beignets-at-scat-cats-club/


----------



## crazy4wdw

Disney Plus will have adds at launch

https://screenrant.com/disney-plus-ads-starz-deal/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

crazy4wdw said:


> Disney Plus will have adds at launch!
> 
> https://screenrant.com/disney-plus-ads-starz-deal/



well, to some extent:

"However, the ad is not an intrusive one, it is merely a display advertisement that will appear on the Android app and in browsers on the Disney+ and ESPN+ login pages. Disney+ will not show any ads within the service itself. "


----------



## Iowamomof4

crazy4wdw said:


> Disney Plus will have adds at launch!
> 
> https://screenrant.com/disney-plus-ads-starz-deal/



Well... yes and no. It doesn't sound as bad as the headline when you get down to it.
From the article: "it is merely a display advertisement that will appear on the Android app and in browsers on the Disney+ and ESPN+ login pages. Disney+ will not show any ads within the service itself."


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, to some extent:
> 
> "However, the ad is not an intrusive one, it is merely a display advertisement that will appear on the Android app and in browsers on the Disney+ and ESPN+ login pages. Disney+ will not show any ads within the service itself. "





Iowamomof4 said:


> Well... yes and no. It doesn't sound as bad as the headline when you get down to it.
> From the article: "it is merely a display advertisement that will appear on the Android app and in browsers on the Disney+ and ESPN+ login pages. Disney+ will not show any ads within the service itself."


It's pretty much how Kindles (at least the e-readers) operate. With the exception that Amazon lets you pay something like $20 to remove the ads and book recommendations from your device; which I happily took them up on because I personally found the idea a detractor for my experience. I don't know however if what Disney will be doing here would detract me enough to have an actual issue or not.


----------



## mikeamizzle

its a bad precedent that this is setting but yes the headlines are overselling it a bit no doubt


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> It's pretty much how Kindles (at least the e-readers) operate. With the exception that Amazon lets you pay something like $20 to remove the ads and book recommendations from your device; which I happily took them up on because I personally found the idea a detractor for my experience. I don't know however if what Disney will be doing here would detract me enough to have an actual issue or not.



We haev a Roku TV and got it at a cheaper price in exchange for them having some adds - and it is just like on the right side of the menu there is a static add for some offering on one streaming service.  It's noticable but to me not a huge deal - so if nothing worse than that I, personally, wouldn't have an issue.  (though if the reason they have to have this is because Starz having rights to The Force Awakens, I wonder why they couldn't just have an add play before if you watch The Force Awakens)


----------



## crazy4wdw

Reservations are Now Open for Hotel New York — The Art of Marvel at Disneyland Paris


----------



## rteetz

If anyone is interested I did post a SWGE review of sorts in the SWGE share your story thread.


----------



## The Pho

crazy4wdw said:


> Disney Plus will have adds at launch
> 
> https://screenrant.com/disney-plus-ads-starz-deal/





TheMaxRebo said:


> well, to some extent:
> 
> "However, the ad is not an intrusive one, it is merely a display advertisement that will appear on the Android app and in browsers on the Disney+ and ESPN+ login pages. Disney+ will not show any ads within the service itself. "



Welp now I’m just hoping this isn’t testing the waters to stepping up the ad presence.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2019/11/05/disney-worlds-space-22-restaurant-has-lost-its-captain/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Pho said:


> Welp now I’m just hoping this isn’t testing the waters to stepping up the ad presence.



yeah, that would be my one concern - the specifics of this aren't really an issue for me but is this just the first step and more comes in the future (maybe that is how they avoid a steep price increase in the future: price stays the same, but now with ads)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2019/11/05/disney-worlds-space-22-restaurant-has-lost-its-captain/



well, that can't help with them opening sooner rather than later


----------



## ksromack

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> New holiday decorations come to Discovery Island and Dinoland at Animal Kingdom
> 
> I think AK will be really nice this year for the holidays!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191742108136292353


I aam very excited to see the decorations at AK!


rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2019/11/05/disney-worlds-space-22-restaurant-has-lost-its-captain/


Well that can't be good for an opening "this winter"....or as I was hoping.....before the end of the year.


----------



## OSUZorba

wareagle57 said:


> Just like the tomorrowland sign. But others will defend it and say it's "clean" or "sleek."


I.e. no theme. Not sure who the geniuses are that think theme parks shouldn't have theming are.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Bongos Demolition Continues at Disney Springs, Making Way for Beatrix


----------



## The Pho

OSUZorba said:


> I.e. no theme. Not sure who the geniuses are that think theme parks shouldn't have theming are.


I know of at least two Bobs that qualify.


----------



## MissGina5

ksromack said:


> Well that can't be good for an opening "this winter"....or as I was hoping.....before the end of the year.


I literally asked about this and like 2 hours later this was posted. I want to go so bad during my New Years trip!


----------



## shoreward

Horrible disgusting behavior.  With so many witnesses and photographic evidence, the perp is cooked.

https://www.mynews13.com/fl/orlando...accused-of-groping-princess-at-magic-kingdom-
https://www.wesh.com/article/orlando-man-accused-of-groping-disney-princess-magic-kingdom/29704265


----------



## OSUZorba

shoreward said:


> Horrible disgusting behavior.  With so many witnesses and photographic evidence, the perp is cooked.
> 
> https://www.mynews13.com/fl/orlando...accused-of-groping-princess-at-magic-kingdom-


I'm surprised things like this don't happen more often, based on some YouTube videos I've seen. Plus some people are horrible. Hopefully the DA actually pursues this.

Now I want to see if I have any pictures posed with my arm around a character. I can't think of any like that with a face character, but I'm pretty sure that is a common pose with some of the fury ones. Although huge difference in hand on shoulder and hand on chest, obviously.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Pho said:


> I know of at least two Bobs that qualify.


----------



## shoreward

The "Greek Freak" is to be the subject of a Disney+ biopic.

https://deadline.com/2019/11/disney...-bucks-star-giannis-antetokounmpo-1202773702/


----------



## rteetz

shoreward said:


> The "Greek Freak" is to be the subject of a Disney+ biopic.
> 
> https://deadline.com/2019/11/disney...-bucks-star-giannis-antetokounmpo-1202773702/


This is cool.


----------



## shoreward

shoreward said:


> The "Greek Freak" is to be the subject of a Disney+ biopic.
> 
> https://deadline.com/2019/11/disney...-bucks-star-giannis-antetokounmpo-1202773702/






rteetz said:


> This is cool.


Of course, that is your completely unbiased opinion.  
Gotta think that the casting will be a challenge.


----------



## afan

OSUZorba said:


> I'm surprised things like this don't happen more often, based on some YouTube videos I've seen. Plus some people are horrible. Hopefully the DA actually pursues this.
> 
> Now I want to see if I have any pictures posed with my arm around a character. I can't think of any like that with a face character, but I'm pretty sure that is a common pose with some of the fury ones. Although huge difference in hand on shoulder and hand on chest, obviously.



Curious I'm looking back at this past week's trip pics.  The only face character I met was the Mad Hatter just inside the IG entrance.  We have linked arms.  Joy has her arm around my shoulders as does Goofy but I'm 5'4" so it'd be awkward otherwise.   Minnie looks to be upper back, I can't see her hand.

Now Elvis Stitch did play with the sequins on my shirt, it had him on a sequined pumpkin that changed from orange to silver.  Ok for Stitch to do but would be uber awkward with a face character.

Looking through it seems through the arms, hand on shoulder closest to them, arm around upper back, arm around to outer shoulder or some pose with the arms like Edna Mode does is the norm.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## only hope

I think I’ve had my hand on a princesses shoulder before, though usually with all characters if we’re touching at all, it’s linked arms, waist, or their hand on my shoulder. I didn’t know it was a policy not to for the princesses. I’m a non-creepy female though who always is very into the interaction. Sounds like this poor cm is friends with Ariel though, and Ariel I never make contact with due to the lack of clothing. She typically puts a hand on each of our shoulders. I hope that man was arrested quickly and he gets the maximum sentence, as well as banned from Disney parks.


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> View attachment 450604


Wait, what?  I thought I was done getting my magic bands....we have soooo many of them.  I'm guessing this is something to purchase in park?  I may *need* that orange bird


----------



## PhDisney

rteetz said:


> View attachment 450604


I hold a small hope in my heart that I'm not allergic to these like I am normal magic bands!


----------



## ksromack

PhDisney said:


> I hold a small hope in my heart that I'm not allergic to these like I am normal magic bands!


I've always worried about my latex allergy but so far I haven't had a problem at all with magic bands or with my Fitbit for that matter.  Latex allergies are very common with healthcare workers due to years and years of wearing gloves that indeed had latex in them.  Nowadays most healthcare facilities are latex free as far as gloves are concerned.  Is your allergy latex?


----------



## SG131

rteetz said:


> View attachment 450604


Very cute but it’s hard enough to make sure a little kid doesn’t lose their magic band. Turning it into a toy sounds like it will have a much higher chance of getting lost.


----------



## OSUZorba

only hope said:


> I think I’ve had my hand on a princesses shoulder before, though usually with all characters if we’re touching at all, it’s linked arms, waist, or their hand on my shoulder. I didn’t know it was a policy not to for the princesses. I’m a non-creepy female though who always is very into the interaction. Sounds like this poor cm is friends with Ariel though, and Ariel I never make contact with due to the lack of clothing. She typically puts a hand on each of our shoulders. I hope that man was arrested quickly and he gets the maximum sentence, as well as banned from Disney parks.


I realized I've only taken a handful of solo pictures with princesses and none involved any touching. I have put my arm around the back of a ton of fury characters, usually while holding DD, but I think I always just place my hand on the back of their shoulder.

I'm sure the guy will claim it was an accident, but no way it was. I agree that hopefully he is banned for life and gets criminally punished.


----------



## PhDisney

ksromack said:


> I've always worried about my latex allergy but so far I haven't had a problem at all with magic bands or with my Fitbit for that matter.  Latex allergies are very common with healthcare workers due to years and years of wearing gloves that indeed had latex in them.  Nowadays most healthcare facilities are latex free as far as gloves are concerned.  Is your allergy latex?


No! And the bands are specifically formulated to be friendly to sensitive skin and allergies. But sure as the sun rises, within a few hours of the band going on, I break out into a terrible, itchy rash on my wrist. I have no clue what the problem could be, and I've never really heard of anyone else with the issue. We're 100% it's the band too, we've experimented.


----------



## rteetz

*News *

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/food-guide-to-mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party/


----------



## MissGina5

PhDisney said:


> No! And the bands are specifically formulated to be friendly to sensitive skin and allergies. But sure as the sun rises, within a few hours of the band going on, I break out into a terrible, itchy rash on my wrist. I have no clue what the problem could be, and I've never really heard of anyone else with the issue. We're 100% it's the band too, we've experimented.


Is it pressure hives? If I wear things that are too tight in any way like socks this happens all the time! I get hives. On the bright side I have seen pretty cool puck holders in the Etsy-verse.


----------



## mikepizzo

OSUZorba said:


> I'm surprised things like this don't happen more often, based on some YouTube videos I've seen. Plus some people are horrible. Hopefully the DA actually pursues this.
> 
> Now I want to see if I have any pictures posed with my arm around a character. I can't think of any like that with a face character, but I'm pretty sure that is a common pose with some of the fury ones. Although huge difference in hand on shoulder and hand on chest, obviously.



I like interacting with face characters but I hate taking pictures (male/female characters).  When my wife really wants to take my picture I always wait for the character to tell me what to do, especially the princesses.  More often than not they have me loop my arm and they hold onto it.


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> *News *
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/food-guide-to-mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party/


That waffle sundae with mint  chip ice cream has dh's name written all over it......sadly, we don't plan on attending MVMCP this year so I guess I'll be missing the turkey sandwich at Cosmic Ray's (which looks amazing)!


----------



## ksromack

mikepizzo said:


> I like interacting with face characters but I hate taking pictures (male/female characters).  When my wife really wants to take my picture I always wait for the character to tell me what to do, especially the princesses.  More often than not they have me loop my arm and they hold onto it.


Now I'm trying to think about what we do with our arms when having pictures with characters.  I seem to remember Cinderella holding her arm such that dh would loop his within her arm much like an escort would.  Frankly dh doesn't like pictures with face characters.  Maybe that is why, it is rather awkward.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> View attachment 450604


AKA - "How to get your kid to lose their Magic Band Faster"

That being said --it does seem a cool way to have different looking Magic Bands that are easier to take on/off then the current ones.


----------



## sachilles

I've seen slide on puck holders intended for watch bands, but they require and open style watch band. Has anyone seen a puck holder that can clip on to a closed loop style watch band?


----------



## Anthony Vito

OSUZorba said:


> I realized I've only taken a handful of solo pictures with princesses and none involved any touching. I have put my arm around the back of a ton of fury characters, usually while holding DD, but I think I always just place my hand on the back of their shoulder.
> 
> I'm sure the guy will claim it was an accident, but no way it was. I agree that hopefully he is banned for life and gets criminally punished.


I'm also trying to remember what I've done.  I don't think I've put my arm around any face characters, but usually the only time I'm taking the pictures is after our kids are done and we do a family shot, and sometimes there's that "squeeze in together" type shot.  I still think I normally would have avoided it with the princesses since they usually have bare shoulders and putting my hand on skin would be even more awkward, but I'm racking my brain trying to think of instances (will probably go back through some of the PhotoPass pics).

I definitely do the same with the "furry" characters - usually an arm around.  I have to admit to one awkward situation with that though - not a good idea to do with Chewbacca.  I somehow didn't realize the person in there is on stilts, so we pulled in tight for the family picture (after some fun back and forth because of the Porg shirt I was wearing), and I put my hand where I thought mid-back would be as we pulled in tight - well, I put my hand right on the CMs backside (I think).  I was horrified when I realized - and I unfortunately was embarrassed and didn't know whether to apologize or what to say, so I felt terrible. (It might have been a brief second, but it felt like way too long - that kind of slow motion thinking: "what's wrong with Chewy's back, wait, that's not a back, OHHHHH CRAAAAPPPP! But wait, why is that up there, how are they possibly that tall, oh geez, duh, they must be on stilts)  I said something to my wife as soon as we walked away because I felt so bad.  I guess I thought the costume was more like Goofy or something where there was a lot of extra space at the top of the costume as opposed to at the bottom with stilts (I'm assuming).


----------



## fatmanatee

only hope said:


> I think I’ve had my hand on a princesses shoulder before, though usually with all characters if we’re touching at all, it’s linked arms, waist, or their hand on my shoulder. *I didn’t know it was a policy not to for the princesses*. I’m a non-creepy female though who always is very into the interaction. Sounds like this poor cm is friends with Ariel though, and Ariel I never make contact with due to the lack of clothing. She typically puts a hand on each of our shoulders. I hope that man was arrested quickly and he gets the maximum sentence, as well as banned from Disney parks.


Had no idea about this either... either they don't do a good enough job of publicizing this or maybe it's an internal policy to catch red flags (i.e. if they notice a male guest starting to get handsy they'll politely tell him to back off).


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party-sold-out-for-november-24th/


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1192110848912834561


----------



## rteetz

__
		http://instagr.am/p/B4hs3HTjLnN/


----------



## firefly_ris

Did anyone watch Little Mermaid last night? I was originally going to let my kids stay up to watch but then decided not to. I didn't watch either but it sounds like it got slammed on Twitter.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

firefly_ris said:


> Did anyone watch Little Mermaid last night? I was originally going to let my kids stay up to watch but then decided not to. I didn't watch either but it sounds like it got slammed on Twitter.



I did and we let our kids stay up to watch it.

It was sort of an odd construct but had some fun moments.  Some good elements of stage design and I thought Queen Latifah was great

Actually think something like this could be a good replacement for the current LM show in DHS - seemed like it was a fun time for the audience there.

So nothing utterly amazing but harmless fun I thought


----------



## firefly_ris

TheMaxRebo said:


> I did and we let our kids stay up to watch it.
> 
> It was sort of an odd construct but had some fun moments.  Some good elements of stage design and I thought Queen Latifah was great
> 
> Actually think something like this could be a good replacement for the current LM show in DHS - seemed like it was a fun time for the audience there.
> 
> So nothing utterly amazing but harmless fun I thought



I thought Queen Latifah was going to be a great choice for Ursula. That is a good thought about the DHS show... They already do a live/animation hybrid with Frozen so this wouldn't be too far fetched.

I think they will need to up the budget for their poor Flounder puppet by a few bucks though...


----------



## mollmoll4

tlmadden73 said:


> AKA - "How to get your kid to lose their Magic Band Faster"
> 
> That being said --it does seem a cool way to have different looking Magic Bands that are easier to take on/off then the current ones.



I agree that little kids are more likely to play with it, but my 4YO got one of the slap bracelets last week and he wore it more than his magic band! It was easy for him to get on and off without assistance too, which was nice!


----------



## rteetz

firefly_ris said:


> Did anyone watch Little Mermaid last night? I was originally going to let my kids stay up to watch but then decided not to. I didn't watch either but it sounds like it got slammed on Twitter.


It was interesting...


----------



## Sarah1024

SaintsManiac said:


> I was thinking of taking a Lyft to Epcot from Universal on the last day of F&W just to get the dang magnet. I'm so lucky to have a local friend there who scooped up both of them for me. Saved me a ton of time. LOL!


I don't understand how you did this.  They wouldn't give me my magnets because I left my ID in the hotel.  It was super frustrating, as obviously I am the AP holder, my fingerprint is linked to my band.  If it wasn't me, how else would I have gotten into the park??


----------



## jlundeen

Sarah1024 said:


> I don't understand how you did this.  They wouldn't give me my magnets because I left my ID in the hotel.  It was super frustrating, as obviously I am the AP holder, my fingerprint is linked to my band.  If it wasn't me, how else would I have gotten into the park??



They should have taken your phone confirmation of your AP...  I haven't received a new card since the first year I got an AP, and I always just should them my ticket in the app.  Sometimes they do ask for my license, which I always carry anyway, but not always.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Sarah1024 said:


> I don't understand how you did this.  They wouldn't give me my magnets because I left my ID in the hotel.  It was super frustrating, as obviously I am the AP holder, my fingerprint is linked to my band.  If it wasn't me, how else would I have gotten into the park??



My friend has a family of 4 and they all have APs. They don’t need all 4 magnets. She always sends me her extras if she gets them.


----------



## RealBlast3

ksromack said:


> Now I'm trying to think about what we do with our arms when having pictures with characters.  I seem to remember Cinderella holding her arm such that dh would loop his within her arm much like an escort would.  Frankly dh doesn't like pictures with face characters.  Maybe that is why, it is rather awkward.



Yes, each time I have met a Disney princess over the years at a meet and greet, I have always waited for their cue and instructions on how to stage the picture and each time whether it was Cinderella or Aurora, they would link their arm in a loop with mine.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://deadline.com/2019/11/frozen...imated-film-fandango-atom-tickets-1202778405/


----------



## Pete M

PhDisney said:


> No! And the bands are specifically formulated to be friendly to sensitive skin and allergies. But sure as the sun rises, within a few hours of the band going on, I break out into a terrible, itchy rash on my wrist. I have no clue what the problem could be, and I've never really heard of anyone else with the issue. We're 100% it's the band too, we've experimented.



I totally understand your frustrations.  I'm not allergic to latex at all, but have a pile of other chemical "sensitivities" that rule my world. (clothing being the biggest challenge). I cut down my magic band to just the puck holder and one hole and put it on a little carabiner that's on my belt.


----------



## PhDisney

MissGina5 said:


> Is it pressure hives? If I wear things that are too tight in any way like socks this happens all the time! I get hives. On the bright side I have seen pretty cool puck holders in the Etsy-verse.


No.  It's definitely some kind of material allergy.

I will say, for anyone like me, I buy the puck holders on Etsy and attach them to a hair elastic on my wrist, which is a not-bad stand in. But I want the pretty band designs so badly!


----------



## skier_pete

Pete M said:


> I totally understand your frustrations.  I'm not allergic to latex at all, but have a pile of other chemical "sensitivities" that rule my world. (clothing being the biggest challenge). I cut down my magic band to just the puck holder and one hole and put it on a little carabiner that's on my belt.



They sell clips that you can put your puck in. My DD doesn't have an allergy, but she started hating wearing her MB, so she just clips it to her purse.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> View attachment 450604


where did you find this? I am wondering if I should hold off on ordering magic bands until I see these options or?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disney to set up Disney+ info kiosks at Disney Springs and Downtown Disney


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1192176577251041285


----------



## Helvetica

shoreward said:


> Horrible disgusting behavior.  With so many witnesses and photographic evidence, the perp is cooked.
> 
> https://www.mynews13.com/fl/orlando...accused-of-groping-princess-at-magic-kingdom-
> https://www.wesh.com/article/orlando-man-accused-of-groping-disney-princess-magic-kingdom/29704265



This is really upsetting to me. The actresses do such a wonderful job.

The story mentioned that this happened at the grotto, so that means that the victim was Ariel in her mermaid form. Which makes it even worse since she can’t get away.

I hope the poor lady is doing ok.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Yvette Nicole Brown to host kids game show on Disney+ called The Big Fib

The half-hour episodes feature two grown-ups who claim to be experts on a topic, but one of them is lying. The kid contestants have to figure out which one grown-ups is telling “the big fib”.

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...zw5TUSPOY3NjIKpVtVVAfnINxG401-97ePRdV5Xo3u6wI


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Yvette Nicole Brown to host kids game show on Disney+ called The Big Fib
> 
> The half-hour episodes feature two grown-ups who claim to be experts on a topic, but one of them is lying. The kid contestants have to figure out which one grown-ups is telling “the big fib”.
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...zw5TUSPOY3NjIKpVtVVAfnINxG401-97ePRdV5Xo3u6wI



 I love Yvette! She hosted the D23 Disney+ panel and was great. Sounds like the (really) old "To Tell the Truth" gameshow. Not sure I'll be watching, but might give it a try.


----------



## fatmanatee

fatmanatee said:


> Had no idea about this either... either they don't do a good enough job of publicizing this or maybe it's an internal policy to catch red flags (i.e. if they notice a male guest starting to get handsy they'll politely tell him to back off).


Just seeing this from the first linked article about the incident (I had only read the second):

"As they were getting ready to pose for pictures, Sherman shouted that the princess was "his favorite," a deputy wrote. Sherman then put his right arm around the shoulder of the employee, who "looked visibly uncomfortable."

The cast member's coworkers, which included a character attendant, suggested a different pose for Sherman so that he would remove his arm from around the cast member."

So they definitely know to keep an eye out for this behavior.


----------



## Ambehnke

Helvetica said:


> This is really upsetting to me. The actresses do such a wonderful job.
> 
> The story mentioned that this happened at the grotto, so that means that the victim was Ariel in her mermaid form. Which makes it even worse since she can’t get away.
> 
> I hope the poor lady is doing ok.


Once my son, who was 6 at the time, started rubbing Ariel’s fin/tail/leg. I said, “no hunny you can’t touch her fin it’s very fragile” and Ariel said “It’s ok” I replied “NO IT IS NOT!” Not raising much son that way! Lol!


----------



## only hope

fatmanatee said:


> Just seeing this from the first linked article about the incident (I had only read the second):
> 
> "As they were getting ready to pose for pictures, Sherman shouted that the princess was "his favorite," a deputy wrote. Sherman then put his right arm around the shoulder of the employee, who "looked visibly uncomfortable."
> 
> The cast member's coworkers, which included a character attendant, suggested a different pose for Sherman so that he would remove his arm from around the cast member."
> 
> So they definitely know to keep an eye out for this behavior.



Seeing as Ariel can’t walk away, I wonder why the attendant didn’t walk over and stop him? Protecting the actor/actress is why they’re there.


----------



## Sweettears

Anthony Vito said:


> I'm also trying to remember what I've done.  I don't think I've put my arm around any face characters, but usually the only time I'm taking the pictures is after our kids are done and we do a family shot, and sometimes there's that "squeeze in together" type shot.  I still think I normally would have avoided it with the princesses since they usually have bare shoulders and putting my hand on skin would be even more awkward, but I'm racking my brain trying to think of instances (will probably go back through some of the PhotoPass pics).
> 
> I definitely do the same with the "furry" characters - usually an arm around.  I have to admit to one awkward situation with that though - not a good idea to do with Chewbacca.  I somehow didn't realize the person in there is on stilts, so we pulled in tight for the family picture (after some fun back and forth because of the Porg shirt I was wearing), and I put my hand where I thought mid-back would be as we pulled in tight - well, I put my hand right on the CMs backside (I think).  I was horrified when I realized - and I unfortunately was embarrassed and didn't know whether to apologize or what to say, so I felt terrible. (It might have been a brief second, but it felt like way too long - that kind of slow motion thinking: "what's wrong with Chewy's back, wait, that's not a back, OHHHHH CRAAAAPPPP! But wait, why is that up there, how are they possibly that tall, oh geez, duh, they must be on stilts)  I said something to my wife as soon as we walked away because I felt so bad.  I guess I thought the costume was more like Goofy or something where there was a lot of extra space at the top of the costume as opposed to at the bottom with stilts (I'm assuming).


What do you mean by”the person in there”?


----------



## only hope

I had no idea the Chewy costume has stilts. I assumed they found really tall people, like the casting agents did/do for Wookies in the movies.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1192184337153871874


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1192183032314073088


----------



## fatmanatee

only hope said:


> Seeing as Ariel can’t walk away, I wonder why the attendant didn’t walk over and stop him? Protecting the actor/actress is why they’re there.


The CMs were able to stop him verbally. They then took his photo, which was subsequently used as evidence to arrest him. It's mentioned in the article but I didn't quote that part because the description of what happened is rather graphic. That said, it sounds like they handled it according to protocol. I guess the one question I have is whether they should be more assertive* about physical boundaries but this might be a rare occurrence. They probably get a decent amount of creepy behavior and more often than not, they're able to de-escalate because I'm sure they're trained to keep an eye on this.

*The issue of whether CMs should be more assertive when dealing with problems has come up a few times in different contexts here recently and I try to be careful with approaching these discussions because although CMs are often trained in de-escalation with unruly customers, they're not security officers. Also this probably isn't the right thread for this discussion, sorry @rteetz.


----------



## rteetz

*News *

http://www.ocregister.com/knotts-be...after-disneyland-opens-star-wars-galaxys-edge


----------



## ksromack

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Yvette Nicole Brown to host kids game show on Disney+ called The Big Fib
> 
> The half-hour episodes feature two grown-ups who claim to be experts on a topic, but one of them is lying. The kid contestants have to figure out which one grown-ups is telling “the big fib”.
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...zw5TUSPOY3NjIKpVtVVAfnINxG401-97ePRdV5Xo3u6wI


I love her!  This sounds like a cute show....but I'm very worried about all the content and how in the world I'm going to be able to keep up with everything.  I hardly watch tv anymore.....I don't want to become a couch potato.....but I can see it happening.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

firefly_ris said:


> Did anyone watch Little Mermaid last night? I was originally going to let my kids stay up to watch but then decided not to. I didn't watch either but it sounds like it got slammed on Twitter.



I watched it and really enjoyed it. Though i think i might be the only one.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News *
> 
> http://www.ocregister.com/knotts-be...after-disneyland-opens-star-wars-galaxys-edge


It’s really hard to compare Cedar Fair parks to Disney parks. They each have their own draw. CF is big thrills. Disney is big theming. 
Also, that Cedar Fair season pass sales are up 50% and the big boost in attendance may be misleading. The article didn’t specify pass sales for Knott’s and most of those sales may be for Cedar Point in Sandusky. They ran this crazy promotion this summer for a pass good this summer and next for $99, no restrictions or black out dates. CF announced that sales of that particular pass were the biggest pass sales they have ever had. They also saw the biggest crowds in a very long time at Cedar Point this summer. So that article may not indicate much in the way of Knott’s v Disneyland.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ksromack said:


> I love her!  This sounds like a cute show....but I'm very worried about all the content and how in the world I'm going to be able to keep up with everything.  I hardly watch tv anymore.....I don't want to become a couch potato.....but I can see it happening.



Haha ... I agree with about how much content is coming.  I joked elsewhere that with so many shoes seeming to get the greenlight, I am curious to see the pitches for the shows that didn't!


----------



## mikepizzo

Sarah1024 said:


> I don't understand how you did this.  They wouldn't give me my magnets because I left my ID in the hotel.  It was super frustrating, as obviously I am the AP holder, my fingerprint is linked to my band.  If it wasn't me, how else would I have gotten into the park??





jlundeen said:


> They should have taken your phone confirmation of your AP...  I haven't received a new card since the first year I got an AP, and I always just should them my ticket in the app.  Sometimes they do ask for my license, which I always carry anyway, but not always.



I have a friend who's a CM that picks up magnets for us.  The first set of magnets she picked up for us were the Figment ones.  I sent her my wife and my AP holder number and she was able to pick them up no problem.  When she was picking up the Simba magnets for us the CM handing them out asked to see ID.  I sent her a picture of my wife and my driver's license and the CM handed the magnets to her.  

I have a feeling this is one of those "your mileage may vary" things.  Some CM's probably don't care and as long as you have a valid AP number, good to go.  Others probably ask for your birth certificate.

But we have had good luck with our friend presenting our AP numbers and a picture of our driver's license on our behalf.


----------



## osully

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disney to set up Disney+ info kiosks at Disney Springs and Downtown Disney
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1192176577251041285


Yet Canadians still can’t sign up...


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1192440107241857024


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/list...apings-from-walt-disney-world-and-disneyland/


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1192440107241857024


Looks really good!


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/list...apings-from-walt-disney-world-and-disneyland/


Dang.....I'm going to have to set the DVR for this one.....don't want to miss it, including one of my favorite performers, Lindsey Stirling!


----------



## Brianstl

osully said:


> Yet Canadians still can’t sign up...


That seems like a fair penalty for unleashing Bryan Adams on us.


----------



## bookbabe626

Brianstl said:


> That seems like a fair penalty for unleashing Bryan Adams on us.



We also sent you Justin Bieber, which I think is worse...   ;-)


----------



## siren0119

bookbabe626 said:


> We also sent you Justin Beiber, which I think is worse...   ;-)



I mean, we also got Alanis Morissette and Ryan Reynolds, so there is balance in the force.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-biggest-stars/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q1wo1107190004A


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ksromack said:


> Dang.....I'm going to have to set the DVR for this one.....don't want to miss it, including one of my favorite performers, Lindsey Stirling!



hmmm, no idea who that is (though to be honest I have no idea who 80% of the people listed are).   The one performance I would like to see is on Sunday when "Singers *Ingrid Michaelson* and *Grace VanderWaal* sing “Rockin’ Around the Christmas Tree” "

I do like Matthew Morrison and see he is one of the hosts of the shows


I did notice for the Nov 28th show they mention "During the primetime special viewers will be treated to several Disney Parks sneak peeks, including a behind-the-scenes look into _Star Wars_: Rise of the Resistance" ... I mean, I bet it's likely not really anything super new but that will still likely get me to at least DVR it


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/11/under-sea-journey-of-little-mermaid.html


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/11/sturdy-branches-health-club-to-be.html


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/chri...-the-world-of-avatar-for-the-first-time-ever/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/chri...-the-world-of-avatar-for-the-first-time-ever/



This looks really cool and I guess the idea is that it is the ex-pats who are bringing Christmas (or the Earth Holiday season) to Pandora, not a Na'vi holiday


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> This looks really cool and I guess the idea is that it is the ex-pats who are bringing Christmas (or the Earth Holiday season) to Pandora, not a Na'vi holiday


The AK decor is looking awesome.


----------



## Pete M

********** said:


> They sell clips that you can put your puck in. My DD doesn't have an allergy, but she started hating wearing her MB, so she just clips it to her purse.



I debated one of those but ended up just trimming off the band and making my own free version.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/new-...it-now-open-in-the-morocco-pavilion-at-epcot/


----------



## rteetz

thread for today’s earnings report

https://www.disboards.com/threads/walt-disney-company-year-end-earnings-report.3778039/


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> hmmm, no idea who that is (though to be honest I have no idea who 80% of the people listed are).   The one performance I would like to see is on Sunday when "Singers *Ingrid Michaelson* and *Grace VanderWaal* sing “Rockin’ Around the Christmas Tree” "
> 
> I do like Matthew Morrison and see he is one of the hosts of the shows
> 
> 
> I did notice for the Nov 28th show they mention "During the primetime special viewers will be treated to several Disney Parks sneak peeks, including a behind-the-scenes look into _Star Wars_: Rise of the Resistance" ... I mean, I bet it's likely not really anything super new but that will still likely get me to at least DVR it


I really enjoy Lindsey Stirling's music quite a bit of her stuff too (would take too long to list lol). Pentatonix is pretty good as well though I'm only really into a few of their songs (That's Christmas to Me is a fav for example). But both of those are more niche IMO performers. Lindsey for the electronic violin and Pentatonix for a cappella group.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I really enjoy Lindsey Stirling's music quite a bit of her stuff too (would take too long to list lol). Pentatonix is pretty good as well though I'm only really into a few of their songs (That's Christmas to Me is a fav for example). But both of those are more niche IMO performers. Lindsey for the electronic violin and Pentatonix for a cappella group.



I have heard of Pentatonix - though interesting Disney is using them instead of their own acapella group (or is D-capella no longer a thing?)


----------



## J-BOY

TheMaxRebo said:


> I have heard of Pentatonix - though interesting Disney is using them instead of their own acapella group (or is D-capella no longer a thing?)


Pentatonix actually has a shocking amount of star power. I imagine they'll be used pretty heavily to advertise the special.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

new "Race against the Sun" attraction now open at the Morocco Pavilion in EPCOT

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/new-...it-now-open-in-the-morocco-pavilion-at-epcot/


----------



## jknezek

J-BOY said:


> Pentatonix actually has a shocking amount of star power. I imagine they'll be used pretty heavily to advertise the special.


Yep. Though my wife will forever tell you Home Free is the better acapella group. Pentatonix makes for a heck of a show.


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> new "Race against the Sun" attraction now open at the Morocco Pavilion in EPCOT
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/new-...it-now-open-in-the-morocco-pavilion-at-epcot/



I love surprises like this as I’m getting on the plane to go.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Pho said:


> I love surprises like this as I’m getting on the plane to go.



have a great trip!


----------



## soniam

Ambehnke said:


> Once my son, who was 6 at the time, started rubbing Ariel’s fin/tail/leg. I said, “no hunny you can’t touch her fin it’s very fragile” and Ariel said “It’s ok” I replied “NO IT IS NOT!” Not raising much son that way! Lol!



Sorry, just picturing Ralphie in A Christmas Story fondling the leg lamp  



TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> new "Race against the Sun" attraction now open at the Morocco Pavilion in EPCOT
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/new-...it-now-open-in-the-morocco-pavilion-at-epcot/



I hope they didn't ruin the area too much. It was also so peaceful, quiet, and beautiful.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

soniam said:


> Sorry, just picturing Ralphie in A Christmas Story fondling the leg lamp
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they didn't ruin the area too much. It was also so peaceful, quiet, and beautiful.



You know, that was my first thought too, but after reading about it, I’m really glad they’re sprucing this area up with a non-IP attraction that will probably attract more people while still educating us about the culture and history.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I think wdw has done a good job picking diverse performers for the special. 

Ill watch for portugal the man. Haven't heard anyone mention them yet.


----------



## MissGina5

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> new "Race against the Sun" attraction now open at the Morocco Pavilion in EPCOT
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/new-...it-now-open-in-the-morocco-pavilion-at-epcot/


didn't even know this was coming how nice!

EDIT: Just read the full article and WOW how amazing!! I didn't even know about these traditions! Love to see this original education stuff still being added to World Showcase! Gives me hope for sure. A very lovely surprise.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

New VR Short, Myth: A Frozen Tale, will debut at the World Premiere of #Frozen2

Directed by Jeff Gipson, the short is inspired by the world of Frozen 2 and utilizes the latest VR technology, an original music score, and stylized art direction by Brittney Lee.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Brianstl

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/disney-reports-fiscal-4q-2019-results-210555412.html


----------



## Brianstl

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/walt-disney-company-reports-fourth-210500524.html


----------



## rteetz

Brianstl said:


> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/disney-reports-fiscal-4q-2019-results-210555412.html





Brianstl said:


> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/walt-disney-company-reports-fourth-210500524.html


We have a thread for this.


----------



## rteetz

__
		http://instagr.am/p/B4k_u6EA2wJ/


----------



## ksromack

TheMaxRebo said:


> hmmm, *no idea who that is *(though to be honest I have no idea who 80% of the people listed are).   The one performance I would like to see is on Sunday when "Singers *Ingrid Michaelson* and *Grace VanderWaal* sing “Rockin’ Around the Christmas Tree” "
> 
> I do like Matthew Morrison and see he is one of the hosts of the shows
> 
> 
> I did notice for the Nov 28th show they mention "During the primetime special viewers will be treated to several Disney Parks sneak peeks, including a behind-the-scenes look into _Star Wars_: Rise of the Resistance" ... I mean, I bet it's likely not really anything super new but that will still likely get me to at least DVR it






She is a fabulous violinist......and was also on Dancing With the Stars


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ksromack said:


> She is a fabulous violinist......and was also on Dancing With the Stars



Thanks for sharing.  Music was really good - though her leg movements and faces she was making were kinda distracting

I've never seen Dancing with the Stars so that doesn't help - is she one of the pros on there?


----------



## bluecastle

rteetz said:


> The AK decor is looking awesome.


I am very excited about this, but I know that it is very possible it will all be gone when I get there, 1/2-7


----------



## rteetz

bluecastle said:


> I am very excited about this, but I know that it is very possible it will all be gone when I get there, 1/2-7


Tree is usually still up then at least.


----------



## ksromack

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thanks for sharing.  Music was really good - though her leg movements and faces she was making were kinda distracting
> 
> I've never seen Dancing with the Stars so that doesn't help - is she one of the pros on there?


I must agree that she's very animated.....she isn't a professional dancer, she was a contestant.  I've known about her for quite some time, way before the days when she was on DwtS.  I really like classical music and her take on some of the classics were appealing to me.  This is the first video I had seen of her.  I agree, she's very theatrical


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ksromack said:


> I must agree that she's very animated.....she isn't a professional dancer, she was a contestant.  I've known about her for quite some time, way before the days when she was on DwtS.  I really like classical music and her take on some of the classics were appealing to me.  This is the first video I had seen of her.  I agree, she's very theatrical



reminded me a bit of a calmer version of Trans Siberian Orchestra - who I love (though I guess with them I am extecting over the top theatrics)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/avat...ristmas-on-pandora-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## Mome Rath

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/avat...ristmas-on-pandora-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/



I'm loving all the decor in Pandora!  So neat... I want some of those ornaments...


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


>



Makes sense. Star Wars is kind of a "straight to DVD" type franchise going forward after 9.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.wdwmagic.com/events/hol...to-the-holidays-at-disneys-animal-kingdom.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News*

http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/holi...day-decor-comes-to-disneys-animal-kingdom.htm


----------



## OSUZorba

jade1 said:


> Makes sense. Star Wars is kind of a "straight to DVD" type franchise going forward after 9.


I really don't know about that. Still a lot of stories to tell that people would find interesting. I do think they've shot themselves in the foot some with the current trilogy, but SW still has a lot of legs.


----------



## only hope

bluecastle said:


> I am very excited about this, but I know that it is very possible it will all be gone when I get there, 1/2-7



Much of it may be up on 1/2, but I would expect everything except maybe the trees to be gone by 1/7. Keep an eye on the boards/blogs and make decorations a priority on 1/2.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/exte...r-snow-whites-scary-adventures-at-disneyland/


----------



## skier_pete

jade1 said:


> Makes sense. Star Wars is kind of a "straight to DVD" type franchise going forward after 9.



Sure:
TFA: $2.07 Billion
Rogue1: $1.05 Billion
TLJ: $1.33 Billion
Solo: $393 million (Not what they wanted but amusingly in hindsight has gotten a lot of positive word of mouth.)

Clearly going to head "straight to Streaming" from now on. I also heard that after Endgame Marvel figured there's no point in releasing theatrical anymore, so just going to release everything on Disney+. 

Edit: Also easy to forget that the Solo "Bomb" was the 10th highest grossing domestic film of 2018.


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


>


Who didn't see this coming.


----------



## Brianstl

********** said:


> Sure:
> TFA: $2.07 Billion
> Rogue1: $1.05 Billion
> TLJ: $1.33 Billion
> Solo: $393 million (Not what they wanted but amusingly in hindsight has gotten a lot of positive word of mouth.)
> 
> Clearly going to head "straight to Streaming" from now on. I also heard that after Endgame Marvel figured there's no point in releasing theatrical anymore, so just going to release everything on Disney+.
> 
> Edit: Also easy to forget that the Solo "Bomb" was the 10th highest grossing domestic film of 2018.


Yeah, the films aren't done.  It does make sense to delay films for a time period in an attempt to drive people to Disney+ to get their Star Wars fix.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/11/disney-cast-members-to-be-able-to.html?m=1


----------



## J-BOY

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/11/disney-cast-members-to-be-able-to.html?m=1


I don't get this one. The cost of the full Disney+ bundle works out to around $200/year, but Main Entrance Pass/Admission privileges (if you're accounting for ticket cost) can be worth thousands. The only people I can see selecting Disney+ are those cast members or other employees that either don't have family or friends that visit the parks or _really_ hate the parks themselves.


----------



## siren0119

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/11/disney-cast-members-to-be-able-to.html?m=1



I mean.....I see how that might be more beneficial for CM's who don't work or live near the parks or plan a vacation, but it's hardly a dollar value equivalent.


----------



## Helvetica

J-BOY said:


> I don't get this one. The cost of the full Disney+ bundle works out to around $200/year, but Main Entrance Pass/Admission privileges (if you're accounting for ticket cost) can be worth thousands. The only people I can see selecting Disney+ are those cast members or other employees that either don't have family or friends that visit the parks or _really_ hate the parks themselves.



One situation where it could be really beneficial is for people who are married and both spouses live at Disney World. No sense in both of them having it.

It might also depend on the person. If someone doesn’t use the free family/friends tickets, then they might as well get some personal use out of streaming services.


----------



## Brianstl

siren0119 said:


> I mean.....I see how that might be more beneficial for CM's who don't work or live near the parks or plan a vacation, but it's hardly a dollar value equivalent.


It wouldn't have cost Disney anything to give their cast members Disney+ as an extra benefit of their employment.


----------



## siren0119

Brianstl said:


> It wouldn't have cost Disney anything to give their cast members Disney+ as an extra benefit of their employment.



Yep - so positioning it as "exciting new benefit" where they choose EITHER the Disney + bundle (at $200 value) OR the Main Entrance Pass (valued well over $200 if it were used for a single short vacation, to $1K if it were used as often as an annual pass) is pure smoke and mirrors. It should just be "hey we are giving this to our employees on top of their existing benefits".


----------



## sachilles

They didn't have the option for free disney+ before. They now have the option of free disney+. I'm sure there are plenty that don't take advantage of the main entrance pass benefit. For those people this is a nice perk. For those that it doesn't make sense, oh well. They don't have to offer either of them, and they can remove either benefit at any time.


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> They didn't have the option for free disney+ before. They now have the option of free disney+. I'm sure there are plenty that don't take advantage of the main entrance pass benefit. For those people this is a nice perk. For those that it doesn't make sense, oh well. They don't have to offer either of them, and they can remove either benefit at any time.


The main entrance pass is a notorious thing with Disney employment. It’s why many work at Disney. Disney certainly could offer both or at the very least just Disney+ in addition to the main entrance pass,.


----------



## Killer Fish

I mean that "benefit" choice is rather absurd.


----------



## Farro

What's the big deal? Why the complaints?

If the cast member doesn't want the Disney +, they don't have to select it as an option. Option.
They aren't taking away the main entrance pass.

As to give it for free? Why? I work for hospital. I don't get a discount on services.


----------



## siren0119

sachilles said:


> They didn't have the option for free disney+ before. They now have the option of free disney+. I'm sure there are plenty that don't take advantage of the main entrance pass benefit. For those people this is a nice perk. For those that it doesn't make sense, oh well. They don't have to offer either of them, and they can remove either benefit at any time.



What smells of smoke and mirrors is the way they positioned the announcement - as though the Main entrance pass and the Disney + bundle are equal benefits that the employees can choose between. They aren't even close to equivalent. And since Disney isn't limited to how many subscribers they have on Disney+ (and actually benefit from having more subscribers, it just improves their numbers in terms of viewership) there is no business reason to make it an either/or situation. It could have been offered as an additional perk to all employees along with existing perks.


----------



## siren0119

Farro said:


> What's the big deal?
> 
> If the cast member doesn't want the Disney +, they don't have to select it as an option. Option.
> They aren't taking away the main entrance pass.
> 
> As to give it for free? Why? I work for hospital. I don't get a discount on services.



I worked in a hospital for several years and 100% got a benefit if I used services at that hospital vs going to another health system. It was part of our health insurance, but any admissions to our home hospital were fully covered vs going elsewhere. YMMV.


----------



## Farro

siren0119 said:


> I worked in a hospital for several years and 100% got a benefit if I used services at that hospital vs going to another health system. It was part of our health insurance, but any admissions to our home hospital were fully covered vs going elsewhere. YMMV.



It's still health insurance you had to pay, plus it had limitations. You could only use that hospital or those providers. Not helpful to people who don't live near the hospital they work at. Also, your actual services weren't discounted, it's just the insurance plan you chose was cheaper than those provider/hospitals that were not your home hospital. Maybe your co-pay was lower or deductible lower. Or a bigger percentage covered. But your MRI and the person that doesn't work for the hospital MRI cost the same.

And the cast members are still getting benefits. 

Sorry, don't see the big issue with Disney giving people a choice.  If they happen to decide on Disney +, they still get their own self-admission and 4 free tickets a year. I can tell you my immediate family/friends wouldn't want to come to Disney!


----------



## only hope

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/exte...r-snow-whites-scary-adventures-at-disneyland/



I miss that ride! It was my favorite. I wonder how much of the stuff at old attractions at Disneyland and the MK are actually original parts/costumes/set pieces etc? Are we all really looking at stuff 60+/nearly 50 years old or has it nearly all been replaced at some point? The one thing I know for certain that hasn’t been replaced at either location is the large piece of glass in the ball room at HM.


----------



## sachilles

I get that they are not equivalent "value", I don't think that is in question.

The point is, they've been given an additional choice. Many employees, particularly those that would want to be members of this board, would nearly trade their first born for the main entrance pass. I totally get that. However, I'm sure there are many of the 80,000k plus employees that have no desire to go to the park in their free time to escort friends and family, nor care to offer this benefit to their family. Bottom line, if they didn't use it anyway, then Disney+ is a nice little bonus perk to get instead.

It's sort of like taking someone out to dinner. You tell them to get anything they like including the lobster and/or filet mignon.  Much to your disappointment, they get a salad. Who gets a salad!?!?! Hey, they wanted a salad that day.

This benefit is a yearly option. You know you have nobody to give your benefit to this year, might as well take consolation prize.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/widened-tomorrowland-entrance-walkway-now-open-at-disneyland/


----------



## Brianstl

Farro said:


> What's the big deal? Why the complaints?
> 
> If the cast member doesn't want the Disney +, they don't have to select it as an option. Option.
> They aren't taking away the main entrance pass.
> 
> As to give it for free? Why? I work for hospital. I don't get a discount on services.


Hospital services have a cost to the hospital.  The hospital has to pay for staff, supplies and equipment your service incurs that they wouldn't otherwise have to pay.  It cost Disney absolutely nothing to generate a login and password on Disney+ for CMs.


----------



## J-BOY

Farro said:


> It's still health insurance you had to pay, plus it had limitations. You could only use that hospital or those providers. Not helpful to people who don't live near the hospital they work at. Also, your actual services weren't discounted, it's just the insurance plan you chose was cheaper than those provider/hospitals that were not your home hospital. Maybe your co-pay was lower or deductible lower. Or a bigger percentage covered. But your MRI and the person that doesn't work for the hospital MRI cost the same.
> 
> And the cast members are still getting benefits.
> 
> Sorry, don't see the big issue with Disney giving people a choice.  If they happen to decide on Disney +, they still get their own self-admission and 4 free tickets a year. I can tell you my immediate family/friends wouldn't want to come to Disney!


Not a big issue, it's just odd that they bundled the two together as if they're equal in value when they're really not even close. I and others mentioned it above - I'm sure there are people that will definitely prefer to have Disney+, but from a monetary standpoint, it's at least $1000+ vs. $200 value. It doesn't really add up.


----------



## Farro

Brianstl said:


> Hospital services have a cost to the hospital.  The hospital has to pay for staff, supplies and equipment your service incurs that they wouldn't otherwise have to pay.  It cost Disney absolutely nothing to generate a login and password on Disney+ for CMs.



Sorry, I'll have to pass on the outrage on this one.

Just to add-  is this also for cast members who work in the Disney Stores around the country? Because then I think this is even better! Surely there are cast members who don't go to Disney every year, so maybe Disney + would be something they'd like.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/all-...e-awakenings-debut-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## rteetz




----------



## curse reversed

United Airlines debuted a new Star Wars plane yesterday.  It's AMAZING.  Here's a video from the ceremony they had in Houston before the first revenue flight, which was to Orlando, of course.  Not sure if you have to be logged into Facebook to see it or not.




And here's how to track it to find out if it's coming to an airport near you (subject to change; in fact it's already had multiple reroutes today alone)
https://flightaware.com/live/flight/N36272


----------



## kittlesona

Farro said:


> Just to add-  is this also for cast members who work in the Disney Stores around the country? Because then I think this is even better! Surely there are cast members who don't go to Disney every year, so maybe Disney + would be something they'd like.


My first assumption was it applied to the cast members in Disney Stores and my thought this was a phenomenal alternative benefit for them.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## SaintsManiac

Confession: I almost bought a smart tv today just for Disney plus. Best Buy had crazy deals. 

Then I got the invoice from our cat sitter. Whomp whomp.


----------



## AsDreamersDo

rteetz said:


>



Disney+ site says 6 am, but the countdown on Marvel.com points to 3 am? Am I missing things?


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/all-...e-awakenings-debut-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/


I couldn't love this more.


curse reversed said:


> United Airlines debuted a new Star Wars plane yesterday.  It's AMAZING.  Here's a video from the ceremony they had in Houston before the first revenue flight, which was to Orlando, of course.  Not sure if you have to be logged into Facebook to see it or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's how to track it to find out if it's coming to an airport near you (subject to change; in fact it's already had multiple reroutes today alone)
> https://flightaware.com/live/flight/N36272


Wow, all those people recording the Stormtroopers on their phones.....they should come to Batuu to see them in their element!


----------



## Steph15251

siren0119 said:


> I mean.....I see how that might be more beneficial for CM's who don't work or live near the parks or plan a vacation, but it's hardly a dollar value equivalent.


my twin works at disney ,she has the sliver pass and since I like to go to disney with her when ever we can .No way is she go to trade her sliver pass for disney plus.In plus I was going to pay for disney plus anyways.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


>


Hopefully the weather will cooperate a little better than it did tonight for the MK fireworks!


----------



## HuskieJohn

ksromack said:


> Hopefully the weather will cooperate a little better than it did tonight for the MK fireworks!



Wouldn't it make sense for them to start streaming this stuff on D+ rather than youtube?


----------



## afan

HuskieJohn said:


> Wouldn't it make sense for them to start streaming this stuff on D+ rather than youtube?



Only if they want less people watching and planning a vacation.


----------



## rteetz

*News *

http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...-today-star-wars-yoda-and-lady-and-the-tramp/


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Farro

Do you think the last Avengers movie will be available on Disney + tomorrow? 

I never saw it! My plan is to get wine and watch it tomorrow night. (work from home on Wednesdays  )


----------



## skier_pete

Farro said:


> Do you think the last Avengers movie will be available on Disney + tomorrow?
> 
> I never saw it! My plan is to get wine and watch it tomorrow night. (work from home on Wednesdays  )



They are saying it will be available at opening. 

Anyone else worrying about the typical Disney IT problems with Disney+? As in, it's not going to work on Day 1?


----------



## Anthony Vito

********** said:


> They are saying it will be available at opening.
> 
> Anyone else worrying about the typical Disney IT problems with Disney+? As in, it's not going to work on Day 1?


Yeah - I'm not counting on being able to use it tomorrow.  At a minimum, I am anticipating at least taking time to download and activation being a slow process.  It's sad that we will be surprised if there are no issues.


----------



## Farro

********** said:


> They are saying it will be available at opening.
> 
> Anyone else worrying about the typical Disney IT problems with Disney+? As in, it's not going to work on Day 1?



I didn't think about it not working. It's not a big deal I guess, I'll watch over the weekend.


----------



## Clockwork

********** said:


> They are saying it will be available at opening.
> 
> Anyone else worrying about the typical Disney IT problems with Disney+? As in, it's not going to work on Day 1?


There shouldn’t be any issues, Disney is outsourcing all the IT on +. The only issues that may happen are long download times for the app. When I say long download times, I mean 2-3 minutes vs 10-15 seconds. Disney has done this the right way. They have additional server farms,bandwidth and staff on hand to make sure it goes smooth, they can’t have any hiccups on this, they’ve spent a huge chunk of change and have bet a lot of the future on it. They are using the team that developed the HBO app and they learned a lot from the early Game of Thrones issues.


----------



## Candlelady

Don't laugh, I'm not up on all this tech stuff. 
Disney+.  Will it be on the TV?    I have a smart tv, will it be available as a choice? Will it go through Amazon?


----------



## Helvetica

********** said:


> They are saying it will be available at opening.
> 
> Anyone else worrying about the typical Disney IT problems with Disney+? As in, it's not going to work on Day 1?



Not really... Disney bought an already established streaming company for 2.5+ Billion to make Disney Plus.

There may be some log-in issues and stuff because of the ridiculous amount of people trying to log-in at once, but I don't think it will be typical Disney IT bad, since it's not in-house Disney IT.



Candlelady said:


> Don't laugh, I'm not up on all this tech stuff.
> Disney+.  Will it be on the TV?    I have a smart tv, will it be available as a choice? Will it go through Amazon?



I think it will depend on the TV. If it's a Google TV or Roku TV, then I'm pretty sure it will be available day 1.

Edit: I looked it up and found all of the available devices. If it's Google, Roku, or Amazon, then it will work. If it's made by Samsung, Vizio, LG or Sony, then it should also work day 1.

https://www.ign.com/articles/2019/11/09/disney-plus-how-to-watch-ps4-tv-game-consoles


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

It's almost Disney+ day!!! It's almost Disney+ day!!!!

I'm going to be sure to watch the Mandalorian at 8 am tomorrow then go to work.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> They are saying it will be available at opening.
> 
> Anyone else worrying about the typical Disney IT problems with Disney+? As in, it's not going to work on Day 1?





Clockwork said:


> There shouldn’t be any issues, Disney is outsourcing all the IT on +. The only issues that may happen are long download times for the app. When I say long download times, I mean 2-3 minutes vs 10-15 seconds. Disney has done this the right way. They have additional server farms,bandwidth and staff on hand to make sure it goes smooth, they can’t have any hiccups on this, they’ve spent a huge chunk of change and have bet a lot of the future on it. They are using the team that developed the HBO app and they learned a lot from the early Game of Thrones issues.



I am not worried about the actual service and the streaming ability/quality, etc.  but I am a bit worried about just being able to download the app and log on and stuff like that if "everyone" is trying to do that at the same time

sort of surprised Disney didn't have the app out and working for a while now so people could download it and ensure login credentials work, etc. and then just show trailers until the actual "go live" date/time


----------



## Iowamomof4

I'm not sure I've seen this mentioned in the last couple pages, but keep in mind Disney+ has been available in the Netherlands for several weeks now and has been testing extremely well there. They haven't had access to any of the new content (like the Mandalorian or the Jeff Goldblum show) but they've been able to test it out and view older movies and shows. I'm not saying there won't be any problems, but I just thought maybe some here weren't aware of this testing phase they've been in.


----------



## only hope

As PP said, depends on the tv. Some “smart” tv’s only come with pre-installed apps with no app store to add more. If that’s the case, you’ll need a Roku or Amazon Fire stick. If you have an app store on your tv (or your blu-ray player), then it should show up tomorrow.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Iowamomof4 said:


> I'm not sure I've seen this mentioned in the last couple pages, but keep in mind Disney+ has been available in the Netherlands for several weeks now and has been testing extremely well there. They haven't had access to any of the new content (like the Mandalorian or the Jeff Goldblum show) but they've been able to test it out and view older movies and shows. I'm not saying there won't be any problems, but I just thought maybe some here weren't aware of this testing phase they've been in.


Have they said how many in the U.S. are pre-signed up for Disney+? For instance we just signed up for the 1year free with Verizon a few days ago but had no real intention before that deal coming out.

Testing or no too many people attempting to be on X at one time can flood it causing it to crash. That's more what I would be concerned about.


----------



## Iowamomof4

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Have they said how many in the U.S. are pre-signed up for Disney+? For instance we just signed up for the 1year free with Verizon a few days ago but had no real intention before that deal coming out.
> 
> Testing or no too many people attempting to be on X at one time can flood it causing it to crash. That's more what I would be concerned about.


Not that I'm aware of, no. I also think that's what makes 6 AM eastern so smart of them. Yes, SOME people will be up downloading it that early (3 AM on the west coast??? yikes!), but it should help limit the number and spread things out at least a little.


----------



## ksromack

********** said:


> They are saying it will be available at opening.
> 
> Anyone else worrying about the typical Disney IT problems with Disney+? As in, it's not going to work on Day 1?





OhioStateBuckeye said:


> It's almost Disney+ day!!! It's almost Disney+ day!!!!
> 
> I'm going to be sure to watch the Mandalorian at 8 am tomorrow then go to work.


I'm really wishing I had the late shift this week....hopefully no issues when I get home from work on tuesday at 3:30pm or so.  Mandalorian, here we come!


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1193922614374391808


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1193927197402259456


----------



## JessicaW1234

Helvetica said:


> I think it will depend on the TV. If it's a Google TV or Roku TV, then I'm pretty sure it will be available day 1.
> 
> Edit: I looked it up and found all of the available devices. If it's Google, Roku, or Amazon, then it will work. If it's made by Samsung, Vizio, LG or Sony, then it should also work day 1.
> 
> https://www.ign.com/articles/2019/11/09/disney-plus-how-to-watch-ps4-tv-game-consoles


How will Disney+ work with a Roku?  Will it show up on the screen as a choice?  Will we have to load it on there?


----------



## Farro

That Merry Menagerie at Animal Kingdom is just one of the best things I've seen the parks do!

I wish they could find a way to incorporate this to be an all year thing so I can see in person.


----------



## Helvetica

JessicaW1234 said:


> How will Disney+ work with a Roku?  Will it show up on the screen as a choice?  Will we have to load it on there?



Roku has an App Store (or whatever it's called) and you'll have to add it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JessicaW1234 said:


> How will Disney+ work with a Roku?  Will it show up on the screen as a choice?  Will we have to load it on there?



I am wondering this to and guess will find out tomorrow morning - we have one Roku enabled TV and then the other has separate Roku device.  Hopefully either app just is added or we can download it


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1193927197402259456


They should just sell Disney-styled sliders (like these) without the slap band or pucks for use with the Magic Bands everyone gets for FREE on EVERY resort visit.  .. but, I guess you can't charge full price for things like that.  

I think a lot of people would buy sliders to attach to their existing watches (as watches are bouncing back in popularity) ..
I know I would.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/fant...-coming-to-disney-backstage-subscription-box/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> They should just sell Disney-styled sliders (like these) without the slap band or pucks for use with the Magic Bands everyone gets for FREE on EVERY resort visit.  .. but, I guess you can't charge full price for things like that.
> 
> I think a lot of people would buy sliders to attach to their existing watches (as watches are bouncing back in popularity) ..
> I know I would.



You can get them on Etsy


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> You can get them on Etsy


Right .. plus there is the "Magic your band" stickers to customize them. I was just saying that I think Disney is missing out on a opportunity themselves to sell "officially styled" Magic Band sliders.  All I've seen them do with the pucks is sell those necklace holders. 

Just interesting they would go the slap band route as opposed to just slider/pucks .. but i guess maybe that is just too limited of a market, while a stand-alone bracelet and slider and puck is more appealing to general masses (whether they have a watch or not). 

I guess people can just buy these and just use the sliders (if they fit normal watch bands, and not just the slap bracelets)


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1193927197402259456



I don't really want one of these but Orange Bird is tempting me. They need more Orange Bird merch, or a meet and greet.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I don't really want one of these but Orange Bird is tempting me. They need more Orange Bird merch, or a meet and greet.



They could charge a pretty penny for a hard ticket event that included a meet and greet with Orange Bird, Figment, Muppets, etc


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> They could charge a pretty penny for a hard ticket event that included a meet and greet with Orange Bird, Figment, Muppets, etc



I've been shouting this into the void for years.

A rare character after hours event. 

With all Disneys upcharge events and after hours parties they've never thought of this.

I know the DVC parties have rare characters but I have nowhere near the money for DVC


----------



## disneygirlsng

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I've been shouting this into the void for years.
> 
> A rare character after hours event.
> 
> With all Disneys upcharge events and after hours parties they've never thought of this.
> 
> I know the DVC parties have rare characters but I have nowhere near the money for DVC


runDisney events 
"Before" hours events with rare characters. You just gotta run or walk several miles to see them haha.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

disneygirlsng said:


> runDisney events
> "Before" hours events with rare characters. You just gotta run or walk several miles to see them haha.



I did do the races for a while. All the Tower of Terror 10ks until they canceled them, both coasts Star Wars. Have kind of pulled back lately since they are so expensive on top of having to actually travel to Disney. 

I would like to do Marathon weekend though.


----------



## EACarlson

JessicaW1234 said:


> How will Disney+ work with a Roku?  Will it show up on the screen as a choice?  Will we have to load it on there?


You'll have to add the channel, launch the channel and sign in.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I would like to do Marathon weekend though.


My favorite


----------



## JessicaW1234

EACarlson said:


> You'll have to add the channel, launch the channel and sign in.


I don't think I've received a log in - will I be getting that from Disney?


----------



## SG131

JessicaW1234 said:


> I don't think I've received a log in - will I be getting that from Disney?


Me neither, I'm wondering if it will be my MDE login.


----------



## Iowamomof4

JessicaW1234 said:


> I don't think I've received a log in - will I be getting that from Disney?


I'm pretty sure when I signed up I had to use my disney email and password (or perhaps I could have set a new password but didn't, I'm not sure). I signed up through the D23 deal though. Anyway, I expect that's how I'll log on tomorrow.


----------



## EACarlson

SG131 said:


> Me neither, I'm wondering if it will be my MDE login.


Probably this, I just signed up for ESPN+ last week and it used my Disney Movie Club login information. My guess is that if you have a disney account tied to whatever email you use that will be what is used.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.wdwmagic.com/shopping/f...-now-permanently-closed-at-disney-springs.htm


----------



## tlmadden73

JessicaW1234 said:


> I don't think I've received a log in - will I be getting that from Disney?


It should be separate .. I know when I signed up (via the D23 promo) . .it had me create a separate login/password from my MDE account (or the main disney account that is shared across many things).


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.wdwmagic.com/shopping/m...y-for-expansion-of-spice-and-tea-exchange.htm


----------



## sherlockmiles

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Orange Bird is tempting me. They need more Orange Bird merch, or a meet and greet.



Yes -M&G!!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Broken Slat on Bridge Leads to Closure of Tarzan’s Treehouse


----------



## mandis77

tlmadden73 said:


> It should be separate .. I know when I signed up (via the D23 promo) . .it had me create a separate login/password from my MDE account (or the main disney account that is shared across many things).



I signed up during that promo as well.... but I don't recall creating a new ID.  I am pretty sure I just used my Disney account, my confirmation email doesn't have any log-in information.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...e-from-disneys-hollywood-studios-november-14/


----------



## Helvetica

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Broken Slat on Bridge Leads to Closure of Tarzan’s Treehouse



A father broke the slat when he jumped on it to show his kids that it wouldn’t break...

I love it.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Marvel Reportedly Finds Writers for Disney+ Series “She-Hulk” and “Moon Knight”


----------



## rteetz

*News*

ABC’s “Fresh Off the Boat” to Conclude Six-Season Run in February


----------



## sachilles

I suppose evacuated is the correct word, but wouldn't they just walk off anyway?


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Future World East Restrooms Closing for Refurbishment at Epcot on Nov. 11


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Future World East Restrooms Closing for Refurbishment at Epcot on Nov. 11



I wonder if that means Electric Umbrella is safe until early 2020?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Iowamomof4 said:


> I'm pretty sure when I signed up I had to use my disney email and password (or perhaps I could have set a new password but didn't, I'm not sure). I signed up through the D23 deal though. Anyway, I expect that's how I'll log on tomorrow.



I recall setting it up with my regular disney login but I had to set a different password but maybe that was because requirements are more strict (I think it required a special character which I didn't have with my regular password)


----------



## Candlelady

Thank you.  I still don't get it, but will try to figure it out tomorrow.


----------



## Candlelady

Helvetica said:


> Not really... Disney bought an already established streaming company for 2.5+ Billion to make Disney Plus.
> 
> There may be some log-in issues and stuff because of the ridiculous amount of people trying to log-in at once, but I don't think it will be typical Disney IT bad, since it's not in-house Disney IT.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it will depend on the TV. If it's a Google TV or Roku TV, then I'm pretty sure it will be available day 1.
> 
> Edit: I looked it up and found all of the available devices. If it's Google, Roku, or Amazon, then it will work. If it's made by Samsung, Vizio, LG or Sony, then it should also work day 1.
> 
> https://www.ign.com/articles/2019/11/09/disney-plus-how-to-watch-ps4-tv-game-consoles



Thank you.  I still don't get it, but will try to figure it out tomorrow.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1193985534927892480


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> I recall setting it up with my regular disney login but I had to set a different password but maybe that was because requirements are more strict (I think it required a special character which I didn't have with my regular password)


Ya .. I can't recall .. I think that was it .. being forced to make a new password -- (thus making it a separate account from my MDE account). I have written down a totally different password. 
We'll see in 13 hours 26 minutes!


----------



## SG131

TheMaxRebo said:


> I recall setting it up with my regular disney login but I had to set a different password but maybe that was because requirements are more strict (I think it required a special character which I didn't have with my regular password)


I signed up the same way and didn't need a different password, but mine already had a special character, so that could be it.


----------



## Farro

SG131 said:


> I signed up the same way and didn't need a different password, but mine already had a special character, so that could be it.



I have absolutely no idea what password i used! Oops.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Less than 12 hours until launch and Canadians still cannot order Disney+.


----------



## Farro

********You guys, I just went to the Disney + site and started as if I was going to purchase again - it asks for your email and then next page asks for your Disney acct. password.

Phew!!!


----------



## soniam

Farro said:


> ********You guys, I just went to the Disney + site and started as if I was going to purchase again - it asks for your email and then next page asks for your Disney acct. password.
> 
> Phew!!!



I figured there would be a ton of people asking for password resets tomorrow. I would have been included


----------



## osully

scrappinginontario said:


> Less than 12 hours until launch and Canadians still cannot order Disney+. View attachment 452031


I know! I find this ridiculous!


----------



## ksromack

Farro said:


> ********You guys, I just went to the Disney + site and started as if I was going to purchase again - it asks for your email and then next page asks for your Disney acct. password.
> 
> Phew!!!





soniam said:


> I figured there would be a ton of people asking for password resets tomorrow. I would have been included


Hahahaha, I just did the same thing....and now I'm writing down my password


----------



## rteetz

*News*

The Mandalorian Sneak Peek Airs During Monday Night Football


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> The Mandalorian Sneak Peek Airs During Monday Night Football




It was great!


----------



## bluecastle

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Future World East Restrooms Closing for Refurbishment at Epcot on Nov. 11


Good news. On my November 2018 this was the worst of any WDW restrooms I used.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1194011186234159105


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

My app is live!!! Watching the Mandalorian.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> My app is live!!! Watching the Mandalorian.


On Roku and Android. Not Apple yet.


----------



## pooh'smate

Seeing that Canadians are able to download and subscribe too @scrappinginontario


----------



## rteetz

Now live on Apple too!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

F.A.N.T.A.S.T.I.C.

Mandalorian is all I ever hoped for.

Star Wars lives.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Bleh, Star wars are the special editions. I had a slight amount of hope.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Guys I love the Imagineering Story


----------



## Gusey

Just remember us in Europe, who have to wait until March 2020 to get it


----------



## scrappinginontario

Disney+ launches inan hour and I’m finally seeing what Canadians are being offered.  I’m not seeing any of the ‘purchase for a year and pay $x or, 3 years for $x’ 

The only thing I can see is ‘7 day free promotional offer then CA $8.99/month’

still hoping to find something like our US friends have been offered.



UPDATE: $89.99/year offered


----------



## merry_nbright

I was up at 6:00 AM and am now watching Snow White. I love Disney +!


----------



## Farro

I downloaded it before work. Will finally watch Endgame tonight.

So are all the episodes available at once for everything? Or are they releasing shows weekly?


----------



## RolloTomasi

I believe it’s weekly.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Disney+ is less impressive than I was expecting - everything is just a blue screen after I log in


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> I downloaded it before work. Will finally watch Endgame tonight.
> 
> So are all the episodes available at once for everything? Or are they releasing shows weekly?





RolloTomasi said:


> I believe it’s weekly.



Generally weekly but they are getting set to their normal "release day" this week.  So like for the Manderlorian the fist episode is out today and then episode 2 is out Friday and then new episodes each Friday


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> Disney+ is less impressive than I was expecting - everything is just a blue screen after I log in
> 
> View attachment 452110



I don't know, mine downloaded on Roku super, super fast and then I logged in and the menu came right up! I didn't watch anything, because stupid job, have to go to work... 

We'll see what happens when I try to watch later.


----------



## tarak

Farro said:


> I don't know, mine downloaded on Roku super, super fast and then I logged in and the menu came right up! I didn't watch anything, because stupid job, have to go to work...
> 
> We'll see what happens when I try to watch later.


 
I downloaded the app on my Apple TV before I went to work, signed in, and started streaming Lady and the Tramp for my daughter before leaving for work. It all seemed to be working smoothly for us.


----------



## Farro

Spoke too soon! 

Micky just called me and said it's giving an error saying internet too slow.


----------



## Steph15251

TheMaxRebo said:


> Disney+ is less impressive than I was expecting - everything is just a blue screen after I log in
> 
> View attachment 452110


It was normal when ,I logged in


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Steph15251 said:


> It was normal when ,I logged in



Oh, it's definitely a "me" issue though seeing other people having same issue.  Most common seems to be people accessing via Roku


----------



## chicagoshannon

We had the blue screen for about 30 seconds and then it came up.


----------



## Firebird060

works fine on my playstation and my iphone as well as in browser


----------



## The Pho

*News*

Well this isn’t a big surprise.
https://variety.com/2019/digital/news/disney-plus-launch-errors-login-problems-1203401815/


----------



## zumfelde

TheMaxRebo said:


> Disney+ is less impressive than I was expecting - everything is just a blue screen after I log in
> 
> View attachment 452110
> [/QUOTEI had same thing on my roku. Removed app and added it again now works. Everything loads SLOW


----------



## Farro

Farro said:


> Spoke too soon!
> 
> Micky just called me and said it's giving an error saying internet too slow.



Working now!


----------



## cranbiz

Finally got it. Apparently, you had to back into the my verizon page and then go to offers to sign up, then it took you to the Disney+ page to sign up. 

Downloaded the app to my android and then went out to the TV and found the Disney+ app in the Roku channel store. Entered my credentials and now my grand daughter is watching The Little Mermaid.  All is good.


----------



## tlmadden73

The Pho said:


> *News*
> 
> Well this isn’t a big surprise.
> https://variety.com/2019/digital/news/disney-plus-launch-errors-login-problems-1203401815/


Feels like a non-story and just a  BIG CORPORATIONS STINK type of story.  Yes.. they had issues .. and people got in eventually no issue. 

Now if it was down all day or some disaster like that.. thats a story.  But having a highly anticipated and awaited streaming service have issues when everyone is trying to download it and use it all at once?That is a success, not a failure.


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> Disney+ is less impressive than I was expecting - everything is just a blue screen after I log in
> 
> View attachment 452110


What TV?


----------



## SG131

tlmadden73 said:


> Feels like a non-story and just a  BIG CORPORATIONS STINK type of story.  Yes.. they had issues .. and people got in eventually no issue.
> 
> Now if it was down all day or some disaster like that.. thats a story.  But having a highly anticipated and awaited streaming service have issues when everyone is trying to download it and use it all at once?That is a success, not a failure.


I still can't get in, hopefully soon.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

tlmadden73 said:


> Feels like a non-story and just a  BIG CORPORATIONS STINK type of story.  Yes.. they had issues .. and people got in eventually no issue.
> 
> Now if it was down all day or some disaster like that.. thats a story.  But having a highly anticipated and awaited streaming service have issues when everyone is trying to download it and use it all at once?That is a success, not a failure.


Have you used the app yet? Multiple pages just show the picture without a "PLAY" button. Others pages report, "The requested media is not available". It'd say this is a bad launch based on all the hype leading up to this.


----------



## The Pho

tlmadden73 said:


> Feels like a non-story and just a  BIG CORPORATIONS STINK type of story.  Yes.. they had issues .. and people got in eventually no issue.
> 
> Now if it was down all day or some disaster like that.. thats a story.  But having a highly anticipated and awaited streaming service have issues when everyone is trying to download it and use it all at once?That is a success, not a failure.



I have a hard time labeling a product that doesn’t work when trying to use it as a success.   Now I assume most of these issues are simply launch issues and should be ironed out relatively soon.   But with how much they pushed preorders, they should have had their servers well prepared for this.   Really I would just like to watch some shows.


----------



## Iowamomof4

The Pho said:


> I have a hard time labeling a product that doesn’t work when trying to use it as a success.   Now I assume most of these issues are simply launch issue and should be ironed out relatively soon.   But with how much they pushed preorders, they should have had their servers well prepared for this.   Really I would just like to watch some shows.



I've been trying for over an hour now on 3 different devices (firestick, android phone, and laptop) and couldn't get ANYTHING to work until just now I was able to start Captain Marvel on my laptop. Still no Mandalorian or anything else. But I was so relieved to see SOMETHING work!

EDIT: Okay, now it seems like nearly everything EXCEPT The Mandalorian will work. I hope this means they're finally getting on top of the problem (or enough people have given up?) and it'll all start working smoothly soon.


----------



## Anthony Vito

Got some error messages this morning when I first tried to get on - downloading was pretty easy.  Downloading the app onto our Samsung smart TV was very fast.  Fire TV Stick was a little slower, but not bad, but got the "Unable to Connect to Disney+" for a while when trying to log in.  Was then able to get to the side menus, but the home page got that message still for a bit.  On iOS, I actually had a hard time finding the app in the App Store.  I searched "Disney+" but it did not come up.  I went into the first choice (think it was MDE) and then selected "Disney" for the developer, Disney+ then came up for the choices of their apps.

We were browsing through the app, checking things out, etc.  I found it was very slow loading the individual pages when selecting a movie or series (would get the circle going for 10-15 seconds sometimes).  Also, the categories are not fully populated yet for us - so, for example, selecting Movies, then selecting Action/Adventure, they only had the A's come up.  For A-Z movies, they first only had the A's and B's and some C's (stopped with the live action Cinderella, didn't have the animated), then some more came up when we checked again shortly after, getting into the D's I believe.

So, basically some issues and not smooth yet, but not bad for a few hours in and not nearly as bad as the usual roll-out type stuff.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

You guys should have just been awake streaming like I was at 1 am. Worked perfectly fine.

Just kidding.

 I'm very tired, though.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Steph15251 said:


> It was normal when ,I logged in



Oh, it's definitely a "me" issue though seeing other people having same issue.  Most common seems to be people accessing via Roku


zumfelde said:


> had same thing on my roku. Removed app and added it again now works. Everything loads SLOW



I eventually got it working after restarting a few times, but things are loading slowly  for me still


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Pho said:


> What TV?
> View attachment 452131



it's a TCL Roku enabled TV ... got the app installed no issue but then it didn't want to start anything

Eventually I did get it to work but had to restart it several times.  Probably just systems overloaded with everyone trying to access it at the same time


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> Feels like a non-story and just a  BIG CORPORATIONS STINK type of story.  Yes.. they had issues .. and people got in eventually no issue.
> 
> Now if it was down all day or some disaster like that.. thats a story.  But having a highly anticipated and awaited streaming service have issues when everyone is trying to download it and use it all at once?That is a success, not a failure.



true - though I still think they should have released the app early and let people sort out their login credentials, etc. and had that part all ready to go for when the content went live


----------



## mandis77

We have an older Samsung smartTV and I don't see the app in the store.  Maybe later?

I can't find the FireStick so at 6am I got the app on my Galaxy S10 and used Chromecast to watch on TV.  After much internal debate, watched Steamboat Willie first.  Youngest daughter watched Forky (hilarious), oldest daughter watched HSMTM.  Need to wait for DH to watch The Mandalorian, but I CANNOT wait to start the Imagineering Story!


----------



## rteetz

Let’s take Disney+ talk to the Disney+ thread please


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://variety.com/2019/tv/news/we...star-wars-jon-favreau-disney-plus-1203400810/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...artist-on-nov-17-at-disneys-wilderness-lodge/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New WDI website

https://sites.disney.com/waltdisneyimagineering/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Broadway concert series lineup revealed 

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/entertainment/epcot/broadway-concert-series/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/news/2019/11/12/abc-audio-announces-inside-frozen-2-podcast/


----------



## ksromack

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Bleh, Star wars are the special editions. I had a slight amount of hope.





TheMaxRebo said:


> Disney+ is less impressive than I was expecting - everything is just a blue screen after I log in
> 
> View attachment 452110


Ours worked this morning....maybe it's because we have a Sony Smart TV?  I couldnt get Moana at home this morning but can watch it fine on my phone just now.  Cant wait to watch the Mandalorian after work.  I want to sneak a peak now but will delay gratification so hubby can watch with me.  Yippeeeeee!


----------



## Katrina Y

rteetz said:


> Let’s take Disney+ talk to the Disney+ thread please


What is the link to that thread.


----------



## Mome Rath

Katrina Y said:


> What is the link to that thread.



https://www.disboards.com/threads/disney-launches-november-12th.3744694/


----------



## BorderTenny

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Broadway concert series lineup revealed
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/entertainment/epcot/broadway-concert-series/


Four performers on January 25th?! That'll be one hot ticket.


----------



## The Pho

*News*

Disney+ Adds New Cut to Star Wars: A New Hope, Han and Greedo Scene
http://www.ign.com/articles/2019/11...-to-star-wars-a-new-hope-han-and-greedo-scene


----------



## Tiki Birdland

The Pho said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney+ Adds New Cut to Star Wars: A New Hope, Han and Greedo Scene
> http://www.ign.com/articles/2019/11...-to-star-wars-a-new-hope-han-and-greedo-scene


Edit all you want -- Han shot first; he's no John Wayne.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Construction walls up in Galaxy's Edge in Disneyland around queue for Rise of the Resistance ... not fully clear what it is for but might be for emergency exists from the queue

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/construction-walls-installed-in-star-wars-galaxys-edge-at-disneyland/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“Frozen 2” McDonald’s Happy Meal Toys Now Available


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Matterhorn Bobsled Abominable Snowman Funko Pop! Figures Slides Into shopDisney


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Restaurants at Walt Disney World Serving Special Thanksgiving Day Menus


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Typhoon Lagoon Water Park Closed 11/13 Due to Cold Weather Forecast


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/holi...tar-wars-galaxys-edge-tomorrow-at-disneyland/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

http://www.ocregister.com/disneylan...dventure-thrill-ride-a-major-overhaul-in-2020


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> http://www.ocregister.com/disneylan...dventure-thrill-ride-a-major-overhaul-in-2020



Got a link that works for everyone?


----------



## rteetz

soniam said:


> Got a link that works for everyone?


Not that I have seen. Just a report that Indy in Disneyland will go down for a lengthy refurb in 2020.


----------



## OSUZorba

Tiki Birdland said:


> Edit all you want -- Han shot first; he's no John Wayne.


Han Shot.... Not First, just him. Disney would instantly gain back a lot of old fans if they released the original cut in 4K.


----------



## ejgonz2

OSUZorba said:


> Han Shot.... Not First, just him. Disney would instantly gain back a lot of old fans if they released the original cut in 4K.



I believe I’ve read that Lucas has it in the contract that the original versions won’t be released.


----------



## osully

ejgonz2 said:


> I believe I’ve read that Lucas has it in the contract that the original versions won’t be released.


I’m just crossing my fingers that SOME DAY the holiday special will finally be released. Even if it is only available ON Xmas.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

New details for the 2020 Festival of the Arts released

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/new-...way-series-wall-e-and-eve-play-zone-and-more/


----------



## YesterDark

I haven't had time to catch up on this thread for the last week and a half. So what's been going on?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

YesterDark said:


> I haven't had time to catch up on this thread for the last week and a half. So what's been going on?



last few days have been about Disney+ - until the Forum Dean of Discipline told us to go to the dedicated thread

Beyond that, a bit about the parties, construction at EPCOT, the earnings call from Disney (which, I thought was rather positive - and the stock moved upwards following the call)


----------



## mikepizzo

YesterDark said:


> I haven't had time to catch up on this thread for the last week and a half. So what's been going on?



You didn't hear?  Decapitated.  Whole big thing.  We had a funeral for a bird.


----------



## Nanceliz319

My son and I watched the Mandalorian and Lady and the Tramp. We really enjoyed both! Also, enjoying the documentary show on Imagineering.


----------



## adam.adbe

OSUZorba said:


> Han Shot.... Not First, just him. Disney would instantly gain back a lot of old fans if they released the original cut in 4K.



Similarly, when did they add the 'noooo' to the RoTJ when Vader throws Sidious down the infinity mirror?  I'm gonna have to go back and check, but that wasn't in the 90s special editions, was it?


----------



## sherlockmiles

adam.adbe said:


> Similarly, when did they add the 'noooo' to the RoTJ when Vader throws Sidious down the infinity mirror?  I'm gonna have to go back and check, but that wasn't in the 90s special editions, was it?



Making me want to really hold on to my original VHS boxed set.......dont mess with my memories....


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-year-in-a-row/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q1wo1107190036A


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/tarzan-treehouse-reopens-after-guest-breaks-bridge-at-disneyland/


----------



## andyw715

adam.adbe said:


> Similarly, when did they add the 'noooo' to the RoTJ when Vader throws Sidious down the infinity mirror?  I'm gonna have to go back and check, but that wasn't in the 90s special editions, was it?


That was Luke in ESB....  I haven't watched the SE in ages though....  despecialized FTW!  He chose to fall to his death, he wasn't scared.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Not really news, but for those that haven't seen, Kirsten Bell did "History of Disney Songs" on the Tonight Show


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/11/operating-hours-of-dinolands-character.html


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.thewrap.com/jonah-hauer-king-prince-eric-little-mermaid/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

National Geographic Merchandise Comes to shopDisney


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Disney+ Original Soundtracks and Playlists Now Available


----------



## rteetz

*News

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/10-million-people-signed-up-for-disney-on-launch-day/*


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Ron Jon Surf Shop to open Nov 15th at Disney Springs


----------



## Farro

I just can't stand it!!! Animal Kingdom looks so awesome!!! The details, imagination and everything else that went into decorating for the holidays. I'm just blown away. We may have to break a rule and go there over Christmas one year.

Anyone having doubts if Disney still has it's magic, look no further! (vlog showing everything in detail from TimTracker)


----------



## splash327

Farro said:


> I just can't stand it!!! Animal Kingdom looks so awesome!!! The details, imagination and everything else that went into decorating for the holidays. I'm just blown away. We may have to break a rule and go there over Christmas one year.
> 
> Any having doubts if Disney still has it's magic, look no further! (vlog showing everything in detail from TimTracker)



Actually, Animal Kingdom is awesome in November/December.   It's not as hot and the animals are way more active.  Now with the Christmas additions, I want to visit!


----------



## Farro

splash327 said:


> Actually, Animal Kingdom is awesome in November/December.   It's not as hot and the animals are way more active.  Now with the Christmas additions, I want to visit!



I mean all of Disney. We never visit over holidays.


----------



## rteetz

splash327 said:


> Actually, Animal Kingdom is awesome in November/December.   It's not as hot and the animals are way more active.  Now with the Christmas additions, I want to visit!


Animal Kingdom is awesome year round


----------



## splash327

Farro said:


> I mean all of Disney. We never visit over holidays.



I love it during the holidays.  We've been the past 4 years in a row.  So much fun and the decorations are amazing.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Orlando International Airport Sees 6 Percent Increase in Passengers for Fiscal 2019


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Last Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party of 2019 is Sold Out


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Magical Christmas Day Parade Pin and Ornament Available at Disney Parks


----------



## ksromack

Farro said:


> I just can't stand it!!! Animal Kingdom looks so awesome!!! The details, imagination and everything else that went into decorating for the holidays. I'm just blown away. We may have to break a rule and go there over Christmas one year.
> 
> Anyone having doubts if Disney still has it's magic, look no further! (vlog showing everything in detail from TimTracker)


I'm excited to see the decorations this year as it seems there's a little more than in previous years!  Last year we went the day after Thanksgiving and this year we aren't going until Dec 9th.....we really love that time of year as it's so much cooler and, well, Christmas!


----------



## Farro

Well!!!

We just loved The Mandalorian! It felt so short though!

And oh my god...The World According to Jeff Goldblum was all I wanted and more!


----------



## YesterDark

How did the Mandalorian fall short other than there weren't more episodes to watch and I have to wait until tomorrow?


----------



## siren0119

YesterDark said:


> How did the Mandalorian fall short other than there weren't more episodes to watch and I have to wait until tomorrow?



I think the PP said it "FELT" short (like it wasn't long enough), not that it didn't meet expectations


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

First annual gingerbread cabin debuts at Wilderness Lodge


----------



## SaintsManiac

YesterDark said:


> How did the Mandalorian fall short other than there weren't more episodes to watch and I have to wait until tomorrow?




She said it "felt short" and I agree! Fastest 40 minutes ever.


----------



## YesterDark

Lol oops. Need more coffee.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disney partners with disaster relief organizations to help with recovery efforts in the Bahamas


----------



## MommaBerd

YesterDark said:


> Lol oops. Need more coffee.



You weren’t alone—I thought that is what she wrote at first, too!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

MasterClass Announces Business Strategy & Leadership Course Taught by Disney CEO Bob Iger


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*REVIEW*

Frozen II review ... fairly spoiler free though obviously will provide a take on the film, etc.

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/art...ers-beauty-humor-and-some-surprising-emotion/


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> MasterClass Announces Business Strategy & Leadership Course Taught by Disney CEO Bob Iger



"A good strategy when trying to compete with your competition...is to buy your competition."


----------



## leholcomb

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> MasterClass Announces Business Strategy & Leadership Course Taught by Disney CEO Bob Iger


Thank you for posting this! I had never heard of it and just signed up for an all-access pass.


----------



## rteetz

leholcomb said:


> Thank you for posting this! I had never heard of it and just signed up for an all-access pass.


I am considering it myself. I have never done a Master Class but this intrigues me as a student.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Anna and Elsa debuted their Frozen II outfits in Disneyland's parade today


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Disney Skyliner Mickey Mouse Funko Pop! Figure Releasing at Walt Disney World Nov. 16


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/aeri...ey-and-minnies-runaway-railway-at-disneyland/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

new breakfast quick service menu for Sanaa

This actually seems really good and a cool idea to be able to just grab some food but then sit at the tables in Sanaa which has views of the animals

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...enu-at-sanaa-in-disneys-animal-kingdom-lodge/


----------



## wnwardii

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> new breakfast quick service menu for Sanaa
> 
> This actually seems really good and a cool idea to be able to just grab some food but then sit at the tables in Sanaa which has views of the animals
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...enu-at-sanaa-in-disneys-animal-kingdom-lodge/


I stayed at Kidani Village a year ago when I went to Destination D.  I tried the quick breakfast a few times at Sanaa.  Overall it was good and quick.  Didn't take long from when I ordered, sat down and had the food brought to my table.  I like the updated menu.  It seems to offer a few more choices.  The grab and go, from what I recall, was not all that extensive.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS - First look at the new Ron Jon Surf Shop at Disney Springs


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> New Disney Skyliner Mickey Mouse Funko Pop! Figure Releasing at Walt Disney World Nov. 16


I was trying to cut back on buying the park Funkos but I may have to get this one!


TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> new breakfast quick service menu for Sanaa
> 
> This actually seems really good and a cool idea to be able to just grab some food but then sit at the tables in Sanaa which has views of the animals
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...enu-at-sanaa-in-disneys-animal-kingdom-lodge/


Those dishes look amazing!


----------



## rteetz




----------



## RolloTomasi

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> New Disney Skyliner Mickey Mouse Funko Pop! Figure Releasing at Walt Disney World Nov. 16



Cuuuuuuute. I check in on the 16th. I think I know what the first thing I'm buying will be...


----------



## MissGina5

I wonder when they will announce the new plans for Hollywood Studios for New Years Eve.... Anyone have any idea what it might be?


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/annu...ered-at-the-nba-experience-in-disney-springs/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/cart...-january-2020-at-disney-california-adventure/


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/annu...ered-at-the-nba-experience-in-disney-springs/


Many, many more discounts are coming. Not enough audience for this concept. I've still got my over/under on 3 years. The only reason I can see to take the over is Disney will ride an investment way past its overdue point and just stop investing and let it rot. See the previous concept on that site...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> Many, many more discounts are coming. Not enough audience for this concept. I've still got my over/under on 3 years. The only reason I can see to take the over is Disney will ride an investment way past its overdue point and just stop investing and let it rot. See the previous concept on that site...



I agree - though I still think they need to change the business model so that you can get in for free and walk around and check it out and then just pay per activity you want to do (or purchase a all-access pass or something)

Even at a cheaper price I think a lot of people scoff at the idea of having to pay anything just to get in


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

TheMaxRebo said:


> I agree - though I still think they need to change the business model so that you can get in for free and walk around and check it out and then just pay per activity you want to do (or purchase a all-access pass or something).  Even at a cheaper price I think a lot of people scoff at the idea of having to pay anything just to get in



This is one thing Disney has done that my entire family has zero interest in.  Now, if it were sports in general with the same type stuff, maybe.  Like part basketball, part football, part baseball, etc., you could've opened it up to a much wider fan base.


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> Many, many more discounts are coming. Not enough audience for this concept. I've still got my over/under on 3 years. The only reason I can see to take the over is Disney will ride an investment way past its overdue point and just stop investing and let it rot. See the previous concept on that site...


This has a partner though in the NBA. DisneyQuest didn’t.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update *
https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/aven...stalled-aerial-photos-and-more-november-2019/


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> This has a partner though in the NBA. DisneyQuest didn’t.


The NBA might be more rational about its money than Disney and not leave a failing asset out there to be criticized or fall apart. If they can't make a go of it, I don't expect the NBA to let it be a monument with their name on it. Then again, there is the WNBA, so maybe the NBA is willing to do that.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/ring...ew-year-2020-mickey-tee-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2019/11/magic-kingdom-park-honors-skippers-of-the-year/


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1195377816780578818


----------



## tlmadden73

jknezek said:


> Many, many more discounts are coming. Not enough audience for this concept. I've still got my over/under on 3 years. The only reason I can see to take the over is Disney will ride an investment way past its overdue point and just stop investing and let it rot. See the previous concept on that site...


It was only a matter of time. What's next? Free entrance when you get a package?
It's probably the building's saving grace they have a store and restaurant there to draw people even near it.

It feels Disney and the NBA marketers really missed the mark on this one. I am curious what their attendance numbers are.
1) It is expensive to try for a family
2) It has a limited audience
3) Even for the core audience .. it only has a "let's do this once" appeal -- unlike say Disney Quest, a bowling alley or movie theatre.
4) Just doesn't offer much to do. 

I have watched several videos of vloggers experiencing this .. and I just don't see the appeal, even for basket ball fans in general. It just doesn't even seem to have that much to do. 

That being said, the AP price ($19) is probably WAY more appealing to give it a "let's try it out".


----------



## inigomontoya

mikepizzo said:


> "A good strategy when trying to compete with your competition...is to buy your competition."



This is pretty much prevailing strategy of Corporate America.  It's definitely not unique to Iger/Disney.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1195377816780578818



All the songs are on youtube right now too. Very Broadway-esque.


----------



## J-BOY

Farro said:


> All the songs are on youtube right now too. Very Broadway-esque.


Blech. That's what I didn't want to hear. I understand the songwriter's pedigree is in Broadway primarily, but I was hoping for something less generic. I felt like most of Frozen's music sounded like most music you'd find in a Broadway show set in Contemporary America, not Scandinavia a few hundred years ago. 'Frozen Heart' was the highlight for me and it all went downhill from there.

To clarify, I don't mind the music - after all, Friend Like Me from Aladdin has little to no relation to Arabic music, but that was a one-off. I much prefer music like Aladdin's or Lion King's that has some flair matching the world it's set in.


----------



## MissGina5

J-BOY said:


> Blech. That's what I didn't want to hear. I understand the songwriter's pedigree is in Broadway primarily, but I was hoping for something less generic. I felt like most of Frozen's music sounded like most music you'd find in a Broadway show set in Contemporary America, not Scandinavia a few hundred years ago. 'Frozen Heart' was the highlight for me and it all went downhill from there.
> 
> To clarify, I don't mind the music - after all, Friend Like Me from Aladdin has little to no relation to Arabic music, but that was a one-off. I much prefer music like Aladdin's or Lion King's that has some flair matching the world it's set in.



I love the broadway style for frozen but I will say one of my favorite examples of this is Fathoms Below from The Little Mermaid


----------



## Anthony Vito

So . . . just got an email that Hulu w/ Live TV is increasing its price by $10/month starting December 18.  For Hulu (No Ads) + Live TV it will be $60.99 and just Hulu + Live TV will be $54.99.

I was already starting to question how much we really need the Live TV portion - we'd lose a few shows - and honestly have been keeping it more for some shows my wife watches that we wouldn't get with Hulu on its own.  I was just texting my wife and I think we're going to drop the Live TV portion - can pick up CBS All Access now and then for a couple of their shows my wife watches.  It's just interesting this is coming out now right after Disney+ comes out - almost like we now have an even better excuse to drop Hulu Live TV.

Edit:  It's also a bit annoying because one of the reasons we didn't wait and go the bundle route for D+ was because we had the Hulu w/ Live TV.


----------



## jknezek

Anthony Vito said:


> So . . . just got an email that Hulu w/ Live TV is increasing its price by $10/month starting December 18.  For Hulu (No Ads) + Live TV it will be $60.99 and just Hulu + Live TV will be $54.99.
> 
> I was already starting to question how much we really need the Live TV portion - we'd lose a few shows - and honestly have been keeping it more for some shows my wife watches that we wouldn't get with Hulu on its own.  I was just texting my wife and I think we're going to drop the Live TV portion - can pick up CBS All Access now and then for a couple of their shows my wife watches.  It's just interesting this is coming out now right after Disney+ comes out - almost like we now have an even better excuse to drop Hulu Live TV.
> 
> Edit:  It's also a bit annoying because one of the reasons we didn't wait and go the bundle route for D+ was because we had the Hulu w/ Live TV.


I gave up the Live TV option a couple months ago. We don't miss it other than a few sports events. Frankly it's cheaper for me to run to a bar for a football or soccer game and have a few drinks once a month than have Live TV. With Hulu, Netflix and now D+, there is enough entertainment on my tv for years...


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

I don’t think anyone has mentioned the FP update in the recent MDE update.  You can no longer modify and see both times for the current selection and other available rides.  Now, you can either change the time (for the same ride) or change the ride.  Yes, it does the same thing, but not as convenient.


----------



## Anthony Vito

jknezek said:


> I gave up the Live TV option a couple months ago. We don't miss it other than a few sports events. Frankly it's cheaper for me to run to a bar for a football or soccer game and have a few drinks once a month than have Live TV. With Hulu, Netflix and now D+, there is enough entertainment on my tv for years...



Yeah - I don't have time to watch nearly as much sports as when I was younger, rarely even watch NFL games any more, especially since the games televised around me on Sunday have just been garbage.  I was going to try to start watching more NBA games soon, and I do watch March Madness and NBA Playoffs, so maybe I'll have to figure something out come spring/summer, but the price per hour that we use it has to be pretty terrible.  I will particularly miss Pardon the Interruption and Highly Questionable, since that's the main stuff I watch it for, but even that hasn't been as much since you can't fast forward through commercials, even with the "No Ads" version.  Oh well - $50/month is a bit ridiculous to pay for those few things when it's looked at that way.


----------



## Anthony Vito

FrankieWinthrop said:


> I don’t think anyone has mentioned the FP update in the recent MDE update.  You can no longer modify and see both times for the current selection and other available rides.  Now, you can either change the time (for the same ride) or change the ride.  Yes, it does the same thing, but not as convenient.


I didn't know about this - and that seriously sucks!  When we're grabbing our rolling FP or on our last one, we almost always use that ability to have one ride but see others that are available before deciding to switch.  We might grab one ride because it's open, even though we'd prefer something else, but then keep checking the other rides to see if there's something we'd prefer.  That is going to seriously affect how we use our +1 FP (rolling one we get after the first 3 are used).

Also, we actually noticed something new on our last trip - it used to be, or so we thought, that once your FPs expired, regardless of which park, then you could add that extra one.  Apparently this won't work if you don't go to the park where you had the FPs.  For example, we made plans to be at MK for a day when we were 60 days out.  However, when a waitlist came through and our hotel changed, we changed our plans last minute as to which park we wanted to go to - we also changed even more based on being tired - and just went to DHS instead that day.  That afternoon, we made a FP, after the others had expired, for Toy Story Mania.  We thought that was our last rolling one, but it instead counted as our first FP, so we realized that night we couldn't make another FP for one of the rides at DHS because we hadn't "used" up our 3 FPs and we couldn't get another one in the same tier.  By then it was too late to even get something for the shows to let expire because there were no more shows in the last few hours the park was open.  I don't know if this was new as well, or if it was just our first time not getting to a park entirely that we had originally planned on going to.


----------



## JETSDAD

Anthony Vito said:


> I didn't know about this - and that seriously sucks!  When we're grabbing our rolling FP or on our last one, we almost always use that ability to have one ride but see others that are available before deciding to switch.  *We might grab one ride because it's open, even though we'd prefer something else, but then keep checking the other rides to see if there's something we'd prefer*.  That is going to seriously affect how we use our +1 FP (rolling one we get after the first 3 are used).



You can still do that. There are now 2 different Change buttons...one does the time for that given ride and one is to see other rides.


----------



## Gusey

Just though I'd share that Idina Menzel, Jonathan Groff and Josh Gad are on a live TV show here in the UK promoting Frozen 2, and they said they would be up for a Frozen 3, as long as the story is right, just like how it took 6 years to get the perfect story for Frozen 2, and Idina emphasised that Frozen 2 was not created purely for monetry reasons, but because there was a good enough story to be told.


----------



## ksromack

Gusey said:


> Just though I'd share that Idina Menzel, Jonathan Groff and Josh Gad are on a live TV show here in the UK promoting Frozen 2, and they said they would be up for a Frozen 3, as long as the story is right, just like how it took 6 years to get the perfect story for Frozen 2, and Idina emphasised that Frozen 2 was not created purely for monetry reasons, but because there was a good enough story to be told.


But the money didnt hurt


----------



## only hope

FrankieWinthrop said:


> I don’t think anyone has mentioned the FP update in the recent MDE update.  You can no longer modify and see both times for the current selection and other available rides.  Now, you can either change the time (for the same ride) or change the ride.  Yes, it does the same thing, but not as convenient.



Looks like I’m joining the no-updating club again. I managed to keep the version of the app that let you transfer fp’s until I downloaded ios13 a few months ago, at which point the wait times stopped working. I still don’t like the new set up of the app, it’s harder to navigate.


----------



## splash327

only hope said:


> Looks like I’m joining the no-updating club again. I managed to keep the version of the app that let you transfer fp’s until I downloaded ios13 a few months ago, at which point the wait times stopped working. I still don’t like the new set up of the app, it’s harder to navigate.



Usually several of us are trying to modify the fast pass at the same time to see who can come up with the best.  Guess we'll have to split it to one person trying to get a better time while another person tries for a better attraction.


----------



## mikepizzo

Gusey said:


> Just though I'd share that Idina Menzel, Jonathan Groff and Josh Gad are on a live TV show here in the UK promoting Frozen 2, and they said they would be up for a Frozen 3, as long as the story is right, just like how it took 6 years to get the perfect story for Frozen 2, and Idina emphasised that Frozen 2 was not created purely for monetry reasons, but because there was a good enough story to be told.



Call me old fashioned, but I'm still of the opinion that "you can't top pigs with pigs".


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ure-park/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q1wo1114191120190020C


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

only hope said:


> Looks like I’m joining the no-updating club again. I managed to keep the version of the app that let you transfer fp’s until I downloaded ios13 a few months ago, at which point the wait times stopped working. I still don’t like the new set up of the app, it’s harder to navigate.



Ditto!  I shall be tortured by the little red 1 on my App Store icon until at least after our December trip.  If I see it's working OK for others or there's a new strategy at that point, maybe I'll update.  I miss the change party!


----------



## tlmadden73

Gusey said:


> Just though I'd share that Idina Menzel, Jonathan Groff and Josh Gad are on a live TV show here in the UK promoting Frozen 2, and they said they would be up for a Frozen 3, as long as the story is right, just like how it took 6 years to get the perfect story for Frozen 2, and Idina emphasised that Frozen 2 was not created purely for monetry reasons, but because there was a good enough story to be told.


I just hope the Disney Animation Studios don't go through "sequel-itis" like Pixar did for the last decade. We've got Wreck it Ralph 2 -- Frozen 2 .. 
Disney+ (just like the straight-to-DVD releases of the 90s) should be the home for sequels .

I'm not saying Frozen 2 will be bad, I am saying that a sequel prevents original content from being produced.


----------



## J-BOY

tlmadden73 said:


> I just hope the Disney Animation Studios don't go through "sequel-itis" like Pixar did for the last decade. We've got Wreck it Ralph 2 -- Frozen 2 ..
> Disney+ (just like the straight-to-DVD releases of the 90s) should be the home for sequels .
> 
> I'm not saying Frozen 2 will be bad, I am saying that a sequel prevents original content from being produced.


That remains to be seen. The only Disney Animation movie that's been announced is Raya, which is a new IP. They've announced dates for others but no idea what they could be just yet.


----------



## Anthony Vito

tlmadden73 said:


> I just hope the Disney Animation Studios don't go through "sequel-itis" like Pixar did for the last decade. We've got Wreck it Ralph 2 -- Frozen 2 ..
> Disney+ (just like the straight-to-DVD releases of the 90s) should be the home for sequels .
> 
> I'm not saying Frozen 2 will be bad, I am saying that a sequel prevents original content from being produced.


I agree - having new stories is definitely a good thing.  As for Frozen 2, I actually think it has the potential to be better than the first, but that's because I thought the first one was actually kind of a weaker movie.  While I thought the music was good and the scenes and interactions with Anna, Kristoff, and Olaf were the strength of the movie, I thought the overall story was weak and most of the Elsa stuff really as well.  Obviously it's well known that Elsa changed from an antagonist to a protagonist, and I think that shows in the disjointed feel (to me) of the movie.  I think now that they have the characters and their roles more formed, they could create a movie with a more cohesive story and feel to it.  I think they will likely have a hard time with the fact that "Let It Go" was just next level huge as a song, it's unlikely they will match that.  The story and movie itself has the potential to be better though.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...of-the-year-recognized-with-own-official-day/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ed-citizen-watches-launching-at-disney-parks/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Beaches & Cream Set to Welcome Guests in January 2020 After Long Refurbishment


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/new-camera-center-to-open-december-7th-at-epcot/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Hulu Announces $10 Increase to Hulu + Live TV Subscription


----------



## osully

Is Milennium Falcon now taking Fastpasses+ at WDW? We are at DHS today and got in the standby line around 10am and saw some people tap magic bands and seem to go into FP!? Any gossip on this?


----------



## J-BOY

osully said:


> Is Milennium Falcon now taking Fastpasses+ at WDW? We are at DHS today and got in the standby line around 10am and saw some people tap magic bands and seem to go into FP!? Any gossip on this?


Might be part of a VIP experience, rider swap or DAS access.


----------



## rteetz

*News*
https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...w-of-placeholder-dates-through-december-2023/


----------



## tlmadden73

Anthony Vito said:


> I agree - having new stories is definitely a good thing.  As for Frozen 2, I actually think it has the potential to be better than the first, but that's because I thought the first one was actually kind of a weaker movie.  While I thought the music was good and the scenes and interactions with Anna, Kristoff, and Olaf were the strength of the movie, I thought the overall story was weak and most of the Elsa stuff really as well.  Obviously it's well known that Elsa changed from an antagonist to a protagonist, and I think that shows in the disjointed feel (to me) of the movie.  I think now that they have the characters and their roles more formed, they could create a movie with a more cohesive story and feel to it.  I think they will likely have a hard time with the fact that "Let It Go" was just next level huge as a song, it's unlikely they will match that.  The story and movie itself has the potential to be better though.


"Into the Unknown" is no "Let it Go" .. that's for sure. 

I am very curious about the story of Frozen 2 . it feels "dark"


----------



## MommaBerd

Anthony Vito said:


> I think they will likely have a hard time with the fact that "Let It Go" was just next level huge as a song, it's unlikely they will match that. The story and movie itself has the potential to be better though.





tlmadden73 said:


> "Into the Unknown" is no "Let it Go" .. that's for sure.



LOL - I was just about to respond to @Anthony Vito about “Into the Unknown”! We sometimes will listen to Disney Hits on Apple Music, and so I heard Panic! At the Disco’s version. I will say it may not be a “good” song, but it is very catchy. And having Brendon Urie sing it will almost guarantee a hit as he has a huge audience, primarily consisting of pre-teen through college girls (as my ears can attest to having seen him in concert).


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> *News*
> https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...w-of-placeholder-dates-through-december-2023/


https://screenrant.com/mcu-release-dates-new-2022-2023/


----------



## Brocktoon

crazy4wdw said:


> https://screenrant.com/mcu-release-dates-new-2022-2023/



I'm a huge comic geek, but I'm starting to get a bit worried that they're going to fry the audience with all these releases.  It's not that there aren't a ton of great stories and characters to mine from the decades of Marvel comics ... but with flooding the theaters ALONG with launching properties consistently on Disney+, don't be surprised if we see some fan burnout.  It always happens in the comics industry so I see no reason this won't happen in the MCU as well


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Brocktoon said:


> I'm a huge comic geek, but I'm starting to get a bit worried that they're going to fry the audience with all these releases.  It's not that there aren't a ton of great stories and characters to mine from the decades of Marvel comics ... but with flooding the theaters ALONG with launching properties consistently on Disney+, don't be surprised if we see some fan burnout.  It always happens in the comics industry so I see no reason this won't happen in the MCU as well



That was one of my thoughts too - or at the least they are really going to be testing the limits of how much fans can handle

If after this there are no signs of burnout, etc that will really say something


----------



## J-BOY

Brocktoon said:


> I'm a huge comic geek, but I'm starting to get a bit worried that they're going to fry the audience with all these releases.  It's not that there aren't a ton of great stories and characters to mine from the decades of Marvel comics ... but with flooding the theaters ALONG with launching properties consistently on Disney+, don't be surprised if we see some fan burnout.  It always happens in the comics industry so I see no reason this won't happen in the MCU as well


People have been saying “comic book fatigue” for years, and it’s never happened. The MCU has been putting out 3 movies/year (except this year) for the last 3 years on top of Agents of Shield, Agent Carter, Cloak and Dagger and 7 other streaming shows. I’m sure they’ll be fine.


----------



## bluecastle

MK (11 pm) and AK ( 9 pm) extended closing times for part of my trip. Got myself a FoP FP on 1/3 and a Space Mtn for my DH on 1/2. Very excited to do FoP twice in 5 days!  We now return to regular News discussions. I just had to share my news!!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/out-...w-installed-at-orlando-international-airport/


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/out-...w-installed-at-orlando-international-airport/


Well, that's pretty cool!  I wonder how many kids will be begging their parents to go to WDW when they planned to only go to US/IoA?


----------



## jade1

J-BOY said:


> The MCU has been putting out 3 movies/year (except this year) for the last 3 years on top of Agents of Shield, Agent Carter, Cloak and Dagger and 7 other streaming shows. I’m sure they’ll be fine.



Interesting, 3 a year of MCU and all of these new ones (5 more in the next 2 years) are scheduled, yet Star Wars needs to stop for a FEW YEARS because 1 per year was too many.


----------



## Pete M

Brocktoon said:


> I'm a huge comic geek, but I'm starting to get a bit worried that they're going to fry the audience with all these releases.



obviously I'm just a sample size of one, but as long as they keep putting out quality flicks and using great actors that bring the characters to life, I'll keep watching them.     and I've never read a comic in my life (though I've got friends that do, so I know more about the characters than your average viewer).  

bring on phase 4!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jade1 said:


> Interesting, 3 a year of MCU and all of these new ones (5 more in the next 2 years) are scheduled, yet Star Wars needs to stop for a FEW YEARS because 1 per year was too many.



Yeah, certainly shows the difference in the properties and how they have been received.  I do think a big thing has been how the different Marvel movies have been able to have different times and feature different characters.  

I mean, yeah, Solo and Rogue One feel a little different than the main storyline movie but nothing is as contrasting as like a Guardians of the Galaxy or Thor: Ragnorak ... That helps keep things fresh

But definitely interesting


----------



## Helvetica

The MCU people have had a long term plan. The Star Wars people just made movies. 

Hopefully they use the break in Star Wars films to come up with a plan for what's next that doesn't involve another Deathstar. I'm hopeful that they use Disney Plus to experiment with new stuff and to introduce new characters and lore to get people excited for Episode X. If that new certain character doesn't make it into the next trilogy, then they're all crazy people. Ahsoka and new guy really need to be in it.


----------



## skier_pete

J-BOY said:


> People have been saying “comic book fatigue” for years, and it’s never happened. The MCU has been putting out 3 movies/year (except this year) for the last 3 years on top of Agents of Shield, Agent Carter, Cloak and Dagger and 7 other streaming shows. I’m sure they’ll be fine.



Comic Book movies are to where Westerns were in the 40s and early 50s. They are everywhere and sort of regardless of quality people go watch them. There were literally at one point maybe 50-70 westerns being released every year.  I would agree at the moment there is little sign of burnout other than that ones that get a reputation for being terrible (Dark Phoenix).  I believe there is now typically around 6-10  superhero releases a year with no sign of fatigue. 6 of the top 10 in 2018 were superhero movies - and that didn't include Spiderverse & Venom which were in the top 15.

This year hasn't seen as many superhero releases - I could only find SIX that really quality - but still now 4 for them landed in the top 6, Shazam came in 16th, and only Dark Phoenix flopped. 

2020 sees: Birds of Prey, New Mutants, Black Widow, Wonder Woman '84, Venom 2, and Eternals - so only 6 next year also. Likely Birds of Prey, Black Widow and Wonder Woman will be big hits, and Venom will do decent. Eternals is quite questionable IMO even as a Marvel movie because I just don't get the selling point of it.  I expect New Mutants to be a disaster because it's been delayed for like 2.5 years. I don't think 6 of these saturates the marketplace.


----------



## jade1

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, certainly shows the difference in the properties and how they have been received *delivered*.



Fixed that for ya.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*Happy 91st Birthday to Mickey and Minnie Mouse! *


----------



## mikepizzo

*News*

Jon Favreau Already Has a Star Picked for His 'Star Wars' Holiday Special

Jon Favreau is getting serious about a new Star Wars Holiday special...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *Happy 91st Birthday to Mickey and Minnie Mouse! *



and Pete ... everyone always forgets to wish Pete a happy birthday as well


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Anna and Else to debut new Frozen II outfits at Royal Summerhaus in EPCOT starting Nov 22nd along with other new merchandise, new food items, etc.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196448141949702145


----------



## MissGina5

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Anna and Else to debut new Frozen II outfits at Royal Summerhaus in EPCOT starting Nov 22nd along with other new merchandise, new food items, etc.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196448141949702145


I have to imagine that Elsa is more comfortable now


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2019/11/help-celebrate-family-volunteer-day-with-disney/


----------



## SG131

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Anna and Else to debut new Frozen II outfits at Royal Summerhaus in EPCOT starting Nov 22nd along with other new merchandise, new food items, etc.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196448141949702145


I’m not a fan. Hopefully this is temporary and they will go back to the old outfits eventually, but I’m not holding my breath.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Mickey is meeting in his 90th birthday celebration outfit for today.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/pin-traders-and-camera-center-in-epcot-set-to-open-dec-8/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/detailed-look-at-wilderness-lodge-christmas-tree-installation/


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/detailed-look-at-wilderness-lodge-christmas-tree-installation/


Interesting that they put the branches on the "trunk" from the top down....  for our artificial trees, we've always had to do it from the bottom up or you can't really see where the next row goes otherwise....  but, then, our trees have always been under 10 ft tall... no where near the size of the Dis ones!


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/detailed-look-at-wilderness-lodge-christmas-tree-installation/


I cant wait to see this IRL in Dec!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...neyland-resort/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q1wo1114190018A


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

ADRs open for new brunch menu at Le Cellier available during Festival of the Arts on Saturdays and Sundays


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196478349557846017


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...lway-attraction-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...lway-attraction-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/



just saw that - very interesting that is it clearly showing (at least( a scene that will take place under water


----------



## Tigger's ally

jlundeen said:


> Interesting that they put the branches on the "trunk" from the top down....  for our artificial trees, we've always had to do it from the bottom up or you can't really see where the next row goes otherwise....  but, then, our trees have always been under 10 ft tall... no where near the size of the Dis ones!



We have stayed there before at Christmas when it is even more perfect than it is most of the time.  The decorations are beautiful.  I remember being there when we actually saw them starting the job as we returned to our room from a late night at TL.  Mrs. Ally thought we ought to stop and watch, but it just felt like watching Santa Claus to me.


----------



## fatmanatee

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...lway-attraction-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


No opening date still but maybe an announcement in the next few weeks?

"In upcoming weeks, we’ll be sharing more amazing posters for Mickey & Minnie’s Runaway Railway here on the Disney Parks Blog."


----------



## rteetz

fatmanatee said:


> No opening date still but maybe an announcement in the next few weeks?
> 
> "In upcoming weeks, we’ll be sharing more amazing posters for Mickey & Minnie’s Runaway Railway here on the Disney Parks Blog."


They won’t announce a date until they know they can without anymore delays.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> They won’t announce a date until they know they can without anymore delays.



any update on Ratattoulie opening?  Last I had heard was that was a bit ahead of schedule - if that can open earlier that could enable them to push back MMRR a bit, no need to have both opening close to the same time


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> any update on Ratattoulie opening?  Last I had heard was that was a bit ahead of schedule - if that can open earlier that could enable them to push back MMRR a bit, no need to have both opening close to the same time


Spring/Summer 2020 as well. I would expect both to open in similar windows of time. My guess is they want both to be the new things for the summer.


----------



## OSUZorba

only hope said:


> Looks like I’m joining the no-updating club again. I managed to keep the version of the app that let you transfer fp’s until I downloaded ios13 a few months ago, at which point the wait times stopped working. I still don’t like the new set up of the app, it’s harder to navigate.


Not sure if this is true on iPhone, but you can find old versions of android apps online and roll backwards pretty easy. It has the added benefit of not being linked to the store, so it accidentally get updated.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2019/11/magical-black-friday-shopping-at-disney-springs/


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> Spring/Summer 2020 as well. I would expect both to open in similar windows of time. My guess is they want both to be the new things for the summer.


hmm. I am sure I am not the only one looking for the perfect timing of a 2020 trip. Plan it late enough and you would have FOUR new attractions just at Epcot and DHS - (Rise, Railway, Ratatouille,B&B sing along?) ... as  well as a new (probably hard to get into) Space restaurant. That is crazy to me. 

Looking at a mid-June trip (trying to schedule AROUND school this year *boo*), but I would only pull the trigger on that if either Rat or Railway are open (if not both). 

I am also curious if they will continue to handle new attractions like MFSR and forgo fast passes for a while. (I hope)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/marg...be-booked-through-walt-disney-travel-company/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...en-hacked-and-are-for-sale-on-hacking-forums/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...mployer-award-for-the-third-consecutive-year/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Restaurantosaurus Burgers & Sundaes to Be Unavailable on Nov. 18-20 at Animal Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 DinoLand Attractions Closing Early at Disney's Animal Kingdom on November 20


----------



## Brianstl

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> ADRs open for new brunch menu at Le Cellier available during Festival of the Arts on Saturdays and Sundays


Pricey


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“Jeopardy!” to Have Prime-Time Championship on ABC in January Featuring The Game’s Three Highest Money Winners


----------



## SaintsManiac

The 4 park magic ticket is back.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/4-park-magic/

Get a taste of new and iconic experiences at all 4 Walt Disney World theme parks with the 4-Park Magic Ticket—4 days from $89 per day (from $356 total), plus tax.

A 4-Park Magic Ticket includes one admission to each of the Walt Disney World theme parks (Magic Kingdom park, Epcot, Disney's Hollywood Studios and Disney’s Animal Kingdom theme park), for a total of 4 admissions.
You can also add one admission to either Disney’s Typhoon Lagoon water park or Disney’s Blizzard Beach water park AND one admission to the NBA Experience at Disney Springs to your ticket for just $40 more, plus tax.

Lower 4-Park Magic Ticket prices may be available depending on the start date you select. View calendar.

This ticket can be used to enter each theme park only once and one theme park per day. Guests must select a start date on or before September 30, 2020 and ticket expires 7 days after the selected start date.


----------



## dlavender

SaintsManiac said:


> The 4 park magic ticket is back.
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/4-park-magic/
> 
> Get a taste of new and iconic experiences at all 4 Walt Disney World theme parks with the 4-Park Magic Ticket—4 days from $89 per day (from $356 total), plus tax.
> 
> A 4-Park Magic Ticket includes one admission to each of the Walt Disney World theme parks (Magic Kingdom park, Epcot, Disney's Hollywood Studios and Disney’s Animal Kingdom theme park), for a total of 4 admissions.
> You can also add one admission to either Disney’s Typhoon Lagoon water park or Disney’s Blizzard Beach water park AND one admission to the NBA Experience at Disney Springs to your ticket for just $40 more, plus tax.
> 
> Lower 4-Park Magic Ticket prices may be available depending on the start date you select. View calendar.
> 
> This ticket can be used to enter each theme park only once and one theme park per day. Guests must select a start date on or before September 30, 2020 and ticket expires 7 days after the selected start date.



Price stayed pretty much the same as last year which I believe was $85 per day.
2017 was $70 per day, so obviously the 2018 hike was pretty large comparatively.  
Did we really finally reach the price ceiling on tickets?! At least we are getting closer...


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/new-ferryboat-walkway-now-open-at-magic-kingdom-entrance/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/refu...ing-area-nearing-completion-at-magic-kingdom/


----------



## rteetz




----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/new-ferryboat-walkway-now-open-at-magic-kingdom-entrance/


So security will be bypassed here and instead will occur before getting on the ferry?  It looks like this pathway leads right to the tapstiles.


----------



## rteetz

ksromack said:


> So security will be bypassed here and instead will occur before getting on the ferry?  It looks like this pathway leads right to the tapstiles.


Yes it’s been like that for a while already.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

New Rise of Skywalker poster

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...-star-wars-rise-of-skywalker-poster-released/


----------



## tlmadden73

SaintsManiac said:


> The 4 park magic ticket is back.
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/4-park-magic/
> 
> Get a taste of new and iconic experiences at all 4 Walt Disney World theme parks with the 4-Park Magic Ticket—4 days from $89 per day (from $356 total), plus tax.
> 
> A 4-Park Magic Ticket includes one admission to each of the Walt Disney World theme parks (Magic Kingdom park, Epcot, Disney's Hollywood Studios and Disney’s Animal Kingdom theme park), for a total of 4 admissions.
> You can also add one admission to either Disney’s Typhoon Lagoon water park or Disney’s Blizzard Beach water park AND one admission to the NBA Experience at Disney Springs to your ticket for just $40 more, plus tax.
> 
> Lower 4-Park Magic Ticket prices may be available depending on the start date you select. View calendar.
> 
> This ticket can be used to enter each theme park only once and one theme park per day. Guests must select a start date on or before September 30, 2020 and ticket expires 7 days after the selected start date.


Wow. isnt this the same price as the mid-day ticket?  Thought I see it says FROM $89/day which means certain days it will be more. STILL..that is a significant discsount compared to a normal 4-day ticket, and all you have to do is NOT go the same park twice. Great for first timers -- heck ..may be cheap enough I would get it for our next trip and save my no-expiration days and my 5-day tickets (with no expiration date) for a later date. Those tickets average out to about $75/day based on what I paid for them. So maybe just continue to save them for future ticket increases. 

Just looking at a date in mid-june ($94/day) .. that is $216 cheaper than price from Undecover Tourist tickets for the same dates. Not bad for just sacrificing a second day at DHS or MK.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

ksromack said:


> So security will be bypassed here and instead will occur before getting on the ferry?  It looks like this pathway leads right to the tapstiles.


It's been this way for a couple of years now.

If you're coming from the TTC you'll have security screening there.


----------



## tlmadden73

And this 4-day ticket deal shows how much prices have gone up ..
I paid $713 for two Magic Your Way 4-day (no hopper) tickets back in Feb. 2018.  This 4-day DEAL (where you are forced to go to all4 parks)  is the same price  than that (at the cheapest price of $84/day). MOST other days are more expensive than that. 

That is what raising prices does. You can offer deals and it makes it look good in comparison to the inflated REGULAR prices, but in reality, the discounted price is still MORE than just a year or two ago.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Newest Update to Disney Cruise Line Navigator App Allows Placeholder Bookings


----------



## dlavender

SaintsManiac said:


> The 4 park magic ticket is back.
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/4-park-magic/
> 
> Get a taste of new and iconic experiences at all 4 Walt Disney World theme parks with the 4-Park Magic Ticket—4 days from $89 per day (from $356 total), plus tax.
> 
> A 4-Park Magic Ticket includes one admission to each of the Walt Disney World theme parks (Magic Kingdom park, Epcot, Disney's Hollywood Studios and Disney’s Animal Kingdom theme park), for a total of 4 admissions.
> You can also add one admission to either Disney’s Typhoon Lagoon water park or Disney’s Blizzard Beach water park AND one admission to the NBA Experience at Disney Springs to your ticket for just $40 more, plus tax.
> 
> Lower 4-Park Magic Ticket prices may be available depending on the start date you select. View calendar.
> 
> This ticket can be used to enter each theme park only once and one theme park per day. Guests must select a start date on or before September 30, 2020 and ticket expires 7 days after the selected start date.



Also looks like they are throwing in the NBA experience with the $40 Water park add on in which they also will throw in an NBA experience ticket. That thing has to be doing terribly....


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 PHOTOS: Refurbished Lobby Debuts at the Walt Disney World Swan Hotel


----------



## dlavender

tlmadden73 said:


> And this 4-day ticket deal shows how much prices have gone up ..
> I paid $713 for two Magic Your Way 4-day (no hopper) tickets back in Feb. 2018.  This 4-day DEAL (where you are forced to go to all4 parks)  is the same price  than that (at the cheapest price of $84/day). MOST other days are more expensive than that.
> 
> That is what raising prices does. You can offer deals and it makes it look good in comparison to the inflated REGULAR prices, but in reality, the discounted price is still MORE than just a year or two ago.



Well this same ticket which would have covered Feb 2018 cost $279.  Then it went to $340, and is now $356.  So we are tapering off, at least some


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/dopp...IxYG5VlSxuvAr1BQi1BxO2ABwIN6QBAXVr6h_hPOyKMe4


----------



## sachilles

Congratulations, your skyliner cabins are obsolete.


----------



## skier_pete

sachilles said:


> Congratulations, your skyliner cabins are obsolete.



I suspect they are not going to rush to replace them.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

********** said:


> I suspect they are not going to rush to replace them.


Agree. Though it is nice to know the newer models are compatible with the existing system.


----------



## wnwardii

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/dopp...IxYG5VlSxuvAr1BQi1BxO2ABwIN6QBAXVr6h_hPOyKMe4


My favorite statement of the article is "From improved in-cabin lighting to optional onboard air conditioning, ..."  Shall we start making wagers as to if or when?


----------



## rteetz

wnwardii said:


> My favorite statement of the article is "From improved in-cabin lighting to optional onboard air conditioning, ..."  Shall we start making wagers as to if or when?


I think Disney might try and get their money's worth on this for a little bit before upgrading.


----------



## sachilles

********** said:


> I suspect they are not going to rush to replace them.


no reason to replace them. Ok maybe a couple of new one to replace the dinged up ones from opening week.

I'm not sure they even go with them if they add a new line, unless the IV is no longer available.

Just find it funny. They get obsoleted monorails and skyliner cabins.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/sele...themed-food-meet-and-greets-and-more-in-2020/


----------



## dlavender

sachilles said:


> no reason to replace them. Ok maybe a couple of new one to replace the dinged up ones from opening week.
> 
> I'm not sure they even go with them if they add a new line, unless the IV is no longer available.
> 
> Just find it funny. They get obsoleted monorails and skyliner cabins.



They’ll throw a few new ones on the line for an “upgraded experience” with the obligatory cupcake and upgraded price....


----------



## ksromack

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> It's been this way for a couple of years now.
> 
> If you're coming from the TTC you'll have security screening there.


Is this just for the ferry coming from TTC?    Coming from Wilderness Lodge you still need to go through security at MK?


----------



## ejgonz2

rteetz said:


> I think Disney might try and get their money's worth on this for a little bit before upgrading.



If they expand the Skyliner out to AK, CSR, etc wonder if they would go with AC units.


----------



## skier_pete

ejgonz2 said:


> If they expand the Skyliner out to AK, CSR, etc wonder if they would go with AC units.



Don't anyone hold their breaths on Skyliner expansion. The Skyliner was built for one reason - to justify Riviera as a deluxe resort. If they were thinking of expansion they would have left room at the existing stations. They didn't.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Don't anyone hold their breaths on Skyliner expansion. The Skyliner was built for one reason - to justify Riviera as a deluxe resort. If they were thinking of expansion they would have left room at the existing stations. They didn't.


That was part of it but not the sole reason.


----------



## sachilles

I don't think there is intent to directly hook in to the existing routes of the skyliner.
I don't think there is intent to connect every resort to every park via skyliner.
However, there will be routes that make sense.
I think there will be AK centric one. 
I feel like there will be one to connect wilderness lodge, reflections and the campground area into the MK some how.
I don't think you'll see one cover larger distances like between ttc and epcot front gate.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/pros...ng-blizzard-beach-attraction-for-2020-season/


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

ksromack said:


> Is this just for the ferry coming from TTC?    Coming from Wilderness Lodge you still need to go through security at MK?


If you're using the water taxis you would still need to go through security at MK as far as I know (and please someone correct me if I'm wrong on that). This would also be the case if you were taking the bus as well.

The ferry and monorail from the TTC will have their security at TTC. If you're coming from one of the 3 monorail resorts and using the monorail you'll have security at your respective resort.


----------



## HuskieJohn

Re the 4 day ticket being back...

We unfortunately purchased tickets already so can not get in on this deal but if I had waited we would likely have purchased to get this 4 day ticket instead of our 4+2 ticket we ended up buying.  I am not sure what WDW is thinking since this will limit more people to 4 days at their parks which would leave more time for a trip to Universal and Sea World.  I know if we would have caught this promo we would have had a day to Sea World rather than a repeat day at a WDW park.

They must really be behind on sales to put this offer out for Spring Break & Summer.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

HuskieJohn said:


> Re the 4 day ticket being back...
> 
> We unfortunately purchased tickets already so can not get in on this deal but if I had waited we would likely have purchased to get this 4 day ticket instead of our 4+2 ticket we ended up buying.  I am not sure what WDW is thinking since this will limit more people to 4 days at their parks which would leave more time for a trip to Universal and Sea World.  I know if we would have caught this promo we would have had a day to Sea World rather than a repeat day at a WDW park.
> 
> They must really be behind on sales to put this offer out for Spring Break & Summer.



I am looking into tickets for our trip in February and am debating between this 4 park ticket or the 4+2 ticket .... Also thinking about one of the Extra Morning Magic hours events - I could do the 4 park ticket & the early Morning Magic on on MK day for about the same price as the 4+2 ticket (no hopper) on Undercover Tourist.  With the later, we would then have an "off" day in the middle of our trip for pool and Disney Springs, etc.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Refurbished lobby at the WDW Swan Resort:

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/11/photos-refurbished-lobby-debuts-at-walt.html


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney...r-wars-galaxys-edge-honored-with-thea-awards/


----------



## LoganBrown1990

Does anyone know if the 4 Park Magic ticket has been available on UT in the past? The Mid-Day Magic ticket is currently available...so should I assume the other will show up soon? I'm really glad they brought those back since one day in each park is what we're planning on doing!


----------



## Brianstl

sachilles said:


> I don't think there is intent to directly hook in to the existing routes of the skyliner.
> I don't think there is intent to connect every resort to every park via skyliner.
> However, there will be routes that make sense.
> I think there will be AK centric one.
> I feel like there will be one to connect wilderness lodge, reflections and the campground area into the MK some how.
> I don't think you'll see one cover larger distances like between ttc and epcot front gate.


If they were going to build one to connect WL and Reflections to MK it would be part of the plans for Reflections constructions.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update *

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/late...ilding-enclosure-queue-construction-and-more/


----------



## momandmousefan

rteetz said:


> *News*
> https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...w-of-placeholder-dates-through-december-2023/


I was going to say boo, hiss to this since that series has been a Valentine’s Day date tradition. Nothing says Valentine’s Day like dragging your husband to the movies so you can see hot Brits.  but now I see the new date is near my birthday. Might still work.


----------



## OKW Lover

ejgonz2 said:


> If they expand the Skyliner out to AK, CSR, etc wonder if they would go with AC units.


Given the current temp in central FL, heaters might be in order


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/firs...-tv-commercial-showcases-kylo-ren-encounters/


----------



## samsteele

HuskieJohn said:


> They must really be behind on sales to put this offer out for Spring Break & Summer.


And bodes well for another FD summer/fall offering to drop again in January like last year. And then a second drop later in the year. At least as many offerings as last year if not more.


----------



## tlmadden73

********** said:


> Don't anyone hold their breaths on Skyliner expansion. The Skyliner was built for one reason - to justify Riviera as a deluxe resort. If they were thinking of expansion they would have left room at the existing stations. They didn't.


I guess the dream would be to not expand the existing lines, but add new lines elsewhere. Like a line from All-Stars to AK .. or from AKL to AK (Still shocked AKL never had some sort of deluxe transport to its namesake park -- I mean All-Stars is just as close to AK as AKL is).  (Or like some have mentioned -- a line from the Wilderness resorts to the TTC. 

But .. like you mention, Disney isnt going to spend that money just to make things more convenient for guests. They will do it to draw people to certain resorts (or in the case of CBR, Pop, and AoA - be able to charge more). 

So . .unless they need to draw guests to AKL or draw more guests to DS, I dont see a skyliner expansion either. 

But .. ya -- if they were planning on expanding the Skyliner to say Disney Springs or the DS resorts, they probably would have left room at the CBR station. But maybe they will just expand the line with a new station and require a transfer?


----------



## skier_pete

I think folks are overly optimistic about more skyliner legs - at least in the foreseeable future (5 years). I also think in the WL/FW/Reflections is a likelyhood of near zero.  With only one park nearby and an already "unique" method of transport (boat) i just don't see it happening. 

The potential for an AKL/DAK/CSR/DHS route is more likely, but again I don't see them doing that unless they choose to build another deluxe/DVC resort on that route. I think a DS/SSR/OKW link to Epcot likelyhood is absolute zero. DIsney does not want easy access from Disney Springs to the parks.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Animal Kingdom closing early (6pm) on Dec 10th and 11th for Pop Warner buyout

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/disn...ber-10th-and-11th-for-pop-warner-park-buyout/


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/pros...ng-blizzard-beach-attraction-for-2020-season/


I wondered if they might be doing something extra this year as they closed BB 6 weeks earlier than they normally do for their annual refurbishment.  Teamboat Springs is one of our favourite slides at BB.  Excited to try out the updated version in 2020!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Operational dates for seasonal opening of Primeval Whirl for Thanksgiving and Christmas Weeks released

November 23rd to 30th, 2019
December 23rd, 2019 to January 4th, 2020

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/prim...eleased-for-thanksgiving-and-christmas-weeks/


----------



## ksromack

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Animal Kingdom closing early (6pm) on Dec 10th and 11th for Pop Warner buyout
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/disn...ber-10th-and-11th-for-pop-warner-park-buyout/


Well, I'm glad we weren't planning on AK on that day!  It's a Batuu day for us.


----------



## MissGina5

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Operational dates for seasonal opening of Primeval Whirl for Thanksgiving and Christmas Weeks released
> 
> November 23rd to 30th, 2019
> December 23rd, 2019 to January 4th, 2020
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/prim...eleased-for-thanksgiving-and-christmas-weeks/


YES! My boyfriend is going to be thrilled!!


----------



## sachilles

Signed up for DVC moonlight magic at Animal kingdom. Pleased to report there were no technical glitches on the website. Went smooth. Sat in the virtual queue for about 30 minutes.


----------



## dlavender

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Operational dates for seasonal opening of Primeval Whirl for Thanksgiving and Christmas Weeks released
> 
> November 23rd to 30th, 2019
> December 23rd, 2019 to January 4th, 2020
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/prim...eleased-for-thanksgiving-and-christmas-weeks/



This is one of the only rides that I’ve never ridden at WDW, however, with the prices and crowds, I strongly dislike them running anything seasonally.


----------



## tlmadden73

********** said:


> The potential for an AKL/DAK/CSR/DHS route is more likely, but again I don't see them doing that unless they choose to build another deluxe/DVC resort on that route. I think a DS/SSR/OKW link to Epcot likelyhood is absolute zero. DIsney does not want easy access from Disney Springs to the parks.


They can fix that just by charging for parking at DS. ... I mean they started charging for parking for their resort guests? Why not there. It is not uncommon for shopping centers with garages to charge for parking. They even have garages now to provide a nice convenient choke point to charge them. 

But .. ya .. that is a good point.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ugh, tried to book the Early Morning Magic for our upcoming trip (after the announced Cinderella special theming for it that convinced us to do it) - well it gave me an error on the website when I tried to book it BUT my credit card was charged (but no confirmation number or anything).  I am not on the phone with Disney Dining but there is no option of "push X" for when there is an error online only 1) Cancellign within 24 hours, 2) party is too large to book online or 3) restaurant you want is not online ... and now in a 90 minute estimated hold


----------



## MissGina5

TheMaxRebo said:


> ugh, tried to book the Early Morning Magic for our upcoming trip (after the announced Cinderella special theming for it that convinced us to do it) - well it gave me an error on the website when I tried to book it BUT my credit card was charged (but no confirmation number or anything).  I am not on the phone with Disney Dining but there is no option of "push X" for when there is an error online only 1) Cancellign within 24 hours, 2) party is too large to book online or 3) restaurant you want is not online ... and now in a 90 minute estimated hold


I hate the automation of calling not just at Disney but anywhere. I get that some questions you can be directed for but there should ALWAYS be an option to talk to a human.


----------



## Iowamomof4

MissGina5 said:


> I hate the automation of calling not just at Disney but anywhere. I get that some questions you can be directed for but there should ALWAYS be an option to talk to a human.



A lot of times you can just press "0" and get a human.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MissGina5 said:


> I hate the automation of calling not just at Disney but anywhere. I get that some questions you can be directed for but there should ALWAYS be an option to talk to a human.



especially when the website tells me to call - there should be an option  

On the plus side, I am enjoying how many times I have heard music from Soarin' while on hold


----------



## adam.adbe

MissGina5 said:


> I hate the automation of calling not just at Disney but anywhere. I get that some questions you can be directed for but there should ALWAYS be an option to talk to a human.



AT&T's system is the worst I have encountered.  If the robot can't understand the nature of your problem, it just announces "sorry I can't help" and hangs up. Mashing zero seems to just annoy it faster.  It's hard to go from much above average to worse than Comcast in a single 'upgrade' but AT&T where ready for the challenge.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Magic Kingdom Park hours extended on select dates 

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/list...justments-for-december-2019-and-january-2020/


----------



## hertamaniac

********** said:


> DIsney does not want easy access from Disney Springs to the parks.



Not sure about that.  If DS can capture the dining revenue from theme park guests, perhaps that would justify a more "direct" transportation.  Of course there's the position that once in the parks, then you should eat in the parks.


----------



## hertamaniac

If I owned an eatery at DS, I would say that charging for parking would have a negative impact on my revenue.  Locals would likely stop eating at DS.  So if I owned an offsite eatery, then I would be pro charge for parking at DS.


----------



## rteetz

Insight on to the future of Kathleen Kennedy and Lucasfilm 

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/h...tends-kathleen-kennedys-disney-future-1256357


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

adam.adbe said:


> AT&T's system is the worst I have encountered.  If the robot can't understand the nature of your problem, it just announces "sorry I can't help" and hangs up. Mashing zero seems to just annoy it faster.  It's hard to go from much above average to worse than Comcast in a single 'upgrade' but AT&T where ready for the challenge.


We have U-Verse (and have been mostly satisfied with them) and one time my husband had to call due to a chewed through temp line (dang moles) and he got so frustrated with the prompts and having to say things only for it to not completely understand that he cussed over the phone...that got an immediate hangup from the automated system


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Extra magic hours adjustments for MK and AK

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/list...justments-for-december-2019-and-january-2020/


----------



## Brianstl

rteetz said:


> Insight on to the future of Kathleen Kennedy and Lucasfilm
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/h...tends-kathleen-kennedys-disney-future-1256357


She is done.  She has been sidelined for months already.  It is all about orchestrating a soft landing for her now.


----------



## skier_pete

tlmadden73 said:


> They can fix that just by charging for parking at DS. ... I mean they started charging for parking for their resort guests? Why not there. It is not uncommon for shopping centers with garages to charge for parking. They even have garages now to provide a nice convenient choke point to charge them.
> 
> But .. ya .. that is a good point.



There not going to start charging for parking at Disney Springs. They want to attract people there including locals. Charge $20 a car here and you immediately lose 40% of your business.


----------



## rteetz

Brianstl said:


> She is done.  She has been sidelined for months already.  It is all about orchestrating a soft landing for her now.


I disagree but I’ll leave it at that.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197185474462240768


----------



## cranbiz

adam.adbe said:


> AT&T's system is the worst I have encountered.  If the robot can't understand the nature of your problem, it just announces "sorry I can't help" and hangs up. Mashing zero seems to just annoy it faster.  It's hard to go from much above average to worse than Comcast in a single 'upgrade' but AT&T where ready for the challenge.


I found that when it wants to know why you are calling to say Representative or Agent. That will usually get you to a human. Not that getting a human always helps.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

tlmadden73 said:


> They can fix that just by charging for parking at DS. ... I mean they started charging for parking for their resort guests? Why not there. It is not uncommon for shopping centers with garages to charge for parking. They even have garages now to provide a nice convenient choke point to charge them.
> 
> But .. ya .. that is a good point.


I think with how DS is separated out from the parks there would probably be more pushback from guests and businesses and maybe more $ loss than anticipated.

I can't say never will they charge though.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/11/photos-water-slide-sections-spotted-in.html?m=1


----------



## TheMaxRebo

TheMaxRebo said:


> ugh, tried to book the Early Morning Magic for our upcoming trip (after the announced Cinderella special theming for it that convinced us to do it) - well it gave me an error on the website when I tried to book it BUT my credit card was charged (but no confirmation number or anything).  I am not on the phone with Disney Dining but there is no option of "push X" for when there is an error online only 1) Cancelling within 24 hours, 2) party is too large to book online or 3) restaurant you want is not online ... and now in a 90 minute estimated hold



well, finally spoke to someone - who said "well, there shouldn't be a charge if the reservation didn't go through" and I am just like "um, yeah, there shouldn't be - thus why I am calling".  Also from their end they coudl not see any availability for the Early Morning Magic on the date I was looking for ... but I could still see it via My Disney Experience so they said "well, try again" - which I did, and it wen through this time!  But charged me again, so I have a double charge to my credit card.  She went to talk to a specialist and put me on hold who came back and said it's likely just a hold and should drop off after 24 hours and if not to call back.   So, not the best use of 2 hours of my time today, but oh well.

So just a note to everyone - if you call and they say no availability there may still be some and also to double check charges to your credit cards!


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 

https://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/rou...-rodeo-bbq-restaurant-construction-update.htm*


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Kristen Bell and Idina Menzel Receive Stars on Hollywood Walk of Fame


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Frozen Stories Come Home with Google Assistant Smart Speakers


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Star Wars Nights Comes to NBA Games and Arenas Throughout Our Galaxy This Season


----------



## Anthony Vito

rteetz said:


> Insight on to the future of Kathleen Kennedy and Lucasfilm
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/h...tends-kathleen-kennedys-disney-future-1256357


Interesting article, although the section in which they quote Herzog seems a little deceiving.  It could be that, to Herzog, it's all building a new universe because he's never seen any Star Wars movies before, so I don't know that any stock should be put into his quotes.  Even if they're using the quotes as a way to describe their point, it still implies that his quote has some deeper meaning, which I seriously doubt.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/mass...d-for-cove-hotel-at-swan-and-dolphin-complex/


----------



## sachilles

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/mass...d-for-cove-hotel-at-swan-and-dolphin-complex/


That's a good sign, both the Cove and Reflections have seemed pretty slow to gain steam on the projects.


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> That's a good sign, both the Cove and Reflections have seemed pretty slow to gain steam on the projects.


Both had to wait for other work to be done first. Reflections the new stables, and the Cove the new parking lot area.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

New photos released for upcoming episode of the Imagineering Story

4 words: "Hello, I'm Micheal Eisner"


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197231587210887168


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/star...F3BqxCBoakT_uBM6bG7GvyBSSMfUP1uHg_0emLisxU6mc


----------



## nkosiek

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/star...F3BqxCBoakT_uBM6bG7GvyBSSMfUP1uHg_0emLisxU6mc


Wait, one complaint I have read is that there isn't music. Am I misreading people's comments or what?


----------



## rteetz

nkosiek said:


> Wait, one complaint I have read is that there isn't music. Am I misreading people's comments or what?


The music is played in limited areas. The land itself has realistic noises like pandora.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/savi...droid-depot-pick-up-iaapa-merchandise-awards/


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197268762682150912

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197264891993841666

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197259979545333761

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197259075328921601


----------



## only hope

The ribbons have been taken away from the wishing tree at HS! 
https://attractionsmagazine.com/galaxys-edge-wishing-tree-loses-ribbons-wdw/


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197268762682150912
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197264891993841666
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197259979545333761
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197259075328921601



Disney does hear us! (With regards to SWGE entertainment)

I don’t think we’ll ever get to experience the hotel sadly. Kids apparently have plans to go to college....


----------



## osully

Space Mountain was closed almost all day yesterday. Wonder why! Was open for a few hours then closed again and then only opened again around 9 when fireworks started but we had already left.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

only hope said:


> The ribbons have been taken away from the wishing tree at HS!
> https://attractionsmagazine.com/galaxys-edge-wishing-tree-loses-ribbons-wdw/


_When we asked a nearby citizen of Batuu why the “wishes” were gone, we were told that “Savi didn’t like that visitors were adding their own wishes,” as the tree is “for villagers only.” _

Sounds like guests were ruining the immersion


----------



## MissGina5

Me waiting on a Space 220 announcement like


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MissGina5 said:


> Me waiting on a Space 220 announcement like



Just want to ensure you are aware of the dedicated thread for this on the restaurant board (I too am waiting with antici.....pation for news on when this will open, when ADRs will start, etc. for our February trip)
https://www.disboards.com/threads/space-restaurant-watch-thread.3749131/
I did post there yesterday that the job postings for there have been updated - no longer earching for an executive chef but have postings now for other roles - I hope this is a positive step!:


----------



## The Pho

only hope said:


> The ribbons have been taken away from the wishing tree at HS!
> https://attractionsmagazine.com/galaxys-edge-wishing-tree-loses-ribbons-wdw/


What exactly did they expect with this concept?  Seems pretty obvious people like to participate in this type of thing.  Surprised they didn’t go the other way and make it a chargeable ceremony.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Pho said:


> What exactly did they expect with this concept?  Seems pretty obvious people like to participate in this type of thing.  Surprised they didn’t go the other way and make it a chargeable ceremony.



That's what I was thinking they would do.  I know when I was in Hong Kong there was an area that had a similar cocenpt and they would sell you these ornament looking things tha tyou could write your wish/hope/prayer on and then hang it up

They could even do it so that the guest ones looked different if they wanted to not keep those up forever


----------



## jlundeen

TheMaxRebo said:


> That's what I was thinking they would do.  I know when I was in Hong Kong there was an area that had a similar cocenpt and they would sell you these ornament looking things tha tyou could write your wish/hope/prayer on and then hang it up
> 
> They could even do it so that the guest ones looked different if they wanted to not keep those up forever


Or perhaps the ones they sell to the "visitors" could just dissolve (environmentally friendly, of course) over time, so that they would always have room for new ones.....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jlundeen said:


> Or perhaps the ones they sell to the "visitors" could just dissolve (environmentally friendly, of course) over time, so that they would always have room for new ones.....



even better - seems like there were alternatives vs just "well, now they are all gone and this is why you can't have nice things"


----------



## The Pho

*News*

Some leadership changes at Imagineering. 

https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/walt...and-new-creative-leads-at-the-theme-parks.htm


----------



## only hope

TheMaxRebo said:


> even better - seems like there were alternatives vs just "well, now they are all gone and this is why you can't have nice things"



Exactly. I’d think guests adding their own, though something they shouldn’t do, would actually make it look more authentic and real. If BSO was real, the assortment of ribbons would not be static. 

The land is not fully open yet and they keep taking things away. It’s very irritating. Hopefully the additions they gave hints about come next year.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

only hope said:


> Exactly. I’d think guests adding their own, though something they shouldn’t do, would actually make it look more authentic and real. If BSO was real, the assortment of ribbons would not be static.
> 
> The land is not fully open yet and they keep taking things away. It’s very irritating. Hopefully the additions they gave hints about come next year.



yeah, I agree - especially since I haven't gotten there yet - going for first time in February to WDW which is only like 6 months after land opened there and so I am maybe too sensistive of not getting the "full" experience by the time I get tehre


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> *News*
> 
> Some leadership changes at Imagineering.
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/walt...and-new-creative-leads-at-the-theme-parks.htm


Trowbridge overseeing both DL parks is interesting.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.rollingstone.com/movies/movie-features/star-wars-jj-abrams-secrets-of-skywalker-912362/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Trowbridge overseeing both DL parks is interesting.



not to mentioned still being creative lead for all Star Wars projects - that is a lot for him to do!

Interesting they are creating that new role that is a leader just to focus on parks, resorts, and cruise ships.  Obviously depends on who that person is but seems like that is a positive for the parks


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> not to mentioned still being creative lead for all Star Wars projects - that is a lot for him to do!
> 
> Interesting they are creating that new role that is a leader just to focus on parks, resorts, and cruise ships.  Obviously depends on who that person is but seems like that is a positive for the parks


A position focusing on delivery which will focus on deadlines. Hopefully that means fewer delays in big projects.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> A position focusing on delivery which will focus on deadlines. Hopefully that means fewer delays in big projects.



and hopefulyl better management about what and when details get out - feels like often they announce the scope of things and then budgets get cut and the end result is less than the initial promise


----------



## YesterDark

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am looking into tickets for our trip in February and am debating between this 4 park ticket or the 4+2 ticket .... Also thinking about one of the Extra Morning Magic hours events - I could do the 4 park ticket & the early Morning Magic on on MK day for about the same price as the 4+2 ticket (no hopper) on Undercover Tourist.  With the later, we would then have an "off" day in the middle of our trip for pool and Disney Springs, etc.



I was thinking about this as well. But our trip in March is going be 2xMK 2xDHS 1xEpcot. Won't really work out for us.


----------



## crazy4wdw

New Cirque du Soleil Show Coming to Disney Springs


----------



## Brianstl

Tiki Birdland said:


> _When we asked a nearby citizen of Batuu why the “wishes” were gone, we were told that “Savi didn’t like that visitors were adding their own wishes,” as the tree is “for villagers only.” _
> 
> Sounds like guests were ruining the immersion


When you wish upon a star
Makes no difference who you are...…..

That is unless you are at SWGE.


----------



## Kaleidodad

Brianstl said:


> When you wish upon a star
> Makes no difference who you are...…..
> 
> That is unless you are at SWGE.


BATUU VERSION:
When you wish upon a tree,
Makes _some _difference who you beeeee


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Sterling K. Brown Will Provide Vocal Talent to Upcoming Disney+ Documentary and Short Form Series “One Day at Disney”


----------



## rteetz

*News*

ABC Announces Return of Summer Fun & Games Lineup for 2020


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Songs and Scores Earn 9 Nominations for 2020 Grammy Awards


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Morimoto Asia & Homecomin' Announce Third Annual Sake & Shine Event


----------



## TheMaxRebo

YesterDark said:


> I was thinking about this as well. But our trip in March is going be 2xMK 2xDHS 1xEpcot. Won't really work out for us.



yeah, the one argument against it for us was would limit us to just on DHS day and this is our "Galaxy's Edge" trip, but figure the EMM will let us get everything we want/need done in MK and then we will just make our DHS day as long as possible and try to spend as much time in GE that we can - wont' do much else in DHS


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/food-guide-to-2019-epcot-international-festival-of-the-holidays/


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Sterling K. Brown Will Provide Vocal Talent to Upcoming Disney+ Documentary and Short Form Series “One Day at Disney”


Our St Louis guy   I think he has a great speaking voice and is certainly a nice guy.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/aeri...t-during-annual-blizzard-beach-refurbishment/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Drama “For Life” from Curtis Jackson Set to Premiere on ABC February 2020


----------



## rteetz

*News*

ABC Announces 2020 Midseason Premiere Dates


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/foun...innoventions-west-demolition-begins-at-epcot/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Carriage Rides Temporarily Unavailable at Disney's Fort Wilderness Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/11/21/baby-yoda-apparel-accessories-toys-and-plush-are-coming.html


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/11/21/baby-yoda-apparel-accessories-toys-and-plush-are-coming.html



I don't want to wear Baby Yoda, I want to hug Baby Yoda.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/11/21/baby-yoda-apparel-accessories-toys-and-plush-are-coming.html



My money, shut up and take


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> I don't want to wear Baby Yoda, I want to hug Baby Yoda.



My five year old today was practically begging for a "baby Yoda" meet and greet at WDW


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> My five year old today was practically begging for a "baby Yoda" meet and greet at WDW



I'm 46.


----------



## Helvetica

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/11/21/baby-yoda-apparel-accessories-toys-and-plush-are-coming.html



Star Wars 1-9: The Skywalker Saga
Star Wars 10-18: The Baby Yoda Saga

Everyone thought that when Yoda said, "no, there is another," that he was talking about Anakin's other love child, but clearly he was talking about his own love child.


----------



## Mome Rath

TheMaxRebo said:


> My five year old today was practically begging for a "baby Yoda" meet and greet at WDW



Can you imagine the herd if the Mandalorian was walking around with baby Yoda? lol Definitely would be worth the price of admission just to watch the circus.


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.rollingstone.com/movies/movie-features/star-wars-jj-abrams-secrets-of-skywalker-912362/



Esp liked 

Even at the very first meeting with Kathleen Kennedy, the idea came up about having a female at the center of it. There was an inherent sense of “We’ve seen the story before of the young hero,” *but we’d never seen it through the eyes of a woman like this*, and that, to me, was the most exciting thing. 

I mean other than:


Snow White
Cinderella
Aurora
Ariel
Belle
Jasmine
Pocahontas
Mulan
Tiana 
Rapunzel
Merida
Moana
Elsa 
etc


----------



## only hope

jade1 said:


> Esp liked
> 
> Even at the very first meeting with Kathleen Kennedy, the idea came up about having a female at the center of it. There was an inherent sense of “We’ve seen the story before of the young hero,” *but we’d never seen it through the eyes of a woman like this*, and that, to me, was the most exciting thing.
> 
> I mean other than:
> 
> 
> Snow White
> Cinderella
> Aurora
> Ariel
> Belle
> Jasmine
> Pocahontas
> Mulan
> Tiana
> Rapunzel
> Merida
> Moana
> Elsa
> etc



Yes, but those weren’t SW.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Helvetica said:


> Star Wars 1-9: The Skywalker Saga
> Star Wars 10-18: The Baby Yoda Saga
> 
> Everyone thought that when Yoda said, "no, there is another," that he was talking about Anakin's other love child, but clearly he was talking about his own love child.



Young I was, beer goggles I had


----------



## rteetz

jade1 said:


> Esp liked
> 
> Even at the very first meeting with Kathleen Kennedy, the idea came up about having a female at the center of it. There was an inherent sense of “We’ve seen the story before of the young hero,” *but we’d never seen it through the eyes of a woman like this*, and that, to me, was the most exciting thing.
> 
> I mean other than:
> 
> 
> Snow White
> Cinderella
> Aurora
> Ariel
> Belle
> Jasmine
> Pocahontas
> Mulan
> Tiana
> Rapunzel
> Merida
> Moana
> Elsa
> etc


I have issue with your list. I am not sure Snow White, and some of the other older princesses would be classified as heroes as they were saved by their corresponding princes. Obviously some on that list should be classified as heroines tho.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> I have issue with your list. I am not sure Snow White, and some of the other older princesses would be classified as heroes as they were saved by their corresponding princes. Obviously some on that list should be classified as heroines tho.


Snow White took care of her business! She was just tricked! But she took care of those dwarves and stayed out of sight lol


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> I have issue with your list. I am not sure Snow White, and some of the other older princesses would be classified as heroes as they were saved by their corresponding princes. Obviously some on that list should be classified as heroines tho.



Honestly its not my list, just googled the strong women of Disney. Which I love, it's just obviously nothing new.


----------



## jade1

only hope said:


> Yes, but those weren’t SW.



Jyn Erso was my fave.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/space-220-restaurant-opening-pushed-back-to-february-2020/


----------



## Brianstl

jade1 said:


> Esp liked
> 
> Even at the very first meeting with Kathleen Kennedy, the idea came up about having a female at the center of it. There was an inherent sense of “We’ve seen the story before of the young hero,” *but we’d never seen it through the eyes of a woman like this*, and that, to me, was the most exciting thing.
> 
> I mean other than:
> 
> 
> Snow White
> Cinderella
> Aurora
> Ariel
> Belle
> Jasmine
> Pocahontas
> Mulan
> Tiana
> Rapunzel
> Merida
> Moana
> Elsa
> etc


And somehow all these supposed movie buffs all forget about Alien which came out two years after Star Wars and fail to realize Leia is by far the strongest character in the original trilogy.


----------



## only hope

jade1 said:


> Jyn Erso was my fave.



I love her too. Have you read the books? Really adds a lot of depth to her character. 

Maybe the statement should be amended to SW hadn’t had a central female force-user character. Leia was great too- I love that she wasn’t just rescued by the men.

There’s been other strong females- Ahsoka, Sabine, and Hera- but the latter two weren’t force aware and Ahsoka, while amazing and at times heroic, was still the padawan.


----------



## Helvetica

I really enjoyed Frozen 2.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Helvetica said:


> I really enjoyed Frozen 2.



We are seeing it these evening and I am glad to see the positive reviews so far

Kids are very excited - I think as much to get to go to the theater where they have full service food they bring you at your seat, etc as usually they have a "no kids" policy


----------



## mikepizzo

Brianstl said:


> And somehow all these supposed movie buffs all forget about Alien which came out two years after Star Wars and fail to realize Leia is by far the strongest character in the original trilogy.



Ripley, Sarah Connor, Furiosa, Jackie Brown...but those aren't Star Wars movies so they obviously don't exist.


----------



## dlavender

Helvetica said:


> I really enjoyed Frozen 2.



Not gonna lie, I’m really excited to see this tomorrow.  One of the most anticipated movies in our house for a while.  Really just excited to not have to see the original for the 11th million time.  We can just start watching this one.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disney testing X-Wing drones over GE

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/disney-will-fly-x-wing-drones-over-star-wars-galaxys-edge/


----------



## Tiki Birdland

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disney testing X-Wing drones over GE
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/disney-will-fly-x-wing-drones-over-star-wars-galaxys-edge/


Really excited until I read this:
_It is our understanding that you, the Disney guest, will likely never see these drones with your own eyes. _

Great for the media and bloggers. Guests? Not so much...


----------



## Moliphino

Tiki Birdland said:


> Really excited until I read this:
> _It is our understanding that you, the Disney guest, will likely never see these drones with your own eyes. _
> 
> Great for the media and bloggers. Guests? Not so much...



It's like the MK dragon all over again.


----------



## unbanshee

Moliphino said:


> It's like the MK dragon all over again.



Or, as noted in the article, like both Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge opening events that have already been held


----------



## sachilles

No doubt drones that size would hurt if they had a malfunction. I would be surprised if they actually flew over anything of substance. That would be hard to maintain long term.

Still very cool. Would have been even cooler if they had maintained the surprise. It would be pretty cool if they lit off fireworks like the end of Return of the Jedi on Endor.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Tiki Birdland said:


> Really excited until I read this:
> _It is our understanding that you, the Disney guest, will likely never see these drones with your own eyes. _
> 
> Great for the media and bloggers. Guests? Not so much...


Probably due to the "suv size".   Not sure I want one of those flying over my head at various times as I walk around SWGE.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

Tigger's ally said:


> Probably due to the "suv size".   Not sure I want one of those flying over my head at various times as I walk around SWGE.


Agree on that... But, old school  "Tinkerbell" flights of Tie fighters at night would be cool, especially if they lit up like they're doing on these. It could start and end behind the spires. They could make it repeatable by launching them back via a hidden propeller.


----------



## rteetz

DHS hours have also been changed to 8AM opening 10PM close on December 5th.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tigger's ally said:


> Probably due to the "suv size".   Not sure I want one of those flying over my head at various times as I walk around SWGE.



Though I feel like they could fly these where they are 100% over "backstage" areas but still visible to those in the land.  Now they could still malfunction, go off course and go "onstage" but I would think that could be minimized.  They don't have to fly right over guests heads to be effective


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> DHS hours have also been changed to 8AM opening 10PM close on December 5th.



So I am guessing no Extra Magic Hours if the park is opening for everyone at 8am?  Though guess that fits with when GE opened the first time that the first few days had the early opening for everyone and then just for onsite guests after that


----------



## jade1

sachilles said:


> No doubt drones that size would hurt if they had a malfunction. I would be surprised if they actually flew over anything of substance. That would be hard to maintain long term.
> 
> Still very cool. Would have been even cooler if they had maintained the surprise. It would be pretty cool if they lit off fireworks like the end of Return of the Jedi on Endor.



That's such a great addition if they could make it happen. 

Even just a "lift off" on top of a SWGE building and then over to another building or area (never over any guest areas). 

A short flight on the hour would be cool enough for some pics.

Kinda like Kylo coming down from his ship-that was/is super cool.

Or even the dragon fire over at HP Land.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> So I am guessing no Extra Magic Hours if the park is opening for everyone at 8am?  Though guess that fits with when GE opened the first time that the first few days had the early opening for everyone and then just for onsite guests after that


And I would guess depending on crowds DHS May let people in even before that.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jade1 said:


> That's such a great addition if they could make it happen.
> 
> Even just a "lift off" on top of a SWGE building and then over to another building or area (never over any guest areas).
> 
> A short flight on the hour would be cool enough for some pics.
> 
> Kinda like Kylo coming down from his ship-that was/is super cool.
> 
> Or even the dragon fire over at HP Land.



yeah, fully agree and would enhance the feeling of Black Spire Outpost being a space port on the edge of the galaxy to see ships actually coming and going, even if more out in the distance


----------



## skier_pete

Brianstl said:


> And somehow all these supposed movie buffs all forget about Alien which came out two years after Star Wars and fail to realize Leia is by far the strongest character in the original trilogy.



But your missing "through the eyes of" the original trilogy is definitely not through the eyes of Leia - it's Luke's story primarily. Not to say she's not a strong character but she changes very little from the first to last movie other than falling for Han. The new trilogy is very much Rey's story and then secondarily Finn's. I know Poe is a main character, but other than learning humility in TLJ I can't say the character has brought very much to the story other than "Oh we need a hot shot pilot cause Star Wars."


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/11/nba-experience-closing-at-5-pm-on.html?m=1


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> DHS hours have also been changed to 8AM opening 10PM close on December 5th.


Hopefully this means confidence in the reliability.  And hopefully they have plans for this opening unlike the last one.


----------



## nkosiek

rteetz said:


> DHS hours have also been changed to 8AM opening 10PM close on December 5th.


Bot not for any other days that week or the week after.


----------



## rteetz

nkosiek said:


> Bot not for any other days that week or the week after.


They weren’t expected to. It wasn’t even clear if they would change opening day hours. Disney will likely adjust as they see fit.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197907084634984448


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197885675695153152


----------



## rteetz

*News*


White Castle coming near WDW

https://www.bizjournals.com/orlando...ing-white-castle-burger-chain-returns-to.html


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> 
> White Castle coming near WDW
> 
> https://www.bizjournals.com/orlando...ing-white-castle-burger-chain-returns-to.html



I live very close to one in Chicago. Everyday I have to control myself from going to get a couple. Welcome to my addiction.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/dark...buting-at-walt-disney-world-on-november-29th/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/new-...imagined-tomorrowland-entrance-at-disneyland/


----------



## siren0119

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> 
> White Castle coming near WDW
> 
> https://www.bizjournals.com/orlando...ing-white-castle-burger-chain-returns-to.html



As a former resident of Northern NJ, I approve this message.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Dueling Piano show debuts at Golden Horseshoe at Disneyland


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197925961498386433


----------



## mum22girlz

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/dark...buting-at-walt-disney-world-on-november-29th/



Why oh why can't they add these extra colors as options with onsite reservations?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Designer series ears from Coach now available

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...sney-parks-designer-collection-available-now/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

10th Anniversary Avatar merchandise available at Animal Kingdom


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197944048629305344


----------



## SG131

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197885675695153152


Maybe we need a spoiler tag on this.


----------



## mikepizzo

mum22girlz said:


> Why oh why can't they add these extra colors as options with onsite reservations?



Cause then they wouldn't be able to get your $15 dollars.


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> 
> White Castle coming near WDW
> 
> https://www.bizjournals.com/orlando...ing-white-castle-burger-chain-returns-to.html


Belly bombers!!!  We have a White Castle literally 2 minutes from my house.  I pass by every day going to/from work.  Funny, now I suddenly want them for dinner!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disney submits plans for new 12-story DVC tower next to Disneyland Hotel


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197971260837376000


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Menu released for Primo Piatto - quick service restaurant at Riviera

https://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/dining/diningdetail.cfm?restaurant.id=772


----------



## Firebird060

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disney submits plans for new 12-story DVC tower next to Disneyland Hotel
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197971260837376000



I guarantee it sells out alot quicker than the current WDW DVC projects have been once its complete.  Also wouldn't be surprised if there is a premium attached to it


----------



## Firebird060

Firebird060 said:


> I guarantee it sells out alot quicker than the current WDW DVC projects have been once its complete.  Also wouldn't be surprised if there is a premium attached to it


I also wouldn't be surprised if Pete buys in


----------



## SG131

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disney submits plans for new 12-story DVC tower next to Disneyland Hotel
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197971260837376000


Now this resort makes me slightly regret being a white card member......


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/fini...9H5CRYaEXgw0vu3rbFMDU3TNg-e_qgN_Z6hTD8jHFH53s


----------



## scrappinginontario

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Menu released for Primo Piatto - quick service restaurant at Riviera
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/dining/diningdetail.cfm?restaurant.id=772


This looks like a great QS menu for a resort!  So many of them have been chopped to almost nothing.  Glad to see some different options here!  We stay at Pop so can see us stopping by here for a meal on the way to/from Epcot.


----------



## ksromack

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Menu released for Primo Piatto - quick service restaurant at Riviera
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/dining/diningdetail.cfm?restaurant.id=772


That cinnamon french toast bread pudding and lemon blueberry pancakes have me all excited.  Too bad they wont be open until after we leave next month!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Just got back from seeing Frozen II and it was pretty darn good.  And pretty enjoyable to hearing a theater full of kids cracking up at Olaf

Also, Kristoff's song / scene is pretty great


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just got back from seeing Frozen II and it was pretty darn good.  And pretty enjoyable to hearing a theater full of kids cracking up at Olaf
> 
> Also, Kristoff's song / scene is pretty great


How does it compare to the first movie and what did your kids think about it?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OnSpaceshipEarth said:


> How does it compare to the first movie and what did your kids think about it?



So it was a less "tight" story than the first but some elements were rather good.  Lots of fun scenes and they managed to make Olaf funny without being annoying again. Some really beautiful animation.

Some really funny bits but the character's quirks were exaggerated a bit more 

Some solid songs too (I actually liked Elsa 2nd song in this better than "into the unknown")

Overall my kids really liked it - though not sure if anything it it will be a hit like "Let it Go" was.  My youngest (who is 5) did get scared at a few points


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> So it was a less "tight" story than the first but some elements were rather good.  Lots of fun scenes and they managed to make Olaf funny without being annoying again. Some really beautiful animation.
> 
> Some really funny bits but the character's quirks were exaggerated a bit more
> 
> Some solid songs too (I actually liked Elsa 2nd song in this better than "into the unknown")
> 
> Overall my kids really liked it - though not sure if anything it it will be a hit like "Let it Go" was.  My youngest (who is 5) did get scared at a few points


Thanks for your review!

I'll eventually see the movie but I wanted to say I think because people weren't expecting Let it Go to become *so* big I think it's going to be really hard to get close to that. Let it go has just immersed itself in everyday things at this point lol. Seldom, IMO, do Disney or Pixar songs do that these days to that degree.


----------



## chicagoshannon

I also really enjoyed Frozen II.  I liked the story better than the first one but the songs were definitely not as catchy as the first one. They were good, I just don't foresee anyone going around singing them like the first movie.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Jock Lindsey's Hangar Bar to receive holiday overlay

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...r-bar-will-receive-a-holiday-twist-this-year/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

chicagoshannon said:


> I also really enjoyed Frozen II.  I liked the story better than the first one but the songs were definitely not as catchy as the first one. They were good, I just don't foresee anyone going around singing them like the first movie.



Well, my wife and I have been singing Kristoff's song - but might be more due to how it was presented in the movie vs the actual song.


----------



## Nikki1013

Not really sure if I'm posting this in the right place, but last night Stephen Colbert wrapped up his week of highlights from his recent trip to New Zealand. There were several shots of him in a helicopter flying over New Zealand and the music playing in the background for those flight shots was the Soarin' music.


----------



## ksromack

chicagoshannon said:


> I also really enjoyed Frozen II.  I liked the story better than the first one but the songs were definitely not as catchy as the first one. They were good, I just don't foresee anyone going around singing them like the first movie.


I'm not positive but didn't it take a while for the songs from the first movie to really become popular or were they top hits before the movie was released?  Sometimes, at least for me, I have to hear a song a few times  before I decide it's a favorite.  I haven't heard the music from Frozen II but I'm going to go listen now 


TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Jock Lindsey's Hangar Bar to receive holiday overlay
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...r-bar-will-receive-a-holiday-twist-this-year/


Rats.  We haven't allotted time for Disney Springs next  month.  Without a car I just feel  like  it takes way to long to get there, explore, then bus back  to the resort.  Dh and I did this in September on two days but we had time to spare during that  trip.


----------



## Anthony Vito

I thought Frozen II was good.  I also felt the story was better, but of course nothing in it musically will be at the level of Let It Go in popularity - but there's an argument that nothing before or since has been.  That song (famously) changed the planned plot of that movie and became ubiquitous both inside and outside of the Disney-sphere (and parks).  Through that lens, that song also changed the direction of Disney Animation - I don't know that Jennifer Lee is head of Animation Studios without the phenomenon that was Frozen.

I also think that the change in direction was pretty evident in the story being kind of weird and choppy and never feelinf "right."  The interaction with Anna and Kristoff and adding Olaf was the real charm of that movie, and I felt the Elsa story in 1 was a bit lacking in direction.  I came away from that first one disliking their parents and finding Elsa kind of annoying.  The shorts since have helped though.

Frozen 2, I thought, lacked some of that aforementioned fun and charm, but it was much more evident that there was a clear story and direction that they had from the start and that they knew who the characters were better this time.  While the story itself was arguably darker and a bit more, say, emotional (I'd argue a lot of the first one was actually pretty dark, but that darkness was kind of glossed over), I thought it was a good story, and, of course, extremely well made.


----------



## dlavender

Yeah I agree with others on here that Frozen 2 was pretty good.  I liked it just as much as the first one, and am happy to have some new songs to have to listen to now.  As others have said they weren’t as good, but show yourself was great.


----------



## jlundeen

I can't help but remember this video every time I hear kids singing "Let It Go"


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/ligh...led-for-rise-of-the-resistance-grand-opening/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update *

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/foun...epcot-peek-inside-a-gutted-innoventions-west/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/anim...tes-in-late-december-2019-early-january-2020/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/livi...urs-until-park-close-beginning-november-29th/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...derella-are-now-on-an-open-edition-magicband/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dlavender said:


> Yeah I agree with others on here that Frozen 2 was pretty good.  I liked it just as much as the first one, and am happy to have some new songs to have to listen to now.  As others have said they weren’t as good, but show yourself was great.



Yeah I thought Show Yourself was better than Into the Unknown


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/bridge-refurbishment-project-update-along-epcot-resorts-boulevard/


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...derella-are-now-on-an-open-edition-magicband/


I love the mice! Please let this be an upgraded resort/AP band!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Disney’s Typhoon Lagoon Water Park to be Closed on November 25 Due to Forecasted Low Temperatures


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...derella-are-now-on-an-open-edition-magicband/





PolyRob said:


> I love the mice! Please let this be an upgraded resort/AP band!


This MB is definitely something I would have chosen (if it had been available as an upgrade band) for our upcoming trip.  I like the brown band!


----------



## soniam

I like Frozen II, but I like the original, including the soundtrack better. I felt this second one suffered a similar fate as the second Mary Poppins, too many songs crammed into a short period of time. What's weird is that the soundtrack for the first one has more than twice the songs than this one I easily think they could have gotten rid of 2 or 3 songs. Also, most of the songs sounded almost exactly like they could have been from the first movie. I don't mind similar style and obviously similar voices, but to sound almost exactly the same wasn't good. Show Yourself was way better than Unknown. I liked The Next Right Thing the best though; it spoke to me the most. The story was really good though. However, the highlight is the amazing animation. The human figures are beautifully rendered. It kind of reminded a little bit of Sleeping Beauty, especially the silhouettes against nature.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Through just Friday, Frozen II nearing $100m globally

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...the-box-office/amp/?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## closetmickey

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disney submits plans for new 12-story DVC tower next to Disneyland Hotel
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197971260837376000


Hope they leave room for a dedicated pool complex. Or the existing is going to become overcrowded, very quickly.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Frozen II breaks box office record with $350m world wide opening weekend take

https://www.forbes.com/sites/scottm...ith-350-million-worldwide-debut/#5fc23d7c70d8


----------



## Pete M

I managed to spot Kylo in DHS last Tuesday.   was a pleasant surprise!


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Frozen II breaks box office record with $350m world wide opening weekend take
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/scottm...ith-350-million-worldwide-debut/#5fc23d7c70d8



Ehhh...the domestic performance is kind of underwhelming considering the property but overseas really covered for that.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


>


Not sure I'm really ready to say goodbye to this part of my childhood. Between the end of the Skywalker saga and A Beautiful Day in the Neighborhood, I'm pretty emotional.


----------



## sara_s

Pete M said:


> I managed to spot Kylo in DHS last Tuesday.   was a pleasant surprise!
> 
> View attachment 454614


Oh I loooove that she's a baby Phasma.


----------



## MissGina5

OnSpaceshipEarth said:


> Ehhh...the domestic performance is kind of underwhelming considering the property but overseas really covered for that.


I would expect the number to go up GREATLY over this holiday break. I have been waiting to go with my sister!


----------



## dlavender

We were at EPCOT yesterday and while coming out of the LAND pavilion I got a notification from MDE telling me that there were spots open at Coral Reef. Is this new? I don't recall getting in park notifications of dining availability (especially location specific).


----------



## unbanshee

dlavender said:


> We were at EPCOT yesterday and while coming out of the LAND pavilion I got a notification from MDE telling me that there were spots open at Coral Reef. Is this new? I don't recall getting in park notifications of dining availability (especially location specific).



It's been going on for quite some time now. They're just trying to fill tables


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Exclusive new clip from Rise of Skywalker shared on Good Morning America today

FYI - in the clip JJ says that the movie is "done" - as of yesterday, but it is done ... I know there has been some chatter about reshoots and poor testing, etc. ... well, whatever it will be, it will be at this point


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1198962112590053377


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I am pretty meh about the Rise of Skywalker clip.

Now that I have the Mandalorian, I haven't even really given Skywalker a second thought. People might say that these new 3 aren't really for me, they're for a new generation. I believe that wholeheartedly. Just wish the original characters didn't have to go down with the ship to create new ones. 

I kind of had to laugh at the conclusion of the 9 movie sequence. The first 6 feel like an ongoing saga. These last 2 so far have just been a 'how can we ruin your heroes from the original 6 kind of thing'. I wonder what they'll have Lando do. Maybe he'll end up murdering Chewie.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I am pretty meh about the Rise of Skywalker clip.
> 
> Now that I have the Mandalorian, I haven't even really given Skywalker a second thought. People might say that these new 3 aren't really for me, they're for a new generation. I believe that wholeheartedly. Just wish the original characters didn't have to go down with the ship to create new ones.
> 
> I kind of had to laugh at the conclusion of the 9 movie sequence. The first 6 feel like an ongoing saga. These last 2 so far have just been a 'how can we ruin your heroes from the original 6 kind of thing'. I wonder what they'll have Lando do. Maybe he'll end up murdering Chewie.



I get what you are saying - and obviously everyone has different experiences and comes at it from a different place, etc

I do agree that saying this is the last of a 9 movie arc isn't really 100% accurate ... to me there was a 3 part arc (episodes IV-VI) and then a 3-part background series and now this 3-part spinning it forward series that are related but are almost more of a spinoff.   Not a side story the same way Rebels is or something, but a spin-off

and I also don't feel the "ruin your heroes" but I know that is something somepeople feel and other don't and you can't change either side's minds


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I get what you are saying - and obviously everyone has different experiences and comes at it from a different place, etc
> 
> I do agree that saying this is the last of a 9 movie arc isn't really 100% accurate ... to me there was a 3 part arc (episodes IV-VI) and then a 3-part background series and now this 3-part spinning it forward series that are related but are almost more of a spinoff.   Not a side story the same way Rebels is or something, but a spin-off
> 
> and I also don't feel the "ruin your heroes" but I know that is something somepeople feel and other don't and you can't change either side's minds


I’m with you. It’s certainly a culmination of 42 years of work but it’s not all intertwined like say the Marvel arc was. Yes all 9 movies are connected but I think it’s hated because it was more spread out and you had the originals then prequels and now the final trilogy.

I also don’t feel they have ruined the heroes of the original either.


----------



## jknezek

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I am pretty meh about the Rise of Skywalker clip.
> 
> Now that I have the Mandalorian, I haven't even really given Skywalker a second thought. People might say that these new 3 aren't really for me, they're for a new generation. I believe that wholeheartedly. Just wish the original characters didn't have to go down with the ship to create new ones.
> 
> I kind of had to laugh at the conclusion of the 9 movie sequence. The first 6 feel like an ongoing saga. These last 2 so far have just been a 'how can we ruin your heroes from the original 6 kind of thing'. I wonder what they'll have Lando do. Maybe he'll end up murdering Chewie.



Agree with this wholeheartedly. I don't mind the new characters. I hate what they've done with the old ones. Just a butchery as far as I'm concerned. This 3 arc set can't finish fast enough for me.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> I also don’t feel they have ruined the heroes of the original either.



Just on this sentence - I don't think they ruined them, but I certainly don't think these characters were given the respect they deserved in their final stories. Particularly the horrible story-line for Luke. And Han deserved a more heroic end to his life.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> I get what you are saying - and obviously everyone has different experiences and comes at it from a different place, etc
> 
> I do agree that saying this is the last of a 9 movie arc isn't really 100% accurate ... to me there was a 3 part arc (episodes IV-VI) and then a 3-part background series and now this 3-part spinning it forward series that are related but are almost more of a spinoff.   Not a side story the same way Rebels is or something, but a spin-off
> 
> and I also don't feel the "ruin your heroes" but I know that is something somepeople feel and other don't and you can't change either side's minds



Yeah, I kind of feel like the whole 'conclusion to the 9 part movie sequence' was squeezed in there to garner more hype.



rteetz said:


> I’m with you. It’s certainly a culmination of 42 years of work but it’s not all intertwined like say the Marvel arc was. Yes all 9 movies are connected but I think it’s hated because it was more spread out and you had the originals then prequels and now the final trilogy.
> 
> I also don’t feel they have ruined the heroes of the original either.



We'll just have to pleasantly agree to disagree. Luke was always my favorite and I don't agree with or appreciate where his character went in the new movie.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> Just on this sentence - I don't think they ruined them, but I certainly don't think these characters were given the respect they deserved in their final stories. Particularly the horrible story-line for Luke. And Han deserved a more heroic end to his life.



well, we don't know the final ending for Luke or Leia ... as for Han, I understand part of it was Harrison Ford didn't want to do 3 movies and reluctantly came back to do one, and he thought he had a good storyline in that one

personally, while I would have tweaked a few things, I like (in large part) Luke's storyline so far - but I know that is something that not everyone agrees on


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...and-disney-springs-available-on-black-friday/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...tion-milestone-reached-at-magic-kingdom-park/


----------



## ejgonz2

OnSpaceshipEarth said:


> Ehhh...the domestic performance is kind of underwhelming considering the property but overseas really covered for that.



They wait too long for these sequels. My older 3 were frozen obsessed 5 years ago. Now they’re a little interested but see it as something for younger kids.


----------



## rteetz

ejgonz2 said:


> They wait too long for these sequels. My older 3 were frozen obsessed 5 years ago. Now they’re a little interested but see it as something for younger kids.


Animation can't be pumped out in a year like a live action film.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/new-epcot-ticketing-windows-now-open-at-international-gateway/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/epcot-christmas-tree-installed-for-2019-holiday-season/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney+ Subscription Cards Now Available at Disney Stores, Disney Parks Locations


----------



## Helvetica

ejgonz2 said:


> They wait too long for these sequels. My older 3 were frozen obsessed 5 years ago. Now they’re a little interested but see it as something for younger kids.



They were not expecting for Frozen to become a phenomenon. The film was in different stages of development hell for decades going back to Walt Disney himself. Realistically, they were probably hoping for it to do 400-500 million, not 1.2 billion.

For a 3D animated Disney Musical, I think that they went as fast as they possibly could. It takes time to get a film on the schedule since they plan many years out. There was also some turmoil with the whole Lassester situation and Jennifer Lee having to take over as head of Disney Animation Studios in addition to her duties as Director of Frozen 2.

If they’re interested, I think that they will enjoy it. The film does recognize that their core audience is older now and I personally enjoyed it. I think it’s also just interesting since it’s arguably the start of the Jennifer Lee era at Disney Animation Studios.


----------



## tlmadden73

ejgonz2 said:


> They wait too long for these sequels. My older 3 were frozen obsessed 5 years ago. Now they’re a little interested but see it as something for younger kids.


Sequels are more just trying to catch the next wave of young kids with a proven property -- rather than take a gamble on something new again. 

They did have two very good Frozen shorts in the interim .. I consider those pretty quality Frozen animation despite the short length. 

But I get it .. my son was totally into Frozen 5 years ago .. we took him to see the Frozen Sing-Along show (when it was in the backlot area of DHS) when he was 2 . .we sang the songs down on future Disney trips .. we enjoyed the Frozen Summer parade in 2015.  He is now 7 .. and still interested in seeing this, but his 3 yo SISTER is the fanatic now.

So .. just a timing thing really.  I think we (adults) would be burned out on Frozen if they pumped this sequel out 3 years ago...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

New EPCOT festival perfomance stage constructed due to Fountain of Nation demolition


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1199013776407908363


----------



## Kaleidodad

ejgonz2 said:


> They wait too long for these sequels. My older 3 were frozen obsessed 5 years ago. Now they’re a little interested but see it as something for younger kids.


The trade-off is that they aged up the story for the sequel, so that (for instance) my kids who were practically babies when they saw the first one can now appreciate a bigger more complex story this time around.  And this one even goes so far as to poke fun at the original in some very funny scenes, which should help soften up some of the too-cool older kids.


----------



## Helvetica

https://variety.com/2019/film/news/...best-debut-roland-emmerich-midway-1203415315/
From the article:

“Musicals have historically not been very popular in China, something reflected in the comments of those who gave less favorable reviews. “After five minutes there’s a short music video, after another 10 there’s another long one! Has Disney gone crazy?” wrote one on Douban.”


----------



## Disneymom1126

ejgonz2 said:


> They wait too long for these sequels. My older 3 were frozen obsessed 5 years ago. Now they’re a little interested but see it as something for younger kids.



I can see this a little bit - my daughter was 6 when the first movie came out and is now an almost 12 year old who really wants to see it, but doesn't want anyone to know she really wants to see it lol.

Also - been gone for a bit, but trying to catch up as I'm planning trips in fall 2020 (adult birthday trip) and spring 2021 (with another family) and considering one late spring this year for just me and my daughter. Starting to price things out and wow have all the price hikes added up. The tickets are one thing but I can't believe how much the resort prices have gone up! Hoping some discounts are released for late spring/early summer in January.There are only two of us and my estimates put me at least $500-$600 more for a trip this coming spring compared to November 2018.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...on-apple-music/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q4wo1121190003C


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...on-apple-music/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q4wo1121190003C


This is where things have changed since the first movie was released!  Back then when my daughter was 4yo I _couldn't wait _for the CD to be released because there HAD to be more words than, 'Let it go.....Let it go!!!' that I heard ringing out across our house over and over....and over again!!  

Yay for quicker releases of soundtracks!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

New details on menu for Jock Lindsey's Holiday overlay:

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/new-...enu-debuting-november-29th-at-disney-springs/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

scrappinginontario said:


> This is where things have changed since the first movie was released!  Back then when my daughter was 4yo I _couldn't wait _for the CD to be released because there HAD to be more words than, 'Let it go.....Let it go!!!' that I heard ringing out across our house over and over....and over again!!
> 
> Yay for quicker releases of soundtracks!!



to be fair, I am pretty sure the words to "Let it Go" or just "Let it Go!" repeated a bunch of times then a slight pause and then with all the attitude you can muster saying "the cold never bothered me anyway"


----------



## mandis77

Completely back in Frozen mode at our house again - only this time I have an 11 and 8 year old.  "Show Yourself" has replaced "Let It Go".  I liked the movie a lot more than I thought I would!


----------



## LoganBrown1990

My wife and I kept singing "All Is Found" after watching the movie on Saturday and the Kacey Musgraves version cut through the Christmas noise to be our most played song of the weekend.


----------



## mandis77

LoganBrown1990 said:


> My wife and I kept singing "All Is Found" after watching the movie on Saturday and the Kacey Musgraves version cut through the Christmas noise to be our most played song of the weekend.



That version is great, the best of the 3 covers


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...wf9rX6q0Y68nQW5FvchZ0CoOn6W5Tn8E6M26OaJbjOjBE


----------



## ksromack

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> New EPCOT festival perfomance stage constructed due to Fountain of Nation demolition
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1199013776407908363


I'm glad to see that Joyful will have a place to perform!


rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...on-apple-music/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q4wo1121190003C


I downloaded the entire soundtrack and listened to the whole thing including several versions to a couple of the songs.  I really enjoyed it. And I really like Into the Unknown.  I found the melody to be a little haunting but in a good way.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/11/photos-buses-featuring-cinderella-and.html


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/11/grapefruit-garage-no-longer-available.html


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/11/chilli-da-mur-now-performing-in-germany.html


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...for-a-new-walt-disney-world-commercial-debut/


----------



## PolyRob

ejgonz2 said:


> They wait too long for these sequels. My older 3 were frozen obsessed 5 years ago. Now they’re a little interested but see it as something for younger kids.


I think it is also important to note that Frozen is the first Disney princess movie to get a sequel with a theatrical release. Historically they were terrible stories pushed direct to VHS/DVD. It had to be done properly and probably bumped other Disney Animation Studio projects in order to be released as fast as it could.


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...for-a-new-walt-disney-world-commercial-debut/


Yep, caught this one while watching Dallas play NE......dh was on the computer not paying attention to the game and he looks at me in my emotional state and say, "Geesh, it's just Dallas".....not knowing I was watching the commercial.  LOL!  I rewound it making him watch it....he got the feels too!


----------



## Lake183

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...for-a-new-walt-disney-world-commercial-debut/



As a mom who just sent my first kid to college 1,100 miles away...this ad is BRUTAL. 

And when the teenager, who is still at home (but also wants to go far away to school when he graduates), asks for a Disney trip...yeah, just take my money.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Galaxy's Edge to close early on Dec 4th for RotR media event


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1199315958055260160


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Galaxy's Edge to close early on Dec 4th for RotR media event
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1199315958055260160



The media event starts at 7:30, for those that are curious.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...for-a-new-walt-disney-world-commercial-debut/


Yep ..  teared  up ....  already starting to think when to go next year with my Princess-crazed 3 year old.  We skipped a planned third birthday trip (we had gone last minute in August due to SWGE) and I want her to see more Princesses than we did with the more boy-themed things we did when she was 2. 

She was a bit scared/shy with the characters we did see and she was more into the Disney Junior characters then, but everthing now is all about one princess or another.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/hong...ty-due-to-late-night-transportation-concerns/


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

Lake183 said:


> As a mom who just sent my first kid to college 1,100 miles away...this ad is BRUTAL.
> 
> And when the teenager, who is still at home (but also wants to go far away to school when he graduates), asks for a Disney trip...yeah, just take my money.



As a mom who's kids are still in that "little" phase, I say "and this is why we have annual passes!"  Granted, after we activate the SAMS old priced ones we bought before the increase, we may be priced out.


----------



## Anthony Vito

PolyRob said:


> I think it is also important to note that Frozen is the first Disney princess movie to get a sequel with a theatrical release. Historically they were terrible stories pushed direct to VHS/DVD. It had to be done properly and probably bumped other Disney Animation Studio projects in order to be released as fast as it could.



Well, if you don't count the early films/collections of shorts with Mickey, Donald, etc., Disney has only done a few theatrically released sequels (just counting Walt Disney Animation Studios, not Pixar):  Rescuers Down Under, Winnie the Pooh, and Wreck-It-Ralph 2 (also Fantasia 2000, nut that kinda falls in with the shorts).  So there have been very few sequels with theatrical releases, period.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ember-29/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q1wo1121191127190041C


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update *

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/bypa...ck-removal-along-contemporary-resort-walkway/


----------



## unbanshee

*NEWS*

There's a new Epcot guide map that finally recognizes some of the upcoming projects!

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/upda...lay-pavilion-regal-eagle-steakhouse-and-more/


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

https://d23.com/d23-events-2020/?fb...JIKoKWE4EeCGCPTK8p9CzndGMnRc_U2XOMs-UOG5wHX3E
D23 has released a vague lineup of events for 2020.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

So I've been listening to the Frozen 2 Soundtrack.

I think I've decided I like it better than the first.

Sure, the first had a couple great songs like the iconic Let it Go, the hilarious In Summer, Build a Snowman and For the First Time in Forever.

I always thought Love is an Open Door and Fixer Upper were pretty weak.

So Frozen 2 has:

All is Found: which I'm liking more the longer I listen, especially the Kasey Musgrave version which is reminiscent of very early Of Monsters and Men to me
Some Things Never Change: also growing on me
When I am Older: pretty sure I'm liking it better than In Summer, Samantha?
Lost in the Woods: such a better love song than Fixer Upper or Love is on Open Door (which I guess was kind of the villain song for the first Frozen?)
Show Yourself: very good
The Next Right Thing: just wrecks me


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> So I've been listening to the Frozen 2 Soundtrack.
> 
> I think I've decided I like it better than the first.
> 
> Sure, the first had a couple great songs like the iconic Let it Go, the hilarious In Summer, Build a Snowman and For the First Time in Forever.
> 
> I always thought Love is an Open Door and Fixer Upper were pretty weak.
> 
> So Frozen 2 has:
> 
> All is Found: which I'm liking more the longer I listen, especially the Kasey Musgrave version which is reminiscent of very early Of Monsters and Men to me
> Some Things Never Change: also growing on me
> When I am Older: pretty sure I'm liking it better than In Summer, Samantha?
> Lost in the Woods: such a better love song than Fixer Upper or Love is on Open Door (which I guess was kind of the villain song for the first Frozen?)
> Show Yourself: very good
> The Next Right Thing: just wrecks me



Saw this today - has some interesting tidbits you might appreciate (including a note about The Next Right Thing ... and also that the Samantha line was ad libed):

https://www.buzzfeed.com/noradomini...Kuv9ZyMfmOUTvSGYOhlIcRBjQdUoagePIIwGOJ8u1-EIA


----------



## PolyRob

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> So I've been listening to the Frozen 2 Soundtrack.
> 
> I think I've decided I like it better than the first.
> 
> Sure, the first had a couple great songs like the iconic Let it Go, the hilarious In Summer, Build a Snowman and For the First Time in Forever.
> 
> I always thought Love is an Open Door and Fixer Upper were pretty weak.
> 
> So Frozen 2 has:
> 
> All is Found: which I'm liking more the longer I listen, especially the Kasey Musgrave version which is reminiscent of very early Of Monsters and Men to me
> Some Things Never Change: also growing on me
> When I am Older: pretty sure I'm liking it better than In Summer, Samantha?
> Lost in the Woods: such a better love song than Fixer Upper or Love is on Open Door (which I guess was kind of the villain song for the first Frozen?)
> Show Yourself: very good
> The Next Right Thing: just wrecks me


I have been listening as well. I still think I like the first soundtrack better, but this one is growing on me. I kinda like some of the cut songs better than the ones that made it into the movie. Don't want to go into too much to spoil anything, but if you listen to some of them, story lines must've changed which caused the song swaps. Some Things Never Change is my favorite right now.


TheMaxRebo said:


> Saw this today - has some interesting tidbits you might appreciate (including a note about The Next Right Thing ... and also that the Samantha line was ad libed):
> 
> https://www.buzzfeed.com/noradomini...Kuv9ZyMfmOUTvSGYOhlIcRBjQdUoagePIIwGOJ8u1-EIA


Yes! I saw this last night. WARNING, tons of spoilers! But yes, they mention the other songs. People should listen to Home and Get This Right


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Four Disneyland After Dark events planned for early 2020

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/several-disneyland-after-dark-events-planned-for-early-2020/


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Four Disneyland After Dark events planned for early 2020
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/several-disneyland-after-dark-events-planned-for-early-2020/




Ugh Disney just stop!!

How am I supposed to be saving for a house in Orlando if you keep doing special events that I want to attend!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...y-cruise-line-and-aulani-a-disney-resort-spa/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Saks Fifth Avenue Unveils “Frozen 2” Window Display During Special Ceremony Featuring Idina Menzel


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Saks Fifth Avenue Unveils “Frozen 2” Window Display During Special Ceremony Featuring Idina Menzel



Wow that is very impressive. Well done.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Space 220 will server breakfast, lunch, and dinner when it opens

Also, the map lists opening as "early 2020" and the price will range from $$-$$$ (though, might be because it varies by meal).  meaning meals can be up to $59.99/adult which is the same a Le Celier

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...-lunch-and-dinner-upon-opening-in-early-2020/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ozen-at-disneyland-paris-starting-january-11/


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Space 220 will server breakfast, lunch, and dinner when it opens
> 
> Also, the map lists opening as "early 2020" and the price will range from $$-$$$ (though, might be because it varies by meal).  meaning meals can be up to $59.99/adult which is the same a Le Celier
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...-lunch-and-dinner-upon-opening-in-early-2020/



I just want a menu released.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

PolyRob said:


> I have been listening as well. I still think I like the first soundtrack better, but this one is growing on me. I kinda like some of the cut songs better than the ones that made it into the movie. Don't want to go into too much to spoil anything, but if you listen to some of them, story lines must've changed which caused the song swaps. Some Things Never Change is my favorite right now.
> 
> Yes! I saw this last night. WARNING, tons of spoilers! But yes, they mention the other songs. People should listen to Home and Get This Right



I listened to the two cut songs. I really, really think Home should have been included. It goes a far way to explaining Anna's mindset at the start of the movie, and it's just a great song.

I'm ok with Get This Right being cut. I am not a huge fan of it and I don't think it was needed.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I listened to the two cut songs. I really, really think Home should have been included. It goes a far way to explaining Anna's mindset at the start of the movie, and it's just a great song.
> 
> I'm ok with Get This Right being cut. I am not a huge fan of it and I don't think it was needed.



Kirsten Bell said in the article I quoted some posts back that the issue with Home was that it was just her singing vs multiple characters and they didn't want to lead off with a song that didn't feature more characters


----------



## Pete M

The Pho said:


> I just want a menu released.




please have astronaut ice cream, please have astronaut ice cream, please have astronaut ice cream...


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> Kirsten Bell said in the article I quoted some posts back that the issue with Home was that it was just her singing vs multiple characters and they didn't want to lead off with a song that didn't feature more characters



Meh, I'm ok with just her singing. Wasn't Build a Snowman all Anna singing and that was the lead off of the first?

I just think it added a ton to her character and her mindset that would have made the ending of the movie more satisfying.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Pete M said:


> please have astronaut ice cream, please have astronaut ice cream, please have astronaut ice cream...



The map says it will be "international cuisine".  I could see them doing artful platings and some molecular gastronomy techniques - and maybe some astronaut ice cream (or like a modern interpretation of it) but I don't think it will be like all freeze dried foods


----------



## crazy4wdw

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> https://d23.com/d23-events-2020/?fb...JIKoKWE4EeCGCPTK8p9CzndGMnRc_U2XOMs-UOG5wHX3E
> D23 has released a vague lineup of events for 2020.


Somehow I missed the announcement of the D23 WDW holiday event.  I kept checking the website for the date and details and it's now I see it's sold out.   Never received an e-mail about this event.  Sometimes I receive notification that an event is soon to be open for tickets and sometimes not.

My check-out date is 12/13 so I might have been able to extend my stay for an extra day.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...asccNy7TyHbo1qDcptFESZzsMBgX54R1iDflyDFDWGRMo


----------



## ksromack

TheMaxRebo said:


> Saw this today - has some interesting tidbits you might appreciate (including a note about The Next Right Thing ... and also that the Samantha line was ad libed):
> 
> https://www.buzzfeed.com/noradomini...Kuv9ZyMfmOUTvSGYOhlIcRBjQdUoagePIIwGOJ8u1-EIA


Interesting!  I listened to the entire soundtrack yesterday and loved it.  


rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Saks Fifth Avenue Unveils “Frozen 2” Window Display During Special Ceremony Featuring Idina Menzel


What a site to behold!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...w-whites-scary-adventures-at-disneyland-park/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...lebrate-frozen-2-at-walt-disney-world-resort/


----------



## LoganBrown1990

TheMaxRebo said:


> Kirsten Bell said in the article I quoted some posts back that the issue with Home was that it was just her singing vs multiple characters and they didn't want to lead off with a song that didn't feature more characters





Spoiler



I also feel like it might have foreshadowed Anna's ending in much more obvious way.


----------



## kungaloosh22

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Saks Fifth Avenue Unveils “Frozen 2” Window Display During Special Ceremony Featuring Idina Menzel





OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Wow that is very impressive. Well done.



Those store windows are gorgeous!

Then you can go inside and buy the Frozen diamond doll set. A mere $30,000, for that special someone who has everything.


----------



## mollmoll4

In what I'm sure will be an increasingly important metric - The Mandalorian has dethroned Stranger Things as the most in-demand series in the US.

https://www.parrotanalytics.com/ins...nce-tv-demand-in-the-u-s-17-23-november-2019/


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

mollmoll4 said:


> In what I'm sure will be an increasingly important metric - The Mandalorian has dethroned Stranger Things as the most in-demand series in the US.
> 
> https://www.parrotanalytics.com/ins...nce-tv-demand-in-the-u-s-17-23-november-2019/



I have spoken.


----------



## The Pho

*News*


John Boyega Admits Star Wars: The Rise of Skywalker Script on eBay Was His Fault 
http://www.ign.com/articles/2019/11...how-rise-of-skywalker-script-wound-up-on-ebay


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I have spoken.



This is the way


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

First look at CM costumes for Riviera 

I like them (though some look a bit like flight attendants)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1199702948835713024


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Update on the Grand Floridian/MK walkway bridge:

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...Bxz6Hw_VjsrRrqaZgY_Om2vHtLo1PUWnktExfhHDkIThY


----------



## splash327

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...for-a-new-walt-disney-world-commercial-debut/



As a parent of three, one on his own, one a CP at Disney and the youngest at College, it really hit home.   Made me feel ok doing all those trips to Disney with them before they left the house.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...nce-will-not-be-part-of-extra-magic-hours.htm


----------



## dolewhipdreams

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...nce-will-not-be-part-of-extra-magic-hours.htm


I wonder what time frame they mean by "extended periods of time." It looks like a rope drop strategy might be crucial if it's going to tend to break down after a few hours of running. 

I wonder if people will use EMH to just go stand near the queue to be the first ones in (I'm sure CMs will be instructed to discourage crowding the entrance but we all know sometimes crowds are going to do what they want).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Rise of the Resistence will not be available during Extra Magic Hours ... Find this interesting (and hopefully will not be the case by the time we visit in February)

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/rise...ll-not-be-included-in-extra-magic-hours-perk/
Edit:. Sorry duplicate post.  I refreshed the page and the prior post wasn't there.  Apologies


----------



## eliseisawkward

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...nce-will-not-be-part-of-extra-magic-hours.htm


Interested to see how this plays out and impacts rope drop strategies.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

eliseisawkward said:


> Interested to see how this plays out and impacts rope drop strategies.



And wonder if they will let people there for morning EMH queue up for RotR during that early hour - at least would be some advantage


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1199802849716297728


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS* 

Merrie Passholder exclusive photo ops starting Nov 29th

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/merr...ops-begin-november-29th-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## rteetz

This video is a little different than the earlier one from Disney.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1199806314647564288


----------



## jade1

Hey what's the new building behind FoTLK?


----------



## rteetz

jade1 said:


> Hey what's the new building behind FoTLK?
> 
> View attachment 455274


Club 33


----------



## rteetz

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## ksromack




----------



## mom2rtk

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Merrie Passholder exclusive photo ops starting Nov 29th
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/merr...ops-begin-november-29th-at-walt-disney-world/


So they have a photo op in front of the Mickey Floral at the MK entrance and they're going to turn person after person away from getting in line for it? 

"But I just spent $200 for Memory Maker!"  Sorry, still can't do it.


----------



## Bay Max




----------



## JaxDad

rteetz said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


Gracias! Happy Thanksgiving to you too, and thanks for being a great Moderator!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/two-...ruction-at-the-imagination-pavilion-in-epcot/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mom2rtk said:


> So they have a photo op in front of the Mickey Floral at the MK entrance and they're going to turn person after person away from getting in line for it?
> 
> "But I just spent $200 for Memory Maker!"  Sorry, still can't do it.



It might just be there is a special prop or something that passholders get to use at the location.  I know this summer at EPCOT they had special props for passholders to use at the photopass spot in Italy.  Others could still get photos taken there, just not with the special props


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/bb-8...utside-of-star-wars-galaxys-edge-media-event/


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1200104229018439681


----------



## ksromack

TheMaxRebo said:


> It might just be there is a special prop or something that passholders get to use at the location.  I know this summer at EPCOT they had special props for passholders to use at the photopass spot in Italy.  Others could still get photos taken there, just not with the special props


Yep, same at AK this past fall.  It was just a sign you could hold that said Passholder.


----------



## Fantasia79

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!  Was worried the Imagination pavilion photo spots would replace the kids jumping with sounds area!


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1200221458582114304


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1200221458582114304



Just saw the full clip they aired and they really do show a ton of the ride so those that want to be surprised I would avoid watching this


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Ok, the behind the scenes clips they showed of all the Star Wars movies - from the first to the latest - was pretty cool


----------



## ksromack

I missed the Disney special tonight!  Is there anywhere online I can watch?


----------



## ksromack

TheMaxRebo said:


> Ok, the behind the scenes clips they showed of all the Star Wars movies - from the first to the latest - was pretty cool


Link?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ksromack said:


> Link?



Haven't seen the actual video posted yet - this was the advertisement for the special that indicated they would have it (for the movie and for the attraction)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1199734630129139714


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1200244662092484608


----------



## Brianstl

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1200244662092484608


This hasn’t been a story about a farm boy from Nebraska or Tatooine recently. They turned that farm boy into a grumpy boomer and killed him off.  

3/4 of the characters that begin the clip are dead.  I have bought my ticket and I am hoping for the best, but this really shouldn’t be called the Skywalker Saga.


----------



## J-BOY

Brianstl said:


> This hasn’t been a story about a farm boy from Nebraska or Tatooine recently. They turned that farm boy into a grumpy boomer and killed him off.
> 
> 3/4 of the characters that begin the clip are dead.  I have bought my ticket and I am hoping for the best, but this really shouldn’t be called the Skywalker Saga.


There’s been a Skywalker in every single movie. It’s not just about Luke.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


>




And here is the full clip they showed during the special- definitely contains spoilers ... Actually even just the comment in the tweet has some, so I will put the video in spoiler tags



Spoiler: RotR preview





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1200233696198090753


----------



## Fantasia79

Mandelorian fans:  be warned, MAJOR spoilers out on social media today.  Rolling Stone in particular.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...-patrick-harris-via-disneyparkslive-on-dec-3/


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1200420712583962625


----------



## rteetz

https://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/disney-rumor-round-up-november-2019/


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...-patrick-harris-via-disneyparkslive-on-dec-3/


We had NPH last year for CP.  What a treat.  And this year we have Gary Sinese.  I would say those are/will be my two most anticipated dream CP narrators!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ksromack said:


> We had NPH last year for CP.  What a treat.  And this year we have Gary Sinese.  I would say those are/will be my two most anticipated dream CP narrators!



We've never been to Disney during the holidays so have never seen CP, so I am really glad they are live streaming it.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

Big 12 hour Dis live show to benefit Give Kids the World now


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Big 12 hour Dis live show to benefit Give Kids the World now



Just an FYI that they do have some nice little extras if you make a direct donation to GKTW - for example an ornament for a $50 donation, things like that so you don't have to get into bidding war or anything 

Also, a $10 donation or being in the $10 or up Patreon tier will get you sent the link to the full shoe to watch at a later date


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> Big 12 hour Dis live show to benefit Give Kids the World now


I have been glued to my computer chair all day so far!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ksromack said:


> I have been glued to my computer chair all day so far!



Me too - the Game Show part was hysterical


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

New Dooney and Bourke pattern available at Disney Springs


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1200824475949977600


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I'm going to have to hope they offer the full podcast later for a donation like they did last year.

Have been watching the Ohio State game.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm going to have to hope they offer the full podcast later for a donation like they did last year.
> 
> Have been watching the Ohio State game.


Yes $10 donation gives you the full podcast.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1200824475949977600



Feb 18 is our EPCOT day so hoping the Feb 13th opening is accurate


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm going to have to hope they offer the full podcast later for a donation like they did last year.
> 
> Have been watching the Ohio State game.


We've been putting the outdoor lights up finally 

Perfect day for it even with the wind.

Better go outside at some point and take advantage of the nicer day


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm going to have to hope they offer the full podcast later for a donation like they did last year.
> 
> Have been watching the Ohio State game.





rteetz said:


> Yes $10 donation gives you the full podcast.



Patreon members in $10 and up will get the link automatically as well


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> We've been putting the outdoor lights up finally
> 
> Perfect day for it even with the wind.
> 
> Better go outside at some point and take advantage of the nicer day



This is our last day in Dallas. Its 70. I don't think I'll come back.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1200824475949977600



Hope they open ADRs soon!!


----------



## ksromack

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm going to have to hope they offer the full podcast later for a donation like they did last year.
> 
> Have been watching the Ohio State game.


I was doing both


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jlundeen said:


> Hope they open ADRs soon!!



I do as well but also preparing for them not having ADRs prior to it opening and it just being open one day and taking walkups


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1201176032541212672


----------



## Anthony Vito

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1200824475949977600


Bummer - we're there 1/31 - 2/9.  I hadn't been real hopeful lately, but was really hoping, since it's also highly unlikely at this point Mickey’s and Minnie's Runaway Railway will be open by then either.


----------



## Helvetica

Frozen 2 tops $738 million worldwide 

https://www.daytondailynews.com/new...38m-worldwide/lLdh4UMmmUN9PFRbkQWNzM/amp.html


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1201176032541212672





Helvetica said:


> Frozen 2 tops $738 million worldwide
> 
> https://www.daytondailynews.com/new...38m-worldwide/lLdh4UMmmUN9PFRbkQWNzM/amp.html


Just got back from seeing it with my adult daughter.  I LOVED it.  Loved the music, and even the storyline.  I dare say I liked it better than the original.  DD had already seen it last week and stated she could watch it over and over.  Truth be told, her and I are both obsessed with Broadway so perhaps Idina had something to do with loving the music.  Problem is, I can't get the music out of my head now!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/nutcracker-tiki-mug-coming-to-disneyland-hotel-on-december-4th/


----------



## MommaBerd

Also just got back from seeing Frozen 2 and am shocked to report that my 13 and 16 y.o. boys, who are usually very critical these days, loved it. Like, really loved it. One said he thought it was the best storyline for a sequel ever. The other rated it a 9.8 out of 10.  DH and I are like, “Who knew?!” The Kristoff scene/song was a huge hit with them.


----------



## piglet1979

We watched Frozen 2 on Saturday.  I really liked it but thought it was predicable.  Still a movie I would watch again.  DH just said it was ok but he is not big in Disney animated movies.  DD (12) and DS (13) both said they liked it but didn't talk much about it after first leaving the movie.


----------



## hertamaniac

Note to self, never go to the Christmas Tree Trail on the Saturday night after Thanksgiving.  But, I now changed my vote for best looking grounds from OKW to PO Riverside.


----------



## MissGina5

hertamaniac said:


> Note to self, never go to the Christmas Tree Trail on the Saturday night after Thanksgiving.  But, I now changed my vote for best looking grounds from OKW to PO Riverside.



LOVE PO Riverside grounds


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disney to live stream the Rise of the Resistance dedication ceremony:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1201519945831649280


----------



## ksromack

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disney to live stream the Rise of the Resistance dedication ceremony:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1201519945831649280


Hm.  Dd and I have an appointment for wedding dress shopping.  Wondering how I can pull them both off at the same time?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

More media installations put in in preparation for Rise of the Resistance opening ceremony


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1201532533319569408


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Catherine Powell offers reflections after her firing from Disney park leadership after 15 years

https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/cath...ell-after-being-fired-from-disney-leadership/


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Catherine Powell offers reflections after her firing from Disney park leadership after 15 years
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/cath...ell-after-being-fired-from-disney-leadership/


Kind of surprised by the language used. One of the more transparent execs from Disney over the last few years. I love how Josh D'Amaro and the new DL president are on instagram though showing what they are doing throughout the parks.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney+ Offering $59.99 Annual Subscription for Cyber Monday


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/new-...6qVvWDc2DLEnRfswTMTJfr5C3FLbou_UYxNJWghmdGlC4


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1201540429277061120


----------



## HuskieJohn

ksromack said:


> Just got back from seeing it with my adult daughter.  I LOVED it.  Loved the music, and even the storyline.  I dare say I liked it better than the original.  DD had already seen it last week and stated she could watch it over and over.  Truth be told, her and I are both obsessed with Broadway so perhaps Idina had something to do with loving the music.  Problem is, I can't get the music out of my head now!



I also liked it better than the original.  My reasoning was for showing kids more complex emotions.  My 11yr old Son also enjoyed it.

Only down side was my wife felt like the media had overblown a few of the moments that happened which they kind of made it seem like it was a bigger deal than it actually was.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1201579517363380225


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...layer-casey-obrien-earns-disney-spirit-award/
Everything is great about this except that it’s Minnesota  just kidding! On Wisconsin!


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1201540429277061120


A date would be great at this point. And judging by previous announcements, mid-late March is what I expect.
That gives it a nice window of focus before Ratatouille in May.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Somewhat newsworthy, Target has Kingdom Hearts III (the Disney game) on sale for $13 right now.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Picks Up Nominations in 20 Categories for 47th Annual Annie Awards


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Set Photo Released from “Avatar” Sequel


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Cyber Monday Deals Continue with Discounts on Disney Entertainment and Merchandise


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Green Eggs and Ham Cafe Reopens with New Menu at Universal’s Islands of Adventure


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Typhoon Lagoon closing 3 days this week due to weather

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...sed-for-two-days-this-week-due-to-weather.htm


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1201540429277061120



Fingers crossed for March! Its going to be our last trip for at least a couple years and I really want my kids (and me, lol) to experience it!

I’m still going with my end of March theory, from that MMRR themed pin code they sent out a month or two ago that I believe started March 29.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...dUSdCPpSyolEfIHpNRLsL4NI6OzmppB7TMiwycDTuRcF4


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney+ Offering $59.99 Annual Subscription for Cyber Monday


I only booked for the one year because I procrastinated getting the 3 year deal.  Maybe they will have something similar for next year Cyber Monday?


rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Green Eggs and Ham Cafe Reopens with New Menu at Universal’s Islands of Adventure


I haven't checked the website but the story didn't mention their hours.  I could go for some of those tot menu items!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Seating set up near X-Wing for Rise of the Resistence media day


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1201618799700643847


----------



## ksromack

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Seating set up near X-Wing for Rise of the Resistence media day
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1201618799700643847


When is the dedication on Wednesday?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ksromack said:


> When is the dedication on Wednesday?



The live stream starts at 6:55pm

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.wd...mony-of-star-wars-rise-of-the-resistance/amp/


----------



## OSUZorba

mandis77 said:


> Completely back in Frozen mode at our house again - only this time I have an 11 and 8 year old.  "Show Yourself" has replaced "Let It Go".  I liked the movie a lot more than I thought I would!


This was my 3 yo's first movie in the theater. She has been running around yelling "Samantha, Samantha, Elsa, Anna, Samantha." Out of all the things in the movie, that is that one that stuck


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Black Widow trailer


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1201771802512375808


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*FYI/SPOILERS*

CNN got to ride Rise of the Resistance and put out a very detailed report of the ride that basically is just one giant spoiler.  Below is the link if you are interested but just be aware that there will be a lot of spoilers out there so if you don't want to be spoiled, be careful

https://www.cnn.com/2019/12/03/tech/star-wars-rise-of-the-resistance-ride/index.html


----------



## ksromack

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Black Widow trailer
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1201771802512375808


Dh, a childhood comic book fanatic, is very excited for this one!


----------



## samsteele

TheMaxRebo said:


> a very detailed report of the ride


Think I'll wait for the DIS ride report first. Then check out this after. But thanks so much for underlining its a spoiler. Big issue for many.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

samsteele said:


> Think I'll wait for the DIS ride report first. Then check out this after. But thanks so much for underlining its a spoiler. Big issue for many.



And to be fair to CNN in the article they have an intro that is more about the land and how we got here and then they have a warning of spoilers below

Just more of a warning that I am sure others will be chatting about this on social media, etc - so be aware!


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just more of a warning that I am sure others will be chatting about this on social media, etc - so be aware!


It always gets more dangerous hours from opening.


----------



## SaintsManiac

I won't be riding Rise for years, so I am ready for all the spoilers!!


----------



## piglet1979

OSUZorba said:


> This was my 3 yo's first movie in the theater. She has been running around yelling "Samantha, Samantha, Elsa, Anna, Samantha." Out of all the things in the movie, that is that one that stuck



This is what my 13 year old has been going around and saying from the movie.


----------



## MissGina5

Do we have any idea what New Year's Eve is going to look like at Hollywood Studios this year? The website still says "stay tuned for more details!" but we are less than a month out!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SaintsManiac said:


> I won't be riding Rise for years, so I am ready for all the spoilers!!



If we didn't have a trip already planned for February I would be right there with you.  As is, I have seen a bit just as hard to avoid everything but trying to avoid anything that goes through the full thing in tons of detail and will avoid POV video once they are out


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

SaintsManiac said:


> I won't be riding Rise for years, so I am ready for all the spoilers!!


Yup that's how I am. For SWGE itself and for Smuggler's Run I did not want to know much because there was such a high chance I would get to see it within a short time frame of it opening. 

But now that the DLR trip is done and over with and there's no WDW trip planned for years I'm ok with knowing about Rise  Plus I'll be excited to learn about any improvements, adjustments and additions to the land over time.


----------



## birostick

SaintsManiac said:


> I won't be riding Rise for years, so I am ready for all the spoilers!!



I'm gonna make my way over on Friday, can't go Thursday, gonna be hungover from holiday party. I only live about 1.5 hrs away, so I'll get there at 4-5 am Friday and see how it goes.


----------



## han22735

OSUZorba said:


> This was my 3 yo's first movie in the theater. She has been running around yelling "Samantha, Samantha, Elsa, Anna, Samantha." Out of all the things in the movie, that is that one that stuck


Our DD8 laughed real hard during that part and continued at home with the "Samantha talk"


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Passholder event coming to Disney Springs

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...-holiday-weekend-coming-to-disney-springs.htm


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1201911605413330944


----------



## sherlockmiles

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1201911605413330944




OK - Jedi Temple Sr for "big kids"


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


>



I hope this is just an update of Legends of the Hidden Temple, with a Star Wars twist


----------



## rteetz




----------



## piglet1979

TheMaxRebo said:


> I hope this is just an update of Legends of the Hidden Temple, with a Star Wars twist



I was thinking the same thing


----------



## firefly_ris

TheMaxRebo said:


> I hope this is just an update of Legends of the Hidden Temple, with a Star Wars twist



Yesss. I would watch that.

Now I'm just thinking about old Nick game shows with Jedi in the title. Double Jedi... What Would Jedi Do?, Wild and Crazy Jedi...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

firefly_ris said:


> Yesss. I would watch that.
> 
> Now I'm just thinking about old Nick game shows with Jedi in the title. Double Jedi... What Would Jedi Do?, Wild and Crazy Jedi...



or just Nick shows in general:

You can't do that on a Jedi?  You can't do Jedi on Television?


----------



## firefly_ris

TheMaxRebo said:


> or just Nick shows in general:
> 
> You can't do that on a Jedi?  You can't do Jedi on Television?



Yeah! Man i miss that. I'm realizing I'd like an "80s to mid 90s Nick streaming app"....


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/temp...omplete-demolition-of-fountain-view-location/


----------



## rteetz




----------



## wareagle57

birostick said:


> I'm gonna make my way over on Friday, can't go Thursday, gonna be hungover from holiday party. I only live about 1.5 hrs away, so I'll get there at 4-5 am Friday and see how it goes.



I'm going to try and go Thursday morning but I'm wondering if I'll need to get there as early as people did for the GE opening. My wife wants to try and ride at closing that night (though if it has Hagrid type downtime this won't be an option I bet) but she said she didn't mind if I went at opening. Park opens at 8. I'm wondering if I can get away with a 6 am arrival.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wareagle57 said:


> I'm going to try and go Thursday morning but I'm wondering if I'll need to get there as early as people did for the GE opening. My wife wants to try and ride at closing that night (though if it has Hagrid type downtime this won't be an option I bet) but she said she didn't mind if I went at opening. Park opens at 8. I'm wondering if I can get away with a 6 am arrival.



not sure if anyone knows for sure - but this is the first time anyone really will be able to ride this ride so I think the demand/crowds/line could be longer than for opening of the land in general  I would keep track of crowds on twitter and see - personally if I was going for opening day I would be there before 6am (I would target like 4:30am or so)


----------



## wareagle57

TheMaxRebo said:


> not sure if anyone knows for sure - but this is the first time anyone really will be able to ride this ride so I think the demand/crowds/line could be longer than for opening of the land in general  I would keep track of crowds on twitter and see - personally if I was going for opening day I would be there before 6am (I would target like 4:30am or so)



If I wasn't coming off 3 straight 6am shifts, I probably would. But as it is, I'm not sure I can handle waiting 4 hours for the park to open. Hopefully they'll actually start running the ride well before 8am though. It still drives me crazy they had months of daily 6am EMH, but now that the REAL ride is here, nothing. I'm afraid this is going to be impossible to ride for a loooong time.


----------



## Helvetica

rteetz said:


>



I’m happy for Ahmed Best, but I’m also a little worried for him too. Some crazy fans were really terrible to him when he played Jar Jar Binks.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Helvetica said:


> I’m happy for Ahmed Best, but I’m also a little worried for him too. Some crazy fans were really terrible to him when he played Jar Jar Binks.



I was a little surprised by it too ... but maybe because it is aimed at kids and kids are more tolerable to Jar Jar?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I was a little surprised by it too ... but maybe because it is aimed at kids and kids are more tolerable to Jar Jar?


Celebration this year loved him.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...t-mosaics-revealed-at-disneys-riviera-resort/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...disney-district-at-disneyland-resort-dec-7-8/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://attractionsmagazine.com/toothsome-chocolate-emporium-coming-universal-studios-hollywood/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Kristin Chenoweth is reportedly attached to star in The Biggest Star In Appleton a new comedy being developed for Disney+


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Josh Gad was in WDW today - I saw some posts that he came out on stage during the Frozen Sing-a-long show

he also apparently found Samantha!


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Kristin Chenoweth is reportedly attached to star in The Biggest Star In Appleton a new comedy being developed for Disney+


Appleton, WI!


----------



## Brianstl

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Black Widow trailer
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1201771802512375808


I am really looking forward to this.  My favorite MCU character and by far the most interesting one for an origin story.


----------



## LoganBrown1990

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1201919498149867521


I just finished his book and I can definitely see why he'd be a good fit!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Looks like media was getting to see a preview of the Beauty and the Beast sing-along:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1201984482955403268


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Media also getting access to the Ratatouille and Tron ride vehicle


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202010441624571905


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202009471112896512


----------



## WiredForFlight

rteetz said:


> Appleton, WI!


My home town!!!


----------



## dina444444

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...en-march-4-2020-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202029941631664130


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202030947589402626


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202031692623601664


----------



## Farro

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...en-march-4-2020-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/



*YEEEEEEEAAAAAHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Yay!


----------



## rteetz




----------



## JETSDAD

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...en-march-4-2020-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


Oh man.....we have an April trip booked that is supposed to be a non-park trip.  I had already gotten over the fact that we would be missing RotR but this too??  I foresee at least a single day ticket being purchased.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...en-march-4-2020-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/



This is the best news!!!! Although I’m nervous what this means for touring and FP


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202033471092350976


----------



## dina444444

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...buts-march-2020-in-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202033784721494016


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...en-march-4-2020-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/



Doh, just miss it.  Oh well


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ed-for-play-disney-parks-mobile-app-at-epcot/


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> This is the best news!!!! Although I’m nervous what this means for touring and FP



I know! We go early May so lower crowds, but we may have to split up! Some can do Galaxy's Edge but I'm getting on Railway come hell or high water!!!


----------



## dina444444

TheMaxRebo said:


> Doh, just miss it.  Oh well


I’m missing it by exactly one week. In town for a couple of days the last week of February.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202034344409341953


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> View attachment 456425View attachment 456426



Are they just trolling us know with one of those gray outlines looking like Ahsoka Tano?


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...oming-to-epcot-and-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> I know! We go early May so lower crowds, but we may have to split up! Some can do Galaxy's Edge but I'm getting on Railway come hell or high water!!!



I can’t decide if I’d prefer they all stay off FP or all come on! I just hope whatever happens it’s done outside my 60 day window lol.


----------



## dina444444

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ng-other-new-films-debut-at-epcot-january-17/


----------



## dina444444

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-inside-remys-ratatouille-adventure-at-epcot/


----------



## dina444444

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...naway-railway-star-wars-galactic-starcruiser/


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

DGsAtBLT said:


> I can’t decide if I’d prefer they all stay off FP or all come on! I just hope whatever happens it’s done outside my 60 day window lol.


It would be surprising IMO if Disney opts to not do a FP on Runaway Railway to begin with because at least with SWGE they kinda had a good excuse not to. 

That said I would actually like to test the waters more on not having FP to rides when they first open for upcoming rides like Runaway, Tron and Ratatouille. Still would be surprised if they opted to not have FP at the beginning though.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202034344409341953


I AM BESIDE MYSELF AT THE NARRATORS OMG


----------



## skier_pete

Wow - I think they are announcing more real stuff at this media day than they did at D23. Of course we miss Mickey and Minnie's Railroad by like 10 days - but we are back in May, which of course will lead us to missing the Rat ride by like 10 days. (We missed Hagrid's by 10 days last year - our timing is awesome.) 



MissGina5 said:


> I AM BESIDE MYSELF AT THE NARRATORS OMG



That is fantastic - though they should've kept Martin Short and done a whole SCTV reunion.


----------



## ejgonz2

We arrive March 3!!!!!!! First trip since SWGE opened and we get both ROTR AND MMRR!!!!!!!


----------



## ksromack

********** said:


> Wow - I think they are announcing more real stuff at this media day than they did at D23. Of course we miss Mickey and Minnie's Railroad by like 10 days - but we are back in May, which of course will lead us to missing the Rat ride by like 10 days. (We missed Hagrid's by 10 days last year - our timing is awesome.)
> That is fantastic - though they should've kept Martin Short and done a whole SCTV reunion.


I have been overwhelmed by all the news today!  Looks like I picked a bad year (2020) to skip WDW.  We will have had 3 trips in 2019 and will do Aulani in May 2020.  I'm just going to have to drink all of this in 2021.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...oming-to-epcot-and-disneys-hollywood-studios/



I wish they had more date details for these


----------



## bryana

I miss MMRR by 2 days because why wouldn’t I?!  I wonder if there will be soft openings over that prior weekend or not.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I wish they had more date details for these


Still a bit early on Rodeo. We have the menu for Regal Eagle and the media got to sample some tonight. Though with Space 220 it would be nice to see a menu.


----------



## WiredForFlight

Wow talk about a news dump. Lots to talk about now!


----------



## SaintsManiac

MissGina5 said:


> I AM BESIDE MYSELF AT THE NARRATORS OMG




I want them to narrate as Johnny and Moira.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## wareagle57

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...buts-march-2020-in-disneys-hollywood-studios/



I’m guessing this has to be going in where Path of the Jedi is right?


----------



## rteetz

wareagle57 said:


> I’m guessing this has to be going in where Path of the Jedi is right?


Yes


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Still a bit early on Rodeo. We have the menu for Regal Eagle and the media got to sample some tonight. Though with Space 220 it would be nice to see a menu.



And a confirmation of date for Space - just anxious to see if it is open for our February trip


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*VIDEO/SPOILERS*

Rise of the Resistance video - SPOILERS!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202165997333045248


----------



## SaintsManiac

I can't believe there will be 5 new rides by the time we go back. I am so ready, because I am feeling very burnt out on WDW.


----------



## sachilles

Lots of new stuff for our upcoming trip, but we just miss the runaway railway, departing at 9am on the opening morning. Something for next time I guess.


----------



## BigRed98

*News*

A look at some of the Mickey and Minnie Runaway Railway Merchandise. I need that coffee mug!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202216713443594240


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SaintsManiac said:


> I can't believe there will be 5 new rides by the time we go back. I am so ready, because I am feeling very burnt out on WDW.



I will miss the opening of MMRR by about 2 weeks, but still, since our last trip we will have new:
- Galaxy's Edge the land (including first time doing Droid Building, Oga's, etc.)
- MF:SR
- RotR
- BatB singalong
- New Canada Show
- New Film in the Land pavilion
- (Hopefully) Space 220
- EPCOT Experience Center
- EPCOT Forever

and probably other things I am forgetting


----------



## Grumpy6264

WiredForFlight said:


> My home town!!!


Ours too!


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202114990209032192


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> I will miss the opening of MMRR by about 2 weeks, but still, since our last trip we will have new:
> - Galaxy's Edge the land (including first time doing Droid Building, Oga's, etc.)
> - MF:SR
> - RotR
> - BatB singalong
> - New Canada Show
> - New Film in the Land pavilion
> - (Hopefully) Space 220
> - EPCOT Experience Center
> - EPCOT Forever
> 
> and probably other things I am forgetting


Ya .. it looks like anyone going after March 2020 will have so many new attractions/experiences even from just 6-9 months prior! We went in August (for Galaxy's Edge preview) and the amount of stuff opening in late 2019 and early 2020 is amazing!

I am debating now on whether to go in June .. or just wait (painstakingly) until December 2020 and have even more open. (OR BOTH!)

The problem is .. with so many NEW things opening .. it will be hard to fit it ALL in a "normal" (3-4 day) length vacation!


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202114990209032192



I mean...this holds zero weight.  "I really liked the movie I'm in."

lol...k.


----------



## rteetz

mikepizzo said:


> I mean...this holds zero weight.  "I really liked the movie I'm in."
> 
> lol...k.


Just thought I would share.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> Ya .. it looks like anyone going after March 2020 will have so many new attractions/experiences even from just 6-9 months prior! We went in August (for Galaxy's Edge preview) and the amount of stuff opening in late 2019 and early 2020 is amazing!
> 
> I am debating now on whether to go in June .. or just wait (painstakingly) until December 2020 and have even more open. (OR BOTH!)
> 
> The problem is .. with so many NEW things opening .. it will be hard to fit it ALL in a "normal" (3-4 day) length vacation!



yeah, we are going in February 2020 and then were planning to take about 18 months off and then do like a big "WDW year" with several trips between August 2021 and August 2022 (get Annual Passes, etc.).   If we can hold out, will be a lot of new stuff between Feb 2020 and Aug 2021 for us, on top of all of the new things for us in Feb 2020


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202235240086986753


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikepizzo said:


> I mean...this holds zero weight.  "I really liked the movie I'm in."
> 
> lol...k.



I do get that, and doesn't mean all that much ... but at the same time if the movie was bad/problematic either you wouldn't see anything posted or it would be more measured / more "spin" ... so I think it is "good" that we see things like this vs not, but doesn't mean all that much in the end either

I would be worried if we weren't seeing things like this though


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...handise-coming-to-disney-parks-on-december-5/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202235240086986753



Is that red and gray thing in the lower left a ride vehcile?  It looks like a view master, which would be pretty cool if that is what it was


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Is that red and gray thing in the lower left a ride vehcile? It looks like a view master, which would be pretty cool if that is what it was


Its part of the finale... If you don't want to be spoiled I won't say much more


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, we are going in February 2020 and then were planning to take about 18 months off and then do like a big "WDW year" with several trips between August 2021 and August 2022 (get Annual Passes, etc.).   If we can hold out, will be a lot of new stuff between Feb 2020 and Aug 2021 for us, on top of all of the new things for us in Feb 2020


Ya .. I enjoyed the Passholder year we just had (Nov. 2018-Nov. 2019 (though we canceled our trip in October since we went unplanned in August 2019).  The high price now is shocking, but it does make it fun to be able to go whenever you want and have no pressure during a trip (stay an extra day!).  

Maybe we will "hold off" and do a Dec. 2020 - Dec. 2021 AP year ... especially with the 50th ..might be a good time to go a few times.


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> Just thought I would share.



Oh, sure.  Not hating on you sharing it.  Just is pretty cringe-y.  



TheMaxRebo said:


> I do get that, and doesn't mean all that much ... but at the same time if the movie was bad/problematic either you wouldn't see anything posted or it would be more measured / more "spin" ... so I think it is "good" that we see things like this vs not, but doesn't mean all that much in the end either
> 
> I would be worried if we weren't seeing things like this though



I'm not here saying that a movie that's yet to be released is good or bad, but in regards to your logic, I think the opposite.  A good movie typically doesn't need a lot of pre-word of mouth (aside from the contractually obligated press tours).  The whole thing reeked of desperation.  In Disney's eyes, after The Last Jedi, this HAS to be a hit.  Too much riding on it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> Ya .. I enjoyed the Passholder year we just had (Nov. 2018-Nov. 2019 (though we canceled our trip in October since we went unplanned in August 2019).  The high price now is shocking, but it does make it fun to be able to go whenever you want and have no pressure during a trip (stay an extra day!).
> 
> Maybe we will "hold off" and do a Dec. 2020 - Dec. 2021 AP year ... especially with the 50th ..might be a good time to go a few times.



yeah, that is our thought is to cover the actual 50th and then as much into 2022 to hopefully get as much of the new stuff in EPCOT as possible as well.  End of August is when we tend to go for our yearly trip so figuring start with that and go from there, but we shall see


----------



## SJMajor67

Trailer for Disney+ original movie Togo. Looks pretty good! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202226809007484930


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SJMajor67 said:


> Trailer for Disney+ original movie Togo. Looks pretty good!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202226809007484930



well, I got a little teary-eyed and was internally cheering on the dog at the end, so guess it is effective story telling!


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, that is our thought is to cover the actual 50th and then as much into 2022 to hopefully get as much of the new stuff in EPCOT as possible as well.  End of August is when we tend to go for our yearly trip so figuring start with that and go from there, but we shall see


That will be the trick .. figuring out when exactly all this new Epcot stuff will be opening -- I too wouldn't expect a lot of it to be open until 2022 or beyond .. maybe just some of the landscape stuff done and the Guardians coaster would be done before 2022 .. but who knows! That's what makes this forum fun!


----------



## firefly_ris

SJMajor67 said:


> Trailer for Disney+ original movie Togo. Looks pretty good!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202226809007484930



I'm interested for sure. Loved Balto growing up (which obviously was not anything like the real life story, but still) so love that they are resurrecting the story with Togo, the one that did most of the work IRL.


----------



## mandis77

TheMaxRebo said:


> I will miss the opening of MMRR by about 2 weeks, but still, since our last trip we will have new:
> - Galaxy's Edge the land (including first time doing Droid Building, Oga's, etc.)
> - MF:SR
> - RotR
> - BatB singalong
> - New Canada Show
> - New Film in the Land pavilion
> - (Hopefully) Space 220
> - EPCOT Experience Center
> - EPCOT Forever
> 
> and probably other things I am forgetting



This is us too.  We are going in 8 weeks.  I'm a little bummed we will be missing MMRR and Space 220.  But, this is our first "winter" trip to WDW so excited to see Festival of the Arts.  It's also our first deluxe stay so we want to spend more time at AKL doing the activities there.  There will still be plenty to see.  Our next trip will be Fall 2022 with extended family so we will have ALL. THE. THINGS. to see on that trip.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mandis77 said:


> This is us too.  We are going in 8 weeks.  I'm a little bummed we will be missing MMRR and Space 220.  But, this is our first "winter" trip to WDW so excited to see Festival of the Arts.  It's also our first deluxe stay so we want to spend more time at AKL doing the activities there.  There will still be plenty to see.  Our next trip will be Fall 2022 with extended family so we will have ALL. THE. THINGS. to see on that trip.



I forgot to mention this is our first time doing Festival of the Arts so excited for that and will also be our first time getting to ride the Skyliner ... and we normally stay off property but splurged a bit to stay at Caribbean Beach, in part, for the Skyliner so excited about that too!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

SJMajor67 said:


> Trailer for Disney+ original movie Togo. Looks pretty good!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202226809007484930



@dolewhipdreams this is the movie we were talking about the other night. Looks pretty good!


----------



## mandis77

TheMaxRebo said:


> I forgot to mention this is our first time doing Festival of the Arts so excited for that and will also be our first time getting to ride the Skyliner ... and we normally stay off property but splurged a bit to stay at Caribbean Beach, in part, for the Skyliner so excited about that too!



I forgot about Skyliner!  Yes lots to see


----------



## hertamaniac

rteetz said:


> View attachment 456459



That is exactly when we will be onsite for the week.  Target date for AP renewal now acquired.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202241960620314625


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202258152516775936


----------



## Anthony Vito

TheMaxRebo said:


> And a confirmation of date for Space - just anxious to see if it is open for our February trip


Same here, but have given up hoping since we're there the first week of February - pretty much no chance at this point.



mandis77 said:


> This is us too.  We are going in 8 weeks.  I'm a little bummed we will be missing MMRR and Space 220.  But, this is our first "winter" trip to WDW so excited to see Festival of the Arts.  It's also our first deluxe stay so we want to spend more time at AKL doing the activities there.  There will still be plenty to see.  Our next trip will be Fall 2022 with extended family so we will have ALL. THE. THINGS. to see on that trip.


 Same here on missing out - we're also there in 8 weeks (arrive in 58 days).  Early this year we thought we'd get to see MMRR when we went this past August - now we're going to miss it again.  Been keeping an eye on Space 220 - but that's not going to happen either.  Oh well - in-laws just decided this weekend to come with us, so I guess not having too much new to see for us will make it easier on planning and going with the flow a bit more.


----------



## Anthony Vito

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ed-for-play-disney-parks-mobile-app-at-epcot/


Actually pretty bummed about this - our kids love Phineas & Ferb, especially Perry, and really love doing the Agent P showcase.  We haven't gotten into the new Duck Tales (gave it only a few minutes - couldn't get past the new style of animation and their voices) - we've actually had DVDs of the original Duck Tales for a while and have had our kids watch those (they prefer Rescue Rangers though).  

There's no date, but I'm thinking there will be some extended time with nothing while they switch it over from Agent P, which means we might not even get to do Agent P one las time this February.  I was hoping with a new Phineas and Ferb movie coming to Disney+, maybe they'd hold off changing it for a while.


----------



## dlavender

RoTR looks truly amazing. 

Still wish they made it with the OT characters, but I'll take it. Very excited for this one!


----------



## dolewhipdreams

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> @dolewhipdreams this is the movie we were talking about the other night. Looks pretty good!


No I was talking about Noelle, but I'll have to check this one out too!


----------



## rteetz

Spoiler: RotR





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202286714296795136


----------



## gberg

********** said:


> Wow - I think they are announcing more real stuff at this media day than they did at D23. Of course we miss Mickey and Minnie's Railroad by like 10 days - but we are back in May, which of course will lead us to missing the Rat ride by like 10 days. (We missed Hagrid's by 10 days last year - our timing is awesome.)
> 
> 
> 
> That is fantastic - though they should've kept Martin Short and done a whole SCTV reunion.


I was thinking SCTV reunion too!  Thankfully I don't have your timing  as I'm going at the end of May!


----------



## MissGina5

dolewhipdreams said:


> No I was talking about Noelle, but I'll have to check this one out too!


LOVED Noelle


----------



## skier_pete

gberg said:


> I was thinking SCTV reunion too!  Thankfully I don't have your timing  as I'm going at the end of May!



We are going end of May too....so you'll get to miss the Ratatouille ride with us by 10 days.


----------



## rteetz

First look inside Riviera, Mickey and Minnie’s Runaway Railway and more!


----------



## tlmadden73

Anthony Vito said:


> Actually pretty bummed about this - our kids love Phineas & Ferb, especially Perry, and really love doing the Agent P showcase.  We haven't gotten into the new Duck Tales (gave it only a few minutes - couldn't get past the new style of animation and their voices) - we've actually had DVDs of the original Duck Tales for a while and have had our kids watch those (they prefer Rescue Rangers though).
> 
> There's no date, but I'm thinking there will be some extended time with nothing while they switch it over from Agent P, which means we might not even get to do Agent P one las time this February.  I was hoping with a new Phineas and Ferb movie coming to Disney+, maybe they'd hold off changing it for a while.


You should give Duck Tales a second go. While it is hard getting past the non-classic voices at first, I think giving Huey/Dewey/Louie distinct voices and personalities is one of the best parts of the new show. The writing/comedy is brilliant .. and they give some great Easter Eggs to not only the old show, but the old Uncle Scrooge comics from the 50s/60s as well where Duckberg originated. It is definitely a higher quality than the classic Duck Tales .. which, after going back and rewatching those without nostalgia glasses are your just your typical 80s/90s cartoon fare. Not much substance and pretty much for kids .. while the modern Disney shows I feel can appeal to adults as well.


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> First look inside Riviera, Mickey and Minnie’s Runaway Railway and more!



That fountain in MMRR might be the most impressive thing out of all the new things we've seen today!


----------



## flexoidar

POV ride-through of RoR.


----------



## ejgonz2

flexoidar said:


> POV ride-through of RoR.



Can I really wait 3 months without watching this!?!?!?!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> First look inside Riviera, Mickey and Minnie’s Runaway Railway and more!



I am disappointed that Robin Roberts, who was featured on the One Day at Disney, called it just "Disney World" and not "Walt Disney World"


----------



## flexoidar

flexoidar said:


> POV ride-through of RoR.


And here's the full queue walk-through:


----------



## gberg

********** said:


> We are going end of May too....so you'll get to miss the Ratatouille ride with us by 10 days.


Doh!  I was actually thinking of MMRR not Ratatouille as I rode the one at DLP several times in Sept (and it's going to be a nice addition too!)  Regardless, lots of new stuff to check out and I can also catch it when I go back to WDW next Sept.   I really need to see if an AP is worth it!


----------



## tlmadden73

ejgonz2 said:


> Can I really wait 3 months without watching this!?!?!?!


Ditto .... but I think a lot of us avoided the DL spoilers of MFSR for several months. I think we can do this!  Will be HARD though.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...owntown-disney-district-at-disneyland-resort/


----------



## ksromack

MissGina5 said:


> LOVED Noelle


Me too!


----------



## rteetz

Rise of the Resistance is officially ready to go!






Drones were cool even if rather short. Can't wait to ride!


----------



## SaintsManiac

I’ll be hoping for After Hours in 2022.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> Rise of the Resistance is officially ready to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drones were cool even if rather short. Can't wait to ride!


There’s more to come with the drones still.


----------



## Helvetica

SaintsManiac said:


> I’ll be hoping for After Hours in 2022.



They’re doing Moonlight Magic for DVC members in September and October. I’m hopeful that I’ll be able to get a ticket when I’m there in September.

So I would think that we’d see an After Hours before 2022.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> There’s more to come with the drones still.


I hope so.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> I hope so.


I’m told 8:00, I’ll post a video if my info is correct.   From what I’ve heard it’ll be impressive and not something I want to spoil for people.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I want one of those CM X Wing pilot outfits.

Now.


----------



## The Pho

Alright looks like it’s not happening tonight now.  They did another test at 8:07, same thing, they went up and down.


----------



## wareagle57

The Pho said:


> Alright looks like it’s not happening tonight now.  They did another test at 8:07, same thing, they went up and down.



More like what? They flew right? Were they just going to do it again or was something else planned?

Were you able to get any official confirmation on the parking lot tomorrow or if the ride will open before posted park opening? I have heard 5 and 6, so I am planning on 5am but I really would hate to get there that early and be turned away. At that point it would probably be too late to go home and Uber to boardwalk.


----------



## The Pho

wareagle57 said:


> More like what? They flew right? Were they just going to do it again or was something else planned?


More was planned, a bit of a show:



Spoiler: Spoiler for X Wings



So there was supposed to be a bit of a drone show.  There’s a third drone, a Tie Fighter, that was supposed to do a bit of a dogfight with the X Wings.  The drones have multiple effects on board that were not used tonight.





wareagle57 said:


> Were you able to get any official confirmation on the parking lot tomorrow or if the ride will open before posted park opening? I have heard 5 and 6, so I am planning on 5am but I really would hate to get there that early and be turned away. At that point it would probably be too late to go home and Uber to boardwalk.


The lot officially opens at 6am, they’ll likely let people in early.  I don’t have great info on that though.  
As for the ride itself, they’re planning to open between 7 and 8.


----------



## crazy4wdw

D23 Presents Live From Walt Disney Imagineering: A Conversation and Panel Presentation with Oscar®-Winning Inventor and Disney Legend Don Iwerks.

Moderated by Leonard Maltin

D23: The Official Disney Fan Club and Walt Disney Imagineering invite you to join a special livestream event direct from the Walt Disney Imagineering campus in Glendale, California, with Disney Legend Don Iwerks. Don will share personal stories from his newly released book _Walt Disney’s Ultimate Inventor: The Genius of Ub Iwerks. _He will also give an inside look at how Disney Imagineers and filmmakers innovated new methods of storytelling, resulting in some of the most beloved attractions and experiences, as well as film and animation works developed in the last century.

Don’s presentation will be followed by a panel discussion about the history of Disney Innovation moderated by film critic and historian Leonard Maltin. The panel will feature Don Iwerks alongside Bob Weis, president, Walt Disney Imagineering; Linda Folsom, senior media producer, Walt Disney Imagineering; and Leslie Iwerks, the filmmaker behind _The Imagineering Story _docuseries on Disney+.

Be sure to look out for other special guests in attendance during the event!

DETAILS:  This livestream event will take place on Wednesday, December 11

3–5:30 p.m. PST
Pre-show begins at 2:30 p.m. PST


----------



## skeeter31

Got an email from Disney that Chita Rivera is unable to do the Candlelight Processional and will be replaced by Alton Fitzgerald White for our show on 12/11. Not sure if he’s taking both days of her shows or just the one though.


----------



## Helvetica

Sprite Droid


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202399790941773825


----------



## lilly6

skeeter31 said:


> Got an email from Disney that Chita Rivera is unable to do the Candlelight Processional and will be replaced by Alton Fitzgerald White for our show on 12/11. Not sure if he’s taking both days of her shows or just the one though.



He will be there on the 11th and the 12th.  You won't be disappointed. He is wonderful!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Happy Birthday Walt Disney!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FYI - for those interested, this appears to be the thread were people who went to opening day of Rise of the Resistance are painting their real-time updates.

Also, they are using boarding groups to get into the queue for the ride, not to the land, and having a reservation at Oga's, etc does not guarantee you get into the ride

Latest is that the ride went down already and paper FPs issued to those that were in the queue

https://www.disboards.com/threads/rotr-opening-day-week-wwyd.3763339/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Two quick update on rise of the Resistance:
- the ride is back up and running, people have successfully gotten through
- sign posted that all boarding groups are full/used for the day ... so basically needed to be at the park prior to about 8am to get into a boarding group (and still no guarantee you get to ride if there are more technical issues)


----------



## Tiki Birdland

crazy4wdw said:


> DETAILS: This livestream event will take place on Wednesday, December 11


Hoping that the stream will be available later for viewing.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


> Drones were cool even if rather short. Can't wait to ride!


There was an awkward pause before Bob Chapek came up. Maybe there was supposed to be more of the drones at that point? Would be curious what the problems with them were that their flight was cut so short.


----------



## sachilles

So summary of Rise of the resistance thus far based on that thread.
Opened early.
Has had at least one down period of 20-25 minutes.
They are doing boarding groups.
People like it. Some people are grumpy about the down time on day one. Currently running at the moment.


----------



## Mattimation

The new "Mulan" trailer is out






It looks to be a somewhat original story, not based on the animated version or original folktale


----------



## orcinus

somebody help me....why is freeform taking a great old show, party of five, and turning it into a political statement piece.  Shame on freeform and shame on DIS.  Can't wait to see what happens to the old DIS titles as well.


----------



## siren0119

orcinus said:


> somebody help me....why is freeform taking a great old show, party of five, and turning it into a political statement piece.  Shame on freeform and shame on DIS.  Can't wait to see what happens to the old DIS titles as well.



I'm sorry if the idea of someone's parents being deported is less comfortable a storyline for you than parents being killed in a car crash.


----------



## hertamaniac

ejgonz2 said:


> Can I really wait 3 months without watching this!?!?!?!



I failed just like when FoP POV came out.  It didn't ruin my experience and only made me more anxious.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Tiki Birdland said:


> Hoping that the stream will be available later for viewing.


Same here.  I'll be at WDW on 12/11 so hoping I can view it later.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Mattimation said:


> The new "Mulan" trailer is out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks to be a somewhat original story, not based on the animated version or original folktale


Of all of the Disney animation remakes, I'm looking forward to this one the most!


----------



## orcinus

siren0119 said:


> I'm sorry if the idea of someone's parents being deported is less comfortable a storyline for you than parents being killed in a car crash.


siren, you make the my argument for me.  As I have lost somebody due to drunk driving, and we are all immigrants.  Both are important topics (unfortunately only one is political).  I am not minimizing the current political climate.  But, Disney can be different and allow us to escape the current news....not continually re-invent it.  Whats next?  Sleeping beauty and the me too movement?  Snow White demands reparations for the dwarfs?  C'mon, ease up and agree to disagree, at least change the title to fiest de cinco.  Let the old story stand and the new one stand on its own.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

crazy4wdw said:


> Of all of the Disney animation remakes, I'm looking forward to this one the most!


I really agree. I love the animated one but you can tell they really took the time to think out how to apply bits and pieces of the animated version with new story lines for a live action version. 

The trailer over the summer gave us that nostalgic feel but this trailer def. shows how this movie may be more of a compliment to the animated version rather than an animated version just done with actual actors. And I enjoy that they seemingly have incorporated some known characteristics of Chinese film and culture (think some moves from Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon if anyone has seen that) more than they probably could have done justice with the animated version.

I'm excited for it


----------



## dlavender

orcinus said:


> siren, you make the my argument for me.  As I have lost somebody due to drunk driving, and we are all immigrants.  Both are important topics (unfortunately only one is political).  I am not minimizing the current political climate.  But, Disney can be different and allow us to escape the current news....not continually re-invent it.  Whats next?  Sleeping beauty and the me too movement?  Snow White demands reparations for the dwarfs?  C'mon, ease up and agree to disagree, at least change the title to fiest de cinco.  Let the old story stand and the new one stand on its own.



So, just watch the old one.....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FYI - at least at the Skyliner they have signs out saying the boarding groups for Rise of the Resistance are done for the day .... I think that is good so people know before they head to the park


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202619107566325760


----------



## dlavender

TheMaxRebo said:


> FYI - at least at the Skyliner they have signs out saying the boarding groups for Rise of the Resistance are done for the day .... I think that is good so people know before they head to the park



This kills my plan of convincing my wife it wouldn't be too terrible to head down there Saturday........

Guess we will hold out until January


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dlavender said:


> This kills my plan of convincing my wife it wouldn't be too terrible to head down there Saturday........
> 
> Guess we will hold out until January



I would continue to monitor to see how tomorrow goes ... if you do head down on Saturday I would plan to be there by like 6am / 7am at the latest


----------



## scrappinginontario

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I really agree. I love the animated one but you can tell they really took the time to think out how to apply bits and pieces of the animated version with new story lines for a live action version.
> 
> The trailer over the summer gave us that nostalgic feel but this trailer def. shows how this movie may be more of a compliment to the animated version rather than an animated version just done with actual actors. And I enjoy that they seemingly have incorporated some known characteristics of Chinese film and culture (think some moves from Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon if anyone has seen that) more than they probably could have done justice with the animated version.
> 
> I'm excited for it


My understanding is that this movie is not a compliment to the animated version.  It's not a musical (I'll miss that part) nor is the character Mushu in this movie.

We cannot wait to see this one!  As others have said, it's probably the live action remake I'm most looking forward to!


----------



## DizFanFamily

Hey there - Am I doing something wrong?  the AppStore says I have the latest version of MDE, but I don't see RoR listed on wait times?  I am sitting at work (as it snows) and envious of everyone down there.  I just want to play along at home.


----------



## scrappinginontario

DizFanFamily said:


> Hey there - Am I doing something wrong?  the AppStore says I have the latest version of MDE, but I don't see RoR listed on wait times?  I am sitting at work (as it snows) and envious of everyone down there.  I just want to play along at home.


Since they are using boarding groups there is no actual 'wait time' to list.  That is my guess as to why it's not showing up.

The Touring Plans app is also displaying 'Brd Grp Only' so no actual wait times either.


----------



## Iowamomof4

DizFanFamily said:


> Hey there - Am I doing something wrong?  the AppStore says I have the latest version of MDE, but I don't see RoR listed on wait times?  I am sitting at work (as it snows) and envious of everyone down there.  I just want to play along at home.



There are no wait times because they are using boarding passes instead. You can only join a boarding group if you are IN the park (and all boarding groups are full right now for today).


----------



## dlavender

Iowamomof4 said:


> There are no wait times because they are using boarding passes instead. You can only join a boarding group if you are IN the park (and all boarding groups are full right now for today).



Is there a thread out there showing how to join a boarding group? Just want to start getting prepared...


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

scrappinginontario said:


> My understanding is that this movie is not a compliment to the animated version.  It's not a musical (I'll miss that part) nor is the character Mushu in this movie.
> 
> We cannot wait to see this one!  As others have said, it's probably the live action remake I'm most looking forward to!


Oh I think I may be using a way different definition of compliment than you are. When I said that I meant it didn't appear to be a scene by scene song by song version of the animated one (like Beauty & the Beast for example even if you add in a new song or two); yes I do remember though that the no-song thing was something people wondered how they would like it.

I was thinking it would be something those who really love the animated one could still really appreciate the live action one for how they took the story direction and it looked like there were some nods here and there to the animated version to engage those who loved that version. I know in the past that's been a criticism of some of the live actions where it was just a repeat of the animated version. I don't consider Beauty and the Beast (2017) to be a compliment of the animated version but rather mostly a reboot if you will (best wordage I can think of lol) even though I enjoyed the 2017 version.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

The Walt Disney Company Announces Semi-Annual Dividend


----------



## siren0119

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I was thinking it would be something those who really love the animated one could still really appreciate the live action one for how they took the story direction and it looked like there were some nods here and there to the animated version to engage those who loved that version. I know in the past that's been a criticism of some of the live actions where it was just a repeat of the animated version. I don't consider Beauty and the Beast (2017) to be a compliment of the animated version but rather mostly a reboot if you will (best wordage I can think of lol) even though I enjoyed the 2017 version.



THIS.

I am honestly not a fan of the live action reboots of the cartoons. Especially when it's shot-for-shot the animated movie. I love when they can revisit an old film but make it something NEW. It's one of the reasons I'm really looking forward to this version of Mulan.


----------



## wareagle57

Anyone with any first hand experience on how early you need to get in line without a Dining Package for the Candlelight Processional with NPH the last few days? I was thinking about going tonight since we obviously won't be riding RotR at closing like we had considered.


----------



## rteetz

wareagle57 said:


> Anyone with any first hand experience on how early you need to get in line without a Dining Package for the Candlelight Processional with NPH the last few days? I was thinking about going tonight since we obviously won't be riding RotR at closing like we had considered.


When there is a popular narrator the earlier the better.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dlavender said:


> Is there a thread out there showing how to join a boarding group? Just want to start getting prepared...



This is the link to the subforum for Galaxy's Edge - there are dedicated threads to the different discussions
https://www.disboards.com/forums/star-wars-galaxys-edge-info-planning.204/
It is pretty straight forward- you can open up MDE on your phone right now and first page has a link for Galaxy's Edge and it has info right there, but the button to "get a boarding group" won't be active since you aren't in DHS


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> When there is a popular narrator the earlier the better.



Yeah, I was just hoping to get an idea from the past couple days how late is definitely too late. I think I'd rather go back to studios to try and see the drones, so if it's going to be a 4 hour wait for CP I'll definitely try to sway the wife in a different direction. 8:15 is the last showing, so even if it's "only" a 2 hour wait we'd be pushing it at this point.


----------



## TomServo27

Bill Nye suing Disney. 


https://apple.news/A-nL_SDw5RuuvPFTGjFq6gg


----------



## rteetz

*News*

http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...mand-holiday-band-is-now-available-at-kiosks/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...he-resistance-ride-magicbands-released-today/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-the-action-at-the-2019-pop-warner-superbowl/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/disn...D_cLWhKYgTBl0nKX5m-AWfY8FxXbWvjPiZ-Nz4wuScSIM


----------



## Sweettears

Probably late to the party but watched a YouTube of Minnie’s Christmas firework show. I thought it looked spectacular on video must be magnificent live. I was glad to see that the projections were more incorporated with the pyro than separate. I know there has been some speculation on cutting down on the pyro in favor of projections in the past. This show certainly sets my mind at ease.


----------



## crazy4wdw

wareagle57 said:


> Anyone with any first hand experience on how early you need to get in line without a Dining Package for the Candlelight Processional with NPH the last few days? I was thinking about going tonight since we obviously won't be riding RotR at closing like we had considered.


For the last several years, if you didn't have a dining package reservation, your chances of getting a seat in the amphitheater were fairly slim.

There's an extensive thread on the candlelight processional on the restaurant board, you might want to ask your question there:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...essional-dining-packages-info.3750362/page-33


----------



## rteetz




----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


>



How much would you pay to get one of those?


----------



## rteetz




----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


>



I didn't actually watch since this is posted by Disney - what exactly would you expect the reaction they post be. "Yeah, it was alright I guess..."

Seriously though - I've been avoiding hearing anything about it. 72 days away.


----------



## The Pho

********** said:


> I didn't actually watch since this is posted by Disney - what exactly would you expect the reaction they post be. "Yeah, it was alright I guess..."
> 
> Seriously though - I've been avoiding hearing anything about it. 72 days away.


Continue to do so, I’m very happy I went in with only handfuls of knowledge and no visuals.  Good luck.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> Continue to do so, I’m very happy I went in with only handfuls of knowledge and no visuals.  Good luck.


Sort of wish I could’ve but knowing so much ahead of time and doing what I do here it’s hard to avoid it.


----------



## yaya74

Mattimation said:


> The new "Mulan" trailer is out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks to be a somewhat original story, not based on the animated version or original folktale



I Cann't wait to see "Mulan" in March 2020.... BUT comments from people who get disappointed by the fact that Mushu is not in this movie really upset me, for the following reason: 

For those who don't know the story of which Disney's Mulan is based upon, the original story form "Hua Mu Lan" is an ancient Chinese poem, written in the 11th-12th century. The poem, about a heorine named Mulan, was very beautifully written and is a long poem to recite. Any kid who can memorize this poem would be very proud and be rewarded by their elders and parents. The tone of this poem is very serious. Therefore, the Disney storyteller created the character Mushu for the humor element in the 1998 version of Mulan. 

After watching the movie trailer, I could sense the seriousness of the movie and I hope that this movie will embody the poem which I studied when I was little. I am impressed by the ensemble, many of whom are famous Chinese actors and actresses. I cann't wait to bring my children to see this movie in March!! Hope you all will see this movie too, even without Mushu!!


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> Sort of wish I could’ve but knowing so much ahead of time and doing what I do here it’s hard to avoid it.


That’s why I prioritized avoiding visuals specifically.   I’ve still learned a ton about the physical ride and layout long ago, but that only goes so far.  Still able to discuss things, but there are a ton of details so even if you’ve followed close you’ll have surprises.  Even though I followed Batuu closely, it just feels so different from pictures.  Got to ride a few times today and had a blast every time, and got to talk to a few imagineers about it as well.  Can’t wait to start again tomorrow now.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> That’s why I prioritized avoiding visuals specifically.   I’ve still learned a ton about the physical ride and layout long ago, but that only goes so far.  Still able to discuss things, but there are a ton of details so even if you’ve followed close you’ll have surprises.  Even though I followed Batuu closely, it just feels so different from pictures.  Got to ride a few times today and had a blast every time, and got to talk to a few imagineers about it as well.  Can’t wait to start again tomorrow now.


Oh for sure. Definitely had surprises and what not when I visited the first time. Scale was the big thing.


----------



## firefly_ris

yaya74 said:


> For those who don't know the story of which Disney's Mulan is based upon, the original story form "Hua Mu Lan" is an ancient Chinese poem, written in the 11th-12th century. The poem, about a heorine named Mulan, was very beautifully written and is a long poem to recite. Any kid who can memorize this poem would be very proud and be rewarded by their elders and parents. The tone of this poem is very serious. Therefore, the Disney storyteller created the character Mushu for the humor element in the 1998 version of Mulan.



Thanks for that tidbit -- I knew it was based on an ancient story, but I did not know she was called Hua Mu Lan in the story, which explains why they have changed her name to that for this new film, instead of Fa Mulan in the 1998 film. 

And I really love the original animated film and when I first heard about this "remake" with no songs I was kind of bummed to be truthful, but now that I've seen the trailer and you describe the original story a bit, I see they are steering it more in that direction and not as a shot-for-shot like The Lion King was (which I ended up being disappointed with). I thought the trailer looked really interesting and would like to see it.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zo...sney-to-build-flying-x-wings-for-galaxys-edge


----------



## SG131

wareagle57 said:


> Yeah, I was just hoping to get an idea from the past couple days how late is definitely too late. I think I'd rather go back to studios to try and see the drones, so if it's going to be a 4 hour wait for CP I'll definitely try to sway the wife in a different direction. 8:15 is the last showing, so even if it's "only" a 2 hour wait we'd be pushing it at this point.


I was there last year and you definitely needed to be there at least 2 hrs ahead of time to get into the last show. However, it’s amazing and really worth doing so I wouldn’t try to sway your wife away.


----------



## wareagle57

TheMaxRebo said:


> I would continue to monitor to see how tomorrow goes ... if you do head down on Saturday I would plan to be there by like 6am / 7am at the latest



I mean they didn’t run out of boarding passes until around 9 today, on opening day. The park will also open much later tomorrow. 9am opening vs 8am (which was actually 6am) today. I think as long as you get there by 8 and are happy to come back later in the day for your boarding time you’re fine.


----------



## OSUZorba

siren0119 said:


> THIS.
> 
> I am honestly not a fan of the live action reboots of the cartoons. Especially when it's shot-for-shot the animated movie. I love when they can revisit an old film but make it something NEW. It's one of the reasons I'm really looking forward to this version of Mulan.


Same here. That's why I really liked Dumbo and didn't even see Lion King or Aladdin.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Josh Gad, Director Joe Johnston Reportedly in Talks for “Honey I Shrunk the Kids” Reboot


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Tokyo Disneyland Reveals New Details for Enchanted Tale of Beauty and the Beast, Mickey’s Magical Musical World and More


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Creative Differences Halt Production on Marvel’s “Tigra & Dazzler Show” for Hulu


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 New Star Wars: Rise of the Resistance Missions Now Available in the Play Disney Parks App


----------



## OSUZorba

TomServo27 said:


> Bill Nye suing Disney.
> 
> 
> https://apple.news/A-nL_SDw5RuuvPFTGjFq6gg


It's always funny how the companies most defensive of their copyrights have no problem not properly compensating the actual artists.


----------



## yaya74

firefly_ris said:


> Thanks for that tidbit -- I knew it was based on an ancient story, but I did not know she was called Hua Mu Lan in the story, which explains why they have changed her name to that for this new film, instead of Fa Mulan in the 1998 film.



Fa or Hua meant the same word, just spoken in different dialect. “Hua” is the Mandarin Chinese pronouciation, which is the official Chinese dialect used in China. “Fa” is the Cantonese dialect, used in Hong Kong and Caton province in China...... now you know!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Sort of wish I could’ve but knowing so much ahead of time and doing what I do here it’s hard to avoid it.



So far I have avoided any full ride through videos and any full reviews with spoilers ... But still feel like I have seen more of the ride that I wanted to just from thumbnails and videos from Disney directly


----------



## MommaBerd

I don’t know when we’ll actually ride RotR - probably late 2020 or in 2021 (unless DH can’t stand it and we get 1-day tickets during our February “resort-only” stay ). My goal is to avoid any video/spoilers as much as possible until we experience it ourselves. But, I’m sure it’s not going to be an easy task.


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zo...sney-to-build-flying-x-wings-for-galaxys-edge


I wonder if these are being manufactured right here?  I know Boeing's research facilities are here in St. Louis and one of the articles I read eludes to them being made here...oh, to be a fly on a wall inside one of these buildings!


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


>



Might as well just use it for Living with the Land.


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> So far I have avoided any full ride through videos and any full reviews with spoilers ... But still feel like I have seen more of the ride that I wanted to just from thumbnails and videos from Disney directly


Yes .. i can't avoid the thumbnails unless i avoid YouTube alltogether .. once this week is over though .. that should go away.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Josh Gad, Director Joe Johnston Reportedly in Talks for “Honey I Shrunk the Kids” Reboot


Maybe they will remake it animated?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

"Belle of the Ball" Bronze is the new color trend:

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ESfoL22d0huHHIOXZCV2Vi9ZP9yQqVUK0NdnoQ9nmkFsY


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/monorail-black-gets-brand-new-red-delta/


----------



## Firebird060

Slow Disney news day,  I feel like they gave it all at the opening of Rise of the Resistance


----------



## rteetz

Firebird060 said:


> Slow Disney news day,  I feel like they gave it all at the opening of Rise of the Resistance


Its also a Friday. Friday's are never big news days.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Art of Disney Location at Epcot to Open December 16


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Pool Hours Changing at Disney's Art of Animation and Disney's Pop Century Starting Dec. 8


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> Its also a Friday. Friday's are never big news days.


Yup. Friday is the day you dump bad news so it’s dead by Monday morning.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/disneys-hollywood-studios-to-open-earlier-starting-next-week/


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> Its also a Friday. Friday's are never big news days.


Unless it’s bad news


----------



## Sweettears

dlavender said:


> How much would you pay to get one of those?


Don’t feed the beast!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Haunted Mansion at Disneyland to go under refurb in 2020


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/aladdin-prince-anders-spinoff-works-at-disney-1260300
Interesting spin off...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/aladdin-prince-anders-spinoff-works-at-disney-1260300
> Interesting spin off...



That article uses the term "scene stealing" a lot for a character I totally didn't remember


----------



## Mattimation

TheMaxRebo said:


> That article uses the term "scene stealing" a lot for a character I totally didn't remember



Disney announcing this the same week Mena Massoud did an interview about how he still can't even get any auditions is a  masterclass in poor timing.


----------



## sachilles

I'll be curious to see DHS wait times on the whole for this weekend.
Even with Rise of the Resistance open at partial (half?) capacity, it seems like DHS attractions are not crazy busy.
I'm wondering with TSL fully online, Millennium Falcon, and RotR (at 50%) that it has added enough capacity to really help the park out.
Given the Virtual Queue allows guests to still wander the park and experience other rides, instead of being tied up for 2 hours in a line, I'm surprised the park isn't being reported at busier.

If it's a case of capacity gone up, that is a real good sign, especially if RotR is only at 50%.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Temporary Starbucks in EPCOT built


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*REPORT*

2 hour EMH added to DHS for tomorrow morning 

*NEWS: Sunday 12/8 Hours Update*

DHS park hours for tomorrow in the app are now posted as:

6am - 8am Extra Magic Hours

8am - 9pm Park Hours

It doesn't appear the website is updated yet, but I assume it will be shortly. (The website typically lags the app like that when park hours are adjusted)

Likely a very good change given how the last two days have been managed and throwing in the EMH wrinkle.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...-post-1369-day-3-begins.3763339/post-61321654


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Temporary Starbucks in EPCOT built



The IMPORTANT news. 

For real though, I need my very berry hibiscus refresher to start my day.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> The IMPORTANT news.
> 
> For real though, I need my very berry hibiscus refresher to start my day.



Oh I agree (well, I am more into the cold brews) but yes, this is important news.  I told my wife about this way faster than I bothered with any Galaxy's Edge news


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*REPORT*

Yesterday two teenage boys climed on to the stage in Carousel of Progress.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Construction occurring across from the Contemporary near the bus stations this morning.  Anyone know what this Is?


----------



## crazy4wdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> *REPORT*
> 
> 2 hour EMH added to DHS for tomorrow morning
> 
> *NEWS: Sunday 12/8 Hours Update*
> 
> DHS park hours for tomorrow in the app are now posted as:
> 
> 6am - 8am Extra Magic Hours
> 
> 8am - 9pm Park Hours
> 
> It doesn't appear the website is updated yet, but I assume it will be shortly. (The website typically lags the app like that when park hours are adjusted)
> 
> Likely a very good change given how the last two days have been managed and throwing in the EMH wrinkle.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...-post-1369-day-3-begins.3763339/post-61321654


Boarding groups already gone for today!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

crazy4wdw said:


> Boarding groups already gone for today!



Yup-. Seems like right at 8am or just slightly before all were gone

People in for EMH could start joining at 7:20


----------



## BorderTenny

Just saw on FB, then confirmed on Disney's site: January has been unblocked for HS for Theme Park Select AP's.


----------



## rteetz

crazy4wdw said:


> View attachment 457471
> Construction occurring across from the Contemporary near the bus stations this morning.  Anyone know what this Is?


My guess is just a staging area for the entrance work.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yup-. Seems like right at 8am or just slightly before all were gone
> 
> People in for EMH could start joining at 7:20


And regular guests were allowed in before 8AM and then could join as well.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/refr...t-epcot-reopens-with-new-pin-trading-central/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/multiple-guests-climb-onto-carousel-of-progress-set-at-magic-kingdom/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...-star-wars-rise-of-the-resistance-attraction/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...rns-for-upcoming-star-wars-rise-of-skywalker/


----------



## OSUZorba

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yup-. Seems like right at 8am or just slightly before all were gone
> 
> People in for EMH could start joining at 7:20


This is why I'm against virtual queues. Basically if you aren't staying on property you get no chance to ride. And it takes zero effort to wait in a virtual line, so everyone joins. But if there was a physical line only people who really cared about riding would wait in a 2 hour line.

Hopefully they are telling people before they tapi they have no chance of riding ROTR so they can go to a different park.

Edit: just remembered they are putting out signs. Still be good to say it verbally since tons of people ignore signs.


----------



## rteetz

OSUZorba said:


> This is why I'm against virtual queues. Basically if you aren't staying on property you get no chance to ride. And it takes zero effort to wait in a virtual line, so everyone joins. But if there was a physical line only people who really cared about riding would wait in a 2 hour line.
> 
> Hopefully they are telling people before they tapi they have no chance of riding ROTR so they can go to a different park.


Not true. The last three days I would argue the non-resort guest had a better opportunity. You just have to get there early. Plenty of locals and non resort guests rode multiple times over the last few days. Today was the first real advantage for resort guests.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OSUZorba said:


> This is why I'm against virtual queues. Basically if you aren't staying on property you get no chance to ride. And it takes zero effort to wait in a virtual line, so everyone joins. But if there was a physical line only people who really cared about riding would wait in a 2 hour line.
> 
> Hopefully they are telling people before they tapi they have no chance of riding ROTR so they can go to a different park.



The off-site people had the same chance - actually many of them did vetter than the onsite people there as if you were riding a ride when the system opened you had issues getting a BG

I think there are some cons to the VQ but Disney has really not provided any benefit to those being onsite


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Not true. The last three days I would argue the non-resort guest had a better opportunity. You just have to get there early. Plenty of locals and non resort guests rode multiple times over the last few days. Today was the first real advantage for resort guests.



And even today I don't think there was any benefit


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...-star-wars-rise-of-the-resistance-attraction/


I can't believe this wasn't already a limit


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> And even today I don't think there was any benefit


Resort guests for in the park first and got first dibs at boarding groups. Non resort guests weren’t allowed in until after 7:30 I believe so they still got a chance too.


----------



## rteetz

OSUZorba said:


> I can't believe this wasn't already a limit


Well you really couldn’t do more than 2 unless you were in the absolute first groups. It wasn’t a big problem but it did become one.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Resort guests for in the park first and got first dibs at boarding groups. Non resort guests weren’t allowed in until after 7:30 I believe so they still got a chance too.



I saw reports non-guests we let in shortly after 7 (definitely before 7:20) so they got basically same accesa


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> Not true. The last three days I would argue the non-resort guest had a better opportunity. You just have to get there early. Plenty of locals and non resort guests rode multiple times over the last few days. Today was the first real advantage for resort guests.





TheMaxRebo said:


> The off-site people had the same chance - actually many of them did vetter than the onsite people there as if you were riding a ride when the system opened you had issues getting a BG
> 
> I think there are some cons to the VQ but Disney has really not provided any benefit to those being onsite



I was talking about with EMH today being an advantage for resort guests.


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> Well you really couldn’t do more than 2 unless you were in the absolute first groups. It wasn’t a big problem but it did become one.


Tell that to the people that got there at RD and couldn't get in a group.


----------



## rteetz

OSUZorba said:


> Tell that to the people that got there at RD and couldn't get in a group.


Getting there for rope drop these days means at least 30-45 minutes before park opening if not earlier. If you did that you would’ve got a group. I’d you show up at park open you’re behind for any rope drop.


----------



## rteetz

OSUZorba said:


> I was talking about with EMH today being an advantage for resort guests.


So resort guests get one day a week with a major advantage. I don’t see why that’s not fair?


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> So resort guests get one day a week with a major advantage. I don’t see why that’s not fair?


I'm just against Virtual Queue for the reasons already laid out. I don't like that if you aren't staying on property today or there 45 minutes before opening other days you have zero chance to ride, but many of those people would never wait in a physical line.

I've hate virtual queues since I was in college and my school did something similar for big games which resulted in the diehard fans getting terrible seats while people that didn't understand football got great seats.


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> Getting there for rope drop these days means at least 30-45 minutes before park opening if not earlier. If you did that you would’ve got a group. I’d you show up at park open you’re behind for any rope drop.


You aren't locked out of any other ride of you tap in 10 minutes before open. I've had great RDs tapping 10 minutes prior to opening.

But I really don't get the point of no FPP, but then doing VQ.


----------



## rteetz

OSUZorba said:


> I'm just against Virtual Queue for the reasons already laid out. I don't like that if you aren't staying on property today or there 45 minutes before opening other days you have zero chance to ride, but many of those people would never wait in a physical line.
> 
> I've hate virtual queues since I was in college and my school did something similar for big games which resulted in the diehard fans getting terrible seats while people that didn't understand football got great seats.


To each their own but to me this is a win for the guest and for Disney. Guests aren’t waiting 10 hours and those guests are in turn spending money elsewhere.


----------



## rteetz

OSUZorba said:


> You aren't locked out of any other ride of you tap in 10 minutes before open. I've had great RDs tapping 10 minutes prior to opening.
> 
> But I really don't get the point of no FPP, but then doing VQ.


This ride isn’t running any where near capacity yet. The virtual queue gives Disney more freedom to slow return times than FP which has specific return times. Disney has more control here.


----------



## yaya74

rteetz said:


> This ride isn’t running any where near capacity yet. The virtual queue gives Disney more freedom to slow return times than FP which has specific return times. Disney has more control here.



Glad to know that ROTO is not yet running at capacity. I guess Disney needs time to iron out the details and errors... Really hope that my family will have a chance to ride it in August but without the need to be there at RD.....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disney is the first studio to cross $10 billion at the box office - and this is before Rise of the Resistance opens and without factoring any of the inherited Fox movies

https://variety.com/2019/film/news/...ozen-2-lion-king-avengers-endgame-1203428859/


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Pool Hours Changing at Disney's Art of Animation and Disney's Pop Century Starting Dec. 8


Is this a seasonal thing ?


----------



## OSUZorba

Not really Disney related, but thought I'd share. I did Christmas at Sea World in Saan Antonio last night. First time I've been to a Sea World since 2003.

We all really enjoyed it. The had Christmas versions of all the shows which were cute. The Christmas lights were really amazing, much better than Six Flags lights. They also have their tickets significantly marketed down.

I tried to convince my wife to let us upgrade to season passes so we could go in Orlando next time we're there, but she didn't believe I would leave the bubble to go.

My 3 yo DD was entertained all day and she even made the decision to watch a final show vs riding more rides (never happens at Disney).

Any ways, if you haven't been to Sea World lately, I think it's worth checking out.


----------



## rteetz

lovemickeyshouse said:


> Is this a seasonal thing ?


Probably


----------



## mtfd89

Question. If you rope drop DHS and secure a boarding pass for RoR, can you hop to another park and return at your allotted time?


----------



## JaxDad

OSUZorba said:


> Not really Disney related, but thought I'd share. I did Christmas at Sea World in Saan Antonio last night. First time I've been to a Sea World since 2003.
> 
> We all really enjoyed it. The had Christmas versions of all the shows which were cute. The Christmas lights were really amazing, much better than Six Flags lights. They also have their tickets significantly marketed down.
> 
> I tried to convince my wife to let us upgrade to season passes so we could go in Orlando next time we're there, but she didn't believe I would leave the bubble to go.
> 
> My 3 yo DD was entertained all day and she even made the decision to watch a final show vs riding more rides (never happens at Disney).
> 
> Any ways, if you haven't been to Sea World lately, I think it's worth checking out.


We always enjoy going to SeaWorld Orlando during the Christmas season. The shows and decorations are very nice, plus we always love the coasters!


----------



## OSUZorba

JaxDad said:


> We always enjoy going to SeaWorld Orlando during the Christmas season. The shows and decorations are very nice, plus we always love the coasters!


Are the coasters walk on in Orlando? I've only been to the one in San Antonio and maybe I've just always been lucky, but the coasters have always been walk on and a lot of fun.


----------



## JaxDad

OSUZorba said:


> Are the coasters walk on in Orlando? I've only been to the one in San Antonio and maybe I've just always been lucky, but the coasters have always been walk on and a lot of fun.


The last time we went, the lines were definitely short. We always rope drop and hit the coasters first thing. The back of the park was opening an hour or so later than the front, so we would ride Manta then Kraken then do a second rope drop for Mako. We probably ride each of the big three coasters 3-5 times on any given visit. I think we did Mako 10-12 times once. It’s pretty awesome. The lines might get longer during the day. 

We haven’t been since the Sesame Street area opened, but I’m sure that would be fun for your 3 year old (mine are 13 and 16).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disney Cruise Line's Terminal 8 at Port Canaveral to be closed for 5 months starting in June 2020 for improvements - Disney will use terminal 10 instead during that period

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...XITR6V1WwdTYva4FPiLoK3WlSvfuZFBD6vQHwr5xuYR1Y


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mtfd89 said:


> Question. If you rope drop DHS and secure a boarding pass for RoR, can you hop to another park and return at your allotted time?



Yes, if you secure a boarding group you can leave the park and do whatever (go to another park, rest at your hotel, etc.).  They will push a notification to your MDE when your boarding group is called and you have 2 hours to return from that moment

one quick note, just in case you were wondeirng, your entire party has to have scanned into DHS to be part of a boarding group, so you can't just have one person of your party go over early and secure spots for everyone

Just an FYI that there is a subforum devoted to Galaxy's Edge and there are threads about RotR boarding groups, etc. (but also know there is a lot of info there and posts and stuff so can sometimes be hard to easily find the answer to any given question):
https://www.disboards.com/forums/star-wars-galaxys-edge-info-planning.204/


----------



## soniam

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disney Cruise Line's Terminal 8 at Port Canaveral to be closed for 5 months starting in June 2020 for improvements - Disney will use terminal 10 instead during that period
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...XITR6V1WwdTYva4FPiLoK3WlSvfuZFBD6vQHwr5xuYR1Y



Is Terminal 10 as nicely setup as Terminal 8? Is it a DCL only terminal like 8? I really like DCL's terminal. I really haven't like any non-DCL/generic terminals that I have used.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

soniam said:


> Is Terminal 10 as nicely setup as Terminal 8? Is it a DCL only terminal like 8? I really like DCL's terminal. I really haven't like any non-DCL/generic terminals that I have used.



Did a quick Google search and looked at cruise critic and Terminal 10 is currently used by Norwegian and says a new Norwegian ship will be using starting later 2019 (so my guess is it will be used by Norwegian and Disney).  Overall it got a rating of 4.9/5 per 15 user reviews


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Rene Auberjonois, voice of Chef Louis in The Little Mermaid passes away at age 79

https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...story.html#click=[URL]https://t.co/lmYlIqS6Ld[/URL]


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Limited Edition “The Princess and the Frog” 10th Anniversary Doll Arrives on shopDisney


----------



## OSUZorba

TheMaxRebo said:


> Did a quick Google search and looked at cruise critic and Terminal 10 is currently used by Norwegian and says a new Norwegian ship will be using starting later 2019 (so my guess is it will be used by Norwegian and Disney).  Overall it got a rating of 4.9/5 per 15 user reviews


I was thinking Terminal 10 was the new one built for the Oasis class. If so, a lot of people on the major cruise boards love it (I won't post the website name because they won't allow anyone to post the disboards name).

Edit: I was thinking wrong. The new one is Terminal 1. Terminal 10 is the old RCL terminal. I've been through it twice, once was a huge cluster the other time was just fine. The time that was a cluster the cruise before ours had a noro outbreak and the CDC didn't allow boarding until 1:30 and there was no where to sit anywhere. Not sure if there is no waiting area inside or if it was just way too small.


----------



## tlmadden73

So .. general question --
Is this boarding group thing (and basically not having Fast Passes for an attraction opening) the future for other new high demand attractions? Tron, Guardians of the Galaxy? Even Mickeys Runaway Railway?

Because .. if I understand how it is working for RoR, it is essentially a digital version of the paper FastPass system, except there is NO standby option at all?


----------



## SaintsManiac

tlmadden73 said:


> So .. general question --
> Is this boarding group thing (and basically not having Fast Passes for an attraction opening) the future for other new high demand attractions? Tron, Guardians of the Galaxy? Even Mickeys Runaway Railway?
> 
> Because .. if I understand how it is working for RoR, it is essentially a digital version of the paper FastPass system, except there is NO standby option at all?




I would bet it's in place for Tron and Guardians. Not sure on Mickey and Minnie.


----------



## siren0119

tlmadden73 said:


> So .. general question --
> Is this boarding group thing (and basically not having Fast Passes for an attraction opening) the future for other new high demand attractions? Tron, Guardians of the Galaxy? Even Mickeys Runaway Railway?
> 
> Because .. if I understand how it is working for RoR, it is essentially a digital version of the paper FastPass system, except there is NO standby option at all?



I hope so, and they'd be smart to handle major openings this way (it basically avoids the disaster of what happened when Hagrid's opened at Universal).  It allows Disney to control the guest experience, AND allow guests to visit/spend/ride in other parts of WDW rather than spending their time standing in line.  Honestly Fastpasses are just a marketing tool (Perceived prestige, really) and make standby waits longer. SR hasn't had fastpasses since it opened and the wait times have been pleasantly low - far lower than FoP sees with FP available. I wish they would do away with FP entirely and use VQ when crowds warranted it.


----------



## tlmadden73

siren0119 said:


> I hope so, and they'd be smart to handle major openings this way (it basically avoids the disaster of what happened when Hagrid's opened at Universal).  It allows Disney to control the guest experience, AND allow guests to visit/spend/ride in other parts of WDW rather than spending their time standing in line.  Honestly Fastpasses are just a marketing tool (Perceived prestige, really) and make standby waits longer. SR hasn't had fastpasses since it opened and the wait times have been pleasantly low - far lower than FoP sees with FP available. I wish they would do away with FP entirely and use VQ when crowds warranted it.


Maybe the success of MFSR and Rise .. will lead to the elimation of Fast Pass -- (though I suspect it would be quickly replaced with a PAID version .. that would have a much lower demand .. which means Standby would not be as affected as much). 

It is not going to happen overnight (Would be a PR nightmare) .. but if they simply start having new rides not even have FP -- it would be easy to transition to a paid system (or combo of a free system and a paid system).


----------



## rteetz

tlmadden73 said:


> So .. general question --
> Is this boarding group thing (and basically not having Fast Passes for an attraction opening) the future for other new high demand attractions? Tron, Guardians of the Galaxy? Even Mickeys Runaway Railway?
> 
> Because .. if I understand how it is working for RoR, it is essentially a digital version of the paper FastPass system, except there is NO standby option at all?


Maybe. It’s hard to say really because Rise needs to be controlled to work out it’s kinks. Those other attractions may not need this because they’ll be ready to go at a higher capacity.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...first-property-in-disney-springs-resort-area/


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...first-property-in-disney-springs-resort-area/




This is good news. I would stay there in a heartbeat.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Maybe. It’s hard to say really because Rise needs to be controlled to work out it’s kinks. Those other attractions may not need this because they’ll be ready to go at a higher capacity.



yeah, that is the angle I was thinking too - the technical concerns mean they need this dynamic control vs standard FP

I could see similar for Guardians since it is supposed to be new technology too but for like Tron which is a copy of an existing ride probably not needed


----------



## scrappinginontario

lovemickeyshouse said:


> Is this a seasonal thing ?


I believe it is.  When we stayed at Pop in Jan 2018 and Dec 2018 the pools had the following hours:

Hippy Dippy Pool: 10:00 a.m. to 8:00 p.m.
Bowling and Computer Pool: 11:00 a.m. to 8:00 p.m.
When we were there is April and September of 2019 the hours were longer, opening earlier and staying open later.


----------



## hertamaniac

TheMaxRebo said:


> Did a quick Google search and looked at cruise critic and Terminal 10 is currently used by Norwegian and says a new Norwegian ship will be using starting later 2019 (so my guess is it will be used by Norwegian and Disney).  Overall it got a rating of 4.9/5 per 15 user reviews



I can tell you last year we used NCL's terminal 10 at Port Canaveral.  It was a very unpleasant loading experience.  That terminal is not only sterile looking, but couldn't accommodate the number of guests.  Once onboard, I looked down at DCL's terminal and immediately thought when will other cruise lines adopt that style of staging/loading.  

I suspect the NCL Breakaway is docking at terminal 10 as the Edge class might be too large.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://deadline.com/2019/12/disney...de-box-office-new-all-time-record-1202803824/
Sort of remarkable how much Disney is making these days


----------



## siren0119

SaintsManiac said:


> This is good news. I would stay there in a heartbeat.



Are the Drury hotels normally nice? The only one I've stayed in was the one in Columbus, and it was a dive.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/site...n-begins-on-disneys-first-ever-zootopia-land/


----------



## JaxDad

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://deadline.com/2019/12/disney...de-box-office-new-all-time-record-1202803824/
> Sort of remarkable how much Disney is making these days


Despite that pesky recession so many were blathering about a few months ago...


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1204044412935782400


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1203824786230501376


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1204044791496921088


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1204063904000663552


----------



## sachilles

siren0119 said:


> Are the Drury hotels normally nice? The only one I've stayed in was the one in Columbus, and it was a dive.


My experience with them has been highly variable. I travel a lot. Drury isn't first on my list most times, but they can be all right most of the time.


----------



## DavidHobart

siren0119 said:


> Are the Drury hotels normally nice? The only one I've stayed in was the one in Columbus, and it was a dive.


Drury basically has two brands. The one most people have stayed in is the "Drury Inn and Suites" which is undistinguished, freeway-off-ramp style of lodging.  There's one of those on Sand Lake Road. They also have a dozen or so "Drury Plaza" offerings, which are most commonly higher end and set in renovated historic buildings. 

The re-do to the Best Western will be a "Drury Plaza."  The BW is hardly a historic building--tho it is interesting architecturally--but among the DSRA set I'd expect the re-done version to be higher end than say the Holiday Inn, but perhaps not so nice in terms of amenities as the Plaza or the Hilton or the Wyndham. Key will be what they do with the pool, which at the BW is deeply second rate.


----------



## SaintsManiac

siren0119 said:


> Are the Drury hotels normally nice? The only one I've stayed in was the one in Columbus, and it was a dive.




The one in Gainesville was great. Cleanest room I’ve ever had and huge. My husband said breakfast was ok. Nothing special.


----------



## Brianstl

DavidHobart said:


> Drury basically has two brands. The one most people have stayed in is the "Drury Inn and Suites" which is undistinguished, freeway-off-ramp style of lodging.  There's one of those on Sand Lake Road. They also have a dozen or so "Drury Plaza" offerings, which are most commonly higher end and set in renovated historic buildings.
> 
> The re-do to the Best Western will be a "Drury Plaza."  The BW is hardly a historic building--tho it is interesting architecturally--but among the DSRA set I'd expect the re-done version to be higher end than say the Holiday Inn, but perhaps not so nice in terms of amenities as the Plaza or the Hilton or the Wyndham. Key will be what they do with the pool, which at the BW is deeply second rate.


Drury started a third brand around a decade ago called Peach Tree Inns.  I think it presently is only in about four or five states.  It is definitely a budget hotel.  All the locations are all old Drury Inn & Suites that were considered past their life span for the Drury name.  

The Inn & Suites locations are definitely not Westin caliber, but they are a step above your typical Holiday Inn or Hampton.


----------



## siren0119

DavidHobart said:


> Drury basically has two brands. The one most people have stayed in is the "Drury Inn and Suites" which is undistinguished, freeway-off-ramp style of lodging.  There's one of those on Sand Lake Road. They also have a dozen or so "Drury Plaza" offerings, which are most commonly higher end and set in renovated historic buildings.





Brianstl said:


> The Inn & Suites locations are definitely not Westin caliber, but they are a step above your typical Holiday Inn or Hampton.



I got curious and checked the one in Columbus - it is an "Inn & Suites" location - have to say I found it to be WAY below standards of most Holiday Inns I've stayed in. I travel a lot for work and don't really care about staying in higher end hotels...but that Drury was awful. Musty, outdated, bad plumbing....it definitely turned me off of the brand.


----------



## Firebird060

Im sure their is something in their contract with Disney for the land user that will make Drury have to keep a certain standard or risk being kicked out.  After all the land is owned by Disney nothing gets built in WDW without Disney having some sort of oversite.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ations-on-wheel-of-fortune-secret-santa-week/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update *

https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/new-bag-check-at-magic-kingdom-main-entrance-nears-completion/


----------



## sachilles

I don't think I have seen this in news and rumors yet. 2021 DVC points charts are released, and there are some changes.
https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/vacation-planning/points-charts/


----------



## Gusey

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1204063904000663552


The other award The Lion King is up for is best animation...so much for being a "live-action" film 
That does mean 3 films for Disney nominated for best animation


----------



## rteetz

Gusey said:


> The other award The Lion King is up for is best animation...so much for being a "live-action" film
> That does mean 3 films for Disney nominated for best animation


For the globes yes. I don't believe Disney submitted this as an animated film for the academy.


----------



## OSUZorba

Firebird060 said:


> Im sure their is something in their contract with Disney for the land user that will make Drury have to keep a certain standard or risk being kicked out.  After all the land is owned by Disney nothing gets built in WDW without Disney having some sort of oversite.


Not sure about that. The BW in DS was the worst hotel I've been in since I stopped working as a carny. The portable crib "mattress" was a pile of folded up sheets on top of what was probably a $20 mattress 20 years ago. Also had to change rooms multiple times.


----------



## siren0119

OSUZorba said:


> Not sure about that. The BW in DS was the worst hotel I've been in since I stopped working as a carny. The portable crib "mattress" was a pile of folded up sheets on top of what was probably a $20 mattress 20 years ago. Also had to change rooms multiple times.



Disney has no say in the finer details of a hotel being run on property they own and lease out. They can restrict certain types of business on that property, but can't dictate standards or format as long as it's reasonable to run the proposed business at the site being leased. They aren't a Disney hotel, just a hotel that is paying for use of land Disney owns.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party-sold-out-for-december-15th


----------



## OSUZorba

siren0119 said:


> Disney has no say in the finer details of a hotel being run on property they own and lease out. They can restrict certain types of business on that property, but can't dictate standards or format as long as it's reasonable to run the proposed business at the site being leased. They aren't a Disney hotel, just a hotel that is paying for use of land Disney owns.


So you are agreeing with me?


----------



## Firebird060

I agree they dont have control over running the hotel, but they do approve all building plans as they are municipality. I am also sure Disney has some clause that would allow them to cancel the land lease effectively killing the hotel on property if various different things happen.  Disney might not run day to day operations of the hotel but I would almost guarantee that  Disney has some sort of operator performance test clause in the contract as well as a termination without clause, clause to protect the hotel owners.    Also I would suspect the newer partner hotel contracts signed recently are prob much different then the ones of the 90s.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Kali River Rapids to be closed for refubishment from January 6, 2020 until March 21, 2020

So that means Splash, Test Track, and now Kali are all down when my family goes in February

https://www.kennythepirate.com/2019...11mvWsuSTmtIiqjeEI3jvlT-rzz3XlXFsQN1d5gwQHm8Q


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Kali River Rapids to be closed for refubishment from January 6, 2020 until March 21, 2020
> 
> So that means Splash, Test Track, and now Kali are all down when my family goes in February
> 
> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2019...11mvWsuSTmtIiqjeEI3jvlT-rzz3XlXFsQN1d5gwQHm8Q


Splash and Kali are pretty typical at that time of year. Test Track is the outlier.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Splash and Kali are pretty typical at that time of year. Test Track is the outlier.



yeah, but are they typically down for like 3 months?  feels like more substantial, on top of Test Track also being down


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, but are they typically down for like 3 months?  feels like more substantial, on top of Test Track also being down


Kali is more often then not. Splash depends on the year. Sometimes it’s months sometimes it’s weeks.


----------



## mandis77

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Kali River Rapids to be closed for refubishment from January 6, 2020 until March 21, 2020
> 
> So that means Splash, Test Track, and now Kali are all down when my family goes in February
> 
> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2019...11mvWsuSTmtIiqjeEI3jvlT-rzz3XlXFsQN1d5gwQHm8Q



this is a bummer... but we will be spending all our time waiting in line for FOP since I didn't get a FP (yet).


----------



## DavidHobart

Firebird060 said:


> I agree they dont have control over running the hotel, but they do approve all building plans as they are municipality. I am also sure Disney has some clause that would allow them to cancel the land lease effectively killing the hotel on property if various different things happen.  Disney might not run day to day operations of the hotel but I would almost guarantee that  Disney has some sort of operator performance test clause in the contract as well as a termination without clause, clause to protect the hotel owners.    Also I would suspect the newer partner hotel contracts signed recently are prob much different then the ones of the 90s.


We are getting off topic here...but no third party would put in the kind of capital a hotel requires (whether new, purchased, and/or rebuilt--it's the latter two that apply to DSRA now) without a pretty ironclad freedom to operate.  And having stayed in the BW, if there are any performance clauses other than paying rent on time and meeting code, they would have to be pretty darn weak.


----------



## OSUZorba

Are they changing the theme on TT at all or is it just the normal refurb?

I want the dummies back


----------



## rteetz

OSUZorba said:


> Are they changing the theme on TT at all or is it just the normal refurb?
> 
> I want the dummies back


Just a refurb. Maybe some minor changes but not a theme change.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/canada-far-amp-wide-coming-soon-signage-added-to-canada-at-epcot/


----------



## soniam

OSUZorba said:


> Not sure about that. The BW in DS was the worst hotel I've been in since I stopped working as a carny. The portable crib "mattress" was a pile of folded up sheets on top of what was probably a $20 mattress 20 years ago. Also had to change rooms multiple times.



Sounds like the "Not So" Quality Inn that we stayed at in Indianapolis. Should have known it would be "nice", since it was next to a run down convenient store and a really old Waffle House.


----------



## osully

I highly recommend the DoubleTree Disney Springs if anyone is looking. Only about a 10 min walk from Disney Springs despite what Google maps says thanks to the bridge and pathway! We had a great 9 night stay there in November!


----------



## DarthGallifrey

siren0119 said:


> I got curious and checked the one in Columbus - it is an "Inn & Suites" location - have to say I found it to be WAY below standards of most Holiday Inns I've stayed in. I travel a lot for work and don't really care about staying in higher end hotels...but that Drury was awful. Musty, outdated, bad plumbing....it definitely turned me off of the brand.



I'm from Columbus and can confirm that Drury is terrrrrrrrible


----------



## Firebird060

The question is who on this board isnt from Columbus lol.


----------



## siren0119

Firebird060 said:


> The question is who on this board isnt from Columbus lol.



I get honorary Columbus residency since my corporate office is there and I'm there all the dang time LOL.


----------



## piglet1979

I am just about 2 hours North of Columbus.


----------



## MissGina5

Oh Ohio....I miss you not (XU grad!).


----------



## DavidHobart

Firebird060 said:


> The question is who on this board isnt from Columbus lol.


Cleveland here!!!


----------



## rteetz

*News*


Cast of Star Wars on Jimmy Kimmel for prime time special Monday, Dec. 16th.

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...ng-a-prime-time-special-airing-monday-dec-16/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney...to-be-released-at-wdw-saturday-december-14th/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Apologies if this was already covered, but just saw the fact that the D23 event with Don Iwerks about Imagineering tomorrow will be live streamed:

https://d23.com/d23-live/?fbclid=IwAR1m-fJvA6QKlIy_1yU7ACBhNdBbFgAIsj-pZZuuAwl3F6gIWNs4GluzmxA

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1204438055156944902


----------



## MGMmjl

Live stream of the grand opening of the Riviera Resort on December 16:

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b..._Ed5Ls_DwjFs3ly35RxRAZyptzXx2Yb-qviBd7p_AVg9I


----------



## MGMmjl

New Cirque du Soleil show at Disney Springs:  "Drawn to Life"

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...00F7qp34yve7wqmWvGI3vmysYJEvdITWei9rtTXK9PKXM


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

First kiosks up for EPCOT Festival of the Arts - appear to be for merchandise and/or art displays and are on the pathway by Imagination

https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/epco...erchandise-booths-installed-near-imagination/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

and more for the Festival of the arts ... Full Menus Revealed!

We will eb attending this festival for the first time this year so I am excited for the news coming out

https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/2020-epcot-international-festival-of-the-arts-full-menus-released/
and new this year, the "Wonderful Walk of Colorful Cuisine"!!  ... which basically reads that if you get a booklet stamped at 5 different food kiosks (getting at least one item at each) you can then get a prize

https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/new-...020-epcot-international-festival-of-the-arts/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Keeping the Festival fo the Arts news train going ... 

Due to the Epcot Experience exhibit taking over The Odyssey pavilion, the 2020 Epcot International Festival of the Arts workshops will be held at the World Showplace Events Pavilion between the United Kingdom pavilion and the Canada pavilion

https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/2020...nts-pavilion-due-to-epcot-experience-exhibit/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update *
https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/exte...ons-see-through-with-new-demolition-at-epcot/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/marvel-television-to-become-part-of-marvel-studios/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

The Edison at Disney Springs Offers 5 Winter Wonderland Cocktails for December


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/cons...ilion-for-new-inside-out-meet-greet-at-epcot/


----------



## sachilles

I've been following along with the rise of the resistance opening, yet trying to avoid spoilers.

Has any consensus been reached as to what might be the reason for all the ride stoppages. Is it one particular problem? Or is it a multitude of other problems, with no particular one reason?
Certainly it's been at reduced capacity, when working.
Just wondering if any rumors have emerged as to what the early problems are.


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> I've been following along with the rise of the resistance opening, yet trying to avoid spoilers.
> 
> Has any consensus been reached as to what might be the reason for all the ride stoppages. Is it one particular problem? Or is it a multitude of other problems, with no particular one reason?
> Certainly it's been at reduced capacity, when working.
> Just wondering if any rumors have emerged as to what the early problems are.


Much of the same that delayed this ride to begin with.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1204752639436754945


----------



## sachilles

rteetz said:


> Much of the same that delayed this ride to begin with.


Can you give me a cliff notes version. I've been avoiding a lot of the news on the attraction for fear of spoilers.
Trackless ride tracking? Overheating? Something else?


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


>


That is not a very flattering picture of him...


----------



## scrappinginontario

sachilles said:


> Can you give me a cliff notes version. I've been avoiding a lot of the news on the attraction for fear of spoilers.
> Trackless ride tracking? Overheating? Something else?


Can we possibly take this over to a RotR or SW thread area?  It has potential to become spoilers depending on who answers your question.  @rteetz will be discreet but not sure all others will understand.  Thanks!


----------



## dina444444

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...isneyland-park/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q1wo1205190025A


----------



## Iowamomof4

scrappinginontario said:


> Can we possibly take this over to a RotR or SW thread area?  It has potential to become spoilers depending on who answers your question.  @rteetz will be discreet but not sure all others will understand.  Thanks!



The problem is, the OP is trying to avoid spoilers and thus is trying to stay away from all those threads.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disney has changed EMG for DHS in January so what was scheduled for morning EMHs are now Evening EMHs

Suspicion is this will allow for better management of RotR boarding groups, etc. - which were an absolute mess this past Sunday when there were morning EMHs at DHS


https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...6-day-7-begins.3763339/page-160#post-61333342


----------



## TheMaxRebo

sachilles said:


> Can you give me a cliff notes version. I've been avoiding a lot of the news on the attraction for fear of spoilers.
> Trackless ride tracking? Overheating? Something else?



As mentioned, we have a forum for discussing Galaxy's Edge and RotR - but to be honest, not sure if we know much of the details - just know it is a very technologically complicated ride and there were going to be some issues when they opened it to large crowds ... same thing with Hagrid's when that opened

Honestly, the ride's been running better than I was expecting (or at least fearing)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/new-...-2020-at-disneyland-new-concept-art-released/


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> I've been following along with the rise of the resistance opening, yet trying to avoid spoilers.
> 
> Has any consensus been reached as to what might be the reason for all the ride stoppages. Is it one particular problem? Or is it a multitude of other problems, with no particular one reason?
> Certainly it's been at reduced capacity, when working.
> Just wondering if any rumors have emerged as to what the early problems are.


Some of it is the trackless ride vehicles, some of it is the elevators. There is a lot at play here, lots of moving parts.


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disney has changed EMG for DHS in January so what was scheduled for morning EMHs are now Evening EMHs
> 
> Suspicion is this will allow for better management of RotR boarding groups, etc. - which were an absolute mess this past Sunday when there were morning EMHs at DHS
> 
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...6-day-7-begins.3763339/page-160#post-61333342




Is this on the main themeparks/attractions board? If not I think it should be. This information pertains to everyone, not just people wanting to go on RoTR. A lot of people don't visit the GE sub-forum.


----------



## sachilles

That's enough I guess.
As this is the rumor side of the house, I was looking for the rumors of what might be wrong with RotR.
Ultimately was trying to figure out if it was just one specific error or multiple. Rteetz answered enough, that it's two mechanisms.
I certainly didn't want spoilers and that's why I've been choosing what to look at in the star wars forum very carefully.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> Is this on the main themeparks/attractions board? If not I think it should be. This information pertains to everyone, not just people wanting to go on RoTR. A lot of people don't visit the GE sub-forum.



I posted a thread just so others might see it:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...ic-hours-in-2020-park-hours-extended.3782063/


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> I posted a thread just so others might see it:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...ic-hours-in-2020-park-hours-extended.3782063/



Awesome! I think that will give people a heads up!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Beaches and Cream set to reopen on December 26th


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1204794228523642880


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/brea...ts-closes-big-top-souvenirs-at-magic-kingdom/


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> I posted a thread just so others might see it:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...ic-hours-in-2020-park-hours-extended.3782063/



 Well, they merged it with the Dec/Jan park hours update thread - which I bet a lot of people don't read and only look at what's on main page.

I can't make the comment on that board but I really think sometimes "big news" should have their own thread for at least a few days, give people a chance to see it before merging it with monster threads where it gets lost.

Just a pet peeve of mine...


----------



## larry47591

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Beaches and Cream set to reopen on December 26th
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1204794228523642880



So excited got it reserved for Dec 27th.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

larry47591 said:


> So excited got it reserved for Dec 27th.



I just booked one for Sunday, Feb 23rd

We actually leave Disney on Sat morning and will spend a day/night with family in Boca and then start heading home on Sunday and thought this would be a fun place to stop on the way home


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Beaches and Cream set to reopen on December 26th
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1204794228523642880


Wow .. looks like double the size! When I went I thought "wow" this place is tiny for a restaurant at WDW (even if it is at a resort)>


----------



## disneygirlsng

Farro said:


> Well, they merged it with the Dec/Jan park hours update thread - which I bet a lot of people don't read and only look at what's on main page.
> 
> I can't make the comment on that board but I really think sometimes "big news" should have their own thread for at least a few days, give people a chance to see it before merging it with monster threads where it gets lost.
> 
> Just a pet peeve of mine...


Yea, threads get locked/merged/moved way too quickly and way too much in that part of the boards.


----------



## cyndiella

sachilles said:


> I've been following along with the rise of the resistance opening, yet trying to avoid spoilers.
> 
> Has any consensus been reached as to what might be the reason for all the ride stoppages. Is it one particular problem? Or is it a multitude of other problems, with no particular one reason?
> Certainly it's been at reduced capacity, when working.
> Just wondering if any rumors have emerged as to what the early problems are.


Good question!  I would like to know as well..  Anyone know?


----------



## skeeter31

cyndiella said:


> Good question!  I would like to know as well..  Anyone know?


Rteetz posted the answer above


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Well, they merged it with the Dec/Jan park hours update thread - which I bet a lot of people don't read and only look at what's on main page.
> 
> I can't make the comment on that board but I really think sometimes "big news" should have their own thread for at least a few days, give people a chance to see it before merging it with monster threads where it gets lost.
> 
> Just a pet peeve of mine...


If you want news this is the place. Other boards move things around more because they are for planning aspects not news.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> If you want news this is the place. Other boards move things around more because they are for planning aspects not news.



I think the news of emh time changes go hand in hand with planning. A big part of planning.

Just my personal opinion. I feel it would have been more useful to casual or new users of these boards to see that front and center. At least for a day or two before being merged. Not everyone navigates the boards like we do.


----------



## BorderTenny

Cedar Point sesquicentennial details announced. Not exactly Disney news, but some definite Disney comparisons coming from the details. Most notably, there will be a nighttime parade (while MK is still devoid of one).
https://www.cedarpoint.com/play/events/150th-anniversary


----------



## SaintsManiac

I refuse to make threads in TPAS now since they constantly get merged to low traffic threads and I never get replies.


----------



## The Pho

BorderTenny said:


> Cedar Point sesquicentennial details announced. Not exactly Disney news, but some definite Disney comparisons coming from the details. Most notably, there will be a nighttime parade (while MK is still devoid of one).
> https://www.cedarpoint.com/play/events/150th-anniversary



A parade is an interesting choice.  They don’t really have the layout for anything too grand.


----------



## mikepizzo

BorderTenny said:


> sesquicentennial



This is my new favorite word.  Thank you.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> I think the news of emh time changes go hand in hand with planning. A big part of planning.
> 
> Just my personal opinion. I feel it would have been more useful to casual or new users of these boards to see that front and center. At least for a day or two before being merged. Not everyone navigates the boards like we do.


Each mod operates differently. Also many of the rules we have in place aren't created by the mods. We are more or less just facilitating. So if you have something about a specific board best to talk to the mods of that specific board and they can help you to the best of their ability.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2019/12/its-more-than-a-disney-gift-card/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/city...TihY30Rm8JJ2gozfr6EMWE2DPzpCRg7x7H_v_q-qd_mkE


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1204794267794731008


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney+ Was the Number 1 Trending Google Search of 2019 in the U.S.


----------



## MaC410

SaintsManiac said:


> I refuse to make threads in TPAS now since they constantly get merged to low traffic threads and I never get replies.



I pretty much only make threads on the Resort and Restaurant boards because it's clear what kind of threads should be there. I feel like half the time I post on TPAS my thread gets moved haha.


----------



## soniam

mikepizzo said:


> This is my new favorite word.  Thank you.



Cupcake in a cup


----------



## rteetz

Imagineering watchers. If you are trying to avoid Rise of the Resistance spoilers you may not want to watch Episode 6 of the Imagineering Story this Friday. Reportedly they show a lot of the ride and the inner workings.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

new Celebratory Photopass ops announced for 15 years of photopass at EPCOT

and I totally read "Celebratory" as "Celebrity" thinking that they would photoshop celebrities into your photopass photos

https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/spec...s-announced-for-15-years-of-disney-photopass/


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> Imagineering watchers. If you are trying to avoid Rise of the Resistance spoilers you may not want to watch Episode 6 of the Imagineering Story this Friday. Reportedly they show a lot of the ride and the inner workings.


hmm .. that is frustrating ..


----------



## JETSDAD

rteetz said:


> Imagineering watchers. If you are trying to avoid Rise of the Resistance spoilers you may not want to watch Episode 6 of the Imagineering Story this Friday. Reportedly they show a lot of the ride and the inner workings.


We may have to skip this episode then.


----------



## BorderTenny

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> new Celebratory Photopass ops announced for 15 years of photopass at EPCOT
> 
> and I totally read "Celebratory" as "Celebrity" thinking that they would photoshop celebrities into your photopass photos
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/spec...s-announced-for-15-years-of-disney-photopass/


Gotta love that first pic. Nothing says current Epcot like a construction wall in the background.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> hmm .. that is frustrating ..





JETSDAD said:


> We may have to skip this episode then.



Just saw someone tweet that RotR is in like the last 10 minutes, so should be good to watch up until that point


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> Imagineering watchers. If you are trying to avoid Rise of the Resistance spoilers you may not want to watch Episode 6 of the Imagineering Story this Friday. Reportedly they show a lot of the ride and the inner workings.



Oooh, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/new-...-2020-at-disneyland-new-concept-art-released/


Figures another new parade for DL.


----------



## rteetz

Sweettears said:


> Figures another new parade for DL.


This was announced at D23.


----------



## OSUZorba

BorderTenny said:


> Cedar Point sesquicentennial details announced. Not exactly Disney news, but some definite Disney comparisons coming from the details. Most notably, there will be a nighttime parade (while MK is still devoid of one).
> https://www.cedarpoint.com/play/events/150th-anniversary


A parade seems very odd for CP. They at least used to take great pride in being an Amusement Park, not a theme park.


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1204794267794731008


Is this new or just overlooked.


----------



## The Pho

OSUZorba said:


> A parade seems very odd for CP. They at least used to take great pride in being an Amusement Park, not a theme park.


I think that prides mostly comes from being able to claim the most popular amusement park rather than 14th in North America.


----------



## rteetz

OSUZorba said:


> Is this new or just overlooked.


Overlooked


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2019/12/a-contemporary-appreciation-for-the-holidays/


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> This was announced at D23.


Just visiting my previous frustrations and disappointments


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“For Your Consideration” – Walt Disney Studios Submits Contenders For AMPAS “Oscar” Awards


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Five Authors to Appear For Book Signing Extravaganza at Downtown Disney’s WonderGround Gallery on December 14th


----------



## OSUZorba

The Pho said:


> I think that prides mostly comes from being able to claim the most popular amusement park rather than 14th in North America.


Or the fact that nothing about them even kind of attempts to have a theme. Their most enthusiastic fans also prefer them being an amusement park. They are also the number 1 park, amusement, theme or otherwise in the country that is not open year round.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update *

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...and-construction-walls---december-12-2019.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ney-of-pay-discrimination-can-continue-in-ca/


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

https://blooloop.com/influential-dark-rides/
Interesting article about influential dark rides from the past decade, includes a few Disney ones.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> https://blooloop.com/influential-dark-rides/
> Interesting article about influential dark rides from the past decade, includes a few Disney ones.


Super interesting list, although I think I have a different definition of 'dark ride' than they do.


----------



## Farro

dolewhipdreams said:


> Super interesting list, although I think I have a different definition of 'dark ride' than they do.



Yeah...just because it's "dark" in parts doesn't make it what I would consider a classic dark ride!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/merr...t-and-coffee-cup-available-at-animal-kingdom/


----------



## Anthony Vito

New "The Child" (Mandalorian) merchandise just added to shop Disney for pre-order - ships in May as well

https://www.shopdisney.com/franchises/star-wars/?sz=48&start=0


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/big-...izzard-beach-skips-espn-wide-world-of-sports/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/design-by-you-tees-now-available-in-tomorrowland-at-magic-kingdom/


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I guess it just depends on the definition of dark ride. Does it have to be slow moving or can it be fast?


----------



## MissGina5

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I guess it just depends on the definition of dark ride. Does it have to be slow moving or can it be fast?


I guess either because then there wouldnt be some called "slow-moving dark rides"


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I guess it just depends on the definition of dark ride. Does it have to be slow moving or can it be fast?



I think the key to a dark ride is that you are in a vehicle that is led along a desired path and your view is directed in a guided direction to various show scenes ... so as long as a ride does that, it doesn't matter what speed it goes at.


----------



## The Pho

Universal *News*

A good breakdown of Universals new park and layout. And some permits confirming some info about Nintendo for us. 

https://orlandoparkstop.com/news/th...urce=share&utm_medium=ios_app&utm_name=iossmf


----------



## only hope

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I guess it just depends on the definition of dark ride. Does it have to be slow moving or can it be fast?





TheMaxRebo said:


> I think the key to a dark ride is that you are in a vehicle that is led along a desired path and your view is directed in a guided direction to various show scenes ... so as long as a ride does that, it doesn't matter what speed it goes at.



I read a very interesting book about the history of Disney’s dark rides, though the author started with the history of the dark ride itself. It’s called Adventures and the Evolution of Disney’s Dark Rides by Shawn Farrell. Anyways, according to him, a dark ride must be lit to obtain a certain effect (doesn’t have to be literally dark); there must be a story; a sense of immersion provided by scenery, figures, etc.; and motion through a mostly/totally indoor place. So Tower of Terror/Guardians of the Galaxy is not a dark ride. Personally I don’t consider any ride that provides most of the scenery/story via screens to be a dark ride, like Spiderman or Gringotts. Forbidden Journey is a hybrid.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/list...oridian-polynesian-wilderness-lodge-and-more/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Music Emporium Offers Free CD “Great Moments With Walt Disney” with Any Purchase


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Walt Disney World Cast Members Donate Nearly 30,000 Toys to Toys for Tots


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Universal Studios Hollywood to Host First Ever “Bravo’s Top Chef Food & Wine Festival”


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2019/12/disney-parks-best-bites-december-2019/


----------



## OSUZorba

only hope said:


> I read a very interesting book about the history of Disney’s dark rides, though the author started with the history of the dark ride itself. It’s called Adventures and the Evolution of Disney’s Dark Rides by Shawn Farrell. Anyways, according to him, a dark ride must be lit to obtain a certain effect (doesn’t have to be literally dark); there must be a story; a sense of immersion provided by scenery, figures, etc.; and motion through a mostly/totally indoor place. So Tower of Terror/Guardians of the Galaxy is not a dark ride. Personally I don’t consider any ride that provides most of the scenery/story via screens to be a dark ride, like Spiderman or Gringotts. Forbidden Journey is a hybrid.


ToT seems to meet the definition you listed. I definitally think ToT is in a gray area, but Amusement Today lists it as a Dark Ride and I take their word for it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Skyliner and Minne Van service to be extended to allow for early transport to DHS

All three lines on Disney Skyliner will begin running at 6:45 a.m. and Minnie Van service will begin transporting guests at 5 a.m.

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...mCYuQbm5S1IfWvpvSSmDh4awUV706xYMgF-DBY_T6EMm8


----------



## scrappinginontario

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Skyliner and Minne Van service to be extended to allow for early transport to DHS
> 
> All three lines on Disney Skyliner will begin running at 6:45 a.m. and Minnie Van service will begin transporting guests at 5 a.m.
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...mCYuQbm5S1IfWvpvSSmDh4awUV706xYMgF-DBY_T6EMm8


This is GREAT news that will make many people happy!  Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

scrappinginontario said:


> This is GREAT news that will make many people happy!  Thank you for sharing!!



yeah, ahtough the 6:45 start for the Skyliner still seems to late to feel comfortable with securing a BG - or at least one that isn't super late in the day and has the potential to not be reached.  I think a 6am start time so people can get through security, etc. prior to the actual park opening (which has been by 6:40) would be better .... but guess better than nothing


----------



## firefly_ris

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/list...oridian-polynesian-wilderness-lodge-and-more/



Happy to see this... Was thinking about attempting to rent points for a DVC studio for a hopeful late 2021/early 2022 trip and was looking at BRV or BCV, but those BRV rooms were looking a little rough to me at this point.


----------



## Iowamomof4

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, ahtough the 6:45 start for the Skyliner still seems to late to feel comfortable with securing a BG - or at least one that isn't super late in the day and has the potential to not be reached.  I think a 6am start time so people can get through security, etc. prior to the actual park opening (which has been by 6:40) would be better .... but guess better than nothing



I just had a thought. They are probably worried that opening it at 6 or earlier would lead to way too many people showing up outside the DHS gates. By starting it just before (published) park opening, they are ensuring anyone that uses the Skyliner will be able to go right in to DHS rather than just adding to the backup of guests waiting outside the park.


----------



## sachilles

Iowamomof4 said:


> I just had a thought. They are probably worried that opening it at 6 or earlier would lead to way too many people showing up outside the DHS gates. By starting it just before (published) park opening, they are ensuring anyone that uses the Skyliner will be able to go right in to DHS rather than just adding to the backup of guests waiting outside the park.


I'd agree with that concept.
Things are already backing up too much.
I would think the smarter thing to do would be to allow folks into the main road, but holding them there, and then open boarding groups 20 minutes or so later. While people wait, the gift shops get a ton of business.
The back up is because people want that one boarding group spot. Just let them in the park and open the groups at a set time afterwards. No sense making the people wait outside where they can't buy anything.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Cruise Line Offers Exclusive Collection of Holiday Merchandise


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ctions-experiences-recognized-for-excellence/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Disney's Typhoon Lagoon Water Park Temporarily Closed Due to Inclement Weather


----------



## only hope

OSUZorba said:


> ToT seems to meet the definition you listed. I definitally think ToT is in a gray area, but Amusement Today lists it as a Dark Ride and I take their word for it.



ToT you don’t move through scenes nor is there an ongoing story. You go past one set and that’s it. One of my fav rides though.


----------



## The Pho

only hope said:


> ToT you don’t move through scenes nor is there an ongoing story.


There absolutely is a story, the pre and post shows summarize it pretty clearly for you and it’s narrated to you as you ride.  And you go through multiple scenes.   There’s the hallway scene, the fifth dimension scene, multiple scenes in the tower itself depending on the ride profile, and the exit scene.


----------



## OSUZorba

The Pho said:


> There absolutely is a story, the pre and post shows summarize it pretty clearly for you and it’s narrated to you as you ride.  And you go through multiple scenes.   There’s the hallway scene, the fifth dimension scene, multiple scenes in the tower itself depending on the ride profile, and the exit scene.


This. Plus the queue before and after the preshow are also scenes that are part of the story.


----------



## only hope

Agree to disagree.  Compared to rides like Peter Pan, Pooh, Little Mermaid, Rise of the Resistance...the story is loose and not the main point of the attraction. The drops are. There’s not a single anamatronic and the only dialogue is from the narrator.


----------



## rteetz

only hope said:


> Agree to disagree.  Compared to rides like Peter Pan, Pooh, Little Mermaid, Rise of the Resistance...the story is loose and not the main point of the attraction. The drops are. There’s not a single anamatronic and the only dialogue is from the narrator.


Since when do you need an AA to tell a story? Flight of Passage has a story yet doesn’t have an AA. ToT has some of the most story out of any attraction Disney has.


----------



## disneygirlsng

Wow, that's gotta be the first time I've heard someone say ToT didn't have a story. It's one of the best developed story-rides in all the parks.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...-disney-hotels-get-special-magicbands-on-mdx/


----------



## Brianstl

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...-disney-hotels-get-special-magicbands-on-mdx/


I like the RIV one.


----------



## hertamaniac

rteetz said:


> Flight of Passage has a story yet doesn’t have an AA. ToT has some of the most story out of any attraction Disney has.



Isn't the Navi in the lab queue an AA or is it a projection/else? Agree that ToT is among the best story ever developed for an attraction.


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...-disney-hotels-get-special-magicbands-on-mdx/


It could totally be me but the GF one reminds me of sweet Richard Gerth who was a greeter there for over 30 years.  I think it's the hat Mickey is wearing that does it for me.


----------



## rteetz

hertamaniac said:


> Isn't the Navi in the lab queue an AA or is it a projection/else? Agree that ToT is among the best story ever developed for an attraction.


I guess you could count that. I was thinking pre-show to attraction.


----------



## Farro

only hope said:


> Agree to disagree.  Compared to rides like Peter Pan, Pooh, Little Mermaid, Rise of the Resistance...the story is loose and not the main point of the attraction. The drops are. There’s not a single anamatronic and the only dialogue is from the narrator.



I get what you are saying.

I guess in my mind I separate as "classic" dark rides like Snow White, Mr. Toad, Haunted Mansion, Little Mermaid, Alice in Wonderland, etc. and "modern" dark rides - ToT, RoTR and etc.


----------



## HuskieJohn

I received a Pixie Dust come back offer code for All Star Resort.  I have no intention on using it because we are already renting points.  Is there a thread I can post the info if anyone is interested in it?

Odd this is the first ever code I have received.



This winter​
$​59​per night
plus tax​
in a standard room at select _Disney’s All-Star_ Resort hotels.​For stays most nights 2/2–2/5 and 2/10–2/12/20.​
 
This spring​
$​69​per night
plus tax​
in a standard room at select _Disney’s All-Star_ Resort hotels.​For stays most nights 4/25–4/30, 5/4–5/6 and 5/11–5/14/20.​


----------



## Farro

HuskieJohn said:


> I received a Pixie Dust come back offer code for All Star Resort.  I have no intention on using it because we are already renting points.  Is there a thread I can post the info if anyone is interested in it?
> 
> Odd this is the first ever code I have received.
> 
> ​
> ​
> This winter​​
> $​59​per night
> plus tax​
> in a standard room at select _Disney’s All-Star_ Resort hotels.​For stays most nights 2/2–2/5 and 2/10–2/12/20.​
> 
> ​
> This spring​​
> $​69​per night
> plus tax​
> in a standard room at select _Disney’s All-Star_ Resort hotels.​For stays most nights 4/25–4/30, 5/4–5/6 and 5/11–5/14/20.​



I got one a couple months ago and got a great rate on a water view at Gran Destino for this coming May!  Unfortunately I don't think you can transfer pin codes.


----------



## scrappinginontario

HuskieJohn said:


> I received a Pixie Dust come back offer code for All Star Resort.  I have no intention on using it because we are already renting points.  Is there a thread I can post the info if anyone is interested in it?
> 
> Odd this is the first ever code I have received.
> 
> ​
> ​
> This winter​​
> $​59​per night
> plus tax​
> in a standard room at select _Disney’s All-Star_ Resort hotels.​For stays most nights 2/2–2/5 and 2/10–2/12/20.​
> 
> ​
> This spring​​
> $​69​per night
> plus tax​
> in a standard room at select _Disney’s All-Star_ Resort hotels.​For stays most nights 4/25–4/30, 5/4–5/6 and 5/11–5/14/20.​


These are non-transferable.  Too bad as those are great prices!!


----------



## HuskieJohn

scrappinginontario said:


> These are non-transferable.  Too bad as those are great prices!!



That's unfortunate, Ill toss it.


----------



## rteetz

HuskieJohn said:


> I received a Pixie Dust come back offer code for All Star Resort.  I have no intention on using it because we are already renting points.  Is there a thread I can post the info if anyone is interested in it?
> 
> Odd this is the first ever code I have received.
> 
> ​
> ​
> This winter​​
> $​59​per night
> plus tax​
> in a standard room at select _Disney’s All-Star_ Resort hotels.​For stays most nights 2/2–2/5 and 2/10–2/12/20.​
> 
> ​
> This spring​​
> $​69​per night
> plus tax​
> in a standard room at select _Disney’s All-Star_ Resort hotels.​For stays most nights 4/25–4/30, 5/4–5/6 and 5/11–5/14/20.​


I’d use that if I could. That’s really good.


----------



## OSUZorba

I got that same offer. Unfortunately I'm not planning on activating my APs until November.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Get a preview of Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railway during tonight's Disney Channel Holiday Special

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...cial-previews-mickey-minnies-runaway-railway/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> I get what you are saying.
> 
> I guess in my mind I separate as "classic" dark rides like Snow White, Mr. Toad, Haunted Mansion, Little Mermaid, Alice in Wonderland, etc. and "modern" dark rides - ToT, RoTR and etc.



I definitely think there are subcategories under the "dark ride" umbrella.  As long as you are being physically moved through a space and your view is being directed to show elements designed to tell a story I think it qualifies in the most broadest sense


----------



## unbanshee

Turns out you don't have to wait for the holiday special for the Runaway Railway preview, BlogMickey has the pics and info already!

https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/new-...runaway-railway-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

unbanshee said:


> Turns out you don't have to wait for the holiday special for the Runaway Railway preview, BlogMickey has the pics and info already!
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/new-...runaway-railway-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/



I saw that but wasn't sure if that was the entire thing of what they will show or just a teaser for it.  Either way, still cool!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/magi...lect-dates-in-january-2020-and-february-2020/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/chri...isneys-animal-kingdom-and-more-including-emh/


----------



## scrappinginontario

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Get a preview of Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railway during tonight's Disney Channel Holiday Special
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...cial-previews-mickey-minnies-runaway-railway/



Just a heads up that this special airs Sunday night in Canada.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/holl...ristmas-week-and-more-park-hours-adjustments/


----------



## crazy4wdw

New restaurants announced for Flamingo Crossings:

https://www.bizjournals.com/orlando...t-these-5-eateries-more-headed-to-disney.html


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...neyland-resort/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q1wo1121190018C


----------



## loutoo

I feel like everyone went to a party and didn't invite me.  Did Ryan start the 2020 thread and I missed it. Has there really been no news or rampant speculation in over 36 hours?  I can almost believe that, but it is nearly impossible to believe none of us have had overly strong opinions on the news from last week or incredibly important comments on non news items we need to share.  

Maybe we are all just busy getting ready for the holidays.  Hope you all are well, but could someone please entertain me.


----------



## rteetz

loutoo said:


> I feel like everyone went to a party and didn't invite me.  Did Ryan start the 2020 thread and I missed it. Has there really been no news or rampant speculation in over 36 hours?  I can almost believe that, but it is nearly impossible to believe none of us have had overly strong opinions on the news from last week or incredibly important comments on non news items we need to share.
> 
> Maybe we are all just busy getting ready for the holidays.  Hope you all are well, but could someone please entertain me.


No 2020 thread just not a lot of news.


----------



## BorderTenny

loutoo said:


> I feel like everyone went to a party and didn't invite me.  Did Ryan start the 2020 thread and I missed it. Has there really been no news or rampant speculation in over 36 hours?  I can almost believe that, but it is nearly impossible to believe none of us have had overly strong opinions on the news from last week or incredibly important comments on non news items we need to share.
> 
> Maybe we are all just busy getting ready for the holidays.  Hope you all are well, but could someone please entertain me.


I've got something Disney-related that isn't exactly news, but definitely needs to be shared: The Frozen 2 branded hot chocolate K-cups are absolute trash. The chocolate just clumps in the cup and you get mostly just hot water with a few tiny clumps of chocolate that came out in the first spurt. I left a negative review on the FB page of the company that makes them (White Coffee), but feel I should contact Disney to encourage them to cut ties with this company that tarnishes their name for a quick buck. Anyone know the most appropriate email address or whatever to do so?


----------



## Helvetica

Frozen 2 passes 1 Billion

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/frozen-2-passes-the-1-billion-mark-at-the-global-box-office/


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

loutoo said:


> I feel like everyone went to a party and didn't invite me.  Did Ryan start the 2020 thread and I missed it. Has there really been no news or rampant speculation in over 36 hours?  I can almost believe that, but it is nearly impossible to believe none of us have had overly strong opinions on the news from last week or incredibly important comments on non news items we need to share.
> 
> Maybe we are all just busy getting ready for the holidays.  Hope you all are well, but could someone please entertain me.


Umm well the only news I got is it's snowing with a 2nd storm tomorrow,  I've already used the snow blower on the driveways twice, it was a snowy game (though I wasn't there at the game) which lots of people love and the Chiefs won but not sure that'll be entertaining enough


----------



## OSUZorba

loutoo said:


> I feel like everyone went to a party and didn't invite me.  Did Ryan start the 2020 thread and I missed it. Has there really been no news or rampant speculation in over 36 hours?  I can almost believe that, but it is nearly impossible to believe none of us have had overly strong opinions on the news from last week or incredibly important comments on non news items we need to share.
> 
> Maybe we are all just busy getting ready for the holidays.  Hope you all are well, but could someone please entertain me.



Weak "news" but my friend got 4 same day fast passes for FoP on Friday for a party of 3, plus a RD, so he rode it 5 times, he actually rides it without the glasses with his eyes closed because it makes him sick. He also get same days for Seven Drawfs and Slinky Dog this week. I was very jealous.


----------



## OSUZorba

*NEWS* (I think)

Legolands to remove Star Wars from parks.

https://www.orlandoweekly.com/Blogs...orlando-another-local-theme-park-says-goodbye


----------



## The Pho

OSUZorba said:


> *NEWS* (I think)
> 
> Legolands to remove Star Wars from parks.
> 
> https://www.orlandoweekly.com/Blogs...orlando-another-local-theme-park-says-goodbye



That’s too bad, but understandable.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

loutoo said:


> I feel like everyone went to a party and didn't invite me.  Did Ryan start the 2020 thread and I missed it. Has there really been no news or rampant speculation in over 36 hours?  I can almost believe that, but it is nearly impossible to believe none of us have had overly strong opinions on the news from last week or incredibly important comments on non news items we need to share.
> 
> Maybe we are all just busy getting ready for the holidays.  Hope you all are well, but could someone please entertain me.



Everyone is just hanging out in the Ride of the Resistance daily tracking and experience thread


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Updated Menu Now Available at the "Chefs de France" Restaurant at Epcot


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Fire Alarm Test to Take Place at Disney's Wilderness Lodge on December 16-17


----------



## tlmadden73

OSUZorba said:


> *NEWS* (I think)
> 
> Legolands to remove Star Wars from parks.
> 
> https://www.orlandoweekly.com/Blogs...orlando-another-local-theme-park-says-goodbye


Seems odd since there isn't an "attraction" based Star Wars partnership at Legoland (at least the one in Florida) .. do other Legolands have Star Wars rides or attractions? 

Just seems odd they would pull the "mini land" and sculptures. Those are fun photo-ops.


----------



## sherlockmiles

tlmadden73 said:


> Seems odd since there isn't an "attraction" based Star Wars partnership at Legoland (at least the one in Florida) .. do other Legolands have Star Wars rides or attractions?
> 
> Just seems odd they would pull the "mini land" and sculptures. Those are fun photo-ops.



Guess its time for them to create scenes from Harry Potter.


----------



## dlavender

loutoo said:


> I feel like everyone went to a party and didn't invite me.  Did Ryan start the 2020 thread and I missed it. Has there really been no news or rampant speculation in over 36 hours?  I can almost believe that, but it is nearly impossible to believe none of us have had overly strong opinions on the news from last week or incredibly important comments on non news items we need to share.
> 
> Maybe we are all just busy getting ready for the holidays.  Hope you all are well, but could someone please entertain me.



It's also become a lot harder to log into here from my phone without "winning something". Others may have the same issue....


----------



## jknezek

dlavender said:


> It's also become a lot harder to log into here from my phone without "winning something". Others may have the same issue....


Yes. It is a huge issue with this site. As far as I know, it only happens to me with this site as well. I've tried a few ad blockers and they tend to make this site crash completely. So I log in a lot less than I used to. Very irritating.


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> Yes. It is a huge issue with this site. As far as I know, it only happens to me with this site as well. I've tried a few ad blockers and they tend to make this site crash completely. So I log in a lot less than I used to. Very irritating.


I’ve never had that issue with an ad blocker. I use one on my computer and my phone.


----------



## sherlockmiles

jknezek said:


> Yes. It is a huge issue with this site. As far as I know, it only happens to me with this site as well. I've tried a few ad blockers and they tend to make this site crash completely. So I log in a lot less than I used to. Very irritating.





dlavender said:


> It's also become a lot harder to log into here from my phone without "winning something". Others may have the same issue....



YES!!  Me too.


----------



## dlavender

jknezek said:


> Yes. It is a huge issue with this site. As far as I know, it only happens to me with this site as well. I've tried a few ad blockers and they tend to make this site crash completely. So I log in a lot less than I used to. Very irritating.



I'm right there with you. I'm honestly starting to look at other boards for my news. It's irritating and other sites don't seem to have the problem so I know it can be fixed. I don't know why they aren't fixing it. I'm done trying my own fixes. Today seems to be a good day. But from now on if I come here and I "win", I don't try again until the next day.


----------



## Amy11401

dlavender said:


> It's also become a lot harder to log into here from my phone without "winning something". Others may have the same issue....


I have been having the same issue the past 2 days.  Only on here too.


----------



## Mome Rath

Yep happening to me as well.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

jknezek said:


> Yes. It is a huge issue with this site. As far as I know, it only happens to me with this site as well. I've tried a few ad blockers and they tend to make this site crash completely. So I log in a lot less than I used to. Very irritating.


I finally got annoyed enough that I installed "Free Adblocker Browser" from the Play store (I have an Android). So far that has done the trick. I haven't had issues with the site crashing due to the ad blocker app though.


----------



## dlavender

@rteetz I know this isn't the thread for it, but my last comment on the ad taking over here......

Is there an official statement from the Dis team about this? It seems its been going on for a while, and it seems others agree its only gotten worse.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dlavender said:


> It's also become a lot harder to log into here from my phone without "winning something". Others may have the same issue....





jknezek said:


> Yes. It is a huge issue with this site. As far as I know, it only happens to me with this site as well. I've tried a few ad blockers and they tend to make this site crash completely. So I log in a lot less than I used to. Very irritating.



I've been using a different browser on my phone that has built in ad blocking (called Brave) and seems to work really well - just another option to consider


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Fyi - update to Boarding Groups for Rise of the Resistence

I posted about this in the dedicated thread and thought people here might be interested

Disney has announced they will now have "Back up" boarding groups.  These will be distributed after the regular boarding groups are full and will be all BGs above number 121.  There is no guarantee this will be called and will only be if the ride is running efficiently, etc

Basically, allows them to give out more BGs but avoid having to compensate more people if there are technical issues and those BGs do not get called


----------



## dlavender

TheMaxRebo said:


> Fyi - update to Boarding Groups for Rise of the Resistence
> 
> I posted about this in the dedicated thread and thought people here might be interested
> 
> Disney has announced they will now have "Back up" boarding groups.  These will be distributed after the regular boarding groups are full and will be all BGs above number 121.  There is no guarantee this will be called and will only be if the ride is running efficiently, etc
> 
> Basically, allows them to give out more BGs but avoid having to compensate more people if there are technical issues and those BGs do not get called



Pretty smart move on their part.


----------



## rteetz

dlavender said:


> @rteetz I know this isn't the thread for it, but my last comment on the ad taking over here......
> 
> Is there an official statement from the Dis team about this? It seems its been going on for a while, and it seems others agree its only gotten worse.


The tech board has several threads. We have been told it’s a google ads issue and that the Dis has reported it to them but that’s all they can do. That was a while ago.


----------



## dlavender

TheMaxRebo said:


> I've been using a different browser on my phone that has built in ad blocking (called Brave) and seems to work really well - just another option to consider



Ok, sorry Ryan, last post on the subject:

In my Pete voice:

"You want me to fix something that is your problem?!"

Fake Pete rant over........


----------



## tlmadden73

dlavender said:


> It's also become a lot harder to log into here from my phone without "winning something". Others may have the same issue....


It is getting pretty bad. It's about every 5-10 minutes on my PC now.  It is driving my use of the site down.  They need to be more controlling (if possible) of the ads on their site. My guess is that is coming from those. 

This is the only site I've ever had issues like this with despite it being a "Google Ads" issue.


----------



## sachilles

Interesting, I've been running an ad blocker with firefox for a long time. A month or so ago, a greater amount of ads started making it through the filter. The last few weeks though, those additional ads have disappeared.


----------



## Firebird060

I have never had a problem but then again I work in IT and run a lot of different things for security reasons than your average PC user and although I understand while ad traffic is being allowed on this site by the webmaster aka it pays for the site but the problem with alot of these Ad aggregates is that they do not do proper vetting of the paid for ads before allowing them to go live.  It really isnt a DISboard issue its more of ad provider issue.


----------



## dlavender

Firebird060 said:


> I have never had a problem but then again I work in IT and run a lot of different things for security reasons than your average PC user and although I understand while ad traffic is being allowed on this site by the webmaster aka it pays for the site but the problem with alot of these Ad aggregates is that they do not do proper vetting of the paid for ads before allowing them to go live.  It really isnt a DISboard issue its more of ad provider issue.



I broke my rule again.........

It is a Disboard issue when no other sites seem to have the issue.........


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Firebird060 said:


> I have never had a problem but then again I work in IT and run a lot of different things for security reasons than your average PC user and although I understand while ad traffic is being allowed on this site by the webmaster aka it pays for the site but the problem with alot of these Ad aggregates is that they do not do proper vetting of the paid for ads before allowing them to go live.  It really isnt a DISboard issue its more of ad provider issue.



I know in the past when this came up it was said it was part of their ad service but they would report which were creating popups and have them removed from what ones can be on the site .... Maybe they need to report some new things


----------



## Firebird060

dlavender said:


> I broke my rule again.........
> 
> It is a Disboard issue when no other sites seem to have the issue.........



To some extent it is a disboard issue in the fact they choose who hosts and who provides but beyond that not so much.  Its not like the Disboard is writing the code themselves and running the server from the ground up.   They rely on the ad revenue to pay for this stuff,  other websites may chose other providers and have a higher traffic count which may allow them to chose different ad generating provider options.  The end of the day this site more than likely needs this ad revenue to be cost neutral and to keep it free to us the users.


----------



## Mal6586

I pretty much only have the issue on my phone, but even then I feel like it's worse at some times than others. Like I'll have the issue for a couple of days, and then it'll work fine for 2 weeks....

And I scratched out the line above because literally as I was typing this response, for the first time I think ever, I got hit with it on my desktop.


----------



## dlavender

Mal6586 said:


> I pretty much only have the issue on my phone, but even then I feel like it's worse at some times than others. Like I'll have the issue for a couple of days, and then it'll work fine for 2 weeks....
> 
> And I scratched out the line above because literally as I was typing this response, for the first time I think ever, I got hit with it on my desktop.



Oh no, its evolving, it can hear us now........


----------



## OSUZorba

jknezek said:


> Yes. It is a huge issue with this site. As far as I know, it only happens to me with this site as well. I've tried a few ad blockers and they tend to make this site crash completely. So I log in a lot less than I used to. Very irritating.


Get uBlock Origin on Firefox.


----------



## jknezek

OSUZorba said:


> Get uBlock Origin on Firefox.


I don't want to have, and shouldn't need, a separate browser just for this website.


----------



## bookbabe626

dlavender said:


> It's also become a lot harder to log into here from my phone without "winning something". Others may have the same issue....



Yup.  It was a royal pain when I was trying to post RotR boarding group info/times via my iPhone as I waited in the tapstile lines at oh-stupid o’clock on Friday morning.  Had about two pages of reading max before I “got lucky“ and won something.  They either need to get an app again or fix whatever bug makes the boards not work properly from an iPhone...


----------



## OSUZorba

jknezek said:


> I don't want to have, and shouldn't need, a separate browser just for this website.


You should use Firefox or a fork of it anyways .


----------



## bbmassey

I am having a huge problem with this as well. Very frustrating and annoying.


----------



## rteetz

Please take your concerns to the tech board if you want to discuss more or send an email with your concerns to admin@wdwinfo.com


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Backup Boarding Groups Introduced for Rise of the Resistance at Disney's Hollywood Studios


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/art-...ew-location-opens-in-world-showcase-at-epcot/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/disn...lywood-studios-through-the-end-of-march-2020/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/dini...-down-for-all-of-walt-disney-world-right-now/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Marvel to Celebrate 80-Year History With Limited Run Comic Series “Marvel Snapshots”


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Updated Menu Now Available at the Upscale "Monsieur Paul" Restaurant at Epcot


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2019/12/autopia-re-opens-with-new-magic-at-disneyland-paris/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update *
https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/late...ation-under-construction-opening-this-friday/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/tron...ted-by-enterprise-installed-in-magic-kingdom/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...a-themed-expansion-at-shanghai-disney-resort/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...w-year-with-the-disney-parks-2020-collection/


----------



## Firebird060

So is the new Art of Disney location in Epcot only temporary while they do all they are doing to the front of Epcot or is it the new perm location.  If so it looks a bit emptier then the old location


----------



## rteetz

Firebird060 said:


> So is the new Art of Disney location in Epcot only temporary while they do all they are doing to the front of Epcot or is it the new perm location.  If so it looks a bit emptier then the old location


Yes I believe so.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/disn...lywood-studios-through-the-end-of-march-2020/



I feel that headline is a bit misleading ... it's not that they are unable to visit, just the self-admisison and main entrance passes are blocked out ... they are free to visit if they buy a ticket like everyone else.  

I mean, it still kinda stinks, would be nice if they had like an after hours event to let CMs a chance to ride RotR, just the headline isn't worded properly


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...iversary-of-avatar-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

https://nerdist.com/article/epic-di...zfzX7ZUm861j--O-30dqWK1fLo_Vnxe7SzGGnaVIH1-ME
Some kind of new 'Once Upon a Time'ish show coming.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Mid-queue bathrooms added to FoP


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1206724186732924935


----------



## dina444444

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Mid-queue bathrooms added to FoP
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1206724186732924935


Finally know why there were construction walls up in the queue over the summer.


----------



## OSUZorba

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Mid-queue bathrooms added to FoP
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1206724186732924935



Too bad they're unisex, but this is a very nice addition.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Mid-queue bathrooms added to FoP
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1206724186732924935


Kind of interesting...


----------



## dina444444

OSUZorba said:


> Too bad they're unisex, but this is a very nice addition.


What’s wrong with them being unisex? It’s 2 single stall companion size bathrooms from the pics.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OSUZorba said:


> Too bad they're unisex, but this is a very nice addition.



Hopefully they are kept clean but in theory I think the individual stalls are the best setup


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/disn...lywood-studios-through-the-end-of-march-2020/



This is really irritating... I know this ride is popular and there are a lot of CMs, but there aren’t enough to make THAT big of a difference. This at least makes me feel a little better in the very difficult decision to renew my AP from before I moved. But it’s really a slap in the face and negates the biggest perk of working for Disney. Worse than being blocked out personally is the fact that I can’t plan trips for family/friends who might like to visit because we have no way of knowing when we won’t be blacked out anymore.


----------



## rteetz

wareagle57 said:


> This is really irritating... I know this ride is popular and there are a lot of CMs, but there aren’t enough to make THAT big of a difference. This at least makes me feel a little better in the very difficult decision to renew my AP from before I moved. But it’s really a slap in the face and negates the biggest perk of working for Disney. Worse than being blocked out personally is the fact that I can’t plan trips for family/friends who might like to visit because we have no way of knowing when we won’t be blacked out anymore.


WDW is the largest single site employer in the US (if that hasn't changed recently) so there are a lot of CMs that could make a difference. I am more surprised they didn't block lower level APs more.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 "The Muppets Present... Great Moments in American History" to Return to Magic Kingdom for a Limited Time


----------



## rteetz

The pop up issues should be now fixed.


----------



## Helvetica

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> "The Muppets Present... Great Moments in American History" to Return to Magic Kingdom for a Limited Time



I’m glad that it’s coming back, even if it’s only for a few days. I’m still holding out hope that the Muppets will eventually return in a different location.


----------



## OSUZorba

dina444444 said:


> What’s wrong with them being unisex? It’s 2 single stall companion size bathrooms from the pics.


I find companion bathrooms to be by far the dirtiest, even around WDW. That's my only issue with them being unisex. I always will take DD into a men's over a family restroom if available. Of course this is anecdotal, but for some reason I think even with single hole bathrooms they tend to stay cleaner when gendered. 

But I understand why they did it this way, and like I said, I think it's a great addition.


----------



## dina444444

OSUZorba said:


> I find companion bathrooms to be by far the dirtiest, even around WDW. That's my only issue with them being unisex. I always will take DD into a men's over a family restroom if available. Of course this is anecdotal, but for some reason I think even with single hole bathrooms they tend to stay cleaner when gendered.
> 
> But I understand why they did it this way, and like I said, I think it's a great addition.


It sounds like these are being monitored by CMs so they should stay cleaner than the regular companion bathrooms.


----------



## Brianstl

No more Star Wars trilogies.

https://www.cheatsheet.com/entertai...to-lucasfilm-president-kathleen-kennedy.html/


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> "The Muppets Present... Great Moments in American History" to Return to Magic Kingdom for a Limited Time


I’d love if they could just have this pop up every so often, since they don’t want to run it continuously.  It’s one of the best shows they’ve put together in years.


----------



## only hope

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> "The Muppets Present... Great Moments in American History" to Return to Magic Kingdom for a Limited Time



Of course it’s coming back when all but the platinum passholders are blacked out.  Platinum passes are unaffordable for many people, me included. I sincerely hope the tourists/platinums enjoy it and leave positive comments to up the chances of it coming back permanently.


----------



## rteetz

only hope said:


> Of course it’s coming back when all but the platinum passholders are blacked out.  Platinum passes are unaffordable for many people, me included. I sincerely hope the tourists/platinums enjoy it and leave positive comments to up the chances of it coming back permanently.


It’s only the busiest week of the year too.


----------



## SG131

Helvetica said:


> I’m glad that it’s coming back, even if it’s only for a few days. I’m still holding out hope that the Muppets will eventually return in a different location.


I love the show and am glad it’s coming back for a bit. I would love to see it make seasonal reappearances in the cooler months when it’s easier to enjoy.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> It’s only the busiest week of the year too.



Hey the crowds are the busiest of the year - I know, let's put out that show that clogs up one of the walkways!


----------



## Firebird060

I vote for them bringing back the Bunsen and Beaker pop up encounter they had running in Epcot aka the Muppet Mobile Lab as well as possibly them taking Great Moments in History and making it Seasonal, Classic Great Moments in History during  July.   A retelling of the  Legend of Sleepy Hollow during Mickeys Not So Scary  and a Muppet Christmas Carol  "Abridged" version for Christmas time.  They could even do abridged "Treasure Island in the Spring.     This wouldn't happen but that would be my vote for how to keep the Muppet's in the park and put the show on a rotation.  

Granted even with a abridged version of Treasure Island and Muppet's Christmas Carol,  the shows would prob run a bit longer but  just cut down the number of times it is given and  put some cast members out to help keep traffic moving by sending people either around by the Tianna Meet /Christmas Shop/ Old Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom Area.    If only I had some sort of say in what WDW offers guests and that I could somehow convince the bean counters that the streetmosphere cast interactions actually adds tangible value to the park guests, aka that a little bit of Pixie Dust can help turn people from once in awhile/lifetime guests  to whenever they can afford it repeat guests.


----------



## SaintsManiac

What is wrong with people? 

https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/guest-caught-with-loaded-gun-in-backpack-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## HuskieJohn

This gives me hope for the Muppets to be back for my MK day on 6/21


----------



## Moliphino

SaintsManiac said:


> What is wrong with people?
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/guest-caught-with-loaded-gun-in-backpack-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/



So he had a loaded gun in his backpack and tried to go through the no bag line? Not really buying that he forgot it was in there.


----------



## sachilles

Certainly proper theme on the FOP bathroom doors, but it does conjure up images of a dirty gas station bathroom.


----------



## MaC410

SaintsManiac said:


> What is wrong with people?
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/guest-caught-with-loaded-gun-in-backpack-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/



I need to remember stories like these whenever I get impatient when I'm in the line of a very thorough bag checker.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1206937090103095296


----------



## jknezek

Moliphino said:


> So he had a loaded gun in his backpack and tried to go through the no bag line? Not really buying that he forgot it was in there.


In lots of states its real easy to carry. Even concealed. In AL, people carry everywhere, every way, and they would consider carrying an unloaded firearm pretty useless. So I could see someone forgetting. I'm not excusing it. There is no excuse. I'm also not playing at any politics here, just making a statement. I'm from NJ even though I now live in AL, so it's one of those things I recognize is simply different from where I grew up.

I will say though, that as someone who has never carried, people here in AL often find it strange. My wife's car was broken into and her purse was stolen. When the police officer arrived he could not believe we were not reporting a stolen gun from the break in. Asked several times and even reminded us several times that not reporting a stolen weapon is a crime. We had to convince him we were not, and never had been, gun owners and, therefore, there was no gun to steal in the car.

So yeah, depending on where you are from, having a gun in your bag can be as common as your wallet or makeup. Again, not an excuse. But when you put it in perspective, the TSA confiscates on average more than 10 firearms per day in airport checks. The vast majority are loaded. I'm surprised it doesn't happen more at Disney given the short driving distance from many easy carry states.

As for trying to go through the no bag line... well... that definitely does add to the suspicions...


----------



## fatmanatee

Brianstl said:


> No more Star Wars trilogies.
> 
> https://www.cheatsheet.com/entertai...to-lucasfilm-president-kathleen-kennedy.html/


I think this is a smart move, allows them a lot more flexibility. They can still make trilogies if a movie does well enough and there's room to expand on it, but now they don't have to plan a story that *has* to be a trilogy.


----------



## Firebird060

I think they need a movie all about JAR JAR


----------



## jknezek

Firebird060 said:


> I think they need a movie all about JAR JAR


I would not be at all surprised to eventually see a D+ type show, aimed at younger audiences, featuring Jar-Jar or at least Gungans. I have no interest, but I could see a cartoon. It's not like he was excised after the prequels. He had a somewhat significant role in The Clone Wars series.


----------



## Firebird060

jknezek said:


> I would not be at all surprised to eventually see a D+ type show, aimed at younger audiences, featuring Jar-Jar or at least Gungans. I have no interest, but I could see a cartoon. It's not like he was excised after the prequels. He had a somewhat significant role in The Clone Wars series.


You make alot of sense but If they go that way of TV show, I would want a Jar Jar focused Life Day special  with all the Gungans lol


----------



## Brianstl

fatmanatee said:


> I think this is a smart move, allows them a lot more flexibility. They can still make trilogies if a movie does well enough and there's room to expand on it, but now they don't have to plan a story that *has* to be a trilogy.



It appears her boss isn't fully on board with that plan.

https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/disney-ceo-bob-iger-doesn-034015850.html?r371=1359480471


----------



## tlmadden73

Brianstl said:


> No more Star Wars trilogies.
> 
> https://www.cheatsheet.com/entertai...to-lucasfilm-president-kathleen-kennedy.html/


Interesting.

Still leaves it open to have movies "tie together" like the MCU did, but the Star Wars universe is so big ... do stand alone movies and then longer stories in the Disney+ format.
I think Disney felt they were "tied" to the trilogy format and just felt they had to "finish" the Skywalker saga when they probably originally just wanted to individual movies more akin to Rogue One and Solo - (considering that's almost how they've treated the sequel trilogy and never seemingly had a over-arching story plan for them).


----------



## tlmadden73

Brianstl said:


> It appears her boss isn't fully on board with that plan.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/disney-ceo-bob-iger-doesn-034015850.html?r371=1359480471


Just seems to prove that Kathleen Kennedy isn't on the same page with the big boss and hasn't made good decisions with the films in the franchise since she took over.


----------



## Brianstl

tlmadden73 said:


> Just seems to prove that Kathleen Kennedy isn't on the same page with the big boss and hasn't made good decisions with the films in the franchise since she took over.


I got a feeling Jon Favreau and Dave Filoni will have control of Star Wars creatively heading into the future with Feige sort of having a hands off approval role on the overall direction.  It wouldn't surprise me if Favreau gets responsibility of rescuing the Indiana Jones restart with Feige signing off on the plans with that, too.


----------



## rteetz

tlmadden73 said:


> Just seems to prove that Kathleen Kennedy isn't on the same page with the big boss and hasn't made good decisions with the films in the franchise since she took over.


She was picked by Lucas you know. I’m a fan of Kennedy.


----------



## Brianstl

rteetz said:


> She was picked by Lucas you know. I’m a fan of Kennedy.


Lucas made a mistake.  See has gone through directors at an amazing rate.  Who wants to work somewhere when the person running the studio is going to cut them off at the knees before they even finish a movie?

Plus, in over seven years she has been unable to get anything off the ground with the Indiana Jones franchise.


----------



## rteetz

Brianstl said:


> Lucas made a mistake.  See has gone through directors at an amazing rate.  Who wants to work somewhere when the person running the studio is going to cut them off at the knees before they even finish a movie?
> 
> Plus, in over seven years she has been unable to get anything off the ground with the Indiana Jones franchise.


See that doesn’t bother me. I haven’t been disappointed by anything that’s come out of LucasFilm. Change directors 100 times as long as the quality is still there. I know that’s subjective but  I’m happy as a Star Wars fan. I’m not as much an Indy fan.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/disn...do-airport-miami-tampa-and-walt-disney-world/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/reimagined-epcot-entrance-takes-shape-with-new-trees-planted/


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> She was picked by Lucas you know. I’m a fan of Kennedy.


I'm withholding judgement until I see this movie. I've personally felt like the first 2 in this trilogy were disjointed in terms of story. This one needs to tie it together and wrap up the arc. Making sure that happens should be a significant part of her job as the franchise custodian and a good bit of how she is judged. We will see.

That being said, I really liked 3 of the 4 Star Wars cinema offerings and, while I have big issues with Last Jedi, it's not like I hated it. So even if this story doesn't do a good job of tying it up and putting a bow on it, so long as I enjoy it, going 4/5 is pretty good in my opinion. That's similar to my enjoyment rate of Marvel movies and I'm pretty happy with Feige.

That being said, Feige did a masterful job tying an even more expanded universe together. Even more directors, characters, and storylines. Kennedy has it easier and so far I feel like we've had Iron Man 1 (pretty good and exciting) and Thor: The Dark World ... Will we get Endgame from Kennedy or will we get Age of Ultron?


----------



## Brianstl

rteetz said:


> See that doesn’t bother me. I haven’t been disappointed by anything that’s come out of LucasFilm. Change directors 100 times as long as the quality is still there. I know that’s subjective but  I’m happy as a Star Wars fan. I’m not as much an Indy fan.


But Kennedy runs a film studio.  That means she has to be able to find talented people to work for her and she doesn't have the JJ/Bad Robot team now that it is headed to Warner.  Also, Disney paid $4 billion for Lucasfilm.  Disney needs to be able to capitalize on the Indiana Jones franchise in addition to Star Wars if they ever want that deal to make financial sense.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/reimagined-epcot-entrance-takes-shape-with-new-trees-planted/



That will look gorgeous eventually!


----------



## sherlockmiles

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/reimagined-epcot-entrance-takes-shape-with-new-trees-planted/


yeah - fountain out front.......


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Garden Rocks Talent, Topiaries, and More Announced for Epcot International Flower & Garden Festival


----------



## loutoo

Brianstl said:


> Also, Disney paid $4 billion for Lucasfilm. Disney needs to be able to capitalize on the Indiana Jones franchise in addition to Star Wars if they ever want that deal to make financial sense.


Since acquisition disney has released 4 movies.  They total approx $1.1 billion in production cost.  You can probably figure around $2 billion total after advertising.  They had com ined box office of nearly $5 billion.  That is. Profit of $3 billion and doesnt include DVD or streaming.  It also doesnt include licensing, merch, books, tv shows, comic books, theme park attractions.  Disney could ignore every other aspect of the acquisition outside of SW theatrical releases and it was still a good purchase which makes financial sense.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Duffy’s Friend CookieAnn to Debut at Shanghai Disney Resort December 26


----------



## jknezek

loutoo said:


> Since acquisition disney has released 4 movies.  They total approx $1.1 billion in production cost.  You can probably figure around $2 billion total after advertising.  They had com ined box office of nearly $5 billion.  That is. Profit of $3 billion and doesnt include DVD or streaming.  It also doesnt include licensing, merch, books, tv shows, comic books, theme park attractions.  Disney could ignore every other aspect of the acquisition outside of SW theatrical releases and it was still a good purchase which makes financial sense.


I agree with you. But it's important to remember Disney only gets 50-60% of the ticket revenue. There is no doubt LucasFilm was a good purchase. They will make back their investment and have probably covered a significant fraction already including DVDs, merchandise, and more outside the ticket revenue. Of course they ploughed 2B more back into the Parks and that will take a while to recoup. But the nearly $5 billion in box office is probably only $2.5-2.75 Disney.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

ABC Puts Romantic Anthology Series “Epic” From “Once Upon a Time” Creators Into Development


----------



## DGsAtBLT

My post got deleted without a message so not sure if it was content or just the site referenced? @rteetz can you let me know so I dont do it again?


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Adventure Takes Flight: Delta’s In-Flight Entertainment to Include Favorites From Disney+


----------



## rteetz

DGsAtBLT said:


> My post got deleted without a message so not sure if it was content or just the site referenced? @rteetz can you let me know so I dont do it again?


The site you are referring to is not allowed here.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Original Series Based on Touchstone’s “Turner and Hooch” In The Works for Disney+


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> The site you are referring to is not allowed here.



Thanks.

Assuming it’s okay to share the content then? A Riviera Murphy bed fell off the wall and collapsed onto the person sleeping in it, she is mostly okay but eek!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.ocregister.com/2019/12/...-roam-freely-around-disneylands-galaxys-edge/


----------



## Firebird060

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/disn...do-airport-miami-tampa-and-walt-disney-world/



This to me is the most intriguing bit of news for the day.  Advanced talks on this with Disneys political resources could be a great benefit to this project.  Getting the Rail line through Orlando zoning and traffic from the airport is no small feat. With Disney "Encouraging" the local  and state governments it could be more easily done than just Virgin alone.  Now the question is where would they put the Station on Disney Property,  transportation hub is to crowded as it is  and Disney Springs although already full of great transport offerings would be a nightmare if you add train unloading busses durring the day.   It wouldnt be a bad thing to put it off down by World Drive near the World Wide of Sports Complex.  Puts its Central to the Entrance to the World  but right off of the Highway and away from most of the resorts and parks, and the line could then continue down to Tampa following 4.   All in all in the terms of trains it would be a decent straight shot as long as the land can be acquired and the zoning figured out


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Garden Rocks Talent, Topiaries, and More Announced for Epcot International Flower & Garden Festival



My first flower/garden trip, so excited!


----------



## sachilles

Firebird060 said:


> This to me is the most intriguing bit of news for the day.  Advanced talks on this with Disneys political resources could be a great benefit to this project.  Getting the Rail line through Orlando zoning and traffic from the airport is no small feat. With Disney "Encouraging" the local  and state governments it could be more easily done than just Virgin alone.  Now the question is where would they put the Station on Disney Property,  transportation hub is to crowded as it is  and Disney Springs although already full of great transport offerings would be a nightmare if you add train unloading busses durring the day.   It wouldnt be a bad thing to put it off down by World Drive near the World Wide of Sports Complex.  Puts its Central to the Entrance to the World  but right off of the Highway and away from most of the resorts and parks, and the line could then continue down to Tampa following 4.   All in all in the terms of trains it would be a decent straight shot as long as the land can be acquired and the zoning figured out


My understanding from previous threads on the rail project, is that A site on Disney property is already selected, but not at the springs or the transportation center. I want to say it's near I high school on I-4, but need to confirm.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/reimagined-epcot-entrance-takes-shape-with-new-trees-planted/


Man . .between this and all the other changes Epcot will no longer make me feel like I'm stuck in the 80s!.  Add in the changes at DHS .. how will I relive my youth? Guess I will just have to live vicariously through my kids! 

Seriously though -- both park updates long overdue and I am looking forward to experiencing them in 2020 and 2021. A park (look at Magic Kingdom) can age well, those two parks did not.


----------



## Moliphino

jknezek said:


> In lots of states its real easy to carry. Even concealed. In AL, people carry everywhere, every way, and they would consider carrying an unloaded firearm pretty useless. So I could see someone forgetting. I'm not excusing it. There is no excuse. I'm also not playing at any politics here, just making a statement. I'm from NJ even though I now live in AL, so it's one of those things I recognize is simply different from where I grew up.
> 
> I will say though, that as someone who has never carried, people here in AL often find it strange. My wife's car was broken into and her purse was stolen. When the police officer arrived he could not believe we were not reporting a stolen gun from the break in. Asked several times and even reminded us several times that not reporting a stolen weapon is a crime. We had to convince him we were not, and never had been, gun owners and, therefore, there was no gun to steal in the car.
> 
> So yeah, depending on where you are from, having a gun in your bag can be as common as your wallet or makeup. Again, not an excuse. But when you put it in perspective, the TSA confiscates on average more than 10 firearms per day in airport checks. The vast majority are loaded. I'm surprised it doesn't happen more at Disney given the short driving distance from many easy carry states.
> 
> As for trying to go through the no bag line... well... that definitely does add to the suspicions...



It was the attempt to avoid the bag check that made me doubt his forgetfulness.


----------



## OSUZorba

jknezek said:


> In lots of states its real easy to carry. Even concealed. In AL, people carry everywhere, every way, and they would consider carrying an unloaded firearm pretty useless. So I could see someone forgetting. I'm not excusing it. There is no excuse. I'm also not playing at any politics here, just making a statement. I'm from NJ even though I now live in AL, so it's one of those things I recognize is simply different from where I grew up.
> 
> I will say though, that as someone who has never carried, people here in AL often find it strange. My wife's car was broken into and her purse was stolen. When the police officer arrived he could not believe we were not reporting a stolen gun from the break in. Asked several times and even reminded us several times that not reporting a stolen weapon is a crime. We had to convince him we were not, and never had been, gun owners and, therefore, there was no gun to steal in the car.
> 
> So yeah, depending on where you are from, having a gun in your bag can be as common as your wallet or makeup. Again, not an excuse. But when you put it in perspective, the TSA confiscates on average more than 10 firearms per day in airport checks. The vast majority are loaded. I'm surprised it doesn't happen more at Disney given the short driving distance from many easy carry states.
> 
> As for trying to go through the no bag line... well... that definitely does add to the suspicions...


Since he was charged, I'm guessing they thought he was knowingly trying to bring it in. I know there is a huge difference in how you're treated at the airport if it's an accident vs on purpose.

When I worked at an airline, a guy I worked with got fired and arrested for purposefully trying to carry a gun through security. He had accidentally left it in a check bag and he flew into somewhere having a gun was illegal. So he thought he'd try to sneak it back home in his carry on and got caught.


----------



## jknezek

OSUZorba said:


> Since he was charged, I'm guessing they thought he was knowingly trying to bring it in. I know there is a huge difference in how you're treated at the airport if it's an accident vs on purpose.
> 
> When I worked at an airline, a guy I worked with got fired and arrested for purposefully trying to carry a gun through security. He had accidentally left it in a check bag and he flew into somewhere having a gun was illegal. So he thought he'd try to sneak it back home in his carry on and got caught.


I would say the fact he didn't have a concealed carry permit was a major factor in getting charged as well.


----------



## Mr. Drauer

sachilles said:


> My understanding from previous threads on the rail project, is that A site on Disney property is already selected, but not at the springs or the transportation center. I want to say it's near I high school on I-4, but need to confirm.


Correct - nothing has changed as to the potential location.  Also, nothing has changed in terms of a route from the Airport, down the 417 to I-4.  FDOT has not made any progress with ROW usage agreements either.


----------



## wareagle57

Lots of black smoke coming from what looks like the Pop/Hilton Bonnet Creek area. Any reports of anything? Probably nothing but it looked pretty big from 192. It’s less black now from my balcony.


----------



## rteetz

wareagle57 said:


> Lots of black smoke coming from what looks like the Pop/Hilton Bonnet Creek area. Any reports of anything? Probably nothing but it looked pretty big from 192. It’s less black now from my balcony.


Nothing that I have seen.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/disney-cancels-late-spirit-of-aloha-dinner-show-tonight/


----------



## Turn the Page

OSUZorba said:


> Since he was charged, I'm guessing they thought he was knowingly trying to bring it in. I know there is a huge difference in how you're treated at the airport if it's an accident vs on purpose.
> 
> When I worked at an airline, a guy I worked with got fired and arrested for purposefully trying to carry a gun through security. He had accidentally left it in a check bag and he flew into somewhere having a gun was illegal. So he thought he'd try to sneak it back home in his carry on and got caught.



In summer 2018 a state representative in my state got arrested for trying to take a backpack with a handgun onto a plane.  He claimed he put it in the backpack to keep it away from the kids attending his child's birthday party earlier that day and forgot it was in there.  He had to pay a fine but wasn't prosecuted beyond that.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/for-here-and-to-go-options-added-to-mobile-order/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/revi...ts-at-sunshine-tree-terrace-in-magic-kingdom/


----------



## jade1

DGsAtBLT said:


> A Riviera Murphy bed fell off the wall and collapsed onto the person sleeping in it.



Maybe they were Cone heads. I'm kidding-hope their OK, really odd it would give away.


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/reimagined-epcot-entrance-takes-shape-with-new-trees-planted/


This is going to be so much more pleasant than walking through the tombstones.


----------



## OSUZorba

Sweettears said:


> This is going to be so much more pleasant than walking through the tombstones.


I know I have the unpopular opinion in that I liked the leave a legacy monuments, even though I didn't have a picture on them. But I'm sure this will be better.


----------



## Sweettears

OSUZorba said:


> I know I have the unpopular opinion in that I liked the leave a legacy monuments, even though I didn't have a picture on them. But I'm sure this will be better.


I don’t believe that I objected to the monuments as much as how they were displayed.  It was pretty stark landscaping wise.


----------



## Moliphino

Sweettears said:


> I don’t believe that I objected to the monuments as much as how they were displayed.  It was pretty stark landscaping wise.



I just hated the traffic flow around them.


----------



## The Pho

*News* somewhat

Cool feel good article

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/bus...0191217-4qtaf2xnwratdg5zljv6do4gwa-story.html


----------



## crazy4wdw

Sweettears said:


> This is going to be so much more pleasant than walking through the tombstones.


Do we yet the location to where  the millennium photos will be moved?


----------



## crazy4wdw

DGsAtBLT said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Assuming it’s okay to share the content then? A Riviera Murphy bed fell off the wall and collapsed onto the person sleeping in it, she is mostly okay but eek!


Appears Disney is asking guests at the Rivera not to use the trundle beds:
https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/guests-at-disneys-riviera-resort-asked-not-to-use-trundle-beds/


----------



## Sweettears

crazy4wdw said:


> Do we yet the location to where  the millennium photos will be moved?


I’m not certain but I thought that I heard that they were going to located somewhere near the entrance but further back closer to the parking along the side.


----------



## PolyRob

crazy4wdw said:


> Appears Disney is asking guests at the Rivera not to use the trundle beds:
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/guests-at-disneys-riviera-resort-asked-not-to-use-trundle-beds/


If this tiny murphy bed wasn't secured properly, what makes everyone think the queen sleeper attached to the couch doesn't need to be double checked?


----------



## rteetz

Sweettears said:


> I’m not certain but I thought that I heard that they were going to located somewhere near the entrance but further back closer to the parking along the side.


Yes they’ll be outside the gates


----------



## OSUZorba

Sweettears said:


> I don’t believe that I objected to the monuments as much as how they were displayed.  It was pretty stark landscaping wise.


I think it is that I never saw Epcot without them and I thought it matched future world, so to me it fit. I agree with those that didn't like the traffic flow.


----------



## Mal6586

PolyRob said:


> If this tiny murphy bed wasn't secured properly, what makes everyone think the queen sleeper attached to the couch doesn't need to be double checked?


That’s a great point. The picture I saw of the toppled trundle bed had what looked like 1 inch screws on the back. How anyone could think that would hold a whole bed is beyond me.


----------



## OSUZorba

Mal6586 said:


> That’s a great point. The picture I saw of the toppled trundle bed had what looked like 1 inch screws on the back. How anyone could think that would hold a whole bed is beyond me.


I'm pretty they used steel studs on that building, so longer screws wouldn't have any more real grip.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FYI - new process for securing Boarding Groups at GE implemented today and people that showed up super early are not happy

Basically they let you in the gates about 30 mins early like recent days but the app didn't open the join boarding group option until 7am. And then it was a free for all to see who could get in and what BG you got.  Basically no benefit to the people that got there at 4am vs those that got there at 6:45.

In the long run I get the idea from Disney's point if view, but for today a lot of unhappy campers


----------



## Firebird060

Wonder how no one checked off on the bed before grand opening.   You would think the punch list would include weight testing the installed beds before signing off on it.  At least  a small sample size. I mean there is a chance that it is a one off issue and Disney is taking precaution on this as to not have another safety issue after the whole Skyliner episode.  Or it really could be that all were installed without the proper safety precautions and furniture restraints.


----------



## nkosiek

TheMaxRebo said:


> FYI - new process for securing Boarding Groups at GE implemented today and people that showed up super early are not happy
> 
> Basically they let you in the gates about 30 mins early like recent days but the app didn't open the join boarding group option until 7am. And then it was a free for all to see who could get in and what BG you got.  Basically no benefit to the people that got there at 4am vs those that got there at 6:45.
> 
> In the long run I get the idea from Disney's point if view, but for today a lot of unhappy campers


I was down there last week and with 2 little ones couldn't make it early enough to get a BG. I frankly wasn't bothered as we'll be back. That said, I'm down with this approach. Disney can't keep asking its staff to keep coming in earlier and earlier due to this 1 ride, especially as they've had the whole park open. I think with the coming week and lots of park newbies, waiting until park opening to obtain a BG will mean they face less blow-back from all those  people showing up on sight next week. I'd imagine that if you were in the park at 7am, you got a BG; it may not have been the one you wanted, but you got one nonetheless.


----------



## Helvetica

As much as I enjoyed Extra Extra Magic Hours when they opened Smuggler’s Run, it seems like they should have done it for Rise instead. It’s just a shame that they’re still working out the bugs.

Hopefully they get it all figured out soon.


----------



## dlavender

TheMaxRebo said:


> FYI - new process for securing Boarding Groups at GE implemented today and people that showed up super early are not happy
> 
> Basically they let you in the gates about 30 mins early like recent days but the app didn't open the join boarding group option until 7am. And then it was a free for all to see who could get in and what BG you got.  Basically no benefit to the people that got there at 4am vs those that got there at 6:45.
> 
> In the long run I get the idea from Disney's point if view, but for today a lot of unhappy campers



I get what Disney is doing, but wow, the communication on this from day 1 has been somewhat disappointing.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dlavender said:


> I get what Disney is doing, but wow, the communication on this from day 1 has been somewhat disappointing.



Though at this point even if Disney announced this new process yesterday for today, people wouldn't have believed them and showed up early anywya


----------



## Firebird060

TheMaxRebo said:


> FYI - new process for securing Boarding Groups at GE implemented today and people that showed up super early are not happy
> 
> Basically they let you in the gates about 30 mins early like recent days but the app didn't open the join boarding group option until 7am. And then it was a free for all to see who could get in and what BG you got.  Basically no benefit to the people that got there at 4am vs those that got there at 6:45.
> 
> In the long run I get the idea from Disney's point if view, but for today a lot of unhappy campers


Heres the question,  do you need to be on Disney Wifi for the boarding group option to trigger?  Or does your GPS just need to register that you are in the gates and the app register you went in the turn styles and marked your ticket at Hollywood Studios? Im just curious on how the tech is really authenticating you are at Hollywood studios as well as if its AP ticket holders who are showing up as not in the park? 

In my opinion there should also be no benifit from arriving at 4 am compared to 6:45  thats how rope drop always worked.  You got in early to wait to access the park doesnt open till 7 so no one should get the benifits of a business before the business is officially open for the day. I mean i enjoy gaming the Disney system as much as the next person when it comes to promotions and discounts,  but not being happy because someone else who got there before opening but not as early as me gets the same chance as getting to access a feature of a land once it opens is just silly.  They paid the same fee They both were their when the feature became live,  just because the 4:30 person wasted more of  their own free time doesnt mean their money is any different then the person who arrive a bit later but still before official opening.


----------



## The Pho

Firebird060 said:


> Heres the question, do you need to be on Disney Wifi for the boarding group option to trigger? Or does your GPS just need to register that you are in the gates and the app register you went in the turn styles and marked your ticket at Hollywood Studios? Im just curious on how the tech is really authenticating you are at Hollywood studios as well as if its AP ticket holders who are showing up as not in the park?


It only looks to see if you used your ticket to enter the park, nothing else.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Firebird060 said:


> Heres the question,  do you need to be on Disney Wifi for the boarding group option to trigger?  Or does your GPS just need to register that you are in the gates and the app register you went in the turn styles and marked your ticket at Hollywood Studios? Im just curious on how the tech is really authenticating you are at Hollywood studios as well as if its AP ticket holders who are showing up as not in the park?
> 
> In my opinion there should also be no benifit from arriving at 4 am compared to 6:45  thats how rope drop always worked.  You got in early to wait to access the park doesnt open till 7 so no one should get the benifits of a business before the business is officially open for the day. I mean i enjoy gaming the Disney system as much as the next person when it comes to promotions and discounts,  but not being happy because someone else who got there before opening but not as early as me gets the same chance as getting to access a feature of a land once it opens is just silly.  They paid the same fee They both were their when the feature became live,  just because the 4:30 person wasted more of  their own free time doesnt mean their money is any different then the person who arrive a bit later but still before official opening.



Doesn't matter if on their WiFi or just on your cellular network - just tells that ticket scanned at tapstyle


----------



## dlavender

TheMaxRebo said:


> Though at this point even if Disney announced this new process yesterday for today, people wouldn't have believed them and showed up early anywya



Yeah that's true, but they couldn't be mad at least....

But I'm glad they will have it all worked out by the time we get there in a month or so.


----------



## Mzpalmtree

TheMaxRebo said:


> Though at this point even if Disney announced this new process yesterday for today, people wouldn't have believed them and showed up early anywya


I agree that people wouldn’t have believed them but at least there would have been a warning and it might have gone a ways toward regaining people’s trust that they stand behind what they say in the long term. I think they really messed up by not issuing a statement after the infamous EMH debacle addressing why they opened before they said they were going to if indeed it was a safety issue and remind people that safety is a primary concern and that guests could help them by not queuing up until closer to park opening. Probably no one would have listened but it would be harder for people to say they lied.


----------



## Firebird060

hmm if its as basic as just tapstyle entry then I wonder about why it was saying people weren't in the park a hour after they supposedly scanned in.  You would think there My Disney experience app would show there tickets and such.  This again makes me wonder if it was AP holders who it really doesnt matter how many times they enter a park or not and whose park entry and tickets are tracked differently then those that are set days.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Firebird060 said:


> hmm if its as basic as just tapstyle entry then I wonder about why it was saying people weren't in the park a hour after they supposedly scanned in.  You would think there My Disney experience app would show there tickets and such.  This again makes me wonder if it was AP holders who it really doesnt matter how many times they enter a park or not and whose park entry and tickets are tracked differently then those that are set days.



are people saying this?

Today it was a different procedure that even if you got into the park earlier than the posted opening time (which for today was 7am) they only turned on the boarding groups at 7am.

But for those people that arrived at, say, 7:02, as soon as they tap in (or it can take a minute or two to recognize that you have taped in) they would be able to join a BG right then


----------



## Mzpalmtree

Firebird060 said:


> hmm if its as basic as just tapstyle entry then I wonder about why it was saying people weren't in the park a hour after they supposedly scanned in.  You would think there My Disney experience app would show there tickets and such.  This again makes me wonder if it was AP holders who it really doesnt matter how many times they enter a park or not and whose park entry and tickets are tracked differently then those that are set days.


Our group was one that had trouble with a member not being recognized as in the park. We consisted of 3 AP holders and one regular ticket holder. My daughter (an AP holder) was the one who didn’t register, but she also had issues with the tap stile not reading her finger after multiple attempts so I thought it had more to do with that. We went again the day after and had no issues.


----------



## The Pho

Firebird060 said:


> hmm if its as basic as just tapstyle entry then I wonder about why it was saying people weren't in the park a hour after they supposedly scanned in.  You would think there My Disney experience app would show there tickets and such.  This again makes me wonder if it was AP holders who it really doesnt matter how many times they enter a park or not and whose park entry and tickets are tracked differently then those that are set days.


Ultimately the system simply doesn’t work that well.   One in my party simply never showed up in the park, even hours later.  We had to talk to guest services everyday to get her a boarding group.  Disney blamed it on how many magic bands they have (it’s a lot).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

New "Villians Cursed Caravan" and more announced for Villains after hours events in 2020 at Magic Kingdom


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1207300738671661058


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...eyland-resort-express-bus-service-in-january/


----------



## MaC410

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...eyland-resort-express-bus-service-in-january/



Was this a popular service? When my wife and I took our first ever trip to Disneyland this summer I feel like all I saw were pretty bad reviews about this service. A lot of complaints about how long it took for a bus to show up and how long it took to get to your hotel. We love the magical express for Disney World and we use it every time. We chose to do Uber when we went to Disneyland.


----------



## rteetz

MaC410 said:


> Was this a popular service? When my wife and I took our first ever trip to Disneyland this summer I feel like all I saw were pretty bad reviews about this service. A lot of complaints about how long it took for a bus to show up and how long it took to get to your hotel. We love the magical express for Disney World and we use it every time. We chose to do Uber when we went to Disneyland.


I’m not too sure. Most people I talk to use other modes outside of this so I’m guessing not as popular.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Guess Rise of the Resistance couldn't stand Flight of Passage taking some of its headlines, so they have added mid-queue access to bathrooms as well:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1207367054929600514


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disney offers 1-day ticket or replacement hard ticket event to rain soaked guests at last nights Christmas Party 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1207370487363489792

and of course the first comment to this post is someone complaining that it rained when they went o the Halloween party and didn't get any compenstaion ... since, goodness forbid Disney does something nice without someone complaining


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disney offers 1-day ticket or replacement hard ticket event to rain soaked guests at last nights Christmas Party
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1207370487363489792
> 
> and of course the first comment to this post is someone complaining that it rained when they went o the Halloween party and didn't get any compenstaion ... since, goodness forbid Disney does something nice without someone complaining


This is pretty standard.  I’ve had multiple parties rained out on me over the years.  Disney has always offered a free ticket to another one.


----------



## SG131

The Pho said:


> This is pretty standard.  I’ve had multiple parties rained out on me over the years.  Disney has always offered a free ticket to another one.


I had a party rained a couple years ago, but at the time didn't know to go to GR and ask for compensation since the tickets said they don't cancel for weather.  I found out afterwards that a bunch of people went and a refund or new tickets.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/ride...stle-suite-with-nfl-experience-of-a-lifetime/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Classic Games: “Aladdin” and “The Lion King” Available Now in Retro Edition Bundles at Best Buy


----------



## firefly_ris

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney Classic Games: “Aladdin” and “The Lion King” Available Now in Retro Edition Bundles at Best Buy




Pretty neat. I still have (and recently played) TLK and Aladdin on SNES. This is interesting with the multiple versions though.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/perm...Qvav9RH3906Xh-cQuyN_AbwfyDE9KoK3qEIHQJGvwCFBA


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/new-...ife-show-has-multiple-sold-out-dates-already/


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/new-...ife-show-has-multiple-sold-out-dates-already/


 Looks like a great show!  Im hoping to go during our Sept trip.  Is there any idea of when tickets will be released for Sep and later?


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...d-park-hours/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q1wo121220190005G


----------



## crazy4wdw

I wish these had been available last week!
http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2019/...ble-mug-is-here-and-its-giving-us-a-new-hope/


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/new-...ife-show-has-multiple-sold-out-dates-already/


Wow, glad I got my tickets when I did. My night isn't sold out yet, but looks very full!


----------



## MissGina5

Slow news day huh? Must be because it's Star Wars tonight!!
...or my day is just crawling


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...s-available-at-disney-parks-around-the-world/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Save up to 25% on a Stay at a Disneyland Resort Hotel in Spring 2020


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Shanghai Disney Resort Moving From Three- to Four-Tiered Pricing Structure in June 2020


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MissGina5 said:


> Slow news day huh? Must be because it's Star Wars tonight!!
> ...or my day is just crawling



yeah, i think a lot of attention with Star Wars opening and then also the change in Boarding Group process for Rise of the Resistance


----------



## sachilles

Certainly looks like RotR has turned a corner this week in terms of break downs and the speed/capacity of the attraction.

In another thread someone suggest a software update/patch for the ride was to be release this past monday, and that seems to coincide with the improvements.
It seems break downs have been minimal and speed has increased daily since then.
The variable is boarding group size which we don't know. If its been consistent all along then this is very good sign.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/guests-evacuated-from-flight-of-passage/


----------



## Spridell

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/guests-evacuated-from-flight-of-passage/



Reports on twitter saying it caught fire.  WOW that would be nuts for this attraction to go down for a period of time during the busiest time of the year.

EDIT: Now saying "fire alarm" so maybe no fire. 

If i am not mistaken there was a fire alarm issue last year or so when it kept going off


----------



## SealedSeven

Spridell said:


> Reports on twitter saying it caught fire.  WOW that would be nuts for this attraction to go down for a period of time during the busiest time of the year.
> 
> EDIT: Now saying "fire alarm" so maybe no fire.
> 
> If i am not mistaken there was a fire alarm issue last year or so when it kept going off



Looks like they only speculate fire alarm due last years issue. Still lot of hear-say as to what's going on currently. Have one friend mentioning all of Pandora is evacuating now, which I can't confirm yet.


----------



## The Pho

SealedSeven said:


> Looks like they only speculate fire alarm due last years issue. Still lot of hear-say as to what's going on currently. Have one friend mentioning all of Pandora is evacuating now, which I can't confirm yet.


They’ll evacuate both rides for a fire alarm in either of them.  The entire land would be very different.


----------



## Spridell

SealedSeven said:


> Looks like they only speculate fire alarm due last years issue. Still lot of hear-say as to what's going on currently. Have one friend mentioning all of Pandora is evacuating now, which I can't confirm yet.



If it is ALL of Pandora I would think we are looking at a much bigger problem then fire alarms.

Looks like same person is saying on twitter "flames were bursting out of the wall"

lets see what confirmation we can get.  I am sure @rteetz is all over this


----------



## sachilles

Both rides are in the same building. So an issue like a fire alarm would affect both rides.
Not good. Finally get RotR figured out, and something else throws a monkey wrench at operations.


----------



## sachilles

Twitter suggests a guest had seizure, family member panicked and pulled fire alarm on flight of passage.


----------



## Spridell

According to MDE app it is back up and running with a 210 min wait.

Looks like it wasn't fire but if it was guest with seizure hope they will be ok.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/upda...H1fOoodnjOk6t6N30N3a4zQx6PPm7blPNLBl_s8r3Nmrs


----------



## jknezek

Spridell said:


> If it is ALL of Pandora I would think we are looking at a much bigger problem then fire alarms.
> 
> Looks like same person is saying on twitter "flames were bursting out of the wall"
> 
> lets see what confirmation we can get.  I am sure @rteetz is all over this


I'm thinking you should unfollow this person...


----------



## mikeamizzle

fake news on twitter? shocking


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-world-war-ii-veteran-who-helped-build-epcot/


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-world-war-ii-veteran-who-helped-build-epcot/


Glad to see this story getting more coverage.


----------



## ksromack

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Guess Rise of the Resistance couldn't stand Flight of Passage taking some of its headlines, so they have added mid-queue access to bathrooms as well:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1207367054929600514


While we were in line during an "extended" downtime, CMs came around and took people from the line to the restroom...and it was said that they were employee restrooms.  I wonder if these are the same ones?


crazy4wdw said:


> I wish these had been available last week!
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2019/...ble-mug-is-here-and-its-giving-us-a-new-hope/


Oh, me too!  We paid the extra $10 for the Skyliner metal refillable mugs (we were on the dining plan).  I would have much preferred these beauties!  We just checked out 5 days ago!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Poster for new scene added to Star Tours  today


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1207995627893862400


----------



## The Pho

*News*

Skywalker Thursday previews on par with Last Jedi. 

https://deadline.com/2019/12/star-w...weekend-box-office-cats-bombshell-1202814594/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

May be a bit of a spoiler but two new lightsabers at Dok Ondars from The Rise of Skywalker

*https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/two-...bers-now-available-in-star-wars-galaxys-edge/*


----------



## The Pho

*News*

Skywalker bombing in China. Now expected to gross about 15% of what Force Awakens did over there. So Disney’s cut of the earnings would amount to about $4 million total if this is correct. 

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/n...-rise-skywalker-beaten-by-local-films-1264388


----------



## jknezek

The Pho said:


> *News*
> 
> Skywalker bombing in China. Now expected to gross about 15% of what Force Awakens did over there. So Disney’s cut of the earnings would amount to about $4 million total if this is correct.
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/n...-rise-skywalker-beaten-by-local-films-1264388


Yes. But Star Wars was never big in China. That being said, this will be an interesting moment for Star Wars.


----------



## The Pho

jknezek said:


> Yes. But Star Wars was never big in China. That being said, this will be an interesting moment for Star Wars.


It’s not a huge surprise and it had solid competition over there.  Still managed to miss the projections though.  Meanwhile the rest of the world will be seeing it.


----------



## Farro

jknezek said:


> Yes. But Star Wars was never big in China. That being said, this will be an interesting moment for Star Wars.



For the Star Wars genre itself - don't worry, The Mandalorian is saving it all!!!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-inspired-by-star-wars-the-rise-of-skywalker/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 The Friar’s Nook Offering Breakfast Options Through Jan. 4 at Magic Kingdom


----------



## mandis77

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney Classic Games: “Aladdin” and “The Lion King” Available Now in Retro Edition Bundles at Best Buy



this is so cool.  I talk to my kids about the Aladdin game all the time!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ns-parade-debuting-feb-28-at-disneyland-park/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2019/12/special-holiday-treats-come-to-disney-cruise-line/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/walt...-a-more-intense-version-of-flight-of-passage/


----------



## sachilles

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/walt...-a-more-intense-version-of-flight-of-passage/


Makes you wonder if they could split the experience like mission space, to have more intense and less intense versions.


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> Makes you wonder if they could split the experience like mission space, to have more intense and less intense versions.


Not sure they would at this point due to the popularity.


----------



## sachilles

rteetz said:


> Not sure they would at this point due to the popularity.


No reason to, but correct me if I'm wrong, it isn't running full capacity due to overheating concerns.
My thought is when the next Avatar movie comes out, it could be updated similar to Star Tours adding new scenes.


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> No reason to, but correct me if I'm wrong, it isn't running full capacity due to overheating concerns.
> My thought is when the next Avatar movie comes out, it could be updated similar to Star Tours adding new scenes.


The overheating isn't much of an issue anymore. It runs as well as it can.

This ride isn't based on the films either but the planet the film takes place on.


----------



## Firebird060

I’m looking forward to ride technology that gets rid of 3D glasses for things like pandora


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> The overheating isn't much of an issue anymore. It runs as well as it can.
> 
> This ride isn't based on the films either but the planet the film takes place on.



The other thing is the setting in AK is like 100 years after the film(s) take place. So I more think that the ride is giving us a preview of future films. (My understanding is a lot of underwater stuff in the next one.)


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> The other thing is the setting in AK is like 100 years after the film(s) take place. So I more think that the ride is giving us a preview of future films. (My understanding is a lot of underwater stuff in the next one.)


Its only 20 years but same idea


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Big Thunder to have rehab starting in May 2020


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1208114010249408516


----------



## PolyRob

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Big Thunder to have rehab starting in May 2020
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1208114010249408516


I guess still no DL effects since it is so short


----------



## HuskieJohn

PolyRob said:


> I guess still no DL effects since it is so short


I guess WDW ran out of money...  

Really though while I am disappointed that it wont be plussed for you all in the near future, I am happy it will be open for my trip.


----------



## Ambehnke

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Big Thunder to have rehab starting in May 2020


My heart sunk! I was worried it would be another thing down during our January trip!


----------



## scrappinginontario

PolyRob said:


> I guess still no DL effects since it is so short


What are DL effects?


----------



## rteetz

scrappinginontario said:


> What are DL effects?


The explosion effects in the final lift hill. Paris also has them.


----------



## PolyRob

scrappinginontario said:


> What are DL effects?


Disneyland's Big Thunder got a bunch of extra effects during a refurb that really blows WDW's away! I have a DL trip coming up and have been watching vlogs and it looks really fun!


----------



## Helvetica

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Big Thunder to have rehab starting in May 2020



That's a bit of a bummer. It's going to be closed all but my departure day for my May 2020 trip. Not a huge deal, I'll be back in September. 

 I guess I'll have to decide if I want to do Disney After Hours at MK or AK in May or not at all.


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Big Thunder to have rehab starting in May 2020




So it starts for my May trip...actually I don't really care about this one as long as Splash is open. Splash was closed during October for my last trip and I was really bummed about it!

Thunder Mountain - I've been on so many times, I can miss it this trip.  We arrive 5/6, if refurb starts late maybe we'll go there on arrival day and ride it!

So far for May -

MK - Thunder Mountain
Epcot - Spaceship Earth (not confirmed, but strong rumor)
AK - ???
DHS - ???

Am I missing anything?


----------



## 5kidsmommy

PolyRob said:


> Disneyland's Big Thunder got a bunch of extra effects during a refurb that really blows WDW's away! I have a DL trip coming up and have been watching vlogs and it looks really fun!



I grew up going to DL and Big Thunder was always my favorite ride. Now we go to WDW because it's closer for us, I love the ride at WDW but it will never compare to DL's version. Man, I really need to book a DL trip.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> So it starts for my May trip...actually I don't really care about this one as long as Splash is open. Splash was closed during October for my last trip and I was really bummed about it!
> 
> Thunder Mountain - I've been on so many times, I can miss it this trip.  We arrive 5/6, if refurb starts late maybe we'll go there on arrival day and ride it!
> 
> So far for May -
> 
> MK - Thunder Mountain
> Epcot - Spaceship Earth (not confirmed, but strong rumor)
> AK - ???
> DHS - ???
> 
> Am I missing anything?




Looks like Swiss Family Treehouse as well in MK:


----------



## Rivergirl2005

Hey everyone! So excited to be back and planning our next trip...we are looking at summer 2020 but before we decide I wanted to check and see if there were any discussions on when the new Ratatouille ride will open. We usually like to go in June and I see it's supposed to open summer 2020. Has there been any thoughts on what month? We missed toy story land by 1 week last time, just curious to see everyones thoughts. Thanks for the help and really excited to be back


----------



## rteetz

Rivergirl2005 said:


> Hey everyone! So excited to be back and planning our next trip...we are looking at summer 2020 but before we decide I wanted to check and see if there were any discussions on when the new Ratatouille ride will open. We usually like to go in June and I see it's supposed to open summer 2020. Has there been any thoughts on what month? We missed toy story land by 1 week last time, just curious to see everyones thoughts. Thanks for the help and really excited to be back ☺


Expectation is May.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

rteetz said:


> Expectation is May.


Thank you so much! I'm having fun rereading some of the news...it's good to be back


----------



## RivShore

Not sure if this has been posted yet.  Maybe another transportation option coming to WDW...

https://www.bizjournals.com/orlando...es-big-next-step-to.html?ana=yahoo&yptr=yahoo


----------



## dclpluto

I figure someone here will know. Is there anything to see once the credit starts on the Star Wars movie? Don’t want to look it up as I might see spoilers. Thanks


----------



## Brocktoon

dclpluto said:


> I figure someone here will know. Is there anything to see once the credit starts on the Star Wars movie? Don’t want to look it up as I might see spoilers. Thanks



Nope ... no post credits scene to hang around for


----------



## CarolynFH

dclpluto said:


> I figure someone here will know. Is there anything to see once the credit starts on the Star Wars movie? Don’t want to look it up as I might see spoilers. Thanks





Brocktoon said:


> Nope ... no post credits scene to hang around for


Oh good, I'm glad dclpluto asked and Brocktoon answered!  We usually wait for the credits to finish, but I had to GO too quickly yesterday evening!


----------



## crazy4wdw

Netflix lost over one million subscribers to Disney Plus, analyst says

https://www.usatoday.com/story/mone...over-1-m-subscribers-analyst-says/2708831001/


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

crazy4wdw said:


> Netflix lost over one million subscribers to Disney Plus, analyst says
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/mone...over-1-m-subscribers-analyst-says/2708831001/


So I dug deeper.

The company surveyed all of 2,500 people. Sounds like they've extrapolated that out in an *estimate* of subscriber loss by the end of 2019.

The article points out that it's suggested that over a 1/3 of their total estimated loss of subscribership would have happened regardless of Disney+ coming around.

If we're to believe the analytics of the company they estimate over 80% of people have both services.

Now the uniqueness here IMO with Disney+ is that a chunk of us that have it...are not paying for it for.an.entire.year. So will the users that have it for free end up continuing to subscribe IMO is a bigger question. Along with what will the streaming world look like here in a year after even more networks and companies spin off to do their own streaming services.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/rise...wars-launch-bay-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## TomServo27

PolyRob said:


> Disneyland's Big Thunder got a bunch of extra effects during a refurb that really blows WDW's away! I have a DL trip coming up and have been watching vlogs and it looks really fun!


It’s better but I wouldn’t say it blows WDWs version away. Now Space Mountain that’s a different story it does blow WDWs version away.


----------



## jlundeen

The Pho said:


> *News* somewhat
> 
> Cool feel good article
> 
> https://www.orlandosentinel.com/bus...0191217-4qtaf2xnwratdg5zljv6do4gwa-story.html



I'm about 10 pages behind, but this story stopped my mad skimming of threads and brought a little tear to my eyes.  Helps restore a bit a faith in human-kind!


----------



## The Pho

*News*

Skywalker earning about $179 million for domestic opening weekend.   3rd best December opening, behind Last Jedi’s $220 million and Force Awakens $248 million.

$374 million worldwide.  

https://deadline.com/2019/12/star-w...weekend-box-office-cats-bombshell-1202814594/
https://deadline.com/2019/12/star-w...a-global-international-box-office-1202814799/


----------



## skier_pete

The Pho said:


> *News*
> 
> Skywalker earning about $179 million for domestic opening weekend.   3rd best December opening, behind Last Jedi’s $220 million and Force Awakens $248 million.
> 
> $374 million worldwide.
> 
> https://deadline.com/2019/12/star-w...weekend-box-office-cats-bombshell-1202814594/
> https://deadline.com/2019/12/star-w...a-global-international-box-office-1202814799/



I'm not sure how happy Disney is with the numbers - but I bet they are glad it's not doing "Solo" numbers.


----------



## The Pho

********** said:


> I'm not sure how happy Disney is with the numbers - but I bet they are glad it's not doing "Solo" numbers.


It’s an interesting performance, $1 billion isn’t a certainty anymore, which seems crazy for the film billed as the end of the saga.  I can’t imagine Disney is overly pleased, even though they’ll still make a good chunk.  Very interested to see how the drop next weekend plays out, it’ll give us the real readout of the word of mouth.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Pho said:


> *News*
> 
> Skywalker earning about $179 million for domestic opening weekend.   3rd best December opening, behind Last Jedi’s $220 million and Force Awakens $248 million.
> 
> $374 million worldwide.
> 
> https://deadline.com/2019/12/star-w...weekend-box-office-cats-bombshell-1202814594/
> https://deadline.com/2019/12/star-w...a-global-international-box-office-1202814799/



Disney can't be happy with that - all projections I saw out it between $200m and $250m.

Does seem less me word of mouth is generally better than critic reviews so maybe it has some more staying power.  Will be interesting to see how it does over the holidays.

I see very, very few movies more than once in the theater and I want to see this one again (and I have heard similar from others)

I do agree with @**********  that they are at least breathing a sigh of relief they aren't "Solo numbers"


----------



## Brianstl

TheMaxRebo said:


> Disney can't be happy with that - all projections I saw out it between $200m and $250m.
> 
> Does seem less me word of mouth is generally better than critic reviews so maybe it has some more staying power.  Will be interesting to see how it does over the holidays.
> 
> I see very, very few movies more than once in the theater and I want to see this one again (and I have heard similar from others)
> 
> I do agree with @**********  that they are at least breathing a sigh of relief they aren't "Solo numbers"


But this movie cost a lot more to make than Solo, in both production and marketing.


----------



## CastAStone

The Pho said:


> even though they’ll still make a good chunk


When a movie is expected to make a billion five it’s amazing how quickly you can find yourself okaying a billion dollars in spending. Then if it only makes $900M... 

No insider knowledge except that’s always how these things go.


----------



## TomServo27

TheMaxRebo said:


> Disney can't be happy with that - all projections I saw out it between $200m and $250m.
> 
> Does seem less me word of mouth is generally better than critic reviews so maybe it has some more staying power.  Will be interesting to see how it does over the holidays.
> 
> I see very, very few movies more than once in the theater and I want to see this one again (and I have heard similar from others)
> 
> I do agree with @**********  that they are at least breathing a sigh of relief they aren't "Solo numbers"


I went a second time yesterday and theater was less than half full. The Mandalorian seems to have more buzz around it than RoS did.


----------



## OSUZorba

TheMaxRebo said:


> Disney can't be happy with that - all projections I saw out it between $200m and $250m.
> 
> Does seem less me word of mouth is generally better than critic reviews so maybe it has some more staying power.  Will be interesting to see how it does over the holidays.
> 
> I see very, very few movies more than once in the theater and I want to see this one again (and I have heard similar from others)
> 
> I do agree with @**********  that they are at least breathing a sigh of relief they aren't "Solo numbers"


Yeah, I think this will have longer legs than TLJ. I can't even tell you the last time I saw a movie twice in the theater (Maybe the movie Evolution in 2001). But I'm probably going to again tonight.


----------



## RAD

TomServo27 said:


> I went a second time yesterday and theater was less than half full. The Mandalorian seems to have more buzz around it than RoS did.


Just did quick look at a local theater and except for the showings before 11AM or after midnight the theater is almost full. Most of the front row open with the occasional single open seat in the rest  for the next three days.


----------



## bryana

RAD said:


> Just did quick look at a local theater and except for the showings before 11AM or after midnight the theater is almost full. Most of the front row open with the occasional single open seat in the rest  for the next three days.



I have heard a lot of people say that they were going to wait to go until this week because of the Christmas break. I think a lot of casual fans were probably planning on already going that week to miss opening weekend crowds but I’m sure positive word of mouth after the negative critic reviews will boost it too.


----------



## TomServo27

RAD said:


> Just did quick look at a local theater and except for the showings before 11AM or after midnight the theater is almost full. Most of the front row open with the occasional single open seat in the rest  for the next three days.


I was really surprised how few people were there. I hope it does well I always want Star Wars movies to do well.


----------



## adam.adbe

My local IMAX was not packed today, but was decently full.  Very muted applause at the end, but overheard conversations on the way out all seemed to be "that was fun enough, I'm not sure why the reviews were so bad."


----------



## crazy4wdw

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...he-newly-refurbished-beaches-cream-soda-shop/


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

We're see Star Wars on Christmas like we have been seeing movies that come out around this time of year (though we have also done Christmas Eve too)

Smaller showings or Dine-In had mostly full thought the metro for AMC. Our showing has a ton available. But it's just the normal showing in a very large theater. That said it will fill up just probably not until Christmas Eve or actually on Christmas. It's almost always that way that Chrismas and Christmas Eve movie showings are packed. I'm not necessarily sure that's because people are dying to see a specific movie versus just going to the movies on Christmas.


----------



## OSUZorba

I saw RoS again tonight. First time was in a Dolby Theater, second time at an "AMC Classic" in my in-laws city. The extra $5 for Dolby is so worth it. It's like the difference in watching with an amazing home theater system vs TV speakers. Didn't help that it looked like the screen had been cleaned with a wire brush over the whole thing.

It did hold up to the second viewing. Still really enjoyed it.


----------



## OSUZorba

Interesting read about the lack of Baby Yoda toys: https://www.cheatsheet.com/entertai...cost-the-mandalorian-franchise-millions.html/


----------



## skier_pete

I'm just one person, but I didn't feel the need to rush out on opening weekend for this one, and I'm a pretty big Star Wars fan (and LOVED Last Jedi) but honestly JJ Abhrams taking the reigns actually lowered my enthusiam. (He's a very good film-maker that has a hard time sticking the landings on stories.)  We'll see it this weekend.

My take on it is that Disney will be slightly disappointed, but I think they were already very concerned with what to do with Star Wars going forward. The Mandalorian aside, the fact that they are holding cinematic Star Wars movies until at least 2022 says something about that they are not sure what to do next with it. I won't say they will be disappointed if it makes it to one billion dollars, but they need to figure out the future.  My thought is they may go to "lower" budget Star Wars movies for a bit. The reason is that Mandalorian if you look at it is a not big budget spectacle except for a few scenes, yet it has struck a chord with fans that the movies have mostly failed to do.


----------



## Firebird060

********** said:


> I'm just one person, but I didn't feel the need to rush out on opening weekend for this one, and I'm a pretty big Star Wars fan (and LOVED Last Jedi) but honestly JJ Abhrams taking the reigns actually lowered my enthusiam. (He's a very good film-maker that has a hard time sticking the landings on stories.)  We'll see it this weekend.
> 
> My take on it is that Disney will be slightly disappointed, but I think they were already very concerned with what to do with Star Wars going forward. The Mandalorian aside, the fact that they are holding cinematic Star Wars movies until at least 2022 says something about that they are not sure what to do next with it. I won't say they will be disappointed if it makes it to one billion dollars, but they need to figure out the future.  My thought is they may go to "lower" budget Star Wars movies for a bit. The reason is that Mandalorian if you look at it is a not big budget spectacle except for a few scenes, yet it has struck a chord with fans that the movies have mostly failed to do.



You mean a good story is as important as all the CGI effects? I am not sure if such a revolutionary idea can be had. Big Epic battles are great on a screen but character depth and story is much more important to get massive buy in.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/king...F8Y8yFeBZ4jlmOH0cIgpOmYa_4QU4icnG72U9t0cSe_uo


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Junior Dream Factory Coming to Walt Disney Studios Park in Spring 2020


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Legend Don Iwerks to Host 2 Events in Los Angeles Area to Promote His New Book


----------



## Brianstl

********** said:


> I'm just one person, but I didn't feel the need to rush out on opening weekend for this one, and I'm a pretty big Star Wars fan (and LOVED Last Jedi) but honestly JJ Abhrams taking the reigns actually lowered my enthusiam. (He's a very good film-maker that has a hard time sticking the landings on stories.)  We'll see it this weekend.
> 
> My take on it is that Disney will be slightly disappointed, but I think they were already very concerned with what to do with Star Wars going forward. The Mandalorian aside, the fact that they are holding cinematic Star Wars movies until at least 2022 says something about that they are not sure what to do next with it. I won't say they will be disappointed if it makes it to one billion dollars, but they need to figure out the future.  My thought is they may go to "lower" budget Star Wars movies for a bit. The reason is that Mandalorian if you look at it is a not big budget spectacle except for a few scenes, yet it has struck a chord with fans that the movies have mostly failed to do.


They won’t be going lower budget on Feige movie.  

I think Iger realized Lucasfilm was a mess after TLJ, production issues with Solo and Indiana Jones never getting restarted. That is why we see Feige and Favreau placed in prominent spots with future Lucasfilm projects over the last 18 months. Those are guys that Iger trust to minimize production issues, keep the vast majority of a fan base happy and to make money.


----------



## YesterDark

And now those two will have a clean slate without the baggage of the mess of a story that was left for JJ.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...disney-solo-and-ensemble-virtual-competition/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Disney’s Typhoon Lagoon to be Closed on December 24 Due to Inclement Weather


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/cast...WcNWe0wz-iG101wu3X_L4qKhmy9tJV4cHDTO6UchD8EMg


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/cast...WcNWe0wz-iG101wu3X_L4qKhmy9tJV4cHDTO6UchD8EMg



I am happy for those CMs, but when are WDW CMs going to get to ride?


----------



## NoTime42

https://www.bizjournals.com/orlando...king-disney-buys-230-acres-near-its-golf.html
I think this is a $6 M purchase west of the GF area around Reedy Lake.


----------



## CarolynFH

NoTime42 said:


> https://www.bizjournals.com/orlando...king-disney-buys-230-acres-near-its-golf.html
> I think this is a $6 M purchase west of the GF area around Reedy Lake.


Interesting! The article isn’t accessible by non-subscribers. How is the land described? Is there a map? Disney owns golf courses on the east side near the Four Seasons, and there’s undeveloped land there too.


----------



## rteetz

CarolynFH said:


> Interesting! The article isn’t accessible by non-subscribers. How is the land described? Is there a map? Disney owns golf courses on the east side near the Four Seasons, and there’s undeveloped land there too.


Its near Flamingo Crossings and includes a sizable lake. I wouldn't read too much into yet as Disney often buys and sells land but it is news worthy nonetheless.


----------



## CastAStone

rteetz said:


> Its near Flamingo Crossings and includes a sizable lake. I wouldn't read too much into yet as Disney often buys and sells land but it is news worthy nonetheless.


Indeed. It’s not a huge space as these things go; it’s smaller than Epcot.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

CastAStone said:


> Indeed. It’s not a huge space as these things go; it’s smaller than Epcot.



Always interesting though knowing how Disney has that agreement/practice to keep so much of the land they own as undisturbed or at welands, etc .... So whenever I see something like this makes me wonder if the plan is to keep this undisturbed so that they can work with other land they have


----------



## andyw715

TheMaxRebo said:


> Always interesting though knowing how Disney has that agreement/practice to keep so much of the land they own as undisturbed or at welands, etc .... So whenever I see something like this makes me wonder if the plan is to keep this undisturbed so that they can work with other land they have



I'm sure that is codified in law.  Here in NC any development that includes disrupting wetlands requires offset.  Be it moving the construction, relocation, or purchasing additional land designated as wetland.


----------



## buteraa

Merry Christmas all!   At EPCOT and thought I would post a couple of demo pics.  It’s really moving along!


----------



## buteraa

Here are the new bathrooms and temporary Starbucks right next door.


----------



## OSUZorba

1,000 pages is starting to look like a long shot.


----------



## OSUZorba

buteraa said:


> Here are the new bathrooms and temporary Starbucks right next door.


How are the crowds? Looking on the app, it looked like Epcot had the shortest waits, although that isn't saying a lot.


----------



## rteetz

OSUZorba said:


> 1,000 pages is starting to look like a long shot.


Means less chatter  

it’s all about the views! Though that seems low compared to last year as well.


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> Means less chatter
> 
> it’s all about the views! Though that seems low compared to last year as well.


I know I dropped off being in here everyday once September came around.


----------



## CastAStone

OSUZorba said:


> 1,000 pages is starting to look like a long shot.


Lol. Was that a goal? I can post more obtuse, uninformed opinions in response to the news if volume is valued.


----------



## JaxDad

rteetz said:


> Means less chatter
> 
> it’s all about the views! Though that seems low compared to last year as well.


I’m sorry I probably didn’t do my part this year. I’m not as big a fan of Star Wars and Marvel stuff as many on this thread, so I was more of a casual peruser than a regular poster.

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## loutoo

I hope Santa brings you each the FP+s, ADRs, APs, DVC points and all of the other acronyms of your dreams.  Merry Christmas to all and to all good night!


----------



## buteraa

OSUZorba said:


> How are the crowds? Looking on the app, it looked like Epcot had the shortest waits, although that isn't saying a lot.


They weren't that bad actually.  In some areas it was a little more crowded, but we had a great day and enjoyed all of the countries.


----------



## OSUZorba

CastAStone said:


> Lol. Was that a goal? I can post more obtuse, uninformed opinions in response to the news if volume is valued.


@rteetz made a comment around this time last year that he was disappointed the pages and views were looking to be a little down vs the previous year. So people neffed a lot to get up to 1000 pages. 

@rteetz then kept saying it was all about the views, but really it goes hand and hand, since people only view the thread when there are new posts.


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> Means less chatter
> 
> it’s all about the views! Though that seems low compared to last year as well.


Shows you've been too good this year moving discussions to other threads, there has been a ton of news this year.


----------



## ksromack

Has anyone heard anything about The Child on The Mandalorian being "bad"?  I find it hard to believe but dh said he's read it on the internet....so you know it must be true


----------



## rteetz

ksromack said:


> Has anyone heard anything about The Child on The Mandalorian being "bad"?  I find it hard to believe but dh said he's read it on the internet....so you know it must be true


I have read some speculation or theories.


----------



## OSUZorba

ksromack said:


> Has anyone heard anything about The Child on The Mandalorian being "bad"?  I find it hard to believe but dh said he's read it on the internet....so you know it must be true


I assumed that was because he forced choked the women (can't remember her name right now) during the arm wrestling. I think the reason they had the bit about retraining the droid was to lead in with a child could go either good or bad and it depends on how it is taught/raised. So I have a feel we might see him going back adn forth between good and bad.

Since it came up:

*NEWS:*

Iger on The Asset (Baby Yoda): https://movieweb.com/the-mandalorian-baby-yoda-real-name-revealed-soon/


----------



## ksromack

OSUZorba said:


> I assumed that was because he forced choked the women (can't remember her name right now) during the arm wrestling. I think the reason they had the bit about retraining the droid was to lead in with a child could go either good or bad and it depends on how it is taught/raised. So I have a feel we might see him going back adn forth between good and bad.
> 
> Since it came up:
> 
> *NEWS:*
> 
> Iger on The Asset (Baby Yoda): https://movieweb.com/the-mandalorian-baby-yoda-real-name-revealed-soon/


I assume the reason The Child did the force-choke on Cara Dune was because it thought she was hurting The Mandalorian, right?  And I wonder what the importance of The Child's name really is?


----------



## intertile

********** said:


> I'm just one person, but I didn't feel the need to rush out on opening weekend for this one, and I'm a pretty big Star Wars fan (and LOVED Last Jedi) but honestly JJ Abhrams taking the reigns actually lowered my enthusiam. (He's a very good film-maker that has a hard time sticking the landings on stories.)  We'll see it this weekend.
> 
> My take on it is that Disney will be slightly disappointed, but I think they were already very concerned with what to do with Star Wars going forward. The Mandalorian aside, the fact that they are holding cinematic Star Wars movies until at least 2022 says something about that they are not sure what to do next with it. I won't say they will be disappointed if it makes it to one billion dollars, but they need to figure out the future.  My thought is they may go to "lower" budget Star Wars movies for a bit. The reason is that Mandalorian if you look at it is a not big budget spectacle except for a few scenes, yet it has struck a chord with fans that the movies have mostly failed to do.


Agree with you on points about rushing tonuse this one. We are in Disney and will see it tomorrow.
Disney needed to end the Skywalker story.  All the controversy surrounds that story line.  If they branch off into new stories and characters the franchise will be fine(see mandalorian)


----------



## intertile

rteetz said:


> I have read some speculation or theories.


The whole force choke scene gave me that thought


----------



## TheMaxRebo

To all who come to this happy place ... merry Christmas!







And for those who don't celebrate, happy hump day!


----------



## CogsworthTN

Merry Christmas


----------



## MommaBerd

intertile said:


> The whole force choke scene gave me that thought



Spoiler tag?!?!


----------



## rteetz

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays everyone! I hope everyone who celebrates has a great day!


----------



## SaintsManiac

Merry Christmas, everyone! I do read this thread multiple times a day.


----------



## pooh'smate




----------



## NoTime42

More Riviera Murphy bed issues? (This time the Queen as guests were asked to use them)?
And possible rumblings about the SSR refurb, that uses similar beds, too.
This is all surprising since POP introduced that style of Murphy bed years back.

https://dvcnews.com/index.php/resor...riviera?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## rteetz

NoTime42 said:


> More Riviera Murphy bed issues? (This time the Queen as guests were asked to use them)?
> And possible rumblings about the SSR refurb, that uses similar beds, too.
> This is all surprising since POP introduced that style of Murphy bed years back.
> 
> https://dvcnews.com/index.php/resor...riviera?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


Likely want to check everything now after the one incident. The Pop/All Star ones haven't had any issues to my knowledge.


----------



## buteraa

Merry Christmouse everyone.   Wanted to share the pictures from this morning of the France expansion at EPCOT.  I’m really excited for this to be finished.


----------



## TomServo27

Sad news
https://apple.news/AEQXyDbt3Rr22ABMqZA8Rjg


----------



## Brianstl

TomServo27 said:


> Sad news
> https://apple.news/AEQXyDbt3Rr22ABMqZA8Rjg


Sad, awful young to die from pneumonia.


----------



## skeeter31

This made my heart warm.
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-7826577/Student-saved-classmates-shooting-honored-Jedi.html


----------



## Ambehnke

Hope all my rumors and news family had a very merry Christmas!


----------



## MissGina5

Merry Christmas and Happy Hanukkah everyone!
excited to send live updates in a few short days! This thread is my guilty pleasure at work and just my open fun pastime after work lol. Keep up the good work!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MissGina5 said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy Hanukkah everyone!
> excited to send live updates in a few short days! This thread is my guilty pleasure at work and just my open fun pastime after work lol. Keep up the good work!



Have a magical trip!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

M&M retail store/experience coming to Disney Springs in 2020


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1210214404387753985


----------



## Firebird060

I swear the bed issues really make me think that they didnt do proper inspections at the Riviera before opening.  It makes me wonder if they cut other corners,  I would hate to buy into that DVC and have to pay maintenance fees on a resort that possibly cut corners on certain things


----------



## jlundeen

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> M&M retail store/experience coming to Disney Springs in 2020
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1210214404387753985


When you said "M&M" I immediately thought of Mickey & Minnie...  and thought to myself, "Hey, isn't the big Disney store there already?"  Then the link photo opened...(forehead smack),....  I'm so indoctrinated!!!


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> M&M retail store/experience coming to Disney Springs in 2020
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1210214404387753985


Closing their location at Florida Mall and moving to Disney Springs. I’m assuming in the Fit2Run space since they say West Side.


----------



## hertamaniac

Firebird060 said:


> I swear the bed issues really make me think that they didnt do proper inspections at the Riviera before opening.  It makes me wonder if they cut other corners,  I would hate to buy into that DVC and have to pay maintenance fees on a resort that possibly cut corners on certain things



I thought the picture I saw appears to show 4 screws (2/bracket) going directly into the drywall.  What I don't know if they went into metal/wood studs and/or if they were toggled in.  Regardless, I think someone needed to really understand cantilevered moment arms.


----------



## mom2rtk

hertamaniac said:


> I thought the picture I saw appears to show 4 screws (2/bracket) going directly into the drywall.  What I don't know if they went into metal/wood studs and/or if they were toggled in.  Regardless, I think someone needed to really understand cantilevered moment arms.


You don’t even have to understand cantilevered moment arms to know what they did with installation there was completely wrong and irresponsible.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/one-...nt-coming-to-disneys-animal-kingdom-next-week


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/dedi...uest-service-phone-number-installed-in-cabins


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1210260655477075971


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...5-p-m-et/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q1wo1226190101200005E


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/new-...SLuRos5pdPnI53ifSeCKQn20d58ogQKVOO3-ZUDy20_Oc


----------



## dolewhipdreams

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/new-...SLuRos5pdPnI53ifSeCKQn20d58ogQKVOO3-ZUDy20_Oc


Now I want to go TDL just to ride these monorails.


----------



## j2thomason

NoTime42 said:


> More Riviera Murphy bed issues? (This time the Queen as guests were asked to use them)?
> And possible rumblings about the SSR refurb, that uses similar beds, too.
> This is all surprising since POP introduced that style of Murphy bed years back.
> 
> https://dvcnews.com/index.php/resor...riviera?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


The beds in the Riveria are different since they have a couch when folded up. I'm not sure if this would affect the problems or not.


----------



## NoTime42

j2thomason said:


> The beds in the Riveria are different since they have a couch when folded up. I'm not sure if this would affect the problems or not.


Yes, SSR is being converted from pull out sofas to the Murphy style in the current renovation


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/dedi...uest-service-phone-number-installed-in-cabins


WEll, this is good news, albeit a tad late but good news nonetheless.


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/dedi...uest-service-phone-number-installed-in-cabins


Hopefully it gets people a better response than the emergency boxes.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Walt Disney World Reviews the Schedule of New Year's Eve Festivities in the Parks


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Oregon Ducks and Wisconsin Badgers Meet at Disneyland Resort Before Rose Bowl Game on New Year’s Day

#OnWisconsin


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New “The Aristocats” Dress, 2020 Merchandise Now at Disney Springs


----------



## rteetz

*News*

SeaWorld Orlando to Replace “One Ocean” Orca Show with “Orca Encounter” on January 1


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Stars from the National Tour of “Frozen” to Perform Live During the 2020 Rose Parade


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Mermaid School to Be Unavailable From January 5 to February 29, 2020 at Walt Disney World


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Mermaid School to Be Unavailable From January 5 to February 29, 2020 at Walt Disney World


I had no idea this was a thing. 

Mermaid tails on kids always seems like a pretty bad idea to me, basically binding their feet together. I'm not really for anything that could make swimming more challenging for kids considering drowning is one of the highest causes of non-medical related death of kids, right behind car accidents. *Before I get flamed, I'm not judging anyone else, I'm just very cautious about water safety with my family and don't judge others. I've now actually had multiple co-workers die from non-alcohol related drownings, so I'm even more cautious.


----------



## sachilles

Made our 60 day fast pass selections this morning. I'm not sure my clock is sync'd with disney. After the brief panic at 7:03 I was in. Once in, the system worked well.
So being the cruel parent that I am, do I tell my kid we got locked out of fast passes for galaxy's edge, and show him the passes I got? He doesn't know about the no fast pass thing for star wars yet.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/mick...nuary-2020-baymax-and-sadness-to-stop-meeting


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/mouse-gear-closing-for-refurbishment-in-january-2020


----------



## Mopedmom1

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Oregon Ducks and Wisconsin Badgers Meet at Disneyland Resort Before Rose Bowl Game on New Year’s Day
> 
> #OnWisconsin


#GoDucks


----------



## HuskieJohn

Tried to call WDW today for a June ADR change I couldn’t do online.  The wait time was 120min...I guess it’s busy!


----------



## Mika02

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/mick...nuary-2020-baymax-and-sadness-to-stop-meeting


This makes me sad my kids loved Baymax and Sadness when we meet them.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mika02 said:


> This makes me sad my kids loved Baymax and Sadness when we meet them.



yeah, I am a bit bummed as wlel.  Baymax was a fun meet and and I enjoyed meeting/interacting with Joy and Sadness together.  Hopefully this is just temporary and they will be back in the future


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disneyland reaches phased closure today (Dec 27th)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1210649553202008064


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1210652862193098753


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1210652862193098753



 NOT UNTIL FALL 2020!?!?!?!  Dang...  I;m hooked and now have to wait 9-10 months???????? Rats!!!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

jlundeen said:


> NOT UNTIL FALL 2020!?!?!?!  Dang...  I;m hooked and now have to wait 9-10 months???????? Rats!!!


One of the things that can be an annoyance to premium channel shows like Starz, HBO, Showtime is the length of time in between seasons. I assume streaming services can also be this way but it sucks when you get so used to normal tv shows being many episodes and counting on just very late spring-early fall as the break in seasons.

Sometimes of course it's length of time in filming and expense of each episode/what goes into each episode that adds to the length.

American Gods for instances was on from April-June 2017 and then we had to wait all the way until March 2019 for the second season. I'd say that was way too long though even by premium channel standards. Black Sails was much better at about 10months in between seasons. The Sinner (which isn't on a premium channel) is longer at 11 months though we're going to have to wait 17months between when the 2nd season ended and when this 3rd season is going to start which is really long.


----------



## rteetz

*News*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1210592698777784321


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1210652862193098753



Man. That's far, far away...


----------



## rafiki

Mopedmom1 said:


> #GoDucks



@rteetz, isn't this the type of inflammatory post that should get Mopedmom1 banned from here?  

#GoBadgers


----------



## TomServo27

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1210592698777784321


Seems to be tracking fairly well. Had a nice Christmas boost.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> Man. That's far, far away...



Honestly I was fearful it would be even more of a gap given how Disney tends to be late in recognising when something is popular


----------



## TomServo27

TheMaxRebo said:


> Honestly I was fearful it would be even more of a gap given how Disney tends to be late in recognising when something is popular


Yeah they deserve a lot of credit for recognizing that they had something special in this show. It was renewed before it ever aired.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Honestly I was fearful it would be even more of a gap given how Disney tends to be late in recognising when something is popular


Well filming began in November and they had already announced season 2 was a go before season one really got going.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> Well filming began in November and they had already announced season 2 was a go before season one really got going.



I LOVE the direction the next season will take. What an adventure!!!


----------



## intertile

Farro said:


> Man. That's far, far away...


I see what you did there


----------



## middlechild

27 pages in three days to get to 1000. Can we do it?


----------



## Sweettears

middlechild said:


> 27 pages in three days to get to 1000. Can we do it?


Maybe


----------



## Sweettears

middlechild said:


> 27 pages in three days to get to 1000. Can we do it?


We can try


----------



## Brianstl

Sweettears said:


> We can try


Do the magic hand thing.


----------



## afan

See how Walt Disney himself helped create KING 5's mascot King Mike

This is one of Seattle's local stations.  The mascot is cute and still gets used but I didn't know it was created at Disney until they ran the story tonight.


----------



## bryana

Brianstl said:


> Do the magic hands thing.


----------



## linzbear

Please oh please don't try to reach a page number on a thread.  All it does is create spam and make it harder for most of us whom do not care what the page number looks like to find the actual news.


----------



## mtfd89

Question. And sorry if it’s already been asked. What happens if your Boarding Group is called and it prevents you from making a restaurant reservation?


----------



## Fantasia79

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am happy for those CMs, but when are WDW CMs going to get to ride?



talking to cast members on both coasts, it’s crazy how different they are treated.  Granted, I only know music/performing people, but they also respond to cast members leaking photos, etc.  A Disneyland cast member told me that one person leaked a photo and they all had privileges revoked.


----------



## rteetz

mtfd89 said:


> Question. And sorry if it’s already been asked. What happens if your Boarding Group is called and it prevents you from making a restaurant reservation?


You have two hours to return. So if you have a reservation within 15-20 minutes I would go to that first then go to Rise after.


----------



## Anthony Vito

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> One of the things that can be an annoyance to premium channel shows like Starz, HBO, Showtime is the length of time in between seasons. I assume streaming services can also be this way but it sucks when you get so used to normal tv shows being many episodes and counting on just very late spring-early fall as the break in seasons.
> 
> Sometimes of course it's length of time in filming and expense of each episode/what goes into each episode that adds to the length.
> 
> American Gods for instances was on from April-June 2017 and then we had to wait all the way until March 2019 for the second season. I'd say that was way too long though even by premium channel standards. Black Sails was much better at about 10months in between seasons. The Sinner (which isn't on a premium channel) is longer at 11 months though we're going to have to wait 17months between when the 2nd season ended and when this 3rd season is going to start which is really long.



I think this is a big problem with the new shorter season lengths (which I like - doesn't drag out a story just to stretch it to 22 episodes) and an even bigger problem with the Netflix model of dumping the whole season at once.  The large gap between the last episode of one season and the next allows for interest to wane too much.  There are multiple shows that we were really looking forward to the next season, looked for updates here and there to see when it was being released, only by the time the next season finally came out, that interest wasn't quite the same, and we're usually trying to remember what happened the previous season.  Then between that and deciding whether to go back and rewatch some or all of the previous season (which we almost never get around to having the time to do), we sometimes never pick that show back up, even if we really liked it to begin with.


----------



## goingthedistance

Neil Patrick Harris designed a new beverage at La Cava Del Tequila. Hope it's still on the menu marathon weekend. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1210758834584637446


----------



## Ambehnke

goingthedistance said:


> Neil Patrick Harris designed a new beverage at La Cava Del Tequila. Hope it's still on the menu marathon weekend.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1210758834584637446


Yum!


----------



## wareagle57

goingthedistance said:


> Neil Patrick Harris designed a new beverage at La Cava Del Tequila. Hope it's still on the menu marathon weekend.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1210758834584637446



I wonder what the special surprise is


----------



## wareagle57

OSUZorba said:


> Hopefully it gets people a better response than the emergency boxes.



Can I call the number and request an option to mute the endless “announcements.” They are way too loud and frequent.


----------



## Gusey

I know some of you guys like Disney History, Mike Fink boats being used at DLP for safety/maintenance

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1210932541185830912


----------



## Farro

What are the chances of missing the 50th celebration if we go April/May 2021? We actually want to miss it, if that helps any.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Farro said:


> What are the chances of missing the 50th celebration if we go April/May 2021? We actually want to miss it, if that helps any.


 It depends on your definition of ‘missing it.’  I anticipate there will be some special events that will be in the MK for the entire year so more people can enjoy them.

Also, we don’t have opening dates yet for Tron or Guardians, both which are anticipated to open in 2021. 

Until more details are available I think it’s impossible to say but I believe you will be there for some of the 50th Anniversary activities if you go to the MK at any time in 2021.  The actual 50th Anniversary date is Oct 1, 2021 so you will miss some of the bigger celebrations. 

These are only my thoughts though and others may feel completely different from me.


----------



## Farro

scrappinginontario said:


> It depends on your definition of ‘missing it.’  I anticipate there will be some special events that will be in the MK for the entire year so more people can enjoy them.
> 
> Also, we don’t have opening dates yet for Tron or Guardians, both which are anticipated to open in 2021.
> 
> Until more details are available I think it’s impossible to say but I believe you will be there for some of the 50th Anniversary activities if you go to the MK at any time in 2021.  The actual 50th Anniversary date is Oct 1, 2021 so you will miss some of the bigger celebrations.
> 
> These are only my thoughts though and others may feel completely different from me.



Well, we'd be going 4/28 - 5/7/21. If the crowds are huge, then we will just deal with it I suppose. We have to postpone from this May, just too many life complications to vacation and spend the cash we would want to spend and be comfortable for 2020.

Bright side, Ratatouille will be open!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Ryan Reynolds Confirms 'Deadpool 3' Will Be Made at Marvel Studios


----------



## Amy11401

Farro said:


> What are the chances of missing the 50th celebration if we go April/May 2021? We actually want to miss it, if that helps any.


We are most likely going in late June 2021.  I can't decide if I want the 50th celebration stuff going on or not!


----------



## Farro

scrappinginontario said:


> It depends on your definition of ‘missing it.’  I anticipate there will be some special events that will be in the MK for the entire year so more people can enjoy them.
> 
> Also, we don’t have opening dates yet for Tron or Guardians, both which are anticipated to open in 2021.
> 
> Until more details are available I think it’s impossible to say but I believe you will be there for some of the 50th Anniversary activities if you go to the MK at any time in 2021.  The actual 50th Anniversary date is Oct 1, 2021 so you will miss some of the bigger celebrations.
> 
> These are only my thoughts though and others may feel completely different from me.



I don't think Tron or Guardians would be open by the time we would go though. Looking at last week April, first week May. Would be nice, but I doubt it.


----------



## Ambehnke

Farro said:


> I don't think Tron or Guardians would be open by the time we would go though. Looking at last week April, first week May. Would be nice, but I doubt it.


I think there’s a good chance for Guardians. I think they will want as much done by the 50th as possible.


----------



## Helvetica

Frozen 2 has become the 4th top grossing animated film of all time at $1.167 billion. It’s behind The Lion King (2019), Frozen and The Incredibles 2.

Domestically, it has surpassed the original Frozen.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Ambehnke said:


> I think there’s a good chance for Guardians. I think they will want as much done by the 50th as possible.



I definitely think Tron and Guardians are done for the 50th (baring any major hiccup) - the question becomes when do they start the 50th celebration.  The actual anniversary isn't until Oct 1st 2021 but how early to they start?  I assume they do like a 15 month celebration so do they go like June 2021 thru Aug 2022?  Start earlier or later?  Oct 1st 2022 is also 40th of EPCOT so do they want to give that day some room or run right up to that and just switch over?


----------



## chicagoshannon

I"m hoping they start the 50th celebration in early 2021 as we'll be going in May that year (to also celebrate my parents 50th).


----------



## MissGina5

chicagoshannon said:


> I"m hoping they start the 50th celebration in early 2021 as we'll be going in May that year (to also celebrate my parents 50th).


how did they do the one at Disneyland recently?


----------



## The Pho

*News*

Skywalker at $725 million total.  It had a domestic weekend of $72 million (a 59% drop).  

https://deadline.com/2019/12/star-w...a-global-international-box-office-1202818158/


----------



## Brianstl

MissGina5 said:


> how did they do the one at Disneyland recently?


Disneyland’s 50th was 18 months long and the 60th was almost 16 months long. They both started about two months before the actual anniversary date.


----------



## Bay Max

Not real news, but I’m currently on the Skyliner and we’ve been stuck for about 15 minutes without moving and no word what the problem is.


----------



## Bay Max

Now they just announced we can open our emergency kit.


----------



## Bay Max

It started moving. Now we’re at a super high point and it stopped again.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Bay Max said:


> It started moving. Now we’re at a super high point and it stopped again.



Saw a report on Twitter people were being evacuated and directed to buses ... good luck!


----------



## Bay Max

TheMaxRebo said:


> Saw a report on Twitter people were being evacuated and directed to buses ... good luck!



I’m off now thankfully. That was NOT fun. And, I have to say, Disney did not handle it well at all.


----------



## scrappinginontario

I wish Disney would realize how calming a little bit of communication is at a time like this.


----------



## preemiemama

Absolutely.  I cannot imagine being stopped up there and not knowing when (or if) you will start moving again- and not getting any information except that you can open your emergency kit.  Not acceptable in my opinion.


----------



## rteetz

Joe on Zootopia in AK


----------



## skier_pete

I don't understand why the skyliner continues to have these extended shutdowns. Ski area gondola so rarely shut down for more than 5 minutes at a time in much harsher conditions. I wonder if they actually overdid the safety protocols to the point that every little issue causes extended outages. I never imagined they would have the level of problems that  they seem to have.


----------



## Firebird060

ehh more reasons why if i was going from Epcot to Hollywood studios I would take the boats. No need to transfer and less chances of being "held up".   That with the bed issues at Rivera really makes me think that the Rivera will be the last DVC property I stay at.    Cant wait to see detailed plans for Reflections


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Primeval Whirl ends seasonal operation this week


----------



## crazy4wdw

D23 2020 gold member gift announced:

https://d23.com/membergift2020/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

The *Florida Resident Discover Disney Ticket *includes admission to any of the four Walt Disney World theme parks (one theme park per day). Tickets are available for purchase Jan. 2-June 27, 2020, and can be used any three or four days (depending on ticket purchased) from Jan. 2 through June 30, 2020.


3-day Discover Disney Ticket for $175, plus tax ($59 per day, plus tax)
4-day Discover Disney Ticket for $195, plus tax ($49 per day, plus tax)
Park Hopper and Park Hopper Plus options available

This special ticket can be used *any days through June 30, 2020, *and has *no block-out dates*.


https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/florida-resident-discover-disney-ticket-returns-january-2nd


----------



## dlavender

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> The *Florida Resident Discover Disney Ticket *includes admission to any of the four Walt Disney World theme parks (one theme park per day). Tickets are available for purchase Jan. 2-June 27, 2020, and can be used any three or four days (depending on ticket purchased) from Jan. 2 through June 30, 2020.
> 
> 
> 3-day Discover Disney Ticket for $175, plus tax ($59 per day, plus tax)
> 4-day Discover Disney Ticket for $195, plus tax ($49 per day, plus tax)
> Park Hopper and Park Hopper Plus options available
> 
> This special ticket can be used *any days through June 30, 2020, *and has *no block-out dates*.
> 
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/florida-resident-discover-disney-ticket-returns-january-2nd



Same price as last year.  That’s a good sign...


----------



## rteetz

_*Photo Update*_

https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/bongos-cuban-cafe-completely-demolished-at-disney-springs


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/erwin-pearl-closing-permanently-at-disney-springs-next-week


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 2020 Epcot Entertainment Schedule (Including Shows and Character Greeting Locations) Now Available


----------



## Melissa Perez

chicagoshannon said:


> I"m hoping they start the 50th celebration in early 2021 as we'll be going in May that year (to also celebrate my parents 50th).



Same exact situation here!


----------



## skier_pete

OK, I don't spend a lot of time complaining about WDW - at least as much as some. But one thing that is starting to get me super irritated is their inability to put up the true park hours until weeks before a trip. We are 6+ weeks from heading to WDW - and the park hours schedule is still showing MK hours for the week of Feb 15-22 as being 9 AM to 8 PM every day. You are telling me a week that contains (a) Presidents Week, (b) Princess Half Marathon, and (c) Mardi Gras is really going to be only open until 8 PM every day? 

C'mon Disney - get your dang dates set.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> We are 6+ weeks from heading to WDW - and the park hours schedule is still showing MK hours for the week of Feb 15-22 as being 9 AM to 8 PM every day. You are telling me a week that contains (a) Presidents Week, (b) Princess Half Marathon, and (c) Mardi Gras is really going to be only open until 8 PM every day?


Yeah that is something though just a couple weeks ago they extended some MK dates for early January. Then you have the DHS hours which get extended a couple weeks before too. It seems Disney doesn't want to extend them until they have too.


----------



## Firebird060

Thinking about the history of Disney cutting back hours this isnt that surprising.  I assume they have some sort of threshold for what they considerable  " reasonable profit"  per hour for them to extend operating hours.   They must have some formula based off ticket sales, hotel occupancy and reservations plus historic data to determine that on such and such days if they keep the park open for a extra 2 hours or something they get x  hundreds thousands of dollars per hour of profit for keeping park y open.   

  I feel as little as 4 years ago it was just about can we keep the park generating profit past what time then lets keep it open.  Now its not about can we make profit but at least  some threshold number of profit.    It prob makes sense in terms of maintenance costs for rides, which allows them to stretch out maintenance windows on the rides. It prob also allows them to maximize reset time during park off hours  but I agree it comes at the cost of experience to the guests.  I miss the 2am Magic Kingdom and I doubt we will ever get a 24 Hour Day anytime in the near future


----------



## Anthony Vito

I agree with Pterosaur's that it is extremely frustrating.  If there aren't as many open hours as there used to be for maintenance, profit reasons, etc., fine, but just decide it sooner.  We have to plan everything else out so far, make FastPasses, dining reservations, etc., it's difficult to do if the hours aren't clear.  It's also very frustrating when the hours change in a way that would make us alter our plans on which park, dining, etc., but the only way to do so would be to abandon a couple days of FastPasses because we made them a month earlier based on different hours.


----------



## wareagle57

Not Disney news, but Sea World abruptly ended their Orca Whale “One Ocean” show today 2 days ahead of the announced closure. Went to watch it one last time today to find it was the new Orca Encounter.

Apparently employees didn’t even know and guests were screaming when they showed up this morning to signs announcing this. I don’t understand why they’d do that when they already announced an end date. I can’t imagine the backlash Disney would get if they pulled something like this.


----------



## crazy4wdw

The Walt Disney Company announced that it has scheduled its annual shareholders’ meeting for Wednesday, March 11, 2020 in Raleigh, N.C. 

Raleigh is about 3 hours from where I live.  I'm going to plan to go.


----------



## wareagle57

If you enter MK and leave, are you able to get back in during phased closures? I don’t think we’ve had any this week but I’m preparing for the worst tomorrow.


----------



## SaintsManiac

********** said:


> OK, I don't spend a lot of time complaining about WDW - at least as much as some. But one thing that is starting to get me super irritated is their inability to put up the true park hours until weeks before a trip. We are 6+ weeks from heading to WDW - and the park hours schedule is still showing MK hours for the week of Feb 15-22 as being 9 AM to 8 PM every day. You are telling me a week that contains (a) Presidents Week, (b) Princess Half Marathon, and (c) Mardi Gras is really going to be only open until 8 PM every day?
> 
> C'mon Disney - get your dang dates set.





My biggest complaint! Heck it is probably my only real problem with WDW. The rest is petty little stuff, but the park hours communication is infuriating to me.


----------



## OKW Lover

wareagle57 said:


> If you enter MK and leave, are you able to get back in during phased closures? I don’t think we’ve had any this week but I’m preparing for the worst tomorrow.


Depends on the phase and what type of guest you are.  There are IIRC, 4 levels of "closures', the lowest of which is simply that the close the parking lot and send guests to other parks.  Only the highest level do the not let anybody in until some people leave.  The intermittent levels give resort guests and those with ADR's in.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS/REPORT*

Seeing reports of the MK ferry service being suspended because someone jumped off the ferry into seven seas lagoon


----------



## dlavender

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS/REPORT*
> 
> Seeing reports of the MK ferry service being suspended because someone jumped off the ferry into seven seas lagoon
> 
> View attachment 461424



Seems she has been rescued. I hope she’s ok.
What do you even do as a passenger in that situation?  I’ve been on those boats a hundred times and I can’t think of what I would do/where I would go to get help...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dlavender said:


> Seems she has been rescued. I hope she’s ok.
> What do you even do as a passenger in that situation?  I’ve been on those boats a hundred times and I can’t think of what I would do/where I would go to get help...



I think all you can do is alert the crew and then stay out of their way and listen/follow any directions and say a prayer


----------



## Sweettears

Did she jump or fall?


----------



## skier_pete

dlavender said:


> Seems she has been rescued. I hope she’s ok.
> What do you even do as a passenger in that situation?  I’ve been on those boats a hundred times and I can’t think of what I would do/where I would go to get help...



Throw them a life ring.  Unless it's my kid, then I'm likely going in after them.


----------



## rteetz

Sweettears said:


> Did she jump or fall?


Unknown. Likely won't ever know the full story either. I can't see how one would just fall unless something was wrong with the ferry or if the person was messing around.


----------



## Carol_

dlavender said:


> Seems she has been rescued. I hope she’s ok.
> What do you even do as a passenger in that situation?  I’ve been on those boats a hundred times and I can’t think of what I would do/where I would go to get help...


Throw her a life ring and/or life preserver


----------



## starstruck93

Firebird060 said:


> Thinking about the history of Disney cutting back hours this isnt that surprising.  I assume they have some sort of threshold for what they considerable  " reasonable profit"  per hour for them to extend operating hours.   They must have some formula based off ticket sales, hotel occupancy and reservations plus historic data to determine that on such and such days if they keep the park open for a extra 2 hours or something they get x  hundreds thousands of dollars per hour of profit for keeping park y open.
> 
> I feel as little as 4 years ago it was just about can we keep the park generating profit past what time then lets keep it open.  Now its not about can we make profit but at least  some threshold number of profit.    It prob makes sense in terms of maintenance costs for rides, which allows them to stretch out maintenance windows on the rides. It prob also allows them to maximize reset time during park off hours  but I agree it comes at the cost of experience to the guests.  I miss the 2am Magic Kingdom and I doubt we will ever get a 24 Hour Day anytime in the near future



Me too!!! I was just talking about this a few weeks ago.... we purchased DVC in 2009, back then and even until around 2015 the late night park hours were AMAZING. My little boy and I are night owls, not morning people so we would be out late every night. It was truly magical to have the park to yourself. I really miss those days. I'm not sure what triggered them to start taking away so many perks.... I mean obviously money but like you said.... "at what cost to the guest experience?" Over the past 4 years they've slowly taken things away and increased prices or started charging for it... (like the after hours parties).


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> Unknown. Likely won't ever know the full story either. I can't see how one would just fall unless something was wrong with the ferry or if the person was messing around.


Can’t make any conclusions or judgments without the facts but I would certainly hope that she did not voluntarily take the jump in this environment.  Pretty traumatic to a large number of vulnerable people and kids in particular.


----------



## rteetz

*News

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/new...0191231-qebgkg5cevhcdin2dvk3yh7moy-story.html*


----------



## rteetz

*News*

John Debney’s “For Scores” Podcast Episode Reveals Exciting Disney History


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Disney's Winter Summerland Miniature Golf Opening at 1 p.m. on January 12, 2020


----------



## Navychica

dlavender said:


> Seems she has been rescued. I hope she’s ok.
> What do you even do as a passenger in that situation?  I’ve been on those boats a hundred times and I can’t think of what I would do/where I would go to get help...



If you witness a man overboard and there are multiple witnesses (which on those boats, there always are), have one person throw a life ring, one person grab the emergency phone to communicate with the crew, and EVERYONE ELSE should look at the person in the water and point at them. It’s incredibly easy to lose sight of a person in the water, especially at night, even in somewhere sheltered like the Seven Seas Lagoon. The ship will be maneuvering to stay near the person but not too near them, so keeping a good bearing and range on them is vital. Continue pointing until the rescue swimmer has them.

I know nothing about this particular instance, but can talk your ear off about safely recovering a man overboard.


----------



## wareagle57

OKW Lover said:


> Depends on the phase and what type of guest you are.  There are IIRC, 4 levels of "closures', the lowest of which is simply that the close the parking lot and send guests to other parks.  Only the highest level do the not let anybody in until some people leave.  The intermittent levels give resort guests and those with ADR's in.



What time in years past has it closed? Is it just ADRs or are FP included? I work in the park until 11 pm tomorrow but I also have an AP and want to tap in with my wife before my shift so I can just come up and watch the fireworks. Not worried about myself but I’d like for her to not have to hang out on the craziest day of the year for that long if she doesn’t have to.


----------



## disneygirlsng

wareagle57 said:


> What time in years past has it closed? Is it just ADRs or are FP included? I work in the park until 11 pm tomorrow but I also have an AP and want to tap in with my wife before my shift so I can just come up and watch the fireworks. Not worried about myself but I’d like for her to not have to hang out on the craziest day of the year for that long if she doesn’t have to.


AP's can get in all the way through Phase 3, just not Phase 4, which nobody is allowed in. Phase 3's have occurred on NYE, but not since 2013, no idea what time they began though. Phase 1 and 2 have been more common in recent years, and if my memory is correct, is somewhere around early-mid afternoon. But, that doesn't always mean that the closure is for the rest of the day, the phase can be reduced or lifted.


----------



## Firebird060

Honestly if I was on property for New Years Eve.  Magic Kingdom wouldnt be my go to place.  I believe Traders Sam would be my ideal spot to ring in the new years


----------



## CastAStone

disneygirlsng said:


> Phase 1 and 2 have been more common in recent years, and if my memory is correct, is somewhere around early-mid afternoon.


Last year MK was closed around 11:35 AM and reopened late afternoon, and, IIRC, then stayed open until park close.


----------



## merry_nbright

Firebird060 said:


> Honestly if I was on property for New Years Eve.  Magic Kingdom wouldnt be my go to place.  I believe Traders Sam would be my ideal spot to ring in the new years


Exactly. Or even Disney Springs. Magic Kingdom is a nightmare.


----------



## Firebird060

All I would want at midnight is  *Bang Bang*  "2 Shots of Rum!"  


 I always thought that the unique tiki mugs for Halloween should be something that sold at new years eve  but with the bodies on property I understand why they are not


----------



## rteetz

CastAStone said:


> Last year MK was closed around 11:35 AM and reopened late afternoon, and, IIRC, then stayed open until park close.


That wasn’t a full phase 4 close though.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

EPCOT parking Trams to stop running at midnight ....

... well, I can't imagine any reason anyone would be there until/past midnight tonight, so shouldn't be an issue .......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212013960947470336


----------



## Firebird060

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> EPCOT parking Trams to stop running at midnight ....
> 
> ... well, I can't imagine any reason anyone would be there until/past midnight tonight, so shouldn't be an issue .......
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212013960947470336


Honestly thats a horrible idea for safety reasons alone.  I guess Disney thinks all guests at epcot at Midnight are going to be resort guests.  LOL


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> EPCOT parking Trams to stop running at midnight ....
> 
> ... well, I can't imagine any reason anyone would be there until/past midnight tonight, so shouldn't be an issue .......
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212013960947470336



Party's over!!!


----------



## scrappinginontario

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> EPCOT parking Trams to stop running at midnight ....
> 
> ... well, I can't imagine any reason anyone would be there until/past midnight tonight, so shouldn't be an issue .......
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212013960947470336


 This makes no sense and sounds dangerous as some guests are trying to walk to their cars while others are driving.  Hoping it’s a mistake and that teams still run.


----------



## Brianstl

Sweettears said:


> Did she jump or fall?


https://www.orlandosentinel.com/new...0191231-qebgkg5cevhcdin2dvk3yh7moy-story.html


----------



## Disneylover99

scrappinginontario said:


> This makes no sense and sounds dangerous as some guests are trying to walk to their cars while others are driving.  Hoping it’s a mistake and that teams still run.


I just think the trams are probably pointless after midnight. It’s a mass exodus and the majority of people are not going to wait for a tram so everyone will be walking through the parking lot. The tram probably can’t even navigate through the walking crowds in the lots.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Firebird060 said:


> Honestly if I was on property for New Years Eve.  Magic Kingdom wouldnt be my go to place.  I believe Traders Sam would be my ideal spot to ring in the new years




After being in the Hub for July 4th I will agree with you. The terrible DJ alone almost ruined the experience for us.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Disneylover99 said:


> I just think the trams are probably pointless after midnight. It’s a mass exodus and the majority of people are not going to wait for a tram so everyone will be walking through the parking lot. The tram probably can’t even navigate through the walking crowds in the lots.



That's the only thing I can think of - that trying to drive the trams through the crowds would be more dangerous than no trams


----------



## scrappinginontario

Disneylover99 said:


> I just think the trams are probably pointless after midnight. It’s a mass exodus and the majority of people are not going to wait for a tram so everyone will be walking through the parking lot. The tram probably can’t even navigate through the walking crowds in the lots.


 This makes sense.  We don’t normally drive so aren’t very familiar with the trams.  I thought they had dedicated lanes that people couldn’t walk in but I guess that only happens if people do what they’re supposed to.


----------



## OKW Lover

CastAStone said:


> Last year MK was closed around 11:35 AM and reopened late afternoon, and, IIRC, then stayed open until park close.


Please define "closed".  I don't think this was a full phase 4 closing.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS(ish)*

HarmonioUS to debut in Spring 2020

https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/harmonious-nighttime-spectacular-to-debut-spring-2020-at-epcot


----------



## rteetz

OKW Lover said:


> Please define "closed".  I don't think this was a full phase 4 closing.


Correct it was not.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

EPCOT SSE Future World Bypass walkway now open



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212040120368545794


----------



## CastAStone

OKW Lover said:


> Please define "closed".  I don't think this was a full phase 4 closing.


The post I quoted in my post specifically referenced Phase 1 and 2.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...w-dining-and-entertainment-at-disney-springs/


----------



## CastAStone

Several random people on Twitter claiming that MK is “closed” or “at capacity”, but I can’t seem to verify via the app or a news site; here’s a claim from a Twitter verified account who is there:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212042793809518592


----------



## rteetz

CastAStone said:


> Several random people on Twitter claiming that MK is “closed” or “at capacity”, but I can’t seem to verify via the app or a news site; here’s a claim from a Twitter verified account who is there:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212042793809518592


I have not seen it confirmed where its at either.


----------



## goingthedistance

As this thread gets ready to end and the 2020 News Round Up gets started, I just wanted to express gratitude to @rteetz for a great job with this thread and forum, and everything else he does here.  Well done, and good luck on your Dopey Challenge next month!


----------



## rteetz

goingthedistance said:


> As this thread gets ready to end and the 2020 News Round Up gets started, I just wanted to express gratitude to @rteetz for a great job with this thread and forum, and everything else he does here.  Well done, and good luck on your Dopey Challenge next month!


Thanks! Are you staying perfect?


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/magi...XqxxhHsB447lYXB-H8JreMrQ0Ajn94Hw6seFa2jgfhP0o


----------



## goingthedistance

rteetz said:


> Thanks! Are you staying perfect?


Yes I am.  Goofy #15, Dopey #7.  It is a lot of miles and early mornings but so worth it to have an excuse to get back to Disney World every year.


----------



## rteetz

goingthedistance said:


> Yes I am.  Goofy #15, Dopey #7.  It is a lot of miles and early mornings but so worth it to have an excuse to get back to Disney World every year.


Well good luck to you as well!


----------



## SaintsManiac

Phase B already!


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> Phase B already!


Not really uncommon. We could see it go back to fully open too. Many times the park will hit a phase and then go back open not too long after.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> Not really uncommon. We could see it go back to fully open too. Many times the park will hit a phase and then go back open not too long after.




I am just thinking of how packed it was Monday before Thanksgiving without phased closure. I am really glad I am not there.


----------



## BLLB

Melissa Perez said:


> Same exact situation here!



Same here!


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS(ish)*
> 
> HarmonioUS to debut in Spring 2020
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/harmonious-nighttime-spectacular-to-debut-spring-2020-at-epcot



Wow - that is a really short window for Epcot Forever. I realize it was a temporary show and really just so-so, but hard to believe they even felt they needed a show to cover 6 months.


----------



## SG131

********** said:


> Wow - that is a really short window for Epcot Forever. I realize it was a temporary show and really just so-so, but hard to believe they even felt they needed a show to cover 6 months.


Yeah I was under the impression that it would be around for a year.  I guess in August we will get to see the new show, which I hadn't expected.


----------



## Fantasia79

Did not get to use the boards as much this year, but thank you @rteetz and everyone who posts on here.  You are the best distraction and source for Disney


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Wow - that is a really short window for Epcot Forever. I realize it was a temporary show and really just so-so, but hard to believe they even felt they needed a show to cover 6 months.


I can’t imagine Epcot without a show though.


----------



## Fantasia79

Epcot forever in person, well, was just like the live stream.  Wouldn’t stand around to see it again.  Hoping HarmonioUS is an improvement.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Skyliner will run up until 2am tonight

https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/disn...ends-operating-hours-to-2am-for-new-years-eve


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Fantasia79 said:


> Epcot forever in person, well, was just like the live stream.  Wouldn’t stand around to see it again.  Hoping HarmonioUS is an improvement.



I love so many of the songs from the classic attar ruins that I am really glad we will get to see EPCOT Forever during our upcoming February trip .... But also sort of feel like once will be sufficient


----------



## sachilles

Looking at pictures of the crowds and wait times, I don't think I'll ever hit the parks on new years eve. 
Unless you could guarantee me 20ft crowd free bubble surrounding a bar stool in one of my favorite disney watering holes. I imagine the people watching is quite spectacular today.


----------



## Pete M

sachilles said:


> Looking at pictures of the crowds and wait times, I don't think I'll ever hit the parks on new years eve.



wasn't bad at all last night as the wee hours approached.  even got to walk-on to Big thunder after the midnite fireworks.  But we'll see what tonight holds. I've got 3 fastpasses in MK and them plus the shows (tiki/bears/philhar/carousel) and then fireworks and that's all I intend to do. The crowds aren't super bad as long as you stick to the periphery of the park.


----------



## TomServo27

https://www.clickorlando.com/news/w...-to-disney-cruise-line-worker/?outputType=amp


----------



## TomServo27

https://www.forbes.com/sites/scottm...ice-rise-of-skywalker-wont-top-last-jedi/amp/


----------



## disneygirlsng

I thought it had been announced that Epcot Forever would end around May (or spring time) before it even began. At least that was impression I got, so not at all surprised by that announcement.


----------



## The Pho

disneygirlsng said:


> I thought it had been announced that Epcot Forever would end around May (or spring time) before it even began. At least that was impression I got, so not at all surprised by that announcement.


The expectation was roughly a 9 month turnover, so this is spot on with that.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/magic-kingdom-reaches-phase-closure-on-new-years-eve


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 "Minnie Mouse: The Main Attraction" Collectible Series to Be Available at Select Disney Park Locations in 2020


----------



## hunterjumperluv

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/magic-kingdom-reaches-phase-closure-on-new-years-eve



Does anyone else find it strange that in a Phase B closure... having Memory Maker allows you entrance?


----------



## OSUZorba

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS(ish)*
> 
> HarmonioUS to debut in Spring 2020
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/harmonious-nighttime-spectacular-to-debut-spring-2020-at-epcot


Sorry for being negative, but this show's theme sounds awful to me, at least as a replacement for Illuminations. Yet another mashup.


----------



## rteetz

OSUZorba said:


> Sorry for being negative, but this show sounds aweful to me, at least as a replacement for Illuminations. Yet another mashup.


It’s supposed to have some great technology. Also supposed to be the largest show Disney has done.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OSUZorba said:


> Sorry for being negative, but this show sounds aweful to me, at least as a replacement for Illuminations. Yet another mashup.





rteetz said:


> It’s supposed to have some great technology. Also supposed to be the largest show Disney has done.



I am excited about it from a technology/performance standpoint but am fearful it will force in too much IP and feel like Happily Ever After 2 vs something more uniquely EPCOT


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> It’s supposed to have some great technology. Also supposed to be the largest show Disney has done.


Yeah, let me clarify, the music sounds awful, which to me is the big emotional draw of a firework show. I just don't connect to 30 second segments of songs mashed together. It is also about as opposite of the Illuminations music you can get.

But, I also don't care for "fan service" in movies and would rather see a new story than a remake, so I don't think I'm Disney's core market.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am excited about it from a technology/performance standpoint but am fearful it will force in too much IP and feel like Happily Ever After 2 vs something more uniquely EPCOT





OSUZorba said:


> Yeah, let me clarify, the music sounds awful, which to me is the big emotional draw of a firework show. I just don't connect to 30 second segments of songs mashed together. It is also about as opposite of the Illuminations music you can get.
> 
> But, I also don't care for "fan service" in movies and would rather see a new story than a remake, so I don't think I'm Disney's core market.


I'm reserving judgement until we see more. I am optimistic.


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> I'm reserving judgement until we see more. I am optimistic.


Yes, I too will have an open mind when I see it, but until then I'm gonna whine.


----------



## CastAStone

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS(ish)*
> 
> HarmonioUS to debut in Spring 2020
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2019/12/harmonious-nighttime-spectacular-to-debut-spring-2020-at-epcot


FWIW, D23, which was the source of the Spring date, quietly removed the word “Spring” from their article after all the Disney blogs picked up on this.
https://d23.com/must-see-disney-experiences-coming-in-2020/


----------



## PolyRob

CastAStone said:


> FWIW, D23, which was the source of the Spring date, quietly removed the word “Spring” from their article after all the Disney blogs picked up on this.
> https://d23.com/must-see-disney-experiences-coming-in-2020/


There is a new 2020 thread if you want to share it over there: https://www.disboards.com/threads/news-round-up-2020.3784117/


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

So who else wants to keep the 2019 thread going as some sort of super secret hangout thread???  21 more pages to reach 1,000 guys!!


----------



## PolyRob

SouthFayetteFan said:


> So who else wants to keep the 2019 thread going as some sort of super secret hangout thread???  21 more pages to reach 1,000 guys!!


----------

